# What was the last TV show you watched?



## Noca

CSI: Miami


----------



## Shauna The Dead

I'm watching Tales from the Crypt now. I love this free preview of the new horror channel, Chiller. :yes :boogie


----------



## darkangel

Watching Nanny 911 right now. :no uke


----------



## Bad Religion

Reno 911


----------



## Noca

24


----------



## Vincenzo

What happened to the other one?


----------



## Chrysalii

_The Invisible Man_ on the DVD's that I made/torrented.
Since there has been so many shows called that, here's it's wikipedia article (to clear stuff up) (if you care) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Invisi ... _series%29 .


----------



## Drella

Twin Peaks and the 1995 American Gothic series. 
No wonder that AG show only lasted one disappointing season. Jake Weber is sexy, though; I wish he wasn't on Medium. That show has also ruined Patricia Arquette for me.


Vincenzo said:


> What happened to the other one?


I believe it disappeared along with the original movie thread.


----------



## Hikky

..


----------



## gizmo

South Park.


----------



## Vincenzo

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... 37305.html


----------



## avro`

24


----------



## Ventress

"Bleach" (super-awesome anime!)


----------



## leppardess

CSI


----------



## eyeguess

Scrubs


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Friday the 13th, The series is on


----------



## Classified

Jericho. 

It is getting pretty interesting as they try to survive and prevent violent anarchy.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

I watched Uranium last night before I fell asleep.


----------



## Bad Religion

That's So Raven :hide


----------



## Kelly

The History of Sex on the History Channel. :evil

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## avro`

Prison Break


----------



## Noca

Airfarce


----------



## Noca

Family Guy


----------



## replica

Heroes


----------



## Ally

Friends


----------



## ghostgurl

Desperate Housewives. It was nice to hear Rex narrate this time.


----------



## Noca

Family Guy


----------



## replica

House


----------



## RedTulip

Watch Over Me


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

That new Pussycat Doll show where they're looking for a new member. The chicks aren't as hot as I hoped they would be, there are a few gems though.


----------



## Bad Religion

South Park


----------



## odun

the scarborough report or whatever the hell it is called.

what an awful little television program.

jeez.

i must be a masochist.


----------



## Noca

Criminal Minds


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Becker :boogie


----------



## gizmo

Bernie Mack


----------



## njodis

South Park


----------



## Vincenzo

Family Guy

Peter: This is one of the best shows I've seen in years, not like the last time I went to a comedy club
[_flashback_]
Peter: I hear this guy's hilarious, he played Kramer you know.
Cleveland: Ooh, this is gonna be _fun_!!


----------



## SebFontain

I watched Day Break last night.


----------



## Alexx

I watched The Black Donnellys yesterday, but it doesn't count since I'm not really into that show. Sooo, Battlestar Galactica?


----------



## Vincenzo

A documentary called _Ten Kids and Counting_, which was, as you'd imagine, about people with double-figures children.

This one family had 14 kids and they were unapologetically persuing all kinds of fertility treatment because they were desperate for a fifteenth.

Needless to say, I frantically severed my own vas deferens with my car keys as soon as the show finished.


----------



## Nae

Rome. I'm so sad it is ending soon.



Vincenzo said:


> A documentary called _Ten Kids and Counting_, which was, as you'd imagine, about people with double-figures children.
> 
> This one family had 14 kids and they were unapologetically persuing all kinds of fertility treatment because they were desperate for a fifteenth.
> 
> Needless to say, I frantically severed my own vas deferens with my car keys as soon as the show finished.


----------



## RedTulip

Dancing with the Stars


----------



## Bad Religion

Cops


----------



## RedTulip

American Idol


----------



## Noca

CSI


----------



## cry_rain

nbc passion


----------



## Alexx

Supernatural -- Heart. The ending was good for character development, but eh, I didn't feel it.


----------



## RedTulip

Dancing with the Stars


----------



## bk

House 
The _only _new TV show worth watching


----------



## RedTulip

Top Design


----------



## Chrysalii

Scrubs, watching it now too.


----------



## emptybottle

The series finale of Six Feet Under, for the first time since it aired originally.... dammit, I'm still crying over that final montage.


----------



## Babygirly

Seinfeld


----------



## JR87

*Re: re: What was the last TV show you watched?*



emptybottle said:


> The series finale of Six Feet Under, for the first time since it aired originally.... dammit, I'm still crying over that final montage.


grrr i've been wanting to watch the last season. i don't have showtime and the movie rental place nearest to me doesn't have it. not on youtube either :sigh


----------



## cry_rain

oprah winfrey


----------



## Iric

family guy rocks!


----------



## Vincenzo

The Shield - Great opening to the new series, my dick is hard

The Sopranos - Glad that the second part of season 6 is here, was an interesting enough episode, and I'm hoping the remaining seven episodes are better, since they and the Shield are the only thing I have to look forward to in my Hindenburg of a life.


----------



## njodis

*Re: re: What was the last TV show you watched?*



bk said:


> House
> The _only _new TV show worth watching


Does it really count as new? It's on it's 3rd season. :b

Last show I watched was... Dr. Phil. I think that's been my answer for the last few times I replied to this thread. :lol


----------



## emptybottle

*Re: re: What was the last TV show you watched?*



JR87 said:


> emptybottle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The series finale of Six Feet Under, for the first time since it aired originally.... dammit, I'm still crying over that final montage.
> 
> 
> 
> grrr i've been wanting to watch the last season. i don't have showtime and the movie rental place nearest to me doesn't have it. not on youtube either :sigh
Click to expand...

they ran the episode on Bravo two days ago, and i'm pretty sure it'll be on again on saturday.

ooh and i discovered this site just last week!! http://www.tv-links.co.uk/. it's a goldmine. you can watch every episode, including all of season 5.


----------



## Noca

family guy


----------



## Noca

CSI Miami


----------



## theautumneffect

Intervention. Before that Dog the Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Anatomica

The Black Donnellys, the show is really good, I'm peeved that it was cancelled


----------



## Shauna The Dead

American Gothic, till I fell asleep.


----------



## Mehitabel

House. Very entertaining episode. I love how they try to make it look all dramatic in the commercials, then it's just hilarious.


----------



## RedTulip

Top Design


----------



## Chrysalii

The Invisible Man - Ep 1.03 "Ralph"
Hooray for YouTube!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Entourage and the Sopranos


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Freddy's Nightmares is on.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

The L Word. I want Shane dammit! Right now!


----------



## Nyx

The Tudors


----------



## Vincenzo

Sopranos

Pretty lame episode. Johnny Sack should not be allowed to die.


----------



## Bad Religion

Full House.


----------



## time4sugar

Greys Anatomy


----------



## Vincenzo

Last couple of episodes of The Shield

fantastic season so far


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

the Sopranos

I still have one more episode to catch up on today before I see the new one tonight.

I can't wait 'til Rescue Me starts back, that's the ULTIMATE tv show for me.


----------



## Brax

Harsh Realm. I have it on DVD. It was so good until the main character started seeing God in game cheats.


----------



## elephant_girl

The weather channel. I know its not a show but I just spent a half hour watching it. So I figure it counts, kind of.


----------



## WinterDave

The shows that I always watch/watched:

Rome
Deadwood
Battlestar Galactica
The Shield
Jericho
Boston Legal
Real Time with Bill Maher

I have watched a few episodes of Shark this year, and just began watching Season One of Six Feet Under....


----------



## Mehitabel

The Daily Show

Neat guest today. Now I want to read this "God is not Great" book.


----------



## biggoofybastard

lol shalom in the home


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Entourage

Amanda and Vince are so hot together, mmm...
Can't mix business with pleasure though. It's all good now, but I won't be surprised when it goes wrong.


----------



## RedTulip

Shear Genius


----------



## locksley

I'm watching House right now! (I love dvd seasons). Hugh Laurie is terrific!


----------



## ghostgurl

Grey's Anatomy. It was a good episode last night.


----------



## outcastlonerfreak

I think "Friends" was the last show for me. I watched so much television yesterday that I cannot even remember! :lol


----------



## Don Logan

Sopranos

Another fantastic episode. Paulie driving around on Chris's lawn was the funniest thing ever.


----------



## Drella

The Girls Next Door.

It's so wrong that it's practically right. Kendra would so get it.


----------



## UltraShy

Boston Legal -- one of the best shows there is.


----------



## Qolselanu

Married with Children. The one where Bud touched himself in the library.


----------



## brimontz

I just watched Scrubs on Comedy Central while at the gym a half hour ago.

Brian


----------



## BoredPhoenix

The L Word, Season 1 on DVD.


----------



## Vincenzo

Family Guy

I'm going to quit my job and start following fat people around with a tuba.


----------



## RedTulip

CSI


----------



## Babygirly

Family Guy


----------



## sean88

Uh, the news at 10. lol


----------



## outcastlonerfreak

Will and Grace


----------



## emptybottle

the series finale of Gilmore Girls... I used to love this show. Now it's unwatchable. I won't miss it.


----------



## Nyx

That 70s Show


----------



## Vincenzo

Sopranos.


----------



## ghostgurl

House


----------



## Noca

The Price is Right, last episode


----------



## Chrysalii

The Invisible Man - episode: "Father Figure"


----------



## Augustinus

Only the two greatest comedies known to man! :b Yes, you guessed it: "The Office" and "Scrubs" :boogie 

Last night, each had their season finale back-to-back, so it was a 2-hour treat of laguhs and excitement. Man, I can't remember when I had this much fun... oh, wait.... yes I can... last May, when these shows had their season finale. :lol


----------



## RedTulip

CSI, the season finale


----------



## Speak Easy

ENTOURAGE


----------



## Drella

Taxi Cap Confessions.

You know, I used to think this show was real. Now that I'm not 13 and watching it solely for the opportunity to leer at naked people, I see that it is completely staged.


----------



## Noca

House


----------



## earplosion

The Office season finale.

It was so good I'm going to have to watch it again in a few minutes.


----------



## Noca

Judge Judy


----------



## RedTulip

Shear Genius


----------



## oceanchief

Rome - Season 2 - Episode 1


----------



## Noca

Without a Trace


----------



## WinterDave

I just watched the season 6 finale of The Shield....


----------



## AngelDS

I watched the season finale of Lost. Does anyone else watch it? I am sooo more confused now. :stu


----------



## Noca

48


----------



## Bad Religion

Cops


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I caught up on all the Sopranos episodes I missed this season and who knew I'd be relating to AJ these days...with the Lexapro and depression and being so lost in life.


----------



## Vincenzo

AJ's incompetent suicide attempt was the most hilarious thing ever, like, I had tears streaming down my face.


----------



## Noca

AMW


----------



## bent

The Office


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Vincenzo said:


> AJ's incompetent suicide attempt was the most hilarious thing ever, like, I had tears streaming down my face.


I know. My mom and I were laughing our asses off. 
Then I actually did shed a few tears when Tony had him out of the water and AJ was crying hysterically and when Tony cried too, that got to me.


----------



## WineKitty

HOUSE...introduced my son to this show as he has never watched it if you can believe that.....LOVE THAT SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeffid

ER


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Entourage

They kill me with the cliffhangers, it's so good though.


----------



## Roberto

http://joox.net/cat/44/id/1253358


----------



## SilentProphet

The shield

soon tonight will be Sopranos and Entourage. Those the only shows i watch oh and deadliest catch!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Entourage

It was the season finale, but it's coming back with new episodes June 17!
Hell yes.


----------



## SilentProphet

YEA! I didn't think entourage would be coming back that soon! I thought that was it for a while! Damn tho Sopranos was actually pretty damn good last night! So far this season has been pretty crappy, then again so have the last few seasons!

LOL yea tho that crap with AJ is pretty damn funny. He even fails at suicide!


----------



## Vincenzo

Sopranos

every drop of blood in my body has rushed to my penis in anticipaction of next week's final episode.


----------



## geeky

Last episode of Heroes.


----------



## AngelDS

Oh yeah! Heroes!!! Way to go Nathan! He made me so proud. :boogie


----------



## Bad Religion

Full House


----------



## Vincenzo

Nathan Barley


----------



## SilentProphet

The shield 

Season finale wasn't that great IMO.


----------



## Jack

A rerun of House- I needed to get my fix in, since it's the only show I really watch with a zeal anymore. With the season over, I'm looking for something to latch on to, or I might revert back to watching cartoons on the Ted Turner Cartoon Channel...the good, older ones, not the crappy new ones.


----------



## oceanchief

Rome


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

Rob & Big


----------



## earplosion

The Venture Bros


----------



## njodis

American Inventor


----------



## RedTulip

So You Think U Can Dance


----------



## ghostgurl

American Inventor


----------



## bent

The Verdict with Paula Todd


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Becker!
I love him so much. He's my dream man. :mushy :b


----------



## Drella

A&E Biography... of David Bowie.


----------



## oceanchief

Star Trek - Original Series - Spock's Brain (Hilarious!)


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

Married With Children


----------



## lilly

Iron Chef... well there was nothing else on plus it's really silly especially the voice-overs... and it's amazing to see so much gourmet food I wouldn't even want to touch.


----------



## Bad Religion

Ace of Cakes


----------



## Shauna The Dead

I'm watching Headbangers Ball! :boogie


----------



## estse

*Re: re: What was the last TV show you watched?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I'm watching Headbangers Ball! :boogie


That still exists? :evil


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Headbanger's Ball has been back for awhile.

THE NEW SEASON OF RESCUE ME STARTS TONIGHT!
I'm WAY too excited! Best show eva'.


----------



## Noca

judge judy


----------



## Augustinus

Cheers + Becker.


----------



## ghostgurl

America's Got Talent


----------



## RedTulip

Top Chef


----------



## njodis

Bob Barker's final Price is Right episode


----------



## lonesomeboy

rewatching season 1 -4 of The Wire. Best show ever


----------



## jtb3485

Njodis said:


> Bob Barker's final Price is Right episode


 :ditto


----------



## tewstroke

Best Week Ever


----------



## Augustinus

Family Guy


----------



## SilentProphet

man vs wild marathon on discovery channel yesterday


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Entourage

Billy is insane, but he makes me laugh so hard. I love that A-Hole.


----------



## sean88

I'm watching House as I type this.


----------



## Augustinus

FRONTLINE: Endgame. The best report on the deteriorating Iraq war so far.


----------



## srschirm

This thing on the Discovery Channel about Jupiter last night.


----------



## SilentProphet

The thing about Tugunska on discovery channel or maybe the history channel last night Siberian apocalypse i think it was called! They trying to say it was a Meteorite or comet that landed there in 1908! COME ON! we all know it was a UFO that exploded.


----------



## SilentProphet

Rob and Big

LOL that mini horse cracks me up.


----------



## WinterDave

Season one of The Practice....


----------



## SilentProphet

some doumentary on TLC i think it was something like "I eat 33,000 calories a day"


----------



## jtb3485

Reno 911


----------



## RedTulip

Top Chef


----------



## Xithium

Home and Away :b


----------



## SilentProphet

Rob and big 

I love this show and am so glad they have another season. Been watching it since day 1. I love big black, he's such a funny guy. 

anybody see the one when they went to Mississippi. 

"I have to warn you uncle jerry is a bit eccentric" 

Then he's all grabbing Robs arms, feeling him up 

" is you good" 

" Rob.. is em good?"


----------



## jtb3485

Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## lonesomeboy

Iam watching 'The Corner' HBO mini series. Bought it on DVD


----------



## Iric

Yo Mamma. $1000 cash Mauney. It's so funny how he says that.


----------



## Noca

without a trace


----------



## oceanchief

The Shield - Season 4


----------



## Soul666

Modern Marvels...


----------



## starblob

The vicar of Dibley - on a DVD but it still counts. I love Dawn French.


----------



## Noca

changing spouses


----------



## Cosmin

Studio 60. Too bad they ended it.


----------



## Gabriellabos

*Re: re: What was the last TV show you watched?*



eyeguess said:


> Scrubs


 :banana

I love Scrubs!!!


----------



## Noca

Stand Off


----------



## Noca

48


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Entourage

Between Harvey and the tranny, it was a damn funny episode.


----------



## SilentProphet

the science of speed eating.

Then part of a special about monster fish, but that sucked.


----------



## Soul666

*Re: re: What was the last TV show you watched?*

The Science of Speed Eating...


----------



## sprinter

Man vs Nature. I can't believe I just watched a guy eat maggots. :um


----------



## ghostgurl

Hell's Kitchen. Wouldn't want to be in that restaurant.


----------



## Hoppipolla

What I Like About You

I don't really like it, but everytime it's on I always catch myself watching it interested... =\


----------



## SilentProphet

The man whose arms exploded


----------



## WineKitty

I am ashamed, very ashamed to admit, Big Brother 8. I have never really watched this show before but the whole danielle and her daddy thing reeled me in....

dont tell me me...I already know its quite pathetic!!!!!!!!! :um


----------



## jtb3485

Scrubs


----------



## sprinter

The Office and before that So You Think You Can Dance.


----------



## Soul666

The Real Sorcerer's Stone...


----------



## SilentProphet

Man vs wild

20 skinniest celebs

Intervention


----------



## Chrysalii

*Re: re: What was the last TV show you watched?*



SilentProphet said:


> The man whose arms exploded


same here.


----------



## SebFontain

I have caught up on all of my Family Guy episodes finaly =)


----------



## TorLin

man vs wild
discovery channel


----------



## Noca

CSI


----------



## SilentProphet

Digging up the trenches

On the millitary channel.


----------



## Formerly Artie

I'm more of a radio and Internet guy, so I don't watch TV a lot, but I do try to make a habit of watching Mindfreak. That show completely dumbfounds me sometimes. And aside from all his great illusions, Criss is one of the best people to interview. He handles himself incredible well; in a way, just the complete opposite of how someone with SA would handle him or herself. A real class act.


----------



## TorLin

currently watching info commercials


----------



## VCL XI

SQUARE PEGS, the Halloween episode. Thank god for OnDemand in the summer.


----------



## TorLin

currently watching
Mythbusters on Discovery


----------



## sean88

Married With Children... THE BEST! :boogie


----------



## TorLin

last watched tv show was;
Man Vs Wild

now it's Dirty Job


----------



## RedTulip

Top Chef


----------



## Noca

ST Voyager


----------



## TorLin

this early morning im watching adultswim.

last show was; robot chicken
currently; aqua teen hunger force


----------



## SilentProphet

Scott Baio is 45...and single


----------



## Noca

Criminal Minds


----------



## SilentProphet

Human Weapon


----------



## Noca

Simpsons


----------



## seph

Should I list what I just watched, what I'm watching now, or what I will be watching...


----------



## SilentProphet

Dog the bounty hunter

I wish i had hair like him


----------



## SilentProphet

Human Weapon


----------



## jtb3485

M*A*S*H


----------



## hurricane-nut

Trinity Blood

I love anime.


----------



## Vincenzo

Came home early from the pub last night and watched the first two seasons of Peep Show back to back. My life is a non-stop party.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Intervention 
Entourage
Rescue Me

Fine television. Intervention is really sad. I saw one about a guy who is addicted to cocaine (he was a lost cause, kept relapsing even after help) and one about an alcoholic mom. The alcoholic mom was a disaster. If she couldn't get booze, she'd drink mouthwash. All she cared about was getting the next drink. It was one scene where she was laid out face down on the front lawn. I felt terrible for her kids who had to witness her behaviour. In the end, they told her how they felt and that she needs help now. She agreed thank God. I think she's doing well now.
That show is great though, it made me feel better about myself. I'm not that f*cked up.


----------



## Noca

Without a Trace


----------



## Volume

Crossing Jordan (final ep.)


----------



## SilentProphet

Scott baio is 45... and single


----------



## Noca

The Killpoint


----------



## Soul666

The Simpsons...

_"Little do you know your drawing ever closer to the poison dounut..."_


----------



## mserychic

Lil Bush!


----------



## lubs

Entourage. I love this show!


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Headbangers Ball


----------



## SilentProphet

Rob and Big marathon that was on last night


----------



## SilentProphet

a few last night!

Rock of Love

The two Corey's

Scott Baio is 45...and single


----------



## sean88

JERRY SPRINGER! Hilarious!


----------



## sean88

The Pick-up Artist... cool!


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

the Nightly Business Report on PBS. It just happens to be on when I'm cooking (aka microwaving) dinner.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

America's Got Talent. My mom & dad love that show. I'm hoping the ventriloquist guy wins.


----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## SilentProphet

*Re: re: What was the last TV show you watched?*



sean88 said:


> The Pick-up Artist... cool!


LOL i just caught that! I felt embarrassed for the guys when they had to go talk to girls. LOL @ Mystery and his crew!


----------



## bent

Dr. Who starring David Tenant : Daleks in Manhattan


----------



## LNahid2000

Friday Night Lights. I just started watching yesterday and this show is so good even though I hate sports.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Headbanger's Ball


----------



## Soul666

Human Weapon...


----------



## SilentProphet

Firefly


----------



## Vincenzo

Brass Eye _Paedogeddon_ special

still hilarious


----------



## SilentProphet

Also caught this tattoo documentary on msnbc.

And True Life: i'm in the system


----------



## mserychic

Bad Girls S4 E15 & 16


----------



## njodis

Intervention


----------



## lilly

Rove


----------



## SilentProphet

Human weapon


----------



## Soul666

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia...


----------



## Noca

American Justice


----------



## njodis

Big Brother 8


----------



## Chrysalii

Eureka - Noche de Suenos (can't do the tidle on this keyboard)


----------



## RedTulip

Top Chef


----------



## SeaSwallow

Whose Line


----------



## SilentProphet

A man among wolves


----------



## jasonl34

I love the show its always sunny in philidelphia. Its so funny! My friends and I act just like that when we are hanging out.

Heres a funny clip for anyone who hasnt seen...SO FUNNY!






Jason


----------



## clerihew

How It's Made


----------



## Soul666

Pushing Daisies...


----------



## lilly

Edna Everage show with Susan Sarandon and so on.


----------



## SilentProphet

survivorman! Thank god no more Bear grylls for now!

That and Ice Road truckers. The Canadian accents in that though are KILLING me!


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Alfred Hitchcock Presents


----------



## sprinter

Other than the news, Ice Road Truckers.


----------



## SilentProphet

The pick-up artist


----------



## Chrysalii

Eureka - "Family Reunion"


----------



## SilentProphet

The Real World.


----------



## sctork

'Weeds' marathon :banana I got the second season from netflix


----------



## sprinter

the Office


----------



## SilentProphet

Ice Road Truckers. I started muting the audio though so i don't have to hear the guys talk. Guys from Canada have the worst accents ever. Girls sound cute though!


----------



## TorLin

"who wants to be a superhero" on sci fi channel
currently watching ID4.


----------



## apartment7

The IT crowd. Very funny and seems to have improved hugely since series 1.


----------



## Whimsy

Good Eats on the Food network.


----------



## kriminator

I just started watching entourage, and I have to say Ari (the agent) has to be the funniest mofo I have seen. Every line he says is comedy gold.


----------



## WineKitty

Disc 3 Season 2 of Carnivale the HBO series...

Just finished up Weeds Season 2, kind of thought the ending was a wee bit over the top....


----------



## joe81

Suppose it was survivor man. haha silent, why on earth would you watch a show you had to mute the sound on eh?? Take off you hoser


----------



## Noca

Jay leno


----------



## Chrysalii

Eureka - "Sight Unseen"


----------



## VCL XI

Sneak preview pilot episode of new CBS sitcom THE BIG BANG THEORY.

...Show is about two young scientists/nerds living in an apartment with a hot blonde next-door neighbor. While I like the underdog/loser aspect, I couldn't get into it. The two leads aren't that funny, every boring nerd cliche is already being exhausted, and the jokes were plain weak. If it doesn't improve after the pilot, I predict a VERY quick demise.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

VCL XI said:


> Sneak preview pilot episode of new CBS sitcom THE BIG BANG THEORY.
> 
> ...Show is about two young scientists/nerds living in an apartment with a hot blonde next-door neighbor. While I like the underdog/loser aspect, I couldn't get into it. The two leads aren't that funny, every boring nerd cliche is already being exhausted, and the jokes were plain weak. If it doesn't improve after the pilot, I predict a VERY quick demise.


I thought that show looked funny in the previews. :b

Last show I watched was Loaded on Fuse, with Alice in Chains! :nw :nw :mushy :boogie


----------



## bezoomny

Rhianna on MTV

Guilty pleasure.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Becker :nw :mushy :boogie


----------



## starblob

MASH.


----------



## RedTulip

Prison Break


----------



## jtb3485

Family Guy


----------



## RedTulip

America's Next Top Model

and 

Top Chef


----------



## DuckandCover

Dr.Who on BBC


----------



## RedTulip

Cold Case


----------



## mariko

Blood +


----------



## vintagerocket

heroes. season premiere.

oh my god.


----------



## ericj

Curious question, because I don't recall. It has been at least 8 months since I've watched one, maybe longer.


----------



## VCL XI

CURB YOUR ENTHUSIASM

...Thought I was going to die when Larry nearly bulldozed the Black kids after getting the perfume. The final punchline was incredible as well.


----------



## Vincenzo

Charlie Brooker's Screenwipe

I keep watching this show season after season even though it blatantly sucks, because I know Charlie is the man, but lacks the charisma to present his own show. I just have the fleeting hope that he will once again produce something as hilarious as tvgohome.com, but it looks unlikely. His Guardian columns are mostly neutered rubbish, and a second series of _Nathan Barley_ seems like a pipedream. Ah well.


----------



## Noca

House


----------



## Chrysalii

Eureka - "All that Glitters"
Part one of a two part season finale. Part two looks interesting.
Oh and SciFi, if you are reading this, THERE BETTER BE A SEASON 3!! Don't make the same mistake you did with "The Invisible Man."


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Flight of the Conchords...

one of the funniest shows I have ever seen.


----------



## RedTulip

CSI


----------



## eekmd

Twin Peaks (on dvd..)


----------



## EagerMinnow84

eekmd said:


> Twin Peaks (on dvd..)


I want!!

I was too young when it first came out on tv


----------



## Chrysalii

Mythbusters (currently)


----------



## su0iruc

Are you Afraid of the Dark? 

I was watching it online. 90s television shows get me nostalgic.


----------



## Maseur Shado

Cowoby Bebop


----------



## RedTulip

Dancing with the Stars


----------



## MemphisMetal

Human Weapon


----------



## elephant_girl

Well I'm ashamed to admit it but I watched Gossip Girl (last weeks episode) and tonight I'll probably tape the next episode.


----------



## Chrysalii

The season 2 finale of Eureka - "A Night At Global Dynamics"


----------



## Equisgurl

pushing daisies, cute show
and bionic woman.. eh..


----------



## Noca

Judge Judy


----------



## su0iruc

Supernatural


----------



## sansd

Buffy the Vampire Slayer on DVD.


----------



## ghostgurl

Goosebumps. Nostalgia is good. opcorn


----------



## Ally

Greys Anatomy! :banana


----------



## njodis

Intervention


----------



## Chrysalii

Pokemon (the first series)
nostalgia rush


----------



## Noca

cops


----------



## SomethingSomething

Dirty Jobs.


----------



## njodis

Deal or No Deal

Let it be known that I hate this show, and I only watched it because my parents were and I didn't feel like getting up.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I loathe that show with a passion. My mom loves it. I can't stomach it.

Last thing I watched was a music countdown of vids on Fuse, I love that channel.


----------



## dez

Heroes


----------



## SeaSwallow

Lost.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Dexter


----------



## starblob

****** and Specks. I usually have nothing to complain about with this show but this episode was crap. Andrew Denton and token old 80's rocker just didn't do it for me. Bring back Andy or Hamish and another comedian type person for him to play with, Frank Woodley for instance. That makes for a much better show.

Edit: Or that blonde female from Rove - yeah she's good too.


----------



## starblob

MASH - i only watch it for Hawkeye. Oh my goodness.


----------



## elephant_girl

I watched Pushing Dasies last night. I really like that show, which means it will probably get canceled.


----------



## Jocelyn

Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## jay_walking

The Tonight Show - Ross the intern was on and I was laughing so hard I had tears in my eyes.


----------



## RedTulip

Moonlight


----------



## IcedOver

I have to admit that I love "Chuck". I was expecting this show to be trash considering that McG is a producer on it but it's very entertaining and has a pitch-perfect, light comedic touch. Zachary Levi, who was great on the overlooked show "Less than Perfect", looks completely different on this show but that's because he's playing a nice guy instead of an office weasel. Yvonne Strahovski (the blonde) is TOTALLY FRICKIN' HOT and also has great screen presence. You should check out this show; hope it isn't in danger of being cancelled.


----------



## Half_A_Person

America's Most Smartest Model...

I truly hope some of those people are just acting.


----------



## elephant_girl

IcedOver said:


> I have to admit that I love "Chuck".


I love this show too. I like the way they poke fun at Best Buy.


----------



## RedTulip

Half_A_Person said:


> America's Most Smartest Model...
> 
> I truly hope some of those people are just acting.


I agree with that. I wonder if Mandy Lynn is as dumb as she comes across as.


----------



## Hoppipolla

Scrubs


----------



## starblob

At the movies.


----------



## jtb3485

That's the Question

It's a relatively new quiz show on GSN.


----------



## Chrysalii

Mythbusters - "Snow Special"


----------



## sprinter

the Office


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Joy

Watching Grey's Anatomy atm...well not really watching, more like listening to it while surfing.


----------



## Chrysalii

M*A*S*H currently


----------



## jtb3485

History Detectives

Does anybody else here watch this show? It's on PBS and it's one of my favorite shows but I don't think too many people know about it.


----------



## starblob

Currently watching RockWiz.


----------



## jtb3485

Good Eats

I just got a DVR so I'll be watching a lot of TV now.


----------



## RedTulip

Moonlight


----------



## Noca

First 48


----------



## pita

I watched some Food Network haunted-gingerbread-house-competition. I swear, it had the cutest pastry chefs I've ever seen in my entire life. Elizabeth Falkner can make post-modern edible structures in my house any day.


----------



## ghostgurl

Desperate Housewives


----------



## dez

^^ Me too.


----------



## nubly

i love lucy!


----------



## HazelnutCreme

nubly said:


> i love lucy!


I love the show. It always seems to cheer me up. 

I love this: 




The last show I saw was The Office.


----------



## Chrysalii

Martin Mystery this morning.
I woke up early and felt like watching a cartoon.


----------



## starblob

The Simpsons.


----------



## Hoppipolla

Golden Girls


----------



## hurricane-nut

Dexter. We have a lot in common, except I'm not a serial killer.


----------



## dez

House


----------



## Hoppipolla

Tales From The Crypt


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Noca

house


----------



## jchildr

Attack of the Show


----------



## RedTulip

Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## saysomething

I love New York 2...she kicked midget mack off.


----------



## Caution

simpsons


----------



## ghostgurl

Pushing Daisies. It's probably the best show in existence right now. Besides House that is.


----------



## Chrysalii

M*A*S*H (currently)


----------



## RedTulip

Moonlight


----------



## Iron Butterfly

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Noca

robot chicken


----------



## Zarklus

sfdf


----------



## dez

Heroes


----------



## seattlegrunge

Eggheads.


----------



## Noca

Judge Judy


----------



## altrdperception

NIP/TUCK ! god, i cannot help it, i love it like my non existent newborn!


----------



## su0iruc

Heroes


----------



## dez

House


----------



## jchildr

Mythbusters 
Apparently elephants really are afraid of mice


----------



## parsimoniously yours

well, i haven't had a tv in like seven years. i watched will & grace on dvd a few months ago, though.


----------



## RedTulip

Cold Case Files


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

The OC


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## jtb3485

Reno 911


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## seattlegrunge

Late show with David Letterman (featuring SLASH).


----------



## Joy

The Weather Network LOL


----------



## Vincenzo

Any other fans of The Wire seen the prequels?

Omar, 1985

Proposition Joe, 1962

Bunk and McNulty, 2000

The one with Bunk and McNulty is the greatest thing I have ever seen. I am going to behave like that when starting new jobs from now on


----------



## Djinn

Simon Schama's Power of Art. It was about the amazing Bernini.


----------



## Noca

Cops


----------



## CoconutHolder

Pingu


----------



## seattlegrunge

Whose Line is it anyway? 

"If I don't make it I want you to tell my wife something." - Ryan
"What?" - Colin
"I want you to go home and tell here: Pull it out and let's have a look at it" - Ryan


----------



## Noca

Dr.Phil


----------



## CoconutHolder

Inside Edition


----------



## seattlegrunge

Ed, Edd & Eddy. 

"Like a potato Double -D?"


----------



## su0iruc

Dexter


----------



## Chrysalii

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air (currently watching)


----------



## pabs

ncis


----------



## eagleheart

I THINK it was called "Women's Murder Club," my friend had it

Hahahah I love Whose Line :lol


----------



## jtb3485

Dirty Sexy Money


----------



## seattlegrunge

King of the Hill

"I spanked that ball so hard I probably should've apologised & bought it a box of chocolates" - Dale


----------



## neoteric

Journeyman.. sucks that it was canceled :cry


----------



## seattlegrunge

3rd Rock from the Sun

"Have you ever felt a taser? It's not nearly as much fun as it looks"


----------



## dez

So You Think You Can Dance


----------



## Chrysalii

Kenan and Kel
I would watch that show all day if I could.

Who loves Orange Soda?


----------



## seattlegrunge

Family Guy (total crap)


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

I am a huge fan of Cane with Jimmy Smits.


----------



## MNinja

The last show i've watched was The Shot on VH1 haha


----------



## seattlegrunge

The O'Reilly Factor 

"I called someone a popinjay the other day and they didn't know if they should take it as a complement or be offended. That's what's so great about that word." - O'Reilly


----------



## ANCIENT

curb your enthusiasm


----------



## jtb3485

30 Rock

There was an ad for the new season of The Apprentice in the bottom left corner of the screen during the entire frickin' show. :mum It was really distracting. I guess that's how they're gonna force advertising on those of us with Tivo. :no :sigh


----------



## citizen_erased

su0iruc said:


> Dexter


YAY, another Dexter fan! I love this show so much! :boogie

Last show i watched was Bones.


----------



## seattlegrunge

Ed, Edd & Eddy

"Without a bun a sausage has no home!"


----------



## Violette

Two and a half men

Very funny!


----------



## Noca

Judge Judy


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

Friday Night Lights


----------



## RedTulip

Law & Order Special Victims Unit


----------



## holtby43

Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps


----------



## Noca

Judge Judy


----------



## seattlegrunge

The Simpsons

"Run!"
"I forget how to do that"
"Control Shift R"


----------



## turbomatt

Peep Show. No, it's not some kind of weird porn, but one of the best comedies ever.


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------



## morningmud

The CSI rerun that was on last night. I'm a TV junkie.


----------



## nightmahr

I just caught the end of a Henry Rollins Show episode to see Amen again. I'm going to be excited for several hours because of that. It's so heavy but well-done at the same time, which is something I don't often see. Check it out.


----------



## dez

-


----------



## endtroducing

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Noca

Without a Trace


----------



## SexySadie

The Office. Oh how I love this show.


----------



## DSW

The Simpsons is the last show I watched and the only one I ever watch.


----------



## Toedoe

Mash


----------



## AcidicJuiceMotel

The Colbert Report, last thursday night. TV is not really a big part of my life anymore.


----------



## seattlegrunge

The True Story of Hannibal (the famous Carthaginian Leader)


----------



## pabs

terminator - sarah connor chronicles


----------



## Toedoe

Supernova


----------



## turbomatt

The American Office is on here in the UK now and I am surprised by how much I like it. I honestly thought they might butcher the whole subtlety of the show, but this seems like a great spin on the real Office. Oh, and I love Pam.


----------



## Toedoe

turbomatt said:


> The American Office is on here in the UK now and I am surprised by how much I like it. I honestly thought they might butcher the whole subtlety of the show, but this seems like a great spin on the real Office. Oh, and I love Pam.


I was surprised by that also. Our remakes of Coupling and Men behaving Badly were trash.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

turbomatt said:


> Peep Show. No, it's not some kind of weird porn, but one of the best comedies ever.


I saw some of that on youtube...its hilarious. I want to watch the entire series now!


----------



## Noca

Leno


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## EagerMinnow84

"Life After People" on History Channel. Wow.


----------



## seattlegrunge

3rd rock from the Sun

"We're healthy. We have to help him"
"I say he's lame, shoot him"


----------



## Chrysalii

The Invisible Man (2000, Sci-Fi channel) - Flowers for Hobbes. 
FINALLY it's coming out on DVD (Season 1 anyway), after all these year (and all the effort that people have put in to try to get it on DVD). I can't wait for March 25. I've been going through my collection in anticipation of it. I wonder how widescreen will be pulled off on it.


----------



## Mc Borg

Rob and Big


----------



## LostinReverie

The Fairly OddParents


----------



## elephant_girl

Monk, and Psych.


----------



## ANCIENT

curb your enthusiasm


might be the best show ever created.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Meee

ancient master said:


> curb your enthusiasm
> 
> might be the best show ever created.


Noooo! CYE is good, but nothing beats Arrested Development on the comedy front.


----------



## RedTulip

Wildfire


----------



## parsimoniously yours

In Treatment


----------



## Mc Borg

purpleice said:


> Wildfire


My mom loves that show, they film it in my town!

I'm gonna watch UFO hunters on the history channel!


----------



## holtby43

Grey's Anatomy S03E13 - S04E01 in two days!


----------



## Chrysalii

Mythbusters - Airplane on a treadmill.


----------



## Toedoe

NCIS


----------



## ANCIENT

Meee said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> 
> curb your enthusiasm
> 
> might be the best show ever created.
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo! CYE is good, but nothing beats Arrested Development on the comedy front.
Click to expand...

never heard of it. the only show you can compare with CYE is "it's always sunny in philadelphia". this show is just as good.


----------



## dez

-


----------



## Mc Borg

Chrysalii said:


> Mythbusters - Airplane on a treadmill.


Just watched that too, along with ghost hunters before it, then conan after.


----------



## Noca

Without a Trace


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

Lost


----------



## SexySadie

Meee said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> 
> curb your enthusiasm
> 
> might be the best show ever created.
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo! CYE is good, but nothing beats Arrested Development on the comedy front.
Click to expand...

Agreed. AD's brilliant.


----------



## jchildr

Smash Lab


----------



## ANCIENT

Musical Genius in the science channel. it was about this 28 year music savant named Derek. he has "the I.Q of a four year old" and he can play the piano so beautiful. and before that i watched "brain man". it was about a math savant.


----------



## Mc Borg

ancient master said:


> Musical Genius in the science channel. it was about this 28 year music savant named Derek. he has "the I.Q of a four year old" and he can play the piano so beautiful. and before that i watched "brain man". it was about a math savant.


I've seen the brain man, was it the dude that gets sensations from numbers? and names the numbers like this?4.0849714873489763078136719023567065471569745044562753863697479085236264526575
That dude is amazing!


----------



## ANCIENT

Mc Borg said:


> [quote="ancient master":37y6p1gh]Musical Genius in the science channel. it was about this 28 year music savant named Derek. he has "the I.Q of a four year old" and he can play the piano so beautiful. and before that i watched "brain man". it was about a math savant.


I've seen the brain man, was it the dude that gets sensations from numbers? and names the numbers like this?4.0849714873489763078136719023567065471569745044562753863697479085236264526575
That dude is amazing![/quote:37y6p1gh]

thats the one. i've seen this program like 3 times, and it always amazes me. he also learn a language thats "impossible" to learn, in one week. you should check out "Musical Genius". its really good.


----------



## seattlegrunge

A Daily Show with John Stewart


----------



## Ally

Hope & Faith


----------



## batman can

Friends


----------



## Mc Borg

Rob and Big, ahahaha, it was hilarious!


----------



## dez

House


----------



## Blueispretty

Frasier  I watched a bit of rob and big awhile ago too, rob was wearing lipstick lol.


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## Mc Borg

UFO Hunters and Ghost Hunters International.


----------



## njodis

The Moment of Truth


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I haven't watched tv since I got internet in my room.


----------



## Noca

without a trace, always finish the night off with watching a drama.


----------



## SexySadie

Lost


----------



## njodis

SexySadie said:


> Lost


 :ditto


----------



## SilentLoner

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## seattlegrunge

Natural World: Serengeti 24


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Family Guy, after finally taking a break from the net.


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## batman can

Hockey Night in Canada.


----------



## Noca

Without a Trace


----------



## TorLin

2 and half man
currently: american idol


----------



## Mc Borg

Courage the Cowardly Dog


----------



## ANCIENT

Freedom Project OVA (anime)


----------



## seattlegrunge

The Batman


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------



## SJG102185

Home Movies


----------



## Mc Borg

When Chefs Attack!


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Noca

Tonight Show


----------



## njodis

Lost


----------



## tainted_

Girls of the Playboy Mansion


----------



## Noca

Without a Trace


----------



## jcase4

The Wire


----------



## Shauna The Dead

I haven't watched tv in forever! We have no tv service right now. If I wanna watch something I have to either find it online, on youtube or something...or watch a dvd.


----------



## njodis

Big Brother 8 or 9 or whatever the hell it is.

and it sucks


----------



## Classified

Jericho & Terminator (Fox). Both shows are great.


----------



## nothing to fear

arrested development


----------



## Noca

CSI: Miami


----------



## Just Lurking

Lost, from Thursday. And I was... lost... because I don't regularly watch it...


----------



## Ally

The Hour


----------



## Noca

Judge Judy


----------



## dez

-


----------



## Mc Borg

Destination Truth


----------



## seattlegrunge

3rd Rock From the Sun <-- This show is awesome!


----------



## SilentLoner

Cold Case Files


----------



## RedTulip

Make Me A Supermodel


----------



## Polar

Just watched the latest episode of Lost.


----------



## Eraserhead

Probably last week's Lost. I missed this week's episode


----------



## swtpea

Some educational show about brain plasticity.

Brain Fitness.


----------



## Ally

Hope & Faith.


----------



## jtb3485

The Office


----------



## LostinReverie

Destination Truth.


----------



## darkangel

I finished up All in the Family 3 minutes ago and now I'm watching Wedding SOS.


----------



## Mc Borg

Cops


----------



## Ally

Conan O'Brien !!


----------



## theturtle

Family guy!


----------



## Polar

Lost... again. It's about the only show I watch at this moment.


----------



## clobberthefour

top chef. its the sh%#


----------



## Ally

Much On Demand


----------



## jtb3485

Seinfeld


----------



## morningmud

Big Brother


----------



## RedTulip

Dexter 

I'm watching the first season on CBS, I don't have Showtime. I must say I do like it. I now must admit I think I have a crush on Dexter. He seems to think the way I do about most things. He seems like the perfect guy, minus the killing of course :b :lol


----------



## holtby43

Scrubs


----------



## ANCIENT

curb your enthusiasm

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 


the best show created by man!


----------



## Classified

Californication


----------



## Labyssum

Mystery Hunters. ops


----------



## ANCIENT

curb your enthusiasm

[youtube:2kpc82g0]VZnrw2X5jTY[/youtube:2kpc82g0]

3:10 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Qolselanu

Battlestar Galactica. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Mc Borg

Havoc on the 101..


----------



## Labyssum

Criss Angel:Mindfreak.


----------



## Chrysalii

The Invisible Man (2000)...
The DVD's came out last week, after what seemed like forever (the last new episode was the first week of February...2002) So I sat down and watched all 17.5 hours of season 1 this past weekend. (I was doing other things as well).


----------



## Mc Borg

Mythbusters and Cosmic Collision on the NASA channel.


----------



## Mc Borg

Rob and Big


----------



## RedTulip

Top Chef


----------



## Just Lurking

CSI


----------



## Ally

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## njodis

Wheel of Fortune


----------



## seattlegrunge

3rd Rock from the Sun


----------



## Labyssum

Most Haunted.


----------



## beyonder

Doctor Who


----------



## LadyJane

M*A*S*H


----------



## Drella

I tried to watch the "Family Guy Blue Harvest" episode that came on tonight, but I just couldn't do it. It'll be the only Family Guy I'll never see. I made it through 16 minutes and switched over to Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations.


----------



## Mc Borg

Destination Truth and Cops.


----------



## ANCIENT

dilbert

i don't know why they canceled the show. it was hilarious.


----------



## bent

Arrested Development...still funny in reruns.


----------



## ANCIENT

dilbert


----------



## bender3008

Futurama--what else?


----------



## ANCIENT

dilbert.


----------



## rewind08

Top Chef


----------



## palecadude

Becker 
Yeah, I'm lame.


----------



## bender3008

Daily Show with Jon Stewart and The Colbert Report


----------



## Ally

desperate housewives


----------



## starblob

The Simpsons.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

The Office


----------



## holtby43

Lost season 1 opcorn


----------



## SebFontain

I believe the last TV show I watched was Reaper a couple days ago. Just got into this show and it is pretty good imo.


----------



## njodis

American Idol :um


----------



## nubly

married...with children


----------



## Ally

Desperate Housewives


----------



## Kelly

An episode of the British version of "The Office" on DVD.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Mc Borg

Unbeatable Banzuke....that show is so good!


----------



## Polar

King of Queens, and Seinfeld is next.


----------



## Mc Borg

Courage the Cowardly Dog


----------



## Ally

Buffy The Vampire Slayer on dvd.


----------



## batman can

Hockey Night in Canada


----------



## Mc Borg

Rob and Big


----------



## Noca

judge judy


----------



## RedTulip

Top Chef


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

South Park


----------



## holtby43

Family Guy


----------



## Bad Religion

The Daily Show


----------



## mooncake

Dexter, I think..


----------



## redstardude

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## JR87

miss rap supreme on vh1 :lol


----------



## SoleSoul

The Colbert Report


----------



## Qolselanu

Battlestar Galactica omg!


----------



## seattlegrunge

Dogfights: Night fighters 

P-61 Black Widow is one impressive aircraft


----------



## Mc Borg

Courage the Cowardly Dog


----------



## Breathe

'Medium'...excellent show and so underrated in my humble opinion ;-)


----------



## uskidsknow

How I Met Your Mother. yaay Robin Sparkles.


----------



## Polar

The Simpsons


----------



## palecadude

the office...easily best comedy not named Family Guy


----------



## Babygirly

COPS


----------



## jtb3485

Heroes

I had recorded an episode that aired sometime in November and finally watched it last night. It's a pretty good show. I thought I was going to have trouble following what was going on but I caught on quickly.


----------



## njodis

Pussycat Dolls Presents: Girlicious

Umm, don't judge. My sister made me watch it with her. =p


----------



## CoconutHolder

he he he

I watched a bit of dancing with the stars last night. Just bits of it though.


----------



## sprinter

The Office


----------



## Mc Borg

Made

That dude def had some SA moments, kinda.


----------



## RedTulip

Dr. Phil


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

njodis said:


> Pussycat Dolls Presents: Girlicious
> 
> Umm, don't judge. My sister made me watch it with her. =p


LoL! That **** is poison.


----------



## uskidsknow

20/20


----------



## ANCIENT

seinfeld

i just got the complete series today.


----------



## Ally

Friends


----------



## Drella

Human Giant.

I love the Will Arnett sex tape sketch.
"The back seat's big enough to perform an abortion in it."
"Well that must come in handy."
"Yeah, if you perform as many abortions as I do, which is a lot, because I _love_ them."
------
"Check it out, it's a sex machine."
"You travel with that thing, Will?"
"It's a portable model, Mary-Kate."
"That looks like that's gonna hurt."
"That means it's _working_."
"It comes with this really romantic fist attachment."

Hah, that is the greatest Human Giant sketch.


----------



## shyman1918

Wings


----------



## brandi95

do sitcom dvds count? It's always sunny in Philadelphia. Funny as ****.


----------



## anonymid

"Carrier" on PBS.


----------



## BeautifulSorta

"Less Than Perfect". I really like that show but I'm not really sure why except that it's so funny. Maybe it is because I recognize myself so much in Claude, the main character. She's a big lady as I am but still attractive which I hope I am too and she's having problems with finding a man (the right man). But most important I think is that she have succeeded and made herself a career despite that she isn't as thin as many other women. I like that, I see her a little bit as a role model for me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

The Office.

Why didn't I start watching this earlier?


----------



## holtby43

Balls of Steel


----------



## TorLin

Iron Chef


----------



## Ally

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## Mc Borg

Cow and Chicken


----------



## shy67

Supernatural and House


----------



## webdrifter

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## BeautifulSorta

*Nip/Tuck, * best TV-series in the world starting now on Swedish TV. :lol


----------



## njodis

Man vs. Wild


----------



## Noca

Judge Judy


----------



## Mc Borg

COPS


----------



## Ally

Hope & faith


----------



## tiredofmyfear

American Idol


----------



## Classified

Beauty & The Geek


----------



## tainted_

Australia's next top model


----------



## Ally

Rock Of Love


----------



## SebFontain

I have watched season 2-4 of Ghost Hunters in a matter of 3 days now.. I just got done finishing the last episode and now am watcing Ghost Hunters International lol. God I love this show.


----------



## Polar

The latest episode of Lost.

I wasn't able to follow most of it because I got distracted by those damn racing thoughts, so I'm probably going to have to watch it again when my brain has settled.


----------



## Chrysalii

The Invisible Man - "Flowers For Hobbes
http://www.hulu.com/watch/5607/the-invi ... vepisode,1


----------



## Mc Borg

SebFontain said:


> I have watched season 2-4 of Ghost Hunters in a matter of 3 days now.. I just got done finishing the last episode and now am watcing Ghost Hunters International lol. God I love this show.


One of my all time favorite shows...

Last show I watched was Courage the Cowardly Dog


----------



## PsychicPirateHobbit

21 Jump Street.


----------



## Ally

Rock of Love


----------



## anonymid

Curb Your Enthusiasm ("The Acupuncturist") on DVD.

And earlier tonight, the season finale of The Office.


----------



## Noca

Criminal Minds


----------



## Dipper

WWE SmackDown and the Lakers game (woo!).


----------



## St0ne

Mythbusters


----------



## Ally

Grey's Anatomy! :boogie


----------



## spinal97

X-Files


----------



## Mc Borg

Ninja Warrior and AOTS


----------



## learning07

King of the hill.


----------



## Ally

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## Mc Borg

Unbeatable Banzuke


----------



## Noca

Without a Trace


----------



## Ally

Much On Demand


----------



## batman can

Student Bodies


----------



## redstardude

Ugly Betty.

Believe it or not, that same kind of mistress story involving Bradford has kind of happened in real life.

My dad had/has a mistress who he has seen for the last 20+ years and no-one knew about it until fairly recently (like the last 2 or 3 years).


----------



## Cheesecake

Hell's Kitchen


----------



## tiredofmyfear

Deadliest catch


----------



## Bad Religion

Metalocalypse


----------



## Noca

Leno


----------



## Black_Widow

spinal97 said:


> X-Files


x 2

Recently collected series 1 - 4. Absolutely love watching these!

Also just started to re-watch Season 2 of Lost.


----------



## Mc Borg

Haha.. I watched X-Files too..


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

CSI: Miami


----------



## aries

I have Canada AM on CTV on right now. It's coming in double picture because my antenna is in the position for a different channel lol


----------



## SexySadie

Strangers with Candy


----------



## Mc Borg

The King of Kong: A Fistful of Quarters


----------



## ANCIENT

curb your enthusiasm


----------



## emmitt

Dexter


----------



## Chrysalii

The Simpsons


----------



## Andrew2008

The season finale of Hells Kitchen. This is my favorite scene from this season. :b

[youtube:1l8z58xq]Ydxsd6foE3M[/youtube:1l8z58xq]


----------



## Drella

Californication. Hank Moody is a dream boat. Yes, I'm approaching this girlish crush 1950s style. I'll meet everyone at the box social for a malt later, BYO poodle skirts.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Baby Borrowers

I'm pretty much 100% sure that I will never, ever give birth to a child.


----------



## sansd

My roommate recently bought all three seasons of Veronica Mars on DVD. I'm watching them for the first time, and I'm now on the second season, but it's a lot worse than the first.


----------



## turbomatt

Hells Kitchen US. Probably the most terribly edited thing on television, still fun though.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Larry King live


----------



## Snickersnack

Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## Dagon

Mad Men on Blu-ray is very good. Only watched the first episode and had no idea what it was about but it is very entertaining.


----------



## turbomatt

Generation Kill. Really, really good. The Godfather is such a badass.


----------



## Chrysalii

South Park


----------



## Ally

Two And A Half Men


----------



## UltraShy

Mythbusters 

(the episode where they tested dog myths, finding that you can teach an old dog new tricks and that raw meat is the most effective way to distract a trained guard dog, and that it's virtually impossible to throw a blood hound off your scent trail regardless what you do.)


----------



## TorLin

family guy


----------



## Slim Shady

Planet Mechanics on NatGeo: 

re-run of the episode where colonel Di*k (that's his name but it got changed to wee-wee when I first posted the whole word here :lol ) and friend build a car that runs on wood-gas derived from wood chips. It was cool. I'm thinking of trying it out some day. (With a small scale experiment first of course)


----------



## SomethingSomething

Burn Notice


----------



## nubly

married with children :banana


----------



## Noca

Without a Trace


----------



## Slim Shady

Larry King Live -- the Debate on UFOs (and government secrecy)


----------



## Ally

Hope & Faith


----------



## glennz20

Snickersnack said:


> Buffy the Vampire Slayer


Me too! I'm moving onto Angel now.


----------



## citizen_erased

Top Gear


----------



## Hoppipolla

Mystery E.R.


----------



## Ally

Family Guy


----------



## bezoomny

The Twilight Zone


----------



## Teehee

Flashpoint


----------



## LostinReverie

Pepper Ann


----------



## Ally

Friends


----------



## Aloysius

Late Night With Conan O'Brien


----------



## Ally

Home Improvement


----------



## Slim Shady

Prison Break


----------



## Noca

Jay Leno


----------



## kimmie372

Scrubs


----------



## nubly

george lopez show. awesome


----------



## Aloysius

Corner Gas


----------



## Neptunus

Robin Hood (the series) on BBC America.


----------



## Slim Shady

Tour de France, Live, for 3 hours!


----------



## citizen_erased

Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## Drella

Watched a sex doll documentary with mom. Riveting.


----------



## RedTulip

Shear Genius


----------



## Ally

Hope & Faith


----------



## batman can

Punk'd


----------



## Noca

Disorderly Conduct: On Patrol


----------



## refined_rascal

Mock the week (on bbci player). I spat juice all over my keyboard listening to Frankie Boyle.


----------



## Aero

Kathy Griffin:My life on the D-list....love that show


----------



## Ally

Friends


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

South Park


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

I recently watched the first three seasons of "It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia". I enjoyed it.


----------



## Ally

Hope & Faith


----------



## bezoomny

The 10 Most Deadly Sharks

I love shark week.


----------



## X33

^ So what is the deadliest shark of all. I used to watch Discovery & National geographic a lot a few years ago. 

The last show I watched was probably Survivorman. This was over a year ago when I lived with my parents.


----------



## Aloysius

Mythbusters


----------



## Babygirly

Cheaters


----------



## refined_rascal

francesco's mediterranean voyage


----------



## Bad Religion

Ace of Cakes


----------



## Snickersnack

Spaced


----------



## bezoomny

AdrianG said:


> ^ So what is the deadliest shark of all. I used to watch Discovery & National geographic a lot a few years ago.
> 
> The last show I watched was probably Survivorman. This was over a year ago when I lived with my parents.


Bull sharks. They can live in fresh water, too. You're never safe!


----------



## Chrysalii

Eureka, currently watching Scifi's little marathon until the premiere of season 3 tonight.


----------



## Ally

Friends


----------



## Slim Shady

American Choppers


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Becker :boogie


----------



## Iron Butterfly

Scrubs


----------



## Polar

Ally said:


> Friends


 :ditto


----------



## holtby43

Skins


----------



## refined_rascal

Mock the week (bbci player)


----------



## Ally

The Simple Life Goes To Camp <3


----------



## Shauna The Dead

America's Got Talent


----------



## Bumble Bee

Dirty Jobs


----------



## Ally

Friends


----------



## Snickersnack

Little Britain-as an American, I didn't see what all the fuss was about (coming from a fan of Python, Blackadder, the Office, Red Dwarf, Extras, Spaced, etc, who was partially raised via PBS reruns of Fawlty Towers, Keeping Up Appearances, and Are You Being Served?). I didn't really find the sketches any funnier than a typical Mad TV episode. Sorry, British people.


----------



## Vincenzo

You were right not to find it funny, it's a terrible show.


----------



## refined_rascal

Snickersnack said:


> Little Britain-as an American, I didn't see what all the fuss was about (coming from a fan of Python, Blackadder, the Office, Red Dwarf, Extras, Spaced, etc, who was partially raised via PBS reruns of Fawlty Towers, Keeping Up Appearances, and Are You Being Served?). I didn't really find the sketches any funnier than a typical Mad TV episode. Sorry, British people.


Don't be sorry. Little Britain is overrated. personally I cannot stand the programme. And David Walliams gets on my ****ing nerves.

Go look on youtube for programmes like: 'I'm Alan Partridge', Saxondale, The mighty boosh, Mock the week (this is awesome) and QI. I think you may just like those.


----------



## Snickersnack

refined_rascal said:


> Don't be sorry. Little Britain is overrated. personally I cannot stand the programme. And David Walliams gets on my @#%$ nerves.


Yeah, he was by far the more annoying of the two. The Scottish bed and breakfast skits, in particular, were godawful. All of the sketches were so repetitive and catchphrase-laden-like SNL at its worst. The endless "campy poof" jokes aren't really that amazing either. Glad I'm not the only one.



refined_rascal said:


> Go look on youtube for programmes like: 'I'm Alan Partridge', Saxondale, The mighty boosh, Mock the week (this is awesome) and QI. I think you may just like those.


Ah yes-I've heard about all of those. I'll have to check 'em out.


----------



## njodis

eTalk

Horrible Canadian "entertainment news" show.


----------



## Ally

Home Improvement


----------



## Bad Religion

The Baby Borrowers


----------



## Ally

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Slim Shady

Man vs Wild


----------



## Ally

The Simple Life Goes To Camp


----------



## Slim Shady

Anderson Cooper 360


----------



## Snickersnack

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## holtby43

Summer Heights High



Ally said:


> The Simple Life Goes To Camp


I watched that the other week. Never again!


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Summer Olympics


----------



## Slim Shady

Live broadcast from the summer Olympics


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Becker :boogie


----------



## Slim Shady

Re-run of The Wonder Years


----------



## sunmoonstars76

I love Wonder Years!


----------



## Ally

Hope & Faith.


----------



## CoconutHolder

South Park and it was FUNNY AS HELL.


----------



## Cured

The O'Reilly Factor... MSNBC had Olympics. I need my morning news fix.


----------



## Slim Shady

Olympic games live


----------



## refined_rascal

Slim Shady said:


> Re-run of The Wonder Years


That was a great show. :yes

Francesco's Mediterranean Voyage


----------



## Dazzer1

The Sopranos. Best TV show ever made Imo.


----------



## Dazzer1

Snickersnack said:


> Little Britain-as an American, I didn't see what all the fuss was about (coming from a fan of Python, Blackadder, the Office, Red Dwarf, Extras, Spaced, etc, who was partially raised via PBS reruns of Fawlty Towers, Keeping Up Appearances, and Are You Being Served?). I didn't really find the sketches any funnier than a typical Mad TV episode. Sorry, British people.


Nothing to be sorry for Snickersnack, I also think little Britain is massively overrated. It annoys me that it is paraded in America as the best that modern British comedy has to offer.

Other top-class, modern-day British comedy you should check out: Peep show, Brasseye, Green wing, Nathan Barley.


----------



## dullard

The Mighty Boosh


----------



## Ally

Family Guy


----------



## Slim Shady

Olympic games. live!


----------



## TorLin

comedy central "the roast of bob saget"


----------



## dullard

The Wire


----------



## Ally

Are You Smarter Than A Canadian 5th Grader?


----------



## Fireflylight

The Hills


----------



## Ally

Friends.


----------



## Neptunus

South Park


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Intervention, on A&E


----------



## Ally

Boy Meets World


----------



## Slim Shady

Anthony bourdain - No reservations


----------



## nubly

big bang theory. its actually quite good


----------



## Chrysalii

Eureka - "I Do Over"
:um


----------



## Peace99

Trailer Park Boys!


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Bad Girls!


----------



## Slim Shady

American Choppers


----------



## Ally

Family Guy


----------



## TorLin

"Star Wars Legacy" on HIStory channel


----------



## Ally

Hope & Faith


----------



## Slim Shady

Man vs Wild


----------



## TorLin

robot chicken


----------



## RedTulip

Shear Genius


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Call 911 -- (that's the name of the show, don't be callin 911 for no reason now, they don't like that, lol)


----------



## Snickersnack

Flight of the Concords-brilliance squared.

A clip of Jemaine and Bret's debut on NZ television:

[youtube:2z1oeld0]



[/youtube:2z1oeld0]


----------



## Slim Shady

Seinfeld re-run


----------



## kriminator

Anyone watch dexter?

It is pretty eerie seeing how some of what he says could be direct quotes from people from this site


----------



## Slim Shady

Kyle XY re-run


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Becker, last night


----------



## Noca

Without a Trace


----------



## SAgirl

Big Bang Theory - Monday's at 8pm. I watched it for the first time today it was funny!

About the Show
Leonard and Sheldon are brilliant theoretical physicists, the kind of guys who understand the nuts and bolts of how the universe is put together. 


But none of that genius helps them deal with people--especially women. When a free-spirited beauty, Penny, moves in next door, sensitive Leonard realizes that she could represent his best chance to live in the real world. 

Even Leonard's pragmatic roommate, Sheldon, whose idea of meaningful social interaction is gathering "friends" on MySpace and playing Klingon Boggle until 1:00 a.m., can see that Penny might just change both of their lives. 


This comedy was created by Chuck Lorre ("Two and a Half Men," "Dharma & Greg") & Bill Prady ("Gilmore Girls," "Dharma & Greg"). 


Cast: 
Jim Parsons as Sheldon
Kaley Cuoco as Penny
Johnny Galecki as Leonard
Simon Helberg as Howard Wolowitz
Kunal Nayyar as Rajesh Koothrappali


----------



## Mc Borg

Prison Break


----------



## Ally

Will And Grace.


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Different Strokes


----------



## TorLin

charmed
*turned the tv off*


----------



## Slim Shady

CSI


----------



## IHaveGoodCards

I watched 15 minutes of a season 1 episode of The X Files last night before I fell asleep. It was one about some weird creature who was killing cows. I'll watch the rest tonight. I'm Netflixing the whole X Files series.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

America's Got Talent


----------



## Aloysius

Corner Gas


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Becker is on now :boogie


----------



## UltraShy

Corner Gas


----------



## Ally

Boy Meets World


----------



## Mc Borg

Mythbusters!


----------



## delphiki

Monk.


----------



## Noca

Judge Judy


----------



## Slim Shady

DNC Live. Obama's acceptance speech was amazing!!


----------



## Ally

Much Music.


----------



## Polar

Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## Kanashi

Project runwaylicious


----------



## delphiki

Star Trek Enterprise. :b


----------



## Snickersnack

The Office (BBC)


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Roseanne


----------



## Ally

Family Guy.


----------



## RedTulip

Kanashi said:


> Project runwaylicious


 :lol :lol That's funny. I just watched a rerun of the show. Bring on the licious. :lol


----------



## Slim Shady

The Wonder Years (re-run obviously)


----------



## sunmoonstars76

MADTv


----------



## ANCIENT

i don't know, i haven't seen tv in a long time.

but starting september 18th, i'm going to start watching it's always sunny in philadelphia. i love that show!


----------



## Snickersnack

Lost


----------



## delphiki

Bones!


----------



## coeur_brise

a british sitcom called vicar of dibley on public television. I got quite a laugh from it


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Prison Break


----------



## sunmoonstars76

family guy


----------



## dullard

I'm currently watching Fuse and it looks like it will be an hour with Cuff the Duke and Greg Keelor from Blue Rodeo.


----------



## Slim Shady

RNC Live!


----------



## delphiki

Arrested Development.


----------



## Aloysius

Late Night With Conan O'Brien


----------



## turbomatt

Nevermind The Buzzcocks.


----------



## Chrysalii

Star Trek: Voyager


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I don't remember. I was flipping the few channels I have (no complaints there, I dislike most tv) but nothing was on. Probably CSI: something or other.


----------



## delphiki

SG-1.


----------



## Slim Shady

The campaign trail on CNN


----------



## Mc Borg

InuYasha


----------



## bezoomny

A couple of episodes of Metalocalypse.

_We are here to make coffee metal. We will make everything metal. Blacker than the blackest black... times infinity._


----------



## delphiki

Bones!


----------



## refined_rascal

A piano recital performed by Lang Lang (and no, it's not the name of a panda, though that would have made for good entertainment) for the BBC proms.


----------



## mo1987

prison break season 4 premier


----------



## Drella

Peep Show


----------



## Mc Borg

Prison Break!


----------



## Slim Shady

Friends


----------



## n1kkuh

Mad men on AMC, **** the rest


----------



## Bad Religion

9/11 documentary on the History Channel.


----------



## Polar

Prison Break


----------



## Noca

Leno


----------



## Slim Shady

Dirty Jobs on Discovery channel


----------



## Bad Religion

Local news


----------



## Slim Shady

The wonder years


----------



## Bad Religion

Nanny 911


----------



## Ally

Two and a Half Men


----------



## holtby43

Lost


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Prison Break, nearly the entire 2nd season today.


----------



## Slim Shady

Prison Break - S2 E1


----------



## delphiki

House.


----------



## Slim Shady

Extreme engineering on Nat. Geo.


----------



## Ally

Family Guy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

SYTYCD Canada


----------



## bezoomny

Heroes

This show is actually pretty okay. How did I miss this for two years?


----------



## Noca

Without a Trace


----------



## Slim Shady

Seinfeld


----------



## sunmoonstars76

News, ugh boring!


----------



## glennz20

Buffy. Again.
30 Rock tonight!!


----------



## delphiki

Sex and the City...my roommate was watching it.


----------



## Snickersnack

Battlestar Galactica. I missed the first few 4th season episodes so am now desperately trying to catch up.


----------



## Noca

CSI:NY


----------



## pita

I watched America's Next Top Model. It was horrible, even for me. That Tyra Banks is just getting too weird.


----------



## Slim Shady

Flight of the Conchords.

Rhyme-nocerous and Hip-hop-potamus and insane!! I love the show.

[youtube:97dzage2]boafDfigiAo[/youtube:97dzage2]


----------



## Black_Widow

X Files - Season 6 as recently picked it up on dvd.


----------



## Aloysius

Trailer Park Boys


----------



## Ally

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Drella

Oz


----------



## delphiki

BOOOOOOONES!


----------



## Slim Shady

The Simpsons


----------



## Chrysalii

Eureka "Here Come the Suns"


----------



## Noca

Without a Trace


----------



## Ally

Friends


----------



## njodis

E! True Hollywood Story about Ellen Degeneres.

Yes, I'm a true winner.


----------



## Noca

ctv news


----------



## dullard

Kenny vs. Spenny


----------



## bezoomny

Heavy: The Story of Metal


----------



## Snickersnack

Invader Zim


----------



## Drella

The Sopranos.


----------



## luminary_pustule

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Some show on gender reassignment on Discovery Health


----------



## Slim Shady

Prison Break - season 2


----------



## nubly

family guy star was parody :banana they are showing it again tonight :banana :banana


----------



## delphiki

nubly said:


> family guy star was parody :banana they are showing it again tonight :banana :banana


 What channel?

Last one I watched was The Colbert Report.


----------



## nubly

fox was yesterday but today...i dont know the station but its channel 7 in vegas


----------



## CopadoMexicano

House


----------



## Ally

the new 90210 <3


----------



## Chrysalii

Eureka - "From Fear to Eternity" (Episode 3.08)
The mid-season finale.


----------



## Bad Religion

Mystery Diagnosis


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Prison Break

I predict that Michael is going to die at the end of this season. Then hopefully they won't try to squeeze any more water from a rock. End it with season 4 I say.


----------



## meghanaddie

A few episodes of Hurl on demand.


----------



## dullard

East Coast Sessions

I love watching shows like this.


----------



## holtby43

Lost



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I predict that Michael is going to die at the end of this season. Then hopefully they won't try to squeeze any more water from a rock. End it with season 4 I say.


Yeah I think it does. I remember reading something about stuff. :con


----------



## meghanaddie

Attack of the Show. yay  ( yeah i'm a G4 fan)


----------



## Half_A_Person

CSI: NY


----------



## Slim Shady

Flight of the Conchords


----------



## RedTulip

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Prison Break
> 
> I predict that Michael is going to die at the end of this season. Then hopefully they won't try to squeeze any more water from a rock. End it with season 4 I say.


I agree, end the show but don't have Michael die!

By the way, the last show I watched was Project Runway


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Bad Religion said:


> Mystery Diagnosis


I love that show!


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Vanished Twins


----------



## holtby43

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## delphiki

Bones.


----------



## Drella

The season premiere of Californication. It was kinda ****ty.


----------



## meghanaddie

Ninja Warrior


----------



## bezoomny

The Oblongs

Jesus Christ I hate this stupid f*cking show.


----------



## Slim Shady

Prison Break


----------



## Drella

The season premiere of Dexter. It was disappointing, just like the show as a whole is to me. I really hoped to see a Ted Bundy/Patrick Bateman finally make his way to the small screen when I first heard about it. I would be truly enthused by this program if Dexter killed little old ladies, college co-eds, and men he thinks looked at him funny, instead of following some code. I would watch the hell out of that. I find it very unrealistic that a serial killer would actually follow an arbitrary list of Do's and Do Not's.


----------



## Ally

Home Improvement


----------



## Noca

Cops


----------



## meghanaddie

Samantha Who (on demand)


----------



## Babygirly

The Office


----------



## Bad Religion

VP Debate


----------



## Ally

Friends


----------



## luminary_pustule

Gossip Girl


----------



## njodis

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## X33

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> House


 :ditto


----------



## dullard

I was bored and flipping channels and came across a biography about Townes Van Zandt. It was pretty good.


----------



## Tasha

Shot at love with Tila Tequila, horrible show but somehow couldn't turn it off either.


----------



## Snickersnack

Supernatural


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere

angels vs red sox baseball game. if that even counts as a "tv show".


----------



## Ally

Two and a Half Men


----------



## dullard

Crossing the Bridge: The Sound of Istanbul

Alexander Hacke (from :nw Einstürzende Neubauten) travelled around Istanbul with a portable recording studio trying to get a feel for the music scene in Turkey. Good stuff.


----------



## Mnster

Family Guy


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

dullard said:


> Crossing the Bridge: The Sound of Istanbul
> 
> Alexander Hacke (from :nw Einstürzende Neubauten) travelled around Istanbul with a portable recording studio trying to get a feel for the music scene in Turkey. Good stuff.


Turkish music is some of my favorite. I have seen that album of the same name "Crossing the Bridge: The Sound of Istanbul." It's really good. I didn't realize it was on a TV show, though. Pretty cool.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

Weather Channel


----------



## Half_A_Person

The Tyra Banks Show


----------



## Ally

Hope & Faith


----------



## hypestyle

I see VH-1 is advertising for "The Pickup Artist" season 2, with a bunch of guys who don't have girlfriends and have problems approaching women.. and some guy is their guide to getting them to socialize better with women..


----------



## VCL XI

Drella said:


> The season premiere of Dexter. It was disappointing, just like the show as a whole is to me. I really hoped to see a Ted Bundy/Patrick Bateman finally make his way to the small screen when I first heard about it. I would be truly enthused by this program if Dexter killed little old ladies, college co-eds, and men he thinks looked at him funny, instead of following some code. I would watch the hell out of that. I find it very unrealistic that a serial killer would actually follow an arbitrary list of Do's and Do Not's.


Agreeden.

...Watched the _Life On Mars_ premiere tonight, yet another US "remake" of a British show. Never saw the original series, but this was appointment-viewing only for Michael Imperioli and Harvey Keitel as early 70's NYC cops. Pretty underwhelming pilot with a poorly-cast lead, cliches piled on thick, obvious soundtrack, awful color-filtering, and cheesiness over grit. Just made me want to watch _Cops and Robbers_ or something. Might give it another shot next week anyway. TV-14 Keitel and Imperioli just feels wrong though. Those two minus the occasional c-sucker or motherf-er is like a rose without scent.


----------



## Ignivomous

The last TV show I watched for entertainment was probably the last episode of The Wire some months back.


----------



## dreamer222

The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air...oh wait, but that was just for the song. :lol


----------



## Noca

Without a Trace


----------



## Ally

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Mc Borg

Scare Tactics


----------



## Ally

Hope & Faith


----------



## Bad Religion

Dr. 90210


----------



## sunmoonstars76

The Golden Girls


----------



## seanybhoy

The M.O.B.O Awards


----------



## Ally

Family Guy


----------



## Teehee

So You Think You Can Dance Canada
Survivor: Gabon

I love both these shows. :banana


----------



## Ally

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## delphiki

The Sarah Silverman Program.


----------



## Bad Religion

Fitzy1506 said:


> The Sarah Silverman Program.


----------



## zolagerminal

Season 2 of "The Wire". Great performances, dialogue, and journalistic details that make the whole thing very convincing. It's what Emile Zola might have produced if he were involved in television.


----------



## Bad Religion

South Park


----------



## imt

Family Guy


----------



## sheppard2005

Law and Order SVU


----------



## Half_A_Person

Ufc 89


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Two and a Half Men


----------



## zolagerminal

Half_A_Person said:


> Ufc 89


What did you think of Bisping's performance?


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Becker :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75

A Fall 1993 episode of Married With Children

Bud builds a doorway to an alternate universa and meets his cool alter ego. Everybody thinks he's nuts :lol/


----------



## Mc Borg

Ghost Hunters


----------



## thatdoggirl

Pushing Daisies!


----------



## Keith

The Colber Repor


----------



## Mc Borg

Courage the Cowardly Dog


----------



## IllusionalFate

Season 2 of Six Feet Under


----------



## Ally

Home Improvement


----------



## bezoomny

South Park.

That was such a good episode, omigod.


----------



## Mc Borg

Ghost Hunters


----------



## bezoomny

The Andy Griffith Show


----------



## Ally

Hope & Faith


----------



## Mc Borg

Prison Break

Tonight's episode was intense!


----------



## Sabreth

Chuck ~


----------



## eagleheart

ooh Colbert Report and Seinfeld, two of my favourites!

anyway
Lilo and Stitch: The Series

(shut up  :hide)


----------



## Half_A_Person

Prison Break

I can't wait for next week!


----------



## Mc Borg

eagleheart said:


> anyway
> Lilo and Stitch: The Series
> 
> (shut up  :hide)


haha...I can mimic Stitch's voice perfectly. lol

Last show I watched was Inuyasha.


----------



## Medicine Wheel

The news??? im boring


----------



## Noca

Without a Trace


----------



## RedTulip

The Soup


----------



## Just Joe 123

I don't find anything interesting on TV lately. I actually like watching some of the older comedy shows on Nick at Night sometimes. The last comedy show I really got into that I liked I recall is That 70's Show. Most of the comedy shows on nowadays though, I don't find too funny, but I guess that's my favorite genre of television.


----------



## Trillian

I just got the first disc of season 3 "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia" from Netflix. Oh My God! I laughed so hard that my eyes watered.


----------



## ANCIENT

*Freedom*


----------



## Noca

Cops


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere

some show called "wicked attraction" on the investigation discovery channel.

it's basically a documentary style show and this one was about husband and wife serial killers, gerald and charlene gallego, who took the lives of ten people before being apprehended.

i like the investigation discovery channel.


----------



## Hoppipolla

Craig Ferfuson


----------



## RedTulip

inthecave said:


> some show called "wicked attraction" on the investigation discovery channel.
> 
> it's basically a documentary style show and this one was about husband and wife serial killers, gerald and charlene gallego, who took the lives of ten people before being apprehended.
> 
> i like the investigation discovery channel.


Darn, I wish I had that channel


----------



## Black_Widow

Watched a few episodes of the Royle Family this week as have most of them on vhs. There are other comedy programmes I prefer, but still find this one pretty funny to watch every now and then.


----------



## Noca

Leno


----------



## dullard

I just caught the last half of an episode of The Gallery on CBC Bold. This episode was a film noir-style musical, it was quite excellent.


----------



## RedTulip

Forensic Files


----------



## RedTulip

Law & Order Criminal Intent


----------



## Halcyon Daze

QI christmas special


----------



## IllusionalFate

Six Feet Under - Season 3


----------



## Noca

Criminal Minds


----------



## Noca

Amw


----------



## pita

I watched 24 episodes of Degrassi: TNG. I cried when JT died.


----------



## Uncle Charlie

Supernatural, great show which I would recommend to everyone


----------



## Noca

Dexter


----------



## dullard

I just finished watching an old episode of Take 30. Adrienne Clarkson was interviewing Arthur Miller and Inge Mörath.


----------



## lindsey

game show in my head.


----------



## Pat78

America´s funniest home videos


----------



## eagleheart

Corner Gas

"KAREN SLEPT WITH HANK" lol.


----------



## jtb3485

The Office


----------



## Vincenzo II

Just rewatched both series of _Skins_ out of sheer boredom because a new series is coming out soon. The show is terrible and the fact that I spent so much time watching it makes it clear that I am a joke of a human being.


----------



## Cypress

Home Improvement


----------



## dullard

I just watched Joel Plaskett play on East Coast Sessions. Thrush Hermit has some good stuff but I haven't really given a listen to The Joel Plaskett Emergency or his solo albums. I might have to look into that.


----------



## eagleheart

oh yeah, I like a couple of his songs. I'm from Nova Scotia and maybe that's why his song "Nowhere With You" was so popular here.

Man, when will I ever get around to seeing "The Office"!! My sister and her girlfriend told me about it (the American version anyway), and plus I love Steve Carell, so I've been meaning to watch it forever, but don't get around to it. >_<


----------



## Noca

CSI: Vegas


----------



## Ally

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## nightrain

The King of Queens


----------



## seanybhoy

The Big Bang Theory .

I know im secretly a closet nerd lol nah seriously though guilty pleasure i guess.


----------



## hopelesslyshy

American Idol.


----------



## Black_Widow

Lexx the movie series, and am currently re-watching series 2.


----------



## Ally

According To Jim


----------



## mongorians

The Daily Show


----------



## Thomasjs81

Friday Night with Jonathan Ross :boogie


----------



## Ally

Zoey Busiek


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Ally

The O.C


----------



## IllusionalFate

Entourage - Season 1


----------



## Sabreth

The Office.


----------



## nubly

seanybhoy said:


> The Big Bang Theory .
> 
> I know im secretly a closet nerd lol nah seriously though guilty pleasure i guess.


good show. its coming on tonight


----------



## Ally

Hope & Faith


----------



## seanybhoy

nubly said:


> good show. its coming on tonight


Haha yeah we dont get it til thursday unfortunately chief.


----------



## Ally

Home Improvement


----------



## Bredwh

Heroes!


----------



## Hoppipolla

Arrested Development


----------



## seanybhoy

Skins


----------



## Noca

Without a Trace


----------



## shyvr6

The Tonight Show


----------



## bezoomny

_Look Around You!

_One of my favorite shows ever.


----------



## Halcyon Daze

Torchwood


----------



## CopadoMexicano

American Idol


----------



## Ally

Hope & Faith


----------



## Metal_Heart

Supernatural <3


----------



## Melinda

Solitary


----------



## Bredwh

Fringe


----------



## Drella

OZ. I have been re-watching OZ on dvd and it has consumed my life.


----------



## Metal_Heart

Dexter


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

I have gotten into "The Beast" with Patrick Swayze on A&E. Its the only thing worth a damn on that channel. When they started the REALITY crap, that did it. They used to have great shows on there. Thank God for Turner Classics!


----------



## kitterbug

Heroes


----------



## CopadoMexicano

American Idol


----------



## Black_Widow

Recently started re-watching some Red Dwarf episodes. I never get bored with those!


----------



## whiterabbit

Due to severe boredom, Boys and Girls Alone. A reality tv programme in which a group of kids aged 8-11 are left together without adult supervision for two weeks, like some kind of Lord of the Flies experiment. It was pretty horrific.


----------



## TorLin

Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles
Season 1 episode 6 Dungeons & Dragons ( downloaded )


----------



## Bredwh

Chuck


----------



## Bad Religion

17 Kids and Counting. So weird.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

American Idol


----------



## christ~in~me

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> American Idol


ditto


----------



## Neptunus

:ditto


----------



## Tasha

Dog the Bounty Hunter


----------



## Roberto

I'm about to go watch some Robot Chicken and some Drinky crow


----------



## IllusionalFate

Entourage - Season 3


----------



## Bredwh

Cash Cab


----------



## CopadoMexicano

American Idol


----------



## christ~in~me

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> American Idol


ditto...is it just me or am i seeing a pattern here?
i really want danny to win!


----------



## RyanAdams

24


----------



## CopadoMexicano

House M.D.


----------



## Sunshine009

Trying to watch Survivor with my family.


----------



## Neptunus

Survivor.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Garbage


----------



## fauxhawk

Freakin Lost.


----------



## golden

christ~in~me said:


> ditto...is it just me or am i seeing a pattern here?
> i really want danny to win!


I want Danny to win too!

Last show I watched was Hell's Kitchen...before that it was Survivor...and still before that it was Nip/Tuck


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Dr. Phil


----------



## MaidMarian

Rabbit Fall, a Canadian cop/supernatural series. I just discovered it yesterday.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Oprah


----------



## laura024

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Ecushygirl

Grey's anatomy i love the show i also like private practice


----------



## CopadoMexicano

George Lopez


----------



## Bredwh

Dollhouse


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Cops


----------



## laura024

Super Nanny


----------



## Meee

Flight Of The Conchords.


----------



## refined_rascal

I've just watched an episode of 'only fools and horses' on youtube. It cheered me up no end.


----------



## seanybhoy

Top Gear bah it wuz a repeat  frickin t.v license no wonder i dont buy your monkey ***


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Simpsons


----------



## naomi

*Oh, Homey*

Me too! Before that it was Numb3rs. Dylan Bruno yum yum.

BTW: My favorite Simpson scene ever is the one that parodied the Flintones opening. Homer leaves work and is driving home singing the Flinstones theme song to himself only with different words. How that scene plays out is cracks me up everytime for some reason. Just one of those little things...

Sing this to the Flintstones theme and see if you don't find it the least bit funny:

Simpson Homer Simpson
He's the greatest guy in history
from the town of Springfield
He's about to hit a chestnut tree


----------



## CopadoMexicano

American Idol


----------



## VCL XI

_Get a Life_

"Your cockfights suck, you b******!"


----------



## seanybhoy

Skins


----------



## RedTulip

Make Me A Supermodel, before that I watched Top Chef


----------



## quietgal

Ncis


----------



## jfk1116

-The office-


----------



## ncislover

the last show i watched is always ncis.:yes


----------



## Toad Licker

Trauma: Life in the E.R.


----------



## rumjungle

True Blood...


----------



## MaidMarian

Crossing Jordan


----------



## jfk1116

Breaking Bad


----------



## Under Pressure

Entourage...best show on television.


----------



## Chrysalii

Star Trek: the Next Generation
Monday night TNG on SciFi, right when I get home


----------



## Jerzy007

One Tree Hill..I frckn love it except for 4 characters who get two thumbs down, the rest of the show is a guilty pleasure..hehe.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Oz


----------



## slyfox

Green Acres


----------



## MaidMarian

Corner Gas


----------



## seanybhoy

Shameless


----------



## Pam

GOOD TIMES (from the 1970s)


----------



## Bad Religion

True Life


----------



## Mehitabel

Supernatural!
**** I'm obsessed.


----------



## mooncake

The Wire.

Highly recommended!


----------



## Hellosunshine

I Love Lucy! Classic and timeless and it's freaking halarious! I love Ethel!


----------



## nubly

Hellosunshine said:


> I Love Lucy! Classic and timeless and it's freaking halarious! I love Ethel!


my favorite scene is when they meet fernando lamas. two hispanics with a heavy accent trying to understand each other :lol

ricky: she just wanted me to be yelos of you
fernando: yelos?
ricky: si celoso
fernando: oh yelos!

yelos= jealous


----------



## davidburke

Battlestar Galatica


----------



## seanybhoy

The Secret Millionaire.

Awwww how touching.


----------



## VCL XI

_PitchMen_

I think this one just shot to the top of my elite weekly appointment viewing list. Billy F'n Mays delivers the goods.

"WHY AM I HITTING MY HAND WITH THIS HAMMER?! WHY AM I HITTING MY HAND WITH THIS HAMMER?!"


----------



## MaidMarian

Mantracker


----------



## Braxietel

Primeval, series 3, episode 1... It's alright if you're not expecting much to begin with


----------



## Mellah

Reno 911! I love that show


----------



## TorLin

Ace of Cakes


----------



## Braxietel

Peep Show (Yay it's back on!)


----------



## MaidMarian

Prison Break


----------



## bbarn

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## RedTulip

Fringe


----------



## anonymid

Seinfeld, "The Dinner Party"--one of my favorite episodes.


----------



## Chrysalii

Seinfeld


----------



## nubly

jail. its funny how people start to cry :lol


----------



## imt

Family Guy


----------



## demoneyeskyo

Family Guy


----------



## MaidMarian

Life After People


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Buffy The Vampire Slayer


----------



## David1976

mythbusters


----------



## Thresher V

How The World Works


----------



## pita

Arrested Development.


----------



## TorLin

Dinotopia Miniseries on Sci Fi


----------



## estse

King of Queens, which sounds kinda gay. The show was very macho, though, oh.


----------



## RedTulip

The World's Dumbest


----------



## ECS Dave

The last TV show I watched, though it wasn't on TV that I watched it, LOL,
was MythBusters... I thought it was very entertaining, and even informative too...

Be Well!
ECS Dave


----------



## imt

The Boondocks


----------



## MaidMarian

The Secret Lives of Birds, with David Attenborough


----------



## RedTulip

Castle


----------



## Sabreth

House Season Finale

Zomgoose. It was probably the best episode of any show I've ever seen.


----------



## RedTulip

Fringe


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Ncis.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

HBO's Carnivale


----------



## LoneLioness

Lost season finale


----------



## Violette

Neighbours, an Aussie soap. Anyone watch Kath and Kim? The Aussie version is much funnier, l heard America killed it.


----------



## SAgirl

The last show I watched is always As The World Turns.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

Violette said:


> Neighbours, an Aussie soap. Anyone watch Kath and Kim? The Aussie version is much funnier, l heard America killed it.


Do they still send that...or is it old repeats?

What about Skippy the Bush Kangaroo?

EDIT: I meant the newer version: The New Adventures of Skippy (it was short-lived but I liked it...)


----------



## fern

Big Bang Theory. I'm in love with Raj.


----------



## southward

Canadian Brotha said:


> HBO's Carnivale


I loved that show. It's a shame it ended with such a cliffhanger.

I just finished watching the office, season 4 on dvd.


----------



## dawntoearth

ECS Dave said:


> The last TV show I watched, though it wasn't on TV that I watched it, LOL,
> was MythBusters... I thought it was very entertaining, and even informative too...
> 
> Be Well!
> ECS Dave


I hardly ever watch tv on an actual tv.

Swingtown.


----------



## damfino

These days, most of the TV I watch on TV is baseball. Otherwise, it's the internet or DVDs.

Online, it's usually the Daily Show/Colbert Report

and on DVD, the last show I watched was Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## Chrysalii

The Invisible Man - "Diseased"
hooray for my season 1 DVD set. If only the would release season 2, so I could have the whole series on professional DVD's (I made my own set a few years ago).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Damages


----------



## ilikebooks

Muppets Tonight, the episode where Beaker goes on a Star Trek cruise and meets George Takei. Brilliant.


----------



## RedStarCharlie

Eggheads lol


----------



## Maiketh

WWE Judgement Day 09

Family Guy


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## MaidMarian

Antiques Roadshow


----------



## Annie K

The Colbert Report


----------



## slyfox

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern


----------



## letitrock

Chrysalii said:


> _The Invisible Man_ on the DVD's that I made/torrented.
> Since there has been so many shows called that, here's it's wikipedia article (to clear stuff up) (if you care) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Invisi ... _series%29 .


Ohhhhhh-I loved that show-but I stopped watching it sometime before the series ended-But that was such a ****ing good show-I wish they'd show reruns


----------



## Maiketh

In Plain Sight

Tru Calling


----------



## Braxietel

The Bill


----------



## TorLin

Deadliest Warrior on spikeTV


----------



## Maiketh

Reaper

Ring of Honor Wrestling


----------



## whiterabbit

Louis Theroux: Behind Bars


----------



## Meli24R

Arrested Development


----------



## citizen_erased

Torchwood


----------



## Ceilidh

Waterloo Road.


----------



## RedTulip

Make Me A Supermodel


----------



## estse

Ace of Cakes


----------



## Maiketh

Deadliest Catch

Mythbusters

So You Think You Can Dance

Make Me a Supermodel


----------



## anonymid

_Roseanne_


----------



## joejoe

Flight of the Conchords season one episodes. omf, the david bowie episode had me dying.

The office


----------



## joejoe

whiterabbit said:


> Louis Theroux: Behind Bars


just watched it on youtube... good stuff. I loved his other work, the stranger the better, but I think the female bodybuilding episode was the best


----------



## Alone42Long

Incredible Hulk: episode Prometheus part 2
I like this one since he gets stuck in change. In all the other epis. it's just Bill Bixby or Lou Ferrigno even through transformation but there's a third middle guy in this that reminds me of the guy who was really supposed to be under the mask of Darth Vader in the Star Wars movies. A kind of bodybuilder guy.like a health & fitness mag person. And the fact he's with this blind girl & can talk but barely think clearly in his half state is interesting. One of my more fav.of this series.


----------



## slyfox

South Park - I haven't been watching much tv lately


----------



## MaidMarian

Jerry Springer ops


----------



## IcoRules

In the Womb: Extreme Animals


----------



## Mooncalf

Reaper on YouTube.


----------



## namastecadet

Ellen


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Las Vegas


----------



## RoninDistance

24, the season finale


----------



## bezoomny

Glee


----------



## Annie K

The Golden Girls


----------



## fern

pbs I love this channel


----------



## yellowpaper

Lost season finale


----------



## slyfox

Sealab 2021


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

_American Dad_ lastnight


----------



## CircularThinking

Colbert Report


----------



## slyfox

Deadliest Catch


----------



## Maiketh

Harpers Island


----------



## MaidMarian

At the End of My Leash


----------



## Sois Jeune

The Tudors (season 2)


----------



## dullard

Q

Currently watching: Beautiful Noise


----------



## Annie K

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern


----------



## Maiketh

Reaper

Deadliest Catch


----------



## QuietSoul

-House

-Bones


----------



## millenniumman75

Dog the Bounty Hunter :yay


----------



## fern

I haven't watched anything good in a while, but I will definitely be watching the Spelling Bee tonight. Yes, I enjoy watching nerdy kids spell words that I didn't even know existed.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Cerrada

Robot Chicken


----------



## hopelesslyshy

So You Think You Can Dance.


----------



## imt

College Hill


----------



## whiterabbit

The Street

Why do people rave about this? It's absolute rubbish.


----------



## citizen_erased

Fringe


----------



## nightrain

South Park


----------



## Hellosunshine

Sabrina the Teenage Witch lol.


----------



## delphiki

Breaking Bad...amazing show.


----------



## Maiketh

WWE Friday Night Smackdown

Ring of Honor Wrestling

Being Human

Harpers Island

Pushing Daisies


----------



## Aurora

Two and Half Men

A Current Affair

Rove


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Saving Grace


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with Children


----------



## Shannon

Tonight Show w/Conan O'Brien


----------



## bezoomny

Legend of the Seeker - _Destiny - _Richard tries to hunt down the guy that killed his dad. Rahl and his soldiers break the magical border with cannons. Richard gets back the Book of Counted Shadows, then destroys it. Zedd gets hurt by the magic border thing and gets better.

Twilight Zone - _To Serve Man - _It's a ****ing cookbook!


----------



## AussiePea

NCIS

Best show.


----------



## eyeguess

Just finished the first-disc of season one of Dexter and waiting for the second-disc to come in the mail. What an awesome show! I wonder who the Ice Truck Killer is?


----------



## AloneAsUsual

Star Trek The Next Generation; and part of Star Trek OS before I left the house a while ago.


----------



## RoninDistance

Burn Notice. Season premiere tonight, guys!!! :boogie


----------



## J_111

Blood, Sweat and Takeaways.


----------



## TorLin

Food Network Challenge : Shrek Musical Challenge


----------



## Unknownn

Lost <3


----------



## MaidMarian

Rescue Me


----------



## RoninDistance

Mental. Kind of like House, if he was a shrink.


----------



## TorLin

Family Guy


----------



## AussiePea

The happy always positive news.


----------



## darkangel

After turning on my huge tv after several months, I was disappointed to find that everything was still a rerun! But the last show I officially watched was "Unwrapped". A show on the Food Network that showed me how chocolate bars are made and their history.


----------



## Toad Licker

3rd Rock From the Sun


----------



## MaidMarian

M*a*s*h


----------



## TorLin

Pitchman


----------



## monkeymagic86

Home and Away, a silly Aussie tv soap.


----------



## TorLin

Eargon


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek Voyager


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## LostPancake

the last of the sarah connor chronicles episodes. it took me a while to catch up, because they were kind of boring. the music would put me to sleep. and the actors all played the same character - cool and reserved. the robot girl was good though.


----------



## sc47

Golden Girls


----------



## JS86

Frasier.


----------



## Meli24R

Harper's Island


----------



## Chrysalii

Trailer Park Boys


----------



## epril

16 and pregnant.


----------



## bheslop

How i met your mother....hilarious!


----------



## joggle

King of the Hill.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek Next Generation


----------



## RoninDistance

The Steve Harvey Show


----------



## JS86

Daria.


----------



## Tez

World Poker Tour


----------



## J_111

Big Brother (Nothing else to watch :stu)


----------



## RedTulip

The Fashion Show


----------



## ashgray2

Heroes Season 3 is the TV show that I watch.
I can't wait to see the season 4. Anybody here has the continuation of the last 2 episodes of season 3.
I've heard that it was included in season 4.

_____________________
Software Savings, Electronic Internet Code


----------



## Metallic

House Hunters! They were looking for an apartment in Budapest. I had no idea it was so pretty there!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Regenesis


----------



## Toad Licker

Engineering an Empire: The Series

"Da Vinci's World"


----------



## ShyViolet

I just watched The Bachelorette. I have no life.


----------



## jenkydora

Oprah, on the science behind attraction between humans.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## SAgirl

Man vs. Wild on youtube. It's awesome!


----------



## VCL XI

Season one of _Head Case_.

Underrated show. Can't lose with Alexandra Wentworth.


----------



## Neptunus

Deadliest Catch


----------



## miminka

_Tim & Eric - Awesome Show! Great Job!_ On the Comedy Network.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tyler's Ultimate


----------



## RoninDistance

Metallic said:


> House Hunters! They were looking for an apartment in Budapest. I had no idea it was so pretty there!


That sounds cool, I don't get HGTV, so will probably check it out online. Hungary truly is a country of unexpected beauty. :yes


----------



## Jurexic5

That 70s Show at work in the breakroom...

Waiting on new seasons of:

The Office
How I Met Your Mother
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia

and I also need to catch up on Scrubs


These are the four best sitcoms that I know of on TV right now. :clap


----------



## miminka

A really poor stand-up act on The Comedy Network. Throw in some jokes about 'boobies' and it's supposed to be funny? No. No, I'm sorry.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*a*s*h


----------



## Infexxion

I was really into Prison Break ever since it started, but then the series finale aired and I really haven't found a new TV show.


----------



## MaidMarian

The Twilight Zone - the old one from the early 1960s


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## pokeherpro

I can count on three fingers the TV shows I've watched religiously in the last 5 years. Prison Break, Entourage and Lost. The most recent show I've watched is Entourage Season 4 Episode 4.


----------



## John Paul

Lie to me - Very interesting show, I haven't missed an episode since it started.


----------



## miminka

_I'm a Celebrity! Get me outta Here!_ I thought it was a joke at first.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek Voyager


----------



## Some Russian Guy

SAgirl said:


> Man vs. Wild on youtube. It's awesome!


that's quite entertaining, i like it, thanks


----------



## Braxietel

Star Wars: The Clone Wars..


----------



## kitterbug

The Golden Girls. And that is no lie. lol.


----------



## eagleheart

kitterbug said:


> The Golden Girls. And that is no lie. lol.


^^ probably my favourite show ever.

I was watching "Big Love" on my computer.


----------



## whiterabbit

_Tottenham Ayatollah_

Documentary about a radical Muslim cleric living on benefits in London while trying to bring holy war to Britain.

I vaguely remember watching this ages ago but I couldn't remember much of it. My favourite bit was him going to Office World to get his "Islam: Future of Britain" pamphlets photocopied because of the great discounts they do, and if you can find anywhere that does it cheaper they'll give you twice your money back!

I also liked the bit where he went fishing with some rival Islamist leaders and had a bit of trouble picking up the fish they caught. One of them said to him "How do you expect to bring jihad if you can't even hold a fish?" Ha! Actually, I felt a bit sorry for him there.


----------



## MaidMarian

The Planet's Funniest Animals


----------



## shygirl14

last thing I watched is the Wimbeldon finals earlier today, as far as a show I watched Bones yesterday.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Nova: Parallel Worlds, Parallel Lives, about the Eels' lead singer Mark Oliver Everett's father who was a quantum physicist.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Holly Short

Merlin.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Freaks and Geeks. I'm upset that there's only one season.


----------



## anonymid

Cake Boss


----------



## Dipper

Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Toad Licker

Becker


----------



## sweetpeazz

Nurse Jackie. Edie Falco is amazing in it.


----------



## Meli24R

True Blood, just started s1 last week and now I'm hooked.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

VCL XI said:


> _Get a Life_
> 
> "Your cockfights suck, you b******!"


you like it, oh ok.


----------



## dullard

I think the last television show I watched was a documentary on Michel Brault.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## namastecadet

Meli24R said:


> True Blood, just started s1 last week and now I'm hooked.


i've been trying to get those DVD's, i really want to start watching that show.
maybe i can watch it online somewhere.

last show i watched - an episode of death note on hulu.


----------



## CoreyCarpenter

I watched season 1 of true blood last week. I have a serious love/hate relationship with that show. 

I also watched season one of The Life and Times of Tim.


----------



## Freedom2010

Drawn Together


----------



## pita

All I ever watch now are reruns of Arrested Development and Law and Order: SVU. So probably it was either of those.


----------



## Meli24R

Arrested Development



namastecadet said:


> i've been trying to get those DVD's, i really want to start watching that show.
> maybe i can watch it online somewhere.


I downloaded a few episodes from megaupload and rapidshare. There are also some links to streaming episodes at sidereel.com, but the quality isn't great.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern


----------



## Silence

The Colbert Report. I watch it every night. I love political satire.


----------



## kikachuck

I'm working on season 1 of Dexter


----------



## Black_Widow

Recently started watching Citizen Smith on dvd. A British comedy sitcom that ran from the late 70's to early 80's starring Robert Lindsay. So far, am liking it!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine


----------



## miminka

_Corner Gas_.


----------



## stewbert

Silence said:


> The Colbert Report. I watch it every night. I love political satire.


Same here. Hence my username lol.


----------



## Hellosunshine

The Golden Girls lol.


----------



## Kaine

Squidbillies


----------



## miminka

_Jacob Two-Two_. I used to watch that ALL THE TIME. The title sequence is so awesome.


----------



## delphiki

Michael and Michael Have Issues


----------



## Libertine

I'm hooked on Breaking Bad at the moment


----------



## rumjungle

Just watched a bit of Law and Order: Criminal Intent tonight but I'm watching True Blood season 2 at the moment. Like others have said...it is a love/hate relationship. You don't even need the books to realise how bad Anna Paquin is at acting. I've noticed that her scenes have been directed and edited badly almost intentionally. If you watch her face in some scenes you can actually tell when she is waiting to read out her next line...she kinda reminds me of a guest on SNL trying to do a bad stereotypical parody of a southerner. 

Otherwise the show's entertaining. I don't watch as much tv anymore.


----------



## Just Lurking

rumjungle said:


> I've noticed that her scenes have been directed and edited badly almost intentionally.


So it's a case of sabotage, not bad acting. Is that what you're saying?~

Oh and the last show I watched. Hm, oh it was an X-Files episode from their 9th season (got the DVD set recently).


----------



## rumjungle

Just Lurking said:


> So it's a case of sabotage, not bad acting. Is that what you're saying?~
> 
> Oh and the last show I watched. Hm, oh it was an X-Files episode from their 9th season (got the DVD set recently).


Combination of both! :b


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Just finished rewatching Deep Space Nine. I'm going to give Babylon 5 a try soon, heard lots of good things about it.


----------



## bezoomny

Carl Sagan's Cosmos

Carl Sagan's voice is hilarious. Yoomans.


----------



## Traci

Heros. I just started watching it on netflix and it's pretty awesome! I should of gotten into it earlier.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Lost.

I just started watching it a few weeks ago. I am up to episode 11 in season 1. I have no idea why I didn't watch this earlier.


----------



## sweetpeazz

Big Brother and Days of Our Lives


----------



## Isabel

So You Think You Can Dance


----------



## thecraftyveteran

im watching the real world cancun right now, man aiya is such a ***** lol


----------



## Hank Scorpio

namastecadet said:


> i've been trying to get those DVD's, i really want to start watching that show.
> maybe i can watch it online somewhere.


They started sending me the DVDs about a week ago. I just finished episode 10. It's really good so far.
I have HBO now so I'm recording season 2 and waiting to watch it.


----------



## Toad Licker

How the Earth Was Made


----------



## delphiki

Nurse Jackie


----------



## TaniaN

Family Guy, my fiance has them recorded on the DVR so he'll sit down and watch like 5 back to back. I've OD'd on them but shh don't tell him that lol


----------



## Toad Licker

The Next Food Network Star


----------



## nubly

the big bang theory. they really need to do an episode with them at a comicon


----------



## TaniaN

nubly said:


> the big bang theory. they really need to do an episode with them at a comicon


I LOVE that show! It's the only thing that makes Mondays bearable lol


----------



## stewbert

Reno 911


----------



## steelmyhead

Curb your Enthusiasm. I can't believe I waited so long to watch this. 6 seasons should keep me entertained for a week or two.


----------



## anonymid

Charlie Rose


----------



## caflme

House - it was the first time I ever watched it ... it was kinda funny, kinda sad... really cynical... and heartwarming in an odd way.


----------



## anonymid

steelmyhead said:


> Curb your Enthusiasm. I can't believe I waited so long to watch this. 6 seasons should keep me entertained for a week or two.


I'm kind of envious that you'll be getting to watch all the episodes for the first time! I love the show, but I've seen all the episodes a zillion times by now. I hope the sixth season doesn't prove to be the last.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i think it was american dad


----------



## steelmyhead

anonymid said:


> I'm kind of envious that you'll be getting to watch all the episodes for the first time! I love the show, but I've seen all the episodes a zillion times by now. I hope the sixth season doesn't prove to be the last.


That one interaction with the guy who stole his shoes at the bowling alley was hilarious. Wikipedia says there is a new season coming in september. I hope it's true.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

futurama


----------



## miminka

_Anna & Kristina's Grocery Bags_


----------



## redtogo72

Last few shows: Big Brother, True Blood, Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Hank Scorpio

I'm caught up on True Blood now. Turns out that Maryann is the minotaur thing. My theory was that she was Circe from the Odyssey. Crazy sex parties and pigs.

The Big Bang Theory is the best sit-com in a long time!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The Andy Griffith Show...

because I live in the 60s.


----------



## Infexxion

Last full series I was into was Prison Break, its a shame they cancelled it.

Now I occasionally watch WWE and X-Play.


----------



## RoninDistance

Burn Notice. Still my favorite series.


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Meli24R

True Blood :shock crazy episode, can't wait until next week!


----------



## Bullheaded

^ AHAHA!!! Agreed! I love True Blood. I just got into it this season and I don't know why I haven't downloaded the first season so I can catch up on a whole bunch of missing, implied info.


----------



## sansd

I finished off the last season of The Shield.


----------



## Fairydust

CSI Crime Scene Investigation


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Doctor Who


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## TorLin

SCI "mantracker"


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Vs. Food


----------



## fern

"Bollywood Hero" on IFC


----------



## jenkydora

movie- 'Little Miss Sunshine' bit corny but I like it. I so hate reality tv, though.


----------



## TorLin

MTV's Randy Jackson's America's Best Dance Crew !
season 4


----------



## miminka

Last night I watched this documentary about Charles Manson and the Family. It was pretty interesting, except I found the whole story a little one-sided. 

As I was going up to bed I just caught the beginning of another documentary about the Columbine massacre. So I watched that for another hour. The acting was egregious to the point where it was laughable though...


----------



## monkeymagic86

Farmer Wants A Wife.


----------



## monkeymagic86

jenkydora said:


> movie- 'Little Miss Sunshine' bit corny but I like it. I so hate reality tv, though.


I LOVE reality tv.
I find it better then scripted tv.


----------



## anonymid

Cash Cab


----------



## Fairydust

CSI: New York


----------



## nightrain

Wonderfalls! Why do all the good shows get canceled?


----------



## Thomas Paine

Bones - I love the chemistry of the characters.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

nightrain said:


> Wonderfalls! Why do all the good shows get canceled?


That was a lovely show! I didn't watch it when it was on, it was gone so fast, but I saw it on dvd and it was amazing!


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcom in the Middle


----------



## N3XT2NON3

TorLin said:


> MTV's Randy Jackson's America's Best Dance Crew !
> season 4


My favorite show!

Last show I seen, Pardon The Interruption on ESPN


----------



## whiterabbit

_The Trouble With Girls_


----------



## TorLin

DIS TV Movie "Wendy Wu: Homecoming Warrior"


----------



## miminka

_Law & Order: Special Victims Unit_. I love L&O and that's the only one I'll watch.

The one I watched last night was oddly like the Michael Jackson case. The guy even kind of looked like him...


----------



## AussiePea

A repeat of NCIS, though I had not seen it.


----------



## KyleThomas

A documentary about the crystal meth problem in Fresno, CA.

I've decided - I don't think I'll be moving to Fresno.

Ever.


----------



## nightrain

EagerMinnow84 said:


> That was a lovely show! I didn't watch it when it was on, it was gone so fast, but I saw it on dvd and it was amazing!


I just got the dvds after hearing so many good things about it. I only have two episode left to watch  I'm loving every second of it.


----------



## MaidMarian

Wheel of Fortune :blush


----------



## whiterabbit

_The Autistic Me_


----------



## stina

Supernatural <3


----------



## Metallic

I'm watching a House rerun right now~


----------



## nightrain

Man v. Food :teeth I need to go eat something now...


----------



## miminka

_Law & Order SVU_. I'm on an L&O kick right now. They're always playing it on Citytv at 7:00, but I only like SVU.


----------



## LostPancake

i watched a couple of episodes of arrested development online. but it's so funny that i hate to watch it alone. it should be watched with a friend at least. and probably alcohol and chips. 

i guess i'll just wait until i get a big tv, and some friends, and then buy the dvds. 

this could take a while.


----------



## Toad Licker

Pre-season football (cardinals vs. steelers)


----------



## N3XT2NON3

Yankees VS Mariners


----------



## Fairydust

Law and Order: Special Victims Unit


----------



## utopian_grrl

outside of ridiculous reality tv shows...

this week's Nurse Jackie.


----------



## heyJude

What Not to Wear. 

I have no life and pretty much stay home on Friday nights so I never miss an episode!


----------



## UltraShy

Lock And Load

On the History Channel. Tonight's episode was about the evolution of handguns.


----------



## DuncanThaw

_Ricky Gervais Meets...Larry David_

 Two really funny guys, just talking together.  It put me in a good mood, and I got to see some of the best _Curb Your Enthusiasm _clips (and even a bit of _Extras_) again, so even better!


----------



## milkyx

True Blood

But Grrrr at all of the commercials lol


----------



## Toad Licker

M*a*s*h


----------



## Lorena

True Blood =]


----------



## Fairydust

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation


----------



## Toad Licker

Good Eats


----------



## Genelle

True Blood!


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Meteorite Men


----------



## tree1609

Top Chef


----------



## rumjungle

Caught up on True Blood S2 Eps 7-9. I actually didn't mind them even though the Maryann storyline has been dragging on with all the orgy parties and fruit displays, so I'm glad it is finally going somewhere. Anna Paquin's acting seems a bit bearable now too...she actually _could_ be Sookie.


----------



## sansd

9 episodes of Dexter last night


----------



## Thomas Paine

An episode of Jerry Springer about pimps and prostitutes.

Hey, it was on when I turned it on. :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Curb Your Enthusiasm - This show makes my laugh like few others, I love Larry's logic


----------



## nightrain

Pushing Daisies


----------



## bigmac

KyleThomas said:


> A documentary about the crystal meth problem in Fresno, CA.
> 
> I've decided - I don't think I'll be moving to Fresno.
> 
> Ever.


That was Louis Theroux, right? It was a good one!

Last show I watched was last night, it was the the tail end of "The 50 Greatest Magic Tricks".


----------



## shychick1

scrubs!!!!! I am an addict, and I'm in love with JD:teeth


----------



## pita

SVU, as usual.


----------



## anonymid

Family Guy, the episode where they move to Texas.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

anonymid said:


> Family Guy, the episode where they move to Texas.


yeah, saw it too...last show i watched was i love money


----------



## utopian_grrl

Who Wants to be A Millionaire. 
Knew all the answers to the questions up to 250K. Easily deduced the 500K answer and was clueless on the million dollar question. Who knew LBJ liked Fresca?


----------



## imt

Family Guy


----------



## utopian_grrl

True Blood.
Looks like Evan Rachel Wood is FINALLY going to make an appearance next week. Cant wait!


----------



## Thomas Paine

Psych


----------



## VCL XI

_Hung_

I'm only watching this regularly because of Jane Adams's character, in case you were wondering. "I swear on my mother's lack of love..."


----------



## Firecracker73

True Blood, its not too bad! it's hard to find good TV series now days. I can not stand the reality shows!! I use to love Deadwood but it was cancelled and that really sucked.


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason football Jets vs. Ravens


----------



## strawberryjulius

_Zoku Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei _


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Thomas Paine

I finally watched the first two episodes of the first season of True Blood tonight, since all the cool kids seemed to be doing it.

Not bad. Curious to watch the rest.


----------



## TorLin

man vs wild 

next mythbusters


----------



## MaidMarian

Monk


----------



## nightrain

Hell's Kitchen


----------



## whiterabbit

_Charlie Brooker's Screenwipe_

Oh I love him.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## AHolivier

E! News


----------



## nightrain

The Office


----------



## TimeisAllAround

Thomas Paine said:


> I finally watched the first two episodes of the first season of True Blood tonight, since all the cool kids seemed to be doing it.
> 
> Not bad. Curious to watch the rest.


I've been watching True Blood and enjoying it as well. I don't know why it took me so long to watch it. I was a fan of Alan Ball's other show Six Feet Under.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*a*s*h


----------



## outcast69

The Mighty Boosh!!!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Project Runway - All Star Challenge.  

Oh Daniel Vosovic... you are so adorably cute...


----------



## Thomas Paine

TimeisAllAround said:


> I've been watching True Blood and enjoying it as well. I don't know why it took me so long to watch it. I was a fan of Alan Ball's other show Six Feet Under.


True Blood is packed with a lot of interesting, overlapping metaphors. I'm at S1 E9 I think.


----------



## scooby

Everybody hates Chris


----------



## Happ2beme

Big Brother.


----------



## nightrain

Neverwhere


----------



## Thomas Paine

nightrain said:


> Neverwhere


That is one of my favorite books.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cooking For Real (with Sunny Anderson)


----------



## SteC

the office

you americans are really inventive in your comedy, so thanks!


----------



## Stanley

True Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## nightrain

Chef!


----------



## TorLin

"Colony" on Discovery Channel


----------



## Toad Licker

Will Work For Food


----------



## miminka

_Law & Order SVU_. Again.


----------



## mooncake

The Wire. 

I've been watching a couple of episodes back-to-back for the past few days and I still can't get enough of it. It's just so good. Everyone who hasn't seen it already should go and watch it now. Go!


----------



## Thomas Paine

I got myself caught up on True Blood last night. I'm liking it. Not sure about the random comedy interspersed with drama/horror though, but maybe it's required or else it would be _too_ intense.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rendezvous with Saturn's Moon


----------



## nightrain

Home Movies <3


----------



## pyramidsong

The IT Crowd. Only just discovered it- it's awesome! Anyone who likes Black Books should check it out.


----------



## nightrain

Pushing Daisies :mushy


----------



## nightrain

I just watched the pilot for _Glee_. It was pretty good. I think I'll keep watching it once it's on tv.

You can watch it here...
http://www.hulu.com/glee


----------



## Green Eyes

Supernatural


----------



## Toad Licker

Man vs. Food


----------



## rcapo89

The 1st season of the Universe on DVD(I'm such a space freak).


----------



## Pocketfox

I've been watching the original _Twilight Zone_ series. It's surprisingly well-produced for a TV series of that era. Wasn't it unusual to use film for television back then?


----------



## epril

Brian's Song


----------



## nightrain

Pushing Daisies


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## layitontheline

Canada's Worst Driver


----------



## nightrain

Hell's Kitchen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edtmrk

Big Brother! It was awful!


----------



## Toad Licker

Good Eats


----------



## fade2black

The Vampire Diaries premiere episode. Loved it! I'm also a fan of the books.


----------



## lonely_girl

Dexter. Really liking it. Wish I'd known about it sooner.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Twilight Zone, episode entitled "People Are Alike All Over."


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL season opener Steelers vs. Titans


----------



## citizen_erased

Supernatural - Season 5, Ep 1


----------



## Chrysalii

Eureka - "Have an Ice Day"
just finished...Eureka is the only TV show that I take time to watch. 
Season finale next week


----------



## Thomas Paine

True Blood


----------



## Pocketfox

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Twilight Zone, episode entitled "People Are Alike All Over."


Ooh, I just watched that this last week. What did you think of it?

It's my first time seeing the series, I like it a lot. "A Passage for Trumpet" and "The Silence" are my favourites so far.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Pocketfox said:


> Ooh, I just watched that this last week. What did you think of it?
> 
> It's my first time seeing the series, I like it a lot. "A Passage for Trumpet" and "The Silence" are my favourites so far.


I liked that episode! That was the first time I saw that one.


----------



## steelmyhead

Finally finished all six seasons of curb your enthusiasm  Ready for the new season!


----------



## Pocketfox

Curb Your Enthusiasm is a lot of fun. "Do you think we really needed Alaska and Hawaii? They gotta ruin everything. They ruined the continental United States. Ruined it! We have a beautiful Pacific coast, Atlantic coast, that's the continental United States. You don't need more states. We're not the British Empire. Are they trying to turn us into the British Empire? _And what is Puerto Rico, anyway?_"

I've been watching The Twilight Zone. Up to Season 3 now. Really enjoying it, for the most part.


----------



## Pocketfox

The Twilight Zone — "To Serve Man". I already knew the entire plot thanks to its Simpsons parody, but it was still an incredibly fun episode. Though one questions why the book was brought down onto Earth in the first place, instead of staying on the ship...


----------



## nightrain

*King of the Hill*

The last episode ever  I will miss you friend.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football Bears vs. Packers


----------



## Pocketfox

I'm watching _MASH_.


----------



## Lumiere

Third season of The Wire.


----------



## Pocketfox

How is it? I have the first season set, but I've never gotten around to watching much. It's clearly a show that demands your full attention, so I've been waiting until I could sit down and focus on it.


----------



## nightrain




----------



## Scrub-Zero

True Blood season 1 and 2.

it's twilight for adults at best.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Law & Order SVU marathon.


----------



## dullard

I haven't watched television in over two months :O


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with Children


----------



## Iced Soul

Trueblood


----------



## UltraShy

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## sanspants08

dullard said:


> I haven't watched television in over two months :O


It's been something like that for me too. There always seems to be something else I'd rather do.

I think I saw half an episode of Family Guy in July.


----------



## Pocketfox

More MASH.

"I honestly believe Henry Blake could be held up through the mail."


----------



## Toad Licker

Throwdown with Bobby Flay


----------



## Genelle

"We can be heroes"


----------



## Lumiere

Pocketfox said:


> How is it? I have the first season set, but I've never gotten around to watching much. It's clearly a show that demands your full attention, so I've been waiting until I could sit down and focus on it.


I think it's the best season of the three. You're right about the show requiring your full attention, but it really pays off in the end. You really get a sense by the third season of the complexity of the city and how everything, on either side of the law, fits and relies on everything else.

I'm hoping to pick up the fourth season pretty soon.

How is _MASH_? It's been years since I've seen it, but someone I know said quite recently they had watched it again and were amazed at how accomplished it was. Brilliant writing, brilliant acting, etc.


----------



## Pocketfox

Lumiere said:


> I think it's the best season of the three. You're right about the show requiring your full attention, but it really pays off in the end. You really get a sense by the third season of the complexity of the city and how everything, on either side of the law, fits and relies on everything else.


That sounds really appealing to me. I love it when shows use that benefit of long-running television, building up atmosphere and detail over time. I haven't been in the mood for really serious drama in a while, or I would've watched it by now.



> How is _MASH_? It's been years since I've seen it, but someone I know said quite recently they had watched it again and were amazed at how accomplished it was. Brilliant writing, brilliant acting, etc.


They were right! On the DVD sets, there's an option to remove the laugh track and watch the show the way it was intended - it totally changes the mood and you do realise that there's a surprising amount of depth and character to it.

It dealt with some pretty heavy and progressive stuff for its time, too. It's a comedy made in 1972 that gives serious attention to homophobia and racism.


----------



## Thomas Paine

^ The Wire was one of my favorite shows. I had HBO when it premiered. I really need to catch up on the seasons I missed.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Strawberry Panic!

...I almost wrote strawberry julius..


----------



## caflme

Grey's Anatomy - last night.


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Chrysalii

Season 3.5 finale of Eureka, which ended about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## nightrain

The Office! I'm so glad it's back on


----------



## meh

WWE Smackdown. That was two long boring hours.


----------



## Emptyheart

Vampire diaries


----------



## Emerald3

It was Derren Brown: How to control the nation last night


----------



## rcapo89

Survivor:Somoa season premiere


----------



## PlayerOffGames

an old episode of Monk


----------



## Toad Licker

Mega Disasters


----------



## Toad Licker

Heroes


----------



## Neptunus

Robin Hood (the series) on BBC America


----------



## Iced Soul

Finally settled down and watched *Heroes*.
It's actually better than I thought it would be. They have a new fan.


----------



## fern

The Big Bang Theory, it's delightfully nerdy


----------



## Thomas Paine

Nova: Ghost in Your Genes

Fascinating. I really want to learn how to hack my own gene switches. That could be all sorts of fun.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ace of Cakes


----------



## bezoomny

Glee.

This show is cliched as Hell, but I love it. There seriously needs to be more musical TV shows. Bring back Cop Rock!


----------



## anonymid

Watched some episodes of The Office (season three) on DVD.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mad Men


----------



## PlayerOffGames

popstars: du und ich ...its a german casting show


----------



## christ~in~me

That 70's show


----------



## nightrain

Glee


----------



## miminka

_Law & Order SVU_. I'm sure you've sensing a pattern by now... *sigh* That's the only thing I have to look forward to in a day...


----------



## heyJude

Project Runway. Gah, I love that show!


----------



## ScarredTissue

one tree hill


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern


----------



## Emerald3

Last episode of Mock the week without frankie boyle


----------



## retropat

Glee, a new favorite of mine.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with Children


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Supernatural season 1 & 2.
I'm watching season 3 right now.


----------



## Iced Soul

Toad Licker said:


> Ace of Cakes


I love that show. Geoff and Duff are such cuties. :mushy


----------



## AussiePea

Soccer, lots and lots of soccer (all they have on tv here ). Oh and lots of Formula 1.

Waiting for NCIS to start here as well.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Robin Hood.


----------



## AliBaba

Dexter: Season 2(1st 3 episodes)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Supernatural season 3 and a few episodes of season 4.


----------



## Hellosunshine

Just finished watching the Amazing Race.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football


----------



## jralva86

mad men just finished up.


----------



## FishingWithLoki

Family guy!


----------



## Toad Licker

M*a*s*h


----------



## njodis

FlashForward

I know they're trying to appeal to Lost fans, but this show kind of... sucks. It's like it's meant for people with ADD, and is way too contrived and boring. Meh.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Chargers vs. Steelers)


----------



## EagerMinnow84

3 episodes of Law & Order: Criminal Intent.


Ohhhh yyeeaahhh... :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lost - I viewing season 4 currently online, I've seen most of it but I started from the beginning of the season again as it's been ages since I last watched the show


----------



## AstronautsGrapes

family guy on hulu.


----------



## citizen_erased

FlashForward - watching it right now.


----------



## Toad Licker

Man vs. Food


----------



## shyvr6

My Secret Girlfriend on Comedy Central. For anyone who wants to know what it's like to live an extraverted life then you should check this show out. Plus, it has a lot of eye candy.


----------



## nightrain

The Office


----------



## KyleThomas

Just watched two episodes of "The Inbetweeners".


----------



## sean88

The First 48.


----------



## Genelle

True Blood


----------



## caflme

Grey's Anatomy - last night.


----------



## heyJude

House Hunters International.


----------



## bookscoffee

Numb3rs


----------



## nightrain

Spongebob Squarepants :b


----------



## Toad Licker

The Next Iron Chef


----------



## Dempsey

I watched King of the Hill last night. First show I've seen in a while (I was at my sisters). I used to like that show. Peggy and a group of schoolkids go to Mexico on a field trip and she accidentally brings a Mexican girl home (she wont admit she can't speak Spanish fluently, and so mistakes the girl for a student).
It was pretty funny.


----------



## epril

Part of the Early Show.


----------



## Witan

A Haunting


----------



## AliBaba

nightrain said:


> Spongebob Squarepants :b


Yep, same here.


----------



## Pocketfox

Rewatching _The X-Files_.


----------



## jacksondoug3

Band of Brothers. More of a mini-series but it's still on tv.


----------



## Toad Licker

Good Eats 10th Anniversary


----------



## Hellosunshine

Gilmore Girls! Great show. Rory and Jess 4 Eva lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius

_samurai champloo_

my friend bugged me to start watching this and i think it's quite good. nice art, funny, but the theme song sucks.


----------



## refined_rascal

X Factor. It had had these two awful Irish imps in red PVC suits prancing around the stage; I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## bookscoffee

Psych


----------



## AliBaba

SandM1827 said:


> Psych


I never miss this show. Really, it's the bees knees!


----------



## Ncrease09

Futurama!


----------



## brokensaint

Entertainment Tonight. I don't know how, I just did, OK?


----------



## bookscoffee

been watching Freaks and Geeks all day


----------



## stewbert

brokensaint said:


> Entertainment Tonight. I don't know how, I just did, OK?


:blank <-- This is me judging you.

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## addictedtochaos

Ncis


----------



## spiderling

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine. It was the "Trials and Tribble-ations" episode.  Awesome.


----------



## SADuser

Just watched John Safran's Race Relations. Only Aussies will know what this is. I have a feeling there'll be a bit of fallout in the coming days. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Meee

Battlestar Galactica. I was late to this... took me 5 years to get into it heh. But damn it's good when you do. I'm gonna miss it when i've finished season 4  I mean wow.. this has probably become my favourite TV series ever. Although i hear the ending is probably going to piss me off. And the bits with Gaius in season 3 dragged a bit.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*a*s*h


----------



## duskyy

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------



## bookscoffee

Flash Forward, I'm really getting into it.


----------



## Barry Egan

UK Border Force.


----------



## Toad Licker

3rd Rock from the Sun


----------



## cabos

Dollhouse.

I'm sad more people don't watch it.


----------



## epril

The Office rerun. I'm getting to like it; I've only seen a few episodes.


----------



## spiderling

cabos said:


> Dollhouse.
> 
> I'm sad more people don't watch it.


I just watched the latest episode today and this is all I want to put in my post.

*hugs Sierra aka Priya*

And while he may be kind of an *** sometimes...

*hugs Topher too*


----------



## Toad Licker

The Next Iron Chef


----------



## TheSilent

A marathon of 'Brooke knows best' on MTV(?!). Entertaining, to say the least.


----------



## cabos

spiderling said:


> I just watched the latest episode today and this is all I want to put in my post.
> 
> *hugs Sierra aka Priya*
> 
> And while he may be kind of an *** sometimes...
> 
> *hugs Topher too*


Oh, yes. The look on his face when Adelle said, "You have no morals".

I'll also throw in a hug for Victor, 'cos he was just too cute the whole episode


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Genelle

Nurse Jackie


----------



## strawberryjulius

a _konjiki no gash bell!! _ova


----------



## refined_rascal

Kraftwerk minimum/maximum - on BBC iplayer.

Probably the longest hour of my life.


----------



## Toad Licker

20/20


----------



## nightrain

Community


----------



## Meli24R

The Office


----------



## bookscoffee

Numb3rs


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Flight of the Conchords


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Might watch some Curb now. I just went out and bought 3 seasons with my tax return and hope to buy more as soon as they come back now. It's been full on ever since the Seinfeld reunion.


----------



## duskyy

I just got caught up on Dexter (watched the last 3 episodes). This season is great so far, it's weird seeing John Lithgow as a psycho killer though.
*
*


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern


----------



## Prakas

White Collar


----------



## bookscoffee

General Hospital - its my addiction, my guilty pleasure, yes I like a soap opera, GH has a very good cast and more explosions then any Michael Bay film, lol


----------



## strawberryjulius

naruto


----------



## Braxietel

Ashes to Ashes, series 2, episode 4


----------



## Meli24R

Dexter


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Meli24R

V -I wasn't sure if I would like this, but it was pretty good..especially for a pilot episode. I'm looking forward to see where the season will go.


----------



## nightrain

Freaks and Geeks


----------



## Larkspur

Gossip Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

V (the series)

Not a bad first episode, I think I'll watch it a little more and see what happens.


----------



## epril

Lost rerun


----------



## moxosis

The big bang theory


----------



## fern

moxosis said:


> The big bang theory


:ditto


----------



## bookscoffee

Bones


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with Children


----------



## justiss282

nightrain said:


> Freaks and Geeks


Used to love Freaks and Geeks. Last show I watched was Heroes, or Big Bang Theory, can't remember which but one of those.


----------



## hopena

Medium, and now I'm off to watch Eastwick.


----------



## hopena

> Used to love Freaks and Geeks.


Me too.  I had the DVD set out of the library, a few years ago. Shame it was cancelled.


----------



## Meee

justiss282 said:


> Used to love Freaks and Geeks. Last show I watched was Heroes, or Big Bang Theory, can't remember which but one of those.


Me too, good TV show (Freaks and Geeks).


----------



## Prakas

Monk


----------



## secretlyshecries

The Simpsons.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

2 hours of Criminal Intent.


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Steelers vs. Broncos)


----------



## duskyy

Watching season 2 of Breaking Bad, I really like this show.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Prakas said:


> Monk


awesome show!



secretlyshecries said:


> The Simpsons.


same here...just watched the episode where homer wipes out his memory


----------



## TheDaffodil

The Big Bang Theory is the last one I actually paid attention to. Full House is the last thing that was on the TV, though...my sister fell asleep with the remote and I was too lazy to get up and change the channel.


----------



## bookscoffee

Numb3rs


----------



## Rixy

Jools Holland.


----------



## nightrain

Twin Peaks!


----------



## hopena

An episode of Being Human... now I'm off to watch V.


----------



## Meli24R

V


----------



## namastecadet

the golden girls XD. the jokes are timeless, just like fresh prince.


----------



## UltraShy

Sons Of Anarchy -- they had a 90 minute extended show this week.


----------



## secretlyshecries

Mercy.


----------



## Meli24R

Breaking Bad
Just started s1, it's pretty good so far


----------



## hopena

namastecadet said:


> the golden girls XD. the jokes are timeless, just like fresh prince.


I love the Golden Girls, too. I'm going to see if I can find them on anywhere now (I fell asleep for a while, and woke up feeling anxious,as usual).

Last TV show: V.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Genelle

Skins


----------



## spiderling

Supernatural.


----------



## bookscoffee

True Hollywood Story: Michael J. Fox


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Bobcats)


----------



## TheDaffodil

The Graham Norton Show.


----------



## rasberrykiwi

House


----------



## Meli24R

The Office


----------



## Vior

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## layitontheline

Top Chef. Man people hate vegetarians. :/


----------



## sherrylee

Judge Joe Brown


----------



## fern

I watched the first part of some miniseries on AMC called "The Prisoner", its really bizarre.


----------



## ryanb

*


----------



## nightrain

King of the Hill


----------



## Thomas Paine

The Prisoner - Thought the ending was pretty good. I think that was the ending? And I learned that part of the bizarreness of it is because it is a remake of a 1960's British show. Which also begs the question; why is it on AMC (_American_ Movie Classics)?


----------



## anonymid

This Old House


----------



## Genelle

Skins


----------



## JFmtl

simpsons, American Dad, Hockey


----------



## TheDaffodil

Robin Hood.


----------



## fern

Thomas Paine said:


> The Prisoner - Thought the ending was pretty good. I think that was the ending? And I learned that part of the bizarreness of it is because it is a remake of a 1960's British show. Which also begs the question; why is it on AMC (_American_ Movie Classics)?


I watched that too, It was so bizarre I'm still not sure what exactly happened. AMC has become like MTV, its name doesn't really mean anything anymore.


----------



## bookscoffee

Numb3rs, its the only TV series I have thats not packed away yet and its a great show.


----------



## anonymid

Austin City Limits (Willie Nelson & Asleep at the Wheel)


----------



## Toad Licker

Some Assembly Required


----------



## Prakas

Monk (its coming to an end, very disheartening, I love the show)


----------



## HTF

watching King of Queens now.


----------



## Meli24R

Dexter


----------



## duskyy

Caught up on Dexter and all I can say is "WTF!" to the end of the most recent one.


----------



## Lumiere

The Wire season 4.


----------



## anonymid

Nova


----------



## Reni

The Simpsons.


----------



## Miss Meggie

The Office
Love that show!


----------



## Fairydust

The Family


----------



## layitontheline

Cake Boss


----------



## Georgina 22

I'm a celebrity get me out of here


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods


----------



## fern

Monk


----------



## Miss Meggie

Metalocalypse


----------



## Meli24R

Farscape


----------



## dreamj

Ghost adventurers :afr 

Half the time it looks fake, but it still spooks me out


----------



## Toad Licker

Wonderfalls


----------



## thewall

The Rachel Maddow Show


----------



## mixolydian

A friend introduced me to a show called "Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job". Anyone seen it? Its even more crazy and bizarre than its name.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

mixolydian said:


> A friend introduced me to a show called "Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job". Anyone seen it? Its even more crazy and bizarre than its name.


Did you see the ones with Dr. Steve Brule?










I watched Community and The Office.

Community is just getting better and better. NBC better not cancel it.


----------



## mixolydian

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Did you see the ones with Dr. Steve Brule?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Community and The Office.
> 
> Community is just getting better and better. NBC better not cancel it.


Yeah, lol. Loved his second stomach idea, its total genius. Eat all the crap you want, then just lift up the velcro flap and empty the bag.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Survivor

I can't believe it, but I'm actually really into it. I want Russell to win.


----------



## Thomas Paine

Nova. Something about solar power.


----------



## Were

Legend of the seeker


----------



## fern

Monk, series finale. It was pretty good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Legend of the Seeker.

It's not a bad show really, but i suggest you read the books instead. The show is very loosely based on them. It's like they took away the best parts of the book and left the crap for you to watch.


----------



## thewall

Lockup


----------



## EagerMinnow84

mixolydian said:


> Yeah, lol. Loved his second stomach idea, its total genius. Eat all the crap you want, then just lift up the velcro flap and empty the bag.


Does your milk taste sour when you take a sip of it? Just check the expiration date, dummy!

Benihana Christimas episode of The Office.


----------



## Thomas Paine

Bones. I think I'm in love with the "Bones" character.


----------



## Shannon

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I ****ing love Community. :b 

Great episode of The Office as well.


----------



## Miss Meggie

"The League"
I watched the first episode by accident because it comes on right after "It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia" and I actually liked it.
Now I watch it every week and I'm pretty into it.


----------



## dreamj

ABC News Now. I am addicted.


----------



## Arisa1536

Where the wild things are :b










i liked KW best, she had a sort of anti social yet very loving personality
does anyone remember the book?????

I love nip tuck too and am watching season six on line
oh i am a GLEE freak too 

and Doll house, that show is goooood:roll

*Shannon,* i love the big bang theory, Sheldon owns
and Two and a half men, that is awesome
Charlie sheen is the best


----------



## Meli24R

Dexter finale, omfg :shock the end was so shocking


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

New Simpsons episode. Why are the Simpsons terrible now?


----------



## TheDaffodil

American Dad.


----------



## HTF

Roseanne


----------



## whiteWhale

The last Its Always Sunny episode of the season. 

I am waiting for the second season of East Bound and Down to start soon hopefully.


----------



## rcapo89

Star Trek: The Next Generation.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dr. G: Medical Examiner


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Deadwood - I'm glad I decided to look this up again, I'm going to finish it this time out for sure, more HBO brilliance


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

Half-season finale of Venture Bros.

It might be the best show on television right now.


----------



## Squid24

A very sunny Christmas


----------



## Annie K

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## duskyy

The Office(US) Season 3


I love instant Netflix.


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

A Cheers rerun. Cliff was on Jeopardy.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football


----------



## Miss Meggie

*CSI:*
Reruns.


----------



## whiteWhale

America's most wanted


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## HTF

Dirty Jobs


----------



## NicoShy

Bad Girls Club


----------



## Miss Meggie

Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Genelle

Dexter


----------



## Meli24R

Glee


----------



## spiderling

I don't generally like cop shows but I'm getting into Da Vinci's Inquest.


----------



## retropat

Whatever, Martha.


----------



## kikyoumiko

I just finished a whole marathon of Glee the other night. I didn't know that show would be so addicting. :x


----------



## Chrysalii

Twilight Zone marathon on SyFy
There's my plan for this first day of 2010.
...oh and I just recently found out Rod Sterling (creator and host) was born in Syracuse. .


----------



## Exileblue

Dexter


----------



## KyleThomas

Doctor Who


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Boston Legal


----------



## MindOverMood

Three's Company


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## TheSilent

Zo vader, zo puberzoon (So father, so son). 

Dutch show. A jury needs to guess which one of the four teenagers on forum is the son/daughter of the father/mother by asking questions and such. It's funny, sometimes.
:hide


----------



## RayOfLight123

Doctor Who


----------



## thewall

I'm embarrassed to admit this but, The Real Housewives of Orange County. Shame on me, lol.


----------



## Kwinnky

Before an old episode of The L Word, I watched the Doctor Who special.


----------



## saramg83

Glee. I got Vol. 1, and finished it Friday. I love that show


----------



## Classified

Mythbusters


----------



## spiderling

Sit Down, Shut Up


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

dirty jobs


----------



## Sabriella

Monk. I got the first two seasons for Christmas.


----------



## lonelygirl88

true bloodddddddd. i miss it when i am not watching it. hbo is the best.


----------



## Stevep27

Recently just got done watching Jericho. WHY did they have to cancel it  , just like Firefly and Terminator SCC


----------



## theJdogg

Battlestar Galactica. Great series! Take the MacCross saga, remove the robotics, add some religion, make it live-action and you got one of the best shows ever.


----------



## Meli24R

Doctor Who, great finale. I'm going to miss Tennant.


----------



## spiderling

American Dad!


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Keith

Hockey


----------



## laura024

House


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Lost! I am trying to catch up for the February 2nd premiere. I never watched it when it was new. Watching it on dvd or online is fantastic. I am almost up to season 5.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Men of a Certain Age

Love Ray Romano!


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## dreamj

Avatar the Last Airbender. Don't know how I started getting hooked on it, but it's refreshingly good. :hide


----------



## Meli24R

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Keith

Jerry Springer...guilty pleasure


----------



## muse87

..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Law & Order UK- I really like the original series so seeing some episodes with a Brit twist was very nice


----------



## Meli24R

Party Down


----------



## lyricalillusions

I've been watching the second season of "Stargate SG-1" on DVD for the past few days


----------



## justiss282

Dexter


----------



## RayOfLight123

Glee


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA basketball (Boston vs. Atlanta)


----------



## fern

The IT Crowd. There was a marathon on IFC yesterday, it's a cute show. The humor reminds me a lot of the Big Bang Theory.


----------



## lyricalillusions

"The View" I'm watching it now lol


----------



## rcapo89

I'm currently watching "Keeping up with the Kardashians". opcorn


----------



## PsyKat

Torchwood


----------



## nubly

cleveland show. pretty funny sitcom.


----------



## Lumiere

Glee, The Wire season 5, and Generation Kill.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

rcapo89 said:


> I'm currently watching "Keeping up with the Kardashians". opcorn


Who are the Kardashians and why should I care? I keep hearing this name but the cardassians I know look like this:


----------



## spiderling

^lolgarak



dreamj said:


> Avatar the Last Airbender. Don't know how I started getting hooked on it, but it's refreshingly good. :hide


Excellent choice. I love this show.

Anyway, I watched an episode of Futurama.

"Why should I believe you? You're Hitler!"


----------



## Piano

NCIS. One of my favorite shows. :yes​


----------



## tutliputli

The 'Bowie' episode of Flight of the Conchords.

1986 David Bowie: I didn't mean something like that. I only meant something like... I don't know, wear makeup or... 
Bret: Yeah, I was wearing makeup. I had lightning bolts on my wanger.


----------



## GnR

tutliputli said:


> The 'Bowie' episode of Flight of the Conchords.
> 
> 1986 David Bowie: I didn't mean something like that. I only meant something like... I don't know, wear makeup or...
> Bret: Yeah, I was wearing makeup. I had lightning bolts on my wanger.


 lol I love flight of the conchords. "this is bowie to bowie, can you hear me out there man".


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## bowlingpins

lyricalillusions said:


> I've been watching the second season of "Stargate SG-1" on DVD for the past few days


my brother loves Stargate heh. Is the show over or are there going to be more seasons?
Last show I watched was mythbusters the one in which Jamie and Adam try to find whether ninjas could truly walk on water. Adam is hilarious in that epi.


----------



## HTF

malcom in the middle.


----------



## Chrysalii

South Park


----------



## Miss Meggie

Men of a Certain Age

My new Monday night obsession...


----------



## lyricalillusions

I watched part of American Idol last night. I hate that show, but there was nothing else on.


----------



## bfree15

Survivors


----------



## fingertips

blackadder goes forth


----------



## citizen_erased

Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## Hank Scorpio

bowlingpins said:


> my brother loves Stargate heh. Is the show over or are there going to be more seasons?


There are ten seasons and two movies of Stargate SG1, five seasons of Stargate Atlantis, Stargate Universe is currently in it's first season, and of course there's the movie that started it all Stargate.


----------



## lyricalillusions

I might have posted this before here, but "Stargate SG-1" I just started on episode 19 of the 2nd season.


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Keith

Monster quest, kind of a goofy show but somewhat entertaining


----------



## Meli24R

Glee


----------



## erasercrumbs

The Addams Family.

Morticia's plant grosses me out. It just looks wrong.


----------



## MindOverMood

Attack of the show

Olivia <3


----------



## Meli24R

Parks and Recreation


----------



## Emptyheart

Well right now im watching everybody hates chris. Lol


----------



## AliBaba

I just watched Bones. It was alright.



MindOverMood said:


> Attack of the show
> 
> Olivia <3


:haha @ 3:30 to 4:00 of this vid. Olivia is comedy gold:


----------



## BroBuddyDudeMan

dollhouse


----------



## citizen_erased

south park


----------



## PsyKat

Star Trek  (original series)


----------



## lyricalillusions

Episode 12 of season 3 of "Stargate SG-1"


----------



## Toad Licker

Nba Basketball (the Suns vs. the Hawks)


----------



## Medicine Wheel

Man vs Wild...


----------



## PsyKat

Farscape

...oh frell!


----------



## lyricalillusions

"Ugly Betty"


----------



## Lumiere

Being Human.


----------



## MindOverMood

Intervention


----------



## Meli24R

24


----------



## bowlingpins

Survivorman, season 3. Sad to see that this is going to be Les Stroud's last season. I think I understand why though, it must be physically and mentally draining to live in hostile conditions w/o any support or supplies for weeks at a time, not to mention dangerous. 
I hope he gets to sleep in more comfortable conditions from now on


----------



## lyricalillusions

"24"


----------



## GojiraMadness

Arrested Development


----------



## RyanAdams

24


----------



## nightrain

Dead like Me! I've started watching it again. It's still amazing


----------



## KyleThomas

Hustle


----------



## erasercrumbs

Mystery Science Theater 3000. The reason TV was invented. I'm something of a fanatic when it comes to MST3K. Well, and other things too, but mostly MST3K.


----------



## Ambivert

dexter and true blood


----------



## ~Jessie~

nightrain said:


> Dead like Me! I've started watching it again. It's still amazing


I love that show, I got both seasons on dvd for Christmas. 
My most recently watched tv show at the moment is Saved By The Bell(got the whole series on dvd for my birthday yesterday, been waiting a very long time for it) Still corny and funny to me.


----------



## Thomas Paine

The Cleveland Show


----------



## nightrain

~Jessie~ said:


> I love that show, I got both seasons on dvd for Christmas.
> My most recently watched tv show at the moment is Saved By The Bell(got the whole series on dvd for my birthday yesterday, been waiting a very long time for it) Still corny and funny to me.


Yay! :clap


----------



## Miss Meggie

*CSI*: Miami


----------



## lyricalillusions

"Stargate SG-1"


----------



## tree1609

the office


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Ambivert

lyricalillusions said:


> "Stargate SG-1"


Love that show! and Adria (morena baccarin) is the hottest chick on the planet :boogie


----------



## nightrain

Tough Love... cuz I'm tough XD


----------



## KyleThomas

Being Human


----------



## HTF

Roseanne


----------



## lyricalillusions

"Stargate SG-1" episode 14, season 4


----------



## whiterabbit

_Newswipe with Charlie Brooker_


----------



## saramg83

Castle


----------



## Darkhadia

QI!

Thou shalt not question Stephen Fry!


----------



## AussiePea

Big Bang Theory!


----------



## Game 7

Does SportsCentre count?
(And screw you, squiggly red underline, it's spelled centre, not center. Stop it!)


----------



## Delicate

Game 7 said:


> Does SportsCentre count?
> (And screw you, squiggly red underline, it's spelled centre, not center. Stop it!)


 Hahaha! oh my God I hate that too, being incorrectly corrected by a computer is the worst.

I'm watching Buffy right now, ah nostalgia.


----------



## Genelle

Dexter


----------



## nightrain

Dead Like Me


----------



## saramg83

Delicate said:


> Hahaha! oh my God I hate that too, being incorrectly corrected by a computer is the worst.
> 
> I'm watching Buffy right now, ah nostalgia.


Buffy is probably still my favorite show. The last show I watched was Vampire Diaries, but in my opinion, it just isn't nearly as good.


----------



## lyricalillusions

"Stargate SG-1" episode 3, season 5


----------



## strawberryjulius

_Elfen Lied_


----------



## spwill

Friday Night Lights


----------



## Meli24R

Conan O'Brian, NBC execs are idiots for giving the tonight show back to Jay


----------



## Hathor

Black Panther.


----------



## Neptunus

Stargate Atlantis


----------



## strawberryjulius

Game 7 said:


> Does SportsCentre count?
> (And screw you, squiggly red underline, *it's spelled centre, not center*. Stop it!)


I think my heart just melted. <3


----------



## low

Star Trek ds9. Old but they are on all the time. It was the one where Worf is lost and Ezri Dax goes looking for him and they get stranded then taken hostage.


----------



## lyricalillusions

"Stargate SG-1" episode 14, season 5


----------



## GrimedMechanic86

"The Misadventures of Flapjack". Hated that show.


----------



## MindOverMood

NBC Dateline


----------



## Neptunus

Stargate Atlantis episode "Tracker"


----------



## Shannon

Chuck


----------



## Ysonesse

_The Ghost Whisperer_: "Free Fall", and the _Caprica_ pilot for the fourth time.


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Men of a Certain Age*


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The cleveland show!

Its actually pretty good. The theme made me chuckle


----------



## saramg83

Dollhouse


----------



## thewall

Unwrapped


----------



## pita

I watched David Rocco make a grape tart. It was mesmerizing.


----------



## lyricalillusions

"Stargate SG-1" season 7, episode 7


----------



## Toad Licker

Roswell


----------



## leonardess

Glee.

If every football game could have been like that one, high school would've been a lot more fun.


----------



## Meli24R

Fringe


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## Keith

Family guy


----------



## saramg83

Vampire Diaries


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Clone Wars


----------



## spwill

Doctor Who- Blink
One of the best tv sci fi episodes i've ever seen. Carey Mulligan is so adorable.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## WineKitty

House.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## MindOverMood

Anyone watch Oprah today? All I can say is how disgusted I felt after watching.


----------



## thewall

MindOverMood said:


> Anyone watch Opeah today? All I can say is how disgusted I felt after watching.


It was extremely disturbing. Child molesters and rapists are subhuman.


----------



## BLK13

Fringe...watching it now (DVR)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Supernatural


----------



## grrungis

heroes


----------



## SilentWitness

MindOverMood said:


> Anyone watch Opeah today? All I can say is how disgusted I felt after watching.





thewall said:


> It was extremely disturbing. Child molesters and rapists are subhuman.


One reason I'm glad not to have t.v anymore.

I watch a few DVD's every week.

I've got Seinfeld (seasons 4, 5 and 6) and that's what I'm currently watching on my t.v.


----------



## saramg83

Life Unexpected


----------



## Hathor

Home and Away


----------



## gg87

Lost.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## lyricalillusions

"Ugly Betty" (still watching)


----------



## MindOverMood

American Idol (only because my sister was watching it:b)


----------



## strawberryjulius

_Mnemosyne: Mnemosyne No Musume-tachi _


----------



## gg87

30 Rock.


----------



## Futures

Celebrity Rehab


----------



## OrganizedChaos




----------



## ashley26

The Office.

I recently got Netflix and was so happy to see they have seasons 1-5 on instant play.

I always wanted to watch this show but because of my work schedule was never able to. I'm loving it right now!


----------



## sara01

lost


----------



## sara01

wait, maybe it was south park, the "pee" episode. HA!


----------



## Game 7

Survivor, the new one.
Not sure if I'll continue to watch.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Outer Limits


----------



## leonardess

just finished the first series of Deadwood - and I am loving it!! Everyone on that show has the same name, and it starts with a C. 

Fistfights, gunfights, gamblers, corruption, ladies of the night - and that's just on my street. the show is also good.


----------



## OrganizedChaos

How I Met Your Mother

Suit up!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The first episode in the ultimate series of Lost. I find this show annoying, nothing ever happens for definite. For example when someone dies they just come back to life? I mean Sayid, Locke? How do they expect to hold my attention with such a shambles of a script and story, I'm done, end rant.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with Children


----------



## Inturmal

ATHF


odd. I had to type this sentence to prevent my caps from being automatically converted to lowercase.


----------



## Meli24R

Supernatural



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> For example when someone dies they just come back to life? I mean Sayid, Locke?


A lot of characters have died and didn't come back to life. Locke didn't come back to life..the smoke monster is taking on his form on the island. But yeah I don't know what the deal is with Sayid..I don't even know if Sayid is still Sayid. 
Lost isn't good as it used to be, but I'm still a fan. It is a trippy show and definitely not for everyone.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

Yes, Dear


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## metallica2147

The Office, my favorite show =)


----------



## Thomas Paine

.


----------



## hopena

Lost, and Big Love.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## GojiraMadness

Flight of the Concords


----------



## Canadian Brotha

True Blood


----------



## Neptunus

20/20.


----------



## thewall

_Real Time with Bill Maher_


----------



## Honeybee1980

Big Love, so addicting! I'm sad because i just finished the last dvd :sigh


----------



## quiet0lady

Just watched the latest episode of The Office online.


----------



## Cyrus

Harry Hills TV Burp .


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Cavaliers vs. Magic)


----------



## gandalfthegrey

curling UK vs USA winter Olympics

'tribe' or as its called in america 'going tribal'


----------



## Neptunus

Legend of the Seeker


----------



## Meli24R

Started watching Battlestar Galactica a couple weeks ago and I'm already on season 4. This show is addicting.


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Spartacus: Blood and Sand.


----------



## Noskat

Lost. A month ago I hadn't seen a single episode; now I've seen every single one.


----------



## Toad Licker

Private Practice


----------



## millenniumman75

Olympics - Women's Figure Skating.
I HAD to see Joannie Rochette, skate, for all of us who recently lost a parent.


----------



## origami potato

Keeping Up Appearances. 

I <3 Netflix instant watch.


----------



## PsyKat

Lost


----------



## Toad Licker

Paula's Best Dishes


----------



## PsyKat

The Tick (live action)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (the Heat vs. the Magic)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## MindOverMood

PsyKat said:


> Lost


This and half of Deadliest Warrior


----------



## Miss Meggie

I don't know.
Whatever my roommate had on earlier.
Though I didn't really _watch_ it...


----------



## Stanley

*Spartacus: Blood and Sand*
7 episodes in 7 hours! This show is badass!!!


----------



## gg87

Lost.


----------



## PsyKat

gg87 said:


> Lost.


same, again  only on season 3!


----------



## AussiePea

Criminal Minds!!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pistons vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion

Frasier


----------



## firedancer

The Office, watching season 2 _again_


----------



## RayOfLight123

Heroes..series 4 is so good


----------



## caflme

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

Celebrity Rehab


----------



## gg87

Bones.


----------



## AliBaba

Sarah Silverman.....:haha :cry


----------



## Thomas Paine

Something about muscle cars. Wasn't paying attention to what show it was.


----------



## bbarn

the amazing race


----------



## Neptunus

The Oscars. Sucked.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sober House


----------



## heyJude

American Idol. I'm obsessed. But tonight's episode was a total snore-fest.


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Half_A_Person

7th Heaven
I hadn't seen an episode in years!


----------



## sash

American Idol...I don't think the contestants on this year are so great...either that or they are really nervous!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

American Idol :um


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hawthorne


----------



## Unlikely hero

white collar


----------



## IllusionalFate

House M.D., Season 1 - "Control"


----------



## Melinda

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Delicate

Run's house... Say WHAAAT?


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Billy the Exterminator*
I can't say I actually _watched_ it. It was on the tv when I feel asleep in my friend's room last night.
I'd never even heard of it.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## redtogo72

A documentary, Is Everything We Know About The Universe Wrong? (BBC Horizon)


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Ace of Cakes*


----------



## BetaBoy90

King of Queens


----------



## sherbert

A local channel: This! Runs specifically MGM movies. Usually obscure, lower budget ones, but sometimes there's a well known classic. 

The movie was called Cherry 2000. It reminded me of a poor man's MadMax: Beyond Thunderdome, with a small injection of Bladerunner. Overall it was pretty entertaining. Definitely worth watching.


----------



## laura024

American Idol


----------



## starblob

The third series of Black Books on dvd of course. I love it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Celebrity Fit Club: Boot Camp


----------



## sash

laura024 said:


> American Idol


:ditto


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College basketball


----------



## Half_A_Person

Prison Wives


----------



## lyricalillusions

"Sanctuary"


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

The Outer Limits


----------



## MindOverMood

UFC Primetime


----------



## melissa75

The Office


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Celebrity Fit Club 7: Boot Camp


----------



## Thomasjs81

The Life & Times of Tim


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek


----------



## CopadoMexicano

24


----------



## intrikate

Kyle XY. I love it.


----------



## caflme

Bones


----------



## MindOverMood

Tmz


----------



## firedancer

The Office


----------



## Chrysalii

Star Trek: The Next Generation.
"The Inner Light"...great episode.


----------



## MindOverMood

Jeopardy.

I wish intervention was on tonight though.


----------



## Pocketfox

Breaking Bad, S3 premiere.


----------



## flyinginside

“How I Met Your Mother”. Although I can’t say I was actually watching it; it just happened to be on.


----------



## fern

The Big Bang Theory, my favorite show at the moment.
The Book Group, which was good but not the funniest british show I've seen.


----------



## Still Waters

American Idol - Yeah,I'm soooo bourgeois!


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with Children


----------



## caflme

The Unit


----------



## Toad Licker

Saturday Night Live (season 1 on dvd, hosted by Anthony Perkins)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

24


----------



## origami potato

I finally finished watching "Keeping Up Appearances."  Then I watched some "30 Days." ^^


----------



## Arisa1536

fern said:


> The Big Bang Theory, my favorite show at the moment.
> .


 :boogie:boogie Same here

Sheldon is the best

"BAZINGA"

oh and that movie Eurotrip was on after american idol lol i only watch the results shows to see how gets booted off


----------



## Cleary

Law & Order SVU


----------



## melissa75

"I Shouldn't Be Alive"


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells

Two and a Half Men


----------



## renegade disaster

archer , which I think is excellent. uk peeps you can watch the channel 5 catchup online:
http://www.youtube.com/show?p=bNrivcMnWdk


----------



## JEmerson

I was watching my Friends DVDs last night.


----------



## gg87

The Office.


----------



## MindOverMood

_Art Mann Presents_


----------



## renegade disaster

The Peter Serafinowicz Show


----------



## AliBaba

iCarly :lol


----------



## sash

melissa75 said:


> "I Shouldn't Be Alive"


^love that show!

Dancing With the Stars


----------



## MindOverMood

Celebrity Apprentice.


----------



## strawberryjulius

_Air Gear_


----------



## dreamj

damages


----------



## RobertWiggins

Breaking Bad


----------



## zomgz

The Prisoner


----------



## Miss Meggie

*It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia*
On DVD though.


----------



## JEmerson

Family Guy last night.


----------



## caflme

Bones


----------



## sash

FlashForward


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## JEmerson

Modern Family. I love this show.


----------



## Arisa1536

i like modern family too 
just watched that movie Zathura cuz its on as a holiday film over easter
not bad


----------



## TRENNER

Law & Order CI---my wife absolutely loves the show.


----------



## JEmerson

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Lasair

"Home and Away"


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Supernatural


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Cavs vs. Celtics)


----------



## RayOfLight123

Doctor Who


----------



## Tweedy

Mad Men :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Emptyheart

Full House


----------



## RobAlister

Zeke & Luther.


----------



## CWe

NCAA Basketball!


----------



## MindOverMood

MindOverMood said:


> Celebrity Apprentice.


This again.


----------



## gandalfthegrey

wonders of the solar system


great program definetly recommend it


----------



## matty

I caught up on How I met your mother. Forgot how good the show is.


----------



## JEmerson

Chuck! God I love this show. Amazing episode tonight.


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## gandalfthegrey

breaking bad 

killer cliffhanger now i really wanna see the next episode -_-


----------



## caflme

The Office


----------



## EarthAmbient

Spongebob Squarepants!


----------



## Arisa1536

Law and order/ SVU 
Very good episode


----------



## sabueed

NCIS, love that show. This season is not up to the standards of the show though.


----------



## Pileo

Robot Chicken. That was last night though. >_>


----------



## MindOverMood

Tuf


----------



## firedancer

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## flyinginside

Malcolm in the Middle – love that show. I wish Hal was my dad.


----------



## pita

Criminal Minds.


----------



## Keith

Futurama


----------



## clapyourhands

Bones


----------



## CrisRose

American Idol :hide


----------



## gandalfthegrey

CrisRose said:


> American Idol :hide


 :afr:afr


----------



## CrisRose

^ lol


----------



## just getting by

Modern Family. It was a repeat but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Dub16

I'm pretty much done with regular telly now, too much nonsense on it.

Live sports and movies will do. I've ordered the entire sopranos box-set though, watched series-1 last week and am hooked. The next 5 series should be landing in the post-box tomorrow. I have plans to give my post-man a gigantic hug if he gets it here in time for the weekend. 
I've never met him before and dont want him gettin the wrong idea so it'll have to be a quick hit-and-run hug


----------



## firedancer

The Office, season 3 finale


----------



## Meli24R

Doctor Who the new series- I was skeptical of Matt Smith playing the Doctor at first (especially since he's so young) but he surprised me. Not as amazing as Tennant of course, but I was impressed. I like the new companion as well.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*a*s*h


----------



## Steve123

family guy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm on a Weeds binge currently


----------



## firedancer

the big bang theory, season 2


----------



## Disastuh

Deadwood. Looking forward to Breaking Bad tonight.


----------



## Pileo

Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Rabitt09

Law & Order SVU.


----------



## firedancer

the office, season 4
the big bang theory, new episode


----------



## CandySays

Reno 911


----------



## MindOverMood

My life as Liz:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods


----------



## Neptunus

V


----------



## FunkMonk

The Simpsons


----------



## strawberryjulius

_Cowboy Bebop_


----------



## Toad Licker

Deep Sea Salvage


----------



## Pocketfox

Toad Licker said:


> M*a*s*h


I've always really enjoyed this show. When you turn the laugh track off -- an option on the DVDs -- the mood totally changes and it becomes this brilliant black comedy, with everyone cracking jokes in totally inappropriate situations. The serious moments stop being intrusive and become the punchline to the episodes.

And it really is impressive the things M*A*S*H managed to air on major network TV in 1972, and the way they addressed them. Homophobia and the prostitution-marriages between the Americans and Koreans especially.


----------



## sara01

Lost


----------



## AussiePea

"The Pacific"


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## cmr

Glenn beck.


----------



## Pocketfox

Ospi said:


> "The Pacific"


How is it? I've been tempted to watch it just because they filmed a portion of it where I live.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Bulls vs. Cavs)


----------



## SADgirl

16 and Pregnant


----------



## Cyrus

The Prisoner. Sir Ian Mckellen was awesome as always.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Supernatural Se05 ep#18


----------



## cmr

Tvu.


----------



## caflme

Bones


----------



## strawberryjulius

I'm watching _Cowboy Bebop _right now.


----------



## Pocketfox

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm watching _Cowboy Bebop _right now.


I remember watching that in the '90s. Turned me on to some good jazz.


----------



## Willem

Community


----------



## FunkMonk

The Simpsons


----------



## flyinginside

SpongeBob SquarePants


----------



## Dub16

The Sopranos, I'm flying through this box-set already. Nearly finished series two and I'm fairly sure that I'm addicted to it now like. Fooking great programme. 
Aye, who needs normal telly when ya have the sopranos on dvd


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Thunder vs. Lakers)


----------



## tokidoki

GLEE!! I love that show! It's so sweet and clever and I love all the characters. It makes me laugh.


----------



## steelmyhead

First episode of Treme. I now know what compells a man to parade down a street at midnight in a chicken costume.


----------



## Meli24R

Breaking Bad


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Wualraus

Rachel Ray


----------



## justiss282

Spartacus!


----------



## Perfectionist

Hockey Night in Canadaaaaaa Stanley Cup Playoffs.

It counts.


----------



## low

Rescue Me. But on the pc since my television is broke atm. Watched all five seasons the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Keith

The office


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Heat vs. Celtics)


----------



## renee08

psych


----------



## renee08

nightrain said:


> Buffy


 :high5


----------



## Chrysalii

Sports Center 2010 NFL schedule special.


----------



## cmr

The O'Reilly Factor


----------



## PsyKat

Re-watched a few episodes of season 3 Dexter last night.


----------



## Erizal

Just watched last night's episode of Lost, and currently in the middle of rewatching every season of Arrested Development (again). D:


----------



## sash

Glee


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Les simpsons


----------



## Ysonesse

_Riverworld_ ...it had Helo and Gaeta (briefly) from _Battlestar Galactica_, and Methos from _Highlander_ was playing Richard Burton the explorer...as a bad guy?!

Yeah, hot mess all around.


----------



## Pocketfox

renee08 said:


> :high5


Gus, don't be this crevice on my arm.

Gus, Gus, don't be a myopic chihuahua.

Gus, don't be exactly half of an eleven pound black forest ham.

Gus, don't be Nick Cage's accent from Con Air.

Gus, don't be principal *and* interest.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Secret Diary Of A Call Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Pocketfox

Cheers.


----------



## MindOverMood

Survivor


----------



## sash

V


----------



## origami potato

I watched the complete first and second season of The Big Bang Theory while visiting my mom this week.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Magic vs. Hornets)


----------



## Erizal

Just watched tonight's episode of Doctor Who.


----------



## fern

Community. The guy who plays Abed is hilarious.


----------



## Willem

30 Rock


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Celtics vs. Heat)


----------



## JEmerson

The Simpsons


----------



## JEmerson

CHUCK 

My favorite show. Everyone should check it out.


----------



## Keith

Hockey: Bruins vs Sabres game 6, Bruins win the series!!!


----------



## ilikebooks

Futurama. It's my latest addiction.


----------



## cmr

Red Eye With Greg Gutfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

3rd Rock from the Sun


----------



## CopadoMexicano

24 :banana


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## citizen_erased

Supernatural


----------



## caflme

George Lopez


----------



## OregonMommy

Desperate Housewives.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Tyra:]


----------



## JEmerson

The Middle. So funny.


----------



## immortal80

Sparatcus Blood and Sand. man, bloody bloody bloody. and a ton of nudity to boot.


----------



## kosherpiggy

South Park.
new episode ! :]]]]


----------



## MindOverMood

Tuf


----------



## Keith

Hockey: Game 7 Capitals vs Canadiens


----------



## shyguydan222

^^^^^

Watched that game too


----------



## kosherpiggy

South Park [:


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Mavericks vs. Spurs)


----------



## sash

Lost But I'm still two episodes behind.


----------



## pita

Golden Girls


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Stargate SG-1


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Lakers vs. Thunder)


----------



## ubercake

Fringe, still don't know what to think about the last episode.


----------



## Brit90

I think the last one I actually payed attention to was Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations.


----------



## Arisa1536

the final episode of *cougar town,* season one


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Kwinnky

Doctor Who: Flesh and Stone


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Scooby Doo


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

48 Hours Mystery. But, I'd just like to say that I'm happy that reruns of Boy Meets World come on in the morning during the week. *gets all nostalgic*


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Bucks vs. Hawks)


----------



## Erizal

Watching 30 Rock.


----------



## Meli24R

Doctor Who


----------



## JEmerson

Family Guy


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods


----------



## Half_A_Person

The Celebrity Apprentice

I hope Cyndi Lauper takes it!


----------



## AliBaba

Castle. Does anyone else watch this show? It's on Sat/Mon 9c on ABC. I think it's pretty funny & all the characters are cool.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Tyra


----------



## Colhad75

NCIS, don't normally watch it but I did find it quite a good show. I don't watch much TV in general though, spend too much time on the computer.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## TallGuy87

Supernatural


----------



## caflme

Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice last night.


----------



## knuckles17

true blood like this morning at 3 AM lmaooo



its like twlight....ONLY BETTER!


----------



## odd_one_out

Bleak House (on DVD).


----------



## knuckles17

Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

Survivorman


----------



## RTTFTW

Umm, I really like the new Doctor Who.


----------



## melissa75

I have been desperate to find a show that I can get into since I'm all caught up on my favorites, and I just came across a GOOD one: CALIFORNIACATION. I love it.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## miminka

*South Park*. Can't get enough of it now.


----------



## origami potato

Arrested Development

"I just "blue" myself."


----------



## mbp86

The Deadliest Warrior (I recorded it and watched it today)


----------



## MindOverMood

The Ultimate Fighter(TUF)


----------



## monkeymagic86

Days Of Our Lives


----------



## cmr

Fox and Friends.


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## rockfeller

started watching fringe really like this show


----------



## caflme

Private Practice


----------



## Emptyheart

Vampire diaries


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fringe


----------



## Arisa1536

Smallville is awesome 

I last watched *Greys Anatomy* even though it actually kind of bores me


----------



## low

I'm watching the Stargate Atlantis's at the moment. Loved Stargate, I like Stargate universe. Never really like Atlantis, thought I'd watch recently for my Stargate lore and see if I can get into them (plus I'm incredibly bored). Quite enjoying them this time round.


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## AliBaba

origami potato said:


> Arrested Development
> 
> "I just "blue" myself."


:lol I happened to watch the first 6 episodes of season 2 last night which included the moment you referenced above & also:

Gene Parmesan: "Gene Parmesan.....private detective"

Mrs. Bluth: "ahhhhhhh Gene Parmesan!"

BUT, the funniest part of the second season has to be Michael Bluth's absolute inability to come to terms with his son dating Anne:










:haha @ the facial expression at 0:10


----------



## MindOverMood

Degrassi.


----------



## millenniumman75

Dancing with the Stars, the SemiFinals.


----------



## Shooterrr

The L Word.


----------



## SusanStorm

Medium


----------



## Dub16

The Wire. Got the boxset and have made it through the first six episodes. Tis a great show.
Maybe a lil bit too good... sleep is beginning to suffer. Its makin me paranoid too coz lately every time i see youngsters with mobile phones passing small packages to scruffy kids who have needle-marks in their arms, I immediately assume they're sellin drugs!


----------



## caflme

Brothers and Sisters


----------



## CrisRose

Sesame Street :cry


----------



## Deathinmusic

The Twilight Zone. It was the first episode of the original series from 1959. I also watched a Rod Serling interview from 1958. I think TV was better back in the day in a lot of ways.


----------



## russophile1977

House.


----------



## Pocketfox

Deathinmusic said:


> I think TV was better back in the day in a lot of ways.


I'm a fan of The Twilight Zone, but I'd have to disagree with that. I think that television in its infancy had an overwhelming amount of restriction placed upon it, most frustratingly the studios' disdain of story-arc dramas that would allow for growing or interesting characters. Everything became episodic, standalone short stories, the kind of thing that gets stale very quickly. I am a fan of some older shows, but they're gems in the rough, and I don't think it was really until "The Sopranos" in 1999 that we got a really respectable drama.

There are a bunch of great older shows that were far ahead of their time, though. "TZ" being one of them. "The Prisoner", too, and "Twin Peaks". I think we owe a lot to "MASH" for breaking down popular TV's rulebook -- it was a show that managed to stay popular while pulling off a lot of ballsy things. A prime-time comedy finishing in the #1 slot with episodes about suicide, homophobia, second-wave feminism transplanted to the fifties, infanticide, and post-traumatic stress? It still blows my mind that they succeeded with that in the seventies.


----------



## Emptyheart

True life


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## miminka

_The Honeymooners_. *OBVIOUSLY*. I had a Honeymooners marathon last night when I was too depressed to fall asleep.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Suns vs. Lakers)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Good Guys


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## steelmyhead

Ancient Aliens. I can't believe I'm admitting this. I actually took the time to download it...


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Bones


----------



## AliBaba

I had 3 episodes of Justified in the TiVo queue and am finally caught up.


----------



## PandaPop

Greys Anatomy finale....woah :O


----------



## Whitney

House finale!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fringe Finale


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## cmr

Glenn Beck. :yay


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## kosherpiggy

Drake & Josh


----------



## OregonMommy

The View.


----------



## Arisa1536

Criminal minds and Cold case 

LOL but i have been watching the australian comedy mockumentary 
*We can be heroes* it was brilliant :teeth


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*a*s*h


----------



## renegade disaster

charlie brooker's gameswipe.


----------



## Pocketfox

I'm starting on _The Wire_.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Suns vs. Lakers)


----------



## Keith

Seinfeld


----------



## MCPRoach

Man Vs Food. I dunno why I chose that instead of something more interesting... :blank


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Magic vs. Celtics)


----------



## Hello22

Prob Shameless? I havent watched decennt telly in ages


----------



## justiss282

Breaking Bad


----------



## Pocketfox

Kiiimaaa ;_;


----------



## sash

V


----------



## RobAlister

MCPRoach said:


> Man Vs Food. I dunno why I chose that instead of something more interesting... :blank


Hey, Man v. Food is great!


----------



## mooncake

I've just finished the first season of Breaking Bad, and liking it so far.



Pocketfox said:


> I'm starting on _The Wire_.


Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Pocketfox

mooncake said:


> Hope you enjoy it!


The first season was fantastic. I love the pacing and general tone of it. Makes every other show look impatient and unfocused by comparison. I'm going to start on the second season tomorrow night.

Hope you're enjoy Breaking Bad S2! The scheduling of the first season was messed up a little due to the writer's strike, so the S1 finale is really 2x03 or so. It's a great show.


----------



## Tweedy

Gleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :clap:boogie:clap

and currently watching Eurovision... Allez Olla Ole! Go France! :boogie


----------



## caflme

Bones


----------



## matty

Chuck


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

House, the last episode was amazing


----------



## cmr

Red Eye w/ Greg Gutfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## sansd

glee


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## renegade disaster

top gear ,series 11 episode 6.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lewis Black: Black on Broadway


----------



## Perfectionist

Hoarders. I could watch it all day.


----------



## Meli24R

Party Down, love this show


----------



## Chrysalii

King of the Hill
...
Why don't they make brown cars anymore?


----------



## MindOverMood

Get Out

I think the guys might know what I'm talking about =P


----------



## badjoke

Doctor Who



caflme said:


> Bones


I love Bones! I'm pissed at Brennan for not kissing Booth goodbye. You know she wanted to.


----------



## Bullet Soul

Jail.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

News


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dexter season 4


----------



## JohnMartson

king of queens


----------



## Neptunus

Stargate Atlantis


----------



## bezoomny

Something about these two brothers in New York who make little Gondreyesque short films about their life.

It was good, I just never caught the name of it. It was on HBO, so there were no commercials.


----------



## Emanresu

Breaking Bad, and it was probably the best episode ever.


----------



## Toad Licker

^Same, and :agree


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## LeDiskoLove99

Last night I watched BuffyThe Vampire Slayer.

I haven't watched any TV today.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Chefs vs. City


----------



## Cleary

My Fair Wedding


----------



## imt

The Fairly OddParents


----------



## foodie

everybody hates chris lol


----------



## Cleary

House


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek Voyager


----------



## CopadoMexicano

News


----------



## Paper Samurai

A BBC crime drama starring the Wire's Edris Elba.  Very entertaining, I have some small niggles but am willing to look past them given the classy production values and some pretty stellar performances. Highly recommended.


----------



## Neptunus

Stargate SG1


----------



## bezoomny

Season Finale of _Glee_

It was kinda annoying how they righted every major plotline within an hour. But a Journey medley!


----------



## melissa75

Community


----------



## UltraShy

Top Shot on History Channel.


----------



## Sunshine009

I watched Joel Osteen.


----------



## Meli24R

True Blood


----------



## sacred

the office. this is suppose to one of the better shows on tv? office drones and thier quirky humor? mahahahaha!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Rob Dyrdek's Fantasy Factory. I can't get enough of this guy.


----------



## Toad Licker

Breaking Bad


----------



## miminka

_The Tony Awards_. I was that bored.


----------



## mcmuffinme

^^Hahaha

I watched Daria on dvd. I highly recommend making this purchase, aka DO IT:whip


----------



## Cleary

American Pickers (on the history channel)

I kind of have a crush on Mike. He resembles Stephen Colbert a bit and he just admitted to watching The Hills which is also my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Mumble

I don't even remember. I think it was Boston Legal, House or something of that nature. What I do remember though was I barely fading in and out of watching while playing a game on my laptop.


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## badjoke

True Blood.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Good Eats It was about CAKE!!


----------



## Pocketfox

Classic _Simpsons_.

"Never, Marge. Never. I can't live the button-down life like you. I want it all: the terrifying lows, the dizzying highs, the creamy middles. Sure, I might offend a few of the bluenoses with my cocky stride and musky odors, and, oh, I'll never be the darling of the so-called city fathers, who cluck their tongues, stroke their beards, and talk about "What's to be done with this Homer Simpson?""

"I don't know what phallocentric means, but _no girls_!"


----------



## SusanStorm

Supernatural.


----------



## Serene Sweetheart

Redwall. =]


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Teen Titans


----------



## rawrguy

I just watched the Lakers defeat the Celtics :boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75

Weather Channel


----------



## ktbare

My little Pony


----------



## matty

hamish and andy - caravan of courage

Those boys rock. Pity I missed half of it


----------



## JEmerson

Gavin and Stacey. I love this show.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Arthur


----------



## Noca

Without a Trace


----------



## Toad Licker

The Greatest: 100 Greatest One-Hit Wonders of the 80's


----------



## origami potato

mcmuffinme said:


> ^^Hahaha
> 
> I watched Daria on dvd. I highly recommend making this purchase, aka DO IT:whip


I love Daria! I'm happy that they finally released it on DVD! I'll have to wait to get it though, but it's still a great show. 

--
Which is funny because I've been watching some Beavis & Butthead lately. haha Ah the memories!

And.. The Sarah Silverman Program. Her humor is pretty messed up.. but oddly amusing. :blank


----------



## danberado

My annual Twin Peaks fix.


----------



## sacred

spartacus blood and sand

what a piece of crap. all the actors on this show would have been nothing more than a gay spartans oil boy back in the day. watching modern day effeminate pretty boys live vicariously through the spartans makes me want to ****ing puke.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Treme - HBO always does TV shows right, I'm always hooked when I start one of their shows


----------



## MindOverMood

Wec 49


----------



## Meli24R

True Blood


----------



## matty

I want to watch true blood. 

Burn Notice


----------



## Keith

Futurama


----------



## Fairydust

The Cumbria Murders


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Some cheesy makeover show in Spanish, _Moda al Rescate_. :|


----------



## Paper Samurai

Canadian Brotha said:


> Treme - HBO always does TV shows right, I'm always hooked when I start one of their shows


How is Treme by the way? I practically worship The Wire; was wondering if the creator's have still got it. :b


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine


----------



## origami potato

I've been watching a crapload of tv shows lately on Netflix instant watch. Drawn Together, Beavis & Butthead, The Ren & Stimpy Show, Chappelle's Show, and The Tick. (the animated one, not the crappy live action series) *gasp* 

I also have Daria lined up in my regular queue because I've been itching to see it again.


----------



## MindOverMood

Diners, drive ins and dives.


----------



## sacred

intervention. the guy became a alcoholic simply because someone he knew inherited a bunch of money and he couldnt cope with the envy. what a ****ing *****.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine


----------



## mooncake

True Blood


----------



## Meli24R

Doctor Who


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## bowlingpins

Hell's Kitchen. It is great that the show contestants are able to stay focused and mentally strong in high stress situations. Gordon Ramsay is overbearing and that's putting it lightly.


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Archer*
I'd never watched it until my friend suggested it to me tonight. It's absolutely hilarious in an "It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia" sort of way.


----------



## silentcliche

I watched the series premiere of Louie earlier. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## JEmerson

Being Human

This show is awesome. I've already watched most of the first season and will watch the second soon. I love it!


----------



## Cyrus

Worlds Lost Tribes last night on Quest. It's finished now but it was bloody brilliant.


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Vs. Food


----------



## Cleary

OCD Project


----------



## Phaedrus

Lie to Me.
Previous season was better.


----------



## moop

I just finished watching Dexter and right now I'm on Six Feet Under.


----------



## silentcliche

^ Both great shows.

I just finished watching Season 1 of Kenny vs. Spenny.


----------



## ktbare

Flight of the conchords.


----------



## Cyrus

IT Crowd.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ugly Betty


----------



## xxguitarplayinxx

haha The Office. Love this show!


----------



## renegade disaster

30 for 30 straight outta L.A. 

was nice to see something documenting the history behind the raiders and the association with hip hop.


----------



## Cyrus

Top Gear .


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Miss Meggie

CSI: Miami


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Cleary

Dexter


----------



## rickey

whose line is it anyway


----------



## Erizal

Just finished season one of Party Down. Starting second season soon-ish. o.o


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Cyrus

How The Universe Works.


----------



## Neptunus

Work of Art on Bravo... or, as more aptly named, Work of Fart. 'Twas terrible!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine


----------



## sara01

"Lie to Me" 
It is a great show! :yes


----------



## silentcliche

Futurama. I'm so happy it's back.


----------



## matty

Cougar Town


----------



## EagerMinnow84

6 episodes of Community.


----------



## alexander9

WEEDS. Can't wait til the new season comes out next month!!
On a related note...anyone seen the new episodes of Entourage?


----------



## Meli24R

The 4400 on dvd, it was similar to Heroes but way better. I was so pissed when it got cancelled..they had one more season planned.


----------



## fanatic203

So You Think You Can Dance


----------



## catalinahx

Bones. I have watched all the episodes so many times... I can almost repeat them all by heart, lol. It's by go-to show when I have absolutely nothing to do.


----------



## kosherpiggy

beverly hills, 90210<3333


----------



## Neptunus

Hell's Kitchen.


----------



## xymic

Man v. Food...crazy appetite of this guy lol.


----------



## MindOverMood

Larry King live, Queen Latifah was the guest.


----------



## Cleary

Meli24R said:


> The 4400 on dvd, it was similar to Heroes but way better. I was so pissed when it got cancelled..they had one more season planned.


I loved that show too.


----------



## AnimeV

House Marathon on USA


----------



## Cyrus

IT Crowd.


----------



## Chrysalii

Eureka - "Founder's Day"

New season.


----------



## MindOverMood

Snl


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek


----------



## EagerMinnow84

marathon of Doctor Who on PBS!


----------



## layitontheline

The Next Food Network Star


----------



## Toad Licker

M*a*s*h


----------



## Neptunus

Top Chef


----------



## matty

Burn Notice, 
Psych is starting up again this week :boogie


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Nanny


----------



## Sparky Wilson

Frasier Season 6.


----------



## successful

just finished watching south park on wgn


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Gatchaman

Well, actually now it's Chopped.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Late Night With Conan O'Brien the 10th Anniversary special one


----------



## Noca

Nancy Grace


----------



## kosherpiggy

Arthur!


----------



## BetaBoy90

I've started watching TrueBlood now


----------



## NVU

Friends.


----------



## scooby

I recently watched all the episodes of It's always sunny in Philadelphia. I don't think I've ever laughed so hard at a show before.


----------



## MindOverMood

Big Brother 12


----------



## Eia Au

I netflixed HBO's "Deadwood"-kind of hard to follow the dialogue though, the characters speak in old english or something like that


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Riles

Nip/Tuck


----------



## feels

Tom Goes to the Mayor


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

The OCD Project


----------



## Neptunus

Top Chef


----------



## rawrguy

Futurama. The new season is pretty alriight so far


----------



## OregonMommy

So You Think You Can Dance.


----------



## miminka

Something on TV Tropolis called _Stay Tuned_.. or I don't even remember now. It was a cartoon about cartoons, I know that.


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## bigmac

Poirot on a broken TV in London. The picture was all stretched, all the characters had egg heads.


----------



## Meli24R

Just started watching Nip/Tuck


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Meli24R

Nip/Tuck, didn't seem like the type of show I'd like, but I really enjoyed it. S1 was excellent.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married With Children


----------



## melissa75

^ that show always makes me laugh!

Criminal Minds is my latest addiction.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Skins! This might be the best ending scene to a season I've ever seen. 
It almost made me cry.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Sesame Street: Elmopalooza!


----------



## findinglife

America's Got Talent


----------



## HTF

watching Family Guy right now.


----------



## LALoner

Eureka. I love that show.


----------



## flyinginside

Family Guy


----------



## Cyrus

Top Gear and a show about some Amish people who came to London to experience city life, it was good.


----------



## warriorwings

Everybody Hates Chris. The boy can NEVER catch a break lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## millenniumman75

MTv True Life: I'm Polyamorous. :roll :lol

There's nothing like watching college-aged kids attempting threesomes, foursomes, and moresomes, thinking that it's all going to "work out" :roll :doh They all break up by the end of the show. DUH!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Medium, because the remote is located at the other side of the room.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Late Night With Conan O'Brien [obviously]


----------



## Cleary

I Love Lucy


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Deadliest Warrior


----------



## dreaminginacoustic1984

Prison Break (have the complete box set!! )


----------



## MindOverMood

Jeopardy and half of Wipe Out.


----------



## silentcliche

Louie. Dude's hilarious.


----------



## renegade disaster

"cutting edge; the men who jump off buildings"


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Deathinmusic

House MD. I'm a big fan. Hugh Laurie's awesome portrayal of the main character is a big reason...


----------



## Meli24R

nightrain said:


> I just finished watching the entire series of Nip/Tuck. I really enjoyed it overall


I'm starting season 4. It can be unrealistic and too much like a soap opera at times, but it's entertaining and I enjoy it. The s3 finale was insane..loved the twist.


----------



## MindOverMood

Jersey Shore and Big Brother 12


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Office


----------



## EmptyRoom

Last night Married with Children was on.
But I was half asleep when watching it


----------



## AnimeV

Royal Pains


----------



## bassy

Degrassi...owww


----------



## PsyKat

A certain reality show that I love but care not to admit to watching


----------



## cwpc

Dexter


----------



## Rabitt09

CSI, I don't watch much tv now a days.


----------



## kosherpiggy

South Park


----------



## Toad Licker

Meteorite Men


----------



## nox

The british version of The Office.


----------



## retropat

"Rizzoli & Isles" on Tivo.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

The Next Food Network Star


----------



## origami potato

I've been watching an insane amount of The Rugrats. :|


----------



## Dub16

It was a show called "Come Dine with me"

They were all eating lovely tiger prawns and i wished I was there with them.
But then they all had a big fight and I was glad that i wasnt there with them.
Then some lucky fooker got 1,000 pounds cash as a prize, and i really wished i was there with them...

Its a confusing show


----------



## Canadian Brotha

New Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## renegade disaster

Dub16 said:


> It was a show called "Come Dine with me"
> 
> They were all eating lovely tiger prawns and i wished I was there with them.
> But then they all had a big fight and I was glad that i wasnt there with them.
> Then some lucky fooker got 1,000 pounds cash as a prize, and i really wished i was there with them...
> 
> Its a confusing show


I find the narration very good (dave lamb I think it is ,his comments are pretty hilarious) and some of the wild personalities quite entertaining.


----------



## renegade disaster

just finished watching "ladette to lady"


----------



## Slim Shady

Scrubs


----------



## kosherpiggy

George Lopez


----------



## Slim Shady

gLee!!


----------



## kosherpiggy

Saved by the Bell


----------



## Slim Shady

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Office


----------



## Delicate

kosherpiggy said:


> Saved by the Bell


 Aww saved by the bell, good times. 
I feel so nostalgic at the moment lol.

I watched Big Brother... I feel guilt free watching it finally, and I missed last years, and now it's nerarly over this year, forever! it's kind of sad it's over, this year's been a good show.


----------



## Manfi

Top Gear 
One of the lamest seasons ever! 
But it is still the best show eveeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Meli24R

Arrested Development


----------



## Uncle Charlie

Trailer Park Boys


----------



## Neptunus

Firefly on Netflix. Pretty good show. Too bad it got canceled.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Slim Shady

Castle


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Fresh Prince


----------



## Slim Shady

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## PerfectStrangersx

I just finished watching "Still Game - Brief" on youtube, I needed a good laugh!


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

1000 ways to die. I was eating dinner too, ugh.


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Office


----------



## silentcliche

Firefly. It's been eight years but still.. bring it back!


----------



## Arisa1536

This is gonna sound sad but it was *Daisy of love *









We finally get a reality show almost two years old


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Daily Show


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Dexter, Season 2, Episode 2


----------



## anonymid

Baseball Tonight


----------



## millenniumman75

True Blood - this show is getting raunchy. Although, seeing Anna Paquin's butt was interesting :lol.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I hate to say this, but I am watching Sex and the City.

Voluntarily. 

And I am kind of liking it. 

Perhaps because I am getting older which is causing some things to be relatable now. 

::walks away in shame::


----------



## Slim Shady

Criminal Minds


----------



## Arisa1536

Slim Shady said:


> Criminal Minds


Awesome
Spencer reid is a genius and he is soooo hot seriously 
One of the best if not THEE best show on Television right now

ATM I am watching family guy...meh


----------



## Cyrus

Ladette to Lady.


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Daily Show


----------



## Keith

Tosh.0


----------



## MindOverMood

The Real World


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Lopez Tonight


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Colbert Report


----------



## IDB324

Psych


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Simpsons


----------



## Arisa1536

Friends


----------



## Slim Shady

GLee


----------



## kosherpiggy

Chelsea Lately


----------



## littlemisshy

I watched 'true blood'


----------



## dreaminginacoustic1984

Cyrus said:


> Ladette to Lady.


Ha ha, love that show! Gillian Harboard: "Where are your man---norrrs?!"


----------



## Pocketfox

I've been watching old Twilight Zone episodes all evening. I wish there were more shows who used a structure like this.


----------



## Misanthropic

The Twillight Zone (2002)


----------



## low

Just started watching the sixth season of rescue me.


----------



## Arisa1536

Repeats of Accidentally on purpose


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football


----------



## kosherpiggy

Chelsea Lately


----------



## matty

Newport Harbor. For real.. dont judge


----------



## miminka

_Whatever Happened To?_: David Cassidy. Seriously, why do we need a show like this? Is a musician or actor obligated to always be in the spotlight? What happens when they move on to something else? Oh wait; celebrities are a higher form of life.


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Colbert Report


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Simpsons


----------



## lonelygirl88

What I like about you


----------



## kosherpiggy

Seinfeld


----------



## kosherpiggy

King of the Hill


----------



## Slim Shady

The Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek Voyager


----------



## Slim Shady

Survivor


----------



## SomeRandomGuy

I'm watching Lockup on msnbc right now.

Man, I love this show. It's like COPS* but in prison.

* the greatest show of all time


----------



## lazy calm

*sopranos*. i watch that over & over again


----------



## sansd

The Closer. Or maybe Futurama? I don't remember which was last.


----------



## emptybottle2

I watched like 20 episodes of Dr Katz, Professional Therapist in the past week


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Preseason Football...:banana


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Just started re-watching Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## matty

Burn notice.  too tired to watch Psych after that.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy

matty said:


> Burn notice.  too tired to watch Psych after that.


I haven't started watching this season yet. Is it any good?

I thought things started going downhill after season 2 and so I kind of slacked off on keeping up with it. Is s.4 any improvement over s.3?


----------



## Slim Shady

Band of Brothers ep.6


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Colbert Report


----------



## Slim Shady

Two and a half men


----------



## Dub16

Cant remember the name of it. But it was a documentary aboot this really weird lookin creature which sits aroond doin nothin all day except scratchin and makin funny sounds.

Oh yeah, "An evening with Prince Charles", that was it!


----------



## RayOfLight123

^LOL!


anyway mine was Jeremy Kyle :hide


----------



## kosherpiggy

Arthur


----------



## sara01

Lie to Me


----------



## Iamjohn

Keeping Up With The Kardashians. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Keith

The Outer Limits (original)


----------



## kosherpiggy

Arthur


----------



## sean88

Made. lol


----------



## emptybottle2

Louie

show is depressing, but it's the best thing on tv.


----------



## Riles

Nip/Tuck


----------



## anonymid

Family Feud


----------



## Aloysius

The Office


----------



## MindOverMood

19 Kids and Counting


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Mad Men, season 4 episode 2


----------



## stomachknots

daily show with jon stewart


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I think it might have been _Quincy_.


----------



## Paul

Stargate SG-1, season 4, episode 5. On to episode 6 momentarily...


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## kosherpiggy

chelsea lately


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Eagles vs. Bengals)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Preseason Football


----------



## MindOverMood

Jeopardy


----------



## Slim Shady

Miami Ink


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Futurama


----------



## kosherpiggy

i love the 90s


----------



## danberado

Worst episode of Louie hence far. Pot jokes for the meh.


----------



## kosherpiggy

everybody loves raymond


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Once again. Nfl Football: Dallas Cowboys vs. San Diego Chargers..:banana


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Vikings vs. 49'ers)


----------



## MindOverMood

Big Brother 12

Britney <3


----------



## Cleary

Dexter


----------



## livefast3315

The Sopranos


----------



## origami potato

Pushing Up Daisies 

All the good shows never seem to last longer.


----------



## DestinyAndFate

CSI: Miami currently watching it now lol.


----------



## Slim Shady

Glee


----------



## HTF

Law and Order: SVU


----------



## kosherpiggy

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cardinals vs. Titans)


----------



## MindOverMood

Miss Universe


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Daily Show


----------



## Slim Shady

Miss Universe 2010, Live!


----------



## Dub16

twas The premiership last night. Me favourite team got walloped 3-0 and i still aint too happy aboot it. Our telly was close to becoming the first ever panasonic-Flying-Television, coz it was on its way through the sittin-room window if we had let in another goal!


----------



## Slim Shady

America's Got Talent


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek Voyager


----------



## SlightlyJaded

^Awesome! I used to watch that show religiously, haha.

The last episode of Avatar: The Last Airbender. Loved the show...hated the ending!


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Daily Show


----------



## Slim Shady

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Neptunus

Project Runway.


----------



## Belshazzar

Re-watching Dead Like Me again. Why do Bryan Fuller's shows keep getting canceled? AUGH!


----------



## anonymid

The Colbert Report


----------



## MindOverMood

Big Brother After Dark


----------



## howard26

I watch Dexter from netflix. I still don't have cable:no Season 4 episodes 1-3 yesterday.


----------



## Cyrus

Bo Selecta!


----------



## Slim Shady

Survivorman


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Nanny


----------



## IDB324

House


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Colts vs. Packers)


----------



## deario

Party Down. Pretty good so far. Too bad it's already canceled.


----------



## Slim Shady

Dirty Jobs


----------



## kosherpiggy

That '70s Show [:


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Chargers vs. Saints)


----------



## Slim Shady

How do they do it


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Broncos)


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Nanny


----------



## anonymid

King of the Hill--the episode where Peggy models for a foot-fetish website. :lol


----------



## kosherpiggy

Everybody Hates Chris


----------



## Annie K

The Colbert Report


----------



## Slim Shady

Airtel Champions League T20, Live


----------



## Misanthropic

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine


----------



## timetopretend

Six Feet Under (its not on TV anymore but it once was!)


----------



## Slim Shady

Tmz


----------



## layitontheline

True Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Office


----------



## JayDivision

Tosh.0


----------



## kosherpiggy

Friends


----------



## justiss282

True Blood, can't believe the season's almost over!


----------



## MindOverMood

The Comedy Central Roast of David Hasselhoff


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## kosherpiggy

Fresh Prince


----------



## MindOverMood

The Real World: New Orleans


----------



## Maladapted Sharkbait

I think it was Angel.


----------



## Madbritt

Law and Order SVU. It was so good tonight!


----------



## anonymid

Family Guy


----------



## HannahG

Law & Order: Criminal Intent


----------



## littlemisshy

Dexter season 2 ep1


----------



## Slim Shady

Glee


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Slim Shady

Click (on BBC)


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Psyche


----------



## Slim Shady

CNN Breaking News: New Zealand earthquake


----------



## Toad Licker

M*a*s*h


----------



## Slim Shady

America's Got Talent

Some of those contestants are so naive. How can they not know that they suck, and I mean really really suck, at what they're doing. And then there are those who are so embarrassing even to watch. Sometimes I'm thinking "America's got talent? Really??"


----------



## Annie K

Boy Meets World


----------



## Neptunus

Top Chef.


----------



## melissa75

Criminal Minds...marathon. I can't stop watching.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek Voyager


----------



## kosherpiggy

Friends


----------



## Neptunus

Beavis & Butt-Head.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Arrested Development


----------



## anriqueroy

The last television show I watched was South Park..No matter how many times I watch the same episode I wont get tired of it...


----------



## kosherpiggy

Three's Company


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs from '85 (Mavericks vs. Blazers)


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

I watched a TV program online, does that count? Synth Britannica


----------



## Manic Monkey

Chuck.


----------



## mooncake

Home and Away. I should probably be ashamed but I'm not, just happy to have it back after its summer break. :boogie


----------



## kosherpiggy

the colbert report


----------



## Paper Samurai

*Veronica Mars* 
(recommended by Devindra of Slash Filmcast fame)


----------



## Manic Monkey

Britains Next Top Model.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## kosherpiggy

the daily show


----------



## Manic Monkey

The X Factor.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek Voyager


----------



## millenniumman75

I think it was a Jeopardy! episode from 2008-2009.


----------



## kingfoxy

prisoner cell block H on you tube


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (49'ers vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Manic Monkey

The Middle.


----------



## faintresemblance

True Blood!


----------



## kosherpiggy

strangers with candy


----------



## monkeymagic86

Judge Judy


----------



## Neptunus

Project Runway


----------



## Shooterrr

World of Jenks


----------



## PsyKat

faintresemblance said:


> True Blood!


this


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Daily Show


----------



## matty

True blood


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Nxt


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## fanatic203

Master Chef


----------



## keithp

America's Got Talent. This little girl should have won!


----------



## monkeymagic86

Days Of Our Lives


----------



## Annie K

Top Chef


----------



## SilentOrchestra

America's Got Talent; poor Prince Poppycock should have won! (If PP isn't Vegas material I don't know who is.) But I'm glad Michael Grimm won; he deserved it. ^^


----------



## Toad Licker

Married With Children


----------



## strawberryjulius

Gossip Girl. HATERS GONNA HATE.


----------



## Squid24

It's always sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Slim Shady

Rules of Engagement


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Patriots vs. Jets)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## OrbitalResonance

The Office!


----------



## Neptunus

The Apprentice.


----------



## Meli24R

Glee


----------



## Cleary

House. uke This show is getting so disappointing. I've heard positive reviews about Sherlock (on the BBC). Maybe I'll watch that instead.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Invader Zim


----------



## heyJude

Barefoot Contessa. I love Ina Garten!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

LA Ink


----------



## Miss Meggie

Arrested Development


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## kosherpiggy

Arthur


----------



## anonymid

Jeopardy


----------



## Drewsy

Project Runway


----------



## ORly

The Biggest Loser.


----------



## Slim Shady

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## HannahG

Supernatural!!


----------



## Keith

Forensic Files


----------



## millenniumman75

Hannity


----------



## Meli24R

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Green Eyes

Supernatural!!! New season :yay


----------



## caflme

Legend of the Seeker


----------



## Frycroft

That'd be The League of Gentlemen.
No no, on DVD. I have watched other television shows since it was broadcast, honest.


----------



## Meli24R

Dexter, sad but good premiere
I look forward to seeing how this season develops


----------



## Annie K

The Colbert Report


----------



## amoeba

Meli24R said:


> Dexter, sad but good premiere
> I look forward to seeing how this season develops


:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek


----------



## kosherpiggy

arthur


----------



## trite

Mad Men


----------



## fanatic203

House



kosherpiggy said:


> arthur


nice!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Supernatural.


----------



## cellophanegirl

dexter. even though it's a show about serial killers i find it a little boring. i think it's the acting. dexter-boring, deb-boring, his co-workers-boring. eh, eh.


----------



## mrbojangles

:bah


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

disaster date


----------



## macaw

Huey's Cooking Adventures. :c


----------



## Green Eyes

Glee


----------



## RyeCatcher86

House


----------



## pumpkinspice

Ellen


----------



## JayDontCareEh

_Cities of the Underworld_ on the History channel. The featured city was Los Angeles.

Fascinating stuff!


----------



## felula

that 70's show


----------



## alfredd88

:bLast night I watch family guy show , it is a great show


----------



## pumpkinspice

modern family


----------



## Neptunus

Survivor.


----------



## alfredd88

i saw Dexter last night.... its really a good entertainment.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cooking for Real


----------



## Were

Boardwalk Empire, it looks promising.


----------



## Slim Shady

Bones


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Right now I'm catching up on Modern Family. Didn't think I'd like it, but sappy as it may be at times, it's still pretty funny and cute.


----------



## Toad Licker

Saturday Night Live (2nd season on dvd)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College football on ABC


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Mad Men


----------



## phaeton

The IT Crowd Season 1


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN's MNF


----------



## kosherpiggy

Jersey Shore


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Arrested Development*
I've been watching the whole series from start to finish. I've only a few more episodes left. It has reminded me that I really don't understand why they cancelled it after only 3 seasons...


----------



## LessThanThree

I was on the 2nd season of *Dexter* ... that was, until my Netflix free trial expired. :|
And god... did I get hooked on it... Just school got in the way and stole up my Dexter-watching time.


----------



## Slim Shady

Bones


----------



## alfredd88

I have watched Dexter & i love to watch this kind of shows...usually i watched this show online as i have a huge collection of awesome web sites.


----------



## MindOverMood

19 kids and counting.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## pumpkinspice

news also


----------



## RedTulip

Castle


----------



## littledaisy

Criminal Minds


----------



## Shooterrr

No Ordinary Family


----------



## au Lait

LA Ink (actually I'm watching the new episode right now :b )


----------



## matty

One Tree Hill.


----------



## millenniumman75

Hannity


----------



## Arisa1536

Cougar town

But my new favorite show is the *Inbetweeners*


----------



## silentcliche

Thursday means Community, 30 Rock, and It's Always Sunny in Philadephia.


----------



## Arisa1536

i love _its always sunny in Philadelphia_ Brilliant comedy


----------



## au Lait

Project Runway


----------



## Slim Shady

Murder, She Wrote


----------



## kosherpiggy

spongebob


----------



## Neptunus

Hell's Kitchen. :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fringe...:banana


----------



## Genelle

Weeds.



Arisa1536 said:


> Cougar town
> 
> But my new favorite show is the *Inbetweeners*


How good is the Inbetweeners?
I've seen all episodes to date, and they're hilarious!


----------



## Slim Shady

Megastructures


----------



## redtogo72

In Treatment (season 1)


----------



## rainbowOne

I just watched the entire 3 series of Outnumbered on youtube, haha


----------



## rainsong2775

The Office ("Andy's Play") ... on Hulu


----------



## melissa75

The Office - Pam's Self-promotion, the episode from week before last week? Hilarious. I should try this.


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## CopadoMexicano

CBS College Football


----------



## Dark0

Ultimate Fighter


----------



## Gorillaz

How I Met Your Mother. sick show


----------



## Alphanumeric

X-factor


----------



## pumpkinspice

the office (I have no clue what episode it was because I wasn't really paying attention:b)


----------



## kiirby

Phone Shop


----------



## kingfoxy

coach trip good show about people travelling round the world in a bus.


----------



## Neptunus

Project Runway


----------



## au Lait

Ghost Adventures..... :um :blush

STOP JUDGING MEEEEEE


----------



## Banana Cream

Dancing with the Stars or Jeopardy!


----------



## Slim Shady




----------



## pumpkinspice

Buffy!!!!!! One of the best shows ever!


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Eagles vs. 49er's)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Supernatural. I guess it's either that or Dexter. It's the only two TV show i watch lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## themoth

Gilligan's Island....don't ask...LOL


----------



## layitontheline

Survivor. Why go on Survivor and then sob and want to quit because it rains out? Toughen up.


----------



## Annie K

Boy Meets World


----------



## Duke of Prunes

House


----------



## Pocketfox

30 Rock's live episode. Louis-Dreyfus aside, I didn't like it at all. I'm all for experimenting, but 30 Rock just isn't a show that works with a live audience. The jokes are too fast-paced and understated, audience laughter completely ruins the pacing. It's as if Arrested Development or Curb Your Enthusiasm had a laugh track. 

It's a shame, because I can't imagine it being all that hard to write a 30 Rock episode that it works in -- a two-part episode where the first part sets up that Liz is needed in a live TGS episode, and a second live part where she tries to hold the show together backstage.


----------



## Slim Shady

The day-long Chilean Miners' Rescue, Live on CNN/ BBC World.


----------



## layitontheline

Ace of Cakes


----------



## BetaBoy90

Been watching LockDown, such an interesting show


----------



## Duke of Prunes

House again


----------



## Pocketfox

DukeOfPrunes, do you have any idea how hard it is to find a straight male prostitute?


----------



## Aloysius

Mythbusters


----------



## tutliputli

I'm watching 'The Good Life'. Felicity Kendall is ridiculously adorable


----------



## layitontheline

Top Chef. I can't believe Alex stole the pea puree! How tacky.


----------



## mrbojangles

The IT Crowd


----------



## origami potato

^ Oh I miss watching Top Chef. And The IT Crowd! <3 The downside of not having cable.  


I've decided to watch some Parks & Recreation. Not bad.


----------



## pumpkinspice

layitontheline said:


> Top Chef. I can't believe Alex stole the pea puree! How tacky.


We all know he did it. I wish he'd just fess up to it. Last show I watched was Top Chef Desserts....love this show!


----------



## mrbojangles

Visions of Canada


----------



## layitontheline

Amazing Race. I never get sick of this show.


----------



## Wrangler

Boardwalk Empire. Great new series.


----------



## TheDaffodil

The Good Wife.


----------



## Slim Shady




----------



## Meli24R

Just started watching 6 Feet Under. The pilot was great..I love the whole dsyfunctional family and dark humor.


----------



## glitterfish

^^6 Feet Under is great, one of my fav series!

I just watched Gilmore Girls, E4... I love to hate it, although some bits are ok


----------



## pumpkinspice

glitterfish said:


> ^^6 Feet Under is great, one of my fav series!


 :ditto
Last show I watched was Modern Family.


----------



## Misanthropic

Star Trek : Voyager


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## muse87

Project Runway


----------



## pumpkinspice

the news


----------



## au Lait

Project Runway.

One of my fav designers got sent home....Most heart-wrenching elimination EVAR. D:


----------



## Citrine

Stan Lee's Superhumans. The human jukebox guy was my fav


----------



## alfredd88

I'm watching Tales from the Crypt now. I love this free preview of the new horror channel, Chiller. :yes :boogie


----------



## Joel

The first episode doesn't premier until October 31st on AMC but caught an early viewing of it and from what I saw I must say, this series really does look to be pretty amazing. Might this fill the "lack of good zombie movies in the world" void... or at least make the wait between them more bearable?


----------



## pumpkinspice

Judge Judy. She doesn't take any crap from anyone!


----------



## glitterfish

Dr Quinn Medicine Woman... Sully, played by Joe Lando, hottie!!!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Drew Carey Show


----------



## natureiscalming

House Hunters International . A girl can dream


----------



## glitterfish




----------



## Meli24R

Supernatural


----------



## MindOverMood

Intervention and I was disappointed that she relapsed


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Walking Dead.

Supernatural.


----------



## Belshazzar

Twilight Zone


----------



## Cerz

Two and a Half Men, the acting is pretty poor but it's funny.


----------



## UncertainMuffin

Modern Family. Cameron is hilarious!


----------



## Toad Licker

Breaking Bad


----------



## pumpkinspice

UncertainMuffin said:


> Modern Family. Cameron is hilarious!


Cameron is awesome! I'm watching the Halloween episode right now :yes


----------



## macaw

Big Bang Theory.

I love it. xD


----------



## MindOverMood

Cutthroat and The Ultimate Fighter.


----------



## Josh90

Bo Selecta


----------



## pumpkinspice

Ellen


----------



## heartofchambers

natureiscalming said:


> House Hunters International . A girl can dream


lol same


----------



## Pocketfox

"Stella".

And what about Madonna, is she like a virgin or is she the material girl? I mean this girl's had more re-inventions than Thomas Edison. She's had more boyfriends than Madonna!


----------



## pumpkinspice

King of Queens


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Misanthropic

The Sarah Connor chronicles


----------



## noyadefleur

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## jtb3485

Futurama


----------



## sas111

90210 haha , =D


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN 2 College Football


----------



## trite

The Office S07E06. Great episode.


----------



## Were

South Park episode about the jersey shore

shamefully before that i watched jersey shore reunion show


----------



## KumagoroBeam

torchwood


----------



## Cyrus

Steven Segal Lawman. Never knew he had been a cop for 20 years though.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Knicks)


----------



## Pocketfox

"The Simpsons".

HOMER: Aw, $20. I wanted a peanut. 
BRAIN: $20 can buy many peanuts!
HOMER: *Explain how!*
BRAIN: Money can be exchanged for goods and services.
HOMER: Woohoo!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Sister Wives.


----------



## alfredd88

I have watched Nanny 911. It’s one of my favorite TV show.


----------



## liso

most terrifying places in america :sus

gotta get a little spooked tonight


----------



## au Lait

Project Runway Finale......

wtf that's the winning collection??? what is this i don't even >=/


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

The Walking Dead


----------



## Miss Meggie

*It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia* 
I own every season on dvd.


----------



## pumpkinspice

The Soup


----------



## Paper Samurai

Veronica Mars - Season 3 ( so good I had to mention it :b)

& 

Breaking Bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## liso

au Lait said:


> Project Runway Finale......
> 
> wtf that's the winning collection??? what is this i don't even >=/


I watched it a few days ago and I can't believe she won. :no She didn't even have great designs throughout the show.


----------



## Judi

The Inbetweeners ^^


----------



## Josh90

Tottenham Hotspur vs Inter Milan - Uefa Champions League


----------



## Joe

South park


----------



## Toad Licker

3rd Rock from the Sun


----------



## Polyoxymethylene

Dollhouse


----------



## MindOverMood

Big Ban Theory


Elisha Dushku looked hot tonight.


----------



## thewall

Bad Girls Club.

I shamelessly love the drama that show brings.


----------



## Squid24

Yes Minister


----------



## Were

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## BluePhoenix54

Community


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Celtics)


----------



## pumpkinspice

It's always sunny


----------



## Meli24R

The Walking Dead


----------



## Seb

Spooks


----------



## au Lait

liso said:


> I watched it a few days ago and I can't believe she won. :no She didn't even have great designs throughout the show.


yeah for real. My jaw literally dropped when Heidi announced the winner. I blame Nina Garcia and Michael Kors.


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors

Skins


----------



## MaidMarian

Jeopardy


----------



## Josh90

My Wife & Kids


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dexter.
Supernatural.
The Walking Dead.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods


----------



## Emptyheart

George lopez


----------



## RayOfLight123

Qi xl


----------



## harrynia

:bLast night I watch true blood show , it is a great show


----------



## Neptunus

Farscape


----------



## jtb3485

Journey to the Edge of the Universe on the National Geographic channel. It was narrated by Alec Baldwin (I think) and he did a terrible job I thought.


----------



## Meli24R

Raising Hope


----------



## Josh90

The Royle Family


----------



## Gorillaz

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Contented Squid

Ouran Highschool Host Club


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Genelle

Weeds


----------



## AliBaba

The Walking Dead.....there's of course tons of hyperbole floating around concerning this show. It is pretty awesome though.


----------



## Meli24R

Glee


----------



## Toad Licker

M*a*s*h


----------



## Meli24R

Six Feet Under


----------



## Dub16

Meli24R said:


> Glee


Batteries must 'ave died in yer remote. It happens.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Walking Dead


----------



## Taylor8524

I watched Metalocalypse. The show is hilarious Dr. Rockzo always has me laughing my *** off.


----------



## pumpkinspice

Canadian Brotha said:


> The Walking Dead


Me too. Love it!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek Enterprise


----------



## harrynia

I think "Friends" was the last show for me. I watched so much television yesterday that I cannot even remember! :lol


----------



## Neptunus

Desperate Housewives on Hulu.


----------



## Neptunus

Dub16 said:


> Batteries must 'ave died in yer remote. It happens.


:spit


----------



## MindOverMood

19 kids and counting


----------



## avoidobot3000

Peep Show


----------



## kingfoxy

:mumIm a celebrity get me out of here


----------



## Josh90

Rock Profile


----------



## allie j

Meli24R said:


> Glee


me too! I love glee, ahah


----------



## Meli24R

Dub16 said:


> Batteries must 'ave died in yer remote. It happens.


yep still haven't replaced them :b

Glee again lol it's my guilty pleasure


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The biggest Loser


----------



## alfredd88

I watched Mr. bean last night before I fell a sleep.


----------



## allie j

law & order: svu


----------



## cold fission cure

The Ultimate Fighter. Josh Koschek was brilliant as always.


----------



## Arisa1536

United states of tara
its growing on me

although i doubt she would be that skinny, considering her character is on risperidone and zyprexa :afr not that she always takes them


----------



## Meli24R

Just finished Six Feet Under- great show, the finale was so beautiful geez the ending sequence made me cry like a baby


----------



## Black_Widow

Currently re-watching some episodes of the anime show "Welcome to the NHK." I've only ever watched as far as episode 14. And that was long enough ago for me to have forgotten alot of what happened. So starting again and planning on watching the full 24 episodes this time round. I'd forgotten just how entertaining and good it was (at least imho).


----------



## Meli24R

The Office


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fringe


----------



## Citrine

Raising Hope


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Broncos vs. Chargers)


----------



## Meli24R

Arrested Development


----------



## kosherpiggy

Conan


----------



## layitontheline

Hoarders


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Parking Wars


----------



## Josh90

The X Files


----------



## avoidobot3000

Bored to Death. =)This show is growing on me


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Miami vs. Magic)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Biggest Loser


----------



## Keith

Bruins vs Panthers


----------



## harrynia

I watched Uranium last night before I fell asleep.


----------



## Josh90

The X Files


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## VTinOR

Dog Whisperer


----------



## anonymid

Bored to Death


----------



## Neptunus

Hell's Kitchen.


----------



## jtb3485

The Kennedy Detail on the Discovery Channel I believe. They interviewed some guys who were part of JFK's secret service and some that were there when he was assassinated including this one guy who must've been the closest to him when he was shot who is still living. He's the guy you see spread eagle over the trunk as the car speeds off. It was interesting.


----------



## Neptunus

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Reni

lockup: raw 
now i wanna volunteer at a prison


----------



## AnotherWorld

Without a Trace.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Football: Dallas Cowboys vs. Indianapolis Colts


----------



## BlueJayWay

Black Books


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Walking Dead


----------



## layitontheline

Amazing Race. So jealouuuuuuus. I want to go white water rafting. I'm going to be on this show someday.


----------



## Josh90

I'm Alan Partridge


----------



## Ego Dead

I watched a episode of breaking bad last night, great show, with great actors.

And yes, the "Tim and Eric awesome show, great job! Chrimbus special" was on last night, it was umm... really bad.:um


----------



## citizen_erased

Supernatural


----------



## BlueJayWay

The IT Crowd


----------



## ak2218

The Hasselhoffs lool


----------



## CopadoMexicano

A Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## Wrangler

mavenmi6agent009 said:


> a charlie brown christmas


yes!


----------



## gopherinferno

Glory Daze <3


----------



## ak2218

1000 ways to die lol


----------



## Meli24R

The Walking Dead, pretty good finale. I'm bummed s1 is already over.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Football


----------



## SociallyBroken

apprentice


----------



## Emptyheart

Planet earth and deadliest catch


----------



## Sanctus

Merlin


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Knicks)


----------



## Toad Licker

Celebrity Rehab 4


----------



## Meli24R

Finished watching this post apocalyptic drama called Survivors on netflix. It was pretty good..had action, suspense, great acting and I really liked the characters. So then I was looking forward to the next season and found out it got cancelled ughh


----------



## TorLin

Cartoon Network, Adult Swim, Robot Chicken Star Wars


----------



## whiterabbit

An old episode of Heartbeat.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Without A Trace


----------



## matty

Greek. Picked up the first 2 seasons in Bali for a grand total of $6. Been a bit bored of late and started watching. Not looking forward to trying to 'find' season 3 and 4


----------



## GuyMontag

A few episodes of Happy Days last night.


----------



## clair de lune

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.

SUPER addicted to it now, it's the funniest show I've seen in a while.


----------



## emptybottle2

Glee

how come none of these kids are talented except for the two who dance but don't sing or act

f--k this show


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Annie K

Boy Meets World


----------



## Misanthropic

I discovered Lost and I'm watching it right now. Someone should have told me!


----------



## Josh90

Walking with Beasts


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Thunder)


----------



## Dreamscape

Toad Licker said:


> NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Thunder)


I'm watching that too. :clap


----------



## xFadeToBlack

Beavis and Butthead. :banana


----------



## Meli24R

Doctor Who christmas special


----------



## Annie K

Dexter


----------



## Bbpuff

Rugrats x)


----------



## kangarabbit

Gossip Girl.


----------



## MindOverMood

The Closer


----------



## BrokenStars

Right now i'm watching some show about a chick that sleeps with her blow dryer...:sus And another chick who eats toilet paper. :shock


----------



## Gorillaz

The Boondocks


----------



## dontworrybehappy

BrokenStars said:


> Right now i'm watching some show about a chick that sleeps with her blow dryer...:sus And another chick who eats toilet paper. :shock


^  I'm DVRing that!!! and I'm watching 16 and Pregnant


----------



## Keith

The office


----------



## BrokenStars

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^  I'm DVRing that!!! and I'm watching 16 and Pregnant


It's pretty interesting. Makes me realize that people have worse issues than me. :um


----------



## BluePhoenix54

BrokenStars said:


> It's pretty interesting. Makes me realize that people have worse issues than me. :um


Yeah, even if SA makes life harder for many people there are still others who have it worse. I don't think about it that much though and tend to be caught up in my own problems rather than think of how many people are suffering far worse than me. 
The last show I watched was Mythbusters.


----------



## Misanthropic

I just finished the first season of Lost


----------



## Neptunus

Farscape.


----------



## Josh90

The Royle Family


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Josh90 said:


> The Royle Family


I love The Royle Family! :roll

Last show I watched was Him & Her :lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Last nights peep show, twas pretty epic!


----------



## EunieLuv

1000 ways to die...its pretty depressing.


----------



## TorLin

OverHaulin on TLC


----------



## clair de lune

The Mighty Boosh 

I watched it once a few years back and didn't get it/thought it was crazy...but a station was having a Boosh marathon so I decided to watch again. It's pretty funny


----------



## Josh90

Kenan And Kel


----------



## Rosedubh

The wire


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dora the Explorer.


----------



## kangarabbit

Family Guy.


----------



## Bbpuff

Fish hooks. I hate all disney shows, except this one ! I absouletly love it xD The fishies are so adorable :b I think this is the only cartoon show on that network.. o-o


----------



## DarkHeartKid

iron man anime <3


----------



## RUFB2327

big bang theory


----------



## kangarabbit

The Dr. Oz Show. Interesting. :O


----------



## Flame Sixtyone




----------



## xFadeToBlack

Misanthropic said:


> I just finished the first season of Lost


I was just going to mention that people should start watching this. Lost >


----------



## Josh90

Match Of The Day


----------



## clutchcity

The Wire. I'm on season 4 right now and I can already safely say this is my favorite show of all time.


----------



## ImWeird

Seinfeld


----------



## Meli24R

Supernatural


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Gorillaz

How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

House


----------



## MindOverMood

Afv


----------



## monkeymagic86

Balls Of Steel


----------



## BrokenStars

Extreme Couponing.

It's weird. :sus

People load 9 carts and only pay 6 dollars. :shock:stu


----------



## sean88

The Simpsons. The episodes from the 90's are classic. What happened to this show? Shame, shame. :\ lol


----------



## MaxSchreck

Community


----------



## BrokenStars

Toddlers in Tiaras is on...

Scarier than any horror movie that I have ever seen... :shock


----------



## GuyMontag

M*a*s*h


----------



## MindOverMood

Jersey Shore Season 3:blush


----------



## Meli24R

Big Bang Theory


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN Sports Center


----------



## davemorkal

i watched south park last time..


----------



## VCL XI

_The Norm Show_ season 2

Holy crap, I didn't even notice Brad Dourif played the Devil in an episode.


----------



## Josh90

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## clair de lune

Late Night with Jimmy Fallon


----------



## Popularity

The Wonder Years










It's awesome


----------



## Miss Meggie

*It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia* 
Just finished watching the 6th season.


----------



## heroin

Re-watched a few of the Goodness Gracious Me sketches on Youtube.

They are hilarious. Especially since I am Indian.


----------



## monkeymagic86

Law And Order


----------



## whopper

Going through Battlestar Galactica (2003) and just reached season 3. Hope it picks up soon cause my interest is severely declining.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Cupcake Wars


----------



## layitontheline

Breaking Bad. Ah I can't believe I forgot how wonderful this show is.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Crap


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## PsyKat

Currently watching The Colbert report... next up Craig Ferguson! 



layitontheline said:


> Breaking Bad. Ah I can't believe I forgot how wonderful this show is.


<3


----------



## Neptunus

Farscape.


----------



## Aphexfan

Colbert report! Then...whatever can slightly hold my interest


----------



## Popularity

Entourage Season 2 Episode 2


----------



## Aloysius

Star Trek


----------



## Smug

Just wrapped up season one of The Walking Dead and it looks so promising.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Padres E Hijos :lol


----------



## purplefruit

The Shield. Nearly done watching the final season


----------



## Noca

First 48


----------



## sean88

Dr House said:


> First 48


I always watch this show with my grandpa, he really likes it. lol

The Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Citrine

Modern Family...favorite at the moment


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Tbbt


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Lost


----------



## shanc88

Ncis


----------



## GooGav

Shameless (the original UK version!)


----------



## jtb3485

30 Rock


----------



## Yella

Real Housewives of Atlanta!


----------



## monkeymagic86

The Simpsons


----------



## clair de lune

I'm watching the Man Utd-Tottenham match right now. The only reason to be up this early on a Sunday morning


----------



## Kennnie

futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Magic vs. Celtics)


----------



## MindOverMood

Jersey Shore


----------



## Meli24R

Being Human, I've just started the original uk version and caught the american remake on syfy. I really enjoyed the first episode of the original and thought the remake would suck, but I was suprised. Both are quite good so far.


----------



## christacat

Hollyoaks :sus


----------



## Neptunus

Desperate Housewives


----------



## nycdude

Seinfeld on Fox 5 here in NYC.


----------



## Aloysius

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Bulls)


----------



## PandaPop

Jersey Shore

Poor Jwoww!!!!!


----------



## Annie K

InfoMania


----------



## Dub16

Born Survivor. 
It was silly though. He just wandered aroond some big green forest eatin rubbish and talkin ta himself.
Sure I do that every bloody day!!!!


----------



## Gorillaz

soccer- Real Madrid


----------



## Karsten

Arrested Development said:


> In the middle of watching Breaking Bad. It's pretty intense so far.


Yeah, whats his face really kicks the crap outta that role...


----------



## Josh90

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Aloysius

Josh90 said:


> Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Annie K

Dexter


----------



## prudence

Buffy. Yeah I still watch "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" and love it too! I love the quirky characters, non-sparkly vampires, and witty dialogue. It's still one of my favorite shows. Phew... that was a good release.


----------



## GooGav

The new series of Nurse Jackie, which aired here last night on BBC2.

Brilliant. So touching and funny.


----------



## PandaPop

prudence said:


> Buffy. Yeah I still watch "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" and love it too! I love the quirky characters, non-sparkly vampires, and witty dialogue. It's still one of my favorite shows. Phew... that was a good release.


Nothing wrong with still watching BTVS im a huge fan tbh, im currently going through all my Angel boxsets, i forgot how funny it was


----------



## softshock11

"How I met Your Mother"


----------



## Cyrus

Top Gear .


----------



## Citrine

Wizards of Waverly Place...


----------



## caflme

Star Trek - TNG

Data had multiple personality disorder equivalent... but it was a whole ancient civilization. Brent is such an awesome actor.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods


----------



## mixtape

a rerun of The Big Bang Theory from last month on tape - yep some of us still use VCR.


----------



## Annie K

The Golden Girls


----------



## Cyrus

Bo in the USA. "Pimp my bride" haha. Never knew Bo Selecta was doing specials all the way up to 2006 though.


----------



## Miss Meggie

My boyfriend and I have been watching the entire series of *The Big Bang Theory* online.


----------



## MindOverMood

Virus Buster Serge


----------



## Bbpuff

Courage the cowardly dog ^-^ <3


----------



## Meli24R

Being Human(BBC version) finished s1 and I loved it. Also watched the second episode of the american version on syfy channel and I didn't like it. It's coming off more and more like a carbon copy of the original now.. some of the dialogue between characters and plot are nearly the same. So stupid.


----------



## Aloysius

Miss Meggie said:


> My boyfriend and I have been watching the entire series of *The Big Bang Theory* online.


:yay

My sister bought me the first three seasons for Christmas. I watched them all in a week and dloaded the season 4 episodes. Now my life is meaningless until Thursday nights.

anyhoo, Star trek: The Original Series


----------



## Yozo

it's always sunny in philadelphia


----------



## Citrine

Tyra Banks Show....I know, I know. But sometimes the topics are pretty entertaining.


----------



## mooncake

The Walking Dead (more or less all episodes back-to-back!)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Jazz)


----------



## mixtape

20 minutes of America Idol tonight. Probably won't watch any more. Its really just extremely boring and predictable. Tyler J lo and the Dawg have zero chemistry. And they keep sending on to Hollywood people who have ZERO chance of winning.


----------



## Losm

Not the last thing I've watched but I've been watching it recently... My boyfriend had been trying to get me to watch Death Note for a looong time. I never wanted to since I thought anime wasn't really my thing but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Genelle

Community


----------



## Josh90

The Royle Family


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## deanna57

Celebrity Rehab with Dr.Drew


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Paper Samurai

mooncake said:


> The Walking Dead (more or less all episodes back-to-back!)


 I was recommended this last year but didn't get round to seeing it, I remember it was getting hyped up quite a bit though. Has this actually made it on to UK TV or is this a net watch. And I guess the all important question - any good? :b


----------



## MelysCariad

Honestly?
Stargate Atlantis...

Sci-Fi geek here! hah


----------



## anonymid

Cash Cab


----------



## cafune

Grey's Anatomy! 
I'm actually going through the seventh season on my computer right now!


----------



## cafune

Toad Licker said:


> Grey's Anatomy


You have good taste! :b


----------



## Cyrus

Paper Samurai said:


> I was recommended this last year but didn't get round to seeing it, I remember it was getting hyped up quite a bit though. Has this actually made it on to UK TV or is this a net watch. And I guess the all important question - any good? :b


Think it was on channel FX, but you can download them anyway.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Cyrus said:


> Think it was on channel FX, but you can download them anyway.


Cheers for the heads up  I tend to 'acquire' tv shows through certain digital means anyway lol - but if it's on the box it will save me hogging all the 'net bandwidth lol :b


----------



## SolMercy

"Everybody Hates Chris" lol


----------



## MindOverMood

Medium


----------



## moxosis

Dexter and The Big Bang Theory. Dexter and Sheldon are best characters on TV. It got to me how much I relate to this scene from Dexter. Most of SAS people can probably relate.


----------



## cafune

Well I've caught up for all the episodes of Grey's Anatomy, so now my new obsession is House M.D. I'm starting from the very beginning, meaning, I am on Season 1! Well, I have several hundreds of episodes to work through, eh, it should only take me a couple years! =)


----------



## watashi

The Vampire Diaries.. they just had a new episode


----------



## Livvle

Ture Blood. It's so random o.o;;


----------



## watashi

^I like True Blood, I want a new seaon now lol.


----------



## Reni

I survived....


----------



## pkfire

30 Rock


----------



## Aphexfan

tosh.0!


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Live Laugh Love said:


> Well I've caught up for all the episodes of Grey's Anatomy, so now my new obsession is House M.D. I'm starting from the very beginning, meaning, I am on Season 1! Well, I have several hundreds of episodes to work through, eh, it should only take me a couple years! =)


House is awesome. I got into it a few months ago, on season 4 atm. It's so weird seeing Hugh Laurie do an American accent after watching Blackadder and Fry & Laurie for years.


----------



## cafune

watashi said:


> The Vampire Diaries.. they just had a new episode


You watch Vampire Diaries? My god, that show is _really_ good! =D


----------



## cafune

Duke of Prunes said:


> House is awesome. I got into it a few months ago, on season 4 atm. It's so weird seeing Hugh Laurie do an American accent after watching Blackadder and Fry & Laurie for years.


House _is_ awesome! =) 
I know Hugh Laurie's British but I've never seen him in any shows/movies where he actually talks with his Brit accent. Honestly, I'd think it was weird if he started speaking with it!


----------



## Citrine

No Reservations


----------



## Dying note

SVU--can't get away from the marathons on tv...lol


----------



## MsMusic

watashi said:


> The Vampire Diaries.. they just had a new episode


How do you like it? I actually think it's better than the books, which is weird because I usually prefer the books.


----------



## MindOverMood

Jeopardy


----------



## Gorillaz

just re watched 'The Inbetweener' series. Quality


----------



## Squid24

Doesn't really count as TV, but I watched all 31 episodes of Freeman's Mind in one sitting this weekend and I thought that's something I needed to share.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## watashi

MsMusic said:


> How do you like it? I actually think it's better than the books, which is weird because I usually prefer the books.


I haven't read the books, but I usually like the books better too. I think it's pretty interesting if you like fantasy shows with vampires, witches, etc. If I had to compare I'd say True Blood is better, but this one is good too.


----------



## Chrysalii

local news. 
They just went HD earlier this week.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Storage Wars


----------



## MindOverMood

Jersey Shore


----------



## MsMusic

Canadian Brotha said:


> Storage Wars


I love that show! Barry is hilarious:lol


----------



## MsMusic

Face Off


----------



## Josh90

Human Planet


----------



## Miss Meggie

*CSI*

My boyfriend and I are starting with the first season of Las Vegas, going all the way through, then repeating with Miami and New York.


----------



## Josh90

Made In Britain


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavricks vs. Celtics)


----------



## Annie K

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## retropat

Parks & Recreation.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fringe


----------



## jtb3485

Monk


----------



## Cyrus

Louis Theroux - Ultra Zionists. I wish this guy would do more stuff he turns anything and everythying into something that's interesting.

Top Gear - That police chase through Albania was pretty good.


----------



## Enora Lively

Misfits. I have a huge crush on Nathan. xD


----------



## Aloysius

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Meli24R

Fringe


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Livvle

Am currently watching Hells Kitchen USA. Love Gordon Ramsay, he's so funny!


----------



## Tez

South Park!
Woot.


----------



## udontknowme

Smallville


----------



## Annie K

ER


----------



## Saekon

Tosh.0


----------



## Neptunus

Top Chef.


----------



## cassiopeia

general hospital


----------



## Melinda

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## momosy

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## silentcliche

An Idiot Abroad.


----------



## purplefruit

The Simpsons


----------



## caflme

Star Trek TNG

It's my favorite... one of my Christmas presents was a black t-shirt that had WWPD? (What Would Pickard Do?) and a picture of Capt. Pickard on it.


----------



## Gorillaz

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Josh90

BBC London News


----------



## FUBAR

Fringe _O_


----------



## Toad Licker

Throwdown with Bobby Flay


----------



## Meli24R

Supernatural


----------



## Aloysius

Star Trek


----------



## Neptunus

Farscape


----------



## rawrsmus

Started watching *Alfred Hitchcock presents *recently, really liking it.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Two and a half men.


----------



## Glacial

Just Go With It


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Pistons)


----------



## Rez

Community.. this show has been getting worse (IMO) since it's return this year :\


----------



## Jcgrey

St tng


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Iron Chef America


----------



## Green Eyes

House


----------



## Jcgrey

Green Eyes said:


> House


I love house


----------



## Josh90

WWE RAW

Finally, The Rock has come back!


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Meli24R

Parks and Recreation- Really enjoying this show, it's improved so much since the first season (which I didn't find very funny)


----------



## Bathory

*Being Erica*. Actually, I just finished re-watching the first two seasons. I came across this show last year on Hulu and instantly fell in love. I anxiously await each episode of the new season (3)!


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Top Gear. Missed last week's one, so I stuck it on iPlayer.


----------



## Arisa1536

Drop dead diva and the mentalist


----------



## Gorillaz

Barcelona vs Real Sporting


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Mr. Sunshine


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Intervention - Actually had a happy ending.


----------



## anonymid

Frasier


----------



## Charizard

Colbert Report


----------



## purplefruit

That new Criminal Minds w/ Forest Whitaker. It was boring :|


----------



## whiterabbit

_Band of Gold_


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## jtb3485

The Ricky Gervais Show


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Dragons' Den.


Holy capitalism!


----------



## MindOverMood

The Closer


----------



## Aphexfan

The Simpsons!


----------



## Cyrus

Shameless. The American remake. I really like it. And that Emmy Rossum who plays Fi is hot.


----------



## Matthewop

the walking dead!! it is so hot and it is an amazing show!


----------



## LifeGoesOn

The Office. I LOVE STEVE CARELL :b


----------



## Duke of Prunes

House.


----------



## caflme

Chuck 
The Sopranos...

My son and I were watching Chuck but I couldn't keep up so watched a recorded episode of The Sopranos instead.


----------



## leonardess

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## layitontheline

Weeds. It's enjoyable and refreshing.


----------



## MoniqueS

the good wife


----------



## jtb3485

The Colbert Report


----------



## Josh90

Sky Sports News


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Bucks)


----------



## Josh90

Arsenal vs Birmingham


----------



## Bobred

Arsenal vs Birmingham, never mind Arsenal, theres always the Champions league


----------



## emptybottle2

I hate that I enjoy a show called "Cougar Town." Been watching season 2 all day. It's not bad.


----------



## Merely

Golden Girls, there happens to be a marathon on. Yesterday it was Empty Nest. 1980's sitcoms :heart them so.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I've been all about Spartacus all weekend. Sex and violence and the cesspool of ancient Roman politics=good times


----------



## Ashkat

Joan & Melissa. I love Joan Rivers


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Top Gear


----------



## Exotik

Ready To Freak Out said:


> I've been all about Spartacus all weekend. Sex and violence and the cesspool of ancient Roman politics=good times


 dood that show is sick


----------



## Charlaine

The Cosby Show! <3


----------



## williamalarice

Lost and i got lost into it.


----------



## She

Skins (UK..)


----------



## MindOverMood

Degrassi


----------



## Gorillaz

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Exotik said:


> dood that show is sick


I know right? Best thing since Rome. Wondering how Season 2 will play out...


----------



## MindOverMood

Intervention


----------



## AK32

Castle


----------



## Classified

Skins (US)

(If only my teenage years had been more like that, but with less drugs than they use in the TV world...)


----------



## Duke of Prunes

QI


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Ashkat

The View


----------



## mus

Modern Family!


----------



## arpeggiator

Californication


----------



## GuyMontag

mus said:


> Modern Family!


Me too. I watched the latest episode earlier today.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## millenniumman75

The Cape.

I like that show.


----------



## Medicine Man X

Blackadder goes forth.

Rowan Atkinson before his Mr. Bean days and Hugh Laurie before his "House M.D." days.


----------



## Spindrift

MST3K: Space Mutiny. Probably my favorite episode. _Thick McRunfast!_

Loading up some Deadwood now. I really wish that show had received a proper send-off.


----------



## layitontheline

Weeds. Gah, he intentionally made a hole in the condom. Stupid stupid stupid.


----------



## writingupastorm

Justified.


----------



## kingfoxy

Hells Kitchen


----------



## caflme

Star Trek TNG


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Criminal Minds.


----------



## Josh90

WWE Raw


----------



## jtb3485

The Colbert Report


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly


----------



## Charizard

Arrested Development.

It never gets old.


----------



## atticusfinch

Teen Mom


----------



## laura024

American Idol


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Stormclouds

At the End of My Leash


----------



## Duke of Prunes

House


----------



## Pangur Ban

*SpongeBob Squarepants* - Season 2 on DVD


----------



## Spindrift

MST3K - Final Justice


----------



## Tez

South Park


----------



## writingupastorm

Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Jersey Shore lol


----------



## vash

[Scrubs] <3


----------



## writingupastorm

Generation Kill.


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Fringe


----------



## Josh90

Only Fools and Horses


----------



## Aphexfan

Daily show!


----------



## purplefruit

The Simpsons :roll

(it's all I watch, because I've got episodes on my computer - I don't get much TV time)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Supernatural.


----------



## Stormclouds

Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Everybody Loves Raymond :b


----------



## Neptunus

Celebrity Apprentice.


----------



## quiet0lady

Modern Family


----------



## uhhhbrandon

The Walking Dead

BEST SHOW EVAR!!!


----------



## Duke of Prunes

House


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

*Bored To Death*

Watch it. It's quirky, dark and funny.


----------



## Gorillaz

Chuck.


----------



## Stormclouds

Jeopardy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Charizard

Dead Like Me

I've been watching it on netflix, and am pretty much watching an episode every chance I get.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

SOme political show. The presenter is very acid and comic towards our government and I enjoy it


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Jeopardy. One of the contestants on there tonight scared me.


----------



## atticusfinch

1 girl 5 gays


----------



## MindOverMood

Jersey Shore


The finale is next week :|


----------



## atticusfinch

MindOverMood said:


> Jersey Shore
> 
> The finale is next week :|


GOOD. :evil


----------



## Spindrift

Was introduced to Spaced today. Will see if I can stick with it.


----------



## layitontheline

Ace of Cakes


----------



## MindOverMood

atticusfinch said:


> GOOD. :evil


:wife


----------



## BetaBoy90

atticusfinch said:


> 1 girl 5 gays


Haha epic! I love that show, a little too much it seems.


----------



## Josh90

Planet Earth


----------



## Neptunus

Survivor Redemption Island.


----------



## Arrested Development

Spindrift said:


> Was introduced to Spaced today. Will see if I can stick with it.


I love that show!

Re-watching Scrubs :mushy


----------



## atticusfinch

say yes to the dress


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Oz


----------



## atticusfinch

Canadian Brotha said:


> Oz


what a classic.


----------



## Stormclouds

Canadian Brotha said:


> Oz


Awesome show. Did you know Vern is doing insurance commercials now?


----------



## noyadefleur

The Golden Girls


----------



## atticusfinch

Stormclouds said:


> Awesome show. Did you know Vern is doing insurance commercials now?


Did you know detective Elliot Stabler in Law and Order: SVU was a bisexual serial killer in that show before? :b


----------



## cybernaut

Family Guy =D


----------



## sean88

Jersey Shore... lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Law & Order


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Everybody Hates Chris


----------



## TenYears

Jersey Shore. It's like a bad car wreck on the side of the road you can't help but look. The Situation really needs to get his *** kicked.


----------



## noyadefleur

Glee; oddly entertaining.


----------



## vash

Bones


----------



## Cruella

Dead like me


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods


----------



## Spindrift

An Idiot Abroad.

UGH. So good.


----------



## Neptunus

Celebrity Apprentice


----------



## atticusfinch

millionaire matchmaker


----------



## QuietSoul

The Middle :yes


----------



## Buriteri

the fresh prince of Bel-air!


----------



## Toad Licker

Wonderfalls


----------



## dp88

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Josh90

Only Fools And Horses


----------



## MindOverMood

Degrassi High


----------



## thewall

arrested development


----------



## Gorillaz

Chuck. Ive watched nearly the entire series in the past week and half. Shame


----------



## RedTulip

The Golden Girls


----------



## IppikiOokami

Man vs Wild


----------



## Meli24R

Modern Family


----------



## CeilingStarer

Naruto


----------



## atticusfinch

cash cab!


----------



## Charizard

Just finished watching the series Dead Like Me. Great show, but the unresolved plotlines is really a shame.


----------



## writingupastorm

Community


----------



## CreamCheese

Daily Show
Colbert Report
John Oliver's new stand up show w/e it's called.

)


----------



## NMM

Chicago Code, its pretty good. i dont usually watch police drama's, but its from the same guy who created the Shield (never saw, but heard great things about) so i gave it a chance.


----------



## odd_one_out

Documentary series on English National Ballet. It was great (I watched one episode twice) because it showed how gruelling it all is, but the music and background noises kept giving me funny turns.


----------



## writingupastorm

Two and a Half Men


----------



## derrickrose

Leverage. Timothy Hutton is beast


----------



## Tez

Whose Line Is It Anyway!


----------



## aussiegal

Survivor - Redemption Island


----------



## anonymid

Cake Boss


----------



## Meli24R

Vampire Diaries, I thought this show would suck like Twilight, but I'm actually enjoying it. It was a bit slow at first, but now the plot is always moving forward and there are plenty of twists.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Thunder)


----------



## Keith

Bruins vs Flyers


----------



## room101

The season finale of Shameless. 

I think I'm falling in love with Lip.


----------



## MindOverMood

Intervention.


----------



## Pangur Ban

The Simpsons Season 2


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

fam guy


----------



## Bathory

Watching the season finale of Shameless right now, for the second time.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Glee :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Enterprise


----------



## MindOverMood

Afv


----------



## Cheesecake

The Office. I just started watching it and the humor seems to really click with me.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Doctor Who :clap


----------



## room101

United States of Tara is back!


----------



## MojoCrunch

Law and Order: SVU. Still the best of the Law and Order's, next to Law and Order: LA.


----------



## dollparts

Two and a half men :clap


----------



## Bathory

room101 said:


> United States of Tara is back!


:clap:clap


----------



## Globe_Trekker

Castle


----------



## Josh90

WWE Raw


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Hornets)


----------



## Neptunus

Celebrity Apprentice.


----------



## mrbojangles

"What Not To Wear"

Yeah I like that show, AND YOU BETTER BE OK WITH IT!!!


----------



## noyadefleur

Watching Survivor right now. After watching for the past seven seasons, it's getting a bit dull and repetitive. x)


----------



## MindOverMood

Republic of Doyle


----------



## Waterinthesink7

HOUSE. I really like that show.


----------



## MindOverMood

Wipeout


----------



## room101

The most godawful episode of Grey's Anatomy by far -__-


----------



## leave me alone

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## notna

Junior Doctors: Your Life in Their Hands 

Last episode from the Season.


----------



## Waterinthesink7

room101 said:


> The most godawful episode of Grey's Anatomy by far -__-


I have to agree with that statement. Times ten. I think the episode was more like "let's showcase Sara Ramirez's singing talents so she can become a famous singer!" or something along those lines. Was there even a plot?!?

Anyways the last show I wacthed was The Ellen Degeneres show.


----------



## au Lait

I just finished watching An Idiot Abroad for the first time. It was pretty funny. Will def be watching more in the future.



mrbojangles said:


> "What Not To Wear"
> 
> Yeah I like that show, AND YOU BETTER BE OK WITH IT!!!


:clap You have my blessing.

I wish that Stacy and Clinton would come live with me and help me dress myself every single day forever.


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## binsky

It hasn't come on yet, but the last show I watch tonight will be WWE Tough Enough. Can't wait... :clap


----------



## leave me alone

Breakout Kings


----------



## Josh90

Wrestlemania 27


----------



## MindOverMood

The Real World


----------



## daniel1989

Naruto Shippuuden 205


----------



## Waterinthesink7

daniel1989 said:


> Naruto Shippuuden 205


I really need to start getting back into Shippuden again. I think I stopped after episode 46 or 47. :um

Last tv show I watched: Survivor. Does anyone here watch that anymore??? I found it absolutely hilarious how Matt got sent back to Redemption Island *yet again.*


----------



## layitontheline

cupcake wars


----------



## danberado

Just got done with Sci-Fi's Battlestar Galactica. Great series except for any and all Baltar/Six scenes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Throwdown with Bobby Flay


----------



## cafune

Criminal Minds. Well, I fell asleep through the first half of it, hopefully it still counts! (And it wasn't boring, I was just exhausted.)


----------



## GuyMontag

Married with Children.


----------



## au Lait

Shark Men.

Which, much to my disappointment, was not about half men/half shark hybrids. >=(


----------



## Fantas Eyes

The Monkees


----------



## Charizard

River Monsters. 

It's terrible because I have a phobia of natural bodies of water that I can't see the bottom of. This show does nothing but reaffirm that phobia. I can't bring myself to look away though.


----------



## daniel1989

The big bang theory
Family Guy
The Simpsons
American Dad
Criminal Minds & suspect behaviour. 
I am Number Four
American Born Asians


----------



## Susan Storm

Well the last TV show that I watched and really enjoyed was The Event. 

At first I thought it was another Lost wanabe, but I think its really come into its own and it's actually getting addictive for me, i'm really enjoying it. But it looks like it will be cancelled with no season 2, don't think it's doing too well in the ratings. And in the UK they moved it from 9pm to after 11pm, why do that? Bad omens for the show, they done this last year with FlashForward, all my fav shows end too soon 

Hope they don't cancel it on a cliffhanger at least, or i'm done with new shows.


----------



## Gorillaz

Chuck


----------



## sas111

:b The Biggest Loser.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Stormclouds

Oprah


----------



## MindOverMood

Stormclouds said:


> Oprah


This and now I have to watch tomorrows episode because of that preview where the boy was chained up by his parents.


----------



## Josh90

Mastermind


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Game of Thrones


----------



## atticusfinch

shameless (us version)


----------



## Pangur Ban

Dragon Ball Z


----------



## leave me alone

Fringe.. The last episode was weird o_o


----------



## SlightlyJaded

Community. I adore that show!


----------



## kosherpiggy

manswers


----------



## TenYears

Two and 1/2 men


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

the vampire diaries.....yes guilty pleasure =/


----------



## kosherpiggy

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic


----------



## ladofmad

Dexter


----------



## Charizard

The Twilight Zone.

The entire original series was recently added to Netflix's instant streaming. :boogie


----------



## atticusfinch

Sportscentre


----------



## kosherpiggy

Conan


----------



## MindOverMood

The Real World



lonelysheep said:


> Dragon Ball Z


:clap


kosherpiggy said:


> My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic


:blank:b


----------



## Spindrift

The Thick of It.

One day, I hope to swear as eloquently as that magnificent Scottish *******.


----------



## kosherpiggy

How i met your mother


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Nikita


----------



## ladofmad

Charizard said:


> The Twilight Zone.
> 
> The entire original series was recently added to Netflix's instant streaming. :boogie


Loved that show. My favorites were "Time Enough at Last" (kind of a paradise for SA), "The Hitch-Hiker" (Inger Stevens was quite pretty), and "Caesar and Me".


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## QuietSoul

The Office / Parks & Recreation


----------



## Josh90

TNA Lockdown 2011


----------



## cybernaut

Ghost Adventures


----------



## emmalouise89

Lost Season 3 Episode 1


----------



## Paper Samurai

The Walking Dead / Death Note


----------



## Josh90

The Lion Family


----------



## StevenGlansberg

The Wire - Just finished season 3. Very good but I'm not sure it's the GOAT like a lot of people seem to think.


----------



## Tez

Cake Boss


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## GuyMontag

Arrested Development

George Sr.:I oughta shave your head, and make you sit under that camera all night, mister.


----------



## PsyKat

The Sarah Silverman Program


----------



## Stormclouds

Dancing with the Stars


----------



## Robodontopus

i watched game of thrones and the killing on sunday. both are really good so far.


----------



## cybernaut

Jail


----------



## Miss Meggie

*csi*


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Cheers - Season 11


----------



## leave me alone

Lockup


----------



## JadedCalalily

Prison Break


----------



## udontknowme

King of the Hill:mushy


----------



## au Lait

Archer


----------



## thewall

_Real Time with Bill Maher_


----------



## Fairydust

CSI Miami


----------



## rawrguy

That 70's Show


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

ER, season 7 of 15


----------



## DayDreamer93

Games of Thrones


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Lakers)


----------



## Orchid20

twin peaks! obsessed.


----------



## atticusfinch

Mayday, An Idiot Abroad, Dirty Jobs, and Mythbusters


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Shameless - US.
Good cast, someone recommended it. Not half bad.


----------



## serene7

Desperate Housewives


----------



## Josh90

WWE Raw


----------



## udontknowme

Psych


----------



## atticusfinch

Medium


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster Bug Wars


----------



## atticusfinch

Toad Licker said:


> Monster Bug Wars


:yay


----------



## gr15

I don't think I've watched TV in weeks :|


----------



## Neptunus

Survivor.


----------



## Spindrift

MST3K: The Magic Voyage of Sinbad


----------



## running n circles

3rd rock from the sun.......netflix


----------



## Ernie

Fringe


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Glee


----------



## Still Waters

Ernie said:


> Fringe


EXACTLY what I was going to say!! I so adore that show!!:yes


----------



## au Lait

Watching a How the Universe was Made marathon on the Science Channel.

Nerding it up oh yeaaaah. 8)


----------



## Josh90

TNA Impact


----------



## Neptunus

Celebrity Apprentice.


----------



## Gorillaz

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

The Office... Its really sad that michael left and it was really wierd to watch the first episode where he isnt in it.


----------



## Clax

Breaking Bad. 

Love it.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Mavericks)


----------



## Neptunus

Survivor on Hulu.


----------



## Rocklee96

Aqua Teen Hunger Force.


----------



## Babbages

Whats T.V?


----------



## Fairydust

Peter Andre: The Next Chapter


----------



## Toad Licker

Oddities


----------



## laura024

16 and Pregnant Season 3


----------



## atticusfinch

Toad Licker said:


> Oddities


OMG, this show. that guy who requested to look at the straitjacket: :um

___

Law and Order SVU _(both a happy and sad conclusion)_

SNL _(who knew Michael Bolton could be funny?)_


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Doctor Who


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

South Park, S15E02.


----------



## Gorillaz

Futurama. It was the episode with the 7 leaf clover. Best episode ever, only rivaled by the episode with Fry's dog.


----------



## Josh90

I'm Alan Partridge


----------



## Elleinad

Marathoning The Good Wife.


----------



## mrbojangles

Gorillaz said:


> only rivaled by the episode with Fry's dog


The saddest Futurama episode ever :|


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Mavericks)


----------



## Meli24R

Doctor Who


----------



## mrbojangles

Bob's Burger's.


----------



## atticusfinch

House _(an old episode)_


----------



## Gorillaz

Chuck


----------



## layitontheline

Just for Laughs Gags


----------



## MindOverMood

Disaster Date


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Hawks vs. Bulls)


----------



## atticusfinch

Criminal Minds


----------



## atticusfinch

Law and Order SVU (such a good episode)


----------



## Spindrift

The Amazing Race

FML, I want those five minutes back.


----------



## Kennnie

Supernatural


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Can someone confirm I'm not the only guy who watches Vampire diaries.


----------



## Meli24R

Big Bang Theory



jayjaythejetplane said:


> Can someone confirm I'm not the only guy who watches Vampire diaries.


lol don't feel bad for liking it
I thought it would suck like all the other cheesy romantic vampire shows/films before I started watching. But it actually has interesting storylines and all these twists and turns. 
Haven't watched the last 3 episodes yet..I need to get caught up.


----------



## atticusfinch

Buffy the Vampire Slayer

_(there's a marathon - oh my gosh. i'm debating if i should continue watching rather than go to Starbucks and do school stuff)_


----------



## cybernaut

Most Shocking on TruTv


----------



## GuyMontag

All in the Family


----------



## atticusfinch

CBC's Hockey Night In Canada _(Tampa @ Boston)_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

MLB: Yankees


----------



## Toad Licker

Oddities


----------



## Canadian Brotha

True Blood


----------



## ChubbyFish

Black Books


----------



## Spindrift

The Thick of It


----------



## Meli24R

Doctor Who


----------



## layitontheline

V. blehhh.


----------



## MindOverMood

Extreme Makeover: Home Edition


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Surivior: Redemption Island Finale


----------



## MelysCariad

Survivor: Redemption Island --> the finale!


----------



## whiterabbit

Bee Gees: In Our Own Time

I actually got a little teary-eyed towards the end there when Robin and Barry were having a brotherly moment. I need a slap across the face one of these days.


----------



## atticusfinch

Lost: Mystery of Flight 447

_(CBC documentary)_


----------



## MindOverMood

Two and a half men


----------



## atticusfinch

I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant.

-_-


----------



## mcmuffinme

Always Sunny...

I love that show. I heard it went downhill, but since I don't keep up with the show I haven't seen any of these alleged flop episodes.


----------



## yellowdiamonds

Being Human <3


----------



## MindOverMood

Oprah


----------



## Stormclouds

Jeopardy


----------



## atticusfinch

Criminal Minds


----------



## atticusfinch

Late Night With Jimmy Fallon


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Glee


----------



## Emptyheart101

Where they repo cars..forgot what it's called


----------



## blair

1 girl 5 gays


----------



## IfWinterEnds

Never seen much TV, but Arrested Development is one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Mavericks)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

American Idol


----------



## Perkins

Sarah Connor Chronicles. That show was ROBBED. Robbed, I tell ya!


----------



## sas111

Americas Next Top Model, the finale.


----------



## Spindrift

Doctor Who - Silence in the Library/Forest of the Dead


----------



## Godless1

Annarella said:


> Sarah Connor Chronicles. That show was ROBBED. Robbed, I tell ya!


Yup Fox sucks. Firefly, Undeclared, Futurama, Arrested Development, The Tick, Titus (Such a great show), Family Guy, the list goes on and on. Stupid Fox.


----------



## GreatandTerribleBunny

yellowdiamonds said:


> Being Human <3


I love that show! The American version, anyway; I've yet to find the original on DVD.

I was watching Parks and Recreation earlier.


----------



## Josh90

TNA Impact


----------



## yellowdiamonds

GreatandTerribleBunny said:


> I love that show! The American version, anyway; I've yet to find the original on DVD.
> 
> I was watching Parks and Recreation earlier.


Yeah, it's the US version I watch. I didn't like what I saw of the British version, but the US one is amazing!!


----------



## GuyMontag

The season finale of Parks and Recreation, and The Office season finale before that.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

House


----------



## felula

The Office (Season 7, Ep. 24: Search Committee)


----------



## Devil

Well.. full episode probably Veronica Mars


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Enterprise


----------



## Josh90

The Office (UK)


----------



## Fairydust

My Name Is Earl.


----------



## atticusfinch

Oddities


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I'm watching an episode from the first season of Pokemon right now.


----------



## layitontheline

Goosebumps. Ahhhh, good show.


----------



## sas111

I'm watching 1 girl 5 gays on mtv, strange show.


----------



## Spindrift

X-Men: TAS

Found out that Marvel has the entire series up on their site. I almost wept.


----------



## Perkins

SNL hosted by Justin Timberlake & Lady Gaga


----------



## Darcy

Happy Endings. Have been watching it since I haven't been enjoying the last season of HIMYM.


----------



## CeilingStarer

"An Idiot Abroad (UK)"

I've only watched the first (China) episode, but I'm finding it pretty hilarious.


----------



## Fairydust

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation


----------



## tommo1234

Balls of steel


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Thunder)


----------



## millenniumman75

Dancing with the Stars


----------



## Gorillaz

Fresh Prince of Bel Air


----------



## nicole81

true blood or lost


----------



## haraya

Just started Carnivàle. :]


----------



## Fantas Eyes

The Bachelorette


----------



## josh23

Family guy <3


----------



## AnimeV

House


----------



## KumagoroBeam

This is england '86


----------



## jet10

supernatural


----------



## Fantas Eyes

The season finale of glee


----------



## Sparkpea

house md


----------



## Josh90

Greatest Movie Mistakes


----------



## MindOverMood

Last episode of The Oprah Show.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Mavericks)


----------



## Rocklee96

King of the Hill.


----------



## GuyMontag

Trailer Park Boys


----------



## RUFB2327

King of Queens


----------



## MindOverMood

The Real World


----------



## CopadoMexicano

American idol


----------



## Cyrus

Breakout Kings.


----------



## Stormclouds

Mantracker


----------



## au Lait

Pawn Queens

This show is sooo addictive.


----------



## Toad Licker

How It's Made


----------



## atticusfinch

1 Girl 5 Gays


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Csi:ny


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Classic F1 on BBC Red Button


----------



## Meli24R

Doctor Who, the twist at the end was crazy:shock..can't wait until the next episode


----------



## melissa75

Storm Chasers


----------



## VidaDuerme

Midsomer Murders.


----------



## RayOfLight123

Doctor Who...amazing episode


----------



## cinnamon girl

Apocalypto. Loved it!!


----------



## citizen_erased

Extreme Makeover: Home Edition


----------



## theJdogg

Black books. Funny stuff.


----------



## sansd

Game of Thrones.


----------



## Meli24R

1000 Ways to Die, there are some very bizzare deaths. It's morbidly interesting.


----------



## Stormclouds

Family Feud :lol


----------



## GuyMontag

Mad Men. I'm working on season 3.


----------



## Choci Loni

I hadn't watched this for several years. Loved this when I was little! I still do


----------



## Angha

Billy the Exterminator.  It's on Netflix! lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano

MLB Baseball


----------



## Toad Licker

Through The Wormhole


----------



## Spindrift

Flight of the Conchords

First time viewing, actually. Not bad.


----------



## theJdogg

Spindrift said:


> Flight of the Conchords
> 
> First time viewing, actually. Not bad.


That's where I got my sas name. Classic series!


----------



## anonymid

Bizarre Foods. He was in Iceland eating rotted shark meat, or something like that. Yum yum.


----------



## Sadaiyappan

Dexter was the last show I watched. Before that I was watching Spartacus Blood and Sand season 2, there are some really graphic sex scenes in the show and there are some gay characters. Spartacus Blood and Sand is almost like a soft core porn.


----------



## Sadaiyappan

The entire Dexter TV series.


----------



## kosherpiggy

That '70s show


----------



## Meli24R

Doctor Who, amazing episode!


----------



## lazygnome

Sugar rush ! -really funny and entertaining show


----------



## MindOverMood

MTV Movie Awards 2011


----------



## 390

The Amazing Race Australia. Richard and Joey = proof that burning bridges with other people gets you nowhere.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

*Breaking Bad*


----------



## atticusfinch

Todd and the Pure Book of Evil.


----------



## uchiha55

Everyone Loves Raymond


----------



## kikiwi

Doctor Who


----------



## atticusfinch

Criminal Minds


----------



## Meli24R

Started watching Nikita, I like it so far


----------



## rawrguy

Some live show on SPIKE TV introducing the latest video games.


----------



## Lindsaymorgan19

Sex and the city.


----------



## anonymid

Freaks and Geeks


----------



## Ryoshima

Avatar The Last Airbender, Animated version.


----------



## Godless1

South Park mid-season finale. I honestly think that was one of the smartest episodes they've done in a long long time. It works as not only a brilliant commentary on getting older and growing apart from people and things, but also as a hilarious critique of all the jackasses who claim the show sucks now. Man, that was really good.


----------



## Angha

Storage wars. :b


----------



## mooncake

Mad Men


----------



## whiterabbit

_The Duke at 90_

It was just on after the athletics so...

My overriding feeling watching it was jealousy. I wouldn't like to have his life but I would quite like to have several of his character traits.


----------



## Nefury

Mike & Molly, not the best thing around but worth watching I guess :/


----------



## the talking one

The Wire, almost finished season 1 and I gotta say it's brilliant.


----------



## popeet

season 2 episodes 1-6 of treme.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Canadian GP qualifying


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Raulz0r

Married with Children S4 / Ep 17


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Heat)


----------



## SusanStorm

Game of thrones


----------



## Losteagle

Ncis


----------



## coeur

Endgame, it's about an agoraphobic chess master... 
Pretty good, actually.


----------



## Cyrus

Americas Got Talent. Much better than the ****e Britain had to offer this year!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Ncis


----------



## Oscar7

Tosh.O. I love this show.


----------



## feels

Game of Thrones


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Peep Show


----------



## VCL XI

_Jon Benjamin Has a Van_

I'm sort of glad this preempted _Norm MacDonald's Sports Show_ this week because I wouldn't have caught it otherwise. Pretty great already; very much in the spirit of _Dog Bites Man_, even down to Matt Walsh making an appearance.


----------



## jet10

X-files


----------



## au Lait

Portlandia

omg I can't get enough of Put a Bird On It.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

TBBT. I can empathise.


----------



## cousin corona

I just saw the entire season on of shameless(US)
pretty good show.

Might be a keeper.


----------



## Losteagle

Without A Trace


----------



## Toad Licker

Through the Wormhole with Morgan Freeman


----------



## sas111

Dr. Oz show. :teeth


----------



## FitchForce

Myth Busters, Yo.


----------



## Losteagle

Csi: Ny


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## kagiand

the wire


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Ni Hao Kai Lan. Lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Local News


----------



## Godless1

I started watching Battlestar Galactica. It's at least as good as advertised.


----------



## sas111

I watched the hockey game riot in Vancouver, on the news. :teeth ...really, really hilarious.


----------



## KeithB72

Breaking Bad. My first exposure to it was when AMC started showing every single episode, from the beginning, a few months ago, and I'm really enjoying it. I figured I'd check it out because I'm a huge fan of all of AMC's other original programming like Mad Men, The Killing and The Walking Dead. Turns out Breaking Bad does not disappoint.


----------



## Godless1

^^:clap


----------



## Losteagle

Scrubs


----------



## nonso

How It's Made. I'm an information spongeeeee.


----------



## Spindrift

Doctor Who

Not the biggest fan of Chris Eccleston. He was an okay Doctor, but I get the impression that he didn't really care about the role.


----------



## jet10

Dexter


----------



## Losteagle

M.a.s.h


----------



## awkwardface

Spindrift said:


> Doctor Who
> 
> Not the biggest fan of Chris Eccleston. He was an okay Doctor, but I get the impression that he didn't really care about the role.


This, too, but I'm watching the episodes with Matt Smith as the Doctor.


----------



## rawrguy

some show on the discovery channel i forgot what it was lol


----------



## Josh90

24 Hours in A&E


----------



## Sparkpea

home & away


----------



## Tommy5000

Just watched some South Park, now im watching The Office.


----------



## prudence

Dollhouse


----------



## Toad Licker

Oddities


----------



## cybernaut

(Almost) Got Away With It on Discovery Channel.


----------



## Losteagle

Cold Case


----------



## prudence

Dollhouse (another episode)


----------



## Popularity

Breaking Bad

actually a very entertaining show


----------



## GuyMontag

I finished off season 10 of M*A*S*H.


----------



## General Shy Guy

Watching Firefly right now. Shame it only lasted 1 season.


----------



## prudence

^^ I know... miss that show. 

Watching "The Guild"


----------



## Josh90

I'm Alan Partridge


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Just finished watching some porn. j/k 

Local news


----------



## Losteagle

Criminal Minds


----------



## tbyrfan

The Waltons


----------



## Oscar7

The Office. Always a fun show to watch.


----------



## Meli24R

Falling Skies -I'm not usually impressed by pilot episodes, but this was pretty good. Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## intheshadows

:twistedthe first two epsiodes of Dexter.


----------



## Toad Licker

Oddities


----------



## Losteagle

All In The Family


----------



## Kennnie

Buffy
The Vampire Slayer


----------



## LALoner

Kennnie said:


> Buffy
> The Vampire Slayer


There goes your no masturbation streak.


----------



## Sadaiyappan

cinnamon girl said:


> Apocalypto. Loved it!!


Dexter. It doesn't compare to LOST but it was good. The Wire is a good show.


----------



## cybernaut

Losteagle said:


> Criminal Minds


I love this show .



atticusfinch said:


> Jail
> 
> _(a whole cycle of a marathon)_


Haha, I never get tired of those Jail marathons.

The last show that I watched was Family Guy,btw.


----------



## andbreathme

Game of thrones


----------



## chrisj89

Home and Away


----------



## Losteagle

Scrubs


----------



## Losteagle

Married with Children....


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## MissElley

Little People Big World. My kinda show.


----------



## Losteagle

Local News


----------



## GuyMontag

Sanford & Son


----------



## JadedCalalily

Prison Break


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wakfu.

It's a good french cartoon for those interested. They also have a great mmo in closed beta at the moment which is based on the cartoon.

You can watch season 1 and 2 on this website:
They have english subs, but no dubs yet.

http://brotherhoodoftofu.com/


----------



## jet10

The Walking Dead


----------



## Losteagle

Numb3rs


----------



## Toad Licker

Oddities


----------



## skygazer

Dual Survival :boogie


----------



## Annie K

I Survived


----------



## Losteagle

Benny Hill


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star


----------



## Squid24

Dexter


----------



## StarryNights2089

True blood *-*


----------



## x3 Misaki

Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Victorious


----------



## Toad Licker

Celebrity Rehab with Dr. Drew


----------



## prudence

Never Mind the Buzzcocks


----------



## MindOverMood

Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## Losteagle

King Of The Hill


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Game of Thrones, brilliant.


----------



## Rosedubh

Daniel89 said:


> Game of Thrones, brilliant.


Love that show, can't wait for the next season.Winter is coming!

Childrens Hospital.


----------



## Poisoned

That 70's Show


----------



## mooncake

The Apprentice


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

Pretty Little Liars.


----------



## Toad Licker

How It's Made


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

The Planets


----------



## Noca

Myth Busters


----------



## caflme

Bones


----------



## plusminusinfinity

entourage

to those who have seen weeds, is it any good?


----------



## Toad Licker

Oddities


----------



## Godless1

SpicyTuna said:


> entourage
> 
> to those who have seen weeds, is it any good?


The first few seasons were awesome, then it got ridiculous and I stopped watching.


----------



## The Awkward One

Ghost Hunters. Love it.


----------



## plusminusinfinity

Godless1 said:


> The first few seasons were awesome, then it got ridiculous and I stopped watching.


Thanks


----------



## MindOverMood

The Dog Whisperer


----------



## sas111

Beyond Survival, I prefer les stroud's old survival show. Ohh how I wish I had his job, I belong in the jungle.


----------



## pigwidgeon

Rookie Blue!!! love it!!!


----------



## Puppuccino

"Entourage" Why? Because Jeremy Piven as Ari Gold is legend and Adrian Grenier (as Vince Chase) is really hot.


----------



## caflme

MasterChef


----------



## Toad Licker

M*a*s*h


----------



## Neptunus

Legend of the Seeker.


----------



## Arrested Development

Misfits


----------



## jingybopa

The IT Crowd


----------



## atticusfinch

Cash Cab


----------



## Losteagle

Cold Case


----------



## cirrus

Iron Chef (the original Japanese one) -- the voice dubbing and super dramaticness of it all are good fun!


----------



## atticusfinch

Mayday

_(the Chalk Airlines Flight 101 crash)_


----------



## Aloysius

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia.


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly


----------



## cafune

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Rocklee96

South Park. One of my favorite episodes, too.


----------



## Campeador

Recently finished the lone season of FlashForward (a travesty it was cancelled), and spent hours looking for another good series to watch. Just watched the pilot of Twin Peaks and it seems to fit the bill.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Been marathon-ing the good old X-Files, after never really following the story cohesively/missing crucial episodes during my teens. Been skipping all the "monster of the week" episodes. Damn this was a great show.


----------



## Losteagle

Local News


----------



## layitontheline

Hoarders, Intervention, Superstar Hair Challenge


----------



## RyanAdams

Law & Order: Criminal Intent. So long Goren & Eames!


----------



## jennlynne5

Bob's Burgers


----------



## Toad Licker

Celebrity Rehab


----------



## mooncake

Game of Thrones. Just finished the first book in the series so I'm getting stuck into the TV adaptation now. It's so hard not to just sit through entire TV series marathons when it's the summer holidays...


----------



## Losteagle

Three's a Crowd..


----------



## Meli24R

Falling Skies, I'm enjoying this show so far


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Mariners @ Athletics


----------



## pita

True Blood. OMG AT A MILLION THINGS. Will try not to spoil it for everyone else who is behind, however.


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star


----------



## GuyMontag

I believe it was King of Queens.


----------



## MindOverMood

The Challenge: Rivals

Cara Maria :mushy


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Futurama


----------



## MindOverMood

Big Brother 13


----------



## Gorillaz

Futurama


----------



## Josh90

That Peter Kay Thing


----------



## clair de lune

Just finished off Treme (season 2) and Boardwalk Empire, and currently following Angry Boys. Great stuff.


----------



## mrmarc

Law&Order UK, and now Fallen Skies..gotta say. Not impressed so far:/ lol


----------



## GuyMontag

I think it was Frasier, last night.


----------



## anonxed

y no one watch Dexter? ITS AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## pancakepowder

futurama


----------



## mrmarc

Sponge bob...*cough*


----------



## Meli24R

True Blood, it annoys me how slow moving this show is. Three episodes into the season and it really doesn't seem like a whole lot has happened. I want to just wait until the end and watch the s4 episodes back to back, but I lack the patience.


----------



## fixmein45

Game of thrones!!!!


----------



## tropic

True Blood.



Meli24R said:


> True Blood, it annoys me how slow moving this show is. Three episodes into the season and it really doesn't seem like a whole lot has happened. I want to just wait until the end and watch the s4 episodes back to back, but I lack the patience.


 I know what you mean :|.


----------



## Meli24R

Torchwood Miracle Day, pretty good. There wasn't a whole lot of action, but this episode set everything up for the rest of the season. It seems like forever since this show has been on air (two years I think) They've moved to the U.S and revamped it, but it still has Captain Jack, Gwen and Rhys.


----------



## leave me alone

Weeds


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Doctor Who, Arrested Development and Futurama :boogie


----------



## leave me alone

Falling Skies (aka The Walking Dead with aliens :no)


----------



## Meli24R

Warehouse 13


----------



## Judi

Please tell me I'm not the only one who's seen this:


----------



## prudence

Mighty Boosh!

Soup Soup
Tasty Soup Soup
Spicy carrot and corriander
Chilli chowder
Crouton Crouton
Crunch friends in a liquid broth
I am gespatchio Oh!
I am a summer soup Mmmm!
Miso Miso
Fighting in the dojo
Miso Miso
Oriental Prince in the land of soup


----------



## CeilingStarer

The X-Files spin-off, *The Lone Gunmen*.

Those guys were my heroes in the 90's (in the X-Files), but I never caught this show. Pretty creepy how the first episode is about a Government faction trying to crash a domestic airline jumbo in to the World Trade Centre, NY. A few months later, it actually happened. The irony is that these guys talk of the US then blaming whoever they want, in order to invade and profit etc. Really bizarre.


----------



## Meli24R

Just started watching Misfits- it's about a group of teens who get super powers and it's really good so far. I can't remember the last time I was this impressed by a pilot episode.


----------



## Bethy

Weeds


----------



## General Shy Guy

Falling Skies.

Decent show. Acting is shotty at points, especially the children. It seems like The Walking Dead, but with aliens.


----------



## nork123

Boston Legal! awesome show! 
Only discovered it recently, working my way throught the seasons each day, up to series 2 atm


----------



## architect

ghost adventures. it's pretty exaggerated, but it's entertaining as hell


----------



## MindOverMood

Big Brother After Dark


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Doctor Who


----------



## Godless1

Breaking Bad season premiere. Greatest...Show...Ever.

Seriously, if you're not watching this show, then you need to immediately reevaluate your priorities.


----------



## Aloysius

Full House. <3


----------



## J J Gittes

Due South :3
Think I'll try out Twin Peaks soon


----------



## leave me alone

Godless1 said:


> Breaking Bad season premiere. Greatest...Show...Ever.
> 
> Seriously, if you're not watching this show, then you need to immediately reevaluate your priorities.


Word.

Probably in my top3 of all time.


----------



## BlazingLazer

DVD of the short-lived FOX show "Action", with Jay Mohr.

A fyookin' riot. They don't make 'em like this anymore.


----------



## Gorillaz

Futurama


----------



## layitontheline

Love Crimes of Kabul


----------



## MindOverMood

MindOverMood said:


> Big Brother After Dark


This again.


----------



## sas111

The Bachlorette.


----------



## lissa530

Intervention that I had recorded on my DVR.


----------



## lissa530

leave me alone said:


> Weeds


I love this show but can't watch anymore as I no longer have Showtime. Damn it!


----------



## Meli24R

Breaking Bad, fantastic premiere


----------



## leave me alone

lissa530 said:


> I love this show but can't watch anymore as I no longer have Showtime. Damn it!


You are not missing on much. It is just getting worse and worse in my opinion.

You can always download it tho.


----------



## Kennnie

futurama i think


----------



## x Faceless x

Battlestar Galactica. I finally got around to watching it on Netflix the other day, it's a pretty cool show.


----------



## Raulz0r

*Community*


----------



## Sanctus

The borgias a few weeks ago , soooooo looking forward for season 2 , i saw the episodes on mah pc , now ill watch a game of thrones


----------



## Puppuccino

I had a bit of a tv show marathon today. Watched my 3 favorite shows Misfits, Skins, and Arrested Development!


----------



## JimmyRaven

Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

True Bloooooood. Gaah can't wait for the next episode, I wonder what'll happen with the witches, & godammit Eri & Sookie need to get it on already!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gorillaz

Fresh Prince of Bel Air


----------



## Hideko




----------



## xhtc

Meli24R said:


> Breaking Bad, fantastic premiere


Obviously ! :clap

I am so happy it is back :nw


----------



## TheOutsider

Hell's Kitchen. I can't wait til next week.......and Tommy....


----------



## davefinley

I just finished watching Man Versus Food. I see it as like a travel guide around the states. I made a mental note of which food joints i am going to when I am in a specific place, and which dishes I just have to try for myself. 

Watching Adam struggle finishing the food also gives a good kick. And boy, he can eat!


----------



## mooncake

Alex: A Life Fast Forward (it's on BBC iplayer now, for anyone who can watch). It was a programme following a young guy with bone cancer who was determined to live life to the full, knowing that he didn't have much time left. It was extremely touching, one of those programmes that really makes you think about what truly matters in life and helps to put things into perspective.


----------



## josh23

South Park.


----------



## Tu Cielo

Desperate Housewives >.> I'm addicted lol


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

Arrested Development. I never watched it when it was on TV but I have the DVD's and have watched the series through twice now. It's definitely a great show - Fox never should have canceled it.


----------



## xhtc

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Arrested Development. I never watched it when it was on TV but I have the DVD's and have watched the series through twice now. It's definitely a great show - Fox never should have canceled it.


I am watching it too , however i have already seen them all.

What a brilliant show


----------



## WalkingDisaster

The Sopranos.


----------



## Gorillaz

The Boondocks


----------



## felula

Beverly Hills, 90210 (1990-2000)


----------



## layitontheline

Breaking Bad, woot


----------



## J J Gittes

Doc Martin


----------



## leave me alone

True Blood/Breaking Bad


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Csi: Ny


----------



## Pangur Ban

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic


----------



## Aphexfan

X-play


----------



## Vip3r

lonelysheep said:


> My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic


:ditto


----------



## Pangur Ban

Vip3r said:


> :ditto


LIMH, did you watch anymore episodes. I made it to the 11th. :b


----------



## Vip3r

I watched the 12th episode today.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Law & Order: Criminal Intent


----------



## tropic

True Blood.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## AgBjBeAF

The last episode of My Little Pony: FiM. 

And before that, The Amazing Race: Australia.


----------



## Perkins

Wilfried.


----------



## skygazer

nova on pbs


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## millenniumman75

Weather Channel - Tropical Storm Don :lol


----------



## J J Gittes

Twin Peaks. Damn good series


----------



## Elleire

Falling Skies... it'll have to do until Fringe comes back on. :b


----------



## Watercoulour

Unfaithful 

I have a thing for drama ._____.


----------



## mooncake

Poor Kids (on BBC iplayer)

"Documentary telling the stories of some of the 3.5 million children living in poverty in the UK. They give their thoughts on their situation and their future prospects."


----------



## Meli24R

True Blood


----------



## Hideko

:blank


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Fruits Basket (on hulu)


----------



## Vip3r

American Pickers


----------



## RetroDoll

Real housewives of NYC reunion


----------



## Aphexfan

Big brother


----------



## Parkman

Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## MindOverMood

Aphexfan said:


> Big brother


This.


----------



## J J Gittes

Futurama


----------



## Meli24R

True Blood -pretty good episode, loved the ending! Don't want to spoil it, but I've been wanting that to happen for a long time. 
It seems the pace is finally picking up on this show and I think so far it's much better than last season (which apart from the introduction of Russell, I found mostly disappointing)


----------



## letitrock




----------



## Green Eyes

Miranda

I saw this show when I was looking for something to watch on tv and now I'm addicted to the show. I have now seen both series, but I can't get enough of it. It's so funny, even when I watch the episode for the fourth time. There aren't many shows that make me laugh so much.


----------



## IsntThisWhere

The Twilight Zone episode To Serve Man


----------



## BlazingLazer

A Bit of Fry and Laurie - Season 3


----------



## MindOverMood

Jeopardy


----------



## Chrysalii

Eureka and Warehouse 13

really the only TV I make time for these days. I don't know the titles for this weeks episodes.


----------



## kittenamos

CSI: Las Vegas


----------



## au Lait

SHARK WEEK MOTHER****ERS

how can one animal be simultaneously terrifying and awesome?


----------



## Fantas Eyes

The Colbert Report


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Losteagle

Without A Trace


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Shark week shark week shark weeeeeeek.


----------



## stomachknots

aqua teen hunger force


----------



## Hideko

:blank


----------



## MindOverMood

Jersey Shore


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Law and Order: SVU


----------



## Losteagle

Mad About You


----------



## Pangur Ban

Ancient Aliens


----------



## Fantas Eyes

How I met your mother


----------



## Kennnie

flash foward i thikn


----------



## MindOverMood

*Todd and the Book of Pure Evil *

It actually wasn't that bad


----------



## Meli24R

Breaking Bad, ahh I don't want to wait a week to see what happens next


----------



## Godless1

Meli24R said:


> Breaking Bad, ahh I don't want to wait a week to see what happens next


Ditto.

Also, I love the rambling junkie in Jesse's house.

"...becuasetheyhavetodeliveraconcentrateddose okay
enoughtopenetratethroughclothes
sotheaccumulatedamountcoulddefinitelybedangeroustosusceptibleindividuals
especially if your from a rural area, and the ozone layer's already through because of the cow farts."

Fantastic.


----------



## ponyo

Chibi Maruko-chan


----------



## Reinvented

An Idiot Abroad. Very funny and interesting.


----------



## emptybottle2

hate-watching Entourage

it's the worst


----------



## Losteagle

Csi: Ny


----------



## Meli24R

Falling Skies- what a disappointing finale..slow paced and very little action (they didn't even show any battle scenes) I thought this show had a promising start, but then it started dragging and now it's dull and predictable.


----------



## xxLambyxx

Channel 4 news


----------



## drganon

That 70's Show. Still funny.


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet

Criminal Minds


----------



## Reinvented

Some show called "The Simpsons".


----------



## Wualraus

Home Movies!


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Fruits Basket


----------



## skygazer

Journey to 10000 BC


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Pti


----------



## fatelogic

The Challenge: Rivals


----------



## meganmila

Ghost Adventures.:lol


----------



## CountingClockwise

Ncis


----------



## CaffeineAddict

Season four of Dexter.


----------



## Perkins

Moonlighting starring Cybil Shepherd and Bruce Willis.


----------



## meganmila

Kenan and kel!


----------



## Godless1

^Win.


----------



## Raina

The Office


----------



## Reinvented

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Godless1

*Undeclared*. Awesome show. It's liking watching the sequel to Freaks and Geeks.


----------



## cat001

Shooting Stars!!

Been watching a lot of the old eps on youtube too, really love Vic and Bob's surreal sense of humour


----------



## Josh90

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## anonymid

Restaurant Impossible


----------



## Meli24R

The Killing-the pacing on this show is too slow and most of the characters are dull, but I keep watching anyways.. I want to see the murder mystery solved


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I just finished Misfits season 2, can't wait for season 3.


----------



## Green Eyes

South Park


----------



## anxiousguy

1,000 Ways to Die


----------



## seeker28

Breaking Bad


----------



## meganmila

deadly women


----------



## GuyMontag

Edit: Simpsons


----------



## atticusfinch

Breaking Bad.

(_"Someone needs to protect this family from the man who protects this family."_ Oh, snap.)


----------



## Perkins

Damages


----------



## Noca

Unfortunately, "The Young and the Restless"... cause my gf loves the show and I care bout her so much that I endured my first full episode of a soap opera in my entire life.


----------



## Reinvented

Dexter season 4 ep 1.


----------



## meganmila

True blood.


----------



## lyric

Xena Warrior Princess.


----------



## Losteagle

Soap


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## pita

meganmila said:


> True blood.


I loled @ Sookie's dream.


----------



## meganmila

pita said:


> I loled @ Sookie's dream.


Oh yeah. That was hott.


----------



## Rest or Real?

Storage Wars.

YYeeeeeeaapppp


----------



## skygazer

Rizzoli & Isles


----------



## Reinvented

Dexter s4 e6


----------



## Pantomime

South Park.


----------



## GuyMontag

Breaking Bad, catching up on this past episode.


----------



## Paragon

Supernatural. Good old Sam and Dean.



meganmila said:


> True blood.


Ohh True Blood is good


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman on December 13, 1996.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Colts)


----------



## Meli24R

Terminator Sara Connor Chronicles, just started the series and I'm enjoying it. Sucks that I only have two seasons to watch since it was cancelled. Fox sucks


----------



## Reinvented

Just finished watching season 4 of Dexter. Feeling disturbed and sad. Now for season 5.


----------



## kosherpiggy

will & grace


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

Deadly 60 in nat geo wild channel


----------



## Firecracker73

Dexter season 5


----------



## kosherpiggy

chelsea lately


----------



## Cerrada

Just finished Mad Men.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Doctor Who: Best of the Monsters


----------



## Cole87

Hot in Cleveland. Betty White rocks lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Hot in Cleveland


----------



## Reinvented

Firecracker73 said:


> Dexter season 5


Ditto


----------



## Ih8Hondas

I watched an episode of Whisker Wars on IFC that I had recorded. Man I wish I could grow a beard. Stupid Cherokee ancestors with no facial hair. Why couldn't I have the German beard and Cherokee skin tone?


----------



## meganmila

I watched like 2 episodes of Hung. I wonder if anyone else watches it and likes it?


----------



## cat001

Doctor Who! 

So glad it's back on tv again!


----------



## kosherpiggy

fairly odd parents


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Sunday night football in America


----------



## sapik

Just finish Game of Thrones
Now watching Six feet Under and Breaking Bad


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Season 1, disc 2 of In Treatment. 

Really good show.


----------



## Ih8Hondas

Formula 1 from Spa Francorchamps(sp?) in Belgium.


----------



## jhonebrin

Last tv Show watched Pokemon when i am feeling bore then i mostly watching Pokemon tv show online......


----------



## 0lly

Star Trek: TNG


----------



## Robodontopus

Adventure Time. I didn't like it for a while, but it grows on you. Had the same thing with Flapjack.


----------



## Ih8Hondas

MotoGP from Indianapolis.


----------



## Colton

I've done nothing but watch Breaking Bad for the past 2 days. I think I'm on season 2 episode 11. I don't follow a lot of TV shows but this show is AWESOME!!


----------



## Meli24R

Modern Family


----------



## James_Russell

Finished rewatching Boardwalk Empire


----------



## Rosedubh

Teen Mom


----------



## rapidfox1

King of the Hill


----------



## TallGirl

Just watched Royal Pains


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Enterprise


----------



## J J Gittes

Dexter's Laboratory, needed my Omelette du Fromage fill


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Second disc (week 2) of _In Treatment_.

That is an amazing show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Robodontopus

Louie


----------



## Waterinthesink7

King of Queens.


----------



## Vip3r

American Dad


----------



## Lasair

I don't watch TV for the most part but mum had Big Brother on


----------



## MoniqueS

Suits


----------



## Toad Licker

Meteorite Men (yes I'm bored)


----------



## companioncube

doctor who


----------



## Misfits

Burn Notice


----------



## Robodontopus

Bored to Death


----------



## Perkins

Damages!


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Futurama


----------



## au Lait

Bite Me with Dr. Mike

So obsessed with that show right now. Never have I enjoyed watching someone willingly sting themselves with a disembodied jellyfish tentacle so much.


----------



## Reinvented

Broncos v Sea Eagles.


----------



## Robodontopus

The first two episodes of Flight of the Conchords were on last night.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Party Down


----------



## Pangur Ban

D. Gray-man


----------



## zicoz

Bad Religion said:


> That's So Raven :hide


Hehe, currently working my way through all of Gilmore Girls, so I know the feeling


----------



## Rixy

I watched the first episode of Dollhouse. The hostage storyline was a bit boring but the premise seems really, really cool. Does anyone know if the boxset is worth buying?


----------



## zicoz

I have only seen the first season but from what I hear it's sort of like Firefly, it was cut off too early so Joss couldn't do what he wanted with the universe he created.

It really annoys me that Joss hasn't been allowed to tell a complete story in his own universe since Buffy/Angel.


----------



## Marakunda

Big brother! Only thing I regularly watch.


----------



## Ih8Hondas

Clash of Wings on the Military Channel.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Charmed


----------



## leave me alone

Breaking Bad


----------



## Noca

Judge Judy!!!


----------



## Squirrelevant

Black Books (watching it for the second time).


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

True Blood


----------



## Robodontopus

Adventure Time - "Adventure Time with Fionna and Cake." I didn't even realize Neil Patrick Harris was the voice of the prince until it was over.


----------



## Unknown Pleasures

Just started watching OZ a few weeks ago. Already on season 5
Just picture "The Wire" but in Jail and between the inmates and jail authority.
Highly recommend to anyone who enjoys crime dramas, The Wire or Sopranos.


----------



## AnimeV

Monday Night Raw


----------



## atticusfinch

_Freaks and Geeks_.


----------



## Robodontopus

Just watched the Sons of Anarchy season premiere.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Frasier

That is one of those shows that makes me relaxed.


----------



## au Lait

Project Runway


Hope Anya wins this season. Love her <3


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Meli24R

Terminator Sarah Connor Chronicles- I think this show started off good, but most of s2 was slow paced and boring.


----------



## prudence

Doctor Who!


----------



## Robodontopus

Thundercats


----------



## jrake082

Just watched something on CNN about 9/11.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Robodontopus

Doctor Who. That episode was flippin intense! Amy needs to have a samurai sword in more episodes.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cowboys vs. Jets)


----------



## millenniumman75

20/20 show on 9/11 10 years later and the photographs and the people in them.


----------



## Robodontopus

Brakin Badde


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Doctor Who


----------



## MindOverMood

TMZ


----------



## matty

SUITS. Best show ever


----------



## Meli24R

Doctor Who


----------



## AnnieBerries

I like to watch tv shows and the last show that i watched was Chuck. Its a comedy action tv show. Story is about how chuck considered a spy and solve case.


----------



## CountingClockwise

Dexter.Brilliant television adaption of the novels.


----------



## acinorevlm

Meli24R said:


> Terminator Sarah Connor Chronicles- I think this show started off good, but most of s2 was slow paced and boring.


I hate that it was cancelled.

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Perkins

The Colbert Report.

That Stephen Colbert...


----------



## Robodontopus

an old Tennant episode of Doctor Who. The Impossible Planet, I think it was called.


----------



## reservoirdan

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia. One of the funniest shows ever.

http://dasvidaniel.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/charlie-crippled1.jpg?w=640&h=959.jpg


----------



## au Lait

A documentary about the curse of Tutankhamen

It's pretty awesome tbh


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

True Blood season 4 finale, the ending was a bit of an anti climax, not as good a cliffhanger :|


----------



## Meli24R

Ringer-new show with Sarah Michelle Gellar, I liked the pilot ep and I didn't expect to. It's intriguing so far.


----------



## Ih8Hondas

Top Gear UK. Clarkson for the win.


----------



## PandaPop

ANTM Allstars.

Was freaking crazy and OTT as ever <3


----------



## Gorillaz

Entourage. Last Episode


----------



## Paper Samurai

atticusfinch said:


> _Freaks and Geeks_.


I saw this too quite recently  I'm not usually a big fan of anything Apatow, but man did he deliver here.


----------



## Robodontopus

more Tennant episodes of Doctor Who. I think I might actually like him more than Matt Smith.


----------



## millenniumman75

True Blood


----------



## Reinvented

Dexter season 1.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## olesilentone

Breaking Bad - Episode 1 Season 1. Was pretty good, but too depressing for me right now (him working at the car wash especially), minus some of the dark humour interlaced throughout. Hope to watch it further sooner than later.


----------



## Annie K

Boy Meets World


----------



## Robodontopus

the season premiere of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia. Holy crap that was a dark ending.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Frasier


----------



## rgrwng

Top Gear UK


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Deadliest Warrior: Vampires vs. Zombies


----------



## Rocklee96

Regular Show. ^_^


----------



## Meli24R

The Secret Circle- thought this show would suck and I only watched it because I have a crush on Thomas Dekker, but it's surprisingly not bad so far.


----------



## Matomi

Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion


----------



## Reinvented

Dexter season 2


----------



## blue the puppy

tosh.0 :lol he is so funny.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL football:the falcons vs. The eagles


----------



## Ckg2011

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## ShyGuy86

An episode of Corner Gas.


----------



## anonymid

Antiques Roadshow


----------



## CourtneyB

Two and a Half Men...and I haven't thought one line was funny so far. Ashton hasn't made his premiere yet.
Edit: now he has.


----------



## meganmila

The Playboy Club


----------



## Robodontopus

Breaking Bad


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Breaking BBBAAAAAADDDDD!!!!!


----------



## Natasha2

:yes Burn Notice!


----------



## General Shy Guy

Breaking Bad. They finally have it available on Netflix, so I'm starting with season 1. Four episodes in, pretty good so far!


----------



## lissa530

Chelsea lately and I watched a Dateline about 9/11 that I had recorded on my DVR.


----------



## Meli24R

Breaking Bad- haven't seen the new ep yet, but I got one of my family members hooked. Completed s2 with her in 3 days.


----------



## Pocketfox

Watching old Simpsons episodes.

Good LORD what is happening in there?!

Aurora borealis.


Aur... aurorea borealis. At this time of day. At this time of year. In this part of the country. Localised ENTIRELY within your kitchen?

Yes.


----------



## LynnNBoys

Biggest Loser from last night

Also watching Breaking Bad on DVD with hubby


----------



## Gorillaz

Two and a Half Men. disappointing.


----------



## Still Waters

Dark Matters:Twisted but True


----------



## Kennnie

Tuf team mayhem vs team bisping


----------



## Robodontopus

The Hour. Not sure if this was just a miniseries or if there will be a second season, but I hope there is more of it, as it is one of my favorite shows on tv right now. Well, it just ended, so not right now, but whatever. There is so much more that can be done with this setting and these characters, and the look and feel of the show is so interesting, that it would suck if it is over.


----------



## Toad Licker

Restaurant: Impossible


----------



## kosherpiggy

hey arnold!


----------



## Robodontopus

Parks and Recreation season premiere. Tammy One is terrifying.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Robodontopus

Fringe. It was a pretty good season premiere, but it is a bit frustrating being introduced to yet another alternate timeline/universe/whatever. I feel like I've already seen the alternate reality concept play out last season with the parallel dimension. I am interested in seeing how they use Peter in this season, and how he interacts with everyone one else, if at all.


----------



## blue the puppy

south park


----------



## Robodontopus

Invader Zim: A Room with a Moose/Hamstergeddon


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fringe


----------



## Cyrus

1 Litre of Tears


----------



## Pennywise

The Wonder Years.


----------



## acinorevlm

The Vampire Diaries


----------



## kangarabbit

The Office.


----------



## Still Waters

Doctor Who - I'm so glad I tivo'd it,I loved it and can't wait to watch it again!!


----------



## leave me alone

Fringe, TBBT, Supernatural


----------



## Meli24R

Dexter-the premiere has been leaked online and I just couldn't wait a week to see it. Great start to s6! I have a feeling this season is going to be much better than the last (which was my least favorite out of all of them)


----------



## Robodontopus

Doctor Who. I love the Craig/Doctor brolationship, and everything with Lord Stormageddon, but I didn't really like the Cybermen in this episode. They sort of suck as villains. I also watched the Nerdist Show and SNL last night.


----------



## prudence

Awkward. A girl told me I reminded her of the main character earlier today. Never seeing the show this (of course) made me a little upset. However, I finished watching it a few seconds ago and she's pretty cool (far less "awkward" than myself). I like the show. It reminds me of "My So-Called Life" which isn't a bad thing, IMO.


----------



## Robodontopus

Boardwalk Empire. The cut between Nucky giving the two speeches was great, it pretty much summed up his entire character. It was kind of a boring season premiere, but I guess they had to remind everyone who the characters were and the relationships between them.


----------



## Toad Licker

Breaking Bad


----------



## jtb3485

The Universe


----------



## prudence

Doctor Who, same episode for the second time


----------



## prudence

Robodontopus said:


> Doctor Who. I love the Craig/Doctor brolationship, and everything with Lord Stormageddon, but I didn't really like the Cybermen in this episode. They sort of suck as villains. I also watched the Nerdist Show and SNL last night.


Agreed. I thought Stormy and the almost kiss made up for the Cybe-...whatever.


----------



## Pocketfox

Not-mum, that's you... Also-not-mum, that's me, and everybody else is... peasants. That's unfortunate.


----------



## Robodontopus

Pocketfox said:


> Not-mum, that's you... Also-not-mum, that's me, and everybody else is... peasants. That's unfortunate.


That was definitely my favorite line in the episode.


----------



## 0lly

Star trek: tng, episode 'who watches the watchers'


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Terra Nova


----------



## erasercrumbs

Superman: The Animated Series. I wish it was Toyman: The Animated Series. What a delightfully off-kilter villain.


----------



## alwaysmistaken

The L Word.. final season last episode. Worst ending ever!!


----------



## quietgal

Terra Nova. It was...eh. The story is kind of interesting but the dialogue was seriously godawful.


----------



## Reinvented

Meli24R said:


> Dexter-the premiere has been leaked online and I just couldn't wait a week to see it. Great start to s6! I have a feeling this season is going to be much better than the last (which was my least favorite out of all of them)


Just watched it. Definitely looks promising.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Supernatural


----------



## cat001

Doctor Who (an ep from classic series as one of my DVD's has fineally arrived) Patrick Troughton is delightful


----------



## Meli24R

Breaking Bad- just watched the past two episodes :shock now I'm dying to see the finale


----------



## Robodontopus

Adventure Time. I think it was the newest one, called "The Door Lords" or something.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark Matters: Twisted But True


----------



## Paper Samurai

Community :yes The writing is razor sharp in this.


----------



## Perkins

Reinvented said:


> Just watched it. Definitely looks promising.


Same here! I'm hoping this season will be better than the last. Julia Stiles just ruined it for me.


----------



## meganmila

The real World. Anybody else watch it?


----------



## Unpretty125

hi. I'm pamela and i'm new to the message boards. the last show I watched was the new season of Blue Bloods. Anyone watch that show? You should watch Blue Bloods. Its really good.


----------



## leave me alone

Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## strawberryjulius

The L word. Almost finished it.


----------



## Robodontopus

Parks and Rec. Jean-Ralphio is my favorite character in the history of television. I wish they would keep moving forward with Leslie's political campaign, this episode sort of felt like they were stalling with that storyline. It was still pretty good though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Meli24R

Supernatural


----------



## clair de lune

This week's episode of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.

The last 10 minutes had me choking with laughter.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

The Daily Show/Colbert Report


----------



## Reinvented

Perkins said:


> Same here! I'm hoping this season will be better than the last. Julia Stiles just ruined it for me.


It wasn't so much her that ruined it for me. It was the lame bad guys. Every other season has had intriguing bad guys.


----------



## Cest La Vie

Big Bang Theory reruns.


----------



## Matomi

_Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares USA, kinda funny when he swears at everyone.
_


----------



## Robodontopus

Gilmore Girls.


----------



## blue the puppy

dr phil


----------



## meganmila

Criminal Minds.


----------



## sas111

Dr. Oz ...Hah, that's actually the only t.v. show I watch. That & the news.


----------



## Gorillaz

modern family


----------



## Cest La Vie

Robodontopus said:


> Gilmore Girls.


:clap
Nice to see a guy that's into the show...unless you were made to watch it against your will in which case just ignore me.

Started watching Death Note.


----------



## CeilingStarer

That trainwreck called 'Terra Nova.' To think I was actually looking forward to it.


----------



## melissa75

^An even worse trainweck called "Most Eligible Dallas".


----------



## Reinvented

Storm Chasers season 5 premiere. I'm speechless.


----------



## scooby

A couple episodes of Arrested Development. Thought I should try it since I've heard good things about it.


----------



## RetroDoll

Ringer, online


----------



## kittenamos

Glee


----------



## erasercrumbs

The last time I watched TV, I just sat mesmerized by the weather radar channel for 20 minutes. I was just seconds away from stumbling upon a transcendental truth when the little green blob of clouds over Grayson County dissipated in front of my eyes. Broke my trance and shattered my link with the higher planes.


----------



## Robodontopus

Cest La Vie said:


> :clap
> Nice to see a guy that's into the show...unless you were made to watch it against your will in which case just ignore me.


Nope, I watch it of my own will. It has great characters with interesting and complicated relationships, quick and fun dialogue, a beautiful setting, and you probably already know all this is you've seen it. I just want to hang out with everybody in this show.

Just started season 3, slowly getting it disk by disk through netflix


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Jets vs. Ravens)


----------



## Calm Craig

The Office


----------



## Jess2

Intervention
I love that show.


----------



## meganmila

Homeland.Really great show. Might become my favorite.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

I, Caveman
Dual Survivors
IRT Deadman's Roads


----------



## Robodontopus

Boardwalk Empire and Breaking Bad last night.


----------



## ThisGuy

Jersey Shore...xD I don't watch much tv, but I'll try get into a few of the ones people are talking about.


----------



## Neptunus

Star Trek Voyager


----------



## beherit

The Vampire Diaries.. (was forced into this lol) its actually quite good..


----------



## meganmila

Pop up video.


----------



## iamwhatiam

The Wire.


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## Robodontopus

New Girl


----------



## Meli24R

American Horror Story-I'm not sure how well this show is going to do in the long term..it might get tiresome quickly, but I liked the premiere. It was pretty weird and creepy. 
I feel like it might suck me in like Lost did because there were so many wtf moments. Hopefully the mysteries will be answered in this show.


----------



## blue the puppy

south park


----------



## dlennr

The original Dark Shadows.


----------



## mooncake

Mad Men. I've finished all four seasons now, so looking forward to season five. Really tempted to start re-watching The Wire, but I'm not so sure that's a good idea as I'll probably just avoid my uni work and watch marathon runs of it all day.


----------



## Neutrino

Seinfeld


----------



## proximo20

Suits


----------



## Matomi

True Blood. Kinda liked it tbh.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Falcons)


----------



## Reinvented

Family Guy season 10 ep 2


----------



## Jakerz591

Jersey Shore


----------



## Rixy

mooncake said:


> Mad Men. I've finished all four seasons now, so looking forward to season five. Really tempted to start re-watching The Wire, but I'm not so sure that's a good idea as I'll probably just avoid my uni work and watch marathon runs of it all day.


I'm finding it hard to get through Season 2 to be honest. I stopped a few months ago. From what I've gathered, it just looks like Don is constantly polyamorous. That's swell and all, but does anything actually come of it? Of course, you'd have to tell me somehow without spoiling it. :b Maybe I should try and get into it again. Season 2 started to add some depth to Trudy and Pete, and I liked how confident Peggy became.

Bah, I've finished Dollhouse and Breaking Bad. I might start watching Firefly. I've also been watching the Guild too. It's weird, I went about 3 years without watching TV and now I'm on a crazy binge :teeth


----------



## Innamorata

Dr Who <3


----------



## J J Gittes

Due South
Just getting my annual fix


----------



## Innamorata

The IT Crowd.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The biggest loser


----------



## Robodontopus

Bored to Death


----------



## Perkins

Summer Heights High


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

South Park


----------



## Rixy

I just watched the newest episode of Community. Season 3 doesn't seem to have started off that well, but the newest episode is brilliant.


----------



## Nefury

just about to watch the following new episodes:

community
big bang theory
the office
it's always sunny

shamefully excited


----------



## Tommmy

Never mind The Buzzcocks, it was incredible funny as always. Jack Dee was the host.


----------



## Robodontopus

Supernatural. Dumb flashback episode. Again.


----------



## GioUK

last nights Eastenders. terrible storyline, even worse acting but still i watch it :roll


----------



## Robodontopus

Young Justice.


----------



## Reinvented

Dexter. The new season is awesome.


----------



## cat001

Spitting Image!


----------



## ShyGuy86

I'm growing fond of Person of Interest.
No unnecessary lovey-dovey stuff besides what strictly necessary to the plot, no over-the-top comic relief. Hope this turns into a successful show.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

X factor -US. Can't wait for live shows to start, looking forward to seeing Stacy and Rachel. Oh man her purple rain rendition was soooo good.


----------



## Josh90

TNA: Bound For Glory 2011


----------



## Gorillaz

Modern Family


----------



## Meli24R

Breaking Bad -finally got caught up with s4 and just watched the finale. Amazing ending to an amazing season! I think this is probably the best tv show on right now.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## cat001

A miniseries called *'The Last Place on Earth'*. It was an excellent series, absolutely top notch but am depressed now.

The series is about the Terra Nova expedition to the South Pole in which Captain Oates famously sacrificed himself for the good of his companions by walking into the relentless bizzard to his death - "I am just going outside and may be some time."


----------



## Innamorata

The IT Crowd.


----------



## leave me alone

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Toad Licker

Private Practice


----------



## Josh90

Chappelle's Show


----------



## Robodontopus

The season 2 premiere of The Walking Dead. Pretty dang awesome.


----------



## J J Gittes

Due South, I need to limit myself though otherwise I'll start a Due South marathon


----------



## GodlessVegan

The Mary Tyler Moore Show! I am a sucker for the old shows 

Today's shows seem to pornographic to me. Its all about SEX SEX SEX and this gets old VERY quickly...


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fringe


----------



## iChoseThisName

Josh90 said:


> TNA: Bound For Glory 2011


Any good? I have heard that Angle vs Roode was a mess.


----------



## Toad Licker

Oddities


----------



## clockwork orange

The Office Season 4. The best comedy show ive seen so far


----------



## kosherpiggy

my little pony


----------



## Moon Thief

Project Runway


----------



## Josh90

iChoseThisName said:


> Any good? I have heard that Angle vs Roode was a mess.


 Angle-Roode sucked, rest of the PPV was forgettable and alot of stuff made no sense.

These guys cover the PPV well, pretty funny too.


----------



## purplefruit

game of thrones


----------



## Innamorata

Made in Chelsea.......


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The walking dead :banana


----------



## Moon Thief

Dexter


----------



## Robodontopus

Boardwalk Empire. This is probably my favorite show on right now, since Breaking Bad is over. Last night's episode made me decide for sure that I am on Jimmy's side. Nucky can go suck it.


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## AnthroSquid

Ringer. Now I'm about to watch Vampire Diaries.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Ravens vs. Jaguars)


----------



## Meli24R

The Walking Dead


----------



## Rhonda1

Tyler Perry House Of Payne


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The second episode of _The Hour._

Ooooh it's good.


----------



## MindOverMood

Jeopardy


----------



## Robodontopus

Talking Dead, after The Walking Dead.


----------



## MindOverMood

Dr.Phil


----------



## cat001

I've been looking up 'TISWAS' online, why wasn't this show on during _my _childhood :/


----------



## Keith

Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## standing in the rain

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## CountingClockwise

The Mentalist


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Moon Thief

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Episode 3 of _The Hour_.

Oh that Dominic West...

:b


----------



## Xtraneous

Late Night with Jimmy Fallon. ^_^


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## meganmila

Fear Factor


----------



## Robodontopus

Thundercats


----------



## Ih8Hondas

The new episode of Beavis and Butthead. I was afraid it was going to be pretty lame compared to the 90's episodes but I was dead wrong. It was hilarious. MTV finally has a show worth watching again.


----------



## uhhhbrandon

Adventure Time


----------



## Fairydust

Downton Abbey


----------



## Innamorata

Black Books.


----------



## Pialicious88

the boosh


----------



## Pialicious88

Rhonda1 said:


> Tyler Perry House Of Payne


:O awesome i have to download that


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Chargers vs. Chiefs)


----------



## Mer Maid

NCIS:clap


----------



## Fairydust

Mer Maid said:


> NCIS:clap


Ditto!


----------



## Innamorata

Dirty Sexy Things.


----------



## Fairydust

The Food Hospital.


----------



## 0lly

Some documentary on the BBC about the evolution of the brain. Wasn't very informative.


----------



## MindOverMood

19 kids and counting.


----------



## Mello

**** my dad says


----------



## MindOverMood

^Must be re-runs because I think that show got cancelled?


----------



## GioUK

Friends (finally in HD!)


----------



## 0lly

Star Trek. The Cardassians are torturing Picard  ****'s getting real!


----------



## Toad Licker

Private Practice


----------



## Kennnie

Walking Dead


----------



## Joel

How Its Made, never realized how relaxing this show was as well as interesting.


----------



## Josh90

0lly said:


> Star Trek. The Cardassians are torturing Picard  ****'s getting real!


THERE ARE FOUR LIGHTS!


----------



## Toad Licker

Married With Children


----------



## millenniumman75

Eurotrip


----------



## penguin runner

Kennnie said:


> Walking Dead


Same. I forgot the second season started so I had some catching up to do. 
I love that show. Love the graphic novels too.


----------



## mike285

Dexter


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Desperate Housewives


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Teen Titans


----------



## fredbloggs02

David Atenborough documentary on the Antarctic. The way the two seal like creatures(not sure what they were called) like towers crashing down eachother were so majestic.


----------



## Kennnie

penguin runner said:


> Same. I forgot the second season started so I had some catching up to do.
> I love that show. Love the graphic novels too.


i never read the novels yet but i plan to. heard they were better than the show
so far the series have been great


----------



## EmptyRoom

The Walking Dead, one of my favorite shows


----------



## cat001

The League of Gentlemen


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Grimm and Supernatural


----------



## penguin runner

Modern Family!! 
Just found out about this awesome show!! In love already!!


----------



## Kuhle

Well, I'm half-watching Dancing with the Stars while I wait for Castle to come on, so that, I guess?


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Josh90

Frozen Planet


----------



## MindOverMood

The Real World and TUF


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dexter and The Walking Dead


----------



## Meli24R

American Horror Story- I'm enjoying this show more and more every week.


----------



## tommo1234

I just watched 'The Inbetweeners'


----------



## Josh90

Impact Wrestling


----------



## MindOverMood

Big Bang Theory


----------



## LynnNBoys

With hubby last night: Breaking Bad, Season 2.

With kids today: Fairly Oddparents


----------



## meganmila

LynnNBoys said:


> With kids today: Fairly Oddparents


Oh! I loved that show when I was around 11 or 12.


----------



## fonz

Home and Away


----------



## Hiccups

*Sugar Rush*..

before that I watched the first eppy of *eerie, indiana* (seems a bit weird putting it on hold) and before that season 1 and 2 of *Extras* (so awesome, last eppy is priceless).


----------



## Reinvented

Storm Chasers season 5 finale. Epic


----------



## eyeguess

The only night I watch TV, the Thursday night lineup...

Community
Parks and Recreation
The Office
It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
The League

Every episode was actually very solid last night. IMO, that was the best episode of Sunny this season.


----------



## humourless

Play school


----------



## Slytherclaw

House Hunters: International... I watch it when I'm bored lol


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

Burn Notice anyone?


----------



## Nesa

Firefly. I'm LOVING it so far. The atmosphere of the universe itself is established right away and I love the sharp dialogue and the interactions b/w the characters. It sort of reminds me of Cowboy Bebop, but I feel like that was more like a tragedy/love story suffused with philosophical commentary on life/death, isolation, cruelty, etc. that you can appreciate and mull over, whereas this is a show that you can really sink your teeth into. I'm soo sad it got cancelled though.  I usually don't like to get into cancelled shows b/c it just reminds me that everything is just so fleeting (and that TV networks suck sometimes).

Before that I watched Buffy, which is what got me interested in watching the rest of Joss Whedon's shows.


----------



## Hiccups

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Burn Notice anyone?


very much so... what I haven't watched this continuation yet.. think I'll just wait for the season to play out before watching! that way I can just do it in one sitting! cliffhanger free B)


----------



## Matomi

Embarrassing Bodies.
Why i watched it i don't know.
Made me feel sick tbh.


----------



## Charizard

I just marathoned the entirety of The Office (US) in 9 days. 

Seasons 1-3 are great. Seasons 4 & 5 are almost as good. 6 onward is .... inconsistent, and noticeably less realistic.


----------



## SlightlyJaded

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya...I was never a fan of anime until I came across this particular show, but I really love it.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Lock-up raw on the msnbc channel....... find it facinating since I write to prisoners through a prison penpal project... *


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

Hiccups said:


> very much so... what I haven't watched this continuation yet.. think I'll just wait for the season to play out before watching! that way I can just do it in one sitting! cliffhanger free B)


Haha. I ALWAYS say I'm going to do that...just skip a whole season so I can watch it straight through. I never do though - there's only a couple other shows I actually watch and I'm always so pumped to see the next episode so I always end up watching it weekly. Damn this show and it's addictive storyline!


----------



## Reinvented

Family Guy season 10 ep 5. This is one of the best episodes I've seen.


----------



## Toad Licker

news


----------



## cat001

Doctor Who (classic)

The Robots of Death (with Tom Baker) 
A great episode, one of my faves!


----------



## Double Indemnity

I'm only one episode into Sons of Anarchy, but I think I'm going to love it.


----------



## Hiccups

Townies


----------



## Josh90

WWE Raw


----------



## Robodontopus

Garth Marenghi's Dark Place. My brother recommended it, as we both like British comedy, and so far this show is amazing.


----------



## Eraque

Big Bang Theory, and before that, Misfits


----------



## seamonkey

Bones - I'm on season 4


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Charizard said:


> Seasons 1-3 are great. Seasons 4 & 5 are almost as good. 6 onward is .... inconsistent, and noticeably less realistic.


I cannot believe The Office is still on. It used to be one of my favorite shows. Last season was uneven but decent. The final Michael Scott episodes were pretty good. The previous season I don't think I watched. Now it is just painful.

I just watched _Seinfeld_.


----------



## Farideh

Friends. I'm so happy that show is back on!


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

Whose Line is it Anyway


----------



## AK32

Raising Hope


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Doctor Who


----------



## AnimeV

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Xtraneous

New Girl


----------



## Matomi

Katie: My Beautiful Friends.
She's awesome.


----------



## Opethfan7

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Dave UK

The Big Bang Theory

Sheldon is a legend!


----------



## MindOverMood

Big Bang Theory


The guy who was taking care of the comic shop while Stewart was on his date with Amy, is awesome


----------



## tailsprower7

popeye on boomerang lol yes im into the old stuff


----------



## SketchyA

The Walking Dead. 
I'm now wondering if it'd work better as a mini series.


----------



## GONZOGR8

American Horror Story


----------



## katiec2312

Watching children in need right now


----------



## cat001

Am also watching children in need


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL football broncos and jets


----------



## rkrocks123

The League


----------



## Hiccups

The L Word


----------



## Ukane

Cold blood


----------



## sarah89

just watched three straight episodes of the walking dead, finished season 1. so good!!


----------



## skygazer

Once Upon a Time


----------



## Rainbowmuffin

True Blood


----------



## Fairydust

NCIS.


----------



## Josh90

WWE Survivor Series 2011


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

*Anthony Bourdain:* No reservations


----------



## Citrine

^I miss travel channel (for some reason I don't get it anymore)...only reason why I brought the TV to college. Now it's just gathering dust.

Last show watched was Modern Family


----------



## Reinvented

Penguins V Islanders


----------



## Gorillaz

How I Met Your Mother!


----------



## MindOverMood

Two and a half men.


----------



## Marc1980

Wwe raw


----------



## skygazer

Survivor 
episode I missed from last week


----------



## MrZi

friends


----------



## Hiccups

the L word...still....


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

Citrine said:


> ^I miss travel channel (for some reason I don't get it anymore)...only reason why I brought the TV to college. Now it's just gathering dust.
> 
> Last show watched was Modern Family


No travel channel? Well i think you can cathc it online , he's also got a new show now call *The Layover*


----------



## rkrocks123

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Joe

My little pony friendship is magic  (Better than it sounds.)

And Citrine you have 666 posts! (Or had at the time of me writing this)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Dolphins vs. Dallas)


----------



## Fairydust

I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out of Here.


----------



## eppe

The IT crowd


----------



## MindOverMood

Intervention.


----------



## Hiccups

The L Word (still).... though I just finished season 2 and there is a baby in the show now. :/


----------



## skygazer

Grimm


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Wohoooo>>> Pawn Stars on the History channel. I am hooked, it amazes me what people will bring in and ask them to buy....weird! *


----------



## Tugwahquah

The Joy of Painting, with Bob Ross.


----------



## melissa75

Criminal Minds for 7 hours straight now. So addictive.


----------



## RUFB2327

Dexter. Watching the episodes I missed right now.


----------



## scum

take me back to saturday mornings circa 1971 and everything will be fine. although i'm not that old, i certainly feel it. sorry to be so dated, but "*i'm bringing CrustyBack" ...*







<3333


----------



## MrZi

frozen planet - it's amazing!


----------



## Fairydust

NCIS


----------



## Miss Meggie

*The Sopranos*


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## ShyGuy86

QI


----------



## matty

melissa75 said:


> Criminal Minds for 7 hours straight now. So addictive.


I had a bit of a thing for Criminal Minds, I havent watched the last couple of seasons.

I am watching Sons of Anarchy. Think this is the last episode of the season this week. Little excited.


----------



## Innamorata

The Big Bang Theory <3


----------



## melissa75

matty said:


> I had a bit of a thing for Criminal Minds, I havent watched the last couple of seasons.
> 
> I am watching Sons of Anarchy. Think this is the last episode of the season this week. Little excited.


I'm crazy about the show...haha! This last season has been really good! You need to check it out . I haven't watched SOA, but yeah I've heard it's great.


----------



## matty

melissa75 said:


> I'm crazy about the show...haha! This last season has been really good! You need to check it out . I haven't watched SOA, but yeah I've heard it's great.


I dont remember where I was up to.

I read today that SOA is the number one rating show. Never saw that coming.


----------



## RUFB2327

Innamorata said:


> The Big Bang Theory <3


Watching that now


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Person of Interest


----------



## Pialicious88

House


----------



## Reinvented

Dexter


----------



## Hiccups

my posts here are becoming redundant but any ways .... *The L Word*..










Alice and shane are holding this season (3) together.. just xP


----------



## lissa530

House hunters and Storage wars


----------



## Losm

Freaks and Geeks


----------



## IcedOver

You have to check out "The Heart, She Holler" on Cartoon Network. This show, from the creators of "Wonder Showzen", is fvcking insane!


----------



## MindOverMood

The Real World


----------



## meganmila

MindOverMood said:


> The Real World


Everybody on there is annoying except for Alex and Prinscilla. Heh, this season is kind of dull anyways.


----------



## mooncake

Dead Like Me


----------



## GuyMontag

The Jeffersons


----------



## leave me alone

Hell on Wheels, Boardwalk Empire, Sons of Anarchy


----------



## tutliputli

Frozen Planet


----------



## skygazer

cupcake wars


----------



## ryobi

saturday night live


----------



## Spindrift

*Mad Men*

Watched the first three episodes earlier tonight. It's times like these that make me wish I was more of a TV person, because I'm clearly missing out. The writing on Mad Men is just so ****ing good. Inspiringly good.


----------



## atticusfinch

Spindrift said:


> *Mad Men*
> 
> Watched the first three episodes earlier tonight. It's times like these that make me wish I was more of a TV person, because I'm clearly missing out. The writing on Mad Men is just so ****ing good. Inspiringly good.


Where's the like button? (_Cause this is liked_).


----------



## atticusfinch

_Seinfeld_

(_I would have never known how hilarious this show was if it wasn't for Paulina_).


----------



## Paper Samurai

Community (Season 3) 

&

30 Rock (Season 2)


----------



## Lmatic3030

meganmila said:


> Everybody on there is annoying except for Alex and Prinscilla. Heh, this season is kind of dull anyways.


This is the worst season of the Real World I have seen so far.


----------



## MindOverMood

The Simpsons, Allen Gregory and Family Guy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Supernatural.


----------



## AliBaba

I just saw the episode of Beavis & Butt-Head where they're trying to kill a fly for the entire show. I couldn't breathe I was laughing so hard.


----------



## MindOverMood

Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## RUFB2327

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Person of Interest. I've only seen a few episodes of the show but I'm hooked!


----------



## Reinvented

family guy


----------



## MindOverMood

Last three episodes of Big Brother 8(holy nostalgia) and now I'm watching The Real World.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Top chef : Texas Watching it right now. *


----------



## Laila Taylor

Dexter! I'm halfway through season 5.

*Edit: Oh yeah, I'm also watching that new scifi miniseries, Neverland. I liked it until they got to the "Neverland" part... xD


----------



## dontdreamitbeit

Roswell, I've been sat here with my old boxsets all night.


----------



## meganmila

The Real World. This season sucked.


----------



## BlazingLazer

A Bit of Fry and Laurie: Season 3 - 1st episode


----------



## Ukane

Cold Blood on ID


----------



## JGreenwood

American horror Story


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dexter.


----------



## JGreenwood

Logan X said:


> Dexter.


Where is your signature from? i really like that quote.


----------



## MrZi

24 season 1


----------



## Scrub-Zero

JGreenwood said:


> Where is your signature from? i really like that quote.


I made up the last part. The first part if from the book of John(John 8:32)


----------



## jtb3485

The Daily Show


----------



## Miss Meggie

*The Sopranos*


----------



## atticusfinch

_American Horror Story_


----------



## Renea2011

The Good Wife.


----------



## Fairydust

The Two Ronnies Sketchbook.


----------



## MrBakura91

Teen Titans reruns.


----------



## eppe

White Collar


----------



## azure5

**

Forensic Files.
It's my drug.


----------



## Shynobi

Whose line is it anyways


----------



## Josh90

The Office (UK)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Chiefs vs. Jets)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Grimm


----------



## MindOverMood

Two new episodes of Little People, Big World.


----------



## dist0rt

I get bored / cant sleep and watch reruns of the same shows over and over at night, at the moment its private practice


----------



## Savril

After lately


----------



## cafune

Modern Family!


----------



## xTKsaucex

Trying to watch Lost again. 3rd times the charm. The other two times I just get confused and bored to be honest.


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies

Community, just watched the first two seasons and loving it..

before that it was The Wire, all five seasons, for what must be the sixth time now


----------



## leave me alone

Boardwalk Empire.

:shock


----------



## helena

Countdown -- it's the semi final, had to be done.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dexter


----------



## StayingMotivated

"jershey shore"


lolz and before that "cosmos"


----------



## skygazer

Grimm


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## helena

Without You with Anna Freil and Marc Warren. --so good


----------



## MindOverMood

Season finale of The Real World San Diego.


----------



## Losteagle

The Odd Couple


----------



## millenniumman75

Coast Guard Alaska


----------



## Fireflylight

Who the Bleep Did I marry?! On the OWN network. It's like scary like this kinda stuff actually happens omg scary.


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies

The Office US

just finished the second season and loving it


----------



## Cashew

Entourage :boogie

I love this show. I can't pinpoint why though..


----------



## meganmila

Siringo said:


> Entourage :boogie
> 
> I love this show. I can't pinpoint why though..


I had an ex that loved that show....

Family Feud


----------



## Hiccups

*Three Rivers*. Only watching it for Katherine Moennig but it's set in a hospital and there's blood and edge of the seat suspense that freaks me out way too much. But I just flick to firefox for those bits xP


----------



## skygazer

Survivor


----------



## Hiccups

*The Brak Show*, this is one of the most disturbing let sickeningly genius shows I've seen for ages! _"would you like the truth or my side of the story?"_ bbaahahahahah!


----------



## Cleary

Mad Men


----------



## jpb

Watched the BBC's *Sherlock* last night. Fantastic!


----------



## MindOverMood

The Closer, only because my mom had the changer:blank


----------



## ainsleigh

The Wonder Years =)


----------



## Dying note

Law & Order:SVU


----------



## Losteagle

Cold Case


----------



## Reinvented

Dexter finale. Epic.


----------



## Losteagle

Law & Order: C.I


----------



## Spindrift

*The Layover*

Initially, this show could be mistaken for Anthony Bourdain's other program, _No Reservations_, which is certainly not a bad thing. It's a quintessential Tony experience, complete with the humour, the eloquent narration, and, of course, the snark.

The schtick that makes _The Layover_ distinct from_ No Reservations_ is that once Tony arrives at his destination, he has some thirty hours or so to experience what the city has to offer; this, naturally, means that we see food. A lot of food. As is Tony's style, he gets out of the overpriced, air-conditioned restaurants and hits the streets, finding the best street vendors and hole-in-the-wall diners and bars.

That said, while the good food still has a place in the spotlight, _The Layover_ differs further from _No Reservations_ in that it shifts its focus more onto the city itself - transportation, lodging, and a look at what defines the city beyond its cuisine. In this respect, this show is better suited to _The Travel Channel_ than _No Reservations_.

All in all, _The Layover_ is just as satisfying a show to watch as _No Reservations_. A Bourdain junkie looking for a fix won't be disappointed.


----------



## Losteagle

American Pickers


----------



## kittenamos

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

How to make it in America. Love that show, but apparently it's been cancelled? damn.


----------



## Losteagle

Flashpoint


----------



## Class

The Twilight Zone.

:heart


----------



## skygazer

cupcake wars


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## GuyMontag

Frasier


----------



## MindOverMood

Seinfeld


----------



## Rixy

I'm watching the third episode of Misfits (First Season). I'm surprised by how much I like it. Although concerning the black girl (Alisha?) they sexualise her character wayyyyyy too much. It seems silly even by comic book/super hero standards. I like the cinematography though. (I'm not sure if I'm using the term "Cinematography" right to be honest...)

Fun fact: Kelly (Lauren Socha) used to go to my school. She even used to catch the same bus as me. She was pretty scary :b


----------



## Losteagle

American Dad


----------



## Stormclouds

The Waltons :blush


----------



## CityLights89

_Father Knows Best_.

I love old TV shows! :]


----------



## Toad Licker

Oddities


----------



## MindOverMood

Piers Morgan.

Lenny Kravitz was on and is a great human being


----------



## Robodontopus

I finally got around to watching the last episode of season 2 of Luther. But then fell asleep. Gotta go back and finish it today.


----------



## ShiptoShore

South Park.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Rixy said:


> Fun fact: Kelly (Lauren Socha) used to go to my school. She even used to catch the same bus as me. She was pretty scary :b


lol. What was she like generally speaking. :b


----------



## xTKsaucex

well I'm finally up to season 4 of Lost from last post. Quite a lot of what the fook captain hook moments going on. I used to think this series could all be explained rationally but that's gone out the window.


----------



## Losteagle

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## acinorevlm

Seinfeld


----------



## Ashley1990

Big boss season 5


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

The Mentalist


----------



## Hiccups

finishing off the last of season 5 of *Burn Notice *(only 3 eppies to go). It's getting a bit samey now but still fun to watch! ^_______^


----------



## Losteagle

Without a trace


----------



## Sugarbird

My Strange Addiction


----------



## Raulz0r

The League


----------



## Losm

The Inbetweeners. Too funny.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Just got into Breaking Bad.

I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Losteagle

NCIS


----------



## Fluttershpy

Saturday Night Live


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Reinvented

The Inbetweeners


----------



## Robodontopus

the Nerdist Christmas Special


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Mavericks)


----------



## TheDaffodil

After Lately.


----------



## heyJude

Friends


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## False Protagonist

Supernatural. Does anyone else watch it?


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

Whose line is it anyway


----------



## Joe

My little pony friendship is magic


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Raulz0r

The Middle


----------



## JazLeo

Leverage


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Blazers)


----------



## Losteagle

Local News


----------



## atticusfinch

Band of Brothers


----------



## Spindrift

*Top Gear
*
Haven't ever been a huge fan of the show (_granted, I never gave it much of a chance_), but I saw a series of "best of" episodes, so I thought I'd give it a go.

Very glad that I did. More than a few laughs were produced. Watching Clarkson repeatedly flipping over a Reliant ranks amongst my favorite TV moments.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

My Strange Addiction.

It's funny. (in that i-know-i-really-shouldn't-laugh-it's-actually-quite-tradgic-but-oh-well kind of way.)


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## atticusfinch

An Idiot Abroad (_The Bucket List_)


----------



## Gorillaz

Chuck


----------



## therunaways

The Vampire Diaries


----------



## ManOnTheMOON

Battlestar Galactica new version. What a goldmine, I can't believe I never watched this. Science fiction has a bad reputation of being lame.


----------



## prudence

I watched this new years eve special thing on television. Normally this would make me want to shove pencils in my eyes or ear(drum), but I had whiskey. Whisky doesn't work well with my normal self. Frankly, whiskey's dominating tendencies are annoying and I've grown tired of it being in my system. Even if I were to ask it to leave it so would not. Arsehole.


----------



## RUFB2327

Eastbound and Down


----------



## Neutrino

River Monsters

All day marathon Discovery channel, for those who are interested.


----------



## theCARS1979

The Honeymooners marathon


----------



## Jamipat

Family Guy


----------



## meganmila

Been watching Shameless all day and it's really a good show. I found a show to watch.


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Storage Wars.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hell on Wheels


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## theCARS1979

Kitchen Nightmares, with Chef Ramsey


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

Numb3rs


----------



## Fluttershpy

Saturday Night Live


----------



## Rossy

Family guy


----------



## Gorillaz

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster Bug Wars


----------



## cat001

A Bit of Fry and Laurie

Bought the complete series boxset


----------



## letitrock

24


----------



## acinorevlm

The Secret Circle


----------



## wnt2chng

News this morning before work.


----------



## Neptunus

MasterChef


----------



## AnnaM

Charmed


----------



## AliBaba

Finally watched the penultimate episode of American Horror Story & will probably watch the finale tomorrow. It was excellent as usual.


----------



## Farideh

Wizards of Wavery Place. Yes I am 21 years old and my guilty pleasure is watching the Disney Channel.


----------



## AliBaba

Paloma M said:


> Wizards of Wavery Place. Yes I am 21 years old and my guilty pleasure is watching the Disney Channel.


Haha. It's ok I've watched Spongebob Squarepants today & there were no children in the room or within miles of me for that matter.


----------



## caflme

The Biggest Loser


----------



## meganmila

Paloma M said:


> Wizards of Wavery Place. Yes I am 21 years old and my guilty pleasure is watching the Disney Channel.


Don't feel ashamed. I watched a Disney channel movie on there not too long ago and I liked it. I also like that show sometimes.


----------



## 0lly

Who Wants to be a Millionaire. 

If I wasn't so shy I'd like to go on a quiz show. Any quiz show. But my self-esteem's so low, I'd most likely start crying if Ann called me the weakest link.


----------



## Robodontopus

i'm currently watching the first season of Justified on DVD. On episode 6 or 7 now.


----------



## Yeezus92

happy endings


----------



## Nightlight

*Grey's Anatomy.*


----------



## acinorevlm

Frasier


----------



## meganmila

Gigolos....hahaha


----------



## Wallflower81

_Revenge_


----------



## Blawnka

The boondocks


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Just finished off Breaking Bad.

blown away.


----------



## Fairydust

Celebrity Big Brother


----------



## Nightlight

That 70's Show. :b


----------



## DubnRun

Cant remember - don't watch the propaganda/brainwash box too often now!!


----------



## Nightlight

Boy Meets World.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## leonardess

Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Robodontopus

Garth Marenghi's Dark Place


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Disarray said:


> Just finished off Breaking Bad.
> 
> blown away.


Blown away like Gus?










I just watched episode 5 of _Once Upon a Time_.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Blown away like Gus?


Just like Gus :yes









--------------------------------------------------------------
I've been watching Broadwalk Empire and Wilfred.


----------



## MayritaJudith

Supernatural


----------



## MindOverMood

All 12 episodes of the show Awkward.


----------



## leave me alone

Life


----------



## meganmila

House of Lies.


----------



## Nightlight

Burn Notice.


----------



## avoidobot3000

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Blown away like Gus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched episode 5 of _Once Upon a Time_.


Season 3 was good too. It really ended with a bang.


----------



## Neutrino

A sad (in a pathetic way) reality show that I am too embarrassed to say.


----------



## Xande

That 70's show  one of my favorite shows ever.


----------



## Perkins

Wilfred


----------



## immortal80

Been working on getting through "How I Met Your Mother" episodes.


----------



## MindOverMood

Two and a half men


----------



## Wallflower81

_Supernatural_


----------



## Blawnka

Big Bang Theory


----------



## ComradeRyan

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Community

_Stop saying I'm different!_


----------



## therunaways

Breaking Bad :boogie finally started watching it since AMC is showing repeats.


----------



## James_Russell

The Hamster Wheel


----------



## Chrysalii

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## acinorevlm

The Simpsons


----------



## Cashew

Louie :boogie


----------



## libertad

Stargate ATLANTIS 
love all SG's


----------



## Wallflower81

_General Hospital_


----------



## MindOverMood

The Middle


----------



## eduvangogh

Breaking Bad. Only show that I watched religiously in a while.


----------



## gusstaf

Nova on PBS. Pretty interesting.


----------



## Daft

Terra Nova. Really glad I stuck around through a couple of slower episodes.


----------



## Omnipotent Taco

eduvangogh said:


> Breaking Bad.


Best show on TV, IMO. Along with Dexter.

I've been catching up on my dose of Futurama and SP of late. Also intend to flip through my collection and watch The Twilight Zone and The Prisoner in my spare time.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Clipppers)


----------



## Jamipat

Fresh Prince of Bel Air


----------



## MindOverMood

Scared straight


----------



## matty

Franklin and bash.. Awesome


----------



## tardisblue

Columbo. I've been going through it every day on Netflix.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

The Mentalist


----------



## leave me alone

leave me alone said:


> Life


this again

pretty good show, anyone knows why did they cancel it?


----------



## prudence

Community


----------



## gusstaf

Jamipat said:


> Fresh Prince of Bel Air


Nice! I miss that show. Especially this:


----------



## xTKsaucex

24 , decided to find out what all the fuss was all about.

+1 for the Breaking Bad comments as well, awesome show.


----------



## Joel

Why did I wait so long to start watching this?!


----------



## MindOverMood

SNL


----------



## Mia Q

New Girl ... its quirky


----------



## Reinvented

breaking bad... best tv show of all time. so glad i decided to watch this.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Planet Earth


----------



## Fairydust

Celebrity Big Brother


----------



## GuyMontag

Boardwalk Empire - "A Dangerous Maid"


----------



## ComradeRyan

Storage Wars.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Season 1 episode 1 of Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Chappelle's Show


----------



## theCARS1979

Kitchen Nightmares with Chef Gordon Ramsey, from Jan Friday the 13th. I think this Kitchen Nightmares was more frightening then Friday the 13th. Why the hell would you use a microwave in a barbeque restaurant smokehouse? THey were running it like a cafeteria. Are you serious, horrendous!


----------



## MindOverMood

Golden Globes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hell on Wheels


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Lakers)


----------



## MindOverMood

The Colbert Report


----------



## Hiccups

bit disappointed to see a couple of people posting spoilers in this thread, poor form if you ask me.

anyway...

finished off *Louie* season one after stopping it half way through. not sure if there is a season two but don't care to find out.

..also watched *Tipping The Velvet*, not sure if this is a mini series or what but I loved it. ^_____________^


----------



## Reinvented

Hiccups said:


> bit disappointed to see a couple of people posting spoilers in this thread, poor form if you ask me.


 Totally agree.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

Impractical Jokers


----------



## Rixy

The conversation on the roof between Holmes and Watson during the finale of Sherlock didn't make me emotional...not one bit. In fact, I lifted some weights afterwards and puched some guy in the face. 

Honestly.


----------



## Catnap

Once Upon A Time. I really like it so far, it's pretty different!


----------



## BlazingLazer

Oz: Season 1, Ep. 3


Going back to the beginning.


----------



## HQuirk

Friends


----------



## Wallflower81

Alcatraz ... love seeing Hurley from "Lost" on my tv again


----------



## SaveMeJeebus

Sherlock. And i'm debating whether to watch Alcatraz now or tomorrow when i've downloaded the second episode.


----------



## Catnap

Wallflower81 said:


> Alcatraz ... love seeing Hurley from "Lost" on my tv again


Oh man, that's already going? I've really wanted to watch that! I saw a promo on tv during a flight back east and thought it looked pretty good.


----------



## Wallflower81

SaveMeJeebus said:


> And i'm debating whether to watch Alcatraz now or tomorrow when i've downloaded the second episode


I'd say wait. Once you watch the first one you'll want to go straight into the second one. At least that's what happened for me.



Catnap said:


> Oh man, that's already going? I've really wanted to watch that! I saw a promo on tv during a flight back east and thought it looked pretty good.


There's two episodes out so far. I rarely see shows live, so I'm not sure if they showed both on the premiere night or if maybe the 2nd one hasn't "officially" aired yet. If you like shows like CSI, Cold Case, Fringe and Lost (which I do) it's a nice mesh of those types.


----------



## kosherpiggy

fresh prince


----------



## MindOverMood

Jersey Shore


----------



## FTFADIA

Just finished watching the first season of Homeland. Great show, I can see why it won best drama and best actress at the golden globes.


----------



## Hiccups

parks and rec season 3


----------



## Shynobi

^ I thought all three episodes of Black Mirror were great.

Currently watching Freaks & Geeks for the first time.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Shynobi said:


> ^ I thought all three episodes of Black Mirror were great.
> 
> Currently watching Freaks & Geeks for the first time.


^^ a great show :yes

I'm watching the first season of Dollhouse.


----------



## meganmila

Taboo.


----------



## MindOverMood

King of Queens


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## Neptunus

Earth 2


----------



## spidereater

Portlandia


----------



## kosherpiggy

conan


----------



## meganmila

kosherpiggy said:


> conan


I liked the show from last night. I like when they have all the animals there.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rachael vs. Guy: Celebrity Cook-Off


----------



## clair de lune

Xavier: Renegade Angel (weeeeeiird but hilarious, if you're into Adult Swim cartoons)

Community (really funny! I'm hooked)


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Alaska State Troopers


----------



## ryobi

top gear


----------



## sickofshyness

Fear Factor


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

Homeland. I'm really liking this show.


----------



## I Am Annie

:afr Please Date My Son

It was as terrible as expected.


----------



## vaness

So Random! on Disney


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

30 Rock


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Sons of Anarchy.

It's alright.


----------



## skygazer

Monster Bug Wars


----------



## millenniumman75

Can't Hardly Wait


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

I Am Annie said:


> :afr Please Date My Son
> 
> It was as terrible as expected.


Oh my.. I've seen the ads for it and it looks pretty bad. Some of the shows on TV just seem like they're running out of ideas.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## mooncake

Big Love


----------



## Rixy

I just watched the first episode of Heroes. My God, what a confusing cluster of stories and characters. At least X Men's roster is sort of a cohesive unit. I'll probably watch some more episodes though, I imagine it gets a bit more coherent.


----------



## Hiccups

Bored to Death season 3. Lovin it! ^___^


----------



## seamonkey

Sherlock


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## MindOverMood

Teen Mom 2


----------



## SaveMeJeebus

Will & Grace


----------



## PitaMe

The last tv show I watched was this morning, its a cooking show called The Chew. It has chefs Michael Simon, Mario Batali, the guy from What Not to Wear, Daphne Oz (her dad is Dr. Oz), and Carla something. They were giving tips on how to host a SuperBowl party. It was cute.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bobcats vs. Blazers)


----------



## MindOverMood

Roseanne


----------



## Hiccups

finished off *Bored To Death* season 3
started on *Boardwalk Empire*


----------



## SaveMeJeebus

Parks and Recreation


----------



## Transcending

Alcatraz. It's meh.


----------



## layitontheline

sweet genius


----------



## kosherpiggy

Married...with Children


----------



## meganmila

Conan. I love that man.


----------



## Evo

Futurama


----------



## Nekomata

Corination Street.


----------



## Nekomata

Jeremy Kyle <__< I curse the lack of interesting shows on tv during the day.


----------



## IHugZombles

Castle :>


----------



## kosherpiggy

snl: the best of will ferrell


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

Life's too short


----------



## PhilipJFry

House.


----------



## Paper Samurai

steins;gate. (yes the punctuation in between is correct :b)


----------



## Nekomata

K-ON!!! Season 2.


----------



## meganmila

My cat from hell


----------



## melissa75

meganmila said:


> My cat from hell


Haha! I came into this thread to post the same thing . I kinda like the show, actually.


----------



## river1

Storage Wars


----------



## meganmila

melissa75 said:


> Haha! I came into this thread to post the same thing . I kinda like the show, actually.


Oh yeah! Jackson Galaxy is cool haha. Yeah, I was watching cats 101 and it came on and yes it is interesting and teaches me about cats. My cat is not a cat from hell though.


----------



## HeyImAnAlien

Friends :3


----------



## mezzoforte

Skins :b


----------



## Summer Moon

The Big Bang Theory! Awesome show


----------



## SaveMeJeebus

The Big Bang Theory, Vampire Diaries, Parks and Recreation, or 30 Rock >.< 

I stopped watching Once Upon A Time a few episodes back. Now there's a few episodes i might catch up, i thought it was moving incredible slow.


----------



## Summer Moon

invisiblesun said:


> Once Upon a Time.. anyone?


I watch Once Upon a Time  (It's filmed about an hour or so away from where I live) One of my friends met the actor that plays Henry!


----------



## kosherpiggy

Married with Children


----------



## AliBaba

The new episode of Justified. The ending was about as cool as it gets.


----------



## Rossy

New Top gear.


----------



## Ironpain

21 Jump street- This is my 8th rewatch of the tv series that shot Johnny Depp to fame. Currently rewatching Blackout- Episode 4x26, Johnny Depp Makes his final appearance as Officer Tom Hanson. 

The Last tv show I actually watched on TV 

Law and Order SVU.


----------



## Elahe

Portlandia! The dream of the 90s in alive in Portland. So funny :clap


----------



## christacat

American Grindhouse (a doco on b movies/grindhouse cinema in the early days)


----------



## Perkins

Moonlighting. Fun, cheesy 80s show.


----------



## Hiccups

*Boardwalk Empire* (up to 01x09)....one of the better shows I've seen recently! Quite addictive as well xP


----------



## magdalena23

Angry Boys..


----------



## kosherpiggy

the superbowl


----------



## OreoBlizzard

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADVENTURE TIME!

Of course.


----------



## Ironpain

The Superbowl


----------



## scooby

Finished up on American Horror Story.


----------



## Whatev

The Wonder Years


----------



## SaveMeJeebus

Fringe


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

the worlds dumbest criminals on court tv... favorite show !!


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

scooby said:


> Finished up on American Horror Story.


that show as good. i liked it. i want to check out that new one with pierce brosnan with the haunted house on the lake.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

Elahe said:


> Portlandia! The dream of the 90s in alive in Portland. So funny :clap


portlandia any good? i saved it on netflix Q after hearing about it somewhere.


----------



## enzo

2 broke girls


----------



## ttrp

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> portlandia any good? i saved it on netflix Q after hearing about it somewhere.


I watched the first episode, and thought it was crap. . . but that's just my opinion. Apparently, it's somewhat popular.


----------



## ttrp

Right now I'm on season 2 of White Collar.


----------



## SaveMeJeebus

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## avoidobot3000

First episode of the new series of Justified :yay


----------



## AnnaM

how i met your mother


----------



## simpleindian

wipeout


----------



## Nekomata

Judge Judy.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Dexter! I love it and I'm hooked. Watched the first two seasons last weekend. I don't watch television but I like this show.


----------



## xTKsaucex

family guy season 10, its loosing its funny side, shame.


----------



## epic

The Biggest Loser Singles


----------



## Subwolf

American Pickers.


----------



## Green Eyes

New Girl


----------



## Blawnka

The first 48.


----------



## kosherpiggy

that 70s show


----------



## enzo

Southland


----------



## MindOverMood

Teen Mom 2 and Mythbusters


----------



## jessckuh

Hm, think it was Let's Stay Together. And I don't even like that show on much else on BET or TV period.


----------



## Red Duke

A documentary about whether or not humans can live on little or no sleep.


----------



## Nekomata

K-ON!!! Season 2


----------



## Whatev

Kenan and Kel


----------



## Shynobi

Friday Night Lights


----------



## Linlinh

Lost Tapes


----------



## Wanna be drama queen

The Fresh Prince of Bel Air


----------



## PhilipJFry

Smallville.


----------



## matty

I have started watching royal pains, which is entertaining.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Borophyll said:


> Kenan and Kel


memories, sweet memories


----------



## kosherpiggy

sailor moon


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Black Lagoon.

Good anime. Finally one that doesn't pull punches on the swearing.


----------



## MindOverMood

The Middle, Suburgatory and Modern Family.


----------



## Nekomata

10 O'Clock Live


----------



## Fruitcake

The Wire


----------



## Whatev

The Office


----------



## Nekomata

Either Jeremy Kyle or K-ON!! Season 2.


----------



## meganmila

Dog Whisperer. I'm getting more into these animal shows.


----------



## bluec91

Friends


----------



## Paper Samurai

Firefly


----------



## Whatev

Nip/Tuck


----------



## Matomi

Friends.
I really hate that show.


----------



## Nekomata

K-ON!! Season 2.


----------



## Jr189

Im marathoning king of queens on youtube. Funny show I must say.


----------



## Tibble

Law and Order : SVU


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Josh90

The Royle Family


----------



## quietmusicman

king of the hill


----------



## redskinsfan17

I'm watching NFL Replay right now, from the Super Bowl c:


----------



## MindOverMood

The Walking Dead

All 14 episodes. Watched about 9 yesterday and the other 5 tonight. I'm now officially addicted.


----------



## Nekomata

Ladies Versus Butlers!


----------



## GuyMontag

The Drew Carey Show


----------



## Whatev

Goosebumps


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

Right now is "Man without a face" on TLC channel @10:45 am Eastern time


----------



## Nekomata

Ladies Versus Butlers Specials


----------



## Hannarinoe

That 70s show


----------



## heartofchambers

The IT crowd


----------



## immortal80

working my way through Dexter Season 5.


----------



## Meli24R

The River-I was skeptical about this show, but I'm enjoying it. I think the second episode was better than the first. It's pretty suspenseful.


----------



## Jared3

AwkwardGal said:


> Portlandia! It's a bit hit and miss, but the most recent episodes have been really amusing.


I just started watching Portlandia. very cool and hipster-y. loving it.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

*South Park

Cartman: "Ohh well how nice for you, Stan. It's great you've got a golden rectum of the gods, but the rest of us need Chipotlaway."*

:rofl


----------



## PhilipJFry

Angel.


----------



## Whatev

Doug


----------



## Robodontopus

Justified. Good thing Dewey had four kidneys.


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid

supernatural


----------



## Jcc859

Pretty little liars


----------



## UncertainMuffin

It's Always Sunny in Philly


----------



## Toppington

Colbert Report


----------



## adamac

Dexter season 6


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid

adamac said:


> Dexter season 6


dex is the best!!!!:yes


----------



## Meli24R

Fringe and Supernatural


----------



## Nekomata

Maburaho.


----------



## MindOverMood

Friends


----------



## Josh90

Blackadder The Third


----------



## kosherpiggy

i think married with children


----------



## cafune

Modern Family!  It's pretty hilarious. I love how laid-back and carefree it is. Never fails to have me laughing until my sides ache!


----------



## kosherpiggy

married with children. it's like crack haha


----------



## MindOverMood

That 70's show and Brittany Daniel was the guest star:mushy


----------



## Fruitcake

Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## Nekomata

Coronation Street.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Intervention


----------



## alwaysmistaken

Homeland... love that show!!


----------



## Whatev

Goosebumps


----------



## Robodontopus

Borophyll said:


> Goosebumps


which episode?


----------



## heyJude

Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Whatev

Robodontopus said:


> which episode?


"Deep Trouble" Part 1.

It was one of those "to be continued..." episodes, hate that.


----------



## Robodontopus

Borophyll said:


> "Deep Trouble" Part 1.
> 
> It was one of those "to be continued..." episodes, hate that.


Just looked it up on youtube, and I don't think I've ever actually seen that one. Maybe I'm not the Goosebumps connoisseur I believed myself to be.


----------



## wildcherry876

That 70's show


----------



## peril

Friends  I've been re-watching it for lack of better things to do.


----------



## Transcending

Eastbound & Down


----------



## TBird24

The First 48.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Breaking Bad, the last episode of the first season.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Futurama.


----------



## meganmila

Ghost Adventures. Yay!


----------



## MindOverMood

New episode of Degrassi.


----------



## Layla

The Walking Dead, loving the second part to this season so far.


----------



## stevitude

Dexter


----------



## Brenee

Friends


----------



## Toppington

Colbert... Again...


----------



## Tibble

The Twilight Zone, I had no idea all the episodes were on netflix! <3 <3


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Fringe


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Layla said:


> The Walking Dead, loving the second part to this season so far.


Me too


----------



## Nekomata

Nagasarete Airantou.


----------



## Transcending

Heat Vision and Jack


----------



## Nekomata

Nagasarete Airantou, again.

Almost finished it! :3


----------



## MindOverMood

The Walking Dead


----------



## Whatev

Twilight Zone


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Layla

Fringe, I was a little behind so caught up by watching 3 eps in a row.


----------



## MindOverMood

Intervention


----------



## northstar1991

The Voice


----------



## Mia Q

The Good Wife

Am I the only one who watches this? Please tell me no :3


----------



## Snail Shells

Supernatural. Been going through the first season on Netflix. I like it so far, it's much better produced than I thought it would be.


----------



## matildaz

Strong heart, a Korean one, hehe


----------



## Nekomata

Okane Ga Nai!


----------



## Toppington

Go ahead, guess. COLBERT!


----------



## kosherpiggy

married with children


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

One Tree Hill


----------



## heyJude

The Voice!


----------



## Nekomata

Pandora Hearts.


----------



## clt851988

The Young & the Restless


----------



## Layla

Alcatraz, loving this show so far.


----------



## Hannarinoe

That '70s show : )


----------



## northstar1991

American Idol


----------



## MindOverMood

19 kids and counting


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

The King of Queens


----------



## Jr189

king of queens! I watch about 4 episodes every night before I go to sleep. :boogie


----------



## MindOverMood

MindOverMood said:


> The Middle, Suburgatory and Modern Family.


^These and The Challenge: Battle of the Exes.


----------



## anonymid

NESN Daily


----------



## DAM71392

Umm Twilight Zone :hyper


----------



## dracial

Been watching Psyche lately.


----------



## Transcending

New girl


----------



## PhilipJFry

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

30 Rock


----------



## anonymid

Wheel of Fortune


----------



## Nekomata

Pandora Hearts


----------



## Toppington

You'll never guess this time...



Toppington said:


> Colbert Report


That must be the only thing I watch anymore. I only recently realized how little television I watch these days. Damn you and your clever writers, Colbert!


----------



## ESP354

Dexter, Spartacus blood and sand, and Delocated


----------



## cmed




----------



## Nekomata

Persona 4 the Animation.


----------



## skygazer

grimm


----------



## Nekomata

Pandora Hearts.


----------



## MindOverMood

Strikeforce: Tate vs. Rousey

Though the main event ended in the first round, it was still quite entertaining.


----------



## crystaltears

Bleach. stopped watching after Aizen got pwned


----------



## MindOverMood

The Walking Dead


----------



## Neptunus

Survivor


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Spurs)


----------



## squidlette

I've been watching ST:TNG for over a week straight now. *nerd*


----------



## squidlette

Toad Licker said:


> NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Spurs)


Ooh! ooh! Are you a Spurs fan? :clap


----------



## mike285

How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## caflme

Not sure if it counts as TV... but it a Netflix original series by Steven VanZandt called Lillyhammer - funny as heck if you ever liked watching The Sopranos.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Firefly.


----------



## Xtraneous

Breakout Kings


----------



## Nekomata

R-15.


----------



## Meli24R

Being Human (UK version)


----------



## Transcending

Walking Dead

RIP Dale


----------



## Emerald3

Law & Order SVU


----------



## citizen_erased

South Park


----------



## Nekomata

Coronation Street.


----------



## kitshiv01

the walking dead


----------



## simpleindian

wipeout


----------



## NeveahSumone

Once upon a time


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Arrested Development


----------



## Robodontopus

I just watched all of Downton Abbey over the last few days.


----------



## Meli24R

Lost Girl-I'm getting hooked on this show, it's better than anything else on syfy channel right now


----------



## Neptunus

Celebrity Apprentice.


----------



## MindOverMood

19 kids and counting


----------



## Starr

Fashion Police.


----------



## arnie

the walking dead


----------



## Transcending

Alcatraz


----------



## Bunyip

Justified.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Suburgatory


----------



## MindOverMood

The Challenge: Battle of the Exes


----------



## Nekomata

South Park


----------



## CeilingStarer

An Idiot Abroad: Season 2

I absolutely adore this show. Karl is such a refreshing contrast to most people on tv - a cynical, introvert who can't be ****ed with anything basically.


----------



## Bunyip

Desperate Housewives


oh lawrd


----------



## Layla

Alcatraz, the show just keeps getting better.


----------



## Nekomata

Erm. American Idol last night I think.


----------



## Bunyip

Survivor


----------



## Layla

An old episode of X-Files, the one with Tooms in it, use to scare the hell out of me as a kid.


----------



## Transcending

The New Girl


----------



## Dannie

I'm kicking it old school and watching 21 Jump Street


----------



## Layla

Spartacus, god this show is so amazing.


----------



## TheDaffodil

30 Rock.


----------



## cafune

Once Upon a Time - It's losing its appeal though.


----------



## Nekomata

Stargate SG-1


----------



## Layla

Nekomata said:


> Stargate SG-1


Great show.

I watched the latest episode of Grimm.


----------



## MindOverMood

The Walking Dead and America's Next Top Model: British Invasion.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

That 70s show I think, that or Futurama


----------



## Whatev

The Wonder Years


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Las Vegas Jailhouse. Always entertaining lol


----------



## Subwolf

The Amazing Race


----------



## Nekomata

Probably Jeremy Kyle <.<


----------



## heyJude

Jersey Shore. They're doing a marathon on mtv right now.


----------



## Transcending

Eastbound and Down


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

Breaking Bad


----------



## PhilipJFry

Smallville.


----------



## Coaster Geek

Doctor Who


----------



## Duke of Prunes

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## bkhill5

MindOverMood said:


> Strikeforce: Tate vs. Rousey
> 
> Though the main event ended in the first round, it was still quite entertaining.


lol, i didn't know an arm could bend like that. kudos to miesha though.

Last thing I watched was dance moms...yeah i said it...:roll


----------



## Layla

Just finished the first season of Sons of Anarchy, don't know how this show slipped me before, but it's so good.


----------



## lakecreek

Dark Angel


----------



## Xtraneous

The Walking Dead.


----------



## Meli24R

Face Off


----------



## saso

new girl


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

South Park.


----------



## MindOverMood

Modern Family


----------



## Transcending

the cleveland show


----------



## Nekomata

Uchuu No Stellvia


----------



## Layla

Sons of Anarchy S2E5


----------



## leave me alone

Frasier


----------



## Skyliner

New Girl. Love it!


----------



## Layla

The Walking Dead


----------



## northstar1991

What Would You do?


----------



## BobtheBest

NFL Total Access.


----------



## Nekomata

Coronation Street.


----------



## Lasair

The Big Band Theory


----------



## Transcending

Community 

Glad it's back.


----------



## Toppington

Kind of half-watched Friends at around 5am before I fell back asleep.


----------



## Meli24R

Supernatural


----------



## Dan iel

Community 

It rocks, if you haven't seen it you really should.

It's like a mix of my name is earl and arrested development, comedy wise/story wise.


----------



## Queen of Spades

Terranova


----------



## whatevzers

That 70's Show


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Seinfeld, because it's the only TV show I watch these days.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine


----------



## Nekomata

X-Men the Anime~


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Nekomata

The Fresh Prince of Bel Air


----------



## meganmila

Watching this tornado special on Nat Geo about the Tornados last year. Oh my god, scary stuff.

Now it's about Hurricane Katrina. Very interesting,


----------



## Eirene

Sherlock. _And I loved every moment of it. _Seriously, it's my second-favourite show now, right behind Game of Thrones.


----------



## Layla

Sons of Anarchy season 3 finale.


----------



## gusstaf

Doctor Who

I kinda have a celeb crush on Matt Smith :mushy


----------



## TryingMara

Last night I watched a rerun of The Big Bang Theory. As for a new episode, I watched Community on Thursday. It was an awesome episode. They're two of my favorite shows, I hate that new ones are on at the same time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Walking Dead and Supernatural.


----------



## pita

Breaking Bad.


----------



## Layla

Supernatural


----------



## Xtraneous

Criminal Minds


----------



## Layla

Sons of Anarchy S4E9


----------



## InMyDreams55

Big bang theoryyyyyyyy <333:d


----------



## Toppington

Been watching a lot of Sunny today. Forgot how much I loved this show...






EDIT: Okay, now that I found this scene... I HAVE to post it.






Charlie's scream will never get old...


----------



## FadeToOne

Game of Thrones episode 7...I should have learned my lesson by now with HBO shows...this relationship is not gonna work.


----------



## Sabreena

I think it must have been the Pretty Little Liars spring finale.


----------



## Owl-99

Shadow Lines


----------



## scooby

Awake.


----------



## Nekomata

Coronation Street.


----------



## 562

Layla said:


> Supernatural


My favorite show! Did you watch the latest one?

I just got done watching the latest episode of Spartacus! awesome show.


----------



## Toppington

How the hell does Charlie Day not have an Emmy yet? I completely regret forgetting about this show for the past 2 years.


----------



## pita




----------



## fetisha

degrassi


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Laid - Laughed my *** off as usual


----------



## Namida

Big Time Rush. I'm deprived of tv!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Killing


----------



## Nekomata

Britains Got Talent


----------



## Layla

562 said:


> My favorite show! Did you watch the latest one?
> 
> I just got done watching the latest episode of Spartacus! awesome show.


Yeah I saw it and the last episode of Spartacus.

Grimm


----------



## Nekomata

Titanic


----------



## avoidobot3000

QI on youtube.


----------



## Josh90

Wrestlemania 28


----------



## Layla

Sons of Anarchy S4E13
Amazing episode, can't wait to watch the finale


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Dexter


----------



## kirten

Doctor who


----------



## JustThisGuy

Being Human (NA, not UK)


----------



## clair de lune

Last night's episode of Mad Men. Laughed so hard at Harry with the munchies.


----------



## Kuhle

Castle, just a little while ago.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

recorded reruns of it's always sunny in philadelphia


----------



## Fetch

I Just Want my Pants Back


----------



## Nekomata

Coronation Street, last night.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Game Of Thrones


----------



## Transcending

Family guy


----------



## GuyMontag

Night Court


----------



## cat001

Spitting Image series 3


----------



## Layla

Awake


----------



## Meli24R

Fringe


----------



## Layla

Touch


----------



## Xtraneous

Game of Thrones


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Currently...Sons of anarchy. It's worth watching thanks to Jax >.>
<.<


----------



## acinorevlm

I'm watching Frasier right now.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Finished Archer.



Xtraneous said:


> Game of Thrones


 Damn, I need to see that bad.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Layla said:


> Awake





Layla said:


> Touch


 Both seemed intriguing. I just don't like crime-dramas that much... Good starts?


----------



## Kennnie

Supernatural


----------



## Layla

JustThisGuy said:


> Both seemed intriguing. I just don't like crime-dramas that much... Good starts?


Yeah both have had great starts, I'm loving them both, but if you were to only pick one to watch I would go for Awake, just has the edge over Touch.


----------



## BrandyI

Supernatural


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Game of Thrones.
Supernatural.


----------



## Meli24R

Lost Girl-I'm enjoying this show. It's cheesy at times, but fun. Reminds me of Buffy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

House Of Lies


----------



## Transcending

Community - great episode


----------



## MindOverMood

TUF


----------



## Matomi

Take Me Out.
I find it rather depressing, but it is quite funny.


----------



## Nekomata

Britain's Got Talent


----------



## sporteous

The Ultimate Fighter: Live
Team Cruz vs. Team Faber


----------



## Mirror

Lie to Me


----------



## Rossy

Still game.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Knicks)


----------



## Alex1

^me too, great game


----------



## Nekomata

Titanic


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped All Stars


----------



## Xtraneous

Criminal Minds


----------



## sporteous

Wonders of the solar system.


----------



## 345

mad men 
i survived there and back


----------



## Luna Sea

Match of the Day from saturday. 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## heyJude

Jersey Shore


----------



## Nekomata

The Tudors.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

*South Park*


----------



## mike285

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## enzo

Supernatural

This show has become one of my favourites. I should've followed it from the start.


----------



## Nekomata

Coronation Street, but I'm watching the IT Crowd now.


----------



## Nefury

Nekomata said:


> Coronation Street, but I'm watching the IT Crowd now.


You love a bit of Corrie.

Modern Family


----------



## Nekomata

Nefury said:


> You love a bit of Corrie.


Didn't use to, but now for some reason it's kinda grown on me xDD

Family Guy


----------



## Nefury

Nekomata said:


> Didn't use to, but now for some reason it's kinda grown on me xDD
> 
> Family Guy


Well it's better than Emmerdale :roll


----------



## Nekomata

Nefury said:


> Well it's better than Emmerdale :roll


Now that is something I agree with 100% xDD. And Eastenders too ><

Catchphrase.


----------



## fonz

Home and away


----------



## kennyc

Game of Thrones. I love medieval fantasy and the story lines and acting are brilliant. It's like Lord of the rings only more explicit.


----------



## lkkxm

Mad Men


----------



## gusstaf

The Office!


----------



## Transcending

South Park


----------



## meganmila

Ghost Adventures. I love you Nick


----------



## Meli24R

Just started watching Game of Thrones


----------



## Nekomata

American Dad


----------



## Andreth

gustafsg said:


> The Office!


That reminds me, I need to watch the latest episode...they took like a looong break/hiatus. Was surprised when my DVR had a new office ep recorded.

Last show I watched was punk'd. It's really gone downhill without Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## CrimsonRaven

Watching top gear right now. Love this show!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Killing


----------



## lettersnumbers

Ive watched 50+ episodes of Prison Break in the last 2 weeks.. i had to stop watching it because i started dreaming about escaping from prison.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The UEFA Champions League


----------



## JustThisGuy

Bob's Burgers.


----------



## TmastermanT

Americas Best Dance Crew.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Doctor Who


----------



## katemarion

*What was last show you watch ?*

I watched american dad online. This is my favorite tv show. All the Character is my best character from all tv shows. Please watch this show and tell me whats your opinion about this show?
__________________

You can easily watch homeland online for free on pc


----------



## vela

NCIS on Tuesday night. I don't watch much TV.


----------



## Toppington

Was kind of half-watching Friends last night. I watch less and less tv with each passing day. :b


----------



## Tentative

Off Centre


----------



## TheDaffodil

Caught up on Make It or Break It last night. About to watch Modern Family and then finish catching up on The Good Wife.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

American idol :um


----------



## JustThisGuy

Futurama.


----------



## Nekomata

Coronation Street, I think.


----------



## hopelesslyshy

Parks & Recreation


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fringe


----------



## Nogy

Boardwalk Empire. I finished the last 4 episodes of season two. Soooo good, can't wait until season 3


----------



## ilikebooks

Betty White's Off Their Rockers. Ohmygod. Hilarious.


----------



## Mahglazzies

Breaking Bad.

Best show ever, man.


----------



## GD8

Mahglazzies said:


> Breaking Bad.
> 
> Best show ever, man.


without a doubt the best show on TV atm, almost beats out firefly as my favorite show of all time


----------



## NatureFellow

The Graham Norton Show xD


----------



## enzo

Avatar: Legend of Korra :awesomeface


----------



## heyJude

The dead files


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Futurama


----------



## Kennnie

Regualr Show Slack Pack

Mordecai and Rigby FTW *****es!!!!!!!1


----------



## Meli24R

Game of Thrones


----------



## Loveless

Damn it my TV Guide doesn't show a history of Cinemax -_-. That's where ALL the fun shows are.....


----------



## cat001

Room 101

looking a lot different to how I remembered the show


----------



## matildaz

Wizards of Waverly Palace


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Golden Girls


----------



## ameliewakelin

Sabrina's Kitchen. its all about cooking & im just interested to the show!


----------



## clt851988

The Young and the Restless


----------



## matty

Royal Pains


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Boss - Cover to cover it's brilliant!


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

Trailer park boys season 1 episode 3 (i think?) entitled F##k community college, let's get drunk and eat chicken tenders.


----------



## Nekomata

Piers Morgan's Life Stories: Frank Bruno


----------



## JustThisGuy

Weeds. Starting season 7.


----------



## kosherpiggy

boy meets world


----------



## Xtraneous

South Park


----------



## GD8

community, the law and order theme was awesome


----------



## ufc

Family Guy


----------



## MushroomGeek

Flight of the Conchords


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Falling Skies
- Game Of Thrones
- Lip Service
- Zone Of Separation


----------



## MrGilligan

I watched some episodes of Spongebob today. Squidward is such a dick.


----------



## MrGilligan

Hey Arnold! is on now... But I've already seen this one recently.


----------



## theCARS1979

Believe it or not, the Smurfs, i grew up watching them so I almost never stopped


----------



## Sphinx13j

Currently im watching one called "Drop Dead Diva" and i just finished the 2nd season of 7th heaven


----------



## kosherpiggy

king of the hill


----------



## Xtraneous

Game of Thrones


----------



## Ventura

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Golden Girls


I saw this, and got the theme song stuck in my head... "thank you for being a friend, traveled here and back again" ....


----------



## momentsunset

the big bang theory


----------



## Yogurt

The Hills


----------



## MindOverMood

How I met your mother


----------



## leave me alone

The Killing


----------



## MrGilligan

I just watched Survivor. It was sad. My favourite person got voted off...


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## NomadChild

Saved by the bell


----------



## Nekomata

Catchphrase.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Storage Wars Texas, watching it right now! @ 8:17pm*


----------



## jvanb00c

I just finished up watching the newest Modern Family. I love Phil.


----------



## NightScholar

Frasier, I enjoy that show. It make me laugh.


----------



## JenN2791

not a tv show technically, but i was watching the lakers game last night.


----------



## caseyblue

Total blackout


----------



## beshino

True Life mtv.


----------



## heyJude

Impractical Jokers, which is quickly becoming my favorite show on tv! It's such a guy show, but I love it.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

^ I LOVE that show!!! As does my sister. A new fav. too!! 

I last watched Ghost Hunters. <3


----------



## Nekomata

Britain's Got Talent


----------



## MindOverMood

Ghost Adventures..:lol


----------



## lonesomeboy

The Killing


----------



## Grimsey

Smiley's People (with Alec Guiness and Patrick Stewart!)


----------



## Nekomata

Britains Got Talent, again xD


----------



## Joeality

Soap


----------



## Meli24R

Game of Thrones


----------



## MindOverMood

Fist of the North Star


----------



## unbreakable damages

The Nanny.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

The Misfits


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- The Killing
- Game Of Thrones


----------



## sporteous

Facejacker.


----------



## arnie

Big bang theory.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

smallville


----------



## Chrysalii

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Final Sacrifice
I've been on a big MST3k run lately


Rowsdower!


----------



## northstar1991

American Idol


----------



## applesauce5482

The Colbert Report


----------



## closed99

Six Feet Under


----------



## enzo

Community.


----------



## Neptunus

Survivor


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Real Sex


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sdwarcher said:


> Six Feet Under


Loved that series


----------



## Yeezus92

enzo said:


> Community.


this


----------



## lufausljc

Fringe


----------



## enzo

Avatar: Legend of Korra


----------



## Linlinh

My Strange Addiction


----------



## Perkins

Community


----------



## anonymid

Louie


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Southland


----------



## VC132

Smash


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Meli24R

Once Upon a Time- this show was starting to get boring and lose it's appeal mid season, but the last few episode were better and I just watched the finale and loved it


----------



## river1

nurse jackie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*My new recurring Sunday line up:*
1. The Killing
2. Boss
3. Game Of Thrones


----------



## Ironpain

Some British thing on Tivo all I remember is a little boy holding a gun to his teacher, I couldn't sleep so I woke up and just watched what ever was on and it happened to be that, I didn't really understand what was going on nor did I care I just know that scene, I had been watching a documentary about the life of Marilyn Monroe and her Marriage to Arthur Miller.


----------



## anonymid

Bob's Burgers


----------



## Neptunus

Celebrity Apprentice.


----------



## Ventura

Neptunus said:


> Celebrity Apprentice.


Same here


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Chopped


----------



## Ventura

Full house :boogie


----------



## Nekomata

Coronation Street, two nights ago.


----------



## Xtraneous

Criminal Minds


----------



## Whatev

Full House


----------



## Cleary

I watched the entire first season of Lost within 3 days.

I'll probably watch more before bed. On to season 2!


----------



## Ventura

Full house


----------



## To22

Adventure Time


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager


----------



## Neptunus

Futurama


----------



## Zerix

**** TV!!! GO WATCH JOE ROGAN'S PODCAST OR SOMETHING 

Last favorite show was Entourage... it was very comical, and brilliantly scripted, I wish it never neded


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Boss
- The Killing
- Game Of Thrones


----------



## nork123

Bad girls box set
Outrageous fortune box set
Dexter box set
The office (UK) re watched for like the 20'th time lol


----------



## enzo

Avatar: Legend of Korra
Young Justice
Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Sweet Genius on the Food Network. There is something I will *never *watch again! Next time they should avoid having Hannibal Lecter host a show, he'd be way less creepy then the bald guy hosting this one!


----------



## JenN2791

Must have been Modern Family..... or a Laker game lol

not much of a TV viewer overall.


----------



## minimized

I'm going to watch House and I'm going to be so depressed. cry:cry


----------



## CWe

NBA Basketball


----------



## Citrine

Touch


----------



## Double Indemnity

Real Housewives of New Jersey.


----------



## intheshadows

Bob's Burgers.


----------



## lisbeth

Weeds. before that, Dollhouse.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Family guy - the episode when Stewie and Brian are locked in Brians safe deposit. 

Its actually the most touching episode I've ever watched. Brian says a lot of heavy stuff...


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

an episode of the big bang.


----------



## Snowflakezero

Mst3k :d


----------



## Gusthebus

I watched the late late show last night... It is about the only show I watch, I love Craig Ferguson he's hilarious


----------



## MindOverMood

The season finale of The Middle, Modern Family and Don't Trust the B**** in Apt 23.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

House Hunters


----------



## Nekomata

Stargate SG-1


----------



## enzo

Community

Excellent season. Excellent show. Damn shame what happened with Dan Harmon. Execs are fools.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

The Office. love that show


----------



## Meli24R

Eureka


----------



## Slim Shady

The Big Bang Theory. (Re-run)

Great show. Can relate to a lot of the stuff on there.


----------



## ladyscuttle

River Monsters!


----------



## Slim Shady

Gold Rush


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Deadliest catch. 

:clap


----------



## 58318

Community.


----------



## LucasVandal

Spartacus: Vengence


----------



## Hiccups

Ready or Not. Because when the now sucks, relive your childhood. *pops back into bubble*.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Lockup: World Tours 

They went to Israel.


----------



## enzo

Young Justice


----------



## Meli24R

Game of Thrones, great episode!


----------



## Cashew

Peep Show. Lots and LOTS of Peep Show!


----------



## xTKsaucex

Siringo said:


> Peep Show. Lots and LOTS of Peep Show!


You guys watch Peep Show..... nice.


----------



## Nefury

Siringo said:


> Peep Show. Lots and LOTS of Peep Show!


:clap


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Game Of Thrones


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

Band of Brothers.
seen that series like 10 times now and it still doesn't get old. good way to kill an afternoon on memorial day too.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Shameless (U.S. version)


----------



## enzo

Workaholics


----------



## shelbster18

I just watched Family Guy last night for the first time in awhile. I think it was a fairly new episode. It was the one where everything that Peter touched, turned into Robin Williams. So funny. :lol I'm actually getting back into watching t.v. again which is a good sign.


----------



## Grimsey

Mean Girls. Lizzy Caplan, Tina Fey, And Lindsay Lohan.. how the hell am I supposed to resist?

Edit: Pre-meth Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Xtraneous

Game of Thrones


----------



## MindOverMood

Himym


----------



## Transcending

Up All Night


----------



## millyxox

America's got talent


----------



## leave me alone

Game of Thrones / The Killing


----------



## Grimsey

Dr. Phil and Spongebob Squarepants, my guilty pleasures.


----------



## enzo

Workaholics

Really grows on you lol.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Swamp People


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- The Killing
- Kidnap & Ransom
- Lip Service


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

Mystery Science Theatre 3000... best cult classic t.v. series.Ever.


----------



## Yogurt

Golden Girls. Watching it right now


----------



## hopelesslyshy

The Vampire Diaries. Almost finished with season 3.


----------



## Xtraneous

Catching up on Game of Thrones. >_<


----------



## cybernaut

Boondocks.


----------



## TryingMara

I've been watching the first season of Arrested Development. So funny.


----------



## anonymid

Louie


----------



## Fairydust

Cheaters


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Treme - Finally got season 2 on VOD


----------



## Fairydust

Disco at the BBC.


----------



## sleepytime

Carnivale. Just starting Season 2, good show so far.


----------



## GuyMontag

Burn Notice


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Boss
- Game Of Thrones


----------



## MindOverMood

Big Brother 8

They play 3 episodes every Monday and since it was one of my favourite seasons, I can't help but tune in


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sons of Anarchy. I just finished watching season 1.


----------



## Fairydust

Embarrassing Bodies The Clinic.


----------



## shelbster18

Workaholics. This is my second time watching it. It's actually pretty funny.


----------



## Fairydust

Cheaters.


----------



## Joe

Family Guy


----------



## Linlinh

Broken Minds


----------



## PitaMe

I watched a few episodes of Merlin last night. I like this show, I don't know why it got canceled.


----------



## Transcending

Twin Peaks


----------



## Furious Ming

Game of Thrones


----------



## Parcius

I am currently watching House!! I love it.
And Supernatural, I'm on the 4th season now for both shows.
Also Breakout Kings, Lloyd is so funny lol.


----------



## Meli24R

True Blood- this is probably going to be another frustrating season. Why the heck do they need to make nearly every character a regular? There are too many characters and storylines. Andy and Terry/Arlene especially do not so much screen time. 
I am looking forward to Bill and Eric's storyline this season though.


----------



## Nekomata

Lamune. Anime but still a show all the same~


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Laid - The new season may well end up being funnier than the first one based on this initial episode


----------



## kosherpiggy

friends


----------



## Openyoureyes

keeping up with the kardashians


----------



## LucasVandal

Game of Thrones


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## enzo

Suits

Season 2 finally starts.


----------



## anonymid

Cheers


----------



## To22

Bleach


----------



## Hiccups

finished the third and final season of In Treatment, finally.


----------



## Nekomata

Ukraine Vs France
Jigoku Shoujo

I was watching them both at the same time xD


----------



## heyJude

Keeping up with the Kardashians. It's my guilty pleasure tv show.


----------



## Nekomata

England Vs Sweden.


----------



## Sabinesaba

I was just wondering after watching Up All Night what would be the favorite tv show of the people of socialanxiety

My favorite tv show is Up All Night .


----------



## Fairydust

Cheaters.


----------



## Owl-99

The body farm


----------



## jjbnum3

Kung Fu S1 with David Carradine
Sons of Anarchy S3


----------



## Boomstick

Season 2 of 'The Walking Dead' again!!


----------



## Ironpain

Nik Wallenda walking across the Niagara falls, it was on all the news stations here. Nik Wallenda made history last night when he walked a tight rope across the Niagara falls from The United States to Canada in 25 minutes and 18 seconds. Wallenda is the first person to ever attempt and complete the daring feat.


----------



## Transcending

Twin Peaks


----------



## SkipToTheEnd

The Sopranos!


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Badger

SkipToTheEnd said:


> The Sopranos!


Oi there! 

Just finished the first season of this show. I feel like cutting out about 70% of the episodes and just leaving the therapy stuff in. I adore all that stuff. It's where I feel we get most of the substance and drama. I do really like Christopher and Carmela though. Does the stuff with the rest of the mob get any more interesting?


----------



## enzo

Avatar: Legend of Korra










General Iroh II awesomeface.png


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lip Service


----------



## kosherpiggy

married with children


----------



## Fairydust

Bizarre ER.


----------



## Hiccups

*Spaced* season 2. I'd only ever seen odd eppies on late night TV so it was good to finally see them all consecutively. classic stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Tentative

Beavis and Butt-Head


----------



## w8ing4rain

Supernatural


----------



## Meli24R

Falling Skies


----------



## SkipToTheEnd

Badger said:


> Oi there!
> 
> Just finished the first season of this show. I feel like cutting out about 70% of the episodes and just leaving the therapy stuff in. I adore all that stuff. It's where I feel we get most of the substance and drama. I do really like Christopher and Carmela though. Does the stuff with the rest of the mob get any more interesting?


I'm still on the first season, so I have no idea whether or not it gets more interesting. I agree, the therapy sessions makes for great viewing, but I actually really like all the mob-centric storylines as well!


----------



## kilgoretrout

The Borgias


----------



## Nekomata

Chocotto Sister.


----------



## Relay

Martin


----------



## Nekomata

Macross


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Hell's Kitchen


----------



## Nekomata

Coronation Street and Jigoku Shoujo.


----------



## Fairydust

Embarrassing Bodies.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Laid
- Lip Service


----------



## Nekomata

Stargate SG-1


----------



## Transcending

Futurama


----------



## blue the puppy

ac360 :mushy


----------



## huters

Dexter


----------



## Nekomata

Highschool DxD


----------



## kosherpiggy

monk


----------



## Fairydust

Cheaters.


----------



## Fairydust

Mrs Brown's Boys.


----------



## GuyMontag

Burn Notice


----------



## Joe

My little pony..


----------



## Transcending

Dexter

New season can't come soon enough


----------



## inderjeet

I watched tv show today 1.30 clock. I watched tv show hind film.


----------



## there.is.no.they

Don't Trust the B* in Apt 23

meh


----------



## Whitney

Animal Cops San Fransisco


----------



## TryingMara

Wheel of Fortune


----------



## MindOverMood

The Glass House

Terrible, but I'll continue watching it:bah


----------



## Tentative

Workaholics


----------



## applesauce5482

Avatar: The Legend of Korra

Just saw the last episodes of this season yesterday. ^_^


----------



## alexponting96

HEllo Friends!!!!!!!!

Men In Black 3 was the last movie i watched last sunday with my friends.

This is very interesting movie.

In this movie movie i like the character of Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones.

They both play very good roll in this movie.


----------



## alexponting96

HEllo Friends!!!!!!!!

Chuck was the last TV show i watched .

I like to watch TV In spare time.

But i like only comedy and animated tv shows.


----------



## Joe

My little Pony friendship is magic . It seems to be the only thing I genuinely enjoy watching atm.


----------



## GuyMontag

Happy Days


----------



## AnimeV

The Legend of Korra


----------



## yafit96

the big bang theory <3


----------



## MindOverMood

Keys to the VIP


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Lip Service
- Laid


----------



## alexponting96

HEllo Friends!!!!!!!!!

Chuck was the last tv show that i watched.

This show was full with entertainment.

My friends and my family also like this TV show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## Nekomata

Robotech: The Macross Saga


----------



## Neptunus

Charmed.


----------



## Camelleone

Glee. . Makes me wanna back to highschool.. Cant wait to see new season where they already graduate
New girl


----------



## Nekomata

Highschool DxD


----------



## Transcending

Peep Show


----------



## sweetleon7

I like to watch tv shows in my leisure time and my favourite tv show is 
Mr.Bean its a laughing package which i like the most and this is the last shows i watched on tv.

_____________________

Here you can watch the secret circle  free


----------



## heyJude

Hardcore pawn


----------



## Aphexfan

futurama


----------



## Hiccups

*Downton Abbey* season 1. so the show finally became interesting and ...good by the end of the first season, season 2 it is then!


----------



## intheshadows

Corner Gas


----------



## kosherpiggy

Psych


----------



## Xenos

Been making my way through Stargate Universe on netflix


----------



## kosherpiggy

psych


----------



## Nekomata

Stargate SG-1 and Robotech: The Macross Saga


----------



## nitro eh

criminal minds, currently watching Suits


----------



## Fairydust

CSI Miami.


----------



## dave76

Anyone else watch suburgatory


----------



## shelbster18

American Dad.


----------



## intheshadows

It's Always Sunny....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Lip Service
- Laid
- Treme
- Falling Skies


----------



## lettersnumbers

Cougar Town


----------



## shelbster18

Workaholics, the first season.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Chopped


----------



## JayDontCareEh

My Big Fat American Gypsy Wedding



Quality entertainment.


----------



## FunkMonk

Friends.


----------



## Nekomata

Stargate SG-1


----------



## Fairydust

24 Hours in A&E.


----------



## punksparkyrock

30 Days


----------



## Bryan108

Colbert!!


----------



## Fairydust

Cheaters


----------



## Hiccups

just started South of Nowhere.


----------



## strawberryjulius

W no Higeki


----------



## HarryStanluv25

MLB baseball- the Angels. They lost, boooo!!!


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## little toaster

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## Hiccups

Weeds 08x01


----------



## Fairydust

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation


----------



## Daniel C

The Borgias. It's finally broadcast in my country. It was not really original but very entertaining.


----------



## shelbster18

I finished up season 1 of Workaholics. There were only ten episodes but man, that show is hilarious.


----------



## losinghope

I just finished all 9 seasons of one tree hill


----------



## Nekomata

Stargate SG-1


----------



## dracial

3rd Rock From The Sun.
I just bought season one on dvd. Love this show cant wait to complete my set.


----------



## Elixir

Game of Thrones season 2...EPIC


----------



## Xtraneous

Leverage


----------



## imseeingcolours

Lost... currently watching season 6. Insane show!


----------



## FunkMonk

Simpsons


----------



## kosherpiggy

friends


----------



## HarryStanluv25

House Hunters. So jealous of some of these houses these people look at....


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Metalocalypse, it's badass.


----------



## Owl-99

Breaking Bad oh yeah baby


----------



## Hiccups

Weeds 08x02 can't wait for 03!! :f


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## januarygirl

Workaholics!


----------



## Hiccups

Adventures of Pete and Pete


----------



## MindOverMood

Big Brother 14 and currently watching Big Brother after dark.


----------



## TheExplosionist

Falling Skies season 2.

Otherwise theres nothing worth watching until The Big Bang Theory returns in September.


----------



## Transcending

Arrested Development. One of the best shows ever.


----------



## punksparkyrock

The Legend of Korra


----------



## NumeroUno

Big Bang Theory <3


----------



## shelbster18

Spongebob Squarepants.


----------



## Cashew

Louieeeee


----------



## Fairydust

Foyle's War.


----------



## Transcending

Breaking Bad. Can't wait for Sunday.


----------



## lettersnumbers

Cougar Town, I'm on to season 2.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Falling Skies


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Good Morning America


----------



## FunkMonk

South Park.


----------



## Dying note

_The Good Wife._ Family is over my house for the week, so I watch whatever is on...


----------



## AwkBoy

Victorious 
I don't watch it normally, but Cat is sooo cute.


----------



## crystaltears

D-Grayman. Still watching it though


----------



## MindOverMood

Been going through season 2 of Big Brother.


----------



## Xenos

Dr. Who


----------



## SkipToTheEnd

Finished The Sopranos.


----------



## Tibble

Breaking Bad


----------



## heartofchambers

Workaholics:clap


----------



## applesauce5482

I want to be the very best, like no one ever was. To catch them is my real test... and so on


----------



## Nekomata

The Tudors~ on to the forth boxset now, not long left.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## saltyleaf

Luther season 2 reruns while i desperately wait for season 3 :sigh


----------



## tennislover84

I wasn't going to reply here, but decided to think what the last TV show I watched was anyway... and then I realised it was a documentary about Johnny Cash, in the Gaelic language, on BBC Alba. Which is quite strange, come to think of it. Especially since I don't understand Gaelic in the slightest. :help


----------



## Husker9019

Tibble said:


> Breaking Bad


Same, I love it. I can't stand Skylar though. What a ****.


----------



## Hiccups

*weeds *and* breaking bad* back to back... best combo ever? ever.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

That 70's Show


----------



## scorpion91

Law and Order/SVU


----------



## Transcending

Awkward


----------



## shelbster18

Spongebob Squarepants.


----------



## shelbster18

heartofchambers said:


> Workaholics:clap


Haha, that episode was so funny. :b


----------



## kosherpiggy

tosh.0♡♡♡


----------



## Whatev

Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## shelbster18

The Wonder Years.


----------



## enzo

The Life & Times of Tim


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Line - I wasn't sure about it at first but quickly got into & I like that it's Canadian


----------



## Whatev

Storage Wars


----------



## MindOverMood

That '70s Show


----------



## The Blues man

Doctors


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
Full House

I miss the 90s


----------



## Nekomata

Stargate SG-1


----------



## remixkilla

Alphas


----------



## sweetleon7

I m interested in animated tv shows and like to 
watch all the time with my friends and last time i watched these shows .....

Simpsons
Duck Tales
Shin Chan
Dexters Labortary

______________________________


----------



## shelbster18

The Wonder Years again. I didn't realize I was already on season 3 of this show. I love it.


----------



## Elijah

Battle Castles

Dover Castle, England

Awesome show!


----------



## MindOverMood

BB14


----------



## enzo

Suits


----------



## kosherpiggy

friends


----------



## shelbster18

JustThisGuy said:


> Awesome. I watched the whole series last year on The Hub. :yes (Might've mentioned that to you. :sus Sorry if repeating.)
> 
> This week I watched...
> 
> Falling Skies
> Hollywood Treasures
> The Layover
> No Reservations
> Futurama
> Louie
> Wilfred


Haha, I think I remember seeing that somewhere on here but you might have quoted someone else. :con I'm not sure. It's a such a good show. I watched some of it on The Hub last year but we don't have that channel anymore.


----------



## shelbster18

American Dad.


----------



## Waterinthesink7

The Olympics opening ceremony. Although I'm not really sure if that qualifies as a tv show.


----------



## MaxPower

Futurama.


----------



## kosherpiggy

psych


----------



## Fairydust

Frasier


----------



## Joe

Family guy/Olympic diving.


----------



## Keirbott

Right now I'm on a streak of watching every Law and Order: SVU episode ever. I'm on season 11 now.


----------



## cafune

The Big Bang Theory.

Actually, the last 29 shows I've watched have been that as well... Not even midway through season 2 yet.


----------



## Mogmop

Currently watching Kojak and wishing I was half as cool as Telly Savalas.


----------



## shelbster18

The Cleveland Show.


----------



## Whatev

Family Guy


----------



## Meli24R

True Blood


----------



## kosherpiggy

friends


----------



## enzo

Falling Skies. 

Caught up after ditching the show last year. The writing can still be hard to listen to at times, but man the show is amazing.


----------



## celinasinha

Last time i watched two TV show. The first is family guy and second is Mr Bean . Mr bean is one of my favourite Tv show . I never missed the single episode.


----------



## addictedtochaos

White Collar


----------



## MaxPower

Louie.:haha


----------



## The Blues man

Neighbours.


----------



## Neptunus

Charmed.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I like Dexter. My older sis got me into it.


----------



## punksparkyrock

Daria


----------



## rgrwng

Drew Carey Show
3rd Rock from the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker

The Summer Olypmics


----------



## blue the puppy

punksparkyrock said:


> Daria


love love love that show!


----------



## HannahG

Watched a little of the olympics. Bored to tears as nothing was happening for the entire 20 minutes so I put on my dvd of Supernatural. It made everything better.


----------



## Hiccups

*weeds/breaking bad*.. four days later.. I'd like to say I was busy but that would only be half true.


----------



## Nekomata

Shakugan no Shana
Stargate SG-1


----------



## Transcending

Breaking Bad


----------



## thewall

Taboo. It was about people who lead double lives. One woman acted like she was a paraplegic even though she had full use of her legs. And I thought I was crazy.


----------



## heyJude

Family guy


----------



## shelbster18

thewall said:


> Taboo. It was about people who lead double lives. One woman acted like she was a paraplegic even though she had full use of her legs. And I thought I was crazy.


That sounds really weird.


----------



## rgrwng

Cougar Town, out of curiosity


----------



## Fairydust

24 Hours in A&E.


----------



## yna

Be Careful With My Heart. 

It's a Filipino series. XD It's so good. Reminds me of the Korean TV series Lovers in Paris, which I've watched and I love :b


----------



## Joe

My little pony: Friendship is magic


----------



## shelbster18

American Dad.


----------



## hello world

The Olympics... But it was boring >.>


----------



## Cashew

That '70s show :boogie


----------



## sugarcane

Firefly im watching for the first time and love it wish it had more than one season :cry


----------



## layitontheline

Walking with Beasts


----------



## enzo

The Newsroom

Damn. Competing for best new drama, it seems.


----------



## kosherpiggy

boy meets world


----------



## shelbster18

Family Guy. It was an episode I've already seen before and I had to watch it again. The one where Stewie drives the car with Rupert in the backseat and he starts singing that song. :haha


----------



## Matt21

My Family


----------



## Jollygoggles

Louis Theroux Documentary.


----------



## cj66

Girls (HBO)


----------



## Fairydust

Frasier


----------



## Nekomata

Jigoku Shoujo Mitsuganae


----------



## GuyMontag

Deadwood


----------



## kosherpiggy

sex and the city


----------



## Toad Licker

The Olympics


----------



## kosherpiggy

futurama


----------



## GuyMontag

Prison Break


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Wire


----------



## Transcending

Hard Knocks


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

Burn Notice


----------



## mooncake

The Wire... again, finally!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Spartacus: Blood & Sand.

Took till the 3rd or 4th episode, but had me hooked.


----------



## heyJude

School Spirits


----------



## Fairydust

Cheaters.


----------



## Nekomata

Nabari no Ou.


----------



## mslamr

breaking bad


----------



## 1437

Destination Truth


----------



## Fairydust

Frasier


----------



## JustThisGuy

Totally Biased


----------



## Nekomata

Nabari no Ou.


----------



## TryingMara

House Hunters


----------



## Still Waters

Dark Matters-Twisted But True


----------



## Nekomata

Friends.


----------



## Barette

Murder, She Wrote. It's all I've been watching the past week since I discovered all 12 seasons on Netflix. This is very dangerous for my productivity.


----------



## Nekomata

Shakugan no Shana.


----------



## Nekomata

Nabari no Ou.


----------



## MindOverMood

I'm quite embarrassed, but..Here Comes Honey Boo Boo:|


----------



## Still Waters

MindOverMood said:


> I'm quite embarrassed, but..Here Comes Honey Boo Boo:|


I have no idea why,but the last few days -I've taken to periodically saying "Honey Boo Boo" in a weird little voice-It cracks me up every time - though my family is getting a little sick of it!:boogie-


----------



## Nekomata

Friends.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Good ol' Friends  Monica thought the maid was stealing her clothes- lol!!!


----------



## Whatev

True Blood


----------



## FunkMonk

The Batman Season 1


----------



## The Lost Key

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Breaking Bad


----------



## remixkilla

Alphas


----------



## enzo

Falling Skies


----------



## leave me alone

Hell on Wheels


----------



## MaxPower

The Newsroom.


----------



## MaxPower

Breaking Bad.


----------



## Fairydust

Celebrity Big Brother


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Damages, up to season 4 at the moment


----------



## shelbster18

Family Guy.


----------



## Hello22

Father Ted, possibly the most iconic Irish tv comedy series ever (even if it was aired on english tv first). I think it's one of the funniest tv shows ever, along with 'only fools and horses'.


----------



## Fairydust

Cbblb.


----------



## Joe

Bad Education


----------



## eppe

The Newsroom


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Survivor man


----------



## Hex00

Continuum

For a Canadian show it had very good set design and visual effects, some of the writing/dialogue wasn't the best though. Still hoping they'll do another season nonetheless.


----------



## Snarks

Downton Abbey!


----------



## 0lly

Man vs. Food.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBC Sunday night football: Colts and Steelers


----------



## Fairydust

cheaters


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Midsomer Murders.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN Sportscenter


----------



## youngloc

Breaking bad


----------



## Fairydust

Cbblb


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Futurama. Zoidburg gambling billions of dollars!!! :teeth


----------



## Genelle

Breaking Bad


----------



## Viruna

The tribe, felt like getting a dose of nostalgia.


----------



## Fairydust

cbblb


----------



## NotAnExit

Green Wing


----------



## Bbpuff

Bubble Guppies! :b


----------



## Joe

American Dad


----------



## AnimeV

Hard Knocks


----------



## Jllbtvs

Friends season 4


----------



## ufc

Sports Center


----------



## miminka

_Twin Peaks_.. officially irreparably hooked.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Better Off Ted

Terrible name, but much better and funnier than it's title would lead you to believe


----------



## mattigummi

The Big Bang Theory, 5 season. It's my favorite TV show at the moment.


----------



## shelbster18

Spongebob.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Licence to Drill. 

Mmmm...


----------



## worldcitizen

3rd Rock from the Sun :/


----------



## punksparkyrock

storage wars...


----------



## shelbster18

Two episodes of Family Guy.


----------



## Keirbott

Dexter


----------



## ballroomblitz

Regular Show, I look forward to it every week.


----------



## river1

Breaking Bad


----------



## Meli24R

True Blood-craziest finale/cliffhanger this show has ever had, didn't see that coming


----------



## Fairydust

Rude Tube


----------



## PitaMe

Copper on BBC. It's really entertaining.


----------



## Joe

Bad Education

and My little pony.


----------



## anonymid

Best of Red Sox Small Talk


----------



## Joe

More my little pony


----------



## Meli24R

Face Off


----------



## Fairydust

24 hours in A & E.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

Citizen Khan


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Transcending

2 Broke Girlz


----------



## punksparkyrock

Top 20 Most Shocking


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Joe

Scrubs + How I met your mother


----------



## lettersnumbers

Samantha Who and it makes me sad that Ive watched both seasons because now Ive got nothing to watch.


----------



## Transcending

Undeclared


----------



## Xenos

I watched the first couple episodes of Revenge. So far it's pretty average. I see what they're going for, but the writing is predictable and I feel like I've seen these characters in tons of other shows. I'll probably finish this disc and only continue if I really burn through everything else in my Netflix queue.


----------



## Nekomata

Friends.


----------



## Rorschach915

The Shield.


----------



## Nekomata

Shakugan no Shana II
Friends


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College football Kentucky vs. Lousville


----------



## christacat

Shameless (oringinal UK version, not the US one)


----------



## thewall

Six Feet Under


----------



## river1

> The story keeps getting heavier. It's going to reach a head here soon.


Yeah it is an amazing show. Well produced! I recently hopped on the Breaking Bad band wagon a few weeks ago and I'm already caught up to the current episode. I have to say though if nothing exciting or new happens on this next episode I'll start to get bored, it seems like the same drama is being dragged on and on.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Ultimate Spider-Man, yeah I know it's a bad show but I really wanted to eat some Hot Cheetos and it feels wasteful to eat them just like that, so I like to be watching a half decent TV show while eating them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Boss & Killing Time


----------



## Fairydust

Cheaters


----------



## Transcending

Breaking Bad


----------



## Joe

Match of the day 2


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

The Office :')


----------



## The Lonely Kid

Rules of engagement


----------



## snowyowl

Downton Abbey - Series 2, episode 5


----------



## Nekomata

Friends, season 7.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

^ good choice 

Hotel Hell. Gotta love Gordon Ramsey


----------



## lettersnumbers

Making my way through the first season of New Girl.


----------



## Hiccups

Weeds... only one more eppy to go...ever! 0_0


----------



## GuyMontag

Prison Break


----------



## ShyEyes

Big Brother Australia :clap


----------



## Gurosan

B4 coming to work in Germany i watched The Secret Circle. I kinda liked it.


----------



## mrneonshuffle

Bottom - Hilarious and ridiculously silly British slapstick comedy


----------



## CopadoMexicano

sportscenter


----------



## shelbster18

Spongebob.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Archer


----------



## Transcending

Daria


----------



## MindOverMood

How It's Made


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Broncos)


----------



## Hex00

Arrested Development S02E15


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Espn mnf: bengals and ravens


----------



## christacat

Bargain Hunt (guilty pleasure)


----------



## Fairydust

mrneonshuffle said:


> Bottom - Hilarious and ridiculously silly British slapstick comedy


^ Love that programme - the gas man episode is the best one!

999 What's Your Emergency?


----------



## Meli24R

Just started watching Homeland, I like it so far


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Chargers vs. Raiders)


----------



## Still Waters

Dr. Who


----------



## kilgoretrout

World Without End


----------



## Fairydust

Law & Order: UK.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## purplerainx3

I watched Freaks & Geeks online.
Best show ever!


----------



## applesauce5482

It was something on the National Geographic channel..


----------



## MindOverMood

The Real World


----------



## suddentwist

I'm watching Numb3rs right now. Not the best show in the world, but a neat little addition to the typical cop/detective type of show.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Paranormal Witness. Pretty disturbing episode tonight- and I don't get _that _spooked usually. Episode made me angry after!! Justice was not served and mysteries still surround it! GRRR


----------



## Transcending

Daria


----------



## Brasilia

Friends


----------



## lettersnumbers

Found a show called The 4400 on Netflix and I'm addicted to watching it. 

Oh an 2 broke girls too, so funny.


----------



## dismiss

Have started watching Warehouse 13 the last couple days. Had never seen it.
I tend to marathon my way through stuff... Haven't had cable in a long time. So, I stream a ton.
Weeds & True Blood are over for the season... Waiting for New Californication, Supernatural, Burn Notice... & A few others...


----------



## ApathyDivine

7th Heaven


----------



## hazelblue

The biggest loser USA... The one with Ada, Frado and Patrick. Marathon week tomorrow!


----------



## deadender

Friday The 13th - The Series. Nostalgia binge..

Frasier next.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Football : Bears and Packers


----------



## Still Waters

Americas Got Talent!!- Olate Dogs Won!!! 
Dr. Who is next!


----------



## Fairydust

Who Do You Think You Are?


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Fairydust

Cheaters.


----------



## Marleywhite

Spaced


----------



## Nekomata

Take Me Out.


----------



## godhelpme2

awkward. c:


----------



## Nekomata

Supernatural, season one.


----------



## mooncake

Freaks and Geeks


----------



## Charmander

X Factor UK.


----------



## lettersnumbers

The ***** in apartment 23, it wasn't as good as I had hoped so I've gone back to watching The 4400.


----------



## Fairydust

Cheaters (again)


----------



## caveman8

NFL Football: Lions vs 49ers.


----------



## kitshiv01

Breaking Bad, on 4th season.. Soo good.


----------



## sammyandlucy

Entertainment Tonight


----------



## heyJude

Keeping up with the kardashians


----------



## Still Waters

Alphas


----------



## kittenamos

Switched at Birth


----------



## Fairydust

Law & Order UK.


----------



## Charmander

Doctor Who!


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Broncos vs. Falcons)


----------



## Transcending

Daria


----------



## Meli24R

Revolution-I think this show looks promising and I liked the pilot. Happy to see Gus from Breaking Bad again..the actor plays bad guys so well.


----------



## Charmander

Biggest Loser Australia


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## LCPython

Whose Line Is It Anyway.


----------



## Fairydust

Law & Order UK.


----------



## Meli24R

Just finished s1 of Homeland and really enjoyed it. This is now one of my favorite shows.


----------



## mrneonshuffle

Phoenix Nights:


----------



## blue the puppy

anderson cooper 360 :heart


----------



## Paramecium

The Walking Dead, 16th episode.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord

I've been switching between watching Justified and re-watching Battlestar Galactica. Not sure which one I watched last.


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## DesertStar91

Big Brother


----------



## Nekomata

Supernatural.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## intheshadows

Criminal Minds. :afr


----------



## Fairydust

Rudetube.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Charmander

Doctor Who.


----------



## FunkMonk

Big Bang Theory


----------



## MindOverMood

Primetime Emmy Awards


----------



## randomperson

Caught up on Breaking Bad, got to wait until next summer for new episodes:|


----------



## lisbeth

Parade's End. I'm only on Episode 3 right now, though.


----------



## Still Waters

Alphas!


----------



## tennislover84

Dallas! 

*starts humming the theme again*


----------



## MaxPower




----------



## ci444ci

Ghost Adventures


----------



## AwkwardlyAwkward

Mad Men on netflix, not even watching TV anymore I'm just marathoning various shows on netflix now \(˚A˚)/


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Seahawks)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

MNF Seahawks and Packers


----------



## Fairydust

Law & Order UK.


----------



## Chrysalii

Alphas and Warehouse 13.

For some reason I really like the original series on Syfy (that aren't reality shows). I can't hold on to the grudge of them canceling The Invisible Man and Farscape forever.


----------



## Toad Licker

Private Practice


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Magic City


----------



## andbreathme

New girl


----------



## Toad Licker

The Neighbors


----------



## Nekomata

Supernatural season 5.


----------



## ttrp

Damages. I'm totally addicted.


----------



## MindOverMood

The Challenge: Battle of the Seasons


----------



## MollyAmins

Downton Abbey


----------



## brewpacksox

Quick Pitch


----------



## Fairydust

Thelma's Gypsy Girls.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

family guy


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nfl total access


----------



## dreamerme

I watched Gilmore Girls earlier today and I'm going to watch Grimm in about ten minutes.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Secret Life of... Casanova


----------



## MollyAmins

Downton Abbey.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## GunnyHighway

Restaurant Impossible. However I think today I shall start my Breaking Bad marathon.


----------



## Still Waters

Fringe


----------



## someguy123

Still Waters said:


> Fringe


This. Fringe is awesome.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

The Walking Dead. Sister and her boyfriend got me into it. Have yet to see season 1, only halfway in season 2 but I am really liking it so far.


----------



## Fairydust

Cheaters


----------



## mdiada

Breaking Amish


----------



## Charmander

Downton Abbeyyy.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Rams)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tangle


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Frisky Dingo


----------



## Xenos

Just finished the the first season of Revenge on netflix. It grew on me as I watched it. Nolan is probably my favorite character. He's a good sidekick.

Now starting season 4 of Fringe.


----------



## Adorn

Community


----------



## mooncake

The Wire, the finale. I don't know if there will ever be a TV series to rival this one! Can't wait to re-watch it in a few years.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hell on Wheels


----------



## A3rghee029

Drella said:


> Twin Peaks and the 1995 American Gothic series.
> No wonder that AG show only lasted one disappointing season. Jake Weber is sexy, though; I wish he wasn't on Medium. That show has also ruined Patricia Arquette for me.
> 
> I believe it disappeared along with the original movie thread.


Twin Peaks. Great show.

-NTSF/SD/SUV-


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bears vs. Cowboys)


----------



## Nekomata

Macross Frontier.


----------



## someguy123

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## SurrealDreamer

Once Upon a Time


----------



## AceEmoKid

I don't watch current stuff on TV ever since my cable got cut, but I do keep up with New Girl on FOX.

Last TV Show I watched was this BBC series online, called *"Fingersmith."* It came out in 2005, I think. The ambience of it all is just my cup of tea--not necessarily because it's set in 1800s England, but because it's a world I can get lost in.

So far it's really, really good....So many twists, it's blowing my mind! I stayed up until 3 am trying to finish more episodes until I passed out


----------



## MNM

Raising Hope


----------



## kilgoretrout

Boy Meets World. The one where Shawn's dad becomes the school janitor.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I just finished watching the Sopranos, all 6 seasons in about 2 weeks. Fantastic show, I loved it. I'm downloading The first season of The Wire now.


----------



## Fairydust

Law & Order UK.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## silicone93

The Inbetweeners (US)


----------



## Ben Williams

Sopranos. though definitely not my favourite show. Mighty Boosh anyone?


----------



## Fairydust

10 Things I Hate About 1999.


----------



## MindOverMood

The Challenge: Battle of the Seasons


----------



## Transcending

Dexter


----------



## Toad Licker

The Neighbors


----------



## Karsten

Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

"What not to wear" on TLC. 

I wasn't in control of the remote :lol


----------



## citizen_erased

Red Dwarf


----------



## AliBaba

Season Finale of Dr. Who & the season premiere of Homeland. Both were pretty good.


----------



## MindOverMood

Jeopardy


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Nfl Kickoff: Cardinals and Rams


----------



## freefly09

misfits


----------



## MNM

the office


----------



## Cam1

South Park.


----------



## mooncake

Homeland


----------



## Charmander

Biggest Loser Australia


----------



## silicone93

Charmander said:


> Biggest Loser Australia


I have to ask, would someone trying to lose weight be motivated by watching something like that?


----------



## Charmander

silicone93 said:


> I have to ask, would someone trying to lose weight be motivated by watching something like that?


Yup! It probably doesn't work for everyone, but I've been using the exercise bike whenever it's been on and I've lost a ton of weight over the summer from doing it every day. (I've been watching the US version too) I actually find it quite motivating because they usually look really good at the end.


----------



## silicone93

Charmander said:


> Yup! It probably doesn't work for everyone, but I've been using the exercise bike whenever it's been on and I've lost a ton of weight over the summer from doing it every day. (I've been watching the US version too) I actually find it quite motivating because they usually look really good at the end.


I might start watching it - I'm not sure how much more weight I can lose though, I usually bench 80kg+ which is more than I weigh :/


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

Don't watch too much tv.


Duck Dynasty


----------



## Charmander

silicone93 said:


> I might start watching it - I'm not sure how much more weight I can lose though, I usually bench 80kg+ which is more than I weigh :/


Just start a routine every day and you'll be able to do a harder workout every week as you get fitter.


----------



## silicone93

Charmander said:


> Just start a routine every day and you'll be able to do a harder workout every week as you get fitter.


I've sort of got a routine, 40 mins weights and 20 cardio, which is done on Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, with cardio in between days - that said, with a BMI of 20.8, I'm risking reducing myself significantly :/

But yeah, a daily train is good


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## CWe

NBA Playoffs Playback. Is basketball a tv show?


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Browns vs. Giants)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Boss
- Homeland


----------



## Toad Licker

Hell on Wheels


----------



## anonymid

Bob's Burgers


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

QI
Anyone else think it's gone downhill?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN Monday Night Football: Texans and Jets


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Intervention


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## Toad Licker

Private Practice


----------



## Fairydust

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit


----------



## Nekomata

Heroes.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The X-Factor


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Lakers)


----------



## caflme

It was Copper on BBC-America... but I also regularly watch The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Nekomata

Shakugan no Shana III


----------



## Charmander

The Worst Witch. <3


----------



## Charmander

freefly09 said:


> misfits


Amazing show!


----------



## Still Waters

X-Factor -And I am NOT ASHAMED!! (well,not much)


----------



## meganmila

Battle of the seasons..real world.


----------



## PitaMe

American Horror Story. They're playing episodes from last year so people can catch up. I can't wait for the new one this Wednesday!


----------



## WD3

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Moody99

There's a few of them that I watched during the week.....
1. Bad Girls Club Mexico
2.Wendy Williams Show
3.Maury
4.The Game
5.Cartoons on Cartoon Network
6.Steve Harvey Show
7.Martin
8.Windy City Live
9.Bet Hip-Hop Awards


----------



## hopelesslyshy

X Factor


----------



## Toad Licker

Up All Night


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fox Sports Sw: College football: Utep VS. Tulsa


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## digitalbath

Kristie26 said:


> American Horror Story. They're playing episodes from last year so people can catch up. I can't wait for the new one this Wednesday!


I can't wait for the new one too! LOVE LOVE LOVED the first season! Zachary Quinto is f-a-b.

I've been watching Downton Abbey recently, it's so great. I love all the drama and intrigue, and Michelle Dockery is so damn lovely. Great series.


----------



## Noroshi

Star Wars: The Clone Wars and Arrow. Both are great.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Ravens vs. Cowboys)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Boss
- Fresh Meat


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I caught a few minutes of the Old Adventures of New Christine... or is it the New Adventures of Old Christine? Well anyways I watched a few minutes of that before going to bed yesterday, but before that I was watching Ultimate Spider-Man.


----------



## applesauce5482

avatar the last airbender


----------



## MindOverMood

The Walking Dead


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Homeland


----------



## jmstc92

Revenge


----------



## Neptunus

Hell on Wheels (recorded)


----------



## ihatemoving

austin powers gold member


----------



## whatsgoingon

Unforgettable <3


----------



## Fairydust

Downton Abbey.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## AnimeV

Boardwalk Empire. crazy ****


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## Charmander

Great British Bake Off.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Still Waters

Revolution -finally getting good!


----------



## deletedaccount12345

The Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Blazers)


----------



## DontDoSadness

American Horror Story:Asylum...some weird sh!t..so far so good though.


----------



## saltyleaf

Revenge!!


----------



## deletedaccount12345

The New Normal


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Transcending

Parks and Rec


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Boss
- Fresh Meat


----------



## Charmander

X Factor UK.


----------



## Otherside

Hunted


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Ravens vs. Texans)


----------



## Barette

Arrested Development.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## DontDoSadness

Switched at Birth


----------



## Chrysalii

Doctor Who


----------



## Fairydust

999 What's Your Emergency.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Homeland


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Jazz vs. Blazers)


----------



## SurrealDreamer

Dexter


----------



## Toad Licker

Private Practice


----------



## DontDoSadness

Toad Licker said:


> Private Practice


dittos...so depressing Shondra's shows are.


----------



## arnie

Dexter


----------



## DontDoSadness

American Horror Story: Asylum


----------



## HarryStanluv25

The Soup


----------



## pointlesslife

Inglorious basterds


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## Nekomata

Queen's Blade: Gyokuza wo Tsugumono


----------



## Charmander

Supernatural.


----------



## olschool

homeland


----------



## Daniel C

The bridge. It finally had its tv release in the Netherlands. I'm not sure who it was, but someone once said: "When the world ends, I'm going to the Netherlands cause there everything happens five years later." He was totally right.
Anyway, I really liked it. I'm really in love with European thriller series. Though it was a bit scary. I can't really stand scariness. :afr


----------



## Nekomata

Accel World.


----------



## GaaraAgain

Merlin.


----------



## Nekomata

Read or Die OVA.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

King of Queens. Gotta love it. Like the honeymooners if Alice was a bi-
.
.
.

Exactly like the honeymooners!


----------



## andbreathme

American horror story


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## soupbasket

Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## DontDoSadness

Degrassi


----------



## WhisperBerries

The Office


----------



## Bleh Life

I finished watching all the episodes of chuck...i miss that show now.


----------



## Xenos

Just starting the last disc of Fringe season 4. Man I love this show. And soon I'll be back to waiting for the next season to come out on DVD


----------



## MindOverMood

Murdoch Mysteries


----------



## Noca

Highway Through Hell


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Meli24R

Homeland-great episode!


----------



## Mike90

Game of thrones!!


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Halloween Wars. The team I wanted to win, won! Yaa!!


----------



## DontDoSadness

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Halloween Wars. The team I wanted to win, won! Yaa!!


Haha me too :yay.


----------



## Shizuma

90210 Beverly Hills : New Generation.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Charmander

GaaraAgain said:


> Merlin.


You are awesome!

As for me, I watched the series 4 premiere of Misfits.


----------



## GaaraAgain

Charmander said:


> You are awesome!
> 
> As for me, I watched the series 4 premiere of Misfits.


Thanks  Discovered that gem through Netflix lol.

Also, I'm jealous you got to watch the premiere. I have to wait :no


----------



## DontDoSadness

GaaraAgain said:


> Also, I'm jealous you got to watch the premiere. I have to wait :no


This  .


----------



## transitory

Dexter.


----------



## Cam1

The prison mike episode of the office lol


----------



## christacat

The IT Crowd


----------



## Crescent861

House


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## AwkwardlyAwkward

Downton Abbey on Netflix \(°v°)/


----------



## Zeppelin

Toad Licker said:


> Revolution


This was the last show I watched. At 10 tonight I'm going to watch Sons of Anarchy. I hope Abel's not dead...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fresh Meat


----------



## DontDoSadness

Face Off


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

tosh.0


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Lakers)


----------



## mooncake

Curb Your Enthusiasm. Only started watching it this past month, but I'm already on season 4.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Cowboy Bebop - Anime counts right ? :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Walking Dead


----------



## NeveS

Law and Order: SVU
lol


----------



## vanishingpt

Anderson Cooper 360


----------



## Miss Meggie

Six Feet Under


----------



## Dee65

Hard core pawn (the American jewellery pawn shop) with Les and Seth Gold. My hubby and I sit up together and watch it - it's a favourite


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The today show


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Blazers)


----------



## sh13

Breaking Bad.


----------



## VirginKing

sh13 said:


> Breaking Bad.


this.

Eagerly waiting for the series finale final episodes.


----------



## DontDoSadness

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## WhoDey85

Last week's episode of The Office when Dwight finds the anxiety pill on the floor and tries to figure out who it belongs to, which was pretty funny.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Spurs)


----------



## DontDoSadness

Degrassi


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## Cam1

University of Maine vs. Boston College Hockey.


----------



## Marleywhite

Spaced


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

Avatar: The Last Airbender (yup, no shame)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Lakers)


----------



## MindOverMood

Arrested Development


----------



## Cam1

WhoDey85 said:


> Last week's episode of The Office when Dwight finds the anxiety pill on the floor and tries to figure out who it belongs to, which was pretty funny.


Lmao I saw that.

Also, The Office.


----------



## Xenos

Started Dexter season 6 last night.


----------



## Brandon11

Last show I watched was 'Dr. Who'. I'm still catching up on it.

And I'm waiting for 'Dexter' and 'The Walking Dead' on Sunday.


----------



## DontDoSadness

The Haunting Hour :blush still a kid at heart...It was a pretty good episode with faeries which I'm obsessed with  .


----------



## Still Waters

Fringe -LOVE IT,LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Stephie

Jeopardy


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Rockets)


----------



## AQuietReader

I'm watching a DVD of My Family.


----------



## DontDoSadness

Boardwalk Empire-omg! what an ending, it was sad but I'm glad to see her gone.


----------



## Zeppelin

I just finished watching the Walking Dead, I will only say that the ending surprised me so I won't spoil it for anyone.


----------



## christacat

_Garth Marenghi's Darkplace_.


----------



## Paramecium

The X-Files


----------



## Meli24R

The Walking Dead-amazing episode

Misfits-disappointing season so far, but the next episode looks like it may be better


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Homeland
- Canadian Reflections


----------



## Charmander

Derren Brown- Apocolypse

(He's an illusionist and he's basically tricked this guy into thinking it's the end of the world)


----------



## christacat

Nathan Barley (all six episodes) I love it!


----------



## arnie

Dexter s07e06


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## Rambler

The Walking Dead.


----------



## Brad

Real Time with Bill Maher


----------



## Nekomata

Read or Die TV.


----------



## Fairydust

Body of Proof.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Charmander

I watched half of the Vampire Diaries. Need to watch the other half in a bit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fresh Meat


----------



## DontDoSadness

American Horror Story: Asylum


----------



## HarryStanluv25

South Park. Now gotta wait till March for new episodes all over again!


----------



## DontDoSadness

HarryStanluv25 said:


> South Park. Now gotta wait till March for new episodes all over again!


Ditto and really?


----------



## Fairydust

DCI Banks.


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## DontDoSadness

Degrassi and the first episode of season 4 of Misfits.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

Alphas it's on the SyFy network.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Big Bang Theory..Episode where Raj tries to cure his social anxiety...lol


----------



## sh13

Dexter season 7. Damnit I hate waiting. I gotta find something else to watch but I am convinced no other show can live up to my expectations.


----------



## Crescent861

Merlin


----------



## fallen18

American horror story


----------



## Aaron0

Firefly.

I hardly watch new TV shows anymore they just bore me so I just revisit classics.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hit & Miss


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Blazers)


----------



## dracial

Seven Days


----------



## DontDoSadness

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Homeland


----------



## Xenos

Just watched the first two episodes of Sherlock on Netflix. People have been telling me to watch this for ages, and they were right. Definitely my kind of show. They've updated it to the modern day, but it's still the exact the spirit of the Sherlock Holmes stories. And Martin Freeman is just awesome.


----------



## Joan Of Narc

Snapped! Snapped is the balm in my life. I keep hearing about Homeland and Sherlock and I really want to get back into watching Misfits again, that show was perfection the first season. My problem is I like watching stuff on my TV (I pay attention better that way), and all the shows I really want to get into are on Netflix or somewhere else online.


----------



## Nekomata

Read or Die TV.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Linlinh

Rooftop Prince


----------



## Otherside

Derren Brown


----------



## wires

in treatment.


----------



## vanishingpt

Piers Morgan Tonight


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

family feud. Steve Harvey is hilarious


----------



## Nicole G

Watching The Next Iron Chef at the moment! Woot Woot!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fresh Meat


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## DontDoSadness

The Secret Circle-I hope it gets picked up by someone now that chiller is playing it...it was so sad to see it again  .


----------



## Toad Licker

Private Practice


----------



## fonz

The Wire - such a great show,every episode is like a movie


----------



## vaness

the x factor


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hit & Miss


----------



## Polar

Derren Brown's: "Fear and Faith" special - can't wait for tomorrow's second part.


----------



## Linlinh

Doug


----------



## Fairydust

Unsafe Sex in the City.


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## someguy123

The Vampire Diaries.


----------



## wires

Fairydust said:


> Unsafe Sex in the City.


this.


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous

Dexter


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Beyond Scared Straight


----------



## rymo

Malcolm in the Middle. Soon to be Homeland.


----------



## Malek

The Walking Dead


----------



## Orchestrated

Luther


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## the alley cat

Big Bang Theory. Bazinga!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tangle


----------



## DontDoSadness

It's Always Sunny and Degrassi


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Fairydust

CSI Miami.


----------



## DontDoSadness

Wedding Band- not that bad and pretty funny.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## DontDoSadness

Boardwalk Empire-holy sh!t! what a graphic and suprising episode/ending! I believe they've killed off all of my eye candy aside to Harrow  .


----------



## Guldove

The Walking Dead. Was bored during season 2, but liking 3 so far.


----------



## Fairydust

CSI Crime Scene Investigation.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bears vs. 49'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Private Practice


----------



## Malek

Bones


----------



## mattigummi

Stargate SG-1


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Suns)


----------



## Malek

Dexter


----------



## catcharay

Breaking Bad - S2 (Awesome!)
Next I want to watch Dexter


----------



## MindOverMood

Season 1, Episode 1 of Columbo


----------



## Fairydust

Body of Proof.


----------



## Owl-99

New tricks


----------



## SpaceOfMind

Top Gear


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl

The Real HouseWives of Atlanta


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Malek said:


> Dexter


This. I was a little speculative of this season at the beginning, but it's really picked up.










A sexier killer there isn't


----------



## enfield

Adventure Time.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Patriots vs. Jets)


----------



## clair de lune

Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives.

Worst show to watch when you're on a diet


----------



## JamesM2

Coach Trip


----------



## Nekomata

Tai Chi Chasers


----------



## Marleywhite

The Office. My new obsession


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## StevenCutler83

Criminal Minds


----------



## Nekomata

UFO Princess Valkyrie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Homeland


----------



## Fairydust

I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out of Here.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Goopus

Last night I watched premieres of new episodes of The Walking Dead, Homeland and Dexter. I was impressed by all but Homeland, seems like it's on the downslide..


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## Cam1

Walking dead


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hit & Miss


----------



## the alley cat

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Nekomata

UFO Princess Valkyrie 2: Juunigatsu no Yasoukyoku.


----------



## Xenos

Just finished the second series of Sherlock.

Seriously, if you have Netflix streaming and you haven't tried this yet, you really should. It's great. Only six episodes so far, but each one is 90 mimutes, so it's like six little movies.


----------



## rymo

Homeland, though I'm not as thrilled with this season as the first.


----------



## jim11

The Walking Dead season 3 episode 6, haven't watch the latest episode yet.


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## mooncake

Homeland. It took me a while to pick up this series, but I enjoyed the first season, at least. Only just started the second.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Justified. Wish I were Raylan Givens. A man that can pull of a hat that well is a man that should be respected and admired.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Espn: Pti


----------



## DontDoSadness

American Horror Story Asylum


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Christmas In Rockefeller Center


----------



## Fairydust

NCIS


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

The Walking Dead! I love this show and season 3 has been brilliant so far, after a poorer 2nd series, it's really come back as excellent TV.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## TheDaffodil

Bob's Burgers.


----------



## Sunshine009

Unlikely Animal Friends!


----------



## JEK68

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## LesMiz

NBA


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Lakers)


----------



## Nekomata

Tai Chi Chasers.


----------



## ilana

I just watched about 2 minutes of Raw Deal. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091828/


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

The Wire.


----------



## Fairydust

The Killing


----------



## Raulz0r

M.A.S.H. 

Old as ****
Funny as ****


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## Cam1

Dexter


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## ApathyDivine

Bones


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Barclay's Premier League
- Homeland
- Hit & Miss


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Giants vs. Redskins)


----------



## Nekomata

Vandread.


----------



## Toad Licker

Private Practice


----------



## Fairydust

The Town.


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## Donness

Mythbusters


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

The Boondocks


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Thunder)


----------



## Nekomata

Wagaya no Oinari-sama.


----------



## sleepydrone

Dr. Who


----------



## notthatsure

Im juggling Supernatural, Boardwalk Empire, and The Life and Times of Tim....Apparently I need a life.


----------



## Things Unsaid

I've started on the latest Doctor Who.

Four actors worth of this show, loving it and having my childhood self or inner child delighted by something that isn't actually a children's show, and some hack decides he's going to add things like a dinosaur in space that acts like a dog and fetches.


----------



## Nekomata

Sengoku Collection.


----------



## Xenos

Finally getting around to watching the second season of Walking Dead on netflix. And I'm sucked right back in. Great show.


----------



## shyg1rl

Saturday Night Live


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cowboys vs. Bengals)


----------



## Eastcoastgrl

Homeland


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Lions vs. Packers)


----------



## Nekomata

Wagaya no Oinari-sama.


----------



## CheesyBites

Fairly Legal


----------



## Shinichi

Homeland


----------



## SilentLyric

spongebob squarepants


----------



## Nekomata

Sengoku Collection.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Texans vs. Patriots)


----------



## Rainbowmuffin

Castle


----------



## Koloz

16 & Pregnant. It made me lose all faith in my generation.


----------



## DontDoSadness

Koloz said:


> 16 & Pregnant. It made me lose all faith in my generation.


lol Same here for season one of the awful show for me.


----------



## DontDoSadness

New Girl...very funny tonight and I have a new girl crush now!


----------



## notthatsure

I've watched like 14 hours of Law & Order: SUV over the last 2 days...I think I am going to ask my doctor about Zoloft.


----------



## Toad Licker

Private Practice


----------



## CopadoMexicano

New Girl...zooey deschanel is a cutie


----------



## Strwbrry

Friends (during dinner)

Dem good ol' days


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

The Mindy Project.


----------



## Cam1

American Horror Story


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Jazz)


----------



## HollowPrince

The Newsroom & Human Target.Both are pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Blazers)


----------



## Nekomata

Sengoku Collection.


----------



## Hyperborea

IRT deadliest roads.

"You too can experience the extreme trucking! Go to your car and sit there still for an eight hours, like us." one said when they were stuck in traffic jam.


----------



## poorperson1

I usually watched football on the weekends.
__________________
Travel agent Vietnam-Halong bay cruises-Halong Valentine cruise


----------



## ShadyGFX

Misfits!


----------



## 0589471

TV show? Umm, my mom and brother were watching Seinfeld and I caught some of that I guess.


----------



## Cam1

The Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heros


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Nuggets)


----------



## Xenos

Just started the first season of Homeland. Only 2 episodes in, not enough to really judge, but it's interesting.


----------



## christacat

FM. (Yes that is Chris O' Dowd in the middle. I wish they'd make another season of this show )


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Cam1

Monday Night Football.

And now it's time for the Dexter season finale!


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (49'ers vs. Patriots)


----------



## mooncake

The Moomins.


----------



## HollowPrince

Dexter.


----------



## Anyanka

Supernatural.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Jets vs. Titans)


----------



## BuzzAldrin

House


----------



## devonte

Mr Bean my favorite of all.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I started re-watching the first season of Breaking Bad.

"F--- YOU! AND YOUR EYEBROWS!" :rofl


----------



## Toad Licker

Private Practice


----------



## Cam1

Shameless


----------



## fonz

Twin Peaks


----------



## Still Waters

Dark Matters


----------



## Anyanka




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## drganon

Bob's Burgers.


----------



## ninjaslol

news


----------



## MindOverMood

Pit Boss


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Blazers)


----------



## sean88

Futurama. It's definitely a grower. Went from "This is mildly interesting" to me rewatching the entire series twice, on my third now. lol


----------



## Mani14

The Office


----------



## Archaeron

Pokemon's on tv right now and I couldn't resist looking for a few minutes haha. Such a long time ago since I've seen that, good old days


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Noca

Elementary

It's the first episode I ever watched of the show, and it was alright, though I liked watching Chicago Fire better.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bengals vs. Steelers)


----------



## Nekomata

Xenosaga: The Animation

Really need to get the PS2 game if I can someday ;-;


----------



## Rossy

Homeland


----------



## AceEmoKid

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic


----------



## avoidobot3000

I started rewatching Breaking Bad and I can't stop. Now I can like totally hear Jesse Pinkman in my head yo.


----------



## Nightless

Pretty Little Liars ^^"


----------



## Nekomata

Yakushiji Ryoko no Kaiki Jikenbo.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (49'ers vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Nekomata

Shukufuku no Campanella Specials


----------



## Dion Phaneuf

Rescue me


----------



## Nekomata

Yakushiji Ryoko no Kaiki Jikenbo.


----------



## Cletis

Hawaii Five-O


----------



## Archaeron

Game of Thrones


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Nets)


----------



## 106803

Girls


----------



## cat001

Doctor Who Christmas Special!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Clippers)


----------



## Nekomata

Zegapain.


----------



## ApathyDivine

Roseanne


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Kings vs. Blazers)


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

The Big Bang Theory, tis amazing and stuff!


----------



## tario

Just started watching American Horror Story...don`t really know what to think.


----------



## HollowPrince

Better Off Ted -> Awesome.


----------



## Rainlullaby

Duck Dynasty, haha.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Clippers)


----------



## Meli24R

Just started watching Arrow, I find it rather boring. Hope it gets better.


----------



## SubmarineWha

Dexter.


----------



## Dion Phaneuf

Breaking bad


----------



## Hello22

Father ted, funniest tv show imo. It will always make me laugh no matter how much i watch it.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Lakers)


----------



## mooncake

Freaks and Geeks


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Texans vs. Colts)


----------



## HollowPrince

Raising Hope.Awesome


----------



## Fairydust

The Hotel.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cowboys vs. Redskins)


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Twilight Zone. It's a New Year's tradition


----------



## identitycrisis

Avatar: The Last Airbender (the TV show, not the movie). It was _excellent_.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

The Walking Dead. There's a marathon of season 3 right now. What up?!


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Noca

Mob Doctor


----------



## Xenos

Been casually watching Alphas on Netflix.

It's okay, not great. The writing isn't quite as good as I'd like it to be and a couple of the main characters are completely uninteresting. Gary is by far the best character on the show; Ryan Cartwright's performance is really excellent. And the idea's fun, so I'll probably stick with it for the 11 episodes you can stream.


----------



## TryingMara

Homeland

Just started watching the first season. Only watched a few episodes but I'm already into it.


----------



## dreamomeo007

i watch pokemon season 15 episode 45 Goodbye, Junior Cup - Hello Adventure! Nice Episode..........


----------



## vanishingpt

Going through my old TV show DVDs. Been watching Heroes season 2. Not as good as season 1 but I'm enjoying it still.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Knicks)


----------



## Nekomata

11eyes.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Raptors)


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Noun

Sons of Anarchy. Finishing up season 5 today.


----------



## failed101

That disney show about wizards...which ended years ago


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Still Waters

Shark Tank -Geez, I love that show!


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Vikings vs. Packers)


----------



## CW1985

Sons of Anarchy, season 1, episode 3.

Only just decided to give this show a try, and I'm really liking it so far.


----------



## thewall

The Sopranos


----------



## ryobi

The Amish Mafia

Interesting show it kind of reminds me of where I live minus the Amish


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

Right now, I'm watching an anime called "Say 'I Love You'" its really cute, it gives me butterflies!


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Rainlullaby

Catdog, because I am babysitting...and just because I still love it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## HollowPrince

2 Broke Girls.


----------



## NeveS

_Bob's Burgers_.
Hilarious little animated series about a family struggling to keep their burger restaurant in business. Check it out on the 'flix.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Blazers)


----------



## CW1985

Just bought season one of Boardwalk Empire on DVD, so I watched the first episode a little earlier.


----------



## HollowPrince

2 Broke Girls.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Warriors)


----------



## Niregonian

Doctor Who


----------



## Joeality

House of Lies on DVD


----------



## FoundAndLost1

Breaking Bad. 

I watched the whole series from start to finish. Normally I don't get into TV shows, but that show was awesome.


----------



## Xenos

Whitechapel.

This is a BBC miniseries from 2008 about a Jack the Ripper copycat in modern-day London. Some of the tension between the inexperienced Detective Inspector and the more street-hardened detectives under him felt a little familiar to me, but it was really well-written and well-acted, and it did a good job of blending the historical details of the actual ripper killings in with the fictional case they were working. And at only three episodes it's a pretty easy time investment, so I enjoyed it. EDIT: I just read that in the UK this was later turned into a regular series, with the same police characters but moving beyond the Jack the Ripper storyline. Anyway, right now only the original mini is available on Netflix, so that's all I saw.

Nikita.

I'm only two episodes in. Kind of fun, and of course Maggie Q is really easy on the eyes but so far all the characters seem pretty one-dimensional. Mostly a time waster; might not stick with it.


----------



## HollowPrince

Don't Trust the B---- in Apartment 23, crappy.


----------



## ACCV93

I don't really watch tv that much anymore, but if I can recall correctly the last show I watched was an episode of Top Gear


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. 49'ers)


----------



## nullptr

Fringe


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Texans vs. Patriots)


----------



## CinerealChameleon

Archer~!


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Crescent861

Eastenders


----------



## NoHeart

A Belgian show where this Belgian guy talks about the universe and astronomy, he has a great voice and explains things so nicely... you can really tell the guy is passionate!


----------



## HollowPrince

NoHeart said:


> A Belgian show where this Belgian guy talks about the universe and astronomy, he has a great voice and explains things so nicely... you can really tell the guy is passionate!


So something like "Through the Wormhole" with Morgan Freeman? 

...

2 Broke Girls.It's a fun show.


----------



## mooncake

Girls, first episode of the second season. I sort of want to like it because I find Lena Dunham quite likeable and refreshing but I have to admit it's just a bit crap and irritating.

Watched a documentary earlier about Tove Jansson, the author of the Moomin books. It was quite insightful and well, I shall go and watch a bunch of episodes of The Moomins now. Incredible urge to make myself a giant Moomintroll costume and slink around my town in it.


----------



## meganmila

mooncake said:


> Girls, first episode of the second season. I sort of want to like it because I find Lena Dunham quite likeable and refreshing but I have to admit it's just a bit crap and irritating.
> 
> Watched a documentary earlier about Tove Jansson, the author of the Moomin books. It was quite insightful and well, I shall go and watch a bunch of episodes of The Moomins now. Incredible urge to make myself a giant Moomintroll costume and slink around my town in it.


I liked the first episode of season 2. Shosanna's "Hello..goodbye" Cracked me up.

Catfish...this show kind of irritates me cause not everyone lies on the internet...but I still watch.


----------



## TryingMara

The Biggest Loser


----------



## dismiss

American Horror Story.... Watched it backwards, started with season 2- asylum... & Just finished watching season 1. They have kept it interesting, & with some jaw dropping surprises too!


----------



## mooncake

meganmila said:


> I liked the first episode of season 2. Shosanna's "Hello..goodbye" Cracked me up.


Well I s'pose there are bits I don't mind and actually find amusing, and bits I find irritating (like Marnie's character), so my opinion changes from scene to scene really. I do like Hannah (generally... I sometimes feel like I'd want to slap her) and Adam, though. And of course I'll continue to watch because I'm bored and have no life and therefore plenty of free time to watch things that irritate me


----------



## NoHeart

HollowPrince said:


> So something like "Through the Wormhole" with Morgan Freeman?
> 
> ...
> 
> 2 Broke Girls.It's a fun show.


I guess but not as sensational as that xD


----------



## hellinnorway

America the Wild: Grizzly vs. Polar Bear

Awesome and fascinating show on the National Geographic Channel. I highly recommend it to anyone who likes wild animals.

In this particular episode, they take a look at the differences between a Grizzly Bear and a Polar Bear. Also, they have a somewhat domesticated Grizzly Bear named Brutus perform a series of Polar Bear challenges. And finally, the debate over which species is the superior survivor in the harsh cold of the Arctic is answered. I won't spoil it for you. Here's a link to the show's episode. http://tvblogs.nationalgeographic.com/2012/04/09/grizzly-bear-vs-polar-bear/


----------



## Toad Licker

Private Practice


----------



## Raulz0r

Friends, I am re-watching all the episodes, right now I am in the middle of season 7


----------



## thewall

Arrested Development


----------



## HollowPrince

Utopia, first episode.It seems pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## M90

Mountain Men. I envy those guys.


----------



## HollowPrince

Caprica...


----------



## Gavroche

Catfish.. such an intriguing show


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Lakers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Mavericks)


----------



## Driftingtristan

Community


----------



## Charmander

Supernatural and just watching the Vampire Diaries now!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Blazers)


----------



## Charmander

Raulz0r said:


> Friends, I am re-watching all the episodes, right now I am in the middle of season 7


Me too! Only on the start of Season 4 though, long way to go.


----------



## Gavroche

The NFC championship, not exactly a show, but on tv


----------



## bleedlikeme

Don't Trust the B---- in Apartment 23


----------



## Nico Robin

Revenge. I just saw the latest episode a few hours ago. It's soo good.


----------



## Raulz0r

Charmander said:


> Me too! Only on the start of Season 4 though, long way to go.


I have just finished Season 7


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Ravens vs. Patriots)


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

Drawn Together


----------



## momentsunset

Scrubs. used to watch this all the time. it's fun to marathon


----------



## Nekomata

Campione!


----------



## Cam1

Supernatural Season 8 Premiere. It's set in Maine's 100 mile wilderness too, cool ;D


----------



## Meli24R

The Following, I thought it was pretty good


----------



## Tibble

Season 2 of Supernatural. Really good show, I always thought it was lame :\


----------



## HollowPrince

Jericho, 2 Broke Girls...


----------



## Nekomata

C: The Money of Soul and Possibility Control


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## the alley cat

Corner Gas, my most favourite and one of the few tv shows that I watch.


----------



## Toad Licker

Private Practice


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## DontDoSadness

American Horror Story finale


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## TimLikesApples

Suits.


----------



## Slime

The Office. >.<


----------



## CrystalFighters

2 broke girls


----------



## Arthur Dent

Spartacus: Vengeance.


----------



## elmo96

Adventure Time


----------



## Arthur Dent

Seinfield.


----------



## HollowPrince

Suburgatory & Anger Management.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Mavericks)


----------



## Xenos

State of Play.

Really into these BBC shows lately. Just watched the first episode of this and I can already tell I'm going to like it. Basically it's about the journalism and politics of a crazy scandal that unfolds involving a member of parliament. Well-written and a great cast. Especially like seeing Polly Walker from Rome and John Simm from Doctor Who.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Blazers)


----------



## Bradleyford

Some weird telanovela that I got bored of after a few minutes


----------



## Charmander

Doctor Who, series 2 finale.


----------



## HollowPrince

The Middle.


----------



## IveGotToast

The Colbert Report


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Clippers)


----------



## NoHeart

Fresh Prince


----------



## Nekomata

Darker than Black.


----------



## Green Eyes

Miranda (last episode of this series).


----------



## bellejar

Currently watching Community.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## tennislover84

The new Dallas series 2. I really enjoyed the first episode tonight, but it's going to be so sad when they have to write out Larry Hagman. I'm wondering how they've done it. I could probably find out online, but I've been avoiding spoilers.

Hope I'll still enjoy it without him. He wasn't really in the first series that often, but he still stole every scene he was in. He'll be missed! RIP J.R.


----------



## inerameia

Shin Chan


----------



## Daveyboy

King of the nerds.(TBS)..No it wasn't good.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Blazers)


----------



## nml

Xenos said:


> State of Play.
> 
> Really into these BBC shows lately. Just watched the first episode of this and I can already tell I'm going to like it. Basically it's about the journalism and politics of a crazy scandal that unfolds involving a member of parliament. Well-written and a great cast. Especially like seeing Polly Walker from Rome and John Simm from Doctor Who.


sounds good, I like John Simm

Recently I've been watching lots of British comedy sitcoms on netflix, so Spaced, Black Books and the IT Crowd.


----------



## Nekomata

E's Otherwise.


----------



## zraktor

Freaks and geeks. Really funny.


----------



## Nekomata

Dakara Boku wa, H ga Dekinai.


----------



## SilentLyric

spongebob squarepants


----------



## Nekomata

Darker than Black.


----------



## fonz

Firefly


----------



## Meli24R

The Americans-this show looks promising and I really liked the pilot.


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Cam1

House MD


----------



## HollowPrince

Suburgatory.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I watched a documentary on squirrels.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## HollowPrince

Jericho


----------



## WakeMeUp

American Horror Story :]


----------



## Daveyboy

WakeMeUp said:


> American Horror Story :]


:clap
Great show, can believe I have to wait till Oct for new season...


----------



## tayzipporah

Girls.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Oz


----------



## llamalove

Regular show


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Jazz vs. Blazers)


----------



## undefinedattheorigin

In the middle of a Golden Girls marathon. Guffaw.


----------



## fonz

Watching The Superbowl. It's script writing and acting is unmatched by any show on television


----------



## offtheheezay

Impractical Jokers


----------



## HollowPrince

Done with Jericho, last episode of Suburgatory, and started My Own Worst Enemy, which isn't for me...


----------



## complex7

Netflicks original series.. House of Cards... Good going netflicks!!


----------



## Meli24R

Started watching Primeval on netflix and I'm enjoying it. Definitely the best tv show with dinosaurs I've seen. Way better than that crap Terra Nova that got cancelled.


----------



## Charmander

Meli24R said:


> Started watching Primeval on netflix and I'm enjoying it. Definitely the best tv show with dinosaurs I've seen. Way better than that crap Terra Nova that got cancelled.


Damn I didn't realise Primeval was still going!


----------



## Meli24R

Charmander said:


> Damn I didn't realise Primeval was still going!


Actually Idk if it is..I just started watching old episodes on netflix. I'm starting s3 now and I really like it. It ends with s5 and Idk if they're doing a series 6 or not. There is a new Canadian series called Primeval New World that's supposed to be like a spin off with a new cast. It's been okay so far, but not as good as the UK series.


----------



## InTheEvening

Workaholics - my guilty pleasure


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## HollowPrince

Meli24R said:


> Actually Idk if it is..I just started watching old episodes on netflix. I'm starting s3 now and I really like it. It ends with s5 and Idk if they're doing a series 6 or not. There is a new Canadian series called Primeval New World that's supposed to be like a spin off with a new cast. It's been okay so far, but not as good as the UK series.


Nope, there won't be a new season. I've seen it up till 3rd season, I've tried watching fourth, but it kinds sucked, so...

...

Nurse Jackie


----------



## elliezenny

Cake boss


----------



## HollowPrince

The X-Files.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## Nekomata

Fate/Stay Night.


----------



## TryingMara

Criminal Minds


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## HollowPrince

The Middle.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## tennislover84

I watched the new series of "Yes, Prime Minister" on Gold. It's really clever and funny. I don't understand why some reviews said it seems outdated now. 

I think it's much better than "The Thick Of It." Those new shows bore me, because they are like "reality is funny, so we'll just portray reality." Why copy real life so much, when we are living in that world all the time?


----------



## enfield

adventure time. it was a really nice episode too! a really, really nice one. it would be an episode, if not_ the_ episode, that i would use to introduce someone to AT with.


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## M90

Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## nml

tennislover84 said:


> I watched the new series of "Yes, Prime Minister" on Gold. It's really clever and funny. I don't understand why some reviews said it seems outdated now.
> 
> I think it's much better than "The Thick Of It." Those new shows bore me, because they are like "reality is funny, so we'll just portray reality." Why copy real life so much, when we are living in that world all the time?


You don't like _The Thick of It_? I thought that show was brilliant. Stunning writing, good characters, clever plots. Though it got depressing, everyone in it is such a *******.

the IT Crowd


----------



## HollowPrince

The Middle.


----------



## Heyoki

Utopia


----------



## Meli24R

The Americans


----------



## tennislover84

nml said:


> You don't like _The Thick of It_? I thought that show was brilliant. Stunning writing, good characters, clever plots. Though it got depressing, everyone in it is such a *******.


Actually, I have enjoyed it when it's been on, but I don't look for it. It's a funny satire on what politics is probably like, with lots of topical references.

I just got annoyed by some very negative reviews of Yes, Prime Minister. They were all saying that the days of those traditional sitcoms, like Dad's Army and Fawlty Towers, were over. That they seem outdated and quaint compared to everything that came after Ricky Gervais. But I don't see why all new sitcoms have to be in that pseudo-documentary format, with no studio audience. I probably went a bit overboard myself with criticising new shows, when all I meant was that there's still a place for traditional sitcoms. 

And the last TV shows I watched were Question Time and This Week. Political theme going on here, lol. But This Week is practically a comedy programme. :b


----------



## arnie

Just got caught up on the office.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Charmander

Supernatural


----------



## morrgie

that 70's show


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Jazz)


----------



## Xenos

Watched the pilot of American Horror Story.

Thought it was creepy and well made, but somehow I don't have the burning desire to keep watching. I actually like horror movies, but spending more than about 100 minutes with these doomed characters and their constant sense of impending tragedy is somehow just not that appealing to me. I'll keep it in my instand queue and probably watch it in small doses.


----------



## Parcius

The Office


----------



## Nekomata

E's Otherwise


----------



## Parcius

The Golden Globes


----------



## Charmander

The Graham Norton Show (And I hope Mark Wahlberg never gets invited back)


----------



## nml

tennislover84 said:


> Actually, I have enjoyed it when it's been on, but I don't look for it. It's a funny satire on what politics is probably like, with lots of topical references.
> 
> I just got annoyed by some very negative reviews of Yes, Prime Minister. They were all saying that the days of those traditional sitcoms, like Dad's Army and Fawlty Towers, were over. That they seem outdated and quaint compared to everything that came after Ricky Gervais. But I don't see why all new sitcoms have to be in that pseudo-documentary format, with no studio audience. I probably went a bit overboard myself with criticising new shows, when all I meant was that there's still a place for traditional sitcoms.
> 
> And the last TV shows I watched were Question Time and This Week. Political theme going on here, lol. But This Week is practically a comedy programme. :b


Ah right, I think I get you. A mate's dad made a similar case to me, he tried to convince me that all the things people say _Peep Show_ was the first to attempt were already covered by _Only Fools and Horses_! I think I sort of agree with you...there's is this tendency to slag off old British sitcoms. And you're right about This Week, Diane Abbott and Michael Portillo are like a weird double act sometimes.

not much tv today, just Six Nations rugby then footie


----------



## christacat

The Jonathan Ross Show.


----------



## fonz

The Wire


----------



## TheIdealist

Community.


----------



## Nekomata

Fate/stay night.


----------



## ACCV93

Can't even remember...


----------



## Nekomata

Darker Than Black.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Knicks)


----------



## Nekomata

Fate/stay night.


----------



## Charmander

Friends. Just finished Season six. I might have a break from it for a bit because I really need to focus on my work. :b


----------



## Nekomata

Darker than Black.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare

White Collar.


----------



## Andrea91

Breaking Bad!


----------



## Nekomata

Fate/stay night.


----------



## IveGotToast

The Walking Dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Grammys


----------



## anonymid

Bob's Burgers :heart


----------



## Twelve Keyz

I've been watching Breaking Bad for the past week... I really like it so far :yes


----------



## Rainlullaby

Buckwild.
Yeah, it's my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## kilgoretrout

The Outer Limits


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## loneranger

The Weather Channel.


----------



## Nekomata

Gakuen Heaven.


----------



## HollowPrince

Black Mirror S02 E01


----------



## Young Money

Tosh.O


----------



## Fairydust

Supersize v Superskinny.


----------



## Owl-99

Would I lie to you.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Nekomata

Darker than Black: Gemini of the Meteor


----------



## Mur

Digimon Frontier (season 4)


----------



## visualkeirockstar

X-Files


----------



## lde22

Enlightened on HBO ("The Ghost is Seen" episode) it was really good.


----------



## won

Been watching a lot of Naruto lately lol


----------



## Ruth94

Peep Show. It is simply amazing, and so funny


----------



## Fairydust

One born every minute.


----------



## Cleary

FlashForward. I'm almost done with it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## toutenkarthon

H (French tv show)


----------



## HollowPrince

Cleary said:


> FlashForward. I'm almost done with it.


Pretty good show, but ending wasn't the best Imo (cliffhanger).

...

Finished The Middle :/ Now...hmm, I need a new comedy show XD


----------



## Charmander

Crimewatch, then Friends (End of season 7)


----------



## Xenos

House of Cards.

Netflix has been pushing the hell out of this so I finally sat down and watched the first couple episodes. It's basically a dark comic root-for-the-bad-guy show, imagine Shakespeare's Richard III translated into the US political system. Not mind-blowing, but well-made, and Kevin Spacey is having a ton of fun with the role. Anyway I'm a sucker for political shows so I'll definitely finish it.


----------



## Nekomata

Darker than Black: Gemini of the Meteor


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Nekomata

Fate/Stay Night


----------



## christacat

First five eps of My Mad Fat Diary..is it Monday yet so I can watch the last one? i love this show


----------



## jgymcar

the walking dead


----------



## Charmander

Supernatural


----------



## IveGotToast

Arrested Development.


----------



## anonymid

Delocated


----------



## TheExplosionist

Castle.
I wish they'd killed off Beckett.


----------



## bennyboy92

Doctor who


----------



## Fairydust

Ice Road Truckers


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Nibbler

Come dine with me!!


----------



## Mur

Just wrapped up season 4 of Digimon, now onto Digimon season 2 (Adventure 02)


----------



## nb1991

I don't remember.


----------



## fonz

Dexter


----------



## dloux30

*The last show I watched on T.V. was WWE Raw and the last show I watched on the computer was House. I love the show House!!*


----------



## Reclus

Xenos said:


> House of Cards.
> 
> Netflix has been pushing the hell out of this so I finally sat down and watched the first couple episodes. It's basically a dark comic root-for-the-bad-guy show, imagine Shakespeare's Richard III translated into the US political system. Not mind-blowing, but well-made, and Kevin Spacey is having a ton of fun with the role. Anyway I'm a sucker for political shows so I'll definitely finish it.


Watch the British original: you are watching the "Three's Company" of political dramas.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## hl9879

Community.The new season is kind of disappointing compared to the last 3.It's only 2 episodes in though so I'm hoping it will get better.It's just not the same without dan harmon.


----------



## citizen_erased

Wonders Of Life <3


----------



## Nekomata

Hagure Yuusha no Estetica


----------



## HollowPrince

Nurse Jackie


----------



## Nekomata

Fate/Zero.


----------



## Fairydust

The Hotel.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Nekomata

Fate/Zero.


----------



## nml

Reclus said:


> Watch the British original: you are watching the "Three's Company" of political dramas.


nah. It's a stylish, well done political drama, and Kevin Spacey's performance is great. Just one that a lot of people happen to have heard of....It's not my sort of thing but it's hard not to argue it's quite well done.

I'll be watching Black Mirror tonight


----------



## Nekomata

Deadman Wonderland.


----------



## bent

Revenge...why do I love that ridiculous show??


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## therunaways

Currently watching Breaking Bad again...awesome show. Also watching random episodes of Criminal Minds.


----------



## Cam1

House


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## TryingMara

The Biggest Loser


----------



## StNaive

I recently watched My Mad Fat Diary; it actually shows a really tasteful and accurate(in my opinion) portrayal of mental illness(some SA, and other stuff). It's pretty sad, and even triggering, at times, but a phenomenal show.


----------



## Permanent Pajamas

"Barefoot Contessa"


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## HollowPrince

Nurse Jackie.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Lakers)


----------



## ashli116

2 Broke Girls...they never fail to amuse me, specially Jennifer Coolidge.


----------



## acinorevlm

Seinfeld


----------



## kilgoretrout

Animal Intervention. Oh Donald, you are so passionate.


----------



## Cam1

Raising Hope


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## TryingMara

Downton Abbey.

It's my new obsession.


----------



## Nekomata

Now and Then, Here and There.


----------



## AwkwardEd

Family Guy.


----------



## Adwian

Girls (HBO)


----------



## HollowPrince

Nurse Jackie..


----------



## Nekomata

Fate/Zero Season 2.


----------



## Fairydust

Embarrassing Bodies.


----------



## RyanE1991

Star Trek or stargate, can't remember which, I love sci fi...


----------



## HollowPrince

How I Met Your Mother, last few episodes are pretty good.


----------



## Nibbler

The new normal! (It's a love/hate relationship, I kind of like it as bits are soo funny but then it also grates on me...yet I stil watch the next episode.)


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## Chaoticsoulsearching

Friday night lights


----------



## tennislover84

RyanE1991 said:


> Star Trek or stargate, can't remember which, I love sci fi...


You mean you don't know the difference?! :b One is where they visit strange alien planets inhabited by humans with funny foreheads, and the other is... hmm I can see how you'd get confused. Well... the uniforms are tighter in Star Trek.

The last thing I watched was Star Trek: TNG

\V/,


----------



## HollowPrince

Nurse Jackie, fourth season. Surprisingly, it's getting better and better


----------



## Noca

Criminal Minds


----------



## hiddy

Dexter


----------



## Deimos

Doctor who


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## thecrazy88

Sherlock.


----------



## eshng

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## HollowPrince

Go On... getting a bit boring, actually. Not that fun :/


----------



## mezzoforte

Hoarding: Buried Alive
*shudder* D:


----------



## renegade disaster

with actual interest?

lizard lick towing, this was hilarious, some ******* got his truck towed and they try to get revenge by excessively threatening them with flamethrowers and grenades :haha. some real psycho nutters lol


----------



## Nym047

Criminal minds, and it sucked


----------



## Things Unsaid

Tennant-era Doctor Who. Someday Moffat will be gone, and with fresh, non-insane meat it might be amazing again.


----------



## Use Your Illusion

Chaoticsoulsearching said:


> Friday night lights


Came here just to share that too, every night this week actually. We can be friends...unless you thought it sucked, in which case, we shouldn't speak. :b


----------



## thecrazy88

Things Unsaid said:


> Tennant-era Doctor Who. Someday Moffat will be gone, and with fresh, non-insane meat it might be amazing again.


Is it really that bad? I haven't seen all the episodes yet.

Just saw _The Big Bang Theory_. Will be watching _Grey's Anatomy._


----------



## marcv2013

Spartacus!!! :d


----------



## Things Unsaid

thecrazy88 said:


> Is it really that bad? I haven't seen all the episodes yet.
> 
> Just saw _The Big Bang Theory_. Will be watching _Grey's Anatomy._


Well, we've gone from a lot of sci-fi content to minimal sci-fi content; just enough to keep it in the genre and comparatively little playful fascination with expanding the ideas. We now have cheap ball jokes that appeal to the little kids watching it along with more lazy, immature humor than ever before, and the romance factor has gone from a vague sense of longing - never or rarely acted on - to flirty kissing and grabbing to please women (men?) in the audience. Moffat has stated on the subject of storytelling that he wants his underlings to "**** it up" and "write big, mad ideas [...] like a movie poster" as well as to "compress storytelling." He wants fewer story archs throughout a series, same for multi-part episodes.

The first two seasons under him were tolerable, but he just seems to have completely lost his mind at this point.


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## Reckoner7

Homeland, its as good as people say!


----------



## Nekomata

Carnival Phantasm.


----------



## acinorevlm

Firefly--- watching the season again. I love this show.


----------



## fonz

Dexter


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Fresh Meat
- Southland
- Spartacus


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Lakers)


----------



## HollowPrince

The Listener... blah, recycle.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Local News


----------



## Parcius

The Graham Norton Show


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Knicks)


----------



## IveGotToast

The Walking Dead


----------



## renegade disaster

a show talking about the recent meteor landing in russia. was good and informative.went into detail on the science behind it as well as giving some accounts from witnesses.


----------



## anonymid

King of the Hill


----------



## RyanE1991

Firefly, star trek enterprise


----------



## glazet3

The Taste.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Banshee
- Spartacus


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Heyoki

Toad Licker said:


> The Walking Dead


Same here.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bobcats vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## thecrazy88

Doctor Who and Fawlty Towers.


----------



## HollowPrince

Stargate Atlantis.


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## Noca

Judge Judy


----------



## acinorevlm

Seinfeld


----------



## SandWshooter

Swamp People


----------



## Nibbler

come dine with moi


----------



## Xenos

Finally watching Game of Thrones season 2 now that it's out on disc.

And yes, it is awesome.


----------



## acinorevlm

Frasier


----------



## WhoDey85

Duck Dynasty


----------



## Charmander

The Jeremy Kyle show


----------



## life01

becker


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## acinorevlm

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Charmander

Walking Dead. Just started it. Seems awesome.


----------



## TenYears

Girls, believe it or not. Is a really awesome show. And Judd Apatow is a genius.


----------



## Nekomata

Carnival Phantasm: HibiChika Special.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Banshee
- House Of Lies
- EPL: West Brom vs. Swansea


----------



## HollowPrince

Stargate Atlantis...


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## acinorevlm

Firefly


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Spartacus: War Of The Damned


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Charmander

Police, Camera, Action


----------



## ThePeon

House of Cards (2013): Entertaining if unrealistic and melodramatic. Great entertainment for a political junkie!


----------



## anonymid

Bob's Burgers


----------



## Still Waters

Just watched Pawn Stars -UGH! Some of the info. about the historical aspects of various items is interesting.-It's not as if I'd ever come across this stuff anywhere else-but WOW it's soooo scripted and the acting is horrific. The "stars" really should invest in some acting lessons,they really owe it to the poor fans of the show!


----------



## Lil Sebastian

King of the Hill, I tell ya wut


----------



## cafune

Breaking Bad.

Sat through the first two seasons at my cousins' place. Ugh.


----------



## Fairydust

Gordon Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares USA.


----------



## nubly

Still Waters said:


> Just watched Pawn Stars -UGH! Some of the info. about the historical aspects of various items is interesting.-It's not as if I'd ever come across this stuff anywhere else-but WOW it's soooo scripted and the acting is horrific. The "stars" really should invest in some acting lessons,they really owe it to the poor fans of the show!


The owners son, not big hoss, used to live three houses from me. His granddaughter was friends with my daughter. I guess he does well since his son was supporting his wife and two kids with the owners money.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## davidc

Venture Bros marathon.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UCL: Barcelona vs. AC Milan


----------



## bluecrime

Top gear


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Downton Abbey


----------



## MrQuiet76

Twin Peaks


----------



## handsupmidnight

The Berenstain Bears


----------



## Wurli

Louie


----------



## Fairydust

16 Kids and Counting.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## HollowPrince

Miami Medical, first episode. Crap.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Fairydust

One Born Every Minute.


----------



## Nekomata

The World God Only Knows Season 2.


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## Joe

Fairy Tail episode 50, only started last Saturday. I've never been so addicted to a program.


----------



## thecrazy88

Grimm.


----------



## WakeMeUp

Once upon a time


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## Limmy




----------



## fonz

The Wire,finished the series now,great stuff. The final episode was definitely one of the best in the entire series...


----------



## IveGotToast

<----- that


----------



## MindOverMood

Degrassi


----------



## ReleaseMe

Being oblivious to The Shield my whole life, I decided to watch it and I'm glad I did. I've just started S2.


----------



## Joeality

Star Wars: The Clone Wars


----------



## Fairydust

The Mentalist


----------



## Joe

Fairy Tail


----------



## enzo

Archer
The Americans


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Anyanka

The Mighty Boosh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Barclay's English Premier League
- Soccer Central
- Banshee


----------



## typemismatch

Question Time


----------



## Nekomata

The World God Only Knows Season 2.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## fonz

Buffy The Vampire Slayer


----------



## diamondheart89

big bang theory


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Spartacus: War Of The Damned
- Soccer Central


----------



## HollowPrince

In The Flesh... not for me.


----------



## sadcat

Criminal Minds. Have watched it for years and still love it. :yay

I'm also happy to be starting with Game of Thrones tomorrow. Like usual, I'm crazy behind the times, but better late than never. One day, I may even finally watch Dexter. :b


----------



## renegade disaster

dispatches investigates rich and on benefits.

basically this was showing more evidence of how incompetent the current tory government are at trying to sort out the welfare system. they are giving out benefits to well off pensioners that don't need or want it including people like peter stringfellow, a millionare! its all so badly organised.


----------



## millenniumman75

Biggest Loser finale.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

EPL Review Show


----------



## fonz

Sopranos, The


----------



## Nekomata

Madlax.


----------



## Phoenix547

Dr. Who.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Nekomata

Last Exile.


----------



## Goopus

The Ultimate Fighter.


----------



## cozynights

I started watching "Community" a few weeks ago and I'm completely obsessed because it's sooo good! There's also a british tv show called "My Mad Fat Diary" and it's a shame it only has a first season with a few episodes yet but it's also great. And yesterday I started watching "Girls" and I love it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Nekomata

Black Butler


----------



## HollowPrince

Stargate Atlantis.


----------



## Nekomata

Madlax.


----------



## bluecrime

Father Ted


----------



## Nekomata

Last Exile.


----------



## Revenwyn

I have never watched a TV show. I have never had a TV in my life. No joke.


----------



## Odinn

Duck Dynasty


----------



## Sohrab

Louis. It's awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## Nekomata

Black Butler.


----------



## Joe

Fairy Tail


----------



## Nekomata

Last Exile.


----------



## bent

Revenwyn said:


> I have never watched a TV show. I have never had a TV in my life. No joke.


^holy ****, cool!

the last show I watched was Eastbound and Down


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Nekomata

Last Exile.


----------



## renegade disaster

madness live: goodbye television centre


----------



## Nekomata

Black Butler.


----------



## Charmander

Buffy.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Hawks)


----------



## Xtraneous

Watching futurama


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NCAA College Basketball


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## fasi112

*Social Anxiety Forum*

Last time i watched prison break.I like Michael Scofield, i think that everyone on there is a good actor and the show itself is amazing and it keeps you wanting to watch and not miss a scene.


----------



## fasi112

Last time i watched prison break.I like Michael Scofield, i think that everyone on there is a good actor and the show itself is amazing and it keeps you wanting to watch and not miss a scene.


----------



## millenniumman75

Stossel


----------



## MindOverMood

The Walking Dead
Big Brother Canada


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Spartacus: War Of The Damned


----------



## Joe

Fairy Tail


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Nekomata

Madlax.


----------



## RadioactivePotato

The Guild


----------



## IveGotToast

^Not really a *TV* show.

Scrubs


----------



## Josh2323

Workaholics.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Voice


----------



## Meli24R

Bates Motel-so far I find it intriguing. The casting is great as well.


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## Meli24R

Being Human (us version) I think this show has really improved. S3 is much better than s2 and also s1 which was too much like the uk version


----------



## Revenwyn

ManOnTheMOON said:


> No Power rangers? Saved by the bell? Family matters? Boy meets World? Simpsons? Seinfeld? Oprah? Everybody loves Raymond? Walking dead? Game of thrones? The Office? Firefly? Star Trek? Judge Judy? Jerry Springer? Montell? Rosie odonnel show? Wonder Years? Ninja Turtles? Batman? Spiderman? Hey Arnold? Pokemon?


Nope. I grew up without a TV entirely and still don't have one. I don't even watch programs online.


----------



## katie93

Revenge. I'm addicted to this TV show.


----------



## Joe

Fairy Tail


----------



## fonz

The Simpsons


----------



## Still Waters

Watching The Walking Dead marathon -nothing makes you forget your misery quite like flesh eaters!


----------



## renegade disaster

the fried chicken shop-

parts reminded me of why I don't like town centres at the weekends, a bunch of drunks ordering food and then kicking off in a fight outside








still there was some entertaining bits, like a guy casually walking in and advertising selling mdma and cocaine on a business card


----------



## Revenwyn

ManOnTheMOON said:


> How did you survive not knowing what everyone has been talking about all these years. I assume you read alot.


I was homeschooled, that's how, and only exposed to kids whose parents raised them a similar way.


----------



## fonz

ManOnTheMOON said:


> lol your brain probably functions at a higher level than ours. You've never watched the World cup? the Olympics? Stanley Cup? Super Bowl? The News? NBA Finals? You ever wonder what you're missing out on? Ever want to watch?


You don't miss what you don't know. Only in the last 6 months or so have I started watching classic shows like The Wire,Breaking Bad,Twin Peaks. For years,I hardly watched any tv shows and didn't feel like I was missing anything because I just never really thought about them...


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Game of Thrones - I'm now hooked. It has dragons... dragons! XD


----------



## Canadian Brotha

World Cup Qualifiers:
- Spain vs. France
- Portugal vs. Azerbaijan


----------



## Joe

Fairy Tail


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## Joe

Welcome to the NHK


----------



## Nekomata

Last Exile.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Nekomata

Madlax.


----------



## AlchemyFire

Doctor Who season premier


----------



## nml

The Shield. Someone told me this was better than the Wire (!), which, yeah, is obviously total bollocks. But it's a pretty compelling show I'll admit.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Warriors)


----------



## Astrofreak6

Dexter!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bundesliga: Wolfsburg vs Nurnberg
MLS: Toronto FC vs LA Galaxy


----------



## Charmander

Supernatural, a bit of a boring episode though.


----------



## Nekomata

Last Exile: Fam, The Silver Wing.


----------



## Chrysalii

Doctor Who

and more Doctor Who.


----------



## Nekomata

Black Butler II.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare

Monk.


----------



## Still Waters

Stayed up ridiculously late last night watching a program on the history channel -I think it was called something like,-The men who built America -REALLY fascinating,about the lives of Carnegie,Rockefeller and JP Morgan-got 2 more hours tv'od for later. Extremely well done and informative.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Game Of Thrones


----------



## christacat

Russell Howard's Good News


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Charmander said:


> Supernatural, a bit of a boring episode though.


The last few seasons have been kinda disappointing. I miss 'monster of the week.'


----------



## Nekomata

NANA.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Cronos

Jerry Springer... >.>


----------



## IcedOver

Does anyone watch "Girls"? I don't have HBO, so had to watch it all in one clip during Comcast's Watchathon week. I feel like I've been pummeled psychically by the odious hipsterdom of the show. For the most part it's a pretty well observed show, but the second season largely sucked. The characters are very unlikable, and that makes it hard to get into the show too much.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

IcedOver said:


> Does anyone watch "Girls"? I don't have HBO, so had to watch it all in one clip during Comcast's Watchathon week. I feel like I've been pummeled psychically by the odious hipsterdom of the show. For the most part it's a pretty well observed show, but the second season largely sucked. The characters are very unlikable, and that makes it hard to get into the show too much.


Loved the first season, this season not so much. Hannah annoyed me in every single episode, and I never could stand Marnie. The saving grace was Jessa leaving and Adam playing the hero in the finale.


----------



## IcedOver

Illusions said:


> Loved the first season, this season not so much. Hannah annoyed me in every single episode, and I never could stand Marnie. The saving grace was Jessa leaving and Adam playing the hero in the finale.


Any episode without/with very little Jessa and Shoshanna was much better, so yes, it was great when Jessa left. I came to loathe Jessa and Shoshanna, both the characters and actresses. Of course hating a character doesn't mean that a show is bad; in fact, it's an accomplishment if you feel strongly about the characters. However, Jessa and "Shosh" were off putting to a severe degree.

Hannah is an interesting character to watch, but of course very infuriating. You have to give Dunham credit for her quite good work in all three phases of the show, even if she allowed her typical liberal hatreds to bleed through in some episodes in the second season. The OCD stuff felt out of left field, but I could relate to it. Marnie of course was not likable, but I feel a lot can be done with the character (a Little Miss Perfect who is breaking down). Plus, Allison Williams (Brian's daughter; I'd never heard of her) is quite easy to watch. The show almost became comical when almost every character immediately jumped into bed with a new guy each episode. As a guy, I was wondering where these women are in reality (heh).


----------



## miminka

_all in the family_.


----------



## mezzoforte

True Blood



cronos said:


> jerry springer... >.>


Lol. JERRY! JERRY!


----------



## ltrain

Supernatural


----------



## mooncake

Game of Thrones


----------



## Arthur Dent

mooncake said:


> Game of Thrones


Me too =)


----------



## Nibbler

The Walking Dead!!


----------



## Chanelleninja

The Walking Dead
Got My Sister To Watch Them And Turned Her Into A Fan. We've Been Watching Them Back To Back. Muwhahahahaa!


----------



## cat001

The Strangerers


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UCL: PSG vs Barcelona


----------



## Charmander

Doctor Whooo.


----------



## Charmander

Buffy, the creepy Puppet episode. :c

-I post too much in here...


----------



## Still Waters

Revolution -don't know why I bother,I just keep hoping I'll get hooked on it -but the casting and writing just never improves. I miss FRINGE and now The Walking Dead -


----------



## mooncake

The Sopranos


----------



## elle3

White Collar


----------



## Daniel C

I finally finished Forbrydelsen / The Killing. Now I am entirely confused, confounded and unsure how to proceed with my life.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

The Following.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## bent

Cult


----------



## brimariee

mob wives


----------



## Nekomata

Last Exile: Fam, The Silver Wing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UCL: Real Madrid vs Galatasaray


----------



## KangalLover

game of thrones season3
it is super great


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

*The Walking Dead*

- season finale, not half bad but was kinda expecting more.

*Game of Thrones*

- season premiere, great as always.

*Twin Peaks*

- Just seen the pilot so far, pretty interesting. I don't know if I'm tripping balls, but the soundtrack for this TV show sounds JUST LIKE Final Fantasy VII. Especially the finger clicking jazz, Squaresoft must have seen this show beforehand or something.


----------



## Nekomata

Black Butler II <3


----------



## Hematite

Futurama! I missed most of season 6, so I'm catching up. There seems to be an awful lot of Fry/Leela... did they lay it on so heavily in the first few?


----------



## Fairydust

Jodie Marsh: Bullying

Very difficult to watch as I related to a lot of what some of the kids went through.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

EPL: Reading vs Southhampton


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## SunsetInMyVeins

Glee. I still am just catching up with the second season on netflix.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bundesliga: Frankfurt vs Bayern Munich


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## IveGotToast

Scrubs. Watching every episode on Netflix.


----------



## drawan

The IT Crowd


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

Game of Thrones... best show ever.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game Of Thrones
~ Spartacus: War Of The Damned
~ Soccer Central
~ EPL: Man Utd vs Man City


----------



## mooncake

Game of Thrones and half of the double episode opener to the new Mad Men season (too tired to watch it all).


----------



## catcharay

I just watched 'The following' with Kevin Bacon. They hyped that show as something that was highly watchable. My verdict is that the agents are dumb. However, this is just the first episode I watched.


----------



## Fruitcake

Watched the first two seasons of Boardwalk Empire this week, getting the third season next week.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UCL: Galatasaray vs Real Madrid


----------



## IcySoul

BBC Sherlock

New season can't come soon enough.


----------



## Daria

Keeping Up Appearances


----------



## bluecrime

Have I got news for you


----------



## IcySoul

cypher said:


> Is there going to be a new season?


Yeah. They recently started filming Season 3 and a Season 4 was confirmed too.


----------



## Daveyboy

Bates Motel


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Voice


----------



## Ray nichols

game of thrones


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ UCL: Barcelona vs PSG
~ Soccer Central
~ CBC: News Now
~ Europa League: Rubin Kazhan vs Chelsea


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## Kelly*82

The Office


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Spartacus Series Finale!


----------



## ThisIsWater

Daria


----------



## popeet

China GP quals


----------



## Raphael200

Two and a half men,lol.........


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Canadian Brotha

EPL:
~ Arsenal vs Norwich
~ Reading vs Liverpool
~ Southhampton vs West Ham Utd


----------



## fonz

Firefly


----------



## narc0leptic

Breaking Bad, man.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Heat)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead (rerun)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game Of Thrones
~ Spartacus:War Of The Damned


----------



## HollowPrince

Scrubs. Though it's nice, it's not that funny, and there's a lot of better shows around. I'll probably stop watching it once I finish the first season.


----------



## Joeality

Bates Motel


----------



## NoHeart

Manneken Paul ( for my Belgian and Dutch comrades on this site, you know what I'm talking about )


----------



## Fairydust

Law & Order UK.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## fonz

Angel


----------



## Fairydust

Secrets of a Shoplifter.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## popeet

Detta tvprogram med SFI elever.


----------



## Nibbler

Parks and Recreation


----------



## HollowPrince

Defiance.


----------



## theCARS1979

Hells Kitchen , season 11 on demand


----------



## Fairydust

24 Hours in A&E.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Estillum

Welcome to the Nhk


----------



## HollowPrince

Psych.


----------



## popeet

Nurse Jackie


----------



## Gorefiend

Charmed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ CBC News Network
~ Soccer Central


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## renegade disaster

my big fat gypsy fortune


----------



## fromthe7

Hannibal


----------



## Fairydust

Ice Road Truckers.


----------



## prisonofmind

Lie To Me.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Charmander

Graham Norton Show.


----------



## cricklewood

Stargate SG1 on Pick TV. Still great show.


----------



## Chappy02

*Little Mosque on the Prairie*


----------



## Cam1

Parks and Recreation


----------



## inerameia

Mad Men


----------



## thatonefool

Hatfield's & McCoy's (Bill Paxton and Kevin Costner)


----------



## Meli24R

Nikita


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Hawks vs. Pacers)


----------



## radisto

Continuum


----------



## Arthur Dent

Gravity Falls.


----------



## tennislover84

Endeavour  It's basically young Inspector Morse, set in the 60s. I was quite sceptical about yet another prequel of something, but it's really good. The actor who plays Morse really feels like a younger version of the John Thaw character. And they don't even look that alike.


----------



## TryingMara

Homeland


----------



## gytar

The Good Wife. I love this show mostly because Julianna Margulies is amazing. It's getting kind of weak this season but it's still pretty good compared to other shows on tv (i.e. the Following)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Life on Mars


----------



## fromthe7

Criminal Minds


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Nets)


----------



## Akhilleus

Vikings


----------



## Natsu

Sherlock


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Defiance


----------



## The Lonely Brain

Courage the Cowardly Dog


----------



## Meli24R

Bates Motel, I'm liking this show more and more every week


----------



## FlyingHigh

Dexter


----------



## Keyblade

That 70s Show


----------



## HollowPrince

Defiance.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Mad Men


----------



## MoonForge

Criminal minds last night


----------



## HarryStanluv25

House Hunters. They should have picked the 3rd house! It had plenty of room and was unique and well-priced, everything they wanted. It was a cute house, I guess I'll just move in then!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Spurs)


----------



## misspeachy

Escape to the country I think.
Call me boring, but I found it relaxing to watch.


----------



## popeet

Girls. 

i had to give it a try.


----------



## To22

Justice League <3 
Just finished most of the Batman Beyond episodes, loved them.



HollowPrince said:


> Defiance.


o.o I need to check the show out, I enjoyed the game.


----------



## Raphael200

U guys better appreciate my honesty:mum









The Power Puff Girls


----------



## CW1985

Russell Howard's Good News


----------



## Hex00

First episode of Vikings, hmm seems interesting :blank


----------



## catcharay

game of thrones- first 2 episodes of the lastest season
it is amazing so far. the setting and costuming is AWESOME


----------



## AlchemyFire

Family Guy


----------



## CentValleyGuy

I don't really watch dramas or sitcoms. My TV watching is limited to things like National Geographic Explorer, History Channel, Biographies or shows like The Universe on Science. I watched a couple of episodes of The Universe back to back Thursday afternoon.


----------



## popeet

^ ur like my husband


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Fairydust

Suits.


----------



## Sherbear

Family Guy!


----------



## prince2

I watched big boss the last T.v show.


----------



## slytherin

Parks and Recreation!


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Breaking Bad 

(And i think i'm becoming addicted. Ugh, i don't know myself anymore..)


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Carla714

Game of Thrones


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Knicks vs. Celtics)


----------



## fromthe7

Game of Thrones


----------



## Nekomata

Kanon 2006.


----------



## Meli24R

Orphan Black


----------



## EliSummer

Vikings - Love it!


----------



## HollowPrince

Scrubs.


----------



## Nekomata

Oda Nobuna No Yabou.


----------



## Transcending

The Following


----------



## Nekomata

Nana.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Voice. :O)


----------



## Nekomata

Nana (again)


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Golden Girls; it was a marathon


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Nekomata

Oda Nobuna No Yabou.


----------



## tennislover84

Endeavour. Again!

But I'm going to go watch Mock The Week on catch up now.


----------



## Transcending

Parks and Rec


----------



## Nekomata

Nana.


----------



## kurtcobain

PRISON BREAK! I love this show! Anyone watched it? Btw no spoilers please, I am only up to season 1


----------



## tennislover84

YES!

OK, maybe just yes in small letters, haha. But I used to love Prison Break. There are some really great characters in that show.  I watched it up until the end of the second season I think, because it moved to a different channel that we didn't have access to. It was so frustrating, and I never picked it up again later.

I used to watch Prison Break and Heroes every week. I was so happy to have two great TV shows to watch back then.


----------



## Milco

Hmm.. I think the last TV show I watched (not counting the news) was Have I Got News For You.
#IanHislop4Mod


----------



## Hex00

Continuum


----------



## catcharay

American horror story. It's so good. Sarah Paulson, the main character would be so beautiful living in that decade (1950's)


----------



## Nekomata

Nana.


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## Nekomata

Nana, last episode ;-;


----------



## Archaeron

Just finished Elementary.


----------



## QuietSoul

The Following :yes


----------



## Charmander

Doctor Who. I'm running like 3 episodes behind. >.<


----------



## RIVENS

Defiance and Bates Motel


----------



## N0D

defiance...the show is just barely hanging onto me. If it weren't for the numerous sexy ladies in the cast I definitely would have deleted it from my recording list.


----------



## Lushiro

Defiance, i like it so far. It's good.


----------



## MindOverMood

19 Kids and counting


----------



## asphodel

The Simpsons. Still going with a few worthwhile jokes left.


----------



## always starting over

Currently watching Eastbound & Down. Highly recommended. It's only 6 episodes per season, so it's like a really long comedy movie for each one.


----------



## fonz

Six Feet Under


----------



## blueidealist26

Two Broke Girls, last night. I'm starting not to like it anymore though.


----------



## scooby

Been on a Kenny vs Spenny binge.


----------



## Anyanka

Lost Girl. Such a sexy show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Christof

"the Valleys"... omg ... is it what normal people daily do???


----------



## fromthe7

Seinfeld


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Workaholics.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Thunder)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Europa League: Chelsea vs Basel
~ Durham County
~ Game Of Thrones
~ Soccer Central


----------



## Xtraneous

NBA Playoffs


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## fromthe7

Parks & Recreation


----------



## matthewebbert

Europa League :boogie


----------



## Astrofreak6

Awesome Dexter


----------



## mister1234

The following


----------



## waldorfs

arrested development. it's great :lol


----------



## WineKitty

The Borgias!!


----------



## TryingMara

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## tennislover84

Would I Lie To You, followed by Not Going Out.

Lee Mack is so quick witted. It's weird how he's the only original cast member of Not Going Out, but it's still good. I just realised that today, and it must be good writing when you don't notice. Tim Vine is very funny though, so it's a shame he's not in this series.

Then I watched The Graham Norton Show. I always feel slightly embarassed watching that show, like somebody is going to make a fool of themselves. It is very funny though. And I don't understand why all these women are obsessed with Benedict Cumberbatch!


----------



## fromthe7

Hannibal


----------



## TheTraveler

Golden girls!!!! Hilarious!!!!!


----------



## IveGotToast

The Office

Listen to this.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Knicks vs. Celtics)


----------



## cat001

Doctor who


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

CatDog


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Thunder)


----------



## Estillum

Thomas Jefferson Documentary.


----------



## fromthe7

The Jeffersons


----------



## kurtcobain

Survivor


----------



## Fanta can

B¡tchin Kitchen.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Thunder)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game Of Thrones
~ Soccer Central


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## WhatBITW

The Big Bang Theory

Haven't found it to be that good this season though. Tonight's episode was pretty predictable.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## prisonofmind

Burn Notice


----------



## coffeeandflowers

New Girl


----------



## KangalLover

game of thrones
every episode of it is simply amazing


----------



## Transcending

The Simpsons


----------



## blue the puppy

me and mrneonshuffle watched beavis and butthead


----------



## shelbster18

The whole season of Freaks and Geeks. I'm glad I finished it all before my sister got rid of Netflix like a week ago. :/


----------



## steph16c

Doctor Who


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Max and Ruby. I don't like that Ruby bosses Max around all the time though, and where are their parents?..


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## tennislover84

The Wright Way

I really wanted it to be good, because I love David Haig as Inspector Grim in "The Thin Blue Line". Re-hashing that character, as the star of a new sitcom, sounds like would be really funny.

But it's just dire.  It's embarassing to watch.


----------



## Lish3rs

The Office


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Bulls)


----------



## radisto

Toad Licker said:


> NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Bulls)


same


----------



## cozynights

Bates Motel!! <3


----------



## Malek

Once Upon a Time.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## RachealLaster

Doctor Who!

Neil Gaiman wrote the latest episode. It was tops in my opinion.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- EPL: Stoke vs Spurs
- EPL: Man Utd vs Swansea
- Game Of Thrones


----------



## IveGotToast

Sherlock, Sherlock, and Sherlock. How come no one told me about this sooner?


----------



## Zack

The Diamond Queen on BBC One yesterday. I'm not a royalist really, but then neither am I a republican - neither situation is better. Would a president be better than a queen or a king? I think Charles would actually make a good king. He has some flaky beliefs - like alternative medicine and sustainable forestry - but he is an intelligent man.


----------



## Sherbear

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Zack

Steve300 said:


> but he is an intelligent man.


That much is evident.


----------



## Meli24R

Revenge-There were so many boring episodes this season, but I think that finale made up for it. Best ep of the series.


----------



## tokii

Law & Order: SVU. Love this show. The only show I like more is Breaking Bad


----------



## IveGotToast

Arrested Development


----------



## RadioactivePotato

Futurama


----------



## green9206

Well am currently watching two shows. 24 season 1 and Breaking Bad Season 4. Damn i love Breaking Bad so much. Its an awesome show. Started watching first season just last month and am already on 4th season.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

http://asianwiki.com/49_Days_-_Korean_Drama


----------



## Tink76

Game of Thrones and House of Cards


----------



## Surabhi

Recently I finished the 3 series of Vampire Diaries Tv shows.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game Of Thrones
~ Saving Grace


----------



## radisto

NBA Playoffs Heat vs Bulls


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Dakota54

i watch a Beauty Show............


----------



## Xtraneous

Finally gonna watch Doctor Who for the first time... see what the fk has people all over it.


----------



## berlingot

The Day Before


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Revolution


----------



## blueidealist26

I watched the How I Met Your Mother Season finale, even though I haven't watched an episode all year. Funny, I think I did the same thing last year.


----------



## Still Waters

Deadliest Catch -Funny,if I'd never seen it and someone described it to me,I'd certainly think I'd really dislike it. Oddly enough,I hate to miss it.


----------



## Meli24R

Bates Motel


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Nekomata

Kanon 2002.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Thunder)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Soccer Central
~ Battlestar Galactica 
~ The Newsroom


----------



## fromthe7

Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## IveGotToast

The Office


----------



## HollowPrince

Scrubs.


----------



## berlingot

the Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Soccer Central
~ Battlestar Galactica


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Almost Naked Animals


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Hercules: The Legendary Journeys.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Game Of Throoooooones


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## Daveyboy

River Monsters.... People would probably find it boring..
But it appeals to me somehow.


----------



## michijo

*Spitting Image!*

Spitting Image!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

About to watch American Horror Story episode 1, no idea how scary it's supposed to be but there's nothing else to watch it seems that's new and strikes my interest in the fantasy/sci-fi/supernatural area that I've consumed so much of so I'm going in *puts on goggles* (hope I can get to sleep if it's really bad(good?) )


----------



## OuroborosBumblez

*Hannibal.*


----------



## fromthe7

Martin


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Breaking Bad, currently working on season 2 even though I have finals next week which I should be studying for.


----------



## always starting over

The Sopranos


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Knicks vs. Pacers)


----------



## tennislover84

An old repeat of Bullseye, with Jim Bowen.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

The Golden Girls


----------



## green9206

Breaking Bad Season 5. i love the show and am a huge fan of the show and the actors.


----------



## crimewave

Duck Dynasty


----------



## Meli24R

Orphan Black, I'm liking this show so far. The main actress is really good too.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Spurs)


----------



## tennislover84

Wonder Woman, from the 70s.  Oh my god, it's the best tv show. I might have to go hunting for DVDs of the whole series now.

Just look at this incredible fight scene.





opcorn


----------



## NobuYuki

Arrow


----------



## laura024

Extreme Couponing :0


----------



## Consider

Full House. John Stamos' mullet is so hot.


----------



## Arya481

Game of Thrones


----------



## purplefruit

Eunice27 said:


> Game of Thrones


This, but last week's. Haven't watched yesterday's episode yet.

I don't watch much TV lol.


----------



## Transcending

Bates Motel

Love that show, sucks that the first season is over.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Winterwalk

Elementary. Really good stuff.


----------



## tennislover84

JO, which is a detective drama set in France, starring Jean Reno.

It's really weird because he seems to be the only French actor in it, and everyone speaks English, with American/Canadian/English accents. And then Jean Reno, being actually French, speaks English with a French accent. You have to suspend your disbelief I guess...

It was OK. I'll watch another episode to decide whether I like it.


----------



## HannahG

Supernatural. Just got caught up with the season finale. That show really knows how to get ya riled for the next season. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## laura024

Minute to Win It


----------



## tea111red

48 Hours (Mystery, I think).


----------



## AlchemyFire

Futurama


----------



## Nekomata

Ragnarok the Animation.


----------



## SaikoSakura382

Freakshow on AMC.
Season 1 is only 8 episodes long so it didn't take me awhile to watch it all. Can't wait until season 2. All the other tv shows I watch ended a week or so ago, so I won't be watching much until next seasons start....


----------



## Nekomata

Saber Marionette J.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## asphodel

Bob's Burgers. I always thought it was weird, but it's growing on me.


----------



## Charmander

Doctor Who. Series 7 has been pretty rubbish. I've been trying to watch this one episode, but my internet keeps failing on me.


----------



## blue the puppy

dateline nbc :-/


----------



## tennislover84

I watched UFO Files, which was interesting. Reports of airline pilots seeing massive UFOs flying around them, then shooting off at a seemingly impossible speed. 

Ancient Aliens was on before that though, which has to be some form of clever satire. It is intended as comedy, right? :lol On that episode they were asking the question "was Thomas Jefferson really an alien being?" Well, no... I don't think he was.


----------



## Joe

Metalocalypse


----------



## Ki99

Pretty little liars Season 3


----------



## brokenfingers04

The 4400


----------



## Perkins

Breaking Bad. I'm only as couple episodes away from finishing season 4. So many thoughts! One being I'm seriously in awe @ Gus' revenge scheme against the Mexican cartel and its leader. That was beautifully done.


----------



## blu xo

Simpsons


----------



## purplefruit

Charmander said:


> Doctor Who. Series 7 has been pretty rubbish. I've been trying to watch this one episode, but my internet keeps failing on me.


My boyfriend guilts me into watching Dr Who with him and I can't stand the show (or the guilt). If I am losing interest during the programme he acts like I don't love him. I find it horrible partly because the Dr guy looks like a caveman and it's distracting. And the acting is terrible. It's my understanding that the actor leaves every few years so hopefully this guy is replaced soon.

I've been marathoning Top Chef Canada, it's a rare opportunity that my internet is working well enough for me to download all the episodes


----------



## Charmander

purplefruit said:


> My boyfriend guilts me into watching Dr Who with him and I can't stand the show (or the guilt). If I am losing interest during the programme he acts like I don't love him. I find it horrible partly because the Dr guy looks like a caveman and it's distracting. And the acting is terrible. It's my understanding that the actor leaves every few years so hopefully this guy is replaced soon.
> 
> I've been marathoning Top Chef Canada, it's a rare opportunity that my internet is working well enough for me to download all the episodes


You might prefer season 4 or something with a different Doctor in it. I've just lost interest in it lately.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. Heat)


----------



## TryingMara

Criminal Minds


----------



## Nekomata

Mirai Nikki.


----------



## catcharay

The latest season of The walking dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Soccer Central
~ Battlestar Galatica 
~ Vice
~ Game Of Thrones


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. Heat)


----------



## Chanelleninja

Supernatural


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Adventure Time


----------



## Joe

Chuunibyou demo Koi ga sh1tai


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## tennislover84

I was watching the French Open tennis, if that counts as a TV show. Venus Williams against Urszula Radwanska


----------



## VanGogh

Hannibal. Which reminds me I probably have last week's show on my DVR.

I don't watch many TV shows, just movies, the news and science channels.


----------



## inerameia

Regular Show!


----------



## Charmander

Supernatural, which I'm guessing was the season finale. Bit disappointing. :/


----------



## jlscho03

Frasier


----------



## anonymid

Mad Men


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Pacers)


----------



## VirtualAntics

Once Upon A Time.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## AzureSigma

Monday Night Raw


----------



## Noca

Deadliest Warrior


----------



## IveGotToast

Breaking The Bad


----------



## Barette

Shameless. US version. I am majorly in love with this show.


----------



## ApathyDivine

Cat Dog


----------



## WhatBITW

I've been catching up the seasons 1 and 3 of The Walking Dead. I'm now four episodes into season 3.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Pacers)


----------



## fanatic203

The Tudors


----------



## Marc999

The Office. Season finale


----------



## CristianNC

Just.....gold.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Milco

Just signed up for netflix, and while their selection in Denmark is pretty poor, they do have Arrested Development.
Been on an absolute binge of that all evening. Saw it for the first time 6 years ago, but now seeing it again and it's still great.


----------



## TryingMara

Mike & Molly


----------



## Joeality

Rewatching Spartacus: Blood & Sand on dvd.


----------



## JadedJade

Warehouse 13


----------



## DesertStar91

Arrested Development!!!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. Heat)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Soccer Central
~ Stargate SG-1
~ Vice
~ Canadian Reflections
~ The Sopranos


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Transcending

X-files


----------



## Charmander

Graham Norton Show, but I hate it when J-Lo is on it. :/


----------



## Nibbler

DesertStar91 said:


> Arrested Development!!!


This


----------



## green9206

Transcending said:


> X-files


This.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Pacers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Game Of Thrones


----------



## Destabilise

Bargain Hunter, I don't even care it's great.


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron chef america


----------



## green9206

X-files


----------



## 0180917

Breaking Bad. Sundance Channel is showing seasons 1-4 with two episodes on Monday nights, so that's always something for me to look forward to. I never get tired of re-watching that show.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

CBC News Now


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Vice


----------



## crimewave

Fresh Prince of Bel Air


----------



## Nekomata

Saber Marionette J to X.


----------



## Robot the Human

Freaks and Geeks. 

God I love this show. It's torture that they've only made one season and I've seen 17 of 18 episodes.


----------



## cc1991

Game of Thrones


----------



## WhatBITW

2 Broke Girls.

It's so terrible.


----------



## Keyblade

steph16c said:


> Doctor Who


This  Funny note: i watched the first few episodes. afterworths i checked the news and there were 2 topics about mannequins  what a coincidence


----------



## Nekomata

Saber Marionette J to X.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## Nekomata

Ultimate Girls.


----------



## punksparkyrock

Once upon a time


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## callalilly26

Sons of Anarchy...trying to get through all of the seasons. God, this show is addicting. OH, and Hemlock Grove! Then I'm moving onto Arrested Development!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Heat)


----------



## TryingMara

Wheel of Fortune


----------



## AllToAll

House of Cards

A bit angry at the finale, but it's such a great show that I'll bite my tongue.


----------



## Miyu

Castle. in the middle of 5th season right now.


----------



## tea111red

Some TV show on Richard Ramirez.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- The Sopranos
- Soccer Central


----------



## Still Waters

A rerun of Monk -I LOVE that show!!


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## shelbster18

I just got finished watching two new episodes of Family Guy. =D


----------



## shelbster18

Robot the Human said:


> Freaks and Geeks.
> 
> God I love this show. It's torture that they've only made one season and I've seen 17 of 18 episodes.


I know man.  I started watching that show back in April and finished the whole season in like a month. It's such a shame they canceled it. Linda Cardellini was so adorable on that show and such a good character. ^_^ I couldn't stand the blond headed girl, though. >_<


----------



## TryingMara

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Mem

Arrested development. So funny


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Sopranos
~ Game Of Thrones


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Heat)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Charmander

I'm rewatching the older Doctor Who episodes (1963+)


----------



## Destabilise

Cake Bawss


----------



## Winterwalk

Elementary. It´s the best one.


----------



## Nekomata

Saber Marionette J to X.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Spurs)


----------



## Joe

Elfen Lied... was really hoping it to not go into incest. Oh well.


----------



## tennislover84

Last week's Sunday Politics on BBC iPlayer, because I thought it would be entertaining to watch a crazy person start shouting incoherently at Andrew Neil. It didn't disappoint me.


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Spurs)


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Vikings


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## KangalLover

Toad Licker said:


> News


lol


----------



## Nekomata

Sword Art Online.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Sopranos
~ Soccer Central
~ Confederations Cup: Brazil vs Japan


----------



## Charmander

Buffy: Season 5 finale.


----------



## purplefruit

The Simpsons


----------



## Nekomata

Saber Marionette J to X.


----------



## Kristaa

Yesterday I was catching up on Pretty Little Liars, Glee, The Fosters and Lost Girl!


----------



## Nekomata

Sword Art Online.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## TryingMara

House Hunters


----------



## JustRachel

The voice UK
Before that, Eastenders


----------



## Meli24R

Falling Skies


----------



## pureblod

Noca said:


> CSI: Miami


I saw 3 idiots. That's a great movie.


----------



## fainthearted

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Spurs)


----------



## Nekomata

Sword Art Online.


----------



## Meli24R

Hemlock Grove (on netflix) 5 episodes in and it sucks. Idk why I keep watching..it's probably not going to get any better. Idk what the hell is up with Famke Janssen and the accent she's trying to put on. It's terrible.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Heat)


----------



## Kimonosan

Girl Code. About the funniest thing ever.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Made in Chelsea


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ninjaslol

c.s.i


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Sopranos
~ Soccer Central


----------



## King Neptune

Mad Men


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Heat)


----------



## Joe

fairy tail


----------



## tennislover84

While browsing Youtube, I stumbled upon "Larry Hagman's last TV appearance", and it really touched me. It's just a silly prank show, where he's trying to convince people that he's a random old guy trying to sell barbecue sauce, and just happens to look like a famous actor. But I was really upset when he died, so it made me happy to find a video of him joking around on TV, shortly before his death.


----------



## scooby

Finished off the first season of Hannibal.


----------



## Nekomata

Sword Art Online.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Nekomata

Weiss Kreuz.


----------



## thegreatmry

Red Widow. Surprisingly enjoyable. Radha Mitchell is great, as always.


----------



## justanotherbird

The big bang theory c:


----------



## CW1985

Terminator : The Sarah Connor Chronicles


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## RadioactivePotato

Archer


----------



## tennislover84

I watched a repeat of Have I Got News For You. Even when you remember all the jokes, they're still really funny.


----------



## Charmander

Lol the last time I posted on here I was on the Buffy season 5 finale and now I'm a few episodes into S7. I watch them too fast.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Zatch

Regular Show? Are you accusing me of something?


----------



## regg

Daria


----------



## SunsetInMyVeins

How I Met Your Mother. I just started watching it on Netflix and am already into season 2. It never fails to make me smile.


----------



## always starting over

Just started The Wire


----------



## elusivecargo

The Big Bang Theory, now.


----------



## trs18

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Bokk

Doctor Who.


----------



## Taaylah

The Middle


----------



## Ckg2011

The Exes.


----------



## Mem

Arrested Development.


----------



## Joe

Elfen Lied


----------



## Transcending

Beavis and Butt-head


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Confederations Cup: Spain vs. Italy
~ Soccer Central
~ Falling Skies
~ Battlestar Galatica


----------



## TryingMara

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

How to live with your parents (for the rest of your life)


----------



## KangalLover

falling skies


----------



## Charmander

Classic Doctor Who


----------



## Joe

Just finished off Elfen Lied.


----------



## Fairydust

In The Thick of It.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hannibal. 

I'm not sure i like this tv show yet.

It's nice to see Caroline Dhavernas in it though. Go Montreal!


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## green9206

Primeval Season 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Chef Wanted with Anne Burrell


----------



## TheSeeker

M*A*S*H 
I see i'm not the only one that watches it either


----------



## Joe

.hack //sign


----------



## The Misery Chick

The Venture Brothers.


----------



## Ckg2011

Ice Road Truckers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## TryingMara

Criminal Minds


----------



## Nekomata

xxxHolic Kei.


----------



## millenniumman75

Superbook episode "Let My People Go!" Go Moses! Go Moses! Go Moses! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Nekomata

Steins;Gate.


----------



## The Misery Chick

_Regular Show_


----------



## Nekomata

Devil Survivor 2.


----------



## ravagingthemassacred

currently watching season 1 of babylon 5


----------



## Nekomata

Weiss Kreuz: Gluhen.


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Persephone The Dread

True Blood


----------



## Nekomata

Devil Survivor 2.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Charmander

Wimbledon (If that counts) Brilliant match. :yes


----------



## green9206

24: Season 6


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## TryingMara

Doctor Who


----------



## Xenos

Been casually watching Tron Uprising on Netflix. The story is pretty whatever but if you like the visual universe of Tron it's a must watch.

Also, finally watching season 5 of Fringe, one of my favorite shows.


----------



## el flaco

Breaking Bad, finished off s5 just in time for new season. Can't bloody wait!


----------



## trs18

el flaco said:


> Breaking Bad, finished off s5 just in time for new season. Can't bloody wait!


OMG me too


----------



## Goopus

Been catching up on Dexter, really sad that it's the final season, even sadder that it's being overshadowed by Breaking Bad...


----------



## CherryBlossom

Charmander said:


> Wimbledon (If that counts) Brilliant match. :yes


I just thought the same :yes I watched the finals of the women yesterday unlucky that the german lost. I also couldnt believe that the weather is so warm in England, happy days for you


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## Charmander

CherryBlossom said:


> I just thought the same :yes I watched the finals of the women yesterday unlucky that the german lost. I also couldnt believe that the weather is so warm in England, happy days for you


I think everyone was rooting for her, shame she lost, she seemed so nice.


----------



## RadioactivePotato

Scrubs


----------



## Transcending

Peep Show


----------



## TryingMara

Flashpoint


----------



## blueidealist26

Family Tools (pretty funny) and I also watched The White Queen earlier. Does anyone else watch that?


----------



## KelsKels

Stan Lees Superhumans. Interesting stuff.


----------



## JadedJade

Warehouse 13


----------



## Ckg2011

The King of Queens.


----------



## Jetizaam

True Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

Game of Thrones: Miami


----------



## BelieveInFreedom

Supernatural


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Charmander

One Tree Hill.


----------



## netherclaws

True Blood


----------



## always starting over

Party Down!

Never gets old. Even though there are only 2 seasons. Lol


----------



## Nunuc

Trailer Park Boys.

"One man's garbage is another man person's good ungarbage".


----------



## Transcending

Don't trust the b i tch in apartment 23


----------



## wildgeese

Trueblood


----------



## creasy

Marathoning The X-Files. **** this show was so good.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## ocelot81

I've been Netflixing "My Boys" all week. Jordana Spiro and Jim Gaffigan


----------



## Toad Licker

Unearthing Ancient Secrets


----------



## Brand20

Defiance - and it's pretty lousy imo


----------



## Strawberry Jam

I finished the series Six Feet Under not too long ago

words can't describe..


----------



## Toad Licker

Chef Wanted with Anne Burrell


----------



## andbreathme

Hannibal


----------



## Nunuc

Strawberry Jam said:


> I finished the series Six Feet Under not too long ago
> 
> words can't describe..


Yeah, i almost drowned during the final minutes of the series. :cry


----------



## Still Waters

The House that Herman Built -I enjoyed watching it,but I also felt somewhat infuriated by it.


----------



## Deception

Burn Notice


----------



## Kiba




----------



## GhostOfDawn

Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## jealousisjelly

watching ridiculousness right now...


----------



## TryingMara

Criminal Minds


----------



## Ventura

Big Brother


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Top Boy through 4oD. Kano


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Falling Skies
~ Prisoners Of War
~ Magic City
~ Soccer Central


----------



## nml

Luther. it was ok in previous seasons but really good this time.


----------



## KelsKels

Prophets of Science Fiction... mmmmmhm. Science, people.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Line Of Duty


----------



## Strawberry Jam

Gwaenyc said:


> Yeah, i almost drowned during the final minutes of the series. :cry


Lol yeah the last like three episodes were so emotionally draining


----------



## Strawberry Jam

nml said:


> Luther. it was ok in previous seasons but really good this time.


Been wanting to watch that.. Idris Elba is awesome


----------



## nml

Strawberry Jam said:


> Been wanting to watch that.. Idris Elba is awesome


I know right, Idris is the man. He's great in Luther, and you can still see the odd Stringer Bell mannerism slipping through.

Third episode was pretty good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Soccer Central
~ Da Vinci's Demons


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## green9206




----------



## dwonderland

One Tree Hill. I recently got back into it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Prisoners Of War
~ Soccer Central


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## The Misery Chick

_Fatal Encounters_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Secret State


----------



## Nunuc

Jericho.


----------



## Dulcinera

Tim And Eric Awesome Show, Great Job!

Hilarious. a lot of people don't like it and i can see why, but ****, it's my type of humour perfected


----------



## JamesM2

The Little Couple


----------



## Noca

mohit9206 said:


>


this


----------



## saltyleaf

Bomb Girls


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Da Vinci's Demons
~ Magic City
~ Soccer Central


----------



## Buerhle

ER


----------



## Planbee

Suits


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## JazLeo

Perception


----------



## alieneyed




----------



## Meli24R

Orange is The New Black-wasn't expecting much from this show because it's just on netflix, but I was pleasantly surprised. I've watched almost the entire season in 3 days..I'm hooked.


----------



## SaneCatLady

netherclaws said:


> True Blood


Me too!


----------



## T Studdly

American horror story


----------



## tennislover84

I was watching Sunday Morning Live, on BBC One. They were discussing the ethics of bringing back extinct animals, and the scientific benefits of doing so. I never knew about an extinct Australian frog that swallowed its own frogspawn. Apparently the tadpoles swam around within the female's stomach, before being regurgitated as little frogs. :blank

They also talked about whether we have too much surveillance in Britain, and whether we should have religious schools. It was really interesting.

I now seem to be watching the golf, because I can't be bothered to change the channel.


----------



## KelsKels

Monumental Mysteries. Interesting sh*t.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Soccer Central

~ I'll watch Falling Skies tonight


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

One of the spooky episodes of 'Hey Arnold!' that creeped me out as a kid :b


----------



## Toad Licker

The Planets


----------



## Ventura

Full house


----------



## Nekomata

Devil Survivor 2 the Animation.


----------



## trs18

Skins
Why is it even called skins?


----------



## matty

Dexter


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## BTAG

Rewatching the first season of Sherlock


----------



## Nunuc

Jericho


----------



## tea111red

Scrubs


----------



## Tibble

Game of Thrones


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Line Of Duty
~ Secret State
~ Soccer Central


----------



## Toad Licker

Married With Children


----------



## MysteriousH

Grey's Anatomy! I love that show. :eyes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Soccer Central
~ Prisoners Of War


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Nunuc

The Black Adder


----------



## 0R0

The Lone Gunmen


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark Matters: Extra Twisted


----------



## Deception

Warehouse 13


----------



## Nekomata

xxxHolic Rou.


----------



## Nunuc

Tudors


----------



## shelbster18

Robot Chicken. There was a part on it where Hello Kitty was puking.


----------



## Ckg2011

Friday Night Smackdown.


----------



## musiclover55

Impractical Jokers on trutv


----------



## fonz

Simpsons - old episodes


----------



## WhatBITW

Pimp My Ride. LOL.


----------



## StrangePeaches

orange is the new black


----------



## Nekomata

Steins;Gate.


----------



## Elad

wait, I actually still have a tv?


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Soccer Central
~ Man City vs. Sunderland


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

Graceland


----------



## TryingMara

House Hunters


----------



## iheartkpop

ABC FAMILY'S tv show _TWISTED_. I watched it online


----------



## Roscoe

Justified.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Line Of Duty
~ Prisoners Of War
~ Da Vinci's Demons
~ Magic City


----------



## Nekomata

Robotics;Notes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grill It! with Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Morgan Freeman's Through the Wormhole


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

New Girl (gotta get my weekly Zooey fix)


----------



## alightershadeofblue

True blood. Finally gotten around to starting the 6th season.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Secret State


----------



## nml

phoneshop. very funny.


----------



## Nekomata

Zetman.


----------



## Claireyelle

Game of thrones marathon trying to get my sister into it!


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## BTAG

I was re-watching the Dr Who episode with the Gunslinger


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Prisoners Of War
~ Soccer Central


----------



## Greenleaf62

America's Got Talent  And then I'll be watching Impractical Jokers tonight.


----------



## AlchemyFire

Futurama



BTAG said:


> I was re-watching the Dr Who episode with the Gunslinger


A Town Called Mercy? I rewatched that last week, I really like that episode


----------



## fonz

X Files


----------



## Pauly B

the walking dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Charmander

Sherlock series 2 finale. I'd already watched it but my mom hadn't so now she's hooked on it as well. :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Louie


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## lilachorror

I'm watching Fringe right now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Da Vinci's Demons
~ Magic City


----------



## nml

Persephone The Dread said:


> Louie


great show 

Topboy. This is actually really good, reminds me of the wire.


----------



## millenniumman75

episodes of Name That Tune from 1984.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## aaa120

The first episode of "The Following" again... so good!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Bob's Burgers. Always makes me laugh, even when I feel terrible.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Attack on Titan 

Dat *** lol.


----------



## Valtron

Masterchef. I pretty much hate every contestant now. Same with Food Network Star. They all suck!


----------



## The Misery Chick

Not sure if this counts...

_Game Grumps--Sad Hoshi (Journey to Silius, Part 5)_


----------



## Naed26

orange is the new black


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Falling Skies


----------



## GRANTEXAS

Dexter


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods America


----------



## overkill

watching "its always sunny in Philidelphia" for about the 100th time, my favorite TV show ever


----------



## justanotherbird

South park lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Soccer Central
~ Line Of Duty


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Trailer Park Boys


----------



## RadioactivePotato

The Colbert Report


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## Charmander

Little Britain


----------



## littlemissbashful

Parenthood it is a really good show! I can't wait until the new season starts!


----------



## Charmander

Torchwood


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Prisoners Of War


----------



## lilachorror

Skins


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## lilachorror

Once Upon a Time


----------



## leftnips

Doctor Who


----------



## The Misery Chick

_M*A*S*H_


----------



## Spineshark

Suits


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## Nekomata

Soul Eater.


----------



## Ckg2011

Friends.


----------



## fonz

Watching some old episodes of Inside The Actors Studio


----------



## Toad Licker

Morgan Freeman's Through the Wormhole


----------



## Xenos

Just finished the first season of Falling Skies. Not mind-blowing but definitely better than I thought it would be. The character arcs and relationships are predictable stock TV stuff, but they're likable enough, and the world of the show is pretty well-realized. The first thing it made me think of is the Resistance series on PS3. Anyway, looking forward to season 2.


----------



## Charmander

Harry Hill's TV Burp


----------



## T Studdly

CSI: NY

Sid Hammerback! <3


----------



## TryingMara

Sherlock


----------



## Toad Licker

Chef Wanted with Anne Burrell


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Bundesliga Football
~ Game Of Thrones
~ Falling Skies


----------



## nullptr

Criminal Minds, (One of brian greene's shows)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mutant Planet


----------



## Nekomata

Soul Eater.


----------



## Charmander

Torchwood: Children of Earth


----------



## sliplikespace

Buffy the Vampire Slayer
S1: 5/10
S2: 8.5/10
S3: 9/10
S4: 6/10
S5: 10/10
S6: 9/10
S7: 6.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Katherine93

I just finished watching the second season of Mad Men.


----------



## Archeron

Caprica.


----------



## Charmander

Supernatural. Felt like actually watching some of my box sets for once.



sliplikespace said:


> Buffy the Vampire Slayer
> S1: 5/10
> S2: 8.5/10
> S3: 9/10
> S4: 6/10
> S5: 10/10
> S6: 9/10
> S7: 6.5/10


I liked S6 too. Most people seem to hate it. S7 and S4 were the worst imo.


----------



## Nekomata

Robotics;Notes.


----------



## .95596

"Naked and Afraid" on the Discovery Channel:


----------



## Nekomata

Abenobashi Mahou Shoutengai.


----------



## Noca

Under the Dome


----------



## fonz

sliplikespace said:


> Buffy the Vampire Slayer
> S1: 5/10
> S2: 8.5/10
> S3: 9/10
> S4: 6/10
> S5: 10/10
> S6: 9/10
> S7: 6.5/10


6.5 is pretty generous for S7 - I didn't like it at all


----------



## Noca

Orange is the New Black


----------



## MarkWillson

Last time i watched True blood tv show. This is one of the best show.


----------



## Fran93

My So Called Life - 7/10. It had two brilliant episodes (the Pilot and Life Of Brian), but overall I think it lacked development (both plot and characters). 

Freaks And Geeks remains the best teen tv series for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## RadioactivePotato

The Adventure Time pilot on Netflix


----------



## Charmander

Classic Doctor Who


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Soccer Central
~ Barclays Premier League
~ Bundesliga
~ Game Of Thrones
~ Battlestar Galatica


----------



## sliplikespace

Charmander said:


> I liked S6 too. Most people seem to hate it. S7 and S4 were the worst imo.


Season 6 is probably the season that I identified the most with as far as the overall themes and arc. Plus the big bad and ending blew me away.



fonz said:


> 6.5 is pretty generous for S7 - I didn't like it at all


I disliked a lot of things in season 7. Kennedy and the inclusion of a bunch of new characters (which resulted in the main cast being thrown aside) being my biggest issues. If it wasn't for Johnathan and the last few episodes it would've been lower. Surprisingly I never found myself enjoying the show any less than in S4 or 1.


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ EPL: Man City vs. Newcastle
~ Prisoners Of War


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## VividImagination

Fringe.


----------



## HollowPrince

Keeping Up with the Kardashians for the second time in my life, for a couple of minutes. And people actually watch this? I'm all for different tastes and opinions, but come on people! Big brother compared to this looks like the best show on the Earth :no


----------



## Toad Licker

What the Ancients Knew


----------



## Crashdown

Breaking Bad, I just started S5 today


----------



## Toad Licker

3 Days to Open with Bobby Flay


----------



## thirdcoming

Under the dome. That show is amazing


----------



## Ckg2011

Friends.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Local news


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## anonymid

Nature (Magic of the Snowy Owl)


----------



## TryingMara

Dexter


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## lehcar18

Breaking Bad s5


----------



## Toad Licker

Unearthing Ancient Secrets


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## TryingMara

House Hunters


----------



## crystaltears

Secret Garden (k-drama)


----------



## netherclaws

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Nfl Preseason Football


----------



## shelbster18

The first two episodes of the first season of The Walking Dead. I haven't seen those episodes in a long time. I forgot my oldest sister bought my dad the first season of the show like not long after it came out on DVD. I had to take the wrapping off of the DVD because it wasn't even open. :blank...Damnit, now I want all the seasons of the show. >_<


----------



## karenw

What remains


----------



## AllToAll

BREAKING BAD






I'm obsessed.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## kimberlyace

*apt*re and *a*e O**.


----------



## TheAceInTheHole

Dexter

I think Dexter Morgan's sister is *hot*!


----------



## Yer Blues

Australian Pickers

Crikey mate, would you look at that didgeridoo!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Damages
~ Soccer Central


----------



## Estillum

The Eric Andre show


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## karenw

Big bang theory


----------



## ChuckyFinster

Latest episode of Breaking Bad. That's the only show I watch, period.


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Nekomata

Tsubasa: Reservoir Chronicle.


----------



## Xenos

Revenge, since Netflix was kind enough to finally put season 2 up.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

espn college football


----------



## Jynxed

Pretty Little Liars <3


----------



## FunkyFedoras

The Walking Dead - amc


----------



## Nekomata

Hyouka.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## SliceMeNice

watching Prisoner Cell Block H (currently around episode 600 mark) and Wentworth Prison. Ooh and Zelebrity Big Brother and Family Tree.


----------



## green9206

American Horror Story.


----------



## Archeron

Sherlock.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The White Queen


----------



## Nanami

Breaking Bad!


----------



## karenw

Doc martin


----------



## megaz93

Attack on Titan, episode 21

I've read the manga, but it looks so epic animated.


----------



## laura024

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## asphodel

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood. I made it 8 minutes. It's so _anime_. Blech.


----------



## nml

Tribe with Bruce Perry. Haven't seen this for years, such a great show.


----------



## CWe

Martin (waaaaaaaaz up)


----------



## DannieDC

Hart of Dixie


----------



## Archeron

NCIS.


----------



## TryingMara

Doctor Who


----------



## Nanami

Roast of James Franco!


----------



## twitchy666

*LOST*

nothing else

Actually, Doctor Who beats everything. I wanna see some B&W one and then some colour


----------



## Wildfire91

Game Of Thrones Ep 1.08
Currently re-watching the series again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Torchwood


----------



## Greenleaf62

America's Got Talent


----------



## arm08139914

QI XL (newly added on Netflix)


----------



## karenw

Big star little star

How many crisps does your mum eat? About 2 packs an hour.


----------



## Estillum

The final for Futurama. It was saccharine and thought provoking in a way I've come to to expect from the series. Though I'm sad to see it go, all things must have closure before they begin to stagnate, as the Simpsons's 500 episode monstrosity has showed us. Of course that's assuming it wont we renewed again at some point.


----------



## arm08139914

The Newsroom


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Soccer Central
~ Torchwood


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern


----------



## karenw

Not going out ( funny)


----------



## TryingMara

Project Runway


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Ravens vs. Broncos)


----------



## karenw

my wife & kids


----------



## Hersheyfan98

Amish mafia xD


----------



## scooby

Season finale of Wilfred.


----------



## ilibwy

The League, new episodes on Netflix


----------



## Trovador

Just finished Orange is the New Black.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Planets


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ England vs. Moldova 
~ Torchwood
~ Son Of Anarchy


----------



## Nekomata

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood.


----------



## Damiennn

^^^
I loved the Brotherhood. It was soooo good.

I'm working my way through Breaking Bad. Did some serious binge watching lately and almost caught up.


----------



## Nekomata

Yeah it is, I'm surprised I haven't watched it before now xD

Umineko no Naku Koro ni.


----------



## Charmander

Classic Doctor Who, but all this cramming in before the 50th anniversary is driving me mad :eyes


----------



## scooby

A few episodes of Deadliest Catch.



Charmander said:


> Classic Doctor Who, but all this cramming in before the 50th anniversary is driving me mad :eyes


I've seen so many people who are into this show, but I've never seen it myself. What is it exactly?


----------



## Charmander

scooby said:


> A few episodes of Deadliest Catch.
> 
> I've seen so many people who are into this show, but I've never seen it myself. What is it exactly?


It's a Sci-Fi show that started in the 60s, stopped in the 80s and then restarted in 2005.
The main character is called "The Doctor". He's from an alien race called "Time Lords" and he travels through time and space in his TARDIS, which is a spaceship that looks like a police box, which is bigger on the inside. It was supposed to disguise itself wherever it landed but the circuit got stuck when he was in the 60s.
He usually picks up different companions to go with him every season or couple of seasons.

Whenever the Doctor is near the point of death he's able to regenerate himself into a new body, which is why the show has been going on for so long.

I'm bad at explaining things but if you ever feel like watching it you can find the modern series here:
http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/doctor_who_(2005)/
(And there's one 13 episodes per series so it doesn't take a ridiculous amount of time to watch) :b


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bengals vs. Bears)


----------



## scooby

Charmander said:


> It's a Sci-Fi show that started in the 60s, stopped in the 80s and then restarted in 2005.
> The main character is called "The Doctor". He's from an alien race called "Time Lords" and he travels through time and space in his TARDIS, which is a spaceship that looks like a police box, which is bigger on the inside. It was supposed to disguise itself wherever it landed but the circuit got stuck when he was in the 60s.
> He usually picks up different companions to go with him every season or couple of seasons.
> 
> Whenever the Doctor is near the point of death he's able to regenerate himself into a new body, which is why the show has been going on for so long.
> 
> I'm bad at explaining things but if you ever feel like watching it you can find the modern series here:
> http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/doctor_who_(2005)/
> (And there's one 13 episodes per series so it doesn't take a ridiculous amount of time to watch) :b


Sounds sorta interesting, but I've never really been into sci-fi before. Though I did enjoy fringe, maybe I should give it a try.


----------



## tea111red

Bridezillas or Wife Swap... one of those. Mindless entertainment is a good stress reliever.


----------



## Ckg2011

Gator Boys on Animal Planet.


----------



## vela

Breaking Bad!


----------



## karenw

Bullseye (Used to have bullseye dartboard, my parents bought it, wasnt allowed to pin it to the shed door lol, ) wtf was I supposed to pin it? You have just won a microwave. Haha


----------



## mattmc

Elementary. IMLTHO, great show.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Giants vs. Cowboys)


----------



## amaris

Big Bang theory


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Texans vs. Chargers)


----------



## Nekomata

Umineko no Naku Koro ni.


----------



## Charmander

Supernatural.












mattmc said:


> Elementary. *IMLTHO*, great show.


Haven't heard that one before. :b But yeah, I've been meaning to see if that's any good.


----------



## karenw

Football England vs Ukraine


----------



## Xenos

Walking Dead.

Started season three, and now I can't watch anything else until it's finished. Same as Seasons 1 and 2 before it. Such a good show.


----------



## BreezyBre

Dance moms..


----------



## Noca

Under the Dome, ep 12


----------



## Nekomata

Umineko no Naku Koro ni.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dexter


----------



## Crisigv

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Nekomata

Da Capo III.


----------



## Damiennn

Season 2 of battlestar galactica.


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone

I'm rewatching Scrubs. I'm on season 4 I think atm


----------



## Nekomata

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## karenw

The Guilty


----------



## Claudia87

"It's - it's a cookbook!" :clap


----------



## Nekomata

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## karenw

Big bang theory


----------



## Nekomata

Ebiten: Kouritsu Ebisugawa Koukou Tenmonbu.


----------



## lordseshomaru86

Masterchef season finale 

GO TEAM LUCA!!!!


----------



## Arya481

Silver Spoon


----------



## Owl-99

Vikings

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vikings_%28TV_series%29


----------



## thea13

watching burn notice and I m lovng it..


----------



## weiwuwei

criminal minds


----------



## mattmc

BreezyBre said:


> Dance moms..


Watched the first season of that. Difficult seeing the girls not always wanting to be there, working brutal hours, sometimes getting injured, etc. Poor babies.


----------



## Callum96

I watched the latest episode of Dexter immediately after watching the latest episode of Breaking Bad, which made it seem like an even worse piece of television that it actually was.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## MysteriousH

Watched one of the episodes from the second season of Breaking Bad.


----------



## sammie123

last t.v show i was seen is two and a half men truly awesome charlie sheen


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Sons Of Anarchy
~ Torchwood
~ The White Queen
~The Newsroom
~ EPL: Man-U/Palace, Stoke/City, Sunderland/Arsenal, Everton/Chelsea
~ Bundesliga: Bayern/Hannover, Dortmund/Hamburg


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## starsfreak

The Simpsons 



Canadian Brotha said:


> ..
> ~ Bundesliga: ..., Dortmund/Hamburg


As a Hamburg supporter: Not really amused :/ ^^


----------



## Noca

Family Guy


----------



## vela

Untold Stories of the ER.


----------



## renegade disaster

super sunday football, still watching the game now.


----------



## lisbeth

Vikings. I don't know how historically accurate it is, but who cares, it's really good.


----------



## Sutam

American Horror Story Asylum. Loved it. Really nice and enjoyable horror. It's got science, religion, the supernatural, aliens (they're not supernatural  ), a former World War 2 concentration camp doctor played masterfully by Joseph Fiennes and a psychopath with a somewhat surprising origin and story. 

I was thinking of watching DaVinci's Demons. Any thoughts?


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Redskins vs. Packers)


----------



## Nada

Last "tv show" was last week when I decided to watch every episode of Shipping Wars. Yeah, I was bored.


----------



## Joe

About 10 minutes of the Madrid game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Charmander

Sherlock.


----------



## Abedsgirl01

The last series I finished was "Dollhouse," which I really enjoyed. I love all of Joss Whedon's TV creations. 

Looking forward to tonight's episode of "Breaking Bad." One of my favorite directors, Rian Johnson, directed this episode. He's known for the movies "Brick" and "Looper," as well as a few previous BB episodes like "Fly." Last week's ended on one whale of a cliffhanger, so I'm excited to see what happens...


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Paranormal Witness..

I swear that show is creepier than most horror movies I've seen! :b


----------



## vela

Breaking Bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (49'ers vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Bengals)


----------



## dandynamo

Dexter.


----------



## Nekomata

Da Capo III.


----------



## changeme77

I'm watching the first season of Breaking Bad.


----------



## dandynamo

changeme77 said:


> I'm watching the first season of Breaking Bad.


You have much to look forward to!


----------



## Nekomata

Ebiten Specials.

So perverted it's heavenly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Vikings
~ Hell On Wheels
~ Sons Of Anarchy
~ The Newsroom


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## hexacoda

I watch Highway Thru Hell and Daily Planet sometimes, that's about it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Marseille vs Arsensal


----------



## TryingMara

Duck Dynasty


----------



## Toad Licker

Prophets of Science Fiction


----------



## nml

Canadian Brotha said:


> ~ Marseille vs Arsensal


I didn't catch that, looked like quite a good game. sounds like Wilshere and Ozil aren't sure what to make of each other yet.

some episodes of various British comedies on netlfix:

Black Books, Spaced, Saxondale, Alan Partridge


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Wallflower81 said:


> Alcatraz ... love seeing Hurley from "Lost" on my tv again


My cousin followed that show to the end. Wish I had been able to watch it instead of working at Jolly Rogers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Nekomata

Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood.


----------



## TryingMara

Say Yes to the Dress


----------



## Greenleaf62

Sam & Cat.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Texans vs. Ravens)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ A weekends worth of EPL Games
~ Soccer Central
~ Vikings
~ Hell On Wheels
~ Boardwalk Empire


----------



## mooncake

Breaking Bad. 

Only one episode left... I don't want it to end! :x


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dexter.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bears vs. Steelers)


----------



## Noca

Breaking Bad


----------



## belle102

devious maids season finale


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Raiders vs. Broncos)


----------



## Nighty

The walking dead


----------



## Paper Samurai

Attack on Titan  The last 2 episodes have been intense !


----------



## Necroline

Downton Abbey


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale

King of the Hill


----------



## lostboy289

Watching the first episode of "Agents of Shield" right now. Just "above average" right now, but shows tons of promise. And with Joss Whedon at the helm i'm sure that this is going to be amazing before long.


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Nekomata

Gakuen Utopia Manabi Straight!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Sons Of Anarchy
~ Boardwalk Empire


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## karenw

Women behind bars with Trevor macdonald ( so matter of fact - no remorse despite 80% having kids at home - scumbags)


----------



## catcharay

Big brother aust..a guilty pleasure. My bf got me into it lol


----------



## h00dz

Game of thrones, just finished the last episode of the 3rd season , I want the 4 season already 

Bad Boys, bad boys whatcha going do, whatcha going to when the white walkers come for you~~


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## karenw

The I.T crowd


----------



## rikkie

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## vela

The National on CBC.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Canadian Brotha

EPL:
~ Man Utd/West Brom
~ Villa/Man City
~ Spurs/Chelsea
~ Saints/Palace

I'll watch some Bundesliga later on


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Vikings)


----------



## Eia Au

The series "Enlightened" it only had two seasons. What was different for me about this series was that I didn't like the main character but that didn't make her any less relateable. It's funny and kept it real.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Stoke/Norwich
~ Sunderland/Liverpool
~ Boardwalk Empire
~ Battlestar Galatica


----------



## Nekomata

Fairy Tail.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Patriots vs. Falcons)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Dolphins vs. Saints)


----------



## Nekomata

Gakuen Utopia Manabi Straight!


----------



## GlimmerBanjo

Bob's Burgers. SO GREAT!


----------



## Noca

Breaking Bad show finale


----------



## minnie52

Breaking Bad Season Two


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Sons Of Anarchy
~ Boardwalk Empire
~ Battlestar Galatica 
~ UEFA Champions League


----------



## Jaxosix

Last ever episode of the The I.T. Crowd.  No more 'Have you tried turning it off and then on again?' 

CL football - Arsenal vs Napoli.


----------



## karenw

Emma Thompson on the one show


----------



## Nekomata

Gakuen Utopia Manabi Straight!


----------



## karenw

The great British year


----------



## gamingpup

Full metal alchemist.


----------



## TryingMara

GoonerN5 said:


> Last ever episode of the The I.T. Crowd.  No more 'Have you tried turning it off and then on again?'
> 
> CL football - Arsenal vs Napoli.


Just finished watching the final episode. What did you think of it? I've been obsessed with the show, but wasn't completely crazy about the final episode. I'm gonna be in mourning now that it's over though


----------



## tennislover84

Some episode of Star Trek: The Next Generation, where Geordi gets brainwashed by the Romulans. You can never go wrong with TNG. :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Ckg2011

American Pickers.


----------



## QuietSoul

Fairy Tail
Attack on Titan


----------



## CheesyBites

Alphas


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Sons Of Anarchy
~ Boardwalk Empire
~ Battlestar Galatica 
~ UCL: Man City vs. Bayern Munich
~ UCL Review Show
~ Soccer Central


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## lampshadesonfire

Peep Show, That Mitchell and Webb Look and Black Books.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

The Neighbors


----------



## nightheron

The X Factor


----------



## FineArtInSilver

Battlestar Galactica! (Watched it from start to finish for the first time. It's probably the best tv show I've seen in years)

Peep Show
Black Books 
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia

They are some of my all-time favorite shows!


----------



## Jaxosix

TryingMara said:


> Just finished watching the final episode. What did you think of it? I've been obsessed with the show, but wasn't completely crazy about the final episode. I'm gonna be in mourning now that it's over though


I couldn't really enjoy it because I knew it was the last one. I think it finished in a good way though for the characters.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Patriots vs. Bengals)


----------



## karenw

Bad education


----------



## Nekomata

Fairy Tail.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Texans vs. 49'ers)


----------



## Archeron

Breaking Bad.
Sherlock.


----------



## Tokztero

The Office.


----------



## musiclover55

World's Dumbest on truTV


----------



## shortcake

Strike Back.

Only on episode 4 but I'm liking it so far!


----------



## Tokztero

Oh yeah that show is very funny. Top 20 funniest too.


musiclover55 said:


> World's Dumbest on truTV


----------



## jubee

Breaking Bad


----------



## Charmander

Keeping Up Appearances.


----------



## Kalliber

The big Bang theory


----------



## Owl-99

Blue Bloods


----------



## alenclaud

_Under the Dome. _
After reading the book, I was expecting a dark and sinister show. Instead I get a soft and mellow all-audiences one that can't just go the extra mile.
The plot is quite different from the book, not in a good way. It's an allright show, but I'm disappointed with it, mainly because I had high expectations at the start.


----------



## starsfreak

Currently on a Breaking Bad marathon


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Jets vs. Falcons)


----------



## Nekomata

Highschool DxD New.


----------



## SirAwesome

.


----------



## lampshadesonfire

Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

KellyLiterary said:


> Boardwalk Empire.


Likewise


----------



## looking4neverland

Last nights episode of The Originals


----------



## Nekomata

Haibane Renmei.


----------



## creasy

I've been watching a lot of Star Trek: Deep Space Nine on Netflix lately. I never realized how terrific this show was. Great dialogue, storylines (for the most part), and interesting characters.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sons Of Anarchy


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Nekomata

Haibane Renmei.


----------



## Ckg2011

Law & Order Special Victims Unit.


----------



## shortcake

White Christmas

Liking it so far! It isn't very long, though :{


----------



## sanspants08

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## twitchy666

All Good Things Come To An End


----------



## Pompeii

SilkAir 185: Pilot Suicide?

And I'm about to watch Great British Bake Off.


----------



## Kalliber

One piece


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## kurtcobain

Buffy The Vampire Slayer- The unaired pilot


----------



## WhoDey85

Derek on Netflix.


----------



## CWe

The George Lopez Show


----------



## Emma91

Breaking Bad! :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## TryingMara

Will & Grace


----------



## renegade disaster

synth britannia


----------



## EternalTime

South Park


----------



## Jaxosix

The Graham Norton Show. He had Harrison Ford, Benedict Cumberbatch, Jack Whitehall and James Blunt on his sofa.


----------



## BuriedAlive

Family Guy. Lol its the only show that makes me happy and laugh. (Besides House)

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Pompeii

My Cat from Hell :heart


----------



## SS616

Rewatching Season 1 of true blood. Sookie has aged so much over the years imo.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Battlestar Galatica
~ WCQ: England vs. Montenegro


----------



## TryingMara

Criminal Minds


----------



## Toad Licker

The Neighbors


----------



## Xenos

Finally making my way through season 2 of Homeland. Great, great show. I've never been a giant fan of Claire Danes - I mean, I didn't _dis_like her, thought she was fine - but I've really been blown away by her performance this season.


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars

Recently picked up Girls created by Lena Dunham. Its actually a really great series.


----------



## Kalliber

Supernatural


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Ravens)


----------



## SilentlySuffering

Revenge.


----------



## JEK68

Breaking Bad


----------



## Ckg2011

Friends.


----------



## EternalTime

The Walking Dead


----------



## IcedOver

I'd recommend "Xavier: Renegade Angel" on Cartoon Network's Adult Swim. It's from a few years ago and was created by the guys who did "Wonder Showzen" and "The Heart, She Holler". This show has a similar brand of insanity. It's about a human-like creature with fur, a beak for a nose, a snake for a left arm and deer legs who goes around spouting mysticism in attempts to help people . . . at which he fails horribly, usually resulting in people being slaughtered.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Boardwalk Empire
~ The Walking Dead
~ Battlestar Galatica


----------



## nightheron

Once Upon A Time In Wonderland
The Originals
Garfield and Friends :teeth I discovered it on Hulu and couldn't resist watching a couple to relive my past  I hadn't seen it in ages.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL (Colts vs. Chargers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

England vs. Poland


----------



## vela

NCIS


----------



## buklti

South Park. Recently watched the murder porn episode and I still cant stop laughing about the nipple rubbing scenes.


----------



## Desolationstate

Lost. best series ever! I wish I could watch it all over again having never seen it


----------



## TryingMara

The Biggest Loser


----------



## Pike Queen

The Fresh Prince of Bel air.


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## jap

Breaking Bad. I waited till the season's finished so that I don't need to wait for cliffhangers. O_O


----------



## AceEmoKid

I just finished the entire first season of Orange is the New Black. I can't believe I skipped over it for so long. It was actually really good, and I've never said that before about a live action TV series. Can't wait for season 2 to premiere in 2014.

Now I'm starting WataMote.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sons Of Anarchy


----------



## Nekomata

Ghost Hunt.


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## Nekomata

Chronicles of the Going Home Club.


----------



## sanspants08

Toad Licker said:


> Revolution


What do you think of it? I'm working my way through it on Netflix and haven't made up my mind yet. Then again I'm only on ep. 4.

Last for me was Tuesday's Sons Of Anarchy. I'm one of those superfans who does the trivia online and has an SOA tshirt :teeth :roll


----------



## ReclusiveHermit

Love/Hate


----------



## belle102

Full house


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## CWe

Live with Kelly and Michael


----------



## Kalliber

Spongebob lol


----------



## Toad Licker

The Neighbors


----------



## Nekomata

Ghost Hunt.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Patriots vs. Jets)


----------



## trevo123

Love/Hate (Irish crime drama)


----------



## Mousy

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Walking Dead
~ Boardwalk Empire
~ Barclay's Premier League(4 Matches)
~ Bundesliga(2 Matches)


----------



## Monster123

Orange Is The New Black was the last series I watched in full, absolutely loved it! Some of the humour in it was excellent and I can't wait for the new series.

I watched the first episode of Rome the other day, think I'm going to carry on with it and see how it goes..


----------



## Kalliber

One piece


----------



## EternalTime

Lost


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor

Castle


----------



## DetachedGirl

Bedlam


----------



## Equity

A football game.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ EPL: Crystal Palace vs. Fulham
~ Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Charmander

The Walking Dead, such a good episode. I wonder who's been feeding the walkers...


----------



## Xenos

Girls. Great show; Lena Dunham is a freaking superhero.

...but sometimes the comedy is incredibly uncomfortable, especially if you have SA.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Vikings vs. Giants)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UCL: Shalke vs. Chelsea


----------



## Charmander

The Great British Bake Off, which is more interesting than it sounds. :lol


----------



## Ckg2011

Tonight Show With Jay Leno.


----------



## StrangePeaches

Girls, American horror story, the office


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Sons Of Anarchy
~ UCL: CSKA Moscow vs. Man City
~ UCL: Real Madrid vs. Juventus


----------



## Nekomata

Ghost Hunt.


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## tennislover84

A Channel 4 documentary about Bigfoot. My dad has a thing for TV shows about Bigfoot, which usually involve a bunch of guys walking around a forest at night, making animal calls to each other. This one was quite interesting though. According to a DNA analysis on hair samples from the Himalayas, the "Yeti" hair was matched to a 40,000 year old polar bear jaw bone. Which could mean that the Yeti is a previously unknown species of bear, that shares a common ancestor with the modern polar bear. Maybe Sasquatch is still out there though. :b

Oh and I watched The New Avengers before that. (old British TV show, nothing to do with Marvel.)


----------



## nightheron

Pretty Little Liars. My very guilty pleasure :hide


----------



## Nekomata

Fairy Tail.


----------



## MattyD88

The walking dead


----------



## Nekomata

Attack on Titan.


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## Pike Queen

Wipeout. Yes, I'm bored...


----------



## Yog369

Archer season 4


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Pike Queen

The Fresh Prince of Bel air.


----------



## Tokztero

Judge Judy. Lol


----------



## Charmander

Supernatural


----------



## Samtrix

Once Upon a Time


----------



## sliplikespace

Misfits

My poor emotions.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Barclay's Premier League(4 games)
~ Bundesliga: Shalke vs. Dortmund


----------



## Mousy

Louie


----------



## Nessie91

Game of Thrones. (Season one)


----------



## TryingMara

Breaking Bad


----------



## jesse93

I just finished watching the 1st season of Vikings, it is a pretty great show.


----------



## AlchemyFire

Scare tactics, in honour of Halloween next week


----------



## Damiennn

Doctor Who season 7


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Sunderland vs. Newcastle
~ Chelsea vs. Man City


----------



## newsflashmrwizard

Supernatural


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Dolphins vs. Patriots)


----------



## Nekomata

Fairy Tail.


----------



## CHUGCOFFEE

It's always sunny in Philidelphia


----------



## diamondheart89

Breaking Bad


----------



## Pike Queen

Nadia G's B*****n' Kitchen Halloween Special. Awww yeah.


----------



## Chrysalii

Doctor Who


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Nekomata

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## Pike Queen

Extra Virgin on The Cooking Channel.


----------



## typicalanimal

Coronation Street. Interesting to see what real people are actually like.


----------



## vitaminu100

Sherlock. (Rocks my socks).


----------



## Bokk

Lost


----------



## Kalliber

Spongebob


----------



## EternalTime

Avatar: The Last Airbender


----------



## TheSeeker

Hawaii Five O (The original with Jack Lord)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Rams)


----------



## citizen_erased

The Originals


----------



## nml

Firefly. Cool show, shame it got cancelled so early.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Lakers)


----------



## tea111red

i don't remember, maybe some soap opera.


----------



## Nekomata

Fairy Tail.


----------



## Nekomata

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## Lipizzan

The Vampire Diaries :3 my Netflix addiction as of late.


----------



## Charmander

Supernatural. My disk started stuttering halfway through the episode so I had to watch the rest online.


----------



## Fahad

Game of Thrones <3


----------



## TenYears

Homeland


----------



## tennislover84

Part one of a documentary about the history of the Ottoman Empire. It was really interesting.


----------



## crystaltears

Rooftop Prince. Really good k-drama. I'm on the last 2 episodes now ;-;


----------



## Ckg2011

New Adventures of Old Christine.


----------



## Pompeii

Come Dine with Me Ireland. Can't understand a word of it but the beef looks good.


----------



## Nekomata

Hagure Yuusha no Estetica: Hajirai Ippai.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Suns)


----------



## Charmander

Homeland. Too much focus on Dana's teen drama.


----------



## karenw

Truckers


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Clippers)


----------



## Charmander

Misfits


----------



## mixtape

Moms, a new sitcom this fall. It stinks.


----------



## twitchy666

L o s t


----------



## NeuromorPhish

_Bron/Broen_

A bit unrealistic at times (as if the plot has been written by different people) but not inconsistent. The main actress was the best imo, some of the others mediocre. All in all, i found the show exciting and easy to immerse oneself in.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Nekomata

Blood Lad.


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters


----------



## Ckg2011

Anthony Bourdain Parts Unknown.


----------



## WhatBITW

The Middle.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Blazers)


----------



## XSamX

Law & Order Special Victims Unit is on now
my favorite show


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Once Upon a Time


----------



## TheSeeker

NFL Football Carolina Panthers VS Atlanta Falcons

*GO CAROLINA!*


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Colts vs. Texans)


----------



## Damiennn

Wilfred and buffy lol


----------



## jlscho03

Misfits


----------



## ourwater

Tales From The Crypt (Yellow)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Nekomata

Ixion Saga DT.


----------



## Brandeezy

Dexter on Netflix, I started last week and i'm now on Season 3. I heard it goes down hill after S4 though. Great show so far


----------



## shelbster18

The first episode of the new season of South Park. Haha, I love Butters.


----------



## karenw

Wilfreds not on here again in the uk yet I dont think

2.4 children


----------



## Nekomata

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx

The Walking Dead Season 4 episode 3, watched it online, I tried to watch episode 4 but it was lagging, will have to watch that on my TV Saturday.


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Pike Queen

10 Dollar Dinners With Melissa D'Arabian. Lol, hungry.


----------



## Nekomata

Ixion Saga DT


----------



## Tokztero

The first 48.


----------



## Nekomata

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## Pike Queen

Extra Virgin.


----------



## green9206

The Walking Dead Season 4 episode 4.


----------



## shelbster18

The Middle


----------



## scintilla

The Hour. It's a shame that it only ran for two seasons. It's so good.


----------



## Salvador Dali

Bates Motel


----------



## eukz

What I've watched:

Lost
Shameless UK
The Sopranos
Spartacus
Breaking Bad (the best)

What I'm watching:

Game Of Thrones
American Horror Story
Modern Family


----------



## Charmander

Game of Thrones.  Gotta catch up to the Vampire Diaries as well, which is a bit lacklustre compared to other shows right now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Under The Dome
- Regenesis
- Sons Of Anarchy


----------



## dontwaitupforme

The smell of Reeves and Mortimer


----------



## wraith1407

The Walking Dead


----------



## Idontgetit

-Madmen
-Damages ( smart show.. have to be very attentive)


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## shelbster18

Spongebob and more South Park.


----------



## Heartbreaker

Supernatural 
The Walking Dead
The X-Files


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Kings)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## seeking777

Futurama
Scandal!!!!!


----------



## karenw

8/10 cats


----------



## hasbeenpugged

Hannibal and House of Cards.


----------



## Joeality

The Walking Dead
Homeland
The X-Files


----------



## ourwater

Powers of Matthew Star - Genius (8 Oct. 1982)


----------



## Charmander

Walking Dead
Vampire Diaries


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## karenw

Fresh meat


----------



## Kakumbus

Hell On Wheels


----------



## shelbster18

Modern Family. I'm just now starting to watch this show. :3


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## VinBZ

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Walking Dead
Supernatural
Grimm
Dracula


----------



## ourwater

Scream [1996]


----------



## Still Waters

Can't remember what it was called -It was on last night on the History Channel -A program about the Kennedy Assassination told from the perspective of the Secret Servicemen assigned to the President and his family. Very interesting,stayed up waay too late though!


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## Meli24R

American Horror Story Coven-really enjoying this season


----------



## starsonfire

Glee

seems like a lot of people hating on it but I'm quite enjoying it. :b oh and I need to start watching Revolution again. Wasn't aware there was a second season already.


----------



## hmweasley

I watched the new episode of Reign last night. I've never watched a show that I considered a guilty pleasure, but Reign has definitely become that for me.


----------



## Aminah

The Vampire Diaries


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Euripides

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## myhalo123

"Gold."

Or "Gold Rush", something. Always the same thing. Some crisis with the excavator threatens to shut down their mining, someone is threatening to walk or they are out of money. Then the day is saved - for now. They never find any gold really and you just keep watching and watching... The one I hate the most is "Jungle Gold", two white guys living beyond their means in UT riding high on an economic bubble got into debt and decide to fly to Africa to screw them out of their gold. Why Africa allows them or the Chinese or anyone else to exploit them YET AGAIN is beyond me. But whatevs. It's entertaining. opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College football: Wash vs UCLA. :duck


----------



## The Islander

Criminal Minds


----------



## gerbie

Last time i watched csi tv show.


----------



## shortcake

Rewatching GoT.

Need to find some new stuff to watch!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Homeland
- Orphan Black
- Hotel Babylon
- Rookie Blue
- Crossing Lines


----------



## EternalTime

Adventure Time


----------



## Melvin1

Game of Thrones


----------



## Radical But Legal

The Wire. Actually, still watching. Kinda having a marathon for myself. Currently at the 3rd season.


----------



## Jaxosix

Celebrity Juice. I like it.


----------



## AshleyAnn

Shauna The Dead said:


> I'm watching Tales from the Crypt now. I love this free preview of the new horror channel, Chiller. :yes :boogie


Eeee I love that show


----------



## AshleyAnn

Ancient Aliens on The History channel =D


----------



## Charmander

Game of Thrones. The actress who played Tonks in Harry Potter stripped off and it became uncomfortable to watch. :lol


----------



## shelbster18

Family Guy and Modern Family. I'm really starting to like Modern Family. It's pretty good.


----------



## ourwater

The Wonder Years [1988]


----------



## Greenleaf62

Phineas and Ferb.


----------



## Mousy

Cow and Chicken


----------



## JH1983

Supernatural.


----------



## Crisigv

shelbster18 said:


> Family Guy and Modern Family. I'm really starting to like Modern Family. It's pretty good.


I just started watching Modern Family too, I love it so far.


----------



## Huck

Scandal, The Walking Dead and Revenge. 

I'm obsessed with these shows.


----------



## shycheese

The Good Wife. I love Cary! He's such a cutie


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Dracula on nbc! Pilot was okay, I want more blood sucking to happen though.


----------



## karenw

Downton abbey


----------



## sad vlad

American Horror Story season 3


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. Bulls)


----------



## Valtron

Masterchef Junior.


----------



## millenniumman75

House Call - a medical program :lol


----------



## Xenos

Orphan Black.

So I'm figuring out there are tons of good BBC shows I've never heard of and this is one of them. I'm only a couple episodes in, and it's hard to describe the plot because any description will be loaded with spoilers; I'll just say it's a thriller-mystery about a young small-time crook who tries to pull a con and gets herself caught up in a big scary x-files style conspiracy. Tatiana Maslany is really good in both lead and supporting roles (you have to watch it to understand.)


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Arrow on the cw


----------



## Ckg2011

Bigfoot: The New Evidence.


----------



## ourwater

The Wonder Years: Season 2, Episode 8
Hiroshima, Mon Frere (15 Feb. 1989)


----------



## Yer Blues

The Moaning of Life episode 1


----------



## NomadicWonder

The Dick Cavett Show. He was interviewing Janis Joplin.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fringe


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Shingeki no Kyojin


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## TryingMara

Breaking Bad


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## dontwaitupforme

IT crowd. The one with the aunt Irma riots.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Seinfeld


----------



## BTAG

The Series 7 Part 2 Wifi Doctor Who episode.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu.


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Fringe
- Firefly
- Sons Of Anarchy
- Boardwalk Empire


----------



## Tokztero

Disappeared


----------



## NeonStockings

American Horror Story: Coven Episode 7


----------



## Brandeezy

The last episode of "Arrow". My mind has been completely blown


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Sara878

Games of Thrones


----------



## karenw

Formula 1


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Lakers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Everton vs Liverpool
- Arsenal vs Southampton
- West Ham vs Chelsea


----------



## Charmander

Game of Thrones. Recorded Doctor Who so I can watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Still Waters

The Doctor Who Special -Been waiting for it for a year. They said have plenty of tissues handy -it was good,but not nearly as emotional as I would have liked. Hopefully the Christmas special will make up for it -I WANT LOTS OF TEARS!! Considering it's the last one with Matt Smith,it's almost certain to make me weepy!!


----------



## sad vlad

Conan (O'Brien)


----------



## TryingMara

Doctor Who


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Man City vs Spurs


----------



## T Studdly

Warehouse 13


----------



## NomadicWonder

The Jack Benny Program.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Broncos vs. Patriots)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Homeland
- Boardwalk Empire
- Fringe
- Firefly


----------



## Fairydust

I'm a celebrity get me out of here.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Canadian Brotha said:


> - Homeland
> - Boardwalk Empire
> - Fringe
> - Firefly


Ahhh love boardwalk empire too!

Don't watch much tv but probably:
-Jimi Hendrix hear my train a comin'
-UFC prelims
-Big Bang Theory
-Duck Dynasty


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## shelbster18

The Middle


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

Either it was Conan or South Park.


----------



## Zeeshan

The wire

Finishing off the 5th season now


----------



## Fairydust

Silent Witness


----------



## Gavroche

BBC's Sherlock on netflix, such a lovely show, much better that most of the monotonous crime dramas we get are pelted with on TV.


----------



## nml

Justmeandmyguitar said:


> *Ahhh love boardwalk empire too!*
> 
> Don't watch much tv but probably:
> -Jimi Hendrix hear my train a comin'
> -UFC prelims
> -Big Bang Theory
> -Duck Dynasty


what a finale :sigh

Masterchef the professionals


----------



## boas

For a while I've been thinking about watching The X-Files and I finally started it this morning. Based on the first couple of episodes, it seems to be a slow burner, but the reviews are very encouraging.


----------



## tennislover84

I'm being forced to watch CBeebies by my niece. She's watching Old Jack at the moment. It's actually quite good.


----------



## tennislover84

Double post of doooom!

Just a quick update for all the people desperate to find out what me and my niece watched next. It was Abney and Teal, and I have to say, it's the weirdest children's programme I've ever seen. It's like a drug-induced dream. What the hell are those turnip things supposed to be?


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Melanin7

Person of interest before that Chicago fire


----------



## ourwater

Max Steel [2013]


----------



## theborrowers

I caught up on the latest episode of New Girl


----------



## theborrowers

Toad Licker said:


> New Girl


Awesome show! :b


----------



## Transcending

Raising Hope - I feel the show is losing it's magic.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Suns)


----------



## Pompeii

Air Crash Investigation


----------



## JamesM2

Would I Lie To You (UK)


----------



## badgerparty

Drama wise - Six Feet Under
All things - NFL, Oakland game


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Ravens)


----------



## Kalliber

The walking dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## karenw

90s power ballads


----------



## LucyClaire

Edward VII: Prince of Pleasure...And will be watching Borgen III next...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Cardiff vs Arsenal
- Everton vs Stoke City
- Newcastle vs West Brom
- Mainz vs Dortmund
- Bayern Munich vs Braunshweig


----------



## Transcending

Parks & Rec


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A documentary called Obscene


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chelsea vs Southampton


----------



## 1437

Parks and recreation


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## mind flip

The Walking Dead


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## JH1983

The Witches of East End


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Tokztero

Dark Minds.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Fringe
~ Crystal Palace vs West Ham
~ Whisky: The Islay Edition
~ Chick Corea's Akoustic Band @ Montreal Jazzfest


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Man-U vs Everton
- Sunderland vs Chelsea


----------



## CheekyBunny

Game of Thrones


----------



## Xenos

Was sort of between shows so I checked out Luther on Netflix, with Idris Elba. Only two episodes in. At first it seems llike a gritty toughguy cop show, a UK version of Law & Order... but then you get to the bad guys, who turn out to be these over-the-top comic book genius supervillain types. In fact they're so over the top that the hero has to follow them right over the top in order to catch them. In the second episode one of them wipes out like half the police force and I'm pretty sure that never happened on Law & Order. Not sure what to make of it yet but I like it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Blazers)


----------



## SmokeGem

Spongebob Squarepants. FML.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

The Goldbergs, it's a new fall released 80s based show.


----------



## karenw

Britains secret treasures


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Arsenio Hall
~ Sons Of Anarchy
~ Firefly


----------



## Kalliber

Unsolved mystery


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Man or Cube

The Wire... such a good show


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Walking Dead and The Simpsons.


----------



## A Void Ant

Lost


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Seven Ages Of Starlight


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## JustRachel

I'm a celebrity get me out of here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Man-U vs Newcastle
~ Liverpool vs West Ham
~ Sunderland vs Spurs


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fulham vs Villa


----------



## mubeenrahim

The Wire is just amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Blazers)


----------



## mnemonicdv

Lillyhammer


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ A Tribute To Thelonious Monk
~ The Brain: A Secret History


----------



## Pompeii

Some rubbish called Dogs 101. Only because I'm waiting for Too Cute to come on. Ah, which makes me sound even worse. Err. I give up.


----------



## SunshineSam218

~American Horror Story
~Paranormal Witness


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Panthers vs. Saints)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Swansea vs Hull City


----------



## MuckyMuck

Father Ted
I may have seen it a grillion times, but once i see that on the guide, i cant resist.


----------



## Ckg2011

Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Dallas vs Chicago
~ Soccer Central


----------



## Double Entendre

Planet Earth, if that counts.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cowboys vs. Bears)


----------



## Silent girl

ER


----------



## karenw

Last of the summer wine.


----------



## Tokztero

Tosh.0


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dizzie Gillespe. It was performace from the late 70's or early 80's, good stuff!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Man-U vs Shaktar
~ Rites Of Passage: Death
~ Age Of Anxiety


----------



## Pompeii

Ultimate Airport Dubai


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Napoli vs Arsenal


----------



## Charmander

Breaking Bad


----------



## Ckg2011

Big Bang Theory.


----------



## crystaltears

Boys Over Flowers.


----------



## Pompeii

Catfish


----------



## Robodontopus

Almost Human. Pretty solid new sci-fi show.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Law & Order UK


----------



## meganmila

Law and Order SVU


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Art Blakey & The Jazz Messengers Live At Montreal Jazzfest
~ Grimm
~Homeland


----------



## Charmander

Homeland. Season 3 has been so boring. Zzz.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Tokztero

truTV Presents: World's Dumbest


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Man City vs Arsenal
~ Chelsea vs Crystal Palace
~ Newcastle vs Southampton
~ Hull vs Stoke
~ West Ham vs Sunderland


----------



## RayOfLight123

The Big Bang Theory. Really into that at the mo


----------



## JamesM2

Frasier


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Dracula


----------



## Kalliber

Spongebob


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Aston Villa vs Man-U


----------



## karenw

The Gadget Show


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Mind of a Chef
Saturday Night Live


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. 76'ers)


----------



## nightheron

The Vampire Diaries


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crossing Lines


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Pistons)


----------



## Noca

Fifth Estate


----------



## Charmander

Vampire Diaries


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Soccer Central
~ Homeland
~ Space Shuttle: Counting Down
~ Crossing Lines


----------



## shelbster18

Nip/Tuck. lol  My uncle has the second and third season on DVD. xD


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazer's vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## Meadowlark

The Paradise


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I watched pot cops while smoking pot.


----------



## Ai

The last television show I watched was Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. But the last _thing_ I watched was a web series called Co-optitude. Good times.


----------



## fonz

Freaks And Geeks


----------



## straightarrows

Pompeii said:


> Ultimate Airport Dubai






 watched on TV NG 5 hours ago lol:b

something Funny, back in Jan 1999 I remember Dubai airport was empty, and there was just two Emirates A300-600!! my city airport is far much bigger with B747's:b:b

it's funny was money can do!


----------



## Boring Loser

Skins


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Soccer Central
~ London: A Modern Babylon


----------



## shelbster18

Workaholics


----------



## SunshineSam218

~Bonnie And Clyde


----------



## kurtcobain

Buffy the vampire slayer. But I am also reaaally getting into Orange is the New Black. It's awesome!


----------



## Double Entendre

Just started The Office Season 7


----------



## Jarthorn

Almost Human 
Really liking this show so far. Good but not great.


----------



## Jack Jackson

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Warriors)


----------



## pierceson07

Scandal


----------



## housebunny

Ugly Betty


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Lakers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Liverpool vs Cardiff
~ Stoke vs Villa
~ Utd vs West Ham
~ Fulham vs Man City


----------



## ourwater

National Geographic: Inside Special Forces [2003]


----------



## Christof

"take me out" , are we supposed to act like those jerks? it seems working no?


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Blazers)


----------



## Hermiter

Banana splits


----------



## Moon Thief

Once Upon a Time


----------



## Buerhle

The Mentalist


----------



## Citrine

How I met your mother


----------



## ourwater

Taken [2002]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Various EPL footy matches
~ Elementary


----------



## Moon Thief

Twin Peaks


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bears vs. Eagles)


----------



## TryingMara

Parks & Recreation


----------



## eukz

Damn, Breaking Bad and Game Of Thrones were the last TV series I watched and enjoyed, and that was months ago...

I watched a couple of episodes of TWD and AHS, but their new seasons kind of sucked. 

I have to look for something new to watch for the summer. Or socialize :S


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Falcons vs. 49'ers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Hittites


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Morning Joe on MSNBC.


----------



## shelbster18

Modern Family


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

The Unit


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## BoBooBoo

Lt Joe Kenda: Homicide Hunter


----------



## ineverwipe

Survivorman


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Zashlin

30 Rock its hilarious but somewhat underrated


----------



## vladinor

New Girl


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Half watching a marathon of Orbit: Earth's Exraordinary Journey


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Monk


----------



## Citrine

Bizarre Foods


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Warriors)


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx

South Park.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Hull City vs Man-U
~ Chelsea vs Swansea
~ West Ham vs Arsenal
~ Man City vs Liverpool
~ Elementary


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Blazers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Arsenio Hall Show
~ Lions In Battle
~ West Ham vs West Brom


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Ally

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## ineverwipe

Breaking Bad. Marathon on right now


----------



## Zeeshan

The Apprentice

:


----------



## fumimarie

Breaking Bad marathon since yesterday.


----------



## Whatev

California Dreams.


----------



## mattmc

Bones S08E14 / S08E15

It's a really good show. S08E15 kind of spoke to me. But I don't know how to respond.


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. *Slowly getting into this show. It's fun, but could get worlds better.
*Adventure Time*. I'm so behind.
Sneak Peak: *Triptank*. Can't wait for it this coming spring. Seems it'll be a really funny show.
*Rick and Morty*. Very funny show.
*The Lucas Bros.* The pilot to an upcoming cartoon for Animation Domination. Looks funny.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Top Boy
~ Chelsea vs Liverpool


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Eagles vs. Cowboys)


----------



## shelbster18

Breaking Bad


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Top Boy


----------



## Charmander

Breaking Bad


----------



## The Islander

Criminal Minds


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Chapelle Show
~ Top Boy
~ Homeland


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Blazers)


----------



## Green Eyes

Sherlock (BBC series) I'm preparing myself for the new episode which will air on New Years Day. Finally.


----------



## lastofthekews

QI ...always seem to be watching that :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Star Trek Voyager
~ Swansea vs Man City
~ Southampton vs Chelsea
~ Arsenal vs Cardiff


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs Thunder)


----------



## cmed

I started watching American Dad. Not as many cutaways as Family Guy (my favorite part of that show) but still funny. I like it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Liverpool vs Hull
~ Man-U vs Spurs


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Ancient Aliens.


----------



## Bert Reynolds

Breaking Bad, then, The Walking Dead, and last, Lost (better late than never)


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## fumimarie

Operation Repo. About to jump on netflix to continue watching The Killing.


----------



## Whatev

Are You Afraid of the Dark?


----------



## diamondheart89

Once Upon a Time


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Modern Familyy.


----------



## Ckg2011

Survivorman Jungle of Granada.


----------



## Pompeii

Undateable. I'm surprised this show isn't about me.


----------



## JustThisGuy

South Park


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Hannity.


----------



## Tokztero

Morning Express with Robin Meade.


----------



## Ally

Ridiculousness


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Star Trek Voyager


----------



## Kalliber

Tv worlds dumbest


----------



## Purplefresh

Attack on Titan (Shingeki no Kyojin). God I love this show.


----------



## ineverwipe

Moonshiners lol


----------



## Purplefresh

Canadian Brotha said:


> Star Trek Voyager


Hell yes. I love Voyager. Any love for TNG?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Purplefresh said:


> Hell yes. I love Voyager. Any love for TNG?


I only just began watching, I found all the series on dvd in one of my dad's boxes in storage & picked one at random to watch. I'll get to the others eventually


----------



## Purplefresh

Canadian Brotha said:


> I only just began watching, I found all the series on dvd in one of my dad's boxes in storage & picked one at random to watch. I'll get to the others eventually


Nice, Voyager is one of my favourite ones. TNG is the other favourite of mine. Now I kinda' want to go back and watch them again, but there are so many episodes.. so many hours..


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bobcats vs. Blazers)


----------



## speechact

Grimm


----------



## Minkiro

The Newsroom


----------



## Ally

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## lastofthekews

Dave Allen night on BBC2; his shows really should be repeated fully on tv.


----------



## Idontgetit

Art Attack, mad nostalgia


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Star Trek Voyager


----------



## Ckg2011

Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Pompeii

Medics on Call


----------



## Owl-99

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## karenw

The Cube


----------



## Charmander

Sherlock


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## tennislover84

Charmander said:


> Sherlock


Me too. It's still brilliant.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (49'ers vs. Packers)


----------



## Greenleaf62

Impractical Jokers.


----------



## fumimarie

Greenleaf62 said:


> Impractical Jokers.


Haha love it. one of my new fav shows!


----------



## Ckg2011

Finding Bigfoot.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Misfits


----------



## SelleSnowy

Doctor Who.
Trying to catch up to current episodes...


----------



## Stormclouds

Downton Abbey.


----------



## taylorkuene

The Big bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Pompeii

Air Crash Investigation

As usual.


----------



## lastofthekews

Problems (Sam Simmons comedy)...very funny show


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## konqz

Doctor Who


----------



## ineverwipe

Moonshiners


----------



## jtb3485

The Colbert Report


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Chapelle Show
~ Dancing On The Edge
~ Star Trek Voyager


----------



## Citrine

Community


----------



## Ckg2011

The Tonight Show With Jay Leno.


----------



## shelbster18

Brooklyn Nine-Nine


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Kings)


----------



## pierceson07

Person of Interest


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Magic vs. Blazers)


----------



## Chanelleninja

Grimm


----------



## Odinn

Bones


----------



## AndyD1

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Nuggets)


----------



## Chanelleninja

mark101 said:


> New series coming soon :yes


I Just Started Watching It. I'm On Season 2. 
Is It On Mid Season Break Now?


----------



## MrZ

-Glee
-Arrow


----------



## londonguy202

Elementary
Intelligence
Glee
Simpsons
Homeland


----------



## Fairydust

Celebrity Big Brother


----------



## ineverwipe

Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Clippers)


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Impractical Jokers.


----------



## Greenleaf62

Phineas and Ferb.


----------



## Meadowlark

Modern Family


----------



## Samcro

I'm currently on Season 4 of Breaking Bad. Awesome show, i love it. It's amazing.
But i actually prefer Sons of Anarchy. As in my screen name "Samcro" 
I'M A DIE HARD SOA FAN


----------



## JustThisGuy

Space Dandy


----------



## Haillzz91

Cut Throat Kitchen! Gotta love Alton Brown's witty and playfully cruel personality <3


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Banshee
~ Star Trek Voyager
~ Hull City vs Chelsea
~ Everton vs Norwich City
~ Man-U vs Swansea City
~ Tottenham vs Crystal Palace


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Wilfred.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Blazers)


----------



## AceEmoKid

Just started watching Chobits, and all I can say is -- holy **** Sumomo is adorable!


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Les Revenants.


----------



## equiiaddict

I'm binge-watching Orange is the New Black right now on Netflix. I may have a slight addiction... :roll


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## konqz

Sherlock, last episode of season 3!


----------



## pierceson07

Same here ..Sherlock


----------



## shelbster18

Archer


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

The Nanny.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Being Human (NA)


----------



## fumimarie

Watching the Australian Open


----------



## SeraphSoul

Criminal Minds!!!!
And that was yesterday xP


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## VinBZ

I'm becoming addicted to Storage Wars and Pawn Stars.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Face Off


----------



## JamesM2

Come Dine With Me UK. Well, not so much watched it as just had it on in the background because it was a boring lot of contestants.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Star Trek Voyager


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## AndCounting

Girls


----------



## mooncake

The Sopranos


----------



## Transcending

Jericho


----------



## ineverwipe

South park


----------



## konqz

Once Upon a Time in Wonderland


----------



## Freyja

Mock the Week


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Shark Tank.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Warriors)


----------



## CharmedOne

The Talk. I just watched them make sushi, and was thinking it looks like fun and I should try it.


----------



## Daniel C

Sherlock season 3 of course! :heart


----------



## No Limit

Just finished season 4 of The Shield. Probably one of the best police dramas I've ever watched. I'm looking forward to Season 5 as I heard that's one of the best seasons.


----------



## Still Waters

Downton Abby -I KNEW I'd get hooked on this show,so I've managed to avoid it entirely. Then last week I succumbed and this week also,just what I don't need!


----------



## RedViperofDorne

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills. Guilty pleasure of mine. I like the Orange County, Miami and New Jersey ones also.


----------



## Elad

fate/stay night, blast of tempest, guilty crown, darker than black

neckbeardery > 9,000

one thing i've learned about anime is its like having sex without being able to cum. the endings are almost always unresolved/garbage.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Canada


----------



## lles

The Carrie Diaries


----------



## CopadoMexicano

XXX.


----------



## Apathie

American Horror Story: Coven.
Seriously contemplating to just give up on this season. It's such a disappointment.


----------



## ineverwipe

Ancient Aliens


----------



## TryingMara

House Hunters


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Impractical Jokers.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I started watching Almost Human. It's not too bad so far.



lovechia said:


> American Horror Story: Coven.
> Seriously contemplating to just give up on this season. It's such a disappointment.


Yeah, I want to give up watching it too. This season is boring as hell.


----------



## Ally

New Girl. Pretty good episode this week!


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Mavericks)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Bachelor. Theres some pretty/cute chicks on that show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## luffyenvelope

Frasier.

It's a shame that they never mention this amazing show among Seinfeld and Friends. Dr. Niles Crane is one of my favorite characters in sitcom.


----------



## 337786

King of the hill


----------



## Scrub-Zero

X-Men Evolution


----------



## ourwater

Happy Tree Friends


----------



## tea111red

Judge Judy


----------



## buklti

Chozen. The show is crazy, but oddly funny.


----------



## Transcending

hazy girl said:


> King of the hill


I miss that show. Mike Judge is a genius.

Yesterday I watched "true detective", it has potential to be really really good.


----------



## Greenleaf62

The Fosters.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Greenleaf62

The Originals.


----------



## A name

The Nanny, and I have no clue why. That show is terrible.


----------



## Greenleaf62

A name said:


> The Nanny, and I have no clue why. That show is terrible.


I love that show.


----------



## Citrine

Key and Peele


----------



## yellowturtle

Wild Russia on Animal Planet


----------



## yellowturtle

Wild Russia on Animal Planet, gotta love those adorable little foxes!


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## JustThisGuy

Adventure Time
Opposite Worlds
Workaholics
Broad City


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## shelbster18

The Office


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Breaking Bad.


----------



## ineverwipe

Lost


----------



## Yer Blues

Stargate SG-1


----------



## yesterdays

True Detective


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Red Eye


----------



## wmu'14

Arrow. It takes parts of Spider-Man and parts of Batman and combines it into one. I really enjoy the show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Canada


----------



## Ally

Prime Time Sports with Bob McCown


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Banshee
~ Star Trek


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Mochyn

Columbo, I love the 70's sets and clothes


----------



## Xenos

Been watching the Killing on Netflix. What can I say, I'm a sucker for grim hardboiled cop dramas. Linden and Holder pretty much have a buddy cop dynamic but it's written and acted well so you buy it. It kind of strains believability that a case like this with so many twists and involving political figures in a major city never becomes a huge national media spectacle, but hey, I guess this is TV.


----------



## CasketCase

Regular Show


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx

Being Human season one, never seen it before thought I would give it a try it is okay, I still prefer Doctor Who over it though.


----------



## renegade disaster

currently been watching italy unpacked series 1 & 2, also will watch sicily unpacked afterwards.
its a bit more relaxed ,casual and less studious than andrew graham dixons solo art shows but its a joy to watch them happily experiencing the best of the culture of italy and seeing them in their element talking about the things they love. beautiful landscapes, art and food. I want to go to on an adventure across italy!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Blazers)


----------



## Citrine

Louie


----------



## blue2

big bang theory..then father ted...


----------



## HannahG

White Collar


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## tennislover84

Mochyn said:


> Columbo, I love the 70's sets and clothes


Oh I love Columbo too.  I used to watch endless repeats of Columbo, Dallas and Ironside, when I was a little kid.

The last thing I watched was Nature's Weirdest Events, with Chris Packham. It's like a cross between World's Craziest Fools and a wildlife programme. Before that I watched an episode of The New Avengers, that I recorded ages ago.


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Simpsons
Hollywood Game Night


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Liverpool vs Everton
~ Star Trek Deep Space Nine


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Bizarre

The middle.


----------



## hdth

I am watching house md for the 2nd time. Such a great show.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Some documentary on the Amish.


----------



## Meli24R

Starting watching True Detective, really like it so far


----------



## Pompeii

Monsters Inside Me


----------



## yesterdays

Meli24R said:


> Starting watching True Detective, really like it so far


Glad someone else is watching this. The first three episodes have been awesome.


----------



## herk

Helix, Klondike, Space Dandy, Justified


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## MetalPearls

Metalocalypse loving Dr.Rockso

"HI.. I'm doctor Rockso! The Rock and Roll Clown! ....... I do cocaine!" lol


----------



## JustThisGuy

Jeopardy.


----------



## rikkie

Bob's Burgers


----------



## dexlab

Big Brother!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Spurs)


----------



## shelbster18

Breaking Bad and Lost. I think I'll watch them both at the same time. 

I would watch them on my laptop but I don't have my dad's account info for Netflix and he had his account logged in on his Tablet so I'll just keep watching it on that. :3 I gots a lot of stuff to watch now. ^_^ Yippy.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Bakemonogatari. Beginning to see some hints of Mayoi/Araragi romance, hmmmmm (in jest though. It's blatant fanservice/humor). I shall definitely continue this series.


----------



## Bebelove

Suburgatory


----------



## Christof

just came across the Undateables on 4OD, gosh it is excatcly like me... this guy with asperger syndrooms is freaky like me lol


----------



## londonguy202

The Crazy Ones on CBS and The IT Crowd on Channel 4


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Canada


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## IveGotToast

Big Bang Theory

One of the better ones i have seen, mainly because of James Earl Jones.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Appalachian Outlaws. 

Damn good show.


----------



## londonguy202

CasketCase said:


> Regular Show


That a great animation. It is made in the UK by Cartoon Network Studios Europe like The AmazingWorld of Gumball


----------



## Charmander

Elfin Lied.


----------



## LetsBeReal

Always sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## londonguy202

Late night with jimmy Fallon with guest David Beckham. He still looks so ageless with that great east London accent


----------



## burgerchuckie

Suits! It's my TV obsession.


----------



## londonguy202

Late Night on NBC


----------



## xtremeguy

The vampire diaries.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Jazz)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## londonguy202

Saturday night is always Sex Sent Me To ER. Funny


----------



## shortcake

Boardwalk Empire

Just started watching the first season, not sure how much I like it yet :I


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Raptors vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Man City vs Chelsea
~ Star Trek Deep Space Nine
~ Banshee


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## hermito

What I watched today:

Supernatural
Person of Interest
Marvel's Agents of SHIELD
Justified


----------



## TopDawgENT

30 rock


----------



## green9206

The 4400.


----------



## czersalad19

Burn Notice


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## JamesM2

Bob's Burgers.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Breaking Bad(just finished season 5)

Supernatural.

Almost Human.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Arrested Development


----------



## cat001

Inside No. 9

A new series from the chaps who wrote The League of Gentlemen and Psychoville! Can't wait to watch the rest of this new series


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Pelicans)


----------



## kjwkjw

Carnivale.


----------



## Malin85

ER


----------



## cmed

Air Crash Investigation. Been watching it nonstop lately. Found a channel on Youtube with all of the episodes uploaded. Freakin' sweet.


----------



## hermito

Banshee (pretty good!)


----------



## Pompeii

cmed said:


> Air Crash Investigation. Been watching it nonstop lately. Found a channel on Youtube with all of the episodes uploaded. Freakin' sweet.


Air Crash Investigation is about 60% of my total TV viewing!

Currently watching Ladyboys.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## londonguy202

Scorned on investigation discovery


----------



## Ally

1 Girl 5 Gays


----------



## Noca

Helix, this show sucks


----------



## pavane ivy

American Horror Story: Coven, I absolutely adore the series. I can't wait for Season 4, I'm curious as to what it will be about. A rumor was started that it would be about a circus but it was proven false. It would have been interesting though.


----------



## Stiltzkin

pavane ivy said:


> American Horror Story: Coven, I absolutely adore the series. I can't wait for Season 4, I'm curious as to what it will be about. A rumor was started that it would be about a circus but it was proven false. It would have been interesting though.


Found that, recently, that all the seasons has nothing to do with one another :| except the actors and was so disappointed. 
I really liked the plot of season 1 and now we're left with tons of unanswered questions. 
They suck for building up the suspense and leave us hanging like that without having to find proper explanations.


----------



## JustThisGuy

King of the Geeks. Not liking this season.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Malin85

Criminal Minds.


----------



## xPaperPlanes

Downton Abbey.


----------



## tennislover84

I watched the Winter Olympics all afternoon, then some documentary about the moon. It was called something like "Do We Really Need The Moon?"  I think the conclusion to the titular question was yes, lol.

Later on I watched The Everly Brothers' reunion concert, from the Royal Albert Hall in 1983. They were so good. All the songs sounded just like the studio recordings. It really brought a smile to my face.


----------



## pavane ivy

Stiltzkin said:


> Found that, recently, that all the seasons has nothing to do with one another :| except the actors and was so disappointed.
> I really liked the plot of season 1 and now we're left with tons of unanswered questions.
> They suck for building up the suspense and leave us hanging like that without having to find proper explanations.


I suppose so, I was unhappy with a certain character's death in Season 3. Although without endings that are completely explained it leaves our imagination to come up with our own endings in a way I think.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## TryingMara

Criminal Minds


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation Season 9 Disc 2


----------



## Malin85

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Jacob Scott

Prison Break, Season 2. One of my favorite TV series aside from The Walking Dead


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Arrested Development!! I love the upbeat background music haha


----------



## Charmander

Homeland, nearly done with the season.


----------



## Vanderfee

Jimmy Kimmel Live last night, didn't finish it though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Canada


----------



## JustThisGuy

Archer


----------



## The Islander

C.S.I: Miami, 2 episodes


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow

Community


----------



## Zashlin

Heroes


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Tosh.0


----------



## AndyD1

Walking Dead


----------



## mcmuffinme

The Eric Andre Show


----------



## Jesuszilla

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Morgan Freeman's Through the Wormhole


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Sprocketjam

I'm watching Community.


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Walking Dead
The Talking Dead


----------



## fcmallari02

King of the Nerds Season 2. Dammit I wish Zack the one that vanish not Nicole.


----------



## JustThisGuy

fcmallari02 said:


> King of the Nerds Season 2. Dammit I wish Zack the one that vanish not Nicole.


 RIGHT?! He sucks so badly. He's painful to listen to and watch.


----------



## Ally

Tessa & Scott


----------



## SoulGem

I don't watch TV...


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America


----------



## xPaperPlanes

The Great British Bakeoff


----------



## JustThisGuy

Being Human (NA)


----------



## Ally

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## Tokztero

Hardcore Pawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## JustThisGuy

Space Dandy


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburgatory


----------



## JustThisGuy

Broad City


----------



## ineverwipe

Lost


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Canada


----------



## Ally

Modern Family


----------



## perennial wallflower

*Falling Skies: *http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1462059/
Survivors of an alien attack on earth gather together to fight for their lives and fight back.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Almost Human


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Black Sails
~ The Following
~ Banshee
~ Dancing On The Edge


----------



## IveGotToast

Parks And Rec


----------



## ourwater

Game of Thrones: Season 3: Disc 1


----------



## shortcake

Futurama.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Jazz vs. Blazers)


----------



## xPaperPlanes

Bates Motel


----------



## JustThisGuy

American Horror Story: Asylum


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## ourwater

Game of Thrones: Season 3: Disc 2


----------



## ashleynoelle87

The Golden Girls


----------



## starsfreak

Homeland


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Ally

Ke$ha: My Crazy Beautiful Life


----------



## Citrine

Louis Theroux - Hypnosis


----------



## MuckyMuck

True Detective
Best HBO show since well, the last one.
Seriously though, very good show. Has a Twin Peaks feel to it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## shortcake

Simpsons


----------



## jennyrsand

White Collar


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Impractical Jokers.


----------



## IveGotToast

The Walking Dead
Game Of Thrones
Parks and Rec


----------



## The Islander

The Walking Dead, C.S.I: New York and South Park.


----------



## MsFatBooty

MuckyMuck said:


> True Detective
> Best HBO show since well, the last one.
> Seriously though, very good show. Has a Twin Peaks feel to it.


Interesting.

Watched Black Mirror, first 2 series , wasn't bad.


----------



## Ally

The Voice. Good, but will never be the same without Christina Aguilera. She makes the show for me


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America


----------



## Ally

The new episode of Pretty Little liars <3


----------



## Xenos

Watched the first episode of House of Cards season 2 last night.

...WELL. They're really not pulling any punches this time around, are they?


----------



## londonguy202

Watched Almost human and House of Cards
Rewatchecd impractical jokers. Best sketch show since Jamie Kennedy Experiment


----------



## Ckg2011

The Daily Show

The Colbert Report 

At Midnight


----------



## tea111red

Bold and The Beautiful

haha


----------



## JamesM2

I think the last show I watched was South Park, about 4 days ago. Shows how much TV I watch .


----------



## bayareaguy

Finishing up My Name is Earl


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## redblurr

Pawn stars


----------



## ineverwipe

Lost


----------



## xPaperPlanes

Supernatural


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Increasingly Poor Decisions of Todd Margaret


----------



## enzo

Broad City

Legit


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## ChangeInProgress

Probably Ink Master on Spike TV. Im into tattoos even tho I only have one lol. But watching it makes me want another one.


----------



## IveGotToast

Vikings


----------



## anxious87

last nights tonight show


----------



## ravagingthemassacred

larkrise to candleford, season 1, episode 9


----------



## ourwater

Game of Thrones: Season 3: Disc 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Tokztero

Dragon Ball GT


----------



## tennislover84

Jonathan Creek. :yay


----------



## Cam1

Hannibal.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Impractical Jokers


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## thecrazy88

Bomb Girls


----------



## WhoDey85

Orange is the New Black


----------



## clair de lune

House of Cards. Very impressed so far.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Blazers)


----------



## mr hoang

Chuck. I'm on season 4, pretty much binged through the first few seasons on Netflix.


----------



## mr hoang

clair de lune said:


> House of Cards. Very impressed so far.


So what's the big hype over this show? I watched the first few episodes but couldn't get into it. Is it just not for everyone?


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## londonguy202

House and NBCs Do No Harm
Love hugh Lauries american accent on House. Very good show


----------



## Ally

The Voice


----------



## FunkyFedoras

To the Beautiful You


----------



## clair de lune

mr hoang said:


> So what's the big hype over this show? I watched the first few episodes but couldn't get into it. Is it just not for everyone?


I'm a fan of meaty dramas and Kevin Spacey so it's a win for me. Depends what you're into, I guess.


----------



## mr hoang

clair de lune said:


> I'm a fan of meaty dramas and Kevin Spacey so it's a win for me. Depends what you're into, I guess.


Ic, I guess I'm not into political dramas. I enjoy shows like homeland.


----------



## thecrazy88

Grimm


----------



## anxious87

bate's motel


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America


----------



## enzo

My Mad Fat Diary

The After

Winners and Losers


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## xPaperPlanes

Sherlock


----------



## ourwater

The Middle


----------



## shelbster18

Lost. More than halfway through with this show. I love it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The X Files


----------



## BizarreReverend

^
Seconded.

Rewatching an episode a day for the first time in almost a decade. Still an amazing show.


----------



## Ally

departures


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The walking dead


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Modern Family. I LOVE GLORIA!!!!


----------



## MrKappa

Storage Wars!

It's as if they took the Antique Roadshow and combined it with Cops or something.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Twilight Zone


----------



## Vance




----------



## housebunny

Weed Wars


----------



## loophole

Cosby. Right now


----------



## MyChi

ineverwipe said:


> Lost


Same here. Lost is probably the best TV show I've ever seen. The amount of cliffhangers...  The last episode couldn't have ended better either. Very heart-touching.

Actively watching The Walking Dead now though.


----------



## TryingMara

About a Boy


----------



## shortcake

Mad Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Ally

Keeping Up With The Kardashians


----------



## 337786

Whose line is it anyway? i love that show


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Bad Ink and Pawn Stars.


----------



## Ally

The Chew


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## AceEmoKid

Bakemonogatari/物語.


----------



## Citrine

Derek


----------



## shortcake

Bad Guy


----------



## TopDawgENT

True Detective


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America


----------



## ineverwipe

Watching Heroes right now


----------



## TopDawgENT

ineverwipe said:


> Watching Heroes right now


Have u checked out True Detective? Ive just got into it & all the other shows i watch are taking a back seat to this now. HBO are the heavyweights in the tv game.


----------



## herk

Charlie Rose 8)


----------



## 1437

CSI ny


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

EDL Girls: Don't Call Me Racist, a documentary about female members
of the English Defence League.


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## TopDawgENT

lottetortoise said:


> edl girls: Don't call me racist, a documentary about female members
> of the english defence league.


bbc3 ?


----------



## RogerKlotz

Step By Step


----------



## Malin85

Veronica Mars.


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## shelbster18

The Americans


----------



## ourwater

12 Signs of Love [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## xPaperPlanes

Bates Motel.


----------



## c224

Hannibal


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Believe (on NBC) It's new and pretty interesting so far!


----------



## mr hoang

Suits- awesome show


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Yer Blues

Hockey Night in Canada


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Ally

The Ellen DeGeneres Show


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Still Waters

The Little Couple! - Madly in love with that show! They seem so genuine,vibrant and ALIVE!!


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Grimm.

I'm about to start Supernatural.


----------



## Ally

CNN Live


----------



## ineverwipe

Monday Night Raw


----------



## RelativelyMe

Took me like 2 1/2 years but I finally went through all the episodes of Breaking Bad =)


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## sad vlad

_*conan*_


----------



## Paper Samurai

Monster - jebus this is a good show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## imabean

The Wonder Years. Still haven't finished it whelp.


----------



## hybridmoments

Ridiculousness


----------



## Ckg2011

Counting Cars.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Crisigv

Vikings


----------



## acinorevlm

The Vampire Diaries


----------



## Ally

Hockey Night in Canada


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Bobcats)


----------



## MajorGravy

Psych. It was pretty good.


----------



## rosetintmyworld7

Bates Motel


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Ally

The Chew


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Charmander

Lost


----------



## xRoh

The Cube. Some silly gameshow here in the UK.


----------



## BTAG

Top Gear UK


----------



## bitemytongue

New Girl. I love it !


----------



## Toad Licker

^Good for you, so do I! 

Suburgatory


----------



## Ally

^ ditto about New Girl. The newest one was pretty darn funny :b

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The 4400
~ Continuum
~ Vikings
~ The Following
~ Borealis


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Xenos

Finished Game of Thrones season 3 and House of Cards season 2, both awesome, and looking to fill the gap I picked up Torchwood again. I think last time I tried it I was disappointed just because it wasn't Dr. Who, but trying to give it a chance; on it's own it's not a bad sci-fi show. I'm only five episodes in and I've heard it gets better.


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow

Xenos said:


> Finished Game of Thrones season 3 and House of Cards season 2, both awesome, and looking to fill the gap I picked up Torchwood again. I think last time I tried it I was disappointed just because it wasn't Dr. Who, but trying to give it a chance; on it's own it's not a bad sci-fi show. I'm only five episodes in and I've heard it gets better.


I love the books, and I'm really looking forward to season 4. House of cards is pretty damn good too. I finished season 1 this week, but I don't know if I'll start season 2 any soon.


----------



## Ally

NBA game, Toronto Raptors vs. Boston Celtics


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Canadian Brotha said:


> ~ The 4400
> ~ Continuum
> *~ Vikings*
> ~ The Following
> ~ Borealis


Fine show isn't it? I've been hanging out for the second season in its entirety, but haven't got a decent torrent yet.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Game of Thrones for me now, and some catch up of Naruto.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Bulls)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Arsenal vs Man City
~ Helix


----------



## MrKappa

A documentary about a Japan earthquake around 1923, and a single firestorm that engulfed 30,000 people or so, and the subsequent mass panic, fear and lynching of 8,000 or so Koreans. The militaristic government that brought order back to the devastated nation. The psychological and practical warfare waged in WWII with firebombings.


----------



## Citrine

Impractical Jokers


----------



## xPhoenix

Currently watching the classic episodes of Doctor Who. It's interesting. I love it haha


----------



## c224

Hannibal


----------



## Fairydust

Waking the Dead


----------



## Sgt Pepper

South Park!


----------



## Toad Licker

Morgan Freeman's Through the Wormhole


----------



## Still Waters

I've been watching Cops a lot lately,though I'm embarrassed to admit it. It's just fascinating to watch the dumb criminals thinking they can outrun or outwit the police. Oh and the constant -"that's not mine"-"I don't know how that got there" when their drugs are inevitably discovered in their pocket,sock,purse,wallet,car etc....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ V
~ Revolution
~ Liverpool vs Tottenham


----------



## AceEmoKid

Kuragehime. I'm a little surprised. Only finished 2 episodes, but so far I really like it. It's entertaining/funny, well animated, has fun and interesting characters, and focuses on themes of social anxiety, beauty ideals, and otaku.


----------



## cc1991

The Walking Dead


----------



## johnno

^ the walking dead, too 

no one ****s with ricks group :twisted


----------



## lisbeth

The Walking Dead. I haven't seen the finale yet but I'm excitedddd.

Just started watching American Horror Story on Netflix too.


----------



## hermito

The Walking Dead
Bitten 
The Musketeers 
*Continuum
*Archer [3 episodes]

*Need to watch.

My life revolves around TV shows :/


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Ally

The Chew


----------



## hermito

Archer


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## oood

Carnevale. It's a bit creepy so I've put off watching more.


----------



## green9206

The Walking Dead
Awake


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Lakers)


----------



## Ally

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Gelisa

sanford & son.


----------



## Gelisa

MajorGravy said:


> Psych. It was pretty good.


still can't believe the show is really over


----------



## Fairydust

NCIS


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolution


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Revolution
~ V
~ Vikings
~ Da Vinci's Demons


----------



## TotoroLisa

Stupidly watched Criminal Minds before I slept, had nightmares and now I cant sleep


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ericastooge

Say Yes to The Dress


----------



## loophole

Cosby


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Man City vs Southampton
~ Chelsea vs Stoke
~ Chicago PD
~ Jericho


----------



## c224

Hannibal
(my god was it a good one.. it always is I suppose)


----------



## ihans

The Big Bang Theory (another amazing episode :clap )


----------



## hmweasley

I watched an episode of Little House on the Prairie last night.


----------



## sonultra

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia. I can't get enough:banana


----------



## housebunny

^It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia!  I just watched a marathon.


----------



## c224

I just started season 3 of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, such a funny show


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Dan the man

Charles in Charge. Found some old episodes on you tube. Was pleasantly surprised, life seemed simpler back then.


----------



## Tokztero

Swamp Pawn


----------



## shelbster18

I finished all of Breaking Bad now. :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75

The Doris Day Show


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Everton vs Arsenal
~ West Ham vs Liverpool 
~ Jericho
~ Game of Thrones


----------



## hermito

GoT, GoT, GoT, GoT

It's finally here!


----------



## Steve French

A hockey game. Before that, a hockey game, and before that, another hockey game. I rarely watch TV, mostly sports, and only occasionally series on DVD or stolen. Watched the first season of Vikings a month or so ago. That was pretty good.


----------



## IcedOver

Ergh! On Saturday and Sunday I made myself sit and endure the third season of "Girls" free On Demand through Comcast's Watchathon week. I did the same thing last year with the first and second seasons. Oh my, this show makes you want to punch yourself in the face. The level of liberal hipsterdom is so high it's nauseating. The show's well made for the most part, but the characters are just so odious it's difficult to watch.


----------



## oood

hermito said:


> GoT, GoT, GoT, GoT
> 
> It's finally here!


I know! Exciting times


----------



## Ladysoul

The Block, its a renovating t.v show in Australia. cant wait till their auction their houses and find out the winner, 2 days away hehe 
&
Joan knows best E!


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Charmander

Game o' Trones


----------



## AceEmoKid

I started watching Daria and it's hilarious.


----------



## Steinerz

Game of Chairs


----------



## Ally

Big Brother


----------



## Spindrift

AceEmoKid said:


> I started watching Daria and it's hilarious.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kitchen Casino


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Chelsea vs PSG
~ Jericho


----------



## TheMachine

Hannibal (I love those psychological and psychotic thrillers)

& 

Braquo (French crime show involving Cops/Ex-Cops going behind the law to crack down on the Paris underworld)


----------



## dazdnconfusd

House


----------



## Ally

Modern Family


----------



## green9206

Hannibal.Does anyone else watch this show ? Its a modern day masterpiece.


----------



## something there

Archer


----------



## slyfox

The Red Green Show


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nets vs. Heat)


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Monk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Jericho
~ Bayern Munich vs Man-U


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday

Gilmore Girls. I know its kind of an old show now, but its still so funny to me.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Clippers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The After
~ Defying Gravity
~ Chicago PD


----------



## hermito

Chicago PD
The 100
Justified


----------



## xRoh

Game of Thrones
Lovely Complex
Maid-sama


----------



## ineverwipe

Hangar 1


----------



## TheLastDreamer

CSI


----------



## TheLastDreamer

mohit9206 said:


> Hannibal.Does anyone else watch this show ? Its a modern day masterpiece.


I used to watch just bits and pieces of the show in AXN. They are currently airing Season 2. I like the imaginations of Will. I am not sure if they are imaginations caus I don't know the storyline of the show. But I do know that Hannibal Lecter is the criminal and Will is being wrongly accused and the cop is being manipulated by Hannibal. ^_^


----------



## IveGotToast

Game Of Thrones (Oh Arya you sly little wolf.)
The Wire


----------



## ByStorm

House MD.
I've also been watching Mad Men.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## hermito

IveGotToast said:


> The Wire












As for me:

Suits
Elementary


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Vikings


----------



## Ally

Inside Amy Schumer. It was good. I wasn't expecting much, it was better


----------



## ashleynoelle87

Hawaii 5-0
Psych


----------



## AceEmoKid

Bob's Burgers. Couldn't concentrate though, so I just exited out of netflix within 5 minutes of streaming.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## hermito

Hannibal 
Hawaii 5-0


----------



## Ally

Kourtney and Kim take Miami :b


----------



## LolaViola

Friends With Better Lives. That was my first time watching it. It was pretty funny.


----------



## shortcake

Futurama


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Defying Gravity
~ Liverpool vs Man City
~ Swansea vs Chelsea


----------



## Callum96

Finished The Wire for the second time. Absolutely classic television


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## lexx

Grimm


----------



## TheLastDreamer

The Voice:S6


----------



## Tokztero

Forensic Files.


----------



## green9206

Game of Thrones season 1.


----------



## Steinerz

Archer


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Game Of Thrones


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## TryingMara

Criminal Minds


----------



## Ally

The Social


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Da Vinci's Demons
~ The Following


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## TryingMara

The Following


----------



## PandaPop

House of Cards

It's amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## slyfox

River Monsters. Not surprisingly with 6 seasons it looks like they might've run out of new fish to show. Still going to keep watching even though the last episode didn't seem to have much of an ending


----------



## Ckg2011

Survivorman Bigfoot Part 1 of 2.


----------



## sweetSacrifice

GoT... I'm just curious why they keep on saying winter is coming. 4 seasons and winter hasn't come yet


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Home and Away.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Blazers)


----------



## TryingMara

Fargo


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Man City vs. Sunderland
~ Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Arrested Development
Modern Family 
Game of Thrones


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## millenniumman75

The Brady Bunch
Season 1 Episode 3 - Sixth episode taped, but only the third to air - airdate October 10, 1969

"Eeny Meeny Mommy Daddy"
Cindy is starring in the school play _The Frog Prince_ as the fairy princess. She is very excited at the thought of her entire family watching her in the play, but later she is heartbroken when she discovers that she can only bring one parent, and she has much difficulty picking between Mike and Carol.

The elf was played by Brian Forster, who would later join The Partridge Family at the start of their second season in the Fall of 1971.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

2 Broke Girls. I watched it on iTunes.


----------



## RogerKlotz

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Chelsea vs Sunderland
~ Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Ckg2011

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## shelbster18

Dexter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Grizzlies vs. Thunder)


----------



## Seichi

The Walking Dead
Game of Thrones


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Impractical Jokers


----------



## lunarc

True Blood. 



*Bill Voice* 'SOOOOOOOOOOOKIE!'


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Impractical Jokers.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game Of Thrones
~ Da Vinci's Demons
~ Orphan Black
~ Man City vs. West Brom


----------



## Duskily

I am hooked on Game Of Thrones, the sex! The sex I tell ya! Oh yeah and the violence! The violence I tell ya!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Clippers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Atletico vs. Chelsea
~ The Following
~ Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Folded Edge

The Following - Season 2


----------



## Meadowlark

Spaced


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Wizards vs. Bulls)


----------



## Folded Edge

Meadowlark said:


> Spaced


Easily one of my all time favourite TV shows, utter genius.


----------



## Ckg2011

- Duel Survival 

- Marooned 

- Mountain Monsters


----------



## RobAlister

Marvel: Agents of SHIELD.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Blazers vs. Rockets)


----------



## AceEmoKid

i haven't watched adventure time in so long....just watching some scattered episodes from season 2.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Star Trek: The Next Generation
~ Vikings
~ The Following


----------



## Slytherclaw

Just got caught up with Game of Thrones and Supernatural  And I also got seasons 1-3 of GOT on DVD today! Wooo!


----------



## Slytherclaw

Meadowlark said:


> Spaced


I am so heartbroken this is no longer on Netflix. :cry


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Beyond Scared Straight.
the kids on that show, my god...:doh:twak


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Box


----------



## londonguy202

Toad Licker said:


> Black Box


Just watched it last night and tweeted about it on www.twitter.com/kartd200. It was a good show at least showing how bi polar affects people and Kelly's acting is just amazing. Reminds me of house and the short lived NBC show Do No Harm. Very good show for the summer


----------



## green9206

Is there even anything better than Game of Thrones and Hannibal on tv right now ? These two are the best current tv shows.


----------



## londonguy202

mohit9206 said:


> Is there even anything better than Game of Thrones and Hannibal on tv right now ? These two are the best current tv shows.


True dat. I also liking the new ABC show black box


----------



## green9206

londonguy202 said:


> True dat. I also liking the new ABC shoe black box
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Well there has been quite a lot of hate going around the internet against this show.. few examples


> This is truly sick, in the traditional sense of the word. What an incredible dis-service to the health care community and those that suffer from bipolar. Shame on you for this show. Shame, shame, shame. Take this off the air and run some PSAs that inform the public that this is a shameful depiction of mental health disorders. I can't say it enough. SHAME, SHAME, SHAME. SHAME!!!!!!!





> Like 'House' she's an unlikable, annoying character. Her portrayal of bipolar disorder is inaccurate. No one would put up with her


I havent watched this show but is it good ? what's it about ?


----------



## londonguy202

mohit9206 said:


> Well there has been quite a lot of hate going around the internet against this show.. few examples
> I havent watched this show but is it good ? what's it about ?


Yeah its gold, Kelly is a good actress and she's British. I got into because of the promos. I'm a such for marketing. The show rubs from now thru may 15. It also shows impact of bio polar. Very good show . you can check it out on demand


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Barclays Premier League


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Rockets vs. Blazers)


----------



## Tokztero

Redrum


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Thunder vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Duskily

mohit9206 said:


> Is there even anything better than Game of Thrones and Hannibal on tv right now ? These two are the best current tv shows.


My tv show would be better than Game Of Thrones.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Mavericks)


----------



## Blushy

Merlin


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Clippers)


----------



## Ckg2011

Mountain Monsters Mason County Mothman.


----------



## kiiwiih

QI


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Chelsea vs Madrid
~ Star Trek


----------



## Toad Licker

Black box


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Vikings
~ Chicago PD
~ Revolution
~ The Following


----------



## shelbster18

The X-Files. I have a long way to go with this show. Just watched the pilot episode.


----------



## oood

Hannibal. This season is quite the wild ride


----------



## IveGotToast

House Of Cards
Scrubs (Forgot how good this show is)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Rockets vs. Blazers)


----------



## Aeturnus

Daria. The greatest show MTV has ever done.


----------



## kangarabbit

My Mad Fat Diaries. It's nice to be able to empathize with the main character when it comes to body/weight insecurities, but unlike her, I don't have a great personality to compensate.


----------



## Iselilja

Criminal Minds


----------



## Nunuc

*24*
Season 5
Episode 16

I don't like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Clippers)


----------



## slyfox

Watching River Monsters


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## ashleynoelle87

Castle


----------



## Perkins

Justified. Tim Olyphant is hawt.


----------



## Nunuc

24
Season 6 Episode 1

Jack Bauer would make a good vampire.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Clippers vs. Thunder)


----------



## green9206

24 Season 9 episodes 1 and 2. Didn't enjoy them at all.Dull and boring.


----------



## IveGotToast

New Girl


----------



## Sprocketjam

Game of Thrones

But I'm also watching Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D and I'm working my way through Arrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game of Thrones
~ Star Trek


----------



## Yer Blues

Game of Thrones


----------



## Sindelle

Game of Thrones and Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Tokztero

Toad Licker said:


> Chopped


Me too.

I wanted Wanona to win.


----------



## Jaida

Fringe


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Star Trek
~Man City vs Aston Villa


----------



## Noca

Person of Interest


----------



## redfaced

person of interest and fargo, both are great.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Clippers vs. Thunder)


----------



## lunarc

Dexter. A little annoyed about the ending.


----------



## Iselilja

Snapped


----------



## Kalliber

big bang theory


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Jonah From Tonga. hilarious.


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Box


----------



## Sean07

mohit9206 said:


> Is there even anything better than Game of Thrones and Hannibal on tv right now ? These two are the best current tv shows.


Those two have only recently been bettered by True Detective. Absolutely engrossing 8 episodes with awesome acting from McConaughey and Woody Harrelson. Seriously worth watching.

In terms of comedy, Garth Marenghi's Darkplace is probably the funniest show I've seen since the uk office. Richard Ayoade is hilarious.


----------



## ourwater

The Middle


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Chicago PD
~ Revolution
~ Star Trek


----------



## TryingMara

Psych


----------



## tea111red

Something on Bravo.


----------



## Kalliber

SpongeBob xD


----------



## shortcake

Futurama!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Thunder vs. Clippers)


----------



## VividImagination

Continuum.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Revolution
~ Man City vs West Ham
~ Star Trek


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Blazers)


----------



## AsYouAre

I'm currently catching up on shows I'm behind on. I recently caught up with Once Upon a Time, now on to Revenge and then Arrow.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Pacers vs. Wizards)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Blazers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game of Thrones
~ Star Trek


----------



## Ally

Bethenny talk show


----------



## Ckg2011

The Daily Show.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Clippers vs. Thunder)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Star Trek
~ Sevilla vs Benfica


----------



## VividImagination

Person of Interest.


----------



## JustThisGuy

SNL. Host: Andrew Garfield.


----------



## Kalliber

Scared straight


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Blazers vs. Spurs)


----------



## Stiltzkin

True Detective, haven't slept, spent all night watching 1st season. Just wow :clap


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Game of Thrones
Hannibal
Supernatural


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Box


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Star Trek
~ Revolution


----------



## Kalliber

Supernatural


----------



## Fairydust

Gogglebox.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Ckg2011

2014 NASCAR Sprint All Star Race.


----------



## Folded Edge

Modern Family and the first episode of Penny Dreadful.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## lunarc

I'm currently watching Star Trek: Voyager.


----------



## Folded Edge

Last episode of the current season of ... Agents of Shield and The Blacklist. Continued with watching episode 1 season 1 of Game of Thrones, the multi season re-watchathon begins :clap


----------



## Aribeth

True Detective.
It was good. But it's extremely overrated imo. Nowhere near Breaking Bad, yet it has like 9.5 on imdb.
My score for it would be between 8 and 8.2.


----------



## IveGotToast

Just finished the 1st episode of the 2nd season of House Of Cards.










Defiantly didn't see that one coming.

I'm limiting myself to one episode a day to keep from binge watching.


----------



## IveGotToast

andreiuca said:


> True Detective.
> It was good. But it's extremely overrated imo. Nowhere near Breaking Bad, yet it has like 9.5 on imdb.
> My score for it would be between 8 and 8.2.


I think it deserved more like a 9.0


----------



## Kalliber

Supernatural


----------



## Noca

Person of Interest season 3 finale.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game Of Thrones
~ Star Trek


----------



## JustThisGuy

Bourdain's Parts Unknown.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Thunder vs. Spurs)


----------



## karenw

Happy Valley


----------



## Ally

Inside Amy Schumer <3 weirdly funny


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Heat vs. Pacers)


----------



## miminka

bugs bunny & tweety show. all i feel like watching lately. i forgot how much i love foghorn leghorn. he's so damn funny.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I haven't turned my TV on for at least a month. And last time I did, it was just to check and see if it still worked.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Thunder vs. Spurs)


----------



## sophiam

Arrested Development


----------



## bencastle

Castle


----------



## mezzoforte

House of Cards or Bates Motel...can't remember lol.


----------



## Dream King

Supernatural


----------



## scooby

Finished off season 3 of American Horror Story. So mad I stuck with it until the end. I was fed up with it by a couple episodes, but thought I would stick it out to the end in case it might have actually turned good. There were some glimmers of goodness in it, but nope, was extremely disappointed and annoyed that I watched the whole thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Canada


----------



## Ally

Pretty Little Liars, season 2....had a little marathon lol :b


----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18

Lost. 10 more episodes left and I'll be done with the show for good. I'm going to miss it. :'3 I can't wait to see how it ends.


----------



## Tokztero

Hardcore Pawn.


----------



## 24madrid12

hey arnold!


----------



## redblurr

NFL network


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Star Trek
~ Champions League Final(later today)


----------



## twitchy666

L o s t


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## shortcake

Mad Men


----------



## EternalTime

That Metal Show


----------



## slyfox

X-Files. I'm somewhere in the 5th season atm


----------



## c224

Hannibal :'(


----------



## Ally

TMZ


----------



## Charmander

I got sidetracked by a random episode of Murder She Wrote.


----------



## JeruHendrix

I got done with House of Cards a couple of nights ago. Pretty damned good. I liked season 1 better than season 2. I wasn't expecting to be into a politics show. Kevin Spacey does an awesome job.

I'm watching Brooklyn 99 right now. Very goofy. There are some pretty funny gags. Everyone on the show has a pretty good comedic chemistry.


----------



## Folded Edge

A few episodes from Game of Thrones season 1 and a couple of episodes from the 2nd season of House of Cards.


----------



## Tokztero

One Piece.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Pacers vs. Heat)


----------



## shortcake

Simpsons!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Marvel's Agents of SHIELD.

Good season finale. Maybe it'll really go somewhere the next season. Too much touch and go this first round.


----------



## EternalTime

The X-Files.


----------



## ourwater

Angel - Smile Time


----------



## JustThisGuy

Jim Henson's Creature Shop


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Thunder)


----------



## TryingMara

Criminal Minds


----------



## Ally

MLB game. Go Jays!!


----------



## Fooza

Breaking Bad 

Loved it, glad I waited so I could watch all the seasons from start to finish.


----------



## number

Twin Peaks


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Pacers vs. Heat)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Revolution
~ Star Trek


----------



## willverson82

@Midnight! Great show.


----------



## Nicole G

Watching The Talk right now.


----------



## Ally

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Ally

Faking It


----------



## Nicole G

Watching Rachael Ray Show


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Thunder)


----------



## Folded Edge

House of Cards season 2


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Heat vs. Pacers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Thunder vs. Spurs)


----------



## Marko3

whoa.. when did i last watch TV? :con

i think 2 yrs ago... .. so i forgot wut it was..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## JustThisGuy

The World Wars


----------



## Princess Gustopher

Young Justice


----------



## Folded Edge

The Walking Dead season 4, should have watched this long before now


----------



## x Faceless x

I've been catching up on Shameless for the past few days.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Pacers vs. Heat)


----------



## anxious87

Supersized Pets


----------



## 1437

Snl


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Thunder)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Da Vinci's Demons


----------



## Folded Edge

The Walking Dead - 6th of season 4. Great stuff. The show just keeps getting better. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Ally

currently The Chew, before that was F.R.I.E.N.D.S


----------



## Morbid

Big Bang Theory


----------



## JustThisGuy

Spurlock's Inside Man


----------



## CatFiend

I started watching The Sopranos last week, I'm up to season 4.


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## TryingMara

Mike & Molly


----------



## Ally

MLB game. Blue Jays vs. Tigers


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Tokztero

Disappeared


----------



## slyfox

X-Files


----------



## karenw

Mad Dogs


----------



## Folded Edge

Episodes


----------



## mr hoang

Two and a half men. It was the episode where brooke shields moves next door. funny episode. Charlie sheen was good on that show. Miss those episodes. It doesnt compare to the new ones with kutcher.


----------



## ourwater

Living with Autism


----------



## Ckg2011

Jennifer Falls.


----------



## Toad Licker

Morgan Freeman's Through the Wormhole


----------



## cmed

Stalked: Investigation Discovery. Fascinating.


----------



## Citrine

Prison Break


----------



## animeflower6084

Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Heat vs. Spurs)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soccer Central


----------



## BillDauterive

King Of The Hill on DVD.

I wish Netflix didn't remove it. ;-;


----------



## badwolfluna

Doctor Who, best science fiction show in my opinion  (other than star trek of course)


----------



## Nunuc

2nd season of Orange Is the New Black.


----------



## Folded Edge

(Re-watching) season 2 of Games of Thrones. Crazy how many bits of detail I'd forgotten.


----------



## mezzoforte

Currently watching Orange is the New Black. The first episode of season 2. I missed this show so much. :heart


----------



## Nanuki

.


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## michaelwyatt2014

"My Name is Earl" - it pisses me off they ****ed up the ending.


----------



## scooby

Just watched the first episode of Flight of the Conchords and am now going to binge watch it. Show is hilarious.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Ally

The Big Bang Theory <3


----------



## Folded Edge

More of the first season of 'Orange is the New Black' - brilliant stuff :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Heat vs. Spurs)


----------



## NoClue32

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game Of Thrones
~ Soccer Central
~ Defiance


----------



## Ally

The Chew


----------



## Citrine

-more Prison Break
-Game of Thrones


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Right now, I am watching the season premiere of...
> 
> :yay Pretty Little Liars :boogie












Just started Season 4.....:b


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Spurs vs. Heat)


----------



## loaner

Shameless (US) version… fantastic


----------



## TryingMara

Fargo


----------



## Tokztero

Hardcore Pawn


----------



## scooby

Latest episode of Penny Dreadful.


----------



## Gus954

Top Gear UK


----------



## Fat Man

The Office(U.S.)


----------



## Toad Licker

Morgan Freeman's Through the Wormhole


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Brazil vs Croatia


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Spurs vs. Heat)


----------



## mooncake

Fargo


----------



## Nicole G

Chopped Canada


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Cameroon vs Mexico
~ Spain vs The Netherlands
~ Chile vs Australia


----------



## Ally

MLB game. Blue Jays vs. Orioles


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Nicole G

House


----------



## Citrine

Misfits


----------



## Ckg2011

Local News.


----------



## Sindelle

Once upon a time. and afterwards game of thrones


----------



## ourwater

Twilight Zone: Mute


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## mr hoang

Suits. Season 4 opener. What an awesome show. Just when you think it couldnt get any better.


----------



## 1437

Brooklyn nine nine


----------



## IveGotToast

Game o' Thrones


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Heat vs. Spurs)


----------



## Nicole G

Gilmore Girls


----------



## slyfox

Jerry Springer. It wasn't my choice. The Steve Wilkos show is a little better


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Nicole G

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Thedood

Orange Is The New Black.


----------



## londonguy202

World cup matches and catch up on DVR shows


----------



## Folded Edge

BBC Horizon : Where Is Flight MH370?


----------



## Tokztero

Dirty Jobs.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Citrine

-Mad Men 
-Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Box


----------



## Nicole G

The Chew


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Penny Dreadful
~ Salem
~ Game of Thrones
~ World Cup


----------



## Folded Edge

*Dominion*

Edit: Blah, blah, blah


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Citrine

Suits


----------



## Charmander

One Tree Hill


----------



## Nicole G

House


----------



## anxious87

My So-Called Life


----------



## RainingLotus

Emergency Couple


----------



## Citrine

-Game of Thrones 
-American Horror Stories, season 3. That opening credits intro...:afr


----------



## fezzesarecool

The Voice Australia


----------



## spanish sahara

The Office (the UK one).


----------



## Folded Edge

Game of Thrones (season 3)


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Nicole G

The Chew


----------



## Ally

^ thought I was the only one! Love that show 

The Social


----------



## mr hoang

Citrine said:


> Suits


love this show!


----------



## ineverwipe

Eastbound and Down


----------



## haniya11

Old muvie songs.....


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## x Faceless x

Prison Break


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Arrow
~ World Cup


----------



## juvy

The Grimm


----------



## Pookie3

Orange is the new black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Nicole G

^^ I find news hard to watch. Lot of depressing news and things happening in the world that will get me down if I watch it. They do have some useful information but to have watch the depressing parts to get to that is not worth it. 

I went through my collection of TV series and decided to re watch the whole series of House. It's been about a week and I am on Season 2 already.


----------



## entangled

Most recent one that was actually on/airing? Louie.

Most recent that wasn't actually airing (rerun)? Seinfeld.


----------



## c224

Dexter


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Canada


----------



## 1437

Top gear uk


----------



## Folded Edge

BBC coverage of Glastonbury 2014 - The Arcade Fire set - utter genius :clap MUST SEE THEM LIVE IN PERSON!!!! Sadly missed out seeing live locally last year, said gig had sold out by the time I heard about it. Next time for sure :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## londonguy202

Suits and Graceland


----------



## gamingpup

Family guy.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Spooks
~ Penny Dreadful
~ Salem
~ Falling Skies


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Damn, I forgot to set my DVR.

- Not "Falling Skies"


----------



## AllieG

Catfish. I don't know why I like that show as much as I do.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## TryingMara

Community


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Nicole G

Toad Licker said:


> Chopped


A lot of food network shows you watch .

I enjoy food network as well.

Watching House here


----------



## Cyclonic

Just finished up Dexter, now watching Eureka


----------



## Toad Licker

Morgan Freeman's Through the Wormhole


----------



## longthinframe

Fargo


----------



## The Enemy Within

The X-Files


----------



## pocketbird

Bob's Burgers, always


----------



## Folded Edge

Dominion


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Folded Edge

Under The Dome - the 2nd season just started


----------



## Unknown0001

Hawaii Five-0


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Folded Edge

^ Snap 

The Walking Dead.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lol.

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## citizen_erased

Agents Of S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## WineKitty

The Walking Dead


----------



## Folded Edge

^ More Snap lol 

The Walking Dead - More season 4, episodes 8 - 10 . Love this show :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

^Good for you, so do I. 

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star


----------



## souncanadian

Started re-watching Death Note yesterday


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## AllieG

New Girl... I can be such a girl sometimes.


----------



## Nicole G

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Wren611

That 70's Show.


----------



## Slytherclaw

Orphan Black...brilliant show


----------



## Folded Edge

Extant - brand new Sci-Fi show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Box


----------



## Nicole G

The Simpsons


----------



## Folded Edge

Under The Dome


----------



## slyfox

The Red Green Show


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly


----------



## LittleMerlin

Major Crimes


----------



## Equity

How not to live your life.


----------



## Nicole G

House


----------



## ocelot81

Longmire (Netflix)


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Sixties (CNN)


----------



## LolaViola

SNL


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Nicole G

Simpsons


----------



## JustThisGuy

The 90s (Nat Geo).


----------



## LittleMerlin

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Falling Skies
~ Salem


----------



## Nicole G

House (again lol)


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

local news


----------



## Folded Edge

The Walking Dead - more of season 4.

Premier episode of 'The Strain'. Which is looking like it might just be a great new Sci-Fi vampire series. Well worth checking out :yes

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2654620/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Nekomata

Naruto Shippuuden


----------



## Folded Edge

The Walking Dead - Episode 14, season 4  :wtf:cry


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

America's Got Talent - that show is intentionally and unintentionally hilarious. hahah


----------



## Claudia87

A special on National Geographic called "The 90's: The Last Great Decade?"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Straight No Chaser(Clint Eastwood's doc on Thelonious Monk)
~ 24
~ Luther


----------



## CatFiend

♫hanni hanni hanni hanni hannibal♫


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## x Faceless x

The Leftovers


----------



## MariLushi

Modern Family


----------



## IveGotToast

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Whatev

The Twilight Zone


----------



## Ckg2011

American Dad.


----------



## mr hoang

Trailer Park boys.... samsquatch got me!!! Haha


----------



## Folded Edge

The Walking Dead.

Penny Dreadful.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League Basketball (Hawks vs. Blazers)


----------



## Folded Edge

Extant. 

The Sky At Night.


----------



## Claudia87

The best.


----------



## IveGotToast

Parks And Rec


----------



## Darktower776

Louie and just started watching Arrow.


----------



## mr hoang

Just started watching house of cards. Trying to see what the hype is about.


----------



## Thedood

Started marathoning Weeds on Netflix.

First two seasons were good, then it got kind of stupid..


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Box


----------



## TabbyTab

Supernatural season 8 episode... 9 I wanna say ?


----------



## donzen

Boku no pico.

Okay for real now, The walking dead season 3 till episode 6 I think? xD


----------



## bluegc8

Suits, season 3 just came out on netflix.


----------



## SunshineSam218

Family Guy


----------



## The Islander

Without a Trace


----------



## Folded Edge

Under The Dome.

The West Wing - I've finally gotten around to watching this. Seems pretty good a couple of episodes in. Boxset overdose time


----------



## skys

switching between The Walking Dead and big brother


----------



## shelbster18

The Strain


----------



## IveGotToast

Arrow. Not bad. It follows the same prime time drama formula that i despise, but since it's the Green Arrow, I'm willing to give it more leeway. The fact that he actually kills is good too. Plus it has Deadshot. I love Deadshot.


----------



## oood

Brooklyn Nine Nine (Y)


----------



## Toad Licker

3rd Rock from the Sun


----------



## Nicole G

The Rachael Ray Show


----------



## Folded Edge

The West Wing.

Dominion.


----------



## Ckg2011

Doomsday Preppers.


----------



## Nekomata

Naruto Shippuuden.


----------



## coldroland

aqua teen hunger force lmao


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## Nekomata

Uchuu Kyoudai


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

King of the Hill. it was actually this episode, where Bobby has ADHD:


----------



## Folded Edge

In a complete repeat of last night :

The West Wing.

Dominion. 

:sus the next episodes to be fair.


----------



## bluegc8

Hell on wheels


----------



## Folded Edge

So I just watched the trailer for the new (4th) series of Homeland on IMDB starting later this year.  
Given how the last series ended, I had presumed that it had reached it's conclusion. :sus


----------



## mr hoang

Folded Edge said:


> So I just watched the trailer for the new (4th) series of Homeland on IMDB starting later this year.
> Given how the last series ended, I had presumed that it had reached it's conclusion. :sus


Whatever they are planning, I hope its good because it wouldnt be the same without brody.


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

MasterChef. I wonder what they do with the rest of the food. They had the contestants each cut and fillet a giant salmon, and served a 1/12th of it.


----------



## hollandya

Working on the catch up to Teen Wolf. Don't judge me though, guys. I've been watching since I was sixteen, and with some shows....once you're in, you're in.


----------



## Folded Edge

The Strain.

The West Wing.


----------



## Ckg2011

Family Guy.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## karenw

John Bishops Australia/Prison Break.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Bates Motel.


----------



## Folded Edge

The West Wing.

Dominion.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Stargate Universe


----------



## Ckg2011

Dirty Jobs.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## CatFiend

Wilfred


----------



## Toad Licker

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Ally

The Social


----------



## crystaltears

Cain and Abel


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Defiance
~ Stargate Universe


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Folded Edge

Extant.

The West Wing.

Episodes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Crossbones
~ Stargate Universe


----------



## Ckg2011

World War One The First Modern War.


----------



## Kakumbus

True Blood S07


----------



## IveGotToast

That 70's Show


----------



## wildcherry876

True Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## entangled

Big Brother. Not sure why I continue to watch this show...


----------



## Charmander

Misfits. Forgot how much I used to love this show!


----------



## cc1991

Modern Family


----------



## Folded Edge

More of The West Wing. Now utterly addicted and I'm only just about to finish the first season. 

I D/L'd the complete box set - 55 gigs , it took ages to finish. :lol


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## wildcherry876

Pokemon!


----------



## Nicole G

Two and a Half Men


----------



## The Islander

The Bridge


----------



## Folded Edge

The Strain.

The West Wing.

Under The Dome.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Ckg2011

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## RRAAGGEE

Game of Thrones


----------



## catcharay

Damages. Watched it first time yest. It has started off really good


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Stargate Universe



catcharay said:


> Damages. Watched it first time yest. It has started off really good


I really enjoyed that series


----------



## IveGotToast

Jeopardy 

New Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## The Islander

Bones


----------



## Toad Licker

American Grilled


----------



## Nicole G

The Price Is Right


----------



## igor1701

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Tokztero

Top 20 Funniest


----------



## CharmedOne

Tyrant



Scrub-Zero said:


> Bates Motel.


Really? So, I take it you haven't watched tv for a few months or you've downloaded or rented it? Love that show, though. Especially now that Norman's mind is snapping like dry twigs in late autumn. (Oddly, I like that I'm sitting there conflicted: simultaneously knowing he has to downward spiral, yet wishing for intervention...) Wish they wouldn't make us wait so long between seasons, though.



Toad Licker said:


> Cutthroat Kitchen


My mom _hates_ that show, lol. While I have to admit, I don't usually like mean-spirited stuff, every once in a while a snarky show comes along that I really dig and that's one of 'em. (Just Shoot Me and Celebrity Deathmatch also come to mind...)



Folded Edge said:


> The Strain.


That last episode... Wow, so much cringe...












IveGotToast said:


> Jeopardy


The Teen Tournaments make me feel like I have a fighting chance intellectually, lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CharmedOne said:


> Really? So, I take it you haven't watched tv for a few months or you've downloaded or rented it?


I don't watch TV. I don't even own a TV hehe. At one point in my life, television was all i had to do and eventually i reach a fed up point with it. I mean, i couldn't even watch a commercial without wanting to reach for a shotgun. I figured it was time to quit and do something else. So i tossed my TV in the trash and never went back lol.

Now i watch shows i'm interested in on my computer. I choose what i want to watch instead of the TV choosing what it wants to show me, so to speak(if that makes sense). It makes it more bearable. But even then i don't watch a ton of shows. It's hard to get into them.

Anyway. The newest show i started watching is The Strain. Looks good so far.



CharmedOne said:


> Love that show, though. Especially now that Norman's mind is snapping like dry twigs in late autumn. (Oddly, I like that I'm sitting there conflicted: simultaneously knowing he has to downward spiral, yet wishing for intervention...) Wish they wouldn't make us wait so long between seasons, though.


Yeah it's interesting. Poor Norman lol. I'm sure getting stuck in that box raised his psycho meter a few notches 
But his mother. Man, she's crazy lol. Probably more crazy than he is.


----------



## CharmedOne

Scrub-Zero said:


> I don't watch TV. I don't even own a TV hehe. At one point in my life, television was all i had to do and eventually i reach a fed up point with it. I mean, i couldn't even watch a commercial without wanting to reach for a shotgun. I figured it was time to quit and do something else. So i tossed my TV in the trash and never went back lol.
> 
> Now i watch shows i'm interested in on my computer. I choose what i want to watch instead of the TV choosing what it wants to show me, so to speak(if that makes sense)


Makes total sense. I should seriously do that. The cable company has a monopoly in this area right now, so prices are sky high, and even if I hold off and watch shows on the "On Demand" channel, most shows have fast-forwarding disabled, so you can't skip the commercials. Funny, I was an advertising major in college and I still really resent them. Most are incredibly lame and we're so inundated with them. Plus, I'M PAYING for cable! I'm paying, so WHY are there commercials?!



Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah it's interesting. Poor Norman lol. I'm sure getting stuck in that box raised his psycho meter a few notches
> But his mother. Man, she's crazy lol. Probably more crazy than he is.


Yeah, she's got some major issues. :um I fluctuate between enjoying their craziness and feeling really bad for each of them. I think it's a testament to the talent of the actors that they evoke my empathy/sympathy. (Or maybe I can really relate to the occasional flipping out and feeling crazy, lol.) I hate waiting like a year for some of these shows to come out with their new seasons, though. Some of them lose their momentum for me because of that. I really got into the first season of Rectify, and after the long wait for it to return, I just kinda can't get back into it now. Don't know why some programs have such a long hiatus.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CharmedOne said:


> Makes total sense. I should seriously do that. The cable company has a monopoly in this area right now, so prices are sky high, and even if I hold off and watch shows on the "On Demand" channel, most shows have fast-forwarding disabled, so you can't skip the commercials. Funny, I was an advertising major in college and I still really resent them. Most are incredibly lame and we're so inundated with them. Plus, I'M PAYING for cable! I'm paying, so WHY are there commercials?!


There's not a lot imagination when it comes to commercials. I mean some can be genuinely funny/cool, but not after you watch them 400 times. That's just torture. There are movie channels and netflix with no commercial but movie channels always show the same movies over and over lol.

Netflix is great though.



CharmedOne said:


> I think it's a testament to the talent of the actors that they evoke my empathy/sympathy.


They have pretty convincing actors for sure. I like that Ian Tracey is in the show. He's a cool Canadian Actor.



CharmedOne said:


> (Or maybe I can really relate to the occasional flipping out and feeling crazy, lol.)


As a man with a temper, i can relate 



CharmedOne said:


> I hate waiting like a year for some of these shows to come out with their new seasons, though. Some of them lose their momentum for me because of that. I really got into the first season of Rectify, and after the long wait for it to return, I just kinda can't get back into it now. Don't know why some programs have such a long hiatus.


I agree about the momentum. I'm still waiting for season 7 of Sons of Anarchy. :blank
I guess i will have to refresh my memory by watching season 1 to 6 again before Septembre 8 :b


----------



## Nicole G

The Simpsons


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Defiance
~ Stargate Universe


----------



## redblurr

Sportscenter


----------



## Folded Edge

Extant. (I'm surprised that it seems no one else on here seems to be watching this!?!)

The West Wing.


----------



## Folded Edge

CharmedOne said:


> That last episode... Wow, so much cringe...


It really was, sadly :yes. That album pic is so on the money :lol


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

Being Human, Episode 3, season 1, 
The US version. 
Was fun to watch. 

"And maybe if there is such a thing as mercy, we find each other"


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Joanna96

New Girl


----------



## Crisigv

The Quest. Looks interesting.


----------



## IveGotToast

Freaks and Geeks


----------



## nithiya

Just done watching Above Suspicion


----------



## diamondheart89

Modern Family. I kind of love it.


----------



## JamesM2

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Folded Edge

Dominion.

(I don't know why :sus)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Amanda1993

Orange is the New Black, absolutely addicted to it atm.


----------



## Folded Edge

More of...
The West Wing. :clap


----------



## TryingMara

Mike & Molly


----------



## mr hoang

Suits. Its becoming too much about relationships. Turning into a soap opera.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hell on Wheels


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Giants vs. Bills)


----------



## Nicole G

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Falling Skies


----------



## Nicole G

House


----------



## Cellophane

The Musketeers


----------



## Folded Edge

The Strain.

The West Wing.

Under The Dome.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Nicole G

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Folded Edge

The West Wing.


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Nicole G

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The Dick Van **** Show on Amazon Prime. I'm a new subscriber.


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Nicole G

The Price is Right


----------



## wmu'14

NHL Network game replays
Big Brother


----------



## IveGotToast

Arrow

The lead character is really weak, but I love all the villains and side characters.


----------



## skys

The Walking Dead


----------



## seeking777

The Mindy Project!!! I love that show now. Mindy Kaling is sooo funny. Can you tell how much I love that show? lol


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Seahawks vs. Broncos)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Defiance


----------



## Nicole G

Wheel of Fortune


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Catfish


----------



## Folded Edge

More of - 

The West Wing

(Unsurprisingly)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## WillCedar

Big Brother


----------



## Folded Edge

The West Wing.

Extant.

More of The West Wing.


----------



## probably offline

Orange is the new black.


----------



## Alexandra Marie

Million dollar listing LA


----------



## iKenn

Still Standing.


----------



## AnxAsh

Impractical Jokers


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Nekomata

Naruto Shippuuden


----------



## Folded Edge

The West Wing. 

Who Do You Think You are?


----------



## Toad Licker

Breaking Bad


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Nekomata

Uchuu Kyoudai


----------



## The Islander

The Bridge


----------



## scooby

I binged on the first season of True Detective last night.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Nicole G

Two and A Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Nicole G

Jeopardy


----------



## Folded Edge

The West Wing.

The Strain. Now starting to wonder what type of cheese it is? A mild cheddar, an Edam or a strong, smelly Blue Cheese :b


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## seeking777

Scandal!!! If anybody else on here watches it vm or pm me. I want to talk about it.


----------



## juvy

Gang Related


----------



## iKenn

Baby Dady, it's a pretty good sitcom.
Everyone should check it out.
What make's it good for me is the interactions between the charachters.


----------



## Nicole G

Two and A Half Men


----------



## CrayCray

Mine was the game of thrones. Decided on watch season 1 again on sum website. I was bored


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Defiance


----------



## daniellynelly

Wilfred! Season 4


----------



## Toad Licker

Pre-season Football (Jaguars vs. Bears)


----------



## Folded Edge

The West Wing. 

22 episodes per series, 7 series in total. I'm about 56 episodes in - brilliant stuff :clap


----------



## Nicole G

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Slytherclaw

Breaking Bad  I'm on season 3 currently.


----------



## AussiePea

Slytherclaw said:


> Breaking Bad  I'm on season 3 currently.


I hope you have the next few days booked out because you won't be able to stop!

Been on a always sunny in Philadelphia binge of late.


----------



## coffeeaddict

I have been watching Suits and Ray Donovan lately. And waiting to Walking Dead's new season to start.


----------



## housebunny

Breaking Bad


----------



## musiclover55

Dating Naked on vh1


----------



## Citrine

Hannibal


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Chargers vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Barclay's Premier League(multiple games)


----------



## Folded Edge

The West Wing. Now on season 3. Tiss great, it is


----------



## Hazelg

The big bang theory is great! i can't stop laughing.
Im currently obsessed with scandal. I wish i have the confidence of Olivia Pope.


----------



## JamesM2

Big Bang Theory


----------



## orsomething

keys to the VIP it is officially my fave show

denise and hansolo probably would love it too if u guys see this post get on that KttV time


----------



## JohnDoe26

Big Brother.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## zazen11

Earlier today I watched a program on a Japanese news channel, where a cameraman goes for a walkabout around a city so as to give the viewer a tourist's view. The city was Konya in Turkey. It looked like a really nice place and the people all seemed relaxed and happy too.


----------



## The Islander

Weird Or What?


----------



## Folded Edge

The West Wing.

Under The Dome.


----------



## Sabreena

Project Runway, Season 13


----------



## Fat Man

Adventure Time, it's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Citrine

Last Comic Standing


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Pre-season Football (Chiefs vs. Panthers)


----------



## musiclover55

Naked and afraid


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Pre-season Football (Browns vs. Redskins)


----------



## oinaz

Outlander


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Boy Meets World.


----------



## herk

Nathan For You

i go back and forth between cringing and dying laughing at this


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

3rd Rock from the Sun


----------



## Citrine

Hannibal season 2. 10am and it's already on man oh man is it gettin good gah.


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx

The Fosters


----------



## Folded Edge

Horizon.

The West Wing.

Under The Dome. (3rd season just ain't as good so far.)


----------



## CrayCray

Please like me


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Toad Licker

Pre-season Football (Bears vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Folded Edge

The West Wing. 

Dominion.


----------



## theCARS1979

the 60s Batman Tv Show


----------



## tea111red

Trauma: Life in the ER


----------



## Daysleeper

Parks and Rec


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Pre-season Football (Saints vs. Colts)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Pre-season Football (Bengals vs. Cardinals)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Man City/Liverpool
~ Defiance
~ Falling Skies


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## IamGroot

Fargo

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## vanillabeanplease

The Killing


----------



## wmu'14

The Simpsons of course


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Folded Edge

Extant.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Seahawks vs. Raidedrs)


----------



## Toad Licker

:dd


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Falling Skies
~ Barclay's Premier League & Bundesliga matches


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## IveGotToast

House Of Cards


----------



## TryingMara

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## The Islander

House


----------



## TryingMara

Modern Family


----------



## Citrine

Under the Dome, season 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Houdini TV mini-series on right now


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly


----------



## Fat Man

Orange is the new Black.


----------



## Live Through This

Arrested Development. Gone too damn soon.


----------



## Galileo

I am currently binge watching all seasons of All Saints (australian medical drama).


----------



## JamesM2

Dragons' Den.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Defiance


----------



## Alex 610

Finding Carter


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Seahawks)


----------



## The Islander

Bones


----------



## IveGotToast

Breaking Bad


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

ANTM cycle 21. I can't get enough Ã°ÂŸÂ˜Â³


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Live Through This

Ink Master. It's pure trash, but I f ucking love it.


----------



## sophiam

Portlandia


----------



## HappyFac3

Masterchef


----------



## The Islander

Shameless


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Colts vs. Broncos)


----------



## LolaViola

The Middle. It's one of my favorite shows. I could watch it all day long. I love Brick. He's so weird and brilliant.


----------



## mr hoang

Dexter season 7... season 8 not available on Netflix.
Wtf


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Chargers vs. Cardinals)


----------



## shortcake

Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Am on NFL Network


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## bancho1993

FBI Files


----------



## ourwater

Twilight Zone: Season 1, Episode 29 Nightmare as a Child (29 Apr. 1960)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Ravens)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Extant
~ Sons Of Anarchy
~ Hell On Wheel
~ The Walking Dead


----------



## Ally

Ridiculousness


----------



## The Islander

Friends


----------



## idoughnutknow

Twin Peaks


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Access on NFL Network


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## SunshineSam218

The X-Files


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Biggest Loser


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bears vs. 49'ers)


----------



## iKenn

Modern Family just saw the first 3 episodes is awesome.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

I just had an American Horror Story marathon, to prepare myself for Freak Show!


----------



## X Vicky X

Britain's benefit tenants currently


----------



## EcoProg

King Of The Hill


----------



## Ally

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Prisoner 
~ The Blacklist


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*Under the Dome*


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Eagles vs. Colts)


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## TryingMara

Homeland


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods America


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sons Of Anarchy


----------



## IveGotToast

Colbert Report.

That "Boots On The Ground" bit was the funniest thing I have seen in a long, long time.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Buccaneers vs. Falcons)


----------



## Toad Licker

Don't Trust the B---- in Apartment 23


----------



## HenDoggy

louie


----------



## Bbpuff

Fairy tail.


----------



## catcharay

The walking dead, current season. The quality of this storyline is not really gripping


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Hikikomori2014

* Sekirei Pure Engagement *


----------



## Stray Bullet

I watched some documentary where bigger animals eat smaller animals


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Manchester City vs Chelsea
~ Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## Citrine

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Panthers)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Espn: P.t.i.


----------



## Cronos

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Gotham


----------



## theCARS1979

Gotham!


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bears vs. Jets)


----------



## funnynihilist

Price is Right.


----------



## Charmander

Torchwood: Miracle Day


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Sons Anarchy
~ The Blacklist
~ Outlander
~ Hell On Wheels


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## IveGotToast

Gotham


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Elixer

Power Rangers Super Megaforce...something I would NEVER reveal outside here


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Farscape
~ Hell On Wheels
~ Outlander
~ Z-Nation
~ Barclay's Premier League(multiple matches)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Network NFL Total Access


----------



## TryingMara

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## Toad Licker

Hell on Wheels


----------



## mooncake

The Leftovers. Seems that some people don't rate it much, but it's kept me entertained for the 7 or so episodes I've watched so far.


----------



## TryingMara

Doctor Who


----------



## SunshineSam218

The X-Files


----------



## Charmander

Doctor Who


----------



## UndreamingAwake

I was watching Sleepy Hollow Season 1, but these jackasses decided to take it off the air, like they do with all cool series in this country. Unfortunately for me Netflix doesn't seem to have it yet so I resorted to watching Haven which is also fun, even if the special effects and acting is a bit on the not-so-good side when it comes to the side roles sometimes.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Saints vs. Cowboys)


----------



## karenw

bad education


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Patriots vs. Chiefs)


----------



## kurtcobain

30 Rock. Hilarious.


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## karenw

The Driver


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Gotham
Sons of Anarchy


----------



## LolaViola

Dr. Phil


----------



## Jkl07

Louie


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## MrBlack

karenw said:


> The Driver


Enjoying this so far. 1 more ep left


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN2: Boxing


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Sons Of Anarchy
~ Farscape


----------



## karenw

MrBlack said:


> Enjoying this so far. 1 more ep left


I didnt know how many eps there were, thanks for that, 3 eps is a good amount to wrap the drama up without being too drawn out.


----------



## SeraphSoul

Friends! ♥


----------



## Mousy

Gilmore Girls


----------



## MrBlack

karenw said:


> I didnt know how many eps there were, thanks for that, 3 eps is a good amount to wrap the drama up without being too drawn out.


Yeah I agree, not sure 12 episodes of being called for a driving job while being busy would work :b.


----------



## citizen_erased

- Agents of SHIELD
- Gotham


----------



## Nunuc

Supernatural S7.
What a dick season...


----------



## iKenn

Modern Family LOVE ITT.


----------



## juvy

blacklist
forever


----------



## VividImagination

- Chuck (final episode)


----------



## pocketbird

American Horror Story


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL (Vikings vs. Packers)


----------



## slinky92

Fargo and sherlock BBC both were epic, martin freeman is a real great actor.


----------



## herk

Star Wars Rebels
Tim and Eric's Bedtime Stories


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly


----------



## citizen_erased

First episode of The Leftovers - that's some real bizarre **** right there.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hell on Wheels


----------



## karenw

Off Their Rockers


----------



## HenDoggy

comicbook men


----------



## Nicole G

The Talk


----------



## Neena101

The Mindy Project


----------



## Ally

Bad Judge. Love Kate Walsh but not so sure about the show lol


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bengals vs. Patriots)


----------



## Ada2

Hannibal. Mads Mikkelsen is such a wonderful actor.


----------



## herk

Boardwalk Empire
The Strain


----------



## Nicole G

The Chew


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Redskins)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Homeland
~ Farscape
~ Z-Nation


----------



## Nicole G

The Rachael Ray Show


----------



## dontwaitupforme

The inner geek in me had to watch Buffy The Vampire Slayer - Un-aired Pilot


So bad.. I loved it.


----------



## crimeclub

karenw said:


> New Girl


Just started watching the new season on Netflix.  Such a good show.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Strain.

Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Ally

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## kel2018

The Killing--just finished the fourth season.


----------



## ourwater

Hammer House of Horror: Season 1, Episode 8, Children of the Full Moon [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## funnynihilist

Selfie


----------



## MrBlack

The Leftovers. Christopher Eccleston doing an american accent. Hmmm...


----------



## hmweasley

Legend of Korra


----------



## Nicole G

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Cherbea

I'm re watching Game of Thrones.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Next episode of Haven tomorrow... Been watching this show from episode one for about a week now and just finished watching all the previous ones. I went from 3-4 episodes a day to 1 per week now. I think i'm having withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Ally

New Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## coffeeaddict

Ray Donovan


----------



## peacelizard

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Nicole G

Iron Chef America


----------



## josi

Pretty little Liars


----------



## JustThisGuy

dontwaitupforme said:


> The inner geek in me had to watch Buffy The Vampire Slayer - Un-aired Pilot
> 
> So bad.. I loved it.


I've put this off for way too long, but I finally watched it. Thanks for the initiative.

It was...different. OK, it sucked.








Feel bad for the actress who played Willow. She could've had a career launch from this. But she sucked so badly. Like, a fourth of what was so bad about the unaired pilot. I'll give it a +1 for using Rancid's Salvation at the beginning, but that's about it. Heh.

Reminds me, I've still yet to watch Angel in all of its entirety. Only've seen a few episodes here and there.


----------



## nataliej

Just watched the first episode of season 4 of American Horror Story, so many feels!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Big Bang Theory
The Strain
Sons of Anarchy


----------



## funnynihilist

Modern Family


----------



## musiclover55

Impractical jokers


----------



## Nunuc

Downton Abbey S5E3
Doctor Who S8E7
The Great War (1964 BBC documentary series)Ep.1 "On the Idle Hill of Summer..."

Oh golly, I'm going to need more tea. :cup


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## herk

Legend of Korra - well I guess it's not technically a tv show anymore since it's only available on the internet now


----------



## TTSP

I am Lorde, ya ya ya


----------



## funnynihilist

A to Z


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## bubbletea

penny dreadful... creepy show


----------



## Ally

A to Z


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Sprocketjam

Twin Peaks.

Apparently they're bringing it back in 2016. 25 years later, just like she said.


----------



## Nicole G

Food Factory


----------



## SunshineSam218

South Park
Family Guy


----------



## funnynihilist

Price is right


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Giants vs. Eagles)


----------



## Ally

Lots of New Girl


----------



## Nicole G

Halloween Wars


----------



## Sirushy09

Arrow - Only on Season 2 so far mind you.


----------



## mr hoang

Amc The Walking Dead


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Louis Theroux - The Brothel. Good show!


----------



## MrBlack

Peaky Blinders


----------



## herk

Boardwalk Empire - so many of my favorite characters dying, and it's going to end soon


----------



## Ally

Bad Judge


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (49'ers vs. Rams)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Big bang theory.

Gotham.


----------



## CharmedOne

Nicole G said:


> Halloween Wars


I'm always blown away by what they're able to do with pumpkins, cakes, and sugar on that show!


----------



## iagodoamor

Simpsons! This series is perfect. Its a critic to the actually society


----------



## theCARS1979

I watched Gotham last night , I think that was show 4 or 5?


----------



## slyfox

The Red Green Show


----------



## funnynihilist

About a boy


----------



## ashleynoelle87

The Golden Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Nicole G

You Gotta Eat Here


----------



## CharmedOne

Face Off 

followed by

Town of the Living Dead


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Sons Of Anarchy
~ The Walking Dead
~ The Blacklist
~ Stargate Atlantis


----------



## vela

Girls


----------



## CharmedOne

American Horror Story: Freak Show


----------



## mr hoang

CharmedOne said:


> American Horror Story: Freak Show


Is this show any good?. I like a good horror story especially if its true. I keep hearing about this show though.


----------



## CharmedOne

mr hoang said:


> Is this show any good?. I like a good horror story especially if its true. I keep hearing about this show though.


Season 1: Murder House = groundbreaking, clever, awesome

Season 2: Asylum = also awesome, even creepier, disturbing

Season 3: Coven = added some big names (Kathy Bates, Angela Bassett, and Stevie Nicks,) but got campy and carried away with camera angles, rather than a riveting story. My least favorite of the 4.

Season 4: Freak Show = off to a good start... Will be the last with Jessica Lange. Again has Bates and Bassett. I think you can still see the first couple episodes on On Demand.

Be forewarned--the American Horror Story creators strive to shock and offend. Not so much with gore, but by pushing limits...


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## karenw

Escape to the Country


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## iKenn

_The Exes._


----------



## Charmander

The Apprentice


----------



## HenDoggy

CharmedOne said:


> Season 1: Murder House = groundbreaking, clever, awesome
> 
> Season 2: Asylum = also awesome, even creepier, disturbing
> 
> Season 3: Coven = added some big names (Kathy Bates, Angela Bassett, and Stevie Nicks,) but got campy and carried away with camera angles, rather than a riveting story. My least favorite of the 4.
> 
> Season 4: Freak Show = off to a good start... Will be the last with Jessica Lange. Again has Bates and Bassett. I think you can still see the first couple episodes on On Demand.
> 
> Be forewarned--the American Horror Story creators strive to shock and offend. Not so much with gore, but by pushing limits...


i have now garnered a new phobia of clowns thanks to that show :afr


----------



## CharmedOne

^Lol. Me too. That clown's smile is CAH-REEEEPPPYYY!!!


----------



## romeoindespair

Does anyone know when season 3 of AHS is coming to netflix?


Ive been on a mad men binge. It's pretty much the only show I watch
that and My little pony


----------



## Nicole G

Once Upon A Time


----------



## SunshineSam218

Family Guy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Chelsea vs Man-U(Premier League Classics)
~ Stargate Atlantis
~ Z Nation
~ Stalker


----------



## Morpheus

I just watched 2 episodes of agents of shield.


----------



## musiclover55

Love it or List it


----------



## IveGotToast

Arrow. They've been dangling Deathstroke in front of me for a season and a half now and I finally get to see him do his thang, and it's everything I had hoped for.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## NahMean

Finished watching the entire Breaking Bad series this past week. Amazing show. Wish I had watched it sooner. Little sad that it's all over.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN Sunday NFL Countdown


----------



## karenw

The big bang theory


----------



## DriftingAway

Following "Falling skies" at the moment.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Barclay's Premier League
~ Bundesliga
~ The Honourable Woman
~ Homeland


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Nicole G

The Price Is Right


----------



## netherclaws

Recently started watching Orange is the new black, aaaand I'm quite hooked.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN NFL Insiders


----------



## Ally

The Chew


----------



## IveGotToast

The Walking Dead


----------



## SD92

The Chase


----------



## bad baby

x We Can Be Heroes
x Young Dumb & Living Off Mum
x Geordie Finishing School for Girls (currently watching)


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere

Grizzly Man

A doc I'd seen years ago but just watched again. It's about that dude that went to live with Grizzly bears every summer and finally one of them ate him.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Texans vs. Steelers)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Big Bang Theory

The Walking Dead


----------



## Nicole G

Diners, Drive-ins and Dives


----------



## Ally

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## Perkins

American Horror Story


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Nicole G

Let's Make A Deal


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Honourable Woman
~ Stargate Atlantis


----------



## antisocialbutterflye

Bojack Horseman


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## karenw

Watchdog


----------



## peacelizard

Watched a couple different ones in a row

Big Bang Theory
NCIS
Homeland
Franklin & Bash
Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Nicole G

Mike and Molly


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sons Of Anarchy


----------



## IveGotToast

Arrow


----------



## Nicole G

Storage Wars


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Nicole G

House Hunters


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Stargate Atlantis


----------



## lastofthekews

Persons Unknown... found it on Netflix, hadn't heard of it before. I thought it was really good, then read online that it got cancelled and there isn't a second season!!! :mum

This happened to me with V as well, watched all the episodes, got really into it, then found out that it got cancelled!! 

I get too into these shows :b


----------



## SD92

Eggheads


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Legend of Korra


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Criminal Minds.

I'm watching season one, slowly.


----------



## Charmander

Doctor Who


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Nicole G

Once Upon A Time


----------



## SunshineSam218

The X-Files
Family Guy


----------



## Cylon

South Park


----------



## SD92

Tennis: Murray v Robredo


----------



## citizen_erased

Gotham


----------



## IveGotToast

The Walking Dead


----------



## Nicole G

Halloween Wars


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Saints)


----------



## Nicole G

Family Guy


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Redskins vs. Cowboys)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Grimm


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Stargate Atlantis
~ The Honourable Woman
~ Homeland
~ Z Nation
~ The Walking Dead
~ Sons Of Anarchy


----------



## JayDivision

Family Guy and It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## 58318

Gravity Falls.


----------



## Goopus

Full House, one of the late 80s episodes.


----------



## romeoindespair

Mad men 
season 6 episode 10
A tale of 2 cities


----------



## Nicole G

Not sure what it was called but it was a competition show with families competing to get 50,000 dollars for the best decorated Halloween house. Was pretty cool to see all the crazy decorations.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Lakers)


----------



## tumerking

I've been watching The Walking Dead and so far this season has been really good. I'm glad whats his face got his leg chopped off and died. He was a bad character anyways. Rick is badass to the point of being kind of a psycho and that's how I like him. Can't wait to see more.

And am I the only person on the planet who watched The Knick? The first season just ended and its one of my new favorite shows. It's like a cinemax version of House, and instead of popping vicodin pills and diagnosing patients he's injecting liquid cocaine into his veins and preforming gruesome surgery. It's intense. Everyone who isn't squeamish should absolutely watch it now.


----------



## Bearyfluffy

Grantcester itv


----------



## boas

Watched the first episode of Sherlock. I typically avoid British drama series as they always strike me as contrived and formulaic (not to mention poorly acted) in comparison to the big American juggernauts but this show actually seems to be very good. The style was kind of off putting to me in the beginning but you get used to it.


----------



## jim11

Just finished watching Revenge season 1 today.


----------



## Nicole G

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Game Day


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Blazers)


----------



## Apathie

American Horror Story: Freak Show. I feel kind of meh about this season. But Coven lowered my standards for this series anyhow.


----------



## Ally

Bad Judge


----------



## musiclover55

How to get away with murder. Good show.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Face Off (Season 7)








Might be the weakest season I've seen so far, but still a fun watch. It was another season with 1 to 3 people (in this case: 2) that you knew would reach the end. Happy with the winner. They had a very consistent quality of makeups with each challenge.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Clippers)


----------



## KaitlynRose

_Forever. _I quite adore that show. Dr. Morgan is like a modern day Sherlock Holmes, and I especially enjoy psychological elements to it.


----------



## Nicole G

Mike and Molly


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Brenna

Vikings... except the 2 last episodes


----------



## Nicole G

The Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Kings)


----------



## Nekomata

Tales of the Abyss


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls at Timberwolves)


----------



## green9206

Walking Dead Season 5 and True Detective ep 1.


----------



## Morpheus

The Daily Show. Also watched the Flash before that, and Doctor Who earlier in the day.


----------



## LolaViola

Hollywood Divas


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC Good Morning America


----------



## Nicole G

Food Truck Face Off


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Colts vs. Giants)


----------



## Nicole G

Carnival Eats


----------



## Ally

Faking It


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Cavaliers vs. Blazers)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

"It is a cellular peptide cake"


----------



## Nicole G

Chopped Canada


----------



## LolaViola

Divorce Court


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Warriors)


----------



## Nicole G

Top Chef Duels


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College football: Wake Forest vs. Clemson


----------



## flykiwi

Divorce Court.. lol


----------



## LolaViola

The Office


----------



## Nicole G

Eat St. (been watching too much of the Food Network channel)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Blazers)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

college football: Memphis vs Temple.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Thunder)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Clippers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Stargate Atlantis
~ The Blacklist
~ Z Nation
~ Homeland
~ The Walking Dead


----------



## TryingMara

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## Nicole G

Food Truck Face Off


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## green9206

Walking Dead S05E05


----------



## Sprocketjam

Gotham. It's great.


----------



## Ladysoul

Family Feud.. Its enjoyable.


----------



## Nicole G

Carnival Eats


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## C808

American dad on netflix..makes me laugh


----------



## londonguy202

Virgin coaches on tlc


----------



## Nicole G

Chopped Canada


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Grimm

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Hornets vs. Blazers)


----------



## millenniumman75

Dancing with the Stars


----------



## Nicole G

Food Factory


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Criminal Minds(just finished season 2)

True Blood.


----------



## Nicole G

Eat St.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nets vs. Warriors)


----------



## twisty

American Horror Story, of course.


----------



## Fairydust

Body of Proof - can't believe it was axed. Dana Delaney is very sexy.


----------



## gloomy

greys anatomy


----------



## shykid

The 100.


----------



## Nicole G

Food Truck Face Off


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Lakers)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sprocketjam said:


> Gotham. It's great.


yeah it's a good show. I enjoyed the episode when young bruce beats the bully. It made me wish i had a father like Alfred when i was growing up.


----------



## Nicole G

Will and Grace


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nets vs. Blazers)


----------



## Nicole G

Food Truck Face Off


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Homeland
~ The Walking Dead
~ Z Nation


----------



## 000XXX000

the league. just caught up all the episodes of this season. anyone want to be Eskimo brothers?


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Blazers)


----------



## mr hoang

Dexter. Two more episodes in the series. Gonna miss this show.


----------



## Lonel016

House of Cards. I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Nicole G

Food Factory


----------



## pocketbird

Torchwood


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Rockets)


----------



## Cylon

The Flash, love it


----------



## Nicole G

Eat St.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Kings)


----------



## gloomy

Red Band Society


----------



## villadb

Have I Got News For You, now watching the first series of The West Wing on DVD


----------



## PhilipJFry

The Tomorrow People


----------



## shykid

The big bang theory


----------



## VictimEternal

Farenheit 9/11


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Barclay's Premier League


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Pastelbuddha

American Horror Story asylum


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Paranoia


----------



## shsp

Just got through binge watching Orange is the New Black. I really enjoyed it. Looking forward to the next season.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

Sleepy Hollow is my only regular TV show. I watch a lot of Netflix movies while I'm crafting though.


----------



## Nicole G

Food Truck Face Off


----------



## ourwater

Beverly Hills 90210: Home Again [1991]


----------



## x Faceless x

The Walking Dead


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Homeland


----------



## Nicole G

Donut Showdown


----------



## blue2

Car SOS - a show about restoring classic cars


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Ravens vs. Saints)


----------



## shycat69

Antique Roadshow - probably not cool but I like it.


----------



## Ellethwyn

I use Netflix on my laptop to watch tv shows and movies. I was watching Merlin last night. lol it's pretty good


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Man City vs Bayern Munich


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Masterchef Junior. These kids seem to have more talent and maturity than I have. I mean all these dishes are high end restaurant quality.

Now that I think about it, I'm skeptical on the authenticity of this show.


----------



## Nicole G

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Masterchef Junior. These kids seem to have more talent and maturity than I have. I mean all these dishes are high end restaurant quality.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I'm skeptical on the authenticity of this show.


Masterchef Junior for me too! Do you have a favourite?


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Nicole G said:


> Masterchef Junior for me too! Do you have a favourite?


No, not really. They're all pretty cute. Do you?


----------



## Damiennn

Skins. It's soo addicting


----------



## ilsr

Agents of Shield - liked that last episode with Palicki.


----------



## AussiePea

I've been watching so much Graham Norton, easily the best talk show in the world imo. I've never seen a bored guest, the vibe is excellent and everyone just has fun.

This episode in particular is amazing.


----------



## Nicole G

Awkto Awktavious said:


> No, not really. They're all pretty cute. Do you?


Oona is my favourite then it would be Abby. This was the second time she was close to leaving. Kept me on my feet.

Last TV show I watched - Kitchen Inferno


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Knicks vs. Mavericks)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ UEFA Champions League

~ CBC News Network


----------



## sprinter

PCN tours, they have a marathon every US Thanksgiving day. Watching the Yuengling beer one now, previously watched Mack trucks, Harley Davidson.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Sons Of Anarchy.
I have been watching it from Season 1 and finally reached
season 7. It's an incredibly good show. Easily top 3 TV shows ever!


----------



## karenw

8/10 Cats


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Who's line is it anyway? is on right now. It's the new one post-Drew Carey. 
Haven't seen it since it rebooted.


----------



## Nicole G

Mystery Diners


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. 49'ers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lunarcy


----------



## Nicole G

The Rachael Ray Show


----------



## peacelizard

Lilyhammer


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Blazers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Fifth Estate: The Unmaking of Jian Ghomeshi
~ Barclay's Premier League
~ Bundesliga


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator

Supernatural


----------



## Ckg2011

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## CrazyShyOne

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Nicole G

Kings and Queens


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## peacelizard

Lilyhammer


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

The Walking Dead

Edit: Man, there are some crazy fans of this show. lol


----------



## ourwater

Cagney & Lacey: You've Come a Long Way, Baby [1987]


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Law and order svu


----------



## Nicole G

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## IcedOver

Re-watched most of the second season of "The Hard Times of R.J. Berger" yesterday before Comcast deleted it from their library. Man, this show was so great and so unfairly treated by MTV. Great cast, unabashedly juvenile humor, good stuff.


----------



## Citrine

The Flash


----------



## IveGotToast

Catching up on The Flash and Arrow for tomorrow's crossover.


----------



## Wren611

Doctor Who. I think.

Might have been Flog It...


----------



## Nicole G

Family Guy


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Dolphins vs. Jets)


----------



## Citrine

American Horror Story: Freak Show


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Life is Toff


----------



## GGTFM

Californication.


----------



## Ckg2011

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## RestlessNative

A Current Affair. Ha.
But before that, the Simpsons season 5 on DVD.


----------



## savanh

Dr. Katz, Professional Therapist


----------



## brothersport

marathon of Ghost Whisperer on Netflix


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Nuggets)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

EPL: Chelsea vs Tottenham


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Inside the Nfl on NFL Network


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Man Made Marvels: China's Forgotten City, Giant Buddha



~ Messages From The Past: Indus



~ Cosmic Vistas: Water Worlds.


----------



## Ally

Hockey game. Leafs vs Devils


----------



## dandynamo

Forever.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. Blazers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bundesliga: Dortmund vs Hoffenheim


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## ourwater

Clarrisa Explains It All: Can't Buy Love


----------



## JakeeM

Trailer Park Boys. I need a good comedy to cheer me up after a stressful day.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Barclay's Premier League & Bundesliga matches


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Bulls)


----------



## dontwaitupforme

The Anna Nicole Show


..so trashy, its addictive.


----------



## brothersport

American Horror Story: Coven


----------



## citizen_erased

Agents of SHIELD


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Constantine

Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## ourwater

MTV in Stereo (The First Day of MTV) [1981]


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Patriots vs. Chargers)


----------



## herk

The Newsroom D;


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Homeland

~ BPL: Saints vs. Utd


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Falcons vs. Packers)


----------



## karenw

Kirsties Handmade Christmas


----------



## Ckg2011

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## ourwater

The Twilight Zone: The Bewitchin' Pool


----------



## Fat Man

Louie followed by Family Guy.


----------



## ImBrittany

Black Mirrors
It's an interesting show


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Pistons)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ UCL: Roma vs Man City
~ East Meets West: The Birth Of Civilization
~ Sons Of Anarchy
~ Cosmic Vistas: Landing On Mars


----------



## Ally

Modern Family


----------



## Fairykins

Peep Show


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Criminal Minds. I'm only on season 4. Slowly catching up lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## JoeDoe87

Sherlock


----------



## Nicole G

The Rachael Ray Show


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Kings)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Spurs)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Bills)


----------



## SunshineSam218

South Park


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cowboys vs. Eagles)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Sons Of Anarchy

~ Homeland


----------



## herk

started watching Peaky Blinders recently, so awesome


----------



## altghost




----------



## mr hoang

I just saw trailer park boys live in town. Dear Santa. Go f#ck yourself tour. It was awesome. Haven't laughed that hard in awhile.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Saints vs. Bears)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ BPL: Everton vs QPR
~ Sons of Anarchy
~ Sarah Vaughn: Live At Montreal Jazz Festival
~ Cosmic Vistas


----------



## mixtape

A South Park classic, Cartmen gets Tourettes


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Kings)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cosmic Vistas


----------



## Fairykins

Peep Show.... again. Pretty much the only show I've actually been watching lately.


----------



## iingridd

Six Feet Under (decent show but can get boring but there isn't much variaty on Amazon Prime Instant Video)


----------



## JayDivision

Shin Chan


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Nuggets)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Sons Of Anarchy(The series finale)
~ Cosmic Vistas


----------



## villadb

Father Ted Christmas Special


----------



## shelbster18

King of the Hill xD


----------



## richkid1991

The Simpsons!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Janet's Old Boyfriend


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Lakers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ BPL: Man City vs Crystal Palace
~ BPL: Aston Villa vs Man-U


----------



## animallover101

Breaking Bad xD


----------



## TabbyTab

Orange is the new black


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Newcastle vs Sunderland

~ Liverpool vs Arsenal


----------



## bancho1993

Only Fools and Horses


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Pelicans)


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Sam's Swan Song


----------



## ourwater

Fanny and Alexander (TV), Episode 1 [1982]


----------



## ourwater

Fanny and Alexander (TV), Episode 2 [1982]


----------



## ourwater

Fanny and Alexander (TV), Episode 4 [1982]


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Cardinals)


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Poetic Justice


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Darling Wars


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Punch the Clocks


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Broncos vs. Bengals)


----------



## ourwater

Life Unexpected: Stand Taken


----------



## ourwater

Tracks Ahead: Puffing Billy


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: The Silent Treatment


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Involunteering


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Take My Advice..Please


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## SD92

Match Of The Day, last night on BBC Iplayer.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Wizards vs. Knicks)


----------



## Ally

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## TryingMara

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## shykid

Scrubs


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ BPL: Chelsea/West Ham
~ BPL: WBA/Man City
~ BPL: Arsenal/QPR


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Clippers)


----------



## Green Eyes

South Park


----------



## Ally

The Office


----------



## drNYster

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Marshall's Mid-Life Crisis


----------



## SouthWest

HBO miniseries _Olive Kitteridge - Wonderful writing, performances and characters, but my goodness does it put a dampener on my world view afterward._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Blazers)


----------



## Charmander

Skins


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ BPL: Spurs/Man-U
~ BPL: Saints/Chelsea
~ Premier League Goal Zone
~ Premier League Matchday


----------



## Dilweedle

The X-Files


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bengals vs. Steelers)


----------



## karenw

Desmonds


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## ourwater

Life Unexpected: Teacher Schooled


----------



## ourwater

Life Unexpected: Affair Remembered


----------



## unknowns emails

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## SplendidBob

Re-watching True Detective


----------



## x Faceless x

I just started watching Californication on Netflix.


----------



## TryingMara

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Everybody Loves Raymond. Someone posted the entire series on youtube. Such a funny show.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Raptors vs. Blazers)


----------



## skys

Masters of Sex hype


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Football Fever


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Life of Crime


----------



## Nekomata

W:Wish Omake


----------



## ourwater

India was warned about 26/11 in 2006, says book


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Marshall's Parents Come to Visit


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Blind Date


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Quirky

Using Netflix to watch Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve With Ryan Seacrest 2015


----------



## Goopus

_The Pacific_, which was a sort of companion series to _Band of Brothers_ except focusing on the Marines fighting the Japanese in the Pacific instead of the paratroopers fighting the Nazis in Europe.

Honestly.. I know both wars were hard in their own ways but the brutality of the war in the Pacific seems like it was on another level. The Nazis at least surrendered when they had to. The Japanese would sense certain defeat and launch suicidal banzai charges of 100 men against 1800 Marines, they'd fly kamikaze planes into U.S. ships, just brutal insane things. To be taken prisoner or surrender was seen as a dishonor to their entire family and ancestors.

Just seemed like a really brutal war. I don't think I respect anyone more than I respect those Marines.


----------



## Nekomata

Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch - Kiseki no Birthday Picture Drama.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Z Nation
~ BPL: Saints/Gunners
~ BPL: Spurs/Chelsea


----------



## Nekomata

Saint Seiya Omega


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Im hungover so i decided to have an "anna nicole smith show" marathon in my bedroom.










Soo bad, its good. Beyond addictive.


----------



## 0blank0

Breaking Bad. I love this frikkin show.


----------



## VirtualAntics

Xena season three episode 'The Quill Is Mightier' on dvd.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: We the People


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: The Flu


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: ESP R Us


----------



## darlieq

Black Mirror.


----------



## Improbable

Farscape.

First time rewatching it since it aired. So underrated.


----------



## Altered Course

Currently running through Seinfeld for like the third or fourth time.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## TryingMara

Fargo


----------



## ourwater

My So-Called Life Full Episode (Pilot) [1994]


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Commitment


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

Breaking the SetBig Win Against Fracking, Circumcising America and "No Fly List" As Punishment


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Roadtrip


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: The Bicycle Thief


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

My So-Called Life: Dancing in the Dark


----------



## Ally

Faking It marathon


----------



## ourwater

My So-Called Life: Guns and Gossip


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

The Simpsons


----------



## ourwater

My So-Called Life: Father Figures


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Smiller0313

Walking dead re-runs. Can never get tired of that show!


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: The Voice


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: All Dogs Go to Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## romeoindespair

This


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## ourwater

My So-Called Life: The Zit


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## ourwater

My So-Called Life: The Substitute


----------



## Toad Licker

Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Boy Thoughts


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: There Goes the Bride, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## probably offline

Happy valley.


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: There Goes the Bride, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: The Tattle Tale Heart


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Life Is Too Beautiful


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Yak-Sada


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Come Drive With Me


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## darlieq

Game of Thrones.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Homeland
~ Z Nation
~ True Detective


----------



## TryingMara

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cardinals vs. Panthers)


----------



## funnynihilist

Dear John


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Hero Worship


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: With Honors


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Hawks vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: A Little Romance


----------



## ourwater

My So-Called Life: Why Jordan Can't Read


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Lions vs. Cowboys)


----------



## ourwater

My So-Called Life: Strangers In the House


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

My So-Called Life: Halloween


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## The Linux Guy

Galavant and Resurrection


----------



## ourwater

My So-Called Life: Other People's Mothers


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Chuunibyou

Orange is the new black


----------



## ourwater

Wimbledon 2001 Final: Rafter Vs Ivanisevic [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Nicole G

Love it or list it


----------



## Canadian Brotha

True Detective


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Just You Wait and See


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## twitchy666

*I don't want American TV*

well only A-Team, Knight Rider, Star Trek, Simpsons... & LOST

a friend showed me Judge Judy & Judge Rinder?

That makes me pitiful. Who wants to watch that?

aaaaahhhh much lower down is Friends. Who watches that? It's for toddlers only
Teletubbies


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Sin…, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: …And Expiation, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

3rd Rock from the Sun


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Dirty Laundry


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Who Nose


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Forget Me Not


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: All by Myself


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The 100


----------



## Green Eyes

Jane The Virgin


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Who Do You Trust


----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Federov

Boardwalk Empire, and I'm hella glad I started it.


----------



## ourwater

My So-Called Life: Life of Brian


----------



## Toad Licker

The Simpsons


----------



## Ally

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## vania31415

Grey's Anatomy! One of my favourite shows!


----------



## Nicole G

Let's Make A Deal


----------



## Fairykins

Midsomer Murders


----------



## ourwater

My So-Called Life: Self-Esteem


----------



## ourwater

My So-Called Life: Pressure


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Lost: Lockdown


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with Children


----------



## ourwater

The Middle: The Christmas Wall


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

New Tricks: Coming Out Ball


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Words


----------



## ourwater

Omen IV: The Awakening [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Suns vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

A Taste of Romance [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Volcano [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## iingridd

The Mentalist - "Green light"
The Americans - "Duty and Honor" (started this show this week; so far very good!)


----------



## shelbster18

The Lost Room


----------



## ourwater

My So-Called Life: On the Wagon


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## ourwater

My So-Called Life: So-Called Angels


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wentworth


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## villadb

I'm about to watch the last two episodes of series one of Hannibal. I've enjoyed it but I've had to watch some of it through a cushion. Some of it's pretty gruesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sanford & Son


----------



## Toad Licker

All in the Family


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with Children


----------



## Ally

SportsNet 360


----------



## Dilweedle

Ghost Adventures, don't really believe in ghosts but it's entertaining


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family on USA


----------



## TryingMara

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Red Shoe Diaries: Safe Sex


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Wizards)


----------



## ourwater

Losing Iraq [2014]


----------



## ourwater

8th & Ocean: Mixed Messages


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wentworth


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Loves Me, Loves Me Not


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Magic vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Tale of Two Moms


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: The Zone


----------



## ourwater

Classic Doctor Who: The Curse of Fenric: Episode 1


----------



## ourwater

Classic Doctor WhoThe Curse of Fenric: Episode 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods America


----------



## ourwater

Property Brothers: Kristi & Jay


----------



## ourwater

Classic Doctor Who: The Curse of Fenric: Episode 3


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Classic Doctor Who: The Curse of Fenric: Episode 4


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with Children


----------



## ourwater

Little House on the Prairie: Town Party-Country Party


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Say a Little Prayer for Me


----------



## Toad Licker

America's Worst Cooks


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Frontline: Ebola Outbreak [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Tormented


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## S a m

The Missing


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Ally

Holmes on Homes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Thundercats.


----------



## matt355

Eastenders


----------



## moonglum

Green Lantern TAS.
Great show, but cancelled too soon  I ate the whole serie in two days... But it was still pretty tasty :yes


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Twelve Angry People


----------



## gamerkid72

Anime bra


----------



## TumblrAddict

Family Feud


----------



## nervousbat

A crime show where a woman got drugged and raped by a sick doctor, it was freaky. She got him put behind bars though after gathering all the evidence. It was really hard though, they kept turning her down and not taking her seriously after what she'd been through. It reminded me of the dragon tattoo, some sick freak with an important job title rapes a girl and says "what are you going to do about it? You can't do anything." But she did. Yes!


----------



## itsminnie

American Horror Story: Freak Show


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Hoop Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with Children


----------



## diamondheart89

Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Family Ties: Not With My Sister You Don't


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Talk to Me


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Family Ties: I Know Jennifer's Boyfriend


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly


----------



## ourwater

Family Ties: Tender is the Knight


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly


----------



## ourwater

Big Brother: Episode 40


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly


----------



## BlueDay

BBC show called Survivors on Netflix.


----------



## darlieq

The Tudors.


----------



## ourwater

Classic Doctor Who: Survival: Episode 1


----------



## ourwater

Classic Doctor Who: Survival: Episode 2


----------



## Cletis

I really got into the 'Breaking Bad' series and binge-watched all the DVDs. Great show. :yes


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Be Kind, Rewind


----------



## Ally

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Blood Relation


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Smoke Damage


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## ourwater

The Late Show: Preview of April 4, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Melrose Place: Two Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Paper or Plastic?


----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: The Fine Art of Parenting


----------



## ourwater

MacGyver: Trail of Tears


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Medium: How to Kill a Good Guy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: First Date


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Single-Handed: Natural Justice


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Single-Handed: The Stolen Child


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America


----------



## ourwater

Single-Handed: The Drowning Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## ourwater

Single-Handed: The Lost Boys


----------



## ourwater

Code 9: Episode 1


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Family Ties: Designated Hitter


----------



## ourwater

Family Ties: Love Thy Neighbor


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with Children


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Simpsons.


----------



## Nekomata

Ginga Kikoutai Majestic Prince


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: The Cycle


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Unfabulous: The Dark Side


----------



## rachelrachel

Black-ish.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Thunder)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## The Islander

True Detective


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Nekomata

Saint Seiya Omega


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Nekomata

X TV.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Thundercats(2011) tv series.


----------



## Sprocketjam

Chuck


----------



## ourwater

Ellen Page & Michael Cera - "Anyone Else But You"


----------



## ourwater

The Sarah Jane Adventures: The Lost Boy, Part 1


----------



## ourwater

The Sarah Jane Adventures: The Lost Boy, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Bag of Bones: Part 1


----------



## Ally

Newest episode of Bad Judge :mushy so sad it got cancelled


----------



## ourwater

Bag of Bones: Part 2


----------



## shelbster18

Ally said:


> Newest episode of Bad Judge :mushy so sad it got cancelled


 Wow, that show got cancelled? I only watched it like once and didn't really care for it. xD

--------------------------

The Walking Dead. I'm all caught up on season five now. Thank goodness I got to watch it all. This season seems better so far than the last season. Not that I don't like any season of that show.


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Ally

shelbster18 said:


> Wow, that show got cancelled? I only watched it like once and didn't really care for it. xD


Haha yeah, I think I was the only one who liked it! Next week they're showing the last episode they shot and then that's it.


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter again


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## TryingMara

Say Yes to the Dress


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Anxietype

12 Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## LoneWriter

The vicar of Dibley


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Quirky

Futurama


----------



## ourwater

Doogie Howser, M.D.: Simply Irresistible


----------



## ourwater

Cheers: A Ditch in Time


----------



## ourwater

Lost: A Tale of Two Cities


----------



## ourwater

Simon & Simon: Thin Air


----------



## funnynihilist

Downton Abby


----------



## ourwater

Simon & Simon: Harm's Way


----------



## ourwater

Silk Stalkings: Kid Stuff


----------



## shelbster18

Ally said:


> Haha yeah, I think I was the only one who liked it! Next week they're showing the last episode they shot and then that's it.


 Damn, I'm surprised it's getting cancelled. I watched it one day when I didn't have anything else to watch. It was alright. :b

------------------------------

Season one of The 100. I think this is my number one favorite show now.


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Payback


----------



## ourwater

Vera: The Ghost Position


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Life Below Zero: Last Minute Push


----------



## zomgz

Z Nation. Really violent.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## cak

The Librarians, only a few minutes of it, because I needed to leave.


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## ourwater

Vera: Silent Voice


----------



## sad vlad

American Horror Story season 4


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## shelbster18

The Goldbergs


----------



## ourwater

Vera: Sandancers


----------



## Toad Licker

America's Worst Cooks


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## ourwater

Heroes: Exposed


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## ourwater

Kimi Ni Todoke: From Me to You: First Snow


----------



## SouthWest

Room 101 - consign pet peeves and hated objects to oblivion.


----------



## ourwater

Switch at Birth: The Declaration of Independence


----------



## RubixQ

The Doctor Blake Mysteries: Mortal Coil


----------



## ourwater

Martin Clunes: A Mother's Son Part 1


----------



## ourwater

Pursuit of Loneliness [2012]


----------



## shelbster18

Mike Tyson Mysteries...lmao


----------



## ourwater

The Flying Machine [2015]


----------



## funnynihilist

Two Broke Girls, it sucked...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Wentworth
~ Dark Angel
~ Banshee
~ Helix
~ English Premier League


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## shelbster18

Z Nation. After watching the first episode, I can tell this is going to be a good series.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Kings vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## ourwater




----------



## truant

Z Nation.

It's so, so awful. But I can't stop watching it. I'm mesmerized by it's awfulness.


----------



## ourwater

Pokémon: Regaining the Home Advantage!


----------



## ourwater

Pokémon: Short and to the Punch!


----------



## HenDoggy

truant said:


> Z Nation.
> 
> It's so, so awful. But I can't stop watching it. I'm mesmerized by it's awfulness.


Oo I was going to watch that to satisfy my zombie killing thirst til The Walking Dead comes back. Looks like I won't be disappointed. :b


----------



## ourwater

Unfabulous: The Information


----------



## ourwater

Highlander: Patient Number 7


----------



## laysiaj

Ice Cold Killers


----------



## Ally

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## ArrowFan84

The Flash 4 minutes ago (HIGHLY Recommended)


----------



## ourwater

Highlander: Black Tower


----------



## ourwater

CBS This Morning: Sriracha isn't the only condiment that's delighting spicy food lovers


----------



## ourwater

60 Minutes: 60 Minutes, 05.01.11


----------



## ourwater

Anyone But Me: Heavy Lifting


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Clear


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Arrow on the Doorpost


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Prey


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: The Sorrowful Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Raising Hope


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Welcome to the Tombs


----------



## shelbster18

Workaholics


----------



## ourwater

Pokémon: Dawn of a Royal Day!


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## HarrySachz

_"Yes, Dear" Barbeque_

Such an underrated sitcom.


----------



## villadb

Just finished the second series of Hannibal. What a programme.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

The Bachelor: Season 19: Week 1


----------



## ourwater

The Bachelor: Season 19: Week 2


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

The Fall


----------



## ourwater

The Bachelor: Season 19: Week 3


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: 30 Days Without An Accident


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Infected


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Isolation


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Indifference


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## Avesatani

Brotherhood


----------



## Zyriel

Some cooking show lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Cougar Town


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Ally

The Social


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: Secrets


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: Normal


----------



## Toad Licker

World's Weirdest Restaurants


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: Kids


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker

World's Weirdest Restaurants


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: Backslide


----------



## Toad Licker

World's Weirdest Restaurants


----------



## Toad Licker

Bewitched


----------



## Toad Licker

Angry Planet


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The 100
~ Atlantis
~ Dark Angel


----------



## RubixQ

Holby City: Should Auld Acquaintances Be Forgot.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Folded Edge

The last episodes of 'The West Wings' series 6 and the first of series 7. 21 to go :b


----------



## ourwater

Russia's Secret Forest [Full Documentary]


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Medium: And Then


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## ourwater

Medium: But for the Grace of God


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Kevin001

Biggest loser


----------



## ourwater

Medium: To Have and To Hold


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Do You Hear What I Hear?


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Mark Zuckerberg: Inside Facebook [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Welcome Back Kotter


----------



## Toad Licker

Carol Burnett and Friends


----------



## kivi

Parks and Recreation


----------



## Anxietype

The 100


----------



## Kevin001

Mike and Mike


----------



## Ally

The Social


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dark Angel


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nets vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Barney Miller


----------



## ourwater




----------



## RainboWater

Awkward. I just started the first season last night at like 11pm, and watched episodes 'til about 3am in the morning. lol that show was funny!

My favorite show is "Once Upon A Time", though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Barney Miller


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Unfabulous: The Grey Area


----------



## ourwater

Melrose Place: Friends and Lovers


----------



## Toad Licker

Barney Miller


----------



## Toad Licker

Three's Company


----------



## Toad Licker

Three's Company


----------



## ourwater

Melrose Place: Bitter Homes and Guardians


----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## ourwater

Under The Dome: Manhunt


----------



## Toad Licker

Sanford and Son


----------



## ourwater

Under The Dome: Outbreak


----------



## Toad Licker

Sanford and Son


----------



## ourwater

Under The Dome: Blue On Blue


----------



## Toad Licker

All in the Family


----------



## citizen_erased

Sherlock


----------



## ourwater

Under The Dome: The Endless Thirst


----------



## Toad Licker

All in the Family


----------



## ourwater

Under The Dome: Imperfect Circles


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Ally

Modern Family


----------



## ourwater

Under The Dome: Thicker Than Water


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## ourwater

Under The Dome: The Fourth Hand


----------



## ourwater

Under The Dome: Let the Games Begin


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## ourwater

Under The Dome: Speak of the Devil


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## ourwater

Under The Dome: Exigent Circumstances


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Under The Dome: Curtains


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## RubixQ

Ice Road Truckers: Battle Lines (6-12)


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Here We Go Again


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Mavericks)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## The Linux Guy

Resurrection (Last Sunday Night)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Banshee
~ Helix
~ Dark Angel
~ Atlantis


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## ourwater

Under The Dome: Heads Will Roll


----------



## Last of the Time Lords

2 broke girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## ourwater

Under The Dome: Infestation


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Avesatani

Castle


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ally

The Real World: Skeletons


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Girls Ain't Nothing But Trouble


----------



## ourwater

The Inside: Everything Nice


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: Re-Launch


----------



## theinsomniac

American Horror Story


----------



## CWe

Snoop and Son on ESPN. Cool show! love snoop


----------



## TooBad12

glee


----------



## ourwater

Devious Maids: Taking a Message


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## gloomy

Criminal Minds


----------



## ourwater

True Blood: Release Me


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Avesatani

Breakout Kings


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Wizards vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Addams Family


----------



## Toad Licker

The Addams Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Bewitched


----------



## Toad Licker

Bewitched


----------



## ourwater

TEDTalks: Love, No Matter What: I Am The Son of a Terrorist. Here's How I Choose Peace.


----------



## ourwater

TEDTalks: Love, No Matter What: Andrew Solomon: Love, No Matter What


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## ourwater

TEDTalks: Love, No Matter What: Brené Brown: Listening To Shame


----------



## ourwater

Raising Hope: Arbor Daze


----------



## ourwater

Arrow: Left Behind


----------



## Anxietype

Constantine


----------



## ourwater

Under The Dome: Revelation


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: You Guys Are Dumber Than You Look


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: The Sounds of Jungle Love


----------



## Toad Licker

How It's Made


----------



## ourwater

Man With A Camera: The Picture War


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Some of you guys watch an awful lot of television...
Like, an unhealthy amount.

Watched the new "Girls" today. That's it. Am very content for the day now.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## funnynihilist

Downton Abby


----------



## Toad Licker

How It's Made


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## sarahferreira

Dance Moms


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Melrose Place: Simply Shocking


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Kevin001

First take


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## ourwater

2 Broke Girls: And the Wedding Cake Cake Cake


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Live Bait


----------



## catcharay

The mindy project, s1

spoiler
















I knew fully Danny had a thing for Mindy.. ahhhhh cute


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Dead Weight


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Too Far Gone


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: After


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Inmates


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Best Ever: Burger


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Louie: Bummer/Blueberries


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

I Dream of Jeannie


----------



## Toad Licker

Bewitched


----------



## Toad Licker

Bewitched


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

The Bachelor: Season 19: Week 4


----------



## Ally

Pretty Little Liars :love2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Party of Five: Strange Bedfellows


----------



## ourwater

Adam-12: Log 153: Find Me A Needle


----------



## ourwater

Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Out of Mind...Out of Sight


----------



## Kevin001

First take


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## ourwater

How and Why: Germany


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Kevin001

NFL Live


----------



## ourwater

Monday Mornings: Forks Over Knives


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Strange Empire

~ Atlantis

~ Wentworth


----------



## RubixQ

The Doctor Blake Mysteries: The Ties of the Past


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Wizards vs. Suns)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Toad Licker

World's Weirdest Restaurants


----------



## Toad Licker

World's Weirdest Restaurants


----------



## Toad Licker

How It's Made


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Green Eyes

Embarrassing bodies


----------



## Toad Licker

How It's Made


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## IveGotToast

Arrow


----------



## RubixQ

The Doctor Blake Mysteries: The Sky is Empty


----------



## ourwater

Bed of Roses: Insurgent


----------



## ourwater

Masters of Horror: Valerie on the Stairs


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order CI: Crazy


----------



## ourwater

Modern Family: The Day We Almost Died


----------



## Apathie

Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus! It's the german version of I'm a Celebrity...Get Me Out of Here! It's really panned here in Germany (called trash tv and whatnot, which it is) but i really like the trials.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Medium: Where Were You When...?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ilsr

"Survivors" (1975-77)

I kind of wish for these days, before being addicted to the pc. Where people
did crafts, electronics, mechanics, and read books or planted gardens. But I guess SA would screw that up too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Constantine


----------



## cameleonhair

Two broke girls ! Maxoline otp much ?


----------



## Anxietype

How to Get Away with Murder


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How Do They Do It?


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Toad Licker

How Do They Do It?


----------



## Toad Licker

How It's Made


----------



## pocketbird

Mindy Project


----------



## Toad Licker

How It's Made


----------



## Toad Licker

Air Disasters


----------



## WhoDey85

Transparent


----------



## Kevin001

NFL Live


----------



## ourwater

The Ghost Inside My Child: Twin Tragedy and Family Agony


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## ourwater

The Outer Limits: Under The Bed


----------



## ourwater

Call the Midwife: S1 EP4


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## ashleynoelle87

Mob Wives


----------



## ourwater

The Fosters: Things Unsaid


----------



## ourwater




----------



## funnynihilist

Dear John


----------



## ourwater

Party of Five: Party of Five


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Dexter


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Suns)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## ourwater

Shameless: Iron City


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## Ally

TMZ


----------



## Kevin001

Law and Order


----------



## ourwater

Good Luck Charlie: Pushing Buttons


----------



## Ivy60

Spongebob.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Sweeps


----------



## Ally

A documentary on TVO called Ping Pong about seniors who play table tennis. Actually good,lol


----------



## Ckg2011

Big Bang Theory.


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Native Tongue


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Smoke Damage


----------



## MylesB93

Archer


----------



## cak

Law and Order: SVU


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Bucks)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Big Bite


----------



## Toad Licker

Brunch @ Bobby's


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

How and Why: On the Farm


----------



## ourwater




----------



## TurningPoint

Brooklyn Nine Nine


----------



## ourwater

iCarly: iSpy a Mean Teacher


----------



## Kevin001

NFL Primetime


----------



## ourwater

Inside Amy Schumer: Slow Your Roll


----------



## ourwater

Believe: Pilot


----------



## ourwater

Believe: Beginner's Luck


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Shark Tank


----------



## ourwater

Believe: Origin


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

Believe: Defection


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Kevin001

Sports Nation


----------



## ourwater

Believe: White Noise


----------



## 123theman

revenge , keep hearing good thing about it, so i downloaded it. poiet didnt really get me, but the 2nd episode did and fell in love with it


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## ourwater

Believe: Sinking


----------



## Citrine

Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown


----------



## ourwater

Believe: Bang and Blame


----------



## ourwater

Believe: Together


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Believe: Prodigy


----------



## Toad Licker

How It's Made


----------



## SouthWest

Fortitude - only one episode so far but it mixed enough weird and natural moments to want me see the next episode. Too soon to call whether I'll stick with it until the end.


----------



## ashleynoelle87

Jeopardy


----------



## ourwater

Lost: The Greater Good


----------



## IveGotToast

Vikings


----------



## iKenn

_Suits (2011) great show._


----------



## ourwater

Believe: Collapse


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## ourwater

Believe: Revelation


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## ourwater

Believe: Second Chance


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## ourwater

Believe: Perception


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods America


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Banshee
~ Black Sails
~ Star Trek Voyager
~ Dark Angel
~ Atlantis
~ Barclays Premier League matches
~ Bundesliga matches


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: New Pals


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Pal n' Go Seek


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Reduce, Reuse, Robocycle


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Helping Hand


----------



## Chanelleninja

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## ourwater

Anndroids: Garbage Band


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Eyes Up


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Gunkyard Sleepover


----------



## Toad Licker

Breaking Bad


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How Do They Do It?


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

How Do They Do It?


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

ER: The Good Fight


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## ourwater

The Bachelor: Season 19: Week 5


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Fringe: Jahari Winow


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Ckg2011

Modern Family.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Jazz vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Pal In the Middle


----------



## Kevin001

His & Hers


----------



## dc634

Parks and Recreation


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Android's Best Friend


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: The Power of Love


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Electromagnetic Pal


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Out of Hand


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Eyes On the Skies


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Exploring Annedroids: Invention


----------



## ourwater

Exploring Annedroids: Curiosity


----------



## ourwater

Prime Suspect: Underwater


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## ourwater

H2O: Just Add Water: The Siren Effect


----------



## ourwater

Prime Suspect: Gone to Pieces


----------



## Toad Licker

How It's Made: Dream Cars


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations


----------



## Toad Licker

Cold Case


----------



## ourwater

Prime Suspect: A Gorgeous Mosaic


----------



## ourwater

Prime Suspect: The Great Wall of Silence


----------



## harry26

can you imagine that i am have not watching TV before 3 years.


----------



## ourwater

Prime Suspect: Ain't No Sunshine


----------



## ourwater

Prime Suspect: Stuck in the Middle with You


----------



## ourwater

Little Charmers: Switcheroo/Garden Pests


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## HenDoggy

Broad City. Interesting show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Red eyed Xaxa

House, Hugh laurie is amazinh.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## Toad Licker

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Toad Licker

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## RubixQ

Foyles War: Trespass


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## ourwater

Hex: The Release


----------



## LolaViola

Love & Hip Hop: New York. Yes, I am ashamed.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The 100
~ Strange Empire
~ Star Trek Voyager
~ Star Trek Deep Space Nine


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Stories: Conscience


----------



## ourwater

Silk Stalkings: Body Electric


----------



## ourwater

Without a Trace: Trials


----------



## Anxietype

Helix


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## ourwater

Surface: EP1 S1


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## ourwater

Surface: EP2 S1


----------



## Toad Licker

Good Eats


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Ally

Departures


----------



## Nunuc

Broadchurch S2 EP5


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Suns vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Kevin001

Espn First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Trisha's Southern Kitchen


----------



## borntodie19

Masterchef


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Die Schule der kleinen Vampire: Ein Bär ist ein Bär ist ein Bär


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## mdw41820

American Horror Story - freakshow.
I really wanted vikings to come back on.


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## IveGotToast

Vikings


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## ourwater

The Red Road: The Woman Who Fell from the Sky


----------



## ourwater

Fear Factor S06 E19: Blind Date #2


----------



## LolaViola

Nellyville


----------



## ourwater

Odd Squad: 6:00 to 6:05


----------



## Kevin001

Law & Order


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Carol Burnett and Friends


----------



## ourwater

Quantum Leap: Killin' Time


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

Gary Unmarried: Gary and the Trophy


----------



## ourwater

The Amanda Show Season 4: The Amanda Show 225


----------



## Don Gio

True Detective on DVD


----------



## ourwater

Bird People [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Everyday [2012]


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Spurs)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sons of Guns(random)


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Still


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Alone


----------



## theCARS1979

Leave it to Beaver on DVR


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: The Grove


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Us


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: 16 A


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: Dead Like Me 10, The Shallow End


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Mavericks)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## theinsomniac

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## TryingMara

Mike & Molly


----------



## ourwater

The Inside: Little Girl Lost


----------



## ashleynoelle87

The Golden Girls


----------



## Kevin001

Total Divas


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## IveGotToast

The Walking Dead. 

New episode was so good.


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## IveGotToast

Better Call Saul


----------



## ourwater

Garfield and Friends: Season 4, Episode 3


----------



## WineKitty

The Walking Dead.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## ourwater

The 4400: Life Interrupted


----------



## jsmith92

Backstrom


----------



## Great Lord Master

'60s Dark Shadows series

Yuru yuri

And oh man, the special edition of chunibyo is set to release later this month, will contain an english dub for first time, so it claims, that should be interesting


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## TooBad12

Better Call Saul


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## The Islander

The Walking Dead


----------



## Malzin

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

The Magician's House: EP01


----------



## ourwater

The Magician's House: EP02


----------



## Folded Edge

'Better Call Saul' - Started really well, looks promising. Newest, latest 'The Walking Dead' - quality and heavy!


----------



## ourwater

The Magician's House: EP03


----------



## ourwater

Suite Life on Deck: A London Carol


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: 1. Pilot


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: Dead Girl Walking


----------



## RestlessNative

Tales From the Crypt.


----------



## Aribeth

Better Call Saul


----------



## Kevin001

Law & Order


----------



## JamesM2

Frasier - S04E08


----------



## Kevin001

Bones


----------



## CWe

RestlessNative said:


> Tales From the Crypt.


Awesome show. Haven't seen it in a while


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: Curious George


----------



## Ckg2011

Mike & Molly.


----------



## Thedood

Better Call Saul (first two episodes)

I love it! Can't wait till Mike is more in the picture and makes it out of that damn tollbooth with his stickers, lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## ourwater

"A Lonely Place to Die" on set interviews.


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: Reapercussions


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Crisigv

Ascension


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: Reaping Havoc


----------



## Toad Licker

How It's Made


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## ourwater

Louie: Gym


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: My Room


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: Reaper Madness


----------



## ourwater

Ranetki: Episode 6


----------



## RubixQ

The Doctor Blake Mysteries: The Invincible Summer

In my opinion the second series was much better than the first. A fine export from Australia.


----------



## Toad Licker

Breaking Bad


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

My Grandmother's Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker

Unwrapped


----------



## Toad Licker

Throwdown with Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Rebel Without A Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Folded Edge

Thedood said:


> Better Call Saul (first two episodes)
> 
> I love it! Can't wait till Mike is more in the picture and makes it out of that damn tollbooth with his stickers, lol


Hohoho me too. Just watched the 2nd episode, really great start to the series. I had really worried that it wasn't going to be any good. Fears averted!


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## 8888

Was either Full House or Doogie Howser, MD.


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family, love that show.


----------



## Ckg2011

Modern Family.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Angy

pretty little liars


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## LolaViola

The Mindy Project


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: A Cook


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## ourwater

The Bachelor: Season 19: Week 6


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Lakers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## ourwater

Quantum Leap: Double Identity: November 8, 1965


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: Send in the Clown


----------



## ourwater

The FBI Files: A Stranger in Town


----------



## ourwater

I'm With Her: Kid Stays in the Picture


----------



## ourwater

The 100: Pilot


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

The 100: Earth Skills


----------



## ourwater

The 100: Earth Kills


----------



## ourwater

The 4400: Hidden


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: The Ledger


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Schitt's Creek


----------



## Toad Licker

Schitt's Creek


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Ally

FriendZone


----------



## theinsomniac

Better Call Saul --It was a great start to a new series! I really like where its going. I have a feeling I'm going to love this show as much as Breaking Bad.


----------



## Ally

Holmes on Homes


----------



## Charmander

Orange is the New Black


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## KoolKat

Archer! My routine on thursdays is Mom at 7:30pm and Archer at 9:00pm. What awesome shows.


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## tayann

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

A Peaceable Kingdom: Elephant


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Trisha's Southern Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Anxietype

Elementary


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Quantum Leap: Leaping of the Shrew: September 27, 1956


----------



## Bbpuff

Currently watching American Dad.


----------



## catcharay

The walking dead


----------



## ourwater

Flashpoint: Jumping at Shadows


----------



## ourwater

United States of Tara: Inspiration


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Criminal Minds: With Friends Like These


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Rising Stars Challenge


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## TryingMara

Family Feud


----------



## Folded Edge

So in the last week or so. New 'Walking Dead' - brilliant. 
Constantine - I've really no idea why I've stuck with it. :sus 
Better Call Saul - SOOooo good - way beyond expectations!! 
Finally started 'Fargo' - really good so far. 
Unexpected goodness has come in the form of the TV version of the film that is / was '12 Monkeys' - pleasantly surprised by just how good it's been.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace: Wilson Sleeps Over


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: Ghost Story


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: The Shallow End


----------



## shelbster18

Axe Cop lol


----------



## CWe

NBA 3 point contest and dunk contest


----------



## LolaViola

Family Guy


----------



## CantDraw

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.

They get it. lol.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

Grimm


----------



## ourwater

American Dreams: Pilot


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Surface: Episode 3


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## ourwater

Surface: Episode 4


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## ourwater

Surface: Episode 5


----------



## ourwater

Surface: Episode 6


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA All-Star Saturday Night


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

My Babysitter's A Vampire: Mirror/rorriM


----------



## ourwater

Surface: Episode 7


----------



## ourwater

Surface: Episodes 8, 9


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best Thing I Ever Ate


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## mr hoang

I just started getting into seinfield. Watched the first season tonight.


----------



## Charmander

American Horror Story, Buffy and Orange is the New Black. The joys of Netflix.


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## srschirm

The Bachelor. It's an addiction.


----------



## ourwater

Cold Case: Beautiful Little Fool


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## mr hoang

srschirm said:


> The Bachelor. It's an addiction.


Its becoming too fake lol. So much is staged.


----------



## ourwater

ER: I Feel Good


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## Citrine

Fun Fun Elmo


----------



## ourwater

Surface: Episode 10


----------



## srschirm

mr hoang said:


> Its becoming too fake lol. So much is staged.


Yeah sometimes it seems that way. Some of the dates are kinda far-out, too. But I can't help but love it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## The Islander

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

Intruders: She Was Provisional


----------



## ourwater

Intruders: And Here... You Must Listen


----------



## ourwater

Intruders: Time Has Come Today


----------



## ourwater

Intruders: Ave Verum Corpus


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Raising Hope: Dysfunction Function


----------



## Ally

New Girl


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## ourwater

Intruders: Bound


----------



## ourwater

Intruders: The Crossing Place


----------



## JustJordan

A few episodes of Roseanne <3


----------



## ourwater

Intruders: There Is No End


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... With Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... With Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

How It's Made


----------



## Toad Licker

How It's Made


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Kevin001

PTI


----------



## Enochian

Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes.


----------



## gloomy

the vampire diaries


----------



## mr hoang

srschirm said:


> Yeah sometimes it seems that way. Some of the dates are kinda far-out, too. But I can't help but love it.


Haha must be the drama eh.


----------



## ourwater

Surface: Episode 11


----------



## ourwater

Surface: Episode 12


----------



## ourwater

Under The Dome: Reconciliation


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## ourwater

The Fall: My Adventurous Song


----------



## ourwater

The Fall: The Vast Abyss


----------



## ourwater

The Fall: The Troublesome Disguises


----------



## ourwater

The Fall: Night Darkens the Street


----------



## LolaViola

The Middle


----------



## ourwater

The Fall: Beauty Hath Strange Power


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## ourwater

The Red Road: Snaring of the Sun


----------



## srschirm

mr hoang said:


> Haha must be the drama eh.


That's right.


----------



## ourwater

Even Stevens: Duck Soup


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: The Escape Artist


----------



## ourwater

Glue: Season 1, Episode 2


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## ourwater

The Missing: Concrete


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Whisper: Drowned Lives


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Kevin001

Highly Questionable


----------



## ourwater

The Universe: Jupiter: The Giant Planet


----------



## Folded Edge

Better Call Saul. Episode 3. :clap keep em coming!


----------



## ourwater

All That: Bow Wow


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Gottschalk Live: 14/03/2012


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... With Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... With Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Kevin001

American Idol


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Schitt's Creek


----------



## Toad Licker

Schitt's Creek


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern


----------



## ourwater

The Magic School Bus: Kicks Up a Storm


----------



## ourwater

Ready or Not: My Buddy Buddy


----------



## ourwater

According To Jim: The Gift Certificate


----------



## CWe

Mavericks @ Thunder

Basketball game


----------



## Kevin001

American Idol


----------



## ourwater

The Bachelor: Season 19, Episode 7
The Bachelor: Season 19, Episode 8
The Middle: A Quarry Story
The Middle: Hecks On a Train
The Middle: Valentine's Day VI

The Bachelor: Season 19, Episode 9


----------



## The Linux Guy

Seems like I watch more Youtube than TV.


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Criminal Minds season 5. One more episode before i jump on season 6.


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## ilovejehovah777

The Have and The Have Nots


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Perkins

Happy Endings!

I miss this show.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon: "Box of Lies" Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Owl-99

Rectify


----------



## Hayman

I saw bits of Eastenders last night. It was a typical 'cop-out' where Bobby was revealed as the murderer - not a big/long term character. It was underwhelming in my opinion. It'll probably be another four or five months before I catch another episode&#8230;

Other than that, I'm determined to see all of The Walking Dead that I've missed. I'm really into the current series/season but have only ever seen bits of it before hand. I've seen the first two episodes and half of the third one from the first series so far. I'm basically starting from the start and working up from there&#8230;



LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Seems like I watch more Youtube than TV.


Same here. I do genuinely believe I've watched more YouTube videos than I have TV for around three, maybe four years now. Adverts annoy me (so I pre-record most things I watch via Sky+ to skip all the ads) and and most TV these days seems to be reality or some sort of dancing/singing competition nonsense. There's absolutely no variety any more.

I've been seeing The Walking Dead (as above) via YouTube&#8230; Sure, the quality of the picture hasn't been brilliant but it's better than having to pay to watch what are now old shows.


----------



## LolaViola

Comics Unleashed


----------



## ourwater

The Middle: The Answer


----------



## ourwater

Wonderfalls: Caged Bird


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit, Charisma


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly


----------



## Kevin001

Toad Licker said:


> NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Clippers)


That was a great game besides the fts.


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Forensic Files


----------



## Toad Licker

Forensic Files


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Ally

The Office marathon


----------



## ourwater

Life With Boys: In the Principle's Office With Boys


----------



## Ckg2011

NASCAR Camping World Truck Series opener from Daytona International Speedway.


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## ourwater

Private Practice: The Way We Were


----------



## ourwater

The Fall: The Mind is it's Own Place


----------



## ourwater

The Fall: The Perilous Edge of Battle


----------



## ourwater

Hang Time: Fuller's Camp


----------



## ourwater

Dora the Explorer: Roberto the Robot


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Kevin001

Law & Order


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Kevin001

Inkmaster


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Prime Suspect: Shame


----------



## ourwater

Late Show with David Letterman: 6/25/2008, Abigail Breslin


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior: The Crème De La Crème…Brulee


----------



## Kevin001

OTL


----------



## ourwater

Mellem Venner: Episode 4


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: Be Still My Heart


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## ourwater

Party Of Five: I Give Up


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

My Grandmother's Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## TryingMara

Parks & Recreation


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Kevin001

Law & Order


----------



## The Linux Guy

Last Man Standing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Justified
~ Vikings
~ The Bridge
~ Bron/Broen
~ Black Sails
~ Banshee
~ The 100
~ Helix


----------



## HenDoggy

The Walking Dead season 1


----------



## Kevin001

Total Divas


----------



## LolaViola

TMZ


----------



## AllieG

Scrubs. I expected a lot more from the show. I mean it is okay but nowhere near as funny as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: No T.V.


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: Swuit


----------



## PoppySeed

Ghost Adventures


----------



## ourwater

How to Live with Your Parents (For the Rest of Your Life): How to Not Waste Money


----------



## ourwater

The Defenders: Las Vegas v. Reid


----------



## Insane Ant

I'm currently watching Lost girl... for obvious reasons.


----------



## ourwater

Tiny Toon Adventures: Buster and the Beanstalk [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## The Islander

The Walking Dead


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best Thing I Ever Ate


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best Thing I Ever Ate


----------



## Toad Licker

Unwrapped


----------



## ourwater

Voices from Fjällräven Classic Denmark 2014


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Ally

The Nightly Show with Larry Wilmore


----------



## ourwater

Buffy the Vampire Slayer: This Year's Girl


----------



## gloomy

the fosters.


----------



## ourwater

The Bachelor: Season 19, Week 9


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Compaq

Chasing Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## ourwater

Three Rivers: Where We Lie


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Kevin001

Law & Order


----------



## ourwater

Two of a Kind: The Heartbreak Kid


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Trisha's Southern Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## TabbyTab

Three's Company 

very interesting show lol


----------



## Ally

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## ourwater

E.R.: Quintessence of Dust


----------



## ourwater

National Geographic's "SCANDINAVIA" HD


----------



## ourwater

Pokémon: Stopped in the Name of Love!


----------



## ourwater

The Oscars: Oscars Opening Ceremony: Live from the Red Carpet, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

The Oscars, Part 1


----------



## millenniumman75




----------



## ourwater

The Oscars, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

The Oscars, Part 3


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Good Eats


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## LolaViola

Arthur...lol


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Monday Monday. Episode 1


----------



## ourwater

Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Who Are You?


----------



## Kevin001

American Idol


----------



## ourwater

Water Rats: Silent Running


----------



## HenDoggy

LolaViola said:


> Arthur...lol


Hey, no shame in that. I still love that show :clap esp. the intro.

I think the last show I watch was Sharktank


----------



## ourwater

Cloudstreet: Episode 1


----------



## ourwater

Cloudstreet: Episode 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Gotham


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Cloudstreet: Episode 3


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pioneer Woman


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## IveGotToast

Vikings


----------



## ourwater

Monday Monday. Episode 2


----------



## ourwater

The Middle: Steaming Pile of Guilt


----------



## mimu

Better Call Saul


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior: The Finale


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Shameless: Simple Pleasures


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Suns)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Kevin001

Weather Channel


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Unique Eats


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Agua Mala


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Man Trap

In memory of Leonard Nimoy. R.I.P.


----------



## Ally

Sportsnet 360


----------



## ourwater

Wonderfalls: Wax Lion


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Charlie X


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Where No Man Has Gone Before


----------



## ourwater

Killer Instinct: She's The Bomb


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Naked Time


----------



## ourwater

Dora the Explorer: Lost Map


----------



## Kevin001

UFC 184 Weigh-ins


----------



## ourwater

Millennium: S03, E09


----------



## ourwater

Narrative Writing Song by Melissa


----------



## ourwater

Popcorn With Peter Travers: Reese Witherspoon: Girl Gone 'Wild'


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Defying Gravity: S01 E11


----------



## ourwater

Unfabulous: The B Word


----------



## ourwater

The 4400: Terrible Swift Sword


----------



## kinoan

Better Call Saul. First episode wasn't that great, but it picked up fast.


----------



## ourwater

The 4400: Fifty-Fifty


----------



## ourwater

Barfuß ins Bett: Erste Folge


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Eat Street


----------



## Kevin001

Good Times


----------



## Toad Licker

Pizza Masters


----------



## pocketbird

Bates Motel


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Nekomata

Gosick


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Nekomata

Saint Seiya Omega


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Champions


----------



## Charmander

AHS: Coven (Last episode)


----------



## ourwater

The 100: S02 E01


----------



## ourwater

The 100: S02 E02


----------



## LolaViola

Saturday Night Live


----------



## ourwater

The 100: S02 E03


----------



## ourwater

The 100: S02 E04


----------



## ourwater

The 100: S02 E05


----------



## ourwater

The 100: S02 E06


----------



## ourwater

The Missing: S01 E05


----------



## TryingMara

Mike & Molly


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Liverpool vs Man City
~ Premier League Goal Zone
~ Banshee
~ Black Sails
~ Helix
~ 12 Monkeys
~ The Americans
~ Vikings


----------



## Dre12

Anyone watching Wolf Hall? Serious drama.


----------



## ourwater

H20: Just Add Water: The Denman Affair


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## ourwater

H20: Just Add Water: Dangerous Waters


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## ourwater

Salem: The House of Pain


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods America


----------



## magicmusic7

Friends fourth season second half of first disc
the one with the ballroom dancing
(i forget the name of the one in between)
the one with the dirty girl


----------



## ourwater

2015 NCAC Swimming & Diving Championships - Day Four


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## WillofD

Just watched the first episode of Arrow.


----------



## ourwater

The 4400: No Exit


----------



## shelbster18

The Last Man on Earth. I knew I'd like this show. xD


----------



## Quirky

House of Cards, the American version


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Cloudstreet: Episode Four


----------



## ourwater

Cold Case: Discretion


----------



## ourwater

Two of a Kind: The Odd Couples


----------



## ourwater

Bjork (Interview) Arte Documentary


----------



## ourwater

The 100: S02 E07


----------



## ourwater

The 100: S02 E08


----------



## ourwater

The 100: S02 E09


----------



## ourwater

According to Jim: All Dolled Up


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## ourwater

The Affair: S01 E04


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

Throwdown with Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## VisualAttraction

Parks and Recreation! So sad that the show's over, but I always watch it when I need a pick-me-up.


----------



## ladyscuttle

Secrets and Lies! New show that just came out... not too bad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Hostages
~ The Affair


----------



## Unknown0001

Nikita


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Mellem Venner: Episode 5


----------



## ourwater

The Missing: Episode 6


----------



## ourwater

The Bachelor: Season 19, Episode 11


----------



## ourwater

CSI Miami: Open Water


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Kevin001

SportsNation


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## pocketbird

Bob's Burgers


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## ourwater

The 100: S02 E10


----------



## ourwater

The 100: S02 E11


----------



## ourwater

The 100: S02 E12


----------



## ourwater

The 100: S02 E13


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## TenYears

The Last Man On Earth. So far so good, I liked it.


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Switched at Birth: Street Noises Invade the House


----------



## ourwater

The Secret Circle: Heather


----------



## ourwater

The Secret Circle: Slither


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter...... again


----------



## ourwater

Bubble Guppies: Who's Going to Play the Big Bad Wolf?


----------



## ourwater

Eureka Seven: Astral Ocean (Sub) (Heaven and Earth)


----------



## ourwater

Eureka Seven: Astral Ocean (Sub) Moonlight Ship


----------



## ourwater

Eureka Seven: Astral Ocean (Sub) Another Truth


----------



## ourwater

Eureka Seven: Astral Ocean (Sub) Humanoid Secret


----------



## ourwater

Eureka Seven: Astral Ocean (Sub) Next Phase


----------



## ourwater

. XPOSÉ Kelly Clarkson 2-19-2015


----------



## ourwater

Eureka Seven: Astral Ocean (Sub) Johansson's Book


----------



## ourwater

The Secret Circle: Wake


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Schitt's Creek


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Good Eats


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Paradise


----------



## ourwater

The Bridge: S02 E08


----------



## ourwater

The Bridge: S02 E09


----------



## ourwater

The Bridge: S02 E10


----------



## ourwater

Top of the Lake: Episode 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## ourwater

Top of the Lake: Episode 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## ourwater

Top of the Lake: Episode 3


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Ally

^same here :b


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory :duck


----------



## ourwater

Top of the Lake: Episode 4


----------



## Drusiya

"Globesity: Fat's New Frontier" - Link Tv


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## ourwater

Top of the Lake: Episode 5


----------



## Toad Licker

Schitt's Creek


----------



## LolaViola

Empire


----------



## skys

The 100 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!


----------



## Kevin001

American Idol


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## ourwater

Top of the Lake: Episode 6


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## ourwater

Top of the Lake: Episode 7


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## LizardQueen

Scrubs


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Autism Spectrum Teens: Advice just after diagnosis


----------



## ourwater

The Middle: Flirting With Disaster


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The 100
~ The Americans
~ Flashpoint
~ Battlestar Galatica


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## TryingMara

House Hunters International


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## ourwater

Animaniacs: Video review/ When Mice Ruled The Earth


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Kevin001

Highly Questionable


----------



## ourwater

Monday Monday: Episode 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## ourwater

Monday Monday: Episode 4


----------



## ourwater

The City: Professionally Dangerous


----------



## ourwater

The City: Queen of Diamonds
The City: The Belle of Elle


----------



## ourwater

The City: Fashion With a Capital F


----------



## ourwater

The City: The British Are Coming


----------



## ourwater

The City: Work Horses and Show Ponies


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## LolaViola

The King of Queens


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## S a m

Criminal Minds


----------



## HenDoggy

Behind the Mask


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## ourwater

The Hills: Who Do You Trust?


----------



## Toad Licker

Unique Eats


----------



## Kevin001

Law & Order


----------



## ourwater

The Hills: One Big Interruption


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## romeoindespair

Mad Men


----------



## ourwater

The Hills: You Have Chosen


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Kevin001

SportsNation


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## ourwater

The Mentalist: S02 E10


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## ourwater

The Secret Circle: S01 E07


----------



## Electroencephalogram

I watched the first few episodes of House of Cards season 3. I'm really liking it.


----------



## Underwood

.


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## ourwater

The Secret Circle: Beneath


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## ourwater

The Hills: When You Least Expect It


----------



## TryingMara

Mike & Molly


----------



## ourwater

The Hills: The Best Night Ever


----------



## ourwater

Delocated: Friend


----------



## ourwater

Part of Five: Naming Names


----------



## ourwater

Gary Unmarried: Gary Goes First


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Memorial


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## laysiaj

I'm watching a cartoon right now.
The Amazing World of Gumball.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best Thing I Ever Ate


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Survivors
~ Flashpoint
~ 12 Monkeys
~ Banshee
~ Black Sails


----------



## ourwater

The Girly Ghosthunters: The Grand Theatre


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## ourwater

The Girly Ghosthunters: Fort George


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations London


----------



## ourwater

The Girly Ghosthunters: Ottawa Jail Hostel


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations Nola


----------



## ourwater

The Girly Ghosthunters: The Bytown Museum


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Paradise


----------



## ourwater

Big Love: Strange Bedfellows


----------



## SouthWest

Continuum Season 3 - once again time travel plot.


----------



## ourwater

The City: One Girl's Trash


----------



## ourwater

Date A Live (Dub) Romantic Hot Springs


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## ourwater

Mako Mermaids: Season 1, Episode 12: Close Call


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The First Duty


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Let 'Em Eat Cake


----------



## ourwater

Barakamon (Sub) Happy Yer Home


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Brunch @ Bobby's


----------



## bluecrime

Well since all the sessions of Game of Thrones are up on sky go, getting through those is pretty much all I do! Just started session 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't watch TV.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Take Me Out to the Ballgame


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: My Cousin the Heroine


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Schitt's Creek


----------



## Kevin001

Local News


----------



## ourwater

Dollhouse: Needs


----------



## mr hoang

Gotham


----------



## ashleynoelle87

Murder, She Wrote


----------



## ourwater

Up All Night: Week Off


----------



## ourwater

The City: Stage Fight


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## IcedOver

"Bates Motel", the final few season 2 episodes. I missed them when they originally aired, but caught up with them before they're removed from On Demand. These were some pretty decent episodes, and wrapped up the storylines from the first two seasons nicely.

"Ground Floor" -- This show is pretty underrated. The cast is very likable and it actually has some pretty funny (if predictable) jokes. Shame it's been cancelled.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

The Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Looney Tunes: Alpine Antics


----------



## Kevin001

The Voice


----------



## Charmander

Supernatural; the episode where Paris Hilton gets her head chopped off.


----------



## Kevin001

His & Hers


----------



## ourwater

The Ghost Inside My Child: Silent Film Star and The Man Who Fell Far


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Double Date


----------



## slyfox

Dan vs


----------



## ourwater

Fringe: What Lies Below


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

Trending Bites


----------



## ourwater

The Bachelor: Season 19, Week 10


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

Shameless 5x08


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

The Bachelor: Season 19, After the Final Rose


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## romeoindespair

Mad men


----------



## Kevin001

NFL Live


----------



## LolaViola

Tamar and Vince


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: This Is Not My Finest Hour (The Netherlands)


----------



## ourwater

Tickety Toc: Jelly Sandwich Time/Bell Time


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Cousins


----------



## meandernorth

CNN


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Raffle


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter...... again


----------



## inerameia

Louie


----------



## ourwater

The Adventures of the Galaxy Rangers: The Ax


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Offbeat Eats with Jim Stacy


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

The Secret Circle: Balcoin


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food Nation


----------



## ourwater

The Secret Circle: Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Paradise


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: The Flu


----------



## ourwater

Dog Days: Change My Heart


----------



## ourwater

Dogs Days: Final Stage


----------



## ourwater

Dog Days: Summer Memories


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: Let It Bleed


----------



## shelbster18

The 100. The season finale sent chills down my back. O_O Ugh, I want more.


----------



## ourwater

Wonderfalls: S01 E05


----------



## Kevin001

Law & Order


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Hack My Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Hack My Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Americans
~ The 100
~ Flashpoint


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Apathie

Bates Motel. Really good and underrated show.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Ally

Undercover Boss


----------



## No Limit

Better Call Saul


----------



## Kevin001

American Idol


----------



## ourwater

The Affair: S01 E05


----------



## ourwater

The Affair: S01 E06


----------



## ourwater

Full House: You Pet It, You Bought It


----------



## Kevin001

Mike & Mike


----------



## LolaViola

Divorce Court


----------



## ourwater

Bella and the Bulldogs: Tex Fest


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## ourwater

The Bridge: S01 E12


----------



## meandernorth

The Chew
(It was on at the Laundromat. Their choice.)


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## ourwater

Mr Bean: The Animated Series: Roadworks


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## animeflower6084

Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Our Daughter the Artist


----------



## ourwater

Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Superstar


----------



## Kevin001

PTI


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## ourwater

Vymena manzelek CZ: S04 E01


----------



## ourwater

The Donna Reed Show: The Stones Go to Hollywood


----------



## josh3235

Lost


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## joko

Just watched the newest episode of Better Call Saul and Always Sunny.


----------



## ourwater

Criminal Minds: Charm and Harm


----------



## Kevin001

Local News


----------



## ourwater

The Enid Blyton Adventure Series: Ship Of Adventure


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Sanford and Son


----------



## Toad Licker

Sanford and Son


----------



## Toad Licker

Eat Street


----------



## twitchy666

*What Britain Wants: Negative BBC*

4 episodes... don't bother

1. Someone to love
2.Somewhere to live
3. Somewhere to work - waiting for this on iPlayer
4. dunno yet

Misery. Blame government. My last post addressed all this, before I found these


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Came to work


----------



## ShannonTheLittleOwl

Freinds.
I love it so much, had to rewatch it.


----------



## ShannonTheLittleOwl

(Apparently I can't spell the name correctly. Friends, of course.)


----------



## ourwater

Secrets and Lies: The Trail


----------



## Ckg2011

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

MST3K: The Horrors of Spider Island


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Black Sails
~ Banshee
~ 12 Monkeys
~ Helix
~ Flashpoint


----------



## meandernorth

News


----------



## jlscho03

Finished Ink Master season 2 last night. Really enjoyed it. I wish Netflix had more tattoo shows up on their lineup. I read a show called Epic Ink is supposed to be better (no forced drama - which honestly, I don't mind... maybe sort of like). I'd like to see a show where the tattoo artists listen to the client. I know it's reality TV / competition, but really, I don't like the time constraints, pushing a client to the edge just to finish a piece (there were some really bad episodes with this), and some of them not taking in the client's wishes. Seems wrong, yet I still watch.

Now what am I going to watch? Netflix, don't fail me!


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## gloomy

grays enetumy


----------



## LolaViola

SNL


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Labor Pains


----------



## ourwater

Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt: S01 E08


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## WriteMyMind

Uncle. It's really quite good!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Unique Eats


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## ourwater

Hawaii Five-0: S04 E08


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Kevin001

Wisconsin vs. Michigan st. game


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## bfs

deadman wonderland on toonami lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## The Linux Guy

Last Man Standing


----------



## ourwater

The Dresden Files: Soul Beneficiary


----------



## Charmander

The Walking Dead


----------



## scooby

^ I knew there was something I hadn't done today, something was missing. 

Anyway last show I watched was Brooklyn nine-nine. Actually pretty funny. First time watching it, I like it.


----------



## ourwater

Bravest Warriors: Dan Before Time


----------



## LolaViola

R&B Divas: LA


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Pizza Masters


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## ourwater

Keeping Up With the Kardashians: Bonus: Last Supper


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Still Standing: Pilot


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Dirty Sanchez


----------



## ourwater

Enterprise: The Crossing


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Patty and the Eternal Triangle


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Silas: as wird in die Hauptstadt eingeladen


----------



## Fairydust

Prisoner Cell Block H.


----------



## Kevin001

Mike & Mike


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA (Lakers vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Paradise


----------



## ourwater

Arrow: Midnight City


----------



## Kevin001

The Voice


----------



## ourwater

The Ghost Inside My Child: S02 E02


----------



## LolaViola

The Mindy Project


----------



## ourwater

Gilmore Girls: Emily in Wonderland


----------



## Haz606

Better Call Saul latest episode


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## ourwater

Jericho: S01 E01


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## ourwater

Little House on the Prairie: The Werewolf of Walnut Grove


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

United States of Tara: Revolution


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

Unique Eats


----------



## ourwater

Pokémon: Battling a Cute Drama!


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern


----------



## ourwater

Pokémon: Classroom Training!


----------



## ourwater

Ally McBeal: Mr. Bo


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Following
~ UCL: Barca/Man City


----------



## Ckg2011

Dual Survival on Discovery Channel.


----------



## ourwater

Vera: Certain Samaritan


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Next Generation: When The Bough Breaks


----------



## ourwater

Persons Unknown: Saved


----------



## ourwater

Charles in Charge: War


----------



## ourwater

Taxi Brooklyn: Precious Cargo


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Hawks vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Unwrapped


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA Tournament


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

The Affair: S01 E08


----------



## ourwater

The Affair: S01 E09


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Unique Eats


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA Basketball


----------



## quietlife




----------



## Spindrift

Rick & Morty. They need to get the second season out already.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Bobby Trap


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Don't Bank on It


----------



## Infexxion

Bate's Motel.

Come on guys, pick it up already. Need to see Norman go ****ing psycho.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Golden Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

The Golden Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Eat Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Nekomata

Inu to Hasami wa Tsukaiyou.


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## ourwater

Yu-Gi-Oh!: Mime Control, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Nekomata

Night Shift Nurses 2.


----------



## triangle123

Masterchef, I like cooking, but I could never be as good as them.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## ourwater

Clannad: On the Hillside Path Where the Cherry Blossoms Flutter


----------



## ourwater

Clannad: The First Step


----------



## ourwater

Clannad: Once Again After Crying


----------



## ourwater

Smart Travels with Rudy Maxa: Medieval Europe


----------



## TryingMara

Family Feud


----------



## Charmander

BTVS


----------



## ourwater

Years of Living Dangerously: End of the Woods


----------



## wmu'14

Hey Arnold

Makes me sad they never made the movie where he looks for his parents.


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Kidnap and Ransom: Episode 2


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Sanford and Son


----------



## Toad Licker

Sanford and Son


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA Basketball Game


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## joko

Always Sunny.


----------



## Kevin001

Local News


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order SVU: Merchandise


----------



## Ally

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## ourwater

The Hills: Who Do You Trust?


----------



## ourwater

Happy Valley: Episode 3


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Donut Showdown


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern


----------



## ourwater

Extreme Engineering: Widening Panama Canal


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA Women's basketball game.


----------



## Kevin001

local news


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

The Honorable Women: The Killing Call


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

My Grandmother's Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## catinkacat

Louie


----------



## momentsunset

Better call saul


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Defying Gravity: S01 E12


----------



## Toad Licker

Open Your Eyes


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Auld Lang Syne


----------



## Kevin001

The Voice


----------



## Ally

Pretty Little Liars season 5 finale


----------



## Daveyboy

Ally said:


> Pretty Little Liars season 5 finale


Pretty Little Liars also...:clap



.... but I won't spoil it for those of you on the West Coast....


----------



## LolaViola

Preachers of Detroit


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## ourwater

Flower Boy Next Door: Can I Go Back to Being the Me From the Past?


----------



## Apathie

The Walking Dead. Slowly catching up. (Still at Season 2)


----------



## Kevin001

Mike & Mike


----------



## TheDigitalMan

Star Trek DS9 - Improbable Cause: First of a two-parter featuring two of my favorite characters in the show thus far, Odo and Garak.


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## twitchy666

a friend showed me Ripper Street

It is pants.

Well, I hate TV. Wrongly adjusted human race. Remember Clockwork Orange? 
A world to keep our eyes peeled. Destructive content since TV began


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Kevin001

Sanford & Son


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

Season 7 of Mad Men


----------



## ourwater

Stargate SG-1: Double Jeopardy


----------



## ourwater

House M.D.: Broken


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Echoes


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Jazz)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Unwrapped


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Sick in Bed


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Nikita
~ The Americans


----------



## ourwater

Hinterland: Devil's Bridge


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA Basketball Game


----------



## ourwater

Hinterland: Night Music


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Hinterland: Penwyllt


----------



## VisualAttraction

Girls (it was the season finale)


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## ourwater

Jessie: Four Broke Kids


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Unique Eats


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: A Slight Case of Disaster


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Seegan

Supernatural


----------



## ourwater

The Day After: Ep.1


----------



## ourwater

The Day After: Ep.2


----------



## ourwater

The Day After: Ep.3


----------



## ourwater

The Day After: Ep.4


----------



## ourwater

The Day After Ep.5


----------



## ourwater

The Day After: Ep.6


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Cathy Leaves Home: But Not Really


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Kevin001

Law & Order


----------



## ourwater

The Honorable Woman: The Ribbon Cutter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Suns)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Hack My Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Hack My Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations St. Louis


----------



## lizzy19

Grimm


----------



## ourwater

The Honorable Woman: The Mother Line


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## ourwater

The Honorable Women: The Hollow Wall


----------



## zomb

The walkind dead s3 - clear.


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Paradise


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA Women's Basketball Game


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Moone Boy


----------



## ourwater

Heroes: Cold Snap


----------



## ourwater

Lost Girl: Ceremony


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Enterprise: Carpenter Street


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Enterprise: Chosen Realm


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

The Middle: The Waiting Game


----------



## Nekomata

Night Shift Nurses: Nanase Ren.


----------



## Kevin001

Local News


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 12 Monkeys
~ Black Sails


----------



## Nekomata

Bokurano.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## Michael77

Military! (2015 anime)


----------



## Sprocketjam

iZombie


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Gilligan's Island


----------



## Toad Licker

Gilligan's Island


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Seegan

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Don't Bank on It


----------



## ourwater

Alaska Fish Wars: Into the Hot Zone


----------



## Kevin001

The Voice


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Following
~ Nikita
~ Ascension


----------



## lizzy19

Gotham


----------



## ourwater

Residue [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Suns vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

My Grandmother's Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

Doc Martin: Blood Is Thicker


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## ourwater

Rooftop Prince: Episode 8


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## ourwater

SNL: Natalie Portman


----------



## Still Waters

Talking Dead -I saved it until last night to spread out the last juicy morsels of one of my favorite shows.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Collective


----------



## ourwater

Earth: Final Conflict: Live Free or Die


----------



## ourwater

[ Cup VTV Bình Điền 2015 ] - DPR Korea vs Thông Tin Liên Việt Postbank - Final Chung kết


----------



## Kevin001

NBA basketball game.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Reign
~ Nikita


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

Belly Up!


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Schitt's Creek


----------



## ourwater

Touching Evil: Attachment


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## ourwater

The District: The Voice Inside


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## LolaViola

American Idol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Reign
~ The Americans
~ Nikita


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Nothing Endures But Change


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Unwrapped


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Mxx1

How i met your mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

Cloudstreet: Episode Five


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Surface: Episode 13


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Genius


----------



## Seegan

Supernatural - Inside Man


----------



## Kevin001

NBA basketball game


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Seegan

Impractical Jokers


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## cinali

shameless


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## LolaViola

Whose Line Is It Anyway?


----------



## ourwater

The-X Files: Orison


----------



## ourwater

The Middle: Operation Infiltration


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Chelsea vs Stoke
~ 12 Monkeys
~ Helix


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Pizza Masters


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Paradise


----------



## ourwater

Ultraviolet: Mea Culpa


----------



## Methodical

The Jinx.


----------



## ourwater

The Suite Life on Deck: The Play's the Thing


----------



## ourwater

Charmed: Black as Cole


----------



## ourwater

Fringe: Jacksonville


----------



## Seegan

The Walking Dead - Vatos


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Sunderland vs Newcastle Utd
~ Outlander


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## TabbyTab

My mad fat diary


----------



## Mxx1

Gary Unmarried


----------



## ourwater

Little House on the Prairie: The High Cost of Being Right


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: …And a Nice Chianti


----------



## Nekomata

Yama no Susume: Second Season.


----------



## Ashley123

I Miss You.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Salem
~ Reign


----------



## QuietSoul

Mad Men
Gintama


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## momentsunset

Family Guy


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Nekomata

Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas.


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

Taken: Maintenance


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Key & Peele


----------



## NadineKite06

Sarah & Duck


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: The Red and the Black


----------



## LolaViola

Family Feud


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Supernatural and Vikings.



NadineKite06 said:


> Sarah & Duck


My 6 year old niece loves that cartoon. I watch it with her when i'm there.


----------



## Ckg2011

Local NBC News 9.


----------



## Ckg2011

Friends.


----------



## NadineKite06

Scrub-Zero said:


> Supernatural and Vikings.
> 
> My 6 year old niece loves that cartoon. I watch it with her when i'm there.


My 3yr old was watching, but it is quite nice. I'm easily over stimulated, so I prefer she watches calm shows like that and Kipper.


----------



## ourwater

Bates Motel: Plunge


----------



## BobtheKat

Breaking Bad! I just started the 4th season!:clap


----------



## lizzy19

Bates Motel


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter.... again


----------



## ourwater

Hello Kitty's Furry Tale Theater: Sleeping Kitty / Kitty and the Kong


----------



## HenDoggy

BobtheKat said:


> Breaking Bad! I just started the 4th season!:clap


Enjoy the ride! I watching this whole series again right now.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

River monsters. This is the last season so I'll probably never watch tv after it's over.


----------



## ourwater

Royal Pains: Crazy Love


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Following


----------



## slyfox

visualkeirockstar said:


> River monsters. This is the last season so I'll probably never watch tv after it's over.


Forgot about River Monsters coming back. Last season was kind of disappointing, but I'll check this season out


----------



## Conviction07

Just watched the season finale of Better Call Saul. So now I can officially focus all my attention and excitement on Daredevil. And Game of Thrones of course.


----------



## millenniumman75

The whols basketball tournament consisted of the last five minutes of the final.

According to me, the ratings were low low low! :lol


----------



## Seegan

The Walking Dead - Wildfire


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

My Grandmother's Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## jblanch3

Better Call Saul, the season finale.


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## sb1985

Batman The Animated series. FINALLY on Amazon Prime. Squeeeeeee :clap


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Villa vs QPR


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## ourwater

Real Humans: Trust No One


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA Women's Basketball game.


----------



## Carlyred

House of cards on Netflix


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ApathyDivine

Avatar: The Last Airbender


----------



## paz

RuPaul's Drag Race


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Gilligan's Island


----------



## Toad Licker

Gilligan's Island


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## ourwater

Wonderfalls: S01 E13


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The second half of Blackburn/Liverpool


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## SpongeBobRocksMan

The Amazing World Of Gumball


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: How to Get Out of Iraq for Good


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Squares (May 15, 1989) - Tina vs. Ken


----------



## ourwater

Arrow: Public Enemy


----------



## ourwater

Life Unexpected: Honeymoon Interrupted


----------



## ourwater

Kotoura-san: But You're Not Here


----------



## HenDoggy

My 600 pound story.


----------



## anonymid

Broad City


----------



## ourwater

Modern Family: Rash Decisions


----------



## LolaViola

American Idol


----------



## kurtcobain

CONAN!!!!
(best late night talk show host of all time, WAY BETTER than Fallon or Kimmel)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Unwrapped


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Reign


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Outer Limits: The Choice


----------



## Astronomer

Big Bang Theory :boogie


----------



## eyeseeyou

Better Call Saul


----------



## ourwater

The Layover: Amsterdam


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## ourwater

God Eats Collection: Peachy Keen


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Little Brother Is Watching You


----------



## ourwater

The Middle: Siblings and Sombreros


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Evolution


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Unique Eats


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Seegan

Impractical Jokers


----------



## twitchy666

LOST

TV is dying.

Friend showed me Judge Judy

Did I spell that right?

Breaking Bad. 
Not any more episode or minute of either those for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## ourwater

Monster 66: Welcome Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Worthless1

The Daily Show with Jon Stewart


----------



## kings of leon fan

Gotham


----------



## ourwater

Explores: Adventures of the Century: Season 2 Ep. 4 - Sebastian Copeland's Greenland Victory March


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Florence


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Hong Kong


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 3 Barclay's Premier League Matches
~ Premier League Goal Zone
~ Premier League Matchday


----------



## Toad Licker

Pizza Masters


----------



## Toad Licker

Trisha's Southern Kitchen


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Clyde Brukman's Final Response


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## ourwater

Grand Hotel: Season 1, Part 11


----------



## Kevin001

Nike Hoop Summit


----------



## Drunky

Daredevil on Netflix.


----------



## Shy Girl14

The Grim Adventures Of Billy and Mandy. I watched it online because it doesn't come on TV anymore .


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Celia: ¡El verano!


----------



## ourwater

Charmed: Power Outage


----------



## VirtualAntics

Dark Angel. (Ep 1 and 2 from season two.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Man-U vs Man City


----------



## Conviction07

Episode 4 of Daredevil. I'm gonna be some bummed once I watch the other 9.


----------



## ourwater

Children of the Luna: Avsnitt 1


----------



## ourwater

Children of the Luna: Avsnitt 2


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Jazz vs. Blazers)


----------



## Nekomata

Sunday Without God.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Seegan

The Walking Dead - Conquer


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Unique Eats


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## jennyyyxo

saturday night live


----------



## mcpon

Gotham


----------



## Kevin001

MLB ~ Yankees vs Red Sox


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 12 Monkeys
~ Helix
~ Salem
~ The Americans
~ Vikings
~ Game Of Thrones
~ Outlander


----------



## Quirky

Netflix version of Daredevil


----------



## Malek

Better Call Saul


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Tru Calling: Last Good Day


----------



## ourwater

Children of the Luna: Avsnitt 3


----------



## ourwater

Children of the Luna: Avsnitt 4


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Liverpool vs Newcastle


----------



## slyfox

River Monsters. This episode is seeming better with a new fish for once. Sucks they long ran out of deadly fish, and now just show ones that give people bites


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## meandernorth

The Daily Share


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Made in Chelsea


----------



## ourwater

The Outer Limits: The Human Factor


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Audrey Pauley


----------



## Kevin001

The Voice


----------



## ourwater

Reckless: Family Plot


----------



## ourwater

Unreported World: El Salvador The Child Assassins


----------



## Kevin001

NBA Coast to Coast


----------



## meandernorth

CNN Tonight


----------



## ourwater

Ibbeltje: Een moeder in de boom


----------



## ourwater

Ibbeltje: Een vreemd parapluutje


----------



## ourwater

Ibbeltje: Geen Sinterklaas


----------



## ourwater

Bobs Burgers: Lindapendent Woman


----------



## Kwlgurl

DareDevil


----------



## ourwater

Ibbeltje: Een moeder die spint


----------



## blue2

.......Repent!! before its too late


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Following

~ Reign


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Thunder)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

News ~ CNN


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Suns)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## eyre

Gotham


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## lizzy19

Billy & Billie


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

SNL: Joan Rivers/Musical Youth


----------



## HenDoggy

Derek, awesome show.


----------



## sugzo

Bob's Burgers


----------



## ourwater

Bed of Roses: Every Time We Say Goodbye


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

PTI


----------



## ourwater

How to Live with Your Parents (For the Rest of Your Life): How to Help the Needy


----------



## ourwater

The Middle: Food Courting


----------



## ourwater

Stargate SG-1: 2001


----------



## PandaBearx

Game of Thrones


----------



## HenDoggy

Derek


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## theinsomniac

Game of Thrones


----------



## IveGotToast

Louie


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## CopadoMexicano

American Idol


----------



## Toad Licker

^Spammer! :kma

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

News


----------



## Cam1

Daredevil. Not bad.


----------



## HenDoggy

20/20


----------



## jim_morrison

Orphan Black


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Mxx1

How i met your mother


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Toad Licker said:


> ^Spammer! :kma
> 
> Giada at Home


Liar! 

Shark Tank


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chelsea vs Man-U


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Pizza Masters


----------



## Saleemaslam

Currrently watching Daredevil!
Only 2 episodes left it is getting exciting!!


----------



## shelbster18

The Messengers. I'll give this show another chance.So far, it's decent.


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Kevin001

NBA game ~ NO vs GS (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## HenDoggy

Arthur season 7 ep 1


----------



## ourwater

24: Season 4, 11:00 PM


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Americans
~ Vikings


----------



## shelbster18

SNL


----------



## lethe1864

Sons of Anarchy, lots and lots of Sons of Anarchy


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere

I'm watching a marathon of My 600 lb Life. Only watched this show a few times but I'm stuck on it right now.


----------



## ourwater

Ghostly Encounters: Buried Secrets


----------



## ourwater

Wallander: Season 1, Episode 4


----------



## Charmander

Buffy, S7. Nearly finished now. Hoping to watch Angel for the first time come summertime.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Mavericks vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## RubixQ

Broadchurch 2x01

Meant to be pretty confusing but so far so good :b


----------



## ourwater

Blue Mountain State: Piss Test


----------



## lizzy19

A-Z


----------



## Kevin001

NBA Basketball ~Memphis vs Portland


----------



## Nekomata

Sunday Without God


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

3rd Rock from the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Kevin001

News ~ CNN


----------



## Blag

Arrow


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Salem


----------



## Nekomata

Absolute Duo.


----------



## LolaViola

Dr. Phil


----------



## Conviction07

The season finale of Daredevil. Now once again my life has no meaning.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Pelicans vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

My Grandmother's Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Barcelona vs PSG

~ The Following


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Kosmos

I'm watching Bates Motel. It is pretty interesting.


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Paradise


----------



## Lostinsilence

Orphan black. At first I wasn't really sure about the series but now I've come to really like it have it enjoyed thus far.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Kevin001

local news


----------



## InimitableJeeves

A Bit of Fry and Laurie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Following


----------



## Kevin001

Mike & Mike


----------



## Saleemaslam

Misfits!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Mavericks vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UCL: Madrid vs Atletico


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## RubixQ

Broadchurch 2x02

So far, so good.

Dear God David Tennant is one sexy man :fall


----------



## theinsomniac

Fresh Off The Boat. 

Better than I was expecting. Super nostalgic for anybody who grew up in the 90s.


----------



## Kevin001

Modern family


----------



## meandernorth

Local news


----------



## Kevin001

NBA Basketball ~ Spurs at Clippers


----------



## ourwater

Royal Pains: No Man Is an Island


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Friendship Bit


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Drive


----------



## Kevin001

Mike & Mike


----------



## WalTaviousLove1

Catfish


----------



## ourwater

Criminal Minds: Lessons Learned


----------



## eyre

The last man on earth


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Unwrapped


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

News ~ CNN


----------



## meandernorth

CNN / Local News


----------



## Noca

Hot Bench, it isn't as good as Judge Judy but it will do.


----------



## cak

The Blacklist, but I'm watching Elementary now, so probably that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Going to watch The Americans & Vikings shortly


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Pelicans)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## millenniumman75

Tales from the Darkside episode "The Unhappy Medium"


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## millenniumman75

Tales from the Darkside - "Bigalow's Last Smoke"


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

Law & Order


----------



## Kevin001

NBA game ~ Houston at Dallas


----------



## Ckg2011

King of Queens.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## cak

The Odd Couple


----------



## Globe_Trekker

Hamish Macbeth


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Clippers vs. Spurs)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Eat Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Pizza Masters


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## jennyyyxo

the middle


----------



## Kevin001

NBA Basketball ~ Warriors at Pelicans


----------



## ashleynoelle87

Criminal Minds


----------



## ourwater

CSI : NY: Cool Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Grizzlies vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

3rd Rock from the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker

3rd Rock from the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## meandernorth

Baseball


----------



## Toad Licker

Farmhouse Rules


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Paradise


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Paradise


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Kevin001

NBA Basketball ~ Houston at Dallas


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Vikings


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Rockets vs. Mavericks)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## ourwater

Southern Justice: Meth in the Mountains


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## ourwater

Persons Unknown: Static


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## RubixQ

Broadchurch 2x3

All good this far :yes


----------



## Kevin001

local news


----------



## Worthless1

My Cat From Hell


----------



## meandernorth

CNN


----------



## ourwater

Highway to Heaven: The Secret


----------



## ourwater

24: Season Six: 1:00 PM


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Grizzlies vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

My Grandmother's Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## MobiusX

The Following


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Following


----------



## ourwater

The Challenge: Bye Bye, Love


----------



## ourwater

Bindi, Robert & Terri Irwin interview Good Morning America 03/06/14


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Dark Page


----------



## ourwater

America's Book of Secrets: Serial Killers


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## CWe

ESPN as always


----------



## Canadian Brotha

EPL: Leicester/Chelsea


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## RubixQ

Broadchurch 2x4

All good... but maybe this is where it all changes


----------



## ourwater

Kids In The Garden: Plant Survivors


----------



## ourwater

Cold Case: Flashover


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

Marty Stouffers Wild America: Wyoming


----------



## Kevin001

local news


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Blazers vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## LolaViola

Dr. Phil (this season is really good)


----------



## Kevin001

NBA Game ~ Clippers at Spurs (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Helen Hunt on Good Morning America (Apr 30th, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

The Enid Blyton Adventure Series: Ship of Adventure


----------



## Wylini

The Tonight Show starring Jimmy Fallon


----------



## ourwater

Nature Parks RAPA NUI Eastern Islands / Chile [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Clippers vs. Spurs)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## LolaViola

Dr. Phil


----------



## LolaViola

Comics Unleashed


----------



## HenDoggy

workaholics


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ EPL: Man-U/WBA

~ Wentworth


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Hawks vs. Nets)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Dinner at Tiffani's


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Criminal Intent: Crazy


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## ourwater

Family Ties: Higher Love


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## Kevin001

local news


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Farmhouse Rules


----------



## Nekomata

Battle B-Daman.


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## RubixQ

Broadchurch 2x5

Keeping up but I can sense trouble brewing :lol


----------



## cak

Person of interest


----------



## UnderdogWins

Game of Thrones (with my undivided attention)

Technically, Big Bang Theory but I wasn't paying close attention.


----------



## ourwater

Once & Again: Acting Out


----------



## ourwater

Antiques Roadshow: Boston (Hour One)


----------



## Nekomata

The Mars Daybreak.


----------



## cheri112

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Grizzlies vs. Warriors)


----------



## JustThisGuy

Louie. season 4. Now I'm caught up to season 5.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Clippers vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

My Grandmother's Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## eyre

Gotham's finale.
It was amaziing!!


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## ourwater

E.R.: Fear


----------



## RubixQ

eyre said:


> Gotham's finale.
> It was amaziing!!


Good to hear! Stopped watching at the season break so will need to get around to restarting again 

Broadchurch 2x6

Juicy... :yes


----------



## Esteban

Wolf Hall


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Following

~ Outlander

~ Reign

~ Juventus/Real Madrid


----------



## Kevin001

NBA Basketball ~ Warriors vs. Memphis


----------



## JustThisGuy

Just finished the series. Is Wilfred magic? Is Ryan crazy?

Four and a half out of five stars. Really good.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Grizzlies vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Schitt's Creek


----------



## Toad Licker

Schitt's Creek


----------



## bailey grace

The X-Files


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Kevin001

News ~ CNN


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## RubixQ

Broadchurch 2x7

One more episode to go....


----------



## Charmander

Batman: Animated Series


----------



## ourwater

Believe: Sinking


----------



## ourwater

How The States Got Their Shapes: Midwest Vs. the Rest


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Clippers vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Unwrapped


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## herk

i think silicon valley, love that show, especially the return of bighead!


----------



## ourwater

Children of the Luna: Avsnitt 5


----------



## EvonneEzell

New episode of law & order:svu


----------



## Kevin001

Grantland (Currently)


----------



## UnderdogWins

New episode of: The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

History of Lexus of Nashville & Lexus of Cool Springs


----------



## ourwater

Children of the Luna: Avsnitt 6


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## momentsunset

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## RubixQ

Broadchurch 2x8 

Don't really understand where all the confusion is coming from as everything is made clear at the end. It was great to see the gorgeous Eve Myles again 

Roll on season 3!


----------



## Charmander

^Eve Myles is awesome!

Angel.


----------



## AllieG

Parks and Recreation. I have been meaning to watch this show for the longest time and I am glad I finally got to it. At first I was not impressed with the show, but the show improved as the series went on.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Reign


----------



## ourwater

Children of the Luna: Avsnitt 7


----------



## ourwater

Children of the Luna: Avsnitt 8


----------



## ourwater

Our Gang - Love Business [1931]


----------



## ourwater

Conni: Conni learns how to read the clock


----------



## ourwater

The Middle: While You Were Sleeping


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Rockets vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Schitt's Creek


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order SVU: Charisma


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## ourwater

The Enid Blyton Adventure Series: Valley of Adventure


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Dmytryk

Daredevil on Netflix, that show rocked! So glad they are doing another season.


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## ourwater

Innovations: Ep. 16


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Super Tech: Ep. -10


----------



## ourwater

Are You Smarter Than Student 5th Grade 01-09-2013


----------



## ourwater

Nuremberg: Nazis on Trial: Episode 3


----------



## ourwater

The Outer Limits: Valerie 23


----------



## TryingMara

Bates Motel


----------



## Callum96

Finished The Sopranos the other week. Absolutely awesome show.


----------



## HenDoggy

Rita


----------



## LolaViola

Saturday Night Live


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pioneer Woman


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Farmhouse Rules


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Barclay's English Premier League Matches


----------



## Kevin001

NBA Basketball ~ Rockets at Clippers


----------



## cak

Dr Phil


----------



## LolaViola

Rules of Engagement


----------



## ourwater

Ramona: Goodbye, Hello [1988]


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: The Ledger


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Blood Lust


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters: 9. Haunted Asylum


----------



## ourwater

The Sandy Hook School Shooting Hoax


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game Of Thrones
~ Salem
~ Outlander


----------



## ourwater

The Returned: Julie


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Rockets vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## ourwater

How to setup your first Bing Ads PPC Campaign (Affiliate Marketing Tips)


----------



## Gaige

Daredevil 
highly recommended


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## ourwater

The West Wing: Inauguration Over There


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## EvonneEzell

The series finale of revenge which was a disgrace!!!


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

Local news


----------



## LolaViola

Family Feud (Steve's a funny dude)


----------



## LolaViola

The King of Queens (still my ish)


----------



## tea111red

48 Hours, the other night.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Daredevil. Can't wait for the other Netlix MCU shows, let alone season 2. Bullseye is a definite.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## ourwater

Deadwood: Sold Under Sin


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity

3rd Rock from the Sun


----------



## ourwater

The East Of USA And Canada [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ UCL: Bayern/Barca
~ The Following


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## Kevin001

News ~ CNN


----------



## JustThisGuy

It' Always Sunny in Philadelphia, season 9. Really short season, and they were hit and miss with the funny.


----------



## ourwater

Kyäni Sunset: National Medical Report On Vitamin E (Tocotrienols)


----------



## ourwater

The Practice: Victims' Rights


----------



## ourwater

Stargate :Atlantis: Harmony


----------



## ourwater

CONAN Monologue 05/11/15


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Clippers vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Steinerz

The Following


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## ourwater

Busting the Berlin Wall: Rise


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## ourwater

Busting the Berlin Wall: Fall


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Visiting Google | Made in Germany - Startup Berlin


----------



## Kevin001

Local news


----------



## ourwater

Father Murphy: By the bear that bit me


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UCL: Madrid/Juve


----------



## LolaViola

American Idol (dude I wanted to win didn't win...happens every season lol)


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Increasingly Poor Decisions of Todd Margaret.

Great series. Funny and original. On Netflix and is just a 12-episode series.


----------



## ourwater

E.R.: Take These Broken Wings


----------



## Tokztero

South Park. Started watching this cartoon a few days ago and it is very funny.


----------



## TommyW

MacGyver.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Grizzlies vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Yuno Gasai

The Walking Dead. Watching Supernatural to me keep going til season 6 starts.


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Mortal Recoil

Daredevil. Such a good show, and so different from what I was expecting!


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

All My Children: The Haunted Lullaby


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

More Business of Being Born: The VBAC Dilemma: What Your Options Really Are [2011]


----------



## ourwater

The Enid Blyton Adventure Series: Castle of Adventure


----------



## Kevin001

NBA Basketball ~ Rockets at Clippers


----------



## ourwater

LA Law: The Green, Green Grass of Home


----------



## ourwater

Day three 2015 ISPS HANDA Women's Australian Open - LIVE


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

The vampire diaries!


----------



## mr hoang

Just got into daredevil on netflix. Pretty much binged last couple days. A few more episodes in the season. Im loving this show.
Honestly was just bored one day and decided to check it out. Never read the comics.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Rockets vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## acinorevlm

The Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

Ocean Mysteries - A Bird's Eye View of Alaska


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Patty's Private Pygmalion


----------



## ourwater

24: Season 6: 9:00 PM


----------



## Raimee

Daredevi, and I really enjoyed it. Looking forward to the second season.


----------



## ourwater

Naked and Afraid: Rumble in the Jungle


----------



## michaelwyatt136

The Fresh Prince Of Bel Air!


----------



## ourwater

Using Macro Scheduler's Debugger to Aid Script Creation. Intelligent Macro Recorder.


----------



## TalynStarburst

Daredevil. I'm on the last two episodes.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## EvonneEzell

The Blacklist. Ah-mazing!!


----------



## 58318

Inside No. 9


----------



## Toad Licker

World's Strangest: Places


----------



## ourwater

Ibbeltje: Hoera voor Ibbeltje


----------



## mr hoang

Daredevil. Finished the season today. Can hardly wait for next season already. it was that good.


----------



## ourwater

Naked and Afraid: Edge of Madness


----------



## PoppySeed

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## tea111red

Property Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## tidbit

Once Upon a Time


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Farmhouse Rules


----------



## ourwater

How it Works: Episode 25


----------



## Hikikomori2014

The 100


----------



## ourwater

Naxos Scenic Musical Journeys Czech Republic Castles and Towns in Bohemia and Moravia


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## SouthWest

The first episode of _Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell_ on the BBC.


----------



## TryingMara

Would I Lie To You?


----------



## IveGotToast

GOT


----------



## ourwater

China Mysteriously Unblocks IMDB Movie Website


----------



## ourwater

Survivors: Episode 3


----------



## ourwater

The Middle: The Graduate


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

Taken: High Hopes


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

Law & Order


----------



## ourwater

Ghostly Encounters: Burried Secrets


----------



## Gaige

Last Week Tonight With John Oliver


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Patty, the Practical Joker


----------



## ourwater

2015 U.S. of eBay Advocacy Day


----------



## ourwater

Taking the Oath: America's History from the Oval Office


----------



## Mxx1

Vampire diaries


----------



## Tokztero

Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

My Grandmother's Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## ourwater

Cold Case: Boy Crazy


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Prime Suspect: Underwater


----------



## ourwater

American Idol S10 E04


----------



## ourwater

Evil Things [2009]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Murder In The First
~ Bosch
~ The Following
~ Salem
~ Outlander 
~ Game Of Thrones


----------



## ourwater

TransIT - Electric Bike, Bluetooth Helmet and more


----------



## ourwater

Into the Unknown: Inside the Inca Caves


----------



## ourwater

Quest For The Sea: A Village Called Hay Cove


----------



## ourwater

10 Fun Activities for Children with Autism


----------



## ourwater

The West Wing: Process Stories


----------



## ourwater

Quest For The Sea: King Cod


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Rockets vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## ourwater

Quest For The Sea: The Storms of August


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Boy Next Door


----------



## ourwater

American Restoration: Collection: Vacuum Daze


----------



## Charmander

Angel and 10 minutes of Game of Thrones.


----------



## ourwater

2015 british cycling elite road series chorleygp


----------



## ourwater

House Hunters International: Best of Australia: First Australian Adventure (Josephine discovers Australia with her uncle.)


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Presumed Guilty


----------



## AnetaBenkston

Person of interest and game of thrones .


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Babysitters


----------



## ourwater

Mission Impossible: Ultimatum


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 19-2

~ The River

~ The Messengers


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Cavaliers vs. Hawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## givinganonion

Game of thrones.


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Egypt: The Temple of the Sands


----------



## loudpipes

Penny Dreadful


----------



## ourwater

Cold Case: Justice


----------



## JayDivision

Rick and Morty


----------



## ourwater

Happy Valley: Episode 4


----------



## jennyyyxo

the flash


----------



## Bizarre

Young & Hungry


----------



## ourwater

Food Science: Fudge Science


----------



## UnderdogWins

Penny Dreadful


----------



## flamestwind

Community season 6 episode 11


----------



## ourwater

Ukraine crisis: The people digging for food in the ruins of Debaltseve | Channel 4 News


----------



## ourwater

Victory Ceremony South Korea's Champion Final Men Team Badminton Asian Games 2014


----------



## Mxx1

Got bored and watched some old episodes of Teen titans.


----------



## ourwater

E.R.: Shot in the Dark


----------



## ourwater

Market Values: Istanbul Turkey


----------



## Lonel016

Mad Men.


----------



## ourwater

Modern Family: Schooled


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Rockets vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: I'll Be Suing You


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## TryingMara

The Graham Norton Show


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: 2Shy


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## ourwater

Home Improvement: Thanks, But No Thanks


----------



## ourwater

Charmed: Soul Survivor


----------



## ourwater

The World's Greatest Railway Journeys: Denmark


----------



## ourwater

How to Grow a Planet: The Power of Flowers


----------



## ourwater

Junior Doctors: Your Life In Their Hands - Series 1 Episode 2


----------



## ourwater

University of California: Impact of technology on learning and the brain


----------



## SouthWest

Penny Dreadful - unsettling, disturbing and fun.


----------



## ourwater

American Idol: S14 E20


----------



## TryingMara

Orange is the New Black


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters: Speaking with the Dead


----------



## ourwater

The Farm: Amazing Egg Dishes


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Cavaliers vs. Hawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Seeing Red


----------



## ourwater

Wings: 'Bye George


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Anywhere I Hang My Horn Is Home


----------



## ourwater

Animal Miracles - Season 1, Episode 8 - Dakota Angel


----------



## ourwater

History Rediscovered: The Battle of China [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Nightmare Next Door: The Ties That Bind


----------



## ourwater

Mortgage Broker or Banker - Internet Marketing and Social Media Tips


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Medusa


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## ourwater

Quantum Leap: Leap Between the States: September 20, 1962


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## ourwater

E.R.: Days Like This


----------



## Toad Licker

Farmhouse Rules


----------



## ourwater

Building Wild: DemolitionDerbyCabin


----------



## Ally

Inside Amy Schumer... not a very good episode


----------



## 19nea87

Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Perry Mason: The Case of the Shoplifter's Shoe


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 19-2
~ The Smoke
~ The River


----------



## LolaViola

My Wife and Kids


----------



## ourwater

Savage Family Diggers: The Real Moby Dick


----------



## ourwater

Private Practice: Let It Go


----------



## ourwater

Louisiana Lockdown: Bones


----------



## ourwater

CSI Las Vegas: Coming Of Rage


----------



## flamestwind

Supergirl. It was painfully bad


----------



## Sparkle0

Wayward pines


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: The Tell Tale Head


----------



## ourwater

Real Humans: S02 E10


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Birds and the Bees Bit


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Hawks vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Fire Food


----------



## ourwater

Smart Travels with Rudy Maxa: Sydney


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## ourwater

Intruders: Ave Verum Corpus


----------



## teniralc21

Elementary.


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Irresistible


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

Judge Judy.


----------



## ourwater

The Ghost Inside My Child: Death on the Farm & Parents Who Harm


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## LolaViola

Cheaters


----------



## ourwater

24: Season 7: 8:00 PM


----------



## tidbit

Black Sails


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Penny Dreadful

~ Game Of Thrones

~ Salem

~ The Following


----------



## ourwater

The Seasoned Traveler New York State From End to End [2005]


----------



## Dunban

Once Upon a Time


----------



## ourwater

Noam Chomsky vs. Canadian Journalists - Video/Audio [1988]


----------



## ourwater

The Outer Limits: Heart's Desire


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Rockets)


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek Deep Space Nine: Indiscretion


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## ourwater

The Outer Limits: Worlds Within


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## ourwater

October Road: Dancing Days Are Here Again


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Aquiel


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Charmed: Desperate Housewitches


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Greatest Speaker in the Whole Wide World


----------



## ourwater

Game of Thrones: First of His Name


----------



## ourwater

Raising Hope: Sabrina Has Money


----------



## FrankUnderwood

House M.D


----------



## ourwater

Yard Crashers: Old World Stone Wall Patio


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Vortex


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Hawks vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## ourwater

Jessie: One Day Wonders


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## ourwater

The Outer Limits: Descent


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

How to get admin rights on school computers 100% works


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Sick in Bed


----------



## ourwater

Awesome Adventures: Season 7 Awesome Adventures: New Zealand


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek The Next Generation: Unnatural Selection


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Wentworth.


----------



## TryingMara

Family Feud


----------



## ourwater

New Zealand Stroke Play Championship 2015 Review


----------



## ourwater

E.R: Going Home


----------



## ourwater

Heathcliff: Heathcliff's Pet/Swamp Fever


----------



## ourwater

Full House: Mad Money


----------



## ourwater

Cold Case: Start Up


----------



## LolaViola

New show called Bullseye. I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## slyfox

Oz


----------



## saya2077

Game of Thrones


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Home


----------



## elenascupcake

Heroes


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Grampa vs Sexual Inadequacy


----------



## ourwater

Goldman Paranormal Investigations: The Dead Talk


----------



## ourwater

Alf: My Back Pages


----------



## ourwater

Smart Travels with Rudy Maxa: Hill Towns of uscany and Umbria


----------



## ourwater

Revolution: Plague Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Rockets vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91

i dont really watch t.v, not that i hate everything on there (red dwarf, black books, father ted, lexx.. afew examples of good watchin') but unluckily the last thing i caught a glimpse of was 'britians got talent' which if you ask me, ironically, is a prime example of how very little talent britian actually has.


----------



## ourwater

Einsatz in Hamburg: Stunde der Wahrheit


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## deckard7

Under the dome


----------



## ourwater

Alaska State Troopers: Storm of the Century


----------



## ourwater

Punky Brewster: Walk Pool/Gone Fishin'


----------



## MetroCard

Full House


----------



## ourwater

Criminal Minds: Reflection of Desire


----------



## ByStorm

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Quirky

Currently watching 'Wild China' on Netflix.


----------



## ourwater

Sex Trade Prostitution in Philippines Full Documentary 2015


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Fugitive Alien


----------



## SouthWest

I was watching Frasier before heading off to work.


----------



## Cyclonic

Currently working my way through House, a little over halfway through. A lot of the early seasons were just repeats for me but I'll see some fresh episodes coming up soon.

I'll probably rewatch Supernatural next. I watched everything over 2 years ago, so enjoyable that I put it on my list again.


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Adventures: Loftus Hall


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Patty and the Eternal Triangle


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek The Next Generation: Liaisons


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## ourwater

That 70s Show: Eric's Panties


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Kevin001

Law & Order


----------



## ourwater

The Outer Limits: Worlds Within


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: The Springfield Files


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## ourwater

Deadliest Catch: The Ultimatum


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Pedlerkids: Børnevognen skrottes


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Theres No Disgrace Like Home


----------



## LolaViola

Celebrity Name Game


----------



## ourwater

Henry Danger: Too Much Game


----------



## ourwater

NCIS: Restless


----------



## ourwater

iCarly: iPear Store


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Addams Family


----------



## Toad Licker

The Addams Family


----------



## Visenya

Gotham


----------



## Kevin001

News ~ CNN


----------



## ourwater

StarGate SG-1: Beneath the Surface


----------



## ourwater

Royal Pains: Good Air/Bad Air


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Pizza Masters


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## ourwater

House Hunters: Sibling Shelter Search


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Mxx1

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

The Real World: Paris: Part 10


----------



## ourwater

Mortal Combat: Conquest: Balance of Power


----------



## RueTheKnight

Once Upon a Time on a recommendation. The CGI in that show is pretty nice  and it was good enough to make me wanna keep watching  (I love fantasy to death)


----------



## moonlite

The FA Cup Final between Arsenal and Villa.


----------



## ourwater

Dallas: Curiosity Killed The Cat


----------



## ourwater

Transformers: Rescue Bots: Phantom of the Sea


----------



## ourwater

Lost: He's Our You


----------



## identificationunknown

Qatar VS Colombia U21 Fifa world cup under Blatter

Should Blatter have left?


----------



## ourwater

Murder Comes to Town: My Dearest Diary


----------



## slyfox

Oz. I'm on season 2


----------



## ourwater

Canadas Worst Driver: Slip and Slide


----------



## HenDoggy

halt and catch fire ep 3


----------



## ourwater

Dora the Explorer: Bouncy Boots


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## x Faceless x

Game of thrones


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: We're Not Meant for the Swamp


----------



## ourwater

Witnesses: Episode 4


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Ice Road Truckers: Hard Road Ahead


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## ourwater

Stargate SG-1: The Quest Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pioneer Woman


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Farmhouse Rules


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Fish Replicas/Siren Systems/Pre-packaged Sandwiches/Candlesticks


----------



## ourwater

Royal Pains: Who's Your Daddy


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## JustThisGuy

Finished up the latest season of Louie.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA Softball WCWS


----------



## ourwater

Criminal Minds: Broken Mirror


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Ross, the Peacemaker


----------



## ourwater

Fairy Tail: Malice Is Concealed by the Veil of Darkness


----------



## tidbit

Bitten


----------



## ourwater

China vs Italy | 5th-8th semifinals | 2015 Montreux Volley Master


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## AllieG

The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt. The first couple of episodes did not impress me at all but as the season progressed it got pretty funny.


----------



## ourwater

Mortified: Flag Fall


----------



## ourwater

Low Winter Sun: Ann Arbor


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game Of Thrones
~ Daredevil
~ The Following
~ Salem
~ Outlander


----------



## ourwater

Coach: A Man and a Woman (and Two Theater Majors)


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: 18 Miles Out


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Very Merry Maggie


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## karaeva

The Big Bang Theory, I can relate to Raj in so many levels


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek The Next Generation: Force of Nature


----------



## ourwater

The Good Wife: Old Spice


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Tiny Toon Adventures: Career Opportunities


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers: Adventures in Chinchilla-sitting


----------



## ourwater

Now and Again: The Bugmeister


----------



## ourwater

Ally McBeal: You Never Can Tell


----------



## TryingMara

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## PoppySeed

Person of Interest


----------



## ourwater

60 Minutes: 10/10/10


----------



## ourwater

The Edison Twins: The Water Witch


----------



## lakewoodgirl

NCIS


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Toad Licker

My Grandmother's Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Daredevil


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Waste


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

The Smurfs: Smurfette's Green Thumb


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: I'm No Dummy


----------



## ourwater

Hangar 1 The UFO Files: Far Side of the Moon


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Asylum: Albans Sanatorium


----------



## ourwater

Man, Woman, Wild Season 1 Episode 10 Dominica


----------



## MetroCard

Chopped


----------



## ourwater

Lost: Stranger in a Strange Land


----------



## Kevin001

Extreme Weight Loss


----------



## ourwater

Le Paris des Arts avec Irène Jacob


----------



## ourwater

My Three Sons: Two Weeks To Go


----------



## ourwater

E.R.: Shifts Happen


----------



## ourwater

Hells Kitchen: S014 E10 (8 Chefs Compete)


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with ... Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with ... Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## ChaosKitty

Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Season 4, episode 21. XD I've been on a netflix kick lately.


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Lisa Gets An A


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## ourwater

Elementary: A Stitch in Time


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

Global Treasures JAISALMER Rajasthan, India


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Partying Is Such Sweet Sorrow


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA Softball Game (currently)


----------



## Ckg2011

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## ourwater

Unforgettable: Golden Bird


----------



## NahMean

The Profit and Shark Tank


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Goldbergs and Fresh off the boat.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek Voyager: Riddles


----------



## ourwater

True Blood: Frenzy


----------



## ourwater

True Blood: Beyond Here Lies Nothin'


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Mr. Robot


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

The Office: The Deposition


----------



## ourwater

Republic Of Ireland Vs Czech Republic (Friendly Football, 29/02/2012)


----------



## ourwater

Last of the Summer Wine: The Really Masculine Purse


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: It Starts with an F, That's All I'm Saying


----------



## ourwater

Ghostly Encounters: History Comes Alive


----------



## ourwater

Stargate SG-1: Ex Deus Machina


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Violent Years


----------



## LaSmalllFry

Power.

It's soooo good!


----------



## ourwater

The Cliff: Episode #1.4


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Cavaliers vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

South Park, nothing better than it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## TryingMara

Would I Lie To You


----------



## Ally

The Weather Network :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: Don't Ruin the Basketball Game: Kunming, China


----------



## Kevin001

Local News


----------



## SouthWest

Broad City - 'Stolen Phone'


----------



## ourwater

Friends: The One Where Rachel's Sister Babysits


----------



## cak

Diagnose Me


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: Cobra in My Teeth


----------



## ourwater

The Legend of Mick Dodge: Storm Surge


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## ourwater

Woodworking and DIY Tools: Choosing batteries for solar power offgrid or a battery backup system


----------



## TryingMara

Mike & Molly


----------



## britbrit18

Scrubs


----------



## ourwater

Lost Girl: Like Hell: Part 2


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Princess Cathy


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Vikings. Pretty much one of the best shows I've seen. Not entirely historically accurate and all that, but who cares.


----------



## Don Gio

Game of thrones


----------



## meandernorth

"State of the Union" / CNN


----------



## TryingMara

Currently watching the French Open.


----------



## ourwater

Break in Britain: The Crackdown: S01 E05


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## meandernorth

Baseball


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Farmhouse Rules


----------



## Yuuko

Running Man - Korean variety show


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Roswell...and I am absolutely obsessed with it!


----------



## ourwater

Diners, Drive-ins and Dives: Long Standing Legacies


----------



## ourwater

The Gadget Show: Episode #14.8


----------



## cak

A Haunting


----------



## ourwater

Who Do You Think You Are UK: S10 E06 (Nick Hewer)


----------



## TryingMara

Brooklyn Nine-Nine


----------



## meandernorth

Amanpour / CNNI


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: The Buddy System


----------



## CWe

The Wayans Bros


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Odd One Out


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Great Satan


----------



## ourwater

Weeds: The Two Mrs. Scottsons


----------



## ourwater

How Its Made: Electric Vehicle Charging Stations Grappa Lunar Rover Replicas


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Cavaliers vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game Of Thrones

~ Salem


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Watchdog: Episode #27.10


----------



## ourwater

The Real World: Burned to Ashes


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA Baseball ~ Vandy at Illinois (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Pokémon: Green Green Grass


----------



## ourwater

Murder, She Wrote: Frozen Stiff


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: It Was Like Christmas Morning!


----------



## ourwater

Cops: Morons on Parade #4


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: This Camp is Cursed


----------



## Mortal Recoil

Sense 8.

I think I like it, but it's also such a slow show, with too many things going on, and at the same time, absolutely nothing going on. It just kinda drip feeds the viewers really, really interesting plot-advancing moments, then the excitement dies down for a while and it goes back to dragging its feet.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with ... Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married with ... Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

How I Met Your Mother: Mom & Dad


----------



## ourwater

Antikrundan: S22 E10


----------



## ourwater

Moordvrouw: Praten staat gelijk aan zelfmoord


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Penny Dreadful


----------



## ourwater

The Twilight Zone: Mute


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Cut Throat


----------



## Kevin001

NBA Basketball ~ Warriors at Cavs


----------



## lifeforrent

The big bang theory.


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Zipping Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Go Out with a Bang


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: Do It for the Hood! Do It for the Suburbs! (Dubai)


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Politically Inept, with Homer Simpson


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: A Bunch of Idiots


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Adventures: Nopeming Sanatorium


----------



## ourwater

Stormworld: Barter, Barter Everywhere


----------



## LolaViola

The King of Queens


----------



## Kevin001

First Take (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Warriors vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wentworth


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## ourwater

Revolution: The Children's Crusade


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Dispatches: How Councils Waste Your Money


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Rustle Feathers


----------



## ourwater

Rex the Runt: Easter Island


----------



## ourwater

24: Season 5, Episode 13 Day 5: 7:00 p.m.-8:00 p.m.


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: En Ami


----------



## Ckg2011

Friends.


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Million Dollar Question


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Simpsons. Just caught up to the latest stuff.


----------



## ourwater

Dicte: Liv og legeme - del 1


----------



## Kevin001

First Take (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Eat Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Rios

True Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Kevin001

Local news


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: December Solstice


----------



## ourwater

The Torkelsons: The Ice Princess


----------



## ourwater

Better Homes and Gardens: Episode #16.13


----------



## ourwater

Rita: The Princess


----------



## halfly

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders -- Season 2, Episode 22

Though I watched it on the computer.


----------



## ourwater

48 Hours: Everything to Lose


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Friends: The One with Princess Consuela


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Marge's Son Poisoning


----------



## ourwater

Motorway Patrol: S15 E07


----------



## ourwater

The Story of Tracy Beaker: Family Tree


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters: Pearl Harbor Phantoms


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Warriors vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Eat Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Penny Dreadful


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Ally

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: Ali Baba in a Suit


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Perfect Hostess


----------



## ourwater

Tournée Générale: Season 2, Episode 8


----------



## Kevin001

Celebrity Wife Swap


----------



## ourwater

How Its Made: Speed Skates Synthetic Rubber Cocoa Beans Bulk Chocolate


----------



## Nicole G

House


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

The Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Defiance


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA Baseball ~ Virginia vs Arkansas


----------



## ourwater

The Australian Story: Educating Miss Siobhan


----------



## ourwater

Baggage Battles: Two-Faced


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Song of Lucy


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Waverly Hills 9 0 2 1 D'oh


----------



## TryingMara

Would I Lie to You


----------



## ourwater

Dispatches: Secrets Of Poundland


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Then There Were Five


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: It Don't Take A Smart One


----------



## ourwater

Forensic Files: Wired for Disaster


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Guest


----------



## Kevin001

Local news


----------



## Nicole G

Stanley Cup hockey game


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Daphne Dishes


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Farmhouse Rules


----------



## ourwater

Jeopardy! Episode 104 (2015/05/26)


----------



## noctilune

I was watching Avatar the Last Airbender, but have switched over to Game of Thrones.


----------



## ourwater

Felicity: Pilot


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Dispatches: Murder On Honeymoon


----------



## ourwater

Prime Suspect: Regrets, I've Had a Few


----------



## Kevin001

NBA Basketball ~ Cavs at Warriors


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Storms


----------



## killahwail




----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: Donkeylicious


----------



## ourwater

Pokemon: Battling on Thin Ice


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Big Bad Wolf


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Cavaliers vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## WhoDey85

A couple episodes of Orange Is the New Black season 3 on Netflix.


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA Baseball ~ Arkansas vs Miami (FL) (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Littlest Pet Shop: Bakers and Fakers


----------



## ouk

Finished Star Trek:Next Generation, starting Star Trek: Original Series


----------



## ourwater

Great British Railway Journeys: Great Yarmouth To Beccles


----------



## mr hoang

Sense 8 the pilot.


----------



## ourwater

Dicte: Mål og Midler - del 1


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Combination Wrenches/Deli Meats/Golf Cars/Airships


----------



## ourwater

Mysteries at the Museum: Invention of Pop Rocks; Pinball Wizard; London Smog


----------



## Nicole G

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Kevin001

First Take (currently)


----------



## hopena

The Whispers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## CWe

ESPN First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## JadedCalalily

Orange Is The New Black and E3


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Tokztero

Tosh.0


----------



## SouthWest

Dark Matter pilot episode.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game Of Thrones
~ Salem
~ Penny Dreadful
~ Murder In The First
~ Women's World Cup


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Warriors vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Jenny D

Sense8 : ) 
Amazing!


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Kevin001

CNN ~ News


----------



## TryingMara

Family Feud


----------



## Charmander

Game of Thrones


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Threshold


~ Wentworth


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA baseball ~ Florida vs Miami (FL)


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: This Is Where We Build Trust


----------



## ourwater

Man with a Camera: The Picture War


----------



## ourwater

E.R.: Hazed and Confused


----------



## ourwater

8 Minutes: Trafficker in the Lobby


----------



## ourwater

Tom and Jerry: Mouse Trouble


----------



## ourwater

Deadliest Catch: Lunatic Fringe


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Eat Street


----------



## ourwater

Dale Winton's Supermarket Sweep- 1993 general ep 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Straw That Broke the Camel's Back


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

Street League Skateboarding Barcelona Semi Finals 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

Local News


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Hospital Laundry/Brass Instrument Restoration/Horse Replicas/Excavation Buckets


----------



## ourwater

Lost: Whatever Happened, Happened


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Threshold
~ Wentworth


----------



## ourwater

Fox USGA


----------



## JustThisGuy

Adventure Time season 6. Long season. Can't wait for the next plus the movie.


----------



## ourwater

Tiny Toon Adventures: Buster and Babs Go Hawaiian


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

Looking After Mum a Children In Need Special BBC [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine


----------



## ourwater

BBC Two: This World: Britains Jihadi Brides


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA baseball ~ Florida vs Virginia


----------



## RubixQ

ourwater said:


> Tiny Toon Adventures: Buster and Babs Go Hawaiian


That takes me back 

Inspector George Gently: Gently Among Friends (7x3)

I'm not up on my forensics history and we're going back to 1969. At the very beginning they mention the victim was killed somewhere else yet make no attempt to find the evidence proving where even though they pretty much know who did it. Surely if they can prove he died in the bar then that discredits the witnesses.


----------



## ouk

watching Louie on Netflix


----------



## mr hoang

Sense 8. It was so good im watching the entire season over.


----------



## DJAshton

Dexter - rewatching it for like the 4th time.


----------



## Xenos

Making my way through Agents of Shield season 2.

...I don't know how I didn't see it before but this show really is the spiritual successor to Buffy. It has Joss Whedon's fingerprints all over it, his plotting, his knack for character and dialogue.


----------



## ourwater

RubixQ said:


> That takes me back
> 
> Inspector George Gently: Gently Among Friends (7x3)
> 
> I'm not up on my forensics history and we're going back to 1969. At the very beginning they mention the victim was killed somewhere else yet make no attempt to find the evidence proving where even though they pretty much know who did it. Surely if they can prove he died in the bar then that discredits the witnesses.




Criminal Minds: Honor Among Thieves


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Defiance
~ Falling Skies


----------



## ourwater

The History of Paintball - YouTube


----------



## nielson jesus

Supernatural


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Skin of My Teeth


----------



## ourwater

The Whisperers: X Marks the Spot


----------



## ourwater

The Whisperers: Hide and Seek


----------



## ourwater

The Whisperers: Collision


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek (original)


----------



## Kevin001

Extreme Weight Loss


----------



## herk

penny dreadful - so glad this is finally back on


----------



## ourwater

Magnum P.I.: Thank Heaven For Little Girls


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Recycled Skateboards, Braided Pastry, Construction Trailers, Metalworking Vises


----------



## ourwater

Grey's Anatomy: No Good at Saying Sorry (One More Chance)


----------



## ourwater

Criminal Minds: Breath Play


----------



## mike91

How i meet your mother


----------



## kaos

just call Saul.
Surprisingly good after the first few episodes. What a character.....when I come back ill be him


----------



## ourwater

Celebrity Big Brother: S13 E25


----------



## ourwater

Kelly Clarkson on Jay Leno (11/11/2013)


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Snitch


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Good Times


----------



## Toad Licker

Good Times


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## twitchy666

*next'll be Humans today*

because a friend is pushing it

1st episode was rubbish

I ain't on no bandwagon

maybe next'll improve


----------



## Nicole G

big bang theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Farmhouse Rules


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: The Beginning of the End
Survivor: Sitting in My Spy Shack


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Salem
~ The Last Ship
~ Penny Dreadful


----------



## IveGotToast

True Detective

Meh


----------



## a degree of freedom

Bleach. I've been devouring it lately.


----------



## Kevin001

Mike & Mike (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## green9206

I've been watching lot of shows lately. Started with the last man on earth and also watching The last ship, Wayward pines and Dark matter as well. Am loving Wayward pines, the last man on earth started great but has become very formulaic and not so great lately. The last ship is cheesy corny action drama whatever.


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Still Waters

A two hour program about Anne Frank on the NGC channel -can't remember the title.


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## AngelClare

IveGotToast said:


> True Detective
> 
> Meh


Same. I hope it gets better but it's not fair to compare it to the first which will be a classic.

(I'm assuming you're talking about season 2)


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Tycoons


----------



## ourwater

Murder Comes To Town: Mr and Mrs Fantastic


----------



## ourwater

Karsten og Petra Ep 1 [2013]
Karsten og Petra Ep 2 [2013]


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## ourwater

E.R.: Haunted


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Laminated Wood Beams Sport Utility Vehicles Veggie Burgers Wood boring Augers


----------



## ourwater

Motorway Patrol: S15 E04


----------



## ourwater

Royal Pains: False Start


----------



## ourwater

The Whispers: Meltdown


----------



## ourwater

SponngeBob SquarePants: Wet Painters/Krusty Krab Training Video


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Wrinkle in the Plan


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

Americas Got Talent (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Mediterranean migrants: Italy warns EU over quota plan


----------



## ourwater

The Real World: Brother in Arms


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Diners: Life's Not a Beach


----------



## ourwater

Time Team: Looe, Cornwall


----------



## ourwater

Mia the Cat with PTSD


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Cut


----------



## ourwater

Raising Hope: Snip Snip


----------



## ourwater

Lost: White Rabbit


----------



## ourwater

Waterloo Road: Episode #10.18


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Charmander

Orange is the New Black


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Robot


----------



## ourwater

The Red Road: The Woman Who Frll From The Sky


----------



## ourwater

Deadliest Catch: The Ultamatum


----------



## Still Waters

I'm listing two -deal with it! The Profit and Deadliest Catch -both last night and the happiest period of the whole day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

NCIS New Orleans


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Mxx1

Cold case


----------



## Toad Licker

Eat Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ NCIS New Orleans
~ Wentworth
~ Murder In The First


----------



## Kevin001

NBA Draft (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Happiness is... Peanuts: Team Snoopy


----------



## ourwater

Happiness is... Peanuts: Snoopy's Adventures


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Robot


----------



## ourwater

Cold Case: Beautiful Little Fool


----------



## brothersport

Cedar Cove


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## typemismatch

Watched the first two episodes of Humans. Pretty good so far.


----------



## Nicole G

The usual..Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## green9206

Resurrection
Sherlock


----------



## ourwater

Believe: Perception


----------



## ourwater

Southern Justice: Meth In The Mountains


----------



## Kevin001

News ~ CNN


----------



## ourwater

Lost: Stranger In A Strange Land


----------



## Kevin001

Tough Enough (currently)


----------



## 57902

Reign


----------



## ourwater

Caught in the Act: S05 E09


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Patty, the People's Voice


----------



## ourwater

Dispatches: Supermarket Wars


----------



## ourwater

Friends: The One With Rachel's Other Sister


----------



## ourwater

Inventions that shook the world - TASER CEW


----------



## ourwater

Friday Night with Jonathan Ross: S18 E09


----------



## TryingMara

Peep Show


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Still Waters

Alone -not very exciting so far,I want to see them snap and start crying.


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## P1e2

Reckless


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Kevin001

Law & Order


----------



## Dilweedle

Dragon Ball


----------



## ourwater

Quincy M.E.: Quincy's Wedding Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Joan of Arcadia: The Election


----------



## Mortal Recoil

The Mighty Boosh.

Weird, weird show...


----------



## ourwater

The Victorian Kitchen Garden: September


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: I Feel Like I Just Kissed a Goat


----------



## ourwater

This Old House: Los Angeles Project: Part 4


----------



## ourwater

NCIS: Kill the Messenger


----------



## Zyriel

Da Vinci's Demons


----------



## ourwater

Shooting Stars: S06 E02


----------



## ourwater

Detective Conan: Friendship Torn Apart Part Two


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Tonight With Trevor McDonald: children of the tsunami


----------



## Toad Licker

Chuck's Eat the Street


----------



## ourwater

3 Op Reis: S08 E03


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Farmhouse Rules


----------



## ourwater

Natural World: Elsa The Lioness that changed the World


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star


----------



## ourwater

The Legend of Korra: Day of the Colossus


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Adventures: Missouri State Prison


----------



## ourwater

Game of Thrones: A Man Without Honor


----------



## ourwater

Locked Up Abroad: Teenage Drug Smuggler


----------



## ourwater

The Edward Snowden Interview


----------



## ourwater

The Voice Kids: The Blind Auditions, Part 5


----------



## ourwater

Police Ten 7: S22 E07


----------



## ourwater

Silent Witness: Running on Empty: Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Special Hour Long NBC Nightly News Broadcast June 26, 2015


----------



## ourwater

48 Hours Mystery Episode: Deadline For Justice


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Perspicacious

Human Planet


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ NCIS New Orleans
~ Salem
~ Falling Skies
~ Penny Dreadful
~ The Last Ship


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## saperson

South Park


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## JustThisGuy

Freaks and Geeks








Unjustly cancelled. Great show. 5/5.


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Robot


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Dependent


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Going Down in Flames


----------



## ourwater

Dr Who: Mawdryn Undead IV


----------



## Vuldoc

Brain Games


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Simon Says


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## ourwater

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Divide and Conquer


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## ourwater

Australian Story: Into the Lions Den


----------



## ourwater

Australian Story: Into the Lions Den
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

Dance Moms: Two Can Play At This Game
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Still Waters

Documentary -The Overnighters


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Wonderfalls: Caged Bird
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Local news


----------



## ourwater

Flashpoint: Jumping at Shadows
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Total Divas


----------



## ourwater

Watchdog: S28 E05


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Trust No 1


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Tonight: How Safe Is Your Cabin Air


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Pro Hockey Sticks/Bronzed Baby Shoes/Treadmills/Handheld Computers


----------



## ourwater

SCU Serious Crash Unit: S07 E06


----------



## ourwater

This Old House: S35 E20


----------



## Crisigv

Finally catching up on Game of Thrones


----------



## ourwater

Seinfeld: The Cigar Store Indian


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## ourwater

Celebrity Big Brother UK: S15 E09


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## ourwater

Miranda: The Final Curtain


----------



## TryingMara

Peep Show


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Beauty and the Geek Australia: S06 E05


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Robot (currently)


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Kevin001 said:


> Mr. Robot (currently)


Hello Friend


----------



## NomadicKitsune

Farscape


----------



## Kevin001

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Hello Friend


lol, I like it.


----------



## ourwater

Moving On: The Beneficiary


----------



## ourwater

Alarm für Cobra 11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Der Angriff


----------



## ourwater

Weekly Apple Extravaganza: IBM, Microsoft and Google (we are still an Apple show, we promise)


----------



## ourwater

Charlie's Angels: The Sandcastle Murders


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## ourwater

America's Funniest Home Videos: Episode #20.12


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## CopadoMexicano

America's Got Talent


----------



## Nicole G

Right now I am watching the usual, Big Bang Theory. Before this I watched a bit of Dr. Phil about a mom faking cancer. Weird episode and more then likely all staged.


----------



## Kevin001

Local news


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## TryingMara

Family Feud


----------



## ourwater

Two of a Kind: Breaking Them Up Is Hard to Do


----------



## Cashel

The Daily Show


----------



## ourwater

Mock the Week: Episode #12.5


----------



## Guitarman100

Misfits


----------



## ourwater

Silent Witness: Home: Part I


----------



## meandernorth

Nightline


----------



## ourwater

Frontline: The Untouchables


----------



## ourwater

The Flip Wilson Show: George Carlin, Joe Namath


----------



## ourwater

Highway of Tears: Documentary on the Unsolved Murders on Canada's Highway 16


----------



## lonerroom

Noca said:


> CSI: Miami


Game Of Thrones, and Hey Arnold on Youtube


----------



## TryingMara

Last Week Tonight


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: The Drowned and the Saved


----------



## Blag

Not enough Game of Thrones here, thats the only show that deserves its time, except for perhaps house of cards or other shows i haven't watched. and sherlock is worth all its delays


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## CopadoMexicano

scooby doo where are you


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Still Waters

Alone -they're beginning to fall like dominoes. It seems like the big boasters are the first to crumble.


----------



## Ckg2011

Futurama.


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family.


----------



## ourwater

Dispatches: Murder in the Sky Flight


----------



## ourwater

Einsatz in Hamburg: Bei Liebe Mord


----------



## ourwater

The Real World: Out of the Closet and Onto the Stage


----------



## ourwater

Midsomer Murders: Fit for Murder


----------



## TryingMara

Peep Show


----------



## SENNA

*What was the last tv show you watched?*

Breaking Bad


----------



## ourwater

Celebrity Juice: S13 E09


----------



## TryingMara

Wimbledon Championships


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

The Joy Of Painting With Rob Ross: Secluded Mountain


----------



## ourwater

The Challenge: Free Agents: Pride Before the Wall


----------



## ourwater

Ghostly Encounters: Hospital Ghosts


----------



## ourwater

Distributed Peer Learning with Adobe Connect - International Education Management Symposium


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## ourwater

The Bachelorette: Episode #11.5


----------



## Toad Licker

BBQ Pitmasters


----------



## JustThisGuy

Undeclared.








2001 show, but felt very 90s.


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Masterchef


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Skipped channel to watch Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Next Generation: Disaster


----------



## SENNA

*breaking bad*

breaking bad


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## Toad Licker

The Twilight Zone


----------



## CopadoMexicano

World Cup Fifa Womens Soccer


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Take My Life, Please


----------



## ourwater

Reckless: Civil Wars: Part 1


----------



## ourwater

Reckless: Civil Wars Part 2


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Defiance


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Signs & Wonders


----------



## meandernorth

Greece coverage on SkyNews and France24


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Minds Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## ourwater

RVision: Rutgers Women's Soccer vs. Princeton (Published on Sep 17, 2013, Rutgers 5 Princeton 1)


----------



## ourwater

Come Dine with Me: S19 E03


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: PTSD


----------



## Kevin001

Falling Skies


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## meandernorth

Coverage of the Greece Vote on France24


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Perspicacious

Stop spamming Toad.. you already got 114k posts, smh


----------



## Toad Licker

^Never! :kma

Taco Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Farmhouse Rules


----------



## Perspicacious

Flashpoint


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NCIS


----------



## AffinityWing

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

My Family: Susan For A Bruisin'


----------



## Quirky

Californication, holy **** is the main character such an unlikeable sack of ****


----------



## ourwater

På spåret: Episode #21.10


----------



## ourwater

Frontline: Dollars and Dentists


----------



## ourwater

Dr. Who: The Masque of Mandragora: Part Three


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*Geeks and Freaks*


----------



## ourwater

The Gadget Show: Episode #12.17


----------



## ourwater

In Search of...: Ghost in Photography


----------



## ourwater

History of Mac OS (Published on Aug 4, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

I'm a Celebrity...Get Me Out of Here! (Australian TV series): E01 E04


----------



## MyDreamsAreMyReality

Rizzoli and Isles  only the best TV programme to exist


----------



## ourwater

Pawn Stars: Pawn Creature


----------



## ourwater

Bones: The Verdict In The Victims


----------



## ourwater

Everybody Loves Raymond: Confronting the Attacker


----------



## ourwater

Curb Your Enthusiasm: The End


----------



## ourwater

E.R.: Dying Is Easy


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: The Power of Love


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Penny Dreadful
~ Falling Skies
~ The Last Ship


----------



## CopadoMexicano

House M.D.


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Blue2015

Impractical jokers. "Larry!!!" lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Million Dollar Abie


----------



## Kalliber

Teen titans go


----------



## Toad Licker

Barney Miller


----------



## Toad Licker

Sanford and Son


----------



## Toad Licker

Good Times


----------



## Toad Licker

All in the Family


----------



## Toad Licker

The Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

The Simpsons


----------



## ourwater

Midsomer Murders: Dark Secrets


----------



## PandaPop

Big Brother USA


----------



## ourwater

Dallas: Saving Grace


----------



## ourwater

The Challenge: Free Agents: Best Friends for Never


----------



## ourwater

The Gadget Show: S20 E03


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

How I met Your Mother


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Tallinn enne ja nüüd (1998 ja 2010)


----------



## ourwater

Midsomer Murders: The Noble Art


----------



## Perspicacious

Pimp My Ride


----------



## CheezusCrust

Hannibal, but I did rewatch an Arrested Development episode recently with other folks.


----------



## ourwater

The Danger of Yeast and Gluten Sensitivity


----------



## theloneleopard

Six Feet Under



Perspicacious said:


> Pimp My Ride


Is that still _on_? I liked the premise, but found Xzibit to be a condescending *******, especially if/when the featured car owner was white and socially awkward. Not to mention, mocking and ridiculing people and the state of their "rides"?

How much of a d!ck do you_ need_ to be?


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Whisperer: Dead Listing


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Robot Ep. 2 (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S16 E06


----------



## ourwater

Flog It!: S12 E05


----------



## ourwater

Rick Steves' Europe: Denmark Beyond Copenhagen


----------



## lonerroom

Noca said:


> CSI: Miami


Hey Arnold and Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

Addressing the Myth that CBT is Rigid and Formulaic (Published on Jul 2, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

In With The Flynns: Wild at Heart


----------



## ourwater

Whose Line is it Anyway?: S10 E06


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Pray Anything


----------



## Kevin001

The Wimbledon Quarter Finals


----------



## Perspicacious

theloneleopard said:


> Is that still _on_? I liked the premise, but found Xzibit to be a condescending *******, especially if/when the featured car owner was white and socially awkward. Not to mention, mocking and ridiculing people and the state of their "rides"?
> 
> How much of a d!ck do you_ need_ to be?


No not really, I had to watch it online. And you're right about Xzibit being a jerk. In fact the whole thing is ridiculous, not everything they show is what really is happening. I looked up some of the people who had their rides "pimp'd" and in some interviews they stated that MTV took most of the "additions" off the cars, such as TV screens, sound systems etc. One dude had his car exploding because the crew didn't have his LED wires fixed or something.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Strychine

Finishing the first season of Orange is the New Black
And waiting for The 100 to come back


----------



## moory

Bones


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Perspicacious

Misfits


----------



## Bibo

Sense8


----------



## Mxx1

Some kind of fashion program. Don't remember what it is called.


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

The Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## theloneleopard

Perspicacious said:


> No not really, I had to watch it online. And you're right about Xzibit being a jerk. In fact the whole thing is ridiculous, not everything they show is what really is happening. I looked up some of the people who had their rides "pimp'd" and in some interviews they stated that MTV took most of the "additions" off the cars, such as TV screens, sound systems etc. One dude had his car exploding because the crew didn't have his LED wires fixed or something.


You know, I'm _totally_ not surprised. "Reality" shows are _anything_ but. I used to like "American Pickers" (I love of antiques and artifacts) only to find out that Danielle and Frank were brought in for the show, locations were scouted out beforehand, and even PRICES on the items themselves were prenegotiated!

But I hope the poor fool who had his car blown up was at least amply compensated!


----------



## Perspicacious

theloneleopard said:


> You know, I'm _totally_ not surprised. "Reality" shows are _anything_ but. I used to like "American Pickers" (I love of antiques and artifacts) only to find out that Danielle and Frank were brought in for the show, locations were scouted out beforehand, and even PRICES on the items themselves were prenegotiated!
> 
> But I hope the poor fool who had his car blown up was at least amply compensated!


Yeah, they just like to spice things up to make it seem more _entertaining_ cuz' we all know real life is boring haha.

This one guy on Pimp My Ride, he said: "I know I'm fat, but they went the extra mile to make me look extra fat by telling the world that I kept candy all over my seat and floor just in case I got hungry. Then gave me a cotton candy machine in my trunk."*

They even asked this other guy to break up with his girlfriend and saying something about how it would play better into the storyline of him having a "****ty car" and needing the pimping to no longer be lonely. The producer said "basically either get rid of her or have her not be a part of the program." wtf this is ridiculous.


----------



## Kevin001

Tough Enough


----------



## Quirky

Orange is the New Black


----------



## Cedric Bolden

Quirky said:


> Orange is the New Black


That's the last one I watched as well, but I felt this season was not as good as the last one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

Motorway Patrol S15 E06


----------



## Ella Shae

Just finished watching the first couple of episodes of My Mad Fat Diary and now I am about to watch Home And Away.


----------



## Kevin001

Total Divas


----------



## ourwater

Caught in the Act: S05 E08


----------



## ourwater

Understanding Server Licensing (Uploaded on Feb 17, 2011)


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Do You Trust Your Daughter?


----------



## jblanch3

Classified said:


> Jericho.
> 
> It is getting pretty interesting as they try to survive and prevent violent anarchy.


I remember watching it when it first came on and lost interest after the first four episodes. Then after it got cancelled, the Internet went crazy and there was that huge campaign where fans were sending nuts to CBS, until they relented and brought it back.

So I decided to give it another chance, and after those first few episodes, it really picked up steam. I got really hooked. This was in the days when Netflix's big thing was DVD delivery, so after finishing a disc of the 1st season, I was going through withdrawals waiting for the next disc.


----------



## jblanch3

Halt and Catch Fire, 2nd episode of Season 2. Liking it better than the first so far.


----------



## Meatballzzz

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## ourwater

Air Crash Investigation: S11 E02


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## CopadoMexicano

news


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Access


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## ourwater

Doctor Who: The Hand of Fear (Part 3)


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Guy Code


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Robot


----------



## mr hoang

2 and a half men


----------



## Perspicacious

White Collar


----------



## primadonna

The Dead Files. What a **** show


----------



## Perspicacious

Beavis and Butt-head


----------



## Cedric Bolden

Family Guy

I've got an idea--an idea so smart that my head would explode if I even began to know what I'm talking about. - Peter Griffin

So, is there any tread left on the tires? Or at this point would it be like throwing a hot dog down a hallway? - Stewie Griffin (to one of the prostitutes at Cleveland's house)

Hey, mother, I come bearing a gift. I'll give you a hint. It's in my diaper and it's not a toaster. - Stewie Griffin


----------



## ourwater

Detective Conan: The Blind Spot in the Karaoke Box Part 1


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

Never Mind The Buzzcocks: S24 E03


----------



## ourwater

Big Brother (II): Episode #14.17


----------



## ourwater

Agatha Christies Poirot: Cards on the Table


----------



## ourwater

Lyxfallan: Episode #16.4


----------



## ourwater

Countryfile: S22 E10


----------



## Kevin001

Local news


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## ourwater

Touch: 1+1=3


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Big Bang Theory once again.


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Tom And Jerry show on cartoon network


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## ourwater

Touch: Safety in Numbers


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Touch: Kite Strings


----------



## ourwater

Touch: Entanglement


----------



## hdc

Breaking Bad


----------



## RubixQ

^Breaking Bad is great!

Stonemouth: Part One

*Minor Ramble* 

Having just finished True Detective whatever followed was never really going to compare. There's a certain unbelievability to the drama that fails to engage you and really should have remained in book form. I do have to applaud them for hiding the Forth Rail Bridge though.

Instead I would recommend Shetland with the wonderful Douglas Henshall. Also if you get the chance Low Winter Sun from 2006. They both managed to do drama right.


----------



## Charmander

American Horror Story


----------



## meandernorth

Family Guy


----------



## ourwater

The Real World Road Rules Challenge: S18 E05


----------



## CrazyRedhed

Bob's Burger


----------



## ourwater

Hinter Gittern - Der Frauenknast: Überführt


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## ourwater

Touch: Lost & Found


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men .


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## ourwater

The Trumpet Of The Swan Movie Trailer


----------



## ourwater

Touch: Noosphere Rising


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## ourwater

Police Ten 7: S20 E08


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped


----------



## IllusiveOne

Star Trek: The Original Series


----------



## aliso

Sense8... A deep narrative show.


----------



## ourwater

Touch: Zone of Exclusion


----------



## Nicole G

Food Truck Face Off


----------



## Perspicacious

Human Planet


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## eukz

Better Call Saul


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

The Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Killjoys
~ Dark Matter
~ Wayward Pines


----------



## RubixQ

Stonemouth: Part Two

Final thoughts are that is seems to a show made to fill some air time. Not bad but there have been better. Instead I would also recommend Rebus starring either John Hannah or Ken Stott. Also the books the character is based upon by Ian Rankin.


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: Hi. I'm Sorry. I'm in a Race.


----------



## ourwater

Cracker: The Big Crunch Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Big Brother UK: S14 E10


----------



## ourwater

Fresh Carrot Juice - Best Bang for the Buck to Build Your Health (Published on Jun 21, 2013)


----------



## alienjunkie

Raising Hope


----------



## ourwater

The Apprentice: You're Fired: Episode #9.6


----------



## ourwater

Alarm fuer Cobra 11: Schuld und Suehne


----------



## ourwater

Big Brother UK: S16 E10


----------



## ourwater

Top Chef: Clean Up in Aisle 21!


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Forensic Files


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Defiance
~ Killjoys
~ Dark Matter
~ Dominion


----------



## Toad Licker

Grimm


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Essence


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Replay


----------



## Cashel

The Office (American)


----------



## Perspicacious

Cosmos


----------



## ourwater

Hell's Kitchen: 13 Chefs Compete (Season 13)


----------



## lmao

Finished Breaking bad not too long ago, it lived up to the hype to say the least.


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Message In A Rocket


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Hawaii Five O


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Undercover Pigeon


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Experiments in Babysitting


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Parent Swap


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: An Android Space Odyssey


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Zack Bot


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Junkyard CSI


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Jurassic Junkyard


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Costume Pal


----------



## TryingMara

7 Days in Hell


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Broken Hand


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Lights! Camera! Volcano!


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Annebots


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Family Matter


----------



## ourwater

Silent Witness: Death Has No Dominion: Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Wegmisbruikers: S19 E05


----------



## ourwater

Detective Conan: Clash of Red and Black Exclamation


----------



## Zosie92

Currently watching Outnumbered. Seen it so many times but good for a giggle.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Fire Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## CopadoMexicano

my wife and kids


----------



## Toad Licker

Pizza Masters


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Farmhouse Rules


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Craziest Restaurants in America


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## Mxx1

Derrick


----------



## Toad Licker

Good Times


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jeffersons


----------



## Toad Licker

Sanford and Son


----------



## Toad Licker

Sanford and Son


----------



## Toad Licker

One Day at a Time


----------



## Toad Licker

The Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

The Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Rev Run's Sunday Suppers


----------



## Toad Licker

Dinner at Tiffani's


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

chasing life


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain......good premiere.


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S14 E08


----------



## S a m

Kevin001 said:


> The Strain......good premiere.


Oh you watch it too?! Haha cool! But didn't you hate that it seemed like there was a **** load of commercials? That's my only complaint about the premiere.


----------



## ourwater

Sheena: Buried Secrets


----------



## ourwater

Never Get Raided -- How to handle Search Warrant-less Police at your door (Uploaded on Jun 15, 2009)


----------



## ourwater

Better Homes And Gardens (2014/04/25)


----------



## ourwater

Ax Men: Logger Down


----------



## ourwater

Holby City: Resolutions


----------



## Kevin001

S a m said:


> Oh you watch it too?! Haha cool! But didn't you hate that it seemed like there was a **** load of commercials? That's my only complaint about the premiere.


Yeah, there was. Also did those blind kids die and their teacher? That was a little harsh even for the show. Poor kids, lol. I didn't know other people on here watched it.


----------



## ourwater

Doctors Take Control Of Child's Medical Care When Parents Refuse Blood Transfusion (Published on Jul 18, 2012)


----------



## cak

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League Basketball (Blazers vs. Mavericks)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## XxCrystalXx

Criminal Minds


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## ourwater

MareTV: Bornholm island of Denmark Sun


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## ourwater

Detective Conan: Bad Luck Grand Prix


----------



## Nicole G

big bang theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Hell's Kitchen: 12 Chefs Compete (Season 12)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## CopadoMexicano

SPortscenter


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: JATO Rocket Car: Mission Accomplished?


----------



## ourwater

Pokemon: A Shockingly Cheeky Friendship


----------



## TryingMara

American Ninja Warrior


----------



## ourwater

The Biggest Loser: Episode #13.4


----------



## S a m

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah, there was. Also did those blind kids die and their teacher? That was a little harsh even for the show. Poor kids, lol. I didn't know other people on here watched it.


Haha yeah I guess you're right that was a little harsh. Well, I guess we're just going to have to wait and see what they'll be up to. I'm guessing a little army lol.


----------



## ourwater

Art Mann Presents: The Bean Blossom Bikerfest


----------



## ourwater

Bonanza: Feet of Clay


----------



## Ckg2011

Top Gear.


----------



## Estillum

sense8. Probably the most pretentious platitude riddled garbage I have ever subjected myself to. 

"love, like art, needs to be set free" **** you.


----------



## ourwater

Celebrity Big Brother UK: S15 E19


----------



## Kevin001

MLB Home Run Derby


----------



## ourwater

The Hotel Inspector: S11 E07


----------



## Still Waters

Webjunkie -Frontline


----------



## funnynihilist

America Ninja Warrior


----------



## nubly

The Big Bang Theory. Best current sitcom out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

Desperate Housewives: Moments in the Woods


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Man of the People


----------



## ourwater

11 Eyes: Akai yoru


----------



## Blue Dino

True Detective and Bloodline.


----------



## ourwater

[HD] Final - Badminton Asia Champs 2015 - Ratchanok Intanon vs Li Xuerui (Published on Apr 26, 2015)


----------



## sukanya

Impractical jokers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

Ally McBeal: A Kick in the Head


----------



## ourwater

Time Team: Bitterley, Shropshire


----------



## ourwater

Crime Investigation Australia: The Wanda Beach Murders Beaumont Family


----------



## ourwater

Alaska State Troopers: Burglars & Bears


----------



## ourwater

American Idol: Episode #13.7


----------



## ourwater

Murder, She Wrote: Southern Double-Cross


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## CopadoMexicano

national news


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Babyblueboo96

Girlfiriends lol
I was watching it on youtube


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Everyday Siempre Mexicano


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## ourwater

The New Adventures of Old Christine: Ritchie Scores


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Kevin001

Total Divas


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Get Out: Washington State


----------



## CopadoMexicano

> =Toad Licker;1081082834]36 straight hours of posting. That's like a new record. Meth monster much?[/B]
> 
> nope its them energy drinks and hot cheetos man..
> 
> Garfield


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food



CopadoMexicano said:


> nope its them energy drinks and hot cheetos man..


Not you, the other spammer in this thread. 36 hours plus straight posting tv shows(29 of 'em) and movies(6 of 'em) so far. :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Toad Licker said:


> Man V. Food
> 
> Not you, the other spammer in this thread. 36 hours plus straight posting tv shows and movies so far. :b


ah, soo many spammers today its not even funny. I mean ever since your toadlicker rule was established there would of been hundreds of posts day. :no

NFL Total Access once again cant get enough football analysis.


----------



## ourwater

Tru Calling: Putting Out Fires


----------



## ourwater

Chuggington: Lights Camera Action Chugger


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Silent Witness: Shadows Teil 01


----------



## SouthWest

Dark Matter Episode 5 - Zombies!


----------



## TenYears

MLB All Star game.


----------



## ourwater

Silent Witness: Shadows Teil 02


----------



## Kevin001

Tough Enough


----------



## Kevin001

Law & Order


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Bewitched


----------



## Toad Licker

I Dream of Jeannie



CopadoMexicano said:


> ah, soo many spammers today its not even funny. I mean ever since your toadlicker rule was established there would of been hundreds of posts day. :no


Yeah. This site is full of spammers anymore. I guess it's a good thing I got in before the Toad Licker rule (50 post count limit). >


----------



## ourwater

Austin and Ally: Dancers & Ditzes


----------



## 658298

American dad - I don't even know...


----------



## alienjunkie

Catfish lmao


----------



## ourwater

Holby City: Future Shock


----------



## Wystan11

peaky blinders! actually still watching it


----------



## ourwater

Never Mind The Buzzcocks: Episode #23.5


----------



## Nicole G

House


----------



## ourwater

Jail: Las Vegas: S04 E10


----------



## ourwater

Smallville: Booster


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie

Red Band Society


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League Basketball (Blazers vs. Spurs)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## ourwater

How Its Made: Chocolate Coins Floor Heating System Pedal Cars Latex Swords


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## ourwater

Shameless: Drugs Actually


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## TabbyTab

Twin peaks


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie

Reba


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

The Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

The Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Schitt's Creek


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: It's Do or Die


----------



## Kevin001

UFC Prelims


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Robot


----------



## Xenos

Started watching this Sense8 thing that's on Netflix, only four episodes in. It's kind of a slow burn - they have to spend the whole first episode just introducing all the characters - but for the most part everyone's interesting and I'm intrigued to see where it's going. Reminds me a lot of Cloud Atlas (which was also by the Wachowskis). Will definitely finish it.


----------



## ourwater

MobileForge for Android® - Selecting the Best User Mode for Your Mobile Device (Published on Mar 4, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Dallas: Things Ain't Goin' So Good at Southfork Again


----------



## ourwater

Parks & Recreation: Bus Tour


----------



## ourwater

Dog With a Blog: The Bone Identity


----------



## ourwater

Saturday Night Live: Andie MacDowell, Tracy Chapman


----------



## ourwater

Grand Tours Of The Scottish Islands: Atlantic Twins


----------



## Mikko

Hmm.. Game of Thrones.


----------



## ourwater

History Detectives: ***** Girl 'Bill of Sale', Revolutionary War Powder Horn


----------



## ourwater

The Apprentice: Winning by a Nose


----------



## ourwater

Mujer de Madera Cap. 7 Part. 2


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: Par 5


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: Panty Gate


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: Clean Break


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie

Once Upon A Time


----------



## Nicole G

House (Season 1 Episode 6)


----------



## ourwater

Tickety Toc: Treasure Time; Hide and Seek Time


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie

Open Heart


----------



## ourwater

Foreign Correspondent: Canada South Africa Granpower


----------



## ourwater

Lost: The Cost of Living


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## 3Haney

Game of Thrones


----------



## ourwater

Americas Next Top Model: Lana Marks


----------



## lisafrankii

Jackson 5ive Cartoon.. Plan on buying the dvd soon


----------



## ourwater

Police Ten 7: S22 E18


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S14 E03


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie

Degrassi


----------



## ourwater

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Turtle Trek


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Dr. Oz


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League (Blazers vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## CopadoMexicano

YOure late ^^^


dr phil


----------



## ourwater

Detective Conan: Red Horse Inside the Flame Incident Chapter [13/19]


----------



## Toad Licker

^Nope 

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## ourwater

Catalyst: Horse Whip Antarctic Acidification


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## CopadoMexicano

bachelorette


----------



## LazyMaisy

The Misadventures of Flapjack lol, I wish the show went on longer, I love it.


----------



## ourwater

Moone Boy: Handball Duel


----------



## ourwater

Big Brother: After Dark: S17 E10


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Kevin001

News ~ CNN


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S12 E03


----------



## ourwater

Deadliest Catch: Lunatic Fringe


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Funeral for a Fiend


----------



## ourwater

Dr Who: The Kings Demons Part 2


----------



## Kevin001

Extreme Weight Loss


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Paper Hearts


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## Toad Licker

Burgers, Brew & 'Que


----------



## ourwater

Unwrapped: Chewrific


----------



## ourwater

Absalons hemmelighed: Episode #1.16


----------



## Bbpuff

Just finished an episode of Dragon Ball.


----------



## ourwater

Justice League Unlimited: I Am Legion


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

How I Met Your Mother: Not a Father's Day


----------



## ourwater

Extreme Engineering: Bostons Big Dig


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: It's Called a Russell Seed


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie

Firefly


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: Serves Me Right For Giving General George S Patton The Bathroom Key


----------



## ourwater

Doctor Who: Genesis of the Daleks (3)


----------



## DaniW

Ray Donovan


----------



## Nicole G

Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

American Experience: Abraham and Mary Lincoln A House Divided This Frightful War


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Caso Cerrado


----------



## ourwater

Silent Witness: One of Our Own: Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Steinerz

Wayward Pines


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Dreams Deferred


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Real Sports


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters: Something in the Water


----------



## CopadoMexicano

boxing on CBS


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Devil Fish


----------



## Toad Licker

Good Times


----------



## Toad Licker

Sanford and Son


----------



## Toad Licker

Sanford and Son


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Wie is de mol: Zinloos


----------



## ourwater

Time Team: Salisbury Cathedral


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers


----------



## ourwater

Scrapheap Challenge: S12 E02


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Fire Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Defiance
- Dark Matter
- Killjoys


----------



## Toad Licker

Pizza Masters


----------



## ourwater

The Outer Limits: Balance of Nature


----------



## Kevin001

MLB Game ~ Dodgers at Nationals


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada in Italy


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Farmhouse Rules


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Looney Tunes on boomerang cartoon network


----------



## SouthWest

Defiance immediately followed by Agent Carter.


----------



## karenw

Bullseye seriously, I'm in a time warp atm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

Pokemon: The Bamboozling Forest


----------



## ourwater

Dallas: The Dark at the End of the Tunnel


----------



## Were

The ironically named stand-up comedy: "Robin Williams: Weapons of Self Destruction"


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Cutthroat kitchen. I love to cook but the intensity of these shows make me not want to audition for them at all.


----------



## SilentLyric

I don't even know.


----------



## ourwater

Inside the Actors Studio: Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Cate P

Last Ship, Falling Skies, Defiance. 
Can't wait for Season 3 of The 100.


----------



## ourwater

The Whispers: Whatever It Takes


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The King of Queens


----------



## undertakerfreak1127

House. Best show ever made.


----------



## Toad Licker

The King of Queens


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

Bones: The Diamond in the Rough


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## ourwater

Touch: Tessellations


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Danger!! Death Ray


----------



## ourwater

E.R.: Middleman


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: Lost in MySpace


----------



## ourwater

Gamekings: Episode #13.7


----------



## ourwater

Lockup: S13 E10


----------



## ourwater

Category Eight: Night 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kardashians, judge me.


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL TOtal Acccess


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lilyhammer, even without English subtitles it's awesome


----------



## Kevin001

Local news


----------



## Ally

Orange Is The New Black season one finale :surprise:


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: Honestly, They Have Witch Powers or Something!


----------



## ourwater

The Donna Reed Show: Donna Directs a Play


----------



## karenw

The Chase


----------



## Ally

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## Kevin001

Tough Enough


----------



## ourwater

Extreme Makeover Home Edition: Hill Family


----------



## ourwater

Dragons' Den: Episode #12.8


----------



## Kevin001

Extreme Weight Loss


----------



## lonerroom

Noca said:


> CSI: Miami


Hey Arnold on YouTube


----------



## ourwater

The Tick: The Tick vs. the Uncommon Cold


----------



## IllusiveOne

Hell on Wheels


----------



## ourwater

The Edison Twins: Star-Crossed Lovers


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: 12 To The Moon


----------



## ourwater

Married with Children: England Show III: We're Spending as Fast as We Can


----------



## ourwater

ER: Somebody to Love


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie

Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## ourwater

Warehouse 13: An Evil Within


----------



## ourwater

Moone Boy: Where the Streets Do Have Names


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Dr. Phil


----------



## CopadoMexicano

the doctors


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

Man Drowns in Demi Moore's Swimming Pool


----------



## CopadoMexicano

CSI Miami


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## CopadoMexicano

WWII Documentary History Channel


----------



## ourwater

Hardcore Heroes: Lone Wolves


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The life of a cereal killer law victims crime unit


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Food network everyday American Mexican


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: I, (Annoyed Grunt)-Bot


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Robot.....epic episode.


----------



## ourwater

Mayday Air Crash Investigation: Break Up Over Texas


----------



## KelsKels

Kevin001 said:


> Mr. Robot.....epic episode.


Same.. I don't watch a lot of TV but I love this series.


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Escape 2000


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: S15 E01, Fire in the Hole


----------



## ourwater

[email protected] 2015 – Day 10 (Streamed live on Jul 9, 2015)


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## karenw

Fake Britain


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## karenw

D.i.y sos


----------



## oldpheobekid

True Detective


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## undertakerfreak1127

House of Cards. Just an amazing show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## ourwater

Detective Conan: Shinichi Kudo Aquarium Case Part I


----------



## ourwater

Everythings Rosie: Now You See Me, Now You Don't


----------



## ourwater

Wheeler Dealers: Land Rover Discovery TDI Part 1


----------



## 3Haney

Sesame Street (with my son)


----------



## ourwater

Big Brother: After Dark: S15 E10


----------



## IveGotToast

Mr. Robot


----------



## Conviction07

The Larry Sanders Show.


----------



## ourwater

The Whispers: A Hollow Man


----------



## Boo129

American Crime.. It was pretty good


----------



## Rupert Giles

Veronica Mars... I'm a marshmallow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Wayward Pines
~ Extant


----------



## Kevin001

Married


----------



## ericj

Finished off season 3 of Orange is the New Black.


----------



## ourwater

Poltergeist 2015 Behind the Scenes Movie Interview Gil Kenan Director (Published on Jun 16, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Game of Thrones: Mother's Mercy


----------



## Dre12

karenw said:


> Coast


Great show. All that coastal scenery and quaint British history makes me forget how heavy my heart feels for half an hour.


----------



## karenw

Dre12 said:


> Great show. All that coastal scenery and quaint British history makes me forget how heavy my heart feels for half an hour.


Yes it is beautiful:smile2:


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: 1st Annual Summer Blockbuster Review


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## CopadoMexicano

local news once again


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## CopadoMexicano

RachelRay


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Jag


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Modern Marvels on History channel


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Sidehackers


----------



## ourwater

Bones: The Verdict in the Victims


----------



## scintilla

:3


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Little Gold Statue Preview Special


----------



## ourwater

Foreign Correspondent: Ordeal in Egypt


----------



## ourwater

Hot in Cleveland: Playmates


----------



## ourwater

L'AMÉRIQUE À VÉLO: Mexico !: Episode 10


----------



## ourwater

The Flame Trees of Thika: 7. The Drums Of War Bonus Features


----------



## ourwater

NCIS: No Good Deed


----------



## ourwater

Full House: Dr. Dare Rides Again


----------



## ourwater

Good Eats: The Once And Future Fish


----------



## ourwater

Unusual Suspects: Left Alone


----------



## ourwater

Rob Dyrdek's Fantasy Factory: Big Black's Dump Truck


----------



## ourwater

Police Ten 7: S22 E17


----------



## ourwater

Air Crash Investigation [S08E06]US Airways flight 1493 'landing crash'Planes Crash Human Error (Published on May 27, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Eid Prayer July 2015 Overland Park Kansas: Video MD Alam (Published on Jul 17, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Baywatch: To the Max


----------



## Nekomata

Fairy Tail.


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Moe Goes from Rags to Riches


----------



## Nekomata

Eat-Man.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Man finds sweet tooth naturally


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Caveman days


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Mattlock


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Golden Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Scooby Doo Where are you?


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern Fried Road Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Street Car racing


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Ten Commandments not the ten suggestions


----------



## Kevin001

UFC on Fox: Dillashaw vs Barao 2


----------



## CopadoMexicano

UFC Ultimate fighting championship on Fox


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Mike and Molly


----------



## TryingMara

Tut


----------



## ourwater

Pushing Dasie's: Window Dresses to Kill


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Mythbusters: Video Games Special


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Fire Food


----------



## alienjunkie

peep show
that show is ****ing brilliant


----------



## Toad Licker

Pizza Masters


----------



## ourwater

Modern Marvels: Mega Meals


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada in Italy


----------



## CopadoMexicano

MTV Guy code


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: Transformers


----------



## Toad Licker

Daphne Dishes


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Farmhouse Rules


----------



## ourwater

Guys with Kids: Marny Wants a Girl


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Racket Girls


----------



## Asi

I'm currently watching MARVEL's Agients of Shield Season 2


----------



## ourwater

Drinking Made Easy: Virginia


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain


----------



## ourwater

The First 48: Blood Feud


----------



## ourwater

Marco Polo: White Moon


----------



## Theresa Ann

NXT - wrestling


----------



## ourwater

Lost: What Kate Did


----------



## ourwater

Police Ten 7: S22 E18


----------



## ourwater

iners Drive ins And Dives: Special Grillin Chillin And Huli Huli Chicken


----------



## ourwater

Never Mind The Buzzcocks: Episode #27.9


----------



## ourwater

World Poker Tour: S13, E2, Legends of Poker: Part 2 (22 Feb. 2015)


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Saunas; Wheelchair Lifts; Dioramas


----------



## Blue Dino

True Detective.


----------



## ourwater

Impractical Jokers: The Dream Crusher


----------



## ourwater

Last Of The Summer Wine: The Most Powerful Eyeballs In West Yorkshir


----------



## Gingerfox

The Office.


----------



## ourwater

House Hunters International: Rural Living in South France


----------



## ourwater

Koh Lanta: Malaysia, archipelago of Sibu Island, Episode 8


----------



## karenw

The Outcast ~ Yawn


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hell on Wheels


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## millenniumman75

Fat Guys in the Woods


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Kevin001

Local news


----------



## TryingMara

Peep Show


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ronnie72

Friends!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Defiance


----------



## Toad Licker

History Channel: Awesome Chinese Martial Arts


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Everyweek Chinese


----------



## karenw

Build your home for under £100k


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Mewzy

Bates Motel


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Kevin001

NFL Live


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Chowder


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Ape

True Detective. A bit cliche, but still enjoyable.


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Perspicacious

Veep


----------



## CheesyBites

Agents of Shield!


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## CWe

NFL Network


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Total Access


----------



## karenw

Not safe for work


----------



## BlueMoon72

Sherlock


----------



## Happymason

Conan O'Brian


----------



## millanstar

Mr robot


----------



## Kevin001

millanstar said:


> Mr robot


Same :high5.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The King of Queens


----------



## Toad Licker

The King of Queens


----------



## ourwater

How Its Made: Metal Golf Clubs; Waffles; Custom Wires and Cables; Train Wheels


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## ourwater

Foreign Correspondent: Standing on Shaky Ground


----------



## Aloe vera

Extreme Weight Loss. Chris Powell is the man.


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## ourwater

Location Location Location: S25 E04


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Secrets of a dirty student


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Americas Got Talent


----------



## ourwater

You've Been Framed: S19 E19


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: S16 E02


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Big Brother Canada After Dark: S02 E20


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Persona


----------



## ourwater

Holby City: Flesh and Blood


----------



## ourwater

Anna und die Liebe: S15 E07


----------



## ourwater

Cowboy Bebop: Waltz for Venus


----------



## Idontgetit

Wayward Pines


----------



## ourwater

Timeshift: Spicing Up Britain How Eating Out Went Exotic


----------



## ourwater

Zeke and Luther: Luther Waffles: Skate Cop


----------



## ourwater

Police Ten 7: S16 E10


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Poopie Parade of Values


----------



## ourwater

Desperate Housewives: What's to Discuss, Old Friend


----------



## ourwater

Coast: The Irish Sea


----------



## Perspicacious

Under The Dome


----------



## ourwater

30 Rock: Secrets and Lies


----------



## ourwater

MacGyver: Rush to Judgement


----------



## ourwater

Never Mind The Buzzcock: Episode #23.7


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Perspicacious

Arena


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie

Arrow


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Nothing to lose but win


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## SouthWest

Sons of Anarchy season 6


----------



## TryingMara

Say Yes to the Dress


----------



## JamesM2

Will & Grace S07E05
Frasier S07E07


----------



## Paradise on Earth

You guys should check out *Mr. Robot*

It's a new show about a guys that has social anxiety (finally the media recognizes it!). Anyway, he is a hacker who tries to take down the evil corporations.


----------



## ourwater

World Poker Tour: Doyle Brunson Five Diamond World Poker Classic Part 1


----------



## ourwater

Mysteries at the Museum: Opera Riot, Golfer Behind Enemy Lines, the Great Mail Train Robbery


----------



## ourwater

Austin and All: Crybabies and Cologne


----------



## ourwater

Foreign Correspondent: The Other China Boom Part 2 The Drug Squad


----------



## ourwater

Mysteries at the Museum: Birth of the Road Map; Attack of the Killer Bees; Invention of the Gas Mask


----------



## ourwater

Les enfants de la télé: S16 E05


----------



## ourwater

Chopped: Untrained, Undaunted


----------



## ourwater

American Masters: Sister Rosetta Tharpe The Godmother of Rock & Roll


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier


----------



## Toad Licker

Dinner at Tiffani's


----------



## ourwater

Dallas: Survival


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Chowder


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Tom And Jerry


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Big Bang Theory


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBC Nightly News


----------



## Toad Licker

Kimberly's Simply Southern


----------



## Perspicacious

The Daltons


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## karenw

The Cube


----------



## Kevin001

Playing House


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food


----------



## CopadoMexicano

COPS


----------



## Toad Licker

The Kitchen


----------



## ourwater

Last Of The Summer Wine: From Here to Paternity


----------



## ourwater

PBS Nature: Clash Encounters of Bears and Wolves


----------



## ourwater

Air Crash Investigation: Vanishing Act


----------



## ourwater

Ninja Turtles The Next Mutation: Like Brothers


----------



## CWe

Lipsync battle!


----------



## CWe

ourwater said:


> Ninja Turtles The Next Mutation: Like Brothers


Seems intriguing


----------



## ourwater

Tonight: Alien Invaders


----------



## ourwater

Central Bank Cuts Interest Rates As Economy Slows (Published on May 11, 2015)


----------



## Conviction07

Wet Hot American Summer.


----------



## ourwater

Mythbusters: Plane Boarding/Bite The Bullet


----------



## ourwater

The Red Green Show: Historic Site


----------



## ourwater

RSL Academy vs Real SoCal U16 11-2-14 (Published on Nov 5, 2014)


----------



## Terranaut

"Power" on Starz


----------



## ourwater

Allo Allo: The Wooing of Widow Artois


----------



## ourwater

Diners Driveins and Dives: Goin' The Extra Mile


----------



## ourwater

Bleach: The Sorrowful Battle! Ichigo vs. Sado & Orihime


----------



## ourwater

Finding Bigfoot: Bobo Bobcat and the Big Red Eye


----------



## ourwater

Animal Encyclopedia: Magic of Nature - High Places and Wings of the Winds


----------



## ourwater

Blacklist: Pilot


----------



## ourwater

The IT Crowd: Something Happened


----------



## ourwater

Supernatural: Ask Jeeves


----------



## Procster

The increasingly poor decisions of Todd Margaret


----------



## Gojira

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## ourwater

Casualty: Scars


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

All in the Family


----------



## Toad Licker

All in the Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Fire Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Pizza Masters


----------



## CopadoMexicano

master chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada in Italy


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

The Kitchen


----------



## karenw

Wildlife by David Attenborough


----------



## JustThisGuy

Half in the Bag. It's a webseries of film critiques with a story, but it's replaced tv for me for a while, so I'm putting it.


----------



## TryingMara

True Detective


----------



## lethe1864

Wayward pines


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain


----------



## brothersport

NCIS


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## thebigofan

The Boondocks


----------



## ourwater

The Bachelor: Episode #17.7


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## ourwater

NYPD Blue: Off the Wall


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

Motorway Patrol: S12 E10


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## ourwater

Homes Under The Hammer: S18 E06


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

Borgen: A Child Of Denmark Danish


----------



## ourwater

How Its Made: Blister Packs Deli Slicer Oysters Weathervanes


----------



## TryingMara

Last Week Tonight with John Oliver


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: Flights of Fantasy


----------



## ourwater

Roswell: Meet the Dupes


----------



## cat001

The League of Gentlemen


----------



## desartamiu

A Very British Brothel


----------



## ourwater

Independent Lens: The State of Arizona


----------



## ourwater

PBS Nature: Unforgettable Elephants


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Badlaa


----------



## ourwater

Japan Railway Journal: The New Shinkansen: Technology and Economic Effects


----------



## ourwater

Grand Designs: The Japanese House: Revisited


----------



## ourwater

The Whispers: Broken Child


----------



## ourwater

Castle: Sleeper


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Giant Spider Invasion


----------



## ourwater

diesupernanny: Katia Saalfrank (S09 E06)


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: Pigmalion


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBC Nightly News with Lester Holt


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Hells Kitchen


----------



## ourwater

Falling Skies: Mind Wars


----------



## ourwater

NCIS: Housekeeping


----------



## Kevin001

Tough Enough (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Degrassi: The Next Generation: Walking in My Shoes


----------



## ourwater

Undercover in Nederland: S12 E05


----------



## Kevin001

Playing House


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Homer vs Dignity


----------



## ourwater

Diy sos: S25 E10


----------



## ourwater

CSI NY: YoungBlood


----------



## ourwater

Community: Basic RV Repair and Palmistry


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S16 e10


----------



## ourwater

Top Gear: Episode #13.7


----------



## ourwater

Don't Tell The Bride UK: S09 E03


----------



## ourwater

Modern Marvels: Bread


----------



## ourwater

Pokemon: A Battle by Any Other Name


----------



## Perspicacious

So You Think You Can Dance


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hell on Wheels.

Just started season 2.


----------



## WonderVixen

Kitchen Nightmares, because I like watching Gordon Ramsey roast people like there is not tomorrow. And the office, because of reasons.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

News

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef

:spam


----------



## ourwater

Saturday Night Live: Charlie Sheen, Nelly Furtado


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home 

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends 

:spam


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Top Bowler Hats Solar Water Heaters Sticky Buns Electrostatic Speakers


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy

:spam


----------



## ourwater

Revolution: Nobody's Fault But Mine


----------



## Mohamed2016

Penny Dreadful


----------



## ourwater

Xena Warrior Princess: Little Problems


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Doctors


Dr. Phil


Dr. Oz


----------



## ourwater

Jag: Two Towns


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: There's Something About Marrying


----------



## ourwater

The Carrie Diaries: I Heard a Rumor


----------



## Theresa Ann

catfish


----------



## ourwater

The First 48: Dead Wrong


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Robot


----------



## ourwater

Wie Is De Mol: Rookgordijn


----------



## ourwater

Greys Anatomy: Thriller


----------



## ourwater

Casualty: Grand Canyon*http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2251997/?ref_=ttep_ep24*


----------



## ourwater

Death in Paradise: Episode #4.5


----------



## ourwater

Dog with a Blog: Tyler Gets a Grillfriend


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Strain


----------



## Ally

Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

News 

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me

:spam


----------



## Drunky

The X Files, re-watching it from the start.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Banished


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian

:spam


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa

:spam


----------



## ourwater

Labyrinth: Episode #1.1


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends

:spam


----------



## Perspicacious

So You Think You Can Dance


----------



## ourwater

Air Crash Investigation: Lost in Translation


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy 

:spam


----------



## ourwater

Silent Witness: And Then I Fell in Love: Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Jamie's 30 Minute Meals: Trapani Style Rigatoni


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Seinfeld. Never gets old.


----------



## ourwater

Modern Marvels: Under Pressure


----------



## ourwater

Mythbusters: Hollywood Car Crash Cliches


----------



## ourwater

Adventure Time: All Your Fault


----------



## TheClown7

I think it was Barefoot Contessa.


----------



## ourwater

Law And Order: Birthright


----------



## ourwater

The Adventures of Young Indiana Jones: Love's Sweet Song


----------



## ourwater

Holby City: Anything You Can Do


----------



## sukanya

The impractical jokers...


----------



## ourwater

Cougar Town: Yer So Bad


----------



## ourwater

Bones: The Prince in the Plastic


----------



## ourwater

Catalyst: Lead Astray


----------



## ourwater

Donald Duck: Donalds Dilemma


----------



## ourwater

American Woodshop: Post And Beam Joinery


----------



## ourwater

Private Practice: Wait and See


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

News

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom 

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly

:spam


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC World News


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy

:spam


----------



## ourwater

Fatal Vows: Your Cheatin Heart


----------



## Zenedar

mr robot .


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory 

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory 

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives

:spam


----------



## The Linux Guy

Extant


----------



## ourwater

Criminal Minds: Closing Time


----------



## ourwater

Hoarders: Joyce; Kimberly


----------



## Folded Edge

Re-watching The Wire. Half way through series 3. Possibly better second time round.


----------



## ourwater

Australias Next Top Model: Episode #7.7


----------



## ourwater

Timeshift: Bread, A Loaf Affair


----------



## Cam1

Finished up Mad Men. I was hesitant to watch it because it revolves around advertising which doesn't interest me. Loved it though. There is a lot of depth to the characters, especially Don Draper. It's pretty depressing, but in a lot of ways he's easy to relate to. The finale was fantastic. Good show.


----------



## quesara

An Idiot Abroad. Hilarious.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Scrubs man. Still Rollin with the times.


----------



## ourwater

Pokemon: Clemonts Got A Secret


----------



## ourwater

Teen Titans Go!: Leg Day


----------



## ourwater

QI: Long Lost


----------



## ourwater

Australian Story: Suddenly Last Summer Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Big Brother UK : Day 2 (Season 14)


----------



## ourwater

Murder Comes to Town: Horror in the Heartland


----------



## tea111red

doc martin. i'm seeing if i can get into this show.


----------



## ourwater

Robinson: S14 E10


----------



## ourwater

NCIS Los Angeles: The Debt


----------



## ourwater

Supernatural: Playthings


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

News

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier 

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Duff Till Dawn

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay 

:spam


----------



## CopadoMexicano

:spam


The TOday Show


----------



## CopadoMexicano

THe biggest loser


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Extreme Makeover Weightloss edition


----------



## ourwater

Keeping Up With the Kardashians: In the Blink of an Eye...


----------



## Ally

Blue Jays vs Yankees game


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada in Italy

:spam


----------



## ourwater

Location Location Location: Birmingham UK


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Billl O reily factor show


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Code Name Diamond Head


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games

:spam


----------



## ourwater

Knight Rider: Merchants of Death


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Parks and Recreation


----------



## CopadoMexicano

THe Bachelor


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Seventies.


----------



## ourwater

Hidden State: Inside North Korea


----------



## ourwater

Good Luck Charlie: Can You Keep a Secret


----------



## ourwater

Time Team: Hunting King Harold, Portskewett, South Wales


----------



## ourwater

Total Divas: Tea Mode


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: Dream Weaver


----------



## ourwater

American Dad: Blagsnarst, a Love Story


----------



## livetolovetolive

Hannibal


----------



## ourwater

Crimewatch UK: Crime On The Streets


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: One Sun


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

News

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Malcolm in the Middle

:spam


----------



## CopadoMexicano

big band music pbs


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Fire Food

:spam


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Home and Garden


----------



## Toad Licker

Taco Trip

:spam


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The history of the bible


----------



## Toad Licker

Pizza Masters

:spam


----------



## TryingMara

True Detective


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada in Italy

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Daphne Dishes

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Southern at Heart

:spam


----------



## ourwater

Frontline: Obamas War


----------



## ourwater

Police Ten 7: S20 E18


----------



## ourwater

Mythbusters: Square Wheels


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Local news


----------



## Kevin001

Extreme Weight Loss


----------



## ourwater

Unwrapped: Picnic Basket


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: And I'm Joyce Kinney


----------



## catcharay

House of cards. So good


----------



## ourwater

Without a Trace: Honor Bound


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Preseason Football Night IN AMerica: Vikings vs Steelers


----------



## ourwater

Küstenwache Staffel: S15 E08


----------



## ourwater

Cowboy Builders: S09 E09


----------



## Monkeygirl

Scream on mtv which kinda sucks.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ O how I miss MTV......damn you suddenlink

The Strain


----------



## ourwater

Global Treasures: Teotihauacan Mexico


----------



## ourwater

Politijag: S09 E03


----------



## IveGotToast

Bojack Horseman


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show with Jay Leno: Drew Barrymore


----------



## ourwater

Wegmisbruikers: S20 E21


----------



## ourwater

Australian Story: The Seeds Of Wrath Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Pointless Celebrities: S06 E28


----------



## reynoso16

La usurpadora on Netflix


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S12 E10


----------



## ourwater

Alan Carr Chatty Man: S11 E07


----------



## ourwater

Dispatches: The Secrets Of Sports Direct


----------



## SouthWest

Marvel's Agent Carter episode 5


----------



## ourwater

The Gadget Show: Episode #13.8


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

Big Brother UK: S14 E27


----------



## ourwater

Inspector Rex: The Vanishing Girl


----------



## Caduceus

Just finished re-watching the entirety of Lost on Netflix. Currently on Episode 5 of Daredevil, which I watch while I bike.


----------



## Kevin001

First Take


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Steelers vs. Vikings)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

News

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home

:spam


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The big bang theory episode (55.245) season (8.6564+)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy

:spam


----------



## CopadoMexicano

:spam

:spam Friends:spam

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

The Simpsons

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a Half Men

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory

:spam


----------



## ourwater

Major Crimes: Open Line


----------



## ourwater

Xena Warrior Princes: To Helicon and Back


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Great American Food Finds

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations

:spam


----------



## ourwater

History Detectives: Spanish Civil War Eulogy/Word War II Leaflets/Tiffany Window


----------



## ourwater

eBay Store and Listing Review Panel #2 Internet eCommerce Conference (PeSA) 2015 (Published on Jul 7, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Top Gear: Episode #14.5


----------



## Ckg2011

Top Gear.


----------



## ourwater

Twisted: Dead End in Baton Rouge


----------



## sprinter

Forged in Fire


----------



## ourwater

How Its Made: Wax Figures Awnings Sandwich Crackers Pewter Tankards


----------



## ourwater

Most Haunted: The Live Series - Dalston Hall


----------



## ourwater

Bar Rescue: Bad to the Bone


----------



## ourwater

Bleach: The Full Showdown! Shinigami vs. Espada


----------



## ourwater

Tonight: How To Get Into A School


----------



## ourwater

Tonight With Trevor McDonald: Chemical Cosh For Kids


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Hobgoblins


----------



## ourwater

Extra Extra: S06 E06


----------



## ourwater

Night Gallery: The Waiting Room/Last Rites for a Dead Druid


----------



## ourwater

Poltijagt: S09 E10


----------



## ourwater

Bugs Bunny: Rabbit FIre


----------



## ourwater

CSI Las Vegas: Ghost Town


----------



## ourwater

Secret Diary Of A Call Girl: Episode #2.8


----------



## ourwater

Americas Funniest Home Videos: S20 E10


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hannibal


----------



## ourwater

1982 European Cup Winners' Cup Final


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

News

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly 

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef

:spam


----------



## SouthWest

The last episode of True Detective season 2 followed by the first episode of The Last Man On Earth.


----------



## green9206

Episode 9 of Orange is the new black season 2. 


SouthWest said:


> The last episode of True Detective season 2 followed by the first episode of The Last Man On Earth.


So how is season 2 of True Detective? I loved the first season but hated the first episode of second season so i didn't watch any further. 
Also Last man on earth is a pretty good show. I really liked it.


----------



## SouthWest

green9206 said:


> Episode 9 of Orange is the new black season 2.
> 
> So how is season 2 of True Detective? I loved the first season but hated the first episode of second season so i didn't watch any further.
> Also Last man on earth is a pretty good show. I really liked it.


I put my thoughts in the True Detective thread but in short I didn't like it and I wouldn't recommended it to anyone. I'd rate season 2 a D+.

The first episode of Last Man On Earth was great and I'm looking forward to watching the rest of the season.


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends

:spam


----------



## karenw

South Park


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama 

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Shoot Me

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Spin City 

:spam


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie

Angel


----------



## Kevin001

Tough Enough


----------



## Kevin001

Playing House


----------



## Galilea

I Need Romance 2.... Hehehe a K-drama


----------



## ourwater

Mike & Molly: Sex, Lies and Helicopters


----------



## Moon Rabbit

Rick and Morty


----------



## ourwater

Australian Story: Call of Duty


----------



## brokenhead

ncis with a family friend, it's an okay show


----------



## ourwater

Independent Lens: When I Rise


----------



## ourwater

Without a Trace: Hard Landing


----------



## ourwater

Worlds Craziest Fools: Episode #2.9


----------



## ourwater

Quantum Leap: What Price Gloria


----------



## ourwater

The Gadget Show: S19 E06


----------



## ourwater

The Office: Special Project


----------



## ourwater

Holby City: The Most Wonderful Time of the Year


----------



## ourwater

Dispatches: Undercover Retirement Home


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Space Pens, Reef Aquariums, Metal Caskets, Composite Bike Wheels


----------



## ourwater

Grand Designs: The Derelict Water Tower, London


----------



## ourwater

Focus on Tourism in Bodhgaya will create opportunities for youth: PM in Bihar (Posted 5 hours ago)


----------



## ourwater

Mythbusters: Buster's Cut Knock Your Socks Off


----------



## ourwater

Unwrapped: Picnic Basket


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: We Are No Longer in the Bible Belt


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Pipes Rock Climbing Gear Leather Bike Saddles Luxury Sports Cars


----------



## ourwater

Pizza: BBQ Pizza*
*


----------



## ourwater

The Real World: Brother in Arms


----------



## ourwater

River Monsters: Legend of Loch Ness


----------



## hermito

Finale of "True Detective".


----------



## ourwater

Independent Lens: Kumu Hina


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

News

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Gilligan's Island

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Gilligan's Island

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Sanford & Son

:spam


----------



## ourwater

Top Gear: Supercar Road Trip


----------



## Noca

Forensic Investigators.


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian

:spam


----------



## Seegan

Grimm


----------



## SENNA

Breaking bad


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Two and a half Men

:spam


----------



## ourwater

Last of the Summer Wine: The First Human Being to Ride a Hill


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother

:spam


----------



## ourwater

Pokemon: Thawing an Icy Panic!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Archer


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory

:spam


----------



## ourwater

World Poker Tour: Borgata Poker Open Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

The Big Bang Theory

:spam


----------



## ourwater

Doctor Who: Deep Breath


----------



## meghankira

united states of tara


----------



## Toad Licker

The Simpsons

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

The Simpsons

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Three's Company

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Three's Company

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Good Times

:spam


----------



## harrison

This - it's really good.


----------



## ourwater

Most Haunted: Weald and Downland Open Air Museum - Night 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Man V. Food

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Thrill Factor

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Man Finds Food

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Carnival Cravings with Anthony Anderson

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Beach Eats U.S.A.

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Burgers, Brew & 'Que

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen

:spam


----------



## ourwater

Heartbeat: Waifs and Strays


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family

:spam


----------



## ourwater

How Do They Do It?: Heavy Lift Plane, Hunting Boots, and Bananas


----------



## Toad Licker

Modern Family 

:spam


----------



## ourwater

Fifth Gear: Episode #17.9


----------



## Toad Licker

Schitt's Creek

:spam


----------



## ourwater

Tonight: Generation Rent


----------



## ourwater

Tonight: The Pension Revolution


----------



## Toad Licker

King of the Hill

:spam


----------



## ourwater

This Hour Has 22 Minutes: Episode #22.14


----------



## Toad Licker

King of the Hill

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

Good Eats

:spam


----------



## BefuddledBeyondDiscern

Breaking Bad, Season 4 - Episode 8


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Robot


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S10 E19


----------



## ourwater

This Old House: Lexington Project


----------



## Toad Licker

Dinner at Tiffani's

:spam


----------



## shelbster18

Last Comic Standing


----------



## Wren611

Currently watching Doctor Who's 'Dalek'.


----------



## ourwater

Road Pirates: S20 E20


----------



## ourwater

World Poker Tour: Doyle Brunson Five Diamond World Poker Classic Part 3


----------



## ourwater

How Its Made: Miniature Furniture Garden Steam Locomotives Hovercraft Folding Bicycles


----------



## ourwater

Futurama: A Clockwork Origin


----------



## ourwater

Antiques Roadshow: Baton Rouge (Hour One)


----------



## Toad Licker

My Grandmother's Ravioli 

:spam


----------



## ourwater

The Apprentice Youre Fired: Episode #9.9


----------



## ourwater

The Ghost Inside My Child: The Perfect Aim & Killed By The Flame


----------



## ourwater

Independent Lens: A Place of Our Own


----------



## ourwater

Sweden's Next Top Model: S07 E02


----------



## Were

Dinner for five s02e11

Young and blonde Zooey Deschanel looked really cute and James Caan talked about how he lived in Playboy Mansion for a year.


----------



## ourwater

Good Eats: Cran Opening


----------



## Kevin001

The 700 Club (currently)


----------



## DefineLife

Prison Break


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

News

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Toad Licker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Toad Licker

Everyday Italian


----------



## twitchy666

Eastenders


----------



## SouthWest

Pointless followed by BBC News at 6.


----------



## Toad Licker

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## karenw

Judge John Deed


----------



## Toad Licker

Secrets of a Restaurant Chef


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends


----------



## CharlieDowncast

Gangsta


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker

The Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

Sanford and Son


----------



## Toad Licker

Sanford and Son


----------



## Theresa Ann

Modern Family


----------



## Kevin001

Local news


----------



## ourwater

Aerial America Arkansas


----------



## ourwater

Crayon Pop cut Shanghai TV Depth gauge Singdong Thailand


----------



## ourwater

Travelscope: Ireland - the West Is Best


----------



## ourwater

Homes Under The Hammer: Episode #13.17


----------



## Ally

Lip Sync Battle


----------



## ourwater

Midsomer Murders: The Creeper


----------



## ourwater

Scandinavia Sex Documentary Part 1 (Uploaded on Aug 28, two thousand eight)


----------



## ourwater

Scandinavia Sex Documentary Part 2 (Uploaded on Aug 28, two thousand eight)


----------



## ourwater

Scandinavia Sex Documentary Part 3 (Uploaded on Aug 28, two thousand eight)


----------



## ourwater

Mythbusters: Accidental Ammo


----------



## ourwater

Hardcore Pawn: Three Ring Circus Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Independent Lens: American Denial


----------



## ourwater

Australian Story: The Last Commando Part 1


----------



## ourwater

Duck Dynasty: Pit Perfect


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters: Toys of Terror


----------



## ourwater

Good News Week: Episode #8.16


----------



## GiantPanda

NCIS. I love that show so much


----------



## ourwater

Bones: The Prisoner in the Pipe


----------



## ourwater

In Plain Sight: In My Humboldt Opinion


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Clay, Pitted Prunes, Spurs, Polyurethane Tires


----------



## ourwater

The Millers: Louise Louise


----------



## ourwater

Coastwatch: S07 E10


----------



## ourwater

James Nesbitts Ireland: S01 E07


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S16 E13


----------



## SENNA

Family guy


----------



## ourwater

Hantise: L'apartement


----------



## HenDoggy

bronco game


----------



## ourwater

Lost: The End


----------



## ourwater

Rollin' With Zach: Portland


----------



## ourwater

Aerial America: Vermont


----------



## ourwater

0edpoEwHJc


----------



## ourwater

Germany's Next Topmodel: S10 E08


----------



## ourwater

The L Word: Lifecycle


----------



## ourwater

Futurama: The Deep South


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Gummi Bears: Day Of The Beevilweevils


----------



## ourwater

How Do They Do It?: S10 E07


----------



## ourwater

Motorway Patrol: S11 E10


----------



## ourwater

*Joe: Media overreacting on Trump's demise*

msnbc


----------



## ourwater

Good Game: S10 E28


----------



## ourwater

Anna und die Liebe: S19 E19


----------



## ourwater

The Whispers: Darkest Fears


----------



## ourwater

Embarrassing Bodies: S06 E12


----------



## ourwater

Robinson: S13 E13


----------



## ourwater

Independent Lens: The Calling Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Snapped: Killer Couples: Kat McDonough and Seth Mazzaglia


----------



## ourwater

Fifth Gear: S23 E16


----------



## ourwater

ETS2 SCANDINAVIA #41 Simulatorenmarkt im Flow Euro Truck Simulator 2 DLC deutsch (Published on Jul 21, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

You've Been Framed: S19 E23


----------



## ourwater

Police Ten 7: S21 E20


----------



## Akita

Criminal Minds
Season 7
Episode 19.


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Railway Bridge Ties/Membrane Filters/Hydraulic Post Drivers/Bi-planes


----------



## Kevin001

Law & Order


----------



## ourwater

Frontline: Dropout Nation


----------



## ourwater

Public Policing: Has it gone too far? (Published by News Corp Australia Aug 5, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Secrets of the Dead: The Lost Gardens of Babylon


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Windows 10 Demo - Official Release (Final Version) (Published by WinBeta on Jul 21, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Friday Night With Jonathan Ross: Episode #18.14


----------



## ourwater

Ask This Old House: Staining a Cedar Fence/Installing Window Boxes


----------



## ourwater

Brad Meltzer's Decoded: Apocalypse in Georgia


----------



## ourwater

Shake It Up: Auction It Up


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Whiners Are Weiners


----------



## ourwater

Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations: Sri Lanka


----------



## goku23

the big bang theory,
match of the day 2


----------



## ourwater

Russell Howard's Good News: Episode #3.7


----------



## ourwater

Radar: S18 E16


----------



## ourwater

Colossal Construction: The Mighty Shovel


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain......great episode.


----------



## ourwater

Parking Wars: S07 E10


----------



## Worrywart123

Star crossed episode 9


----------



## ourwater

Big Brother UK: S16 E16


----------



## ourwater

Oskyldigt dömd: Episode #1.1


----------



## ourwater

Robin Williams Hollywood Squares 1998 (Published on Sep 19, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

World Poker Tour: S13 E02


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hell on Wheels


----------



## ourwater

Jim Gaffigan: Obsessed


----------



## ourwater

Tonight: Kids Without Dads


----------



## ourwater

Border Security Australia's Frontline: S11 E09


----------



## ourwater

Berlin Tag und Nacht: S10 E10


----------



## ourwater

Reba: As We Forgive Those


----------



## millenniumman75

Mayberry R.F.D.


----------



## ourwater

Independent Lens: Deaf Jam


----------



## ourwater

Wheeler Dealers: 1983 FSM Syrena 105L


----------



## ourwater

Sa Ska Det Lata: S19 E09


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Heather Gems Instant Film Beet Sugar Electric Roadsters


----------



## ourwater

That 70s Show: Crazy Little Thing Called Love


----------



## ourwater

Art Mann Presents: Booze News


----------



## ourwater

Escape To The Country: S19 E06


----------



## ourwater

Medium: There Will Be Blood Type A


----------



## ourwater

The Zoo: S12 E02


----------



## ourwater

Lockup: Dues and Don'ts


----------



## ourwater

Dog Squad: S06 E06


----------



## ourwater

Voetbal International: S05 E20


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Banished

Falling Skies


----------



## MylesB93

Been watching a lot of Dexter recently.


----------



## ourwater

Two Swedish twins attempt suicide on camera after being questioned at roadside by police. (Uploaded on Aug 11, 2010)


----------



## ourwater

Unwrapped: Cereal Aisle


----------



## ourwater

Sam & Cat: PeezyB


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S13 E06


----------



## ourwater

Good Eats: Pop Art


----------



## ourwater

Jake and The Neverland Pirates: The Sword and the Stone/Jake's Home Run!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Face Off


----------



## ourwater

Count Duckula: O.O. Duck


----------



## ourwater

Australian Story: The Last Commando Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Pokemon: Seeking Shelter from the Storm


----------



## ourwater

Prison Break: Map 1213


----------



## ourwater

Naked Science: Worlds Oldest Child


----------



## ourwater

A Touch Of Frost: In The Public Interest


----------



## Kevin001

Playing House


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Extreme Makeover weight loss edition


----------



## SouthWest

Show Me a Hero


----------



## ourwater

BBC Inventions That Changed The World: Telephone


----------



## 2Milk

OITNB, got the chance to watch season 3 a couple of days ago and just finished watching all of it 

(wait does that count as a tv show?)


----------



## Kevin001

Local news


----------



## ourwater

Bleach: Kibune Goes to War! The Violent Wind That Rages


----------



## ourwater

Shameless: Episode #6.9


----------



## ourwater

The Whispers: Darkest Fears


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Murder In The First

The 100

Zoo

Hell On Wheels


----------



## ourwater

The Whispers: Homesick


----------



## ourwater

Gamekings: S10 E27


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Robot


----------



## ourwater

Off Limits: Navigating Rapids


----------



## ourwater

National Geographic Explorer: Albino Murders


----------



## ourwater

Mythbusters: Traffic Tricks


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Girls: S02 E28


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S10 E20


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S12 E11


----------



## ourwater

The Force: Behind The Line: S07 E10


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Turf Grass/Beef Jerky/Wood Chippers/Bowling Pins


----------



## ourwater

I'm A Celebrity, Get Me Out Of Here Now!: S14 E14


----------



## ourwater

Skavlan: S08 E12


----------



## ourwater

Cops: Dazed and Confused #4


----------



## ourwater

Location Location Location: S12 E14


----------



## ourwater

I Dream of Jeannie: One of Our Hotels Is Growing


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Duck Dynasty: Return of the Beavers


----------



## ourwater

The First 48: Division/Loose Ends


----------



## ourwater

Late Night with Conan O'Brien: Episode #12.34


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Killer Queen


----------



## ourwater

Parenthood: How Did We Get Here?


----------



## ourwater

Parks and Recreation: Ms. Ludgate-Dwyer Goes to Washington


----------



## ourwater

What Would You Do 2008: S10 E02


----------



## ourwater

The Hills: Who To Choose


----------



## ourwater

2015 British Grand Prix Race Two


----------



## ourwater

Ethiopian Airlines Boeing 787 Dreamliner (February 8, 2013)


----------



## ourwater

Count Duckula: Beau Duckula


----------



## ourwater

The L Word: Latecomer


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Bills vs. Browns)


----------



## karenw

Don't Tell The Bride


----------



## Nekomata

Fairy Tail (2014)


----------



## ourwater

Everythings Rosie: Battle of the Ragglebots


----------



## ourwater

Shipping Wars: Love Is a Crazy Carnival Ride


----------



## ourwater

Motorway Patrol: S15 E05


----------



## ourwater

Ancient Aliens: NASA's Secret Agenda


----------



## ourwater

Diggers: Americas Deadliest Fire


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## ourwater

Trump rips Fox debate - Breaking News 8/10/2015 (Published on Aug 10, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

America's Test Kitchen From Cook's Illustrated: Spicing Up the Backyard Barbecue


----------



## ourwater

Globe Trekker: Delhi And Rajasthan


----------



## ourwater

Border Security Australias Frontline: Episode #11.9


----------



## ourwater

Dora the Explorer: Dora Saves the Prince


----------



## ourwater

Sommar Med Ernst: Episode #4.2


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S09 E27


----------



## ourwater

Man vs. Wild: The Will Ferrell Special


----------



## ourwater

Laender - Menschen - Abenteuer: Das Vermaechtnis der Zaren - St Petersburg


----------



## ourwater

Dispatches: Secrets Of The Taxman


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Nekomata

Vampire Princess Miyu.


----------



## karenw

911


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Real Time


----------



## ourwater

Assassination: Idaho's Trial of the Century


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S12 E14


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S08 E03


----------



## ourwater

Clean House: The Halbert Family


----------



## ourwater

Bizarre Foods Delicious Destinations: Mexico City


----------



## AP30

Once upon a time! I like it but I wanna get more into it to see what's it's all about :smile2:


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: The Tan Aquatic


----------



## ourwater

Top Gear: S04 E08


----------



## PanchoGordo

TOJO the razor of Japan....or similarly named WW11 documentary.


----------



## ourwater

Cheers: My Son, the Father


----------



## ourwater

The Million Pound Drop Live: Episode #2.2


----------



## ourwater

Unwrapped: Fall Favorites


----------



## ourwater

Nikita: Girl's best friend


----------



## ourwater

Hello Goodbye: S15 E06


----------



## ourwater

Captain Planet: Trouble Half Shelf


----------



## ourwater

Der Landarzt: Anfangsschwierigkeiten


----------



## ourwater

The Gadget Show: S22 E09


----------



## ourwater

The Red Green Show: Rites of Passage


----------



## ourwater

Natural World: Panda Makers


----------



## zomb

Himym


----------



## Wren611

Doctor Who, specifically:


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: Master of Puppets


----------



## ourwater

Put Your Money Where Your Mouth Is: S12 E03


----------



## ourwater

World Poker Tour: Grand Prix de Paris: Part 1


----------



## Nekomata

G-Taste.


----------



## ourwater

Air Crash Investigation 2015 'Impossible Landing' New Version (s14e12) (Published on Jul 6, 2015)


----------



## TryingMara

Roseanne


----------



## ourwater

Saved by the Bell: The College Years: A Thanksgiving Story


----------



## ourwater

Der letzte Zeuge: S06 E08


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

Liebhaverne: S11 E10


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Preseason football


----------



## AllyBally

Kyle XY


----------



## Kevin001

MLB ~ Dodgers at Astros (currently)


----------



## ourwater

5th Gear: S17 E04


----------



## ourwater

Mysteries at the Museum: Crossword Code, Ampelmann, Brushy Bill


----------



## DJAshton

Sporting Gijon vs Real Madrid


----------



## ourwater

Fairly Odd Parents: Ruled Out That's Life


----------



## ourwater

Top Gear: Episode #10.1


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain


----------



## cak

Fear The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S18 E21


----------



## ourwater

Lost: Catch-22


----------



## ourwater

Mythbusters: Blue Ice


----------



## ourwater

Canada's Worst Driver: S10 E04


----------



## mr hoang

ourwater said:


> Canada's Worst Driver: S10 E04


That Collin guy is a goof. Talk about road rage. &#128512;


----------



## ourwater

Roomservice: S15 E10


----------



## ourwater

New Zealand From Above: Southern North Island & Volcanic Plateau


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S12 E13


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters: Soul Searching


----------



## Dorothy13

two and half men


----------



## ourwater

2015 Dauphin Island Disaster (Published on Jul 19, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

This World: Worlds Richest Terror Army


----------



## ourwater

112 Pa Liv Och Dod: S08 E10


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Fri, Aug 21, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Blossom: What Price Love?


----------



## Joe

goku23 said:


> the big bang theory,
> match of the day 2


winning 1-0 feels pretty nice


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Rams vs. Titans)


----------



## ourwater

Storage Wars: S08 E04


----------



## ourwater

Badminton Live 2015 - DENMARK (JORGENSEN) VS MALAYSIA (LEE C. W.) World Champion (S/F) (Published on Aug 15, 2015)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Presason Football 49ers vs Dallas Cowboys


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Diagnosis: The Girl Who Fell to Pieces


----------



## ourwater

Wegmisbruikers: S15 E14


----------



## ourwater

Pokemon: Lumiose City Pursuit


----------



## beffa

game of thrones

s1ep1 to give it a try it was kind of boring tho


----------



## ourwater

Sabrina, the Teenage Witch: The Lyin', the Witch and the Wardrobe


----------



## ourwater

An Island Parish: S06 E06


----------



## ourwater

Independent Lens: The Order of Myths; Bi Racial Hair


----------



## AllyBally

Bachelor in Paradise


----------



## mr hoang

Fear the walking dead.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Return To Grace


----------



## ourwater

History Detectives: Civil War Derringers/Fiery Cross/Motown Amp


----------



## TenYears

Bachelor in Paradise.


Yep, I was right a few weeks ago, Joe is a total dick, you can't hide your true colors bro.


I'm happy Mikey and Juelia hit it off, hope they continue to. God why am I watching this trainwreck of a show. *shrug* It's addictive.


----------



## ourwater

Exit Afghanistan 1/4 Norwegian Afghanistan Documentary (English Subtitles) (Published on Oct 24, 2013)


----------



## ourwater

Angry Planet: Island Caving


----------



## ourwater

Marty Stouffer's Wild America: Shades Of Gray


----------



## ourwater

Criminal Minds: Elephants Memory


----------



## Out of the Ashes

ourwater said:


> Marty Stouffer's Wild America: Shades Of Gray


Sounds kinky. &#128561;


----------



## ourwater

Burn Notice: Desperate Measures


----------



## ourwater

Traveling in Tuscany: Wine Tasting & Tours


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: The Tan Aquatic with Steve Zissou


----------



## ourwater

UK Border Force Season 2 Episode 8 (Published on Jul 14, 2012)


----------



## ourwater

QI: Keys


----------



## ourwater

Superships: Deep Sea Cable Guys


----------



## ourwater

House, M.D.: Instant Karma


----------



## ourwater

Modern Marvels: Locomotives


----------



## ourwater

Corvette ZR1 vs Audi R8 - Now in Full HD - Top Gear - Series 14 - BBC (Published on May 10, 2013)


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S07 E10


----------



## ourwater

Once Upon a Time: The New Neverland


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Bengals vs. Buccaneers)


----------



## ourwater

Die Ludolfs: S04 E11


----------



## ourwater

Arthur: The Case of the Girl with the Long Face/The Substitute Arthur


----------



## ourwater

How Do They Do It? Diggers, Thai Sauce, Willis Tower Skydeck


----------



## ourwater

Tonight: The Real Cost Of Beauty


----------



## ourwater

Perception: The Messenger


----------



## Kevin001

Playing House


----------



## ourwater

Hazel : Better To Have Loved And Lost


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S11 E16


----------



## ourwater

TV LAW S05 E04 (Published on Oct 16, 2013)


----------



## ourwater

Mythbusters: Mailbag Special


----------



## Thedood

Ray Donovan


----------



## ourwater

Caught Red Handed UK: S03 E16


----------



## ourwater

BBC Growing Children 3 of 3 Dyslexia


----------



## ourwater

Hotel Inspector: S09 E02


----------



## Chasingclouds

The last show that I watched and am currently watching is Law and Order, the original 20 season series. I've really gotten into it because of the fact that I feel like it teaches me really important life lessons. The crazy thing is, is I've watched over 13 seasons within like the last month lol.


----------



## ourwater

Ich bin ein Star Holt mich hier raus: S08 E04


----------



## ourwater

Grand Designs S14E03 Milton Keynes Round House (Publication date : 02/07/2015)


----------



## ourwater

Midsomer Murders: Death in Chorus


----------



## ourwater

The Whispers: Traveller in the Dark


----------



## SouthWest

Show Me a Hero episode 2 and half-watching Impractical Jokers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Zoo


----------



## Kevin001

Local news


----------



## ourwater

The Sandhamn Murders: Episode 2


----------



## ourwater

Animaniacs: S05 E16


----------



## ourwater

Time Team S08-E12 Winchester, Hampshire (Published on Apr 24, 2013)


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Gut Strings/Absinthe/Belt Buckles/Lever Locks


----------



## ourwater

Neighbours At War: S07 E09


----------



## ourwater

Robot Chicken: Collateral Damage in Gang Turf War


----------



## ourwater

PBS The Joy Of Painting With Rob Ross: Deep Forest Falls


----------



## ourwater

Fifth Gear: Episode #21.8


----------



## TryingMara

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## ourwater

Social Media Special-Ops | ‘RICKI-LEAKS’ Episode 1 | MTV (1 day ago)


----------



## ourwater

Pinky and the Brain: Brain's Bogie & Say What, Earth


----------



## ourwater

Good Game: S11 E21


----------



## ourwater

Wheeler Dealers Trading Up: Dubai, United Arab Emirates


----------



## ourwater

Detective Conan: The Secret That The Diary Plays Part 1


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: Aisle 8A


----------



## ourwater

Ax Men: Large Barge


----------



## ourwater

Liebhaverne: S10 E04


----------



## ourwater

The Red Green Show: The Folk Art Convention


----------



## coeur_brise

Breaking Bad

and then Long Island Medium


----------



## ourwater

ABC Good Morning America Wed, Aug 26, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Inspector Morse: Deceived by Flight


----------



## ourwater

The Hotel Inspector: S13 E06


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S10 E26


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S24 E17


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Powder Horns, Handcrafted Moulds, Perogies, Inner Tubes


----------



## ourwater

Catyalist: Aircraft Electromagnetic Interference Tilapia Laser Danger


----------



## ourwater

Baggage Battles: S03 E09


----------



## ourwater

Duck Dynasty: Master and Duck Commander


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave

Supernatural! Love this show.


----------



## ourwater

Fairly Odd Parents: The Bored Identity Country Clubbed


----------



## ourwater

Phineas and Ferb: Oh, There You Are, Perry/Swiss Family Phineas


----------



## ourwater

Heir Hunters UK: Walker Naylor


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Ally

Friends


----------



## AllyBally

Big Brother !


----------



## RubixQ

Two Tribes 2x52

I know it takes a lot of balls to go on television but she looked awfully uncomfortable.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Walker, Texas Ranger: Forgotten People


----------



## ourwater

Australia's Next Top Model: S07 E12


----------



## ourwater

American Experience: Jimmy Carter


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S20 E07


----------



## benevichi

Hannibal. Such a great show. Mads Mikkelson (Lecter's role) is a true contender to Hopkins.


----------



## TryingMara

Last Week Tonight with John Oliver


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Custom Steering Wheels Aerospace Fuel Lines Apple Pies Household Radiators


----------



## ourwater

19 Kids And Counting: Family Dinner


----------



## ourwater

America's Test Kitchen: Bringing Home Italian Favorites


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S11 E08


----------



## ourwater

Ax Men: Alls Fair in Loggin War


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: Clean Break


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Internal Affairs


----------



## ourwater

How Do They Do It? Monorail, Royal Copenhagen Porcelain, New York Cupcakes


----------



## ourwater

Ax Men: Log Jam


----------



## ourwater

Phineas And Ferb: We Call it Maze


----------



## ourwater

Rapid Response: Season 6, Episode 2


----------



## ourwater

Fifth Gear: Episode #21.9


----------



## ourwater

Anna und die Liebe: S19 E27


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S16 E15


----------



## ourwater

Good Eats: Honey I Shrunk the Cake


----------



## ourwater

Austin & Ally: Homework & Hidden Talents


----------



## ourwater

House Hunters International goes to Paris, France


----------



## ourwater

Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom: China's Last Elephants


----------



## ourwater

Russia's War Blood Upon The Snow: The Cult Of Personality


----------



## ourwater

Police Ten 7: S20 E26


----------



## ourwater

Uppdrag Granskning: S21 E13


----------



## PrincessV

Naruto.


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S18 E08


----------



## ourwater

Waffen der Zukunft: Alaska Spezial


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Lions vs. Jaguars)


----------



## ourwater

Brain Games: Sleep


----------



## ourwater

Mythbusters: Fright Night


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: Phil Is a Choo-Choo Charlie


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Cowboy Bebop


----------



## ourwater

Pokemon: Fairy Type Trickery


----------



## ourwater

112 Pa Liv Och Dod: S08 E15


----------



## ourwater

Piha Rescue: S10 E07


----------



## ourwater

PBS Nature: Jungle Eagle


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: Who Says Pageant Girls Don't Eat?


----------



## ourwater

Awkward: Redefining Jenna


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Long John Peter


----------



## ourwater

The Red Green Show: Red Green Does New Year's


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Seahawks vs. Chargers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Defiance
~ Dark Matter


----------



## ourwater

Postman Pat: Special Delivery Service Bernie the Parrot / Red Rocket


----------



## ourwater

Horizon: Are We Still Evolving?


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: The Petriot Act


----------



## ourwater

Insight 2/22/13


----------



## ourwater

Nature Parks: Everglades Florida 2007


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain


----------



## ourwater

Seaspan: Shipping slowdown doesn't hurt US (3 Hours Ago)


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S13 E16


----------



## ourwater

Adventure Time With Finn And Jake: Simon & Marcy


----------



## ourwater

Mt. Pilatus (Uploaded on Sep 23, 2010)


----------



## ourwater

Road Cops: S04 E09


----------



## ourwater

Australian Story: The Battle for Tarwyn Park Part 2


----------



## ineverwipe

Fear the walking dead


----------



## ourwater

On The Front Page [1926]


----------



## ourwater

Globe Trekker: Poland


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: O Brother, Where Bart Thou?


----------



## ourwater

Wegmisbruikers: S21 E21


----------



## ourwater

Vera: Poster Child


----------



## ourwater

Secrets of the Dead: Bones of the Buddha


----------



## ourwater

The Dark Matter of Love


----------



## ourwater

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Welcome Back Polarisoids


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters: America's First Zoo


----------



## ourwater

Hot Property: S10 E08


----------



## ourwater

Singleliv: S14 E13


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

Time Team: S18 E02


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Cardinals vs. Raiders)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Preseason Football Cowboys vs Vikings


----------



## twitchy666

Jimmy Rose!


----------



## Kevin001

Local news


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Preseason Football: Browns Vs. Tampa Bay NFL Network


----------



## RestlessNative

21 Jump Street


----------



## Charmander

Fear of the Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

Aargang: 0 S11 E02


----------



## ourwater

UK Border Force: Season 2, Episode 10 (Published on Feb 7, 2013)


----------



## ourwater

Heir Hunters UK: S08 E05


----------



## mistylouwho

The Office (US) I love that show.


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Chick Cancer


----------



## ourwater

Australia Wild: Bird Man of Paradise


----------



## ourwater

Ancient Aliens: Strange Abductions


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Aug 28, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Travel with Kids: England: Bath & Stonehenge


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Custom Running Shoes Axes Racing Karts Animatronics


----------



## ourwater

POV: Armadillo


----------



## ourwater

The House That 100k Built: S02 E04


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Into Fat Air


----------



## ourwater

The Whispers: Game Over


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## zomb

Would I lie to you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Banished


----------



## ourwater

Blik Op De Weg: S26 E11


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: This Little Patty Went to Market


----------



## ourwater

Jake and The Neverland Pirates: The Elephant Surprise!/Jake's Jungle Groove


----------



## ourwater

Innovations: UK Virtual Golf, US Fruit Tatoo, Hong Kong UV, Fabric, US 3D Mummy, Singapore Pacman, US Cave Mapping, US Vidstone, Elephant Gene Bank, Chile Solar Cooking, RC Innovations, India Car Lock, UK Senior Drivers, UK DA Vinic, Surfboard Design, UK Offenders, Biologiacal Clocks in Plants


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars: Sacrifice


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Save the Clam


----------



## ourwater

Tonight: America And Its Guns


----------



## Kevin001

Playing House


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S18 E13


----------



## ourwater

Despierta América: Conductores Que No Respetan Señales de Tránsito


----------



## ourwater

Good Luck Charlie: Nurse Blankenhopper


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S11 E28


----------



## ourwater

Air Crash Investigation: Focused on Failure


----------



## ourwater

Til Debt Do Us Part: S09 E05


----------



## ourwater

Horrid Henry: S02 E23


----------



## ourwater

Snow White with the Red Hair: Feelings That Connect and Reach


----------



## ourwater

Six Days in Roswell


----------



## ourwater

Buying Alaska: Log Homes and Saloons


----------



## ourwater

Deadly Women: Souls of Stone


----------



## ourwater

Inside Natures Giants Special: Polar Bear


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Football Fever


----------



## ourwater

Snowdonia National Park (Published on Sep 9, 2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Nfl Preseason Football: Bengals vs Chargers


----------



## ourwater

Former CIA Director Michael Morell Warns of War with China (70% probability) (Published on May 26, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

112 pa liv och dod: S08 E15


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: China Slowdown, Canada Recession, Market Mess


----------



## ourwater

El Cartel de los Sapos: Capítulo 29


----------



## ourwater

Hell's Kitchen: 12 Chefs Compete (Season 11)


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Robot


----------



## ourwater

Storage Wars: No Bid for the Weary


----------



## ourwater

India and Sweden : Opportunities For Smart Cities (Published on May 26, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Grand Designs: Glass Fronted House Clapham


----------



## ourwater

Eric Shawn Reports: The Iran deal danger (Aug. 30, 2015 - 4:02 - Insight from Vernon Brewer, president and CEO of World Help)


----------



## ourwater

Kids in The Garden: Fungi


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: Hair Today, Gone Today


----------



## ourwater

The Night Watchman: Episode 18


----------



## ourwater

Rock The Park: Everglades: Slough Slogging and Sea Kayaking


----------



## ourwater

The American Veteran (October 2013)


----------



## ourwater

Vet School Sneak Peek


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Ukraine Secures Debt Relief Deal


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## karenw

Clocking Off


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers: Midday Run


----------



## ourwater

ABC Good Morning America: Wed, Sep 2, 2015


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S13 E17


----------



## ourwater

Filthy Riches: Big Gator, Small Boat


----------



## ourwater

Uppdrag Granskning: S21 E15


----------



## ourwater

Party Down: James Rolf High School Twentieth Reunion


----------



## ourwater

PBS POV: Inheritance


----------



## ourwater

Love Your Garden: Wild Garden Special


----------



## Dorothy13

silent witness


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: Bobby on Track


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S14 E12


----------



## EdHamden

Last time i watched How i met your mother tv show. I love this tv show.


----------



## ourwater

Younger: Girl Code


----------



## ourwater

Phineas and Ferb: My Fair Goalie


----------



## ourwater

Roswell: The Departure


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Raiders vs. Seahawks)


----------



## ourwater

Horrible Histories (UK): Episode 10


----------



## Callum96

Seriously recommend a new Netflix series called Narcos. It's a drama centered around Pablo Escobar. So fooking good


----------



## ourwater

Great British Ghosts: Hall I' Th' Wood & Smithills Hall


----------



## ourwater

ORF Universum Documentaries: Ancient Amazon


----------



## ourwater

Do you Need a Sound Card? (Published on Jun 27, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Destination Toronto


----------



## ourwater

Reinventing Space Flight (Published on Feb 3, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

Job or No Job: Los Angeles Real Estate


----------



## ourwater

Brussels, Belgium As We Travel Europe Country #5 HD (Published on Aug 12, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Blue Lake international choir in Luxembourg 2014 (Published on Jul 8, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

Girls' Love Story: Episode 12


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S10 E06


----------



## ourwater

'The questions is, what does her Christian conscience tell her?' (All In With Chris Hayes 9/4/15)


----------



## ourwater

How Do They Do It? S11 E10


----------



## ourwater

Food Fighters: This Soccer Mom Sizzles


----------



## ourwater

Tom Clancy: Books, Biography, Characters, Films, the Division, Games - Author Interview (2002) (Published on Jun 9, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

Wildfire: The Feud


----------



## ourwater

Two-Group Experimental Designs: Definition & Examples (Study.com)


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Seegan

Paranormal Witness


----------



## Kevin001

Family Feud


----------



## ourwater

Kill of the Day #611 - TOTAL RECALL (1990)


----------



## ourwater

Get Out: Pitt Meadows


----------



## ourwater

Wipeout: It's a Dirty Job but Someone's Gotta Wipeout


----------



## meandernorth

Baseball


----------



## ourwater

Gamekings: S12 E11


----------



## ourwater

Enhanced Transaction Defect Report (Published on Jul 14, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Last of the Summer Wine: Have You Got a Light Mate?


----------



## ourwater

'Significant evidence' in Fox Lake officer's killing (Added on 8:02 PM ET, Fri September 4, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Quest For The Sea: King Cod


----------



## ourwater

One Step Beyond: Moment of Hate


----------



## ourwater

ABC Good Morning America: Torrential Rain Causing Mudslides, Damage in California


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S05 E17


----------



## ourwater

Cold Squad: Bobby Johnson


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Commissioner Ray Kelly; John Dickerson; a Discussion About the History and Future of Books


----------



## ourwater

Slovenia Not in the Danger Zone: Pro (Tuesday, 9 Apr 2013 | 6:35 PM ET)


----------



## ourwater

Hardcore Pawn: Guards Go Home


----------



## ourwater

Mud Men: Thames Shipping


----------



## ourwater

How Its Made: Copper Pipe Fittings Cylinder Music Boxes Pepper Mills Hot Rod Steering Columns


----------



## ourwater

Trains at Speed UK (Uploaded on Jun 7, 2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Qi xl: S08 E11


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S10 E09


----------



## TenYears

Watching Bachelor in Paradise now. And hearts are already getting broken, what a shocker.


I feel so bad for Juelia, poor girl is getting screwed again. And not in a good way.


Also, why when Cassandra came on do most of the girls that saw her get this look on their face like they're smelling onions, or something rotten lol? I mean, I know why. But why be so goddamn insecure?


----------



## Monkeygirl

scream finale


----------



## ourwater

Storage Wars: Third Eye of the Tiger


----------



## ourwater

Road Wars: Awesome Police Chases


----------



## ourwater

Count Duckula: Venice a Duck Not a Duck


----------



## ourwater

Horrid Henry: Horrid Henry and the Winning Ticket


----------



## ourwater

Horrid Henry: Horrid Henry and the Winning Ticket (Added on 8:39 PM ET, Mon October 7, 2013)


----------



## ourwater

Hotel Impossible: Sleeping on the Job


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain


----------



## ourwater

The Looney Tunes Show: A Bird In A Guilty Cage


----------



## ourwater

Sabrina: The Teenage Witch: My Nightmare, the Car


----------



## Cam1

Fear the Walkind Dead. Not that impressed so far, and the dub-step music needs to **** off.


----------



## ourwater

Comedystreet: S07 E08


----------



## ourwater

FETCH! With Ruff Ruffman: Finding Eight-Legged Tights Isn't Easy


----------



## ourwater

Burn Notice: Things Unseen


----------



## ourwater

Pinky and the Brain: It's Only a Paper World


----------



## ourwater

Xploration Awesome Planet: Awesome Hawaii


----------



## ourwater

Little Einstiens: Annie's Love Song


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Sep 6, 2015


----------



## lonerroom

Noca said:


> CSI: Miami


I have been watching episodes of The Secret World Of Alex Mack on YouTube the passed couple nights.


----------



## ourwater

ChitChat: Long Distance Relationships ♡ (Published on Jun 9, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

The Office: Product Recall


----------



## ourwater

Inside the Actors Studio: Renee Zellweger


----------



## ourwater

Tiger cubs rescued from smuggler in Thailand - video


----------



## ourwater

Here Comes Honey Boo Boo: S04 E13


----------



## ourwater

Singleliv: S14 E15


----------



## ourwater

Heir Hunters UK: S07 E09


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Apple Pie


----------



## ourwater

3 Op Reis: S03 E17


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Moon Rabbit

Clarence


----------



## Barakiel

Rick and Morty


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Turkey vs Netherlands


----------



## Bigmo

Coronation Street


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The Walking Dead. Just started watching it.


----------



## Nekomata

Mai HiMe.


----------



## TryingMara

U.S. Open Tennis


----------



## Kevin001

NCAAF ~ Ohio St. at VT (currently)


----------



## WhoDey85

Callum96 said:


> Seriously recommend a new Netflix series called Narcos. It's a drama centered around Pablo Escobar. So fooking good


Agreed, it's very good. I'm on episode 4 right now.


----------



## ourwater

Storage Wars Texas: S03 E15


----------



## ourwater

Fangarna Pa Fortet: S15 E05


----------



## ourwater

catfish: the tv show: Let's go to mhissy's


----------



## ourwater

Det Okanda: S14 E03


----------



## ourwater

How much does your iPhone really cost? (Added on 2:16 PM ET, Mon September 22, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

Adventure Time: Is That You?


----------



## ourwater

World War II Tank Overhaul: The A34 Comet


----------



## ourwater

In Plain Sight: Gilted Lily


----------



## ourwater

Detective Conan: Kid vs the Four Divine Detective Boys


----------



## ourwater

ABC Good Morning America: Mon, Sep 7, 2015


----------



## meandernorth

"New Day" on CNN/US


----------



## Nekomata

Mai HiME.


----------



## ourwater

Buying Alaska: Fishy Business


----------



## ourwater

Here Comes Honey Boo Boo: Brain Rest


----------



## ourwater

Most Haunted: Bolling Hall


----------



## ourwater

Mister Rogers' Neighborhood: 1510: Friends


----------



## ourwater

Touring the World's Capital Cities Budapest: The Capital of Hungary


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Amish Guy


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S17 E06


----------



## twitchy666

*l o s t*


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Hillbilly Blood A Hardscrabble Life: S04 E19


----------



## ourwater

Murder She Wrote: Murder of the Month Club


----------



## ourwater

Phineas and Ferb: Lights, Candace, Action


----------



## ourwater

48 Hours Mystery Full Episodes S24E21 Live to Tell Hunting Humans (Published on Jun 20, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Femmes de loi: Un amour de jeunesse


----------



## ourwater

The Hotel Inspector: S09 E04


----------



## ourwater

Voyagers!: Agents of Satan


----------



## ourwater

Dungeons & Dragons: Beauty and the Bogbeast


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Marge vs. Singles, Seniors, Childless Couples and Teens, and Gays


----------



## Seegan

Frasier


----------



## ourwater

My Girlfriend is a Nine-Tailed Fox: Episode 16


----------



## Kevin001

America's Got Talent


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Mon, Sep 7, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Horrid Henry: Horrid Henry and the Fashion Show


----------



## ourwater

A Touch Of Frost: If Dogs Run Free Part 1


----------



## OneSecToAnotherMe

_The IT Crowd_, but decided I don't care for that show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

The City: Working Girls


----------



## ourwater

Ax Men: Albie Damned


----------



## Kevin001

AGT


----------



## RestlessNative

The Mighty Boosh!


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Sep 8, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC Good Morning America: Wed, Sep 9, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Without a Trace: A Tree Falls


----------



## Idontgetit

Silicone Valley


----------



## ourwater

Gossip Girl: It's Really Complicated


----------



## ourwater

UWCT Road Race Final: 2015 (Streamed live on Sep 6, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Little Big World: Beautiful Boston


----------



## meandernorth

Donald Trump on "New Day" (CNN/US)


----------



## ourwater

Shaolin Temple’s chief monk implicated in adultery (Published on Aug 4, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Travel Wild Antarctica Unpredictable Weather


----------



## andbreathme

Mr Robot


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S17 E09


----------



## ourwater

Springwatch: S10 E10


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Ally

Friends


----------



## karenw

Doctor Foster


----------



## ourwater

The White Shadow: The Stripper


----------



## Kevin001

NFL ~ Pittsburgh at New England


----------



## HenDoggy

oh **** the nfl kicks off today? damn it!


----------



## ourwater

Reef Doctors: Episode Nine


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

Kung Fu Karl: Facebook (Ep #eighteen)


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S04 E06 Kansas City


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S10 E14


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: 8 Simple Rules for Buying My Teenage Daughter


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Cheaters)


----------



## WhoDey85

Just finished up the first season of Narcos on Netflix. Damn, that was good.


----------



## My Hearse

American Horror Story Episode 1 of season 1. I'm just getting into this show.


----------



## Dragoness94

Impractical Jokers :laugh:


----------



## ourwater

The Flinstones: Bowling Ballet


----------



## ourwater

Garfield and Friends: S01 E15


----------



## TryingMara

US Open Tennis


----------



## ourwater

Good Luck Charlie: Boys Meet Girls


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Professional Cookware Luxury Inlaid Boxes High Efficiency Water Heaters Scooters


----------



## meandernorth

CNN Tonight


----------



## ourwater

This Old House: S36 E10


----------



## ourwater

Vista Point: Hamburg Germany


----------



## ourwater

The Fabric of the Cosmos: Universe or Multiverse?


----------



## ourwater

The Inspectors NZ: S05 E09


----------



## thebigofan

House of Cards


----------



## ourwater

Russian capital voted world's unfriendliest - Editor's Pick | 3 Sept 15 (Published on Sep 11, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

The Busy World of Richard Scarry - Sally's First Day at School (Uploaded on Apr 14, 2010)


----------



## ourwater

The Fairly OddParents: Man's Worst Friend


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S17 E16


----------



## ourwater

48 Hours: Betting Her Life


----------



## zodela

Top gear UK..


----------



## ourwater

NBC Nightly News: Bloodshed and Horror After Falling Crane Kills 107 at Mecca’s Grand Mosque


----------



## ourwater

Kids First Air Hockey! - TheSchuermanShow (theschuermanshow)


----------



## ourwater

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Turtles on the Orient Express


----------



## ourwater

Pawn Stars: The Offer


----------



## ourwater

Moone Boy: Bells N' Smells


----------



## ourwater

BBC Time Shift: Dear Censor


----------



## ourwater

Detective Conan: The Seven Wonders Tour in Hiroshima and Miyajima Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Kevin001

NCAAF ~ Notre Dame at Virginia


----------



## ourwater

Futurama: Möbius Dick


----------



## ourwater

The Wonder Years: Road Test


----------



## ourwater

Homes Under The Hammer: S13 E17


----------



## ourwater

Air Crash Investigations: Qantas Flight 32: Titanic in the Sky


----------



## ourwater

Tonight: Man Versus Machines


----------



## ourwater

Hung: 'Great Sausage' or 'Can I Call You Dick?'


----------



## ourwater

Watchdog: S34 E05


----------



## ourwater

Saoirse Ronan, IFTA Winner 2011, Supporting Actress Film for The Way Back, Brendan Gleeson presents (Uploaded on Feb 21, 2011)


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Take Thee Quagmire


----------



## ourwater

MAKING INSIDE OUT PARTY FAVORS! - TheSchuermanShow (Published on Sep 12, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Aargang 0: S12 E02


----------



## ourwater

Xploration Earth 2050: Future of Homes


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Brian Writes a Bestseller


----------



## ourwater

Duck Tales: Treasure of the Golden Suns: Cold Duck


----------



## ourwater

Amazing Stories: Secret Cinema


----------



## ourwater

Who Do You Think You Are?: Zooey Deschanel


----------



## Toad Licker

College Football (Ducks vs. Spartans)


----------



## green9206

Homeland season 1


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Black Sails

Dominion

Z Nation


----------



## ourwater

Unsere Geschichte Hamburg 1945


----------



## ourwater

Buffy [Rare] Interview with Joss Whedon and the cast [1998] (Published on Mar 29, 2012)


----------



## ourwater

New Zealand Kiwi Country


----------



## ourwater

Gardening Australia S25E02 – Sydney Tomato Festival – After the Heat – The Patch – Growing Natives.. (Published on Jun 25, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Walking the migrant trail through Hungary (13 September 2015 Last updated at 18:40 BST)


----------



## ourwater

Phineas and Ferb: Sidetracked


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain


----------



## ourwater

Google Forced to Obey Law, Changes U.K. Privacy Policy ( 01:45 )


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Songwriters


----------



## ineverwipe

Fear the walking dead. I'm more into this series than the original TWD


----------



## ourwater

Home and Away: Episode 8


----------



## ourwater

Sald Pa Hus: S04 E02


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S09 E08


----------



## SouthWest

Penultimate episode of Defiance season 3


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Giants vs. Cowboys)


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Four Great Women and a Manicure


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob SquarePants: New Fish in Town/Big Sister Sam


----------



## ourwater

Til Debt Do Us Part: Mortgage Meltdown


----------



## ourwater

Comedy Central Presents: Bonnie McFarlane


----------



## Kevin001

NFL ~ Vikings at 49ers


----------



## ourwater

Wegmisbruikers: S17 E04


----------



## ourwater

Soldier Granted Disability For Injury Suffered From UFO Encounter


----------



## ourwater

Robot Chicken: Up, Up, and Buffet


----------



## Abbeh

Steve Universe


----------



## ourwater

Paul Elam, Founder of A Voice for Men, Channel 7 Sunrise, Saturday 5 July 2014 (Published on Jul 5, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

NBC TODAY Show: Jennifer Lawrence and Amy Schumer, ‘Made for Each Other’


----------



## ourwater

2111: Mundo Inteligente


----------



## ourwater

Homes Under The Hammer: S18 E06


----------



## ourwater

Discover England: 12. Discover England: The Cotswolds


----------



## ourwater

ABC Good Morning America: Mon, Sep 14, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Dr Katz, Professional Therapist: Paranoia


----------



## ourwater

The Gadget Show: S23 E04


----------



## ourwater

Wrecked: School's in Session


----------



## ourwater

Hanni und Nanni Interview (Published on May 16, 2012)


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob SquarePants: Toy Store of Doom


----------



## ourwater

Archer: Baby Shower


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

DuckTales: Master Of Djinni


----------



## ourwater

Child of Rage The Full Documentary


----------



## ourwater

This Old House: Los Angeles Project: Part 5


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Vikings vs. 49'ers)


----------



## ourwater

Airwolf: Flight 093 Is Missing


----------



## Polar

The Simpsons - Episode 3 of season 25 or something like that


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S16 E12


----------



## ourwater

Outsiders: S10 E06


----------



## ourwater

Police Ten 7: S18 E13


----------



## ourwater

Most Haunted: The Clockhouse


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Another Government Shutdown?


----------



## ourwater

Bananasplit 't Gooi gooit het blad terug (Published on Apr 30, 2013)


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: Behind Closed Doors


----------



## SouthWest

Show Me A Hero episode 5 - one more left and it's been great up to now.


----------



## ourwater

Bleach: The Name Is Nel! The Appearance of the Strange Arrancar


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S04 E04


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

The Facts of Life: Breaking Point


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S10 E18


----------



## ourwater

Phineas and Ferb: Perry Lays an Egg/Gaming the System


----------



## ourwater

PBS Nature: Wolverine Chasing the Phantom


----------



## ourwater

Psychic Investigators: Family Ties


----------



## ourwater

Property Brothers: James & David


----------



## ourwater

The Hotel Inspector: S07 E07


----------



## ourwater

Journey to the Unknown: The Last Visitor


----------



## Kevin001

AGT (currently)


----------



## ourwater

unpaid coorced child work with TBI and brain injury (Published on May 31, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: Lucky See, Monkey Do


----------



## ourwater

ABC Good Morning America: Wed, Sep 16, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Billy the Exterminator: Wasp Warefare


----------



## ourwater

Daniel Boone: Hero's Welcome


----------



## CannabisOil

Narcos


----------



## ourwater

The Facts of Life: A Star Is Torn


----------



## ourwater

Adventure Time With Finn And Jake: Candy Streets


----------



## ourwater

The Super Hero Squad Show: This Forest Green


----------



## ourwater

DGF TV Live from Germany


----------



## ourwater

Dicte: Hidden Defects - Part 2


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: King Of The Hill


----------



## ourwater

Detective Conan: Wont Forgive One Millimeter Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Biggest Loser Season 13 Episode 14 Recap with Matt and Suzy Hoover - Makeover Week (Published on Apr 3, 2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## TryingMara

Last Week Tonight with John Oliver


----------



## ourwater

Open All Hours: Happy Birthday Arkwright


----------



## ourwater

Last of the Summer Wine: Brushes at Dawn


----------



## tea111red

Addams Family


----------



## ourwater

Celia: ¡Hasta la vista!


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars: Clone Cadets


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S12 E24


----------



## ourwater

Modern Marvels: Winter Tech


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Sep 17, 2015


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

Border Security: Australia's Front Line: S05 E10


----------



## ourwater

Nicky, Ricky, Dicky & Dawn: Unhappy Campers


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Mypods and Boomsticks


----------



## ourwater

THX Demo Disc II


----------



## BefuddledBeyondDiscern

_The Flash_


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Broncos vs. Chiefs)


----------



## TenYears

Broncos v Chiefs, what an awesome final 90 seconds.


----------



## ourwater

King Of The Hill: Peggy's Gone to Pots


----------



## MylesB93

Bad Religion said:


> That's So Raven :hide


Ya little nasty.


----------



## ourwater

Aussie Animal Rescue: Bad Reputation


----------



## ourwater

Alaska: The Last Frontier: Family Ties


----------



## ourwater

Sabrina: The Teenage Witch: The Whole Ball of Wax


----------



## ourwater

Fifth Gear: S21 E04


----------



## ourwater

Episode 3: Ben Fogle: New Lives In The Wild


----------



## ourwater

It's Magic, Charlie Brown


----------



## Torkani

Star Trek: Renegades


----------



## ourwater

Karen's Song: Pilot


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing World of Gumball: The Painting


----------



## ourwater

One Piece: Shocking! The True Identity of the Mystery Man Vergo!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Chelsea vs Arsenal
- Villa vs West Brom
- Man City vs West Ham


----------



## ourwater

Detective Conan: Mystery of the Birthday Wine


----------



## ourwater

Post match reaction: Wales 16-10 Ireland | WRU TV (Published on Aug 29, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

The Flinstones: Daddies Anonymous


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Oil Pressure Sensors, Large Format Printing, Heavy Equipment Simulators, Head & Neck Restraints


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S10 E20


----------



## cak

Deadly Women


----------



## ourwater

I Love New York: Getttin' Hot in the Desert


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

ABC 20/20: Fri, Sep 18, 2015


----------



## ourwater

19 Kids And Counting: S08 E11


----------



## ourwater

Bachelor in Paradise: Week 6 Night 2


----------



## ourwater

Exploring Southeast Australia Including Tasmania


----------



## ourwater

Gu Family Book: Episode 18


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC Sports NIU Vs Ohio State. Ohio Fatso must be at this game cheering.


----------



## ourwater

Catch a Contractor: Kitchen Nightmare


----------



## ourwater

The Looney Tunes Show: What's Up Doc


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S18 E15


----------



## ourwater

Yard Crashers: Outdoor Shower


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Lone Survivor of 1987 Plane Crash Breaks Silence


----------



## ourwater

Faking It: Present Tense


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Sep 18, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Egypt (1998 ): The Resurrection Machine


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: The Bicycle Thief


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Titans vs. Browns)


----------



## Sdistant

Ergo Proxy


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain


----------



## ourwater

Good Luck Charlie: Goodbye Charlie


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Love Thy Trophy


----------



## ourwater

Documentary - Life After People S02 E09 (Published on Jul 15, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: Rest In Peace


----------



## ourwater

The Kitchen: Homeless Truffles


----------



## ourwater

Clannad: Until the End of the Dream


----------



## ourwater

Breaking the Set: Hijacking Ukraine's Revolution, HSBC's Laundry List and Willful Blindness


----------



## ourwater

Sand Diego Historic Places: 1915 Expo Centennial, Episode 2 (Aired: 01/15/2015, 26:50, Rating: NR)


----------



## ourwater

St. Louis Presents: Mud Run, Amadee, Sherlock Holmes, Battlegrounds (*Published on Sep 24, 2014)*


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Packers)


----------



## ourwater

America's Heartland 718 (Aired: 01/03/2012, 26:46, Rating: NR)


----------



## ourwater

Nanny 911 Dickson Family Full Episode (Published on Jun 14, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: A Little Romance


----------



## ourwater

Whose Line is it Anyway?: Season 9, Episode 4


----------



## ourwater

Ultimate Factories: UPS Worldport


----------



## Overdrive

Hannibal.


----------



## ourwater

【プラレール】情景部品のプラキッズ橋上駅をいろんな電車で高速走行してみた!! (Published on Nov 11, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

Contra Speed Run NES (Uploaded on Mar 3, 2007)


----------



## ourwater

Color Inspirations: Art And Music Primaries


----------



## kanra02

modern family


----------



## ourwater

Cairns The Gem of The Tropics


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: The Boys of Bummer


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S19 E05


----------



## Kevin001

CNN ~ News


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Home Game


----------



## Nicole G

America's Got Talent


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob SquarePants: Back to the Past


----------



## rakushka

Bates Motel


----------



## ourwater

Boy Meets World: Starry Night


----------



## ourwater

Laura: Caín y Abel


----------



## ourwater

SOKO Leipzig - Tod eines Lehrers | S12E03 (221) (Published on Feb 12, 2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Jets vs. Colts)


----------



## ourwater

Welcome to Sweden: Homesick/Lagom


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Help


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Retractile Cords/Wood Frame Sports Cars/Sushi


----------



## ourwater

The Office: Threat Level Midnight


----------



## Kevin001

Local news (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Lat Of The Summer Wine: Plenty of Room in the Back


----------



## ourwater

Laos Wonderland


----------



## ourwater

Green Paradise: Laos - Along The Mekong


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Total Access


----------



## ourwater

Is Travel Insurance Worth The Cost? (9/13/2015)


----------



## ourwater

Luksusfaelden: S08 E09


----------



## AllyBally

Vampire Diaries! Soooo good


----------



## ourwater

Inspector Rex: Stolen Happiness


----------



## SouthWest

The Americans season 3 episode 2 "Baggage"


----------



## knowlife

A new show that premiered last night called scream queens. It was cute and campy, I kinda liked it


----------



## ourwater

Drunk History: First Ladies


----------



## ourwater

2015年Huluの加入を検討中No.1 (Published on Sep 12, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob SquarePants: Mid Life Crustacean


----------



## ourwater

US Drug Wars: S02 E06


----------



## ourwater

Woman says stranger impersonated her, took her prescription at pharmacy (Updated: 08/07/2015 11:27 PMCreated: 08/07/2015 11:02 PM WHEC.comBy: Chris Horvatits - @whec_chorvatits)


----------



## ourwater

Paradise Hotel: S11 E21


----------



## ourwater

Catalyst: Passport Facial Recognition Anti Venom


----------



## ourwater

Lidia's Italy: Where Barolo Reigns It Pours


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Gotham


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Sep 22, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Counterpoint


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Lead, Follow, or Get Out of My Way


----------



## ourwater

The Block All Stars AU: S06 E15


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: I'm With Cupid


----------



## ourwater

Antiques Roadshow: Vintage Tampa


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: The Splendid Source


----------



## ourwater

ABC Good Morning America: Tue, Sep 22, 2015


----------



## Kevin001

The Ultimate Fighter (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Do You Know Who I Am? Tracy Smith - EntrepreneurGirl - Episode #10 (Published on Oct 7, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

Garfield and Friends: Sit on It/Kiddy Korner/Brainwave Broadcast


----------



## ourwater

All in the Family: A Girl Like Edith


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Livin' on a Prayer


----------



## ourwater

Jag: The Sixth Juror


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob SquarePants: The Cent of Money


----------



## ourwater

Top Gear: Episode #16.4


----------



## ourwater

The Middle: Not Your Brother's Drop Off


----------



## ourwater

HealthDay TV: Heart & Circulatory Health: Cataracts & Hair Health


----------



## ourwater

Are You Being Served?: Gambling Fever


----------



## ourwater

Dynasty: The Vigil


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S03 E08


----------



## ourwater

1910: Making of del reality (Uploaded on Jul 20, 2009)


----------



## ourwater

Good Eats: Tender Is The Loin 1


----------



## ourwater

Stargate SG1: Flesh & Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Drew Barrymore Rice Crispies Commercial (Published on May 21, 2012)


----------



## ourwater

Americas Test Kitchen: S11 E15


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

Avatar the last airbender


----------



## ourwater

World Poker Tour: Bay 101 Shooting Star: Part 1


----------



## ourwater

Romania's 2nd Biggest City on its Way to Become the E European Silicon Valley (Published on Sep 2, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Soul Eater: The Black Blood Resonance Battle! a Small Soul's Grand Struggle Against Fear?


----------



## ourwater

Psychic Kids: Children of the Paranormal: The House of Spirits


----------



## ourwater

Casualty: Muddling Through


----------



## Kevin001

NFL ~ Redskins @ Giants (currently)


----------



## TryingMara

Project Runway


----------



## herk

first episode of sense8, intriguing, a bit clunky at times


----------



## ourwater

Pokemon: Mega Revelations


----------



## ourwater

Nicky, Ricky, Dicky & Dawn: I Want Candace


----------



## ourwater

Russia joins biofuel race (Uploaded on Jul 18, 2008 )


----------



## ourwater

Nicky, Ricky, Dicky & Dawn: Sweet Foot Rides


----------



## ourwater

Nicky, Ricky, Dicky & Dawn: The Mighty Quad Squad


----------



## ourwater

Mastering Body Language - How to Spot Lying & Deception with Craig James Baxter (Published on May 19, 2012)


----------



## ourwater

BBC Inventions That Changed The World: Television


----------



## ourwater

The Best In Australia: Episode 7


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

Prime Suspect: Underwater


----------



## ourwater

Holby City: Open Your Heart


----------



## sabbath9

BJ and the Dirty Dragon (one of the creepiest puppet shows you'll ever see) late 1970's Chicago


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Could VW Scandal Be a German Demand Shock?


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Redskins vs. Giants)


----------



## ourwater

Saturday Night Live: A Bear Ate My Parents


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Two Dozen and One Greyhounds


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: The Passion of the Dauterive


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S13 E28


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live: Wed, Sep 2, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: The Grove


----------



## ourwater

Heir Hunters UK: S07 E09


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Homer's Paternity Coot


----------



## ourwater

Dexter's Laboratory: Dexter's Lab: A Story/Coupon for Craziness/Better Off Wet


----------



## EmilyJane

Daredevil!


----------



## ourwater

Wild West Alaska: Music to Their Ears


----------



## ourwater

EP Daily: Mon, Dec 1, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Pilates for Lower Back Pain


----------



## ourwater

Mythbusters: Newtons Crane Cradle


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Take Me Out to the Ballgame


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: McStroke


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: S10 E03


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Pokey Mom


----------



## ourwater

Fringe: Welcome to Westfield


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S13 E15


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot


----------



## ourwater

Hey Arnold!: Big Gino/Jamie O in Love


----------



## ourwater

Kate Immergluck, Hotlanta Select 2017 club team (Published Tue, 7/8/2014)


----------



## ourwater

Full House: Arrest Ye Merry Gentlemen


----------



## coeur_brise

Breaking Bad (final episode). Weird, saw a finale while experiencing something like a personal finale. :/ Good show. Guess I'd Better Call Saul next.


----------



## ourwater

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Tale of the Yokai


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: CSI’s Marg Helgenberger On Series Finale, Gender Inequality & Hillary Clinton


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

The Sandhamn Murders: Episode 3


----------



## ourwater

What Would You Do?: Fri, Aug 1, 2014


----------



## CopadoMexicano

more tv shows than anyone else on this channel


----------



## felon 5241

Breaking Bad - second time round. Great show!


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Day of the Jackanapes


----------



## ourwater

The Carrie Diaries: Endgame


----------



## ourwater

Courage the Cowardly Dog: Evil Weevil/McPhearson Phantom


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Go Stewie Go


----------



## ourwater

Are You Smarter Than A 5th Grader?: Briana


----------



## ourwater

Hotell Gyllene Knorren: Episode #1.14


----------



## ourwater

The Hotel Inspector: S13 E04


----------



## White Iris

I just watched Homeland and Switched at Birth (thank you, Netflix). 

I had seen a few seasons of each, but never the entire series (up to present) and just binged watched them both this week, on/off.


----------



## ourwater

No real justice in DOJ's $900M deal with General Motors (Sep 18, 2015)


----------



## oscariswild

Do cartoons count? Because it would probably be Superjail!


----------



## ourwater

Sabrina: The Teenage Witch: Sabrina in Wonderland


----------



## ourwater

Get Ace: Humungous Man / Come Back Mr Walker


----------



## Charmander

Fear the Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S11 E17


----------



## ourwater

Gamekings: S13 E15


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: D'oh in in the Wind


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S12 E09


----------



## ourwater

ONR: August 8, 2014


----------



## Tsuba11

Wentworth. All three seasons. Awaiting season 4 which comes out next year.


----------



## ourwater

Bondi Rescue:S06 E11


----------



## ourwater

Arthur: The Good, the Bad and the Binky


----------



## ourwater

Aqua Teen Hunger Force: Ezekial


----------



## ourwater

Bonderoeven: S10 E02


----------



## ourwater

Couple Arrested for Bank Robbery After Posting Photos on Facebook (Fox News Insider, Sep 27,2015 // 9:02am)


----------



## ourwater

Xploration Animal Science: The Bald Eagle, Jellyfish, Camels, and More!


----------



## ourwater

الملكة رانيا تتسلم جائزة من الملكة سيلفيا - Queen Rania recognized by Queen Silvia (Published on Sep 25, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

PBS The Joy Of Painting With Rob Ross: Through The Window


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars: Dooku Captured


----------



## TryingMara

Project Runway


----------



## ourwater

Under The Dome: Move On/But I'm Not


----------



## ourwater

XVI Raduno Alfa Romeo 6C 2500 Part 2 (Published on Jun 2, 2013)


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: S11 E03


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Frying Game


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Location, Location, Location: S21 E09


----------



## karenw

Alan Partridge


----------



## ourwater

Sen. Rand Paul rips into Hillary Clinton over server scandal (Sep 25, 2015 - 04:09)


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Seahorse Seashell Party


----------



## Overdrive

Narcos


----------



## ourwater

Psychic Kids: Children of the Paranormal: Family Secrets


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob Squarepants: SpongeGuard on Duty


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob Squarepants: Sponge-Cano!/The Curse of the Hex


----------



## ourwater

Gamekings: S11 E25


----------



## ourwater

Last Man Standing: The Wolf Returns


----------



## ourwater

Wheeler Dealers: 2002 Lotus Elise


----------



## ourwater

720-Degree Assessment - clip from Wall Geek Episode 2.1


----------



## ourwater

The Hotel Inspector: S14 E03


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob Squarepants: The Thing/Hocus Pocus


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S12 E01


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Dinnerware/Air Brake Tanks/Frosted Cereal/Fossils


----------



## ourwater

Punk'd: Jena Malone, Shannon Elizabeth, Carmelo Anthony


----------



## ourwater

Alaska State Troopers: Bear Aware


----------



## TryingMara

Would I Lie To You?


----------



## shelbster18

Quantico. It was as good as I expected. Good ending.

The Last Man on Earth. Good ending to this one, too.


----------



## ourwater

Saturday Night Live: Cold Open: Obama 60 Minutes


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain


----------



## ineverwipe

Fear the walking dead


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Lisa Simpson, This Isn't Your Life


----------



## ourwater

19 Kids and Counting: Dishing With the Duggars


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Broncos vs. Lions)


----------



## ourwater

A Place to Call Home: Auld Lang Syne


----------



## ourwater

Flip or Flop: Abandoned


----------



## ourwater

BBC The Life Of Birds: Demands Of The Egg


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: S10 E22


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Football: Dallas Cowboys Vs Atlanta Falcons


----------



## ourwater

Peter Gross - Micro-Insurance: Where it all begins (Cover Publications South Africa)


----------



## ourwater

My Life As A Teenage Robot: Attack of the 5 1/2 Foot Geek / Doom With a View


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Strain

Fear The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Slumber Party


----------



## ourwater

Degrassi: Take a Bow: Part 1


----------



## ourwater

Reno Nevada Air Balloon Races 2015 (Published on Sep 12, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

The Red Green Show: Rain Man


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S09 E17


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Flight Simulators Traditional Bookbinding Greenhouse Tomatoes Hurricane Proof Shutters


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Squirm


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot


----------



## herk

first episode of the second season of Empire, this family needs jesus theyre so messed up


----------



## ourwater

Ugly Betty: The Courtship of Betty's Father


----------



## intheshadows

a random episode of American Dad.


----------



## AnInternetExplorer

Babylon 5


----------



## ourwater

Animaniacs: Newsreel of the Stars


----------



## ourwater

Phineas and Ferb: Just Our Luck


----------



## ourwater

Bonderoeven: S13 E05


----------



## ourwater

Zeke And Luther: Haunted Board


----------



## ourwater

Dotcom Extra: 1912: The births of Hogan, Nelson and Snead


----------



## ourwater

Europe's Classic Romantic Inns Rhine Region Germany


----------



## ourwater

Little House on the Prairie: For the Love of Nancy


----------



## ourwater

Anno Domini 1257 - Ep. 18 'Support Me' (Published on May 20, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: The Itchy & Scratchy & Poochie Show


----------



## ourwater

The Sonny **** ********* Extension Act of 1998 Criticism YouTube (Uploaded on Dec 7, 2011)


----------



## ourwater

ABC Good Morning America: Fri, Nov 15, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Something, Something, Something, Dark Side


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Chiefs vs. Packers)


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S13 E18


----------



## ourwater

Melissa & Joey: Auction Hero


----------



## ourwater

Raising Hope: What Up, Bro?


----------



## ourwater

Shaun The Sheep: Stick with me


----------



## ourwater

Dispatches: Rice How Safe Is Our Food


----------



## ourwater

Uppdrag Granskning: S21 E19


----------



## JustThisGuy

36 Hours, season 1.









Great show. Just what the Travel Channel needs. Two great, likeable hosts, cool places. Ever since Bourdain left with No Reservation and The Layover, and that other guy with Man vs. Food, there's been a vacuum. Again, this is a much needed season. Hopefully it gets a second season and will be more than just 6 episodes.


----------



## ourwater

Today's Headlines: Tuesday 29th September (News Corp Australia, Published on Sep 28, 2015)


----------



## JustThisGuy

Heroes REBORN: Dark Matters








A webseries, but where else am I gonna put it. It was solid. Best one they've made, imo. And I've seen all the originals, save one (pisses me off. Heh.). If you're into Heroes Reborn, give this a try. They're real quick vids. Fun, too.

All 5 episodes free: http://www.nbc.com/heroes-reborn/dark-matters/episodes


----------



## ourwater

Rugrats: Fluffy vs. Spike/Reptar's Revenge


----------



## ourwater

Bleach: Invading Army Arc, Final Conclusion!


----------



## SouthWest

The Ascent of Woman: Separation 2/4


----------



## ourwater

The Bad Girls Club: Mexican Meltdown


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Airport '07


----------



## ourwater

IMDb founder Col Needham reveals his favourite films (Published on May 15, 2013)


----------



## ourwater

White House addresses Russian airstrikes in Syria (msnbc, 09/30/15)


----------



## ourwater

Good Eats: Tortilla Reform


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: S10 E23


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: President Ferguson


----------



## ourwater

Shaun The Sheep: Bitzer From The Black Lagoon


----------



## ourwater

PBS The Joy Of Painting With Rob Ross: Snow Birch


----------



## ourwater

Dynasty: Grimes and Punishment


----------



## ourwater

Better Off Ted: The Long & Winding High Road


----------



## ourwater

Will & Grace: Forbidden Fruit


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space 9: One Little Ship


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Sanders, Solid Terrain Models, Stucco, High-Speed Roll-Up Doors


----------



## ourwater

How Do They Do It: S11 E12


----------



## ourwater

1600 Penn: Putting Out Fires


----------



## ourwater

Gravion: Fortress of the Deity


----------



## sephera

true blood


----------



## ineverwipe

Watching ghost hunters now. Before this was south park


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S09 E07


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Sweden: Two killed, one injured in IKEA knife attack in Vasteras (News.com.au October 2, 2015, 5:54am)


----------



## ourwater

How Its Made: Leather Wallets French Horns Soy Sauce Children's Ride On Car


----------



## SpaceCadet93

The walking dead season 5 this morning. I love apocalypse based tv shows and movies, simply the best.


----------



## ourwater

Teen Mom Volume 2: Walk Out


----------



## ourwater

Dallas: Missing


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: S08 E08


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S05 e04


----------



## ourwater

ABC Good Morning America: Thu, Oct 1, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Ask This Old House: S11 E09


----------



## ourwater

Super Mario Bros. 3: Toddler Terrors of Time Travel


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Ravens vs. Steelers)


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Oct 1, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Baywatch: Baywatch Down Under: Part 1


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Grumpy Old Man


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Marge Simpson in 'Screaming Yellow Honkers'


----------



## ourwater

My Three Sons: It's A Woman's World


----------



## ourwater

Batman: The Brave And The Bold: Inside The Outsiders


----------



## ourwater

Better Homes and Gardens: S16 E18


----------



## PlasticTree

Arrested Development


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Booby Trap


----------



## TryingMara

Blunt Talk


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Princess Cathy


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Ultimate Rush: Scoping the Line


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Oct 2, 2015


----------



## ourwater

A.N.T. Farm: Unforseen CircumstANTs


----------



## PlasticTree

I just watched Spongebob. It never gets old.


----------



## ourwater

Piha Rescue: S10 E09


----------



## ourwater

Hell On Wheels: Bleeding Kansas


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: The Ziff Who Came to Dinner


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: S10 E09


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: This Is Not Happening


----------



## ourwater

Renegade: Charlie


----------



## ourwater

Code Geass: Nunnally in Wonderland


----------



## ourwater

Casualty: What Lies Beneath


----------



## justasigh

A&E was running a marathon of docs about OJ Simpson. Twenty years since the murder trial verdict.


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: Trans-Fascism


----------



## ourwater

Alaska State Troopers: Head On Collision


----------



## ourwater

The Smurfs: Phantom Bagpiper


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: 24 Minutes


----------



## ourwater

The Bad Girls Club Mexico: Stage Bite


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Puffless


----------



## Kevin001

NFL ~ Jets at Miami (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

The Bernie Mac Show: Stop Having Sex


----------



## IveGotToast

Person Of Interest

If you haven't watched it please do. Season 3 ep 11 is one of the greatest episodes of tv I've seen.


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S12 E06


----------



## ourwater

America's Next Top Model: S15 E02


----------



## AquaManmal

Malcolm in The Middle S:05 E:02


----------



## ourwater

House M.D.: Bombshells


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fear the Walking Dead, season 1.








I felt it could've been so much more. Maybe season two'll pick up. But man, this was kind of a let down.


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob SquarePants: Boating Buddies


----------



## ourwater

Heartbeat: Missing in Action


----------



## SouthWest

The Americans - 'Salang Pass' season 3 episode 05
Orphan Black season 3 - It finally aired on the BBC at 2:00 in the morning through all of last week and I had no idea until yesterday. BBC have pretty much buried it so now I'm watching the season through the iPlayer before it's removed in three weeks. I really like this show but it's being treated like a neglected pet.


----------



## ourwater

Haunting Hour: Creature Feature Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Notruf Hafenkante: Crystal


----------



## ourwater

The Brady Bunch: Fistful of Reasons


----------



## ourwater

Dallas: Out of the Frying Pan


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Simpson Safari


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cowboys vs. Saints)


----------



## ourwater

Police Ten 7: S19 E10


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Oct 4, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Wie is de mol: S15 E08


----------



## ourwater

Matt Damon David Letterman Interview (Published on Feb 12, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Reckless: Family Plot


----------



## ourwater

Tonight: The Health Traps


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Sails; Walnuts; Wheel Immobilizers; Honeycomb Structural Panels


----------



## ourwater

PBS The Joy Of Painting With Rob Ross: Aurora's Dance


----------



## PolkaTheSalsa

How to Get Away With Murder. I'm hooked.


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot


----------



## TryingMara

Last Week Tonight with John Oliver


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: On a Clear Day I Can't See My Sister


----------



## theCARS1979

Gotham on Fox


----------



## ourwater

Time Team: S16 E10


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Lions vs. Seahawks)


----------



## ourwater

Adventure Time: Business Time


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead S04E05 Green Beans Ad - Parody (Published on Nov 12, 2013)


----------



## ourwater

The Red Green Show: The Moosetrap


----------



## ourwater

Contact: Jodie Foster Exclusive Interview (Published on Mar 30, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Oct 5, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Dual Survival: Swamplandia


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Involunteering


----------



## SilentStrike

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2012


----------



## Stoner Witch

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Season 8


----------



## ourwater

Mr. Bean: The Animated Series: Rat Trap


----------



## ourwater

Shark Week: Shark After Dark


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: That's What She Said


----------



## ourwater

Miranda: Just Act Normal


----------



## ourwater

The Erie Canal [2007]


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Strangers


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Four Walls and a Roof


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Slabtown


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S20 E08


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Self Help


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Oct 6, 2015


----------



## ourwater

How Do They Do It: S13 E10


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S27 e12


----------



## ourwater

The Adventures of Ozzie & Harriet: Scavenger Hunt


----------



## ourwater

Brain Games: Battle of the Sexes


----------



## ourwater

Toddlers & Tiaras: Stars 'n Glitz: Fiesta


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Starship Down


----------



## ourwater

Extreme Cheapskates Season 01 Episode 11 Full Episode (Published on Feb 23, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Rabbids Invasion: Rabbid Dreams/Snoring Rabbid/Hypno Rabbid


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: He Loves to Fly and He D'ohs


----------



## Saleemaslam

The Flash


----------



## ourwater

TRON: Uprising: Scars, Part 1


----------



## Kevin001

The Ultimate Fighter


----------



## Kevin001

American Horror Story: Hotel


----------



## jim11

This Life Season 1 Episode 1 - Pilot


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Consumed


----------



## Drunky

This Is England '90. Brilliant TV.


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Crossed


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Coda


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: What Happened and What's Going On


----------



## Seegan

Supernatural - Out Of The Darkness, Into The Fire


----------



## ourwater

What's In A Name: Perfume


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Put Your Money Where Your Mouth Is: S12 E07


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Michael Hudson On Rentier Economics and Politics in Europe


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Stew Roide


----------



## ourwater

Charlie's Angels: Waikiki Angels


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Bye Bye Nerdie


----------



## ourwater

Halloween Wars: Twisted Nursery Rhymes


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: S10 E28


----------



## Constellations

Catfish the TV Show


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Replaceable You


----------



## PlasticTree

Spongebob. Again.


----------



## ourwater

Horrid Henry: Horrid Henry's Time Capsule


----------



## ourwater

Duck Dynasty: S08 E08


----------



## Kevin001

NFL ~ Colts at Texans (currently)


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob SquarePants: Oral Report


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Leather Briefcases; Crop dusters; Corn Whiskey; Drag racing Clutches


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: The Dinner Party


----------



## ourwater

E! News Now: Shailene Woodley Spills On Steamy "Insurgent" Sex Scenes


----------



## ourwater

The Saddle Club: Over the Bit


----------



## 64296

Gotham season 2, probably my favorite TV show.


----------



## Lorelen

"Damages" on Netflix. Wow, they have a season for almost every serious major topic of the day. Hate Glenn Close's facelift, but her acting is as great as ever.


----------



## TryingMara

Project Runway


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Them


----------



## karenw

For the love of dogs


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: The Distance


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Colts vs. Texans)


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Remember


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Oct 8, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Diners Drive Ins And Dives: Real Deal Roots


----------



## ourwater

Shortland Street: S24 E03


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Special Edna


----------



## ourwater

The Ren & Stimpy Show: It's a Dog's Life / Egg Yolkeo


----------



## ourwater

Lush House: Glebe Share House


----------



## ourwater

Dork Hunters from Outer Space: Dorks of Hazzard


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Laserblast


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Local News


----------



## ourwater

Ranetki: Episode 17


----------



## ourwater

Recap: TB 7, DET 8 - F/13 09/08/15 Daily Recap: Rajai Davis gave the Tigers their first run with a solo homer and delivered the walk-off win with a sacrifice fly in the 13th


----------



## ourwater

Mr. Bean: The Animated Series: The Visitor


----------



## ourwater

The Secret Millionaire: S09 E08


----------



## ourwater

Weird or What?: Freaks of Nature


----------



## nightfly

the simpsons. *sigh* seasons 2-9 really were the best.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Oct 09, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Coraline - Dakota Fanning interview, A Peek Behind The Door (Published on Oct 20, 2012)


----------



## ourwater

Taylor Swift on Ellen show Full Interview (Published on Oct 8, 2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## The Enemy Within

the pessimistic squirrel said:


> the simpsons. *sigh* seasons 2-9 really were the best.


I agree

The Cleveland Show


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College Football: FIU VS. UTEP


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S12 E22


----------



## ourwater

Space 1999: Guardian of Piri


----------



## ourwater

How Does Sleep Affect Your Face? (Published on Aug 5, 2014)


----------



## Nekomata

Gad Guard


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S18 E12


----------



## ourwater

Comedy Central Presents: Todd Barry


----------



## ourwater

16 Holiday Gifts for $10 or Less


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: Codename: The Wedding


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College football: Clemson vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## ourwater

Inspector Gadget: Original Series: The Boat


----------



## ourwater

Steven Universe: Steven's Lion


----------



## ourwater

The Addams Family: My Fair Cousin Itt


----------



## ourwater

Poltergeist: The Legacy: The Bones of St. Anthony


----------



## ourwater

In An Instant: Sat, Apr 4, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: The Wandering Juvie


----------



## ourwater

Tales from the Crypt: Comes the Dawn


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Anything Could Happen


----------



## ourwater

Airplane Repo: Saint Croix Swipe


----------



## TryingMara

Blunt Talk


----------



## ourwater

Michael Bradley reacts to a disappointing loss to Mexico (Oct 11 2015 12:59am ET)


----------



## Shawn81

Currently in season 3 of Star Trek.


----------



## ourwater

Strawberry Shortcake: Baby Takes the Cake


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: Codename: The Dead Mouse


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: Codename: The Old Fashioned Sunday


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: Codename: The Airport


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Home Time: S28 E16


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

House Hunters. I find most of the wives on this show to be extremely whiny and irritating however. It's no wonder why their husbands need man caves.


----------



## ourwater

What's New, Scooby-Doo?: Lights! Camera! Mayhem!


----------



## ourwater

Pokemon: A Bite To Remember


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Football: Patriots vs Dallas Cowboys


----------



## ourwater

The Event: Turnabout


----------



## Kevin001

NFL ~ Pats at Cowboys


----------



## Charmander

American Horror Story


----------



## ourwater

The Most Extreme: Smarts


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: Codename: The Night Out


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: Codename: The Football Match


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: Codename: The Long Night


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: The Family Outing


----------



## Kevin001

Sportscenter


----------



## ilsr

rewatching episodes of the "X-files" in anticipation of the Jan. revival, most of them I hadn't seen since their original airing. what a great show.


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Forget


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Spend


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Try


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Conquer


----------



## CopadoMexicano

sunday night football: 49ers vs New York Giants


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (49'ers vs. Giants)


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: The Internet


----------



## ourwater

Brooklyn Nine-Nine: Boyle's Hunch


----------



## Kevin001

MLB ~ Royals at Astros (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: The Tennis Match


----------



## AffinityWing

Criminal Minds


----------



## ourwater

Brickleberry: Trip to Mars


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: The Pigeon


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: The Cold Caller


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Homeland


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: The Sick Party


----------



## JohnDoe26

American Horror Story, Hotel


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S09 E21


----------



## ourwater

Popular Mechanics for Kids: Spaceships


----------



## ourwater

Webster: A Question of Honor


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: April in Quahog


----------



## ourwater

The Addams Family: Cousin Itt and the Vocational Counselor


----------



## ourwater

My Life As A Teenage Robot: Hostile Makeover/Gridiron Glory


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot


----------



## ourwater

Gunsmoke: Panacea Sykes


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Cape Feare


----------



## ourwater

Robinson Ekspeditionen: S14 E09


----------



## mr hoang

Seinfeld


----------



## dann1874

The Voice


----------



## ourwater

Target NZ: S13 E22


----------



## ourwater

The Brady Bunch: Call Me Irresponsible


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Chargers)


----------



## ourwater

Rich Groom, Poor Groom: Field of Broken Dreams


----------



## ourwater

Twisted Whiskers: The Jig Is Up/The Irds


----------



## ourwater

Top Gear: Episode #9.6


----------



## ourwater

Prometheus: Trailer


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers: The Oeder Games


----------



## ourwater

TMZ on TV: Britney Spear Doesn’t Look Like She Has a Busted Ankle!


----------



## ourwater

Good Eats: American Classic IX Pumpkin Pie


----------



## ourwater

The Last Ship: Two Sailors Walk Into a Bar...


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Worlds Best Pizza in Naples, Italy


----------



## CopadoMexicano

THe best most explosive fifteen minute workout


----------



## ourwater

TMZ Live pt5 10/19/12 (6:00 TMZ Live pt5 10/19/12)


----------



## TryingMara

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Oct 12, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Leave It to Beaver: Voodoo Magic


----------



## TryingMara

The Muppets


----------



## ourwater

Community: Investigative Journalism


----------



## ourwater

The Muppets: Pig Out


----------



## ourwater

Wow! Wow! Wubbzy! The Best of Widget: Widget Get the Blooey Blues / The Super Fixers


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Oct 13, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Gerald McBoing Boing: Carnivals, Phones and Sneezing Dragons / Cars, Bees and Magic Puppies


----------



## ourwater

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: 20,000 Leaks Under The City


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S19 E09


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Loosh

Recently got back into Supernatural. I'm in season four.


----------



## ourwater

The A-Team: There Goes the Neighborhood


----------



## ourwater

Mock The Week: S10 E11


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Dog Gone


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Pres. Elbegdorj; Juliette Binoche; Yonit Levi


----------



## karenw

From Darkness


----------



## JohnDoe26

Bates Motel


----------



## ourwater

Ha-Chaim Ze Lo Ha-Kol: Me'ahrim


----------



## ourwater

PBS The Joy Of Painting With Rob Ross: Mountain Lake Falls


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Brotherly Love


----------



## ourwater

Mr. Bean: The Animated Series: Hot Date


----------



## ourwater

Twisted Whiskers: Mewser Faces Reality/Last Gasper


----------



## Pongowaffle

Fargo.


----------



## ourwater

Como Dice el Dicho: Esperanza Que Consuela


----------



## ourwater

The Winning of World War II: Road to Victory: Battle On Two Continents


----------



## Kevin001

WNBA Finals ~ Fever at Lynx (currently)


----------



## ourwater

McHale's Navy: Uncle Admiral


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: Bwah My Nose


----------



## ourwater

Ben And Holly's Little Kingdom: Morning Noon And Night


----------



## Wanderlust89

Last Man Standing


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters: Grammar School Ghosts


----------



## ourwater

Crime Inc.: The Black Dahlia, Naomi Campbell and More


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Days of Wine and D'Ohses


----------



## Kevin001

American Horror Story: Hotel


----------



## ourwater

The 4400: Daddy's Little Girl


----------



## ourwater

Arthur: S18 E08


----------



## JohnDoe26

American Horror Story, Hotel. Second Episode


----------



## Who Loves You

An episode of Grand Designs.


----------



## ourwater

The Venture Bros.: Every Which Way But Zeus


----------



## ourwater

Pa Sparet: S20 E13


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Railroad Alaska: S02 E08


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers: Sliding Bobs


----------



## JohnDoe26

Xena, Warrior Princess


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: Strangeness on a Train


----------



## ourwater

Physics 802: Transferring Static Charge (PBS, aired: 11/04/2013)


----------



## solorzke

House of Cards


----------



## Kevin001

News ~ CNN


----------



## ourwater

American Greed: The Fugitives: Gone in the Gulf/The Anti-Social Network


----------



## AffinityWing

Arrow


----------



## ourwater

The Ren & Stimpy Show: The Great Outdoors / the Cat That Laid the Golden Hairball


----------



## ourwater

Inside West Coast Customs: DC Toyota Tundra


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: The Fed Turns Dovish


----------



## ourwater

The Mysteries of Laura: The Mystery of the Convict Mentor


----------



## ourwater

H2O: Just Add Water: Bad Moon Rising


----------



## ourwater

Saturday Night Live: Shimmer Floor Wax


----------



## ourwater

Mr. Bean: The Animated Series: Big TV


----------



## Kevin001

MLB ~ Mets at Dodgers


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Falcons vs. Saints)


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: Rites of Passage


----------



## ourwater

Hero 108: Turtle Cannon Competition II


----------



## JohnDoe26

Bates Motel S2E2


----------



## ourwater

Popeye the Sailor: Hamburgers Aweigh


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Patty Leads a Dog's Life


----------



## ourwater

Spectrum: Season 3, Episode 21


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Oct 15, 2015


----------



## ourwater

How Its Made: Ice Cream Cones Tent Trailers Shoe Polish Pliers


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Oct 15, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Rabbids Invasion: Raving Chicken/Plunger Rabbids/Rabbid Snob


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Babysitting


----------



## ourwater

The First 48: Gimme Shelter/Misstep


----------



## ourwater

CNN Spotlight: Taylor Swift (2014-11-15)


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: In the Name of the Grandfather


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S05 E10


----------



## PolkaTheSalsa

The latest episode of Empire


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lilyhammer


----------



## ourwater

The Land Before Time: The Hidden Canyon


----------



## ourwater

AMS Tosh 0: S06 E22


----------



## ourwater

Arthur: Shelter from the Storm: Part 1 and Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S07 e07


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: A Man Without a Country Club


----------



## ourwater

Psychic Kids Children of the Paranormal: Fear Management


----------



## ourwater

112 Pa Liv Och Dod: S06 E05


----------



## ourwater

Finding Carter: I Knew You Were Trouble


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie

Tupu: The Right Number


----------



## Kevin001

NCAAF ~ Michigan St. at Michigan (currently)


----------



## Loosh

Family Guy.


----------



## TryingMara

Blunt Talk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Spurs/Liverpool
~ Chelsea/Villa


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Oct 16, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: The Seven-Beer Snitch


----------



## ourwater

Motorway Patrol: S11 E05


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Agent Provocateur


----------



## ourwater

Unreported World: USA: Down and Out


----------



## ourwater

Rabbids Invasion: Love Rabbid / Super Inventive Rabbids / Welcome to Rabbidland


----------



## ourwater

Vengeance in Vegas (CBS, October 18, 2015, 5:00 AM)


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: Double Fault


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror XX


----------



## Charmander

American Horror Story. Still trying to figure out whether I like it or not.


----------



## ourwater

Um Himmels Willen: S14 E12


----------



## refined_rascal

Strictly come dancing: Mainly for the boobies and sequins. Actually I find this a rather fun show because it seems devoid of all the cynicism and nastiness that tends to plague other 'Talent shows' such as The X-Factor.


----------



## ourwater

Gunfire erupts at bus station in Be'er Sheva (msnbc 10/18/2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Gravity Falls: Boss Mabel


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Body Casting/Downdraft Stoves/Compression Garments/Electric Motorcycles


----------



## ourwater

World Poker Tour: Hollywood Poker Open: Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Rabbids Invasion: Pecking Rabbid/Rabbidmobile/Prisoner Rabbid


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S19 E11


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Space Cadet


----------



## ourwater

PBS The Joy Of Painting With Rob Ross: Mountain Serenity


----------



## ourwater

Baby Looney Tunes: Are We There Yet?/Save Our Cinnamon


----------



## ourwater

Goosebumps: A Night In Terror Tower Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Silent Witness: Schism: Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Last of the Summer Wine: Come in Sunray Major


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Once Upon a Time


----------



## SouthWest

Orphan Black season 3 episode 7 - I've got until Friday to watch the last three episodes before it disappears from BBC iPlayer. I'm still annoyed by how the network has treated this show.


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Halloween of Horror


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Oct 18, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cheaters vs. Colts)


----------



## ourwater

Come Dine With Me: S26 E17


----------



## Strikn

iZombie


----------



## ourwater

Tonight: Over The Counter Addiction


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers: The Hauntening


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S02 E02


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Football: The Cheaters vs Colts.


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: S10 E18


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Homeland


----------



## ourwater

The World's Strictest Parents UK: S04 E01


----------



## ourwater

Fantastic Four: The Mask of Doom: Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Bonderoeven: S11 E10


----------



## ourwater

Harry and the Henderson's: George's White Light


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot


----------



## ourwater

The League: The Beach House


----------



## ourwater

The Dukes of Hazzard: Road Pirates


----------



## ourwater

Gunsmoke: The Bad One


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Oct 19, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Giants vs. Eagles)


----------



## ourwater

ISS Jan 20, 2013 UFO Mysterious object


----------



## ourwater

Flikken Maastricht: Ripdeal


----------



## ourwater

Dance Academy: S02 E05


----------



## ourwater

The Thundermans: Have an Ice Birthday


----------



## ourwater

ER: Officer Down


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: One Small Step


----------



## Kevin001

MLB ~ Mets at Cubs (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Forget-Me-Not


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Damodaran On Tesla, VW and Daley On Dell, EMC


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Md1000

Big Bang Theory


----------



## RetroAesthetic

The Simpsons. (Though I was hoping for a survival documentary -_-)


----------



## ourwater

He-Man and the Masters of the Universe: Masks of Power


----------



## ourwater

Rabbids Invasion: Rabbid 2.0/Rabbid Undies/Sneezy Rabbid


----------



## ourwater

Beverly Hills, 90210: Baby, You Can Drive My Car


----------



## ourwater

Storage Wars: Super Bros. Shuffle


----------



## Kevin001

American Horror Story: Hotel


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Oct 21, 2015


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S19 E11


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

The Ren & Stimpy Show: Magical Singing Cheeses / a Hard Day's Luck


----------



## ourwater

American Greed: Skin Doctor Takes His Cut


----------



## JohnDoe26

House of Cards S3E7


----------



## RubixQ

Daredevil [1x02]

The end of this episode reminded me of the fight scene from Old Boy. Our exhausted hero enters into the corridor knowing full well that he's outnumbered and outgunned. A motionless camera picks up the ensuing brutality as he beats his way tiredly through the numbers with only his determination driving him.

I can't remember the last time I saw something so powerful.


----------



## ourwater

Wizards of Waverly Place: The Good, the Bad, and the Alex


----------



## ourwater

E! News Now: Taylor Swift Making $1 Million a Day?


----------



## ourwater

Homes Under The Hammer: S28 E10


----------



## ourwater

Babylon 5: The Summoning


----------



## ourwater

10 years and under, Tennis Championship in Vojvodina, Finals full match (Published on Sep 8, 2013)


----------



## ourwater

American Dad!: Dr. Klaustus


----------



## ourwater

The Apprentice: Are You My Zulu Dancing Man?


----------



## ourwater

Halt and Catch Fire: 10Broad36


----------



## MarjorieAllens

The Walking Dead: JSS (Just Survive Somehow)


----------



## ourwater

TRON: Uprising: Identity


----------



## ourwater

Tonight: Breaking Into Britain


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## Braulio13

a few minutes of Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## SouthWest

The Ascent of Woman: Revolution


----------



## My Hearse

The Flash.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. 49'ers)


----------



## ourwater

Unfabulous: The Song


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: More ECB QE, Christensen On China, DraftKings, and Tech Earnings


----------



## ourwater

Sanjay and Craig: Boatin' Down the River/Pretty in Punk


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Oct 22, 2015


----------



## ourwater

2111: Seguridad


----------



## ourwater

The Thundermans: You've Got Fail


----------



## nelovko

Mr. Robot


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Homestead


----------



## Mister Ives

Fargo


----------



## ourwater

Dog with a Blog: Dog on a Catwalk


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Don't Fear the Roofer


----------



## ourwater

Third Watch: Obsession


----------



## Ckg2011

NHL Hockey

Montreal Canadiens vs Buffalo Sabres.


----------



## ourwater

Gate: Hope and Despair


----------



## My Hearse

American Horror Story : Freakshow.


----------



## dphumanperson

Peewee's Herman play house lol


----------



## ourwater

America's Funniest Home Videos: The Teen Commandments, It Coulda Been Worse, and Squirrels


----------



## ourwater

Dish Nation: Reese Witherspoon and Caitlyn Jenner May Be the Women of the Year, Zendaya Gets Photoshopped, and Matt Damon Is Hitler.. or Charlie Chaplin!


----------



## ourwater

Skippy: Surprise! Surprise!


----------



## ourwater

Unsealed Alien Files: Nazis and UFOs


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

The Mitchell And Webb Situation: Episode 3


----------



## ourwater

Rabbids Invasion: Rabbid Race to the Moon/Rabbid Games/Rabbid Test N°98005-c: the Blue Rabbid


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Oct 23, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S16 e02


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S15 E05


----------



## ourwater

Hero 108: Terra Cotta Warriors


----------



## ourwater

Redacted Tonight: Drone Papers Are Leaked and McDonald's Collapses


----------



## ourwater

WordWorld: Bear's Bed Sled/Sh-Sh-Shark!


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Gary Leff On Travel Points, Caplan On Open Borders


----------



## ourwater

Shark Tank: Episode 5


----------



## ourwater

Muchacha Italiana Viene a Casarse: Una Oportunidad Para Amar


----------



## ourwater

Tayo the Little Bus: Afraid of the Dark


----------



## ModernDayRonin

Sherlock


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing World of Gumball: The Date


----------



## Charmander

AHS: Hotel


----------



## ourwater

Xena: Warrior Princess: If the Shoe Fits


----------



## ourwater

EP Daily: Fri, Oct 23, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Wild Thornberrys: On the Right Track


----------



## ourwater

Guess with Jess: What Shall We Have for Our Harvest Breakfast? / What Hat Should Mimi Wear?


----------



## ourwater

Austin & Ally: Rockers & Writers


----------



## ourwater

Rabbids Invasion: The Moon Rabbid/Dreaming Rabbid/Rabbid Secrets


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Ghostbusters: The Animated Series: Cyman's Revenge


----------



## ourwater

Gallagher: Messin' up Texas [1998]


----------



## ChairmanWow

Kelly said:


> The History of Sex on the History Channel. :evil
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


 After watching BBC and PBS; History channel is crap unless its an old program

I am an American but I love british tv. I just finished the first series of Shetland and am about to watch a mini series called from here to there


----------



## ourwater

Seraph of the End: Vampire Reign: Ambition in the Demon Army


----------



## ourwater

The Last Ship: No Place Like Home


----------



## Findedeux

Dark Matter.


----------



## ourwater

Tales from the Crypt: Strung Along


----------



## ourwater

Genei wo Kakeru Taiyou: Day Break Illusion: No. 10


----------



## ourwater

Dragnet 1967: Homicide: Who Killed Who?


----------



## ourwater

The Avengers: The Secrets Broker


----------



## ourwater

Doug: Doug's in the Money / Doug's Sister Act


----------



## ourwater

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2 (Trailer 3)


----------



## ourwater

Ultimate Journeys: Japan


----------



## ourwater

Entertainment Tonight: Demi Lovato Shuts Down Adam Lambert Feud Rumors


----------



## ourwater

E! News Now: Justin Timberlake and Jessica Biel Enjoy Date Night


----------



## ourwater

Rabbids Invasion: Super Rabbid/Dueling Rabbids/Rabbid Test N°98004-c: the Animals


----------



## ourwater

Video shows scenes from Iraq hostage raid (cnn 10/25/2015)


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S20 E10


----------



## ourwater

LED Light Therapy (Published on Jun 10, 2013)


----------



## ourwater

The Whispers: Collision


----------



## SouthWest

The Americans season 3 episode 11: One Day in the Life of Anton Baklanov


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Eagels vs. Panthers)


----------



## ourwater

Bloodline: Part 9


----------



## Jermster91

Family Guy


----------



## ourwater

Northwestern at Nebraska - Football Highlights (Published on Oct 24, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Jurassic World: Bonus: Deleted Scenes


----------



## Telliblah

All Hail King Julien!


----------



## ourwater

Today's Headlines: Monday 26th October (News Corp Australia, Published on Oct 25, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror XXVI


----------



## ourwater

Blood & Oil: Rocks and Hard Places


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Oct 25, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Oct 23, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Modern Marvels: Welding


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot


----------



## ourwater

Littlest Pet Shop: Plane It on Rio!


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Oct 26, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Callout: Search And Rescue: Bears and Surfers


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Oct 26, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Total Recall


----------



## ourwater

Rabbids Invasion: Vampire Rabbid/Rabbid Halloween/Zombie Rabbid


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Ravens vs. Cardinals)


----------



## ourwater

Nerds and Monsters: Franken-nerd / Monster-Geist


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Oct 26, 2015


----------



## Jermster91

Gotham


----------



## ourwater

Supernanny: Froebrich Family


----------



## ourwater

Location Location Location: S12 E11


----------



## Kevin001

CNN ~ News


----------



## ourwater

Seinfeld: The Handicap Spot


----------



## ourwater

Gunsmoke: The Bassops


----------



## ourwater

The Alfred Hitchcock Hour: A Nice Touch


----------



## JustThisGuy

Face Off, season 9.








I really liked the finale's 2-parter with the short films, but the whole season felt boring to me, unlike the ones before it. Kinda weak, imo.

I was fine with the winner.


----------



## ourwater

The Muppets: Walk the Swine


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Oct 27, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Warriors)


----------



## peace_love

Key & Peele


----------



## ourwater

Toopy & Binoo: Pumpkin Party / Grunt Monster / Happy Toopy Day / Binoo Blows Raspberries / Godmother Toopy


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Selling the Strategic Oil Reserves


----------



## ourwater

Tonight: The Rise Of Discount Supermarkets


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Bowling Balls Barber Poles Felt Radar Guns


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Mr. & Mrs. Stewie


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Oct 27, 2015


----------



## RestlessNative

The Young Ones <3 <3 <3


----------



## ourwater

Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.: 4,722 Hours


----------



## ourwater

Mischievous Kiss: Love in Tokyo: A Confession On a Snowy Night


----------



## ourwater

Bubblegum: Episode 2


----------



## ourwater

Packed to the Rafters: Ready to Catch You


----------



## ourwater

The Enfield Haunting: Episode 1


----------



## LoneWolf14

Nikita


----------



## ourwater

The Enfield Haunting: Episode 2


----------



## Jermster91

Arrow: Beyond Redemption


----------



## ourwater

The Enfield Haunting: Episode 3


----------



## ourwater

Late Night 'The President in Crisis "Clinton Via Satellite" 10/14/98 (Late Night with Conan O'Brien, Published on Oct 17, 2013)


----------



## ourwater

Hero 108: Star Nosed Moles


----------



## ourwater

POV: Return to Homs


----------



## Kevin001

American Horror Story: Hotel


----------



## Ameenah

Barney 😣


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater

The Thundermans: Meet the Evilmans


----------



## ourwater

ABC 20/20: Ask Ted Danson to Breakout in a Tune and You Might Get Smacked


----------



## ourwater

ABC 20/20: Fri, Jul 31, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Today's Headlines: Thursday 29th October (News Corp Australia, Published on Oct 28, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Lost in Space: No Place To Hide


----------



## Jermster91

King of the Hill


----------



## JustThisGuy

Parts Unknown, season 5









I love this show.


----------



## ourwater

Two of a Kind: You've Got a Friend


----------



## Pastelic

Mr. Robot. The main character has social anxiety, woah.


----------



## ourwater

Dr Who: Frontier In Space


----------



## ourwater

American Restoration: Bed Bug and Beyond


----------



## AffinityWing

Sense8


----------



## ourwater

Republicans Demand Apology After Donald Trump Slams John McCain (WN, 07/18/15)


----------



## Kevin001

NFL ~ Miami at Patriots


----------



## ourwater

Mr. Bean: The Animated Series: Camping


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live: Wed, Oct 28, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Remedy Calazime Skin Protectant Paste (More of Me to Love, Published on Oct 23, 2012)


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: DiMartino Booth: “Markets As Manic As I’ve Seen Them”


----------



## ourwater

Pingu: Pingu and the Rubberband Plane


----------



## ourwater

Perry Mason: The Case of the Nervous Neighbor


----------



## Jey Le Fey

Supernatural: Baby


----------



## SouthWest

The Americans season 3 episode 12: I am Abassin Zadran


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Clippers)


----------



## ourwater

Frontline: Inside Assad's Syria


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Oct 29, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Interview With Catherine Breillat


----------



## ourwater

Rabbids Invasion: Guide-Rabbid/The Mystery of the Disappearing Rabbids/Rabbids BFFs


----------



## ourwater

Dual Survival: Belly of the Beast


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Oct 29, 2015


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: The Honeymooners


----------



## ourwater

Natholdet: Camilla Bendix


----------



## ourwater

De Pfaffs Seizoen: S10 E06


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ ESPN FC
~ Star Trek Enterprise
~ Barclays Premier League Preview


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon: Sandra Bullock, Rod Stewart


----------



## ourwater

Paranormal Home Inspectors: Fogarty


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S10 E04


----------



## ourwater

Anna und die Liebe: S07 E16


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Prodigal Daughter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Rockets)


----------



## ourwater

Life Unexpected: Honeymoon Interrupted


----------



## ourwater

ABC 20/20: Fri, Oct 30, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Stitchers: Future Tense


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Oct 30, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Primeval: Episode 4


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Jazz vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Video World


----------



## ourwater

The Millionaire Matchmaker: Hillel and Dylan


----------



## ourwater

Andy Griffith Show: Barney Mends A Broken Heart


----------



## ourwater

Outer Limits: Replica


----------



## ourwater

Doug: Doug Meets the Rulemeister / Doug's a Genius


----------



## ourwater

Good Luck Charlie: Nurse Blankenhopper


----------



## Kill Will

The last TV show that I watched was MTV's Catfish on Hulu Plus. I love that show.


----------



## ourwater

Punk'd: Jadakiss, Rachel Bilson, Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## ourwater

My Life As A Teenage Robot: Future Shock/Humiliation 101


----------



## ourwater

Travel with Kids: South Africa Cape Town and Sharks


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: Fracked


----------



## ourwater

The Gadget Show: S14 E01


----------



## ourwater

Pawn Stars: Stalled Deals


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: The War of Art


----------



## ourwater

She-Ra: Princess of Power: Enchanted Castle


----------



## ourwater

Gunsmoke: Help Me Kitty


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S19 e16


----------



## ourwater

Quantum Leap: Liberation


----------



## ourwater

Steven Universe: Laser Light Cannon


----------



## ourwater

Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea: Submarine Sunk Here


----------



## ourwater

Alien 3 (Alien³) Special Edition Trailer (Fan Made) (crouteru's channel, Uploaded on Sep 8, 2010)


----------



## ourwater

Awkward.: Taking Sides


----------



## SouthWest

Supergirl pilot followed by QI: M-Places


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Broncos)


----------



## ourwater

Courage The Cowardly Dog: So In Louvres Are We Two Night of The Scarecrow


----------



## pplnt

Waiting for a new ep of Scream Queens and American Horror Story.


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Nov 1, 2015


----------



## ourwater

How to Power Level Pets: lvl 1-25 in 3 Pet Battles (Warcraft Pet Battles, Published on Nov 24, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

Fargo: Mortons Fork


----------



## ourwater

Believe: Together


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Homeland
~ The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

DuckTales: Robot Robbers


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot


----------



## ourwater

Home Again with Bob Vila: Habitat for Humanity: Exterior Trim and Porch Ceiling


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze

Last Man on Earth


----------



## theCARS1979

Supergirl , Its only episode 2 and Im already hooked , Melissa Benoist is hot


----------



## Sprocketjam

Bojack Horseman. Funny show. Glad to see more shows like Archer/Bob's Burgers are being made.


----------



## ourwater

Chef Race: U.K. vs. U.S.: Trade up or Die Tryin'


----------



## indielife

Currently rewatching some of "The O.C." Used to love it back in the day, still very enjoyable to watch despite sadly remembering everything that is to happen.


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: China Slowing, Not Collapsing


----------



## ourwater

GT Retrospectives: Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker (gametrailers.com, Posted: 09/05/2015)


----------



## ourwater

Affaire Sarkozy: des avocats dénoncent une atteinte grave au secret professionnel - 08/03 (by BFMTV)


----------



## ourwater

Rabbids Invasion: Run, Rabbid, Run! / Mafia Rabbids / Wild West Rabbid


----------



## ourwater

Kids React to Avengers: Age of Ultron (Fine Brothers Entertainment, Published on Nov 23, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Nov 2, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Colts vs. Panthers)


----------



## Telliblah

*the maxx*


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Nov 2, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Wait Trailer 1


----------



## ourwater

Angel: Dad


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Gone Maggie Gone


----------



## ChairmanWow

A British show called Youngers on E4


----------



## ourwater

Gunsmoke: Roots of Fear


----------



## SouthWest

Broad City season 2 episode 1


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: Too Many Cooks in the Kitchen (Switzerland)


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S17 E11


----------



## ourwater

Jupiter Moon: Episode 23


----------



## ourwater

Fugget About It: The Man from P.I.G.L.E.T.


----------



## ourwater

The Hotel Inspector: S08 E03


----------



## ourwater

At The Movies: S10 E36


----------



## ourwater

T.U.F.F. Puppy: Sheep Dog/Mom's Away


----------



## catcharay

How to get away with murder. On my 4th ep and already really hooked.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Nov 3, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Pit Bulls and Parolees: From the Shadows


----------



## Kevin001

American Horror Story: Hotel


----------



## ourwater

The Mary Tyler Moore Show: Just a Lunch


----------



## ourwater

Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.: Among Us Hide...


----------



## ourwater

500K Seattle Rancher (HGTV)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Nov 4, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Sputnik Offizieller Trailer Deutsch German | 2013 [HD] (KinoCheck, Published on Sep 10, 2013)


----------



## ourwater

Fury Official Trailer (2014) Brad Pitt, Shia LaBeouf HD (JoBlo Movie Trailers, Published on Jun 24, 2014)


----------



## kurtcobain

You're the Worst 


:0 It's pretty good


----------



## ourwater

MI-5: Episode #8.2


----------



## ourwater

Alfred Hitchcock Presents: The Baby-Blue Expression


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Christmas Present


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: When Joseph Met Lori and Made Out with Her in the Janitor's Closet


----------



## ourwater

Housing in New Zealand (1946)


----------



## ourwater

Buffy The Vampire Slayer: Seeing Red


----------



## ourwater

Dynasty: Blasts from the Pasts


----------



## twitchy666

*I don't watch TV*

only Movies

hard to get 'em


----------



## ourwater

Andy Pandy: Cereal Number


----------



## One Armed Scissor

The Blacklist. That show is great.


----------



## ourwater

Stargate SG-1: Proving Ground


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Nov 4, 2015


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Blindspot


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Jazz)


----------



## ourwater

Bob Ross - The Joy of Painting: Cliffside


----------



## ourwater

Police Ten 7: S20 E09


----------



## ourwater

Forsthaus Falkenau: Zweite Chance


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Impractical Jokers, one of my favorite shows. I just LOVE it! Friends that compete to embarrass each other. How awesome is that! >

Here's a clip: 




This is how much fun I could have if I didn't have social anxiety.


----------



## ourwater

The Bugs Bunny Defense (cbsnews, October 31, 2015, 10:00 PM)


----------



## Xenacat

Project Runway


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lilyhammer


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Merchandise


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: The Bart Wants What It Wants


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Nov 5, 2015


----------



## My Hearse

Limitless.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA (Grizzlies vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog: Guess Whos Dating Carl


----------



## ourwater

EP Daily: Thu, Nov 5, 2015


----------



## ourwater

One Foot In The Grave: Endgame


----------



## Retrotastix

The Office


----------



## ourwater

Cold Case: Superstar


----------



## ourwater

Rubicon: Gone in the Teeth


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: The Valeant Scandal and Steve Keen On China and Portugal


----------



## ourwater

Prime Interest: Breaking Through the Trust of Social Security


----------



## ourwater

The Goldbergs: The Other Smother


----------



## ourwater

Heroes Reborn: June 13th, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

See Dad Run: Dad Run Into Marcus Nephew


----------



## ourwater

Awkward: Don't Dream It's Over


----------



## ourwater

Redacted Tonight: Even More Surveillance, Crazy Koch Bros Interview, and Judah Friedlander


----------



## ourwater

Lip Service: Season 2, Episode 4


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Nov 6, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA (Rockets vs. Kings)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Bournemouth vs Newcastle
~ Stoke vs Chelsea


----------



## Kevin001

~ LSU @ Bama game


----------



## ourwater

The Real Exorcist: That Old Black Magic


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S02 S18


----------



## ourwater

The Graham Norton Show: Joan Rivers, Johnny Knoxville, Catherine Tate & Pet shop boys


----------



## ourwater

Tatort: Altlasten


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Burns Begins


----------



## ourwater

Penny Dreadful: Night Work


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: S08 E16


----------



## ourwater

The Cheyenne Show: Dark Decision


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: Blind Driving


----------



## ourwater

Teen Titans Go!: Scary Figure Dance


----------



## ourwater

Guiding Light May 8, 1984 (bluerose8508, Uploaded on May 27, 2011)


----------



## ourwater

Blood Relatives: Southern Helle


----------



## JustThisGuy

Rick and Morty, season 2








Get Shwifty! Great season. It just keeps getting better.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Eagles vs. Cowboys)


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Nov 8, 2015


----------



## ourwater

3 Op Reis: S03 E12


----------



## ourwater

Breakthrough: Fighting Pandemics


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Friend With Benefit


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: US Jobs, Fed Hikes, and Paul Craig Roberts On Shrinking Middle Class


----------



## ourwater

Storage Wars: The PA Stays in the Picture


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids: Message In A Rocket


----------



## ourwater

Desperate Housewives: School of Hard Knocks


----------



## ourwater

T.U.F.F. Puppy: Mission: Really Big Mission


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Nov 9, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Good Luck Charlie: Boys Meet Girls


----------



## ourwater

The Real Housewives Of Orange County: Fakes giving Fake Friends


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Nov 9, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Tracks Ahead: Union Station


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bears vs. Chargers)


----------



## Kevin001

Wife Swap


----------



## ourwater

Today's Headlines: Wednesday 11th November (News Corp Australia, Published on Nov 10, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Roseanne: Like, a New Job


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Papa Has a Rollin' Son


----------



## ourwater

Buying Alaska: S03 E05


----------



## ourwater

Gunsmoke: Bently


----------



## zomb

Z nation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## karenw

The Nations Favourite Beatles No. 1


----------



## My Hearse

American Horror Story.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Nov 10, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Bindi's Bootcamp: Season 1, Episode 5


----------



## SouthWest

The Walking Dead season 6 episode 5: Now


----------



## ourwater

Transformers Prime: Sick Mind


----------



## ourwater

House Hunters International Collection: Starting Fresh in Los Cabos


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Nov 10, 2015


----------



## ourwater

UFO Or Angel Caught In Florida Swimming Pool


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Fed Rate Hike, China Rebalancing and the King of Beers


----------



## ourwater

Whose Line is it Anyway? Season 10, Episode 7


----------



## Kevin001

The Ultimate Fighter


----------



## ourwater

According to Jim: Cheryl Goes to Florida


----------



## ourwater

Hannah Montana: I Am Mamaw


----------



## ourwater

Groástadtrevier: Feigling


----------



## ourwater

Cold Case: Slipping


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Nov 11, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Stray Cat: El destino los une


----------



## Cyclonic

I'm watching all of Stargate SG-1 for the fourth or fifth time now. It's my all-time favorite show so it's nice to go back and watch it every now and again.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Blazers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Last Kingdom


----------



## Kevin001

American Horror Story: Hotel


----------



## Mik3

Parks and Recreation


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Day of Honor


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers: I Get the Psy-Chic Out of You


----------



## Callum96

Has anyone seen the new show called Mr. Robot? The main character is a computer hacker who happens to have social anxiety and depression. I highly recommend it


----------



## ourwater

The Blacklist: Luther Braxton (No. 21)


----------



## ourwater

Spy: Codename: Ball Busted


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S07 E15


----------



## ourwater

Louie: New Jersey / Airport


----------



## ourwater

The New Adventures of Figaro Pho: Neat Freak


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Nov 12, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Sonic Boom: Counter Productive


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Greece: First General Strike Against Tsipras


----------



## ourwater

Ugly Betty: A Tree Grows in Guadalajara


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Nov 12, 2015


----------



## ourwater

On the Edge of the World: Episode 8


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Suns)


----------



## Jermster91

Arrow :Lost Souls


----------



## zomb

Criminal minds


----------



## Kevin001

UFC 193 Weigh In.


----------



## ourwater

iCarly: iWant My Website Back


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Nov 13, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Wild Animal ER: Bloody Badger Brawl


----------



## ourwater

Unhappily Ever After: In the Stars


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Nov 13, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Adventures: Old Lincoln County Hospital


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: DiMartino Booth On Housing and Weak Eurozone Numbers


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## SouthWest

The Strain season 2 episode 12: Fallen Light - I cannot wait for the last episode of this season just so it's finished and I can finally leave this leaden show behind. How can a TV adaptation based on a Guillermo del Toro novel about New York being overrun by an army of vampires be so uninvolving and frustrating?


----------



## Kevin001

~ NCAAF: Oklahoma st. @ Iowa st


----------



## ourwater

Snooki & Jwoww: We're Back B******


----------



## ourwater

Wineram: New Zealand: Martinborough


----------



## ourwater

ABC 20/20: Fri, Nov 13, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Masters Of Horror: The Screwfly Solution


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Cyber: Heart Me


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Baby Not on Board


----------



## ourwater

Starrgate SG-1: Moebius, Part 1


----------



## ourwater

How Its Made: Digital Dentistry Nail Clippers Poster Restoration Canola Oil


----------



## ourwater

Bonanza: The Sound of Drums


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Flashpoint: Asking for Flowers


----------



## mneptune

Into the Badlands


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Nov 15, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Inspector Gadget: Don't Hold Your Breath


----------



## SouthWest

Supergirl episode 3: Fight or Flight


----------



## ourwater

Once Upon a Time: Birth


----------



## joolz

Heroes Reborn


----------



## ourwater

Maltratadas - Capítulo 11: Cuestión de poder (Fakundoa, Uploaded on Dec 8, 2011)


----------



## ourwater

Coast: Newcastle to Hull


----------



## Foncedi

Twin Peaks


----------



## ourwater

Dog with a Blog: Stan Sleep Talks


----------



## bearded man

Big Bang Theory.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Once Upon A Time


----------



## ourwater

Die Super Nanny: S10 E13


----------



## Chasingclouds

The last TV I watched was an older cartoon called Scooby Doo Where Are you?  I've loved that show since I was a kid.


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Nov 15, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cardinals vs. Seahawks)


----------



## TenYears

Undateable. I hate to say this, can't believe I'm admitting this but I really identify with Danny. Yeah. He's me, I'm him, in a lot of ways. Ffs.


----------



## ourwater

Falling Skies: The Armory


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Homeland
~ The Walking Dead


----------



## Chelsalina

The last show I watched from start to finish was Breaking Bad


----------



## ourwater

Orphan Black: Conditions of Existence


----------



## ourwater

Extant: Nightmares


----------



## ourwater

Avengers Assemble: Super Adaptoid


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S13 E06


----------



## ourwater

Mellem Venner: Episode 07


----------



## ourwater

Tonight: Rent-Your-Life


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Anti-terrorism Dominates G20 Agenda


----------



## ourwater

Uefa Women's Euro 2013 Group A Sweden Vs Denmark


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Texans vs. Bengals)


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Nov 16, 2015


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Dear Republicans, Stop Helping ISIS!


----------



## Kevin001

~ NCAAB: Kentucky vs Duke


----------



## ourwater

Penoza: Zware tijden


----------



## ourwater

A.N.T. Farm: You're the One That I WANT


----------



## SpaceOfMind

Random episode of Family Guy


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Nov 16, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Profit: Bentley’s Corner Barkery


----------



## ourwater

Dog with a Blog: Dog with a Hog


----------



## mr hoang

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

Penn Zero Part-Time Hero: The Princess Most Fair


----------



## SouthWest

Broad City season 2 episode 3: Wisdom Teeth - "I love you Bingo Bronson!"


----------



## longtimenolove

Watching 30 Rock on Netflix for the first time LOLOLOLOLOL so funny.


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Schiff On China and the Threat of Encryption


----------



## ourwater

Sien van Sellingen Simon moet vissen (Fenna Alive, Published on Jul 3, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Nov 17, 2015


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ash vs Evil Dead.

Supernatural.


----------



## ourwater

Drunk History: New Jersey


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Nov 17, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Agent Carter: The Iron Ceiling


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Kevin001

American Horror Story: Hotel


----------



## ourwater

Germany's Next Topmodel: Toothpaste, Animals and Robot


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Nov 18, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: The Right Is Wrong On Economics


----------



## ourwater

Ghostbusters: The Copycat


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Nov 18, 2015


----------



## Rayzada

Jane the Virgin and IT Crowd


----------



## ourwater

Get Real: Waiting


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Suns)


----------



## ourwater

Grey's Anatomy: Map of You


----------



## ourwater

Everything's Rosie: Big Bear's Big Wobble


----------



## ourwater

Kim Possible: Partners


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Barclays to Cough up $150m in Forex Rigging Scandal


----------



## ourwater

Gatchaman : Grape Bomber, the Spherical Iron Beast


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Nov 18, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Sliders: Virtual Slide


----------



## ourwater

Oggy and the Cockroaches: High Flyers


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Homer vs the Eighteenth Amendment


----------



## ourwater

Insurgent Trailer Reaction - Kylie K (Kylie K, Published on Dec 12, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Nov 19, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Rickards On China, SDR: “Next Panic Will Be Bigger Than the Central Banks”


----------



## ourwater

Nanny and the Professor: Separate Rooms


----------



## Kevin001

The Ultimate Fighter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Clippers)


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Warriors)


----------



## zomb

Criminal minds. ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justanotherbird

Nathan for you.

HILARIOUS


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Nov 20, 2015


----------



## TenYears

NBA....Rockets v Knicks


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Rickards: US Currency Hegemony Will Pass Slowly, Not All at Once


----------



## ourwater

Bondi Rescue: S18 E13


----------



## ourwater

Alfred Hitchcock Presents: Mother, May I Go Out to Swim?


----------



## ourwater

Victorious: Tori and Jade's Play Date


----------



## ourwater

The Wonder Years: The Yearbook


----------



## ourwater

Masters of Horror: Imprint


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Nov 20, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## AffinityWing

Once Upon A Tale

Jennifer Morrison is so beautiful. I love Emma's character, too.


----------



## TryingMara

Family Feud


----------



## Icarus12

Making my way through Jessica Jones. It is no Daredevil, but it is still pretty good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Last Kingdom
~ Da Vinci's Demons
~ Homeland & Walking Dead later on


----------



## RestlessNative

I've started to watch my American Gothic DVD series and it's great!


----------



## RiversBetweenUs

Penny Dreadful: Season 2


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bengals vs. Cardinals)


----------



## ourwater

Unlicensed daycare: Hidden camera investigation (CBC Marketplace) (CBC News, Published on Jun 25, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Nov 22, 2015


----------



## ourwater

8 dead after church van crashes in Florida (timesofindia.indiatimes.com)


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: New Government in Argentina; ECB and Fed Poised


----------



## Kevin001

NFL ~ Bills @ Pats


----------



## ourwater

The Hotel Inspector: S13 E07


----------



## ourwater

Bella and the Bulldogs: Root for Newt


----------



## ourwater

Numb3rs: Conspiracy Theory


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Nov 23, 2015


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S12 E13


----------



## ourwater

Setting up your hardware software (Lynda.com)


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Rally Cars Pork Pies Floating Fountains Artificial Stone Ornaments


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bills vs. Cheaters)


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot


----------



## ourwater

Laggies interview With Chloë Grace Moretz, Kiera Knightley and Sam Rockwell via Variety (Matt McIntyre, Published on Jan 19, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

HuffPost Live Conversations: A Great Big World and Patricia Arquette


----------



## ourwater

My Three Sons: Dublin's Fair City


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Nov 24, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Blazers)


----------



## Kevin001

Local news


----------



## Kevin001

The Ultimate Fighter


----------



## ourwater

The Flame Trees of Thika: Happy New Year


----------



## ourwater

Mysteries at the Museum: Invention of Pop Rocks; Pinball Wizard; London Smog


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Nov 25, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Grisu the Little Dragon: Strange


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Sons of Anarchy. I had to re-watch the entire 7 seasons.
One of the best series ever


----------



## newbornmind

TWA :wink2:


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Schiff On the US Economy and Bruce On the Fed


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: The Understudy


----------



## ourwater

Jessie: What a Steal


----------



## ourwater

Saoirse Ronan talks Arrietty (CoughLollypop, Published on Jul 22, 2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Kevin001

NFL ~ Panthers @ Cowboys


----------



## Spindrift

I actually just finished watching Cowboy Bebop for the first time. Still picking up the pieces of my blown mind.


----------



## SouthWest

Longmire season 4 episode 2: War Eagle


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bears vs. Packers)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri Nov 27, 2015


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bate's Motel


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: The Raven


----------



## ourwater

Legit: Health


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Nov 26, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Introduction to Civil Liberties (Learning with Youtube, Uploaded on Sep 13, 2008 )


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Editor in Chief


----------



## ourwater

Jane Eyre (1983): Episode 11


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Nov 25, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Top Gear: Episode #16.5


----------



## ourwater

Access Hollywood: J.K. Simmons Shares His Robert Duvall Encounter


----------



## ourwater

The Haunted Hathaways: Haunted Boat


----------



## ourwater

Good Game: S11 E19


----------



## TryingMara

Would I Lie To You


----------



## ourwater

Supernatural: Goodbye Stranger


----------



## ourwater

Escape To The Country: Cornwall


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## green9206

The last man on earth season 2


----------



## JustThisGuy

Bravest Warriors, season 1 + The Lost Episode, "Sugerbellies".









If you like Adventure Time, you'll like this. Same creator. And it's free on YT. Short episodes too, so if you're looking for a boredom killer, go for it.


----------



## JTHearts

Criminal Minds


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

The A-Team: The Taxicab Wars


----------



## ourwater

[HQ] Dora the Explorer | Perrito's Big Surprise Full Game 2014 (Superkidsgames, Published on Mar 19, 2014)


----------



## vsaxena

"The Profit" with Marcus Lemonis.


----------



## SouthWest

Sons of Anarchy season 7 episode 1: Black Widower


----------



## ourwater

Dish Nation: The ‘Hunger Games’ Theme Park Is Coming; Plus, Women Are Not Completely Straight


----------



## ourwater

EP Daily: Fri, Nov 27, 2015


----------



## TryingMara

Say Yes to the Dress


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Blazers)


----------



## meandernorth

Sports News

It looks like there's a shake-up at Rutgers.


----------



## ourwater

He-Man and the Masters of the Universe: The last second


----------



## ourwater

Seinfeld: The Andrea Doria


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Lisa the Skeptic


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S10 E23


----------



## karenw

Impractical Jokers


----------



## ourwater

Green Paradise: Madagascar: a Multifaceted Land


----------



## ourwater

The Haunted Hathaways: Haunted Volleyball


----------



## Fever Dream

Babylon 5: Midnight on the Firing Line

I plan on rewatching the series if I can find the time.


----------



## ourwater

Bureau Raampoort: Uit de brand


----------



## JustThisGuy

Bravest Warriors, minisodes.









More zaniness. Just shorter.


----------



## ourwater

How Do They Do It? S06 E19


----------



## Kevin001

NFL ~ Patriots @ Broncos (currently)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

CFL Grey Cup


----------



## tea111red

Fatal Vows


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cheaters vs. Broncos)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Nov 29, 2015


----------



## ourwater

One Foot In The Grave: The Wisdom Of The Witch


----------



## ourwater

The Forgotten: Mama Jane


----------



## ourwater

Unfabulous: The Grey Area


----------



## ourwater

Simon & Simon: Thin Air


----------



## ourwater

Ugly Betty: Grin and Bear It


----------



## TryingMara

Fargo


----------



## ourwater

Music For Millions [1944]


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: China in SDR, Massive Japan Pension Losses


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Nov 30, 2015


----------



## JTHearts

Omg I love Criminal Minds so much


----------



## ourwater

American Odyssey: Beat Feet


----------



## BlueMoon72

izombie


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Clippers)


----------



## Kevin001

NCAAB ~ Maryland @ UNC


----------



## Jenna Langer

I just finished watching the replay of The Walking Dead.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Dec 1, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Hillary Clinton


----------



## ourwater

The Making of Toy Story (1995) (VHSfx, Published on Feb 11, 2013)


----------



## ourwater

Bella and the Bulldogs: Tornado Afraido


----------



## ourwater

Good Luck Charlie: Fright Knight


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Max Wolff On Ho-hum US Black Friday Spending


----------



## TryingMara

World's Dumbest Criminals


----------



## ourwater

Hunger Games Mockingjay Part 2 interviews - Lawrence, Hutcherson, Hemsworth, Sutherland, Dormer (FOX 5 DC, Published on Nov 4, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

The Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes: Welcome to the Kree Empire


----------



## ourwater

NCIS: Parental Guidance Suggested


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Blazers)


----------



## Kevin001

American Horror Story: Hotel


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Booze Traveler


----------



## rdrr

Small Wonder


----------



## Cecilie

Gotham


----------



## rdrr

227


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Dec 2, 2015


----------



## meandernorth

Today / NBC News Special Report


----------



## citizen_erased

Jessica Jones


----------



## ourwater

Bazaar Series 2: London: Design City


----------



## anxious87

Chopped desserts


----------



## TryingMara

Project Runway Junior


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Dec 2, 2015


----------



## Fedorov91

Chicago Fire, 2 nights ago.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Booze Traveler


----------



## ourwater

Bygglov: S10 E09


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Krusty's Bar Mitzvah


----------



## ourwater

Dog with a Blog: Dog Loses Girl


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Rickards: Fed Has “Worst Forecasting Record in the World”


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Stories: Blazes


----------



## ourwater

Japan vs. Switzerland - FIFA Women's World Cup 2015 Highlights (foxsports.com, Jun 08, 11:51 pm)


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Daddy-O


----------



## ourwater

Lấy Anh Em Dám Không: Ep#16


----------



## ourwater

The Daily Show With Trevor Noah: Thu, Dec 3, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Dec 4, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Dec 4, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Author, Author


----------



## ourwater

PBS NOVA: Hunt for the Supertwister


----------



## ourwater

Scream: Pilot


----------



## ourwater

*okay*


----------



## ourwater

Boston's Finest: Brothers & Sisters


----------



## Ape

Babylon 5: The Gathering


----------



## ourwater

Angels, Demons and Freemasons: The True Conspiracy


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nets vs. Knicks)


----------



## ourwater

Sune's Christmas: Christmas Decorations (Sunes jul: Julpynt)


----------



## meandernorth

Newsroom on CNN/US


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Celente On the Fed and US Gains 211,000 Jobs


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Stoke vs Man City
~ Chelsea vs Bournemouth


----------



## Kevin001

NCAAF ~ Florida vs Alabama (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Robot Chicken: Hemlock Gin and Juice


----------



## ourwater

The First 48: What Lies Beneath/Back for Blood


----------



## JustThisGuy

Parts Unknown, season 6








Lot of cool places this season. Great episodes. I like when it leans more towards culture than just the food of the culture.


----------



## ourwater

NCIS: Shabbat Shalom


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Dec 4, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Non Non Biyori: We Made a Snow House


----------



## AllyBally

The Vampire Diaries.


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Barber Chairs/Sewage Pumps/Bimini Boat Tops/Diesel Filters


----------



## ourwater

Dog With a Blog: Guess Who Becomes President


----------



## cnate

LOST, hehe old *** show but the first seasons were good


----------



## anxious87

Friends


----------



## ronnie72

FRiends!! <3


----------



## ourwater

T.U.F.F. Puppy: The Spelling Bee / House Broken


----------



## ourwater

Secrets of the Universe: Dynamic Earth


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Football: Vikings Vs Seahawks


----------



## ourwater

Wallander: The Man Who Smiled


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Homeland


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Paths of Glory


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Dec 6, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Colts vs. Steelers)


----------



## ourwater

Dr. K's Exotic Animal ER: Turtle-Necked


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S20 E07


----------



## ourwater

The View: Evan Rachel Wood, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Million Dollar Listing NY: Don't Count Your Eggs...


----------



## ourwater

Girl Meets World: Girl Meets Father


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S10 E18


----------



## ourwater

Case 39 (3/ 8 Movie CLIP - What Scares You? (2009) HD (Movieclips, Published on Mar 2, 2012)


----------



## ourwater

The Fosters: Someone's Little Sister


----------



## Pongowaffle

Fargo. S02E08.


----------



## ourwater

Man with a Camera: Mute Evidence


----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## MaulikShah

I just started watching Prison Break yesterday. Hope its entertaining.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cowboys vs. Redskins)


----------



## IcedOver

"Supergirl". I'm just catching up with this show On Demand as the episodes disappear. The show's just formulaic pap, but Melissa Benoist . . . wow. Regardless of the reason the photos are public, it's rare that you can look at such an extremely attractive actress and say that you've actually looked at them having sex. Damn.


----------



## Kevin001

Victoria's Secret Fashion Show......it was ok.


----------



## UsedToBe

JustThisGuy said:


>


I also just watched all of Wilfred and could really relate. Best show I've seen in a long time, one of my all time favorites. So good.


----------



## JustThisGuy

UsedToBe said:


> I also just watched all of Wilfred and could really relate. Best show I've seen in a long time, one of my all time favorites. So good.


It really spoke to me. My name is Ryan for one. I've dealt with suicidal thoughts and maladaptive daydreaming. The characters are all likeable, even when they're supposed to be unlikeable.

I was happy with the finale. I'd love to see the original, Aussie show. I've oddly heard it's not as good. Though I Aussie fans would say different. Like UK's The Office and US's The Office.

Also, just wondering, how did you find that post? Lol. That was half a year ago.


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Jim Rogers On Investing During an Oil and Commodities Meltdown


----------



## ourwater

NCIS: Sins of the Father


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S07 E15


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Dec 8, 2015


----------



## ourwater

EP Daily: Tue, Dec 8, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Guiding Light - December 15, 1988 (2nd half) (9/26/2011)


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Adventures: Old Charleston Jail


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Dec 8, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Eeny Teeny Maya Mo


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## Overdrive

Fargo season 2


----------



## umakemebarf

Scream Queens


----------



## ourwater

Seinfeld: The Susie


----------



## ourwater

Falling Skies: Search and Recover


----------



## ourwater

Pokemon: All That Glitters


----------



## JohnDoe26

Grimm S5E3


----------



## ourwater

Littlest Pet Shop: Sweet (Truck) Ride


----------



## ourwater

Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.: Maveth


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Dec 8, 2015


----------



## Kevin001

American Horror Story: Hotel


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Tracker


----------



## JustThisGuy

IcedOver said:


> "Supergirl". I'm just catching up with this show On Demand as the episodes disappear. The show's just formulaic pap, but Melissa Benoist . . . wow. Regardless of the reason the photos are public, it's rare that you can look at such an extremely attractive actress and say that you've actually looked at them having sex. Damn.


I thought that, too. She plays a wholesome Supergirl for a relatively family-oriented show, but yea, those photos are racy. Have you looked at them? Like really looked at them? They're third person. Someone else is taking them. Secret exhibitionist? Oxymoron, I know, but interesting.

I stopped after Livewire's episode. It's a little too sappy. And I'm a pretty big Supergirl fan when it comes to the comics. I don't know. I was only 15 minutes into episode 5 (the one after Livewire's) and I just couldn't do it. I deleted the rest. Wasn't having a good time.

An inside joke in the second or third episode was that she told her sister to record Homeland, which Benoist was in...nude. Heh. Thought that was funny.


----------



## ourwater

Lights Out: The Shot


----------



## ourwater

Scrubs: My Scrubs


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Hawks vs. Mavericks)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Dec 9, 2015


----------



## IcedOver

JustThisGuy said:


> I thought that, too. She plays a wholesome Supergirl for a relatively family-oriented show, but yea, those photos are racy. Have you looked at them? Like really looked at them? They're third person. Someone else is taking them. Secret exhibitionist? Oxymoron, I know, but interesting.


The photos are probably from a few years ago before she was known because it's two boyfriends back. I read that that guy was her ex whom she cheated on (with her current guy), so he released the photos. Yes, they look posed for certain. I don't find any problem with it. She's just having sex like anyone else and wanted to capture it. It's of course very ill advised for anyone in the public to have a camera around them when they're having sex. As far as the show, for me it's just about ogling her, and she really does seem to be doing a good job in terms of her performance. I don't care much for formulaic shows, or at least I don't have time to sit down and watch them.


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon: Amy Poehler, Kevin Nealon


----------



## ourwater

Dexter: It's Alive!


----------



## ourwater

iCarly: iPsycho


----------



## Kevin001

UFC Weigh-In ~ Edgar vs Mendes


----------



## anxious87

Friends. What a fun idea


----------



## ourwater

It's Your Move: Dad and Me


----------



## SouthWest

Continuum season 4 episode 4: Zero Hour


----------



## Loosh

Trailer Park Boys. They're a riot.


----------



## ourwater

The Yogi Bear Show: A Wooin' Bruin/Spring Hits a Snag/Duck Seasoning


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Peter-assment


----------



## ourwater

Oblivion прохождение часть 83 (Тайна Серого Лиса) (Ольга Сумская, Published on Feb 11, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Dec 9, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Oblivion прохождение часть 84 (Вступление в Гильдию магов) (Ольга Сумская, Published on Feb 13, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Neighborhood: The Diamond of Narkis


----------



## JustThisGuy

Scream Queens, season 1.









Wasn't what I expected. In a mixed way. I had fun with it. Might return if they make another plot for season 2, like with American Horror Story.


----------



## Nylea

Hannibal!  It's an incredible series; check it out if you have time.


----------



## ourwater

The Twilight Zone: No Time Like the Past


----------



## Loosh

The Blacklist


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Dec 10, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Brynjolfsson On Investing and the University Eminent Domain Game


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Knicks vs. Kings)


----------



## ourwater

Bones: The Cowboy in the Contest


----------



## ourwater

One Tree Hill: We Change, We Wait


----------



## ourwater

Austin and Ally: Magazines and Made Up Stuff


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Dec 9, 2015


----------



## TryingMara

Jeopardy


----------



## ourwater

Married: Koreatown


----------



## Ckg2011

Two Broke Girls.


----------



## ourwater

The Block NZ: S03 E20


----------



## TryingMara

Dr. Ken


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: Ms. Willows Regrets


----------



## Spindrift

Top Gear

MORE POWER


----------



## The Enemy Within

Narcos


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Spurs)


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Dec 11, 2015


----------



## ourwater

3-2-1 Pengiuns!: 12 Angry Hens


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob SquarePants: Nature Pants/Opposite Day


----------



## ourwater

Watchdog Test House: S02 E04


----------



## ourwater

Deadly Women: For the Money Honey


----------



## SouthWest

South Park season 19 episode 10: PC Principal Final Justice


----------



## ourwater

Clean House: Jordan Burns


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Celente and Brynjolfsson On Commodities and Emerging Markets


----------



## ourwater

Baywatch: Father of the Groom


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Knicks vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Kurzfilme: Gekidnapped


----------



## ourwater

Motorway Patrol: S14 E10


----------



## ourwater

V: The Secret Underground


----------



## halfly

One Punch Man

I'm loving it. So funny and the fights are nice to look at


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Kiss Kiss, Bang Bangalore


----------



## ourwater

True Blood: Mine


----------



## ourwater

Odd Squad: Hold the Door/Flatastrophe


----------



## Kevin001

NFL ~ Pats @ Texans


----------



## ourwater

WITS Academy: Wonky Andi


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Barthood


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior: When Life Gives You Lemons


----------



## mocha latte

fargo..no...Supernatural. Don't joo judge me!


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cowboys vs. Packers)


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Dec 13, 2015


----------



## JohnDoe26

Star Trek TNG. Last episode of season 2.


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon: Larry David & Jason Alexander/Natasha Leggero/Victor Espinoza/Alabama Shakes


----------



## ourwater

Schoolhouse Rock: Software


----------



## ourwater

Bargain Hunt: S30 E13


----------



## Kevin001

Fargo


----------



## ourwater

Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.: Afterlife


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Dec 14, 2015


----------



## abhivanth

Please Like Me.

_(Disclaimer: That is the actual name of the show, not a plea for acceptance!)_


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Dec 14, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Bondi Vet: S07 E08


----------



## ourwater

Scrubs: My New Role


----------



## ourwater

J.J. Starbuck: Pilot


----------



## ourwater

Girl Meets World: Girl Meets Brother


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Mosler, Auerback On High Yield Meltdown, US Economy


----------



## ourwater

Big Time Rush: Big Time Reality


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Greatest Psychologist in the World


----------



## TenYears

The Toy Story That Time Forgot. Trixie is cracking me up, lmao.


"Ohhhh, soooo serious!!" It's the looks she gives and her tone of voice and body language.


There's something wrong with me, I watch way too much Pixar, Disney movies, they seriously entertain me. Movies meant for eight year olds lol.


----------



## ourwater

Supernatural: Exile on Main St.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Expanse


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Dec 15, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Dec 15, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Capital Account: Peter Tchir On the Dangers and Pitfalls of a World Reaching for Holy Grail Yield!


----------



## ourwater

The Gadget Show: S16 E05


----------



## ourwater

PBS The Joy Of Painting With Rob Ross: Ocean Sunset


----------



## ourwater

Halt and Catch Fire: Close to the Metal


----------



## Kevin001

American Horror Story: Hotel


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: DiMartino Booth – Fed Awakens, But Watch Their Balance Sheet


----------



## ourwater

Paranormal Witness: The Innocent


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Suns vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

justice League: Throne of Atlantis


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Guys Grocery Games


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Dec 16, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Matt Damon on water, poverty and sanitation (Yahoo, Published on Dec 15, 2015) Matt Damon tells Katie Couric, ‘You will never solve poverty without solving water and sanitation.’


----------



## ourwater

Grey's Anatomy: Not Good at Saying Sorry


----------



## ourwater

Primeval: New World: The Inquisition


----------



## umakemebarf

Master of None


----------



## ourwater

Supernatural: Ask Jeeves


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## TryingMara

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Dec 16, 2015


----------



## Kevin001

NBA ~ OKC @ Cavs


----------



## ourwater

112 Pa Liv Och Dod: S03 E10


----------



## ourwater

Travel With Kids: Park City Utah Ski Family Adventure


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Dec 17, 2015


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S18 E04


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater

The View: Thu, Dec 17, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Homer's Paternity Coot


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Dec 17, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Dec 17, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Time Team: Castor, Cambridgeshire


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Suns)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College Bowl Game


----------



## TryingMara

Mike & Molly


----------



## Ckg2011

Dude, You're Screwed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hell on Wheels


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Dec 18, 2015


----------



## dragonfruit

Catfish the Movie


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Dec 18, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Dec 18, 2015


----------



## ourwater

NASA X: End of an ERA, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Dog With a Blog: Stan Steals Christmas


----------



## ourwater

What Not To Wear: Katherine VeroVenlo


----------



## ourwater

Dateline AU: IS Child Recruits


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Kevin001

NFL ~ Denver @ Pittsburgh (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Stargate SG-1: Brief Candle


----------



## catcharay

Mr robot. The main character of the show has SA and there's funny relatable glimpses of his anxiety.


----------



## ourwater

Chip 'n' Dale Rescue Rangers: An Elephant Never Suspects


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers: Tina Tailor Soldier Spy


----------



## ourwater

Gunsmoke: The Wake


----------



## zomb

Shameless uk (currently watching)


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: The Father the Son and the Holy Fonz


----------



## Carterrr95

gotham


----------



## P1e2

Chopped, teen chef episode.


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

Today's Headlines: Monday 21st December (News Corp Australia, Published on Dec 20, 2015)


----------



## SouthWest

Longmire season 4 episode 5: Help Wanted


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cardinals vs. Eagles)


----------



## Loosh

The Sopranos.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Lions vs. Saints)


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Dec 21, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Dec 21, 2015


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S16 E09


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Ariely On Behavioral Economics and Rickards On China


----------



## ourwater

Dish Nation: Jennifer Lawrence Loves Working With David O. Russell; Plus, Our Favorite Christians!


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Dec 21, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Tron Uprising: Scars


----------



## Empress_D

Jessica Jones on Netflix


----------



## ourwater

Girl Meets World: Girl Meets the Forgotten


----------



## ourwater

Once Upon a Time: True North


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Ckg2011

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## ourwater

The League: Sunday at Ruxin's


----------



## ourwater

Numb3rs: Shadow Markets


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Inflating the Threat of Deflation?


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Dec 22, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Late Show with Stephen Colbert: 2015-12-17, Michael Moore, Samantha Power, Michael C Hall, cast of Lazarus


----------



## SouthWest

Season and series finale of Continuum: Final Hour


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Pelicans)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Dec 23, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Rebels: Call to Action


----------



## ourwater

50th Christmas, Charlie Brown


----------



## ourwater

The Great Light Fight


----------



## ourwater

See Dad Run: See Dad Have Chemistry


----------



## ourwater

Republic of Doyle: Two Jakes and a Baby


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Fearful Symmetry


----------



## ourwater

Star vs. the Forces of Evil: Interdimensional Field Trip/Marco Grows A Beard


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: Fans vs Faves S08 E15


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Dec 23, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Dec 23, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: China and Trade: 256 Percent Tariffs On Steel and a Massive Metals Ponzi Scheme


----------



## ourwater

Game Shakers: MeGo the Freakish Robot


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Heat)


----------



## TryingMara

House Hunters


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Dec 23, 2015 (Republicans Support Bombing Agrabah, A City From Aladdin | DNC Screws Bernie Sanders Campaign After Voter Data Breach | DNC Defends Attack On Sanders Campaign | Teacher Allegedly Fired For Showing Malala Video | Did Ferguson Protestors Ruin This Cop’s Lif)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Dec 24, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: 'Concussion'; Tom Hooper


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: George Lucas


----------



## ourwater

ABC 20/20: Fri, Dec 25, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Patty and the Newspaper Game


----------



## ourwater

Guiding Light -- Coffee Talk (GUIDING LIGHT Memory Project, Uploaded on Nov 26, 2006)


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Crashers


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: S10 E02


----------



## ourwater

Ice Road Truckers: The Last Dash


----------



## ourwater

The Cape: Mir, Mir Off the Wall: Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Debbie Macomber's Dashing Through the Snow


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater

What's My Line? - Margaret O' Brien; Peter Ustinov [panel] (Nov 24, 1957) (What's My Line?, Published on Jan 24, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

NBC Nightly News: 08, 12, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: The Haunting of Deck Twelve


----------



## ourwater

Zoo: Murmuration


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Mad about you.


----------



## ourwater

Blik Op De Weg: S28 E03


----------



## ourwater

Prime Suspect: Gone to Peaces


----------



## ourwater

Heir Hunters UK: S07 E09


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Dec 25, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Toy Story Double Feature: Trailer


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Cavaliers vs. Blazers)


----------



## anxious87

Extraordinary women


----------



## ourwater

Tiny Toon Adventures: Rainy Daze


----------



## ourwater

The Ray Bradbury Theater: To The Chicago Abyss


----------



## ourwater

Celebrity Rehab With Dr Drew: S06 E02


----------



## ourwater

Sam & Cat: #FirstClassProblems


----------



## TryingMara

Big Fat Quiz of the Year 2015


----------



## ourwater

Stargate SG-1: The Sentinel


----------



## ourwater

Donkey Kong Country: The Curse of Kongo Bongo


----------



## ourwater

Chicago P.D.: They'll Have to Go Through Me


----------



## ourwater

Farmen: S07 E21


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Dec 27, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Distracted man falls to his death off California cliff (foxnews.com, Dec. 28, 2015 )


----------



## ourwater

La Facture: S20 E20


----------



## Suchalosa

Real Housewives of Atlanta. I LOVE Reno 911 so many great moments. The episode when they were going to have an execution..another great moment is when Niecy Nash's friend was using her as her personal chauffer in the police car.


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Spies Reminiscent of Us


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Giants vs. Vikings)


----------



## Kevin001

NFL ~ Bengals @ Denver


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: A New Mom


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Force Awakens DGA Q&A with J.J. Abrams & Lawrence Kasdan (Directors Guild of America, Published on Dec 21, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Dec 28, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Dec 28, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Game Shakers: Dirty Blob


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S09 E19


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bengals vs. Broncos)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Dec 28, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Interview with the Cast of 'The Peanuts Movie' at Blogger Bash (Mending the Piggy Bank, Published on Oct 12, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Coat of Many Colors: Dolly Parton's Coat of Many Colors


----------



## ourwater

Monk: Mr. Monk and the Magician


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Dec 28, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Keuringsdienst Van Waarde: S13 E09


----------



## ourwater

24: Season 8, Episode 19, Day 8: 10:00 a.m.-11:00 a.m.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Dec 29, 2015


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Kill Me, Heal Me 
Sooo good. *~*


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Dec 29, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Whispers


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Dec 29, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Dec 29, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Married: The Playdate


----------



## TryingMara

The Twilight Zone


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Dec 29, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Boy Next Door


----------



## ourwater

Max and Shred: Buttery Bad Luck


----------



## ourwater

NYPD Blue: Simone Says


----------



## ourwater

How to recover with Acronis True Image 2014 (Acronis, Published on Jun 24, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

How to activate Acronis True Image 2016 (Acronis, Published on Dec 11, 2015)


----------



## lonerroom

Noca said:


> The TV, it blinked once, the TV it blinked, oh no! the radio just sneezed, what should we do asked the parakeet.


Hey Arnold.


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: No Charges Against Tamir Rice's Killer Cop


----------



## ourwater

Hot Property: S10 E08


----------



## Dude In The Rain

Narcos, episode 7. Enjoying how Netflix is treating this as a sort of docudrama. It's a huge improvement over their earlier attempts (Marco Polo, etc) and I'd love to see more in the future. Maybe a cold war one? Who knows!


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Marion Cotillard; Roger Deakins


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Dec 30, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Dec 30, 2015


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S09 E11


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Elementary School Musical


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Dec 30, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Kevin001

NCAAF ~ Oklahoma vs Clemson (currently)


----------



## ourwater

How I Meet You're Mother: The Fight


----------



## ourwater

Obesity In America: Mississippi Fried Food Fight Against Childhood Obesity


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Utah)


----------



## anxious87

Sherlock


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Dec 31, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jan 01, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Jan 1, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Aerial America: Michigan


----------



## ourwater

Florida 2015 - Day 14 (2/2) Universal Orlando (6 May 2015) GOPRO (HAKZ videos - 4whenUgrowup, Published on Dec 4, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

The Cosby Show: 27 and Still Cooking


----------



## ourwater

Dawn of the Croods: School of Hard Rocks


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Hunted


----------



## kurtcobain

Mr Robot

The lead has social anxiety and depression, it is a really well done show.


----------



## dune87

Sherlock. I enjoyed the new episode but i was also a tad disappointed. I still haven't traced how I'd prefer it to be because it's rather fresh in my head, I'll probably rewatch.


----------



## slyfox

Ash vs Evil Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Redskins vs. Cowboys)


----------



## TryingMara

Downton Abbey


----------



## SouthWest

Sons of Anarchy season 7 episode 6: Smoke 'em if You Got 'em


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: A Father's Love


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars: Voyage of Temptation


----------



## ourwater

NCIS: Shabbat Shalom


----------



## ourwater

Once Upon a Time in Wonderland: Heart of Stone


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect : Thu, Dec 31 2015


----------



## ourwater

Alaska State Troopers: Backwoods Bust


----------



## ourwater

World Poker Tour: WPT Monster Invitational: Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Vikings vs. Packers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Americans


----------



## ourwater

Weeds: Threshold, Reef Doctors: Episode Ten


----------



## ByStorm

The Sopranos


----------



## ourwater

America's Funniest Home Videos: Major Doofuses, Dogs in Slo-Mo, and Babies Will Laugh at Anything


----------



## TryingMara

The Biggest Loser


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Raoul Pal Predicts US Recession, Alpert Sees Risk


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Apr 2, 2014


----------



## EvonneEzell

lol. Love & Hip-Hop


----------



## ourwater

The FBI Files: Hunter's Game


----------



## ourwater

BBC Stargazing Live: S05 E06


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Trump Stars in Terrorist Recruitment Video


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Jan 4, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Jan 4, 2016


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Blazers)


----------



## IcedOver

"Supergirl". I'm actually catching up on old episodes. I actually recently got a new 55" set after only having smaller ones, so Melissa Benoist in hi-def and huge is a treat, I can tell you!


----------



## TryingMara

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## dpc28

On a whim caught an episode of Pitbulls and Parolees and now I'm in tears looking to buy merch


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Jan 5, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Jan 5, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Boom Bust Goes to Cuba


----------



## AffinityWing

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## ourwater

ER: Homeless for the Holidays


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Jan 5, 2016


----------



## ourwater

iCarly: iRescue Carly


----------



## Alcadaeus

Fresh Off the Boat


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Jan 5, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Dog With a Blog: You're Not My Sister Anymore


----------



## ourwater

Life Below Zero: The Bottom Line


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon: Kristen Stewart, Michael Shannon, Cage the Elephant


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S13 E03


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Saudi-Iran Relations; Todd Haynes


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Thirty-Eight Minutes


----------



## ourwater

The Voice of Germany: S05 E13


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Orphan Purple


----------



## regimes

Narcos

holy crap pablo escobar was a boss.


----------



## Empress_D

Daredevil


----------



## Kevin001

American Horror Story:Hotel............great episode.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Jan 6, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Jan 6, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Undercover Boss US: S02 E15


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: The Misguidance Counselor


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Jan 6, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Jan 6, 2016


----------



## Loosh

Jeopardy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Expanse


----------



## Kevin001

American Idol


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Jan 7, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Jan 7, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: China Halts Trading As Market Turmoil Worsens


----------



## ourwater

Dispatches: Myths About Your 5 A Day


----------



## ourwater

Versailles: Un roi sans château n'a rien d'un vrai roi


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Kings)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hell on Wheels. Just finished season 3.


----------



## Loosh

Boston Bruins vs NJ Devils.


----------



## Kevin001

NBA ~ Cavs at T-Wolves


----------



## Nozz

Peaky Blinders. I guess that counts as a TV show even though it's a Netflix series.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Jan 8, 2016 (Obama Tears Up Recounting Mass Shootings | Is There Anything Ben Carson Can't Lie About Doing? | Bernie Sanders’s Plan To Break Up Megabanks | UFC Weigh-In Woman Caught Staring | Chris Brown Says Alleged Assault Victim Is "Old-Looking &!%$#")


----------



## ourwater

Dog with a Blog: Murder of the Ornamental Dress


----------



## ourwater

ER: Old Times


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior: Tag Team Time


----------



## OffthechainJoehovah

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## jblanch3

Making a Murderer--Third episode


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Jan 8, 2016 (Powerball Fever as Jackpot Grows to $700 Million; 54-Year-Old Woman Gives Birth to Granddaughter; "The Lion King," "Aladdin" Casts Face Off in Broadway Battle.)


----------



## ourwater

The Daily Show With Trevor Noah: Thu, Jan 7, 2016 (Dalia Mogahed sits down with Trevor to discuss her position as the Director of Research at The Institute for Social Policy and Understanding.)


----------



## ourwater

Undercover Boss: Burger King


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Grift of the Magi


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater

American Restoration: S02 E45


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jan 8, 2016 (Infamous Drug Lord 'El Chapo' Captured In Mexico; Philadelphia Police Officer Shot By Alleged Islamic Extremist; Could The Powerball Jackpot Hit $1 Billion?)


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Allies


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: China Market Update; 'The Revenant'


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Jan 8, 2016 (Inside Texas Doctors Love Triangle Murder-For-Hire Case; Channing Tatum's Epic 'Lip Sync Battle' Beyonce Performance)


----------



## ourwater

Mona the Vampire: The Dreaded Human Spider/Night of the Living Mannequin


----------



## Xenagos

Gilmore girls s03e05. I'm currently watching the whole series again , since Netflix picked it up for a few more seasons.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Bengals)


----------



## ourwater

Hugo DVD previews


----------



## ourwater

The Unit: Non-Permissive Environment


----------



## Kevin001

Some random episode of Law & Order


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Jan 10, 2016


----------



## Regret

arrested devekopment


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Jan 10, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Wall Street Warriors: From Robes to Riches


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Trailer park boys


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Redskins)


----------



## Kevin001

NCAAF ~ Bama vs Clemson (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Here Comes Honey Boo Boo: S04 E13


----------



## Nozz

Daredevil


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Jan 11, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Jan 11, 2015


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Jan 11, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Jan 11, 2016


----------



## Odinn

Once Upon a Time


----------



## ourwater

COPS: Love Bites


----------



## ourwater

The X Files: Tempus Fugit


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Mike Morell; David Ignatius


----------



## ourwater

Dogs with Jobs: Kavik: Call of the Wild & Mas: Water Rescue Dog


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: U.S. Adds Whopping 292,000 Jobs


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Jan 11, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Greyx

Spartacus


----------



## AllieG

The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air. It's not as good as I remembered it to be but it still has its charm.


----------



## ThaBatmanfan

Bates Motel


----------



## TenYears

The Big Bang Theory last night. Just watched the State of the Union address. Sort of.


----------



## Ally

Pretty Little Liars Winter Premiere


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Jan 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Jan 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: RBS Says “Sell Everything” As Sterling Hits 5-year Low


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Jan 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC News Specials: State of the Union 2016


----------



## ourwater

Code Black: Pilot


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Dignity


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: The State of the Union


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Bernie Takes Lead from Hillary in Iowa


----------



## ourwater

All Saints: Sins of the Mothers


----------



## ourwater

Superstore: Shoplifter


----------



## ourwater

The Nightly Show with Larry Wilmore: Tue, Jan 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Dog with a Blog: The Truck Stops Here


----------



## ourwater

Dish Nation: Frank Wants Justin and Selena to Be in the Han Solo Movie; Plus, Kendrick Lamar Visits President Obama


----------



## ourwater

Breaking Bad: Half Measures


----------



## InFlames

I'm such a mess I haven;t watched TV in 2 weeks. Haven;t done anything really. But I used to really like Drugs Inc.


----------



## ourwater

HitFix: David Duchovny Doesn't Understand Why Fox Won't Make Another 'X-Files' Movie


----------



## Kevin001

American Horror Story: Hotel season finale.........I was expecting more tbh.


----------



## Still Waters

Binged watched -Man in the high Castle- LOVED IT!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Expanse


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: S&P Will Plummet, We Will See New Lows Below 666 Level


----------



## ourwater

HuffPost Live Conversations: Chloë Grace Moretz and Jenna Wolfe


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, May 28, 2014 (Edward Snowden Tells NBC: "I Was Trained As A Spy" | Obama's 2014 West Point Speech Breakdown | Heroin Overdose Kills & Now Police Fight Back | Chechen Soldiers Fighting For Pro-Russia Separatists In Ukraine | The Heart-Warming Science Of Gay Dads' Brains)


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Jan 13, 2016 (Gunman Ambushes Parked Police Officer | NRA To Obama: What Would We Talk About? Basketball? | BREAKING: Drug Kingpin El Chapo CAPTURED | Teen Girl Accused Of Bullying For Criticizing Israel | CDC Reveal Surprising Information About Our Sexuality)


----------



## Emar

The Grinder  Hilarious


----------



## ourwater

AT & T - DVR: Posted on: February 5, 2010


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live: Wed, Jan 13, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Denmark debates plan to seize migrants' valuables (CCTV News, Published on Jan 14, 2016)


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Childhood's End*








I felt this was spectacular. It reminds me that Syfy can make great series reminiscent of the quality of Tin Man and Alice. I really enjoyed this scifi opera.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Jan 13, 2016 (Mark Halprin and John Heilemann are joined by Selzer & Co. president J. Ann Selzer and Washington Post political reporter Jenna Johnson on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television.)


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Obama's Executive Action: Violence Minimizer or Gun Grab?


----------



## ourwater

The Middle: Birds of a Feather


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Jan 13, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: S11 E15


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Jazz vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Atlantic hurricane in January linked to El Nino (FastestBreakingNews, Published on Jan 14, 2016, A sub-tropical storm over the Atlantic has become a hurricane, the first in January in the region since 1938.)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Jan 13, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Phares de France, les gardiens de la côte diffusé le 08/01/2016


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Jan 13, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Teachers (2016): Pilot


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: CBS National Poll: Hillary 49 Percent, Bernie 41 Percent


----------



## ourwater

Seinfeld: The Nap


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Harmony


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: The Democratic Race; Steve Miller


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Jan 14, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Jan 14, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Beyond: Trailer 1


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Jan 14, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC 20/20: Oscars 2016: Peter Travers Offers His Take On the New Nominees


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: India As Shelter in EM, Europe’s Privacy As Tech Weapon


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Do We Really Need the Partisan Spectacle of a SOTU Address?


----------



## ourwater

Criminal Minds: Solitary Man


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Jan 14, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers: Rashida Jones, Khloé Kardashian, Rachel Bloom


----------



## SouthWest

Sons of Anarchy season 7 episode 8: The Separation of Crows


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Rem Koolhaas


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jan 15, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Raoul Pal: Nowhere to Hide in Equities


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Jan 15, 2016


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S06 E10


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Parents Who Say No


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Gillian Anderson On ‘The X-Files’ Reboot, All-White Oscar Noms, & (Not) Kissing Jamie Dornan


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior: A Gordon Ramsay Dinner Party


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Trump More Than Doubles National Lead


----------



## ourwater

Interview With Ted Sarandos, Netflix Chief Content Officer (reviewed.com, January 07, 2016)


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Merchandise


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Jan 15, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Life Below Zero: Red Flag


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Nets)


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: What About Fred


----------



## ourwater

Kiids React To The Peanuts Movie (Snoopy and Charlie Brown!) (Fine Brothers Entertainment, Published on Oct 8, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: Toe Tags


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon: Hillary Clinton, Lucy Liu, Flo Rida


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Dec 05, 2014


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Blame It on Lisa


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Basics, Part 2


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

The Middle: Signals


----------



## anxious87

Law & order: svu: mask


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Jan 15, 2016


----------



## andbreathme

And then there were none


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## HanSolo

2 Broke Girls, I like the brunette, I don't like the show much nor have ever watched it any amount, but I know I like her and it helps when u never had a GF


----------



## ourwater

Horizon: Did Cooking Make Us Human?


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Adam Ruins Everything*, season 1.








Cannot wait for season 2. It's really informative and funny. Spawning from CollegeHumor fame.


----------



## FinnishGirl

Scream Queens


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. 76'ers)


----------



## ourwater

Punk'd: Zoe Saldana, Serena Williams, Donald Faison, Zack Braff


----------



## ourwater

Winners and losers of FBN’s GOP debate (foxbusiness, Jan. 15, 2016 - 2:29)


----------



## ourwater

Last chance to save America from long-term fiscal chaos? (Dec. 28, 2015 - 1:53)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Reign


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Jan 17, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Shameless: #Abortion Rules


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Jan 17, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth (The Outsiders)


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Universe: Divided


----------



## ourwater

Supernatural: Playthings


----------



## ourwater

Life in Pieces: Party Lobster Gym Sale


----------



## ourwater

Einsatz in Hamburg: Rot wie der Tod


----------



## ourwater

Air Crash Investigation: Impossible Landing


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Broncos)


----------



## Kevin001

NBA ~ Warriors @ Cavs (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Michael Froman; Dan Balz; Economy Update


----------



## ourwater

The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air: Whoops, There It Is


----------



## Emar

2 broke girls


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Jan 18, 2016


----------



## smeeble

Star wars Rebels


----------



## ourwater

Heather Donahue - [Aug-1999] - interview, YamboVid, Uploaded on Aug 10, 2007)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Jan 18, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Clippers)


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Jan 18, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Jan 18, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Evermoor: Chapter 2


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Iran Sanctions Lifted, Oil Hits New Low


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Sean Penn


----------



## Tober

Supergirl. An enormous chunk of what I watch now is related to Marvel or DC Comics.


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Hillary Continues Attack On Bernie's Single-Payer Plan


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Jan 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Cold Squad: Bobby Johnson


----------



## ourwater

Dish Nation: Taylor Swift Is Committed to Letting Loose; Plus, We Try to Figure Out What Dog Pants Would Look Like


----------



## ourwater

The Daily Show With Trevor Noah: Mon, Jan 18, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Jessie: Make New Friends


----------



## Chinesefood25

Game Shows
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Doc Zone
~ The Expanse


----------



## LoneWolf14

Narcos, Netflix original about the life of Pablo Escobar.


----------



## gthopia94

Criminal Minds: "The Gathering" (Season 9, Episode 13)


----------



## ourwater

EP Daily: Wed, Mar 5, 2014


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Jan 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC News Specials: Taylor Swift On Why She's Happier Than She's Ever Been


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: Jury Duty


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Jan 19, 2016


----------



## Kevin001

ESPN First Take


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: John Brynjolfsson On Technology, Europe and the Currency Wars


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Jan 19, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Firefly: Jaynestown


----------



## Chinesefood25

Teacher's Pet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chinesefood25

My tablet is stupid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Sean Penn, Pt. 2; Lauren Groff


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Jan 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Jan 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater

City Homicide: Mission Statement


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Thornton: Malinvestment Is ‘all Around Us’ Right Now


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Jan 20, 2016 (Ted Cruz Finally Attacks Trump. It Ends Badly. | Carly Fiorina Knows All About Hillary’s Sex Life | Planned Parenthood Strikes Back | Sean Penn: Journalists Are Just Jealous Of Me | Why Is This Trump Rally Video So Scary?)


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S12 E01


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Hillary's Most Disingenuous Attack On Bernie Yet


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Jan 20, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Dreamland II


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Night of the Wolf


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Jan 20, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Hawks vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Jan 20, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Aug 26, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Sharmin Mossavar-Rahmani; John Dickerson; 'Making a Murderer'; Alan Rickman Appreciation


----------



## ourwater

The Unit: Pandemonium


----------



## ourwater

On set for the final chapter of 'Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2' (MakingOf, Uploaded on Jul 7, 2011)


----------



## ourwater

Canada's Relationship with China (CBC News)


----------



## ourwater

Voyager: Friendship One


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Wray On Chinese Devaluation


----------



## ourwater

GMA Live!: Thu, Apr 3, 2014


----------



## SouthWest

The X-Files season two episode 20: Humbug - no matter how many times I've seen it I still laugh through the whole thing.


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Jan 21, 2016


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: The Trouble with Gribbles


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Jan 21, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: 2016: Why Candidate Platforms Trump Party Affiliations


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S05 E17


----------



## ourwater

The Descent - making of - 4/4 (TheDescentMovie, Uploaded on Jul 10, 2010)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Jan 21, 2016


----------



## aralez

House. All I do is rewatch House.

Send help.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Jan 21, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Nickelodeon Game Shakers Cast Interview (Anne Mavity, Published on Sep 23, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: The 170 Economists Feeling the Bern


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Suns)


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Jan 21, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Whitney Cummings Talks New HBO Special, Tinder & Responds to ‘Family Guy’


----------



## ourwater

NCIS: Twisted Sister


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Politics Update; David Martin; Robert Gates


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Heroes Reborn*, season 1 (Though it said miniseries.)








I enjoyed myself. I might return. Hrm. Didn't think this would be all that fun, but I was wrong. Could've been way better, don't get me wrong, but it had enough to keep me interested.


----------



## unemployment simulator

mad dogs on amazon. its pretty good!


----------



## Ckg2011

Two Broke Girls.


----------



## Xenagos

Person of Interest. I can't believe I waited this long to watch it, I've already binge watched season 1.


----------



## KaoJ

Better Call Saul.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jan 22, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Thornton On Austrian Economics


----------



## TryingMara

The Big Fat Quiz of Everything


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior: Head of the Class


----------



## ourwater

ABC 20/20: Fri, Jan 22, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Jan 22, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Jan 13, 2016


----------



## Aminah

Sherlock, The Abominable Bride


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Jan 22, 2016


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Supernatural.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

Unforgettable: Man in the Woods


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob SquarePants: You Don't Know Sponge/Hide and Then What Happens


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Message in a Bottle


----------



## ourwater

Popcorn With Peter Travers: Oscar Nominee Cate Blanchett Talks 'Carol,' Relationships and Her New Baby


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Jan 22, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Sien van Sellingen: Lezen en muffins


----------



## ourwater

Travel In Style: Parrot Cay And Northern Ireland


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

The Undateables. I've never violently cringed and cried tears of joy simultaneously in my life. 

Until now.


----------



## odetoanoddity

Had a bit of a binge marathon of Garth Marenghi's Darkplace Hospital tonight. One of my favourite shows. Revisiting the classic gave me some much needed laughs 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Jan 21, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Blazers)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nfl football afc championship patriots vs broncos


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Black Sails
- Reign
- The 100


----------



## Kevin001

NFL ~ Arizona @ Carolina


----------



## cak

A Haunting, but I feel asleep, because apparently I was tired.


----------



## SouthWest

Longmire season 4 episode 10: What Happens on the Rez


----------



## dragonfruit

Mystery Diners


----------



## dragonfruit

Mystery Diners.


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Jan 24, 2016 (Michael Bloomberg Considers Independent Run For President; Guests: Bill de Blasio, Jeb Bush, Bernie Sanders, Kristen Soltis Anderson, Michael Eric Dyson, Jennifer Granholm, Steve Inskeep)


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Jan 24, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Light Sleeper


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Rickards: US Currency Hegemony Will Pass Slowly, Not All at Once


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cardinals vs. Panthers)


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: My Struggle


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: NFL Playoffs; Mark Strong; 'King Charles Lll'


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Jan 22, 2016


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S11 E20


----------



## Ckg2011

Top Gear.


----------



## ourwater

An 11 Year Old Cousin Does My Makeup! // Chanelette & Linda (Chanelette, ublished on Aug 17, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Hannah Hart On Ingrid Nilsen, ‘Electra Woman & Dyna Girl,’ and Having Larry On ‘My Drunk Kitchen’


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Jan 25, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Steve Keen On Debt and the Next Global Recession


----------



## vela

Blackish


----------



## ourwater

Bob Ross - The Joy of Painting: Royal Majesty


----------



## ourwater

Rick Steves' Europe: Belgium: Bruges and Brussels


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: What You Leave Behind


----------



## ourwater

ABC News Documentaries: Swiped


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Jan 25, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Jan 25, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Jan 25, 2016


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Jan 25, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The New Adventures of Figaro Pho: Party Pooper


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: The 170 Economists Feeling the Bern


----------



## Iiram

Gilmore girls


----------



## ourwater

Superstore: Color Wars


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Jan 25, 2016


----------



## LV Sc

Scream queens.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Jan 26, 2016


----------



## Kevin001

Modern Family


----------



## ilsr

X-files


----------



## ilsr

ourwater said:


> Boom Bust: Steve Keen On Debt and the Next Global Recession


I used to watch the original "Capitol Account" daily, then a little of Boombust, but when Erinade left, I kind of dropped out of RT entirely.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality

steven universe


----------



## WinterDave

I am watching 'Billions' and 'The Expanse' which are very good, plan to check out the new 'X Files', and can't wait for today's return of 'Suits'....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Expanse


----------



## vela

The Expanse


----------



## ourwater

The Half Hour: Rachel Feinstein


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Jan 26, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Mohamed a. El-Erian; Tung Chee-Hwa


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Jan 26, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Daily Show With Trevor Noah: Thu, Jan, 21, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Jan 26, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Decoupling from China, Europe Turns Hardcore On Refugees


----------



## Alcadaeus

The 100 
The Shannara Chronicles: I can't take this show seriously yet I keep watching it.


----------



## Still Waters

This really fascinating show on PBS about Henry Ford. -People really are just a bunch of messy contradictions.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Kings vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Founder's Mutation


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers: Kate Hudson, Jeffrey Dean Morgan, Brian Koppelman


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: S11 E16


----------



## ourwater

The Best In Australia: Episode 2


----------



## yellowturtle

Agent Carter- episode three.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Jan 26, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Breakthrough Artists Charlie Puth & Troye Sivan


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Glenn Thrush; Donald Rumsfeld; Chelsea Handler


----------



## ourwater

Wie is de Mol: S11 E04


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Harmony


----------



## Ckg2011

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## ourwater

Das Herz des Piraten [1988]


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Jan 27, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth: Prisoner's Dilemma


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Jan 27, 2016


----------



## Jean616

I'm watching "Superstore" right now.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Jan 27, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

Are You Smarter Than A 5th Grader?: Caleb, Part 2 / Evan, Part 1


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Jan 27, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Just Dance 2016 (Teens React: Gaming) (React, Published on Nov 22, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: How the Koch Brothers Radicalized the Right


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Rickards On the Case for Gold As the Fed ‘tightens Into Recession’


----------



## ourwater

Nanny and the Professor: Humanization Of Herbert T. Peabody, The


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Hugh Hewitt; Trump v. Fox News; Al Hunt in Iowa


----------



## Ameenah

The Leftovers
Confusing as hell yet extremely addicting


----------



## smeeble

'What Would You You?'


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

Sveriges Television: I Hate ADHD


----------



## Nicole G

Pitchin' In


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: DC Pundits Not Feeling the Bern


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: The Man Who Came To Be Dinner


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Jan 28, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu Jan 28, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater

Punk'd: Taye Diggs, Rachael Leigh Cook, Halle Berry


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Jan 28, 2016


----------



## CWe

ESPN NFL Live


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S18 E15


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Carol Burnett On ‘SNL,’ Trump, & Her Remarkable Career


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Bill Cowher; Dr. Anthony Fauci; 'Fighting ISIS'


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri Jan 29, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Scandal: Baby Made a Mess


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: No Girl


----------



## ourwater

Dr. Danger: Djibouti


----------



## SilentStrike

Shuriken Sentai Ninninger.
...i regret nothing.


----------



## ourwater

The I.T. Crowd: Calamity Jen


----------



## ourwater

Rudy Maxa's Travel: Milan and Lake Como, Italy


----------



## ourwater

Today's Headlines: Thursday 28th January (News Corp Australia, Published on Jan 27, 2016, Is Pearce's career over? Terror teen pleads not guilty, counter-terrorism expert Labor candidate, teen smoking at 'record low', Zoolander walks harbour bridge.)


----------



## Overdrive

The walking dead


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Katrina Vanden Heuvel: Bernie Speaks to What Is Possible


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: Competition to the Fullest


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers: Senator John McCain, JB Smoove, Lukas Graham


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Are Mothers People?


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S10 E14.


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Universe: Alliances


----------



## ourwater

Psychic Kids: The House of Spirits


----------



## clair de lune

The Inbetweeners
Finished all 3 series in a weekend...whoops.


----------



## trencher

new girl.. the one where nick hooked up with the japanese girl. funny stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Hornets vs. Blazers)


----------



## Kevin001

NCAAB ~ Iowa St. @ Texas A&M


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Jan 29, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Wild Thornberrys: Iron Curtain


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jan 29, 2015


----------



## CWe

Spurs vs Cavaliers (TNT)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri Jan 29, 2016


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior: The Finale


----------



## ourwater

Sea Rescue: Someone to Watch Over Them


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: The Official Start of the Political Revolution


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Jan 29, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Foreign Correspondent: The Road To Timbuktu


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S20 E08


----------



## Hikikomori2014

The 100


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jul 17, 2015 (Outrage Over death of Sandra Bland while in Texas jail; vehicles on California highway engulfed in flames when wildfire jumps freeway; special bond between pediatric nurse and little girl battling cancer.)


----------



## ourwater

How Do They Do It?: Dock Cranes, Plastic Bags, Baubles


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Identity


----------



## ourwater

Xploration Outer Space: Space Camp


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Overdrive

The Following


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth: Tension City


----------



## ourwater

We The Economy: A Bee's Invoice: The Hidden Value In Nature


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Feb 7, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Extant: The New Frontier


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Jan 31, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Riverwatch January 8, 2016 (Delaware Riverkeeper, Published on Jan 8, 2016)


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Jan 31, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S15 E09


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Feb 26, 2010


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: GOP Debate Analysis; Scott Malcomson; Mike Allen


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Tracks Ahead: Trains of Cuba


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S10 E10


----------



## ourwater

Australia's Next Top Model: Getting Back to Basics


----------



## SusanStorm

Z nation.

Sent fra min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Feb 1, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Matrix Experience


----------



## SlightlyJaded

Arrested Development. I've been marathoning it on Netflix and it can always makes me laugh


----------



## ourwater

Children on the Titanic [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Scrubs: Our Couples


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Terzi On the Economy and Japan’s Currency War With China


----------



## Kevin001

The Magicians (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Women Behind Bars: Rita and Chanel


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: The Iowa Caucuses, More Dem Debates, and Why You Should Fear Ted Cruz


----------



## Alcadaeus

Dragonball super: Finally past the movie's plot


----------



## ourwater

Jessie: Evil Times Two


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Feb 1, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Tyler Posey On ‘Teen Wolf,’ His First Kiss & a Potential Career Change


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Feb 1, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Mellem Venne: En Kun Ven


----------



## ourwater

Prime Suspect: Underwater


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

The Hotel New Hampshire: Family Tragedy


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Mar 9, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Dexter: Finding Freebo


----------



## starryeyed1

Call the Midwife. Im cutting edge...


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Feb 2, 2016


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

News and The Xfiles new series


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S07 E19


----------



## ourwater

The Alyona Show: DOJ LIBOR Probe What a Joke


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Jumping Ship


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Feb 1, 2016


----------



## ourwater

New Zealand Moments In Time - 1966 - TVNZ - 1991 (gb per, Published on Aug 31, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

HuffPost Live Conversations: Anna Faris and JB Smoove


----------



## Kevin001

ESPN Mike & Mike (currently)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Feb 2, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Rickards On China’s Reserves Crisis and Buffett’s Oil Play


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live: Tue, Feb 2, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Watchdog: Episode #26.3


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Feb 2, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Feb 2, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Iowa's Coin Toss Democracy


----------



## twitchy666

*in 1976. No TV since that year, thanks*

I can't remember the name of it but possibly

A-Team, Starky, Hutch, Scooby, Knight Rider


----------



## blue2

Pawn stars ...those guys get some interesting stuff in the shop :/ plus chumlee is pin-up material


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Iowa Caucuses Recap; Michael Milken; 'Cartel Land'


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: Bob and Carol and Nick and Schmidt


----------



## ladyscuttle

The People vs OJ Simpson!


----------



## ourwater

Rudy Maxa's Travel: Paris, France


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Feb 3, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Yahoo's Implosion and Auerback On the US


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose The Week: Fri, Jan 29, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Clippers)


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Feb 3, 2016


----------



## Still Waters

The movie about Bernie Madoff -going to watch the remainder of it tonight.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Dec 18, 2014


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Feb 3, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Grace Helbig Reveals Her Favorite YouTubers, Talks Body Image Pressures & Previews New Book


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Warlord


----------



## ourwater

Martin Shkreli pleads Fifth before Congress (foxnews.com, Feb. 04, 2016 - 5:29 - 32-year-old 'pharma bro' mocks lawmakers on Capitol Hill)


----------



## ourwater

Ultimate Factories: UPS Worldport


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Feb 3, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Feb 04, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Tunnelbanan: Episode #3.8


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: China Reserve Depletion and Lynn Parramore On Inequality


----------



## Kevin001

American Idol (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Arthur: Whip. Mix. Blend/Staycation


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Where Have All the 'Missing' Migrant Children Gone?


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: President Obama’s Speech at the Islamic Society; Superbowl Ads; Amos Gitai


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: S08 E27


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Feb 4, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Friends: The One with Rachel's Going Away Party


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Irresponsible


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S19 E12


----------



## Ghostly Presence

Twin Peaks.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Feb 4, 2016


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## smeeble

What Would You Do?


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Feb 4, 2016


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Family Feud


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Feb 4, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Travel with Kids: England: Bath & Stonehenge


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Pelicans)


----------



## ourwater

Time Team: Maryland Usa


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: You Say You Want a (Political) Revolution


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Into the Badlands*, season 1.








The first episode was flat, but it really picked up after that. I can't wait for the second season.


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Today Live: Mon, Feb 1, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Today Live: Thu, Feb 4, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Danny Bowien; Al Hunt On the Story; 'Touched With Fire'


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Dumbbell Indemnity


----------



## ourwater

World War II Tank Overhaul: The M-24 Chaffee


----------



## ourwater

Supernanny: Peterfreund Family


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Brexit Support Swells, U.S. Jobs Numbers Disappoint


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Mavericks)


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S02 E19


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Bernie Erases Hillary's National Lead


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Feb 5, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Alaska State Troopers: Extreme Drug Bust


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Still


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Feb 5, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Feb 5, 2016


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S07 e30


----------



## HylianWarriorPrincess89

Bones


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Joy Behar Talks ‘The View’ Shakeups & Defends Donald Trump


----------



## ourwater

Tyresö Disc Golf Open Final 2015 (zerocoolace, Published on Aug 18, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters: Heir Apparition


----------



## Ckg2011

Outrageous Acts of Science.


----------



## Kevin001

NBA ~ Thunder @ Warriors.....great game.


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: Duel Dilemmas


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Oct 09, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Horrid Henry: Horrid Henry Meets the Queen


----------



## ourwater

Stargate SG-1: Tangent


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S08 E08


----------



## Nekomata

Kachou Ouji: Hard Rock Save the Space


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Feb 5, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Rockets)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Local news


----------



## Nekomata

Monster.


----------



## ourwater

Winter Farming Boosts Rural Maine Economy (http://www.pbs.org, 26:46 Aired: 02/16/11)


----------



## ourwater

Australia's Got Talent: S06 E17


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Feb 7, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Mayday Air Crash Investigation: Head-on Collision


----------



## ourwater

You've Been Framed: S19 E18


----------



## ourwater

Big Brother IL: S06 E15


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Feb 7, 2016


----------



## Still Waters

Mercy Street


----------



## SouthWest

Final episode of BBC's _War & Peace_ - a great conclusion to a very fine adaptation.


----------



## Kevin001

News ~ CNN


----------



## Toad Licker

Superbowl 50 (Panthers vs. Broncos)


----------



## ourwater

Helicopter Rescue: Episode 2


----------



## ourwater

Early years education: Sweden versus the UK (The Reliquary, Uploaded on Feb 11, 2008 )


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth: The Big Mo


----------



## ourwater

ORF Universum Documentaries: The Treasury - Viennas Natural History Museum


----------



## ourwater

Wie is de Mol: S08 E08


----------



## ourwater

Fortunes: S01 E07


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S16 E13


----------



## ourwater

ABC News Specials: Republican Presidential Debate


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Greek Markets Plummet to 25-Year Low


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Feb 8, 2016


----------



## Kevin001

The Magicians (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Debate Analysis; Jim Nantz; ISIS in Libya


----------



## ourwater

Punk'd: Dave Navarro, Carmen Electra, Tara Reid


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Missing


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Feb 8, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Feb 8, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Feb 8, 2016


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Skeletal Replicas, Ice Buckets & Servers, Dining Chairs, Inground Pools


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Ghostly Presence

The 100.


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: From A to B and Back Again


----------



## slyfox

X-Files


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Feb 9, 2016


----------



## SouthWest

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine season 5 episode 24 - 'Call to Arms'


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Don't Cry Over Spilled Octopus


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Bill Clinton Smears Bernie As Sexist


----------



## ourwater

Davos 2016 - The Outlook for Russia (World Economic Forum, Published on Jan 22, 2016)


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Feb 8, 2016


----------



## Kevin001

NBA ~ Rockets @ Warriors (currently)


----------



## ourwater

VW Volkswagen Dieselgate emission scandal press conference Q&A with CEO and Chairman (Autogefühl, Published on Dec 12, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Feb 9, 2015


----------



## iamthewill

Been watching Lost. Hit season 4 and frankly I'm completely lost in what's happening. ;(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

Intruders: There Is No End


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Feb 9, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Jim Rickards: Monetary Solutions Can't Solve Structural Problems


----------



## CosmicLow

HIMYM Series.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: New Hampshire's Feeling the Bern!


----------



## ourwater

Golf Tips: Punch Shot


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Feb 10, 2016


----------



## DaveCan

Starting season 8 of Foyles War tonight. Awesome show!


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: ‘The People V. O.J. Simpson’ Star Courtney B. Vance Recalls His ‘Elation’ Over the Simpson Verdict & Opens Up About the #OscarsSoWhite Controversy


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Michael McKean On ‘Better Call Saul’ & #OscarsSoWhite


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: The New Hampshire Primary; 'Zoolander 2'


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Feb 9, 2016


----------



## ourwater

BBC Coast Australia: South Australia


----------



## slyfox

Lucifer


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Fed’s Yellen Signals Rate Hike Caution Amidst Global Volatility


----------



## ourwater

Forensic Files: Scratching the Surface


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Feb 10, 2016


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Punkin Chunkin Edition


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Feb 10, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose The Week: Fri, Feb 5, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Blazers)


----------



## smeeble

Dogs 101 >:[


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S12 E08


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Steve Keen: Too Much Private Debt


----------



## TryingMara

The Graham Norton Show


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Feb 11, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: New Hampshire Primary Analysis; Richard Eyre


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Feb 11, 2016


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Legends of Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Are We Safe from Wall Street Scams?


----------



## ourwater

Be My Valintine, Charlie Brown


----------



## max87

Fear the walking dead on AMC


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: Supersonic Ping Pong/ Ice Cannon


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Feb 11, 2016


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Feb 9, 2016


----------



## ourwater

German Fighters


----------



## SilentStrike

Shuriken Sentai Ninninger 47
Thank God it is over, just a hugely disappointing ending all around, the weakest final villain ever and Super Star Ninger did not make an appearance, it is an rare example of a sixth ranger power up(think Battlizer), it only appeared in the last few episodes where he got an new form and sword and finisher, and he only uses his new finisher once, only transform to Super Star Ninger twice in the entire show and he usually gives the other members of the team his new sword and again despite being introduced in the last few episodes and only being used twice it did not even appear in the last episode in the last battle...why the hell did they even bother to give the sixth ranger an exclusive power up and finisher so late if they were not going to use it?


----------



## SouthWest

Sons of Anarchy series finale: Papa's Goods - It was only ever going to end one way.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Gary Johnson: Have a Vote & Axe to Grind? I'm Your Candidate!


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Incredibly Strange Creatures


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter (currently)


----------



## TryingMara

Property Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA All-Star Weekend: Rising Stars Challenge


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Feb 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Alan Gilbert


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Feb 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Feb 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Japanese Yields Go Negative and German Production Drops Again


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S09 E14


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Feb 12, 2016


----------



## Kevin001

NCAAB ~ Virginia @ Duke (currently).......crazy game.


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Bernie Slams Hillary's Relationship With Henry Kissinger


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S12 E21


----------



## ourwater

Great Continental Railway Journeys: Athens to Thessaloniki


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: I Think We're Fighting the Germans, Right?


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: New Kids on the Blecch


----------



## Meroko

a show on animal planet called 'must love cats'.


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Travelers


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Space Cadet


----------



## ourwater

Bones: The Predator in the Pool


----------



## eukz

Fargo.

I think it's been the best thing I've watched since the end of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA All-Star Weekend: Slam Dunk Contest


----------



## ourwater

BBC One Swedish Sisters (In 2008, BBC cameras filmed two Swedish sisters throwing themselves into traffic on the M6. When it was shown on BBC One, nearly 7 million viewers were glued to their screens, and millions more watched it later.)


----------



## anxiousanddepressed

Heroes Reborn


----------



## ourwater

The Story of Content: Rise of the New Marketing


----------



## ourwater

Dive Detectives: Edmund Fitzgerald


----------



## ourwater

Target NZ: S14 E17


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: The Fed Turns Dovish


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Feb 14, 2016


----------



## ourwater

National Geographic Explorer: Beyond the Movie: The Lord of the Rings


----------



## TryingMara

The People v. OJ Simpson: American Crime Story


----------



## TryingMara

eukz said:


> Fargo.
> 
> I think it's been the best thing I've watched since the end of Breaking Bad.


It's excellent. What season are you on?


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: Reagan


----------



## ourwater

Watchdog Test House; S01 E02


----------



## eukz

TryingMara said:


> It's excellent. What season are you on?


Just ended S2. Both seasons are pretty equal objectively, but I prefered S2 since I felt it had a bit more of everything (more action, conflicts, topics, characters). Damn, it was 20 episodes of epicness, and it's gonna be a long wait till season 3.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Cuba Gooding, Jr. On Playing O.J. Simpson & His Favorite Career Moments


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Emergence


----------



## ourwater

Scrubs: My Student


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth: The Winnowing


----------



## ourwater

Whose Line is it Anyway? (UK): S28 E06


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Universe: Visitation


----------



## ourwater

Predateurs: L'art de l'embuscade


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA All-Star Game


----------



## ourwater

House hunters International: S47 E05


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Feb 14, 2016


----------



## cak

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Don't Monkey with Mendel


----------



## LeaSeydoux

*Comedy: Broad City*

Broad City, because sometimes I just need a good laugh:laugh:


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Feb 14, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Fed’s Yellen Signals Rate Hike Caution Amidst Global Volatility


----------



## andretti

watching the dunk contest again. some friends came to chill


----------



## Equity

I was "forced" to watch Prison Break. I haven't got an opinion. Okay I didn't like it much but I got into some of the suspense of what was going on. But I didn't want to keep hearing much after the cam wasn't put towards it.


----------



## ourwater

The Gadget Show: S14 E10


----------



## TryingMara

eukz said:


> Just ended S2. Both seasons are pretty equal objectively, but I prefered S2 since I felt it had a bit more of everything (more action, conflicts, topics, characters). Damn, it was 20 episodes of epicness, and it's gonna be a long wait till season 3.


I enjoyed both seasons too. I liked season one a bit more, but that partly has to do with the actors, a few of which I'm a big fan. Regardless they were both great and I am not looking forward to waiting long for the next season. 2017 seems so far away...


----------



## ourwater

The Hotel Inspector: S08 E04


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Staffan De Mistura; Gravitational Waves; Von Miller


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Japan’s Economy Contracts in Fourth Quarter


----------



## ourwater

Fifth Gear: S19 E02


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Feb 15, 2016


----------



## Kevin001

The Magicians (currently)


----------



## andretti

no basketball till thursday makes me a sad andretti . 

forced to watch tv smh. 

watching the season premiere of better call saul.


----------



## Still Waters

X-Files


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## unemployment simulator

x-files


----------



## ourwater

The Complete History of Air Combat: Pilots at War


----------



## sentencegenerator

Degrassi: The Next Generation. 

........


Don't judge me. It's a good show.


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Universe: Common Descent


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Bernie's Gonna Win Nevada and South Carolinal


----------



## ourwater

Stargate SG-1: Fallout


----------



## TryingMara

Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The People VS OJ


----------



## ourwater

Duck Dynasty: Quack-O-Lantern


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Feb 16, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Russia, Saudi Arabia Strike Deal On Oil Production Freeze


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Feb 15, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Deadly Women: No Mercy


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Larry Flynt: Scalia Most Damaging Person Ever to Scotus


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Feb 16, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Aquaponics System Grows Food on Boat Using Rainwater & Solar Power (Learn Organic Gardening at GrowingYourGreens, Published on Sep 3, 2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Innocence


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Race & Space: Stephan James & Eugene Cernan


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S13 E28


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Jan 31, 2012


----------



## twitchy666

You've Been Framed

today I got barked at by a pug in street

owner loved it. Dog was obsessed in me.

scrambling with claws against tarmac in heavy rain trying to reach me.
I tried to reach out too. She held the reigns

other friend from work loves pugs to. Now I do

I felt my lungs collapsing with laughing


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Feb 16, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Rudy Maxa's Travel: Berlin, Germany


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: Good Thing I Took That Human Anatomy Class in High School


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Outcast


----------



## TryingMara

Seinfeld


----------



## Theathf1

Man seeking Woman. Highly underrated


----------



## Kevin001

American Idol (currently)


----------



## AffinityWing

Game of Thrones


----------



## ourwater

The Revenant - Official Movie Review (What The Flick?!, Published on Dec 21, 2015)


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Apple Sees Red Over Encryption Court Order


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Ash Carter


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Feb 17, 2016


----------



## Boppy

Watching Better Call Saul, now! just trying to pass the time till my Nardil arrives!!


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Feb 17, 2016


----------



## ourwater

German Armour: The Panzer I and II


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Feb 17, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Bernie: Gov't Has Money for War, But Not for Flint?


----------



## ourwater

Today's Headlines: Wednesday 3rd February (News Corp Australia, Feb 2, 2016 High Court for Nauru detention, pedestrian killed at Largs North, cockatoos caused fiery truck crash, Victoria Police target hoons.)


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Yves Smith: Banks Are Still Getting Away With a Lot


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Gonzalo Lira On Hyperinflation and Cullen Roche On Economic Myths


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Feb 17, 2016


----------



## ourwater

NCIS: Los Angeles: Enemy Within


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S14 E07


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: Wig


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Aug 15, 2010


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Feb 16, 2016


----------



## NerdlySquared

Started watching "The Last Kindom" not sure about it yet but it's ok so far


----------



## sentencegenerator

The most recent X-Files episode. 

This one was...different. Not really sure what to think about it.


----------



## Kevin001

American Idol


----------



## Ghostly Presence

The Walking Dead.


----------



## SouthWest

Drunk History UK - I prefer the American version because the narrators know some actual history instead of comedians trying to be funny, but it's not bad when I have 20 minutes to kill.


----------



## lonerroom

All That season 2 on youtube, I just love Vital Information with Lori Beth Denberg for your everyday life and Good Burger


----------



## lonerroom

Kevin001 said:


> American Idol


ew that show will rot your mind, watch something nice like Hey Arnold instead


----------



## Kevin001

lonerroom said:


> ew that show will rot your mind, watch something nice like Hey Arnold instead


Lol, I kinda like it. I like seeing average people chase their dreams.


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S12 E19


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Feb 18, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Feb 18, 2016


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: Commercial Myths


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters: Knights of the Living Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Clippers)


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Feb 18, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Punk'd: Eric Dill, Rihanna, Hugh Jackman


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: John Dickerson; Jennifer Jason Leigh; Richard Engel


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Feb 18, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Tornadoes hit Oklahoma, Arkansas (timesofindia, 22 views (26 Mar 2015, 7:46PM


----------



## Safespaces

CNN


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Feb 19, 2016


----------



## lonerroom

Kevin001 said:


> Lol, I kinda like it. I like seeing average people chase their dreams.


That show is so cruel, but if you like it then do what you want.


----------



## ourwater

The Forensic Files: Covet Thy Neighbor


----------



## Kevin001

lonerroom said:


> That show is so cruel, but if you like it then do what you want.


Why is it cruel? I've been watching it for years.


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Homer to the Max


----------



## lonerroom

Kevin001 said:


> Why is it cruel? I've been watching it for years.


I just think its cruel to watch people humiliate themselves on TV and the mean judges mock them and make fun of them, but that is just what I think.


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Brexit’ Talks Drag Into Weekend, Silicon Valley Bigwigs Back Apple


----------



## ourwater

Heir Hunters UK: S07 E07


----------



## sentencegenerator

lonerroom said:


> I just think its cruel to watch people humiliate themselves on TV and the mean judges mock them and make fun of them, but that is just what I think.


Wasn't that mostly Simon? I haven't watched it in years but Simon is gone.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Whispers


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Hillary's Lobbyist Superdelegates vs. Bernie's Political Revolution


----------



## lonerroom

sentencegenerator said:


> Wasn't that mostly Simon? I haven't watched it in years but Simon is gone.


Yeah I never totally watched the show I just saw bits and pieces in the past. I prefer to watch a movie with a good story than watch TV shows like that.


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: S07 E13


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

Ash vs. Evil Dead


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: An Hour With Felipe Calderon, President of Mexico


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Feb 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Bernie Takes Lead Over Hillary in New National Poll


----------



## ourwater

Life Below Zero: The Bottom Line


----------



## ourwater

Technological Marvels of the Ancient World: Power


----------



## ourwater

Technological Marvels of the Ancient World: Medicine


----------



## ourwater

Technological Marvels of the Ancient World: Warfare


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Feb 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Scrubs: My Extra Mile


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, 19, 2016


----------



## TryingMara

Property Brothers


----------



## ourwater

Popcorn With Peter Travers: John Travolta On How His Latest Role Fits Into His Iconic Career


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Candace Cameron Talks ‘Fuller House’, the GOP & Her Faith in God


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose The Week: Fri, Feb 12, 2016


----------



## funnynihilist

Dark Shadows


----------



## ourwater

How to Prep Your Car For Winter - Part 1 - Clean -Chemical Guys


----------



## ourwater

Ultimate Factories: M-1 Tank


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Aug 22, 2010 (Interview With Hamid Karzai, Daisy Khan and Joy Levitt on the Ground Zero Mosque, The Roundtable, In Memoriam)


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Today Live: Wed, Feb 3, 2016


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Black Sails


----------



## Alcadaeus

The 100


----------



## andretti

black mirrors-15 million merits.- omg im so in love with that girl. shes so gorgeous but the dude that helped her out should've known. "dont save her" . never bend over backwards for people. People just arent worth it , everyone has a price. Even he had a price, dude was in the exact same position and sold out. He deserved to get heart broken for being a hypocrite and a sell out. finding someone who doesnt have a price is like finding the loch ness monster.

man this show is something else. crazy as show and im not a huge fan of tv shows but this show is something vicious.


----------



## ourwater

Naked Chef: Back to School


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Fly Fishing Reels House Paint Weaving Looms Ice Makers


----------



## TryingMara

The People v OJ Simpson: American Crime Story


----------



## Kevin001

Flea Market Flip


----------



## ourwater

Travel with Kids: Wales: History & Roman Legacy


----------



## UkrBrig

The Walking Dead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

Police Ten 7: Episode 2


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Clippers)


----------



## ourwater

City By City: Munich, Germany


----------



## ourwater

Le Chacal: Le Convoi De. L.Extreme S02 E06


----------



## ourwater

Ocean Mysteries: Tirimbina Wildlife Refuge


----------



## ourwater

COPS: Love Bites


----------



## ourwater

ABC 20/20: Fri, Apr 22, 2011


----------



## ourwater

South Beach Tow: Game Changer


----------



## udit thakur

friends season 8


----------



## ourwater

Spongebob Squarepants - Sponge for Hire: The Camping Episode


----------



## ourwater

CSI Cyber: Crash


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Feb 21, 2016


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Marco Polo


----------



## ourwater

Monster Jam Orlando Florida 2013 Citrus Bowl


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: John Quiggin On Zombie Economics and Steve Keen Talks Reality of Endogenous Money


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth: Fear and Loathing


----------



## ourwater

Fifth Gear: S17 E02


----------



## flyingMint

Bates Motel.


----------



## ourwater

The Whispers: Broken Child


----------



## ourwater

12 Pa Liv Och Dod: S05 E11


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S08 E06


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S19 E10


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S14 E09


----------



## ourwater

Dog with a Blog: Stan-ning Guard


----------



## ourwater

Fox News Sunday: Sun, Feb 21, 2016


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Multi-tools/Jojoba Oil/Marionettes


----------



## ourwater

Rail Away: Denmark to Sweden


----------



## ourwater

Fifth Gear: S25 E06


----------



## VC132

WArriors game


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Feb 21, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Jazz vs. Blazers)


----------



## SouthWest

Agent Carter season 2 episode 4: Smoke and Mirrors


----------



## ourwater

Border Security: Australia's Frontline: S11 E09


----------



## ourwater

Vroeger of later? Episode #2.13


----------



## ourwater

Brad Meltzer's Decoded: Apocalypse in Georgia S01 E10


----------



## ourwater

PBS Frontline: Digital Nation


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Rickards On Helicopter Money and Ariely On Confabulation


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Feb 22, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose The Week: Fri, Feb 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Apple Encryption; Politics; Marley Dias


----------



## Kevin001

The Magicians (currently)


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Feb 18, 2016


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: Titanic Survival


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters: Please Sign The Ghost Book Grants Last Investigation


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Feb 22, 2016


----------



## Bbpuff

Bob's Boigers! I love saying it like that. God that show is so good, in fact I'm gonna watch more.


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Brexit


----------



## ourwater

Drunk History: New Mexico


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Rnc Attacking Hillary for Racist Campaign in 2008


----------



## JustThisGuy

The X-Files, season 10.








I enjoyed it. Lot of naysayers, but to me, X-Files is back in a big way.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Feb 22, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Ally

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## bluecrime

Better Call Saul


----------



## ourwater

The Ghost Inside My Child: Death On The Farm & Parents Who Harm Death On The Farm & Parents Who Harm


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Marco Polo
~ Outsiders


----------



## ourwater

Social Security Changes in 2016 (Strong Retirement Income Solutions, Published on Feb 23, 2016)


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks Fri, Feb 19, 2016 (Reporter: Black People Shouldn’t Vote For Bernie Sanders | Why Trump Is DOMINATING | He’s Back! George Campaigns For Jeb | Kanye Doesn’t Want “White Publications” Writing About His Music)


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me: Nighthawks


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Bill Gates


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: De Bolle On Brazil and DiMartino Booth On Monetary Policy


----------



## SplendidBob

Vikings


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Feb 22, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: An Hour With Warren Buffett


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Feb 23, 2016


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S13 E04


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: 2016 Race: Can Anyone Stop Trump & Clinton Now?


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S09 E14


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S12 E20


----------



## ourwater

Interview with Elsie Fisher for Despicable Me (Critics Choice Movies, Uploaded on Jul 7, 2010)


----------



## ourwater

Superstore: Labor


----------



## sentencegenerator

Big Brother:Canada- Season 1 episode 14


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Feb 23, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: De Bolle On Brazil and DiMartino Booth On Monetary Policy


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Chris Martenson's Bubble Pricking and Thom Hartmann On the Debt Ceiling Kicking


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Feb 23, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Feb 23, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: My Struggle II


----------



## JayDivision

Just started watching the new season of the X-Files.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S06 E10


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: Bubble Trouble


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Feb 23, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nets vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Popcorn With Peter Travers: Tom McCarthy Says 'The Cobbler's' Failure "fueled" Him for 'Spotlight'


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Feb 24, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Ted Olson; Michael Hayden


----------



## Loosh

Better Call Saul.


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: S11 E13


----------



## ourwater

Autism/Speech Therapy/auditory training/learning sounds, _Melissa Brooks, Uploaded on Dec 20, 2007_


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Wood Windows, Woven Cashmere, Plastic Recyclers, and Architectural Glass


----------



## ourwater

Global Current November 1, 2015, _GlobalCurrent, Published on Feb 22, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Game Night: Sealed with a Kesha


----------



## ourwater

Game Shakers: Shark Explosion


----------



## ourwater

Gaim - Relax & Restore


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Galbraith On Sanders' Economics and Denninger On Apple vs. FBI


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Feb 24, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Border Patrol: New Zealand: S07 E07


----------



## ourwater

Google bosses grilled by MPs over tax, _Channel 4 news, Published on Feb 11, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Can Anyone Stop Donald Trump?


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Kings)


----------



## Kevin001

American Idol (currently)


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Feb 24, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Tayo the Little Bus: Joey, the Magician


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made Dream Cars: Porsche 918 Spyder


----------



## slyfox

Better Call Saul


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: DiMartino Booth On Subprime Auto and Galbraith On Fixing US Growth


----------



## ourwater

NASA X: Unmanned Aircraft Systems


----------



## ourwater

Imcare Det Soede Liv: S02 E02


----------



## twitchy666

at school in 1970s


----------



## lizzy19

Baskets


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: What Does It Mean to Be a "Liberal" Today?


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S25 E14


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: George Mitchell: DC Has Weaponized Judicial Nominations


----------



## ourwater

Causes Of Autism In Pregnancy, _Garwood, Published on Nov 3, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Feb 25, 2016


----------



## Charmander

Dexter. I've recently started watching it while I've been off sick, and I'm really getting into it!


----------



## lonerroom

As if you would care.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Feb 25, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Feb 25, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Developmental Speech Language Training Through Music for Children with Autism Spectrum Disorders The, _William Garcia, Published on Dec 20, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Feb 25, 2016


----------



## SouthWest

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine season 6 episode 13: Far Beyond the Stars


----------



## ourwater

Happiness Is a Warm Blanket, Charlie Brown


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S16 E09


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Apr 9, 2014, _Young Preachers, Central African Republic, Baby George's Adorable Royal Playdate _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Kevin Spacey; Maria Konnikova


----------



## Minaj

Not seen 30 Rock till now. Been binge watching it for about a week. Now on season 5


----------



## ourwater

2016 Deaf Futsal 20 Nov 216 Women Thailand Sweden Nimibutr Stadium, _Deaf Futsal 2015, Published on Nov 22, 2015_


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Room: Jacob Tremblay Interview, _Bonnie Laufer Krebs, Published on Sep 21, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob SquarePants: This Gullible Pants/Overbooked


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Supercharge Your Brain: Drs. John Ratey & Michael Merzenich


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Oct 13, 2014, _Anti-Czar Fox News Shamelessly Demands An Ebola Czar | Budget Cuts Cost Us An Ebola Vaccine | Pope Says Gays No Longer Totally Evil | Indigenous People's Day Replacing Columbus Day? | Thousands Of Snapchat Profiles Hacked - The Snappening _


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Stargate Universe: The Greater Good


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: John Micklethwait; Neel Kashkari; Gov. McAuliffe; Roger Angell


----------



## ourwater

What is GPL License ? by Reiner Kersten - FSF Europe, _Association Intelli'N, Uploaded on Aug 6, 2009_


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Fiancee for a Day


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Feb 26, 2016


----------



## The Starry night

Hmm....


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## unemployment simulator

ghost adventures s11 e11


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Crayons/Wooden Kayaks/Lawn Mowers/Gold Chains


----------



## ourwater

Modern Marvels: Keep Out


----------



## ourwater

Today's Headlines : Wednesday 3rd February, _News Corp Australia, Published on Feb 2, 2016, High Court for Nauru detention, pedestrian killed at Largs North, cockatoos caused fiery truck crash, Victoria Police target hoons._


----------



## ourwater

Supernanny: S10 E12


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Rupauls Drag Race / Season 6.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Bitcoin Goes to Washington and the Secret Trade Agreement


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Shrinking Trade and Growth As G-20 Meets


----------



## ourwater

Emily Tonti teaches phonics lessons with a severely dyslexic child, _AlexEverettmedia, Published on Nov 22, 2013_


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Lakers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Black Sails


----------



## ourwater

Room 101: S12 E07


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Feb 19, 2010


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Feb 26, 2016


----------



## SplendidBob

Walking Dead.

Some new Vikings today though, and completely forgot about Black Sails, so have a bunch of those to burn through


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Feb 26, 2016, _Brie Larson Reveals How Her Role in 'Room' Hit Close to Home; Host Chris Rock Teases Oscars 'Blackout' Ahead of Show _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Feb 26, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Knowing Her


----------



## TryingMara

Conan


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Apr 9, 2015, _New SC Cop Dash Cam Video Shows Moments Before Shooting; What Life Is Like for '7 Little Johnstons'; 'Star Wars' Secrets Provide New Filmmaking Details _


----------



## ourwater

Learning Ally, Formerly RFB&D Dyslexia Awareness Training Part 2 of 4 (Five components of reading), _DyslexiaAwarenessCampaign, Uploaded on Feb 11, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Reagan to Blame for NSA Spying?,_ Thom talks with Investigative Journalist Marcy Wheeler about the ACLU's new report detailing how President Reagan authorized NSA spying via an executive order and California's banning of plastic bags with Aaron Weil. _


----------



## ourwater

Fifth Gear: S19 E14


----------



## Kevin001

NBA ~ Warriors @ Thunder (currently)


----------



## UkrBrig

The Walking Dead. Episodes 9-10 were just craaaaaazy! And it`s good.


----------



## AffinityWing

RWBY


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S19 E27


----------



## ourwater

Silent Hill Interview with Jodelle Ferland, _DAYONEskull, Uploaded on Jul 24, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: Secrets & Flies


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Bart-Mangled Banner


----------



## lethe1864

Blindspot marathon on USA


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars The Force Awakens Carrie Fisher, JJ Abrams, Lupita Wyong'o, Daisy Ridley, Adam Driver, _CineMovie, Published on Dec 17, 2015_


----------



## 00000000

Open heart, outsiders, orpthan black, the walking dead and homeland.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equity

My bezzer's been showing me Skins for a while, someone watching something at the same time has essentially been the only way to get me to watch a tv show in recent years. It's definitely an improvement over Prison Break, and it often seems like satire. I get some of the stuff now about someone on here having liked one of the characters more. I think one of the best bits is seeing Michelle's changing facial expressions haha


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars The Force Awakens's Harrison Ford, Oscar Isaac, Gwendoline Christie, John Boyega, _CineMovie, Published on Dec 16, 2015_


----------



## euphoria04

re-watching LOST after some years, don't think I'll ever get sick of this show

Man, this song hits me in dem feels...





I see Locke much like I see myself. Pitiable character doomed to live a tragic life, entirely out of our control. Determined from birth.

Sometimes all it seems to take is feeling unwanted by the most important person in our lives (at the time) to ruin us forever.

And on that note, here's the famous scene that introduced the world to the _real_ Locke


----------



## ourwater

The Flame Trees of Thika: A Real Sportsman


----------



## euphoria04

Other scenes that I love:


----------



## ourwater

The Young TurksTue, Mar 10, 2015, _Senators Get Backlash Over Letter To Iran | Senator Tom Cotton Defends Letter | Unarmed Man Shot And Killed By Cop | Gym Kicks Woman Out For Complaining About Transman | Football Player Drops University Of Oklahoma After Racist Fraternity Controversy_


----------



## ourwater

Dani Geddes and Jodelle Ferland Accents and England, _danig657, Uploaded on Feb 24, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

The Dangers With Coming of Age in a Social Media-Fueled World, _abcnews.go.com, Feb 23, 2016, 9:27 PM ET, Nightline_


----------



## ourwater

Jacob Tremblay Wins Best Young Actor/Actress | 2016 Critics' Choice Awards, _A&E, Published on Jan 17, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

The FBI Files: Death of a Diplomat


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S05 E10


----------



## ourwater

InnerVoice App: The Next-Step in Technology for Autism, _Gary Bryan, Published on Jun 6, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Catalyst: S07 E01


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Prick up Your Ears


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: The Facebook of Wall Street and the Uranium Bull Market


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Racist, Greedy Donald Trump Surging in Polls


----------



## ourwater

The Italian (2005) Official® Trailer [HD], _Universal Markets, Published on Jul 24, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

How not to get fired for Ferguson social media post, _USA TODAY, Published on Nov 18, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Netflix CEO and founder Reed Hastings about the future of digital entertainment, _siliconrepublic, Uploaded on Jan 11, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

Finance Latest News: Hulu Owners Cancel Auction - Again, _wochit Business, Published on Jul 12, 201_3


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Feb 26, 2016, _Syria ceasefire brokered by the United States and Russia; Chris Christie endorses Donald Trump; Matt Damon on his Oscar nomination for, "The Martian." _


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Bulls)


----------



## SouthWest

The 100 season 3 episode 2: Wanheda - Part 2


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Feb 26, 2016


----------



## Loosh

NHL Hockey - Kings vs Ducks.


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Feb 28, 2016


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Boku Dake ga Inai Machi ^_^


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Feb 26, 2015, _ISIS Smashes Priceless Ancient Statues | Bullets Counted In Police Shooting Of Fleeing Man | Nuns Shot In Head Right In Front Of Bill O'Reilly's Imagination | Northeast US Sea Levels Rise 4 Inches In Two Years | Abercrombie & Fitch Refused To Hire Muslim _


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: The Haunting of Deck Twelve


----------



## ourwater

Madeline: _Madeline in Cannes_


----------



## ourwater

Fox News Sunday: Sun, Feb 28, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Road to the Multiverse


----------



## ourwater

Scrubs: My Hard Labor


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth: Confidence Game


----------



## ourwater

Made in Denmark Challenge 2015, _Made in Denmark Golf, Published on May 19, 2015_


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Pacers)


----------



## ourwater

Time Team: Coventry Cathedral


----------



## ourwater

In Plain Sight: Gilted Lily


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Iran Sanctions Lifted, Oil Hits New Low


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Say Goodbye


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Feb 29, 2016, 2016 _Oscars Recap: Highlights From Hollywood's Biggest Night; Lady Gaga's 2016 Oscar Performance Wowed Fans; Meet the Hidden Star of 'The Revenant'. _


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Shrinking Trade and Growth As G-20 Meets


----------



## Loosh

Rocko's Modern Life.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Max Levchin; Oscar Preview


----------



## ourwater

Game Shakers: Tiny Pickles


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose The Week: Fri, Feb 26, 2016


----------



## Loosh

WWE Raw.


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Take My Advice...Please


----------



## ourwater

0:01 / 22:43Swipe | Volcanoes & Extreme Data In Iceland, _Sky News, Published on Dec 23, 2015 _


----------



## Kevin001

The Voice


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Christie Throws His Weight Behind Trump


----------



## ourwater

Harlots, Housewives and Heroines A 17th Century History For Girls - Ep02


----------



## catcharay

X-files series. It's kind of fluffy but still, I enjoy it. Always got the impression Dana Scully is an ice queen but she's not.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S08 E13


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: 'The Circus'; Tim Cook


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Accordions/Pineapples/Artificial Joints


----------



## ourwater

Police Ten 7: S20 E07


----------



## mr hoang

Gotham. Mr freeeze!


----------



## ourwater

Dyslexia and ADHD : _Better Understanding and Treatment, Harold Levinson, Published on Jan 2, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Don Boudreaux and Richard Wolff’s Contrasting Ideas On Immigration and Minimum Wages


----------



## TenYears

Watching The Voice right now.


----------



## Kevin001

TenYears said:


> Watching The Voice right now.


Same, lol. :high5


----------



## TenYears

Kevin001 said:


> Same, lol. :high5


Lol, a lot of amazing talent so far. Angie (one that just performed) was pretty awesome...lot of them have been.....


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Feb 29, 2016


----------



## Kevin001

TenYears said:


> Lol, a lot of amazing talent so far. Angie (one that just performed) was pretty awesome...lot of them have been.....


Yep, she is the best so far tonight. I can't believe I've been watching this show since season 3 (Cassadee Pope). Best singing show although American Idol is really good right now.


----------



## ourwater

Pharmacist wins Walmart lawsuit_, WMUR-TV, Published on Jan 29, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Rickards On Gold in a Deflationary Zero-rate World


----------



## ourwater

HBO Documentaries: The Big Picture Rethinking Dyslexia


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning AmericaTue, Mar 1, 2016, _Voting Underway on Super Tuesday ; Exclusive: Ariel Winter Reveals How Breast Reduction Changed Her Life; 'Bachelor' Ben Higgins Drops a Bombshell, Plus Show's Latest Castoff. _


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Bill Press On Obama: We Expected More, _Bill Press, liberal radio & TV host, tells Larry about his disappointment in Obama as outlined in his new book, 'Buyer's Remorse: How Obama Let Progressives Down.' Then, anti-virus guru John McAfee on why the U.S. government isn't set-up to stop. _


----------



## ourwater

Mega Sentence: New UK cyberterrorism law may jail hackers for life, _RT, Published on Jun 17, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Bernie Gets Major Congressional Endorsement, _Tonight's Progressive Roundtable discusses whether anyone can beat Trump, a key congressional endorsement for Bernie Sanders, and Leonardo DiCaprio's words on climate change at last night's Oscars _


----------



## ourwater

Oregon City vs. Central Catholic Girls Soccer 10-5-2015_, BrightBlueJim, Streamed live on Oct 5, 2015_


----------



## jealousisjelly

gravity falls of course of course


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Mar 1, 2016, _Super Tuesday sees record voter turnout; Erin Andrews cross-examined; Scott Kelly says goodbye to the ISS and comes back to Earth. _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Mar 1, 2016, _Protester To Hillary Clinton: I Am Not A Super-Predator | Frank Luntz: Millennials Are "Terrifyingly Liberal" | If Cenk Were Obama: Supreme Court Nominee Edition | No Hate Crime Conviction For Three White Men Assaulting Black Student | "Idiocracy" Writer _


----------



## ourwater

Warships: _War Machine, HMCS Iroquois has a 30 million dollar inventory of missiles on board and carries triple torpedo launchers on each side of the ship. She has been designed to meet any threat, from land, sea, or air. _


----------



## AB1994

White collar but I'm about to go watch the good wife.


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob SquarePants: The Two Faces of Squidward/SpongeHenge


----------



## ourwater

Dog with a Blog: Stan Gets Schooled


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Jim Rickards Talks Financial Warfare and Eric Schneiderman Targets Barclays


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Harmony


----------



## ourwater

Physical Education Teacher: Grades 3-5, _sportdvds, Uploaded on Aug 19, 2007_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Mar 1, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Alaska: The Last Frontier: Marital Maintenance


----------



## ourwater

Collateral Murder: Notorious 2007 US Airstrike, _Journeyman Pictures, Uploaded on Apr 28, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

Fifth Gear: S19 E03


----------



## ourwater

Discovery Wings: Douglas A 1 Skyraider


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Justice Antonin Scalia


----------



## ourwater

Taken: Taken


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Knicks)


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S19 E01


----------



## catcharay

Better call saul. Not sure about this character as the standalone focal guy and his voice is very grating to me. He was better suited as a sidelong character. But I'll still be watching all.


----------



## unemployment simulator

derby d'Italia


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ American Crime
~ Blindspot


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Celtics)


----------



## AllyBally

Vampire Diaries


----------



## Kevin001

AllyBally said:


> Vampire Diaries


My sister loves that show. I would watch it but I just hate picking up a new show after several seasons have passed.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Mar 2, 2016


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S08 E02


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Super Tuesday; Tim Cook


----------



## ourwater

Democrats Living in Denmark Vote in Primary, _Associated Press, Published on Mar 1, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Children watch the work of garbage with their garbage truck (Denmark), _Star Buzz News, Published on Feb 19, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters: Manson Murders


----------



## TryingMara

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Kevin001

American Idol (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Disney/ABC TV Taps Walmart, AOL Execs for New Strategic Roles , _wochit Business, Published on Sep 15, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Mark Zuckerberg Tells Facebook Employees "Black Lives Matter!" , _TheLipTV , Published on Feb 27, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

International Payment Methods - Escrow, Paypal, Bank Transfer , _Alibaba UK, Uploaded on Sep 7, 2011 _


----------



## ourwater

Astrill VPN Client , _astrillwaytostars , Published on May 15, _


----------



## ourwater

ADT Pulse Interactive Security System Overview , _Run Around Tech Uploaded on Oct 24, 2010, Uploaded on Oct 24, 2010_


----------



## Loosh

B's vs Hawks. NHL.


----------



## ourwater

mobile check deposit , _sanzyTUBE MIX , Published on Apr 12, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Obama Talks About San Bernardino California Mass Shooting, _Angelyn Adelle, Published on Mar 3, 2016 _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Mar 2, 2016,_ 'Modern Family' Star Opens Up on Breast Reduction, Legal Battle with Mother; Astronaut Scott Kelly Back on Earth After Year in Space. _


----------



## SunFlower2011

Duck Dynasty


----------



## ourwater

Muslims attack Catholics leaving Church, _Jesus Light of Life, Published on Feb 12, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Boom BustDiMartino Booth and Rickards On Investing During Volatility, _Tonight,in The Big Deal, Ameera and Edward talk about the markets and U_S_ stocks. _


----------



## ourwater

*iCloud unreliable after a break in. Will Gmail continue working?*

ADT pulse system not working, _pumpkinsweety44, Published on Jan 10, 2013

_


----------



## ourwater

Dog with a Blog: Avery's Wild Party


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry KingIs Hillary Turning the Corner On Her 'Trust' Issue?, _Polls have indicated significant public distrust of Hillary Clinton. But, do her recent primary wins suggest perceptions are changing? Her senior strategist tells Larry how her campaign is confronting voters' questions about her honesty. _


----------



## ourwater

SONY Handycam® HDR-PJ620 Video test Full HD camcorder, _Test Video Cam, Published on Oct 31, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning AmericaThu, Mar 3, 2016, _Hulk Hogan and Gawker in $100 Million Legal Battle; Police Officer Caught on Camera Slapping, Kicking Student; Astronaut Scott Kelly Reunited With Family_


----------



## ourwater

Kansas gunman shot dead after killing three, _timesofindia.com, 27 Feb, 2016 8:34am EST_


----------



## ourwater

The Young TurksWed, Mar 2, 2016, _Melissa Harris Perry Walks Off Of MSNBC I Trump: IRS Persecutes My Strong Christian Values | Chris Christie Endorses Donald Trump | Governor's Office KNEW Flint's Water Was Toxic Over A Year Ago | ****** Bulger Sent To Solitary For Masturbating _


----------



## ourwater

Fifth Gear: S16 E08


----------



## ourwater

Larry King NowAngela Bassett On Hillary Clinton, 'AHS' & Her Career, _Oscar-nominated actress Angela Bassett joins Larry King for a well-rounded discussion about the many iconic roles she's played, including Rosa Parks, as well as a look ahead at FX's 'American Horror Story' season 6. _


----------



## ourwater

The Apprentice: The Mayor of Stress Town


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Why Is the DNC Chair Siding With the Banksters?!?!, _In tonight's Daily Take Thom discusses how Congress is working to reform the Toxic Substances Control Act which would save Monsanto millions. _


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Saunas, Wheelchair Lifts, Dioramas


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Mar 3, 2016, _Police Officer Charged With Murder in Montgomery, Alabama; Mitt Romney and Donald Trump in war of words; young golfer amazes crowds including Tiger Woods with hole in one. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Mar 3, 2016, _Erin Andrews' Emotional Testimony in $75M Lawsuit; First 'Ghostbusters' Trailer Released. _


----------



## ourwater

Autism Awareness at Manchester Airport Terminal 1, _Manchester Airport Group, Published on Oct 19, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Published on Oct 19, 2013, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Planned Parenthood president Cecile Richards and Our Principles PAC's Tim Miller on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomb_erg _Television._


----------



## ourwater

Best Parks Ever: Best Parks for the Rise and Fall


----------



## ourwater

Dr. Danger: Syria


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Mosler: US Economy Weakness Will Continue, _In tonight's Big Deal, Ameera David and Edward talk about the latest coming out of the Eurozone. _


----------



## ourwater

Keeping Up With the Kardashians: Helping Hand


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ American Crime
~ Vikings
~ The 100


----------



## ourwater

The Patriot: Susan, _Channel for film dedications, Uploaded on Mar 22, 2010_


----------



## AllyBally

Kevin001 said:


> My sister loves that show. I would watch it but I just hate picking up a new show after several seasons have passed.


Haha yeah I know what you mean! I actually never used to watch it and just started binge watching it for the past month or so, so I'm finally caught up to where it airs on tv lol great show I'm so addicted to it now!!


----------



## Crisigv

Vikings

That's really the only show I watch other than the news, and Modern Family which comes on after the news while we're cleaning up after dinner.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Apr 27, 2010, S_ex Offender Next Door; Autistic Surfer; Goldman Sachs _


----------



## ourwater

Jurassic Park 3D Trailer


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Mar 4, 2016, _Soccer Star Brandi Chastain to Donate Brain to CTE Research; North Korea Claims to Approve Use of Nuclear Weapons; Biggest Moments of the Republican Debate_.


----------



## Michael1983

Robot Wars!


----------



## ourwater

User Location Information with PHP, _Codecourse, Published on Nov 18, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

The Young TurksThu, Mar 3, 2016, _Bernie Sanders Starts To Take The Gloves Off I Trump To Christie: Get On The Plane Go Home | Is MSNBC Dead? | Chris Rock: "You're Damn Right Hollywood Is Racist" | Leonardo DiCaprio Used Oscar Acceptance Speech To Deliver Important Message _


----------



## steph22

x files


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S17 E09


----------



## Pokefan

The Flash series 1 episode 4


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: US Jobs Numbers Increase Odds of 2016 Rate Hikes, _Tonight, in The Big Deal, Ameera and Edward Harrison discuss the chances of another recession. _


----------



## ourwater

2014 Run For the Dream California High School Indoor Track and Field Championships - Girls 4x400m,_ Lady Diablos, Published on Feb 19, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David MuirFri, Mar 4, 2016, _18 killed in Wisconsin from bacterial infection Elizabethkingia; cops testing mystery knife allegedly from OJ Simpson estate; closing arguments made in Erin Andrews trial._


----------



## ourwater

ABC NightlineFri, Mar 4, 2016, _Erich Nowsh Jr. and Derrick Andrews pleaded guilty to charges in the shooting death of Tammy Meyers._


----------



## ourwater

ABC NightlineMon, Jan 28, 2013, _Making Groceries Last Longer, 'Lucha Libre', 'Zero Dark Thirty'_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Mar 4, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by 2012 Republican presidential nominee Mitt Romney, Kellyanne Conway, president of Keep the Promise, and Matt Schlapp, chairman of the American Conservative Union._


----------



## ourwater

The Story Of China: S01 E01


----------



## Gavroche

American Crime Story: The People vs OJ Simpson. Really had no interest in this show, but watched it and it's fantastic. 

What I didn't realize was just how hilarious this show is. The scenes with OJ's legal team are laugh out loud funny at times. Kardashian, Shapiro, Cochran, Dershowitz, and Bailey are 5 completely different colorful personalities and it's comedy gold when they're in the same room together.

The interactions between John Travolta and Courtney B. Vance are the best parts of the show to me. They're both two diva attorneys vying for the lead position on the team and it's just amazing how funny their scenes together are.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Hawks vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Today Live: Wed, Feb 17, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: 'Whiskey Tango Foxtrot'; Joe Nocera, _"Whiskey Tango Foxtrot" with actor Tina Fey, screenwriter Robert Carlock, and producer Lorne Michaels. Joe Nocera, author of "Indentured: The Inside Story of the Rebellion Against the NCAA." Tim Cook, C.E.O. of Apple. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Jul 01, 2010, _Kyron Horman; Soccer to End Crime; Nightline Platelist _


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Donna Karan On Hillary Clinton, Haiti, & Her Next Act, _In this special episode,_ _Larry is joined by his wife, Shawn, for a conversation with Donna Karan. The DKNY founder details her rise in the fashion world, dressing Bill & Hillary Clinton, & whether she's ever thought about walking away from her empire_.


----------



## Kevin001

NCAAB ~ UNC @ Duke (currently)


----------



## ourwater

So wirds gemacht: S23 E14


----------



## Eleanor182

I'm currently binge-watching Shameless.


----------



## ourwater

Gencives fragiles quelles solutions


----------



## ourwater

Mickey Mouse: Bad Ear Day


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S18 E11


----------



## ourwater

Разукрашиваем картинку. Рисуем акварельными красками | VLOG | paint watercolors , _World Toys TV, Published on Jan 26, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob SquarePants: Truth or Square


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU: S07 E27


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: Cooking Chaos


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Bulls)


----------



## ourwater

ABC News Specials: Obama Relieves General McChrystal of Command in Afghanistan


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Mar 6, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Nov 06, 2014, _Actual US Senators Believe INSANE Conspiracy Theories | How Republicans Played Democrats Like A Fiddle | Big Business Celebrates The New GOP Senate | NYPD Cops Finally Charged For Beating Teen | Are You The Best Sex Your Partner's Ever Had? _


----------



## ourwater

Tutorial Adobe - Top New Features in adobe premier pro CC 2016,_ Software Tutorial, Published on Jan 4, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Preschool education activities, games and lesson plan, _preschool education ideas, Uploaded on Oct 9, 2009_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David MuirWed, Nov 14, 2012, _Mitt Romney Comments on President Obama's Win in 2012 Election; President Obama Addresses David Petraeus Scandal; 'Diwali' - India's Festival of Lights _


----------



## ourwater

Nurses share why they love working at Children's Hospital of Wisconsin, _Children's Hospital of Wisconsin, Published on May 8, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

QuickBooks Pro 2016 Training for Lawyers: Make a Legal Company Using EasyStep Interview, Tutorial, _TeachUComp, Published on Oct 30, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Excel Tutorial Creating 3D Formulas Microsoft Training Lesson 12.1, _TeachUComp,Uploaded on Mar 26, 2009_


----------



## ourwater

American Greed: The Spy Who Scammed Me


----------



## Resergence

The Flash still waiting for it to return on 22nd of march :C


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Greatest Psychologist in the World


----------



## ourwater

Remembering Justice Antonin Scalia, _Duke University School of Law, Published on Mar 2, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Dreamweaver CS5 Tutorial: H_ow to embed a YouTube Video and Drop Down Description box!, PureCreativeDesigns, Uploaded on Mar 17, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

Morgan Lily: Flipped, _STGWW5, Uploaded on Jan 31, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

Boom BustPeak Prosperity: China, Commodities and Falling Earnings, _Today, in an outtake of an interview scheduled to run tomorrow, Paul Craig Roberts foreshadows the upcoming US jobs report, that some see as critical for what the Federal Reserve will do with interest rates. _


----------



## ourwater

Boom BustFed Turns Hawkish; Chinese Hunting US Targets, _At least three Chinese firms are vying to acquire the Connecticut-based Starwood Hotels. Ameera David weighs in. Then, Ameera is joined by RT correspondent Anya Parampil to discuss the Senate passing CISA. _


----------



## ourwater

How to Get Dyslexia Disability Insurance : Disability Insurance & More, _ehowfinance, Published on Feb 18, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Secretive TPP Nears Completion, _The Trans-Pacific Partnership trade agreement could be wrapped up before the summer, according to a US negotiator. Erin weighs in on the implications. _


----------



## ourwater

Presentation: German Real Estate Market Overview, Jan Linsin, Head of Research Germany, CBRE, _PropertyEU TV Channel, Published on Apr 9, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

European Disability Forum | About us | Sign language, _European Disability Forum, Uploaded on Oct 6, 2009_


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S17 E15


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Mar 6, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Rush Limbaugh, Mitt Romney & a Sunday Panel of George Will, Julie Pace, Mike DuHaime, Chuck Lane. _


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S04 E42


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Interface


----------



## ourwater

House Hunters International: S35 E38


----------



## ourwater

The Mindy Project: Bunk Bed


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth: The Reckoning


----------



## ourwater

Rick Steves' Europe: London: Historic and Dynamic


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Mar 4, 2016, _Polls: Bernie Sanders Way More Electable I Bill O'Reilly Lacks Traditional Family Values | Thirty Black People Booted From Trump Rally | Debbie Wasserman Schultz Joins Republicans On Payday Loans | Bill Clinton Illegally Wanders Into Polling Station _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David MuirWed, Mar 7, 2012, _Warmest Winter in a Decade; Apple Unveils the New iPad; Tapping for Tuition _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Feb 23, 2016:_ 'GMA' on Safari: Live Inside the Ngorongoro Crater; New Details on Alleged Michigan Gunman; University of Tennessee Holds News Conference Amid Lawsuit _


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: The Siege, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Pistons)


----------



## ourwater

Fifth Gear: S20 E06


----------



## ourwater

07-19-2013 Big flip at Cleveland County Speedway.., _Mykle70, Published on Aug 21, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S22 E02


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Travis Kalanick; Brian Chesky, _Travis Kalanick, co-founder and C.E.O. of Uber Technologies. Next, Brian Chesky, co-founder and C.E.O. of Airbnb. We conclude with an excerpt of Charlie's earlier conversation with Tim Cook, C.E.O. of Apple. _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Mar 7, 2016, _The Nation Pays Tribute to Nancy Reagan; Hillary Clinton, Bernie Sanders Face Off in Fiery Debate; Peyton Manning to Retire After 18-Year Career _


----------



## ourwater

Maria Shishkina - The Next Maria Sharapova?, _Trans World Sport, Published on Jan 21, 2013_


----------



## Kevin001

The Voice (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: The Economics Behind the Politics,_ Iron Ore is going "berzerk" after prices surged by 20 percent and Apple's VP of software is now weighing into the backdoor debate._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Mar 7, 2016,_ Erin Andrews awarded $55 million in lawsuit; Peyton Manning retires from football after 18 years; remembering former First Lady Na_ncy_ Reagan._


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Mar 7, 2016,_ School Cop Violently Slaps Student (VIDEO) I Could Spring Break Hurt Bernie Sanders? | Van Jones Has Had Enough Of Trump's KKK Games | Students Facing Criminal Charges For Dangerous Emojis | Erin Andrews Says ESPN Forced Her To Relive Peephole Video _


----------



## Kevin001

The Magicians


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: Angle of Attack, _The CSI's investigation of the victim of an apparent hit and run leads them into the world of aeronautics. _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose The Week: Fri, Mar 4, 2016, _Super Tuesday; Tom Daschle and Trent Lott; Peter Bergen of CNN; Mimi Sheraton, restaurant critic for The New York Times; Showtime's "The Circus"; "Whiskey Tango Foxtrot" with actor Tina Fey, screenwriter Robert Carlock, and producer Lorne Michaels. _


----------



## ourwater

Amazing Truck Accidents Truck Crash Compilation 2015,_ Shotka77Channel, Published on Jul 22, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Bank of America: Guilty of Fraud!, _Thom talks with The Other 98%'s Alexis Goldstein on Bank of America being found guilty of fraud, and with actor and activist Mike Farrell on abolishing the death penalty. _


----------



## Don Gio

House of Cards


----------



## ourwater

Cyber Insecurity of Digitized Medical Records, _[email protected] Katona, Published on Aug 28, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Strategic Relocation & Home Security: Joel Skousen, _LDSPrepper, Published on Oct 30, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

What does Microsoft do to prepare for emerging security threats to Office 365, _From Inside The Cloud, Published on Nov 5, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

The Housing Enforcers: S03 E17


----------



## ourwater

Encrypting email with Office 365 Licensing Concepts, Configuration Overview, Staff,_ Innovia Consulting, Published on May 20, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Little Rock Schaefer Campbell v Arkansas DHS Lawsuit House Bill Enforce Grandparents Rights, _Roxanne Grinage, Published on Jun 9, 2014_


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dig


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Mar 07, 1016, _Former First Lady Nancy Reagan's Legacy Remembered; Hulk Hogan and Gawker's Civil Trial Over Sex Tape Begins; Maria Sharapova Admits to Failing_ _Drug Test_


----------



## ourwater

De Pfaffs: S05 E28


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Remembering Nancy Reagan; Mimi Sheraton; Jony _Ive,An appreciation of former first lady Nancy Reagan who died on Sunday with Nancy Gibbs and Mike Duffy. Jony Ive, chief design officer of Apple. Mimi Sheraton, author of "1,000 Foods to Eat Before You Die." _


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Bernie Wins 3 More States Over Weekend, _Tonight's Progressive Roundtable discusses Bernie's three caucus wins over the weekend and yesterday's Democratic debate and how the media is suppressing the vote by including superdelegates in their totals. _


----------



## ourwater

Police Ten 7: S21 E05


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S17 E05


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Mar 8, 2016,_ 'DWTS' Season 22 Celebrity Cast Revealed; Passenger Train Derails in Northern California; Maria Sharapova Admits She Failed Drug Test _


----------



## ourwater

Greeting Card Memory Book - Project Share, _EphemerasGarden, Published on Oct 2, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Canada's Commercial Property Crash and Coppola On Portugal, _Bianca Facchinei takes a look at EU countries relying on the military to deal with the refugee crisis and Ameera and RT correspondent Lindsay France talk about a recent NSA lawsuit shot down in DC court._


----------



## Pips

Psych


----------



## ourwater

DHS Office of Developmental Disability Services Eligibility Overview, _ORGovDHS, Published on Feb 18, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Immigration Restrictions and the Constitution, _The Federalist Society, Published on Mar 4, 2016, _


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

Jakarta, Indonesia Terror Bombing Hoax, January 14, 2016- Boycott Starbucks, _Zachary K Hubbard, Published on Jan 14, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Dog with a Blog: Tyler Gets a Grillfriend


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Mar 8, 2016, _Trump wins Mississippi and Michigan primaries; tight race in Michigan for Bernie Sanders and Hillary Clinton; more reasons to love chocolate. _


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Beckworth On Fed's Straitjacket, Coppola On Europe's Banks,_ Mark Carney described the UK's potential exit from the EU as the biggest domestic risk to the nation's economy. Ameera David weighs in. _


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Former Sec. Def. Blasts Trump's Call to Broaden Torture Rules, _Ex-Pentagon chief William Cohen tells Larry why Donald Trump's campaign promise to expand the laws governing torture does more harm than good in the fight against the Islamic State. Then, how ISIS spread with the unwitting aid of two U.S. presidents. _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Dec 04,_ 2014, Illinois Passes Measure To Fight Money In Politics | Motorist Hits Protestors, Waves Gun, Is Chased By Cops, Lives | Obesity Killed Eric Garner, Says Politician | Still Doubting Racism In The US? #CrimingWhileWhite | CA Man Goes To Jail For Revenge Porn _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Mar 8, 2016, _Mitt Romney Throws Everything He's Got At Trump I Hillary Clinton's Tactical Use Of Black Police Victims | White Professor Fired For Using N-Word | Teacher Forced To Resign After Student Snoops On Her Phone | Police Asked To See Her Gun Then They Shot Her _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Mar 8, 2016, _Mark Halprin and John Heilemann are joined by former adviser to Jeb Bush campaign Al Cardenas and Mississippi GOP party chair Joe Nosef on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. _


----------



## ourwater

80Twelve: The All -Time Dumbest Social Media Fails


----------



## ourwater

Super Structures of the World: International Space Station


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Wizards vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Recycled Skateboards, Braided Pastry, Construction Trailers, and Vises


----------



## ourwater

DOJ launches Ferguson police probe, _cnn.com, The Lead with Jake Tapper | Source: CNNAdded on 3:50 PM ET, Thu September 4, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Gratitude


----------



## MindOverMood

Just started binge watching Misfits this past weekend and I'm on the third season at the moment. I don't think seasons 3-5 will top the first two though:no


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Ursula Von Der Leyen; Jony Ive, _Ursula von der Leyen, Germany's minister of defense. We conclude with an excerpt of Charlie's conversation with Jony Ive, chief design officer of Apple. _


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: MSM Continues Hillary's Auto Bailout Lie, _Tonight's Politics Panel discusses the likely outcome of today's mini-super Tuesday states, what a brokered convention for the Republicans would look like, and how Hillary's already looking to the general election. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Mar 8, 2016, _'Making a Murderer': Breaking Down Brendan Dassey's Confession; Onboard an Aircraft Carrier Fighting Against ISIS; Donald Trump's Wife Melania's Ex Describes Dating the Former Model _


----------



## ourwater

How To Pair Bluetooth On Android, _PhoneBuff, Uploaded on Dec 19, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

Catalyst: S07 E11, _Why We Buy, Lizard Sex, Zebra Fish: Give Hope to Muscular Dystrophy Sufferers, Meeting Sir Gustav Nossal _


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Holby City: S18 E10


----------



## ourwater

Independent Lens: limited partnership


----------



## ourwater

The Dog Rescuers: S03 E07


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedrel: S16 E01


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: First Negative Yield Non-state Issue in Euroland, _The IMF said the world faces a growing risk of economic derailment as it urged the countries to take action on boosting demand. _


----------



## Kevin001

Victoria's Secret Swim Special (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Lady Killer


----------



## ourwater

Bob Ross - The Joy of Painting: Lone Mountain


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Mar 20, 2012, _"Hunger Games" star Liam Hemsworth; extreme weather in South and Midwest; Trayvon Martin's girlfriend recounts night of shooting; polo tycoon trial; "Dancing With the Stars" premiere recap; weight-loss secrets; Rachael Ray's March Madness recipes. _


----------



## ourwater

The Real Housewives of Orange County: Episode: S02 E05, _Slade is unhappy with Jo on her birthday and Lauri and George take the family on a vacation. The entire Keough family is walking on eggshells and Tammy's daughter Lindsey gets her driver's license. Also, Vicki's patience is tested. _


----------



## ourwater

Soviet Storm: WWII in the East: The Partisan War,_ In 1941 German armed forces overran vast swathes of Russia, Byelorussia and Ukraine. But it was not long before the local population, encouraged by Nazi brutality, took up arms against the invader. _


----------



## ourwater

BBC Dyslexia Growing Children Episode 3 of 3


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Marianne Williamson and Ben Stein On What's Needed in DC, _Spiritual leader, author and friend of Oprah, Marianne Williamson, talks to Larry about her run for Congress. And, why she thinks political parties are a threat to American democracy. Plus, economist and political funny man Ben Stein. _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Mar 9, 2016, _Hulk Hogan Takes the Stand in Gawker Sex Tape Trial; Alaska Airlines Passengers Witness Total Solar Eclipse From 37,000 Feet; Super Savers Reveal How They Scored Free Ride on Private Jet. _


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S10 E03


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Bernie Wins Historic Upset in Michigan!, _Tonight's Big Picture Rumble discusses Bernie's big win in Michigan, Hillary's electability against Trump, and why Republicans and corporate democrats are pushing for more trade deals. _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Mar 9, 2016, _Trump Assures America His Penis Is Yuge I Bill O'Reilly Doesn't Mind White Vulgarity | Why "Bernie Bro" Myth Is Bogus | Erin Andrews' Nude Peephole Video Mocked By Marriott Executive | Caitlyn Jenner Endorses The Candidate Least Likely To Help Her _


----------



## SouthWest

The Walking Dead season 6 episode 12: Not Tomorrow Yet


----------



## ourwater

Remote Survival: Pacific Northworst


----------



## ourwater

Mythbusters: James Bond Special Part 1


----------



## ourwater

De Pfaffs: S09 E09


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Mar 9, 2016, _Massive Gas Explosion Rocks Seattle Neighborhood; Masked gunman threatens taxi driver at gunpoint; public pays respects to Nancy Reagan _


----------



## ourwater

Inside Story - Who should we trust on the Russian plane crash?, _Al Jazeera English, Published on Nov 8_


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Mar 9, 2016, _7 People Volunteer to Go to Jail for '60 Days In'; Beauty vs. Billionaire in Lawsuit Over Trump Modeling; This Lucky 15-Year-Old Reportedly Had an Epic $6M Quinceanera _


----------



## ourwater

Storage Wars: Breathalyze This


----------



## Kevin001

American Idol (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Tom Daschle and Trent Lott; Jony Ive, _Former Senators Tom Daschle and Trent Lott discuss their book "Crisis Point: Why We Must-and How We Can-Overcome Our Broken Politics in Washington and Across America." We conclude with another excerpt of Jony Ive, chief design officer of Apple. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Mar 10, 2016, _Historic Flooding in the South; escaped murder suspect taken down by hostages; billions of unclaimed money from the IRS. _


----------



## ourwater

Canada's Justin Trudeau visits Barack Obama at the White House - CBC News - March 10, 2016,_ Shatner Method, Published on Mar 10, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Mar 10, 2016, _More Than a Foot of Rain Drowns the South; Emotional Moment Woman Asks Father-Figure to Adopt Her; Are Fasting Diets a Safe Way to Lose Weight _


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: ECB Fires Monetary Bazooka, Markets Unimpressed, _Interest rate cuts, bank loans, and QE. That's the basket of goodies now in play for the Eurozone._


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King Will Trump's Shadow Darken Chances for GOP Incumbents?, _Donald Trump benefits from voters angry with the current political culture, but will they also direct their ire at incumbent GOPers down the ticket? Rep. Brad Wenstrup (R-OH) offers his take. Then, will a Florida primary win seal the nomination._


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks Mon, May 4, 2015, _Texas Gunmen Attack 'Draw Muhammad' Contest | 'Draw Muhammad' Contest Organizer Thrives On Hate | Weird 'Demon Sheep': Political Ad | NO JUSTICE Months After Tamir Rice Murdered By Cleveland Cops | Journalists Banned From Mayweather Pacquiáo Fight_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline Thu, Mar 10, 2016, _NASCAR on Ice: Inside the Wild World of Ice Car Racing; For Donald Trump's Rivals, Pressure Is On Before Florida._


----------



## ourwater

Mythbusters: Dodge a Bullet


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect Thu, Mar 10, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Alice Stewart, communications director for Ted Cruz's campaign, and Trent Duffy, communications director for John Kasich's campaign on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S07 E21


----------



## ourwater

Judge Judy: S18 E05


----------



## ourwater

RTE 3rd Leaders debate 23rd Feb 2016, _Political Irish, Published on Feb 23, 2016_


----------



## Torkani

Star Wars Rebels


----------



## ourwater

The Hotel Inspector: S05 E01


----------



## ourwater

De Pfaffs: S07 E07


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Wed, Nov, 11, _2015, Veterans Day: honoring all who served in the military; injured cruise ship passenger awarded $21 million; deadly explosion in Elizabeth, New Jersey._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Spurs)


----------



## ourwater

Fifth Gear: S16 E05


----------



## ourwater

War Stories with Oliver North: The Life and Times of Dwight D. Eisenhower


----------



## ourwater

Storage Wars: Oysters On the Half Plate


----------



## TryingMara

Dateline


----------



## Kevin001

NCAAB ~ Virginia vs Miami (currently)


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Mar 10, 2016,_ Media Cries Sexism At Bernie Sanders; Trump Is Basically Trolling The Media; Caitlyn Jenner: Hillary Clinton Doesn't Care About Women; Student Who Stole Teacher's Nude Pics Arrested; Hillary & Bernie On Abortion Rights _


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Hillary, Stop Lying About Bernie's Record, _Thom discusses the economics of immigration following last night's Democratic debate with economist Marshall Auerback, and how trade played an important role with Michigan voters with Americans for Limited Government's Richard Mann_ing.


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Canada, Australia, EU Economic Woes, Long On Puerto Rico, _More jobs are off the books in Canada and the Justice Department just filed its latest response to Apple. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Mar 11, 2016, _Chicago Trump rally cancelled; Wounded Warriors project under fire; final farewell to Nancy Reagan. _


----------



## ourwater

Reality Rides: Small Details


----------



## Iced

Vikings


----------



## twitchy666

*in 1976*

or before


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Mar 11, 2016, _Remembering the Life of Nancy Reagan; Kate del Castillo Speaks Out About Her Relationship With 'El Chapo'; Deadly Floods Rush Through Multiple States in the South _


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S17 E04


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Mar 11, 2016,_ Inside Hulk Hogan's Lawsuit Against Gawker; Honoring Nancy Reagan. 
_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Marissa Mayer


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Mar 11, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Young TurksFri, Mar 11, 2016, _Porn Star Claims The She's Still Muslim I "Male Abortion" Is Now Being Considered | Father Puts Out Ad For Daughter's Virginity | Washington Post Runs 16 Anti-Bernie Stories In 16 Hours | Congress Planning $400 Billion Corporate Tax Holiday _


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: No Meals On Wheels


----------



## 17mosorio

I just finished Seinfeld for the umpteenth time this morning. That show NEVER gets old.


----------



## ourwater

Gold Rush: Million Dollar Mountain


----------



## SouthWest

The 100 season 3 episode 4: Watch the Thrones - The UK is about a month behind the US so I'm constantly having to avoid details about what's going to happen, even if I'm 95% sure it's going to be bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Warriors)


----------



## HenDoggy

outer limits? i fell asleep


----------



## ourwater

The Alps From Above: Slopes and Valleys


----------



## ourwater

Deadly Women: Mom's Money, _Most children value their mother's enduring love, but few are only concerned with a different kind of maternal support: money.These Deadly Women prove all they care about is ''Mom's Money''. _


----------



## ourwater

Born To Explore: Cradle of Life,_ Richard Wiese journeys to Tanzania to meet its people, rich cultures and amazing wildlife. _


----------



## brian97

Baskets
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

Fifth Gear: Episode: S19 E08, _The team are joined by legendary Hollywood stunt co-ordinator Vic Armstrong. Amongst other credits he's a veteran of several James Bond_


----------



## ourwater

De Pfaffs: S12 E05


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Aswath Damadoran on Uber, GoPro and Yahoo and Rick Rule on Gold, _Edward is joined by Aswath Damodaran to discuss business valuations and get his take on companies like Uber, GoPro, and Yahoo. After the break, Edward is joined by Rick Rule to get his take on gold. _


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: The Fight, _An alien race chooses to communicate with Voyager through Chakotay on the holodeck. _


----------



## TryingMara

Local news


----------



## ourwater

Max Performance MD80 banked Take Off and Departure St Maarten!, _Ozzie Martina, Published on May 16, 2014_


----------



## Watching

Haven't watched TV since 9/11. Turned it on 6 years after and the same damn footage was on. Never bothered again. Piracy provides.


----------



## ourwater

KLM Embrarer 190 landing at Luxembourg Airport LUX - Departure Airport: Amsterdam-Schiphol AMS., _MikeLugnet, Published on May 17, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jan 6, 2012, _Unemployment Rate Drops: Behind Jobs Numbers; Romney Widens Lead; Santorum Calls Romney a 'Pale Pastel' _


----------



## ourwater

ABC 20/20: Fri, Jun 8, 2012, _The Big Lie. Lies people have told to get what they want. _


----------



## TryingMara

The Graham Norton Show


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Rev. Run & Justine Simmons On Run-D.M.C. Glory Days, Religion in the Modern Age & Their Growing Reality TV Empire, _Rev. Run Simmons & his wife Justine talk their new travel show 'Rev Runs Around The World,' look back at Run-D.M.C.'s glory days, & speak to the increase in religious disaffiliation in America. _


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Magic vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S08 E10


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Aug, 15, 2013,_ Black Box Recovered From Deadly UPS Plane Crash; Christians Under Attack in Egypt; New Storms Could Mean More Rain for US Flood Zones _


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Torture Report Fallout and Who Should Be Blamed?, _Thom discusses the U.S. torture report, who should be blamed and what punishment -- pardon or prosecute -- should happen and to whom. _


----------



## Paperback Writer

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia S11E08

Funniest episode for a while, I thought.


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: Fright Night, _There's thrills, spills, and spine tingling chills as Adam and Jamie see if certain sound frequencies can convince people of paranormal activity. Kari, Grant and Tory find out if the smell of fear really exists. _


----------



## ourwater

Ultimate Factories: UPS Worldport, _The UPS Worldport in Louisville is a one-of-a-kind technological wonder -- and the most efficient delivery system on the planet. _


----------



## odetoanoddity

I've started watching The Empress of China  Up to episode 6


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Feb 25, 2016, _Trump Wants To Kill Muslims With Pig Blood | Jeb Bush: Failure Pile In A Sadness Bowl | Uber Driver Goes On Shooting Spree | Yelp Employee FIRED After Posting Open Letter To CEO | Lesbian Couple FURIOUS At What Chef Told Them On Valentine's Day Date _


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Mar 13, 2016, _Rally Violence Becomes Presidential Campaign Focus; Guests: Ted Cruz, John Kasich, Marco Rubio, Bernie Sanders, Donna Brazile, Matt Dowd, Jorge Ramos, Bill Kristol _


----------



## ourwater

A Shot at Glory: Triathlon: Laura Bennett, _Laura trains on hills, runs the trails of Boulder, Colo., and body bashes in Noosa, Australia. Watch as she competes in the 2008 World Championships, and prepares for the most important race of her life. _


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Mar 13, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" GOP Presidential Candidates Donald Trump and Ohio Governor John Kaisch, a Sunday Panel of Karl Rove, Julie Pace, Kim Strassel and Juan Williams & our Power Player IJR Founder Alex Skatell. _


----------



## ourwater

INfocus - Russia: Are sanctions working?,_ PressTV News Videos, Published on Apr 23, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Straight Razors Black Pudding Steering Wheels Inorganic Pigments


----------



## ourwater

Just Seen ItDivergent, Under the Skin, Turn On AMC, and Silicon Valley On HBO, _We check out the latest YA novel-turned-film, DIVERGENT. Next, we review Scarlett Johansson's alien thriller, UNDER THE SKIN, followed by the historical drama on AMC, TURN. And we wrap it up with a look at the HBO comedy, SILICON VALLEY. _


----------



## ourwater

Documentary: Endgame: A Future Scenario for Israel (VPRO Backlight), _vpro international, Uploaded on May 31, 2007_


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Cavaliers vs. Clippers)


----------



## ourwater

Beaches and Boats in Florida, _videos.hgtv.com_


----------



## ourwater

Human Resource Management Lecture Part 01 - Introduction, _Armin Trost, Published on Sep 27, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

France: Churches into Mosques | European Journal, _DW (English), Published on Jan 10, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Germany's Biggest Mosque Opens, _islamicpopulation.com, Uploaded on Oct 30, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

CES 2016 | Casio WSD-F10 Outdoor Smart Watch | Google Android Wear | FR100 Camera,_ Smart Review, Published on Jan 12, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Joanna Newsom Talks 'Divers,' Kendrick Lamar, & Teaches Larry to Play the Harp, _A year after he claimed there was no famous living harpist, Larry eats his words with the world's most famous harpist. Joanna Newsom digs into her lyrics, her new album, & why you won't find her on Spotify - and treats Larry to his first ever harp _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Admiral Mike Rogers, _An hour with Admiral Mike Rogers, director of the National Security Agency. _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Mar 14, 2016, _Deadly Ivory Coast Attack Claimed By Al Qaeda; Richard Simmons Explains Lack of Public Appearances; 'The Bachelor' Finale: Who Will Ben Choose? _


----------



## ourwater

This Old House: S31 E02


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose The Week: Fri, Mar 14, 2016, _Mike Allen of POLITICO; Jeffrey Goldberg on "The Obama Doctrine"; Ursula von der Leyen, Germany's minister of defense; Admiral Mike Rogers; Neel Kashkari, president of the Federal Reserve Bank of Minneapolis; Diplo in Cuba. _


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S10 E17


----------



## ourwater

Reportage | Festival culturel ''lire en fête'' de Tamanrasset, _Algeria Live, Published on Apr 24, 2015_


----------



## Kevin001

The Voice (currently)


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Automatic Sliding Doors, Gin, Firearms Restoration, _On this episode of How it's Made: Automatic Sliding Doors, Gin, and Firearms Restoration. _


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Remnants


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Palley On Trade and America's Middle Class, _Edward Harrison sits down with Thomas Palley - economist and author of "From Financial Crisis to Stagnation" - to talk about the economics and politics of trade. _


----------



## Amber 92

*Last TV show*



eyeguess said:


> Scrubs


Scrubs too. i'm a day dreamer so i love that show


----------



## ourwater

NCIS: Tell All


----------



## silentstruggle

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## ourwater

Storm slams Virginia leaving 3 dead, _indiatimes.com, 5 Feb 2016, 8:57AM IST_


----------



## ourwater

American Greed: Fool's Gold, _He's a philanthropist, diplomat and international man of mystery. Dr. Henry Jones promises to get investors in on a secret gold deal. But Dr. Jones is leading a double life-a life unknown even to his partners in crime. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Feb 3, 2016,_ How Bernie Sanders Started a Revolution; Super Bowl 50: Lady Gaga to Sing National Anthem. _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Mar 14, 2016, _Trump's Phony Businesses I Trump Upset By "Nasty" NPR Question | Kim Kardashian Nude Selfie | How Would People React To Trump Getting AIDS | John Boyega Is A Male Traiter!_


----------



## TaylorM

The Real Housewives of Atlanta. It teaches me how to read *****es for filth :grin2:


----------



## ourwater

SSL Certificate Explained, _dtommy1979, Uploaded on Jan 28, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David MuirMon, Mar 14, 2016, _Maryland police officer killed by friendly fire in ambush; Amtrak train derails with 145 passengers on board; 93 year-old great grandma gets her High School diploma. _


----------



## ourwater

Noise-Cancelling Device for City Street Sounds - Could it Really Work? (VIDEO), _NerdAlert, Published on Dec 8, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Published on Dec 8, 2014, _'Star Wars: The Force Awakens' Documentary Shows Behind the Scenes; Donald Trump and Anger Management on the Campaign Trial; 'Hamilton' Comes to the White House_


----------



## Conviction07

11.22.63. Great show. And now I'm about to watch the season finale of Vanderpump Rules because I love watching interactions between despicable people.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Mar 14, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Alex Conant, communications director for the Marco Rubio campaign, Scott McNealy, founder of Sun Microsystems, and MSNBC's Katy Tur on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Hillary's Latest Lie Is the Funniest One Yet, _In tonight's Daily Take Thom discusses how a key component of American fascism is already in place. _


----------



## ourwater

Displaying records from a MySQL Database with PHP, _Fikitout, Published on Sep 11, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Let 'Em Eat Cake


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust On the FREAK Bug, Tinder, Apple Pay and Sling TV, _Today, Erin is joined by RT correspondent Lindsay France, who explains the controversy surrounding Tinder's controversial age policy and explains how we might be able to use our eyeballs to secure and monitor our mobile devices in the future. _


----------



## ourwater

De Pfaffs: S04 E07


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater

Comcast's 'Embarrasing' Customer Service Phone Call, _The Daily Conversation, Published on Jul 16, 2014, A Comcast customer service representative refuses a customer's plea to stop internet service. The employees lack of respect seems to be indicative of the company's culture: it is not about the customer, it is about what Comcast wants. Comcast has also been in the news for its anti-union sentiment, lobbying, outrageous CEO pay and support for SOPA and PIPA, two bills that would allow Comcast to unfairly influence end-user connection speeds._


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S17 E02


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Jeffrey Goldberg; Syria, _Jeffrey Goldberg discusses conversations he had with President Obama on foreign policy. Syria with Julianne Smith of the Center for a New American Security, Philip Gordon of the Council on Foreign Relations, and Steven Lee Myers of The New York Times. _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Mar 15, 2016,_ GOP Presidential Candidates Battle for Key States of Ohio, Florida; 'Bachelor' Ben Higgins and Fiancee Lauren Bushnell Discuss Their Future; Highlights From Winner's Weekend at SXSW _


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Microsoft Corporation V. United States of America, _Back to court! That's exactly where tech giant Microsoft it heading this week as it continues to fight a US Department of Justice search warrant that could change the terms of the data sharing game. Ameera David weighs in. _


----------



## ourwater

De Pfaffs: S10 E05


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Blinded


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Bernanke On Jailing Bankers As TPP Deal Reached, _Ameera sits down with Scott Sumner - professor of economics at Bentley University - to talk about the Fed. _


----------



## ourwater

Dr. Kella Podcast on Testosterone at Men's Health 101 on 6/6/13, _Naveen Kella, Published on Jun 11, 2013_


----------



## ronnie72

Parks and Recreation )


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Sep 21, 2012,_ Testosterone: 'Viagra for the Boardroom'?, Anacondas, Green Day _


----------



## ourwater

Sound Activated EL Pocket Inverter, _Adafruit Industries, Published on May 8, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

CTN Webinar: Informed Consent in CTN Protocols., _CTN Dissemination Library, Published on Jul 19, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Gary Leff On the Fight to Acquire Starwood, _Bianca Facchinei takes a look at President Obama overturning a previous decision on southeast coastal drilling. Afterwards, Edward Harrison sits down with Gary Leff - blogger at "View from the Wing" - to talk about hotel mergers. _


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Who's Really to Blame for the Current Chaos in Libya?, _Pres. Obama recently suggested Libya was a 'mess,' in part because of Britain & France. The White House has walked back his criticism, but is he on to something? Or, is Obama simply trying to disassociate himself with Libya's current chaotic _


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Another Super Tuesday for Bernie!, _Thom gets the analysis of the presidential race from RT America's Ed Schultz live from Cleveland, OH and in tonight's Daily Take Thom details three simply ways to drastically prevent gun deaths in America. _


----------



## ourwater

'Don't pick it up' American Sniper scene, _BF Scenes, Published on Jan 30, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Texhnolyze Rogue 3: Texhnophile, _Ichise wakes up in a lab where a beautiful doctor has taken him in and prepares a set of new limbs for him using a new experimental Texhnolyze process. Elsewhere, men from the Alliance attempt to assassinate one of Organ's top men, Onishi. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Mar 15, 2016, _Marco Rubio Drops Out of Presidential Race After Losing Florida to Donald Trump; CDC Issues Guidelines to Fight Painkiller Addiction; Kalamazoo Shooting Suspect Blames Uber for _


----------



## theCARS1979

*Supergirl*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: D.C. Showdown: From Gun Control to Government Funding. What Happens Next?,_ Will the mass shooting at the D.C. Navy Yard revive gun control fights in congress? Sen. Chris Murphy (D-Conn.), whose state still mourns the Sandy Hook school massacre, joins Larry with his take. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Feb 21, 2010, _An exclusive interview with governors Arnold Schwarzenegger and Ed Rendell. _


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: The Young Turks' Cenk Uygur Disillusioned with Obama's "Pro-Establishment" Presidency, _The Young Turks' Cenk Uygur joins Larry and blasts Obama for selling out on his promise to change DC. And, wait 'til you hear what he says about Hillary! Then, Larry Elder jumps in with his take on Obama vs. Putin, U.S. intervention abroad & more. _


----------



## ourwater

Turkey Shuts Down Facebook in Wake of Bombing, _WHDT World News, Published on Mar 15, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Location Location Location: S21 E03


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Paul Craig Roberts and Barry Eichengreen Talk BNP Paribas and Future of US Dollar, _We talk to Dr. Paul Craig Roberts and Barry Eichengreen about the implications of US actions on both international finance and the status of the dollar as the world reserve currency. _


----------



## HenDoggy

survivor


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Ron Chernow, Ron _Chernow, the author of a best-selling biography on Alexander Hamilton and historical adviser to the hit Broadway play "Hamilton." _


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Dan Levy On 'Schitt's Creek' & Rosie Rivera On New Memoir, _Actor and producer Dan Levy joins Larry to discuss his hit series 'Schitt's Creek,' his character's pansexuality, and what it's like to work with his famous dad. Later, Rosie Rivera joins to discuss her new memoir and life without her sister, Jenni _


----------



## ourwater

shower leaking in wall,broken shower arm in wall, _steven lavimoniere, Published on Oct 24, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Mar 15, 2016, _Senator Rob Portman of Ohio, former Rep. Harold Ford of Tennessee, former Mitt Romney adviser Dan Senor, The Seventy Four co-founder Campbell Brown, Republican strategist and pollster Kellyanne Conway, and "Morning Joe" co-host Joe Scarborough_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: DiMartino Booth On Why the Fed Didn't Hike, _Argentina's lower house of Congress voted in favor of a deal to settle a long-disputed issue with creditors and the UK's fiscal watchdog has downgraded its forecast for growth to 2% in 2016; Ameera David weighs in. _


----------



## ourwater

Know How... 57: Turn Your Android into a Spy Cam, _knowhow, Published on Aug 22, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

California State Parks' Lifeguards, _California State Parks, Published on Jan 15, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Mar 16, 2016,_ President Obama to Announce Supreme Court Nominee; Donald Trump on Possibility of Contested Convention; Sky-Rage: Bills, Debt, Lawsuits Follow Helicopter Medevac Trips. _


----------



## ourwater

Dyslexie Font (helps people with Dyslexia), _Nx2overide, Published on Jan 30, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Mar 15, 2016, _Cops Swarm Black Man For Getting Punched At Trump Rally I Bernie Crushes At Debate, Media Ignores | Marco Rubio Holds Epic Fail Rally | Hulk Hogan Sex Tape Lawsuit Against Gawker Gets Interesting | IHOP Robin Hood Arrested For Giving Away Free Drinks _


----------



## ourwater

Interview: The iPod Touch as a Vocational Aid for People with Autism, _VCU ATCLab, Published on Jan 15, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Mar 16, 2016, _President Obama nominates Merrick Garland to replace Justice Scalia; sky-rage over ambulance bills; prison break caught on video. _


----------



## ourwater

How To Change Facebook Background Color, Font Size, Font Style 2016??, _Foltoo, Published on Feb 4, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Mar 16, 2016, _Ben Affleck on Why He Wanted to Be Batman in 'Batman v Superman'; How Life Has Changed for Serena Williams' Former Hitting Partner_


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Bernie Down Just 251 Delegates With 28 Races to Go,_ In tonight's Daily Take Thom details how the political revolution will live on regardless if Bernie wins the nomination._


----------



## ourwater

Autism speaks, Missouri State listens: 2012 Public Affairs Conference, _Missouri State University, Published on Apr 27, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

ABC This WeekSun, Nov 7, 2010, _Interview With Senator-elect Rand Paul; Tax Cut Debate; Kennedy's Election, 50 Years Later _


----------



## ourwater

How to Find My Lost Facebook Password, _Spotmau Software, Uploaded on Oct 26, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

Trump gets backing from NASCAR stars in Georgia, _indiatimes.com, 01 MAR 2016, 3:13PM IST_


----------



## ourwater

The Young TurksTue, Mar 15, 2016, _Cops Swarm Black Man For Getting Punched At Trump Rally I Bernie Crushes At Debate, Media Ignores | Marco Rubio Holds Epic Fail Rally | Hulk Hogan Sex Tape Lawsuit Against Gawker Gets Interesting | IHOP Robin Hood Arrested For Giving Away Free Drinks _


----------



## ourwater

Disney Parks Series: Disney Parks: Disney Cruise Line, _Ahoy mates! All aboard the Disney Cruise Line in Port Canaveral for more adventures and fun at sea. Disney is the only cruise line navigated by pixie dust and magic. _


----------



## ourwater

Catalyst: People Power, _Wave Power, Bike Bus, Christie Walk, Plastic Bag, Rally for Rail, Carbon Country, Human Sign, Facing the Future _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Aug 31, 2015, _Iowa Poll Shows Bernie Sanders Gaining Ground Against Hillary Clinton; Hulk Hogan Discusses WWE Firing and Addresses Racist Comments; MTV Video Music Awards: The Biggest Moments of the Night _


----------



## ourwater

George Wylie's First WOI-TV Newscast - January 2, 1984 - 5TV Channel 5 Ames Des Moines Iowa, _Eric Wylie, Published on Jun 21, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

George Wylie's First WOI-TV Newscast - January 2, 1984 - 5TV Channel 5 Ames Des Moines Iowa, _Eric Wylie, Published on Jun 21, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

5" full HD 1080P Android Car Rearview Mirror DVR with Bluetooth, GPS, Dual Camera, Radar detector, _Cheng John, Published on Jan 12, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry KingHow Millennials Are Changing Politics As We Know It, _At 80 million strong, millennials will make up nearly 40% of the voting population by 2020. Larry takes a look at the impact millennials will have on issues, elections, candidates, political campaigns & the larger socioeconomic structure of the U.S. _


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Rockets)


----------



## ourwater

Missing: A Busy Solitude, _Becca comes up with a new scheme to get Michael back. _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Politics; the Supreme Court; Alec Ross, Coverage of the political campaign with Al Hunt, Susan Glasser, _Nick Confessore, and Jon Meacham. President Obama's nomination of Merrick Garland with Jan Crawford, Adam Liptak and Jay Michaelson. Alec Ross on encryption, the iPhone, and the FBI._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Mar 16, 2016, _Ben Affleck on Why He Wanted to Be Batman in 'Batman v Superman'; How Life Has Changed for Serena Williams' Former Hitting Partner _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Mar 17, 2016: _North Korea Sentences US Student to 15 Years of Labor; Merrick Garland Nominated for US Supreme Court Vacancy; SeaWorld Announces End to Killer Whale Breeding. _


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry KingClinton, Trump Viewed 'Unfavorably,' So Why Are They Leading?, _Polls show a majority of voters view Hillary Clinton & Donald Trump unfavorably, so why are they winning in the primaries? Larry looks for answers with FiveThirtyEight's Harry Enten. Then, 'Celebrity Apprentice' Clay Aiken on why he won't vote for Trump. _


----------



## catcharay

House of cards. If it was my choice, I'd be binge watching it through until the season is complete. Getting so good. As an aside, Claire Underwood is so gorgeous.


----------



## mr hoang

catcharay said:


> House of cards. If it was my choice, I'd be binge watching it through until the season is complete. Getting so good. As an aside, Claire Underwood is so gorgeous.


I thought it going boring. The first 2 seasons I really enjoyed but the last 2 weren't that great for me. I had a hard time getting through season 4. A few good episodes but overall I wasn't as interested.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Mar 17, 2016, _Mariah Carey Will Star in New Reality Show 'Mariah's World'; Women Are Learning How to Use High Heels For Self-Defense _


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: The People vs. the Establishment, _In tonight's Daily Take Thom details why people are so upset with the establishment. _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Mar 17, 2016,_ Ben Carson Fine With Trump Rally Violence Escalating I Trump Militia Forming... | Russian Military Withdrawing From Syria | Neil deGrasse Tyson Sends Out REALLY Dumb Sex Tweet | Man Caught Peeing All Over Cereal At Kellogg's Plant _


----------



## ourwater

The Whispers: Homesick


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Mar 17, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Sen. Amy Klobuchar of Minnesota, former Lieutenant Governor Patty Judge of Iowa, and Ted Cruz's communications director Alice Stewart on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. _


----------



## shrimpius

*...*

The last TV show i ever watched like, on an actual TV or netflix? If we are talking an actual TV, then it was Under the Dome. Under the Dome was cool until it started feeling contrived after the second season with the whole parallel universe stuff. I never truly finished that show because i felt the dead end pretty heavily coming on lol. Netflix, the Lizzie Borden chronicles with Christina Ricci. It was pretty rad. I really loved the costumes in that show, they were super authentic looking!


----------



## ourwater

Voyage of the Continents: Europe: A Turbulent Future, _Tectonic forces continue to transform Europe. Iceland is cracking apart, releasing geysers of steam and mountains of ash. The Alps are still rising and the Mediterranean may be drying up. Look into the future of this most intriguing continent. _


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Paul Craig Roberts On the Revolving Door in Washington and Martenson On the Collapse in Oil Prices, _Erin sits down with Paul Craig Roberts to talk about bank fraud and the revolving door between Washington and Wall Street. After the break, Erin talks to Chris Martenson to discuss the recent drop in oil prices. _


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Spurs)


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Wayne's World


----------



## ourwater

Super Structures of the World: Hibernia, _The Hibernia platform stands 224 meters high, which is half the height of New York's Empire State Building and 33 meters taller than the Calgary Tower. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Mar 19, 2013, _Gunman's roommate called 911; Seven Marines killed during training; 10 years after US invasion of Iraq._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Mar 18, 2016, _Virginia Man Captured Fighting for ISIS Speaks Out; Kate del Castillo Breaks Her Silence; Blake Shelton Sues In Touch Weekly Magazine. _


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Vikings


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Diplo in Cuba; Kamai Washington,_ Charlie's visit to Cuba with Diplo, who played an enormous outdoor concert in Havana. We conclude with Kamai Washington, the saxophonist and jazz musician behind "The Epic." Washington and The Next Step also perform in studio. _


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: The Chinese Are Coming to America, Long On Munis, _28 EU states arrived at a joint position on a refugee deal and Starwood received a "superior proposal" from Anbang; Edward Harrison weighs in. _


----------



## TryingMara

American Crime Story: The People v. OJ Simpson


----------



## ourwater

De unge mødre 8 part 1 & 2, _chokmah999, Uploaded on Nov 3, 2008_


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Thomas Frank On the State of the Democratic Party, _Thom discusses the state of the Democratic Party in a special hour-long Conversations with Great Minds with journalist Thomas Frank, author of the new book "Listen, Liberal: Or, What Ever Happened to the Party of the People?"_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Mar 18, 2016, _Salah Abdeslam, wanted for Paris attacks, has been captured; Mexican actress Kate Del Castillo talks about El Chapo and Sean Penn; FBI's stern warning to motorists._


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Mar 18, 2016,_ Trump Backpedals On Paying Legal Fees I Sarah Palin And Stacey Dash Defend Trump Violence | Chris Matthews Corruption Scandal | Hillary Clinton Squirms At The Word "Liberal" | Man Rushes Stage At Trump Rally_


----------



## ourwater

Fifth Gear: S20 E03, _Tiff drives Lamborghini's new Aventador hypercar._


----------



## ourwater

Jodelle Ferland - Girl Fight - Clip, Your not dumb, _Jodelle Ferland, Uploaded on Oct 13, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters: The Red Mill & Proprietary House


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Hudson and Lira On the "Iron-Fisted Kleptocratic Financial Oligarchy", _Michael Hudson, a professor of Economics at the University of Missouri, Kansas City is a sharp critic of what he considers the "rent seeking" behavior which has come to dominate the world of global finance. _


----------



## ourwater

Stargate SG-1: Grace


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Rawhide Lampshades; Chocolate Chip Cookies; MRI Scanners, _On this episode of How it's Made: Rawhide Lampshades; Chocolate Chip Cookies; MRI Scanners_


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Pelicans)


----------



## JohnDoe26

Daredevil season 2, episodes 1 to 12. Been another great season and they pulled off the Punisher really well. Gonna watch last episode later today.


----------



## ourwater

Lucky Dog: Shadow


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: Young Man With a Horn, _When a popular young singer is found dead outside an infamous Las Vegas nightclub, the CSI team uncovers a link between the present day crime and a murder from over 50 years ago. _


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Jessica Jones*, season 1.








Pretty good. Lots different from the comic, and it bugged me, but I was still able to enjoy it for what it was. It was an interesting interpretation. Can't wait to see it continued in Luke Cage and The Defenders.

Now, back to Daredevil!


----------



## ourwater

Doozers: Catch a Ride, _Molly gets a new vehicle. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, May 30, 2012, _Gunman Opens Fire at Seattle Café; Syria Massacre: U.S. Student Killed; John Edwards Trial: Jury Delays _


----------



## SouthWest

Country Queens at the BBC - BBC4 in the UK has great music programs on every Friday night that I record and watch on Saturdays. I also watched Dolly Parton at Glastonbury just before.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Displaced, _Voyager is pirated by an alien race, and her crew sent to an idyllic prison colony. _


----------



## ourwater

Unusual Suspects: Hometown Homicide, In 1980, _a Hemet, California businessman comes home to find his wife brutally murdered. Was she a random victim, or did she know her killer? Investigators sift through shifty suspects and shaky alibis before closing in on a remorseless killer. _


----------



## ourwater

De Pfaffs: S08 E07


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jun 24, 2011,_ Erin sits down with Ray Rothrock, CEO of RedSeal. Ray tells us about his experience with "pirate" hackers and gives us his take on the Navy's new cybersecurity offense. _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Dec 9, 2015, _San Bernardino Terrorists Pledged Loyalty To ISIS | Marco Rubio: We Need Bomb Control | Cop Points Gun At Black Man's Head | George Zimmerman's Racist Revenge Porn Tweet | "Affluenza" Kid Maybe Going To Jail After All _


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Spurs)


----------



## ourwater

April 1-2, 1998 ABC Commercials (WEWS Cleveland), _Broadcaster 1988, Published on Mar 1, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Psychic Investigators: Psychic for the Defense, _Local residents find a corpse on a Florida beach, and FBI investigators soon arrest a businessman, who claims that he is innocent. Seven years later, the case goes to trial, and the businessman's defense attorney asks a psychic to take the witness stand. _


----------



## ourwater

3D Sun [2007]


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Aug, 21, 2012, _Mighty Mississippi Reaches Low Levels; Tampa Police on Alert Over 'Suspicious' Discovery _


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S12 E11


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Global Debt Bubble, European Turmoil and US Bank Earnings Dropping,_ Global debt has skyrocketed since the financial crisis began despite all of the talk of develeraging. What has happened, a recent McKinsey study shows, is that debt has simply been transferred from private agents in advanced _economies to the public sector


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars: A Necessary Bond


----------



## ourwater

La Costa Canyon vs Torrey Pines Girls Soccer (CIF Semi's 3/1/16), _It's A Wrap Sports Video, Published on Mar 2, 2016_


----------



## Charmander

Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

IndieFlix Shorts: Incarnate, _Two old friends encounter an evil spirit while hunting in the remote islands of Southeast Alaska. _


----------



## ourwater

Mayday: Air Disaster Investigations: A Wounded Bird, _When a small commuter plane loses the use of a wing, it is only through sheer determination that the pilots are able to make a miraculous crash landing with all passengers alive. But what awaited them next was a horror that no one could have imagined. _


----------



## catcharay

mr hoang said:


> I thought it going boring. The first 2 seasons I really enjoyed but the last 2 weren't that great for me.* I had a hard time getting through season 4. *A few good episodes but overall I wasn't as interested.


You're not the first who has said that. The main point of interest for me is the investigative journalism side (even though it has little focus atm) and seeing Frank's power unravel. As a season, I would agree it pales in comparison from the initial two. It's funny, from the 1st season it was difficult for me to get into but from then onward I have enjoyed all seasons. Hopefully the new season, next year picks up for you.


----------



## ourwater

Chocolate Crackles no bake rice krispies crackles how to baking: _Lay BagokLay Bagok, Published on Feb 26, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Lidia's Italy: Braciole: A Cinnamon Roll, _Venice used to be the center of the spice trade, as Lidia explains. In this episode she visits the region of Veneto and then comes back to the kitchen to make mouth-watering beef cutlets garnished with aromatic cinnamon and cloves. _


----------



## ourwater

Shaun The Sheep: Save the Dump


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Aug 7, 2015, _Color-Blind People Try On Special Glasses for First Time; This Natural Slip N' Slide Waterfall Looks Awesome and Terrifying _  * *


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S11 E02


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Powder Horns, Handcrafted Moulds, Perogies, Inner Tubes


----------



## ourwater

Concept Dark | Keynote Template, _Vigital Art, Published on Apr 29, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Feb 5, 2016,_ Deadly crane collapse in NYC; down to the wire for presidential candidates in New Hampshire; Elton John's special gift to commuters._


----------



## rickey

Impractical Jokers


----------



## ourwater

NASA Is Going To Start A Spaceship Fire On Purpose - Orion: Trial By Fire | Science ▶1 Space ▶1, _Newest Inventions, Published on Mar 19, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

NASA's Orion achieves liftoff!, _video.cnbc.com, Friday, 5 Dec 2014 | 7:04 AM ET _


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Mar 20, 2016, _Will GOP Primary Race End in Contested Convention? Guests: Donald Trump, Reince Priebus, Denis McDonough, Mitch McConnell, Rich Lowry, EJ Dionne, Sara Fagen, Roland Martin_


----------



## 000XXX000

Dare Devil Season 2. On episode 4 I think?


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Mar 20, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" White House Chief of Staff Denis McDonough, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, GOP Presidential Candidate Governor John Kasich & a Sunday Panel of George Will, Lisa Lerer, Kristen Soltis Anderson, Bob Woodward. _


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Mavericks)


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Steve Keen On Debt and the Next Global Recession, _Johnson Controls announced on Monday that it would be merging with Tyco International and Russia's economy contracted at its fastest pace in six years in 2015. _


----------



## ourwater

Thundercats: Lion-O's Anointment Third Day: Trial of Cunning


----------



## Raephex

Season 2 of The Knick

Darkest show I've ever seen. Darker than both Boardwalk Empire and The Sopranos. Only show I've ever seen that made me feel dirty and uneasy after watching it. Kinda hard to watch with mental illness (social anxiety) too, given the depiction of 1920's mental "healthcare". The things they did back then were barbaric.

It's really well made. The writing, acting, cinematography and soundtrack are all really good. A show guaranteed to destroy your soul.


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Warming the World to Extinction, _Thom premieres the climate change documentary, "The Last Hours of Humanity: Warming the World to Extinction" and discusses the lessons from Fukushima with Naoto Kan, the Prime Minister of Japan during the meltdown in 2011. _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Jul 14, 2014, _Netanyahu Accidentally Poses A Devastating Thought Experiment, Death Toll Rises | What The Whole IRS 'Scandal' Was REALLY About | Tea Party 'Godfather' Panics When Confronted By His Own Record | Pope Says 2 Percent of Clergy Are Pedophiles | _


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Peaky Blinders
~ The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Mar 21, 2016, _Hulk Hogan Awarded $115M in Gawker Sex Tape Lawsuit; Danielle Steel Visits 'GMA' _


----------



## ourwater

Coloring Books!! | Watch how I Color in Mine!!!, _MissVickybee, Published on Nov 17, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

How it's Made: Mountain Bike Suspensions, Surgical Sutures, Grain Dryers, Frying Pans


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, May 5, 2010, _Times Square Bomber; Greece Economy; Oil Spill, Cord Blood _


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Music Mogul LA Reid On Signing Bieber, Taylor Swift's Charm, & 'Hamilton', _Legendary producer and label chief LA Reid joins Larry for a story-filled conversation about discovering stars like Usher and Justin Bieber, coming back from failure, and why LA puts Jay-Z in the same category as Mandela. _


----------



## Kevin001

The Voice (currently)


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S20 E06


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Obama in Cuba and Amazon's Lobby Efforts, _Index funds are beating actively managed investing across Europe over the short-term and the long-term and Marriott is back with a deal for Starwood. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Jul 9, 2014, _Fake Employment Agencies; George Clooney; World's Tallest Waterslide _


----------



## ourwater

Fox News Hannity Exposes the Hamas Terror Tunnels in Israel coming from Gaza, _News Crashers, Published on Aug 5, 2014_


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot


----------



## ourwater

Entertainment Tonight: Former 'Bachelor' Contestant Lex McAllister Dies,_ Police confirm to ET that Lex McAllister's death appears to be a suicide. _


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Bruce Schneier: 'Encryption Makes the Internet Safer'; Celente On the Economy, _Erin sits down with Bruce Schneier to get his take on President Obama's recent statement on net neutrality and explains why encryption is vital to personal security. After the break, Erin talks to Gerald Celente on the reduction im gas prices. _


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Epiphany, _After detecting an energy spike over a forested area on a distant planet, the Atlantis team decides to investigate. _


----------



## mr hoang

The Walking Dead...
Can't wait to watch Bates Motel new episode


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Bernie Wins Democrats Abroad Primary!, _Tonight's Progressive Roundtable discusses Obama's historic visit to Cuba, Bernie's convincing win in the Democrats Abroad primary, and the GOP's long con being continued by Trump. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Mar 21, 2016, _President Obama makes history in Cuba; Donald Trump defends protesters; Malia Obama translates Spanish for the President in Cuba. _


----------



## ourwater

De Pfaffs: S07 E05


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Mar 21, 2016, _Serena Williams Fires Back At Tournament Director's 'Offensive' Remarks; Heated Custody Battle Over Native American Girl Removed From California Foster Family _


----------



## ourwater

Young Turks: Mon, Mar 21, 2016, _College "Good Guy" Hangs Really Creepy Open Letter To Women I Forever 21 Tee Shirt Gives People Rapey Vibe | Trump Threatens Riots If Brokered Convention | Okay Trump May Somehow Be Worse Than Ted Cruz | Black Lives Matter Voters Oust Tamir Rice Prosecuto _


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose The Week: Fri, March 18, 2016, _Al Hunt, Susan Glasser, Nick Confessore, and Jon Meacham; Obama's nomination of Merrick Garland with Jan Crawford, Adam Liptak and Jay Michaelson; Nancy Gibbs; A.O. Scott; Joe Nocera. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Jun 14, 2010, _Oil Leak Pressure Tests Begin, Not-So-Terrifying Terror Tape, Following the Stimulus Cash _


----------



## Jermster91

As we speak, re watching Breaking Bad.


----------



## ourwater

Sea Salt Ice Cream..., _bobanook, Published on Jun 18, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Greek Markets Plummet to 25-Year Low_, RT's Anya Parampil sits down to discuss Wall Street's growing worry over the possibility of a Sanders presidency. _


----------



## ourwater

Richard Bangs' Adventures With Purpose: New Zealand: Quest for Kaitiakitanga, _Bangs ventures to the southernmost reaches of civilization, in a down under world with an upright world-view. Join Richard in search of an age-old Maori concept that might hold a key to our planet's future survival. _


----------



## ourwater

Why Humidify?, _Dristeem, Uploaded on Jun 18, 2009_


----------



## ourwater

NY Med: Doctors On the Frontline, Doctors battle to save lives in the busiest city in the world.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Royale,_ Investigating the discovery of a piece of metal bearing a United States Air Force insignia, the Away Team finds Itself trapped in the world of "The Hotel Royale", a novel come to life. _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Lin-Manuel Miranda, _A conversation with Lin-Manuel Miranda, the creator and star of "Hamilton." _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Mar 22, 2016, _At Least 34 Killed in Explosions Across Brussels; 2016 Presidential Candidates React to Brussels Terror Attacks; At Least 3 American Missionaries Among Wounded in Brussels. _


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Richard Dreyfuss: Trump Like Loud, Drunk Bigot in a Pub,_ Oscar-winning actor Richard Dreyfuss tells Larry why he believes Donald Trump's campaign reveals the prejudices & fears of many voters. Plus, why Americans will ultimately reject what Bernie Sanders is promising. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Mar 22, 2016, _Brussels Attack: A Timeline of What Happened, Reported Victims, Survivors; Alleged ISIS Operative on the Run After Brussels Attacks; After Brussels Attack, Signs of Solidarity From Around the World _


----------



## rm123

I'm watching through the walking dead, and it's not as gOOD as I thought it would be
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: How Will Europe Heal With the Terror Attacks in Brussels?, _In Brussels, a series of deadly terrorist attacks struck early on Tuesday morning and Apple's legal battle against the US government is now officially on hold. _


----------



## ourwater

NBC TODAY Show: Couple Moves Couch from Balcony Using Only Wires, _A couple cleverly (and, potentially, dangerously) moved their sofa from a third-floor balcony using wires. The move was caught on camera. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Mar 22, 2016, _Brussels terror attack kills at least 31;ISIS claims responsibility for Belgium attack; authorities on an intense manhunt for terror suspect at large _


----------



## ourwater

How to Build Facebook Success 15 Minutes at a Time,_ Bloomberg Business, Published on Dec 15, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

BMW M3 in israel, _TrueSpotter, Published on Mar 23, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ABC 20/20: Fri, Oct 21, 2011, _Stephanie Mack, widow of Bernie Madoff's oldest son, divulges family secrets. _


----------



## ourwater

Google Plus - Setting Circle Security, _Lynette Youn, Uploaded on Jul 11, 2011 _​


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S19 E12


----------



## ourwater

Something Special: S06 E11, _Music_


----------



## ourwater

Survival School: S01 E05, _The Airmen complete the mobile leg of training after being timed to get from one point to another using only a map and compass. _


----------



## ourwater

Ramona Marquez - Outnumbered S2 bloopers, _RamonaSmilesxo, Uploaded on Jul 2, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

Tornado Chasers: Nemesis: Part 1, _A potentially catastrophic tornado day threatens central Oklahoma. Upon reaching El Reno, Reed and the team witness the birth of a violent wedge tornado. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Apr 6, 2011, _Government Shutdown Hitting Home; Chris Christie Battles Teachers' Union; Skyrocketing Gas Prices. _


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: New Government in Argentina; ECB and Fed Poised, _Collapsing commodity prices and reduced external financing have worsened Latin America's prospects in the past year, with the region growing its slowest since the 2009 global recession. _


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater

Attaque De Grand-Bassam: "Un témoignage inédit",_ Rti Bengue, Published on Mar 13, 2016 _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Primetime Nightline: Beyond Belief, _The amazing stories about twins and what connects them. _


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Examining Social Media Culture Today: Are We Addicted to Our Apps?, _With new studies linking cases of anxiety and depression to obsessive social media use, Larry welcomes a panel of experts and influencers, including Pulitzer Prize-nominated author Nicholas Carr, to evaluate the good and the bad. _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Attacks in Brussels, _An update on today's attacks in Brussels with John Miller, Mike Morell, Peter Spiegel, Richard Haass, Rukmini Callimachi, and Nicholas Burns. _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Mar 22, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Ryan Crocker, former ambassador to Afghanistan and Iraq, Chris Hill, former ambassador to Iraq, and Priorities USA's Guy Cecil on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Air Crash Investigation: Cockpit Failure


----------



## ourwater

The Donna Reed Show: The New Mother,_ Little David Barker is very excited. His father is getting married and he hopes this means he can leave military school and live in a real home, but things don't work out the way David thought they would. _


----------



## ourwater

Driving through France from London to Corsica (inc Corsica Ferries) Timelapse, _v52gc, Published on Jun 23, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Mar 22, 2016, _New York Times Edits Pro-Bernie Article Into Hit Piece I Hillary Clinton: The Best Investment A Corporation Can Make | PBS *********** Trump Hour | Felon Sings Adele In Court For Reduced Sentence (VIDEO) | Leprechaun Porn In High Demand On St. Patrick's D _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Mar 23, 2016, _Suspect in Brussels Terror Attack Still on the Run; Donald Trump, Hillary Clinton Win Arizona and Lose Utah; Iggy Azalea on Weathering Tough Criticism, New Music_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Outsiders


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Money Laundering and Bitcoin, Macroeconomics With Axel Merk, _TOur lead story: Money laundering in the age of Bitcoin. Afterward, Axel Merk, the President and CIO of Merk Investments and manager of Merk Funds, joins us to talk about Europe, currencies, and emerging markets_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Daley On Encryption and Verizon in Cuba, _The attacks in Brussels will likely hasten the campaign for a Brexit and the White House hosted the first national Water Summit. _


----------



## andretti

american horror story asylum. watched first 3 episodes back to back. had only seen the carnival season and i liked it. enjoying this show.


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: The Revolution Is Not Being Televised, _Thom discusses the Brussels terrorist attack with CAIR's Robert McCaw, and whether John Kasich is actually a moderate with Ohio Rep. Tim Ryan. _


----------



## ourwater

Fighting violent extremism in Belgium, _ msnbc.com, 3/23/16_


----------



## ourwater

Madness in the Fast Lane - Swedish Sisters (full), _♦MOONSTORMSATA♦, Published on Jun 20, 2012_


----------



## SouthWest

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine season 7 episode 4 - Take Me Out to the Holosuite

I don't care what other fans say, I love this episode. It's hilarious and ends with a really positive note about teamwork and sportsmanship. Plus, having Odo as a baseball umpire was amazing.


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Better Call Saul*, season 1.








Loving this show to pieces.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Mar 23, 2016, _All Out Manhunt for Mystery Bomber; Extraordinary Cache of Explosives Found in Attacker's Apartment; Honoring the Victims of the Brussels Attacks _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Mar 23, 2016, _Time For Marco Rubio To Cash In As A Lobbyist? I Bernie Sanders Vs Barack Obama | Wall St. Thinks Elizabeth Warren Is Darth Vader | Madonna Exposes Teenage Fan's Breast On Stage (VIDEO) | Father Tricks Own Daughter To Send Him Nude Photos _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Mar 23, 2016, _Mini Insta-Models: These Stylish Tots Are Famous on Instagram; Joe Giudice Reports to Prison _


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Bernie Wins Huge in Idaho & Utah!, _Tonight's Rumble talks Bernie's big wins in last night's western primaries, the GOP extremism following the Brussels terrorist attacks, and Paul Ryan's call for respect amid the divisive GOP primary. _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Brussels; the Latino Vote; Jacob Bernstein, _The Brussels attacks with Alissa Rubin, Paris bureau chief for The New York Times. Hispanic voters and the 2016 election with Sol Trujillo, Aida Alvarez, and Henry Cisneros. Jacob Bernstein, the director of "Everything Is Copy."_


----------



## ourwater

Full Probe or Daily Probe Sessions, _lamyvonne86, Published on Jul 15, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

The Complete History of Air Combat: America Unprepared: WWII Begins, _As the Second world War rages, watch how America builds up its air power even before getting dragged into the conflict. As early as 1939, President Roosevelt stepped up the production of military aircraft, leading to decisive victories by American forces. _


----------



## mr hoang

Better Call Saul - Season 2


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S09 e16


----------



## ourwater

How to get the Windows 10 upgrade notification to appear in Windows 7 or 8 /8.1, _Aniket Ashtekar, Published on Aug 24, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Fix No Wi-Fi problem After Windows 10 Upgrade Issue 100% Solved, _VFY -Videos For You, Published on Oct 3, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

USB Converter Convert SATA IDE to USB as an external Drive, _Andrew SME, Published on Oct 6, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

ADT Phone number, _loubane hadi, Published on Jan 25, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: An Hour On Race and Society, _Conversations with Ta-Nehisi Coates and Bryan Stevenson._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Mar 24, 2016, _Comedian Garry Shandling dead at 66; US authorities believe they know who the third suspect in Brussels terror attack is; possible link between caffeine and fertility. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Honoring the Victims of the Brussels Attacks, _The growing candlelight vigil honors those who lost their lives. _


----------



## ourwater

Surviving Sandy (Real Found Footage Film), _Harminoff, Published on Nov 22, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

The Inside: Everything Nice


----------



## ourwater

[LIVE] how to downgrade if windows 10 Doesn't Give You the Option,


----------



## ourwater

Schools Out,_ This Our Gang comedy classic has Miss Crabtree's brother showing up for a lunch visit and the Gang mistakes him for a suitor. Thinking that he'll marry her and take her away from the school, the Gang begins to tell him tales about how she would not be a suitable wife for him. Once the truth of the man's identity comes out, everyone has a good laugh._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Mar 24, 2016, _A jury awarded Hogan $140 million against the media website, and Denton says he has no remorse over posting the Hogan sex tape clip._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Oct 11, 2010, _Trapped Chilean Miners a Day Away From Freedom, Medical Breakthrough: A Stem Cell First, Paladino vs. Gay Community_


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Our Voting Problems Are a National Disgrace, _Thom discusses the disastrous election in Arizona with attorney and radio host Mike Papantonio, and how Bernie's tax Wall Street plan would generate $300 billion and create millions of jobs with the Campaign for America's Future Richard Eskow._


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Mar 24, 2016, _Black Trump Fan Attacks White Protester I Establishment Democrats Want Bernie To Go Away | Reince Priebus Blames Media For Trump Violence | Male Tennis Star Thinks Equal Pay For Women Is Dumb | Boiling Water Poured On Sleeping Gay Couple_


----------



## ourwater

How is Starbucks in your country? - Starbucks Korea: Cooking Society, _BeautybyTia1, Published on Jul 28, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Olay Regenerist Micro-sculpting Cream. Results without the Procedure., _Olay North America_


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

Bering Sea Gold: Dirtville, _The season's end is steadily approaching, and every miner's back is against the wall. With debts mounting and feuds escalating, one skipper loads his rifle, another blows his stack, and yet another abandons his crew before hightailing it out of Nome._


----------



## ourwater

Quick Tip: Solving "Read Only" External Drive Problems on Your _Mac, Tuts+ Computer Skills, Published on Aug 5, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

PHP: Video Upload & Playback (Using Database), _abell12, Published on Jan 16, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Warships: War Machine,_ HMCS Iroquois has a 30 million dollar inventory of missiles on board and carries triple torpedo launchers on each side of the ship. She has been designed to meet any threat, from land, sea, or air._


----------



## ourwater

Barnen på Luna : Avsnitt 2, _Torsten, Pärlan and Mercedes have a hard time adapting to life on Glenn's boat._


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Coppola on the Flawed Euro and Roche on Pragmatic Investing,_ Erin is joined by Cullen Roche to discuss his new book, the markets, and inflation. After the break, Erin sits down with Frances Coppola to talk about the Eurozone._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Clippers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Vikings


----------



## unemployment simulator

documentary on north korea.


----------



## jennyyyxo

how to get away with murder


----------



## Kevin001

NCAAB ~ UNC vs Indiana (currently)


----------



## f1ora

The Boondocks, last episode wasnt great..and if it was really the finale it was a horrible way to end the series..0x0


----------



## Crisigv

Modern Family


----------



## ourwater

Canadian TV Delivers: Writers Guild of Canada, _Writersguildofcanada, Published on Aug 28, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Mar 25, 2016, _Terror attack hits U.S. at home; tax thieves run phone scam to steal millions; Rolling Stones play Cuba._


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Verizon Gets Hacked and Auerback On US Economic Growth, _US economic growth in Q4 exceeded Department of Commerce expectations and Playboy announced a possible sale of the entire company. _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Mar 25, 2016, _Trump On Brussels: I Would Keep Certain People Out I Eye For An Eye Doesn't Work, And Never Will | Mall Easter Bunny Throws Punches At Parent (VIDEO) | Olivia Newton John's Boyfriend Found ALIVE After Missing For A Decade | Girl Removed From Foster Family _


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Jul 17, 2011, _White House budget director gives the latest status on the budget negotiations; Top Republican in budget negotiations outlines the GOP stance on debt ceiling. _


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S11 E02


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Mar 25, 2016, _Belgian Authorities Conduct Raids Searching for Terror Suspects; Friends, Fans Celebrate the Life of Garry Shandling; Microsoft Artificial Intelligence Experiment Under Fire._


----------



## TryingMara

Love It or List It


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Peter Joseph On the Infinite Growth Paradigm, Roche On Lower Returns,_ Erin is joined by Peter Joseph - filmmaker and founder of The Zeitgeist Movement. After the break, Erin sits down with Cullen Roche to discuss how much student debt is holding back the millennial generation from adding to consumer demand growth. _


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Marcia Clark Reacts to 'The People V. O.J. Simpson' & Sarah Paulson's Performance, _Marcia Clark reflects on the "trial of the century" and candidly responds to FX's 'The People v. O.J. Simpson' and Sarah Paulson's portrayal of her. Plus, Kato Kaelin weighs in on the show's accuracy. _


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: The Voyager Conspiracy, _Seven uncovers a conspiracy to keep Voyager stranded in the Delta Quadrant. _


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Mar 24, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by attorney Miguel Estrada, pollster J. Ann Selzer, NBC News' Andrea Mitchell and the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel's Craig Gilbert on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. _


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: Laws of Attraction, _The MythBusters use sexy science to tackle five captivating clichés about the laws of attraction including if men really do prefer blondes, if pheromone sprays really work, if bigger boobs equal bigger tips, and does a man's wealth really woo women? _


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S03 E15


----------



## ourwater

Israel's War on Journalism, _PressTVUK, Published on Nov 27, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Recycled Skateboards, Braided Pastry, Construction Trailers, and Vises,_ On this episode of How It's Made: Recycled Skateboards, Braided Pastry, Construction Trailers, and Metalworking Vises. _


----------



## ourwater

Portland Police Chase-20 June 2012 (KATU), _wwwy2000, Published on Jun 21, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

New Facebook Scam / Virus!! (How to fix it) 2015 FEB, _Fortify, Published on Feb 10, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: CSI's Marg Helgenberger On Series Finale, Gender Inequality & Hillary Clinton, i_nequality in Hollywood and shares her opinion of Hillary Clinton. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Jun 3, 2012,_ Who Can Save the economy? _


----------



## ourwater

The Complete History of Air Combat: The Berlin Airlift & the Atomic Bomb, _On June 24, 1948, the Soviets attempted to blockade the city of Berlin. This episode tells the story of how American General Lucius Clay attempted to feed starving Berliners by air, a feat that had never before been attempted. _


----------



## ourwater

Women on Death Row: Chelsea Richardson, _All Chelsea Richardson ever wanted to do is play Yu-Gi-Oh! and go to IHOP... But her new boyfriend just wouldn't stay out of her way._


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Tabula Rasa,_ A deadly disease courses through Atlantis, causing the entire expedition to lose their memories. _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Jun 11, 2015, _Secret Service Agent Placed On Leave For Sexting | Idaho Wants The Bible Taught In Every Class | First Porn To Be Filmed IN SPACE | Police SHUT DOWN Little Girls' Lemonade Stand | Elderly Doctor Caught Running Multi-Million Dollar Drug Ring_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Gerald Celente: "Sanctions Are an Act of War", _Erin is joined by Gerald Celente, who tells us what he thinks is in store for the economic relationship between the US and Russia. After the break, Erin sits down with RT correspondent Lindsay France the Fourth Amendment and AOL's terms of service. _


----------



## Ckg2011

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## cat001

Rab C Nesbitt


----------



## ourwater

Bad Drivers of Louisiana 13, Louisiana_ Dashcam, Published on Dec 11, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Mar 3, 2010, _The State of Health Care Reform, Taliban Operation Center Captured, Cancer Advice for Men, Returning to Iwo Jima _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Mar 25, 2016, _Flight Attendant Accused of Trying to Smuggle Almost 70 Pounds of Cocaine; Homeowners Warned About Accused Criminals Posing as Utility Workers; Rolling Stones Play First Concert Ever in Cuba _


----------



## ourwater

converting km per hour to m per sec, _solvedphysicsproblem, Published on Dec 11, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Hamlet, _A dour production of Shakespeare's play produced for German TV. A prince returns home for his father's funeral and doesn't like what he finds. _


----------



## ourwater

The Kelly File 3/11/16 Megyn Kelly on Donald Trump Chicago Rally Protest & Ted Cruz blames, _Dejis Keno, Published on Mar 23, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S13 E41, _Greatest Moments Cleveland, OH_


----------



## TryingMara

The Honeymooners


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jan 3, 2014, _Keeping safe while trying to dig out of the massive snow storm; preventing frostbite. _


----------



## unemployment simulator

motd2 on iplayer


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Missouri Gunman Kills 7 People in 4-home Shooting Spree: Sheriff, _New York Daily News, Published on Feb 27, 2015, A Missouri gunman who left seven people dead during a house-to-house killing spree Thursday night has been identified as a 36-year-old man who may have snapped after finding his ailing mother dead, authorities said. The Missouri State Highway Patrol says Joseph Jesse Aldridge killed himself, four of his cousins and three yet-to-be identified victims after his mother died of suspected natural causes. Texas County Coroner Tom Whittaker told the St. Louis Post-Dispatch they believe Aldridge snapped when he saw his dead mother and went on a rampage. The shooting spree started around 10:15 p.m. when Joseph Aldridge shot two people inside a Tyrone home, Texas County Sheriff James Sigman told the Houston Herald. "A scared girl inside the house called 911 when she heard gunshots, but she was not hurt." said a neighbor described the child to the Associated PressShe was crying so hard, but I finally got out of her 'My mom and dad have been shot'" The gunmen then went to three more homes in Tyrone, a rural community in south central Missouri, where he killed five more people. One more person in one of the homes was injured during the rampage. The shooter then drove to neighboring Shannon County and shot and killed himself inside of his car. _


----------



## Paperback Writer

The Walking Dead S06E09 

Great episode. Makes me wonder why it's taken me so long to get around to watching it.


----------



## regimes

i just finished binging daredevil, so now i'm watching fuller house.
it isn't as corny as i thought it would be.


----------



## ourwater

Kungsholms Church, Stockholm, Easter Day 2016 Messiah by Händel, _Roland Engkvist, Published on Mar 27, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Pop Trigger: Thu, Jun 12, 2014, _Actor Lou Volpe from the film Jersey Boys joins to talk about celebrity yearbook photos, the science behind taking a good selfie, and Love contracts that force couples to define what's embarrassing. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Mar 27, 2016,_ Actor Lou Volpe from the film Jersey Boys joins to talk about celebrity yearbook photos, the science behind taking a good selfie, and Love contracts that force couples to define what's embarrassing. , Brussels Terror Attack Aftermath Discussed; Guests: Donald Trump, Bernie Sanders, Michael Eric Dyson, LZ Granderson, Mary Kissel, Bill Kristol _


----------



## ourwater

Voter Fraud In Iowa? 2-1-2016, _Robert Kraychik, Published on Feb 2, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

How Free, How Secure?, The Agenda with _Steve Paikin, Published on Oct 28, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Verizon Gets Hacked and Auerback On US Economic Growth, _US economic growth in Q4 exceeded Department of Commerce expectations and Playboy announced a possible sale of the entire company. _


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Mar 27, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" House Intelligence Chairman Devin Nunes, GOP Presidential Candidate Senator Ted Cruz & a Sunday Panel of George Will, Kirsten Powers, Jason Riley, Juan Williams. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, _Jan 7, 2013, Aurora Shooting Suspect Back in Court;Obama Announces Chuck Hagel for Secretary of Defense _


----------



## ourwater

How Write a Standard NDA, _Howcast, Uploaded on Mar 16, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Nov 05, 2014, _Dems Viciously Blame Obama As Era Of Compromise Begins | Anti-Science Republicans To Run Senate Science Committee | Republican Loses Fight With Wolf-Pac | Elderly Pastor Arrested For Feeding Homeless | Teen Turns Down CEO's Wife For Sex _


----------



## ourwater

EP Daily: Thu, Jun 11, 2015, _Today on EP Daily, we catch up with one of the developers behind the new game Lego Dimensions, have a review of Farming Simulator 2015, and much more! _


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Hillary Clinton: An Inside Look. Authors Jonathan Allen & Amie Parnes On Their New Book HRC: State Secrets and the Rebirth of Hillary Clinton,_ Co-authors Jonathan Allen & Amie Parnes of the book HRC: State Secrets and the Rebirth of Hillary Clinton join Larry King to discuss Hillary's 'Hit List,' her potential presidential bid, and how the Lewinsky scandal affects her future._


----------



## ourwater

2016 Porsche Cayenne GTS 958.2 Supersprint / fabspeed exhaust, _PPPerformanceKSA, Published on Dec 19, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Lead, _A doctor found guilty of molesting his patients is killed, and ADA Cabot returns to try the case. _


----------



## TryingMara

The Price is Right


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth: Home and Abroad, _As foreign policy comes to the fore can Trump and Clinton handle the heat? _


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

How to Fit an Internal Door Frame Part 1: Removing the Old Door Frame, _bandq, Published on Dec 9, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Jun 9, 2010, _Gulf Spill; Arnold Schwarzenegger; Platelist: Gavin Kaysen _


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S09 e20


----------



## ourwater

How To Contact Yahoo 0800 086 8676 Yahoo Phone Number, _Gmail Number 0800 086 8676, Published on Mar 27, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Steve Hanke Talks Argentine Debt and Karl Denninger On Wearables and Fed Policy, _Dr. Steve Hanke sat down with Erin to talk about the serious debt problems Argentina faces.Then Erin and libertarian blogger Karl Denninger discuss wearable technology, security, and monetary policy. _


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S27 E30,_ Crash Landing_


----------



## ourwater

How it Works: Math, _This episode is all about the unsung hero of the science world, "Mathematics" which is the drive behind the engineering that makes the world tick. _


----------



## hermito

Binge watched daredevil.


----------



## ourwater

Jason Reid: Making a Difference in Others,_ Microsoft Small Business Special Series, Published on Feb 24, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Timeshare, Beware! Timeshare Rescue - ABCnews, _AspenEye, Uploaded on Feb 4, 2009_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Huge Wealth at 15 CPW, Questions On Market Froth*, *_Erin is joined by Michael Gross, author of "House of Outrageous Fortune," which details the rise of Central Park West. He tells us what encouraged him to write the book and details the high-powered stakes of foreign cash in domestic real estate. _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Mar 28, 2016, _Rioters Clash With Police in Brussels; Alabama Governor Asked to Resign Over Affair Allegations; Bono Appears Live on 'GMA' From Refugee Camp in Jordan _


----------



## Ckg2011

Family Guy.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Ian Bremmer; "I Saw the Light"; Nicole Hurd, _Continuing coverage of the Brussels attacks with Ian Bremmer. Tom Hiddleston and director Marc Abraham discuss "I Saw the Light." Nicole Hurd, C.E.O. and founder of the College Advising Corps._


----------



## Kevin001

The Voice (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Rick Steves' Europe: Basque Country, _The land of the Basque people is one of Europe's "nations without a state"-its territory is split between France and Spain. With a stubborn spirit and an industrious nature, the Basques celebrate their rich heritage while embracing the future. _


----------



## Michael1983

The Chase (UK version)


----------



## ourwater

De Pfaffs: S12 E03


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Another Super Saturday for Bernie?!?!, _Tonight's Rumble talks North Carolina's anti-LGBT measures, new details about voting problems in Illinois and Arizona, and whether the National Enquirer story about Ted Cruz's extramarital affairs is true. _


----------



## SunFlower2011

The First 48


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Mar 28, 2016, _Government Withdraws Case Against Apple; Grandson's Surprise of a Lifetime for Grandparents; Georgia Governor Vetoes 'Religious Liberty Bill' _


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Japan's Struggling Economy and Hanke On Cuba,_ Boom BustJapan's Struggling Economy and Hanke On Cuba_


----------



## ourwater

4 x 9W 5630 LED Rigid Strip Light Bar Waterproof White/Warm Car Cabinet Lamp + Remote Dimmer DC 12V, _Banggood, Published on Feb 16, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Thirty-Eight Minutes, _The Atlantis base is threatened when the team discovers that an alien entity is in the city. McKay's experiment with alien technology goes awry._


----------



## ourwater

Tourists share their reactions to Plymouth Rock,_ Patriot Ledger, Uploaded on Aug 10, 2007_


----------



## ourwater

ABC News Specials: Bob Woodruff Reports: North Korea Chooses an Heir, _Bob Woodruff reports on how North Korea has changed over the past five years, and Kim Jong Ill appears at a military parade with son and heir Kim Jong Un._


----------



## ourwater

How it Works: Genetics, _DNA, the little molecules inside ever cell that keep us alive and growing, some could say the fundamental building blocks of life. _


----------



## ourwater

PTSD Workshop, _SCPA Videocasts, Published on Dec 4, 2015 _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Mar 19, 2014, _Dick Cheney Claims Obama Is Using Race Card | Stephen A. Smith Wants All Black People To Vote Republican | Black UVA Student Brutalized By State Officials | Mom Arrested By Cops | Daughter Of Lesbian Couple Speaks Out Against Gay Marriage _


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Anthony Randazzo on Income Inequality and the Minimum Wage, _As the world's business and political leaders meet in Davos, one of the main themes is income inequality. The Pope has implored them to take the issue seriously. And many are afraid the American Dream is now out of reach for most Americans._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Mar 28, 2016, _Mark Halperin and Al Hunt are joined by former Rep. Harold Ford of Tennessee, Democratic strategist Michael Feldman, Keep the Promise's Kellyanne Conway and Marquette Law School professor Charles Franklin on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Today Live: Fri, Mar 25, 2016, _Willow Shields is in studio and we sit down for an interview with Charlie Puth. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Mar 28, 2016, _Government Withdraws Case Against Apple; Grandson's Surprise of a Lifetime for Grandparents; Georgia Governor Vetoes 'Religious Liberty Bill'_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: China Slowing, Not Collapsing, _Today, a new rule has been put forward that would require some of the biggest US banks to raise billions in new debt and European banks are failing to cut their exposure to risky business. Ameera David weighs in. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Mar 28, 2016, _Sassy Teenage Girls Read Donald Trump Tweets in New Parody Video; American Airlines Pilot Who Authorities Say Failed Breathalyzer Test Faces Charges; Nyle DiMarco on Making His 'Dancing With the Stars' Debut _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Mar 28, 2016, _Trump Goes After Ted Cruz's Wife I Ted Cruz: Cops Should Patrol Muslim Neighborhoods | German Politician Rescued By The People He Hates Most | Christian Mom Tries To Rap (VIDEO) | Fugitive Comments On Own Wanted Poster_


----------



## ourwater

Chappelle's Show: Episode 3,_ Dave finally gets his chance to meet the great and powerful Show Business, and introduces us to a group of monsters victimized by discrimination. _


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Kings vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Redacted Tonight: New Corporate World Order, South Carolina Senator Flounders and Refugees in Europe Get Not So Warm Welcome, _South Carolina senator Lindsey Graham asks for federal aid despite previously voting against hurricane Sandy aid, Wall Street whistleblowing is now being encouraged, and Doctors Without Borders was bombed over the weekend by the U.S. military._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: David Brooks, _David Brooks of The New York Times discusses the 2016 presidential campaign. _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Mar 29, 2016, _EgyptAir Hijacker Arrested After Hostage Standoff; New Details on US Capitol Shooter; Wheelchair-Bound Girl Credits Pope Francis With Improved Health_


----------



## SpaceAce

The Monkees, i know its old but im kinda obsessed with it right now


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Roberts and Katusa On North American Oil Vulnerabilities, _Ameera and Erin talk about a subject we're quite familiar with here in the U.S. -- the rising cost of living. But it's not just folks in the U.S. experiencing this..._


----------



## ourwater

Ultimate Factories: The Magic Ingredient, _Without yeast there would be no beer, and Heineken has been cloning the same secret strain since 1886. _


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Japan's Struggling Economy and Hanke On Cuba, _The bid to buy Starwood just got a little more interesting and US consumer spending rose moderately in February. _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Mar 29, 2016, _Fox Uses TYT Bernie Interview To Attack Hillary Clinton I Internet Turned Robot Into A Nazi | Governor's Phone Sex With Mistress Released (AUDIO) | Here Comes Bernie! | Arizona Official: Blame The Voters For Getting In Line _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Mar 29, 2016,_ Fiery Collision Investigation Turns to Possible Street Racers; Images From the EgyptAir Hijacking; Marine Rescues National Guard Member in Need of a New Kidney _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Mar 29, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Brian Fallon, national press secretary for the Hillary Clinton campaign, Charlie Sykes, editor-in-chief of Right Wisconsin, Dan Senor, former adviser to Mitt Romney, and defense attorney Whitney Boan. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Mar 29, 2016, _Trump Campaign Manager Charged with Battery of Reporter; On the Hunt for Wild Burmese Pythons in Florida; Harrison Ford on Playing Han Solo, Indiana Jones Again_


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Hillary in '08: You Debate Anytime, Anywhere, _Tonight's Politics Panel discusses the battery charges filed against a Trump advisor, whether Hillary will agree to more debates, and Bernie's new superdelegate strategy. _


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Warning for all magicJack returning costumers that renew service Online (scam alert!), _theRIPOFFREPORT, Uploaded on Jan 16, 2011 _


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob SquarePants: Face Freeze


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Facts, Fiction & Friction: the Threat of Earthquakes in the U.S., _In her final TV interview as a USGS seismologist, Dr. Lucy Jones - the "Beyonce of earthquakes" - explains why the West Coast is overdue for the Big One, the connection between fracking and quakes, & why earthquakes are more than a California problem._


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S06 E29


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Jack Lew,_ An hour with Jack Lew, United States Secretary of the Treasury. _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Mar 30, 2016, _Donald Trump Comments on Campaign Manager's Battery Charge; Wall Street Executive Accused of Scheming to Defraud Investors of $95M; 'Eat, Pray, Love' Author Elizabeth Gilbert Talks New Book _


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: After Brussels Attack, Will U.S. Relook Refugee in-Take, _What's next for America's refugee relocation program in the wake of the terrorist attacks in Belgium? Larry looks for answers with Rep. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.), who's calling for a halt to Pres. Obama's current migrant in-take plan. _


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: The War On Encryption, Duy and Alpert On the US Economy, _Aircraft maker, Boeing slashes 4,000 jobs in its bid to stay competitive. And the FTC slams Volkswagen with a lawsuit over deceptive diesel claims._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Mar 30, 2016, _Paris Authorities Discover Terrorist Arsenal of 'Unprecedented Scale'; Candidates React to Trump's Controversial Abortion Comments; Texas Cop Accidently Fires Shotgun at Man Holding Fork _


----------



## ourwater

Cameron ten Napel Interview, _TrostMovingPictures, Uploaded on Oct 29, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Mar 30, 2016, _The Pope Washes Muslim Refugees Feet I Man Arrested For Late "Freddy Got Fingered" Tape | ISIS Uses Trump In New Video | NPR Trump Rally Physical Training Camp | Saudi Prince Sued For Having Awesome Party _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Mar 30, 2016, _Former 'Glee' Extra, Bartender Say 'Internet Ruined' Their Lives; Inside Russian Billionaire Son's Star-Studded Wedding _


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Is Obama's Nuke Summit a Sham?, _In tonight's Rumble discusses the dark money behind Marco Rubio's campaign, the collapse of Trump's loyalty pledge, and Ted Cruz's push to monitor Muslims. _


----------



## ourwater

Economic Crisis: Did Mortage-Backed Securities Cause the Financial Crisis? Paul Krugman (2008 ), _The Film Archives, Published on Dec 30, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Mar 30, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Barry Bennett, a senior adviser to the Donald Trump campaign, Charles Franklin, a professor at Marquette Law School, and the New York Times' Ashley Parker on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. _


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## ourwater

How Different Jurisdictions Treat Foreign Law: Panel, _LibraryOfCongress, Uploaded on May 11, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Mar 31, 2016,_ First Graders Overheard Allegedly Plotting to Poison Classmate; Armed Terror Suspect Arrested in France; Video Shows EgyptAir Passenger Posing With Alleged Hijacker. _


----------



## ourwater

Decision Making for Balance Day Adjustments, _Bernd Meyer, Published on Dec 1, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: The Latest Digital Media Trends and the ECB Interest Rate Bias,_ Edward Harrison sits down with Lockhart Steele, editorial director of Vox Media. He tells us why he decided to get involved with new media as a blogger and gives us his take on how blogging transformed the journalism industry. _


----------



## ourwater

Ich, Putin Ein Porträt Doku über das Leben und Arbeit von Wladimir Putin, _Kommission 146, Published on Sep 5, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: EM Partying Like 1998 and Pettifor On Europe, _S&P has downgraded China's outlook from stable to negative plus the first round of migrants in Europe are being forced to return under a new EU Turkey deal. _


----------



## SouthWest

South Park season 8 episode 1: Good Times with Weapons - "Let's fighting love!"


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Mar 31, 2016, _State Troopers Battle Gunman in Virginia Bus Station; Trump Refuses to Rule Out Using Nukes, Even in Europe; Police Body Cam Footage Shows Cop Had History of Confusing His Gun and Taser _


----------



## ourwater

The FBI Files: When Seconds Count, _On July 2nd 1994, a 12-year-old girl was abducted from her home in northern California. The FBI knows to act fast, search wide, enlist volunteers. But as the hours slipped by, agents also realized their chances for recovering her alive grew slim. _


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Fmr. Amb. Joe Wilson: Trump 'Incoherent' On World Affairs, _Retired Amb. Joe Wilson, who disputed the Bush administration's Iraq war justifications, tells Larry why Donald Trump's foreign affairs rhetoric worries him. And, 'The West Wing's' Richard Schiff on why he hopes Bernie Sanders is the Democratic nominee._


----------



## ourwater

How Its Made: Bowling Balls, Barber Poles, Felt, Radar Guns


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Bernie up 4 Points in Wisconsin,_ Thom discusses Bernies lead in Wisconsin and Obama endorsing Debbie Wasserman Schultz with attorney and radio host Mike Papantonio, and the increased risk of earthquakes due to fracking with RT correspondent Ashlee Banks. _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose The Week: Fri, March 25, 2016,_ Mike Morell; Mike Allen & Amy Chozick on the week in politics; Hispanic voters and the 2016 election with Sol Trujillo, Aida Alvarez and Henry Cisneros; Marissa Mayer, CEO of Yahoo; Jacob Bernstein, the director of "Everything Is Copy."_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Mar 31, 2016, _These YouTube Stars Have Turned Practical Jokes Into a Lucrative Business; Fans are 'Crazy in Love' with Beyonce's New Clothing Lin_e


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Apr 1, 2016, _Police Training Exercise Turns Deadly; MLB Mascots Take Over 'GMA' Before Opening Day _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Politics; Helen Mirren; Jordan Spieth, _Coverage of the election with Chris Mathews; Matt Dowd; Matt Flegenheimer; and Kellyanne Conway. Helen Mirren discusses her role in the film, "Eye in the Sky." We conclude with professional golfer Jordan Spieth. _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Mar 31, 2016,_ Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Penny Nance, president of Concerned Women for America, Chelsea Shields, legislative and PAC director for Wisconsin Right to Life on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. _


----------



## meepie

lost


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Jun 4, 2014, _Reporter Eats Marijuana Candy, Paranoia Ensues | Jonah Hill's Gay Slur - Was It Innocent Or Intentional? | Sleezy Politicians Deleted Bergdahl Tweets | Yes, That's A Baby On A Wedding Dress Train | You Won't Believe What This Criminal Is Accusing Obama Of _


----------



## ourwater

Non-Emergency Medical Transportation,_ CMSHHSgov, Published on Sep 11, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Jodelle Ferland Inteview, _albiekseni, Uploaded on Feb 13, 2011 _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Apr 1, 2016, _Undercover Cop Shot By Police in Drug Sting; Heroic Virginia Trooper Remembered in Memorial Service; Hillary Clinton Loses Temper With Greenpeace Activist _


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The 2016 PowerPuff Girls reboot. I watched the first three episodes and I enjoyed them, as I expected I would. It seems to have a slightly different (not necessarily better or worse) tone than the original. I'm not exactly sure... it seems a little more whimsical and lighthearted. The animation and art design are certainly nicer in my opinion though.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Rapper G-Eazy On His Industry Peers, the Perils of Fame and His Next Move,_ With his hit single 'Me, Myself & I' quickly rising the charts, rapper G-Eazy joins Larry for a candid conversation about his path to success in the ultra-competitive music industry. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Apr 1, 2016, _Warzone Tourism: This Man Takes Trips to Dangerous Conflict Zones; Companies Got in on April Fools Fun with Fake Ads _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Apr 1, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Wisconsin Governor Scott Walker, the Washington Post's Phil Rucker, the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel's Craig Gilbert, NBC News's Katy Tur and Chris Jansing on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. _


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- The 100
- Vikings
- Banshee

Sent from my SGH-T599V using Tapatalk


----------



## Selene

12 Monkeys


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Doug Casey On Taxes and Citizenship and Axel Merk On ECB, Japan, and the US, _Erin sits down with Doug Casey to talk about an extreme form of coercion: the income tax on US citizens abroad. Then Erin talks to Axel Merk to get a handle on the world economy and the monetary experiments in the US and Japan. _

Florida Real Estate Exam Prep Math 5: Storage Bins,_ Tony Mesa Real Estate School Inc., Published on Mar 11, 2014

_Most Haunted: Bolling Hall


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Feb 26, 2016,_ Syria ceasefire brokered by the United States and Russia; Chris Christie endorses Donald Trump; Matt Damon on his Oscar nomination for, "The Martian."_


----------



## ourwater

Rescue Dogs: Exclusive Trailer 1


----------



## ourwater

Martina Hingis/Mirza vs Hlavackova/Lucie Hradecka FINAL FULL MATCH HD Australian Open 2016, _PavlikTNS AO FULL, Published on Jan 29, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Today Live: Fri, Apr 1, 2016, _Tisha Campbell Martin is back as guest co-host and Kendra Wilkinson Baskett doesn't hold anything back when she sits down with us._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Warhead, _A weapon of mass destruction takes control of Voyager. _


----------



## Poisoned

That 70's Show

Re-watching it in my free time.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Feb 20, 2012, _Gas Prices Spike With Rising Tensions in Iran; Rick Santorum Continues to Surge _


----------



## ourwater

The terrors of sleep paralysis - Ami Angelowicz, _TED-Ed, Published on Jul 25, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Sunday, _With the personnel of Atlantis ordered to take a personal day the city is rocked by an explosion that rips through part of the city. _


----------



## ourwater

German Climbing Team training, Stuntwerk 2014, _udini , Published on Dec 17, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

ABC 20/20: Fri, Nov 27, 2015, _Mom Reunites With Daughter She Thought Was Dead For Nearly 50 Years; Mom Insists She Never Abandoned Her Baby at St. Louis Hospital; Daughter Celebrates Birthday For the First Time With Biological Mom_


----------



## ourwater

Languages of Europe, _Je M'appelle, Published on May 25, 2014 _


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, April 3, 2016,_ This Week on "FOX News Sunday" GOP Presidential Candidate Donald Trump, RNC Chairman Reince Priebus & a Sunday Panel of George Will, Julie Pace, Stephen Dinan, Charles Lane._


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Jun 5, 2015, _Glenn Beck's Cult Of Doomsday Zealots Having A Great Year | Marco Rubio Both Against AND FOR Nation Building | Teen Commits Suicide After Father Cyber-Shames Her | Study: Money Leads To More Cheating | Teacher Asks Students To Take Selfies With Sex Toys _


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Apr 3, 2016, _Donald Trump Faces Tough Contest in Wisconsin; Guests: John Kasich, Reince Priebus, Bernie Sanders, Donna Brazile, Matthew Dowd, Hugh Hewitt, Juan Williams_


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

I watched a Grey's Anatomy episode last night before going to sleep.It's one of my fav shows...although, I liked the previous seasons more.It has turned to be a longer series than necessary.


----------



## ourwater

Gare de Luxembourg-Ville : 1600,1800, 3600 CFL, HLE 20 SNCB, E 181 DB / 1994,_ BOUILLANT Crépy, Published on Dec 23, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

YouTube's Copyright and Fair Use Policy, _ADoseofBuckley , Published on Feb 7, 2016, "Petey the Play Button" explains just how YouTube's copyright policy works, and how they help small channels who are targeted by entities who take down content that is protected by fair use laws._


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Anti-terrorism Dominates G20 Agenda,_ Today, Ameera sits down with Cate Long - partner at Puerto Rico Clearinghouse - to get the latest in the island nation's debt crisis. And in The Big Deal, Ameera and RT correspondent Manuel Rapalo discuss the Marriott and Starwood deal. _


----------



## ourwater

Police Ten 7: S20 E12,_ A young woman spotted breaking into a car and police deal with an explosive combination of guns and drugs. _


----------



## ourwater

Big Stuff: Wind, _What captures the imagination like nothing else? Few things make people stop, stare, ask questions or just say WOW, like the huge, the gigantic and the enormous. Come explore the giant's of the wind industry. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Feb 29, 2016, _Chris Rock hosts the Oscars; Erin Andrews takes the stand in a $75 million lawsuit; Navy SEAL receives the Medal of Honor._


----------



## ourwater

HealthDay TV, _Children's Health: Dyslexia & Cholesterol_


----------



## SouthWest

Agent Carter season 2 episode 10: Hollywood Ending - it was an underwhelming conclusion to a fair season. I preferred the first season more.


----------



## JustThisGuy

*The Walking Dead* season 6








Cool season. Cliffhanger filling me with frustration, though.

*Talking Dead* (season 5; S6 chats)


----------



## ourwater

De Pfaff 's: 23 05 2010


----------



## ourwater

The Flinstones: Ten Little Flintstones


----------



## Kevin001

ESPN First Take


----------



## ourwater

Michael Moore on Flint Water Disaster, _Guy Merritt, Published on Jan 9, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

American Greed: Crash and Burn, _h-flying financier fakes death in a plane crash while under investigation for securities fraud. _


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

Music and the Mind, _University of California Television (UCTV), Uploaded on Jan 22, 2008_


----------



## ourwater

Independent lens: Powerless


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth On Wisconsin, _The candidates crisscross Wisconsin in pursuit of competing agendas. _


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Baskets*, season 1.








Funny show. Some episodes didn't add to anything, but I liked it enough to return. Potential is still strong. Something about the plight of a man whom simply wants to be clown interests me. I'm wondering if it interested Louis CK and Zach Galafianakis the same way.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Sarah Paulson On 'Simpson' Series, Clark, and Sexism, _'The People v. O.J. Simpson' star Sarah Paulson sits down with Larry and explains why she hasn't seen the acclaimed series, weighs in on gender inequality in Hollywood, and talks 'American Horror Story' season 6._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Apr 4, 2016, _Spring Storms Bring Wind, Freezing Temperatures; Hillary Clinton: 'I'm Absolutely Confident That I Will Be the Nominee'; Gwen Stefani on New Music, Romance With Blake Shelton, Divorce From Gavin Rossdale _


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S08 E01


----------



## Kevin001

The Voice (currently)


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Squeeze,_ Mulder and Scully search for a humanoid killer whose savage murder spree reoccurs every thirty years._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyage: Cathexis,_ An encounter with a strange nebula leaves Chakotay brain dead and the crew battling a powerful force that seems to be taking over their minds. _


----------



## ourwater

Daily: Tue, Oct 6, 2015, _Today on EP Daily, we visit the developer behind Company of Heroes 2, have a review of the new Animal Crossing game for the 3DS, and much more!_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Dan Balz; Jay Bilas; Zaha Hadid; Jordan Spieth, _Dan Balz provides an update on next week's Wisconsin primary. An appreciation of architect Hadid Zaha. Jay Bilas, college basketball analyst for ESPN. We conclude with a conversation with golfer Jordan Spieth._


----------



## TryingMara

Dateline


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Jun 13, 2010, _Testing the Cap, Democrats Fight for Congress, Racism in the Tea Party? _


----------



## Cyan22

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## ourwater

Road Cops: S04 E01


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, May 27, 2010, _Riley Fox Murder; Oil Spill; 'Superlice' _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose The Week: Fri, Apr 1, 2016, _Dan Balz; David Brooks; Bob Wright; David Payne; Jordan Spieth; Helen Mirren _


----------



## Greys0n

Vikings:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Introduction to the Improving Medicare Post-Acute Care Transformation Act of 2014 1/8/16, _CMSHHSgov, Published on Jan 8, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Apr 4, 2016,_ Donald Trump tries to bounce back in Wisconsin; tips to make the most from selling your home. _


----------



## ourwater

NCIS: The Livelong Day


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Apr 4, 2016, _Gwen Stefani Says Rocky Year Inspired New Music; How Striking a Power Pose Could Make You Feel More Confident_


----------



## ourwater

The Only Way Is Essex: S17 E06


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Robert Costa; Arianna Huffington; Dan Doctoroff, _Reporter Robert Costa on interviewing Donald Trump. Dan Doctoroff, founder of Sidewalk Labs. rianna Huffington, co-founder and president of Huffington Post and author of "The Sleep Revolution."_


----------



## ourwater

How it's Made: Sharpening Steels, Bladder Pumps, Ironing Boards, Kayak Paddles


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Apr 5, 2016, _Sightseeing Helicopter Crash Kills 5 in Tennessee; Vanderbilt Football Player Faces Sexual Assault Retrial; Snack Rescue: Are Fruit Chews Good for You? _


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Game Over in D.C.? Newt Gingrich On Who Won, Who Lost and What's Next,_ Former house speaker Newt Gingrich, the man in the hot seat during the last government shutdown, tells Larry who the political winners and losers are this time around. And, what he really thinks about Republican Senator Ted Cruz. Plus, as the turmoil in _


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Enemy at the Gate, _Will the Atlantis team save Earth from and advanced Wraith Hive Ship? _


----------



## RestlessNative

Started watching the IT Crowd series for the second time over. Laughing just as much as the first time.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Dec 7,_ 2015, BREAKING: San Bernardino Mass Shooting | Blame The NRA And GOP For Armor-Piercing Bullets | Trump: Kill The Families Of ISIS | Cops Systematically Framed Blacks, Planting Drugs For Decades | Turkish Man Facing Jail For Gollum Meme _


----------



## tea111red

I think it was The Middle.


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S14 E15


----------



## ourwater

Computer Technology : How to Tell if Your Wireless Router Has Been Hacked, _eHowTech, Uploaded on Mar 15, 2009 _


----------



## ourwater

How Packet Travels in Network ( 3D Animation ),_ Vikas Kumar, Uploaded on Jan 23, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Apr 5, 2016, _Wisconsin Primary analysis and what's next for Presidential hopefuls; deadly helicopter crash in the Smoky Mountains, heroic German Shepherd awarded military honors for service in Afghanistan. _


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Losers, _Each member of the Camden household is either the victim or the perpetrator of the classic Friday night "stand up."_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: The Motor City's Bankruptcy Blues and Uncontrolled Control Fraud, _RT correspondent Gayane Chichakyan brings us a full report from Texas on the business of fracking, and its literal ground-break effects. Also, Bticoin has a new avenue in which to employ its purchasing power. We'll tell you all about it. _


----------



## ourwater

KEYNOTE Henriette Vamberg, Gehl Architects, Denmark, _Vesa Peltola, Streamed live on Aug 8, 2015, The Alvar Aalto Symposium is an international forum for discussion on contemporary architecture. It is a triennial event that brings professionals from around the world together to engage in current topics in architecture.This year the theme is DO! Instead of listening to project presentations, we dive into the world of doing and open up the process of creating architecture from the perspectives of LOCAL, SOCIAL, DIGITAL and MATERIAL._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Apr 5, 2016, _Villanova's Buzzer Beater: The Art of the Epic Shot; The Wisconsin Primary: A Look at the Results _


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: The DEA Is Spying On You Too, _Tonight's "Big Picture Politics Panel" discusses how the DEA is in the surveillance game too, Gov. Rick Scott's plan to further disenfranchise voters and FreedomWorks' campaign calling on people to burn their Obamacare cards (which don't actually exist). _


----------



## ourwater

CalMAN 5 Tutorial Basic Calibration Walkthrough, AN 5 Tutorial Basic Calibration Walkthrough, _SpectraCalSpectraCal, Published on Apr 4, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Heidi Weng spurtade ner Charlotte Kalla,_ Expressen TV, Published on Dec 5, 2015_


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Kings)


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot


----------



## Gavroche

Season finale of ACS: The People vs OJ Simpson. Just incredible, didn't disappoint, my favorite new show that didn't spare any laughs in the finale for what is a grim subject matter. Travolta is awesome as Bob Shapiro.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Castle S08E16


----------



## ourwater

Heartwarming Ads From Thailand - Touching Commercials Compilation That Will Makes You Cry (Part #2),_ Bunny BUN, Published on Sep 16, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: John Kerry; Tina Brown, _John Kerry, U.S. secretary of state. We conclude with Tina Brown, C.E.O. of Tina Brown Live Media and creator of the Women in the World summit. _


----------



## ourwater

Little Sister quotes in BioShock 2 - Part 2,_ Gardimuer, Uploaded on Sep 24, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: In Defense of Donald Trump's Foreign Policy Proposals, _Pundits, opponents & even Pres. Obama have criticized Donald Trump's recent comments on foreign affairs, but is his rhetoric really that far off base? Scholar Stephen F. Cohen tells Larry why Trump just may provide what's missing in U.S. foreign policy. _


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Eichengreen: Greece's Original Program Targets Are Unattainable, _In The Big Deal, Erin and Edward Harrison talk about rent prices, student debt, unemployment and more. They hone in on one particular micro-apartment in NYC as emblematic of several interesting trends hitting millennials simultaneously. Take a look! _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Apr 6, 2016, _Alabama Governor Defends Himself Amid Calls for Impeachment; 'The People v O.J. Simpson' Success Sparks New Projects; 'The Jungle Book' Takes Over! _


----------



## ourwater

How to fix iPhone 5 (or 4S or 4) Proximity Sensor issue, _Ne, Uploaded on Nov 14, 2010_


----------



## flyingMint

More Bates Motel lol


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S11 E04


----------



## ourwater

Psychic Kids: Children of the Paranormal: Psychic Kids Investigates: The Disappearance


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Apr 6, 2016, _Instagram's 'Crazy Jewish Mom' Turned Cultural Phenomenon; Janet Jackson's Surprise Announcement Sparks Pregnancy Rumors _


----------



## ourwater

Avril Lavigne - Interview on Rove 03/06/2003,_ Avrils soulmate's channel!, Uploaded on Oct 16, 2009_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Apr 6, 2016, _Country music Star Merle Haggard dead at 79; LGBT community upset over Tennessee law; students on edge at University of Texas after body of female is found. _


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Going Global What Netflix Has Learned,_ Digit, Published on Mar 31, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: This Is More Important Than Your Pants Falling Down!,_ The five remaining teams continue on to Switzerland for the eighth leg. A romantic bond develops between two different team members causing an alliance. When teams arrive in Switzerland they are given a Detour which involved money. _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Wisconsin; Chris Cox, _Continuing coverage of the election with Jeanne Cummings, Mike Barnicle, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann, hosts of Bloomberg's With All Due Respect. Chris Cox, the chief product officer of Facebook. _


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Three Gays of the Condo


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Today Live: Wed, Apr 6, 2016, _With the American Idol Finale only hours away, our American Idol week continues with Scotty McCreery in studio._


----------



## ourwater

Tornado Chasers: Home: Part 2, _A devastating tornado tracks through Moore, OK, very close to Reed's house. Reed and the team, along with Jim Cantore and Ginger Zee, must decide whether to continue chasing or return to Moore. _


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S14 E04


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek Into Darkness: Kirk Dies (The Wrath of Khan Style Re-score), _editingsithlord, Published on Nov 15, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Android Application Development tutorial:Voice to Text part-1, _MultiAndroid zone, Published on Dec 25, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Pop Trigger: Thu, Jan 7, 2016, _Vine Star Bryan Silva Arrested After Standoff With Police | Chris Brown Suspected of Punching Woman at Las Vegas Hotel | Kendrick Lamar Dropped 2 New Music Videos Before The Year Ended | 3 Common Alcohol Myths | Boy Spends Over $5000 On Jurassic Park iPad _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, May 8, 2014, _Fight Destroys Set On Live Talk Show In Jordan | Donald Sterling Showed Off 'Beautiful Black Bodies' | Is The Bible Pro-Life? | The Media Has FAILED The American People - Sen. Harry Reid | Why Did Harry Reid Defend This Billionaire GOP Donor? _


----------



## ourwater

Shoplifter tackled at Best Buy, _Notinformation, Published on Jul 17, 2013 _

Speed Test: AT&T 4G vs Verizon 3G, _DJAJ101_,_ Published on Feb 26, 2013_

Justin Bieber's Bodyguard Charged With Stealing Camera, _IBTimes UK, Published on Feb 27, 2014

_Text to speech iOS 6 on iPhone 5_, Tech World, Published on Nov 6, 2012
_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Nov 11, 2011, _Penn State Coach Mike McQueary Put on Leave; Cain Leads, Gingrich Surges in New Poll; Black Friday 2011: Stores' New Tactic _


----------



## ourwater

Google play store error 963!! - [Fix], _How to, Published on Mar 17, 2016, Fix Google play store error 963!. fix Error 963 Android Google Play Store during app update or install. play store error message *App Name* could not be downloaded due to an error (963). Unable to download apps from Play Store because of the 963 error. Play store error 963 while trying to Download or Update apps, Here is how to fix it. Google Play Store Error Message 963, Error 963 on Play Store fix.google play store error 905_


----------



## Kevin001

American Idol season finale (currently). I can't believe this is the last episode ever.


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S06 E18


----------



## ourwater

Anti Israel Indoctrination @ Newton High April 7th 2016,_ apeacet, Published on Apr 7, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Tornado Chasers: Home: Part 1, _Reed's tornado intercepts gain national attention as the TVN team gears up for a stronger round of severe weather. Ginger Zee joins Reed and Jim Cantore for a chase day that threatens the city of Moore, OK. _


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Cruz, Sanders Win Wisconsin, But Will It Matter in the End?, _Ted Cruz & Bernie Sanders score big in Wisconsin, but are their wins enough to knock Hillary and Trump off their paths toward the nominations? Larry gets the latest on the 2016 race with former White House and Capitol Hill insiders. _


----------



## ourwater

How to Change your Gmail Location -use it for Google Play - use Psiphon,_ Rawand Faraidun, Published on Dec 4, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Eswar Prasad On US Dollar As Reserve Currency and Alex Daley On Growth in Mobile, _Erin sits down with Eswar Prasad to get his take on the future of the US dollar as the international reserve currency. Then Erin and Alex Daley discuss technology froth, growth in the mobile market, and the future of wearables. _


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Microsoft or tech support scam - Locating the scammers, _Jim Browning, Published on Feb 11, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Portable cellphone jammer,GPS jammer, WIFI jammer, Bug Jammer (TG-120-Pro), _Leemon LEE, Published on Jun 29, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Apr 7, 2016, _'Dangerous' Patients Escape Washington Psychiatric Hospital; Ted Cruz on the Fight for Convention Delegates; 'Rogue One: A Star Wars Story' First Trailer Debuts. _


----------



## ourwater

Amazon Tax Return, Khalil _AlMekhlafy, Uploaded on Oct 9, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

Learn How Recent Social Security Changes Will Affect You, _Anderson Business Advisors, Streamed live on Nov 10, 2015 _


----------



## ourwater

Reaction erupts amid report of local autistic teen beaten at party, _WPBF 25 News, Published on Aug 15, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Apr 7, 2016, _Presidential candidates battle for New York; two patients escape from psychiatric hospital; 4-year-old boy helps save his mother's life._


----------



## BrunoBBK

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## SouthWest

Supergirl episode 9: Blood Bonds - Oh, how I love the Martian Manhunter finally in live action.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Warriors)


----------



## unemployment simulator

match of the day 2 on iplayer.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Former CBS Chairman Nina Tassler On Women in Hollywood & TV's Next Hit, _Former Chairman of CBS Entertainment Nina Tassler discusses her path to the top of the TV industry as a woman and the lessons she's learned along the way. Nina also talks 'The Good Wife' - a show she greenlit at CBS - and her pick for TV's next big hit. _


----------



## ourwater

Lifeguard saves boy's life first day on the job,_ WSOCTV9, Published on Jun 4, 2012 _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Apr 8, 2016,_ Presidential Candidates Battle It Out in New York City; "American Idol" Ends 15-Season Run With Star-Studded Finale; The Lumineers Perform "Ophelia."_


----------



## ourwater

American Greed: Deadly Payout, _Texas con men score $100 million running a "life settlement" insurance scam. _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Bernie Sanders; Adam Schiff; Ken Burns, _A conversation with Democratic presidential candidate Bernie Sanders. Adam Schiff, congressman from California and the top Democrat on the House Intelligence Committee. Ken Burns, whose new film, "Jackie Robinson," premieres April 11th and 12th on PBS. _


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Unimatrix Zero, Part 2, _Seven's long-lost love lures Janeway into a deadly encounter with the Borg Queen. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Feb 16, 2015,_ The Coldest February Day in Nearly 3 Decades; Authorities Believe Omar El-Hussein Is Gunman in Denmark Shooting; Capturing a Very Special Valentine's Day Moment _


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Bomber Boys: The Fighting Lancaster: Reunion, _In Episode four both generations "Bomber Boys", experience the rare opportunity to fly in one of the world's only operating Lancasters. The series ends as we see how much the young recruits have bonded with their grandfathers. _


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S18 E04


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Senator Elizabeth Warren Highlights Decades of Broken Trade Promises, _In tonights Daily Take Thom explains President Obamas plan to de-militarize local police departments and why itll take a major culture change to make real changes in how police treat public citizens. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Apr 8, 2016, _Brussels terror attack suspect may have been captured; deadly shooting at Lackland Air Force base; Bruce Springsteen cancels a concert in North Carolina in support of LGBT rights. _


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Duy On When the Fed Will Hike and Merkel On Corporate Earnings?, _Erin is joined by David Merkel, president of Aleph Investments, to talk about Apple's most profitable quarter in history and tells us if the Fed will raise its policy rate this year. _


----------



## Drunky

Pushing Daisies.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Banshee

Sent from my SGH-T599V using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Apr 8, 2016, _Spring Cleaning Queen Says Being Tidy Is About 'Joy'; Prince William and Duchess Kate's Royal Trip to India_


----------



## ourwater

Facility Location Methods, _Ramesh Soni, Published on Jul 2, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Arizona Election Fraud hearing Live Stream Bernie Sanders vs Hillary Clinton, _North East, Streamed live on Mar 28, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Gillian Anderson Interview // MCM London Comic Con, _TheMCMBuzz, Published on May 27, 2015, In this Episode We have an exclusive interview from the one and only Gillian Anderson.Robot Overlords is available on DVD and Bluray from August the 10th. Pre-order yours nowFilming By the National Film and Television School_


----------



## ourwater

Proximity Alarm for Android, _IO Apps, Published on Nov 19, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: _Mon, Jul 19, 2010, Oil Still Leaks From Gulf Oil Well, Unemployment Running on Empty, God vs. Atheism in Battle of the Billboards _


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb

What's TV?


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Joe Klein; Nassim Taleb; Mike Huckabee,_ Joe Klein of 'Time' magazine on the Wisconsin budget protests; Nassim Taleb on his book "The Bed of Procrustes: Philosophical and Practical Aphorisms"; Mike Huckabee, Former Governor of Arkansas and author _


----------



## ourwater

Otterbox Armor Series Case For iPhone 5 "Full Review", _ReviewTheBest, Published on Mar 2, 2013
_
Replace a Broken Phone or Device with AT&T, _AT&T, Published on Apr 8, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Search and Rescue, _Atlantis races against time to save team members trapped in a collapsed compound, and rescue a pregnant Teyla from Michael's clutches. _


----------



## ourwater

1986 Cerritos Airplane Crash - C3, _Andrew Nelson, Uploaded on Oct 25, 2010, News footage from August 31, 1986 about the Aeromexico DC-9 airplane that crashed in Cerritos, California._


----------



## ourwater

Sean Redmond: Language Impairment in the ADHD Context, _American Speech-Language-Hearing Association, Published on Mar 26, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: The King Goes to Washington, _Thom talks with a participant in the latest worker strike in New York. _


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Eve, _Mulder and Scully search for two girls who disappeared after their fathers were murdered in an identical fashion. _


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S13 E19


----------



## millenniumman75

Mary Tyler Moore Episode #5 - October 1970


----------



## ourwater

[228] Iraq's Hell, Anti-Surveillance Fashion, Dissecting Syria War Propaganda, _breakingthesetbreakingtheset, Published on Sep 4, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

EP Daily: Thu, Apr 12, 2012, _Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol Blu-ray/DVD preview - Simon Pegg interview; Rock Band Blitz game first look; Theatrical Movies Sonar; PerBlue mobile game developer profile; Samsung's 2012 Tech Line-up; DiRT _Showdown game early look


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Apr 10, 2016, _2016 Presidential Candidates Prepare for New York Primary; Guests: Bernie Sanders, John Podesta, Cokie Roberts, Alex Castellanos, Kristen Soltis Anderson, Errol Louis, Jon Karl _


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Girl in Gold Boots, _A girl from rural California goes to Los Angeles to work as a go-go dancer, but soon gets involved with drug dealers._


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, April 10, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" President Barack Obama and a Sunday Panel of George Will, Anne Gearan, Karl Rove and Bob Woodward. 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, May 23, 2011, _Tornadoes in Missouri _


----------



## ourwater

Watchdog: S36 E07


----------



## ourwater

14-50003 USA v. Kendrick Green,_ United States Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit, Published on Apr 7, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Return to Grace, _A demoted Dukat enlists Kira's aid in regaining his former status in the Cardassian Empire _


----------



## ourwater

The FCC Goes on Trial: What Will the Case Mean for Consumers?, _TechFreedom, Published on Dec 14, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

[Regilions] Darrell Myatt: Obama Being Investigated For Intentional Deception On Iran!, © _Regilions, Published on Apr 10, 2016 _


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Harmony, _Wanting to maintain diplomatic relations, Sheppard and McKay agree to accompany a precocious young princess on a rite of passage. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Jan 24, 2012,_ Mitt Romney Releases Tax Returns; State of the Union: Obama to Address Jobs; Joe Paterno's Son: Coach's Dying Wish _


----------



## SouthWest

The 100 season 3 episode 8: Terms and Conditions - This season feels more plodding, like the writers are running the well dry for ideas. It doesn't help that the characterization has been really inconsistent and that they killed off one of the best women on the show, either.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Feb 4, 2013, _Alabama Hostage Standoff: Jimmy Lee ***** Dead; President Obama Takes Gun Proposal to Minneapolis; Malala Yousafzai Speaks Out _


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S07 E15


----------



## TryingMara

The Talk


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Thomas Campbell; Bob Wright, _Thomas Campbell, director and C.E.O. of the Metropolitan Museum of Art in New York City. We conclude with Bob Wright, former president and C.E.O. of NBC, on his book, "The Wright Stuff - From NBC to Autism Speaks." _


----------



## Zules16

Mr Robot


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: John Cena On His WWE Future, Movie Career & UFC Fighting, _WWE icon John Cena joins Larry for a wide-ranging chat about the future of his WWE career, the rise of female wrestlers and the possibility of marrying his girlfriend, WWE Diva Nikki Bella._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Apr 11, 2016, _Danny Willett Pulls Off Upset at the Masters; Authorities Search for Motive in Death of Super Bowl-Winner Will Smith; Common and Ice Cube Talk 'Barbershop 3' on 'GMA'_


----------



## ourwater

Bernie Sanders: Identity Theft, Prevention, Victim Recovery, Facts, Insurance (2003), _The Film Archives, Published on Feb 19, 2016_


----------



## Kevin001

The Voice


----------



## Still Waters

Gotham


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose The Week: Fri. Apr 8, 2016,_ Mike Allen & Amy Chozik; John Kerry; Adam Schiff; Tina Brown; Ben Harper._


----------



## ourwater

LIBER 2015 promotional film., _UCLLibraryServices, Published on Jul 14, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth Recap, _Catch-up on the rousing first twelve weeks of the 2016 presidential race._


----------



## ourwater

ADT Customer Service Videos: Wifi Camera Offline, _ADT, Published on Sep 11, 2014
_Copyright law in the information age: _New authors' views, __Eu Reporter, Published on Apr 20, 2015
_Google's New Privacy Policy - Don't be Evil, _PSNy2kUK, Published on Mar 1, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Jun 24, 2014, _The Republican Scandal Machine In 10 Easy Steps | Fox Anchor Brawls With Police - Or Does He? | 19-Year-Old Accidental Politician Sworn In On Koran | This Republic Was Pathetically Undermined By Celebratory Dancing | Sorry Gary, You've Lost Our Respect_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Dennis Gartman: Trade Deficits Are China's Future, _Erin brings us an update on the housing market. Indicators point to a recovering housing market, and it turns out that builders are betting more renters entering into the market in 2014. But units for rent don't create as many jobs as single family homes._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Apr 11, 2016, _North Carolina's Battle Over Transgender Bathroom Rights; presidential candidates fight for New York hometown vote; Jordan Spieth's meltdown at the Masters_*.*


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Fair Trade, _Neelix's efforts to assist the crew wind up involving him in a deadly narcotics ring._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Apr 11, 2016, _OJ Simpson Trial: Ex-DA Says He Didn't Want Marcia Clark As Prosecutor; Woman Finds Doppelganger From Australia Through Website; Baby Smiles After Seeing Mom For First Time Through Glasses _


----------



## ourwater

Beware of Gift Card Scammers, _WTNH News8, Published on Dec 20, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S17 E07


----------



## ourwater

walgreens picture tutorial, _timmydegplus5, Uploaded on Nov 12, 2009, I made this so you can see how to send you pictures to Walgreens to get developed
_
Special Report - Jihad against ISIS: A ground report from Iraq, _Rajya Sabha TV, Published on Apr 12, 2011, In this exclusive report from Iraq, Rajya Sabha TV brings to you the account of the Iraqi conflict with the ISIS/Daesh.Get to know the depth of the issue and how the Iraqi government and the citizens are confronting it.Anchor: Arfa Khanum Sherwani
_


----------



## ourwater

Double standards! Armenian Ultra-Nationalists and Terrorists getting beaten in Occupied N/K, _Agulani, Published on Apr 19, 2015, Recently Freedom House mentioned in their ranking that occupied and de facto N/K is more "free" than Azerbaijan, just at the same time group of Armenian ultra-nationalists(they got jailed in April for being too xenophobic) went to occupied Azerbaijani territories to show their solidarity with Separatist Regime! Well interesitngly they got beaten up by the same regime! That so called Freedom House defiantly did not "see" this, i guess that nice cash coming from Armenian Diaspora helps them to erase the feeling of guiltiness when they spend that money in Las Vegas and discuss the Freedom! The only time real Freedom will come is when occupied Azerbaijani lands are returned to their rightful owners!_


----------



## GuyMontag

Better Call Saul


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: 'Eclipsed'; Lin-Manuel Miranda, _A conversation with Lupita Nyong'o, Danai Gurira, and Liesl Tommy, the stars and director of "Eclipsed," a play about the Second Liberian Civil War. We conclude with Lin-Manuel Miranda, the creator of "Hamilton." _


----------



## ourwater

2015 04 14 13 31 Service Eligibility for Aging and People with Disabilities APD sj, _ORGovDHS, Published on Apr 15, 2015_


----------



## kaner88

Just finished my re-watch of season 4 of ABC's Revenge. It's a total nighttime soap, but Emily VanCamp, Madeleine Stowe and Gabriel Mann are so good that it's addicting.


----------



## ourwater

How GCs Use Social Media to Hire Law Firms, _Bloomberg Law, Published on Apr 18, 2013, April 17 (Bloomberg Law) -- A new survey from public relations firm Greentarget finds that in-house counsel are frequently using LinkedIn and lawyer blogs to determine who they will hire, John Corey, founding partner at Greentarget, tells Bloomberg Law's Lee Pacchia. But you won't find those in-house lawyers in the comment sections of blogs or blogging themselves -- they prefer to just listen, rather than engage, the survey says. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Apr 10, 2014,_ Diane Sawyer Talks to the Cast of "Mad Men"; and Stephen Colbert to replace David Letterman. _


----------



## ourwater

Israel's War History


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: TPP, Citizens United, PIMCO Lawsuit and the German Economy, _After the break, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at how Americans feel about Citizens United, a disappointing Q3 forecast from Deutsche Bank, and the continuing refugee crisis in Europe. _


----------



## AllTheSame

Watching Jimmy Fallon and Amy Schumer is gonna be on.    


Laughing my *** off already. Omg. She is so like my soulmate, meant to be with me I swear to God. Sit the right way woman.....lol.....:clap:b:yes:clap


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Intel Analysts Claim Reprisals for Truthful Reports On ISIS Gains, _Intelligence officers, who claim their bosses doctor reports to paint a rosier picture of the fight against ISIS, now say they're being fired for not toeing the Obama administration's line on the war. Larry talks with the reporter who broke the story. _


----------



## ourwater

Website given 48 hours to retract defamation statement on assemblyman, _The Star Online, Published on Jan 2, 201_6


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Jan 10, 2014, _Hawaiian Plane Crash, Brazil's Rough Music Scene, Caught on Camera_


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Broken Ties, _Ronon is captured by his former friend, Tyre, and turned over to the Wraith. As the team struggles for leads, Ronon goes on a torturous ordeal_.


----------



## ourwater

"Preparing Automatic Repair" Error in Windows 10 - FIXED, _Tech Raj, Published on Aug 29, 2015 _


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Clippers)


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Apr 12, 2016,_ Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Democratic political strategist Howard Wolfson, National Journal's Ron Fournier and rapper Ice Cube on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Apr 12, 2016,_ An Inside Look at China's Fake Paris, London and Jackson Hole, Wyoming; Brothers Trick Sister With Zombie Apocalypse After Wisdom Teeth Surgery _


----------



## ourwater

Microsoft Windows 10 / Office & Adobe Flash Player updates April 12, 2016, _Ben Oostdam, Published on Apr 12, 2016, This video shows you the download, the installing & the restart for todays installation of the important Windows 10 Version 1511 Cumulative CU update with number KB3147458. This Cumulative Update contains some serious updates, so install it as fast as you possible can or may, read more below in this text & follow the URL's. Downloading can take up to 10 or 15 minutes. Notice that the Windows 10 CU update, is very important this time. Installing is a bit faster. All depending on your Internet connections of course.A nice detail for today,.... the office updates are only for the 2013 version. Often updates are for both Office 2013 and 2016, these 3 for Skype, Word & Excel are only for Office 2013 today._


----------



## ourwater

Facebook Malfunctioning, malware, ipv6.google.com , april 2016 , whats wrong with facebook, _never mathibeng, Published on Apr 10, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Sony FDR-AX33 Handycam - First Test - 4K Footage of a Train,_ Two Twenty Studios, Published on Feb 26, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Cortana vs Siri vs Google Now battle, _Windows Central, Published on Apr 14, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

&#8230;HOW TO Fix Google Chrome Updates "Disabled By Administrator"!, _kingoftech, Published on Jan 18, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Fix An error occurred while checking for updates.The updater is currently running Google chrome, _Theta Box, Published on Mar 11, 2016, I try to update my google chrome browser but it shows the following error:An error occurred while checking for updates: The updater is currently running. Refresh in a minute to check again.Solution:Goto task manager then click show processes from all users.Select google update.exe then click end process.Now again goto check your google chrome browser the error is fixed._


----------



## ourwater

Google sued in uk, fire, Published on Jan 11, 2013,_ Google Inc. (GOOG) was sued in London by a U.K. Internet company that previously filed a complaint with European Union regulators, sparking a two-year antitrust probe.Foundem, a U.K. shopping comparison website, is seeking damages for revenue lost as a result of Google's "anti- competitive conduct," lawyers for Foundem said in the court documents filed in October and released this week.Foundem's complaint that Google stifles innovation for so- called vertical search services helped spur a 2010 EU antitrust investigation into whether the world's largest search engine discriminates against rivals in its search results. The European Commission asked Google last month to submit proposals that could lead to a settlement of the probe.Foundem said in the lawsuit that it had been unfairly penalized by Google because it offers a competing shopping comparison search service. It lost web traffic as a result of being pushed down in Google's search rankings._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Apr 12, 2016, _Stephen Hawking Sets Out to Find Intelligent Life in a Star System Named Alpha Centauri Massive hail storm causes extensive damage; grandmother survives after being stranded in_ _Arizona desert for nine days._


----------



## ourwater

CNET Update - Google killing Chrome OS? Reports point to all-Android future, _CNET , Published on Oct 30, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Testing Adobe Shockwave and Flash Players on Internet Explorer 11, _Ricardo Beltran, Published on Feb 14, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

*error*


----------



## ourwater

Attorney weighs in on Ahmed Mohamed family lawsuit,_ FOX 4 News - Dallas-Fort Worth, Published on Nov 23, 2015 _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Apr 12, 2016, _Health Officials Warn Dangers of Zika Virus in the US; New Surveillance Video Released in Super Bowl Winner's Killing; 'DWTS' Disney Night: Ginger Zee, Paige VanZant Earn Top Scores_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Politics; 'Nothing Left Unsaid', _An update on politics with Al Hunt of Bloomberg News and Dan Senor, former political advisor to Mitt Romney. Gloria Vanderbilt and her son, Anderson Cooper, on the documentary about Gloria's life, "Nothing Left Unsaid."_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Apr 13, 2016, _Picabo Street Speaks Out on Domestic Violence Charges; University of Nebraska Student Allegedly Kicked Out of Sorority for Tinder Photo; Ken Jeong on Being 'Dr. Ken'_


----------



## ourwater

ABC 20/20: Missing Sisters Appear During Interview On Local News Story, Part 2, _Sandra Grazzini-Rucki accuses her ex-husband David Rucki of being abusive to his family, which he denies._


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Apr 13, 2015, _The Young TurksMonHillary Clinton Announces Presidential Bid | S.E. Cupp : Hillary Video Didn't Have Enough Men | Elderly Volunteer Thinks Gun Is Taser,Kills Man | Ex-NFL Darren Sharper To Wear Penis Monitor | Madonna Makes Out With Drake Apr 13, 2015 _


----------



## ourwater

The Prime Ministers - The Pioneers


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Today Live: Mon, Apr 11, 2016, _Eddie Kaye Thomas and Noah Galloway join us in studio. Plus, we talk to the stars on the carpet at the TVLand Icon Awards._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Apr 13, 2016, _Desperate Fight for Delegates Heats Up Presidential Race Father confesses to kidnapping son 14 years ago; Cheerios celebrates 75 years making cereal._


----------



## ourwater

Five Court Cases That Defined the First Amendment, _Big Think, Uploaded on Jun 27, 2011 _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Apr 13, 2016, _New York 'Feels the Bern' With Massive Pro-Bernie Sanders Rally; Kobe Bryant Plays Final Home Game With Los Angeles Lakers _


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Beast of Yucca Flats, _After a devastating atomic test, Joseph Javorsky, a defecting Russian scientist, is transformed into a murderous radioactive beast. Can desert patrolmen Jim Archer and Joe Dobson stop the creature before it kills again? _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Apr 13, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Commentary magazine's John Podhoretz, the New York Times' Adam Nagourney, former Ted Cruz campaign spokesman Rick Tyler and MSNBC's Kasie Hunt on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. _


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Tavis Smiley: Will the Real Donald Trump Please Stand up?, _Author & talk show host Tavis Smiley tells Larry why he's having trouble reconciling the Donald Trump whose famous friends label as unprejudiced, with the Trump he sees on the campaign trail. _


----------



## ourwater

Cops S19 E26, _As Officers Michael Harper and Mark Longworth of the Cincinnati, OH, Police Department inspect a suspicious vehicle, a dangerous situation surfaces when the passenger reaches for a gun._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Apr 14, 2016, _Kobe Bryant Scores 60 Points In His Final Game in the NBA; Bernie Sanders Holds Star-Studded NYC Rally; 'Affluenza' Teen Ethan Couch Sent to Jail_


----------



## ourwater

Blik Op De Weg: S27 E08


----------



## ourwater

Cosmic Journeys: The Riddle of AntiMatter, _Explores one of the deepest mysteries about how our universe came to be. Scientists are mounting new efforts to figure out how matter survived, and what happened to its birth twin, a mysterious substance known as antimatter?_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Sir Ben Kingsley Talks 'Jungle Book' & Environmentalism, _Hollywood legend Sir Ben Kingsley joins Larry for an in-depth conversation to discuss his role in the acclaimed new Disney film 'The Jungle Book,' his iconic career, and offers a thoughtful perspective on environmental preservation. _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Apr 14, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by the Washington Post's Anne Gearan, NBC News' Alex Wagner and Katy Tur on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Jun 6, 2013,_ Tropical Storm Andrea Comes Ashore_


----------



## Gregory House

I've watched them many, but if I need to emphaze any show, the tittle goes to Norcos. Good old ones are House, The Mentalist and, sitcoms like Two and a half Man, until Sheen was yet in it, and maybe..hmm.. ah, yeah, Friends. Matthew Perry, a living legend.. can always watch the charachters from the friends, but Chandler Bing is second to none.


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Outcast, _When Lt. Colonel John Sheppard receives word that his father has passed away he returns to Earth but, once there, becomes embroiled in a covert and dangerous experiment gone awry. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Apr 14, 2016, _Japan Rocked by 6.5 Magnitude Earthquake American Airlines concerned over long TSA security lines; school bus driver's quick response saves little boy's life._


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Vikings & The 100


----------



## TryingMara

Dateline


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Apr 14, 2016, _Former Mrs. America Accused and Other Beauty Queens Behaving Badly; New Documentary Pulls Back the Curtain on Star-Studded Met Gala_


----------



## ourwater

Homemade Shoulder-fired Rocket Launcher, _jkbx, Uploaded on Apr 11, 2006_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Kevin Costner & Gary Oldman On Their Iconic Careers, Politics & Future Roles, _Hollywood legends Kevin Costner and Gary Oldman dish on their decades-long careers - discussing everything from most impactful roles to parts they regret turning down. They also weigh in on the presidential race and preview their new movie, 'Criminal.' _


----------



## ourwater

Federal Mandate - Selective Service, _NAPSTV, Published on Feb 11, 2016, Federal law requires that male U.S. citizens and immigrants register with the Selective Service System within thirty days of their eighteenth birthday. Male immigrants that arrive after their eighteenth birthday are required to register up to the age of twenty-six. Registration brings many benefits including maintaining eligibility for government student aid loans, and qualifying for government jobs and job training programs, and u.s. citizenship for immigrants. Young men can register online at www.sss.gov, where more information is also available._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Apr 15, 2016, _Bernie Sanders and Hillary Clinton Go Head-to-Head in Brooklyn Debate; New Trouble for Heisman Trophy Winner Johnny Manziel; Charles Manson Follower Recommended for Parole _


----------



## ourwater

Israel Live - Don't Dodge The Israeli Draft, _Israeli News Live, Published on Feb 28, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Street Outlaws: The Southeast's Fastest, Part 2, _On the final night of Cash Days, the remaining 405 racers put their reputation on the line as one of them tries to win $16,000 and be crowned the fastest street racer in the Southeast. Meanwhile, Farmtruck and AZN set their sights on a new World Record. _


----------



## SouthWest

Orphan Black season 4 episode 1: The Collapse of Nature - I'm late to the party but I finally subscribed to Netflix so I could get my clone club fix. The BBC in the UK royally screwed the series with season 3 so I'm happy I can now stream it to my TV.


----------



## Ckg2011

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## LibriArte

Beat for Beat


----------



## ourwater

7/10/2015 Willow Springs,Mo. FLOOD, spuemaster, _Published on Jul 10, 2015, Help im stuck_


----------



## ourwater

American Greed: Financial Guru Gone Bad, _Troy Titus promises to make you rich. Thousands attend his lectures, buy his DVDs and invest with the man who portrays himself as a moneymaking magician. It's true to an extent...Titus makes money disappear in a multi-million dollar Ponzi scheme! _


----------



## ourwater

Black Hat USA 2014 - Reverse Engineering: Capstone Next Generation Disassembly Framework, _Network Security, Published on Sep 29, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Aug 21, 2015, _Stumping For Trump | Fourteen Cops Vs. A One-Legged Homeless Man | Instagram Star Accused Of Stealing Jokes | George Zimmerman Paints Confederate Flag To Prove He Loves America | Can Movies Be Racially Profiled? _


----------



## ourwater

UFO NEVADA-UFO Sightings U S Senator Claims Dirty Politics Rigged Elections & UFO Cover Ups 2014, _UFO NEVADA, Published on Feb 25, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Sputnik Och Lajka


----------



## ourwater

Josh Duggar Lawsuit Dropped, _wochit Entertainment, Published on Feb 8, 2016,_ _A porn actress has dropped her $500,000 assault lawsuit against reality TV personality Josh Duggar amid evidence that her claims were fabricated. Duggar's lawyer calls the accusations in Ashley Stamm-Northup's lawsuit "entirely fictitious." Evidence shows Duggar wasn't in Philadelphia at the time. His family's wholesome reality TV show, "19 Kids and Counting," was pulled from the TLC network in May over revelations that he had molested four sisters and a baby sitter._


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Wild West Holsters, Water Video Housings, Soy Drinks, and Pet Nail Trimmers, _On this episode of How It's Made: Wild West holsters, underwater video housings, soy beverages, and pet nail trimmers. _


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Rebel Set, _Three coffee shop customers help an owner rob an armored car. _


----------



## AllTheSame

I just finished season 2 of Breaking Bad, and it has got to be one of the most depressing, saddest shows I've watched in a really, reeeeally long time.

(spoiler to anyone who hasn't seen it) I just watched Jessie's gf aspirate on her own vomit. And I just couldn't even watch those two shoot up, I just couldn't do it. And how many people has Walter killed now...either voluntarily or involuntarily. And his wife has left him, with his daughter and son. All the lies are catching up to him. He has really, really just f-ed himself.

I don't even know if I can watch anymore.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Apr 15, 2016, _Manson follower may be released from prison; Japan devastated by second deadly earthquake in two days; Broadway heads to Newtown, Connecticut, for a special production. _


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S05 e09


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect:Fri, Apr 15, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Senator Ted Cruz of Texas, Mayor Stephanie Miner of Syracuse, and Tom Dadey, chairman of the Onondaga County Republican Party, on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. _


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Sister


----------



## ourwater

Travel with Kids: California: San Diego Sun and Surf, _Southern California is known for its sunshine and San Diego is no exception. With so many sunny days and awesome waves grew the infamous California surf culture and Mission Beach is at the center of it. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Apr 15, 2016, Meet the Former News Anchor _Turned Cosmetic Queen; Samantha Bee Talks 'Full Frontal' and Politics_


----------



## Timeylordy

Supergirl


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Juggernaut, _The crew races against the clock to prevent a catastrophic explosion._


----------



## ourwater

Alexia and Aiden Shooting Crossbow Getting Ready for 2013 _Michigan Youth Hunt, bmaples2, Published on Sep 20, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

EAS Alerts from Severe Weather in Best Radar Detectors 2016, _Radar Roy, Published on Dec 15, 201_5


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Today Live: Fri, Apr 15, 2016,_ Joey Lawrence is back in the studio to guest host and nothing is off limits! Plus, Countess Luann stops by to tell us about her the new love in her life. _


----------



## ourwater

Israel's War History, _CreateSpace_


----------



## ourwater

*Prevue Guide*

Prevue Guide on 12/12/1988 - Naperville, IL, _Mark Davis, Uploaded on Feb 6, 2008, The following clip is from Prevue Guide, a predecessor of the TV Guide Channel on cable television. Recorded on December 12, 1988 in Naperville, IL. These were the Jones Intercable days prior to AT&T and now Comcast. The Prevue Guide logo appears around 1:20am on the electronic guide clock._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jan 7, 2011,_ A day after similar packages hit Maryland, DHS Secretary becomes target. _


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Outlander


----------



## ourwater

#32 Android Toast Tutorial: Android Tutorial For Beginners [HD 1080p],_ slidenerd_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Swiss Rattle the Markets With Currency Cap, _The Swiss National Bank shocked financial markets on Thursday by ditching its policy of capping the Swiss Franc to the Euro. Erin weights in._


----------



## ourwater

Mayday: Air Disaster Investigations: Unlocking Disaster, _On United Airlines flight 811, the cargo door suddenly opens in-flight and tears a portion of the fuselage. With their plane torn wide open and no options left, the crew attempts a last ditch landing back in Honolulu._


----------



## ourwater

American Grit: Ruck up


----------



## ourwater

#AMC #CEO Says NO To #Texting in Theaters,_ America 2.0, Published on Apr 15, 2016

_Senate passes bill that would gut net neutrality, _The Goof, Published on Apr 16, 2016
_


----------



## ourwater

DJI Phantom 2.4 and 5.8 Radio Control Antenna Mod increase RC / FPV Range, _en7seven7, Published on Apr 21, 2014, Start to Finish I show you how to change the antenna on a DJI Phantom Radio Controller so you can use any screw on antenna.Start to Finish I show you how to change the antenna on a DJI Phantom Radio Controller so you can use any screw on antenna._


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Das Bus


----------



## ourwater

Yuval Harari: "Techno-Religions and Silicon Prophets" | Talks at Google, _Talks at Google , Published on Feb 8, 2015, Techno-Religions and Silicon Prophets: Will the 21st century be shaped by hi-tech gurus or by religious zealots - or are they the same thing?_


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters: Houses of the holy


----------



## ourwater

Tracing iPhone for CGPGrey Channel Timelapse (10x), _CGPGrey2, Published on Apr 9, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Sep 14, 2015, _State of emergency in California after wildfires burn uncontrollably; refugees having more difficulties crossing into Europe; Vanessa Williams and her mother receive an apology from the Miss America pageant. _


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Civil Defense, A trapped crew fights to save the station from self-destruction when an automated Cardassian security program is accidentally activated.


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Revelations, _Scully attempts to protect a boy whose death could trigger the coming of Armageddon. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, May 31, 2013, _Oklahoma Tornadoes Hit for Second Time; Tornado Kills 5 in Oklahoma; Teachers' Heroic Actions Save Students _


----------



## unemployment simulator

red dwarf season 10 episode 2


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Apr 17, 2016, _Presidential Candidates Set for New York Primary Contest; Guests: Hillary Clinton, Bernie Sanders, Paul Manafort, Ken Cuccinelli, Matt Dowd, Robert Reich, Roland Martin, Mary Matalin _


----------



## ourwater

Border Patrol: S08 E06


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, April 17, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Donald Trump's Campaign Manager Corey Lewandowski, NIAID Director Dr. Anthony Fauci & a Sunday Panel of George Will, Julie Pace, Laura Ingraham, Rebecca Berg._


----------



## ourwater

Panel Discussion: How terrorism started and the impact it has on the West,_ Institute for Cultural Diplomacy, Published on Apr 12, 2016, "How terrorism started and the impact it has on the West"_


----------



## SouthWest

Daredevil season 1 episode 2: Cut Man - I'm taking my time with the series because I'm not one for bingeing.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Blazers vs. Clippers)


----------



## unemployment simulator

Horizon -
2015-2016: 6. Should We Close Our Zoos?

.


----------



## ourwater

48 Hours: What Happened in Apt 160


----------



## ourwater

Why Fox News isn't news, _Trends & Marketing, Uploaded on Oct 24, 2009, Oct. 23: Rachel Re: Rachel Maddow points out what has been largely overlooked in the discussion of the White House feud with Fox News, that explains why Fox is not news._


----------



## ChillyBlizzard

Castle. It's a great show.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Major Garrett; Karen Elliott House; Rafael Correa, _Major Garrett, chief White House correspondent for CBS News. Karen Elliott House, former publisher of The Wall Street Journal and author of "On Saudi Arabia." Rafael Correa, president of Ecuador._


----------



## To22

The Last Man on Earth. It's absolutely hilarious. I love it.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Apr 18, 2016, _Ted Cruz Answers Voters' Questions on 'GMA' Town Hall; Rescuers Search for Survivors in Ecuador and Japan; Debra Tate Reacts to Potential Release of Leslie Van Houten._


----------



## catcharay

HIMYM. Finally get to meet the mother


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Ghosts


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Eve Talks New Album, Nicki Minaj, & Women in Hip Hop, _Grammy-winning rapper Eve dishes on her new album, what she thinks of Nicki Minaj's music, & who she says is the most influential rapper in the game right now. Plus, the "pitbull in a skirt" talks reprising her role in 'Barbershop: The Next Cut.' _


----------



## ourwater

Scientology: The Ex-Files (2010), _Behind Scientology's high celebrity profile lies an organisation on its knees. In this powerful documentary, a band of former elite members emerge from the secretive religion to allege extreme cruelty, slave labour and financial greed. _


----------



## ourwater

Survivorman: Tierra Del Fuego, _Les will be dropped into this inhospitable landscape of Tierra del Fuego, Argentina, the easternmost tip of Isla Grande and left to survive with no food, no shelter, no water, and no safety gear or camera crew. _


----------



## ourwater

So you think you want to Opt-Out of Medicare&#8230;&#8230;.now what?, _Association of American Physicians and Surgeons, Published on Jul 4, 2015, Dan Pohlgeers, MBA of http://_____________/ speaks at Thrive, Not Just Survive, XXII, June 5, 2015 in Raleigh, NC._


----------



## ourwater

At least 5 dead, hundreds rescued from high water in Houston flooding, _cnn.com, By Michael Pearson and Melissa Gray, CNN Updated 11:09 PM ET, Mon April 18, 2016 _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Apr 18, 2016, _Major American City Under Water Tonight After Receiving Record Rainfall; Texas Officials Head to Washington to Challenge President Obama's Executive Order on Immigration; A Movie Star Couple Shoots a 'Hostage' Video Apologizing to an Entire Continent _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Apr 18, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Bernie Sanders campaign senior adviser Tad Devine on "With All Due Respect."_


----------



## ourwater

Swedish Wireless Equipment Maker Files Patent Infringement Lawsuit Against Apple,_ TheStreet, Published on Feb 27, 2015, Wireless equipment maker Ericsson is suing Apple for alleged patent infringement. The Swedish company said Friday it filed two complaints with the International Trade Commission and seven complaints with a federal court in the Eastern District of Texas. The complaints center on 41 patents for technology used in Apple devices such as iPhones and iPads. The move comes after Apple declined to renew a licensing agreement for Ericsson's mobile technology last month. Apple says Ericsson is asking for too much money for patents that according to Apple are not essential to industry standards. Ericsson's chief intellectual property officer, Kasim Alfalahi, says common smartphone features like livestreaming TV shows or accessing apps 'rely on the technology we have developed.'_


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Rockets vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S12 E06


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Politics; 'The Meddler', _A political update with guest host John Heilemann; Dan Senor; Mitt Romney; Matt Dowd. "The Meddler." Stars Susan Sarandon and Rose Byrne and director Lorene Scafaria discuss the film with guest host Melena Ryzik. _


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S06 E08


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Revolution


----------



## rockyraccoon

Family Guy


----------



## ourwater

Executive Overreach in Domestic Affairs Part II - IRS Abuse, Welfare Reform, and Other Issues, _House Committee on the Judiciary Hearings, Streamed live 5 hours ago_


----------



## ourwater

Windows 10 Continuum for Windows 10 Phones is EPIC! 2016,_ UIT4U, Published on Sep 12, 2015, _


----------



## unemployment simulator

ghost adventures after shocks


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Apr 18, 2016, _Sharon Tate's Sister Calls Leslie Van Houten a 'Monster'; In New Doc, Chris Brown Says He Considered Suicide After Rihanna Incident _


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Is a Unified America a Thing of the Past?,_ Talk show host & best-selling author Dennis Prager tells Larry why he thinks national unity for the U.S. is unobtainable & why the gap between conservatives & liberals is unbridgeable._


----------



## ourwater

"New Snowden" Leak Exposes Brutal Drone Program, _The Young Turks, Published on Oct 15, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Apr 19, 2016, _Adam LaRoche Speaks Out on Exit From Chicago White Sox; 'DWTS': The Scoop on Partner Switch-Up Night; Chatting With the Cast of 'Elvis & Nixon'_


----------



## ourwater

Terminator: Genisys 2015 Trailer


----------



## ourwater

What are the tax implications of expanding internationally? - _MNP Ottawa - Accounting Firm, Ottawa Business Journal, Published on Apr 18, 2016_


----------



## AllTheSame

Just watched season 4 episode 6 of Breaking Bad. I cannot ****** believe this show. I know I'm behind lol. But cannot believe Skyler didn't divorce him, and cannot believe they're sleeping together again, and going to open a business together. Ffs. Mind = blown.


----------



## ourwater

Modern Warfare: Yom Kippur War - 1973 Arab-Israeli War 2003


----------



## ourwater

Touring the World's Capital Cities Stockholm: The Capital of Sweden 2014


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Apr 19, 2016, _Presidential Candidates Battle for New York; NYPD Rookie Officer Receives No Jail time in Manslaughter Ruling; Houston, Texas, Overwhelmed With Historic Flooding_


----------



## ourwater

VIDEO: 7-Year-Old Leads Police on a Car Chase, _Fox News Insider, Uploaded on Jun 22, 2011, Alisyn Camerota showed us this crazy video of a 7-year-old boy who sneaked out of his house when his mom was sleeping, grabbed the car keys, and attempted to drive to his dad's house. He hit speeds of up to 50 mph as he led Michigan police on a car chase._


----------



## ourwater

GotCHa [photo edition] iPhone camera app, _mik ster, Uploaded on Jul 9, 2010A peak at the new iPhone app GotCHa. I'm sure you'll find a use for it - just use your imagination. ;-)_


----------



## ourwater

Thinking: Crash Course Psychology #37, _CrashCourse, Published on Nov 3, 2014 _


----------



## ourwater

World War II: The Last Heroes: Victory, _The Siegfried Line has fallen. Nothing stands between the allies and victory in Berlin. But the horrors they uncover in the surrounding countryside leave a bitter taste to the triumph, and bring the true horrors of World War II to light. _


----------



## ourwater

Red Cross Kid Reporter - 9/11 Day, _American Red Cross, Published on Sep 14, 2015, A 9 year-old student from Arkansas went to New York as a "9/11 Day and Red Cross kid reporter" to learn about the events of 9/11. She will share her findings with her 4th grade class and pay it forward with a service project._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Apr 19, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Senator Ted Cruz of Texas, Mayor Stephanie Miner of Syracuse, and Tom Dadey, chairman of the Onondaga County Republican Party, on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. _


----------



## ourwater

When You Should (and Shouldn't) _Repeat the LSAT, AdviseInSolutions, Uploaded on Jun 6, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Business Guy, _Peter celebrates the season as a corporate mogul. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Apr 19, 2016, _Adam LaRoche on His Decision to Leave the White Sox; Dueling Royals: Princes William and Harry Spar with Lightsabers_


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Grizzlies vs. Spurs)


----------



## ourwater

Top 15 Disturbing 911 Calls, _Top15s, Published on Sep 22, 2015, There is no explanation as to why #1 happened..._


----------



## ourwater

PMGA Emergency Landing, _The Mesa Police Department (Official, Published on Jul 4, 2013, Mesa PD Air Unit Pilots talk the pilot of a mechanically impaired aircraft safely through an emergency landing @ Phoenix Mesa Gateway Airport._


----------



## ourwater

How to access Admin account when disabled [Medium Difficulty] Windows 10,_ MetropoliseGaming, Published on Mar 27, 2016, hope this helped _


----------



## ourwater

Aggressive Toddler PDA!, _Sam and Nia, Published on Apr 20, 2016, Getting swerve on is starting early for this guy. _


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Andrew Dice Clay Talks Acting Acclaim, Trump, and Cosby, _Iconic comedian Andrew Dice Clay joins Larry to discuss his new Showtime series, the recent acclaim he has received for his acting roles, and he shares his opinions on several famous figures like Jerry Seinfeld, Kevin Hart, Bill Cosby, and Donald Trump. _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: President Barack Obama, _A full hour with President Barack Obama._


----------



## flyingMint

New Girl is ****ing amazing


----------



## Decomposed

Hannibal.


----------



## andretti

dice.


----------



## tehuti88

_Law & Order: Special Victims Unit_.

The only new _L&O_ left on TV. :sigh


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Apr 20, 2016, _Hillary Clinton, Donald Trump Win New York ; Judge to Hear Blake Shelton's Case Against In Touch Magazine; People Magazine's Most Beautiful Woman. _


----------



## ourwater

The American University of Paris - _Programs in International Business, Campus-Channel, Published on Oct 2, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

「News Intro Compilation Europe 2015 Q2」, _DELTAFX, Published on Aug 9, 2015「News Intro Compilation Europe 2015 Q2」_


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: The Siege, Part 1,_With a group of Wraith hive ships on the way to Atlantis, the team searches for a place to flee and a way to destroy the city. McKay leads a team to try and activate the Ancients' orbital weapons platform. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Apr 20, 2016, 3 _Government Officials in Michigan Face Felony Charges and Prison Time; Treasury Secretary Announces Historic Changes for $20 Bill; Rescuers Continue to Look for Survivors After Devastating Earthquake in Ecuador _


----------



## ourwater

Greater Boston,_ pbs.org, 28:30 Aired: 07/28/14 Rating: NR, Massachusetts could soon house hundreds of immigrant children. We look at what, if anything, it would cost the Commonwealth. Growing pains: We discuss the side effects of a state population on the rise. Costly dispute: The impact of the Market Basket feud on the grocery chain's bottom line. _


----------



## ourwater

Modern Warfare: Iran-Iraq War 2003


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Apr 20, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Bernie Sanders' campaign manager Jeff Weaver, Republican strategist Steve Schmidt, Trib Total Media's Salena Zito, CTNewsJunkie.com's Christine Stuart, the Washington Post's Jenna Johnson & MSNBC's Katy Tur. _


----------



## ourwater

Bill would allow dyslexic kids exemptions from Move on When Reading law,_ Cronkite News, Published on Mar 6, 2015Cronkite News Reporter Katrina Arroyos spoke with a woman who has dyslexia and how she is helping others learn to read and write. 
_
Cops: S16 E04, Coast to Coast, _Coast to coast cops is filmed on location with the men and women of law enforcement.
_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Jan 31, 2013, _Chuck Hagel Defends His Record Before Former Senate Colleagues; Funniest Super Bowl Ads of All Time _


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S19 E10


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Apr 20, 2016, _Quadruple Amputee Undergoes Double Hand Transplant Surgery; Double Hand Transplant Recipient Turned CrossFit Competitor_


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Blazers vs. Clippers)


----------



## Tokztero

River Monsters


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Apr 21, 2016,_ Pop Superstar Prince Passes at Age 57; Tweet in Support of North Carolina Transgender 'Bathroom Law' Incites Conservative Brawl; Teenage Girl Dies From Bathroom Brawl Injury Before Class _


----------



## ourwater

How to Overcome a Citizenship denial, _Alena Shautsova, Published on Sep 21, 2014, What can you do after you have received a denial for citizenship? The video explains the most common reasons for denial and the available remedies for such denial. _


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King': America's Toughest Sheriff' Arpaio On How Trump Won Him Over, _'America's toughest Sheriff,' Maricopa County lawman Joe Arpaio tells Larry how Donald Trump won his endorsement & why he's supporting him for more than just his tough stance on the border. _


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Lisa on Ice


----------



## ourwater

Air Emergency: Flight 32: Titanic in the Sky


----------



## ourwater

Carrie Henn Behind the Scenes 1986 and Interview 2003, _hayleyjane1985, Published on Jun 1, 2013, from the 2003 Alien Anthology dvd set_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Apr 21, 2016, _Hillary Clinton Answers Voters' Questions in 'GMA' Town Hall ; Harriet Tubman to Replace Andrew Jackson on the $20 Bill; Criminal Charges Announced in Flint Water Crisis. _


----------



## ourwater

United Native Americans Reclaims Mount Rushmore-1970, _Quanah Brightman, Uploaded on Oct 31, 2007Part One.In 1969, at a time when there were only ten Native American PHDs, Academic Revolutionary Lehman Brightman Founded & Coordinated The First Native Americans Studies Program in The United States at UC Berkeley. Two Months Into Assuming the teaching position at UCB, Brightman & a Group of Students attended the Annual Meeting of The National Congress of American Indians.October 9th 1969 NCAI Held their Annual Meeting in Albuquerque New Mexico. At that Time, says Brightman, "it was the largest, most politically powerful Indian Group in The United States---Every Indian Of Importance was there."Scheduled speakers included Vice President Spiro Theodore Agnew & Walter J. Hickel, the Nixon-appointed Secretary of the Interior and Edward Kennedy. At the time Hickel, whose Office Oversaw the Bureau of Indian Affairs, was leading a Movement to END ALL FEDERAL TREATIES with Indian Nations. ''We can't just let nature run wild,'' said Walter J. Hickel. Professor Brightman, who had Testified before Congress Against Hickel's appointment Organized a Picket Line that Booed Hickel Off The Stand. Later, Members of United Native Americans,Inc Duped The BIA into Signing a Petition Calling For Hickel's Resignation. United Native Americans,Inc Was The First Militant Indian Organization To Rise To National Prominence.Walter J. Hickel served as governor of Alaska from 1966-1968 and from 1990 -- 1994 and as U.S. secretary of the interior from 1969 -- 1970.http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/pipeline...Spiro Theodore Agnew- is the only Vice President in U.S. history to resign because of criminal charges.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpiroAgnew_


----------



## SouthWest

The Adult Swim hour on the UK Fox channel including The Venture Bros. and Robot Chicken.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Rockets)


----------



## ourwater

Uns trennt das Leben 2010


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: The Left Pushes Back,_ Thom debates gun control with Tea Party News Network Founder Todd Cefaratti, and speaks with Climate Crisis Solutions' Tom Weis on whether climate change is to blame for Colorado's freak flooding._


----------



## ourwater

Share the Vision 04-23-16 Chaut Mall Autism Awareness, _Resource Center, Published on Apr 22, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Aug 14, 2014,_ Militarized Police Attack Citizens, Journalists In Chaotic Night | Ferguson Reaction Includes Rand Paul, Ted Cruz STUNNERS | Fox News Race Propaganda Comes In All Colors | Why Does The Media Report Black-On-White Crime Differently? | Limbaugh Backpedals O _


----------



## ourwater

112 Pa Liv Och Dod: S03 E05


----------



## AllTheSame

Breaking Bad. Watching season finale of season 4 right now.


----------



## ourwater

Microsoft Access Database Tutorial - User form Login Security Demo, _Ben Beitler, Uploaded on Jul 7, 2011, Microsoft Access Database Tutorial - User form Login Security Demo - eBook which shows the step by steps to building this tool and the bonus of simply downloading the finish product too._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Apr 22, 2016, _A Look Back at the Music of Prince; Shelia E Reflects on the Death of Prince; Queen's Home Movie Collection a Rare Glimpse of Royal Life _


----------



## ourwater

10 year old Sarah Opening First American Girl Doll Samantha!,_ stephenswodadancer, Uploaded on Dec 29, 2009This is a home video my mom took of me opening my very first American girl Doll Samantha on my 10th birthday!!_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Media Mogul Gary Vaynerchuk On Growing Your Business in the Digital Age & His Next Big Move, _VaynerMedia founder Gary Vaynerchuk opens up about the roots of his entrepreneurial spirit, the keys to expanding your business in the digital age, and why he thinks the U.S. higher education system is failing us. _


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: The Global Gold Rush and the Crash of 2016, _JP Morgan loves nepotism! Especially in China. Thats according to new documents unearthed and published in New York Times. Well tell you all about it. And Matthew Hart joins Erin to discuss his new book, Gold. _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Apr 21, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Senator Ted Cruz of Texas, Mayor Stephanie Miner of Syracuse, and Tom Dadey, chairman of the Onondaga County Republican Party, on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. _


----------



## ourwater

Dog with a Blog: Guess Who's a Cheater?


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Apr 22, 2016, _Prince's Autopsy Reveals New Details ; Manhunt Underway After 8 Found Dead 'Execution-Style' in 4 Separate Homes; President Obama Meets Prince George for First Tim_e


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Wetwired, _The agents investigate a series of murders linked to a device that alters television signals. _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Apr 22, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Tim Miller, adviser to Our Principles PAC, Kellyanne Conway, president of Keep the Promise PAC, Bloomberg View's Al Hunt and Bloomberg Politics' Jennifer Jacobs on "With All Due Respect" ._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## green9206

American Crime Story 
The People vs OJ Simpson


----------



## IcedOver

I'm gearing up to wade into a full-season binge of the current season of "Girls" on Comcast's Watchathon Week, before it disappears after Sunday, something I've done for the last three or four years. Getting ready for my yearly dose of overwhelming hipsterdom and assheaded liberalism, but it is a pretty good show at times.


----------



## Ichimatsu

parasyte


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Banshee
~ Covert Affairs


----------



## unemployment simulator

I want my wife back, episode 1


----------



## ourwater

ER: Beyond Repair


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars: Witches of the Mist


----------



## ourwater

Dr. Charles Sophy, the Medical Director for Los Angeles County DCFS Deposition,_ Medical Kidnap, Published on Jul 30, 2015Dr. Charles Sophy, the Medical Director for Los Angeles County Department of Children and Family Services gives testimony under oath with plaintiff attorney Shaw McMillan in a deposition in LA County. This video was obtained legally and is protected under the First Amendment of Freedom of the Press. - Health Impact News _


----------



## ourwater

American Grit: Ice Cubed,_ WWE Superstar John Cena and "the cadre" reveal the next challenge, and the losing teams must send one team member to compete in "The Circus." _


----------



## catcharay

Jessica Jones. It's good, good to see a female heroine and one with issues.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Remember, _Torres is troubled by a series of dreams in which she seems to be reliving another woman's life. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Apr 22, 2016, _'Game of Thrones' Cast on Fate of Their Characters; Broadway's 'Hamilton,' 'The Color Purple' Pay Tribute to Prince _


----------



## ourwater

Flip or Flop: Trickle Down Flip, _Tarek and Christina tackle a rundown and overgrown home in Chino, California. Recent area sales show potential for profit, but right away they uncover serious water damage. Will Tarek and Christina turn a profit on this flip? _


----------



## ourwater

De Pfaffs: S07 E04


----------



## mdw9124

Law and Order SVU: it was the episode with ijustine from YouTube lol. 

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

007 Spectre- Car Chase Scene, _Clips4You, Published on Feb 16, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Jul 1, 2010, _Mystery Super Skimmer Arrives in Gulf, Case of Alleged Russian Spies Moves to Court, Gen. Petraeus _Heads to Afghanistan


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S12 E04


----------



## ilsr

DC's Legends of Tomorrow, ep12


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Blazers vs. Clippers)


----------



## bbrownleather

Kiznaiver 03


----------



## ourwater

Airwolf: Rogue Warrior, _A set-up backfires, causing Locke to try and stop a spy from escaping with vital secrets and Mike as hostage._


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, April 24, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Trump Convention Manager Paul Manafort, DNC Chair Debbie Wasserman Schultz & a Sunday Panel of Gerald F Seib, Susan Page, Ben Domenech, Juan Williams. _


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Spymasters - CIA in the Crosshairs [2015], _Documentary revealing the inner workings of the powerful CIA. _


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: The Seed, _When a mysterious alien organism takes Dr. Keller as its host, Beckett and the crew deseperately search for a serum to save her from the evolving intruder before it can infiltrate Atlantis. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Apr 24, 2016, _A More Presidential Trump?; Guests: Reince Priebus, Bernie Sanders, Terry McAuliffe, Ana Navarro, Bill Kristol, Jennifer Granholm, Katrina vanden Heuvel, Jon Karl._


----------



## SouthWest

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine series finale - "What You Leave Behind"


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Cavaliers vs. Pistons)


----------



## ourwater

Black 9/11: Money, Motive, Technology & Plausible Deniability, _Platos Cave, Published on Feb 3, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Homemade Laserlyte Practice Trainer Dry Fire Shooting Target - Laser Target, _ Watch This, Published on Apr 8, 2014, Dry firing is a great way to practice shooting without the cost of using real ammo and with the convenience of doing so in your home. But dry firing can get boring. Here is my answer to boredom._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Stephen Fry On Twitter, Trump, & the Right to Privacy,_ In a candid, wide-ranging interview, writer and comedian Stephen Fry tackles everything from the U.S. presidential race to his ongoing battle with bipolar disorder. _


----------



## ourwater

Misa mi (2003) - movie trailer, _TrailersENG04, Published on Jan 15, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: President Mohamud; David Cohen; The Time 100, _A conversation about foreign affairs with David Cohen, deputy director of the CIA. Hassan Sheik Mohamud, the president of Somalia. Radhika Jones, deputy editor of TIME, which just released its annual list of the world's 100 most influential people._


----------



## Kevin001

The Voice (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Apr 25, 2016,_ Beyonce Drops Bombshell With 'Lemonade'; Johnny Manziel Indicted on Assault Charges; 'Game of Thrones': Female Cast Reflects on Hardships of Season 5 in 'GMA' Exclusive _


----------



## CopadoMexicano

local news


----------



## ourwater

How to Get Rental Contracts or Any Agreement Signed Online, _RentingInternational.com - The World's Rental Site, Published on Feb 26, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo: S05 E10


----------



## ourwater

FULL SPEECH: Bernie Sanders Rally in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (4-25-16) Daskalakis Athletic Center,_ Bernie Sanders Speeches & Events, Streamed live 2 hours agoLIVE Bernie Sanders Philadelphia Pennsylvania Rally at Daskalakis Athletic Center, Drexel University (4-25-16) - Full Speech: Bernie Sanders event rally in Philadelphia featuring Kendrick Sampson and Susan Sarandon_


----------



## andretti

masters of horror-jennifer.


----------



## ourwater

EU Data Protection Reform [SIGINT13], _CCCen, Published on Jul 23, 2013, lecture: EU Data Protection Reform, State of play before negotiations_


----------



## ourwater

Travel with Kids: Northern Ireland: Belfast, _The turbulent history of Belfast is evident when the Roberts family takes a taxi ride through the Orange and the Green learning about The Wall. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Apr 25, 2016, _Florida Home Struck By Small Plane; Cruz and Kasich Join Forces, But Is It Too Late to Stop Trump?; Lost Boat of Two Missing Florida Teens Found 8 Months Later _


----------



## ourwater

Commonwealth Cup 2016 Estonia - Russia, _Commonwealth Cup, Streamed live on Jan 21, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Apr 25, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by John Sununu, national co-chair for the Kasich campaign, Mark Landler, author of "Alter Egos," and MSNBC's Kasie Hunt and Kelly O'Donnell on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Clippers vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

3 R's To Bullying Prevention for Students with Disabilities: Recognize, Respond, & Report, _VCU RRTC, Published on Mar 8, 2016, By Dr. Lori Ernsperger. Bullying in the United States was once a silent epidemic which was endured by millions of children on a daily basis. The attitude "kids will be kids" was just part of normal childhood development. Today, bullying in schools is being recognized as a national health problem and safety issue for all students including students with disabilities. The prevalence of bullying in schools is roughly one in three students and can occur twice as often for students with special needs. Dr. Ernsperger will provide up-to-date research and specific interventions in order for all school professionals to create a safe educational environment and follow the legal requirements set out by the federal government on bullying and harassment prevention for students with disabilities._


----------



## ourwater

The X Files: The Underneath


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Apr 25, 2016, _Political Punch: Kasich Calls Trump 'Desperate'; Beyonce Gets Personal with 'Lemonade'; NBA Stars' Kids Grab the Postgame Spotlight_


----------



## ourwater

How To Repair Microsoft Edge In Windows 10, _MDTechVideos, Published on Dec 20, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Apr 26, 2016, _Trump Awaits Fraud Trial While Sweeping Eastern Seaboard Delegates; Discovered Data Recorder May Shed Light On the Mystery of El Faro; Johnny Manziel Indicted for Assault Against Former Girlfriend _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Louis C.K., _An hour with comedian Louis C.K.._


----------



## ourwater

Adele - Before They Were Famous, _Michael McCrudden, Published on Nov 6, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Apr 26, 2016,_ Candidates Fight to Win Delegates From Pennsylvania, Maryland, Connecticut and More; Tom Brady's NFL Suspension Reinstated; 13-Year-Old Captures Perfect Selfie With Bruce Springsteen_


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S05 E11


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Apr 26, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Charlie Black, an adviser to the John Kasich campaign, Republican strategist Stuart Stevens, and Democratic strategists Anita Dunn and James Carville on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Ordinance and Code are not law, Eddie Craig, _citizenwhat, Published on Dec 22, 2013, Texas Constitution Article 3 Section 29-39 56 and 64_


----------



## ourwater

Adjudication of Military Deployment in National Courts,_ asil1906, Published on Apr 5, 2016, Focusing on recent cases in Europe, the United States, and Israel, the session will analyze the circumstances under which courts have been willing to adjudicate issues relating to military deployment. It will also assess the operational impact of this trend toward the judicialization of military deployment decisions. In many jurisdictions, the executive branch has historically conducted military operations with limited interference from the judicial branch. Modern interpretations of human rights and the rule of law, both at the level of national and international law, have resulted in increased judicial engagement with executive decisions to use armed force. This trend has raised serious concerns among some governments about whether more judicial involvement might overly constrain military operations or even make decisions to use force impossible in the first place. Militaries have also encountered practical challenges in planning and conducting operations, for example in the context of detention, targeting, and civilian casualties. At the same time, some have noted that judicial involvement can promote desirable outcomes such as providing a remedy for civilians harmed by military operations and promoting better integration of human rights considerations into military planning and operations. This session explores these and other issues in a comparative context.Moderators:• Katja Ziegler, University of Leicester Law SchoolSpeakers:• Major General Thomas Ayres, Judge Advocate General's Office, U.S. Army• Eyal Benvenisti, Tel Aviv University, University of Cambridge Faculty of Law• Claire Landais, French Ministry of Defense• Douglas Wilson, UK Foreign and Commonwealth Office• Co-sponsored by the International Law in Domestic Courts Interest Group_


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Ex-US Senator, Gov't Withholding Truth On 9/11, _The former Chairman of the Senate Intel. Committee says the U.S. government should come clean about what's inside the secret 28-pages of the official 9/11 report he helped write. Then, a look into a new warning that press freedoms are declining worldwide. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Apr 26, 2016, _'Captain America: Civil War' Stars Give Inside Look at the Superhero Battle; Chrissy Tiegen Fights Back Against Mommy Shamers _


----------



## PsyKat

Bates Motel


----------



## flyingMint

Bates Motel is getting lit af


----------



## PsyKat

flyingMint said:


> Bates Motel is getting lit af


<3 Love it!


----------



## ourwater

Absolutely Fabulous: Cold Turkey, _Patsy hates Christmas and refuses to acknowledge its existence. Unfortunately Eddie has plans this year and for the very first time, she wants to stay at home with Saffy and her granddaughter._


----------



## Charmander

Game of Thrones


----------



## ourwater

20 heures le journal : [émission du 26 Décembre 2004], _Ina Actu, Published on Jul 2, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

Oaths and Bonds Fraud Corrupt Clerks Judges Courts., _Juan Perico, Published on Apr 22, 2014 _


----------



## ourwater

EMR/EHR: Medicare Incentives in the HITECH Act, _TheFoxGroup, Uploaded on Oct 19, 2009Point by point overview for physician practices regarding the incentives, eligibility rules, and deadlines in the HITECH Act._


----------



## ourwater

Richard Lewis - The UK's Referendum on Membership in the European Union, Institute of European Studies, UC Berkeley, Published on Apr 27, 2016, _The United Kingdom's often fraught relationship with European partners is edging towards its latest climax. Faced with revolt in his own Conservative part and attacks from the United Kingdom Independence part, to say nothing of a consistently hostile popular media, Prime Minister Cameron probably had no choice but to call for a popular vote. Will this solve the problem for at least a generation? If the vote is negative, will Scotland once more seek independence? Will the Prime Minister's stance on the euro at the behest of the City's financial interests cause further destabilization? Why are the United States and the "old" Commonwealth in favor of Britain remaining in the EU? What will be the consequences if the UK withdraws? These and many other unanswered questions will be the topic of the day.

_how to earn money with google adsense,_ UK World News, Published on Apr 24, 2016, how to earn money with google adsense
_


----------



## ourwater

The Seven Five (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Celtics vs. Hawks)


----------



## ourwater

Assistive Technology in Action - Meet Elle, _pacercenter,_ _Published on Sep 28, 2012, The Family Center on Technology and Disability (FCTD) and PACER Center are pleased to announce the release of our new assistive technology awareness series, AT in Action. Funded by the U.S. Department of Education's Office of Special Education Programs (OSEP), this fully-captioned video series is designed to strengthen awareness of AT devices that help individuals with disabilities participate fully in school, at home, and in the community. In this second video, you'll meet Elle O'Gorman, a young woman with cerebral palsy who, with the help of AT, is able to communicate with family, friends, and teachers. We invite you to view and share this video with your colleagues and the families you serve._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Apr 27, 2016, _Donald Trump Sweeps 5 Primary Contests; Superstars of the UFC Head to Times Square; How Michael Shannon and Kevin Spacey Became 'Elvis & Nixon' _


----------



## ourwater

How To Remove Windows 8 Watermark and Activate Windows., _RossVlogs, Published on Mar 11, 2013Just an easy tutorial here showing you how to remove the windows 8 watermark and activate windows._


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S02 E17


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Penny Dreadful
~ Bates Motel


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Roberts, & 'Princess Diaries 3', _Legendary writer-director Garry Marshall reflects on his iconic career and the many leading ladies he's worked with, including Julia Roberts, Kate Hudson, & Anne Hathaway. Plus, Garry on the movie he'd still like to make, and the one he wishes he hadn't. _


----------



## ourwater

Ultimate Factories: UPS Worldport, _The UPS Worldport in Louisville is a one-of-a-kind technological wonder -- and the most efficient delivery system on the planet._


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Today Live: Tue, Apr 26, 2016, _Marcia Clark joins us and gives us her unfiltered opinions on everything from Christopher Darden to OJ Simpson. _


----------



## Kevin001

TUF


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Blazers vs. Clippers)


----------



## ourwater

Drake & Josh: Josh Is Done, _Drake has taken advantage of Josh for the last time and Josh decides that he is done dealing with Drake._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: President Barack Obama; Taryn Simon,_A conversation with President Barack Obama on foreign policy. We conclude with artist Taryn Simon, whose most recent exhibit is called "Paperwork and the Will of Capital." _


----------



## SunshineSam218

The Misfits. Someone told me about it recently and I love it so far! I'm usually very picky when it comes to TV shows. I love this TV show so much right now. xD


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Gaming the System: How Party Elites Purge Unwanted Voters, _Are you at risk of being dumped from voter registration rolls? Journalist Greg Palast reveals the shocking ways both parties purge the rolls to favor preferred candidates. Then, a look into a "Nation on the Take," and how big money really controls _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Feb 5, 2015,_ Brian Williams Caught Lying About Iraq War Trip | Boko Haram Attacks Cameroon Border Town | Pentagon Says Putin Has Asperger's Syndrome | Man Who Had Sex With A Dolphin Fights For Zoophiles | Britain First To Legalize Controversial DNA Practice _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Apr 27, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by former U.S. Ambassador for Special Political Affairs at the United Nations Stuart Holliday, Republican strategist Alex Castellanos, Democratic strategist Steve McMahon and more. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Apr 27, 2016, _Ted Cruz Picks Carly Fiorina as Running Mate; A Fall From Grace for the Former Speaker of the House; 200 Girls Kidnapped 2 Years Ago by Boko Haram Are Still Missing _


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Memento Mori, _When Scully is diagnosed with cancer, Mulder hunts for research files pertaining to a group of female abductees who also contracted the disease. _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Apr 28, 2016, _Mumps Outbreak at Harvard University; Vatican Hosts Stem Cell Research Conference; Leah Remini Offered Support to Father of Scientology Leader_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Apr 28, 2016, _Employees Scramble to Evacuate a Baltimore TV Station After Bomb Threat; A Road Rage Incident Ends With a Grand Jury Indictment; Prince's Secret Vault of Unpublished Songs Has Been Opened_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Apr 28, 2016,_ Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Republican strategist Steve Schmidt, National Review's Eliana Johnson, the Washington Post's Phil Rucker, MSNBC's Katy Tur and Kasie Hunt on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Lewis Cantley, Ph.D. - Weill Cornell Medical College, _curePCcampaign, Published on Feb 22, 2016, Extraordinary scientists and doctors from the world's top institutions have joined with The Lustgarten Foundation to beat the nation's most lethal cancer. Watch and meet the leaders in the fight against pancreatic cancer._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Apr 27, 2016, _Women Held Captive by Boko Haram Share Their Stories of Survival; How School Girl Escaped Being Kidnapped By Boko Haram_


----------



## ourwater

Filing State Bar Complaints & Attorney General Complaints Against Attorneys, _extortionletterinfo, Published on May 15, 2012 - Matthew Chan explains his position regarding using making State Bar Complaints and Attorney General Complaints against lawyers and attorneys._


----------



## SouthWest

Question Time on the BBC - I don't know why I watch the show because invariably at least one panelist will frustrate me, and the ignorance expressed by some audience members is dumbfounding.


----------



## ourwater

Young Barack Obama: Protest Speech at Harvard Law School in 1991,_ Kurt Naugles, Published on Mar 7, 2012Young Barack Obama: Protest Speech at Harvard Law School in 1991_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Apr 28, 2016, _Miami's Dr. Michael Salzhauer is so popular on Snapchat that he has a waiting list for patients to have appointments._


----------



## ourwater

Pros and Conns of Disability Attorneys, and 6 questions to ask us, Social Security _DisabilityDecision.com, Published on Aug 11, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Obamacare Deadline Bait And Switch, _THElNFOWARRlOR, Published on Apr 1, 2014, Tuesday broadcast Alex covers the epic fail of Obamacare website coincidentally on the very day of final registration for the unconstitutional program as well as the continued use of popular media and pop icons to propagandize the effort. _


----------



## ourwater

Kishor K Chakraborty | Saudi Arabia | Regulatory Affairs 2015 | Conferenceseries LLC, _Regulatory Affairs Conference, Published on Apr 29, 2016, Hudson Nakamura | Brazil | Pharmaceutical Regulatory Affairs 2015 | Conferenceseries LLC, First to file (FTF) regulatory challenge to QbD adoption_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Apr 30, 2012, _Officials Watch for Body Bombs on Planes; Obama's Osama bin Laden Ad: Romney Responds; Gas Prices Drop: Looking Ahead to Summer_


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Today Live: Wed, Apr 27, 2016,_ Jep and Jessica Robertson from Duck Dynasty stop by, and we face off with Dish Nation in a pop culture trivia challenge._


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Celente: 'There's Panic On the Street' Simply Because the Economy Is Faltering, _Today was Janet Yellen's first day on the job as head of the Federal Reserve. And the Federal Reserve has already begun tapering its large scale asset purchase (quantitative easing) program._


----------



## andretti

The amazings on hulu


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Hawks vs. Celtics)


----------



## Equity

Bottom


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Nia Long On Longevity, J. Cole, and 'Straight Outta Compton', _Nia Long - actor and hip hop muse - opens up about sustaining success as a forty-something black woman in Hollywood, how her start on 'Fresh Prince of Bel-Air' inspired a recent career choice, and why rappers love to talk about her. _


----------



## ourwater

How to Diagnose Problems With Your Cars AC System - With or Without an A/C Manifold Gauge Set, _RatchetsAnd Wrenches, Published on Feb 21, 2015How do I fix my cars ac, how to fix a cars a/c system, how to fix an a/c that blows warm air, how to fix an a/c that doesn't blow cool, how does an ac system work, how to find out which part of the a/c system needs to be replaced, how do I know if my a/c compressor is bad, how do I know if my ac condenser is bad, how do I know if my receiver drier is bad, how do I know if my expansion valve orifice tube is bad, how do I know if my evaporator is clogged, how do I use an a/c manifold gauge set, how does an a/c manifold gauge set work. _


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Unification, Part 1, _Picard and Mr. Spock clash over a proposed reunification of the Romulans and the Vulcans. _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Loretta Lynch; Phil Knight, _Al Hunt of Bloomberg View interviews Loretta Lynch, attorney general of the United States. Phil Knight, whose new memoir tells the story of his early days building Nike into one of the most recognizable brands in popular culture._


----------



## AllTheSame

Watched a hunting show with my son, in which this guy dropped a deer from 900 yards away. No joke, 900 yards away. No idea with what, we tuned in too late and missed that part but it had to be a sniper rifle. That was pretty amazing.


----------



## ourwater

Behringer FBQ2496 Feedback Destroyer, _guitarbootcamp, Uploaded on May 10, 2008Demo of the setup of the Behringer FBQ2496 Feedback Destroyer. At the beginnign of the video there are no single shot filter lit up. I place the unit into learn mode and keep increasing the volume of the PA to induce feedback. You can hear the FBQ2496 working to catch the feedback an setup single shot filters. Later I walk around with a wireless mic to setup a few dynamic filters._


----------



## ourwater

London Buses - London General Northumberland Park Garage, _Simon Ayres, Published on Apr 29, 2016I thought it would be fun to put together a video of all the services running out of one particular garage; Northumberland Park is a very interesting case as it has a variety of different types of service which extend over quite a large area of London. My disclaimer is that I haven't covered the garage's school routes, or the commercial 575 which I hope to catch up with one day._


----------



## ourwater

Everything Wrong With Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens, _CinemaSins, Published on Apr 28, 2016, Sins of last year's second-best film costarring Oscar Isaac and Domhnall Gleeson. _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Apr 29, 2016, _GMA' Wide World of Weddings: All the Best Moments From the 24-Hour Livestream; Prince's Vault Reportedly Drilled Open; Baltimore TV Station Evacuated After Bomb Threat_


----------



## ourwater

Raw press conference: DeWine updates on family massacre Investigation, _Zachary Alan Betts, Published on Apr 27, 2016Ohio's attorney general remains tight-lipped about what he is calling the "an old fashion, cold-blooded, calculated massacre of eight human beings."At a press conference Wednesday, Attorney General Mike DeWine answered "no comment" to multiple questions from reporters. He had just returned from touring the four homes where eight members of the Rhoden family were shot execution-style last week."I assume that the person or people who committed these murders are watching the news reports that are coming out of Pike County," said DeWine. "I do not want to broadcast any information that would let them know details about this investigation which would be helpful to them."DeWine refused to confirm or deny an earlier report from the Daily Mail that claimed one of the victims, Kenneth Rhoden, had dollar bills scattered around his body. The report speculated it was some sort of message from the killer or killers.Investigators have interviewed over 50 people but haven't made an arrest or confirmed a specific motive for the murders.DeWine previously said that authorities are "exploring every angle"in the case, including whether the crimes are connected with the commercial marijuana growing operations found at three of the four Rhoden homes.DeWine and Pike County Sheriff Charlie Reader stressed that this would be a lengthy investigation.A preliminary autopsy shows seven of the victims were shot multiple times with one person suffering a total of nine gunshot wounds.Bodies of the seven adults and 16-year-old boy were found Friday at four properties near Piketon, Ohio - about 75 miles east of Cincinnati.The victims are Hannah Gilley, 20, Christopher Rhoden, Sr., 40, Christopher Rhoden, Jr., 16, Clarence "Frankie" Rhoden, 20, Dana Rhoden, 37, Gary Rhoden, 38, Hanna Rhoden, 19 and Kenneth Rhoden, 44. _


----------



## ourwater

Winning Your Motion to Suppress Evidence,_ Garden State CLE, Uploaded on Feb 3, 2012, From the Garden State CLE course, "Winning Your Motion to Suppress Evidence". Go to GardenStateCLE.com and earn credits now for this and dozens of other CLE courses on DVD, CD, MP3, and streaming video.Program Description:All the info you need for winning this most important pre-trial motion. Includes useful and practical advice for both the prosecution and defense attorneys._


----------



## ourwater

Summer of Sam [1999]


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Apr 29, 2016, _Protestors Force Trump to Leave Campaign Event Through Backdoor; Gas Line Explosion Causes Inferno in Pennsylvania; Man Dressed in Bizarre Animal Costume Threatens TV Station With Fake Suicide Vest _


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Apr 29, 2016, _Scientology Leader David Miscavige's Father on Their Relationship; Ron Miscavige Says Scientology Tore His Family Apart_


----------



## ourwater

The Exclusionary Rule, _The Legal Roundtable, Published on Apr 5, 2014, This lectures covers the major principles related to the exclusionary rule, including its history, scope and application, and the exceptions to the exclusionary rule._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Apr 29, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Jane Sanders, wife of 2016 Democratic presidential candidate Bernie Sanders, and Republican lawyer Ben Ginsberg on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## regimes

HOW TO GET AWAY WITH MURDER.
i can't believe annalise is bisexual. i'm so happy about it.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Clippers vs. Blazers)


----------



## Cangrejo

The 100


----------



## ourwater

Rugrats: The Family Tree,_ In the prequel to Rugrats: The Movie, Chas is working on his family tree. Tommy and Chuckie decide that they're from the same tree and decide that they're really brothers. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Jun 20, 2011, _John McCain Takes Heat for Arizona Fire Remark; Rick Perry Ready for 2012 Race? _


----------



## ourwater

COPS: S08 E06, Buffalo, NY


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Robotic Hunting Decoys/Canned Tomatoes/Scoreboards/Lassos, _Robotic Hunting Decoys; Canned Tomatoes; Scoreboards; Lassos. _


----------



## ourwater

Cops: Armed and Dangerous Special Edition


----------



## ourwater

Israel Birth Pangs Bible News, May 1, 2016, _Israel Bible Prophecy News Analysis & Ezekiel Temple Watch, Published on May 1, 2016, Latest news. We need your offerings to support this work please go to our Indiegogo campaign. They are a large and well established fund raising platform. They accept credit cards online: _


----------



## ourwater

Immigration Q & A: H-1B amendment, I-485, H-1B revocation, _Ahluwalia Law Offices, PC, Published on May 8, 2015, Immigration matters: H-1B amendment is a requirement, I-485 based on I-140 approval, Visitor visa, No grace period for H-1B revocation_


----------



## ourwater

How to register a trademark Application in the U.S part 2, _How to 912, Published on Apr 19, 2016, The second part of a step by step guide to filing a trademark application with the United States Patent and Trademark Office (USPTO). Watch as an experienced trademark attorney guides you through the online federal trademark form. Listen to his commentary regarding the information required in order to successfully file your U.S. federal trademark application._


----------



## ourwater

Word 2007 Tutorial 23 - Inserting Movie Files (Avi, Mov, MPEG, Flash SWF),_ SchoolFreeware, Uploaded on Sep 9, 2009. As the idea of the digital document progresses movie files becomes more important. Word has features and settings that allow video (movie) files to be embedded into Word documents. The AVI file format works the best with Word. Other file formats can be used. QuickTime, MPEG-4, and Flash SWF are some formats that can be used. These formats are difficult to work with. They require the use of the developer tab, design mode, and Active X controls with the correct properties settings. In many cases, Word will require that the document be saved as a Macro Enabled Document. Once saved, Word's Trust Center setting may have to be changed to allow the macro document to be modified.If you wish to use a large number of videos that are not AVI, then getting a video converter would be a good idea.Category _


----------



## ourwater

Converting A Microsoft Word Document To Adobe PDF Format, _deborahcarraro, A step-by-step tutorial for converting a Microsoft Word document to Adobe PDF format. For more tutorials visit 
_
How to Generate a PDF Certificate of Completion for Your Course,_ Fly Plugins, Published on May 8, 2013, In this WP Courseware documentation video, we look at how to configure and set up a downloadable PDF certificate of completion for your courses._


----------



## ourwater

Fedex and UPS Documentary, _BCCBusinessClips's channel, Uploaded on Jan 26, 2012, Excellent story of both companies who lead this field. Retailers and E-tailers alike not only use them but can learn from them_


----------



## ourwater

D-Mannose - Urinary Tract Health Support, _Mercola, Uploaded on Dec 17, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Millennials & Marriage,_ Guest host Meghan McCain leads a discussion with our panel to examine why an increasing number of millennials are saying "I don't" to marriage. _


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Today Live: Fri, Apr 29, 2016, _Dr. Drew gives us his professional opinion on the recent deaths of both Prince and Chyna. Plus, Loni Love joins us for a game of Slay or Nay! _


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Thunder vs. Spurs)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBA Basketball/PLayoffs: Miami Heat vs Hornets


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: James Turk: Gold I$ Money, and Ukraine's Fiscal Woes, _With each passing day, the Ukrainian government's financial condition becomes more dire. Ukrainian officials have said that they need $35 billion over the next two years or they are in deep trouble. Erin takes a look._


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Redux, Part 2, _As Mulder continues his search for a cure for Scully's illness -- and the identity of a mole operating from within the Bureau -- he receives help from a most unlikely source._


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

BBC - The Silk Road Ep 1
Sam Willis traces the story of the famous trade route. He explores Venice's Renaissance architecture and art before travelling to the beginning of the Silk Road in China's Xian.


----------



## ourwater

Stargate SG-1: The Other Side, _Stargate Command is contacted by Alar, a representative of the planet Euronda. His people are under attack and in need of help. Gen. Hammond sends SG-1 on a humanitarian mission to deliver food and medical supplies. _


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, May 1, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" - 20th Anniversary Edition -- GOP Presidential Candidates Donald Trump and Senator Ted Cruz & a Sunday Panel of George Will, Kimberly Guilfoyle, Karl Rove, and Juan Williams. _


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nba basketball; portland vs golden state


----------



## HenDoggy

Sons of anarchy


----------



## ourwater

Study in Sweden - Admissions Questions, _Study in Sweden, Published on Nov 19, 2015, Find out how to apply to university studies in Sweden with the Study in Sweden team._


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, May 5, 2016, _Indiana Primaries Could Be Big for Presidential Front-Runners; Guests: Ted Cruz, Robert Gates, Matt Dowd, EJ Dionne, Kristen Soltis Anderson, LZ Granderson_


----------



## ourwater

Rep. Royce Investigates Lowering Taxpayer Risk for Flood Insurance, 1/12/16, _Representative Ed Royce, Published on Jan 12, 2016, U.S. Representative Ed Royce (R-Calif.) questioned witnesses at a House Financial Services Committee Subcommittee on Housing and Insurance hearing on mitigating the risk taxpayers bear for the National Flood Insurance Program (NFIP). 1/12/15 _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, May 12, 2011, _The Debate Over Oil Company Profits; Mitt Romney Clarifies Health Care Stance. _


----------



## ourwater

Advocacy and the First Amendment: Should Nonprofits Disclose Their Donors?, _The Heritage Foundation, Published on Sep 30, 2015, Critics of the current campaign process for state and federal offices are urging states and Congress to require nonprofit advocacy organizations to disclose the identity of their donors to the government, and thus the public, when they engage in political speech and discussion of issues that may affect candidates for political office. Does this violate associational and free speech rights under the First Amendment? Is this a necessary requirement for transparency in the election process? Does mandatory disclosure violate the right to privacy and can it negatively affect the ability of nonprofits to operate on behalf of their members? Does disclosure benefit the public and inform their ability to make choices in the election process? _


----------



## ourwater

Human Trafficking Symposium: Leadership in Action featuring John Clark, _The McCain Institute, Published on Mar 2, 2016, On February 25, 2016, the McCain Institute hosted a two-part Human Trafficking Symposium featuring an art exhibit by Artworks for Freedom, a discussion between Cindy McCain and John F. Clark of the National Center for Missing and Exploited Children, and a panel of human trafficking survivor-activists.There are 4.5 million people trapped in forced sexual exploitation globally estimates International Labor Organization. The symposium contributed to The McCain Institute's efforts to raise awareness to #EndTrafficking., Panel I: Leadership in ActionThe Human Trafficking Symposium began with Leadership in Action, which is a new conversation series focusing on subject matter experts working directly to make a positive impact on the world today.Speakers included: John F. Clark, President and Chief Executive Officer, The National Center for Missing and Exploited Children; and Cindy McCain, Human Trafficking Advisory Council Chair, The McCain Institute._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Pacers vs. Raptors)


----------



## ourwater

Nationalization: How did we get here and looking to the future By Ronnie Kasrils,_ ASR Institute, Published on Apr 6, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

"Free Speech in the 21st Century" with Professor Leslie Kendrick, _University of Virginia School of Law, Published on May 13, 2014, University of Virginia law professor Leslie Kendrick reviews recent First Amendment cases, particularly those involving the free speech of businesses, at an alumni luncheon on May 9, 2014. Kendrick teaches courses in torts, property and constitutional law, particularly First Amendment law, at the University of Virginia School of Law. Her research focuses primarily on freedom of expression._


----------



## ourwater

Alexander Hamilton George Washington's Farewell Speech, _TheGISTofFREEDOM, Uploaded on Jan 18, 2010, Alexander Hamilton confesses to scandalous affair to protect the first Government Bailout Bill "The Assumption Bill". 
listen to an interview with activist and attorney Michael Coard regarding Washington's escaped slaves _


----------



## ourwater

Mental Health, Life and Medical Insurance, _Franklyn Reiko, Published on Apr 29, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Oct 20, 2014,_ Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Gov. Andrew Cuomo of New York on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. _


----------



## ourwater

Dexter: The British Invasion,_ Dexter's off the hook in the Bay Harbor Butcher case. _


----------



## Paperback Writer

Game of Thrones S06E02


----------



## ourwater

The Story of God with Morgan Freeman: Why Does Evil Exist?, _Where does evil come from? Morgan sets out to understand the root of evil and how our ideas of it have evolved over the millennia._


----------



## Still Waters

That awful ' Fear The Walking Dead' show.


----------



## Kevin001

The Voice (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Charo & Engelbert Humperdinck On Love and Music, _The indefatigable Charo regales Larry with tales of her pet bull and the origins of "cuchi cuchi," and explains why she insulted Sofia Vergara. Later, iconic singer Engelbert Humperdinck joins Larry to discuss his storied career and a new country album._


----------



## RueTheKnight

RuPaul's Drag Race and getting ready to watch the new ep~


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, May 2, 2016, _Riots, Protests Break Out in Seattle During May Day Marches; Obama Drops the Mic at His Last White House Correspondents' Dinner; Revealing Barbie's Misty Copeland Doll_


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S22 E09, Stupid Behavior No 4


----------



## funnynihilist

The new Odd Couple. Was a good show last season but now all the guys on the show are henpecked by women. The chemistry is gone.


----------



## ourwater

Greta: Sanders got a poster child for corporate greed, _May. 02, 2016 - 1:33 - Greta's 'Off the Record' comment to 'On the Record' viewers: Marissa Mayer of Yahoo! is about to get fired and get a $55 million golden parachute. But what about the CEOS who work hard and give back to their communities, Sen. Sanders?_


----------



## TryingMara

48 Hours


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Iraq; Andrew Ross Sorkin; Ben Harper, _A discussion about Vice President Joe Biden's trip to Iraq. Andrew Ross Sorkin of The New York Times on President Obama's economic legacy. Ben Harper, his new album is called, "Call It What It Is."_


----------



## The Punisher

House of Cards S04E13


----------



## ourwater

Tracking the most significant cyber threat: Ransomware, _OpenDNS, Published on Mar 30, 2016Watch this webcast with experts from Cisco including Dan Hubbard, CTO at OpenDNS, and Dean De Beer, Principal Engineer at AMP Threat Grid, as they discuss steps you can take to reduce the risk of ransomware infections. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, May 2, 2016, _Leaked Racist Email Causes LA Sheriff's Chief-of-Staff to Resign; New York City Church Burns Down Hours After Easter Celebration; Starbucks Faces Legal Trouble for Allegedly Underfilling Drinks _


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Thunder vs. Spurs)


----------



## JohnDoe26

Penny Dreadful. S03E01


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, May 2, 2016, _John Heilemann and Nicolle Wallace are joined by Ken Cuccinelli, director of delegate operations for Ted Cruz, Gray Davis, former governor of California, Debbie Wasserman Schultz, chairwoman of the Democratic National Committee, and MSNBC's Katy Tur. _


----------



## haniya11

The Kapil Sharma Show .... Full of Comedy and Fun


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, May 3, 2016, _US Serviceman Killed by ISIS in Iraq; Inside the 2016 Met Ball; Woman Says She Regained Sight After 21 Years of Blindness _


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Why Trump's Economic Populism Resonates With So Many, _Syndicated radio host Larry Elder says the average voter's economic anxiety is a driving force behind Donald Trump's success in the primaries. We take a look. Then, the Iraq War combat veteran who claims Trump has no regard for foreign & military policy._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, May 3, 2016, _Ted Cruz Suspends Campaign After Donald Trump Wins Big in Indiana Primary; Bernie Sanders Wins Indiana, Delegate Math Still Favors Hillary Clinton; Thousands Audition for Broadway Hit "Hamilton."_


----------



## ourwater

How to choose the right company for disability insurance | Disability For Doctors FAQ, _disabilityfordoctors, Published on Jan 1, 2013, Question: How do I choose the right company for my disability insurance? Answer: There are many factors that go into choosing the right insurance company for you. You want to make sure that the insurance company has a strong financial rating and has been around for awhile so that they know their stuff and you'll definitely want a knowledgeable agent to work with. Don't think that just because someone is licensed to sell disability insurance that they sell a lot of it or know a lot about it. You'll want to make sure that no matter what company you choose, their disability policies have the right options and definitions to meet the requirements of your specific profession. Of course, price is also an important factor to some, but with disability insurance the old expression, "you get what you pay for" couldn't be more accurate._


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: The Queen, _Teyla risks her life on a daring mission aboard a Wraith hive ship. _


----------



## SouthWest

Penny Dreadful season 3 episode 1: The Day Tennyson Died


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Apr 3, 2016,_ 33 Rescued Circus Lions Get a Chance at a New Life; Daredevils Perform Dangerous Stunt from Crane in Moscow_


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Love Stinks, Part 1, _In this first part of the season cliffhanger, Shana's back in Matt's life, Lucy has to choose between two boys, Simon breaks up with his girlfriend, and Mary's thinking of _moving out.


----------



## ourwater

A Syrian Love Story Q&A, Jude Calvert-Toulmin, _Published on Jun 13, 2015, Skype Q&A with director Sean McAllister and Ragdha, Kaka, Bob and Amer, subjects of his Grand Jury Prize-winning documentary A Syrian Love Story. Following the Q&A is the prize acceptance speeches at Sheffield Doc/Fest which took place a few days later. _


----------



## ourwater

FOX NEWS - High Court Okays Double Jeopardy, _LibertyPen, Published on May 30, 2012, How the court can help a prosecutor who does not first succeed, try, try again. _


----------



## ourwater

Islamic State Claims Deadly Jakarta Attacks, _Associated Press, Published on Jan 14, 2016, Attackers set off suicide bombs and exchanged gunfire outside a Starbucks cafe in Indonesia's capital in a brazen assault Thursday that police said "imitated" the recent Paris attacks. (Jan. 14)Subscribe for more Breaking News:, /APBreakingNewsThe Associated Press is the essential global news network, delivering fast, unbiased news from every corner of the world to all media platforms and formats.AP's commitment to independent, comprehensive journalism has deep roots. Founded in 1846, AP has covered all the major news events of the past 165 years, providing high-quality, informed reporting of everything from wars and elections to championship games and royal weddings. AP is the largest and most trusted source of independent news and information.Today, AP employs the latest technology to collect and distribute content - we have daily uploads covering the latest and breaking news in the world of politics, sport and entertainment. Join us in a conversation about world events, the newsgathering process or whatever aspect of the news universe you find interesting or important. _


----------



## ourwater

The Chew: Cooking Lessons, _Michael Symon gives cooking lessons to two teachers._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Oct 30, 2015, _Severe and dangerous weather destroys towns; chemistry experiment goes awry in Fairfax, Virginia causing an explosion and injuries; 16-year-old in intensive care after contracting Bubonic plague._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Flashback, _Tuvok experiences a repressed memory that's linked to his first Starfleet assignment under the command of the renowned Captain Sulu._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Blazers vs. Warriors)


----------



## Paperback Writer

Champions League semi-final second leg (Real Madrid vs. Man City)


----------



## ourwater

Friend of Waffle House shooting victim speaks out, _FOX 4 Now, Published on Jan 6, 2015, Friends say the 24-year-old who was fatally shot at the Waffle House on Palm Beach Boulevard early Friday morning was trying to help a waitress who was fighting with a customer.

_Brussels: Phone Problems After Terror Attack, _Sky News, Published on Mar 22, 2016., @AlexRossiSKY says if you can't get through to loved ones in Brussels after the terror attacks, it's most likely the system is overwhelmed by the amount of people using it
_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, May 4, 2016, _Donald Trump Is the Last GOP Candidate Standing; Fire Ravages City of Fort McMurray, Alberta; First of Its Kind Program Teaches Kids to Ride a Bike._


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S12 E05


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Colin Cowherd On Steph vs LeBron, the LA Rams & His Next Move, _Sports broadcasting guru Colin Cowherd tackles today's biggest trending topics from the NBA, NFL and beyond, including Steph Curry's place in history, how the LA Rams will fare in their first season, and the fight for pay equality in women's sports._


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Syzygy, _A rare alignment of the planets gives two teenage girls dangerous telekinetic powers._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Apr 4, 2016,_ Janet Jackson Pregnancy Rumors Spark Conception Questions; JetBlue Turns Crying Babies on Flights into an Incentive_


----------



## ourwater

Mark Zuckerberg Bashes Donald Trump at Facebook Development Conference, _Ron Todd, Published on Apr 12, 2016, Mark Zuckerberg Bashes Donald Trump at Facebook Development Conference_


----------



## ourwater

Full Video - U.S. Navy Destroyer Buzzed by ' Aggressive ' Russian Jets, _Ron Todd, Published on Apr 13, 2016The United States European Command revealed today that a U.S. Navy destroyer in the Baltic Sea was buzzed by two "aggressive" Russian jets. EUCOM posted this video to YouTube capturing the jets whizzing very close by. EUCOM released a lengthy statement expressing serious concerns about the close call:

_Russian SU-27 Fighter Jet Barrel Rolls US RC-135 Spy Plane Over Baltic Sea,_ Qronos16, Published on Apr 18, 2016A Russian fighter jet flew dangerously close to a U.S. RC-135 reconnaissance aircraft on Thursday in the latest military provocation by Moscow over the Baltic Sea, the U.S. European Command said Saturday.News Story:

_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, May 4, 2016, _Cruz Suspends Campaign, Presidential Race Pivots to General Election; How to Protect Yourself Against the Zika Virus; 'Captain America: Civil War' Stars Surprise 'GMA' Audience._


----------



## ourwater

How to Fix Matched Third Party Content on Youtube, _InstructionsHow, Published on Oct 6, 2013. This tutorial shows you how to fix matched third party content on Youtube. It shows you 2 ways how you can solve this problem. It also explains what matched third party content does to your youtube account_.


----------



## ourwater

Barack Obama motorcade in Stockholm, Sweden 2013, _maxfloden, Published on Sep 4, 2013US President Barack Obama's state visit to Stockholm, Sweden earlier today, 4 September 2013.Obama can be seen waving from the second limo ("the Beast") and yes, I waved back , As part of central Stockholm was locked down for the visit, I got stuck on my way to a meetin_


----------



## IHaveProblems

The simpsons, but I hardly watch TV I'm normally on the internet watching anime.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Prophet Motive, _When the Ferengi leader suddenly decides to abolish his race's greedy ways, Quark is determined to find out the truth behind his actions._


----------



## SouthWest

Daredevil season 1 episode 6: Condemned, and Archer Vice: On the Carpet


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Hawks vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## ourwater

Captain Caveman and the Teen Angels: The Mixed Up Mystery of Deadman's Reef, _Captain Caveman and the Teen Angels are at a beach party when a whole ship mysteriously vanishes right in front of them._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Indiana Primary; Marc Maron; Sara Blakely, _Analysis of last night's Indiana primary with Mark Halperin. Marc Maron, comedian and host of the popular podcast "WTF with Marc Maron." Sara Blakely, the founder of Spanx._


----------



## ourwater

EU Parliament: Exchange of Views with Nabih Berri (23 FEB 2016), _Skandar & Georgie, Published on Mar 23, 2016, Summary: Nabih Berri, Speaker of the Lebanese Parliament, spoke to an interparliamentary meeting, hosted by the EU Parliament Committee on Foreign Affairs, about the refugee crisis in Lebanon._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, May 5, 2016, _Gun Warehouse Explodes in Houston; Speaker of the House Paul Ryan Not Ready to Endorse Trump; Indiana High School Students Make Viral Video to Raise Money for Prenatal Care._


----------



## ourwater

Brit Cops: Cop Squad S06 E02


----------



## ourwater

Build A Wall Around The White House?, _wochit News, Published on May 5, 2016, This Thursday it was proposed to Washington planning officials to build a stronger and higher fence around the White House. They want to make fence twice as high as it is now, and they want to infuse it with technology that will block climbers and detect intruders. Tom Dougherty, the Secret Service's chief strategy officer, stated, "We would like to be able to ultimately rebuild the fence as it stands right now. This is an immediate need."_


----------



## ourwater

Medicare's Victims,_ The Heritage Foundation, Published on Jul 21, 2015, In "Medicare's Victims", David Hogberg recounts the intimate stories of patients and physicians who have struggled with Medicare - and then examines the particular Medicare policy that has caused their plight. Patients who are victims of Medicare are often the sickest of the sick - whether they are the disabled who are on Medicare's two-year waiting period; seniors who fell into Part D's donut hole; or individuals who are harmed through too much treatment or not enough. Physicians who are victims are the ones who struggle to provide the best care for their patients while Medicare's reimbursement system, in effect, punishes them for it. There clearly is one thing all of them do have in common: the lack of political power. _


----------



## ourwater

The Winning of World War II: Hot Pursuit


----------



## funnynihilist

Two Broke Girls. Not so good anymore. I think they have run out of ideas.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: What the Statistical Data Shows for a Trump-Clinton Fight, _FiveThirtyEight's Harry Enten looks at the numbers behind the expected general election battle between Hillary Clinton & Donald Trump. Which candidate does the current data favor? And, Dr. Ben Carson tells Larry why he's sure we'll have a President_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, May 5, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Mary Matalin, a Republican strategist, Dan Senor, former adviser to Mitt Romney, Jon Favreau, former director of speechwriting for President Obama, and Jon Lovett, former Obama speechwriter and sitcom writer._


----------



## ourwater

Face The Nation, 7.5.09, JULY 5, 2009, _5:23 AM|John Dickerson discussed U.S. global military efforts with Chairman of Joint Chiefs of Staff Adm. Mike Mullen; Sen. Chuck Schumer and Sen. Chuck Grassley debate public and private healthcare. _


----------



## ourwater

Customers, Competition and the 1996 Telecom Act - Full Video,_ The Broadband Coalition, Published on Jun 19, 2014, Wednesday, June 18, 2014, 10 a.m. EST, The Library of Congress, The Jefferson Building, 10 First Street SE, Washington, DC 20540_


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Heat vs. Raptors)


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Daveed Diggs; Scooter Braun, _Rapper and actor Daveed Diggs, who was nominated for a Tony for his role in "Hamilton." We conclude with Scooter Braun, music manager and founder of SB projects._


----------



## ourwater

Tips for Vlogging in Public!, _Ryan Maltbie, Published on Jun 25, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, May 6, 2016, _Deadly Shooting Spree in Maryland; Rare Look Inside of North Korea; "Little Miss Flint" Tells David Muir Hugging President Obama Was "Amazing."_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, May 6, 2016, _Entire Canadian City Evacuates to Flee Raging Wildfire; Johnny Manziel Appeared in Court to Face Domestic Violence Charge; Three Siblings Abandoned at Birth Find Each Other Years Later_


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S06 E22


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: Fire in the Hole, _The MythBusters tackle some of Hollywood's favorite explosive scenarios. Could a hero really shoot a live grenade in midair and thus render it useless? Could you really contain a TNT explosion inside an ordinary object like a file cabinet or aquarium? _


----------



## ourwater

Roary the Racing Car: Tunnel Vision / Molecom Makes Music, _Maxi is not looking forward to the night race. He's scared of the dark Ton Up Tunnel, not that he would ever admit it. / Farmer Green is getting ready for a barn dance. Everybody is upset when the band cancels_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, May 6, 2016, _Mom Reveals She Abandoned Three Newborns At Separate Times; 'Million Dollar Listing New York' Star on How to He Stays a Top Broker_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, May 6, 2016,_ Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Bill Kristol, editor of the Weekly Standard, Rep. Peter King, a Republican from New York, David Wasserman, House editor for the Cook Political Report, Josh King._


----------



## ourwater

Governor Bentley's Address to Joint Session of the Alabama Legislature,_ Robert Bentley, Published on May 18, 2015, Governor Robert Bentley's address May 3, 2011 to a joint session of the Alabama Legislature following the April 27th deadly tornado outbreak._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Nov 1, 2013,_ Gunman Allegedly Kills a TSA Officer at LAX Terminal 3_


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Statistical Probabilites, _Genetically engineered savants under Bashir's supervision predict doom for the Federation._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Thunder)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nba basketball spurs vs thunder


----------



## Enkidu

Parts Unknown with Anthony Bourdain


----------



## ourwater

Copyright vs. Creativity: Is Intellectual Property Reserved for the 1%?,_ NYU School of Law, Published on Oct 21, 2014To coincide with the US launch of the graphic novel, Ricky Rouse Has a Gun, this panel asked whether copyright has lost one of its principal functions: to protect authors and original ideas. In the digital age, does copyright have a purpose beyond protecting corporations from illegal copying and file sharing?PANELISTS:Jörg Tittel, Author, Ricky Rouse Has a GunCharles Brownstein, Executive Director, Comic Book Legal Defense FundProfessors Christopher Sprigman and Barton Beebe, NYU School of LawThis event took place on Tuesday, September 23, 2014._


----------



## ourwater

Elizabeth Loftus and Eye Witness Testimony,_ P Riley, Published on Apr 8, 2013, Elizabeth Loftus and Eye Witness TestimonyDuration: 30 minutesElizabeth Loftus is the highest-ranking female in the list of top 100 psychologists. She's gained world-wide renown for her experiments showing that memory, far from being an accurate record, is influenced by subsequent exposure to information and events and is re-constituted according to the biases these create.Claudia Hammond meets the creator of several classic experiments, who broke new ground with the filmed simulations of road accidents she showed to subjects in the 1970s. These studies revealed that witness reports of the same incident varied according to the wording used by the questioner, giving rise to the development of the 'cognitive interview' - witness-led it avoids questioner-bias. Loftus' work has changed the way witnesses are dealt with throughout the legal system.Having shown that existing memories can be altered, Loftus was inspired to try to implant a whole false memory by the rise in cases of 'recovered' memories of violence and abuse in childhood. Her 'Lost in the Mall' and 'Bugs Bunny' studies proved that she could - in 30% of subjects - make them believe something that had never happened was part of their childhood history.Loftus has inspired much work in the field of memory, including that of Barbara Tversky, on how memory reflects the spin put on a story.Lorraine Hope, of Portsmouth University, has used the Cognitive Interview to develop the Self-Administered Interview (SAI), trialled by Greater Manchester Police. Steve Retford of their Major Incident Team is convinced of its benefits.Loftus' former friends and teachers at Stanford - Gordon Bower, Lee Ross and Brian Wandell - remember a fun-loving and forceful young woman, while Gillian Cohen reviews her influence in the UK._


----------



## Nekomata

Monster


----------



## ourwater

Charities and Advocacy SSJ 2015, _Ocasi Ontario, Published on Oct 23, 2015_


----------



## f1ora

everybody hates chris


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Tattoo, _Chakotay is stranded on a moon inhabited by natives with ties to his ancestors._


----------



## FrostLily

Friends


----------



## ourwater

Shocking: What the Ancient Hebrew Bible Actually Says!,_ TorahTruth, Published on Sep 17, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: The Family Outing, _Gran takes the Brockman family for a day out seeing the sights of London. But when Ben sees Trafalgar Square, it turns out he has a singular vision of what happened at the Battle of Trafalgar._


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Apocrypha, _Mulder uncovers more clues about a government cover-up involving an alien entity and a sunken World War II aircraft. Scully pursues the man who murdered her sister._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Henry Paulson, Former U.S. Treasury Secretary, _Henry Paulson, Former U.S. Treasury Secretary_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Reign


----------



## ourwater

Wolferts v. Wolferts - Petitioner's Request For Temporary Restraining Order - 04-12-2016, _Utah Family Law TV, Published on Apr 17, 2016, Wolferts v. Wolferts - Petitioner's Request For Temporary Restraining Order - April 12th 2016, 4th District Court American Fork, Utah_


----------



## ourwater

Video: UK Supreme Court backs Assange extradition, _RT, Published on May 30, 2012, WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange has lost his marathon court battle in UK Supreme Court. The judge has granted him 14 days to make an application to reopen the extradition case - /subscription_c... on our website on-air, Like us on Follow us on Follow us on (Russia Today) is a global news network broadcasting from Moscow and Washington studios. RT is the first news channel to break the 500 million YouTube views benchmark._


----------



## Anongirl98x

The Grimm and Greys Anatomy before that.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Feb 6, 2012, _Powell Tragedy: Could Children Have Been Saved?; Gas Could Break $4; U.S. Closes Embassy in Syria_


----------



## ourwater

Intellectual Property Issues for Visual and Performing Artists (IP 101), _aaaricunySubscribe1K, Uploaded on Apr 29, 2011Want to be the next Shepard Fairey, but avoid getting sued by the AP for using one of its photographs when you make an Obama poster? Learn about the intellectual property issues that affect visual and performing artists. Our panel of intellectual property practitioners will provide an overview of copyright, trademark, and patent law, and highlight particular issues in the area of licensing and digital media., Panelists* Jane Chuang, Yim & Chuang LLP (Trademark/Patent Overview)* Todd Martin, Fross Zelnick Lehrman & Zissu, P.C. (Digital Media)* Ravi Sitwala, The Hearst Corporation (Copyright Overview)* Irene Choi Treloar, Patterson Belknap Webb & Tyler LLP (Licensing) Co-sponsors* Asian American Arts Alliance* Asian American Bar Association of New York_
Witnesses and Observers at Disability Hearings, _Jonathan C. Ginsberg, Published on Jan 9, 2013", Can I bring my wife/mother/son/friend into the hearing room when I go before the Social Security judge?" I get this question a good bit from my clients and you may want to know as well._


----------



## ourwater

Enemy at the Gate 2009


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, May 8, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Donald Trump's Strategist and Convention Manager Paul Manafort, North Carolina Governor Pat McCrory & a Sunday Panel of Brit Hume, Julie Pace, Kimberley Strassel, Charles Lane._


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, May 8, 2016, _The GOP Reacts to Donald Trump as the Nominee; Guests: Donald Trump, Gary Johnson, Matt Dowd, Donna Brazile, Alex Castellanos, Rich Lowry, Katrina vanden Heuvel _


----------



## SouthWest

Boxing - Amir Khan vs. Canelo Alvarez


----------



## unemployment simulator

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07952b1/louis-theroux-drinking-to-oblivion

Louis Theroux -
Drinking to Oblivion


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Guess Who's Coming to Criticize Dinner?


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Brett McGurk; Maggie Haberman, _Brett McGurk, special presidential envoy for the Global Coalition to Counter ISIL. We conclude with Maggie Haberman, political correspondent for The New York Times._


----------



## ourwater

Scientology and the Clearwater Police, _Mark Bunker, Uploaded on Dec 28, 2006, A documentary from 2000 when the Clearwater Police were working their off duty hours for Scientology. I was working with a group opposed to Scientology. This video exposed what I believed to be a bias against us._


----------



## michael20161991

Jessica Jones on Netflix. I just binged watch the entire show in two days. I really love what Netflix is doing with the defenders. Both Jessica Jones and Daredevil have been fantastic. I can't wait to see them cross over.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: The Chainsmokers On New Music, Touring, & Trump, _Exclusive: Electronic/pop duo The Chainsmokers join Larry for their first-ever longform, on-camera interview to discuss their rapid success, new music, performing at Coachella, and their disdain for Donald Trump._


----------



## ourwater

StudySync's California Designated ELD, _StudySync, Published on Apr 23, 2016A complete overview of StudySync's Designated ELD Program described by Implementation Specialist Jenny Brown. The Designated ELD program is a companion to the Core ELA Curriculum. To learn more about the Core ELA curriculum, please see the StudySync Core ELA Overview video:_


----------



## ourwater

King's College London: Computer Science,_ kingscollegelondon, Published on Sep 28, 2013, Watch the Computer Science subject talk from the 2013 Open Day. _


----------



## ourwater

How to fix DNS Lookup Failed | Tutorial 2015 (Windows), _NinjaAkii, Published on Jan 30, 2015This is a tutorial on how to fix the error DNS Lookup Failed. I got this message a lot of times in Google Chrome and it wouldn't display certain websites, such as YouTube.Subscribe if you enjoyed the video!_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, May 9, 2016, _ABC World News Tonight With David MuirMon, May 9, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

How to Use the Transfer Course Evaluation Guide, _LAUSatPennState, Published on Nov 19, 2012, This video demonstrates how to use the transfer course evaluation guide to determine if a course from another institution will transfer into Penn State._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, May 9, 2016, _Prince Harry and First Lady Michelle Obama Kick Off 2016 Invictus Games; Sexual Harassment Claims Place Prestigious New England Schools in the Spotlight; Bustle at the Busbys: Stars of 'Quints by Surprise,' Live on 'GMA.'_


----------



## SouthWest

Game of Thrones season 6 episode 3: Oathbreaker, and Supergirl season 1 episode 14: Truth, Justice and the American Way


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Ghost in the Machine, _A mysterious entity causes crippling havoc within the city's computer system._


----------



## ourwater

Episode 54: Third Party DNS Security, _Team Cymru, Uploaded on May 19, 2010, This week we're once again joined by Tim Wilde, to talk about the use of third party DNS providers and the security issues that entails. He also gives an overview of what you can do to mitigate some of those risks._

The Legal Truth Part 1 - How Do You Get A Gun In Canada???, _Civil Advantage, Published on Jun 13, 2014, Here are some links and info:In fact, Vancouver police report that 94% of firearms seized in 2003 were illegal guns smuggled in from the United States, usually by organized crime. Canada's National Weapons Enforcement Support Team reported that 94% of crime guns were illegally imported into Canada. The Langmann Study. The only peer reviewed study on the subject in Canadian history. Firearms Act: Warrant-less searches. Key points: refusal to allow an inspection is grounds for issuance of a warrant, inspectors can use your computer, can search anywhere a firearms may reasonably be kept (think of pistols, very small) they can search basically anywhere. .Daily criminal record check: Page 10Licensees are checked for eligibility on an ongoing basis in different ways;1. As soon as a new violent incident is logged in FIP the system automatically searches existing licence holders in the CFRS for a match and alters the cFO of this development. This could result in a licence being revoked.2. Court records of relevance to section 5 of the Firearms act (i.e. prohibition orders) are manually fed into CFRS on a daily basis by CFO staff. This information is not only used to flag existing licence holders, but it also serves as another primary eligibility check on new applicants coming into the systems3. Also, the CFRS maintains other key information used in the ongoing eligibility screening process such as firearms events and spousal notifications tables.Page 16On a daily basis, the new FIP entries in the CPIC are compared to information on persons listed in the firearms licence files in the CFRS, including applicants. If there is no match, then nothing happens. If a person in a FIP entry in CPIC later applies for a firearms licence, the FIB entry will be found during the initial licence screening process. If there is a match, CFRS will send a message to the Chief firearms officer of the province or territory in which the incident concerning the licence or applicant too place, indicating there is now a police file that may affect continued eligibility for a firearms licence._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

How to Get a Credit Card If You Have No Credit History, _Credit.com Credit Experts, Published on Oct 2, 2015, Want a credit card but you don't have a credit history? You have options. Watch this video to learn about a common credit card type that people with no credit or bad credit can use to build their scores._

Boom Bust: Ann Pettifor: Private Banks Create 95% of UK Money, _On Wednesday the U-S Supreme Court struck down caps on political contributions. World renowned economist Ann Pettifor about a range of issues. Robert Pringle gives his view on the central banking system and our ongoing recovery._


----------



## ourwater

3/4/14 House Children, Families, & Persons With Disabilities Committee Hearing on HB1848, _Progress Missouri (Channel Two), Streamed live on Mar 4, 2014, Committee:Children, Families, and Persons with Disabilities_


----------



## ourwater

PHP Programming Part 1: Introduction to PHP Programmingp?, _Eli the Computer Guy, Published on May 17, 2012_


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

GoT S06E03 & Boxing Khan vs Canelo (replay) ouch


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, May 10, 2016, _North Carolina, Federal Government Clash Over State's Transgender Law; Rappel 1,900 Feet Down Black Canyon With 'GMA's' TJ Holmes; Lukas Graham Performs Live on 'GMA'_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Obama's Speechwriters;_ 'Blackbird', A discussion with President Obama's speechwriters. Charlie is joined by Jon Favreau, Jon Lovett and David Litt. Actors Jeff Daniels and Michelle Williams, they discuss the revival of David Harrower's acclaimed 2005 play, "Blackbird."_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, May 9, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Priorities USA's Guy Cecil, the Washington Post's Karen Tumulty, the New York Times' Jim Rutenberg, and actor Jeff Daniels on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Sanders Campaign Mngr: Hillary 'Underestimated' Bernie,_ Bernie Sanders' campaign manager offers his take on the protracted Democratic nomination process & tells Larry why he believes Hillary Clinton underestimated Bernie's appeal._


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: The Greatest Psychologist in the World


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, May 10, 2016,_ NBA Unanimously Elects Stephen Curry as MVP of the League; Joe Biden 'Confident' Hillary Clinton Will Be Elected President_


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: Still Positive, _Carrie turns the tables on the Langley bombing mastermind, but recruiting one of Iran's most powerful operatives has consequences. Meanwhile Saul struggles to keep Senator Lockhart at bay, and Dana makes a decision that changes the Brody family forever._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, May 10, 2016, _Meghan Trainor Claims Music Video Was Altered to Make Her Look Thinner; 16-Year-Old High School Dropout Is CEO of His Own Company_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, May 10, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by pollster J. Ann Selzer, president of Selzer & Co., and political strategist Mark McKinnon, a former advisor to George W. Bush, on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Thunder vs. Spurs)


----------



## ourwater

House of Representatives Approves Bill To End NSA Data Collection,_ The Young Turks, Published on May 16, 2015, The House Has overwhelmingly vote in favor of an overhaul of the NSA's Bulk collection of our data._


----------



## ourwater

PTSD School Board Meeting 5-9-16, _PTWarriorVideo, Published on May 11, 2016_


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Susana Malcorra; Virtual Reality, _Susana Malcorra, Argentina's minister of foreign affairs. A look at virtual reality technology with editor Jake Silverstein, reporter Nellie Bowles, Oculus studio head Jason Rubin, Wevr C.E.O. Neville Spiteri, and Vrse C.E.O. Chris Milk._


----------



## ourwater

Recent HIPAA/HITECH Changes, _Adrian Crenshaw, Uploaded on Jul 18, 2011, Recent HIPAA/HITECH ChangesPresented by Caleb KnightAs part of the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009, Congress enacted the Health Information Technology for Economic and Clinical Health (HITECH) Act to broaden and increase HIPAA's scope of protecting the privacy and security of personal health information. This talk will provide an overview of the HITECH Act and examine some of the recent changes._


----------



## Orb

Heroes. I've watched it before, and Season 1 was some of the best TV I've seen. I kinda want to watch Heroes Reborn even though it got cancelled with mixed reception, so I thought I'd re-watch this before I do.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Spiritual Healing: Myth or Reality?, _Larry welcomes the famed 'Medical Medium' Anthony William and spiritual healer Bruce Gold to discuss their alternative medicine practices. Plus, paranormal and pseudoscientific skeptic Michael Shermer joins in an attempt to debunk their work._


----------



## ourwater

Becoming a Fish & Wildlife Officer - Part 1 - Season Three, _Let's Go Outdoors, Published on Mar 27, 2014, We spend some time with determined recruits at the Western Conservation Law Enforcement Academy in Hinton. Training scenarios help the recruits learn some real-life skills including how to navigate muddy and rocky roads._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, May 11, 2016, _Joe Biden on 2016 Presidential Race, Cancer Research; New NYC Guidelines Let Pregnant Women Order Alcohol; 'GMA' 2016 Summer Concert Lineup Revealed_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Banshee
~ 12 Monkeys


----------



## ourwater

How to Build a PHP Membership Expiry System - PHP Subscription ScriptSimpleTut, _SimpleTut, Published on Apr 8, 2015, - Learn how to develop a subscription Script using PHP. Perfect for setting up reoccurring payments and restricting access to content based on a set-period of time from the date of either last payment or registration. _


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Retrospect, _Exploration into Seven of Nine's repressed memories results in tragedy._


----------



## ourwater

Texhnolyze: Rogue 20: Hades, _Ichise's mission to return to Lux is delayed by a familiar face - on a brand new body._


----------



## ourwater

Search Engine Optimization crash course, _LumoLink, Published on Nov 9, 2014, Artem talks about basics of search engine optimization (SEO) in Oulu University. In this short talk students learn about basics of SEO and importance of content._


----------



## ourwater

Prime Suspect: Underwater


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Blazers vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

3. User Authentication with AngularFire 0.8, _Svitlana Shepitsena, Published on Aug 27, 2014, I am am using shortcuts with autohot keys.You can download my *.ahk file and webstorm setting_s:


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: Super Powers, _Jonas and Carrie revisit her past. Quinn stalks his prey._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, May 11, 2016, _Off-Duty Cop Stops Massachusetts Stabbing Rampage; South Carolina Ex-Cop Charged in Walter Scott's Shooting Death; Deadly Bomb Spree Blows Through Baghdad's Most Violent Day of the Year_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Mark Ronson; Michael Eric Dyson, _"The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth," taped at the 92nd Street Y. Grammy-winning musician and producer Mark Ronson. Michael Eric Dyson, a historian and professor here to introduce his new book, "The Black Presidency."_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, May 11, 2016,_ Calvin Klein Criticized For Upskirt Underwear Ad; Queen Elizabeth II Caught on Tape Saying Chinese Officials Were 'Very Rude'_


----------



## ourwater

Library Exhibit Honors Women In Civil Rights, _KCRA News, Uploaded on Oct 24, 2008, An art exhibit that recognizes 20 African-American women who fought for their freedom and changed history is opening this weekend in Sacramento._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, May 11, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Democratic strategist Anita Dunn, Republican lawyer and strategist Ben Ginsberg, and the New York Times' David Sanger on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Glenn Greenwald and Jeremy Scahill (2014) "Death By Metadata", _Glenn Greenwald, Published on Feb 27, 2014, Feb 20, 2014_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Peaky Blinders
~ Fear The Walking Dead
~ Wentworth
~ The Americans
~ The Blacklist
~ Bate's Motel
~ The 100


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, May 11, 2016, _Bushes won't back Trump; Chris Matthews caught on tape checking out Trump's wife; Alabama city rescinds anti-trans bathroom law; "Quiverfull" cult plans arranged marriage camp for teens; Congress wastes $1.4 billion on abstinence education In Africa._


----------



## ourwater

11 Neighbours (NFBC Norman McLaren, 1952)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, May 12, 2016, _Donald Trump to Meet With Republican Party Leaders; New Warning on Zika and the 2016 Summer Olympics; High School Students Put on Their Own Show at Broadway's "Hamilton."_


----------



## ourwater

Open Minds: 18. Healing Autism with Horses with Rupert Isaacson


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: X-Cops,_ A camera crew from the television series COPS follows the agents as they attempt to catch a mysterious creature terrorizing Los Angeles._


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Fmr. Bush Insider Tells Trump: Stop Picking Silly Fights, _Former Bush Press Secretary Ari Fleischer bucks the Bush family trend by supporting Donald Trump, but tells Larry he must pick smarter fights if he wants to beat Hillary. Then, musician Moby on why the #BernieOrBust crowd has him worried about the future._


----------



## ourwater

Bob Ross - The Joy of Painting: Valley View, _This beautiful lake in the glen will leave you fully rested and at peace with the world; Bob Ross creates a quiet mountain masterpiece._


----------



## ourwater

To Live and Die in L.A. (1985) - The Car Chase part 2, _ColdBishop, Uploaded on Oct 11, 2008The car chase from "To Live and Die in L.A."_


----------



## ourwater

May Center School for Autism and Developmental Disabilities (full-length), _mayinstitute6, Published on Oct 7, 2014, The May Center School is a special place where kids with autism grow, learn, and prepare for the future. Located in Randolph, Mass., 20 minutes from Boston, our school provides educational and vocational services to children, ages 2.9-22, with autism spectrum disorder and other developmental disabilities. Learn more!_


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: The Defiant One, _Sheppard's team investigates a downed Wraith ship, and find themselves stuck on a planet with a lone Wraith survivor._


----------



## bbrownleather

new gurl. it's jess.


----------



## SouthWest

The Venture Bros. season 6 episode 8: Red Means Stop - Red Death was so funny.


----------



## ourwater

Suzzanna 1990


----------



## ourwater

Air Crash Investigation Birgenair Flight 301 (Boeing 757) Seconds From Disaster, _Quer Boru, Published on Aug 9, 2015, Birgenair Flight 301 was a flight chartered by Turkish-managed Birgenair partner Alas Nacionales (National Wings) from Puerto Plata in the Dominican ._


----------



## ourwater

Breaking! Paris Attack Was Western Backed, _The Alex Jones Channel, Published on Nov 14, 2015, Alex Jones breaks down how past events spearheaded by the globalists, created the atmosphere that led to the Paris Attacks which have so far killed 129 people. When you open your borders to people who are diametrically opposed to your basic principals, it is a recipe for disaster. This is order out of chaos._


----------



## ourwater

.Fashion - Art Attack Sneak Peek - Disney Channel Asia,_ Disney Channel Asia, Uploaded on Sep 13, 2011A brand new Disney Channel Original Series Art Attack premieres 16 Sep at 12pm (Mal/Phil)_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, May 12, 2016, _Auction Selling George Zimmerman's Gun Causes Outrage; Health Officials Warn the 2016 Rio Olympics Will Be a Health Disaster; Joan Rivers' Daughter Lands 'Substantial' Malpractice Settlement_


----------



## ourwater

The Bear (1989)


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: 13 Hours in Islamabad, _The security breach at the Embassy has far reaching consequences._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, May 12, 2016, _Why RuPaul Doesn't Think He or 'RuPaul's Drag Race' Can Go Mainstream; Invictus Games Swimmer Gives Gold Medal Back to Prince Harry_


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater

THIS is why you don't walk by a 747, _T.J. Keenan, Uploaded on Apr 9, 2008This is what will happen if you walk or drive by a jumbo jet..._


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All: Haunted House, _Clarissa is faced with the terror of a visit from her Canadian Aunt Mafalda, who's capable of hugging the life's blood out of helpless young relatives. Clarissa enlists Ferguson's help in trying to scare Aunt Mafalda out of the house._


----------



## ourwater

Exploring an Abandoned 1870 Victorian House North Durham, _DaaDeeOh's Urban Exploration, Published on Dec 15, 2013 _


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Assaulting Reality,_ SVU becomes an unwitting part of the story when they investigate an assault on a reality TV dating show._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Wendi McLendon-Covey On 'Goldbergs,' Equal Pay, & Trump, _'The Goldbergs' star previews the show's season finale, recalls her recent lobbying trip to Capitol Hill, talks Trump vs. Hillary, and gets very real about the issue of equal pay in Hollywood._


----------



## ourwater

Capture And Report Graphics Bugs in Windows 10, _Microsoft DirectX 12 and Graphics Education, Published on Jul 29, 2015, A walkthrough of DXCap and other methods of tracking down and reporting graphics bugs in Windows 10., Please let us know if you have with any questions or feedback via the (moderated) comments for this video or you can tweet us at @Directx12. _


----------



## ourwater

Black ops 3 - Dead Ops 2 (First Person, Mini Games, Much More), _Dom Payne, Streamed live on Nov 8, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

The role, protection and effective participation of human rights defenders in development, _ISHRGlobal, Published on Oct 31, 2013_


----------



## SouthWest

Orphan Black season 4 episode 5: Human Raw Material - equal parts funny, disturbing and upsetting.


----------



## Iced

PHP:







SouthWest said:


> Orphan Black season 4 episode 5: Human Raw Material - equal parts funny, disturbing and upsetting.


Good episode.

Donnie ftw.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thur, May 12, 2016, _Donald Trump: "I Am The King Of Debt" | Bernie Sanders STILL Much More Electable Than Clinton | How Likely Is A Hillary Clinton Indictment? | Prom Night Sex Choke Leads To Death, Prison | Kardashian Posts Cuba Instagram _


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Banshee


----------



## ourwater

Understanding the Juvenile Justice System, _CenterFamilyOutreach's channel, Uploaded on Jan 6, 2012 Presented By: Susan Blanco, Blanco Law Firm_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, May 13, 2016, _Obama to Public Schools: Allow Transgender Students Access to Bathrooms; Donald Trump Addresses Not Releasing Tax Returns ; Meghan Trainor Talks Body Shaming on "GMA."_


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Raptors vs. Heat)


----------



## ourwater

Alaska State Troopers: S07 E08


----------



## Friendonkey

Rewatched some 30 Rock on Netlfix the other day.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Jan 23, 2012,_ Gabby Giffords Resigns, Revisits Shooting Site; Republican Debate Prep: Romney in Florida; Rand Paul Refuses TSA Pat-Down_


----------



## ourwater

Border Patrol Canada: S02 E12


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, May 13, 2016, _Inventors Compete to Get Their Products on an Informercial; Therapy Dogs Help Relieve College Students' Stress During Finals._


----------



## LaurelHS

Paranormal Witness. I'm a sucker for ghost stories. :smile2:


----------



## ourwater

Bob Ross - The Joy of Painting: Silent Forest,_ Take a leisurely stroll with Bob Ross and gather your thoughts in the quiet misty woodlands; this lovely masterpiece is a great lesson in using the knife._


----------



## JohnDoe26

Penny Dreadful, season 3, episode 2. I knew he was going to be Dracula.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, May 13, 2016, _White House Pushes Guidelines For Transgender Students in Public Schools; Donald Trump Accused of Pretending to Be His Own Spokesman; Con Artist Feigns Blindness, Collects Social Security For Years_


----------



## Kovu

Toad Licker said:


> NBA Playoffs (Raptors vs. Heat)


I watched this last night too.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Workforce, Part 2, _To save Janeway and the rest of Voyager's crew, Chakotay must convince her that her seemingly happy life as a worker on Quarra is not real._


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Nfl Network: A Football Life


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, May 13, 2016,_ Mark Halperin and Donny Deutsch are joined by Michael Steele, former chairman of the Republican National Committee, and MSNBC's Kasie Hunt and Katy Tur on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: Parabiosis,_ Saul orders a sweep at the station. Carrie looks to During for support._


----------



## ourwater

NBC News Originals: Air Pollution Levels Rising in World's Poorest Cities, _A new study released by the World Health Organization finds urban air quality in decline around the globe putting more people than ever at risk of environment related diseases._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Apr 12, 2010, _Working for a Nuke Free World, Why There is Sex Abuse Inside the Church, Mining Company Under Fire_


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: The Real World, _Dr. Elizabeth Weir (Torri Higginson) awakens in a psychiatric hospital on Earth to discover that her entire experience in Atlantis over the last two years was solely a figment of her imagination. _


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Fox News Sunday: Sun, May 15, 2016


----------



## rockyraccoon

Family Guy (Peter's daughter episode):


----------



## SouthWest

Daredevil season 1 episode 8: Guilty as Sin; and Supergirl season 1 episode 15: Solitude


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Heat vs. Raptors)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, May 16, 2016,_ Coast Guard Suspends Search for Missing Cruise Ship Passenger; Prince Remembered in Private Memorial Service; Prince William, Duchess Kate and Prince Harry's Health Initiative._


----------



## ourwater

Alumni Panel: State Supreme Court Justices, _Published on May 12, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Butcher Block Island Part 2, _hffcom, Published on May 16, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Future's End, Part 1, _The crew visits 20th century Los Angeles to prevent a timeship from destroying the Earth's solar system._


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, May 15, 2016, _Inside Look of Iraqi City Recently Liberated From ISIS; Guests: Reince Priebus, Jeff Sessions, Dan Balz, Tom Cole, Keith Ellison, Alicia Menendez _


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Game Of Thrones


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, May 13, 2016,_ Bernie Sanders Calls Out Corporate Media On MSNBC | Trump: "Enabler" Hillary Clinton Hurt Many Women | Post-Primary Trump Immediately Flip-Flops On Taxes | Prom Night Sex Choke Leads To Death, Prison | Why Trump Supporters Want Family Guy Cancelled | Sexy _


----------



## ourwater

Mobile Devise Redirect Instructions for Java Script Code,_ Big3mobileTV, Published on Sep 13, 2012 _


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Moby On Music, Bowie, _Gwen Stefani, and Trump, Bracingly honest and witty, Moby opens up about his struggles as an alcoholic vegan, his longtime friendship with David Bowie, and his uncensored feelings about Trump's ascendancy._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Thunder vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Mar 2, 2015,_ Man shot and killed in Los Angeles police shooting; nurse who contracted Ebola in Texas hospital files lawsuit; "Sound of Music," 50 years later._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, May 16, 2016, _This Veterinarian is Instagram's Dr. McDreamy of Pets; Meet the Female Peshmerga Fighters Taking on ISIS_


----------



## ourwater

Miami Vice: Forgive Us Our Debts, _New leads persuade Crockett that a man he put on death row might be innocent. Crockett and Tubbs are assigned to review the case of Frank Hackman, who is waiting execution. _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, May 17, 2016, _Amtrak Engineer Was Distracted During Deadly Philly Crash, NTSB to Announce Owen Labrie To Be Released on Bail in Prep School Sex Assault Case; Chrissy Teigen Talks Motherhood_


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: Shalwar Kameez, _Carrie recruits a key asset. Quinn zeroes in on a potential lead._


----------



## scooby

Silicon Valley. **** that show makes me laugh.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Raptors vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## ourwater

Tuesday 10/20: She Was a Model, a Marine, but Now She's a Mess - Show Promo, The Dr._ Phil Show, Published on Oct 16, 2015l Show_


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Ralph Nader On 2016 Race: U.S. Has Reached New Low,_ From calling Hillary a 'militarist' & labeling her super delegates DNC 'cronies,' Ralph Nader laments the 2016 race & tells Larry why U.S. politics have bottomed out. Then, did Sarah Palin pave the path for Trump? Filmmaker Jay Roach on why he thinks so._


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: New Car Smell, _Estes authorizes a covert operation to investigate intel found in Beirut._


----------



## Still Waters

Deadliest Catch -Lucky you,I think I'll give my critique of it!! -I'm beginning to believe most/all of the drama is staged -arguments between seasoned crew and the greenhorns -arguments between the crew and the captain,etc.etc. Lots of "fears" over whether or not they'll make their quota -blah,blah,blah -reality tv is bringing out the worst in me!! When you sort of start hoping for a giant wave to come crashing over the bow delivering them allllll to a watery grave -perhaps it's time to stop watching! (kidding -well,sort of)


----------



## MamaDoe

America's Next Top Model


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Young at Heart, _A criminal believed to have died in prison years earlier wages a vendetta against Mulder._


----------



## ourwater

Arthur: April 9th, _April 9th begins like any normal day - until a fire destroys the teacher's lounge and forces Lakewood Elementary to close._


----------



## ourwater

Top 3 SMART LOCKS OF 2016 YOU SHOULD KNOW_, LITEGA - Life.Technology.Gadget, Published on Feb 2, 2016Security is crucial for us for everything like our bikes home even our gadgets. We bring some Smart locks of 2016 in showcase.Top 3 de SMART BLOQUEOS DE 2016 QUE DEBE SABER. La seguridad es crucial para nosotros para todo como en casa bicicletas incluso nuestros regalos. Traemos algunas cerraduras inteligentes de 2016 en escaparate._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Josh Sapan; John Watson; Lucy Kalanithi, _Josh Sapan, president and C.E.O. of AMC Networks, discusses the documentary series "Take 5." John Watson, chairman and C.E.O. of Chevron. Lucy Kalanithi, widow of Paul Kalanithi, a rising neurosurgeon at Stanford who died of lung cancer._


----------



## ourwater

Police threaten to arrest pro-lifers for not producing ID's,_ Abolitionist Society of Orlando A//A, Published on Jul 30, 2012 _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, May 17, 2016, _Crucial New Details Released of the Deadly Train Accident in Philadelphia; Racial Divide Plays Out in Mississippi Schools; A Year-Long Look at Gang Violence in El Salvador_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Winners and Losers of FCC's Net Neutrality Move; ECB Hits Back On Greece, _Erin sits down with Marshall Auerback - director of institutional partnerships at the Institute for New Economic Thinking. Marshall gives us his take on how significant the ECB's doing quantitative easing is and talks to us about Abenomics and Japan._


----------



## ourwater

Missouri Religious Freedom Amendment Introduction, _KansasCityStarVideo, Published on Mar 23, 2016Sen. Bob Onder introduces an amendment to the Missouri Constitution allowing certain individuals and businesses to refuse service to same-sex couples. Video courtesy of Senate Communications.

_Understanding healthcare costs: Medicaid_, Milliman, Inc., Published on Oct 11, 2012, Today, there are more than 60 million Americans enrolled in Medicaid-but what is Medicaid and how is it financed? This video explains how Medicaid is funded and how it will change under the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act (PPACA).
_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, May 18, 2016,_ TSA Responds to Airport Delays With More Screeners; Robert Shapiro Reveals New Details of the O.J. Simpson Trial; Ginger Zee Reveals Struggle With Eating Disorder as a Child_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Jay Roach On 'All the Way,' Palin, & Trump, _Award-winning director Jay Roach sits down for a thoughtful interview to discuss his new HBO film 'All the Way,' why he says Sarah Palin created the Trump phenomenon, and remarks on the status of another 'Austin Powers' movie._


----------



## ourwater

The Junkman (1982) Car Chase 2, _27twilightmoon, Published on Apr 3, 2012, Junkman and movie-maker Harlan Hollis struggles to stay alive when a jealous partner in his company hires goons to kill him. Full of amazing car chases, fantastic crashes, and edge-of-your-seat action.cars involved in the persuit:_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, May 17, 2016, _Mark Halperin and Al Hunt are joined by Jeff Weaver, campaign manager for Bernie sanders, the Washington Post's Matea Gold, businessman and author Greg Orman, and director Jay Roach on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

interview with millen eve - true yorkshire accent!,_ leew63, Uploaded on Jun 15, 2007, My niece Millen was just three years old at the time I filmed this video clip several years ago. There was no script or preparation. It was completely spontaneous. You may be able to tell by the questions I asked her, they were a little random, but the answers I got were priceless!It's fascinating to read the comments by people all over the world, whether it be to say it's helped them with their drama audition or that they giggled at the words she said.So every single comment is appreciated , Thankyou everybody!_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, May 17, 2016, _Funeral Service in El Salvador Becomes Gang Target; El Salvadorian Teen, Terrorized By Gangs, Given a Fresh Start_


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Endgame, _Voyager's quest to return home is aided by a visitor from the future - Admiral Kathryn Janeway._


----------



## ourwater

Accident Investigator: Hardwire Horror,_ A horrible crash escalates into an absolute catastrophe when another car slams into the scene of the accident. Now facing a double accident, investigators must sort out which damage came from which crash, and who is responsible for the loss of life._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, May 18, 2016, _Fliers Losing Patience With Long TSA Lines; Robin Wright Demands Equal Pay for "House of Cards"; American Soldiers and Veterans Scaling the World's Tallest Peak._


----------



## ourwater

All About iCloud- UPDATED!, _David A. Cox, Published on Dec 11, 2014i, Cloud (especially iCloud Drive) can be confusing as hell. In this class we break it down, answer all of your questions, and give you tons of tips and tricks along the way. This class on iCloud was originally taught live on December 10th, 2014, however due to several questions that emerged after that class, David decided to recreate this class offline to include that extra information. We hope you enjoy our class on iCloud and let us know your feedback in the comments section below._


----------



## ourwater

Kidnapped for Christ


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, May 17, 2016, _Judge: Blacks Rape Because Of Their Culture | Teen Livestreams Suicide | Fox News Suspends Ed Henry For Alleged Affair | Why Trump Will NEVER Release His Tax Returns | Joe Biden: I Would Have Been The Best President_


----------



## ourwater

Medium: S.O.S., _Allison investigates apparently random killings, endangering her family in the process. Bridgette has to do a class presentation about her mom's job._


----------



## SouthWest

Silicon Valley season 3 episode 4: Maleant Data Systems Solutions, and Penny Dreadful season 3 episode 3: Good and Evil Braided Be


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Thunder vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Love Is in the N2-O2-Ar-CO2-Ne-He-CH4, _Lonely Professor Fink uses science to turn himself into a man whom women find attractive._


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Gal of Constant Sorrow, _After Bart accidentally sends a sweet homeless woman's cart into the river, he allows her to live in his closet for a small fee._


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Margian Chronicles, _Lisa volunteers for a future one-way journey to Mars, much to Marge's chagrin. _


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: The Burns Cage, _When Smithers is devastated by Burns' lack of affection towards him, Homer makes it his mission to find him a boyfriend._


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: How Lisa Got Her Marge Back, _After getting into an argument, Marge takes Lisa on a touristy trip to Capital City, where, after attending a musical, they meet the show's star, Andrew Rannells (guest-voicing as himself), who reminds Lisa how lucky she is to have such a great mom._


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Fland Canyon, _The Simpsons and Flanders take a trip to the Grand Canyon._


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: To Courier With Love, _After promising Marge the trip of a lifetime, frugality gets the better of Homer when he takes the family on a discounted vacation to Paris._


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Simprovised, East Coast, _After butchering a speech in front of all of his friends at work, Homer turns to improv comedy to gain back his confidence in his public speaking skills._


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Simprovised, West Coast, _After butchering a speech in front of all of his friends at work, Homer turns to improv comedy to gain back his confidence in his public speaking skills._


----------



## Crisigv

House Hunters


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: Uh... Oh... Ah..., _Saul attempts to track down those responsible for the Langley attack, recruiting an unlikely expert. Quinn tries to take matters into his own hands. An embattled Carrie learns who is really on her side and the Brody family turns to therapy._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Anthony Mackie; Julie Chen; Angus King, _Anthony Mackie discusses his role as Martin Luther King, Jr. opposite Bryan Cranston in the new HBO film "All The Way." Julie Chen, host of "The Talk" on CBS. Al Hunt interviews Angus King, junior United States senator from the state of Maine._


----------



## ourwater

Heavy Object: The War of the Ant and the Grasshopper - The Invasion of the Oceanian Military State II, _The race is on to find the Oceanian 0.5th gen Object before it is deployed to commit atrocities._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, May 19, 2016, _EgyptAir Flight Disappears from Radar; What Missing Plane Means for US Airport Security; Bryan Cranston, Anthony Mackie on 'All the Way'_


----------



## ourwater

school plays, _RaffertyVideos, Uploaded on Jan 5, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, May 18, 2016, _Mystery Deepens in Disappearance of EgyptAir Flight 804; Morley Safer, Award-Winning Journalist, Dead at 84; US Army Salutes Teen Who Fought Stage 4 Cancer. _


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Hunters,_ A message from Starfleet brings the crew letters from home._


----------



## millenniumman75

Good Times


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Ron Paul On Why He Won't Vote for Trump -- or Hillary,_ Former Rep. Ron Paul (R-TX), who ran three times for The White House, tells Larry why he won't vote for Donald Trump or his Democratic rival, and why he feels a kinship to Sen. Bernie Sanders._


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: One Son, _The agents attempt to prevent an alien invasion of Earth. _


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Overdrawn at the Memory Bank, _A weather tech's mind gets trapped in a computer and Pearl establishes her own public television pledge program._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Raptors vs. cavaliers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The 100
~ The Path


----------



## ourwater

Mr. Bean: The Animated Series Roadworks, _Mr Bean is furious about roadworks outside his house._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: EgyptAir Flight 804; John Dickerson; Bryan Cranston,_ An update on EgyptAir flight 804 with Deborah Hersman and Michael Hanna. A political update from John Dickerson host of "Face the Nation." Bryan Cranston on his role as Lyndon B. Johnson in a new HBO adaptation of Robert Schenkkan's play "All the Way."_


----------



## ourwater

House Hazards: Car Through House, _An uninvited guest crashes the gang's dinner party, and the grass is definitely not greener when the wheels of potential domestic disaster are set in motion by the House Hazards team of scientists._


----------



## Paperback Writer

Kate Bush at the BBC


----------



## ourwater

NATO Secretary General with EU High Representative, Foreign Minister Meetings, 20 MAY 2016, _NATO, Published on May 20, 2016, Doorstep statements by NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg and EU High Representative Federica Mogherini before the meeting of NATO Foreign Ministers on cooperation with the European Union, 20 May 2016._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Famed Poet Saul Williams & Soul Singer Charles Bradley, _World-renowned poet and musician Saul Williams dishes on his new album 'MartyrLoserKing,' the power of the poetic art form, and why he remains a strong supporter of Bernie Sanders._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, May 19, 2016, _Technology, This Year's Hottest Wedding Trend; A Tribute to Veteran '60 Minutes' Newsman Morley Safer_


----------



## Friendonkey

American Dad, Season 10 Episode 1


----------



## ourwater

Lesson Five: Transactions and Code Sets, _mscherb2011, Published on Jun 3, 2015, According to the Administrative Simplification mandate of HIPAA, standardized code sets for transmitting health information not only creates better paths of communication, it also ensures that the patient's health information is kept secure. This lesson discusses the different code sets required by HIPAA. _


----------



## ourwater

Lebanon Israel Conflict TV Eye 1985,_ Eyamoriv Ito, Published on Apr 17, 2016, Thames Televisions Julian Manyon and the team from TV Eye, join Israeli forces in the southern Lebanese town of Tyre and the surrounding region._


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S19 E07


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Meet The Quagmires


----------



## ourwater

Poor Kids (Poverty Documentary) - Real Stories, _Real Stories, Published on Feb 24, 2016, 3.5 million children are growing up in poverty in the UK. It's one of the worst rates in the industrialised world and successive governments continue to struggle to bring it into line. Struggling & without a voice, 'Poor Kids' shines a light on this pressing issue._


----------



## MasticatorOG

The Flash... dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun... My name is Barry Allen and I am the fastest man alive. To the outside world i am an ordinary forensic scientist, but SECRETLY with the help of my friends from Star Labs, I fight crime and find other metahumans like me. I hunted down the man who killed my mother but in doing so i opened our world to new threats. And i am the ONLY one fast enough to stop them. I am... the FLASH.

Off the back of my hand like the Lord's Prayer or the Pledge of Allegiance. hehe


----------



## ourwater

American Grit: Squat Till You Drop, _The competitors' strategic skills and teamwork are put to the test as they are challenged to cross a 60-yard field without their feet touching the ground_.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, May 20, 2016, _Debris From EgyptAir Plane Found, Egyptian Officials Say; '60 Minutes' Journalist Morley Safer Dies at 84; 7 Days Inside Rikers Island_


----------



## ourwater

Home Alone [1990] (Your A Stranger), _Julie Batzler, Published on Nov 28, 2015, The check out lady is wondering why he's shopping alone_


----------



## CWe

Tanked #awesomeshow


----------



## ourwater

Dirty Jobs: Termite Researcher


----------



## LWLPSK

Bates Motel


----------



## ourwater

Stargate: Atlantis: Submersion, _The Atlantis team finds an Ancient underwater research facility and puts a team together to check it out. _


----------



## ourwater

Braquo: Our Funeral, _Caplan and Morlighem have intercepted a truck from a company belonging to the Russians. They uncover a major prostitution ring._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, May 20, 2016,_ Lone Gunman Causes White House Lockdown; Accused Kalamazoo Shooter Escorted Out of Court; Kids Battling Cancer Graduate From Kindergarten._


----------



## ourwater

Whose Line is it Anyway? S10 E03, _Questions, Quiz Show, Film Dub, Hats, Weird Newscasters, Party Quirks, Daytime Talk_


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: New Normal, _A new threat emerges._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, May 20, 2016, _Inside 'The Box' With Some of Rikers Island's Most Violent Inmates; Dramatic Changes Aim to Help Rikers Island's Youngest Inmates _


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Game of Throne and Supernatural.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Banshee


----------



## Hopesfall

I'm currently watching Lost and Prison break both for the second time through. 
I watch prison break during the day and lost late at night.


----------



## VividKaleidoscope

The last show I watched was Mad About You.


----------



## ourwater

The New Detectives: Fatal Compulsion, _As Forensics try to break a murderers chain of death, psychologists seek to understand serial killer's fatal compulsion._


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, May 19, 2016, _John Heilemann and Nicolle Wallace are joined by pollster J. Ann Selzer, the New York Times' Frank Bruni, NBC News' Kasie Hunt and Hallie Jackson on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Ay Carumba, _Lucy and Mary duke it out when Robbie starts dating another girl._


----------



## ourwater

Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Triangle, _While Giles is in England meeting with the Watcher Council, a bickering Anya and Willow mind the magic store&#8230;and inadvertently conjure up a fearsome troll._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Cavaliers vs. Raptors)


----------



## Hazuki

Currently catching up with The Walking Dead - Season Five. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## CWe

ESPN as always


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: The Weekend, _The relationship between Carrie and Brody becomes complicated._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Jan 21, 2016, _Will Smith Discusses Lack of Diversity in Oscar Nominations. East Coast braces for a major storm; urgent healthcare alert for pregnant women._


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Can Millennials Avoid Financial Doom? Plus, the Declining U.S.-Russian Relations.,_ Financial expert Neil Grossman tells millennials how to avoid financial doom with programs that could bankrupt them. Plus, the Nation's Katrina vanden Heuval and Russian expert Stephen Cohen warn of growing antagonism in U.S.-Russian relations._


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, May 22, 2016, _Sanders, Ed Royce, Adam Schiff, Anthony Fauci, Donna Brazile, Matt Dowd, Bill Kristol, Cokie Roberts_


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Royale, _Investigating the discovery of a piece of metal bearing a United States Air Force insignia, the Away Team finds Itself trapped in the world of "The Hotel Royale", a novel come to life._


----------



## ourwater

SBI PRE ST - 01 - MATHS - DISCUSSION, _Mahendra Guru, Published on Apr 19, 2016, An ST discussion via Video will, definitely, give you "thrills".Be ready to experience the delightful jerks and taste success that you have aspired for a long time.Our GURUs are here to explain you the fundamentals FOR FREE._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Aug 13, 2012, _Paul Ryan Campaigns With Mitt Romney; Paul Ryan: What You Didn't Know About Romney's VP Pick; Obama vs. Ryan: Budget Cuts, Taxes, Medicare _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Design and the Elastic Mind,_ Design and The Elastic Mind with Paola Antonelli, The Museum of Modern Art._


----------



## PineconeMachine

Night Gallery.


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: Living Legend, _Grissom and his team investigate a string of murders in Las Vegas that may be tied to an infamous mob boss from the 1970s who disappeared many years ago._


----------



## Fun Spirit

Its been 5 months since I watched a tv show. I don't have cable. But I suppose I can count watching The Twilight Zone dvds as one.


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, May 22, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Homeland Security Secretary Jeh Johnson, Congressman Michael McCaul, Senator Jeff Sessions & a Sunday Panel of Brit Hume, Kirsten Powers, Michael Needham, Juan Williams._


----------



## ourwater

Coffee Prince: Eighth Cup, _Still confused, Han Kyul proposes that he and Eun Chan become sworn brothers._


----------



## Still Waters

Call the Midwife -I can't believe I've only stumbled upon this show a few weeks ago. Oh my gosh,I love it so!! It has the feel of something well worn and loved -as if every little fold has been created to soothe and fit me perfectly. -Much like that perfect bathrobe you can't wait to put on after a long day. It's a very sweet and calming show. -The finale was tonight and it won't come back till spring 2017. I'll have to check if I can get the previous 4 seasons from the library.


----------



## Raephex

Game of Thrones. Still pretty entertaining.


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Time Keeps On Slipping,_ A distressed Ariel begins to lose hours and then years of time in her life and must look to her future self to find out how to get back to the present_


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Jul 12, 2015,_ Iranians Split on Nuclear Deal With West? Guests: Masoumeh Ebtekar, Bob Menendez, Carly Fiorina, Van Jones, Greta Van Susteren, Kristen Soltis Anderson, Cokie Roberts_


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Agua Mala,_ As a hurricane bears down on the Florida coast, the agents search for a sea monster that Arthur Dales believes is responsible for the disappearance of a couple and their son._


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Harmony, _Wanting to maintain diplomatic relations, Sheppard and McKay agree to accompany a precocious young princess on a rite of passage._


----------



## ourwater

Cosmic Vistas: Windows to Other Worlds, _As technology has advanced, we have been able to peer into ever more distant reaches of space. From the first telescopes to high-tech satellites, these machines have been our windows to other worlds._


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Episode 1 - The Phantom Menace Speedrun 47:13, _zagunagun, Published on Jul 9, 2014, Played on ePSXe 1.8.0_


----------



## ourwater

LOST MY FACE!! | Roblox Escape the Evil Hospital, _TheDiamondMinecart // DanTDM LOST MY FACE!! | Roblox Escape the Evil Hospital, Published on May 4, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: The Internet, _When Mum finds an inappropriate image on the family computer, an investigation begins. Gran is still staying and Dad is horrified at the thought of having a heart to heart with her. Karen is convinced that she has won half a million pounds._


----------



## SouthWest

Daredevil season 1 episode 10: Nelson v. Murdock; and Archer Vice episode 12: Filibuster


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Orange Is the New Yellow, _When Marge gets arrested for letting Bart go to the park unsupervised, she serves time only to realize that prison is a welcome break from the demands of her life as a mom and wife._


----------



## ourwater

Adobe Customer Support, _notbobatall, Published on Jun 2, 2013, Chat with Customer Support about Adobe Creative Cloud _


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game of Thrones
~ Penny Dreadful


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater

Beverly Hills 90210: Under the Influence, _Brandon and Kelly continue to hide their relationship from Dylan. Donna plans to take the semester off to participate in a debutante ball._


----------



## CopadoMexicano

fear of the walking dead


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Kate Beckinsale On 'Underworld,' the U.S. Election, and Father Richard Beckinsale, _Acclaimed actress Kate Beckinsale discusses a wide variety of topics with Larry, including the fifth installment of 'Underworld,' the continued fight for pay equality in Hollywood, and the 2016 U.S. election._


----------



## Still Waters

Fear the Walking Dead -That show is just a rambly mess going off into too many directions.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, May 23, 2016, _President Obama Announces End of Arms Embargo With Vietnam; Could 'Deflategate' Go All the Way to Supreme Court?; New Details in Prince Investigation and Madonna's Tribute Performance_


----------



## ourwater

#24 What if we change - Swedish Environmental Technology, _whatifwechange, Published on Jun 13, 2013The future -- Swedish style. Stockholm's Royal Seaport, a rundown district in Sweden's capital, is set to become a model of energy efficiency. Plantagon, a leader in vertical urban agriculture, has an answer to feeding the mega cities of tomorrow -- urban skyscraper farms. The Stockholm eatery Nyagatan cuts carbon emissions by going local and organic. Solvatten, a Swedish water purification system that uses sunlight is now being used around the world._


----------



## AllTheSame

Watching The Voice. I think it's gonna come down to Laith and Allison.


----------



## ourwater

Dexter: Run, _After capturing a deadly killer, things go awry for Miami Metro._


----------



## ourwater

Wars Against Saddam: The Lost Province, _The reasons behind the invasion of Kuwait by Iraq are examined beyond Iraq's accusation of Kuwait stealing oil through slant drilling._


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot season finale (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Life Support, _Bashir must use questionable methods in order to keep Vedek Bareil alive long enough to help bring about a Bajoran peace treaty with Cardassia._


----------



## ourwater

Redacted Tonight: Evil People Have Plans: Killer Robots, ALEC, TPP, and More,_ Lee Camp reveals the various plans of evil people, from organizations destroying democracy to autonomous killing machines._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, May 14, 2012, _Obama on 'The View': Barbara Walters' Preview; JPMorgan Chase Fallout Effect on Taxpayers; Newark Airport Security Breach Caught on Tape_


----------



## ourwater

Paranormal Lockdown: Anderson Hotel


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Annihilated,_ A young woman about to be married is raped and murdered, and the main suspect does all he can to escape capture._


----------



## rockyraccoon

Big Ten Network. There was a documentary on the 1985 Iowa Hawkeyes football team.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, May 23, 2016, _Obama Closes Historic Vietnam Trip Dining on Noodles with Anthony Bourdain; Mother Accused of Child Abuse for Letting Her 11-Year-Old Drive a Golf Cart; Cosby to Face-Off Against Accuser for the First Time in Court_


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Muse, _Stranded during an away mission, B'Elanna finds herself the inspiration for a young poet's art._


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Jun 10, 2015,_ McKinney Police Chief Speaks Sanely On Raging Cop | Fox Host Freaks After Being Called A Liar | Cop Smashes Sovereign Citizen's Car Window | 'GAY OK' Shirts NOT OK With School Administrators | Boyfriend Dresses Up As Girlfriend, Takes Her Final Exams _


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: The Clearing,_ Carrie and the team struggle to regain control of their operation._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, May 23, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Brian Fallon, national spokesman for the Clinton campaign, Democratic strategist Bob Shrum, pollster J. Ann Selzer, the Washington Post's Karen Tumulty and Robert Costa._


----------



## ourwater

What Causes Hiccups, _Today I Found Out, Published on Jul 1, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S14 E25


----------



## brittster

Game of Thrones: Season 6 Episode 5


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Monday, _A woman desperately attempts to alter the outcome of events of a day she is forced to relive again and again._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, May 23, 2016, _Meet the Couple Behind the Viral Snapchat Soap Opera; Former "Bachelorette" Andi Dorfman on What Happened Behind the Scenes; Chewbacca Mom's Moment of Joy Becomes Viral Sensation._


----------



## ourwater

ce Combat: Assault Horizon | 22min Helicopter Gameplay, _Fusion Films, Uploaded on Sep 27, 2011, Ace Combat: Assault Horizon Helicopter Gameplay [HD]Developer: Project AcesRelease: JP 13/10/2011, NA 11/10/2011, EU 14/10/2011 _


----------



## ourwater

Egyptian Official's Press Conference on EgyptAir Flight MS804: It's 'Too Early' to Talk Terror,_ WRLDTV, Published on May 19, 2016, Sharif Fathi, the Egyptian Civil Aviation Minister, spoke with the press moments ago regarding the newest developments in EgyptAir Flight MS804, which disappeared en route from Paris to Cairo Wednesday night._


----------



## bbrownleather

Modern family


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Cavaliers vs. Raptors)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fear The Walking Dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Espn Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, May 24, 2016, _Bill Cosby Back in Court Today; Behind the Scenes at 'Dancing With the Stars'; 'X-Men: Apocalypse' Fan Watch Party: Stars Visit 'GMA'_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, May 23, 2016


----------



## SouthWest

Silicon Valley season 3 episode 5: The Empty Chair; and Archer Vice episode 13: Arrival/Departure


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: The Tennis Match


----------



## 3r10n

Sherlock (the series from bbc).
It's so good.
Sadly i'm about to watch the last episode available on netflix : (


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers: Secret Admiral-irer, _Tina's ideas of love and romance are tested when she volunteers at a nursing home to earn her next Thunder Girls badge._


----------



## ourwater

Absolutely Fabulous: Parralox, _Patsy has a Parralox injection to freeze her wrinkles, and Edina succumbs to its power after booking an appearance on This Morning with Richard and Judy. Saffy is trying to get a job with the New Labour party.._


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Michael Savage: Arming Vietnam Helps Obama's China Problem, _Author and radio talk show host Michael Savage tells Larry why ending the Vietnam arms embargo gives Obama a long-needed opportunity to scare China. Then, how this scourge of liberalism and mainstream media became a 'service human' to a pet poodle._


----------



## ourwater

E! News Now: Katy Perry "Not Fazed" by Pics of Orlando and Selena, _The "Roar" singer and Bloom have spoken about the photos of him and Selena Gomez looking cozy. Perry has no issues with the headline-making images._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: The 37's,_ The crew explores a remote planet inhabited by humans who were abducted by aliens in 1937._


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Cases: The Landlord


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race: I Am in Russia Playing With the Dolls, _Teams take an exhilarating ride across a 300-foot zip line, and one Racer's nerves get the best of her. Will she be able to step off the ledge? A deep water phobia paralyzes one Racer who is afraid of drowning during a challenge._


----------



## ourwater

Phenomena: Invisible Universe: A World in Slow Motion,_ Explosions, Race cars, and incredible animals, all in super-slow motion! What we can't see evades us, but with the help of cutting edge camera technology, the mysteries of our world are revealed in astounding detail._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater

Create A Windows 10 Bootable Recovery Partition, _Haig Dickson, Published on Sep 10, 2015, In this video I will show you how make your own Windows 10 Bootable Recovery Partition that will allow you to restore your operating system with a fresh install of windows from the boot menu when your computer boots up this way you wont have to have a Windows DVD or USB stick in case the computer crashes this method is good for people who dont own a USB or DVD_


----------



## shana

American Dad


----------



## ourwater

ADT Pulse Interactive Security System Overview, _Run Around Tech, Uploaded on Oct 24, 2010, FOLLOW me on TWITTER for UPDATES and GIVEAWAYS:_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, May 24, 2016, _Bill Cosby Appears Before Judge in Sexual Assault Trial; Airline Bomb Threats Cause Havoc at Airports; Houston Police Turns to Citizens to Help Find Murderer Who Stabbed 11-Year-Old_


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: There's Something Else Going On, _Carrie improvises to salvage her mission. The CIA closes in on a leak._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, May 24, 2016, _Chelsea Handler Is Reinventing the Late-Night Talk Show With Netflix; Nyle DiMarco Wins 'Dancing With the Stars'_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, May 24, 2016,_ Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Republican strategists Kellyanne Conway and Dan Senor, and NBC News' Kelly O'Donnell on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Uber's $100M lawsuit settlement will have a big impact on its drivers -_ DT Daily Live, Digital Trends, Ride-sharing company, Uber, just settled a huge driver lawsuit to the tune of $100 million. Many are suggesting Uber is dodging a bullet with this settlement, and that the debate over whether its drivers are independent contractors or not may be coming to a close.Yesterday, Uber said it settled a couple of class-action suits covering 385,000 drivers in California and Massachusetts that will allow the company to continue classifying its drivers as contractors, rather than employees. The settlement has ramifications on how Uber chooses whether or not to let an individual continue as a driver. As part of the settlement, Uber will have to retool its policies on deactivating drivers with little or no advance warning or explanation. Now the company will have to give drivers a warning, and explanations before it cuts them off from the Uber driver app.Uber is also supporting a sort of Uber driver's association in the two states, though the assembly will fall short of a proper union organization. The company plans to meet with its drivers and discuss important issues and work out solutions to common problems. Interestingly, legislation in California that would allow Uber and Lyft drivers to unionize was just pulled by the legislator who submitted it. Lorena Gonzalez of San Diego said there needs to be more time to debate the topic, so the bill is probably dead for the year._


----------



## ourwater

10 Metabolism Killers Destroying Your Chances Of Having a Flat Belly, _FitWomenForLife, Published on May 25, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Apr 20, 2012, _Secret Service Was 'Checking Out' Sarah Palin; U.S. Airways, AA Merger_


----------



## ourwater

How to block ads on youtube | adblock youtube, _Use Free Softwares, Published on Jun 29, 2015, Block youtube ads using adblock google chrome extension_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: ISIS; Politics; 'A Streetcar Named Desire',_ A discussion about the fight against ISIS with David Ignatius. An update on the election with Bob Costa of The Washington Post. "A Streetcar Named Desire." Charlie is joined by actors Gillian Anderson, Ben Foster, and Vanessa Kirby._


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Medium: The One Behind the Wheel, _Allison is possessed by a woman named Sandra ... but Sandra still seems very much alive.

_How to Convert Acronis Backup Archive to Virtual Machine, Sutinnakorn Pankham, Published on Oct 7, 2014, Acronis Backup 11 : Converting Backup Archive of a Windows System to a Virtual Machine


----------



## ourwater

The River: Doctor Emmet Cole,_ The Magus crew finds Emmet's camera bag containing tapes._


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Outlander
~ Wentworth
~ Containment
~ 12 Monkeys
~ Blindspot
~ The Path
~ Reign


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Highly questionable ESPN


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, May 25, 2016, _Bernie Sanders Battles Hillary Clinton in California; How Well Do Video Doorbells Work?_


----------



## ourwater

The FBI Files: No Remorse, _A burning body in a dark alley shed light on a cold-blooded killer. His partners in crime would tell the story, if they lived. In the underworld of the drug trade, even a childhood friend can quickly become an enemy._


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars: Crisis on Naboo, _Cad Bane leads the bounty hunters (including a disguised Obi-Wan Kenobi) in their plot to kidnap the Supreme Chancellor during the Festival of Lights on Naboo._


----------



## ourwater

Grey's Anatomy: How Insensitive, _Bailey preps the team with mandatory sensitivity training prior to admitting a 700-pound patient with compounded medical issues, and the case proves to be challenging. Meanwhile Derek has to come face to face with a former patient's husband in a wrongful death deposition, and spending time with a heart patient's daughter opens up some old wounds for Cristina. _


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Anthony Hopkins On 'The Dresser,' 'Westworld,' & Retirement, _Hollywood legend Sir Anthony Hopkins joins Larry to discuss his new projects - like the highly-anticipated HBO series, 'Westworld' - his storied career, and the idea of retirement._


----------



## ourwater

America's Dumbest Criminals: An Affair to Forget, _Two criminals who absolutely never met._


----------



## ourwater

House of Lies: Business,_ Betrayal turns Marty and "The Rainmaker" into mortal enemies._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, May 25, 2016, _Violent Storms Trigger Tornado Outbreak Across the Midwest; US Spending Billions to Maintain Outdated Computers and Software; Meet the 1st First-Grader at the Scripps National Spelling Bee._


----------



## ourwater

Mob Wives: Make-Ups and Break-Ups,_ In the aftermath of Renee's "Celebration of Life" party, Renee takes up her issues with the ladies violent behavior and sets out to confront Carla. After a night of partying with Karen, new mob wife "cousin" Ramona goes missing._


----------



## ourwater

Revelation's "Bottomless Pit" Location - The Emerald Tablets of Thoth, _Godrules, Published on May 3, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

10 SEMS Webinar Series, Part 1, Element 12- "Start your Audit Planning", _360factors, Published on Apr 2, 2013Listen to the panel of key SEMS thought leaders and analysts as they answer your questions and share their thoughts on:1. Creating a Culture of SEMS Reliability, Sustainability & Quality VS Compliance Reactivity2. Understanding all SEMS components and other regulations are the key to your SEMS success and will help you to stay off of the BSEE radar3. I3P or internal?4. How to successfully turn your "No's" into "Yes's"o Org Charto Job Descriptionso Training5. Reactive VS Proactive Culture6. Software tools to scale and automate your SEMS Compliance PlanBecome part of the SEMS proactive environment and stay off of the BSEE radarOur Experts:Brady Austin - SEMS and Regulatory Compliance ExpertBrady Austin is a 2nd generation oil and gas industry professional with 22 years' experience in offshore and land based operations. He is often referred to as a SEMS and regulatory compliance expert. His knowledge gained while working as a government inspector of the industry he loves has benefited his clients in numerous ways. His ability to present difficult subject matter in a clear and understandable manner has resulted in him being sought after to speak at many conferences. Clients appreciate how he listens, assesses, addresses and develops solutions within time constraints. Brady works with the knowledge that a company can have compliance without production, but can't have production without compliance.Ron White - VP Operations, I3P, LLC - SEMS Audit Service Provider (ASP)Mr. White has 40 years total oil and gas experience, with 20 years in health safety and environmental compliance and training. Ron has developed Health, Safety and Environmental Management programs and HSE Policies and Procedures for oil and gas operators and contractors as well as governing agencies throughout his career. Mr. White has been training workers, auditing workplaces and developing safe work practices related to oil and gas regulation, engineering, design, compliance and safety management including PSM and SEMS since 1987.He is prolific of the 13 elements of API RP 75 and 30 CFR 250. Mr. White has managed SEMP/SEMS for a medium sized independent operator since 2002. Ron meets or exceeds the regulatory requirements of 30CFR250.1926 as a qualified Independent Third Party (I3P) SEMS Auditor. Ron is V.P. of Operations for I3P LLC and is a Lead Auditor for the audit service provider and SEMS auditor training and support service bureau. Ron is also the HSE Director for Flow Petroleum Services Inc., a provider of highly skilled operations personnel for land and offshore oil and gas operators since 2007. Mr. White is a Member of the Gulf Coast Safety and Training Group (GCSTG) Regulatory Affairs Committee and a former member of the International Association of Drilling Contractors (IADC) Training Committee and Crane Training Subcommittee.Ed Sattar - CEO, 360 Factors Inc.Ed Sattar, joins 360Factors as the Chief Executive Officer. For more than a decade and spanning across multiple industries, Ed has made significant professional contributions to the regulatory compliance space. His experiences include extensive research and consulting to education providers as well as state and federal regulatory agencies. During his tenure in the regulatory compliance e-learning space, he has identified key criteria and compliance standards that are currently being published and implemented, which establishes equal footing for providers of distance learning to abide by when seeking approval of e-learning programs_


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Dreamland, Part 1, _A bizarre occurrence at the infamous "Area 51" swaps Mulder's consciousness with that of a stranger._


----------



## ourwater

Weather Forecast Tutorial - Clonea Beach, Dungarvan, Ireland, _fardinger, Published on May 19, 2016, A tutorial for swimmers that demonstrates how to find and interpret the weather forecast for Clonea Beach in Dungarvan._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Raptors vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

BBC Mary Beard's Ultimate Rome: EmpireWithout Limit - 
Mary Beard takes in the mythology, history and archaeology of Rome. In the first episode, Mary reaches back to the myths and legends of the origins of Rome.


Interesting stuff


----------



## ourwater

Car 54, Where Are You?: Pretzel Mary, _The precinct comes together and gets new furniture for Pretzel Mary._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, May 26, 2016, _Hillary Clinton's Email and How They Will Affect Her Campaign; 1 Killed, 3 Injured at New York City Rap Concert; Billionaire Reveals He Funded Hulk Hogan's Gawker Lawsuit_


----------



## ourwater

Kroll Show: Krolling Around With Nick Clown, _Nash Rickey advertises his deli, Ref Jeff works for the TSA, and European Man pitches his business to investors on "Signing Bonus."_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Americans
~ Peaky Blinders


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Politics; Julian Barnes; Jessica Lange, _The State Department's report on Hillary Clinton's email practices with Anne Gearan, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann. Julian Barnes on his new novel, "The Noise of Time." We conclude with actor Jessica Lange._


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Gas Barbecues, Mattress Pads, and Ear Prostheses, _On this episode of How it's Made: Gas Barbecues, Mattress Pads, and Ear Prostheses._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Apr 28, 2011, _Alabama Tornadoes: Freak Weather Assault, Alabama Storms: Aftermath in Concord, Tuscaloosa: College Town Hit Hard._


----------



## ourwater

EP Daily: Fri, Mar 8, 2014, _We go deeper behind the scenes of Need for Speed and have a review of the film; Scott takes a look at the legacy of Veronica Mars; Shaun catches up with Todd McFarlane for a look at his new collectibles; and finally, Victor explains everything you need to_


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: Why Is This Night Different?, _Answers elude Carrie. Saul and Allison run an operation._


----------



## ourwater

Dexter's Laboratory: Doll House Drama / Krunk's Date / The Big Cheese, _Afraid that Dee Dee is plotting against him, Dexter shrinks himself down to infiltrate her room and unwittingly gets involved in Dee Dee's doll house games. Krunk falls in love with nemesis Comrade Red's sidekick._


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: David Horowitz: Liberals Just Totalitarians in Disguise, _Conservative author David Horowitz sits with Larry to dissect racial morality, Trump's political incorrectness & why he thinks Progressives are just Totalitarians in disguise._


----------



## ourwater

FFOL Con Law 2 Equal Protection, Flemings _Fundamentals of Law, Published on Sep 10, 2013_


----------



## paulmccharmly

Game of Thrones

(HOLD THE DOOR)


----------



## freefli

*last tv show*

The last tv show I watched was Dexter I can identify with him about feeling empty of feeling but without the dark stuff just feel no emotion cant smile feel empty


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, May 25, 2016, _How Young Girls Are Being Sold for Sex on Backpage.com; Confronting Backpage.com's CEO on Allegations of Underage Sex Ads_


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Non Sequitur, _Ensign Harry Kim awakens on Earth, where he's shocked to learn there's no record of his assignment on Voyager._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, May 26, 2016, _NYPD Releases Video of Concert Shooting; CDC Warns of New Superbug Resistant to Antibiotics; Construction Crew Uncovers Shipwreck from 1800s in Boston._


----------



## ourwater

What Would You Do?: Fri, Jul 10, 2015, _Season 10, Episode 7_


----------



## ourwater

How to Use Google Hangout | The Google Voice and Video Chat Tool, _Paul Charron, Published on Aug 16, 2014_


----------



## SouthWest

Peaky Blinders season 3 episode 4, and Broad City season 3 episode 4: Rat Pack - a strange coincidence, don't you think?


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S06 E43


----------



## ourwater

ER: Confidential


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Thunder vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

2013 IHSA Girls Tennis State Finals,_ IHSA Archives, Published on Feb 1, 2016© Illinois High School Association, Contact [email protected] and tell us what other IHSA events you'd like to see. If you have film or video of an IHSA event before 1990, let us know -- we'd like to post it. _


----------



## LemonBones

Ni&&as in paradise episode 9


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, May 26, 2016, _The Evolutionary Benefits Of Oral Sex | Uber Knows Exactly When You'll Pay Surge Prices | Robot Mall Cops Hitting The Streets | Oklahoma Official Googled How To Execute Death Row Inmate | Trump In '06: I 'Sort Of Hope' Housing Market Tanks._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, May 26, 2016, _'Roots' Cast on the Challenges of Remaking Iconic Miniseries; '500 Questions' Behind the Scenes_


----------



## ourwater

Tenant Rights working with Landlords in Missouri, _Chad Brown, Published on Oct 8, 2014, Missouri law states that Tenants cannot be evicted or rejected from the belonging with change lock without a_


----------



## ourwater

Training Series: Unlawful Detainer, _LEGAL AID SOCIETY OF ORANGE COUNTY, Published on Nov 10, 2014Crystal Sims and Seth Davidson speak on pursuing and defending UD actions._


----------



## twitchy666

*1976*

no TV for me

no scrambled media squeezed into my retinas, thanks

suitable for monkeys, dogs, fish... any animal with a tiny mind

you like seeing things when you're not there? Don't like travel, holidays? Same for phone. Disgusting. Same as a plastic sex doll.

you use the word... 'show'? hide & seek? Remote yourself. so Scared of real. Fabricated synthetic world of MATRIX xxx

world is designed to lie to you. Buy all your spam. All the best hi - quality processed foodstuffs. Beep! "Hello!" grabs your attention. No real teacher? Just a robot paedophile in the classroom.

Spectacles & toothrails you don't need - tailored for you to generate revenue. Commercial capitalism sugar

I'd love a camera operator job! So I could get out and about and see safari stuff from helicopter
not stuck on home sofa obesity eye-plucking
... gouged eyeballs so we all get tapsticks to roam the streets


----------



## InFlames

ourwater said:


> The X-Files: Dreamland, Part 1, _A bizarre occurrence at the infamous "Area 51" swaps Mulder's consciousness with that of a stranger._


Honestly could you watch anymore TV? My God there a whole world out there.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, May 26, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Jeff Weaver, campaign manager for the Bernie Sanders campaign, Doug Usher, managing partner of Purple Insights, and Wes Anderson, a Republican pollster, on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Hillary Clinton Email; Politics, Obama in Asia; Saoirse Ronan, _Amy Chozick of The New York Times and Steven Lee Myers of The New York Times. Mike Allen on the week in politics. discussion about President Obama's trip to Asia with David Sanger. Saoirse Ronan, currently making her Broadway debut in "The Crucible."_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, May 27, 2016, _Travelers Expect Memorial Day Weekend Holiday Traffic; An Unarmed Man Shot & Killed by Police in an Arizona Hotel; Flo Rida Performs in GMA's Summer Concert Series in Central Park_


----------



## ourwater

Frasier: The Good Son, _Psychiatrist Frasier Crane returns to his hometown of Seattle to host a radio talk show, but soon discovers he could use a shrink himself when his disabled father moves in._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Stephen Amell On Olicity, 'Arrow' Fans, & Drake, _Arrow' star Stephen Amell resumes his seat across from Larry to discuss the future of Olicity, his feelings about the show's fervent fandom, and if an 'Arrow' movie is on the horizon._


----------



## ourwater

Pandora in the Crimson Shell Ghost Urn: Assault


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Fugitive Alien, _Joel and the Bots watch as an alien named Ken joins an Earth spaceship to fight against his former masters in Fugitive Alien (1987)._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, May 27, 2016, _President Obama Becomes 1st Sitting President to Visit Hiroshima; Video Shows FL Police Officer Allegedly Shooting Driver of SUV; Celebrating Wounded Warriors on Top of the World._


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: The Last Man, _Following another unsuccessful search for Teyla, Lt. Colonel Sheppard returns home to Atlantis to find the city completely abandoned._


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: One Last Thing, _Carrie reunites with Brody, but the circumstances are more difficult than either of them could have imagined. Meanwhile Saul gets a win from an unlikely source, and Dana grapples with her new life away from home._


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Emily, _Scully and Mulder search for a cure to Emily's illness._


----------



## ourwater

American Grit: Dawn Patrol, _The remaining contestants learn that they will need to be mentally and physically prepared to dive right into their next mission at any point._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Cavaliers vs. Raptors)


----------



## ourwater

Exposing Children to Financial Problems Can Be Harmful, _Cambridge Credit, Uploaded on Jun 9, 2011, Recently, there's been some debate about whether or not parents should share information about their financial difficulties with their children. Some parents find it helpful, while others completely disagree. Should you share money problems with your child? Well, that may depend on the situation and your presentation._


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven: Sympathy, _Simon dates a pregnant girl and a carpenter threatens to sue for an on-the-job injury._


----------



## ourwater

Plastic Paradise: The Great Pacific Garbage Patch


----------



## Paperback Writer

Champions League Final (Atletico Madrid vs Real Madrid)

A rematch of the 2014 final. Like then, I wanted Atletico to win. And like then, they didn't, and in even more heartbreaking circumstances.


----------



## ourwater

Cornel West Interview, _ason Jeremy Gruzin, Published on May 30, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Lesson 04: Using Hyper V Replica to Protect Virtual Machines from Disaster


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, May 27, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Mike DuHaime, former senior strategist to the Chris Christie presidential campaign, and Josh King, former White House director of production for presidential events for President Clinton._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Jan 31, 2011, _Showdown in Egypt; Who is Hosni Mubarak?; What to Do About Mom and Dad?_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nba basketball; raptors vs cavaliers


----------



## cypresschill

Season 2 episode...something, of Dexter, re-watching the series for the fourth time


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, May 27, 2016, _Justin Bieber Sued for Alleged Copyright Infringement Over 'Sorry'; Warning Signs That Your Kid Might Be Addicted to His Phone_


----------



## ourwater

Missouri Senate Approves Changes to the State's Gun Laws, _MOSENCOM ., Published on May 19, 2016Missouri Senate- During the final hours of the 2016 legislative session, lawmakers truly agreed and finally passed a proposal aiming to give Missourians the ability to protect themselves at all times. Supporters state the legislation is about protection while opponents argue the bill will have unintended consequences._


----------



## AllTheSame

Rangers v Pirates. Being an Astros fan I was hoping for a Rangers loss but doesn't look like it. They are just kicking our *** this year.


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: Codename: The Football Match, _This week, six-year-old Karen is preoccupied with the exact whereabouts of Satan, and Ben falls foul of a hardline football referee. Meanwhile, Dad is asked to write some propaganda, Mum tries to compete with the impossibly perfect supermum next door ._


----------



## ourwater

2 Drawer File Cabinet By Sentry | Fireproof Locking Metal 2 Drawer File Cabinet For YOUR Office, _Grandma Hawk, Published on Aug 4, 2014_ Storage Chest/Trunk, _My DIY, Published on Jan 14, 2016We needed a bigger chest to store my daughter's dress up stuff, I found a design off of Pinterest and made it my own._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Shadowplay, _Odo and Dax try to solve the mystery of an alien planet whose inhabitants are disappearing without explanation._


----------



## ourwater

Mr. Bean in Room 426, _Mr Bean shows it all when locked out his room_


----------



## ourwater

Nightmare Next Door: Murder Shocks Church, _The people in Marion, NC are baffled when a woman is mysteriously murdered. While a pastor comforts a grieving son, Detective Mongeluzzo uncovers the most challenging case of his career._


----------



## ourwater

Bob Ross - The Joy of Painting: Mountain Rhapsody, _Experience the blissful pleasure of the coldest season under a splendid pastel sky with Bob Ross; enjoy this fabulous mountain masterpiece._


----------



## ourwater

Medieval Dead: The Mysterious Woman of Tadcaster, _Experts investigate the life and death of a medieval woman when her skeleton is found at Tadcaster Castle, North Yorkshire._


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S02 E10


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Mar 11, 2016, _Chicago Trump rally cancelled; Wounded Warriors project under fire; final farewell to Nancy Reagan._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Scientific Method, _The Voyager crew is invaded by an alien race conducting dangerous experiments._


----------



## 3677

Flash point.


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Behave, _Detectives Olivia Benson and Elliot Stabler help a repeat rape victim stand up to her attacker. Jennifer Love Hewitt and Skeet Ulrich guest star._


----------



## ourwater

Taggart: The Wages of Sin, _A taxi driver is found dead outside a Jewler's shop and the team discover links to the underworld._


----------



## ourwater

Suing my landlord / slumlord in Texas for wrongful eviction and retaliation, _Baby Bunch, Published on May 23, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, May 27, 2016, _President Obama Becomes 1st Sitting President to Visit Hiroshima; Video Shows FL Police Officer Allegedly Shooting Driver of SUV; Celebrating Wounded Warriors on Top of the World._


----------



## ourwater

Question 1 - CIE AS/Level Mathematics May/June 2015 Paper 1 9709/11, _Adithya Srimadeva, Published on Mar 30, 2016, Sorry for the audio quality, I don't have a good microphone._


----------



## TonyH

Arrow


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Jose Chung from Outer Space, _Scully recounts the investigation of an alleged UFO encouter for a famous author researching his latest novel._


----------



## ourwater

Password Protecting the Grub Boot Loader in Redhat Linux 6, _Ripul Anand, Published on Oct 15, 2014, This video explains how to protect the Grub Boot Loader in Redhat Linux 6 with a Password to add additional security._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S22 E13


----------



## ourwater

Madeline and the Dog Show, _Even though she outperforms the competition, Genevieve is disqualified from a dog show because she is not a purebred._


----------



## ourwater

El Al Flight 1862 Air crash Investigation: Amazing Aircraft Crashes


----------



## ourwater

#1 Ownership and Property Part 1, _Michael Devlin, Published on Feb 12, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, May 29, 2016, _Donald Trump's Campaign Prepares for Convention; Guests: Paul Manafort, Dianne Feinstein, John Barrasso, Gary Sinise, Bill Bennett, Maria Cardona, Kevin Madden, Heidi Przybyla_


----------



## ourwater

Sanjay and Craig: Stinkboy/Wolfie, _Sanjay runs away to live in the sewer when Craig can't handle his stench. Hector's sudden fascination with wolves gets on Sanjay and Craig's nerves._


----------



## ourwater

TORAH OF MASHIACH PT12 THE MESSIANIC SECRET (seven woes) 3_4, _Dana Horochowski, Published on Mar 11, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Sea Rescue, Best of Times, Worst of Times, _A rescued manatee loses a flipper to fishing equipment but is later discovered to be pregnant. Then a leaking oil tanker breaks up in a storm, creating a devastating oil spill. An international rescue effort is launched to save the costal wildlife._


----------



## ourwater

How To Update Intel Graphics Driver | Error: Operating System Not Supported, _Channel Hotmonkey, Published on Sep 21, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Grace Under Pressure, _On a puddle jumpter test flight, McKay (David Hewlett) and a pilot suddenly lose control of the ship and crash into the ocean._


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, May 29, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Donald Trump Campaign Manager Corey Lewandowski, Sen. James Lankford (R-OK), Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA) & a Sunday Panel of Brit Hume, Susan Page, George Will, Ron Fournier._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Jun, 15, 2015, _Shark attacks along the coast of North Carolina; millions of Americans bracing for severe weather; 'Jurassic World' the new summer blockbuster._


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## CopadoMexicano

baseball: MLB:[email protected] Athletics


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Mr. Robot


----------



## Paperback Writer

Game of Thrones S06E06


----------



## ourwater

Black Hat USA 2013 - Pixel Perfect Timing Attacks with HTML5, _Black Hat, Published on Dec 3, 2013By: Paul StoneMaybe you've heard it before - HTML 5 and related technologies bring a whole slew of new features to web browsers, some of which can be a threat to security and privacy. But subtle interactions between the less explored corners of new browser features can have some unexpected and dangerous side effects.In this presentation, I'll introduce a number of new techniques that use JavaScript-based timing attacks to extract sensitive data from your browser. In my talk I will demonstrate cross-browser vulnerabilities against Chrome, Internet Explorer and Firefox that can be used to access your browsing history and read data from websites you're logged into. I'll also take a look at the difficulties involved in fixing these types of vulnerabilities._


----------



## ourwater

Tutorial: FarStone DriveClone10, _FarStoneTechnology, Published on Aug 19, 2013, DriveClone makes exactly copy of hard drives and solid state drives. DriveClone is capable of clone the entire Windows, including all applications, registries, favorites, and even hard drive partition information to another hard drive in order to upgrade hard drive or move (migrate) to another computer._


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nba tip off on tnt


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Is Marijuana Reparations the Next Step in Pot Legalization Battle?, _Should pot legalization come with reparations for communities most damaged by an abandoned war on marijuana? 'Slate' writer Jamelle Bouie makes his Case for Reparations to Larry. Then, fiery Republican Tom Tancredo takes on his party to legalize weed._


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nba basketball; thunder vs. warriors


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, May 30, 2016, _Toddler Falls Into Zoo's Gorilla Enclosure; Hidden Dangers of Lake Electricity; Three Women Stop Alleged Sexual Assault._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Nov 27, 2013, _Kitchen Fires Could Ruin the Holiday; Ice Avalanche Crushes Car_


----------



## ourwater

Black Hat USA 2010: How I Met Your Girlfriend 2/4, _Christiaan008, Uploaded on Sep 17, 2010, Speaker: Samy KamkarHow I Met Your Girlfriend: The discovery and execution of entirely new classes of attacks executed from the Web in order to meet your girlfriend. This includes newly discovered attacks including HTML5 client-side XSS (without XSS hitting the server!), PHP session hijacking and weak random numbers (accurately guessing PHP session cookies), browser protocol confusion (turning a browser into an SMTP server), firewall and NAT penetration via Javascript (turning your router against you), remote iPhone Google Maps hijacking (iPhone penetration combined with HTTP man-in-the-middle), extracting extremely accurate geolocation information from a Web browser (not using IP geolocation), and more._


----------



## ourwater

TMZ on TVNews Reporter Craps On Neighborhood, _A local Arizona news reporter made news himself when he went to the bathroom on someone's lawn while covering a story._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Blood Fever, _A Vulcan mating ritual pits Torres against a fellow crewmember, while Chakotay makes a shocking discovery about invaders of a strange planet._


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: House of Hoarders, _A woman who suffers from a condition called "hoarding" becomes a murder suspect when a dead body is found buried under piles of trash and debris inside her home._


----------



## theCARS1979

Leave it to Beaver, Season 5 taped on Dvr


----------



## ourwater

A consensus plan for reducing poverty and restoring the American dream, ,_American Enterprise Institute, Published on Dec 4, 2015, There is now widespread agreement that the nation should more effectively fight poverty and promote economic mobility. Republicans and Democrats, including the presidential candidates, are offering proposals for attacking both problems. But political polarization and legislative gridlock in the nation's capital make action seem unlikely.Determined to show that people of good faith could work together, scholars from AEI and The Brookings Institution convened a working group of experts representing the left, right, and center of the political spectrum to see if they could craft a comprehensive plan that all contributors could support. After 14 months of work, the group succeeded. The plan draws from the best ideas proposed by the left and the right. It addresses the domains of family, work, and education simultaneously. And it is based on common values supported by nearly all Americans: opportunity, responsibility, and security.On December 3, AEI and Brookings will release the working group's plan. The report proposes to strengthen families in ways that prepare children for success in education and work; to improve the quantity and quality of work in ways that enable young people to fulfill the responsibilities of adult life and parenthood; and to improve education in ways that help poor children capitalize on opportunities for self-advancement.The event will begin with a summary of the report and its recommendations presented by two scholars who participated in its preparation. New York Times columnist David Brooks will then present a keynote address, followed by critical analysis of the report and its recommendations by a distinguished group of panelists. All speakers will take questions from the audience._


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, May 29, 2016, _Donald Trump's Campaign Prepares for Convention; Guests: Paul Manafort, Dianne Feinstein, John Barrasso, Gary Sinise, Bill Bennett, Maria Cardona, Kevin Madden, Heidi Przybyla_


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nin: Waltz, _After their ship is destroyed, Sisko is stranded on a distant planet with an increasingly disturbed Dukat._


----------



## ourwater

Warning To All The Signs Of The End Is All Around Us, Wake Up" Watch This If U Don't Believe, Disciples of Jesus Christ, _Published on Apr 16, 2015, This Is A look into what is going on in our world, all theses events have happened this year, Prophecy is happening so fast i almost cannot keep up with it, , , , and for all who say what is the big deal this stuff has always been happening, well yeah it has, but what the prophecy says is when you see all theses things taken place at the same time, Then You Know We Are At The End, ! never before has all theses things been happening at the same time, and not stop, and just get getting worse and worse., like birth pain on a woman, they get worse and bigger, and then BANG! It Happens, ..... Wake Up People We Are Truly Living In The Last Days._


----------



## ourwater

Anne Frank, seen from window, _AerobeBlue, Uploaded on Jun 5, 2006The only known video footage of Anne Frank, seen from the window of her Amsterdam home watching a wedding procession._


----------



## ourwater

How to Get Started with Adobe After Effects CC - 10 Things Beginners Want to Know How To Do, _Terry White, Published on Feb 17, 2015, In this episode of Adobe Creative Cloud TV, Terry White shows us how to get started with Adobe After Effects CC - 10 Things Beginners Want To Know How To Do. Learn how to get started with this industry standard film and motion graphics animation tool._


----------



## ourwater

Dexter: That Night, a Forest Grew, _The pursuers of the "Bay Harbor Butcher" receive his manifesto._


----------



## ourwater

Changing Windows 10 Default App settings, _guerillabill, Published on Jul 30, 2015, If you install Windows 10, you'll want to know how to do this. It only takes a few seconds and can make Windows 10 use the programs you prefer to open apps, browse the web, check email and more_ Cops: S11 E13


----------



## ourwater

Pixar's Story Process, _SHSK9Studios, Published on Mar 13, 2013, My former student Pixar Animator and Story Artist Austin Madison, comes home to give a lecture on the process of how Pixar creates a story._


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Blue Harvest, _When the power goes out Peter decides to entertain the family with his version of the Star Wars saga starring Chris as a whining Luke Skywalker and Peter as an extra large but heroic Han Solo._


----------



## ourwater

Beschuldigd: S01 E02


----------



## ourwater

Down Days: Israel, _The Gudauskas brothers head to Israel to surf, eat falafel and explore the history of one of the world's oldest cities._


----------



## ourwater

Travel with Kids: California: San Diego Sun and Surf, _Southern California is known for its sunshine and San Diego is no exception. With so many sunny days and awesome waves grew the infamous California surf culture and Mission Beach is at the center of it._


----------



## ourwater

فيديو : برمجة GPS Tracker بإستخدام Python و Javascript, _iSecur1ty, Published on Nov 16, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Long Range Dual Band Wifi Repeater, _andrew mcneil, Published on Jan 10, 2014In this video I will show you how to construct a dual band long range repeater for 2.4GHz and 5GHz wifi. The build is based around the Edimax EW-7238RPD. A dual band repeater that sells for less than £40 and is easy to setup.EDIMAX EW-7238RPD WIRELESS N 300MBPS DUAL BAND UNIVERSAL WIFI EXTENDER REPEATER_


----------



## ourwater

FIX - Playing Subtitles on Sony Bravia TV, _bexemi566, Published on Feb 7, 2014, This method 100% works with .AVI format !I won't garantee you that it will work with other formats._


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: Q&A, _Brody finds himself prisoner again, but this time it's on American soil._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Thunder vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Apr 13, 2012, _Storm Chaser in Oklahoma; Ann Romney Rocks NRA; Obamas File Taxes; North Korea Launch Failure Head Fake_


----------



## Paperback Writer

Castle S08E17

Now I need to catch up with the rest of S8.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Containment
~ 12 Monkeys
~ Wentworth


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl: Bathtub


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, May 31, 2016, _US Athletes Concerned About Zika May Skip Rio Olympics; Johnny Depp's Ex, Daughter Defend Him After Domestic Abuse Accusations; Sam Claflin and Emilia Clarke Talk 'Me Before You'_


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Audrey Pauley, _When Agent Reyes is injured in a car accident, she finds herself trapped in a netherworld between life and death -- and her only hope for survival lies with a hospital staffer who can bridge both worlds._


----------



## CopadoMexicano

local news


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: The Void, _Voyager is sucked into an inescapable subspace void which is inhabited only by other trapped vessels battling each other for survival._


----------



## ourwater

Do I have to get Medicare Part B if I'm still working?, _Robert Bache, Published on May 14, 2013, Here is a question that I get asked many times a day... When a person is coming off Group/Retirement Insurance and coming into Medicare, is it necessary to enroll in Medicare Part B?_


----------



## SouthWest

Penny Dreadful season 3 episode 5: This World is Our Hell


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, May 31, 2016, _New Details Released About the Houston Rampage Gunman; Police Open Criminal Investigation Amid Cincinnati Zoo Gorilla Incident; Losing an Arm to a Shark Didn't Stop This Gnarly Surfer Girl_


----------



## ourwater

Israel Ballet Protest: University at Buffalo 2/23,_ Israel Ballet Protest: UniversiUBSJPy at Buffalo 2/23, Uploaded on Feb 23, 2010, Students for Justice in Palestine demanded answers from the Israel Ballet at the pre-show talk. We received none and instead the police asked us to leave._


----------



## ourwater

24: Season 6, Day 6: 6:00 a.m.-7:00 a.m., _A new U.S. President has negotiated Jack's release from a Chinese prison so Jack can stop a series of terror attacks... with his life._


----------



## ourwater

3 Different Types of Hearing Loss | Ear Problems, _Howcast, Published on Apr 30, 2012You already love Spotify, but do you know how to get the most out of it? Click here to learn all the Spotify Tips and Tricks you never knew existed._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Jun 1, 2016, _Texas Rivers Rise to Record-Breaking Levels; Who Should Be Held Responsible for Gorilla's Death?; The Monkees Talk New Album 'Good Times'_


----------



## ourwater

Phineas and Ferb: Let's Take a Quiz/At the Car Wash, _Candace worries that Jeremy will leave her behind._


----------



## Kevin001

The Ultimate Fighter (currently)


----------



## ourwater

est Infant Car Seat 2016 | 10 TOP Rated Infant Car Seats, _HOMEZON, Published on Mar 21, 2016, Want To Buy The Best Infant Car Seat For Your Little One? Watch This Video About The 10 TOP Rated Infant Car Seats + Read The Description!_


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Rebels: The Future of The Force, _Ezra and Kanan are sent to investigate the "retrievals" being made by the Inquisitors, learning of their plot to capture Force-sensitive infants._


----------



## jennyyyxo

500 questions


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Campaign Update; Samantha Bee, _An update on the campaign with Frank Luntz, Gerald Seib, and Jonathan Martin. Samantha Bee, host of "Full Frontal with Samantha Bee" on TBS._


----------



## Still Waters

Wayward Pines


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Jun 1, 2016, _UCLA Shooter Reportedly Goes on Murder-Suicide Rampage; Trump University Employee Playbook Revealed; Details on the First Zika-Affected Baby Born in the US_


----------



## ourwater

Humidity 101, _Everest Fernandez, Published on Dec 29, 2014Subscribe already! Understand how relative humidity affects your plants and how to monitor, manage and master it to take total control of your indoor garden / grow room. We explain what humidity actually is, how growing plants contribute to it, how to monitor humidity with a hygrometer, and how to control it (using dehumidifiers, humidifiers and other techniques). Every indoor grower needs to watch this video! Thanks for watching-lots of love, Everest @ Just4Growers / Just For Growers_


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Business as Usual, _Jumping at the chance to finally erase his debts, Quark accepts a position working for an arms dealer._


----------



## herk

peaky blinders

real dope


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Powers (Playstation Show)


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S03 E11


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Jun 1, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Ted Johnson, senior editor of Variety, the New York Times' Adam Nagourney, NBC News' Katy Tur, Democratic strategists Bob Shrum and Bill Carrick on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Unit 14.3 Digestive System Disorders, _DPQ Science, Published on Feb 25, 2015, Overview for Adv Biology_


----------



## ourwater

Laser hair removal demonstration, _We Are Transform, Published on May 5, 2016, Unwanted hair can get in the way of everyday life and while waxing, shaving and tweezing can be a short-term solution, it can be time consuming. Laser hair removal is an alternative treatment that can be effective in removing excess body hair, leaving skin-free._


----------



## ourwater

Texhnolyze Rogue 6: Repetition, _After wrecking her car on a desolate highway, Doc meets a man from outside the city. Ichise finally realizes the strength of his texhnolyzed parts, and proves he has the mettle to confront the man who put him in his position._


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S19 E13


----------



## ourwater

Medium: S.O.S., _Allison investigates apparently random killings, endangering her family in the process. Bridgette has to do a class presentation about her mom's job._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Nely Galán On Women's Empowerment, Finding Success in the Digital Age and Her Former 'Celebrity Apprentice' Boss Donald Trump, _Nely Galán - Telemundo's former President of Entertainment - joins Larry for a well-rounded discussion about her personal road to success as a Latina and how other women can flourish financially in today's economic climate._


----------



## ourwater

SkySafari for Android Review, _At The Eyepiece, Uploaded on Jan 15, 2012, SkySafari has been THE astronomy app, but reigned supreme for iOS products like iPhone and iPad, which meant Android users were left with a small handful of apps, no where near its capability. The wait is over, SouthernStars released SkySafari for Android just after the holidays, and the wait is over._


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, June 1, 2016, _"Aryan Goddess" Taylor Swift Worshipped By Neo-Nazis | WTF Is Pup Play? | Cat Photos FORBIDDEN In Saudi Arabia | Media Plans to Call Democratic Primary for Clinton Before California Polls Close | Democrats May Oust Debbie Wasserman Schultz As DNC Chair_


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: Codename: The Long Night,_ In the last of the series, the Brockman family have a very restless night. Ben has just been to casualty, Karen is staying up writing an angry letter to the Prime Minister asking him to fire her teacher and Jake is providing alibis for his girlfriend._


----------



## Paperback Writer

Castle S08E22

I didn’t know that the show hadn’t been renewed for S9. It was only during the last minute that I realised I was watching the last ever episode. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: When Cherry Met Salad


----------



## Overdrive

Black Sails, season 2


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Cavaliers vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

"Neighborhood Play Group" Real Look Autism Episode 7, _reallookautism, Uploaded on Oct 17, 2011, This video for Real Look Autism.com shows us how an "integrated play group" helps a 7-year old girl with autism and her neighborhood friends play together._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Jun 2, 2016, _Jet Crashes 20 Miles From Air Force Graduation Ceremony After Flyby; Hillary Clinton Unleashes Slew of Attacks on Donald Trump; Toxicology Report Confirms Prince Died From an Opioid Overdose_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Politics; David Petraeus; Mt. Everest, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann, the managing editors of Bloomberg Politics. David Petraeus on the battle for Fallujah. Mountaineers Adrian Ballinger and Cory Richards, who recently attempted climbing Mount Everest._


----------



## ourwater

Real Life CSI Documentary | Real Forensic Science on Trial english subtitles, _DocuhdengsubTk4 For Education, Published on Dec 13, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: William Shatner On 50 Yrs. of Star Trek, Leonard Nimoy & Mortality, _Hollywood icon William Shatner reflects on the success of Star Trek, 50 years after its television debut, his friendship with the late and great Leonard Nimoy, and facing his own mortality. Plus, the original Captain Kirk discusses his charity._


----------



## ourwater

Computer Bios Video Capture, _hardcriticcom, Uploaded on Apr 17, 2010, Quick test of Video Capturing outside an OS environment, some tweaks need to be made as image is fuzzy/ghosting, otherwise a success._


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Trust No 1, _Scully befriends a couple who believe their infant possesses the same unworldly qualities as baby William; a shadowy operative convinces Scully to contact Mulder and draw him out of seclusion._


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Jun 2, 2016, _Bernie Vs. Trump Debate May Actually Happen | Bill O'Reilly: Black Lives Matter Is Killing Americans | TSA Caused 70K Missed Flights This Year | Who Funded Hulk Hogan's War On Gawker? | Art Buffs Fooled By Glasses On Floor_


----------



## ourwater

HDMI Video Extender 150ft over One Cat5/6 Cable Active Box Style R01-EXT-HSL, _TrinetUSA, Uploaded on Jun 28, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Mar 4, 2010, _New Moms at Risk, Toyota: Still Not Fixed?, Crucial Elections in a Changed Iraq_


----------



## ourwater

SEO Tips for Google in 2016, _Steve Nuttall, Published on Dec 23, 2014,_ *SEO Tips for Google in 2016. What do you have to do to get high rankings on Google? Well we have some Google seo tips on how to rank on Google. Alot of things have change with Google SEO and sites that use to rank, no longer do because of poor backlinks or incorrect anchor text which you can now get penalised for.*


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Jan Brewer to GOP Undecideds: You Have Nowhere Else to Go, _Fmr. Ariz. Gov. & Donald Trump supporter Jan Brewer tells Larry why the GOP's 'Never Trump' movement is destined to fail, & tackles the fraud charges against Trump U. Then, TV host Selema Masekela on the surprising connection between sports & politics._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Drive, _Tom and B'Elanna's relationship could be the loser when Tom enters a race._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Jun 3, 2016, _Hillary Clinton Calls Donald Trump "Unfit" to Lead; Autopsy Report Reveals Prince Died From Overdose; "GMA" Summer Concert Series: Pitbull Performs "Messin' Around."_ continued from after ABC World News (29:00)


----------



## andretti

11.23.63 on hulu. 

loved it .


----------



## ourwater

Photo Paper Sizes Explained By Photo Paper Direct, _Photo Paper Direct, Uploaded on Mar 30, 2011,_ *Overview of the various photo paper sizes. A topic which is often confusing, we show the many paper sizes from card to professional over sizes A3 paper.*


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Jun 2, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by New York Attorney General Eric Schneiderman, NBC News' Kasie Hunt, and the Washington Post's Dan Balz on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

The Differences Between UL Listed & UL Recognized - A GalcoTV Tech Tip, _GalcoTV, Published on Jan 15, 2015, Difference Between UL Listed and UL Recognized presented by Galco TV.This video outlines the difference between the UL and UR symbols found on electrical devices and explains what is UL listed vs. UL recognized._


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Continuum


----------



## ourwater

How to disable or block connected wireless device in any wifi modem, _Mundrika Sharmaonline, Published on Dec 13, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Using the Windows 8 1 Media Creation Tool with an OEM License with a UEFI BIOS with SecureBoot, _Philip Yip, Published on Feb 22, 2015, Determining your Windows 8.1 UEFI BIOS SLP key.Determining your preinstalled Windows 8.1 Edition.Downloading the Windows 8.1 .iso wit the Windows Media Creation ToolCreating a GPT UEFI Fat32 Bootable USBBooting in a UEFI BIOS with SecureBoot enabled._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Jun 2, 2016, _Some Airbnb Users Claim Hosts Rejected Them Over Race; This Horse's Insane Mane Made Him Insta-Famous; Violence Erupts Between Trump Supporters and Protestors in California_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: She Didn't Care for Harvard People: Norm Macdonald On Working for Roseanne, _Comedian Norm Macdonald talks to Larry King about his experience working for Roseanne._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine...Nor the Battle to the Strong, _Trapped on a planet under Klingon attack, Jake Sisko panics in the heat of battle._


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S09 E25, _Police Pullovers Special Editions #1_


----------



## ourwater

Storage Wars Texas: Mary's New Hoopty Ride, _The auctions take place in Oak Cliff, Texas. Jenny battles Mary for a locker containing antique electronics. Vic finds that it's all about the Washingtons._


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Saving Private Brian, _Brian and Stewie find themselves in boot camp; Chris and his rock band have a hit with their single "Evil, Evil Monkey.''_


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons : She of Little Faith, _Feeling her church cares more about making money then helping people, Lisa drops Christianity for Buddhism._


----------



## ourwater

Motorhome trip 2014 - Canada & United States, _takly on tour, Published on Nov 22, 2014, Our trip through the western part of the United States in May 2014. Enjoy the mix of pictures and videos. You can watch it in sections._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Jun 3, 2016, _Muhammad Ali's Wife Lonnie Speaks About Their Lives Together; ABC News' Barbara Walters Shares a Classic Exchange with Boxing Legend Muhammad Ali_


----------



## ourwater

Mayday: Air Disaster Investigations: Flying On Empty, _On the night of August 24, 2001 a fully loaded airbus A330 with 306 people on board ran out of fuel mid way over the Atlantic. How could a state-of-the-art computerized airliner suffer such a catastrophic failure?_


----------



## ourwater

Home Again With Bob Vila: Beach House: Distressing and Hanging a Door, _The front door is hung. Also: adding a distressed finish to wood and building a storage wall._


----------



## ourwater

Michael Heseltine and John Prescott in Paliament in 1996, _atlantic1952, Uploaded on Jan 16, 2010, Good old verbal scrap as usual. Some funny moments here._


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Gazprom Deal in China and Amir Sufi's Solution for the Great Financial Crisis, _Edward Harrison talks with Dr. Amir Sufi from about his upcoming co-authored book, "House of Debt." He looks at how low income households disproportionately feel the effects of declining home prices, and offers an interesting solution to debt overhang._


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Auntie Social

Archer


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## ourwater

How to recover lost iTunes media, _5FiveStarVidz, Published on Mar 23, 2014, here i will show you how to recover lost iTunes files that are not findable in the purchased section.1. Log into iTunes2. Navigate to account3. Look for "iTunes in the cloud"4. Locate hidden purchases5. Click the "Manage" link6. Scroll through lost media and unhide7. Go and re-download media in the purchased section._


----------



## ourwater

Bypass Admin Block on CMD(command prompt), _AmericanChip, Published on Mar 17, 2014, Make a batch file using notepad_


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: Beirut Is Back, _Carrie gets involved in an operation that may rid the world of Abu Nazir._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Cause and Effect, _The Enterprise is trapped in a time warp that forces the crew to endlessly repeat the same experiences._


----------



## ourwater

American Grit: Barricade the Bunker, _The winner of the next challenge is not only safe from "The Circus," but also gets a visit from a family member, in what proves to be a very special and surprise reunion._


----------



## ourwater

Felix the Cat: The Glittering Jewels, the Gold Car and Country Fair, Sheriff Felix Vs. the Gas Cloud, _The Professor and Rock Bottom use evil ravens to steal the crown jewels, the Professor and Rock Bottom plan to steal a golden car from the fair, and Felix becomes the Sheriff of Dead-Beat town._


----------



## ourwater

DOG WITH A BLOG Set Tour & Cast Interviews!, _Young Hollywood, Published on Sep 25, 2014", Dog With a Blog" star G. Hannelius gives YH a tour of the set of her hit Disney Channel series! We even get to meet the titular dog himself, Mick, which G. shows us around her character's bedroom, then we chat with her on-screen parents, Beth Littleford and Regan Burns, in the kitchen, run into her co-star Blake Michael hanging out at craft services, and end up in the wardrobe department where Francesca Capaldi picks out some of her favorite outfits for the show!_


----------



## ourwater

How Online Money Transfer Scams Work, _Joel Nathon, Published on Sep 26, 2013, How Online Money Transfer Scams Work, Banking and online account scams, Bank Account Fraud & Scams, Bank Wire Transfer Basics, Bank To Bank Transfer, Bank of America, bank login, selling bank login detail_


----------



## ourwater

How "premium" orange juice is really made (CBC Marketplace), _CBC News, Published on Jan 16, 2015, Juicy Secrets | Originally broadcast January 16, 2015._


----------



## ourwater

Understanding Structural and Financial Components of University-Medicaid Partnerships, _University Partnerships, Published on Feb 8, 2016, Jean Sullivan discusses the legal framework and funding models of public university Medicaid partnerships._


----------



## ourwater

Ripoff Report Writer from ripoffreport.com Under Criminal Investigation 60 Minutes Interview, _Ripoffreport.com Revolt, Streamed live on Sep 18, 2014, Ripoff Report us under investigation. If you have been attacked by ripoff report and you need content removed from Google search results quickly, visit:_


----------



## ourwater

Uninstall Adware:Win32/EoRezo : How to Remove Adware:Win32/EoRezo, _1spywareremoval, Published on Aug 3, 2012_ VirTool:Win32/DelfInject.AE : Remove VirTool:Win32/DelfInject.AE in Complete way, _LezzaFairy, Published on Nov 5, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Jun 5, 2016, _Hillary Clinton Defends Tough Stance on Donald Trump; Guests: Hillary Clinton, Bob Corker, Paul Krugman, Grover Norquist, E.J. Dionne, Matt Dowd, Sara Fagen, Roland Martin_


----------



## ourwater

Time--An analysis of "The Phone Call", _Tony Asher, Published on Nov 25, 2014, Analysis of Mat Kirkby's short film "The Phone Call" for UNC Science and Literature English course. By Tony Asher. Machine Room Productions._


----------



## ourwater

Johns Hopkins researchers discover Apple encryption flaw, _WBAL-TV 11 Baltimore, Published on Mar 22, 2016Researchers at Johns Hopkins University announced they have found a bug that would allow an attacker to decrypt photos and videos sent as secure instant messages. Subscribe to WBAL on YouTube now for more:_


----------



## ourwater

Secrets of Leadership: Churchill, _Dr Alan Brown, Published on Nov 14, 2014, This BBC film from 2002 is by Dr Andrew Roberts, and it offers a personal analysis of the skills and strategies used by Winston Churchill to win support both from the military and the general population. Uploaded for educational purposes only. Any advertisements are unbidden by me. Comments are welcome if they fully engage with the film's arguments._


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Jun 5, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Hillary for America Campaign Chair John Podesta, Former House Speaker Newt Gingrich & a Sunday Panel of Brit Hume, Anne Gearan, Karl Rove, Charles Lane._


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nba basketball game 2 warriors vs. cavaliers


----------



## ourwater

IRS Sends Mail: Your Account's Been Hacked, C_BN News, Published on Aug 19, 2015, The IRS hacking scandal is far worse than the agency originally told the public. Hundreds of thousands of Americans will soon get letters from the IRS and it's not good news._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Jeff Lewis, _Larry sits down with real estate investor Jeff Lewis to talk about his popular reality TV show, Flipping Out, the benefits of his OCD, and why he severed his relationship with GLAAD. Later, the pair is joined by Jeff's sidekick, Jenni._


----------



## lanzman




----------



## ourwater

How to Install RO + UV 10 Stages By self - for sales and support call us on 09849088843, _neoropurifiers, Published on Oct 4, 2013, Best RO + UV 10 Stages Water Purifier from Neoropurifiers--You have decided that a reverse osmosis water system will best suit your needs and have decided you would like to install the system yourself. The advantages to doing it yourself are: You will save up to %75 over having it installed for you. You will be familiar with the system and have a good understanding of how it works. You will be able to maintain the system yourself, saving money on service calls. You can install the system in a few hours at the time of your choosing and not have to wait the installer to show up._


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game Of Thrones
~ Penny Dreadful


----------



## ourwater

Sleep Issues and Autism Spectrum Disorders, _Autism Research Institute, Published on Oct 1, 2014_


----------



## Equity

Louis Theroux documentary about people dying from cancer.


----------



## ourwater

Roseanne : Bed and Bored, _Roseanne pretends to be ill in order to get some rest and relaxation to the exhaustion of everyone else in the family, who are at her beck and call. David discovers Roseanne's faking but when he confronts her, Roseanne strikes a deal with him that he reluctantly accepts. Meanwhile, Jackie confronts Beverly about being an awful mother and is stunned by her reaction. _


----------



## ourwater

Corporate software lets police track down stolen laptop, _WMUR-TV, Published on Oct 8, 2013, Police in Manchester said they were able to use security technology to recover a laptop computer stolen from a home._


----------



## ourwater

Windows7 ultimate 32 bit and 64 bit genuine product key problem fix with slui and cmd, _DEE Z, Published on Jan 17, 2014, Windows7 ultimate 32 bit and 64 bit genuine product key problem fix with slui and cmd_


----------



## ourwater

Asus Essentio CM6850-07 Unboxing, _japankorenet, Uploaded on Sep 7, 2011, Asus Essentio CM6850-07 Unboxing by King Mean 2nd Generation Intel Core i7 Processor 8GB RAM up to 16GB_ How to fix Windows Audio error on your computer, _MannieX Videos, Published on Feb 7, 2016 This video has the step by step guide to help you fix the following; 1.Windows Audio cant be started 2. Error 0x800706cc 3. Endpoint is a duplicate 4. Audio error not fixed_ How to setup default alarm in Windows 10, _Iviewgle, Published on Aug 8, 2015In Windows 10, there is default "alarms and clock" application that will run in the background when your PC is awake. However, it's a primary alarm application. You cannot setup multiple alarms. The application also features world clock, timer and stopwatch._


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Better Off Dead, _Allison dreams about a strange friendship between two recently murdered ghosts. When she tries to help one of the ghosts solve his murder, she is surprised when he declines her help._


----------



## ourwater

R.O.D. The TV: The Seventh Grade Course, _Though she may not look it, Anita is 12 years old, making her a 7th grader. Since arriving in Japan, she hadn't even considered going to school, but with Nenene's push, reluctantly agrees.Series Description: Like a book having a front cover and the back of it, the world also has a side of the hidden. It is a world that is in battle which regular people can never see. There is a woman who always gets involved in those battles. The woman's name is Yomiko, whose special ability is "Paper Manipulation". She hides her real face as a secret agent belonging to a special execution unit in the Great Britain library. Even today there waits a battle with the " World's Great Man Forces" who are conspiring to change the world in an evil way. The world's fate belongs in the hands of a single paper of Yomiko's._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Extreme Risk, _A need to test herself leads Torres down a path of self-destruction._


----------



## ourwater

Poltergeist II: The Other Side (1986) Movie Review, _OcpCommunications, Uploaded on Oct 7, 2011, Part one of my review of the underrated horror sequel, Poltergeist II: The Other Side(1986) starring JoBeth Williams, Craig T. Nelson, Heather O'Rourke, Oliver Robins, Zelda Rubinstein, Julian Beck, and Will Sampson. Directed by Brian Gibson._


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: David Fahrenthold, James Hansen, Jeffrey Sachs, Elaine Claussen and Lee Daniels, _The Copenhagen Climate Summit with David Fahrenthold of The Washington Post, James Hansen of NASA Goddard Institute for Space Studies, Jeffrey Sachs and Elaine Claussen, president of Pew Center on Global Climate. Lee Daniels, Director of "Precious."_


----------



## ourwater

0:02 / 10:23How to RESET your security questions in Apple id 2015, _Sarawut amornkool, Published on May 22, 2015Please like & subscribe_


----------



## ourwater

Teenage girls text for help during home invasion, _KOCO 5 News, Published on Jan 6, 2015Police said the suspects entered through a back door of the home. Subscribe to KOCO on YouTube now for more._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jun 3, 2016, _Overflowing Rivers Wash Away Military Vehicle Holding 12 Soldiers in Texas; Clinton Describes Trump as 'Temperamentally Unfit' for Presidency; Tourists That Put Bison Calf in SUV Speak Out_


----------



## SouthWest

Orphan Black season 3 episode 8: The Redesign of Natural Objects,
Archer season 6 episode 4: Edie's Wedding,
Game of Thrones season 6 episode 7: The Broken Man


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Cavaliers vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Jeffrey Goldberg; Peter Hart and Whit Ayres, _An update on the campaign with Jeff Goldberg of the Atlantic Magazine. We conclude with political pollsters Peter Hart and Whit Ayres, interviewed by Al Hunt of Bloomberg News._


----------



## ourwater

Your Birth Certificate is Worth Billions Pay off your Debt!, _Dr. Druanna Johnston, Published on Oct 20, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

MONSIEUR LAHZAR Trailer (Immigrant Teacher Movie), _Indie & Foreign Films, Published on Feb 10, 2012, MONSIEUR LAZHAR tells the poignant story of a Montreal middle school class shaken by the death of their well-liked teacher and trying to heal. Bachir Lazhar, a 55-year-old Algerian immigrant, offers the school his services as a substitute teacher. As he helps the children heal, he also learns to accept his own painful past.MONSIEUR LAHZAR Trailerdirected by Philippe Falardeau, starring Fellag.In theaters: April 13th, 2012.© Music Box Films_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Jun 3, 2016, _Will Trump Accept TYT's Offer? | Most Racist Ad Ever? (VIDEO) | Trump Doesn't Mean To Be Sexist, But... | Trump's Energy Plan Is Insane | Oregon Militia Upset They Can't Have Guns In Jail_


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Rebels: Wings of the Master, _Hera goes on a dangerous mission to acquire a new ship, the B-Wing._


----------



## CopadoMexicano

abc world news with david muir


----------



## ourwater

First Amendment - Freedom of Religion vs Withholding Kids Medical Treatment 1960s, Historia - _Bel99TV, Published on Jun 4, 2015, The Bill of Rights in Action: Freedom of Religion - The constitutional issues about freedom of religion in an emergency hearing where a transfusion would save the life of an unborn child, but is threatened because of the religious beliefs of the parent. 1960s_


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S14 E05


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Jun 6, 2016, _Laila Ali on Her Father's Death, Legacy; Outrage Over Sentence for Stanford Swimmer in Sexual Assault Case; Inside the Most Controversial 'Bachelorette' Group Date Yet_


----------



## ourwater

Mr. Bean Goes to Town, _Mr Bean's having TV trouble and is the victim of camera theft._


----------



## ourwater

Blast near UN office in Pakistan kills 2, injures 19, _timesofindiatimes.com, Blast near UN office in Pakistan kills 2, injures 19_


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Beatniks, _When a hold-up carried out by his two-bit hoodlum friends goes tragically awry, Eddie Crane's bright future as a recording artist from the mean streets could be in jeopardy._


----------



## ourwater

English Criminal Justice & Law Courts - 1946 Educational Documentary - Ella73TV, _Ella's Archives, Published on Sep 20, 2014, How The Law Is Administered in England - 'In England there are different courts according to the gravity of the crimes. The main principles of English Criminal Law are: the accused is tried by a jury; he is presumed to be innocent unless he can be proved guilty; he does not have to pay for his own defence; and the trial takes place in open court with the press and public present.' (Films of Britain - British Council Film Department Catalogue - 1947-50)No Copwatch reporters were harmed during the making of this film!_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David MuirMon, Jun 6, 2016, _Hillary Clinton Poised to Clinch Democratic Nomination; Stanford Sexual Assault Victim's Courtroom Statement Goes Viral; From US Army Reserves to Miss USA._


----------



## ourwater

Reno 911! Spanish Mike Returns, _Spanish Mike Alvarez returns to tempt, confuse, and befuddle the deputies from within their own jail._


----------



## ourwater

MICHAEL CAINE ON DAVID LETTERMAN SHOW - TALKS ABOUT JACK NICHOLSON & PETER O'TOOLE, 1998 (11), _Violet Pearl, Published on Jan 16, 2015._


----------



## ourwater

Drawn Together: Captain Girl, _Hero hires Wooldoor to be his new sidekick after Captain Girl is killed by the Mad Libber. Also, Toot decides she wants to have a baby, so she takes one for a test drive._


----------



## Forlorned

Star Trek (next generation)


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Blood Relation, _A serial killer from the past begins to possess people so he can kill again. Allison races against the clock to save his next victim, but she becomes a target in the process._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Jun 6, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Alex Conant, former communications director for the Marco Rubio campaign, the New York Times' Jim Rutenberg, sports journalist Robert Lipsyte, and NBC News' Katy Tur, on "With All Due Respect."_


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Avatar, _Skinner becomes the prime suspect in the murder of a prostitute._


----------



## ourwater

Gnostic Mysteries 09 The Serpents of Eden, _Dee See, Published on Oct 29, 2014. Learn how the Bible and the Zohar (the spirit of the Bible) hide the knowledge of Kundalini and initiation, in the Hebrew letters and symbolic stories._


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl: TinFinity


----------



## ourwater

Windows Deployment Services, Microsoft Deployment Toolkit, and Windows Automated Installation Kit, _Steve Aiello, Uploaded on Jan 13, 2012, This episode on winsrvtuts is HUGE. The video lasts about 43 minutes and offers complete coverage of Windows Lite Touch deployments. The technologies we will be using include:Windows Deployment Services (Windows Server 2008 R2)The Microsoft Deployment Tool KitThe Windows Automated Installation KitIn addition we will discuss the config.xml file needed for silent Microsoft office 2010 installation, and packaging applications for installation on the back end of out Windows 7 lite touch deployments. The big thank you needs to go out to Jordan from the Green Bay area for the suggestion on this video. Hopefully this will give you some answers you were looking for and then some.All of the links and sample config files are located over on the website for you to access:, windows...As always if you like the video please subscribe to our youtube channel and check out what our sponsors have to offer.Thank you to all the subscribers who write in with questions and comments they are greatly appreciated. If you would like to send us a message please do so on our website at:_


----------



## ourwater

Class B Subnetting with a Class C Address, _danscourses, Uploaded on Oct 1, 2010, In the tutorial I use a class B subnet mask on a class C ip address which is called a supernet.Find the network, broadcast, first and last usable host addresses in a class B subnet_


----------



## ourwater

The First 48: Left to Burn Trigger Happy, _Firefighters discover a stabbed woman in a fire; a parking lot contains shell casings and a body._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Muhammad Ali Appreciation, _An appreciation of Muhammad Ali with Bob Costas of NBC Sports; David Remnick of The New Yorker; Robert Lipsyte, author of "Free to Be Muhammad Ali"; Ellis Cose, author and the writer-in-residence at the ACLU and Reverend Jesse Jackson._


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Michael Reagan: Trump Won't Get My Vote, _Michael Reagan, son of former president Ronald Reagan, tells Larry why he won't cast his ballot for Donald Trump, and why he's 'concerned' about the GOP's direction. Then, inside the relationship of Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama and their "Alter Egos."_


----------



## ourwater

Display of Underground Cable Fault Distance over Internet, _Svsembedded prakash, Published on Mar 13, 2016, The objective of this project is to determine the distance of underground cable fault from the base station in kilometers and displayed over the internet. Underground cable system is a common practice followed in major urban areas.While a fault occurs for some reason, at that time the repairing process related to that particular cable is difficult due to exact unknown location of the fault in the cable.Proposed system is used to find out the exact location of the fault and to send data in graphical format to a dedicated website together with on board LCD display using a GSM module.The project uses the standard theory of Ohms law, i.e., when a low DC voltage is applied at the feeder end through a series resistor (Cable lines), then the current would vary depending upon the location of the fault in the cable as the resistance is proportional to the distance._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Alter Ego, _A Holodeck character's obsession for Tuvok threatens to destroy Voyager._


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Jun 7, 2016, _UCLA Shooting | NRA: Keep Guns In Kids' Bedrooms | Burlesque Dancer In Short Shorts Kicked Off JetBlue Flight | Vegan Cafe Attacked By Meat Wielding Men | Kim Jong Un Endorses Donald Trump._


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Spoils of War, _The Atlantis team successfully salvage a partially damaged Hive ship and in the process retrieve some critical information that may help in their war against the Wraith._


----------



## ourwater

Windows 10 Antivirus Review - Does it Protect you? - Day 1, _mrizos, Published on Oct 5, 2015, Does the built-in Antivirus in Windows 10 protect your PC from malware? Find out!This is day1 of the Windows 10 antivirus review - Windows Defender._


----------



## ourwater

CSI Crime Scene Investigation: Let It Bleed, _CSI discovers two dead bodies in the same dumpster. One committed an armed robbery in a stolen police uniform, and the other is the teenage daughter of a South American drug lord._


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wentworth


----------



## ourwater

Dog With a Blog: The Bone Identity, _Avery's nemesis overhears Chloe refer to Stan's secret._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Jun 7, 2016, _Hillary Clinton Poised to Become First Woman Presidential Nominee for a Major Party; Surveillance Video Shows Alleged Kidnapping at Mall; David Muir Reports: Win for New York Silverware Company._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Jun 7, 2016, _Hillary Clinton Secures Delegates to Clinch Democratic Nomination; New Details on Muhammad Ali's Battle with Parkinson's Disease; Miss USA 2016 Deshauna Barber Visits "GMA."_


----------



## unemployment simulator

alan shearer's euro 96: when football came home

this was great! I agree entirely with what baddiel and skinner said, it was such a great tournament for the country at the time, i've never known anything like it since. also the buzz and feeling at the time in that summer of 96, the sense of optimism, not just with football but also culturally.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Patty, the People's Voice, _Patty and Cathy campaign for a family friend's run at a congressional seat. They are less enthusiastic when they disagree with his platform._


----------



## Xenagos

Rick and Morty Season 1


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: The She-Creature, _Pearl and Bobo plot their escape from the Observers' planet while the SOL crew is subjected to a dark, dreary tale of hypnotism, murder, and chesty amphibians._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Jun 8, 2016, _Hillary Clinton Sits Down With David Muir After Win; New Information About Brock Turner Revealed; Boy Caught on Video Making a New Friend in Neighbor's Garage._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Warriors vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## ourwater

Medium: The Whole Truth, _Allison is called to help Devalos investigate the shocking death of a well-respected assemblyman, but for some reason she has visions of a young boy trapped in a well mixed in with her visions of the assemblyman._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Jun 9, 2016, _New Details on Stanford Swimmer Convicted of Sexual Assault; Boy Sneaks Into Neighbor's Garage to Hug Dog; Are Germs Growing in Your Toddler's Sippy Cups and Toys?_


----------



## ourwater

Swedish Hospital - 3 Days of Hell, _seeingatruth, Published on Jul 13, 2015, I spent 3 days of Hell in Swedish Hospital due to a severe herxheimer response to a heavy duty detox I decided to do. I spent 30 hours on the bathroom floor before finally being able to drag my way to the emergency room._


----------



## ourwater

Interview With Kwame Rose:Man That Confronted Geraldo Rivera During Baltimore Uprising, _TheAdviseShowTV , Published on Jul 8, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

[/URL]2016-06-09_190305_2 by trulietrice, on Flickr[/img] The Imperfect Lens - Creating the Look of WALL•E (WALL•E Special Features), _Joe Ludwig, Uploaded on Jul 7, 2011© Disney/Pixar 2008_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Robert Herjavec On 'Shark Tank,' Politics, & Poverty, _They call him the nice shark. Robert Herjavec pulls back the curtain on 'Shark Tank,' revealing what makes a good pitch and how much (or little) he and his fellow investors make on the hit ABC series. Plus, Robert on his upcoming marriage to Kym Johnson._


----------



## ourwater

Dance Moms: Hello Hollywood, Goodbye Abby, _The ALDC has finally arrived in Los Angeles and they are in for their toughest competition yet, when a top West Coast dance studio declares war. Abby sets up an audition with a casting agent for the girls but the pressure of LA is too great and Abby suffers her biggest breakdown yet, forcing the moms to question her abilities as a manager._


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: Appendicitement,_ When Nick, Greg and Hodges take Henry to celebrate his birthday at a BBQ joint, they uncover a double homicide and find several suspects still at the bar who may be the murderers._


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Bernie Backer Cenk Uygur Tells Sanders to Suspend Campaign, _Sanders supporter and Young Turks host Cenk Uygur stops by to assess Hillary Clinton's success Tuesday & explains why it's time for Bernie to throw-in the towel, pending possible indictments of Hillary. Then, a former GOP insider admits shame over._


----------



## ourwater

iCarly: iRue the Day, _Nevel Papperman(see "iNevel," Episode #1.6) is back, and instead of trashing iCarly in his articles, he has directly sabotaged the website itself. Meanwhile Spencer persuades the Plain White T's to perform on Carly's show as a favor for preventing lead singer Tom Higgenson from being hit by a falling sign at the mall. But how do they expect the band to perform on a show nobody can see?_


----------



## ourwater

Top 10 External Blu-ray Drives 2015 | Compare Blu-ray Writers, _ezvid, Published on Jan 8, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S05 E16


----------



## ourwater

[/URL]2016-06-09_231651 by trulietrice, on Flickr[/img]







[/URL]2016-06-09_231757 by trulietrice, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## ourwater

5 Things You Should Do After Upgrading to Windows 10, _David Kimball, Published on Aug 2, 2015, Here are the five things you should do after you upgrade your Windows 7 or Windows 8 machine to Windows 10._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Jun 9, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Republican lawyer and strategist Ben Ginsberg, Tim Miller, adviser to Our Principles PAC, and NBC News' Katy Tur on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Projections, _The ship's holographic doctor experiences a world where illusion and reality collide._


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: Trylon and Perisphere, _An official inquiry brings Carrie back home. Quinn spirals out of control._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Jun 9, 2016, _President Obama Endorses Hillary Clinton For President; Furious Backlash as Brock Turner, Convicted of Sexual Assault, Gets Light Sentence; Dramatic Hostage Situation at Oregon Museum Captured by Cell Phone_


----------



## ourwater

How to Use AirDrop on the iPhone in iOS 7, _TheUnlockr, Published on Jul 11, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

11 Minutes - Canadian Economy 2015 SE1\EP4, _11Minutes, Published on Jun 25, 2015, Things are changing in the Canadian Economy. This is a true statement and the sooner we common folk understand this the better. Recognizing there is an issue is the first step in making sound decisions. There's a lot more than I can cover in 11 minutes but here's some indicators to pay attention to._


----------



## ourwater

Building Windows 8: Password Management - Using TPM virtual smart card, _Pureinfotech - The Windows Site for Enthusiasts, Uploaded on Dec 19, 2011, Microsoft showed off a new password management feature for Windows 8 that it is going to make simple for users to manage their digital identity._


----------



## SouthWest

Broad City season 3 episode 6: Philadelphia


----------



## ourwater

American Grit: Tired Out / Over the Falls, _Up to one million dollars is at stake in the special two-hour season finale!_


----------



## Cascades

Hotel Hell...anyone watch this?


----------



## Toad Licker

Giada at Home


----------



## ourwater

Kate & Allie: Love Thy Neighbor, _Kate fakes interest in front of the woman who broke up with her neighbor, who thinks Kate is serious._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jun 10, 2016, _New Consequences for Former Stanford Swimmer Convicted of Sexual Assault; Severe Weather Watch Stretches Across the United States; 'OJ: Made in America' remembers the details of the 'Trial of the Century'_


----------



## ourwater

CSI NY: Cool Hunter, _A doorwoman is found dead in the water tank of her apartment. All the evidence which are readily available points to a doctor who lives in the building. However, the man swears that he had nothing to do with the dead woman. The other case is of a man found dead on a playground in Washington Heights._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Timothy Simons & Sam Richardson On 'Veep,' JLD, & the Election, _It's a Veepstravaganza! Sam Richardson and Timothy Simons - who play Richard Splett and Jonah Ryan on the hit HBO political satire - join Larry to talk Selina's presidential fate, the beauty of Julia Louis-Dreyfus._


----------



## ourwater

The Outer Limits: The Choice, _Ten year-old Aggie Travers is expelled from school after several incidents involving other students. She's very bright but her behavioral problems lead the school to determine she is a danger to the other students. Aggie's problem is that she has telekinetic powers but doesn't know how to control them. Her parents decide to hire a full time caregiver, Karen Ross, who it turns out has powers similar to Aggie's. Karen gives Aggie a crystal to help her focus her powers but when government agents arrive looking for her, Aggie's parents must decide what is in her best interest._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Jun 10, 2016, _Charges Dropped Against Woman Accused of Twin Sister's Murder; Thousands Expected for Muhammad Ali Funeral; Iggy Azalea Performs Live on 'GMA'_


----------



## ourwater

income protection insurance australia - Top 10 companies, _Let's Smiles, Published on Dec 28, 2014, income protection insurance australia - Top 10 companiesbelow is the listDon't Bother! Landlord Insurance claim has been has been a nightmare with this company, they state they cover Malicious damage by bad tenants.. I had superglue put in my door locks, 5 months of unpaid rent, new kitchen bench tops vandalised with paint stripping chemicals, cook top smashed, holes in walls, a court order pending to evict the tenants, the list goes on.. AAMI claims they do not believe it to be Malicious damage? Couldn't believe my ears when they tried to say the bench top would have been damaged when the tenants cleaned the bench tops.. What cleaning? The place was left in such a state I had to pay professionals $1000 to clean. This company is extremely rude and and I am certainly taking my 3 policies elsewhere. Goodbye and good riddance AAMI._


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill: My Hair Lady, _Bill pretends to be a homosexual to get a job at a trendy beauty salon._


----------



## ourwater

Seattle The Emerald City


----------



## ourwater

Lost in Space: Invaders From The Fifth Dimension, _Glowing humanoids invade the Robinsons' colony in search of a brain to navigate their ship. Their plan is foiled when Will's worry over his parents' safety makes his brain unusable._


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S06 E24


----------



## ourwater

David Attenborough: 'Climate Change - Britain Under Threat', Carbon Control, _Published on Dec 7, 2013Documentary by Sir David Attenborough - Exploring impacts of Climate Change on UK. Like us_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jun 15, 2012, _Obama's Immigration Policy: 'Right Thing to Do'; Colorado Wildfire Becoming 2nd Largest Ever; Niagara Falls Daredevil to Cross on Tightrope_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Jun 10, 2016, _Ex-Stanford Swimmer's Mother Begged Judge for No Jail Time; A Final Farewell to Boxing Great Muhammad Ali_


----------



## ourwater

Murder in the First: 3 Words I Don't Want to Hear (Excerpt, 32 sec), _Lieutenant Jim Koto warns his team not to screw up._


----------



## ourwater

Top Chef Masters: Diners to Donors, _These master chefs are used to cooking with the finest ingredients but in this week's quickfire they're forced to make a delicious dish out of some horrifying creatures. The elimination challenge however, makes it all worthwhile._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Warriors vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: Disarmed and Dangerous, _When an FBI agent who was working undercover is found brutally murdered, the CSI team is called in to assist the victim's partner in finding the killer._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Sacred Ground, _To save Kes's life, Janeway must test her own spiritual beliefs by undergoing the secret ritual of an alien religious order._


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Quagmire's Mom, _Peter discovers that his first name is actually Justin, which he adopts as the name of his younger "bro"-style alter-ego._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Jan 11, 2012, _Nuclear Scientist Killed in Iran; Romney Preps for South Carolina Primary; Mississippi Governor's Pardons Anger Families_


----------



## ourwater

Social Network Forensics with bulk_extractor, _Jeremy Dillman, Published on Aug 21, 2012, This video describes how bulk_extractor can be used to discover social networking activities from a hard disk scan._


----------



## ourwater

#SMILEcon UK The ConnectedCOPS Awards, sponsored by LexisNexis, _LAwS Communications, Streamed live on Sep 10, 2014Sponsors, judges and former recipients will announce the 2014 winners of the ConnectedCOPS AwardsWinners of the prestigious ConnectedCOPS Awards will be announced in eight categories. Winners from around the world will share stories of their work._


----------



## ourwater

Guilden Sutton Primary School Chester , _Guilden Sutton Primary School, Published on Nov 13, 2015, Welcome to Guilden Sutton Primary School Chester, Cheshire._


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, Glued: Where's My Bob, _In the 100th episode, Skip Marooch calls to tell Bob that a journalist is coming to the restaurant to write a profile, and the whole town gets involved._


----------



## ourwater

Just For Laughs: All Access: Episode 14, _Featuring: Chris D'Elia, Sabrina Jalees and James Adomian._


----------



## ourwater

EP Daily: Mon, Feb 3, 2014, _We go behind the scenes of The Monuments Men; Vic and Scott sit down with VFX artist Chris van Dyck; Jose goes Super Saiyan with Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Z; we review the next-gen version of Tomb Raider; and Free Birds is about to take flight on Blu-ray_


----------



## wmu'14

Planet Earth
My sister gave it to me as a gift at least 4-5 years ago I only just watched it. I was very impressed. My favorite segments were Caves, The Poles, and Grasslands. 
The DVD also included Planet Earth: The Future, which goes into how people are destroying the environment. The 1st two episodes were great.

I am curious what the sequel series coming out this year will be like.


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: US Manufacturing Production Slows As Doubts for Rate Hike Grow, _Production at U.S. manufacturers falls for now a SECOND month in a row as we learn that factories are putting out fewer appliances, computers, and electronics. Ameera David weighs in._


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Nekomata

Monster.


----------



## derpresion

Naruto shippuuden


----------



## ourwater

Real Humans: Episode #1.2, _Leo is searching for Mimi the hubot at a hubot brothel. Police inspector Novak is searching for hubots suspected of murder._


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: The Mystery Illness, _Ben's got a mystery illness and claims to be far too ill to go to school. Auntie Angela's boyfriend dumps her, so the family rally round to cheer her up in the best way they know how._


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Jun 12, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Senators Jeff Sessions (R-AL) and Amy Klobuchar (D-MN) & a Sunday Panel of Brit Hume, Julie Pace, George Will, Juan Williams._


----------



## ourwater

Noein: Mô hitori no kimi he, And Then..., _Atori, Tobi, and Isuka, travel onto the present timespace in order to destroy Haruka. Though they encounter a little run in with Karasu._


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Jun 12, 2016, _Guests: Terry DeCarlo, Peter King, Brad Garrett, Paul Ryan, Paul Manafort, Bernie Sanders, Donna Brazile, Kellyanne Conway, Matt Dowd, Katrina vanden Heuvel, Bill Kristol_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC World News


----------



## ourwater

Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends: Camp Keep a Good Mac Down, _Madame Foster takes the gang camping, but Bloo ends up eating all of the food. Madame Foster then sends Mr. Herriman out into the woods to find something to eat, but things don't go well._


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Dream Cars: Ferrari FF, _Picture your dream car: it probably looks like a Ferrari FF. Have you ever wondered just how that machine was made? Join the How It's Made crew as we go to the birthplace of this four-seated speedster. We will reveal the inner workings and exterior._


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Husband, Father...Brother?, _The Griffins find their roots._


----------



## ourwater

Good Eats: Gravy Confidential, _Don't miss the (gravy) boat as host Alton Brown (armed with the right pan and whisk for the job) conquers rouxs and leads the way to lump free liquid love._


----------



## ourwater

Dexter: Si Se Puede, _Dexter suspects Miguel has discovered his secret; Rita is fired._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Elogium, _The ship is surrounded by creatures whose presence accelerates Kes' reproductive process and threatens Voyager's key operating systems._


----------



## ourwater

Fugget About It: The McFrugals, _The Falcone family is forced to make sacrifices when Jimmy goes broke._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Janet Napolitano, United States Secretary of Homeland Security; Philip Zelikow; 9/11: Ten Years Later, _Janet Napolitano, United States Secretary of Homeland Security; Philip Zelikow; 9/11: Ten Years Later_


----------



## ourwater

The McLaughlin Group 8/21/15, _The McLaughlin Group, Published on Aug 22, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Blood Waters of Dr. Z, _Seeking revenge against those responsible for stripping him of his tenure and the denial of human research subjects, Dr. Z mutates himself into a hideous - and murderous - half-human-half-fish-like creature!_


----------



## unemployment simulator

germany vs ukraine


----------



## cak

Supernatural


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Meets Elizabeth's Dad


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Game of Thrones & Penny Dreadful


----------



## ourwater

Girls with Autism


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Brian De Palma; Eric Ripert, _We look at the documentary "De Palma" with Brian De Palma and directors Noah Baumbach and Jake Paltrow. We conclude with chef and Le Bernardin co-owner Eric Ripert._


----------



## ourwater

All in the Family: The Jeffersons Move on Up, _The pilot episode for The Jeffersons, where George and Louise move to "a deluxe apartment in the sky._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Jun 13, 2016, _The Latest on the Orlando Nightclub Massacre; Donald Trump, Hillary Clinton on Orlando Terror Attack; Tony Awards, LGBT Communities React to Nightclub Massacre_


----------



## ourwater

COPS: S07 E05, Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Gray Fall

Penny Dreadful.


----------



## AllyBally

UnReal


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: Duct Tape Island, _Adam and Jamie get abandoned on a deserted island with nothing but duct tape between them and life or death! The guys go MythBusters and duct tape vs. wild as they use the mythical material to find food and water, build a camp, and try to get rescued._


----------



## ourwater

Justin Bieber Interview - CNN 10/09/2009, _Mary, Uploaded on Oct 14, 2009, Enjoy ...This video belongs to CNN!_


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Adventures: Los Coches Adobe, _Ghost Adventures Crew travels to Soledad, California for their lockdown at the Los Coches Adobe, a former brothel where a lady in black is said to roam. The guys also investigate a local legend about Old Stage Road outside of Salinas, California to validate peoples claims of a female spirit appearing on the road, and in their car._


----------



## ourwater

Hacking Windows Live Account via Password Reset Area Token, _Emrullah Akdemir, Published on Feb 23, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Hollywood A.D., _A screenwriter tags along with the agents as they investigate a church bombing -- a case that is later transformed into a Hollywood film._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Jun 13, 2016, _Survivor Describes Chilling Moments Inside Pulse Nightclub; FBI Reveals Omar Mateen Was Under Surveillance For 10 Months; A Tribute to the Victims of the Orlando Nightclub Massacre_


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Leggo My Meg-O, _Brian and Stewie must save Meg._


----------



## ourwater

What is confirmatory factor analysis? by Paul Irwing, _methodsMcr, Published on Aug 22, 2014, In confirmatory factor analysis the researcher specifies the number of factors which underlie a set of observed variables, together with the relationships between the observed variables and the factors.For more methods resources see:_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBA Basketball: Warriors vs Cavaliers


----------



## unemployment simulator

big brother s2016 friday 10th june


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Cavaliers vs. Warriors)


----------



## unemployment simulator

sweden vs republic of ireland euro 2016


----------



## Charmander

Dexter


----------



## ourwater

10.2.5.1 Online-Fortbildungen.mp4, _HEALTH IT FORUM MEDICA MEDIA, Online-Fortbildungen in Aus-, Weiter- und Fortbildung -- die Zukunft?in Kooperation mit der Kassenärztlichen Vereinigung BayernsMODERATION:Sonja Froschauer,Abteilungsleiterin der Stabstelle für fachärztliche Strategie und Versorgung der Kassenärztlichen Vereinigung Bayerns (KVB)_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Attack in Orlando, _Ray Kelly, former NYPD commissioner; Frank Bruni of The New York Times; Matt Olsen, former director of the National Counterterrorism Center; Eric Lichtblau of The New York Times; and Josh Elliot of CBS News._


----------



## ourwater

Wagon Train: The Sacramento Story, _At the end of a long journey, lives were lost. Some made it with their dreams intact. Flint tries to help one of the passengers with theirs and almost bites off too much. Politics are involved as well as unsolicited trips to the Far East._


----------



## bewareofyou

Naruto Shippuden


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Sen. Warren Is Bad Veep Choice, Says Progressive Ed Schultz, _TV anchor Ed Schultz dishes with Larry on the state of U.S. politics and why he says Sen. Elizabeth Warren is not qualified to be Hillary's vice president pick. Plus, why he believes Donald Trump could very well become the next president._


----------



## ourwater

Wireless Router PPPoE Russia PPPoE TL WR720N, _knowbyte, Published on Jun 22, 2013- PPPoE/Russia PPPoE- user name, password- secondary connection, disabled, dynamic IP, static IP_


----------



## SunFlower2011

Local news


----------



## ourwater

CSI: NY: Cavallino Rampante, _The dead body of a high end car thief is found in the trunk of a car she stole, and her family may be in danger._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Jun 14, 2016, _Survivor of Orlando Nightclub Massacre Speaks Out; Ellen DeGeneres Talks 'Finding Dory'; 'Independence Day: Resurgence' Star Vivica A. Fox on 'GMA'_


----------



## ourwater

Security Risk Analysis for HIPAA and MU in 2016, RevolutionEHRVideo, _Published on Jan 21, 2016, Join Dr. Brett Paepke, Rev360 Director of ECP Services, and special guests Jeff Wussow and Brad Trudell from MetaStar as they discuss the security risk analysis process for compliance with HIPAA and Meaningful Use in 2016. Attendee Q&A will be available._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Life Line, _The Doctor seizes an opportunity to save the life of the man who created him._


----------



## ourwater

Cessna 172 pilot with no training, no hours, only flight simulator experience. _Takeoff and landing, T. Sparks, Published on Nov 28, 2012, Pilot has zero hours flight instruction, and has never been in a private plane. His only training is on a desktop flight simulator. Instructor has 18,000 hours of flight time and is a CFI and commercial airline pilot, presently flying 757's and 767's. This flight challenge occurs with no in-flight assistance, verbal or mechanical, nor any other aid from the flight instructor._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Jun 13, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Congressman Bennie Thompson of Mississippi, Barry Bennett, senior advisor to the Donald Trump campaign, Republican strategist Mary Matalin and NBC News' Kate Snow._


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: A Slight Case of Disaster, _Patty gets an expensive dress for a school dance. But before Patty can pay for it Cathy borrows the dress, with disastrous results._


----------



## ourwater

Citizens United v. Federal Election Commission, _Audiopedia, Published on Jul 17, 2014, Citizens United v. Federal Election Commission, 558 U.S. ___ (2010), (Docket No. 08-205), is a US constitutional law case. The United States Supreme Court held that the First Amendment prohibits the government from restricting political independent expenditures by corporations, associations, or labor unions.In the case, the conservative lobbying group Citizens United wanted to air a film critical of Hillary Clinton and to advertise the film during television broadcasts in apparent violation of the 2002 Bipartisan Campaign Reform Act (commonly known as the McCain--Feingold Act or "BCRA"). Section 203 of BCRA defined an "electioneering communication" as a broadcast, cable, or satellite communication that mentioned a candidate within 60 days of a general election or 30 days of a primary, and prohibited such expenditures by corporations and unions. The United States District Court for the District of Columbia held that §203 of BCRA applied and prohibited Citizens United from advertising the film Hillary: The Movie in broadcasts or paying to have it shown on television within 30 days of the 2008 Democratic primaries. The Supreme Court reversed this decision, striking down those provisions of BCRA that prohibited corporations (including nonprofit corporations) and unions from making independent expenditures and "electioneering communications". The majority decision overruled Austin v. Michigan Chamber of Commerce (1990) and partially overruled McConnell v. Federal Election Commission (2003). The Court, however, upheld requirements for public disclosure by sponsors of advertisements (BCRA §201 and §311). The case did not involve the federal ban on direct contributions from corporations or unions to candidate campaigns or political parties, which remain illegal in races for federal office.This video is targeted to blind users._


----------



## ourwater

Teacher pranks sleeping student, _Joe Slifka, Published on Dec 10, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Horrors of Spider Island, _A group of showgirls and their manager wash up on a deserted island after their plane crashes in the ocean. Soon after, they discover that the island they've found is host to a large, radioactive spider._


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Mr. Robot. I spontaneously-ish decided to watch the first episode on Monday. My crush was telling me how the main character reminded him of me. As a result of this slightly embarrassing claim, I was thinking that I'd find Elliot to be cringeworthy and difficult to watch, though that turned out to not be the case. I really enjoyed it and will definitely continue with the series.


----------



## ourwater

June Northern Ireland Policing Board Meeting in Public, _nipolicingboard, Published on Jun 13, 2016, June Northern Ireland Policing Board Meeting in Public_


----------



## ourwater

Avec Eric: Cayman Cookout, _A chef's job is much more than cooking in a restaurant. Eric travels to Grand Cayman for a grand cookout and grilling competition with his friend Anthony Bourdain and lots of laughs and great food._


----------



## xMissChloex

Criminal Minds. ♥


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Jun 14, 2016, _A Look at Debate Over Assault Rifle Used in Orlando Nightclub Massacre; Inside the New Shanghai Disney Resort_


----------



## ourwater

HIMSS15: Taking the Pain out Prior Authorization (full-length), _Surescripts, Published on Apr 28, 2015, It's no secret that prior authorization (PA) is one of the biggest hassles physicians face today. Managing PA takes up 3 to 8 hours of a physician's time per week and costs them thousands of dollars each year. Learn how the industry's only real-time electronic prior authorization solution seamlessly integrates with your EHR application to eliminate the headaches and hassles associated with manual prior authorization.Presenters:-Melissa Brown, Director, Benefits Messaging, Product Management, Surescripts-Ryan Hess, Vice President, Business Management, Surescripts-Joseph Delisle,Senior Business Management Analyst, Surescripts-Neil Simon, Chief Operating Officer, Aprima Medical Software_


----------



## ourwater

Day in the life of an airline pilot (FREEview 112), _TheAviatorsTV, Uploaded on Feb 17, 2011ALL SEASONS NOW AVAILABLE on iTUNES at_


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Orison, _A reverend helps a death fetishist -- who once terrorized Scully -- escape from prison._


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: Molasses, Mo' Problems


----------



## CopadoMexicano

news


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Jun 15, 2016, _Child Dragged by Gator Into Lake at Disney Resort in Florida; The Secret Life of the Orlando Shooter; Meet the Hot Veterinarian Taking Over Instagram._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Tim Tebow On Faith, NFL Future & TV Career, _Heisman Trophy winner & former NFL player Tim Tebow chats with Larry about the highs and lows of his highly-publicized football career and the possibility of a return to the gridiron this fall._


----------



## ourwater

ReBoot: The Medusa Bug, _Hexadecimal tricks Megabyte into releasing an unstoppable viral bug that turns every sprite in Mainframe into concrete. Bob alone is immune and must find a way to turn things back._


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Death Takes a Policy, _Allison is busy investigating the death of a local doctor when a man claiming to be "Death" begins appearing in her visions, causing her to worry that maybe her time in this world is nearly over._


----------



## ourwater

Back Leaners - Part 1, _Terry Hale, Published on Jul 8, 2014, A look at the forces involved, and required, to pull a back leaning tree back to vertical and why things often don't go well._


----------



## ourwater

What Windows 10 means to Home Server Owner, _David McCabe, Streamed live on Jul 29, 201, Are you installing Windows 10? Do you have a server at home or work? Windows Server 2012? Essentials Server? Let's talk about the old, and the new! 2016! Susan Bradley, SBS MVP joins to talk Servers, Connectors, and Windows 10!_


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Vengeance Factor, _The crew's attempts to mediate a violent dispute between warring clans are sabotaged by a mysterious assassin._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Jun 14, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by former Massachusetts Governor William Weld, the Libertarian vice presidential nominee, and pollster J. Ann Selzer on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

PBA Bowling Challenge Finals 01 24 2016 (HD), _bosoares, Published on Jan 25, 2016, This show was televised on ESPN. The USBC, PBA, and ESPN own the all the rights, I do not. This upload is just because some people don't have that channel available and would like to watch the show._


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Welcome to New York!


----------



## SilentStrike

Voltron: Legendary Defender episode 11.

Considering that cliffhanger it is obvious we are getting a 2nd season and i am glad for that as this is better than what i was expecting.

That being said, and this is coming from a guy who has not seen the old Voltron cartoons, but is Voltron supposed to be weak?

In this first season, Voltron is always being talked about by everyone that it is the most powerful weapon that has ever existed yet outside of the first episode where it kicked *** the robot has had way too much trouble defeating anything and his attacks do not seem to be that powerful, instead, the five lions are much more useful, as they can attack more places at once, are more mobile, and have weapons that can damage and destroy almost everything, they seem a lot more powerful and useful than Voltron itself.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: What's Really at Stake When 'Terror' Is Politicized?, _In the Orlando terror attack aftermath, attention turns to debates over the terminology used to describe the massacre and fights over 'No Fly, No Buy' gun laws. But, who wins and who loses when anti-terror plans get politicized? Larry investigates._


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Doppelganger, _While Lt. Col. Sheppard (Joe Flanigan) and the team are out exploring a jungle planet, they discover a glowing crystalline growth._


----------



## ourwater

Logon failure unknown username or bad password | (Windows Workgroup Fix), _Kingsleys Tech Channel, Published on Jul 10, 2014In this video I explain one possible reason for unsuccessful login to a machine on a workgroup network, followed by a solution and demonstration. There could be many other reasons for unsuccessful login. Incorrect date and time between machines is also another common reason..._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Jun 16, 2016, _British MP Jo Cox Killed in Broad Daylight; Senate Schedules Vote to Disallow Those on a Terror Watch List From Purchasing Guns; Prince William and Kate Commemorate the Victims of the Orlando Nightclub Shooting_


----------



## Cashel

Shark Tank


----------



## ourwater

Justice Department asks media website for all reader information, Speak the word.....Revolution, _Uploaded on Nov 26, 2009, The U.S. Department of Justice sent a formal request to independent news site Indymedia, ordering it to provide details of all reader visits on a certain day. The order included IP addresses, times, and identifying information including e-mail addresses, physical addresses, registered accounts, and Indymedia readers' Social Security Numbers, bank account numbers, and credit card numbers_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Jun 16, 2016, _New Details in Walt Disney World Alligator Attack; Senate Democrats Lead Filibuster for Vote on Gun Legislation; 'Ugly Betty' Cast Reunion on 'GMA'_


----------



## AffinityWing

The Office


----------



## ourwater

Rugrats: Graham Canyon / Stu Maker's Elves, _Stu and Didi take Tommy and Angelica on a car trip to the Grand Canyon. / Tommy and Chuckie accidentally toss their glider plane into the scary basement._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Jun 16, 2016, _John Heilemann and Alex Wagner are joined by Jeff Weaver, campaign manager for the Bernie Sanders campaign, Alex Conant, former communications director for the Marco Rubio campaign, Republican strategist Dan Senor, and NBC News' Chris Jansing._


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Space Mutiny, _Mike and the 'bots learn the 80s were worse than they thought as they endure the putrid sci-fi epic, Space Mutiny (1988 ) _


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: I Never Met the Dead Man, _While teaching Meg to drive, Peter crashes into a satellite dish and knocks out the city's cable. He goes crazy without television, until Lois suggests he spend more time with his family._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Jun 15, 2016, _Orlando Massacre Survivor Says Officer Saved Him, New Details on Killer; Breastfeeding Mom from Angry Male Customer_


----------



## ourwater

Vol commenté Paris - New York en Airbus A380 de chez Air France | Flight Simulator X, _ChrisFx, ✈✈✈✈ Si tu as aimé n'oublie pas de laisser un j'aime ;D ✈✈✈✈Salut tout le monde!! On se retrouve pour un nouveau vol commenté entre Paris et New York ( LFPG-KJFK_


----------



## ourwater

The Asterisk War: Decisions and Duels, _After fighting the monsters, what other dangers await Ayato and Kirin?_


----------



## ourwater

Everybody Hates Chris: Everybody Hates Funerals, _When Rochelle's father dies unexpectedly, instead of grieving, she acts as if nothing's wrong._


----------



## ourwater

Quest for Sunken Warships: Operation Hailstone, _In February 1944, the US launched a surprise attack against the Japanese naval base on the Truk Islands. Now, divers travel halfway around the world to investigate these relics of the Japanese military machine._


----------



## ourwater

Defense Zone 2 HD - Tower defense LEVEL 9 Gold, Game Play, _Denisa TV, Luboš, Published on Oct 14, 2015Defense Zone 2 HD - Tower defense LEVEL 9 Gold._


----------



## ourwater

Defense Zone 2 - Level 22 Walkthrough 20 Health GUIDE HD [Easy], _iGameplay1337, Published on May 7, 2013 Check out Playlist with ALL Defense Zone 2 Levels 20 Health Walkthrough -_


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Finals (Warriors vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## AffinityWing

Orange Is The New Black


----------



## ourwater

BBC Horizon: A Newsday Revolution


----------



## ourwater

Phineas and Ferb: Primal Perry, _Doofenshmirtz hires an Outback platypus hunter who "goes rogue," forcing Perry and doctor to team up to save themselves from the boomerang-throwing maniac. Baljeet is unable to make decisions, fearing the wrong choice on even simple questions will send his life down the wrong path. Phineas and Ferb create a device that lets him see both possible outcomes of his decisions. As a side effect, it also creates a crowd of Baljeets._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Joshua Cooper Ramo; Dag Kittlaus, _Joshua Cooper Ramo discusses his new book, "The Seventh Sense: Power, Fortune, and Survival in the Age of Networks." Dag Kittlaus, the co-founder of Siri, which was bought by Apple, and the current C.E.O. and co-founder of Viv._


----------



## ourwater

"does makeup cause acne" I Had To Give Up Coffee To Fix My Hormonal Acne, _Acne Support, Published on Aug 26, 2015 "does makeup cause acne"_


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Schneier On Internet Safety; Heinberg: 'Oil Price Decline Is Temporary', _Erin chats with Richard Heinberg on the way Americans are spending their disposable income. After the break, Erin talks to RT correspondent Lindsay France about Apple's recently approved patent that would make your iPhone fall like a cat!_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Jun 17, 2016, _Wildfires Rage Across 1,200 Acres Out West; Disney Reviews Safety Measures After Deadly Gator Attack; Ty Burrell Talks 'Finding Dory_


----------



## ourwater

Ultimate Survival Alaska: Guts and Glory, _They are some of the toughest, most extreme survivalists from across the nation. In the second season of Ultimate Survival Alaska, four teams - woodsmen, mountaineers, military veterans, and endurance athletes go head-to-head in an epic arctic competition that only National Geographic could inspire. Dropped in the middle of the Alaskan wilderness by bush plane, with only their raw, die-hard ingenuity and the gear on their backs, they'll navigate through treacherous glaciated river valleys, barren ridge-lines, and high mountain peaks, battling hunger, hostile predators, and perilous weather conditions along the way. Like the original National Geographic explorers, for those who succeed there is no grand prize, just the well-fought pride of having conquered the grueling challenges that Mother Nature can throw at them. It's an epic competition series where the only prize is survival._


----------



## SouthWest

Orphan Black season 4 episode 10: From Dancing Mice to Psychopaths - the good news is that the series is getting a concluding fifth season. They had to end season 4 on a cliffhanger, didn't they?


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Diane Warren On Her Career, Lady Gaga & the Kesha Case, _Legendary songwriter Diane Warren joins Larry for a wide-ranging conversation about her decades-long career, the incredible line-up of artists she's worked with - including Whitney, Adele & Celine._


----------



## ourwater

Spotting Scope Basics, _Sportsmans Warehouse, Published on Jul 15, 2014, Find the right spotting scope for you! From objective lens size to exit pupil and straight vs angled, this video will get you on the right path to making the right decision for your spotting scope purchase._


----------



## ourwater

The Asterisk War: Clinching Victory, _The final match continues&#8230; Which team will win the Phoenix Festa?_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Jun 17, 2016, _Ellen DeGeneres Drew on Real-Life Sadness for 'Finding Dory' Role; Uplifting Videos For Your Weekend_


----------



## ourwater

Wegmisbruikers: S19 E05


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jun 17, 2016, _New Surveillance Video Said to Show Horrific Moment of Orlando Attack; Family and Friends Gather to Celebrate the Life of "The Voice" Singer Christina Grimmie; Survivors Who Became Heroes By Staying to Help Others to Safety_


----------



## ourwater

Madeline's Halloween, _When Madeline and the girls go to New York to meet their culturally diverse penpals and celebrate Halloween, Madeline finds some mysterious spider earrings in her trick or treat bag._


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Black Scorpion, _Giant scorpions rise out of a volcano and attack Mexico in The Black Scorpion (1957) while the Bots throw a party for Joel._


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S20 E07


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Jun 17, 2016, _With All Due Respect Fri, Jun 17, 2016_


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Award


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 Part 1 No Commentary Walkthrough [1080p HD] PS4 Gameplay, _Games from Mars, Published on Nov 8, 2015 Fallout 4 Part 1 No Commentary Walkthrough_


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 Part 2 No Commentary Walkthrough [1080p HD] PS4 Gameplay, _Games from Mars, Published on Nov 9, 2015 Fallout 4 No Commentary Walkthrough_


----------



## ourwater

B-17s Annihilate Berlin; Japs Routed 1944/3/20, _Universal Newsreels, Uploaded on Oct 10, 2006_


----------



## ourwater

Jason Falbo discusses Connected Condos by Mircom at Connected Plus 2015-09-29, _Jason Falbo, Published on Oct 2, 2015, A discussion on connected condos, intelligent building solutions, IOT for the connected building space. Smart Homes, Smart Condos, Toronto, Canada._


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scream the TV Series S01E10


----------



## ourwater

Flight with Asymmetric Thrust (Aviation English), _AviationEnglishTV, Published on Feb 25, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Most luxurious Treehouse in the world UK, _Chris Whalley, Published on Dec 13, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: The Goldberg Variation, _The agents encounter a man who may just be the luckiest person in the world._


----------



## ourwater

Siblings: Laser Eye Date, _The siblings' mother, Marion, insists that Hannah looks after her for two days whilst she is temporarily blind after laser eye surgery, but Hannah feels enslaved by her. Dan dates Izzy, the free-spirited doctor he met at the STD clinic and falls in love. _


----------



## ourwater

How Does Floor Trading Work on the New York Stock Exchange - Wall Street Stock Market, _Remember This, Published on Oct 13, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Breadwinners: Big Screen Buhdeuce / Weekend at Furfle's, _Buhdeuce is lured away from Breadwinning by the glitz and glamour of being a movie star. / When Mrs. Furfle falls into a deep magical sleep, SwaySway and Buhdeuce pretend she's awake so she won't miss her big date with T-Midi._


----------



## ourwater

Mikrotik Router Step by Step PPPOE Server Setup |PPPOE Server Configuration, _Tania Sultana, Published on Jan 7, 2014, This video provide how to setup PPPoE server using mikrotik router in step by step.For example we configure step by step Ip address, basic NAT, ip route and pcq for bandwidth management._


----------



## jblanch3

United Shades of America with W. Kamau Bell: In Which He Discusses the Police


----------



## Nekomata

The Disappearence of Nagato Yuki-chan.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation, _Genesis, Picard and Data return to the Enterprise to discover that the entire crew has de-evolved into prehistoric beings._


----------



## ourwater

ABC 20/20: Fri, Jun 17, 2016, _Woman Turns to Rehab After Struggling With Drugs, Alcohol; Women Say Rehab Founder Targeted Them, Exploited Their Addictions; At Least Six Women Have Filed Lawsuits Against Rehab Founder_


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Summer Spectacular


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Jun 19, 2016, _Gun Control Becomes Campaign Issue After Orlando Nightclub Shooting; Guests: Loretta Lynch, Michael McCaul, Chris Murphy, Chris Cox, Molly Ball, LZ Granderson, Rich Lowry, Kristen Soltis Anderson_


----------



## ourwater

Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations, _Croatian Coast, Tony cruises Croatia's coast in search of The New Riviera._


----------



## ourwater

spring cleaning! (Speed Cleaning), _Jwhackers, Published on Mar 18, 2016 Other places to find me:_


----------



## f1ora

The People's Court


----------



## ourwater

Space Engineers. Survival (s1e3) - _Переходим на х3, Антоха Галактический, Published on Mar 20, 2014, Сайт разработчиков:_


----------



## ourwater

Courage the Cowardly Dog: Le Quack Balloon/The Windmill Vandals, _"Le Quack Balloon" Le Quack returns with a new scheme: he replaces Muriel's cookie recipe with one that calls for "rare Swedish vinegar" - then arrives on the scene to take her to Sweden in a hot air balloon so she can get some. His plan is to use her to steal money from the Piggy Bank of Sweden, and Courage must find a way to save her. "Windmill Vandals" The farm's windmill begins to jam, and when Courage tries to fix it, he discovers strange rune symbols carved behind each of the blades. He hears the sound of horses' hooves approaching, and ghosts of saber-wielding vandals ride into view, galloping straight for the farm. They attack the Family, chopping off their heads. Courage has to find out who the vandals are, and how to get rid of them._


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Microsoft Fax Connector, _FabSoftTechnology, Published on Aug 13, 2015, This video briefly discusses how to install Microsoft Fax onto a Windows 2012 Server, and goes through a technology demonstration on how our Microsoft Fax Connector can help automate all of your fax processes._


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBA Finals: Warriors Vs. Cavaliers


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: These Ties That Bind


----------



## cak

The talk


----------



## MMSterling

Homeland


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Snitch, _A 14-year-old African immigrant is murdered, and the evidence points to a neighborhood thug who intimidates murder witnesses. However, the case is complicated by the discovery that she was married to a 35-year-old polygamist._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Syria; Brexit; Cass Sunstein, _A discussion about U.S. diplomats calling for strikes against Assad in Syria with Richard Haas and Nicholas Burns. An update on the 'Brexit' with John Micklethwait. Cass Sunstein, whose latest book is called "The World According to Star Wars."_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Jun 20, 2016, _LeBron James Makes History with Cavaliers NBA Championship Win; Ex-Vanderbilt Football Player Found Guilty of Rape; 'Orange Is the New Black' Cast Takes Over on 'GMA'_


----------



## ourwater

Testing CRTs and Old Television Graveyard, _shango066, Published on May 3, 2016, Testing picture tubes in abandoned houses, going through electronics in old dump and overview of what I brought home. There is an abandoned TV translator site on a peak some 20 miles away that I would guess served this area, nothing now, no digital OTA. Only satellite_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Jun 20, 2016, _Why Did Donald Trump Fire His Campaign Manager?; Football Player From Vanderbilt Rape Trial Sentenced to 15 to 25 Years; A Race to the South Pole to Save a Worker in Need of Medical Help_


----------



## ourwater

Phantasy Star Online 2: The Animation: PSO2 Forbidden, _Due to his falling grades, Itsuki's stuck studying and forbidden from PSO2 even while at a hot spring. On top of that, Itsuki's friend, Last Samurai, sees something odd._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Dan Rather On Orlando, 2016 Elections & the State of Journalism, _Iconic newsman Dan Rather joins Larry King for a passionate discussion regarding the state of our nation today. Rather offers his thoughts on how the Orlando massacre will shape American politics moving forward._


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: Secrets & Flies, _Catherine investigates the murder of a young mother who claimed God got her pregnant, while Grissom witnesses a very shady trial._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Jun 20, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Donald Trump Jr., son of the presumptive Republican nominee Donald Trump, Kellyanne Conway, president of Keep the Promise PAC, and Democratic pollster Stan Greenberg._


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Chopped Desserts!


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Jun 21, 2016, _Dangerous Heat Wave Sparks Wildfires, Forces Evacuations; Donald Trump Jr. Discusses Father's Campaign Changes; Liam Hemsworth Talks 'Independence Day: Resurgence'_


----------



## SleeplessInKy

Orange is the new black. As much as it pains me to say it, I'm addicted to that crazy ****.


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Jun 19, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Attorney General Loretta Lynch, Senator Jeff Sessions (R-AL) & a Sunday Panel of Brit Hume, Amy Walter, George Will, Juan Williams._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Vice President Joe Biden, _An hour with Vice President Joe Biden._


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: The Amazing Maleeni, _The agents attempt to solve a mystery involving a magician who literally lost his head._


----------



## ourwater

NowThis News: Germanwings Co-Pilot Deliberately Crashed the Plane, Prosecutor Says, _French authorities are now saying that Andreas Lubitz, the co-pilot, apparently deliberately crashed the plane._


----------



## ourwater

The New Detectives: Medical Examiner's Casebook, _Some killers choose to hide their victims - And investigators must then rely on forensic examiners to uncover proof of murder - These are just two extraordinary crimes that have made their way into the medical examiner's casebook.>/i>_


----------



## SouthWest

Supergirl episode 20: Better Angels - I'm surprised how much I enjoyed this show. It has an optimism and light-heartedness no other superhero series on TV does. Is it cheesy? Yes, but that's why I like it.

Plus, next season Lynda Carter is playing the president, joining the likes of former Supergirl Helen Slater and former TV Superman Dean Cain.


----------



## CptHello

Started watching the new season of Orange is the New Black. Only 1 episode in so far but plan on bingeing the rest soon.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black: Unconscious Selection


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Bill Weld On Hooking Bernie's Supporters and GOP Donors, _Bill Weld, the former Republican governor of Massachusetts and current Libertarian Party vice presidential nominee opens up about going after Bernie Sanders' supporters, luring big donors disenchanted with the GOP, and 'spoiling' the general election._


----------



## ourwater

Call of Duty: Black Ops PS3 Search and Destroy#32 _(P.hantomS.trikeG.unner-1), inSAMity, Published on Jul 13, 2012, It's still Dazzle quality but do you guys like this new render quality I'm using?_


----------



## ourwater

LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga All Cutscenes (Game Movie) 1080p HD, _Gamer's Little Playground, Published on Mar 20, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Vivica A. Fox & Judd Hirsch On the Return of 'Independence Day', _Vivica A. Fox & Judd Hirsch detail the long-awaited return of the 'Independence Day' film franchise, 20 years after the original movie smashed box office records. The two actors also open up about their award-winning careers._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Jun 21, 2016, _Trump Responds to Hillary Clinton Attacks; Aircraft Drop Water to Prevent Two California Wildfires From Merging; Port Authority Police Discover Loaded Weapons and Body Armor in Holland Tunnel._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Jun 21, 2016, _Celebs Take on Chinese Dog Meat Festival; Donald Trump on If His Kids Would Have a Roll in Trump White House _


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Jun 22, 2016, _New Details in Kayak Murder Investigation; Indiana Teen Accused of Supporting ISIS; Fitz and the Tantrums Perform 'HandClap' _


----------



## ourwater

LEGO Star Wars The Force Awakens Gameplay Walkthrough Part 1 [1080p HD PS4] DEMO - No Commentary, _MKIceAndFire, Published on Jun 14, 2016, LEGO Star Wars The Force Awakens Walkthrough Part 1 and until the last part will include the full story of LEGO Star Wars The Force Awakens Demo on PS4. This The LEGO Star Wars The Force Awakens Gameplay will include my review of the game!_


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Airport '07, _Peter takes Quagmire to the airport for work and messes things up, causing Quagmire to lose his job as a pilot. Quagmire can't find another gig, so Peter and Cleveland devise a plan to help him get his old job back._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Jun 22, 2016, _House Democrats Stage Sit-In to Get a Vote on Gun Control; Coast Guard Teams Conduct Desperate Search in Gulf of Mexico for Missing Family; High-Risk South Pole Rescue Mission Successfully Airlifts Ailing Patients_


----------



## ourwater

Making Snipers More Unique in Battlefield 5, _Matimi0, Published on Jan 11, 2016, Today I thought it would be fun to talk about how Snipers could be improved and made more unique in the next Battlefield game. Enjoy!_


----------



## ourwater

Sunday morning quick tour of Central London, RoadHawk HD 1080p DashCam, _LondonTown WitnessCam, Published on May 28, 2015, From Great Portland Street to Marylebone Road, Madam Tussauds, Baker Street, Oxford Street, Park Lane, Hyde Park Corner, Buckingham Palace, Parliament Square, Big Ben, Victoria Embankment, Whitehall, The Cenotaph, Birdcage Walk, St. James' Park, The Guards Museum and finishes crossing Oxford Street heading north.-RoadHawk HD 1080p DashCam_


----------



## ourwater

Bleach: Bleach 163, _Lolly and Menoly are jealous that Aizen is treating Orihime well, so they go to Orihime's room to harass her. Orihime tries to stay strong, but they are relentless._


----------



## ourwater

From 0 to Spring Security 4.0, _SpringDeveloper, Published on May 20, 2015, Recorded at SpringOne2GX 2014. Speaker: Rob Winch_


----------



## ourwater

Paper Moon [1973]


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob SquarePants: It Came from Goo Lagoon, _What do microwave ovens, dry cleaning, corn dogs and purple floaty things have in common? They can all destroy Bikini Bottom, that's what! But will they? Find out in this spine-tingling SpongeBob SquarePants adventure, It Came From Goo Lagoon! Horrors. A giant purple ball of goo has risen from the deep and it's threatening to release its toxic, gooey wrath all over the city. And according to Sandy, Bikini Bottom's resident know-it-all, this is not good. What's worse, Plankton has big, evil plans for this bubble. Will harnessing the bubble's power finally get Plankton the Krabby Patty recipe? Or will SpongeBob's bubble skills save the day? Then, the horrors continue when Plankton sabotages SpongeBob's trusty spatula, SpongeBob's deepest secrets are revealed when Squidward steals a peek in his personal diary, Patrick wreaks havoc throughout Bikini Bottom when he becomes wannabe super hero, Patrick Man, and SpongeBob is sent back to school to renew his milkshake-making license._


----------



## ourwater

The Whispers: Collision, _A mysterious entity leads John Doe and his hostage, Dr. Maria Benavidez, to a secret location._


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: The Hunt For Bread October


----------



## AllyBally

Big Brother!


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Hillary Clinton's Speech; Gun Control; Aluf Benn, _A discussion about Hillary Clinton's criticism of Donald Trump's economic policies with Gillian Tett, Susan Glasser and and Jenna Johnson. Senate's vote on gun safety measures with Carl Hulse and Evan Osnos. Aluf Benn, editor-in-chief of Haaretz._


----------



## ourwater

Full House: Star Search , _D. J. and Steph try to teach Michelle not to go to sleep with her ballerina skirt on but Danny allows her to do it. Joey gives his comedy career a last chance and wishes a challenge in Ed McMahon's TV show 'Star Search'._


----------



## bbrownleather

Kisarazu Cat's Eye


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Jun 23, 2016, _Supreme Court Votes to Block Obama's Immigration Reform Plan; Unprecedented Sit-In Waged by House Democrats Over Guns in America; Father Gets Tattoo of Scar on His Son's Head _


----------



## ourwater

How Its Made: Residential Water Heaters, Air Bags, Jelly Beans, Ice Resurfacers, _Follow the production of residential water heaters, air bags, jelly beans and ice resurfacers._


----------



## ourwater

Americas Funniest Home Videos: Episode #20.12


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Documenting Hope in the Face of Environmental Despair, _In his latest film, "Gasland" director Josh Fox finds optimism despite the doom-and-gloom of global environmental catastrophes and climate change predictions. Then, a look inside the group of big-money donors holding out on Donald Trump, and why. _


----------



## ourwater

Raleigh, NC: LED City Tour -- _Underground Parking Garage, Cree, Inc., Uploaded on Jan 29, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Jun 23, 2016, _Democrats stage gun control sit-in on House floor; Texas woman wakes from surgery with British accent; Sheryl Sandberg on being a single parent, new 'Lean In' campaign_


----------



## ourwater

World of Warships - Random Acts of Naval Violence, _The Mighty Jingles, Published on Jun 3, 2016, Something for the weekend sir? Warships, sir? Oooh! Suits you, sir!_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Jun 23, 2016, _Massive Full-Size Version of Noah's Ark Comes to Life in Kentucky; Ben Affleck Goes on Curse-Filled Rant About 'Deflategate'_


----------



## ourwater

Initial D: The Never-Ending Challenge, _Takumi and God Arm speed toward the finish line. After the race ends, the rising star looks to the legend for a lesson in technique - and Project D looks into the future where new challengers wait for their shot._


----------



## ourwater

Myrtle Beach-Ocean Boulevard: Dashcam Drive IV, _HaloMasterMind117, Published on Jul 9, 2013, A drive down beautiful Ocean Boulevard in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina, on July 8, 2013, only feet away from the Atlantic Ocean._


----------



## ourwater

Dehumidifier Buying Guide (Interactive Video) | _Consumer Reports, Published on Jun 4, 2015, What is the best dehumidifier for your home? What size and features do you need? Is your home simply damp or is water getting into your home? For additional reviews, tips, and recommendations check us out at_


----------



## SouthWest

Broad City season 3 episode 8: Burning Bridges


----------



## ourwater

Call of The Wildman, Headless Horror , _Team Turtle must stop a pair of menacing predators stalking a local haunted forest attraction, but first, Turtleman and the boys must find their Bigfoot-searching buddy, Squirrel, who on Halloween eve has gotten lost deep in the Kentucky backwoods._ [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 3 - Power Armor (PS4), _theRadBrad, Published on Nov 10, 2015, NEW Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 3 includes a Review and Mission 2 of Main Story for PS4, Xbox One and PC. This Fallout 4 Gameplay Walkthrough will include Character Creation, a Review, Weapons, Power Armor, Crafting, Combat, Perks, Bobbleheads, Books, Main Story Missions, Side Quest Missions_


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 7 - Nick Valentine (PS4), _eRadBrad, Published on Nov 11, 2015, NEW Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 7 includes a Review and Mission 5 of Main Story for PS4, Xbox One and PC. This Fallout 4 Gameplay Walkthrough will include Character Creation, a Review, Weapons, Power Armor, Crafting, Combat, Perks, Bobbleheads, Books, Main Story Missions, Side Quest Missions_


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 10 - Jangles the Moon Monkey (PS4), _theRadBrad Subsc, Published on Nov 13, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 11 - Brotherhood of Steel (PS4), _theRadBrad, Published on Nov 13, 2015, NEW Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 11 includes a Review and Mission 6 of Main Story for PS4, Xbox One and PC. This Fallout 4 Gameplay Walkthrough will include Character Creation, a Review, Weapons, Power Armor, Crafting, Combat, Perks, Bobbleheads, Books, Main Story Missions, Side Quest_


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 12 - Goodneighbor (PS4), _theRadBrad, Published on Nov 14, 2015, NEW Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 12 includes a Review and Mission 7 of Main Story for PS4, Xbox One and PC. This Fallout 4 Gameplay Walkthrough will include Character Creation, a Review, Weapons, Power Armor, Crafting, Combat, Perks, Bobbleheads, Books, Main Story Missions, Side Quest Missions and the Ending of the Single Player Campaign._


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 13 - Dangerous Minds (PS4), _theRadBrad, Published on Nov 14, 2015, NEW Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 13 includes a Review and Mission 7 of Main Story for PS4, Xbox One and PC. This Fallout 4 Gameplay Walkthrough will include Character Creation, a Review, Weapons, Power Armor, Crafting, Combat, Perks, Bobbleheads, Books, Main Story Missions, Side Quest_


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 14 - The Glowing Sea (PS4), _theRadBrad, Published on Nov 16, 2015, NEW Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 14 includes a Review and Mission 8 of Main Story for PS4, Xbox One and PC. This Fallout 4 Gameplay Walkthrough will include Character Creation, a Review, Weapons, Power Armor, Crafting, Combat, Perks, Bobbleheads, Books, Main Story Missions, Side Quest_


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 15 - Hunter/Hunted (PS4), _theRadBrad, Published on Nov 16, 2015, NEW Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 15 includes a Review and Mission 9 of Main Story for PS4, Xbox One and PC. This Fallout 4 Gameplay Walkthrough will include Character Creation, a Review, Weapons, Power Armor, Crafting, Combat, Perks, Bobbleheads, Books, Main Story Missions, Side Quest_


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 16 - Courser Boss (PS4), _theRadBrad, Published on Nov 16, 2015_


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Pizza Party


----------



## ourwater

YH Buzz Meter: American Idol Mania, _We know you can't get enough of them so we get you up close with your favorite finalists from American Idol._


----------



## ourwater

NASSCOM Big Data and Analytics Summit 2015: Panel Discussion II: Customer 360, _NASSCOMVideos, Published on Jul 7, 2015, Speakers: Nick Millman, Managing Director, Big Data & Analytics Delivery for Europe Africa Latin America and Asia Pacific, Accenture Analytics_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

news with david muir


----------



## ourwater

Work-Related Stress Is A Silent Killer, _Secular Talk, Published on Aug 24, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jun 24, 2016, _Aftershock of the United Kingdom's Historic Decision; Dow Plunges More Than 600 Points; Man Brings New Meaning to the Idea of Being a Good Neighbor_


----------



## ourwater

Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood: Prince Wednesday Finds a Way to Play / Finding a Way to Play On Backwards Day, _Prince Wednesday Finds a Way To Play- Daniel and Katerina are playing, Prince Wednesday wants to play too, but he wants to be a loud dinosaur/Finding a Way to Play on Backwards Day- Daniel and O the Owl learn to compromise so everyone can play together._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Jun 24, 2016, _UK Votes to Withdraw From European Union; Christopher Darden Reveals New Details of OJ Simpson Trial; Comparing the Accuracy of Body Fat Scales_


----------



## SouthWest

The Americans season 4 episode 4: Chloramphenicol - I was surprised to see one of the main characters get such an abrupt end. The cast always delivers the goods on this show.


----------



## Iced

Rewatched Season 1 of Mr. Robot.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Jun 24, 2016, _This Flyboard Champ Performs Heart-Stopping Stunts; The Impact of the 'Brexit' Vote_


----------



## ourwater

Austin ISD: Streamlining Student Records with _Laserfiche, Laserfiche, Published on Apr 25, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: NeNe Leakes On Real Housewives, _Trump & Ryan Murphy, NeNe Leakes joins Larry to talk all things 'Real Housewives,' including whether or not she'll return full-time to the popular franchise and just how "real" the show actually is. NeNe also discusses her success as an actor; both onscreen and onstage._


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 17 - Freedom Trail (PS4), _theRadBrad, Published on Nov 18, 2015,NEW Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 17 includes a Review and Mission 10 of Main Story for PS4, Xbox One and PC. This Fallout 4 Gameplay Walkthrough will include Character Creation, a Review, Weapons, Power Armor, Crafting, Combat, Perks, Bobbleheads, Books, Main Story Missions, Side Quest_


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 18 - Hidden Railroad (PS4), Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 19 - _Paladin Danse (PS4), theRadBrad, Published on Nov 19, 2015, NEW Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 19 includes a Review and Mission 11 of Main Story for PS4, Xbox One and PC. This Fallout 4 Gameplay Walkthrough will include Character Creation, a Review, Weapons, Power Armor, Crafting, Combat, Perks, Bobbleheads, Books, Main Story Missions, Side Quest_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Larry King's Exclusive Conversation With Stephen Hawking, _Stephen Hawking - one of the world's most brilliant thinkers, and a man who rarely gives interviews - joins Larry to discuss the greatest issues facing the planet, where artificial intelligence is headed (what he makes of Kurzweil's singularity theory)._


----------



## ourwater

Cheyenne: Retaliation, _The citizens of Lehigh rejoice when the bank is robbed when Sheriff Bodie is out of town. It seems that the banker is the most hated man in town, nobody was sorry to see his bank robbed, and they definitely do not want the robbers caught._


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S06 E07


----------



## ourwater

Oceans 8of8 Arctic Ocean (Documentary), _Severinus Ezar, Published on Jun 19, 2016, Four marine experts explore the planet's greatest wilderness - the oceans. They reveal the hidden stories of the deep through archaeology, geology, marine biology and anthropology._


----------



## ourwater

Exploring an Abandoned Prison, Northern Ontario, _DaaDeeOh's Urban Exploration, Published on Sep 5, 2013, When I set out at 330am to drive the 400km to this location I had no idea what I would find, if anything at all. As I neared the location I found myself surrounded by Department of National Defense NO TRESPASSING signs, and I found myself becoming very worried that I had made the drive for nothing, as the DND territory is one I will not violate or tread on. Fortunately for me, at the end of the "road" I found the landmark I was looking for, and no DND signs. I loaded up my gear, which this time included a crossbow to protect myself from bears, (thats right bears!) and made the 3-5 km trek into the Northern Ontario wilderness. What I found at the end of the trail was nothing less than AMAZING! A massive structure sitting in the middle of nowhere._


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Saw What I Saw


----------



## ourwater

Recording iOS automated Tests using Appium Inspector, _Shashikant Jagtap, Published on Sep 22, 2013, This is demo of the how to record iOS automated tests using Appium and Ruby code._


----------



## ourwater

2/4/2012 -- Breakdown of West Coast earthquakes -- Vancouver, Oregon, and Craton edge, _dutchsinse, Published on Feb 4, 2012 Link to the most recent earthquake forecast/overview (from 2/2/2012) -- covers north america, west coast, Canada and the craton edge:_


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Hurricane Neddy, _After a hurricane hits Springfield and destroys Ned Flanders' house, he suffers a breakdown and is forced to confront problems from his childhood._


----------



## ourwater

Who Do You Think You Are? _Rachel and Kayleen McAdams, Rachel and Kayleen McAdams discover an English ancestor surrounded by a privileged world, but forced to separate from those he loved; they connect with relatives uprooted by war, and uncover the harrowing circumstances behind their Canadian roots._


----------



## CopadoMexicano

abc world news with david muir


----------



## ourwater

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Dio no jubaku, _Jotaro is able to defeat Kakyoin. He takes the wounded Kakyoin back to his house, hoping to get some information about Dio._


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBC World NEws with Lester Holt


----------



## ourwater

Recreativo Ies La Orden vs BC Chambly Oise (Match 4, WD, SF) - ECC2016, _Badminton Europe, Streamed live 6 hours ago Match: (WD) Noelia Jimenez Martin / Haidee Ojeda Garrido vs Beatriz Corrales / Nadiezda Zieba, Team: Recreativo Ies La Orden (ESP) vs BC Chambly Oise (FRA) Round: Semi Finals_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nbc olympics


----------



## ourwater

Understanding Soil Test Results Part 1: CEC, _Organic Matter, Soil pH, & Buffer Index, Midwest Laboratories Inc., Published on Apr 6, 2016, This video will give you more insight into understanding your soil test results from Midwest Laboratories. Call 402-334-7770 for more information on soil testing._


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Rebels: The Call, _On a mission to obtain fuel for the rebel fleet, the crew protects space creatures from the mining operation that threatens the creatures' lives._


----------



## ourwater

Seinfeld: The Stock Tip, _Jerry invests in the stock market on a hot tip from George._


----------



## cat001

Recently binge-watched a very cheesy yet highly nostalgic series called Through the Dragons Eye 




It was an educational series that pretty much all UK school children watched in the 90's and was part of the 'Look and Read' series of videos aimed at helping to teach kids reading skills.


----------



## ourwater

The 7D: Take Me to Your Grumpy/Nicely Done & the 7D, _Two extremely nice aliens seek Grumpy's help in making them meaner. When Dopey is captured by the Sheriff of Plottingham, it's up to The 7D and their new friend, Nicely Done, to rescue him._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Meld, _Unable to come up with a logical motive for a shipboard murder, Tuvok performs a mind-meld with the perpetrator that brings out Tuvok's "killer instinct."_


----------



## TryingMara

Match Game


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S16 E34


----------



## ourwater

Epic Huge 80s Commercial Mix, _K. Huntington, Published on Jun 6, 2013, about 4 hours of 80s commercials i got from some betamax tapes. doubt anyone will watch it all, but i figured id post it for the sake of the archives_


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

Astros vs Royals


----------



## TryingMara

Family Feud


----------



## ourwater

Bank of America: When to Use Credit vs Debit, _Bank of America, Published on Sep 27, 2013, On the surface, credit and debit seem pretty similar. But there are some important differences you should know to make informed, smart decisions. Learn more at_


----------



## ourwater

Seinfeld: The Foundation, _As George tries to put Susan behind him, Elaine is given control of J. Peterman's business._


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: Time Warp Tournament 1980s


----------



## ourwater

PBS Nature: Clash - Encounters of Bears and Wolves


----------



## ourwater

ICDL: Internet - E-Mail & Outlook Express Practical Questions, _Icdl Exams, Published on Apr 20, 2015,_ Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 20 - _ArcJet Systems (PS4), theRadBrad, Published on Nov 19, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 21 - _Father (PS4), theRadBrad, Published on Nov 21, 2015, NEW Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 21 includes a Review and Mission 12 of Main Story for PS4, Xbox One and PC. This Fallout 4 Gameplay Walkthrough will include Character Creation, a Review, Weapons, Power Armor, Crafting, Combat, Perks, Bobbleheads, Books, Main Story Missions, Side Quest_


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 23 - Synth Retention (PS4), _theRadBra, Published on Nov 22, 2015, NEW Fallout 4 Walkthrough Gameplay Part 23 includes a Review and Mission 14 of Main Story for PS4, Xbox One and PC. This Fallout 4 Gameplay Walkthrough will include Character Creation, a Review, Weapons, Power Armor, Crafting, Combat, Perks, Bobbleheads, Books, Main Story Missions, Side Quest Missions and the Ending of the Single Player Campaign._


----------



## mrorange

Roots


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 ENDING - Walkthrough Gameplay Part 33 (PS4), _theRadBrad, Published on Dec 6, 2015_ Beyond your cable modem - How not to do DOCSIS networks [32c3], _CCCen, Published on Dec 27, 2015, Beyond your cable modem How not to do DOCSIS networks_


----------



## ourwater

Supreme Commander 2 | 3v3 Artillery Heaven, _Andros, Published on Jun 4, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Net 10 smartphone att sim card apn setting, _Christopher coffee, Published on May 22, 2013, Net 10 smartphone att sim card apn settings.shown using galaxy s3_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Outlander
~ Hell On Wheels
~ Occupied
~ Shetland


----------



## ourwater

OPERATION PLUMBBOB 1957 ATOMIC TEST "MISSION FALLOUT" 28272, _PeriscopeFilm, Published on May 9, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Secrets of French Royal Castles: Greatest Mysteries (Amazing History Documentary), _Occultist, Published on Dec 6, 2015_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nbc olympics in rio


----------



## ourwater

2015 Volkswagen Scirocco R (280 hp) test drive review VW Scirocco Facelift, _Autogefühl, Published on Jul 13, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Jun 26, 2016, _Brexit Referendum Ends With Decision to Leave EU; Guests: Mitch McConnell, Thomas Perez, Sir Kim Darroch, Alex Castellanos, Stephanie Cutter, Michael Eric Dyson, Greta Van Susteren_


----------



## ourwater

Bonderoeven: S09 E09


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Rebels Recon Missions - Gameplay Walkthrough Part 1 [ IOS ], _XCageGame, Published on Mar 28, 2015, Star Wars Rebels Recon Missions - Gameplay Walkthrough Part 1 [ IOS ]_


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Rebels Recon Missions - Gameplay Walkthrough Part 2 [ IOS ], _XCageGame, Published on Mar 28, 2015, Star Wars Rebels Recon Missions - Gameplay Walkthrough Part 2 [ IOS ]_


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Rebels Recon Missions - Gameplay Walkthrough Part 3 [ IOS ], _XCageGame, Published on Mar 29, 2015, Star Wars Rebels Recon Missions - Gameplay Walkthrough Part 3 [ IOS ]_


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Anthony Weiner Speaks Out!, _He quit Congress in the midst of scandal, then lost in his bid to become mayor of NYC. Former Congressman Anthony Weiner joins Larry to talk about Obama's second term, Chris Christie's "Bridgegate, and picking up the pieces after a very public fall._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Relativity, _Voyager's future depends on Seven's success in preventing the past._


----------



## ourwater

Hegemony Rome Release Trailer, _Kalypso Media, Published on May 16, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

World of Warships Gameplay Part 1, _DraegastLIVE, Published on Jun 28, 2015, some world of warships gameplay for you all. This was a livestream I did about a month ago._


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Guy's Dessert Games


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Connors vs McEnroe Semi Final - US Open 1980, _John McEnroe Jr, Published on Feb 25, 2014_


----------



## Paperback Writer

Italy vs Spain (Euro 2016)...followed by Englol vs Iceland (Euro 2016)...followed by Game of Thrones.

A good day for TV. And a bad one for getting much else done.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

local news


----------



## itssimplynena

3rd Rock From the Sun (1x03)


----------



## sprinter

Barbarians


----------



## ourwater

Windows 10 Privacy Settings Explained!, _GameTechSuperSham, Published on Nov 8, 2015, What exactly is the problem with Windows 10's privacy settings? And, how do you fix it?_ How to Fix Audio Sound Problem on Windows 10 [Work 100%], _usmanalitoo, Published on Aug 1, 2015_ Family Guy: I Am Peter, Hear Me Roar, _When Peter gets reprimanded for telling politically incorrect jokes at work, he is forced to attend a woman's retreat for sensitivity training. But when he comes home embracing his newfound feminine side, he drives everyone crazy._


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Jun 26, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Former House Speaker Newt Gingrich, Hillary Clinton Campaign Manager Robby Mook & a Sunday Panel of Brit Hume, Julie Pace, George Will, Kirsten Powers._


----------



## ourwater

Most Haunted: Bolling Hall, Bradford , _Most Haunted are back visiting one of Britain's haunted places. This time they visit a place called Bolling Hall in Bradford._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: 'Odd Mom Out' Stars Jill Kargman & Abby Elliott On Momzillas, _'SNL' & Donald Trump, Stars of Bravo's hit comedy series "Odd Mom Out," Jill Kargman and Abby Elliott keep Larry King laughing as they dish on competitive New York "momzillas," their success in comedy, and why Donald Trump's candidacy for president baffles them._


----------



## ourwater

How to Pronounce Macrinus, _Emma Saying, Published on Nov 27, 2012, Learn how to say words in English correctly with Emma Saying free pronunciation tutorials. Over 140,000 words were already uploaded... Check them out!_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Jun 27, 2016, _Tensions Ratchet Up Between the US and Russia Over Spy Stalking; Young Girl Receives a Special Gift_


----------



## ourwater

Issues in Geriatric Medicine 2: Medication Compliance, _UGA Gerontology, Uploaded on Mar 2, 2011, This is an excerpt on "Medication Compliance" from the movie, Issues in Geriatric Medicine. Produced by the University of Georgia's Dr. Leonard W. Poon, video by Alan Stecker of ASV Productions, and filmed at Mercer University's School of Medicine._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Jun 27, 2016, _'Top Gun' Star Kelly McGillis Allegedly Attacked in Own Home; Kanye West in Bed With Donald Trump, Taylor Swift in New Music Video_


----------



## ourwater

Two of a Kind: Breaking Them Up Is Hard to Do, _The twins plot to sabotage Kevin's romance with a woman he's dating so they don't lose Carrie._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Jun 27, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by NBC News' Pete Williams and Kasie Hunt on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: DO Try This at Home, _After more than 10 years of testing impossible, dangerous and downright crazy myths that you shouldn't or couldn't try at home, the MythBusters investigate a host of myths that maybe you can!_


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Unagi


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Jun 28, 2016, _New Benghazi Report to Be Released Today; Remembering Legendary Basketball Coach Pat Summit; Blink 182 Opens Up on 'GMA' About Changes, Big Comeback._


----------



## tea111red

Botched, lol.


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S06 E09


----------



## ourwater

Subnautica Gameplay Ep 06 - "CYCLOPS SUBMARINE!!!" 1080p PC, _Generikb, Published on Mar 4, 2015, Let's Play Subnautica! This is a "Hermit's Week With Subnautica" gameplay series, which means I will play and review the game for 7 days. If you guys really love it and the likes/views are high, we'll turn it into a full blown series! If not...we toss it and find another game ;-)_


----------



## ourwater

BBC The Victorian Kitchen Garden, 10 of 13 September 1987


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Twisted, _A powerful anomaly leaves the crew lost on their own ship._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Brexit; Upright Citizens Brigade, _A discussion about Britain's vote to exit the European Union with John Micklethwait, David Miliband, David Rennie, and Andrew Roberts. Comedy improvisation group the Upright Citizens Brigade: Amy Poehler, Matt Besser, Ian Roberts and Matt Walsh._


----------



## ourwater

Adobe Premiere Pro CC Tutorial | Importing Or Adding Closed Captions To Projects, _O'Reilly - Video Training, Published on Jun 14, 2013 Want all of our free Premiere videos? Download our free iOS app at_


----------



## ourwater

Dollar A Second (unsold game show) 1981, _Chris Frederick, Published on Mar 28, 2015, Bob Eubanks_


----------



## ourwater

Earth System Science 21. On Thin Ice. Lecture 03. What Controls Earth's Global Temperature?, _UCI Open, Published on Jan 13, 2014 UCI ESS 21: On Thin Ice (Winter 2014), Lec 03. On Thin Ice -- What Controls Earth's Global Temperature? -- View the complete course:_


----------



## ourwater

Wild Animal Orphans: Cheetah Rescue, _A caracal with a broken leg arrives needing immediate medical attention. When the owner of two tame cheetahs breaks a leg Marlice also has to save them as well._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Jun 28, 2016, _At Least 2 Dozen People Dead After Terror Attack at Istanbul Airport; Report Released on the Benghazi Terror Attack; Celebrating the Life of Pat Summitt_


----------



## ourwater

PlexiDor Dog Door Installation Video - Full Length, _PlexiDor Pet Doors, Published on Jan 28, 2013, Installing a PlexiDor through a door or wall_


----------



## ourwater

Cortana Analytics Vehicle Telemetry Analytics Solution Template, Anand _subbaraj, Published on Dec 7, 2015, DescripCortana Analytics Vehicle Telemetry Analytics Solution showcases how car dealerships, automobile manufacturers and insurance companies can leverage the capabilities of Cortana Analytics to gain real-time and predictive insights on vehicle health and driving habits to drive improvements in the area of customer experience, R&D and marketing campaigns.tion_


----------



## ourwater

Lawnmower Simulator 2013 Gameplay (HD), _TirexiHD, Published on Oct 21, 2012, Demo!!_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Jun 28, 2016, _'Life, Animated' Parents Describe How Disney Movies Helped Son with Autism; Hundreds of Corgis Have a Day at the Beach_


----------



## SouthWest

Broad City season 3 episode 9: Getting There


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: David Axelrod, _David Axelrod_


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: Empty Eyes, _While processing the house where several showgirls were murdered, Sara is haunted by the terrified eyes and cryptic dying words of the sixth victim she discovers._


----------



## ourwater

Online Reputation Marketing Canada | Top Strategies, _Samos Exclusive, Published on Jul 27, 2013, Online reputation marketing Canada. Top strategies that you can apply right now in your business. Finally we prove why reputation management practically is not the top strategy, as it keeps any company defense. You make sales and money with reputation marketing and not reputation management monitoring. If you have a business in Montreal, Toronto, Vancouver or Ontario & Quebec provinces of Canada, United States, United Kingdom, Australia or New Zealand, come and check your online reputation score now in the link we show in our new revealing video full of reputation marketing strategies._


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Junior: The Big Stink


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Back to the Woods, _James Woods returns after being locked in a crate to seek revenge against Peter._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Bobby Brown On Whitney,_ Bobbi Kristina and His Sobriety, In an open and honest conversation, Bobby Brown details the life and loss of both his ex-wife, music icon Whitney Houston, & their daughter Bobbi Kristina._


----------



## emmaaa

Scrubs: My Last Words,
_J.D. and Turk skip "steak night" to hang out with a dying patient who has no next of kin._


----------



## ourwater

24: Day 8: 5:00 p.m.-6:00 p.m., _CTU detains a reporter it suspects of helping assassins, while Jack and Chloe start their own investigation._


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Simple Simpson, _Homer becomes a costumed vigilante who uses pies for weapons after witnessing Lisa get humiliated at a competition at the state fair._


----------



## ourwater

Ultraviolet Light: At the End of the Rainbow 1946 Sun-Kraft Corporatio, _Jeff Quitney, Published on Jan 26, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Bioshock 2: Big Daddy Meaty Ep.2, _meatwagon22, Published on Dec 28, 2013, Playing Minecraft, Battlefield 4, Batman Arkham Origins, Skyrim, Fallout New Vegas_


----------



## ourwater

Judge Judy: Unwed Parents' Plight or Flight?/Phone or Fist at Fault for Crash?


----------



## eeyoredragon

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - "Mac Day" se9ep5


----------



## ourwater

Crazy air hockey kids, _rorotman, Uploaded on Mar 23, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

The Office: Test the Store, _Dwight and his team get ready for the grand opening of the Sabre Store, while Andy makes Toby teach self-defense to the Scranton branch employees after he is beat up in the parking lot by a girl._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Brexit; Adam Liptak; Tegan and Sara, _Coverage of Britain's vote to exit the European Union with John Cassidy, David Sanger, Greg Ip, and Lionel Barber. The Supreme Court's ruling on abortion access in Texas with Adam Liptak. Performance and interview with Tegan and Sara._


----------



## ourwater

City Council - April 24, 2008, _EnjoyLakeForest, Uploaded on Mar 1, 2011, REPORTS OF CITY OFFICERS_


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars: Legacy of Terror, _Luminara Unduli disappears during a sandstorm while following Poggle the lesser. When Anakin and Obi-Wan track her to an ancient temple, the are attacked by undead Geonosian warriors._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Jun 29, 2016, _US Cops on Alert in Wake of Istanbul Attack; New Video Shows Violent Encounter Between Secret Service and Gunman; Kids Read to a Surprising Audience_


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Nemesis, _Stranded on a strange planet, Chakotay finds himself in the middle of a deceptive war._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Jun 29, 2016, _At Least 41 Killed in Istanbul Airport Attack; Nate Silver Reveals Forecast for 2016 Presidential Race; Chinese Culture Comes Alive at Shanghai Disney Resort._


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Valentine's Day Massacre


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Jun 29, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by James Woolsey, former director of the Central Intelligence Agency, Tim Miller, adviser to Our Principles PAC, NBC News' Ayman Mohyeldin, and Republican strategists Nicolle Wallace and Kim Alfano._


----------



## ourwater

Insanely Clever Remodeling Ideas For Your New Home, _SlickUpYourLife, Published on Jan 18, 2014, Subscribers - Do watch & give Feedback on SlickUpYourLife's Latest Videos listed below in the description:_


----------



## ourwater

Basic computer networking Lesson 6 Default Gateway and DNS, _rajiv seeras, Published on Dec 18, 2014, This short video describes how the DNS system works. If you have any question, please feel free to email me at_


----------



## ourwater

How To Add A Hardwired Connection Using Apple Airport Express As A Wifi Extender, _KOMOS TECH, Published on Dec 9, 2013 How To Add A Hardwired Connection Using Apple Airport Express As A Wifi Extender In this video I demonstrate how you can extend you wireless wifi connection and add a extra hardwired connection. At this time I am using 2 cable modems because I needed a wired internet connection in more than 1 location. I currently use a Apple Airport Extreme as a wireless router. Airport Extreme can be used as a base station which allows you to add a Apple Airport express as a wireless wifi extender. As a wireless extender used in a different location the Airport Express will also give a hardwired connection because the device is equipped with a Ethernet port. The Airport Extreme provides extremely fast internet speeds and provides a wireless connection for all my device including apple tv, iPhone, iPad, xbox, Macbook pro, Ect. With the Airport Express added to the Network it provides a stronger wifi connection through out the entire space. Making it possible to provided a wifi connection to more devices without slowing down internet speeds. As you can see from the speed test the internet runs at top speed with multiple devices connected at the same time. How To Add A Hardwired Connection Using Apple Airport Express As A Wifi Extender_


----------



## ourwater

Mayday Air Crash Investigation: Gimli Glider (Deadly Glide) (Miracle Flight)


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Jun 23, 2016, _Clinton Delegate Beats Sanders Supporter With Cane (VIDEO) | Bernie Sanders Concedes He Probably Won't Be The Nominee | Democrats SHAME Republicans During Sit-In | Security Disabled On Hillary's Email Servers | Bernie Sanders Gets Cold Senate Reception_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Apr 8, 2014 _, UConn and Coach Kevin Ollie's Comeback Season;13 Shootings in Kansas City, Mo, and Oscar Pistorius' Dramatic Day in Court._


----------



## ourwater

COUNT DOWN NEWS 6 30-7 1, 2016; _shema-ministries.com: Brexit; Israel; Possible Disney Attack?,Count-Down-News Jerusalem, Published on Jun 30, 2016, Source:_


----------



## ourwater

Infiltrator Production Pipeline Volume 7 Compositing, Creating a lens flare using the Lens Blur tool and animation


----------



## CopadoMexicano

local news


----------



## Cashel

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## ourwater

Zou and the Doctor, Poc is not looking well. _Zou says he needs to go to the doctor. Poc, being more than unwilling to subject himself to the ministrations of the health service, hides._


----------



## ourwater

Faces of War - German campaign walkthrough - Mission 8 - Marvie 2/4 [HD], _AFGuidesHD, Published on Aug 5, 2012, This is Part 16 of my Walkthrough for Faces of War German campaign. This level is called Marvie_


----------



## ourwater

Faces of War - German campaign walkthrough - Mission 8 - Marvie 4/4 [HD], _AFGuidesHD, Published on Aug 6, 2012, This is Part 18 of my Walkthrough for Faces of War German campaign. This level is called Marvie, Faces of War playlist:-_


----------



## ourwater

FBI vs. Apple: 12 other cases of government requesting access to iPhones and iPads - _TomoNews, TomoNews US, Published on Feb 24, 2016, CUPERTINO, CALIFORNIA - The Department of Justice is seeking to force Apple to help investigators access data from at least a dozen iPhones and iPads in addition to the iPhone used by one of the San Bernardino shooters, according to a newly unsealed court document._


----------



## ourwater

Affiliation between Providence Health & Services and Swedish Health Services, _swedishseattle, Uploaded on Feb 1, 2012 Officials from Renton, Wash.-based Providence Health & Services () and Seattle-based Swedish Health Services () received regulatory approval on an innovative affiliation that will improve health care quality, access and affordability for the residents of Western Washington. This unique affiliation allows both organizations, which have each served the Puget Sound area for more than 100 years, to collaborate to better deliver health care to the region while at the same time maintaining their individual identities and heritage. Under the plan, the two organizations form a new not-for-profit health care system that will include all of Swedish's operations in King, Snohomish and Kittitas Counties and Providence's operations in King, Snohomish, Thurston and Lewis Counties. Providence keeps its name and Catholic identity, while Swedish keeps its name and will remain a non-religious organization. For more information, visit_


----------



## ourwater

8 Tips, Tactics and Strategy for Fallout 4's Revamped Survival Mode _#PumaCounts, VinylicPumaGaming, Published on Apr 28, 2016, Link to my Twitter:_


----------



## ourwater

Displaced Florida Disney Worker Details Humiliation Of Training Foreign Replacement, _SenatorSessions, Published on Feb 25, 2016, Former Florida Disney employee Leo Ferrero, testifying before the Senate Subcommittee on Immigration and The National Interest subcommittee, details how, not long after receiving a glowing performance review from his employer, he learned he was losing his job to a foreign worker on an H-1B visa who he would be required to train. While there is a bipartisan effort in Congress to end H-1B visa abuse, there are also efforts to dramatically expand the H-1B program without providing real protections for American workers. For example, the 2013 Senate 'Gang of Eight' bill would have more than doubled annual issuances of H-1B visas. The Senate 'I-Squared' bill goes even further, more than tripling annual issuances of H-1Bs. Both bills fail to include meaningful worker protections._


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Bride of the Monster, _Horror cinema icons Bela Lugosi and Tor Johnson star in this Ed Wood classic as the crazed Dr. Vornoff and his beastly assistant Lobo, who conduct heinous experiments on human victims in an effort to create a race of atomic superbeings. _


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Istanbul Attack: Terror's Aftermath, _Former GOP presidential candidate Jim Gilmore tells Larry why he has little hope that Pres. Obama or Hillary Clinton can defeat ISIS. Then, the GOP delegate who wants to block Trump's nomination with a little known loophole called the 'conscience clause.'_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Jun 30, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Michael Elliott, senior strategic adviser to ONE, libertarian political consultant Mary Matalin, Republican communications strategist Mindy Tucker Fletcher, Democratic Strategist Steve Stevens._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Jun 30, 2016, _Details Emerge About Istanbul Terror Attack Suspects; New Report Blames Navy for Sailors Captured by Iran; New Warnings About Popular Sleep Medication Ambien._


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star: Good Mythical Morning


----------



## Charmander

Fear the Walking Dead. Don't know why I keep watching this rubbish. :b


----------



## HenDoggy

Skins(uk)


----------



## feels

Re-watching Breaking Bad and feeling even more appreciation for it this time.


----------



## SouthWest

The Americans season 4 episode 6: The Rat - there's not much you can say besides 'poor Martha.'


----------



## ourwater

24. Contracts: Non-disclosure, _Center for Innovation in Legal Education, Published on Nov 5, 2012, Learn more about Non-disclosure according to the Restatement of Contracts. Script by Professors Debora Threedy and Terry Kogan, design by Aaron Dewald, University of Utah S.J. Quinney College (c) 2012_


----------



## ourwater

27. Contracts: Unilateral Mistake, _Center for Innovation in Legal Education, Published on Nov 12, 2012, Learn more about Unilateral Mistake according to the Restatement of Contracts. Script by Professors Debora Threedy and Terry Kogan, design by Aaron Dewald, University of Utah S.J. Quinney College (c) 2012_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Brexit; Politics, _Coverage of Britain's vote to exit the European Union with Zanny Minton Beddoes, Gerard Baker, and Tina Brown. Update on the U.S. election with Catherine Rampell, Megan Murphy, and Bob Costa._


----------



## EmyMax

Gomorrah Season 2 episodes 11 and 12.


----------



## ourwater

Grand Theft Auto 5 Gameplay Walkthrough Part 60 - Pack Man (GTA 5), _theRadBrad, Published on Oct 5, 2013, NEW Grand Theft Auto 5 Gameplay Walkthrough Part 60 includes Mission 54 of the Campaign Story for Xbox 360, Playstation 3 and PC in HD. This Grand Theft Auto 5 Gameplay Walkthrough will also include a Review, all Michael, Trevor and Franklin Missions and the Ending._


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Jun 24, 2016, _Brexit Wins! Cameron Loses | Brexit Causes Economic Chaos | Trump Not Sure What To Think Of Brexit | Grand Jury Clears Child-Abusing Cop Eric Casebolt | Scientology Channel: Because Fox News Wasn't Crazy Enough_


----------



## ourwater

Imperialism: Crash Course World History #35, _CrashCourse, Published on Sep 20, 2012, In which John Green teaches you about European Imperialism in the 19th century. European powers started to create colonial empires way back in the 16th century, but businesses really took off in the 19th century, especially in Asia and Africa. During the 1800s, European powers carved out spheres of influence in China, India, and pretty much all of Africa. While all of the major (and some minor) powers in Europe participated in this new imperialism, England was by far the most dominant, once able to claim that the "sun never set on the British Empire." Also, they went to war for the right to continue to sell opium to the people of China. Twice. John will teach you how these empires managed to leverage the advances of the Industrial Revolution to build vast, wealth-generating empires. As it turns out, improved medicine, steam engines, and better guns were crucial in the 19th century conquests. Also, the willingness to exploit and abuse the people and resources of so-called "primitive" nations was very helpful in the whole enterprise._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Jul 1, 2016, _ Holiday Travel Expected to Shatter Records; Convicted Killer Featured on 'Serial' Gets New Trial; Marine Corps Instructors Under Investigation for Alleged Hazing_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jul 1, 2016, _Brutal Weather Across the Nation Ahead of Holiday Weekend; Gunman Hold at Least 20 Hostages in Bangladesh Cafe; Assistant Principal Catches Fire With Her Rendition of the National Anthem._


----------



## ourwater

Ciprofloxacin - Fluoroquinolones - Antibiotics - Part 2/4, _Dr. Najeeb Lectures, Published on Sep 15, 2013, Ciprofloxacin - Fluoroquinolones - Antibiotics. Watch 700+ videos on Basic Medical Sciences at_


----------



## ourwater

Syria News 15.1.2013, Terrorist Bombing in Aleppo University, Terrorists Killed, weapones seized, _Syria News, Published on Jan 15, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Jul 1, 2016, _Mark Halperin and Donny Deutsch are joined by NBC News' Andrea Mitchell, Kelly O'Donnell and Katy Tur on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Young Girl Drops C-word on National TV...Twice!, _threefingersof, Uploaded on Jun 10, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Barbara Corcoran On 'Shark Tank' Co-stars & Working With Trump, _Barbara Corcoran gives Larry the inside scoop on her 'Shark Tank' co-stars - who's the highest maintenance, whom she'd turn to for advice, and whether Mr. Wonderful is as mean as he seems._


----------



## ourwater

walkthrough [code of honor 3][HD][PC] - part 1, _jackienspy, Published on Mar 4, 2012_


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black: Things Which Have Never Yet Been Done


----------



## ourwater

Introduction To Power View, _BICG Australia, Published on Feb 17, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Life Of A Butterfly | The Dr. Binocs Show | Learn Series For Kids, _Peekaboo Kids, Published on Jun 3, 2015, Learn about the Life Of A Butterfly with Dr. Binocs. Hey kids, have you ever wondered where do the beautiful, colourful butterflies come from? Do you know about the different stages of their life? Join Dr. Binocs as he tells you more about the Life Of A Butterfly._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Jul 1, 2016, _Why Aubrey Plaza's Women's Basketball League Is Actually a Big Deal; Viral National Anthem Singer Explains Impromptu Performance._


----------



## ourwater

The Butterfly (Le Papillon) [2002]


----------



## ourwater

PC Longplay [333] Doom 3 BFG Edition (part 3 of 4), _World of Longplays, Published on Sep 3, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

PC Longplay [333] Doom 3 BFG Edition (part 4 of 4), _World of Longplays, Published on Sep 3, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Lost Girl: Original Skin, _Kenzi and Bo's night out on the town leads to a series of potentially-deadly out of body experiences when an escaped Dark Fae madman poisons the beer kegs._


----------



## ourwater

A Certain Scientific Railgun: Accelerator, _Thwarted in her attempt to sabotage Tree Diagram, Misaka takes her frustration out on a nearby lab that is part of the project. Meanwhile, Accelerator and #10031 carry out their experiment, while Kamijo searches for Misaka's missing sister._


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Leap Of Faith


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Harbinger Full Gameplay Part 1, _gameaddict, Published on Jul 2, 2015_


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

Lost! I'm watching again from the beginning! I miss this amazing show!


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Harbinger Full Gameplay Part 2, _gameaddict, Published on Jul 6, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Harbinger Full Gameplay Part 3, _gameaddict, Published on Jul 6, 2015_


----------



## Jetlagg

Kill Me Baby


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Harbinger Full Gameplay Part 4 - Ending, _gameaddict, Published on Jul 6, 2015_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Dark Matter
~ Bad Girls


----------



## ourwater

How to Speed up Windows 7 by 100%, _Pareaddox, Published on Sep 8, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

How to Use the Windows Event Viewer, _Dale Powell, Uploaded on Jun 25, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, July 3, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Rep. Xavier Becerra (D-CA), Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA) & a Sunday Panel of Brit Hume, Heidi Przybyla, Charles Lane, Scott Brown._


----------



## ourwater

Sealab 2021: All That Jazz, _Captain Murphy finds himself trapped under the monolithic "Bebop Cola" machine--for a year. During that time, he loses all of his teeth, battles an evil robot and has poignant flashbacks to his childhood as the son of a hard-drinking carny._


----------



## ourwater

Cascades Rising Cave - The Complete and unedited raw footage, _Tim Millen, Published on Jun 18, 2016 This is a compilation of all the video footage (both in focus and, at times, out focus) which I shot in Cascades Rising Cave, County Fermanagh, Northern Ireland on Friday 17th June 2016._


----------



## ourwater

Innuendo Advertising, _David Neiman, Uploaded on Jan 8, 2008, A short comedy about The Innuendo Advertising Company. A 'Smack Dab' production. Produced by David Neiman. Written by David Neiman & Doug Goodenough_


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Jul 3, 2016, _Guests: Sherrod Brown, Dan Bolz, Rick Santorum, Steve Inskeep, Cokie Roberts, Alex Wagner and Kimberley Strassel_


----------



## ourwater

GE Telemetry Monitoring, _rcole4566, Published on Jul 28, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Thu, Apr 12, 2012, _North Korean Rocket Launch Fails; Zimmerman Charged, Appears in Court; Ann Romney Defends Stay-at-Home Moms_


----------



## HenDoggy

Casual


----------



## SouthWest

Daredevil season 2 episode 3: New York's Finest, and Archer season 6 episode 9: Pocket Listing


----------



## ourwater

How To Tell If Your Car Is Out Of Alignment, _Videojug, Uploaded on Jun 16, 2009, Check out these five simple clues to alert you that your car is out of alignment._


----------



## ourwater

Toronto Roof Repair - Starter Shingle Course, _Mr Roof Repair, Uploaded on Dec 14, 2008_


----------



## ourwater

Fugget About It: Rainbows and Painted Hos, _After he causes Cookie to miss a reunion with her sister, Jimmy is kicked out of the house and forced to live with Special Agent McCool._


----------



## ourwater

Security Protection Officer Team Competition 2010, _National Nuclear Security Administration (NNSA), Uploaded on Jun 2, 2010, A participant in the SPOTC Competition for Security Police Officers is interviewed about the competition held in May 2010 in Oak Ridge, Tenn._


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Cave Dwellers, _Wise ruler Akronas (aka "The Great One") is the keeper of an incredibly powerful but potentially deadly device. When Zor and his soldiers come to the castle in search of the Geometric Nucleus, none but the mighty Ator can hold evil at bay!_


----------



## ourwater

Shin Chan: Gum Is a Good Food to Eat, _Lactose Overdose! Meet the Parasites! Race for Your Life, Georgie Brown!_


----------



## ourwater

BBC1 Nine O'clock News. Part 4, local news, _CentralSouth5, Uploaded on May 23, 2010, This is the local news, look east and weather, right after the nine O'clock News._


----------



## ourwater

WRR22: Power Lines Lead to Abandoned Places, _Competition Accessories, Published on Nov 20, 2013 Come ride with us! This week we go exploring around some abandoned highways and railroads, along with some awesome power line trails. Make sure you subscribe! Weekly Rides with Reuben are uploaded every Wednesday. Click here to read the story and see pictures from the day:_


----------



## ourwater

DIY Hacks & How To's: Motion Sensor, _Make:, Published on Oct 21, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit Walkthrough/Gameplay HD 1080p Part 2 of 10, _EightBitHD, Published on Oct 29, 2013_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The SImpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Days Gone Bye


----------



## ourwater

Tomb Raider 2013 - Part 6 "Climbing Again, We Need Signal" Walkthrough Gameplay PC PS3 XBOX360 [HD][720p], _DSR07Gaming.com, Published on Mar 5, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Summer Farming: Cutting, Raking, and Baling Hay, _TBY75, Published on Jun 9, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

2016-Orlando National Girls Volleyball - Sky High 15 Purple vs. Tampa Elite U15 Columbia, _Gary Kraversky, Published on Jul 4, 2016, Sky High 15 Purple vs. Tampa Elite U15 Columbia, June 23, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit Walkthrough/Gameplay HD 1080p Part 5 of 10, _EightBitHD, Published on Oct 30, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

NFS Hot Pursuit 2 (PS2) - 8 Laps Hot Pursuit - Ferrari 360 Modena Challenge, _SergeantCT920, Published on Jan 28, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Larry Visits NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory, _Larry gains rare access to mission control at NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory to talk with the facility's top scientists about 'Mission Juno' to Jupiter, the continued search for life on Mars._


----------



## ourwater

Melody's New Truck, _Robert Delpha, Uploaded on Dec 31, 2010, Melody riding her new truck_


----------



## ourwater

Game of Thrones Episode 6 Walkthrough - The Ice Dragon - FULL EPISODE, _Tetra Ninja, Published on Jan 8, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

LCPDFR Patrol "Bullets For Days!", _Y0TELEX, Published on Jul 13, 2015, The amount of metal flown in this episode is ridiculous. Enjoy everyone!_


----------



## ourwater

Windows Macro Recorder - Screen capture and email., _Macro Scheduler, Published on May 8, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Mon, Jul 4, 2016, _Thunder Storms Batter Texas as Front Moves East; Donald Trump on the Defensive Over Alleged Anti-Semitic Tweet; One Michigan Boy's Unusual Summer Stand._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Legacy, _A rescue mission leads the crew to the birthplace of their late comrade Tasha Yar, where they encounter her mysterious sister._


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Death and All His Friends


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S13 E09


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Horseshoes, Dishwashers, Graphite Fly Rods, Frozen Pizzas, _From the garage to the kitchen, find out how everyday items are made including horseshoes, dishwashers, graphite fly rods and frozen pizzas._


----------



## ourwater

Patient Bill of Rights, _Concord Hospital, Published on Oct 17, 2013_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bad Girls


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Jul 5, 2016, _NASA's Juno Spacecraft Makes Historic Trip Into Jupiter's Orbit; 3 Bombings Kill Hundreds in Saudi Arabia; Teresa Giudice on 'Hard' Time With Husband Joe in Prison_


----------



## ourwater

Need For Speed The Run E03 Kratší díl (CZ/HD), _Melounek Hraje, Published on Sep 2, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Turok 2, Level 6 - Primagen's Lightship, :i>, Published on Aug 6, 2014, Playthrough of Turok 2 on Hard. (no auto aim, no deaths), Note: The Primagen Key in this level is locked at the center. In each of the 4 sections, there is a switch to[/I]


----------



## ourwater

Creating your SSL Certificate Signing Request (CSR) for Sun Java using Keytool, _SSL247, Uploaded on Nov 23, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

RALLYCROSS BANTER! | DiRT Rally PC Online Gameplay, _CalHD1, Published on Apr 10, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

DiRT Rally Rallycross - Very Hard difficulty, first place. England, Lydden Hill. MINI car 2015, _broburga, Published on Oct 10, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Abandoned Town: Nan Dixon Vanished Without a Trace On Her Way to Tunnel Camp | PART 2, _Explore With Us, Published on Mar 27, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

FSX HD Full Flight Davao to Manila 12.11.14 Philippine Airlines B773, _97Espi_FSim, Published on Dec 27, 2014 A PMDG Boeing 777 first time use makes a successful flight after it went into a go-around procedure, with the cute FA on board during the boarding process, and the Blurred Lines _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Jun 27, 2016, _ Trump: I Know You're Racist But What Am I? | Polls: Trump Campaign In Freefall | Police Killed A Texas Mom After She Shot Her Daughters Dead In The Street | Jesse Williams Speaks Hard Truths About Police Brutality (VIDEO)_


----------



## Charmander

Fargo. Not been watching it long, but it's pretty good.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Shepard Fairey, Obama 'Hope' Artist, Takes Aim at Trump, _The artist behind the iconic Barack Obama 'Hope' poster unveils his latest project, which takes aim at Donald Trump's famous campaign slogan. Then, he tells Larry how President Obama let him and so many others down._


----------



## ourwater

Would You Rather? - StankPat BEGINS! (Part 1), _GTLive, Published on Nov 21, 2015_


----------



## HenDoggy

My 600 lb life


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Junior: Summer Sizzle


----------



## ourwater

Breadwinners: TNT-Midi / Poltergoose, _SwaySway and Buhdeuce accidentally deliver Spicy Dynamite Bread to T-Midi, and now they have to fix up their mix up. The rocket van gets possessed by a Poltergoose, who turns out to be a real pain in the beak. _


----------



## ourwater

PC Longplay [756] Need For Speed Most Wanted 2012 (part 7 of 7), _World of Longplays, Published on Mar 26, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Jun 28, 2016, _Trump lied about giving millions to charity; Trump's lawyer accuses Hillary of murder; Breaking: Terrorists bomb Istanbul airport; woman suing doctor for getting pregnant; cops shame prostitutes on social media _


----------



## ourwater

Isabella 13- ABA therapy for Severely Autistic Child, Matching, Shapes, _Helena Rutan, Published on Sep 17, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Tom Colicchio On 'Top Chef,' Food Reform, & Nixing Tipping, _'Top Chef' head judge Tom Colicchio gets candid about initially turning down the hit reality show, his work to reform agriculture policy in the United States, and why he wants to abolish tipping in his restaurants. Plus, the six-time James Beard winner..._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Jul 6, 2016, _Inside the FBI's Decision Not to Charge Hillary Clinton; Protests Erupt After Fatal Shooting of Black Man in Louisiana; #WeartheSwimsuit: Jennifer Weiner Explains Her Campaign_


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: Codename: The Dead Mouse, _More uncannily realistic comedy as six-year-old Karen mourns the death of a mouse, eight-year-old Ben stands for election as class rep and older brother Jake triggers his mum's she-tiger instincts by bringing a girl home for tea._


----------



## ourwater

World Insight 07/05/2016 Attacks on Dakha, Baghdad; Media convergence, _CCTV English, Published on Jul 4, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Snowden Report: U.S., U.K. Agencies Breach SIM Card Security, _Newsy Tech, Published on Feb 20, 2015 The NSA and Britain's GCHQ reportedly obtained keys to the SIM cards that encrypt wireless traffic between handsets and carriers._ Need For Speed 2015 Gameplay Walkthrough Part 20 - AVENTADOR LIBERTY WALK, GameRiot , Published on Nov 6, 2015, _Need For Speed 2015 Walkthrough Part 1 - Need For Speed 2015 Gameplay Part 1 Xbox One PS4 1080p - Let's Play Playthrough with live commentary and review throughout_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Jul 5, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Republican pollster Kellyanne Conway, former Congressman Harold Ford of Tennessee, and NBC News' Katy Tur on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Israeli Company Hacking iPhone for FBI - #NewWorldNextWeek, _corbettreport, Published on Mar 24, 2016, Welcome to New World Next Week - the video series from Corbett Report and Media Monarchy that covers some of the most important developments in open source intelligence news. In this week's episode:_


----------



## natsume

The Simpsons, probably. I don't watch tv often.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Deadlock, _A space anomaly generates a duplicate Voyager and crew, but only one ship can survive an assault by Vidiian invaders._


----------



## ourwater

Lets Play - I War 1 (Independence War), _Colin Ford, Published on Jun 20, 2014, I'm going to play through probably the most difficult game to get to grips with (outside hard core flight simulators). Hopefully I can persuade a few people that it is worth the time to learn how to pilot the craft because there's a fantastic military space sim once you get past that._


----------



## ourwater

I-War mission 2 - Routine patrol, _Käyttäjän dolppini kanava, Published on Jul 1, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

World of Warships Episode 8, _Bridge St Mining Co., Published on Jun 19, 2016, This is the video that I was supposed to upload. Sorry for the mistake._


----------



## Mick1990LFC

Wayward Pines season 2


----------



## f1ora

The People's Court


----------



## ourwater

Missing Dial: Prime Suspect, _After Cody Dial's backpack turns up, confirming that he made it out of the jungle alive, investigators search for clues in town._


----------



## ourwater

Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 Sniping Gameplay Part 3! Black Ops 3 Multiplayer Sniper Gameplay! W/ Kross, _Daniel Kross, Streamed live on Dec 4, 2015_


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: Gettin' Judgey With It


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Tom Friedman; Kara Medoff Barnett, _Tom Friedman discusses the 2016 presidential election, the British vote to leave the European Union, and the moral implications of emerging technologies. We conclude with Kara Medoff Barnett, the executive director of American Ballet Theatre._


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Dick Morris: Voters Value 'Outsider' Label Over Party Affiliation, _Former Clinton advisor and political commentator Dick Morris tells Larry the future of U.S. politics is no longer divided between Right vs. Left. He says voters want 'outsider' candidates over Washington insiders._


----------



## ourwater

How To Return Items To Amazon, _Steve Sherron, Published on Jan 13, 2015, If you ever wondered how easy or how hard it is to return an item to Amazon, I'm going to show you in this video. It's very easy. I needed to return a defective item back to Amazon so I thought I would make a video to show you the exact steps to take._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Jul 7, 2016, _Video Live Streamed Over Facebook Shows the Moments After a Black Man Was Shot Dead By Police; FBI Director James Comey Testifies on Hillary Clinton Emails; Jon Bon Jovi Jumps on Stage at a Wedding_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Jun 30, 2016, _Supermodel's DISGUSTING Divorce Settlement Request | Chris Brown's Anger Issues Sending Loyal Employees To The ER | Why Boris Johnson Gave Up His Shot At Prime Minister | Trump Illegally Fundraising From Foreign Governments_


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Start Me Up


----------



## ourwater

Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 - Multiplayer NUCLEAR Gameplay LIVE! // Part 10 (Black Ops 3 Multiplayer), _Typical Gamer, Streamed live on Nov 26, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Jul 7, 2016, _Mark and John are joined by Brian Fallon, national spokesman for the Hillary Clinton campaign, Princeton's Professor Eddie Glaude, former Congressman Anthony Weiner of New York, Republican strategist Dan Senor, and the Washington Post's Eliana Johnson. _


----------



## ourwater

Prepar3D 2.5 LSZH live from Airport, _Vajiac Artur Mikael, Published on Feb 28, 2015, VA-Meeting Event hosted by vACC Switzerland -- Watch live at_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Bryan Cranston On Fame, Politics, and 'Power Rangers', _The inimitable Bryan Cranston joins Larry for an intimate conversation about his approach to acting, his uncensored thoughts on Donald Trump, and his unlikely path to 'Breaking Bad.' Plus, the Academy Award nominee on his decision to join 'Power Rangers.'_


----------



## rockyraccoon

CNN: The Situation Room With Wolf Blitzer


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bad Girls


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Jun 29, 2016, _Trump Using Istanbul Attack To Push Torture | Hillary Super-PAC Takes Illegal Money In Broad Daylight | Tomi Lahren's STUPID Response To Jesse Williams' BET Award Speech About Racism | ANALYSIS: YouTube Creator Town Hall With Hillary Clinton | Chelsea Han_


----------



## SouthWest

Dark Matter season 2 episode 1: Welcome to Your New Home


----------



## ourwater

ESEA Season 15 LAN - Grand Finals: Classic Mixup vs. iT (Map 3 - Second Bo3), teamfortress.tv, Published on Jan 22, 2014, Four of the top North American teams gather in Dallas, TX to compete for their share of the $14,180 prize pot.[/I]


----------



## Silvanus

Sherlock! Never gave it a chance before and then wound up binge watching the whole series over a couple of days.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Clinton Emails; Politics; Artificial Intelligence, _FBI's recommendation on Hillary Clinton with Ari Melber & Eric Lichtblau. Update on the U.S. presidential election with Bob Costa, Anne Gearan and Colleen McCain. Artificial intelligence with Lucy Suchman, Nathaniel Popper and Zeynep Tufekci._


----------



## ourwater

16-bit program on 64-bit error message, _Windows and Draw, Published on Apr 13, 2014,If you are having problems trying to run older programs on windows, message me and specifying the program you want fixing and purchase a custom guide which will provide support if necessary you can have 1 to 1 support aswell. if your not sure you can message to ask if your program can be made to be 64-bit compatible_


----------



## ourwater

PC Repair: File missing or corrupt: \windows\system32\config\system\, _Britec09, Uploaded on Jun 2, 2009 PC Repair: Windows\System32\Config\System missing or corrupt fix boot error with ubcd4win and command prompt by Britec_


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Canadian Brotha said:


> Bad Girls


Savages.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Jul 7, 2016, _Two Cities, Two Days, Two Black Men Killed By Police; El Centro College on Lockdown as Dallas Protest Turns Violent_


----------



## f1ora

Sanford & Son


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Jul 8, 2016, _5 Dallas Officers Killed During Police Shootings Protest; Eyewitness Describes Scene of Deadly Dallas Shooting; Deadly Dallas Protest Highlights Growing Racial Tensions._


----------



## Canadian Brotha

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Savages.


Is that a series or a reference that just went right over my head? lol


----------



## ourwater

Make simple music progress bar with Flash, _AugerHybrid, Uploaded on Feb 19, 2012, No action script needed_


----------



## ourwater

English Present Simple vs Present Continuous, Present Progressive, part 2, _Antonia Romaker - English and Russian online, Published on Jan 11, 2016, This is part two of the lesson, devoted to differentiating Present Simple and Present Continuous. Here we will focus on some specific cases and principles, talk about the verbs which are not supposed to be used in Continuous tenses and study many examples! Study English and Russian weekly!_


----------



## ourwater

A Certain Scientific Railgun: Majority Report, _Even as Mikoto and Kuroko question Dr. Kiyami about the side-effects of Level Uppers, Saten wonders if she should use the one she recently found - even though there could be dangerous consequences._


----------



## ourwater

[356] Wearables are hot, but is this a durable market?, _Boom Bust, Published on May 19, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Lets Play NEED FOR SPEED (2015) Deutsch German Gameplay Part 49 - Porsche-Power, _Dave Gaming, Published on Dec 20, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

A solution to record Copy-protected material to DVD, _Gio Montagnino Media, Published on Nov 20, 2013, If you are transferring a videotape to DVD, you might want to keep in mind that "Most videotapes are protected by a special process called Copy Protection. You may want to keep your VCR instead of converting the copy protected videotape. If you press record on the DVD Recorder, nothing will happen. Sometimes, a message will tell you that the tape is copy-protected." In actuality, there is a solution that can record copy-protected videotapes, DVDs, and protected TV channels. Yours truly, Gio Montagnino, has the story._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Pathfinder, _Voyager receives a special message from Starfleet Command._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Jul 6, 2016, _Navy Seal Drowning Ruled a Homicide; Cellphone Footage Shows Cops Shooting Man Outside Baton Rouge Convenience Store; Report: Doctors in All States Accused of Patient Sex Abuse_


----------



## ourwater

[06] Let's Play GalCiv2: Twilight of the Arnor - Thalan, _Mabus Raeen, Uploaded on Aug 24, 2011, I make an attempt at tech trading and I find out the Drengin hate us. I guess we really can't all get along._


----------



## ourwater

[07] Let's Play GalCiv2: Twilight of the Arnor - Thalan, _Mabus Raeen, Uploaded on Aug 25, 2011, Mechanized Warriors is completed and I design several ships in preperation for war._


----------



## ourwater

eng/nl FortressCraft Evolved 5-6-2016, _speedytuning1, Streamed live on Jun 5, 2016, FortressCraft Evolved's Survival Mode is a unique-blend of Voxel Landscapes, Tower Defense, Crafting, Logistics, Exploration, Combat and Assembly lines. Players begin by crash-landing on a strange alien world, left with only a small handful of starting machines. Using hand-held scanners they must locate ore _


----------



## MindOverMood

Big Brother


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Jul 8, 2016, _Dallas Officers Killed in Ambush Included a Father, Newlywed; Emotional Reactions to Dallas Ambush, Sterling, Castile Shootings_


----------



## ourwater

Probing for Arrowheads Instructional Video Plus Digging With a Bonus, _Heartbreaker Relics, Published on Jan 12, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Jessie, _Four Broke Kids, The Ross family faces an unexpected dilemma when they find out their parents have lost all their money and must learn to live without it._


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star: Tiki Takeover


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Jul 8, 2016, _ Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by former U.S. Trade Ambassador Ron Kirk, Princeton's Professor Eddie Glaude, and NBC News' Kasie Hunt on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

World in Conflict walkthrough mission 11- Rural USA (No commentary), _WW3gaming, Published on Mar 12, 2016, After forcefully taking land inside Washington state, the Soviets push further fighting the American and British forces on the outskirts of urban areas._


----------



## ourwater

Ascensión "Best glitches" what else? I Black Ops Zombies, _machine glich, Published on May 29, 2016 Espero que os guste, es como jugar sin monos, y la mejor estrategia para que no cojan bebidas los monos xD Like y suscribete para más._


----------



## ourwater

Venice, Italy: Not Just for Romance, _Most people think of Venice as a romantic destination, but its great for kids too! There are no cars to worry about and a feast for the senses lingers around every wind in the path. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Jul 10, 2016, _America in Crisis - Ambush in Dallas; Guests: Jeh Johnson, Bill Bratton, Michael Flynn, Joaquin Castro, Doris Kearns Goodwin, Sunny Hostin, Bryon Pitts, Matthew Dowd_


----------



## ourwater

MS Office 365 Web App: Share Guest, link_CCPS_1:55M, _DoITT training, Published on Feb 21, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Windows 10 Mail setup for Standard, Advanced, Starter or StarterPlus mailboxes, _Fasthosts Internet, Published on Aug 13, 2015, This video will show you how to set up a Standard, Advanced, Starter or StarterPlus mailbox using the Windows 10 Mail app. _


----------



## ourwater

Need For Speed (2015) Ep40 COPS a SAVAGE! JUST A PRANK!, _TheSLAPTrain, Published on Jan 25, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Need For Speed (2015) Ep 44 - Heat 9 = Impossible Challenge, _TheSLAPTrain, Published on Feb 15, 2016 Buy SLAP Merch HERE!, G2A.com Discount_


----------



## ourwater

Need For Speed (2015) Ep45 - S2K Build !! - Window Motor Parts Inbound!, _TheSLAPTrain, Published on Feb 22, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Freespace 2 (Part 43) - A Monster in the Mist, _Eltrotraw, Uploaded on Jan 8, 2010, Here we manage to fit another Bosch monologue and the entire mission into one video! Oh boy!, I'm not fond of the Ptah stealth fighter. I'd very much rather prefer the Pegasus, as it fulfills the Vasudan standard of SMALL PROFILES ALL THE TIME (well most of the time) moreso than the Ptah., This mission's pretty straightforward regardless. You can choose to do a bonus, which I decide to take on._


----------



## ourwater

Freespace 2 (Part 49) - High Noon, _ Eltrotraw, Uploaded on Jan 12, 2010_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UEFA Euro 2016 Final


----------



## ourwater

Freespace 2 (Part 49e) - High Noon Extra, _ Eltrotraw, Uploaded on Jan 12, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

SpaceForce Rogue Universe Gameplay 01, _HYBRIS95, Uploaded on May 6, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

SpaceForce Rogue Universe Gameplay 02, _HYBRIS95, Uploaded on May 6, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

SpaceForce Rogue Universe Gameplay 03, _HYBRIS95, Uploaded on May 7, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

IEM IV World Championship - Counter-Strike Grand Final: fnatic vs. Natus Vincere, _Intel® Extreme Masters, Uploaded on Mar 10, 2010, FOLLOW US ON FACEBOOK: , FOLLOW US ON TWITTER:_


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: Clone Wars: Chapter 25, _Shaak Ti takes a desperate stand against Grievous' Magnaguards. Anakin, surrounded by mutated Nelvaan Warriors, must destroy the geothermal crystal powering the siphon generator. Mace Windu hurries to face General Grievous. This episode's end marks the the beginning of Episode III: Revenge of the Sith._


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Jul 10, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Former Philadelphia Police Commissioner Charles Ramsey, NYC Police Commissioner Bill Bratton, Homeland Security Secretary Jeh Johnson, and Rev Jesse Jackson; Labor Secretary Tom Perez and Senator Jeff Sessions (R-AL)_


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Sideshow Bob's Last Gleaming , _Sideshow Bob again escapes from prison and takes control of a TV screen at an air show, demanding all television stations immediately go off the air._


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S12 E04


----------



## Xenagos

The Prisoner Episode One (1967)


----------



## ourwater

Finding -Using-and-Publishing-Creative-Commons-Works, _Tampa Bay Library Consortium, Published on Mar 20, 2013 Have you ever seen a great photo, video or document online that you wished you could use, but were unsure if the copyright would allow it? Creative Commons licenses allow content creators to share their works while retaining some control over how their works are used. Learn how to find great photos and other content to use in your presentations, print items, and blogs with easy-to-follow use restrictions. Use a creative commons license on the works you create and you will be contributing back to the creative community by sharing your works. Understand the history, development, and purpose of Creative Commons licenses, Learn the types of licenses available and the permissions granted with each type Discover tools to find photos, music, videos, articles and more published with Creative Commons licenses Tips for using, saving and managing Commons content_


----------



## ourwater

Exploring Windows Server 2016 Technical Preview 5, _Bob Pony, Streamed live on Apr 28, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

#24 - Integrating New WinRT and Windows 10 Platform Features Into Your App, _Embarcadero Technologies, Published on Oct 19, 2015_


----------



## SouthWest

The Americans season 4 episode 9: The Magic of David Copperfield V: The Statue of Liberty Disappears


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Chupacabra


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Canadian Brotha said:


> Is that a series or a reference that just went right over my head? lol


Weren't you referring to that reality show that showcases women fighting like rabid animals ?


----------



## ourwater

Meet our Team - _Apprentice Technician (UK), DENSOEurope, Published on Jun 16, 2013, One of our "Meet our Team" series - here Joe, an Apprentice Technician at our UK Engineering Centre talks about her role and the challenge of working at DENSO._ Anhydrous Ammonia Incidents Part 1 25 min, _Mvm Trion, Published on Dec 20, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Dan Harmon Talks 'Community' Movie, Hollywood & Elections, _'Rick and Morty' creator Dan Harmon joins Larry King for a forthright discussion on his latest series 'Harmonquest,' the possibility of 'Community' movie, and why he's been dubbed by the Hollywood Reporter as the industry's..._


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Diabetic Lesbians and a Blushing Bride


----------



## ourwater

DASHCAM UK Near miss with a caravan on the A19 @ Sunderland W258PFS, _carlisle69er, Published on Jun 30, 2016, Travelling southbound on the A19, the driver towing the caravan pulls out into lane 1 at low speed, and at the last minute from a slip road to exit the carriageway. He does not indicate & it seems he does not check his mirrors either!, Luckily there was nothing to my right & I manage to avoid a collision. Had there been a vehicle to my right, or had I been travelling faster then this could have been an accident._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Jul 11, 2016, _Dallas Hero Mom Speaks on Recovery, Healing; Serena Williams Opens Up on Tying Grand Slam Record; Kristen Stewart Talks 'Cafe Society' on 'GMA'_


----------



## ourwater

Prevent Specific File Types from Being Saved in Shared Folders in Windows Server 2012, _Eli the Computer Guy, Published on Apr 29, 2013, Info,Level: Intermediate, Presenter: Eli the Computer Guy_


----------



## ourwater

Using a Hard Drive Enclosure for Data Recovery, _Eli the Computer Guy, Uploaded on Feb 15, 2011, Info Level: Intermediate_


----------



## ourwater

How To Disable Windows 8 Charms Bar (Edge UI), _DHTV - Dan, Published on Jan 28, 2013, Full video tutorial on how to disable the Windows 8 Charms Bar (Edge UI). The Charms Bar is the new feature in WIndows 8 that brings up a clock and side panel navigation. When you drag your curser to the top right of your screen the Charms Bar appears._


----------



## ourwater

Clickbait and SEO on YouTube, _Published on Jul 12, 2016, SPONSORS: INE (Online IT Training):_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Bernie Sanders; Rio Olympics; Rich Cohen, _Al Hunt interviews Senator Bernie Sanders. 2016 Summer Olympics with guest host Jeff Glor; Richard Deitsch and Jules Boykoff. Rich Cohen, whose new book is called "The Sun & The Moon & The Rolling Stones."_


----------



## masterof

Once upon a time of ABC.
Got bored after a while, skimmed the story on wiki a bit and then completely stopped watching it somewhere in Season-3.


----------



## ourwater

DooM 4 Multiplayer | Fast, Savage & BRUTAL!! | Gameplay LIVE Stream (60 fps), _MassiveG, Streamed live on Apr 1, 2016, DOOM 2016, Space Marines VS Demons! Multiplayer Gameplay_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Jul 11, 2016, _People Protest Deadly Police Shootings Across the Country; Scare on the Runway: Takeoff Aborted in Houston; PokÃ©mon Franchise Makes a Massive Comeback in App Form_


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S25 E06


----------



## AllTheSame

The All Star Game pregame show.


----------



## ourwater

Microsoft Virtual Wifi Miniport Adapter Driver [ problem solved ], _Football Lovers, Published on Sep 21, 2015 Microsoft Virtual Wifi Miniport Adapter any problem solved, only way to solved this problem_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Jul 11, 2016, _Gymnast Simone Biles Aims to Make Olympic History; Pokemon Go Causes Insane Viral Craze, and Safety Concerns_


----------



## ourwater

Air Emergency: Locomotiv Hockey Team Disaster, _Contrary to popular belief, the famous Russian hockey team was not killed by a drunken crew. But could just one of the officers on deck with a medical deficiency have caused this disaster? Investigators dig deep._


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Jul 12, 2016, _Handcuffed Inmate Kills 2 Bailiffs at Michigan Courthouse; What You Need to Know About Pokemon Go; Maks and Val Chmerkovskiy Talk 'Our Way' Tour,/i>_


----------



## ourwater

Wheel of Fortune 4/16/12: Roadside salad?, _erikamx1, Published on Sep 14, 2012, Shown: Toss-up 1, Round 3, Bonus Round_


----------



## ourwater

City Bus Coach 2016 Game 3D-Android Gameplay HD Official TrimcoGames #Offroad Bus, _Betty Girl, Published on Jun 30, 2016, City Bus Coach 2016 Game 3D-Android Gameplay HD Official TrimcoGames #Offroad Bus, When I played the game is a great time to get busy with the new game it's amazing game there is no problem pleased download this is great game._


----------



## ourwater

PSP Longplay #2: Wipeout Pure, _Longplays Land, Published on Dec 13, 2013, Follow me on Twitter! I follow back all the time!_


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Junior: Goat Gumption


----------



## ourwater

How To Use Free TeamViewer 2016, _Rm- ITvision, Published on Apr 29, 2016_How to activate sbi net banking from debit card?, _GyaanGhar, Published on Feb 18, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Jul 6, 2016, _Alton Sterling's Son Breaks Down During Press Conference (VIDEO) | Gretchen Carlson Sues Fox News For Sexual Harassment | Bernie Booed By Congressional Democrats | Chelsea Manning Attempts Suicide In Prison | Actress Writes BS Memoir About Year In Zambia_


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## bewareofyou

The Fosters


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: 8 Simple Rules for Buying My Teenage Daughter , _Peter resorts to selling Meg in order to pay off his pharmacy tab._


----------



## ourwater

Reset System Restore To Defaults System Restore Has Been Turned Off By Group Policy, _Mayank Agarwal, Published on Nov 4, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Perez Hilton On Hillary, Hollywood & Past Celebrity Feuds, _The internet's original celebrity gossip blogger, Perez Hilton, joins Larry King for an open discussion about success in Hollywood, his past celebrity feuds, and why he's changed his tune in regards to his blogging ways._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Jul 13, 2016, _Bernie Sanders on His Endorsement of Hillary Clinton; Police Search for Serial Killer in Phoenix; Jennifer Aniston 'Fed Up' Over Pregnancy Rumors_


----------



## ourwater

Revoke Deed of Trust collect Escrow.wmv, _RobbbRyder, Uploaded on Nov 28, 2011, Why you can revoke the deed of trust or mortgage on your real estate, and ideas on how._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Jul 12, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Doug Usher, managing partner of Purple Insights, Regina Thomson, co-founder of Free the Delegates, and NBC News' Kristen Welker on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Aftermath of Dallas; British Politics; Juno, _the aftermath of the shootings last Thursday night in Dallas with Manny Fernandez and Charles Blow. British politics with John Micklethwait. We conclude with a look at the Juno spacecraft._


----------



## ourwater

How to Install Red Hat Linux 7.2 on VMware Player Free [Subtitle] [HD], Systems Engineer, Published on Jan 1, 2016, In this video, we will install Red Hat Linux 7.2 on VMware Player free. Subtitle is available for this video tutorial. You can also contribute subtitle to this video for your language. What is Red Hat Enterprise Linux? Red Hat Enterprise Linux (RHEL) is a Linux distribution developed by Red Hat. RHEL operating system (OS) supports diverse workloads in physical, virtualized and cloud environments. What is VMware Player? It's a desktop virtualization application that runs one or more operating systems on the same computer without rebooting. With its simple user interface, unmatched operating system support and portability, it's now easier than ever for IT professionals to get their users up and running with a corporate desktop. If you want to learn more about virtual machines or run virtual machines at home in a non-commercial environment you may use VMware Player at no cost. Download VMware Player:, Hope you found it informative and useful. Any questions or comments are welcomed.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Jul 14, 2016, _President Obama Holds Meeting on Police, Criminal Justice Reform; New Report Says 2016 Olympics Unlikely to Spread Zika; Emmy Predictions: Which Shows Will Take the Lead? _


----------



## ourwater

Bone to Shotguns #4 FINAL - Black Ops 2 Zombies How to Rank Up by TheRelaxingEnd, _TheRelaxingEnd, Published on Oct 6, 2013_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Weren't you referring to that reality show that showcases women fighting like rabid animals ?


I don't watch reality TV. I was referring to the Brit series about a women's prison


----------



## ourwater

Livestream Need For Speed Underground 2 Ep #1, _Alfalta90Gaming, Streamed live on Dec 16, 2012_


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't watch reality TV. I was referring to the Brit series about a women's prison


Neither do I, but I've seen the promo commercial's.

So it's a UK version of Orange is the New Black. ? I'm intrigued now..


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Dancing With The Devil


----------



## Canadian Brotha

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Neither do I, but I've seen the promo commercial's.
> 
> So it's a UK version of Orange is the New Black. ? I'm intrigued now..


Bad Girls was on from 99-06 or some such and has its own vibe but I figured since Orange Is The New Black is an American women's prison TV series & Wentworth is an Australian women's prison TV series, that I should make the trifecta by watching Bad Girls which is a British women's prison TV series, lol


----------



## SouthWest

Daredevil season 2 episode 5: Kinbaku, and Archer season 7 episode 2: The Handoff


----------



## ourwater

The Centurion's Killzone Shadow Fall Multiplayer Gameplay, _ The Centurion, Streamed live on May 21, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: What Impact Will New British PM Have On US-UK Alliance, _Britain's new Prime Minister Theresa May takes over as the UK grapples with an exit from the European Union and the war against ISIS rages on. So, how will this change at the top affect the US-UK alliance? PoliticKING takes a look._


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl: Kryptonite


----------



## ourwater

DesertFox Airsoft Car Chase: Vehicle vs Vehicle Combat (Jeep vs Humvee) with Quadcopter Camera, _DesertFoxAirsoft, Published on Mar 25, 2014, Game play inspired by the car chase scene in the short film "The Rescue". Watch it here -_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Attack in Turkey; Pat Summitt Appreciation, _Examination of yesterday's attack in Turkey's Ataturk airport with Richard Engel of NBC Nightly News, Steven Cook of the Council on Foreign Relations, and Ian Bremmer, president of Eurasia Group. An appreciation of college basketball coach Pat Summitt. _


----------



## ourwater

Eddie Stobart Trucks And Trailers: S05 E07


----------



## ourwater

WORLD OF WARSHIPS KAWACHI, _FYD GAMES, Published on Nov 13, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Erin & Sara Foster On 'Barely Famous' & Their Celebrity Roots,_Sisters and creators of 'Barely Famous' Erin and Sara Foster open up about their mock reality show, the reality of growing up as part of multiple famous families (Hadids, Jenners, Kardashians, oh my!), and why they aren't fans of the girl squad fad._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Jul 15, 2016, _2 Americans Killed in Nice Attack, Death Toll Rises to 84; How to Protect Yourself in a 'Soft Target' Attack; Would Mike Pence Help Donald Trump as Vice President?_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Abc News wirh david muir


----------



## ourwater

hack your university network computers using armitage metasploit, _New Tech, Published on Oct 21, 2014, this video is a penetration testing of a university network using armitage metasploit _


----------



## CptHello

Stranger Things episode 1 on Netflix.


----------



## ourwater

[13] Cooperative Corruption (Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 Zombies PC w/ GaLm and Aphex), _GaLm, Published on Dec 14, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Jul 15, 2016, _McKinnon and NBC News' Kelly O'Donnell on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jul 15, 2016, _Coup Attempt in Turkey; New Details on Terror Attack in Nice, France; The World Mourns with France._


----------



## ourwater

SONY BRAVIA 4K X900C @ CES 2015, _Sony Canada Training, Published on Jan 5, 2015 XBR® X900C Series 4K Ultra HD TV (55" and 65" Class models) and X910C (75" Class model) Available in spring 2015 • Sony's thinnest LED TV yet at 0.2 of an inch at its thinnest part (for 55" and 65" Class models); the revolutionary floating style is virtually frameless and mounts flush to your wall. • Features new 4K Processor X1 to improve color accuracy, contrast and clarity of HD and 4K video. • Support's Google's Android TV operating system, making it easy to stream video, function as a gaming device and provide enhanced features like voice-enabled searching through a remote equipped with a microphone. • Enjoy stunning 4K streaming and upscaling, plus Google Cast built-in feature for seamless smartphone or tablet integration. • Brilliant, expanded color with TRILUMINOS™ display, further enhanced for color accuracy by the new engine. • Ready for the latest 4K new spec "HEVC" and "VP9" which can receive 4K distribution services and YouTube in 4K._


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Sick in Bed, _Patty has to stay in bed because she is sick. But Patty simply doesn't have time to be sick. She has too many things to do_


----------



## ourwater

Intruders: There Is No End, _In the season finale, Jack discovers the alarming depth and scope of the organization to which he's lost Amy. Marcus and Madison engage in a fatal struggle. Richard is forced on the run but recruits an unexpected partner along the way._


----------



## ourwater

Neptune's Pride Online Action! Episode 5 - A Few Friends Fewer, _OfficiallyDevin, Published on Aug 6, 2012 The quest for galactic domination continues to steamroll forwards as the first unfortunate empires feel the crushing heel of defeat draw closer. The borders are set and the economic arms race seems to be going in the favour of Anonyma's enemies. Can our beautiful people weather the storm? Will either Eramus or Draybot be able to make a heroic last stand? Will anyone ever realize that I have no defenses on the majority of my planets?! Find out in Online Action! HD makes thing better. Much better actually. Subscribe to generate moar._


----------



## ourwater

PC Game Reviews - 009 - TrackMania 2 by Nadeo / Ubisoft, _Lukozer, Published on Jan 27, 2015 My review of the PC game TrackMania 2, by Nadeo and published by Ubisoft. I have reviewed the Stadium, Canyon and Valley versions together in one video. The spiritual successor to Stunt Car Racer is quite compulsive playing... _


----------



## ourwater

TrackMania Turbo - Online Multiplayer - Part 10!, _Thom B, Streamed live on Mar 28, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Custom Thumbnails on YouTube, _Eli the Computer Guy, Published on Jul 15, 2016 ****_


----------



## ourwater

#77: Op Amp Peak Detector Tutorial, with peak detector basics, _w2aew, Published on Feb 1, 2013 This video introduces a simple peak detector circuit, illustrates some of its limitations, and then discusses how an op amp can improve on the circuit using negative feedback._


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

Supernatural


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League Basketball: Washington Wizards vs. Chicago Bulls


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Happy Valley


----------



## ourwater

60 Minutes, Preview: Mountain Lions of L.A.


----------



## ourwater

4/19 NA Pro Division FaZe Clan vs Luminosity Gaming - Call of Duty® World League, _Call of Duty, Published on Apr 24, 2016, Follow us for the latest in Call of Duty esports:_


----------



## eeyoredragon

Sons of Anarchy Season 3 finale. ughhh so good.


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Savant, _The only witness to a mother's beating is her mentally disabled daughter who is suffering from Williams Syndrome. The husband is an early suspect, but he is protected from prosecution because of the Patriot Act._


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League Basketball (Cavaliers vs. Bulls)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Jul 17, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" - LIVE from the RNC in Cleveland - Trump Campaign Chair Paul Manafort, RNC Chair Reince Priebus & a Sunday Panel of Brit Hume, Julie Pace, Bret Baier, Kirsten Powers._


----------



## airjones45

Orange is the new balck and Marco Polo.....dont judge me

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Jul 17, 2016, _GOP Presidential Ticket Set for Republican National Convention; Guests: Reince Priebus, John Kerry, Frank Jackson, Bill Kristol, Alex Castellanos, Donna Brazile, Matt Dowd_


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S14 E06


----------



## ourwater

Прямой показ PS4 NEED FOR SPEED 2015, _Ахмед Газимагомедов, Streamed live on Dec 28, 2015 Играем в нфс_


----------



## ourwater

Stargate SG-1: Fallout, _Jonas Quinn returns to SGC to ask for assistance in saving his nation. He explains that the Naquadriah was originally Naquadah and a Goa'uld started a chain reaction to transform all of his planet's Naquadah into Naquadriah. A large vein of Naquadah has just been affected and the Kelownan scientists believe that the transformation will cause this large a deposit to explode, taking their entire nation with it._


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Blue Eyes


----------



## ourwater

Windows 10 Keynote - The Next Chapter, _MSFT Technology News, Published on Jan 21, 2015 Join Microsoft Team for the next chapter Operating System._


----------



## ourwater

Password Cracking 101, _Tinkernut, Uploaded on Sep 7, 2011, This video is an introduction to the science behind password cracking. If your curious about what it's all about, then this video is for you!_


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S05 E06


----------



## ourwater

Unser Ford Focus RS 2016 - Need for Speed PC #07 - Lets Play NEED FOR SPEED Pc Deutsch, _SachsenLetsPlaye, Published on Mar 25, 2016_


----------



## andretti

stranger things


----------



## ourwater

[Test] Brunswick Pro Bowling : [PSP] - (HD), _XxDarkPlayersxX, Published on Nov 28, 2012 Lire la description : Salut c'est Quentin pour un très bon test sur un ancien jeu de bowling datant de 2007 _


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Amazon Prime Video Recommendations: June 19, 2016, _SegaCDUniverse, Published on Jun 19, 2016, Samurai Cop is a great goofy flick to watch with buddies on a late night! SO BAD it's good! My second pick is Devil's Advocate with Keanu Reeves and Al Pacino, great thriller with some demonic **** going on as well. _


----------



## ourwater

Arthur: Carl's Concerto/Too Much of a Good Thing, _Carl has agreed to play the accordion for George's puppet show. But his routines are getting in the way of rehearsals. Now George must decide: keep Carl and risk the show, or replace Carl and risk his friendship? Educational Objective: George learns that, even though Carl has autism, he can still be relied upon to make a creative contribution. / Buster enlists Binky's help to keep him from gorging on delicious Tuvaluna cookies. Will Buster's self-control hold...or crumble?_


----------



## ourwater

Alaska State Troopers: Frontier Force, _ Go inside one of the world's most unique law enforcement agencies as the Alaska State Troopers fight crime, enforce fish and game regulations, and conduct search and rescue operations in America's last frontier._


----------



## ourwater

PC Longplay [768] Need for Speed Rivals (part 3 of 4), _World of Longplays, Published on Mar 23, 2016, Played by: mihaibest_


----------



## ourwater

Phineas and Ferb: Interview with a Platypus/Tip of the Day, _The boys wonder what Perry is saying when he makes his little noises._


----------



## ourwater

Courage the Cowardly Dog: Rumpledkiltskin/Housecalls, _"Rumpledkiltskin" Muriel is summoned to Scotland by her uncle to weave the family tartan, as the last surviving family member who knows how to do it. Upon arrival she learns that her uncle is an imposter. He imprisons her (with Courage) and forces her to weave thousands of kilts. Courage must find a way to rescue them both. "Housecalls" Dr. Gerhardt von Orbison, a brilliant and lonely scientist, wants neighbors and decides to bring them to him. The Family is awakened to find the Farmhouse "walking" itself to a new location. The Farmhouse settles next door to von Orbison's mansion, and Muriel strikes up a friendship with him. Courage is terrified, and it soon becomes apparent that Dr. von Orbison's house doesn't WANT neighbors - it wants him all to itself -- and tries to get rid of them._


----------



## ourwater

Non Non Biyori: We Watched the First Sunrise of the Year


----------



## ourwater

Dragon Warrior - NES Gameplay, NESguide.com, _Uploaded on Jul 12, 2010 Game info/discussion at h | "Dragon Warrior" (NES), published by Nintendo, 1989 | Also known as "Dragon Quest" on the Famicom. | Basic demonstration of natural gameplay; no _


----------



## railcar82594

Just finished watching "Welcome to the NHK" anime series. Some of those episodes were brutal and very sad.


----------



## ourwater

Tennis NES Level 5 (hard), _nenriki86, Uploaded on May 6, 2011_


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Bulls)


----------



## ourwater

IT IS UNAVOIDABLE! - Star Wars: Sins of a Galactic Empire Mod Gameplay, _WarriorofSparta, Published on Mar 9, 2016, Sins of a Galactic Empire is back and is Rambler's defeat unavoidable?! Please Comment, Thumb UP and Subscribe!_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Jul 19, 2016, _Donald Trump Jr. makes the case for his father at the RNC; Melania Trump catches criticism over RNC speech; deadly take down on Oklahoma City bus._


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, July 11, 2016, _ Robbing Pokémon Go Players: It's Super Effective! | Kansas Teacher Causes Outrage With Rape Article | Sharing Netflix Is Now a Federal Crime | Media Meltdown After Hillary Said This About Republicans&#8230; | CNN Cop: Black People More Prone To Criminality_


----------



## ourwater

iBlacklist - Block Calls & SMS Messages on iPhone 3G and 3GS iPhone 4 and iPhone 5, _jaglexbihka havsixo, Uploaded on Dec 17, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: What's Next for Bernie Sanders' Supporters?,, _Sen. Bernie Sanders says he's "with Hillary," but that doesn't mean his supporters are. Can she successfully woo Bernie's voters or will they turn out for Libertarian Gary Johnson, Donald Trump, or simply stay home in the fall? _


----------



## ourwater

Что нужно знать об отключении NVIDIA Streamer Service, _Игровой канал Dline, Published on May 7, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Legacy Name Resolution: NetBIOS over TCP/IP, Tulane SCS Network Courses, _Published on Sep 27, 2015, Your textbook doesn't cover legacy name resolution, but NetBIOS over TCP/IP is still around. True, its days are numbered, but you should still know what's behind using a "whack, whack" command (UNC path) in IPv4 and why WINS and LMHOSTS files were so important_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Nice Attack; Jon Meacham; Robert F. Kennedy Jr., _an update on the truck attack in Nice with Alexander Marquardt and Mark Urban. Jon Meacham discusses his Time Magazine cover story about Donald Trump. Robert F. Kennedy, Jr., author of "Framed."_


----------



## ourwater

Mapping The United States Census With { ggmap }: Machine Learning with R, _Manuel Amunategui, Published on Oct 1, 2014, A bit of a change of gears from t,he usual modeling stuff, this one is about visualizing your data on Google maps using the ggmap package. Code and walkthrough_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Jul 19, 2016, _Ivanka Trump Defends Father Donald Trump, Says 'He Speaks From the Heart'; 'Star Wars' Filmmakers Introduce New Han Solo, Give 'Rogue One' Sneak Peek_


----------



## ourwater

Parsing Cookie Values - JavaScript Tutorial for Beginners, _Easy Learn Tutorial, Published on Aug 1, 2013, How do you read JavaScript cookies? The way to get the value of an existing cookie in JavaScript is really easy. Simply read the cookie property of the global document object. Since all cookie key-value pairs are contained in the same string, you will need to parse the string manually in order to get a specific cookie value. key points: - all cookie values are strings - string needs to be parsed by hand, or you can use existing JS libraries - string.split is handy for this (more on String functions later) Copyright (c) 2013 Rodrigo Silveira_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Jul 18, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Al Cardenas, former chairman of Florida Republican Party, Joe Nosef, chair of the Mississippi Republican Party, Mike Duncan, former chairman of the Republican National Committee. _


----------



## ourwater

Building Your First Chrome Extension, _Christian Cantrell, Published on Sep 5, 2012, A presentation I did recently on building your first Chrome extension._


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed No Limits Gameplay - Part 3 (Android/iOS), _Echo Gaze, Published on Oct 17, 2015 Need for Speed No Limits Gameplay - Part 3 (Android/IoS) Echogaze Need for Speed: No Limits is a 2015 video game for iOS and Android, and a mobile installment in the Need for Speed video game series, developed by Firemonkeys Studios and published by Electronic Arts._


----------



## ourwater

How to get better phone signal, _Carlos Acevedo, Published on Sep 4, 2012, how to get better phone signal_


----------



## ourwater

2016 Girls Soccer ODP Region 4 Final - Cal South vs Utah, ohnhas61, _Published on Jan 14, 2016 This video is about 2016 Girls Soccer ODP Region 4 Final - Cal South vs Utah_


----------



## ourwater

What Game Franchises Need to End? - Casual Shenanigans Gaming Episode 129 - January 21, 2016, casualshenanigans, _Published on Jan 23, 2016 All the hosts are back this week! We talk about which game franchises should end or be rebooted for their own good. Also, we're doing an "Ask Us Anything" episode in 2 weeks! Write in with whatever you want to ask us, or leave a comment on the video!_


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Dark was the Night


----------



## ourwater

Armor Clash GAMEPLAY [ Modern Warfare Real Time Strategy Game], SergiuHellDragoonHQ, _Published on Jun 27, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

KAMINO AIR ASSAULT - Star Wars: Galaxy at War Mod Gameplay, DiplexHeated, _Published on Sep 24, 2015, Be sure to check out my official store page! Store ►_


----------



## ourwater

Quake 4 (PC) - Part 2 [Final], GXZ95, _Uploaded on Jul 29, 2011, Kane is forced to combat his former commander, Lieutenant Voss, who has been fully stroggified into a powerful mechanized monster. (Voss nevertheless retains his own consciousness long enough to warn Kane). After defeating this threat, Kane and the remaining marines finally make it back to the Hannibal._


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Nfl Live on ESPN 2


----------



## SouthWest

Dark Matter season 2 episode 3: I've Seen the Other Side of You


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Sitcom Moms


----------



## ourwater

Sound and Fury [2000]


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Republican National Convention, _ Bob Costa, national political reporter for The Washington Post, and columnist Kimberley Strassel of The Wall Street Journal. GOP strategist Mike Murphy and ABC News analyst Matthew Dowd. Dan Balz of The Washington Post and Mike Allen of Politco._


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Blue Eyes
~ Zoo


----------



## ourwater

RideAlong! US Navy F/A-18C Hornet East Demo Team (Helmet Cam) - Thunder Over Michigan 2010, ARideAlong! US Navy F/A-18C Hornet East Demo Team (Helmet Cam) - Thunder Over Michigan 2010, _Uploaded on Jun 12, 2011, RideAlong! with US Navy F/A-18C Hornet East Coast Demo pilot Capt. Michael "STAB" Allen as he performs at the 2010 Thunder Over Michigan airshow at Willow Run Airport in Ypsilanti, MI. Thanks to STAB for all of his help!_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Jul 21, 2016, _Ted Cruz Booed During RNC Speech; Unarmed Man on Ground With Hands Up Shot by Officer; Idris Elba Talks 'Star Trek: Beyond,' James Bond Rumors_


----------



## ourwater

Need For Speed : NEW FASTEST CAR & MOST POWERFUL CAR!!! (1500 Horsepower Challenger), AAR12Gamin, _Published on Nov 25, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

EPIC AIRCRAFT CARRIER HOUSE TOUR! (GTA 5 Online), Slogoman, _Published on Mar 27, 2015, MTV CRIBS ARE BACK WITH AIRCRAFT CARRIER! ‣ GTA 5 Funny moments & GTA 5 Online Games are here! Today we do GTA Online Stuff! ‣ Next Episode _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Jul 20, 2016, _Trump fever takes hold in Cleveland; Donald Trump rejects speechwriter's resignation; Hollywood mourns Garry Marshall._


----------



## ourwater

Unreal Engine 4 Tutorial - Basic AI Navigation, Tesla Dev, _Published on May 12, 2014, In this tutorial we will setup some basic AI that can navigate in our map. We will do this by using Navmesh volumes and also simple move to nodes within blueprint._


----------



## ourwater

2016 July 12 - Midweek MTB Solitude XC Mountain Bike Race, Grnhrnt29, Published on Jul 16, 2016, _This is my helmet cam video of the Midweek MTB cross country mountain bike race at Solitude Resort, close to Salt Lake City, Utah, on July 12th, 2016. This race was 3 laps, totaling about 13.2 miles with 2430 feet of climbing._


----------



## ourwater

Celebrity Big Brother UK: S15 E09b


----------



## AllTheSame

watching The Big Bang Theory now.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Jul 20, 2016, _ Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Senator Tom Cotton of Arkansas, Michael Cohen, special counsel to Donald Trump, Republican pollster Kellyanne Conway, Republican strategists Ken McKay and Alex Castellanos._


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play Alpha Centauri [P1of10], Necroscope86 Subscribe, _Published on Aug 4, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

ARK: Survival Evolved - LiveStream #7, RapBeer, _Published on Mar 31, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Jesse Ventura On How Bernie Sanders Killed His Own Movement, _Former Minnesota Governor Jesse Ventura opens up about being rebuffed by Bernie Sanders and identifies the moment he thinks the former presidential candidate killed his own movement. Then, he tells Larry about his new book, "Sh*t Politicians Say."_


----------



## ourwater

How to test an SMTP server - Send email from command prompt, Tekmaster Assist, _Published on Sep 17, 2012, This shows how to test that an SMTP server is working correctly by issuing step by step SMTP commands using the telnet program at the Windows command prompt. This same technique works on Linux and Unix at the terminal command line. Please note that this is for testing purposes only and must NOT be used for sending any unsolicited email messages._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Jul 20, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Senator Tom Cotton of Arkansas, Michael Cohen, special counsel to Donald Trump, Republican pollster Kellyanne Conway, Republican strategists Ken McKay and Alex Castellanos._


----------



## ourwater

Liquid Sky Cloud gaming- Stream any game, Emulator, and cloud desktop!, MobileDecay, _Published on Aug 25, 2015, Now this makes sense to me. _


----------



## ourwater

THE ABANDONED iOS Gameplay, IGV IOS and Android Gameplay Trailers, _Published on Dec 6, 2015 The Abandoned is an adventure game, where you need to survive in an area full of danger and mystery. Your goal is to stay alive and find the way out, fighting monsters and completing story missions, and not to become insane with anomalous fear that comes in the dark. You suddenly find yourself trapped in an area with no exit. Your main goal is to stay alive as long as possible. Whilst exploring the Zone you will find unknown artifacts and anomalies and meet weird creatures. Your character might starve to death or become insane, but you can fight these nightmares, the only thing you need - to be prepared for it. To stay alive you will need to hunt, gather supplies, build storages and asylums. You will be able to create tools, clothes and equipment. In due time your life will become quite comfortable, but the Zone is not the best place to spend the rest of your time in any case. You will need to find the way out. Beware of anomalies and abandoned buildings; they are treacherous and sometimes even deadly. The changing of time during the day will please you with unexpected surprises. The fear is stronger in the dark and the chance to be driven insane increases greatly. Even if you fail, remember - death is only the beginning. The beginning of a new journey! ***Note: Compatible with iPhone 5, iPad Mini 2 and iPad 3 or higher required. . WILL NOT RUN ON EARLIER DEVICES_


----------



## ourwater

Need For Speed No Limits - Lamborghini Accademia Event Ch.4 Gameplay Walkthrough #78(iOS), _Henry Gan, Published on Dec 25, 2015, Need For Speed No Limits - Gameplay Walkthrough #78 Lamborghini Accademia Special Event Ch.4 1080p, iPhone 6 Plus_


----------



## ourwater

Fast And Furious Offroad Charger Build!!! - GTA 5 PC Mods, _AR12Gaming, Published on Jul 21, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Forza Horizon 2 Open Lobby Cruise/King/Drifting - TwinTurbo 900+Hp Devil R35 (livestream), _TheSLAPTrain, Published on Oct 2, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

The future of surround sound? Auro 3D, _AVForums, Published on Mar 12, 2014, Auro 3D inventor Wilfried Van Baelen takes us on a tour of Galaxy Studios and explains the advantages of the new immersive surround sound format. If you have any interest in cinema or home cinema sound, the system explained in the video will be very appealing. What are your thoughts?_


----------



## ourwater

FH2 GoPro 1000+HP Highway Drifting Online w/Rising Drift Rebel/R35/TRD Supra, _TheSLAPTrain, Published on May 26, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

How to setup parental control on google chrome browser, _DEE Z, Published on Nov 24, 2015, [ Best parental control setup for google chrome ] Tips for protect Adult content from google chrome browser . How to make safe google chrome browser._


----------



## ourwater

Norton WiFi Privacy: Public Property,


----------



## ourwater

Killing Floor - LiveStream, _RapBeer, Published on Apr 3, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

How-To Extract an ".exe" File, _ClearTechInfo, Uploaded on Mar 14, 2010_ XCOM 2 - Avenger Defense Gameplay - SAVE THE AVENGER - Preview Gameplay [Legend], _ChristopherOdd, Published on Jan 7, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Jul 21, 2016, _Donald Trump, from Building an Empire to Presidential Nominee; Fox News Chief Roger Ailes Resigns_


----------



## januarygirl

Bates Motel


----------



## ourwater

How to Transfer LG G3 Data to iPhone SE, Sync iPhone SE with LG G3 Directly, _iPhone SE, Published on Apr 11, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2002 EA Games Episódio 7 Nem Tão Retro, _DjMagnoGamesRetro, Published on Jul 16, 2015, Galera Halo Aqui Trazendo o 7º Episódio Do nem tão retro e para abrir esse episódio trago-lhe o Exclusivo Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2 de PS2. Abraços a todos Vocês Fiquem com Deus e Até a Próxima Game_


----------



## ourwater

Apache Tutorial install and run Apache web server in Ubuntu Linux, _Basic Linux Installation Configuration, Published on Jul 15, 2016, Apache Tutorial install and run Apache web server in Ubuntu Linux, if you like then subscribe !!!!_


----------



## ourwater

User profile service failed the logon User profile cannot be loaded, _Britec09, Published on Feb 10, 2014, User profile service failed the logon User profile cannot be loaded_


----------



## Toad Licker

Orhan Black: Newer Elements of Our Defense


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## CopadoMexicano

2008 Alamo Valero Bowl


----------



## ourwater

R.B.I. Baseball 2 - Nes Playthrough, _Wounded Turtle, Published on Jul 17, 2015, Developed by Tengen Released in 1990_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks, Thu, Apr 10, 2014, _Stephen Colbert Replaces Letterman, Limbaugh Fumes | The Sad Reason This Man Lost 24 Years | Even At 35,000 Feet The Government Can Spy On You | Republicans FINALLY Moving On From Benghazi? | Sorority Girls In Trouble For Improper Use Of Dog Treats _


----------



## ourwater

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege | Multiplayer | GamePlay PC [email protected] fps, _MAZAVS, Published on Apr 16, 2016, Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six® Осада - новая часть всемирно известной серии шутеров от первого лица, разработанная Ubisoft Montreal._


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Where are you scooby doo? Boomerang


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Republican National Convention, _Megan Murphy, Washington bureau chief for Bloomberg; Ron Fournier, political columnist at the National Journal and the Atlantic; and Jerry Seib, Washington bureau chief at the Wall Street Journal. We conclude with Republican strategist Roger Stone._


----------



## ourwater

Horizon Zero Dawn Gameplay Walkthrough Part 1 28 Minutes of Gameplay 1080p Demo, _UpcomingTopGames, Published on Jun 21, 2016, More info about the game- Horizon Zero Dawn is an upcoming action role-playing video game in development by Guerrilla Games and published by Sony Computer Entertainment for the PlayStation 4 in 2016. It will be the first intellectual property developed by Guerrilla Games since Killzone in 2004 and will _


----------



## ourwater

[PC Longplay] Quake 2 - Single Player - Part 1 of 2 |HD|, _DarkShadowRage2, Uploaded on Dec 14, 2010 Part 1 of 2 of my longplay videos of Quake 2, I'm so glad I can upload videos this long now. Enjoy! Game Info: Quake 2_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Jul 22, 2016, _Shooting of Unarmed Black Man in Miami Causes Outrage; Donald Trump Accepts Republican Presidential Nomination; Roger Ailes Resigns From Fox News Amid Sexual Harassment Allegations_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Jul 22, 2016, _Hillary Clinton Selects Tim Kaine as Her Running Mate; Rielle Hunter, Daughter Quinn on Relationship with John Edwards Today; Prince George Celebrates Third Birthday_


----------



## ourwater

[PC Longplay] Quake 2 - Single Player - Part 2 of 2 |HD|, _DarkShadowRage2, Uploaded on Dec 15, 2010, Part 2 of 2 Of my longplay of Quake II _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Jul 21, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Rep. Steve Scalise of Louisiana, Rick Davis, former campaign manager for John McCain, the Washington Post's Jenna Johnson, the New York Times' David Sanger and Jim Rutenberg._


----------



## ourwater

Behr Paint Colors - Windows Phone App Tutorial, _Action Developers, Published on Aug 3, 2014, Windows Phone app to browse and search the Behr paint colors found at Home Depot. Add colors to a comparison list, favorites list, use your phone's camera to find matching paint colors._


----------



## ourwater

Configuring Replication - Sites and Subnets on Windows Server 2012 R2 part 24 of 33, _icrosoft MCSA/MCSE Learning Channel, Published on Sep 21, 2015, Windows Server 2012 Configuring Advanced Services (70-412) version 2015._


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, Lisa's First Word, _While trying to coax Maggie into saying her first word, Homer and Marge talk about how Lisa spoke hers._


----------



## ourwater

NEED FOR SPEED (2015) Part 59 - Grünes Licht geben!! (Xbox One) / Lets Play NFS, _LPN05, Published on Jan 24, 2016, NEED FOR SPEED (2015) - Grünes Licht geben!! (Xbox One) / Lets Play NFS_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Jul 22, 2016, _Deadly terror attack in Germany; Hillary Clinton picks Tim Kaine for Veep, Prince George turns three._


----------



## ourwater

Using IR Filters, _littleBits Electronics, Published on Apr 24, 2014, In this video, we are using the IR LED to beam a music signal to a Light Sensor attached to a Speaker. At first the signal is very weak because the visible light is drowning out the infrared signal. When we turn on a nearby lamp, the infrared signal becomes totally drowned out and the music stops. However, when we put an infrared filter over the Light Sensor, the music comes back louder than ever. _


----------



## ourwater

Racer 2 by Dune (Atari Falcon game), _evldhs, Published on Jan 3, 2015, Racer 2 by Dune, Atari Falcon game released at Sillyventure 2014. I SUCK at playing so you are warned. Recorded from a Falcon 030/16 VGA to composite PAL conversion, not ideal, but it's what I got._


----------



## ourwater

Super Mario Galaxy 2 - Part 36: Nintendo Surveillance Agency, _BrainScratch Commentaries, Published on May 13, 2016, Part 36 of the Super Mario Galaxy 2 playthrough... more Green Stars, yay. _


----------



## ourwater

Dashboard camera. Line 67. Winter - Ayalon Mall, Ramat Gan, Israel, _על גלגלים On Wheels, Published on Jul 1, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Pentium 233 MMX Rebuild Part 1: Old PC Necromancy, _praskieva_Computing, Published on Jan 20, 2015 I revive my first PC's CPU and motherboard after years of being in storage. _


----------



## ourwater

Прохождение игры Rally Point 5., _Azeratik Minecraft, Published on Jul 9, 2016, Пишите коментарии и ставьте лайки._


----------



## ourwater

How to Free up iCloud storage space iPhone iPod iPad, iCloud full FIX, acguevara, Published on Aug 19, 2014 Managing your iCloud Storage, how to free up iCloud space, ho two avoid paying apple for extra iCloud storage, what to do when iCloud storage gets Full, how to clear space in your iCloud storage.iPhone 6 iPhone 6plus iPhone 5s iPhone 5c iPhone 5 iPhone 4S iPhone 4 iPhone 3GS iPad retina display iPad mini retina display, iPad 4 ipad3 iPad 2 iPad 1 iPod touch iPad mini iPad air Macbook pro, macbook retina display, iMac, OSX, mavericks, iCloud, macbook air, mac mini iOS 7 iOS 6 iOS 5 iOS 8[/I] Duck Hunt - 1 Duck (Actual NES Capture), WatchmeplayNintendo , Published on Jan 20, 2015 This is a capture of me playing the 1 Duck mode (Game A) in Duck Hunt for the NES. This is not an emulator. This footage was captured directly from my front-loading NES using a real Super Mario [/I]


----------



## ourwater

THX vs. Dolby vs. CMSS-3D headphone sound in Battlefield 3, _FrekeOne, Published on Mar 30, 2013 Important: Set Your audio to stereo (2.0) and use headphones pls to get the correct sound!!!_


----------



## ourwater

GRE Tunnel Theory and Configuration: CCNP Routing and Switching ROUTE 300-, _Pearson IT Certification, Published on Aug 12, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Call of Duty : Black Ops 2 | Mision 4 | Base Spectre en Español HD, _Nic0lasGamer, Published on Dec 18, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

Payment Plans for Project Fi (Nexus 6P), _Happi Fix, Published on Jan 7, 2016, A breakdown of the monthly payment plans for Project Fi from Google! _


----------



## ourwater

Nintendo 64 Longplay [036] Wipeout 64, World of Longplays, Published on Jul 8, 2014, Played by: Mad-Matt


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl: See Ya


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Scandal


----------



## kesker




----------



## EmyMax

Dawson's Creek Season 2 Episode 12


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Jul 24, 2016, _Another Email Scandal Emerges Ahead of the Democratic National Convention; Guests: Robby Mook, Bernie Sanders, Paul Manafort, Matt Dowd, Donna Brazile, Keith Ellison, Tom Cole_


----------



## ourwater

wDMSS Lite for Windows Phone 8, _dfizzbom, Published on Aug 15, 2013, Short demo of wDMSS Lite cctv camera app for windows phone 8._


----------



## ourwater

'Huge difference' between 1984 and 2002 riots: Rahul, _After admitting "role of some Congressmen" in 1984, Rahul says they have been "punished for it." Rahul accuses Narendra Modi government further on riots, says Modi govt was involved in the riots., 27 JAN 2014, 9:55PM IST_


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, July 24, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" - LIVE from the DNC in Philadelphia - Clinton Campaign Chief Strategist Joel Benenson, Trump Campaign Chairman Paul Manafort & a Sunday Panel of Brit Hume, Anne Gearan, George Will, Amy Walter._


----------



## ourwater

Spin Tires | Multiplayer with Mods! | Exclusive Gameplay | Part 1, _TC9700Gaming, Published on Feb 15, 2015, Don't forget to click that like button and comment below! _


----------



## SouthWest

Daredevil season 2 episode 7: Semper Fidelis, and Archer season 7 episode 4: Motherless Child


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Battlefront Gameplay - HUGE Battle of Endor w/ Vehicles!! (60fps) Livestream, _MassiveG, Streamed live on Nov 16, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Twitch @Abdooki, _Aj JarilAj, Streamed live on Jul 19, 2016_


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Too Far Gone


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Last Ship
~ Scandal


----------



## twitchy666

*Forces of Nature*

I got into documentaries at school
told by teachers

thes have changed during my life

unsure if they've been more important or if old ones were

Johnny Ball good for me
and my math schoolteacher

Should have tried a biological and geological career
instead of my electronics & physics degree

what matters to the world; what people want/need. Fuzzy


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Going, Going, Gone


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Republican National Convention, _Steve Mnuchin, national finance chair for the campaign of Donald Trump. Tom Barrack, real-estate investor and longtime friend of Donald Trump. Ian Bremmer, president of the Eurasia group, and David Sanger of The New York Times._ #PIP Supreme Commander FAF Multiplayer Gameplay 6 FFA Player - Who is the Phantom?, _MasterofRoflness, Published on Apr 24, 2015 Some Phantom and betrayals going on in this video. Maybe some experimentals to boot as well._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Sheila E. On Losing Prince and the Current State of Music, _Legendary drummer Sheila E. opens up about the untimely death of her close friend and music partner Prince, discussing special moments she shared with the icon and whether or not we will hear Prince's unreleased music in the near future._ #PIP NES Longplay [029] Ninja Gaiden, _World of Longplays, Uploaded on Feb 17, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Mon, Jul 25, 2016, _DNC has a tumultuous start; cyber investigation fingers Russia for DNC hack; Prince Harry discusses silence about his mother's death._ #PIP 9 Xcode 7 Setup Custom TableView Cell with Class, _9 Xcode 7 Setup Custom TableView Cell with Class, Published on Nov 26, 2015 Xcode 7 Custom tableview cell tutorial. In this episode you will create a new custom class which subclasses UITableViewCell. By Assigning this class as the Class for the cell you created in storyboard you will be able to add IBOutlets and IBActions for your custom UI elements: Find the files for this project here:_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Jul 22, 2016, _Mark Halperin and Michael Bender are joined by Stephanie Schriock, president of Emily's List, Republican strategist Ed Rogers, and the Washington Post's Phil Rucker on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._ #PIP Battlefield Hardline - HEADSHOTS! (Rescue Mode Gameplay), _MrHurriicaneLP, Published on Mar 29, 2015 Playing some Rescue on Battlefield Hardline with some friends. I really enjoy round based shooters, and the new Rescue mode could make for some fun videos. Battlefield Hardline Playlist -_


----------



## ourwater

Supreme Commander Epic #34 - 2v2v2 on The Dark Heart, _Gyle, Published on Feb 26, 2016, A Forged Alliance Cast In aid of Community Awareness._


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College spring game football on sec espn


----------



## ourwater

Getting Started In Digital Scrapbooking with Photoshop Elements 11, _Design House Digital, Published on Mar 25, 2013, This video by Mary Shaw introduces you to the basics of Digital Scrapbooking using Photoshop Elements 11. Brought to you by www.designhousedigital.com. Credits: ImagineNation (Jennifer Donegan) Live, Love, Laugh Kit_


----------



## ourwater

Labyrinth Metal Ball Maze Game Of Skill, _LuckyPennyShop.com, Watch our product feature video for a Labyrinth Metal Ball Maze Game Of Skill. _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Democratic National Convention, _Robby Mook, campaign manager for Hillary Clinton's 2016 presidential campaign; Amy Chozick of the New York Times; EJ Dionne of the Washington Post; Matthew Dowd of ABC News and Steve McMahon, political strategist and media consultant._ #PIP Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze Co-Op Red Hot Rambi PART 24 Wii U HD Gameplay Walkthrough Coop, _SwimmingBird941, Published on Mar 21, 2014 Welcome back to Donkey Kong Country, the beautiful island & home to Donkey, Diddy, Dixie, & Cranky. That is...until the evil Snowmads, viking conquers with chilling ice magic, take over the place. Tropical Freeze is here, the new 1-2 Player Co-Op adventure in glorious HD from Nintendo & developer Retro Studios. I hope _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Jul 26, 2016, _1 Hostage Killed in Attack at French Church; 'Mothers of the Movement' Speak Out Ahead of DNC Speech; Secrets of 'Harry Potter and the Cursed Child'._ #PIP Supreme Commander - FAF Cast 45 - Average Joes #7, _Gyle, Published on Feb 18, 2013 A Forged Alliance Cast In aid of Community Awareness. For Forged Alliance Forever Community Client please visit -_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Jul 25, 2016, _Democratic National Convention kicked off with an email hacking scandal that forced the DNC chair to resign followed by Sanders supporters marching in protest and booing from the convention floor._ #PIP Supreme Commander Forged Alliance Forever - 4v4 A.I. Attack!, _MasterofRoflness, Published on Apr 6, 2015 Can we survive 4 A.I`s? Turn in now I guess! Welcome to Supreme Commander Forged Alliance Gameplay! In this video will show off the mod Forged _


----------



## ourwater

Predictive Analytics With Microsoft SQL Server R, _Keshav Singh, Published on May 14, 2016, Microsoft SQL Server 2016 RC3 has embraced world most powerful analytical scripting language R. This demo we build a predictive model and learn to build, deploy it on the Microsoft SQL Server. We predict the salary of hire candidates of an organization with a basic linear regression model. The response variable is salary while the regressors being Age, Experience and Gender._


----------



## ourwater

Hidden SMS app on iPod Touch in iOS 4.2 Versions, _nickjuly4A, Published on Oct 14, 2011 There's a hidden SMS app on iPod Touch (and possibly iPad) in iOS 4.2x versions. In iOS 4.1 (and possibly other pre- 4.2 versions) the SMS app was just a blank screen with the navigation bar at the top, and in iOS 4.3 versions this hidden SMS app was disabled._ #PIP How to find the nearest cell tower | _weBoost, Published on Nov 13, 2015, To learn more about signal boosters and how they can improve your cellular signal strength visit us online._


----------



## ourwater

Supreme Commander - FAF Cast 44 - Setons #3, _Gyle, Published on Feb 15, 2013, A Forged Alliance Cast In aid of Community Awareness. Replay sent in by: BC_Dexter_


----------



## May19

Gotham <3


----------



## ourwater

Supreme Commander FAF Multiplayer Gameplay 8 Player FFA - Deserts of Missiles, _Published on May 1, 2015 It gets hot and sandy in this game of Supreme Commander FAF! Mods :_


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Junior: Rattled


----------



## catcharay

The bachelorette, second last show for some empty indulgence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosura

I've been hearing a lot of good stuff about "Stranger Things" on Netlfix so I've been binge watching. Currently on episode 5, and it's right up my alley. Dark and mysterious, but not not overly bleak.


----------



## ourwater

NBC TODAY Show: Give It Away: 5 Lucky Viewers Win Juicers from KLG, Hoda, _Time for our weekly Give It Away segment: Kathie Lee and Hoda spin the drum and select five lucky viewers who'll each receive a powerful juicer worth more than $400!_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect Tue, Jul 26, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Senator Bob Casey of Pennsylvania, Priorities USA's Guy Cecil, Democratic strategist Michael Feldman and Republican pollster Kellyanne Conway on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._ #PIP Duck Hunt - Clay Shooting (Actual NES Capture), _ WatchmeplayNintendo, Published on Jan 20, 2015, This is a capture of me playing the Clay Shooting mode (Game C) in Duck Hunt for the NES. This is not an emulator. This footage was captured directly from my front-loading NES using a real Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt cartridge and the NES Zapper._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Lenny Dykstra On Revelations from New Book, Steroid Use & World Series Title, _ Former MLB all-star centerfielder Lenny Dykstra joins Larry for a candid conversation about his career highs and lows, including that legendary 1986 World Series title and his famed steroid use._ #PIP Supreme Commander FAF - Giant Lake of Doom, _MasterofRoflness, Published on Apr 7, 2015 Sorry this is a reupload due to rendering issues Welcome to Supreme Commander Forged Alliance Gameplay! In this video will show off the mod Forged _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Jul 27, 2016, _ Joe Biden Discusses Unity of Democratic Party; Body Cam Captures Cop Rescuing Women, Kids From Shooting; Workout Wednesday With Trainer Layla Luciano._ #PIP Loma Linda 360: Loma Linda at Home and Abroad, _LLUHealth, Published on Jan 16, 2013, In this show we explore some of the known and lesser known ways that Loma Linda impacts our local and international community. From working with local homeless youth to protected endangered turtles in Honduras to taking healthcare to the next level, Loma Linda's impact is far and wide. _


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars: Children of the Force,_With the information from the stolen holocron, Darth Sidious orders Cad Bane to kidnap several force sensitive children for his scheme._ #PIP Mario & Luigi: Dream Team - Gameplay Walkthrough Part 32 - Imposter! (Nintendo 3DS), ZackScottGames, Published on Nov 20, 2013, Thanks for every Like and Favorite! They really help! This is Part 32 of the Mario and Luigi Dream Team Gameplay Walkthrough for the Nintendo 3DS! Mario and Luigi find out someone is not who they appear to be.[/I] &, ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Tue, Jul 26, 2016, Hillary Clinton makes history; French priest brutally murdered in attack in church; IP address linked Russia to DNC attack.[/I]


----------



## ourwater

Ace Combat Assault Horizon :: (Mission 13) Aftermath :: (HD) :: Difficulty Ace, _MEAxMasterElite, Uploaded on Oct 19, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play Unreal Tournament - Part 2 - UT2004, sambonz, _Published on Mar 10, 2014, Part 2 of my 'Let's Play' gameplay and commentary in the classic shooter, Unreal Tournament, by Epic Games and Digital Extremes._


----------



## ourwater

Universe or Multiverse? New String Theory ☆ Parallel Universes & Timelines ☆ Best Full Documentary, _WhiteTimeHealing, Published on Aug 13, 2014, The Fabric of the Cosmos: Universe or Multiverse? - by Scientists, hosted by Brian Greene_


----------



## ourwater

Modern Interest Rate Modelling with Collateral, Funding and Credit (Part 2) - Session Sample, _Quants Hub, Published on Apr 17, 2014, Presenter Massimo Morini discusses A new modelling framework and The role of collateral._


----------



## ourwater

World of Tanks - The Firefly - TD in disguise - Patch 9 8, _Arthur Chapman, Published on Jun 22, 2015_


----------



## SouthWest

Daredevil season 2 episode 8: Shadows in the Glass, and Archer season 7 episode 6: Bel Panto Part 1


----------



## ourwater

Need For Speed Most Wanted Black Edition специальное прохождение. Продолжительность погони., _Wormix. Victory D. S., Published on Aug 10, 2013, "10+" Разверните описание._


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: The Yolk's On You


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Ride Along


----------



## CopadoMexicano

espn highly questionable


----------



## CopadoMexicano

espn pardon the interruption


----------



## Fever Dream

Mr Robot (season 2)

It's bugging the h*!! out me where that song is from in the last episode, during the flashback scene when Elliot first puts on the mask. I'm fairly certain it's from a video game. Strange thing to be bothered about I guess, oh well. :stu


----------



## ourwater

How to use cain and abel and get rid of the acceptor socket error., _Clarence Martin, Published on Dec 11, 2013, This is a tut that i very so hope helped. Links Cain and Abel:_


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Ousted DNC Chairwoman Faces More Problems Over Email Leak, _Florida Congresswoman Debbie Wasserman Schultz resigned as chair of the DNC amid controversy over leaked emails. But, did she also break election rules in her primary fight back home? Her Democratic opponent says yes._ #PIP Supreme Commander #3 - 2v2 Waters of Isis - Supreme Commander Forged Alliance Forever, Supreme Commander 2 - Chapitre 3 - Mission 2 : Les dangers de la technologie, _thibaultrh, Published on Jul 17, 2016, Suivez la chaine sur Facebook: _


----------



## ourwater

Urban exploration: Abandoned homes and car, _The440plymouth, Published on Oct 25, 2014 A new day of Urban exploration, looking at 2 homes and an old car, thanks for watching. Facebook_ #PIP ABC Nightline: Thu, Jul 28, 2016, _Being Hillary; In It to Win_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Jul 28, 2016, _Hillary Clinton Joins President Obama at DNC; Bill O'Reilly Defends Controversial White House Slave Comments; Chris Evert Gets Candid: Did Menopause Contribute to Her Divorce?_ #PIP Multiplayer :: Assetto Corsa :: Super Cars :: Track IR, _Old Man Gaming, Published on Jan 4, 2016, Dragged my old TrackIR out of the cupboard and jumped onto a public server with a few friends for a blast. What a scream . I finally came in 3rd but made a few mistakes which you will see. The R8 behind me was making ground on the final laps as my tyres were knackered but never mind, I enjoyed it._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Malcolm Gladwell On Revisiting History, Religion, & Trump, _New York Times-bestselling author and explorer of life's mysteries Malcolm Gladwell unpacks Donald Trump's seemingly impossible achievement, the swift acceptance of gay marriage in the United States._ #PIP Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island Video Walkthrough 1/2, _SaikyoMog, Published on Jan 6, 2014, This is the first of two videos in the video walkthrough / playthrough / runthrough / etc of the SNES game Yoshi's Island. This video goes from the start of the game to stage 4-4._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Jul 28, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Senator Amy Klobuchar of Minnesota, Stephanie Schriock, president of Emily's List, Lisa Caputo, former press secretary to First Lady Hillary Rodham Clinton, Rev. Jesse Jackson. #PIP Types of Bank Accounts⎥Financial Literacy Published on Jan 5, 2016, This video identifies the types of bank accounts and is part of our banking series. There are numerous different accounts offered by banks, and a basic skill in financial literacy is understanding the types and differences._


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Hell Comes to Quahog, _After Peter uses Meg's money to buy himself a tank, she gets a job at the new Super Store USA; but when the corporate giant sucks up all the city's electricity, Brian and Stewie must team up to save the town from sweltering._ #PIP First Amendment Test: Security Guard Threatens to Detain Me & Calls DHS/FPS Federal Police, _First Amendment Tests, Published on Jan 22, 2016_


----------



## GataChica

Mr. Robot new season two episode init_1


----------



## ourwater

How To Uninstall/Downgrade iOS 10 to iOS 9 Without Losing Data, _EverythingApplePro, Published on Jun 17, 2016, How To Uninstall iOS 10 & Downgrade Back to iOS 9.3.2 Without Losing Any Data. Super Easy. Firmware Download:_ #PIP ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Jul 28, 2016, _Chelsea Clinton gets ready to introduce Her Mother at the DNC; Donald Trump says he was being sarcastic and not encouraging espionage with Russia; Pope Francis falls while saying mass in Poland._


----------



## AFoundLady

Issues conversing with a lady in this shop. I asked her for something and she shows me a stapler....what?....


----------



## ourwater

Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak - Multiplayer #2 - 4 Player FFA!, _GGMarZhill | TheLegion.gg, Published on Jan 21, 2016, Let's Play Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak Multiplayer! Please comment, like and subscribe if you want to see more content!_


----------



## ourwater

Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak - Multiplayer #3 - Artifact Retrieval 3vs3, _GGMarZhill | TheLegion.gg, Published on Jan 23, 2016, Let's Play Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak Multiplayer! Please comment, like and subscribe if you want to see more content!_


----------



## ourwater

Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak - Multiplayer #4 - 2vs2 Artifact Retrieval, _GGMarZhill | TheLegion.gg, Published on Jan 23, 2016, Let's Play Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak Multiplayer! Please comment, like and subscribe if you want to see more content!_


----------



## ourwater

Tower Defence Games: Stalingrad [Level 1: German Invasion] in High-definition, _TorontoRaccoon, Uploaded on Jul 16, 2010, Many people have said it is a hard game..._


----------



## ourwater

Soldats Inconnus - Episode IV - Infirmière !, _Leviath40, Published on Jul 2, 2014, La guerre est avant tout une affaire d'hommes. La Grande Guerre va pourtant donner une place cruciale au rôle des femmes, que ce soit à l'arrière mais également sur le front. Il n'y a pas une plaie qu'une femme ne puisse refermer, sur le corps comme dans le coeur des hommes._


----------



## ourwater

Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 5 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 6, 2014, Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary The game is available on the PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 and PC , my playthrough / Let's play of Alien _


----------



## ourwater

Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 6 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 6, 2014, Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary The game is available on the PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 and PC , my playthrough / Let's play of Alien _


----------



## ourwater

Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 7 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 6, 2014, Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary The game is available on the PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 and PC , my playthrough / Let's play of Alien _


----------



## ourwater

Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 8 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 6, 2014, Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary The game is available on the PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 and PC , my playthrough / Let's play of Alien _ #PIP Planetside 2 - m18 Rotary - 60 FPS, _Published on Nov 1, 2014, Feel like supporting me?_


----------



## ourwater

Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 9 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014, Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary The game is available on the PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 and PC , my playthrough / Let's play of Alien Isolation gameplay is using the PS4_


----------



## ourwater

Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 10 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary,_ HassanAlHajry, HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014, Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, The game is available on the PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 and PC , my playthrough / Let's play of Alien Isolation gameplay is using the PS4_


----------



## ourwater

Tutorial Video RealProducer Basic in StreamingHosting.tk, _StreamingHosting, Uploaded on Nov 14, 2011, Tutorial used RealProducer Basic 11 for Live Streaming in ServerStreaming.TK and IndoStreaming.TK_


----------



## ourwater

Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 12 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014 Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, The game is available on the PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 and PC , my playthrough / Let's play of Alien _ #PIP Copy of WHERE IS MY 50 DOLLAR STARBUCKS COFFEE!?!??!?, _NightmareBZG, Published on Jul 29, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

YouTube's Copyright and Fair Use Policy, _ADoseofBuckley , Published on Feb 7, 2016, Petey the Play Button explains just how YouTube's copyright policy works, and how they help small channels who are targeted by entities who take down content that is protected by fair use laws. Support one of the few independent, non-partnered, non-ad driven channels (of this size or bigger) on YouTube by purchasing more entertainment! YouTube Autopsy:_ #PIP Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 13 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014, Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary The game is available on the PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 and PC , my playthrough / Let's play of Alien_


----------



## ourwater

Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 14 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014, Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary The game is available on the PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 and PC , my playthrough / Let's play of Alien _


----------



## ourwater

Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 15 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014, Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary The game is available on the PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 and PC , my playthrough / Let's play of Alien _


----------



## ourwater

Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 16 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, HassnAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014, Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary The game is available on the PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 and PC , my playthrough / Let's play of Alien [/I]


----------



## ourwater

RedZone Weather Severe Weather Coverage by Spinks Megginson (3/1/2016) _RedZone Weather, Streamed live on Mar 1, 2016, This was the live streaming video coverage provided by Spinks Megginson - RedZone Weather during the tornado warning that affected the southern side of the Birmingham metro area and portions of Shelby County, AL during the evening hours of Tuesday, March 1, 2016. Severe weather coverage will be provided during active tornado warnings across portions of southwest Alabama and northwest Florida on the RedZone Weather live stream, available on YouTube._ #PIP Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 17 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014, Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary The game is available on the PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 and PC , my playthrough / Let's play of Alien_


----------



## ourwater

World of Warships - Arizona Premium, _Notser, Published on Jul 2, 2016 Arizona Premium Battleship will be released in the near future, we check out how she performs on the high seas. First game is on Strait and we're mid tier in a match-up against some solid ships. I make some bad decisions but overall the game works out pretty well for the Arizona. Second game we're the low tier, this should be a good gauge on how she can perform in the worst case scenario. Hope you enjoy both games and have a wonderful day! Tier VI American Battleship Arizona Replay for replay submission_ #PIP Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 18 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014 Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary The game is available on the PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 and PC , my playthrough / Let's play of Alien _


----------



## ourwater

Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 19 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary HassanAlHajry, _Published on Oct 7, 2014, Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary The game is available on the PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 and PC , my playthrough / Let's play of Alien _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Jul 29, 2016, _Hillary Clinton Accepts Democratic Presidential Nomination, Concerns Grow Over the Zika Virus in Florida: Skydiver Plans to Jump With No Parachute._ #PIP Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 20 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014, play lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary The game is available on the PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 and PC , my playthrough / Let's play of Alien Isolation gameplay is using the PS4 Version at 1080p and i will review the gameplay from the opening to the ending_


----------



## ourwater

Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 23 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 24 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _Published on Oct 7, 2014, Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary The game is available on the PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 and PC , my playthrough / Let's play of Alien Isolation gameplay is using the PS4 Version at 1080p and i will review the gameplay from the opening to the ending_


----------



## ourwater

Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 25 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered: The School Run, _Dad faces a job-threatening controversy at school; Mum starts a turf war with her sister; and Ben continues lying. #PIP Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 26 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

WoT Gameplay #146 - T-54 on Abbey, _SpaceGK, Published on Jun 18, 2016, It's 2v5. Can me and tbrays11 carry???_ #PIP Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 28 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

World of Tanks - T-54 - 10 Kills - 8.1k Damage - 2k base xp [Replay|HD], _WoT - Bame's Replay e'Universe, Published on Jul 10, 2016, • World of Tanks (WoT) - T-54 - 10 Kills - 8.1k Damage - 2k base xp - Ace Tanker - Kolobanov's & Pool's medal Player: Splice Region: RU_ #PIP Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 29 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

World of Tanks - AMX CDC - 11 Kills - 7.5k Damage - SW [Replay|HD], _WoT - Bame's Replay e'Universe, Published on Jul 9, 2016, • World of Tanks (WoT) - AMX CDC - 11 Kills - 7.5k Damage - Subscriber Weekend (SW) - Ace Tanker - Pool's medal - crucial contribution Player: happy_Dog01 [BOTTT] Region: EU_ #PIP Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 30 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

World of Tanks - Grille 15 - 11 Kills - 11.5k Damage - #Carry [Replay|HD], _WoT - Bame's Replay e'Universe, Published on Jul 5, 2016, • World of Tanks (WoT) - Grille 15 - 11 Kills - 11.5k Damage - #Carry - Ace Tanker - Pool's medal Player: DarkDoll Region: RU_ #PIP Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 31 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

World of Tanks Grille 15 - 13 Kills 8,9K Damage, _Lacho WoT Replays, Published on Jun 22, 2016, Subscribe for more replays! Submit your replays at: - check 'About' _ #PIP Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 32 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014 _


----------



## ourwater

World of Tanks T49 - 10 Kills 6,2K Damage, _Lacho WoT Replays, Published on Jun 22, 2016 Subscribe for more replays! Submit your replays at: check 'About'_ #PIP Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 34 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014, Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 PS4 Gameplay lets play playthrough let's play - No Commentary Alien Isolation Walkthrough Part 1 Gameplay Part 1_


----------



## ourwater

World of Tanks T49 - 7 Kills 7,8K Damage, _Lacho WoT Replays, Published on Jun 16, 2016, Subscribe for more replays! Submit your replays at: check 'About'_ #PIP Alien Isolation Ending Alien Isolation Final BOSS Walkthrough Part 35 PS4 Gameplay lets play, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Oct 7, 2014_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

espn sports center


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sleeping Monster


----------



## CopadoMexicano

espn college game day live


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Scandal
~ Dark Matter
~ Killjoys


----------



## JayDivision

Dexter

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black: History Yet to Be Written


----------



## myself0500

I barely watch much tv anymore but some shows I still watch are Vikings and Better Call Saul .


----------



## ourwater

Foods That Are Safe to Eat After the Expiration Date, _AnswersVideo, Published on Dec 14, 2015_ #PIP World of Tanks G.W. E100 - 4 Kills 8,1K Damage, _Lacho WoT Replays, Published on Jun 25, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth Game On, _In the wake of more scandal, Trump and Clinton take each other down._


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Jul 31, 2016, _Donald Trump Criticizes Parents of American Soldier That Died in Iraq; Guests: Joe Biden, John Allen, Cenk Uygur, Alex Wagner, Kristen Soltis Anderson, Greta Van Susteren_ #PIP NES Longplay - Metroid (100% + best endsequence), _DerSchmu, Published on Dec 16, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

Policia e Ladrão - Cadeia da Sorte !! c/ Lucky Block Mod, _AuthenticGames, Published on Jul 25, 2014_ #PIP Family Guy: I Am Peter, Hear Me Roar, _When Peter gets reprimanded for telling politically incorrect jokes at work, he is forced to attend a woman's retreat for sensitivity training. But when he comes home embracing his newfound feminine side, he drives everyone crazy._


----------



## ourwater

Bad Drivers of San Antonio, Texas #31, _BadDriversofSouthCentralTexas, Published on Jun 26, 2016, Thanks for watching! If you enjoyed, make sure to leave a like :] Cameras: &#127909; &#127909; &#127909; G1W_


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Jul 31, 2016, _ This Week on "FOX News Sunday" an exclusive interview with Democratic Presidential Nominee Hillary Clinton & a Sunday Panel of George Will, Juan Williams, Julie Pace, Karl Rove.,_


----------



## ourwater

Magnus Carlsen vs John Nunn - Youth vs Experience 2006 - Sicilian, Najdorf (B90) , _kingscrusher, Published on Oct 29, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

AMERICAN VICTORY - World in Conflict: Soviet Assault - Mission 20, _Raptor, Published on Jan 18, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

#PIP Sample Video Clip from OC835ADT ADT Pulse Outdoor Camera, _ Zions Alarms, Published on Jun 23, 2016 This is a sample video taken from my OC835ADT ADT Pulse Camera back on April 1st. I think the quality is better than what is shown here since the camera is far away from my gateway and I have not installed a wifi range extender yet. I think I will add one and then post another video to show the difference. I would guess there is only around a 60% wifi signal where the camera is now. But it is a much larger picture than the oc810 and it is 720P. For more info check out the webpage_


----------



## ourwater

NEED FOR SPEED MOST WANTED Part 43 - Länge ist nicht alles (PC) / Lets Play NFSMW, _LPN05, Published on Jun 17, 2016, NEED FOR SPEED MOST WANTED - Länge ist nicht alles (PC) / Lets Play NFSMW_


----------



## ourwater

UK Proxy Server List - How to Get a British IP Address, _proxy guy, Published on Oct 28, 2014_ #PIP World of Tanks live stream: 9.15.1 WTF,_ GB, Streamed live on Jul 28, 2016_


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Watched season 1 of Stranger things. It was a heck of a lot better than i expected it to be. 

It's just too bad about all the occult/esoteric elements and predictive programming(portal and Cern). But i expect no less from them.


----------



## ourwater

NASA Video : Earth From Space Real Footage - Video From The International Space Station ISS, _Space Videos, Started streaming on Jul 24, 2016 PRE-RECORDED FOOTAGE - For the latest LIVE Video go here:_


----------



## HenDoggy

Last chance u


----------



## ourwater

Chapter 1:IP Phone Registration, _NETWORKERS HOME PVT LTD, Published on Mar 8, 2013, In this video I will register my IP Phones to Call Manager Express_


----------



## bewareofyou

Stranger Things.. soooo good.


----------



## ourwater

How to setup a Twitter Account for Your Business, _ Fresh Collaboration, Published on Jun 6, 2014, In this video, learn how to setup a Twitter account for your business and how to use it to create tweets and grow your followers._


----------



## ourwater

McWhinealot World of Tanks 23 Jan 2013 YOU NOOBS! 7/18, _Palora, Published on Jan 23, 2013 I can't believe i managed to play 18 of these god damn battles. Bad team - check, lots of random BS - check, freaking arty - check. A bad time for winning a good day for whining._


----------



## ourwater

NES Longplay [185] Dragon Warrior, _World of Longplays, Uploaded on Jan 19, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

Clear run box history on Windows, _Linglom.com, Published on Sep 15, 2015 If you execute command in run box, it usually keeps the command in history. It is useful if you need to use the command again, you don't have to type it. But if you are at public computer or maybe share this user account with someone else, they can see what have you done or which folder you accessed from the run box history so you may want to delete history from the run box. This video shows how to clear run box history on Windows. There are 4 methods which are as following: 1. Use registry editor to delete run history. (Skip to 00:45) This method can be used on Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8, and 10. But you should be careful with Windows registry, it could result in serious problem if you modify it incorrectly. You can try other following method with user interface if you're not comfortable with this method. 2. (UI) Clear File Explorer history on Windows 10 (Skip to 02:39) This method clear run box history, and also address bar, recent files, frequent accessed folders on File Explorer on Windows 10. 3. (UI) Clear search history on Windows 8.1 (Skip to 03:38) This method clear run box history and other local search history on Windows 8.1. 4. (UI) Clear run box history on Windows 7 (Skip to 04:35) This method clear run box history and also recently opened programs in the Start menu on Windows 7. * (UI) is refers to user interface which means you can follows the guide easier. And even you did something wrong, it won't cause serious problem to your system._


----------



## ourwater

1 Hour Countdown Timer, _startgrid, Published on Jun 17, 2012, One hour timer with beeps at the start and end._


----------



## SouthWest

Mr. Robot season 1 episode 3: eps1.2d3bug.mkv


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Four Weddings and a Grocery Game


----------



## ourwater

Federal Taxation: Lecture 3, _Rutgers Accounting Web, Published on Sep 14, 2015_


----------



## Mik3

bewareofyou said:


> Stranger Things.. soooo good.


This ^


----------



## Cashel

The Night Of


----------



## herk

Preacher

this show is bonkers. i'm not super invested in any of the characters, and it's kind of all over the place, but i'm interested to see where it goes and how it gets there


----------



## ourwater

DOOM 2016 PC - Upgrades - #02 Let's Play DOOM 2016 Gameplay, _SplatterCatGaming, Published on May 14, 2016, Let's Play Doom, the 2016 rebirth! Welcome to Doom, really excited about getting knee deep in the gameplay. Move over master chief, it's time for the original green soldier shine. _


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S06 E08


----------



## ourwater

On set for the final chapter of 'Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2', _MakingOf, Uploaded on Jul 7, 2011, Go on set with Daniel Radcliffe, Emma Watson, and Rupert Grint as Harry Potter gets ready for his final battle. _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Democratic National Convention, Day 4, _Eric Holder, former United States Attorney General; Marc Lasry, co-founder and C.E.O. of Avenue Capital Group; and political commentator James Carville. _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Jul 29, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Josh King, former White House director of production for presidential events for President Bill Clinton, Republican strategist Steve Schmidt, Democratic strategist Bob Shrum, and NBC News' Kasie Hunt._ #PIP Command & Control: Spec Ops Game Walkthrough, _Jab Game, Published on Nov 30, 2015 How to play Command & Control: Spec Ops Game. Play More Games:_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Jul 25, 2016, _Debbie Wasserman Schultz Booed Off DNC Stage | Trump Has Real Ties To Moscow. Did Russia Hack The DNC? | Trump's Convention Bump Puts Him Ahead Of Hillary | Roger Ailes Might Run Donald Trump's Presidential Campaign_


----------



## ourwater

PITTY | Blitz Chess #62: Tal vs. GM Zong Yuan Zhao/Elmar Magerramov (NImzo 4.f3)- ICC 5-minute pool, _GM Tal Baron, Published on Jul 13, 2016 That's it. I'm changing my internet supplier. You'll see the change hopfully Starting from Blitz #70. Let me know What you think in the comments below._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Aug 1, 2016: _Donald Trump Feuds With Parents of Fallen US Soldier; Investigators Search for Cause of Fatal Hot Air Balloon Crash; Cast of 'Suicide Squad' Visits _ #PIP DOOM 2016 Mission 13 Argent D nur The Well Ending Last Mission Boss Fight Olivia Pierce Doom 4, _ SweepersTonyAndNox, Published on May 14, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

How to Build a Wireless Home Network - Introduction to Wireless Computer Networking, _Computers & Mobiles, Published on Aug 24, 2014_ #PIP Graviteam Tactics Shield of the Prophet gameplay 4, _Warforgame Blogspot, Published on Jun 23, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek Voyager Season 4 Extras, Braving The Unknown


----------



## ourwater

Rain Sounds (30mins) on a Tin Roof - Florida Rainstorm _RainbirdHD, Published on Jun 14, 2012 Relax with the sound of rain hitting a tin roof for 30 minutes. This is a rain storm in Central Florida._


----------



## ourwater

Disney Infinity 3.0 - FINDING DORY Movie Playset Part 1 Morro Bay & Open Ocean Shallows, _kwingsletsplays, Published on Jun 17, 2016, The Final Disney Infinity 3 playset Finding Dory. Featuring Dory & Nemo from Disney Pixar Animations NEW film FINDING DORY! Don't miss out on all the fun as the Kwings Play Disney Infinity 3.0 for the Nintendo Wii U weekdays!_


----------



## ourwater

Kids Play It - Candy Land Board Game, _Game On Games, Published on Feb 5, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

IELTS listening practice | English listening test, _Crown Academy of English, Published on Oct 23, 2013, This is an IELTS listening practice video to help you practise for the IELTS test with this exercise with subtitles based on a British news report about a surprise event in London last week._


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Want You With Me


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Jul 27, 2016, _Erdogan Purging Political Opponents After Failed Coup In Turkey | Trump Wants Russia To Hack Hillary For Political Gain | Trump Using Old-Timey Sexism To Troll For Media Coverage? | Trump Confuses Clinton's Running Mate With Former Republican New Jersey G_ #PIP World of Warships - Rulebreaker, _The Mighty Jingles, Published on Jun 30, 2016, Japanese Destroyer Rulebook: 1. Never fire your guns. 2. Stay out of detection range._


----------



## ourwater

NEED FOR SPEED No Limits Android iOS Walkthrough - Part 221 - Car Series: Hyperspace Chapter 5, _gocalibergaming, Published on Jul 8, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Aug 2, 2016, _President Obama calls on Republicans to denounce Trump; Deadly bus crash in Fresno, Ca; "Star Trek" actor Anton Yelchin's parents file suit against Fiat-Chrysler over his death._ #PIP NO ADOPTION FOR YOU | Papers Please #7, _dead_dave01, Published on Jun 15, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Democratic National Convention; Andrew Solomon, _Katy Tur of NBC News; Megan Murphy, ashington bureau chief for Bloomberg; Jonathan Karl; chief White House correspondent for ABC News; and John Heilemann, managing editor at Bloomberg Politics. Andrew Solomon, author of "Far and Away." _ #PIP T-44 - Statistikmarathon Tag 36, Teil 2 - World of Tanks, _Wasilij Saizev, Published on Nov 14, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Aug 2, 2016 _CDC Issues Travel Warning in Florida Zika Outbreak; Miss Teen USA Speaks Out After Apology for Use of Racial Slurs; 'The Bachelorette' Finale: JoJo Fletcher Visits 'GMA'_ #PIP Create a Responsive Website Using HTML5 and CSS3, _ 1stWebDesigner, Published on Mar 16, 2013 This is a standalone complete HTML5 and CSS3 Website Building Tutorial. You can check the demo and download files here -_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Nick Cannon On Fatherhood, the Election, & Kevin Hart, _He might be the hardest working guy in Hollywood. Host-comedian-network exec Nick Cannon gets candid about his - and Kevin Hart's - success, explains why he isn't impressed with either presidential candidate._ #PIP How To Make Stickers!, _lexzee429, Published on Sep 17, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Man Who Led Clinton Impeachment in '98: I Like Bill, But I Don't Trust Hillary, _Bob Livingston, the former Republican congressman from Louisiana who led the House impeachment of Pres. Bill Clinton tells Larry why he will never trust Hillary with the presidency. And, 538's Harry Enten with what's behind the latest 2016 polls._


----------



## Michael1983

The X Files - The latest series. Not as good as the older seasons but still half decent.


----------



## ourwater

Google Maps Garage: Loading, Tweaking, and Exporting Data, _Google Developers, Streamed live on Dec 11, 2012, Mano Marks and Paul Saxman talk about basic *and* advanced techniques for loading data into a Google Map (JSON and Esri Shapefiles), creating map visualizations for tweaking data, and exporting data once they're happy and clean.,_. #PIP Epic Sniping, Russian Anti Tank Rifle - Heroes and Generals Russian AT Rifle Gameplay, _BaronVonGamez, Published on Jun 7, 2015 Heroes and Generals Russian PTRD Anti Tank Rifle Sniping Heroes & Generals Russian Gameplay - Vasilevsky Patch Update ●Heroes and Generals Playlist:_


----------



## ourwater

Block ads in Edge Browser on Windows 10, _Suibian Media, Published on Aug 6, 2015 How to block ads in Microsoft's new edge browser for Windows 10. 1) Copy list of hosts from here - _


----------



## ourwater

Stuck in the Middle: Stuck in Harley's Comet, _Harley decides to host an outdoor slumber party so she can watch a passing comet with all of her friends._


----------



## ourwater

Review: Hokusai Audio Editor for iPhone and iPod Touch, _ benicellguy, Published on Aug 9, 2014, Do you enjoy creating ringtones for your iOS devices? If you do, have you ever considered an app called "Hokusai Audio Editor?" If not, take some time to see how this app works and determine whether or not this fits your needs. Download link: Follow me on Follow me on/benicellguy_


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Puttin' On The Ritz


----------



## ourwater

COPS: S05 E27, _Fort Worth, TX,_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Aug 02, 2016, _Red Bull Extreme Flyer Skysurfs Through Clouds in Lightning Storm; These Fans Love 'Star Wars' So Much That They Made Their Own Films; Country's Biggest Stars Come Together For CMA Fest_


----------



## ourwater

Tideland Special Features, Jodelle Ferland Interview


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect Mon, Aug 1, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Rear Admiral Jamie Barnett of the U.S. Navy, Katrina Pierson, national spokesperson for the Trump campaign, Boris Epshteyn, a Trump surrogate, Dem. strategist Steve McMahon and Rep. strategist Alex Conant _ #PIP NCIS: Once a Hero , _At a hotel in Washington, a homeless hero Marine veteran falls to his death, and a maid finds the body of a 14-year-old girl. Gibbs and company investigate; Ducky, Abby, and McGee help, Lee goes undercover, and the team find the bad guys._


----------



## ourwater

Random iPhone Recording (Walking Round The House) Sunny Darko, _Sunny Darko', Published on Dec 14, 2012, Random iPHONE Receording from Sunny Darko _


----------



## ourwater

Absolute rc simulator landing and crashing, _dewayne G, Published on Jul 22, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Abandoned: University student village #Gilmore, _Fogarty Avenue, Published on Oct 14, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Top Gun Walkthrough/Gameplay NES HD 1080p, _EightBitHD, Published on Jul 12, 2012 ↓↓↓★☆★ Download links ★☆★↓↓↓ ➊ Free Games Download_


----------



## ourwater

Dominoes Dominoland 3 Guinness World Records, _Ahmed Samir, Published on Aug 1, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Commander Keen Episode 58: The Ruin of Roib - Level 7, _Lingyan203, Published on Aug 10, 2013, Commander Keen Episode 58: The Ruin of Roib Level 7: Poison River_


----------



## SouthWest

Archer season 7 episode 9: Deadly Velvet Part 1, and Star Trek: Voyager season 4 episode 2: The Gift


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: He's Just A Po' Boy


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nfl network inside training camp


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: A Gettysburg Address, _Dana visits the hospital and is shocked by what she sees there._ #PIP PlayStation E3 2016 - Call Of Duty: Infinite Warfare Gameplay - COD4 Remastered PS4 (PlayStation), _Crackdown: Walkthrough/Playthrough - Part #2 [No Commentary], ☭ $oviet ℬlϟtzer ☭, Published on Oct 3, 2013, These videos will be about me progressing through the crackdown missions and campaign objectives, Enjoy. My Other YouTube Channel:_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Aug 03, 2016, _Go Behind the Scenes With the Cast of 'Pete's Dragon'; Britney Spears Surprises Jimmy Kimmel in His Bedroom_ #PIP Emery Girls Soccer Cache Valley Game 1 1, _Erik Nielsen, Published on Aug 1, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Jason Biggs On Marriage, Elections & 'American Pie' Legacy, _Jason Biggs stops by Larry's studio to promote his latest screen outing, 'Amateur Night.' What follows is a candid chat between the two, discussing topics ranging from marriage, the 2016 elections, and that infamous scene from 'American Pie.'_ #PIP GTA V Online - Uçmalı Yarışlar - Bölüm 31, _Burak Oyunda, Published on Mar 22, 2016 Ucuz Ve Güvenilir Minecraft Satın Almak İçin Hemen Tıkla !_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Aug 4, 2016, _1 Dead, 5 Injured in London Knife Attack; Health Concerns Grow Over Water Quality at Rio Olympics; Ozzy Osbourne Apologizes After Revealing Sex Addiction_ #PIP 【PS4版WoT配信 #6】無課金で始めるWorld of Tanks！, _mondo moso,Streamed live on Mar 17, 2016, PS4版のWorld of Tanks（WoT）で遊んでいきます。 アンコウミッションをガンガン進め中！拠点戦が始まるまでにアンコウ戦車をGETできるのか！？_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Jul 29, 2016, _Hillary's DNC Speech Showed Small Traces Of Bernie | Hillary Clinton DNC Speech: BEST Lines | Trump Responds To DNC Speeches, Wants To Hit People | Father Of Fallen American Soldier Delivers POWERFUL Speech Against Trump | School's Dress Code Racist?_ #PIP FlyTampa Sydney Australia!, _AirDailyX Flight Simulation, Published on Jun 10, 2015, FlyTampa Sydney Australia! -- Watch live at_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: John Dickerson, _An hour with John Dickerson, moderator of Face the Nation, political director of CBS News, and a columnist for Slate magazine. His new book is called "Whistlestop: My Favorite Stories from Presidential Campaign History."_ #PIP Drying Paint With a Hairdryer., _ZoomHavok ;D, Uploaded on Mar 31, 2008, Drying paint, and my brotehr attacking me._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Aug 4, 2016, _Massive manhunt for serial shooter in Phoenix; House in Connecticut explodes with people trapped inside; Michael Phelps and Team USA enjoy car karaoke. _ #PIP iCloud iFinal ibypass i2016, The Rise of the Two-Phone Employee, _Wall Street Journal, Published on Apr 1, 2014, Bernard Letourdie, Published on Apr 6, 2016 Hi guy not much more to told this is a free step by step video with free download link for everyone to Unlock all idevice on the world  & At a time when work and home lives are more intertwined than ever, there's a slice of the population opting to maintain the divide by carrying two phones. Elizabeth Holmes reports on Lunch Break. Photo: Brian Harkin for The Wall Street Journal._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Aug 3, 2016, _ Mark and John are joined by Marc Racicot, former governor of Montana, Mike Duncan, former chairman of the Republican National Committee, Gene Sperling, economic adviser to the Clinton campaign, Mindy Tucker Fletcher, a Republican communications strategist_


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Miami: Body Count, _Three prisoners break out of prison. One of them is a child molester, previously caught by the CSI team, who is looking for his new victim as the detectives race against time to stop him. Another is out to get revenge against the people who got him convicted, oWorld of Tanks - Random Acts of Violence 34 The Mighty Jingles, Published on Jul 20, 2016, In which I totally don't get carried by Quickybaby on his livestream and totally earn all my kills because I'm absolutely not a dirty stat-padding scrublord. _


----------



## Ghostly Presence

Preacher.


----------



## ourwater

Modernizing WPF Line-of-Business Applications, _TechEd North America 2013, Published on Sep 18, 2014 Desktop Applications running on Windows play a critical role in many organizations and therefore have an important role to play as businesses move towards modern, dynamic, flexible applications and embrace a devices/services paradigm. This session shows WPF developers how to take advantage of Microsoft's newest Frameworks and technologies in their line-of-business applications. In this session we cover topics such as taking advantage of Microsoft .NET 4.5 framework features, accessing OData and HTTP services, cloud-enabling applications to take full advantage of Windows Azure, making Desktop Applications more touch friendly, sharing code with other projects such as Windows Store or Windows Phone apps, and some best practices around app architecture._


----------



## ourwater

R7 370 - Need for Speed 2015 - 900p - 1080p/Medium/High/Ultra (Windows 10), _R7 370 Gaming, Published on Mar 11, 2016, Testing Need for Speed 2015 with the R7 370 2GB. Subscribe and stay tuned for the next videos on the next-gen games._


----------



## ourwater

The Secret Life of Pets: Unleashed Gameplay iOS / Android Video HD, _Napaan Soft, Published on Jul 2, 2016_


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

Subspace premier league season 34 -Finals game 2- Assassins vs. FTNguyen, _Pempuh, Published on Jan 20, 2014, Game stats can be found at page... There is another recording at /hell0person/prof... that also has the first game recorded. Game SubSpace - 1997 (YouTube Gaming)_


----------



## ourwater

How to Draft a Warranty Deed or Quit Claim Deed, _Seth Williams, Published on Mar 4, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

How to transfer files from your camera to an external HDD with NO computer., _Wilhelm Öhman,Published on Nov 12, 2015, How to transfer files from camera to an external HDD with no computer._


----------



## ourwater

Subspace premier league Season 36 -Finals game 1- The Dark vs. Assassins, _Pempuh, Published on Feb 11, 2015, This was a nice and close game! This was the first time I recorded at [email protected] I hope it works allright... So remember to view at 60fps for best smoothness. Stats for this game can be viewed at page... Game SubSpace - 1997 (YouTube Gaming)_


----------



## ourwater

Tiny Toon Adventures - NES Gameplay, _NESguide.com, Uploaded on Dec 27, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

Colony: Pilot, _In near-future Los Angeles, Will Bowman attempts a daring rescue. His wife Katie tries to help a relative in need. A job opportunity threatens to divide the family._


----------



## ourwater

Toslink Digital Audio Cable, _MDR Electronics, Uploaded on Nov 12, 2011, This Video explains the use of MX TOSLINK Fiber Optical Audio Cable & MX 3.5 mm Optical Audio Fiber Cord demonstrating with the help of DVD and iMac / Macbook Pro to Speaker Connection._


----------



## ourwater

Let's look at: Subspace/Continuum [Best game you've never heard of] (PC), _riffraffgames, Published on Feb 12, 2014, Subspace (Continuum) is a game published by Virgin Interactive in 1997. It remains one of the very best online multiplayer games ever made. Due to poor marketing, it's also one that you may not of heard of. Completely free to play, you owe it to yourself to check it out! Download Continuum here: Subspace wiki: SubSpace - 1997 (YouTube Gaming)_


----------



## ourwater

An Automated Nutritious Feeding Option to Feed Your Saltwater Fish for 2 Weeks, _AmericanReefChannel, Published on Jun 19, 2015, On this episode of AmericanReef, we demonstrate an automated, and nutritious, feeding option to feed your saltwater fish for weeks, while you are away from your tank. For more reef keeping videos head on over to AmericanReef.com._


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Get Up, Stand Up


----------



## ourwater

World Of Tanks - 9.12 - ISU-152 (Gameplay Commenté) - FR 1080p, _ SGA, Published on Dec 6, 2015 Salut tout le monde ! Aujourd'hui on se retrouve pour une vidéo gameplay avec l'ISU-152 le chasseurs de chars de Tier VIII russe (encore pour changer) !_


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play Tenshu General Gameplay - Episode 4 - A New Challenger, _SgtKeeneye, Published on Dec 12, 2015 Tenshu General is a Real Time Strategy Game where the Emperor of japan has sent you out to prove your honor and worth! In my Tenshu General Let's Play we will take down the other lord and be the best of them all!_


----------



## ourwater

How to chat with psp and mobile on facebook, msn, my space & etc., _Pantelis Bugatti, Uploaded on Nov 12, 2010, In this video i' ll show you how to chat from your psp._


----------



## ourwater

world of tanks blitz gameplay fv215b 183 with Yellocab_blitz RageBaby, Published on Jan 23, 2016 編集なしで申し訳ないです。_


----------



## ourwater

Attendance System | Biometric Fingerprint | Bio Track, _Star Link Communication Pvt. Ltd., Published on Mar 8, 2016_ #PIP Day in the Life: Video Game Designer, _ConnectEd, Uploaded on Oct 20, 2010, Kim is a video game designer for Mind Control Software. As part of ConnectEd's "Day in the Life" series, Kim discusses her duties as a level designer and the education that helped her land the job._


----------



## ourwater

Paintball Videos: Making a Game HUD - Behind the Camera, Part 4, _DarkCarbon5, Published on Jul 3, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Battlefleet Gothic: Armada Imperial Navy Battle 31-33, _FilthyRobot, Published on Apr 29, 2016_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Network: Inside Training Camp Live


----------



## ourwater

Arcade Game at home! Kids play classic retro 80's video games! | Time For Toys | Babyteeth4, _babyteeth4, babyteeth_


----------



## ourwater

NEED FOR SPEED Most Wanted (ПОГОНЯ) - 44 СЕРИЯ, _SER TIM, Published on Mar 5, 2016_


----------



## eukz

I watched 3 episodes of 'The expanse", but I found them boring : /


----------



## Zatch

Stranger Things. On my second go, this time with my sister.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Chief Surgeon Who?


----------



## ourwater

Security expert weighs in, warns about Kik app, _Channel 3000 | News 3, Published on Feb 9, 2016 Anonymous app allows users to send messages and pictures without a record of the exchange_ #PIP My CRAZY Mental Hospital Experience, _Sarah Acree, Published on Jan 4, 2016, Avoid these places if you can. It's really not fun._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Bill Bratton; Al Hunt; Robert Costa, _ Bill Bratton, outgoing New York city police commissioner. We conclude with discussions about Donald Trump with Al Hunt of Bloomberg News and Robert Costa of The Washington Post._ #PIP Building A Survival Shelter, _Survival Lilly, Published on Mar 3, 2014, In this video I am building a survival shelter with a tarp._


----------



## ourwater

STELLARIS: GALAXY EDITION - GAMEPLAY NO COMMENTARY, _GamingIsFun, Published on May 16, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

The-X Files: Drive, _A man infected with a deadly pathogen climbs into Mulder's car and tells him to keep the vehicle moving. Scully attempts to produce an antidote._ # PIP All Up In Yo' Business: Sole Proprietor, LLC, or Corporation?, _The Law Office of Aiden H. Kramer, LLC, Published on Mar 14, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Ohzman ile World of Tanks [93. Hafta], _Multiplayer Live Arşiv, Published on Oct 12, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

How to Build an Advanced HTML Form Using PHP and MySQL, _John Morris, Published on Mar 1, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Eric Andre On Politics, Judaism, & His Bizarre Talk Show, _It's a meeting of the minds. Eric Andre, who set out to be the world's worst talk show host, meets his match in one of the planet's greatest broadcasters in an interview that goes down as the strangest in 'Larry King Now' history._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Aug 5, 2016, _New Orleans Assaulted by Severe Storms; Donald Trump Takes Heat From President Obama, GOP; Rio Olympics Kick Off Amid Incomplete Construction, Zika Fears._


----------



## ourwater

3/3 Pool Home For Sale in Ocala, FL, _REVisualTours, Published on Jul 24, 2013 Lovely Pool home nestled on 2.5 acres in SE Ocala with ALL the extras! Gated entrance & circular driveway. Open floor plan, kitchen w/granite tops, stainless steel appliances & breakfast bar. Luxurious master suite, glass & tile WI shower, jetted garden tub, his & her sinks & WI closet w/built-in shelves. Wood burning fireplace. Inside laundry. Office w/built-in shelves. Summer kitchen. Sun room w/full bath/pool bath. Large covered outdoor patio w/fans & wired for TV. Detached garage enclosed & converted to game room w/kitchenette & separate A/C, could easily be converted to in-law apt. Large carport/storage area behind detached garage. Workshop - 40x60 insulated metal building w/2 overhead doors & electric. RV carport w/power. Fenced yard. Brand new roof! Pool remarcited & tiled in 2012._


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dark Matter & Killjoys


----------



## ourwater

Army Men - Classic PC Gameplay 1, _TeamRocketGruntGary, Uploaded on Jan 27, 2012 One of the best pc games ever_


----------



## ourwater

PC Games - TOCA Race Driver 3 (1), _Simeon 8035, Published on Nov 11, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Buy Index Funds, Not Mutual Funds: An Overview, _The Motley Fool, Category _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Fri, Aug 4, 2016, _Police Arrest 'Pink Panther' Gang During Jewel Heist in Spain; Mayor of Fairfax, Va. busted in alleged drug and sex sting._ #PIP Super Mario Maker: 10 creative levels, _, BRICK 101, Published on Feb 27, 2016 A look at 10 creative Super Mario Maker levels. You should play these levels and give them stars!_


----------



## ourwater

IOM-LEIPZIG-CUP 2012 2.Race RC-Sailing HD, _Seglerverein Leipzig Süd-West e.V., Published on Oct 3, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

Iphone 7 Mini ideas - iPhone 8 Concept Features | IOS 10, Apple iphone 9, 10, ip 11, 12 13, _youtubeidol.com, Published on Oct 19, 2015, Iphone 7 Mini ideas - iPhone 8 Concept Features | Apple iphone 9, 10, ip 11, 12 13_


----------



## ourwater

How To Count Cards & Beat The Casino!, _Scam School, Published on Jun 27, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

World of Tanks Type 4 Heavy Review & Gameplay, _Gaming Bear, Published on Jan 24, 2016, Review & appraisal of the Type 4 Japanese tier IX Heavy tank._


----------



## ourwater

How to dail extension to myFAX fax server, _mrfaxserver, Uploaded on Nov 25, 2011, This video shows dialing extension to myFAX fax server from a traditional fax machine. You will hear the receiving vocie from myFAX and allows you put extension. _


----------



## ourwater

Mallrats (1995) Trailer, _iloveshannen, Uploaded on Nov 11, 2007, Trailer de Mallrats (1995)._


----------



## ourwater

Possio Greta Mobile Fax, _Jamie Chowdhary, Uploaded on Feb 25, 2008, The World's only GSM cellular fax machine for sending and receiving faxes using the GSM network. Also prints, copies and scans documents. Can be used in vehicles, portacabins, hotels in fact ANYWHERE!_ #PIP How to set up, configure, secure, and start using Siri, _iMore, Published on Nov 21, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

НОВЫЙ NEED FOR SPEED 2016 - ОБЗОР И ГЕЙМПЛЕЙ - ЧАСТЬ #1, _Grand Island - PC игры, обзоры, геймплей, Published on Mar 24, 2016, НОВЫЙ NEED FOR SPEED 2016 - ОБЗОР И ГЕЙМПЛЕЙ - ЧАСТЬ #1_ #PIP Игромания Утром 5 августа 2016 (Prey, Quake Champions, Battlefield 1, Deus Ex: Mankind Divided), Игромания Вживую, Published on Aug 5, 2016[/I]


----------



## ourwater

28 Star Wars: Rogue One Facts You Should Know, _AlltimeMovies, Published on Aug 3, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Subspace premier league practise 119996, _Pempuh, Published on Sep 2, 2013, Stats for this game can be viewed at: ... Game SubSpace - 1997 (YouTube Gaming)_


----------



## ourwater

Netscape en 2015-2016?, _Nishiwakiayaka, Published on Dec 21, 2015, Question simple : Est-il possible d'utiliser le Navigateur Netscape de nos jour?_


----------



## ourwater

15) ISM Driving Guide - Sample Test, _ Irish School Of Motoring, Uploaded on May 31, 2011 Visit our Website for more information:_


----------



## ourwater

Your Local Weather Forecast - 3-7-16 AM, _KAMR KCIT, Published on Mar 7, 2016, The moisture leaves to the east today as the wildfire threat returns, but rain chances are coming back soon. For this week's forecast, head to_


----------



## ourwater

SpinTires | Let's Play #13: Dernière épreuve ! [FR], _Galax, Published on Aug 7, 2014, Clique ici pour t'abonner ► ... & rejoins les Galaxiens !_


----------



## ourwater

Top 10 Worst Countries for Reporters, _WatchMojo.com, Published on Dec 9, 2015_


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Battlefield 4 - Part 17 - The End (Playstation 4 Gameplay), _Max-D2, Published on Aug 5, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

We Bare Bears: Losing Ice, _Feeling unappreciated, Ice Bear leaves the family and gets a job at an Asian restaurant._


----------



## ourwater

abandoned bankrupt tennis players mansion WITH INDOOR POOL & TENNIS COURT, _Exploring with Rachel, Published on Jul 1, 2016, You've got enough dough in the bank to do whatever you please you're living lavishly building your dreams and fulfilling those promises until one day it all ends...you find yourself bankrupt bills piling up and a eviction notice on the door. Come inside so we can explore this abandoned tennis players mansion in a upscale neighborhood of Maryland._


----------



## ourwater

Windows cannot be installed to this disk. the selected disk has an MBR partition table, _Britec09, Published on Nov 17, 2014, Windows cannot be installed to this disk. the selected disk has an MBR partition table. On EFI systems, windows can only be installed to GPT disks MBR can't support partitions which are larger than 2 TB._ #PIP MBR and GPT demonstration on Windows, _itfreetraining, Published on May 24, 2014 This video will look at how to configure drives to use the GPT and MBR partition tables on Windows 8 and Windows 2012. Check out for more of our always free training videos. This will be done using the GUI and the command line._


----------



## ourwater

OPERATION TIDAL-WAVE: B-29s Over Japan (720p), _DOCUMENTARY TUBE, Published on Nov 6, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Subspace premier league practise 119985, _Pempuh, Published on Sep 1, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

What Do You Do if You Forgot Security Questions for iTunes? : Help for iTunes, _eHowTech, Published on May 29, 2014, Subscribe Now:_


----------



## ourwater

Learn Braille In One Lesson, _In One Lesson, Uploaded on Oct 7, 2010 Grade 1 Braille (now called Uncontracted Braille). Braille revolutionized life for the vision impaired. Discover how this remarkable system works. This video will teach you the braille alphabet, numbers and punctuation marks which are found in Grade 1 Braille. I was inspired to make this video after reading a great book called Code: The Hidden Language of Computer Hardware and Software highly recommend it. Category Education_


----------



## ourwater

iPhone 5 Teardown - Step by step complete disassembly directions, _iPhoneRepairMia, Published on Sep 21, 2012 In this video iPhone Repair Miami Beach will show you how to disassemble an iPhone 5. If you like this iPhone 5 Teardown video please do not forget to like, comment and subscribe to our YouTube Channel for more videos. _


----------



## ourwater

MY MENTAL HOSPITAL EXPERIENCE - ONE YEAR LATER, _Brianna JackFruitson, Published on Mar 2, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Total Annihilation Gameplay, _iplay88keys, Uploaded on Jul 20, 2011, In this video, I show you some gameplay of an old game called Total Annihilation. If you want to see more Total Annihilation, let me know in the comment section. Any ratings, comments and subscriptions are greatly appreciated!_


----------



## ourwater

How to Join Total Annihilation Multiplayer, _FN202 TAESC VODS, Published on Dec 4, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

SHTF Backup Comms After 2 & Half Years Of Field Deployment. Lessons Learned, _GUERRILLACOMM, Published on Jul 17, 2016, 2 and a half year deployment in the field for this makeshift simplex repeater. Its a repair mission for a downed system purposely built to a substandard level. Full multi part debriefing of this system and lessons learned._


----------



## ourwater

Zombie Apocalypse Survival Workshop --- Inexpensive Yet Reliable Firearms, _Touching Cloth Productions, Uploaded on Oct 1, 2011, Need to arm yourself for the upcoming Zombie Apocalypse but finding funds are low? No problem. Here are a couple a time-tested reliable rifles that won't break the bank. _


----------



## ourwater

Lord of the Rings Monopoly (We Take This Game Seriously!), _The Multi Mom, Published on Apr 3, 2014 Right off the bat, you can see how seriously we take this game! lol In fact, we take it so seriously that we never seem to finish, and when we do, it's only by total annihilation! lol It might be boring to watch, but it's' memories to us _


----------



## ourwater

Contactless RFID Credit Card Protector Protection Demo part1, _Clever Innovations, Published on Feb 8, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

VR Tank Training Google Cardboard 3D SBS 1080p gameplay Virtual Reality video, _cTa VR Play, Published on Dec 23, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Linear Algebra Example Problems - Subspace Example #2, _Adam Panagos, Published on Sep 27, 2015 We work with a subset of vectors from the vector space R3. We show that this subset of vectors is NOT a subspace of the vector space._


----------



## ourwater

Windows 10: Using the Task Manager to Identify Problems in your Computer, _Sali Kaceli, Published on Dec 23, 2015_


----------



## Kevin001

Women's Olympic basketball (currently)


----------



## SouthWest

Mr. Robot season 1 episode 4: eps1.3da3m0ns.mp4 - Keith David as the voice of Elliot's pet fish Qwerty? Yes, please.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Say the Word


----------



## HenDoggy

This doc about kids living in poverty in the uk


----------



## ourwater

Human Motivation, Gamification and Secrets to Creating Successful Behavioral Programs, _Stanford, Published on Aug 2, 2016 From the Interactive Media & games Seminar Series; Steve Sims, mediaX Distinguished Visiting Scholar from Badgeville, looks at how when it comes to customer engagement, employee collaboration, productivity and happiness, many companies operate reactively instead of proactively. Management tires of losing top talent or revenue. They seem shocked when their users aren't engaged, progressing or learning, yet they do little to actively prevent it. Customers want to be engaged in the experience and employees want to know their career matters on a personal, company and societal level._ #PIP Michael Hauge - Writing a Screenplay That Sells - IFH 055, _ Indie Film Hustle, Published on Mar 12, 2016 You are in for a treat. This week's guest, MICHAEL HAUGE has been one of Hollywood's top script consultants, story experts and authors for more than 30 years._ & FOX News Sunday Sun, Aug 7, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Former House Speaker Newt Gingrich, Rep. Xavier Becerra (D-CA), Sen. Tom Cotton (R-AR) & a Sunday Panel of George Will, Gerald Seib, Lisa Lerer, Lisa Boothe._


----------



## ourwater

Xenonauts (X-Division) 21 | Thank god no one died, _muligan, Published on Sep 29, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Scriptcase 8.1 - Google maps API (placing multiple markers), _Scriptcase Channel Subscribe2,292, Published on Oct 16, 2015, Video recorded from a live webinar on 10/09/2015_


----------



## ourwater

Chesscube #334: Legion of Pawns 2 minute chess Tourney - 9th May 2014, _kingscrusher, Published on May 9, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Merging notes and templates from different patients in eClinicalWorks, _Easton Jackson, Published on Nov 24, 2015, This video discusses a couple of advanced options for copying progress notes from one patient to another or copying old progress notes for patient into a new progress note._


----------



## ourwater

How to Make a Gun With a Hanger - (Rubber Band Gun), _crazyPT , Published on Dec 21, 2015 Learn how to make a rubber band gun using two hangers._


----------



## ourwater

Yongnuo YN-600 review - Super bright and almost perfect, _Nitsan Simantov, Published on Jun 8, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Silent Pocket -DSN, _Vincent Von Doom, Published on Feb 11, 2016 DSN interview with Aaron Zar of silent-pocket.com about cell phone security, laptops, tablets, anti theft & identity protection. The Silent Pocket prevents hackers and info thieves from stealing personal data, blocks skimming of your credit card info, blocks Wi-fi signals, Bluetooth, blocks GPS tracking, EMP proof (electromagnetic Pulse), water proof bags. The need for personal data security of your electronic devices has never been greater. We are all at risk on a daily basis. Silent pockets offers us the solution._


----------



## ourwater

Centipede - Arcade version, 470,942 score. Atari 1980. Full gameplay. (MAME), _dinktyke, Published on Mar 22, 2016, Great memories of the 80s scoring 906,000. Can`t see me getting that high again due to imperfect controller playing with a Logitech Track Ball. Certainly more realistic movement than a mouse. I can see me sooner or later hitting around the 700k mark but not quite enough to get past the 2nd wave!_


----------



## ourwater

#Fox News - #Happening Now (August 5, 2016) #Poll: Clinton Leads Trump By 15 Points #1, _& Politics News, Published on Aug 5, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

How To Setup My Passport™ Wireless with iOS, _WD, a Western Digital company, Published on Sep 3, 2014 Matthew Bennion shows us how to setup My Passport Wireless with an iOS device._


----------



## ourwater

Honda Transmission Rebuild Video - Transmission Repair, _Hiram Gutierrez, Published on Jul 18, 2014 Honda Transmission Rebuild Video - Transmission Repair On this video we see what it takes to Rebuild a Honda Transmission, what parts it takes and what has been working to correct some of the common failures on these transmissions._


----------



## ourwater

How to Check iPhone's Carrier and Lock Status for Free?, _Celestial Tech, Published on Jun 24, 2016 provide the free service to check your phone's carrier and lock status._


----------



## ourwater

We're Being Sued, _h3h3Productions, Published on May 24, 2016, Matt Hosseinzadeh aka Bold Guy is suing us for copyright infringement. _


----------



## ourwater

What not to do when replacing a power window motor, _1A Auto Parts, Uploaded on Feb 12, 2010_


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: What Happened and What's Going On


----------



## ourwater

NES Longplay [141] Kung Fu, _World of Longplays, Uploaded on Oct 11, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

Tales of Heroes #69: King of the 88, _Bridger, Uploaded on Jun 6, 2011, A great game on a great map. Rails and Metal has always been about who could control the center, and this game is no exception. Both sides fight extremely hard to control the middle of the map, _


----------



## ourwater

Reverse DNS Delegation 22 Jan 2014, _APNIC Training, Published on Apr 14, 2014, This is a recording of our live eLearning web class conducted by the Training Team on 22 Jan 2014. APNIC eLearning sessions are done every Wednesday. To join a class, please refer the schedule at_


----------



## ourwater

Hedge Funds Are Killing Off Schools In Puerto Rico. For $Profit$. Here's How., _Brave New Films, Published on Jun 10, 2016 Hedge funds that profit off of the misery of places like Puerto Rico are raking in massive dollars by forcing schools to close and making education unaffordable._


----------



## ourwater

CS:GO - Part 52 - I GET RANKED UP?! (CounterStrike: Global Offensive Gameplay), _TmarTn2, Published on Sep 9, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

3. How to calculate total annual income (before tax) for military personnel, _blankzilla, Published on Dec 26, 2013 How to calculate pre-tax annual income for military personnel_


----------



## ourwater

Vaultize: Demo of Enterprise Digital Rights Management (E-DRM / IRM), _VaultizeInc, Published on Oct 5, 2015 This video demonstrates the easy to use yet powerful enterprise digital rights management (EDRM / DRM) (aka information rights management (IRM) features) in Vaultize._


----------



## ourwater

12-31-2012 Interior Demolition Of a Condemned Double Wide Mobile Home Pt. 1, _xctome, Published on Jan 2, 2013, I welcome you to.... Ole Rotten Demolition Series 1, where i take part mainly as a cameraman documenting the Demolition of a rotten 1986 model 960 sq.ft Mobile Home!!!_


----------



## ourwater

Bitwy morskie z Hallackiem i Bedassem  #4, _Faja, ublished on Apr 16, 2015, Falathi ma urlop a Lanieda nie bylo wiec w bitwach morskich wystąpił Hallack i Bedass _


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: 'UnREAL' Stars Shiri Appleby & Constance Zimmer On Success & Hollywood, _, Shiri Appleby and Constance Zimmer, stars of Lifetime's hit TV drama 'UnREAL,' dish on finding success in Hollywood. Both industry stalwarts, the two sound off on the show's critical acclaim, tackling hot-button issues._ #PIP Rimworld S1E24 ►EFFICIENCY!◀ Let's Play/Gameplay/Tutorial, _Skye Storme, Published on Aug 1, 2016, RimWorld Alpha 14 Let's Play/Gameplay/Tutorial. Series 1 follows three survivors from a crashed space liner as they build a colony on a frontier world at the rim of the galaxy._


----------



## herk

one punch mannnnnn

so good


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Aug 8, 2016, _, Kansas Lawmaker's Son Dies on Water Park Slide; Family of Slain New York Jogger Speaks Out; Michael Phelps, Katie Ledecky Win Gold in Rio._ #PIP DOS Wheel of Fortune Deluxe Edition Game #1, _BreezyAubsStation87, Published on Jan 6, 2016, After a successful game of Wheel of Fortune Featuring Vanna White for the NES, here is my first game of a brand-new run of Wheel of Fortune Deluxe Edition for the DO_


----------



## ourwater

[Speedrun] Tetris Attack - V-Hard in 7:41 RTA, 3:53 IGT, _CardsOfTheHeart, Published on Feb 1, 2016_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Outlander
~ 19-2
~ Killjoys
~ Dark Matter


----------



## ourwater

The Shelf: 05/07/15 - Burnout Paradise, Garry's Mod, Table Tennis, _The Dietrich Gamecast, Published on May 7, 2015, Join Mitchell and the crew as they check out a selection of games in our brand-new series!_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Aug 5, 2016, _Mark Halperin and Jennifer Jacobs are joined by the Washington Post's Anne Gearan, Republican strategist Ed Rogers, Democratic strategist Bill Carrick, and NBC News' Katy Tur on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Let's Talk Humidifiers, _Armstrong International, Published on Mar 5, 2013, Armstrong has been sharing know-how in humidification applications since 1938. Through the design, manufacturing and application of humidification equipment, Armstrong has led the way to countless savings in energy, time and money Armstrong International has released an FREE updated interactive 30 minutes course on the Fundamentals of Humidification. The course objectives are: What humidification is and why it is important; Understand the problems associated with low humidity; Learn how to determine humidity requirements; Understand how Psychrometrics are used in humidification design, and learn about the different types of humidification (Isothermal and Adiabatic). Check it out here: Learn more about Armstrong steam, air and hot water solutions here: _


----------



## ourwater

Forgot Your AT&T User ID?| AT&T Wireless Support, _AT&T Customer Care Subscribe509, Published on May 3, 2016, Forgot your AT&T Access ID? Learn how to recover it and access your account. Learn more at: _ #PIP Charlie Rose: Zika Virus; Politics; Javier Munoz; 'War Dogs', _The fight against the Zika virus with Dr. Anthony Fauci. A political update with Mark Halperin. Javier Muñoz discusses replacing Lin-Manuel Miranda in musical "Hamilton." "War Dogs" with director Todd Phillips and actor Jonah Hill._


----------



## ourwater

2016 Monument City Classic Game 5 NVVA 15 Select vs HRJ 15 National, _ Nikos Bournas, Published on Jan 26, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

How To Make Your Facebook Completely Private, _TutoVids, Published on Jul 15, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

How to Create Domain Controller in Windows Server 2012 - YouTube.MP4, _deekshid s, Published on Jul 5, 2012, Deekshid WIIT_


----------



## ourwater

How to Clear Windows® XP Cache, _HowtoSupport, Uploaded on Feb 9, 2011 Have you noticed that your Windows® XP-based computer is running slow? It can be because the memory space and that of the hard disk's are occupied with a lot of data. Such data can be not of much importance and you can remove it too. One such category can be the track of websites that are stored in the cache of your web browser. If you want, you can clear such cache on Windows® XP to increase more free disk space. All you need to do is call iYogi on iYogi warrants that the content in this video is provided on an "as is" basis with no express or implied warranties whatsoever. Any reference of any third party logos, brand names, trademarks, services marks, trade names, trade dress and copyrights shall not imply any affiliation to such third parties, unless expressly specified. Try out our "TechGenie Antivirus" for FREE!! Try out our "TechGenie PC Optimizer" for FREE!!_ _nenriki86, Uploaded on Nov 28, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

How to set your iPhone for international travel, _ TheHopkinsonReport, Published on Mar 2, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

Logging Into FTP And FTP Basics, _Brain Host, Uploaded on Jun 29, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

Windows File Server, _itfreetraining, Uploaded on Sep 4, 2011, This video looks at how to configure a file server. This includes the new features included in windows server 2008 R2 and older features like DFS and offline files. Check out_


----------



## ourwater

[Update: Fixed in 3.2.2] OnePlus 3 Pocket Problem(Heating, Vibration issue,Battery drain), _Gupta Information Systems, Published on Jul 18, 2016 How to fix or solve oneplus 3 heating issues and battery drain issues. Oneplus 3 fingerprint scanner setup is very quick and is one of the fastest available. Its ceramic button is an always on scanner. But having this when you keep oneplus 3 in pocket the phone tends to get hotter than usual and it also drains your battery much quicker than it should be. In this video we will see how you can fix this weird fingerprint pocket problem. Oneplus 3 firum :_


----------



## ourwater

2of12 Mario Heiderich Locking the Throne Room ECMA Script 5,a frozen DOM and the eradication of XSS, _hack inparis, Published on Sep 7, 2012 Cross Site Scripting has been a topic in countless presentations over the last decade. That easy to grasp but hard to solve problem has been shaking the web and caused major trouble on hundreds to thousands of high traffic and commercial and well as governmental websites. Mitigation techniques have been developed and discussed in depth - starting with restrictive content filters, educational programs and trainings, programmer's best practices and guidelines, proxy filters and many more. Still XSS remains a major problem far from being solved. The multilayer model on which the web relies causes too much reciprocity to find an easy cure - and the DOM as the actually affected layer is still lying unprotected open for the attacker. This presentation introduces and discusses a novel approach of encountering XSS and similar attack techniques by making use of several new features included in the ECMA Script 5 specification draft. It will be shown how to create a simple JavaScript to seal important DOM properties, and take away the attackers ability to read and modify sensitive data in a tamper resistant and light-weighted way - without being "too loud". Modern browsers, such as Chrome 8 and Firefox 4, for the first time provide the possibility of creating and using client side IDS/IPS systems, written in JavaScript and running without special execution privileges. The presentation will show how these work, what the implications are, and what the future of XSS mitigation and eradication might look like._


----------



## ambivalentloner

^I thought this was spam at first. lol

Anyway, I watched a Miss Marple murder mystery movie (sorry for the alliteration) on Youtube. I forget its title though.


----------



## SouthWest

The Americans season 4 episode 12: A Roy Rogers in Franconia


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Shake Your Groove Thing


----------



## ourwater

Interpolation - Untamed Love [1994], #PIP - Academic research and writing - Chapter 10 Referencing - Unit 2 Principles of referencing, [/I] & The Young Turks Wed, Aug 3, 2016, _One-Third Of Young People Have Serious Problems In Bed | Study: People Look More Guilty In Slow-Mo | INSANE Campaign Ad Released By Ex-Navy SEAL (VIDEO) | #LoserDonald: Why We Don't Use Nukes? | More Top DNC Officials OUT Amid Leak Scandal_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Aug 9, 2016, _3 Children Fall Up to 45 Feet From Ferris Wheel; Google Employee Killed While Jogging in Massachusetts; Simone Biles' and Gabby Douglas' Moms Dish on Olympics Excitement._ # PIP NES Tetris "fastest 335 levels" TAS in 1:13:03.01 by quad8, _quad8, Published on Sep 8, 2014, Finally, a little "Soviet Mind" game movie I created that I believe would totally blow a "Soviet's mind"!!! Read more..._


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Trump's Economic Plan: Do the Numbers Add up?[/I], #PIP, & Actev Motors & TI Drive Smart Kart Success, _Texas Instruments, Published on Jul 19, 2016, Some of the latest innovations for kids are coming from the heart of Silicon Valley&#8230; from a company called Actev Motors. Actev is leveraging the technology from TI to transform the market for recreational and utility vehicles. For more information on TI's battery management technology, visit:_


----------



## ourwater

[Formation]Installation de Windows Server 2012|FR, _Marouane Le Tech, vidéo montrant les différentes éditions de Windows Server 2012 avec les différents options d'installation . n 'hésitez pas à vous abonner à ma chaine YouTube. _ #PIP How to Measure Dry Film Thickness using an Elcometer 415 Paint Thickness Gauge, _The Official Elcometer Channel, Published on Mar 29, 2016, The Elcometer 415 Industrial Paint Thickness Gauge delivers simple, fast and accurate coating thickness measurements on a wide range of industrial paint and powder coatings._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Tue, Aug 9, 2016, _Six-Year-Old Girl Suffers Traumatic Brain Injury After Falling From Ferris Wheel; Day 2 of Delta Air Lines Computer Meltdown Delays; Massachusetts Community on Edge After Female Jogger Found Dead_ #PIP TechnoFusion , _Published on Oct 19, 2013 Hello Friends, This video is about How to Delete Linux From Dual boot with Windows 7/8 and Restore Windows boot loader after Grub has been deleted and this will work for any linux OS whether its Ubuntu,Fedora etc or any other Linux OS.... Thanks for watching the video Like,rate ,comment and subscribe.._


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl: Pepperwood


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Aug 8, 2016, _ Mark Halperin and Donny Deutsch are joined by the National Review Institute's Ian Tuttle, Republican strategists Mike Murphy and Stuart Stevens on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._ #PIP Harpoon Classic and Harpoon3 Comparison, _HarPlonked, Uploaded on Aug 23, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Aug 9, 2016, _US Women's Gymnastics Team Wins Gold in 2nd Consecutive Olympics; Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson Slams Male 'Fast 8' Co-Stars_ # PIP How to fix your web browser that won't load pages., _Mark Simmons, Published on Apr 5, 2014 This video shows you how to fix your Google Chrome, Safari, Mozilla Firefox, or Internet Explorer if it isn't working properly or will not load pages. Possibly it is force closing? UPDATE: ALSO CHECK THIS VIDEO OUT, HOW TO BOOT CHROME IN SAFE MODE: _


----------



## ourwater

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hinterland


----------



## ourwater

DEFCON 20 Rapid Blind SQL Injection Exploitation with BBQSQL, _HackersOnBoard, PPublished on Jun 14, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Jim Tankersley; Mike Morell,_ A discussion about Donald Trump's economic policy speech. Charlie is joined by Jim Tankersley of The Washington Post. We conclude with Mike Morell, former deputy director of the CIA._ Jim Tankersley; Mike Morell, _ #PIP 6# Team Fortress 2 Po dlouhé době - CZ Let's play [-I4Bros-], Inter4ctiveBros, Published on Oct 25, 2012_


----------



## AllTheSame

Orange Is The New Black Season I Ep 3.

Omfg.

This is not the best show I've ever watched but is pretty good so far. Thank you to the friend that recommended to me. I've been very much in need of distractions lately. And wow is this ever a distraction.


----------



## ourwater

► World of Tanks - Epic Games: M41 Walker Bulldog [8 kills, 4443 dmg], _RecoilProduction, Published on Aug 3, 2016, ► Some of the most epic World of Tanks games._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Keegan-Michael Key On 'Key and Peele,' Blackness, & Snoop, _Actor, comedian, and all-around great guy Keegan-Michael Key discusses everything from his recent work with Mike Birbiglia to diversity in America and his reunion with his biological mother in this wide-ranging and intimate interview._ #PIP DEFCON 20: SQL ReInjector, _HackersSecurity, Published on Aug 19, 2013, Invest in IT Startups with as little as 10$ (or bitcoin) and watch your money grow every second! Withdraw instantly every $1 or 0.01BTC!_


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Zoo


----------



## PandaBearx

Stranger Things, such a good series.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose David Brooks; Bonnie Raitt, _A discussion about the presidential election with David Brooks, op-ed columnist for the New York Times. We conclude with 10-time Grammy winner Bonnie Raitt._ #PIP Starfox - Level 3 Playthrough, _Seahawk0027, Uploaded on Aug 3, 2011 Starfox (also known as 'Starwing' in Europe) © 1993 Nintendo_


----------



## ourwater

Interpolation - Vagabond [1985] Sans toit ni loi (original title) #PIP ► Quake 4 - The Game Movie [Cinematic HD - Cutscenes & Dialogue], _RecoilProduction, Published on Jun 15, 2015, 'Quake 4 - The Movie,' is a cinematic experience that contains all cutscenes, most of the dialogue and short bits of gameplay to tie the story together._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Thu, Aug 11, 2016, _3-Year-Old Boy Hurt Riding a Roller Coaster Near Pittsburgh; Desperate Search for Victims of Deadly Apartment Explosion in Maryland; American Athletes Continue Gold Streak at Rio Olympics_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Apr 22, 2014, _Powdered Alcohol Is Here, But Not So Fast... | Colbert Ripped (Again) By O'Reilly, Limbaugh | Naked Over A Canvas - 'PlopEgg Painting' Is Very NSFW | Texter Almost Kills Cyclist & She's Sooo Annoyed | American? You Might Move To Canada After Watching This_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Aug 10, 2016, _Donald Trump's 2nd Amendment Comment Sparks New Firestorm; Woman Killed During Police Safety Exercise; US Women's Gymnastics Team Wins Gold in Rio._ #PIP Excel 2010 Statistics 07: Charts Basics: Pie, Column, Bar, Line and X-Y Scatter, _ExcelIsFun, Uploaded on Jun 17, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Aug 11, 2016, _Boxer Mikaela Mayer's Long Fight for Olympic Glory; Simone Biles Wins All-Around Gymnastics Gold_ #PIP Out of the Park Baseball (OOTP) 15: Houston Astros Let's Play/Walkthrough - 2022 World Series [EP33], _StraitOuttaBoston, Published on Jul 12, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Aug 10, 2016, _Mark Halperin and Donny Deutsch are joined by Republican pollster Kellyanne Conway and Bloomberg Politics' Ken Goldstein on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## SouthWest

Daredevil season 2 episode 11: .380

I'm trying not to overload on new TV shows, so I'm debating whether to see Jessica Jones first before watching Luke Cage when it debuts in September.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Much Too Much


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars: Darkness on Umbara , _During an assault on the shadowy world of Umbara, General Skywalker is called back to Coruscant. He has to relinquish command of the 501st legion to legendary Jedi Master Krell, who turns out to have a low opinion of Clones._


----------



## ourwater

Intelligent outdoor motion detection, _Siemens, Uploaded on Nov 23, 2009_


----------



## ourwater

Fuelless Generator, _Ban Johnson, Published on Feb 9, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Tom and Jerry: S11 E07


----------



## ourwater

NFS Most Wanted: 10 Ways To Free Roam In Quick Races, _BojanV03, Published on Aug 15, 2014, Going through barriers, missing and misplaced barriers all allow you to drive out of the selected race and cruise around the city while still being in a race. All of these were tested on PC in Version 1.3. I can't guarantee that it will work on PS2s or older PC Versions, although I don't see why they wouldn't._


----------



## ourwater

[Vinesauce] Vinny - Another Metroid 2 Remake: Return of Samus (part 1) + Art!, _Vinesauce: The Full Sauce, Published on Aug 7, 2016_


----------



## Lostintheshuffle

The League.


----------



## ourwater

21. Warren Buffett Intrinsic Value Calculation - Rule 4, _ Preston Pysh, Published on May 19, 2012_


----------



## Erin or Not

Angie Tribeca


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S05 E02


----------



## Kevin001

Olympic basketball ~ USA vs Serbia (currently)


----------



## ourwater

1440p World of Tanks - Tank Destroyer Focus, _markeedragon, Streamed live on May 6, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Monday Mornings (2013), Forks Over Knives, _Tina's proposal to use an unorthodox procedure to treat a young man with extreme O.C.D. divides the surgeons at the 311 conference._


----------



## ourwater

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story Trailer (Official), _Star Wars, Published on Aug 11, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Starting Beginning Minions! - Ep 1 | Minion Paradise: Despicable Me, _wbangcaHD, Published on Jun 30, 2015 Leave a like, it really helps  Thank you! WB Show Merchandise_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Politics; Syria; 'Florence Foster Jenkins', _ Anupdate on the presidential election with Karen Tumulty and Mark Halperin. The crisis in Aleppo with Clarissa Ward, foreign correspondent for CNN. "Florence Foster Jenkins" with director Stephen Frears and actors Meryl Streep, Hugh Grant and Simon Helber_ #PIP Craziest Connect-the-Dots Book, _Vat19, Published on Jan 27, 2014_


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Videotape


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Killjoys


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Aug 12, 2016, _Turbulence Forces Emergency Landing, Injures 24 in Cross-Country Flight; Donald Trump Repeats ISIS Claims Against President Obama, Hillary Clinton; Gun-Wielding Drivers Strike in 2 Separate Road-Rage Incidents._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Brandi Chastain On Wage Equality, Rio 2016 & Her Famed World Cup Kick, _Descent - Gameplay [HD], Two-time World Cup champion Brandi Chastain talks the fight for equality in women's sports, including the U.S. women's national soccer team's highly publicized wage discrimination lawsuit. The soccer legend also revisits her infamous game-winning goal. #PIP NostalgicGames, Published on Nov 4, 2012, Descent is a first person action game made by Parallax Software and published by Interplay. It was released in 1994._


----------



## ourwater

Descent 3 - Chapter 1: Missing Persons, _Myth0nian, Published on Jun 29, 2012, This is a quick introduction to the game and the first level, which has me searching for information on a certain Dr. Sweitzer... _


----------



## ourwater

IM BACK. Free Steam key's Inside, _Deathwish, Published on Mar 25, 2015, I didn't really edit this video. I just wanted to make a quick video letting every one know whats going on and why I haven't posted for a long while._


----------



## ourwater

Descent 2 - Ending, _D Jones, Uploaded on Jul 30, 2011 The end video for beating the classic 1990's PC shooter, Descent 2_


----------



## meghankira

royal pains : S2 E5 (I think)


----------



## ourwater

Tornado destroys mobile home as it enters Stillwater, OK (05/19/10), _Bart Comstock, Uploaded on Jul 6, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

Turn your computer in to a WiFi jammer!, _ukilliheal, Uploaded on Sep 16, 2011, Interrupting wireless communications is, in some areas, illegal. Please consult your local state and government laws regarding to wireless jamming. This script was built as a proof of concept - to prove to my self that it not only can be done but that i can built a scrip to make it happen._


----------



## ourwater

GIS Spatial Analyst Tutorial using John Snow's Cholera Data, _Chris Goranson, Published on Apr 20, 2012 Spatial Analyst Tutorial using John Snow's Cholera Data. This tutorial walks you through the basics of how to create a kernel density surface using ArcGIS Spatial Analyst. To see the cholera data in 3D Analyst / ArcScene, you can watch the 3D Analyst tutorial here: _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Aug 11, 2016, _Mark Halperin and Donny Deutsch are joined by Tim Phillips, president of Americans for Prosperity, Democratic pollster Nick Gourevitch, the Washington Post's Karen Tumulty and the New York Times' Eric Lichtblau._ #PIPHow to write a Leave of Absence Letter, _SamplesHelp's channel, Uploaded on Feb 28, 2012, Need to write a Leave of absence letter? Not sure where to start? Examples and Samples Help! Save yourself some time and look at the correct format, wording and layout to use when letter writing. Helpful hints on how to format and compose a Leave of absence letter using the correct wording, text, layout and format. Writing a Business or Personal letter can sometimes be difficult or tricky. Our sample paragraphs are designed to provide some inspiration to approaching this task. Improve your skills with examples, illustrations, samples and specimens of text with ideas, wording and the correct format and layout to use when writing this type of letter. Effective letter writing tips and help for all business and personal requirements including wording. Improve your writing skills with this example and learn how to write a Leave of absence letter._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Aug 12, 2016, _Inventors Compete to Get Their Products on an Informercial; Why Olympic Winners Bite Down on Gold Medals_ #PIP Aqua Medic spectrus 60 & 90 LED | Review | Meerwasser Live TV, _MeerwasserLive TV | 35‰ Saltwater - 100% Reef Junkie, Published on Aug 26, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

ABC PocketPhonics - iPad App Review, _Rich Colosi Media, Published on Oct 29, 2014_ #PIP Defiance Gameplay 07/31/2016 - New Sniper Loadout - Monterey Coast PvP Match Two, _DraculaSWBF2, Published on Aug 1, 2016, Still testing my new sniper PvP loadout. In this one, I get teabagged part way through and switch back to my Piper loadout. Oh well, better luck next time. lol_


----------



## ourwater

6 Methods to Use When Conducting an Investigation, _bcinsights, Published on Oct 26, 2012 Recorded: October 3, 2012 In most cases, investigators only utilize one method of interviewing, which, while effective, has the potential to miss crucial data points. Did you know there are actually 6 different methods to use when conducting an investigation? In this webinar we'll outline 6 methods to use when conducting an investigation and ensure that you're able to determine which method will work most effectively for your specific needs, and how to leverage that method in the most successful way possible. We'll also illustrate how to combine the different methods, in order to achieve your specific objectives. This webinar will consist of 45 minutes of presentation followed by 15 minutes of open Q&A._


----------



## HenDoggy

Making a Murderer


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason Football (Cowboys vs. Rams)


----------



## maitamiko

Shameless US! Such a good and honest show, highly recommended.


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Aug 14, 2016, _Republicans React to Donald Trump's Dropping Poll Numbers; Guests: Jeff Sessions, Leon Panetta, Evan McMullin, LZ Granderson, Rich Lowry, Heidi Przybyla, Jonathan Karl, J.D. Vance_ #PIP It's Punky Brewster S02 E05


----------



## ourwater

NEED FOR SPEED No Limits Android iOS Walkthrough - Part 214 - Special Event SpeedHunters Day 2, _gocalibergaming, Published on Jun 21, 2016_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nfl preseason football cowboys vs, rams


----------



## ourwater

Pearsall Park Trailhead 4 22 2016, _DANNYTHEQUAD, Published on Aug 4, 2016, Pearsall Park Trailhead bike ride._


----------



## ourwater

ULEFONE POWER 6050mAh - The biggest battery in a phone we have seen so far [4K], _Techmagnet, Published on Jan 23, 2016, Join Our VR 360° Livestream by pressing Attend on Facebook. Follow this link and help us out_


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play: The Walking Dead - Part 52 [Episode 5] (Gameplay/Commentary), _Lamoura, Published on Dec 12, 2012, Want to support the channel? Then please leave a rating or leave a comment, it makes a difference! _


----------



## ourwater

Amazing Documentary on controling Money, Power, Government, Empire, _Vertical Media, Published on Jun 19, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Aug 14, 2016, _ This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Republican Vice Presidential Nominee Gov. Mike Pence (R-IN), Sen. Claire McCaskill (D-MO) & a Sunday Panel of George Will, Bob Woodward, Charles Lane, Rachel Campos-Duffy._ #PIP Destiny The Taken King Black Suros Regime YEAR 2 Gameplay PVP (TTK New Suros Regime), _ZRSGamingHD Published on Sep 16, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

ASL TUTORIAL Perfect two- Auburn, _natalierose, Published on Sep 19, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

JACKPOT! Quik Drop Ticket Redemption Arcade Game: 10 Year Old E.L. WINS The Jackpot!, _Toy Hunting Gamers, Published on Jun 10, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars: The Disappeared: Part 2, _Jar Jar Binks' beloved Queen Julia of the planet Bardotta has been abducted by the bloodthirsty Frangawl Colt to fulfill a dark and ancient prophecy._


----------



## ourwater

8/13/2016 -- Japan Earthquake forecast hit -- &#120124;&#120146;&#120163;&#120165;&#120153;&#120162;&#120166;&#120146;&#120156;&#120150;&#120795;&#120123; &#120053;&#120050;&#120063;&#119942; &#120060;&#120061;&#120059;&#119942;&#120042;&#120054;, _dutchsinse, Published on Aug 13, 2016, Just as expected, and as was warned for the past 2 days.. now the exact location which was warned (off the coast of Japan) has been hit by the expected M5.1 / M5.0 magnitude earthquake._


----------



## ourwater

Pac Man World rally speedrun ''all cups'' 43:46(43:48), _DANTFUUL, OLD DESC will put the time i got later. meanwhile this uploads im playing ''GUN'' _


----------



## ourwater

How To Install A Garage Door Opener, _HouseImprovements, Published on Sep 16, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Aug 5, 2016, _Poll: #LoserDonald Really NOT Winning With Millennials | Judge Rules Against Third Parties In Debates | George Zimmerman Punched In Face For Bragging About Killing Trayvon Martin (AUDIO) | Viral Dancing Cop Now Viral Racist Cop | Mayor McSleaze_ #PIP No Man's Sky Walkthrough Gameplay Part 1 - Planets (PS4)_theRadBrad, Published on Aug 8, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ABM: Mario Kart 8 Shadow vs Maria HD, _AnimeBroMi, Published on Jun 24, 2015, Shadow The Hedgehog vs Maria The Hedgehog!! who do you think will win!?!? find out & see!! Be Nyappy!!_


----------



## ourwater

Build Your Own VPN. Browse Securely from Anywhere, _DIY Tryin, Published on Aug 26, 2014, Browse securely while on any network! Setting up your own VPN server is surprisingly easy when you have the right steps. We'll give you peace of mind by showing two ways to configure a OpenVPN server at home. Got an OpenWRT router or pfsense box? You're well on your way._


----------



## ourwater

Tariffs: The Road to Civil War Part 1, _HistoricalSpotlight, Published on Aug 18, 2013 An in-depth look at the history and controversy surrounding tariffs in the United States up until the Civil War. This is the third plank of Henry Clay's American System._


----------



## ourwater

Club Drive on Atari Jaguar. Gameplay & Commentary, _Steve Benway, Uploaded on Feb 11, 2009_


----------



## ourwater

Board Game Replay - Risk Legacy, _Board Game Replay, Published on Apr 1, 2015, Today we're diving in and starting the first game of our campaign through Risk Legacy! As a note, all discussion and game clips will be spoiler free!_


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Knots Untie


----------



## ourwater

ARK: Modded Survival Evolved Gameplay E07 - The Steam Workstation, _ Dahl Dantill Gaming, Published on Apr 14, 2016 This is my LP of the new Early Access Game Ark: Survival Evolved hope you enjoy it_


----------



## ourwater

1999 Infiniti G20 / Primera P11 Alternator Change, _Travis James, Published on May 2, 2015 My first tutorial video on how to remove alternator and install new one in a 1999 Infiniti G20. P11 body style. I wish I would have started the video when I started the remove and install but if you have any questions, I would be glad to answer them for you. I just changed out my starter in the car right before I did the alternator and I also wish I would have started a video for that too. It would have been a huge help for you guys if I would have. The only thing i found for changing the starter was on and it was a very good instructional. Thanks for watching_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Last Ship
~ Dark Matter


----------



## ourwater

[658]: Negative rates trickling down, _Boom Bust, Published on Aug 12, 2016_ #PIP Star Trek Online #031 ★Temporaler Botschafter ☞ Let's play Star Trek Online, _GilfordGer, Published on Aug 15, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: DNC Cyber-attack; Steven Brill, _An update on the last month's cyber-attack on the Democratic National Committee with Adam Segal, Raj De, Michael Riley, and David Sanger. Steven Brill discussing his article in The Atlantic, "Are We Any Safer?"_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Jack Osbourne On New Reality Show, Ozzy & Sharon's Marriage, & Battling MS, _Jack Osbourne opens up to Larry about the legacy of his family's massively successful reality show 'The Osbournes,' his latest TV venture alongside dad Ozzy, and his continued battle with MS._ #PIP iPhone 5 Glowing LED USB Cable, _BestChoiceInc, Published on Dec 10, 2012, iPhone 5 Glowing LED USB Cable_


----------



## ourwater

I Am Setsuna Walkthrough - Gameplay - Part 04 (PS4, PC) (ENG) No Commentary, _AginoEvolutionHD, Published on Jul 20, 2016, I Am Setsuna Walkthrough Gameplay detonado, passo a passo no commentary sem comentario PS4_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPNs Pardon the interruption


----------



## ourwater

English Grammar, Being Polite, Accepting and Rejecting Invitations, _ESL English Faby, Published on Dec 20, 2013_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

local news


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Aug 8, 2016, _Andrea Tantaros Breaks Silence On Roger Ailes | Evan McMullin: The CIA's Republican Anti-Trump | Tech-Mogul Caught AGAIN With Domestic Abuse | How Inmate Who Beat Charleston Shooter Got Rewarded | TV Network Under Fire For 'Sexist' Olympics Comments_ #PIP Area 51 Site 4 Gameplay, _madmyerstube, Published on Nov 7, 2013, Sample gameplay from Atari's Area 51 Site 4 (199 8. Includes the training missions (site 1, site 2 and site 3) as well as most of the main gameplay. This isn't intended to show the game being played well, just the game being played._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Aug 15, 2016, _Historic Floods Cause State of Emergency in Louisiana; Ryan Lochte, Team USA Swimmers Robbed at Gunpoint in Rio; Donald Trump Blasts Media in New Attacks_ #PIP DCS 2.0 Nevada - A10A - AGM65D, M151 & GAU-8 Training, _AzA, Published on Feb 17, 2016 DCS 2.0 - A10A - AGM65D, M151 & GAU-8 Training Starting at Nellis AFB than heading North 007° for ~35nm._


----------



## ourwater

Squidbillies: Southern Pride and Prejudice , _Dan Halen is trying to throw away all the confederate flags away so tourist would come to their town._ #PIPChennai Tamilnadu Full Moon Shot From Sony hx60v Camera 2014 merina beach, _SONY CAMERA WORLD, Published on Aug 10, 2014, Specifications of Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX60V Point & Shoot Camera. General_


----------



## ourwater

Microsoft Power Query for Excel: Discover and Refine Your Data, _TechEd North America, Published on May 20, 2014, Microsoft Power Query for Excel is a new set of experiences to empower business analysts and end users to discover, acquire, and transform data of any shape and size. Join us to learn more about Power Query, and the next set of experiences we are working on delivering in the future as enhancements to Power Query._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Feb 7, 2014, _Behind the Scenes at the Olympic Opening Ceremonies;New Details of Florida Movie Theater Shooting Caught on Tape. _ #PIP Atari Jaguar Longplay [01] Tempest 2000, _World of Longplays, Uploaded on Mar 8, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Michigan's Rep. Dingell: Hillary Promised to Fight TPP, _'Rust belt' Rep. Debbie Dingell (D-Mich.) says Hillary Clinton gave her word to fight TPP. So, has Hillary finally made up her mind on the trade deal? Then, Larry talks with two of the GOP national security officials who publicly denounced Donald Trump. _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Aug 15, 2016, _Mark Halperin and Donny Deutsch are joined by Boris Epshteyn, senior adviser to the Donald Trump campaign, Priorities USA's Guy Cecil, America Rising's Tim Miller, and NBC News' Kristen Welker on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

how do you rent a movie on itunes, _Apple Mac How To, Published on Feb 13, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Webinar: Containing Medicaid Costs: Moving Toward Medicaid Managed Care, _NCSLorg, Published on Jan 27, 2015 Original Webcast April 20, 2012 | Nationally, about 66 percent of all Medicaid beneficiaries are enrolled in managed care, but the most expensive of beneficiaries-the elderly and people with disabilities, who account for three quarters of Medicaid spending-are traditionally served through fee-for-service programs. As states look for ways to balance their budgets, there is increased interest in expanding managed care to these "new" populations. This session will highlight a variety of issues related to serving these populations in managed care plans._


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Name of the Game


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Mon, Aug 15, 2016, _Officials Set City Curfew in Hopes to Stop the Raging Protests Against Police in Milwaukee; Lightning Round Questions for the Star Athletes of Team USA_ #PIP 416 3004 опыта 7411 урона, _WoT Replays, Published on Jan 5, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

World Class Baseball (TURBOGRAFX 16), _Were1974, Published on Apr 13, 2016, Next five days starting April 14 I'll be uploading TurboGrafx 16 sport titles (they had sport titles, you betcha)._


----------



## ourwater

100 year old manor- ABANDONED- and fully furnished, _MrJonswift200, Published on May 2, 2015 this video was shot with a cell phone with a broken lens, as i didnt plan on shooting this is was just a spur of the moment. the location was on a busy hyway tons of traffic i thought i was going to get caught , so it was shot as fast as possible. I know some of it is out of focus. an rushed some times sh*t happens .im just lucky i shot this before it was torn down. weird beth salem manor Has furniture ,books files, phones. everything left to the ravages of time. June 30th 2015 this home was torn down to make way for a gas station._


----------



## ourwater

Unreal Tournament 2015 "Alpha Gameplay", _KB Standard, Published on Aug 30, 2015 Unreal Tournament 2015! Death-Match Alpha Gameplay!_


----------



## ourwater

SdKfz 222 Armoured Car, _DugBolz, Published on Mar 18, 2012, Leichter Panzerspahwagen 222 (Light Armoured Reconnaissance Vehicle) 4 wheel drive, 4 wheel steering with a Horch 3.5 flathead V8 petrol 67 kW (90 hp) (dual coils)_


----------



## ourwater

Acorn Archimedes Promotion from 1987, _AcornComputerGames, Uploaded on Sep 22, 2011 The video used to promote the 'new' range of Acorn Archimedes Computers._


----------



## ourwater

Medium voltage outdoor products for smart grid demands, _Automation and Power World, Uploaded on Nov 7, 2011, Learn why a single-phase sectionalizer is a viable alternative to oil and vacuum reclosers for improving power reliability, reducing maintenance time, costs and inventory complexity. Download the slides used in the video here._


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hinterland


----------



## ourwater

Girls Volleyball: Taft vs. Granada Hills CIF-LACS Playoffs Quarter-Finals (2015), _renelopez19, Published on Nov 25, 2015, Granada Hills d. Taft (3-0) 25-15, 25-9, 25-10._


----------



## ourwater

Bird Mouth Router Bits Introduction, _davidhenry32, Published on Apr 16, 2012 Basic information about bird mouth router bits in woodworking. What they are, how to use them for bird mouth joinery, possible problems, examples of projects using them. A video for woodworkers unfamiliar with these router bits ************** For further information on bird mouth joinery projects:_


----------



## ourwater

[HD] Let's Play ♦ EvE Online ♦ Episode 13 : Bienvenue en enfer, _AssoMania, Published on Jul 17, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Scott Anderson; Jeremy Bailenson, _Scott Anderson, novelist and war correspondent, discusses his most recent piece, "Fractured Lands: How the Arab World Came Apart." We conclude with Jeremy Bailenson, founding director of Stanford' Virtual Human Interaction Lab. _


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Aug 9, 2016, _BREAKING: #LoserDonald Threatens Hillary With Gun Violence | #LoserDonald Preps For Loss With "It's Rigged!" Excuse Tour | Howard Kurtz Accuses Media Of Bias... Works At Fox News. | Brian Stelter Reveals He Unknowingly Went on Dates With a Fox News Spy_ #PIP Ricky Raccoon the Amazon Treasure (Gameplay) HD, _Lgames, Published on Jul 8, 2016, A big trip for a small raccoon! In this lovingly crafted and colorful Match-3 adventure you travel all the way to the Amazon River. You'll accompany Ricky Raccoon. This young raccoon is going to embark on his very first treasure hunt! Luckily, Ricky's grandpa, a notable and famous treasure hunter, is going to join you, too. Will they ever find the long-lost Aztec treasure? Enjoy Ricky Raccoon the Amazon Treasure!_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Aug 16, 2016, _ Man Charged With Arson in Northern California Fire; Curfew Set in Milwaukee Amid Unrest; Victim of Tennessee Ferris Wheel Accident Speaks Out_ #PIP DREAMHON FINALS: Fnatic.Raidcall vs Tt eSports part 1, _honcast, Published on Jul 2, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Aug 16, 2016, _Almost Every Couple in This Chinese Village Has 1 Boy, 1 Girl; Kendall Jenner, 'Vogue's' Sept. Cover Girl, Takes on 73 Questions_ #PIP Captain America: Civil War [2016]


----------



## AffinityWing

Voltron


----------



## ourwater

Anna Maria Island Vacation Rental - 513 Loquat, _ TechnologyDivision, Uploaded on Nov 4, 2010 513 Loquat - Anna Maria Island Large Canal Front Home Close To Pier located at 513 Loquat -- (5) Bed: (3) Full Baths (1) Half Baths: Accommodates up to (8 ) people: 1 King, 2 Queens, 2 Twins, 1 Sleeper Sofa: Internet - Wireless with computer: No smoking: No Pets._


----------



## ourwater

Tue, Aug 16, 2016, _Mark Halperin and Donny Deutsch are joined by former Democratic Congressman Harold Ford, Republican consultant Rick Davis, National Review's Eliana Johnson, and NBC News' Kasie Hunt on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._ #PIP Mega Man 5 - SPEED RUN in 0:44:12 by Josh S. - SDA (2008 ) NES gameplay, _SpeedDemosArchiveSDA, Published on Jan 20, 2013 Current best single-segment (SS) time on SDA. Download the run here -_


----------



## ourwater

The Ren & Stimpy Show: Big Baby Scam/Dog Show , _Ren & Stimpy, starving, exploit the benefits of living as babies. Then, George Liquor American takes us the Dog Show, where Ren & Stimpy are pitted against some tough competition. But only George can handle the judge's harsh scrutiny._


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: 17 Seconds


----------



## ourwater

Arcade Longplay [621] Missile Command, _World of Longplays, Published on Apr 2, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

3D Pinball Space Cadet - High Score, _Retro Smack, Published on Feb 21, 2016, Playing 3D Pinball Space Cadet on the PC for HighScore._


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Rebels: Droids in Distress , _The rebel group intercepts an Imperial weapon shipment and unintentionally take on an android duo._


----------



## ourwater

Installing and Configuring Windows Server 2012, _Prevent Server Manager on Start Up_


----------



## ourwater

Commodore 64 - Cracking the OCEAN loader (Operation Wolf) _FourX2k3, Published on Apr 22, 2016 In this video you will see me Crack the OCEAN loader (Operation Wolf) with CCS64 and it's built in MONITOR._


----------



## ourwater

MANAGEMENT IN HOUSEKEEPING, _iimtnew, Published on Nov 25, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Overreach in the Lame Duck, _ Michele Bachmann, Uploaded on Dec 22, 2010 Congresswoman Michele Bachmann went On the Record with Greta Van Susteren to discuss the overreach by Democrats, so far, in the lame duck session. Instead of passing bills throughout the year, Democrats waited until a few days before Christmas to vote on sweeping and controversial legislation such as the repeal of 'Don't Ask, Don't Tell', the DREAM Act, the tax rate extensions and unemployment benefits. Bachmann denounced the Majority for not allowing these legislative acts to be properly vetted through committees._


----------



## ourwater

Better Pack Manual Tape Dispensers - BP333 Plus, _Rob Wienhoff, Published on May 28, 2013 The Better Pack 333 is a rugged, reliable, simple-to-use manual water-activated tape dispenser. The Better Pack 333 product line is the world's #1 selling manual water-activated tape dispenser_


----------



## ourwater

World of Tanks Blitz - STA-1 EPIC BATTLE 2017 base XP, 6680 damage in tier 10 battle, _Sariel's WoT Blitz, Published on Dec 19, 2015, Hey guys, epic battle with japanese tier 8 STA-1. I had problems with lags at the beggining, but the it was ok, so I was able to play battle like this. The key to win was the position. Please, share this video, _


----------



## ourwater

Pokémon: Under the Pledging Tree! , _Hiyoku City holds an annual festival to celebrate the bond between trainer and Pokémon. However when Satoshi has trouble deciding on a present for his Pokémon, Serena helps inspire him on their shopping trip._


----------



## ourwater

First Major League Start 1994.wmv, _Brad Cornett, Published on Dec 24, 2012, 1st MLB start against the Cleveland Indians._


----------



## ourwater

THE FORGOTTEN JUNGLER - Aatrox Jungle Gameplay - How to Carry #36 League of Legends, _foxdropLoL - Be a Better League Player, Published on Aug 13, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Salvage, _A man believed to be dead from Gulf War Syndrome comes back to life and slowly turns into metal._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Politics; Natalie Portman, _A political update with Hugh Hewitt and Dan Balz. We conclude with Natalie Portman, who is making her directorial debut in "A Tale of Love and Darkness."_ #PIP Deadly 30 day 1 5 II USE THE LORDS NAME IN VAIN alot, _Exzalian Gaming, Published on Oct 22, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Aug 17, 2016, _Fire Forces Passengers to Abandon Ship; Tulsa Murder Victim's Family Alleges Hate Crime; Man Loses 330 Pounds With Daily Walks to Walmart_ #PIP ST-1 vs AT-ST Walkers, Russians Defend Hoth! (Star Wars Galaxy at War Mod), _BaronVonGamez, Published on May 4, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Jeff Bridges On Acting, 'The Big Lebowski,' & His Dad, _Jeff Bridges lives up to his reputation for being extremely easy-going as he discusses his upcoming movies, wearing his duds in 'The Big Lebowski,' and his unique take on retirement. Plus, the Academy Award-winning actor remembers his father..._ #PIP ► World of Tanks - Panther II - Ace Tanker [by Becej_King], _Becej_King WOT, Published on Nov 9, 2014, SERBIAN VOICE PACK:_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Tue, Aug, 16, 2016, _California Man Charged with 17 Counts of Arson; Louisiana Governor Declares State of Emergency Due to Unprecedented Flooding; Trump: 'I Don't Want to Change'_ #PIP Financial Intermediaries, _MagisterBreen, Published on Jun 29, 2014_


----------



## Still Waters

I watched American Experience on PBS -it's a documentary series about various Presidents -tonight was about Ronald Reagan. -Last week was LBJ. -So well done and it astonishes me how very little I knew about these Presidents.


----------



## ourwater

The Difference Between a Web-Browser and a Search-Engine, _Brian Foley, Uploaded on Aug 25, 2007 This very basic tutorial will show you the difference between a web-browser and a search-engine. It uses Safari as the browser and Google as the search engine, but anyone will be able to learn from it, regardless of what they use._


----------



## SouthWest

Daredevil season 2 episode 13: A Cold Day in Hell's Kitchen - after a good season the finale was disappointing, it ended on a whimper.

Up next: Stranger Things and Jessica Jones


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ysn

ourwater said:


> The X-Files: Salvage, _A man believed to be dead from Gulf War Syndrome comes back to life and slowly turns into metal._


Did you really watched that many seasons?

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Aug 11, 2016, _#LoserDonald: Obama Is Literally The Founder Of ISIS | DEA Won't Reschedule Marijuana | Man Pleads Stand Your Ground After Shooting Girlfriend In Face | No Prison For Convicted Rapist Who Called Victim "*****ing B*tch" | Reporter Uses Grindr To Out Olympic _ #PIP Sonic World - Marine the Raccoon gameplay, _Ozcrash, Published on Mar 20, 2014, Hope you like Marine's gameplay, we made it really special. It's really fun to play with her all new skills. If anybody wonders why we made her hydrokinetic: Check out Sonic Rush Adventure ending. This is what we decided what suits her best._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Wed, Aug 17, 2016, _Historic floods in the South cause billion-dollar disaster; ship goes up in flames off the coast of Puerto Rico; Donald Trump campaign shake-up._ #PIP PARAGON: JUGANDO CON TWINBLAST Y MURDOCK, _Monokojo, Published on Aug 9, 2016 2 partidas jugando carry , la primera con twinblast y la segunda con murdock._


----------



## ourwater

][-][ | Starship Troopers Gameplay (PC), _HECH, Published on Aug 25, 2012, Mission 3, Outpost 29_


----------



## ourwater

How to Send Fax from Yahoo E Mail, _Internet Services and Social Networks Tutorials from HowTech, Published on Jun 8, 2013, This video tutorial is going to show you how to send fax from Yahoo! E-mail Don't forget to check out our site_


----------



## ourwater

The Tom and Jerry Show: Tuffy Love/Poof , _Tuffy Love: Jerry and Tuffy are getting ready to go to a family reunion, but unfortunately, Tuffy gets left behind. Tom thinks Tuffy is easy pickings, but he's in for a surprise. Poof: Tom and Jerry are hired by a bad magician to find out where his pigeon disappeared to during a magic trick gone awry._


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: Fry Hard


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Olympics: Women's Pole Vault & Relay Races


----------



## ourwater

Best Dog Training in Columbus, Ohio! 5 Month Old Cane Corso, Zora!, _Off Leash K9 Training Columbus, Published on Dec 29, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Roger Bowling pretrial hearing 12/14/12, _David Herndon, Published on Dec 14, 2012, Trial delayed in shooting deaths of Allen Park couple; defense seeking DNA auditor By Dave Herndon_


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Tea Peter , _Peter joins the Tea Party but doesn't discover until it's too late that Carter Pewterschmidt is using the party to get rid of government for his own selfish motives._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Election Updates; Larry Wilmore; Daniel Radcliffe, _A political update with Al Hunt of Bloomberg View and later Katy Tur of NBC News. Larry Wilmore discusses Comedy Central's cancellation of "The Nightly Show." Daniel Radcliffe on his role in a new film called "Imperium."_ #PIP Chesscube #264: Blitz Chess: Chesscube Daily Warzone Final - 29th January 2013, _kingscrusher, Published on Jan 29, 2013_


----------



## Robot5000

Bojack Horseman.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Aug 18, 2016, _2 US Swimmers Pulled From Flight in Rio; More Than 500 People Rescued From Ferry Fire; LeBron James on Giving Back to the Community, Defending Cavaliers' Title. _ #PIP PBS The Joy Of Painting With Rob Ross: Horizons West


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Simon Says, _Patty writes an advice to the loverlorn column for the school newspaper. But most of her readers are not happy with her advice, especially Cathy._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Aug 17, 2016, _Mark Halperin and Donny Deutsch are joined by Gary Bauer, a former Republican presidential candidate, Basil Smikle, executive director of the New York State Democratic Party, and Patrick Griffin, GOP media consultant._ #PIP Let's Play World of Warcraft Co-op Part 67 - Utgarde Keep, _Keith Ballard, Published on Feb 23, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Autodesk Inventor 2010 Sheet Metal Design, _Autodesk, Uploaded on Apr 13, 2009, Rapidly design, analyze, and create commonly used machine components based on functional requirements and design parameters such as speed, power and material properties._


----------



## ourwater

2005 Minigame Multicart | M-4 (Lv:61-72) | Atari 2600, _Maruron Games 2, Published on Jun 8, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Add custom SMS tones to iPhone/iPod Touch without jailbreaking!!!, _gregzy_97, Uploaded on Jan 22, 2012 Hi guys you might recognise this video and others on my channel from a previous channel "Gregzymin123" which i have deleted for certain reasons. _


----------



## ourwater

3 Step Home Buyer Program | 424-225-2167 | First Time Buyer Program, _California Mortgage Loans, Published on May 2, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play Kirby Planet Robobot 3DS Gameplay Part 17 - Not Wearing Clothes, _GameFace, Published on Aug 18, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

REVIEW: UV Frisbee by DiscCraft (color changing), _NOBA TECH, Published on Mar 27, 2014, COOLEST frisbee: The Ultra Violet Discraft Frisbee You can find this disc here: _


----------



## ourwater

Cities Skylines Gameplay :: Train Station! Part 11, _BdoubleO100, Published on Mar 13, 2015, Cities Skylines Gameplay :: Train Station! Part 11 Cities: Skylines Gameplay here for your enjoyment! Cities Skylines is a modern take on the classic city simulation._


----------



## ourwater

Dedication of the Hoover Presidential Library - Museum, _HooverPresLib, Uploaded on Feb 24, 2012, August 10, 1962 marked the dedication of the Herbert Hoover Presidential Library-Museum in West Branch, Iowa_


----------



## ourwater

London 7/7 attacks: How the day unfolded (montage) - BBC News, _BBC News, Published on Jul 7, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

►Overwatch◄ Extended Gameplay with Viewers! // Tracer/Reaper/Hanzo, _ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live on Jul 15, 2016, Overwatch Extended Gameplay Live Stream with viewers! // Welcome to an Overwatch extended gameplay live stream where I play with viewers on the ps4! Overwatch a new first person shooter_


----------



## the misanthrope

Penny Dreadful


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hinterland


----------



## ourwater

cheese and cheesemaking (1) - village helix workshop - Windward Intentional Community, _WindwardCenter, Published on Aug 7, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

246-1 "Black Ops 2" BEST YEMEN GAMEPLAY! 86 GUNSTREAK! (BO2 Multiplayer Gameplay), _ColdsideGames, Published on Jul 13, 2013, If you guys could leave a "Like" to get my new channel out to as many people as possible it would mean a ton. Hopefully you enjoyed one of my best gameplays on Black Ops 2 so far!_


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Amb. Joe Wilson Takes On Trump's Plan to Keep U.S. Safe, _Former Amb. Joe Wilson, who famously battled the George W. Bush administration over its decision to go to war in Iraq joins Larry with his take on Donald Trump's rhetoric for fighting ISIS and keeping America safe._


----------



## ourwater

Retail Tip: Gross Profit Margin, _ cbclearningcenter, Uploaded on Sep 8, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Aug 18, 2016, _Men Compete to Become Romance Novel Cover Models; This Flyboard Champ Performs Heart-Stopping Stunts_ #PIP DiRT Rally Gameplay: 3..2..1 - Episode 61, _ECGadget, Published on Jun 29, 2016, I don't like the Soft Lock. And I forgot to get rid of the 3.2.1... in other news, we're in Sweden and in the Ford Focus RS 2007 for the final time! _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Aug 18, 2016, _Syria's 5-year war takes its toll on the youngest victims trying to survive; massive wildfires continue to devastate California; Zika confirmed in Miami beach._ #PIP DuckTales: Treasure of the Golden Suns: Too Much of a Gold Thing , _Having completed the map, McDuck and Co. finally fly to the Valley of the Golden Suns. From outside they are stalked by El Capitan; from inside they are threatened by Scrooge's increasing ..._


----------



## ourwater

ROME TOTAL WAR 31K BROTHERHOOD BATTLE 66 bh SPARTAN COMMANDER, _ Martin Commander, Published on Apr 25, 2014 HI ALL ,just to say this is a great 3v3 battle ,any new players to RTW ,see how combining you teams cavalry power can be really effective._


----------



## ourwater

Minecraft: PATRICK VOLCANO HUNGER GAMES - Lucky Block Mod - Modded Mini-Game, _PopularMMOs, Published on Mar 7, 2016 The Lucky Block Hunger Games begin, but who will win!?_


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Chard & True


----------



## ourwater

TITANFALL 2 Multiplayer Live Stream (PS4 Gameplay), _Tkminator, Started streaming 13 minutes ago_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nfl preseason football: Browns vs. falcons


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars The Clone Wars: Bound for Rescue _The Grand Army of the Republic, led by Yoda, Mace Windu, Obi-Wan Kenobi, Anakin Skywalker and other Jedi Knights, fights the New Droid Army of the Separatists._


----------



## ourwater

How to possibly fix a PC that will turn on but will not beep and will not display anything on screen, _RodneyDickson, Published on Sep 14, 2012_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Preseason football: Patriots vs. Bears


----------



## ourwater

3. 24. 16 Drill for a subway terror attack was done 2. 29. 16, _Linda Kirby, Published on Mar 24, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

AutoCAD Complete 2d and 3d House Plan Part 1, _ Awais Mirza, Published on Mar 6, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Mike Morell, _An hour with Mike Morell, former acting and deputy director of the CIA. He recently wrote an op-ed in the New York Times arguing that Donald Trump poses a threat to our national security._ #PIP Surfing the internet on a amiga 1200, _RetroGamerjl78, Published on Feb 4, 2015 This is me showing you how to go online on the amiga 1200. We look at ibrowse and dctelnet and we watch a movie_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Aug 19, 2016, _ Donald Trump Expresses Regret for Past Comments; Olympics 2016: Simone Biles Talks Record Run in Rio; Kelsea Ballerini Rocks Times Square_ #PIP Foldit: Hot to get 10000 in Puzzle 665 for 9 mins., _olegakagrom, Published on Jan 7, 2013, In this video I am getting a 10000 score in Puzzle 665 for 9 minutes. Currently it will get you to top45. It isn't bad for start  Also, try my old recipe - the original "Quake" _


----------



## ourwater

What To Expect From Direct-To-Consumer Genetic Tests - The Medical Futurist, _The Medical Futurist, Published on Jan 26, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

8/12/11 93L Invest - A Caribbean Cruiser, _28storms.com, Uploaded on Aug 12, 2011_


----------



## mr hoang

Stranger things. Cool show.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Fri, Aug 12, 2016, _Hillary Clinton Releases Tax Returns | Seth Rich Family Asks Julian Assange To Stop Implying Assassination | Newspaper Minimized Simone Manuel's Gold Medal Victory? | Russian Swimmer Points Out Michael Phelps In Doping Defense | GOP Senator_ #PIP T-34-3 WoT Gameplay #212 - Offend Everyone - World of Tanks With Brian and Thor, Markee Dragon Gameplay, Published on Mar 30, 2014[/I]


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Simon Helberg On 'Florence Foster Jenkins', Meryl Streep & 'Big Bang', _Actor Simon Helberg returns to detail his latest film 'Florence Foster Jenkins,' in which he stars alongside Meryl Streep & Hugh Grant. Simon also dishes on what to expect in the highly anticipated tenth season of 'The Big Bang Theory.'_ #PIP Unboxing: iPhone 1st Generation 8GB, _iCollectApple, Published on Jun 29, 2012_


----------



## SouthWest

Jessica Jones episode 1: AKA Ladies Night - my sister recommended that I watch this before Luke Cage is released at the end of September. It's off to a promising start.


----------



## ourwater

Boston EMS: Sat, Aug 8, 2015, _A driver intentionally crashes into a highway railing; EMTs discover an old gunshot wound on a man while treating a fresh one; a homeless man sits naked in the street in the hope of getting a night in a hospital bed._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Aug 19, 2016, _Ryan Lochte apologizes; CDC warns pregnant women not to travel to Miami; communities in Baton Rouge still devastated from massive flooding._ #PIP Forza Horizon 2 Free Ride - #3 McLaren P1 - Funniest Day EVER, The Crew Delayed, Furry YouTuber's, _EKDrifter458, Published on Oct 11, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Aug 19, 2016, _Why Chip Credit Cards Are Still Not Safe From Fraud; Rose Wine, 'It's a Lifestyle'_ #PIP Animal Crossing: New Leaf - Sunken Glitch Town (Nintendo 3DS Gameplay Walkthrough Ep.62) , _SwimmingBird941, Published on Aug 31, 2013, Today we learn the fundamentals of bamboo growing, get some valuable gifts in the mail, head to the glitchiest town in all of Animal Crossing, & learn how cool a paper hat samurai can look when he trips on a fountain._


----------



## ourwater

[662] Louisiana housing crisis, Tcherneva on job guarantee over basic income, _Boom Bust, Published on Aug 19, 2016, _ #PIP ShackTac - Missile Command, Xenon, Published on Mar 30, 2015 Tiberian, Funar and I are at it again, manning mortars, TOW humvees and ammo trucks. We do our best to keep the main forces in ammo, manpower and vehicles throughout this 3 hour mission.[/I]


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Staring at the Sun


----------



## ourwater

Boer Zkt Vrouw: S08 E11


----------



## ourwater

Stonehearth ALPHA 16! let's play EP7- Update Build 2955, _NarcissisticNick, Streamed live on May 4, 2016 Feel free to leave a like and a favorite! It'll show me that you want more of the series and/or video! Thank you!_


----------



## ourwater

Blaster Master (NES-U) Any% speedrun in 32:50 (OBSOLETE), _Jigwally, Published on Feb 9, 2014 I don't usually keep old PB videos but this got so many views that I might as well. Played on NES console. Recorded via Amarec._


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: A Star Is Born Again , _Ned Flanders starts dating a the famous movie star, Sara Sloane, but Ned has difficulties with the tabloids following them everywhere._


----------



## ourwater

The Foucault pendulum, _Robert Kaiser, Published on Oct 18, 2015, The Foucault pendulum (English pronunciation: /fuːˈkoʊ/ foo-koh; French pronunciation: [fuˈko]), or Foucault's pendulum, named after the French physicist Léon Foucault, is a simple device conceived as an experiment to demonstrate the rotation of the Earth. While it had long been known that the Earth rotates, the introduction of the Foucault pendulum in 1851 was the first simple proof of the rotation in an easy-to-see experiment._


----------



## ourwater

Overwatch: Zenyatta Carnage! (54-8 Gameplay), _Ryan Stenberg, Published on Jun 15, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Transformers: Robots in Disguise: Bumblebee's Night Off , _Bumblebee takes a night off to see a concert, but Bisk attacks._


----------



## ourwater

TRACKMANIA # 1 - Ein bissel Zeit vertreiben «» Let's Play Trackmania, _PietSmiet, Published on Aug 15, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Science Project Mobile Phone Detector, _Learn By Watch, Published on Apr 28, 2015, A mobile phone detector can be used to detect mobile phone call. In this video Mr. Atul Pal and Mr. Alok Verma will show you how to make mobie phone detector yourself. This circuit is capable to detect mobile phone in the range of 1 meter._


----------



## ourwater

The Benefits of External Wall Insulation for the Home, _StoMovie, Published on Jun 7, 2011, A video highlighting the major benefits insulating your home with an external wall insulation system can bring. Energy bills can be significantly reduced, and the building fabric is protected from the elements._


----------



## ourwater

(GLITCH) 200,000 Bells in 10 Minutes, No Cloning, No Island - Animal Crossing: New Leaf, _EvilReun iclus, Published on Aug 2, 2015, Potentially 200,000 bells in 10 minutes without the island? Or cloning? I found this glitch (not the net trick) with a good friend of mine about a year ago. I had added it to a few _


----------



## ourwater

Military holds annual live fire tests in bid to increase precision, _AP Archive, Published on Jul 31, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

►No Man's Sky Gameplay◄ Going Through Our First Black Hole!, _ONE_shot_GURL, Published on Aug 20, 2016, No Man's Sky gameplay black hole // Welcome to a live stream highlight of some No Man's Sky gameplay where we go through our first black hole on the ps4! No Man's Sky is an open world survival game where you get to explore planets! Join me in this adventure and let's see what we can discover!_


----------



## ourwater

Candy Crush Saga Level 960 No Boosters 3 Stars, _Southern Charm Gaming, Published on Jul 20, 2016 Candy Crush Saga Level 960 No Boosters 3 Stars Tips on How to Beat Candy Crush Saga Level 960:_


----------



## ourwater

►Reacting to Old Videos◄ Reacting to My First Video!, _ONE_shot_GURL, Published on Jun 22, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Disney Wall.E Playthrough Part 1, _Y2JArmyofficial, Published on Sep 11, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

VIOLET VS MALEFICENT - EPIC FIGHT - Disney Infinity 2.0, _DMProduction, Published on Jul 14, 2015 Violet Parr is a junior high school teenager stuck at the crossroads between girl and woman. Violet desperately wants to be like everyone else, to blend in with normal people, and not to stand out. Appropriately, her superpowers allow her to turn instantly invisible, and to generate spherical force fields_


----------



## ourwater

3123: Doublelift as Kog'Maw / Morgana vs Ashe / Nautilus Bot - Team Ranked, _Tekk, Published on Apr 30, 2015_


----------



## TryingMara

Dateline


----------



## ourwater

Ask This Old House: Hanging a Flat Panel TV/Controlling Insects Without Pesticides


----------



## ourwater

Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 Part 1, _First Channel, Published on Apr 28, 2016, Saya membuat video ini dengan Editor Video YouTube _


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Killjoys
~ Dark Matter


----------



## ourwater

Prevue Channel (1995): February 13, 1995, _Joseph A. Sobora, Published on Feb 10, 2016, Originally uploaded by YouTube user, "Chris Read" who sadly shut down his account. Therefore, I'm reuploading this video for him, all Prevue fans and for entertainment values._


----------



## ourwater

[Payday 2] [Gameplay/Challenge] *Pre-U100* Aftershock Deathwish Loud Solo No DLC version 1, _Unknown Knight, Published on Oct 17, 2015, Well, the title pretty much describes it. I realized that I brought in the Muscle Perk Deck which wasn't what I wanted to do. I replayed with the Armourer Perk Deck (aka old school no regen):_


----------



## flyingMint

Stranger Things :banana


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Aug 15, 2016, _Biden Gives Hillary The Longest Awkward Hug EVER (VIDEO) | Racial Tensions Erupt In Milwaukee | Trump Campaign Chief's Strong Ties To Putin | Does France's "Burkini" Ban Make Them More Free, Or Less? | Syrians Cutting Beards_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UFC prelims


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Equinox: Part 2 , _Temporarily shielded from the alien attack, Janeway orders that their first priority is to find the Equinox, stop Ransom and recover Seven of Nine. Chakotay disagrees but obeys. Voyager finds Equinox and captures a few of its crew members before they escape again. Chakotay stops Janeway within seconds of sacrificing the Equinox crewman and Janeway relieves him of duty. Meanwhile, the Equinox EMH, posing as Voyager's doctor, keeps in contact with Ransom. The Doctor, on-board the Equinox with his ethical subroutines disabled, performs surgery on Seven that will extract information but destroy her brain. Ransom has a change of heart and decides to surrender to Janeway. In disagreement, his crew stages a mutiny. Janeway finds the Ankari, a race that can mediate with the attacking aliens, makes contact with them and agrees to turn over the Equinox in exchange for Voyager's safety._


----------



## ourwater

Styling our Main Menu - #52 Unreal Engine 4 Beginner Tutorial Series, _Virtus Learning Hub,Published on May 16, 2016, This is episode 52 of my unreal engine 4 beginner tutorial series, in today's episode we continue on our main menu system, showing you how to use the images we imported earlier to create stylise them, complete with hover effects and even button press sounds!_


----------



## ourwater

Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising gameplay, _Malefication, Published on Apr 7, 2013 I'm bad_


----------



## ourwater

Meta Lab Episode 63 - Pre-Show Game, _MarriedWithClix, Streamed live on Feb 1, 2016 Mike and Tom go to their weekly war!!!!_


----------



## ourwater

STAR WARS atari, _El juego del recuerdo, Published on Apr 16, 2015_


----------



## sliplikespace

I just completely finished off Scrubs as a whole series. It's been a bit of a weird show to watch at times because of my health anxiety and the potential for it to cause it to flare up but I finally finished. It took me awhile but I more or less realized I hate JD and was watching for everyone else on the show. Also season 9 was absolute trash.


----------



## burgerchuckie

Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt


----------



## obiwanpepperoni

I've been watching Penny Dreadful this weekend. Almost done with Season 3.

I :heart Eva Green


----------



## ourwater

Senator Allan Peter Cayetano's Discourse Vs Laila De Lima's Speech, _Philippine News, Published on Aug 4, 2016, .Senator Allan Peter Cayetano Speech Rebuttal To Laila De Lima Philippine News, Latest news In The Philippines, President of the Philippines, Philippine President, Du30, Duterte, Rodrigo Duterte, Allan Peter Cayetano, Tito Sotto, Laila De Lima, Kiko Pangilinan, Drillon, HOntiveros, Koko Pimentel, Extra Judicial Killing_


----------



## ourwater

Ridge Road Flooding in Ascension Parish, _Ridge Road Flooding in Ascension Parish_


----------



## ourwater

How To Answer Verbal Reasoning Tests, _CareerVidz, Uploaded on Feb 25, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

Channel 4 Adverts 2003 (10), _ Adam Beckwith, Uploaded on Jul 28, 2011 Adverts for Holland & Barrett, Comfort, Weetabix, 3._


----------



## ourwater

Top 5 Best, Worst and In-Between of our Fleetwood Excursion RV, _Gone with the Wynns, Published on Sep 10, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Scrap Mechanic Gameplay- EP 62- Winnebago RV (Viewer Creation), _Camodo Gaming, Published on Jun 9, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play Pokémon Leafgreen - Part 44: On the Road to Team Rocket's Warehouse!, _MistyDawn, Published on Jun 8, 2012, Welcome back to another episode of Let's Play Pokemon Leafgreen. In this episode we make our way to the rocket warehouse but stop off at the lost cave first._


----------



## ourwater

Physics 21L: Lab 7, Earth's Magnetic Field, _MattatSRJC, Published on Mar 25, 2012 This one only took 5 takes to get right._


----------



## ourwater

Document Control Management, _QualsysLtd's channel, Published on Jun 22, 2016, EQMS Document Manager delivers unshakeable control over your policies, procedures and other critical documentation for both SME's and large, multinational enterprises._


----------



## ourwater

Wheel of Fortune (Australia) - November 21 2003, _Joshua92ification, Published on May 10, 2012, General episode - Friday November 21 2003_


----------



## Unknown Trooper

Family Ties, watching it for the second time! Just started season 2.

Probably my favourite sitcom (and I watch a lot of em').


----------



## ourwater

What You Can Expect During a Company Buyout or Merger, _MONEYTALK WITH #WINNIESUN (@SunGroupWP), Published on May 2, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Mortal Kombat 4 (Nintendo 64) Sub-zero Gameplay, _ Antimazon, Uploaded on Jan 31, 2011, I like this game. I'm learning to play MK4. I hope you like it_


----------



## ourwater

The Greatest 611 Video Ever, _BNEdward97, Published on Jul 4, 2015, -July 3rd 2015, On 611's run from Roanoke, Christianburg Hill brings 611 to her knees and she sounds absolutely amazing. Watch as 611 pulls the hill and the sound echos throughout the hills._


----------



## ourwater

Micro League Baseball for the Atari 8-bit family, _Highretrogamelord, Published on Nov 19, 2013, Came also out for: Amiga_


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Pizza Party


----------



## ourwater

MLB Top Plays May 2015, _Cesar Bess, Published on Jun 21, 2015, Sorry that it took so long to get this one out. I'll try my best to upload the June version as soon as the month ends._


----------



## ourwater

Marantz & Paradigm Home Theater, _Mr. B, Uploaded on Sep 10, 2009, Now if only I had an HD camera..._


----------



## ourwater

Microsoft Access: Tracking Student Attendance, Append Query, _PC Learning Zone - Computer Training, Uploaded on Jul 17, 2008, In this Microsoft Access tutorial, I will show you how to use an Append Query to track student attendance in classes. We'll create a couple of tables and a form, then use an Append Query to transfer the data from our student table to our attendance history table. I'll also throw in a little VBA code just to spice things up._


----------



## ourwater

Apex Protocol - ArmA 3 Apex Campaign 6, _Jester814, Published on Jul 22, 2016, Apex Protocol - ArmA 3 Apex Campaign Mission 6 Watch this mission from Franklin's perspective:_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hinterland


----------



## ourwater

Mr. Bean Rides Again, _Mr Bean wants to go to the post office, but the battery in his car is dead, so he decides to catch a bus instead. He reaches the bus stop where a man is already waiting for the bus. Unfortunately the man suddenly suffers from a heart attack_


----------



## ourwater

LEGO Dimensions Scooby Doo Gameplay Part 1 - Level + Team Pack Walkthrough!! (PS4/XB1 1080p HD), _GhostRoboJr, Published on Oct 1, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Premiere Pro CS6 Techniques: 51 Color FIVE: Color Cast, _Creative COW, Published on Jun 22, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

Your Checklist for Better Bagging, _International Paper, Published on May 23, 2014, Just like you take a checklist to the grocery store, learn to use our checklist for better bagging techniques in our reusable, recyclable, renewable and compostable paper handle sacks._


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Aug 21, 2016, _Adjustments Made to Donald Trump's Campaign; Guests: Kellyanne Conway, Reince Priebus, Robby Mook, Jill Stein, Matt Dowd, Jamal Simmons, Dan Balz, Kristen Soltis Anderson_ #PIP Road rage incident turns into fist fight in Walmart parking lot - TomoNews, _TomoNews US, Published on Jun 21, 2016, DENVER - Video footage captured a road rage confrontation that led to a fist fight outside a Walmart in Colorado on June 17._


----------



## ourwater

stargate atlantis game, _Amadej bratuz, Published on Jan 8, 2015_


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

MST3K - Speech: Using Your Voice, _Bo Balderson, Published on Sep 1, 2013, From the episode Earth vs. the Spider._


----------



## Azazello

Childrens Hospital - best 11 minutes of my weekend.


----------



## TryingMara

Olympics Closing Ceremony


----------



## jjbnum3

I LOVE DICK 
Pilot
Amazon Prime (7/10)


----------



## jjbnum3

*Game of Thrones 10+
*

Season 5 library

Season 6 Stream


----------



## SouthWest

Mr. Robot season 1 episode 6: eps1.5_br4ve-trave1er.asf - poor Shayla


----------



## obiwanpepperoni

TryingMara said:


> Olympics Closing Ceremony


I still need to watch the Opening Ceremony! 



jjbnum3 said:


> *Game of Thrones 10+
> *
> 
> Season 5 library
> 
> Season 6 Stream


Are you starting Season 6? It's a great season 



SouthWest said:


> Mr. Robot season 1 episode 6: eps1.5_br4ve-trave1er.asf - poor Shayla


Episodes 5 and 6 from Season 1 were the ones where I realized I would be watching this show for the long run. I love Rami Malek, he needs to come out in more stuff now


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Aug 21, 2016, _ This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Former New York City Mayor Rudy Giuliani, Senator Ben Cardin (D-MD) & a Sunday Panel of Michael Needham, Juan Williams, Julie Pace, Charlie Hurt._ #PIP ARK: Survival Evolved - BASE BUILDING WALL! S2E2 ( Gameplay ), _Sl1pg8r - Daily Stuff and Things!, Published on Sep 7, 2015, MOAR ARK: Survival Evolved Gameplay w/ Sl1pg8r! Taming epic Dinosaurs and Funny Moments! Today we begin building base defenses. Wall time Peeps! Check this out! Oh, also there's poop._


----------



## ourwater

Bleach 199, _Szayelaporro is exasperated when his powers don't work at all against Mayuri Kurotsuchi, and he ends up being enveloped by Mayuri's Konjiki Ashisogijizo. Just then, something happens to Nemu, who was being held hostage._ #PIP Blitz Chess #444: IM Bartholomew vs. IM Renat Bigaliev (Caro-Kann Defense), _John Bartholomew, Published on Feb 5, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

A Hologram for the King [2016], _A failed American sales rep looks to recoup his losses by traveling to Saudi Arabia and selling his company's product to a wealthy monarch._ #PIP An Evening with John Lydon. 24 June.2016. British Library. London, _James Vagabond, Published on Aug 21, 2016 John Lydon's one and only live interview in Great Britain in 2016. John Lydon, also known by his former stage name Johnny Rotten, is an English singer, songwriter, and musician. He is best known as the lead singer of the late 1970's punk band The Sex Pistols, which lasted from 1975 until 1978, and again for various revivals during the 1990s and 2000s. He is also the lead singer of post-punk band Public Image Ltd (PiL), which he founded and fronted from 1978 until 1993, and again since 2009. source:_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Premier League World


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Big Bacon Battle


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Julie Chen On 'Big Brother,' 'The Talk,' & Les Moonves, _It's a no-holds-barred discussion with Julie Chen as she talks candidly about attempting to turn down her 'Big Brother' gig, how she and her co-hosts on 'The Talk' have avoided the shake-ups that plague other shows, and the secret to her happy marriage._ #PIP Lets play Animal Crossing 266 jede Blumenart gezüchtet  [HD], _Thomas Eichenseher, Published on Aug 11, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S11 E06


----------



## ourwater

Helium Rain Alpha | Episode 3 : Vers le saint Acier, _Darthorus Gaming, Published on May 18, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Aug 22, 2016, _Wildfires Spread in Washington State; Team USA Dominates Medal Count in Rio; 'GMA' Country Playlist: Old Dominion Sings 'Song for Another Time' _ #PIP SubSpace Continuum 0PTIX gameplay to 200 0 rec, _Brian Stusalitus, Published on Feb 9, 2013 0PTIX in-game Extreme Games Zone recording 200 wins 0 losses, tips and advice. Free 2D space ship game MMO featuring capture the flag, teams, leagues, duel,_


----------



## scintilla

Fargo. Not enjoying it as much as I was at the beginning though.


----------



## ourwater

Let's Try Void Destroyer Sandbox DLC - Definitely a Step in the Right Direction, _Space Game Junkie, Published on May 20, 2015 Welcome back to Void Destroyer my friends. In this video, I take a look at the recently released free DLC for the game called the Mini Sandbox. According to the Steam post on it, this is a proof of concept to take us toward Void Destroyer 2, which will hopefully be more open than the original game. In this Sandbox, you can take missions and gain funds to buy new ships, and it all appears to be randomly generated as you play, which is nice. In this video I take a couple of missions, die a couple of times and eventually upgrade my ship to a tougher model. I have to admit, I had a lot more fun with this open sandbox than I did with the brutally tough missions in the original game (in which I've still not gotten any further). Overall, if you own Void Destroyer, this is definitely worth downloading, and if you don't, it's worth getting not only for its ambitious scope, but for this DLC as well.  Thanks for watching!_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Aug 22, 2016, _Josh Green and Margaret Talev are joined by The Washington Post's Anne Gearan and National Review contributor Tom Rogan._


----------



## ourwater

Question: How Do You Test Server Replication at Different Bandwidth Speeds?, _Eli the Computer Guy Live, Published on Oct 2, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars: The Box , _Count Dooku challenges eleven bounty hunters to survive several deadly levels devised by Moralo Eval. The winners will participate in the plot to kidnap Chancellor Palpatine on Naboo..._


----------



## ourwater

FEAR THE BEARD! | MLB The Show 16 | Road to the Show #145, _dodgerfilms, Published on Aug 20, 2016_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nfl preseason football; patriots vs bears


----------



## ourwater

Inside Out Thought Bubbles Level 361 / Gameplay Walkthrough / NO GEMS, _Pandu Gaming, Published on May 26, 2016, Inside Out Thought Bubbles Level 361 / Gameplay Walkthrough Please watch all gameplay / walkthrough of Inside Out Thought Bubbles by clicking the link below: _


----------



## ourwater

Sunset Overdrive: Walkthrough/Gameplay - Part 11 - (720 HD) Xbox One, _MrToastsandwich, Published on Jul 4, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Time Team S13-E06 Court of the Kentish King, Eastry, _Kent, Reijer Zaaijer, Published on Mar 29, 2013 Tony and the Team descended on the orchards of Kent to search for the site of the lost Anglo-Saxon palace of Eastry - and investigated not one but two likely contenders._


----------



## ourwater

Board Game Breakfast 134 - Sculptor Credit, _The Dice Tower, Published on Jun 27, 2016, Tom Vasel takes a look at the news of the week, joined by a host of friends._


----------



## ourwater

Doom - Ultra Nightmare - World First Full Playthrough - 1080p60fps, _Zero Master, Published on May 15, 2016, This is the new Doom on Ultra Nightmare difficulty, it is identical to a single segment Nightmare difficulty run, as in you cannot die. Should be the first completed Ultra Nightmare after game released, last played is shown as 5/14/2016 8:50:48pm in the video at the end._


----------



## ourwater

[663] US signs off on Syngenta deal, _Boom Bust, ChemChina was cleared by national security regulators in the US for its acquisition of Syngenta; Ameera David weighs in. Then, RT's Manuel Rapalo discuss Pfizer's bid to purchase Medivation for $14 billion. Afterwards, Bianca Facchinei reports on new national security measures in Germany. After the break, Ameera is joined by Peter Schiff - CEO of Euro Pacific Capital - to talk about the US economy. And in The Big Deal, Ameera and Edward Harrison discuss Jackson Hole._


----------



## Canadian Brotha

19-2


----------



## SouthWest

Stranger Things episode 1: The Vanishing of Will Byers - it's a promising start.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black: Transgressive Border Crossing


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Mon, Aug 22, 2016, _ISIS Accused of Using Young Children to Carry Out Deadly Terror Attacks; Outrage Grows After Deadly Police Shooting of Unarmed Father; American Pole Vaulter Honored for Inspiring Olympic Moment_ #PIP Night Driver Gameplay (Atari 2600), _AndromedaDude, Published on Sep 21, 2013, This is my gameplay demonstration for the GAME "Night Driver" for the Atari 2600._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Aug 22, 2016, _Children of Witness Protection Struggle to Reclaim Identities; "Living With No Excuses": Noah Galloway's Journey From Soldier to "DWTS"; Tyra Banks Adds College Lecturer to Her Resume._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Aug 23, 2016, _Bowe Bergdahl's Lawyers Seek to Have Case Dismissed; Linda Thompson Calls Caitlyn Jenner's Secret 'Devastating'; Drake White Performs on 'GMA'_ #PIP Dragon Age: Inquisition - Hidden Functions of the Tactical Camera, _IGN Walkthroughs, Published on Nov 20, 2014 Dragon Age: Inquisition's tactical camera is great, but some of its features aren't explained very well. Watch our guide to fill in the blanks._


----------



## ourwater

How to Care For Your Typewriter(s), _BKtypewriters101, Published on Apr 18, 2014 Typewriters, like any other piece of machinery, need to be well-cared for in order to work their best. This includes keeping it cleaned and oiled, as well all know. However, there are a few tricks that you may not know about! These tips can also be viewed on my website using the following link: _


----------



## ourwater

Installing a New Concrete Driveway - Day 2, _MrDiyDork, Published on Sep 17, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Amy Schumer, _An hour with comedian Amy Schumer. Her debut book is called "The Girl with the Lower Back Tattoo."_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Preseason Football: Seahawks vs Vikings


----------



## ourwater

Kim Possible: Return To Camp Wannaweep, _Ron is stressed when cheer camp has been relocated to Camp Wannaweep._


----------



## ourwater

TV7 Israel News 19.4.16, _TV7 Israel News, Published on Apr 20, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Aug 22, 2016, _ John Heilemann and Alex Wagner are joined by Republican Congressman Jason Chaffetz of Utah, Republican strategist Fred Davis, Democratic strategist Lis Smith, NBC News' Kasie Hunt and Katy Tur on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._ #PIP Plants vs. Zombies 2: It's About Time - Gameplay Walkthrough Part 470 - Electric Currant (iOS), _Candy Crush Saga Android Gameplay #27, DroidCheat, Published on Aug 7, 2016, ♥ If you enjoyed my video please Comment, Like, Favorite, Subscribe and Share as this really helps me _


----------



## mattmc

Teen Wolf: Condition Terminal


----------



## ourwater

English Lesson # 162- Antsy (adjective) - Learn English Pronunciation & Vocabulary., _Daily Video Vocabulary (English Lessons), Published on Jan 25, 2016 English Lesson # 162- Antsy (adjective) - Learn English Pronunciation & Vocabulary._


----------



## ourwater

World of Warcraft Quest Guide: Earth, Wind and Fire...and Water ID: 34881, _GitGudGuides, Published on Mar 5, 2015, Simple demonstration showing how to perform the above mentioned quest. Quest ID: 34881_


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars: Crisis at the Heart, _After making a deal with Count Dooku to resuscitate the ailing Banking Clan, Clovis finds himself as a pawn in Dooku's designs._


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed: Rivals - Part 51 - Lamborghini Miura Concept (Playstation 4 Gameplay). _TmarTn2, Published on Apr 7, 2014_


----------



## the misanthrope

started watching American Horror Story.


----------



## ourwater

ifpd himmelswillen: S12 E09


----------



## jjbnum3

obiwanpepperoni said:


> I still need to watch the Opening Ceremony!
> 
> Are you starting Season 6? It's a great season
> 
> Episodes 5 and 6 from Season 1 were the ones where I realized I would be watching this show for the long run. I love Rami Malek, he needs to come out in more stuff now


 *I binge watched season 6 in A few days.Maybe to fast,but one of my favorite shows.Enjoyed the last two episodes the most.

Mr. Robot S1 (First 3 episodes) I liked it,now I'm looking forward to *Episodes 5 and 6 .:grin2:

The Last Ship* (First 3 episodes) Very good and interesting so far.
I just wish it had subs or CC.I'm hard of hearing.*


----------



## ourwater

Overwatch Gameplay | Ster Rating:72 reach 40 Elims As Zarya, D. Va On King's Row, _Overwatch Live Stream, Published on Jul 23, 2016, Overwatch Gameplay | Ster Rating:72 reach 40 Elims As Mei , D. Va On King's Row_


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Running Mates, _Peter and Lois become political opponents in their bid to become the new school board president._


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play World Of Warcraft - Part 1 - Character Creation & Elwynn Forest Leveling!, _Stone Legion - Kane Hart, Published on Aug 7, 2015_


----------



## obiwanpepperoni

jjbnum3 said:


> *I binge watched season 6 in A few days.Maybe to fast,but one of my favorite shows.Enjoyed the last two episodes the most.*


*

Oh don't worry, that sounds normal to me. I started watching GOT sometime around when Season 5 started. I saw entire seasons in a matter of days. I have no shame 0

Season 7 is set up to be very exciting, I can't wait*


----------



## ourwater

Close Combat & Warrior training! Very cool stuff. (like MMA but better!) Pt 1 of 5, _US Military Videos & Photos, Published on Apr 9, 2013, 4-1 AD Soldiers learn hand to hand combat to earn Level 1 Combatives certification. Takedowns, ground fighting, and defense against brawling._


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Trump Resets Campaign Again. Too Little, Too Late?, _GOP nominee Donald Trump's campaign just went through another upper echelon shake-up. This, as he attempts to pivot to a general election strategy. But, is it too little, too late? Larry talks with a Trump campaign insider._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Tue, Aug 23, 2016, _President Obama tours flood zones in Louisiana; outrage over spike in the cost of EpiPens; thousands in Florida without power following power plant explosion._ #PIP Guide to Collecting Rare Books : How to Catalog a Book Collection, _expertvillage, Uploaded on Apr 16, 2008, Organize that precious book collection! Learn tips for cataloging your book collection in this free book collecting video from a longtime bookstore buyer._


----------



## ourwater

TheIsle Gameplay: Searching For Food & Carcharadon and Psittaco Sneak Peek [Ep 163], _ THE Airconditioner, Published on Jul 14, 2016 This is what happens when there are no corpses all over....realism Welcome to The Isle, a currently very early access dinosaur survival game where YOU are the dinosaur_


----------



## ourwater

Shortwave Radio - Bermuda Radio Abandon Ship Sail Vessel 'Elle', _proct0r, Uploaded on Nov 5, 2011, PresentedIn4D caught this one tonight at about 0400z on 4.125 USB. I didn't catch the beginning, but I did still catch a lot of the information going to Bermuda radio and the USCG. At the end you can hear his batteries going dead and distortion coming into the audio from too low voltage. I will put up other parts if they do come back at 0600z._


----------



## ourwater

Manufacturing of cement paste specimens to EN 196-1, _Conor O Neill, Published on Feb 26, 2014, This is a video tutorial on how to manufacture of cement paste specimens for strength testing according to EN 196-1._


----------



## ourwater

BATTLEFIELD 4 (PS4) - Road to Colonel - Live Multiplayer Gameplay #123 - THE MTAR DOES IT AGAIN!, _OneCheesyMofo, Published on Feb 18, 2014_


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Scars and Souvenirs


----------



## ourwater

History of Video Game Consoles As Fast As Possible, _Techquickie, Published on Dec 18, 2015, From the Magnavox Odyssey to the Atari 2600 to the NES to the Xbox One, each generation of consoles has brought us something new..._


----------



## ourwater

Kulim Club Badminton match (Single) - Teik Hua vs. 12 year-old girl, _Chin How Chew, Published on Oct 1, 2012 Ad-hoc Single match between Kulim's Veteran and 12 year-old challenger, 30-point single match._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Dolly Parton On 'Pure & Simple,' Hillary, & '9 to 5' Reunion, _It's Dolly! The legendary entertainer welcomes Larry to her Nashville studio to discuss her new album, her enduring career, and her longtime support for the LGBTQ community. Plus, Dolly on reuniting with her '9 to 5' co-stars Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin..._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Aug 23, 2016, _'The View' 20 Years in the Making: Rarely Heard Stories From the Set; You Can Now Fulfill Your Pumpkin Spice Cravings Earlier Than Ever_ #PIP Despicable Me 2: Minion Rush Vector's Fortress Part 5, _Kids Games, Published on Apr 23, 2015, Despicable Me 2: Minion Rush Vector's Fortress Part 5 Despicable Me: Minion Rush By Gameloft Industry Run 2 By Imangi Studios, LLC_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

19-2


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Aug 24, 2016, _Earthquake Kills Dozens in Central Italy; New Twist in Adnan Syed 'Serial' Murder Trial; 'GMA' Country Playlist: Florida Georgia Line Sings 'H.O.L.Y.'_ #PIP Battlefield 4 Longest Headshot - 2,155 Meters World Record - By StrikexNinja, _StrikexNinja, Published on Dec 9, 2013 2,155 Meter headshot on Lancang Dam..Was #2 in the world on PS4 at the time.. Subscribe for more PS4 gameplay!!!_


----------



## ourwater

DGA Plays: Risk: Star Wars Edition (Ep. 91 - Gameplay / Let's Play), _Dad's Gaming Addiction, Published on May 10, 2016, Risk: Star Wars Edition Board Game Gameplay / Let's Play Video_


----------



## TryingMara

48 Hours


----------



## ourwater

AedlP: S11 E10


----------



## ourwater

Duelyst Songhai Arcanyst deck 1, _SpiralPower, Published on Mar 3, 2016_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

abc world news with david muir


----------



## eukz

Stranger Things. It was unexpectedly solid and entertaining.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Aug 23, 2016, _ John Heilemann and Alex Wagner are joined by Republican strategist Mike Murphy, Democratic strategist Mike Feldman, the Washington Post's Karen Tumulty and the New York Times' Jim Rutenberg._ #PIP Tetris :263 .2016/07/05, _seravok, Published on Jul 28, 2016 Score: 259185 High Score: 351511_


----------



## ourwater

[665] Lawrence White on the Fed's policy problems, _Boom Bust, Published on Aug 24, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Aug 24, 2016, _Race to Find Survivors After Deadly Earthquake Hits Italy; American University in Kabul Attacked by Gunmen; Wrongfully Convicted Man Freed After Retrial._ #PIP Dyeing fabric with Sharpies and alcohol filmed at the Houston Quilt Market 2010, _designoriginals123, Uploaded on Nov 23, 2010, Get inspired to create your own fabric art creations with this fast and easy technique for dyeing fabrics and so much more with Sharpie markers and alcohol. See the work of students taking Suzanne's fabric dyeing class at the Houston Quilt Market 2010._


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: 50 Shades of Sorbet


----------



## ourwater

From The Depths | Part 8 | Spin-Shields!! | Adventure Mode | Gameplay, _Lathland, Published on Aug 25, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ATTILA EPIC 17K MAN SIEGE OF RAVENNA, _bates Beckham, Published on Jun 3, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Ireland is not a British Isle, _Saoirse Éireann, Uploaded on Jan 14, 2012 Watching English television, especially the BBC, some old and outdated imperialistic terms are still being used to describe Ireland as 'British' under a guise of being geographical terminology. Ireland is not a geographical fragment of Britain. This deranged clinging on to Ireland is obsessive and rather strange behaviour. Ireland has never been a 'British Isle', never has and never will. Ireland is an Irish Isle which belongs to the Irish people. With a majority of Scots also rejecting the label 'Britishness' according to many opinion polls and with their nation now on the march for Independence, Britishness is a dying concept. Even ''Great Britain'' can't call itself a British Isle for much longer. The song is 'The Sea Around Us' performed by The Ludlows._


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play Microsoft Flight Simulator X Teil 634 Mauritius - Paris [2/5] (iFly 747v2) | Liongamer1, _Liongamer1, Published on Oct 24, 2015_


----------



## Still Waters

AGT -The results show. Pretty boring,they had Michael Phelps on and arranged a few weird bits with him. Ronnie (singer,can't remember last name) -got robbed of her place in the semi-finals,because of her age. It wasn't stated but was pretty obvious. They always put thru a few acts that would only be interesting to watch for a few minutes -certainly not good enough for people to plunk down big money and watch 2 hours of that stuff. - And that's my two cents....


----------



## ourwater

Sealab 2021: Swimming in Oblivion, _ Well, a summary of this episode would, in its essence, be a spoiler. But get ready to see some of your old favorites (and some soon-to-be favorites) in this season finale: Chopper Dave. The Bebop Cola Robot. The Forest Ranger Guy. Skanky Darlene._


----------



## taariya

Season 2 of Fargo


----------



## ourwater

Capcom's Gold Medal Challenge '92 (NES) Playthrough - NintendoComplete, _NintendoComplete, Published on Aug 5, 2016, A playthrough of Capcom's 1992 NES game, Capcom's Gold Medal Challenge '92. With the opening ceremony of the Olympics in Rio today, I thought an olympics game would be fun to go_


----------



## ourwater

Candy Crush Soda Saga Android Gameplay #7, _DroidCheat, Published on Dec 31, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Aug 25, 2016, _American University in Kabul Attacked; 59-Year-Old Woman Dies on Zip Line Course; App to School: New Tech to Help Kids With Emotional Intelligence_ #PIP Tom & Jerry: Mouse Maze Android Gameplay, _DroidCheat, Published on Dec 17, 2015, ♥ If you enjoyed my video please Comment, Like, Favorite, Subscribe and Share as this really helps me _


----------



## ourwater

56 Minutes of THE LEGEND OF ZELDA: BREATH OF THE WILD Hands-On Gameplay from E3 2016!, _Polygon, Published on Jun 15, 2016, Watch nearly a full hour of hands-on open world Zelda gameplay as we run around as a half-naked, pyromaniacal version of Link in The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild, coming to Wii U and the NX in 2017._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Aug 24, 2016, _John Heilemann and Alex Wagner are joined by former Michigan Governor Jennifer Granholm, former Republican National Committee Chairman Michael Steele, Democratic strategists James Carville and Bill Burton on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Ben Shapiro: Win or Lose, Trump Endangers Future of Conservatism, _Former Breitbart News editor-at-large Ben Shapiro takes on Donald Trump's new campaign CEO Steven Bannon, Ann Coulter and the Clinton Foundation's role in Hillary's political life. Then, new Geneva Conventions for Cyberwar? Larry takes a look._ #PIP Spintires - Offroad Truck Simulation - PART 55 - THE RIVER - Walkthrough Gameplay, _Best Top, Published on Jul 29, 2014, With Mini-Jeep we have unlocked one part of map and after that we drove to second garage and unlocked C-255 repaired and refueled. With it we have ulocked D-537, C-4320 and 4 parts of map._


----------



## SouthWest

Jessica Jones episode 2: AKA Crush Syndrome


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Charlie D'Agata; Major Garrett; Frank Gehry & Paul Goldberger, _The latest on the fighting to drive ISIS out of the Iraqi cityof Sinjar. Charlie D'Agata of CBS News reports via phone from Iraq. Major Garrett of CBS News about the 2016 election. We conclude with architect Frank Gehry and critic Paul Goldberger._ #PIP Destiny: Full Kings Fall Raid Gameplay! W/ Amazing Looting Rewards!, _DPJ - Daily Destiny & More!, Published on Sep 20, 2015_


----------



## JohnDoe26

Big Brother S18E20


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Cowboys vs. Seahawks)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Aug 25, 2016, _Hillary Clinton on the Offensive After Trump Calls Her a 'Bigot'; Donald Trump Appears to Be Wavering on Immigration Plan; Sailors Serenade WWII Vet_ #PIP Steps to Write Insurance Policy Cancellation Letter 2016, _Restaurantsuccesssystem.com, Published on Mar 9, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Aug 25, 2016, _How Girl With No Job Made Instagram Into a Career; Mom Transforms Sleeping Baby With Costumes Into Famous Characters, Celebs_ #PIP 310. TBIKER'S LATE BREAKFAST RIDE OUT: PART 2, _wyvernbiker, Published on Aug 20, 2016 Finally got around to editing the 2nd part of T'bikers Late Breakfast Ride Out that took place on the 18th June 2016. Enjoy _


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Published on Aug 20, 2016, _Actor, director, and all-around great guy John Krasinski joins Larry for an intimate conversation about his family, working to earn the fame 'The Office' gave him, and the sage advice he's received from George Clooney._ #PIP PES 2013 no NINTENDO WII !!! (Gameplay Wii), _AF GAMEPLAYS, Published on Aug 14, 2016_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Suits


----------



## ourwater

Point of No Return Restaurant Scene, _Ace1000ks1975, Published on May 10, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

31 Minutes of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Gameplay - E3 2016, _IGN, Published on Jun 15, 2016, We found the fire rod, sailed on a boat, and found the secrets inside one of Breath of the Wild's early shrines._


----------



## ourwater

The Oregon Trail Gameplay, _Shortmandesigner, Uploaded on Feb 28, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Ben Shapiro: Win or Lose, Trump Endangers Future of Conservatism, _Former Breitbart News editor-at-large Ben Shapiro takes on Donald Trump's new campaign CEO Steven Bannon, Ann Coulter and the Clinton Foundation's role in Hillary's political life. Then, new Geneva Conventions for Cyberwar? Larry takes a look._ #PIP #566 Cleanup of Pirates of Caribbean & Arcade Games from Smoke Damage! TNT Amuusements, _TNT Amusements Inc, Published on Apr 1, 2014, TNT Amusements does cleanups when necessary! Here are 4 of 5 machines we picked up from a fire damaged home that suffered smoke damage. Two games also had some water damage and required more work..;.but LOOK at them now! Donkey Kong Trio (three games in 1), Ultracade by Global VR, Pirates of the Carribean, and Merit Megatouch Touchscreen Game._


----------



## overthinker94

i just finished watching Stranger Things on Netflix and it was sooo good!


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Aug 26, 2016, _Man Crashes Pickup Truck Into Southwest Airlines Plane; New Trial for Kentucky Woman Convicted of Boyfriend's Murder; Sarah Jessica Parker Weighs in on EpiPen Controversy._ #PIP RT 453 from Smithmill PA to Tyrone PA, _le351a, Uploaded on Sep 4, 2009 This is a favorite local road, just 5 miles from my house. Its RT 453 , also know as the Tyrone or Janesville Mountain. This road was just recently paved in the spring of 2009._


----------



## rockyraccoon

Last night I watched Family Guy


----------



## ourwater

Beat the Heat with 5 Central Air Conditioner Tips | Consumer Reports, _Consumer Reports, Published on Aug 26, 2016, Just because you can't see your central air conditioner doesn't mean it's maintenance-free. Keep your air conditioner running cool when you need it most by following these steps from Consumer Reports' experts._


----------



## nicetyy

Celebrity Big Brother


----------



## ourwater

Crashlands - Gameplay Walkthrough Part 34 - Bawg (iOS, Android), _ TapGameplay, Published on Feb 1, 2016, Crashlands - Gameplay Walkthrough Part 34 - Bawg (iOS, Android) Crashlands Walkthrough Playlist -_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Aug 25, 2016, _Published on Feb 1, 2016, John Heilemann and Alex Wagner are joined by Joel Benenson, senior strategist to the Hillary Clinton campaign, Republican Strategist Stuart Stevens, the Washington Post's Jenna Johnson, Marc Fisher and Michael Kranish. _ #PIP BF4 Jet Stealth Gameplay (20-0) | Rogue Transmission : F-35 | Conquest Large HD - High Graphics, _Thyotho Gameplay, Published on Jul 30, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Extreme Risk, _A need to test herself leads Torres down a path of self-destruction._


----------



## ourwater

The Long Dark: V.321 Tireless Menace - Checking out The Long Dark's update Tireless Menace V.321, _ aldershot8008, Published on Apr 21, 2016, The Long Dark: V.321 Tireless Menace - Checking out The Long Dark's update Tireless Menace V.321 Today we check out The Long Dark's latest update to it's early access Sandbox mode: V.321 Tireless _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Aug 26, 2016, _John Heilemann and Kasie Hunt are joined by Southern Poverty Law Center's Heidi Beirich and "Hamilton" star Chris Jackson._ #PIP Bridge Constructor - Island 4 Part 1, _ lil_lambie, Published on Aug 9, 2015, The 4th Island on Bridge Constructor. Proved to be slightly more difficult than the previous islands, although I was slightly tired at the same time playing it._


----------



## crashburn1975

It's kind of nice having so many tv channels but it's difficult to watch everything. I like that old series Highway to Heaven. I've been watching that on a regular basis.

I also like the horror channel and that's where I tune into some really graphic horror movies late into the night; not everyone's cup of tea but kind of lets you escape into a different reality! I'm pretty sure I don't become trapped in that reality!!

>0


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Aug, 26, 2016, _Mike Posner on the Ups and Downs of His Road to Success; Wannabe Rockstars Take Part in Air Guitar World Championships _#PIP John Heilemann and Kasie Hunt are joined by Southern Poverty Law Center's Heidi Beirich and "Hamilton" star Chris Jackson., _MasterofRoflness, Published on Jan 4, 2016, Welcome to Balanced Annihilation a remake of Total Annihilation with the Spring RTS engine! In the following videos will be showing off Balanced Annihilation Multiplayer. This video in particular will be a 5v5 for the fate of mankind._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Aug 26, 2016, _ISIS Hostage Kayla Mueller's Parents Speak Out; Governor Paul LePage Under Fire for Leaving a Profanity-Laced Voicemail for a State Lawmaker; Teachers Across the Country Who Get Kids Excited About Returning to School_


----------



## ourwater

0:01 / 27:52 [667] AB InBev cutting 5,500 jobs, yet payday for lawyers and bankers, _Boom Bust, Published on Aug 26, 2016, The AB InBev-SABMiller deal will yield $2 billion in fees and taxes, a boon for bankers, accounts, lawyers, and PR professionals. Meanwhile AB InBev is believed to be planning 5,500 job cuts after the deal goes through. Ameera David has details. Then, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei reports on Finland's flirtation with a basic income as the country plans to give out cash to create jobs. Afterwards, RT Correspondent Anya Parampil explains how an Israeli startup firm allegedly manipulated the iPhone to allow government spying. After the break, Ameera sits down with Valance Inc.'s Warren Mosler to talk about how resilient the US economy is right now. And in the Big Deal, Ameera and Edward Harrison discuss the American and Japanese economies. Take a look! Check us out on Facebook -- and feel free to ask us questions:_


----------



## ourwater

Pokemon Master Quest EP 266, _MIKEL HD, Published on Jul 18, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Swamp Diamonds, _An undercover police woman infiltrates a group of hardened female criminals who are planning to break out of prison and retrieve diamonds from a swampy hiding place. Also contains "What to Do on a Date"._


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Browns vs. Buccaneers)


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: The Two Mrs. Nahasapeemapetilons, _Marge must pose as Apu's wife to prevent his upcoming arranged marriage._


----------



## ourwater

Top Gear: Vietnam Special, _ The boys headed to Vietnam for epic road trip across the country. Each of them were given 15 million dong (about US$ 1000) to spend on buying some wheels and must make it to the north of Vietnam._


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play World of Warships #233 Kradotalk am Ende der Folge - Warships - Gameplay, _Teamkrado, Published on Feb 2, 2016, Let's Play World of Warships - Release - Gameplay - German - Deutsch - Wows für den Pc aus dem Hause Wargaming.net hier bei Team Krado. In World of Warships haben wir eine riesen Auswahl an Schiffen die wir gegen Feinde einsetzen können. Es handelt sich dabei um ein PvP Spiel. _


----------



## ourwater

Christchurch 1996 Quake Doco - why buildings collapse, _Dixon Productions, Uploaded on Mar 5, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog: Pod People from Pasadena, _Chloe believes that her family is being taken over by aliens!_


----------



## ourwater

World of Warcraft Warlords of Draenor let's play part 456 - Council down, _Palnai, Published on Jul 28, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Live Show! 8.26.16, _The Young Turks, Started streaming on Aug 26, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

【懐かしのレトロゲーム(ファミコン(NES))169】　ちゃっくんぽっぷ（Chack'n Pop）　NES, _ノグチマサヒロ, Published on Jul 8, 2015, ゲーム機種：ファミリーコンピューター(NES) ゲームソフト：ちゃっくんぽっぷ（Chack'n Pop） メーカー：タイトー 年式：1985年_


----------



## ourwater

X-Men - Angry Video Game Nerd - Episode 69, _Cinemassacre, Uploaded on Nov 27, 2010_


----------



## ourwater

1965 Girl Scout Commercial, _KarenEideStudios, Uploaded on Nov 24, 2010, Girl Scout Commercial 1965, Ridgewood, New Jersey_


----------



## ourwater

American Greed: Generous With Other People's Money, _Tom Petters was a respected CEO for more than a decade at iconic American companies like Polaroid, Sun Country Airlines and Fingerhut. But these legitimate businesses were purchased with dirty money...Petters' reputation was built on a foundation of lies._


----------



## ourwater

Powerslide Gameplay - 3 Races, _Universal Gaming Reviews, Published on Nov 17, 2014, Hello everybody, Shaun Meyers (Kyo Akiara) here to bring you our latest gameplay video. This time I'm playing the classic 1998 post apocalyptic racing game Powerslide for our review._


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Triangle, _A time warp in the Bermuda Triangle traps Agent Mulder aboard a 1939 luxury liner filled with murderous Nazis&#8230;and some familiar faces._


----------



## ourwater

Criminal Threats - PC 422, _Wallin & Klarich, Published on Sep 13, 2013, In many cases those accused of criminal threats did not realize that they were doing anything wrong. Attorney Paul Wallin explains the punishments for criminal threats and how a defense attorney can help you beat a conviction._


----------



## ourwater

Озвучка "Орущий командир" для World of Tanks 0.9.4, _Сайт Expromt Max, Published on Nov 16, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S08 E15


----------



## MikeTeck

Difficult People. Pilot.


----------



## ourwater

Area 51 - Gameplay PS2 HD 720P, _John GodGames, Published on Mar 7, 2013, Area 51 - Gameplay PS2 HD 720P_


----------



## ourwater

Learning Disabilities There is a Cure: Auditory Memory, _Addie Cusimano, Uploaded on Apr 26, 2009 Helping students to attend, listen, process and recall information presented to them orally. Skills that all students, from learning disabled to gifted, should have well developed in order to learn with ease._


----------



## ourwater

All BF4 Assault Rifles In Action! Latest Build (Battlefield 4 Paracel Storm Gameplay/Commentary), _LevelCapGaming, Published on Sep 10, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: A Matter of Perspective, _ Riker is suspected of murdering a respected scientist who had accused the Enterprise officer of seducing his wife._ #PIP Cognitive Dissonance, Trauma Recovery University, Published on Jul 12, 2016, _Your Official Child Sexual Abuse Social Network: Come. Watch. Receive. Comment. Share._


----------



## ourwater

Animal Crossing: New Leaf - Day 24: The Snowmen Cometh, _chuggaaconroy, Published on Dec 15, 2013, We build another snowman, get into the deeper mechanics of how the snowmen work, and talk to villagers because they were fishing zombies yesterday!_


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Titans vs. Raiders)


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek TNG: A Final Unity gameplay (PC Game, 1995), _Squakenet, Published on Feb 27, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Pippi Doesn't Go to School, _Adriana Gaelagoy, Published on Jun 15, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Word Find and Replace Special Characters, _Laura Leader - Law Office Solution, Uploaded on Feb 6, 2011_


----------



## ourwater

Bush Sr Says Reagan helped the new world order, _Robert MacKenzie, Uploaded on Sep 23, 2006, Video Clip on the Day Reagan Died Bush Says "A lot of things happened under his watch that were very very positive toward a new world order..."_


----------



## ourwater

Descent Shareware 1.0 - Longplay, _Gameric WinDOS, Published on May 13, 2015, Very FIRST Public Release of Decesnt in December 22, 1994, I dicided to do a full longplay of the entire 7 levels of Descent_


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef: Sweet Surprise, _The Top 10 contestants have 60 minutes to prep, cook and plate a Nutella breakfast dish._


----------



## ourwater

CLTV - Coding Is For Everybody: Personalizing - 6/10/2013, _Connected Learning, Published on Jun 29, 2014_


----------



## twitchy666

*Porridge*

struck me

nothing as good as left on one channel unexpected

remake of 70's or older?

Me all time in jail & hospital. New cast


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Premier League Matches
- Stranger Things


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week Sun, Aug 28, 2016, _Donald Trump's Wavering Stance on Immigration; Guests: Chris Christie, Donna Brazile, Michael Leiter, Symone Sanders, Alex Castellanos, Ana Navarro, Stephanie Cutter, Donald Trump_


----------



## ourwater

Minecraft Building w/ BdoubleO :: Construction Site! :: ep 361, _BdoubleO100, Published on Apr 12, 2016_


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain (currently)


----------



## SouthWest

Mr. Robot season 1 episode 7: eps1.6v1ew-s0urce.flv, and Jessica Jones episode 3: AKA It's Called Whiskey


----------



## ourwater

Planetary Annihilation Gameplay - #235 Part 2 Taxman 2v2 tournament, _ZaphodX, Published on Mar 25, 2014 Official UBER 2v2 Tournament on Friday!_


----------



## ourwater

Mythology in Literature Culture, _Steven Patrick Fernandez, Published on Feb 9, 2014, Literary studies of the confluences of myths in many of our modern narratives, how archetypal characters have figured in the persons of popular stories, film included_


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Aug 28, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Donald Trump Campaign Manager Kellyanne Conway, Libertarian Presidential Nominee Gary Johnson & a Sunday Panel of George Will, Juan Williams, Susan Page, Karl Rove._


----------



## practice

i would have watched a few episodes of lost cuz ive never seen a single episode of that show but the audio was out of sync on every episode i clicked on and i gave up...i still havent seen the last two seasons of the walking dead...havent seen an episode of breaking bad or game of thrones and i probably never will though they must be good...i only know things people discuss online...like i dont know how theyre gonna translate that hodor scene in german...before the big bang theory there was no german word for nerd... and theyd translate it as trottel or sonderling...which means fool/idiot/a strange person and in one episode of the simpsons homer says nerds are smart...in german he says trottel sind klug which means fools/idiots are smart :nerd: ...theres an episode of how i met your mother where barney talks about bimbos and he says that word a few times and they didnt translate it..in german the word bimbo is a racist term for a black person...its like the n word and i know a lot of people here dont know what the term really means and they must have been really confused...and they use the same voice actors who dub different people using the exact same voice for each person...so will smith sounds exactly like peter griffin on family guy...there are many more examples and its stupid and i still dont know why they do that...oh and the last show i watched was monk...one of the episodes where sherona was with him


----------



## ourwater

Felicity Huffman On 'American Crime,' William H. Macy, & Motherhood, _Award-winning actor Felicity Huffman joins Larry to discuss her latest Emmy nomination for 'American Crime,' whether she and longtime husband William H. Macy are competitive with each other, and more..._ #PIP Meet the Rollplay Turnado, _Rollplay, Published on Jun 16, 2016, Get ready for speed, spins and some serious fun! For more information, visit:_


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Homer Simpson, This Is Your Wife , _While waiting for the dinner at the Frying Dutchman, the family starts telling three stories about ships: "Journey on the Mayflower", "Mutiny on the Bounty", and "The Neptune Adventure"._


----------



## practice

ourwater said:


> The Simpsons: Homer Simpson, This Is Your Wife , _While waiting for the dinner at the Frying Dutchman, the family starts telling three stories about ships: "Journey on the Mayflower", "Mutiny on the Bounty", and "The Neptune Adventure"._


you dont have to reply to this if you dont want to...just ignore this and keep posting...i was just wondering why you stopped posting youtube clips in the just for fun random threads


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Preseason Football: Dallas Cowboys Vs. Seattle Seahawks.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Aug 29, 2016, _Active-Shooter False Alarm Causes Chaos at LAX; 2016 MTV Video Music Awards: Must-See Moments; Tegan Marie Performs 'Lucky Me' on 'GMA'_ #PIP Better, Safer Care: Imagining a Medical Record of the Future, _CRICO Video, Published on Nov 7, 2012 Everyone who works in a clinical setting, or has ever been treated in one, probably has an opinion about Electronic Medical Records (EMRs). Physicians complain about alert fatigue, time needed to document an encounter, and information overload. Patients complain about competing for their doctor's attention during an exam due to time spent on the computer. As the patient safety and medical malpractice insurance company for the Harvard system, CRICO has based this dramatization on real malpractice cases. Through combined analysis of how harm can come to patients from flawed encounters with providers and conversations with medical and technological visionaries across the country, we integrated various scenarios into one vision of the future. Share your reactions._


----------



## ourwater

DC Universe online: Dcuo: 114 munitions dps: Labyrinth raidbosses: PS4 gameplay, _Joe Clark, Published on May 4, 2015, Finally, I think I got my loadout right. We was beastly in here._


----------



## ourwater

DYING LIGHT - NOCHE EN EL MUSEO!! - WILLYREX Y VEGETTA #16, _Willyrex, Published on Feb 12, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Tue, Aug 23, 2016, _MORE Troubling Hillary Clinton Emails Leaked | How #LoserDonald Funnels Campaign Donations Into His Pocket | Unarmed Deaf Man Killed By Police | Andrea Tantaros' Record On Sexual Harassment | What's Behind All The Harambe Memes?_ #PIP 10 Video Games That Totally Botched The Endings To Their Trilogies, _WhatCulture Gaming, Published on Aug 2, 2016, The third time's not always a charm._


----------



## ourwater

Cardinals beat the Cubs highlights, _Cardinals For life, Published on Aug 29, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Aug 29, 2016, _Gene Wilder Passes Away at Age 83; Huma Abedin Splits With Anthony Weiner Following Another Sexting Scandal; EpiPen Manufacturer Responds to Political Pressure to Lower Prices_ #PIP Super Smash Bros: Project M [3.6] Zelda Vs Samus | #363, _NeanderthalGamingTV, Published on May 27, 2016 Thanks for every Like! They really help! This is Part #363 of Super Smash Bros: Project M Gameplay for the Wii/PC! Watch has we Try and Get better, Pull off crazy moves and And get Salty!_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Aug 30, 2016, _DWTS' Season 23 Stars Announced; Huma Abedin Announces Split From Anthony Weiner; Legendary Actor Gene Wilder Dies at 83_ #PIP 0:00 / 7:57 Maze King Level 29 45 Full Complete GamePlay, _Hd Android Quest, Published on Aug 8, 2014 Maze King : Google Play Store , GooglePlay Game is : Maze king,_


----------



## peace_love

The Kardashians


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Aug 29, 2016, _Dwyane Wade Cousin's Murder Amid Chicago Shooting Spike; Taylor Swift Reports for Jury Duty; Remembering Gene Wilder _ #PIP NEED FOR SPEED No Limits Android iOS Walkthrough - Part 166 - Car Series: Snakebite Chapter 1, _gocalibergaming, Published on Jan 31, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Dual Survival: Into the Frying Pan , _Deep in New Mexico's Chihuahuan Desert, Joe struggles to get out of an abandoned mineshaft. A deadly western diamondback rattlesnake becomes dinner, and a maggot-infested cow carcass puts the team's opposing survival tactics to the test._


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars The Clone Wars: The General #PIP Dermatology Prescriptions for General Practitioners, _Eman Hamdy, Published on Jan 21, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

[669] Jill Stein's 'green' view on the economy, _Boom Bust, Published on Aug 30, 2016, The top story: France's Trade Minister joins Germany's Economy Minister in saying US free trade talks are dead. Ameera David has details. Then, Ameera talks to Green Party Presidential candidate Dr. Jill Stein about her economic priorities for America and the platform that results from those ideas._


----------



## ourwater

The New Tetris (Nintendo 64, 1999), _Shawn S, Published on Feb 4, 2014, Katy and I have been meaning to set up the Nintendo 64 and play New Tetris again for years! It finally happened and I couldn't be happier. Everything about this game is a joy and I'd have recorded more if it didn't boil down to watching some guy play Tetris._


----------



## ourwater

Europe at a Crossroad: Civil Society Efforts to Counter Religious Hatred and Bigotry in Europe, _ USCIRF, Published on Apr 18, 2016, USCIRF held an event at the National Press Club on April 11, 2016 on countering religious hatred in Europe. The event featured a keynote address by Rabbi Lord Jonathan Sacks, a panel of European civil society leaders on the situation on the ground, their work, and best practices from their experiences, and remarks by USCIRF Commissioners._


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Aug 30, 2016, _Tropical Storm Reaches Florida Coast ; American Hostage of Taliban Appears in New Video; FBI Warns State Election Boards of Suspected Hacking Attempts _


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: Bush-Era Staffer: World Better Off With Hillary Over Trump, _ James Glassman, the former under secretary of state for public diplomacy to President George W. Bush tells Larry why he thinks Hillary Clinton is better equipped than Donald Trump to 'fix' Syria and other troubled regions._


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Zoo


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Aug 24, 2016, _Leslie Jones Nude Photos Leaked After Vicious Hacking Attack | Fake ISIS Attack Causes Panic | Police Force Muslim Woman To Strip At Beach | US Weapons To Bahrain Spiked After Paying Clinton Foundation $32 Million | #LoserDonald Campaign_ #PIP The Binding Of Isaac Afterbirth Gameplay - Episode 254 - Lost Here, _Pyropuncher, Published on Apr 7, 2016, The Binding of Isaac Afterbirth Gameplay returns in Episode 254, another daily run with everyone's favourite The Lost._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Aug 29, 2016, _John Heilemann and Mike Barnicle are joined by Donald Trump's campaign manager Kellyanne Conway, the New York Times' Jim Rutenberg and James Bennet on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._ #PIP No One Will Notice: Stateless & Detention, _Greg Constantine, Published on Mar 10, 2016, A short multimedia film about the impact detention has on stateless people throughout Europe. The film is part of Greg Constantine's project Nowhere People and was made in collaboration with member organizations of the International Detention Coalition and the European Network on Statelessness._


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Natasha Lyonne on OITNB, Sex Scenes, & Playing Men, _Natasha Lyonne and Larry King become insta-besties as they discuss Natasha's feelings about sex scenes, her desire to be a '70s male actor, and Larry's refusal to get a smartphone in this candid, comical interview._ #PIP Custom Pop! Box Template Tutorial, _Brandon Cline, Published on Nov 13, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Aug 31, 2016, _Top ISIS Leader Killed in Syria; Woman Involved in Chris Brown Police Standoff Speaks Out; 50th Annual CMA Nominations Revealed Live on 'GMA'_ # PIP Trigonometry- Four Quadrants (Additional Mathematics Secondary 3/4), _tuittor .com, Published on May 21, 2013, Additional Mathematics Secondary 3/4 Trigonometry- Four Quadrants Demo Video_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Aug 30, 2016, _California City Rewards Young Men for Choosing Not to Shoot: Part 1; Controversial Program Helps 2 Rivals Use Words Not Bullets: Part 2_ #PIP Major League Baseball 2K12 - PS3 Gameplay HD, _Published on Mar 3, 2012, -- Bitte Lesen!! -- , Geladen aus dem US Store. Spiel sieht richtig geil aus, auch wenn die mimik der spieler etwas eintönig _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Aug 30, 201, _John Heilemann and Donny Deutsch are joined by Symone Sanders, former national press secretary for Bernie Sanders' campaign, Republican strategist Dan Senor, the Washington Post's Dan Balz, NBC News' Kasie Hunt and Kelly O'Donnell._ #PIP Commerce H.R. 2666 Vote #2 - Walden Amendment, _Internet Society Chapters Webcasting, Published on Mar 15, 2016 U.S. House of Representatives Energy and Commerce Committee Vote on H.R. 2666 - Mar 15 2016, #2 - Walden Amendment (RATES_01)_


----------



## ourwater

25 Things You Didn't Know About Planetary Annihilation, _trialq PA, Published on Feb 8, 2015, A video where I try to cover many of the little known, but interesting, things about Planetary Annihilation. Mods, maps, cheats, offline mode, and much more. Not gameplay focused, this is more of a general video about features in and around the game. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Aug 31, 2016, _Donald Trump Meets Mexico's President; Hawaii Threatened by 2 Hurricanes; Daughter Gives Stepfather a Heartwarming Birthday Gift_


----------



## ourwater

Boston EMS: Sat, Aug 20, 2016, _Pregnant woman involved in a car accident; emotionally disturbed man disrupts prayer service; crews work to contain house fire._ #PIP DGA Plays: Star Wars: X-Wing - Game #12 (Ep. 30 - Gameplay / Let's Play) _Dad's Gaming Addiction, Published on Apr 6, 2014_


----------



## eeyoredragon

It's Always Sunny: "The Waitress is Getting Married" (se5 ep5)


----------



## ourwater

My Three Sons: The Masculine Mystique, _Chip is miffed when a friend steals his girlfriend. Ernie's friend Shorty - who has a movie date set for Sunday - can't go due to a prior commitment, so the girlfriend innocently asks Ernie to walk with her to the movies, since he was going anyhow. But Shorty believes that Ernie is stealing his girlfriend and can't be convinced otherwise until Shorty helps Katie in with groceries and Robbie pretends that he thinks that Shorty is flirting with his wife._


----------



## ourwater

Demon Front arcade 2 player good ending 60fps, _arronmunroe, Published on Jan 13, 2015, Best viewed in 60 fps (only available on HTML5 player). I'm player 1 and Mark is player 2. All of the keys and artifacts were collected._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Aug 31, 2016, _John Heilemann and Nicolle Wallace are joined by political commentator and author Ann Coulter and Princeton University Professor Eddie Glaude on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

How to Make the Camo Wrap/Grass Wrap | DayZ Standalone Gameplay, _JAKON72 - Awesome DayZ Videos, Published on Aug 14, 2014, This is the new grass wrap/camo wrap/ghillie wrap that was implemented into the stable branch of DayZ Standalone._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Aug 31, 2016, _Psychic Claims to Help Couples Work Through Relationship Problems; Nick Viall Revealed as the New 'Bachelor'_ #PIP Math Bingo | Educational Math App For Kids, _ Published on Aug 8, 2015 Preview of "Math Bingo" by ABCya. The object of Math BINGO is to get a pattern of five BINGO Bugs in a row by correctly answering math problems._


----------



## ourwater

The Commit, Episode 31 | Cover letter hacks, _Devpost, Published on Mar 2, 2016 Real talk: your résumé is long, dense, and doesn't say anything about your personality or why you're interested in a particular job. That's why we asked Brandon, our CEO, to talk about how to write cover letters that get hiring managers to pick up the phone and call you. We've also got two great staff picks from SpartaHack: LearningLock - a neural network security layer for your Android and Wake, an alarm clock you can't ignore. _


----------



## ourwater

AWS December 2015 Webinar Series - Game Developers, Create Great Experiences, _Amazon Web Services - Webinar Channel, Published on Dec 15, 2015 Amazon Cognito is a user identity and data synchronization service that helps you securely manage and synchronize app data for your users across their mobile devices. We will show you how to save app data in the AWS cloud, such as app preferences or game state, without writing backend code or managing any infrastructure. Since the SDK automatically stores your data locally on the device, your users can access their data even if they are offline. This way you can focus on creating great app experiences instead of having to worry about building and managing a backend solution to handle identity management, network state, storage, and sync. Learning Objectives: Understand the benefits of Cognito Sync Learn how the feature works and how you can leverage it to provide great experiences in your games and apps Who Should Attend: Developers building games Gaming studios_


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Haunt You Every Day


----------



## ourwater

[670] IMPEACHED: Brazil's Senate ousts Rousseff, _Boom Bust, Published on Aug 31, 2016 India's GDP growth unexpectedly slowed this past quarter, but it's still amongst the best in the world. Ameera David breaks it down. Then, Nicolas Sanchez O'Donovan reports from Brazil where the country's senate officially impeached Dilma Rousseff. Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei then takes a look at SWIFT's latest disclosure of previously unknown cyber attacks on financial institutions. Afterwards, RT Correspondent Marina Portnaya describes why nearly 10,000 Chipotle workers have joined a class action wage theft lawsuit. After the break, Edward Harrison talks to Gary Leff about management changes at American Airlines and the latest business trends in air travel. And in the Big Deal, Ameera is joined by Edward to discuss the difficulty oil-exporting economies are having. Take a look! Check us out on Facebook -- and feel free to ask us questions:_ #PIP Air Emergency: Into the Eye of the Storm, _They're called hurricane hunters, research scientists who head straight into killer storms to collect valuable data that will ultimately save lives. In 1989, however, it's the scientists' own lives that are in peril after they enter one of the most violent forces of nature of all time: Hurricane Hugo. Relive their harrowing battle against this category 5 monster and the efforts to keep NOAA 42 in the air as it's ripped apart by a raging storm growing stronger by the minute._


----------



## ourwater

Charlotte: Looting, _Shunsuke fills Yu in on everything he's been up to and then divulges the true potential of Yu's abilities, offering him a way to save Ayumi's life. _


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Aug 31, 2016, _Top ISIS Leader Killed in Syria; Woman Involved in Chris Brown Police Standoff Speaks Out; 50th Annual CMA Nominations Revealed Live on 'GMA'_ #PIP Restricted Research Expenditures Review, _TxHigherEd, Streamed live on Jul 27, 2016, RRER_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Sep 1, 2016, _New Drug Shows Hope in Slowing Progression of Alzheimer's Disease; New American Airlines Ad Sparks Controversy Among Passengers; Michael Fassbender Opens Up About Working With Alicia Vikander_


----------



## ourwater

P90 Moab 66-16, _Focus Mexy, Published on May 9, 2012, Heres a Domination gameplay i got on lockdown against a clan of snipers and i got a moab please enjoy extra tags Call Of Duty: World At War (Video Game)" how to get OCE edit faze optic darth empire_


----------



## ourwater

Atheism vs. Mormonism Debates by Christopher Nemelka ©1998, _Christopher Nemelka, Published on Aug 23, 2016, Atheism vs. Mormonism Debates ©1998 Christopher M. Nemelka © 1998 CHRISTOPHER NEMELKA ALL RIGHTS RESERVED_


----------



## ourwater

UPS Rush Hour Turnaround of Boeing 757 & 767 Aircraft @ KBFI Boeing Field Seattle, _OwnsGermany, Published on Jun 15, 2016, Numerous UPS United Parcel Service Boeing 757's and 767's arrive in Seattle's Boeing Field KBFI each evening and turnaround quickly within an hour or two to continue on moving the world's freight. Here's a near 10 minute clip documenting a typical evening. Filmed: June 2016 KBFI Boeing Field in Seattle, WA USA._


----------



## AllieG

RICK AND MORTY.

Should've watched it sooner. Very creative and very funny. But for the longest time, I thought it was a kid's show. *facepalm*


----------



## ourwater

Playstation All Stars Battle Royale Multiplayer Gameplay, _ NonAspiringGamers, Published on Nov 24, 2012, Hear the combined anguish of four square buttons being mashed into oblivion._


----------



## ourwater

wywy TV Analytics Dashboard: TV attribution made easy, _wywy, Published on Sep 23, 2015, 84% of TV viewers sit in front of the TV, surfing the web on their mobile device at the same time. 31% of them visit the website of the promoted product directly after watching a TV commercial, leading to huge peaks in TV-inspired website traffic after a TV commercial's airing._


----------



## ourwater

Chosen: Dirty Hands, _The Acostas prepare for battle as Josie struggles to keep her family safe and together. Max Gregory (Brandon Routh) discovers that anyone can be selected for the game._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Sep 1, 2016, _John Heilemann and Nicolle Wallace are joined by Larry Sabato, director of the University of Virginia Center for Politics, Jon Feere, legal analyst at the Center for Immigration Studies, and Frank Sharry, executive director of America's Voice. _ #PIP WoT Awesome Replays Ep. 442 - Hill Sniper (T-34, 3124 dmg, 12 kills), _Hetherlum Productions, Published on Sep 23, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Sep 1, 2016, _Hetherlum Productions, Published on Sep 23, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters: There Ghosts the Neighborhood, _The team travels to Joplin, MO to investigate neighboring homes which have generated paranormal activity for decades. The Willow Vista House was once a brothel and a meeting spot for gangsters. Residents contend with footsteps, voices and ghost sightings. The Jameson House, built in the 1800s, is home to the apparition of a Civil War soldier that legend says was killed and buried on the property. Later, TAPS investigates the Beechwood Inn and Barnstable House in Massachusetts which are said to share a spirit. Both homes date back to the 1700s with supposed ghosts including a little girl and a sea captain._


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Last of the Wild Horses , _A cowboy winds up in the middle of a turf war between a rancher and his neighbors in Last of the Wild Horses (1948 ). An invention from the Mads goes awry and creates mirror versions of everyone on the SOL. The crew must battle the mirror versions of themselves while trying to withstand the movie._


----------



## SouthWest

South Park season 16 episode 9: Raising the Bar - I was half-watching while on my PC.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Seahawks vs. Raiders)


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Mr. Robot


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Aug 25, 2016, _Trump Loves Crazy Alex Jones | Bernie Sanders Launches "Our Revolution" | #LoserDonald's Own Supporters Boo Immigration Flip-Flop | University Dean Warns Freshmen 'No Safe Spaces Here' | Man Catfished By "Katy Perry"_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nfl preseason football cowboys vs texans


----------



## ourwater

[672] US jobs number disappoints, Venezuela in crisis, _  Boom Bust, Published on Sep 2, 2016_ #PIP Disney Infinity 3.0 Baloo's Gameplay: The Jungle Book Man Cub Rescue, _GamersTwins 840, Published on Aug 2, 2016, Disney Infinity 3.0 Baloo's Gameplay: The Jungle Book Man Cub Rescue_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Sep 1, 2016, _Confronting the Cruel Internet Trolls; 'Tiny Kitchen' Chefs Make Real Food in Mini Sizes_ #PIP Reserve Studies 103 Reserve Contributions (Nov 2011), _Robert Nordlund, Uploaded on Nov 20, 2011 Please see the 2015 updated version of this Reserve Study at:_


----------



## ourwater

Liv and Maddie: Rate-A-Rooney, _ Liv, Maddie and their friends confront a fellow schoolmate who has been giving them numeric ratings based on looks._


----------



## TryingMara

US Open


----------



## ourwater

NES Bubble Bobble (USA) in 33:20.95 by Mattias B., _nanogyth, Published on May 8, 2012, This is a tool-assisted speedrun._


----------



## ourwater

The Late Video Of Cutting My Hair! | 6 Inch Donate!, _Penguins Rock, Published on Jan 22, 2016, I Donated 6 Inches On The 16th Of January Sorry Its Posted Late. Cut Hair On: 1/16/2016_


----------



## Virgo

Stranger Things. Everyone has been telling me to watch it. I'm not that into it, to be honest. Does it take a while to get into? When does it get good? I'm ready to start Episode 4 whenever.


----------



## ourwater

KILLING TIME British Rail safety film for schools (1992) - UK Public Information Film, _ephemeralfilm, Published on Sep 29, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

EU Funding, _NHSR&DNW, Published on Jul 6, 2012, This is a short animated film to explain and simplify the complex process of applying for EU funding for health research projects._ #PIP, 13:55 - Computer Aided Diagnosis, Miua UoB, Streamed live on Jul 19, 2013, 13:55 - Computer Aided Diagnosis[/I]


----------



## ourwater

Get to know one of the faces of PDD NOS (ASD), _Aaron Hobart, Published on Mar 23, 2013, More children are diagnosed with autisum sprectrum disorders (ASD) each year than with juvenile diabetes, AIDS or cancer combined. My challege is PDD NOS. To learn more go to_


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: U.S. Lawmakers Push Obama for G20 Action On Cyber Crime, _A group of U.S. senators are urging Pres. Obama to force a cyber crimes discussion at the G20 Summit in China. But, so far, China has expressed no interest in adding it to the agenda. Asia expert Gordon Chang tells Larry why._


----------



## ourwater

ABANDONED federal gold exchange BANK ( FOUND VAULT ) PART 1, _Exploring With Josh, Published on Jun 29, 2015, click here for part 2 !!!_


----------



## ourwater

Snoopy vs. the Red Baron - PSP Gameplay 1080p (PPSSPP), _John GodGames, Published on Nov 9, 2014, Snoopy vs. the Red Baron - PSP Gameplay 1080p (PPSSPP)_


----------



## ourwater

ASMR Psychological Evaluation/Ink Blot Test [soft spoken, pencil on paper, page turning], _Loving Whispers ASMR, Published on Feb 14, 2016, Hi there my beautiful crazies...it's time for your Psychological Evaluation for employment with the Space Station. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Sep. 2, 2016, _Hurricane Hermine slams Florida and heads north; FDA bans 19 chemicals used to make anti-bacterial soaps; Donald Trump's relentless attacks over Hillary Clinton's emails._ #PIP Tetris Worlds Episode 61 Tetris Gamemode, _Paul Cash, Published on Aug 6, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

How Health Insurance Works, _eHealth, Uploaded on Jun 9, 2011, When I consider purchasing an individual health insurance plan for myself or my family, do I have any financial obligations beyond the monthly premium and annual deductible?_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Aug 29, 2016, _ This #LoserDonald TV Pilot CAN'T Be Real (VIDEO) | Obama's Lesbian Farmer Invasion Thwarted By Rush Limbaugh | Trump's Doctor Probably Regrets Writing That Crazy Letter | FBI Confirms Scary Election Hacking Concerns | Catholic Hospital Turns Away Woman_


----------



## ourwater

Hayward's Police Chief Put On Paid Leave, _CBS SF Bay Area, Published on Aug 30, 2016, Hayward's top cop was suddenly taken off the job, over a secret "personal" matter. Juliette Goodrich reports on all the speculation that ensued._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Sep 2, 2016, _John Heilemann and Margaret Talev are joined by Democratic strategist Bob Shrum and Republican strategist Mike Murphy on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._ #PIP ►Dead by Daylight Gameplay◄ with Kang Gaming - NEW UPDATE, _ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live on Jul 27, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Sep 2, 2016, _Hermine Is First Hurricane in 11 Years to Make Landfall in Florida; Colin Kaepernick Took a Knee for National Anthem at Final Pre-Season Game; The Real Deal on Labor Day Sales_


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files: Badlaa , _A small Indian man on a creaky cart is believed to have the ability to leap into people's bodies._


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror VI, _A freak lightning storm causes giant advertising mascots to come to life, Groundskeeper Willie dies and swears revenge on the kids in their dreams, and Homer accidentally finds himself trapped in another dimension._


----------



## ourwater

JonTron's StarCade: Episode 1 - Atari Games RUSSIAN VOICEOVER, _MISTER KIRAMBET, Published on Dec 6, 2015, В ожидании нового эпизода "Звездных Войн" я начал озвучивать цикл роликов по играм этой замечательной саги. Такие же они замечательные или нет ,мы узнаем в роликах от замечательного чувака JonTron'a._


----------



## ourwater

Ancient Aliens: The Next Humans, _In the 21st century, technology is heading in a radical new direction--the merging of man and machine. Smart drugs, nanorobots, and machine-printed organs are just a few of the cutting-edge innovations catalyzing the evolution of humankind into an entirely new species. Transhumanists envision a future in which we become cyborgs, achieving far superior intelligence, the ability to survive beyond Earth's atmosphere without a spacesuit, and the possibility of immortality._


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S05 E14


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers: The Horse Rider-er, _After finally convincing Bob and Linda to send her to horse camp, Tina realizes she has to part ways with Jericho, her imaginary horse._


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers: Secret Admiral-irer, _Tina's ideas of love and romance are tested when she volunteers at a nursing home to earn her next Thunder Girls badge._


----------



## ourwater

Tormenta en la autopista 25 de Mayo - Buenos Aires 4/4/2012, _grieck, Published on Apr 5, 2012, Tormenta el 4 de abril de 2012 en el medio de la autopista en Buenos Aires._ #PIP PS4 Battlefield 4 (BF4) Gameplay Multiplayer CHINA RISING EXPANSION- NEXT GEN BATTLEFIELD, _MassiveG, Published on Dec 9, 2013, Battlefield 4 PS4 China Rising Gameplay! BF4 CR multiplayer Expansion pack on the Playstation 4 with NEW MAPS, VEHICLES, GAME MODES & WEAPONS_


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Firstborn


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Angela Duckworth On Grit, and the Trouble With Genius, _Psychologist Angela Duckworth - who wrote 'Grit: The Power of Passion and Perseverance' - breaks down the elusive trait: why it's crucial to success, whether men or women are gritter, and if the trait can be developed._ #PIP Messerschmitt Me 163 Me 262 Bf 109 Lancaster Flak 88mm Pak 37, _Das Wombat, Published on Feb 28, 2015, Canberrra War Museum Australia Great collection of ww2 Aircraft and Guns Pause the video if you want to read exhibition details of aircraft._


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Brian's Got a Brand New Bag, _Brian mates with a cougar._


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars: Witches of the Mist, _As Count Dooku trains Savage Opress in the ways of the Dark Side, Obi-Wan and Anakin travel to Dathomir to learn more about this Zabrakian Jedi killer._ #PIP Rogue One Panel Cast Interview Star Wars Celebration, _James Jacob, Published on Jul 16, 2016 Gwendoline Christie chats with the cast of Star Wars Rogue One at Celebration 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Sleepin The Day Away - Let's Play Stardew Valley - Gameplay Part 65 _Wanderbots, Published on May 7, 2016, Stardew Valley is a wonderful little farming simulator game that plays like a mix between the original Harvest Moon and Animal Crossing, with possibly a little bit of Secret of Mana thrown in for combat. It's pleasant, slow paced, and relaxing, and is everything I could have wanted out of the game. _


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis: Lifeline, _Colonel Sheppard's team and Dr. Weir must plan a daring infiltration of the Asuran homeworld, to steal a ZPM from the Replicators, power up Atlantis, and head to their new home._


----------



## ourwater

Trump's "Good Cop, Bad Cop" Routine, _The Big Picture RT, Published on Sep 1, 2016, Dr. Mark Weisbrot, Center for Economic and Policy Research (C.E.P.R.)/Just Foreign Policy/FAILED: What the "Experts" Got Wrong about the Global Economy joins Thom. Between Trump's visit to Mexico and his strong-man speech in Arizona - he seems to be putting on some sort of one-man "good cop, bad cop" routine._


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Robot


----------



## ourwater

Foreign Ministers Work To Justify a Global Army, _Israeli News Live, Published on Sep 3, 2016, Just what Europe needs is an army like that of America but instead of the Commander Chief being elected by the People and for the People, the EU Members have better plans. They are sure the people ave know means to make the right decisions for themselves so the Ruling Class will nominate a Totalitarian Government to bring the People to their knees. Link for Crimea:_


----------



## AllTheSame

Stranger Things.


----------



## ourwater

How to Transfer ownership of an app to another developer or organization., _Geek Mentors Studios, Published on Jul 27, 2015 You move apps out of your organization's catalog of apps by transferring an app to another organization. You want to transfer an app when you've sold the app to another developer or you want to move it to another iTunes Connect organization._ #PIP Genetics of Autism Spectrum Disorders, Dr. Abha Gupta, _ Yale University, Published on Aug 1, 2014, Dr. Gupta discusses the evidence for a genetic etiology in autism and the results of various genetics studies of autism. She also reviews recommendations for clinical genetics testing and future directions of the field._


----------



## ourwater

The Provocation of ISIL Propaganda - The Listening Post (Full), _Al Jazeera English, Published on Feb 21, 2015_


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black: From Dancing Mice to Psychopaths


----------



## ourwater

Pokaż co potrafisz !!! #414 - siwy8686 - Aufklärungspanzer Panther, _Faja, Published on Apr 24, 2015_ # PIP Understanding Electricity (Documentary), _Saqer Khalil, Published on Feb 8, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Recon Future Soldier - Gameplay Walkthrough - Part 1 [Mission 1] (Xbox 360/PS3/PC) [HD], _theRadBrad, Published on May 22, 2012_


----------



## TryingMara

Stranger Things


----------



## ourwater

Incremental Analysis, _Dr. John Daniel McLellan, Published on Nov 12, 2012_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Dark Matter
~ Killjoys


----------



## CopadoMexicano

college football utep vs new mexico state


----------



## darlieq

Stranger Things.


----------



## HenDoggy

Survivor


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Sep 4, 2016, _Eastern European Military Exercises Could Increase Tensions With Russia; Guests: Tim Kaine, Kellyanne Conway, Matt Dowd, LZ Granderson, Steve Inskeep, Julie Pace _


----------



## ourwater

Brexit: David Cameron resigns as UK votes to leave - BBC News, _BBC News, Published on Jun 24, 2016, Prime Minister David Cameron is to step down by October after the UK voted to leave the European Union. Mr Cameron made the announcement in a statement outside Downing Street after the final result was announced. He said he would attempt to "steady the ship" over the coming weeks and months but that "fresh leadership" was needed. The PM had urged the country to vote Remain, warning of economic and security consequences of an exit, but the UK voted to Leave by 52% to 48%._


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Sep 4, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Dr. Ben Carson, Rep. Gregory Meeks (D-NY), Green Party Presidential Nominee Dr. Jill Stein & a Sunday Panel of Brit Hume, Neera Tanden, Anne Gearan, George Will. _ #PIP ♥ World of Warcraft Legion Launch! Unholy Death Knight Legendary Weapon Quest & More! (Live Stream), _MFPallytim, Streamed live on Aug 30, 2016, The Legion launch is upon us and YOU ARE NOT PREPARED! Want to donate to help support the channel? You can donate here here! ►_


----------



## SouthWest

Mr. Robot season 1 episode 8: eps1.7wh1ter0se.m4v, Jessica Jones episode 5: AKA The Sandwich Saved Me, and The X-Files season 6 episode 2: Drive

I don't usually watch so many shows one after the other - I was on a roll last night.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Live Coverage of the Iowa Caucuses, _Al Hunt of Bloomberg News; Judy Woodruff of PBS Newshour; Katty Kay, anchor for BBC World News America; Robert Draper, writer for the New York Times Magazine; and Dan Senor, former adviser to Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan._ #PIP CNN International Correspondents, _ Josh More - Security Metaphors: Discussing problems with others while avoiding arguments, BSides Winnipeg, Category Science & Technology License Standard YouTube License SHOW LESS COMMENTS Add a public comment... Autoplay Up Next Brandon Enright - Detecting Malicious Activity and Malware on a Large Network BSides Winnipeg 638 views 52:53 ♥ HERO LEAGUE?! UWOTM8? MFPallytime Recommended for youNEW 4:42:23 Richard Rodd & Chris Otto - USB: A Look Inside BSides Winnipeg 105 views 32:53 LEGION LAUNCH | World of Warcraft: Legion Gameplay | The Ironbreaker Returns ... Rurikhan Recommended for youNEW 3:01:18 Jared Bater & Chris Kluka - Canadian Cyber Defence Challenge: Building a War Zone BSides Winnipeg _


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: Secrets Of Survival


----------



## ourwater

War Thunder-Arado Ar 234 Jet Bomber Historical Gameplay, _PhlyDaily, Published on Sep 28, 2013, War Thunder-Arado Ar 234 Jet Bomber Historical Gameplay One of my first games with this bomber. I really love this plane. It was the first operational jet bomber in_


----------



## ourwater

2500€ Win Feat BetMate Playing For Free SuperCasino Live Roulette, _Roulette Online Player Who Seeking A Roulette System To Win Daily Subscribe1,857, Published on Aug 6, 2016, Test BetMate Application just 4-5 numbers just to get two prediction lines then bet between those two lines damn my session end because my computer start freeze not run applications perfectly smoothly just closed them when they not any more work android emulator pain in the *** works poorly not even betmate application dont want open it or work with it good when i got i opened_


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers: Bye Bye Boo Boo, _When Louise hears that Boo Boo is leaving Boyz 4 Now, she enters a contest that could give Tina the chance to meet him._ #PIP Baldur's Gate: Siege of Dragonspear Ep. 56 - Belhifet - Let's Play Gameplay, _KartGaming, Published on May 28, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Ornella Parolini | Italy | Stem Cell Research 2015 | Conference Series LLC, _Stem cell Conference, Published on Jul 29, 2016, 5th World Congress on Cell & Stem Cell Research March 23-25, 2015 Chicago, Illinois, USA_


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Comedy Bang! Bang!, unregrettably


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Mon, Sep 5, 2016, _Obama's Historic Visit to Laos; Hillary Clinton's New Boeing 737 'Hill Force One' Takes Flight; Librarian Bob Morin Leaves His Money and Legacy at the University of New Hampshire Library_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Analysis of the Paris Attacks, _Roger Cohen of The New York Times; Matt Olsen, former director of the National Counterterrorism Center; author Bernard-Henri Lévy; and Michael Weiss, senior editor at The Daily Beast and co-author of "ISIS: Inside the Army of Terror."_ #PIP Need for Speed 2015 Let's Play Épisode 1 [FR] 1080p60Fps Ps4, _BodyguardGameOnline, Published on Nov 4, 2015, ➥ Coucou à tous voila la suite de la série que vous regardez en ce moment c'est ici ➽ ★ ☆Abonnez-vous si vous voulez toujours plus de vidéos de nouveauté de dlc chaine très actif vous êtes_


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

The Five People You Meet in Heaven [2004]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Murder In The First
- Vera


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Jason Priestley On '90210,' Trudeau, and Justin Bieber, _Jason Priestley joins Larry for a spirited discussion about his career, why it's harder to be a young star now than in his heyday, and the possibility of a 'Beverly Hills, 90210' reunion._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Sep 6, 2016, _Trump, Clinton Neck and Neck in New Poll; Chris Brown Maintains Innocence in Exclusive Video; Tom Hanks, Meg Ryan on New Movies_ #PIP Angry Birds Stella Pop Levels {626 To 645} Walkthrough For Android & iOS, _KLAASEN GAMES, Published on Jul 26, 2016 Angry Birds meets bubble shooter in an all-new and super-addictive puzzler! Use your slingshot to match and burst colorful bubbles, save exotic critters, and topple the piggies. Strategic and intuitive gameplay make for a challenging and satisfying bubble popping experience!_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

espn college football: florida state vs ole miss


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: Good Night, _Brody tries to get in Iran as an informer with the help of CIA._ #PIP Smash with friends Ep. 10- That's It?!, _Animeist72, Published on May 22, 2015, Finally its time for some Sm4sh Mayhem, Now with more than 4 people and skype calling! I HAVE THINGS YOU CAN FOLLOW!_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Mon, Sep 5, 2016, _Inside 'The Box' With Some of Rikers Island's Most Violent Inmates; Dramatic Changes Aim to Help Rikers Island's Youngest Inmates_ #PIP Splatoon - Gameplay Walkthrough Part 223 - Team Patrick Wins! (Nintendo Wii U), _ZackScottGames, Published on Apr 25, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Lego Star Wars Saga - Episode 4 - Chapter 1 - Secret Plans - Gameplay/Walkthrough, _Gamer, Published on Jan 11, 2014, Hey guys im starting to get popular so if you want check out my twitter and Facebook... AWESOME RIGHT!!! =D_


----------



## ourwater

S23E02 - Descent Second Edition - How To Play, _Watch It Played, Published on May 27, 2013, Watch It Played is a video series designed to take you turn by turn through a board or card game. Learn to play the game, follow along with the story, and help decide what happens next!_


----------



## superwholock

Death Note


----------



## ourwater

TV Lobotomy The scientific truth about the effects of television


----------



## ourwater

[673] Is Apple a tax cheat?, _Boom Bust, Published on Sep 6, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Live Show! 09.06.16, _The Young Turks, Started streaming 2 hours ago_


----------



## ourwater

How to Delay All of Your Outgoing Emails in Outlook, _Phil Bernstein, Published on Jan 19, 2015, If you have ever realized right after you hit "Send" that you really shouldn't have sent that email, this buys you a little time. Using this method allows you to create a rule that delays all of your outgoing emails for a selected period of time._


----------



## ourwater

Best Scenes Of DEXTER SEASON 2, _wikidish, Published on Jan 27, 2014 1) Clever Dexter Morgan 2) When Dexter imagined telling the truth 3) When Dexter nearly got busted_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Sep 6, 2016, _Hillary Clinton and Tim Kaine Sit Down With David Muir; 21st Century Fox Settles Lawsuit Brought by Former Fox News Anchor ; Virginia College Student Returns to School With a New Prosthetic Leg_ #PIP Vallenato pello osorio, _Enys Garcia, Published on Sep 22, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

Breaking: Turkish Navy Sends War Ships To The Black Sea, _Israeli News Live, Published on Sep 6, 2016, A large number of Turkish war ships have moved out towards the Black Sea, thus far no announcement of drills but eye witness accounts say that 5 of the ships were leaving out to Sea with no running lights. Russia two days ago also had its fleet from Sevastopol move out to sea._


----------



## ourwater

Russia accuses US of fabricating evidence, _ Real Thing TV, Published on Jul 25, 2014, Russia accuses US of fabricating evidence. Russia suggested on Thursday that the United States was trying to fabricate evidence that separatists in eastern Ukraine shot down Malaysia Airlines Flight MH17._


----------



## ourwater

MRE Review - Swedish Army Combat Ration - Oriental Chicken with Couscous (Gen 5 | Menu 8), _Kiwi Dude, Published on Aug 11, 2014, Review of the Swedish Military ration - Oriental Chicken with Couscous. This is Menu #8 from the Generation 5 series of rations._


----------



## MikeTeck

The Simpsons. One I've seen a dozen times. Another Sideshow Bob failure.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Chocolate Rush!


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Shawn Mendes On New Album, World Tour, and Handling Fame, _Music wunderkind Shawn Mendes dishes on a variety of topics during his visit to 'Larry King Now,' including the process behind constructing his new album 'Illuminate,' and what fans can expect from Mendes's forthcoming world tour._ PIP


----------



## ourwater

Jon Bon Jovi 1984, _Krismac1217, Published on Feb 27, 2015, Brief interview from 1984. Sorry for the quality- but it is 30 some years old._


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Tue, Sep 6, 2016, _This Entrepreneur Turned His Tumblr into a Social Media Empire; Taylor Swift is Reportedly Shaking Off Another Break-up_ #PIP Jonah Hill Interview War Dogs Live with Kelly 2016 August 03, _Clay Morse, Published on Sep 5, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ROBLOX Phantom Forces Beta Gameplay - Colt SMG 635 Showcase, Purdue University is SOOO EXPENSIVE!!!, _KingfishBattleCrew, Published on Jul 18, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Aladdin: While the City Snoozes , _The spiteful feline sorceress Mirage puts all Agraba under the sleep-inducing spell of a magic box in the sultan's palace; worse: once people awake, they become here sleep-walking servants, which she turns on Aladdin's band which flew back from out of town. Soon it even works on Iago and Abu, on Genie, on the flying carpet and after the blind magician Fakir told them about the box and warned for 'the monster of the night' finally on princess Jasmine, so only Aladdin is still fighting off sleep when he finds Mirage near the box, accompanied by a slumber monster she says is made up from a thousand nightmares and cannot be defeated..._


----------



## ourwater

Loan Modification/HAMP Program Marc, _Published on Jan 15, 2015, DO NOT REFINANCE your Home loan. We work on CONTINGENCY! Keep your same loan number with a Mod. Experiencing a HARDSHIP? Let us present a case for you with the HAMP PROGRAM. NO UPFRONT COST or FEES!_


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S13 E22


----------



## ourwater

[674] Denmark doles out to buy Panama Papers data, _Boom Bust, Published on Sep 7, 2016 Denmark is paying to access the so-called "Panama Papers" leaked data on up to 600 supposed tax cheats. Ameera David takes a look. Bianca Facchinei then examines the declining number of U.S. college applicants, and Marina Portnaya discusses the fallout from SpaceX's explosive rocket launch last week. After the break, Monica De Bolle of the Peterson Institute for International Economics sits down with Ameera to give her take on what lies ahead for the Brazilian economy, which has a surprising number of mixed indicators. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison breaks down why Australia is so close to breaking the record for longest period of GDP expansion ever._


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Live Show! 09.07.16, _The Young Turks, Started streaming 2 hours ago_


----------



## ourwater

Ancient Egypt's Book of the Dead | History Channel Documentary, _History Documentaries, Published on Jul 12, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

BBC The Diamond Queen Episode 1, _Expat UK, Published on Jul 9, 2012 BBC The Diamond Queen Episode 1 ©BBC UK Andrew Marr looks at the life and reign of HM Queen Elizabeth II in this three-part series, which includes special interviews with Princes William and Harry, Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie, Zara Tindall and Peter Phillips, the Earl of Wessex, the Duke of York, the Princess Royal, David Cameron, Tony Blair, Sir John Major and President Obama. In this first episode, with remarkable archive footage, Marr tells the childhood story of the young girl who never expected to reign. He looks closely at the influence of her grandfather, father and mother and the impact of the abdication, and hears from the Queen's grandchildren about what it must have been like to become queen at the age of 25. Marr examines exactly what the Queen's role as head of state actually entails, and follows her to the Middle East and the USA to assess the global impact of the royal family on British trade and international relations._


----------



## ourwater

H.I. #7: Sorry, Language Teachers, _Hello Internet, Published on Jul 23, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Lewis Hamilton, _Lewis Hamilton, a British Formula One World Champion, for the hour._ #PIP Parenthood: What's Goin' on Down There? , _Adam wants to spend time with his family but has trouble juggling their multiple schedules, especially while Gaby continues to work with Max. Sarah's relationship with Mr. Cyr is going better than expected, making her wonder if she should tell Amber about them. Haddie spends Career Day at Julia's law firm, but her assignment causes Julia and Kristina to re-evaluate their respective career choices. Meanwhile, Crosby navigates the world of single parent dating._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America Tue, Sep 6, 2016, _Trump, Clinton Neck and Neck in New Poll; Chris Brown Maintains Innocence in Exclusive Video; Tom Hanks, Meg Ryan on New Movies_ #PIP Terraria 1.3 Expert Mode co-op 1 - Undead Shuffleboard players., _BillDaKat, Published on Jul 1, 2015, BillDaKat and Lady Adelie play Terraria 1.3 Expert Mode Don't have Terraria? get it at _


----------



## ourwater

Arbitrary Laws Statutes Codes n Constitutions DON'T APPLY, _JeHeretic, Published on Jun 10, 2015, tHE THING IS, THEY POINT GUNS AND USE VIOLENCE TO GET YOU TO SUBMIT TO THEIR ARBITRARY WILL_


----------



## ourwater

Do You Know About The Act of 1871 Teach this in your School, _legalintimidation, Published on Aug 11, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Sep 6, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Bloomberg Editor-in-Chief John Micklethwait, pollster J. Ann Selzer, NBC News' Katy Tur, the Washington Post's Eliana Johnson and Matea Gold on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._ #PIP Oregon White Oak, _naturalist97333, Published on Nov 2, 2014, Featured here are Oregon White Oaks in the Willamette Valley. Pacific Mistletoe grows on Oregon White Oaks and the berries are winter food for many birds. Featured here are galls that grow on twigs and leaves. Parasitic wasps lay eggs in the oaks and the oak grows the galls in response._


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Mr. Robot


----------



## ourwater

The Pacific: Melbourne, _After arduous months in Guadalcanal, exhausted marines are given rest and recreation in Melbourne, where they find the girls friendly and the beer cold._


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Rebels: The Lost Commanders , _The Rebels run into Captain Rex and his gang on a desert planet._


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 9/7/16: Why is Obama Still Pushing the TPP?!?, _The Big Picture RT, Published on Sep 7, 2016_


----------



## fishstew

Boy Meets world.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Invest in Love


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Wed, Sep 7, 2016, _Tom Hanks, Sullenberger on Making New Movie, 'Sully'; NYMag Writer Asks Why Kardashian Nannies Aren't Shown in 'KUWTK'_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Sep 7, 2016, _Chelsea Clinton Responds to Trump's Remark that Hillary Clinton Does Not Look 'Presidential'; Outrage Ensures as Details Are Released About a $1.7B Payment Iran Received From the US; NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Breaks Silence on Colin Kaepernick_ #PIP Kids Fun Pumpkin Festival - Halloween Corn Maze - Dad Pranks Girl, _all4tubekids, Published on Oct 26, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Sep 8, 2016, _Donald Trump, Hillary Clinton Questioned on National Security; Elderly Chicago Man Shot While Watering His Lawn; 'Bachelor' Nick Viall Visits "GMA."_ #PIP Antibiotic Injection Training, 1950's - Film 6414, _HuntleyFilmArchives, Published on Sep 15, 2014, This is an educational training film made for the Ministry of Health used to justify Nurses having to relearn a common procedure. Hypodermic syringe use for antibiotics. Penicillin or streptomycin injections._


----------



## ourwater

The Tracey Fragments [2007] #PIP (Roblox #2 DIRECTO) [562] Mega Fun Obby GAMEPLAY y EPIC MINIGAMES, _Turbo_YT, Streamed live on Jul 18, 2016, ESPERO QUE LES GUSTE_


----------



## ourwater

Legends and Lies: Benjamin Franklin Inventing America


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: One-on-one With Donald Trump, _Fresh off the heels of his participation in the Commander-in-Chief forum GOP presidential nominee Donald Trump goes one-on-one with Larry. Then, analysis of the 2016 campaign with news talker Ed Schultz._ #PIP Half-Life 2 The Closure Mod Gameplay, _LopperUK, Published on Mar 25, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

[675] Goldman bars Trump donations, Gilder on "The Scandal of Money", _Boom Bust, Published on Sep 8, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Sep 8, 2016_Wells Fargo Employees Accused of Opening Fake Accounts to Meet Sales Goals; 14-Year-Old Freshman Girl Brings Gun to School, Shoots Classmate and Self; Libertarian Presidential Candidate: 'What Is Aleppo?'_


----------



## SouthWest

Dark Matter season 2 episode 10: Take the Shot - my sister discovered recently that Zoie Palmer, the actress who plays the android, is from the same town as us. Not Earth-shattering news but cool nonetheless.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Sep 8, 2016, _Inside the Lives of Nepal's Child Goddesses; Tom Ford's Innovative Take on the Traditional Fashion Show_ #PIP BATTLEFIELD 4 (PS4) - Road to Max Rank - Live Multiplayer Gameplay #554 - I TRIED TO TORCH HIM!, _OneCheesyMofo, Published on Jan 9, 2015, My Battlefield 4 multiplayer gameplay with live commentary. Enjoy! ● Battlefield 4 Road to Colonel playlist:_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nfl football kickoff: Broncos vs. Panthers


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Panthers vs. Broncos)


----------



## MikeTeck

Futurama Season 5 episode 13 - Bend Her


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King One-on-one With Donald Trump, _Fresh off the heels of his participation in the Commander-in-Chief forum GOP presidential nominee Donald Trump goes one-on-one with Larry. Then, analysis of the 2016 campaign with news talker Ed Schultz._ #PIP Learning The Tricks! - Lego Racers Gameplay Ep. 1, _Jond, Published on Jul 8, 2012 Today, I start playing my favorite old PC game, Lego Racers. Basically, there are a bunch of circuit races, and most levels have hidden shortcuts. The goal is simple: Win in your races. This episode, I knock Redbeard out of his thrown on the first circuit._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Thu, Sep 8, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Libertarian Party nominee for president Gary Johnson, Libertarian Party nominee for vice president William Weld, political strategist Mary Matalin, NBC News' Katy Tur and Kasie Hunt._ Dude With The Food! - Lego Island 2 Episode 1, _Jond, Published on Jun 18, 2012, Today, I start playing the game Lego Island II. I spend a lot of the time delievering pizzas, and getting use to the controls._


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Vera


----------



## ourwater

1980s Commercials Feb 8, 1988 2/8/88 KERO TV-23 Bakersfield, CA part 02, _After These Messages ..., Published on Dec 21, 2014 Original air date: February 8, 1988, Network: CBS Channel: KERO TV-23_


----------



## ourwater

Ecumenical Movement In Jerusalem Is Not of The God of Israel, _Israeli News Live, Published on Sep 9, 2016, This month in Jerusalem began the mission of uniting three faiths; Jews, Christians, and Muslims under one roof, the Amen House in Hinnon valley. The claim is that we all serve the same God, but is this really true?_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: Vanna White on 'Wheel of Fortune's' Future, Merv Griffin, & Her Famed Dresses, _The iconic Vanna White opens up to Larry about what keeps her letter-spinning spark alive after more than three decades of 'Wheel of Fortune' fun and her favorite moments as co-host of the longstanding game show._


----------



## ourwater

ᴴᴰ Funny Animals Cartoons - Mickey Mouse and Pluto Full Best Compilation Episodes Cartoon 2016., _Mr. Duck, Published on Aug 19, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Live Show! 09.09.16, _The Young Turks, The Young Turks_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Sep 9, 2016, _North Korea Claims 5th Successful Nuclear Test; Stranded Passengers Rescued From Cable Cars in the French Alps; Tommy Hilfiger and Gigi Hadid Present Tommy x Gigi Line on "GMA."_ #PIP WDIV January 26, 1988 Local Commercials, _retronewfoundland, Published on Aug 11, 2012, Here are some local commercials seen on WDIV on January 26, 1988. Quality is not great. These spots include..._


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Thu, Sep 1, 2016, _Veterans Defend Colin Kaepernick's Right To Sit | #LoserDonald: There Will Be No Amnesty | Racist Right Rallies Around Trump | "Religious Freedom" Law Lets Mom Beat Child With Wire Hanger Hook | Tasmanian Devils Rapidly Evolving To Beat Cancer_ #PIP Pets See A Pet Psychic, _BuzzFeedBlue, Published on Mar 1, 2016, "I never thought of treating them like equals." Follow all your BuzzFeed favorites in one app! Get the BuzzFeed Video app here:_


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Boxing Babe, _Peter coerces Lois to fight in an ultimate boxing match._


----------



## ourwater

iCarly: iGet Banned, _When Carly bans T-Bo from the loft, he retaliates by not letting Carly into the Groovy Smoothie. Meanwhile, Freddie and Gibby discover being in a band has many perks... and a few drawbacks._


----------



## ourwater

Tiny Toon Adventures: Washingtoon, _Buster and Babs discover that toon characters are being put out of commission by the ACAFC chair woman. Her actions are encouraged by Plucky. Babs and Buster head off to Washington to seek help from the President._


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons: The Seemingly Never-Ending Story , _Homer is stuck in a cave, so while Marge and Bart go looking for help, Lisa tells him a story. It is the story of her and Mr. Burns escaping a rampant goat, getting stuck in Burns's attic and Burns telling a story about Moe's treasure while they wait for help..._


----------



## strenger

Second Season of Narcos. Really great show, very engaging.


----------



## ourwater

Super Spike V'Ball - World Cup, _L-1011 Widebody, Uploaded on Sep 17, 2011, Super Spike V'Ball! Featuring the whitest Mexicans to ever play beach volleyball._


----------



## ourwater

Scooby-Doo! Mystery Incorporated Grim Judgment , _When a crazed ghostly Puritan judge named Hebediah Grimm starts terrorizing the youth of Crystal Cove on Lovers' Lane, the Mystery Inc. gang get involved._


----------



## ourwater

Hawaii islands, volcanoes and earthquakes, _worldethq, Published on Aug 17, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

DOOM! Part 2, _Grimteristic, Streamed live 2 hours ago_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Fri, Sep 9, 2016, Famous '9/11 Flag' Returned to New York City After Being Missing for 15 Years; US Government Warns Customers Not to Use Samsung Galaxy Note 7 Phones Due to Fire Risk; Donald Trump Defends Putin Praise: 'If He Says Great Things About Me'[/I] #PIP Game Boy Tetris - 999,999 points, _Spectre255, Uploaded on Mar 13, 2006_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dark Matter


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black: Instinct


----------



## ourwater

Running Wild with Bear Grylls: Nick Jonas, _Pop superstar Nick Jonas joins Bear for a thrilling, chilly trek through the snowy mountains of the Sierra Nevada._


----------



## Gaius Baltar

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## ourwater

Running Wild with Bear Grylls: Julianne Hough, _Actress, singer, dancer, adventurer? Julianne Hough joins Bear for an emotional and breathtaking journey in the African Savanna._


----------



## Dark Skies

Stranger Things

Pretty cool show if you enjoy sci fi. It's set in the 80's and has loads of easter eggs\references to films that were big then as well as a cool synth based theme and intro sequence.

It'll appeal to alot of people that grew up in that decade and some younger people that just want a laugh at some of the outdated technology who've also seen many of the films from the time.

It's getting hyped a lot by people atm, and although I think it's good I don't think it's as good as some are making out. It's just so nostalgia laden that people are overating it in itself because it reminds them of their childhoods.

7.5\10


----------



## ourwater

Running Wild with Bear Grylls: Courteney Cox, _Bear takes actress Courteney Cox on a harrowing and emotional trek through the Irish Highlands._


----------



## ourwater

Running Wild with Bear Grylls: Shaquille O'Neal, _laughs and Shaq's witty insights._


----------



## ourwater

Running Wild with Bear Grylls: Lindsey Vonn, _Olympic gold medalist Lindsey Vonn joins Bear on a harrowing journey along the Corsican coastline._


----------



## ourwater

Running Wild with Bear Grylls: Mel B, _America's Got Talent judge and pop icon Mel B roughs it with Bear on the shark-infested waters of the Irish coast._


----------



## ourwater

Boston EMS: Sat, Aug 27, 2016, _The team tends to a man with a upper thigh gunshot wound; 9 year old boy gets treated for a hand laceration from broken glass; Medics try to convince an 85-year-old man to see a primary care physician_


----------



## ourwater

6653: Sneaky as Ezreal / Zyra vs Caitlyn / Alistar Bot - S6 Ranked Challenger Gameplay, _Tekk, Published on Jun 5, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Gosu as Caitlyn vs Lucian - S6 ADC Ranked Challenger Gameplay, _Wicked Spoon, Published on Feb 2, 2016_


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Doomsday Machine


----------



## scooby

Just finished the season of The Night Of. God damn, the last scenes broke me down bad, into tears. Rewatching the scene even does it to me. A punch and a half to the guts. First time that's happened to me with a tv show. Not the coolest thing to admit, but whatever, that means I thought it was moving.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- EPL: Swansea vs Chelsea
- Vera
- Dark Matter


----------



## ourwater

►No Man's Sky Gameplay◄ Exploring Planets & Buying a Space Ship!, _ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live on Aug 11, 2016, No Man's Sky gameplay part 1 livestream // Welcome to a livestream of No Man's Sky gameplay part 1 on the ps4! No Man's Sky is an open world survival game where you get to explore planets! Join me_


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday: Sun, Sep 11, 2016, _This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Homeland Security Secretary Jeh Johnson, Former House Speaker Newt Gingrich, Rep. Xavier Becerra (D-CA) & a Sunday Panel of George Will, Juan Williams, Julie Pace, Lisa Boothe._


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager: Imperfection, _A malfunction in Seven's cortical node threatens to destroy her._


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cheaters vs. Cardinals)


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Fri, Sep 9, 2016, _John Heilemann and Donny Deutsch are joined by Sean Spicer, chief strategist for the Republican National Committee, Mark Penn, former strategist for Hillary Clinton's 2008 campaign, and others._


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Sep 12, 2016, _Hillary Clinton Pneumonia Diagnosis Revealed; Concerns Raised Over Chemical Spray Used to Fight Zika; Tim Gunn Opens Up Blistering Critique of Fashion Industry_ #PIP De Unge Moedre: S06 E29


----------



## ourwater

FLAPPY BIRD BOAT!!! | Whatever Float Your Boat | Roblox, _E-Gaming, Published on Jul 30, 2016, Eli , Cubi and Elle playing Whatever Float Your Boat on Roblox. So this video is 30 mins long which is the longest video I ever made. I watched some of it and some of the parts are pretty boring._


----------



## ourwater

[677] OPEC opening up to on-members?, _Boom Bust, Published on Sep 12, 2016_


----------



## pollutedessence

20/20 about the death of Paige Birgfeld.


----------



## ourwater

Rio Olympics 2016/08/18 Diving Women's 10m Semi finals


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead: Now, _With Alexandria recovering from the Wolves' attack, Deanna begins to question her leadership. Meanwhile, Maggie shares a secret with Aaron while searching for Glenn, as the herd approaches._


----------



## ourwater

The Outer Limits: Replica, _After wife dies, a scientist uses his own discovery to clone his wife illegally._


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Live Show! 09.12.16, _The Young Turks, Started streaming 9 hours ago_


----------



## MikeTeck

Community S3 E7 #Anniesmove


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Mon, Sep 12, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Democratic strategist Lis Smith, Democratic pollster Cornell Belcher, emergency care physician Dr. John Torres and NBC News' Katy Tur on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. _ #PIP Sonic Generations PC - (1080p) Part 1 - Green Hill Zone, _cobanermani456, Published on Jan 19, 2013, *GIVEAWAY CLOSED* This is my 1080p HD Let's Play of Sonic Generations for the PC! This is part 1 and in this video we see the _


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play Minecraft - Episode 64 - Dark Petting Zoo, _LetsPlay, Published on Aug 16, 2013, Geoff, Gavin, Ryan, Ray, Michael, and Jack play Dark Petting Zoo in this week's Let's Play Minecraft. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Sep 12, 2016, _Florida Mosque That Omar Mateen Attended Set on Fire; Hillary Clinton Expected to Release More Health Records; Customer Helps 89-Year-Old Man Who Pushes Ice Cream Cart to Support His Family_


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now: From Nashville: Brothers Osborne & Kix Brooks, _
'Larry King Now' heads to Nashville! First up, Grammy-nominated country duo Brothers Osborne weigh in on their rise to mainstream success in 2016, and preview what fans can expect from their first headlining tour, slated to begin this fall. Then,_


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Rams vs. 49'ers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UCL: PSG vs Arsenal


----------



## cak

America's Funniest Home Videos


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: North Korea; Captain Chesley Sullenberger, _A discussion about North Korea's fifth underground nuclear test with Richard Haass, president of the Council on Foreign Relations. Chris Hill, former U.S. Ambassador to Iraq. We conclude with Captain Chesley "Sully" Sullenberger._ #PIP Wii Have Fun #325: Wii Party U (Game 19; Mii Fashion Plaza), _The Hawke, Published on May 20, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Sep 13, 2016, _Clinton Delivers Update on Her Health; Surveillance Video Shows Man Running From Burning Florida Mosque; NCAA Pulls Championship Games From North Carolina_ # PIP Ecumenical Meeting In Jerusalem - Syrian Israeli War - Daniel Saw it all, _Israeli News Live, Published on Sep 13, 2016, Did the ancient prophet Daniel for see the ecumenical event happening in Israel, did he see the Jewish congress make a league with the Pope of Rome, and did Daniel know that the King of North would instigate a war with Israel using Syria_


----------



## ourwater

Dirty Jobs: Wetland Warrior, _Mike tries to evade a pack of blood hounds to train them for police duty. Then it's into the swamp, on air boats again, to purge the Everglades of invasive plants; first hacking away at unwanted trees then light wildfires to clear grass._ #PIP World of Tanks - Two For The Price of One, _[678] China expected to buy 6,810 planes, oil glut here to stay, Boom Bust, Published on Sep 13, 2016_ & Politicking with Larry King: Re-examining Equal Rights: How Far Have Women Really Come?, _The activist-director behind a powerful new film, which explores the disparate way men and women are treated in the U.S. tells Larry about teaming up with actress Patricia Arquette to urge a new look at ratifying the Equal Rights Amendment._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Sep 13, 2016, _John Heilemann and Nicolle Wallace are joined by Republican strategist Ed Rogers, Democratic strategist Bill Burton and author Larry Kudlow on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, McStroke, _Peter eats so many burgers that he eventually has a stroke._ #PIP Johan Nybergs väg 10, Härnösand, _Mäklarhuset, Published on Sep 9, 2016, Se dessa webbplatser för mer information: Mäklarhuset Härnösand:_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Tue, Sep 13, 2016 _3 Phoenix Cops Allegedly Attacked by Driver; President Obama Comes Out Swinging for Hillary; School Bus Driver Braves Flames to Make Sure Students Are Safe._ #PIP Stronghold Crusader 2 editor tutorial #1. Object placement, Water, terrain sculpting and factions, _Jorn Theunissen, Published on Sep 28, 2014, Create your own map for Stronghold Crusader 2 with the Stronghold Crusader 2 map editor._


----------



## MikeTeck

Rick and Morty S1 E5 Meeseeks and Destroy


----------



## ourwater

RiffTrax Features: Rifftrax: Ghosthouse (2012), _Yes, yes, Ghosthouse is a film about a dead little girl who has an evil clown doll that commands her to kill. That's all well and good. But it's the little things about Ghosthouse that really make you stand up and say "Wait, what?"_


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: These Arms of Mine


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Live Show! 09.14.16 #PIP Company of Heroes 2 The British Forces Online Gameplay [192] | New Stuff ?, _Field Marshal, Published on Jun 30, 2016, Company of Heroes 2 The British Forces Online Gameplay [192] | New Stuff ?_


----------



## SouthWest

Stranger Things episode 6: The Monster, and The X-Files season 6 episode 15: Arcadia


----------



## ourwater

Gravity Falls: Dreamscaperers, _Lil' Gideon uses a mind demon on Dipper, Mabel and Soos._


----------



## ourwater

[679] Bayer, Monsanto agree to $66 billion merger, _Boom Bust, Published on Sep 14, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Sep 14, 2016,_PTrump Foundation Under Scrutiny by New York Attorney General; Russians Eyed in Hack of Olympians' Medical Records; Exclusive: Apple CEO Tim Cook on iPhone AirPods, Tech in Classrooms_ #PIP OMG! LEVEL 36!!! ★ POKEMON GO POKEDEX COMPLETE (POKEMON GO EUROPE 142/142) ★ POKEMON GO EVOLUTIONS!, _Reversal - Pokémon GO, Published on Sep 6, 2016 WE FINALLY HIT LEVEL 36 IN POKEMON GO LEGIT AS ONE OF THE HIGHEST POKEMON GO PLAYER LEVEL GLOBALLY! COMPLETE OUR POKEMON GO EUROPEAN POKEDEX, EVOLVE SOME INSANELY _


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Bill Clinton, _An hour with former President Bill Clinton._ #PIP Full Show 9/14/16: RFK: The Making of a Liberal Icon, _The Big Picture RT, Streamed live 2 hours ago_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Wed, Sep 14, 2016, _Trump Foundation Under Scrutiny by New York Attorney General; Russians Eyed in Hack of Olympians' Medical Records; Exclusive: Apple CEO Tim Cook on iPhone AirPods, Tech in Classrooms_


----------



## ourwater

Why Can't You Use Phones on Planes?, _CollegeHumor, Published on Aug 21, 2013, Angry passengers create turbulence for the airlines._


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Tue, Sep 13, 2016, _John Heilemann and Nicolle Wallace are joined by Republican strategist Ed Rogers, Democratic strategist Bill Burton and author Larry Kudlow on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television._ #PIP [Full GamePlay] Tiny Toon Adventures: ACME All-Stars (Extra Hard Mode) [Sega Megadrive/Genesis], _ Jack Nolddor, Published on May 27, 2013_


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S07 E17


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Mr. Robot


----------



## ourwater

No Man's sky Gameplay walkthough part 113, _Taqim86 Hd Gaming, Streamed live on Sep 1, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

BioShock Infinite walkthrough part 1 let's play gameplay "BioShock Infinite walkthrough part 1" HD 1, _HassanAlHajry, Published on Mar 25, 2013 BioShock Infinite walkthrough part 1 let's play gameplay no commentary walkthrough part 1_ #PIP HAMSTER ROOM TOUR + FROZEN!, _HoppingHammy, Published on May 28, 2014, Hi!  FAQ BELOW! This room is where my hamsters and I live. Check out my other room tours and detailed cage videos below. Thanks for watching!_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ UCL: Spurs/Monaco
~ Blindspot
~ Vera


----------



## ourwater

Bunker: World's Largest and Most Secret - History Documentary Films, _History TV, Published on Mar 7, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

Waffle and Phoenix play: GTA IV, _Kyle,Michael,Ryan Moraselustion, Published on Sep 4, 2012, Watch Waffle and Phoenix from Stoplight Studios fail, die, and have fun on GTA IV!_


----------



## ourwater

►Dead by Daylight Gameplay◄ Creating Our Ultimate Survivor! Playing with Friends & Viewers!, _ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 9 hours ago_


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Sep 14, 2016, _Bruce Springsteen Surprises Fan Donald Trump releases his medical results on 'The Dr. Oz Show;' Tropical Storm Julia wreaks havoc on Florida as it travels up the East Coast._ #PIP Super Mario Sunshine Part 12 - DENTAL HYGIENE!, _PBGGameplay, Published on Mar 7, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect: Wed, Sep 14, 2016, _Mark Halperin and Donny Deutsch are joined by pollster J. Ann Selzer, Republican strategist Alex Castellanos, Democratic strategist Steve McMahon, author Joe Conason, the Washington Post's Anne Gearan and the New York Times' Jim Rutenberg._


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Star Trek Voyager
~ Europa League: Feyenoord/ Man-U


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity: Celebrity Dish-Asters


----------



## ourwater

London Show: Brexit fears have no foundation, _In today's Live financial markets update - the London show, we look at the trending financial market stories, the 'Brexit' fear, opposing bookies and EU-Referendum poills, and further speak to the CEO's of Inspirit Energy Holdings and Horizonte minerals regarding the future for their companies. Today's guest list included Mike Ingram, Strategist, BGC Partners, Zak Mir, Technical Analyst, Zak's Traders Cafe, Jeremy Martin, CEO, Horizonte Minerals, David Buik, Senior Market Commentator, Panmure Gordon, John Gunn, CEO, Inspirit Energy Holdings PLC, and Chris Justham, Relationship Manager, Seven Investment Management Tip TV Finance is a daily finance show based in Belgravia, London. Tip TV Finance prides itself on being able to attract the very highest quality guests on the show to talk markets, economics, trading and investing, keeping our audience informed via insightful and actionable infotainment. The Tip TV Daily Finance Show covers all asset classes ranging from currencies (forex), equities, bonds, commodities, futures and options. Guests share their high conviction market opportunities, covering fundamental, technical, inter-market and quantitative analysis, with the aim of demystifying financial markets for viewers at home._


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose: Bill Clintion; Stan Wawrinka; Tim Scott & Cory Brooker


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thur, Sep 15, 2016 #PIP Step Variable Costs, _Education Unlocked, Published on Nov 14, 2014_


----------



## ourwater

[680] DiMartino Booth: The Fed won't raise rates in September, [680] DiMartino Booth: The Fed won't raise rates in September, _Boom Bust, Published on Sep 15, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 9/15/16: Hey Obama, Time to Pardon Snowden!, _The Big Picture RT, Streamed live 2 hours ago_


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King


----------



## SouthWest

Dark Matter season 2 episode 11: Wish I'd Spaced You When I Had the Chance

For the last few days on Comedy Central UK they've been counting down the top 20 episodes of South Park before the new season starts. 'Scott Tenorman Must Die' was number one, but I think there are way more funnier episodes.


----------



## ourwater

World News Tonight with David Muir, September 15, 2016


----------



## Cascades

Mr Robot S2 EP11 - Why is there no topic for this show?!


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Jets vs. Bills)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ EPL: Chelsea/Liverpool
~ Vera


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Pilitics; Ray Kelly, Schwarzman Scholars


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek The Animated Series, The Infinite Vulcan


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Thu, Sep 15, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now #PIP


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Fri, Sep 16, 2016


----------



## ourwater

LAND SLIDERS Highscore 544 - NO 2 of the world!, IGV IOS and Android Gameplay Trailers, Published on Sep 28, 2015, Welcome to the control revolution - slide the entire world, just like scrolling a map! Start an addictive casual adventure across infinite levels, helping 50 unlikely heroes collect their favorite swag for high score and glory!


----------



## ourwater

Tour of California 2016 - Stage 2 [FULL STAGE], 
Tiz Cycling, 
*Published on May 17, 2016*
New Website for all of my cycling videos -


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Fri Sep 16, 2016


----------



## catcharay

I'm so anxious in this bar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

World News Tonight with David Muir, Fri, Sep, 16, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Homeland: Halfway to a Donut


----------



## Overdrive

Narcos


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Something's Gotta Give


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Fri, Sep 16, 2016, 'Grey's Anatomy's' Ellen Pompeo Talks Aging in Hollywood; Music Legends Mark 25th Anniversary of 'Beauty and the Beast' #PIP ►NBA 2K17◄ Gameplay PS4 // My Career Gameplay (Toronto Raptors, _Toronto Raptors) ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 11 hours ago, NBA 2K17 gameplay - my career mode! // Welcome to a live stream of some NBA 2k17 gameplay - My Career Mode. NBA 2K17 is a basketball game and we are going to create a character and take him through his career!_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Live Show! 09.16.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming on Sep 16, 2016


----------



## ourwater

[681] Deutsche Bank hit with $14 billion mortgage fine, Boom Bust, Published on Sep 16, 2016


----------



## Cashel

University of Texas vs. California State football game.


----------



## ourwater

Rumble: Why Is Obama Recruiting Kasich to Promote TPP?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Sep 16, 2016 #PIP Arcade Longplay [315] Liquid Kids, World of Longplays, Published on Jan 24, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Vaccine mandates are NOT about vaccines... the state wants to OWN your body!, TheHealthRanger, Published on May 18, 2016* The state wants to OWN your body and have total control over it. Vaccines are just a "wedge issue" to leverage their way into that structure of control.


----------



## ourwater

London Video Screensaver Set To Music, Runtime: 4 hours, 59 minutes


----------



## ourwater

Stargate SG-1, Frozen


----------



## SouthWest

6 Days to Air: The Making of South Park - seeing the highs and lows of Trey Parker and Matt Stone creating an episode (in this case HUMANCENTiPAD) makes me respect their work that much more.

They've only ever missed a deadline once.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Ensign Ro


----------



## ourwater

►For Honor◄ Closed Alpha PS4 Multiplayer Gameplay // Knight and Viking Gameplay!, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 20 hours agoFor Honor Closed Alpha PS4 Multiplayer Gameplay // Welcome to a live stream of the For Honor multiplayer gameplay closed beta on the PS4! For Honor is a hack and slash medieval fighting game coming out in February of 2017!


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain


----------



## ourwater

351/710 R.C. Pro-Am - NESMania, The Mexican Runner, Published on Apr 17, 2016, TMR'S GAME REVIEWThis is an amazing racing game made by RARE. While being really difficult it still gives you hope in early stages. The yellow car AI is really weird, at certain point it becomes unreachable. I do like that you can


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week: Sun, Sep 18, 2016, Vice Presidential Candidates Discuss 2016 Election; Guests: Mike Pence, Tim Kaine, Cokie Roberts, Dan Balz, Rich Lowry, Yamiche Alcindor


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Fox News Sunday, PBS Nature, Clash - Encounters of Bears and Wolves #PIP Running Wild with Bear Grylls, Marshawn Lynch


----------



## Sarai12

Fracture movie


----------



## ourwater

Absolutely Fabulous, Cleanin'


----------



## ourwater

Pokémon, The Evolutionary War


----------



## ourwater

Cube Ramblings [Cube World 70]: E39 - November 23, 2014, MemoryLeakDeath, Published on Nov 23, 2014


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Vikings)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't like TV.


----------



## ourwater

Damascus On The Verge of Destruction, Israeli News Live, Published on Sep 19, 2016 #PIP "The Bewitchin' Pool", The Twilight Zone


----------



## Dissipated

True detective


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Maureen Dowd; 'Defying the Nazis' #PIP Le Recensioni di Alex - #62 SUPER SPRINT - Atari Games 1986 by Sala Giochi 1980


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters: Worthington Home/Rolling Hills Asylum #PIP Larry King Now, Chris Noth On 'White Girl,' and 'Sex and the City's' Legacy


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation, The Masterpiece Society #PIP Good Morning America, Mon, Sep 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Sep 19, 2016 #PIP Project Greenlight, One Week to Rap


----------



## ourwater

[681] Deutsche Bank hit with $14 billion mortgage fine, Boom Bust, Published on Sep 16, 2016


----------



## ourwater

24 The Game - Gameplay PS2 (Original PS2), John GodGames, Published on Aug 11, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis, Runner


----------



## Cashel

Cops


----------



## ourwater

Iliza Shlesinger Stand Up Special: Iliza Shlesinger War Paint 2013, Angel Diamati, Published on Apr 25, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth, Fit to Serve


----------



## ourwater

0:01 / 1:00Hearthstone: Trump Cards - 113 - Part 1: Trump and the Temple of Doom (Priest Arena), Trump, Published on Jun 29, 2014


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Live Show! 09.19.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## 806210

Started watching Six Feet Under


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Eagles vs. Bears)


----------



## sabbath9

The Price is Right


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Tue, Sep 20, 2016


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Fantasy Live on Nfl Network


----------



## ourwater

Politics Panel - Why Banksters Have To Prosecuted..., The Big Picture RT, Published on Sep 20, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Your Social Security - 1950's Social Welfare System / Educational Documentary - Val73TV, Val73TV4, Published on Jun 30, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Animal Crossing: New Leaf - Part 57 - Upstairs (Nintendo 3DS Gameplay Walkthrough Day 27), ZackScottGames, Published on Jul 6, 2013


----------



## ourwater

[683] Time to Resign: Sen. Warren tells Wells Fargo CEO to step down, Boom Bust, Published on Sep 20, 2016


----------



## ourwater

How to Clean Out Your Locker for End of School, Home Organizing by Alejandra.tv, Published on May 19, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Titanfall 2 Tech Test Gameplay -No Commentary, IceDragonz255, Published on Aug 22, 2016


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S17 E04


----------



## ourwater

Jaded_Twylite's No Man's Sky v.6, Jaded Twylite


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Free Falling


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Kute Blackson & A.R. Bernard On Life and Love, Authors and self-help experts Kute Blackson & A.R. Bernard join Larry to discuss the elusive pursuit of happiness, how to sustain a marriage over the long term, and the role social media is playing in our relationships with ourselves.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Sep 20, 2016, New Developments in the Fatal Shooting of Unarmed Black Motorist Terence Crutcher; Donald Trump Says Profiling Is OK While Talking About National Security; Special Night for a High School Student in Michigan #PIP Pinball FX 2 Aliens vs. Pinball Spotlight, Game-Wisdom, Published on Apr 24, 2016, A video spotlight looking at the latest tables coming to the Pinball FX 2 platform: A triple pack based off of the Alien series-- Watch live at


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Syria Conflict: World Leaders Focus On Refugees, Ceasefire


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College football: New Mexico Highlands Vs. Northern Arizona


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, NYC Bombing; President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi, An update on Saturday's bombing in New York City with guest host Jeff Glor of CBS News and Marc Santora of The New York Times. We conclude with Egyptian president Abdel Fattah el-Sisi.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

news


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Tue, Sep 20, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Senator David Perdue of Georgia and National Education Association President Lily Eskelsen Garcia, on "With All Due Respect” on Bloomberg Television. #PIP HACKS To Organize A Small Closet | DIY (NYC Apartment), NathalieBellax3, Published on Jan 11, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Watchdog: S26 E03


----------



## CopadoMexicano

abc world news with david muir


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Sep 21, 2016, Protests Erupt in Charlotte After Deadly Police Shooting; Mylan CEO Faces Congress on EpiPen Pricing; Mark Wahlberg Talks 'Deepwater Horizon.'


----------



## ourwater

Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Smashed, Both Buffy and Willow are following their own paths to demon behavior: the Slayer finds a new way to slay a vampire, the Witch finds that omnipotence is cool. Rat-witch Amy is finally restored.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Timeline on Nfl network


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Sep 20, 2016, An Extraordinary, Year Long Journey With Syrian Refugees Who Now Call America Home


----------



## ourwater

[684] VW facing 1,400 lawsuits worth $9 billion, Boom Bust, Published on Sep 21, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Vitamin Supplements & Minerals Needed To Optimize Your Body & Health, Las Vegas Chiropractor - Dr. Mark Baxter, Published on Apr 23, 2012


----------



## ourwater

All Candy Crush cutscene endings (Episodes 1-37, levels 1-545), thetaikamiya, Published on Mar 22, 2014


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks Live Show 09.21.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 6 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

World of Tanks || 14 KILLS - STB-1, QuickyBaby, Published on Aug 11, 2016, World of Tanks. No one has ever got 14 kills at T10 before in World of Tanks lets see if DeathRattleShakes will be the first in the STB-1. #PIP Dog With A Blog, Avery Starts Driving, Tyler helps Avery get over her fear of driving.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Sep 21, 2016, Presidential Candidates Weigh In on Tulsa Police-Involved Shooting; Police Say Man Shot in Charlotte Was Carrying Weapon, but Family Says Otherwise; Neighborhood Popsicle Man Gets a Big Payday


----------



## SouthWest

Dark Matter season 2 episode 12: Sometimes in Life You Don't Get to Choose - the ending caught me by surprise that I actually went "whoa." Looking forward to the season finale next week.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: Superhero Sabotage: The Age of Alton


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Bono #PIP Subnautica Gameplay :S2EP14: Building the PRAWN! (HD PC), DieselDesigns, Published on Sep 17, 2016


----------



## AllTheSame

Texans v Patriots


----------



## ourwater

TITANFALL 2 MULTIPLAYER GAMEPLAY - IT'S BACK!, StoneMountain64, Streamed live on Aug 26, 2016, Titanfall 2 first multiplayer gameplay open lobby on PS4. Join the network: StoneMountain Squad


----------



## Schmetterling

I've been doing a Gilmore Girls marathon thanks to Netflix.
Currently watching: 6x17 _"I'm OK, You're OK"_

Around 11PM I always watch an episode of Quantico, also on Netflix.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE SHOW! 09.22.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 4 hours ago


----------



## Mac07

Impractical Jokers and The Rubin Report.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Legal Experts Warn Modern-day "debtors' Prisons" On Rise in US


----------



## ourwater

If You Get Arrested Don't Waive Time In Court - Why Lawyers Love It When You Do, Think Like A Cop - The Rest Of The Story, Published on Aug 7, 2015 # PIP ABC Nightline, Wed, Sep 21, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Sep 22, 2016, Inside Hillary Clinton's Debate Preparation; Donald Trump Promotes Controversial 'Stop and Frisk'; Why Protecting Your Kids From Dirt May Not Make Them Healthier #PIP ►H1Z1 King of the Kill◄ Extended PC Gameplay // HUGE NEW UPDATE!, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 6 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

[685] Yahoo! hit with massive hack, corporate taxes cut worldwide, Boom Bust, Published on Sep 22, 2016


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Wed, Sep 21, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Republican strategist Pat Griffin, Democratic strategist Ben LaBolt, Purple Insights’ Doug Usher and the Washington Post’s Dan Balz on "With All Due Respect” on Bloomberg Television.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Sep 22, 2016 #PIP PUBLIC LAND TRANSFER - Destroying the Myths (Episode 3 of 15), Randy Newberg, Hunter, Published on May 31, 2016


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S05 E07


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 9/22/16: Can Hillary Actually Beat Trump?!?, The Big Picture RT, Streamed live 11 hours ago, Thom discusses the Charlotte police department’s decision not to release the video of the Keith Scott killing with attorney and radio host Mike Papantonio, Obama’s praise of international trade at the UN with the Center for Economic and Policy Research’s Mark Weisbrot, and whether the 9/11 victims bill can survive Obama’s veto with The District Sentinel’s Sam Sacks. In tonight’s Daily Take Thom details how the Clinton campaign needs to change their strategy in order to win in November.


----------



## ourwater

The Block NZ: S05 E24


----------



## artcx

Finished Season 2 of How to Get Away With Murder and Season 1 of Stranger Things. I want murr.


----------



## ourwater

Cops: S15 E18


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Texas vs. Patriots)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nfl football: Texans vs Patriots


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Espn College Football : Clemson Vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Strain
~ Star Trek Voyager


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Espn college football countdown


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College Football: SMU vs TCU


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fox Sports 1 Pregame : USC Trojans Vs. Utah


----------



## mr hoang

The Office Season 4 ep 1.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Tony Blinken; Charles Flanagan; Evan Osnos, Guest host Jake Tapper interviews Tony Blinken, U.S. Deputy Secretary of State. Next, Charles Flanagan, Foreign Minister of Ireland. We conclude with Evan Osnos of the New Yorker discussing his article “What would President Trump do?” #PIP Fallout 4 Ep.126 - NUKA COLA BOTTLING PLANT!!! (Nuka World DLC Gameplay), TheWaffleGalaxy, Published on Sep 22, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Kristen Schaal On 'Last Man On Earth,' Jon Stewart,Trump, The delightfully hilarious Kristen Schaal opens up to Larry about the roots of her comedic genius and the keys to making it in the often fickle industry that is Hollywood. She also previews the forthcoming season of her hit sitcom 'The Last Man on #PIP St. Jude Medical | OPTIS™ Stent Optimization Software, St. Jude Medical, Published on Aug 12, 2016, Available only in the St. Jude Medical OPTIS™ systems, see the OPTIS™ Stent Optimization Software depict a rendered stent, post implantation, in the treatment of patients with Coronary Artery Disease.


----------



## ourwater

[686] UN warns of 'third phase' of 2008 financial crisis , Boom Bust, Published on Sep 23, 2016, The South African Reserve Bank left interest rates unchanged, citing low expectations for growth. Ameera David has the details, PLUS an interview with South African Minister of Trade and Industry, Dr. Rob Davies. Bianca Facchinei then examines the U.S. Department of Education's decision to go after for-profit college 'accreditor' ACICS, which the agency is accusing of malpractice. Then, Simone Del Rosario joins with the latest on the massive Yahoo! data breach, and the new rumors of a possible Twitter buyout. After the break, Victor Matheson, Professor of Economics at College of the Holy Cross, tells Edward Harrison why he thinks taxpayer subsidies of sports stadiums do not provide the positive economic impact that many promise. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward takes a look at a new UN report warning of the "real danger of entering a third phase of the [2008] financial crisis."


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Sep 23, 2016, New Developments in Charlotte, Tulsa Police-Involved Shootings; Exclusive: President Obama on Policing, Violence in Charlotte; Actress Jane Fonda Auctions Off Famous Personal Collection


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Sep 23, 2016, New video allegedly shows bomber planting luggage on street in NYC; wife of man killed in Charlotte police shooting reveals video; massive hack attack at Yahoo. #PIP LIVE Blitz Chess Commentary #324: English Symmetrical, hedgehog system, ChessNetwork, Published on Oct 12, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 9/23/16: Cell Video Raises Big Questions in Scott Case, The Big Picture RT, Published on Sep 23, 2016, Thom discusses the release of the cell phone video in the Keith Scott case with former DC police officer Ron Hampton, attorney Debbie Hines, and activists Kymone Freeman and Eugene Puryear.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Sep 23, 2016, 'Don't Shoot Him'; Secret Rituals: Inside the Movie 'Goat' #PIP Christopher Delgado - New Climate Economy Report Launch in Ireland - 3 February 2015, IIEA1, Published on Feb 5, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Courage the Cowardly Dog - House Calls, Eustace Bagge, Published on Jun 22, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE SHOW! 09.23.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 13 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Aliens Infestation playthrough, XGamingPhunX, Published on Apr 1, 2013 100%, no deaths, 1 save used


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Believe It Or Not Joe's Walking On Air, Joe is given the ability to walk after a leg transplant.


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, Synchrony, The agents search for answers when an elderly man uses a technology of the future to commit murder.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation, True Q, When an honor student in the medical field is assigned to the Enterprise in an internship manner, she begins to demonstrate powers of the Q, prompting you-know-who to show up.


----------



## ourwater

The Dick Van **** Show, You're Under Arrest, Rob goes out to cool off after a quarrel with Laura and winds up in trouble with the law.


----------



## ourwater

ASTV Sports Today 2011-09-02 Australia ?-? Thailand, ASTV News1 Sport, Uploaded on Sep 1, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Company of Heroes 2: The British Forces Online Gameplay [172] | Mobile defending, Field Marshal, Published on Apr 1, 2016, Company of Heroes 2: The British Forces Online Gameplay [172] | Mobile defending


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons:, The Fat and the Furriest, At the dump Homer is videotaped while being attacked by a bear. The town regards him a coward, so Homer decides to strike back at the bear.


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S14 E10


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Tholian Web


----------



## sometimeslonely

Teen Wolf


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Mar 6, 2013, Doctors Struggle to Contain New Bacteria; Winter Storm Wreaks Havoc on East Coast; Hugo Chavez Dead, Venezuela in Turmoil


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars, Crisis at the Heart, After making a deal with Count Dooku to resuscitate the ailing Banking Clan, Clovis finds himself as a pawn in Dooku's designs.


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis, Harmony, Wanting to maintain diplomatic relations, Sheppard and McKay agree to accompany a precocious young princess on a rite of passage.


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Robot season finale.....crazy.


----------



## Sliusarek

South Park. Just finished the third season and I feel like I need to take a break from it. Love the show, tough. Cartman, Chef and Mr. Mackey are amazing! 

Also October 23nd is very soon, which means the premiere of season 7 of The Walking Dead. This is going to be abso-****ing-lutely great! I am super-hyped for it.


----------



## ourwater

►H1Z1 King of the Kill◄ Extended PC Gameplay // Playing with Viewers!, ONE_shot_GURL, ONE_shot_GURL


----------



## Sliusarek

It`s not a TV show, right?


----------



## ourwater

Jonny Quest, The Sea Haunt, The Quests land themselves smack dab in the heart of a seafarer's fantastic and nightmarish yarn, complete with a ghost ship, a prowling sea monster, a hold full of coffins, and hidden treasure.


----------



## Schmetterling

_Gilmore Girls _
6x18 The Real Paul Anka


----------



## vela

The Nature of Things.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College football Pac 12 : Oregon vs Colorado


----------



## ourwater

Fireworks in ALABAMA, James Wade, Published on Oct 9, 2013, Produced By Your Local Fireworks Professionals


----------



## ourwater

DOOM Any% NG+ in 51:37, Nord Productions, Published on Jun 15, 2016 Sub 50 soon?


----------



## ourwater

Boston EMS, Sat, Aug 27, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Sealab 2021, Murphy Murphy and the Feng Shui Bunch, Having nothing better to do, Murphy hires a high-priced feng shui master to "harmonize"Sealab. As the renovations run into the millions, Quinn suspects that "Master Loo"may not be the man Murphy thinks he is.


----------



## ourwater

New Girl, House Hunt


----------



## ourwater

Cops, S16 E09


----------



## ourwater

What each candidate must do to win the Electoral College, PBS NewsHour, Published on Sep 14, 2016, While polls show the presidential race is tightening, in the end it comes down to this: The candidate who wins at least 270 electoral votes will prevail. Gwen Ifill examines different paths to the White House with Republican strategist John Brabender and former Deputy White House Press Secretary Bill Burton.


----------



## ourwater

This Is NOT A Drill - Russia Moving Artillery, Israeli News Live, Published on Sep 24, 2016, Russia is moving old artillery close to Ukraine. It appears that Russia is not doing this as a drill but concerned over NATO advancement and buildup on its borders. There has been recent info regarding troop movement from NATO in Poland for October 10th. Russia may be taking precautions.


----------



## TianaD

Family guy


----------



## ourwater

►Dead by Daylight Gameplay◄ The 80's Suitcase DLC! New Patch!, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 9 hours ago


----------



## SouthWest

The X-Files season 6 episode 21: Field Trip, and season 6 episode 22: Biogenesis


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Bein College Football: UCF Vs FIU.


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity: Hawaiian Pig And A Poke


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Football: Giants Vs. Redskins


----------



## ourwater

New ordinance forces man to destroy his garden, 41 Action News, Published on Mar 31, 2016, A man in Sugar Creek planted a garden to grow his own food, but the city is threatening to fine him unless he destroys it. ◂ #PIP Need for Speed: Rivals - Part 35 - Porsche Carrera GT (Playstation 4 Cop Police Gameplay), TmarTn2, Published on Dec 25, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Fox News Live Stream Now HD Donald Trump Hillary Clinton Debate Breaking News | Fox News Live, Basket of Deplorables, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Sep 25, 2016, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Vice Presidential Nominee Gov. Mike Pence (R-IN), Chief Clinton Strategist Joel Benenson & a Sunday Panel of Gerald Seib, Juan Williams, Julie Pace, Rachel Campos Duffy. #PIP Fathers Win Child Custody - Don't be Pushed Around by Mom!, Court Martial Lawyer - Michael Waddington, Uploaded on Aug 31, 2008


----------



## ourwater

Teaching Kids About Revising (Writing Workshop Lesson), Steve Reifman, Uploaded on Mar 5, 2011, This is an entertaining instructional video that elementary school teachers can show to their students to help them better understand the process of revising. Viewers will learn what revising means, the goals of revising, how to revise, and how revising differs from editing.


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth, Battleground


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Latent Image, Someone is trying to keep the Doctor from remembering the incidents surrounding a crew member’s death.


----------



## Schmetterling

_Blindspot_ 1x04 "Bone may rot"


----------



## ourwater

11:55 Citizen demands no Problems at U.S. Border Patrol Checkpoint Immigration Interrogation, Robert Trudell, Published on Dec 12, 2014


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Sep 25, 2016, Clinton, Trump Prepare to Battle in Pivotal First Debate.


----------



## ourwater

MarzGurl Discusses The Land Before Time XIV, MarzGurl, Published on Feb 8, 2016


----------



## ourwater

MOTHER: Cognitive Dissonance - Hard Mode - Part 30, Julian Rodriguez, Published on Jun 5, 2015 Part 30, We are finally... finally ready for the last chapter of the game! It's time!


----------



## ourwater

Bad Weather Wimp (WK 269) | Bratayley, Bratayley, Published on Feb 26, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, The Boys in the Band, Stewie and Brian form a children’s band that quickly rises to fame until they let a girl get between them and drive the band apart.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Continuum - Homeworld Remastered Modification, TheXPGamers, Published on Sep 10, 2016 CaptainShack takes a look at Star Trek Continuum. A total conversion modification for Homeworld Remastered.


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, Monty Burns' Fleeing Circus, When the city of Springfield gets burned down, the Simpsons plead with Mr. Burns to pay for the rebuilding.


----------



## ourwater

Elvström 42 Nye Sejl SD, Elvstrøm Sails A/S, Published on May 4, 2015 Niels Birkemose has filmed the process of buying new sails for his Elvström 42. (Danish Speak)


----------



## ourwater

Autism & Dental Care, ATN/AIR-P Network, Published on Jul 11, 2016, A webinar on autism and dental care for dental hygienist and dental assistant students. A collaborative partnership between Pacific Dental Services Foundation, Concorde College and the Autism Speaks Autism Treatment Network/Autism Intervention Research Network on Physical Health.


----------



## Mc Borg

South Park


----------



## ourwater

Xploration Awesome Planet, Bahamas #PIP McDonald's French Happy Meal Commercials, RoadRunnerCoyote2015, Published on Aug 29, 2013


----------



## ourwater

BRAWN OVER BRAINS? Ft. Allen West, Former Republican Congressman, WorldsApaRT, Published on Sep 25, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC 20/20, Wed, Mar 18, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, Oriole, Carrie reconnects with old friends. Saul opens up to Allison.


----------



## ourwater

Motorway, The Safeway (1979) UK Public Information Film, ephemeralfilm, Published on Feb 3, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ARKANOID (ZX SPECTRUM - FULL GAME), Zeusdaz - The Unemulated Retro Game Channel, Published on Jun 14, 2013


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Nfl Sunday night football In America: Dallas Cowboys vs. Chicago Bears


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bears vs. Cowboys)


----------



## MikeTeck

Bob's Burgers


----------



## bbrownleather

Community


----------



## ourwater

Accounting Course 1: Client Deposits and Retainers, Design Manager, Published on Mar 3, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Kevin O’Leary On ‘Shark Tank,’ His Persona, & Politics, Do we have Mr. Wonderful all wrong? Kevin O’Leary comes clean about whether his mean-guy persona on ‘Shark Tank’ is an act, why he prefers to invest in women, and if he’s really considering running for Prime Minister of Canada.


----------



## blue53669

Worst Cooks in America... Celebrity edition (if you could call it that, pretty weak celebrities)


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Tony Blinken; Charles Flanagan; Evan Osnos, Guest host Jake Tapper interviews Tony Blinken, U.S. Deputy Secretary of State. Next, Charles Flanagan, Foreign Minister of Ireland. We conclude with Evan Osnos of the New Yorker discussing his article “What would President Trump do?” #PIP NES Longplay #24: Arkanoid, Longplays Land, Published on Jan 24, 2015


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Mon, Sep 26, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Democratic Congressman Xavier Becerra of California, Trump economic adviser Peter Navarro, the Washington Post’s Jenna Johnson on "With All Due Respect” on Bloomberg Television.


----------



## ourwater

[687] Monetary policy depleted, fiscal fix needed?, Boom Bust, Published on Sep 26, 2016, Profits at S&P 500 companies are headed for a sixth consecutive quarterly decline. Ameera David has the details. Then, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei takes a look at the politics behind the informal OPEC gathering in Algiers that is rallying oil prices. Steve Keen, Head of Economics, History & Politics at Kingston University, then explains whether the angst over debt in China is warranted. After the break, economist and best-selling author Gary Shilling breaks down why global growth continues to remain subdued despite extreme levels of monetary stimulus. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison continues the discussion on why monetary policy is at the end of the line as a policy tool.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Falcons vs. Saints)


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks Live Show! 09.26.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 20 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Richard Boyd Barrett- Israel is not a normal state and should not be treated as such, RichardBoydBarrettTD, Published on Sep 4, 2014, Richard Boyd Barrett TD challenge Israeli ambassador at Oireachtas committee over Israel's brutal war assault on Gaza and challenged the Israeli representative over their apartheid regime and racist policies as Israel is not a normal state and should not be treated as such.


----------



## humblelulu

American Horror story


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Sep 26, 2016, Countdown Is On for Most Highly Anticipated Presidential Debate on Record; Hours Before First Debate, Clinton Still Deep in Debate Prep; 17-Year-Old Andre Jackson Dies 2 Days After Football Game Injury


----------



## ourwater

2015 College Cup Final: Duke vs Penn State, Adela Dazeem, Published on Dec 6, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, Sep 26, 2016, Trump, Clinton in 1st Presidential Debate: Breaking Down Reaction; Fact Checking the 1st Presidential Debate #PIP Company of Heroes Skirmish Gameplay HD, mfowler, Uploaded on Aug 10, 2010, Interested in the changes between the first and second Company of Heroes? Find out here!


----------



## ourwater

We Have All Won An Oligarchy & Lost A Democracy, The Big Picture RT, Published on Sep 27, 2016, Our media is failing to do the most fundamental job of a media in a democracy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Espn's Monday Night Football: Falcons Vs. Saints


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Sep 26, 2016, Legendary Golfer Arnold Palmer Passes Away at Age 87; Newly-Released Video Raises Questions About Charlotte Police Shooting; Hillary Clinton, Donald Trump Prepare for First Debate


----------



## CopadoMexicano

college football; texas a&m vs. arkansas


----------



## SouthWest

The Night Of episode 4: The Art of War, and Jessica Jones episode 9: AKA Sin Bin.


----------



## ourwater

DiRT Rally|Nvida Geforce GT 520M|GT 610[HD], TheSixZip, Published on Feb 27, 2016


----------



## ourwater

►Dead by Daylight Gameplay◄ Leveling Up the Wraith? Playing with Viewers & Friends!, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## MikeTeck

Catfish :argue


----------



## ourwater

Harvard i-lab | First Steps in Writing an SBIR or STTR Federal Research Grant, Harvard Innovation Labs, Published on Oct 31, 2013


----------



## ourwater

LIVE STREAM Presidential Debate Obama's Town Hall Donald Trump & Hillary Clinton 9/28/2016 CNN LIVE, Presidential Debate Live, Started streaming on Sep 20, 2016


----------



## ourwater

"How much of that ***** deal did you sell to your clients?" Goldman Sachs Hearing, Attention 101, Uploaded on Apr 27, 2010 Carl Levin questioning Daniel Sparks - Former Goldman Sachs Mortgages Department Head.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Bill Richardson Wants New Framework for US-North Korea Diplomacy, Former U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Bill Richardson joins Larry with his take on situation in Syria, Obama's foreign policy legacy, and why he thinks North Korea might be willing to deal with a new U.S. president.


----------



## ourwater

Telegraphing WHY?!, KnightSquire, Published on Aug 3, 2016, Why telegraphing is a bad idea in sword fighting but a necessary part of game design.


----------



## ourwater

Tonight, Diet Fact Diet Fiction


----------



## ourwater

Supporting cultural and linguistic diversity in early childhood, BrookesPublishing, Uploaded on Aug 4, 2011, Go inside an inclusive, culturally diverse preschool and watch the educators work together to embed children's home culture and languages in everyday preschool routines. See this excerpt from "Supporting Cultural and Linguistic Diversity in Early Intervention and Early Childhood Special Education: A Cross-Cultural Competence Video Library" by Deborah Chen, Ph.D., Michele Haney, Ph.D., & Annie Cox, M.A. For more, go to #PIP The Forest - Day 65 - Sink Hole - Update 0.36 - Let's Play - Gameplay - Walkthrough, DroneBoi, Published on Apr 14, 2016, Dear Diary, today I ........................... went climbing down into the sink hole


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Sep 27, 2016, Both Campaigns Claim Victory After Record-Breaking Debate; 9-Year-Old Speaks Out on Charlotte Unrest; Elementary Teacher Donates Kidney to Student.


----------



## Trooper

The Beginning and End of the Universe: 1) The Beginning


----------



## ourwater

Stephanopoulos: Clinton’s Signed Non-Disclosure Agreement Makes Her Email Defense “Not Relevant”, GOP War Room, Published on Jan 31, 2016, Stephanopoulos: Clinton’s Signed Non-Disclosure Agreement Makes Her Email Defense “Not Relevant” (January 31, 2016)


----------



## ourwater

I GOT KICKED OUT A MAC STORE?! | horror mac, Luka Siena, Published on Sep 22, 2015, ❀CLICK SHOW MORE IF YOU LOVE PIZZA❀


----------



## ourwater

Frog and Wombat Theatrical Trailer, laurieagard, Uploaded on May 8, 2008


----------



## ourwater

Dr. Phil Explains The Fundamental Principles Of A Relationship: ‘Each Person Has 2 Jobs’, The Dr. Phil Show, Published on Mar 21, 2016 Cory and Elizabeth have been together for three years, and have a 7-month-old son together.


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, Flu-ouise, The youngest Belcher comes down with an epic case of the flu.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks Live Show! 09.27.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 18 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Tue, Sep 27, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Congressman Tom Marino of Pennsylvania, former Obama campaign manager David Plouffe, NBC News’ Kasie Hunt and Katy Tur on "With All Due Respect” on Bloomberg Television.


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S19 E05


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Junior: Donut Sweat It


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College football: LSU vs. Auburn


----------



## ourwater

[689] Wells Fargo claws back millions from cheating executives, Boom Bust #PIP LIVESTREAM #214 | OS SUSPEITOS VOLTARAM AO ARMA 3, RicFazeres, Streamed live on Jun 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Sep 28, 2016, Former Miss Universe Speaks Out Against Donald Trump; 'DWTS' Booted Couple Rick Perry and Emma Slater Discuss Elimination; David Oyelowo Talks 'Queen of Katwe' on 'GMA.'


----------



## funnynihilist

The Good Place


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Zac Posen On Longevity, ‘Project Runway,’ & Style Bloggers, CFDA-winning fashion designer Zac Posen gives Larry a fashion education, discussing his evolution in the industry, the designer he’d most like to trade places with, and why he says he’s the toughest ‘Project Runway’ judge. #PIP NCIS, After Hours, The team member's plans are interrupted when they discover discrepancies in what appeared to be an open and shut case.


----------



## ourwater

New Girl, Hubbedy Bubby, Jess and Cece jump on the campaign trail and make a bet with a disbelieving Schmidt that they can recruit voters for the upcoming presidential election.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Tue Sep 27, 2016, Dog With A Blog, Don't Karl Us, We'll Karl You, The kids devise a plan to keep Karl away.


----------



## SouthWest

Dark Matter season 2 episode 13: But First, We Save the Galaxy - the cliffhanger was fantastic. I'll definitely be watching season 3 next year.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Sep 28, 2016, Michelle Obama Campaigns for Hillary Clinton in Pennsylvania; Tourists Trapped By An Erupting Volcano Overseas Near Bali.


----------



## ourwater

How to Create a Table of Contents in Adobe PDF, eHowTech, Published on Jan 28, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Sep 28, 2016, Bernie Sanders, Hillary Clinton Team Up in NH; Yankees Fan Fumbles Ring During Proposal


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 9/28/16: Blame Reagan for Salmonella?!?, The Big Picture RT, Streamed live 12 hours ago #PIP Super Mario Galaxy - EP04: "Hamster Ball", SeriousCreeper, Published on Dec 13, 2014


----------



## humblelulu

Rick and morty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

Rep. Doggett: Tell the Public the Cost of Corporations Renouncing Their Citizenship, doggett, Published on Feb 11, 2016


----------



## ourwater

►H1Z1 King of the Kill◄ Extended PC Gameplay // We WILL Get #1!, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 14 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks Live Show! 09.28.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 16 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Inform New Hampshire Ep 07 CAFR Comprehensive Annual Financial Report,, Inform New Hampshire, Published on Mar 15, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Make Your Own Stickers, About.com, Uploaded on Aug 4, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Twilight Zone, Dust, In a tragic, western town, a desperate father begs for clemency as his son is slated to die for an accident he could not have prevented. As the son's final hour draws near, the father is approached by a despicable salesman, with an offer.


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation, Goodbye and Good Luck, A suspect from Sara's past returns, causing her to question her future as a CSI.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Good Morning Football


----------



## ourwater

The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild - Exploration Gameplay - Nintendo E3 2016, Nintendo, Published on Jun 14, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Family Feud- November 9, 1988 (SYN, Funny Men vs. Funny Women), Channel 6, Published on Sep 23, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, Patient X, The agents search for answers when UFO abductees gather en masse—and are burned alive.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Saw Her Standing There


----------



## ourwater

ABC 20/20, Tue, Apr 28, 2015, Robin Roberts talks to Cleveland kidnapping survivors, Amanda Berry and Gina DeJesus, about their heartbreaking story of captivity and escape.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Inside The NFL


----------



## ourwater

Pokemon 1.Sezon 61.Bölüm, junior tv, Published on Jul 10, 2016


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Up To The Minute


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks, Tue, Sep 13, 2016, Native American Family Chain Themselves To Drilling Equipment | #LoserDonald Think Hillary Doesn’t Look “Presidential" | What Does Hillary Clinton’s Cough Fit Mean? (VIDEO) | Chinese Woman Rents A Date To Make Mom Happy | How Wealthy Kids Tour Colleges


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Sweetbread Dread


----------



## ourwater

UK blocks UNHRC inquiry into war crimes in Yemen, Lord fec13, Published on Sep 29, 2016


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Thu, Sep 29, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Matt Schlapp, chairman of the American Conservative Union, Democratic strategist Anita Dunn, Priorities USA's Guy Cecil and NBC News' Katy Tur on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. #PIP [clash of kings]440 vs 532 kingdom conquest #2, Beleth cok, Published on Sep 16, 2016, 440 vs 532 kingdom conquest #2 sorry before video many wrong


----------



## ourwater

501(c)(4), The Price of Political Influence, Alberto Veronese, Published on Sep 25, 2014, …sometimes, a simple coding mistake can lay bare documents and data that were supposed to be concealed from the prying eyes of the public. - "The Price of Political Influence" #PIP Net Neutrality in the US: Now What?, Vi Hart, Published on May 7, 2014, Comprehensive info. Time is of the essence, so forgive my inevitable errors. Much links and fun times below:


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Sep 29, 2016, NJ Transit Train Crashes Into Station, Up to 100 Injured; Protesters Flood Streets After California Police Shooting; Should You Intervene When Someone's Publicly Disciplining a Child?


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Sep 29, 2016, Federal Investigators at Scene of NJ Train Crash Within Hours; Heroic Volunteer Firefighter Credited With Stopping SC School Shooting; New Developments in the California 'Gone Girl' Case #PIP The Vatican Hopes To Marry Israel at The Gates of Hell - Mekudeshet, Israeli News Live, Published on Sep 28, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, James Marsden On ‘Westworld,’ Acting, & Chris Pine, James Marsden – equal parts leading man, superhero, and comic relief – discusses his diverse career, working with Sir Anthony Hopkins, and his measure of success as an actor. Plus, why James’s craziest fan encounters really belong to Chris Pine.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, The Saudi 9/11 Lawsuit Bill: What Happens Next?, Congress overwhelmingly rebuked Pres. Obama's veto of the the 9/11 victims bill, so what happens next for the families of the victims of the Sept. 11, 2001 terrorist attack and what does it mean for U.S. military actions overseas. Larry takes a look.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Debate Analysis; Edward Albee Appreciation, Ed Luce of the Financial Times and presidential historian Jon Meacham. Bob Costa, national political reporter for the Washington Post, and Jerry Seib, Wall Street Journal WashingWe conclude with an appreciation of Edward Albee who died earlier this month. #PIP ►Dead by Daylight Gameplay◄ Playing with Viewers & Friends!, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 22 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Sep 29, 2016, 'Life at Vet U' Shows Vet Students Tackling Animal ER Challenges; Lady Gaga Set to Headline Super Bowl Halftime Show #PIP Video evidence of Probation Officer Vertlieb committing perjury to send me back to jail, AdamKokesh, Published on Jul 31, 2015. If you've never been on probation before, here is a glimpse into the sick sad world of probation officers. I really feel sorry that this guy has no better options for a career than to lord his petty bureaucratic power over helpless people. Get the most important book ever for free in every format including audiobook at:


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Sep 30, 2016, Authorities Investigate Fatal New Jersey Train Accident; President Obama Attends Funeral of Former Israeli President Shimon Peres; Donald Trump Claims Debate Was 'Rigged'


----------



## CopadoMexicano

cfb; campus insiders utep vs southern miss


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, Q&A, Brody finds himself prisoner again, but this time it's on American soil.


----------



## ourwater

Retention and Destruction of the legal health record, Health Information Management, Published on Apr 10, 2016, This video discusses the retention and destruction of the legal health record. It also talks about what data governance is.


----------



## ourwater

[691] Deutsche Bank shares rally on DOJ settlement rumors, Boom Bust, Published on Sep 30, 2016, Deutsche Bank shares rallied on news of a possible settlement with the U.S. Department of Justice. Ameera David has the latest. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at the state of New Jersey infrastructure in the wake of a deadly train crash in Hoboken. Alex Mihailovich then joins from Toronto with details on the just approved Pacific Northwest LNG Terminal, which will allow Canada to ship natural gas to emerging Asian markets. After the break, Eswar Prasad, senior fellow at The Brookings Institution and author of "Gaining Currency," joins Ameera to offer his thoughts on whether or not China is manipulating its currency as Donald Trump claims. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison breaks down how Deutsche Bank came to be in the dire straits its in today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Criminal Justice


----------



## ourwater

CNN LIVE Donald Trump vs Hillary Clinton Second Presidential Debate 2016 Election Day Fox News, Presidential Debate Live, Started streaming on Sep 28, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Manage annual leave and holiday pay - NZ MYOB Payroll, MYOB New Zealand, Published on Apr 10, 2013, How to set up and manage leave for your employees.


----------



## ourwater

How the TPP Could Be A Death Sentence For Some Americans, The Big Picture RT, Published on Sep 29, 2016, Lori Wallach, Public Citizen's Global Trade Watch & Zahara Heckscher, Cancer Families for Affordable Medicine both join Thom. The Transpacific Partnership isn't dead yet - and if it passes, sick Americans will find their drug prices climbing higher than ever.


----------



## ourwater

Interview with the Curator of Art Basel's 'Unlimited’ Sector, Gianni Jetzer, VernissageTV, Published on Jun 30, 2015


----------



## ourwater

BATTLEFIELD 4 (PS4) - Road to Colonel - Live Multiplayer Gameplay #144 - MP7 & EXPLOSIONS!, OneCheesyMofo, Published on Mar 17, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Nightingale, With Voyager under repair, Harry seizes a chance to prove himself as a commander, but finds that being a starship captain is more than he bargained for.


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S11 E11


----------



## ourwater

Department of Homeland Security Calls Military Veterans terrorist!, GoingConstitutional, Uploaded on May 15, 2010


----------



## ourwater

NES Longplay [562] Gyrodine, World of Longplays, Published on Jan 30, 2016


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Fri, Sep 30, 2016, John Heilemann and Donny Deutsch are joined by former Lieutenant Governor of New York Betsy McCaughey, Democratic strategist Lis Smith, Republican strategist Tim Miller, National Review’s Eliana Johnson and the Washington Post’s Phil Rucker.


----------



## ourwater

Using a bank machine (ATM) to make a deposit, ShinyPress, Published on Jul 8, 2013


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Sep 30, 2016, San Diego Police Release Video of Alfred Olango Shooting; Trump Goes on Early Morning Twitter Attack; Selfless Volunteers Searching for Survivors in War-Torn Syria.


----------



## twitchy666

*Ninja Warrior*

I want to do it!0


----------



## ourwater

Mr. Bean, Do It Yourself Mr. Bean, Mr Bean hosts a New Year's party that doesn't go entirely to plan...


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Devil's Due


----------



## ourwater

Fascist Corporations, Toxic Families, and Narcissistic Personality Disorder, Activism of Care, Published on Jul 7, 2015


----------



## ourwater

How to value a company using net assets - MoneyWeek Investment Tutorials, MoneyWeek, Published on Jun 21, 2013


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Sep 30, 2016, Inside the Wild World of Competitive Pole Dancing; President Obama Motions Tardy Bill Clinton to Get on Air Force One


----------



## ourwater

Super Mario World: The Lost Levels - 4 - Losing My Mind In A Ghost House, Bud8Amp88, Published on Jan 29, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Interview: Estaban Arcuate, Sr. Director, Software Engineering, @Walmart Labs, Berkeley-Haas, Published on May 5, 2015


----------



## Were

I watched this episode today, it had a very good opening scene, especially the scene that starts from the 3.15 minute mark.


----------



## Kevin001

NCAAF ~ Louisville vs Clemson (currently)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks - LIVE 09.30.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming on Sep 30, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Divided British Court Upholds Extradition of WikiLeaks Founder Julian Assange to Sweden, Democracy Now!, Published on May 30, 2012


----------



## ourwater

2.1 Introduction to the Periodic Table, 2.1 Introduction to the Periodic Table, Published on Apr 6, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Child Custody task Force Hearing: A Fathers Heartbreaking Testimony, Moms Fighting Howard County Court Corruption, Published on May 28, 2014, A fathers testimony regarding parental alienation sponsored by not only the court but court appointed mental health providers. SHOW MORE


----------



## ourwater

The Leaked Hillary Clinton AudioTapes, The Young Turks, Streamed live 7 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Tank Talk! T110E5 Gameplay and Review - WORLD OF TANKS XBOX EDITION, Mobius Y - World of Tanks Xbox and more!, Published on Feb 26, 2016, Uploaded in 1080p, best viewed in full screen. Compiled using video captured in World of Tanks: Xbox 360 Edition and World of Tanks: XBox One Edition, by Wargaming West.


----------



## ourwater

Receiving a Deposit less than Deposit Requested, Design Manager, Published on Aug 2, 2012


----------



## ourwater

What benefits are provided under the Federal Employee Retirement System (FERS) program?, NYLCRI, Published on Aug 5, 2013, In this video, John Cermak describes in detail the defined-benefit pension benefits provided to Federal civilian employees under FERS. Besides learning about the benefits, we also learn about the key planning issues facing a FERS retiree.


----------



## ourwater

Free Broker School: Preparing for HUD 3.7 Part One, RIO Genesis Broker School, Published on Mar 10, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Delta, Gamma, Theta, Vega, Option Alpha, Published on Dec 4, 2013


----------



## bbrownleather

Transparent s03 1-8


----------



## ourwater

2016 - BBC World News - Israel: Former PM & President Shimon Peres Dies Aged 93 - 28/9/16, Blue Global, Published on Sep 28, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Is Going to College Worth it?: VICE Podcast 031, VICE, Published on Feb 5, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Daniel B. Wallace Interviewed by Apologetics 315, Apologetics315, Uploaded on Jan 18, 2012, Today's interview is with Dr. Daniel B. Wallace, professor of New Testament Studies at Dallas Theological Seminary and an authority on Koine Greek grammar and New Testament textual criticism. He is founder of the Center for the Study of New Testament Manuscripts. He talks about his background and current work, photographing NT manuscripts, the current number of manuscripts, some of the most important manuscripts (and some great stories), his testimony journey into textual criticism, the trustworthiness of the Bible, the meaning of textual variants (how they are really counted, and what they affect), how he approaches apparent Bible contradictions, the doctrine of inerrancy, his interactions and debates with Bart Ehrman, comparing the popular vs. the scholarly Ehrman, "we don't have the originals!", determining the authorship of the Gospels, advice for apologists (great stuff), and do's and don'ts for defending the Bible. Visit CSNTM.org to assist his work.


----------



## ourwater

Politics Panel - Here Are The Deplorables..., The Big Picture RT, Published on Sep 13, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Your Legislators: Transportation Bill (April 7, 2016), pioneerpublic, Published on Apr 8, 2016, The transportation bill is discussed.


----------



## SouthWest

Strictly Come Dancing (known as Dancing with the Stars in the US), and Hip Hop at the BBC.


----------



## ourwater

Game Boy Longplay [124] Battletoads in Ragnarok's World, World of Longplays, Published on Jan 5, 2014


----------



## ourwater

►H1Z1 King of the Kill◄ Extended PC Duos Gameplay // The Elusive Crown!, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 13 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Diminishing Diversity Representation on Television, Matt Busekroos, Published on May 13, 2013, ICM 590


----------



## ourwater

How Do Con Artists Fool People? They Listen., Big Think, Published on Apr 20, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, Guess Who's a Cheerleader, Avery makes the cheerleading squad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity: Oktoberfest Feast


----------



## ourwater

Играем за Dr. Mundo. League of Legends., TheRemist0, Published on Dec 22, 2012, Сегодня играем за страшного доктора Мундо. С самого начала это была изи гейм, когда у противников обнаружилось 4 ад керри  Выиграть у нас не составило труда. Рассказываю вам


----------



## ourwater

So You Want to Work in a Library - Pt 1, Awake and Reading, Published on Apr 28, 2015


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Oct 2, 2016, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” exclusive interviews with Gov. Chris Christie (R-NJ), Sen. Claire McCaskill (D-MO) & a Sunday Panel of Michael Needham, Bob Woodward, Julie Pace, Lisa Boothe.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Accused


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Nov 11, 2010, Crippled Cruise Ship Returns Home, Obama's Setback at Economic Summit, Digging Deeper into Proposal to Cut National Debt


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nfl football: Cowboys vs. 49ers


----------



## Cashel

Star Trek: Deep Space 9


----------



## ourwater

Cecilia Wikström on Law applicable to non-contractual obligations (Rome II), ALDE ADLE, Published on May 10, 2012, Speech by Cecilia Wikström MEP (ALDE ADLE) on : Law applicable to non-contractual obligations (Rome II)


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Oct 2, 2016, ABC's Jonathan Karl: NY Times Trump Tax Story 'Very Damaging'; Rudy Giuliani Says Trump's Claim of $916 Million Loss Shows He's a 'Genius'; Bernie Sanders Says Clinton Comments in Leaked Audio 'Absolutely Correct'


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth, The Newsrooms, The script gets flipped in a look at the people who are covering the news. #PIP Honda Accord Starter Replacement, Bushougoma, Published on Dec 11, 2012, In this video I show you how to replace the starter motor on 1994-1997 Accords.


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, Excelsius Dei, A series of violent attacks at a convalescent home are linked to angry spirits from beyond the grave.


----------



## ourwater

Build Your Own Portable Nintendo 64, Revision3, Uploaded on Dec 2, 2008, Watch us hack a Nintendo 64 into a portable gaming system complete with screen, speakers and battery power: Full Nintendo anywhere you go!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

football night in america; chiefs vs steelers


----------



## SouthWest

Jessica Jones episode 11: I've Got the Blues, and Vice Guide to Film: John Carpenter.

I need to finish Jessica Jones before I can start Luke Cage - just two episodes left.


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, Friends and Family, Mr. Burns hires the Simpsons to play his live-in virtual reality family.


----------



## ourwater

Splatoon - Gameplay Walkthrough Part 84 - Tower Control with Yasha! (Nintendo Wii U), ZackScottGames, Published on Aug 18, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Chiefs vs. Steelers)


----------



## ourwater

Mock Psychiatric Interview with Teen, Julie Worley, Published on Apr 19, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Documentary about THE GREAT FLOOD OF '93, VideoDVD3, Published on Jul 19, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Jewel On Resilience, Music, & Her New Project, Grammy-nominated, multiplatinum singer-songwriter Jewel opens up about healing from a tumultuous childhood, the state of the music industry, and her relationship with her 90s hits in this candid interview.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation, I, Borg, Picard and the crew suffer from conflicting emotions when the Enterprise rescues a critically-injured Borg.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Oct 3, 2016, Hurricane Matthew Threatens Haiti, Jamaica and Cuba; Kim Kardashian West Robbed at Gunpoint in Paris; 'Birth of a Nation' Star Nate Parker Speaks Out #PIP Inside Out Thought Bubbles - Levels 524 ~ 544, Takayama Slamus x Kazuhisa Blue-Hyena, Published on Jun 3, 2016, Player: Takayama x Kazuhisa Levels: 524 ~ 544 Screenshot Date: June 3rd, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks - LIVE 10.03.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 3 minutes ago


----------



## ourwater

Canadian Tax Treaties, TaxGuru, Published on Aug 11, 2014, This video gives a brief introduction of Canadian Tax Treaties and their role in reduction of double taxation.


----------



## ourwater

[665] Lawrence White on the Fed's policy problems, Boom Bust, Published on Aug 24, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Creating Your E-Portfolio in Google Sites, WTHS art department, Published on Aug 13, 2013, Creating Your E-Portfolio in Google Sites


----------



## ourwater

►GTA 5 Online Cunning Stunts◄ & Epic Jobs Gameplay! Playing with Viewers!, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## ourwater

[692] Deutsche Bank charged with market manipulation, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 3, 2016, Deutsche Bank was dealt more bad news as an Italian court reportedly charges former executives over supposed market manipulation. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei has the results of the Hungarian refugee referendum, which was invalidated due to low voter turnout. Alex Mihailovich then joins from Toronto to break down the Canadian government's moves to cool down its blazing hot housing market. After the break, David Stockman, former director of The Office of Management and Budget under President Ronald Reagan, tells Edward Harrison how the economy has contributed to the rise of Donald Trump, and what should be done about massive U.S. military spending. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward examines Theresa May's setting of a March 2017 deadline to begin the Brexit process.


----------



## ourwater

Getting Kicked off Campus! - Vlog5, Jiocaptures, Published on Feb 12, 2016, Man this was sooooo much fun making!! I hope you guys enjoy it as much as I did!! Have a great weekend and no one or Goober was hurt in the making of this video!


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, Shalwar Kameez, Carrie recruits a key asset. Quinn zeroes in on a potential lead.


----------



## crystaltears

One Piece. I borrowed the dvd from the library


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters, Scream Park


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 10/3/16: Trump The Artful (Tax) Dodger, The Big Picture RT, Streamed live 6 hours ago, Tonight’s Progressive Roundtable talks Trump’s $1 Billion loss in 1995 that has allowed him to not pay taxes since, whether Hillary’s ad strategy of ignoring policy and focusing on Trump will work, and Hillary’s potential problems with millennials following some leaked audio. Thom discusses the latest arrests of Dakota Pipeline protestors and how this is bigger than just one pipeline with Friends Of the Earth’s Erich Pica and the Nation Institute’s Sarah Jaffe, the TPP’s potential impact on our climate with Sierra Club’s Ben Beachy, and in tonight’s Daily Take Thom details the dire news about our planet and whether we’ve reached a tipping point.


----------



## ourwater

RTS Fail Part 5: torino-666 Thought I Cheated - Need For Speed Most Wanted 2012 Online Multiplayer, CornererTM, Published on Dec 14, 2014, He started hitting me after I got 74Xyards in "Terminal Plane Jump" speedtest. 800+ yards is actually possible. He also sometimes "finishes" a race in 0.99 second. Not in this video though and I'm lazy to wait for


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Oct 3, 2016, Hurricane Matthew Targets Haiti Before Moving North; Clinton Campaigns Hard in Ohio and Receives Endorsement From LeBron James; Outrage Over Newly Released Video in North Carolina Which Shows Police Harassing Man Locked Out of Home


----------



## Were

Family Guy S10E14, There was a talking dolphin voiced by Ricky Gervais.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Preseason Basketball (Jazz vs. Blazers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Westworld


----------



## 552569

Just finished the last season of Penny Dreadful :cry


----------



## herk

halt and catch fire breaks ma heart


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Oct 4, 2016


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S06 E08


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Oct 4, 2016, Hurricane Matthew Strikes Haiti; Tim Kaine and Mike Pence Set to Face Off in Virginia; Man Shot by Secret Service Outside White House Sentenced to 8 Months


----------



## ourwater

Taimanov Sicilian - 5 2 Blitz Chess Live Commentary, Chess with Chris, Published on Mar 25, 2014, Loving this new website!


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Tue, Oct 4, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Senator Amy Klobuchar of Minnesota, Christian Rickers, executive director of Trumpocrats PAC, Sarah Huckabee Sanders, senior adviser to the Trump campaign, and the Washington Post’s Phil Rucker.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Big Bang Theory. I'm against Scientism but I love science. This show has such an endearing quality to it, and it is so saturated with geeky humour that I just cannot abstain from watching it. I have all 8 seasons which I bought for a bargain price at 50% off. Currently onto season 2. Watching it every day.


----------



## spong007

the.big.bang.theory.S10E03 10/10


----------



## ourwater

[693] India cuts benchmark rate, U.S. auto sales lag, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 4, 2016, The Reserve Bank of India cut its benchmark interest rate to 6.25% under the leadership of new governor Urjit Patel. Ameera David has the details. Then, Frances Coppola, Coppola Comment blogger and Forbes contributor, gives her take on Deutsche Bank, which she believes is NOT the next Lehman Brothers. After the break, Manuel Rapalo joins to take a look at the first insider trading case the U.S. Supreme Court has taken in years. Afterwards, Steve Keen of Kingston University joins Ameera to discuss private debts and whether another financials crisis can be avoided. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison examines disappointing U.S. auto sales figures. #PIP NCIS, Parental Guidance Suggested, The wife of a Navy Seal is murdered, and the NCIS team discovers she has a background in criminal forensics and recently visited a serial killer in prison seeking his help with another sociopath. Gibbs and company must figure out who it is.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks - LIVE 10.04.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 9 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

A.N.T. Farm, Feature PresANTation, Cameron comes to visit Chyna at Z-tech.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College football: USC vs. Arizona St.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Oct 4, 2016, Exonerated Man Says Meditation, Family, Faith Helped Him Behind Bars; What If We All Stopped Paying Federal Income Tax?


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Battlefront: Skirmish gameplay on Jakku (424 killstreak with Greedo!), Albert Ross, Published on Jul 28, 2016, Hey everyone. Saw a couple of kill streak videos going around on YT of players hitting some crazy body counts in the new skirmish mode so I thought I would give it a go.


----------



## ourwater

The Toxic Trade Map, The Big Picture RT, Published on Oct 4, 2016, The terrifying thing about the TPP is that it would be just as devastating to the environment as the economy - maybe even more. Joining me now to explain why is Ben Beachy - Senior Policy Advisor to the Sierra Club's Responsible Trade program.


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 10/4/16: The Real Mike Pence Revealed, The Big Picture RT, Streamed live 13 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, How Millennials Are Changing Politics As We Know It, At 80 million strong, millennials will make up nearly 40% of the voting population by 2020. Larry takes a look at the impact millennials will have on issues, elections, candidates, political campaigns & the larger socioeconomic structure of the U.S.


----------



## ourwater

Video 10: Psychiatric Consultation Notes, JSA Health, Published on Jul 13, 2012


----------



## ourwater

ABC News Specials, Tue, Oct 4, 2016, 2016 Vice Presidential Debate; Vice Presidential candidates Sen. Tim Kaine and Gov. Mike Pence met at Longwood University in Farmville, Va.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Preseason Basketball (Clippers vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

Smart Indoor Air Quality Monitor and VOC monitor : FORBIX SEMICON, Forbix Semicon, Published on Oct 4, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Tuesday 5 June 2006 Dashcam Timelapse, Stella Svoboda, Published on Apr 7, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000, Merlin's Shop of Mystical Wonders, A grandfather tells his grandson several horrifying stories involving the wizard Merlin and a stolen monkey doll in Merlin's Shop of Mystical Wonders.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Dan Bilzerian On Women, Guns, & Trump, In a rare, in-depth interview, Dan Bilzerian – professional poker player and polarizing social media celebrity – opens up about regret, what he thinks of women, and why he’s supporting Donald Trump for president of the United States.


----------



## ourwater

Search & Seizure / Car Stops: A 'New' Fourth Amendment for a New Generation?, The American Law Journal, Published on Oct 8, 2014, Are we witnessing diminishing protection against unreasonable search and seizure? When it comes to police misconduct, is race a factor?


----------



## ourwater

Alumni Donations Fall Short For Some Universities, WDSU News, Published on Nov 1, 2011, Many colleges thrive on the money they receive from former students, but some historically black universities are finding it challenging to get their alumni to give back.


----------



## ourwater

New York Yankees | 2009 Home Runs (244), MLB Productions 21, Published on Jun 30, 2016, Every Home Run hit by the New York Yankees in 2009, All rights go to Major League Baseball


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Wed, Oct 5, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Boris Epshteyn, senior adviser to the Donald Trump campaign, Liz Mair, former online communications director for the Republican National Committee, Lis Smith, Mike Murphy and NBC News’ Kasie Hunt.


----------



## ourwater

[694] Yahoo! bulk scanned email accounts for NSA - report, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 5, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Broken Treaties, Pete Rosato, Published on Jun 27, 2013, Student created documentary film about Indian relations in the American West.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: Tournament Of Terror: Heat Two


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Oct 5, 2016, Florida Prepares for Arrival of Hurricane Matthew; NSA Agent Caught Allegedly Stealing Classified Materials; Parents Shocked to Discovered They Were Billed for Holding Their Newborn #PIP ►H1Z1 King of the Kill◄ Extended PC Duos Gameplay // We Finally Got #1!, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 19 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 10/5/16: Is Obamacare the Craziest Thing in the World?, The Big Picture RT, Streamed live 19 hours ago, Tonight’s Rumble discusses all aspects of last night’s Vice Presidential debate with guests Charles Sauer, Valerie Ervin, and Angela Morabito. Thom discusses Mike Pence’s bizarre thoughts on policing in America with #Cut50’s Jessica Jackson Sloan and in tonight’s Daily Take Thom details why Bill Clinton is right about the problems with Obamacare.


----------



## ourwater

Running Pay-Dirt from Nevada. Jan 2014 UtahProspector, UtahProspector, Published on Jan 20, 2014, In this episode we purchase some pay-dirt from a prospecting friends glory hole in Nevada. We plan to make a trip out there at least once this year. We had lots of fun running this material and it was a great way to spend our Saturday curing the fever. We were happy with what we found and can't wait to get out and do more prospecting once it warms up. Thanks for watching and allowing me to share my hobby. Hope you all have a great 2014 and can all find some gold this year.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Oct 5, 2016, Mike Pence, Tim Kaine Battle in Vice Presidential Debate; 4 Governors Issue States of Emergency as Hurricane Matthew Approaches; Michael J. Fox Opens Up About New Mission on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

Your News From Israel - Oct. 6, 2016, ILTV ISRAEL DAILY, Published on Oct 6, 2016, Israel strikes Hamas targets, the US attacks Israel for expanding settlements in the West Bank, and we'll reveal the secret trip Prince Charles took in the Holy Land.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Living Witness, Hundreds of years in the future, the Voyager crew is accused of murder.


----------



## ourwater

A Look At Adults With Autism, nctv17, Published on Apr 25, 2014


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre: S13 E01


----------



## ourwater

Supplemental Capsule: Direct vs Circumstantial Evidence, Peter Sankoff, Published on Aug 11, 2016, This introductory capsule explains the basic difference between direct and circumstantial evidence. It also looks at the need for jury instructions in cases involving circumstantial evidence, explaining the rationale of the Supreme Court of Canada's decision in R v Villaroman, 2016 SCC 33.


----------



## ourwater

Learn How To Trade Options With These 15 REAL Trades, Option Alpha, Published on Feb 3, 2014


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks - LIVE 10.06.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Oct 6, 2016, US Prepares for Hurricane Matthew, Evacuations Underway; Smoking Samsung Phone Prompts Flight Evacuation; Ben Affleck on Going From 'Batman' to 'The Accountant'


----------



## bbrownleather

Westworld - wow, that was +_+, can't wait for more.


----------



## ourwater

12MNOUPAS The Black Death, Gameplay/découverte FR, WildPumpk1n, Published on Apr 21, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture RT live stream, The Big Picture RT, Streamed live 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Maria Sharapova, Steve Aoki, Maria Sharapova discusses her return to competitive tennis after being suspended for testing positive for meldonium. We conclude with electronic music DJ Steve Aoki. He is the subject of a new Netflix documentary called "I’ll Sleep When I’m Dead."


----------



## ourwater

Rip Off Britain, S09 E05


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Can US and Russia Salvage Syrian Peace Effort?, The U.S. and Russia halted peace talks for Syria. Can the discussions be salvaged? Larry has the latest. Then, Trump and Clinton meet Sunday for their second debate. Dave Rubin and a former Clinton insider offer their predictions.


----------



## ourwater

IIHS Safety Crash: Side Impact Test | BeamNG.DRIVE #36, Luis Rile, Published on Oct 1, 2016


----------



## JustThisGuy

Black Mirror, season 1.








Just three episodes and I'm hooked. Have season 2 to watch and a special, with the third season coming out very soon. This show is basically an anthology about technology affecting society and the human-condition, often times with a social media angle. Recommend. Easy binge on the ol'Netflix.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Oct 6, 2016, Hurricane Matthew Makes Its Way Up the East Coast; Officials Work To Evacuate Millions In Preparation For Hurricane Matthew; Minnesota Mall Stabbing Spree Video Released


----------



## ourwater

Falling Skies, Respite, Injured, Tom takes refuge with a unique family who has distanced themselves from the fight, giving him a glimpse of life without war. Hal and Isabella's romance grows as they search for a missing Tom. Meanwhile, The 2nd Mass locates an Espheni device that could be a linchpin to winning the war if they can figure out how to use it. And Maggie makes a decision that has consequences for her and the entire 2nd Mass.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Thu, Oct 6, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Democratic strategist Steve McMahon, Republican strategists Jeff Roe and Rich Heffley, the Washington Post’s Phil Rucker and NBC News’ Kelly O’Donnell and Kasie Hunt.


----------



## Mc Borg

@JustThisGuy 
Yeah, I've seen a couple episodes of Black Mirror. Good stuff. I need to go back and catch up.

American Horror Story.
Not sure how I feel about the new season, to be honest. Last season was the worst so far, and this one isn't much better (imo).
Maybe it gets better, though. I'm only on the second ep. so far.


----------



## ourwater

►H1Z1 King of the Kill◄ Extended PC Gameplay // Let's Win Fives!, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 16 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cardinals vs. 49'ers)


----------



## ourwater

Breaking: Russian General Konashenkov Warns US against Attacking Syrian Forces, Israeli News Live, Published on Oct 6, 2016, In a stark warning to US led coalition forces operating around Syria, Russian General Konashenkov warned of dire consequences of the Syrian army was to be attacked. He also warned that Coalition planes flying without transponders may suffer serious fate of being shot down.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Oct 6, 2016, Accused Hitman in FSU Prof. Murder Case Cooperating with Authorities; Cheerleader Who Suffered Multiple Concussions Warns Other Athletes


----------



## ourwater

Should mobile phones be banned in schools?, NDTV, Published on Oct 6, 2014, An age old debate between teachers, parents and students is, whether or not students should be allowed to bring their mobile phones to school. Some parents may say they prefer their children to have a mobile phone with them at all times while teachers say that phones are a major distraction. Whose point of view holds more truth and how can mobile phones be used effectively in schools? We debate in this episode of Heads Up.


----------



## ourwater

William F. Andrews Jr. leaves arraignment at district court, lehighvalleylive.com, Published on Aug 25, 2016, William F. Andrews Jr. is escorted out of District Judge John Capobianco's office in Nazareth on Aug. 25, 2016, after his arraignment on charges of aggravated assault and related crimes. Andrews’ left hand was severed in a reported home inva


----------



## ourwater

Burdens of proof in a civil lawsuit, Steve Vondran, Published on Mar 1, 2014


----------



## SouthWest

Luke Cage episode 1: Moment of Truth


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fear the Walking Dead S2 + S2's Talking Dead








Can this series end, please? I mean look at that photo. Such poor acting.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Oct 7, 2016, South Carolina Prepares for Hurricane Matthew; Lisa Colagrossi's Brain Aneurysm Story Helps Save Woman's Life; Design Sponge: Lifestyle Guru Grace Bonney Talks New Book


----------



## ourwater

Damon Scott Audition For Britains Got Talent, Billy James, Published on Sep 18, 2007, Damon scott with bubbles the monkey performing on the best of british talent show to compete to perform at the royal variety show.


----------



## ourwater

League of Legends Top 5 Plays Week 256, Protatomonster, Published on May 6, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Vice-Presidential Debate Analysis; Jim Lentz, Jonathan Chait, columnist for New York Magazine; Dan Senor, former advisor to Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan; and Mike Allen of Politico. We conclude with Jim Lentz, C.E.O. of Toyota Motor North America.


----------



## ourwater

[696] British pound drops 6% in temporary "flash crash", Boom Bust, Published on Oct 7, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Infant Acid Reflux Relief, trans2020bbb, Published on Feb 24, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Orbit Earths Extraordinary Journey, Episode #1.3, Helen Czerski shows how the earth's angle of tilt creates the most extreme weather.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Oct 7, 2016, Haiti Suffers the Worst Storm in 50 Years; South Carolina Braces for Impact of Hurricane Matthew; Newly Released Video Shows Trump Making Lewd Comments About Women


----------



## ourwater

Saving Autistic Adults from Institutionalization, kgaccount, Uploaded on May 1, 2010, California family fights to keep severely autistic adult son home to avoid ending up in state developmental center. Autism awareness and advocacy.


----------



## ourwater

Ignition Key Transponder Detector, ADPTraining, Published on Nov 16, 2012, Ignition Key Transponder Detector Get the Android-Book APP Here...


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit, Scavenger, A deranged riddler copying a serial killer from the past leads the detectives on a wild goose chase.


----------



## ourwater

Urban Exploration: ABANDONED Naval Base Houses, Abandoned Steve, Published on Dec 21, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 10/7/16: Another October Surprise for Trump, The Big Picture RT, Published on Oct 7, 2016, Tonight’s Rumble talks the right-wing’s accusations that the left is using Hurricane Matthew to spew their “lies” on “climate change,” Paul Ryan’s plan to push his extreme agenda if Trump becomes President, and Clinton and Kaine’s plan to reboot the economy. In tonight’s Conversations with Great Minds Thom discusses the rise of Donald Trump with professor Kevin O'Leary, author of “Trump and the Roots of Rage: The Republican Right and the Authoritarian Threat.”


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks - LIVE 10.07.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 13 hours ago


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Ghost Adventures, season 13 - Episode 2 !


----------



## ourwater

Fugget About It, What the F#@K Is the Grey Cup, Jimmy and Cheech become big CFL fans and invite the Saskatchewan Rough Riders over for a barbecue. The entire team gets food poisoning on the eve of the Grey Cup. Jimmy forms a team to play the Grey Cup in their place.


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU All Stars, S06 E11


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Oct 7, 2016, Backpage.com CEO Facing Sex Trafficking Charges; Hurricane Matthew Batters Florida, Brings Travel Trouble to the Southeast


----------



## ourwater

‘Rosters are brutal’: Ex Emirates pilot tells RT how airline forces employees to work extra hours, ADtv, Published on Mar 27, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Carrier Command: Gaea Mission (Gameplay), Force Gaming, Published on Oct 3, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Digital Analog Audio Mono Stereo Differences, CEMCA COL, Published on Sep 24, 2013


----------



## ourwater

YEAR 12 RESEARCH PROJECT- How To Create Original Anime Characters outcome, emspeon, Published on Mar 23, 2015


----------



## scooby

I just watched the first episode of Westworld. Holy **** that was amazing. I'm already in love with it. I was looking forward to it for a couple months now, and it more than met my expectations.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Preseason Basketball (Suns vs. Blazers)


----------



## twitchy666

*You've Been Framed*

The best TV

Nature or history documentaries come second


----------



## Timeylordy

My mad fat diary, started it today and it's great. My weakness is british tv shows, they hit the spot everytime!


----------



## Timeylordy

ZombieIcecream said:


> Ghost Adventures, season 13 - Episode 2 !


Is that show any good? Been going back and forward thinking about watching it


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Fri, Oct 7, 2016, Heilemann and Deutsch are joined by Hari Sevugan, former national press secretary for the Democratic National Committee, Rev. Al Sharpton, Republican strategist John Braebender, New York Times’ Yamiche Alcindor and the Washington Post’s Jenna Johnson.


----------



## ourwater

Interview Avril Lavigne - New [office] 2016, Misugihzun Rockstars, Published on Aug 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

No Man's sky Gameplay walkthough part 146, Taqim86 Hd Gaming, Streamed live on Sep 8, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Rabbi Lawrence Kelemen - Orthodox Judaism, Hidabrut.com - Torah & Judaism, Published on Dec 23, 2015, Why is Jewish law so obsessive over the intricate details of the law? Why is it necessary to pronounce the words while praying, doesn't G-d know my thoughts? Learn how to create an intimate and enjoyable relationship with the Creator of the Universe.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Ian Bremmer; Garry Kasparov; Andrey Kostin, Ian Bremmer, president and founder of the Eurasia group, on the global response to ISIL and the attacks in Paris. Garry Kasparov, chairman of the Human Rights Foundation and author of "Winter Is Coming." Andrey Kostin, chairman and president of VTB.


----------



## ourwater

Normandy Speech: Ceremony Commemorating the 40th Anniversary of the Normandy Invasion, D-Day 6/6/84, ReaganFoundation, Uploaded on Apr 16, 2009, President Reagan's Address at the Ceremony Commemorating the 40th Anniversary of the Normandy Invasion, D-day at Point-du-Hoc - 6/6/84.


----------



## ourwater

Can't Fall Asleep? Sleeping Problems? How to go to Sleep & Get a Good Nights Rest, PsycheTruth, Uploaded on May 21, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, There's Something Else Going On, Carrie improvises to salvage her mission. The CIA closes in on a leak.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Timeylordy said:


> Is that show any good? Been going back and forward thinking about watching it


Why yes, yes you should ! It's a pretty solid paranormal show, possibly one of the best on television at this present time,IMO. It's content is usually intense, delightfully obscure, satisfyingly eerie, shocking and overall incredibly entertaining. Within recent seasons, the lead investigator has taken a more aggressive approach (though sometimes he borders on being slightly egotistical) regarding investigations and the sheer provoking regularly bestows him with compelling evidence. The show has also broaden its horizon recently and the investigators often seek out alien activity and supposed mythological creatures. Now of course they don't ever capture such entities on camera but it's nonetheless entertaining. Within recent seasons, episodes have became more centered around supposed "demonic activity" and I'm certain it's only for shock factor/ perhaps higher ratings (some of their most popular episodes during the early seasons showcased supposed such activity). The history of each destination is always in depth and scenes are often dramatized which gives a creepy element to each episode. I also admire the fact that none of the investigators take themselves too seriously and goof off a bit at times, which can lessen the ominous atmosphere in each episode. :]


----------



## ourwater

Texas Town Sees 61% Drop in Crime, After Kicking Out Cops!, BackToConstitution, Published on Mar 11, 2015, Cops have been given military equipment in hopes that they will use them against 'we, the people', but that plan might be foiled by this new plan! Ha! Firing the cops and bringing in private security, which has proven to be cheaper and more cost effective! Ha! Ha! If the cops side with the Nazi dictatorship, then we, the people, will just fire the cops and put in our own police force and the cops can get into the unemployment lines! Hahahahahahahahaha! For decades, cops have abused their power and authority, treated us like criminals and then committed many crimes against the people! Is it time for payback? How do you like the sound of 'unemployed cops'? Charming, isn't it? Ha!


----------



## ourwater

Time Team S13-E03 Rubble at the Mill, Manchester, Reijer Zaaijer, Published on Mar 29, 2013, It's only a little over two centuries ago that Richard Arkwright built his first factory for cotton manufacturing in what is now the centre of the city of Manchester.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, The Ship, A severely injured crewmember's life hangs in the balance as Sisko battles for control of a crashed Jem'Hadar warship.


----------



## ourwater

Oscar Carboni Chart Whisperer Says BOE Rate Day. Start Neutral No Love Down Side 08/04/2016 #1500, Oscar Carboni, Published on Aug 4, 2016


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Rupaul's Drag Race Allstars Season 2 Episode 3.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Hide and Q


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Oct 9, 2016, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Trump Advisor Rudy Giuliani, Clinton Campaign Chairman John Podesta, “The O’Reilly Factor” Host Bill O’Reilly & a Sunday Panel of Karl Rove, Juan Williams, Maureen Dowd, Jason Riley.


----------



## ourwater

Mork & Mindy, Gunfight at the Mor Kay Corral


----------



## CopadoMexicano

college football; marshall vs. north texas


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Oct 9, 2016, Some Donald Trump Backers Withdraw Support After Lewd Video Scandal; Guests: Rudy Giuliani, Charlie Dent, Donna Brazile, Matt Dowd, Alex Castellanos, Stephanie Cutter, Keith Ellison, Mary Matalin


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nfl football; cowboys vs. bengals


----------



## Timeylordy

ZombieIcecream said:


> Why yes, yes you should ! It's a pretty solid paranormal show, possibly one of the best on television at this present time,IMO. It's content is usually intense, delightfully obscure, satisfyingly eerie, shocking and overall incredibly entertaining. Within recent seasons, the lead investigator has taken a more aggressive approach (though sometimes he borders on being slightly egotistical) regarding investigations and the sheer provoking regularly bestows him with compelling evidence. The show has also broaden its horizon recently and the investigators often seek out alien activity and supposed mythological creatures. Now of course they don't ever capture such entities on camera but it's nonetheless entertaining. Within recent seasons, episodes have became more centered around supposed "demonic activity" and I'm certain it's only for shock factor/ perhaps higher ratings (some of their most popular episodes during the early seasons showcased supposed such activity). The history of each destination is always in depth and scenes are often dramatized which gives a creepy element to each episode. I also admire the fact that none of the investigators take themselves too seriously and goof off a bit at times, which can lessen the ominous atmosphere in each episode. :]


That was the greatest motivation to why I should watch it. Seriously, that was well written and in-depth of why I should watch it. So, tomorrow I'm going to try it out. Thanks


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Timeylordy said:


> That was the greatest motivation to why I should watch it. Seriously, that was well written and in-depth of why I should watch it. So, tomorrow I'm going to try it out. Thanks


You're Welcome. ! I just made it unintentionally obvious that I'm a super-fan. hehe.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Toad Licker said:


> Star Trek: The Next Generation: Hide and Q


I could never get into the Next Generation. I guess I'm pretty lame. ?


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain.....season getting good.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Nfl Football Night In AMerica: Packers vs Giants


----------



## ourwater

Darkwing Duck, Life, the Negaverse and Everything, Drake is a reluctant party guest at the Muddlefoots' when Launchpad tells him that the Fearsome Five are at bakery. He immediately dons his Darkwing garb and storms the bakery, only to accidentally be sent by his double's cohorts to Negaduck's secret hideout, which happens to be in a different universe! Darkwing quickly discovers that everything about the "Nevaverse" is the opposite of what he knows. Can he escape though, when a furious Negaduck puts the entire city on his tail?


----------



## ourwater

►H1Z1 King of the Kill◄ Extended PC Gameplay // Queen of the Kill! , ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live on Oct 8, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Giants vs. Packers)


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis, Tabula Rasa, Deadly disease courses through Atlantis, causing the entire expedition to lose their memories.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Lance Bass On Space, Politics, & Homophobia in Music, Lance Bass, who currently hosts the first all-gay dating show on television and comprises one fifth of former uber boy band, *NSYNC, opens up how things have changed for the better since he came out.


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S17 E03


----------



## unemployment simulator

storyville - shooting bigfoot americas monster hunters.

this was hilarious.


----------



## ourwater

FICA tax | American civics | US History | Khan Academy, Khan Academy, Uploaded on Jul 29, 2011, How the FICA tax is calculated and what it stands for. Created by Sal Khan.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks - LIVE 10.09.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 17 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Curb Your Enthusiasm, Officer Krupke, While Cheryl competes for a role on the Seinfeld reunion, Larry is forced by Jeff to embrace his feminine side after a series of bizarre events leads Suzie to think he's having an affair.


----------



## TryingMara

Would I Lie To You


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Oct 10, 2016, Hillary Clinton, Donald Trump Battle in Second Presidential Debate; North, South Carolina Slammed By Hurricane Matthew; Social Media Reacts to 2nd Presidential Debate


----------



## ourwater

[697] Turkey, Russia approve Turkish Stream pipeline, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 10, 2016


----------



## ourwater

political participation, akonter1, Published on Sep 23, 2012


----------



## ourwater

St. Jude Employee Spotlight: pediatric nurse, St. Jude Children's Research Hospital, Published on May 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 10/10/16: 32 More Republicans Say No to Trump, The Big Picture RT, Streamed live 3 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Taken, Maintenance, It's 1980 and Eric Crawford is now the head of the UFO program. Soon after his father's death, he blackmailed government officials into giving him the post. Jesse Keys is married but is becoming increasingly paranoid over his abductions and agrees to seek professional help. He soon finds himself under the control of the military. Jacob is married and still has his special powers. He returns to Texas and reunites with his family at their mother's death bed. He tells his brother Tom about his origins and Tom goes from being the biggest pessimist to the strongest believer in aliens. This catches Eric's eye who cannot help but wonder what made him change his mind. To get that information, he starts an affair with Jacob's sister Becky.


----------



## ourwater

GUESS WHO'S BACK? - World of Tanks Console | T-34-88 Gameplay, SiNz, Published on Sep 14, 2016


----------



## SouthWest

The Night Of episode 6: Samson and Delilah


----------



## vela

Timeless


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Mon, Oct 10, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by NBC News’ Kasie Hunt, Democratic strategist Lis Smith, Republican strategists Sarah Isgur Flores and Dan Senor on "With All Due Respect” on Bloomberg Television.


----------



## ourwater

"What does it mean to get a subpoena from a debt collector?", Alabama Consumer Protection Lawyers, Published on Jun 20, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Oct 10, 2016, Woman Who Was Discussed on Lewd Trump Recording Speaks Out; All 4 Major Cellphone Carriers Will No Longer Sell or Exchange Galaxy Note7 Phones; 8-Year-Old Saves Pennies for Service Dog to Help Monitor His Diabetes


----------



## ourwater

Long Term Care Insurance, Long Term Care Insurance, Published on Sep 25, 2012


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, Oct 10, 2016, Hillary Clinton Confronted With Allegations Against President Bill Clinton; The Internet Thinks Undecided Voter Ken Bone Is the Debate's Real Winner


----------



## ourwater

Prevue Channel September 1, 1995 (part 1), Before you view...Prevue!, Uploaded on Jan 31, 2012, Special thanks to user "kwvtads" for this lengthy Prevue footage!


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, The Town, Homer plans a family “hate-cation” trip to Boston in an attempt to show Bart that Boston is a terrible city.


----------



## ourwater

Dexter, Hello Bandit, Dexter fights his dark urges but ends up stalking a new victim.


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered, The Funeral, The Brockman Family have some tough decisions to make about work, video games, and who to take to a family funeral. The vicar probably wishes none of them had ever come.


----------



## ourwater

Intro to Public Policy, Courtney Rhodes, Published on Mar 16, 2014, Steps of the Public Policy Process


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, Sea Me Now, Tina attempts to show that she is responsible enough for a cell phone by taking care of Bob’s prized eraser from the restaurant.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Buccaneers vs. Panthers)


----------



## BourbonTea23

Murderers & Their Mothers: Dennis Nilsen

I love stuff like this, macabre!


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Oct 11, 2016, Samsung Will Discontinue Galaxy Note 7 in Wake of Fires; Nancy O'Dell Responds to Donald Trump's Leaked Comments; Taraji P. Henson Stops By 'GMA'.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nba basketball ; miami heat vs. brookyln nets


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, June 13, 2013, Representative Aaron Schock, Democratic Strategist Peter Fenn, and POLITICO Deputy Managing Editor Rachel Smolkin join Larry to discuss the NSA leak, immigration reform, and more.


----------



## ourwater

Learning English Grammar: Proper Noun and Common Noun, Iken Edu, Published on Jul 17, 2012


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks - LIVE 10.11.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 4 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Trump Rallies Base in 2nd Debate, But Can He Save Faltering Campaign?, Donald Trump's performance in Sunday's town hall debate energized his core supporters, but likely failed to expand his base. Can he develop a winning strategy in the remaining days of the campaign? Breitbart's Joel Pollak weighs in.


----------



## ourwater

Politics Panel: Is Trump Creating An Authoritarian Movement?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Oct 11, 2016 #PIP #154 Zock' mal wieder...Gorf [C64], Thor Hiney 1983, Thomaniac, Published on Feb 2, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Oct 11, 2016, Donald Trump Takes Aim at Fellow Republicans; Al Gore Campaigns With Hillary Clinton in Bid for Millennial Voters; Haitian President Warns of Famine After Hurricane Matthew.


----------



## ourwater

[698] Could Belgium derail Canada-EU trade deal?, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 11, 2016, Saudi Arabia is prepared for a $10 billion bond sale, and Japanese retailers are predicting weakness ahead. Edward Harrison has the details on both stories. Bianca Facchinei then takes a look the prospects of a Belgian province derailing the EU-Canadian CETA trade deal. Alex Mihailovich then joins with the latest on Samsung's permanent halt of Galaxy Note 7 production.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Oct 11, 2016, 'DWTS' Contestant Jana Kramer Speaks Out on Martial Troubles; Kim Kardashian Sues Gossip Site Over Reports of Faked Paris Robbery Claims #PIP LoL Funny Moments # 26【League of Legends, Hi im Coconut, Published on May 10, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Short Life of Anne Frank Part 2, mrgreen1066, Uploaded on Feb 17, 2012


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Tue, Oct 11, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by American Values President Gary Bauer, Democratic strategist Bob Shrum, Republican strategist Dave Kochel, RealClearPolitics’ Caitlin Huey-Burns, the Washington Post’s Anne Gearan, and more.


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Bookie of the Year, Chris surprises everyone and becomes a star baseball pitcher, which turns Peter into a gambling father, as he bets on his son’s baseball games.


----------



## ourwater

Health Care Delivery Systems, Kathy Girard, Published on Aug 16, 2013, This video describes the various health care delivery systems and gives local examples


----------



## ourwater

►Gears of War 4◄ Campaign Gameplay/Walkthrough Part 1 (PC), ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 15 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater

Workshop Sentences and Embedded Clauses - Alesandre Cremers, IHPST, Published on Oct 12, 2015, Questions are known to behave like plural nouns. Most famously, Berman (1991) showed that embedded questions can be modified by adverbs of quantity such as 'mostly' or 'in part' (quantificational variability effect). They also give rise to cumulative readings (Lahiri, 2002), and homogeneity effects (observed but never implemented). Recently, it has also been shown that questions embedded under verbs like 'know' are ambiguous between weak, strong and intermediate readings. This ambiguity is usually seen as an orthogonal issue, and most recent literature on the various levels of exhaustivity completely ignores plurality effects. Here I show how an updated version of Lahiri's (2002) proposal can be combined with ideas from Klinedinst & Rothschild (2011) to yield a theory of strong and intermediate readings compatible with recent theories of plurality effects of definite plurals (e.g., homogeneity, cumulative readings). Along the way, we may discuss a few puzzles such as mention-some questions, emotive-factive verbs ('surprise') and the reason why 'believe' does not (usually) embed questions.


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 10/11/16:, The Big Picture RT, Streamed live 20 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Parents of children with cochlear implants share their experiences before and after implantation., DRMTCI, Uploaded on May 10, 2011, Parents of children with cochlear implants relate their experiences before and after implantation.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Oct 12, 2016, FBI Investigates Connecticut Plane Crash Mystery; Floodwaters Force Thousands From Homes in North Carolina; Flesh-Eating Bacteria Survivor Aimee Copeland Speaks Out


----------



## sarahcs

Ink Master!! It's my favorite show!


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Debate Analysis; Tom Barrack; Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Bob Costa of the Washington Post, Frank Luntz, founder and chairman of Luntz Global, and Jonathan Karl of ABC News. Tom Barrack, real-estate investor and longtime friend of Donald Trump. Ruth Bader Ginsburg, associate justice of the Supreme Court.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, James Patterson On Writing, Alex Cross, & Child Literacy, Prolific and perennial bestselling author James Patterson joins Larry to discuss his writing process, his quest to get more kids to read, and why more of his Alex Cross series weren’t turned into movies.


----------



## ourwater

Putin's Ally Says a Vote for Hillary is a Vote for War, Israeli News Live, Published on Oct 12, 2016, Vladimir Zhirinovsky, a very outspoken Russian politician recently stated that if American people did not vote for Donald Trump that they would in all likely hood be voting for war with Russia. Zhirinovsky is a close political partner of the Russian President Putin. While this was coming out on Reuters today Putin clearly laid the blame


----------



## CopadoMexicano

college football ; wake forrest vs. syracuse


----------



## SouthWest

Westworld episode 2: Chestnut - in the first episode I noticed that the pianola was playing Black Hole Sun by Soundgarden, and this time it was No Surprises by Radiohead. I'm now looking forward to this happening every episode.

I'm really liking the show so far and I'm excited to see where it goes.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

college football; appalachian state vs. louisiana lafayette


----------



## HenDoggy

Survivor


----------



## ourwater

Doc Martin, Out of the Woods, PC Mark Mylow’s wedding plans are put in jeopardy when he suffers a deadly snake bite on his stag night whilst sleeping rough in the woods, under the stars.


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, The Tradition of Hospitality, Carrie and Düring visit a refugee camp. Saul and Allison are at odds.


----------



## AgatoN

Stranger Things finally.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Wed, Oct 12, 2016, John and Alex Wagner are joined by Matt Schlapp, chairman of the American Conservative Union, former Michigan Governor Jennifer Granholm, Democratic strategist Karine Jean-Pierre, MSNBC political analyst Rick Tyler, the New York Times’ Jim Rutenberg...


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S19 E10


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Oct 12, 2016, Deadly Plane Crash Involving Student Pilot May Have Been Intentional; Donald Trump Takes Aim at Paul Ryan and Other Members of the GOP; High School Volleyball Player Saves the Day When National Anthem Recording Fails


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation, Rascals, A bizarre transporter mishap transforms Picard and three other staff members into children just as Ferengis invade and disable the ship.


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity: Celebrity Cheat Meals


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks - LIVE 10.12.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 16 hours ago


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Peaky Blinders

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

Last Of The Summer Wine, Who's Looking After The Cafe Then


----------



## ourwater

Nintendo 64 Longplay [042] Micro Machines 64 Turbo, World of Longplays, Published on Aug 6, 2014


----------



## Mrs Robot

Mr. Robot. My new favorite tv show <3


----------



## ourwater

Legal Research ...Without the Law Library, Help! I’m an Accidental Government Information Librarian Webinars, Published on Jul 10, 2015


----------



## ourwater

[699] U.S. prison strike hitting California's pocketbook, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 12, 2016, South African prosecutors charge Finance Minister Pravin Gordhan over supposed fraud, and new emails surface showing that former Wells Fargo executive Carrie Tolstedt may have been informed about the company's fraudulent practices years in 2005. Edward Harrison has the details on both stories. Then, Bianca Facchinei kicks off Boom Bust's special BRICS 2016 coverage with a breakdown of the economic blocs history. Ameera David then reports from Goa, India on how this year's host country has managed to continue growing despite strong headwinds. After the break, Nomi Prins, author of "All the President's Bankers," joins Edward to discuss everything from the IMF to Wells Fargo CEO John Stumpf. And finally, in The Big Deal, Ashlee Banks examines the largest prison strike in U.S. history, and how it's hurting California revenues.


----------



## ourwater

Cops:,S06 E13


----------



## ourwater

The X Files, Emily, Scully deeply wants to adopt three-year-old Emily Sim, only to discover that the young girl has developed a serious illness. Mulder arrives in San Diego to help investigate what may be a sinister conspiracy behind it.


----------



## Trooper

Beck, It's a Norwegian detective series, with subtitles.


----------



## springbreeze1

Still walking dead. 

Recently I have all but lost interest doing solitary activities including watching TV shows. I suppose I could watch with my wife but we were never synchronized.

Frequenting this site is my main social activity


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Oct 13, 2016, Donald Trump Faces New Sexual Misconduct Allegations; New Investigation Launched Into 8 Million Airbags; "Hamilton" Creator Lin-Manuel Miranda Visits "GMA."


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks, Thu, Oct 6, 2016, Ted Cruz Phone Banks For Donald Trump. SAD! | Clowns Now Banned From Halloween | Why Chess Master Refuses To Play In Iran | Cop Smashes Handcuffed Black Man's Head Into Windshield (VIDEO) | Two Georgia Cops Fired For Racist Facebook Posts


----------



## ourwater

Rumble: US Intervention & Droness Are Fueling Terrorism, The Big Picture RT, Published on Oct 12, 2016, Bryan Pruitt, RedState & Valerie Ervin, Working Families Party & David Ferguson, Ferguson & Associates all join Thom. According to an FBI report - US intervention and drone strikes abroad are driving domestic homegrown terrorism. Is it time to admit that Bush's War on Terror is as big of a failure as Nixon's War on Drugs?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

TNF: Broncos vs. Chargers


----------



## ourwater

Psychic Kids: Children of the Paranormal, Ghost School, 13-year-olds, Bryson and Colt, join a paranormal investigation of a century-old haunted opera house. The boys struggle to be accepted by their dads who doubt their abilities.


----------



## exulansis

been re-watching frasier
i recommend this show to anyone feeling depressed, it never fails to cheer me up


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Ex-LA Mayor: Without Paths to American Dream, Groups Will Revolt, Former Los Angeles mayor Antonio Villariagosa joins Larry with his take on the Donald Trump scandal, and warns of unrest from minority groups who feel left out of the American Dream.


----------



## ourwater

►Gears of War 4◄ Campaign Gameplay/Walkthrough ENDING (PC), ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live on Oct 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Poor Kids (Documentary) - Real Stories, Real Stories, Published on Feb 24, 2016, 3.5 million children are growing up in poverty in the UK. It’s one of the worst rates in the industrialised world and successive governments continue to struggle to bring it into line. Struggling & without a voice, 'Poor Kids' shines a light on this pressing issue.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Oct 13, 2016, Hurricane Nicole Engulfs Bermuda in Strong Winds, Power Outages; Women Come Forward to Accuse Donald Trump of Sexual Assault; Accused 'Chelsea Bomber' Appears in Court Via Video Conference From Hospital Room


----------



## ourwater

Good Luck Charlie, Charlie Did It!, The manager at the local Redi-Mart is not amused when Charlie grabs a pair of baby sunglasses.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Oct 13,2016, What Life Is Like When Your Dog Is Instagram-Famous; 'Rogue One: A Star Wars Story' Trailer Debuts


----------



## ourwater

The Peanuts Movie | Snoopy's Grand Adventure | Gameplay Walkthrough Part 3 | PS4,XBOX1,Wii, Next Generation Gaming, Published on Nov 3, 2015


----------



## CopadoMexicano

good morning football on NFL Network


----------



## ourwater

Prime Suspect, Underwater , Jane and Reg are taken out of the city when parents of a young girl are found murdered in a hotel room. Jane has a hard time convincing the young girl to speak with her about the man that killed her parents. Meanwhile, Reg and Jane find themselves in harms way.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Broncos vs. Chargers)


----------



## ourwater

TV news stories including disability, 1977-1992, Mediadisdat, Uploaded on Aug 8, 2011, Network TV news stories that include disability, 1977-1992


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Continued coverage of the presidential election. Charlie is joined by Ed Rollins, Republican strategist and co-chairman of pro-Trump Great America Super Pac, and Jake Sherman of Politico. Part two of Charlie's conversation with Ruth Bader Ginsburg.


----------



## ourwater

Independent Adjusting Firms, ClickClaims, Published on Aug 5, 2015, See how ClickClaims can help you grow business by improving service for your company and your carrier customer.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, 'Christine' Star Rebecca Hall & 'Evil Dead' Legend Bruce Campbell, Golden Globe-nominated actress Rebecca Hall talks her highly anticipated film 'Christine' & reflects on her time working for the legendary Woody Allen. Plus, "splatstick" icon Bruce Campbell explains the decades-long success of his ‘Evil Dead’


----------



## ourwater

The Fosters, Now for Then, Mariana and her moms debate about confronting Nick. Callie and AJ do a senior project at one of Callie's old foster homes, where she learns shocking realizations. Lena and Stef try to find a way to get Gabe off the sex offender list without him knowing to save Lena's job.


----------



## Trooper

Another episode of Beck, you know, that Norwegian detective series...


----------



## ourwater

Amy Goodman Is Turning Herself In To The Police Monday, The Big Picture RT, Published on Oct 14, 2016, Amy Goodman, Democracy Now/The Silenced Majority: Stories of Uprisings, Occupations, Resistance, and Hope, joins Thom. Democracy Now Host Amy Goodman will tunr herself in Monday on charges of criminal trespassing - charges she was hit with after doing her job and reporting on the protests against the Dakota Access Pipeline. Why is the mainstream media ignoring this serious threat to free speech?


----------



## ourwater

General Insurance Underwriting, Corporate Bridge, Published on Apr 29, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Road Rage Britain Caught On Camera, S01 E01


----------



## Kevin001

BlindSpot


----------



## ourwater

LEGAL DISABILITY under section 6 of Limitation ACt , 1963, Prof. LK Soni, Published on Jun 27, 2016, one of the situation of legal disability under section 6 is explained in this video...


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks - LIVE 10.14.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: Louisville vs. Duke


----------



## ourwater

[701] DeVry settles fraud lawsuit, Belgian region blocks CETA trade deal, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 14, 2016


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: Tulane vs. memphis


----------



## Trooper

Mock the Week. Three episodes in one sitting.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Oct 14, 2016, Michelle Obama Takes on Donald Trump; UVA Dean Breaks Silence on Rolling Stone Rape Article; Bon Jovi Talks New Album, Band Without Richie Sambora.


----------



## ourwater

3 Hours of Mickey Mouse and Pluto, Toon Space, Published on May 6, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, Stan Sleep Talks, A bothered Stan starts talking in his sleep.


----------



## ourwater

Employees With Disabilities: Employee Rights In The Workplace, Devry Smith Frank, Published on Oct 2, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Helicopter with NATO Instructors Shot D, The self proclaimed Donetsk People's republic has shot down a military helicopter that according to them was carrying NATO instructors on board. Tass News Reported the incident from sources on the ground. We know that in recent days there has been far more fighting on the ground against the areas of East Ukraine.


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

Paranormal Home Inspectors, Caouette, Cindy and her family live in a historic farmhouse that has been in her family since the 1800s. Knowing that many of her ancestors passed away in the house, Cindy calls the Paranormal Home Inspectors to investigate a series of strange occurrences.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Fri, Oct 14, 2016, Mark Halperin and Jennifer Jacobs are joined by attorney Lisa Bloom, Republican strategist Jeff Roe, the New York Times Magazine’s Mark Leibovich and NBC News’ Katy Tur on "With All Due Respect” on Bloomberg Television. #PIP FREE GATE test sample for gifted and talented test prep | 4th grade(HD), GATE 4 Kids, Published on Oct 20, 2012, GATE4kids.com - Preparing your gifted kids for gate test and K-12 math


----------



## ourwater

"Infantry Tactics" Attacking Phase 1 World In Conflict Multiplayer "Assault" Map - Hillside Hard, PracticalRTSgamer, Published on Jan 13, 2013, Jan 11, 2013, It's better quality right now! And "not too lag" right now  Game rules: Assault


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Oct 14, 2016, Donald Trump Doubles Down on Denial of Inappropriate Behavior; FBI Asking for Public's Help to Identify a Suspected Serial Kidnapper; Our 'Persons of the Week' Highlights Runner at High School Cross-Country Meet


----------



## ourwater

Song & Music for Language Teaching : Speed Dictation, NFLRChawaii, Uploaded on Oct 25, 2010


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Oct 14, 2016, Jon Bon Jovi on First New Album Without Guitarist Richie Sambora; This Sex Expert Encourages People to Get Comfortable with Dirty Talk


----------



## ourwater

Great Minds - Richard Wolff - Here Are The Alternatives To Capitalism..., The Big Picture RT, Published on Oct 14, 2016, Economist Dr. Richard Wolff, Capitalism's Crisis Deepens: Essays on the Global Economic Meltdown/Democracy At Work/The New School, joins Thom. Is the neverending recovery of the Great Recession the fault of austerity or the fault of capitalism itself?


----------



## ourwater

How to create multiple facebook account with same Email id?, Vicky's Blog, Published on Oct 14, 2013, This video will explain you to create duplicate facebook account with same email id which you have already registered with facebook account. You can create multiple facebook account with single email id


----------



## ourwater

[701] DeVry settles fraud lawsuit, Belgian region blocks CETA trade deal, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 14, 2016, Big banks are reporting their earnings, including embattled Wells Fargo. Edward Harrison has the details on how they fared. Ameera David then sits down with Chairman and Managing Director of the Indian Export-Import Bank, Yaduvendra Mathur. He gives his insights on why the Indian economy has been able to maintain such robust growth, and why slowing global trade is a concern at this year's BRICS summit. After the break, Edward takes a look a new report leading some to believe that U.K. Prime Minister Theresay May could opt for a so-called "clean break" Brexit. Bianca Facchinei then examines the decision by Belgian region Wallonia to block the Canadian-EU CETA trade deal. Then, Brigida Santos joins from Los Angeles to go over a British court decision finding that Goldman Sachs did not scam the Libyan Investment authority, as the group long charged. And finally, in The Big Deal, Manuel Rapalo breaks down DeVry Education Group's settlement with the U.S. federal government over charges it misled applicants about student job placement. Take a look!


----------



## ourwater

Mayday Air Crash Investigation, Blind Spot (PSA Flight 182)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN SEC College Football: Vanderbilt vs. Georgia


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: 17 Seconds


----------



## ourwater

Dead King Goes Home (1934), British Pathé, Published on Apr 13, 2014, Full title reads: "DEAD KING GOES HOME - Impressive scenes as Yugoslavian warship "Dubrovnik" leaves Marseilles."


----------



## ourwater

Primetime! ►Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare◄ Beta Gameplay PS4 + Giveaways!, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 20 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks - LIVE 10.14.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 23 hours ago


----------



## Michelandjello

American Horror Story S5E10


----------



## TryingMara

48 Hours


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College football: Ohio state vs. Wisconsin


----------



## ourwater

Homeland Security- Dudley Morton, Sugar Creek Church of Christ, Published on Oct 15, 2016


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fox nfl Kickoff


----------



## ourwater

Pentagon discusses Yemen incident., slippybits, Published on Oct 16, 2016, Pentagon Press Secretary Briefs Reporters about the Yemen Incident


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Ride Along


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made, Inflatable Safety Devices Braille Typewriters Carbon Fibre Cellos


----------



## ourwater

NEED FOR SPEED No Limits Android iOS Walkthrough - Part 166 - Car Series: Snakebite Chapter 1, gocalibergaming, gocalibergaming


----------



## ourwater

Crime Watch Daily on Dr. Howard S. Schneider, Jacksonville Pediatric Dentist, Law Offices of John M. Phillips, Published on Jan 29, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Target Security Loss Prevention/Assets Protection HD, spaceheathen42, Published on Sep 9, 2013, Target Security in action. Catching shoplifters and funny moments. I DO NOT OWN ANY OF THE MUSIC IN THE VIDEO.


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Oct 16, 2016, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Vice Presidential Nominees Gov. Mike Pence (R-IN) & Sen. Tim Kaine (D-VA), Reporters Chrissie Thompson, Patricia Mazzei, Tim Boyum & a Sunday Panel of Charles Hurt, Jennifer Griffin, Monica Crowley, Joe Trippi.


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Oct 16, 2016, Some Polls Indicate 2016 Presidential Race Remains Close; Guests: Tim Kaine, Newt Gingrich, General David Petraeus, LZ Granderson, Yamiche Alcindor, Kristen Soltis Anderson, Dan Balz #PIP Chapter 1: Introduction to Social Psychology, Somer M, Published on Aug 18, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Beginner Easy to Learn French lesson letter l'alphabet / alphabet pronounciation, easytolearn french, Published on Apr 1, 2014, A quick video where you can practice your pronunciation of the french alphabet. how to spell words. Enjoy !!


----------



## catcharay

Westworld. I'm so disappointed with the outcome of the first episode because it felt like it held promise: good actors, budget production. Some dialogue was cheesy and the storyline didn't nab me. From first view, I have already decided I won't be watching the whole thing.


----------



## SouthWest

South Park season 20 episode 4: Wieners Out, and Insecure episode 1: Insecure as F**k


----------



## railcar82594

Westworld. love it so far, looking forward to each episode as it comes.


----------



## ourwater

Lost, Tricia Tanaka Is Dead, Having returned to camp, Sawyer's help is enlisted by Hugo, who has an obsession with retrieving an old VW van found on the island. More events in Hugo's life are also revealed, showing what brought him to be on the doomed flight.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Colts vs. Texans)


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth, Tale of the Tape, Behind the scenes as Clinton and Trump battle it out in the final stretch.


----------



## ourwater

Atheism - Religion - Dogma, FFreeThinker, Uploaded on May 8, 2009


----------



## ourwater

Vinnarskallar | SVT | (2006), SverigesTVplay, Published on Apr 18, 2013, Part of 15. Markus is going to a summer camp for athletics, but when he gets there he spots his worst competitor. Emma is bullied in school. When she gets to the camp she makes friend with Sofia. But will Sofia find out her secret?


----------



## ourwater

Cold War, Spies, CNN [1944 1994]


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Norm Macdonald On Gambling, Politics, and Coming Out, In an interview at once touching and hilarious, Norm Macdonald opens up about writing his memoir, losing it all to gambling, and the chasm between Donald Trump’s public and private persona. Plus, is Norm coming out of the closet?


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Zanny Minton Beddoes; Sturgill Simpson, Zanny Minton Beddoes, editor in chief of the Economist, discusses the magazine's guest essay written by President Barack Obama. We conclude with a performance and interview with Sturgill Simpson. His new album is called "A Sailor's Guide to Earth."


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Oct 17, 2016, Iraqi Offensive for Mosul Begins; Influence of Comedy on Elections; How Little Person Terra Jole Is Making Big Moves on 'DWTS' #PIP Cryptarithmetic Tutorials and Problems with solutions in Logical Reasoning, Unacademy, Published on Feb 25, 2014


----------



## Paper Samurai

Stranger Things & Bojack horseman.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks - LIVE 10.17.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars, An Old Friend, While on Scipio to fund a mercy mission, Padmé Amidala is called upon by an old friend, Rush Clovis, to help uncover corruption in the Banking Clan.


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, The Good Soldier, Carrie wants Brody to take a polygraph test and reveal the truth.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN Monday Night Countdown


----------



## ourwater

[702] Boom Bust at BRICS 2016, Published on Oct 17, 2016


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN Monday night Football: Cardinals vs. Jets


----------



## ourwater

4) Age Discrimination--Stossel ABC (Legal), ptp2008legal, Uploaded on Jan 17, 2010


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Channel Surfing at 1851 hours. The Hangover


----------



## ourwater

NES Longplay [452] Castlevania II - Simon's Quest (a), World of Longplays, Published on Jul 30, 2013


----------



## CopadoMexicano

battleship


----------



## ourwater

Inspector Gadget: Original Series, The Amazon, Inspector Gadget prevents Dr. Claw from kidnapping the father of modern bionics, Professor Von Slicksfein. Safety Tip: Airplane safety for passengers.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Oct 17, 2016, Melania Trump Breaks Her Silence; Fight to Retake Mosul From ISIS Begins; Video of Police Stop Causing Outrage.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Mon, Oct 17, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by retired NASA astronaut Captain Mark Kelly, Hari Sevugan, Tracy Sefl, Jack Kingston and the Washington Post’s Phil Rucker.


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, Oct 17, 2016, Extreme Wedding Photographers Capture Couples in Dramatic Shots; Good Samaritans Rescue Elderly Woman Who Drove into Pond #PIP Time Team S05-E02 Greylake,.Somerset,Reijer Zaaijer, Published on Apr 3, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Nick Sibicky Go Lecture #2 - Game Review - 4 kyu, Nick Sibicky, Published on Apr 2, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 10/17/16: Sanders & Warren Push Political Revolution, The Big Picture RT, Streamed live 17 hours ago, Tonight’s Progressive Roundtable discusses whether we’ll see a Trump News Network after he loses, Senators Warren and Sanders teaming up for Hillary in Denver, and how AARP is using conservative scare tactics on social security. Thom discusses the many benefits of solar energy with the Vittoria Energy Expedition’s Nathan Sermonis and in tonight’s Daily Take Thom details who's really trying to cheat our democracy.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Jets vs. Cardinals)


----------



## ourwater

Kremlin Insider Sergei Markov Tells People To Stockpile, Israeli News Live, Published on Oct 17, 2016, Kremlin Insider Sergei Markov Tells People To Stockpile food for fears of US starting a war over Syria before the November 8th election.


----------



## ourwater

District Attorney accused of collusion with Planned Parenthood, TRUNEWS, Published on Apr 15, 2016, WWW.TRUNEWS.COM District Attorney accused of collusion with Planned Parenthood


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Oct 18, 2016, Melania Trump Defends Husband Amid Accusations; 'Price Is Right' Contestants Make History; Saints Super Fan With Chronic Liver Disease Gets Ultimate 'Who Dat' Surprise


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks - LIVE 10.18.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 43 minutes ago


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fox Sports College Football: Texas vs KSU OCT 19th 2002


----------



## funnynihilist

The Odd Couple - this series started out strong but now that they have girlfriends it's lost it's "bite" and seems overly complicated.
It's very easy for sitcoms to suffer from "character bloat" which usually happens as a show.matures but this one bloated up too early.


----------



## ourwater

Secrets Revealed in Your Palm - and New Course, Karen Lustrup Astrology, Published on Dec 22, 2013


----------



## ourwater

►Battlefield 1 Gameplay PS4◄ Campaign Walkthrough & Multiplayer Gameplay!, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

[703] CETA trade deal hits another European roadblock, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 18, 2016, Coal is continuing with its mammoth rally, with the main Australian index briefly surpassing $100 per ton. Edward Harrison has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei has an update on the Canadian-EU "CETA" trade deal, which just suffered another setback in Europe. Ameera David then continues Boom Bust's BRICS 2016 coverage from Goa, India, with a sit-down interview with Jabu Moleketi, chair of the Development Bank of South Africa. After the break, Sergey Gorkov of the Russian Development Bank tells Ameera all about the just signed business deals between Russia and India. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward has his final installment breaking down the four main schools of economic thought.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Jesse Ventura Says US Election Is Rigged, Former Minnesota governor Jesse Ventura joins Larry and decries what he calls America's 'rigged election.' Plus the time he butted heads with Hillary Clinton. And, how marijuana improved his quality of life, as outlined in his book, 'Marijuana Manifesto.'


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S06 E09


----------



## ourwater

How Shocks Work - Monotube vs. Twin Tube, an In-Depth Look, v2.23, Suspension Truth, Published on Jul 15, 2015


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: Oklahoma vs. KSU


----------



## SouthWest

Luke Cage episode 5: Just to Get a Rep


----------



## Trooper

Ripper Street: No Wolves in Whitechapel.


----------



## ourwater

Hogan's Heroes, Monkey Business, Hogan's latest escapee is a chimp from the local zoo who helps them deliver a radio part to the underground.


----------



## ourwater

The Mutating Virus - Understanding Antisemitism, Rabbi Sacks, Published on Sep 28, 2016, "The hate that begins with Jews never ends with Jews." On 27th September 2016, Rabbi Sacks delivered a keynote address entitled 'The Mutating Virus: Understanding Antisemitism' in the European Parliament. The speech opened a conference on the future of Jewish communities in Europe hosted by Martin Schulz, President of the European Parliament. To read a transcript of the speech, please click here:


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Oct 18, 2016, David Muir Gets Rare Access to Guantanamo; Obama Rejects Trump's "Rigged Election" Claims; 11-Year-Old Walks In on Home Invader.


----------



## Eva1990

My wife and kids


----------



## ourwater

Politics Panel: Is the GOP Officially the Party of Sedition?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Oct 18, 2016


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Tue, Oct 18, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Mindy Tucker Fletcher, a Republican communications strategist, Democratic strategist Steve McMahon, NBC News’ Kasie Hunt and Katy Tur on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Preseason Basketball (Clippers vs. Kings)


----------



## ourwater

Goldman Sachs Kicks Out Low-Income Daycare Center, The Jimmy Dore Show, Published on May 8, 2016, Need another reason to hate Goldman Sachs? Promising to bring services to small businesses in a small Rhode Island town, Goldman Sachs is setting up in a community college but to do so they are forcing a daycare center to close so they can set up an administration office.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks, Tue, Oct 11, 2016, CNN Caught Giving Clinton Campaign Debate Questions | Proof Wall Street Hates Elizabeth Warren | Alex Jones: Hillary Clinton Is An ACTUAL Demon (VIDEO) | Surrogates Desperately Defend Trump Tapes, Blame Beyoncé | Saudi Teen Arrested For Flirting Online


----------



## railcar82594

In the 2nd episode of "Westworld" the greeter android asked the guest if he had "social anxiety". But of course he really didn't as he was engaged and was respected by his buddy. They also mentioned it cost $20k a day at the "park".


----------



## duvalsi

Top Chef Season 3 or 4. The one where Richard Blais first appears. I didn't notice that The Real O'Neals had recorded so I'll watch that tonight after American Horror Story.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, John Dickerson; Ernest Moniz; Other People, John Dickerson, the anchor of Face The Nation, and the political director of CBS News. Ernest Moniz, the United States Secretary of Energy. We conclude with a look at the film "Other People." #PIP Pokemon GO - LEVEL 22 / CHARIZARD & NEW EVOLUTIONS (Gameplay Walkthrough Part 14), GameRiot, Published on Jul 24, 2016, Pokemon GO Gameplay Walkthrough Part 14 - Fighting Charizard Level 22 & Evolution for Android iOS Apple App Game - Getting setup customization and my first Pokemon


----------



## ourwater

Jodi Arias Trial : Day 21 : 1 Of 3 : Cross-Examination (No Sidebars), David Lohr, Published on Feb 22, 2013, Accused murderer Jodi Arias, on the witness stand for a ninth day on Feb. 21, 2013, faced her prosecutor's questions for the first time, with prosecutor Juan Martinez attacking her credibility during six hours of cross-examination.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Oct 19, 2016


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

[704] Faculty from 14 Pennsylvania universities go on strike, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 19, 2016, Chinese grew at 6.7% percent this last quarter, but the country's debt levels rose along with it. Plus, Saudi Arabia is reportedly preparing a $17 billion bond sale as its budget strains under the low cost of oil. Edward Harrison has the details. Then, Chris Versace, CIO of Tematica Research and author of "Cocktail Investing," tells Ameera David how the U.S. restaurant industry is doing, and what that means for the broader American economy. After the break, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at the faculty strike hitting 14 state-funded universities in Pennsylvania. Ameera then wraps up Boom Bust's BRICS 2016 coverage with the final portion of her interview with Yaduvendra Mathur, head of India's Export Import Bank. And finally, in The Big Deal, Manuel Rapalo examines Hillary Clinton's and Donald Trump's plans (or lack thereof) to tackle poverty in America.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBC Nightly News with Lester Holt.


----------



## ourwater

4 Mental Techniques to Improve Your Time Management, Brian Tracy, Published on Oct 6, 2016, Time management behaviors are very much a matter of choice. Here are four time management tips that you can use to program yourself for peak performance to improve your entire life.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

local news


----------



## ourwater

The Third Presidential Debate - LIVE Wednesday, October 19, 2016 9 PM EST, NBC News, Started streaming 14 minutes ago


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Presidential Debate on NBC News


----------



## ourwater

1.3 Geometry - Measuring Segments, Math is FUNdamental, Published on Aug 7, 2014, This geometry lesson teaches how to find the length of a segment and covers topics such as segment addition postulate, congruent segments, segment bisector and midpoint.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Michael Chiklis On 'Gotham,' 'The Shield,' and Trump, Emmy-winning actor Michael Chiklis revisits his time on the 'The Shield,' and discusses a potential reboot of the popular FX drama. Plus, Michael talks season 3 of Fox's 'Gotham,' and, in a rare moment, weighs in on the 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Mosul; Nancy Pelosi; Issa Rae, The campaign to retake Mosul from ISIS with David Ignatius of The Washington Post and Eric Schmitt of The New York Times. Nancy Pelosi, minority leader of the House of Representatives. Issa Rae, co-creator and star of HBO's "Insecure." #PIP World of Tanks - I Remember Paris... Patch 9.16, The Mighty Jingles, Published on Oct 7, 2016. You were probably expecting a World of Warships video today, but it's not every day patch 9.16 is released, so here's a World of Tanks double.


----------



## ourwater

HOW TO GET 100% INTERNET WHAT YOU PAY FOR [100% WORKING 2016], TheCoolsurdy, Published on Nov 7, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, The Puppies Talk, The kids discover that Gracie and Freddy can talk!


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Oct 18, 2016, ABC's David Muir Visits the Guantanamo Detention Center; How the Clinton Email Controversy Is Impacting the Election


----------



## ourwater

MIM Visite Vidéo: AV: appartement T3 duplex à Fort-de-France 972, My Immo Martinique, Published on Apr 26, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Oct 19, 2016, Huge stakes at the final presidential debate; fighting ISIS in Mosul; school shooting at San Francisco High School injures four.


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered, The Mystery Illness, Ben's got a mystery illness and claims to be far too ill to go to school. Auntie Angela's boyfriend dumps her, so the family rally round to cheer her up in the best way they know how.


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, Treehouse of Horror XXVII, Mr. Burns introduces a Hunger Games-style contest in which Springfield’s children fight each other for a day.


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, American Gigg-olo, After the local airline pilots go on strike, Quagmire looks for new work and becomes a gigolo.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, The Chute, Convicted of a crime they didn't commit, Paris and Kim may spend the rest of their lives in a hellish prison.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Wed, Oct 19, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Planned Parenthood President Cecile Richards, Donald Trump adviser Boris Epshteyn and the Washington Post’s Dan Balz on “With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Preseason Basketball (Blazers vs. Jazz)


----------



## ourwater

BCn presents the U.S. Open 9-Ball Championship, featuring Mika Immonen v. Ronnie Alcano, Billiard Club Network - The Best of Professional Pool, Uploaded on Dec 7, 2009


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 10/19/16: Schilling Shilling for Trump, The Big Picture RT, Published on Oct 19, 2016, Guest host Sam Sacks is in for Thom Hartmann and discusses election rigging with Democracy for America’s Neil Sroka and in tonight’s Daily Take Thom details how the Wells Fargo scandal is just the natural outcome of the "shareholder revolution" of the 1980s. Tonight’s Rumble talks the final Presidential debate, the close House and Senate races, and Marco Rubio’s bizarre comments on the leaked DNC emails.


----------



## ourwater

►Battlefield 1 Gameplay PS4◄ Multiplayer Gameplay with Viewers // War Pigeons!, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 8 minutes ago


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Oct 20, 2016, Experts' Take on the Final Presidential Debate; Michael Koenigs on His 'Election Cycle' Journey Across America; Panic! at the Disco Performs Live on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek III :The Search For Spock (1984) Retrospective / Review, Oliver Harper, Published on Feb 4, 2013


----------



## CopadoMexicano

good morning football on NFL Network


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 10.20.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## Trooper

Ripper Street: Edmund Reid Did This


----------



## ourwater

13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi [2016]


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Investigating the Rise of Hate in America, Journalist Jorge Ramos explores what he calls the mainstreaming of hate in America, and tells Larry much of it is being fueled by Donald Trump's campaign rhetoric. The findings of his investigation are presented in the new documentary, 'Hate Rising.'


----------



## ourwater

[705] Clinton, Trump clash in final debate, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 20, 2016, Theresa May met with EU leaders amid growing tensions as the Brexit nears. Plus, Wells Fargo is facing further scrutiny in California over its fraudulent practices. Edward Harrison has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at a potential boost for Greece as it gets funding to help with the refugee crisis that is further straining its budget. After, Trinity Chavez examines Germany's quest to block Facebook from using WhatsApp user data. After the break, Steve Hanke, professor of economics at Johns Hopkins University, tells Edward what he thinks of the Chinese Yuan's inclusion in the IMF's SDR basket, and what's ahead for the future of US-UK trade. And finally, in The Big Deal, Manuel Rapalo breaks down the economic topics discussed in the third and final presidential debate between Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump.


----------



## SouthWest

Insecure episode 2: Messy as F**k, and Viceland Guide to Film: David Fincher.


----------



## ourwater

Great British Menu, London South East Judging


----------



## ourwater

Homicide Hunter: Lt. Joe Kenda, A Gathering of Evil, Teen runaway Maggie Fetty is found strangled to death on a mountain road. An anonymous tipster blames Maggie's best friend, but she accuses a mental patient with multiple personalities. Kenda must turn the suspects against each other to learn the truth.


----------



## ourwater

National Geographic Bid and Destroy, Lake House Riches


----------



## ourwater

ANNO 2205 Gameplay - New Beginnings #1, docm77, Published on Nov 2, 2015


----------



## ourwater

LAWS11061_10 Implied Contractual Terms, Anthony Marinac, Published on Feb 6, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Measuring and Incorporating Subject Specific Muscle Parameters in Post-Stroke Gait Simulations, OpenSimVideos, OpenSimVideos


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bears vs. Packers)


----------



## ourwater

Medicare Annual Wellness Visits for Primary Care, M Force, Published on Apr 3, 2015, Medicare Annual Wellness Visits for Primary Care:


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Oct 20, 2016, American service member killed in IED attack; post-debate analysis with less than a month to go before election; California launching a criminal investigation against Wells Fargo.


----------



## ourwater

Lecture #20 banking Regualtion 1, ca final, Published on Mar 16, 2015. CA Dhruv Agrawal,B.com.,LLB,FCA,CS,AIIA(USA) Co chairman Interntional Council of jurists,London , has a unique distinction of qualifying Chartered Accountancy at the youngest age of nineteen years. He was instrumental in getting amendment for the CA Act in Parliament in 1988. He was invited by ministry of law of Thailand for making judiciary of Thailand independent along with advocate generals and other legal personalities of India and has the privilege of addressing Thailand's legal personalities in front of king of Thailand. He has been awaded scroll of Honour by Chief Justice of UK in 2009.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Oct 20, 2016, What Life Is Like When You Train Circus Animals; Trump's 'Nasty Woman' Insult Has Become Internet Memes #PIP Pokemon, Spring Fever, While continuing their search for Articuno, the gang come across a father and daughter who dig up hot springs for resorts, with the help of their Swinub.


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 10/20/16: The Nasty Woman & Bad Hombres Debate, The Big Picture RT, Streamed live 20 hours ago, Guest host Sam Sacks is in for Thom Hartmann and discusses the lack of attention given to climate change at last night’s debate with Greenpeace’s Cassady Sharp and in tonight’s Daily Take Thom calls for the repeal of the Second Amendment. Tonight’s Politics panel discusses Trump’s unwillingness to say he’d concede if he loses, Hillary’s progressive move on Social Security, and what the Supreme Court would look like under President Clinton.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Oct 21, 2016, First US Service Member Killed in Battle for Mosul; Donald Trump, Hillary Clinton Trade Punchlines at New York City Charity Dinner; Apple Warns of Counterfeit Products on Amazon


----------



## ourwater

The New Yankee Workshop, Marble Roll, Norm considers a historic example of the classic marble roll, as well as a huge mechanical version located at Boston's Museum of Science. His own design emphasizes safety, proportioned for marbles too large for a child to swallow, while the entire unit is small enough to be portable. It is a relatively simple project, made primary on the table saw, that can often be constructed from workshop scraps.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks - Live Show 6pm-8pm DST 10.21.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Thursday night football: Packers vs Bears.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Espn College Football: USF vs. Temple


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Thu, Oct 20, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Matt Schlapp, chairman of the American Conservative Union, Randi Weingarten, president of the American Federation of Teachers, Democratic strategist Mike Feldman and Republican strategist Kim Alfano.


----------



## ourwater

Jehovah's Witnesses - Morning Worship: Department Of Justice lawsuit against JWs / Delaware, RunFromTheTower, Published on Feb 17, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Good Luck Charlie, Duncan Dream House, Teddy has a dream where the Muppets pay her a visit.


----------



## ourwater

Primetime! ►Battlefield 1 Gameplay PS4◄ Online Multiplayer (with Viewers?), ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 4 hours ago


----------



## CopadoMexicano

halloween wars


----------



## TryingMara

The Graham Norton Show


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Oct 21, 2016, Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump smile and shake hands at charity event; dangerous fog over Kansas from chemical plant; NFL sidelines Josh Brown after claims of domestic violence.


----------



## ourwater

Pandora Hearts, Countervalue of Loss, More of the truth is revealed through Break and Barma. Break’s past, the connection between Alice and the Abyss, and Vincent as well. Everything has something to do with Oz, Alice, and Gilbert.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Preseason Basketball (Blazers vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Fri, Oct 21, 2016, John Heilemann and Donny Deutsch are joined by Stephanie Schriock, president of Emily’s List, SurveyMonkey’s Jon Cohen,strategist Anita Dunn, Republican Susan Del Percio, Dr. Eddie Glaude, professor at Princeton, and the Washington Post’s Matea Gold.


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed: Most Wanted - Walkthrough #3 - Blacklist #13 - Vic, GamingCG, Published on Sep 10, 2012, Partes | Parts: 0:43 Carrera (1 de 4) | Race (1 of 4)


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S15 E04


----------



## ourwater

[706] Belgium's Wallonia stalls CETA trade deal, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 21, 2016, UK Prime Minister Theresa May is getting the cold shoulder from many in the EU as she makes the case for continued cooperation with the bloc despite promises to continue with the Brexit. Also, the U.S. dollar hit a seven-month high as the ECB hinted it could extend its bond purchase program. Edward Harrison has the details. Then, Nomi Prins, author of "All the President's Bankers," gives her take on the Deutsche Bank fiasco and what's in store for big banks worldwide. After the break, Bianca Facchinei examines a recent piece in the Harvard Business Review saying that Millennials should quit looking for regular work, and instead focus on the "gig economy." And finally, in The Big Deal, Alex Mihailovich joins from Toronto, Canada with the latest hurdles facing the Canadian-EU "CETA" trade deal.


----------



## ourwater

Loopholes in Haldwani Base Hospital's security, outsiders create havoc, Pradesh18 English, Published on Jul 10, 2014, CMM Haldwani Base Hospital informs the media about the unethical ways in which 2-3 outsiders created a havoc in the hospital.


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, Brody attempts a last minute extraction of the Gettysburg bomb maker.


----------



## ourwater

American History - Part 015 - Birth of the Constitution -, ListenAndReadAlong, Published on Jan 4, 2013 12/12/2012, From VOA Learning English, this is THE MAKING OF A NATION -- American history in Special English. I'm Steve Ember.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, One Little Ship, Hidden on a shrunken Runabout, Dax, O'Brien, and Bashir are Sisko's only hope when the Jem'Hadar overtake the Defiant.


----------



## ourwater

NSA Hacked the DNC Says Judge Andrew Napolitano, Israeli News Live, Published on Oct 22, 2016, The NSA (National Security Agency) hacked the DNC according to a video released by FOX news. Judge Andrew Napolitano just released a statement claiming that a 30 year veteran of the NSA. The Obama administration needs to do some serious apologies to Russia at this point for falsely accusing them. but highly doubt they will . seems this news surfaced back in August and noone has payed it much attention.


----------



## ourwater

Uni Reading List (Year 1, Semester 1) | English Literature, Hannah Tay, Published on Sep 22, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 10/21/16: Paul Ryan Fears the Bern, The Big Picture RT, Streamed live on Oct 22, 2016. Guest host Sam Sacks is in for Thom Hartmann and discusses how Trump has exposed the problem with journalism in this country with Alternet’s Jan Frel and in tonight’s Daily Take Thom details why bipartisanship no longer works in Washington. Tonight’s Rumble talks Paul Ryan’s fear of Bernie becoming the chair of the Senate Budget Committee, Obama’s trashing of the GOP at a Hillary event, and Trump’s bizarre speech at last night’s Al Smith dinner.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN SEC Football: Middle Tennessee State vs. Missouri


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Billy Bob Thornton, Billy Bob Thornton is flying high. The Oscar winner mulls over his first Emmy nomination, and why film actors are flocking to television. Plus, Thornton shares his feelings about his ex-wife, Angelina Jolie, and his reputation for being a badass.


----------



## ourwater

Adoption and Termination of Parental Rights. Matthew Weidner.Published on Jul 8, 2015. Weidner Law Appeal Video This oral argument video is on the case: 2D13-2334


----------



## Trooper

Timeshift - Bridging the Gasp: How the Severn Bridge Was Built.


----------



## ourwater

How to Create 2 Dependent Drop-Down Lists With 1 to 2 Relationship in Excel, 5 Minute Guide, Published on Jun 1, 2012


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC's College Football: Ohio State vs. Penn St.


----------



## ourwater

Hurricane Matthew Timelapse, lilfear, Published on Oct 7, 2016, Downtown Jacksonville "Hidden Lake"


----------



## ourwater

Civics EOC State Exam Review Part I, Mr. Raymond's Civics and Social Studies Academy, Published on Mar 27, 2016


----------



## ourwater

►Hello Neighbor Gameplay PC◄ Stealth Horror Game // WE WILL BEAT THIS, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Once Upon A Time


----------



## ourwater

NXT Digital Cable News | October 22, 2016, Phualva Times, Published on Oct 22, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters, A Textbook Case,First stop is the abandoned Elizabeth V. Edwards Elementary School in New Jersey, said to be haunted by its namesake. Ms. Edwards has been sighted roaming the halls; lights glow even though bulbs have been removed. Next are three buildings making up the old Clay County (Florida) courthouse and jail. The TAPS team captures convincing audio and video evidence, and Amy is scratched on her arm.


----------



## ourwater

Sicario [2015]


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 10/20/16: The Nasty Woman & Bad Hombres Debate, The Big Picture RT, Streamed live on Oct 21, 2016, Guest host Sam Sacks is in for Thom Hartmann and discusses the lack of attention given to climate change at last night’s debate with Greenpeace’s Cassady Sharp and in tonight’s Daily Take Thom calls for the repeal of the Second Amendment. Tonight’s Politics panel discusses Trump’s unwillingness to say he’d concede if he loses, Hillary’s progressive move on Social Security, and what the Supreme Court would look like under President Clinton.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Football: Giants vs. Rams


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Try


----------



## Trooper

Horizon: The Lost Tribes of Humanity. Really fascinating!.


----------



## Kevin001

BlindSpot.....last episode was epic.


----------



## ourwater

Getting Started with a Code Editor: Brackets, Web Craftie, Published on Dec 1, 2014, A quick look at free, open-source code editor Brackets from Adobe. Supports HTML, CS, JS, and many other languages


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Oct 23, 2016, This week on Fox News Sunday Trump and Clinton Campaign Managers, Kellyanne Conway & Robby Mook. Former House Speaker Newt Gingrich and Rep Xavier Becerra (D-CA). Plus our panel, Karl Rove, Juan Williams, Bob Woodward and Kimberley Strassel.


----------



## RestlessNative

_Man to Man with Dean Learner_. Really underrated show. Check it out if you can, it's hilarious.


----------



## ourwater

Developing Latent Fingerprints with Black Powder, CSInetwork, Uploaded on Aug 27, 2010, Learn how to develop latent fingerprints using black fingerprint powder. More information on fingerprinting and crime scene investigation techniques can be found on the Crime Scene Investigator Network website a


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Oct 23, 2016, Independent Candidate Has Chance at Winning Utah; Guests: Eric Trump, Joel Benenson, Evan McMullin, Matt Dowd, Sara Fagen, Jonah Goldberg, Jamal Simmons, Katrina vanden Heuvel


----------



## ourwater

Closing a bank account? Be careful, WCPO.com | 9 On Your Side, Published on May 14, 2015, You need to take a few steps when you close a bank account so it doesn't come back to haunt you. ◂


----------



## ourwater

Evening weather forecast, 3-31-11, kxan, Uploaded on Mar 31, 2011, Austin area evening weather forecast


----------



## ourwater

SEAL Sniper Training, Budweiserus1, Published on May 2, 2014, Navy SEALs Sniper Training Shop at http_ Military merchandise.


----------



## ourwater

1998 Worcester, MA and Ft. Worth, TX Diocese - Fr. Tomas Teczar Sex Abuse Case; Dave Lewcon, Phil Saviano Channel, Uploaded on Jan 14, 2012, These summer of 1998 Boston TV news reports track the history of now convicted child molesting priest Thomas Teczar. Originally a priest of the Worcester Diocese, he was transferred to the Ft. Worth Diocese after repeated allegations of child abuse in Massachusetts. Dave Lewcon, the Worcester Diocese victim who grew up in Uxbridge, where Teczar was assigned, filed an abuse lawsuit against the diocese. Years after this news report, Lewcon testified against the priest in his criminal trial in Texas. Phil Saviano, the New England SNAP leader, was a victim of another Worcester priest who was also sent to parishes in Texas. Saviano was the person who tipped off the investigative reporter of the Dallas Morning News about Teczar's presence in Texas.


----------



## ourwater

Havells Alwar - Cables and Wires manufacturing plant, Havells India, Published on Apr 26, 2016. The video explains the manufacturing process of wires and cables at Havells Alwar plant – one of the largest integrated cables manufacturing plants in India. The state-of-the-art manufacturing setup of Havells produces a wide range of domestic and industrial cables to meet all requirements of a modern, smart lifestyle. Havells India Ltd is one of India's largest electrical companies, with products ranging from industrial & domestic circuit protection switchgear, cables & wires, motors, fans, power capacitors, compact fluorescent lamps (CFL), luminaries for domestic, commercial & industrial applications, modular switches covering household, commercial and industrial electrical needs, water heater and domestic appliances.


----------



## ourwater

Austin & Ally, Beach Clubs & BFFs, Ally starts hanging out with Kira Starr. Dez coaxes Austin into seeking buried treasure on the beach.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Dec 10, 2014, Cam Newton home after accident; Hack attack results in Sony private email leaks.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The walking Dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Sunday Nigh Football: Cardinals vs. Seahawks


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth, From Russia With Love, Clinton faces what might be her toughest opponent to date: WikiLeaks.


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Inside Family Guy, FAMILY GUY takes viewers behind the scenes of a regular “FAMILY GUY” production week, with James Woods as the guide.


----------



## ourwater

Criticism Of Israel Not Allowed In Canada, Press For Truth, Published on May 11, 2015, When Stephen Harper gave a prepared speech to the Israel parliament last year, he equated lack of support for Israel with anti-Semtism. He said: "[T]his is the face of the new anti-Semitism. It targets the Jewish people by targeting Israel and attempts to make the old bigotry acceptable for a new generation. Of course, criticism of Israeli government policy is not in and of itself necessarily anti-Semitic. But what else can we call criticism that selectively condemns only the Jewish state and effectively denies its right to defend itself, while systematically ignoring - or excusing - the violence and oppression all around it?"


----------



## ourwater

Bubble Bobble 2 Player Gameplay (Rounds 1 - 100), GeorgePlaysGames, Published on Jul 13, 2016, Bubble Bobble is an arcade comical action platformer video game by Taito, first released in 1986 and later ported to numerous home computers and game consoles.


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files. The End, A boy possessing psychic powers may hold the key to unlocking the mysteries of the X-Files.


----------



## ourwater

Keeping Up with the Kardashians, Out of Wedlock


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, Trust But Clarify, Lisa and Bart investigate Krusty’s suspicious new “Krustaceans” candy. Meanwhile, Homer wants a promotion at the nuclear plant and asks Marge to help him dress the part.


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Adventures, Pennhurst State School and Hospital, Ghost Adventures visit a school where disabled students were abused.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Day Will Come When You Won't Be


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks - 10.24.2016, The Young Turks, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## JohnDoe26

Binge watching a few old episodes of Nigella's cooking show.


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, Teen-A-Witch, Magical mayhem ensues as Tina dabbles in witchcraft. Meanwhile, Bob is on a mission to figure out who is stealing his perfectly crafted pumpkins.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Remembering Nancy Reagan; Mimi Sheraton; Jony Ive, An appreciation of former first lady Nancy Reagan who died on Sunday with Nancy Gibbs and Mike Duffy. Jony Ive, chief design officer of Apple. Mimi Sheraton, author of "1,000 Foods to Eat Before You Die."


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Oct 24, 2016. Chicago Cubs Win 1st Pennant Since 1945, Advance to World Series; Tim Tebow Talks New Book 'Shaken' on 'GMA'; 'The Walking Dead': Danai Gurira Weighs in on Shocking Premiere


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Lew Dickey On Media’s Future, Politics, and Startups, Business mogul Lew Dickey discusses the future of media – how the internet upended content distribution, and why it means more choice for the consumer – and his journey to build Cumulus Media.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Tiger Woods, An hour with professional golfer Tiger Woods.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN monday night countdown


----------



## Trooper

The Missing: Come Home.


----------



## ourwater

How to Debug in Java. Trevor Page, Published on Aug 25, 2012


----------



## ourwater

[707] AT&T - Time Warner merger faces questions from all sides, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 24, 2016, AT&T's $85.4 billion acquisition of Time Warner faces heavy opposition from rival telecoms and media companies, as well as questions from U.S. antitrust authorities and lawmakers. Also, PSOE , the Socialist Party in Spain, has ended the political impasse there that has prevented Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy from forming a new government. Ameera David reports. France has begun to clear the refugee camp in Calais that has garnered the notorious nickname 'The Jungle' Bianca Facchinei has details. Then Manuel Rapalo examines the $6.5 billion stake HNA has taken in the hotel chain Hilton. It is the latest in a binge of travel-related acquisitions by the Chinese company. After the break, Steve Hanke, professor of Applied Economics at Johns Hopkins University, discusses whether the picture for the oil sector is improving and what this means for Saudi Arabia and Nigeria in particular. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison brings charts and statistics to bear on the question of whether the US economy is at full employment.


----------



## ourwater

NEW UPDATE ►Dead by Daylight Gameplay◄ Playing with Viewers & Friends!, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 17 minutes ago


----------



## ourwater

Rob Booker Live Event Phoenix Seminar (2015) Traders Conference


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Mortal Coil, When Neelix dies and is brought back to life, he begins to doubt his spiritual beliefs.


----------



## ourwater

Mon, Oct 24, 2016, Mon, Oct 24, 2016, Margaret Talev and Sasha Issenberg are joined by Boris Epshteyn, senior adviser to the Donald Trump campaign, Democratic strategist Lis Smith, Republican strategist Sarah Isgur Flores, the National Review’s Eliana Johnson and the Washington Post’s... #PIP Clear "Error 46: Unable to Clean" on Brother Printers (With a Numerical Pad), Refresh Cartridges, Published on Oct 25, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Occupational Therapy Event - Report Out, CLIC - Cumbria Learning and Improvement Collaborative, Published on Feb 9, 2015, Report out from a CLIC facilitated Occupational Therapy Pathway Mapping Event, held on 21st and 22nd January 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Oct 24, 2016, Oklahoma Police on the Hunt for Alleged Killer; On the Front Lines of the Battle for Mosul; Trump Claims to Be Winning, Despite Falling Poll Numbers.#PIP World of Warships Cleveland Cruiser Gameplay - How Am I Alive?, BaronVonGamez, Published on May 2, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Time Team S06E09 TurkdeanRevisited,.Gloucestershire, Reijer Zaaijer, Published on May 19, 2013, At the end of the 1997 'live' broadcast, hundreds of viewers demanded to know more about the Roman villa site that Time Team had uncovered at Turkdean in Gloucestershire.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, Oct 24, 2016, In Swing State North Carolina, It's Comfort Food, Uncomfortable Conversations; Maureen McCormick on 'DWTS,' Her Struggles with a Dark Past; Remembering Pete Burns, Lead Singer of Dead or Alive


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Texans vs. Broncos)


----------



## ourwater

How to Copyright Your Work : How to Register for a Copyright, expertvillage, Uploaded on Jan 18, 2008, Learn about how to register for a copyright, what information you'll need to have, where you can find an application and how you can spot infringements upon your work in this free video series.


----------



## ourwater

Trump Might Be A Bigoted Crypto-Fascist But Sometimes He’s Right..., The Big Picture RT, Published on Oct 24, 2016, Sarah Badawi, Progressive Change Campaign Committee & Jasmine Jefferson, Social Security Works join Thom. Parts of Donald Trump's so-called Gettysburg Address from this Saturday sounded like they were lifted straight from an Elizabeth Warren speech. Is his copy and paste version of populism the only thing keeping him remotely in this race? Give Donald Trump some credit: He might be a bigoted crypto-fascist who’s taken the Republican Party to the right of Attila the Hun - but every once in a while he’s 100 percent correct


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, Marine One, Saul investigates Carrie's theory. Brody prepares for the summit.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Oct 25, 2016, Oklahoma Double-Murder Suspect Live-Streamed Escape From Police; Chicago Cubs, Cleveland Indians to Kick Off World Series; Post-White House Plans for First Lady Michelle Obama


----------



## ourwater

Changing Your iCloud ID To Match Your New Apple ID, Paul Flahan, Uploaded on Feb 24, 2012, If you change your Apple ID, iCloud's ID doesn't change along with it so here is the process on how to go about getting your iCloud in sync with your new Apple ID.


----------



## ourwater

Atari 7800 Ms Pac-Man, trebor's stuff, Published on Nov 16, 2014, All 3 intermissions and all 4 mazes shown with high score saving support present. Updated game from Pac-Man Collection here:


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Mosul; Zeid Ra’ad Al Hussein; 'Moonlight'; Ms. Lauryn Hill, Holly Williams of CBS News reports from Iraq on the campaign to take back the city of Mosul. Prince Zeid Ra’ad Al Hussein of Jordan. We continue with a look at the film "Moonlight." Ms. Lauryn Hill performing “Rebel…I Find It Hard to Say.”


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis, First Strike, After a pre-emptive attack on what appears to be an armada the Replicators are building to attack earth, the Replicators return fire forcing Atlantis to once again sink beneath the ocean, only this time the ocean might not be enough to save the city.


----------



## ourwater

Elements of the Syrian War, Israeli News Live, Published on Oct 23, 2016, Looking at the Syrian war from different angels,. Russia sending 8 plus war ships to the region, where NATO already has a dozen ships. Israel's admitted involvement in supporting opposition forces. Turkey what do they really want and will Russia ever stand up to them?


----------



## ourwater

Popcorn With Peter Travers, Cobie Smulders On Competing With Tom Cruise and Life After 'How I Met Your Mother', Smulders appears on "Popcorn With Peter Travers" to talk about her role in the new action-packed film "Jack Reacher: Never Go Back."


----------



## ourwater

Wii U, Wii Sports Club, Online Bowling Gameplay, Kiss My Robot, Published on Nov 8, 2013, My first go at the online Bowling on Wii Sports Club on the Wii U. I'm about as good as real bowling as I am on the Wii U. Not very good!


----------



## ourwater

[708] France begins evicting Calais camp refugees, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 25, 2016, Italian bank Monte Dei Paschi is cutting 2,600 jobs and closing 500 branches. Plus, Wells Fargo could lose $8 billion in the fallout from its fraudulent practices. Ameera David has the details. Then, Harry Fear reports from the Calais refugee camp in France as authorities evict thousands that have taken up residence there. Bianca Facchinei then takes a look at the latest polling out of Iceland that shows the Pirate Party possibly in a winning position for the upcoming elections. After, Marina Portnaya breaks down how Puerto Ricans in Florida are exercising their political clout in the race for the presidency. After the break, Marshall Auerback of the Levy Economics Institute talks about everything from the AT&T-Time Warner merger to the Trans-Pacific Partnership. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison examines Europe's economic malaise and how it compares to the U.S.


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, X-Cops, A camera crew from the television series COPS follows the agents as they attempt to catch a mysterious creature terrorizing Los Angeles.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College Football: Kansas vs Oklahoma St


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks, Thu, Oct 13, 2016, Trump flirts with pre-teen; MORE women accuse Trump of sexual assault; disgraced Well Fargo CEO resigns; college knee-jerk expels student with no investigation, evidence; A LOT of straight men watch gay porn.


----------



## ourwater

Cardiac Monitor (Telemetry) Lead Placement , EmpoweRN, Published on Jun 22, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Nulltober: Let's Play DOOM Episode 5 (Strong Language), Null Point Gaming, Published on Oct 25, 2016, Blindstone continues DOOM 2016 on day 5 of Nulltober, the time of the year we appreciate the gore and nightmarish feel games have in celebration of Halloween! Let's plow through the depths of the UAC facility and hell, destroying everything in our way! Death to the demons! This is the final Episode for DOOM 2016


----------



## ourwater

App Ideas: How to Get Startup Funding,, Entrepreneurship Answered, Published on Jan 4, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Medicare Tips: Pay close attention to a Medicare Advantage plan’s maximum out-of-pocket limit, eHealth, Published on Oct 2, 2014, Pay close attention to a Medicare Advantage plan’s maximum out-of-pocket limit. One critical benefit of Medicare Advantage plans is that they limit your out-of-pocket costs for Medicare Approved services at $6,700 or less. In 2013 the average maximum out-of-pocket limit for a Medicare Advantage plan was between $4,000 and $5,000 (source). But, some plans had caps as low as $500 for Medicare approved services received “in-network.” During the annual enrollment period, research the plan’s maximum out-of-pocket limit and be sure you could cover those out-of-pocket costs in the event of an emergency Medicare has neither reviewed nor endorsed this information.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Norman Lear: Trump Represents Conservative America's Middle Finger to DC, Legendary television writer and producer Norman Lear tells Larry why he believes Donald Trump's candidacy is the American Right's way of flipping off a government they despise. And why he says Trump acts more like a dictator than a presidential candidate.


----------



## ourwater

The Price is Right (May 6, 1983), An Ultra Mark Goodson Fan Channel, Published on Sep 27, 2014, Reuploaded from MrRetroCommercials. This is where the first game show when MrRetroCommercials debuted on September 1, 2011.


----------



## AngstyTeenager

*The Walking Dead.*


----------



## ourwater

Cops, S05 E15


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S12 E08


----------



## SouthWest

Luke Cage episode 7: Manifest


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Oct 25, 2016, ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Tue, Oct 25, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Jazz vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Tue, Oct 25, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by former Democratic Senator Bill Bradley of New Jersey, Anthony Scaramucci, founder and co-managing partner of SkyBridge Capital, Democratic strategist Bob Shrum and singer Sheryl Crow.


----------



## ourwater

Burglary with Intent to Commit a Felony | Torrance Criminal Defense, McGregor Ernenwein, Uploaded on Jan 31, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Chris Kattan On 'SNL,' Mr. Peepers, & Women in Comedy, Comedian Chris Kattan revisits his time on 'SNL' explaining what it was like to work for Lorne Michaels and the inspiration behind famed sketch characters like Mr. Peepers. Chris also discusses women in comedy & a possible 'A Night at the Roxbury' sequel.


----------



## ourwater

DiRT Rally MP #3 - Fiesta!, Polecat324, Published on Aug 7, 2016, ▼▼Please Read Description▼▼


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust Economics Breakdown, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 26, 2016, In these two segments of The Big Deal, Edward Harrison breaks down the four main schools of economic thought: New Keynesian, Monetarist, Austrian School and Post-Keynesian viewpoints.


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters, Deadliest Catch Crabtastic Special, Deadliest Catch captains Johnathan and Junior join the MythBusters to test if a crab pot will drag you overboard to the bottom if your foot is caught in a coil, if it's better to work a 30-hr grind with no sleep, and if crab pots truly are indestructible.


----------



## shivvie

I've been rewatching The Office (UK version) in an effort to cheer myself up.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Oct 26, 2016, Donald Trump Takes on Joe Biden, Obamacare; Indians Pitcher Corey Kluber Sets World Series Record; Inside the Ralph Lauren Center for Cancer Care and Prevention #PIP Using VideoScribe to Create Whiteboard Animation Videos, Jonathan Taylor, Published on Jul 21, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Popcorn With Peter Travers, Norman Reedus On 'Walking Dead': 'No One Is Safe On That Show', Reedus appears on "Popcorn With Peter Travers" to talk about his role in the hit zombie series.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Oct 25, 2016, Independent Candidate Courts Votes From Mormons Who Dislike Both Trump and Clinton; Michael Moore's 'Trumpland,' a Plea from the Anti-Establishment Left; Amy Schumer Responds to Backlash over Beyonce 'Formation' Parody


----------



## ourwater

WA Carbon Tax - Does it Have To Be Perfect?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Oct 25, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Revocation status, Legal How to Know How, Published on Sep 19, 2016, #CHARITYINCANADA In this edition of Legal How to Know How's Charity Law Legal Clinic, we discuss the legal how on a charity's revocation status. Sharing is caring. Share this video with a friend, write a comment below.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Live Fast and Prosper, Impostors jeopardize Voyager’s good reputation in the Delta Quadrant.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

college football: Virginia Vs. North Carolina


----------



## ourwater

Paranormal Lockdown, Randolph County Infirmary, Randolph County Infirmary, closed in 2009. The grand building still stands, but inside, the lives of the broken residents - and their shattered dreams - are said to haunt its halls.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

local news


----------



## TryingMara

Black Mirror


----------



## HenDoggy

Penny dreadful episode 2 of season 1 holy **** that dude got ripped in half


----------



## ourwater

BBC Horizon, Winning Gold In 2012


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Wed, Oct 26, 2016, Mark and John are joined by Republican nominee Donald Trump, Congressman Gregory Meeks of New York, Hari Sevugan, former national press secretary for the Democratic National Committee, Republican strategist Jeff Roe, & the Washington Post’s Jenna Johnson


----------



## ourwater

Final Adoption Hearing "In Leah's Own Words". Read by her new Legal Father for Judge Hainey., ABlock146, Published on Sep 4, 2013, Leah Danielle Sheets is officially the legal daughter of Dan & Sarah Sheets! Her 2 year old brother Joshua, who was also adopted by a terrific couple in May of 2013, was there to join everyone to celebrate (in the stroller) as her Father reads a statement from her to the court.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Oct 26, 2016, Train Fire Causes Rush Hour Nightmare in Boston; Donald Trump Responds to Critics About Time Away From Campaign; Tiger Attacks Trainer at Florida Circus.


----------



## ourwater

Parents Say 'Diary of Anne Frank' is Pornographic?!, The Young Turks, Published on Apr 30, 2013, "A mother in Michigan has made it her mission to have a "pornographic" book being taught at her daughter's middle school pulled from the curriculum.


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, Empedocles, The agents search for a man who may have been connected with the death of Doggett's son years earlier…a man who may be possessed by evil itself.


----------



## ourwater

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay, Part 2 [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Glenn Beck; Sarah Jessica Parker, Glenn Beck, host of the syndicated radio show “The Glenn Beck Program.” We conclude with Sarah Jessica Parker, star of the HBO comedy series “Divorce.” #PIP NFS Underground Rivals - Playthrough (30/66), AuToMaNiAk005, Published on May 1, 2014, PL: W tym odcinku zobaczycie ostatnie wyścigi z serii Pro.


----------



## ourwater

PENTAGONE SUSPEND EFFORTS TO RECOUP SOLDIER'SBONUS ON CNN, ***** raeun, Published on Oct 27, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Big Angry Fish, S04 E13


----------



## ourwater

Disney Day at the Gym (WK 303.6) | Bratayley, Bratayley, Published on Oct 26, 2016 ,


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Network Up To The Minute


----------



## ourwater

SpongeBob SquarePants, House Sittin' for Sandy/Smoothe Jazz at Bikini Bottom, SpongeBob house-site for Sandy; SpongeBob and Squidward go to the Kelpy G concert.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College Football: USC vs. UCLA Oct 2004


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Oct 27, 2016, Trump Family Opens Up, Discusses the Effects of the Election; 2 Earthquakes Hit Central Italy, Causing 'Catastrophic' Damage; World Series Rivalry Heats Up for Infield Opponents, Off-Field Friends


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Network TNF Gameday


----------



## ourwater

[709] Deutsche Bank posts surprise €278 million profit, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 27, 2016, Deutsche Bank posted a €278 million profit, beating analysts' expectations of a massive loss. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at Samsung's earnings, which have been hard hit by the Galaxy Note 7 recall. Alex Mihailovich then joins from Toronto with an update the Canadian-EU CETA trade deal, which now looks as though it has a path to ratification. After the break, James Galbraith, professor of government at the University of Texas-Austin, tells Ameera why he believes politics is behind economic inequality in the U.S., and what he expects going forward. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison tackles everything from bond yields to European growth and politics.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 10.27.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture RT live stream, The Big Picture RT, Streamed live 1 hour ago


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Network NFL Football: Jaguars vs. Titans


----------



## ourwater

►The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Special Edition PC Gameplay◄ Skyrim Remastered!, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Report: Clinton Collected Millions in Donations from Government Workers, Hillary Clinton received nearly $2 million in donations from Federal workers, including staff at the DOJ, which investigated her email server use. The reporter on this story joins Larry. Then, actor Thomas


----------



## ourwater

Foreign Policy: Crash Course Government and Politics #50, CrashCourse, Published on Mar 4, 2016, Today Craig finishes up our series on U.S. Government and Politics by talking about both the least and most important aspect of government: foreign policy. Foreign policy is important because it has the potential to affect the largest number of people, but at the same time, it tends to play a minimal role in our perception of the government (unless we’re at war). Foreign policy addresses diplomacy, security, human rights, economics, and the environment at a global scale, and we’re going to talk about how our government has approached each of these policies in the past and which it tends to hold most important. As with all things political, the decisions made in fulfilling these policies can be pretty controversial, especially when considering that the President often has the last word in these issues. We hope this series has helped you better understand the way the U.S. government works and hopefully encouraged you to participate in the political process - here or wherever you may live. Thank you so much for watching!


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Oct 26, 2016, On the Campaign Trail with Former KKK Leader David Duke; 'Hollywood Medium' Tyler Henry Behind the Scenes; Trump Defends His Campaign Trial Break for New Hotel


----------



## ourwater

World of Tanks Console - Halloween Dev Diary, World of Tanks North Americn, Published on Oct 26, 2016 Learn the World of Tanks development team's Halloween plans in this behind-the-scenes look at the “Monster Mash” mode, which you can play October 28 to 31.


----------



## vela

Secrets Of The Dead on PBS.


----------



## SouthWest

Supergirl season 2 episode 1: The Adventures of Supergirl - I wasn't sure about Tyler Hoechlin when I saw the first images of him as Superman, but after seeing this episode I think he's got it down pat.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Blazers)


----------



## Kiara93

Pitch - about young women, the first who became a professional baseball player, that's new TV-series.


----------



## Trooper

The Missing: The Turtle and the Stick.

The Missing: A Prison Without Walls.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks, Thu, Oct 20, 2016, Donald Trump: 'I Will Totally Accept the Results...If I Win' | Trump: "What A Nasty Woman" (VIDEO) | Donald Just Launched Trump TV | Trump Allegeldy Told Sexual Assualt Accuser, "Don't You Know Who I Am?" | NFL Ignored Player's Admission Of Violence


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN 2 College Football : Navy vs South Florida


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Justices Ginsburg and Sotomayor, A conversation with Justices Ruth Bader Ginsburg and Sonia Sotomayor, taped at the New York City Bar Association.


----------



## ourwater

Deinstitutionalization Of Mental Institutions, Illogically Logical, Published on Apr 9, 2012


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Oct 27, 2016, Michelle Obama Joins Hillary Clinton on the Campaign Trail; Wisconsin College Student Faces Multiple Counts for Allegedly Sexually Assaulting at Least 3 Women; Early Blast of Winter Creates Problems for Travelers in the Northeast


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Cassandra 'Elvira' Peterson & Music Legend Pat Boone, First up, Cassandra Peterson, the woman behind famed Halloween character 'Elvira,' discusses her "spooktastic" career, which she's documenting in a new book called 'Elvira: Mistress of the Dark' #PIP Obama: Era of unilateralism is over., RT, Uploaded on Sep 23, 2009, At the UN General Assembly, Barack Obama declares an end to the era of U.S. unilateralism and called for all nations to take responsibility for the world's problems.


----------



## ourwater

Charles de Gaulle Documentaire: Sa vie, le devoir de combattre, France Actu² II, Published on Nov 29, 2015, Charles de Gaulle Documentaire: Sa vie, le devoir de combattre Front National - Marine Le Pen De Gaulle Le Grand Charles Episode 1


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Thu, Oct 27, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Steven Levy, editor of Backchannel, the Washington Post’s Anne Gearan, the New York Times’ David Sanger and ABC News’ Dan Harris on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television.


----------



## ourwater

RTL-SDR - Voice Activated Recording with Audacity, MKme Lab, Published on Feb 21, 2014, Tutorial on how I record audio from my USB RTL-SDR Software Defined Radios using the freeware program Audacity. I set up voice activation (VOX) so I can listen to a quick summary of all transmissions at a later time with no "dead-air" to wait through.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Oct 27, 2016, Donald Trump and Family Discuss His Path to Victory; From Homeless Heroin Addict to Millionaire Juice Mogul; Mariah Carey and FiancÃ© Reportedly On a Break


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Oct 28, 2016, Mike Pence Discusses the Campaign and Rough LaGuardia Plane Landing; Hillary Clinton and Michelle Obama Bond Over the First Lady Experience on Campaign Trail; New Sexual Assault Claims Against University of Wisconsin Student


----------



## ourwater

Croatian MP Member Says; Elites Controling The EU, Israeli News Live, Published on Oct 28, 2016, Parliament Member Ivan Pernar shocked the world just recently when Sputnik news reported Ivan as saying: NATO 'Posing a threat to the whole world like Hitler's Germany.' This afternoon MP Member of Croatia Ivan Pernar came on Israeli News Live and again shocks the World with his incredible insight on the Elite class controlling the World. Must listen to this shocking interview.


----------



## TryingMara

The Late Late Show with James Corden


----------



## duvalsi

I'm rewatching American Horror Story: Roanoke


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri. Oct. 28, 2016, Hillary Clinton blindsided by FBI email investigation; manhunt for double murder suspect; $70 million awarded to woman who sued Johnson and Johnson.


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, Krieg Nicht Lieb, Carrie puts her life on the line to get her team out of Pakistan.


----------



## ourwater

HSN | Card Making Tools & Supplies 10.05.2016 - 06 AM, HSN, Published on Oct 5, 2016, All the craft tools and accessories you need to get creative. Prices shown on the previously recorded video may not represent the current price. View hsn.com to view the current selling price.SHOP NOW


----------



## ourwater

Subspace Continuum: Steam Set-up Guide, SinnerAndTheSaint, Published on Jul 4, 2015, A guide for setting up Subspace Continuum, made with new Steam players in mind. Learn how to create a new account, what almost every menu option does, and get a few tips for setting up the game to maximize your performance and playing ability. Sorry for the bad quality. Looked fine in VLC for me, but didn't count on YT re-encoding when it converts to widescreen.


----------



## ourwater

Does Hillary have More Cajones Than Obama?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Oct 27, 2016, Big Picture Politics Panel: Valerie Ervin, Working Families Party & David Ferguson, Ferguson & Associates join Thom. One of the big frustrations a lot of progressives had with President Obama was that when they tried to block him, he would try to get all bipartisan and chummy with Republicans, even when it was clear that they were doing everything they could to undermine him - his party - and arguably the country. Say what you will about Hillary Clinton - but it’s not so clear that she’ll react the same way as President Obama did. Sure, she’s tried to appeal to Republicans as part of her campaign - but if she’s elected president - it looks like that Hillary Clinton may tackle the Republican sabotage machine head-on.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Oct 28, 2016, Fringe Church Pushes 'Miracle Cure' on the Sick and Desperate; Dolly Parton: 'Every Country Person's Dream Is to Be Part of the CMA'


----------



## ourwater

Animation Sound Design: Ben Burtt Creates the Sounds for Wall-E (Part 2 of 2), Joe Ludwig, Uploaded on Dec 30, 2009, Legendary sound designer Ben Burtt (Star Wars, Indiana Jones) shares secrets of creating the sounds of Wall-E. Included as a special feature on the 2008 DVD release of Wall-E. Video and characters © Walt Disney Pictures.


----------



## ourwater

[710] UK court rules against Uber, anti-Maduro protests hit Venezuela, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 28, 2016, OPEC met but didn't yet make a deal on an output reduction. Ameera David has the details. Polly Boiko then joins from London to take a look at a British courts ruling against Uber, possibly granting drivers more employment rights. Then, Bianca Facchinei examines the latest Dakota Access Pipeline protests that resulted in the arrests of 141 people. After, Ashlee Banks breaks down Venezuela's just increased minimum wage, which comes out to $67 per month, and the massive protests that are rocking the country. Following the break, Stefan Grant, founder of Airbnb alternative Noirbnb, tells Ameera how racial discrimination forced him to create his service. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison explains what's behind the unexpected 2.9% U.S. GDP growth, and what the news means going forward.


----------



## ourwater

The Block NZ, S03 E04


----------



## ourwater

Brexit Britain The inside story of how the Leave campaign won BBC Newsnight, Graham Hesketh, Published on Oct 29, 2016, It's one month on from the UK's referendum on EU membership. Speaking to many of the key players in the campaign on both sides, our political editor Nicholas Watt tells the inside story of how the Leave campaign won - and how the Remain camp lost this historic vote.


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race, Sorry, Guys, I'm Not Happy to See You, All one Racer wants for her birthday is a spot in the Final 3…will her birthday wish be granted? The gloves come off as one team tries to convince an airline employee to not sell tickets to another team. Will the employee comply?


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Pelicans)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN SEC College Football: Missouri vs. kentucky


----------



## ourwater

Conditions at Walter Reed Army Medical Center (Part 1), House.Resource.Org, Uploaded on Dec 29, 2010, Conditions at Walter Reed Army Medical Center (Part 1) - House Oversight Committee - 2007-03-05 - Product 196933-1-DVD - House Committee on Government Reform and Oversight. Subcommittee on National Security and Foreign Affairs. Wounded soldiers and their families, as well as U.S. Army officials testified about conditions in barracks facilities for injured soldiers at Walter Reed Army Medical Center. Among the issues addressed were the poor living conditions in building 18 at the center, the process for addressing complaints about conditions and treatment, the responses by military commanders to the complaints and conditions, corrective actions taken to date, and potential extent of similar problems at other treatment facilities. Committee members convened the hearing in an auditorium at Walter Reed, in deference to the soldiers who were to testify. Filmed by C-SPAN. Non-commercial use only. For more information see


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 10.28.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming on Oct 28, 2016


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Pac 12 College Football Oregon vs Arizona St.


----------



## ourwater

Reactive Attachment Disorder, lanical's channel, Uploaded on Jan 31, 2012, This presentation on Reactive Attachment Disorder was developed for Lee Ann Jung's IEC/EDS 522 class on Working with Families at the University of Kentucky.


----------



## ourwater

Low-Income Housing Tax Credit (LIHTC) Overview, NovogradacCPAs, Uploaded on Apr 1, 2010


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Unforgettable, Chakotay meets a woman he once loved, but he has no memory of her.


----------



## ourwater

Abandoned House #59 (Gun Shots), Published on Sep 28, 2015, Recorded last fall this house was an intense explore. The place was very decayed and falling apart. I found dates from the mid 80's to the early 90's inside. Likely was abandoned in the early 90's No history on it but from the Christmas tag i found that was inscribed "To Grandma" looks to have been an older person who likely died. looks to be a simple farmhouse from the early 1900's


----------



## ourwater

Prosecutors Run Amok?, The Federalist Society, The Federalist Society, Published on Nov 14, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 10/28/16: Weiner Sexting Scandal Enters Election, The Big Picture RT. Published on Oct 29, 2016, Tonight’s Rumble discusses the FBI’s interest in Hillary-related emails in an unrelated case, why police are committing acts of violence in North Dakota on behalf of the fossil fuel industry, and Thom discusses the U.S. economy growing 2.9% in the third quarter with the Center for Economic Policy and Research’s Mark Weisbrot.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC College Football: Texas Vs. Baylor


----------



## ourwater

Futurama, Stench and Stenchibility, Zoidberg's budding romance with a flower shop owner who cannot smell his unpleasant odor is tested when he's given the opportunity to give her a nose transplant.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Abc College Football: FSU vs. Clemson


----------



## ourwater

@#@, zMas_Kung, Streamed live on Aug 14, 2016, ดูฉันเล่น Asphalt Nitro!


----------



## TryingMara

48 Hours


----------



## ourwater

The FBI Files, Deadly Threat, A suspected drug dealer would stop at nothing to keep local and federal authorities from building a case against him. When his organization started targeting the government itself, federal agencies went on high alert.


----------



## ourwater

The Six Million Dollar Man, The Price of Liberty, Bitter explosive expert Robert Meyer arranges for the Liberty Bell to be stolen, rigs it with three bombs and demands five million dollars. Complications mount up and Steve Austin is forced to ask imprisoned bomb expert Linstrom to help defuse Meyer's handiwork.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Nuggets)


----------



## TryingMara

The Exorcist


----------



## ourwater

Live coverage: deadly plane crash on I-285, FOX 5 Atlanta, Streamed live on May 8, 2015


----------



## Trooper

The Invisible Woman (2013).


----------



## ourwater

Apple Mac Event After Thoughts, Eli the Computer Guy, Streamed live on Oct 27, 2016, Are the New Lineup of Mac's worth the price..?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Football: Redskins vs. Bengals


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Football: Saints vs. Seahawks


----------



## ourwater

Top Places to See in the Faroe Islands, Davidsbeenhere, Published on Sep 7, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Oct 30, 2016, Hillary Clinton Email Scandal Returns as Election Draws Near; Guests: Tim Kaine, Kellyanne Conway, Adam Schiff, Bob Goodlatte, Jon Karl, EJ Dionne, Stephanie Rawlings Blake, Matt Schlapp, Ana Navarro


----------



## ourwater

US congress vote unanimous to ban Aboutalebi in New York as Tehran new ambassador to United Nation, Manuchehr lenziran, Published on Apr 11, 2014


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S06 E26


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Oct 30, 2016, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Vice Presidential Nominee Gov. Mike Pence (R-IN), Clinton Campaign Manager Robby Mook, House Intelligence Committee Chair Devin Nunes (R-CA) & a Sunday Panel of George Will, Charles Lane, Gerald Seib, Lisa Boothe.


----------



## ourwater

Physical Safeguards in your Security Risk Assessment, PM, Published on Aug 8, 2013, Physical safeguards is another aspect of your Security Risk Assessment that you need to consider. Rebecca Morehead gives examples of what you should be looking for while doing your SRA.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fox NFL Football: Packers vs. Falcons


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, Avery-body Dance Now, Avery is thrilled to be going to her first dance with Wes.


----------



## ourwater

Against Owning Information, i.e. 'intellectual property', V for Voluntary Library, Uploaded on Mar 22, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Uncle Grandpa, Fool Moon, Strange things start happening when Uncle Grandpa installs a moon roof in the RV.


----------



## ourwater

John Maxwell Law 14 The Law of the Buy in, ProfessorMathur, Published on Nov 17, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Tomb Raider Underworld: Costal Thailand - Quick Walkthrough, LaraCroft MP, Published on Jan 12, 2013


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Football Night In America : Dallas Cowboys vs Eagles


----------



## ourwater

Supernanny, S10 E09


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Original Series, The Menagerie, Part 2, Spock hijacks the Enterprise to return an injured Captain Pike to Talos IV.


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters, Spirits of Jersey, Grant, Jason, and the rest of the TAPS team heads to Atlantic City to try their luck with a local favorite of folklore. Next, the crew heads to Asbury Park and the home of acclaimed author, Stephen Crane.


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth, His Word As a Biden, Clinton bets on the one man who could sway swing states her way: Joe Biden.


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain season finale......nice.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Peter's Two Dads, After Peter's dad dies, he finds out that his real father lives in Ireland; Stewie realizes that he likes when Lois spanks him, so he purposely gets into trouble.


----------



## doe deer

criminal minds


----------



## ourwater

Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness Review (N64), kNIGHTWING01, Uploaded on Dec 12, 2008, Castlevania Legacy Of Darkness Review. Review #85 of Kwing Reviews. Legacy of Darkness took me almost a yr to ... put together. But I think it was worth it. Check out my Review for Castlevania Legacy of Darkness and be sure to watch my other Castlevania Reviews including the Brand New Judgment one!


----------



## ourwater

Sleeper Cell, Salesman, Darwyn struggles to maintain his cover as commander of a cell.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Well


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Iliza On Comedy, Hecklers, and Girl Logic, Stand-up comedian Iliza Shlesinger discusses her new Netflix special, ‘Confirmed Kills,’ explains why she addresses sexual assault in her act – but not sex – and explains the concept of girl logic to Larry.


----------



## blue53669

Halloween wars finale (baking/pumpkin carving contest)


----------



## DC1994

Just finished watching American Horror Story season 5... most gory season yet I think. Not good for those who don't cope well with blood (like me), I was cringing quite a lot lol.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Halloween on 'GMA': It's a Celebrity Pokemon Party!; Potential Repercussions for FBI Director's Actions Around Clinton Email Review; Cubs' Game 5 Win Keeps Their World Series Hopes Alive #PIP MEDTEC Europe 2014, Medtec Europe, Published on Oct 24, 2014, MEDTEC Europe, 3-5 June 2014, Messe Stuttgart, Stuttgart, Germany


----------



## ourwater

Bhooli Bhatiyari Haunting Hunt - The Obscureness (Part-I). Amit Mohan Sharma, Published on Jul 29, 2012, Bhooli Bhatiyari is the 'so-called' haunted fortress of Tughlaq, situated near Karol Bagh. It is said that no guards were ever able to guard this place in evening. Police blocks the road during night and this is a total no-man land as the sun sets.


----------



## ourwater

SR 6: Raymond to Chehalis, WA via Dashcam 051814, HHSEAWAUSA, Published on May 25, 2014, This has always been a favorite drive of mine, State Route 6 between US 101 at Raymond and I-5 at Chehalis, WA is a highway that, unlike the recent US 99 in 1944 video I shot, this is pretty much the same as it was in 1944, only the name has changed, whis was PSH (Primary State Highway) 12 of the old Washington State highway system, that was changed in the early 1960's. Much of this route is adjacent to the old Northern Pacific (Burlington Northern) branch line that once served Willapa Bay and is now in the process of becoming a recreation trail for Lewis and Pacific Counties, while the active railroad tracks crossed 3 times from S. Fork Chehalis River to Chehalis is the Centralia - Chehalis Railroad, a steam powered tourist line. One interesting and unexpected thing happened about 3/4 of the way through this video: There were a group of Studebakers on a drive in the opposite direction I was travelling west of Adna. Although SR 6 ends at Interstate 5 today, I went on into Chehalis and ended at Market Blvd., where PSH 12 would have ended at US 99 back in the day!


----------



## ourwater

Panel Discussion: How to measure the effectiveness of financial education initiatives?, European Securities and Markets Authority (ESMA), Published on Nov 7, 2014, Panel Discussion: How to measure the effectiveness of financial education initiatives? Presentations: Daniele Vander Espt, FSMA Cate Fisher, MAS


----------



## ourwater

[711] Canada, EU sign long delayed CETA trade deal, Boom Bust, Published on Oct 31, 2016, Prosecutors have dropped the fraud charges against South African finance Minister Pravin Gordhan; plus a new study finds racial bias by some Uber and Lyft drivers. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at Iceland's parliamentary election results. Afterwards, Alex Mihailovich breaks down the just signed EU-Canadian CETA trade deal, and the agreement between GE and Baker Hughes to merger their oil and gas businesses. Following the break, Dean Baker, co-founder of the Center for Economic and Policy Research and author the new book "Rigged," tells Edward Harrison why free trade isn't always fair, and what's ahead for the TTIP and TPP. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward has more on CETA, and whether or not TTIP is dead as a result.


----------



## ourwater

Is Pixar FAILING? (Are They Making TOO Many Sequels?), Saberspark, Published on Jun 30, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Whose Line is it Anyway US, S12 E09


----------



## ourwater

Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans, Inauguration of the Arbrau Defence Forces, Tekkadan's Earth branch, which is now serving as a military advisor to Arbrau, is consumed with preparing the launch ceremony for the Arbrau Defense Forces. At Makanai's request, They take charge of security for the ceremony venue.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

local news


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Fri, Oct 28, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Kellyanne Conway, campaign manager for Donald Trump, Matt Bennett, former deputy assistant to President Bill Clinton, Republican strategist Mike Murphy, NBC News’ Kasie Hunt and Katy Tur.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN Monday Night Countdown


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN Monday Night Football: Vikings vs. Bears


----------



## ourwater

NES Longplay [129] Chip 'n Dale: Rescue Rangers 2, World of Longplays, Uploaded on Oct 6, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 10/31/16: Native American Activists Protest CNN, The Big Picture RT, Streamed live 3 hours ago, Tonight’s Rumble discusses how FBI Director Comey may have broken the law by meddling with the election, the protest of CNN by the Indigenous Life Movement, and Thom discusses the horrors of globalization with The Center for Economic and Policy Research’s Dean Baker, author of “Rigged: How Globalization and the Rules of the Modern Economy Were Structured to Make the Rich Richer.”


----------



## ourwater

Jurassic World - Deleted Scenes (Spanish subtitles), Miguel, Published on Oct 6, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Oct 31, 2016, FBI Investigators Continue to Analyze Emails Found on Computer of Clinton Aide's Husband; Bomb Scare on Spirit Airlines Plane Leaving From Fort Lauderdale; Ryan Scott Miller Is Known for Creating Special Halloween Costumes for His Son


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks, Thu, Oct 20, 2016, Donald Trump: 'I Will Totally Accept the Results...If I Win' | Trump: "What A Nasty Woman" (VIDEO) | Donald Just Launched Trump TV | Trump Allegeldy Told Sexual Assualt Accuser, "Don't You Know Who I Am?" | NFL Ignored Player's Admission Of Violence


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, Oct 31, 2016, Lena Dunham on Campaign Trail, Courting All Important Millennial Vote; Life as Donald Trump, Hillary Clinton Impersonators; Bob The Drag Queen Surprises 9-Year-Old Dressed as Bob The Drag Queen #PIP Legion vs MLA 2v2 | AndreasG + KillerKiwi vs Alfredo + TheTitan | PA 414, Marshall, Published on Jul 10, 2016, A great game from a recent tourney stream; Clopsey 16, a 2v2 Swiss. Alfredothefish and TheTitan take on AndreasG and KillerKiwi! Video quality was from stream.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Feb 7, 2012, Job Openings: Where to Apply; White House Blinks Amid Catholic Church Anger?; Syria Hears From Assad's Wife


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Vikings vs. Bears)


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, James Clapper, James Clapper, director of National Intelligence, taped at the Council on Foreign Relations.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Ted Koppel; Eric Kandel, A conversation with jounalist Ted Koppel about the presidential election. We conclude with Eric Kandel, discussing his latest book "Reductionism in Art and Brain Science: Bridging the Two Cultures."


----------



## ourwater

Libertyland Amusement Park - Abandoned - Memphis - U.S.A, American Ghost Towns., Published on Dec 19, 2014, - Abandonrd - Memphis - U.S.A Libertyland was an amusement park located in Memphis, Tennessee. Opened on July 4, 1976, it was located at 940 Early Maxwell Blvd. It closed due to financial reasons in 2005.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Nov 1, 2016, Trump Moves Ahead of Clinton in Latest Polls; Fatal Halloween Hayride Collision; Mel Gibson Talks 'Hacksaw Ridge' on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

Karla & Jonas [2010]


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 11.01.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## ourwater

Understanding the Link Between Context and Episodic Memory, UCDavis, Uploaded on Apr 1, 2010, Michael Kahana (University of Pennsylvania) uses mathematical modeling and computational techniques to study human memory. Episodic memory refers to memory for events that are embedded in a temporal context. This includes both memory for significant life events and memory for common daily activities.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: N.Illnois vs. Bowling Green


----------



## ourwater

[712] Pipeline explosion sends wholesale gasoline skyrocketing, Boom Bust, Published on Nov 1, 2016, A pipeline explosion in Alabama is sending wholesale gasoline prices skyrocketing, while crude oil continues to drop. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei examines a World Bank report raising the alarm over the Libyan economy, which the organization says is on the verge of collapse. After, Manuel Rapalo takes a look at new FCC rules restricting what customer data Internet Service Providers can share with third-parties. Following the break, Marshall Auerback, research associate at the Levy Economics Institute, gives his take on what is the best type of public healthcare option, and his views on U.S. foreign policy. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison breaks down a German-Chinese trade spat over potentially sensitive technologies.


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars, Conspiracy, Clone trooper Tup is undergoing a medical examination in the sterile laboratories of Kamino to find the motives for his shocking attack on the Jedi master. For the examination to succeed, trooper Fives must enter the depth of Tup's mind.


----------



## ourwater

Dark Energy, Cosmology part 2: Crash Course Astronomy #43, CrashCourse, Published on Dec 17, 2015, The majority of the universe is made up of a currently mysterious entity that pervades space: dark energy. We don’t know exactly what it is, but we do know that dark energy accelerates the expansion of space. We think this means the Universe will expand forever, even as our view of it shrinks while space expands faster all the time.


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture RT Live Stream, The Big Picture RT, Streamed live 3 hours ago #PIP De Unge Moedre S01 E06


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Alan Dershowitz: Comey Violated DOJ Policy in Clinton Email Case, Legal scholar Alan Dershowitz tells Larry that FBI Director James Comey violated Justice Dept. policy by disclosing the new look into emails tied to Hillary Clinton. Then, filmmaker Fisher Stevens takes on climate change in his new doc 'Before the Flood.' #PIP The Key to Repairing Damaged Relationships, Doctor Neha, Published on Aug 6, 2015


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Mon, Oct 31, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Jason Miller, senior communications adviser for the Donald Trump campaign, Republican strategist Susan Del Percio, Democratic strategist Lis Smith and NBC News' Pete Williams. #PIP Bad Bascomb [1946]


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Nov 1, 2016, Clinton on the Defensive, Unleashes New Attack on Trump; Deadly Bus Crash in Baltimore; Fighting Back Against Bullying.


----------



## ourwater

COC.SN GOHOWITCH TH8 3 Star Strategy Ep4., HTHH Nguyen, Published on Sep 8, 2015, RememberTo share like and subscribe. Các bạn nhớ share like và sub cho mình nhá. Vì nó free. Have Fun.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Tue, Nov 1, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by A.J. Delgado, Trump campaign senior adviser, Jon Ralston, editor of Ralston Reports, SurveyMonkey’s Jon Cohen, former Congressman Harold Ford of Tennessee, and NBC News’ Katy Tur.


----------



## ourwater

Nick Sibicky Go Lecture #132 - Go Creators Invitational, Nick Sibicky, Published on Jul 13, 2015, Review of a recent tournament game against another Go content creator.


----------



## SouthWest

Black Mirror season 3 episode 2: Playtest

After that I watched Sleuths, Spies and Sorcerers: Andrew Marr's Paperback Heroes episode 2: Fantasy - I wanted something a little more insightful but I enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Nov 1, 2016, Democrat Jason Kander's Senate Race Is Shaking Up Missouri; Lil Wayne on His Controversial Lyrics, Rikers Island and Black Lives Matter; First Look Inside Bob Dylan's London Gallery


----------



## ourwater

Return on investment ROI ch 11 p 2 -Managerial accounting CPA exam, Farhat's Accounting Lectures, Published on Oct 19, 2014, Residual income, common fixed cost, Return on investment, ROI, segment margin, traceable fixed cost Present value of single amount, present value of annuity, ordinary annuity, annuity due, future value of annuity, future value of annuity, return on investment, net present value, NPV, internal rate of return, IRR, payback period, cost of capital, capital budgeting, simple rate of return, Ratio analysis, book value per share, return on stockholders equity, return on equity, payout ratio, retention ratio, financial statement analysis, profitability ratio, long term solvency ratio,


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Alan Dershowitz: Comey Violated DOJ Policy in Clinton Email Case. Legal scholar Alan Dershowitz tells Larry that FBI Director James Comey violated Justice Dept. policy by disclosing the new look into emails tied to Hillary Clinton. Then, filmmaker Fisher Stevens takes on climate change in his new doc 'Before the Flood.'


----------



## ourwater

Archer, Once Bitten, While on mission in Turkmenistan, a snake bites Archer in a special place which sends him on a hallucinatory journey.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Nov 2, 2016, Iowa Manhunt on in Slaying of 2 Police Officers; Cubs Win Forces World Series Game 7; Dierks Bentley Performs Live on From Nashville


----------



## ourwater

Woody Woodpecker Best Episodes Compilation Nonstop Fun!, Woody Woodpecker Show, Published on Apr 18, 2016


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPNU College Football Live


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now,Sergey “Krusher” Kovalev Sits Down With Larry King, Larry visits Russian boxing champion Sergey Kovalev’s training facility for a special interview with the light heavyweight titleholder as he prepares to defend his belt on November 19th against American challenger Andre Ward!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

local news live


----------



## ourwater

LTE speed tests using E3276 USB Modem and Poynting outdoor , Andre Fourie, Published on Mar 28, 2013, We did some LTE speed tests on the Vodacom LTE Network in March 2013. We tested from our offices in Samrand using the HUAWEI E3276 modem. The first test was done with only the internal antennas of the router, then we connected one high gain Log P and thereafter another high gain Log P mounted horizontally. This give the full MiMo effect. Please note it was on the Vodacom trial network that uses limited spectrum. Speeds will increase significantly with full bandwidth LTE deployment. Relative variations in speed increase will be similar.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; Neil Shen; Taylor Goldsmith, A discussion about the new emails pertinent to the investigation into Hillary Clinton’s private server. Neil Shen, founder of Sequoia Capital China. Taylor Goldsmith, singer and guitarist for the band Dawes, performing on set.


----------



## ourwater

Russia Moves into Survival Mode, Israeli News Live, Published on Nov 2, 2016, Russia has very few allys in the World, and they plan as if there is no one that would come to their aide. Defense Minister Sergei Shoygu spoke to colleagues about the aggressive offensive move of NATO on its Western Border. And Russia keeps with years of tradition in training 200,000 youngsters how to survive and battle at the same time.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: Toledo vs. Akron


----------



## ourwater

Medium, No One to Watch Over Me, Allison is lead to a body, but while they wait for an ID she has an encounter with the ghost; meanwhile, Joe is having difficulty adjusting back to work since his leave.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

World Series On Fox Game 7 Cubs vs. Indians


----------



## ourwater

Just One Morning of One Schoolgirl. "Real Russia" ep.138 (4K), Real Russia, Subscribe, Published on May 30, 2016, Too many people told me that they are missing more of just a simple videos of a daily life in Russia. So here it is. Actually, pretty raw video filmed "as is".


----------



## ourwater

Total Response Example #2 (Part 2/3), Adam Panagos, Published on Jan 30, 2016. The total response y(t) of a linear system can be written as the sum of its zero-input response and zero-state response, where the zero-state response is computed via the convolution integral.


----------



## Jermster91

American Horror Story Roanoke.


----------



## ourwater

World Series On Fox Game 7 Cubs vs. Indians


----------



## ourwater

Mass Effect 2 - Kasumi's Stolen Memory (Long Video Test), jj0ck33, Uploaded on Jan 6, 2011, This was a bit of a travesty for several reasons: * This really should have been done as the Soldier, a much better class for a mission like this. Don't get me


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Nov 3, 2010, Obama Takes Responsibility for 'Shellacking'; Exclusive: Nancy Pelosi Responds to Election Loss; Obama Coalition Fails to Vote in Full Force


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Nov 2, 2016, 2 Iowa Police Officers Ambushed and Killed While Sitting in Their Patrol Cars; Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump in a Virtual Tie; Wisconsin High School Uses Controversial Method to Warn Students About Safe Driving


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Wed, Nov 2, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Michael Steele, Democratic strategist Karine-Jean Pierre, Republican strategist Dave Kochel, SkyBridge Capital founder Anthony Scaramucci, and the Waterloo Cedar Falls Courier’s Christina Crippes. #PIP Military Security Clearance - Air Force, Aaron Pe,nnington, Published on May 5, 2015, Military Security Clearance - Air Force for your job


----------



## ourwater

The Emerald Forest [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Clippers)


----------



## butterskenny

South Park
Episode 8 Season 15


----------



## ourwater

Endocentric Meaning, ADictionary, Published on Apr 26, 2015, Video shows what endocentric means. fulfilling the same grammatical role as one of its constituents.. Endocentric Meaning. How to pronounce, definition audio dictionary. How to say endocentric. Powered by MaryTTS, Wiktionary


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; Jon Meacham; Tommy Hilfiger, A continued look at the election and developments in the investigation into Hillary Clinton’s private email server. Jon Meacham, whose book on George H. W. Bush was just released in paperback. We conclude with fashion designer Tommy Hilfiger.


----------



## ourwater

NFS Most Wanted 2012: Online feat. Cheater "RTS-Psycho-Rage" (31.05.2015) (#513), DriveR13G27, Published on Jun 3, 2015, Need For Speed Most Wanted (2012) - Online


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, All About Allison, Carrie needs Allison's help. Quinn's plans change.


----------



## Cassafras

NCIS!


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Nov 3, 2016, Chicago Cubs Win World Series for 1st Time in 108 Years; Hillary Clinton, Donald Trump Go All Out in Final Campaign Push; Biggest Moments at the 50th Annual CMA Awards.


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made, Decorative Mouldings Commercial Pulleys Industrial Rubber Hose Sheet Vinyl Flooring


----------



## ourwater

Cops, S22 E03


----------



## snowpatrol

Black Mirror, it's amazing  It's such a dark and powerful show, a black mirror of current society in a way. I absolutely recommend the show


----------



## ourwater

[713] Moody's: UK could face another downgrade, Boom Bust, Published on Nov 2, 2016, Moody's is warning that the U.K. could face a downgrade if it doesn't get its post-Brexit trading pacts in order. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at new reports claiming the Pentagon may ask for another $500 million for the long-delayed and expensive F-35 fighter jet program. After, Manuel Rapalo breaks down stats showing that the SEC may be overwhelmed and reviewing too few investment advisers. Following the break, Peter Schiff, CEO of Euro Pacific Capital, gives Ameera his thoughts on the state of the U.S. economy, the Fed's decision to again not hike interest rates, and which presidential candidate may be best for the economy. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison examines falling oil prices and the impact of an uncertain OPEC production deal.


----------



## ourwater

Extreme Makeover Home Edition, The Swenson Lee Family


----------



## ourwater

Full Show 11/2/2016: Eli Lilly Feels The Bern, The Big Picture RT, Published on Nov 3, 2016, In tonight’s Lone Liberal Rumble, Thom talks with Tim Cavanaugh of the American Media Institute and Travis Korson of Madison Strategies about Bernie Sanders' slam on Eli Lilly, the far-right's voter intimidation push, and Senator Burr’s promise to obstruct any Supreme Court picks by a President Hillary Clinton. Later on in the show, Thom is joined by actress and Progressive Democrats of America Board Member Mimi Kennedy to discuss election hacking, and the new short film Fraction Magic.


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made, Seat-belts Windows Wax Figurines Hot Air Balloons


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Thursday Night Football Buccaneers vs Falcons


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, In the Cards, Jake and Nog risk an intergalactic incident in an innocent quest to lift Sisko's spirits.#PIP De Unge Moedre, S01 E09


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Nov 2, 2016, Chicago Cubs Win 2016 World Series; PA Students' Mock Election Captures Provocative Real Election Snapshot; These Texas Women Had Plastic Surgery to Look Like Ivanka Trump #PIP Candy Crush Jelly Saga Level 241 - 250, Pete Peppers, Published on May 11, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, 2016 Race: Polls Tighten, But Electoral Map Favors Clinton, Although polls show a tightening race between Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump, the path to 270 Electoral College votes looks like smooth travel for Hillary. Larry takes a look with a G.W. Bush insider and former Arizona Gov. Jan Brewer.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 11.3.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 52 minutes ago


----------



## Excaliber

Timeless: The Alamo


----------



## ourwater

The Walking Dead, The Day Will Come When You Won't Be, Having been brutally overpowered by Negan and his gang of Saviors, Rick and his group kneel helplessly as they suffer a heavy loss, leaving everyone traumatized.


----------



## ourwater

Fail Safe [1964[


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Nov 3, 2016, Clinton Notes Women Couldn't Vote the Last Time the Chicago Cubs Won the World Series; Walter Scott Jury Selection Raises Questions; Anthony Rizzo Pockets Baseball, Ending the Chicago Cubs' 108-Year World Series Drought


----------



## ourwater

Polish wz.28 BAR: Shooting, History, Disassembly, Forgotten Weapons, Published on Mar 8, 2016


----------



## SouthWest

Insecure episode 4: Thirsty as F**k, and Supergirl season 2 episode 2: The Last Children of Krypton

I am really loving Supergirl. It's genuine comic book fun with action, a lot of optimism and great laughs. I'm looking forward to the CW team-up with Arrow, The Flash and Legends of Tomorrow.


----------



## Shazzy123

elfen lied


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Thu, Nov 3, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Democratic communications consultant Tracy Sefl, Republican strategist Sarah Isgur Flores, the Washington Post’s Matea Gold, National Review’s Eliana Johnson and NBC News’ Katy Tur. #PIP How to Reverse a Fatty Liver, Eric Berg, Published on Apr 20, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang Filming Locations. Then and Now, Vinny Cox, Published on Jun 4, 2013, Four and a half minutes of then and now comparisons of some of the most iconic British locations used in the film.


----------



## ourwater

The Inbetweeners, Girlfriend, Will finds out that going to a mixed sex school isn’t too bad after all as he pulls Charlotte Hinchcliffe, the most popular girl in the year above who also happens to be fit and, according to rumour, sexually precocious.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Kathy Griffin On Trump, Britney, and Her New Tell-all, Just shy of the presidential election, Kathy Griffin waxes political about her many run-ins with Donald Trump and Anthony Weiner’s troubling proclivities. Plus, Kathy on her new tell-all and the life-changing advice Jane Fonda offered her after a breakup.


----------



## ourwater

Keeping The Plot Twist Secret! ★ Writing Advice, M. KIRIN, ublished on Apr 10, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Nov 3, 2016, Evangelical Voters Struggle Between Choosing Trump and Clinton; How Meditation Can Help With Election Stress; Oprah Reveals Her Favorite Things of 2016


----------



## ourwater

How To Get Rid Of Debt Collectors [Prank Call], Jack Vale Film, Published on Aug 1, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Larry Kudlow; 'The Crown', Larry Kudlow on his new book “JFK and the Reagan Revolution." "The Crown." Charlie is joined by creator and writer Peter Morgan, director Stephen Daldry, and three stars of the series: Matt Smith, John Lithgow and Claire Foy.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks, Thu, Oct 27, 2016, Announcing Election Night Protest Rally At Clinton HQ | Bernie Takes The Fight To Hillary's Corporate Cabinet Picks | Gary Johnson MELTS DOWN After Tax Policy Question | Jill Stein Has Investments In Fossil Fuel Companies | Rich Instagram


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, Rush, The agents encounter a group of teenagers who somehow move faster than the eye can see.


----------



## ourwater

[715] Oil headed for a new, Boom Bust, Published on Nov 4, 2016, The value of Egypt's currency takes a major plunge bringing it to 13 pounds on the dollar. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at the current decline in illegal immigration as accounted for in the U.S. workforce. After that, RT Correspondent, Anya Parampil takes a look at Chinese spending and their recent $1 billion purchase of Dick Clark Productions. Following the break, Rick Rule, President and CEO of Sprott U.S. Holdings Inc., talks gold, oil, and silver, and what this means for the dollar. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison examines employment rates, breaking down what full employment looks like.


----------



## twitchy666

*Westworld*

original movie was 100,000,000 times better

this world ain't mproving


----------



## ourwater

What I learned When My Car was Stolen (What to do if your car is stolen), Hail Mary Productions, Published on Jan 31, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Is The FBI A Bastion of Trumpism?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Nov 4, 2016, Big Picture Politics Panel: Angela Morabito, StandUnited.org & Sam Sacks, The District Sentinel join Thom. New reports suggest that the FBI is a bastion of Trumpism. Could this explain its ongoing intervention into one of the nastiest presidential elections in recent history?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: UConn vs Temple


----------



## ourwater

Top 10 Ridiculously Fun Facts About American Presidents — TopTenzNet, TopTenz, Published on May 7, 2015


----------



## ourwater

League of Legends #362 Random Game : BUUUUM, FabieZ, Published on Oct 30, 2014


----------



## Trooper

BBC Click. Can't remember what episode though...


----------



## ourwater

Duncan vs. Duncan, Teddy and PJ decide to throw a house party.


----------



## ourwater

Primetime! ►Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare◄ Multiplayer & Zombies Gameplay PS4, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 4 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Terminator [1984]


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters, Two to Tango, The TAPS team heads to the Burlington County Prison Museum (formerly the Burlington County Jail), a national historic landmark located in the heart of historic Mount Holly, NJ. Completed in 1811 and in constant use until the mid-1960?s, the jail served as the last home to countless prisoners condemned to execution.


----------



## ourwater

Polish Studio (2016-08-13) - News from Poland, Polish Credit Union, Published on Aug 15, 2016, Polish Studio (2016-08-13) - News from Poland


----------



## ourwater

Superships, Deep Sea Cable Guys, When an undersea cable breaks, millions of communication pathways are shut down. The Cable Ship, Atlantic Guardian, which is on 24 hour stand-by in Baltimore, Maryland, demonstrates how quickly it can search for and repair these important cables.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Nov 4, 2016, Missing Woman Found Shackled in Storage Container 2 Months After Disappearance; 2.8 Million Washing Machines Being Recalled Over Explosion Risk; Megyn Kelly Reportedly Writes About Sexual Harassment in New Book.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Nov 4, 2016, The Final Push Before Election Day; 2 Former Aides of Gov. Chris Christie Convicted in Bridgegate Scandal; 5 Million People Celebrate the Chicago Cubs' World Series Victory


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## TryingMara

The Exorcist


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Espn College Football: Vanderbilt vs. Auburn


----------



## ourwater

How to Draw English singer Ellie Goulding Drawing, KIDS CARTOON DRAWINGS, Published on Feb 27, 2016, How to Draw English singer and multi instrumentalist Ellie Goulding Drawing


----------



## ourwater

Raising Hope, Yo Zappa Do: Part 1, Jimmy and Sabrina tie the knot and get their first gift!


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Nov 4, 2016, Donald Trump Accuser Speaks Out; How the Presidential Election May Affect the Trump Brand; When Dad Is For Trump, But Daughter Is For Clinton; Tarot Card Reader Gazes into Election 2016


----------



## ourwater

Jueves 11-03-2004 LOVG.-, Mrjoann100, Uploaded on Apr 9, 2011, También conocidos como el 11-M. Fue una serie de ataques terroristas a las líneas de trenes de Madrid. Tras 10 explosiones casi simultaneas, en tempranas horas de la mañana (7.36-7.40 am), afectando a una gran cantidad de personas que usaban el transporte público para movilizarse a través de la ciudad, para llegar a sus destinos. Más tarde la policía detonó dos bombas más que no habían estallado, desactivando una tercera que permitió identificar a los autores. Fallecieron 191 personas, y más de 1.700 resultaron heridas.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: Oregon vs. USC


----------



## ourwater

NTA International News at 7pm 05-12-2015, NTA News, Streamed live on Dec 5, 2015, Live News Broadcast from Nigerian Television Authority. Abuja, Nigeria


----------



## ourwater

Titanfall 2 (PC) - Multiplayer, slipknotweb, Streamed live 5 hours ago, Titanfall 2 multiplayer gameplay. PC.


----------



## ourwater

Yoksul [1986]


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Animated Series, Albatross, Dr. McCoy is arrested and charged with causing an alien plague.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 11.4.16, The Young Turksm, Started streaming on Nov 4, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ER, The Dance We Do, Maggie's emotional instability worsens. She refuses her medication, becomes combative and flees the hospital. Abby finds solace with Kovac. The gang member girlfriend of Benton's deceased nephew knows who killed the dead boy who was hated for his antigang stance.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Chelsea/Everton
~ Big Love
~ Salem


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Guerilla My Dreams


----------



## TryingMara

The Graham Norton Show


----------



## Trooper

The Missing: Statice


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fox NFL Football: Dallas Cowboys vs. Cleveland Browns


----------



## CopadoMexicano

CBS NFL Football: Colts vs. Packers


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Nov 6, 2016, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Vice Presidential Nominee Gov. Mike Pence (R-IN), Chief Clinton Strategist Joel Benenson & a Sunday Panel of Karl Rove, Bob Woodward, Dana Perino, Juan Williams #PIP Прохождение Mass Effect 3 - часть 62:Огонь со всех орудий!!!, KromleksGame, Published on Sep 27, 2014


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBC Football Night In America: Raiders vs. Broncos


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Nov 6, 2016, The 2016 Presidential Election is Here; Guests: John Podesta, Reince Priebus, Nate Silver, Alex Castellanos, Stephanie Cutter, Matthew Dowd, Rep. Keith Ellison, Kristen Soltis Anderson#PIP Charges dropped in burglar death case, ODN, Uploaded on Apr 19, 2010


----------



## CopadoMexicano

the walking dead


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth, Nobody F***ing Knows, It's crunch time in a race that's either up for grabs or already decided. #PIP The TRUE Story Of Puerto Rico: Population Control, Genocide, Columbus & More, Nephtali1981, Published on Aug 9, 2015


----------



## AllTheSame

Sunday night football.


----------



## ourwater

Inception [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Cops, S16 E11


----------



## ourwater

Location Location Location, S16 E04


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Cell


----------



## ourwater

Croc Diaries - Croc School For Bindi (Part 5), frighttrain260, Uploaded on Mar 10, 2009


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Kunal Nayyar On 'Big Bang,' Future Roles, and Politics, Actor Kunal Nayyar joins Larry for a well-rounded chat about the future of his mega-hit sitcom 'The Big Bang Theory,' voicing a role for the animated film 'Trolls,' his plans to break into Bollywood, and some politics!


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Nov 7, 2016, FBI Director Confirms Original Decision on Clinton Email Investigation; Nate Silver Looks at the 2016 Election by the Numbers; Missing California Mother's Cellphone Found


----------



## ourwater

Good Luck Charlie, Name That Baby!, Bob and Amy have everyone in the family start weighing in with baby names.


----------



## Sean87

11/22/63 Stephen King


----------



## CopadoMexicano

espn highly questionable


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Al Hunt; David Adjaye; Carole Bayer Sager, An update on the election with Al Hunt. David Adjaye, founder and principal architect of Adjaye Associates. Grammy and Academy Award-winning lyricist Carole Bayer Sager.


----------



## ourwater

Data Warehouse and Business Intelligence: Designing the Multidimensional Data Model, minderchen, Published on Nov 10, 2013, From performance measure to multidimensional data model


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Fri, Nov 4, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Sean Spicer, chief strategist for the Republican National Committee, Democratic strategist Bill Burton, RealClearPolitics’ Caitlin Huey-Burns and comedian and entertainer George Lopez.


----------



## ourwater

Medium, Ghost in the Machine, Allison's birthday gift for Joe starts sending her messages, and a highway sniper terrorizes Phoenix.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

espn monday night countdown


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S17 E06


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Monday Night Football: Seahawks vs. Bills


----------



## ourwater

[716] New emissions cheating device found on Audi vehicles?, Boom Bust, Published on Nov 7, 2016, The U.K.'s Tesco Bank was hit by hackers, with 20,000 customers affected. Plus, a new emissions cheating device has allegedly been found on some Audi vehicles. Edward Harrison has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei reports from Berlin to get an international take on the view of the U.S. presidential election. James Galbraith, professor of government at the University of Texas - Austin, then tells Ameera David what he thinks of U.S. inequality and some so-called "myths." After the break, Peter Schiff, CEO of Euro Pacific Capital, breaks down whether GDP numbers are all their cracked up to be. And finally, in The Big Deal, Ed Schultz joins Ed Harrison for an election-eve political breakdown. #PIP Game Of Thrones da Telltale #1 - Prólogo (Casamento Vermelho) - Gameplay, Game of Thrones Brazil, Published on Sep 15, 2016, Fala Khalasar, beleza? Este é a primeira parte do gameplay do jogo de Game Of Thrones da Telltale! Neste vídeo: Prólogo


----------



## ourwater

Snow adds an unwelcome obstacle for many who work outdoors, The Boston Globe, Uploaded on Jan 28, 2011, (Boston Globe) For many who work outdoors, the snow adds an unwelcome obstacle to their everyday jobs.


----------



## ourwater

The FBI Files, Season 7, EP. 4, The Shootist


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, Shadowplay, Odo and Dax try to solve the mystery of an alien planet whose inhabitants are disappearing without explanation.


----------



## ourwater

Did Comey Kill Dem Senate Hopes?, Are Long Voter Lines Good For Democracy?, Comey... The Man Everyone Hates, The Big Picture RT, Published on Nov 7, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Do I Need A Business License or Tax ID For My Ministry?, Street Bishops, Published on Mar 19, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bills vs. Seahawks)


----------



## blue53669

HIMYM - one of the best shows evahhh!


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, Nov 7, 2016, Vote Swapping App Helps Voters Trade Votes to Swing States; Family Installs Electric Fence, Dog Cage to Protect Trump Signs #PIP Zyll (1984), DudeMobileSG, Published on Jun 22, 2014, A warrior ventures his way towards a castle and runs from the first fire breathing dragon that he encounters. The warrior returns to slay the dragon in a feat of text-based combat. I sure things should have been better if I equipped my large shield beforehand.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks Election Day Coverage 2016, The Young Turks, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect. Mon, Nov 7, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Congressman Xavier Becerra of California, Sean Spicer, chief strategist for the Republican National Committee, Stephanie Schriock, president of Emily’s List, Republican strategist Jeff Roe and more.


----------



## DomR94

Last TV program I watched was BBC's Panorama about the state of the UK's Railways


----------



## twitchy666

L o s t


----------



## ourwater

HOW TO MAKE MONEY WITH YOUR IDEAS INVENTIONS !!, AWESEMOTV, Uploaded on Jun 12, 2011, WHY WAIT START NOW !!!!


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Nov 7, 2016, Clinton Pushes Across Battleground States on Final Day of Campaign; Trump Hits 8 States in Final Hours of Campaign; Chilling Details of Suspected Serial Killer Arrested in South Carolina.


----------



## ourwater

Church Opens First Interactive Family Discovery Center, Mormon Newsroom, Published on Feb 12, 2015, The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints opened its first Family Discovery Center on Temple Square on February 11, 2015. The center, located in the Joseph Smith Memorial Building, provides visitors a unique and highly interactive experience coupling their family history on FamilySearch.org with the latest computer technology and mobile devices.


----------



## ourwater

Time Team S03-E05 Palace of the Irish Kings (Navan, Co Armagh), Reijer Zaaijer, Published on Apr 1, 2013, In the ancient literature of Ireland, the fort of Emain Macha was the home of the princes and kings of Ulster. According to the Celtic legends, it was built by King Conchobar who also built two other palaces - one for his treasure and the other for the spoils of war. Tony Robinson and the Time Team go to Navan, the modern day site of Emain Macha. Can they find any evidence of the other palaces in just three days? And will they be able to find a connection between what may have been a sacrificial pool and an ancient hill called Haughey's Fort?


----------



## ourwater

Garlic, Onions, some new strawberries, broccoli and making compost?, hr's garden, Published on Oct 24, 2016, Just some autumn stuff. I also got some new compost bins which I didn't show. There isn't enough stuff to make a good use of them yet but next summer I imagine we'll have more than enough grass cuttings to get some good compost for later.


----------



## ourwater

May 14, 1997 commercials, Pannoni 9, Published on Oct 5, 2016, Taken from the series finale of Coach, the season finales of The Drew Carey Show and Ellen, and Law & Order.


----------



## ourwater

SNES Longplay [443] Block Kuzushi, World of Longplays, Published on Feb 26, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Grounded for Life, Like a Virgin, Lily ditches Claudia because she embarrassed Lily in front of "11th-grade cheerleaders." Also, the truth comes out that Lily is a virgin.


----------



## ourwater

The Block AU, S09 E31


----------



## ourwater

ELECTION 2016: LIVE Coverage & Analysis, Bloomberg Politics, Started streaming 6 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks Election Day Coverage 2016, The Young Turks, Started streaming 12 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Nov 8, 2016, Hillary Clinton, Donald Trump Leave Election to Voters; Impact of Presidential Candidates' Families on Election; Kids Write Letters to Future President of the United States


----------



## ourwater

Entrevue avec Judy DaSilva, PSAC AFPC, Published on Jun 23, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Nov 8, 2016, Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump battle it out at the polls on Election Day; electoral college and battleground states; having fun on the last leg of the campaign trail.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Nov 8, 2016, How Donald Trump Won the White House; Donald Trump Extends Olive Branch After Clinton Concedes; The Nation Reacts to 2016 Election Results, How Did Election Polls Miss the Mark? #PIP Arctic Survival: "Land and Live in the Arctic" 1943 US Army Air Forces Training Film; WWII, Jeff Quitney, Published on May 14, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Time Team S16-E09 Mystery of the Ice Cream Villa: Colworth, Bedfordshire, Reijer Zaaijer, Published on Mar 15, 2013, The Team are invited to investigate a Bedfordshire field by a group of amateur archaeologists who also just happen to be experts in the science of ice cream! Countless pieces of Roman pottery, coins and building material, suggest this now empty field was once home to a grand Roman villa.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm catching up on the new Dragon Ball Super.

I wouldn't exactly say "catching up" since i'm on episode 10, out of 65. 

Goku's japanese voice is weird though. He sounds like a japanese teenager who just tried cocaine for the first time. His dub voice is a lot better.


----------



## SouthWest

The Expanse season 1 episode 2: The Big Empty, and Supergirl season 2 episode 3: Welcome to Earth


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Suns vs. Blazers)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: Western Michigan vs. Kent State


----------



## ourwater

Blitz Chess #194: IM Bartholomew vs. Charlemagne (Slav Defense), John Bartholomew, Published on Jan 31, 2015, A fairly thematic game in the 5.e3 variation of the Slav.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

sirius xm traditional holidays music


----------



## ourwater

Making Of Jurassic World in Oahu & Kauai, Hawaii., Mochileros Hawaii - Polinesia, Published on Oct 11, 2015, 2015 Universal Studios Home Video Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## ourwater

What America is thinking the day after the election, PBS NewsHour, Published on Nov 9, 2016, For insight into what led to Tuesday night’s election outcome, Judy Woodruff and Hari Sreenivasan speak with J.D. Vance, author of “Hillbilly Elegy,” Ellen Fitzpatrick, author of “The Highest Glass Ceiling,” Matt Schlapp, chair of the American Conservative Union, Stefanie Brown James, CEO of Vestige Strategies, and Elizabeth McCaughey, economic advisor to the Trump campaign.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Abc news with david muir


----------



## ourwater

[717] Trump takes the Presidency: Post-Election Special, Boom Bust, Published on Nov 9, 2016, Donald Trump defied the establishment's odds and won the U.S. presidential election. What does that mean for American economy? Ameera David has the details. Then, Alex Mihailovich joins from Toronto to offer a Canadian perspective on the upset victory, laying out how trade relations between the two countries may be affected.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Espn College Football ; Toledo vs. N.Illinois


----------



## ourwater

Minority Report [2002]


----------



## ourwater

►H1Z1 King of the Kill◄ Extended PC Gameplay // Duos & Fives with Viewers! , ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live on Nov 8, 2016, H1Z1 King of the Kill extended gameplay live stream! // Welcome to some H1Z1 King of the Kill extended gameplay on the PC! Last man (or woman) standing wins, let's go!


----------



## ourwater

Tonight, How Bad Is Your Driving


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 11.9.2016, The Young Turks, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Nov 9, 2016, Hillary Clinton's crushing loss; Donald Trump's White House; Tom Brady not talking politics anymore on orders from his wife.


----------



## ourwater

Führer Ex [2002]


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Nov 9, 2016, Donald Trump Becomes President-Elect of the US; Hillary Clinton Loses Presidential Race Despite Leading in Polls; Looking Ahead to a Donald Trump Presidency


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Dee Snider On Twisted Sister, Solo Music, and Trump, How To Submit An App To Apple's App Store, Rock icon Dee Snider opens up to Larry about the future of his legendary heavy metal band Twisted Sister, how his music has evolved since pursuing a solo career several years ago, and his relationship with former 'Celebrity Apprentice' boss Donald Trump. #PIP Paul Flahan, Published on Jan 23, 2014


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S20 E08


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Nov 9, 2016, Waves of Emotions After a Trump Victory; Where Hillary Clinton and Her Supporters Go From Here; The Trump Campaign: A Look Back at Election 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Spurs)


----------



## ourwater

My So-Called Life, Strangers in the House, Sharon moves in with the Chases after her father has a heart attack.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

CNN The Situation Room


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Nov 10, 2016, Thousands Across US Protest President-Elect Trump; Obamas, Trumps to Meet at White House; Lawsuits Dog Trump, Even After Election Victory.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Thursday Night Football Countdown NFL Network


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Wed, Nov 9, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by political strategist Mark McKinnon, Democratic strategist Bill Burton, pollster J. Ann Selzer and the New York Times’ Jim Rutenberg on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. #PIP Pretty Little Liars, Stolen Kisses, Trying to explain the drugged flask to Paige leads Emily to more insights about "that night"; Spencer asks Caleb for help; Aria learns about Ezra's past.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Thursday Night Football: Browns Vs. Ravens


----------



## ourwater

British Battleships in World of Warships - A General Idea, Gregor, Published on Aug 17, 2016, A detailed analysis of what British battleships would look like in a Royal Navy tech tree for World of Warships.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Unimatrix Zero, Part 1, Captain Janeway faces her biggest battle yet against the Borg—assimilation.


----------



## ourwater

Seinfeld, The Frogger, George tries to acquire an old Frogger machine on which he's held the top score since high school.


----------



## ourwater

Aggressive Progressives LIVE 11.10.2016, The Young Turks, Started streaming 4 minutes ago


----------



## HenDoggy

Shameless us


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Espn College Football: North Carolina vs. Duke.


----------



## ourwater

Ralph Nader, "Democrats Have Lost Their Identity", The Big Picture RT, Published on Nov 10, 2016, Big Picture Interview: Ralph Nader, Breaking Through Power: It's Easier Than We Think, has a plan for progressives that could really shake things up. #PIP The history of the Jews in Turkey, MadeInTurkey, Published on Feb 2, 2015


----------



## TryingMara

CBS This Morning


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Nov 10, 2016, President-Elect Trump Goes to Washington; Trump's Legal Woes Don't End With Election; First Lady Michelle Obama Welcomes Melania Trump #PIP Just Melvin, Just Evil - Classic Documentary about Abuse, Arin Kambitsis, Published on Apr 11, 2012


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Nov 10, 2016, Donald Trump meets President Obama in the Oval Office; Melania Trump and Michelle Obama discuss raising children in the White House; more Trump protests around the country.


----------



## funnynihilist

Superstore


----------



## ourwater

[718] Stocks rally for second day after Trump victory, Boom Bust, Published on Nov 10, 2016, Stocks around the world continued to rally for a second day after Donald Trump's presidential victory. Ameera David has the details. Then, Ashlee Banks breaks down New Jersey's decision to take over debt-burdened Atlantic City. After, Alex Mihailovich joins from Toronto to discuss record high OPEC oil output and how markets are reacting. Following the break, Axel Merk, president and CIO of Merk Investments, joins Ameera to explain why stocks are doing so well after the election, and why pollsters were so unable to see Trump's victory coming. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison discusses the strained ties between Turkey and the EU, as the refugee crisis continues to be a key point of contention.


----------



## ourwater

Will Bernie Lead An Anti-Trump Resistance?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Nov 10, 2016, Big Picture Politics Panel: David Ferguson, Ferguson & Associates & Ben Wikler, MoveOn.org. On Wednesday - Bernie said in a statement that he and other progressives would work with Donald Trump “if he’s serious about pursuing policies that improve the lives of working families” but also warned that "To the degree that he pursues racist, sexist, xenophobic and anti-environment policies, we will vigorously oppose him.” The next four years are going to be dark - but if the protest movement we saw last night joins up with a progressive front led by Bernie Sanders and others like him - we might just survive President Trump.


----------



## ourwater

Designing Clinical Trials, BiostatisticsMCW,Uploaded on Dec 29, 2011, Presented by Dr. Brent Logan, PhD, Professor in the Division of Biostatistics, Medical College of Wisconsin. This lecture will provide an overview of study designs and statistical issues in all phases of clinical trials. We will start by describing dose-finding phase I designs, and then will cover phase II designs, including the framework for determining sample size and the use of two-stage designs. The remainder of the lecture will focus on major design issues in phase III clinical trials, including endpoint specification, eligibility, power and sample size calculation, blinding, randomization, stratification, and data monitoring.


----------



## ourwater

Richard Carrier: Acts as Historical Fiction, Purdue Non-Theists, Published on Mar 13, 2014, Dr. Richard Carrier surveys the literary evidence that Acts is not an attempt at recording what actually happened at the origin of Christianity, but is a mostly fabricated story invented as internal propaganda. He also surveys the clues that remain indicating the original story Acts reinvents did not have a real historical Jesus behind it.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Kings)


----------



## ourwater

Mr. Trump Goes to Washington, The Big Picture RT, Published on Nov 10, 2016, Thom discusses who'll lead the fight against Donald Trump, what will happen when the GOP destroys Obamacare, and how unions will save the Democratic Party with David Ferguson of Ferguson & Associates and Ben Wikler with MoveOn.org. Thom also talks with former presidential candidate Ralph Nader about where progressives can go next under a President Trump and a Republican-controlled Congress.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, J.B. Smoove On Comedy, Kevin Hart, & ‘Curb Your Enthusiasm’, Leon Black is back! J.B. Smoove discusses what’s in store for the long-awaited ninth season of ‘Curb Your Enthusiasm’ and how Larry David broke the news to him. Plus, the comedian on ‘Real Husbands of Hollywood,’ Kevin Hart’s genius, & being a “B+” actor. #PIP Law & Order, Charity Case, The adopted infant of a soap opera star and a relative of the baby's biological father are central to a murder investigation.


----------



## ourwater

History Will Be Made (WK 305.7) | Bratayley, Bratayley, Published on Nov 10, 2016


----------



## blue53669

Chopped - Beat Bobby Flay special series finale. That guy is amazing.


----------



## ourwater

Zeke and Luther, One Strange Night


----------



## db09striker

The Apprentice UK.

Maybe Alan Sugar will become our Prime Minster one day.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 6pm-8pm EST 11.11.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN 2 College Football: FSU vs. Boston College


----------



## SouthWest

Luke Cage episode 10: Take It Personal - I feel like all of Marvel/Netflix's shows would benefit from being shorter than 13 episodes. There's a lot of padding and treading water that could be fixed by making them 8-10 episodes per season.

Thankfully The Defenders will only be 8 episodes next year.


----------



## TryingMara

The Exorcist


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Kings vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Kindred Spirits, S01 E04, Amy Bruni Adam Berry visit people who believe their homes are haunted. They attempt to contact the spirits and obtain evidence of a paranormal presence.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri. Nov. 11, 2016, Pence new head of Trump transition team; more Trump protests highlight a divided nation; veteran business owner realizes his dream serving burgers across the country.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Abc College Football: Pitt vs. Clemson


----------



## ourwater

Hospitalet, S02 E44


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Nov 11, 2016, Donald Trump Receives Presidential Security Protection; RNC Chairman Reince Priebus on Trump Administration; Inspirational Marine Turns Adversity Into Triumph.


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S02 E02


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, 4-D, Agent Reyes theorizes that a maniacal killer who critically wounded Doggett may have entered our world from a parallel dimension.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Election Aftermath: Attention Turns to How Trump Will Govern, Following Donald Trump's stunning upset victory over Hillary Clinton attention now turns to what his administration will look like and how he will govern. Larry takes a look with former congressman Chris Shays.


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed:Underground 2 #16 ( 333 ), OldKindGames, Published on Apr 28, 2015, Need for Speed: Underground 2 Покупай игры по низким ценам:


----------



## ourwater

[719] Yuge News: Big banks get a big Trump bump, Boom Bust, Published on Nov 11, 2016, Wells Fargo and other big bank stocks are getting a big Trump bump, pushing them to unexpected levels. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look Donald Trump's infrastructure plans and whether they stand a chance of becoming reality. Afterwards, Alex Mihailovich joins from Toronto to break down Vancouver's plans to crack down on vacant properties, and whether there could be an influx of immigrants from Mexico. Following the break, Lenore Hawkins of Meritas Advisors tells Ameera what to expect from markets as president-elect Trump prepares to take office. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison discusses the bond market that may be nearing the end of its bull run.


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, Stan of the House, Tyler and Avery discover their dog Stan can talk.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Nov 11, 2016, What It's Like to Be a Hip-Hop Choreographer for Beyonce; Veteran Who Lost Both Legs Brings Hope to Wounded Soldiers


----------



## ourwater

Obama Betrays Standing Rock, The Big Picture RT, Published on Nov 11, 2016, Thom discusses Donald Trump’s "drain the swamp lie," how Democrats will resist Republican control of the government, and the wave of hate that's followed Trump's election with Dave McCulloch and Richard Eskow. Thom also talks with filmmaker Josh Fox about Obama approving the Dakota Access Pipeline and the future of Standing Rock Protests.


----------



## ourwater

The Glades, The Naked Truth, The dead body of a naked woman leads Jim and Carlos to investigate a closeÂ* knit nudist colony fighting against expansion by a luxury condo development.


----------



## ourwater

Merrie Melodies Openings and Closings (1935-1966) v4.0, bodek610, Published on Jun 24, 2013, Here are folks brand new Merrie Melodies Openings and Closings themes. This version features new variants never seen before, for example from LTPC2 and new Looney Tunes Super Stars DVD.


----------



## ourwater

EXTREME Sports! ►Steep Gameplay◄ Open Beta Early Access PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 13 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Evolution


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College Football: Michigan vs. Iowa


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Football: Falcons vs. Eagles


----------



## ourwater

China and Russia take Top Spot in the NWO, Israel's Sanhedrin Calls For Trump and Putin to Build the Third Temple, Did British Journalist Call for Trumps Assassination?, Japan Rocked by 6.2 Earthquake, FEMA Camps Will Open Soon, Russian Navy and Airforce ready for Aleppo, 7.8 magnitude earthquake hits New Zealand, Israeli News Live, Published on Nov 13, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Eye [2008]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Face Off S10








Melissa was Robbed.


----------



## littleghost

Dirk Gently.... I'm so confused!


----------



## doe deer

Teletubbies


----------



## ourwater

Dexter, Ricochet Rabbit, Dexter tries to figure out the Doomsday Killers' next victim.


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, Homer the Great, Homer becomes a member of a mysterious organization called the Stonecutters and is heralded as "the chosen one".


----------



## ourwater

S25 E03 Watch Lockup Raw: Rock Bottom online, documentary, Published on Apr 4, 2016, Season 25 Episode 3 Watch Lockup Raw: Rock Bottom online Oct 24, 2015


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Football: Cowboys vs. Steelers


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Original Series, Amok Time, Spock undergoes the Vulcan mating ceremony.


----------



## ourwater

Dubai - Breaks World Record for Longest Domino Drop Shot, WorldWide, Published on Oct 25, 2016, Dubai a BAR broke the Guinness World Record for the longest domino drop shot on Monday evening. A domino drop shot is where a shot glass drops its contents into another glass.


----------



## ourwater

Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone ps1 full gameplay, TheM1notaur, Published on Dec 7, 2014


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made, Carved Wood Sculptures Flatware Cow Bells Fountain Pens


----------



## ourwater

The Circus: Inside the Greatest Political Show on Earth, President Trump, Inside the lead up to Election Day - and its aftermath. Series finale.


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Nov 13, 2016, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Trump Senior Advisor Kellyanne Conway, House Majority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-CA) & a Sunday Panel of George Will, Charles Lane, Julie Pace, Ben Domenech.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Football: Seahawks vs. Patriots


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

Location Location Location, S21 E05


----------



## Wicked96

Fargo


----------



## bbrownleather

Friends, the one...


----------



## butterskenny

Ghost Adventures


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Service


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Jeezy On New Album, Obama, and Police Use of Force, Grammy-nominated rapper and producer Jeezy joins Larry for a wide-ranging conversation about his musical process, homophobia in hip hop, and the recent spate of black men killed by police. #PIP World of Tanks Xbox One Update 2.4 Gameplay 63(SU-76I,M4A2E4 Sherman,T25 AT,T95E2, Green&Blue Walkthrough, Published on Nov 25, 2015, Tank Battle Start Times SU-76I=5:44 M4A2E4 Sherman=12:42


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, America After the Election, Doris Kearns Goodwin; Walter Isaacson, founder and C.E.O. of the Aspen Institute; Jeff Greenfield of Politico and PBS Newshour Weekend; Kurt Andersen, host of WNYC's Studio 360; and Cokie Roberts of ABC News. #PIP How do you spell "discrimination"?, Amnesty International, Published on Apr 23, 2015, The video accompanies the new Amnesty International campaign against discrimination and segregation of Romani children in education in Czech Republic launched on 23 April 2015. It is called "Must Try Harder: Czech Prime Minister School Report" and features different children of different nationalities being asked to spell the word discrimination. Find out more and take action calling on the Czech Prime Minister to end ethnic discrimination of Romani children in schools at: www.amnesty.org/MustTryHarder Romani children in the Czech Republic are not getting the same education as other children. They're bullied just for being different, kept separate from other pupils and even placed in schools for pupils with learning disabilities. It means they can't fulfil their potential and build a better future - for themselves, their families and communities, and Czech society. The European Commission has criticised the Czech government for failing to tackle this discrimination, and the Czech authorities cannot ignore this any longer. They must commit to ending school discrimination and getting rid of segregation now. This injustice must end now.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Nov 14, 2016, Reince Priebus Talks About Joining the Donald Trump Administration; Kate McKinnon Performs 'Hallelujah' as Hillary Clinton in SNL Opening Sketch; America's First All-Female Quintuplets Visit on 'GMA' #PIP Swedish Dashcam #34: Bad drivers and drunk jaywalkers., Swedish Dashcam, Published on May 3, 2016, Shot mostly in Uppsala using a Mini-0805. I´m not claming to be a perfect driver, this is just for entertainment.


----------



## ourwater

Public interest litigation (Law), Vidya-mitra, Published on Dec 28, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 6pm-8pm EST 11.14.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## TryingMara

Jeopardy


----------



## CopadoMexicano

espn monday night countdown


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Chris Has Got a Date, Date, Date, Date, Date, Taylor Swift agrees to go to a homecoming dance with Chris after he asks her via online video.


----------



## ourwater

►Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare◄ Multiplayer Gameplay with Viewers! PS4, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nfl football ; bengals vs. giants


----------



## ourwater

Nov 21, 2013 Tennis Workout on the Backboard, Michael James, Published on Nov 21, 2013, Hitting around with some old tennis balls. Any feedback for improvement from tennis players would be much appreciated.


----------



## TryingMara

The Graham Norton Show


----------



## ourwater

Blair Witch (2016 Movie) - Official Trailer, Lionsgate Movies, Published on Jul 22, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, Roadrunners, Scully finds herself trapped in a desolate area where townspeople seemingly worship a hitchhiker.


----------



## ourwater

MLB 12 The Show Road to the Show Part 43 (Domination to Disappointment), DRhinoGaming, Published on May 1, 2012, A journey to greatness starts with a dream!!!! Follow this character as we attempt to live out his dream of becoming a Hall of Fame pitcher. Will he make it??? Only one way to find out.


----------



## ourwater

China Threatens Trump with Trade War, The Big Picture RT, Published on Nov 14, 2016, Thom talks Trump, trade, and trickle-down economics with economist Richard Wolff. Later on in the program, Thom talks with Alex Lawson of Social Security Works and Jessica Jackson Sloan of #cut50 about Trump's pick of Steve Bannon to serve as chief White House strategist, how Democrats can win over working-class voters, and whether Trump could actually stage a fascist takeover of our democracy.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Nov 14, 2016, Donald Trump's Appointment of Stephen Bannon Draws Criticisms; Georgia Father Found Guilty of Murder in Hot Car Death; Officials Issue New Guidelines About Statins and Your Health


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Hot Shots, In order to “save” Stewie from autism, Peter and Lois decide not to vaccinate him and then proceed to convince the rest of Quahog to follow suit.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Fri, Nov 11, 2016, Mark and John are joined by Peter Wehner, senior fellow at the Ethics and Public Policy Center, Congeressman Tom Cole of Oklahoma, Princeton’s Professor Eddie Glaude and the Washington Post’s Anne Gearan on “With All Due Respect” on Bloomberg Television.


----------



## ourwater

Zombie Army Trilogy - Resurrection Day (With Evil Serpent and Saleck) Part 2, t and Saleck) Part 2 MasterJim87, MasterJim87, Published on Jun 4, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, The Sword of Kahless, Kor, a revered Klingon warrior, sets out with Worf and Dax in search of a mythical, ancient artifact they believe has the power to unite the Klingon Empire.


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, Stan Steals Christmas, Stan steals all the gifts to force the family to bond.


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, They Serve Horses, Don't They?, The Belchers investigate a new meat provider with prices that are too good to be true.


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Nov 13, 2016, Will Donald Trump Work Well With the Republican Party? Guests: Rudy Giuliani, Keith Ellison, Bill Kristol, Van Jones, Katrina Vanden Heuvel, Mary Matalin


----------



## SouthWest

The Expanse season 1 episode 4: CQB - I'm really enjoying the show so far. Hopefully they can keep the momentum going.


----------



## ourwater

How to Pronounce Nonconsequential, Pronunciation Guide, Published on May 30, 2015, This video shows you how to pronounce Nonconsequential


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bengals vs. Giants)


----------



## ourwater

[720] Congress sends TPP to the grave (for now, at least), Boom Bust, Published on Nov 14, 2016 Congressional leaders are saying the Trans-Pacific Partnership will not face a vote, imperiling the future of the trade deal. Plus, Indian citizens are in havoc as they rush to exchange their money after Prime Minister Narendra Modi killed 500 and 1,000 denominated Rupee notes. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at the impact of the American "Rust Belt" on last week's stunning election. Afterwards, Manuel Rapalo examines why some are supporting what they call "Calexit." Following the break, Paris Marx, author of "Freedom from Jobs," gives a Millennial-take on the gig economy and whether or not it's the way forward for younger generations. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison talks the continuing bond selloff and why its hitting Italy particularly hard. #PIP ShackTac - Lethal Ladder, Xenon, Published on Jun 14, 2016, A pfng accuses me of not releasing any content and Tiberian jumps to my defence. I then get stuck on a roof with Duke for awhile before, well, look at the video thumbnail.


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S15 E04


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nfl network nfl fantasy live


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Nov 15, 2016, Megyn Kelly on the 2016 Presidential Election, Donald Trump; President Obama Weighs In on Donald Trump's Presidency; People Magazine's 'Sexiest Man Alive' Revealed. #PIP Unreported World, The Kids Of Murder High


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football; bowling green vs. kent state


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Veterans Panel; Leonard Cohen; Eric Kandel, Paul Reickhoff, Founder & Executive Director, Iraq & Afghanistan Veterans of America; Daniel Anfang, Sergeant, Us Marine Corps; David Myers, First Lieutenant, US Marine Corps.


----------



## mr hoang

The walking dead. Finally watched the season 7 premiere the other night. Never been so drained watching an episode. Just nuts.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

►Watch Dogs 2 Gameplay PS4◄ Full Campaign Walkthrough Part 2, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Mon, Nov 14, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by former Congressman Harold Ford Jr., political strategist Mary Matalin, Zainab Chaudry, spokeswoman for the Council on American-Islamic Relations,


----------



## iwishiwasariana

Skins UK version! <3<3<3


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, What Trump's Early Staff Picks Say About the Way He'll Govern, Reince Priebus and 'alt-right' leader Steve Bannon are named to powerful roles in Donald Trump's administration. Are these clues to how he'll govern? Larry explores. Then, 'Almost Christmas' star Omar Epps talks Trump and changing the US election system. #PIP Russian Military Flexes Muscles in Syria, Israeli News Live, Published on Nov 15, 2016, Russian Military Flexes its Muscles in Syria using cruise Missiles as well as its land cruise Missiles the Kalibr and Onyx systems. What odd many videos have come up on twitter of Russia's air campaign over Aleppo but according to John Kerry they couldn't find any video evidence of all these hospitals being hit in Aleppo. That's because Kerry knows it was Propaganda.


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back (Atari 2600) gameplay, 316whatupz, Published on Mar 8, 2013 My gameplay of "Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back" for the Atari 2600. This game is tough, but is a pretty good game for its time. Killing those AT-ATs takes quite a bit of time to do. As you can see in this video, I start to run out of patience in killing them and somehow get the idea to ram through them all while shooting like a maniac. Not a very good idea, but the fun factor was certainly high there. heheh xD Enjoy. . Game Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back - 198


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, Nov 14, 2016, President-Elect Trump's WH Appointments Draw Criticism; Going 'Beyond Magic' with David Blaine's Latest Mind-Blowing Stunt


----------



## ourwater

Future Weather [2012]


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 6pm-8pm EST 11.15.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 4 hours ago


----------



## eeyoredragon

a few episodes of season 5 "It's Always Sunny"


----------



## Orb

I've been binge watching 'Peep Show' (currently on season 3) on Netflix, love it. Probably the best thing I've watched since 'The Inbetweeners'.


----------



## ourwater

Trump: A Nightmare Scenario for Progressives & the Country, The Big Picture RT, Published on Nov 15, 2016, Big Picture Interview: Joe Madison, The Joe Madison Show/SiriusXM Urban View. Whatever semblance of a honeymoon existed between Democrats and president-elect Donald Trump vanished Sunday when he named Steve Bannon his chief White House strategist. Bannon - who was also CEO of the Trump campaign - is the former chairman of Breitbart News. Under his watch - Breitbart became the go-to website of the rebranded white nationalist movement known as the "alt-right" It regularly runs stories about how great the confederate flag is how feminism makes women ugly -and how evil Muslim refugees are coming to ravage a community near you. Breitbart also has an entire section for stories about “black crime" - whatever that means. As if promoting race hate wasn't bad enough - Steve Bannon apparently thinks just like his audience. According to court documents, he once told his ex-wife that he didn’t want their daughters attending a certain private school in LA because “too many whiny Jews” went there. Not surprisingly - Democrats are furious that someone like Bannon is about to serve as the righthand man of the president - and many have called on Trump to rescind his appointment altogether. But not everyone is upset about the fact that an apparent racist and anti-Semite is about to work in the White House. White nationalists - including the chair of the American Nazi Party - are thrilled about the Bannon pick. They say it shows that Trump is on their side. This is about as close as it gets to a nightmare scenario for progressives - and the country.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Nov 15, 2016, Protesters Swarm the Capitol, Close Pennsylvania Avenue and the Lincoln Monument; Security Officials Prepare for Holiday Terror Threat; Utah High School Shocked by Sophomore's Stabbing Spree


----------



## funnynihilist

Fresh Off The Boat

It's a funny show but sometimes it tries too hard. Over the top sometimes.


----------



## ourwater

Matlock, Matlock's Bad, Bad, Bad Dream, After visiting a jazz nightclub, Matlock has a nightmare set during 1930's prohibition.


----------



## ourwater

Mayday Air Crash Investigation S05E10 Phantom Strike (Radio Silence) (Death over the Amazon), sabuero charles, Published on Oct 7, 2016, Mayday Air Crash Investigation Season 5 Episode 10 Phatom Strike (Radio Silence) (Death over the Amazon) Gol Transportes Aéreos Flight 1907


----------



## ourwater

NBC TODAY Show, Life Well Lived: America’s Oldest WWII Veteran Frank Levingston, Born in Cotton Valley, Louisiana on November the 13th, 1905, Frank Levingston enlisted in the U.S. Army in October of 1942. He was a private in the 1943 allied invasion of Italy and later served in North Africa.


----------



## ourwater

The A-Team, Alive at Five, Face is tired of being under Stockwell's thumb tells the guys he wants to leave and plans to after their next mission. Stockwell sends them to extract a reporter who got close to a mobster. After getting her, Face leaves. The reporter tells them, the mobster hired someone to take out a union boss who wouldn't do business with him. She tries to call him but can't get through. The mobster upon learning who she is and what she knows tries to get her. Face returns when the Sheriff who works for the mobster shows up. And they find themselves pinned.


----------



## ourwater

Surviving OEM Supply Chain Mandates from January2016, Anark Web, Published on Apr 12, 2016, Global OEM mandates, Innovation from non-traditional sources, increasing product complexity, growing supplier responsibility for quality and continuous, unrelenting pressures to reduce program cost are impacting suppliers like never before.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Blazers)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football : Ball State vs. Toledo


----------



## TryingMara

Dateline


----------



## TryingMara

Neo said:


> I've been binge watching 'Peep Show' (currently on season 3) on Netflix, love it. Probably the best thing I've watched since 'The Inbetweeners'.


Peep Show is amazing, one of my faves. I relate so much to Mark, lol.


----------



## Orb

TryingMara said:


> Peep Show is amazing, one of my faves. I relate so much to Mark, lol.


Nice, another fan! Yes I relate to him a lot as well :lol


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed 16, 2016 #PIP Indignation [2016]


----------



## ourwater

Did Trump Just Kill the Paris Climate Deal?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Nov 16, 2016, In tonight’s Lone Liberal Rumble, Thom debates Charles Sauer of The Market Institute and Judson Phillips of the Washington Times on Trump’s climate change policy, his tax cut plans, and if it’s time to end the electoral college. Later, Thom talks with Watching The Hawks Co-Host Sean Stone on his new RT documentary “A Century of War.”


----------



## ourwater

[722] Bill Gross: No 'bull market' under Trump, Boom Bust, Published on Nov 16, 2016, Investor Bill Gross is making the prediction that President-Elect Donald Trump will disappoint his supporters, and we shouldn't expect a bull market under the politician. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at the profits of oil giants BP and Shell. Afterwards, Manuel Rapalo breaks down how world leaders at the COP22 climate change conference in Morocco are reacting to the Trump phenomenon.

Following the break, Cate Long, partner at Puerto Rico Clearinghouse, gives her take on the Puerto Rico's new governor, Ricardo Rosello, and what the island may face under a Trump presidency. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison takes a look at the messy U.S. mortgage market, in which interest rates are rising.


----------



## ourwater

World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Nov, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 6pm-8pm EST 11.16.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 8 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Larry King, Season 5, Epiosde 50, Cropsey [2009]


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Wed, Nov, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Nightline, Wed 16, 2016


----------



## littleghost

Stan against evil. Weird quirky show.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks, Nov, 1, 2016


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Once Upon A Time
- Salem
- Blindspot


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Clippers)


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, The Host


----------



## ourwater

Sofia the First, Minding the Manor, When Sofia is left in charge of Aunt Tilly's house, she must protect it from a group of invading gargoyles.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN 3 NCAA Basketball: Wake forest vs. UTEP


----------



## ourwater

Weather 2 at 11am, WPTV News | West Palm Beach Florida, Published on Sep 28, 2016, Today on 5 at 11


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, The Great Wife Hope, Marge takes on the owner of an ultimate fighting league in the ring in order to get the sport banned in Springfield.


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot.....epic episode.


----------



## IamToni

Narcos


----------



## ourwater

Dental Photography Tutorial, Dr. Brian Mills, Published on Sep 27, 2014


----------



## ourwater

DOOM 4 GAMEPLAY 18 Minutes Singleplayer, Multiplayer & Co-op, lzuniy, Published on Jun 15, 2015, DOOM 4 GAMEPLAY 18 Minutes Singleplayer, Multiplayer & Co-op 60FPS 1080p E3 2015 Check DOOM 4 Cutscenes Full Story ►


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Thursday night countdown NFL Network's pregame show


----------



## ourwater

The Louisiana Purchase , McKeow Tube, Published on Aug 13, 2014, This video presents the details of The Louisiana Purchase


----------



## CopadoMexicano

put some respek on it. Nfl Football: Saints vs. Panthers


----------



## ourwater

The Legend of Zelda Wind Waker HD Wii U - (1440p) Part 15 - Wind Temple (1/3), cobanermani456, Published on Oct 14, 2013, Think we can get 600 Likes on this vid? That'd be awesome!  This is my 1440p HD Let's Play of The Legend of Zelda Wind Waker HD for the Nintendo Wii U! This is part


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Rockets)


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Jim Fallows; David Leonhardt; Margo Price, Jim Fallows of The Atlantic discusses his piece, "China's Great Leap Forward." We continue with David Leonhardt of the New York Times. We conclude with an interview and performance by country musician Margo Price.#PIP The Dail vote that betrayed the Irish Hare, ICABS, Published on Jul 1, 2016, Members of Dail Eireann have once again shamefully betrayed Ireland's wildlife. On 30th June in parliament, TDs voted 114 - 20 to reject Maureen O'Sullivan TD's bill to ban hare coursing.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Nov 18, 2016, Trump Picks Lt. Gen. Michael Flynn as National Security Adviser; Mumps Outbreak Expands Across US College Campuses; 1st Blizzard of the Season Makes Way Across the Mountain West #PIP ►Watch Dogs 2 Gameplay PS4◄ Full Campaign Walkthrough Part 4, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live on Nov 17, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Diana Nyad on coming out, authenticity, & her epic swim, Legendary athlete Diana Nyad shares her inspiring story of swimming from Cuba to Florida without a shark tank in her sixties and the existential crisis that spurred it. Plus, the beloved long-distance swimmer on coming out & the bravery of being yourself. #PIP Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, The Emperor's New Cloak, Quark and Rom have to rescue Grand Nagus Zek who's being held captive in the alternate universe.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Nov 17, 2016, Trump Meets With Former Enemies in Bid to Fill Cabinet Posts; Mountain West Preparing for 1st Snowstorm of Season; TSA Ready for a Record Thanksgiving Travel Holiday.


----------



## ourwater

Why Trump’s Cabinet is a Basket of Deplorables, The Big Picture RT, Published on Nov 18, 2016, Donald Trump is beginning to offer up cabinet positions to career politicians, and so far, it’s looking like a real basket full of deplorables. Joel Silberman, author of “Politics is Theater with Real Bullets,” and Siraj Hashmi, assistant editor of Red Alert Politics, join Thom to examine Trump’s picks.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Democrats Regroup; Name Bernie Sanders to Leadership Role, The Democratic Party hopes to re-energize its populist wing by naming Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren to top roles. Is this the key to blocking Donald Trump's policies and winning in 2020? Larry takes a look with The Young Turks' Cenk Uygur. #PIP Time Team S20-E06 Lost Mines of Lakeland, Reijer Zaaijer, Published on Apr 3, 2013, Tony and the Team head to the Lake District on an expedition that takes them both higher and deeper than they've ever dug before.


----------



## ourwater

[724] Volkswagen slashes thirty thousand jobs, Boom Bust, Published on Nov 18, 2016, Just a year after cheating emissions, Volkswagen slashed 30,000 jobs. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei reports on the latest numbers from Wells Fargo, which are less than stellar following that banks account scandal. After, Manuel Rapalo discusses a new blow to the North Dakota Access Pipeline, as Norway's largest bank sells its assets in the project. After the break, Ameera David polls you the viewers. Is Trump the President at conflict with Trump the business? Then Ameera David interviews Axel Merk, President & CIO of Merk Investments, on the most recent federal debt numbers and whether a Trump Presidency will affect them. Finally, in the Big Deal Ed Harrison takes a look at the U.S. Department of Justice's $14 billion penalties against Deutsche Bank.


----------



## ourwater

Smallville, Abandoned, Clark accompanies Tess, who got childhood nightmares triggered by a mysteriously delivered music-box, to the orphanage where she was left behind by her parents. They find out the hard way 'Granny', who runs it, far from her philanthropic image, in fact ruthlessly rules a brain-washed power girls ring. The general finally sent Lois the video made by her late mother when dying from cancer. Dealing with painful and sweet memories, she ends up digging in Clark's Kryptonian parental antecedents in the fortress.


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S09 E18


----------



## ourwater

2017 Honda Accord Hybrid: Three motors, no transmission (CNET On Cars, Episode 95), Roadshow, Published on Aug 14, 2016, The new Accord Hybrid does one thing extremely well, we explain VTEC and why it's a legend, and we list the Top 5 infuriating things self-driving cars won't do.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Nov 18, 2016, President-Elect Donald Trump to Settle Trump University Lawsuit; Fallout Grows Over Trump's Pick for National Security Adviser; Young Cancer Warriors Ring Bell to End Their Treatment. #PIP King of the Hill, Life: A Loser's Manual, Peggy's jailbird brother (Luanne's father) comes to town, and commits another crime; and Lucky feels sorry for him, so he takes the blame.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect With All Due Respect, Thu, Nov 17, 2016, ark Halperin and Donny Deutsch are joined by Democratic strategist Bob Shrum, Republican strategist Fred Davis and the Washington Post’s Jenna Johnson on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television.


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation, All That Cremains, A thrift store donation turns gruesome when a dead body is found in a box; meanwhile, Langston's wife pays a surprise visit to the crime lab.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Oct 11, 2016, Donald Trump Takes Aim at Fellow Republicans; Al Gore Campaigns With Hillary Clinton in Bid for Millennial Voters; Haitian President Warns of Famine After Hurricane Matthew.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Kings)


----------



## MellyWelly

Suits


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: Michigan vs. Indiana


----------



## Trooper

The Moonstone. Three episodes in one sitting, only two left to go...


----------



## ourwater

Donald Trump To Meet Mitt Romney, Nears Settlement Of Trump University Suits | MSNBC, MSNBC, Published on Nov 18, 2016, Buzzfeed’s McKay Coppins talks about Donald Trump’s upcoming meeting with former rival, Mitt Romney, to potentially discuss the Secretary of State decision. He also weighs in on the news that Trump is nearing a settlement of Trump University suits. #PIP Stephen King: University Commencement Address (2005 Speech to College Students), The Book Archive, Published on May 16, 2013, Stephen Edwin King (born September 21, 1947) is an American author of contemporary horror, suspense, science fiction and fantasy.


----------



## ourwater

Dog the Bounty Hunter gets arrested, SamuelMcCloud, Uploaded on Nov 2, 2008


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, The Frying Game, Homer and Marge find themselves on death row after they are framed for murder.


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, Uh... Oh... Ah..., Saul attempts to track down those responsible for the Langley attack, recruiting an unlikely expert. Quinn tries to take matters into his own hands. An embattled Carrie learns who is really on her side and the Brody family turns to therapy.


----------



## ourwater

NES Longplay [543] 1943: The Battle Of Valhalla, Highway Racing, Published on Jun 27, 2015


----------



## Trooper

The Moonstone. Finished watching the final two episodes.


----------



## ourwater

Как убивают историю... (Ваз-2120 музей АвтоВаза), StarSergSerg, Published on Feb 13, 2016, Машины которые мы потеряли


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College Football: OSU vs. TCU


----------



## Nekomata

Ash Vs Evil Dead.


----------



## littleghost

Dirk Gently


----------



## Mxx1

How to get away with murder


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Poppy's by the Tree, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Homework Hotline 02/25/16, homeworkhotlinetv, Streamed live on Feb 25, 2016


----------



## ourwater

EXTREME Sports! ►Steep Gameplay◄ Open Beta PS4 Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live on Nov 18, 2016 #PIP The Walking Dead, The Well, Carol and Morgan are brought to a community called the Kingdom, led by the eccentric King Ezekiel.


----------



## Nekomata

Monster.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

CBS NFL Football: Dallas Cowboys vs. Ravens


----------



## CopadoMexicano

CBS NFL Football: Eagles vs. Seahawks


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Nov 20, 2016, Donald Trump Continues to Shape His Cabinet; Guests: Reince Priebus, Michael Hayden, Charles Schumer, Matt Dowd, LZ Granderson, Jennifer Jacobs, Steve Inskeep


----------



## Trooper

My Mother and Other Strangers.


----------



## ourwater

The Prize (El Premio) [2014] #PIP Dirt Rally PS4 Gameplay [Monaco], LondonHDGaming, Streamed live on Aug 21, 2016, Setup: Thrustmaster T300RS Wheel Thrustmaster T3PA-PRO Pedals


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Nov 20, 2016, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Vice President-Elect Gov. Mike Pence (R-IN), Senate Democratic Leader-Elect Chuck Schumer (D-NY) & a Sunday Panel of Laura Ingraham, Juan Williams, Bob Woodward, Lisa Boothe.


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, High School English, The cast reenacts three commonly taught classic pieces of literature: “The Great Gatsby,” “The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn” and “Of Mice and Men.”


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, Large Brother, Where Fart Thou?, When Tina lands in detention, Bob and Linda don't have a babysitter for their other kids, forcing them to let Gene and Louise stay at home alone.


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered, Codename: The Old Fashioned Sunday, Another celebration of parental incompetence as Pete and Sue attempt to ban TV and have an old-fashioned Sunday, with traditional parlour games like Pellmanism and Scissors-Paper-Velociraptor.


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, The Quirkducers, Gene and Louise decide they need to sabotage Mr. Frond’s annual play when it threatens to ruin the half day before Thanksgiving.


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, El Mundo Gira, A community of migrant workers attributes several strange deaths to El Chupacabra—a creature straight out of Mexican folklore.


----------



## SouthWest

Black Mirror season 3 episode 5: Men Against Fire - I suspected the twist early on but it was still a great episode. Sarah Snook and Michael Kelly delivered as usual.

Just one episode left.


----------



## Kmarie92

Terrace house on Netflix.

Pretty typical reality show, in Japanese.

Found myself binge watching the whole damn thing.


----------



## ourwater

FRANCE 24 live news stream: all the latest news 24/7, FRANCE 24 English, Started streaming on Nov 8, 2016, Watch FRANCE 24 live in English on YouTube for free Subscribe to France 24 now


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Go Getters


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Nov 21, 2016, Awards; Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson Shed 'Manly Tears' During 'Moana' #PIP Hide and Seek [2005]


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Fri, Nov 18, 2016, Mark Halperin and Donny Deutsch are joined by Phil Rucker of The Washington Post, Scott Lehigh of The Boston Globe, DNC Communications Director Adam Hodge, GOP strategists Sarah Isgur Flores and David Kochel, and Vanity Fair's Emily Jane Fox.


----------



## ourwater

[725] Fillon ousts Sarkozy in upset primary, Boom Bust, Published on Nov 21, 2016, Former French Prime Minister Francois Fillon pulled off an upset primary victory against Nicolas Sarkozy, shaking up the country's presidential election. Plus, German Chancellor Angela Merkel announced that she will seek re-election in 2017. Edward Harrison has the details on both stories. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at a new report saying Facebook's profits could be negatively harmed due to the recent public focus on so-called "fake news." Chris Versace, CIO of Tematica Research, then joins Ameera to break down some of the possible economic outcomes of a Trump presidency. After the break, Jim Rickards, author of new book "The Road to Ruin," discusses why believes the economic models the "global elite" subscribe to are wrong, and what this means for the world. Finally, in The Big Deal, Ashlee Banks sits down with Edward to discuss the future of the Trans-Pacific Partnership, as the Vietnamese prime minister says he will not submit the trade deal to his government for ratification. #PIP iPhone Camera Tips: Time Lapse Video, GottaBeMobile, Published on Sep 20, 2014, Here's how to use the iPhone 6 Camera app to shoot time lapse videos. This will also work with the iPhone 6 Plus and iPhone 5s, though it won't work on some older iPhones. SHOW MORE


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Actor Thomas Lennon & Author David Lebedoff, Actor-writer-producer Thomas Lennon has Larry laughing as he discusses the staying power of Lieutenant Jim Dangle & his bizarre experience with Terrence Malick. Later, author David Lebedoff joins to discuss his killer mosquito novel & its Zika parallels. #PIP TRIVIAL PURSUIT #2 with Vikkstar, Vikkstar123, Published on Apr 3, 2015, Trivial Pursuit with The Sidemen. Hit like for more Trivial Pursuit!


----------



## funnynihilist

Kevin can wait


----------



## ourwater

Are We Going To Do Away w/The Constitution?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Nov 21, 2016, Big Picture Interview: Daniel Lazare, Jacobin Magazine/Consortium News/The Frozen Republic: How the Constitution Is Paralyzing Democracy. As it stands right now - Hillary Clinton won the popular vote by more than 2 million votes. If we want to become a real democracy - we need to do away with the Electoral College once and for all. But do we also need to away with our 200-year-old Constitution?


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 11.21.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 51 minutes ago


----------



## ourwater

Will Tulsi Gabbard Go From Bernie to Trump?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Nov 21, 2016, In tonight's Progressive Roundtable, Thom talks with Alex Lawson of Social Security Works and Sarah Badawi of the Progressive Change Committee about how Trump uses Twitter to bait liberals, the possibility of Tulsi Gabbard serving in the Trump administration, and the danger of Republican control of the surveillance state. Thom also talks with author Daniel Lazare about why we need to do away with the Electoral College.


----------



## ourwater

Ukraine Who Caused The Coup, Israeli News Live, Published on Nov 21, 2016, Russia is blamed for everything it seems in this day and age, from Ukraine to Hillary Clinton losing the election to Donald Trump, Russia seems to be reason. But the truth of why Clinton lost or who really caused the collapse of Ukraine is most likely found in the White House.


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race, I've Become the Archie Bunker of the Home, One small female who misses facials and manicures earns the scorn of another woman when she successfully accomplishes a physical task.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Nov 21, 2016, Suspect Arrested in Shooting Death of San Antonio Detective; Tsunami Hits Eastern Japan After Earthquake Strikes; Foster Child Gives Back After Being Inspired by a Teacher Who Helped Him and the Family Who Adopted Him


----------



## ourwater

Medium, Talk to the Hand, After getting a skin graft on her hand, Allison is perplexed when the same hand starts moving with a mind of its own.


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S12 E31


----------



## ourwater

Witchblade, Telling


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000, Red Zone Cuba, An escaped convict and his two pals take part in the Bay of Pigs invasion, then return home with a plan to get rich.


----------



## ourwater

Sonic X, Sewer Search, Sonic battles his way out of Eggman's lair.


----------



## ourwater

The Client List, What Kind of Fool Do You Think I Am, Riley (Jennifer Love Hewitt) discovers the "client list" has been stolen and she must find out who took it before her secret life is exposed.


----------



## ourwater

BC Nightline, Mon, Nov 21, 2016, 'Kate Plus 8' Reality Stars Tells All in Exclusive Interview; Meet the Sex-Ed YouTube Star Whose Videos Have Over 100 Million Views; Kanye West Hospitalized, His Tour Canceled


----------



## ourwater

ER, Makemba, Dr. Carter celebrates Christmas at a clinic in the Congo dealing with low supplies and anti-Americanism, but in the meantime, falling for an AIDS worker named Makemba.


----------



## ourwater

NEED FOR SPEED UNDERGROUND 2 (TIM) - 42 СЕРИЯ, SER TIM, Published on Dec 18, 2014


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Texans vs. Raiders)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Nov 22, 2016, At Least 5 Killed in Chattanooga School Bus Crash; Donald Trump's Plans First 100 Days in Office; "GMA" Pawdoption: The Final Tally and Top Doggie Moments.


----------



## ourwater

Pat McCrory is Trying to Steal the NC Governorship!, The Big Picture RT, Published on Nov 22, 2016, Big Picture Politics Panel: Feminist Writer/Producer/Filmmaker/Activist Agunda Okeyo & Bryan Pruitt, RedState. North Carolina Governor Pat McCrory looks like he's trying to steal an election that he lost by more than 6,000 votes. More on his insidious plan...


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, David Remnick; Trump's Cabinet, David Remnick discusses his conversation with President Obama after the election. Michele Flournoy, former under-secretary of defense. President-elect Donald Trump’s recent cabinet apointments. #PIP 13 Dead End Drive - Board James (Episode 26), Cinemassacre, Published on Nov 1, 2015, Angry Video Game Nerd delivered the Halloween episode, now it's time for Board James to ease your post-Halloween sadness. Se Board James 13 Dead End Drive !


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 11.22.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 7 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, Redux, Part 1, Mulder accesses a secret research facility that may hold a cure for Scully's illness. Meanwhile, Scully performs an experiment in hopes of determining the origin of the disease. #PIP Gяєαт Bяιтιѕн Gнσѕтѕ [S02Ep1], Aρραяιтισηѕ, Published on May 7, 2014, 1/12. Michaela Strachan explores more of the most haunted buildings in the UK. She begins with tours of Berkeley Castle, Gloucestershire and the George and Pilgrim Hotel in Glastonbury, Somerset, which are believed to be haunted by the ghosts of priests and monks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Breaking Bad


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Mon, Nov 21 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Kellyanne Conway, Trump transition team senior adviser, the Washington Post’s Matea Gold, the New York Times’ Ashley Parker and NBC News’ Katy Tur on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television.


----------



## ourwater

De facto partner visa. Do you qualify?, Down Under Visa, Published on Jan 28, 2014, Australian Partner Visas for de facto couples, aka de facto visas or de facto partner visas. Do you qualify? Do you have a genuine de facto relationship, or are you just boyfriend and girlfriend? Let Down Under Visa assess your case. Down Under Visa are partner visa specialist Registered Migration Agents in Manila Philippines, who assist Australian sponsors and Filipino visa applicants with partner visas to bring your Filipina Wife or Filipina fiancee to Australia.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Trump Casts Long Shadow Over Global Trade Agreements, arry takes a look at how Donald Trump's administration will affect trade agreements and the balance of power in a global economy. Then, an insider's look at Alt-right leader Steve Bannon from Breitbart News' Senior Editor-at-Large Joel.


----------



## ourwater

Best Documentary 2016 The Two Giant Worst Plane Crashes Of The Century, hat soft, Published on Apr 22, 2016, Best Documentary 2016 The Two Giant Worst Plane Crashes Of The Century


----------



## SouthWest

Luke Cage episode 12: Soliloquy of Chaos, and Channel Zero episode 4: A Strange Vessel


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Local news


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Knicks)


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Nicole Scherzinger On ‘X Factor,’ ‘Moana,’ & ‘Hamilton’, Nicole Scherzinger talks working with Simon Cowell on ‘The X Factor,’ and how Disney – criticized for whitewashing cultural storylines – got its depiction of Polynesian culture in ‘Moana’ right. Plus, the triple threat on how ‘Hamilton’ changed her life.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Nov 23, 2016, Winter Storm to Impact Millions Over Holiday Weekend; Trump Picks SC Gov. Nikki Haley for UN Post, Changes Course on Campaign Issues; "DWTS" Finalists Join Us Live on "GMA."


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Nightingale, With Voyager under repair, Harry seizes a chance to prove himself as a commander, but finds that being a starship captain is more than he bargained for.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Nov 23, 2016, Wayne State Police Officer Dies After Being Shot; Stepping Up Security for the Thanksgiving Day Parade in NYC; Mother Who Lost Her Son Meets the People He Saved #PIP Лучшие ролики недели #62 Pokemon Go в России!, virus video, Published on Jul 25, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Pelicans)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

CBS NFL Football: Lions Vs. Vikings


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade


----------



## ourwater

[727] U.K. set to legalize collection of internet browsing history, Boom Bust, Published on Nov 23, 2016, The Indian government is in a dilemma as it decides what to do with billions of banknotes recently invalidated in a massive policy change. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at the U.K.'s Investigatory Powers Bill, which is on its way to become law, while expanding the government's surveillance capabilities. Afterwards, Rick Rule, CEO of Sprott Holdings, breaks down what's going on with gold demand. Following the break, Cate Long of Puerto Rico Clearinghouse gives her take on the state takeover of Atlantic City, Donald Trump's infrastructure plans, and whether or not Chris Christie could find himself in the president-elect's cabinet. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison examines the European Central Bank's latest moves to shore up the European economy, and if it could actually be creating the next crisis instead.


----------



## ourwater

The Importance of Exit Strategy - 1, YourTradingCoach, Uploaded on Jun 1, 2008 - Risk Management - Are exits more important than entries? (part 1 of 4)


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 11.23.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming on Nov 23, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Bear Grylls Interview with Conan O'Brien, beargryllsisthebest1, Uploaded on Jun 25, 2010, Enjoy the video


----------



## ourwater

Late night commercials WCCO, 1982, tcmedianow, Published on Oct 9, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Forza Horizon 3 - Part 51 - Range Rover Sport SVR, TmarTn2, Published on Nov 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Maneuvers, After the Kazon steal some Federation technology Chakotay goes after them on his own and is captured.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Nov 24, 2016, Wintry Thanksgiving storms make for dangerous travel; an extra helping of thanks to those who dedicate their lives to helping others; recalled toys still being sold online.


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Tue, Nov 22, 2016, John Heilemann and Nicolle Wallace are joined by Democratic Congressman Tim Ryan of Ohio, Commentary magazineâs John Podhoretz, The Atlanticâs David Frum, Democratic strategist Steve McMahon and Republican strategist Kim Alfano. #PIP How A Truck Camper Impacts Fuel Economy, Colorado Camperman, Published on Jan 7, 2015, Ever wonder how a Truck Camper will affect your fuel economy/gas mileage? Well, in this video I describe the results I have seen from hauling my 1978 Hallmark Truck Camper on 9 fill-ups.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Nov 24, 2016, Thanksgiving 911: All-Star Chefs Cook Live; Politics at the Thanksgiving Table Can Be a Recipe for Disaster Post-Election; Garth Brooks and Trisha Yearwood Perform 'Whiskey to Wine'


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Tom Friedman; Jared Kushner's Role, Tom Friedman of the New York Times discusses his new book, "Thank You for Being Late." Jared Kushner's role in the Trump administration. Charlie is joined by Emily Jane Fox of Vanity Fair and Jonathan Mahler of the New York Times.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBC NFL Football: Colts vs Steelers


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Colts)


----------



## ourwater

Hitman Absolution Walkthrough - Part 1, 365GamerMan, Published on Nov 12, 2012, Hitman: Absolution is a stealth game developed by IO Interactive and published by Square Enix. It is the fifth entry in the Hitman game series. In addition, the game will feature "instinct mode" which will allow 47 to predict enemy patrol routes Agent 47 is "betrayed by those he once trusted and now hunted by the police, he suddenly finds himself at the center of a dark conspiracy and must embark on a personal journey through a corrupt and twisted world, in his search for the truth". At least one portion of the game will be set in Chicago, and the game will take place in the United States. Game


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Innocence Project: Stories of Wrongful Conviction in the United States, Innocence Project co-founder Peter Neufeld and board member Jason Flom talk to Shawn King about the state of wrongful conviction in the United States, how and why it happens and their work on exonerating hundreds of people convicted of crimes.


----------



## ourwater

Interviews with Clients - 'Looking into the eyes of the killer' Nick Aarons, ITN Source, Published on Jan 15, 2016, 'Looking into the eyes of the killer' - interview with Nick Aarons


----------



## ourwater

Hitman Absolution Walkthrough - Part 2, 365GamerMan, Published on Nov 12, 2012, quare Enix. It is the fifth entry in the Hitman game series. In addition, the game will feature "instinct mode" which will allow 47 to predict enemy patrol routes Agent 47 is "betrayed by those he once trusted and now hunted by the police, he suddenly finds himself at the center of a dark conspiracy and must embark on a personal journey through a corrupt and twisted world, in his search for the truth". At least one portion of the game will be set in Chicago, and the game will take place in the United States. Game


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Nov 25, 2016, 5 Suspects Arrested in Large-Scale Terror Plot in France; Urgent Manhunt for 2 Dangerous Fugitives in California; Accidental Invite Turns Stranger Into New Friend #PIP Hitman Absolution Walkthrough - Part 3, 365GamerMan, Published on Nov 13, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Hitman Absolution Walkthrough - Part 7, 365GamerMan, Published on Nov 16, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Hitman Absolution Walkthrough - Part 8, 365GamerMan, Published on Nov 16, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Nov 25, 2016, n Dies at 82; Black Friday Sales Draw in Millions Across the Country; Chef Dan Churchill Shares Thanksgiving Leftover Recipes


----------



## ourwater

Shark Week, Blue Serengeti


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Blazers)


----------



## JustThisGuy

I watched Black Mirror special "White Christmas" and Season 3. Such a great show.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

college football: Michigan vs. ohio state


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College football: usc vs. notre dame


----------



## CopadoMexicano

college football: Florida State vs. Florida


----------



## littleghost

Dirk Gently and Stan Against Evil


----------



## ourwater

Animal Cops: Houston, Chase, Episode aired 26 September 2011, #PIP Any Minute Now [2013]


----------



## burgerchuckie

Just discovered Baskets. I dig it. Complex characters and a refreshing take on sitcoms. Tho it's more dark than comedy imo.


----------



## ourwater

End-user license agreement, Audiopedia, Published on Oct 1, 2014 In proprietary software, an end-user license agreement (EULA) or software license agreement is the contract between the licensor and purchaser, establishing the purchaser's right to use the software. The license may define ways under which the copy can be used, in addition to the automatic rights of the buyer including the first sale doctrine and 17 U.S.C. § 117 (freedom to use, archive, re-sale, and backup). Many form contracts are only contained in digital form, and only presented to a user as a click-through where the user must "accept". As the user may not see the agreement until after he or she has already purchased the software, these documents may be contracts of adhesion.


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, Dad Behavior, er finds a new app that makes his life much easier and outsources his father-son bonding.


----------



## ourwater

Celebrity Antiques Road Trip, Episode #6.1


----------



## ourwater

Monty Python's Flying Circus, Party Political Broadcast, A spoof of British political-party broadcasts includes the finals of "the worst family in Britain" contest, a violent cricket match and a housewife who revolutionized beekeeping.


----------



## ourwater

Seeder for DOA Trenchway - Part 2, HardHatsRule, Uploaded on Feb 1, 2011, These video show DOA Trenchway runs as a seeder. These were taken on Jan 31, 2011. I will add annotations later to explain what is going on better.


----------



## ourwater

Tales of Tomorrow, The Invader, A research team led by Dr. Burroughs witnesses a UFO crash into the sea. Burroughs' son Roy makes a dive on the ship, but when he surfaces, his father begins to realize that Roy is not himself.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Yesterday's Enterprise


----------



## funnynihilist

Local morning news. Surprise! Nothing good happened...lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano

CBS NFL Football: Chargers vs. Texans


----------



## TryingMara

Last few I saw were:
Party Down
Black Mirror
48 Hours


----------



## CopadoMexicano

FOX NFL Football: Buccaneers vs. Seahawks


----------



## CopadoMexicano

CBS NFL Football: Raiders vs. Panthers


----------



## SouthWest

Black Mirror season 3 episode 6: Hated in the Nation - a dark and prescient feature length ending to a fantastic season.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Sunday Night Football: Chiefs vs. Broncos


----------



## Riff Raff

I really dont watch TV too much. BUT the last TV program I watched was > American Greed

I love that show. They tell you all about these scams that people come up with to scam people out of money

I like to watch that show > so I can become aware of the types of scams that are out there so I dont ever fall into one myself 


I like shows that have to do with law enforcement and stuff like that


----------



## ourwater

Super Pacman Atari 5200, Atari Vintage Players., Published on Mar 15, 2016 Super Pac-Man is the fourth title of the Pac-Man series of games, released in Japan on August 11, 1982 and North America on October 1, 1982 and it is the fourth starring Pac-Man himself. It is also the second game to be created by series originator Namco, as Ms. Pac-Man (the second in the series) and Pac-Man Plus (released a few months before Super Pac-Man) were created without Namco's involvement. Super Pacman For Atari 5200, Arcade, Atari 8-bit, Commodore 64/128, MS-DOS, Game Boy Color, Atari 800. Bonus Stange 2:58, 7:30, 12:38, 17:36, 21:56 intermission 2:48, 7:22, 12:29, 17:25, 21:46 Game


----------



## ourwater

Ground Ball Work - Mike Candrea, coachesdirectory's channel, Uploaded on Mar 13, 2011, Mike Candrea demonstrates softball infield drills.


----------



## ourwater

This Old House, S29 E22


----------



## ourwater

Mobile Suit Gundam Wing, Shori to Haiboku no Kiseki, A recap episode from the point of view of Relena and Heero.


----------



## ourwater

Cops, S06 E12


----------



## ourwater

"Brian Cox"On The Jonathan Ross Show Series 5 Ep 9 7 December 2013 Part 4/5, ReplayTvHD, Published on Dec 7, 2013


----------



## littleghost

Eyewitness and Elementary


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, 731, When Mulder becomes trapped aboard a train rigged with an explosive device, Scully searches for the truth behind the government’s involvement with secret experiments.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Swear


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S06 E14


----------



## ourwater

10 Things You Don't Know About Overwatch, TerraMantis, Published on Jun 8, 2016, In this video we’re gonna take a look at 10 Things that you may or may not know about Overwatch, the new IP from Blizzard. In this video we'll cover topics that are based game Lore, game mechanics, and things that are just simply fun to know, but all of these Overwatch topics are either obscure or widely


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, The Last Gingerbread House On the Left, Bob gets involved in an intense gingerbread house building competition.


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Nov 27, 2016, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Incoming White House Chief of Staff Reince Priebus, Rep. Tim Ryan (D-OH) & a Sunday Panel of Michael Needham, Gerald F. Seib, Julie Pace, James Rosen.


----------



## ourwater

We are going to have to conduct a formal grievance procedure. What do we have to do?, LawDonut, Uploaded on Feb 17, 2010 A formal meeting must be held as soon as possible after you receive a grievance the Acas Code on Disciplinary and Grievance Procedures recommends that it be held within five working days.


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, Bark! the Herald Angels Sing, Avery hopes she will finally get a gift she likes.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Nov 28, 2016, Trump Calls Vote Recount a "Green Party Scam"; Cuba to Observe 9 Days of Mourning After Fidel Castro's Death; Felicity Jones Talks "Rogue One: A Star Wars Story." #PIP Social Anxiety (party scenario), he sun is shining, Published on Nov 19, 2016


----------



## butterskenny

Adventure Time


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Breaking Bad


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Nov 27, 2016, Guests: Ted Cruz, Kellyanne Conway, Bernie Sanders, Michael Mullen, Dan Balz, Carol Lee, Cenk Uygur, Kristen Soltis Anderson #PIP REPLAY: M103 // Let's Play World of Tanks, Riokat, Published on Oct 18, 2016, World of Tanks - M103 - World of Tanks (WoT) Gameplay German ►Spielt selbst World of Tanks:


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Tippi Hedren On Hitchcock, Melanie Griffith, & Hollywood Today, Actress Tippi Hedren looks back at her starring roles in the iconic films 'The Birds' & 'Marnie,' and details her rocky relationship with the man who directed both movies, Alfred Hitchcock. Tippi also opens up about her famous daughter Melanie Griffith.


----------



## ourwater

Survivor Israel, S04 E21


----------



## ourwater

[728] France's François Fillon pulls off primary victory, Boom Bust, Published on Nov 28, 2016, Lufthansa pilots are prepping for yet another strike, with the company already cancelling thousands of flights in anticipation. Plus, tensions are high in Italy's financial sector as the country prepares for a pivotal referendum that could force the removal of Prime Minister Matteo Renzi. Edward Harrison has the details. Then, Polly Boiko reports from Paris on Francois Fillon's surprise win in the Republican presidential primary, and Marina Portnaya takes a look at Miami's reaction to the death of Cuban leader Fidel Castro. Afterwards, Bianca Facchinei examines the latest legal trouble for ride-sharing company Uber, which is set to defend itself before the European Union's high court. Following the break, Dean Baker, author or "Rigged" and co-founder of the Center for Economic and Policy Research, tells Edward how he thinks free trade deals can be made fair for all. And finally, in The Big Deal, Tabetha Wallace breaks down retail sales numbers from the Thanksgiving holiday weekend.


----------



## tea111red

untold stories of the er.


----------



## ourwater

Debt dynamics, the primary deficit, and sustainability, NewSlidez, Published on Jan 6, 2015, 1. Free Slides fromed Dolan's Econ Blog (2): Debt Dynamics, the Primary Deficit, and Sustainability Post arranged June 12, 2010 Terms of Use: These slides are made accessible under Creative Commons License Attribution—Share Alike 3.0 . You are allowed to utilize these slides as an asset for your matters in profit making classes together with whatever course book you are utilizing. On the off chance that you like the slides, you might likewise need to examine my course book, Introduction to Economics, from BVT Publishers. 2. Post P100612 from Ed Dolan's Econ Blog


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Wed, Nov 23, 2016, John Heilemann and Professor Eddie Glaude are joined by Washington Post columnist E.J. Dionne, Republican strategists Susan Del Percio and Mike Murphy, Democratic strategist Karine Jean-Pierre and chef Danny Bowien on "With All Due Respect."


----------



## ourwater

How to Unbrick or Restore your Samsung Firmware with Kies, Universal Method works on all devices, Rootjunky.com, Published on Feb 3, 2015, How to Unbrick or Restore your Samsung Firmware with Kies, Universal Method works on all Samsung devices. Click show more to see all the links you will need.


----------



## ourwater

Let the Right One In (English Subtitled) [2008]


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Nov 28, 2016, Cuba's Possible Future After Fidel Castro; Move for Recounts in Several States Gains Momentum; Trump Loyalists Express Strong Warnings Against Choosing Mitt Romney for Secretary of State #PIP Buying Alaska, Glacier City, Karie moved from Kansas to Alaska to live out a childhood dream of building a cabin in the mountains. When she met builder Robbie, they ended up building a relationship instead of a home.


----------



## ourwater

Modern Social Hierarchy Pyramid, jpahmad, Published on Dec 31, 2015, An in-depth description of the modern social-hierarchy pyramid.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation, The Drumhead, A search for a spy aboard the Enterprise turns into a witch-hunt in which Picard is implicated as a traitor.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 11.28.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 12 hours ago


----------



## HQuirk

orange is the new black and that 70s show.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Eagles)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Breaking Bad


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Junior: Fries Wise


----------



## CopadoMexicano

local news


----------



## SouthWest

Westworld episode 9: The Well-Tempered Clavier - there's just one episode left (an extended 90 minute special) and then fans will have to wait until 2018 for the season 2. Westworld has been my favourite new show of the year, and I'll be sad when it's over.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Christmas In Rockefeller Center


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Vikings
~ Salem


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. Blazers)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

MLS: Toronto vs Montreal


----------



## ourwater

#PIP World of Tanks - featuring myself. This is my second tryout at playing WOT online since it's official release. Last time I couldn't connect to the server. 

The Young Turks, Thu, Nov 17, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Economy; Jimmie Johnson; 'Loving', President-elect Trump's economic agenda with guest host Jeff Glor; Jill Schlesinger; and Dennis Berman. Jimmie Johnson, 2016 NASCAR Sprint Cup champion. "Loving" with writer and director Jeff Nichols, and actors Ruth Negga and Nick Kroll. #PIP game-play


----------



## Shazzy123

Grimm


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Will Emergency UN Meeting Stop Aleppo's 'descent Into Hell?, The UN Security Council held an emergency meeting to address the humanitarian crisis caused by intense fighting for control of Aleppo in Syria, which an official described as a 'descent into hell.' Larry gets the latest developments. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning AmericaThu, Dec 1, 2016, Protests Erupt After Officer Not Charged in Fatal Shooting; Husband of 'Super Mom' Describes Her Release; The Adorable 3-Year-Old McClure Twins Appear Live on 'GMA' #PIP gameplay


----------



## ourwater

Did NATO Declare War on Russia?, Israeli News Live, Published on Dec 2, 2016via YouTube Capture #PIP gameplay


----------



## ourwater

Larry King NowJeremy Irons On ‘The Lion King,’ Hillary Clinton, & Becoming an EGOT, Oscar winner – and self-described rogue – Jeremy Irons reflects on his remarkable career, gets candid about the conditions that led to Brexit and Trump becoming president, and discusses reprising his role as Scar in the remake of ‘The Lion King.’ #PIP New York Up Close Immigration and the Industrial Revolution, superbrasher1, Published on Mar 11, 2016 & #PIP gameplay


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David MuirThu, Dec 1, 2016, Texas School Shooting Averted as the Last Minute by Watchful Parents; Jacksonville Bank Robbery Turns into a Tense Hostage Standoff; 7 States Deal with the Aftermath of Dozens of Devastating Tornados #PIP DUSL Circuit Training, DUSL, Published on Jun 11, 2015This video is about DUSL Circuit Training & #PIP game-play


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Thursday Night Football: Dallas Cowboys vs Vikings.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now,Tony Hawk On Skateboarding in the 2020 Olympics & His Next Big Move, Skateboarding megastar Tony Hawk joins Larry for a second time to talk his sport's entry into the 2020 Tokyo Games, his efforts to build skateparks across the U.S., and what the future holds for his famed video gaming franchise. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Wed, Nov 30, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Democratic Congressman Eric Swalwell of California, former Republican National Committee Chairman Michael Steele, and NBC News’ Kasie Hunt.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Nuggets)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC College Football: Navy vs. Temple


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fox College Football: Colorado vs.Washington


----------



## CopadoMexicano

CBS College Football: Alabama vs. Florida


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC Nightly News With David Muir


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, Zero Sum, Skinner is framed for murder after he covers-up the death of a young woman who was attacked by a swarm of bees. #PIP The Foundation UPDATE ►No Man's Sky Gameplay◄ Base Building, Creative Mode, Survival Mode, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live on Nov 27, 2016No Man's Sky The Foundation Update livestream // Welcome to a livestream of No Man's Sky gameplay on the ps4! No Man's Sky is an open world survival game where you get to explore planets! Join me in this adventure and let's see what we can discover!


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation, Clues, Picard and the crew are shocked to discover that Data is lying to them.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David MuirFri, Dec 2, 2016, Woman Survives Building Collapse, Located With the Help of Cell Phone; Authorities Warn of Thieves Dressing Up as UPS Drivers; Jury Struggling to Come to Verdict in Michael Slager Trial #PIP FullScreen Background Image with Content Overlay | HTML & CSS, RealFreezd, Published on Sep 11, 2015, WATCH IN 1080P to see clearly. Any questions just ask.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fox NFL Football: Lions Vs. Saints


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

[732] Is the U.S. really at "full employment"?, Boom Bust, Published on Dec 2, 2016The Obama administration may be set to block the Chinese acquisition of German manufacturer Aixtron. Plus, oil continues its rally following the OPEC production cut deal. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei, takes a look at Indian auto sales, which plummeted in the month of November due to the government's destruction of billions of banknotes. Trinity Chavez then joins from New York with the details on a new bill that will allow consumers to sue credit card and financial institutions (including Wells Fargo) over fraudulent activity.


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Battlefront Rogue One: Scarif DLC Gameplay Reveal Livestream, Star Wars HQ, Streamed live on Dec 2, 2016Star Wars Battlefront Rogue One: Scarif DLC Gameplay Reveal Livestream with Director Krennic, Jyn Erso, Infiltration mode gameplay and more! Plus the new Rogue One weapons including the A180 and the Dt-29 - all in Star Wars Battlefront Rogue One Scarif.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Dec 2, 2016, Inside the Mysterious 'Super Mom'; Mariah Carey Puts Personal Life on Display in 'Mariah's World'; Highly Anticipated 'Hamilton Mixtape' Has Finally Arrived #PIP gameplay


----------



## CopadoMexicano

FOX NFL Football: Steelers vs. Giants


----------



## CopadoMexicano

CBS NFL Football: Raiders vs. Bills


----------



## Canadian Brotha

EPL: Everton vs Man-U


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Sing Me a Song


----------



## SouthWest

Insecure episode 8: Broken as F**k - This show understands people for all their failings and their virtues. On some level I empathized with all of the main characters during the season, which is a feat for 8 half-hour episodes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Westworld
~ Berlin Station
~ The Walking Dead


----------



## littleghost

i watched Eyewitness last night. The show ended with a main character being shot. Now I'll be stressed for a week. I'm sure he won't die, that would ruin the show, but I don't like my last view of him to be bleeding and unconscious.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Bulls)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC News With David Muir


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UCL: Bayern Munich vs Atletico Madrid


----------



## SouthWest

Channel Zero: Candle Cove episode 6: Welcome Home, and The Expanse episode 8: Salvage


----------



## ourwater

The Gadget Show, S13 E08 #PIP gameplay


----------



## ourwater

[734] Ousted: Brazilian court removes Senate president, Boom Bust, Published on Dec 6, 2016, Brazil's high court ousted Senate President Renan Calheiros as corruption allegations continue to fly across the country. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at a new report claiming companies facing a rise in imports see an innovation decline. Afterwards, Alexey Yaroshevsky examines the fallout from Donald Trump's latest tweeting, this time aimed at Boeing.Following the break, Johns Hopkins Professor Steve Hanke gives his take on Zimbabwe's new currency, and what's in store for the African country as it tries to get its finances in order. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison breaks down the declining fortunes of Europe's center-left political leaders. #PIP gameplay


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S13 E19 #PIP The Young Turks LIVE 12.6.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 16 hours ago, & gameplay


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Dec 4, 2016,This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Trump Senior Advisor Kellyanne Conway, Green Party Presidential Nominee Dr. Jill Stein & a Sunday Panel of Monica Crowley, Juan Williams, Lisa Lerer, Kim Strassel.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: But I Didn't Shoot the Deputy


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Columnist Michelle Malkin Blasts Mainstream Media Coverage of Trump, Conservative columnist Michelle Malkin joins Larry with her take on the media's coverage of Donald Trump's White House win. Then, is the President-elect's spat with China over Taiwan part of a larger strategy to help U.S. workers? Larry takes a look. #PIP Léon: The Professional [1994] & game-play​


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Bret Easton Ellis On ‘The Deleted,’ Politics, and Kanye, It’s a no-holds-barred interview with Bret Easton Ellis, as the bestselling author takes on the media for its role in the election, shares his chilling first meeting with Christian Bale, and discusses his fizzled plans to make a movie with Kanye West.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## railcar82594

Westworld, the season finale.
Great series. Now that's over so there shouldn't be spoilers. I wanted to point out, however, in one aspect the show ignorantly disses SA like most of mainstream media. There is a particular character who one of the android asks about his "social anxiety". And it turned out he unrealistically became a "new person" after learning to massacre npc's. which is no different than going on a rampage on a GTA game. Anyways, the show incorrectly portrays SA people as evil psychotics when the android tech could actually be peacefully used to help with SA therapy in the future.


----------



## ourwater

Why the MI Electors Should Not Be Counted On Dec 18th, The Big Picture RT, Published on Dec 6, 2016


----------



## pinay

Rick and morty on netflix


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Cardinal Peter Turkson; John Kelly, A conversation with Cardinal Peter Turkson, taped in Rome. We conclude with a look at artificial intelligence with John Kelly, senior vice president of cognitive solutions and research for the IBM Corporation, gameplay


----------



## ourwater

Horrific Experiments | SERIOUSLY STRANGE #6, Rob ****, Published on Apr 16, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Preschool Parkland FL - Interactive Whiteboard, preKschool, Published on Aug 14, 2013


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, The Last Traction Hero, When a workplace accident leaves Homer in a cast, an unfulfilled Marge turns to an unexpected source for romance.


----------



## ourwater

Cold Squad, Live Fast, Die Young, The squad gets involved with a current murder involving street racers after Christine's brother is found dead.


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, I'll Fly Away, Carrie stages a risky intervention to keep Brody in line. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Fri, Dec 2, 2016, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Benenson Strategy Group CEO Joel Benenson, former Democratic Congressman Harold Ford, the74million.org co-founder Campbell Brown, CBS News’ Alex Wagner, and more. #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Bucks)


----------



## TryingMara

Party Down


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBC Thursday night football; chiefs vs. raiders


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Salem
~ Vikings


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Bulls)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Dec 8, 2016, Trailblazer astronaut John Glenn dead at 95; holiday price fixing concerns; President Elect Trump takes aim at Carrier union boss., #PIP Cops, S07 E02 Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Rick72

westworld and the walking dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano

the walking dead- after


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Michael Lewis, Bestselling author Michael Lewis discusses his new book, "The Undoing Project." #PIP SpongeBob SquarePants, Driven to Tears/Rule of Dumb, Driven to Tears: SpongeBob has failed his driving test-again. Patrick is so outraged by the injustice of it all that he storms into the testing facility and takes the test to prove that it is an unfair test and impossible to pass. Only Patrick DOES pass, and now he's getting his license. But that's not all. Because Patrick is the 1-millionth customer at the DMV, he is awarded a brand new car! SpongeBob tries to be happy for his pal. But watching Patrick abuse his driving privilege and disobey common driving 101 rules makes the Sponge's blood boil. Rule of Dumb: An oversight in a Royal genealogy document revels that Patrick is the next in line to receive a kingly title. It's not long before the power of the crown goes straight to the starfish's head. & gameplay


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE 12.9.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## VivaCrybaby

The Office


----------



## naes

VivaCrybaby said:


> The Office


I loved The Office until Michael left


----------



## ourwater

[737] Ron Paul on Trump-Carrier deal, Jim Rickards on the Trump economy, Boom Bust, Published on Dec 9, 2016, OPEC is pushing non-OPEC members to join its oil output reduction. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at new statistics from the CDC, showing a slight decrease in U.S. life expectancy. Afterwards, Jim Rickards, author of new book "The Road to Ruin," tells Ameera what he expects from a Donald Trump economy, and how his cabinet could shape up. Following the break, former U.S. Representative and Libertarian icon Ron Paul gives his take on the Trump-Carrier deal, if the U.S. is at risk of recession, and whether or not the housing market is in a bubble. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison breaks down junk bonds, which are faring well amongst a broader bond selloff.


----------



## ourwater

THE END! ►The Walking Dead Game Season 2◄ PS4 Gameplay/Walkthrough Episodes 3-5, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Dec 9, 2016, John Glenn Dead at 95; Mega Retailers Accused of Misleading Price Scheme; Phone Calls May Be Allowed on Airplanes


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Suns vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Dec 9, 2016, Rudy Giuliani Removes Himself From Consideration for Secretary of State; Jurors See Video of Moment Dylann Roof's Victims Arrived at Bible Study; Conjoined Twins Survive a Successful Surgery Separating Them #PIP game-play


----------



## Pandemoniac

Gotham. 

It doesn't return until mid January, though. Already going through withdrawals. :laugh:


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, The Puppies Talk, The kids discover that Gracie and Freddy can talk!


----------



## catcharay

Westworld. I gave it 5 chances but it still disappoints me. The main actor is really good though.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Who's More Likely to Win the Trump vs. Media Battle?, Former White House Press Secretary Ari Fleischer gives his take on the coming battle between Donald Trump and DC press corps. Plus, why he hopes Trump keeps tweeting. #PIP The Simpsons, The Fool Monty, After Mr. Burns finds out that he is dying, he has an accident and loses his memory, and all the townspeople use the situation to get their revenge on him.


----------



## Mxx1

Baskets. 

It was okay. Funny, but not exactly the best show i have seen.


----------



## ourwater

Harmony of the Seas - Pre-Inaugural, November 2016, triciannetrinidad, Published on Nov 22, 2016 #PIP game-play


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: N. Dakota State. vs S.Dakota State


----------



## ourwater

Most Haunted, Annesley Hall #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Pacers)


----------



## udit thakur

prison break


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Roger Love On Finding Your Best Voice, Larry is joined by his wife Shawn for a lively discussion with acclaimed vocal coach Roger Love, who shares stories of training Hollywood’s A-listers, offers tips for viewers at home, and treats the Kings to a singing lesson of their own. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE 12.9.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming on Dec 9, 2016 #PIP 7th Heaven, Don't Ax, Don't Tell, While Annie is still way, reverend Eric Camden keeps behaving weirdly, so his nosy daughter Lucy forces her unwilling, privacy-respecting husband Kevin to help her find out what's going on. For once he gets interested himself as it turns out there actually is a lot to uncover, starting with the fact Eric bought the twins hamsters as a consolation because his disgust at their teacher Miss Margo's flirting made Eric take the boys out of school to teach them himself. Kevin even ends up taking his pants off as bribe for homeless Stanley to tell what he knows about the hospital episode.


----------



## twitchy666

*Planet Earth II Cities*

urban wildlife


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Dec 11, 2016, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” an exclusive interview with President-elect Donald Trump & a Sunday Panel of George Will, Charles Lane, Jason Riley, Julie Pace., #PIP 112 pa liv och dod s08e18


----------



## littleghost

Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency


----------



## CopadoMexicano

FOX NFL Football: Redskins vs. Eagles


----------



## CopadoMexicano

FOX NFL Sunday: Seahawks vs. Packers


----------



## littleghost

Eyewitness.... last episode before the finale, very tense buildup, can't wait til next week.


----------



## SouthWest

The Expanse episode 9: Critical Mass


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBC Football Night In America- Cowboys vs. Giants


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN Sportscenter


----------



## ourwater

3 Growth Hormone Tricks: Naturally Elevate GH For Faster Fat Loss, Get Lean in 12, Published on Mar 12, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Making the Case for Labor Unions Post-WWII: "Deadline for Action" (1946), shaggylocks, Published on Jul 14, 2016, This film, made by the electrical workers union of the CIO in the late 1940s, gives the other side of all those pro-business films also made during that time. It criticizes big companies like GE for cutting paychecks after the war, ostensibly because they could no longer afford to pay wartime wages. The union's research showed that production and labor costs to the company had actually gone down, and that the pay cuts were done to increase profits. But it goes a lot further than just that issue, pointing out how American big business is getting bigger and bigger and more and more powerful. It also points out the links big American companies had with Axis companies during the war, and equates big businesses dream of an American Century with the Nazi goal of world domination. The answer is shown to be participating in strikes and voting the union ticket.It is a fascinating account of union political views of the period. It also has lots of great propaganda graphics, including smashing fists and a giant octopus to represent big business. And there's a memorable though somewhat puzzling scene to represent the concept of 31 million dollars (how much of Americas assets are controlled by Morgan interests): They don't just talk about laying that much money in $100 bills end-to-end; they show a guy discovering the line of bills on the sidewalk and trying to pick them all up. A memorable film overall.Producer: United Electrical, Radio and Machine Workers of America (UE)


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, The Nightmare After Krustmas, Krusty tries to impress his daughter as they spend Christmas with the Simpsons.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Hearts Still Beating


----------



## ourwater

Johnny Bravo, Scoop Bravo/The Incredible Shrinking Johnny/Backdaft, Scoop Bravo: Johnny searches the town for a news story. The Incredible Shrinking Johnny: A witch puts a shrinking curse on Johnny. Backdaft: Johnny volunteers to be a firefighter. #PIP game-play


----------



## blue53669

Modern Family, S6 E8


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Brian Moynihan; Kenneth Lonergan, Brian Moynihan, chairman and C.E.O. of Bank of America. We conclude with director and screenwriter Kenneth Lonergan. His newest film is called “Manchester by the Sea.” #PIP iPhone 6 Plus recall, WIAT42, Published on Aug 24, 2015iPhone 6 Plus recall


----------



## Ai

Shameless (US series.)


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S01 E13


----------



## ourwater

NWO Covert Plan to Suppress Your DNA, Israeli News Live, Published on Dec 12, 2016, NWO Covert Plan to Suppress Your DNA, the government has learned from their DNA experts that you are carrying valuable information that will expose the greatest global conspiracy ever. Now the government is working to block your DNA before it wakes up revealing massive information unlocking our relationship with our Heavenly Father.


----------



## littleghost

Dateline... and they convicted the wrong guy!! I mean, there's a chance he was guilty but they didn't have the evidence to prove it. What happened to reasonable doubt? It made me so mad.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Monday Night Countdown On ESPN


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Dec 12, 2016, Stars React to 2017 Golden Globe Nominations; Donald Trump Calls Russian Hacking Claims 'Ridiculous'; Will Smith Talks Family Traditions, 'Collateral Beauty' #PIP Ducks Dance too (Mousercise), YoupiLa5DisneyParade, Published on Nov 25, 2015


----------



## CopadoMexicano

monday night football; patriots vs. ravens


----------



## ourwater

[738] Lockheed Martin shares dive after Trump Twitter attack, Boom Bust, Published on Dec 12, 2016OPEC has managed to secure an output reduction deal with non-OPEC members, sending oil prices to an 18-month high. Ameera David has the details. Then, Lindsay France takes a look at Donald Trump's latest Twitter attack on a private company, this time targeting Lockheed Martin and its troubled F-35 program. Bianca Facchinei also reports on Boeing and Airbus inking jetliner deals with Iran.After the break, Marshall Auerback, research associate at the Levy Economics Institute, talks everything from the reported pick of Exxon CEO Rex Tillerson as Secretary of State, to Europe's bond buying program. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison examines why the U.S. bond market is going bear. #PIP Hitachi Storage Virtualization Operating System (SVOS), HDScorp, Published on Apr 28, 2015In this Product Overview you'll learn about key feature of Hitachi Storage virtualization Operating System, such as, storage virtualization, thin provisioning, storage service level controls and performance instrumentation across multiple storage platforms. You'll also learn about Global Storage Virtualization and integration with the Virtual Storage Platform family series.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Clippers)


----------



## GunnyHighway

Marco Polo


----------



## Canadian Brotha

EPL: Everton/Arsenal


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Dec 13, 2016, Unarmed 73-Year-Old Grandfather Shot and Killed by Police in California; Stunning New Details From the Trial of Accused Church Shooter Dylann Roof; Cuisinart Recall Could Affect Millions of American Households


----------



## ourwater

Mister Ed, Bald Horse, Ed thinks he is beginning to bald.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Trump's Business Ties are a Giant Bull's Eye for Terrorists, The Big Picture RT, Published on Dec 13, 2016, In tonight's Politics Panel, Thom discusses why Trump's business interests are an open invitation to terrorists, how Trump is turning America into a petrostate, and why we need automatic recounts everywhere. Later on in the program, Thom talks to Allan Collinge about America's ongoing student loan crisis and why it's the most pressing economic issue facing the nation.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Blazers)


----------



## scooby

Binged the **** out of '3%'. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4922804/
Finished all the episodes in 1 night.

Also recently finished 'The Expanse'.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN NFL Insiders


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Narcos S02E07


Narcos tells the true-life story of the growth and spread of cocaine drug cartels across the globe and attendant efforts of law enforcement to meet them head on in brutal, bloody conflict. It centers around the notorious Colombian cocaine kingpin Pablo Escobar (Wagner Moura) and Steve Murphy (Holbrook), a DEA agent sent to Colombia on a U.S. mission to capture and ultimately kill him.


----------



## Herzeleid

Watching The X-Files rn


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Espn fc


----------



## SouthWest

The Expanse episode 10: Leviathan Wakes, and Broad City season 3 episode 1: Two Chainz


----------



## CopadoMexicano

CNN Anderson Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Spurs)


----------



## Fledgling

I just watched the season finale of Survivor where they touched on the subject of social anxiety during the reunion show. I'm a longtime viewer, so this was a pretty cool moment for me to witness.


----------



## ourwater

#PIP Good Luck Charlie, All Fall Down Part 2, Spencer gets the opportunity to start college in Boston early.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Thursday Night Football: Rams vs. Seahawks


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks, Fri, Dec 2, 2016, Veterans Deploy To Standing Rock #NoDAPL | Donald Trump On Dakota Access Pipeline Investment | Man Who Killed Former NFL Player Joe McKnight Walks Free | BREAKING: Cop Who Murdered Walter Scott Walks Free | How Would Jesus Treat Muslims?


----------



## ourwater

Obama on mandates, hemarasio, Uploaded on Feb 5, 2008, Barack Obama compares mandating universal health care to forcing the homeless to buy houses


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Fmr. US Ambassador: Aleppo Represents 'death Throes' of Obama's Syria Policy, Former U.S. Ambassador Marc Ginsberg offers his take on the fight for Aleppo, and how history will judge Pres. Obama's Mid-East policies. Then, Donald Trump's desire for A-list celebrities to perform at his inauguration reportedly takes a desperate turn.


----------



## MurkyPurple

Vikings!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Nuggets)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN: highly Questionable


----------



## ourwater

Obama Vows Retaliations Against Russians for Election Cyber Attacks Fri, 16 Dec 2016, abcnews.go.com, (The president said that his Russian counterpart, Vladimir Putin, who is suspected of directing the cyber operations, knew he was angry, because they had spoken about the issue.), State Department Spokesmen Refuses Facts of Aleppo, Israeli News Live, Published on Dec 16, 2016, John Kirby the spokesmen for the US States Department when confronted by journalist Said about Syrian civilians from East Aleppo were jubilant about there freedom was totally rebuffed. Kirby denied the facts that the civilians of East Aleppo were happy to be free, he claimed he had seen no such reports. #PIP gameplay


----------



## ourwater

[741] Yahoo! hack affects one BILLION user accounts, Boom Bust, Published on Dec 15, 2016, The Bank of England is keeping its bank rate at 0.25%, declining to hike the while the U.S. Federal Reserve does the opposite. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at India's attempt to placate angry citizens upset with the government's move to remove billions of banknotes from circulation. After, Lindsay France examines a hack on Yahoo! that reportedly affects one billion user accounts.Following the break, Gary Leff, co-founder of MilePoint.com and blogger for View from the Wing, tells Ameera how Donald Trump's Twitter antagonism towards Boeing could affect the company's future, and how the airline industry is increasingly catering to Chinese consumers. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison breaks down how markets are reacting to the Federal Reserve and Bank of England's recent interest rate decisions. #PIP Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, Second Skin, Kira is kidnapped by the Cardassians, who try to convince her that she is really one of their people.


----------



## ourwater

Go, Diego, Go!, 6. Diego and Alicia Save the Otters!


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Dec 15, 2016, Master Spy Vladimir Putin Directly Linked to US Hacking: Officials; Excitement Builds for 'Rogue One' Opening Day; Woman With Down Syndrome Inspires Others With Successful Cookie Business #PIP game-play


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN 2: Pardon The Interruption


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN 2: College Football FCS Championship: James Madison vs. North Dakota State


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Dec 15, 2016, South Carolina Church Shooter Found Guilty on All Charges; Trump in Denial as Officials Blame Spymaster Putin for Election Hacks; Syrian Orphans Post Video Begging for Help to Get Out of Aleppo


----------



## ourwater

The Middle, A Very Marry Christmas, Sue keeps a holiday secret from the family.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Kathleen Hays; Robert Gates; Michael Morell, Kathleen Hays, host of "Taking Stock" on Bloomberg Radio. Russian cyber attacks with Mike Morell, former acting director of the CIA. Robert Gates, former secretary of defense, on Rex Tillerson and the Trump transition. #PIP Tasker Tutorial 101: Lesson 25b - Scene Text Fields, Buttons, Write Text File, Sign In, hollywood frodo, Published on Feb 27, 2014Tasker Tutorial 101: Lesson 25b - Scene Text Fields, Buttons, Write Text File, Sign In Continues Lesson 25 by finishing building our Sign In App. Talk about how to write text that has been inputted or selections made to a file to be viewed later. A lot of this stuff has a lot of implications besides being used in a Sign In.


----------



## ourwater

World of Tanks - Chat Gives Energy To Finish 3rd Mark, Anfield, Published on Aug 21, 2016


----------



## flyingMint

Is mayonnaise a TV show?


----------



## ourwater

515 LA PETITE FILLE ET LE RENARD, prexav11, Uploaded on Oct 1, 2011


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Dec 15, 2016, ABC Nightline, Thu, Dec 15, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Inheritance Tax: Who Deserves What? (Lecture 16), Just_V3-Justice_Version_3, Published on Sep 30, 2016, Should inheritances be taxed at a high rate?


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Leah Remini On Her Revealing New Scientology Series, Leah Remini – who famously left the Church of Scientology in 2013, after being a member for 35 years – sits with Larry to discuss the organization’s controversial practices, Tom Cruise’s involvement, and why she welcomes the church to sue her.


----------



## ourwater

Whose Line is it Anyway? (UK) Episode 19, Season 9, Episode 18


----------



## ourwater

Uchû no kishi Tekkaman Burêdo, Chi o waketa akuma


----------



## ourwater

Is The US Aiding & Abetting Famine In Yemen?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Dec 16, 2016, Big Picture Interview: Medea Benjamin, Kingdom of the Unjust: Behind the U.S.-Saudi Connection/CODEPINK/Global Exchange. As the world continues to look with horror at the situation in Syria - the United States is aiding and abetting a famine in Yemen. Why are we sacrificing the lives of Yemeni children to pad the profits of defense contractors? #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Jazz)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: New Mexico Bowl: New Mexico vs. UT San Antonio


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: Toledo vs. App State.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: Southern Miss Vs. Louisiana Lafayette in The New Orleans Bowl


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Dec 16, 2016, President Obama Says He Believes Russian President Vladimir Putin Was Behind the DNC Hacked Emails; The Must-Have Toy on Children's Christmas Lists Can Put the Entire Family's Privacy at Risk; Dolly Parton Raises Over $9 Million for Families in Need #PIP


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Dec 16, 2016, Men Scale Bolivian Mountain, Find Black Box Remains From Crashed Flight 980; 'Patriots Day' Film Tells the Story of the 2013 Boston Maraton Bombing; Muscians Rewrite 'Baby, It's Cold Outside' Lyrics to Include Consent


----------



## ourwater

How to enable 1440p/4k on a 1080p monitor, Phobia, Published on Jan 7, 2015Today I show you how to enable down sampling from 1440p, 4k, and some other resolutions down to 1080p so your 1080p monitor can display it correctly. This is done on NVIDIA hardware, and I do not know how to enable it on amd cards since I do not own one.


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, How the Griffin Stole Christmas, Peter is asked to fill in for the mall Santa, until he gets drunk on the power when he realizes that Santa can get away with anything.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE 12.16.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming on Dec 16, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

Upper Middle Bogan, Don't Over Think It , Angry with Margaret for not taking her diabetes seriously, Bess sets up training sessions with newly qualified Brianna. Margaret reluctantly agrees, but is surprised at the outcome. #pip game-play


----------



## TryingMara

48 Hours


----------



## afeerah

Yuri! On Ice (anime) It gives me hope to have that in my life lol what i am saying...I mean I dream but it's silly (and I'm a woman watching anime omg...) anyway it just inspires me..


----------



## CopadoMexicano

FoX NFL Sunday: Lions vs. Giants


----------



## CopadoMexicano

FOX NFL Sunday: Bears vs. Packers


----------



## CopadoMexicano

CBS NFL Football: Patriots vs. Broncos


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN 2: Men's College Basketball: Gonzaga vs. Tennessee


----------



## Equity

Some odd show about people coming back from the dead called Glitch.


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Dec 18, 2016, Responding to Reports of Russia Interference in US Elections; Guests: Donna Brazile, James Woolsey, Douglas Lute, Adam Schiff, Peter King, LZ Granderson, Kristen Soltis Anderson, Jennifer Jacobs, Cokie Roberts


----------



## ourwater

Accelerating science with (very, very) big data, Berkeley Lab, Published on May 29, 2013, In this May 13, 2013 talk, Berkeley Lab's Greg Bell discusses how big data is changing science, and how the Energy Sciences Network (ESnet) is playing a big role. To watch the entire entire Science at the Theater event, in which seven of our scientists present BIG ideas in eight minutes each, go here


----------



## ourwater

Robredo on finally meeting Duterte: It was cordial, ABS-CBN News, Published on Jul 1, 2016President Rodrigo Duterte and Vice President Leni Robredo finally meet on the second day of the new administration, and after winning the May elections. This report tells us the exchange of the two executives. - ANC, The World Tonight, July 1, 2016 #PIP game-play


----------



## Canadian Brotha

EPL: Man City vs Arsenal


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S12 E27 #PIP game-play


----------



## littleghost

Eyewitness: Season Finale..... Why'd they have to kill off Philip's mom??


----------



## ourwater

Lost Mobile Home Titles & Other Title Problems, John Fedro, Published on Sep 22, 2015, In this video we discuss 3 of the most common mobile home titling issues you'll see as a mobile home buyer or investor. For more info mosey over to State By State Info Below: (If any info is incorrect please comment below with the correction. This will help us all.)


----------



## SouthWest

Fleabag episode 1 - It's been on the BBC iPlayer for ages but I've only now decided to watch it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBC Sunday Night Football In America: Cowboys vs. Buccaneers


----------



## liverose

CSI


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Buccaneers vs. Cowboys)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: Tulsa vs. C.Michigan (Miami Beach Bowl)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

EPL: Everton vs Liverpool


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Dec 19, 2016, Presidential Electors to Cast Their Votes Todays; Guarding your Kids Against Screen Addiction During the Holidays; Jennifer Lawrence Talks 'Passengers' and Equal Pay


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN Monday Night Football Countdown


----------



## ourwater

[743] French court convicts IMF's Christine Lagarde, Boom Bust, Published on Dec 19, 2016, A French court convicts IMF chief Christine Lagarde over supposed misuse of public funds during her time as France's Finance Minister. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at U.S. productivity, which has dramatically dropped since the 2008 crisis. After, Lindsay France explains why Ireland is accusing the European Union of overstepping its boundaries in the ongoing Apple tax spat.Following the break, Johns Hopkins Professor of Economics Steve Hanke gives his take on Turkey's currency troubles and Venezuelan inflation. And finally, in The Big Deal, Edward Harrison breaks down what the Trump-Yellen relationship may look like. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Breaking News Med Filip Och Fredrik, S03 E15 #PIP Booty is Back! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill◄ Extended PC Gameplay with Viewers!, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## Ellie2210

Currently watching "A Haunting"


----------



## ourwater

Does Trump Mean the End of the Internet As We Know It?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Dec 19, 2016Thom talks to Chris Lewis of Public Knowledge about what Donald Trump's election means for the future of net neutrality. Later on in the program, Thom talks to Eleanor Goldfield of Occupy.com and Sam Daley-Harris of the Center for Citizen Empowerment about the battle for the soul of the Democratic Party, the coup staged by North Carolina Republicans, and why it's time to say goodbye to the electoral college. #PIP Kiefer Sutherland Quizzed on 24, 24 Spoilers, Uploaded on Jan 16, 2010


----------



## ourwater

What Maisie Knew [2012] #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Reproach or Rebuke or Reprimand or Reprove - Difference Meaning Definition Examples - ESL English, iswearenglish, Published on Jun 16, 2014


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Panthers vs. Redskins)


----------



## novalax

The Simpsons. One of the best shows ever made


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Monday Night Football: Redskins vs. Panthers


----------



## Were

The Vampire Diaries, finished season 7, it was a good season but True Blood was better.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: Memphis vs. WKU ( Boca Raton Bowl)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Dec 20, 2016, American Eyewitness Details Berlin Attack That Killed 12; Russian Diplomat Assassinated in Turkey; Zendaya Shares Her Holiday Style Tips. #PIP Without A Trace, Honor Bound, The team searches for 25-year-old Korean-American Wendy Kim (NICOLE BILDERBACK), who vanishes after a fight with her new boyfriend during her night shift at her parents' deli.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Kathleen Hays; Robert Gates; Michael Morell, Kathleen Hays, host of "Taking Stock" on Bloomberg Radio. Russian cyber attacks with Mike Morell, former acting director of the CIA. Robert Gates, former secretary of defense, on Rex Tillerson and the Trump transition. #PIP What is the right way to sleep during pregnancy? - Sanghamitra, Doctors' Circle - Ask Doctors. Free Video Answers., Published on Apr 21, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Pokémon, Tree's a Crowd


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Dec 19, 2016, Many Killed at German Christmas Market; Russian Ambassador to Turkey Assassinated; Arctic Blast Keeps Country in Deep Freeze. @{I{ #PIP Simulated Meeting for Minute Taking Practice, furryfeettv, Published on Jul 18, 2012, Simulated Meeting for Minute Taking Practice DVD by Training 4 Fusion - Full Training aid DVD for minute taking practice available at


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Dec 20, 2016, ISIS Claims Responsibility For Berlin Semi-Truck Attack; Heavily Armed Patrol Squads Guard Shopping Centers in Response to Berlin Attack; Turkish Assassin's Words to Russian Ambassador: 'Don't Forget Aleppo!' #PIP 1981-83 Commercials: Sweet Pickles Books to Colecovision, Genius7277, Uploaded on Oct 31, 2010


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Bill Press: Trump Nominees Like Wrecking Crew Heading for DC, UFC, Commentator Bill Press tells Larry that Donald Trump seems intent on filling his cabinet with people who'll dismantle D.C. from within. Then, former Arizona governor Jan Brewer on why she hopes Trump keeps his Twitter account after he's sworn in. #PIP Hamsters - Round 2, Thibaut Delaunay, Uploaded on Feb 23, 2011Le deuxième round !Mais bien vite, les deux débiles dérangent le boss, qui participe à remettre de l'ordre.Je précise, que j'ai rapidement alerté le vendeur afin qu'il sépare les combattants, et qu'ils reçoivent des soins. Je ne suis pas qu'un gros connard, quand même!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Kings)


----------



## ourwater

sionisme et le mensonge ..Theodor Herzl,Léon Pinsker..., parchamp newparchamp new, Published on Dec 30, 2014, J'ai une idée formidable: "attirer des antisémites honnêtes et les inciter à détruire les propriétés juives." Theodor HerzlSHOW MORE #PIP game-play


----------



## flyingMint

I'm trying to get into Mr. Robot but I feel like its so slow lol, idk maybe it's just me but the show isn't bad and I like the commentary he makes on society most of the time I'm like: "I know that already thats how I feel too lol" 

I also like how they make it so obvious that Evil Corp is supposed to be failed Enron Corp. lol they have the same logo and they use a similar color scheme it was a nice touch.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Dec 21, 2016. 'GMA' Anchors Compete in Ugly Christmas Sweater Showdown; Fireworks Explosion Leaves at Least 29 Dead, 72 Injured; 2-Time Wimbledon Champion Survives Home Attack #PIP Erase Una Vez S06 E10


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN Men's Basketball: Kentucky vs. Louisville


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Dec 20, 2016, Two US Neurosurgeons Perform Brain Surgeries on Children in Peru; OJ Simpson Prosecutors on Renewed Interest in 'Trial of the Century'; Notre Dame Player's Emotional Reunion with Soldier Brother


----------



## nubly

Mike & Molly


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Bill Press: Trump Nominees Like Wrecking Crew Heading for DC, Commentator Bill Press tells Larry that Donald Trump seems intent on filling his cabinet with people who'll dismantle D.C. from within. Then, former Arizona governor Jan Brewer on why she hopes Trump keeps his Twitter account after he's sworn in. #PIP Rust - Fort Furnace | Solo Furnace Base with Combat Roof!, PepperTheRed, Published on Dec 19, 2016, A solo base build I threw together by request, with a large furnace, up to 6 loot rooms, and a combat deck for great base defense and roof camping! Clans may also use this setup to fortify their furnace buildings inside their compound as a battle outpost.


----------



## ourwater

How to configure fine grained password policy, Ahmed Mustafa, Published on Oct 21, 2012, How to configure fine grained password policy


----------



## momentsunset

New girl


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis The Game, Discovering a simulator game that McKay and Sheppard have been playing for a year is in fact real, they must put their petty competition aside or be responsible for a bloody war.


----------



## Loosh

WWE Smackdown.


----------



## SoTired93

X-Files


----------



## ourwater

User Account Setup for Child on Windows 10 Tutorial, Jason Coltrin, Published on Jul 31, 2015, With Windows 10, creating a new account for a child can be scary because Microsoft wants you to create a new outlook.com email address along with the user account. First we show you how to create the account the way they want, and then the easy way. By utilizing the good old computer management tool, you can easily setup a local user account on your laptop or computer. Visit jasoncoltrin.com for more in-depth Windows 10 blog posts.


----------



## ourwater

How to remove an apple device from your icloud account., keduse desta, Published on Mar 22, 2014, If you don't know how to remove icloud account from your apple device, watch this video .In this video you will see how you can remove icloud.


----------



## ourwater

HOW TO SET UP INTERNET TETHERING HOTSPOT FOR ALL IPHONE WITHOUT JAILBREAKING, newgentech, Published on Mar 27, 2015, #PIP Apple iPhone Developer Video, Keat Liang Goh, Uploaded on Aug 30, 2009 #PIP Setting Up Wi-Fi and Bluetooth - Samsung Galaxy Mega (AT&T, SGH-i527), SPSN, Published on Aug 21, 2013, Watch this video to learn how to set up Wi-Fi and Bluetooth on your Samsung Galaxy Mega from AT&T. #PIP HOW TO STOP PARENTS FROM FACEBOOK HUMILIATION (REACT: Advice #30), REACT, Published on Feb 21, 2015


----------



## ourwater

[745] Volkswagen hit with another €1 billion fine, Boom Bust, Published on Dec 21, 2016, Volkswagen is facing another €1 billion fine for its emissions test fraud. Plus, Bitcoin surpasses the $800 mark for the first time in years. Ameera David has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at the impact of student debt on social security payouts. After, Lindsay France, breaks down a mammoth gas company merger between Germany's Linde and the U.S.' Praxair.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: BYU vs. Wyoming


----------



## ourwater

Documentation Requirements for ISO 9001:2015 and NABH, Uttia Majumdar, Published on Aug 16, 2016


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Dec 22, 2016, Holiday Travel Rush Starts With Major Delays at LAX; Global Manhunt for Suspect in Berlin Market Attack; Casts of 3 Andrew Lloyd Webber Musicals Perform a Special Broadway Mashup. #PIP game-play


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC News With David Muir


----------



## ourwater

EPA Says Fracking Harmful to Drinking Water - Will Trump Listen?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Dec 22, 2016


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Thursday Night Football: Giants vs. Eagles


----------



## ourwater

Charlie & the Numbers, Charlie Meets 1 & 2, Charlie meets the Number 1 and discover the magic word that opens the castle door. Charlie meets the Number 2 and helps her find her crown.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Dec 21, 2016, Manhunt Underway for Suspect in Terror Attack on Christmas Market in Germany; Security Is Stepped Up All Across Europe; Jeopardy Champ Loses Her Battle With Cancer Before Episodes Air


----------



## ourwater

How to Get Better at Drawing: 10 Things that Worked for Me, markcrilley, Published on Feb 5, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Gas giants Linde, Praxair agree to mammoth merger, Boom Bust, Published on Dec 22, 2016, German gas giant Linde and America's Praxair have agreed to a merger, potentially creating the world's largest industrial gas supplier. Lindsay France breaks down the deal.


----------



## ourwater

HOW TO GET FEATURED ON MUSICAL.LY | Mackenzie Davis, dancingwithmackenzie, Published on Apr 22, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Fmr. State Dept. Official: Trump's 'sideways Diplomacy' Alarming, Former Deputy Assistant Sec. of State Joel Rubin says adversaries and allies are confused by Donald Trump's use of 'sideways diplomacy.' So, what are the implications for the US? Larry talks to Rubin to find out.


----------



## ourwater

InDesign Fixing Widows and Orphans (No. 84), Mike McHugh, Uploaded on Sep 26, 2010Dont you just hate it when you get a word or line of text left all by itself? Learn how to fix Widows and Orphans within InDesign Paragraph composer. Don't switch it off man, it works really well if you know what to do. Use non breaking spaces and keep options to get it all sorted. Don't forget you can follow Mike on Twitter @CS_TV and Visit for all of Creative Sweet TV's Videos.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 12.22.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming 5 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Need for speed. Most wanted. 152 - #1. Final 4 of 5, Omikron games, Published on May 12, 2015


----------



## rabidfoxes

The Wire, rewatching. I'm somewhere in season 4. Probably my favourite TV series ever.


----------



## ourwater

Your Federal Insurance Benefits For Employees, USOPM, Published on Sep 22, 2014


----------



## ourwater

How To Remove a BIOS/CMOS Password (Acer, Dell, HP, ASUS etc.), Cyber Secrets Revealed, Published on Jul 16, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Ultrasound-Guided Foot Exam - SonoSite.mp4, ThePainSource, Uploaded on Dec 3, 2010, This intellectual property belongs to SonoSite, Inc.


----------



## SouthWest

Father Ted Christmas Special, and Star Trek: The Next Generation season 5 episode 23: I, Borg


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Sportscenter


----------



## Were

Mr. Robot (started season 2)


----------



## Shazzy123

Currently watching Sherlock


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Clippers)


----------



## MrBrunk

Watching Vikings at the moment. Skål!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: Louisiana Tech vs. Navy ( Armed Forces Bowl)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Football: Ohio vs. Troy (Dollar General Bowl)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Dec 23, 2016, Berlin Terror Attack Suspect Shot Dead in Milan; Hijacked Libyan Plane Diverted to Malta; "GMA" 2016 Year in Review. #PIP game-play


----------



## Iced

The Grand Tour


----------



## discopotato

american monster


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Dec 22, 2016, IKEA Recalls Millions of Dressers as the Company Agrees to a $50 Million Settlement, Lawyers Say; Video Shows the Moment Truck Barreled into the Christmas Market in Berlin; Holiday Travel Troubles During One of the Busiest Travel Times of the Year


----------



## ourwater

Father Knows Best, Bud, the Speculator, Bud risks fifty dollars purchasing stock in a new copper mine company. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Dec 23, 2016, Passenger Removed from Flight After Allegedly Harassing Ivanka Trump; Etsy Hosts Open Call For Entrepreneurs to Win Over Major Retailers; Oprah Announces Huge Milestone in Weight-Loss Journey


----------



## ourwater

Conference Call On Social Media & My Personal Story With Eddie Barrientes, Erin K. Pitts, Published on Nov 5, 2013 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Google Chrome Bookmarks: Backup and Restore, learningtocompute, Published on Dec 31, 2012, In this video I show you how to backup and restore your bookmarks or favorites in Google Chrome.If this video helped you, please like. Subscribe to be updated on newly released videos.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

FOX NFL Football: Packers vs. Vikings


----------



## CopadoMexicano

FOX NFL Football: Cardinals vs. Seahawks


----------



## ourwater

Beneath [2007] #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ER, Friendly Fire. Cynthia Hooper starts as the new desk clerk. Benton and Carla disagree over whether or not their son should be circumcised. Al gets in an accident at work.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Fri, Dec 23, 2016, Carrie Fisher's Mid-Air Medical Emergency; Holiday Travelers Threatened by Storms Across the Country; Donald Trump's Latest Rant on Twitter Goes Nuclear #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

CSI Miami, Cyber lebrity, An Internet celebrity's boyfriend is killed with a bow and arrow. During the case, Horatio becomes a "cyberlebrity" himself, which puts his life in danger.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Hawaii Bowl: Hawaii vs. Middle Tennessee State


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing Race IL, S04 E12


----------



## ourwater

National Parks to fall under federal laws, ABC News (Australia), Uploaded on Jul 22, 2011, Federal Environment Minister Tony Bourke is determined to stop cattle grazing in the Alpine National Park.


----------



## ourwater

Fireworks Laws Not Stopping Pa. Residents From Stocking Up, WTAE-TV Pittsburgh, Uploaded on Jul 1, 2010Team 4's Paul Van Osdol travels to Phantom Fireworks in Boardman, Ohio, and finds Pennsylvania residents stocking up on fireworks.


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Dec 25, 2016, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Guests Newt Gingrich, Jerry Falwell JR, Power Player Morrill Worchester. and a Sunday Panel of George Will, Ben Domenech, Julie Pace, Gerald F Seib.


----------



## ourwater

1993 - Commercial - Prologue Doctor-Patient Matching - (412)-2-HEALTH, Video Archeology5, Published on Sep 21, 2013


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Knicks)


----------



## ourwater

12-07-2016 7:50:52 am


----------



## ourwater

Pete's Dragon [2016]


----------



## TryingMara

Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath


----------



## ourwater

Annotating a text, HaynesEnglish, Published on Jul 26, 2013, Brief introduction to 7 reading strategies of effective readers.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater

Disabling/Re-Enabling Your Windows Key!, LuridReality, Published on Sep 4, 2012 #PIP game-play


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

BBC News @ 6 and The Great British Bake Off 2016 Christmas Special Episode 2 (watching atm)


----------



## ourwater

Medium, Bite Me, Allison begins having nightmares from the film "Night of the Living Dead," after scenes from the movie are put in her mind. This results in her getting cuts and bite marks but also finds some clues that lead to her funeral director's killer. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Hospital Codes: An Overview, Olivia Grassi, Published on May 29, 2013, For medical careers class


----------



## ourwater

Tales from the Darkside, Seasons of Belief , On Christmas Eve, a father ends his two children's boredom by holding them spellbound with a scary story about a fearsome beast known as the Grither. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

It’s open enrollment time: What to know about Obamacare costs, PBS NewsHour , Published on Oct 29, 2015The season of open enrollment is upon us: On Sunday Americans can shop for health care plans on the insurance marketplaces under the Affordable Care Act. Mary Agnes Carey of Kaiser Health News joins Judy Woodruff to answer real Americans’ questions and concerns about costs, coverage and penalties., #PIP A quick look at Repair Video Master, Matthew Finchly, Published on Aug 14, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Dec 26, 2016, Legendary Singer George Michael Passes Away at Age 53; Christmas Blizzard Hinders Holiday Travel; Donald Trump to Close His Charitable Foundation


----------



## ourwater

History Detectives Special Investigations, Who Killed Jimmy Hoffa, Researchers identify how historical significance gathered them into wondering how past events occurred.


----------



## ourwater

Project For Awesome 2012- Donating to Your Library, Madisyn Bowen, Published on Dec 17, 2012, If you have any questions about donating to public libraries or even the library in your school, leave a comment and I'll be sure to answer as promptly as I can! #PIP game-play


----------



## duvalsi

We Bare Bears


----------



## ourwater

How To Stop A Toothache Fast - Amazing Methods to Cure Your Toothache Instantly, Stop A Toothache, Published on Sep 10, 2014 #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Raptors vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Consequences of ignoring multicollinearity, learnittcom's channel, Published on Aug 3, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Four Strategies for Changing The World with your Videos, Video Creators, Published on Jul 29, 2015, It's one thing to believe that you can change people's lives and the world around you with your videos, but it's another thing to actually intentionally do it. It doesn't always happen accidentally. Cliff Ravenscraft, known as The Podcast Answer Man, has a vision for using his podcast to reach people with his message and use it to change their lives and the world. He shares four strategies you can implement in your own creative content and YouTube videos that will increase the likelihood that your message will spread and change lives. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Locked Out of Our House (WK 298.5) | Bratayley, Bratayley, Published on Sep 20, 2016 #PIP GAME-PLAY


----------



## ourwater

Safety Committees - How to run an Occupational Health and Safety Meeting - Safetycare, Safetycare, Uploaded on Oct 6, 2010 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Dec 27, 2016, Security Increased in Times Square for New Year's Eve; New Details of George Michael's Death; One Mom's Makeover Gave Her a New Look for the New Year.


----------



## novalax

Adam Ruins Everything. Sometimes I don't agree with him, sometimes he even infuriates me, but he always makes me think.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Falling Water


----------



## ourwater

THE DIARY OF ANNE FRANK - Trailer, StoneBridgeREEL, Published on Dec 5, 2012, On December 13th and 14th, StoneBridge Drama will present "The Diary of Anne Frank." This powerful and beautiful play retells the incredible story of Anne Frank, and the seven other people who went into hiding with her in Amsterdam during World War II. Based on Anne's personal diary, this Pulitzer Prize winning show is more than a valuable part of history - it also is an incredible example of the God-given hope and perseverance of the human spirit in the midst of unbelievable hardship. "The Diary of Anne Frank" features a cast of 12 StoneBridge high school students, is stage managed by Libby Elia '14, Robert Doerner '15, Cody Harris '15, and Noah Pittman '15, and directed by Miss Kenna Cribb '05.#PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S06 E19 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Humidity - 3 Types and its Measurement, Examrace, Published on May 11, 2016 #PIP Loss Prevention Apprehension, Robert Parker, Published on Nov 2, 2013, Surveillance video from Target showing security takedowns and funny moments. Caught this on vimeo.


----------



## Ai

Party Down


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Dec 27, 2016, Scare at Trump Tower as People Are Evacuated; The Final Days of Music Legend George Michael; Carrie Fisher Gives a Rare Interview to ABC News' David Muir


----------



## ourwater

History Taking (3 of 3) - Clinical Skills 101, theanatomyroom, Published on May 20, 2012 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Dec 27, 2016, Remembering Iconic 'Star Wars' Actress Carrie Fisher; What Life Is Like When You Train Circus Animals; Taylor Swift Surprises 96-Year-Old World War II Vet #PIP game-play (WoT Client, World of Tanks)


----------



## DreamsofGoldandAmber

Gravity flippin' Falls!


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Basket Buzz


----------



## ourwater

Operation Repo S10 E26, #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks, Thu, Dec 15, 2016, Who Is Trump's WORST Cabinet Pick? | Trump's Secretary Of State Is A Fracking HYPOCRITE | Trump Throwing Tantrum Over Emoji | Police Lawyers: Cops Can Execute Anyone Who Smokes Pot | Faking Hate Crimes: Always A Bad Decision #PIP Microwave Relay Tower Construction in Death Valley, David Kinney, Published on Mar 8, 2013, My father engineered and installed a number of microwave relay towers in Death Valley back in the 1986 time frame. I got to see one of the sites in Stovepipe Wells during my Death Valley Double Century ride on March 2nd, 2013. This video shows the engineering work that was done back in 1986.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Dec 28, 2016, Fans and Journalists Remember the Life of Carrie Fisher; Russian Officials Admit to Involvement in Doping Scandal: Report; Actress Found Dead After Disappearing on Christmas #PIP Meet the real woman behind the voice of Siri, CNN, Published on Oct 4, 2013, Susan Bennett reveals to the world that she's the voice behind Siri.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Ash vs Evil Dead


----------



## ourwater

Hidden Message In US Dollar Bills You've Never Seen Before ., Waseem Adam, Published on Sep 18, 2013, There are very clear masonic symbols hidden within the dollar bill. Together they tell of the creation of a new world order based on the slavery of the peoples with the power elite at the control. They deify there god the devil himself as the all seeing eye.This power of control is based on money and the creation one world government. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Night Vision Astigmatism, Optical Doctor Mineola NY, Optometry Williston Park 11099, Eye Care, Mineola Eye Doctor, Uploaded on Nov 7, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Eldes ESIM022 input triggering. Alarm/Restore sms receiving., Pavel Jakubovich, Published on Jun 28, 2016 #PIP Hunting: Slingshot Aiming Techniques (Intuitive), MCQBushcraft, Published on Feb 27, 2013, Become a Patron:


----------



## ourwater

VIDEO ENCODING - h.264 vs h.265 (1080p), My Channel, Published on Nov 11, 2015Differences between h264 and h265 at 1024 kbpsWATCH IT IN FULL HD! Enjoy , #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David MuirWed, Dec 28, 2016, Debbie Reynolds Dies One Day After Her Daughter Carrie Fisher; Obama Announces the US Is Preparing to Take Action Against Russia; Mailman Risks His Life to Help Save a Family #PIP How to Earn $101.62 on 108 views Youtube : TipsTree 2016, TipsTree, Published on Jan 16, 2016How to Earn $101.62 on 108 views Youtube : TipsTree 2016If this video taught you ''How to Earn $101.62 on 108 views Youtube : TipsTree 2016 '' let me know in the comments !


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Kings vs. Blazers)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College Football: South Carolina vs. South Florida (Birmingham Bowl)


----------



## green9206

Humans season 2


----------



## SouthWest

Fleabag episode 4, and Charlie Brooker's 2016 Wipe


----------



## flyingMint

Mr. Robot and Im lovin' it


----------



## CopadoMexicano

College Football; virginia tech vs arkansas (belk bowl)


----------



## ourwater

Chrysler 300 Dash Bezel Removal and Center Console removal, temptation2003, Uploaded on May 22, 2011, Showing how to remove the radio dash bezel and center console of a Chrysler 300. #PIP game-play


----------



## ShySouth

Elementary season 2


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, John McAfee: Trump's US Cybersecurity Plans Woefully Insufficient, Cybersecurity pioneer John McAfee says Donald Trump's announced plans for protecting the US against cyber warfare and hacking are laughable. Larry finds out why. And, the grad student who found spyware that can control anybody's iPhone from anywhere. #PIP Treatments For Age-Related Macular Degeneration, MonkeySee, Published on Feb 17, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Plea bargaining on the rise, contributes to racial disparities, RT America, Published on Dec 8, 2015, According the US Sentencing Commission, over 90 percent of convictions in the federal system come from guilty pleas. For state systems, it’s around 95 percent. Research analyst Nazgol Ghandnoosh of the Sentencing Project sits down with RT’s Lindsay France to discuss the proliferation of plea deals and how they create a “black box” within the criminal justice system and contribute to racial disparities.#PIP US Quarter Minting Process, Coin Community, Published on Feb 20, 2015, Shows how the US Mint makes quarters.Stay connected with Coin Community Family


----------



## ourwater

Christian Healthcare Ministries Informational Video, Christian Healthcare Ministries, Published on Sep 19, 2014, Christian Healthcare Ministries Informational Video


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Dec 29, 2016, Remembering the Life of Debbie Reynolds; US to Respond to Alleged Russian Hacking; Cate Blanchett and Richard Roxburgh Talk New Play Live on 'GMA' #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Dec 29, 2016, President Obama Forcefully Responds to Alleged Russian Hacking; Increased Security for New Year's Eve at Major Cities Across US; A Tribute Those Who Passed Away in 2016


----------



## ourwater

Passover with Mayim, Mayim Bialik, Published on Apr 21, 2016, Passover starts tomorrow and there is lots to be done. Here's a video of me preparing to shop with my kids, shopping, and unloading the groceries. It's kind of embarrassing but also hysterical.


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, Triangle, A time warp in the Bermuda Triangle traps Agent Mulder aboard a 1939 luxury liner filled with murderous Nazis…and some familiar faces.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Dec 29, 2016, The Chainsmokers on Making Their Unique Sound and New Fame; Sleeping-Bag Coats Warm, Employ Detroit's Previously Homeless


----------



## ourwater

Devastating Expose on American Journalism and Media Concentration: Leading Thinkers Bernie Sanders, aligzanduh, Published on Jan 23, 2013, Absolutely riveting documentary by Robert Kane Pappas "Orwell Rolls in his Grave"Mark Crispen Miller, Danny Schechter, Robert W. McChesneyCharles Lewis Interviews Barlett & Steele


----------



## ourwater

Wake-On-LAN with Siri Proxy, Phillip Pham, Uploaded on Feb 20, 2012Running my own Siri Proxy and have my iPhone 4S waking up my computer., #PIP 10 Most Epic Ways People Have Quit Their Job, TheRichest, Published on Jun 30, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Couple starts petition asking for autism training for hospital workers, WKBW TV | Buffalo, NY, Published on Jun 9, 2015, Couple starts petition asking for autism training for hospital workers◂Meet The Con Artist Leading Trump's Inauguration Prayer, The Young Turks, Published on Dec 29, 2016, Trump's Inauguration guest list has some pretty interesting characters on it including a shady televangelist who has been investigated by the IRS and Senate. Cenk Uygur and Ana Kasparian of The Young Turks discuss Paula White, the TV preacher leading Trump's Inauguration prayer. Tell us what you think in the comment section below.


----------



## ourwater

Valkyrie Pledge, toolkeeper, Published on Oct 10, 2013 Hollywoods take on the German Army oath of Loyalty to Adolf Hitler. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Is The Death Penalty A Deterrent to Crime?, ConflictBuddyTV, Published on May 13, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Putting your Ornate Box Turtles into Hibernation, OrnateBoxTurtles, Published on Nov 9, 2012, Hibernation begins in October and by the end of November most of the turtles are underground in burrows they have dug. Ornate box turtles usually hibernate singly in burrows that will only accommodate one, but there are rare instances when they hibernate in pairs. Emergence from hibernation usually occurs in April, but the turtles have emerged as early as the first week in March. Emergence is delayed until the ground is moist and the air temperature reaches 79 degrees F (26 degrees C).


----------



## ourwater

Jeopardy! - Teen Tournament Three-Way $0 Finish (Feb. 7, 2013), Chad Mosher, Published on Feb 7, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit, Branded, A woman sexually assaults and brands two men. But after she is caught, she claims that it is revenge for an assault on her by the targets from when she was a teenager.


----------



## ourwater

Trump expands media indictment, Fox News, Published on Oct 31, 2016Says press unfair to his voters, #PIP Murad Intensive Wrinkle Reducer For Eyes | Beauty Brands, Beauty Brands, Published on Oct 12, 2015


----------



## ourwater

What’s the Fake News Freak Out Really About?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Dec 29, 2016, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to media analyst and critic Jeff Cohen, about the growing problem of fake news, and whether corporations such as Facebook can be trusted to filter and censor fake content. #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater

Top 10 most recent national flag changes, Top10Geography, Published on May 2, 2016, There were many nations that changed the symbol of their country in the 21st century, which is something Denmark refuses to do. #PIP GAME-PLAY


----------



## ourwater

60 Minutes, Preview: Mountain Lions of L.A.


----------



## ourwater

Space Station 76 [2014] #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

CSI: NY, Enough, Three drug dealers who are facing trial for killing a man are all shot and killed before their trial within minutes of each other. #PIP Facebook Marketing Made Easy for beginner, Video Tutorial ITV, Published on Apr 16, 2015, Facebook Marketing Made Easy you'll learn the quickest and easiest way to successfully market your business on the beast that is Facebook. You'll learn how to set up your marketing correctly and how to bring lots of free traffic to your page, website and business in the shortest time possible. This is possibly the best Facebook marketing guide available today.FB Marketing Made Easy. It’s going to show you, step-by-step exactly what you need to do to take advantage of the most powerful social media marketing platform available today.You already know that Facebook has the power to target specific audiences, to generate leads, and to build relationships with potential customers that lead to sales.Now, it’s time to take the next step and start using Facebook properly.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The History Of: The FDIC, The History Of Everything, Published on Jan 7, 2016The FDIC has been around since the early 1930's but, you'd be surprised at how little you know about it. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Homeland Security To Save Us From 'Rigged Elections'?, RonPaulLibertyReport, Streamed live on Aug 31, 2016, Homeland Security secretary Jeh Johnson is reported to be considering declaring the US voting process a "critical infrastructure" of the United States and thus under the control of his agency. DHS already controls 16 other "critical infrastructure" sectors. Didn't they promise that the creation of this Department would streamline government rather than expand government control?


----------



## flyingMint

I hate Elliot Alderson 

GET IT TOGETHER ELLIOT


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Spurs)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Dec 30, 2016, President Obama Expels Russian Diplomats After Election Hack; New Details on Deaths of Carrie Fisher and Debbie Reynolds; Ryan Seacrest Previews "Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve" on "GMA."


----------



## ourwater

How to program ADT Quick Connect, Kenny Huang, Published on Jun 1, 2013, Program key fob


----------



## ourwater

Sealab 2021, 7211, When the nuclear submarine "Aquarius" crashes into Sea Mount, Captain Murphy and the crew of Sealab must prevent its reactor from overheating and exposing the ocean floor to deadly radiation.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Dec 30, 2016, A mother's loss gives face, organ transplant recipients new lives; face transplant recipient meets donor's mother for the first time. #PIP Look at Life - Down In The Dumps 1965, dockertrigger, Published on Oct 26, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Whitney Houston & Diane Sawyer - 2002 Interview, WiZz Kiki, Published on Mar 26, 2012


----------



## ourwater

History They Don't Teach - Zionist Terrorism, TruthOnTube, Uploaded on Feb 27, 2011, A brief history of Jewish terrorism and Israeli false-flag operations. This has nothing to do with the teachings of Judaism but everything to do with Zionism, which is a relatively new racist Sectarian Ideology created to steal Palestinian land. Through this Ideaology Israel was created in 1948 with the help of the British Government through the Balfour Declaration in 1916.For peace to exist on this planet, it comes through justice, the Palestinians must be given back what rightfully belongs to them. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Locksmithing 101 Lock Rekeying, kokomolock, Uploaded on Jul 16, 2010 How to rekey a lock from start to finish! #PIP game-play (WoT Client, World of Tanks)


----------



## ourwater

Web technology tutorial: Server-side scripting | lynda.com, LinkedIn Learning Solutions, Published on Jul 19, 2014


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 12.30.16, The Young Turks, Started streaming on Dec 30, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Physical Symptoms of Depression (๑-﹏-๑), HannahVancouverr, Published on Jun 26, 2015


----------



## ourwater

How To Permanently Delete/Erase Files In Your Trash From Your Hard Drive, MacBoyProductions, Uploaded on May 21, 2009, sudo rm -RNOTE: MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A SPACE AFTER THE "-R"


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: JSS


----------



## ourwater

Posey Questions CDC on Autism Research, CongressmanPosey, Published on Nov 29, 2012, In a hearing of the House Government Reform and Oversight Committee, Congressman Posey questions officials from the CDC over Autism research and vaccinations. November 29, 2012


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Jan 1, 2017, Obama Sanctions Russia Ahead of Donald Trump Inauguration; Guests: Sean Spicer, Adam Schiff, Kevin Madden, Steve Inskeep, Karine Jean-Pierre, Mary Bruce, Donna Brazile, Newt Gingrich


----------



## ourwater

Reconciling Your Checkbook, Sharon Lutz-Krebill, Published on Oct 6, 2013, Here is the video that shows you how to reconcile your checkbook with your bank statement.


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, The Clearing, Carrie and the team struggle to regain control of their operation.


----------



## ourwater

Wood Burning Stoves - Fake Britain 3/12/15, MonaichFother, Published on Dec 3, 2015 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The FEC and the Federal Campaign Finance Law, FECTube: FECConnect OnDemand, Published on Dec 8, 2015, An overview of the Commission and the law it administers.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Jan 1, 2017, This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Sen. Tom Cotton (R-AR), Trump Transition Supreme Court Advisor Leonard Leo, Former Obama Economic Advisor Austan Goolsbee, The Heritage Foundation's Steve Moore & a Sunday Panel of Lisa Boothe, Julie Roginsky, Daniel Halper,


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

081414 MVA 242 RIVER CAMPER, SCOTT ENGLE, Published on Aug 14, 2014, Just before noon today a report of a head-on crash was received by 911 operators. For the second time in twelve hours Needham Road Fire Department and MCHD responded. When they arrived they found a 1977 motorhome against the guardrail of the San Jacinto River bridge with extensive right front damage. A female passenger was entrapped with extensive trauma to her legs. Firefighters and medics worked to free her. She and the driver were transported.Approximately two hundred feet east on the eastbound lanes was a Chevrolet sedan with heavy front end damage. The female driver of that vehicle was also transported but in stable condition.Early investigation showed that the motor home was westbound on SH 242 when a mechanical issue, possibly a blown tire took it across the eastbound lanes striking and partially climbing the bridge railing. It then struck the Ford head-on and continued down SH 242 coming to rest on the westbound shoulder.The bridge was once again closed and reopened at approximately 3 p.m. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Meet and Greet Announcement! (WK 313.3) | Bratayley, Bratayley, Published on Jan 1, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Due Process of Law: Crash Course Government and Politics #28, CrashCourse, Published on Aug 21, 2015, This week Craig is going to continue our discussion of due process. Technically, we started last week with the 4th amendment and search and seizure, but this week we’re going to look at the 5th and 6th amendments and how they ensure a fair trial. We’ll talk about some stuff you tend to hear a lot on tv, like your right to an attorney and a jury of your peers and also terms like “double jeopardy” and “pleading the fifth”. Now, this stuff can get pretty complicated, which is where lawyers come in handy, but it’s important to know your liberties to keep the police and other judicial officers in check.


----------



## Nekomata

S-cry-ed.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Lions)


----------



## Were

Westworld (1st episode).


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Tuvix


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Ta-Nehisi Coates; the Steyers, Ta-Nehisi Coates, author and national correspondent for The Atlantic. His latest cover story reflects on the life and presidency of Barack Obama. Jim Steyer, the founding C.E.O. of Common Sense Media, and Tom Steyer, president of NextGen Climate. #PIP ADHD Child vs. Non-ADHD Child Interview, My Little Villagers, Published on Oct 14, 2015Two children were interviewed and asked the same questions. Both children are six years old, in the first grade, and have the same family structure, but their answers are very different. The reason? One of them has ADHD.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Jan 3, 2017, US Customs Outage Creates Chaos for Thousands; House GOP Effectively Guts Congressional Ethics Watchdog; Fitness Guru Kayla Itsines' 28 Days to a Bikini Body #PIP Pascal's triangle for binomial expansion | Algebra II | Khan Academy, Khan Academy, Published on Mar 26, 2014


----------



## SouthWest

Game of Thrones season 5 episode 8: Hardhome - still the greatest, most intense sequence in the entire series (so far).


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre S16 E01 #PIP Podiatry and Foot Care: Coding, Special Coverage & Reimbursement Guidelines for 2016, audioeducator2, Published on Mar 1, 2016


----------



## littleghost

Sherlock Season 4 ep.1


----------



## Mat999

Just started Limitless, it is excellent. But tonight is the biggest night of the TV-ing year

New season of Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia :smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Clean Eatin'


----------



## eeyoredragon

@Mat999 Sunny! Season 11 is finally up on Netflix (don't have cable tv), so this will keep me occupied for a week or so.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Jan 4, 2017, Showdown Begins Over Obamacare; Convicted Church Shooter Dylann Roof Speaks to Jurors; Lyle Menendez Speaks Out From Behind Bars. #PIP Plantar Fasciitis Procedure using Tenex Health TX, Tenex Health, Published on Apr 30, 2014Bernard Morrey MD demonstrates patient discussion, diagnosis, procedure, post op instructions, and pearls for plantar fasciitis repair. & What to Expect After a Cortisone Injection of the foot or ankle- Dr. Brenna Steinberg, Frederick Foot & Ankle, Published on Mar 18, 2014, Dr. Brenna Steinberg reviews what you can expect after receiving a cortisone injection of the foot or ankle, Frederick Foot & Ankle


----------



## ourwater

Dr. Petrovich Discovers Hebrew Alphabet Derived From Egyptian Hieroglyphics, Israeli News Live, Published on Jan 4, 2017, Dr. Douglas Petrovich Discovers that perhaps the Hebrew Alphabet was Derived From the ancient Egyptian Hieroglyphics. Recently Dr. Petrovich joined us on Israeli News Live to discuss his amazing discovery that not only suggest the oldest Alphabet in the world to be Hebrew but as well it may have been derived from the Ancient Egyptian Hieroglyphics. What is even more astounding is who may have created the system of the earliest known alphabet and who is mentioned in archaeology.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE 1.04.17, The Young Turks, Started streaming 6 hours ago #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks, Mon, Dec 19, 2016, Faithless Electors Come Up Short Against Trump | Majority Of Trump Voters Think He Won Popular Vote | Trump Didn't Win The Election... Hillary Lost It. | State Could Ban Porn Unless You Pay Up | What Kind Of People Use Trump Dating Website? #PIP Empire of the Sun [1987]


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy: Carter and Tricia, Carter buys the Pawtucket Patriot brewery and decides to cut some corners to save a few bucks.


----------



## discopotato

Hoarders


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Jan 4, 2017, The Dangerous Battle Against Deadly Fentanyl; How 'Rogue One's' Princess Leia, Grand Moff Tarkin Were Created; Kim Kardashian Returns to Social Media with Family Photos, Videos #PIP Behind the Scenes of iOS Security, Black Hat, Published on Aug 16, 2016, by Ivan KrsticWith over a billion active devices and in-depth security protections spanning every layer from silicon to software, Apple works to advance the state of the art in mobile security with every release of iOS. We will discuss three iOS security mechanisms in unprecedented technical detail, offering the first public discussion of one of them new to iOS 10.HomeKit, Auto Unlock and iCloud Keychain are three Apple technologies that handle exceptionally sensitive user data – controlling devices (including locks) in the user's home, the ability to unlock a user's Mac from an Apple Watch, and the user's passwords and credit card information, respectively. We will discuss the cryptographic design and implementation of our novel secure synchronization fabric which moves confidential data between devices without exposing it to Apple, while affording the user the ability to recover data in case of device loss.Data Protection is the cryptographic system protecting user data on all iOS devices. We will discuss the Secure Enclave Processor present in iPhone 5S and later devices and explain how it enabled a new approach to Data Protection key derivation and brute force rate limiting within a small TCB, making no intermediate or derived keys available to the normal Application Processor.Traditional browser-based vulnerabilities are becoming harder to exploit due to increasingly sophisticated mitigation techniques. We will discuss a unique JIT hardening mechanism in iOS 10 that makes the iOS Safari JIT a more difficult target.


----------



## Mat999

eeyoredragon said:


> @Mat999 Sunny! Season 11 is finally up on Netflix (don't have cable tv), so this will keep me occupied for a week or so.


The new episode was amazing last night. I wish it was a Netflix series then I could get all the episodes today. I watch them a few times, then go into withdrawals when a new series starts lol. Its going to be a long 10 weeks. :grin2:


----------



## ourwater

13. Why Are People Different?: Differences, YaleCourses, Uploaded on Sep 30, 2008, Introduction to Psychology (PSYC 110) #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Warriors)


----------



## eeyoredragon

Mat999 said:


> The new episode was amazing last night. I wish it was a Netflix series then I could get all the episodes today. I watch them a few times, then go into withdrawals when a new series starts lol. Its going to be a long 10 weeks. :grin2:


You've got me stoked.  Though it'll most likely mean I'll have to wait a year before Netflix adds it. Ended up watching 5 eps yesterday of Season 11 haha. You're right; too bad it's not a Netflix show...such a great way to test one's patience.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

The OA.


----------



## HenDoggy

discopotato said:


> Hoarders


I love this show. It's crazy how much stuff these people accumulate.



Mat999 said:


> Just started Limitless, it is excellent. But tonight is the biggest night of the TV-ing year
> 
> New season of Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia :smile2:





eeyoredragon said:


> You've got me stoked.  Though it'll most likely mean I'll have to wait a year before Netflix adds it. Ended up watching 5 eps yesterday of Season 11 haha. You're right; too bad it's not a Netflix show...such a great way to test one's patience.


I watched like 7 episodes in 2 days. It sucks the seasons aren't longer. My favorite so far on season 11 is episode 1 "chardee macdennis 2: electric boogaloo" lol


----------



## Mat999

HenDoggy said:


> I watched like 7 episodes in 2 days. It sucks the seasons aren't longer. My favorite so far on season 11 is episode 1 "chardee macdennis 2: electric boogaloo" lol


Thats a good one. Some days I watch a whole season. It is like an anti depressant for me. They have done seasons with 13 episodes but 10 seems to be the norm recently. With one episode being just 16 minutes last season, but it was an awesome 16 minutes.


----------



## Mat999

eeyoredragon said:


> You've got me stoked.  Though it'll most likely mean I'll have to wait a year before Netflix adds it. Ended up watching 5 eps yesterday of Season 11 haha. You're right; too bad it's not a Netflix show...such a great way to test one's patience.


I have managed not to rewatch the first episode yet, but will have to give in soon. It needs strong will power so that I don't watch it too many times too quickly, otherwise the withdrawals set in >
I am in the UK and nobody has ever heard if it. I was abroad for past 8 years and never had a TV, so I get mine from the non legal places. Used to take days to download an episode at 20kbps, now they arrive in minutes.


----------



## Mat999

I am also watching the current Scientology series. Quite depressing but fascinating at the same time. It gives an insight how weak we are and easily brainwashed. It goes a little way to explaining how so many Germans were brainwashed by Hitler.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater

Does No One Care That 7 Million Votes Were Not Counted?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 6, 2017, Big Picture Interview: Mike Papantonio, America's Lawyer (RT America)/Ring of Fire Radio/Law and Disorder. The evidence that Kris Kobach's interstate crosscheck program helped hijack the election for Donald Trump couldn't be clearer. So why aren't Democrats talking about it? #PIP Central and Nottingham Street Schools 1941, steveinnepa, Published on Dec 19, 2015, 1941 silent motion picture film footage clip Central and Nottingham Street Elementary Schools in Plymouth, Pennsylvania. Both schools closed decades ago. The Central School was demolished in the mid 1980's. The lot is used as a parking lot for Wyoming Valley West High School . The Nottingham Street School building still stands. It is located between Second and Third Streets. The property is privately owned and is used as a storage space. For more information, contact the Plymouth Historical Society, 115 Gaylord Ave. Plymouth, Pa. 18651 570-779-5840 or visit us on Facebook at Plymouth Historical Society - Luzerne County


----------



## SplendidBob

Spartacus series 2 (it's kinda ****, and I have my suspicions that the quality of makeup / hair on the women might be pushing into "unlikely" territory, given that they are living in the sewers and there shouldn't be too many stylists down there, but its kinda fun). I recently re watched Black Sails, which I found surprisingly ok.


----------



## ourwater

Jackie Gleason 20/20, Part 1, billylovesjazz, Uploaded on Oct 16, 2008, Part one of two of a 1981 20/20 piece on Jackie Gleason, narrated by Hugh Downs


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Jan 5, 2017, Suspects Charged With Hate Crime in Chicago Torture Video; Donald Trump Puts US Intelligence Agencies in the Hot Seat; Two Grieving Sisters Miss Saying Their Final Goodbyes to Their Dying Father. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Jan 5, 2017, Winter Blast Brings Heavy Snow, White-Out Conditions; Inside the Battle Over Obamacare; Hayden Panettiere Talks Battle With Postpartum Depression, New Season of 'Nashville'. #PIP Raising Hope, Say Cheese, Jimmy is delighted when Sabrina accepts to pay him a visit. None of his family wants to help make a good impression, but she seems charmed by all their dysfunctional family quirks. Mother insists on explaining all the stressed misery caused by the annual Chance family pictures, as it's time for another with baby Hope, but accepts to let Jimmy take her place as organizer. & Eva Dry Dehumidifier protects guns, shotguns, and cameras., DeanSafe, Uploaded on Oct 23, 2010, Eva Dry for you gun safes. Dehumidifier protects guns, shotguns, and cameras from moisture damage. It can handle the worst kinds of humidity problems to make your gun safe the perfect environment for storing valuable firearms.


----------



## ourwater

Northern Exposure, Eye of the Beholder, Maggie regrets her auction donation and attempts to buy the item back from Chris, Shelly wakes up in Miranda's doll house to find Ruth Ann portraying the original owner, and Ed, turned P.I., films Hayden committing insurance fraud. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Jan 6, 2017, Leah Remini on Her Fight Against the Church of Scientology; Rescuer Describes Saving Man Dangling From Ski Lift; Private Memorial and New Film Reveals Complicated Relationship Between Debbie Reynolds and Carrie Fisher


----------



## ourwater

Ullman - Tomer Devorah: Chapter 1 - And Forgives Transgression, Hidabrut.com - Torah & Judaism, Published on Jan 12, 2016How can we rectify the damage that we have caused in the spiritual realm through our transgressions? Rabbi Ullman discusses the impact of repentance.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Examining 'The Art of Being Free' in Chaotic Times, The modern American life is inherently chaotic, but have too many people lost perspective of what it means to be free? Author James Poulos joins Larry with answers. Then, political forecaster Harry Enten on what to expect from incoming Pres. Donald Trump. #PIP KT Tape: Top of Foot, KT Tape, Uploaded on Jan 19, 2012, Top of Foot Pain


----------



## ourwater

Zoie Palmer Jodelle Ferland Dark Matter Set Visit Interview, Seat42F, Published on May 30, 2016 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks - Live Show 6pm-8pm 1.6.17, TYT Live, Started streaming 7 hours ago #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; David Sanger; Isabelle Huppert, Bob Costa of the Washington Post and Carl Hulse of the New York Times. National security challenges facing the Trump administration with David Sanger. Isabelle Huppert, discussing her most recent movies, "Elle" and "Things to Come." #PIP Wrony (Crows) [1994]


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jan 6, 2017, Ft. Lauderdale Airport Shooter Checked His Weapon During His Flight; President Obama Weighs In on Intelligence Report; Miracle Baby Survives Plane Crash That Took the Life of His Father, Mother in Critical Condition


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Warriors)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Leftovers


----------



## ourwater

Top 7 Coolest Wallets You Can Buy Online, Freeze HD, Published on Apr 25, 2016, These Wallets are simply Awesome......


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Rebels, Imperial Supercommandos, After losing contact to the Protectors of Concord Dawn, Sabine, Ezra and Fenn Rau investigate. They quickly discover that Imperial Mandalorians have taken over the station. #PIP A Paranormal Look - How to Spot A Fake - Part 1, AParanormalLook, Uploaded on Oct 26, 2009Hello and welcome everyone, I will show you examples of signatures and how to spot a fake or forgery using digital analysis.


----------



## ourwater

A Paranormal Look - How to Spot A Fake - Part 2, AParanormalLook, Uploaded on Oct 26, 2009, Hello Everyone, Please go back and view part 1 if you have not already! Please leave you're comments on this video as to which signatures you believe to be fake or real.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Kandi Burruss On 'Housewives,' the Music Industry, and 'Bedroom Kandi', 'The Real Housewives of Atlanta' star Kandi Burruss dishes on her ascent to success in a variety of industries, ranging from music to sex toys, and the added trials and tribulations she's experienced along the way as a woman of color.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nfl playoffs; raiders vs. texans


----------



## ourwater

KotK Week! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ PC Gameplay (King of the Kill Duos & Fives Gameplay), ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## rm123

Twin peaks. I miss seeing agent cooper  about to start wayward pines tho.


----------



## littleghost

Grimm


----------



## ourwater

Forex News: 24/10/2016 - Fed rate hike expectations drive dollar to near 9-month highs, XM, Published on Oct 24, 2016, Get your daily market and Forex news analysis from leading Forex and market news analysts only at Forex news analysis on all major currencies: (EUR/USD) (USD/JPY) (GBP/USD) (USD/CHF), (USD/CAD), (AUD/USD)Visit http://www.xm.com the international Forex broker.


----------



## ourwater

Electromagnetism - Part 1 - A Level Physics, DrPhysicsA, Published on Mar 10, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, Stan Falls in Love, Stan has a crush on the new neighborhood dog.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Bad Drivers in Portland 144, kyogre6444, Published on Sep 1, 2016, New camera is a DDpai M6+ (Say DDpai 10 times without laughing).It has a much more convenient magnetic mount, it's tiny, it's much more heat resistant than the G1-W, it has a really cool timelapse parking mode where it records 1 frame per second unless it detects that the car was hit. It starts after the car has been motionless for a couple minutes, and starts again when it detects you getting in.The clips are viewable through an app that connects to the camera's wi-fi.I had 3 G1-Ws. 1 was sort of a dud and stopped working after a couple weeks. One died 2 weeks ago, and then my last one started turning the images green, and adjusting the exposure and other settings doesn't help.Link to the new camera:


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Playoffs: Steelers vs. Dolphins


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Jan 8, 2016, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Incoming White House Chief of Staff Reince Priebus, Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA) & a Sunday Panel of Laura Ingraham, Juan Williams, Julie Pace, Michael Needham.


----------



## ourwater

The privilege against self-incrimination, Lisa Storm, Published on Oct 1, 2015, A brief overview of the privilege against self-incrimination in the 5th Amendment.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Playoffs: Packers vs. Giants


----------



## ourwater

The Sneaky Republican Obamacare Strategy You Need to Know, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 6, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to Jason Russell from the Washington Examiner and Kate Aronoff with In These Times Magazine, about the latest plan for a wall along the U.S.-Mexico border, and the GOP’s move to defund Planned Parenthood. Then, Thom discusses the social and monetary consequences of repealing Obamacare with Dr. Oliver Fein of Weill Cornell Medicine.


----------



## SouthWest

The first episode of Tom Hardy's new series Taboo, and Fleabag episode 6: it broke my heart.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Jan 8, 2017, Obama in the Oval Special Edition; President Obama talks with ABC News' George Stephanopoulos about his eight years in office, Donald Trump and more.


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters, Edith Wharton Estate, Join the Ghost Hunters team as they travel to Lenox, Massachusetts to investigate the former home of Edith Wharton, a famous author whose best work is ironically titled Ghosts.


----------



## Ugh012

*How I met Your Mother*

I last watched How I met your mother it's a hilarious show I recommend it.:grin2:


----------



## ourwater

CHECKPOINTS IN PALESTINE 2-6, findthetruth, Uploaded on Aug 23, 2010, Why Israel put checkpoints in Palestine ??? PALESTINE PEOPLE ARE NOT HAVING FREEDOM THEY ARE LEAVING IN A BIG CAGE .Israel solders is HUMILIATING Palestine people EVERYDAY These checkpoints are making HORRIBLE for the Palestine people for there day to day life. Traveling from one village to another village there will be many checkpoints to cross and for 1 hour journey these people have to spend there half day or more then half day to reach to there destiny, They cant meet there relatives they cant go to hospital and these solders stop Palestine people to go to there own home. SEE HOW ISRAEL SOLDERS ARE DEALING WITH PALESTINE PEOPLE. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

♪Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, The Abandoned, Odo tries to convince a young,violent Jem'Hadar that there is more to life than fighting and killing.


----------



## ourwater

5 Things NOT to Pack in Your Checked Baggage, Love and London, Published on Mar 31, 2016, These 5 items should NEVER be put in your checked baggage/hold baggage when traveling on an airplane. I'm telling you which things you should have in your carry on bag instead and why it's not a good idea to check them.


----------



## ourwater

CNN AND MSNBC Exposed! They are CORRUPT! Footage of them cutting off mics to protect Hillary Clinton, Julian Assange 2016, Published on Jan 8, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Dual Use Research and Gain-of-Function: Perspective of a Junior Scientist, VolkswagenStiftung, Published on Jan 26, 2015, Benjamin G. Hale, University of Glasgow, Centre for Virus Research; Silke Stertz, University of Zurich, Institute of Medical Virology (IMV)


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, Bart Gets a 'Z' , When Bart's prank gets Ms. Krabappel fired from Springfield Elementary School, he tries to make it up to her without letting her know that he was responsible.


----------



## HenDoggy

Sharktank


----------



## ourwater

Quackerz [2016] #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

How to check Apple ID Balance from your iPhone, Abir Ahmed, Published on Jan 26, 2014, In this video I am going to show you how to check your Apple ID Balance using iPhone. First of all go to settigs menu, then iTunes & App Store, then Apple ID which is in the top of the page where you'll see your apple id, then View Apple ID and then Enter your Password. Thanks for watching and hope you'll like this video and please subscribe for more, thanks again


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Death Has a Shadow, Against strict orders from Lois, Peter drinks profusely at his buddy's bachelor party. After showing up at work hung over, Peter gets fired. When he applies for welfare, they accidentally send him a check for $150,000, which leads to a spending binge.


----------



## ourwater

Mysteries at the Museum, Man Who Saved the World; Man in a Box; and from the Depths of Hell, Don Wildman uncovers the truth behind a nuclear malfunction, investigates the strangest delivery the world has ever seen and examines a survival story that captivated the globe.


----------



## littleghost

Emerald City (a new series, pilot) , Elementary


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pistons vs. Blazers)


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Sleepy Hollow S03E17


and University Challenge because it's interesting to see just how long some peoples names are - 


Charles Trimlay Yankton Mctravishstash of York the Third, Jnr


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Vikings


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Obama's Legacy; Naomie Harris, Historian Doris Kearns Goodwin on President Barack Obama's legacy. We conclude with actor Naomie Harris, discussing her most recent movies, "Moonlight" and "Collateral Beauty." #PIP PROTESTERS RAN OVER FOR BLOCKING THE STREETS...Skip to 3:50 for the action, Fitch 09, Published on Jun 5, 2016, RUNNING OVER PROTESTERS AT CAMPAIGNS AND BLOCKING THE STREETS AND BTW WHITE PEOPLE GET HIT TOO!


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Jan 9, 2017, Terror Attack in Jerusalem Kills Several and Wounds More Than a Dozen; 16 Arrested in Alleged Robbery of Kim Kardashian West #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Smarketing: What is a Service Level Agreement?, SynecoreTech, Published on Mar 20, 2014, A service level agreement (SLA) outlines the commitment a company's sales and marketing teams make to each other for the overall good of the business. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

How to troubleshoot Outlook credentials prompting again and again, RP- Unique Ent., Published on Sep 16, 2016, My name is Ravi .m gonna show u how to troubleshoot outlook password prompt .Pls make sure you have logged in with administrator account ..


----------



## ourwater

[748] Once iconic U.S. shopping malls are on the decline, Boom Bust, Published on Jan 9, 2017, Once a major part of U.S. pop culture, shopping malls and the stores inside them are dropping off. Bianca Facchinei has more. Then, Manuel Rapalo explains how a top Volkswagen executive was arrested as part of the emissions cheating scandal that continues to haunt the German Automaker.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Jan 9, 2017, Massive Manhunt Underway for Orlando Cop Killer; Cabinet Confirmation Hearings Set to Begin; Airport Gunman May Have Originally Targeted New York #PIP H&R Block CEO on Avoiding Tax ID Theft, Wall Street Journal, Published on Feb 16, 2016, Tax season can also mean a rise in tax-related identity fraud and scams. H&R Block CEO Bill Cobb discusses how consumers can fight tax identity theft and other tips with Tanya Rivero. Photo: iStock


----------



## ourwater

Denial Notices from Social Security Disability: Should I be Discouraged?, Social Security Disability videos, Published on Mar 24, 2014, It is well known that Social Security denies many deserving applications for disability benefits, but this fact does not make it any easier for you when you receive a denial notice.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Ruth Negga On ‘Loving,’ Natalie Portman, & Her Oscars Buzz, Breakout star Ruth Negga joins Larry to discuss the Oscars buzz for her role in ‘Loving,’ how she’s taking to her newfound celebrity, and how she and her longtime boyfriend Dominic Cooper ended up on ‘Preacher’ together. #PIP MAKING A PIZZA AT DOMINOS, OliWhiteVlogs, Published on May 29, 2015


----------



## ourwater

How to give a presentation with little time to prepare, Carl Kwan, Uploaded on Dec 3, 2011 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Passenger Fatty-Seven, Quagmire scores free friends-and-family plane tickets for a guys’ trip to San Francisco.


----------



## ourwater

Essential Elements of an offer (Part -1) || Mercantile Law Lectures for CA,CS,CMA, SUDHIR SACHDEVA, Published on Feb 17, 2013, Essential Elements Of An Offer (Indian Contract Act 1872) By Sudhir Sachdeva #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Mainstream media takes Donald Trump's Twitter bait, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 9, 2017, Thom talks with The Intercept journalist Zaid Jilani and freelance journalist Lynn Parramore about the mainstream media’s obsessive coverage of Donald Trump’s every tweet, and the dismantling of labor unions in America. Then, Ann Marie Benitez of the National Latina Institute for Reproductive Health tells Thom why the president-elect and his Republican allies are a threat to women’s reproductive rights.For more information on the stories we've covered visit our websites at. You can also watch tonight's show on Hulu - at Hulu.com/THE BIG PICTURE and over at The Big Picture YouTube page. And - be sure to check us out on Facebook and Twitter!


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, Ex Mach Tina, After enrolling in a program that allows her to send a robot version of herself to class, Tina has an unexpected breakthrough with Jimmy Jr. #PIP Schools play big brother with kids social media, HLN, Published on Sep 11, 2013, As a parent, how would you feel about your school monitoring your kid's social media accounts? A school district in Glendale California is doing it. They paid $40,000 for Geo Listening to check for things like cyber bullying, crime or suicide. Kyra Phillips, Ryan Smith, Christi Paul and former "Entertainment Tonight" host Julie Moran had a lively discussion about it. For more information please visit


----------



## ourwater

How To Write A Perfect Admissions Essay (Statement of Purpose), linguamarina, Published on Jul 27, 2016 #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Chute


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Silent Witness "Discovery" Part 1


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Intelligence Reports; Rep. Adam Schiff; Jeffrey Goldberg, A report on today's intelligence briefings and Donald Trump's interview with the New York Times. Russian hacking during the presidential campaign with Representative Adam Schiff. Jeffrey Goldberg, editor of The Atlantic.


----------



## ourwater

Top 60 Dreams And Meanings, Tats TopVideos, Published on Aug 10, 2013


----------



## BeautyStale

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Underage Drinking: A National Concern


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Bullet Chess #146: 10 games in the ICC 1-minute pool, John Bartholomew, Published on Jun 9, 2015, Opponents include: GM Rodrigo Vazquez Schroeder, CitizenjmKane, GM InnocentBoy, and IM Kacper Drozdowski.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Jan 10, 2017, Confirmation Hearings Begin for Trump's Cabinet Nominees; Clemson Tigers Defeat Alabama in Epic Championship Game; Erin Andrews' Theory of Fitness. #PIP Pan's Labyrinth - Official Trailer HD 720p, bibbo94, Uploaded on Dec 8, 2008


----------



## ourwater

Using Technology to Provide Better Hospice Care - Capital Caring's TeleCaring Program, CapitalCaring's channel, Published on Jan 8, 2013 #PIP GAME-PLAY


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Jan 10, 2017, Charleston Church Shooter Dylann Roof Sentenced to Death; Jeff Sessions Comes Under Fire During Attorney General Confirmation Hearing; Superhero Mom Saves Daughter's Life #PIP What exactly are you agreeing to with an end-user agreement?, CBS This Morning, Published on Dec 28, 2014, We’ve all encountered many of those “agree & continue” prompts while browsing the Internet, but as we half-consciously click to proceed, what exactly are we agreeing to? Slate Contributor Seth Stevenson discusses how companies benefit from our indifference to the fine print.


----------



## AP30

Vampire Diaries


----------



## ourwater

How To Pass the GED Writing Test: Video 4 - Essay Pre-writing (Brainstorming), Plus Your Writing Education, Published on Jun 28, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Issues and Experiences in Designing Real-time Collaborative Editing Systems, GoogleTechTalks, Uploaded on Nov 18, 2008, Google Tech TalksNovember 17, 2008


----------



## ourwater

How Will Tillerson Be With The Rapid Sea Level Rise Crisis, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 10, 2017, Big Picture Interview: Naomi Ages, Greenpeace USA. And, with disaster looming in Antarctica as a direct result of global warming, how will former ExxonMobil CEO Rex Tillerson deal with the international crises that rapid sea-level rise would cause? And how close are we in time to such a crisis? #PIP Married with Children, Requiem for a Chevyweight: Part 2, Al buries his "dead" Dodge in his backyard and has a funeral ceremony for it. The collectors still desire the spare parts and Peg still intends to sell them. At Bud's request, Marcy goes through Al's financial records and declares that Al can't afford a new car. Al decides to prove her wrong and goes to a car dealer. Meanwhile, Jefferson's secret past helps him to locate a fuel pump for Al's old Dodge...


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Some Trump Nominees Still Not Properly Vetted; GOP Leaders Seem Unfazed, As confirmation hearings begin for Donald Trump's cabinet picks, Democrats and the government ethics chief sound the alarm about incomplete vetting procedures for some of the nominees. A Republican lawmaker tells Larry why he sees no reason for concern. #PIP Concussions in girls: The hit, the reaction, the reality - Jill Bertino, Caroline Sweeney, Published on Jan 12, 2014, This interview with Jill Bertino, a soccer player at the Boyertown Area High School, highlights the long-lasting effects of concussions.


----------



## ourwater

Building Moved As Part Of Veterans Exhibit, CBS Los AngelesCBS Los Angeles, Published on Apr 25, 2016Heroes Hall is at OC Fairgrounds in Costa Mesa. #PIP Paediatric First Aid - Refresher Training Video by Kids Allowed, KidsAllowed, Published on Feb 12, 2013, This 'Paediatric First Aid' training video is introduced by Jennie Johnson - Founder and CEO of award winning child care company Kids Allowed and features Kevin Walker, Training Director of First Aid & More.The video is a refresher for all Kids Allowed colleagues on the key elements of paediatric first aid, in particular CPR, Choking and Allergic Reactions - we hope it will also be of use to parents and other child care providers wherever they may be.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Lakers)


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Am currently watching Marvels Agent Shield S02E01 (yes I'm late to the party). 
Just watched a new show called Taboo with Tom Hardy, produced by Ridley Scott - loved it, nice and atmospheric and with Ridley Scott all over it, you know it'll be quality.
Earlier this evening I binge watched Season 1 of Broad City. Also good stuff hence binging S01,


----------



## cooligan

Currently watching season 7 of Shameless. This season is such an improvement from last.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Local news


----------



## SouthWest

Longmire season 5 episode 6: Objection


----------



## ourwater

Escaping Security at Abandoned Military Base, 539 Productions, Published on Jul 8, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Denis McDonough, An hour with Denis McDonough, White House Chief of Staff. #PIP How do I detach from people? #KatiFAQ, Kati Morton, Published on Apr 23, 2015, 1. ok, so your vlog explained WHY we get attached to female teachers but i want to know HOW do we detach? how do we stop idolizing, wanting attention and generally STOP this attachment that we have with people?


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Jan 11, 2017, President Obama Addresses the Nation in Farewell Speech; Charlie Sheen on Life After Revealing HIV Diagnosis; Twin Sisters Separated at Birth Reunite on 'GMA' #PIP VW settles with U.S. for $4.3 billion, Boom Bust, Published on Jan 11, 2017, Volkswagen settles with the U.S. to the tune of $4.3 billion over its emissions cheating scheme. Plus, Bitcoin plummets 13% as Chinese officials begin looking into the electronic currency exchanges. Lindsay France has the details. Then, Bianca Facchinei examines the possibility of the UK imposing fees on skilled EU workers entering the country, Marina Portnaya looks at a lawsuit against Twitter by the families of ISIS victims, and Manuel Rapalo breaks down record Airbus A380 deliveries.After the break, Chris Versace of Tematica Research goes in depth on infrastructure spending in the U.S.Take a look!


----------



## ourwater

Starting a Journal- the 1st entry!, TheLibraryOfSarah, Published on Jul 30, 2014, There are so many things to write about on the first page! Here are a few ideas =) Have SPECIFIC journal video requests? Let me know in the comments! My journal playlist:


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Jan 11, 2017, Former Exxon CEO Rex Tillerson Grilled About Russian Foreign Policy at Confirmation Hearings; Donald Trump Gives First Press Conference Since Becoming President-Elect; A Search and Rescue Team Is Called in to Rescue a Dog From a Steep Mountain in Utah #PIP Evaluating Trigonometric Functions Using the Reference Angle, Example 1, patrickJMT, Published on Nov 15, 2010, Evaluating Trigonometric Functions Using the Reference Angle, Example 1. In this video, I do a quick review of the unit circle in quadrant 1 and discuss how to use the reference angle to evaluate some trig functions.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE 1.11.17, The Young Turks, Started streaming 5 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Lee Daniels On ‘Star,’ ‘Empire,’ & the Price of Fame, It’s a no-holds-barred conversation with award-winning auteur Lee Daniels as he discusses his new series, ‘Star,’ and the effect ‘Empire’ has had on homophobia in hip hop, and shares his uncensored thoughts about #OscarsSoWhite in 2017. #PIP Nociceptors - An Introduction to Pain, Armando Hasudungan, Published on Aug 12, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Have You Claimed Your Gas Rebate?, WyattResearchTV, Published on Mar 28, 2013 #PIP game-play


----------



## goku23

Parks and Rec, it's grown on me! 
Ron Swanson > everyone else in the world


----------



## ourwater

Trump's Recipe for Kleptocracy, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 11, 2017, In tonight's Lone Liberal Rumble, Thom talks to Charles Sauer of the Market Institute and Dave McCulloch of Capitol Media Partners about how Trump is creating a kleptocracy, how Trump is right about what we need to do to deal with big Pharma, and Bernie's expose of the Republicans Party's big lie. Later on in the show, Thom talks about how we can create a rational trade system.


----------



## ourwater

How to Disavow Bad Links using Google Webmaster Tools, Small Business Web Designs Sydney, Published on Sep 1, 2016, This 10 minute video outlines the process for effective disavowing using the Google Webmaster Tools platform. Guiding you from extracting links to checking their trust flow and their relevance, you can disavow your website so that only relevant and quality links are associated to it.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Cavaliers vs. Blazers)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC News WIth David Muir'


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Broad City Season 2


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, The Choice, Carrie must decide what her heart really wants.


----------



## Were

Stranger Things 1st episode


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Why Tillerson's Ties to Russia May Undermine His Senate Confirmation, Politicking with Larry King, Why Tillerson's Ties to Russia May Undermine His Senate Confirmation, Rex Tillerson's ties to Russian Pres. Vladimir Putin have complicated his Senate confirmation to head up the State Department. Larry has the latest. Then The Daily Show's Aasif Mandvi takes on Donald Trump's Twitter rants and the fake news phenomenon.#PIP De Unge Moedre S16 E03


----------



## ourwater

Medical claims letters- A letter from my medical insurance company asking me about my car accident?, Randell C. Roberts, Published on Feb 20, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Jan 12, 2017, Trump's Heated 1st News Conference as President-Elect; Intel Chief Dismayed over Information Leaks; 2 Women Share How They Collectively Lost Hundreds of Pounds #PIP Brexit and London Banks, Jeff Sessions Vetting, Dylan Roof, and Trouble in Kabul, A Mad Woman Muses, Published on Jan 10, 2017London Banks' end talks during Brexit split. Dylan Roof's fate is now in the hands of 12 Jurors. Jeff Sessions' is up for confirmation. Trouble in Kabul.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, John Kerry, An hour with John Kerry, secretary of state. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Israeli News Live, Over a Thousand Russian Tanks and Military Vehicles Bordering Ukraine!ws Live, Israeli News Live, Published on Jan 9, 2017Not far from Ukraine's border is a Russian military base that is housing over a thousand military vehicles and tanks. Though Russia does not seem to be in a offensive mode it would not be hard to rapidly back up the separatist in an all out Kiev onslaught. Perhaps this is why President Obama has sent so much hardware to Poland preparing to back Ukraine in the very near future. As well Russia has over 75 helicopters in the region too. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

8bitpeoples - After Dark (NES) 05.2004, Demoscene Archive, Published on Jul 15, 2012, Demoscene Archive.


----------



## ourwater

Explaining Climate Facts - 3/3 - Adaptation & Mitigation, GreenFacts.org, Published on Dec 16, 2015, Episode 3 – Adaptation and mitigation (Subtitles available in English)


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Jan 11, 2017, Trump Calls Unsubstantiated Russia Allegations 'Nonsense'; Charlie Sheen Opens Up About HIV Diagnosis; Ariana Grande, John Legend Perform 'Beauty and the Beast' #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

How to Get Free Stuff on Amazon, THiNK Media TV, Published on Oct 28, 2016, 5 tips for how to get free stuff on Amazon! **** Watch the free video product review training at out AMZ Review Trader here (a.k.a. ART):


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Jan 17, 2017, FBI and Justice Department under investigation for Clinton email probe; deadly house fire in Baltimore; President Obama's special award for Vice President Biden. #PIP Spin Doctors - How the Media Reports on Medicine, NutritionFacts.org, Published on Oct 28, 2016


----------



## ourwater

FedEx Responds to Caught on Tape Viral Video of Employee's Mishandling Packages, ABC News, Published on Jul 27, 2013, Delivery company releases a video response to an employee's actions that were caught on tape.


----------



## ourwater

Tutorial: How to Rename a Printer in Windows 7, Sally Ulianich, Published on Jun 7, 2014, In this video, I show you how to rename a printer in Windows 7. This is helpful if you have multiple printers or devices and want to change the name of a printer to something that is easier to remember (i.e. Office Printer or Sally's Printer). This comes in handy as well if you have wireless printers.


----------



## ourwater

Good Luck Charlie, Bad Luck Teddy #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks, Wed, Jan 4, 2017, Ellen Cancels Famous Gospel Singer After Anti-Gay Comments | School Cop Attacks Teen Girl, Slams Student To Ground | Help Keith Ellison Ban Lobbyist Money From DNC | Republicans Ban Cameras On House Floor To Hide Their Corruption | TYT Exclusive #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Principles Of Microeconomics : Price Ceilings Misallocation of Resources, Education economics for you, Published on Nov 3, 2016, - I Hope so after watching these videos you’ll be exposed to the economic way of thinking. That is, you’ll understand how to use economics in your life and, ultimately, you’ll see the world differently. We’ll cover fundamental concepts like supply and demand and equilibrium, We’ll also answer questions such as: How are prices determined? What did Adam Smith mean when he said the market process works like an “invisible hand”? …- I Hope you like these videos and it’s useful to you #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pistons vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

Accounts : AS 1 : Professional Series : Accounting Standards : Disclosure of Accounting Policies. CA dilip badlani, Published on May 30, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Book Review: Burial Rites by Hannah Kent, Effusions of Wit. Published on Jun 11, 2014My enthusiastic review of Burial Rites by Hannah Kent. Thanks Lianne for a great recommendation and also for being so awesome The lovely and wonderful Lianne @ Literary Diversions #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Yvette Nicole Brown On 'Community,' Obama's Farewell, and Trump, The wonderfully witty Yvette Nicole Brown doesn't hold back during her first appearance on 'Larry King Now,' opening up about the potential for a 'Community' movie, her next big move in Hollywood, why she's struggling to accept a Trump White House.


----------



## ourwater

The Middle, Escape Orson, The Hecks spend New Year's day in an escape room.


----------



## eeyoredragon

Mat999 said:


> Thats a good one. Some days I watch a whole season. It is like an anti depressant for me. They have done seasons with 13 episodes but 10 seems to be the norm recently. With one episode being just 16 minutes last season, but it was an awesome 16 minutes.


 @HenDoggy


> I watched like 7 episodes in 2 days. It sucks the seasons aren't longer. My favorite so far on season 11 is episode 1 "chardee macdennis 2: electric boogaloo" lol


I finished the season! You're like, "finally" haha. The season was pretty short, and at the end of it, I was thinking, "that's it?" Anyways, there were some memorable moments. "Oi, oi, oi, oi"


----------



## ourwater

NEED FOR SPEED XBOX ONE 2 - 9 / 17, JogandoJunto, Published on Nov 14, 2014


----------



## ourwater

The Middle, Hoosier Maid, Frankie wins a month of free maid service.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Z Nation S01E09 - I watched the 1st few episodes when it first started (2014 I think) but didn't like it that much. Glad I tried again as I actually like it now. It's like a dodgy B-movie Zombie flick, cool


----------



## ourwater

Ye shall Hear of War & Rumors Of WAR, Pat Maynard, Published on Oct 16, 2016, A brief description on why we are in the time the Bible speaks of that describes the END OF THE WORLD! Matthew 24:3-8


----------



## ourwater

Feldman Shepherd Philadelphia Personal Injury Attorneys Discuss Falsified Medical Records, FeldmanShepherd, Published on Nov 27, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning AmericaFri, Jan 13, 2017, FBI's Handling of Clinton Email Investigation Under Review; Obama Surprises Biden With Presidential Medal of Freedom; Martin Scorsese Talks About His Upcoming Film 'Silence' #PIP KotK ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ PC Gameplay (King of the Kill Duos & Fives Gameplay), ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Banned From YouTube, TeeAndEss, Published on Nov 12, 2014


----------



## ourwater

[750] Markets are up, but the Trump Economy is still uncertain, Boom Bust, Published on Jan 13, 2017, The emissions scandal grows, this time French automaker Renault is in the hot seat. OPEC is cutting production yet oil prices haven't made the uptick oil producers are hoping for, Bianca Facchinei explains. Meanwhile, Manuel Rapalo explains just how much those Falcon 9 explosions are hurting Space X as they prepare for another launch.Then after the break, Peter Schiff, CEO of Euro Pacific Capital explains why the Trump Economy is still uncertain after campaign promises to deregulate business and bring jobs back to the U.S.Plus, Donald Trump's big day may be overshadowed as the Women's March on Washington after a slew of applications for bus parking.


----------



## Sprocketjam

A Series of Unfortunate Events


----------



## ourwater

Cops, In Denial #3, Car chases speed into Saturday night.


----------



## ourwater

Cory Booker votes to save Big Pharma, Published on Jan 13, 2017Thom talks with The Daily Caller's Alex Pfeiffer and 99Rise's Kai Newkirk about the House of Representatives move to repeal Obamacare, Cory Booker's vote against cheaper prescription drugs for Americans, and Jeremy Corbyn's push for a 'maximum wage' in the U.K. After, Mark Weisbrot of the Center for Economic and Policy Research joins Thom to discuss what's in store for President Obama's signature healthcare initiative. #PIP The Big Picture RT, Mr. Church [2016]


----------



## ourwater

John Doe, Psychic Connection, Doe bristles when the police enlist a self-proclaimed psychic in the search for a serial killer. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Negotiable Instrument Act 1881, rohan pant, Published on Mar 23, 2014BakC*****


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 1.13.17, The Young Turks, Started streaming 7 hours ago #PIP game-play


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Man Seeking Woman (season 1 on Hulu) 

Really funny comedy about the single life. Anyone see it?


----------



## ourwater

0:07 / 3:11How To Port Forward Using VPN 2016 Method (Educational PuHow to Open/Forward Port on 3G/4G/Any internet connectionpose), videos Tuts, Published on Jan 30, 2016, Asslam-o-Alikum Friend in this video im showing that how to open or forward port on any type of internet connection like 3G, 4G and wifi etc. i hope you will like my video  . So please don't forget click on subscribe button and follow on Google+ #PIP My Ancestry.com Ethnicity DNA results, RyMingTahn, Published on Oct 11, 2014I thought it would be interesting to share my DNA ethnicity results from Ancestry.com with you guys!!❤ Shop My Vintage Clothes!


----------



## ourwater

Victoria's Lounge: Who is responsible for sexual harassment, men or women?, Kenya NTV, Published on Sep 1, 2016, Watch more NTV Kenya videos at ntv.co.ke and nation.co.ke. Follow @ntvkenya on Twitter and like our page on Facebook: NTV Kenya.


----------



## ourwater

How to Log Out of Facebook on Every Computer, dexblog.net, Published on Apr 26, 2013, How to Log Out of Facebook on Every Computer


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri. Jan. 13, 2017 #PIP How To Buy Anything Off the Net WITHOUT Using Your Credit Card! Must Watch For Online Shoppers!, GrimsleyChannelPublished on Mar 4, 2014, Dont use your personal credit card to purchase stuff online. Go to any Gas station and purchase a green dot prepaid credit card. Only takes 5 minutes to get your card up and going.Please subscribe and like this video if i helped you out. It's a Debit MasterCard® or Visa® debit card


----------



## ourwater

Guide to the Small Claims Court UK, Stephensons Solicitors LLP, Published on Sep 23, 2014, Mark Fenning provides a brief overview of the small claims process and what to consider when deciding if taking a claim through the Small Claims Court is the right option for you. #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Magic vs. Blazers)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

college basketball; uconn vs. georgetown


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The Big Bang Theory S09E24 (currently)
Z Nation S01E13
12 Monkeys S01E01 
Minority Report S01E08


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nfl playoffs: falcons vs seahawks


----------



## ourwater

How to use a spare router as a range booster for your Wifi Network, chiefjoboo, Published on Apr 18, 2014, Please note that this won't work for all routers. It will work on most Linksys routers, which, in my opinion, are the best you can get.This video will show you how to use your older wireless router in conjunction with your new router (via a long ethernet cord to another part of your house) to boost your network's wireless signal throughout your house. Note: You will have to end up with 2 different wireless networks BUT they are both on the same internet network for you to use for internet access. You will need to connect them via a long Ethernet cable from a client port on the first one to a client port on the second router. The 2nd router's DHCP server will need to be turned off as the first router will be assigning local IP addresses and the second router MUST have the option to change from "gateway" to "router", or a similar option, for this to work. On a standard linksys admin or configuration page, it is under "advanced routing".PS: I'm sorry about the quality of this video/details left out. I put it together really fast. Some details are in the annotations. I also didn't expect this to get this many views.


----------



## ourwater

Fraud on The Court= Case Dismissed, Matthew Weidner, Published on Jul 21, 2015Medical records, court believed litigant was lying and dismissed case.Weidner Law Appeal Video #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Obama Admin New Internet Regulations FCC Posts 300+ Pages Of New Rules - Special Report, Mass Tea Party - Wake Up America!, Published on Mar 12, 2015, Obama Admin New Internet Regulations FCC Posts 300+ Pages Of New Rules - Special Report All Star PanelThe End Of The Internet As You Know It #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Jan 13, 2017, American Workers Struggling to Make Ends Meet in Today's Economy; Identical Twin Sisters Separated at Birth Reunite; Tom Brady Stars in Super Bowl Ad Highlighting 360 Technology #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Evaluation of a Learner-driven Remediation Model at One Medical School, Icahn SchoolPublished on Apr 26, 2016, Event Date: 4/13/2016 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

37 Boundary Descriptors, kashyap B, Published on Jun 28, 2013, For More Video lectures from IIT Professors .......visit


----------



## ourwater

GAZA 2014 | Jon Snow 'annihilates' Israeli spokesperson Mark Regev, Peacenik UK, Published on Jul 16, 2014, Channel 4 News anchor Jon Snow destroys the Prime Minister of Israel's Chief Spokesperson, Mark Regev, live on air on British television; questioning Israeli military attacks on Al-Wafa hospital and an attack which killed three young boys playing ball on a Gaza beach while Regev continues to claim "the Israeli military does not target civilians."Broadcast date: Wednesday 16th July, 2014.


----------



## ourwater

How to turn on incoming call notification, JUrtans channel, Published on Sep 22, 2014, In this video you can find a quick tip for your mobile phone. Well if you have android system phone, and you don't know or you know that during calls you can't see if someone else is calling you, you can quickly turn on this incoming call notification and here in this video is a quick instruction how to do it.


----------



## ourwater

Reversionary Pension, HendersonMaxwell, Published on Mar 10, 2016A Reversionary Pension automatically reverts or continues to the dependant or beneficiary after one's death. A YMYC caller wants to know if he can change his Reversionary Pension to a Binding Death Nomination and what implications it may have for his wife. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

5 Things the Star Wars prequels did RIGHT | Damian Pickett, Damian Pickett, Published on Nov 9, 2015, Hey guys! Since the Force Awakens opens in just over a month, I thought I would talk about a rather unpopular subject.. what the Star Wars prequels actually did right. Now the prequels are indeed far from perfect but they still have some redeemable values! What do you think? Do you agree with some of the points? Are there any more redeemable things the prequels did? Comment below and we can chat all things Star Wars! Subscribe if you liked it. More content to come out soon


----------



## ourwater

Recognizing discrimination in the workplace, ABC 20/20 Fri, Jan 13, 2017, Beasley Allen, Published on Mar 20, 2012, My Reality: A Hidden America; Low Wage Workers and the 'Fight For 15'; Aetna CEO Says He Was Shocked By How Little Some Employees Were Paid #PIP

This week's episode examines the issue of discrimination in the workplace. The two most common forms of workplace discrimination involve race and gender issues. Beasley Allen Shareholder Larry Golston is a guest on the show this week. He has been with Beasley Allen for nearly 13 years, practicing in the areas of employment law, class action cases and insurance fraud and bad faith cases. Golston talks with show host Gibson Vance about how to recognize discrimination in the workplace. He says a person's instincts are usually good, but there are ways to evaluate your situation to figure out if you may have a legal claim. First, he says, determine if you are part of a "protected class." This is a legal term that specifically defines certain groups or types of people that cannot be discriminated against, whose rights are protected. These may include race, gender, age, national origin, religion and disability. Secondly, he says to look for either direct evidence or circumstantial evidence to support your claim of discrimination. Discrimination issues may involve someone being paid more than another for the same work, someone being passed over for promotions, or being subjected to a hostile work environment or even verbal or physical assault. Golston said it is very important to document your situation if you feel you are being discriminated against or harassed. He says laws are in place to protect workers from retaliation by their employer for bringing a complaint.


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play Destiny (PS4): Old Russia / Wall / Cosmodrome, Gamebits, Published on Sep 9, 2014


----------



## ourwater

How To Make Money As A Kid/At School! 200 - 250 Dollars A Month!, Jonah James, Published on Jul 27, 2016, Today I show you how to make 200 to 250 dollars! As a kid!


----------



## ourwater

ADT Pulse Web Access Demo, California Security Pro, Published on Oct 19, 2012, This video explains how to use the ADT Pulse web access interface. It is a demonstration of managing your ADT Pulse system alerts, automation and schedule as well as looking at event history and changing your system settings.


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

America is about to slide into third world status?, The Big Picture RT, Uploaded on Dec 29, 2010, Economist Michael Hudson joins Thom to talk about countries looking for alternatives to US dollar and rescued banks teetering towards collapse.


----------



## ourwater

Samsung smart TV's voice recognition creates privacy concerns, CBS This Morning, Published on Feb 10, 2015, Electronics giant Samsung is facing heat from privacy advocates over its smart TVs. The company says its voice recognition system note only records personal conversations, but also may pass them along to third parties. CNET senior editor Dan Ackerman joins "CBS This Morning" to discuss how you can take back the controls from your TV.


----------



## ourwater

7th Heaven, Prodigal, Mary returns home and her siblings stage a protest against Annie’s favoritism.


----------



## ourwater

Rebranding, When Cloud 9 rebrands its in-store product, Jonah is reunited with a business school classmate, now a VP at corporate. #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Texans vs. Patriots)


----------



## ourwater

►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

FIRST TIME! ►Life is Strange PC Gameplay Episode 3!◄ Life is Strange: Blind Playthrough/Walkthrough, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 5 minutes ago


----------



## ourwater

Replacing an ISP's router with a third party one - Apple Airport Extreme (4K), Andy Clayton, Published on May 31, 2016, This video is about replacing a router supplied by an internet server provider (ISP) with a third party model, in this case an Apple Airport Extreme.


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Jan 15, 2017, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Vice President-elect Mike Pence, CIA Director John Brennan & a Sunday Panel of Gerald Seib, Bob Woodward, Jane Harman, Lisa Boothe.


----------



## ourwater

Somatic type of delusion disorder, lolwithme17, Published on Jul 23, 2015


----------



## ourwater

4.3 Reimbursement Basics - Medical Devices, Luis Ruben Soenksen, Published on Mar 12, 2014


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Jan 15, 2017, United States Prepares for Donald Trump's Inauguration; Guests: Bernie Sanders, Reince Priebus, Norman Eisen, Richard Painter, Jason Chaffetz, Cornell Belcher, Sara Fagen, Jonathan Karl, Bill Kristol, Katrina vanden Heuvel


----------



## ourwater

How to Become an Occupational Health & Safety Inspector, Training Courses, Published on Jan 16, 2016Want to become an occupational health & safety (OHS) inspector? In this video we take a look at what is required, how to apply and what makes for a good OHS inspector. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Gronkowsbees, Rob Gronkowski of the New England Patriots moves into the house behind the Griffins, and the guys party with him until his antics become overwhelming. #PIP

The Moral Bias Behind Your Search Results | Andreas Ekström | TED Talks, TED, Published on Dec 7, 2015, Search engines have become our most trusted sources of information and arbiters of truth. But can we ever get an unbiased search result? Swedish author and journalist Andreas Ekström argues that such a thing is a philosophical impossibility. In this thoughtful talk, he calls on us to strengthen the bonds between technology and the humanities, and he reminds us that behind every algorithm is a set of personal beliefs that no code can ever completely eradicate.TEDTalks is a daily video podcast of the best talks and performances from the TED Conference, where the world's leading thinkers and doers give the talk of their lives in 18 minutes (or less). Look for talks on Technology, Entertainment and Design -- plus science, business, global issues, the arts and much more.Find closed captions and translated subtitles in many languages at


----------



## ourwater

TB Skin Test - MaDangerous Goods, transport of Medical Radioactivesntoux Method, Pedro Villarroel, Published on Aug 23, 2013


----------



## SouthWest

Taboo episode 2 - this series has oodles of atmosphere and the cast is terrific. The pace is creeping at the moment, but I feel like it's lulling people before it bludgeons them over the head in the final episodes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: All Aboard!


----------



## ourwater

3. Behavioral Evolution II, Stanford, Uploaded on Feb 1, 2011, (April 2, 2010) Robert Sapolsky continues his two-part series on evolution focusing on individual and kin selection, behavioral logic, competitive infanticide, male/female animal hierarchies, sex-ratio fluctuation, intersexual competition, imprinted genes, sperm competition, inbred-founder populations, group and multi-level selection, and punctuated equilibrium. #PIP Disparagement Meaning, ADictionary,
Published on Apr 28, 2015, Video shows what disparagement means. The act of disparaging, of belittling.. Disparagement Meaning. How to pronounce, definition audio dictionary. How to say disparagement. Powered by MaryTTS, Wiktionary


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Jan 16, 2017,Trump Under Fire for Taking on Civil Rights Icon; Parents of Accused Teen Stabber in "Slenderman" Case Speak Out for the 1st Time; An Exclusive First Look at Coretta Scott King's Posthumous Memoir. #PIP

San Diego Fauna: What's Being Lost? Why Should We Care?, University of California Television (UCTV), Uploaded on Jan 31, 2008, Why is the proliferation of Argentine ants not just a nuisance for California homeowners, but a threat to the state's ecosystems? Why should we care about declines in the biodiversity of microbes, insects and reptiles? Join Robert Fisher, a former UCSD postdoctoral researcher, as he addresses these and other issues relating to the region's unique biodiversity. Series: "Science Matters" [7/2002] [Science] [Show ID: 5943]


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Finding Happiness, The Truth About Sex: Facts You Won't Believe Are True!, Stefan Molyneux, Published on Mar 7, 2015, After a year marked by divisiveness & rancor, Larry invites a panel to discuss how to feel better in 2017: the benefits of unplugging from the news; the free exercise proven to diminish depression and anxiety; & finding peace in the face of tumult. #PIP 

The Truth About Sex: Facts You Won't Believe Are True!, Stefan Molyneux, Some shocking trends regarding sexual activity and life outcomes - including the alarming reason why you haven’t already heard this information. There is a mind-blowing correlation in this presentation that you’ve never seen before - and it's important that you know about it!


----------



## ourwater

What Trump Means w/"Insurance for Everybody”, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 16, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Disillusionment Among Israelis, Palestinians About Peace, PBS NewsHour, Published on Feb 1, 2013, Margaret Warner travels to the West Bank and Gaza to hear from Palestinian and Israeli citizens about whether they think peace is possible in their part of the world.


----------



## ourwater

How to Measure a Time Delay Using Cross Correlation?, Virtins Technology, Published on Jul 7, 2015, This video illustrates the concepts of auto and cross correlation and their applications in time delay (lag) measurements #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation, Jackpot, The sheriff of desolate town Jackpot calls in CSI for assistance after a severed head is found. The sheriff proves rather more cynical than helpful towards Grissom, unlike the veterinarian-coroner. The rest of the corpse is found buried to the shoulders alive, an Native American torture technique. Grissom triumphs over sabotage and works out the local reports and relevant secrets.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Family Feud.


----------



## ourwater

Psycho Dad Axes Laptop (Role Reversal), McJuggerNuggets, Published on Aug 10, 2016, Jesse gets his brother's laptop destroyed by his psychotic father.


----------



## ourwater

SWIPE | Bluetooth Buttons Helping The Blind & We Meet British Tech Boss James Proud, Sky News, Published on Jul 1, 2016, We meet five-year-old Lennie, who has been using ‘smart’ buttons to help him get around the house.Meanwhile, Gemma Morris chats to young British tech star, James Proud, who’s making it big in Silicon Valley with a device set to help us all get a good night’s sleep.And Lucy James takes a look at a few big video games coming out soon, including Forza Horizon 3 and World of Warcraft: Legion.We’ve also got this week’s other technology news - including the cycling helmet that looks behind you.Watch Swipe this weekend on Sky News on Friday at 9.30pm; Saturday at 10.30am, 2.30pm and 4.30pm and Sunday at 2.30pm and 4.30pm. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, End Games, Mulder attempts to catch an alien bounty hunter who holds the key to his sister’s where-abouts. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Jan 16, 2017, Exclusive Audio of Recorded Conversations Between Coretta Scott King and Dr. Barbara Reynolds; President-Elect Donald Trump Dodges Questions About Clash with Civil Rights Icon John Lewis; 5 Dead in Seaside Nightclub Shooting in Mexico.

#PIP Board Game Commercials 80's and 90's (101-110), Wutaii1 Nostalgia, Published on Mar 7, 2016, These are ten awesome board game commercials from the 80's and 90's that are some of the best commercials ever made. I love all of these commercials from the 1980's and 1990's and you should check them all out. These come from all over television and many from nickelodeon. Enjoy!!!


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play: Flight Simulator X #235 | Hals und Beinbruch | HD, DSP, Published on Apr 6, 2014, "Hals und Beinbruch"


----------



## ourwater

How Its Made: Pipe Cleaners Blue Stilton Cheese Smart Electric Meters Telescopes


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

How to Reset iPhone To Factory Default, zollotech, Published on Feb 5, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, Jan 16, 2017, Trump's War of Words with Civil Rights Icon Rep. John Lewis; Coretta Scott King Speaks Out in Posthumous Memoir: 'This Family Was Chosen'; Mariah Carey Sings at Russian Billionaire's Granddaughter's Wedding #PIP FIRST TIME! ►Life is Strange PC Gameplay Episode 4!◄ Life is Strange: Blind Playthrough/Walkthrough, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 7 hours ago


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Lost, He's Our You, Sayid is held as a prisoner by the Dharma Initiative, presumed to be a Hostile. However, during his capture, he believes he has discovered the reason why he's back on the island.


----------



## ourwater

How to Make the King & Rook Change Place in Chess? : Chess Moves & Strategies, expertvillage. Published on Jan 13, 2013 #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Clippers)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN SportsNation


----------



## ourwater

Outline a story in under 5 minutes (or a little over), Adora Svitak, Uploaded on Nov 9, 2011, Author, student and teacher Adora Svitak demonstrates some basic elements of narratives and quickly outlines a story.


----------



## ourwater

[752] Why is the America middle class disappearing?, Boom Bust, Published on Jan 17, 2017, George Soros lost nearly $1 billion in the US election and Verizon is destroying its unlimited data plan; Boom Bust's Lindsay France weighs in. Then, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at why the American middle class is disappearing. Afterward, Lindsay sits down with Jeff Lederer of Ross Companies to talk about housing.After the break, Lindsay is joined by RT's Manuel Rapalo to talk about Peter Thiel's controversial prediction for Apple. Then, RT's Ashlee Banks explores Amazon's claim of creating 100,000 jobs in a two-year span.


----------



## ourwater

Investment Property Loans and Mortgage Closing Costs with Caeli Ridge - Episode #56, Get Rich Education, Published on Dec 7, 2016, Learn today’s financing qualification requirements for investment property with Caeli Ridge, Owner and CEO of Ridge Lending Group.


----------



## SplendidBob

Rewatching Rome


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 1.17.17, The Young Turks, Started streaming 48 minutes ago


----------



## ourwater

Senate panel to probe EpiPen pricing, Fox Business, Published on Sep 7, 2016, Dr. James Baker, Food Allergy Research and Education CEO, discusses a possible Senate probe into Mylan's EpiPen price hike. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Robert Kiyosaki: Unfair Advantage Tour Australia 2011, Success Resources Australia, Uploaded on Oct 4, 2011, Robert Kiyosaki previews his Unfair Advantage program, hosted in Australia in 2011. Robert Kiyosaki looks at the factors that impact people from all walks of life as they cope with change and financial challenges. For more information on upcoming Robert Kiyosaki events, visit: #PIP Leverage, The Real Fake Car Job, Nate and the crew concoct a story about a vintage car to get a corrupt Wall Street businessman to break his immunity agreement with the government.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Jan 17, 2017, Trump's NATO Comments Ignite Tension With U.S. Allies; Officials Call Off Search for Missing Flight MH370; Matthew McConaughey's Father Inspired His Role in 'Gold' #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Dennis Prager On America's 'unbridgeable' Divide Between the Left and Right, Talk show host Dennis Prager says Donald Trump will fail, like his predecessors, to unite America. So what does that mean for Trump's early actions as president? Prager joins Larry with his take. #PIP Need An Eye Exam? There's An App For That, Wochit News, Published on May 28, 2015, A new study suggests using a smartphone app to test eyesight is just as accurate as the traditional sight charts.The Portable Eye Examination Kit, or Peek, has been designed and developed the London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine, the University of Strathclyde and the NHS Glasgow Centre for Ophthalmic Research.Research published in the journal JAMA Ophthalmology showed that the results from the app tests were as reliable as those from standard paper-based charts and illuminated vision boxes in an eye clinic.The eye tests are designed not to be dependent on familiarity with symbols or letters used in the English language, and instead feature a “tumbling E” on the screen, showing the letter E in different orientations.


----------



## ourwater

Outback Outdoors - Passing on our Hunting Heritage, Sportsman Channel, Sportsman Channel #PIP game-play


----------



## twitchy666

see if you can ditch your deep immersive addictive fairyland screeenz habits..!
difficult cult, or EZ?>
choose the right collective religion or none


----------



## ourwater

Conversations with a four-year old: "Calendar Facts" Season 1 Episode 1, Elijah Isaacson, Published on May 31, 2016, Eli and I discuss how long it's been since our last upload, how many days in a week, how many days in a month and how many months in a year.There is some typical four year old potty talk and silliness.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Jan 17, 2017, With Three Days Left in Office, Obama Commutes Chelsea Manning's Prison Sentence; Shooter in Deadly Ft. Lauderdale Airport Attack Held Without Bond; Happy 95th Birthday to An American Treasure, Betty White #PIP Homeland Border Security USA S01E06, Jm M, Published on Apr 24, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Why Chelsea Manning Is Going Free, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 17, 2017, Big Picture Panel - Sam Sacks, Writer/Co-Founder, The District Sentinel & Angela Morabito, Senior Campaign Organizer-. Obama Commutes Bulk of Chelsea Manning’s Sentence Plus...Just Eight Men Own Same Wealth as Half of Humanity and more.


----------



## ourwater

How to Prepare a Bank Reconciliation Part 1, Accountancy Learning Ltd, Published on Apr 5, 2013, Step 1: Tick off items that appear on the bank statement as well as the cash book (known as 'matched' items) #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Causes of Social Anxiety Disorder, ModernCave, Uploaded on Aug 19, 2009 #PIP Explanation of common insurance terms, Unlike Any Other Broker, Uploaded on Jan 17, 2011, After making a video for a client Alan realizes that many of the terms he uses need further explanation. & game-play


----------



## ourwater

ENDING! ►Life is Strange PC Gameplay Episode 5!◄ Life is Strange: Blind Playthrough/Walkthrough, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 7 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Junior: Chia Frets


----------



## CopadoMexicano

First take on ESPN


----------



## ourwater

The Middle, Pitch Imperfect, Axl realizes he only has four months of college left.


----------



## ourwater

Published on May 22, 2014, Teen Kidnapped at Birth Speaks Out for 1st Time; Former President George H. W. Bush Hospitalized; Michelle Obama's Influence on Fashion and Culture #PIP How Much Does It Cost To Print Magazines?, Shweiki Media, Published on May 22, 2014


----------



## ourwater

► Löwe - Is It Worth It Now? - World of Tanks Löwe Review - Giveaway Day 8, DezGamez, Published on Dec 22, 2016, World of Tanks Löwe Gameplay Review. World of Tanks Best Replays. World of Tanks Giveaway Contest, 100,000 Subscribers Celebration Event, Free Gold and Free Premium Tanks Giveaway! #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Robert Costa; 'Fences'; Billy Eichner, President-elect Donald Trump’s plans for healthcare legislation with Bob Costa. "Fences," with the the film's producer and star, Denzel Washington, and Constanza Romero Wilson. Billy Eichner, the creator and star of "Billy on the Street." #PIP The Simpsons, The Frying Game , Homer and Marge find themselves on death row after they are framed for murder.


----------



## ourwater

Need For Speed Hot Pursuit Police Cars Speed Enforcement Bentley Continental Supersports C, Jodie Foley, Published on Nov 14, 2016, Need for Speed Hot Pursuit launches you into a new open-world landscape behind the wheel of the world's fastest and most beautiful cars. From Criterion, the .Need For Speed : Hot Pursuit (2010) Speed Enforcement Unit Cars on PC. Cars in Gameplay: (In Order) Ford GT Bentley Continental Supersports Coupe .Check description below to skip to your desired Chapter, playlist or Cop Car. Need For Speed Rivals PC with keyboard, the entire full Undercover Cop Career .Click below links if you want information and a list of other cars in the Need for Speed Hot Pursuit. Exotict Series/Speed Enforcement .


----------



## ourwater

How to win get government contracts government contracts government procurement proposal writing NSN, John Wayne I I, Published on Dec 9, 2016 #PIP De Unge Moedre, S04 E09


----------



## zomb

Would I lie to you?


----------



## ourwater

CCOSH Leader Steve Schrag Speaks For Injured Pfizer Biotech Worker Becky McClain, laborvideo, Uploaded on Mar 19, 2010, On March 15, 2010, a Federal trial was held in the Hartford Federal Court in the case of Pfizer injured molecular biologist and health and safety committee member Becky McClain against Pfizer Inc. for retaliating against her for her complaints about health and safety dangers. Steve Schrag, a leader of Connecticut Council on Occupational Safety And Health spoke in support of her and connected her case to the explosion and death of 6 construction workers at the Middletown power plant in CTFor further information go toThe "Nightmare at Pfizer "- Injured Biotech Worker Becky McClain Speaks at 2009 April 28, 2009 SF Workers Memorial Day #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Fallout from Donald Trump's P***ygate Scandal: The Daily Show, The Daily Show with Trevor Noah, Published on Oct 11, 2016, Donald Trump's presidential campaign reels after a 2005 video surfaces in which he boasts about sexually assaulting women. PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

With All Due RespectTue, Jan 17, 2017, Leading up to the inauguration of Donald Trump, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are examining the key issues facing the incoming administration. #PIP How 2.0: Build a Personal Weather Machine, 2pointjim, Uploaded on Jun 3, 2008Learn how to jet to any climate in the world in an instant, with Brian and Lloyd, hosts of tech makeover show My Home 2.0.


----------



## ourwater

Foundry Meaning, SDictionary, Published on Apr 18, 2015, Video shows what foundry means. A facility that melts metals in special furnaces and pours the molten metal into molds to make products. Foundries are usually specified according to the type of metal dealt with: iron foundry, brass foundry, etc.. The act, process, or art of casting metals; founding.. Foundry Meaning. How to pronounce, definition audio dictionary. How to say foundry. Powered by MaryTTS, Wiktionary


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Jan 17, 2017, Betty White on Turning 95, Says She'd Do 'Golden Girls' Reboot; Trump's $100 Million Dollar Inauguration


----------



## ourwater

FCC Complaint: Baltimore Police Phone Trackers Disrupt Calls, CBS Baltimore, Published on Aug 17, 2016, Rick Ritter reports.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Curtis Stone On Family, Food, & His Restaurants, Triple threat Curtis Stone opens up about the joys and trials of running two successful restaurants – Maude and Gwen – in Los Angeles, how he still manages to find time to host TV series, & his philosophy on food in this wide-ranging interview. #PIP The right way to answer interview questions about your strengths, Don Georgevich, Uploaded on Oct 20, 2011


----------



## ourwater

La Haine [1995] #PIP Congress Overrides President Obama's 9/11 Veto: The Daily Show, The Daily Show with Trevor Noah, Published on Oct 4, 2016, President Obama receives his first veto override when Congress regretfully votes to allow American families affected by 9/11 to sue Saudi Arabia.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Jan 18, 2017, George H. W. Bush Has Been Hospitalized and Being Treated for Shortness of Breath; Down to the Wire as Donald Trump Prepares for a Contentious Inauguration; Obama Family Set to Leave the White House #PIP The Double Dare Reunion Special 2016


----------



## ourwater

[753] WhatsApp's leaky flaw, PhD Student describes how he discovered flaw in WhatsApp encryption, Boom Bust, Published on Jan 18, 2017, Theresa May promises to take a hardline on Brexit. Flying cars and automated cars have people excited about the future, except for those at risk of losing their jobs. And we talk to the PhD student who found out just how WhatsApp's encryption can be beat after it was bought out by social media giant Facebook.


----------



## ourwater

Keep it Simple-Christianity Explained so Even Atheists Understand, stevebob1967, Published on Dec 27, 2013, Sorry for the sound quality. My equipment really sucks. General response video to all those that lump Christianity into one single belief system. #PIP The Young Turks 1.18.17, The Young Turks, Started streaming 4 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Jan 18, 2017, Talking with Michigan Voters About Why They Went for Trump; 18-Year-Old Kidnapped at Birth Speaks Out About Accused Kidnapper; Lady Gaga Previews Her Super Bowl Halftime Performance #PIP Why a PhD in computer science might be for you!, CornellCIS, Published on Jul 25, 2016


----------



## ourwater

China - Neoliberalism’s Last Hope?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 18, 2017, Big Picture Interview: Alan Tonelson, RealityChek/The Race to the Bottom. With the inauguration of Donald Trump just two days away - are we watching the end of the neoliberal order in real time? And…what’s the future of trade under Trump? #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Bernie Sanders Unloads..., The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 18, 2017, Big Picture Panel: Tim Cavanaugh, journalist & Scott Greer, The Daily Caller. As Republicans move to dismantle the social safety net - are they creating the left wing version of the tea party? #PIP The problem with blaming your boss or client, Boagworld, Published on Mar 5, 2014, Too often we blame our boss or client for failure. The truth is they are no more empowered than us. Ultimately the buck stops with us.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Warriors)


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Broad City S03E06


It's always sunny in Philadelphia S02E01


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Jan 19, 2017, Inauguration Ceremonies Begin for Donald Trump; Donald Trump's Children on Their New Roles; Kevin O'Leary Speaks Out on Political Aspirations #PIP Two Black Men A Week & game-play


----------



## ourwater

How to Write a Persuasive Marketing White Paper, Howcasy, Uploaded on Oct 1, 2010


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, Honor Among Thieves, An undercover operation turns personal for O'Brien when he befriends his criminal contact. #PIP How I Got Kicked out of a Movie Theater (Re-enactment), Jason Urgo, Published on Mar 2, 2014, This weekend.. well.. I got kicked out of a movie theater.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Why Trump Can't Shake Lingering Conflicts of Interest Dilemma, As Donald Trump assumes office, experts in government ethics warn of potentially disastrous fallout from lingering questions about how he plans to remove himself from his vast business empire. Documentarian Matthew Cooke explores the topic. #PIP Conversation Skills - How to avoid a conversation!, EnglishLessons4U - Learn English with Ronnie! [engVid], Published on Mar 31, 2014 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Journalism 101: How to write a lead, Mark Grabowski, Published on May 4, 2012 #PIP A.N.T. FarmThe ReplacemANT, When Chyna forgets her homework, the history teacher has a breakdown.


----------



## ourwater

DOOM (2016) Campaign #62 | Titans Realm Blue Skull and End Fight, Game Time, Published on May 29, 2016We polish off Titans Realm and continue our journey. Use that BFG if you need too.


----------



## ourwater

10 Earth Quakes in Italy 30 Feared Dead, Israeli News Live, Published on Jan 19, 2017, Ten Earthquakes have rattled central Italy in the last 24 hours it is believed that the Earthquakes may have also contributed to the land slide that has killed 30 people and a resort in Central Italy. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Surface-To-Air Missiles At Standing Rock A ‘Show Of Force’ By Police ? Unicorn Riot, PigMine 5, Published on Jan 19, 2017


----------



## Were

Stranger Things season finale.


----------



## ourwater

Bill Ayers, "Demand the Impossible!", The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 19, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to activist and educator Bill Ayers about protests, social movements and the American dream in today’s society. They also discuss policies of the incoming Trump administration, and Ayers’ book “Demand the Impossible!”


----------



## jennay92

The last show I watched was Travelers! (If you have not watched it you should!) I'm about to watch the newest episode of Vikings though.


----------



## ourwater

Ron Paul's Congressional Farewell Speech - C-SPAN 11/14/2012, Eduardo89rp, Published on Nov 14, 2012To achieve liberty and peace, two powerful human emotions have to be overcome.Number one is "envy" which leads to hate and class warfare. Number two is "intolerance" which leads to bigoted and judgmental policies. These emotions must be replaced with a much better understanding of love, compassion, tolerance and free market economics. Freedom, when understood, brings people together. When tried, freedom is popular.The problem we have faced over the years has been that economic interventionists are swayed by envy, whereas social interventionists are swayed by intolerance of habits and lifestyles. The misunderstanding that tolerance is an endorsement of certain activities, motivates many to legislate moral standards which should only be set by individuals making their own choices. Both sides use force to deal with these misplaced emotions. Both are authoritarians. Neither endorses voluntarism. Both views ought to be rejected.I have come to one firm conviction after these many years of trying to figure out "the plain truth of things." The best chance for achieving peace and prosperity, for the maximum number of people world-wide, is to pursue the cause of LIBERTY.If you find this to be a worthwhile message, spread it throughout the land.


----------



## ourwater

Making Kids Clean Their Plate May Cause Eating Disorders, The Richard Fowler Show, Published on Aug 12, 2013 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Tropiclean Fresh Breath Dog Teeth Cleaning Gel Review, The Carpenter's Daughter, Published on Oct 17, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Holt v. Hobbs: UVA Law Prof. Douglas Laycock on Arguing the Case, University of Virginia School of Law, Published on Oct 13, 2014, University of Virginia School of Law professor Douglas Laycock discusses Holt v. Hobbs, the religious liberty case he argued Oct. 7 before the Supreme Court. Laycock represented an Arkansas inmate who seeks to wear a beard, in accordance with his Muslim faith. Professor Micah Schwartzman provides additional commentary on the case. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Jan 19, 2017 #PIP Structural Issues: Outsourced CIOs, Investment Managers, Commingled Funds, & Other Realities Panel, Intentional Endowments Network, Published on Apr 7, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Man in the High Castle, Escalation, Juliana discovers she's far from safe from the Resistance in the Reich. Smith confronts the reality of the lengths he's willing to go to in order to protect his son. And another father - Joe's - tries to persuade him to give Berlin a chance. Frank also has a decision to make: how far is he prepared to go to help the Resistance cause? #PIP game-play


----------



## SouthWest

Longmire season 5 episode 7: From This Day Forward


----------



## ourwater

10 Failed Utopias From History, Eskify, Published on Sep 24, 2016, For thousands of years, man has dreamed of creating some kind of Utopia. A society where all can be free and happy. One person’s Utopia can be vastly different from another. Some are simply a society where we all live free, while others a fully communist. And there have been dozens of attempts to create Utopian communities in history. To my knowledge, they have all failed.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Clippers)


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Minority Report S01E08


----------



## ourwater

We Bare Bears, Chloe and Ice Bear, On a day out with just Ice Bear, Chloe realizes Ice Bear only runs errands for his brothers. Determined to show him a fun day in the city, Chloe promises to help Ice Bear have a good time, even if it means staying in a museum after it closes.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Susan Rice, An hour with Susan Rice, national security adviser to President Obama. #PIP Non-Denominational Churches, Gillian Hickey, Published on Apr 18, 2012, **ATTENTION**please keep in mind that this video was made in 2012, by a CATHOLIC HIGH SCHOOL student for a religion class PROJECT.


----------



## ourwater

California Penal Code 632.7 illegal tape recording law California, Steve Vondran, Published on Jan 28, 2015


----------



## ourwater

How to Survive a Potentially Deadly Avalanche (Episode 7), ABC News, Published on Feb 13, 2015, ABC News' Matt Gutman discovers some tips to stay alive if you end up trapped under a mountain of snow.


----------



## ourwater

QUAL É O MELHOR GTA? - BGS 2013 [2/4], Muca Muriçoca, Published on Oct 31, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Jan 20, 2017, Donald Trump Jr. Speaks Out on Inauguration Day; Will Donald Trump Take Over POTUS Twitter Account? #PIP Create A Computer-Ready Font From Your Own Handwriting, Verbal To Visual, Published on Oct 10, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jan 20, 2017, President Trump and the Private Moments With President Obama; Obama Administration Makes Final Goodbye; Inauguration Day Protesters Clash in the Streets of DC. #PIP m Wheel of Fortune - Last-Minute Lovers' Guess (Feb. 12, 2014), Chad Mosher, Published on Feb 12, 2014It takes almost too long to identify the puzzle for this couple.


----------



## ourwater

A Modest Proposal Audiobook, audiobooksfree, Uploaded on Sep 30, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Pokemon odcinek 361, Pokemon całe odcinki, Published on Dec 22, 2016 # PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Limbo Formidable, Rage IneRainbow Six : Siege | 50 Nuances de conneries ! Un jeu d'équipe formidable !xplicable Part 2, Eckinox Multigaming, Published on Feb 21, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Typewriter Training "Basic Typing I: Methods" pt1-2 1944 US Navy Training Film, Jeff Quitney, Published on Mar 14, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Fuel tip 1: Avoid idling, Scania Group, Published on Oct 25, 2015, idling is easy, but you can safely turn the engine off after just 20 seconds and save both fuel and the environment. Participate in Scania's fuel saving challenge and become a Fuel Master:


----------



## ourwater

𝔼𝕒𝕣𝕥𝕙𝕢𝕦𝕒𝕜𝕖𝟛𝔻 𝓵𝓲𝓿𝒆 𝓼𝓽𝓻𝒆𝓪𝓶 ▂▃▄▅▆▇█▓▒░48 hours global activity░▒▓█▇▆▅▄▃▂, dutchsinse, Started streaming on Jan 18, 2017


----------



## ourwater

8,000 employees dismissed on terrorism charges, PressTV News Videos, Published on Jan 7, 2017, Turkey has announced the dismissal of more than eight-thousand civil servants in the latest wave of purge under a state of emergency.They’ve all been sacked on alleged ties to terror organizations among them the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party. The dismissals include nearly 2700 police officers, 1700 employees from the Justice Ministry and over 630 academics. The new figures bring to more than 115,000 people discharged since the failed mid-July coup against President Rejeb Tayyib Erdogan. Security forces have also detained more than 82,000 people with half of them thrown behind bars. Turkey blames self-exiled cleric Fethullah Gulen and his institutions for the military putsch. Ankara has extended the crackdown on the Kurdish minority, their supporters and pro-Kurdish lawmakers. #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Jan 20, 2017, Mandatory Discloser, President Trump's Inauguration Day; A Night of Glamorous Inaugural Balls After a Day of Protests; At Inauguration, a Peaceful Transition of Power #PIP Devendra Bisen, Published on Apr 20, 2016, Wainganga College of Engineering and Management


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Emmy-nominated actor Gary Cole visits 'Larry King Now' to spill details about season 6 of his hit HBO comedy 'Veep,' talk the legacy of his cult classic film 'Office Space,' and discuss what roles he'd like to tackle next. #PIP Larry King Now, Gary Cole On 'Veep,' 'Office Space,' & Longevity in Hollywood, TRON: Uprising, Stranger, Beck falls into a trap set by a mysterious sociopath.


----------



## ourwater

►Resident Evil 7 PC Demo Gameplay Part 1 2017◄ Full Game & Boss Fights for Resident Evil 7, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 3 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

How Trump Could Cause the Economic Meltdown, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 20, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to Economist Dr. Richard Wolff about the state of the economy at the end of President Obama’s term, and future of banks and corporations under Trump’s administration.


----------



## ourwater

Reading and Preparing to Write a Literary Analysis, WarnerJordanEducation, Published on Apr 8, 2012, How does one write a literary analysis paper, the cornerstone of many English courses? Watch, listen, and learn from a master teacher.


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play Sims3 wildes Studentenleben #223 ~ Campus, Bttn500 ► ℓєт'ѕ ρℓαуѕ мιт ѕєєℓє ツ ◄, Published on Jun 10, 2013, Joa heut treiben wir uns mal wieder ein bissel auf dem Campus rum.► Besucht mich doch auch auf Facebook & bleibt dort auf dem Laufenden, was meine Let's Plays und


----------



## ourwater

[755] Power by the Tweet, Boom Bust, Published on Jan 21, 2017, Donald Trump is going all out, spending more than any other president on his Inauguration. And Donald Trump's new position will have a big impact on Canada as he looks to keep his promise on NAFTA. Then student loans are helping students get the grades, but it isn't helping 401k's. New information say it's sticking with people even up until they retire.


----------



## ourwater

Relative Humidity vs Dewpoint, NWSChicago, Published on Jul 17, 2014, A short explanation as to why dewpoint is a more accurate way to describe how humid it feels rather than relative humidity.


----------



## ourwater

Tribulation Period & Millennium: Their Purpose In God's Plan!, Terry Malone, Published on Jun 18, 2016, What is the purpose of the tribulation period and the Millennium? In order to understand the tribulation period you must first understand the Millennium and its purpose. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Courage the Cowardly Dog, Courage Meets the Mummy/Invisible Muriel, "Courage Meets the Mummy" A mummy returns from the dead to seek revenge on the two people who wrongfully entombed him thousands of years ago -- two people who bore an uncanny resemblance to Muriel and the Farmer.


----------



## ourwater

SR 1304 – Monster Vote Rears Its Head in Florida – GOP with 11% LEAD & RISING!, The Still Report, Published on Oct 30, 2016 #PIP George Clarke's Amazing Spaces, Mobile Cinema, Caravan and Shipping Container


----------



## ourwater

A Century of Lights, Episode 5: The Great Medical Crisis of the 1700s, Chad Denton, Published on Apr 9, 2016, It was the greatest medical crisis facing the eighteenth century, a widespread disease that threatened its victims with infirmity, insanity, and even death and which drew the concerns and fears of nearly all the greatest minds of Europe. That's right, we're talking about...************.


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Bill and Peter's Bogus Journey, After Peter helps Bill Clinton out with a flat tire, they become fast friends. They begin spending a lot of time together and Lois starts to think Bill is a bad influence. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Abolish mandatory minimum sentences & prison, Vegans Living Off the Land, Published on Jan 11, 2017, BTW I'm a bit wordy and jumbled from reading the statistics in this video. AND I have missed much more that can be said about the harmful practices of & within prison such as Guantanamo, prison labor, solitary confinement; and as mentioned in the video, I do not speak about gender. With that being said, there is a whole other argument that needs to be addressed such as the violence, rape, massacre of the world...and who is given permission to kill like the army and corporations, and who is not given permission.Original paper and References can be found here based on peer-reviewed research articles and books: ...I have another paper I wrote on capitalism, Appalachia and the prison system that can be read here: ...


----------



## ourwater

The Great Phatsby, Mr. Burns tries to relive his glory days and crosses paths with a mysterious music mogul.


----------



## ourwater

Comedy Central Present, Tony Rock, Tony Rock resolves age-old questions such as where white people are made, why marijuana should be legalized and who told Kanye West to interrupt Taylor Swift during the VMA's. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

How to Land the Space Shuttle... from Space, Bret Copeland, Published on Nov 6, 2016, Presented on Halloween (October 31st) at Stack Overflow’s 2016 Remote Meetup in Philadelphia


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Smoked, Grilled And Fried


----------



## SouthWest

Taboo episode 3 - it's one of the few historical shows that feels authentically grimy. Everyone looks like they could benefit from having a long bath.


----------



## TryingMara

Travel Man


----------



## ourwater

Johan Norberg: Progress. Interview on Trump, Capitalism, Climate ChangeWard dispensing, hospital, mail-order and community pharmacy - with CONSIS robotic systems, reuschmarcom, Published on Apr 11, 2014, Batch and individual robotic dispensing. Suitable for hospital, mail-order and community pharmacies.Consis robots store medicine packages at a high storage density and dispense them fully automatically. Their main benefits are the very fast stocking and dispensing speed and their modular construction. Depending on configuration, within one hour more than 2,000 packages can be stocked and more than 1,000 packages dispensed independently at the same time.Packages are dispensed either on demand or by batch dispensing. The orders are collected in the CONSIS NAVIGATOR software and then dispensed one after the other. Before dispensing, the optional CONSIS LABELMASTER labels the packages individually for each patient. This saves time and increases safety.With Consis robots, community pharmacies can process their repeat prescriptions in the dispensary while at the same time other packages are dispensed to the sales counters.In hospitals, inpatient and outpatient pharmacies can be served simultaneously with one Consis system. For hospital wards, medicines are dispensed individually per patient or as a batch order.Consis robotic solutions also take care of rapid and fully automatic order processing for mail-order pharmacies with fast-moving stock. #PIP Ashley Bohrer: Capitalist Confinement: from Enclosures to Mass Incarceration, transformeurope, Published on Jan 21, 2017, Recorded at: Second International Marxist-Feminist ConferenceOn: 8th October 2016, Panel: Marxist-Feminist Analyses of and in Contemporary CapitalismThe Conference was organised by the feminist section of InkriT (Berlin Institute of Critical Theory)


----------



## Ghossts

Don't really watch tv shows but I finished watching Stranger Things in a couple of days (I'm sure many people have already talked about it here). I loved it. I'm really keen to see what they come up with for season 2. I started watching Twin Peaks since I love David Lynch's work. Only watched the pilot but so far so good!

I also watched season 1 of Danger 5, had been meaning to watch it for years but finally got around to it. Now for season 2


----------



## ourwater

State of the races for Canada’s leaderless opposition parties, Rebel Media, Published on Aug 2, 2016 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Illusion of Depth - Perspective, Details and Overlapping Forms, Proko, Published on May 1, 2013 #PIP (404) Attacking Locks (For Beginners), bosnianbill, Published on Oct 16, 2013, JOIN the TRIBE! #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Is Your Employer Watching you?, Thom Hartmann Program, Published on Feb 19, 2014, Thom Hartmann talks about employers spying on employees.If you liked this clip of The Thom Hartmann Program, please do us a big favor and share it with your friends... and hit that "like" button!


----------



## ourwater

Are Sarcastic People Smarter?, DNews, Published on Aug 6, 2015Are you sarcastic? We have some great news for you! #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

İlham Əliyevin heç bir şansı yoxdur... / AzS # 106, Azerbaycan Saati, Published on May 26, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Amélie [2001] #PIP game-play


----------



## TryingMara

The Price is Right


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Fish Freak Out


----------



## ourwater

Congress set to confirm Tillerson, Trump goes after TPP, Boom Bust, Published on Jan 23, 2017, The decisions over who will and won’t support the nomination of Exxon Mobil CEO Rex Tillerson is nearly over; Lindsay France weighs in. Then, Lindsay is joined by Ed Schultz to discuss further. Afterward, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at Western Union’s fraud scandal.After the break, Lindsay sits down with RT’s Alex Mihailovich to talk about Trump and Trudeau’s plans for NAFTA and TPP. Then, RT’s Manuel Rapalo reports on Samsung’s smartphone fiasco and how the company is moving forward.


----------



## ourwater

Improve Hospital Communication with the Patient Care Sign, L&H Companies, Published on Feb 17, 2014, The Patient Care Sign from L&H Companies is a unique, patented communication system for hospitals to improve caregiver communication and reduce patient safety risks. #PIP #11 Go Figure Applying Statistics, woubpbs, Uploaded on Mar 18, 2008, #11 Go Figure Applying Statistics


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Jan 23, 2017, Patriots to Face the Falcons in Super Bowl 51; First Family Settles Into the White House; Viola Davis Dishes on the New Season of 'How to Get Away With Murder', #PIP Adult Drug Court | David Ashworth | TEDxLancaster, TEDx Talks, Published on Jun 3, 2015, Judge Ashworth presides over a unique Drug Court program that helps offenders eliminate their dependency on drugs. The result is a dramatic decrease in repeat in offenders and lives that get transformed.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks, Thu, Jan 12, 2017, Who Would Make A "Rape Melania" Sign?? | Alt-Right Trolls Can't Tell Asians Apart | Bernie Sanders Gets Apology From Clinton Backer | Democrats Screw Bernie Sanders Again | Bernie Sanders Tell Trump To Keep His Promises #PIP Symbolism in Logos - Documentary [Research Flat Earth], MIG MAGPublished on Oct 9, 2016, **Does not mention FE** A Red Ice Radio re-upload for research purposes: "This episode was filmed in Bath and Bristol, England featuring special guests such as Michael Tsarion, Neil Hague, Ralph Ellis, Leo Rutherford, Neil Kramer, Dan Tatman and Peter Taylor. We also interview a priest, university students, teachers and of course a couple random pub interviews. We begin the show discussing the symbolism of two major corporations, Starbucks and Apple. What is really being said in logos?"


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Jan 23, 2017, 5 Women Lead Marches in the US and Across the World; Police Officer Pulls Women From Burning Car; New England Patriots Set to Face the Atlanta Falcons in Super Bowl LI #PIP Types of Evidence that Consistently Win Disability Claims, Social Security Disability videos, Published on Sep 17, 2015, Approval rates from Social Security disability judges are dropping and it is harder than ever to win. This year, less than 48% of claims will be granted. Only 5 years ago, the national approval rate was more than 60%. & [Dashcam] It broke!!! Kindoff, Published on Feb 13, 2015, The mount holder broke while trying to tighten the angle screws. All within just 1 month of usageAt least the camera is still OK


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, Too, Avery is self conscious about being smaller than most of her friends. #PIP Short, Legal and Ethical Issues for Mental Health Professionals Video, PsychotherapyNet, Uploaded on May 6, 2009, Learn how the laws impact your psychotherapy practice, as you watch these lively dramatizations of a judge and her law clerk discuss actual key cases in the creation of mental health laws including Tarasoff and Jaffe V. Redmond. In this video specifically: Confidentiality, Privilege, Reporting and Duty to Warn.


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, No Meals On Wheels, The Griffins have a hard time attracting customers when they open a restaurant.


----------



## ourwater

Was ALL That Populist Talk Just A Scam?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 23, 2017, Alex Lawson, Social Security Works & Valerie Ervin, Working Families Party. The campaign version of Donald Trump promised never to cut Medicaid. The presidential version of Donald Trump will almost certainly break that promise. So was ALL that populist talk just a scam? #PIP USPS Filing an insurance claim and the results, Jeff Hewitt, Published on Aug 3, 2015, filing an insurance claim with usps with good results


----------



## ourwater

Tips for Feeding Finicky Cats, vetstreet.com, Published on May 1, 2013, Cats have a reputation for being picky eaters, and some of that is deserved. In some cases, though, a cat who isn't interested in eating may be sick. So how can you tell the difference, and what can you do if your cat is picky? Dr. Marty Becker explains the signs to watch for and offers tips for getting your finicky feline back to her healthy eating habits.


----------



## ourwater

Covert Medication in Care Homes, SL YouTube, Published on May 18, 2016, NHS Lanarkshire's Care Home Pharmacist Francesca Aaen discusses the issues of covert medication for people who no longer have decision making capacity and are living within care homes. She outlines the legal position, the need for a benefit to the patient as well as detailing the practicalities of the administering medicine safely.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Z-nation S02E2/3/4/5 - Really glad I tried to watch this show again as it's turned into a mixture of dodgy 70's/80's zombie flicks mixed with the Fallout games and Mad Max to boot (post apocalyptic themes). As a gamer this is all welcomed plus who doesn't like zombie lesbian strippers?


----------



## ourwater

Caught on Camera: Oklahoma Walmart’s Facial Recognition System, HighImpactFlix, Published on May 27, 2015, Get official HighImpactFlix gear with promo code "5off"


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Christina Ricci On Women in Hollywood, Fame, & New Amazon Series, Emmy nominee Christina Ricci makes her first appearance on 'Larry King Now,' openly discussing the trials and tribulations of childhood fame, the fight for gender equality in Hollywood, and her new role as Zelda Fitzgerald. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, Jan 23, 2017, Inside President Trump's First Days in the Oval Office; DACA Recipients Stand in Solidarity at Women's March #PIP You. Me. Hell. - Part 4 Possession is 9/10ths of the Law, RainbowGoth Rasta, Published on Jan 19, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Mandela Effect Manifestation Experiment ... Fun & EZ! ... Join In!, ChaldeanCauldron, ChaldeanCauldron


----------



## ourwater

The Secret To VFR Radio Communications Webinar - MzeroA Flight Training, MzeroA Flight Training, Published on Mar 26, 2014 #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Knicks vs. Pacers)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning AmericaTue, JanOscar Nominations Announced Live on 'GMA'; Trump's HHS Nominee Returns to Capitol Hill; Lin-Manuel Miranda, Naomie Harris and Viggo Mortensen React to Oscar Nominations #PIP 

Shock Video: Cop Protects First Amendment, The Alex Jones Channel, Published on Nov 27, 2012, Sheriff defends free speech rights against airport official during opt out A shocking video has emerged of a police officer who abides by the oath he swore to uphold the constitution by defending the free speech rights of activists who were targeted by airport officials during the opt out and film campaign.The clip shows activists Ashley Jessica and Jason Bermas handing out flyers warning travelers about the dangers of x-ray body scanners at Albany International Airport in New York.Almost as soon as the activists begin to hand out the flyers, they are confronted by an aggressive airport official later named as Douglas I. Myers, the airport's Director of Public Affairs.Myers orders the activists to leave the top floor and later takes the unprecedented step of closing off the entire level and preventing families from meeting their loved ones. He subsequently claims the activists need a permit and a $1 million dollar insurance liability merely to film inside the airport, despite the fact that the TSA's own website clearly states that TSA checkpoints can be filmed at any airport.Myers' attempts to get the activists in trouble with police are derailed when Sheriff Stan Lenic steps in to handle the situation, pointing out to Myers that they have a right to film under the First Amendment."Obviously this is your constitutional right, as far as we're concerned you're not breaking any laws," Lenic tells Bermas.When Myers asks the Sheriff to detain the activists, Lenic responds, "I can't do that."Myers then asks for Bermas' identification, to which Sheriff Lenic responds, "He doesn't have to show you his identification.""I need to get it from you," Myers tells the Sheriff as he winks at him, to which Sheriff Lenic responds "I can't give you that.""Just so you know, he's not doing anything wrong," Deputy Lenic forcefully tells Myers, before quoting the New York penal law code."If I was to ask for his identification he does not have to give it to me because he's not doing anything wrong," adds Lenic.Myers' claim that Jessica is blocking the escalator is also dismissed by Lenic. Myers then claims the filming is illegal because it is "commercial" and could appear on the Drudge Report -- which is a news aggregator and not a commercial website.Lenic should obviously be commended for his fine job in upholding constitutional rights. If there's an award for cop of the year, he should win it hands down. He is a shining example to other police officers who have completely failed to apply the law in similar situations.


----------



## funnynihilist

Kansas vs West Virginia


----------



## ourwater

Your Medical Doctor Refuses to Testify for You! What Can You do? by California Car Accident Lawyer, Mark Blane, Published on Aug 11, 2012, San Diego California Personal Injury Attorney Mark Blane discusses what you can do if your own treating doctor refuses to testify at trial for your injury accident case. Basically you can subpoena the doctor to come in and if he or she ignores the subpoena there are severe legal consequences. However, if you compel your own doctor to come in via subpoena, his or testimony may not exactly help your case (since they were forced to come in). The other way is to hire a medical expert to interpret the medical findings of your own doctor. The better way is to be proactive on your case from the very beginning by making sure the doctors you are treating with will support you both on the medical and legal end of your claim. San Diego car accident Mark Blane is very proactive in meeting with his client's doctors from the beginning of the case to make sure his clients are never in this awkward position. PIP game-play


----------



## miserie

Once Upon A Time.


----------



## ourwater

[758] UK's Brexit faces a brand new hurdle, Boom Bust, Published on Jan 24, 2017, Theresa May will have to work with Parliament to keep Brexit moving along. Lindsay France talks about what could come next with Single Market Justice Co-Founder Adrian Yalland from across the pond. The Democrats think they have a better plan than President Trump to put America back to work rebuilding roads, bridges, and airports. Then after the break, Alex Mihailovich explains why the American Dream may be headed North. Plus if you're sick of your job, try venturing out into the gig economy, economist Diane Mulcahy explains how. Then, if you're sick of paying half of your paycheck on rent, you have options, but you better be ready for a big move.


----------



## ourwater

Speakup Unarranged Marriage cmp 4, Uncle Sam School, Published on Aug 18, 2014, English learningfor Spanish speakers. Taken from Speakup magazine #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Life and Legend of Wyatt Earp, The Hole Up, Wells Fargo asks Earp to go undercover into the badlands to capture Blackie Saunders wanted for a robbery and murder. Earp agrees to go as a man blamed for Blackie's crime. He finds the outlaw hangout and a solitary neighbor he must fight. #PIP

GOP wants Medicaid to be a privilege, not a right..., The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 24, 2017On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to Chuck Rocha of Solidarity Strategies and Bryan Pruitt of RedState about net neutrality’s fate under the Trump administration, and Trump’s order to move ahead with the Dakota Access Pipeline. Then, Thom discusses the Koch brothers’ influence in Trump’s cabinet with investigative journalist Alex Kotch.


----------



## ourwater

Pakistan's Blasphemy Law Chapter 1 - Origin Story of 295C HD, Never Forget Pakistan, Published on Oct 13, 2016, Pakistan's Blasphemy Law: Origins of 295C (Chapter 1)In July 1986, the National Assembly of Pakistan passed Criminal Law (Amendment) Act, III of 1986, S. 2. The passage of this Act amended Chapter XV of the Pakistan Penal Code, entitled “Offences Relating to Religion”, via the creation of Article 295-C, itself titled “Use of Derogatory Remarks, etc., in respect of the Holy Prophet (PBUH)”.This short video tells the story of the National Assembly session on 9 July 1986 leading up to the passage of the 295-C. It was during this session that 295-C took on its final form and punishment by death was introduced into the legislation. As the video shows, Members of the National Assembly who supported the introduction of the death penalty claimed that their position was in accordance with the universal consensus of Islamic legal scholars throughout history. In fact, however, the position of those who supported the death penalty was based on misunderstandings and misrepresentations of the very scholars they claimed to be following. As such, this video seeks to educate the public about the real positions of these scholars.In order to substantiate the arguments made in this video, original scans of classical Islamic legal texts cited in the Parliamentary debates are attached below. We encourage our viewers to peruse the attachments, do their own research, and come to their own conclusions. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

LIVE: UK Supreme court to disclose Article 50 decision: reactions, Ruptly TV, Streamed live 21 hours agoReactions outside the Supreme Court as it ruled that UK Prime Minister Theresa May must seek parliament's approval before UK's formal exit from the European Union begins.


----------



## ourwater

Solved- Document Forging, Investigation Discovery, Published on Sep 23, 2011 #PIP RomanAtwoodVlCDC Quietly Deletes Guidelines for Hospital Hazmat Suit Use Against Ebola!ogs, DAHBOO77, Published on Oct 20, 2014


----------



## ourwater

How to Argue - Philosophical Reasoning: Crash Course Philosophy #2, CrashCourse, Published on Feb 16, 2016, Before we dive into the big questions of philosophy, you need to know how to argue properly. We’ll start with an overview of philosophical reasoning and breakdown of how deductive arguments work (and sometimes don’t work).


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Jan 24, 2017, Minnesota Gov. Mark Dayton Reveals Serious Health Issue; Train Collides With FedEx Truck in Utah; The Oscars Make History in More Ways Than One


----------



## SmokeyWillow

The Lion Guard, I was curious okay? Don't watch if you want to be disappointed. I still binge watched all 23 episodes...


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars EPISODE 8 (VIII) NEWS Set Design, Snoke is Not a Sith & Rey is a Skywalker?, manyymedia, Published on Mar 6, 2016, We have a bunch of brand new awesome news to talk about today! Everything from the set in Dubrovnik to some confirmed info and some pretty big questions people had about The Force Awakens are answered. #PIP

Star Wars Rebels, Ghosts of Geonosis: Part 2, With finding Saw and making another discovery on Geonosis, the rebel team goes deeper into the tunnels just to see what is so important.


----------



## ourwater

Operation Desert Storm: "Winds of the Storm" 1993 US Air Force First Gulf War, Jeff Quitney, Published on Sep 23, 2012 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Big Brother Israel, S05 E32


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Oodles of Noodles


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Z-Nation S02E07
Scream The TV Series - a bit too teeny lovey dovey but I'm a fan of the movie so stay strong and carry on.


----------



## ourwater

Jodie Foster Interview on The Feed SBS 1.6.2016, Sledge VertigoSledge Vertigo, Published on Jan 24, 2017, Jodie Foster Australian Interview on The Feed on SBS Australia on 1.6.2016


----------



## socialanxiety88

A documentary about Scientology on A&E


----------



## CWe

First Take on ESPN


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, 80's Music Icons Rick Astley and Eddie Money, Rick Astley joins Larry to discuss the surprise success of his new album '50,' his personal experience with "Rick-rolling," and the response to Trump across the pond. Plus, rocker Eddie Money looks back at his legendary career and talks what's next. #PIP Delta State shooting: Police seek 'person of interest' after history professor killed, FAMOUS MAGAZİNE, Published on Sep 14, 2015Police are scouring a Mississippi college campus after a history professor was killed in his office Monday -- and investigators say another employee at the school could be connected to the case.


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Jan 22, 2017, Donald Trump Sworn In as 45th President; Guests: Kellyanne Conway, Chuck Schumer, John McCain, Cokie Roberts, Stephanie Cutter, Alex Castellanos, Matt Dowd, Jon Karl #PIP Learn about Export Procedure, Iken Edu, Published on Sep 4, 2012


----------



## TryingMara

Australian Open


----------



## ourwater

24, Season 8, Episode 17, Day 8: 8:00 a.m.-9:00 a.m., President Taylor requests a woman's help and brings in a disgraced ex-President who may have leverage with the Russians, while Jack and Renee take their leave of CTU, and Chloe gets a promotion.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Jan 24, 2017, Jujimufu Is Instagram's Acrobatic, Bodybuilding Star; Oscars 2017: Who Got Nominated, Surprises, Snubs #PIP game-play


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Reba

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

Discount Rx cards: friend or foe?, WOAIVideo, Published on Jan 31, 2014, Prescription medications don't come cheap, so to help ease costs, companies are mailing discount drug cards and encouraging consumers to present them at pharmacies for big discounts.By JAIE AVILANews 4 San AntonioSAN ANTONIO - Pharmacists say discount cards like the Rx Relief program and the National Prescription Savings Network are legitimate, but warn that the savings claims are exaggerated.Instead of a 75% discount, the cards will more likely save a consumer 10-15%.Sometimes those programs will not get them a better deal than just a regular cash price at the pharmacy, said pharmacist Marla Irvin.Also important to note is the national in National Prescription Savings Network. It may lead some to believe that it's part of the Affordable Care Act, but there is no connection to the legislation or the government.Instead, a company called ScriptRelief is the major force behind several drug discount cards, and it is paid by pharmacies when a card is used.In the fine print of the National Prescription Savings Network's privacy policy, it states that they share non-personal statistics about their customers with third parties.According to the LA Times, ScriptRelief is co-owned by a marketing company, which could profit from learning the type of products consumers use.With all things considered, pharmacist Marla Irvin says the card is undeniably good for one thing, and that's starting a conversation with your pharmacist on how to save money.There are a variety of other discount drug programs, including a card with Bexar County, Walgreens, CVS Pharmacy, HEB, and Walmart. Click on each name for a link to the programs.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; Bob Gates; Sharmin Mossavar-Rahmani, Philip Rucker of the Washington Post; Damian Paletta of the Wall Street Journal; Margaret Brennan of CBS News and Jonathan Karl of ABC News. Robert Gates, former secretary of defense. Sharmin Mossavar-Rahmani, CIO at Goldman Sachs. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Matt Taibbi Recounts 2016 Campaign and Rise of Trump With 'Insane Clown President', In his new book 'Insane Clown President,' Rolling Stone writer Matt Taibbi recounts the rise of Donald Trump, the media's role in his candidacy and an inside look at his surprise ascendancy to The Oval Office. Taibbi talks to Larry about it. #PIP

Serotonin - What Is Serotonin - Functions Of Serotonin, Whats Up Dude, Published on Oct 19, 2016, In this video I discuss what is serotonin and some of the functions of serotonin in the body, and functions of serotonin in the brain. The serotonin neurotransmitter plays a part in digestion, blood vessel repair and many other roles in the body. &

Can Video Games Make Dyslexic Children Read Better?, Published on Aug 12, 2013, A look at how video games could be used to treat children who suffer with dyslexia.


----------



## ourwater

Proof Petro Billionaires Are Running the White House, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 25, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to Charles Sauer of the Market Institute and Dave McCulloch of Capitol Media Partners about Trump’s call for an investigation into so-called voter fraud, and the president’s plan to life a ban on black site prisons, where terror suspects were detained and tortured. Then, Thom discusses the anti-Trump movement and infrastructure in the U.S. with Richard Eskow, radio host and senior fellow at the Campaign for America’s Future.For more information on the stories we've covered visit our websites at thomhartmann.com - freespeech.org - and RT.com. You can also watch tonight's show on Hulu - at Hulu.com/THE BIG PICTURE and over at The Big Picture YouTube page. And - be sure to check us out on Facebook and Twitter!


----------



## ourwater

The Doctors Show, What Causes Dizziness, Charles lee, Published on Jul 10, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Peter's Daughter, When a flood hits Quahog, Meg winds up in the hospital in a coma, but she wakes up to a cute med student and they hit it off. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Top 5: Fantasy Favorites/Recommendations, The Artist and the Bookworm, Published on Sep 5, 2016, Hello everyone! Let me know some of your favorite fantasy books!


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Jan 25, 2017, President Trump Discusses Construction of the Mexico Border Wall; Dow Closes Above 20,000 for 1st Time; A Look Back at the Iconic Mary Tyler Moore Moment. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Jan 25, 2017, The White House Interview; Legendary TV Actress Mary Tyler Moore Dies at 80 #PIP

How to Remove Your Name from Google Search Results, RankYa, Published on Oct 25, 2015, How To Remove Your Name from Google Search video will highlight options for removing your name from Google search results. This video also contains insights for creating your own profiles so that you can get your name show up higher in Google search results instead of the negative reviews.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Blazers)


----------



## octobersky1

Seinfeld , Episode - The Opposite


----------



## Fever Dream

Adam Ruins Everything


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Z-Nation S02E8/9/10
Winterwatch (A live BBC nature show)
The Cult Next Door - The extraordinary story of a strange cult, which came to light in 2013 when news broke about three women emerging from a small flat in south London after decades in captivity.


----------



## Gavroche

Doctor Who series 3


----------



## CaptainMarvel

The Expanse Season 1 Episode 6

Man Seeking Woman Season 2


----------



## SouthWest

Longmire season 5 episode 8: Stand Your Ground


----------



## WuTang4Ever

Family Guy !!!!!


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Jan 26, 2017, Mary Tyler Moore in Her Own Words; Inside the White House With President Trump; Serena, Venus Williams Reach Australian Open Final #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

[760] Price of water on the rise, US/Mexico border drama continues, Boom Bust, Published on Jan 26, 2017, In the next five years, your water bill could cost $49/month due to scarcity; Lindsay France weighs in. Then, Lindsay and RT's Alex Mihailovich discuss what's keeping Canada's economy stable. Afterwards, RT's Manuel Rapalo reports on the reaction to Mexico's president cancelling a meeting with Trump.After the break, RT's Bianca Facchinei takes a look at the new possible merger between Verizon and Charter. Then, Lindsay sits down with Eddie Lorin - co-founder of Strategic Reality Capital - to talk about housing.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Hugh Hewitt; Bernard-Henri Lévy, Hugh Hewitt, nationally syndicated radio show host and author of “The Fourth Way: The Conservative Playbook For A Lasting GOP Majority.” Bernard-Henri Lévy, whose latest book is called “The Genius of Judaism.” #PIP

AT&T Mobile Share for Business: Billing Overview, AT&T Enterprise, Published on Apr 3, 2014, For an overview of the Mobile Share Value Plans for Business, please visit:


----------



## ourwater

Kingdom, Late to Leave, Alicia makes a major career decision; and Ryan is reminded of just how unstable his roommate is. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Hosea Saw The Lost Tribes of Israel, Israeli News Live, Published on Jan 26, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Jan 26, 2017, Mexican President Cancels White House Visit; Thousands of Dollars in Tax Credits You May Be Missing; Viral Video of Father and Daughter Duet From Seattle. #PIP 

Lost, Not in Portland, Sawyer and Kate struggle to escape the island while Jack sabotages Ben's surgery, and Juliet's plan to make a deal with Jack to kill Ben on the operating table is exposed.


----------



## KelsKels

Adam ruins everything


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Trump Revives DAPL; What's Next for Controversial Project?, President Trump has ordered an expedited review and approval process for the stalled Dakota Access Pipeline. So, what's next for opponents of the controversial project? Actor and Standing Rock protestor Kendrick Sampson joins Larry with his take.


----------



## ourwater

Why the Voter Fraud Lie Is Fascist, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 26, 2017, David Ferguson, Ferguson & Associates & Sarah Badawi, Progressive Change Campaign Committee(PCCC). They know they can't convince everyone that mass voter fraud exists -- because it doesn't -- so what they're trying to do is put the lie that it DOES exist out there to create the false impression that there's some sort of debate to be had here - when there isn’t. Their plan is to get people so confused and exhausted trying to figure out what's real or not that they just give up and defer to the people in charge - in this case the Republican Party - so they can get on with the business of suppressing even more votes from young people, old people, poor people, and people of color. And you know what? It'll probably work because Americans don't trust the one institution powerful and influential enough to fact-check Trump on a really massive scale: the mainstream media. So with the media discredited and the Republicans playing straight from the fascist playbook, how much danger are we in of going down the road towards totalitarianism?


----------



## ourwater

The First Shocks Of Trump's Disaster Capitalism, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 26, 2017, Mike Papantonio, America's Lawyer/Ring of Fire Radio/Law and Disorder. Donald Trump sometimes seems like he's living in an alternate universe. Is that because his entire worldview is shaped by two things: Twitter and Fox So-Called News? #PIP


De Unge Moedre, S05 E10


----------



## ourwater

Chalk Paint: No Sanding, No Priming, No Kidding!, ABC15 Arizona, Published on Jan 14, 2013, Spruce up furniture with chalk paint! #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Daily Show With Trevor Noah, Wed, Jan 25, 2017, Author Heather Ann Thompson visits The Daily Show to discuss her book, "Blood in the Water," and actor Bellamy Young sits down with Trevor to talk about "Scandal" on ABC.


----------



## ourwater

Why You Go Deaf When You're Reading, DNews, Published on Jan 23, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Gta5 #114, Aaron gaming, Streamed live on Nov 16, 2016, yo sup its aaron your boi on youtube and i do gaming vids on gta5 minecraft need for speed and games you want me to play so subscribe and like my videos #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Global Treasures - Hadrian's Wall - England


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 1.26.2017, The Young Turks, Started streaming 7 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

The Difference Between a No Contest and Guilty Plea, San Diego DUI Lawyer Michael Rehm, Published on Sep 29, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Shopping Cart & Order Page Conversion Optimization - Building an Online Business Ep. 19, Jason Whaling, Published on Nov 21, 2016, Want to potentially double your sales in 15 minutes? It’s possible when you split test and optimize your shopping cart page. In this episode, I walk you through the key elements of a high converting shopping cart and order page so you can maximize your sales.Before we dive into the details, here are my top two tools for shopping carts. Click Funnels is a great all in one solution, while Samcart is the best stand-alone shopping cart software around. #PIP

Time Team S17-E05 Sutton Courtenay, Reijer Zaaijer, Published on Mar 11, 2013, Tony Robinson and the Team try to locate one of the rarest of archaeological sites - an Anglo Saxon royal complex. Aerial photos suggest this empty Oxfordshire field could have been the home of Royalty over a thousand years ago, but is it ever that simple?


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Jan 26, 2017, Oprah Winfrey on Her First Graduating Class of 'O Girls'; Kerry Washington Talks New Season of 'Scandal,' Work-Life Balance; Dad Taught Toddler Daughter to Balance Upright on His Hands #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The art of misdirection | Apollo Robbins, TED, Published on Sep 13, 2013, Hailed as the greatest pickpocket in the world, Apollo Robbins studies the quirks of human behavior as he steals your watch. In a hilarious demonstration, Robbins samples the buffet of the TEDGlobal 2013 audience, showing how the flaws in our perception make it possible to swipe a wallet and leave it on its owner's shoulder while they remain clueless.TEDTalks is a daily video podcast of the best talks and performances from the TED Conference, where the world's leading thinkers and doers give the talk of their lives in 18 minutes (or less). Look for talks on Technology, Entertainment and Design -- plus science, business, global issues, the arts and much more.Find closed captions and translated subtitles in many languages at #PIP

Biggest Online Threats #1: Social Engineering Attacks, and How To Protect Yourself - by bestvpn.com, BestVPN, Published on May 6, 2016, Perhaps you thought that the biggest online security threat was posed by computer hackers. Well, in this video we reveal what the biggest threat really is - and it's not what you think. We show how 'social engineers', or human hackers, use simple but smart social manipulation techniques to break their way into your digital life one surprisingly easy step at a time, and how even the seemingly innocuous things you share on social media can be used by social hackers as a springboard to break into far more important parts of your life.But don't worry, you CAN protect yourself - and we'll show you how.ENGAGE:The Ultimate Guide to Social Engineering Attacks - And How To Prevent Them


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Z-nation S02E11 - The last episode was awesome and mostly had references to some damn good movies, mostly.


----------



## ourwater

Sharknado 3: Oh **** No! [2015] #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Jazz)


----------



## ourwater

SHOWstudio: Today/Tomorrow: Chinese Art, SHOWstudio, Published on Aug 16, 2012, As part of the exhibition 'Death', SHOWstudio plays host to contemporary artists Le Guo, Sheng Qi and Haili Sun, and academic Voon Pow Bartlett for a discussion around the show's central piece, the Gao Brothers' 'The Execution of Christ'. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Trump Confirms He Lied About Protecting Social Security, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 27, 2017, Big Picture Panel: Scott Greer, The Daily Caller & Kai Newkirk, Democracy Spring/99Rise. Donald Trump has just exposed one of his campaign's biggest promises as a big fat lie. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Bait and Switch Blind Date Prank! - DAD!!!, MabeInAmerica, Published on Oct 16, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Jan 27, 2017, President Trump's First Week in the White House; 'The Great Kindness Challenge' Update; Ricky Gervais Talks Netflix Movie and a Rescue Dog #PIP game-play


----------



## catcharay

30 Rock. The first season I didn't find myself laughing, like HIMYM did for me. I read reviews that the third season is really good, so I will stick around.


----------



## ourwater

[761] The fight over Keystone XL and Dakota Access is reignited, Boom Bust, Published on Jan 27, 2017, UK Prime Minister Theresa May is the first major foreign leader to visit President Donald Trump in the White House. The trading relationship between the UK and the US is set to change after Brexit, but what does Trump mean for Cuba? Investors are worried Trump may back track on a thawing of relations. The Eurozone is cracking down on cash, but they say it's part of the larger fight against terrorism and money laundering, some privacy advocates disagree. Then after the break - the fight over the Keystone XL and Dakota Access pipelines are back on after Donald Trump's approval to put them back on track. TransCanada is already back to work filling out the paperwork for the Keystone XL. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Chivalry: Medieval Warfare - EP01 - Friends!, VintageBeef, Published on Oct 2, 2012, Chivalry is skill-based and controls like a FPS, but instead of guns and grenades, players are given swords, shields, maces, battleaxes and longbows. Set in a fictional yet gritty and realistic world, players will fight in fast paced online battles besieging castles, raiding medieval


----------



## tea111red

48 Hours


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jan 27, 2017, School Massacre Plans Thwarted by Florida Authorities; British PM Theresa May Visits the White House; Mary Tyler Moore's Rise to Becoming America's Sweetheart #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

1990's TV Commercials: Volume 56, Retro Commercials 1990's, Published on Feb 28, 2016, Year: 1997Network: America's Health Network #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Maura Tierney On ‘The Affair,’ Women’s March, & Tom Hanks, Golden Globe-winning actress Maura Tierney opens up about whether her ‘Affair’ character Helen will get her happy ending, her experience with the pay gap in Hollywood, and why Tom Hanks is exactly as great as he seems. #PIP

Dragon Ball Z, Krillin's Proposal, Even though peace has been restored on Earth, Krillin faces his toughest challenge ever: surviving a shopping trip with Maron! And it looks like she's picking out a wedding dress! Are Krillin and Maron planning to tie the knot?


----------



## ourwater

The CIO: Strategic advisor, PwC US, Published on Jul 29, 2013 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Learn to say NO! to your Doctor, John McDougall, Uploaded on Jul 9, 2011, Dr. John McDougall with a message of the importance of being your own advocate in your doctor's office. #PIP ABC Nightline, Fri, Jan 27, 2017, At Anti-Abortion Rally in D.C., Feelings of Triumph; 'Sister Wives' Daughter on Coming Out as Gay to Her Family; A Look Back at TV Icon Mary Tyler Moore's Legacy


----------



## ourwater

Hackers Using Facebook To Get Your Social Security # And Steal Your Identity, yellowgroove, Uploaded on Feb 9, 2011, you make it easy for them, now they can get credit cards and car loans in your name, watch this video and heed the warning... you have been warned. also, last year, a computer was able to correctly guess the social security numbers of 9% of EVERYONE born after 1989 using info people publically submit on facebook... scary stuff indeed, i suggest everyone does what it says in this video, either that or risk someone opening up credit cards and getting loans in your name, there are two things in this video, i suggest you do both of them, these two things are not related to the computer getting info, at least not directly... #PIP game-play


----------



## TryingMara

48 Hours


----------



## karenw

Ben Fogle - New Lives in the Wild


----------



## AutisticScreetching

The last kingdom. It was a series set during the invasion of England by Pagan Danes. The protagonist is a saxon who had his family killed nu invading Danes and then to be raised by the same people. And thus has conflicted allignence. It was quite interesting, specially the aspect of Paganism vs Christianity.

But I only watched a few episodes and this was almost 2 years ago. I've troubles following and getting invested in tv shows these days.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Breaking: Appears Trump Will Lift Sanctions Against Russia, Israeli News Live, Published on Jan 28, 2017, The Kremlin has released an official statement regarding the phone call between the two world leaders and it Appears Trump Will Lift Sanctions Against Russia. The Kremlin has not directly stated this in their official release but the language seems to indicate thus. #PIP

Numbering and cross referencing working papers, AmandaLovesToAudit, Published on May 9, 2012, Understand how audit work papers are numbered and the importance of cross-referencing your working papers

2016 Working At Starbucks Tips and Expectation | OneBoredCouple, OneBoredCouple, Published on Feb 11, 2016, We discuss what it's like to work at the coffee giant, Starbucks.Let us know if you have anymore questions and we'll do our best to answer them!


----------



## ourwater

Charlie RosePolitics; Economy; Mary Tyler Moore, Robert Costa of the Washington Post and Julie Hirschfeld David of the New York Times. A discussion about the economy with Byron Wien, Michael Regan and Dennis Berman. An appreciation of Mary Tyler-Moore, who died today. #PIP

A Girl Named Sooner [1975] & game-play


----------



## ourwater

TMA Health Reform School Lesson 4: Will Medicaid Pay Rates Lure Enough Doctors?, Texas Medical Association, Uploaded on Jul 21, 2010, Texas Medical Association leader Gary Floyd, MD, breaks down the new health reform law. Health system reform sets Medicaid payment rates, as it expands the number of Medicaid patients. Will the new Medicaid rates lure enough physicians back to Medicaid? Will there be enough doctors to care for these patients? #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

procedural gaming - No Man's Sky part 156, procedural gaming, procedural gaming


----------



## ourwater

Should You Watermark Your Images?, Nirvana Photography Studios, Published on Apr 16, 2015, When hanging out with photographers, e.g. during one of our socials or courses, one question is always a surefire way for head-butting: Should I watermark my images when putting them online, yes or no?


----------



## ourwater

Panama Hat weaving from paja toquilla in Principal, Ecuador, Bill Johnson, Uploaded on Aug 31, 2007, TV News students studying at CEDEI in Cuenca Ecuador produced a story on the weaving of Panama hats from paja toquilla straw. Includes interview with Peace Corps volunteer about how much work it takes and how little is earned from making each hat. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

48 Hour Game Making Challenge 2012, Iain Anderson, Published on Jan 3, 2013 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Dead Like Me, Ghost Story, George goes on a Happy Time retreat and struggles to let down her defenses. George's family continues to try to sell their house. Mason loses the note with his intended reap and Daisy helps him correct his mistake. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Seinfeld, The Strongbox, As Kramer hides the keys for his new strongbox in Jerry's apartment, George and Elaine each look for ways out of their respective romantic relationships. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Striking doctors choose jail over calling off strike - #HealthCrisis, Kenya NTV, Published on Jan 12, 2017, Seven doctors union leaders now face a jail term in two weeks, if they won't have called off the strike. The industrial and labour relations court sentenced the seven to jail, for contempt of court earlier today. the doctors however, say they will not call off the strike and will be ready to be imprisoned on the 26th of january. Ntv's brenda wanga reports on the days proceedings.Watch more NTV Kenya videos at ntv.co.ke and nation.co.ke. Follow @ntvkenya on Twitter and like our page on Facebook: NTV Kenya.


----------



## ourwater

Get The Government Out of Your Search Engine, The Alex Jones Channel, Published on Jul 23, 2013, Katherine Albrecht gives a tutorial on how to make start page.com your default browser. Use it instead of Yahoo, Google or Bing and keep your internet searches private


----------



## ourwater

Wat im i doin with my life again nfs rivals, Oixdragon 254, Streamed live on Aug 8, 2016, For a channel that lasts you a life time


----------



## thisismeyo

Alone - History Channel


----------



## ourwater

Gravity Falls, The Stanchurian Candidate, Grunkle Stan decides to run for mayor. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks, Fri, Jan 20, 2017, Why The Democratic Party Failed | Trump's Low Energy Inauguration Attendance | Trump Channels Bane For Inauguration Speech | Inauguration Day Pro-Marijuana Protest A HUGE Success | The Most Fun Protest At Trump's Inauguration #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Cold Fire, Kes makes contact with Ocampa space farers and the female Caretaker, who may have the power to send the crew home. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Battling 5tat! ►Gang Beasts Multiplayer PC Gameplay!◄ Gang Beasts Funny Moments with 5tat, ONE_shot_GURL, Published on Jan 29, 2017, Gang Beasts Multiplayer Gameplay! // Funny Gang Beasts Funny Moments on PC. Gang Beasts is a funny glitch multiplayer game in which you try to kill your friends on PC or PS4! Come enjoy some Gang Beasts funny moments!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Flashback


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Jan 29, 2017, Donald Trump's Immigration Order Caps Busy 1st Week in Office; Guests: Sean Spicer, Mitch McConnell, Robert Gates, Seth Moulton, Kristen Soltis Anderson, Dan Balz, LZ Granderson #PIP Mayday Air Crash Investigation S13 E10 Qantas Flight 32 Titanic in the Sky, firdaus zainal, Published on Jul 25, 2015, The series features re-enactments, interviews, eyewitness testimony, computer-generated imagery, and in nearly all of the episodes, cockpit voice recordings to .


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Jan 29, 2017, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Counselor to the President Kellyanne Conway, Senate Minority Whip Dick Durbin (D-IL) & a Sunday Panel of Karl Rove, Charles Lane, Julie Pace, Dana Perino. #PIP How Its Made, Metal Golf Clubs, Waffles, Custom Wires and Cables Train Wheels


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Emerald City S01E02
Gotham S03E11
Stacey Dooley Abortion Camp
The Grand Tour S01E08


----------



## ourwater

UK Passport: How to change your name and gender, TransTravellers, Published on Sep 29, 2016, How to change your name and gender marker on a UK Passport


----------



## ourwater

Popcorn With Peter Travers, Neil Patrick Harris On How Magic Influences His Acting, Harris appears on "Popcorn With Peter Travers" to talk about his new role in Netflix's "A Series of Unfortunate Events."


----------



## ourwater

Supreme Commander Forged Alliance Gameplay (German) #161, Rick Hunter, Streamed live on Nov 29, 2016, Forged Alliance teamgame streamsJoin us at


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: All Fun and Game Day


----------



## ourwater

Exploring the Abandoned house of the Whistle Witch (Ghost ritual), ExploringAndMe, Published on Nov 20, 2016, so this time i went to explore the local Myth that was told to me of the whistle witch after i while looking i finaly found the old abandoned house of the former whistle witch a women that killed her children in a fishing pond while whistling. i also did her summon rituall so now the qeustion is do ghost exist or not? i leve that up to you guys. (urbex) verlaten.


----------



## ourwater

New Girl, The Hike, Jess and Robby take a day hike together and come to an unexpected realization about their relationship. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, All About Allison, Carrie needs Allison's help. Quinn's plans change. #PIP game-play


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Alone S03E2/3/4
Gotham S03E12


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Jan 30, 2017, Protests Grow in Wake of Trump's Immigration Ban; Mischa Barton Claims She Was Drugged With GHB; Priyanka Chopra and Blair Underwood Dish on 'Quantico' #PIP game-play


----------



## Valley

watching psycho-pass wright now amazing show


----------



## ourwater

Britt Nilsson & Kaitlyn Bristowe, Jimmy Kimmel Live #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Mexico; Michael Froman; Richard Haass, Phil Rucker of the Washington Post and Carlos Pascual, former U.S. ambassador to Mexico. Michael Froman, U.S. trade representative under Barack Obama. Richard Haass, president of the Council on Foreign Relations. #PIP

Medicare and Medicaid Reviews, Audits, Investigations: Primer for Physicians/Other Health Care Pros, CMSHHSgov, Published on Feb 4, 2016, An overview of the similarities and differences of various Medicare and Medicaid reviews, audits, and investigations. Presentation includes information about strategies to prepare for them and strategies to minimize compliance risks.


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, John Doe, Agent Doggett awakens in a corrupt and violent Mexican town with no memory of his true identity. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Food Allergies Can Damage Adrenals, Published on May 16, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, Avery Dreams of Kissing Karl, Avery has a recurring dream that she is dating Karl!


----------



## ourwater

Futurama, Kif Gets Knocked Up a Notch, Amy is distressed when her alien boyfriend Kif becomes pregnant.

#PIP Globalization and Trade and Poverty: Crash Course Economics #16, CrashCourse, Published on Nov 27, 2015, What is globalization? Is globalization a good thing or not. Well, I have an answer that may not surprise you: It's complicated. This week, Jacob and Adriene will argue that globalization is, in aggregate, good. Free trade and globalization tend to provide an overall benefit, and raises average incomes across the globe. The downside is that it isn't good for every individual in the system. In some countries, manufacturing jobs move to places where labor costs are lower. And some countries that receive the influx of jobs aren't prepared to deal with it, from a regulatory standpoint. Anyway, Jacob and Adriene can explain the whole thing to you in 10 minutes.


----------



## ourwater

[762] Global markets, big business down on Trump ban, Boom Bust, Published on Jan 30, 2017, The US dollar and global stocks are down after Trump's immigration ban; Lindsay France weighs in. Then, RT's Manuel Rapalo reports on how the ban is impacting businesses around the world. Afterwards, RT's Bianca Facchinei takes a look at recent oil prices.After the break, RT's Brigida Santos reports on Snapchat's upcoming IPO and RT's Nastya Churkina explores the EU's response to fake news. Then, Lindsay sits down with Franky Arriola - CEO of Napoleon Media - to talk tech.


----------



## momentsunset

Man Seeking Woman


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 1.30.2017, The Young Turks, Started streaming 3 hours ago #PIP game-play


----------



## TryingMara

Homeland


----------



## ourwater

DeVry University Online Classroom Demo, DeVry University, Published on May 28, 2015


----------



## ourwater

KotK! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

New Action Game! ►Mr Shifty PC Gameplay◄ Mr Shifty Beta Walkthrough Part 1, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 1 minute ago


----------



## SouthWest

Taboo episode 4 - surreal, gruesome, fascinating.


----------



## ourwater

St Thomas Aquinas, the Angelic Doctor of the Church ~ Fr Ripperger, Sensus Fidelium, Published on Jan 28, 2016 #PIP

Moesha S06E22 Paying The Piper, Ruben Riley, Published on Nov 25, 2016, Moesha S06E22 Paying The Piper


----------



## ourwater

Is America Experiencing A Fast Moving Coup?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 30, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to Attorney David Halperin and Alex Lawson of Social Security Works about Trump appointing Steve Bannon to the National Security Council, and reaction to Trump’s Muslim ban and protests across the country. Then, Thom discusses the future of the Paris climate agreement under Trump with Keya Chatterjee, executive director of the U.S. Climate Action Network. #PIP

New Book Finds Open Borders - Not Giant Wall - is Best Solution for Immigration Issue, Vanderbilt University, Published on Sep 16, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Published on Sep 16, 2015, Toys For Kids pro, Published on Oct 8, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Jan 30, 2017, Chaos After Trump Signs Immigration and Refugee Executive Order; At Least 6 Killed in Terror Attack at Quebec Mosque; Former President Obama, Other World Leaders Oppose Trump Travel Ban. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

LAW 531/631: Class 11 - Occupational Safety and Health Act (OSHA), Missouri State University, Published on Sep 10, 2013, Legal, regulatory, and ethical issues related to employer-employee relationship, including employment-at-will doctrine, discrimination and union contracts. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, Jan 30, 2017, Chaotic Scramble, Confusion for Refuge Families After Trump's Travel Ban; What the US Vetting Process Is Like for Refugee Families #PIP

Google Sign-in: Part Three - Secure Servers, Google Developers, Published on Mar 4, 2016Read the blog post on the Android Developers blog:


----------



## ourwater

"Even disabled students were shot at." WITS UNIVERSITY, mediaforjustice, Published on Oct 18, 2016, Wits University students who live in residence describe the night of 14 October 2016, when, they report, policemen shot at them through the res windows in what was a night of terror for them as they ducked bullets from 11PM to 4.30AM. They also report that disabled students in the David Webster Hall Res (the only res with facilities for disabled


----------



## ourwater

Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Video Ouija, Meatwad's new video game allows him to contact the dead.


----------



## ourwater

Leave It to Beaver, Summer in Alaska, When Eddie Haskell's uncle gets his nephew a summer job on a commercial fishing boat in Alaska, Eddie makes it sound so exciting that Wally and Lumpy want to go too...until Eddie's interview with the boat's captain bursts everyone's bubble. Episode aired 9 May 1963.


----------



## sandromeda

Bob's Burgers


----------



## ourwater

Symplicity - Approving Job Postings, IUPUI Campus Career and Advising Services, Published on Jan 30, 2017, IUPUI Symplicity - Approving Job Postings #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Suns)


----------



## ourwater

Hill Street Blues, Rites of Spring, An undercover narc with a history of racism is accused of shooting an unarmed black man. LaRue's drinking starts to affect his job performance. Hill goes out of his way to help a woman who neglected her children. Goldblume's son lands in the hospital. #PIP 

Storage Hunters UK, S04 E05


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, Blind Spot, A man is captured by the CIA in Islamabad, who turns out to be Brody's former guard and torturer while he was a prisoner. The man is interrogated by Saul, but Brody wants to see him in person.


----------



## ourwater

Artificial intelligence min max algorithm with sovle example, Last moment tuitions, Published on Dec 2, 2016, In this video we have clear the complete concept of min max algorithm


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Gotham S03E13
Z-Nation S03E1/2
Back in time for Dinner - The Robshaw family travel back to the 1910s - a decade of feast and famine. Rochelle struggles to feed the family as supplies run out, as they did for many during World War I.
Supergirl S02E02 - (Love and hate this program. It's alright but the cringe-worthy moments are just terrible)


----------



## ourwater

Chemtrails Report 2/6/2012 for Gainesville Florida, Harold Saive, Uploaded on Feb 6, 2012


----------



## railcar82594

Legends of Tomorrow the "George Lucas" spoof episode. Yesterday, Fox News O'Reilly, Hannity.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Jan 31, 2017, Trump Fires Acting US Attorney General Over Immigration Order; Trayvon Martin's Parents Reflect on Son's Death 5 Years Later; Leslie Mann, Robert De Niro Star in 'The Comedian'


----------



## ShySouth

Re-watching The 100 to get ready for new episodes Wednesday. Didn't like this show at first, but it's grown on me. Now I watch it with youngest.


----------



## ourwater

Top 5 DUMBEST Reasons KIDS Got SUSPENDED From School! (Students Suspended For Stupid Reasons), TrendCrave, Published on Oct 22, 2016, Top 5 DUMBEST Reasons Kids Got Suspended From School! These Kids Got a Suspension For Some of the Most Stupid Reasons Ever! Teachers go a bit crazy sometimes... Which one did you think was the most dumb?


----------



## ourwater

Muslim Ban - Test Run for A Coup?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 31, 2017, Big Picture Panel: David Halperin, Republic Report & Alex Lawson, Social Security Works. Donald Trump's illlegal and unconstitutional Muslim ban has caused complete chaos at airports all across the country. Was that the point? Hmm... #PIP

Introduction to Computer Security - Information Security Lesson #1 of 12, Dr. Daniel Soper, Published on Sep 5, 2013, Dr. Soper provides an introduction to computer security. Topics covered include dependence on technology, information assets, threats, vulnerabilities, controls, confidentiality, integrity, availability, types of attackers, methods of defense, and multi-layered security.


----------



## ourwater

Is It Now Game Over For the Planet?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 31, 2017, Big Picture Interview: Keya Chatterjee, US Climate Action Network.One of the president's most important advisors now says that Trump will pull the US out of the Paris Climate Accords - arguably the last real hope we have of stopping runaway global warming. Is the environmental movement the greatest threat to freedom in the world? #PIP

Pure Tone Hearing Screening in Schools - Diana Emanuel, Ph.D., CCC-A, Towson University, Published on Oct 14, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Steven Universe, Chille Tid, Steven and the Crystal Gems try to relax with a slumber party. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Warren Buffett & Bill Gates, A full hour with Warren Buffett of Berkshire Hathaway and Bill Gates of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, who co-founded of the philanthropic cause the Giving Pledge in 2010. #PIP

Google Employees May Be Denied Re-Entry Into U.S., Wochit Business, Published on Jan 29, 2017, According to Bloomberg, Google's CEO Sundar Pichai has issued an internal memo to over 100 employees travelling overseas to return to the U.S. immediately to avoid being shut out of the country by Donald Trump's executive order on immigration.The order bans nationals of seven majority-Muslim countries from entering the United States, even those who are already permanent residents of the U.S.Google has not officially confirmed the legitimacy of the leaked memo. However, part of the memo is said to read, quote, "It's painful to see the personal cost of this executive order on our colleagues."Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg has also released a public statement against the immigration ban, which the New York Times has reported is in violation of a law from 1965.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Inside Trump's Travel Ban: Reaction from Three Experts, Critics of Donald Trump's executive order on immigration call it "un-American," while proponents say it's necessary to keep the country safe. Larry talks with experts on the front lines of the refugee resettlement battle and a constitutional expert. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Old West General Store Facade - Install Roofing, Siding, & Signage, Hollywood Haunter, Published on Feb 11, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Colonel March of Scotland Yard, 4. THE ABOMINABLE SNOWMAN #PIP game-play


----------



## littleghost

Face Off


----------



## Spindrift

_Stranger Things_


----------



## ourwater

[763] President Trump takes on Big Pharma, Boom Bust, Published on Jan 31, 2017, Housing prices are rising in the U.S. and many other parts of the world. The UK Parliament is now debating a bill that would officially give Prime Minister Theresa May the power to negotiate the UK's exit from the European Union. Meanwhile the EU is working on ways to protect themselves from the uncertainty the world may face during President Donald Trump's administration. Then after the break, Trump is taking on Big Pharma after a morning meeting with industry leaders. The market is already reacting. Manuel Rapalo breaks it all down, then Lindsay France gets the perspective of former lobbyist, Jack Abramoff. #PIP

Universal Studios amusement park shooting, News Daily Planet +, Published on Apr 3, 2015, A man shot and killed himself at Universal Studios amusement park on Friday (April 3) afternoon, according to Los Angles Police.


----------



## ourwater

Your Brain on Stress and Anxiety, Dr John Kenworthy, Published on Nov 8, 2013 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

People's Century Part 01 (1900 Age of HopBritain in 1900e), Dr Alan Brown, Published on Oct 13, 2013, A documentary which displays and explores the lives and environment of our immediate ancestors a little over a hundred years ago. There is some excellent footage of the period, some perceptive comments from experts, and some charming recollections of people who were alive at the time. This is excellent for students of Britain at the turn of the twentieth century. Uploaded for educational purposes only. #PIP

Why Trump and Obama's Travel Bans Are Not The Same, The Young Turks, Published on Jan 31, 2017


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ EPL: Liverpool/Chelsea
~ Outsiders


----------



## ourwater

Opening Crates! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 13 hours ago #PIP

Little Men [2016]


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Jan 31, 2017, Trump Nominates Judge Neil Gorsuch to the Supreme Court; New Details About the 6 Killed at a Mosque in Quebec City; Surprise Marriage Proposal for Principal of Elementary School #PIP

BF4: Remove Counter Knife - Sunday Mailbox - Battlefield 4, Matimi0, Published on Nov 23, 2014Today's Mailbox I discuss removing the counter knife in Battlefield 4, adding an EMP grenade and more! Have a question? Let me know by leaving a comment! Enjoy.


----------



## ourwater

The REAL Stories & Origins Behind 5 Famous Disney Movies, Top5s, Published on Dec 26, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Jan 31, 2017, President Trump Nominates Judge Neil Gorsuch to Supreme Court; This Man's Full-Time Job Includes Being Intentionally Bitten by Terrifying Animals; Trista and Ryan Sutter on Marriage After 'The Bachelorette' #PIP

Gameplay #1 - Magic Jewelry (NES), Feyen92, Uploaded on Dec 4, 2011, A classic puzzle game from 1990. Magic Jewelry was made by a taiwanese man Hwang Shinwei and released by RCM.


----------



## ourwater

Judge Mathis Show January 2, 2017 BALLESTEROS VS DELGADO, J.M Show 2016, Published on Jan 2, 2017 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Blitz Chess #326: IM Bartholomew vs. ansatsu (Semi-Slav Defense),John Bartholomew, Published on Jun 11, 2015, Inspired by a few bullet games I've had against GM Maverick1 (superb preparation, right!?), I decide to try 5.g3 dxc4 6.Bg2 Nbd7 7.0-0 b5 8.Nd2 against the Semi-Slav. This idea is dubious, but it does produce some interesting tactical complications. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Brandi Glanville On 'Housewives,' Chelsea Handler, and Trump,

Brandi Glanville is all candor during her maiden 'Larry King Now' appearance, dishing on why she never felt comfortable on the 'Real Housewives of Beverly Hills,' her personal experience working for Donald Trump, and her love life.

#PIP Five Little Peppers in Trouble, John Sutfin, Published on Dec 6, 2015, From September of 1940 this is the last movie about the Pepper family. The Peppers - Mrs. Pepper and her five children Polly, Ben, Joey, Davie and Phronsie


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Hornets vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Out West With the Peppers, John Sutfin,Published on Dec 6, 2015, From June of 1940 this is the third movie about the Pepper family. The Peppers - Mrs. Pepper and her five children Polly, Ben, Joey, Davie and Phronsie #PIP game-play


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Fair Isle: Living on the Edge
Two-part documentary revealing life on Fair Isle, Britain's most remote inhabited island. Following the arrival of a new couple as they settle in and adapt to island life. The island is 3 miles (length) by 1.5 miles (across) and is inhabited by only 55 people and doesn't have electricity at night.


----------



## catcharay

The O&A. Amazing series.


----------



## ourwater

Select Committee On Autism And Related Disorders: Entrepreneurial Philanthropy, California Senate Democrats, Streamed live on Nov 13, 2013 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

UN Violates 1922 Agreement Removing Amona Residents From Jewish Homeland. Israeli News Live, Published on Feb 1, 2017, Amona the latest disputed territory that is inside what the world calls the West Bank, an area of land annexed by the Jordanians and settled by Illegal immigrants from Jordan and Egypt during the second World War. Today those residents forced to leave, babies taken from mothers and women wounded in the fight to stay in their homes of 20 years.


----------



## ourwater

Mathématiques - Cours 1: Continuité d'une fonction, FORSALINAJAH FORSA, Published on May 9, 2012, Forsa Li NajahAnnée scolaire 2011 - 2012 #PIP 

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Feb 1, 2017, Senate Preparing for Battle Over SCOTUS Nominee; White House Tries to Distance Itself Over Steve Bannon's Past Comments; Delaware Prison on Lockdown.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Feb 1, 2017, President Trump Nominates Neil Gorsuch to Supreme Court; Security Ramped Up for Super Bowl Sunday; Super Coach Surprised With Super Bowl Tickets #PIP

[764] For-Profit Schools are making money, but failing the grade, Boom Bust, Published on Feb 1, 2017, If you bought one of the Volkswagens caught up in the emissions scandal your money refund could be on its way. The Dakota Access Pipeline looks like it will continue, but protesters are fighting that pipeline and many more across the country. Then, Alex Mihailovich explains why digital pirates in the United States may be off the hook, but don't click too fast if you're in Canada. And Lindsay France talks with Economist Richard Wolff to break down the big money behind For-Profit schools and how they just aren't cutting it for students.


----------



## ourwater

When Do We Say No!, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 31, 2017, Big Picture Panel: Angela Morabito, StandUnited.org & Valerie Ervin, Working Families Party. With their move today to boycott hearings for two Trump cabinet nominees - are Democrats finally showing the backbone they'll need to put up a real resistance? #PIP

Public vs. Private Goods, Conservation Strategy Fund, Published on May 15, 2014, This video is a part of Conservation Strategy Fund's collection of environmental economic lessons and was made possible thanks to the support of the Gordon and Betty Moore Foundation and the Marcia Brady Tucker Foundation. This series is for individuals who want to learn - or review - the basic economics of conservation. In this video, you will be introduced to the difference between public and private goods and how this applies to environmental conservation. Concepts include excludability, rivalry, public goods, private goods, collective goods, and common goods/common pool resources.


----------



## ourwater

Trump's "Shock & Awe" Plan Uncovered, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jan 31, 2017: On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses reaction to Donald Trump’s Muslim and refugee ban with Jamal Abdi of the National Iranian American Council. Then, Thom talks to Angela Morabito of StandUnited.org and Valerine Ervin of the Working Families Party, about the GOP rolling back Obama regulations and whether Jeff Sessions can serve as Attorney General with enough independence from the White House.


----------



## Natsumiineko

Stranger Things.


----------



## ourwater

How Does A Corporation Pray?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 1, 2017, Charles Sauer, The Market Institute & Travis Korson, Madison Strategies. So, if corporations are people and are thus capable of having religious beliefs, how do they pray? And doesn't the absurdity of that question alone show how dangerous it is to put someone like Gorsuch on the Supreme Court? #PIP

What is Software Licensing, InishTech Software Licensing, Uploaded on Oct 16, 2011, Introduction to Software Licensing, defining a software license, why it is important to software providers, and the key tasks that software licensing performs for the software provider.


----------



## ourwater

Trump Administration: "Corporations Can Have Religion", Trump Administration: "Corporations Can Have The Big Picture RTeligion", Published on Feb 1, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to Charles Sauer of the Market Institute and Travis Korson of Madison Strategies about Supreme Court justice nominee Neil Gorsuch and his views on corporations and euthanasia. Then, Thom discusses the Republican panic over how to replace Obamacare, with former health insurance industry executive Wendell Potter. #PIP

Generating a refresh token for YouTube API calls using the OAuth playground, Google Developers, Published on Jul 26, 2013, This tutorial demonstrates the steps it takes to generate a long-lived refresh token for your client ID/client secret pair using the OAuth 2.0 playground. This technique is useful for testing or for uncommon scenarios where you may need to generate a long-lived refresh token without having to include the 3-legged OAuth flow into your own applications.


----------



## ourwater

Insurance Information : How Do I Know My Insurance Will Work?, eHow, eHoUploaded on Nov 11, 2008, Knowing that insurance will work is based on the confidence garnered from the insurance company rating and the backing of the government. Find out how the state and federal government regulate insurance companies and provide security for policy holders with information from an insurance agent in this free video on insurance.Expert: Vic SchumacherContact: www.HPEFinancialServices.comBio: Vic Schumacher is part of HPE Financial Services, a brokerage insurance company representing all major carriers.Filmmaker: Christopher Rokosz


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Keke Palmer On Trey Songz Incident, 'Scream Queens' & New Book, Keke Palmer openly discusses the perils of childhood fame, America's current political landscape, and her future career aspirations. Plus, the famed actress addresses a recent controversial incident with Trey Songz, and the future of 'Scream Queens.' #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Macular Hole Repair, Mayo Clinic, Published on Jul 11, 2014, Raymond Iezzi, Jr., M.D., an ophthalmologist at Mayo Clinic discusses what an improved method of macular hole repair surgery means patients no longer need to be face down, expected to be a new standard of care.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 02.01.2017, The Young Turks, Streamed live 11 hours ago #PIP game-play


----------



## SouthWest

Longmire season 5 episode 9: Continual Soiree


----------



## ourwater

Believe, Defection, As the dragnet closes, Tate puts his freedom at risk to help Bo find the writer of a long-lost love letter. Meanwhile, Winter makes preparations for an escape from Manhattan as Skouras and Agent Ferrell ramp up the effort to bring Tate and Bo into custody.


----------



## ourwater

Crossing state lines to buy fireworks, WWLP-22News, Published on Jul 3, 2013, The July 4th holiday is underway and there are lots of people crossing state lines to buy fireworks that aren't legal in their own state. #PIP game-play


----------



## angelsiregarsilali

i dont like watching.. LOL, because in my mind that is too wating time... oh no,, not productivity time


----------



## ourwater

24 Hours in Bratislava - Slovakia! | Daily Travel Vlog 131, Travelling Weasels, Published on Jun 26, 2016 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Michael Morell; George Osborne, A discussion about President Trump’s executive order on immigration with Michael Morell, former deputy director of the Central Intelligence Agency. We continue with George Osborne, former U.K. Chancellor of the Exchequer. #PIP

►Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 Gameplay◄ Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 Early Access Gameplay/Walkthrough Part 1, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 9 hours agoSniper Ghost Warrior 3 Gameplay Walkthrough Part 1 // Welcome to Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 early access gameplay on the PC!


----------



## probably offline

Horace and Pete.


----------



## ourwater

Top 15 Scariest REAL Organizations, Top15s, Published on Jul 24, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Feb 1, 2017, Out on Patrol with Armed Vigilantes on the US-Mexico Border; Families Separated by US-Mexico Border Reunite in 'Hugs Not Walls' Event; Beyonce Announces She's Expecting Twins with 
Jay-Z #PIP

ABC NiNew federal law affects young adults applying for first credit cardsghtlineWed, Feb 1, 2017, KY3 News, Uploaded on Feb 25, 2010


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters International, Port Arthur Penitentiary, GHI investigates the ruins of the Port Arthur Penal Colony in Tasmania, Australia. From 1830-1870, Port Arthur was the place they called "hell on earth," where the convicts of a past era lived and died. #PIP

Good Morning America, Thu, Feb 2, 2017, Violent Protests Break Out at UC Berkeley; Trump Calls Obama's Refugee Deal With Australia 'Dumb'; Beyonce Announces She's Expecting Twins


----------



## Kandice

Shameless


----------



## ourwater

Is It Time For A General Strike?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 2, 2017, Bret Caldwell, International Brotherhood of Teamsters. Even as Republicans in Congress continue with their anti-worker agenda - Donald Trump is openly courting support from organized labor. Should Democrats be worried?


----------



## ourwater

Francesca capaldi VS Mackenzie Ziegler, Hello my name is Jessica, Published on Feb 2, 2017, Thanks for watching subscribe if you're new don't be shy let's be friends post almost every day(null) #PIP

How Do CPUs Use Multiple Cores?, Techquickie, Published on Jun 3, 2016, A common piece of advice for PC gamers is that you don't need tons of cores - but why are games often unable to take advantage of CPUs with many cores in the first place?


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Eli Broad; Peter Kunhardt; John Avlon, Philanthropist Eli Broad discusses financing art, science, and education. We continue with a look at the HBO documentary "Becoming Warren Buffett," with director Peter Kunhardt. John Avlon, author of “Washington’s Farewell." #PIP

When Businessmen Try to Run America, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 2, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to Bryan Pruitt with RedState and Sam Sacks with the District Sentinel about Trump’s spat with Australia, and whether his threats to UC Berkeley violate freedom of speech. Then, Thom discusses right to work (for less) and the labor movement under the Trump administration with Bret Caldwell, Special Assistant to Teamsters General President James Hoffa.


----------



## ourwater

[765] Brexit details finally emerge in Parliament "White Paper", Boom Bust, Published on Feb 2, 2017, We're now getting a glimpse into what Brexit could look like after parliament releases the first document revealing PM Theresa May's plan. We get the latest from RT UK Correspondent Eisa Ali. And could President Trump's tweets have diminishing returns? Former U.S. Trading Commissioner Bart Chilton says investors may get tired of reacting to every single tweet. Then after the break, automation is shaking up the job market for everyone, but what about women specifically? Later Manuel Rapalo tells us how Google has taken over the top spot as the world's most valuable brand and how Snap might do with their now official IPO. #PIP

Top five tips to improve your Experian Credit Score, Experian UK, Published on Jul 26, 2013Watch this video for our top 5 tips that could help you to improve your Experian Credit Score. Find out more at


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

BBC Breakfast News


----------



## ourwater

EXPOSED! Official Documents Show Walmart Connection to DHS and FEMA, DAHBOO777, Published on Apr 24, 2015, We now have concrete documents that Officially tie Walmart to DHS, FEMA, DOD and Other Private Sector Agencies!There are No More Excuses On Them Not Having A Connection!The Joint Mobilization Roundtable focuses on how the public and private sector can expand capabilities to prevent, prepare for, or respond to catastrophic incidents. Participants are senior executives from the private sector and the public sector. The agenda covers mobilization best practices based on lessons learned from Haiti, Chile, Katrina, and other recent wake-up calls. This is a private sector-driven initiative coordinated by Benchmarking Partners and serves as a follow up to the 2006 Benchmarking sessions at Walmart and in Washington, D.C. with the DHS, DoD, DNI, and the private sector. #PIP gameplay


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Feb 2, 2017, New Developments in Deadly Shooting of a Transit Worker in Colorado; Violent Protests Break Out on the UC Berkeley Campus; This Man Has Made Suits in America Since 1947 #PIP

Monty Python’s Flying Circus Season 1 Episode 13 Intermission, Karen Moody, Published on Jul 5, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Buck Rogers in the 25th Century, 2. Awakening, Part 2, Part 2 of 2. Buck makes a startling discovery about Princess Ardala's plans for peace. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

BSW DCD #135 by NoExtra (ATARI STF) [2005], NoExtraTeam, Published on Jan 14, 2014, Menu for the The Chaos Engine (TCE) crew.Pouet link :


----------



## ourwater

What If Everybody Lived In Just One Building?, RealLifeLore, Published on Jan 27, 2017, Sign up for a 30 day free trial with The Great Courses Plus Here:


----------



## ourwater

Need For Speed Most Wanted (2012) [Xbox 360]: BMW M3 GTR Gameplay, Obi Nkwonta, Published on Feb 28, 2013, The M3 GTR...is...back! At long last, the herald of the Need For Speed series has returned in its full form since we last saw it in 2006 with NFS Carbon. Fully refurbished by Criterion Games themselves, the M3 GTR is one the best cars to drive in this game already: lightweight, fast, quick, grippy, and powerful. Witness the nostalgia as you are once again chased by the cops in it. As you whip through the city, you'll experience the brilliance in engineering of this classic marvel. Once again, Criterion Games have done it right and have given us the hero car that we've always wanted to see again. It took Black Box...wait...scratch that. After Carbon, they didn't re-create the original car at all, just cheap, stupid knock-offs of the thing. So, well done Criterion! Experience the Hero Car from BMW, now holding it down in Fairhaven City in this new vid. Enjoy!Note: all gameplay and editing were done by me, however I do not own the rights to EA, Criterion Games, Need For Speed Most Wanted, BMW, or the Who. Enjoy!


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Feb 2, 2017, Former Giants Kicker Josh Brown Speaks Out After Domestic Abuse Allegations; Lady Gaga Remains Mysterious on Super Bowl Halftime Show Details #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Valvrave the Liberator, Princess of Light, Students of Sakimori are mourning for Aina. L-elf is held prisoner by the students, and he recalls the time he first met Lieselotte. Sakimori is attacked by the Dorssians. Haruto and Saki go out to battle against them, trusting L-elf's tactical advices. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Crate Opening! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 13 hours ago, H1Z1 King of the Kill crate opening & duso/fives gameplay! // Welcome to some H1Z1 King of the Kill duos & fives gameplay on


----------



## ourwater

The Hive, Babee's Room, Buzzbee and Rubee wake up to find Grandma Bee making pancakes for breakfast because Mamma and Pappa are going to bring home a baby bee. Buzzbee and Rubee compete to see who can welcome Babee home the best.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Planet Earth 2 E4 & E5


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Clippers)


----------



## cak

Ncis: La


----------



## Ai

This new Netflix series called Santa Clarita Diet.

It. is. _hysterical_. Much funnier than I had anticipated.


----------



## ourwater

Trump's "Monday Night Massacre" - The Real Victims, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 3, 2017On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to Dave McCulloch of Capitol Media Partners and Ziad Jilani of the Intercept about Trump’s plan to help big banks and Wall Street, and Kellyanne Conway’s use of another “alternative fact” on the Bowling Green Massacre. Then, Thom discusses protest movements and the future of free speech with Robert Borosage, Founder and President of the Institute for America’s Future. #PIP

Which Online Dating Site is Best - Dating Expert Compares Internet Dating Sites, Stephany Alexander, Uploaded on May 19, 2009Which Online Dating Site is Best - Dating Expert Compares Internet Dating Sites


----------



## ourwater

The Big[766] Trump takes on Iran and Dodd-Frank Picture RT, Boom Bust, Published on Feb 3, 2017, President Donald Trump is keeping his campaign promise to toughen his stance on Iran after announcing new sanctions. Anya Parampil breaks down what this latest round of sanctions means and what it could do for business. And Donald Trump has taken his first major step to deregulate Wall Street, signing an executive order against the Obama-Era regulation known as Dodd-Frank. Republicans are thrilled, but many still fear for built in consumer protections in the law. Then after the break, third parties are claiming a victory after the FEC rules that the debate system is rigged against them. Lindsay France talks about the decision and President Trump with former Libertarian presidential candidate Kevin McCormick. And another pharma scandal could be looming after Kaleo announces a price hike for a device that helps deliver the opioid overdose drug naloxone. #PIP

Sheriff arrests man who was serving him a subpoena, Lee County, North Carolina, Tracy Carter, PoliceCrime, Published on May 25, 2015


----------



## chessman6500

Sanford & Son


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Feb 3, 2017, Rescued Boater Nathan Carman Says He Wasn't Responsible for Mom's Death; A Tour of a $250M Mansion that Comes with Staff, Art Collection; How Lady Gaga Is Preparing for the Super Bowl Halftime Show, #PIP

AT&T Global Network Operations Center, AT&T, Published on Oct 16, 2014, Go inside the AT&T Global Network Operations Center (GNOC) and learn how AT&T works to monitor network performance for all services.The GNOC is not only used to provide better service, but is also used resolve issues in case of disaster. &

game-play


----------



## ourwater

CPA Experience Requirements and Tips in Getting the License, I Pass The CPA Exam, Published on Nov 16, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Trump Takes Stance Against Russia?, Israeli News Live, Published on Feb 3, 2017, Although there is a slight optimism that Trump may salvage US, Russian relations, that seems to be falling apart rather rapidly. Since Petro Poroshenko as stepped up his offensive against Russia the US has been forced to stand with the installed president of Ukraine. Senators John McCain and Lindsey Graham too have swore to pressure the US administration to fight an offensive war in 2017 against what they called; "Russian Aggression". #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 02.03.2017, The Young Turks, Started streaming 15 hours ago #PIP

How To Remove Referral Spam From Google Analytics, Blog Genesis, Published on Jul 13, 2015::How To Remove Referral Spam From Google Analytics::


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Gotham S03E13


----------



## ourwater

Casemaker Tip: Searching for unreported cases, ohiobar, Uploaded on Feb 19, 2010, The Ohio State Bar Association's Rebecca Skeeles shows users of Casemaker how to search for unreported court cases. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Feb 3, 2017, Louvre on Lockdown After Machete Attack; Trump Has More Unconfirmed Cabinet Nominees at 2-Week Mark Than All Former US Presidents Combined; The Most-Searched Super Bowl Recipes #PIP

Beetlejuice, The Unnatural, Episode aired 8 November 1991


----------



## ourwater

How credible are reports that Russia has compromising information about Trump?, PBS NewsHour, Published on Jan 11, 2017, On Tuesday evening, CNN reported unsubstantiated claims that Russian intelligence compiled a dossier on the president-elect during his visits to Moscow; BuzzFeed later published 35 pages of content from the alleged dossier. But Mr. Trump dismissed the developments as “fake news.” Judy Woodruff speaks with former NSA lawyer Susan Hennessey and former CIA officer John Sipher for analysis.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Feb 3, 2017, Attack at the Louvre Officially Announced as Terrorism; President Trump Taking on Iran With New Sanctions; Rob Gronkowski to Star in a Tide Super Bowl Commercial #PIP

John McCain 'Perplexed' that Twitter Won't Share Key Data, samuel ezerzer, Published on Sep 14, 2016, John McCain 'Perplexed' that Twitter Won't Share Key DataThe National Security Agency chief said Tuesday he was "perplexed" over Twitter's move to block US intelligence from accessing data which may help thwart violent attack plots.NSA director Admiral Michael Rogers made the comments at a congressional hearing in response to Senator John McCain's criticism of Twitter for refusing access to a real-time analytics service called Dataminr.


----------



## ourwater

Monty Python’s Flying Circus Season 3 Episode 3 The Money Programme, Karen Moody, Published on Jul 5, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Supreme Court Nomination; Ursula Burns, President Trump’s Supreme Court nominee, Judge Neil Gorsuch with Adam Liptak, Jan Crawford, Paul Clement, and David Boies. Ursula Burns, chairman and former C.E.O. of Xerox. #PIP

We Vote CBC - Casting a Vote for Public Broadcast, paulina k, Published on Oct 8, 2015, How many times have you tuned into "The World At 6" or "As It Happens" to get your evening news? Or spent a lazy morning with a cup of coffee and "The Sunday Edition"? How many families have crowded around the radio to hear a "Dave and Morley" story from Stuart Mclean?The CBC is a cornerstone of Canadian identity that has come under attack from our current government. This October, add the fate of the CBC to your list of considerations when deciding where to place your support. Please share if you agree with the message, and thanks so much for watching!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

earthrise - Oslo, City of the Future, Al Jazeera English, Published on Apr 20, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Larry King NowSeth MacFarlane, "Family Guy" creator talks to Larry about his first feature film, "Ted," his life, his comedy and gives Larry a lesson in how to draw Stewie Griffin. #PIP

Along Party Lines - Bell Telephone - Taking Care of Party Line Customers 1950's, Historia - Bel99TV, Published on Nov 30, 2012Bell Telephone Co and New York Telephone Co documentary/promotion of Party line phone connections as demand for telephones and lines outstripped supply at the time. Featuring the rotary dial phone, manufacture and production and customer service.


----------



## Kevin001

The Magicians


----------



## ourwater

Live at the Apollo, Episode #12.6, Episode aired 12 December 2016 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Mackenzie Phillips On Addiction, Recovery, & Her New Career, Famed actress Mackenzie Phillips candidly details her struggles with drug and alcohol addiction, as well as her path to sobriety amid a difficult career in the spotlight. Plus, Mackenzie weighs in on the Netflix reboot of her classic show. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Google interns' first week, Google, Published on Jun 4, 2013, Students who join Google in internships or in full-time roles work on interesting, meaningful projects and are expected to have an impact from the start. Meet five recent summer interns and hear their thoughts on what it means to work at Google. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Guess Which “Rogue” Oil and Gas Nation Output Hit RECORD HIGH? Hint: Not Saudi Arabia!, The Money GPS ~ Author Exposing the Truth, Published on Jan 5, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Talmud Daf Yomi Bava Batra 5 Gemarrah Rabbi Weisblum Moshe Weisblum, Published on Feb 3, 2017Talmud Daf Yomi class for Tractate Bava Batra Rabbi Dr. Moshe P. Weisblum. תלמוד שיעור דף יומי למסכת בבא בתרא הרב ד"ר משה פינחס ויסבלוםTractate Bava Metzia is pthe third part of the order of Nezikin, the literal meaning of the words is, “The Last Gate.”. Bava Batra deals with several issues: Paretnership, damages, sell of properties, inheritance and more. From page 29a, Rashi’s grandson, Rashbam takes over on the perush Rashi. Some holds that at this point Rashi dies and his grandson continued. Maimonides explains that this tractate is at the end of Nezikin since it relies mostly on Kabbala and not on directly on the pesukim of the Torah.Bava Batra has 176 pages. Please subscribe to the channel and enjoy Rabbi Weisblum’s teaching!מסכת בבא בתרא היא מסדר נזיקין והיא המסכת השלישית. בבא במבחר נושאים כגון: שותפות, נזקי רכוש, מכירת נכסים, ירושה ועוד. מעמוד 29 א', הרשב"ם נכדו של רש"י מתרגם. יש האומרים שכאן מת רש"י ונכדו המשיך. הרמב"ם מסביר שמסכת זו היא האחרונה משום שהיא עוסקת בעיקר בדברי קבלה. בתלמוד בבלי יש למסכת זו 176 דפיםנא הצטרפו לחוג מנויי הדף היומי באינטרנט של הרב ד"ר משה פינחס ויסבלום!Dedicated in loving memory to my father and teacher, the giant kabbalistic Rabbi, Harav Chaim Naftali son of Harav Yaakov Isaac (Weisblum) ZT”L. Son after son to the great Noam Elimelchמוקדש לעילוי נשמת אבי מורי מרן הרב המקובל הצדיק הרב חיים נפתלי בן הרב יעקב יצחק (ויסבלום) זצוקללה"ה. בן אחר בן לבעל הנועם אלימלך.Talmud estudio en Inglés, التلمود دراسة في اللغة الإنجليزية, مطالعه تلمود به زبان انگلیسی, 塔木德在英语学习, 塔木德在英語學習, Talmud pag-aaral sa Ingles, Étude Talmud en anglais, Talmud Studie in Englisch, अंग्रेजी में तल्मूड अध्ययन, Talmud tanulmány angol, Talmud studio in inglese, 英語でタルムード研究, 영어 탈무드 연구, Talmud nauka w języku angielskim, Талмуд на английском языке, İngilizce Talmud çalışmaדף יומי בבא בתרא ה׳ הרב ויסבלום תלמוד גמרא


----------



## ourwater

The Trump Administration Embraces the “Big Lie", The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 3, 2017, Big Picture Interview: Robert Borosage, Campaign for America's Future/National People's Action/The Nation Magazine. As Americans hit the streets to fight back against Donald Trump's agenda - Republican state legislators are cracking down on your Constitutional right to protest. Could this kill the anti-Trump resistance before it even really begins?


----------



## ourwater

Obama's FCC Set To Kill Net Neutrality - Tim Karr Discusses, Matthew Filipowicz, Published on May 6, 2014, Tim Karr from FreePress discusses how the proposed FCC rule change would kill Net Neutrality and the open internet as we know it. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

WoodWright's Shop, S33 E01


----------



## ourwater

How to Learn to Play by Ear - Episode 4: 1-4-5 Chord Progressions, EasyEarTraining, Published on Apr 26, 2013


----------



## ourwater

APPLE IPHONE - FOXCONN factory workers commit SUICIDE???, Conspirafied0, CoPublished on Oct 19, 2012, APPLE IPHONE - FOXCONN factory workers commit SUICIDE???nspirafied0


----------



## ourwater

NES Longplay [633] Titan Warriors (Prototype), World of Longplays, Published on Aug 10, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Die Insel der besonderen Kinder [2016] #PIP game-play
​


----------



## ourwater

Mork and Mindy, There's a New Mork in Town, Mork faces almost unbeatable competition for his job as official Earth observer from his Orkan hero, the suave and charming Xerko, who beams to Earth to challenge Mork to an outrageous contest.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Learning Curve


----------



## SouthWest

Supergirl season 2 episode 9: Supergirl Lives, and Longmire season 5 episode 10: The Stuff Dreams Are Made Of


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Feb 5, 2017, Mike Pence Talks Immigration Order, Supreme Court and More; Guests: Mike Pence, Amy Klobuchar, Ben Sasse, Matt Dowd, Sara Fagen, Andre Carson, Tom Cole, Jennifer Palmieri #PIP Inferno [2016]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Black Sails


----------



## Squirrelevant

Brooklyn Nine-Nine


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Feb 5, 2017, This Week on a Super Bowl edition of “FOX News Sunday” Vice President Mike Pence, Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-CA), New England Patriots Owner Robert Kraft & a special NFL Sunday Panel of Terry Bradshaw, Howie Long, Michael Strahan, Jimmy Johnson.


----------



## ourwater

The Do's & Dont's of Church Etiquette, Brian Holcomb, Published on May 29, 2013, a new video we shot at FireXscape this week. its a parody of the old reel to reel movies they showed in school when I was a kid . enjoy!!!


----------



## ourwater

Need For Speed 2016 - #часть12 - Супра на 249 л.с. для рекорда!!!, NosterhaD RUS, Published on Jan 27, 2017, Как стать быстрее? Построить более быструю тачку! Как стать круче? Побить рекорд на тачке с менее чем 250 л.с.!!! Как так? Смотрите!!!Приятного просмотра и спасибо за подписку!


----------



## ourwater

Top 15 Scariest Audio Recordings Ever Captured, Top15s, Published on Jun 3, 2016, Here are the scariest audio recordings ever captured...Subscribe Here:


----------



## ourwater

Troops Ordered To Kill All Americans Who Do Not Turn In Guns, The Alex Jones Channel, Published on Jul 16, 2012, Please spread the Word.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

@ourwater


----------



## ourwater

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them [2016] #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

New Girl, Cece's Boys, The guys are in for a surprise when they enjoy a day at the spa. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Shirobako, What Do You Think I Was Trying to Say? #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Procedures for Handling a Telephone Bomb Threat, SCNUS1, Uploaded on May 31, 2011 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Twitter Account Suspended - What to do when this happens?, Fan Basis, Published on Sep 27, 2013, Learn step by step what to do when your Twitter account is suspended. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Fireworks Simulator PC Gameplay (HD), kisfiu87, Published on Nov 26, 2014Fireworks Simulator PC Gameplay First Look Preview.Fireworks fascination - All eyes are on the sky, the music starts, the first spectacular effects explode high in the air, open mouths, loud "Ooohs" and "Aaahs" from the crowd. Anyone who's ever witnessed live fireworks knows just how spellbinding a well put-together display can be. #PIP

[HD] Storybook Land Canal Boats Ride-Through with NEW Frozen Update - Disneyland, SoCal Attractions 360, Published on Jan 14, 2015, [HD] Storybook Land Canal Boat Ride-through with a NEW Disney Frozen miniature land. Disneyland.


----------



## ourwater

Angry Birds Toons, Love Is in the Air, A cabbage falls on King Pig's head. He falls in love with it. The minions find it very cute, but Corporal Pig is dismayed. Will he manage to make King Pig come back to his senses?


----------



## ourwater

DWTS 21 Bindi Irwin & Derek Jeffersons Performance | LIVE 9 28 15, Copatab Ojiy, Published on Mar 22, 2016, BINDI SUE IRWIN (AGE 17) - SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA - TELEVISION PRESENTER From: The Crocodile Hunter | Dance Style: .


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed Rivals PS3 GamePlay | 5s Airtime Crash, MonkeyFye, Published on Jan 12, 2014 #PIP 

Best Upcoming 2017 Movie Trailer Compilation - Vol.1, FilmIsNow Movie Trailers, Published on Nov 12, 2016, 2017 is shaping up to be an incredible year for movie lovers from all genres. Titles releasing in 2017 include xXx 3: The Return of Xander Cage, The LEGO Batman Movie, John Wick: Chapter 2, Logan, Kong: Skull Island, Power Rangers, Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2, Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales, Wonder Woman and Justic League.Watch our compilation of the best trailers for 2017 movies.What movie/s are you most looking forward to? Let us know in the comments.FilmIsNow your first stop for the latest new cinematic videos the moment they are released. Whether it is the latest studio trailer release, an evocative documentary, clips, TV spots, or other extra videos, the FilmIsNow team is dedicated to providing you with all the best new videos because just like you we are big movie fans.


----------



## ourwater

West Java Adventures Off Road 2016 - Autoriode Part 1 (5/4), NEWS MNCTV, Published on Apr 6, 2016, West Java Adventures Off Road 2016 - Autoriode Part 1 (5/4) #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: The Proof is in the Pudding


----------



## ourwater

How Government Uses Fiscal Policy to Influence the Economy | Episode 23, Alanis Business Academy, Published on Aug 16, 2012, Governments rely on both fiscal and monetary policy as a means of influencing economic conditions. While monetary policy revolves around the government controlling the money supply and interest rates, fiscal policy involves the governments use of taxation and spending to influence the economy.Go Premium for only $9.99 a year and access exclusive ad-free videos from Alanis Business Academy. Click here for a 14 day free trial #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks, Mon, Jan 30, 2017, Trump's Muslim Ban Sparks Nationwide Protests | Fascist Trump Ignores Court Order Against Muslim Ban | Steve "Wormtongue" Bannon Makes Power Play To Isolate Trump | South Dakota Referendum Against Corruption OVERTURNED | Ivanka Trump's Tone Deaf Tweet #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Mar 3, 2016, Police Officer Charged With Murder in Montgomery, Alabama; Mitt Romney and Donald Trump in war of words; young golfer amazes crowds including Tiger Woods with hole in one. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Rachel Bloom On Fear, Feces, and ‘Crazy Ex-Girlfriend’, In a conversation wide-ranging and at times weird, Rachel Bloom discusses feminism, her fears, & feces, in a riveting tale about her first time pooping on a toilet. Plus, the ‘Crazy Ex-Girlfriend’ star & creator on what’s in store for the musical comedy. #PIP

Can Music be Objectively Good or Bad?, No Note Unturned, Published on Aug 14, 2016Use of music is fair use under commentary and criticism.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Gotham S03E14
Dark Matter S02E1-4
The Expanse S2E1&2
BBC News


----------



## ourwater

WBB Highlights: South Dakota 68, Western Kentucky 54, South Dakota Coyotes, Published on Mar 27, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; Lisa Monaco, A look at President Trump's second week in office with Dan Balz of the Washington Post. We conclude with Lisa Monaco, former counter-terrorism adviser to President Obama.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Feb 6, 2017, Patriots Win Super Bowl 51 in Historic Overtime; President Trump Sparks Backlash With Putin Comments; David Oyelowo and Rosamund Pike Discuss 'A United Kingdom' #PIP

Abandoned garage 1920s creepy factory Kearny New Jersey, Abandoned NorthJersey, Published on Nov 4, 2015, I discover more buildings and garages and out buildings at the creepy Cloroben chemical plant site in Kearny New Jersey .This place gets creepier every time .Still alittle more to come ! Please like coment and subscribe .


----------



## ourwater

Your emails: Five ways car dealers make money (On Cars), Roadshow, Published on May 13, 2016


----------



## ourwater

TOP 20 UPCOMING GAMES 2017 | HD, iNOREPLY, Published on Jun 22, 2016, The Best & Most Anticipated Upcoming New Games in 2017 !NEW GAMEPLAY ! NEW TRAILERS ! + RELEASE INFO ! + SKIP BUTTON ! ONLY 1080p Gameplay & Trailer !Get FINAL FANTASY XV now: http://amzn.to/2d0yVsP | ALL GAMES/LINKS BELOW! [expand description]Click to subscribe:


----------



## ourwater

Judge Judy ⌜January 2017⌟ ▶ Ep.603, Elise Lee, Published on Jan 14, 2017 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Middle, True Grit, Sue asks for advice on how to break up with Jeremy.


----------



## ourwater

Crate Opening! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## TryingMara

House Hunters


----------



## ourwater

Halv Atta Hos Mig, S06 E26 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Webster, Blast from the Past: Part 1, During a massive snowstorm, Webster gets trapped in a secret passage in the house.


----------



## ourwater

Rurouni Kenshin: Meiji Kenkaku Romantan: Tsuioku Hen, Mayoi Neko #PIP Living On at Michigan State University...an Experience, MSULiveOn, Published on Jan 29, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Virtual PA provider Mi PA on why a broadband connection voucher was vital, Department for Culture Media & Sport, Published on Nov 18, 2014, In this video, virtual PA provider Mi PA tells us why using a government broadband connection voucher helped them and the benefits superfast broadband brought to their business. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

[767] Brexit and upcoming elections look to shape Europe, Boom Bust, Published on Feb 6, 2017,A new report claims Brexit may send many London finance jobs to Paris. Bianca Facchinei explains why social media companies are already cracking down on fake news ahead of the French presidential election. Then after the break, Manuel Rapalo breaks down why Google will have to hand over emails to comply with a search warrant, even though technically they are stored overseas. And Ashlee Banks explains how Uber wants to take commuting to the next level with Uber Elevate. They are even getting help from a former NASA expert to help get the program off the ground. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Predatory Lending: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO), LastWeekTonight, Published on Aug 10, 2014, Payday loans put a staggering amount of Americans in debt. They prey on the elderly and military service members. They’re awful, and nearly impossible to regulate. We’ve recruited Sarah Silverman to help spread the word about how to avoid falling into their clutches.


----------



## ourwater

Has Trump Set the Table for the Reichstag Fire?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 6, 2017: On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses how Supreme Court nominee Neil Gorsuch could be dangerous for the separation of church and state with Rev. Barry Lynn. Then, Thom talks to Sarah Badawi of Progressive Change Campaign Committee and Nuchhi Currier of the Woman's National Democratic Club about Steve Bannon’s dangerous nationalist views, and how the public is reacting to Republican pushes to repeal Obamacare. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Tiny Toon Adventures, How Sweetie It Is, An eagle thinks he's Sweetie's father in "Egged-On Eagle." Sweetie is insulted when Furrball declines to eat her in "Let's Do Lunch." Sweetie performs as Poe's famous bird in "The Raven." #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Trump's Most Outrageous Tweet Yet, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 6, 2017, Sarah Badawi, Progressive Change Campaign Committee(PCCC) & Nuchhi Currier, Women's National Democratic Club. Is Donald Trump setting the groundwork for an American Reichstage fire? #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Feb 6, 2017, Senate Confirmation Vote for Education Secretary Nominee Betsy DeVos May Happen Tomorrow; New Developments in the Murder of a Female Jogger Killed Near Her Home in NYC; Super Bowl LI made history and Is Being Called the Greatest Super Bowl of All Time


----------



## Valley

wright now Im watching gintama great show.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, Feb 6, 2017, How NYPD Came to Arrest Suspect in Jogger Murder Mystery; Ben Stiller Shares Journey to Syrian Refugee Camp; Super Bowl Surprises from Gaga's Big Leap to Brady's Missing Jersey #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Peter Hitchens on "Have I Got News for You"-1999, Gaelic Neoreactionary, Published on Jun 8, 2015, 7th May 1999


----------



## ourwater

Paying USCIS Immigrant Fee, USCIS, Published on Sep 22, 2014, Learn how to provide your payment electronically for the USCIS Immigrant Fee.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## ourwater

The New Cooker Sketch - Monty Python's Flying Circus, Monty Python , Published on Mar 14, 2016, Subscribe to the Official Monty Python Channel here


----------



## ourwater

Pokémon, Just Waiting on a Friend, It all starts with Ash, Misty and Brock walking in the mountains. A fog rolls in and then Brock is the first to see a beautiful woman who has a Ninetales alongside her...


----------



## Were

Arrow s04e08, it was a good episode, The Flash was in it and there was a 4000 years old Egyptian priest.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Aquarius S02E1-3 
A gritty 1960s cop drama about LAPD detective Sam Hodiak and his trainee, who must deal with gangs, brutal crimes, changing times, family crises and unhinged manipulative small-time crook Charles Manson, who's slowly building his cult.


----------



## ourwater

MIDDLE EAST ARMORED ASSAULT | Israel Nation Pack | Wargame: Red Dragon DLC Gameplay, Raptor, Published on Sep 30, 2016, MORE VIDEOS ON THIS AT 350 LIKES! ✔


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Feb 7, 2017, President Trump Not Welcome in UK Parliament, Speaker Says; How Authorities Caught NY Jogger Murder Suspect; 'Bachelor' Nick Viall Appears Live on 'GMA' #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Barge of the Dead, B’Elanna struggles with questions of the afterlife and her Klingon heritage. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek Bluetooth Communicator - Beam Me Up Man, I'm Done [Review], Red Ferret, Published on Jul 29, 2016, Star Trek Bluetooth Communicator. Full review at www.redferret.net . The device comes in a very impressive box and foam lined case. Just in case you thought it was a toy, and not a... ahem... collectible. The case contains the communicator itself, as well as a magnetic wireless charging stand (plug your microUSB cable into the back of the stand and drop the communicator onto the stand to charge), a simple carrying case for the unit and a cable.Flick open the unit with a downward twist of the hand and you'll hear the satisfying bleep of a proper communicator, alerting you to the fact that aliens are approaching, or your boss is calling. Or something. Look, this is a serious piece of hands-free gorgeousness, it's not a plaything. Now get rid of that grin.The voice calling works perfectly well, as long as you have a voice activation function on your phone, and you'll hear the calls as well as you would expect from a tiny speaker. But press the little buttons and the fun really starts, with loads of catch-phrase goodness from Spock, Scotty, McCoy, Sulu and more. There are even some cool SFX sounds to keep you feeling all spooky.Overall it's not cheap, but lots of fun, and if you're one of those who enjoys showing off at office parties, then this is definitely the toy you need. Did we say toy? Tsk.


----------



## ljubo

what is ourwater doing ?


----------



## ourwater

Interpretation of 4-3-3 With Rotational Movement, Michael Jolley, Published on Nov 13, 2012, Michael Jolley.


----------



## ourwater

Kellyanne Conway battles with CNN's Jake Tapper Classic Media vs White House confrontation, news672, Published on Feb 7, 2017, Quite a civil but sharp interview between Presidential Aide Kellyanne Conway and CNN star anchor Jake Tapper. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Grandma Wanda texts wrong number about Thanksgiving dinner and invites stranger anyway - TomoNews, TomoNews US, Published on Nov 18, 2016 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 02.07.2017, The Young Turks, Started streaming 38 minutes ago #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Kotk! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Former Pentagon Chief Cohen Talks Russia, Iran and Trump's Cabinet Picks, Former Defense Secretary William Cohen tells Larry he's hopeful for better US-Russia relations, but remains doubtful about friendly nation status between them. Plus, his take on Iran, President Trump's cabinet picks and his decision-making process. #PIP

How to Build an Igloo by Yourself, overthehill outdoors, Published on Mar 1, 2014, A simple step-by-step video on how to make an igloo by yourself. Filmed in northern Utah's mountains on a solo February snowshoeing trip in 2014.


----------



## ourwater

The business cycle | Aggregate demand and aggregate supply | Macroeconomics | Khan Academy, Khan Academy, Published on Mar 1, 2012, The business cycle and how it may be driven by emotion #PIP

The Simpsons, Homer's Triple Bypass, Years of poor eating habits catch up with Homer when he suffers a massive heart attack. The family can't afford the triple bypass operation he needs from Dr. Hibbert, so they go to a discount quack named Nick Riviera.


----------



## ourwater

Get Ready for an Internet That’s Closer to China Than Europe, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 7, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses court arguments on the Muslim ban and Trump’s foreign policy towards Iran with Jamal Abdi, Policy Director of the National Iranian American Council. Then, Thom talks to Bryan Pruitt of RedState and Kymone Freeman of We Act Radio about the FCC head’s push to gut net neutrality, and whether our country is really governed by Donald Trump or Steve Bannon. #PIP

European Trade Networks, Andrew Watt, Uploaded on Mar 11, 2011, This video for sixth graders shows how medieval Europeans in the 1200s and early 1300s joined themselves to the existing trade networks of the Islamic world, and began to share in the world's general prosperity in the late 13th century AD.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Outsiders


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The Man in the High Castle S02E01


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Feb 7, 2017, Vice President Pence Casts Decisive Vote to Confirm Betsy DeVos as Secretary of Education; Sophomore Dies After Suspected Fall at Penn State Fraternity; Soccer Ball Recovered From Failed Space Mission Makes It Into Orbit


----------



## jengem

Flip or Flop


----------



## ourwater

Roe v Wade: 40 Years On... The Legal History & Future of Reproductive Rights, The American Law Journal, Published on Feb 25, 2013, The legal history and future of reproductive rights. What of abortion in the United States? Will the Supreme Court weigh in at some point in the future? Program 1308.


----------



## ourwater

Franken Opposes Betsy DeVos Nomination - Full Senate Floor Speech, Michael McIntee, Published on Feb 7, 2017, Sen. Al Franken (D-MN) joins other Democratic Senators in an all-night marathon of speeches opposing Donald Trump's nominee for Secretary of Education, Betsy DeVos.


----------



## Greys0n

*Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events * and *Vikings*


----------



## ourwater

Stargate SG-1, Inauguration, The Head of the Joint Chiefs of Staff briefs the new President on the Stargate program. Vice President Kinsey attempts to get his running mate to back his policies for the program, but the president decides to look into the situation himself. #PIP game-play


----------



## blue53669

Everybody Loves Ray... ep where Deborah writes a long letter to Ray's mom about how hurtful and manipulative she is.


----------



## ourwater

Monty Python's Flying Circus Episode 15, Buha Tica, Published on Jun 29, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Feb 7, 2017, A Look at ATV Dangers After Britney Spears' Niece's Accident; David Beckham Targeted in Alleged Email Scandal; Rosie O'Donnell Offers to Play Steve Bannon on 'SNL'


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Mavericks)


----------



## ourwater

Islamic Inheritance 01 - Fiqh of I, Muslim Inheritance Law Lesson 3nheritance, Altaf Hossain, Published on Nov 3, 2014, TopicMuslim inheritance law in Bangla


----------



## CopadoMexicano

local news


----------



## ourwater

[768] The TV that watches back, Boom Bust, Published on Feb 7, 2017, A new report says mobile data is set to increase sevenfold by 2021 putting a strain on mobile networks. And Bianca Facchinei explains why Wall Street is expressing concerns over President Trump's talk on China and why there are worries of a looming trade war. Manuel Rapalo tells us about the Vizio televisions that are watching back - gathering too much information on viewing habits according to the FTC. Then after the break, Bart Chilton former commissioner of the U.S. Commodity Futures Trading Commission says there are real consumer protections in the Dodd-Frank act which are there to protect consumers and investors, but many Republicans are still anxious for its repeal. Later, Alex Mihailovich explains why refugees from Syria and other countries may be looking at Canada as their plan B. This is unnerving Silicon Valley companies looking for the best talent in the world. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

How to Toggle Credit Card Types for your Online Payment Button, Cat Fisher, Published on Sep 16, 2015, This is a short tutorial on how to toggle what credit card types your hosted payment page will accept.


----------



## ourwater

Gratuitous Space Battles 2 Mission 2, Negative Root, Published on Mar 30, 2015, This is the second mission in Gratuitous Space Battles 2 on Araiman X. Getting a really good score here is going to be tough because the total budget is only 17,500 credits!


----------



## ourwater

Animation tactique : le 3-5-2, Entrainement de foot, Published on Aug 21, 2016, Nouvelle vidéo tactique : l'animation d'un "3-5-2" ! Partagez un max pour intéresser vos amis entraineurs et joueurs. C'est toujours plus simple pour un entraineur lorsque ses joueurs comprennent les systèmes de jeu.- avantage du système- caractéristiques des joueurs ligne par ligne- animation défensive- animation offensive


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Brainwashing Stacey: Living with Big Game Hunters
Documentary. Stacey Dooley moves into an African big-game hunting lodge to train for two weeks with die-hard trophy hunters.


----------



## ourwater

The Brady Bunch, And Now a Word from Our Sponsor, he Bradys are cast for a laundry soap commercial.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Feb 8, 2017, Tornadoes Destroy Homes in Louisiana, Mississippi; Penn State Student Dies After Fall in Fraternity House; 'Shark Tank' Judges on How They Reached a Milestone $100M in Deals


----------



## ourwater

Millie Bobby Brown Inspired by Adele at 2017, Golden Globes | E! Live from the Red Carpet, E! Live from the Red Carpet, Published on Jan 8, 2017, The "Stranger Things" actress reveals which stars give her career inspiration on the 2017 Golden Globes red carpet.


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed: Most Wanted - 65 - Ford GT - PS3 Let's Play, Scoop of the Crispy, Published on Aug 23, 2013, Let's Play Need for Speed: Most Wanted!Need for Speed is back in an open world in Need for Speed: Most Wanted.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

who wants to be a millionaire. i miss regis philbin back when he was doing the show


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Patrick Warburton On ‘Seinfeld,’ Politics, & Playing Lemony Snicket, Patrick Warburton joins Larry to discuss his turn as Lemony Snicket on Netflix’s ‘A Series of Unfortunate Events,’ the astounding staying power of his nine-episode arc as Puddy on ‘Seinfeld,’ and why he’s rooting for President Trump. #PIP

Greatest American Hero - Seinfeld Tribute - George's Answering Machine - ABC NBC FOX Copyrights, MarcioFoxx, Uploaded on Sep 21, 2011, Tribute paid by TV Show Seinfeld. A great one. All copyrights reserved to NBC - National Broadcasting Company, FOX Broadcasting Company, 20th Century Fox and ABC American Broadcasting Company.


----------



## ourwater

The Choir Sing While You Work, S05 E04


----------



## ourwater

Macomb County police chase || Two bank robbery suspects, Ray Mckeeman, Published on Dec 21, 2016, The Macomb County Sheriff's Office have recently released dash-cam footage showing the pursuit of two bank robbery suspects. They were attempting to .


----------



## ourwater

WeejaAdoption & Boxes 4-1-2013, FOFRescueCenter, Published on Apr 1, 2013 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ANGRY CUSTOMER WANTS HER RECEIPT !!!, GM John, Published on Sep 11, 2013, Lady demands her receipt and owner won't take it !!!


----------



## ourwater

Last of the Summer Wine, Have You Got a Light Mate?, Howard wants Norman to purchase a present for Marina from Auntie Wainwright. The police pick up Foggy for suspicious behavior. The ladies are preparing a church jumble sale. Auntie Wainwright is pushing a new product.


----------



## ourwater

The Middle, Ovary and Out, Mike offers to babysit the neighbor's baby overnight.


----------



## ourwater

Resident Evil Apocalypse [2004] #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Trump’s Plan to "Make America White Again" Unveiled, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 8, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses the Trump administration and fears that Trump will rule as an autocrat with Ron Rosenbaum, author of “Explaining Hitler.” Then, Thom talks to Alex Pfeiffer of the Daily Caller and Charles Sauer of the Market Institute about the GOP’s plan to reduce legal immigration and Elizabeth Warren’s opposition to Jeff Sessions for attorney general.


----------



## ourwater

Map Any IP Address on Your Network, Tekzilla, Published on Mar 24, 2014


----------



## ourwater

‘Mistakenly struck’: Senate grills US commander forces on Afghan hospital airstrike, RT America, Published on Oct 6, 2015, General John Campbell, Commander of US forces in Afghanistan, faced a number of tough questions during a Tuesday hearing with the Senate Armed Services Committee. Campbell was grilled over the future of troops on the ground in Afghanistan and the recent news of a deadly US airstrike that destroyed a hospital managed by the non-governmental organization Doctors Without Borders. Manual Rapalo has more. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Lovely Bones (8/9) Movie CLIP - Lindsey Finds Evidence (2009) HD, Movieclips, Published on May 18, 2012


----------



## herk

young pope is dope


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Feb 8, 2017, Tornadoes Rip Through the Gulf States; Elizabeth Warren Silenced on the Senate Floor; 16 States Bracing for Monster Winter Storm #PIP [DOS] Electranoid -- Gameplay, Zeciorrr's Gaming, Uploaded on Oct 19, 2011, ENGLISH:Electranoid is an arcade game while playing Arkanoid clone developed by Pixel Painters Corporation from


----------



## ourwater

SECRET GOVERNMENT FACILITY IN WOODS (ABANDONED), Exploring With Josh, Published on Jun 21, 2015, music from


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Feb 8, 2017, President Trump's Complicated Relationship with the Truth; 'Moonlight' Stars Reflect on Playing Intense, Emotional Roles


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Dark Matter S02E04
The Blacklist S04E01


----------



## ourwater

Rationing In Britain, Imperial War Museums, Uploaded on Jan 8, 2010, COI 155An American commentator looks at the effects of rationing on the people of England in 1944.


----------



## ourwater

How to convert a UPS into a Solar Generator, ProLiteGear, Published on Nov 18, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, Freaky Fido, Avery makes a "Freaky Friday" type of movie for a class project.


----------



## ourwater

Why Humanity Destroyed Itself, The School of Life, Published on Feb 6, 2017, The real reason we may destroy ourselves isn’t really to do with politics or economics or even warfare. It has to do with our minds. If you like our films, take a look at our shop (we ship worldwide):


----------



## ourwater

[769] Seattle drops Wells Fargo over Dakota Access Pipeline, Boom Bust, Published on Feb 9, 2017, Seattle's city council voted unanimously to end contracts with Wells Fargo due to their investment in the Dakota Access Pipeline. Lindsay France talks to city councilmember Kshama Sawant about the decision and how the city will look at corporate conduct in new contracts. Then, under President Donald Trump's administration, the FCC is dropping a fight to lower phone calls from prisons and jails. The move is upsetting advocates for those prisoners, Marina Portnaya breaks it down. Later Manuel Rapalo tells us about the ways Twitter and Facebook will fight trolls online after more pressure from users and even governments.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC News With David Muir


----------



## ourwater

Caught Red headed! Amazon package thief caught on video!, TheNokaoi1, Published on Oct 2, 2016, Look at the balls on this chick! happened in Phoenix, AZ near 16th st / Osborn on Oct 1st 2016. Please share so we can catch this little red devil 👹👺 Shot with ARLO security cameras.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Original Series, Plato's Stepchildren, Platonians use psychokinetic power to toy with the crew.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

Archer, Double Trouble, Suspicion and jealousy are rife as Krieger nears completion of a top-secret project, and Archer brings beautiful – and mysterious – former KGB agent Katya Kazanova home to meet Malory. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Bomb blast inside Coptic Christian cathedral in Cairo kills at least 22 people. Egypt, Makaröv, Streamed live on Dec 11, 2016, Font: Periscope


----------



## ourwater

Humanitarni Big Game - Velika Gorica-Radar 20.11.2011., 5arLOVErich, Uploaded on Jan 24, 2012, Humanitarni Big Game u čast Boži Baraču - Bobiju, članu PK Sesvete Squad-a."Fight cancer with paintball"


----------



## ourwater

Sports Vision Training for Regular Kids & Elite Athletes, Sean Scott, Published on Jan 14, 2013, "Vision training for sport is the application of specific exercises conducted over a period of time that leads to neural restructuring of cortex and brainstem pathways allowing a person to maximise efficiency while performing visual perceptual tasks leading to enhanced visual motor performance"


----------



## ourwater

Defi Star Wars Battlefront avec Titibrest29, StearLifeFight- 62, Published on May 16, 2016, Salut tout le monde on se retrouve pour une nouvelle video.Et aujourd'hui je vais jouer a Star Wars Battlefront avec titibrest29 son PSN Titibrest29 si sa vous a plue et que vous en voulez plus un like ou si


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Lemony Snickets A Series of Unfortunate Events S01E01


----------



## ourwater

Mont Blanc Tunnel Story (1965), British Pathé, Published on Apr 13, 2014, Mont Blanc, France.


----------



## ourwater

The Donna Reed Show, Going Steady, Mary wants to meet a boy, so she talks Jeff into going to his kid sister's party.


----------



## ourwater

Why the video format change?, Louis Rossmann, Published on Oct 18, 2016👉 Rossmann Repair Group Inc is a participant in the Amazon Services LLC Associates Program, an affiliate advertising program designed to provide a means for sites to earn advertising fees by advertising and linking to


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S11 E21 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Retro Commercials Vol 26 - 1985, Daves Archives, DavPublished on Oct 14, 2014s Archives


----------



## ourwater

CNN - Inside Politics (2/9/17), newslive, Published on Feb 9, 2017, News Daily Update - Please subscribe


----------



## ourwater

Documentary ᴴᴰ | "Great Cathedral Mystery", Top Documentary Films I Network TV, Published on Feb 9, 2017, Documentary ᴴᴰ | "Great Cathedral Mystery" #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Court Reporting How it Works, Jean Rohrer, Published on Feb 12, 2013, How the court reporting machine, stenotype, stenograph machine works, that the court reporter, stenographer, uses.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Feb 9, 2017, Winter Storm System Hits the East Coast; Trump at Odds With His Supreme Court Nominee; Will Arnett Dishes on "The Lego Batman Movie." #PIP How many times, could a penalty be repeated by a referee, BiENveniDOs, Uploaded on Dec 16, 2008, mira cuantas veces se repite este penalti, un récord absoluto.


----------



## ourwater

Crate Opening! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Funnylegz Mortal Kombat 9 online matches 555, funnylegz, Published on Mar 13, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Гоняем на новой BMW M2 2016, IGM, Published on Nov 18, 2015, Новую модель оснастили 3,0-литровой твин-турбошестеркой, способной развить 370 л.с. мощности и 465 Н∙м пикового крутящего момента. В режиме «овербуста» отдача двигателя возрастает на 35 Н∙м до 500 Н∙м в диапазоне между 1450 и 4750 оборотов в минуту.


----------



## ourwater

Would You Give Your Cellphone & Password to The Police?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 9, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses the 9th circuit ruling on Trump’s Muslim ban and the possibility that visitors to the U.S. may have to give law enforcement their social media passwords with Host of America’s Lawyer Mike Papantonio. Then, Thom talks to Brian Darling of the Conservative Review and Sam Sacks of the District Sentinel about Neil Gorsuch calling Trump’s attacks on the court system “demoralizing” and the witch hunt against science and climate research. #PIP game-play


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Fortitude
- Colony


----------



## ourwater

Why Yanukovych’s Allies Won A Sanctions Battle In EU Court, Громадське Телебачення, Published on Feb 3, 2016, What You Need to Know:


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, David Horowitz: Trump's "'New Deal' for Black America" Will Blow up Dems' Base, Author and Freedom Center founder David Horowitz tells Larry about his new book, "Big Agenda," and says that Donald Trump's planned policies for African-American communities will fundamentally change U.S. politics. Plus, the latest on Trump's travel ban. #PIP

Monty Python - Bike Tour (parte 5/6) (LEGENDADO), Gente Estranha,Gente EstranPublished on Apr 26, 2013, Monty Python's Flying CircusSketch - Bike Tour (parte 5/6)Episódio: - 34 em contagem direta ou 0a


----------



## ourwater

Smart ways to solve aptitude questions #1 Conceptual approach - Aptitude shortcuts and tricks, mathtrix, Published on Oct 2, 2016, Topic


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Feb 9, 2017, Federal Appeals Court Rules Against Reinstating Trump's Immigration Ban; Protesters Fight for Deported Mother of 2; 4-Year-Old Girl Fighting for Her Life Shares Song to Inspire Everyone #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Persuasive Speech on Homelessness, itskaylana, Published on May 18, 2012, Speaker - KaylaClass - Communications 1, Public Speaking


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Feb 9, 2017, Going Beyond the Swipe, a Changing Trend in Online Dating; Oscar-Nominated '13th' Documentary's Provocative Message; George and Amal Clooney Reportedly Expecting Twins #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Blazers)


----------



## TryingMara

Married with Children


----------



## ourwater

[770] Retail sales get political, Boom Bust, Published on Feb 9, 2017 A judge has blocked a big merger between two of country's biggest insurance companies Anthem and Cigna. Another city has pulled their business from Wells Fargo citing their financing of the Dakota Access Pipeline. But construction for the controversial project has resumed and protests and legal battles are expected to continue, Alexey Yaroshevsky explains. And Manuel Rapalo tells us why SpaceX is slated to have a big 2017 after a number of mishaps in 2016. Then after the break, department store Nordstrom has dropped Ivanka Trump's products citing a dip in sales stretching back to last year -- Others say it's all politics of the pocketbook. #PIP

How To Move or Transfer Money from Paypal to Your Bank Account, Theresa Wagar, Published on Dec 4, 2012, Published on Dec 4, 2012, - Here is a quick tutorial on using PAYPAL. After you receive payments you often want to transfer the money to your bank account. Learn how


----------



## ourwater

MP2 1 1 91 GRANNY, CH CL, Published on Dec 13, 2015 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 2.9.2017, The Young Turks, Started streaming 16 hours ago #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

NPLFA #352 Commercials Political and Otherwise More Brainwashing, Non Partisan Liberty For All Media & Radio Network, Published on Oct 25, 2016, Source: #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

1935 Walter Snow Fighter Part 1.wmv, Larry Marmet, Uploaded on Mar 12, 2010, Circa 1935 Walter Snow Fighter 16mm silent movie made by the Walter Motor Truck Company to show the super traction and power of the Walter Snow Fighter as it opens roads in the snow belt of New York State. One section shows a four wheel drive conventional snow plow truck getting stuck and then pulled out by a Walter. Projected by a vintage Bell and Howell Filmosound Specialist 500 series to a glass bead screen and avi movie file recorded by a Canon S5is digital camera by Larry Marmet. Special thanks to Tom Watkins of Kovatch Mobile Equipment (KME) for loaning the film for preservation and digital archiving. Thanks go to Bill Stoddard for the projection equipment and hands on instruction.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Feb 10, 2017, Court Blocks Trump Bid to Reinstate Immigration Order; New Details in Death of US Woman in Panama; The Meghan Markle Effect on Fashion #PIP

Ultimate Dodgeball XBLIG Gameplay, Splazer Productions, Published on Jan 19, 2013, Ultimate Dodgeball XBLIG Gameplay


----------



## ourwater

Hyundai Motor Manufacturing Alabama Plant Tour, LetsTalkWheels, Uploaded on Feb 27, 2011 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Adam Liptak; Dev Patel; 'A United Kingdom', Adam Liptak of The New York Times. Oscar-nominated actor Dev Patel, the star of the new film "Lion." Director Amma Asante, and actors David Oyelowo and Rosamund Pike of the film "A United Kingdom." #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

False Dichotomy - Exploring False Dichotomies - Non Dual Awareness and Seeking Enlightenment, The Diamond Net, Published on Sep 24, 2016, In this video, I talk about ten common false dichotomies that have the illusion of truth but no existential truth to them. Exploring these false dichotomies will enable you to become aware of unconscious beliefs and assumptions which will open you up to new interpretations of reality and self. So, these types of inquiries help you look into new possibilities and seems to have a strong correlation with the breakthrough of enlightenment. If you're seeking enlightenment, this will be a helpful video to watch. Here are the false dichotomies I'm going over today, but there are many many more of them out there, so I may do more videos in the future.


1. Big/Small
2. Up/Down
3. Near/Far
4. New/Old
5. Creation/Destruction
6. Life/Death
7. Internal/External
8. Natural/Unnatural
9. Pleasure/Pain
10. Significance/Insignificance

Inquiring into these dichotomies should help you chip away at the illusions of the ego-consciouses paradigm.

Be sure to leave me a comment!


----------



## ourwater

Will the GOP Let You Keep Your Healthcare After All?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 10, 2017, Big Picture Panel: Alex Lawson, Social Security Works & Travis Korson, Madison Strategies. A series of raucous town halls has put Republicans looking to repeal Obamacare on the defensive. People are furious - but if there was one protester who summed up exactly what’s at stake in the entire debate about Obamacare - it was the woman who stood up and said that her Christian faith made her support healthcare reform. She said — “As a Christian, my whole philosophy in life is to pull up the unfortunate... So with the individual mandate, that’s what it does: The healthy people pull up the sick. If we take those people, and we put them in high-risk insurance pools, they’re costlier and there’s less coverage… So we are in effect punishing our sickest people.” This idea - that we all deserve healthcare because we are all in this together as Christians - is just a religious-context way of saying that healthcare is a human right, rather than the privilege Republicans say it should be. Which raises the question - if Republicans really believe in Christianity like they say they do - what are they doing trying to repeal Obamacare? Will they end up letting you keep your healthcare after all?


----------



## ourwater

New Girl, Homecoming, The gang heads to New York, where Jess meets Det. Jake Peralta (BROOKLYN NINE-NINE guest star Andy Samberg) and Schmidt believes he is being honored at his high school.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, David Oyelowo On Acting, Ava DuVernay, & True Love, Award-winning actor David Oyelowo unpacks some of his most indelible performances, explains his affinity for female directors, and discusses the uphill battle to be cast as a black protagonist In this thoughtful, wide-ranging conversation. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Patients Denied Prescribed Pain Medication by Pharmacies Possible DEA Quota, Sanford Silverman, Published on Jun 1, 2015, There is a public health crisis in Florida. As a result of over zealous enforcement of legislation which shut down illegal pill mils, many people suffering from chronic pain who desperately need their pain medication are having their prescriptions denied by pharmacies. Patients with legitimate doctor prescriptions for pain medications are now routinely turned away from pharmacies and are suffering unnecessarily because they are not getting the pain medications they need to manage their pain.Dr. Silverman, an authority on pain management comments that there is a tremendous amount of finger pointing going on about why this access problem is happening. The DEA maintains publicly that they do not restrict these controlled substances. The DEA SAYS they do not set quotas but some pharmaceutical wholesalers and pharmacies have said the DEA does in fact create quotas. The problem started about 2 years ago when legislation put pill mills out of business but in so doing made it very difficult for those with legitimate needs to obtain their pain meds. Removing illegal pill mills was a good thing but now the pendulum has shifted the other way and pharmacists are being forced to follow quotas. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Aqua Teen Hunger Force, She Creature, There's a monster living at the bottom of Carl's pool and the Mafia wants to take advantage of the situation.


----------



## ourwater

Syrian And Turkish Militaries Clashed, Israeli News Live, Published on Feb 9, 2017, In an unconfirmed report by Iranian news they are claiming that the syrian and Turkish militaries clashed near al-Bab today and ironically the Russian military bombed a turkish target near the same town - al-Bab. President Putin immediately reached out to President Erdogan expressing his condolences claim it was an accident but could the two instances be related?


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef JuniorQuest for the Apron, Part 1, Sixteen of the country’s finest junior home cooks compete for the title of MASTERCHEF!


----------



## ourwater

City health clinic robbed 3 times in 1 month, ABC 2 News - WMAR, Published on Jul 21, 2016, An east Baltimore health clinic was broken into for the third time in just one month.◂ #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Feb 10, 2017, Newly-Confirmed Education Secretary Betsy Devos Blocked From Entering DC School; Major California Reservoir Heavily Damaged; 6-Year-Old Boy Fights Battle of a Lifetime #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

DOOM: First Person Shooter., Luckycrow69, Published on Oct 6, 2016, Wow!!!! First things first. Find any survive, and blow the place to kingdom come. Enjoy the show. Please share and subscribe. To see more of this awesome world. Part 2 coming soon. Thanks always.


----------



## ourwater

PVB backflow test, Ian Shepard, Uploaded on Mar 12, 2009, PVB backflow test. testing of a pressure vacuum breaker assembly in a cross connection lab.


----------



## ourwater

►For Honor Knight Gameplay PS4◄ For Honor Open Beta Knight & All Classes Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 5 hours ago


----------



## SouthWest

Supergirl season 2 episode 10: We Can Be Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Suns)


----------



## TryingMara

Will & Grace


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The Blacklist S04E02&03
A303: Highway to the Sun
Tom Fort whisks us through the landscape around south west England's A303 road and 5,000 years of history, including a Neolithic traveller and a medieval murder mystery.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC NBA Basketball: Warriors vs. Thunder


----------



## ourwater

DCC seeking damages in Citifleet fraud case, Channel 39, Published on Dec 16, 2015, The $1.5m Citifleet fraud case is entering a new stage, with the Dunedin City Council seeking damages through the High Court.


----------



## ourwater

[771] The markets under President Trump, Boom Bust, Published on Feb 10, 2017, The Mainstream Media is missing the mark when it comes to reporting on Wall Street under President Donald Trump. Grant Williams of Real Vision TV seems to think so. Then after the break, Marina Portnaya explains that the U.S. is about to get their first new private passenger train in over a century. The country barely cracks the top 10 when it comes to fastest trains and infrastructure is way behind many parts of Europe and Asia. And a sugary drink tax in Philadelphia is going into effect sparking a new debate when it comes to excise taxes and government overreach.


----------



## ourwater

NFS Seacrest Tour?!? Where'd it Disappear To?, TechX Original, Published on Oct 7, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Agueda Johnston Middle School installs security cameras, kuamnews, Published on Apr 26, 2014, Agueda Johnston Middle School steps up to beef up the security at their school while DOE waits for GSA to request for bids for the Secure Our Schools Act.


----------



## ourwater

Snapchat Being Sued For Corrupting Children!? ft. David So, JustKiddingNews, Published on Aug 24, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Emma Watson On Jonathan Ross Show HD, sharranger, Published on Sep 30, 2012, Jonathan Ross comes to ITV1 for an all-new chat show with The Harry Potter star Emma Watson.


----------



## ourwater

The Donna Reed Show, The Fatal Leap, Alex's wild room-mate from college is getting married, and Alex is invited to the bachelor party. Donna doesn't like this idea at all. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

COZMIK AV5PM THURS BROWN COUNTY 911 WOESATAR, WLUK-TV FOX 11, Published on Jan 31, 2013, High employee turnover in the Brown County Public Safety Communications Center is raising safety concerns for the community. And it's a costly problem that has lingered for more than two years.


----------



## ourwater

Tyrant, My Brothers Keeper, While Barry’s decision to stay in Abbudin is met with mixed emotion, the discovery of new evidence connected to the attempted murder of Jamal threatens to drive a wedge between the two brothers. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Locked Out of Our House (WK 298.5) | Bratayley, Bratayley, Published on Sep 20, 2016


----------



## ourwater

6 People Wake Up In The Middle Of Surgery, SC Videos, Published on Jul 27, 2016


----------



## ourwater

►For Honor Peacekeeper Gameplay PS4◄ with 5tat! For Honor Open Beta All Classes Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 13 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

09 Sand, Learning Through Landscapes & Grounds for Learning, Published on Oct 3, 2013, There's a long tradition of providing sand play for children in the early years but recently primary schools have started to recognize the value of sand play for older children. Discover how children are benefitting and how schools are dealing with the practicalities.This video is one of a training series, free to download and use. Please use the appropriate notes:


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Always Accountable


----------



## cak

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## ourwater

Debutantes, MyDigitalRealm, Uploaded on Jan 28, 2012, The Duke and Duchess of Devonshire, the Duke of Wellington and Lady Macmillan recall the debutante season of 1939. They reveal how the upper classes' diaries were packed with invitations to luncheon parties, dances and social occasions such as Ascot, Henley and the Chelsea Flower Show, as women desperately sought wealthy husbands.While Europe was steeling itself in the face of fascist aggression, the upper-class marriage market was in full swing, and here the participants talk vividly about the parties, ballgowns and broken hearts.


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars, Orders, Fives is still trying to find answers regarding the mysterious actions of clone trooper Tup. Hoping to personally speak with chancellor Palpatine, Fives finds himself suddenly accused of trying to murder the chancellor.


----------



## ourwater

Does Staring At Screens Ruin Your Eyes?, DNews, Published on Feb 26, 2014, We've all grown up thinking that sitting too close to the television, or watching tv for too long is damaging to our eyes. But... that might not be the case! Trace is here to debunk some common vision myths that we've grown up believing.


----------



## ourwater

Can a doctor refuse to give me my medical records? - Free Legal Advice, Fellerman & Ciarimboli Law Firm, Published on Jun 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Family sues hospital for holding patient over unpaid bills, NTVUganda, Published on Sep 1, 2016, The family of a 30 year old man involved in an accident have sued International Hospital Kampala for allegedly detaining him against his will at the hospital.


----------



## ourwater

Cops, S24 E05


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC's NBA Basketball: Knicks vs. Spurs


----------



## ourwater

Lets Try: Tyranny Part 4. New conscripts. Allies in need. Break over to the wrong side., eXplorminate, Published on Nov 11, 2016, Cross Over!! When bad guys win!!


----------



## ourwater

Windows 10 - OneDrive: Getting Started, Brandon Neubert, Published on Jul 8, 2015, OneDrive is automatically built into Windows 10. If you've upgraded or updated your computer to Windows 10, OneDrive should already be functional for you. If you are first getting started with OneDrive or have a new computer running Windows 10, this video will help you get started syncing your files across devices.


----------



## ourwater

Angry Birds Toons 2013, omar rasel, Published on Apr 30, 2015, Angry Birds Toons 2013 Vol 1


----------



## ourwater

Monty Python Burglar Sketch, TheFullMontyPython, Uploaded on Dec 4, 2007, A man rings the doorbell and tells the woman who answers the door that he only wants to come in and steal a few things. Monty Python's Flying Circus.


----------



## ourwater

Australian researchers develop breakthrough in solar technology, New China TV, Published on Apr 30, 2016, Australian researchers are closer than ever to engineering "zero-energy" buildings following a breakthrough in flexible solar cells. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

How to install a electromagnetic lock for automatic swing door, LEADER Automatic Door, Published on Nov 6, 2016, Best solution for you automatic door system.“LEADER” automatic door is one of the Chinese professional developers and manufacturers for automatic doors, automatic windows and safety technology. We provide Automatic sliding doors operator, Automatic swing doors opener, Sliding gate opener, Swing gate operator for all residential use and commercial use, such as offices, shopping malls, banks,hospitals, hotels, restaurants,etc.We also supply complete access control systems for keeping your life and property more safety. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

[England Brexit] Brexit bill: vote & debate highlights in the uk parliament, Brexit News, Published on Feb 12, 2017, [England Brexit] Brexit bill: vote & debate highlights in the uk parliament


----------



## ourwater

Battlefield 4 multiplayer Horda80PL Xbox One gameplay vol.446, Bułka Chleba, Streamed live on Apr 22, 2016, Powered by AVerMedia.


----------



## ourwater

Gracepoint, Episode #1.8, As the search for Danny's killer continues, the Solano family tries to slowly adjust to life without their son by going back to work and school. Meanwhile, Susan Wright is brought in for questioning when the Gracepoint Journal uncovers some disturbing information about her. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week,Sun, Feb 12, 2017, Trump's Senior Policy Advisor Addresses Administration's 1st Efforts; Guests: Stephen Miller, Elijah Cummings, Bob Ferguson, Cokie Roberts, Grover Norquist, Jamal Simmons, Rich Lowry, Katrina vanden Heuvel #PIP game-play


----------



## SouthWest

Taboo episode 6, and Legion: Chapter 1


----------



## ourwater

DIY Invisible Ink Pen For Secret Messages - Back To School DIY Supplies, IdunnGoddess, Published on Aug 22, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Stock Market Index Education Nasdaq-100 Options Education, StockMarketFunding Trading School, Uploaded on Feb 6, 2012 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Gathering Storm - 1974 (Richard Burton, Robert Hardy), The World of Burton -Channel 2-, Published on May 23, 2014, The story of British prime minister Winston Churchill, focusing on his place in British life just prior to World War II.


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Feb 12, 2017, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Senior Policy Advisor to the President Stephen Miller, Sen. Ben Cardin (D-MD), U.S. Institute of Peace’s Nancy Lindborg & a Sunday Panel of Michael Needham, Juan Williams, Julie Pace, Laura Ingraham. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

How Internet Censorship Works, The Berkman Klein Center for Internet & Society, Published on Dec 4, 2012, The internet is not as free and open as we might think. How do governments, private companies, and internet service providers censor the internet? #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Bernie Sanders Calls CNN “Fake News” - And His Feed Is Cut Off, Mark Dice, Published on Feb 11, 2017, CNN “accidentally” cut off Bernie Sander’s feed the second he jokingly called them fake news, in a hilarious coincidence and the latest blow to the ego of the Counterfeit News Network. Media analyst Mark Dice has the story. by Mark Dice. Do not download or re-upload this video in whole or in part to any channel or other platform, or it will be removed for copyright violations and your account terminated. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Community Services Example Counselling Role Play, otencomserv, Published on Nov 26, 2014, OTEN TAFE NSW Example Counselling role play. This is an example of a introduction to counselling role play. This is not a formal counselling session. This video can be used for the unit Work Within a Structured Counselling Framework #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The BFG [2016] #PIP game-play


----------



## Were

Family Guy S06E04 Stewie Kills Lois, and the next episode: Lois Kills Stewie.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Rock in the Road


----------



## jengem

Toad Licker said:


> The Walking Dead: Rock in the Road


Yes! Great show, glad it's back!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The Blacklist S?E? - I forget
Alone S03E05&06
Supernatural S12E09
EastEnders
Panorama - Current affairs programme, featuring interviews and investigative reports on a wide variety of subjects. This one was about a few prisons in the UK and the drugs and conditions of the inmates etc.


----------



## littleghost

ourwater said:


> Gracepoint, Episode #1.8, As the search for Danny's killer continues, the Solano family tries to slowly adjust to life without their son by going back to work and school. Meanwhile, Susan Wright is brought in for questioning when the Gracepoint Journal uncovers some disturbing information about her. #PIP game-play


Did you know Gracepoint is a remake of the British series Crosschurch? It's interesting, it stars the same guy, he just talks with a British accent in one of them. I think he's actually Scottish and fakes the American accent. The storyline is almost identical.
http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/gra...aptation-differs-british-original-1201265784/


----------



## littleghost

Oxygen is showing a Valentine's marathon of "Snapped", which is all about women who snap and kill their husbands or boyfriends. Guess it's something to make the singles feel better on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Dark Choco

How to Get Away With Murder s3e12


----------



## ourwater

Math Antics - Multiplying Fractions,, mathantics, Published on Apr 17, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Feb 13, 2017, Adele, Beyonce Steal the Show at 2017 Grammys; 11-Year-Old Motivational Speaker Appears Live on 'GMA' #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Battlefront Heroes Vs Villains 523, Clayton Howe, Published on Jan 3, 2017, Star Wars™


----------



## ourwater

History of NEED FOR SPEED (1994-2015), GTA Mods, Gameplays & More, Published on Jun 17, 2015, History of NEED FOR SPEED - 1080p 60fps


----------



## ourwater

[772] The Fight for Family Leave, Boom Bust, Published on Feb 13, 2017, Evacuations are underway in California after one of the nation's largest dams threatens homes. Drought stricken California is now facing catastrophic floods. And Clint Arthur, author of What They Teach You at The Wharton Business School breaks down how powerful costume and consistency can be to power and success. Then after the break, Lindsay France talks with Hadley Heath Manning about the fight for Family Leave or Maternity Leave and how there's a growing debate to make it happen. Some say the responsibility is on the government, private sector or the individual. Afterwards, Manuel Rapalo breaks down how keeping your data secure and encrypted is turning into big business for tech companies.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 2.13.2017, The Young Turks, Started streaming 12 hours ago #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Hawks vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

GOP Unveils A New National Voter Suppression Plan..., The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 13, 2017, Valerie Ervin, Working Families Party & Kymone Freeman, We Act Radio/Black Lives Matter DC. Trump aide Stephen Miller made his rounds on the Sunday morning news shows to declare that huge numbers of people voted illegally and that Trump "will not be questioned." Is the GOP about to unveil a national voter suppression program?


----------



## ourwater

Is Trump About to Come For You & Your Pot?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 13, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses the Trump administration’s war on drugs and what it means for states’ marijuana legalization with Lt. Commander Diane Goldstein (Ret.). Then, Thom talks to Valerie Ervin of the Working Families Party and Kymone Freeman of We Act Radio about adviser Stephen Miller’s comments on the judiciary, and Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach advising Trump to crack down on voter fraud. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Feb 13, 2017, President Trump and Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau glossed over their differences on Syrian refugees; Major wireless companies return to offering unlimited data plans; Roughly 2,800 dogs vie to be America's top dog #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Stephen Dorff On ‘Wheeler,’ Jack Nicholson, & Losing His Brother, Stephen Dorff is all candor as he opens up about transforming into Bryson Wheeler in his latest film, his future in country music, & the circumstances surrounding his brother’s recent death. Plus, the actor on reviving Deacon Frost for a ‘Blade’ sequel.


----------



## ourwater

Pokémon, Air Time, Following his victory against Whitney, Ash and the others sit down to have breakfast at the Goldenrod City Pokémon Center. Suddenly a man, who introduces himself as the producer of Pokétalk Radio, invites Ash to an interview at their radio show, saying all trainers who defeat Whitney must come for an interview.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, Feb 13, 2017, Michael Flynn Resigns as Trump's National Security Adviser; Parents of Boy Killed on Kansas Water Slide Recall Horrific Day; Metallica Reveals How Grammy Awards Duet With Lady Gaga Happened; Why Adele Started Over Her George Michael Tribute at the Grammys


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, Fatzcarraldo, When all the fast food restaurants in Springfield become healthy, Homer turns to the last bastion of greasy food for comfort!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The Blacklist S04E07&08
Further back in time for Dinner - 
The Robshaw family discover a surprising decade of progress and optimism as they journey through the 30s. Their larder is now stuffed with familiar brands and healthy dinners.
The Walking Dead S07E09


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Feb 14, 2017, National Security Adviser Michael Flynn Resigns; UConn women's basketball team notches 100th straight win; Luke Evans dishes on 'Beauty and the Beast' live on 'GMA' #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars The Freemaker Adventures, Showdown on Hoth, The race for the Kyber Saber Crystals comes to an exciting finish on Hoth.


----------



## ourwater

Lego Star Wars: The Freemaker Adventures, Duel of Destiny, Rowan & Naare engage in a light saber duel that has galactic consequences.


----------



## ourwater

Lego Star Wars: The Freemaker Adventures, Return of the Kyber Saber, The explosive final battle for the Kyber Saber comes down to Rowan vs Naare vs the Emperor!


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Peter's Def Jam, The guys get together to make a podcast, but Peter decides to become the DJ on his own. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Go Behind the Scenes of Blair Witch with Cast and Crew (2016), FilmIsNow Movie Bloopers & Extras, Published on Sep 5, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ER, Shifting Equilibrium, On Neela's last day at County, she has doubts as to whether she is making the right decision. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

KotK! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄, King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, The Brain Series: Childhood Adversity, Nobel Laureate Eric Kandel of Columbia University, Charles Nelson of Harvard Medical School, Kimberly Noble of Columbia University, Ken Dodge of Duke University, Michael Meaney of McGill University and Deborah Temkin of Child Trends.


----------



## ourwater

►For Honor Lawbringer Gameplay PS4◄ For Honor Lawbringer & Other Classes Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 58 minutes ago


----------



## ourwater

NCIS: Los Angeles, Enemy Within, A Latino day laborer dies, and a lieutenant commander in Naval intelligence disappears; Callen and company investigate; G and Sam find evidence suggesting an assassination plot against a visiting Venezuelan politician; the team thwart it. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis, The Siege, Part 2, A new military contingent from Earth is sent to take command of Atlantis and defend it from the impending Wraith attack.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Cenk Uygur: Democratic Party Neutered by Corporate Cash, The Young Turks' Cenk Uygur blasts Democratic politicians who accept big corporate donations while ignoring the progressive base. His new initiative 'Justice Democrats' seeks to change that. He joins Larry with the details. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Feb 14, 2017, Flynn forced to resign after what the Trump administration calls an erosion of trust; New US sanctions are announced against Venezuela's vice president; 7-year-old boy shares his favorite foods to help needy families #PIP

Smarter Balanced Assessments: Meet Clara, MediaOperationsCenter SeattlePublicSchools, Published on Mar 16, 2015, This video is about Smarter Balanced Assessments at Seattle Public Schools. Visit


----------



## ourwater

Top 10 Best Selling Blu-Ray Players 2017, Topinds, Published on Dec 26, 2016, 10 Best Blu-Ray Players 2017 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, Bob Actually, Tina, Gene and Louise find themselves wound up in chaos caused by the approaching Valentine's Day. #PIP game-play


----------



## catcharay

Santa clarita diet. It's kind of fun.


----------



## ourwater

[773] Economy recovers, but many still left behindnation's growing economy, but the impact isn't reaching everyone. Manuel Rapalo breaks down what Yellen had to say. And Lindsay France goes more in depth with CEO of Euro Pacific Capital Peter Schiff. Mexico might be taking a stand against Donald Trump's talk on NAFTA, one senator from Mexico wants to start buying corn from South America as an alternative. Then after the break, Brigida Santos tells us about the dam overflowing in Oroville, California and why state officials may have known about the dam's issues going back 12 years.


----------



## ourwater

Homeschooling: Should the State Subsidize It?- Learn Liberty, Learn Liberty, Published on Jan 25, 2017, Should homeschooling parents receive compensation under school choice systems like vouchers? Erica Smith of the Institute for Justice says "absolutely."


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture RT live stream, The Big Picture RT, Streamed live 9 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Feb 14, 2017, Breaking Point: Venezuela's Horrific Food, Medicine Shortage; Inside Venezuela's Repressive Regime #PIP

Hopkins High School: How to request a transcript from Naviance Family Connection, Hopkins.HighSchool Counseling, Published on Sep 4, 2015, How to request a transcript on Naviance Family Connection


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Outsiders
~ The Walking Dead
~ Reign


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Blue Plate Fate


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Elementary S05E11
Supernatural S12E09&10


----------



## RyanM

Rick and Morty...been re-watching some of the old episodes while I patiently/impatiently wait for the show to return


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UCL: Bayern Munich vs Arsenal


----------



## ourwater

Bella and the Bulldogs, Player Hater, When Troy starts to date Bella's nemesis, Charlotte, Bella decides to put their differences aside. However after Bella finds out Charlotte is actually using Troy, she struggles to break the news to her friend. #PIP

Call Recording Compliance Update - PCI DSS, HIPAA, Dodd Frank and Solutions, VPIVideoCenter, Published on Jun 25, 2015, To avoid costly violations and ensure customer credibility, you need to be aware of many of the new and evolving call recording laws, regulations and industry compliance standards that most profoundly affect contact centers.Watch and learn about the latest call recording requirements related to PCI DSS (Payment Card Industry Data Security Standard), HIPAA (Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act) and Dodd-Frank. We will also explore how to properly implement the right compliance call recording solution to help protect your data from falling into the wrong hands, and avoid the steep consequences associated with non-compliance and security breaches.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Feb 15, 2017, FBI Investigates Reported Connections Between Trump Campaign and Russia; Half-brother of Kim Jong Un killed in poison spray attack; Rick Astley performs 'Together Forever' #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

A Front Row Seat To Trump's Reality Show..., The Big Picture RT, Birth & Death Rate, Published on Feb 14, 2017, Big Picture Panel: Our panel guests Justin Duckham and Bryan Pruitt will discuss what may be a national security disaster at Trump's Mar-A-Lago open-air situation room #PIP

InteractiuSchool, Uploaded on Aug 8, 2011, Birth & Death Rate.Saint George's School. Bogota, Colombia.


----------



## ourwater

The Middle, Sorry Not Sorry, Frankie and Mike's fights negatively impact the kids.


----------



## ourwater

Playing w/ My Bro! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; 'Crashing', Judd Apatow leads a discussion about the impact of Donald Trump’s presidency with Maggie Haberman of The New York Times; GQ special correspondent, Keith Olbermann; and Republican strategist, Ed Rollins. "Crashing" with Pete Holmes and Artie Lang. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Is the Two State Solution Over, Israeli News Live, Published on Feb 15, 2017, President Trump in an historic meeting with PM Netanyahu seems to suggest that no Two State solution would be necessary to achieve a peace deal for the Palestinians. This all amidst a relentless attack on President Trumps administrartion


----------



## ourwater

Need for speed update stream!, Nava Gaming, Streamed live on Nov 25, 2015, Hey guys this is my FIRST stream with camera! which means need for speed is on an other level! this video shows me enjoying and going over the new need for speed update. Thanks for watching , don't


----------



## SouthWest

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine season 7 episode 26: What You Leave Behind Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Regis Philbin On Kathie Lee & Kelly, Best Interviews, and Trump, In a wide-ranging conversation between two broadcasting giants, Larry King welcomes buddy Regis Philbin to discuss life in retirement, career highlights, and, of course, former co-hosts Kathie Lee Gifford and Kelly Ripa.


----------



## ourwater

Can you go to jail for committing an "infraction"?, Shouse Law Group Channel, Published on Aug 21, 2013, More info at www.shouselaw.com/infraction.html‎ an infraction here in California, is a criminal offense which is punishable by only a fine. They do not subject an offender to incarceration or to being placed on probation under California's probation laws. The most common examples of infractions are moving violations, such as: Vehicle Code 22350 VC speeding, and Vehicle Code 21801 VC unsafe left or u-turn.In this video, a group of Los Angeles, San Diego and San Bernardino criminal defense lawyers discuss potential employment consequences of an infraction, and defense strategies that they have used effectively, to fight infractions for their clients.


----------



## ourwater

[772] Janet Yellen testifies for a second day on Capitol Hill today about the markets, Boom Bust, Published on Feb 15, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Plants Vs Zombies Garden Warefare - Vanquished Confirmed with Cammando Pea - game tips, Game On, Published on Dec 16, 2014, Plants Vs Zombies Gargen Warfare: First Impressions with Kill Confirmed game play using the crazt Commando Pea. Live commentary, rapid fire and game tips.


----------



## ourwater

New Girl, Operation: Bobcat, On Valentine’s Day, Jess tries to convince the gang that she is perfectly content being single.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE 2.15.2017, The Young Turks, Started streaming 6 hours ago #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Olympic Hide and Seek Final - Monty Python's Flying Circus, Monty Pytho,, Published on Feb 22, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Trump...YUGE Gift to America's Big Oil Lobby, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 15, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to Travis Korson of Madison Strategies and Alex Pfeiffer of the Daily Caller about Trump signing away regulations on the oil industry, Andrew Puzder withdrawing from his nomination to Labor Secretary, and what Trump really means when he says “America First.” Then, Thom discusses NAFTA and its effect on Mexico with Economist Mark Weisbrot.


----------



## ourwater

9 1 9 1 Mitigation policy subsidies 12 4089, course back, Published on Apr 22, 2015


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Expanse
~ The Path
~ Blindspot
~ The 100


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Feb 15, 2017, Labor secretary nominee withdraws from confirmation process; Donald Trump welcomes Israeli PM Benjamin Netanyahu to the White House; The story behind a 'Made in America' spicy treat #PIP

McHale's Navy, Send This Ensign to Camp, Struck on the head, during a Japanese raid, Parker develops regressive amnesia, and thinks he's returned to his childhood days at summer camp. McHale and the guys must then try to keep the Ensign out of sight, long enough to think of a way to cure him, before the Fleet Medical Officer arrives, to examine him.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Feb 15, 2017, Questions surround Trump associates' reported communications with Russia; Inside one of world's largest mermaid convention's fin-tastic weekend; Justin Bieber might have thrown shade at The Weeknd #PIP

Narcos: Cartel Wars - Gameplay 134 Good 2x Defend My Base & Finca, E1PEM - DroidGameplays, Published on Feb 12, 2017, Narcos: Cartel Wars - Gameplay 134 Good 2x Defend My Base & FincaPower. Loyalty. Warfare. Product.


----------



## ourwater

Minions 1 hour video for kid, Kẻ Điên rồ, Published on Jan 24, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Daily Show With Trevor Noah, Thu, Feb 9, 2017, Musician and author Laura Jane Grace stops by The Daily Show to discuss her new book "Tranny".


----------



## ourwater

65 Bomb - Battlefield 4, XfactorGaming, Published on Aug 3, 2016, Rpgs are flying and infantry are dying. Welcome back to some Battlefield 4 where the Accipitor can be a force.


----------



## ourwater

Police Raid Voter Registration Office, The Young Turks, Published on Published on Oct 26, 2016Police recently raided a voter registration office in a predominantly black area of Indiana. They claim they needed to investigate voter fraud. The party whining the most about a rigged election is actively rigging the election against African-Americans. Cenk Uygur and John Iadarola, hosts of The Young Turks, break it down. Tell us what you think in the comment section below. "Roughly 45,000 newly registered voters in Indiana — almost all of whom are black — may not be allowed to vote next month after state police targeted the state’s largest voter registration drive, forcing it to shut down its operation.Police raided the Indiana Voter Registration Project (IVRP) offices on October 4, seizing documents and equipment and forcing the group to cease its get-out-the-vote efforts one week before the end of the state’s registration period. Bill Buck, a spokesperson for the liberal nonprofit Patriot Majority USA which runs the IVRP, told ThinkProgress that IVRP could have registered about 5,000 more voters in that additional week.The IVRP is still unsure whether the 45,000 people it registered will be permitted to vote this year, or how the state will handle their applications while the police investigation is ongoing. Bill Bursten, chief public information officer for the Indiana State Police, told ThinkProgress that law enforcement is investigating whether IVRP violating fraud and forgery laws.”* Oct 26, 2016


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The Blacklist S04E10&E11


----------



## ourwater

Découverte #61: WRC6, le test éclairé et argumenté ! [FR ᴴᴰ], Brittany Dunaway, Published on Oct 25, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000, Monster A-Go-Go, The search for an astronaut on an alien planet.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Supernatural S12E11


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Jazz)


----------



## ourwater

Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City - Inserted Evil (Marketing Viral / Viral Campaign) #22, Resident Evil Database | Horror Database, Published on Oct 22, 2014, Obrigado por assistir! Thanks for watching!(Acessos no canal antigo: 563) #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Allo Allo
Only Fools n Horses


----------



## TryingMara

Criminal Minds


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Fortitude 
~ Colony


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Feb 16, 2017, Trump Calls Michael Flynn a "Wonderful Man"; Trump Faces Fading GOP Support in Congress; We Are "GMA:" How Educators Helped Rebuild a Community Following Hurricane Matthew. #PIP

Defenders of the Earth, Terror in Time , Ming unleashes a parasitic, life-killing mutant on the Defenders and sends them back in time in a plan to eliminate the Defenders and destroy all life on earth from the early days..


----------



## ourwater

Chemist Sketch - Monty Python's Flying Circus, Monty Python, Published on Dec 7, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Feb 16, 2017, Gigi Gorgeous' Doc 'This Is Everything' Gives Raw Look into Her Life; Mariah Carey Rocks First Live Performance Since Disastrous NYE Show #PIP

Stunt Race FX - SNES Gameplay, SNESguide.com, Uploaded on Feb 28, 2010


----------



## HenDoggy

Gomorrah


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Former GOP Rep.: This Is a White House in Crisis; Trump's Team 'ill-equipped' for Job., Former U.S. Rep. David Jolly (R-FL) says Donald Trump's White House team is ill-equipped for the job at hand and have helped create the crisis surrounding the President. Plus, the latest on the U.S. response to North Korea's missile launch. #PIP

►For Honor Valkyrie Gameplay PS4◄ For Honor Valkyrie & Other Classes Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 8 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars - Yoda vs. Palpatine HD quality, CPGamers, Published on Apr 12, 2015, We do not own any music or footage displayed in this video, they belong to DisneyBe sure to like, comment and subscribe for more awesome videos!


----------



## ourwater

Good Luck Charlie, Duncan vs. Duncan, Teddy and PJ decide to throw a house party.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Flynn Resignation; Thomas Friedman; Damien Chazelle, Al Hunt leads a discussion about the resignation of national security adviser Michael Flynn. Thomas Friedman of The New York Times. Thomas Kail interviewing Damien Chazelle, director and screenwriter of the musical film “La La Land.” #PIP

What Is Refinancing? | Financial Terms, Howcast, Published on Sep 22, 2011


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Feb 16, 2017, Businesses across the country shut down for A Day Without Immigrants protests; Two teenage girls killed while hiking in Indiana; The Smithsonian's National Zoo sends off Bao Bao the panda #pip

K D1a Kindergarten Dance Lesson 1, Warm up, Liane Rundle Brouillette, Published on Aug 14, 2013, This video clip shows the warm-up to the first dance lesson in a series of 9 kindergarten dance lessons.


----------



## ourwater

Child Predators - Undercover Police Sting | A Current Affair, Straya Vice, Published on Jul 29, 2016, The online predators preying on your children.


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior, Quest for the Apron, Pt. 2, The remaining junior chefs compete for the final 12 spots in the Top 20 making dishes ranging from cupcakes, to steak and lobster. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

How Its Made S08E06 Pistons Paint Rollers Parachutes Chimneys, How Its Made, Published on Dec 28, 2016


----------



## ourwater

How to set up a Google Maps Business Listing, GlobalEdgeMarketing, Uploaded on Jan 13, 2009


----------



## ourwater

Hero House Cat Saves Boy From Dog Attack - Today Show - May 15 2014, Television Definition, Published on May 15, 2014, Cat Saves Boy From Dog Attack - Family's Feline Comes To The RescueHero House Cat - Family Speaks Out After Cat Saves Boy


----------



## ourwater

Enigma II Encryption Machine & Puzzle - encode & decode cipher, dj51florida, Published on Aug 2, 2014


----------



## ourwater

[772] Janet Yellen testifies for a second day on Capitol Hill today about the markets, Boom Bust, Published on Feb 15, 2017


----------



## SouthWest

Supergirl season 2 episode 11: The Martian Chronicles


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Bulls)


----------



## ourwater

Crate Opening! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 44 minutes ago


----------



## millenniumman75

The Jeffersons


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Feb 17, 2017, Trump Spars with Media at Press Conference; Man Arrested for Plotting to Bomb Target Stores; Ex-Wife of Man Convicted for Son's Hot-Car Death Speaks Out. #PIP 

Review of 2/17/08 Tornado Outbeak, Prattville, Alabama - 2/08, Bamawxcom, Uploaded on Dec 17, 2009, Review of 2/17/08 Tornado Outbeak, Prattville, Alabama


----------



## millenniumman75

One Day at a Time


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Dan Bucatinsky On ‘24: Legacy,’ Politics, & Lisa Kudrow, Actor-writer-producer Dan Bucatinsky discusses tackling politics in the era of Trump on ‘24: Legacy,’ LGBTQ representation in TV & film, and how to push producing partner Lisa Kudrow’s buttons. Plus, why the artist can’t get enough of fart jokes.


----------



## ourwater

[774] Is America at risk of another Oroville Dam Crisis?, Boom Bust, Published on Feb 17, 2017, Donald Trump vows to give funding to America's transportation department, but can he deliver on his promise? #PIP

Russian Emergency Ration "Marine Pro" - Taste Test, Taras Kul, Published on Aug 26, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Pothole Invasion - Potholes Behaving Badly, TVman1981, Published on Feb 10, 2017, Stanley Roberts looks at an invasion of potholes which have infested Bay Area roadways. People are pointing the blame at state officials but ho is really to blame.


----------



## ourwater

How The EPA Will Change Under Pruitt, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 17, 2017, Naomi Ages, Greenpeace USA. Scott Pruitt has made it clear he wants to destroy the Environmental Protection Agency, and now Trump and the Republicans in Congress have put him in charge.


----------



## ourwater

Ramona Marquez - Outnumbered S2 bloopers, RamonaSmilesxo, Uploaded on Jul 2, 2010, NO COPYRIGHT INFRINGMENT INTENDEDRamona marquez as Karen in the hit comedy series Outnumbered.


----------



## ourwater

Was Trump’s Presser Exactly What His Base Wanted?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 17, 2017, Sam Bennett, Political Strategist/Ascend & Scott Greer, The Daily Caller. Trump's 77-minute press conference was a disaster - or exactly what his base wanted to see?


----------



## ourwater

Blitz Chess #162 - Benoni - A pawn sacrifice for better piece play, ChessTrainer, Published on Mar 2, 2015


----------



## ourwater

For Trump's Racist Base, Yesterday's Presser Was a YUGE Success..., The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 17, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses Scott Pruitt’s confirmation to head the EPA and what it means for environmental protections in the United States with Naomi Ages of Greenpeace. Then, Thom talks to Scott Greer of the Daily Caller and political strategist Sam Bennett about Trump’s bizarre press conference and interaction with the media, and a House vote paving the way to defund Planned Parenthood.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Feb 17, 2017, Intense stand-off between a man with a rifle and police in Oakland; Dangerous rainstorms in the West thought to be the worst in years; 13-year-old goes on a game show and wins big


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: This Side of Paradise


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Feb 17, 2017, Private Detective Claims to Use Supposed Psychic Powers to Solve Crimes; Britney biopic star says movie is 'a love letter' to pop princess; Internet celebrity twins make New York Fashion Week debut


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Only Fools and Horses
BBC News
BBC Doc on Russian football hooligans and the upcoming World Cup being held there.
Aaand a bit of porn, I'm not gonna lie


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN College Basketball: Florida vs. Mississippi State


----------



## ourwater

Monty Python - Rugby and Football Matches, feraldarryl, Uploaded on Feb 21, 2007, By request... from Monty Python's Flying Circus - Derby Town Council XV vs. New Zealand All Blacks Rugby Match; Bournemouth Gynaecologists vs. Watford Long John Silver Impersonators Football Match


----------



## ourwater

I30 - Stermy vs Cypher - Upper Bracket Round4 - Quake4 1.4.1 Tournament -1080p, decebal01US, Uploaded on Dec 10, 2011, This is the Belkin Multiplay I-30 Quake4 Tournament held on 7th of April 2007. The matches where played in a best of three (BO3) format and the had to use the 1.4.1 BETA patch with q4max 0.78a


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace, Dennis in Gypsyland, Mr. Wilson’s article about gypsies is returned with the request that he get to know them better through further research.


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Road to India, Brian falls in love with a tech support worker in India, so he and Stewie travel there to find her.


----------



## ourwater

Monty Python's Complete Waste of Time - Gameplay, Teppica, Uploaded on May 6, 2011, PC game from 1994. Created by 7th Level, Inc.


----------



## ourwater

CNN Tonight with Don Lemon ¦ 2⁄17⁄17 ¦ Trump calls 'Fake News' Media 'Enemy of The American People', Gazetteer, Published on Feb 18, 2017 #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

Best. Ever.: Best. Pizza. Ever.


----------



## ourwater

Canadian Journalist Expose - The MSM LIES about the Syrian War on Terror - December 9th 2016, Martin D Metdubbelss, Published on Dec 14, 2016“War Diary” project | UN | December 9th 2016


----------



## ourwater

Driving from Zürich City to Embrach /Switzerland/ 04.2014/ FullHD, nils169, Published on Apr 11, 2014Nice driving weather


----------



## ourwater

H1Z1 KotK! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Den Vita Stenen, ****et


----------



## ourwater

The Addams Family, Gomez, The Reluctant Lover, Pugsley is in love with his teacher, Miss Dunbar, and tries to woo her by copying and sending one of Gomez's old love letters, getting his father into a variety of compromising positions.


----------



## ourwater

Afraid of the Dark [1992] #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, The New Adventures of Old Tom, Peter gets lost in the mall overnight after his family abandons him.


----------



## ourwater

GTA 5 LSPDFR SP #115 - Undercover Cop, Jeff Favignano, Published on Feb 12, 2016▼▼READ THE DESCRIPTION!▼▼T-shirt and Hoodies are on sale now!


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Dakota Johnson, Willie Geist, Paper Route, Seth welcomes Dakota Johnson, Willie Geist and Paper Route.


----------



## ourwater

Railroad History: "King of the Rails" 1915 General Electric, Jeff Quitney, Published on Apr 27, 2013 #PIP game-play


----------



## Vladislavkari

Bob's burgers. Tina belcher is my spirit animal.


----------



## ourwater

When your phone rings on live tv... EPIC answer, Nintendó P, Published on Jul 30, 2014, epic reaction of mobile phone ringing in vietnamese live broadcast


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, Deep Space Homer, In an effort to increase the dismal television ratings for their space launches, NASA decides to send an ordinary man into space, and Homer is chosen for the task.


----------



## ourwater

Hilary Clinton Coughs to Avoid Question, sarcastik01, Uploaded on Feb 22, 2008, Reporter asks Hilary what her husband role will be in the compaign moving forward and to avoid answering she coughs until they run out of time


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Apr 7, 2016, Presidential candidates battle for New York; two patients escape from psychiatric hospital; 4-year-old boy helps save his mother's life.


----------



## ourwater

1934 Elections Training Video, Allegheny County, Published on May 19, 2015, In honor of Election Day, check out this elections training video from 1934. Make sure you pay attention the parties listed on the machine, and don't miss the woman stopping mid-vote to powder her nose. (There is no sound!)


----------



## ourwater

Need For Speed Shoutouts Road to 225, AidenPlays, Streamed live on Jan 7, 2017, Hello, I am that channel that plays any ps4 game once or twice! I also am playing Mario Kart Wii, (I don't like MK8, and MK7 is a meh)... I am also much better at MKWii than those games, especially MK7.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Only Fools and Horses S03E05&6&7


----------



## TryingMara

Billions


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA All-Star Saturday


----------



## karenw

That's so... 1985


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

^ Only Fools and Horses S04E01&02 

Dark Matter S02E05&06

@*TryingMara* - That's with Brody/Brodie? from Homeland isn't it? (Can't remember his actual name). Is it any good?


----------



## TryingMara

@whereistheoffswitch. Yep, Brody (Damian Lewis) is one of the main characters. I like him and I'm a big Paul Giamatti fan, so I figured I should give it a try. Unfortunately it was an episode from mid season and I haven't seen the previous ones, so I was kind of lost. I'm looking forward to starting from the beginning.


----------



## SouthWest

Legion: Chapter 2, and Abstract: The Art of Design episode 1 on Netflix


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA All Star Game


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Feb 19, 2017, Rand Paul Discusses Working With Trump Administration; Guests: Rand Paul, Adam Schiff, Corey Lewandowski, Robby Mook


----------



## ourwater

The Woes of Planning a Nontraditional Wedding, Life as a PA, Published on Jan 23, 2016, Ahhhhhhh wedding planning is so frustrating! I'll tell you all about my nontraditional wedding planning woes including where we're getting married, my wedding dress shopping fiasco, introduce you to Cooper, and, as always, finish with some outtakes


----------



## ourwater

Out of State Vehicle Registration - Yucaipa Car Registration, All In One Vehicle Registration Service, Published on Nov 28, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Punky Brewster - What's Your Sign (Part 1), punkybrewster4ever, Uploaded on Dec 7, 2010, Punky Brewster - What's Your Sign (Part 1)Season 4. Air Date: 05-26-1988.


----------



## ourwater

Tetris - PS3 Version LEVEL 15 COMPLETE, WackyJack3y, Published on Aug 13, 2012


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Budget Bonanza


----------



## ourwater

The Amazing World of Gumball, The Password, Gumball and Darwin are shocked to discover that Anais is Dad's favourite child. Mom has forced Dad to install a password on the computer. The pop-up clue advises them that the password is the name of Dad's favorite child. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, 11:59, A look back at her ancestor’s history does not give Janeway the whole story.


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Feb 19, 2017, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” White House Chief of Staff Reince Priebus, Rush Limbaugh & a Sunday Panel of Karl Rove, Mo Elleithee, Charles Lane, Kimberley Strassel.


----------



## ourwater

Questions raised about doctor's incentive program, CBS 4 News Rio Grande Valley, Published on Apr 25, 2012, Questions are being raised about an incentive program that was set up to bring quality doctors to 'under-served' areas.


----------



## ourwater

Filing a General Inquiries Support Request in My VMware (OLD), VMwareKB, Published on Oct 19, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Paul Ryan Town Hall Answers Questions About Healthcare and repeal of Obamacare, merlyn harrod, ublished on Feb 15, 2017, Paul Ryan Town Hall - Answers Questions About Healthcare and repeal of Obamacare. #PIP game-play


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Reign
~ Homeland
~ The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, The Cad and the Hat, Bart decides to betray Lisa, leaving him to literally deal with his guilt; Springfield is astonished to learn that Homer is an incredible chess player.


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Mardi Gras Mad


----------



## ourwater

Deadly Women, Ruthless Revenge, Revenge is a dish best served cold, and for these Deadly Women, it is the motto by which they live their lives, exacting their vengeance in cold blood when they kill and commit ‘Ruthless Revenge’.


----------



## ourwater

NES Longplay [563] Volleyball, Highway Racing, Published on Jul 6, 2015


----------



## Wanderlust26

Breaking Bad. The first few episodes were slow for me but after that I've been hooked!


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, There's No Business Like Mr. Business Business, When Gayle's cat lands a deal with pet agent Ian Amberson, Bob learns that Linda might have been secretly helping fun the cat's career.


----------



## ourwater

Monty Python, Season 2, Episode 7 - 1, ESMR, Uploaded on Apr 29, 2007, sorry for the long waits


----------



## ourwater

Monty Python, Season 2, Episode 7 - 2, ESMR, Uploaded on Apr 29, 2007, 7 / 2


----------



## ourwater

Monty Python, Season 2, Episode 7 - 3, ESMR, Uploaded on Apr 29, 2007, 73


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

TryingMara said:


> @*whereistheoffswitch* . Yep, Brody (Damian Lewis) is one of the main characters. I like him and I'm a big Paul Giamatti fan, so I figured I should give it a try. Unfortunately it was an episode from mid season and I haven't seen the previous ones, so I was kind of lost. I'm looking forward to starting from the beginning.


I hate it when that happens. I did that with Breaking Bad. I opened up the File S01E01 but the window wasn't large enough and I ended up watching S01E011 and I thought "Damn!! wth is going on?!"


----------



## Mik3

Friday Night Lights (season 1)...all the feels...emotional...astounding...beautiful television.


----------



## ourwater

How to Get Past a Forced Software Update on the Amazon Fire TV, AFTVnews, Published on Nov 14, 2014


----------



## ourwater

-Nine, eight, seven, six,five, four, three, two,Dennis the Menace (1959), Junior Astronaut, Mr. Wilson is named chairman of a saving-stamps campaign for the Junior Astronauts and arranges a contest at Dennis’ school to win a trip to Cape Canaveral to meet an astronaut.


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, Stan Has Puppies, Part 1, Stan discovers that Princess is pregnant!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: New Best Friends


----------



## ourwater

216 US vs 64 Japanese warships - A series of dramatic WWII battles, History Channel Documentary, Published on Jul 19, 2015, In anticipation of an Allied invasion of the Philippines, Japanese commander devised a brilliant plan and a secret weapon to counter the United States' overwhelming military might. Would it be enough to overcome Admiral William Halsey's heavily reinforced protection forces?In October 1944, U.S. troops invaded Leyte Gulf in the Philippines. It was the opening move to recapture the Philippines, occupied by the Japanese after their Pacific victories in 1941 and '42. What followed was the largest clash in naval arms in history: 216 U.S. and 64 Japanese warships in a series of dramatic battles.


----------



## ourwater

Bridge to Terabithia [2007] #PIP game-play


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Canadian Brotha said:


> ~ Reign
> ~ Homeland
> ~ The Walking Dead


What is the main plot in the newest season of Homeland ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Fortitude S02E02&1/2ofE03 
FA Cup (underdogs vs overpaid)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

TheInvisibleHand said:


> What is the main plot in the newest season of Homeland ?


The President elect is a somewhat naive woman who is 'secretly' being guided by Carrie who is caring for Quinn while back in New York with her daughter, meanwhile the gov't regulars don't like the deviation from the status quo...


----------



## Paperback Writer

Canadian Brotha said:


> The President elect is a somewhat naive woman who is 'secretly' being guided by Carrie who is caring for Quinn while back in New York with her daughter, meanwhile the gov't regulars don't like the deviation from the status quo...


 Is Homeland still good?

I never got around to starting the 4th season and since then I think I somehow forgot that the show existed. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Private Charles Lamb


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Feb 20, 2017, Trump Sparks Confusion, Backlash With Comments About Sweden; Meet the woman who broke barriers at the US Navy; Janelle Monae shares how she is getting ready for the Oscars


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

The Big Bang Theory 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

H1Z1 KotK! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

[777] ISIS, Immigration and Oil, Boom Bust, Published on Feb 20, 2017, U.S. Defense Secretary General James Mattis arrives in Baghdad to talk about ISIS, Immigration and Oil. Donald Trump said he wants the U.S. to have the oil but General Mattis says the administration is not in Iraq to seize the precious resource. We chat with RT's Alex Mihailovich who breaks it all down for us. Political war chests. The 2018 midterms are quickly approaching in the U.S. and many are wondering which candidates are most likely to hit the political goldmine when it comes to spreading around the funds left over from the 2016 Presidential race.


----------



## ourwater

Maryland Representative Payee Pro Bono Pilot, U.S. Social Security Administration, Published on Sep 11, 2014, This video is for a pilot in the State of Maryland only. The purpose of the pilot is to recruit interested attorneys to serve as representative payees for Social Security beneficiaries on a pro bono (volunteer) basis. The video explains the nature of the pilot and gives an overview of the role and responsibilities of a representative payee. If you are an attorney in Maryland and would like to volunteer or get more information about the pilot, please go to #PIP

Arcade Game: Tron (1982 Midway/Walt Disney Co.), Old Classic Retro Gaming, Published on Apr 16, 2015A multiplay game where game set inside the 'Tron' computer, and is based on the ground-breaking Disney movie of the same name.


----------



## Folded Edge

Yes IMO the new serious of Homeland is good. 

Aside from that ,the first 2 episodes of "The Good Fight". It was pretty good (The Good Wife fans lets ignore the last series) I'll defo check out the next episode.


----------



## ourwater

At What Point Do Trump Supporters Feel Betrayed?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 20, 2017, Les Leopold, The Labor Institute/Runaway Inequality: An Activist's Guide to Economic Justice. According to economist Thomas Piketty, The poorest 50 percent of Americans have seen their incomes decline by a full 1 percent since 1978 - even as incomes for the top 10 percent of Americans have jumped by whopping 115 percent and incomes for the top one thousandth of a percent have skyrocketed an astronomic 685 percent. There is no other way to put it - we are now living in a new Gilded Age, and our democracy is in serious danger. So as Americans take to the streets again today to fight back against the Trump agenda - the question needs to be asked: can we defeat Trump without first tackling income inequality?


----------



## ourwater

Housing Choice Voucher Program Briefing Video, DCAGeorgia, Published on Jun 22, 2016, Description


----------



## ourwater

The Emerging Liberal Tea Party, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 20, 2017, David Halperin, Republic Report & Huffington Post & Eleanor Goldfield, Act Out!-Occupy.com. Are this weekend's town hall protests the sign of an emerging liberal tea party? The panel also gets into, the “lying press," TrumpCare and the future of the Democratic Party. #PIP

FNAF! ►Five Nights at Freddy's PC Gameplay/Walkthrough◄ Five Nights at Freddy's Gameplay Part 1, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 9 minutes ago


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Paperback Writer said:


> Is Homeland still good?
> 
> I never got around to starting the 4th season and since then I think I somehow forgot that the show existed. :lol


I still like it but it shifts focus after Brody dies, go to Germany and looks at German/US relations when it comes to fighting terrorism, then this season is back in states. Usual political espionage stuff but within the context of what is actually happening in the world today


----------



## ourwater

Love Connection December 17, 1991, Dee-El Dawe, Published on May 20, 2015, Whole episode. Dee-El Ruttman and more.


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace (1959), Dennis’ Obligation, Dennis brings home chicken eggs to take care of as part of a school project, but he ends up taking them over to the Wilsons’ house because of a power outage at the Mitchells’.


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, Casus Belli, Keane gets sidelined. Carrie's work follows her home.


----------



## ourwater

Smithsonian cover-up about GIANTS and are they still alive today ?, 2outoflove, Published on Dec 16, 2016, Did a race of ancient giants once inhabit the Americas? #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, The Finer Strings, The guys decide to form a string quartet, but Peter doesn’t make the cut #PIP game-play


----------



## Tanrus

Rupaul's Drag Race...
YES MAWMAW, COME THROOUUUUGHHHH YOU SICKENING FISH. :roll


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David MuirMon, Feb 20, 2017, President Trump chooses new national security advisor; Police officer dead, another wounded in LA County; Multiple tornadoes confirmed in the west #PIP

LTD7904 4 Channel Video Surveillance H.264 CCTV Security Network DVR,MJ Electronics, Uploaded on Aug 14, 2011


----------



## flyingMint

The Office 

#Jim+Pam <3


----------



## ourwater

LBJ - Ice Cream 1964 Campaign Ad, UnreportedResistance, Uploaded on Dec 29, 2008, LBJ - Ice Cream 1964 Campaign Ad


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: One


----------



## ourwater

2014 Math 24 Tournament, Hatboro-Horsham School District, Published on May 2, 2014, Elementary students compete to become the district champion.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, Feb 20, 2017, ESPN Docu-Series Reveals New Insights into OJ Simpson, Trial of the Century; Behind the Scenes with Ryan Gosling, Leading Man of 'La La Land'; In Awards Season Gone Political, What Will Oscars Bring?


----------



## ourwater

How Runaway Inequality Can Defeat Trump..., The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 20, 2017, For more information on the stories we've covered visit our websites at - - and You can also watch tonight's show on **** - at and over at The Big Picture YouTube page. And - be sure to check us out on Facebook and Twitter! On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses income inequality and how it can help take down Trump with Les Leopold of the Labor Institute. Then, Thom talks to David Halperin of and activist Eleanor Goldfield about Republicans lashing out at town halls and what the Democratic Party might look like if Keith Ellison heads the DNC.


----------



## ourwater

The Mick, The Fire, Mickey tries her hardest to quit smoking. Meanwhile, Ben meets a new friend.


----------



## ourwater

How Exchange Rates Work, SimplyExplain, Published on Jul 9, 2015● We explain topics simply. So Subscribe if you want to learn while being entertained.✔ Please like the video and comment if you enjoyed - it helps a lot! #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Seinfeld, The Switch, Jerry wants to date a new girlfriend's roommate. #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Scars and Souvenirs


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL insiders


----------



## ourwater

4 WINS! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 22 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

The Celebrity Apprentice, Bon Voyage, The final four celebs create presentations for Jessica Alba's Honest Company.


----------



## ourwater

''Are you SERIOUS ?''' Angela Rye DESTROYS Trump supporter on CNN NEWS YouTube, zo zi, Published on Feb 21, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Time After Time


----------



## ourwater

cell phone + rc plane, uhhwtf, Uploaded on Oct 12, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Monty Python, Season 3, Episode 9 - 1, ESMR, Uploaded on Mar 14, 2007, Season 3, Episode 9 part 1


----------



## HobbitInHell

Friends - half way through season 7


----------



## ourwater

Monty Python, Season 3, Episode 9 - 2, ESMR, Uploaded on Mar 14, 2007, Season 3, Episode 9 part 2


----------



## ourwater

Monty Python, Season 3, Episode 9 - 3, ESMR, Uploaded on Mar 14, 2007, Season 3, Episode 9 part 3


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Feb 21, 2017, Angelina Jolie Speaks Out On New Film, Family; What to expect at the Oscars; Maksim Chmerkovskiy and Peta Murgatroyd to return to 'Dancing'


----------



## Folded Edge

Episode 1 Series 2 - Billions. More of the same good stuff.


----------



## ourwater

Differential Treatment in International Environmental Law Oxford Monographs in International Law Pdf, Matthias. A, Published on Jun 16, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Mega Fortress Build Gage1up Minecraft Live Stream, gage1up, Streamed live on May 22, 2016, Mega Fortress Build Gage1up Minecraft Live Stream! Let's Play Minecraft Live Stream video game with Gage! In this episode,


----------



## ourwater

H1z1 KotK! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; 'Maya Angelou: and Still I Rise'; 'Fire at Sea', Allison Stewart discusses President Trump's press conference. Bob Hercules and Rita Coburn Whack, and Colin Johnson, the grandson of Maya Angelou. "Fire at Sea," the new Oscar nominated documentary from Gianfranco Rosi.


----------



## ourwater

►For Honor Nobushi Gameplay PS4◄ For Honor Nobushi & Other Classes Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 1 minute ago


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Assessing Trump's National Security Agenda, Donald Trump campaigned on the promise of increased security for America. Larry takes a look at what the president has delivered in his first 30 days. Then, actor-comedian Jon Lovitz on why he no longer talks politics in public. #PIP

How to write a business check, Casey Yang, Published on Mar 26, 2015, Step by step guide how setup account, customize layout, add check and print check. With ezCheckPrinting, customers can print professional checks with logo and micr encoding in house easily and inexpensively!


----------



## ourwater

Nanny and the Professor, The Prodigy, A 12 year-old genius comes for a visit causing jealousy in Hal.


----------



## BlossomsToBones

Prison Break Season 2!  I want to finish off watching till season 4 before season 5 airs on TV!!


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Fridge


----------



## ourwater

Trump Doubles Down on Forever War, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 21, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to Bryan Pruitt of RedState and Sarah Badawi of the Progressive Change Campaign Committee about Trump’s crackdown on undocumented immigrants and the future of U.S. involvement in the Iraq war. Then, Thom discusses the upcoming DNC election and the Democratic party’s strategies for regaining seats in Congress with Adam Green of the Progressive Change Campaign Committee.


----------



## ourwater

Should You Be Allowed to Sell Your Kidneys?, Learn Liberty, Uploaded on Nov 21, 2011


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE 2.21.2017, The Young Turks, Started streaming 4 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

how to block youtube channels (2017), creating a filtered environment for kids, Bite-Size Random, Published on Oct 9, 2016, This video will walk you through on how to create a filtered channel for your children, this includes filtering specific channels you don't want your children to see.


----------



## ourwater

Arcade Longplay [426] Gain Ground, World of Longplays, Published on Dec 18, 2014


----------



## TryingMara

The Graham Norton Show


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ UCL: Man City vs Monaco
~ Outsiders


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Feb 21, 2017, Multiple teens fall through ice in Central Park; More than 170 gravestones vandalized at a Jewish cemetery in St. Louis; Bao Bao the panda says final goodbye to America


----------



## ourwater

CMPD Detains Man For Filming Military Drill On City Property, Matrixdestroyer592, Published on Jun 10, 2013, My friend was arrested by police for filming the military training for martial law and urban assaults in Charlotte, NC. He was released after the police found out you cant charge someone for "trespassing" on publicly funded property. The event was open to the public the National Guard did not "own the property" for the day. Make this viral


----------



## SouthWest

Abstract: The Art of Design episode 2: Tinker Hatfield


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Chefs in a Pickle


----------



## ourwater

An Idiot Abroad, Route 66, Karl travels U.S. Route 66. Along the way, he participates in a high school production, a "snuggle party", gold mining, monster truck driving, Amish farming, and wing walking. #PIP

12-Year-Old Boys Called Heroes After Rescuing 4-Year-Old With Autism from Pond, Audio Mass Media Reviews, Published on Feb 22, 2017Two 12-year-old boys are being called heroes by authorities after they rescued a 4-year-old girl with autism from drowning in a Texas pond on Thursday.


----------



## ogloko

chaos;child but i got bored & stopped


----------



## ourwater

Fugget About It, Keepin' up With the McFelchers, Jimmy’s new neighbor turns out to be a Quebec biker who’s also in witness protection. Jimmy is banned from associating with him, but then realizes his new pal is about to commit a heist. Jimmy has to stop the robbery… or join in.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Feb 21, 2017, Trayvon Martin's Parents Describe Taking on New Roles as Activists; This Family Lives With a Bison Called 'Wild Thing' Inside Their House; Inside 'The Bachelor' Mansion, Which is a Family's Real-Life Home


----------



## ourwater

Crime Scene Clean-up, BioHazard Cleanup Services - Call today, Water Damage Restoration Fire Damage, Mold Removal, Published on Mar 2, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Middle, Dental Hijinks, The dentist lies to Frankie about Mike's check up.


----------



## ourwater

[778] U.S. Apartment Market & Social Media money transfers, Boom Bust, Published on Feb 22, 2017, The U.S. apartment market is flooded with real estate, and it appears banks are beginning to slow down on financing units, RT's Bianca Facchinei has the full story. Banking Giant, HSBC sees a $4.2 Billion dollar loss in the 4th quarter of 2016, while Burger King's parent company shells out $1.8 Billion in cash for Popeye's. RT's Manuel Rapalo takes a look at how social media sites are getting in on the money transfer game. After the break, Max Keiser, host of the Keiser Report goes deeper into currency around the world. Finally, RT's Trinity Chavez reports on Facebook's WhatsApp as it introduces a Snapchat like feature.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Dad's Army, Round and Round Went the Great Big Wheel, In 1941 the War office decides to test an experimental invention for delivering explosives. For secrecy the test is done on the coast, using three local Home Guard platoons. Mainwaring's ... #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

The Price is Right | 4-31-04, thewhammy83, Published on Apr 1, 2013, From April 31, 2004: Contestants bid to win Items and play a pricing Game for a Bonus prize.


----------



## ourwater

Twin Peaks, Lonely Souls, Hawk finds Harold Smith dead. Leo speaks to Bobby about "new shoes."


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mail Call


----------



## ourwater

Dennis Moore - Monty Python's Flying Circus, Monty Python, Published on Apr 4, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Crate Opening! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 51 minutes ago


----------



## ourwater

The Profit, Los Gemelos, A Mexican-American’s tortilla business is being decimated by big competitors.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Officer of the Day


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the menace - Wet 'N Wild 1986 (Swedish), NYSTEDT, Published on Jun 21, 2016, DENNIS AND JOEY BUILD A RAFT TO GO DOWN THE LOCAL RIVER. WITHMARGARET AS THE UNWILLING GUEST, THEY PROCEED DOWN THE RAPIDS, WITHMARGARET FOREVER WATCHING OUT FOR HER NEW HAIRDO. THE KIDS ARE ABLETO SURVIVE THE WILDEST OF ADVENTURES, AND IT ISNT UNTIL THEY WALKBACK HOME THAT MARGARET FINALLY HAS HER HAIR SOAKED BY WAY OF MR.WILSONS GARDEN HOSE.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Feb 22, 2017, Flooding forces scores to evacuate in Northern California; How Jimmy Kimmel is preparing for his Oscar-hosting gig; George Clooney speaks out about becoming a father


----------



## ourwater

Cooped Up (Day 2141 - 10/5/15), StephenVlog, Published on Dec 23, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters, Church House in Upstate New York, The Ghost Hunters team visits a Rhode Island couple who claim renovations to their home (a former church), have stirred some otherworldly guests.


----------



## ourwater

NES Longplay [613] Karateka, World of Longplays, Published on Jul 5, 2016


----------



## ourwater

►Tom Clancy's The Division Survival DLC Gameplay◄ The Division Survival Gameplay PS4 w/ 5tat!, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: If I Could See Me Now


----------



## Canadian Brotha

PBS' Jazz Documentary: Episode 1


----------



## ourwater

"Immigrants are bringing NUKES" CNN host can't stop LAUGHING after IDIOTIC comment, NEW'S US, Published on Feb 22, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Russia Not Playing War Games, Israeli News Live, Published on Feb 22, 2017, Russia not just playing war games, rather the country is taking seriously the threats they are feeling by NATO as moreand more troops and tanks and other war equipment builds up on Russian Borders. After the death of Russia's 4th AmbassadorThe military giant must really be feeling a since of urgency. Defense Minster Sergei Shoygu spoke to the Russian Duma todayabout Russia's defense advances which no doubt is being monitored closely by NATO too.


----------



## ourwater

Bay Area Transit PART I - Golden Gate - Muni - VTA - SamTrans - AC Transit - Early 80's footage, RoizWorld, Published on Jul 17, 2012, How do you handle the daily situations that manifest on your bus? I bet there's 'Never a Dull Moment" when you're on the streets of the Bay Area


----------



## ourwater

The Detour - Bozeman, Montana, Roades On The RoadPublished on May 3, 2015, As the Fourth of July draws near, we head to Bozeman, Montana to see some big fireworks. Little did we know, Bozeman is a super awesome city with great food at places like the Co-op, great parks, and great culture.Unfortunately, Independence Day ends with us being a little less than independent when our trusty car has a major malfunction.Subscribe, Comment, Like!


----------



## ourwater

"THE MOST RAD CAR CHASE SCENE EVER!!!" Uncharted 4 Ep 11 1080p HD PS4 Gameplay Walkthrough, GenerikbPublished on May 21, 2016, Let's Play Uncharted 4! Enjoy the Playstation 4 exclusive gameplay walkthrough in 1080p HD! If you enjoyed the video LEAVE A LIKE!


----------



## ourwater

Fracking Spills - More Than You think!, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 22, 2017, Big Picture Fact Of The Day...


----------



## ourwater

Will The GOP Attacks On Elizabeth Warren Backfire?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 22, 2017, Larry Cohen, Our Revolution/Democracy Initiative. Republicans realize the political imperative of having an "enemy," and have settled on Massachusetts Senator Elizabeth Warren. The first such Democrat to be targeted this way is Florida Senator Ben Nelson - the subject of a brand new set of NRSC-branded Facebook ads that attack him for voting with Senator Elizabeth Warren "92 percent of the time. It’s pretty obvious what Republicans are trying to do here. They think there's a real possibility that Elizabeth Warren could run for president in 2020, and pull a full-out populist Bernie and win the White House, and they're trying to wound her in advance, the way they went after Hillary for years before 2016


----------



## ourwater

Testy Town Halls Scare GOP Snowflakes, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 22, 2017, Big Picture Panel: Charles Sauer, The Market Institute & Travis Korson, Madison Strategies. So far dozens of lawmakers have now chickened out of town halls and started holding their constituent events by phone or in closed meetings with donors - away from those pesky voters. So why are Republicans so scared of the people who put them into office? Is it because the GOP is now the official party of precious little snowflakes? #PIP

Cash Receipts Journal Posting, Total, Prove & Rule, Mrs. G's Accounting Classes, Published on Apr 17, 2014, Completing the Cash Receipts Journal


----------



## ourwater

HOW TO DRY YOUR CAR PROPERLY: AMMO Hydrate, AMMO NYC, Published on Oct 5, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Is the GOP Trying to Make Elizabeth Warren the New Boogeyman?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 22, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to Charles Sauer of the Market Institute and Travis Korson of Madison Strategies about GOP Congressmen hiding from town halls as protesters come out, and a new study showing Medicare for all is the only way Trump can keep his campaign promises. Then, Thom discusses the GOP targeting Elizabeth Warren and the upcoming DNC election with Larry Cohen of Our Revolution.


----------



## ourwater

Senate lawmakers say they're hearing about Medicaid problems, KCCI, Published on Apr 20, 2016, Lawmakers say they're hearing multiple reports of problems with Iowa's Medicaid program under private management. Subscribe to KCCI on YouTube now for more: #PIP

NFS World - Walkthrough Part 51, SergeantCT920, Published on Dec 21, 2012, Don't forget to "Like" my facebook page


----------



## ourwater

Different Ways To Count Money, iRockky, Uploaded on Feb 17, 2008, Different Parts of the world count money differently.i had this video up on here along time ago but my account was removed (i still dont know why) but now its gone


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Feb 22, 2017, Town hall meetings heat as Americans come face to face with members of Congress; Vice President Mike Pence denounces anti-Semitism and hate; Planet Earth as you've never seen it before #PIP

Brady Digital Library for Paramedic Access Card 24 months access, Sean Simmons, Published on Oct 22, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Black Adder Blackadder ~ Season 04 - E 01 - Captain CookS02E06 - Chains88766049 Kasha Theriot, Published on Feb 11, 2016Blackadder SeasonBlackadder Goes Forth


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Feb 22, 2017, Jimmy Kimmel on How He's Preparing for Hosting the Oscars; Tom Brady Pokes Fun at the Mystery of his Missing Super Bowl Jersey


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Prototype


----------



## ourwater

Superstore, Super Hot Store, The staff tries to keep their cool after a malfunctioning thermostat raises the heat in the store and causes tensions to flare.


----------



## ourwater

Superstore, Super Hot Store, The staff tries to keep their cool after a malfunctioning thermostat raises the heat in the store and causes tensions to flare.


----------



## ourwater

C-SPAN Cities Tour- Tallahassee: Florida Historic Capitol Museum, C-SPAN, Published on Mar 13, 2014, Visit Florida's Historic Capitol building which was originally built in 1839 and is now restored to its 1902 appearance.


----------



## ourwater

The Story of Magna Carta, GuyFoxTV, Published on Apr 3, 2015, Why did King John seal Magna Carta at Runnymede in June 1215? And what happened next?This animated film tells the history of Magna Carta and explains how it has become a global symbol for Human Rights.Created by the Guy Fox Team as part of the 'Happy Anniversary, Magna Carta!' project, which was funded by the Heritage Lottery Fund and supported by an army of volunteers.


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, Vienen, Mulder and Doggett become trapped on an oil rig manned by crewmen infected with the mysterious black oil virus.


----------



## ourwater

Week 8 : TUTORIAL: SURVEY DATA ANALYSIS IN STATA: CLUSTER SAMPLING, Stata Learner, Published on Dec 17, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Feature Writing vs. News Writing, jethorn05, Published on Jul 29, 2013, A short video describing the differences between the two major types of journalistic stories: features and news. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Burning Down the Bayit, Where there's smoke, there's fire. #PIP game-play


----------



## Were

Penny Dreadful first episode, it takes place in London 1891.


----------



## ourwater

Sweden strikes back with the FACTS against Trumps FAKE NEWS HE GOT FROM FOX, Fish Minion, Published on Feb 23, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Courtesy Corp. Suing WisDOT, WKBT TV, Published on Jan 27, 2017, The owner of a local fast food franchise is suing the Wisconsin Department of Transportation.


----------



## ourwater

How To Value Your Business | Finn Franchise Brokers, FranchiseBrokers, Published on Apr 7, 2016, Have you thought of selling your franchise or just want to know what the value of your franchise is? Steve Finn, CEO and Co-Founder of The Finn Group, gives you useful tips on how to value your franchise.


----------



## twitchy666

*Thailand Tropical Paradise*

0 TV Drama!!! All documentaries, History, Science So I like BBC 4 and BBC 2

Although Roots OK..? is it American or British-made?

Even some ITV... 4,5, can be good docs! even worth time coping with adverts

TV exists to keep you awake? anything else?
Lonely unoccupied... nights before sleep keep attention ALAP?


----------



## ourwater

Looney Tunes | 1943 | Cazar o no cazar | Español Latino, SoloCartoons, Published on May 26, 2016, Looney Tunes - To Duck or Not To Duck (1943) Public Domain Cartoon


----------



## ourwater

Mr. Bean, The Trouble With Mr BeanMr Bean oversleeps and is late for his dentist appointment. To save time, he decides to dress and clean his teeth whilst driving.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Iron Guts Kelly


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Fried Chicken Time


----------



## ourwater

Amanda Bynes - 1996 10 year old stand up, Laugh Factory, Uploaded on Jun 21, 2010, Amanda Bynes gets her start on the stage of the world famous Laugh Factory's Comedy Camp in 1996 with an intro from Arsenio Hall! See more exclusive stand up videos on


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Feb 23, 2017, Republican lawmakers face angry voters at town halls; Former Team USA doctor charged with sexual assault; How to throw the ultimate Oscar party full of DIY glitz and glam #PIP gameplay


----------



## ourwater

How to Fix Invalid ID pack error in Android Smartphone | Android Tutorials, Mehedi Hasan, Published on Sep 27, 2016, Hello Youtuber's


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Wendy Carrillo: From Undocumented Immigrant to Congressional Candidate, She entered the U.S. as an undocumented immigrant and now she's running for Congress. Wendy Carrillo joins us with her take on the president's new immigration rules. Then, the Oscars in the age of Trump. The Wrap's Itay Hod on what to expect Sunday night.


----------



## ourwater

AT&T Sues Another City for Demanding Better Cable and Internet, Complex News, Published on Sep 27, 2016, As Nashville, Tennessee demands access to Google Fiber, AT&T fights to defend its monopoly.


----------



## ourwater

Прохождение Need For Speed : Carbon | часть 5, 93betokov, Published on Mar 10, 2016


----------



## ourwater

BEING SENT TO THE JUVENILE DETENTION CENTER, Kitt Vlogs, Published on Apr 1, 2016, Ugh.....


----------



## ourwater

How Do You Have Freedom If You Don’t Have Healthcare?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 23, 2017, How Do You Have Freedom If You Don’t Have Healthcare?Big Picture Panel: Scottie Nell Hughes, Right Alerts/ROAR: The New Conservative Woman Speaks Out & Linda Benesch, Social Security Works. Unless it's replaced with something bettter - like single-payer - repealing Obamacare will make life miserable for millions of Americans. If Republicans get their way and scrap the healthcare law that is now more popular than ever - these millions of Americans will once again be at the mercy of the insurance companies who see our bodies and our health as nothing more than profit-engines for their shareholders. This apparently, is Speaker of the House Paul Ryan's idea of freedom. As Ryan put it in a recent tweet, “Freedom is the ability to buy what you want to fit what you need. Obamacare is Washington telling you what to buy regardless of your needs.” Which is really weird, because having the ability to buy anything you want isn't generally called "freedom" - it's usually referred to as “wealth." In fact, when it comes to healthcare - the government is the ONLY thing that can make us free.


----------



## ourwater

Tony Blair on why he’s advocating for a global policy ‘center ground’, PBS NewsHour, Published on Dec 5, 2016, Tony Blair, former Prime Minister of the United Kingdom, believes the populist wave coursing across the globe is dangerous -- and likely to exacerbate, rather than ease, tensions and instability. He sits down with Judy Woodruff to discuss Brexit, the effect of social media on polarization, President-elect Donald Trump's Cabinet picks and Blair's conviction that the best policies lie in the center.


----------



## ourwater

Annie (1982) - Dumb Dog, JutubJuzer, Uploaded on Sep 30, 2007, Composed by Charles StrouseLyrics by Martin Charnin


----------



## sabbath9

Father Brown - UK mystery on PBS, but fell asleep, wife says the mother killed the dude because he was blackmailing people


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Feb 23, 2017, Indiana police release voice recording that may help solve murder of two teen girls, Ryan Gosling talks about being an actor in Hollywood.


----------



## crybaby97

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## ourwater

Probate Issues (1 of 5) - Will The Probate Court Investigate The Improper Actions of The Executor?, Peterson Law Office, Uploaded on Feb 8, 2012


----------



## ourwater

GOP is Wrong…Without Your Health, You Have No FreedoHas Big Oil Staged A Coup Of Our Government?m, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 23, 2017, Farron Cousins, Ring of Fire Radio/DeSmog Blog/Trial Lawyer Magazine. When Scott Pruitt gave his first official speech as EPA administrator earlier this week - he didn't even mention global warming once. Apparently - the fate of the planet isn't something the nation's top environmental regulator thinks he should be worrying about. Instead, he's spent a good portion of his career SUING the agency he's now leading - and to put it bluntly - is a basically glorified lackey for the fossil fuel industry. That has now been made abundantly clear thanks to the Center for Media Democracy - which this week secured the release of around 7,500 previously withheld emails from Scott Pruitt's time as Oklahoma Attorney General.


----------



## ourwater

Struggling with Severe Mental Illness: The Story of Maisie, VICE, Published on Apr 27, 2015, Sally Burke is a mother from Hull. But to see her daughter – 13-year-old Maisie – she is forced to make a 118-mile roundtrip to Sheffield, where Maisie is currently sectioned under the Mental Health Act and receiving treatment for paranoid schizophrenia.A national shortage of hospital beds means people in crisis are being shunted all over the UK for hospital care. This, tragically, includes children. If troubled young people having to wait for two years for mental health treatment wasn't bad enough, that they can often only be admitted to psychiatric wards that are miles away from their homes and families is even more terrifying.The figures surrounding the mental health of young Brits are alarming. The number of children being admitted to hospital for self-harm is at a five-year high. Admissions of girls aged 10-14 have increased by 93 percent in the last four years, to 5,953, while there's been a rise of 45 percent in boys. Within this same timeframe, NHS spending on children's mental health services in England has fallen by approximately £50 million.These have left local services in a desperate position, and the human consequence of this is felt by people like Sally and Maisie. We join the former as she makes the trek to Sheffield, its emotional toll only increased by the knowledge that just a mile away from her home is a unit that could have housed Maisie had its overnight care facility not been shut two years ago.Maisie is a short film about what happens to a family when a child is hit by severe mental health problems and a government breaks its promises.


----------



## ourwater

Wipeout HD Fury - REBIRTH Tournament - FINAL, HellfireWZ, Published on Nov 11, 2012, Footage from the final of the Rebirth tournament held by WipeoutZone on Saturday 10th November 2012.


----------



## ourwater

Can you fire your attorney?, Andrew Flusche, Attorney at Law, Published on Oct 31, 2012, - Some people hire an attorney and then decide later that they're not happy with the representation they're getting. Can you fire your attorney?


----------



## ourwater

2/23: CPAC prepares for President Trump, CBS News, Published on Feb 23, 2017, President Trump is set to speak at CPAC, the annual conservative conference, and among other topics, he will likely discuss immigration; Reince Priebus, Steve Bannon and Kellyanne Conway take the stage at CPAC; demonstrators gathered outside of the Stonewall Inn in New York City as a show of support for transgender youth.


----------



## ourwater

Differential Treatment in International Environmental Law Oxford Monographs in International Law Pdf, Matthias. A, Published on Jun 16, 2016


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior, Just Like Gordon, The Top 20 chefs are put to the test of the season's first mystery box challenge!


----------



## ourwater

Ticketed for not speaking English, PortRichmondCatholic, Uploaded on Oct 25, 2009, Ticketed for not speaking English


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Killer Queen, The Griffins face their fears.


----------



## ourwater

Fix Hard drive Access denied [ Hard disk is not accessible ], DEE Z, Published on Apr 21, 2016, Access is denied location is not available, Working tutorial for Local disk Access denied error, Can't access hard drive, Access is denied external hard drive, cannot access external hard drive.Fix local drive is not accessiblePlease click on "like" button if this video helped. and SUBSCRIBEFollow the video.DONATE TO DEEZ- PAYPAL DONATE BUTTON DOESN'T SUPPORT IN INDIA, BUT YOU CAN DO BY USING THIS LINK.:


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Feb 23, 2017, Female Gymnasts Accuse Michigan Doctor of Molesting Them During Treatment; How This Long Island Salesman Became an Instagram Star; 'Keeping up with the Kattarshians' is a Paw-Some Reality Show


----------



## ourwater

Footage of British troops ambushed by the Taliban, ODN, Uploaded on Jul 7, 2010, Video footage shows British soldiers ambushed by the Taliban in Helmand province. . Follow us on twitter at


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars, The Grand Army of the Republic, led by Yoda, Mace Windu, Obi-Wan Kenobi, Anakin Skywalker and other Jedi Knights, fights the New Droid Army of the Separatists.


----------



## ourwater

Dramatic Police Chase Shootout, GlobalLeaks News, Published on Dec 9, 2015, (Video strictly for news/educational purposes).The Seattle Police Department has released video of a dramatic police chase involving a carjacker. During the chase the suspect fired multiple shots at the pursuing officers. Eventually the police succeeded in stopping the suspect's vehicle, however when he tried to get away again officers fired, killing him.(Video strictly for news/educational purposes).


----------



## ourwater

Superstore, Wellness Fair, Amy causes problems for multiple employees after seeing Mateo and Jeff on a date.


----------



## ourwater

Will Florida drop Medicaid coverage?, WPTV News | West Palm Beach Florida, Uploaded on Feb 16, 2011, The rising cost of the entitlement program costs Florida taxpayers 21 billion dollars a year. Lawmakers are proposing changes to lower the cost and they plan to tell the feds take it or leave it.


----------



## ourwater

The Powerpuff Girls, (Classic) Something's a Ms. / Slumbering With the Enemy, Something's a Ms: Miss Bellum is acting very strange lately. And she keeps showing up at crime scenes. Has our favorite secretary gone to the dark side, or is there another woman involved here?


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace, (1959) Dennis and the Pee Wee League, Mr. Wilson coaches Dennis’ Pee Wee League baseball team because Henry, the team’s original coach, becomes ill.


----------



## ourwater

Out of the storm - LEGO Disney Frozen Northern Lights, LEGO, Published on Dec 23, 2016, Having survived a sudden storm, Anna, Elsa, Kristoff, Sven and Olaf search for the missing Northern Lights by heading to the highest point in the kingdom: Elsa’s Ice Palace on North Mountain. There, a fleeting glimpse of the lights leads them farther north towards treacherous terrain.


----------



## ourwater

Brilliant Hermione Granger - A Tribute, TheAOL102, Published on Jul 1, 2012, DISCLAIMER: This is just a simple tribute to the character.All video clips, the story, music, etc... owned by MC Warner Bros. Entertainment, J.K. Rowling and all respective artists. No copyright infringement intended. This video is not used to gain a profit. For entertainment purposes only.


----------



## ourwater

Why North Dakota’s oil fields are so deadly for workers, PBS NewsHour, Published on Jun 24, 2015, When Brendan Wegner went to work in North Dakota's Bakken oil fields, his family had no idea it was so dangerous. On average, a worker dies every six weeks. On his first day on the rig, Wegner was killed by an explosion, and OSHA launched an investigation. Special correspondent Jennifer Gollan of Reveal from the Center for Investigative Reporting examines how employers avoid accountability.


----------



## ourwater

Guardianship Legal Services To Be Provided/Retainer FEE $2,500, Kenneth Vercammen Esq. Edison, Published on Jan 30, 2014, Guardianship Legal Services To Be Provided/RetainerFEE $2,500


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill, Unfortunate Son , Cotton and his army buddies have to stay at Hank's house when the VFW loses its lease.


----------



## ourwater

City Car Driving - Volkswagen Golf II GTI | Street Racing, Giocoh, Published on Sep 13, 2016, City Car Driving 1.5.1 - Volkswagen Golf II GTI | Street Racing


----------



## ourwater

VW A4: ALH TDi EGR Adaptation (to minimum operation value), Thomas EXOVCDS, Published on Dec 8, 2012, **** Raise & support the vehicle safely according to Manufacturer Jacking & Supporting Positions!!! ****


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Warriors)


----------



## TryingMara

48 Hours


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: There Is Nothing Like a Nurse


----------



## HenDoggy

Twin peaks s1 ep 4


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Feb 24, 2017, 'GMA' The Musical: Anchors Reenact the Best Movies of the Year for the Oscars; Hugh Jackman on Oscars, last movie as Wolverine; Oscars producers share secrets of the show #PIP

H1Z1 KotK! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## ourwater

START Triage Basics, UNMC HEROES, Uploaded on Aug 29, 2011, Introduction to the basics of START Triage.


----------



## ourwater

Excel Magic Trick #244: Advanced Filter Extract To New Sheet (Word Criteria), ExcelIsFun, Uploaded on Feb 2, 2009, See how to use Advanced Filter to extract records from a Database (Table or List) based on 1 criterion (criteria) and place reesults on a new sheet worksheet.


----------



## ourwater

Hope S29 Unboxing | Mobile + Power Bank, Sam Tarar, Published on Feb 2, 2017, Hope S29


----------



## ourwater

Tomb Raider Walkthrough Gameplay Part 14 - No Commentary!, Qiyora, Published on Feb 24, 2017, Tomb Raider Walkthrough Gameplay Part 14 - No Commentary!


----------



## ourwater

Lesson 20.1 Logical Operators, ExcelVBAHelp, Published on Feb 4, 2016, This is part of a FREE 14 hour VBA class that will teach you all you need to get started programming vba.


----------



## ourwater

GOP Wants To Treat Protesters Just Like Terrorists, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 24, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses Trump’s attacks on the media and barring reporters from the White House press briefing with Richard Eskow of Campaign for America’s Future. Then, Thom talks to Janaya Khan of Gender Justice L.A. and Dave McCulloch of Capitol Media Partners about the Trump administration’s crackdown on marijuana, and the implications of rescinding the transgender bathroom bill.


----------



## ourwater

Battlefield 4 Attack Jet - Golmud Railway - Live Commentary - 37-1 [PS4 Gameplay], Jlinz20, Published on Aug 18, 2016, A Battlefield 4 attack jet gameplay video on Golmud Railway, featuring my live commentary on PS4. Today i'm flying the SU-25 Frogfoot, the Russian attack jet in BF4.


----------



## ourwater

Всего 80 км. от Америки Новая Российская Военная База., Auto Car, Published on Feb 24, 2017, Всего 80 км. от Америки Новая Российская Военная База.Всего 80 км. от Америки Новая Российская Военная База.


----------



## ourwater

HDMI to Analog Audio Extraction, Dean Humphreys, Published on Jul 26, 2014, Simple How To for converting HDMI to Analog audio with this little box.Works with almost anything with HDMI out on it. #PIP

Sedated ABR+hearing test results!, Life with May, Published on Apr 2, 2016, Hey guys Caden finally had his sedated hearing test done and everything looked normal! I'm so happy to finally close this chapter! It was done on 03/31/2015! Thanks for watching!


----------



## ourwater

DataPower Verify Sign Exercise, 3lineinfotech, Published on Jan 24, 2016, DataPower Encryption , Decryption, Sign Message and Verify


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Changeling


----------



## ourwater

[email protected]: Green tossed after arguing balk reversals, MLB, Published on Apr 19, 2016, After a balk is called, and then reversed, and then reversed again to score Andrew McCutchen, Andy Green gets ejected for arguing


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Ex-Defense Secretary Cohen Concerned Over Trump's Provocation of China, Former Secretary of Defense William Cohen tells Larry there are better ways for Donald Trump to engage China than by using his Twitter feed. And, why Trump's rhetoric concerns him.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Apple


----------



## ourwater

Private Exchange Webinar for Agents, Brokers, Accountants, and other sales professionals., Daniel Monical, Published on Jan 2, 2014, Full webinar with Jay Jensen, CPA and partner with Health Partners America, where he explains the opportunity surround the Affordable Care Act and change it will have on the healthcare industry.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Operation: Annihilate


----------



## Strago

Ascencion


----------



## TryingMara

Dateline


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

NES Longplay [645] Classic Concentration, World of Longplays, Published on Sep 25, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Feb 24, 2017, Deadly Police Shooting in D.C. Half-brother of North Korea's Kim Jong Un killed by nerve toxin; 2017 Oscar's best contenders.


----------



## ourwater

The Lawrence Welk Show, Friends and Family, The special guest for this episode was Lil’ Wally.


----------



## ourwater

Home Made, 3. Forevertron, In the 1980s, Tom Every set out to build a time machine out of scrap metal, lightning rods and the decontamination chamber from the Apollo 11 spacecraft. Instead, he succeeded, without schematics, in creating the world's largest scrap metal structure.#PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

"Sairat" team @ Al Adil Store, Karama - Dubai, TheDzineCompany, Published on May 29, 2016, सध्या अतिशय चर्चित आणि अफाट प्रसिद्धी लाभलेला "सैराट" या मराठी चित्रपटाचे भारतीयच नाही तर अनिवासी मराठी माणूसही कौतुक करत अहे. चित्रपटाच्या screening साठी सैराट ची टीम दुबईत आली होती. अल आदिल यांच्या करामा स्टोर्स


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Feb 24, 2017, New Major Twist in 12-Year-Old Cold Case Murder Mystery; How 'Planet Earth II' Captures Up-Close, Mind-Blowing Animal Interactions; Oscar Producers Share Behind-the-Scenes Secrets


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Interview


----------



## ourwater

Half Shot Shooters [1936], The stooges are discharged from the army after WW I, and promptly administer some revenge to their mean sergeant. Years later they wind up in the army again, and of course the same sergeant...


----------



## ourwater

6-14-1998 NBC Commercials (WNWO Toledo), ChenowethRules, Published on Jun 18, 2016, Commercials aired during Game 6 of the 1998 NBA Finals.-U.S. Navy


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Vegas Greats


----------



## ourwater

Retro Gaming - Subspace Gameplay - Extreme Games (F2P), DeadMeat, Streamed live on Jan 8, 2017, Capture flags to get a boost in power. Keep on killing to keep the flags.


----------



## ourwater

Sudden Snowstorm Devastates Unprepared Southern City [VIDEO], The Young Turks, Published on Jan 29, 2014, "Atlanta is home to the world's busiest airport. To CNN and the Weather Channel. The headquarters of Home Depot and Coca-Cola. The city hosted the 1996 Summer Olympics. Three major professional sports teams call Atlanta home.But the city's solid rep is going south, thanks to Tuesday's "rush hour from hell."There's no easy answer for who's to blame. Rather, it was a perfect storm -- pun intended -- of factors that created the commute of nightmares.Georgia Gov. Nathan Deal said the region was caught off guard by weather predictions. During a Tuesday night briefing, the governor called the weather event "an unexpected storm" that hit the metro area. Citing forecasts, he said most of the effects of the storm would be south of the city."* The Young Turks hosts Cenk Uygur and Ana Kasparian break it down.


----------



## ourwater

Corporate Record Books, Roman Basi, Streamed live on Oct 13, 2016, Corporate Record Books - what you need to know!


----------



## AllTheSame

Stranger Things, doing a marathon today. Watched episodes 1 through 5, about to watch 6 through 8. Pretty awesome show. And oc I love 11, and the other kids, and Winona Ryder does an awesome job.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Deep-Fried Favorites


----------



## ourwater

How Much Money To Charge for a Video Sponsorship, Video Creators, Published on Oct 30, 2014, Many brands are looking for YouTube creators to sponsor in exchange for product promotion. A lot of creators would love to dive in to this additional revenue stream for their channel yet aren't sure how much is an appropriate amount of money to charge. Brendan Gahan shares his advice on how to determine how much money you should charge a brand for sponsoring one of your videos.

Need for Speed Undercover PC Walkthrough - Part 41, HDGAMING360, Published on Oct 2, 2013, ABOUT NEED FOR SPEED UNDERCOVERDevelopers EA Black Box

We Bare Bears, Everyday Bears, It's a normal day for the Bears. This means that Ice gets in a fight with a Roomba, Panda's life gets turned upside down when a mouse invades his room and Grizz gets stuck in a tree. You know, everyday stuff for a bear.

How to disguise your voice over the phone, technomasters556, Uploaded on Feb 13, 2012, this is a little tutorial on how to change your voice

Dennis the Menace (1959) The Christmas Horse, Determined to get a horse for Christmas, Dennis searches the neighborhood trying to find what he thinks is his horse.

TranspoNet Pneumatic Tube Systems Provide Blood and Cytostatics Transport, Swisslog Healthcare, Published on Apr 23, 2013, Erasmus MC in Rotterdam safely and efficiently transports blood and cytostatics using their TranspoNet (Europe) pneumatic tube system.

4x45 Party Political Broadcast, Burntpinz, Published on Jul 15, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Cyberchase, sInside Hacker, It's the CyberSquad's most ingenious plan ever - and most dangerous! If they can insert a new memory chip into Hacker's H-Drive, they can turn him from evil to good. Once he's been shrunk and is inside Hacker, Matt's mission goes like clockwork until a force field is activated and envelops the H-Drive. All seems lost until Digit remembers a robot that Dr Marbles made that can break through any force field. They can shrink it down and send it in to help Matt...but must first figure out how to make it follow their commands. Can Inez, Jackie and Digit program the robot in time?


----------



## ourwater

Dateline 2017 House of Secrets by NBC news, James Searcy, Published on Feb 25, 2017


----------



## ourwater

224 MG How to Jack an MG (not stealing), Universitymotorsltd, Published on Apr 7, 2013


----------



## ourwater

4th Grade Spelling Bee, dch987654321, Uploaded on Mar 27, 2009, An incredible ending to an incredible spelling bee.... Watch the whole thing if you can handle the pressure of intense competition...


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Requiem for Methuselah


----------



## ourwater

ASMR | Scratching, Tapping, & Sticky Sounds on a Bathroom Ball, The Rogue Redhead, Published on Feb 11, 2016, Hello! Since I finally got my computer fixed I am now making and uploading videos again.


----------



## SouthWest

Taboo episode 8 - as the series finale it was a mixed bag. Some characters and plotlines were given the short shrift while others were really satisfying in their conclusion. If it comes back I'm not sure if I'll be watching again.


----------



## ourwater

How to Finish Your Business Plan In 1 Day, growthink, Published on Nov 15, 2012


----------



## ourwater

MVI 4639, Star of Bethlehem Baptized Pentecostal Church of Holiness, Published on Jan 18, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play – Magic the Gathering, LetsPlay, Published on Jul 28, 2015


----------



## Kevin001

BlindSpot...not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## ourwater

8 Best Wheeled Trash Cans 2017, Ezvid Wiki, Published on Feb 25, 2017 #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Building Construction: "Framing Floor Joists and Walls" 1950 US Navy Training Film, Jeff Quitney, Published on Nov 7, 2014


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show, The Friendship Bit, Shortly after Cathy receives a present for doing well on a test, Patty begins uncontrollable sneezing whenever she gets near Cathy. The family believes the sneezing is a psychosomatic result of Patty's jealousy of Cathy, while Cathy thinks it's because Patty hates her.


----------



## cubsfandave

I'm watching Billions and Homeland on Showtime. Two great shows!


----------



## ourwater

Mail Migration from Zimbra to Google using MS Outlook, IT Training, Published on May 6, 2015, How Babcock University Staff can migrate their emails from Zimbra mail account to their Google mail account using Microsoft Outlook.


----------



## ourwater

Electricity Markets: The Wholesale Markets, Renewable Energy, Published on Oct 14, 2014, Florence School of Regulation Video Lecture, March 2013


----------



## ourwater

VLDC Walkthrough: "Zone 434" - Master Lakitu [SECRET EXIT], KTBMedia, Published on May 11, 2015


----------



## ourwater

[LIVE] FAQ et delire need for speed, aerosmyths FR, Streamed live on Mar 23, 2016, objectif 300 abonné !!! c'est pas impossible et on peut y arrivé ensemble


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Feb 26, 2017, Guests: Sarah Huckabee Sanders, Nancy Pelosi, Jim Jordan, Tom Perez, Stephanie Cutter, Amy Holmes, Robert Reich, David Remnick, Matt Schlapp


----------



## ourwater

medicaid block grants, Natalie Yount, Published on Nov 21, 2013, medicaid block grants nsg 504


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Chandler Takes a Bath


----------



## ourwater

The Donna Reed Show, The Golden Trap, While Donna and Alex are away, Mary's little get-together with a friend somehow turns into open house party.


----------



## ourwater

Mr Bean Episode 1 | Exam Center | Rowan Atkinson, coco fun, Published on Feb 2, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Raptors)


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Feb 26, 2017, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Former Trump Campaign Manager Corey Lewandowski, Governors Terry McAuliffe (D-VA) & Scott Walker (R-WI), White House Dir. of Social Media Dan Scavino & a Sunday Panel of Steve Hilton, Juan Williams, Julie Pace, Lisa Boothe.


----------



## ourwater

International Relations 101 (#2): Sovereignty, William Spaniel, Published on Jul 1, 2012 #PIP

15 Min Chess #112 with Live Comments Ruy Lopez Closed, Chessexplained, Published on Mar 2, 2014, Check out my Chessable Repertoires:Black vs 1 d4 based on the Benko Gambit:

St. Louis Public Radio on Illinois Eavesdropping Law, IllinoisCorruptionDotNet, Published on Mar 25, 2014, St. Louis Public Radio Panel discussing the Illinois Supreme Court opinion declaring the Eavesdropping Law unconstitutional


----------



## ourwater

Good Luck Charlie, Alley Oops, Mary Lou attends and wins an audition to sing the national anthem.


----------



## ourwater

Top Drawer Nintendo GameCube & Sega Genesis Pickups, RetroDave Nintendo, Published on May 31, 2015, Selection of Game Cube & Sega Genesis additions this week. Please check out Andy's channel here


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Mardi Gras Mad


----------



## ourwater

Bosch GLM 100C Full Length Review, WorkshopAddict, Published on Jan 26, 2014, This is the full review for the Bosch GLM100c measuring device including walk through of button functionality, practical applications and usage, Bluetooth connectivity and more. This review also covers the optional R60 level that the GLM100c snaps in.


----------



## ourwater

24, Day 5: 9:00 a.m.-10:00 a.m , Jack hides in the Ontario airport where terrorists are making demands. The First Lady looks for evidence of a phone call from David Palmer the night before.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where They All Turn Thirty


----------



## ourwater

Agincourt or Azincourt? Victory, Defeat and the War of 1415 - Dr Helen Castor, GreshamCollege, Published on Nov 3, 2015, In the year of the battle's 600th anniversary, Agincourt remains one of the most resonant names in the roll-call of English military history:


----------



## JamesTBond

I am currently watching Gintama


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's New Brain


----------



## ourwater

Cerebrotendinous Xanthomatosis, Documentary, Published on Dec 21, 2013, Ashley's illness began with chronic diarrhea as an infant, and branched out to such diverse symptoms as ADHD and cataracts. Nissa, an ER nurse, took sick with the flu and was diagnosed with Lymphoma before swelling in her hands gave her illness away. .


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: The Reason You're Here


----------



## ourwater

Abandoned Disneyland Knock-Off - Nara Dreamland Theme Park Exploration, The Proper People, The Proper PeopPublished on Jun 30, 2016, After taking the midnight train from Osaka, we arrived in Nara, Japan, the home of a massive abandoned theme park called Nara Dreamland. How did this uncanny Disneyland copy come to be, and what does it look like after years of abandonment? Find out now!e


----------



## ourwater

Lost Angel [1943] #PIP

Very rare! Destruction of the Christ the Savior Cathedral, 1931, f1f1s, Uploaded on Aug 12, 2009, Revolting plans, terrible fights against religion, churches shut and blocked, priesthood massacre. Barbarous cruelty of Soviet authorities and J. Stalin.Alternative opinion: the country needed to make a le


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers: Madame LaCarla


----------



## SouthWest

_Abstract: The Art of Design_ episode 3: Es Devlin, and _Supergirl_ season 2 episode 13: Luthors


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Hostiles and Calamities


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Heart of the Matter


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Hope and Fear


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Feb 27, 2017, Jimmy Kimmel's best moments as Oscar host; 'La La Land' producer Jordan Horowitz on Oscars best picture mix-up


----------



## ourwater

[779] Trump meets with CEOs, Bitcoin jumps to record high, Boom Bust, Published on Feb 27, 2017, Industry titans met with President Trump in Washington to offer job creation advice; Lindsay France weighs in. Then, Lindsay is joined by Lenore Hawkins - founding partner of Meritas Advisors - to discuss the meeting further.After the break, Bianca Facchinei takes a look at how the protests at Standing Rock have had an impact on banks and big business around the world. Afterwards, RT's Manuel Rapalo reports on the straining relationship between the US and Mexico over immigration and trade.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Jon Lovitz On 'SNL,' Melissa McCarthy and American Politics, Legendary comedian Jon Lovitz delves into his favorite past 'SNL' moments and analyzes the portrayal of The Trump administration by the 2017 cast. #PIP

Abusive Adoptions: Russia shocked at another child's death in US, RT, Published on Feb 19, 2013, Russian politicians and media are outraged by the death of a three-year-old adopted Russian boy and US silence on the matter. The boy was reportedly brutally beaten in Texas by his adoptive mother, who allegedly also gave him psychotropic medication. Maksim Kuzmin was adopted at the beginning of November 2012. Just two-and-a-half months later he was found dead, on January 21, 2013. READ MORE:


----------



## ourwater

H1Z1 KotK! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The bachelor


----------



## AllTheSame

The Voice. Happy it's back on. Some pretty awesome people tonight, so far I like Stephanie the most. Ffs, she has one of those calm, smooth, serene, angelic voices...the kind that can lullaby you to sleep. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: House Arrest


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE 2.27.2017, The Young Turks, Started streaming 51 minutes ago


----------



## ourwater

Libor Fixing Scandal: Florida subpoenas six banks, IBTimes UK, Published on Aug 17, 2012, The race for regulators to crack down on banks that are being investigated for the possible manipulation of the London Interbank Offered Rate -- or Libor- has intensified, after the Florida State regulator issued subpoenas to six banks.Bank of America, Societe Generale, Credit Suisse Group, Credit Agricole, Royal Bank of Canada, Rabobank and Lloyds Banking Group are among the 14 banks that have received subpoenas from Florida Attorney General Pam Bondi's office.The Florida state regulators move swiftly follows the news that Deutsche Bank, Barclays, JPMorgan Chase, RBS, HSBC, UBS and Citigroup received subpoenas, which are related to a similar joint New York Attorney General Eric Schneiderman and Connecticut Attorney General George Jepsen investigation.Written and Presented by Lianna Brinded.


----------



## ourwater

Bitter Pill: The Exorbitant Prices Of Health Care | TIME, TIME, Published on Feb 22, 2013, Steven Brill talks to TIME about his cover story on the outrageous pricing and egregious profits that are destroying our health care.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Cheap Wedding Dress


----------



## ourwater

Outnumbered, The Internet, When Mum finds an inappropriate image on the family computer, an investigation begins. Gran is still staying and Dad is horrified at the thought of having a heart to heart with her. Karen is convinced that she has won half a million pounds.


----------



## tehuti88

An episode of _Vanity Fair Confidential_ about Satanic ritual abuse. One of the weird topics I like to write about. ops


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Award


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross and Monica's Cousin


----------



## ourwater

USDA Closes Several Offices Due to Threatening Emails, Wochit News, Published on Aug 30, 2016, USDA logo WUSA9 WASHINGTON -- The Agriculture Department said Tuesday it had closed offices in five states after receiving anonymous threats that it considered serious. USDA spokesman Matthew Herrick said the department had received “several anonymous messages” late Monday that raised concerns about the safety of USDA personnel and facilities. Herrick said the threat was one email message sent to multiple employees at all of the locations. “Without getting into detail of the email message, USDA continues to work closely with federal and local law enforcement, including the FBI, to determine whether the threat is credible,” Herrick said. #PIP

SOAP Note Writing Tips for Mental Health Counselors, Counseling Forms, Published on Mar 8, 2015, GET SOAP NOTESCLICK HERE:


----------



## ourwater

Boston Baby Doe’s killers thought she was possessed by demons - Full Story, Willie Talk, Published on Sep 21, 2015


----------



## ourwater

№631 Стрим BF Hardline (Булыч), BattleBulko, Streamed live on Nov 20, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Big Kiss


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Cross-Country Classics


----------



## ourwater

Linda Moulton Howe - US Navyman has PROOF of ROSWELL on Okinawa Naval Site, DrJ Radio Live, Published on Dec 11, 2016, Linda Moulton Howe yet again blows the roof by presenting ufo & ET proof from interview with Navy man Thomas Shepard. Watch for 2nd part and 3rd of LMH and always go to for her site and to see details of joining LIVE shows and much more, and check our youtube channel for archives as hundreds more incredible interviews are made into moviesListen live Tuesdays 7-9pm PT throughThursdays 7-9pm PT where you can call in and ask questions yourselves at You can always see what is coming and see if we have open lines by watching weekly the show! AND watch this channel for EXCLUSIVE YouTube interviews as the Wednesday on-demand show! Go to


----------



## ourwater

Lost in Space, The Space Vikings, Dr. Smith and Will have a mythological adventure as they take on the ancient God Thor and travel on a winged horse to Valhalla.


----------



## ourwater

Armored Home Solutions Shatter Guard System, Armored Home Solutions, Published on Feb 27, 2015, Showing our Shatter Guard Protection system. This can be applied to any glass for added protection. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Feb 27, 2017, Wrong movie announced for best picture at the Oscars; Couple sentenced after terrorizing a child's birthday party; Saying goodbye to Bill Paxton


----------



## ourwater

Прохождение GTA 5 Бурильщик Часть 236, Dimon Svetliy, Published on Jan 25, 2017, 18+VK Группа


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace, (1959) Wilson's Allergy, Mr. Wilson is convinced that he is allergic to Dennis because he sneezes every time Dennis is around.


----------



## ourwater

You Killed The Trees Prank Call, Phone Losers of America, Published on Feb 9, 2016, It's hard to believe how often this mixup keeps happening, where my employees accidentally spray the wrong lawn with industrial strength grass and tree killer. Chad is definitely getting written up this time. This damn customer, though, he won't even let me make things right.


----------



## ourwater

►Horizon Zero Dawn Gameplay Walkthrough Part 1 PS4◄ Horizon Zero Dawn Gameplay PS4, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 5 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Ultimate IDIOT Winter FUNNY DRIVERS, Retardet CRAZY FUNNY January FAILS 2017 - 45min Special, petrolhead center, Published on Jan 12, 2017, This video is about Ultimate IDIOT Winter FUNNY DRIVERS, Retardet CRAZY FUNNY January FAILS 2017 . If you wanna seeUltimate IDIOT Winter FUNNY DRIVERS, Retardet CRAZY FUNNY January FAILS 2017 watch this video!!!


----------



## ourwater

Motion/Occupancy Activated Light Switch: See how they work, tw HomeShow, Shop "motion sensor light switch"


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, The Return, Carrie follows a lead. Saul meets an old friend. Keane takes a stand.


----------



## ourwater

Game of Thrones, Oathbreaker, Daenerys arrives at Vaes Dothrak. Sam and Gilly sail for Horn Hill. Arya trains as No One. Varys finds information on the Sons of the Harpy. Ramsay receives a gift. Tommen meets with the High Sparrow. At Castle Black, a miracle occurs.


----------



## ourwater

Game of Thrones, Book of the Stranger, Sansa arrives at Castle Black. Tyrion makes a deal with the Slave Masters. Jorah and Daario sneak into Vaes Dothrak. Ramsay sends a letter to Jon. Theon arrives at Pyke. Cersei and Olenna Tyrell plot against the High Sparrow.


----------



## ourwater

Game of Thrones, The Door, Sansa and Jon make plans. Arya is given another chance to prove herself. Jorah confesses a secret to Daenerys. Tyrion meets with a Red Priestess. Yara finds her rule tested. Bran discovers the origin of the White Walkers.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline Mon, Feb 27, 2017, How The Shocking Best Picture Oscar Winner Snafu Happened; In Kentucky, A Trump Stronghold, Many Fear Losing Obamacare; Oscars 2017: Tour Bus Group Gets The Surprise of a Lifetime


----------



## ourwater

Game of Thrones, Blood of My Blood, Bran and Meera find a new ally. Gilly meets Sam's family. Arya makes a difficult choice. The Lannisters and Tyrells march against the High Sparrow.


----------



## Rick72

the walking dead


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. Rockets)


----------



## Paperback Writer

The first three episodes of the latest season of IASIP. Enjoyed 'em all.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Sweet Second Chance!


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Thailand


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Just finished the walking dead season 7.

And now going through Supernatural season 12.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Aid Station


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Love and Marriage


----------



## ourwater

H1Z1 KotK! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Why Trump Needs To Hang Out w/Justin Trudeau More, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 28, 2017, Vien Truong, Green for All/Dream Corps & Bryan Pruitt, RedState. It's time for Donald Trump to start hanging out more with Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau - and no, not just because he needs some hair-styling tips. Everybody knew healthcare was complicated, which is why they warned Trump not to repeal Obamacare. But it doesn't have to be this way. There actually is a way to streamline this whole process - and make the American healthcare as simple as pie. It’s called single-payer healthcare - and all Trump would need to do to make it a reality here in the US as it is in developed nations like Canada - would be take that Medicare program he likes so much and drop its eligibility age down to zero. So what's he waiting for?


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Big Mac


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning AmericaTue, Feb 28, 2017, Trump to Deliver His First Joint Address to Congress; 'Biggest Loser' star Bob Harper reveals heart attack; Octavia Spencer opens up about Oscars night and 'The Shack' #PIP

Need for Speed Rivals #7 - Rajdowiec - Odblokowanie Legendy (Gameplay), Marvolo, Published on Apr 19, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Payday


----------



## ourwater

[781] U.S. Military spending, Boom Bust, Published on Feb 27, 2017, Donald Trump repeats his promise for additional spending on America's military, RT's Bianca Facchinei has the full story. RT's Manuel Rapalo takes a look into how Trump's NAFTA deal could take a toll on U.S. exports of corn to Mexico. Electric car manufacturer Tesla gets a "sell" rating from Goldman Sachs. After the break, RT's Ashlee Banks takes a look at GM as it increases discounts on pickups.


----------



## ourwater

cnn으로 배운다-global zero, jobaksa1, Uploaded on Jul 6, 2011[1], (Countdown To Zero)


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, The Economy; Lake Street Dive, Guest host Anthony Mason is joined by Henry Blodget, the C.E.O. and editor of Business Insider; Joe Nocera, a columnist at Bloomberg View; and Washington Post columnist Catherine Rampell. An interview and performance by Lake Street Dive.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Broadchurch


----------



## ourwater

GUESS THAT SMELL CHALLENGE - Magic Box Toys Collector, Magic Box Toys Collector ( Surprise Toys, Surprise Eggs, Play Doh & Orbeez ), Published on Jan 31, 2017, Magic Box Toys Collector presents: What's That Smell Challenge. This is our first time doing this challenge and we are vey excited about it. Each of us will have to guess 6 object by smelling them while blindfolded. Who do you think will win this time? Post your comments below! Also, we will be posting new Shoutouts at the end of this video so please stay tuned! Enjoy the show!Thank you again for visiting and please don't forget to share this video with your friends and family : )


----------



## ourwater

Game of Thrones, The Broken Man, Jon and Sansa gather troops. Jaime arrives at Riverrun. Olenna Tyrell plans to leave King's Landing. Theon and Yara plan a destination. Arya makes plans to leave.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Betting on the Farm


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Raw Deal


----------



## ourwater

The Age Of Trump Is the Age Of Disaster Capitalism, The Big Picture RT, Published on Feb 28, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses Trump’s first address to Congress and how his administration promotes “Disaster Capitalism” with journalist and author Antony Lowenstein. Then, Thom talks to Bryan Pruitt of RedState and Vien Truong of Green for All about Trump calling healthcare complex, and his plan to massively boost defense spending.


----------



## ourwater

Behavioral Advertising (June 18, 2009), dylan meade, Published on May 1, 2014, House Energy and Commerce - Behavioral Advertising - 287116-1-DVD - House Energy and Commerce Committee. Subcommittee on Commerce, Trade & Consumer Protection. Witnesses testified about online advertising and privacy issues. They focused on "behavioral online advertising", or advertising that follows users web browsing history with the intention of tailoring advertisements to that user. They talked about the role of federal legislation in protecting the privacy of users. Representative Rush's name is misspelled at the beginning of the program. Filmed by C-SPAN. Non-commercial use only. For more information, see


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

The Office


----------



## gunner21

Worried Cat Milf said:


> The Office


****ing love the office. I've seen it 3 times over. Favourite character? (other than michael of course)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

gunner21 said:


> ****ing love the office. I've seen it 3 times over. Favourite character? (other than michael of course)


Dwight for sure. Also Jim because he's hot as heck, other than that he's actually a little boring.. but then there's also Kelly, and Angela gets a plus for cats. Oh, and Andy. At first, I wasn't so sure about him, now I love him. I could care less about Pam, she kind of annoys me at times. I'm almost through season 6, maybe I'm on 7, honestly not keeping track haha.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Kefir And Loathing


----------



## gunner21

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Dwight for sure. Also Jim because he's hot as heck, other than that he's actually a little boring.. but then there's also Kelly, and Angela gets a plus for cats. Oh, and Andy. At first, I wasn't so sure about him, now I love him. I could care less about Pam, she kind of annoys me at times. I'm almost through season 6, maybe I'm on 7, honestly not keeping track haha.


No love for creed or Holly?

I think Jim and Pam together made each other really boring. Also, they ruined Andy's character in the last few seasons. Just made him a giant douche. Are you at the part where Robert California shows up?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

gunner21 said:


> No love for creed or Holly?
> 
> I think Jim and Pam together made each other really boring. Also, they ruined Andy's character in the last few seasons. Just made him a giant douche. Are you at the part where Robert California shows up?


Basically, I love everyone except for Pam, Stanley, Gabe and Roy.


----------



## gunner21

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Basically, I love everyone except for Pam, Stanley, Gabe and Roy.


This clip basically defines creed. Love him






Any favourite scenes? There are a few classic ones.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

gunner21 said:


> This clip basically defines creed. Love him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any favourite scenes? There are a few classic ones.


Haha, yeah, knew that was coming when he showed up late. There are a **** to of favorite scenes, some I probably don't even remember but laughed a lot during. I'm not even done with the show but I'm sure there's more than just a few classic ones, lol. Kevin dropping his "famous" chili is always good xD


----------



## gunner21

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Haha, yeah, knew that was coming when he showed up late. There are a **** to of favorite scenes, some I probably don't even remember but laughed a lot during. I'm not even done with the show but I'm sure there's more than just a few classic ones, lol. Kevin dropping his "famous" chili is always good xD


Oh man poor Kevin. Some of my favourites:





















I could talk about the office all day.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, A Look Into Donald Trump's Budget Priorities, Pres. Trump is seeking a $54 billion increase in military spending. But, what's behind the numbers and will congress agree with his priorities? Larry takes a look. And, the veterans group that used 'Morning Joe' to troll Donald Trump. Did their plan work?


----------



## ourwater

Mini Golf! - A SideArm's Dick Away! (Tower Unite Golf!), KYRSP33DY, Published on Jul 14, 2016, Tower Unite Mini Golf Gameplay!Like the video if you enjoyed! Thanks!


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Feb 28, 2017, Busy day for Trump ahead of his address to joint session of Congress; Class-action lawsuit against Jared and Kay Jewelers; New clues about what really happened during the Oscars mix-up


----------



## ourwater

What is LATENT INHIBITION? What does LATENT INHIBITION mean? LATENT INHIBITION meaning, Audiopedia, Published on Aug 9, 2016, What is LATENT INHIBITION? What does LATENT INHIBITION mean? LATENT INHIBITION meaning - LATENT INHIBITION definition - LATENT INHIBITION explanation.


----------



## ourwater

SYNDROME - Where the necromorphs? | Let's Play Syndrome Gameplay Part 1 (Full Game), Yippee Ki Yay Mr Falcon, Published on Oct 4, 2016, Spooky October: Syndrome Gameplay Part 1 - Full release on PC is here! By Camel 101, Let's Play Syndrome is a sci-fi survival horror game reminiscent of System Shock and Dead Space that takes place


----------



## ourwater

One Flintoff - New Civic Offices in Greensborough, Banyule City Council, Published on Nov 15, 2015, Banyule Council has started building staff accommodation and community facilities on top of its popular leisure and aquatic centre, WaterMarc Banyule in Greensborough. The project also includes a floor of commercial office space that Council will lease for long term returns. It will be the first time in 20 years that Council staff will be working under the same roof. Construction is expected to finish in December 2016, with staff moving in January 2017. Learn more and take a tour of this exciting project.


----------



## ourwater

Nav Athwal Explains Crowd Source Funding for Real Estate Investments, FlipNerd, Published on Jul 7, 2015, Please check out this episode of the FlipNerd.com VIP Interview show, this time with Nav Athwal, Founder and CEO of RealtyShares. RealtyShares is a cutting edge crowd funding platform specifically for real estate investors. Unless you've been under a rock, you know that crowd source funding for all sorts of startups and product launches has been hot in recent years, and it's finally hit the real estate investing industry. Watch now to learn more!


----------



## ourwater

DD NewsMilton Friedman - Should Higher Education Be Subsidized?, LibertyPen, Published on Aug 14, 2013, Professor Friedman leads a roundtable discussion with students.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Pistons)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

gunner21 said:


> I could talk about the office all day.


Yah, but don't before you spoil anything for me! :bah


----------



## gunner21

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Yah, but don't before you spoil anything for me! :bah


Pam gets married to Roy in series finale.

Ryan ends up being gay and becomes Oscar's bf.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl: TinFinity


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl: Quick Hardening Caulk


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Mar 1, 2017, 'Dancing With the Stars' Season 24 Cast Revealed; Trump delivers message of optimism in joint address to Congress; Uber CEO caught on tape yelling at driver #PIP


Google Maps - Creating a Custom Google Map, sakaiRTMS, 
Published on Mar 9, 2016, How to create a custom Google Map with your own points of interest. You can identify elements, locations and change the labels, icons and colours.

H1Z1 KotK! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 22 minutes ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Crash Into Me, Part 1


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, British Music Sensation James Arthur & Country Star Brandy Clark, 2012 'X Factor UK' winner James Arthur travels across the pond to discuss his reemergence on the global music scene after several challenging years out of the spotlight.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Crash Into Me, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Kodi Echo Live TV Guide FIX - No Program Available, Chigz Tech Reviews, Published on Dec 4, 2016, Kodi Echo Live TV Guide Fix - No Program Available


----------



## ourwater

The Addams Family, Morticia's Romance (Part 2), Unfortunately for Gomez, Wednesday and Pugsley refuse to go to sleep until they hear the conclusion of the tale of his and Morticia's courtship.


----------



## ourwater

Culture & Politics: Sweden vs. America, Jason Haglund, Published on Jan 29, 2013, I am currently studying at Jönköping University as a foreign exchange student and am quite interested in the cultural differences between Swedes and Americans. Here is a clip of a talk I had about culture and politics in Sweden and America with Alex, a very interesting Swede that I met outside my apartment in Jönköping, Sweden. I apologize for focusing on the negative aspects of culture and politics, but I found them to be much more interesting/enlightening. Feel free to ask me questions in the comments section. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Late Captain Pierce


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, The Economy; Tyler Cowen; Russia, Guest host Ian Bremmer is joined by Harvard professor Larry Summers. Tyler Cowen, economics professor and Bloomberg View columnist. Evan Osnos of The New Yorker and Julia Ioffe of The Atlantic.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hey, Doc


----------



## ourwater

Writing Tips & Information : How to Write a Request for a Donation Letter, eHOW, Uploaded on Dec 31, 2008, Writing a request for a donation letter requires a detailed description of the organization, benefits the donor will receive and a statement of appreciation. Write a request for a donation letter with tips from a writing instructor in this free video series on writing.


----------



## ourwater

Team Fortress 2 GT 620 PC Maxed Out Gameplay HD, BalveerB, Published on Jul 7, 2012, Team Fortress 2 , Gameplay, PC, HD, GT 620, GT 520, AMD, FX-4100, Quad Core, Team, Fortress, 2, Maxed, Out, Steam, Valve, Source, Engine, 2012, Video, Game, PC, Xbox 360, PS3, Nvidia, Geforce, Bandicam


----------



## ourwater

Basic English Grammar - Do, Does, Did, Don't, Doesn't, Didn't, EnglishLessons4U - Learn English with Ronnie! [engVid], Uploaded on Aug 11, 2010


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, Friends and Family, Homer finds a new friend in a woman who acts just like him when Mr. Burns hires the other Simpsons as his live-in virtual reality family.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Feb 28, 2017, Trump Talks of 'Renewal of the American Spirit' in Speech to Congress; Chance the Rapper on Remaining Unsigned, His Tattoo and Being a Dad; Harvard Honors Rihanna's Philanthropy Work, Work, Work, Work


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Junior: Turn Up the Beet


----------



## ourwater

Marble Madness gameplay - Japanese Sega Mega Drive version, Nostalgic Retrogamer, Published on Dec 13, 2014, This is the Japanese version of Marble Madness on the Sega Mega Drive.The Japanese version is very different compared to the PAL and US version of the game. The Japanese version looks better, sounds better, plays better, and is probably as close to being arcade perfect as you can possibly get.In this video, Thomas (RetroGameModz) and Zebbe from WaterMelon (the creators of Pier Solar) are playing two sessions of this version of Marble Madness as they try to complete it in 2 player mode without using any continues. Note that this version of the game is much more difficult than the PAL and US version, and that even the "very easy" level on the Japanese version is harder than the hardest difficulty level on the PAL/US version.The game is played on a real Mega Drive in 60 Hz. No video capturing hardware has been used. We just pointed the camera towards the screen, so the picture quality is not the best.The Swedish conversation during game play has been subtitled for your convenience.


----------



## ourwater

Fishing Games For Kids | Fishing Videos For Kids | Fishing videos for children, KomboTV Kids Toys, Published on Dec 9, 2016, Welcome them to the fishing game, where we have to question 2 fish.is located outside the fish to carry the colorful, above the smaller fishes, cute and lovely.


----------



## ourwater

1/35: How I Doubled My Business with Pizza, Tyler Smith, Published on Apr 27, 2015 #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

Cooks vs. Cons: Gas Station Gourmet


----------



## ourwater

Is Trump's $1 Trillion Infrastructure Plan A Scam?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 1, 2017, Edward Wytkind, Transportation Trades Department, AFL-CIO/USDOT Advisory Committee on Transportation Automation. Donald Trump is talking a big game about his infrastructure plan. But is it just another welfare program for giant corporations? #PIP

[PC] Beam Breakers §6 - DOWNTOWN - Mission 1, Chaîne de YoNM1, Uploaded on Sep 16, 2011, Beam Breakers SPIEL auf PC (2002)


----------



## ourwater

Is Trump Getting Talking Points From Neo-Nazis?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 1, 2017, George Landrith, Frontiers of Freedom & Charles Sauer, The Market Institute. Is Donald Trump getting his talking points from neo-Nazis? The news points disturbingly to “yes."


----------



## ourwater

Dick Cheney defends Bush's Administration 1/4, AustralianNeoCon2, Published on Feb 3, 2013


----------



## ourwater

[782] Dow breaks 21,000, Boom Bust,Published on Mar 1, 2017, The DOW makes history as it breaks 21,000, Bart Chilton, Commissioner, U.S. Commodity Futures Trading Commission (2007-2014) joins us to dive deeper into the economy. Several U.S. states will soon see hikes in their taxes, will you be affected? Discussing the strength of the U.S. workforce is dominated by topics like trade and immigration. One factor that's a concern worldwide is automation - and economists in the U.K. think it's a bigger deal than we're making it out to be, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has more. Are social media companies and mobile applications that offer live stream capabilities responsible when the livestream involves a suicide, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo discusses.


----------



## ourwater

Retro Commercials Vol 18 - 1987, Daves Archives, Published on Oct 7, 2014


----------



## Toad Licker

Bakers vs. Fakers: Lemon Bar Brawl


----------



## ourwater

DIRECTO NEED FOR SPEED 2015 #2, PAUANDREU95, Streamed live on Oct 29, 2015, ESPERO QUE OS GUSTEMY TWITTER -


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David MuirWed, Mar 1, 2017, Massive Midwest Storm System Heads East; Dow Jones Closes Above 21,000; After Trump's Speech, Democrats and Republicans Look to Legislative Priorities. #PIP

What are milliamp hours?, Julian Ilett, Published on Apr 4, 2016, There's a lot of confusion about milliamp hours. What electrical quantity do milliamp hours represent?


----------



## ourwater

Fix It Invoice Mobile App, Canvas Videos, Published on Jul 27, 2014


----------



## ourwater

DONT ASK ALEXA THESE QUESTIONS!!!, Vito Pulverenti, Published on Dec 24, 2016, Thank you for watching, Happy Holla Days!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Path
~ The Expanse
~ The 100


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Mar 1, 2017, Beau Biden Widow Reportedly in Romantic Relationship with Brother-In-Law; 'When We Rise' Chronicles the Struggle for LGBTQ Rights; Accountants Connected to Oscars Best Picture Snafu Will Not Work Show Again #PIP

Psi, 11. The Patient Never Lies ESP


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hawk's Nightmare


----------



## ourwater

Jewish 101: Ep. 18 - Human Nature, JBS, Published on Sep 12, 2014, Host Rabbi Mark S. Golub discusses the Jewish Tradition's understanding of, and attitudes towards human nature.


----------



## cak

Supergirl


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Exorcism


----------



## ourwater

Battle of the Planets - 1, Battle of the Planetsrlui123- 1, Uploaded on Sep 1, 2009, "Rage of the Robotoids"


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Clone Wars, Crisis at the Heart , After making a deal with Count Dooku to resuscitate the ailing Banking Clan, Clovis finds himself as a pawn in Dooku's designs.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

►Horizon Zero Dawn Gameplay Walkthrough PS4 Pro◄ Horizon Zero Dawn Gameplay PS4, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 20 hours ago, Horizon Zero Dawn Gameplay Walkthrough! // PS4 Pro gameplay of Horizon Zero Dawn! Horizon Zero Dawn gameplay features a female protagonist who kicks butt!►Tips of $5+ appear ON STREAM:


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Piece of My Heart


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Mar 2, 2017, 7 Baltimore police officers indicted on federal racketeering charges; Democrats call on Jeff Sessions to resign; Accountants will not work Oscars show again, Academy says


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Bus


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Mildred


----------



## ourwater

FIELD ACTIVITIES, F4U MAKES PANCAKE LANDING, VELLA LAVELLA, The National Archives Collection, Published on Sep 28, 2015, Date: ca. 1947 - 1980Creators: Department of Defense. Department of the Navy. Naval Photographic Center. 9/18/1947- ?


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; Jay Wright; Omar Saif Ghobash, A preview of President Trump’s address to Congress with guest host Dennis Berman. Jay Wright, head basketball coach at Villanova. Omar Saif Ghobash, ambassador of the United Arab Emirates to Russia and author of “Letters to a Young Muslim.” #PIP

K -9 KANNON Mini Tennis Ball Launcher by Hyper Pet with Robert-Andre!, happyfamily1004, Published on Apr 21, 2015, Robert-Andre unboxes the k-9 cannon mini tennis ball launcher by hyper pet. It can launch mini tennis balls up to 75 feet. It has 5 different level of power to launch the tennis ball.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Kids


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Quo Vadis, Captain Chandler


----------



## ourwater

Trump Proves How Easy the Press Is Manipulated, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 2, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to Rob Mariani of the Daily Caller and Sam Sacks of the District Sentinel about Jeff Sessions recusing himself from an investigation into US election interference and how Trump has manipulated the media. Then, Thom discusses the Trump administration’s rollback of EPA protections and what it means for our environment with Anna Aurilio of the Environment America Washington Office. #PIP

Light Bar | How to Install Video | Madjax® Golf Cart Accessories, MadjaxTV, Published on Jul 29, 2015, How to install a Madjax® Universal Light Bar on your golf cart


----------



## ourwater

Inside Ebola Isolation Rooms | NBC News, NBC News, Published on Aug 6, 2014, As the second American infected with Ebola returns to the U.S. for treatment, get an inside look at the CDC isolation rooms meant to keep us safe.


----------



## ourwater

DOOM SNAPMAP 116: CH E1M6 - UAC Labs 3.0 feat. Drwaffles51, Overlord-AriesO, & DarkHoodOrderOfG, UltraZangiefZ, Published on Feb 13, 2017, Snapmap made by: Mr. Selfdestruct


----------



## ourwater

CNN Compares Immigration Enforcement To Slavery & The Holocaust, Peggy Roberts, Published on Mar 2, 2017, CNN's hysterical anti Trump coverage continues, this time with a segment about the "New Underground Railroad".


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Bacon Baskets!


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry KingGeorge Mitchell On Trump's Foreign Policy Challenges, Including Russia and Israel, Former Sen. George Mitchell (D-MA) tells Larry he was heartened by Pres. Trump's comments about NATO during his speech before Congress, but less so on Trump's handling of Russia. Plus, why he still believes peace is possible between Israel and Palestine. #PIP

The Psychology of Fear, Phobia & Anxiety, What Are You Afraid of?, PsycheTruth, Uploaded on Jan 8, 2008, Exclusive Content!!


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace, (1959) Wilson Sleeps Over, Dennis accidently knocks over a bottle that fumigates the Wilsons’ house, leaving them no other choice but to stay the night with the Mitchells.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Say Cheese!


----------



## ourwater

Soundproofing a Bedroom to Family Room Wall, Matt Risinger, Uploaded on Nov 2, 2009, Follow me on Instagram -


----------



## ourwater

Choosing a Walt Disney World Resort Hotel, Brittany at Magical Journeys Travel, Published on Jun 30, 2014, In this video, I walk you through the 18 (yes, 18!) Walt Disney World Resort Hotels and provide some helpful tips on choosing the best fit for your vacation.


----------



## ourwater

Noveltoons 1948, Similar to Warner Bros. Looney Tunes and Merrie Melodies, Noveltoons was an animated anthology series produced by Paramount Pictures' Famous Studios from 1943 to the close of the studio in 1967. Casper the Friendly Ghost, Herman and Katnip, Little Audrey, and Baby Huey all got their start from this series., 2. Hector's Hectic LifeThreatened with expulsion from his loving home Hector attempts to rid his house of three puppies left on the doorstep.


----------



## ourwater

Animal Crossing: New Leaf - Part 123 - Resignation (Nintendo 3DS Gameplay Walkthrough Day 59), ZackScottGames, Published on Aug 7, 2013, Thanks for every Like and Favorite! They really help! This is Part 123 of the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Gameplay Walkthrough for the Nintendo 3DS! On Day 59, I get really specific with my next public works


----------



## ourwater

1 year in jail for man who caused lockdown on UMass campus, WWLP-22News, Published on Aug 31, 2016, William McKeown is the second suspect to be sentenced in connection with a robbery that caused the whole campus to be locked down.


----------



## ourwater

FSX - El Al 737-800 to Tel Aviv, M.A. Flight Simulation HD, Published on Jan 18, 2015, Microsoft Flight Simulator X


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Mar 2, 2017, AG Jeff Sessions Recuses Himself from Investigations into Alleged Trump-Russia Ties; Not Satisfied with Recusal, Top Democrats Call for Sessions to Resign, UPS Employees Deliver Surprise Package to Co-Worker.


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Steak Me Home Tonight


----------



## ourwater

Alice Through the Looking Glass [1987] #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

St. John's On Parade (1952), British Pathé, Published on Apr 13, 2014, Hyde Park, London


----------



## ourwater

Royal Flush at the 2016 , PCA - Huge Three-Way Pot | PokerStars, PokerStars, Published on Jan 14, 2016, A runner-runner Royal Flush was hit to win a monster three-way pot on Day 4 of the PokerStars Caribbean Adventure Main Event.


----------



## ourwater

GTA 5 Mods - ULTIMATE SPACESHIP MOD!! (GTA 5 Mods Gameplay),Typical Gamer, Streamed live on Nov 8, 2016, GTA 5 mods Spaceship mod new episode with Typical Gamer! GTA 5 mods Spaceship mod seeing how far we can go into space!► Subscribe for more daily, to


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Too Biggs to Fail


----------



## ourwater

Monkey Trouble [1994] #PIP Principal Meeting 2016 - Twitter, Mobile County Public Schools, Published on Sep 27, 2016, Introducing Twitter To Staff


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Mar 2, 2017, Families of 2 Missing Women Believe Same Man Knows What Happened to Them; Boxing Fitness Craze Gets Women Ready to Rumble


----------



## ourwater

Sound and Fury [2000] #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl: Elaine's Big Day


----------



## ourwater

[784] Smart gadgets take hold of millions of households, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 3, 2017, Trump takes hatchet to the EPA, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has the full story. Millions of families around the world are being shaped by smart gadgets, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo and Trinity Chavez look into how "smart" can be dangerous.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Kissing


----------



## ourwater

Roger Montgomery & Don Williams - Healthcare: Cochlear, CSL, Ramsay Healthcare & The Sector Special, Livewire Markets, Published on Mar 8, 2015, Buy Hold Sell - Healthcare: COH, CSL, RHC, HSO and more... Roger Montgomery from The Montgomery Fund and Don Williams from Platypus Asset Management discuss one of the hot sectors on The ASX. Stocks in this sector have benefited from investors seeking exposure to offshore earnings and demographic themes such as an ageing population. Companies discussed in this episode include Cochlear, CSL Limited, Ramsay Healthcare and Healthscope. Plus: This week the sector special is back with each panelist sharing their preferred stock in the sector.


----------



## ourwater

Saab JAS-39 Gripen : Swedish Air Force Cheap & Deadly Fighter Jet., Military Zone HD, Published on Aug 8, 2016, The Saab JAS 39 Gripen is a light single-engine multirole fighter aircraft manufactured by the Swedish aerospace company Saab for Swedish Air Force.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Triplets


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, 'Teachers' Stars Katy Colloton & Katie O'Brien, Kevin Pollak fills in for Larry, interviewing comedians Katy Colloton & Katie O'Brien about the inspirations behind their hit TV Land sitcom 'Teachers.' Plus, the 'Katydid' ladies weigh in on the added difficulties they've faced as women in comedy

#PIP Make your computer faster with a clean cache, BetaFlux, Uploaded on Jan 18, 2008, Before running through this video you will need to copy this text" C:\c-cleanup-cache.bat, " copy the full text without the "" marksYou will need to paste it into the registry later in this video.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Phoebe Hates PBS


----------



## ourwater

Hillary Clinton: Trump's Demagoguery 'No Longer Amusing' | MSNBC, MSNBC, Published on Oct 5, 2015, Hillary Clinton gives her thoughts on Republican frontrunner Donald Trump, saying he has been "appealing to the worst instincts of human nature." Clinton also talks about Jeb Bush, criminal justice reform and gun violence.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Kips


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Mar 3, 2017, Snapchat co-founders become newly minted billionaires; Sessions recuses himself from Russia investigation; Hertz car rental faces lawsuit for allegedly deceitful 'toll service' fees. #PIP

H1Z1 KotK! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 4 minutes ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Freedom, Part 1


----------



## ourwater

Remedies Video Lecture 7 - Preventive Injunctions, Jack Guttenberg, Published on Mar 7, 2014, Remedies Video Lecture 7 - Preventive Injunctions


----------



## ourwater

5th grade Stump end of year skit, Jer Kong, Published on Jun 7, 2014


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Peggy


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; 'Natasha, Pierre and the Great Comet of 1812'; 'Moonlight', Analysis of President Trump’s address to Congress with guest host Alison Stewart. “Natasha, Pierre and the Great Comet of 1812.” Charlie's conversation from October about the film "Moonlight."


----------



## ourwater

[430] The Game of Thorns and Redacting Pablo Escobar, Watching the Hawks RT, Published on Mar 3, 2017, On this episode of "Watching the Hawks" Tyrel Ventura, Tabetha Wallace and Sean Stone examine all the hullaballoo over Russian Hacking and the 2016 Presidential elections as author and Presidential Historian Doug Wead enters the Hawks Nest to discuss just what did cause Hillary Clinton's historic loss to Donald Trump. Then we preview this week's edition of RT's Redacted Tonight with the one and only John F. O'Donnell and talk CIA Drug Running, Betsy DeVos and U.S. Cuban relations. Finally, Tyrel, Tabetha, and Sean take viewer questions!


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior, Batter Hurry Up, The Top 18 return to the kitchen to face off in two challenges #PIP


----------



## ourwater

Overheating Alarm, Red Alerts, Published on Feb 27, 2017, Displays engine temperature and battery voltageAudible alarm before overheating and weak battery #PIP

0:02 / 22:06Stream need for speed joy ride, Hike 625, Streamed live on May 1, 2016, This is my channel


----------



## ourwater

Drunk History, Spies, Harriet Tubman provides military intel to the Union Army, Virginia Hall spies in France during World War II and becomes the first woman in the CIA, and Roald Dahl serves as a debonair British spy. Featuring Octavia Spencer, Alia Shawkat and Will Ferrell.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Of Moose and Men


----------



## ourwater

Dr. Michael Eric Dyson: A Sermon to White America, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 3, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to Professor and Author Michael Eric Dyson about race relations in America with the Trump administration in power, and Dyson’s newest book “Tears We Cannot Stop: A Sermon to White America.” Then, Thom talks Ron Phillips of Gavel Resources and Valerie Ervin of the Working Families Party about Mike Pence’s use of a private email server, and democrats searching for a secret GOP healthcare bill. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace, (1959) Mr. Wilson’s Award, Dennis starts a rumor that he and his family are moving to New York in order to keep Mr. Wilson in town for an award he is due to receive.


----------



## ourwater

Israel Moment #43 - Israel is the Cursed Fig Tree, sanderson1611, Published on Sep 14, 2014


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill, The Exterminator, Dale can no longer work as an exterminator because the chemicals he uses have eroded his sinuses. Thus, he must get an office job.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Journey to Babel


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ash vs Evil season 2.

Grimm season 3


----------



## ourwater

Kerbal Railgun - Interplanetary Bombardment, Scott Manley. Published on Feb 22, 2017, Using the Netherdyne Mass Driver Mod we shoot the Mun, then fly it to the Mun and attempt to shoot kerbin.


----------



## ourwater

☺ AFV Part 184 America's Funniest Home Videos (Funny Clips Fail Montage Compilation) | OrangeCabinet, BestAFVonU2BE, Published on Oct 4, 2012, If you like America's Funniest Home Videos stop by and visit my YouTube Channel for more videos just like this


----------



## ourwater

Flaws Revealed in Electronic Monitoring, Associated Press, Published on Jul 29, 2013, An man who slipped his electronic monitoring bracelet in Colorado is suspected of killing two people before wounding a sheriff's deputy in Texas. The case of Evan Ebel and reveals flaws in the system designed to protect the public. (July 29)


----------



## ourwater

10 Cloverfield Lane [2016] #PIP Tapper John M.D.|S05E10|Ohne Komplikation|Deutsch|, Günther Frosch, Published on Feb 4, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Smoked, Grilled And Fried


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Mar 3, 2017, Winter whiteout conditions blamed for a horrific highway pileup in Pennsylvania; Federal authorities arrest a suspect in connection with the nationwide wave of anti-Semitic threats; Young woman working at fast-food restaurant helps child in distress


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Local and national news abc with david muir


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Pelicans)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Soldier of the Month


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Gun


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mail Call, Again


----------



## TryingMara

8 Out of 10 Cats Does Countdown


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Facing Your Fears


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Mardi Gras Mad


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Feb 26, 2017, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Former Trump Campaign Manager Corey Lewandowski, Governors Terry McAuliffe (D-VA) & Scott Walker (R-WI), White House Dir. of Social Media Dan Scavino & a Sunday Panel of Steve Hilton, Juan Williams, Julie Pace, Lisa Boothe.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Are You Now, Margaret?


----------



## ourwater

Continental Cablevision Preview GuiPrevue Guide (Central Texas) - July 6, 1989de (1992), Scott Wild, Published on Aug 4, 2016, Found on one of my oldest tapes in the archive. Just about 2 and a half minutes of Prevue Guide showing what would be on at 9:30am and 10am. Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Mar 3, 2017, Adoptive Parents, Birth Father Battle for Custody of 3-Year-Old Girl; 'Get Out' Stars, Director on Tackling Racial Issues in Hot New Thriller; Asking D.C. Residents, Tourists What They Are Grateful For #PIP NES Longplay [143] StarTropics, World of Longplays, Uploaded on Oct 18, 2011


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Good-Bye Radar, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Good-Bye Radar, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

May 13th: The Tragedy and The Aftermath. WKZO TV, Kalamazoo, GregNoll61, Published on Jul 20, 2014, In 1980, A few days after a F3 Tornado devastated Downtown Kalamazoo and the surrounding area on May 13th, the local CBS affiliate, WKZO Channel 3 (billed at the time as 'TV Active' 3) aired a special broadcast detailing the events of the week, entitled 'May 13th; The Tragedy and The Aftermath'. The special featured the full news team at that time of the John Fetzer owned station and presented eye witness accounts of the storm as well as information on the victims and the emotional and fiscal impact on the city as a whole.These were the darkest of days for this small city in SouthWest Michigan but as you watch this 30 minute special presentation you will feel the strong sense of community that pulled the area together and forward.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Can't Dance, Don't Ask Me


----------



## ourwater

Wizards vs. Aliens, The Cave of Menla-Gto, Part Two, Ursula, Michael and Tom are rescued by Tseringma, the world-weary, three thousand year old guardian of the cave, who tells them that global disbelief in magic has weakened its potency but is relieved to sacrifice herself in order to heal Tom, whom she sees as a future champion of all wizardry. Meanwhile Benny and Randal discover the magic triptych mirror, which will triple Randal's magic powers and, although they are captured by the Nekross, Randal's combined use of magic and science enables them to escape as well as saving Tom and his family from another Nekross encounter.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: A Three Job, No Income Family


----------



## ourwater

GET A SNEAK PEEK AT Need For Speed: Most Wanted (NFS001), dunbarsnackbar, Published on Oct 27, 2012, ***PLEASE SUBSCRIBE***


----------



## ourwater

EARLY ACCESS ►Ghost Recon Wildlands Multiplayer Full Gameplay◄ Ghost Recon Wildlands PS4 Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 5 hours ago, Ghost Recond Wildlands PS4 Full Gameplay Multiplayer // Multiplayer gameplay of Tom Clancy Ghost Recon Wildlands PS4. Ghost Recon Wildlands comes out on March 7, 2017!►TIPS appear ON STREAM:


----------



## ourwater

Empire HR - Disciplinary Hearing, EmpireTVChannel, Uploaded on Jan 14, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Duos! ►Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos Gameplay◄ Playerunknown Battlegrounds Beta Duos Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 5 hours agoPlayerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos Beta PC Gameplay // Duos Beta gameplay of Playerunknown Battlegrounds on PC! Playerunknown's Battlegrounds is a survival game like the Hunger Games!►TIPS #PIP

The Real King George V, The New Royalty World TV, Published on Aug 13, 2016, The Real King George V


----------



## ourwater

Specific and Non-specific Binding, Professor G, Published on Mar 22, 2015, Explains what is meant by specific and non-specific binding and how they are measured in a radioligand binding assay.


----------



## ourwater

5 Future Concept Cars - (part 2), TOP 10 INFORMATION, Published on Jul 3, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Metal Detecting: Ye Old School House Urbex, Exploring Alabama, Published on Dec 16, 2016, I passed this one day and asked around town to find the owner. Thanks for watching


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nets vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Mar 5, 2017, The Russian Connection? Guests: Sarah Huckabee Sanders, Josh Earnest, Michael Mukasey, Al Franken, Matt Down, Dan Balz, Jennifer Jacobs


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Knicks)


----------



## ourwater

"Russia Is Our Biggest Threat" Joint Chiefs Of Staff Chair Confirmation Hearing, CSPANJUNKIEd0tORG, Published on Jul 10, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Giant Poking Device


----------



## ourwater

Medicaid Coverage for Out-of-State Inpatient Mental Health Treatment for Children, MNCDHH, Uploaded on Feb 22, 2012This video discusses the need for Medicaid coverage for out-of-state inpatient mental health treatment for children who are deaf, deafblind or hard of hearing. Minnesota does not offer such a facility that has qualified professional mental health staff who are fluent in American Sign Language. Full details (including text transcript) at #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Chandler Can't Remember Which Sister


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Mar 5, 2017, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Former Trump Campaign Manager Corey Lewandowski, Governors Terry McAuliffe (D-VA) & Scott Walker (R-WI), White House Dir. of Social Media Dan Scavino & a Sunday Panel of Steve Hilton, Juan Williams, Julie Pace, Lisa Boothe


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Junior: Heads Will Roll


----------



## ourwater

Flight Report : Tupolev 134 Alrosa / Irkutsk - Mirny, SkyPriority, Published on Oct 25, 2015, Aujourd'hui petit voyage dans le temps a travers la Siberie a bord du Tupolev 134 de la compagnie Alrosa, derniere avec Air Koryo a encore exploiter ce magnifique appareil sovietique.


----------



## ourwater

LETITIA: Coming up nexton Wall Street Warriors.Wall Street Warriors, The Squeeze, Markets are beginning to drop and the bullish stockbroker's are feeling the pain. Brett hasn't slept in 24 hours as he prepares for a key investment meeting.


----------



## ourwater

Reinventing Your Chiropractic "Game" for Better Business, Tom Necela, Published on Nov 25, 2013, Dr Tom Necela of The Strategic Chiropractor discusses business strategies for chiropractors, for more information, visit


----------



## HobbitInHell

Ancient aliens and Friends.


----------



## ourwater

Soldier speaks out about 2012 and FEMA and NWO Elites. He quits and throws medals, TheOriginal FatDonkey, Published on Apr 3, 2012, Keywords: RED LIST BLUE LIST YELLOW LIST LOTTERYIn 2012 Our military along with Japan and Russia military will activate their underground FEMA camps for American population control, after America the same thing will be done in India, and then the rest of the world after the event. Read your Georgia Guide Stones right now!! The NWO wants less than 5 million people on the earth to start a super race over. Sort of how Hitler wanted to get his bloodline pure. Scary times we live in friends! Jesus is LORD! ELOHIM


----------



## ourwater

Monty Python - Dirty Hungarian Phrasebook, rylxyc, Uploaded on Nov 20, 2006, The Dirty Hungarian Phrasebook sketch and courtroom scene from Monty Python's Flying Circus


----------



## ourwater

FREE ROAM | NEED FOR SPEED (2015).(MALAYSIA)(PS4), SYAHROLL GAMERS, Streamed live on Apr 27, 2016►- WELCOME TO MY CHANNEL, SYAHROLL GAMERS | 21 | MALAYSIA.◄-I LIVE STREAM PLAYING GTA5,NFS,RAINBOW SIX SIEGE,DIVISION N MORE.


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: The Reason You're Here


----------



## ourwater

Angelina Jolie (Behind the Scenes) Lara Croft: Tomb Raider 2001, Any Videos, Published on Sep 29, 2016, Angelina Jolie (Behind the Scenes) Lara Croft: Tomb Raider 2001


----------



## ourwater

26. The "Afterlife" of the New Testament and Postmodern Interpretation, YaleCourses, Uploaded on Sep 2, 2009, Introduction to New Testament (RLST 152)


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Big Bacon Batlle 2


----------



## ourwater

deleted


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: A Fine Finale


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Worst Cooks Challenge


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Narrow Margin [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel Has a Baby, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel Has a Baby, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

VIRGO OCTOBER 2016 - HERE COMES THE MONEY!, Tara Jade Nichols, Published on Sep 16, 2016 - Personalized Astrology ReadingsThank you for subscribing to my channel! Please like, share and comment on my videos! I'm so grateful to share my love of Astrology with you!,


----------



## ClintCooperJM

I recently binge watched all of Mad Men on Netflix


----------



## ourwater

Santorum: 'You can't do' repeal and replace, CNN, Published on Feb 26, 2017, Jake Tapper talks to the State of the Union panel: Rep. Mark Sanford, Rep. Ruben Gallego, Rick Santorum, and Jennifer Granholm, about the future of ACA


----------



## ourwater

Seven Day Series - Northgard Episode #1, Sheepdog Gaming, Published on Feb 27, 2017, After years of tireless explorations, brave Vikings have discovered a new land filled with mystery, danger and riches: Northgard.


----------



## ourwater

'Money Monster': Jodie Foster On George Clooney & Julia Roberts' Comradery On & Off-Screen, Access Hollywood, Published on May 11, 2016, At Cannes Film Festival 2016, Jodie Foster, director of "Money Monster," explains to Access Hollywood's Scott "Movie" Mantz why this is her most ambitious film yet. Plus, she describes the comradery between George Clooney and Julia Roberts.


----------



## ourwater

EARLY ACCESS ►Ghost Recon Wildlands Multiplayer Full Gameplay◄ Ghost Recon Wildlands PS4 Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 7 hours ago


----------



## SouthWest

Supergirl season 2 episode 13: Mr. and Mrs. Mxyzptlk


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Say Yes


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Foreign Affairs


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Joker Is Wild


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Who Knew?


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Tuvix


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Infinite Regress


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, The Technology Industry, Gillian Tett leads a discussion about the technology industry with Max Chafkin of Bloomberg BusinessWeek; Richard Edelman, president and C.E.O. of Edelman; and William Cohan, contributing editor to Vanity Fair magazine. #PIP

H1Z1 KotK! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 27 minutes ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Nothing Human


----------



## ourwater

The Secret GOP HealthCare Plot Revealed..., The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 3, 2017, Big Picture Panel: Valerie Ervin, Working Families Party & Ron Phillips, Gavel Resources. Republicans have supposedly come up with an Obamacare replacement bill. So why are they keeping it secret? #PIP

Common Sense Test - 90% fail, Thomas8aprilThomas8apriPublished on Aug 16, 2014, "If it's called common sense, why is it so rare"


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Andrea Riseborough and Henry Phillips, ‘Birdman’ & ‘Bloodline’ actor Andrea Riseborough joins Larry to discuss the need for more flawed female characters and her past life as a contortionist. Later, comedian Henry Phillips talks Bill Murray and his semi-autobiographical film, ‘Punching Henry.’


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Mar 6, 2017, Trump's Twitter tirade against former President Obama; North Korea fires new round of ballistic missiles; Prince Michael Jackson opens up about life after father's death #PIP Substance Abuse Counselor, celia tucker, Published on Feb 13, 2016, My second Career Profile #PIP

Прохождение Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit #2 ( Вживаемся в роль ), OldKindGames, Published on Mar 13, 2014, Need for Speed: Hot PursuitГруппа Вконтакте:


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Thirty Days


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama: The Farnsworth Parabox


----------



## ourwater

Has the Right Wing Media Driven Trump Crazy...?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 6, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses Trump’s latest travel ban and immigration policies with Wendy Carrillo, candidate for Congress in California’s 34th district. Then, Thom talks to radio hosts Joe Messina and Kymone Freeman about Trump’s claim the Obama administration wiretapped Trump tower and the Democratic party’s possible push toward its progressive roots. #PIP

Make Your Own Receipts | Receiptish App, Hands On Android Apps, Published on May 27, 2015, Receiptish is an innovative app that allows you to create, store and send receipts right from your mobile device. It’s easy to use and our basic edition is absolutely free!


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama: Three Hundred Big Boys


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Latent Image


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Bride of Chaotica!


----------



## ourwater

Inspector Lewis, What Lies Tangled: Part 1, When an idyllic Oxford summer's day is torn asunder by a gruesome parcel bomb, Lewis and Hathaway are called in to investigate.#PIP

Lawyer Sues Bank of Canada - You won't believe what happens, Valhalla Movement, Published on Feb 4, 2015, Correction: *Billion not Trillion -


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David MuirMon, Mar 6, 2017, Still No Proof From White House on Trump's Wiretap Claim; President Trump Signs New Travel Ban Executive Order; Marine Corps Investigating Alleged Nude Photo Scandal. #PIP

Hours 1.0 iOS App: Time Tracking Tool!, Francesco D'Alessio, Published on Feb 9, 2016, Hours 1.0 App is a great way to use time tracking on your iOS device


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, Imminent Risk, Carrie gets bad news. Saul makes a plan. Quinn accepts his situation. #PIP

[784] U.S. Travel ban, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 6, 2017, Donald Trump administration announces a new travel ban. Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei looks into the Greek economy to learn more about why the country performed worse than expected in 2016. If you own a smart phone, you likely know and understand the buying power is in your hand, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has that story. After the break, we take a look at how UBER is looking to keep the competition away. Finally, Larry Royer joins us to talk about the future war of automation in the world.


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, Kamp Krustier, When Bart and Lisa return home abruptly after a traumatic incident at Kamp Krustier, they put an end to Homer and Marge’s romantic encounters


----------



## ourwater

DIY Microwave Harrassment- How To Fight Back...., David Vlaisavljevic, Published on Nov 6, 2013, How to make a non lethal microwave weapon to countestrike American fascists.... Make it at home....


----------



## ourwater

ABC NightlineMon, Mar 6, 2017, 'Missing Richard Simmons' Highlights Fitness Icon's Mysterious Whereabouts; Prince Jackson Opens Up About Father Michael Jackson's Legacy #PIP

►Ghost Recon Wildlands Multiplayer Full Gameplay◄ Ghost Recon Wildlands PS4 Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 10 hours ago, Ghost Recond Wildlands PS4 Full Gameplay Multiplayer // Multiplayer gameplay of Tom Clancy Ghost Recon Wildlands PS4. Ghost Recon Wildlands comes out on March 7, 2017!►TIPS appear ON STREAM:


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, A Few 'Gurt Men, Louise is put in a sticky situation when she must defend one of her biggest foes at Wagstaff during a mock-trial. #PIP

Monty Python: British embassy in Smolensk, yoyoman, Uploaded on Nov 30, 2010, One of my favourite sketches in one of my favourite episodes. Love characters by Palin and Chapman


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bombshells


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Settling Debts


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Moon Is Not Blue


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Run for the Money


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: There's No "I" in Team


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: I'm Your Huckleberry


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama: Spanish Fry


----------



## ourwater

[784] Obamacare Lite, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 7, 2017The GOP reveals their alternative to the Affordable Care Act, but critics say it's nothing more than "Obamacare Lite", Hadley Heath Manning , Director of Health Policy with IWF, looks deeper into America's healthcare. The national debt is in the U.S. continues to grow at exponentially high rates. The debt is so high, many find it hard to comprehend, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has the breakdown. After the break, we discuss General Motors decision to cut more than 1,000 jobs in the Midwest. Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei takes a look at the recession that Brazil can't seem to pull away from. Finally, RT's Anya Parampil explains the connection between the CIA and Wikileaks. #PIP

►Ghost Recon Wildlands Multiplayer Full Gameplay◄ Ghost Recon Wildlands PS4 Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 48 minutes ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama: Bend Her


----------



## ourwater

7 17 13 Postal Action, truck stopped, 82068ilwulocal8, Published on Jul 17, 2013, Postal truckers, mail handlers and clerks are losing their jobs to profiteering private corporations. The Salem mail plant is being dismantled. Postal mail handlers and clerks are losing their jobs in Salem as the work is being subcontracted to low-wage, non-postal, non-union Matheson Flight Extenders in Portland.   At the same time, Portland postal truckers are being put on standby while low-wage, non-postal, non-union Dill Star/ LAPO trucking takes their work.   This privatization and union-busting is being carried out in the name of a phony "financial emergency".TRUCKERS: No postal truckers have been hired for years, leading to understaffing and excessive overtime. Postal management's solution is to subcontract approximately twenty trucking routes in the Portland area to a fly-by-night outfit, Dill Star/LAPO trucking. Not only was this a no-bid subcontract, but the company is in bankruptcy (they owe USPS over $300,000). Dill Star is using USPS trailers while the USPS pays over $30,000 per month to lease nine tractors for Dill Star's use. Meanwhile, postal management abolished seven full-time trucking positions and approximately fifteen postal truckers have had their hours drastically reduced and are stuck on stand-by two to six hours a day.PHONY FINANCIAL EMERGENCY: The "financial emergency" is phony. Since 2006 the USPS has been forced to spend nearly 10% of its budget pre-funding retiree health benefits 75 years in advance. No other U.S. agency or private business faces such a crushing financial burden. Not only would the postal service have been profitable without the mandate, the USPS has also over paid tens of billions into two pension funds.Protest to postal management -- Contact Kim Anderson, Portland District Manager, 503-249-2500, [email protected]


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Beer Here!


----------



## littleghost

Face-off... I think it's so cool watching them make the special effects makeup and how good they look at the end


----------



## ourwater

Should You Have To Pick Between An iPhone or HealthCare?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 7, 2017, Big Picture Panel: Sam Sacks, The District Sentinel & Bryan Pruitt, RedState. Republicans have finally released their Obamacare replacement plan - and for all intents and purposes it's just another glorified tax break for the rich. When will right-wingers learn that healthcare is a right and not a commodity to be bought and sold?


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; P. J. O’Rourke; Agnès Varda, Jeff Glor is joined by Karen Tumulty of the Washington Post and Eric Lichtblau of The New York Times. PJ O'Rourke, author of "How The Hell Did This Happen? The Election of 2016." Molly Haskell interviewing filmmaker & artist Agnès Varda.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Beast Feast


----------



## ourwater

NES Longplay [334] Thwaite, Highway Racing, Published on Apr 10, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Prof. Richard Wolff - Be Very Very Careful About the Stock Market…Here’s Why, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 7, 2017, Big Picture Interview: Professor Richard Wolff, Capitalism's Crisis Deepens Essays on the Global Economic Meltdown/Democracy At Work. Donald Trump is taking credit for the record highs on Wall Street. But what's really behind the bull market - and is a crash inevitable?


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, The 'Shadow Cabinet' Monitoring the Trump Administration, A group of progressive scholars and ex-officials recently launched a 'Shadow Cabinet' designed to rebut President Trump and his team. Larry talks with @shadowingTrump founder Mark Green about what the group hopes to accomplish. #PIP

Non Bank Lending Explained, Moula, Published on Sep 5, 2016, For a business loan you can trust, without the long wait.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Hearty Party


----------



## ourwater

how to make your own string tin can phone, TimelessToysSA, Uploaded on Jan 14, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Mar 7, 2017, House Republicans reveal ACA replacement plan; Trump's new travel ban met with protests; Severe weather strikes from Missouri to Texas #PIP game-play


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Something Dumpling


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Adventures, Zozo Demon, Zak, Nick and Aaron head to Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, to investigate a home terrorized by an ancient, demonic force. The Zozo Demon is known for attacking and possessing its victims through a spirit board.


----------



## railcar82594

Tales from the Darkside.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Mar 7, 2017, Republicans Battle Over Obamacare Replacement; WikiLeaks Purports to Publish CIA Secret Docs; UConn Basketball Star Katie Lou Samuelson Sets Record.


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed #9 (Джимхана и Кен Блок), Raider Channel, Streamed live on Jan 2, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Thunder)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Deluge


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Interview


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bug Out, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bug Out, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Margaret's Engagement


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Sight, Out of Mind


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lt. Radar O'Reilly


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Mar 8, 2017, WikiLeaks releases thousands of CIA files; Manhunt underway for rhino poachers at French zoo; Tony Robbins gives a motivational speech live.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Nurses


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Junior: Birthday Cake Crush


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Estelle Dies


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Going Away Party


----------



## ourwater

Super Why!, The Cookbook, When Red Riding Hood has trouble writing her song, the Super Readers hope a visit to Mother Goose will help. #PIP

[785] U.S. Mexico trade war brewing over sugar?, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 8, 2017The investigation into the CIA -Wikileaks continues, RT's Anya Parampil explains the latest developments. Is there a trade war brewing between the U.S. and Mexico over sugar? Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has the story. After the break, we look into the increase of hiring in America. Bart Chilton, former CFTC Commissioner joins us to discuss MF Global and fomer U.S. Senator Jon Corzine. Finally, RT's Bianca Facchinei has the full story on how the GOP plans to pay for "Obamacare Lite".

Blitz Chess #164 - QGD - Open up lines for your rooks, ChessTrainer, Published on Mar 11, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Here's Why Dumpster, Care Is Very Bad, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 8, 2017, Big Picture Interview: David Dayen, The Nation/The Intercept/Chain of Title: How Three Ordinary Americans Uncovered Wall Street's Great Foreclosure Fraud. Even Republicans hate the new Republican plan to replace Obamacare. Is it dead on arrival in Congress? #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Americans Don’t Care About Choice - They Want Coverage!, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 8, 2017, Big Picture Panel: Travis Korson, Madison Strategies & Charles Sauer, The Market Institute. Republicans say their healthcare plan is all about giving patients more choice. But if that's their standard for what makes a good plan - why aren't they supporting single-payer? Plus - Donald Trump's revised Muslim Ban is already facing protests across the country and a legal challenge from the state of Hawaii. Will it last any longer than Trump's earlier attempt to stop Muslims from coming to the US? #PIP

The Phantom Traffic Jam - an explanation, Silverfox1100, Uploaded on May 25, 2009, Andrew Marr explains the phantom traffic jam from a cherry picker and then on a computer graphic.


----------



## ourwater

Man Who Leaked Hillary Clinton’s Medical Records Found Dead - Not fit to be President, Event Is Coming Soon, Published on Aug 13, 2016, Event Is Coming SoonSubscribe to the Official - Event Is Coming Soon.


----------



## ourwater

The Middle, Swing and a Miss, Lexie confesses to Sue that she has a crush on Axl.


----------



## Toad Licker

Restaurant: Impossible: Barely Edible


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Michael Hayden; Free Speech, Guest host Dan Senor is joined by General Michael Hayden--former director of both the CIA and the NSA. We conclude with a discussion about free speech with Frank Bruni and Jonathan Haidt.


----------



## ourwater

Ryan Reeves, Pentecostalism, Ryan Reeves, Published on Aug 10, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Last Dance for Napkin Lad, It's all cloaks and daggers until somebody gets hurt. And someone will.


----------



## ourwater

GOP Leadership Doubles Down on “DumpsterCare”, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 8, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses the GOP’s replacement plan for Obamacare with Journalist and Author David Dayen. Then, Thom talks to Travis Korson of Madison Strategies and Charles Sauer of the Market Institute about health care and a legal challenge to Trump’s revised travel ban.


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play Fallout 4 Far Harbor [PC/Blind/1080P/60FPS] Part 421 - Fog Condensers, Mental Fox, Published on Aug 27, 2016, Let's Play Fallout 4 Far Harbor Part 421


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Squares - December 14, 2000 (Lorraine vs. Kevin), Rob Homa, Published on Aug 23, 2015, Celebrities: Boyz II Men, Bo Derek, Fyvush Finkel, George Wallace, Brad Garrett, Caroline Rhea, Bruce Vilanch, and Whoopi Goldberg.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Mar 8, 2017, New Details of the Deadly Collision Between a Freight Train and Tour Bus in Biloxi, MS; Paul Ryan trying to pass new health care plan despite opposition from Democrats, Republicans and insurance companies; Community helps reunite a family with their dog


----------



## ourwater

More humid, isolated thunderstorms Thursday, WBAL-TV 11 Baltimore, Published on May 26, 2016, There is a 20 percent chance of isolated thunderstorms with a high of 87 on Thursday. High temperatures are expected to remain in the 80s through at least Sunday. Subscribe to WBAL on YouTube now for more:


----------



## ourwater

Pet Shop (Dead Parrot) - Monty Python, metusmaximus, Uploaded on Aug 24, 2008, The infamous Pet Shop (sometimes known as the Dead Parrot sketch) scene originally performed by Monty Python in Monty Python's Flying Circus.


----------



## ourwater

Father Knows Best, Second Honeymoon, Jim and Margaret could use some time away from the house, so they plan a weekend getaway.


----------



## ourwater

ADoSAttack87 | PlanetPortrayal of Autism in Mercury RisingSide 2 Videos, CC lau, Published on Aug 12, 2012, UTAR Neurobiology Video Assignment May 2012Thank you to Dr Say Yee How for his guidance and supervision.The purpose of the video is to portrays the characteristic autism t


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Mar 8, 2017, Fighting Against Cambodia's Child Sex Trade; Cambodian Sex Trade Survivor Confronts Her Past


----------



## ourwater

KZKC/62 commercials, April 1987 part 6, VHSgoodiesWA, Published on Mar 6, 2016, Last part. Commercials aired during The Robe.- Frank Rohrbach Motors


----------



## ourwater

The Magilla Gorilla Show, Planet Zero


----------



## ManInAShed

Impractical Jokers. Funniest show on TV, I can watch it over and over and over.


----------



## ourwater

Dawn of the Dragons Gameplay Level 749, biohazardisonline, Published on Aug 12, 2013, Hope u like the Gameplay Music By: tecknoaxe


----------



## ourwater

Oliver Discovers, Balls / Car, Oliver plays with a ball, bouncing it on his head. / Oliver finds a car with a missing wheel and tries to fix it.


----------



## ourwater

The Sights of Newark, N.J. - 1926 & 1927 Educational Documentary - Ella73TV, Ella's Archives, Published on May 13, 2015, Historic scenes of Newark (New Jersey) during the 1920's including:Hudson Terminal / Penn Station, Newark.


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, The Dating Game, Quagmire discovers the “dating” app Tinder, forcing Peter, Joe and Cleveland to intervene and save him from his soul-sucking hedonism.


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000, The Giant Gila Monster, A "Giant Gila Monster" wreaks havoc.


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace, Mr. Wilson's Inheritance, Mr. Wilson receives an inheritance from his aunt and thinks about starting a foundation to help the less fortunate.


----------



## ourwater

IELTS - How to get a high score on Task 1 of the IELTS, Learn English with Emma [engVid], Published on Apr 3, 2012, Watch this lesson to get a better score on Task 1 of the academic IELTS.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl: Birthday


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NCAA College Basketball: Rice vs. UTEP


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl: Prince


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Book


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Phoebe's Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Assistant


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, WikiLeaks; Civic Education; 'Cries from Syria', Roger Cohen is joined by Greg Miller of The Washington post to discuss WikiLeak's release of thousands of CIA documents. Civic education with Kathleen Hall Jamieson and Robert Katzmann. “Cries from Syria” with Evgeny Afineevsky and Kholoud Helmi.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Chewing the Caul Fat


----------



## ourwater

Staging of Pressure Ulcers (1,2,3,4 & unstageable) *Part 1*, Michael Linares, Published on Apr 1, 2013, 900 MORE lectures & 40,000 success stories!


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Cooking With Bass


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Mar 9, 2017, Jon Huntsman accepts Russia ambassadorship nomination; White House launches 'full court press' to sell health care plan; FBI investigating WikiLeaks document dump


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Kefir And Loathing


----------



## ourwater

Criminal Minds, Damaged , Rossi determines that the case that haunts him has gone unsolved too long on its 20th anniversary, and the team horns in on his investigation despite his displeasure. Elsewhere, Reid and Hotchner interview a manipulative death-row convict.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Betting on the Farm


----------



## ourwater

Pruitt Doesn't Know Carbon Dioxide Causes Climate Change!, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 9, 2017, Big Picture Panel: Sarah Badawi, Progressive Change Campaign Committee(PCCC) & Angela Morabito, StandUnited.org. Is new EPA head Scott Pruitt handing our government over to the people former Vice President Henry Wallace called "American fascists"?


----------



## ourwater

Let Health Care Explode?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 9, 2017, Big Picture Interview: Farron Cousins, Ring of Fire Radio/DeSmog Blog/Trial Lawyer Magazine. Donald Trump promised a conservative healthcare plan that would cover everyone for cheap. So why is the Republican alternative to Obamacare just a tax cut for the rich in disguise?


----------



## ourwater

Software Testing : Seven Testing Principles, Guru99, Published on Jun 3, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Rebuilding junk torqueflite 727 part 2, MonsterWheelz13, Published on Nov 22, 2013, Part 2 of the rebuild.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Raw Deal


----------



## ourwater

How to Make a mini Pinwheel (Very Simple Vane) on a Bottle, Yuri Ostr, Published on Aug 24, 2016, How to Make a Pinweel


----------



## Paperback Writer

IASIP S12E06 - One of those rare episodes where the show surprises me with a genuinely sincere moment.

IASIP S12E07 - Funniest episode for a while, I thought.


----------



## ourwater

How to Avoid Common Fees on Deposit Accounts, MyBankTracker, Published on Nov 26, 2012, Avoiding bank fees is one of the most common ways to save money. Monthly maintenance fees can often be waived if you make a minimum number of deposits or sign up for direct deposit. However, there are a slew of other fees that you should keep in mind.Here is a guide to avoid the most common bank fees across all your accounts.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Inside the Battle to Replace 'Obama Care', Rep. Barry Loudermilk (R-GA) joins Larry with an insider's take on Republican efforts to replace the Affordable Care Act. Then former CNN Washington, D.C. Bureau Chief Frank Sesno on the Trump administration's battles with the media. #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Super Mario Bros (Dos clone) gameplay (PC Game, 1994), Squakenet, Published on Jun 20, 2014, Gameplay for Super Mario Bros (Dos clone), Dos PC game produced in 1994 -


----------



## ourwater

[786] How does America grade in the latest Infrastructure Report Card?, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 9, 2017, The House Ways and Means Committee gives a pre-dawn approval on Thursday to a major part of the Republican plan to repeal and replace the Affordable Care Act. Boom Busts's Bianca Facchinei takes a look at the latest report card on America infrastructure and it may be just as bad as we thought. RT"s Anya Parampil joins us with the latest WikiLeaks revelations about the CIA. After the break, Columbia is blowing away the competition, as the country ranks #1 as the world's top cocaine producer, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has the full story.


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior, Kitchen Emergency, The Top 16 cooks are pitting against each other in their first team challenge in which they must feed emergency first responders.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. 76'ers)


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Mar 9, 2017, Anti-terror police investigate an ax attack at a German train station; FBI Director James Comey attends private meeting with top lawmakers; Little boy teams up with 911 dispatcher to save his mother's life


----------



## ourwater

Certificate of Authenticity Guide, legendsinternational, Uploaded on Apr 17, 2009, Legends International's MD Paul Lees gives a few examples of Certificates of Authenticity and gives information on what you might want to be looking for to determine the good from the bad.


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, The Parrot Trap, Ellen decides to get a pet of her own.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed: Most Wanted - Walkthrough #6 - Blacklist #10 - Baron, GamingCG, Published on Oct 3, 2012


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Abduction of Margaret Houlihan


----------



## ourwater

The Secret to Investing in Florida Foreclosure Properties!, Matthew Weidner, Published on Mar 3, 2017, This video explains the RealForeclose website and give you information on how you can score real deals on property across the state of Florida!


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Sigmund


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mulcahy's War


----------



## Kevin001

The Magicians.....this episode was legit.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Korean Surgeon


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Going Away Party


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Ring


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Beat Your Heart Out


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Where the Locals Eat


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC News WIth David Muir


----------



## ourwater

Have I Got News for You, Episode #45.4


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama: The Duh-Vinci Code


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Health Care; 'The Sense of an Ending'; Israel, A discussion about the Trump administration's health care plan. “The Sense of an Ending,” with two of the film’s stars, Jim Broadbent and Michelle Dockery. The future of U.S. policy in the Middle East.


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama: Proposition Infinity


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Wings, Dogs and Claws


----------



## ourwater

Cops, S06 E14


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Mar 10, 2017, Severe weather moves across the US; Ax attack in Germany leaves at least 7 injured; Undercover at a so-called gay conversion camp. #PIP

Toxic Serum Competitive COD Team Recruitment, 1PUMP1PUMP, Published on Jan 5, 2015, CAN WE GET 20 LIKES?SONG/MUSIC : My own commentary!


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Made to Order


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Southern Flavor


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fortitude


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Piggin' Out


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Cannoli, Fritters and Wings


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd

Grey's Anatomy: Thriller. I've been binging the entire show.


----------



## Fairydust

Nurse Jackie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Trouble with Tribbles


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Look of the Irish


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Minor Problem


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Grate Expectations


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Disappointing Unit


----------



## karenw

Alan Partridge


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Wrecking Ball


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Dynamite Desserts


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Pork Hall Of Fame


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Deep-Fried Favorites


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, The Field Where I Died, A woman with multiple personalities—whom Mulder believes is the reincarnation of a love from a past life—plays a key role in the FBI’s efforts to disarm a religious cult leader.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Mar 10, 2017, Justice Department Has Until Monday to Turn Over Any Evidence Supporting Obama Wiretapping Allegations; Manhunt underway for the violent road rage confrontation between a swarm of bikers and a motorist; Kids crash their parent's teleconference call #PIP

SpinTires | Bow Water | Map Mod | Peterbilt, Tatra 813 Trail, Grandy, Published on Jul 5, 2015, If you enjoyed this video, leave a like, comment and subscribe for more!


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Underdog Gets Away


----------



## ourwater

Meet YouTube Red, YouTube Spotlight, Published on Oct 21, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Mar 10, 2017Gay Teen Describes Traumatizing Experiences at Gay Conversation Camps; Cast of Live-Action 'Beauty and the Beast' Dish on Playing Classic Characters; 'Buffy the Vampire Slayer's' Legacy, 20 Years Later #PIP

RED ROCKET DETENTION CENTER - Realistic Fallout 4 settlement tour & battle! #ShareEveryWinFallout4, vilViking13, Published on Jan 9, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Monkey


----------



## ourwater

[786] U.S. Apartment Market & Social Media money transfers, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 10, 2017, American colleges and universities get more expensive each year and it directly impacts the student debt crisis, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has more. In the most recent scandal involving Wikileaks data dump, we've learned about a number of tools at the disposal of the CIA that can be used to hack just about any internet ready device, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo takes a look. After the break, it appears that more Americans are passing the soda and reaching for water. RT's Ashlee Banks looks into a new study that reports a cancer causing ingredient being used in sodas. Finally, the founder of the network and senior fellow at the independent women's forum, Karin Agness joins us to pick apart how "A day without women" may have backfired.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Mrs. Bing


----------



## I Beethoven

Game of thrones how ever i get very depressed at watching pretty women on tv its torture.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Dozen Lasagnas


----------



## ourwater

Yellow Cab Wants Uber & Lyft to Start Paying Airport Fees, The Apptrepreneur, Published on Feb 4, 2017


----------



## AllTheSame

Watched MLS with my kids. Houston Dynamo vs Columbus Crew SC. Awesome game. My sister and her family were actually at the game and we saw them on tv a couple times lol.


----------



## ourwater

GOP Wants to Take Away Your Healthcare & Make the Rich Richer…, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 9, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses the GOP’s healthcare plan and its benefits to wealthy Americans with Farron Cousins of Ring of Fire Radio and America’s Lawyer. Then, Thom talks to Angela Morabito of StandUnited.org and Sarah Badawi of the Progressive Change Campaign Committee about Scott Pruitt’s climate change denial and how the U.S. ranks when it comes to infrastructure. #PIP

GTR 2017 GAMEPLAY! (Need for speed 2015 new car), Velin pro, Streamed live on Mar 24, 2016, My name is Velin and I upload daily videos.


----------



## ourwater

Powertaps Branson Hatfields and McCoys, Dave Hamill, Published on Nov 28, 2014, Powertaps Cloggers serving as Silver Dollar City's Championship Cloggers; Summer 2014 in Branson MO. "The Hatfields and McCoys" show.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Tyler Oakley On Future of YouTube, LGBT Rights, and Trump's America, YouTube sensation & activist Tyler Oakley sits down with Larry for a wide-ranging conversation about his unique path to superstardom, the evolution of social media culture, and his next big career move.


----------



## ourwater

The Looney Tunes Show, SuperRabbit, Daffy decides to sell Bugs' stuff to get yet another item or thing he wants. He finds something very valuable to Bugs, and Bugs tries to make Daffy forget about it by telling him the story of his life, AKA Superman's life.


----------



## ourwater

Immigration Debate Quickly Turns Ugly on CNN NEWS, Thenews4 Channel, Published on Mar 11, 2017


----------



## ourwater

American Woodshop S21 E05 #PIP game-play​


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ EPL: Bournemouth vs Hammers
~ Into The Badlands
~ Hand Of God


----------



## ourwater

Sesame Street, The Firefly Show, It is dusk and Telly and Baby Bear come running in carrying a net and a jar. Using their flashlight, they catch a firefly but notice it looking sad. They realize that it’s more fun pretending to be fireflies than actually catching them!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

DERIVATIVES-PART 1: FE-EIT Exam Review, Raiya Energy Academy, Published on Aug 26, 2012, simple derivatives, maximum values, minimum values thru derivatives, partial derivatives


----------



## 8888

Finding Fido


----------



## Fairydust

Wentworth


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Wizards vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Colonel's Horse


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Exorcism


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hawk's Nightmare


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Most Unforgettable Characters


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Sight, Out of Mind


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: What Goes Around Came Around


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Peggy Turns 300


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Peggy Made a Little Lamb


----------



## SouthWest

Horror Europa with Mark Gatiss - I've seen it before but it was worth a repeated viewing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Rain Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Agony of DeFeet


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Yard Sale


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Supermarket Masters Tournament: Part 1


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Homeland
~ Black Sails
~ The Walking Dead


----------



## mezzoforte

The Walking Dead


----------



## Meditari

The Walking Dead. The lastest episode was probably the best of this half of the season for me.


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Mar 12, 2017, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” White House Chief Economic Advisor Gary Cohn, Rep. Jim Jordan (R-OH) & a Sunday Panel of Jason Riley, Juan Williams, Julie Pace, Michael Needham. #PIP

Northern Exposure, What I Did for Love, A charming replacement and Maggie's premonition of death make Joel reconsider his trip to New York.


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Mar 12, 2017, House GOP Unveils New Health Care Plan; Guests: Mike Mulvaney, Tom Cotton, Adam Schiff, Elijah Cummings, Rich Lowry, Katrina vanden Heuvel, Kristin Soltis Anderson, and Jamal Simmons.


----------



## ourwater

Handicapped Accessible Cruise Room--Princess Sapphire, DebbieMS2011, Published on Oct 2, 2013, Watch the video to see a perfect handicapped accessible room on the Princess Sapphire Cruise Ship


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons22 for 30, Bart manages to transform from a delinquent in detention to being the top basketball player at Springfield elementary school. #PIP

MRP - Material Requirements Plan, Ed Dansereau, Published on Feb 25, 2014, Basic MRP


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Good morning america


----------



## ourwater

DC Collectibles 6" DC Comics Icons Deluxe Green Lantern Figure Review, Jay C, Published on Dec 15, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Cop and a Half-wit, Peter lends Joe a hand on several crime investigations, but when Joe takes the credit for himself, Peter becomes very upset.


----------



## ourwater

Some Unsafe Cars Pass State Inspection, WTAE-TV Pittsburgh, Uploaded on Feb 7, 2011, A Team 4 investigation found that sometimes what's wrong is not with your car, but with the inspection station you trust to give you a straight answer.


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, Alt.truth, Carrie and Saul present evidence to Keane. Quinn tracks a mark.


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, Like Gene for Chocolate, Gene discovers that the formula to his favorite chocolate has been altered and he starts to work with the head of the company to fix the situation.


----------



## ourwater

CMP 203 - 9 3 Calculating Growth Percentiles, WVJCeCampus, Published on Sep 29, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Lets Play - Delivery Truck Simulator, MyTechnologyyy, Published on Apr 2, 2012, Well I think I can only recommend this to people that enjoy impossible games and aspire to be a delivery driver.


----------



## ourwater

656 - Les Feldick Bible Study - Lesson 2 Part 4 Book 55 - 2 Peter 1:1 - 2:8 - Part 2. Les Feldick Bible Study, Published on Oct 16, 2016


----------



## ourwater

How to Do a Motherboard Swap - Upgrading My Test Bench Linus Tech Tips, LinusTechTips, Uploaded on Jan 5, 2011


----------



## ourwater

نشرة أخبار رؤيا بتاريخ 3-1-2015 Roya News Broadcast 3-1-2015, Roya News, Published on Jan 3, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Carnivale, 10. Cheyenne, WY [HBO] Libby struggles to stick to her alibi, buckling under Rita Sue's superiority; Ruthie delivers a nocturnal message to Lila; Talbot-Smith intercepts a near disaster for Justin and reneges on a deal with Scudder; and Justin does some backseat driving.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Bury Me Here


----------



## ourwater

What The Wikileaks Dump Tells Us, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 10, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to former CIA analyst and whistleblower John Kiriakou and journalist James Bamford about the recent Wikileaks dump, known as “Vault 7” and what it reveals about hacking and surveillance techniques used by the CIA.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lt. Radar O'Reilly


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Nurses


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Abduction of Margaret Houlihan


----------



## Canadian Brotha

FA Cup: Chelsea vs Man Utd


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: An Honest Mistake


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Honolulu


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Tokyo


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Montreal


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America Mon, Mar 13, 2017, East Coast Braces for Severe Winter Storm; Ferguson protest sparked by new documentary; The Vamps featuring Matoma perform live on 'GMA' #PIP

►Ghost Recon Wildlands Multiplayer Full Gameplay◄ Ghost Recon Wildlands PS4 Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 5 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Bliss


----------



## CelineG86

FRIENDS. I'm sort of like stuck in the past. hehehe.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Mar 13, 2017, Newly Released Surveillance Video With Michael Brown Raises Questions; Congressional committee still waits for evidence of President Trump's Obama wiretapping claims; Flight attendant finds a lifesaving donor 30,000 feet in the air #PIP

NES Longplay [441] VAN-1, Highway Racing, Published on May 23, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood - PSP Gameplay [HD 720P - PPSSPP], RedVGFox, Published on Apr 19, 2015, Gameplay sample of this awesome PSP game based on the anime Full Metal Alchemist recorded in 720p HD using the PPSSPP emulator


----------



## ourwater

Gradable & Ungradable Adjecives, zuly victoria peñuela sanchezm, Published on Sep 20, 2016, Gradable & Ungradable Adjecyives English


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Christina Tosi On Milk Bar and ‘MasterChef Junior’, ’MasterChef Junior’ judge & Milk Bar founder Christina Tosi discusses making kids cry on the competition series, & how often they outcook the adult ‘MasterChef’ contestants. Plus, the dessert doyenne talks her expanding empire & treats Larry to a tasting.


----------



## ourwater

Djokovic vs. Murray - Doha 2017, FINAL HighliMurray vs. Zverev - Australian Open 2017 R4 Highlights [HD]ghts [HD], DjokovicNation, Published on Jan 25, 2017, No copyright infringement intended. All contents belong to its rightful owners. This is for entertainment purposes only.


----------



## ourwater

[780] U.S. interest rates and the federal reserve, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 13, 2017, It looks like Brexit is still having far-reaching implications, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has the full story. Japan looks to send its largest warship to the south China Sea. U.S. oil supplies are high and the growing inventories aren't doing much to alleviate concerns over prices, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has more. After the break, we take a look at U.S. interest rates and what the federal reserve may do next. Our guest Bart Chilton joins us to discuss. #PIP

Jeopardy! Mike/Bill/David (5/30/95) part 1/2, WilliamPorygonGS, Published on Oct 30, 2012An episode of Jeopardy! from 1995.


----------



## ourwater

Rare old movies from Örebro Sverige (Sweden) 1919-1965, Örebro Sweden old movies Örebro Filmcompany, Published on Nov 28, 2016, Dokumentära filmer från Örebro1910-1965


----------



## SouthWest

_Legion_ - Chapter 5


----------



## ourwater

Katrina vanden Heuvel - Why The Mainstream Media Won’t Save Us, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 13, 2017, Katrina vanden Heuvel, The Nation Magazine. The fate of the media in the age of Trump...


----------



## ourwater

Do Republicans Understand the Point of Healthcare?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 13, 2017, David Ferguson, Ferguson & Associates & Valerie Ervin, Working Families Party. Once again Trump promises "health care access for all!" - but the numbers tell a different story. A report out today from the Congressional Budget Office says 24 million people will lose their health insurance. But are the American people even paying attention?


----------



## ourwater

What is the Difference Between SSDI and SSI,. Social Security Disability videos, Published on May 18, 2015, Do you know the difference between SSDI and SSI? More importantly, how do you find out if you qualify for one, or perhaps both of these disability programs?SSDI or “Title II Disability” is the older of the two programs and it provides monthly cash payments and Medicare access to you if you have worked and paid into the SSD system. However, SSDI does not look at your liftetime contributions - instead it looks at your tax payments over the 10 year period prior to your becoming disabled (if you are a younger worker, the lookback may be less than 10 years).Your SSDI payment will be calculated based on what you have paid in. Most of the time, our SSDI clients end up receiving between $1,500 and $2,500 per month.SSI, or “Title 16 Disability” is basically a welfare program that does not depend on your earnings record or tax contributions. It pays a set benefit (less than $750 per month) and qualifies you for Medicaid.Unlike SSDI, however, your SSI payment may be reduced by household income or assets. This is why, for example, a woman who has been out of the workforce for 20+ years usually will not qualify for SSI if her husband is working.


----------



## ourwater

InputLag #65 - Warsaw Games Week, Need for Speed, Paris Game Week, SzachMatt, Published on Oct 30, 2015, W dzisiejszym odcinku prezentujemy obszerną relację z Warsaw Games Week, jako pierwsi w polskim podcastingu omawiamy PEŁNĄ wersję Need for Speed oraz pochylamy się nad zakończonymi już targami Paris Games Week. Do tego masa polecajek, product placementu, darmowej reklamy innych podcastów i imołszyns.


----------



## ourwater

Tales from the Crypt, Horror in the Night, A double-crossing jewel thief is shot and hides out in a hotel where he starts to hallucinate about a mysterious beautiful woman.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Cancer Treatments, Katie Couric leads a discussion about new breakthroughs in cancer treatment.


----------



## ourwater

Futurama, Attack of the Killer App, Fry and Bender compete to see who can get the most fans on their Twitter-like application on their new eyePhones, not knowing that it's actually part of Mom's evil conspiracy to unleash a new virus on people's brains.


----------



## ourwater

►Finding Bigfoot PC Gameplay Part 1◄ Finding Bigfoot Survival Horror Game, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 13 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Nuggets)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Sigmund


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mulcahy's War


----------



## Fairydust

Breaking Bad


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Korean Surgeon


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hawkeye Get Your Gun


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross's Teeth


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Cool, Palm and Perfected


----------



## ourwater

[791] Is Britain dragging Scotland out of the EU against its will?, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 14, 2017, North Korea warns of "merciless attacks" if the USS Carl Vinson infringes on its sovereignty or dignity during U.S. - South Korea military drills. After Dutch officials barred Turkish ministers from speaking at political rallies there, the drama continues to escalate, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has the full story. According to the bank for international settlements, Canada is showing early warning signs of financial crisis. The BIS has flagged a number of vulnerabilies in the Canadian economy, which if not addressed could push the country into a downward spiral. RT's Alex Mihailovich has the latest. Hijacking oil tankers off the coast of Africa has slowed down in recent years, but Somali pirates are suspected of a recent hijack, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has more. Finally, Steven Keen, professor of economics at Kingston University London and author of "Can we avoid another financial crisis?" joins us to discuss who may be next to bow out of the European Union. #PIP

►Shadows Peak Survival Horror Game PC Gameplay◄ Shadows Peak Gameplay Part 1, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 5 hours ago


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Outsiders


----------



## ourwater

Learn English: Daily Easy English 0925: flabbergasted, Daily English, Published on Jan 17, 2016, Today's E-cubed: flabbergastedWhen John told Sally he didn’t smoke, I was flabbergasted.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Mar 14, 2017, Massive winter storm bears down on Northeast; Nick Viall discusses the 'Bachelor' finale live on 'GMA'; Amazon sued by man claiming his portable iPhone charger exploded


----------



## ourwater

Epic: Electronic Health Records, LeeMemorialMarketing, Uploaded on Jul 7, 2011, It's an epic undertaking: the first step toward paperless records. Everything under the Lee Memorial Health System umbrella is being streamlined into one data base. #PIP

Fix Windows explorer has stopped working, Sallee95, Published on Aug 4, 2014, Fix windows explorer has stopped workingwindows explorer problem,windows explorer crash, windows explorer not respondingSubscribe and like for more videos!Check my others videos!Sallee95 on facebook:


----------



## ourwater

Which is Worse: Using An Alias to Attract Girls or Using An Alias to DeFraud the Public?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 14, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom debates whether the GOP health plan is really just a tax break for the rich with conservative talk show host Joe Messina. Then, Thom talks to Bryan Pruitt of RedState and Kai Newkirk of 99Rise about Breitbart releasing tape of Paul Ryan bashing Donald Trump and Rex Tillerson’s use of an email alias.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Jeff Goldberg; Josh Tyrangiel, The Iran nuclear deal with Jeffrey Goldberg, national correspondent for The Atlantic. We conclude with a discussion about Apple and the launch of their latest products with Josh Tyrangiel, editor of Bloomberg Businessweek. #PIP

BEx Pharma Drug Rep Tells the Truth: Why I Left the Drug Industry, Are Meds Safe?ert Seelman, Published on Jul 4, 2013PsycheTruth,


----------



## ourwater

Public Shaming of Children by Parents: Bullying and Suicide, Jesse Lee Peterson, Published on Jun 11, 2015, The latest trend seems to be parents who do not know how to raise their children come up with "creative" but humiliating and damaging ways to "discipline" their children.


----------



## ourwater

SOAR Health Board Admin and Local Appraisal Lead (3 of 3), wliu330, Uploaded on Jun 27, 2011, Review Form 4;Group / multiple assign Appraiser / Appraisal Co-ordinator;Review Reports


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, ISIS; Immigration; Tory Burch, A discussion about ISIS with guest host John Hockenberry and Michael Weiss. Jackie Stevens, the head of the Deportation Research Clinic at Northwestern University. guest host Katie Couric and fashion designer Tory Burch.


----------



## ourwater

First Derivative Test: Increasing/Decr, easing Interval, Nabil Abas, Published on Jan 27, 2016Applications of Differentiation in Curve Sketching.We will use the first derivative test in order to identify the intervals of which the function is increasing or decreasing.Step 1: Find the derivative of fStep 2: Find the Critical Point, where f'=0Step 3: Check the interval f' is positive (increasing) or negative (decreasing)

#PIP Bad Drivers of Napa Valley California 231 - Close Call Cutoffs, Bad Drivers Of Napa Valley, Published on Sep 21, 2016, This is the last video with the voice disguise. Every video after this will no longer have that horrible sounding disguise. This is a rather exciting episode, even though the honking doesn't begin until well into the video. This video has a bunch of such close call cut offs that I do not know how any of these incidents didn't result in a nasty crash! And they mostly take place on 50-55 mph roads and at such close range. Many of these cut offs are featured toward the end of the video in the "cut off compilation" section, which is fast paced and paired with music. Some are just jaw-dropping that I cringe just watching.We start with a suicidal jaywalker; the worst I've ever recorded, who runs across moving traffic and nearly gets hit twice. Then we move onto illegal U-turns, traffic cheaters, a guy who gets mad at me for stopping for a pedestrian, a close call, green light sitters, cut offs, idiot drivers on their phones not paying attention, last second decisions, and just general stupidity.


----------



## phosgene

Preacher


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Fmr. US Ambassador Sounds Warning About State Department; Key Posts Unfilled, Former U.S. Amb. Marc Ginsberg sounds the warning about key posts left unfilled at the State Department, and the ramifications for America's diplomatic mission abroad. Then, John McAfee on why WikiLeaks' latest document dump is 'the most horrifying' yet. #PIP

CKPE Radio Commercial 1987, RetroCapeBreton, Published on Mar 7, 2013Originally recorded on ATV (Nova Scotia) in 1987.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

WH, GOP LEADERS MAKING CHANGES TO HEALTH CARE BILL (2) | CNN ANDERSON COOPER 360, Breaking News Channel, Published on Mar 14, 2017


----------



## ourwater

The Middle, Exes and Ohhhs, Axl runs into his ex-girlfriends at a party.


----------



## ourwater

AJ Show (FULL VIDEO Commercial Free) Sunday 6/5/16: Roger Stone: False Trump "Scandals", Ron Gibson, Published on Jun 5, 2016 #PIP

Man makes a career out of winning the lottery, FastNews365, Published on Jun 22, 2013, Bill Geist speaks to a man who has made millions from winning the lottery seven times. In his book,


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Mar 14, 2017, Top Marine admits there's a problem in the culture of the Marines Corps amidst nude scandal; Passengers stranded as more than 6,000 flights cancelled; Authorities call to have Iowa Congressman Steve King removed from his post


----------



## ourwater

How will right to buy be paid for? BBC News, BBC News, Published on Jun 6, 2016, In 1980, Conservative Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher introduced "right to buy", which allowed people who live in council homes to buy them. Last year, an extension of that scheme was announced by David Cameron, giving housing association tenants the chance to buy their home at a discount. But as the first properties are about to go under the hammer, questions are being raised as to where the money to pay for it is going to come from, as Lewis Goodall reports.


----------



## ourwater

Construction Complaints Across The City, CBS New York, Published on Jun 17, 2016, CBS2’s Ilana Gold reports.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Mar 14, 2017, The New Underground Railroad: Immigrants Fleeing the US for Canada; On a Mission to Track and Find Bigfoot; Reliving the 'Feud' Between Two Legendary Actresses


----------



## ourwater

Economics 101: Learning From Sweden's Free Market Renaissance, CFPEcon101, Uploaded on Mar 8, 2010, Sweden is a powerful example of the importance of public policy. The Nordic nation became rich between 1870 and 1970 when government was very small, but then began to stagnate as welfare state policies were implemented in the 1970s and 1980s. The CF&P Foundation video explains that Sweden is now shifting back to economic freedom in hopes of undoing the damage caused by an excessive welfare state.


----------



## ourwater

Sealab 2021, All That Jazz, Captain Murphy finds himself trapped under the monolithic "Bebop Cola" machine--for a year. During that time, he loses all of his teeth, battles an evil robot and has poignant flashbacks to his childhood as the son of a hard-drinking carny.


----------



## SouthWest

A_bstract: The Art of Design_ episode 5: Paula Scher, and _The Expanse_ season 2 episode 4: Godspeed


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Pelicans)


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters, Civil War Spirits, Thornbury Farm is not your ordinary ranch - built on the bloodiest battlefield of the Revolutionary War, its grounds are allegedly haunted. TAPS is called in to investigate. Then, The Ghost Hunters head down south to investigate the Lee-Fendell House - the former home of Robert E. Lee. The house was converted into a hospital for Union soldiers during the Civil War. Today, it is a historic museum.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Census 2011 - Neither Confirming nor Denying, greencigar, Uploaded on Apr 25, 2011, 2nd Visit from Mr Census. Previously I stated I could neither confirm nor deny any information and categorically stated I was not refusing to fill it in.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, David Brooks; 'Personal Shopper', A political update with guest host Bob Costa and author and op-ed columnist for The New York Times, David Brooks. "Personal Shopper" with guest host Stephanie Zacharek, writer/director Olivier Assayas, and actor Kristen Stewart.


----------



## ourwater

[#2]Tous mes vehicules sur The Crew™ Wild Run[PS4], VNOOM YTB, Published on Jun 20, 2016, THE CREW


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hepatitis


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Against All Odds: Stories of Survival, Nutritionist JJ Virgin shares the story of a hit-and-run accident that nearly took her son’s life, and how she and her son both came out stronger. Later, Jessica & Kyle Davenport join to discuss their kids’ rare condition, SIOD, and the fight for a cure.


----------



## ourwater

Charade 1963 720p Full Movie, Full Cinema Channel, Published on Jul 14, 2016, Charade is a 1963 Technicolor American romantic comedy/mystery film directed by Stanley Donen,[4] written by Peter Stone and Marc Behm, and starring Cary Grant and Audrey Hepburn. The cast also features Walter Matthau, James Coburn, George Kennedy, Dominique Minot, Ned Glass, and Jacques Marin. It spans three genres: suspense thriller, romance and comedy. Because Universal Pictures published the movie with an invalid copyright notice, the film entered the public domain in the United States immediately upon its release.[5]The film is notable for its screenplay, especially the repartee between Grant and Hepburn, for having been filmed on location in Paris, for Henry Mancini's score and theme song, and for the animated titles by Maurice Binder. Charade has received generally positive reviews from critics, and was additionally noted to contain influences of genres such as whodunit, screwball and spy thriller; it has also been referred to as "the best Hitchcock movie that Hitchcock never made".[6] #PIP

THIS IS THE MOST POWERFUL ARGUMENT I HAVE HEARD AGAINST SANCTUARY CITIES IN AMERICA., grindall61, Published on Mar 13, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Junior: Batter Hurry Up!


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Post Op


----------



## ourwater

Crate Opening! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Margaret's Marriage


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Spirit Folk, The Voyager crew makes first contact with a holodeck program.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Mar 15, 2017, White House claims release of Trump's purported tax document is illegal; Justice Department to identify alleged hackers in Yahoo security breach; Ben Affleck confirms 'treatment for alcohol addiction'


----------



## ourwater

►Ghost Recon Wildlands Multiplayer Full Gameplay◄ Ghost Recon Wildlands PS4 Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

[792] Feds hike interest rates, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 15, 2017, For the second time in 3 months the federal reserve raises interest rates. Documents surface showing Donald Trump's 2005 tax forms. Millions of Dutch voters head to the polls for the general election, following the rise in nationalism we've seen across the west, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has the full story. Former U.S. trading commissioner Bart Chilton joins us to discuss the latest with the top level executives, industry leaders and global financial regulators as they meet in Florida this week. After the break, we take a look at AT&T's proposed $85 billion purchase of media powerhouse Time Warner, and the much needed blessing it received from the EU. RT's Alex Mahailovich looks into Donald Trump's pick for trade secretary, Robert Lightihizer and how senators from both sides are demanding more than a "tweak" to trade with Canada. Finally, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has the latest on chemical giant Monsanto as the company remains under fire. #PIP

Why Owners of 'The Silence of the Lambs' House Are Trying to Sell It, Inside Edition, Published on Jan 18, 2016, The house that was once the set for one of the scariest films ever made, "The Silence of the Lambs" is up for sale. Homeowners Barbara and Scott Lloyd own the house in Perryopolis, Pennsylvania where the movie's climactic scene was filmed. They realize its history might terrify some potential buyers. They assured buyers to us, "No serial killer here. We just want to sell our home." The homeowners have put their home of 39 years up for sale because they are downsizing.


----------



## ourwater

Visiting Grandma's Grave (3.7.15, 3.9.15), Morgan and Jacob, Published on May 9, 2015, Thanks for stopping by our channel!We are a newlywed couple vlogging our marriage for our own memories to look back on. We would love it if you wanted to join us on our journey!Subscribe for more videos and thanks for watching!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Unity


----------



## Toad Licker

Cooks vs. Cons: Ballpark Snack Attack


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Apothecary Table


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Joke


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Mar 15, 2017, Hawaii judge temporarily blocks President Trump’s revised travel ban; Federal indictment reveals growing and sordid bribery scandal in the Navy; FBI accuses Russia of stealing information from millions of Americans


----------



## ourwater

[TAS] NES "Metal Gear" in 22:27.58 by dunnius (WIDESCREEN), quad8, Published on Aug 2, 2015, BE SURE TO READ THIS DESCRIPTION before you watch the speedrun video.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Mar 15, 2017, Mississippi Woman's Years-Long Search to Find Biological Father; Mississippi Woman's Emotional Reunion with Biological Father After 32 Years


----------



## ourwater

Bernie Visits Trump Country & Here’s What Happens, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 15, 2017, Larry Cohen, Our Revolution/Democracy Initiative. Bernie Sanders says the Democratic Party has failed the American people. Can he save it?


----------



## ourwater

Paid Family Leave: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO), LastWeekTonight, Published on May 10, 2015, Many American companies do not offer paid leave after the birth of a child, which means they probably shouldn’t run sappy Mother’s Day ads.LastWeekTonight


----------



## ourwater

Paul Ryan's full interview with Jake Tapper, CNN, Published on Mar 15, 2017, House Speaker Paul Ryan talks to CNN's Jake Tapper about the GOP bill to repeal and replace Obamacare.


----------



## ourwater

Eine Fahrt Zum Wetterwart Auf Der Zugspite (1936), Published on Dec 7, 2015A trip to Wetterwart on the Zugspitze in Germany in the 1930s. To purchase a clean DVD of this film for personal home use or educational use contact us at To license footage from this film for commercial use visit:


----------



## ourwater

Tradtional Japanese Forestry - Ojima Team, KFPP, Uploaded on Sep 5, 2010, Mr Ojima, the last Kyoto lumberjack from the Kitayama region north-west of Kyoto city talks about how they harvest cedar the old fashioned way (Japanese language).


----------



## ourwater

Adjudication vs arbitration - what's the difference?, MDA Consulting: Specialist Commercial Practitioners, Published on Sep 14, 2016, Michelle Kerr, MDA Consulting, senior associate, explains the key differences between arbitration and adjudications.


----------



## ourwater

Can Bernie Make the Red States Blue?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 15, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses Bernie Sanders’ trip through Trump’s America and how Democrats plan to win back working Americans with Larry Cohen of Our Revolution. Then, Thom talks to entrepreneur Matt Demar and Charles Sauer of the Market Institute about Trump filling his cabinet with Goldman Sachs executives and the administration’s rollback of fuel efficiency standards.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Clippers)


----------



## ourwater

Hypothyroidism and Newborn Screening, drmdk, Uploaded on Sep 29, 2009, Henry Anhalt DO FAAP FACOP FACE CDE Pediatric Endocrinology


----------



## Were

Vikings season 2 finale.


----------



## ourwater

CREEPYPASTA: Tiny Toon Adventures Lost Episode (Montana Max's Suicide), DaveTheUseless, Published on Sep 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater

You Will No Longer Be Able To Fly With Your State ID, KTRS550TV, Published on Jan 21, 2016, The McGraw Show -


----------



## ourwater

Mail Coach 100 full, 222ponys, Published on Sep 16, 2015, Kingussie to Tulloch Station & Roy Bridge and then Return- 100 years after the very last one.


----------



## ourwater

Govt. 2302: 10. Patronage and Merit Systems, MiniLectures, Uploaded on Feb 21, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Crew Wild Run PS4 Gameplay #236 CRUISING IN STREET R34'S!! W/ Madogg, Giuseppe Spark, Streamed live on Oct 1, 2016, Hi guys i'm LJ, I am 11 years old I am a boy and my focus is really PS4 Livestreams + Videos. On ps4 I mostly do NFS, The Crew, Blacklight Retribution. But just mostly Car racing. So hope U subscribe to me


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Hillary Clinton's Secret Hospital, Jeffrey Macon, Published on Dec 20, 2016, MUST WATCH update: source: Last news .


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Health Care; Drones; Danny Boyle, Jeff Glor leads a discussion about the GOP health care bill. Greg Jaffe of The Washington Post and Gordon Lubold of The Wall Street Journal discussing new policy on drone strikes. Danny Boyle on his latest film, "T2 Trainspotting."


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Clash Of The Culinary Titans


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Do or Die


----------



## ourwater

Tribune Spelling Bee 2017, Columbia Tribune, Published on Mar 8, 2017, Kael Miranda of John B. Lange Middle School took first place in the Columbia Daily Tribune Regional Spelling Bee on Tuesday.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The General's Practitioner


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Movie Tonight


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Souvenirs


----------



## ShySouth

The 100


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Mar 16, 2017, Trump calls judge's travel ban ruling 'unprecedented judicial overreach'; OMB director discusses Trump's new budget proposal; Is reversing diabetes possible?


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Tainted Obligation


----------



## ourwater

[793] Dutch election has global effect, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 16, 2017Donald Trump announces major cuts to several key departments in America. Voters in the Netherlands re-elect Prime Minister Mark Rutte and the results are being felt around the world, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has the full story. Chief investment officer at Tematica Research, Chris Versace joins us to discuss larger repercussion by the federal rate hike. All eyes are on Wells Fargo, as the company CEO receives a substantial bonus, as the bank recovers from a scandal. The consumer federation of America announced 1.1 million Americans defaulted on their student loans in 2016, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo joins us with more. As the world's population grows, a major concern is the protection of our environment from human activity, RT's Alex Mihailovich looks into one nation that is facing that issue, Canada.


----------



## ourwater

Need for speed drifting with fastestkiller 115, FASTESTKILLER 115, Streamed live on Oct 11, 2016, People got good a reason for to take back my mountain._,.-.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Tortellini Trials


----------



## ourwater

Jeff Sessions Lies About Pot, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 16, 2017, Dave McCulloch, Capitol Media Partners & Kim Noble, Green For All. Is Attorney General Jeff Sessions trying to revive Nixon's failed War on Drugs?


----------



## ourwater

GOP Makes America Cruel Again, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 16, 2017, Mike Papantonio, America's Lawyer/Ring of Fire Radio/Law and Disorder. Donald Trump has officially unveiled his first budget plan. These are some of the individual programs cut or eliminated by the Trump budget plan:Meals on Wheels, The Low Income Energy Assistance Program, The Community Services Block Grant - which funds a variety of anti-poverty programs, The Chemical Safety Board, National Endowment for the Arts. What kind of worldviews makes someone thinks these cuts are a good idea? I mean, they're cutting MEALS ON WHEELS! Plus...Donald Trump is blasting two court rulings in 24 hours that put his revised Muslim ban on hold. Is it now game over for one of the president's biggest campaign promises? #PIP

Let's Talk About Sects 3: Yoga, Lili Wilkinson, Published on Jun 27, 2016, Does a cult have to be religious? This week we look at Bikram, Anusara, Aum Shinrikyo and The Family. What do they all have in common? Yoga.


----------



## ourwater

GOP Wants Terrified Workers for Corporate Masters, Tyne Johnson, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 16, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses Trump’s budget proposal and court decisions to block his revised travel ban with America’s Lawyer Host Mike Papantonio. Then, Thom talks to Dave McCulloch of Capitol Media Partners and Kim Noble of Green for All about Trump’s plan to slash the EPA budget, and whether Jeff Sessions is preparing for a war on drugs in America. #PIP

#44 Sophomore Year Eustis High(varsity) vs DHS, CollegeBoundCFL, Published on Oct 24, 2014


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Hearty Party


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Michael Savage: GOP Health Plan 'dead in the Water.', Conservative talk show host and author Michael Savage joins Larry with his prediction for the GOP healthcare bill. Plus, why he believes Paul Ryan is the greatest threat to Donald Trump's presidency, and why he says Steve Bannon 'misled' the president.


----------



## ourwater

Lost in Space, The Colonists, An ear-shattering noise leads the Robinsons to a showdown with a statuesque Amazon warrior named Niolani, who plans to rule and colonize a planet by enslaving all the men.


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Adventures, Hill View Manor, This episode shows the charisma, the charm and the comedy of the Ghost Adventures crew, as well as the creepy and the chilling aspects of this once home to the destitute.


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: The Grid Iron Chef


----------



## ourwater

Save your Android's battery by disabling radio (cellular) tower searching, Titan Rain, Uploaded on Feb 11, 2012, Warning this will affect your phones cellular service. If you use this you will not be able to connect to any cellular towers.


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace, (1959) The New Principal, Dennis and his school’s new principal get off on the wrong foot after the principal takes a remark about his height the wrong way.


----------



## Toad Licker

Frasier: The Last Time I Saw Maris


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Mar 16, 2017, Key Senate committee denies credibility of Trump's Obama wiretapping claim; First suspect on trial attends court for holiday mall carjacking killing; Europe's highest volcano becomes active


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior A Presidential Mystery Box, The Top 14 receive a mystery box challenge inspired by the White House garden from former First Lady Michelle Obama.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Mar 16, 2017, Mall Carjacking Victim's Widow Takes the Stand at Murder Trial; What Life is Like When You're in a Polyamorous Relationship; Roseanne Barr Says She and the Cast of 'Roseanne' are Ready for a Reunion #PIP

►Finding Bigfoot PC Gameplay◄ Finding Bigfoot Survival Horror Game, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live on Mar 15, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ADHD - Dopamine Deficiency = Poor Working Memory, Nick Schmid, Published on Oct 5, 2016, This video is about ADHD - dopamine deficiency


----------



## ourwater

Superstore, Integrity Award, Glenn campaigns to win the newly announced Cloud 9 Integrity Award, while Jonah ends up helping Amy's parents move.


----------



## ourwater

JBS News Update - 3/15/17, JBS, Published on Mar 15, 2017, JBS News Update with Teisha Bader from March 15th, 2017


----------



## ourwater

LONDON, the famous PORTOBELLO ROAD antiques market in Notting Hill (ENGLAND), Vic Stefanu - World Travels and Adventures, Published on Apr 20, 2013, LONDON, PORTOBELLO ROAD antiques market in Notting Hill (ENGLAND)! Let's go for a walk around the Portobello road antiques market and let's see what is up for sale at this very touristy and popular market in Notting Hill, London. Vic Stefanu. London is a leading global city in the arts, commerce, education, entertainment, fashion, finance, healthcare, media, professional services, research and development, tourism, and transport. It is one of the world's leading financial centres and has the fifth-or sixth-largest metropolitan area GDP in the world. London is a world cultural capital. It is the world's most-visited city as measured by international arrivals and has the world's largest city airport system measured by passenger traffic.


----------



## ourwater

Hamburg Project "More Men in Daycare", ParitaetischerHH, Published on Oct 24, 2012, Early childhood education should not only be done by women. The EU and the German government want to increase the men's presence in daycare facilities up to 20%. The hamburg project 'MEHR Männer in Kitas' takes a lot of effort to archieve this aim, with remarkable success.


----------



## ourwater

Sweden Yampongeza Tanzania Kuendelea Kufadhili Trademark East Africa, Pascal Mayalla, Published on Feb 9, 2017, 7/02/2017 Sweden Yampongeza Magufuli, na Tanzania na Kuahidi Kuendelea Kuisaidia Kufadhili Miradi ya Maendeleo.


----------



## ourwater

Dust 514 Magic Crystal Ball, Oculus Rift, jihad jeeps, jets, pve, NakaNakaNaka, Published on Feb 3, 2014, magic crystal ball


----------



## ourwater

In the Slow Lane: Is Britain doing enough to tackle air pollution from transport? | 17.07.2013, PolicyExchangeUK, Published on Jul 19, 2013, The EU has set 2013 as its 'Year of Air'. It hopes to focus the attention of the European public and policymakers on the 'forgotten crisis' of poor air quality. Each year, around 29,000 deaths are attributable to man-made fine particulate air pollution in the UK, at a cost to the economy of £15 billion a year. Despite the grave impact of air pollution on public health, progress in tackling it has been slow. Emissions from transport are a significant contributor to Britain's air quality crisis.Our event will explore these issues and tackle the following questions, in order to help shape the debate on the future of air quality policy in the UK:Should the UK be doing more to tackle air pollution from transport? If so, what options should policy makers be adopting?What are the obstacles to improving emissions performance from vehicles? How can they be overcome?What scope is there for policy innovation in this area? Or is it just a question of implementing policies we already know about?Are there instances where incentives for more polluting technologies (e.g. diesel vehicles) should be scaled back?How can public awareness and engagement be improved? Should this be a priority for government?How should the government approach the negotiation of future European targets for air quality?SPEAKERSCHAIR: Guy Newey, Head of Environment and Energy, Policy ExchangeNorman Baker MP, Parliamentary Under Secretary for TransportBarry Gardiner MP, Shadow Minister for the Natural Environment and FisheriesMatthew Pencharz, Environment and Political Advisor to The Mayor of LondonAlan Andrews, Head of Air Quality, Client Earth


----------



## SparklingWater

black sails, girls, billions, then deadly women lol

haven't watched actual cable tv in forever and on a super binge


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Something Dumpling


----------



## ourwater

Unmanned space Program 1 - KSP - Satellite relay network, Superawesomelife, Published on Jan 10, 2015, The first video of my Unmanned Space Program game in Kerbal Space Program. Main mod in this game is RemoteTech which forces me to set up satellite relay networks in order to communicate with my probes.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Light That Failed


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: In Love and War


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Change Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Pork Hall Of Fame


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Give Peace a Chance


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Phoebe's Dad


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Lesbian Wedding


----------



## SouthWest

_Supergirl_ season 2 episode 15: Exodus


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One After the Super Bowl, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One After the Super Bowl, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Nana Dies Twice


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Mrs. Bing


----------



## Schmetterling

Mozart in the Jungle


----------



## ourwater

Monty Python - Trivializing the war / Courtmartial, prestonloyola, Uploaded on Jun 10, 2008, A section from Monty Python ep.42 ("Light Entertainment War") including "Trivializing the War" and "Courtmartial" sketches.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Justin Bartha On ‘The Good Fight,’ Fatherhood, & Nic Cage, Justin Bartha joins Larry to discuss his new role in ‘The Good Wife’ spin-off ‘The Good Fight,’ Trump’s identity politics, and what Nicolas Cage is really like. Plus, the ‘National Treasure’ star on the possibility of a third film in the series. #PIP

The Billionaire Coup D’état, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 17, 2017On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses the big money behind President Donald Trump and why the Mercer’s may be the new Koch brothers with investigative journalist Greg Palast. Then for the Big Picture Rumble, Thom is joined by conservative Brian Pruitt and progressive Alex Lawson to talk about the real values revealed in the GOP budget and the health care plan.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Mar 17, 2017, Spicer Continues to Defend Trump's Wiretapping Claims; EMT fatally struck by own stolen ambulance; Inside the Special Olympics World Winter Games. #PIP

NES Tetris "fastest 335 levels" TAS in 1:13:03.01 by quad8, quad8, Published on Sep 8, 2014, Finally, a little "Soviet Mind" game movie I created that I believe would totally blow a "Soviet's mind"!!! Read more...


----------



## ourwater

Liberal alliance with Islam not a joke anymore, Rebel Media, Published on Jan 27, 2017, (LANGUAGE WARNING) Gavin McInnes of TheRebel.media talks about the Left/Islam alliance. MORE:


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Bret Stephens; March Madness, Jeff Greenfield and Bret Stephens of The Wall Street Journal. NCAA's March Madness with NY Times columnist William Rhoden, Washington Post sportswriter John Feinstein, and Joe Nocera of Bloomberg View. #PIP

H1Z1 Kotk! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay ◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 11 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Surface Area of Three Dimensional Figures, Composite Solids, and Missing Dimensions, themathtuber, Published on Jan 21, 2014, *Please view this video from a computer for the correct answer to the last question. Thank you!  #PIP

ADHD - Understanding the Superpowers Within, GoogleTechTalks,
Published on Mar 3, 2017

A Google TechTalk, 10/28/16, presented by Stacey Turis.
ABSTRACT: Stacey Turis is an entrepreneur living with ADHD and giftedness who earned her degree in broadcast journalism from Wichita State University in Kansas. She co-produced and hosted a TV show for a FOX affiliate before pursuing a career in advertising, then graphic design, then market research, then photography, then IT, then acting, then Yoga instruction, then...

In 2012, Stacey self-published the Amazon best-selling memoir, “Here’s to Not Catching Our Hair on Fire”, and also began to manage the now successful Reggae Band, Niu Roots; a job she finally loved enough to stick around for, and still does passionately to this day. 

She has, through the years, unsuccessfully started twenty-seven businesses and can't remember most of them; though she does remember every lesson those un-successes taught her. She loves speaking to groups of the same kind of wacky folks, where she's not afraid to stop mid-speech and ask, "What was I just talking about?" 

Stacey lives in Southern California with her husband, two kids, a dog, three cats, and a guinea pig.

Other cool things about Stacey


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Mar 17, 2017, Florida chef makes promise to cook for every firehouse in the state; House of Representatives to vote on the Republican health care bill next week; Monster fire in Raleigh forces hundreds to evacuate their homes


----------



## ourwater

Phil Crockett11 Things You Didn't Know The Use For!, Factnomenal, Published on Dec 22, 2016, Things you did not know the use for! These everyday objects you don’t know the purpose of yet we see these weird things everyday on products.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Mar 17, 2017, Charles Manson and the Followers who Killed for Him; US Star Skier Mikaela Shiffrin's Quest for a World Cup Title; The Vegetarian 'Impossible Burger' Bleeds like Real Beef


----------



## ourwater

Saturday Night Live, Ice Cream, Two ice cream shop employees go to great lengths to understand a joke made by two customers.


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, Travelers, In the 1950s, two FBI agents investigate strange deaths somehow linked to Mulder’s father.


----------



## ourwater

6 Soldiers Who Refused to Surrender, War Documentaries, Published on Dec 30, 2014, Wars might have specific end dates, but that doesn’t mean the fighting always stopped when one side surrendered. History is filled with examples of soldiers who refused to capitulate even after their conflicts had come to an end. Some of these holdouts simply didn’t know war had ended


----------



## ourwater

Are We Entering a Dark Dystopian Libertarian Worldview?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 17, 2017, Bryan Pruitt, RedState & Alex Lawson, Social Security Works. If budgets are statements of values - then Donald Trump's budget proves that the values of the Republican party are greed, cruelty, and hatred of the poor...


----------



## ourwater

What about those who don't believe in God?, Ravi Zacharias International Ministries, Uploaded on Aug 1, 2011, Taken from the open form at Yale University in 2010, Ravi answers a question from a student at Yale about those who do not believe in God."Your pursuit of what is ultimate assumes that you find relevance in that belief," says Ravi Zacharias. But how are we to navigate the shoreless sea that constitutes our pluralistic world of conflicting ideas? Moreover, how do we remain committed to a particular worldview in a culture that dogmatically opposes any form of exclusivity? Most important of all, must Christianity itself be exclusive?In the full message available on DVD, Ravi continually demonstrates the Christian worldview is not unique for being exclusive but rather for its ability to stand up to scrutiny and to provide answers to the ultimate questions.


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, North by North Quahog, On their second honeymoon, Peter and Lois find "passion."


----------



## ourwater

5 Guns The Government Doesn't Want You To Have..., Iraqveteran8888, Published on Dec 29, 2013, Okay so I will be honest here. Is this one a little far fetched? No...they don't want us having anything more than a sharp stick. I'm glad that you guys enjoy the 5 guns videos. We have many more planned. Some of them are fantasy based, while other reality based, but still, it's an interesting subject. Not all people in the Government are anti-gun. There are many politicians that are pro-gun and fight to protect our rights when they are under attack. Unfortunately, many people in the Government think it is okay for their armed goons to be roaming the street but they want us to be disarmed for our own safety. Think about it people...You give up your guns and you will be giving up everything.Much more on the way guys,Eric


----------



## ourwater

Nintendo DS Longplay [102] Space Invaders Extreme, World of Longplays, Published on Aug 28, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Roseanne, Party Politics, Jackie and Roseanne plan a house-warming party for Jackie's new home, and attempt to hide it from their Mom. Roseanne invites Darlene home for the weekend with the agenda of getting David and Darlene back together. D.J. goes through a rebellious period, skipping school and enlisting Darlene's help to cover for him, making Roseanne determined for find out what he is up to. Fred pursues Jackie after their one-night-stand.


----------



## ourwater

Nuts and Bolts of Applying Deep Learning (Andrew Ng), Lex Fridman, Published on Sep 27, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: A Private Little War


----------



## ourwater

Gameplay sur blackshot avec de bon amie, SuperDiablokiller, Published on Mar 26, 2012, Un gameplay avec mes meilleurs amies sur blackshotleurs pseudo pour de la publicité


----------



## ourwater

Factors Affecting Enzyme Activity, AK LECTURES, Published on Aug 10, 2014


----------



## ourwater

How to book Public Notice ads | Public Notice ads in newspaper | Public Notice designs |, RIYO ADVERTISING, Published on Jun 26, 2013


----------



## ourwater

[97] Big Banks and Political Power with Nomi Prins and Anthony Randazzo, Boom Bust, Published on Apr 9, 2014, Our lead story: The eight largest US banks --JP Morgan, Citigroup, Bank of America, Wells Fargo, Goldman Sachs, Morgan Stanley, Bank of New York Mellon, and State Street -- will have to add as much as $68 billion in extra capital. Federal regulators say the new rule is intended to help "too-big-to-fail" banks withstand losses during periods of market stress. Erin brings you the details.Our interviews today discuss banking and its relationship to political power. Nomi Prins, author and senior fellow at Demos, comes on to talk about her new book All the Presidents' Bankers, a deep look into the close interconnectedness between Washington and Wall Street. You can find a link to the book here. Then we move on to Anthony Randazzo, the Director of Economic Research at the Reason Foundation, to give a libertarian view of the banking system, regulation, and politics. Take a look.Finally for today's Big Deal, Edward Harrison and Erin talk about the cooling temperatures in California...in the housing market. Check it out.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

lets mod test city car driver 1.3.1 #25 Porsche Cayenne Turbo 2012 (Remake) - 1.3, 999domeLPs, Published on Dec 28, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Car Surveillance 1974 CIA Training Film (Produced by MI5 or Special Branch), Jeff Quitney, Published on Jun 19, 2016, Intelligence & Espionage playlist:


----------



## Dark Choco

Running Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Bogota


----------



## ourwater

Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea, Leviathan, At the behest of a brilliant scientist, Nelson and the crew investigate a fissure in the Earth’s crust which causes nearby sea creatures—and the scientist—to grow to gargantuan proportions.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Baltimore


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Sax Problem


----------



## ourwater

Saturday Morning Games - Color Guardians (Gameplay Broadcast) [ps4 psVita 720p60], Gaming Mike, Streamed live on Dec 17, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Basketball Jones


----------



## ourwater

BattleBots, The Gears Awaken, Episode aired 10 May 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Basketball Jones


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Images


----------



## Khajit

I've started re-watching Don't Trust the B---- in Apartment 23


----------



## ourwater

Medical assistant interview questions and answers, Mary Angenia, Published on Nov 17, 2013, Interview questions and answers ebook:


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose', Hamilton'; Zalmay Khalilzad, The cast of "Hamilton," including Leslie Odom, Jr., Renee Elise Goldsberry, Daveed Digs, Christopher Jackson, and Phillipa Soo. Zalmay Khalilzad, former U.S. permanent representative to the United Nations, who has just written "The Envoy."


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The M*A*S*H Olympics


----------



## ourwater

World War II: The Evacuation Hospital, roughdrafthistorian, Published on Feb 23, 2016 #PIP game-play


----------



## Laney916

Watching Deadly Women right now. I'm addicted to ID (Investigation Discovery) channel.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Bringin' It Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Burgers 'n More


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Hometown Haunts


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: International Appeal


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Creole, Cold Cuts And Crepes


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Tacos, Turtles And Tri-Tip


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Burgers, Buns And Bagels


----------



## JustThisGuy

Anthony Bourdain's Parts Unknown S8.


----------



## ourwater

The Slavic Nations' Search for God. Moscow - Third Rome (Movie, 2014), Ugol Ministries, Published on Sep 25, 2014, The second documentary historical film by "UGOL" studio is about history of Christianity during the XII and XVI century in Russia. The film is a series of " The Slavic Nations' Search for God." [email protected]"Moscow - the Third Rome" - is a documentary film, where a detailed study of the history of evangelical Christians in the bosom of the official church, since the beginning of X century presented. What were the first monasteries and how the monastic life impacted statehood in Russia? How Christian church was able to survive the Tatar-Mongol invasion? For what ideas in peacetime in Russia tens of thousands of people were killed? How the church became a lever in a secular state? Why the answers to these questions are concealed in our days?The film features the famous Slavic historians, the current Patriarch of the Ukrainian Orthodox Church, Filaret, Journalist of the first national channel of Russia, Maxim Shevchenko, Acting President of Ukraine in 2014, Alexander Turchinov, Professor UNISA, Johannes Reimer, a writer, a political scientist from the United States, Michael Morgulis and other public and politicians of the United States, Europe and the CIS.Many historical scenes, interesting respondents, documented facts, raising concerns requiring global attention of the Christian world - all this is in a new documentary film of the "UGOL" studio - "Moscow - Third Rome". #PIP

H1Z1 Kotk! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay ◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 12 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Jodi Arias Trial : Day 10 : Sultry Revelations (No Sidebars), David Lohr, Published on Mar 4, 2013, Day 10 of Jodi Arias' first-degree murder trial in Phoenix, Ariz., on Jan. 29, 2013 highlighted the defendant's kinky side.


----------



## ourwater

Ruger MkIII 22/45 .22 Pistol, Military Arms Channel, Published on Apr 28, 2013, The Ruger MkIII 22/45 .22LR pistol marries two classic designs. Ruger brought their classic .22 pistol together with the 1911 to make a new classic, the 22/45. I also show you the Huntertown Arms Guardian suppressor which goes perfectly with this handgun.


----------



## ourwater

Open and Closed System Lab, Melissa Rivera, Published on Oct 3, 2016, Mr McFarland's Pre Lab video for the Open and Closed System Lab


----------



## ourwater

Online Graphics Raytracing 2: Camera Ray Casting, UCBerkeley, Published on Nov 14, 2012, Online Graphics Raytracing 2 - Nuts and Bolts: Camera Ray Casting


----------



## ourwater

Introduction to Public Health Surveillance, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), Published on Jun 1, 2016, Ever wonder what public health surveillance is or why it’s important? Learn how we use public health surveillance to follow disease patterns and stop diseases in their tracks. Hear Dr. Ralph Cordell, an epidemiologist at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, talk about what makes public health surveillance an important part of public health practice from his 40 years in the field. See how data collected by public health surveillance systems drive decisions for programs and policies.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, Hippocratic Oath, Held prisoner by a group of rebel Jem'Hadar, Bashir and O'Brien clash over Bashir's desire to help their captors escape Dominion rule


----------



## ourwater

An Introduction to Parchment Craft with Pergamano - Part 1 | Craft Academy, Create & Craft TV, Published on Jan 21, 2015, In Part 1, Rossella gives us an introduction to Parchment Craft telling us about the history, giving us some tips and tricks and explains the materials used.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Hawks)


----------



## ourwater

This Is How You DON'T Play GTA4: TLAD & TBOGT, The 0utsyder, Published on Dec 1, 2015, "The world called for TIHYDPs, and I answered. No subs expected, no monetized views. Youtube played me like a damn FIDDLE."


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Eyewitness (the mid-90s documentary)


----------



## SparklingWater

Emergency room something. Forgot i loved medical shows.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Sister


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Russ


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Prom Video


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross and Rachel ... You Know


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Joey Moves Out


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Rock in the Road


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Mar 19, 2017, Newsmax CEO Christopher Ruddy: 'Press is Harping on' Trump's Wiretap Allegations; Guests: Christopher Ruddy, Joaquin Castro, Will Hurd, Tom Price, Rand Paul, Terry Moran, Maggie Haberman, Roland Martin and Sara Fagen. #PIP

HMO Strategy Explained Simon Zutshi, pin App - property investors network, Published on Sep 1, 2014


----------



## mezzoforte

Lately I've been watching Legion and Iron Fist.


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Feb 19, 2017, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” White House Chief of Staff Reince Priebus, Rush Limbaugh & a Sunday Panel of Karl Rove, Mo Elleithee, Charles Lane, Kimberley Strassel. #PIP

Marine Recruits Calling Home Part 1, Tio Gio, Uploaded on Mar 7, 2009


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Mar 19, 2017, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” House Speaker Paul Ryan (R-WI), House Intelligence Committee Chairman Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA) & a Sunday Panel of Karl Rove, Dr. Ezekiel Emanuel, Neera Tanden, Rachel Campos-Duffy. #PIP

Early Signs of Autism Video Tutorial - Kennedy Krieger Institute, Kennedy Krieger Institute, Published on Jun 11, 2013, Tutorial On Early Signs of ASD:


----------



## ourwater

Tony presents .. It's Victory School .. Yea\\ .. part 126, Tony Apấche, Published on Jun 8, 2012, ☆ Need For Speed Shift ☆


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Supermarket Masters Tournament: Part 1


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, Sock Puppets, Carrie catches a break. Keane makes a plan. Max goes undercover.


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Supermarket Masters Tournament: Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Phone Companies: The Independent 1957 US Independent Telephone Association, Jeff Quitney, Published on Mar 11, 2015, more at


----------



## rdrr

2017 NCAA Basketball Tournament


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheers: Unplanned Parenthood


----------



## SouthWest

_Legion_: Chapter 6 - Aubrey Plaza is all kinds of scary and sexy in this show.


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, A Father's Watch, Marge asks a group of parenting "experts" for help managing Bart and keeping him away from failure.


----------



## ourwater

Response to Australian Greens' Motion - Bank Levies, Matthew Canavan, Published on Sep 4, 2014, 4 September 2014


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, The Grand Mama-Pest Hotel, Tina has an upcoming weekend away at a heroine conference and Linda jumps at the opportunity to join her as a chaperone


----------



## ourwater

Working with Census.gov 2: Topics, Programs, Products - Programs, Planetizen Courses, Published on Jan 21, 2015, This second of four courses delves deeper into the Census 'architecture'. In course 2 of "Working with Census.gov", Dr. Chris Williamson, a.k.a. Dr. Data, provides an overview of the federally mandated programs which produce products for the public, and the topics they address. Course 2 also delves into such tricky topics as Census data table analysis and gives insider tips from a Census Bureau veteran.This chapter overviews the programs created from the plethora of Census topics.Sign up for an affordable subscription and watch the full course:


----------



## ourwater

Attorney Amy C. Leung describes the Independent Medical Review (IMR) process, Gek Law, Published on Oct 22, 2014, Using a scenario, Workers’ Compensation attorney Amy Leung explains the complicated Workers’ Compensation process, including reporting an injury to an employer, the timeline the insurance company must comply with, the accepted body parts that will be covered, and the medical provider network that is involved. The utilization review (UR) process is described, as well as the process to appeal UR denials, which is called Independent Medical Review (IMR). These are both the result of Senate Bill 863, the latest Workers’ Compensation “reform.” Having an attorney on your side is helpful not only to prove that there was a work injury, but also to substantiate that the effected body parts are, indeed, injured, and therefore medical treatment for all the body parts is necessary. The role of an Agreed Medical Examiner is explored as well as the Qualified Medical Examiner process.


----------



## ourwater

Surpass CL Tour - Church Library Automation, Surpass Software, Published on Oct 24, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Turn off Safe Mode with Networking in Windows 10, MalwareLess, Published on Nov 22, 2016, You need to turn off the Safe Mode with Networking in order to return your PC to a Normal startup mode. Your computer will restart with all drivers, applications and other components running.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Other Side


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Duos! ►Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos Gameplay◄ Playerunknown Battlegrounds Beta Duos Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 18 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Guerilla My Dreams


----------



## ourwater

[794] Trump meets Angela Merkel, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 20, 2017, Donald Trump and German Chancellor Angela Merkel meet face-to-face at the White House. Japanese court rules on the 2011 Fukushima disaster, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has more. How many times have you found yourself bored in an airport due to a layover? Well there are several cities offering you a free city tour, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has the details. After the break, manufacturing production is on the rise in America, but the retail industry will soon take a hit as J.C. Penny announces the closures of more than 100 stores. Carrie Lukas, Managing director of IWF joins us to discuss the GOP and women in the workforce. Finally, RT's Alex Mihailovich joins us from Canada with the battle between PETA Canada Goose apparel.


----------



## SuperMetroid

_Outer Limits_ . . . the one from the 90s.

Great anthology show that I've loved since I was a kid.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Good-Bye Radar, Part 1


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Dutch Election; Jesca Hoop, Dutch election with Dan Senor; journalist Michiel Vos; Nell Breyer, executive director of the Marshall Scholars Association; and Walter Russell Mead, editor-at-large for American Interest Online. An interview and performance with Jesca Hoop.. #PIP

Built in a Day: Swedish Factory-Crafted Houses (1988 ), bygghouse, Published on Sep 17, 2013, Film created by Paul Kando who did some of the early analysis of how the Swedish Wooden House industry approached the problem of producing homes efficiently using advanced manufacturing technology


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Good-Bye Radar, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Period of Adjustment


----------



## ourwater

Evolution of Chess Style #144 : Mikhail Botvinnik faces a dangerous gambit - Moscow 1935, kingscrusher, Published on Jan 14, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Breaking News CNN - WSJ: BARAC OBAMA LIVID ABOUT WIRETAP ACCUSATION, News & Politics, Published on Mar 20, 2017, Breaking News CNN - WSJ: BARAC OBAMA LIVID ABOUT WIRETAP ACCUSATIONCNN News, CNN International TV, CNN International News, CNN TV, CNN TV Live, CNN Live, CNN Breaking News, CNN Videos, CNN Video,CNN Channel, CNN, Breaking News, News, Today News, Standing By For Clinton To Speak, Live CNN, CNN Live Now, Mrs Hillary Clinton, Hillary Clinton,Hillary for America, US News, Us Breaking News, US TV, US TV Show, Women's Rights Activist,Hillary Clinton, US news,The Guardian,Hillary Clinton, Government Official, U.S. First Lady, American First Women.cnn, cnn live, cnn tv, cnn news, cnn news live, cnn breaking news, cnn live news, cnn news today, cnn live tv, cnn latest news, cnn online, cnn live breaking news, cnn new, breaking news cnn, live channels, cnn international, news cnn, watch cnn live, cnn money, cnn news media, cnn philipine, cnn videos, cnn new videos, current news, news headlines, breaking news, live channels, us news, american news, us election, us election 2016, CNN - Breaking News, Latest News and Videos, cnn politics,CNNPolitics - Political News, Analysis and Opinion - CNN.com, cnn politics videos, cnn politics live, cnn politics news, cnn politics news today, cnn politics today, cnn weather, cnn news asia, cnn business, cnn business news, cnn business news today, cnn business today, cnn 2016, cnn business 2016, cnn quest, CNN - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & VideosUS Election, American choice 2016, US Election News, American choice, London Attack, London terror AttackCredit:Uploader: U.S. 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Grim Reaper


----------



## ourwater

Advent of Psychotropic Drugs and Deinstitutionalization, RC Hartman, Published on Jul 25, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Time Team S14-E06 A Port and Stilton, Stilton, Cambridgeshire, Reijer Zaaijer, Published on Mar 23, 2013, In late March 2006, a potter and keen fieldwalker, Richard Landy, reported his discovery of an almost complete ceramic Roman cheese press, used for making goat's cheese, to his local finds liaison officer (FLO) under the Portable Antiquities Scheme. What made it all the more special is where he found it - washing out of the side of a two-metre-deep ditch in Stilton, Cambridgeshire.This cheese press is just one of hundreds of finds Richard has discovered from the area around the ditch. These include Samian ware, mica dusted ware, Nene valley ware, local Roman coarse wares, medieval green glazed pottery and other objects, including Neolithic polished axes, animal remains and Roman pottery-making tools. Coins have also been discovered by limited metal detecting.Time Team had the usual three days to dig through the two metres of silt that has been deposited on top of the Roman layer over the past two millennia, to investigate the site and work out how it connected to the rest of the Roman Fens. And of course they couldn't resist trying their hand at making some Roman cheese as well.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Comrades in Arms, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Comrades in Arms, Part 2


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBA Basketball: Cleveland vs. Los Angeles


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Charleston


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Mar 20, 2017, Supreme Court confirmation hearings begin; Manhunt underway for teacher who allegedly abducted teen; Kim Kardashian speaks out about her traumatic Paris burglary.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Zurich


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now Mr. T On 'DWTS,' Jesus, and Possible 'A-Team' Reprisal, We pity the fool who doesn't watch Mr. T on 'Larry King Now'! The famed tough-guy actor joins The King to discuss his chances on season 24 of 'Dancing with the Stars,' his strong Christian faith, and a possible 'The A-Team' reprisal. #PIP

Psychopaths (Crime Psychology Documentary) - Real Stories, Published on Mar 15, 2017, Psychopaths probably make up around 20 per cent of the prison population in both the USA and Britain. They are four times more likely to re-offend than other released prisoners, yet they are just as likely to get parole. Little is known about the minds of psychopaths and what is really behind the horrific things they do - but Equinox tackles the subject in this insightful documentary. Professor Robert Hare - consulted by the FBI and British Home Office - is the undisputed oracle on the psychopathic mind.In Psychopaths, he reveals stunning new evidence behind their behaviour, and suggests people should look to the brain for clues and not bad upbringing. This programme examines the Psychopathy Checklist, IQ distribution and blending in to social norms; and reports the peculiar phenomenon that treatment programmes make psychopaths re-offend earlier and more aggressively.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Saturated Fat Guy, ReplyIn an attempt to avoid eating the healthy food that Lois forces him to eat, Peter opens up his own food truck with fattening foods.


----------



## TryingMara

Homeland


----------



## ourwater

Yowie - “The reason your house is haunted can be found on this microfiche.”, Lo-Fi Saint Louis, Published on Jul 29, 2015, Yowie brings their special brand of math rock to Midwest Guitar as part of Lo-Fi Cherokee. The crowds mind is blown, the end. #PIP

make a paper christmas church candy, treat and cookie box, claudine hellmuth, Published on Nov 15, 2012Available in my Etsy store here:...My paper printable kits can be used as paper toys, Christmas decorations, or as party favor boxes or mini gift boxes.


----------



## ourwater

Sheelah Kohlhatkar: The Black Edge - Banksters, Trump & Populism, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 20, 2017, Big Picture Interview: Sheelah Kohlhatkar, Black Edge: Inside Information, Dirty Money and the Quest to Bring Down the Most Wanted Man on Wall Street/The New Yorker. What can the saga of Wall Street bankster Steven Cohen and SAC Capital tell us about Donald Trump's fake populism?


----------



## ourwater

Non Refundable Tax Credits, Peter Russell, CA, Uploaded on Nov 13, 2011, An understanding of non-refundable tax credits here in Canada


----------



## ourwater

Art Is Welfare For The Rich Liberal Elites? What?!, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 20, 2017, Big Picture Panel: Justin Duckham, Political Commentator & Jeff Stier, National Center For Public Policy Research. Donald Trump's budget plan would also eliminate federal funding for the arts. This proposal has drawn widespread criticism from the art community, but it's also won the support of many conservatives. *A recent study out of Southern Methodist University found that rich and poor Americans both benefit equally from arts funding.


----------



## ourwater

【Dead By Daylight】New Killer 'The Nurse' Gameplay, Sinow Plays, Published on Aug 19, 2016, Tracer isn't looking so happy these days.


----------



## ourwater

04-29-2015 Little Rock Hearing, Panel 2mm Lt. Gov. Tim Griffin, Published on Jun 23, 2015, Panel 2:Mary Armstrong: Math Learning Specialist, Bryant School District


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Warsaw


----------



## ourwater

CPAC St. Louis - Missouri State Rep. Eric Burlison, The ACU, Published on Sep 28, 2013 #PIP

Are We Facing An Oligarch Supreme Court?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 20, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses how Trump abandoned his populist message in favor of a Goldman Sachs cabinet with journalist and author Sheelah Kolhatkar. Then, Thom talks to Jeff Stier of the National Center for Public Policy Research and political commentator Justin Duckham about Supreme Court nominee Neil Gorsuch’s upcoming confirmation hearing and why Trump want to get rid of all funding for arts and culture.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Dublin


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Mar 20, 2017, James Comey testifies about the White House, Russian hacking and Trump's wiretapping claims; Officer on trial for the shooting of a 6-year-old boy in Louisiana; Tom Brady's stolen Super Bowl jersey found


----------



## ourwater

Go Behind the Scenes at the Canada Post Plant, City, Published on Dec 8, 2014, We show you how your parcel gets processed when we go behind the scenes at the Canada Post plant in Richmond.


----------



## ourwater

How to Submit Your Best Grant Application, Sigma Xi Society, Streamed live on Feb 26, 2015, Sigma Xi, The Scientific Research Society hosted this public hangout to answer questions from undergraduate and graduate students applying for research funds from Sigma Xi's Grants-in-Aid of Research (GIAR) Program.


----------



## ourwater

Best tutorial to repair Windows Speech Recognition Error, Arjun. Vs., Published on Oct 6, 2013, Speech Recognition could not start becausethe language configuration is not supported. #PIP 

Preparing For Retirement: What You Should Be Doing Now, Phoebe Chongchua, Published on Apr 23, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Bert the Dog on Late Night, September 12, 1983 newest, Anna Wheeler, Published on Dec 31, 2016, popular reality tv shows This installment of Know Your Staff from September 12, 1983, features director Hal Gurnee and his dog Bert. The segment tells the story. What follows is a


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, Mar 20, 2017, Retracing Trump-Russia Allegations from 2016 Campaign to FBI Investigation; The Global Impact of the FBI Investigation into Trump-Russia Allegations; Ivanka Trump Will Get Her Own White House Office


----------



## ourwater

[Let's Play] Fortune Summoners: SotES - Episode 53 "Unthorough Thoroughness", Shilag, Published on Mar 29, 2015, As I'm writing this, I am once more eating roasted corn. This time they're chili flavoured!The whole thing started with my trying out a roasted chickpea recipe, which turned out so-so, went better


----------



## ourwater

Introduction to Wisconsin Medicaid, WisPACT, Published on Dec 9, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Shocking 1995 Video Surfaces Of Obama Revealing Who He REALLY Is [Video] | Shar Hag, Shar Hag, Published on Jul 30, 2015, Shocking 1995 Video Surfaces Of Obama Revealing Who He REALLY IsA new video has been unearthed of Barrack Obama from 1995. The video, used to promote Obama's book Dreams from My Father, reveals insight into the man the president was before he entered the national stage. Some of which, Obama probably wishes would remain buried.Shocking 1995 Video Surfaces Of Obama Revealing Who He REALLY Is [Video] by Shar Hag


----------



## ourwater

The Circus, Shocking But Not Surprising, A look at the debate surrounding the healthcare bill. Season premiere.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Knicks vs. Clippers)


----------



## ourwater

Published on May 27, 2014DescriModule 13 1 Inference in Relationships Two Independent Samplesption, Brock Leach, Published on May 22, 2014, Description


----------



## Schmetterling

Quantico _2x14_ "LNWILT"


----------



## Fever Dream

Iron Fist, binge watched all of it.


----------



## LadyApathy

Luke cage. I recommend it to everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Anthropomorphic Analysis - Reprisal Review, SharkyAndTheBear, Published on Jun 8, 2013, The Bear takes a look at another indie title currently on Greenlight, and explains his issues with the game. If you disagree with the opinions expressed in this review, you can vote for Reprisal on Greenlight here: #PIP

Defining Online Warfare, RudelyInserted, Published on Feb 26, 2017, If you haven't started the video yet, I urge you to just stop and leave.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; Venezuela; Vicky Ward, President Trump’s meeting with German Chancellor Angela Merkel with guest host John Hockenberry. An update on politics in Venezuela. Vicky Ward, investigative reporter and correspondent for the Huffington Post Highline Magazine.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Chandler Takes a Bath


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Secret Closet


----------



## ourwater

How To Own Your Market Through High-Ticket Items | Dan Lok, Dan Lok, Published on Jun 12, 2016, ★☆★ SUBSCRIBE TO DAN'S YOUTUBE CHANNEL AND GET MORE DOSES OF DAN: ★☆★


----------



## ourwater

Moo Sniper 6.87 | 521 Attack Speed Item Build | Full Game, Dota 2 Bridge, Published on May 20, 2016, Match ID: 2371121359Moo Carry Sniper Games


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Joey Tells Rachel


----------



## ourwater

Financial Accounting Piecemeal Liquidation Theory Explained, CreativoSolutions, Published on Sep 22, 2016, Partnership liquidation theory covered for financial accounting modules. Download the free question and solution from our website and watch the next video showing you how to complete the question as a worked example. #PIP

►Ghost Recon Wildlands Multiplayer Full Gameplay◄ Ghost Recon Wildlands PS4 Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 20 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

How To Survive On A Police State Plantation, atexascash3502, Published on Apr 2, 2014, Their coming for your bond and you better know how to use it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Tea Leaves


----------



## ourwater

Cordkillers 141 - Do I Take a Raincoat Today?, Cord Killers, Published on Oct 17, 2016, Netflix raises subscribers and kills revenue forecasts while cable networks lose subscribers. And YouTube brings The Rock to its originals.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Bullies


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Two Parties


----------



## ourwater

Demolition Derby Lebanon MO 2016 Feature, Doug Suda, Published on Jan 20, 2016, Bolt and Chain Class


----------



## ourwater

[798] Big banks on the move and feeling the burn, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 21, 2017, New travel restrictions are imposed for some international flights entering the U.S.. New Zealand residents question the arrival of $4.2 billion of Apple products, after its revealed company paid zero in local taxes. Andrew Schiff, Director of Communications and Marketing at Euro Pacific Capital, joins us to discuss Donald Trump's plans for taxes, spending cuts and increases. After the break, it looks like analog phones are stepping into the 4G world. Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei, takes a look at Goldman Sachs as the company announces it is moving hundreds of London jobs before Brexit happens - and more could go. Meanwhile, Customers open fewer Wells Fargo accounts after the company is rocked by scandal, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has more.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Cleaver Fever


----------



## ourwater

Authoritarian Regimes, Courtney Rhodes, Published on Sep 20, 2016


----------



## ourwater

NFS No Limits: Massive rewards for lost data, Jason Bechler, Published on Dec 9, 2015, Due to an update I lost all my work. I sent in a ticket and within a week EA/firemonkeys gave it back with a few bonuses


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC NEWS With David Muir


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Hoofin' It!


----------



## TryingMara

The Graham Norton Show


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Mar 21, 2017, FBI Director Refutes President's Wiretapping Claim; Tom Brady's missing Super Bowl jerseys recovered in Mexico; 'The Big Life' author debunks millennial myths on career and work-life balance.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Merchant of Korea


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The middle


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Smell of Music


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Patient 4077


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Democrats Call for 9/11 Style Commission On Trump/Russia Probe, Rep. Cheri Bustos (D-IL) tells Larry why she and other democrats want a 9/11 style commission to investigate alleged ties between the Trump campaign and the Russian government. Then, constitutional scholar Alan Dershowitz weighs in on Judge Neil Gorsuch.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Fake Cake, Real Stakes


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Viewers' Vengeance


----------



## ourwater

Richard Wolff - Is Amazon the #1 Threat To Jobs?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 21, 2017, Big Picture Interview: Professor Richard Wolff, Capitalism's Crisis Deepens Essays on the Global Economic Meltdown/Democracy At Work. Amazon is one of the most successful American businesses of the past few decades. But is it also the number one threat to American jobs? Plus - Prof. Wolff talks about the "Social Explosion” about to happen. #PIP

Monitor Test 1440p vs 1080p IPS vs TN 120hz vs 60hz, The Tech Chap, Published on Feb 3, 2015, This is a monitor comparison where I take a look at two 27" monitors - a gaming (ASUS VG27H) and a more professional (DELL 2715H).


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Mar 21, 2017, Details of new emergency order from the Department of Homeland Security; Supreme Court nominee faces tough questions from senators; New video appears to show moment Tom Brady's Super Bowl jersey was taken


----------



## ourwater

►Finding Bigfoot PC Gameplay◄ Finding Bigfoot Survival Horror Game, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 9 hours ago #PIP

How to Set Up Alerts in Online Banking, MidWestOne Bank, Published on Nov 6, 2013, Melissa walks you through how to set up email and text message alerts within MidWestOne Bank's Personal Online Banking system. These alerts can help keep you posted with your account activity.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Mar, 21, 2017, Dad and Daughter Transition Together from Mother and Son; This Texas Company Lets You Drive Real Tanks, Fire Rounds and Blow Stuff Up; What Adam and Eve Can Teach Us About The Ups and Downs of Marriage #PIP

tr-yQaMbQ3o


----------



## ourwater

CNN Reaction After Trump Blasts Them on Twitter - ‘They’re Not Our Polls’, Trending Media, Published on Mar 22, 2017, CNN Reaction After Trump Blasts Them on Twitter - ‘They’re Not Our Polls’


----------



## SouthWest

_The Expanse_ season 2 episode 5: Home


----------



## ourwater

Constitutional Ratification: AP Government, Paul Sargent, Published on Sep 16, 2015, In this screencast, I examine the Madisonian Model of government that seeks to limit the power of factions in our republic. I also look at the ratification debate between Federalists and Anti-Federalists and explain the formal and informal amendment process. Whew! That's a bunch of information. Hopefully it helps you understand the United States Constitution.


----------



## SplendidBob

Catching up on the walking dead, also have taboo to watch the end of


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 - Gameplay Walkthrough Part 1 - PC Beta Gameplay, AFGuidesHD, Published on Feb 2, 2017, Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 Gameplay Walkthrough Part 1 - PC Beta Gameplay


----------



## ourwater

Utilizing Nonpharmacological Holistic Treatment Interventions, DrStephen Grinstead, Published on May 21, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Battle Against Billboards and Visual Pollution "This Space Available," Director Gwenaëlle Gobé, TheLipTV, Published on Sep 25, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Business Mogul Harvey Mackay Shares His Secrets to Success, World-renowned businessman and success expert Harvey Mackay discusses his newest pursuit 'Harvey Mackay University,' talks longevity in business, and weighs in on the keys to utilizing the digital sphere as an entrepreneur. #PIP

Palaces Of The Sea, TheLuxuryChannel, Published on Oct 24, 2013, The waiting list for the best private yachts can be five years or more and the price tag hefty, as much as 60 million Euros. In this programme, we look at the craftsmanship and cutting-edge designs that excite the true yacht lover. But only those with deep pockets can become part of this exclusive club, owning a craft equipped with extras such as helicopter pads or even their own submarines.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace (1959) Dennis' Documentary Film, Dennis enlists the help of Mr. Wilson in creating a documentary film of the town for a school project.


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl: Oregon


----------



## ourwater

Proportional vs. Non-Proportional Relationships, Danielle Kunetz, Published on Sep 30, 2014, Comparison of proportional and non-proportional graphs, tables, and equations.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, House Intelligence Hearings; David Rockefeller Appreciation, The House Intelligence Committee hearing's on Russia. David Browne of Rolling Stone discusses the life and music of Chuck Berry. An appreciation of David Rockefeller, who died today. #PIP

Proxy is Stuck with No Antimatter in No Man's Sky , Proxy Payload, Streamed live on Aug 11, 2016Let's keep adventuring in spaaaaaace!


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl: Spiderhunt


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Booth Babes


----------



## ourwater

Institute of EMeasuring Development Series: The Poverty Cycleducation Sciences, Brad Cartwright Economics, Published on Mar 2, 2016


----------



## ourwater

US transfers 15 detainees from Guantanamo Bay to UAE, News Direct, Published on Sep 16, 2016, RESTRICTIONS: NONE


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Mar 22, 2017, Airline Electronics Ban Sparked by Possible ISIS Plot; Rapper Wyclef Jean calls for investigation into racial profiling; Dax Shepard reveals the key to a successful marriage


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Story Telling Show


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One in Massapequa


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Interview


----------



## ourwater

How to Ship International Packages, JennzNailWorld, Published on Jun 13, 2015, Thank you for watching if u have any questions please comment below i will answer them . Till next video have a beautiful day xoxo #PIP

Body Parts Found in Shipping Company Box, NTDTV, Published on Nov 17, 2014, Human body parts discovered enroute to Las Vegas from Bangkok.


----------



## ourwater

[799] Google Promises Closer Policing of Websites, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 22, 2017, Ridesharing app Uber seems to be having a hard time filling the place of its former COO after a messy break from the company. New York Governor Andrew Cuomo announces a $1.8 billion revitalization plan for the South Bronx, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has details. Google looks to tighten up its security, by promising closer policing of certain websites after a flap in Britain, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo takes a look at how the changes may roll out. After the break, Saudi Arabia takes a tumble on the oil market, while outlet malls seems to be climbing up the ranks for consumers. RT's Alex Mihailovich takes a look at how Canadians feel about illegal border crossers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Baby Shower


----------



## ourwater

Arcade Longplay [565] USAAF Mustang, World of Longplays, Published on Oct 17, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Shaping Your Brand's Personality, Once A Day Marketing, Published on Aug 4, 2014


----------



## ourwater

H1Z1 Kotk! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Tea and Empathy


----------



## ourwater

Will Our Democracy Survive the Right-Wing Takeover?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 22, 2017, Big Picture Panel: Horace Cooper, National Center for Public Policy Research & Matt Demar, Conservative Commentator/Real Estate Developer & Musician. The campaign version of Donald Trump promised never to cut social security. Is the presidential version about to break that promise?


----------



## ourwater

The Kochs vs Trump - Who Will Win On Healthcare?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 22, 2017, Big Picture Panel: Horace Cooper, National Center for Public Policy Research & Matt Demar, Conservative Commentator/Real Estate Developer & Musician. The campaign version of Donald Trump promised never to cut social security. Is the presidential version about to break that promise?


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Junior: Make Me a Judge: Episode 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Cooks vs. Cons: Burrito Incognito


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Mar 22, 2017, Deadly attack causes chaos in the heart of London; Death of Timothy Caughman is suspected to be a hate crime; King of game shows Chuck Barris dies at age 87


----------



## ourwater

Daily Press Briefing: February 12, 2014, U.S. Department of State, Published on Feb 12, 2014


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Mar 22, 2017, Terror Investigation Underway in London; The Desperate Search for a 15-Year-Old Girl Allegedly Kidnapped by Ex-Teacher; Singer Wyclef Jean's Controversial Encounter with Police; A New Twist on the Classic 'Wizard of Oz' Tale #PIP

What Is Space Exploration Doing For You?, Seeker, Published on Aug 1, 2014, People ask all the time whether the money we put into space exploration actually helps us here on Earth. Is it worth the money we’re spending? Trace takes a look at a few recent projects that are helping people here on Earth as we speak!


----------



## ourwater

Daily Press Briefing - July 1, 2016, U.S. Department of State, Published on Jul 1, 2016, Spokesperson John Kirby leads the Daily Press Briefing at the Department of State on July 01, 2016. A transcript is available at http://www.state.gov/r/pa/prs/dpb/201....


----------



## ourwater

Isaacson: Iger announcement the 'most expected news', 30 Mins Ago, Walter Isaacson, Aspen Institute president & CEO, discusses Disney CEO Bob Iger's contract extension and the future of the media giant., cnbc.com


----------



## ourwater

The Competition Act, 2002 | Introduction, Edupedia World, Published on Mar 31, 2016, Corporate And Allied Laws : CAThe Competition Act ,2002


----------



## ourwater

7. Contracts: Unilateral Contracts, Center for Innovation in Legal Education, Published on Aug 27, 2012, Learn more about Unilateral Contracts according to the Restatement of Contracts. Script by Professors Debora Threedy and Terry Kogan, design by Aaron Dewald, University of Utah S.J. Quinney College (c) 2012


----------



## Were

Vikings, but yesterday I watched Family Guy S06E01, it was a Star Wars episode, it was almost the same as A New Hope, we loled.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Knicks vs. Jazz)


----------



## green9206

The Walking Dead season 7 ep 14. This show has become so boring. Whenever negan is not on screen, it puts me to sleep. Eugene is pretty entertaining though.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And You Bet Your ***


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Great Escape


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Cooking Class


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Chicken Pox


----------



## ourwater

Why Build Higher?, Real Engineering, Published on Nov 21, 2016, Get your $50 discount for Video Blocks at:


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Gorsuch Confirmation; Health Care; Jessica Chastain, Confirmation hearings for Supreme Court nominee Judge Neil Gorsuch. The debate surrounding the GOP health care bill with Al Hunt and Robert Costa. Jessica Chastain, for a look at her new film, "The Zookeeper's Wife."


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Barry and Mindy's Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel Is Late


----------



## ourwater

Published on Aug 28, Company of Heroes [CW]Maximus vs [PE]Noggano2015, Panzerelite, Published on Apr 25, 2014, Lasst Kommentare und Abo´s da.^^


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel Has a Baby, Part 1


----------



## Kate19484

Channel 36, Animal Planet.


----------



## ourwater

Game Boy Longplay [051] Kirby´s Pinball Land, World of Longplays, Uploaded on Dec 6, 2010


----------



## ourwater

[800] Americans are dying with the average debt of $62K, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 23, 2017, Claims for Americas jobless benefits are on the rise. No matter who you are or what occupation you have, you're very likely to die with some amount of debt to your name. Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo takes a look at a new study that found Americans are dying with $62K of debt. In 2016, the Bangladesh Central Bank was robbed of $81 Million dollars, now the U.S. is investigating whether North Korea had anything to do with the heist, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has details. After the break, we take a look at multiple changes coming to the airline industry. RT's Marina Portnaya takes a look at the numerous brick and mortar stores shuttering across the nation and the reason behind the closings. Social media is becoming a helpful tool to investigators looking to solve crimes around the world. Facebook is center stage once again as a gruesome crime is caught LIVE, RT's Simone Del Rosario takes a look at how technology is taking a bite out of crime. Finally, the city of Chicago says its willing to lose Millions of dollars to give drivers a break at the light.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel Has a Baby, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

History of - Colin McRae Rally/DiRT (1998 - 2015), Tofig Shamkhalov, Published on Oct 1, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ThePelicanBriefSCORPIO GENERAL AND LOVE DEC 25-31,2016, Tarot me a story, Published on Dec 24, 2016, TAROT CARD READINGSMY WEBSITE: GET YOUR PRIVATE READING


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Letters


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made, Amphibious Vehicles/Putters/Model Ships/Drumheads, Find out what goes into the construction of amphibious vehicles, putters, model ships and wax crayons.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Cementing Relationships


----------



## ourwater

The Descendants, Clip - We'll Surprise Your Sister, A land baron tries to re-connect with his two daughters after his wife suffers a boating accident.


----------



## boymeetsworld

Currently doing a recap on Prison Break. Season 5 starts on April 4th.


----------



## ourwater

War Thunder EPIC JET GAMEPLAY! LA-15 Cures The SPREAD OF F2HIV, PhlyDaily, Published on Jul 8, 2015, War Thunder EPIC JET GAMEPLAY! LA-15 Cures The SPREAD OF F2HIVWar Thunder BR Changes -


----------



## ourwater

Do Gorsuch's Views on Women Disqualify Him?, The Big Picture RT Published on Mar 23, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses Neil Gorsuch’s attitude toward women’s rights and whether he’s qualified to serve on the Supreme Court with Eleanor Smeal of the Feminist Majority Foundation. Then, Thom talks to Sarah Lipton-Lubet of the National Partnership for Women and Families and Kierra Johnson of United for Reproductive and Gender Equality about a Texas bill that encourages doctors to lie to their pregnant patients and the gender pay gap.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Your Hit Parade


----------



## ourwater

Proposed bill requires teachers to give party affliction, Fox News, Published on Feb 22, 2017, Ohio lawmaker's bill would require faculty to reveal their political affiliation #PIP

NEED FOR SPEED Most Wanted (ПОГОНЯ) - 42 СЕРИЯ, SER TIM, Published on Jan 23, 2016, Фан-группа Вконтакте -


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H:Captains Outrageous


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Mar 23, 2017, US cities increase security after deadly London attack; Parenting blogger keeps her husband's sexuality a secret for 15 years; Author Edward Grinnan discusses the healing power of dogs in our lives


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Stars and Stripes


----------



## ourwater

►Finding Bigfoot PC Gameplay◄ Finding Bigfoot Survival Horror Game w/ a Special Guest!, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 38 minutes ago


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: What's Up, Doc?


----------



## ourwater

Hermann Wilhelm Göring, Documentary Channel, Published on Sep 13, 2014, Hermann Wilhelm Göring (or Goering;[a] German: [ˈɡøːʁɪŋ] ( listen); 12 January 1893 - 15 October 1946) was a German politician, military leader, and leading member of the Nazi Party (NSDAP). A veteran of World War I as an ace fighter pilot, he was a recipient of the coveted Pour le Mérite, also known as the "Blue Max". He was the last commander of Jagdgeschwader 1, the fighter wing once led by Manfred von Richthofen, dubbed the "Red Baron".A member of the NSDAP from its early days, Göring was wounded in 1923 during the failed coup known as the Beer Hall Putsch. He became addicted to morphine after being treated with the drug for his injuries. After helping Adolf Hitler take power in 1933, he became the second-most powerful man in Germany. He founded the Gestapo in 1933, and later gave command of it to Heinrich Himmler. Göring was appointed commander-in-chief of the Luftwaffe (air force) in 1935, a position he held until the final days of World War II. By 1940 he was at the peak of his power and influence; as minister in charge of the Four Year Plan, he was responsible for much of the functioning of the German economy in the build-up to World War II. Adolf Hitler promoted him to the rank of Reichsmarschall, a rank senior to all other Wehrmacht commanders, and in 1941 Hitler designated him as his successor and deputy in all his offices.Göring's standing with Hitler was greatly reduced by 1942, when the Luftwaffe failed to fulfill its commitments and the German war effort was stumbling on both fronts. Göring largely withdrew from the military and political scene and focused on the acquisition of property and artwork, much of which was confiscated from Jewish victims of the Holocaust. Informed on 22 April 1945 that Hitler intended to commit suicide, Göring sent a telegram to Hitler requesting permission to assume control of the Reich. Considering it an act of treason, Hitler removed Göring from all his positions, expelled him from the party, and ordered his arrest. After World War II, Göring was convicted of war crimes and crimes against humanity at the Nuremberg trials. He was sentenced to death by hanging, but committed suicide by ingesting cyanide the night before the sentence was to be carried out.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mail Call Three


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Free Presentation on Tax Bracket Management, KeeblerandAssociates, Published on Jun 9, 2014 , Learn about Tax Brackets, the AMT, the Net Investment Income Tax, the Personal Exemption & Itemized Deduction Limitations, Capital Gains Taxation, & Tax Asset Classes.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Mar 23, 2017, GOP health care bill vote postponed; Putin critic who defected to Ukraine killed in Kiev; Texas woman survives 5 days stranded in desert near Grand Canyon.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Colony
~ The Expanse
~ The Path
~ Blindspot
~ Outsiders 
~ The 100
~ Fortitude


----------



## ourwater

10 Scary Yet Beautiful Facts About Space & Us, The Top Tens, Published on Nov 4, 2016Thanks for watching.  #PIP game-play


----------



## ourwater

Indoor Track: Girls Shot Put 2016, Arlington VA Sports, Published on Dec 11, 2016, Seven high schools competed in girls shot put on January 8, 2016 at the Thomas Jefferson Community Center in Arlington, Virginia. In the first meet, throwers from Annandale, West Springfield, Edison, and Jefferson High Schools. n the second meet, throwers from South County, Yorktown, and Mount Vernon. Camera work by Matthew Shea Sullivan; produced by Michael A. Shea through the facilities of Arlington Independent Media.


----------



## ourwater

Christopher Lambert, TinaFisher, Uploaded on Jul 24, 2011, Christopher Lambert and Beatie Edney signing autographs at London Film And Comic Con July 2011, and Doug Bradley arriving


----------



## ourwater

CNN 10 March 24, 2017 A NEWEST PRODUCT AIMS to HELP Improve PEOPLE`s POSTURE CNN Student News, BREAKING NEWS, Published on Mar 23, 2017, Like, comment, share Please!


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Watergate Prosecutor Sounds Off On FBI's Trump-Russia Probe, Former Watergate prosecutor Richard Ben-Veniste joins Larry with his take on investigations into alleged ties between the Trump campaign and the Russian government, and offers comparisons to the scandal which led to Richard Nixon's resignation.


----------



## ourwater

From Rails to Roads: Public Transportation in Charlotte, North Carolina, 1890-1960, susanvmayer, Published on May 8, 2013, Public history thesis project, UNC Charlotte, 2013


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Knicks vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl: Par 5


----------



## Toad Licker

New Girl: Panty Gate


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where No One Proposes


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Emma Cries


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Pediatrician


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Bread and Circuses


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Temporary Duty


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Potter's Retirement


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dr. Winchester and Mr. Hyde


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Major Topper


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Commander Pierce


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Peace on Us


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Mar 24, 2017, American Health Care Act Fails to Reach the House Floor on Capitol Hill; New developments in Wednesday's terror attack in London; Veteran becomes 1st double amputee in the US to become police officer


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior, Pie-Eyed, Guest judge Richard Blais joins to watch the top 12 junior chefs team up in groups of three to make as many pies as possible in 10 minutes


----------



## ourwater

[801] Donald Trump faces first legislative defeat with Healthcare bill, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 24, 2017, American lawmakers fail to overturn the Affordable Care Act, giving Donald Trump his first defeat in office. Former Commissioner, of the U.S. Commodity Futures Trading Commission, Bart Chilton joins us to discuss "Trumpcare" and what's next. On capitol hill, U.S. senate members look to block internet privacy regulations, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo takes a look at how the change could impact you. Mexico may be ready to step away from NAFTA if the new deal isn't good enough, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei takes a look into the discussions. After the break, could it be true that Italy is falling out of love with Europe? We sit down with CEO of Euro Pacific Capital, Peter Schiff to discuss Trump's tax reform plans and the debt ceiling he may push upward. #PIP

National Park Brochure, Zackery Lippmann, Published on Apr 27, 2016, A nice little video I had to make for school. Nothing special. Needed it in youtube format for another project. This video is NOT meant to be used in anything. If I find out you have used this video without my permission...... I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## ourwater

Kylie Rodgers & Devon Franklin Interview: Movieguide Awards 2017, PopWrapped Entertainment Group, Published on Feb 15, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Why Are The White Supremacist Terrorists Ignored?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 24, 2017, Big Picture Panel: Angela Morabito, StandUnited.org & Alex Lawson, Social Security Works. There was a terrorist attack in downtown New York City this week - but corporate media completely ignored it. Was that because the terrorist was white and his victim was black?


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed Undercover PC Walkthrough - Part 31, HDGAMING360, Published on Sep 13, 2013, ABOUT NEED FOR SPEED UNDERCOVERDevelopers EA Black Box


----------



## ourwater

Savings and loan association, Audiopedia, Published on Dec 7, 2015, A savings and loan association, or thrift institution, is a financial institution that specializes in accepting savings deposits and making mortgage and other loans. The terms "S&L" or "thrift" are mainly used in the United States; similar institutions in the United Kingdom, Ireland and some Commonwealth countries include building societies and trustee savings banks. They are often mutually held, meaning that the depositors and borrowers are members with voting rights, and have the ability to direct the financial and managerial goals of the organization like the members of a credit union or the policyholders of a mutual insurance company. While it is possible for an S&L to be a joint-stock company, and even publicly traded, in such instances it is no longer truly a mutual association, and depositors and borrowers no longer have membership rights and managerial control. By law, thrifts can have no more than 20 percent of their lending in commercial loans — their focus on mortgage and consumer loans makes them particularly vulnerable to housing downturns such as the deep one the U.S. has experienced since 2007.This video is targeted to blind users.Attribution:Article text available under CC-BY-SA, Creative Commons image source in video


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Mar 24, 2017, Search underway for missing teen girls in Washington, DC; White House budget director on health care bill negotiations; Anthony Anderson and Kristen Bell play running charades live on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

Duos! ►Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos Gameplay◄ Playerunknown Battlegrounds PC Duos Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 12 hours ago #PIP

How to Permit Your Blog Visitors to Leave a Comment, Paul Conway, Published on Oct 13, 2015, - How to Permit Your Blog Visitors to Leave a Comment


----------



## ourwater

location, location, location, S28 E08


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Mar 24, 2017, Inside Horrific Murder-For-Hire Crime Scene in Upstate NY; Kenyan Hotel, Sanctuary Allows Visitors to Have Breakfast with Giraffes; 'Mama June' Shannon's Incredible Weight Loss Revealed


----------



## ourwater

How To Position A Stroke Patient, SingHealth, Uploaded on May 25, 2011, Good positioning of the stroke patient is most important. This video covers the best way to position a patient for rehabilitation and recovery.


----------



## ourwater

Superstore, Mateo's Last Day,Mateo's undocumented status threatens to jeopardize his store transfer. Plus, Amy and Glenn battle an Internet troll.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Nelly Furtado On Artistry, Empathy, & Her Five-year Hiatus, She’s back! Grammy winner and platinum-selling musician Nelly Furtado opens up about her much-needed break from the spotlight, her relationship with her old hits, and what to expect from her new album, ‘The Ride.’


----------



## ourwater

Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Allen, Part Two, In the second part of this special two-part episode, Master Shake unwittingly comes face to face with the future ruler of earth, only to find himself in a fight for survival. #PIP

Dropbox Review 2016 | Find The Right Cloud, cloudwards, Published on Jan 30, 2016


----------



## ourwater

NES Longplay [644] Championship Pool, Longplay [644] Championship PoolWorld of LongplaysWorld of Longplays, Published on Sep 25, 2016


----------



## ourwater

0:07 / 3:09Closed Reduction of a Distal Radius Fracture, ORTHOfilms, Published on May 26, 2015, Animated description of a closed reduction of a dorsally angulated distal radius fracture.#PIP

Brad Sullivan Exclusive: Long Term Equity Market Trading and Outlook, Hamzei Analytics, Uploaded on Jan 17, 2012, - Video clip from a rare exclusive webinar with professional trader Brad Sullivan. Brad Sullivan talks about his short term, medium term, and long term market outlooks as well as his strategies for long term trading.


----------



## ourwater

118 degree VS. 135 Degree Drill Bit Angle Drilling Round Surface, Wayne Winton, Published on Dec 15, 2013, 118 degree VS. 135 Degree Drill Bit Angle Drilling Round Surface. With no center punch the 135 degree angle bites into a round surface.Please Click The Subscribe Button Be


----------



## ourwater

CNN Panel MOCKS Jack Kingston's Spin, "Losing Repeal and Replace is Part of Trump's Plan", Act Now 2017, Published on Mar 25, 2017, CNN Panel ERUPTS in laughter as Jack Kingston attempts to portray Trump's humiliating loss on his core issue, Repealing & Replacing Obamacare, as part of some genius Master Plan to eventually pass his healthcare plan. CNN panel actually starts openly mocking and making fun of Kingston.


----------



## ourwater

WoT - Why H0ney Hates Me - Only Noobs Die #242, understand - WoT, Published on Aug 10, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Special Olympics Basketball Practice Game, Ron Wright, Published on Dec 10, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Fast Draw Revolversm, MrTurbo458, Published on Nov 14, 2016Here is a few guns I've tuned, one of which is a fast draw fanning single action. Hope you like the video, and get some info from it. If you have any questions, feel free to ask in the comments!


----------



## ourwater

Driving Through Washington D.C. and Silver Spring, MD, MrImpossiblyBlack, Published on Apr 29, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Yellow Gerber Daisy Painting Lesson, Victoria Gobel, Published on Dec 21, 2015, This video is designed to take you step by step to a completed painting of a bright yellow gerber daisy. If you consider yourself a beginner, this is the class for you!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NCAA BAsketball: UNC vs. Butler


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Unnatural Selection


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000, The Starfighters, An Air Force pilot attempts to gain the respect of his father.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Civil War


----------



## ladyscuttle

RuPauls' Drag Race.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Seattle


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: San Francisco


----------



## boymeetsworld

Leverage.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Kids! Wadaya Gonna Do?


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Top of the Heap


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: You Better Shop Around, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: You Better Shop Around, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Route 666, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Route 666, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Buck the Stud


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: She's Having My Baby, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: She's Having My Baby, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Heavy Metal Task Force, 7. Episode 7The largest aircraft in the world must transport the heaviest load ever carried by air, miners in South Africa use the biggest trucks in existence to save a massive mine, and a giant floating crane overpowers one of the heaviest ships ever built.


----------



## Kevin001

The Magicians


----------



## ourwater

LAWS13010 Evidence and Proof - Week 12 lGiving Evidence in Court - The Trialecture, University of Derby, Published on Dec 30, 2013, Giving Evidence in Court is a 7 part series which follows new officer Holmes as she prepares to give evidence in court for the first time.This episode follows the trial as it takes place, from beginning to end.


----------



## ourwater

ATN ThOR Smart HD 5-50x thermal riflescope long range test, 100mm/640x480 native sensor, FinnAccuracy, Published on Nov 12, 2016, Long range performance test with ATN new Thor- series flagship- 100mm objective and 640x480 sensor.


----------



## ourwater

Is it Better to Settle a Collection Account or Pay it in Full? – Credit Card Insider, Credit Card Insider, Published on Jul 1, 2015, Today's question is: Is It Better To Pay A Collection Account Or Settle It? How Will This Affect My Credit?Learn more about collections here:


----------



## ourwater

The Effects of a Per Unit Subsidy, Jason Welker, Uploaded on Nov 7, 2011, This video lesson illustrates and explains the effects that a per unit subsidy will have on the market for a commodity, in this case, corn. The payment to producers from government lowers the marginal cost of production, increases supply and leads to lower prices for consumers and greater revenues for producers. However, subsidies are not always economically efficient, since as we will see, the cost to taxpayers may outweigh the benefit to producers and consumers, meaning a subsidy may result in a net loss of societal welfare.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

[1v1] Propagandacast Episode 352 ImperialDane versus Alexx7, The Propagandacast, Uploaded on Feb 19, 2012, A 1v1 on Angoville. Reacting to a breakthrough in the Allied lines, the 29th moves in to plug up what they suspect is a small german attack by Infantry, only to find it's a major attack conducted by the 2nd Panzer Division. Guns blazing Panzergrenadiers charge through with American GIs in full retreat until the 29th Arrives. Who shall be the victor in this fight ?Americans versus WehrmachtIf you enjoyed it, why not subscribe or tell your friends ?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Best Way to Clean Grout (EVER!!!) -- by Home Repair Tutor, ome Repair Tutor, Published on Sep 27, 2013


----------



## ourwater

The Solus Project - EP20 - Lake of Poison - Blind Playthrough, Let's Play, Gameplay, Video Nomad, Published on Sep 7, 2016, We are stranded on the unknown planet. We are humanity's only hope for survival... Let's do this!


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

The Problem with Preemptive War by Dr. Richard W. Harrison, TheUSAHEC, Published on Jan 25, 2017, The Problem with Preemptive War: Soviet Mobilization Planning, 1938-1941 by Dr. Richard W. Harrison


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Sharks


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Phoebe's Birthday Dinner


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Прохождение игры Need for Speed: CARBON(#31) Я вернулся!, MikeWord[World eye of Earth]. Published on Apr 10, 2015, Прохождение игры "NEED for SPEED CARBON".Управление: Клавиатура и мышь.


----------



## ourwater

Tragedy of the Commons │ The Problem with Open Access, This Place, Published on Jun 9, 2015, The semantics of the model I'm working from use common goods/common property/ common pool resources (resources used by multiple people) and common property regimes (the institutions or social arrangements between people, the property rights regarding common pool resources).We were taught that "the commons" is sort of an old term. It has issues because it blankets both common pool resources with no communication, no rules, no accountability, no punishment for those who break the rules, etc. (open access) and common pool resources with some cooperation or institution in place (common property regimes).When you get away from those aspects that allow people to trust one another and work together, the system looks like an open access system. The tragedy of the commons model describes what happens in that open access system. But not what happens when a common property regime is in place. But the term "commons" doesn't distinguish between the two.Further watchingSome Field Ecology" Allan Savory: How to green the world's deserts and reverse climate change"


----------



## ourwater

Audience Suggestion Box: Trump Voices The Bachelor's Corinne, Melted Zeppelin, Dog Toy Drums, The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Published on Mar 16, 2017, Jimmy takes suggestions from the audience, including one asking to hear jazz drummer Tommy Campbell play a solo using dog toys.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Nana Dies Twice


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Mar 26, 2017, Trump's Team Moves Forward After Health Care Defeat; Guests: Mark Meadows, Chuck Schumer, Roger Stone, Scott Pruitt, Alex Castellanos, Matt Dowd, Maggie Haberman, Jon Karl


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Candy


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace (1959) Dennis’ Paper Drive, Dennis and Tommy collect newspapers for a paper drive that will reward the boy who collects the most with a silver dollar.


----------



## ourwater

What happens if the non-custodial parent refuses to return the child to the parent with custody?, Anton Legal Group Family Law Firm, Published on Oct 2, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Area 51 | Full Playthrough (PC | 1080p | 60FPS | No Commentary), Full Playthroughs, Published on Dec 10, 2015, My full playthrough for Area 51 on PC, 1080p/60FPS.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Manila


----------



## SouthWest

_Samurai Jack_ season 5 episode 2: XCIII, and _Legion_ Chapter 7


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Mar 26, 2017, White House Chief of Staff Reince Priebus, Rep. Jim Jordan (R-OH), Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi & a Sunday Panel of Bill Kristol, Charles Lane, Susan Page, Newt Gingrich.


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, The Flag House, Dar plays his hand. Quinn revisits his past.


----------



## ourwater

CCL 11 Developing Strategic Leadership, ProfessorGerdes, Published on Dec 20, 2013, A brief lecturette by Dr. Darin Gerdes covering chapter 11 (Developing Strategic Leadership) of the Center for Creative Leadership Handbook of Leadership Development.


----------



## ourwater

H1Z1 Kotk! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 6 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

The Conjuring 2 - Main Trailer [HD], Warner Bros. Pictures, ublished on Mar 26, 2016, In theaters June 10, 2016!


----------



## ourwater

El Sueno! ►Ghost Recon Wildlands Multiplayer Full Gameplay◄ Ghost Recon Wildlands PS4 Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 6 hours ago


----------



## Schmetterling

Master Chef Junior 
_Mexico_


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Something They Need


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, Aquaticism, Tina finds out that the aquarium will be shutting down and the Belcher children formulate a plan to keep it running. #PIP

The Visitor Returns Walkthrough - 1st 3 Scenes, Tasselfoot, Uploaded on Dec 2, 2011This is a video of me, Tasselfoot, beating The Visitor Returns


----------



## ourwater

The Circus, Checking and Balancing, Mark Halperin talks with Senator Patrick Leahy about Neil Gorsuch's Supreme Court nomination, Congressman Adam Schiff weighs in on Trump's alleged ties to Russia and Joe Biden enters the fray surrounding the healthcare bill.


----------



## ourwater

Climate Change and Global Food Security, ArizonaPublicMedia, Published on Feb 3, 2016, David Battisti, Tamaki Endowed Chair, Professor of Atmospheric Science, University of WashingtonBy the end of the century, the season averaged growing temperature will very likely exceed the highest temperature ever recorded throughout the tropics and subtropics. By 2050, the increase in temperature alone is projected to cause a 20% reduction in the yield of all of the major grains (maize, wheat, rice and soybeans). The breadbasket countries in the midlatitudes will experience marked increases in year-to-year volatility in crop production. Increasing stresses on the major crops due to climate change, coupled with the increasing demand for food due to increasing population and development, present significant challenges to achieving global food security. This seminar explores the likely impact of climate change and volatility on food production and availability in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Football


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, Ain't Miss Debatin', Bob tries to learn from Linda's skills with customer service; the debate team asks Tina to join them.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends:The One Where Rachel Quits


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Chandler Can't Remember Which Sister


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Mar 27, 2017, One woman's story of getting a double mastectomy in her early 20s; Jake Gyllenhaal discusses his new film, 'Life'


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama: Leela and the Genestalk


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Battlefront: Walker Assault #678 (Imperial) [1080 HD], GamerJGB, Published on Jan 6, 2017, Walker Assault on Jakku's Graveyard of Giants as the Imperials. [1080 HD] {60 FPS}


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama: Game of Tones


----------



## ourwater

[802] Stock market takes a hit after failure of "Trumpcare", Boom Bust, Published on Mar 27, 2017, Donald Trump looks to reverse former President Barack Obamas' climate efforts to preserve earth. The American stock market takes a hit after failure of "Trumpcare", we are joined by Dr. Ron Paul to discuss further. RT's Alex Mihailovich joins us to discuss, Chinas' desire for total access to Canada when it comes to trade. After the break, we talk about the EU approved merger of DOW and Dupont. Talk of building a border wall between the United States and Mexico has prompted fear and sometimes excitement across America. Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo takes a look at the end of an era of massive low-skilled immigration into America. A new study shows 1 in 4 Americans have less than $1,000 saved for retirement, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has the full story.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Duff Goldman On Food, Music, & Judging Other Cooks, Cake master Duff Goldman gives Larry an education in baking, discussing the craziest concoctions he’s pulled off and his almost accidental path to becoming a cake guy. Plus, Duff on the key to judging other cooks, and giving it all up for music. #PIP

How to Change your Table of Contents Styles in Microsoft Word, Lawyerist.com, Published on Aug 4, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama: Murder on the Planet Express


----------



## ourwater

Family Guy, Peter's Lost Youth, Peter starts to feel jealous of Lois when she overshadows him at a Red Sox fantasy baseball camp; Stewie runs away from home while Meg is babysitting him.


----------



## ourwater

With TrumpCare Dead, Single-Payer Lives, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 27, 2017, In tonight's Big Picture Interview, Thom talks to investigative reporter Greg Palast about how the Koch brothers scored a big win when Trump decided to re-authorize the Keystone XL Pipeline. In tonight’s Politics Panel, Thom talks to conservative commentator Kris Ullman and Sarah Badawi of the Progressive Change Campaign Committee about Bernie Sanders’ push for single-payer, the GOP’s tax reform scam, and the newest threat to internet privacy.


----------



## ourwater

Duos! ►Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos Gameplay◄ Playerunknown Battlegrounds PC Duos Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Kristen Bell, Bill Nighy, Aquilo, Seth welcomes Kristen Bell, Bill Nighy and Aquilo.


----------



## ourwater

Atlas 42E Launch Fixed Camera Film,6/13/84 HACL Film 00115, sdasmarchives, Published on Mar 12, 2014, Film from the Atlas Centaur Heritage Film Collection which was donated to the San Diego Air and Space Museum by Lockheed Martin and United Launch Alliance. The Collection contains 3,000 reels of 16-millimeter film.From the archives of the San Diego Air and Space Museum... Please do not use for commercial purposes without permission.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Jazz)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama: Stench and Stenchibility


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: All-Stars Tournament: Part 1


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Local and world news with David Muir


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Goldbergs


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: All-Stars Tournament: Grand Finale


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America Tue, Mar 28, 2017, US-led airstrike on Mosul may have killed Iraqi civilians; 'Sharkwater' filmmaker's family to file lawsuit; Scarlett Johansson opens up about 'Ghost in the Shell'


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Mr. Empty Pants


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: You Can't Miss


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Health Care; Richard Gere, The House Republican leaders' decision to pull legislation to repeal the Affordable Care Act. Mike Allen, co-founder of the news service Axios. Richard Gere on his new film, “Norman: The Moderate Rise and Tragic Fall of a New York Fixer."


----------



## mr hoang

Toad Licker you sure watch a lot of tv. 
Bates Motel. 


Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

[803] Flint and Michigan Agree to Settle Water Suit for Almost $100 Million, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 28, 2017, Donald Trump looks to trump former President Barack Obama's climate change agenda. Flint and Michigan agree to settle lawsuit for nearly $100 Million dollars, RT's Simone Del Rosario has more. Elon Musk creates a startup that aims to link brains and computers, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo takes a look at the idea. After the break, Amazon purchases the middle east's biggest online retailer. U.S. Senate takes on five big painkiller makers, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchieni has the full story. Finally, RT's Alex Mihailovich looks into protectionism.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Mar 28, 2017, Major rollback on climate rules; Tornado and severe thunderstorm watches in several states; Homecoming for 5-year-old cancer survivor


----------



## ourwater

Trump Undoing Climate Protections - The Fate Of the Planet Is At Stake, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 28, 2017, Sam Sacks, The District Sentinel News Co-op &Bryan Pruitt, Red State. Just as global warming appears to be reaching a dangerous new phase - Donald Trump has begun dismantling what little climate protections we do have. He's calling it a win for workers. But who's really going to come out on top? West Virginia miners or the coal barons who've robbed their state blind? #PIP Need For Speed Most Wanted 2012 Online "****** traffick" Private Lobby [720p60], adverbialbobo, Published on Jun 10, 2016Racing in my friend Mejor_Jugador_8 private lobby.Feel free to jump to a specific race if u want to:STOPPING POWER


----------



## ourwater

Trump Undoing Climate Protections - The Fate Of the Planet Is At Stake, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 28, 2017, Sam Sacks, The District Sentinel News Co-op &Bryan Pruitt, Red State. Just as global warming appears to be reaching a dangerous new phase - Donald Trump has begun dismantling what little climate protections we do have. He’s calling it a win for workers. But who's really going to come out on top? West Virginia miners or the coal barons who've robbed their state blind?


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Amb. Bill Richardson: I Give Trump a D- So Far, Former U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Bill Richardson tells Larry that the Trump White House is off to an unsatisfactory start, and he explains his concern over the President's foreign affairs team.


----------



## ourwater

Value Labels - SPSS, how2stats, Uploaded on Oct 7, 2011, Using both the menu driven approach as well as syntax, I demonstrate how to create value labels for variables in SPSS.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Mar 28, 2017, This Amazonian Frog's Toxins Have Become Part of Latest Cleansing Trend; 'Boss Baby' Stars Alec Baldwin, Lisa Kudrow on How Their New Movie Hits Home; Russell Crowe Responds to Tabloid Body Shaming


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

ACT Essay DOs and DON’Ts: Top Tips for How to Write a Winning Essay, SupertutorTV, Published on Jan 27, 2017, In need of extra prep before the test? Check out our video prep series based on official ACT materials:


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Jealousy


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Gift


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Ain't Love Grand


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Party


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Spurs)


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Health Care; 'The Glass Menagerie', Robert Costa of The Washington Post. Robert Draper discusses "Trump vs. Congress: Now What?" "The Glass Menagerie," with the four stars of the current production: Sally Field, Joe Mantello, Madison Ferris, and Finn Wittrock. #PIP Using Office Editing For Docs,Sheets,Slides Extension, Kimberly Mattina, Published on Nov 25, 2015This screencast will demonstrate how to use the Office Editing for Docs, Sheet, and Slides in your Google Drive. & Duos! ►Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos Gameplay◄ Playerunknown Battlegrounds PC Duos Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 17 hours ago


----------



## Wanderlust26

Better Call Saul

I have a major crush on Jimmy/Saul. He's such a smartass.


----------



## ourwater

Measuring your social impact: Theory of Change, Social Investment Business, Published on Feb 4, 2014. The Theory of Change forms the backbone of any social impact measurement system. It links the day to day activities in your organisation to your overall mission or long term goals. This is a key step in deciding what you will need to measure to evidence your social impact.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Mar 29, 2017, Governor Chris Christie on Russia election investigation, opioid epidemic; Gymnasts testify before Congress about sex abuse claims; Katie Holmes dishes on 'The Kennedys'.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Egg Special


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Simon Sinek On Leadership, & Finding Your Calling, Leadership and communication expert Simon Sinek makes the case for why we should all find fulfillment in our work, breaks down strong leadership, and defends millennials in this eye-opening interview #PIP Planning to Preserve Video for Human Rights, WITNESS, Published on Oct 1, 2014


----------



## karenw

Little Big Shots


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the New Boss


----------



## ourwater

CAUGHT THE KILLER?! - Heavy Rain - Part 9, PewDiePie, Published on Oct 4, 2012


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Mar 29, 2017, More than a dozen reported tornadoes touch down in Texas; Chris Christie's former associates sentenced for Bridgegate; Fire hero's life mission


----------



## ourwater

[804] Internet privacy rules & how they affect you, Boom Bust, Published on Mar 29, 2017, E.U. blocks merger of London stock exchange and Deutsche Borse. Big talk surrounding Brexit and what the future holds for those nations, RT's Polly Boiko has the full breakdown. Internet privacy rules are under fire in America, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has the full story of what changes you should expect. After the break, Chinese internet giant Tencent buys a portion of Tesla. Robots vs. Humans, who will win the battle of employment in the future? Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei looks into the answer. RT's Alex Mihailovich goes for gold, as he investigates Chinas claim of discovering a gold mine with $22 million potential.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Mar 30, 2017, Ivanka Trump takes official role in White House; Samsung unveils 'world's most ambitious phone'; Katey Sagal opens up about her past drug addiction in new memoir


----------



## boymeetsworld

Narcos.


----------



## ourwater

Adobe Premiere Elements: How to add a small ID logo in the corner of a video, helencgp, Uploaded on Feb 10, 2011, How to add a logo image, shrink, fade and position it on top of video footage,


----------



## ourwater

Singlepayer for Dummies, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 29, 2017. On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses healthcare reform and how a single-payer system could help Americans with Dr. Robert Zarr, President of Physicians for a National Health Program. Then, Thom talks to Scott Greer of the Daily Caller and Charles Sauer of the Market Institute about a bill scrapping internet privacy protections and the Trump administration getting cozy with the coal industry.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Canned Cheese, Please!


----------



## ourwater

State Suing Life Insurance Companies For Not Paying Beneficiaries, WCCO - CBS Minnesota, Published on May 18, 2016, WCCO discovered Minnesota has sued several companies for tens of millions of dollars for not paying beneficiaries, reports Jennifer Mayerle (3:34). WCCO 4 News At 10 – May 18, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Foreign Policy; Ariel Levy; 'Five Came Back', Karoun Demirjian of The Washington Post. Ariel Levy introduces her new book, "The Rules Do Not Apply: A Memoir." We conclude with a look at the new documentary series, "Five Came Back." #PIP Solitaire Games : How to Play Double Solitaire, eHowSports, Uploaded on Mar 24, 2010, Double solitaire is like the single version of Klondike, but instead of using one deck, two decks of cards are used. Find out how to deal out a game of double solitaire with help from an experience card game player in this free video on double solitaire.Expert: Reg BrittainBio: Reg Brittain has benefited from the poker boom of recent years. In 2006, Brittain won $25,000 on Fox Sports Network's Poker Dome Challenge.Filmmaker: Christian Munoz-Donoso


----------



## ourwater

How Light Effects Color Perception, Becca Hillburn, Published on Dec 30, 2016, Here in Luling, Louisiana, I have the perfect opportunity to demonstrate how lighting effects your perception of color. The majority of bulbs in this house are warm indoor bulbs, which are terrible for color accuracy. In my studio in Nashville, I work with natural light bulbs whenever possible, and sometimes I forget just how much lighting can effect how traditional media artists perceive color. None of these segments have been edited for color accuracy- I want you guys to see how much the colors seem to change as I move from light source to light source.


----------



## ourwater

FOOD WASTE: a shame for human kind and for the environment, BarillaCFN, Published on Jun 5, 2013


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Entertainment Tonight ugh


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Mar 29, 2017, Former Olympic Gymnasts Testify Before Congress About Sex-Abuse Scandal; Real-Life 'Limitless' Pill? Silicon Valley Entrepreneurs Pursue Nootropics or 'Smart Drugs'; Trailer for Stephen King's 'It' Reboot is Absolutely Terrifying #PIP H1Z1 KotK! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ourwater

HTTP caching, Google Webmasters, Uploaded on Jun 22, 2009


----------



## ourwater

Paying for College: Payment Plans, UNCG Admissions, Published on Jan 14, 2016, UNCG created the “Paying for College” video series for students and families who want to learn more about the resources available to them as they consider the cost of college. This video is about Tuition Pay, UNCG’s service to help students and families manage college expenses.


----------



## ourwater

HowTo: Hide Computer on your Local Network Tutorial, Daniel Doyle, Published on Sep 23, 2012, Today I'll show you a method to hide your computer in the Network list in Windows 7.


----------



## ourwater

Israeli settlements, explained | Settlements Part I, Vox, Published on Sep 19, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Everything's Rosy


----------



## ourwater

HTTP Basic Authentication Review with Wireshark, The Technology Firm, Published on Nov 19, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Henry Huggle, monsterIvor's Birthday Bash / Huggle Bubbles, It's Ivor's first birthday and spring-cleaning day!


----------



## ourwater

This is how youtube Comments section works, Leo DS, Published on Oct 7, 2014, Hey there people. This video can get sorta crazy, and maybe it's too boring. So don't feel bad about just skipping it. But maybe listen to the first 5 and last 5 minutes if you don't want the whole thing. You will miss out on some stuff though.Linus tech tips first video I mentioned:L...The second video:


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Back In Time


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Joe Lieberman Calls for Independent Commission to Investigate Trump/Russia Ties, Former Senator Joe Liebermann, who also headed up the Senate Homeland Security Committee, tells Larry why he's calling for an independent commission to look into the alleged ties between the Trump campaign and the Russian government.


----------



## ourwater

New Girl San Diegom, Jess continues to stay with her father in Portland, Ore. where they unexpectedly help each other with their love lives.


----------



## ourwater

[2.12] eBay ban & Magick for Profit, paganperspective, Published on Feb 12, 2013, This week we're talking about eBay's ban on certain "items" including prayers, blessings, and spells. And I throw in some stuff about magick for profit. Original question below.RivaWitch--"Here is something new and interesting. Would love to get your opinion on the new eBay bann on selling spells, potions healing prayers, Tarot readings and such? I believe etsy will be following suit."


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Morgan Freeman, Keeley Hawes, Mikaela Shiffrin, Bastille, Seth welcomes Morgan Freeman, Keeley Hawes, Mikaela Shiffrin and Bastille.


----------



## ourwater

Register for VAT in the UK, kiOui Apps, Published on Nov 6, 2014, In this video we are helping fellow online sellers set up their VAT number online to sale on Amazon UK from the US


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Retrospect, Exploration into Seven of Nine’s repressed memories results in tragedy.


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Disappearing Bed


----------



## ourwater

Digimon Frontier, The Swiss Family Digimon, The Digidestined hunted for their D-Tectors but those Toucanmon flew off with them. So they all set sail on a raft they built but of course, Ranamon attacked. Evolved into Zephyrmon.


----------



## ourwater

3/30/2017 E-mini S&P 500 Futures Key Support / Resistance Zones & Trade Plan, eminiplayer, Published on Mar 30, 2017, E-Mini S&P 500 Futures Key Support / Resistance Levels and Day Trading Plan for March 30, 2017. Posted 30 minutes before the open for EMiniPlayer members at #PIP game-play


----------



## SouthWest

_Samurai Jack_ season 5 episode 3: XCIV, and _Harlots_ episode 1


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David MuirThu, Mar 30, 2017, New York Times says 2 White House officials allegedly provided intelligence to Devin Nunes; Alleged getaway driver in deadly Oklahoma home invasion held on 3 counts of felony 1st-degree murder; Teacher launches a GoFundMe campaign for her students #PIP Tank 1990 (1990, NES; Battle City) - Mode I [720p], RubycoredBejeweled, Published on Apr 1, 2013, [30 Mar 2017] Watch me play this mode in 2 Players and in 1080p60 HD -


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Mar 30, 2017, 'I Don't Blame Him,' Says Alleged Getaway Driver of OK Resident Who Killed Teens; Miami Plastic Surgeon Who Films Surgeries on Snapchat Gets Reality Show; Carl Jr's Infamous Racy Ads are Getting a Brand New Look #PIP How To Disable Any Adobe Program Automatic Update 2015/2016/2017 [Latest], Mr.Helper,


----------



## twitchy666

*why is everything repeated?*

an hour later

then next day, and an hour later

of course this is for everyone's convenience for a different time
only complaint is with the same title, no different episode
see again expecting next one, but just the same broadcasted again.

catch-up service has been good. but now just direct repeated every channel
just learnt it. weeks later though, same name of programme, expecting a new dose of it, but like a commercial advert, 2 seconds into an episode seen before. People run out of ideas, stories? standard template. well, news too! all day, weeks and months later. this website is lively fresh.

I like the 'make whatever you like of TV' suggestion

all was good decades ago when I was busy 9-6 all weeks in office, home at 8pm seeing fresh content

now just home for rest of my humble life


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Monica and Richard Are Just Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Blues for Sister Someone


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Damage Case


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Something from Everywhere


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: A Little Twisted


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Tholian Web


----------



## HenDoggy

****ing better call Saul :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Plato's Stepchildren


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior, Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner, Guest judge Richard Blais arrives at the kitchen; the judges bring back the six children who were sent home for another chance to reenter the competition


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Fri, Mar 31, 2017, Intelligence suggests ISIS may have gained access to airport security screening equipment to test bombs; General Mike Flynn sought immunity in exchange for testimony; Barber gets children excited to read


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Zachary Levi On ‘Tangled,’ ‘Chuck’ Movie, & Ryan Gosling, Zachary Levi talks the possibility of a ‘Chuck’ movie, switching places with Ryan Gosling, and reprising his role as Flynn Rider in the Disney Channel’s new ‘Tangled’ series. #PIP Target Scoring LASR Plugin, Centrolutions, Published on May 2, 2014, A tour of the Target Scoring plugin for LASR: Laser Activated Shot Reporter. More info at:


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America Fri, Mar 31, 2017, Flynn Offers to Testify Before Senate in Exchange for Immunity: Official; Experts call to end using the phrase 'stranger danger'; Catching up with Kate Hudson live on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Brexit; Alyssa Mastromonaco; Gary Clark, Jr., An update on Brexit. Alyssa Mastromonaco, president of global communications at A&E Networks. An interview and performance from Grammy Award-winning blues guitarist Gary Clark, Jr. His new album is called "Live: North America 2016." #PIP Two Dots Walkthrough Level 525, AppAnswers, Published on Jun 21, 2016, Two Dots Walkthrough Level 525 gameplay


----------



## ourwater

Are Mike Pence's Dining Habits Weird or Sexist?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Mar 31, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses the growing support for Medicaid and Medicare expansion with Alex Lawson, Executive Director of Social Security Works. Then, Thom talks to political commentator Tim Cavanaugh and Valerie Ervin of the Working Families Party about Mike Pence’s unusual dining habits, and Iowa’s decision to ban individual counties in the state from raising their minimum wage.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline. Fri, Mar 31, 2017, How Texas Woman Survived 5 Days Stranded In Ariz. Desert; Tracking Endangered Lemurs in the Heart of Madagascar; Alexander Skarsgard Talks 'Big Little Lies' Violent Scenes with Nicole Kidman


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Funky Finds


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Game


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: A Matter of Time


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Cell


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Go Getters


----------



## burgerchuckie

Just started watching The Last Man on Earth.


----------



## ltrain

13 reasons why.


----------



## ourwater

What Would You Do?Fri, Sep 2, 2016, A mother won't let her son play football due to the danger of injuries; teens ask passersby for a cigarette light; teens use their mother's divorce to guilt her into buying them pricey shoes; illegal use of handicapped parking; bad hibachi chef.


----------



## ourwater

Mass Effect 3 Multiplayer (Silver) Gameplay 543 HD, Mystical Gaming, Published on Dec 31, 2012Mass Effect 3 Multiplayer on Firebase Giant


----------



## ourwater

Caught on Camera With Nick CannonThrills and Chills, Get ready to chill with Nick Cannon as he shares some of the most thrilling videos out there, from crushing experiments to epic stunts and heartwarming reunions.


----------



## ourwater

Data Privacy Rule Repeal Could Aid Google, Facebook Rivals, eWEEK.com, Published on Mar 31, 2017


----------



## ourwater

New Google Site 2017, My-ITfriend, Published on Dec 27, 2016New Google Site 2017


----------



## TryingMara

Dateline


----------



## ourwater

Adobe Spark - Embedding and Linking Presentation on Your Website, sakaiRTMS, Published on Jan 24, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Suns vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Netscape Navigator: The Once Great Browser That Was, The Techies World, Published on Feb 20, 2016, To follow up on a video I made a few years ago about Internet Explorer for Mac, we're going to take a look at Netscape Navigator, the once king of web browsers, and see just how horrible it is in the modern world.


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2 - Part 62 - The Ultimate Road Race, rynogt4, Published on Sep 11, 2013


----------



## ourwater

There is no internet connection|Your computer is offline|DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NO_INTERNET in Chrome., Theta Box, Published on Mar 25, 2016, How To Fix There is no internet connection|Your computer is offline|DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NO_INTERNET in Chrome. #PIP Sigma DP2 Camera Review: Boing Boing Gadgets, Boing Boing Video, Uploaded on Jun 29, 2009, Joel Johnson writes over at Boing Boing Gadgets:Should you buy the Sigma DP2? Only if you're in love with the sensor. While it's definitely a better choice than its predecessor and is not without its manual charms, its high price puts it in range of DSLRs and other cameras that come without as many limitations.Looking through a glass viewfinder is such a treat, though—too bad it doesn't seem to actually line up very well with the actual pictures.Join the discussion on this video over at Boing Boing Gadgets, where Joel has also uploaded a slideshow of unretouched images from the DP2!


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, Sleepless, Mulder searches for a Vietnam vet who can project his consciousness into other people’s minds.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Pain Management: How a Physiatrist Treats and Manages Pain from Injuries, Illness and DiseasePain Management: How a Physiatrist Treats and Manages Pain from Injuries, Illness and Disease, eirmcvideos,Published on Feb 28, 2013, Dr. Shane Mangrum, MD, physiatrist practicing at EIRMC, discusses physical medicine and rehabilitation, and his role in pain management. In addition to traditional western medicine, Dr. Mangrum also treats pain with many non-invasive, holistic approaches such as exercise and acupuncture. The best part of his job? Getting to know his patients well and helping them live pain free.


----------



## ourwater

Mortdecai [2015] #PIP H1Z1 KotK! ►H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay◄ H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live on Mar 31, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Kickin' It in Cancun


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Not Your Typical Joints


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Apr 2, 2017, Foreign Policy Heats-Up for Donald Trump Administration; Guests: Nikki Haley, Ash Carter, Dmitry Peskov, John McCain, Jon Karl, Anne Gearan, Michael Leiter


----------



## Canadian Brotha

EPL: Arsenal vs Man City


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Apr 02, 2017, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY), EPA Administrator Scott Pruitt & a Sunday Panel of Laura Ingraham, Gerald Seib, Julie Pace, Gillian Turner.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Hostiles and Calamities


----------



## andretti

trailer park boys


----------



## ourwater

Medicare Supplements vs. Medicare Advantage - Understanding Medicare Supplements, Gordon Marketing, Uploaded on Feb 11, 2009, Medicare Supplements vs. Medicare Advantage. If you are turning 65 or finally ready to retire at any age, you need to know your insurance options. If you need help with health insurance, call Gordon Marketing to be referred to a local agent near you. Our agents receive the best training in the nation!


----------



## ourwater

How Green Screen Worked Before Computers, Tom Scott, Published on Feb 4, 2015


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBA Basketball: Knicks vs. Celtics


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBA Basketball: Spurs vs. Jazz


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Local news


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Say Yes


----------



## ourwater

Scripting Web Tests - Jonathan Kohl, AgileVancouver, Published on May 29, 2013, Video from the "Exploring Agile Testing" conference in Vancouver, BCMay 25th, 2010


----------



## alenclaud

I´ve been watching Outlander and Vikings. Awesome shows. I recommend them both.


----------



## ourwater

6.4 Depth and Motion Perception, Dave Lewis, Published on Mar 7, 2016, By David Elwin Lewis, PhD, WARNING: At certain parts of this video objects will move toward the camera very quickly (i.e. a "jump-scare").Topics include stereoscopic vision, monocular depth cues, linear perspective, and motion perception.All audio and video is original and produced by myself, unless otherwise indicated. Do not use, edit, or disseminate any of this media without my expressed consent.


----------



## ourwater

Video As A Background For Website | HTML, CSS, Rinkans, Published on Dec 27, 2014


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Once Upon a Time


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Bury Me Here


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

TWD season finale


----------



## zomb

The walking dead.! That poor girl, I hope people realise what she did for the sake of good. And shiva too.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The First Day of the Rest of Your Life


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: 17 Seconds


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Yalu Brick Road


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Life Time


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Stars and Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Blink of an Eye


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Homeland


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Virtuoso


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Walking Dead, S7 & Talking Dead's S7









Pretty slow season, honestly. Little disappointed. But still enjoyed myself.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Phoebe's Ex-Partner


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross and Rachel Take a Break


----------



## CopadoMexicano

espn first take


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Old Soldiers


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Clean Eatin'


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## CopadoMexicano

scooby doo


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mr. & Mrs. Who?


----------



## ourwater

The Middle, The Par-Tay #PIP The Kochs’ Plan to Rewrite the Constitution...You Should Be Terrified, The Big Picture RT, Published on Apr 3, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Sam discusses the right-wing push for a second constitutional convention and the dangers it presents to our democracy with Richard Eskow of Campaign for America’s Future. Then, Sam talks to Dave McCulloch of Capitol Media Partners and Kymone Freeman of We Act Radio about the vote for Neil Gorsuch in the Senate and an investigation revealing settlements paid by Fox News to women who accused Bill O’Reilly of sexual harassment.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dreams


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Apr 3, 2017, Explosion kills at least 10 in St. Petersburg, Russia; 1 dead after carbon monoxide leak at hotel pool; Alec Baldwin opens up about past drug use, playing Trump


----------



## ourwater

[808] EpiPen Recall, Boom Bust, Published on Apr 4, 2017, Computer programmers may no longer be eligible for H-1B visas if the Trump administration gets its way. Peter Joseph, author of "The New Human Rights Movement" joins us to discuss jobs, money, and consumer spending. After the break, we take a look at Brazil's black market pipeline. Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has an updated story on America's auto industry. EpiPen maker, Mylan is making headlines around the world as the life-saving device is recalled, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has the full story. Finally, RT's Alex Mihailovich talks fairness for Canadian workers as CEO's cash-in. #PIP Planetary Annihilation Gameplay - #123 POV vs Rofl Naval Air and Land wars, ZaphodX, Published on Nov 21, 2013


----------



## ourwater

TSA Confiscating Credit Card Knives Daily, WKEFandWRGT, Published on Jul 14, 2014, VANDALIA-- A knife disguised as a credit card is the latest weapon to pose security threats at Dayton International Airport. The weapon folds from a full sized knife and handle, into the shape of a standard credit card that can fit in your wallet.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: What I Am


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Brooklyn Decker On 'Grace and Frankie,' Tackling Tech, & Motherhood, Brooklyn Decker discusses the challenges she's faced transitioning from model to actress, and why she doesn't miss her covergirl days. 'Talks about her challenging entry into the tech world as the CDO of the new wardrobe and styling site 'Finery' #PIP Cathartic Meaning, SDictionary, Published on Apr 17, 2015, Video shows what cathartic means. purgative; inducing catharsis. That releases emotional tension, especially after an overwhelming experience. Cathartic Meaning. How to pronounce, definition audio dictionary. How to say cathartic. Powered by MaryTTS, Wiktionary


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Apr 4, 2017, Little boy waiting for heart transplant wins a spot on the baseball team; Russian spies tried to recruit Carter Page as an intel source; Deadly chemical attack in Syria kills dozens. #PIP H1Z1 KotK! 👑H1Z1 King of the Kill Gameplay👑 H1Z1 King of the Kill Fives PC Gameplay, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, Caper Chase, Mr. Burns decides to start his own for-profit university.


----------



## ourwater

Duos & Squads! 🔴Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos & Squads Gameplay🔴, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 8 minutes ago


----------



## ourwater

NFS Hot Pursuit 2 PS2 Let's Play/Walkthrough [HD] Part 4 Ferrari 550, Corvette Z06 +Cop Mode, TC9700Gaming, Published on Feb 4, 2013


----------



## CopadoMexicano

scooby-Doo Mystery Incorporated


----------



## ourwater

Twitter Q&A 2017! I'm Back!, thatssodorothy, Published on Mar 12, 2017, Hey friendsI'M BACK!! AHH IT FEELS SO GOOD AND I'M SO SO SO EXCITED!! THANKS FOR HANGING IN THERE WITH ME!!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Apr 5, 2017, Suspected chemical weapons attack is latest in brutal Syrian conflict; Pepsi, Kendall Jenner protest ad called 'tone deaf'; Hank Azaria and Amanda Peet dish on 'Brockmire' #PIP 

RTSP (Real Time Streaming Protocol), Sebastian Scaini, Published on Nov 3, 2014


----------



## SouthWest

Louis CK: 2017 - I enjoyed it but not as much as his other specials. For every moment I was laughing there was another moment where I was sitting and twiddling my thumbs.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Apr 5, 2017, Mother meets the recipients of her son's organs; Trump defends Fox News' Bill O'Reilly; Pepsi apologizes for new ad after receiving huge backlash


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, Eggs for Days, The annual Easter egg hunt brings out the competitive nature of Bob and Linda, but this time, the game doesn't go as planned.


----------



## Folded Edge

LAst 2 episodes of the first series of Outcast, cause I couldn't remember all that happened. Second series started this week


----------



## ourwater

Sessions Moves to Roll Back Civil Rights, The Big Picture RT, Published on Apr 5, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Sam discusses Jeff Sessions’ announcement to review agreements between the Justice Department and local police departments with author and activist Eugene Puryear. Then, Sam talks to Brian Darling of the Conservative Review and Charles Sauer of the Market Institute about Trump’s pick for the FDA and his connections to big pharma, and Bernie Sanders’ plan to introduce free college.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: None Like It Hot


----------



## Folded Edge

3rd episode of the 2nd series of The Leftovers. Really liking this program, keeps me guessing so it does.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: They Call the Wind Korea


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Bones: The cold in the case


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBA Basketball: Celtics vs. Hawks


----------



## Ere

American Horror Story - S. 2 E. 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Midnight Snack Attack


----------



## Crisigv

Say yes to the dress.


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, R Is for Romeo, Carrie and Quinn make a discovery. Keane makes a decision. Max finds trouble.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Apr 6, 2017, Trump Says Syria Chemical Attack 'Crossed Many, Many Lines'; Republicans May Use 'Nuclear Option' in Supreme Court Vote; 'Silicon Valley' Actor Zach Wood Reveals his Celeb Crush.


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Secret Ingredient


----------



## ourwater

Moving objects by sound, LjudochVibrationer, Uploaded on Aug 24, 2011, Moving objects by sound ( The sound Carousel ) is an illustration of the power of "Helmholtz Resonance".To learn more about Sound and vibration visit


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Apr 6, 2017, President Trump orders military action against Syria; Major development in the Russia investigation; Legendary insult comic Don Rickles dead at 90


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Colony


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Kevin Rudd; John Mayer, A look toward the first meeting between President Trump and Chinese President Xi Jinping. Charlie is joined by Kevin Rudd, the president of the Asia Society Policy Institute. We conclude with seven-time Grammy Award winner John Mayer. #PIP How to Create A Topographic Map with Sketchup, Designer Hacks, Published on May 18, 2015, Creating a topographic map can be a huge pain in the neck. If you've ever tried to get GIS data or find a city topographic map you know exactly what I mean.In this video I teach how to create a topographic map in sketchup quickly and easily.First you'll need to import your google map into your project. See the link at the bottom of this description if you don't know how to do that.Make sure that you're terrain is toggled on.Next create a grouped rectangle that covers the entire site. Copy that rectangle up at your designer increment.Pro Tip: Use and asterisk '*' and a number to multiply copies at the increment you decided.Unlock and explode your terrain. Intersect your grouped slicing planes with your exploded terrain. Hide or delete your slicing planes Now you have a topographic map!If you want to get rid of the faces, right click on one and 'select all with same material'. Hit delete and you're golden!If you'd like to have a flat map, create an additional surface underneath your lines & use sketchup's sandbox tool to drape the lines over that surface.


----------



## ourwater

The Reductionist Delusion, Pascal864, Published on Apr 30, 2014, Please watch this video in fullscreen and high-definition (1080p) for the optimal viewing experience.


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior, Scouts Honor, The top 12 junior home cooks take their talents to the great outdoors to cook for America's Girl Scouts and Boy Scouts.


----------



## ourwater

What is a Simile?, ereading worksheets, Uploaded on Oct 16, 2010


----------



## ourwater

Superstore, Glenn's Kids, When Glenn brings his foster children to the store, Jonah develops feelings for one of them.


----------



## ourwater

Hear the actual difference between any lossless and lossy files (Tutorial + Example), Random Davis, Published on May 24, 2013, [Please read this whole description before commenting in order to make sure you haven't misinterpreted my intentions for this video. The purpose of this video is to demonstrate a technique that you can use on your own, it's not meant to compare MP3 to a lossless format.]


----------



## ourwater

The Circus, How's He Doing?, What do people outside the Beltway really think about President Trump? Mark Halperin takes a trip through America to find the answers. Then he heads to New Orleans to discuss his surprising findings with Mary Matalin.


----------



## ourwater

Fix or repair color laser printer with fading, light print, or lines samsung clp 300 Part 1 of 2, PovertyLabs's channel, Published on Apr 14, 2012, Fading, light spots, and lines are a problem that occurs eventually in many laser printers, and this is an attempt at fixing one.This video describes the repair of a Samsung CLP 300 color laser printer.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Ron Paul: "We Need a Revolution", Former Rep. Ron Paul (R-TX), who ran three times for The White House, delves deep in this wide ranging conversation on Trump, militarism, healthcare, and the free market. Plus, why he says Trump fails to offer the right kind of revolution for today.


----------



## ourwater

The Circulation Desk: Becoming an Editor, WordNerds, Published on Feb 6, 2014, Today we go through six tips for starting a freelance editing career with a special guest vlogger, Mickey Reed! Mickey has edited work for both Kellie and Erica so we know she's amazing!


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Apr 6, 2017, Special Edition: Strike on Syria; US Launches Military Strike on Syria After Alleged Chemical Attack; President Trump's Evolution on Foreign Policy, From Campaign to Syria Strike


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Apr 5, 2017, Suspected chemical weapons attack is latest in brutal Syrian conflict; Pepsi, Kendall Jenner protest ad called 'tone deaf'; Hank Azaria and Amanda Peet dish on 'Brockmire' #PIP Crocodile Dundee [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ESPN U CFB Blitz


----------



## ourwater

AM Joy, Tackling the Nation’s Infrastructure Problem, Producer and narrator of ‘Be Prepared to Stop,’ Yvette Nicole Brown, joins Joy Reid and Jonathan Capehart to discuss America’s crumbling roads and bridges, which could lead to calamity. #PIP production theory: cost-minimizing input choice (optimal input mix), 1sportingclays, Published on Apr 7, 2013This videos describes how to produce a given level of output by choosing the cost-minimizing quantities of labor and capital inputs.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Apr 7, 2017,US Launches Military Strike on Syria; At Least 2 Dead in Stockholm "Terrorist Attack": Swedish PM; Steve Bannon, Jared Kushner Reportedly at Odds in White House.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Operation Friendship


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBA Basketball: Cavaliers vs. Hawks


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Carl Reiner On Life at 95, Best Career Moments, and Trump, Larry visits entertainment icon Carl Reiner at his Beverly Hills home for a special conversation about Reiner's illustrious career, life at 95 years old, and, of course, the funnyman's well-known disdain for Donald Trump.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Small Town Standouts


----------



## Stormlight

Designated Survivor is a fun show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Let That Be Your Last Battlefield


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline 04/07/17


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust 07:04/17


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Hero Worship


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Violations


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Conundrum


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

New Girl, Five Stars for Beezus


----------



## ourwater




----------



## GameAddict901

Batman The Animated Series


----------



## SouthWest

_Harlots_ episode 3, and _The Graham Norton Show_ with Michael Caine and Morgan Freeman


----------



## girafa

I caught up with Westworld and Stranger Things, both are really good shows. I gave up with The Walking Dead because it's too boring. Currently trying to get through The Expanse, it's kind of losing my interest. Just waiting for the new season of GoT at this point.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Jazz vs. Blazers)


----------



## TryingMara

My 600 lb Life


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

The Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Fertility Test


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBA Basketball: Hawks vs. Cavaliers


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBA Basketball: Rockets vs. Kings


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Star Power: Culinary Muscle!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Jesus: The Lost 40 Days


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBA Gametime


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBA Basketball: Lakers vs Timberwolves


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Apr 9, 2017, One-on-One with Secretary of State Rex Tillerson; Guests: Rex Tillerson, Tom Friedman, Marco Rubio, Adam Schiff, Matthew Dowd, Kristen Soltis Anderson, Cornell Belcher.


----------



## ourwater

ISUPD: Victim not being completely forthcoming with information, WTHI-TV, Published on Sep 27, 2014, Shots were fired near the Lincoln Quad on the campus of Indiana State University Saturday around 6 p.m.


----------



## ourwater

Homeland, America First, Pieces fall into place. Season finale.


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Supermarket Masters Tournament: Finale


----------



## ourwater

Neville Goddard "Fundamentals" Lecture Excerpts (1953), Nevillution, Published on Jun 23, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Battlefront Walker Assault 58 Jyn Erso And Speeder Bike Gameplay, Clayton Howe, Published on Apr 1, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Neville Goddard Techniques - Lottery Winning, Nevillution, Published on Jun 14, 2016, For educational purposes


----------



## ourwater

How to Change iPhone Ownership : iPhone Questions & Answers, eHowTech, Published on Aug 25, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Build your mobile app with Google Cloud Platform, Google Developers, Published on Jul 22, 2013, Develop a mobile backend with Google Cloud Endpoints. Automatically generated strongly-typed client libraries for iOS, Android, and Javascript make calling backend APIs simple.


----------



## boymeetsworld

Prison Break.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Fairydust

Vera


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: 5 O'Clock Charlie


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Apr 10, 2017, Palm Sunday terror attacks rock Egypt; Neil Gorsuch to be sworn in as Supreme Court justice; Billboard Music Award nominations announced live on 'GMA' #PIP Selling Your Structured Settlement, Joshua McEachern, Published on Nov 12, 2015, Selling Your Structured Settlement


----------



## ourwater

🏃💨Mr Shifty Part 1 PC Gameplay🏃💨 Mr Shifty Walkthrough/Gameplay Part 1, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 1 hour ago


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Tom Donilon; Ian Bremmer; Bernard-Henri Lévy, President Trump's meeting with Chinese President Xi Jinping. Ian Bremmer, the president of the Eurasia Group. Bernard-Henri Lévy, and a look at his new documentary, "The Battle of Mosul."


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Collective


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, Apr, 10, 2017, Man Dragged Off Flight By Law Enforcement After Not Giving Up Seat; Inside Alabama Gov. Robert Bentley's Alleged Affair Saga; Mama June Shannon Shares Dramatic Weight Loss Journey


----------



## ourwater

Trump Risks World War for Tiny Syrian Intervention, The Big Picture RT, Published on Apr 10, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom talks to Medea Benjamin of CODEPINK and Stephen Miles of the Center for International Policy about the Trump administration’s policies on Syria, and whether the United States is headed for war. Then, Thom discusses key congressional races that could turn red states blue with Larry Cohen of Our Revolution.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Mario Batali On Cooking, Celebrity, & His Empire, James Beard award-winning chef and restaurant tycoon Mario Batali discusses his cooking roots, the unexpected regional cuisines he loves, and how he grew one eatery into a 26-restaurant empire. #PIP 4. Work Incentives, Choose Work, Published on Jul 12, 2013


----------



## ourwater

90's Commercials Vol. 143, 80sCommercialVault, Published on Aug 12, 2015, These commercials aired on USA in August of 1995


----------



## ourwater

The Circus, The Whole World Is Watching, What in the world is going on? This week is all about foreign policy: President Trump's military response to the use of chemical weapons in Syria and its impact on his ongoing delicate dance with Russia.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Blazers)


----------



## Fairydust

Broadchurch


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Apr 11, 2017, Rex Tillerson Visits Moscow Amid Syria Conflict; White House Wavers on "Red Line" for Syria; Star Wars Force for Change Celebrates 40 Years of "Star Wars." #PIP Breaking Down The Maximum Allowable Offer Formula, US Flip Funding, Published on Aug 25, 2016


----------



## abhinav54pm

13 reason why 
and it make me depressed :/


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Walk on Water


----------



## ourwater

PC Longplay [354] The Witcher Enhanced Edition DC (part 06 of 16), World of Longplays, Published on Feb 16, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Thomas Friedman; Ian Bremmer; Syrian Doctors, Tom Friedman of The New York Times. Ian Bremmer, president of the Eurasia Group. Dr. Rolla Hallan and Dr. Annie Sparrow--who have been on the front lines delivering medical aid to the embattled nation of Syria.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Bus


----------



## SouthWest

_The Expanse_ season 2 episode 11: Here There Be Dragons


----------



## Seiber01

My last TV show is "Jane the Virgin"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Outsiders
~ Wentworth
~ The Americans
~ Taboo
~ Mad Men


----------



## ourwater

The Middle, The Confirmation, Frankie and Mike send Brick to a religious camp.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Star Power: The Last Laugh!


----------



## Were

Started watching Black Sails


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Apr 12, 2017, Russian Foreign Minister Criticizes Rex Tillerson, US Over Syria; United CEO felt 'shame' after seeing passenger dragged off plane; Nancy Kerrigan opens up about her 6 miscarriages


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Morning After


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama: Love and Rocket


----------



## ourwater

🔴Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos & Squads Gameplay🔴 Playerunknown Battlegrounds PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Law&Order: Special Victims Unit


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Scooby-Doo Mystery Incorporated


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 04.12.17, The Young Turks, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Apr 11, 2017, Sean Spicer in the hot seat after downplaying the horror of the Holocaust; Outrage grows as pictures from United incident spread around the world; Seniors find creative ways to ask their dates to prom #PIP 🔴Until Dawn PS4 Gameplay🔴 Until Dawn Gameplay Walkthrough Part 2 PS4, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 26 minutes ago


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill, Kidney Boy and Hamster Girl: A Love Story, Bobby pretends to be a high schooler with a congenital kidney disease that has stunted his growth. He later adds to the charade by claiming Connie has a vestigial tail.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Mac and C.H.E.E.S.E.


----------



## ourwater

Alaskan Bush People, Home Alone, After discovering rogue bears near their homesite, the Browns beef up their defenses. Billy falls seriously ill and is forced to seek medical help. The kids are left to fend for themselves and build a large raft to help move lumber.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: A Bunny Thing Happened


----------



## ourwater

The Giant King [2015] #PIP R.I.S. Police scientifique, Alibis


----------



## ourwater

[813] New Russian sanctions rejected, Boom Bust, Published on Apr 11, 2017, U.S. Secretary of State Rex Tillerson arrives in Moscow, just as talks of sanctions against Russia stall. Big pharmaceutical companies look to take on lawmakers regarding a bill to lower drug prices. United Airlines is in hot water after forcibly removing a paying passenger from a flight, leaving him blooded, RT's Ashlee Banks has the full story. Legal and media analyst Lionel of Lionel media joins us to discuss the United airlines debacle and gives his take on the fake financial news scandal. After the break, China puts the breaks on importing coal from North Korea. Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo takes a look at Toshiba and the possible collapse of the Japanese conglomerate. Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has a look at U.S. automaker GM and how the company has been overtaken by Tesla in market value. Finally, Richard Wolff wraps up the show with his take on all things business.


----------



## ourwater

Professor Rose teaches Opening Statement using examples by Stetson Student Meagan O'Shea, Charles Rose, Uploaded on Jul 10, 2010, Ms. O'Shea provides a first rate example of a defense opening that points the finger at a particular alternative suspect, often referred to as the "SODDIT" defense. (Some other dude/dudette did it). Pay attention to the her physicality in the courtroom - her tone, movement and eye contact are what superior advocates should strive to emulate.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Apr 12, 2017, FBI suspected former Trump campaign adviser was possible Russian spy; Secretary of State Rex Tillerson travels to Moscow to meet with Russian President Vladimir Putin; A grandfather in Florida is surprised with a colorful birthday gift


----------



## ourwater

Part 1 of 431-0 gameplay on bo2, Zyraxtic, Published on Jan 21, 2015, Part 1 part 2 is coming soon


----------



## ourwater

Get Ace, Hullabaloon / Trash and Terror, Ace finally scores a date with Tina and takes her on a hot air balloon ride but when Ned and Hilda attack, his dream date goes from heavenly to hair-raising. / It’s work experience week and Ace gets stuck working at the garbage dump. #PIP MIM 2015 Privileged Access Management (PAM) demo, Eihab Isaac


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace (1959) The Lucky Rabbit's Foot, With the recent bad luck Mr. Wilson has been having, Dennis offers to let him borrow what he believes to be a lucky rabbit’s foot.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

Gary Unmarried, Gary Goes First, Gary and Allison's attempt to preempt each other in introducing their kids to major events in their lives escalates to a ridiculous level.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 1. Operation Pal, Anne, Nick and Shania have to go to Magnus Tech in order to fix Pal. Luckily, Art can still get them access and they find a surprising ally in Magnus 22.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Dirty Day


----------



## ourwater

Pacers vs Magic 4/13/11, phillykid330, Uploaded on Apr 14, 2011, Copyrights to the BroadbandTV NBA account Extra tags


----------



## ourwater

Hays, KS Extreme Hail & Flash Flooding - 4/12/2017, StormChasingVideo, Published on Apr 12, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Ted 2, Clip - Lawyer, Newlywed couple Ted and Tami-Lynn want to have a baby, but in order to qualify to be a parent, Ted will have to prove he's a person in a court of law.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Apr 12, 2017, Tomi Lahren on filing lawsuit against Beck, TheBlaze: ‘I’ve been silenced’; United CEO felt ‘shame’ after seeing viral video of bloodied passenger; A look back at David Letterman’s mother’s funniest TV moments


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One With the Fake Party


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 2. Dumpster Diving, When Eyes's curiosity causes him to fall into Anne's water reservoir, Nick and Shania are shocked to find that Eyes has short circuited... and that Anne can't swim. They attempt to teach Anne while encouraging her to waterproof the androids so they can experiencing swimming, too.


----------



## ourwater

Lumino City Walkthrough Gameplay Part 5, Dark Adonis, Published on Dec 8, 2014, Lumino City Walkthrough Gameplay Part 5, This is a no Commentary Walkthrough with a lot of gameplay.


----------



## ourwater

All The Trade Fakeonomics That's Fit To Print, The Big Picture RT, Published on Apr 12, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses Trump’s refusal to label China as a currency manipulator and what it means for trade relations between China and the U.S. with economist Alan Tonelson. Then, Thom talks to Caren Lancona, candidate for Senate, and Horace Cooper of the National Center for Public Policy Research about sanctuary cities and how they fit into the budget process and the Trump administration considering cuts to social security.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Free Porn


----------



## ourwater

The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, The Case of the Greystone Inscription, A woman comes to consult Sherlock Holmes because her fiancé John has disappeared after he made an important discovery. Holmes investigates and finds a copy of a historical inscription that he then takes with him to Greystone Castle.


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 3. Enemy Lines, When Garth gets bullied, Anne steps in to help, but gets her digital lab notebook stolen in the process. It's up to Anne, Nick and Shania to get Anne's digital lab notebook back from the bullies' tree house fort.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's New Dress


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Apr 13, 2017, Trump Reverses Position on China Currency Manipulation; Passenger dragged off United flight files court motion; "Scandal" cast reflects on reaching the show's 100th episode.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Haste


----------



## ourwater

Behind the Scenes - Extreme Makeover: Home Edition, The Lutz Family, PetsPhotography, Uploaded on Oct 4, 2010, Celebrity Photographer Richie Schwartz brings you behind the scenes photos of the construction mid week for Extreme Makeover: Home Edition, The Lutz Family. Also check out the wrap party photo to thank all the volunteers and TV celebrities.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Grizzy and The Lemmings


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 5. Palception, When Pal starts having nightmares about Magnus Tech, Anne is surprised Pal has developed the ability to dream. Anne and her Dad try to get Pal over Pal's nightmares, but soon realize Pal's not dreaming at all.


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Chris Evans, Mandy Patinkin, Michelle Branch, Seth welcomes Chris Evans, Mandy Patinkin and Michelle Branch.


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 7. Haunted Junkyard, When Anne and her Dad go away for the evening, leaving Shania in charge of the junkyard and the androids. When the power goes out and three teenagers sneak in, Charlie, Shania and Nick try to frighten the teens away.


----------



## ourwater

🔴Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos Gameplay w/ 5tat🔴 Battlegrounds PC Duos Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Clean Eatin'


----------



## ourwater

Make Your Vacation Photos Look Amazing in Photoshop!, macmostvideo, Uploaded on Aug 7, 2009


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Apr 13, 2017, US military drops a 22,000-pound bomb in eastern Afghanistan; United passenger dragged off plane will need reconstructive surgery for his injuries, lawyer says; Little girl given the honor of 1st run around the bases at Seattle Mariners game


----------



## Kevin001

The Magicians....this last episode was epic...might be best episode ever...its in the running.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Twins For The Win


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## TryingMara

48 Hours


----------



## ourwater

The Outer Limits, Small Friends, A prisoner who fixes other prisoners' electronic devices, builds a few small mechanical friends who perform mechanical tasks for him. The other prisoners learn of their existence and want them to help in a prison break.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Testing 1-2-3


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 8. Robomutt, Anne needs to upgrade the security systems at the junkyard. She, Zack and Shania work on making a junkyard dog for android protection. Meanwhile, Nick goes to work with his mom and learns how real animals protect themselves.


----------



## ourwater

Oggy and the Cockroaches, S04 E09


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 10. Bugged Out, When Anne, Nick and Shania find a robobug spying on the junkyard, it's a race against time to capture the bug so the androids' memories aren't lost forever.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Major Ego


----------



## ourwater

Star wars battlefront BETA (2015) GT 610 2GB, KaPo Andre, Published on Oct 9, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 11. Map Quest, Determined to find out who sent the robo-bug to the junkyard, Anne analyzes the bug's computer code. The results lead Anne, Nick and Shania to three separate destinations, ultimately sending them in the most surprising direction of all.


----------



## ourwater

United Airlines : Cleared for takeoff with iPad., Derytaro, Published on Apr 24, 2012, Countless business travelers rely on iPad as an essential flight companion. But at United Airlines, iPad isn't just for passengers. Following extensive testing and FAA approval, iPad recently became standard equipment on the flight deck, providing pilots with one-touch access to charts, maps, and other crucial navigation tools that help keep United flights on track and on time.


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 12. Bionic Grandma, Grandma's knee is bothering her and, thanks to Shania and her brothers, the house becomes a disaster zone. With a visit from a social worker on the horizon, Anne and Nick decide to build Grandma a bionic knee brace.


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 13. Friendiversary, When the kids realize it's their one year anniversary of being friends, they decide to throw a party to celebrate. But, Ada shows up with a surprise gift for Anne that has one mission: to get Pal to Magnus Tech.


----------



## ourwater

Popcorn with Peter Travers, 'Game of Thrones' Star Finn Jones On His New 'Iron Fist' Family, Jones appears on "Popcorn With Peter Travers" to talk about his new role in the Marvel Comics superhero family.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Apr 14, 2017, US targets ISIS with 'Mother Of All Bombs' in Afghanistan ; Family of ex-teacher accused of kidnapping student speaks out; Josh Groban and the cast of "The Great Comet" perform live #PIP Currency Exchange Machine, self service kiosk -Rita, Published on Apr 26, 2016, Scan and OCR your passport; Mixed accept up to 8 currencies and dispense out note and coins. Cash acceptor mixed accept up to 8 currencies and maxi 100 denominations; Dispense out notes in bunch and up to 4 denominations and multi-denominations coins. Can change the exchange rate through remote server


----------



## ourwater

STAR WARS 8: The Last Jedi Teaser Trailer-(2017) 4K ULTRA HD, CoolestClips4K, Published on Apr 14, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Cynthia Nixon on Laura Linney, Donald Trump, & SATC 3, Award-winning actress Cynthia Nixon opens up about swapping roles with Laura Linney in ‘Little Foxes’ on Broadway, the possibility of a third ‘Sex and the City’ movie, & being one trophy short of EGOT status


----------



## ourwater

Bonus: Annedroids Season 3 - Official Trailer, Tween genius and kid-scientist Anne invents and builds amazing androids with the help of her friends Nick and Shania. Together they solve scientific problems through real-life solutions. In Season 3, the stakes are higher when they have to band together, with the help of their new androids, to protect the junkyard from an outside force that's seeking to steal Pal, Anne's most prized creation.


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 6. Wilderness Tech Pt. 1, Grandma suggests Shania go with Mr. Cooper on a week-long survival trek so that they can bond. Anne and Nick join the adventure, but things go awry when the kids get separated from Mr. Cooper and have to survive the wild on their own.


----------



## ourwater

[811] Former acting CIA chief says Donald Trump is making the situation with North Korea worse, Boom Bust, Published on Apr 14, 2017, North Korea is causing uncertainty globally and the Asian stock market is the first to feel the pain. Tensions are running high around the world as North Korea continues to test nuclear weapons and now a former CIA chief says he thinks Donald Trump is making matters worse, RT's Simone Del Rosario has the full story. CEO of Euro Pacific Capital, Peter Schiff joins us to talk more on Donald Trump and his impact on the U.S. economy and his recent "down talk" of the US dollar and how it affected markets worldwide. After the break, we cover the falling U.S. retail sales and Apples' bid for Toshiba chip business. Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo takes a look at accusations against a major drug company destroying drugs just to hike prices 4000%. Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei talks on the latest with Turkey's referendum and the action the country may take regarding refugees. Finally, it looks like United Airlines suffered another sting.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Apr 13, 2017, Officials: Sophisticated Russian Disinformation Campaign Targeted U.S. Election; DisneyNature's New Movie Gives Intimate Look at China's Incredible Creatures; Teen Tweets About Chicken Nuggets, Could Set New Record for Most Retweets Ever


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 7. Wilderness Tech Pt. 2, Separated from Mr. Cooper, the kids must work together to find their way through the wilderness. Separated from the androids, they must rely on each other for support.


----------



## ourwater

Battlefield 1943 - Guadalcanal - 182 Points (Playstation 3), greasyjoystick, Published on Sep 21, 2014, Battlefield 1943 match, another solid match I played. This gameplay is from the Playstation 3 version. Visit Greasyjoystick for written content on video games, movies, TV and technology.


----------



## ourwater

How Trump Could Frack Up the Arctic..., The Big Picture RT, Published on Apr 14, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Sam discusses EPA Chief Scott Pruitt’s visit to coal country and his comments on the Paris climate agreement with Dr. Michael Dorsey, Director of the Sierra Club. Then, Sam talks to Scott Greer of the Daily Caller and Lauren Windsor of The Undercurrent about the “Mother of All Bombs” dropped on Afghanistan, and a bill that could allow individual states to defund Planned Parenthood.


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 8. Search Party, Anne, Nick and Shania discover that Ada has deleted Magnus 22 but they figure out there's a backup of its programming at her house. They go undercover at her son Dylan's party to save Magnus 22 and bring it back to the junkyard.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Apr 14, 2017, Tensions ratchet up between North Korea and the United States; Alleged sexual abuse scandal at elite Connecticut boarding school Choate; Delta willing to pay up to $10,000 to passengers on overbooked flights.


----------



## ourwater

Jurassic World Monopoly Review! | BCFuzz Toy Review, BCFuzz Gaming, Published on Jun 7, 2015, Hey guys BCFuzz here showcasing the new Jurassic World Collectors Edition Monopoly Game that i think every JP fan young and old should get their hands on if you enjoyed this video give it a like and subscribe for more videos today!


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 9. ThermoDad, When uploading Magnus 22 blows the junkyard's power grid, the junkyard is left without power or security. Anne, Nick, Shania and Anne's Dad have to figure out another way to power the junkyard or the androids will be defenseless.


----------



## ourwater

Cops, Manic Monday, A felon seeks safe haven and turns to his grandmother; deputies use an old security device from the 1980s; and officers call in animal control after neighbors refuse to return a dog to its owners.


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 11. Growth Spurt, It's Shania's birthday and Anne is making her a cake from scratch. Nick's Mom gets a job offer on the other side of the country and Nick has to decide whether or not he wants to make the move.


----------



## ourwater

Taco Bell - Star Wars Trilogy (1997), Dr. Penguinstein, Published on Jun 15, 2015, Old commercial circa 1997


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 12. Mother of Invention Part 1, In part one of the series finale, Anne and Nick start working on Anne's Mom's designs. Pal notices some changes in Nick and Pal wants to change too. Meanwhile, Nick's Mom tracks Anne's Mom and it brings her dangerously close to Ada.


----------



## Noun

Archer. I'm liking this new season so far.


----------



## ourwater

Killer Legends, Trailer


----------



## ourwater

Annedroids, 13. Mother of Invention Part 2, In the second part of the series finale, Anne, Nick, Shania and the androids must defend themselves against Ada and her evil Pal 2.0s. Anne receives an unexpected (and holographic) message and must decide whether or not she wants to share the androids with the world.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Meat Lover's Paradise


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, Oubliette, A woman experiences a psychic connection with a teenager held captive by a deranged man.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Los Angeles


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Apr 14, 2017, Family of Ex-Teacher Accused of Kidnapping Teen Says They Forgive Him; What Mark Hamill, Daisy Ridley Say New 'Star Wars: The Last Jedi' Trailer Might Reveal; What Mark Hamill, Daisy Ridley Say New 'Star Wars: The Last Jedi' Trailer Might Reveal


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC NBA Basketball: Pacers vs Cavs


----------



## Xenacat

The Client List


----------



## ourwater

James Bond 007 Blood Stone - Last Mission (Car Chase and Ending Scene), Andrei Nastase, Uploaded on Nov 5, 2010, Since I have completed the game, as I planned, I am posting this video showing you the last moments in James Bond Blood Stone. My thoughts: An excellent game, it was much better than I had expected. Pros: Very good graphics, very nice looking game. The sound is incredible, the voice acting is very good as well. The gameplay, even though it's repetitive I find it very interesting and well made (very similar to Uncharted 2: Among Thieves's gameplay) The car/boat chasing sequences are awesome The atmosphere is great and the cutscenes fit the game perfectly. Very few bugs. The cons: James Bond is "invincible" Some bad looking textures If you want a little challenge play as agent and then as 007 The story is generic and without any substance Mediocre replay value (if you are not interested in multiplayer or the same story but on higher difficulty) Very short campaign (4-5 hours with fast playing) I hope you like the video and take care! NOTE: I haven't completed this mission without dying, I have edited the video so it wouldn't waste you any time seeing me fail and then start again from scratch (and because it takes longer to upload if the file size is big, which actually is) Game


----------



## ourwater

Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Couples Skate, The Aqua Teens must either escape the spider cocoons their landlord has trapped them in, or pay the rent they owe him


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, Stan Stops Talking, Stan refuses to talk anymore.


----------



## ourwater

🔴Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos Gameplay🔴 Battlegrounds PC Duos Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 19 minutes ago


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Sonic Boom


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Return And Redeem


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ABC Nightly News


----------



## ourwater

Digimon Adventure, Davis Cries Wolfmon, Davis, in an effort to catch Kari's attention, wants Veemon to evolve like Patamon. His effort only manages to anger a Tortomon that chases them across the land. Veemon digivolves to ExVeemon to fight him off.


----------



## ourwater

New Girl, Rumspringa, When Jess gets nervous about starting her new position as principal, Nick and Schmidt decide to take her on a relaxing day trip to Solvang


----------



## ourwater

New Girl, Socalyalcon VI, When Reagan returns home from a work trip, Jess is concerned that she has been spending too much time being Nick’s “girlfriend.” #PIP Princess Mary of the United Kingdom/Countess Mary of Harewood, Lost Splendour, Uploaded on Jul 20, 2010, The Princess Mary, Princess Royal and Countess of Harewood (Victoria Alexandra Alice Mary Lascelles, née Saxe-Coburg and Gotha; 25 April 1897 -- 28 March 1965) was a member of the British Royal Family the third child and only daughter of King George V and Queen Mary. She was the sixth holder of the title of Princess Royal. Mary held the title of princess with the style Highness from birth as the then great-granddaughter of the British Sovereign, and later Her Royal Highness, as the granddaughter and finally daughter of the Sovereign. After her marriage she held the title of Countess of Harewood.


----------



## ourwater

Make a Baby Quilt - Part 1 - Fabric Selection & Assembly, Missouri Star Quilt Company, Uploaded on Mar 26, 2010


----------



## ourwater

New Girl, Misery, Jess avoids her feelings for Nick by taking care of her dad in Portland.


----------



## SouthWest

_Harlots_ episode 4, and _Samurai Jack_ season 5 episode 4: XCV


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Jazz vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## daretobelieve

13 reasons why.


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Apr 16, 2017, High Alert North Korea; Guests: H. R. McMaster, Christopher Hill, Steve Ganyard, Jonathan Cheng, Jennifer Jacobs, Rick Klein.


----------



## nothing else

Survivor


----------



## ourwater

Perfect Competition and the Shutdown Rule, 1sportingclays, Published on Oct 21, 2015, Material from Chapter 13


----------



## ourwater

Behind The Voices - Dexter's Laboratory, Movies Insights, Published on Sep 16, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Women Deny Disabled Man A Handicapped Spot | WWYD | What Would You Do?, What Would You Do?, Published on Sep 3, 2016, While out for ice cream, two women park in a handicapped parking spot, denying it to a disabled man in need.


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Apr 16, 2017, This Week on “FOX News Sunday” Deputy National Security Advisor K.T. McFarland, Rep. Mac Thornberry (R-TX) & a Sunday Panel of Michael Needham, Bob Woodward, Jennifer Griffin, Gillian Turner.


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America: Morimoto vs. Tila


----------



## ourwater

The Seventh Juror [1962] #PIP 'Spy Kids: All the Time in the World in 4D' Mason Cook & Rowan Blanchard Interview, Hollywood Archive, Published on Aug 4, 2014


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America: Symon/Burrell vs. Cora/Irvine


----------



## ourwater

*



*


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation, Leaving Las Vegas, Catherine's testimony in court is not enough to convict a killer suspected of murdering his own mother. Adam Novak, with whom Catherine had a brief romantic encounter, is the lawyer who represents the killer and secures his freedom.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Legend of Iron Chef


----------



## alienjunkie

13 reasons why


----------



## ourwater

The Circus, Recess Reset, The groundbreaking real-time political documentary series about America's presidential campaign returns, examining the unprecedented events unfolding in Donald Trump's administration.


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef Gauntlet: Into the Wild


----------



## Nekomata

s-CRY-ed


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Thunder vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## SASer213504

Homeland

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Chris Bosh On His Health, LeBron, & Post-NBA Career, From Miami, NBA superstar Chris Bosh updates Larry on the current status of a blood clotting issue that's sidelined him for the entirety of the 2016-2017 season, talks his experience playing with former Heat stars LeBron James and Dwayne Wade. #PIP De Unge Moedres Droem, S02 E12


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Law & Order. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Let the Truth Sting


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Apr 17, 2017, Multi-state manhunt for Cleveland man suspected in killing in video uploaded to Facebook; Trump responds to protesters across the country demanding his tax returns; Prince Harry opens up about seeking counseling after his mother's death #PIP GPU Scaling: How to Play "Old" 4:3 Games (AMD Tutorial), NecrisRO, Published on Sep 26, 2014, GPU Scaling allows you to play 4:3 games on a widescreen monitor without stretching it like a g-string on a wha... morbidly obese woman... or a man... everything is possible these days ! Click "Show more" for links.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods America: The Blues Trail


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Voice


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Haunting of Deck 12


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Imperfection


----------



## funnynihilist

Two Broke Girls, the show is a shadow of its former self. 
Like the same jokes over and over.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Grizzlies vs. Spurs)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

🔴Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos/Squads Gameplay🔴 Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 1 hour ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Piece of My Heart


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Apr 18, 2017, North Korea says it's 'ready' for US attack as Pence heads to Japan; Manhunt expands nationwide with $50K reward for Facebook murder suspect; New details of Prince's death revealed as documents are released


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Foresight Saga


----------



## funnynihilist

Imaginary Mary

A show with a premise so stupid that even the writers are shying away from the animated character.

It's now a show about a high power, rich, white, female executive coming in and taking over parenting for her bf's children.

I will admit that sitcoms have always been a guilty pleasure of mine but these days it's really bottom of the barrel stuff.

This show is from the makers of the Goldberg's which started out good but now has become a repetitive bore.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Sweet Heat


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Jazz vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Male Nanny


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Freedom, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Freedom, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Give 'Em Hell, Hawkeye


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, The Trump Doctrine: Exactly What Is It?, The Nation's Katrina Venden Heuvel joins Larry for analysis of Donald Trump's foray into foreign policy, including who's really calling the shots on U.S. military action. Then, a former Clinton insider weighs-in on The White House visitor log controversy.


----------



## ourwater

Learn How to Fill the Counterclaim Form counterclaim, FreeLegalForms, Published on Aug 19, 2012


----------



## ourwater

How To Build A Successful Outdoor & Adventure Business, Jonathan Rhéaume, Published on Apr 17, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Earth 2150 Lost Souls Gameplay HD, 234jari234, Uploaded on Apr 4, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; Carrie ****, A political update with guest host Jeff Glor, Phil Rucker of The Washington Post, David Frum of The Atlantic, and Julie Hirschfeld Davis of The New York Times. We conclude with actor Carrie ****, the star of HBO's "The Leftovers" and FX's "Fargo."


----------



## ourwater

Tougher inspections for nurseries and childminders., worldmail365, Published on Apr 19, 2013, Nurseries and childminders in England will face tougher inspections under proposals expected to be announced by Ofsted later.


----------



## ourwater

Are Trump’s Tweet Lies Impeachable?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Apr 19, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses an important Supreme Court case that could influence separation of church and state decisions with Rev. Barry Lynn, Executive Director of Americans United for the Separation of Church and State. Then, Thom talks to Travis Korson of Madison Strategies and Charles Sauer of the Market Institute about a new poll finding Bernie Sanders has high approval ratings and the income inequality problem in America.


----------



## vela

The Expanse


----------



## ourwater

Dangerouse 32,000 mcR/h Radiation Reading by My New Geiger Counter from CFL Bulbs., Surf steve, Published on Mar 26, 2012 #PIP Quake Champions Gameplay Trailer (HD) (1080p) 2017, TubeGameVideo, Published on Aug 8, 2016, Quake Champions Gameplay Trailer 2016. Subscribe for more Quake Champions videos, Quake Champions trailer, gameplay teaser & Quake Champions 2016 cinematic video: Subscribe: ►


----------



## SouthWest

_Harlots_ episode 5, and _The Expanse_ season 2 episode 12: The Monster and the Rocket


----------



## ourwater

> [819] GA Congressional race runoff, Published on Apr 19, 2017, Malaysia airlines looks to avoid another disaster in the sky with new technology. JPMorgan faces legal action due to accusations of fraud. What some may consider a small congressional race in the south part of the United States is getting national attention, Boom Bust's Bust's Manuel Rapalo has the full story. Across the pond, Theresa May wins backing from parliament for snap UK election, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei reports. After the break, we look at the first quarter earnings of banks with former U.S. commissioner Bart Chilton. Finally $14 dollars for a bag of chips, where in the world is this happening? < Companies Implant Microchips in Employees - The Know, The Know, Published on Feb 3, 2015, Companies in a complex in Sweden are using implants to identify employees and provide access to buildings and resources.


----------



## ourwater

Return of the King/Fellowship of the Ring Prologue Ending, taliesinblack, Published on Nov 21, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Office 2010 Class #09 Word Research Paper Tricks Footnotes, Citations, Bibliographies, Styles, Find ExcelIsFun, ExcelIsFun , Uploaded on Dec 31, 2010


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Apr 19, 2017, Bill O'Reilly and Fox News part ways after allegations of sexual misconduct; Trump administration under fire for misleading the public on the USS Carl Vinson strike group; Prince Harry opens up about needing therapy after the death of his mother, Princess


----------



## ourwater

New Girl, Young Adult, When Jess worries that she may not be a cool enough principal, she recruits Nick and The Pepperwood Chronicles to help make her popular with the students.


----------



## ourwater

Rare Eye Conditions You Have To See To Believe, AnswersVideo, ublished on Sep 24, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Did Jesus Prophesy of an Alien Invasion?, Israeli News Live, Published on Apr 20, 2017, I suppose the answers has more to do with what Aliens really are rather than what we think they are. Jesus (Yeshua) defines the events that happened pre-flood would repeat again however those events seem to be water downed by most clergy. Eating and drinking, marrying and given in marriage just is too simple. That is until you know what the food and drink were and who were involved in the marriages. This video will shock you to the core and prove what we are soon to face.


----------



## ourwater

Beyond Belief, 2. When Children Remember Past Lives with Susan Masino, Join Susan Masino in this episode of Beyond Belief: When Children Remember Past Lives. Unsettling though it may be, understanding children experiencing this phenomena is step one.


----------



## ourwater

Gaumont Logo history, BIG STRONG BEAR!!!!, Published on Jun 9, 2015, gaumont is from 1895 whooooooooooooooooooooooooooo that is ultra old


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Apr 20, 2016, 3 Government Officials in Michigan Face Felony Charges and Prison Time; Treasury Secretary Announces Historic Changes for $20 Bill; Rescuers Continue to Look for Survivors After Devastating Earthquake in Ecuador


----------



## ourwater

Digimon End of the Line, All the kids are down in the train station after getting pummeled by Lucemon. Takuya gets ready to fight again, however, the others stop him because Lucemon was able to regenerate.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Blazers vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Brave New World


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 04.19.17


----------



## ourwater

?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Baby, It's Cold Outside


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Communication Breakdown


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Souper Chefs


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Oilers vs Sharks
~ Man-U vs Anderlecht
~ The Expanse
~ Broadchurch
~ Outsiders
~ Wentworth


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Kevin001

The Magicians.....epic season finale.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Phoebe's Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: That Which Survives


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Requiem for Methuselah


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Heroes


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Trump Orders Iran Nuclear Deal Review; So What Happens Next?, Will President Trump scrap the Iran nuke deal over terror sponsorship? Secretary of State Rex Tillerson says it's a possibility. Larry has the latest. Then, famed correspondent Peter Arnett weighs-in on Trump, N. Korea, Syria & the U.S. in Afghanistan.


----------



## ourwater

< Custom Lab Data Entry Creation in Accuro, TOP AB Doctors, Published on Sep 16, 2016, > Window Shaker Card, Jennifer McGuire Ink, Published on Jan 4, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Apr 20, 2017, Terror attack on Champs Elysee in Paris; Kidnapped Tennessee teen found in remote cabin; Fox News' fallout with Bill O'Reilly


----------



## ourwater

Superstore, Olympics,Olympic fever strikes Cloud 9 as Amy meets her childhood hero, gold-medal-winning gymnast Missy Jones, and Dina plans a closing ceremony for the store.


----------



## ourwater

Is this the death of Whistleblower-based Journalism?, Jimmy Demello, Published on Apr 21, 2017, On tonight's Big Picture, Thom discusses relations between the U.S. and North Korea and how China factors in with Hyun Lee of ZoominKorea and the Korea Policy Institute. Then, Thom talks to Horace Cooper of the National Center for Public Policy Research and Valerie Ervin of the Working Families Party about the Justice Department's plan to go after Julian Assange and Wikileaks, and Louisiana's governor declaring a state of emergency over vanishing coastline.


----------



## ourwater

>Photographer Portfolios, The Art of Photography, Published on Jan 11, 2013 < [821] IMF Spring Meeting kickoff in Washington, DC, Boom Bust, Published on Apr 21, 2017, IMF Spring Meetings kickoff in Washington, DC, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has a report from the convention. Danielle DiMartino Booth of the Liscio report joins us to talk about the federal reserve and where America stands. Electric carmaker Tesla recalls 53,000 cars due to a brake issue, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has the full story. After the break, we take a look around the globe with Research associate from the Levy Economics Institute, Marshall Auerbach.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Apr 21, 2017, How Missing Tenn. Student and Her Former Teacher Were Found; Beyonce wins Peabody for 'Lemonade'; Starbucks barista flips out over new Unicorn frappuccino


----------



## twitchy666

everyone loves Raymond!

1st time ever, ever seeing any American comedy that actually amuses me properly at all


----------



## ourwater

[value=LTop]
Extension, Caller Name, Email and Groups, Support YourCloudTelco, Published on Dec 15, 2015, YourCloud PBX - configuring Extension, Caller Names, Groups and SIP Peering. > What are certificates?, itfreetraining, Published on Jun 18, 2013, Certificates are used to prove identity and used for creating secure communication. Check out [value=0] for more of our always free training videos. This video looks at how a certificate works, what is a certificate and how they are used for identification and secure communication.

[value=RTop]
Homes for Sale in Carol Stream Illinois, Kinga Korpacz, Published on Dec 23, 2013, View all homes currently for sale in Carol Stream IL on my site by using the MLS direct! [value=LBottom]

[value=RBottom]
Compliance Meaning, SDictionary, Published on Apr 18, 2015, Video shows what compliance means. An act of complying.. The state of being compliant.. The tendency of conforming with or agreeing to the wishes of others.. Compliance Meaning. How to pronounce, definition audio dictionary. How to say compliance. Powered by MaryTTS, Wiktionary


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Rockets vs. Thunder)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Tongue Twisted

Line of Duty on BBC. Soooo good!

Most often than not, I always want the bad guy -- or in this case woman -- to get away with it.


----------



## Were

Started watching Daredevil today.


----------



## twitchy666

*Man made Planet*

first look
just missed last few seconds, so can jump on the hourly repeat

designed for me. lots of things are.

Our planetary home's a garbage truck √

time for rebellion. Strong. self-propelled selfish population expansion addiction - a religion? Re-breed? Re-Breed?

Mum angry about messy kiddies making a mess. Scientists angry to politics. Lazy & stupid. Jail 'em all now. Laws need reshuffling by scientists. not by peopley-people hug & kissers. prefrontal lobe extraction for all politicians, although it had already been personally actioned by themselves.

I see mass destruction weapons perfectly exactly right for this world. Terminate politicians once we have all their home addresses.

Scientific war now. Green Army. Muscle.

Didn't learn about this at school, but my 4-year-old scientist obsession. plenty known. Geology should have been my career.
Physics, electronics, biology... bit of arithmetics taken onboard by sheer vast volumes of data to observe. All about money. Sad sector of humans. 
Boilogy (hehe) Biology databases for me to master and care for. Meat & plants...

portable device to clock fields of mammals by eartag, crops... illness, life duration... upload all farms to supermarkets... scidata


----------



## twitchy666

Tongue Twisted said:


> Line of Duty on BBC. Soooo good!
> 
> Most often than not, I always want the bad guy -- or in this case woman -- to get away with it.


umm... that gets a -200dB rating for me. flat

what was that early '80s policewoman thing? in countryside?? can't recall. Mrs someone's name was the title of it. in her funny-shaped hat with chessboard logo

I want original castaway show pioneered by Ben Fogle
to be re-made fresh

me on it

superior to biggy broer so sociallyeee


----------



## ourwater

[value=LTop]
ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Apr 21, 2017, President Trump's first 100 Days in office; Power outage cripples parts of San Francisco; Elizabeth Thomas found and reunited with her family.

[value=RBottom]
Sunken Secrets Level 13, MoBiGaffer, Published on Oct 9, 2016
Subscribe*Share*Like


----------



## ourwater

[value=LTop]

Charlie Rose, Senator Elizabeth Warren; 'The Promise', Senator Elizabeth Warren discusses her book, "This Fight Is Our Fight: The Battle to Save America's Middle Class." The Promise" with writer and director, Terry George, and actors: Christian Bale, Oscar Isaac, and Angela Sarafyan.


----------



## TryingMara

Fargo


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Frank Jr.


----------



## ourwater

Superstore, Spring Cleaning, Bo starts working at Cloud 9 to earn money for his and Cheyenne's wedding, plus Jonah tries to gain Glenn's approval.


----------



## ourwater

[value=LTop] ABC Nightline, Fri, Apr 21, 2017, Caitlyn Jenner On What Her Life Is Like Today; Narrow Escape From 2015 Mount Everest Earthquake Caught On Camera; Anna Faris Live-Tweets Life Behind The Scenes With Husband Chris Pratt [ value=RTop] Giorgio de Chirico en, George Lagdaris, Published on Nov 4, 2014 [value=LBottom] READ Taxes in America What Everyone Needs to Know 596035ae, fgdrfrgs, Published on Apr 7, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginormous Food: Louisville's Epic Eats


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Short Order Cooks


----------



## TryingMara

The Graham Norton Show


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Buffalo


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Teen Redeem


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Ggg Vs. Iron Chefs


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef Gauntlet: Nose to Tail


----------



## Paperback Writer

Netflix have offered me another free trial, so I'm going through the last two seasons of the Fresh Prince. They never came out on DVD over here, and I think there might still be a handful of episodes that I've never seen before. I've never actually seen how the show ends.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Clippers vs. Jazz)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Hungary


----------



## Fairydust

35 Diwrnod.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: All By Myself


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: That Darn Kid


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Nightingale


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Goin' The Extra Mile


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Last Kingdom


----------



## SouthWest

_The X-Files_ season 4 episode 2: Home - after more than 20 years this episode is still all kinds of messed-up.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

< Good Morning America, Mon, Apr 24, 2017, UN Ambassador Nikki Haley on the French election results; Trump's first 100 days: Plan for Mexico border wall; Caitlyn Jenner talks about 'The Secrets of My Life' > Tetris [&#127918; Nintendo NES], El Antro de Miguel, Published on Dec 28, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, Zero Larp Thirty, Linda is chosen as the winner of a contest, which allows her to spend the weekend inside the home that is used to film her favorite television show.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

< ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Apr 24, 2017, 10 Innocent Typos That Had Shocking Consequences, Americans Speak Out About Trump's First 100 Days in Office; More than 200 firefighters battle smoke and flames at apartment complex in Maryland; Astronaut Peggy Whitson holds records for longest time in space by an American > Planet Dolan, Published on Jan 28, 2016From expensive and embarrassing misprints to causing a spacecraft disaster, we count ten innocent typos that had shocking consequences!


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Soap Opera Party


----------



## ourwater

Nondenominational Christianity, Audiopedia, Published on Dec 13, 2015


----------



## ourwater

My Bizarre Experience Watching Cable News on Earth Day, The Big Picture RT, Published on Apr 24, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses the science marches across the nation this weekend and the future of climate policy under the Trump administration with Carl Pope of Inside Straight Strategies and formerly with the Sierra Club. Then, Thom talks to Bryan Pruitt of RedState and Isaiah Poole of People’s Action about the possibility of a government shutdown, and what the preliminary results of the French election mean for politics worldwide.


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed Rivals Let's Play [FR] #65, Kimiworld9, Published on Jan 22, 2014, Si tu veux pas manquer mes autres aventures abonne toi  (n'hésite pas à me suivre sur Twitter tout les infos sur la chaîne sont dessus)


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, Apr 24, 2017, Nancy Kerrigan Says She Never Got a Direct Apology from Tonya Harding; Tinder Users Are Looking for Love, According to New Survey; American Airlines Flight Attendant's Clash with Passengers Captured on Video


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, Good Girl Gone Bad, Avery arrives at school and learns that she's been left out of "ditch day."


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Apr 25, 2017, Prosecutors Say Former Tenn. Teacher Planned 'Audacious Scheme'; Kelly Osbourne opens up about her new memoir; Khalid performs 'Location' live on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

Worlds Most Durable Charging Cable? - Tested!, JerryRigEverything, Published on Apr 10, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Before and After


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Strange Bedfellows


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, GOP's Ken Buck: DC Corruption Worse Than Most Think, Rep. Ken Buck (R-CO) talks to Larry about his new book, 'Drain the Swamp,' and blasts both parties for a government system he claims is more corrupt than most Americans think, including committee chairmanships up for sale and pay-to-play deal-making.


----------



## ourwater

[823] NASDAQ sees record high, Boom Bust, Published on Apr 25, 2017, The Guardian pulls out of Facebook's instant articles and Apple news. Delta Airlines looks to Latin America for international growth. Greece seeks deal for bailout, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has the full story. NASDAQ sees a record high day, and Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo takes a look at what higher interest rates could mean for individual investors. After the break, we discuss the EU and U.S. free trade deal. The chaos in Venezuela led to GM closing its plant, which has now resulted in nearly 3,000 people being laid off from their jobs. Finally, Co-founder of PeakProsperity.com, Chris Martenson, joins us to talk a variety of topics including China being an automotive powerhouse.


----------



## ourwater

Removing Cable Terminator Locks without Terminator Lock Tool, Technook, Published on Apr 18, 2014, SUBSCRIBE and Share this video Removing Cable Terminator Locks without using an actual Terminator Lock Tool. In this video we made a homemade Terminator Lock tool use a fork and simply bending a fork, and breaking off in and outer prongs on 1 side of the fork.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Matthew Rhys On ‘The Americans,’ Keri Russell, & ‘Girls’, ‘The Americans’ star Matthew Rhys gets candid about life with his co-star and girlfriend, Keri Russell, his experience guest starring on ‘Girls,’ & what he learned from Sally Field. Plus, the Welsh actor gives Larry a lesson in accents and sound effects.


----------



## ourwater

Is your doctor too tired? Hospital shifts and your health (CBC Marketplace), CBC News, Published on Feb 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, The Laser-Inth, Bob and Gene travel together to visit the planetarium so they can attend the last rock-and-roll laser show being performed there.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Whiskey and Wings


----------



## Ai

Bob's Burgers


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, Chinga, Residents of a seacoast town in Maine are terrorized by a little girl and her doll.


----------



## rdrr

Hoarding: Buried Alive


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Apr 25, 2017, House Oversight Committee says former NSA chief Michael Flynn may have broken the law; Body camera video shows encounter between police and 5 black teens in Michigan; Michigan teen gets a special surprise after a bone marrow transplant.


----------



## ourwater

< NBC Nightly News, 04/04/2017 > Eli Pariser: Beware online "filter bubbles", TED Talk,TED.com


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Wentworth
~ Outsiders


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Jazz vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama: Law & Oracle


----------



## Tongue Twisted

ourwater said:


> The X-Files, Chinga, Residents of a seacoast town in Maine are terrorized by a little girl and her doll.


X-Files is one of my favourite shows. And that's one of the most memorable episodes. Possessed demon dolls *shivers*

I just watched Better Call Saul episode 3.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Next Iron Chef: Inspiration


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Vis à Vis Vis à Vis


----------



## millenniumman75

Local news - dog maulings, heroin overdoses, and thunderstorms......Dayton - April, 2017 :sigh


----------



## SouthWest

_Harlots_ episode 6, and _Silicon Valley_ season 4 episode 1: Success Failure


----------



## Aesandiril

X-Files


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Bulls vs. Celtics)


----------



## HumanDestiny

Doctor Who


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Here's to Future Days


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, New Book: Hillary Struggled to Understand Rise of Populism in 2016, One of the authors of the new book, "Shattered," details insider accounts of Hillary Clinton's doomed presidential campaign, including how Bernie Sanders and Donald Trump blindsided the candidate.


----------



## ourwater

Autism Treatment Strategies- Medication & Complimentary Interventions - CPC Presents, Community Psychiatric Centers, Published on Oct 14, 2016


----------



## ourwater

[808] Donald Trump's first 100 days, Boom Bust, Published on Apr 27, 2017, Exxon Mobil violated the clean air act more than 16,000 times and now faces a $21 Million fine. Donald Trump says he will hold back on pulling out of NAFTA for now, but what do his first 100 days in office look like, we discuss his poll ratings, and the promises he's kept and broken, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei and former U.S. Commissioner Bart Chilton discuss. After the break, we talk steel and the battle China faces with the west. Meanwhile, Cuba is now "google" land, as the company launches servers in the country. Car companies see the future as driverless and Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has the full story. Finally, we talk Bitcoin with Veritaseum founder, Reggie Middleton.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Apr 27, 2017, Teacher Gives Children an Opportunity to be Seen and Accepted; Shooter of Delaware state trooper killed while emerging from overnight standoff; United Airlines reaches settlement with passenger who was dragged off plane


----------



## ourwater

Tip for Preping Before Painting Objects | Dremel Tool, Pomchilla's Items, Published on Feb 16, 2013, Easy way to remove paint or means of sanding, rather than using paint thinner for those thicker based paints.Sometimes the Metallics , gold or silver, or any other dark color can be a difficult task to remove that has polycrylic varnish. Ever wanted to chance the looks of something you buy new or buy old well you can with a dremel


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, Stan Runs Away, Stan takes off in the woods following a heated argument with Avery.


----------



## ourwater

FMOD Adaptive Music Test, woff27, Published on May 16, 2015, Testing enemy distance parameter for my FMOD integration of the Unity Roguelike tutorial project. Full video and tutorial coming soon... BGM changes intensity based on enemy proximity and attacks. Multiple enemies takes the closest enemy's distance/intensity value. *Transitions for BGM etc. are not implemented yet, just testing things


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft]Good Morning America, Thu, Apr 27, 2017, Kids takeover 'GMA' on Take Your Kid to Work Day; Steven Mnuchin says tax plan to create 'jobs, jobs, jobs'; Mary Lambert performs 'Know Your Name' live. [TRight]FCC Labeling Requirements, Part 15 Radio Frequency Devices, FCCCERTIFICATIONS, Published on Oct 30, 2014, Informational video on how to properly label a device meeting the requirements of CFR 47, Part 15, Certified Devices, Radio Frequency.[TLeft]Good Morning America, Thu, Apr 27, 2017, Kids takeover 'GMA' on Take Your Kid to Work Day; Steven Mnuchin says tax plan to create 'jobs, jobs, jobs'; Mary Lambert performs 'Know Your Name' live. [TRight]FCC Labeling Requirements, Part 15 Radio Frequency Devices, FCCCERTIFICATIONS, Published on Oct 30, 2014 Informational video on how to properly label a device meeting the requirements of CFR 47, Part 15, Certified Devices, Radio Frequency.


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Compliance officer interview questions and answers, Maria Lumar, Published on Nov 13, 2013 [TRight] Game Boy Longplay [109] Marble Madness, World of Longplays, Published on Dec 20, 2013


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Adobe Acrobat Pro DC Sending For Signature and Adobe Sign, CCIT Software Training Group, Published on Oct 26, 2016, techtALK on Adobe Acrobat DC and Adobe Sign. Presented by CCIT Software Trainer, Chris Poole. [TRight] Secure your sensitive email with Office 365 message encryption, Published on Sep 29, 2016, Just about every organization has the need to communicate sensitive information through email within your org, with your business partners or with your customers. Theres no doubt that these email communications would greatly benefit from additional safeguards against either accidental or malicious disclosure. Learn how Microsoft Office 365 email protection solutions make it easy for you to mitigate the risk of sensitive email from being read by anyone other than its intended recipients. You also hear about a number of new enhancements to Office 365 Message Encryption (OME) and Information Rights Management (IRM) that are aimed squarely at helping your users protect sensitive email without hampering productivity.


----------



## SplendidBob

The handmaids tale. I imagine a bunch of the guys from the frustration forum would see it as utopian rather than dystopian tho


----------



## SparklingWater

^ same. Handmaids tale. omg soooooooooooo good.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

100 Days Into the "For-Profit Presidency", The Big Picture RT, Published on Apr 27, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses Trump’s first 100 days in office and whether he’s turned government into a business with Susan Harley of Public Citizen’s Congress Watch. Then, Thom talks to Rob Mariani of the Daily Caller and Vien Truong of Green for All about Trump’s plan to renegotiate NAFTA and California lawmakers moving forward with a single-payer health plan.


----------



## ourwater

Uncharted 4 Walkthrough - Chapter 14 - Join Me in Paradise (Playstation 4 Gameplay), TmarTn2, Published on May 14, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Trump 100; U.S. Tax Code; James Ponsoldt, President Trump’s foreign policy as the administration nears its 100-day milestone. Dennis Berman of the Wall Street Journal, Peter Coy of Bloomberg Businessweek, and Damian Paletta of the Washington Post. "The Circle," with James Ponsoldt.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Tainted Obligation


----------



## ourwater

Superstore, Cheyenne's Wedding, At Cheyenne and Bo's wedding, Amy and Jonah downplay their closeness, while Glenn tries to change Jeff's mind about layoffs.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Invasion


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] ABC Nightline, Thu, Apr 27, 2017, Pennsylvania Voters, Their Children Reflect on Trump's First 100 Days; Heath Ledger Doc Offers a Different Side of Late Actor; Heineken's Political Ad Gets a Very Different Response Than Pepsi's Ad [TRight], STANLEY Smart Measure Pro and App, Published on Aug 15, 2016, STANLEY Smart Measure Pro is a laser measuring device and app that work with your smart phone or tablet to capture real-time measurements including height, width, area or target location. Convenient built-in estimating function helps to estimate materials needed for projects.


----------



## Zatch

Cowboy Bebop


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Hypno-Germ, When Hypno-Germs invade Shake's brain, they put on a theatrical disaster in his head.


----------



## ourwater

Oculus Rift DK2 - Project CARS - Mclaren F1 @ Le Mans, RacingMachine, Published on Nov 10, 2014


----------



## ourwater

The Circus, The Resistance, How the Democratic Party is resisting Trump.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Roadtrippin' In Beantown


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Clippers vs. Jazz)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Broken Hip


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Point of View


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Gotta Grill!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Maneuvers


----------



## Folded Edge

The latest episode of The Leftovers, such a great show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Grilltastic!


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## twistix

Doctor who


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Bali


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Phuket, Thailand


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's New Girlfriend


----------



## SouthWest

_Samurai Jack_ season 5 episode 6: XCVII


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, 'Black-ish' Star Yara Shahidi & The NBA's First Female Scout Bonnie-Jill Lafl, 17-year-old actress Yara Shahidi, who plays Zoey Johnson on ABC's hit comedy 'Black-ish,' talks handling fame as a teenager, her future career goals, and Trump's America.


----------



## ourwater

See How Detectives Use Voice Analysis To See If A Suspect Is Lying, Discovery, Published on Feb 19, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Apr 28, 2017, North Korea fires test missiles;British authorities say they've foiled a terror plot; "Let it Fall" documentary offers an new look inside the LA Riots 25 years ago.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBA Basketball: Wizards vs. Celtics


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace (1959) The Going Away Gift, Dennis gets Alice a going-away present and hides it on Mr. Wilson’s closet shelf. Mrs. Wilson finds it and thinks it’s a gift for her.


----------



## ourwater

Need For Speed The Run (PC): Limited Edition Challenge Series [ALL PLATINUM], The Transporter: Gaming Edition, Published on Feb 21, 2017, We've beaten The Run, however there's more we have to do. Those Challenge Series aren't going to win themselves and those hidden cars aren't going to unlock by themselves.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America Sun, Apr 30, 2017, Behind the Scenes at the Radio Disney Music Awards; 'Watergate' reporters tell White House correspondents to follow 'the lies'; Hackers reportedly leak new episodes of 'Orange is the New Black'


----------



## ourwater

Tonight, Kids Without Dads


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Friend or Foe


----------



## ourwater

The Circus, Learning Curve, What has President Trump learned from his first 100 days in office? As Congress reconvenes, Mark McKinnon and John Heilemann head to Capitol Hill to find out. Mark Halperin is in New York City to get Wall Street's perspectiv


----------



## Vein

The Blacklist S2


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef Gauntlet: Sweet and Savory


----------



## Lohikaarme

Better Call Saul.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Jazz vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## thatsher

13 reasons why


----------



## IcedOver

I watched the last season of "Bates Motel" over the last few weeks, from On Demand and DVR. The whole season didn't turn out to be quite as good as I was hoping because of some shoddy plotting. It was still pretty okay. It's a (sad) sign o' the times that they made some very SJW changes to the plot of "Psycho" concerning its most iconic moment -- the Marion Crane murder. Instead of having it be a woman who does something really bad and gets a sort of comeuppance at the hands of Norman at his hotel, in this Marion is a sexually harassed black woman (Rihanna giving an absolutely terrible performance) who takes money from some "evil white men." She's being lied to by her white boyfriend Sam Loomis, who has a wife of whom Marion is unaware. Sam was the hero who took down Norman in "Psycho", but in this he's a cad, another "evil white man." They make it look like Marion is going to be killed, but she isn't, and she gets to leave unharmed with the money. It's Sam who gets knifed in the shower. It's cool that they changed it up, but the motivation behind it is so totally transparent.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Invest in Love


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Edwina


----------



## 8888

Finding Carter. Didn't even watch a whole episode before I fell asleep.


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, Looking for Mr. Goodbart, Bart gets in trouble on Grandparents Day at school and is forced to hang out with Skinner’s mother as punishment.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Apr 28, 2017, Trump's Best, Worst and Most Memorable Moments From First 100 Days; How Kentucky Voters Feel About Trump's Health Care Battle Now; Ellen DeGeneres Reflects on 'Coming Out' Episode 20 Years Later


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, Thelma & Louise Except Thelma Is Linda, Linda is forced to meet Mr. Frond when Louise gets herself in trouble at school.


----------



## ourwater

Will Trump Succeed in Repealing the First Amendment?, The Big Picture RT, Published on May 1, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom discusses thousands of people striking or protesting labor laws on May Day with Ryan Mosgrove of Young Democratic Socialists of America. Then, Thom talks to Shelby Emmett of Project 21 and Linda Benesch of Social Security Works about the Trump administration considering changes to the First Amendment and the New York Times’ latest column that questions climate change.


----------



## ourwater

Police shootout - Trooper Randall Wade Vetter - Texas Department of Public Safety, MrMikesMondoVideo, Published on May 13, 2013, Caution Graphic Audio and Violence Incident Details Cause of Death: Gunfire Date of Incident: Thursday, August 3, 2000 Weapon Used: Rifle Suspect Info: Convicted of murder


----------



## ourwater

< Good Morning America, Mon, May 1, 2017, Gunman kills 1, wounds 7 in mass shooting at a pool party in San Diego; Tornadoes, floods slam the South and Midwest; Chris Pratt opens up about 'Guardians of the Galaxy 2' > Thanks to the Children's Health Insurance Program, Car Insurance, Published on Mar 28, 2017, Thanks to the Children's Health Insurance Program


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Big Time Barbecue


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Trump 100; Clarissa Ward; Calvin Trillin, President Trump’s 100th day in office. Clarissa Ward, senior international correspondent for CNN. Calvin Trillin, a regular contributor to The New Yorker since 1963.


----------



## ourwater

Grey Gardens Before And After And After, Keith H., Uploaded on Jun 1, 2009, Here are photos of some of the rooms inside Grey Gardens and the conditions the Beales lived in before the raid in 1972 that threatened eviction from their home. There are before and after photos of the initial clean up in the 1970s and later photos of the renovation during the early 1980s after Washington Post Editor Ben Bradlee and his wife, journalist Sally Quinn, bought the estate from Edie Beale in 1979. FOR YOU CRITICS: PLEASE FORGIVE THE FEW TYPOS IN SOME OF THE SUBTITLES! I forgot to spell-check before completing this video to upload. ~Thank you


----------



## Folded Edge

13 Reasons Why - Episodes 3 and 4


HBO's The Leftovers - Series 3, episode 3. Still the greatest show I've watched in many years. Brilliant!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Rockets vs. Spurs)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Five Steaks and an Eggplant


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Like You So Much Better When You're Naked


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Dad ... Again


----------



## ourwater

Couples Swap Jobs For A Day • Ned & Ariel, BuzzFeedVideo, Published on Jan 14, 2017, “I feel like I’m getting the raw end of this deal.” Check out more awesome videos at BuzzFeedVideo!


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, May 1, 2017, Football Star Shows Simple Act of Kindness to Boy With Autism; Tensions continue to grow with North Korea; Deadly pool party shooting leaves 1 dead


----------



## EmyMax

GOMORRAH : The Series - Season 2 EP 7


----------



## ourwater

H1Z1 KotK 👑H1Z1 King of the Kill Duos & Fives Gameplay👑 H1Z1 King of the Kill PC Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

Backpacking Europe 2014 (4/7): Mikulov & Valtice, Czech Republic, Anthony Perez, Published on Dec 21, 2014, Off the beaten path in South Moravia checking out some castles, palaces and enjoying an authentic Czech experience. Subscribe and Check out my other travel videos!


----------



## ourwater

[828] BP spill related payments totaled $2.3 billion in first quarter, Boom Bust, Published on May 2, 2017, BP sees a nice profits in the first quarter, but the company turned around and shelled out those funds in Gulf Oil spill payments. Board members with Alitalia airlines begin the process that will lead to the Italian airline being overhauled. Boom Bust's Bust's Bianca Facchinei takes a look at the new bailout agreement for Greece. Meanwhile, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo dives into the compromise Air BnB is willing to make in several international cities. After the break, we review the multi-hundred dollar deal Angie's List is racking in. We also talk to David Henderson, research fellow at Hoover Institution about foreign corporate taxes and tax reform in America.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, May 2, 2017, White House targets Michelle Obama initiatives, big banks; Airline executives to testify on Capitol Hill; Jimmy Kimmel reveals son's heart defect


----------



## ourwater

Sniper: Legacy Official Trailer 1 (2014) - Action War Movie HD, Movieclips Film Festivals & Indie Films, Published on Jul 29, 2014


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, May 2, 2017, Four Countries Are on the Brink of Famine; Hillary Clinton breaks her silence on what led to her devastating loss; Authorities retract original statement on deadly shooting of high school freshman


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Jump for Bok Choy


----------



## SouthWest

_The Expanse_ season 2 episode 13: Caliban's War, and _Harlots_ episode 7


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Jazz vs. Warriors)


----------



## lovewillsetyoufree

13 Reasons Why.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Next Iron Chef: Resourcefulness


----------



## karenw

The Fast Show


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Perfect Little Accident


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Push


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Divided We Stand


----------



## Were

Daredevil 11th episode.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, May 3, 2017, FBI Director James Comey testifies about Clinton emails on Capitol Hill; Alton Sterling was killed by police in Louisiana last year, his family now calling for justice; 'The Last 100 Days of Diana' and her secret love life


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Line Of Duty
~ Wentworth


----------



## ourwater

my baby on muscle relaxers, april SOUCEY, Uploaded on Jul 21, 2010, my little girl having leg pains and they put her on a muscle relaxer. poor kids was stoned out of her mind. but i love this


----------



## ourwater

The Middle, Clear and Present Danger, Frankie searches the house for Axl's graduation gift.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Night


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, John McAfee Takes On US "Net Neutrality' Policy, Larry examines proposed changes to the Federal Communication Commission's 'net neutrality' rule with Cyber-security guru John McAfee. Then, the Trump administration hints at charges against WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, May 3, 2017, Texas cop who fatally shot teen fired, police say; Trump lobbies hard for GOP health care bill; Foreigner performs 'Feels Like the First Time'. #PIP Mass Effect 3 Multiplayer (Silver) Gameplay 342 HD, Mystical Gaming, Published on Aug 25, 2012, Mass Effect 3 Multiplayer on Firebase Vancouver, Website:


----------



## ourwater

172671294 by trulietrice, on Flickr, [829] Airline executives go before Congress, Boom Bust, Published on May 3, 2017, The divorce between the UK & the EU could prove to be costly, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has the story. Several major American airline executives go before Congress after a string of violent interactions in the friendly sky, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has the full story. RT's Marina Portnaya joins us to discuss the victory for homeowners at the hands of the Supreme Court. After the break, we discuss the amount of debt millennials face and how it could affect US economy. Finally, Hadley Heath Manning, senior policy analyst and director of health policy at the Independent Women's Forum to discuss the future of American healthcare.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, May 2, 2017, Video Shows Two Men Fighting on Flight from Japan to Los Angeles; A Desperate Plea for Help as Four African Nations Near a Famine Crisis; Will 'Despacito' be the Song of Summer 2017?


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Time to Drive a Stake Through the Heart of Neoliberalism, The Big Picture RT, Published on May 3, 2017, On tonight's Big Picture, Thom discusses the future of neoliberalism and a 21st century approach to economics with Kate Raworth, author of "Doughnut Economics." Then, Thom talks to Horace Cooper of the National Center for Public Policy Research and Charles Sauer of the Market Institute about the GOP's newest attempt to repeal Obamacare and FBI Director James Comey's comments on Wikileaks. [TRight] Economic profit vs accounting profit | Microeconomics | Khan Academy, Khan Academy, Uploaded on Jan 18, 2012 Difference between a firm's accounting and economic profit Watch the next lesson:


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, Crimes of the Art, Tyler enters the same art competition as Avery.


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Charlie Rose, John Dickerson, John Dickerson of Face the Nation discusses his interview with President Trump. [TRight] How to Prove Native American/Indian Ancestry, Ancestry, Uploaded on Nov 29, 2011, Join Ancestry's own barefoot genealogist, Crista Cowan, as she shows you the answer to this week's question: I believe my ancestor was Native American/Indian. How do I prove that?


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, May 3, 2017, Femicide: The Untold War; Part 1: Honduras, One of the Most Dangerous Places to be a Woman; Part 2: Women Battling Against Honduras' 'Machismo' Culture


----------



## ourwater

Curious George: Plays in the Snow and Other Awesome Activities!


----------



## Folded Edge

Canadian Brotha said:


> ~ Wentworth


Not seen this but I was a big fan when I was a kid in the '80s of the original
Cell Block H. It was pretty popular here at the time, great characters and it's legendary cardboard sets, when they would slam the cell doors, the walls would wobble lol >

Not sure if Wentworth is a remake or a continuation? I should check it out.


----------



## Folded Edge

Outcast - 2nd series. It is a bit of a slow burner, which I realise won't be to everyone's tastes but I'm still really enjoying it and the latest episode certainly got things going.


13 Reasons Why - watched the last of this last night. Certainly pretty heavy going at points but I thought it was a good series and certainly not an advert for suicide that I've read about in the press. I'mgladsoemthing like it exists.

Personally I had a pretty hard time at school but this thankfully was in the last days before mobile phones and social media. My heart really goes out to younger folk at school, especially the younger members of the forum. It certainly highlighted to me how much more difficult it is going through the school years with the added weight of social media / phones on their lives.
I certainly don't know how I would have coped with it.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Rockets vs. Spurs)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross's Inappropriate Song


----------



## twitchy666

*THE ... Truth About........*

you find this word fascinating.... (The) ? worth naming a series that way?

growing series.... the motorway? maths, space, bombs.. any others?

This episode: _Stress_ .. for toddlers only

below zero rating for me. something new & clever? ---

snakes, spiders...

How about a new episode: Humans! People!

This TV channel is 100% biased on social aspect of life.. happiness, glee. Kiss, cuddle, breeed! MummyDaddy deity?

Only crippling effect to me has been humans who prevent me from living properly by their _judgement_.>
* zero reason / excuse.* void existence. reject.

I want to handle dangerous animals & machines! much more cuddleable than any human.


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess

The iron fist


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Hook, Line and Sinner


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: How Insensitive


----------



## Folded Edge

Better Call Saul - Latest series, which has been short on dialogue but has still managed to be as good as the previous series. The story telling through visuals is self confidant and brilliant. It's still a really great drama. It's been great seeing the earlier inceptions of characters from Breaking Bad. Top stuff.


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, Closure, With the help of a police psychic, Mulder searches for his missing sister.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: L.I.P. (Local Indigenous Personnel)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, May 4, 2017, Ivanka Trump Under Fire for 'Women Who Work'; 'Rescue Me' star Denis Leary honors firefighters on International Firefighters' Day; En Vogue performs live on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] GOP Willing to Kill Americans For Tax Cuts To Rich Donors, The Big Picture RT, Published on May 4, 2017, On tonight's Big Picture, Thom talks to Dave McCulloch of Capitol Media Partners and Eleanor Goldfield of Act Out! about the House passing the GOP healthcare bill and Trump's announcement to relax enforcement of the Johnson Amendment, promoting so-called "religious liberty." Then, Thom talks to economist Alan Tonelson about the upcoming French election and how it reflects world views of neoliberalism. [TRight] Five Tips for Young Goal Keepers, Kevin Whelan, Published on Jul 20, 2014, Lucas Whelan, an award winning college bound soccer goal keeper offers five tips for young soccer players who have an interest in playing as Goal Keeper. He has watched years of elementry school level soccer and realizes that keepers can dramatically up their games by applying theses five tips. Most coaches at this level are field players and are not aware of these fundementals.


----------



## ourwater

Bloody Nose - Causes, Symptoms And How To Stop Nose Bleeds, What Is Nosebleeds, Published on Aug 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] [830] Puerto Rico declares a form of Bankruptcy, Boom Bust, Published on May 4, 2017, Bitcoin sees a record day, after more than tripling in value over the past year. Tough times for Puerto Rico, as creditors seek payment and coffers are depleted, the US territory declares a form of bankruptcy, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has the full story. The World Economic Forum kicks off in Durban, South Africa for the next 3 days, RT's Alex Mihailovich takes a look at the forum. After the break we talk about Apple's recent promise to give US manufacturing a $1 billion boost and the profit increase Volkswagen is seeing after cost cuts. Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei reports on the latest efforts by GOP members to undo financial regulatory laws such as Dodd-Frank Act. Finally, former US trade commissioner Bart Chilton joins us to talk the latest developments in Washington, DC, such as jobs and healthcare. [TRight] How to Use Quotation Marks | Grammar Lessons, Howcast, Published on Jul 7, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Sacred Ground, To save Kes's life, Janeway must test her own spiritual beliefs by undergoing the secret ritual of an alien religious order.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Folded Edge said:


> Not seen this but I was a big fan when I was a kid in the '80s of the original
> Cell Block H. It was pretty popular here at the time, great characters and it's legendary cardboard sets, when they would slam the cell doors, the walls would wobble lol >
> 
> Not sure if Wentworth is a remake or a continuation? I should check it out.


Friend from down under told me that it's a remake or based on an old series called Prisoner, not sure if that's the same thing but there was an American series called Oz which was an HBO male prison show and I feel like Wentworth is the female version down under, I quite like it. There was a 90's British women's prison drama I watched/liked too but oddly I've never cared for Orange Is The New Black, lol

Sidebar: What's your avatar?


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Tip Slip


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, May 4, 2017, GOP healthcare passes in the house scoring President Trump his first legislative victory; Prince Philip will retire from royal duties this fall; 7-year-old Anu shows off her pink prosthetic 'sports blade' to classmates in England


----------



## ourwater

Top 15 Best Banned Commercials Compilation, Nexus, Published on Nov 27, 2016


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Charlie Rose, David McCullough; Syrian Activists, David McCullough, author of "The American Spirit: Who We Are and What We Stand For." Noha Alkamcha; Yasmin Kayali Sabra, a co-founder of a Syrian humanitarian and development organization; and journalist Zaina Erhaim. [TRight] How to identify a potentially malicious phishing email, Grassroots IT, Published on Mar 1, 2015, Transcript: Hi. This is Ben from Grassroots IT. I just wanted to take a minute and walk you through the anatomy of a dodgy email. There's a lot of risk these days with emails arriving in your inbox, spam that's essentially carrying some sort of a malicious payload. It's dangerous in the sense that it will potentially risk installing some bad software or virus or malware ... something like that on your computer. What I've got here in my inbox as you can see is an email purporting to be from PayPal with a subject line which is really demanding my attention. I'm going to double click on that email so that we can see what's inside it. Now, the first thing we'll notice here ... Now, my Outlook has blocked these images loading. That's not such a bad thing by any means. I just want to step through a couple of the giveaways that this is not a legitimate email from PayPal. If you have a look up at the top here, you can see the address that the email has come from '[email protected]'. Now, you need to use a little bit of common sense here. 'PayPal.com' is actually PayPal's full domain name. If you received these emails purporting to be from Australia Post for example, which is one of the other common ones, you just need to use a bit of common sense. Maybe have a look and see what that supplier's legitimate domain name is, and you'll probably find that it is not going to be 'PayPal.cc'. That's the first giveaway. The next thing is I'm going to do is to scroll down my email a little bit here. In fact, what I might do is let it download the images so that we can see a bit more about what this is going to look like. You can see as it loads here, we've got some very legitimate looking graphics and layout in this email. "Your account PayPal has been limited". Now, let's just think about the actual grammar that's going into that sentence there, "Your account PayPal has been limited". It doesn't make a lot of sense, does it? It probably should be, "Your PayPal account has been limited". The next thing that I really want to focus on is if we have a look at the 'Log On To Your Account' button. You can see that right there. Now, if I hover my cursor over that ... I'm not going to click. I'm just going to hover. We can see a little window has popped up with the address ... the internet address that I would be taken to if I click on that button. You can see the address is actually 'www.Michaelamaru.com' I think it is. Now, that has nothing whatsoever to do with PayPal. Okay? What that is, is it's obviously somebody's website that has been hacked and some malicious code installed there in order to capture people who click on this link. As you can see, you hover your cursor over the button or the link, and it will show you in a little pop up window where that button will take you. Again, we're coming back to what the legitimate domain name or URL or internet address is for, in this case PayPal, and it is not 'Michaelamaru.com'. That's the really big giveaway there too, but you do just need to think about hovering your mouse there and checking out those things. Scrolling down a little bit, we're looking at some more strange grammar. Let's have a look. "Thanks for using PayPal. We sent you an email some time ago. We ask for your help to resolve an issue ..." etcetera. Now, there's some very strange grammar going on here. PayPal themselves ... a large company, with a lot of quality control would not be sending out an email that's written like that. These are the other clues that can give it away that this is not going to be a legitimate email. I'm sure we could find other examples further down here of why this is not a legitimate email, but that's enough for me. What would happen if you were to click on these links? You would probably find that your web browser would open to a webpage somewhere else. Certainly not PayPal ... somewhere else that would install some malicious software on your computer ... a virus for example, something to that effect, and you would then find your computer compromised. Keep an eye out for emails like this. Use a bit of common sense. The big giveaway here is what the legitimate domain name of the sender should be, and in this case with PayPal, it is certainly not 'PayPal.cc'. If you would like any assistance with potentially malicious emails, you can find out more over at.


----------



## ourwater

Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Freda, Master Shake finds love in a woman so perfect, it seems as if she were made for him.


----------



## ourwater

612, Damon Yrigollen, Streamed live on Jun 12, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Jazz vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where No One's Ready


----------



## Typhoid Mary

Please Like Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: With You I'm Born Again


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Shock to the System


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, What's Behind Trump's Call for a Government Shutdown?, Journalist and author Evan Thomas joins Larry for a look behind President Trump's tweets in support of a government shutdown this fall. Plus, a critique of the mainstream media's coverage of the Trump administration.


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] De Unge Moedre S17 E16 [TRight] How to Unlock Android Pattern or Pin Lock without losing data, Fahed Zaman, Published on Dec 15, 2016 How to unlock pattern lock or pin code on android without losing data, how to unlock android phone pattern lock without factory reset. Unlock Pattern Without losing Data: If you have locked out of the Android phone with pattern or Pin code, then simply follow the tutorial.


----------



## ourwater

Superstore, Tornado, The Cloud 9 staff contends with layoffs and an impending tornado.


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Microsoft Outlook 2016 Tutorial: Managing E-mail folders, Microsoft Office Tutorials, Published on Apr 9, 2016 [TRight] Social Anxiety #2 - Filing Cabinet, OneSingleFate, Uploaded on Mar 7, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, May 5, 2017, What the GOP Health Care Bill Means for Americans; 'Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2' star Michael Rooker says he doesn't like to rehearse; Three guacamole recipes for Cinco de Mayo


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Incubator


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] The GOP "Big Lie" Exposed, The Big Picture RT, Published on May 5, 2017, On tonight's Big Picture, Thom discusses the effects of the GOP health plan on children and education with Dr. Ajay Chaudry, leading scholar of childcare policies at NYU. Then, Thom talks to commentator Tim Cavanaugh and Valerie Ervin of the Working Families Party about the Republicans' "big lie" strategy and the Justice Department's decision to press charges against a protester who laughed during a hearing. [TRight] The Bourne Supremacy [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Deja Q


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, May 4, 2017, Mom Who Won Custody of 2 Kids Featured in YouTube Stars' Prank Videos Speaks Out; 'Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2' Cast on Getting into Character, Being Parents; This Brooklyn Cafe is Entirely Devoted to Avocados


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] [831] National unemployment rate drops to 4.4%, Boom Bust, Published on May 5, 2017, The debt crisis in Puerto Rico forces the US territory to file bankruptcy and now more than 100 schools are forced to shutter. It seems that Boeing and Airbus have new competition in the global race of aircrafts. Bart Chilton, former US commission trader talks about the unemployment rate dropping to a 10 year low. This as oil prices continue to fall, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei reports. After the break, the Australian dollar is leading the decline among commodity linked currencies and Johnson & Johnson lose a massive lawsuit in connection to Talc Powder. Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo reports on the World Health Organization as it looks to explore biosimilar drugs to help the world's poorest patients. SNC-Lavalin claims criminal charges is costing it foreign contracts, RT's Alex Mihailovich reports. [TRight]NES Longplay [461] Ganso Saiyuuki - Super Monkey Daibouken, World of Longplays, Published on Sep 16, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Kelly Rowland on Motherhood, Destiny’s Child, & June’s Diary, Kelly Rowland is all candor as she discusses the trials of being a new mom, a potential Destiny’s Child reunion, and her hopes for her young son. Plus, the Grammy winner on the status of June’s Diary, and whether they’ll be featured on her next album.


----------



## ourwater

Daily Focus / Meditation Tarot Reading for Saturday 5-6-17, Lives in Sync Tarot, Published on May 4, 2017, Hello! My name is Amber. I’m so happy the universe brought us together. I have been led to spread myself out further than my immediate area to help others grow, evolve, find value and remember their worth. I have always been clairsentient and empathic. For years I suppressed my gifts and one day during a meditation session, I was lead to put more work in to develop these gifts more…. I’m just obediently following my journey and now I’m here


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, May 5, 2017, 18 members of Penn State fraternity charged in connection with studen's death; Down to the wire in France before presidential election; Angella Reid, chief usher at the White House, fired.


----------



## Vanishing Dreams

The entire season 2 of sense8 in one day. That show is just amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Blindspot
~ Reign


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Heal Thyself


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And The Kickstarter


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Back To The Beginning


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Matches Made In Heaven


----------



## ourwater

Mackenzie's Raiders, Mackenzie's Raiders, Colonel Mackenzie, the commander of the 4th Cavalry Regiment at Fort Clark, Texas in 1873, receives secret order from President U.S. Grant to stop Mexican bandits from crossing the Rio Grande River into the U.S. or from returning to Mexico.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Sat, May 6, 2017, exas police officer arrested in connection with shooting of black teen; French presidential candidate Emmanuel Macron's campaign targeted by hackers; PetSmart's national pet-adoption weekend


----------



## ourwater

[yoputube]fByRLOM8WQw[/youtube]


----------



## ourwater

The Price is Right | 4-31-04, thewhammy83, Published on Apr 1, 2013, From April 31, 2004: Contestants bid to win Items and play a pricing Game for a Bonus prize.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, May 5, 2017, The Mysterious Case of Missing Couple Found Dead in Belize; Biracial Winner of 'Miss Black Univ. of Texas' Responds to Online Backlash; En Vogue Talks Brand New Music, New Tour


----------



## ourwater

Odd Mom Out, Staffing Up, Brooke and Jill go to a children's museum to observe nannies in their natural habitat. #PIP Adobe Sign – How to get signatures from multiple people, Adobe Document Cloud, Published on May 6, 2016, Learn how to get signatures from multiple people. It’s fast and easy to get documents signed. Learn more about Adobe Sign:


----------



## ourwater

Odd Squad, Happy Halfiversary/Good Egg Bad Egg, Happy Halfiversary - The agents celebrate an important milestone in their partnership./ Good Egg Bad Egg - The agents try to determine what kind of creature will hatch from an egg.


----------



## ourwater

Hill Street Blues, Gung Ho, Bates is upset at Coffey for getting her a stripper for her birthday. Belker and two rookie cops go undercover at an arcade. Several suspects are questioned about a deadly armed robbery.


----------



## ourwater

Why Self Published Authors Should NEVER Donate Their Books to Libraries, AaronClarey, Published on Aug 19, 2016, For the love of god, NEVER make your book available to libraries or academic institutions. You make them PAY for your books!


----------



## ourwater

Part II: Do doctors torture patients with CRPS?, dockirkpatrick, Published on Sep 12, 2012, You need not look hard to discover that some of the doctors at University of Texas Southwestern Medical Center are under Federal investigation for misconduct. The Dallas Morning News reports that the doctors are accused of having a "financial incentive" to commit fraud. Some university doctors might think they can do whatever they want under sovereign immunity limiting legal liability to a measly $100,000. This 3-part video series reveals substandard care of a young patient with severe complex regional pain syndrome (CRPS) by doctors at the University's Children's Medical Center, Dallas.


----------



## ourwater

[TLEFT] Submitting a Home Health Pre-Claim Review Request, PalmettoGBAEdu, Published on Oct 17, 2016, This video details the home health agency documentation requirements to meet home health medical necessity and skill needed in relation to the Pre-Claim Review demonstration. [Tright] Oz the Great and Powerful [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Getting an email certificate, Joe Hildreth, Published on Oct 10, 2012


----------



## ourwater

How to enable Email Encryption in Outlook 2013 or 2016, SuperSimple Howto Tutorial in Technology, Published on Mar 26, 2014


----------



## ourwater

The setting saved on this computer do not match the requirements of the network., Andrews Wirekoh, Published on Apr 23, 2012, This is what I did: -goto Network and Sharing Center, and click on Manage wireless networks (to the left under Tasks) -remove your network from the list


----------



## ourwater

Mediacom Commercials August 2016, Laurel Harris, Published on Aug 26, 2016, Warning - Your Satellite and Dish peeps may not get along?!


----------



## ourwater

Create your own CUSTOM SNAPCODE!, The Mike MC, Published on Oct 13, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Windows 10 - Some settings are managed by your organization - Windows Defender Exclusions list, RM support, Published on Oct 19, 2016, Windows 10 Some settings are managed by your organization Windows Defender Exclusions list


----------



## ourwater

► World of Tanks: 9.16 - New Swedish Tank and JagdPanzer E-100 - Patch 9.16 Update Review, DezGamez, Published on Sep 28, 2016, World of Tanks Strv m/42-57 Alt A.2 Review. World of Tanks Strv m/42-57 Alt A.2 Gameplay Review. World of Tanks JagdPanzer E-100 Gameplay Review. World of Tanks Patch 9.16 Update Review. World of Tanks 9.16 Patch Notes / Test Server.


----------



## ourwater

Russia Soon Deploys Super Sonic ICBM - Reason for US Concern, Israeli News Live, Published on May 7, 2017, Russia soon will deploy its not Hyper-sonic ICBM something that US anti missile defense could not stop and reason for concern among US Generals. Is this why the US seems to prepare for war with Russia and why a preemptive strike may be inevitable. The US hegemony of the world could be thwarted by Russia advancement in technology and this is something the US fears. every effort to justify anti missile systems around Russia has been on going for several years now and this may because of US intelligence in knowing this nightmare scenario.


----------



## ourwater

Bowling Secrets of the Pros 1, YourBowling, Published on Apr 6, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Bowling Secrets of the Pros 2, YourBowling, Published on Apr 6, 2014 #PIP ABC This Week, Sun, Apr 30, 2017, Guests: Reince Priebus, Robert Reich, Ann Coulter, Nancy Pelosi, Perry Bacon Jr, Kaitlan Collins, Jeff Mason


----------



## TryingMara

48 Hours


----------



## ourwater

Oskyldigt dömd, Acceptance, A former lawyer, now a law professor at a Swedish college, puts together a team of students to look into the case of a man who may have been erroneously convicted of a murder years before.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Jazz)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Moon Is Not Blue


----------



## TryingMara

The Graham Norton Show


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Chandler Crosses the Line


----------



## SouthWest

_Silicon Valley_ season 4 episode 2: Terms of Service, and _Samurai Jack_ season 5 episode 8: XCVIII


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Okinawa


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Fried Feud


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef Gauntlet: Classic Combos


----------



## ourwater

Deadly Women, DIY Orphans, For these women blood isn’t thicker than water. A teen sacrifices her family for an early inheritance; an obsession with Hollywood memorabilia leads a recluse to kill her parents; and a soccer mom’s social status is more important than her mother’s life.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Rockets)


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, Mom, Lies and Videotapes, Linda comes down with a nasty cold just in time for the Mother’s Day show at Wagstaff.


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] ABC This Week, Sun, May 7, 2017, Guests: Dr. Atul Gawande, Rep. Paul Ryan, Sen. Susan Collins, Cokie Roberts, Roland Martin, Sara Fagen, Steven Rattner, Matthew Dowd [Tright] PUBG! &#128019;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos PC Gameplay&#128019; Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Streamed live 18 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, Moho House, Moe helps Homer and Marge get back their mojo!


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

[831] National unemployment rate drops to 4.4%, Boom Bust, Published on May 5, 2017, The debt crisis in Puerto Rico forces the US territory to file bankruptcy and now more than 100 schools are forced to shutter. It seems that Boeing and Airbus have new competition in the global race of aircrafts. Bart Chilton, former US commission trader talks about the unemployment rate dropping to a 10 year low. This as oil prices continue to fall, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei reports. After the break, the Australian dollar is leading the decline among commodity linked currencies and Johnson & Johnson lose a massive lawsuit in connection to Talc Powder. Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo reports on the World Health Organization as it looks to explore biosimilar drugs to help the world's poorest patients. SNC-Lavalin claims criminal charges is costing it foreign contracts, RT's Alex Mihailovich reports.


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Good Morning America, Sun, May 7, 2017, French voters turn out for critical presidential election that could decide fate of European Union; Former Penn State fraternity member speaks out after fellow brothers are charged; DIY Mother's Day gift ideas [TRight] What Is Intellectual Property & Why Do I Care?, docstocTV, Published on Aug 27, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Eric Stonestreet On ‘Modern Family,’ Sofia Vergara, & Clowns, Eric Stonestreet opens up about the ‘Modern Family’ cast’s contract negotiations, their uproarious text chain, and trading places with Sofia Vergara in this wide-ranging interview. Plus, the actor on having Tina Fey for a teacher, and his past as a clown.


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Triple D Takes On Triple G


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 05.05.17, The Young Turks, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

24 Season 5, Day 5: 1:00 p.m.-2:00 p.m., President Logan reinstates Jack to CTU when he learns that the US - not Russia - is in danger. Jack captures and must negotiate with a scientist who helped Bierko open the nerve gas canisters. President Logan must decide how to handle revealing Walt's complicity to the public.


----------



## ourwater

Earl Weaver gets ***** vlud, Uploaded on Jan 23, 2007 Earl Weaver cusses out an ump after he gets thrown out of a game.


----------



## ourwater

The Circus, Looking Back and Moving On, An inside look at President Trump's first 100 days. Season finale.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Holistic pediatrician shares how parents can prevent autism and ADHD, Christine Lehmann, Published on May 6, 2017, In Episode 86, Christine chats with Dr. Debby Hamilton, a triple board-certified physician in pediatrics, integrative medicine and nutrition, about her book, Preventing Autism and ADHD: Controlling Risk Factors Before &After Pregnancy, which is the main focus of our conversation.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Old Yeller Dies


----------



## ourwater

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Cowabunga Classics


----------



## ourwater

Kids Are TrumpCare's Latest Victims, The Big Picture RT, Published on May 5, 2017, Big Picture Interview: Dr. Ajay Chaudry, New York University Robert F. Wagner School of Public Service & Steinhardt School of Culture, Development, and Education/Cradle to Kindergarten. As Republicans in Congress moves to gut Obamacare - are we watching the first volleys of the next class war?


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Health Care; VICE News Tonight; Tabitha Soren, Ed O’Keefe of The Washington Post and Sarah Kliff of Vox. A look at HBO’s first nightly news program, VICE News Tonight. Tabitha Soren, and a look at her new book "Fantasy Life: Baseball and the American Dream."


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Good Morning America, Mon, May 8, 2017, GOP Faces Backlash Over Health Care Bill; Fired Acting AG to Testify on Russian Election Interference; Student from Compton Shares How He Got Accepted into Harvard University. [TRight] Changing the Font Size and Color in your D47 Teacher Website, d47juliano, Uploaded on Feb 14, 2012


----------



## ourwater

[832] South Korean Economy, Boom Bust, Published on May 8, 2017, The French Presidential election resulted in a big victory for Emmanuel Macron, and a 6 month high for the Euro. RT's Simone Del Rosario, joins us from South Korea to discuss their economy as their presidential election quickly approaches. Back in the states, we talk with Danielle DiMartino Booth about the federal reserve, jobs report and FOMC. After the break, is Netflix and chill putting its investors on ice? Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo talks about a scandal involving immigrants and Native Americans that could rock Wells Fargo to its core. Finally, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei takes a look at several big name mergers that could make consumers take a double take.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: For Want of a Boot


----------



## ourwater

WoT T26E5 | 6.400+ DMG | 174.000+ credits - El Halluf, World of Tanks Replays, Published on Nov 13, 2016, World of Tanks T26E5 is tier VIII American premium heavy tank and game by SurpriseBatches. No wonder that he (or she) get Ace Tanker for this game. 6.400+ dmg is impressive.


----------



## ourwater

Is Trump Forcing Government Employees to Watch Fox News?, The Big Picture RT, Published on May 8, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Sam discusses a protester facing jail time and the future of the anti-war movement under the Trump administration with Medea Benjamin, co-founder of CODEPINK. Then, Sam talks to Dave McCulloch of Capitol Media Partners and Kymone Freeman of We Act Radio about the GOP healthcare bill and whether the Trump administration is asking government employees to tune in to Fox News.


----------



## ourwater

FROZEN - CENSORED (PART 2), CENSORED, Published on Jun 25, 2014, I censored Frozen. Again.


----------



## ourwater

CNN New Day May 8, 2017 CNN Show, Globalization News 2017, Published on May 8, 2017, CNN New Day May 8, 2017 CNN Show


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Human Error


----------



## ourwater

Battlefield 4™_20170502230301, Brhøm ËĐwïrd, Published on May 8, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Dexter, Talk to the Hand, Dexter realizes he must create a macabre tableau of his own.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, May 8, 2017, Former AG Sally Yates Testified That She Warned the White House About Michael Flynn; Suspect arrested in case of 9 random street shootings in Phoenix; Animal shelter finds homes for every dog and cat


----------



## ourwater

Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Multiple Meat, Shake discovers Meatwad's amazing power of replication.


----------



## ourwater

8 Reasons Why I (Almost) Switched to Sony from Canon for Videography & Photography, Caleb Wojcik, Published on Oct 12, 2016, A question that I am asked frequently is: “Sony or Canon?” First off, the fact that this is a common question is meaningful by itself. A couple years ago I almost never got this question, but Sony has been innovating with their mirrorless cameras like a madman.


----------



## ourwater

How to install a CCTV System in 10 minutes, [email protected], Published on May 10, 2014, Do it your self CCTV system installation.


----------



## ourwater

Stargate Atlantis, Harmony, Wanting to maintain diplomatic relations, Sheppard and McKay agree to accompany a precocious young princess on a rite of passage.


----------



## ourwater

The law on using CCTV (Closed Circuit TV) on your premises, Cordery, Published on Jul 3, 2015, Closed circuit TV (CCTV) and other surveillance systems are now commonplace in most businesses. Cordery lawyer, Gayle McFarlane, explains how using CCTV on corporate premises in the UK is subject to the Data Protection Act 1998 (‘the DPA 1998’) and the compliance issues to consider.


----------



## ourwater

Wake Up Weather - 5/9/17, VStv LLC, Published on May 8, 2017, We'll see more sun today but there is still a chance for a few rain showers. Here's Meteorologist Tyler Southard with your 'Wake Up Weather' forecast.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Jazz)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where They're Going to Party!


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Chosen People


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Redeemed Or Re-Chopped?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wentworth


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Thanks, Mom!


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King , How Macron's Election in France Will Affect US Foreign Policy, A former Obama State Dept. insider takes a look at what Emmanuel Macron's election in France means for right-wing nationalism & U.S. foreign affairs. Then, Richard Belzer details Wall Street's takeover of D.C. in his new book 'Corporate Conspiracies.' #PIP How to update your blu-ray firmware using the LAN method, Samsung Support USA, Uploaded on Apr 22, 2009


----------



## ourwater

Darkwing Duck, Easy Come Easy Grows, "Money doesn't grow on trees." But when it does, will the power of wealth distract Darkwing from his heroism?


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, May 9, 2017, Many Wonder If Comey Was Fired Because of What He Was to Uncover in the Russia Investigation; No criminal charges will be filed against engineer after deadly Amtrak crash in Philadelphia; Eastwood meets his newly adopted familyMany Wonder If Comey Was Fired Because of What He Was to Uncover in the Russia Investigation; No criminal charges will be filed against engineer after deadly Amtrak crash in Philadelphia; Eastwood meets his newly adopted family


----------



## ourwater

How to Install Prestige 2 Total Erase Whiteboard, Quartet Whiteboards, Published on Jun 11, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, May 9, 2017, Sally Yates Says She Warned WH About Michael Flynn; "American Idol" Returns to TV; "GMA" 2017 Summer Concert Series Lineup Announced. #PIP Windows 10 Dynamic Bluetooth Lock, Craig Bennett II, Published on Apr 7, 2017 In this video I will show you how to work the new Dynamic Lock feature on Windows 10. _-_-_-Please feel free to ask questions, and sub_-_-_


----------



## ourwater

iCloud 2017 Tutorial Apple iCloud, Technology for Teachers and Students, Published on Jan 9, 2017, Learn about the great online tools in the Apple iCloud suite, and see the basics of how to use them. iCloud is available to anyone who has an Apple ID, and it gives you features such as online cloud storage, a calendar, a contacts list, and much more.


----------



## bbrownleather

Star Trek: TNG


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Hunters, The Armory, A TV soundman is attacked by an unseen entity as the Ghost Hunters team investigates a haunted armory.


----------



## ourwater

Coding your own future: William LeGate at TEDxTeen 2014, TEDx Talks, Published on Mar 20, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Caretaker, While searching for a missing officer, Captain Kathryn Janeway and the crew of the Starship Voyager are swept 70,000 light years from home.


----------



## ourwater

What Did France Get Right That America Got SO Wrong?, The Big Picture RT, Published on May 9, 2017. On tonight’s Big Picture, Sam discusses the results of the French elections with economist Dr. Richard Wolff. Then, Sam talks to Bryan Pruitt of RedState and Zaid Jilani of the Intercept about the Trump administration defending its Muslim ban by citing a Jim Crow era case, and a right-wing media company acquiring more local TV stations.


----------



## ourwater

Sodium and Potassium Metabolism (Renin, Angiotensin, Aldosterone, and ADH), Strong Medicine, Published on Sep 22, 2013, A review of the normal physiology of sodium, potassium, and water. Major topics covered include the renin angiotensin aldosterone system, the hypothalamic pituitary adrenal axis, ADH (antidiuretic hormone), and the natriuretic peptides.


----------



## ourwater

The Middle, The Final Final, Axl misses his final college test.


----------



## ourwater

Improve Your Golf Putting With The Birdie 007 Laser, FortuneCookie45LC, Published on Nov 23, 2015, Just as lasers serve as aiming devices for our firearms, the application has been made to golf putting practice. Here is the Birdie 007 matched cased set...with use on the putting green.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, May 9, 2017, President Trump Fires FBI Director James Comey; 'American Idol' Returns to TV on ABC: A Look Back at Show's Legacy; 10-Year-Old Girl Describes Prying Open Gator's Mouth to Free Leg


----------



## ourwater

How to Survive a Breakup and/or Heartbreak -Teal Swan-, Teal Swan, Published on Jan 17, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The iPhone with 2 Screens, TechSmartt, Published on Jun 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Arkanoid all levels single segment (DOS version), art of game playing, Published on May 20, 2016, So I have finally beaten all levels in arkanoid. I decided to remove sound because my gf listened to some music in the background. Feel free to play your favourite track!


----------



## chessman6500

Danger Mouse, before that, Press Your Luck and Sanford and Son

"You Big Dummy!"- Fred G. Sanford (Redd Foxx)





Michael Larson- PYL Legend, $110237




SEE THIS EPISODE!


----------



## ourwater

US Preparing to Take Down Damascus, Israeli News Live, Published on May 10, 2017, The title may very well be provocative but the truth of the matter remains very real that the US is laying the ground work for removing President Assad from power.


----------



## ourwater

Real Florida Magazine Coverage of Washington County, Florida Flooding 8-22-13, thegouldingagency, Published on Aug 22, 2013, Real Florida Magazine coverage of 2013 Washington County flooding and subsequent road closures. Produced by Real Florida Media, a subsidiary of The Goulding Agency in Chipley, Florida. See more video clips, photos and interviews at and you can also listen to these interviews on FPTC radio, the voice of Florida Panhandle Technical College at www.FPTCRadio.com.


----------



## chessman6500

Blockbusters, Password Plus, Get The Picture






and heres your host of Get The Picture, the guy whose done three sets of cards in a row, Mike O' Malley!

Thank you Henry J!


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 05.09.17, The Young Turks, Started streaming 13 hours ago


----------



## chessman6500




----------



## ourwater

Canadian Museum of History | Ottawa Tourism, Ottawa Tourism, Published on Feb 1, 2017 Gorgeous architecture and world-renowned exhibitions convene to create Canada’s most-visited museum. Located on the banks of the Ottawa River — with a stunning view of Parliament Hill, the National Gallery of Canada, and downtown Ottawa — the Canadian Museum of History (formerly the Canadian Museum of Civilization) provides detailed insight into 20,000 years of human history. Let your eyes wander high into the sky as you take in the world’s largest indoor collection of totem poles, walk through impressive life-sized recreations of Canadian settlements over the past 1000 years, and sit back to enjoy a CINÉ+ film. Have your little ones in tow? Well, the museum is also home to the Canadian Children’s Museum, filled with hands-on games and exhibits.


----------



## chessman6500

Make The Grade, Child's Play

Make The Grade Theme






Robb Morris

Lew Schneider


----------



## ourwater

STAR WARS: The Empire Strikes Back Speedrun in 27 minutes and 42 seconds. (Game footage only), TheMadNadTV


----------



## chessman6500

Leave It To Beaver


----------



## funnynihilist

Newhart ep 101

Hilarious! Stephanie is so funny.


----------



## ourwater

How to Put ANY iPhone in Recovery Mode, Abdul Moiz Farooq , Published on Aug 28, 2013, This video shows you how to put your iPhone 5 or any other device in recovery Mode.


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace (1959) Dennis’ Garden, Dennis mistakenly raises Mr. Wilson’s dahlia bulbs and wins a first-prize medal.


----------



## chessman6500




----------



## ourwater

CNN Peter Beinart vs Alan Dershowitz, Dennis Prager over Israel Settlement UN Vote & Trump, LiveStreamTVNews, Published on Dec 22, 2016, HEATED Exchange over Israel vs Palestine in UN Vote and President-Elect Donald Trump Role. 12/22/2016 on CNN Tonight with Don Lemon


----------



## ourwater

Scrum V Live 201/04/15 Blues v Ospreys


----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Rockets vs. Spurs)


----------



## chessman6500




----------



## ourwater

Aligning Your Goals and Employees Goals by OPEN Forum, American Express OPEN, Published on Feb 19, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Here Comes Honey Boo Boo, She Oooo'd Herself, The big pageant is only a few weeks away so June puts her money-saving skills to the test to save for Alana's pageant fees. Alana meets with a new pageant coach and learns her hardest routine yet. Then, the whole family throws Chickadee a baby shower.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Sally Yates Testimony; French Elections; Carlos Ghosn, Karoun Demirjian of The Washington Post, and Matt Apuzzo of The New York Times. Emmanuel Macron's victory in the final round of France's presidential elections. Carlos Ghosn, C.E.O. of Renault-Nissan alliance.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Haste


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Randall Park on Success, ‘Fresh Off the Boat,’ & Kim Jong-un, Randall Park is on a roll. The ‘Fresh off the Boat’ star talks the unlikely success of the ABC comedy, how ‘Veep’ made a difference in his career, & why he didn’t expect to make it in Hollywood. Plus, ‘The Interview’ actor on connecting with Kim Jong-un.


----------



## ourwater

How to Start a Speech, Conor Neill, Published on Mar 11, 2012, Check out my TED talk (coming up to 400k views): "The Discipline of Finishing: Conor Neill at TEDxUniversidaddeNavarra"


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, May 10, 2017, FBI Director James Comey Fired; Calls Grow for Special Prosecutor for Russia Probe; Cast of Broadway's "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" Perform Live on "GMA."


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Don't Deceive Me (Please Don't Go)


----------



## TryingMara

Veep


----------



## chessman6500




----------



## ourwater

Traffic Ticket Dismissal - How To Get Yours Dismissed, TrafficTicketCrusher, Uploaded on May 3, 2011


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Golden Hour


----------



## ourwater

Undefeated Bahamut Chronicle, A Girl's Wish, Aired: 02/08/2016, Krulcifer reveals her painful past to Lux. In an act of sympathy, she decides to release him from their agreement and begins to prepare for her duel against Barzeride.


----------



## TryingMara

Criminal Minds


----------



## ourwater

Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Spacecadeuce, After awakening from months of hypersleep, the Plutonians are sent on a deadly mission by their new masters, the Mooninites.


----------



## ourwater

Dual Routers - Use Two Separate Internet Connections On Same Network, McInTEC, Published on Apr 26, 2011


----------



## Toad Licker

The Next Iron Chef: Integrity


----------



## ourwater

[834] Head of the U.S. Census Bureau suddenly resigns, Boom Bust, Published on May 10, 2017, Drama in the air and the airports seems to be an ongoing issue. During your next appointment with your doctor you may see an increase of gold around you. With the help of technology, Canadians are asking, if they are ready to go cashless, RT's Alex Mihailovich brings us the answer. Our next guest, Carrie Lukas, managing director of the International Womens Forum joins us to discuss the shared economy. After the break, we talk about the great day Bitcoin had as the U.S. dollar begins to fall after the news of the sudden firing of FBI Director, James Comey. The Eurozone labor market may not be what we all thought, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has the full story. Head of the U.S. Census Bureau suddenly resigns, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo looks into the reason behind the decision.


----------



## ourwater

Photographers stealing ideas & concepts | + FREE PHOTOGRAPHY CONTRACT TEMPLATE, Jessica Kobeiss, Published on Jul 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater

NEED FOR SPEED No Limits Android iOS Walkthrough - Part 323 - Fastlane: BMW M2 Coupe Ch4, gocalibergaming, Published on Feb 15, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Pirate radio station prompts residents to call the feds, LOCAL 12, Published on Jul 2, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Can Anyone Justify Trump Firing Comey?, The Big Picture RT, Published on May 10, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Sam talks to Dave McCulloch of Capitol Media Partners and Isaiah Poole of People’s Action about the Trump administration’s decision to fire FBI director James Comey, and Attorney General Jeff Sessions looking to start another war on drugs. Then, Sam discusses the GOP healthcare bill’s fate in the Senate with Michael Lighty of National Nurses United.


----------



## naes

I binged watched the entire first season of Below Deck Mediterranean yesterday xD. It was really good btw lol.


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Wake Up and Dream [1946] [TRight] State Of Emergency In Canada After Heavy Rain & Floods, News Today, Published on May 10, 2017, State Of Emergency In Canada After Heavy Rain & Floods state of emergency in canada after heavy rain & floods


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Shoeway to Heaven


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Blindspot
~ The 100


----------



## SouthWest

_Harlots_ episode 8 - I almost didn't watch the series, but I'm glad that I did.


----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Wizards vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: They Call the Wind Korea


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: It's a Long Way Back


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Will Survive


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Check-Up


----------



## mattmc

Hell On Wheels - Thirteen Steps

I really get now why some people dropped the show after season four. But I'll finish it for curiosity's sake.


----------



## ourwater

[835] Dakota Access Pipeline leaks 84 Gallons of Oil, Boom Bust, Published on May 11, 2017, The ride sharing app Uber may soon see more drama in court, as Europe's top court considers a major regulatory blow. Verizon sees a big victory in its winning bid for Straight Path. Lindsay France sits down with New York Times Best Selling Author, Chris Whipple, to discuss his new book, "The Gatekeepers: How the White House Chiefs of Staff Define Every Presidency." After the break, we talk about Snap Inc.'s slump with users and the Dakota Access Pipeline oil leak, that's left 84 Gallons on sacred land. Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei looks into the Bank of England and interest rates in the country. Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo joins us with a report on the risk of common pain killers and the relation to possible heart attacks. Finally, several beloved cartoons find a new home.


----------



## ourwater

Trump Wastes Taxpayer $$ on Fake News Probe, The Big Picture RT, Published on May 11, 2017, Sam discusses Trump’s commission to investigate voter fraud with investigative reporter and filmmaker Greg Palast. Then, Sam talks to Horace Cooper of the National Center for Public Policy Research and political commentator Doug Christian about the unpopularity of the GOP healthcare bill, and the fate of net neutrality under Trump’s FCC.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, May 11, 2017, White House and FBI on opposite sides; Shark warnings along the California coast; Science teacher and students make prosthetic arm for farmer


----------



## ourwater

How to Create a New YouTube Channel With The Same Email Address, RankYa, Published on Jul 25, 2014


----------



## ourwater

How to Free up iCloud storage space iPhone iPod iPad, iCloud full FIX, acguevara, Published on Aug 19, 2014, Managing your iCloud Storage, how to free up iCloud space, ho two avoid paying apple for extra iCloud storage, what to do when iCloud storage gets Full, how to clear space in your iCloud storage.iPhone 6 iPhone 6plus iPhone 5s iPhone 5c iPhone 5 iPhone 4S iPhone 4 iPhone 3GS iPad retina display iPad mini retina display, iPad 4 ipad3 iPad 2 iPad 1 iPod touch iPad mini iPad air Macbook pro, macbook retina display, iMac, OSX, mavericks, iCloud, macbook air, mac mini iOS 7 iOS 6 iOS 5 iOS 8


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Russia Probe and Comey's Firing Worse Than Watergate, Says Democrat Congressman, Larry examines the chaos and political fallout surrounding Donald Trump's firing of FBI Director James Comey, including comparisons to the Watergate scandal which brought down the Nixon presidency.


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Good Morning America, Thu, May 11, 2017, Police Thwart Teen's Potentially Deadly High School Attack; White House reacts to James Comey backlash; Celebrities offer their advice to the class of 2017 [TRight] WoT World of Tanks Gameplay Gast Replay IS3 Runde 342, 1337Blindgaenger, Published on Nov 5, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Comey Termination; Mike Schroepfer; Sally Bedell Smith, Margaret Talev of Bloomberg News and Phil Rucker of The Washington Post. Mike Schroepfer, chief technology officer at Facebook. Sally Bedell Smith on her book, "Prince Charles: The Passions and Paradoxes of an Improbable Life."


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, May 10, 2017, Breaking Down What Prompted FBI Director Comey's Firing And Its Aftermath; How 'Dance Moms' Star Abby Lee Miller Wants to Spend Her Time in Prison; Simone Biles' Response to 'DWTS' Judges 'Smiling' Comments Was Pure Gold


----------



## ourwater

Taxi PC Gameplay 4K 2160p, Jimmy Dali, Published on Aug 24, 2014, Taxi Developer: Excalibur Publisher: Merge Games, Excalibur Genre: Indie, Simulation


----------



## ourwater

0:00 / 11:29, Flash Video Meta Injection, creativecowofficial, Published on Mar 6, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Short-list and long-list variations | Excel data validation | lynda.com, LinkedIn Learning Solutions, Published on May 31, 2015


----------



## ourwater

me singing temporary home by carie underwood, MegaJordangirl, Uploaded on Apr 2, 2010, says it all in the title


----------



## chessman6500

Pop whats that horse doing in the kitchen?


----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Rockets)


----------



## mattmc

Digimon Adventure Tri. S01E05-E06


----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Family Favorites


----------



## Paperback Writer

Homeland S04E01

It's good to be watching the show again after all these years.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: There Is Nothing Like a Nurse


----------



## Methusa

The 100. It was an ok episode. THis season has been kind of lackluster.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Menage a Troi


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, March, 12, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Above post* Good Morning America, May 12, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Comey Termination; James Spader


----------



## chessman6500




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Celtics vs. Wizards)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## SunFlower2011

Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Girl Who Hits Joey


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Crazy for Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Chicago's Finest


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot.....epic episode.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Food Truckapalooza


----------



## SouthWest

_Samurai Jack_ season 5 episode 8: XCIX


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: False Profits


----------



## azaeroe

Serial Experiments Lain.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Of Moose and Men


----------



## ourwater

Trouble with Mr. Bean, Khaled Alfaris, Published on Sep 10, 2012, Laugh at Mr. Bean getting in all sorts of trouble


----------



## ourwater

How to trace a picture, part 1= Projector, Olivierr, Published on Feb 17, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, May 12, 2017, Trump takes aim at ex-FBI Director James Comey; leaked NSA tools used in worldwide cyber-attack; touching story of three boys destined to be raised by a woman they call mom.


----------



## ourwater

What’s the answer to fixing the U.S. health care system?, Fox Business, Published on May 12, 2017, Forbes Media Chairman Steve Forbes former investment banker Carol Roth on the ObamaCare death spiral, and the GOP health care plan.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Memorable Moms


----------



## ourwater

Trademark - How To Search A Trademark Name, Myra Reily, Published on Aug 29, 2012, How to search to see if a business name is Trademarked. Learn how to pick a good company name for your business and see if there is a Trademark on your company name and if it is a registered Trademark.


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Larry King Now, Kelly Osbourne On Family, Joan Rivers, and Her New Book, Candid as ever, Kelly Osbourne opens up about her past, her parents, and the downside of growing up famous. Plus, the bubbly Brit on why women should feel better about their private parts. [TRight]How Tor Users Got Caught - Defcon 22, Garrett Fogerlie, Published on Sep 5, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Best apps to keep track of receipts, The Kim Komando Show, Published on May 13, 2015, You don’t need to buy a special receipt scanner. When it comes time to budget or do your taxes, how would you like to have all your receipts in one happy place? Watch this clip from my show to see the best apps that not only let you scan receipts, they organize them for you.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Sun, May 14, 2017, North Korea Launches Ballistic Missile; Celebrating the Moms in our Lives; Royals Host Buckingham Palace Kids Party.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Hugs Rachel


----------



## ourwater

Wound Clip and Clean, atdove.org, Published on Jan 27, 2017, Megan Brashear, CVT, VTS(ECC), discusses proper technique for how to clip, clean, and flush minor wounds sustained by a dog after a dog fight. Wound irrigation solutions are briefly discussed.


----------



## ourwater

LI #2419: Aspen Slim Card Case With Magnetic Money Clip, LeatherImpressions Inc, Published on Apr 26, 2017, With its distinct, stylish stitching and durable top grain cowhide leather, this Aspen card case compactly holds your cards and cash. It has an external ID window, four credit card slots, one slit pocket for receipts or cash, and an external magnetic money clip.


----------



## ourwater

Going Online vs Going Retail, Business Rockstars, Published on Aug 31, 2016, When you are selling your product, what are the benefits of going retail vs online? Nate Holzapfel, Co-Founder of Mission Belt Co., gives pros and cons of going directly online vs going retail.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 5.12.2017, The Young Turks, Started streaming on May 12, 2017


----------



## ourwater

IT'S BROKEN! Glock 40 vs John Deere EXCAVATOR, MattV2099: Guns & Food, Published on Sep 4, 2016, The last glock 40 operations rendered the hi point disabled. This week I had an excavator (John Deere 120) at my house so I tested if the powerful machine could fix the glock 40. This is a next level operation. Don't try this at home. Click and watch if you need a tutorial on how to operate an excavator. And see the final moments of my famous Glock 40. The title of this video is: IT'S BROKEN! Glock 40 vs John Deere EXCAVATOR


----------



## ourwater

Waste Water Filtration - Water Supply and Treatment in the UK (7/7), ouLearn on YouTube, Uploaded on Jul 26, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace (1959) Dennis at Boot Camp, When Mr. Wilson’s nephew visits him in San Diego and gives him and Dennis a ride in his Navy truck, they inadvertently get brought back to the naval base.


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, May 14, 2017, The Firing of Director Comey; Guests: Nikki Haley, Mark Warner, James Clapper, Ken Starr, Laurence Tribe, Jonathan Karl, Pierre Thomas, Martha Raddatz, Alex Castellanos.


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: All-Star Moms


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior, Winter Wonderland, n the first challenge, the young chefs are split into teams of two and must replicate a gingerbread house.


----------



## ourwater

Hacked Sonoff WiFi Wireless Smart Switch+Netpie+IFTTT DO Button, บุญสันติ ตั้งอิสราวุฒิกุล, Published on May 29, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, May 30, 2016, Outrage Erupts After a Gorilla Is Shot and Killed at the Cincinnati Zoo; Computer Glitch at JFK Airport Causes Massive Delays; Trumpet Playing Teen Is on a Mission to Change the 'Taps' Stereotype


----------



## ourwater

Measuring for Pine Needles, Beginner's Guide to Lawn Care, Published on Mar 13, 2015 How to calculate how many pine needle bails to spread #PIP WoT Awesome Replays Ep. 521 - Last Shell 2 (IS-6, 6781 dmg, 9 kills), Hetherlum Productions, Published on Jan 28, 2016


----------



## gthopia94

Pix11 News.


----------



## ourwater

Poor Kids (Full Documentary) - Real Stories, Real Stories, Published on Feb 24, 2016, 3.5 million children are growing up in poverty in the UK. It’s one of the worst rates in the industrialised world and successive governments continue to struggle to bring it into line. Struggling & without a voice, 'Poor Kids' shines a light on this pressing issue.


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef Gauntlet: Five Ingredients


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior, Tag Team, The junior home cooks are given a mystery box challenge where they must cook a meal of their choice, which draws inspiration from their families.


----------



## ourwater

MIDIbox SEQ V4 and BLM16x16+X Prototype, ucapps, Uploaded on May 15, 2010, MBSEQ V4 remote controlled by my new Button/Duo-LED matrix prototype. The frontpanel hasn't been created yet, and it's difficult to push the mini buttons without button caps. But playing with this toy is already a lot of fun!  The BLM firmware is running on a dedicated PIC based core module and communicates with MBSEQ via MIDI. The optimized protocol is fast enough to achieve high refresh rates between 350 fps (if only a single line is changed) and 20 fps (if all 512 LEDs are changed).


----------



## ourwater

iStockESP Uploading Tutorial and Training espaws.com, Trendy New Videos, Published on Oct 6, 2014, Enterprise Submission Platform for Video Introducing ESP


----------



## ourwater

NFS Most Wanted 2012 : Speedrun any% - 2h53m28s, jv, Published on Dec 16, 2016, it shall be improved. later. frustrating game.


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior, The Muppets Take MasterChef, The young cooks face an elimination challenge and welcome two surprise guests who will join in the fun – Miss Piggy and Swedish Chef!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior, Pop-Up Restaurant, The remaining young cooks must prepare dishes for food critics, chefs and journalists at a temporary pop-up restaurant on the California coast.


----------



## Sherlocking

Greys Anatomy!


----------



## ourwater

How To Smoke Concentrates in a Dabbing Rig, Lex Blazer, Published on May 1, 2015, *Links to several of the tools in Description!*


----------



## ourwater

Miami Rights | May 10, 2017 Pt. 3 | Full Frontal on TBS, Full Frontal with Samantha Bee, Published on May 10, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Has Russia US Made A Deal: Syria for Ukraine?, Israeli News Live, Published on May 14, 2017, Has Russia US Made A Deal: Syria for Ukraine? well seems that way according to one Journalist writing for "News Front". But the article doesn't come without some resources of our own that may well indicate that the deal is real.


----------



## ourwater

10 CREEPY & Unknown Things Caught On Tape!, looknowtv, Published on Apr 22, 2017


----------



## ourwater

No Java No Flash Challenge - Can You Do It?, GEEKBLOGTV, Published on Feb 8, 2013, I asked you guys a while back if you could go one month without Flash or Java, but what I didn't tell you was that I was already in the middle of the challenge. Check out the video and see if I made it!


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Gulf Coast


----------



## ourwater

Traveling Australia 4K, Sander van Schie, Published on Apr 22, 2017


----------



## IcedOver

I'm re-watching the original "Twin Peaks" on my Blu-ray set in anticipation of the reboot (even though I am very apprehensive about that show). Just finished the first season. Some of the episodes I haven't watched since the late '90s, others not since they originally aired in '90-'91. I was obsessed with the show when it originally aired. Of course today it can't hope to have the impact it once did. It's still a good show, just time-dulled.


----------



## funnynihilist

Father Ted


----------



## blue2

funnynihilist said:


> Father Ted


Ha :high5 .


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bombed


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: House Arrest


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Prime Factors


----------



## ourwater

GG Presents: First time to the OB/Gyn - What to Expect, Gyno Gal, Published on Jun 30, 2015 Comment down below with your questions you want answered!, Open for Information about how often you should be getting certain exams done!


----------



## Crisigv

Border Security Canada


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, May 15, 2017, Washington Post reports Trump shared highly classified information with the Russians; US State Department accuses the Syrian government of new war crimes; 101-year old Verdun Hayes becomes the world's oldest skydiver


----------



## ourwater

OAuth and OpenID Connect for Microservices, Nordic APIs, Published on Oct 24, 2014, Jacob Ideskog - Twobo Technologies - 22/10/2014, Microservices present a new way of scaling API deployments, where each component is an island, performing a small but well defined task. These systems are quicker to develop and allow for a more agile way of working. As in most designs, security is not part of the original blueprint, which can lead to expensive and hard to manage security solutions. In this talk, Jacob Ideskog will illustrate how OAuth and OpenID Connect can be leveraged to created a unified distributed framework for Microservices. He will show how this can be used to deliver Microservices’ promise of agility and scalability while also ensuring security. The presentation was recorded at the 2014 Platform Summit in Stockholm, Nordic APIs second annual conference. This talk inspired a transcription blog post which can be read here:


----------



## ourwater

What's the proper response to the rising fascist movement?, The Big Picture RT, Published on May 15, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom Hartmann talks with Larry Cohen about a new bill in the US Senate that would expand employee-owned businesses. Then he talks with Kymone Freeman and Tim Cavanaugh about the rise of neo-fascists in America after a white supremacy march took place within 100 miles of the U.S. Capitol


----------



## ourwater

1200kV Circuit Breaker, John Breakmas Kerketta, Published on Sep 15, 2012, This Circuit Breaker is the highest rated circuit breaker in the world, only one unit is sufficient for three states of India. The engineers forgot to document (high quality video or stills) during its making and later asked me to make a film on the making of the circuit breaker. We had to understand how it was made and then with selective shooting, we made the film appear as if it had been shot in different phases during making of the circuit breaker. Scripted and directed by John Breakmas Kerketta. The engineering team was excellent and the film couldn't be possible without their full participation...commendable!


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, May 15, 2017, Penn State student's family to file wrongful death lawsuit; Miss District of Columbia wins Miss USA 2017; Jason Derulo gives a surprise performance at a Soul Cycle class #PIP Blitz Chess #461 with Live Comments Scandinavian, Chessexplained, Published on Jun 11, 2013


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] [837] Is GOP breaking from Trump?, Boom Bust, Published on May 15, 2017 Lindsay France sits with Bryan Pruitt, of RedState to discuss if the GOP is breaking from Donald Trump. Oil prices are on the rise after Russia and Saudi Arabia back an oil supply cut, RT's Alex Mihailovich has the full story. After the break, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei looks into the ongoing debt crisis in Greece. United Airlines has another problem on their hands after cockpit codes are released to the public, and speaking of security, an international malware hack has left millions of people around the world in crisis, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has the full story. [TRight] Girls can't stop laughing., Josh O'Rand, Published on Mar 7, 2013, Little sister can't stop laughing for no reason. Try to keep a straight face.


----------



## ourwater

Color Vision 2: Color Matching, Craig Blackwell, Published on Jan 14, 2013, The science of color is based on Color Matching, the ability to match any color using 3 basic colors, red, green and blue. Results of color matching lead through color space, to a color map called the Chromaticity Diagram. That defines a standard way to specify color, and is very useful for understanding how color works and color vision. Number 2 in series about Color Vision.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Caitlyn Jenner On Kris, Trump, & Her Surgery, Caitlyn Jenner joins Larry King for an in-depth discussion about her gender confirmation surgery, her sexual orientation, and the status of her relationship with her kids and Kris. Plus, the 'I Am Cait' star on trans rights, and why she's changed her


----------



## ourwater

EXEMPLARY ACTION! SAY WHEN! BATTLEFIELD 3 GAMEPLAY!, machinimarespawn, Published on Jun 29, 2013


----------



## ourwater

BMW M5 E39, 300 тыс км - жив ли пациент?, Sumy Racing Team, Published on May 11, 2017 Команда SRT обещала сделать тест-драйв дизельной BMW E39, и именно поэтому у нас сегодня на тесте BMW M5 в кузове E39 с двигателем S62B50. Автомобиль прошел 300 тыс. нелегких километров, при этом будучи машиной на каждый день. Удалось ли M5 сохранить свой боевой задор и былую прыть? Чем отличается БМВ M5 E39 от стоковой 39-ки? Какие проблемы с двигателем S62 могут поджидать владельца? Смотрите новый тест-драйв M5 от команды Sumy Racing Team. Как всегда, замеры 0-100, 0-200, 0-244, 100-0, 402 м.


----------



## ourwater

White Collar Crime - Lawyer Explains What to Do If You are Accused, visolaw, Uploaded on Nov 7, 2011


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, May 15, 2017, Penn State Fraternity Pledge Timothy Piazza's Family Called What Happened a 'Horror Show'; WH Denies Trump Shared Classified Information With Russian Officials; Normani Kordei on Dealing with Cyberbullying; Miss USA Winner Calls Health Care 'A Privilege'


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Wizards vs. Celtics)


----------



## ourwater

Secure your APIs using OAuth 2 and OpenID Connect, Nordic APIs, Published on May 16, 2017, Session held by Travis Spencer at PayEx and Nordic APIs event "Secure, flexible and modern APIs for Payments" event in Oslo, May 10th. Description:


----------



## ourwater

How to make a humidifier for your home with Ultrasonic Mist Makers, The House of Hydro Ultrasonic Mist Maker Supply, Published on Dec 13, 2013, How to make a home humidifier from Ultrasonic Mist Makers that will put all others to shame! #PIP Sonic the Hedgehog 3 and Knuckles [Longplay], HFPlaythroughs, Published on Apr 28, 2012, Played and recorded by: NTom64


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Leftovers 
~ True Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross and Monica's Cousin


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, May 16, 2017, Intelligence Community Reacts to Report of Trump Leak to Russians; Researchers discover 'link' between North Korea and global cyberattack; Sara Bareilles, cast of 'Waitress' give surprise performance


----------



## ourwater

3:10 to Yuma (4/11) Movie CLIP - Ben Wade, Captured in Bisbee (2007) HD, Movieclips, Published on Mar 7, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; Susan Wojcicki; Tina Carr, Jonathan Karl of ABC News; Gillian Tett, U.S. managing editor at the Financialt Times; and republican strategist Ed Rollins. Susan Wojcicki, C.E.O. of YouTube. Tina Carr, director of the Rory Peck Trust.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Fresh Prince S06E24 - That was a great ending. :cry I've loved this show from a young age, so it feels bittersweet to have finally seen every episode. I actually thought that there were a few weak episodes around the middle of S6, so it's probably best that it ended when it did and went out on a high.

Homeland S04E07 - Cheeky cameo appearance at the end there. :O


----------



## ourwater

2016-06-09_231757 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Homeland, The Star, Security forces close in on Carrie and Brody. As Saul plans a last ditch rescue operation, Brody struggles to find redemption. Season finale.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: If/Then


----------



## ourwater

[838] Airline regulations and healthcare, Boom Bust, Published on May 16, 2017, Warren Buffet dives back in for more Sirius XM stock. Karin Agness, Senior fellow, Independent Women's Forum joins us to talk about airline regulations, healthcare and more. Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei brings us a study on IMF & parental care. After the break, we talk OPEC and Iran regarding extending oil supply cuts and if North Korea is responsible for the recent international cyberattack. Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo has the full story on Ford Motor company cutting jobs in hopes of helping its stock. Finally, Trinity Chavez looks at a booming business of driver assistance.


----------



## ourwater

PUBG! 🐓Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos Squads PC Gameplay🐓Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Mr. Pickles, Where Is Mr. Pickles?, Mr. Pickles gets dog-napped as a gang of bounty hunters race to collect the bounty on his head.


----------



## ourwater

STUDY ABROAD VLOG: YORKSHIRE, ENGLAND, readbyzoe, Published on May 18, 2016, Pride and Prejudice and chocolate? Thanks, Yorkshire! Thank you so much for watching! Remember to follow me on social media (links below) to stay up to date


----------



## ourwater

How To Bond a Metal Box with a Self Grounding Clip, Sparky Channel, Published on Aug 3, 2014


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Junior: Mac and Cheese, Please!


----------



## ourwater

Richard Wolff: A Labor Manifesto for the Global Left, The Big Picture RT, Published on May 16, 2017, On tonight’s Big Picture, Thom Hartmann talks with Economist Richard Wolff about the rise of progressive movements from Melenchon recently in France to Jeremy Corbyn and Bernie Sanders here at home. Then he talks with Dave McCulloch and Isaiah Poole about the recent fallout of President Trump’s disclosure of classified intelligence and whether this means he is mentally unfit to run the oval office.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Air Crash Investigation Japan Airlines Flight 123 Haneda Airport to Osaka - Air Facts documentary, Air Facts, Published on Sep 18, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Partner Testimonial: Brunel University, Across The Pond, Published on Sep 8, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Conductive and Sensorineural Hearing Loss Deafness for USMLE, the study spot, Published on Jun 15, 2015, Conductive and Sensorineural Hearing Loss and deafnes for students preparing for the USMLE. CONDUCTIVE HEARING LOSS DEAFNESS


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Trump Reportedly Considers Staff Shake up; Will It Make a Difference?, Weeks of negative press reportedly has Donald Trump considering a West Wing purge. Larry examines the issue with Bill Clinton's former Chief of Staff. Then, a look into reports that NATO is scrambling to 'Trump proof' the president's upcoming visit.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Bacon Boys


----------



## ourwater

The Whispers, Hide & Seek, As John pursues his mission, Claire looks into his identity; Drill keeps playing a dangerous game.


----------



## ourwater

Wireless Bluetooth Landline Phone Adapter - 10m Range, ChinaBootik, Published on Dec 10, 2013


----------



## ourwater

OUTRUN (C64 - FULL GAME), Zeusdaz - The Unemulated Retro Game Channel, Published on Nov 13, 2014, Zeus presents Out Run (un-emulated) for the C64, a true classic from the golden era of c64 gaming which must not be forgotten alongside the software house and all programmers that were involved in making this game.


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation, Homebodies, Grissom and Warrick get the case of an old woman found mummified in her closet. Sara and Nick arrive to investigate a breaking and entering to find a ***** teen.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, May 16, 2017, New York Times reports Comey memo says Trump asked him to end Flynn investigation; New warning involving teenagers and caffeine; Farleigh Dickinson's class of 2017 gets huge surprise at their graduation ceremony.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Wentworth
~ True Blood


----------



## ourwater

How to automatically mount ntfs partitions in Linux, Geotech , Published on May 4, 2015, In this tutorial I describe how to setup your Linux system in order to mount ntfs partition during boot automatically


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respect, Wed, Oct 7, 2015, Mark Halperin and John Heilemann lead focus group conversations with undecided voters in Iowa and New Hampshire and their take on Democratic presidential candidates Hillary Clinton and Bernie Sanders on “With All Due Respect” on Bloomberg Television.


----------



## ourwater

Holding The Line For Another DNR Assault: Ukraine's Failed Ceasefire (Part 2), VICE New, Published on Jul 29, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Elvenar Gameplay On Khelonaar With The MGN 5, John M, Published on Jan 13, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Alien 1979 Behind the scenes documentary , James Jacob, Published on Jun 12, 2016, In deep space, the crew of the commercial starship Nostromo is awakened from their cryo-sleep capsules halfway through their journey home to investigate a distress call from an alien vessel. The terror begins when the crew encounters a nest of eggs inside the alien ship. An organism from inside an egg leaps out and attaches itself to one of the crew, causing him to fall into a coma. Get a copy of the Alien Quadrilogy before Alien Covenant is released!


----------



## ourwater

Golf Rangefinder Tutorial, golfrangefinder, Uploaded on Jun 29, 2011, This video demonstrates how a rangefinder works and the special features of Leupold GX models.


----------



## ourwater

THE MOST HAUNTED PLACE ON EARTH! - Waverly Hills Sanatorium Paranormal Investigation Documentary, Dan Oshier Productions, Published on Sep 22, 2016, Fortunate to be able to produce my first documentary at Waverly Hills Sanatorium!.....Aerial Views and Ghost Hunting at Waverly Hills Sanatorium, known by many as "One of The MOST HAUNTED PLACES ON EARTH". Waverly is known world wide to be FULL of History & Paranormal Activity...


----------



## ourwater

Top 10 Must Have iPhone Apps, sakitech, Published on Jan 10, 2015, In this video I will share Top 10 Must Have iPhone Apps for your iOS Device. In this video, we are using an iPhone 6, but these apps will work for any iPhone version.


----------



## ourwater

Here's what an Amber / Tornado / Flash Flood / Dust Storm Alert Looks & Sounds Like on an iPhone, Peter Genovese, Published on Mar 9, 2015, Here's what an Amber Alert looks and sounds like on an iPhone 4s. An Amber Alert is a child abduction alert system. Expand the description below to read how I was able to be ready to record this alert and what exactly an AMBER alert is.


----------



## ourwater

DOOM Gameplay Walkthrough Part 6 1080p No Commentary DOOM 4 2016, RabidRetrospectGames, Published on May 15, 2016, DOOM Walkthrough. This is DOOM Walkthrough that covers the DOOM 4 2016 Full Game with All Missions up to the ending.


----------



## ourwater

[Tleft] The Middle, Fight or Flight, Axl plans to spend the summer in Europe with Kenny. [TRight] $50 Fake MacBook Pro vs $1,500 MacBook Pro, Jonathan Morrison, Published on Mar 8, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, May 16, 2017, Trump, Russian Officials' Meeting, Comey Memo Has White House Doing Damage Control; Jason Derulo on Diving into the Fashion World, Why He's Not Afraid of Spotify; 'Roseanne' Cast Reuniting for ABC Reboot


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Spurs vs. Warriors)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Next Iron Chef: Ingenuity


----------



## Paperback Writer

Homeland S04E09

That was a great episode. So much tension. And then that ending! Sheeeeeit.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Girl with No Name


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: It Happened One Night


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The 100
~ Blindspot 
~ True Blood


----------



## SouthWest

_Silicon Valley_ season 4 episode 4: Teambuilding Exercise


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot season finale.....nice!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Cavaliers vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Monica's Boots


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama: The Honking


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Going, Going, Gone


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: There Will Be Bloody Marys


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters Fingerprints Busted HD!, yateshr4, Uploaded on Nov 28, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Home Maintenance & Repair Tips : How to Test Your Smoke Detector, expertvillage, Uploaded on Jan 6, 2009, Testing a smoke detector involves climbing up a secured stepladder, hitting the test button on the device and holding it down until it sounds the alarm. Discover ways to wire a smoke alarm to all other smoke warning devices in a home with tips from a home repair specialist and remodeling contractor in this free video on home improvement.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, May 18, 2017, Inside Robert Mueller's Role as Special Counsel; Fmr. Fox News Chairman Roger Ailes is Dead; Pippa Middleton Prepares for High-Profile Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And The Upstairs Neighbor


----------



## Greys0n

Handmaid's tale new tv show, it's very interesting


----------



## WhaleAndWasp

Breaking Bad. Third time watching the whole series.


----------



## ourwater

The Fight to Remove Religious Phrase on U.S. Currency, PJ Media, Published on Jan 23, 2016, A lawsuit has been filed for the removal of “In God We Trust” on money. According to a federal appeals court, you have a right to wear unearned military medals. Should veterans be upset? Also, the Rams are returning to L.A. on this episode of Up or Down.


----------



## ourwater

Receipt Hog App How It Works - ReceiptHog Review - GuideToCouponing - Guide to Couponing, GuidetoCouponing, Published on Aug 20, 2014


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Gutting Renewable Energy Is Not Putting America First, The Big Picture RT, Published on May 18, 2017, Bryan Pruitt, RedState & Doug Christian, Political Commentator. Axios is reporting that as part of this plan 2018 budget plan Donald Trump wants to cut the Energy Department's renewable and energy efficiency program by nearly 70%. This is a strange proposal from a President who supposedly wants to create jobs. The Energy Department's renewables program generates the best bang for its buck of any federal R & D program and has played a key role in the current boom in clean energy. Renewable jobs now outnumber fossil fuel jobs 2.5 to 1 - with the solar and wind industries growing 12 times faster than the entire US economy. How is this America First?


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, Howloween 2: the Final Reckoning, Bennett and Ellen overhear Stan talking!


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Quo Vadis, Captain Chandler


----------



## ourwater

What is Voltage Drop?, Daniel Sullivan, Published on Feb 21, 2011, In-Time Electrical Training — An explanation of the what voltage drop is, with a hands-on example.


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior, The Semi Finals, The Top Four are in for a sweet challenge, as they recreate a chocolate molten lava cake to perfection.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] What is SOCIAL COST? What does SOCIAL COST mean? SOCIAL COST meaning, definition & explanation, The Audiopedia, Published on Nov 1, 2016, What is SOCIAL COST? What does SOCIAL COST mean? SOCIAL COST meaning -SOCIAL COST definition - SOCIAL COST explanation. lcr8F33Xgb0 yvBmGeO77S8 . [TRight][840] US Household debts hit record high in first quarter, Boom Bust, Published on May 18, 2017, GM is halting sales in India as the company looks to leave the South African market. Brazil is once again involved in a political crisis as markets brace. Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo reports from the White House, where Colombia's President Juan Manuel Santos meets with Donald Trump. Residents of Greece head to the streets for a nationwide strike as they look to end evermore austerity, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has the story. RT's Alex Mihailovich has an update on the stalled Trump NAFTA renegotiations. After the break, SiriusXM is said to be in talks to acquire Pandora. Lindsay France sits down with Danielle DiMartino Booth, author of "Fed


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One in Massapequa


----------



## ourwater

*old*


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] 10 Unsusual Siblings You Won't Beleive Exist, TheRichest, Published on May 7, 2016 [TRight]https://youtu.be/DrkSq6as8pc,NurseCredentialing, Published on Mar 19, 2013, All healthcare professions, including nursing, rely on traditional continuing education which measures knowledge by class hours and simple testing. The American Nurses Credentialing Center (ANCC) is the first to call for more rigorous skills competency testing (show/does vs. knows how). The ANCC Nursing Skills Competency Program (NSCP) is the only credential that independently validates nurses successfully completing an ANCC-accredited skills comptency course are able to perform the skill in a practice setting. Learn why validating skills competency is valuable to patients, employers, nursing educators, regulatory bodies, and medical device manufacturers. www.NursingCompetency.org


----------



## ourwater

[How To] Add Subscriber Alerts to YouTube Stream | Subscriber Notifications for YouTube (Sub Alert), KRNG Henis, Published on Nov 28, 2016, [How To] Add Subscriber Alerts to YouTube Stream | Subscriber Notifications for YouTube (Sub Alert) In this video, I will teach you all how to add subscriber notifications to your YouTube or Twitch livestream! This will be a great way for you to shoutout those new viewers who come to your channel and subscribe while you are streaming!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

10 Best Foot Massagers 2017, Ezvid Wiki, Published on Dec 16, 2016


----------



## ourwater

*pozdě*

US Coalition Strikes Pro Syrian Forces Near Jordanian Border, Israeli News Live, Published on May 18, 2017, The US has confirmed that their coalition forces did in fact target a group of pr-Syrian fighters near the Syrian Jordanian border close to Iraq. Israeli News Live had covered this before that the US and British forces were operating in this area and may have plans to target Damascus.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Second Opinion


----------



## ourwater

iStock Search Tutorial – Getting to the Good Stuff, iStock, Published on Nov 5, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Ben Falcone On Fatherhood, Melissa McCarthy, & 'Bridesmaids II', Ben Falcone — who brought us hysterically funny films like 'Tammy' and 'The Boss' — opens up about the good, bad, and "weird" parts of being a dad alongside his wife, fellow comedic powerhouse Melissa McCarthy.


----------



## ourwater

MasterChef Junior, Finale, In the last cook-off of the season, guest judges Wolfgang Puck and Martha Stewart join, as the two finalists prepare a three-course meal from scratch.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Love Turns You Upside Down


----------



## ourwater

Thierry Rautureau: "What's Left in Your Fridge?" | Talks at Google, Talks at Google, Published on Jan 9, 2017, Top Chef Masters competitor Chef Thierry Rautureau teaches you how to utilize your leftovers and get the most out of your groceries.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mail Call, Again


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, May 19, 2017, Green Day Opens the 'GMA' Summer Concert Series; Woman killed after car plows into Times Square; Joe Lieberman emerges as FBI frontrunner


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Name That Kitchen


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline,Thu, May 18, 2017, Special Edition: Within Reach; Hollywood exec's mysterious illness that led to a hand transplant; Hollywood exec's road to recovery after hand transplant


----------



## ourwater

[841] Brexit vs. Greece, Boom Bust, Published on May 19, 2017, Four automakers settle Takata airbag claims for $553 Million. Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei takes a look at the big gains Bitcoin is seeing despite losing crypto dominance. Experts say Canada isn't prepared for a nuclear crisis, RT's Alex Mihailovich has the full story. After the break, we take a look at the American student college debt. Finally, Lindsay France sits down with Marshall Auerback, research associate at the Levy Economics Institute about Greece and Brexit.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Luck of the Bundys


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Fair Trade


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Hypnosis Tape


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Chick and the Duck


----------



## ourwater

Independent Living for older people (full version), EssexCountyCouncil, Published on Aug 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Sat, May 20, 2017, Pippa Middleton Weds James Matthews; Trump arrives in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, for his first foreign trip as president; Man accused of trying to enter the cockpit of an American Airlines flight en route to Hawaii


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks 5.19.2017, The Young Turks, Started streaming on May 19, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Imposing uniformity vs mutual recognition - David Coburn MEP, Published on Jul 7, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Breaking the Arkanoid high score at Barcade, Zack Hample, Published on Mar 2, 2017, On February 19, 2017, I road-tripped with a few friends from New York City to New Haven, Connecticut, to break the Arkanoid high score at a place called Barcade.


----------



## ourwater

The Perfect Human Diet - Trailer


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Spurs)


----------



## ourwater

New! State Submits Bill to End Fed's control on Money 2017, ilver Report, Published on Feb 23, 2017, Alabama makes move to end the Federal reserves stranglehold on Money. Using Gold and Silver as money. ending the federal reserve scandal. the war of the states on federal reserve


----------



## ourwater

Dog With A Blog, The Truck Stops Here, Tyler gets a summer job on a food truck.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lt. Radar O'Reilly


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] North Korea Doesn't Fear US Threats, Israeli News Live, Published on May 21, 2017, North Korea launches yet another Ballistic missile. Seems Kim Jung Un has no fear of the US. Sanctions on Syria effect children really badly [TRight] Elliptical Workout Tips & Tricks | Fitness How To, POPSUGAR Fitness, Published on Jun 6, 2013, Elliptical trainers are a gym favorite. Not only is this cardio machine joint friendly, but it is also super versatile. You can go forward and backward, work your arms and legs, or focus on your core. Here are some tips to get the most out of this machine for your next elliptical workout.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Deluge


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Sun, May 21, 2017, President Receives Warm Welcome in Saudi Arabia; Royal Family Comes out for Pippa Middleton's Wedding; Stars Prepare for the Billboard Music Awards.


----------



## Fever Dream

Doctor Who


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Margaret's Engagement


----------



## ourwater

Microscope Tutorial - Detailed Version, mesacc, Published on Aug 14, 2012


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, May 21, 2017, One-on-One with White House National Security Advisor Lt. Gen. H. R. McMaster; Guests: H.R. McMaster, Ben Sasse, Jason Chaffetz, Elijah Cummings, Matthew Dowd, Keith Ellison, Christopher Ruddy and Stephanie Cutter.


----------



## SouthWest

_Supergirl_ season 2 episode 20: City of Lost Children, and _Archer_ season 3 episode 5: El Contador


----------



## ourwater

Storing ice melt, TheTimeSpiders, Published on Feb 18, 2014, How to store ice melt, Once you open the bag its a use it or lose it kinda product


----------



## ourwater

How to fool a GPS - Todd Humphreys, TED-Ed, Published on Jun 26, 2013, Todd Humphreys forecasts the near-future of geolocation when millimeter-accurate GPS "dots" will enable you to find pin-point locations, index-search your physical possessions ... or to track people without their knowledge. And the response to the sinister side of this technology may have unintended consequences of its own.


----------



## ourwater

PUBG! 🔴Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos Squads PC Gameplay🔴Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, ONE_shot_GURL, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Screamer


----------



## ourwater

[TRight] Overheated Neutral, Gordon Fox, Uploaded on Apr 20, 2009, Houston Home Inspector discusses Overheated electrical wiring on service panel [TLeft] time lapse of trip from phoenix to Denver and back, azchris1979, Published on Jun 2, 2014, Time lapse of my trip to Denver. This is both ways. I ran out of power for the gopro, so I didn't get the whole thing like I planned.


----------



## ourwater

European Best Sniper Squad Competition 2016, World Armies, Published on Nov 3, 2016, U.S. Soldiers and soldiers from various nations demonstrate their skills, day firing, during the European Best Sniper Squad Competition at the 7th Army Training Command’s, Grafenwoehr training area, Bavaria, Germany, Oct. 26, 2016. The European Best Sniper Squad Competition is an Army Europe competition challenging militaries from across Europe to compete and enhance teamwork with Allies and partner nations. . Video by Christoph Koppers


----------



## ourwater

Types of Earthing System for Electricity Supplies (UK), John Ward, Published on Aug 20, 2014, The three main types of earthing for mains electricity supplies to buildings in the UK. TT, TN-S and TN-C-S.


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America: Ultimate Bar Food: Flay; Anderson vs. Morimoto; Majumdar


----------



## ourwater

Slow internet, noise on your home phone? Use a multi meter to check it., Bill Eaglerunner, Published on May 23, 2014, Could be a high resistance in your phone wiring. How to check phone line resistance with an ohm meter. Reading resistance values to find and repair loose and bad contacts.


----------



## ourwater

Encrypt files using AxCrypt, Encrypt files using AxCrypt, Published on Apr 27, 2016, This video shows how to encrypt files using AxCrypt. For best quality please view in 720p.


----------



## ourwater

Power Yoga for Weight Loss & Belly Fat, Beginners 20 Minute Workout at Home, Total Body Routine, PsycheTruth, Published on Aug 30, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Microsoft Access 2016 Tutorial: A Comprehensive Guide to Access - Part 1 of 2, Sali Kaceli, Published on Mar 4, 2017


----------



## ourwater

The Simpsons, Dogtown, After Homer's court case results in the value of canine life being greater than that of human life, dogs in Springfield begin to have more influence.


----------



## mattmc

Hell On Wheels - Gambit

At this rate I doubt anyone will have a happy ending on the show


----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, Paraders of the Lost Float, In light of rain being forecasted the day of the Bog to Beach parade, Teddy tries to persuade Bob to participate in the float contest for an easy victory.


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Commonly found mint errors you will encounter coin searching, Coin Opp, Published on Nov 25, 2016 Comment, email or private message me any questions or suggestions for videos on coins. Don't forget to like and subscribe so we can build the community and stay in touch! [TRight] Swedish Stridsvagn - STRV 74A2 aka STEVE - Wot Blitz


----------



## ourwater

US Mexico Border Wall Bids To Stop Illegal Immigration Causing Controversy (Full Compilation), kytekutter, Published on Mar 31, 2017, US Mexico border wall bids are causing controversy as some agree with the president that we need to protect our national sovereignty, while some others think it's better to build bridges rather than walls.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

"Dear White People". I didn't have high hopes for it but ended up enjoying it, so..


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Celtics vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Gotta Grill!


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The End Is the Beginning Is the End


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Walking On a Dream


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Der Tag


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Projections


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, May 22, 2017, Chaos after reports of explosion at Manchester Arena; Retired General Flynn's refusal to testify; O.J. Simpson may have a chance at early parole


----------



## ourwater

Theater movies on all devices ipad iPod android samsung galaxy all devices, Tweakz Rus, Published on Apr 18, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, May 22, 2017, Trump Visits Israel on 1st Foreign Trip as President; Billy Bush Speaks Out About "Access Hollywood" Video; A Closer Look at Pippa Middleton's Wedding.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Warriors vs. Spurs)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bottoms Up


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: She's Killing Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sleeping Monster


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Junior: Grillin' and Chillin'


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Grill Game


----------



## Williamsmith17

I don't remember the TV show name but I was watching Discovery channel.


----------



## SunFlower2011

Impractical Jokers - laughter is the best medicine!


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Celtics vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, 05/23/2017, World News Tonight With David Muir, 05/23/2017


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] 8 Ways to Spot a Fake New 100 Dollar Bill, LuxuryKidz, Published on Nov 6, 2013, These are 8 ways you can spot a fake 2013 100 dollar bill. [TRight] [842] Trump's Budget Proposal, Boom Bust, Published on May 23, 2017, The debt crisis in Greece may not see help anytime soon. How would you fare if interest rates jumped and expenses skyrocketed, RT's Alex Mihailovich takes a look at the numbers around the world. European stocks rise as Eurozone economic activity hovers at a 6 year high. Back in the states, Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo reports on the Supreme Court of the United States as it limits the locations of patent lawsuits. After the break, we discuss the diesel probe that has car manufacturers concerned, and several popular clothing retailers are closing their doors, but where does that leave the young consumers? Peter Schiff, CEO of Euro Pacific Capital joins us to discuss the Trump administrations budget cuts to some of the highest demand programs in America.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Are Trump's Controversies Hurting GOP Agenda?, Donald Trump attempts to reset his presidency with a well-choreographed trip overseas. But, will the controversies at home plaguing his administration affect the agenda of Republicans in congress? Rep. Marsha Blackburn (R-TN), joins Larry with her take.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Joey Speaks French


----------



## twitchy666

*Secrets of SuperElements*

TV can teach me stuff I didn't know at school

too late for me to have a job in science I loved.
Should've got into chemistry, biology, geology. instead of my physics, maths, electronics & programming

everything's gone ahead of me.
Seems being involved in anything important has a huge demand on dazzling social status personality. Anyone not featuring on TV or in movies bigtime, famous, leaves them on scum heap forever.

Screen media is religion, above all else.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Want You With Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Dragon's Teeth


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Good Morning America, Wed, May 24, 2017, Did Manchester Bomber Salman Abedi Act Alone?; Billy Bush Opens up About Life Since "Access Hollywood" Tape Release; "DWTS" Finalists Reflect on Their Family's Influences and Blossoming Romances in the Ballroom. [TRight] 5 minute chess #551: IM Greg Shahade vs GM Farinata, Greg Shahade, Published on Mar 23, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Sight, Out of Mind


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, May 24, 2017, 7 people under arrest in connection to Manchester attack; CBO releases report on the cost of health care reform; Pope Francis urges Trump to fight climate change


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace (1959) Community Picnic, Mr. Brady and Tiny, an employee at his store, challenge Henry and John to compete against them in the sporting events at an upcoming community picnic.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, May 23, 2017, Manchester concert terror attack survivors describe chaos, helping others; Search continues for Manchester bomber's possible ISIS connections


----------



## ourwater

How Republicans Will Get Rich Throwing Millions of Americans off Healthcare, The Big Picture RT, Published on May 24, 2017, Thom Hartmann talks with Greg Palast about the recent move by the Supreme Court that declared certain congressional districts in North Carolina unconstitutional and unfair to voters. Then a Big Picture Rumble with Julio Rivera and Travis Korson about the swindle from the GOP called “Trumpcare”, the war on drugs in America that targets minorities, and Comcast threatening legal action against net neutrality defenders.


----------



## ourwater

Taking Fun Online Tests, Kelli Maple, Published on Oct 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Dennis Lehane on His Writing Process, 'Shutter Island,' & New Books, New York Times bestselling author Dennis Lehane details his distinctive writing process, which has brought the world remarkable tales like 'Mystic River,' & 'Shutter Island'. Lehane also talks his newest novel 'Since We Fell,'.


----------



## ourwater

Tetris Remix Compilation~, SparklyChainsaw, Published on Aug 29, 2013


----------



## ourwater

NEED FOR SPEED PS4 Episode 125: I GOT THE NEED FOR SPEED, cris_swag21 [MYG], Streamed live on Dec 24, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children Something Larry This Way Comes


----------



## SouthWest

_Twin Peaks: The Return_, Part 3; and _American Gods_ episode 2: The Secret of Spoons


----------



## Maslow

American Crime, season 2.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Estelle Dies


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Map Of You


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: All-Burger Meal!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Genesis


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Ghost Adventures.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Toad Licker said:


> *Star Trek: The Next Generation*: Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker

^Hehe

NBA Playoffs (Cavaliers vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the East German Laundry Detergent


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Man on the Moon


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Get Up, Stand Up


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

The Simpsons

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Ping Pong


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: None Like It Hot


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Change for a Buck


----------



## momentsunset

1 litre of tears


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Cadilab

Chuck


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Model Apartment


----------



## mattmc

The Blacklist: The Djinn

Not what I was expecting from the episode title. This show definitely manages to surprise.


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Past and the Furious


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: BBQ Legends


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Worst Best Man Ever


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: All Beefed Up


----------



## SouthWest

_Supergirl_ season 2 episode 21: Resist, and _American Gods_ episode 3: Head Full of Snow


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Big Time Barbecue


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Souvenirs


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Post Op


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Big Time Barbecue


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Phoebe Hates PBS


----------



## sprinter

River Monsters Series finali


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: All Burgers 2


----------



## markydgph

Goblin - a Korean Drama Series. To be honest, it just boosted my depression and anxiety. I loved the series though it raised more questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hot Lips and Empty Arms


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: All Burgers 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Last Words


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Long Goodbye


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Best Friend's Mistake


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Musical


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Unicorn


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Dreadnought


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Birthday Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Old Lady


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: We Gotta Get Out of this Place


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I'm Winning


----------



## thatsher

I just finished Prison Break. I feel so sad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Snail Snafus


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: An Ugly Turn


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Two Dads


----------



## karenw

The Life Swap Adventure


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Change of Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together


----------



## SouthWest

_American Gods_ episode 5: Lemon Scented You, and _The Handmaid's Tale_ episode 1: Offred


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Light That Failed


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: In Love and War


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Change Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Collective


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Day Off


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Nickname


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Winning a Battle, Losing the War


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The M*A*S*H Olympics


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Grill Game


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Friends in All Places


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Lonely Among Us


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Balancing Act


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Heavy Meddle


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Forbrydelsen


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Patient 4077


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Tea and Empathy


----------



## ShySouth

Watching the latest Prison Break episode.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Neighborhood Knockouts


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Reign


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Honey, I Blew up Myself


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: U.N., The Night and the Music


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Student


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Tuscaloosa Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Dirty Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Best Of The West


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Dynamite Desserts


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Dynamite Desserts


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## SouthWest

_Supergirl_ season 2 episode 22: Nevertheless, She Persisted


----------



## That Random Guy

I don't have cable.

The last series I binge watched was Lemony Snicket's _Series of Unfortunate Events_.


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Sacrificial Clam


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Occurrence


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Al Goes Deep


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Kelly Knows Something


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: A Taxing Problem


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fear The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star: Auditions


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Case Study


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Bring the Pain


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Into You Like a Train


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Rockstar Chefs


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Life After Death


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Death Wish


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Phoebe's Uterus


----------



## ourwater

Susan Nolan teaching an Orton Gillingham lesson with a dyslexic child, AlexEverettmedia, Published on Nov 22, 2013 #PIP Reading From A Database


----------



## ourwater

Calculating Numbers on a Rental Property [Using The Four Square Method!], BiggerPockets, Published on Nov 9, 2016


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Germ Warfare


----------



## ourwater

Photoshop Elements - Crop and Resize for Printing, Karen Brockney Photography, Published on May 5, 2012, Learn about aspect ratios and crop and resize your images for specific print sizes. #PIP Blocked Blacklisted AT&T LG G Vista D631 Fixed! (IMEI Repair), MN Mobile Guy, Published on Apr 21, 2015


----------



## ourwater

US is closing in on Damascus, Israeli News Live, Published on Jun 6, 2017


----------



## ourwater

[852] Is Infrastructure easy?, Boom Bust, Published on Jun 6, 2017 The upcoming British elections have global stocks slipping. Tech giants are showing the world they too can hit the $1,000 a share mark. Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo takes a look at the bitter sweet battle between US & Mexico. After the break, the Philippines announces it will no longer send workers to Qatar and they are not the only country taking such a stand. The lead tainted water crisis in Flint Michigan continues, but one public official is coming under fire for using a racial slur to blame one group of residents. Former US trading commissioner Bart Chilton joins us to discuss Trumps' infrastructure promise. #PIP Fellowes Saturn 2 95 Laminating Machine, melissaaggie98, Published on Aug 17, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Atlanta votes on recording studio restrictions, *FOX 5 Atlanta*, Published on Jan 17, 2017


> The Atlanta City Council is refusing a recording studio from being built in the wake of several complaints about serious crime and noise where some of those shops are located. At one point during the discussion, things even turned personal.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Thanks for the Memories


----------



## ourwater

Has Trump Perpetrated the Biggest Con Ever on the GOP?, The Big Picture RT, Published on Jun 5, 2017


----------



## ourwater

The Dark Knight Hospital Explosion, Javilex2525, Uploaded on Jun 13, 2010


----------



## ourwater

CNN 6 June 2017, The News The Fresh Stories, Published on Jun 6, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Much Too Much


----------



## ourwater

*Futurama*, A Taste of Freedom,


> Dr. Zoidberg's exuberant celebration of Freedom Day makes him Public Enemy #1.


----------



## ourwater

CELEBRITY VIP DISNEYLAND TOUR!! AlishaMarieVlogs, AlishaMarieVlogs, Published on Feb 25, 2017, AHH!! We got a celebrity style VIP *Disneyland* tour!! Thank you Maker Studios for setting this up for us! It was a MAGICAL day!! xo -Alisha Marie


----------



## ourwater

*Intervention*, Ed and Bettina


> Add a Plot »


----------



## ourwater

How to draw animals trees and house Easy tutorial for Kids with template, *KIDS lOVED*, Published on Jun 4, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Watermark ink Black Anti-forgery Watermark ink White Anti-forgery Ink, Sublimation Machine Manufacturer, Published on Aug 25, 2012, After being printed, the paper has the same effect as watermark paper. Due to its low cost and the watermark design can be easily identified below light source without any special apparatus, it has been widely applied in printing certificates and manuals.


----------



## ourwater

ADT Residential Home Camera and security - LIVE FEED - Personal vehicle, COUNTRY JEDI


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Blue Plate Fate


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the French Kiss


----------



## ourwater

Frenzy Air Force One Hacking Scene - Transformers-(2007) Movie Clip Blu-ray HD, CoolestClips4K, Published on Jan 21, 2017, *-Transformers*-(2007) Movie Clip Blu-ray HD -IMDb Movie Info:


----------



## ourwater

Thumbnailer, colombiawebs, Uploaded on Sep 10, 2011 #PIP Mod Organizer #5 - Profiles, Gopher, Published on Aug 24, 2014


----------



## ourwater

How To Clean Battery Acid Corrosion Out Of a Toy / Flashlight / Tool, *DANDLINC*, Published on Mar 28, 2014, In this video, I show how easy it is to use common household baking soda to neutralize battery acid so common in our toys and tools. Enjoy and thanks for watching. #PIP


----------



## ourwater

How to Export Outlook 2010 Contacts to Gmail, *howtechoffice*,


> Published on Mar 30, 2013 Learn how to export Microsoft Outlook contacts to Google mail.


 #PIP Internet scam schemes, spam websites, email and links & online spam make money schemes, Start & Grow Your Business [Token]


----------



## ourwater

*Dropping a Product Line*


----------



## ourwater

*later....*


----------



## ourwater

How to Boot into Safe Mode On Windows 10 (3 Ways), Niyas C, Published on Aug 23, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Windows 8 Installation and Configuration, *CareyHolzman*, Published on Nov 1, 2013, In this video I detail the complete installation process of Windows 8 on a new drive, including drivers, updates and software. This is the operating system installation for this previous gaming PC build:


----------



## ourwater

How to Turn On YouTube Channel Notifications, Amy *Schmittauer*, Published on Jan 27, 2016, Make sure your subscribers know when your video goes live! This is how you activate YouTube channel notifications.


----------



## ourwater

Math 6 M4 S3 1 Values of Common Angles, *Ravi Somayajulu*, Published on May 30, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Greater Tater


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr The Young Turks LIVE! 06.06.17, *The Young Turks*, Started streaming 17 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Lucky Day


----------



## ourwater

Roseanne, Party Politics,


> Jackie and Roseanne plan a house-warming party for Jackie's new home, and attempt to hide it from their Mom. Roseanne invites Darlene home for the weekend with the agenda of getting David and Darlene back together. D.J. goes through a rebellious period, skipping school and enlisting Darlene's help to cover for him, making Roseanne determined for find out what he is up to. Fred pursues Jackie after their one-night-stand.


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Newt finally musters up the courage to talk to Ripley, then this happens!, *ZepherosFossil*, Published on Feb 27, 2016,This poor girl has been so traumatized by those Aliens, then Ripley goes and does this... [Tright] What Affects Health Insurance Premiums?, *Michael Suhany Insurance, Published on May 10, 2016*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Fallon, 2015/02/29 Steve Martin


----------



## ourwater

Kate & Allie, Love Thy Neighbor,


> Kate fakes interest in front of the woman who broke up with her neighbor, who thinks Kate is serious.


----------



## ourwater

Tecumseh High School Girls Soccer vs. Clinton 3/28/2017, *Thomas Goodman*, Published on Apr 16, 2017,


> Tecumseh 3 vs. Clinton 2 - 3/28/2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer


----------



## ourwater

New Lets play need for speed, *Puppydog362*, Streamed live on Sep 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

*Ghost Brothers*, Poasttown Elementary School


----------



## AffinityWing

Bojack Horseman


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Tell Me Sweet Little Lies


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: None Like It Hot


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Life Lines


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: Bolognesed and Confused


----------



## ourwater

*Dog with a Blog*, Avery vs. Teacher,


> Though Avery 's assignments are perfectly executed, she misses the true point in her life skills class and receives a disappointing grade.


----------



## ourwater

Could Trump's Tweets Lead to War in the Middle East?, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 7, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Room [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Bearly Men


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

[TRight] How To Build Acoustic Sound Panels - Tutorial - DIY Pro Acoustic Panels, *VO TECH GURU*, Published on Jul 11, 2016 [TLeft] space lords atari mame 145, *UK ARCADES*, Uploaded on Feb 10, 2012, ghujkghvbmkj why wont the controls work.....


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Philosophy


----------



## ourwater

Blitz Chess #993 with Live Comments Two Knights Defence, *Chessexplained*, Published on Dec 11, 2013


----------



## ourwater

[853] Efforts to repeal and replace Dodd-Frank, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jun 8, 2017,


> Wells Fargo whistleblower weighs in on Justice Department probe. OECD ups global growth forecast to 6 year high and downgrades US, Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei has the full story. Boom Bust's Manuel Rapalo looks into if terrorism is impacting global tourism. After the break, Sears announces 66 additional store closures. Donald Trump charity is investigated for funneling donations into the Trump organization. Former US trading commissioner Bart Chilton joins us to discuss Trump administration efforts to repeal and replace Dodd-Frank act.


----------



## ourwater

GuestMode - iOS Customizable Guest Login, *Theipodrookie*, Published on Feb 28, 2014 A review of GuestMode, this tweak is $0.99 and allows for a more secure lockdown of set apps and settings through "Guest Mode"


----------



## ourwater

Flooding in Southern Missouri 2017, *Aerial Ozarks*, Published on Apr 30, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Extech 445815 Hygro-Thermometer Humidity Alert with Dew Point, *TEquipment.NET*, Uploaded on Jul 24, 2009, Programmable Alarm warns of High Humidity Conditions


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Chick and the Duck


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Yesterday


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars The Last Jedi Panel FULL - Star Wars Celebration 2017 Orlando, *Disneyland Experience*, Published on Apr 14, 2017


----------



## ourwater

NES 1943 (No Death), *bubufubu*, Published on Dec 8, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Convention state Meaning, *ADictionary*, Published on Apr 25, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Gas


----------



## ourwater

Kod Adı: Venüs (2012 - HD) | Türk Filmi, *Yüzyıl Medy*, Published on Sep 11, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Fox News' Chris Wallace: Comey's testimony was 'very damaging to the president', *Politics Video Channel*, Published on Jun 8, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Bizarre Baskets!


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr How to Make Coloring Books, *workwithksmusselman,* Published on Jan 13, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Stihl 044 and clone ms381 comparison, *Timothy Tatro*, Published on Mar 27, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Catch Me If You Can Movie- Check Fraud, *stephanie m*, Published on Dec 7, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Harris Cup - Miniature Golf Championship, *Harris Miniature Golf*, Company, Published on Jun 22, 2015


----------



## ourwater

*Get Smart*, Hoo Done It


----------



## ourwater

Nine Lives [2005] #PIP Autism Speaks and Bowlmor join forces to raise awareness, Autism Speaks and Bowlmor join forces to raise awareness, Published on Jun 8, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Comforts of Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Too Short a Season


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Bag


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Interpretation


----------



## ourwater

[855] Weighing in on the UK Election, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jun 9, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My T.C.W.


----------



## ourwater

Grave Digger Interview - Sweden Rock 2017 (June 7, 2017), *YesterdazeNews Magazine*, Published on Jun 8, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Telltale Guardians of the Galaxy Gameplay - Part 1 - Episode 1: Tangled Up In Blue - Lets Play, *ChristopherOdd]/b], Published on Apr 18, 2017*


----------



## ourwater

dulo645's Live PS4 Broadcast, *Davion farley*, Streamed live on Jan 20, 2016


----------



## ourwater

new Disc Golf European Masters: MPO Final Round Back 9 (Nybo, McBeth, Wysocki, Doss), *Maxwell Calhoun*, Published on Mar 2, 2017


> Tune in for the final moments of Disc Golf European Masters from Järva DiscGolfPark, Stockholm, Sweden brought to you by The SpinTV! The European Masters


----------



## ourwater

Times and Winds [2006]


> Times and Winds is a film "bewitched by the rhythms of everyday life" (Village Voice) that "packs a poetic spiritual punch" (Variety). Laying bare forbidden yearnings, dawning sexuality, and oedipal rage, it tells the story of three pre-adolescent friends coming of age in a remote Turkish mountain village. Turkish with English subtitles.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Young and the Restless


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: An Eye for a Tooth


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NBA Finals" Cavs vs. Golden State Warriors


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Symbiosis


----------



## ourwater

Is Corbyn the Most Amazing Triumph In UK History?, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 9, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Lego City Fun in the Park - City People Pack Unboxing, Build, Review #60134, *MasterBuilders*, Published on May 17, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Police Civil Forfeiture Stealing Explained, *TheLipTV*, Published on Mar 29, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Little Fugitive [1953]


----------



## ourwater

Cleaning Up My Neighbor's Old Desktop!, *Bitwit *, Published on Jun 6, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, May 25, 2017,


> Photojournalist Reveals Graphic Images of Torture and Execution by Iraqi Troops; Officials hunt for possible accomplices in Manchester suicide bombing; Black lab named Alpha gets his own school ID and a picture in the yearbook


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, May 26, 2017


----------



## Melancholicmushrooms

Uh... I don't really watch tv that much but I THINK the last thing I watched was that movie penguins home for peculiar children or something like that. I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, May 29, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Ringbanger


----------



## Somanybooksolittletime

The Keepers


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Trick or Treatment


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Dream Job


----------



## regimes

OITNB! it's gay christmas ya'll


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Own American Girl


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, May 30, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, May 31, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Jun 1, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jun 2, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Big Kiss


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Jun 6, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Jun 7, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Jun 8, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jun 9, 2017


----------



## ourwater

11 Lost Audio Clips From Fascinating to Terrifying, *blameitonjorge*, Published on Aug 27, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Aqua Teen Hunger Force, *Bus of the Undead*,


> Master Shake becomes convinced that a vampire bus is waiting for him outside. So, the Aqua Teens go to Memphis on a fact-finding mission.


----------



## ourwater

Letting Go: A Hospice Journey (Part 1/3), *The21stGrade*, Published on May 24, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Vows


----------



## ourwater

1976 Atari Starship 1 Arcade Review, *Arcade Jason*, Published on Dec 4, 2016


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Aeon Flux [2017]


----------



## ourwater

Reporter Talking About Earlier Car Accident Catches 2nd One Live


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, May 25, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black: The Few Who Dare


----------



## ourwater

My child was just diagnosed with Autism Spectrum Disorder (ASD): What do I do now?, *Sara Bingham*, Published on May 19, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

You, John Jones! (1943), *Lucas Leigh*, Published on Aug 23, 2014,


> You, John Jones (1943) is a wartime short film featuring James Cagney, Ann Sothern, and Margaret O'Brien.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Grim Reaper


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Comrades in Arms, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Comrades in Arms, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Why Did The US Back Down From North Korea?, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Jun 11, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace (1959), Dennis and the Ham-Pher,


> Dennis gets what he thinks is a hamster, but it turns out to be a gopher that escapes from its cage and almost ruins Mr. Wilson's yard.


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, May 28, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Innocence, *After crash-landing on a moon, Tuvok encounters three terrified children who claim they've been brought there to die.*


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Guy's Summer Games


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Jun 11, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Statistics 101: Confidence Intervals, Estimating Sample Size Needed, * Brandon Foltz*, Published on Feb 17, 2013


> Statistics 101: Estimating Sample Size Requirements. When constructing confidence intervals we usually choose the sample size, alpha level, and are given/assume a population standard deviation. In this video we learn what sample size would be required if we want a level of confidence given a margin of error of our choosing. So we rearrange the terms that comprise the margin of error to achieve this. This video contains 4 brief example problems so you can see applications and the relationships between all of the parts of the margin of error. Enjoy!


----------



## Herzeleid

Watched the new Twin Peaks episodes today... that was quite disappointing but I'll keep watching 'cause it's Twin Peaks.


----------



## ourwater

*MasterChef Junior*, The Semi Finals,


> The Top Four are in for a sweet challenge, as they recreate a chocolate molten lava cake to perfection.


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Grocery Grudge Match


----------



## ourwater

What is TCP/IP?, *Techquickie*, Published on Jun 21, 2016


----------



## ourwater

*MasterChef Junior*, Finale,


> In the last cook-off of the season, guest judges Wolfgang Puck and Martha Stewart join, as the two finalists prepare a three-course meal from scratch.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: The Naked and the Dead, But Mostly the Naked


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star: Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My White Whale


----------



## SouthWest

_Orphan Black_ season 5 episode 1: The Few Who Dare


----------



## ourwater

*Bob's Burgers*, Into the Mild


----------



## ourwater

*Dead Like Me*, Business Unfinished


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Advice to You


----------



## ourwater

Malaysian INDIANS hidden history, Malaysian INDIANS hidden history, Published on Oct 12, 2013


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: 17 Seconds


----------



## SouthWest

_Twin Peaks: The Return_, Part 6


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Deterioration of the Fight or Flight Response


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Chicken Trifecta


----------



## Canadian Brotha

True Blood

Fear The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Jun 12, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*CNN Panel Ridicules Trump's 'Soviet Style' Cabinet Meeting: 'This Was Beyond a Photo Op'*, Viral News, Published on Jun 12, 2017 #PIP *OBJECT 906 - RIVER MONSTER (War Thunder 1.65 Tanks Gameplay)*PhlyDaily, Published on Dec 20, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Good Luck Charlie, Wentz's Weather Girls


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Comey Hearing Coverage


----------



## ourwater

SSL Certificate Explained, *dtommy1979*, Uploaded on Jan 28, 2011 #PIP


----------



## ourwater

What Is Autistic Stimming? We try to understand it first hand., *FatheringAutism*, Published on Sep 11, 2016


----------



## ourwater

[856] Puerto Rico Statehood, Self-Driving Cars & Misleading Jobs Report, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jun 12, 2017


----------



## ourwater

LEAKED Body Scan Images From The TSA!, *Jon*, Uploaded on Nov 16, 2Proof! Godfather Trump Has Embraced Revenge & Loyalty for Decades, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 12, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Battlefront 2 LIVE Gameplay at EA Play 2017! Clone Wars Multiplayer Gameplay on Theed!, *Star Wars HQ*, Streamed live on Jun 11, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Sacred Ground


----------



## ourwater

A New Rogue (From Rogue One to A New Hope), *BruceKenobi*Published on May 10, 2017,


> Vader's Mission: After the Tantive IV's jump to hyperspace and right before it was chased near Tatooine by The Devastator, what happened? What's in stake for the Alliance? For the Empire?


 #PIP How to request a refill with audio explanation, Houston Thyroid and Endocrine Specialists, Published on Jan 9, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Hilarious Coincidences Taken At The Right Moment!!, *Christian DelGross*, Published on Feb 14, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Syracuse Airport Middle Camera, *Nick Polce*, Started streaming on Nov 23, 2016


----------



## harrys

any you fams watching the new Twin Peaks? this is dope, much better than original.

FWWM > The Return > Twin Peaks
Bravo Lynch

bonus cutie Naomi Watts


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 6.12.2017, The Young Turks, Started streaming 19 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Carry On, Hawkeye


----------



## ourwater

*Dog With A Blog*, Stan Makes His Mark


> Stan makes a video telling his story to leave as his legacy.


----------



## ourwater

*The X-Files*, Aubrey,


> A pregnant woman experiences visions of serial killings that span half a century.


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, May 26, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Incubator


----------



## ourwater

2016 Unlock iCloud Bypass Free Lost Stolen, *Ulaş Ülcan*, Published on Jul 24, 2016


----------



## ourwater

The Law Works - Plea Bargaining, *West Virginia Public Broadcasting*, Published on Nov 8, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Welcome to Mexico &#127474;&#127485; (WK 336.3) | Bratayley, *Bratayley*, Published on Jun 11, 2017


----------



## Trooper

Dr Who...

I think I've started to turn into a bit of a Dr Who nerd now... :Nerd:


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, Jun 12, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Time Has Come Today


----------



## ourwater

Transformers 1 Movie - Base Attack, * MyYouTubeBot*, Published on Sep 28, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Samsung UHD - Transformers Age Of Extinction (2014) &#127909; 4K 2160p 60fps, *Gustavo Sicha*, Published on Jun 1, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Francesca Capaldi Talks About Sally Miller And Her New Movie - Interview With Alexisjoyvipaccess, *alexisjoyvipaccess*, Published on Dec 14, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Aliens [1986] #PIP Body Language: Comey Hearing, *Bombard's Body Language*, Published on Jun 11, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Can't Flirt


----------



## ourwater

Amazing Prophecy, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Jun 13, 2017,


> Abraham was told by *** that his seed would posses the Gate of His Enemies, and while we know this is a literal children of Abraham, or even the prophecy of ****** it seems yet another compound prophecy fulfillment laid in the scripture


----------



## ourwater

Terry And The Pirates, Little Mandarin


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Ride Along


----------



## ourwater

[857] Taking a peek at a Fed hike, *Boom *****, Published on Jun 13, 2017


----------



## chelleedub

The Handmaid's Tale on Hulu. It's pretty good.


----------



## ourwater

*Stargate Atlantis*, Harmony


----------



## ourwater

Dexter Dexter, Dress Code


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the New Boss


----------



## ourwater

Thirsty bird?, *0chad0*, Uploaded on Jun 8, 2009,


> Contributing to the delinquency of a pretty bird.


----------



## ourwater

Reaganism - 5 Men Now Own 1/2 the World's Wealth, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 13, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Fry, Fry Again


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Clean Break


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sometimes a Fantasy


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Jun 13, 2017,


----------



## catcharay

House of cards season 5: Total suckage


----------



## ourwater

Square One: Renting out a basement suite, *Square One Insurance*,


> Published on Jul 20, 2012 So you've decided to rent out a basement suite to help pay the mortgage, do you know how this will impact your home insurance? Kris from Square One explains. Subscribe to Square One's channel and receive notifications for new videos.


----------



## ourwater

The Real O'Neals, The Real Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: What I Am


----------



## ourwater

How to Get Your Calendar to be Your Startup Screen, *Spark Productivity, Inc.*, Published on Sep 23, 2009


----------



## ourwater

Digital LED glow stick light show NYE 2016, *Voughn Johnson*, Published on Jan 2, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Former Irish President Mary Robinson Talks Brexit, Macron and Donald Trump


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: The Good, the Hash and the Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Big Opening


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 6.14.2017, *The Young Turks*, Started streaming 16 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Body and Soul


----------



## ourwater

Windows 10 upgrade could not update system reserved partition, * john from norway*, Published on Aug 2, 2015


----------



## ourwater

How To - Add a Watermark to Your Videos in Premiere Pro, *LiteCastStudios*, Published on Jan 3, 2013 #PIP Family Guy - Consuela becomes CEO of Yahoo!, *Jea Santi X Family Guy*, Published on May 22, 2017


----------



## ourwater

[858] Breaking down net neutrality with Patrice Onwuka, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jun 14, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Bottom Line - Mass Shootings Are About Hate, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 14, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

A Tour of The Learning Experience Child Care Centers, *The Learning Experience*, Uploaded on Feb 4, 2009


----------



## ourwater

*ignore models*

Setting Up Your HP LaserJet Printer for Faxing, *HP Printer Support*, Published on Aug 31, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America Good Morning America, Wed, Jun 14, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Candy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Aqua Teen Hunger Force*, Rocket Horse and Jet Chicken


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Comey Testimony; U.K. Election


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Deep Space Nine
~ True Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Staring at the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: From a Whisper to a Scream


----------



## ourwater

*2017*

172671294 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Notice.* In accordance with research grants, Congress, FTC, FCC. This does not include non copyright materials. *The New Space* and it's entities are subject to practices. International public or private entities, Entities related by legal heritage and with permission to subjects relevant to *Royal Family Status*, and are, or will be covered in provisions, including also support for those related to the United States and law. Starting on 06/19/17 provisions will be made related to this notice. Services reciprocated are limited, and may also be subject to change in accordance with State Law in Missouri. Reclamation is implied under ridiculous circumstances. The New Space is a copyrighted entity. Contract is a Binding Legal Contract With Public Notice.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, T.J. Miller On Stand-up, Spielberg, & Leaving ‘Silicon Valley’


----------



## ourwater

[857] Taking a peek at a Fed hike, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jun 13, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Game Night in Jerusalem!, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live on Jun 12, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Jun 14, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Kid Spends $100 In-App Purchase!!! (Pixel Gun 3D All Guns) WHAT THE WHAT MIKE?!?! pt. 15, *FGTeeV*, Published on Sep 25, 2014


----------



## ourwater

2017 Isps Handa Women's Australian Open LPGA - Final Round (Part 3/3), *Fore Right*, Published on Feb 21, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Butterfly


----------



## ourwater

Running Wild With Bear Grylls, Sterling K. Brown


----------



## ourwater

Review of Arcade's Greatest Hits / The Atari Collection 1 for the Playstation, *JakalairVG*, Uploaded on Jan 29, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Lawmakers react to report that President Trump revealed classified information to Russians, *CBS News*, Published on May 15, 2017 #PIP The basics of BASIC, the programming language of the 1980s, *The 8-Bit Guy*, Published on Mar 8, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*tell them I said "your welcome"*


----------



## ourwater

*Dog With A Blog*, Avery vs. Teacher


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Moment of Un-Truth


----------



## ourwater

Joining the Coast Guard, *Today's Military*, Published on Dec 5, 2012


> High-school student Riley Dreaney visits the office of Petty Officer 1st Class Addae Morgan, a Coast Guard recruiter. Morgan answers Dreaney's questions about serving in the Coast Guard, and then Morgan and Petty Officer Virgilio Garcia take Dreaney on a tour of response boats at Coast Guard Station Seattle.


----------



## ourwater

WiFi for Hotel Operators, EnGenius Technologies, Inc., Published on Nov 23, 2015, *Hotel guests demand fast, reliable WiFi connectivity. Hotel operators need performance, affordability and manageability. EnGenius is the Solution!* #PIP How to Enable iTunes Wi-Fi Sync, *Lifehacker*, Uploaded on Oct 5, 2011, A quick how to that'll get you syncing with iTunes over Wi-Fi in just a few minutes.


----------



## ourwater

Why partners are good for CenturyLink and their customers, *CenturyLink*, Published on Jun 2, 2017


----------



## ourwater

[859] Breaking down the Fed's new interest rate hike, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jun 15, 2017


----------



## catcharay

Girls. These girls personas are irritating, a little. As a show, not too bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Kilt Trip


----------



## ourwater

[TBottomRight] Windows Versions As Fast As Possible, *Techquickie*, Published on Oct 9, 2015 Microsoft Windows has a long history of both successes and slip-ups. [TBottomLeft] ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Jun 15, 2017


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Home Theater Audio / Video Sync Test, *Oshan Ruiz*, Published on Oct 4, 2015 [TRight] Running Wild With Bear Grylls, RND With Julia Roberts


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Surround Sound Test LPCM 5.1 - Demo, *bramowicz1*, Published on Aug 26, 2015 [TRight] Did a Simple Handshake Cause Trump to Pull Out of the Paris Accord?, [The Big Picture RT] Published on Jun 2, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Jun 14, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Milton Friedman - Should Higher Education Be Subsidized?, *LibertyPen*, Published on Aug 14, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Telecoms Business Environment March (Mar 2017), *Telecoms Academy*, Published on Mar 15, 2017


----------



## ourwater

No Audio Output Device is Installed [Fixed], *How to Support*, Published on Nov 12, 2012 #PIP MOST ADVANCED Israeli Military Merkava 4 Tank serious message to Iran Military, *ArmedForcesUpdate*, Published on Feb 21, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Personalize Your Letter with Logo / Family Crest by Embosser, *Black Market Wax Seal and Leather Stamp*, Published on Jun 20, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Jun 15, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Finding Dory [2016]


----------



## ourwater

Rogue One; A Star Wars Story [2016]


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Blue Plate Fate


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, timony; Steven Mnuchin; Joe Maddon


----------



## ourwater

How to record audio using HD Audio Recorder for Android, *Nick Parkin*, Published on Mar 17, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Putin Interviews, Part 4


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Child


----------



## ourwater

What Does it Mean to be Congruent, *MrHsMathClass*, Published on Sep 15, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Wishin' and Hopin'


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Walk on Water


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bottle Fatigue


----------



## ourwater

Why The Media Monopoly Embraced Alex Jones.., *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 16, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: From Spicy to Icy


----------



## ourwater

Kids Tell Their Parents A Long-Held Secret, *Boldly*, Published on May 1, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Jun 16, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Upper case letters, lower case letters, random case letters for strong password, *likesolitude*, Uploaded on May 24, 2011 #PIP ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jun 16, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Bear Truth


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

How to Replace a Background with a Bokeh Effect in Adobe Photoshop Elements 15 14 13 12 11 Tutorial, *How To Gurus*, Published on Mar 16, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Dora Dance Rescue Game Play, *Colorful Game*, Published on Mar 23, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Get the Dodge Outta Hell


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

*Code 1*, Season 4, Episode 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Red Sweater


----------



## ourwater

*Cops*, Season 12, Episode 7


----------



## ourwater

[860] Gen Y looks to their financial future, [Boom Bust[/b], Published on Jun 16, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Singapore Airlines SQ 938 SIN - DPS A330 Business Class Flight Report, *Flying Higher*, Published on Jul 7, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Location Research: Floral House, Chertsey, *gtmediajc*, Uploaded on Apr 26, 2010


----------



## ourwater

June 16, 1989 commercials, *pannoni4*, Published on May 7, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Ninja Gaiden (NES) - No Death Walkthrough, *ArekTheAbsolute*, Published on Jul 2, 2012


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Fallen Idol


----------



## ourwater

Why The Media Monopoly Embraced Alex Jones..., *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 16, 2017 #PIP PUBG Solos! &#128308;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solos PC Gameplay&#128308;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 41 minutes ago


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Longjohn Flap


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Sat, Jun 17, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Prey


----------



## ourwater

This Could Be You: The Many Faces of Social Work, * NASWMAchapter*, Uploaded on Jul 23, 2010


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jun 16, 2017


----------



## ourwater

8th Amendment-Cruel and Unusual Punishment, *zknavel12*, Uploaded on Mar 10, 2010 #PIP Anarchist could go to jail for refusing to testify, *RT America*, Published on May 17, 2013


----------



## ourwater

The X-Files, Firewalker


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Alexandria Shooting: 'The Hero'; Dexter Filkins


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Fish, Fries And Feet


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace (1959), Silence Is Golden,


> Mr. Wilson agrees to give Dennis his magnifying glass as long as he doesn't say a word to him or around him for the rest of the day.


----------



## unknovvn

The 100


----------



## ourwater

*Medium*, Judge, Jury & Executioner,


> Joe serves his jury duty on a case against a man accused of murdering his rich wife. Allison starts having visions about the man but D.A. Devalos orders her not to work on the case.


----------



## ourwater

*Star Trek: Voyager*, Blink of an Eye,


> Voyager becomes the unwitting focus of a planet's entire civilization.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Turkey, Taters and Dogs


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Chris Pine, Senator John McCain


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Genius with Geoffrey Rush. Looking forward to seeing the series in its entirety.


----------



## ourwater

Prime Suspect, Under Water


----------



## ourwater

Four US Soldiers Killed in Afghanastan, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Jun 17, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Virtual Hard Disks, *itfreetraining*, Published on Sep 18, 2014


----------



## ourwater

The GOP Just Laid the Foundation for the Next Financial Crisis?, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 9, 2017


----------



## ourwater

How to enable IPv6, *2DownGaming*, Published on Jan 28, 2015


----------



## ourwater

How-to video: Easy Connect Set Up & Using Home Voicemail, *Spectrum*, Published on Sep 17, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Set up and Use Voicemail | AT&T, *AT&T Customer Care*, Published on Oct 17, 2016


----------



## ourwater

How to Activate Voicemail on Verizon, *How To Channel*, Published on Apr 27, 2017


----------



## ourwater

How to Activate Your Home Voicemail, *Rogers Canada*, Published on May 20, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Fix Your Sprint Visual Voicemail on Your Rooted Device (HD), *The Tech Temple*, Uploaded on Jun 5, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Vonage How-To: Set Up Voicemail from your Vonage Phone, *Vonage Corporate*, Published on Mar 3, 2015


----------



## ourwater

TracFone: How to Set Up Voice Mail, *jaynes network*, Published on Nov 2, 2016


----------



## ourwater

*Outnumbered*, The Special Bowl


----------



## ourwater

*House Hunters*, First Family Home in Boston


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, GOP's Ken Buck: DC Corruption Worse Than Most Think


----------



## ourwater

To Catch A Trader, *Cryptic Retina*, Published on Mar 30, 2014


----------



## ourwater

how to get device logs from xcode, *sergio vazquez*, Published on Dec 27, 2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Apr 28, 2017


----------



## ourwater

"Through Our Eyes: Living with Asperger's" (Documentary). *Alyssa Huber - The Life of an Aspie*, Published on Jul 11, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Stierenpoep S05 E02


----------



## ourwater

Aqua Teen Hunger Force, A PE Christmas


----------



## ourwater

*Star Trek: The Next Generation*, The Price


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan Black: Clutch of Greed


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lil


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Mac and C.H.E.E.S.E.


----------



## ourwater

ABC This Week, Sun, Jun 18, 2017


----------



## ourwater

How to distress new wood and layer stain, *A Modern Maker*, Published on Jan 18, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Meets Elizabeth's Dad


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Sun, Jun 18, 2017


----------



## ourwater

The Brady Brunch, Dear Libby


----------



## SouthWest

_Orphan Black_ season 5 episode 2: Clutch of Greed, and _Dark Matter_ season 3 episode 2: It Doesn't Have to Be Like This


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Jun 18, 2017


----------



## a degree of freedom

Sense8
The Expanse
Avatar the Last Airbender


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 6.16.2017, The Young Turks


----------



## ourwater

Sonic The Hedgehog 4 Episode 1 Full Game Play PlayStation 3, *Retro And Modern Game Plays*, Published on Feb 24, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Phone Number


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Dueling Dads


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Deja Flay


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace (1959), Dennis Goes to the Movies


----------



## kayroexo

Orphan black


----------



## sugarsnappea

Masterchef AU. Wait no, Have You Been Paying Attention which is right after it


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Mon, May 29, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Flight of the Bumblebee


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Shocking! Alien Structures On Venus And Mars!, *Planet X Daily News*, Published on Jun 18, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Dem. Bob Kerrey on Russia Probe: Collusion? No; Conspiracy? Yes


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

FCC South Florida Photo Shoot, *Agr8mc*, Published on Aug 4, 2007,


> The beautiful children of FCC South Florida take part in a photo shoot. A great time was had by all.


----------



## ourwater

*CSI: Crime Scene Investigation*, High and Low


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel Goes Back to Work


----------



## ourwater

Springfield Spelling Bee Finalists 2017, *Index-Journal*, Published on Feb 2, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Face the Nation with Stephen Miller 6/18/17 - CBS News Sunday June 18, 2017, *The Daily Good News*, Published on Jun 18, 2017


----------



## ourwater

FINGERPRINT DETECTIVE DAY, *PrincessAdveturesTV*, Published on May 26, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Upscaling HD to 4K - 3 Step Process, *TDCatTech*, Published on Mar 1, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Buying Commercial Real Estate without Bank Loans, *Commercial Property Advisors*, Published on May 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, London Terror Attack; Qatar; Patrick Collison; Gérard Araud


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Some Kind of Miracle


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; Brian Cox


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Scars and Souvenirs


----------



## ourwater

861] Rule, Britannia! A look at Brexit, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jun 19, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Who Benefits From Trump's Cuba Policy?, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 19, 2017


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 6.19.2017, *The Young Turks*, Started streaming 9 minutes ago


----------



## ourwater

Friday the 13th Game! &#128298;Friday the 13th Gameplay&#128298; Friday the 13th PC Game Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 54 minutes ago


----------



## ourwater

This Deplorable Ad Shows Why We Need to Get Money Out of Politics, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 19, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Lovecraft: Fear of the Unknown*


> The oldest and strongest emotion of mankind is fear, and the oldest and strongest kind of fear is Fear of the Unknown


 1 hour 29 minutes


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Morale Victory


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Jun 19, 2017,


> At least 1 dead after 'horrific terrorist attack' in London, says mayor; Democrats battle for seat in high-stakes Georgia election; Mark Wahlberg opens up about fatherhood and 'Transformers'


----------



## ourwater

*The Brady Bunch*, The Hustler,


> The Bradys get a new pool table (as a thank you gift from Mr. Matthews for Mike's recent performance). Bobby soon becomes an expert in billiards and - during a family party - beats Mike's boss in a game of pool.


 #PIP *The Starving Games* [2013]


> In this Hunger Games spoof, Kantmiss Evershot must fight for her life in the 75th annual Starving Games, where she could also win an old ham, a coupon for a foot-long sub, and a partially eaten pickle.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Shanghai


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Jun 16, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Automatic IP Address Assignment: How DHCP Works, *PieterExplainsTech*, Published on Oct 23, 2013 #PIP Set Up a Secure Network / File Sharing Server in 5 Minutes, *Nixie Pixel*, Published on Aug 14, 2013


----------



## ourwater

This Deplorable Ad Shows Why We Need to Get Money Out of Politics, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 19, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Russia Retaliates for US Downing Syrian War Plane, *Israeli News Live*


----------



## ourwater

8 Best Cordless Phones 2017, *Ezvid Wiki*, Published on Dec 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

One Credit #49 Arkanoid, *DeathByBlunderbuss*, Published on Dec 26, 2012


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Jun 19, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Loophole


----------



## ourwater

Assassination Classroom, School's Out


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] [ Tutorial ] - Adobe Application Manager, *storm trooper*, Published on Apr 7, 2013 [TLeft]How to Create Dynamically Expanding Virtual Hard Disks, *Britec09*, Published on Sep 14, 2015 [TRight] How to Update Google Chrome! 2017, * spllitz*, Published on Sep 10, 2016[BLeft]Wondershare Filmora Video Editing Software - Installation & Setup, *Sharmaji Technica*, Published on Mar 31, 2016[BRight]How to Boot from USB if not supported by BIOS, *Shake the Future*, Published on Jul 23, 2014 [BRight]How To Check System Info On Android, *PhoneBuff*, Published on May 2, 2012


----------



## ourwater

How to Broadcast to YouNow using OBS! | April 2017 |, *ImMasterish*, Published on Apr 3, 2016


----------



## ourwater

How to play Tripoley - by the Poker Kids, *Sharon M*, Published on Jun 17, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Mandy Moore On ‘This Is Us,’ New Music, & Jack’s Death


----------



## ourwater

7 wins away, *RAPID FIRE*, Streamed live 15 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Reading sample at age 4 - Hyperlexic, Aspergers, Stutter, *adkrungirl46*, Published on Jan 25, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Eve of Destruction [1991]


----------



## ourwater

See Which Hotels Were Caught Not Changing Bedsheets for New Guests, *Inside Edition*, Published on Sep 13, 2016


----------



## Sabk

The Big Bang Theory
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Blood Fever


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: Her Story


----------



## railcar82594

Dark Matter, last Friday's episode.


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Cake


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Ring


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: April Fools


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Tue, Jun 20, 2017


----------



## ourwater

block software with gpo hash rule, *Chris Walker*, Published on Dec 16, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Kirsten Dunst, Jerrod Carmichael, Jeff Tweedy


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Letters


----------



## ourwater

Officiating - Court and Scoring, *Tennis Australia*, Published on Feb 15, 2010


----------



## ourwater

Overview of Microsoft Analytics Platform System (APS), *TechEd Europe*, Published on May 11, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Brady Bunch, The Un-Underground Movie


----------



## ourwater

[862] Brexit uncertainty & Campaign chaos, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jun 20, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Jun 20, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Got Your Goat?


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Body and Soul


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Jun 20, 2017 #PIP Pressure Washing at Paradise Wildlife Park, *Ideal World*, Published on Mar 24, 2016


----------



## ourwater

WoT Awesome Replays Ep. 552 - Clearing the place (Matilda UK, 2499 dmg, 13 kills), *Hetherlum Productions*, Published on Mar 1, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Right Wing Calls for Muslim Internment Camps Growing Worldwide, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 20, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Breaking US Confronts Iran in the Skies Over Syria, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Jun 20, 2017


----------



## Canadian Brotha

12 Monkeys


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Jun 21, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Every Moment Counts


----------



## ourwater

Introduction, *Keith Wilkinson*, Published on Apr 24, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Michael Weiss; Oliver Stone


----------



## ourwater

PUBG Duos! &#128019;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos PC Gameplay&#128019;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live on Jun 20, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Desire


----------



## ourwater

*The X-Files*, Provenance,


> When a religious cult operating in Canada unearths a spacecraft similar to the one Scully discovered in Africa, a plot is set in motion to kill baby William.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Mon, May 29, 2017


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft]Pелиз Acronis Backup 12.5 Advanced, *Softico Corp*, Published on Jun 14, 2017,


> Комплексное решение нового поколения для резервного копирования, новости лицензирования. Вебинар читает Алексей Духно - бренд менеджер Accronis компании SoftiCo.


 [TRight] [863] Holy guacamole! A look towards another Fed hike., *Boom Bust*, Published on Jun 21, 2017,


> It is time for another episode of Boom Bust. Host Simone Del Rosario sat down with guest Lenore Hawkins as we look towards what may be another Fed hike while Bianca Facchinei takes us further into Brexit. All this while an unusual crime involving avocados rounds us out, today on Boom Bust


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Death Takes a Holiday


----------



## ourwater

*The Simpsons*, Season 10, Episode 15


----------



## ourwater

*Dog With A Blog*, Wingstan


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Jun 2, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Ghost Whisperer*, Melinda's First Ghost


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Tell It to the Marines


----------



## videogamesallday

Riverdale


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Yeardley Smith On Lisa Simpson, a New 'Simpsons' Movie, & 'Miles'


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr Late Night With Seth Meyers, Will Ferrell, Laverne Cox, Jeff Tweedy


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Enrique Santos on Radio, Trump, & Pranking Fidel Castro #PIP 6 Best Alarm Clock Apps for Android of 2017, *Naveen J*, Published on Feb 1, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Why is Trump Betraying America on Trade?, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 21, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Free Money


----------



## ourwater

Nurses Managing Pediatric Pain at CHLA, *Children's Hospital Los Angeles*, Published on Jun 29, 2010 #PIP Ranting racist woman caught on video asking to see 'white doctor who doesn't have brown teeth', *Viral News*, Published on Jun 20, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Jun 21, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Updating Your LA Independent Reading Log, *76msjordan*, Published on Aug 8, 2013 #PIP Cops: S06, E06, Nashville TN


----------



## ourwater

*FOX News Sunday*, Sun, May 28, 2017,


> This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Homeland Security Secretary John Kelly, Senators Dick Durbin (D-IL) and Bill Cassidy (R-LA) & a Sunday Panel of Michael Needham, Charles Lane, Gerald Seib, Gillian Turner.


 #PIP The Mizzou Advantage: the Thompson Center, *Mizzou Advantage*, Published on May 4, 2016,


> At the heart of the Thompson Center's mission is to serve families affected by autism and other neurodevelopmental disorders. Here, families are able to visit with several types of specialists under one roof where staff seek to give compassionate care and ensure that clients feel comfortable.


----------



## ourwater

Inmates Learning Valuable Skills As Prison Bakers, *KXLY*, Published on Feb 8, 2011


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Jun 21, 2017


----------



## ourwater

WHY???!??!!!|Need for speed gameplay w/ commentary, *DaBoss441*, Published on May 30, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Protecting the Torah from Heretical Beliefs, *7200beverly*, Published on Feb 28, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Massage On the Go, *Abby Gargett*, Published on May 9, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, Live Fast and Prosper


----------



## Polar

The Simpsons


----------



## Kevin001

Sports Center


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: Domo Arigato, Mr. Gelato


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrubs: My Ocardial Infarction


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Testing 1-2-3


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Didn't We Almost Have It All


----------



## Sabk

Dexter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

What if your credit card is declined, *Bridget Hounse*, Published on Feb 17, 2014


----------



## ourwater

How to Save Tax Receipts, *LegaLees*, Published on Nov 4, 2014 #PIP Microsoft Authenticator, *Microsoft Cloud Platform*, Published on Sep 5, 2016


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Jun 22, 2017,


> Senate Republicans to unveil health care bill 'discussion draft'; Bill Cosby juror reveals what prevented guilty verdict; Josh Duhamel recalls 'Genie in a Bottle' music video cameo


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: No Sweat


----------



## ourwater

How to: install/update your printer drivers in Windows 8, *Robert Hutchings*, Published on May 17, 2012 #PIP Tour of Delhi-Agra-Taj Mahal-Kolkata, *Mohammad Tareq Faiz*, Published on Jun 23, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Orphan [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Brunch Battle


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Valentine's Day


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Jun 22, 2017


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S07 E08 #PIP [864] Brexit turns 1: a look back, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jun 22, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Watercress update - Claire's Allotment part 142, *clairesallotment*, Uploaded on Jun 26, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Senator Ron Wyden; Health Care; 'Citizen Jane'


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Big Gamble


----------



## ourwater

Curious George, Submonkey / Double-O Monkey Tracks Trouble


----------



## ourwater

GOP Now Pushing Grandma, Babies & Disabled Over the Cliff, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 22, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Lost in Space*, Collision Of Planets,


> A group of space hippies seek to destroy the Robinsons' planet!


----------



## ourwater

Nike Barcelona Flip-It Reversible Jacket Review - SoccerPro.com, *SoccerProVideo*, Published on Oct 19, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, The New, Young Crown Prince Reshaping Saudi Arabia


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Jun 22, 2017


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation, Let’s Make a Deal


----------



## fluorish

13 Reasons why. on Netflix


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Jun 4, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Back to Work


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks - 06.22.17, The Young Turks, Started streaming 10 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

JBC| Eye tracking and body motion capture as tools for identifying autism - Dr. Ilan Dinstein, *Hebrew University of Jerusalem*, Published on Jul 14, 2016


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Dog Adoption Day


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Ice Cube, Kumail Nanjiani, Mayor Pete Buttigieg


----------



## ourwater

FITBIT FLEX, *jaxie.dans*, Published on May 31, 2015


> I suggest that if you are a kid, and you want to get a Fitbit, you should get the Fitbit flex because it's smaller, it's easier to control / use, and it's AWESOME. (Also, I just taught you how to use it!) In the box, it has: the dongle, ( the thing that will show you your charts on the computer.) and the charger to charge your Fitbit. And I recommend getting the Fitbit app, so you can see how many steps you did in numbers. SUBSCRIBE Xoxoxo, Jackie from Jackieloombracelets


----------



## ourwater

Superstore, Spokesman Scandal


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed Most Wanted, *Kmarton ƬψƬ*, Published on Jun 3, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Pen Pals


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Dream


----------



## Sabk

Re-watching South Park from season 1
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Haunt You Every Day


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Jun 23, 2017 #PIP hodos Faliraki, *Nissinet*, Published on May 27, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Guns, Pills and Birds


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Kung Fu Fighting


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Jeff Dunham on 'Achmed the Dead Terrorist,' Kathy Griffin, & New Food Show


----------



## ourwater

Child of Rage The FULL Documentary, *MarkLegg87*, Published on Oct 18, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace (1959), The Little Judge


> Following a complaint from Mrs. Elkins, Sgt. Mooney takes Mr. Wilson to court for an alleged violation of a town ordinance when his incinerator continues to burn after 8:00 a.m.


----------



## ourwater

*Aqua Teen Hunger Force*, Dummy Love


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Black Friday


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Estelle Dies


----------



## Were

Star Trek s03e19

There was this city on clouds and Spock was hitting on the daughter of the ruler of that city and there were miners that lived beneath in caves, they wanted to live on clouds too so they were rebelling and Kirk was kinda hitting on the leader of the rebels.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Dark Matter
~ The Man In The High Castle


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Between the Bread


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Reality Problem


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jun 23, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Lost and Found


----------



## ourwater

[865] Boom Bust Special: The Brexit Anniversary, * Boom Bust*, Published on Jun 23, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Peak Performance


----------



## ourwater

How Employers Should Handle Requests for Personnel Documents, *Bakke Norman*, Published on Jun 2, 2015


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Strike


----------



## ourwater

*Ghost Hunters*, Inn Of The Dead


----------



## ourwater

*Copyright*





CenturyLink: 4,500 calls failed during 911 outage, Published on Apr 15, 2014,


> CenturyLink says about 4,500 calls failed to get through during a six-hour Washington state 911 outage early last Thursday.


----------



## ourwater

Killing People For Tax Cuts, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 23, 2017


----------



## Zoella

Binge watching Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

DOJ Scandal - Eric Holder in Trouble for Lying to Congress AGAIN!, *NFriction*, Published on Jun 5, 2013


----------



## ourwater

iCloud DNS Bypass - Skip/Crash iOS Activation Pages, *IGHOR*, Published on May 8, 2015


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, Jun 23, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross's Tan


----------



## ourwater

*Odd Squad*, Sound Check


----------



## ourwater

vtech cordless handset, how to register, *Brian Williams*, Published on Feb 22, 2015


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Integrity Award


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Extra Helpings


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Amazing Italian


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Jun 24, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*HBO Comedy Half-Hour*, Dave Chappelle


----------



## caelle

Netflix version of Anne of Green Gables. I think it's called Anne with an E, or just Anne. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mail Call, Again


----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, Airport '07


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Halloween Theft


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, 'How to Deal With North Korea'; Aziz Ansari


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Price of Tomato Juice


----------



## ourwater

BATTLEFIELD 4 (PS4) - Road to Colonel - Live Multiplayer Gameplay #354 - BLOWIN' **** UP!, *OneCheesyMofo*, Published on Sep 15, 2014


----------



## ourwater

*Family Affair*, Freddie #PIP Friday the 13th Game Retro Jason! &#128298;Friday the 13th Gameplay&#128298; Friday the 13th Gameplay Retro Jason, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live on Jun 20, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Rockstar Chefs


----------



## Sabk

Gangland - Maniacal


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Demon


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Copenhagen


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Oaxaca


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, Jun 25, 2017


----------



## Paperback Writer

Watched some of Barry Gibb's Glastonbury set earlier.

Barry. 8)


----------



## ourwater

Mattel View-Master Review, *Before You Buy*, Published on Oct 23, 2015


----------



## ourwater

*FOX News Sunday*, Sun, Jun 25, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Best of The Beach


----------



## ourwater

*The Good Wife*, Targets


----------



## ourwater

*Adventure Time*, Food Chain


----------



## ourwater

*Larry King Now*, Candis Cayne on 'Transparent,' Caitlyn Jenner, & Trump


----------



## ourwater

10 Best Tactical Vests 2016, * Ezvid Wiki*, Published on Apr 27, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Philmont Crew Pack Guide, *Queen Anne Boy Scout Troop 70*, Published on May 17, 2016


> ASM Turner provides great guidance and tips for organizing your backpack and gear for Philmont.


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Election Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Paul's the Man


----------



## ourwater

*21 Jump Street*, Father and Sons


----------



## ourwater

Homefront (2013) - School Fight Scenes, *Michael Rooplall*, Published on Jul 25, 2015


----------



## ourwater

*Natural World*, Cheetahs Growing Up Fast


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Twin It to Win It


----------



## ourwater

Highlanders Amazing 21 Point Comeback vs Cheetahs, *RugbyHighlightsHD*, Published on May 5, 2017


----------



## minnitexas

the OA highly recommend


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Dwayne Johnson


----------



## ourwater

Airplane [1980]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Bosch 
~ Fear The Walking Dead
~ Preacher
~ Futurama


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Sweet and Spicy


----------



## ourwater

Delsym® *DigiBeeVideo*, Published on Feb 10, 2015 #PIP Free sleep Hypnosis video- Self Hypnosis to fall asleep fast!!, *Hypno Prankster*, Published on Sep 29, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Race For Your Life, Charlie Brown [1977]


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Agony and the Extra C


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Forever Young


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Crash Into Me, Part 1


----------



## SouthWest

_Twin Peaks: The Return_, Part 8 - I'm pretty sure this episode is the most surreal and unsettling hour of television I have ever seen, and I loved it.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Senate Health Care Bill; Jack Ma #PIP Risk management for medical devices - ISO 14971, *Peter Sebelius*, Published on Nov 21, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Bank Reconciliations and Journalizing, *am*, Published on Jul 5, 2011


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! - 06.26.17, *The Young Turks*, Started streaming 40 minutes ago


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: 5 O'Clock Charlie


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr - Good Morning America, Mon, Jun 26, 2017


> Massive Utah wildfire rages across more than 42K acres; What to know about the new research on migraines; 'Spider-Man' star Micheal Keaton confirms role in Tim Burton's 'Dumbo'


----------



## ourwater

Who Will Win the Coming Democratic Civil War?, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 26, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Turkey, Taters and Dogs


----------



## ourwater

Molly Moon and the Incredible Book of Hypnotism [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And The Pretty Problem


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Jun 26, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Miranda Cosgrove On 'Despicable Me 3,' Fame, and Future Roles


----------



## ourwater

*Star Trek: Deep Space Nine*, Move Along Home


----------



## ourwater

Friday the 13th Game Retro Jason! &#128298;Friday the 13th Gameplay&#128298; Friday the 13th Gameplay Retro Jason, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 7 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Displaced Orphan


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Blackout


----------



## 870945

The Sopranos. Finished it recently, about a week ago (week ago, week ago)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Dozen Lasagnas


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Senate Health Care Bill; Uber; Chris Eisgruber #PIP *Star Wars: The Clone Wars*, Lair of Grievous,


> General Grievous must prove himself worthy of the Separatists when Count Dooku leads Kit Fisto and his former Padawan to Grievous' villainous enclave.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: San Francisco


----------



## ourwater

[866] What's next? A look at the future of US trade, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jun 27, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Lou Dobbs : Will more emerge from the Loretta Lynch probe? : 6/23/2017, *Gary Moore*, Published on Jun 24, 2017


----------



## ourwater

My problem are ADHD, *Ashley Watts*, Published on Jun 27, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Jun 27, 2017,


> Supreme Court partially upholds Trump's travel ban; White House warns of potential Syria chemical attack; Serena Williams fires back at John McEnroe


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Britain's Embattled PM; How Brexit Can Save or Sink Theresa May #PIP Will US Coalition Strike Damascus on False Pretenses?, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Jun 27, 2017


> Will US Coalition Strike Damascus on False Pretenses? That may be the case and prophesied of by the Prophet Jeremiah nearly 3,000 years ago. Edom has embolden The Coalition to take down Damascus ad ultimately force Russia to attack Israel. the false allegations will be another staged Chemical attack.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Abduction of Margaret Houlihan


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Seasonal Help


----------



## ourwater

Magic Ball Blocks Kid's TOYs GAMEPlay Cartoon for Kid, *TOP Kid's Cartoon's*, Published on Jun 27, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Mon, Jun 26, 2017


----------



## ourwater

smart jet print QR code and bar code, *Raymond Marking*, Published on May 15, 2017


----------



## ourwater

America's Economy of Death Exposed&#8230;, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 27, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Make a medieval wax seal, *epicfantasy*, Published on Jan 8, 2014


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Movie Tonight


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Jun 26, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Friday the 13th Game Retro Jason! &#128298;Friday the 13th Gameplay&#128298; Friday the 13th Gameplay Retro Jason, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 4 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And The Really Petty Cash


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Jun 27, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Another 48 Hrs. (5/9) Movie CLIP - I Always Wanted a Chauffeur (1990) HD, *Movieclips*, Uploaded on Feb 7, 2012


----------



## ourwater

*Death Valley Days*, The Last Letter


----------



## ourwater

Laser Cooling - Sixty Symbols, *Sixty Symbols*, Published on Aug 23, 2010


----------



## ourwater

*Aqua Teen Hunger Force*, Totem Pole


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Ladies' Lunch


----------



## ourwater

*Dog With A Blog*, Howloween


> Avery refuses to help the family with their annual haunted house.


----------



## waterfairy

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: At the Zoo


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Void


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America: Iron Chef America: Flay vs. Sakai


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] [868] Yellin' at Yellen: A look at financial crises, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jun 28, 2017 [TRight] Company of Heroes 2 #54 - TAB Australian Magic (Wehr) vs Kpen 97 (USF), *KhanUlric*, Published on Aug 26, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America: Iron Chef America: Morimoto vs. Batali


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] *Good Morning America*, Wed, Jun 28, 2017 [TRight] Apache HTTP Server Performance Tuning, *Rohit Dhall*, Published on Feb 21, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Diverging trends in work-related and non-work-related injury rates in Ontario, *IWH Research*, Published on Feb 19, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Travel Ban; 'The Gatekeepers'; 'Robert Rauschenberg: Among Friends'


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America: Iron Chef America: Morimoto vs. Puck


----------



## ourwater

Supreme Court Decimates Separation of Church & State, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 28, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Jerrod Carmichael On Money, Cosby, & 'The Carmichael Show' #PIP How To Use a Gasmask, *noodlespagoodle*, Published on Nov 24, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace (1959), Innocents in Space


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: An Eye for a Tooth


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Jun 27, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*House*, Autopsy


> A very brave and mature 9-year-old girl has terminal cancer, but that is not what the problem seems to be.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Jun 28, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*De Unge Moedre*, Season 01, Episode 06 #PIP Friday the 13th Game Retro Jason! &#128298;Friday the 13th Gameplay&#128298; Friday the 13th Gameplay Retro Jason, [/b]ONE_shot_GURL[/b], Streamed live 6 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Cooks vs. Cons: Patty Meltdown


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Tom Holland, Joy Behar, the Lumineers


----------



## ourwater

Army Advises on Social Media Best Practices, *BenningTV*, Published on Nov 3, 2014 #PIP The Pay Phone Repairmen of New York City | Mashable Docs, *Mashable*, Published on Nov 2, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Jack Reacher: Never Go Back [2016]


----------



## ourwater

Das Maedchen mit dem roten Haar [1981] #PIP Check Your Refund, *FranchiseTaxBoard*, Published on Jan 31, 2011


> Check the status of your CA tax refund at **************


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: Do You Really Wonton Hurt Me?


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Paperback Writer

Doctor Who S10E11

I’m not as into the show as I was back in the day, but that was a pretty great episode. 

And even though I knew he was coming back, it took me far too long to realise that the weird guy was John Simm. :lol


----------



## That Random Guy

Been watching The IT Crowd on Netflix lately. YouTube (A.K.A. Google) has stopped supporting my TV (now 4 years old). I won't be receiving an upgrade/replacement until I get a job.

So, here's to a couple of months of suffering!


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Health Care; 'Hansel & Gretel'


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Freedom, Part 1


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Jun 29, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Out Of State PBMs Managing Texas' Medicaid Pharmacy Benefits Under Managed Care, *PharmacyAccess*, Published on Aug 6, 2012


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Jun 28, 2017 #PIP STAR WARS: THE ARCADE GAME - Atari 2600 CGR Collection #42, *CGRtrailers*, Published on May 13, 2016


> View the CGR collection ******************************


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Freedom, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Magic: the Shuffling! - New Rules Proposal for Better MTG Gameplay!, *GG Degree*, Published on Jul 26, 2016


----------



## ourwater

TAKING 9ft TEDDY BEAR ON AN AIRPLANE (cops came), *Jake Paul*, Published on Dec 8, 2016


----------



## ourwater

No More Protections From Toxic Drinking Water, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 29, 2017


----------



## ourwater

VINTAGE 70'S JIFFY POP POPCORN COMMERCIAL, *tracy80sgirl*, Published on Jul 20, 2009


----------



## ourwater

*Home Improvement*, Dollars and Sense


> Jill's mother gives the three boys bonds to either re-invest or to spend. The boys decide to buy a valuable remote control car. Tim & Jill tell them they cannot play with it, but of course, the boys decide to drive it around.


----------



## ourwater

Hounddog Movie | Robin Wright Talks about the film | Behind The Scenes, *Amazing People*, Published on Jul 21, 2015


----------



## ourwater

*Star Trek: The Next Generation*, Suspicions


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Trump V. Media: Why the Battle Is Worsening


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Old Soldiers


----------



## ourwater

[869] A closer look: Illinois' budget and OPEC's cuts, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jun 29, 2017


> We're breaking down the headlines today on Boom Bust! Bianca Facchinei is taking us to Illinois as their government draws closer to their budget deadline with no clear budget established. Meanwhile, the President's new revised travel ban lets your step-sister in but not your grandmother? Clean coal feels the heat as a flawed plant switches to burning gas instead. Chris Martenson joins us to dissect the state of oil and the current state of the credit impulse while Lionel is back to talk about the AT&T/ Time Warner merger deal. That and more today on Boom Bust.


----------



## ourwater

*The Brady Bunch*, My Brother's Keeper


----------



## ourwater

*Cops*, Season 15, Episode 04


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*phone line, safety*


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Break a Crab Leg!


----------



## ourwater

How long does it take to get your green card after your interview?, *The Brad & Squeeze Show*, Published on Oct 29, 2013


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE! 06.29.17, *The Young Turks*, Started streaming 4 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Phone Training. Phone Skills by Canity, *TheMohvideos[b/], Published on Jun 16, 2014*


----------



## ourwater

The Unloved [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Pop-Up Sale


----------



## ourwater

X-Men Apocalypse [2016]


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Jun 29, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Survivor*, Lie, Cheat and Steal


----------



## ourwater

*Outnumbered*, Codename: The Airport


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Jun 29, 2017


> A Pregnant Teen in a Class by Herself; This Man's Full-Time Job Includes Being Intentionally Bitten by Terrifying Animals; Jay-Z Drops '4:44,' First Studio Album in Four Years


 #PIP 6 SECRET APPS NOT ALLOWED ON THE PLAY STORE 2017!!!, *ASBYT*, Published on Feb 24, 2017


----------



## SouthWest

_Silicon Valley_ season 4 episode 10: Server Error


----------



## ourwater

Dyson V8 Cord-free car cleanup - Official Dyson Video, * Dyson US*, Uploaded on Nov 2, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Adding Collaborators to YouTube Playlists, *Jennifer Miller*, Published on Apr 25, 2017 #PIP Family Feud: Extended Family - SNL, *Saturday Night Live*, Published on Oct 18, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Dual PC Stream Setup - Audio setup - Best How To Video, *Ernst Blofield*, Published on Dec 28, 2015


----------



## ourwater

WATCH: Heather Nauert State Department Press Briefing June 27, 2017 *America News*, Published on Jun 30, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Vengeance Factor


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Breast Milk


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: There's No "I" in Team


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Life During Wartime


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Fri, Jun 30, 2017 #PIP Huge Security Flaw - Siri on the iPhone 4S jeopardizes personal data with simple command, *AppleGenius0921*, Published on Oct 17, 2011


----------



## ourwater

*Dennis the Menace* (1959), Trouble from Mars


----------



## ourwater

*Dog With A Blog*, A New Baby?


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Oh, How We Danced


----------



## ourwater

How Trump's New Gilded Age Is Unfolding, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 30, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Putin Meets With Henry Kissinger New World Order Architect, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Jun 30, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Stolen License Plate Leads To Flood Of Traffic Tickets, *CBS New York*, Published on Jun 6, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Stardew Valley - "STORAGE SHED" - E223 (Lets Play Stardew Valley Gameplay), *Biffa: Strategy, Survival & Indie Game*, Published on Oct 10, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Alison Brie On ‘GLOW,’ ‘The Papers,’ & Dave Franco


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Lin-Manuel Miranda, Jason Mantzoukas, Martha Stewart


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Life You Save


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Misa mi [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Model Apartment


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Killjoys
~ Dark Matter


----------



## catcharay

Orange is the new black


----------



## ourwater

[870] Trump, Travel bans, and China, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jun 30, 2017


> It's time for Boom Bust. We're taking a look at a variety of stuff today. Trump looks to trade with a tariff that could set off a trade war while sanctions and Taiwanese arms deals and North Korea sanctions test the U.S.-China relationship. Alex Mihailovich talks about travel bans as Canadian lawmakers standby at airports as Trump's new travel ban goes into effect. We're also joined by Hadley Heath Manning from the Independent Women's Foundation to talk all about the new Senate healthcare bill. That and more on Boom Bust.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jun 30, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Voyager, The Voyager Conspiracy


> Seven uncovers a conspiracy to keep Voyager stranded in the Delta Quadrant.


----------



## ourwater

&#128165;Crash Bandicoot N Sane Triology Gameplay&#128165; Crash Bandicoot N Sane Triology PS4 Remastered Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 8 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

How to Make your Own Personal Email Address! -Tutorial, *HostExaminer[b/], Published on May 30, 2013*


----------



## ourwater

*Battle of the Network Stars*, TV Sitcoms vs TV Kids


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Jun 30, 2017


----------



## Kevin001

SportsCenter


----------



## ourwater

Making A Special Shadow Box, *Laney Shaughnessy*, Published on Aug 13, 2012


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginormous Food: Pittsburgh: Bacon and Burger Bonanza


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One After the Super Bowl, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Wildest Joints


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Hometown Heroes


----------



## ourwater

*We Bare Bears*, Cupcake Job


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Gotham


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Jul 1, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Forget Paypal! Google Wallet is free and easy to use, *CTN.news | Coffee Tech News LLP[b/], Published on Jun 20, 2015*


----------



## A Void Ant

Dragon Ball Z episode 267


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit Gameplay 3, *TirexiHD*, Published on Dec 19, 2010


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: East Coast Cruisin'


----------



## ourwater

How to Copy Files Over to your Android In a Bootloop with No OS using ADB!, *Max Lee*, Published on Sep 17, 2014


----------



## ourwater

How To Clean Install Windows 10!, *BTNHD*, Published on Jan 17, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Kathleen Hays; Robert Gates; Michael Morell


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Eddie Won't Go


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Intruders*, Time Has Come Today,


> Jack returns home to find Amy sleeping soundly in bed. She has a logical explanation for her whereabouts in Seattle and professes her love to Jack only to ask for a separation the next day. Jack is terrified for Amy's mental state. Meanwhile, Gary calls with alarming news. Things get dangerous as Madison hitches a ride to Seattle, determined to evade capture. A deal from Richard's past continues to haunt him.


----------



## ourwater

US AirCraft Carrier off Israel's Coast, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Jul 1, 2017


> USS George H W Bush is anchored off the coast of Israel could it be that President Trump is planning a strike on Damascus will be following the story closely as it develops


----------



## ourwater

Matilda [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: From Meatballs To Lollipops


----------



## ourwater

*FOX News Sunday*, Sun, June 11, 2017


> This Week on "FOX News Sunday" RNC Chairwoman Ronna McDaniel, Sen. Jack Reed (D-RI) & a Sunday Panel of Karl Rove, Charles Lane, Donna Edwards, Newt Gingrich.


----------



## ourwater

Mental health awareness e-training for emergency staff - Self harm *WLMHT*, Published on May 27, 2016 #PIP Dead man found in driveway of suspected grow house, deputies say, *WESH 2 News*, Published on Apr 14, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Friday the 13th Game Retro Jason! &#128298;Friday the 13th Gameplay&#128298; Friday the 13th Gameplay Retro Jason, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 6 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

If You Get Arrested Don't Waive Time In Court - Why Lawyers Love It When You Do, *Think Like A Cop - The Rest Of The Story*, Published on Aug 7, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Merch Tools - One-Click Intellectual Property Reporting Feature, *John Adams*, Published on Apr 29, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Network Troubleshooting using PING, TRACERT, IPCONFIG, NSLOOKUP COMMANDS, *sakitech*, Published on Nov 3, 2012 #PIP The Story of Bellefontaine Cemetery, *edwardfouke*, Published on Jan 11, 2014


> An overview of Bellefontaine Cemetery in St. Louis, MO and its profound significance in the region.


----------



## ourwater

*Darker Than Black*, Gunsmoke Blows, Life Flows


----------



## ourwater

Therapeutic Recreation: Who We Are, What We Do, *Emily MacPhail*, Published on Apr 21, 2015


----------



## ourwater

6/30/2017 -- HAVE A PLAN -- Earthquakes hit Japan, Italy, and Vancouver just as expected *dutchsinse*, Published on Jun 30, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Choosing the Right PC Power Supply (PSU) as Fast As Possible, *Techquickie*, Published on Mar 25, 2014


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S03, E01


----------



## ourwater

*Erased*, Treasure


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Al Goes to the Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Pilot


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Chicken Trifecta


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: From Standards To Standouts


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Arizona All-Stars


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Red, White And Bbq


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] *Good Morning America*, Sun, Jul 2, 2017, [TRight] Special Clients / Special Roles: Diminished Capacity, *Center for Innovation in Legal Education*, Published on Jul 2, 2013


----------



## ourwater

*FOX News Sunday*, Sun, Jul 2, 2017 #PIP How do focus groups work? - Hector Lanz, *TED-Ed*, Published on Apr 10, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Ghosts of Bobby's Past


----------



## ourwater

Embedding Async IO Drivers into ESXi 5.0 Installation ISO, *Cisco Support Community*, Published on Mar 16, 2012


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*CSI: Crime Scene Investigation*, Sounds of Silence


----------



## ourwater

Punky Brewster - A Visit To The Doctor, * punkybrewster4ever*, Published on Sep 25, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Bam Earthquake 2003, *rioseco1*, Published on Apr 2, 2008


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Edward Norton,


> Edward Norton hosts Saturday Night Live with musical guest Janelle Monae.


----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Jul 2, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Candy Crush Saga Level 46 - 2 Stars No Boosters, *Cool Apps Man*, Published on Dec 23, 2013 



 De Unge Moedre, S13, E25


----------



## GibberingMaw

Z Nation, on the second season.

Yes it is cheesy,zany and weird.

That is why I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star: Sunny's Kitchen Hacks


----------



## Lohikaarme

I'm tempted to give American Gods another shot. Anyone who's seen it care to elaborate on whether it's worth it?


----------



## ourwater

The Sirius Report with London Paul (07/03/2017), *ROGUE MONEY*, Streamed live 4 hours ago #PIP How to Use Ohio Benefits, *[OHT Ohio*, Published on Sep 30, 2013


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Lohikaarme said:


> I'm tempted to give American Gods another shot. Anyone who's seen it care to elaborate on whether it's worth it?


It's one of the shows I'm a little ways into. It's pretty hardcore, but if you can get through that stuff, it is beautiful. I read the book a long time ago I think. Or at least part of it. It does trigger my PTSD, but I kind of need it right now. For me it is definitely worth it, and thanks for reminding me of it. I think I'll watch some more tonight.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Father Brown*, The Daughter of Autolycus,


> Father Brown must help Flambeau in stealing the Pope's gift to the Queen.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Lewis and Clark Trail


----------



## ourwater

How to make a DIY Tarp Teepee - Teepee Winter Campout Part 1, *KdawgCrazy*, Published on Nov 22, 2015


----------



## udit thakur

prison break


----------



## Lohikaarme

ImperfectCircle said:


> It's one of the shows I'm a little ways into. It's pretty hardcore, but if you can get through that stuff, it is beautiful. I read the book a long time ago I think. Or at least part of it. It does trigger my PTSD, but I kind of need it right now. For me it is definitely worth it, and thanks for reminding me of it. I think I'll watch some more tonight.


I haven't read the book yet but it's on my reading list. 
I was actually intrigued by the trailer and decided to check what all the fuss was about. The first episode left me with an overall 'meh' impression (I lose interest in movies/shows pretty quickly). It's one of those shows that pick up the pace later on then? I had kinda spoiled myself earlier on the famous Bilquis scene so it didn't hook me that much :b
I might just watch it simply for Ian McShane's performance though


----------



## ourwater

Heating a Tarp Teepee Using the G2- 5" Folding Firebox Stove - Teepee Winter Campout Part 3, *KdawgCrazy*, Published on Feb 4, 2016


----------



## ourwater

How To Lock Your Bike - Secure Your Bicycle From Thieves, *Global Cycling Network*, Published on Feb 3, 2014 #PIP Indien-Panzer: Stärkster Tier 8 Medium? [World of Tanks - Gameplay - Deutsch], *[mouzAkrobat*, Published on Apr 15, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Dennis the Menace* (1959), The School Play


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Lohikaarme said:


> I haven't read the book yet but it's on my reading list.
> I was actually intrigued by the trailer and decided to check what all the fuss was about. The first episode left me with an overall 'meh' impression (I lose interest in movies/shows pretty quickly). It's one of those shows that pick up the pace later on then? I had kinda spoiled myself earlier on the famous Bilquis scene so it didn't hook me that much :b
> I might just watch it simply for Ian McShane's performance though


It's tough for me to pinpoint what I find so beautiful about it. It just hits all the right spots for me, I guess. I can relate to alot of the stories. Not literally, but I grew up in a world kind of similar to it? My favorite performances so far are Emily Browning and Pablo Schreiber. And yes, it does build on each chapter/episode/god as it goes, so the story gets much richer. Emily Browning especially helped me to understand some things about women like her.


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Jul 3, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Rugby


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The Last One, Part 1


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Neil DeGrasse Tyson On AI, Trump, & Living in a Simulation


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Identity Crisis


----------



## ourwater

DOOM (2016) VULKAN RT on GTX 1050 TI | Phenom X4 955 @ 3.2 GHZ, *KrassimART*, Published on Nov 16, 2016


> +Rise of the Tomb Raider Benchmark


----------



## thisismeyo

Family Feud


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play World Of Tanks - Aflevering 2 - 6 kill streak - Dutch Game Co, *CromoTag* , Published on Feb 8, 2014


----------



## ourwater

[871] A Closer Look: Tech Summit and job guarantees, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 3, 2017


----------



## ourwater

How to Boot Into System Bios 3 Different Computers, * Lex Selfmade Life*, Published on May 30, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Why wasn't the Bill of Rights originally in the US Constitution? - James Coll, *TED-Ed*, Published on Jun 14, 2016


----------



## ourwater

3 Wins! &#128308;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Squads PC Gameplay&#128308;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 5 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Deep-Fried Favorites


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jun 30, 2017,


> Gunman goes on rampage at NYC hospital; fiery plane crash shuts down busy California highway, these women are proving age is just a number


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the One-Night Stands


----------



## Nekomata

Yahari Ore No Seishun Love Comedy Wa Machigatteiru Zoku


----------



## ImperfectCircle

American Gods S01E07


----------



## Nekomata

Natsume Yuujinchou Shi.


----------



## ourwater

*The Golden Girls*, Isn't It Romantic, Aired: 11/08/1986


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Random Thoughts


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Mon, Jul 3, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Rabbit Showmanship Step by Step, *Texascowgirl15*, Published on Mar 4, 2012


----------



## ourwater

*The Fairly OddParents*, The Fair Bears/Return of the L.O.S.E.R.S.


> Chloe wishes that her favorite cartoon characters, The Fair Bears, would come to life, but Timmy and Wanda aren't happy with this wish./Foop, Dark Laser, and Mr. Crocker find out that Timmy is weak without his fairies and they try to get him while he's weak.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

[871] A Closer Look: Tech Summit and job guarantees, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 3, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Til Debt Do Us Part, Season 09, Episode 02


----------



## ourwater

> IbFE_M789sA


 *How It's Made*, Olive Oil/Lift Trucks/Seamless Rolled Rings/Ski Boots


> Olive Oil, Lift Trucks, Seamless Rolled Rings and Ski Boots


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Preacher


----------



## ourwater

British army survival knife, *Mad Dog Survival*, Published on Oct 28, 2016


----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Jun 25, 2017,


> Senate Republicans Unveil Their Health Care Plan and Brace for a Fight; Guests: Kellyanne Conway, Chuck Schumer, Rand Paul, Susan Collins, Matthew Dowd, Lanhee Chen, Julie Pace, Neera Tanden.


----------



## ourwater

WoT Awesome Replays Ep. 553 - Land Tour (E-100, 10,198 dmg, 6 kills), *Hetherlum Productions*, Published on Mar 2, 2016


----------



## ourwater

What's Your Worst Video Game Shopping Experience?, *AlphaOmegaSin*, Published on Aug 3, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Performing Plane Magic ✈️ (WK 323) | Bratayley, *Bratayley*, Published on Mar 10, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Jul 4, 2017,


> North Korea claims its 1st intercontinental ballistic missile test; Venus Williams breaks down speaking about fatal car crash; Could the trendy alternate-day fasting diet be putting you in danger?


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: A Fist Full of Datas


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Quality of Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Hot Doggin'


----------



## ourwater

Bimbo's Initiation [1930]


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped Junior: Cookin' for a Cookout


----------



## ourwater

Friday the 13th Game Retro Jason! &#128298;Friday the 13th Gameplay&#128298; Friday the 13th Gameplay Retro Jason, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live on Jul 3, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Bangin' Backyard Cookout


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Tue, Jul 4, 2017


> Finding My Father; Mississippi woman's years-long search to find biological father; Mississippi woman's emotional reunion with biological father after 32 years


 #PIP *A Scanner Darkly* [2006]


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Jul 4, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Warnings: Sweden is Headed Toward "a Cliff"..., * Dale Hurd*, Published on Mar 16, 2015


----------



## ourwater

I am on Medicare, Doctors do not want to see me, why do Physicians refuse Medicare patients, *Gary McCarron*, Published on Sep 24, 2013


----------



## ourwater

*Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends*, Bloo Tube


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Alec Baldwin, Julie Andrews, Dan White


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Ship in a Bottle


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Without the Ski Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: In the Midnight Hour


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: All By Myself


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America: Flay vs. Pham


----------



## ourwater

Stephen Hawking warns: Trump is Pushing Us to the Apocalypse, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jul 5, 2017


----------



## ourwater

[872] Raising the curtain: A look at the G20 Summit, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 5, 2017


> It's time! Starting off, the U.S. lifts a ban on laptops on Emirates and Turkish Airlines while Volvo looks to go green by 2019. RT's Alex Mihailovich gives us the rundown on the Canadian dollar as it strengthens against the U.S. dollar. We're also taking a look at Italy as it looks to nationalize a bank and a bitcoin exchange takes a hit after a massive hack attack. Special Guest Bart Chilton sits down with Lindsay France as we raise the curtain and set the stage for this year's G20 Summit. That and more on today's Boom Bust!


----------



## ourwater

*All in the Family*, Lionel Moves Into the Neighborhood #PIP Larry King Now, Vanessa Williams On 'Daytime Divas,' the Clintons, & Grit


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Jul 05, 2017


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S02 E09


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America: Flay vs. Hastings


----------



## ourwater

Panic Room [2002]


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Jul 05, 2017,


> NYC police officer ambushed while monitoring gang activity inside mobile crime unit; Trump arrives in Poland ahead of a series of meetings with European leaders; Fate of terminally ill 'Baby Charlie' continues to be debated


----------



## ourwater

*The Young Turks*, Thu, Oct 20, 2016,


> Donald Trump: 'I Will Totally Accept the Results...If I Win' | Trump: "What A Nasty Woman" (VIDEO) | Donald Just Launched Trump TV | Trump Allegeldy Told Sexual Assualt Accuser, "Don't You Know Who I Am?" | NFL Ignored Player's Admission Of Violence


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: Fast Times at Cutthroat High


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Star Trek: Voyager*, Tinker Tenor Doctor Spy,


> The Doctor's overactive imagination leads Voyager into real trouble.


----------



## ourwater

*The Good Guys*, Little Things


> Acting on a tip from an 11-year-old, Jack and Dan uncover a plot to falsify legal documents for two violent Mexican drug dealers who are coming to America.


----------



## ourwater

Los Angeles Dodgers | 2014 Home Runs (134),*MLB Productions 21*, Published on Jul 1, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Friday the 13th Game Retro Jason! &#128298;Friday the 13th Gameplay&#128298; Friday the 13th Gameplay Retro Jason, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 7 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Endgame, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Defector


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Beat Your Heart Out


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Before and After


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Where There's a Will, There's a War


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Deja Q


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: A Matter of Perspective


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, What to Expect from the First Official Trump-Putin Meeting #PIP *Sea Patrol*, Cometh the Hour


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Jul 6, 2017 #PIP Cannon Fodder (Atari Jaguar) | Ein mörderischer Spaß! | Angespielt! #245, *Der Retroluzzer*, Published on May 31, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Jul 6, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Have the Red States Already Sent Voter Files to Kobach?, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jul 6, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Charlie Rose 'The Gatekeepers'; David McCullough


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Thu, Jul 6, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Battle of the Network Stars*, Variety vs TV Sex Symbols


----------



## ourwater

*Homeland*, Two Hats,


> Saul teams up with Virgil and Max to dig up some information.


----------



## ourwater

Syria Blammed for Another Chemical Attack, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Jul 6, 2017,


> President assad accused once again of yet another Chemical weapons attack near Damascus. Seems that the groups fighting against the Syrian government will stop at nothing to gain US sypathay for their cause including attacking their own while the time seems most optimal for President Putin and President Trump at the G-20 summit in Germany.


----------



## ourwater

Chutes and Ladders (PC) Walkthrough, *Mr. Eight-Three-One*, Published on Mar 26, 2014


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

DIY : #7 How To Wrap Your Shoebox ♥, *Syafa Saurus*,


> How To Wrap Your Shoebox - Tutorial  ❤ What Will You Need ❤ - Wrapping Paper - Shoebox - Glue - Brush (For the glue) - Pencil / Pen / Marker Pen - Ruler - Cutter - Scissors


----------



## ourwater

[873] Trump and Trudeau at the G20, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 7, 2017


> It's the best time of the day! We start with an eye on Trump as the new President attends his first G20. Not to be outdone, Canada's own Justin Trudeau is off the summit as well as Alex Mihailovich breaks it down for us. The U.S. trade deficit narrows as we get two-year highs on exports while Bianca Facchinei breaks down the economics of the G20 and NATO. With Bitcoin on the rise you might've asked yourself; how did this all start? Special guest Brian Patrick Eha joins us to talk about Bitcoin and how the little mathematical formula became a currency powerhouse. That and more on today's Boom Bust!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Sins of the Father


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Happening Now 7/7/17 | HAPPENING NOW Fox News July 7,2017, *The News Trump today*, Published on Jul 7, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Kids find huge stash of guns in empty house, use them for playing, *WTAE-TV Pittsburgh*, Published on Apr 30, 2015


----------



## ourwater

*Forensic Files*, Who's Your Daddy, Episode aired 2 November 2002


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Ice Age: Collision Course [2016]


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Charlie X


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Mike Colter On ‘Luke Cage,’ Eastwood, & Mahershala Ali


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: No Good at Saying Sorry (One More Chance)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: That Darn Kid


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Smoke and Seafood


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Sandwiches, Spaetzle and Sticky Wings


----------



## ourwater

*Erased*, Spiral, Aired: 02/25/2016


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Jul 6, 2017


> 92-Year-Old Grandmother Serves as Flower Girl in Granddaughter's Wedding; G-20 summit protests erupt in violence; Officials warn about the dangers of hot cars


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Killjoys
~ Dark Matter


----------



## ImperfectCircle

This has multiple connotations for me, other than just math:


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Jul 7, 2017


----------



## ourwater

[874] Reaching the Summit: G20 2017, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 7, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jul 7, 2017,


> President Trump and Russian President Putin shake hands at G-20 summit; massive 7-story building explodes into flames in Oakland, California; flight attendant attacked by passenger mid-air.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Miri


----------



## ourwater

The GOP's Phony Choice on Healthcare, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jul 7, 2017


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom talks with Hyun Lee about North Korea and what it could take to create lasting peace on the Korean peninsula. Then in the Big Picture Rumble, Thom talks with Scott Greer and Doug Christian about the GOP's health care bill which sounds like a pitch for a single-payer system. After that, they talk about Trump's crusade to purge voter rolls and the myth of widespread voter fraud.


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Fri, Jul 7, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Little Nightmares Secrets of the Maw &#128561;Little Nightmares The Depths Secrets of the Maw DLC Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 16 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Dirty Day


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Dec 4, 2016,


> Mike Pence Discusses Donald Trump Transition; Guests: Mike Pence, David Petraeus, David Axelrod, Matt Dowd, Alex Castellanos, Sara Fagen


----------



## ourwater

*The Golden Girls*, The Bloom Is Off the Rose


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's New Dress


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Jul 8, 2017


----------



## ImperfectCircle




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League (Blazers vs. Utah)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Infinite Regress


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: God Help Ye Merry Bundymen


----------



## ourwater

Friday the 13th Game Retro Jason! &#128298;Friday the 13th Gameplay&#128298; Friday the 13th Gameplay Retro Jason, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 4 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Mayday - Cleared for Disaster - US Air 1493/Skywest 5569, *Mayday*, Published on Mar 24, 2016


> It's a busy night at Los Angeles International Airport, and US Air Flight #1493 is on its final approach. The pilots configure the 737 for landing and although they repeatedly radio the tower for instructions, their calls go unanswered. They finally get clearance just moments before landing, but within seconds of touching down, the aircraft erupts in flames and crashes into an abandoned brick building. Rescue workers rush to the scene, and as survivors emerge from the inferno, firefighters make a horrifying discovery... Can investigators determine what went wrong?


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S05 E06


----------



## ourwater

*Cops*, Philadelphia, PA 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Stepford Peg


----------



## ourwater

PS4 NEED FOR SPEED 2015 實況 #1 說好的原點, *Raiden San*, Published on Nov 3, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Nothing Human


----------



## TryingMara

Dateline


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Jul 9, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Live Nude Peg


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, Jul 09, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*FOX News Sunday*, Sun, July 9, 2017 #PIP 24, Season 09, Episode 02


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: A Babe in Toyland


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Solo & Duos! &#128308;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solos PC Gameplay&#128308;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## Were

Fargo, Started watching it a while ago, after finishing Star Trek TOS.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League Basketball (Blazers vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star: Summer Party Playoffs


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the 'Cuffs


----------



## ourwater

*HGTV* On the Set. Designing sets for "The Good Wife," "The Middle," and "How I Met Your Mother."


----------



## ourwater

MY HUNGER GAMES MERCH COLLECTION!, *thebookhaven*, Published on Jun 30, 2016


> Hi!! You're probably here from my Instagram, but if you're not, please follow me over there at @thehungergames99!! I'm hoping to start making videos more often; maybe about books, the hunger games, and other stuff as well. Sorry about the horrible quality and my rambling, believe it or not this is as short as I could possibly get the video... Yikes.


----------



## ourwater

*Mystery Science Theater 3000*, Avalanche


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Sea Rescue*, Tangled Up in the Blue


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, GOP's Alan Simpson: Trump Chickened Out on Budget Decisions


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Former Intel Chief John Negroponte On Russia Probe, Jared Kushner and Trump's Approach to Governance


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Messaging Guru Frank Luntz: Trump's Tweetstorms Undercutting Agenda


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Birthday Boy Toy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Waking Moments


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross's Grant


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Wedding Dresses


----------



## Sabk

Real Husbands of Hollywood 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bombshells


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Smoke and Seafood


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Tacos, Turtles And Tri-Tip


----------



## ourwater

[875] The Summer of Hell: Trains, Oil, and the G20, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 10, 2017 #PIP Writing Tip #4: Transitions and Signposting, *Educational Foundations and Research, University of North Dakota*, Published on Apr 21, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Signs [2002]


----------



## ourwater

Trump Gave a Speech on Western Values Then Ignored the West, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jul 10, 2017


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom talks with John Fugelsang about the 'G-19's flank over Trump's denial of climate change. Then he talks with Valerie Ervin and Dave McCulloch about Senator McCain saying the republican health plan may be dead on arrival, moves from U.S. states to roll back on solar power initiatives, and again their take of the G20-minus-Trump reaffirming the Paris accords to protect the Earth's climate.


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Jul 10, 2017


----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] Naked and Afraid, Season 07, Episode 10 [TRight] OWNER'S DOG LOOKS AT HIM WHILE HE FALLS ASLEEP, LATER FINDS OUT WHY, *Terrifive*, Published on Apr 19, 2017 [BLeft] *ABC Nightline*, Mon, Jul 10, 2017,


----------



## ourwater

Friday the 13th Game Retro Jason! &#128298;Friday the 13th Gameplay&#128298; Friday the 13th Gameplay Retro Jason, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 14 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

*ABC World News Tonight With David Muir*, Mon, Jul 10, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Charlie Rose*, G20 Summit; 'Obama: The Call of History'


> Guest host Susan Glasser is joined by Peter Baker of The New York Times, Ed Luce of the Financial Times, and Karen DeYoung of The Washington Post. Susan Glasser and Peter Baker discussing Peter's new book, "Obama: The Call of History."


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Omega Directive


----------



## ourwater

*ABC World News Tonight With David Muir*, Thu, Jul 7, 2016, Aired: 07/07/2016


----------



## ourwater




----------



## That Random Guy

*!*

I just got done watching the second episode of the seventh "series" or The Peep Show.

The cringe prompted in that show is drink-worthy.


----------



## ourwater

*Jimmy Kimmel Live*, Mon, Jul 10, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

The Munich Agreement | History Lessons, *Council on Foreign Relations*, Published on Sep 26, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Word 2007 Tutorial 17 - Making A Certificate With A Template, *SchoolFreeware*, Published on Aug 11, 2009


----------



## ourwater

TITANFALL 2 PS4 Pro GAMEPLAY - 56, *XpecterX*, Streamed live on May 12, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Everybody Finds Out


----------



## ourwater

HOW TO Use WinRAR - WinZip to Extract Files, *Caters TV*, Published on May 19, 2012 #PIP Le renard et l'enfant [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Goodbye


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Jul 11, 2017


> Opposition grows within GOP for health care bill; Tragedy befalls U.S. couple on Amazon River cruise; Steve Zahn: Filming 'War of the Planet of the Apes' was 'physically the hardest job I ever did'


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: (I Always Feel Like) Somebody's Watchin' Me


----------



## ourwater

*Charlie Rose*, G20; Qatar; Walter Mossberg


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

President Trump's Goodwill to Putin Undermined by the Deep State, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Jul 11, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League Basketball (Warriors vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Flour Power


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Chopped Desserts!


----------



## ourwater

Stinger [NES], *JsRetroVideoGames*, Published on Dec 2, 2013, 1987 by Konami. (with commentary). upload # 522


----------



## ourwater

[876] Breaking the bank: Bitcoin, oil, and American retailers, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 11, 2017


> We're ready! Boom Bust is bursting with headlines today. Bianca Facchinei starts takes us into the world of Bitcoin as former head of Mt. Gox goes to trial in Japan. The charges? Embezzling millions of dollars in bitcoins. CEO Peter Schiff joins us today as he talks about the two things that the world is always watching; oil and the dollar. Carol Spieckerman, retail expert, brings her knowledge to the table as we ask the question; is American retail in decline? That and more on today's episode of Boom Bust!


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Jul 11, 2017,


> Donald Trump Jr. releases emails about meeting with Russian Lawyer; Military cargo plane crashes in Mississippi field; Baby hippo reunited with her family


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Tue, Jul 11, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Home Movies*, Stowaway


----------



## ourwater

Windows 10 Trick | How To Boot Into Command Prompt, *MDTechVideos*, Published on Oct 2, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Fly Away [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Descent, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Ride Along


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Invasion


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Saw What I Saw


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: As Time Goes By


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Ron Paul: Misguided Foreign Policy Is Biggest Threat to US


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Wed, Jul 12, 2017,


> Donald Trump Jr. acknowledges he "would have done things a little differently"; Amazon's Prime Day breaks company records; "War of the Planet of the Apes" star Andy Serkis teaches a pretty slick dance move.


 #PIP Episode 143: Frederick Winslow Taylor's Scientific Management, *Alanis Business Academy*, Published on Nov 19, 2013


----------



## ourwater

[877] Reading the tea leaves: A look at Yellen and Qatar, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 12, 2017


> Here we go! Boom Bust is ready to break it all down. Takata Airbag extends its recall while a Swedish security boss has his identity stolen and goes broke! Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei looks towards the Middle East as Qatar begins tough talks with a U.S. diplomat. Then Anya Parampil goes digital as Internet companies aim to keep current net neutrality laws. Lindsay France sits down with Bart Chilton as we take a look at Janet Yellen's testimony on the day of the Fed's Beige Book release. That and more on today's Boom Bust


----------



## ourwater

GOP Choosing A Climate Change Doomsday Scenario?, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jul 12, 2017


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom discusses parallels between today's activist movements and the protests of the 1960s with author Danny Goldberg. Then, Thom talks to Jeff Stier of the National Center for Public Policy Research and Charles Sauer of the Market Institute about the National Day of Action to preserve net neutrality laws and an ice shelf the size of Delaware breaking off from Antarctica.


 #PIP 5 Proven Remedies for Face Sweating, *Jason Ellis*, Published on Nov 11, 2012 & Friday the 13th Game Retro Jason! &#128298;Friday the 13th Gameplay&#128298; Friday the 13th Gameplay Retro Jason, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 4 hours ago


----------



## Profound

The 100 (Recommend this if you're into survival shows or a similar show to GoT)


----------



## ourwater

*Notruf California*, Seance,


> A woman attends a seance for her recently deceased sister and suffers a seizure, after which she constantly calls the Squad because she's convinced the bad things happening after that were a result of her sister. Dr. Brackett and Dixie treat a young man who took unprescribed tranquilizers, while the firemen rescue a man pinned under a load of cartons and a driver trapped underwater in his car.


----------



## cinto

You can't pay, we'll take it away


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: I Ain't Afraid of No Toast


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Jul 12, 2017,


> President Trump's FBI director nominee under fire; Iceberg breaks away from Antarctic ice shelf; Elementary school children make Broadway debut President Trump's FBI director nominee under fire; Iceberg breaks away from Antarctic ice shelf; Elementary school children make Broadway debut


----------



## a degree of freedom

The Legend of Korra


----------



## Vadimchik

Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Preacher 
~ Fear The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

Altar [2017]


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Mosul; 'The Pride of the Yankees'


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Jul 12, 2017


> On The Front Lines With Iraqi Forces Fighting ISIS In Mosul; 'Game of Thrones' Cast Talk Season 7 Storylines, Battle Scene


 #PIP HIDE-N-SEEK GONE WRONG!, *Daily Bumps*, Published on Jun 4, 2016


----------



## ourwater

*The Golden Girls*, Ebbtide,


> Blanche is shattered after her father, Big Daddy, passes away.


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Wed, Jul 12, 2017,


> Jacob Batalon; Adam Carolla; The Kills.


----------



## ourwater

Eagle Catches Fox and Wolf *Ray Phister*, Published on Dec 25, 2008


> Eagles from Mongolia catching Fox and Wolves.


----------



## ourwater

Friday the 13th Game Retro Jason! &#128298;Friday the 13th Gameplay&#128298; Friday the 13th Gameplay Retro Jason, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 12 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Eye of the Needle


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Captain's Holiday


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; '1984'; Kumail Nanjiani


----------



## londongirl

watching this gay show Jane the Virgin. I don't even know why I watch it lol I can't even relate to any of this especially the romance, wealth, and abundance of options that Jane has. It's kinda entertaining sometimes though.


----------



## londongirl

watching The Wire now. I can't believe I never saw it years ago


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Toad Licker said:


> Cutthroat Kitchen: I Ain't Afraid of No Toast


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Jul 13, 2017


> Trump arrives in Paris as Russia controversy looms; FDA endorses groundbreaking cancer treatment; Michelle Obama pays special tribute at the 2017 ESPY Awards.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Holidaze


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Blink


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bananas, Crackers, and Nuts


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Snap Pea To It!


----------



## A Void Ant

Dragon Ball Super episode 37.


----------



## Jermster91

Impractical Jokers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Both Sides of the Coin


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Battle of the Network Stars*, White House vs. Lawyers


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Dem Rep. Steve Cohen: Trump Likely to Fire Mueller,


> Will Donald Trump fire special counsel Robert Mueller before completing the Russia investigation? Rep. Steve Cohen (D-TN) tells Larry why he thinks it'll happen. Then, Dave Rubin on the growing battle between the Trump administration and mainstream media.


----------



## ourwater

[878] Getting the Book Report: A look at the Beige Book, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 13, 2017,


> We're ready! We take a look at Janet Yellen as we examine her testimony from yesterday and today while China and Portugal look to restart an old world concept; the Silk Road. Meanwhile, Bianca Facchinei takes us to Brazil where the ex-president of the country is looking at 10 years in prison. Alex Mihailovich gives us his take as he warns Canadians that there is trouble on the horizon. Our special guest Danielle DiMartino Booth is breaking down the Beige Book; are we in financially clear waters? You'll have to watch on today's Boom Bust to find out!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

President Bernie Sanders in 2020...?, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jul 13, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Animal Crossing: New Leaf - Part 4 - Museum Donation (Nintendo 3DS Gameplay Walkthrough Day 2), *ZackScottGame*, ZackScottGame


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Jul 13, 2017


----------



## ourwater

How To Change A Whole House Water Filter, *Jeff Martin*, Published on Jan 30, 2014


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Jul 13, 2017,


> Cosmo DiNardo confesses to killing four missing Pennsylvania men; Efforts to repeal and replace Obamacare are fracturing; Tropicana continues to sell orange juice made in America.


----------



## Sabk

Chopped--Military Vets

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

The Future of Tourism: Ian Yeoman at TEDxGroningen, *TEDx Talks*, Published on Dec 6, 2013


----------



## ourwater

*Home Movies*, The Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Transfigurations


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Thu, Jul 13, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*The X-Files*, Lazarus


----------



## ourwater

*Dennis the Menace* (1959), Man of the House,


> Dennis tries to take care of his sick mother while his father is out of town.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Shore Leave


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

People are Afraid of the Truth, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Jul 12, 2017


> Israeli News Live television broadcast from World Harvest Television Direct TV channel 367. Looking at truth behind the Jews first time returning home and the plan to undermine the Middle east


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Jul 14, 2017,


> Midwest slammed by rain, flooding; Woman killed by jet-engine blast at popular tourist site; Steve Zahn: A sneak peek of Star Wars Land from D23.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Push


----------



## ourwater

Kid Thing - Official Trailer (2012), *Ocmlite Ya*, Published on May 28, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Charles Blow; Jesse Eisinger


----------



## ourwater

&#128128;Battlegrounds Custom Games & Zombies Mode&#128128; Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Zombies Custom Match, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 1 hour ago #PIP *Little Sweetheart* [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Suicide Is Painless


----------



## ourwater

DNS Cache Poisoning Attack | Internet Security *Check Point Software Technologies, Ltd.*, Published on Aug 8, 2008 #PIP Accepting Late Work, *Maggie Fiorentino*, Published on Apr 26, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Feb 16, 2016,


> Grim Sleeper' serial murder trial begins; presidential candidates battle for the South; doughnut wars heat up in New England.


----------



## ourwater

Near-empty nesters fill house by adopting 7 siblings *USA TODAY*, Published on Dec 31, 2014


> A Tennessee family fostering seven siblings adopted them as their own. Jim and Katrina Baldwin have five biological children and seven grandchildren. Two foster children soon became seven, and by the end of the year, they became a family forever.


----------



## ourwater

Sacred-killer453's need for speed Ep.1 a look at one car, *Austin Owens *, Streamed live on Nov 29, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Gary Born on Recent Developments in International Arbitration during Kluwer Arbitration London, * Wolters Kluwer International Group*, Published on Feb 17, 2016


> Panel Session with Gary Born during our Kluwer Arbitration London Event 2015 held by Wolters Kluwer L&R, International Group.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on FlickrQ&A session with Gary Born, *Annette Magnusson*, Stefan Kroll, Wolters Kluwer International Group


> Published on Feb 17, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Germ Warfare


----------



## ourwater

Subnautica - Large Base Rooms! Aquariums! Benches! Bulkheads!, *CerealSnax*, Published on Jul 14, 2015


----------



## ourwater

*Undefeated Bahamut Chronicle*, The Homecoming of the Strongest


> When Lux meets a high ranking noble girl under false pretenses, he's put in a tight spot. It gets worse; she has a reputation for misandry and wants him out of the school!


----------



## ourwater

*Stargate SG-1*, Learning Curve,


> O'Neill risks his career to alter an alien girl's fate.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Flavor Adventure


----------



## ourwater

How to Restore Data from iCloud Backup | iPhone Tips, *Howcast*, Published on Dec 17, 2013


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

How To Make A Youtube Account 2017 | How To Create A Youtube Account | Tulsi Networks, *Tulsi Networks*, Published on Dec 26, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Student suspended for recording teacher, *WPTV News | West Palm Beach Florida*,


> WPTV NewsChannel 5, Local News Coverage You Can Count On. South Florida, Palm Beach County, Treasure Coast breaking news, weather and traffic. WPTV is South Florida's top-rated television station, covering Palm Beach County and the Treasure Coast.


 Finding a place to live in Copenhagen, *Københavns Kommune*,


> It can be difficult to find a place to live in Copenhagen. These international citizens tell their own story about finding a home.


----------



## ourwater

Six year old Type 1 diabetic girl giving herself an insulin shot with the pen., *Tamara Levine*, via YouTube Capture #PIP Published on May 17, 2014 Favorite things to do in Copenhagen in the weekends, * Københavns Kommune*, Published on Jan 27, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: From Biscuits To Brisket


----------



## ourwater

IMG_0370 by trulietrice, on Flickr, God Medicine Review (GB): Remote RPGs Episode 43, *RemoteRPGs*, Published on Jul 24, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Going to the post office in Korea, *QuinlinCecelia*, Published on May 27, 2016,


> Doing the simplest things can feel like the hardest challenges when you live in a foreign country. Here are some tips for sending a packing to America from Korea.


----------



## ourwater

[879] College Tuition: To pay or not to pay?, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 14, 2017


> It's Friday and that means more Boom Bust! We're taking a look as Dow industrial checks their numbers at the beginning of earnings season while the U.S. farm lobby turns to Trump and NAFTA. Simone Del Rosario takes us into the world of health fraud as 412 people are arrested. Bianca Facchinei joins us as well as Visa makes the push of cashless transactions. Then Lindsay France sits down with Sterling Beard and Joseline Garcia as we have a discussion about student debt and college tuition. That and more on Boom Bust.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jul 14, 2017,


> Russian-American lobbyist present at now infamous Trump Tower meeting; O.J. Simpson parole hearing next week; Person of the week: Isiaiah Bird


----------



## ourwater

Super Mario Bros. Glitch Discovered after 30 Years! - #CUPodcast, *Pat the NES Punk*, Published on Jun 25, 2014


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Russell Crowe,


> Russell Crowe hosts Saturday Night Live on April 9, 2016, with musical guest Margo Price.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dark Matter


----------



## scintilla

Fargo. I feel like at this point my boyfriend and are just hate watching it tbh :b


----------



## ourwater

Logon Logoff Script (Startup Shutdown Script) in Windows Server 2008 Group Policy - Part 8, *JagvinderThind*, Published on Oct 13, 2011


> Login Script Server 2008 in Hindi Jagvinder Thind shows how to set Logon Logoff Scripts (Startup Shutdown Scripts) in Group Policy in Server 2008. group policy in Server 2008 in Hindi


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Matt Taibbi On America's "Injustice System", Thu, Jun 15, 2017, , Journalist Matt Taibbi joins Larry to examine inequality in the U.S. justice system. In his new book, "The Divide-American Injustice in the Age of the Wealth Gap," Taibbi says white-collar criminals walk, while the poor get locked up in record numbers.


----------



## londongirl

rewatching some episodes of Orange is the New Black


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Tomorrow is Yesterday


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Gravity


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League Basketball (Blazers vs. Spurs)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Disease


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Incredible Italian


----------



## A Void Ant

Dragon Ball Super episode 42


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Ultimate Bacon Fest


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Hearty Home Cookin'


----------



## missamr

The Brady bunch lol my mom likes to remember her younger days by watching old tv shows


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Killjoys


----------



## ourwater

The Jetsons, To Tell the Truth #PIP *ABC Nightline*, Fri, Jul 14, 2017,


> Grenfell Tower Fire Survivors Describe Horrors Trying to Escape; Investigating what caused the Grenfell Tower fire


----------



## ourwater

Workers' comp fraud caught on tape, *FOX 13 News - Tampa Bay*, Published on May 2, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Jul 15, 2017, quote]Massive sinkhole swallows two homes in Florida; 3 people dead in Hawaii high-rise apartment fire; Whoopi Goldberg receives Disney legend award at the D23 Expo[/quote]


----------



## ourwater

*Battlebots* 2015, Season 02, Episode 05


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

InBrief: The Science of Neglect, *Center on the Developing Child at Harvard University*, Published on Oct 31, 2013


----------



## ourwater

*Star Trek: The Next Generation*, Unification, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

*Ben 10: Omniverse*, The Most Dangerous Game Show


> Ben fights for his life on an alien reality show.


 IMAP Related Information: Season 8 Episode 8 | Aired: 11/12/2014


----------



## ourwater

*NCIS*, Parental Guidance Suggested,


> The wife of a Navy Seal is murdered, and the NCIS team discovers she has a background in criminal forensics and recently visited a serial killer in prison seeking his help with another sociopath. Gibbs and company must figure out who it is.


----------



## ourwater

Nursing School UPDATE: Semester 2 HALF-WAY + Grocery Haul! *Holley Rojek*, Published on Mar 16, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Think Tank


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

*Night Court*, Inside Harry Stone,


> Night Court, Inside Harry Stone


 Warner Bros. Television: Release Date: 29 November 1984


----------



## Toad Licker

Breaking Bad: ... and the Bag's in the River


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, Jul 16, 2017


> Trump at 36 percent approval in new poll; 13-year-old Brighton Zeuner youngest winner of X Games gold; D23 Expo gives fans a sneak peak at new "Star Wars", Marvel films.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, What is Metadata?, *Intricity101*, Published on Nov 27, 2010


----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Jul 16, 2017,


> One-on-One with Trump Legal Team Member Jay Sekulow; Guests: Jay Sekulow, Adam Schiff, Susan Collins, Tom Price, Abby Phillip, Megan Murphy, Michael Caputo, Matthew Dowd.


----------



## ourwater

Hugo - Behind the Scenes -The Magic of Hugo - Scorsese Movie (2012) HD, *Movieclips Trailers*, Published on Feb 6, 2012


----------



## ourwater

*FOX News Sunday*, Sun, Jul 16, 2017,


> This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Member of President Trump's Legal Team Jay Sekulow, Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) & a Sunday Panel of Brit Hume, Dr. Ezekiel Emanuel, Julie Pace, Michael Needham.


----------



## ourwater

How To Be HIPAA Compliant When Sending Digital Data, *BlueSky Bio*, Published on Jul 15, 2015 #PIP 20 Hilarious Examples Of False Advertising, * Elite Facts*, Published on May 28, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League Basketball (Blazers vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Phoebe's Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Hearty Home Cookin'


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game Of Thrones
~ The Strain
~ Zoo
~ Blood Drive


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain Season 4 premiere.....not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Inadvertent Kiss


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Can't Flirt


----------



## ourwater

Hillary Clinton on the Open Skies Treaty, *The Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe (OSCE)*, Published on Jun 7, 2010


> US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton talks about the Treaty on Open Skies. The Second Review Conference for the Treaty takes place in Vienna on 7-9 June 2010.


----------



## ourwater

*ER*, Insurrection,


> Dr. Carter leads a walk-out of staff protesting lack of security in the ER.


----------



## ourwater

Will The "Pay Trump Bribes Here" Lawsuit Succeed?, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jun 12, 2017


> Alex Lawson, Social Security Works & Dave McCulloch, Capitol Media Partners. Two attorneys general are now suing Donald Trump for violating the constitution's ban on foreign payments. Is this the case that will lead to his impeachment?


----------



## Sabk

10 couples parfaits 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

Saving Private Ryan [1998]


----------



## ourwater

Cauliflower Fried Rice 4 Ways, *Tasty*, Published on Oct 26, 2016


> Cauliflower Rice Serves 1 INGREDIENTS 1 cauliflower head PREPARATION 1. Remove all leaves and cut the cauliflower into small florets. 2. Place the florets in a food processor and blend until they are a rice-like texture. Be careful not to over process or it may turn mushy. Set aside, and drain excess moisture with a towel, if desired. Sesame Chicken Fried "Rice" Serves 3-4 INGREDIENTS 1 chicken breast, diced 2 cups peas & carrots 2 tablespoons soy sauce 2 teaspoons black pepper 1 recipe cauliflower rice 3 eggs, beaten 2 tablespoons sesame seeds PREPARATION 1. In a large saucepan over medium-high heat, cook the chicken until no pink is showing. Add the peas, carrots, soy sauce, and black pepper. 2. Stir until most of the liquid has reduced, then add the cauliflower rice. Cook for about 3-4 minutes until the vegetables and chicken are incorporated evenly into the cauliflower. 3. Spread the rice towards the edge of the pan, creating a well in the center. 4. Pour the beaten eggs into the well, stirring only the eggs until they are cooked. 5. Fold the eggs into the rice, then mix in the sesame seeds. 6. Serve! Beef & Broccoli Fried "Rice" Serves 3-4 INGREDIENTS ¾ pound flank steak, sliced into small strips 2 cups broccoli florets 1 teaspoon salt 1 teaspoon black pepper 2 tablespoons soy sauce 2 tablespoons brown sugar 1 recipe cauliflower rice PREPARATION 1. In a large saucepan over medium-high heat, cook the steak until no pink is showing. Add the broccoli, salt, pepper, soy sauce, and brown sugar. 2. Cook for 4-5 minutes until most of the liquid has reduced. 3. Add the cauliflower rice, then cook for about 3-4 more minutes. 4. Serve! Veggie Fried "Rice" Serves 3-4 INGREDIENTS ½ onion, diced 1 red bell pepper, diced 1 green bell pepper, diced 1 yellow bell pepper, diced 2 cups mushrooms, sliced 2 teaspoons salt 1 teaspoon pepper 1 recipe cauliflower rice 3 eggs, beaten PREPARATION 1. In a large saucepan over medium-high heat, cook onions, bell peppers, mushrooms, salt, and pepper until vegetables are tender but not soft. 2. Add the cauliflower rice. Cook for about 3-4 minutes until the vegetables are incorporated evenly into the cauliflower. 3. Spread the rice towards the edge of the pan, creating a well in the center. 4. Pour the beaten eggs into the well, stirring only the eggs until they are cooked. 5. Fold the eggs into the rice. 6. Serve! Garlic Pork Fried "Rice" Serves 3-4 INGREDIENTS 2 pork chops, diced 4 cloves garlic, finely diced ½ onion, sliced 1 teaspoon salt 1 teaspoon pepper 2 tablespoons soy sauce ¼ cup honey 1 recipe cauliflower rice 3 eggs, beaten ½ cup green onions, sliced


----------



## ourwater

Construction Workers Catch Thief - Wait For It, *Matthew Mathis*, Published on Mar 24, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Crew Wild Run PS4 Gameplay #236 VW Golf GTI ROAD TRIP!! w/ VALENTINO!! *Giuseppe Spark*, Streamed live on Oct 10, 2016


----------



## ourwater

*Outnumbered*, The City Farm


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Underground Festival


----------



## ourwater

*Aqua Teen Hunger Force*, 2-And-a-Half-Star Wars out of Five


----------



## ourwater

How to Make Custom Envelope Sizes Without an Envelope Tool, *Lolly Palooza*, Published on May 1, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star: Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: One


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sanctuary


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Death and All His Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Tuttle


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Sometimes You Hear the Bullet


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Big Opening


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Jul 17, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Jul 17, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Mon, Jul 17, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Infinite Regress


----------



## ourwater

[800] The Big Picture: Net Neutrality, Elon Musk, China and more!, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 17, 2017


> It's Monday! Boom Bust is around the world and breaking it all down. Alex Mihailovich talks Trump and the NAFTA renegotiations while Bianca Facchinei breaks it down as the EU looks to sanction Syrian Scientists. Brigida Santos takes a look as major tech firms remain strong on current net neutrality laws while Marina Portnaya talks about Elon Musk. His dire warning? AI is on the rise and we'll need strong regulations on it now rather than later. All this while Bitcoin takes a tumble and China sees a boom in their economy. That and more on Boom Bust!


----------



## ourwater

Trump's "Made In America" Scam Explained, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jul 17, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Bugatti Veyron Pulled over by the Washington State Patrol, *TheStradman*, Published on May 19, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Mon, Jul 17, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Proofreading tutorial, *English Language Centre*, Published on Jul 15, 2012


> This tutorial models using the Track Changes feature in Microsoft Word to proofread a sample sentence in a document. It also shows how to save versions with or without the markup, and how to add comments.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Liaisons


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, TSA shows some banned items for flying travelers, *The News & Observer*, Published on Dec 16, 2014


> TSA officials show some banned items that holiday travelers flying out of RDU Airport cannot carry on the aircraft.


----------



## ourwater

*Frasier,* The Seal Who Came to Dinner


> When Niles' Gourmet Club has its annual "Golden Apron Awards", Niles decides to throw a dinner party in hopes of obtaining the illustrious apron. He and Frasier break into Maris' beach-side cottage to hold the festivities, but an unexpected guest makes matters rather difficult for the two of them.


----------



## ourwater

*Frasier*, The Seal Who Came to Dinner


> A dead seal "crashes" Niles' gourmet dinner party.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; 'Trump's Russian Laundromat'; Trip Adler


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: With You I'm Born Again


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Jul 18, 2017,


> McConnell calls for Obamacare repeal vote; R. Kelly denies accusations he's holding young women against their will; Former bodybuilder says she went from 'bodybuilder to body lover'


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Shock to the System


----------



## ourwater

&#128311;Destiny 2 Beta Gameplay PS4&#128311; Destiny 2 Early Access PvP Beta Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 1 minute ago


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Major Fred C. Dobbs


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Clam Clash


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Beg, Borrow Or Eel


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Force of Nature


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Tue, Jul 18, 2017 #PIP O Brother Where Art Though - The Soggy Bottom Boys - I Am A, *BroadcastingKID*, Published on Aug 23, 2008


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Ex Post Facto


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Are Democrats Overplaying Russiagate? #PIP Nintendo Switch Splatoon Cake!!, *iJustine*, Published on Jul 19, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Home Movies*, History,


> Brendon's adventures with history succeed brilliantly in his new film but fail miserably in real life.


 #PIP HistoryLearn Dutch - Telling Time, *dutchforn00bs*, Published on May 18, 2010


> I recorded this a really long time ago, but never really got around to editing it  Anyway. Now it's done ;D


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Jul 18, 2017,


> Despite campaign promises, Senate Republicans fail to pass new health care bill; Special counsel Robert Mueller investigating Trump Tower meeting; American Airlines employee celebrates 75 years on the job


----------



## ourwater

Do Not Kill the Junk Mail Messenger, *ProQuoVideos*, Published on May 16, 2008


----------



## Chevy396

Dr Who


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: These Arms of Mine


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: That's Me Trying


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Showtime


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Cathexis


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Minor Problem


----------



## ourwater

America's Inequality Crisis is Exceptional...Trump is Making it Worse... *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jul 17, 2017


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom discusses gerrymandering and the threat it poses to American democracy with author Dave Daley. Then, Thom talks to Hughey Newsome of BOLD.global and Move-On-Up.org and Valerie Ervin of the Working Families Party about the vote delay on the Senate GOP's healthcare bill and Trump once again deceiving his supporters with "Made in America" week.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Star Wars: The Clone Wars*, Destroy Malevolence,


> Padmé Amidala and C-3PO are taken hostage by Grievous aboard the Malevolence. Anakin and Obi-Wan board the ship to rescue the senator and her protocol droid.


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks LIVE 7.19.17, *The Young Turks*, Started streaming 14 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

*House Hunters International*, Ready to Relax in Gold Coast


----------



## ourwater

*Phineas and Ferb*, The Lake Nose Monster: Parts 1 & 2


> The family goes camping on a lake.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Jul 19, 2017


> Trump son-in-law Jared Kushner to testify on Capitol Hill next week; 43 major wildfires are burning across western United States; The race against time to save 20 million in Somalia, South Sudan, Nigeria and Yemen from starvation


----------



## ourwater

8-18-2014 Medicaid Billing for New Therapists Providers - Morning Session *GreenbushTV*, Published on Aug 27, 2014


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Jul 19, 2017,


> Former prison guard speaks out before OJ Simpson parole hearing; 911 transcript released in police shooting of bride-to-be; 'Insecure' star Issa Rae says she 'collapsed' after President Obama gave her a compliment


 #PIP Search and display MySQL data on your PHP page, *phpBasics*, Published on Feb 20, 2015


----------



## ourwater

The Blair Witch Project [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Kitchen: How Does That Crab Ya?


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Wed, Jul 19, 2017 #PIP 4 Wins! &#128308;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Squads PC Gameplay&#128308;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 20 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Treehouse Masters, Bird Nest


> An Arkansas family reaches out to Pete to build a giant bird nest treehouse. The 2-story, lakefront retreat will feature driftwood railings woven to look like a living nest, and a porch to drink Southern sweet tea on during sunset bird watching sessions.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

The Space Between Us [2017]


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Stripper


----------



## ourwater

The Berenstain Bears: Get The Gimmies/Lost in a Cave - Ep.12, *Treehouse Direct *, Published on Apr 18, 2013


> Brother and Sister think they're entitled to treats every time the family goes grocery shopping and Mama and Papa get tired of their "gimmie gimmie" attitude. When Gramps and Gran drop by for a visit, they tell a touching story that inspires Brother and Sister to change their selfish ways and start thinking about others in need.


----------



## ourwater

How To Insert A Clickable Image In Your Gmail Email, *Keith Aul*, Published on Nov 27, 2014 #PIP Gathering of Native Americans 2017, *American Indian Health Chicago*, Published on Jun 5, 2017


> Gathering of Native Americans


----------



## ourwater

[881] Airlines and Infrastructure: What comes next?, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 20, 2017


> Good Wednesday everyone! Today, UK credit card users may no longer have to pay surcharges while Germany makes bank off of the Greek debt crisis. Bianca Facchinei dives into the murky waters of social security as it looks to a rocky future in 2022. Michael Bellaman joins us today as he breaks down infrastructure and the incoming skill gap. Former US Trade Commissioner Bart Chilton talks about airlines and their profits. Are they flying high or gliding low to the ground? That and more today on Boom Bust!


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Start Me Up


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Jul 20, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Don't Deceive Me (Please Don't Go)


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Health Care; 'Devil's Bargain'


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Assessing America's Electoral Vulnerability #PIP [882] Economic Woes: Greece, Illinois, and more!, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 20, 2017


> Boom Bust is ready to go! Starting off shares are on the rise as the euro hits 14-month highs. Meanwhile millions of Brits are looking towards their pensions, but they're going to have to work an extra year to get it. Cate Long joins us as we take a look at Illinois, their budget woes, and what its future will look like. It may be Greek to us, but Bianca Facchinei is breaking down's Greece's new woe: job seekers are looking outside of the country. Finally Chris Versace of Tematica Research takes a look to the future of the economy as we examine the earnings report. That and more on Boom Bust!


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: L.I.P. (Local Indigenous Personnel)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Star Trek: Voyager*, Unity,


> Chakotay becomes involved with a group of Borg exiles.


----------



## ourwater

Trump & Kobach Move Forward With Voter Suppression Commission, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jul 20, 2017


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom discusses the White House's election integrity commission with Puffin Foundation fellow and filmmaker Greg Palast. Then, Thom talks to Dave McCulloch of Capitol Media Partners and Isaiah Poole of People's Action about Donald Trump's apparent misunderstanding of health insurance and a bill that would make it a felony to boycott Israel.


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX

Stranger Things, only because everyone was talking about it. And I thought it was over-hyped and mediocre at best.

Attack on Titan also, but don't know if many would consider anime a TV "show"


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Sugar and Spice, But Not So Nice


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Grate Expectations


----------



## ourwater

*Battle of the Network Stars*, Primetime Soaps vs ABC Stars


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Jul 20, 2017


----------



## Chevy396

Watching The Night Of right now. I should be cleaning or something, but I feel lazy and this show sounds good. According to Amazon I have watched it before, but I don't remember. It must have been when I was on morphine and weed, stuck in bed.


----------



## ourwater

USB Flash drive that destroys computers!, *Byte My Bits*, Published on Mar 28, 2015


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Thu, Jul 20, 2017,


> OJ Simpson Granted Parole After Serving Almost 9 years In Prison; What OJ Simpson Accomplices Say Happened After Vegas Robbery; Linkin Park Lead Singer Chester Bennington Dead At 41


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Trial of Henry Blake


----------



## ourwater

*Roswell*, Pilot #PIP *The Great Gilly Hopkins* [2015]


----------



## twitchy666

*Redwood kings*

best freshly discovered for years!! carving!! creativity are my data reports, data collection methods and architecture

any kinda job I want. crane driver. any building! any plumbing and electrics.

Treehouse masters too


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

*Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea *, The Shape Of Doom


> The President's life is endangered by the subject of a bizarre experiment, a gigantic whale that has swallowed an atomic bomb.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Devil in the Dark


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*The Walking Dead*, Live Bait,


> The Governor bonds with a small family following the downfall of Woodbury.


 Episode aired 17 November 2013


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Javad Zarif


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: This Is How We Do It


----------



## ourwater

*King of the Hill*, Dream Weaver ,


> Hank reluctantly joins Dale on a "vocation vacation," where Dale will learn basket weaving. However, problems arise when Dale is completely incompetent and Hank becomes the teacher's pet.


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Jul 21, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Song Beneath the Song


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Jim Carrey,


> Jim Carrey hosts Saturday Night Live with musical guest The Black Keys!


Aired: 01/08/2011


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Incubator


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Kickin' It in Cancun


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Disappointing Unit


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jul 21, 2017,


> Sean Spicer resigns as White House press secretary; Woman caught on camera hiring a hit man to kill her husband; Person of the week: Keenan Briggs


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, Jul 21, 2017,


> College Football Player's Horrific 40 Hours of Being Held Hostage, Tortured; Michael Phelps On Preparing For His Race Against Great White Shark


----------



## Were

Jessica Jones 1st episode


----------



## ourwater

*Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea*, The Sky is Falling


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Amok Time


----------



## ourwater

*COPS* Season, 08 Episode 40, Albuquerque, NM


----------



## ourwater

*Darker Than Black*, An Aroma Sweet, a Heart Bitter


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## scintilla

Game of Thrones...finally, have been waiting all week to watch the first epi


----------



## ourwater

*Naked and Afraid XL*, XL: 40 Days Death March


> The 10 remaining survivalists cross the 21-Day milestone and enter into unchartered waters. Scarce resources send the survivalists on a collision course. They fight for their lives with a huge electric eel and are visited in the night by a gigantic puma.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Depressing News


----------



## ourwater

*Family Affair*, By a Whisker


> Jody wants to a club with the big boys, but they tell him he is too young. To prove he is old enough, they tell him he has to cut of some of Mr. French's whiskers and bring it to them.


----------



## ourwater

PART 3 - FREQUENCIES OF ASTROLOGY, *docstar77*, Published on Oct 20, 2010


----------



## ourwater

*Lego Star Wars: The Freemaker Adventures*, The Test,


> It is time for Rowan to test his powers of the force in its final episode of the first season.


----------



## ourwater

*Dog With A Blog*, Lost in Stanslation


> Avery agrees to tutor Wes in Spanish, but she doesn't know Spanish!


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Jul 22, 2017


> Prince George celebrates his 4th birthday; Minneapolis police chief resigns in fallout from bride-to-be's death at the hands of police; New surveillance video released of teens watching and laughing as a man drowns


----------



## ourwater

Poker Tells Training Video: Immediate Calls *ReadingPokerTells*, Published on Feb 12, 2015


----------



## Bishop Rice

Silicon valley fourth season .


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Reality Check


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Pop-Up Sale


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where No One Proposes


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Mega Mouthfuls


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Island and Dessert


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Psych


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, The First 6 Months: A look at Trump's presidency, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 21, 2017,


> It's Friday. But before the weekend begins, Boom Bust is here to deliver the financial news you need to know. First, Audi's recall gets a whole lot bigger while ExxonMobil sues the US government over new Russian sanctions. Bianca Facchinei looks at the US as its stance on China's buying spree toughens. Marina Portnaya joins the team today as we break down the crisis in Venezuela. Then, special guest Bart Chilton breaks down Trump's first 6 months as president. What's the verdict? Watch Boom Bust and find out!


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Al Loses His Cherry


----------



## ourwater

*Barnwood Builders*, Old-School Takedown


----------



## ourwater

*Ross Kemp: Extreme World*, Texas,


> Due to the increase in the level race related attacks in the US, Ross goes to Texas to investigate the rise of hate groups and growing concern over a race war.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

&#128128;Battlegrounds Custom Games & Zombies Mode&#128128; Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Zombies Custom Match *ONE_shot_GURL *, Streamed live on Jul 21, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Breaking Bad: Better Call Saul


----------



## ourwater

*FOX News Sunday*, Sun, July 23, 2017,


> This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Incoming White House Communications Director Anthony Scaramucci, Senators John Thune (R-SD) & Ben Cardin (D-MD) & a Sunday Panel of Former Rep. Jason Chaffetz (R-UT), Juan Williams, Julie Pace, Gillian Turner.


----------



## CJzuraCJ

Love Island...


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, Jul 23, 2017,


> 8 people found dead, 30 injured in tractor trailer in apparent human-trafficking crime; Coroner's report puts twist on deadly Louisiana house fire; William and Harry open up about Princess Diana in new documentary.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Engagement Picture


----------



## ourwater

*Peter Gunn*, Bullet in Escrow


> A hard-case who Peter Gunn helped send to prison for five years is paroled.He immediately calls Gunn and lets him know he's "on his way and you have very little time to live".Ignoring Lt. Jacoby's suggestion to leave town,Gunn has a scheme to fight it out on his own turf-but ends up in the cemetery.


----------



## ourwater

Youtube Tip: How to report someone for stealing your videos. Copyright infringement, *Dombowerphoto*, Published on Jul 24, 2013


----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Jul 23, 2017,


> One-on-One with New White House Press Secretary Sarah Sanders; Guests: Jay Sekulow, Sarah Sanders, Chuck Schumer, Maggie Haberman, Joshua Green, Eric Bolling, Sara Fagen, Roland Martin.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 



*Batman*, Shoot a Crooked Arrow,


> Archer and his gang have come to Gotham City, winning the public's favor with their Robin Hood style deeds of stealing from the rich to give to the poor. Batman and Robin set out to discover the location of their hideout and stop these villains, only to find themselves caught by a trap in the Archer's lair.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Nap Partners


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Born To Walk


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Blogger Battle


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star: Cooking Goes Live!


----------



## ourwater

*Ghost Hunters*, Haunted Reform School,


> Grant, Jason and the rest of the TAPS team travel cross-country to Ione, California to investigate the enigmatic Preston Castle, built in 1894 as a halfway house of sorts for young boys that had spent time at San Quentin and Folsom prisons.


----------



## Sabk

The Big Brain Theory


----------



## ourwater

*Dennis the Menace (1959)*, You Go Your Way


> Dennis hears the Wilsons arguing and spreads the news around the neighborhood, leading some of the neighbors to think the Wilsons have split up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Game Of Thrones 
~ The Strain


----------



## ourwater

*Star Trek: Deep Space Nine*, If Wishes Were Horses,


> When members of the station find their fantasies coming to life, it becomes the prelude to a very real danger, which threatens everyone.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Born To Walk


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Thirty Days


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Will Survive


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Henry in Love


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Barbecue, Batter and Beer Can Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Broken Hip


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Jul 24, 2017,


> Jared Kushner set for Senate Intelligence Committee interview; Arizona rescue agencies airlift stranded hikers; Rob Lowe's sons spill secrets on their thrill-seeking famous dad.


 #PIP How to share a folder in Windows 10, *Robert McMillen*, Published on Jul 31, 2015


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Jul 24, 2017


> Battle to save terminally ill baby Charlie Gard has come to an end; Trump senior adviser Jared Kushner meets privately with Senate Intelligence Committee; Human smuggling horror discovered in Texas death trap


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Mon, Jul 24, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Russell Brand on Addiction, Fatherhood, & Trump,


> At once brilliant and wild, Russell Brand regales Larry with stories of fatherhood, opens up about battling addiction, and offers his incisive take on politics in this fascinating interview.


----------



## ourwater

Totally Spies!, Whoopersize-me


> Villain, who previously worked in the agency, it is possible to create an army of students Malibu


----------



## ourwater

*Homeland*, The Yoga Play,


> Carrie puts her mission on the line to do a risky favor. Saul is forced to rub elbows with his adversary, Senator Lockhart, on a hunting trip. Still on the run, Dana makes a shocking discovery.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Disease


----------



## ourwater

How to Create a Franchise Operations Manual, * Business Design Corporation* #PIP Snowden [2016]


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## twitchy666

*Proper drama for me*

Eastenders 
Phil Mitchell & Tracy

gripping handshake crush chuckout of hospital:grin2: :serious:

this is exactly how I react! I can crush. I get laughter or ow

Phil & Ian Beale been through rough! Homeless. Alcoholic poisoning... beards...


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Inheritance


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

[884] Death and Taxes: The issue of tax reform, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 25, 2017,


> Monday and we're back! Saudi Arabia vows to cap oil exports why the inflation rate has the Fed worrying. Taxes; can't live with them and can't get rid of them. However, Connor Brantley and Ed Martin are taking on this issue as we examine tax reform from both sides of the aisle as the Republican healthcare bill falters. Alex Mikhailovich talks NAFTA as friction increases between the US and Canada. Finally, the Lionel of Lionel Media takes aim at the malls of America as many are shuttered. That and more today on Boom Bust.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Experience After 10 Months of Stock Photography, *Hunter Bliss*, Published on Apr 29, 2017


----------



## ourwater

The Right Wing Plot to Repeal the 20th Century&#8230;, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jul 24, 2017,


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom discusses the Democrats' unveiling of "A Better Deal" and what it means for the party's future with Richard Eskow of Campaign for America's Future. Then, Thom talks to Horace Cooper of the National Center for Public Policy Research and Kymone Freeman of We Act Radio about ALEC's plan to change how Senators are elected, and the Senate's upcoming vote on a healthcare bill.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2012*, The War for Dimension X,


> The Turtles must gain the trust of the Utrom Council in order to find the next piece of the black hole generator.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: She's Gone


----------



## ourwater

Playing Paranoia / That YouTub3 Family, *That YouTub3 Family*, Published on Feb 4, 2017


> We play Paranoia. Paranoia is a game where one person whispers a question to another player. That person then answers the question out loud by saying the name of another player. You then flip a coin. If it lands on heads you tell everyone what the question was. If it lands on tails you keep it a secret. This creates a lot of paranoia, especially when two people are whispering and giggling.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, [885] Shedding light on the Darknet *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 25, 2017,


> Time to check in on financial news! German carmakers are facing the law as reports come out on massive collusion regarding diesel technology. Alex Mihailovich takes a look at the new IMF growth ratings. Watch and see who will have the fastest growth this year alone. Brigida Santos talks about a creative solution to a farm worker shortage problem in California. Bianca Facchinei talks about the Darknet but cybersecurity expert Todd Shipley gives us a more in-depth look at the underside of the Internet. That and more on Boom Bust!


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Jul 25, 2017,


> Trump attacks Attorney General Sessions on Twitter; Woman pleads guilty in fiance's kayak death; Tinder couple whose 3 years of messages went viral meets for 1st time on "GMA."


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Take the Lead


----------



## ourwater

The Making of "Saving Private Ryan", *MakingOfHollywood*, Published on Jul 15, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Trump Six Months in; Pete Buttigieg #PIP AssetGuardPro Tutorial Missing Assets | *Seton UK*, Published on Aug 16, 2013


----------



## ourwater

В Украине Забанят - Доступ к WOT&#128544;, *generozik '*, Published on May 19, 2017


> На канале каждый день выходит лёгкое или познавательное видео например как трансляции и таг далее


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Van Jones: It's 'Delusional' to Think Trump Presidency Ends by Impeachment


> CNN contributor Van Jones tells Larry why he thinks Democrats hoping for a Trump impeachment are wasting their time. Plus, his take on his former boss Barack Obama's post-presidency plans. Then, Jones' new initiative, "We Rise."


----------



## ourwater

Aircraft diversions - A pilot explains *Mentour Pilot*, Published on Jun 10, 2016


----------



## Thinkingofyou

I've been watching "Boston Legal" a lot lately with my dad....I find the relationship between Alan Shore and Denny Crane to be what I actually crave in this social anxiety filled world...

I remember Alan stating to Denny that Denny had been around for 100 years, and Alan's leaving probably wouldn't effect him much...But Alan admitted that his leaving would hurt him, because he would be away from Denny....He stated that he NEEDED the friendship...I felt like I was watching my own thoughts....

It was amazing....

I find a lot of connection to the characters in the show. I used to be a Denny Crane kind of guy, but have since left my manic phase, and have yet to return....


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mail Call


----------



## ourwater

Subnautica || 32 || Building a Facility, *Poet Plays*, Published on Apr 27, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Breaking confidentiality *Gus Gustavo*, Published on Sep 18, 2016


> This is a group project video showing a nurse breaking confidentiality with her patient and violating HIPAA regulations.


----------



## ourwater

Hide and Seek [2005]


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Weekend Update: Whitney Brown


----------



## ourwater

*Naked and Afraid XL*, XL: 40 Days Filth and Fury


----------



## ourwater

Missouri Senate Approves 2017 State Operating Budget, *MOSENCOM*, Published on Apr 8, 2016


> Missouri Senate- Members of the Missouri Senate put their stamp of approval on the Senate's version of the 2017 state operating budget. Senators now begin the process of working with lawmakers from the Missouri House on the differences between the two budgets.


----------



## ourwater

Subnautica || 46 || Final Boss??, *Poet Plays*, Published on Jul 24, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Weenie Tot Lovers & Other Strangers


----------



## ourwater

You Can Blame the Koch Brothers for the Healthcare Mess, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jul 25, 2017,


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom talks to Dr. Sanjeev Sriram of We Act Radio and Bryan Pruitt of RedState about latest on the Senate healthcare vote and the obscene profits made by CEOs in the healthcare industry. Then, Thom discusses the inequality problem in the United States with economist and professor Richard Wolff.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married with Children... Al on the Rocks


----------



## Chevy396

I just finished the show The Night Of. It's one of the most beautiful shows I've ever seen. I love the way it's shot, and how realistic and gritty it is. At the end, the prosecution drops the charge of murder against him because of a hung jury. And even though there isn't much proof either way, you know in your heart that he's innocent.

As he walks out of prison after the trial with a gang tattoo, walking differently in his new body from lifting weights and smoking coke, you can't even see any relief on his face. He looks back and sees his best friend in there working out on the punching bag, and you finally notice some longing on his face.

He knows that on the outside he will still be judged as if he is guilty of killing a beautiful young woman. But in there he had a friend. Someone who didn't care whether he was guilty or not, and ironically didn't even believe he was. In there they can smell guilt or innocence on you without asking, but on the outside everyone is guilty until proven innocent, even if they were proven innocent. His parents are bankrupt from the trial, and have lost all family and friend business contacts. They are outcasts now. There is nothing to go home to.

You are left with a feeling of relief that he isn't found guilty, and a feeling of sorrow for him and his family, but also a small suspicion still in the back of your mind because even he doesn't remember whether or not he killed her from blacking out on drugs and alcohol. And he has changed so much from his short stint in prison that he is starting to doubt his own innocence. It kind of makes you realize who you are.

There are about 20 minutes left in the show, so there could be some twist ending, but I wanted to share this part of the ending because I'm feeling so many emotions from it.


----------



## ourwater

Trump/Israel Astrology chart channel recommendation and Vikarma, *machc1234golf*, Published on Jul 11, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Thine Own Self


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Jetrel


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Take the Lead


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: What Is It About Men


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; Sebastian Gorka #PIP Scarlet Scoop: Buckeye pen pals connects students with alumni *Lantern TV*, Published on Dec 8, 2015


> In this episode, a new program called Buckeye Pen Pals is discussed, Eating With "E" introduces some good places to eat around campus and more information about OSU's new veterinary hospital plans are shared.


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Jul 26, 2017,


> Family speaks out after daughter dies at Mexico resort; Harrison Ford: 'Blade Runner 2049' is a 'fantastic ride'


 #PIP TAS Startropics 2 Zoda's Revenge NES in 61:00 by Sami Outinen, *WebNations*, Published on Nov 13, 2009,


> Published on Nov 13, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> Tool-Assisted, Played in 1:01:00.9 by Sami Outinen.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rainbow Bridge


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Eternal Solitude

The news at 7


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Hello Neighbor Beta Gameplay &#127969;Hello Neighbor PC Beta Gameplay&#127969; Hello Neighbor Stealth Horror Game, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 3 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Cowboy Life In Texas


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Maybe Baby


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, [886] Breaking It Down: Darkweb, NORAD, and Self-driving cars, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 26, 2017,


> It's time for Boom Bust! Simone Del Rosario is filling for Lindsay France and she's got the headlines! The Czech bank signals a hike while gold prices slide for the third day in a row. Special guest Peter Schiff breaks down the recent Fed announcement and what it could mean for the country's finances. Alex Mihailovich takes a look at NORAD as Canada and the U.S. eye an overhaul of it. Brigida Santos comes to us from sunny California where roads are being changed to make way for self-driving cars. Meanwhile, Bianca Facchinei is coming at us live from Las Vegas, Nevada as she dives into the world of hackers and the Internet at the annual Black Hat Convention. That and more on Boom Bust!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

[TLeft] ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Jul 26, 2017,


> Trump tweets sweeping ban of transgender people from serving in the military; New TSA electronics policy announced; Family grateful to nursing aide for loving care provided to deceased mother


 [TRight] New Fukushima Leak Spotted&#8230;? , *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Jul 26, 2017,


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom talks to Julio Rivera of Reactionary Times and Charles Sauer of the Market Institute about Trump banning transgender troops from serving in the military and the latest on the Senate healthcare votes. Then, Thom discusses new discoveries in the Fukushima disaster with Kevin Kamps of Beyond Nuclear.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Baby Driver* [2017]


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Wed, Jul 26, 2017,


> Family Searching for Answers After Daughter Dies at Mexico Resort; LGBTQ Service Members, Activists React to Trump's Transgender Ban; Inmates Film their Prison Escape from Max Security


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The 37s


----------



## ourwater

*The X-Files*, Detour


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Tom clancy's Rainbow six siege Multiplayer ranked NO COMMENTARY PRO Gameplay Let's Play Part 31, *Ablo King*, Streamed live on Jun 29, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

SQUAD - BALADE EN UKRAINE [Gameplay FR], *TypeX*, Published on Jun 30, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel's Sister Baby-Sits


----------



## ourwater

Tom clancy's Rainbow six siege Multiplayer ranked NO COMMENTARY PRO Gameplay Let's Play Part 34, *Ablo King*, Streamed live on Jul 15, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

How to Create a New BOOT.INI, *DellVirtualVideo*, Published on Mar 26, 2009,


> This video shows you how to create a new BOOT.INI file using the XP Installation CD in Recovery Console.


----------



## ourwater

Forensic Files - Season 10, Ep 10: Tagging a Suspect, *FilmRise*, Published on May 30, 2014


----------



## ourwater

*Classroom of the Elite*, Man Is an Animal That Makes Bargains: No Other Animal Does This - No Dog Exchanges Bones With Another.


> Thanks to a lot of hard work and scheming, Class D managed to get surprisingly high scores on their midterm exam. But when a student fails a single test, Ayanokoji makes one final play to save his classmate from expulsion.


----------



## ourwater

*The Brady Bunch*, The Not-So-Rose-Colored Glasses


> Mike and Carol receive disturbing news of an eyewitness account that Jan stole someone else's bicycle from the park.


 The Brady Bunch The Not-So-Rose-Colored Glasses


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Jul 27, 2017,


> 1 dead, 7 injured after incident at Ohio State Fair; State Dept. cautions US tourists in Mexico about 'tainted' alcohol; Angelina Jolie speaks out about her health battle and being a single mom ride'


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Poker Face


----------



## ourwater

ENYA - Rare Interview 1987 (from "The Celts" DVD) [HD version], *Legendary Music Collection [official videos]*, Published on May 11, 2017,


> Enya's very old interview takem from "The Celts" DVD.


----------



## ourwater

Serenity space battle, *Szarik Gustlik*, Published on Jan 12, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Tommy Lee Jones life in photos(tribute to Oscars 2017), *Jack Jones*, Published on Feb 26, 2017


----------



## HopeForHeart

I only have netflix, Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Xenacat

I'm watching The American "F" Word, episode 8.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Put Me In, Coach


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, [887] The Business of Bitcoin, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 27, 2017


> Thursday is here and it's time to take a look at the headlines. Putin signs a deal with Syria, creating a new base and cementing their presence for the next half a century. Meanwhile, Alex Mihailovich takes a look to Venezuela as we break down new sanctions against Maduro. Author Brian Patrick Eha is back and we're taking a look at the infamous Charlie Shrem and his role in the early days of Bitcoin. Host Simone Del Rosario gives us a special report as Wisconsin sets up to pay more than $3 billion to lure in the Foxxconn Technology Group.


----------



## ourwater

Flexible Seating at Poplar Tree Elementary School, *Fairfax County Public Schools*, Published on Dec 20, 2016


> At Poplar Tree Elementary School, 5th grade teacher Christina Arnberg implemented flexible seating in an effort to make her classroom more student-centered. Every day, Arnberg's students are allowed to choose a different type of seating arrangement and learning space that works best for them. Studies have shown that flexible seating improves engagement in the learning environment, leading to better grades.


----------



## ourwater

&#127831;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos & Squads PC Gameplay&#127831;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## taspay

Life in Pieces.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Break a Crab Leg!


----------



## ourwater

*13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi* [2016],


> 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi is the gripping true story of six elite ex-military ops assigned to protect the CIA who fought back against all odds when terrorists attacked a U.S. diplomatic compound on 9/11/2012.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Clam Clash


----------



## ourwater

How to Use a Flash Drive or Memory Stick, *Howcast*, Published on May 17, 2010


----------



## ourwater

Creative Labs USB, *martinezruth100*, Published on Jul 20, 2011


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Jul 27, 2017,


> Dad surprises son with baseball bat; Senate Republicans determined to pass 'skinny repeal'; New developments in murder-at-sea case


 #PIP Stolen Car Keys - How to Handle?, *Lola Polani*, Published on Mar 10, 2014, If your car keys were stolen... what do you do?


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Shore Fire Strategy


----------



## ourwater

Confessions: Master Counterfeiter Prints a Fortune - ABC News, *RoyalSovereignUSA*, Published on May 16, 2014 #PIP "If you're innocent, why are you taking the fifth amendment?" - Donald J. Trump, *VAGOZZ NETWORK*, Published on May 22, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*The Jetsons*, The Space Car,


> A trip to the local car dealership to buy a new car goes south when George and Jane get mixed up in a crime like never before and are mistaken for an escaped convict and his shapely partner.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Alcoholics Unanimous


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Immunity Syndrome


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Joey Speaks French


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Estelle Dies


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Jul 28, 2017,


> Scaramucci targets Priebus, Bannon in expletive-laced call; New video sheds light on tragic incident at US-Mexico border; Kevin Hart reveals how wellness has 'definitely changed' his life.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, North Korea; Qatar,


> North Korea's nuclear program with David Sanger of The New York Times. Qatar and the Middle East, with Yousef Al Oitaba, the United Arab Emirates Ambassador to the U.S., and Mike Morell, the former deputy director of the C.I.A.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Private Charles Lamb


----------



## ourwater

*The Munsters Today*, One Flu Over the Munster's Nest,


> Marilyn runs away from home when she feels unloved.


 #PIP *Chocolate, Chewing Gum & Brown Babies* [2010],


> On September 10th, 1944, the first Americans cross the Luxembourgish border. Follow the stories of the liberation, of Hemingway, Marlene Dietrich and Eisenhower, of Saint Nick, of broken hearts, pregnant bellies, inflatable tanks and nicotine poisoning.


----------



## PrincessV

The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

*Battle of the Network Stars*, Cops vs. TV Sitcoms


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars Battlefront 2 News - Anakin, Obi-Wan and 64 Player Battles: DICE Responds!, *Star Wars HQ*, #PIP Listen...I'm Speaking Part 1, *PipelineMedia1*, Published on May 24, 2011


----------



## ourwater

[888] Athletes: A league of their own, * Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 28, 2017


> It's the weekend, but Boom Bust is still hard at work. As North Korea continues its missile tests Japan sanctions Chinese firms while health care CEOs get richer over skyrocketing health costs. Alex Mihailovich joins us today as we look at the Canadian health care system. Should athletes form their own professional leagues? An interesting question that our special guest Prof. Victor Matheson is ready to answer. U.S. coal soars high while Wells Fargo braces a new crisis in the auto insurance game. That and more on today's Boom Bust!


----------



## ourwater

Listen... I'm Speaking Part 2, *PipelineMedia1*,


> Published on May 24, 2011 Deaf children learn to listen and speak fluently.


 How to remove subscriptions on Youtube/ Very easy!, *higwaykid10*, Published on May 19, 2015,


> In this video I show you how to remove subscriptions from your YouTube channel. Its very easy. Please enjoy..........


----------



## ourwater

Harrison Ford Rare Interview about his Life and Career, *Reba Merrill*, Published on Apr 16, 2015


----------



## whispered0mens

Fear the Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Thu, Jul 27, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Fun in the Sun


----------



## ourwater

*Stone Quackers*, I.


> With the Stone Quackers legacy in question, the now legendary producers and writers penned this classic episode. Also, Barf drives a tractor into the canal.


----------



## ourwater

*Stone Quackers*, TwentyOneTwelve,


> The episode eventually became known as one of Quackers most obscure and overlooked works. Diehard SQ fans feel the episode is underrated. Also, Bug changes species.


----------



## ourwater

Daddy's Home: Behind the Scenes Movie B-Roll - Mark Wahlberg, Will Ferrell, Thomas Haden Church *ScreenSlam*, Published on Dec 8, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Geri Halliwell on the Spice Girls Then & Now, New Music, & George Michael


----------



## ourwater

Regular Show: The Movie [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Old Standards, New Styles


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jul 28, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Tyra Banks, Kyle Mooney, OneRepublic


----------



## ourwater

Remote [1993]


> Home Alone clone about a 13-year-old boy, obsessed with making remote controlled toys, decides to put them to use when he's trapped in a vacant model suburban house with three moronic prison escapees whom he proceeds to make mincemeat out of them.


----------



## ourwater

*Star Trek: Voyager*, Nothing Human,


> Torres is forced to put her life in the hands of a mortal enemy that uses biochemical secretions to give commands.


----------



## ourwater

Aurora 4x #01 The Grandest of Grand Strategy Space 4x Games - Let's Play, *EnterElysium*, Published on Jan 5, 2016


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Journey to Babel


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: One Small Step


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Killjoys
~ Dark Matter


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Fair Haven


----------



## ourwater

&#127831;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solos & Squads PC Gameplay&#127831; Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 12 minutes ago


----------



## TryingMara

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## ourwater

My Bloody Hand, *SCTV*, Published on Feb 11, 2010


> Michael Caine's character, Bubba Ashley, is a writer from Jackson, Mississippi, whose bloody hand was disfigured in a car accident. He has to deal with prejudice as a result.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Blink of an Eye


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Jul 29, 2017,


> Trump hopes to bring order and discipline to the White House with staff changes; Survivors of the Ohio State Fair deadly accident speak out; Great advice and insight from powerful businesswomen


----------



## ourwater

Transportation Vehicles For Children | Vehicles Phonic Song | Learn Vehicles Names And Sounds, *Animals Rhymes*, Published on Apr 22, 2016


> Watch Transportation Vehicles For Children Vehicles Phonic Song And Learn Vehicles Names With Sounds


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, Jul 28, 2017,


> Meet the Pastor Mentoring Justin Bieber, Kyrie Irving; Shark Attack Survivor Describes How She Escaped from the Great White's Jaws


----------



## ourwater

Universe at War: Earth Assault Skirmish Gameplay Hierarchy Vs Masari, *MasterofRoflness*, Published on Dec 30, 2014


----------



## ourwater

*The Brady Bunch*, Gregg's Triangle,


> Greg's girlfriend competes against Marcia for cheerleading captain.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hey, Look Me Over


----------



## ourwater

*Stargate Universe*, Blockade,


> A drone blockade leads Destiny to a risky maneuver in a hellishly hot star.


----------



## ourwater

TrustBag TEST: Worlds strongest hand bag... or is it???, *GEAR TESTATHON*, Published on Dec 7, 2016


----------



## ourwater

A Mickey Mouse Cartoon : Season 2 Episodes 1-10 | Disney Shorts, *Mickey Mouse*, Published on Nov 17, 2016


----------



## ourwater

*With All Due Respect*, Mon, Dec 22, 2014


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Bangin' Backyard Cookout


----------



## ourwater

Khazar and Ashkenazim Jews, *newmedia7*, Published on Jan 1, 2009


----------



## ourwater

*Lost*: The Incident Part 2,


> At the site of the Taweret statue remains, Locke assigns Ben a difficult task that involves Jacob's fate.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Big Barbecue Bout


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, David Spade, Desus & Mero, Penn & Teller


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Collective


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ᴴᴰ Mickey Mouse Clubhouse Cartoons Full Episodes - Minnie Mouse, Pluto, Donald Duck & Chip and Dale, *Elsa Eris*, Published on Jul 10, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Monkey King*: Hero is Back [2016],


> The all-powerful Monkey King was imprisoned by the Gods for 500 years later, but when a child releases him from his curse, the Monkey King must now save an innocent village from the evil Mountain Lord and his monstrous army.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Requiem for a Lightweight


----------



## TryingMara

Wentworth


----------



## Chevy396

Fear The Walking Dead


----------



## Were

Jessica Jones' room as a teenager was cute, she had nirvana, rhcp and green days posters.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross's Library Book


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

finallyclosed said:


> Fear The Walking Dead


I bet you loved it they made Christians as the bad guys after all they did for the protagonists,even shot the Christian leader in the head at the end of the season for no reason.


----------



## Chevy396

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I bet you loved it they made Christians as the bad guys after all they did for the protagonists,even shot the Christian leader in the head at the end of the season for no reason.


Thanks for giving away the cool ending. I'm only on the second episode of season 3. I'm sure you'll be happy to hear that. There is already a reason in episode 1 though. Genocide. I know genocide is no big deal to you. And you just proved it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Candy


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Ggg Jrs.


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star: Game Day Special


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Fancy vs. Rustic


----------



## ourwater

*FOX News Sunday*, Sun, Jul 30, 2017,


> This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Counselor to the President Kellyanne Conway, House Democratic Leader Nancy Pelosi (D-CA), Gov. John Kasich (R-OH) & a Sunday Panel of Brit Hume, Mo Elleithee, Jane Harman, Karl Rove.


----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Jul 30, 2017,


> War in the West Wing goes public; Guests: Bill Cunningham, Tom Price, John Podesta, Alex Castellanos, Julie Pace, Joseph Cirincione, Sergei Ryabkov.


----------



## gamerguy13

Game of Thrones (HBO)...and it was awesome!


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, Jul 30, 2017,


> Doctor in labor delivers patient's baby at Kentucky hospital; Alleged terrorist plot in Australia disrupted; Reaction to shocking video of a death at the US-Mexican border


----------



## ourwater

AWM Win! &#127831;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos PC Gameplay&#127831; Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 18 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star: Game Day Special


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Claire Foy on 'The Crown,' Ryan Gosling, & Fame,


> Claire Foy - or, as she's become known recently, Queen Elizabeth II - discusses what's in store for the second season of 'The Crown,' bidding the show adieu, and her starring role opposite Ryan Gosling in Damien Chazelle's next film


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Someone to Watch Over Me


----------



## ourwater

184391528 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## Overdrive

Twin Peaks season 2


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

PC Longplay [179] Blade Runner, *World of Longplays*, Published on Jan 26, 2012


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: If/Then


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: All You Need Is Love


----------



## ourwater

[889] Re-examining the Job Market, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 31, 2017,


> Monday is here and Boom Bust is ready for another week. We've got a look at Venezuela as US sanctions on their oil industry jumps prices. Peter Schiff is back and we're breaking down the numbers as one man predicts copper to outshine gold prices in the next few years. The EU wants to prevent a run on failing banks. How? By prevent you from withdrawing your cash. Tune in as Bianca Facchinei breaks it all down. Danielle DiMartino Booth is back! She's re-examining the job market as we look at jobs and labor volatility. Wrapping it all up, we're grabbing a seat at the bar as we take a look at the scotch whisky industry. That and more on Boom Bust.


 #PIP PBS NewsHour full episode June 30, 2017, *PBS NewsHour*, Published on Jun 30, 2017,


> Friday on the NewsHour, President Trump suggests Congress repeal Obamacare, even if they can't craft a replacement. Sen. Roy Blunt weighs in on the health care wrangling. Also: Rebuilding a police force in one of the most violent U.S. cities, the president meets with South Korea's leader, Mark Shields and David Brooks take on the week's news and the dangers of relying on statistics in medicine.


----------



## ourwater

Battlefield 4 Gameplay, * DblR Gaming, *Streamed live 2 hours ago,


> Gaming friends and stupid moments.


----------



## Celi

Friends


----------



## ourwater

&#127831;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos & Squads PC Gameplay&#127831; Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 4 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: House Arrest


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Jul 31, 2017,


> Trump, Abe agree to increase pressure on North Korea; Judge orders FAA to examine size of airline seats; New book explores breakthrough medical stories


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; Conor Oberst


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Hanoi


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Jul 31, 2017,


> Massive jailbreak in Alabama; A 9-year-old boy becoming a singing sensation.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Belly Up To Barcelona


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: 11:59


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Mon, Jul 31, 2017


> What Happened at Tomi Lahren, Chelsea Handler's Politicon Debate; Todrick Hall, Redefining What Social Media Sensation Means; Infamous Fan Steve Bartman to Receive Cubs World Series Ring


----------



## ourwater

*The Presidents*: From Politics to Power Part III: Mr. President,


> Witness the powerful personalities, weaknesses, and major achievements of the men who have guided America through its past and present obstacles, from the final years of F.D.R to Barack Obama.


----------



## letitrock

Big brother


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Ellough park EPKC round 3 honda cadet karts, *simonk514*, Published on Mar 17, 2014


> big grid 19 honda/iame cadets will.i.am.21 in only his 3rd race meeting going a good couple of seconds faster than ever before and having lots of fun now he is keeping with the pack


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Masks


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Jon Karl; John Dickerson; Jeremy Grantham,


> The sudden departure of Reince Priebus as chief of staff. Political update with John Dickerson, host of Face the Nation. the global economy and the future of capitalism with Jeremy Grantham, chief investment strategist at GMO.


#PIP Why All Pickers & Resellers Need A Thermal Printer, Time & Cost Savings All Around!, *niches2profit*, Published on Mar 25, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Entryway Furniture & Ideas - IKEA Home Tour (Episode 215), *IKEA USA *, Published on Sep 14, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: If Only You Were Lonely


----------



## ourwater

Danielle DiMartino Booth Breaks Down the Job Market, Boom Bust, Published on Aug 1, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: One Step Too Far


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: White Gold


----------



## catcharay

Survivor. Still the best.


----------



## ourwater

Who will be left to defend Trump when he's impeached?, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Aug 1, 2017,


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom talks with Richard Wolff about the ongoing demise of US democracy under Trump. Then he talks with Brian Darling and Sam Sacks about Trump's possible coming impeachment, the latest attempt from the Koch brothers to distort democracy and the dangerously low chance our planet has to reach the Paris Climate accords.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Senegal


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Scoop's On!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: All Good Things... Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Politicking with Larry King, Former GOP Congressman: Current Republican Lawmakers 'too Independent',


> Former Rep. Bob Livingston (R-LA) blames the recent failure to repeal Obamacare on GOP lawmakers who are 'too independent' for the party's good. And, a former U.S. Attorney joins Larry with the latest on Robert Mueller's Russia investigation.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Twisted


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Tue, Aug 1, 2017,


> Kate Beckinsale; Alexis Ohanian; Justin Moore.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Annie Lennox on feminism, new music, & Prince,


> Annie Lennox joins Larry in London to discuss the possibility of new music, how feminism has evolved in recent years, and her evening with Prince.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

North Claims US Provoking Nuclear War, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Jul 31, 2017,


> Tensions with North Korea are getting much Higher. North Korea accusing the US of trying to provoke a Nuclear War, and North Korea demonstrating the ability to deliver a lethal blow to mainland USA. US vowing to arm Ukraine and Russia warns not just in words but in actions as it sends military equipment closer to the border with Ukraine.


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed:Most Wanted (2005) (PC, Part 56), *TitanicBMW*, Published on Apr 6, 2013,


> Thank you for watching


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Moment of Truth


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Wed, Aug 2, 2017,


> Lawsuit claims White House worked with Fox News on false story; Trump administration to take on affirmative action: report; The entrepreneurs behind the socks company Bombas share their success story.


----------



## V1bzz

Edward Penis Hands


----------



## ourwater

*Classroom of the Elite*, We Should Not Be Upset That Others Hide the Truth from Us, When We Hide It So Often from Ourselves.


> Sudo has been accused of fighting with a student from Class C, and depending on an upcoming ruling, Class D might have its few remaining points stripped away.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Let the Bad Times Roll


----------



## ourwater

Internet Providers Can Now Sell Your Data Without Consent | NBC Nightly News, *NBC News*, Published on Apr 4, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Journey for Margaret [1942]


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Aug 1, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Let´s Doku Need For Speed Most Wanted - 92 [HD], *Hallowed1986*, Published on Oct 27, 2010


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Scaramucci Firing; Sen. Jeff Flake,


> The removal of Anthony Scaramucci as White House communications director. Charlie is joined by Philip Rucker of the Washington Post, and Jonathan Swan of Axios. Senator Jeff Flake of Arizona introducing his book,"Conscience of a Conservative."


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: It Happened One Night


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Tue, Aug 1, 2017,


> Venezuela in Crisis: 2 Opposition Leaders Jailed Amidst Non-Stop Protests; Case Dismissed Against USC Student Accused of Campus Dorm Rape; Turning Your Pets into Social Influencers


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Jeremy Renner, Bridget Everett, French Montana Ft. Swae Lee


----------



## ourwater

Akira [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Baja Mexico


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Goa, India


----------



## ourwater

*Homeland*, The Litvinov Ruse,


> The CIA and BND make a play.


----------



## ourwater

New Fukushima Leak Spotted&#8230;?, *The Big Picture RT*,


> Published on Jul 26, 2017 On tonight's Big Picture, Thom talks to Julio Rivera of Reactionary Times and Charles Sauer of the Market Institute about Trump banning transgender troops from serving in the military and the latest on the Senate healthcare votes. Then, Thom discusses new discoveries in the Fukushima disaster with Kevin Kamps of Beyond Nuclear.


----------



## fluorish

Queen of the South !


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Bear-Ware


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Joey Moves Out


----------



## ourwater

[889] Re-examining the Job Market, *Boom Bust*, Published on Jul 31, 2017,


> Monday is here and Boom Bust is ready for another week. We've got a look at Venezuela as US sanctions on their oil industry jumps prices. Peter Schiff is back and we're breaking down the numbers as one man predicts copper to outshine gold prices in the next few years. The EU wants to prevent a run on failing banks. How? By prevent you from withdrawing your cash. Tune in as Bianca Facchinei breaks it all down. Danielle DiMartino Booth is back! She's re-examining the job market as we look at jobs and labor volatility. Wrapping it all up, we're grabbing a seat at the bar as we take a look at the scotch whisky industry. That and more on Boom Bust.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Wed, Aug 2, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Stargate Universe*, Epilogue,


> Destiny brings the settlers home, only to find seismic destruction.


----------



## ourwater

MLB 2K13 My Player - Episode 42 "Robbed" (Gameplay & LIVE Commentary), *XcLuSiVePlays*, Published on Aug 12, 2013


----------



## ourwater

*Dennis the Menace (1959)*, Dennis and the Circular Circumstances,


> Mrs. Elkins turns Dennis down for a job delivering circulars for her campaign, but Mr. Wilson agrees to help Dennis pursue it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Migration


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Thu, Aug 3, 2017,


> Trump administration defends immigration proposal; FBI joins investigation into HBO cyberattack; Deals and steals: Bargains on everyday problem solvers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Flight


----------



## ourwater

How to write a medical referral letter, *All Access Medicine*, Published on Sep 11, 2014,


> A brief overview of how to write a medical referral letter.


----------



## ourwater

[890] Bitcoin Breaks: A Tale of Two Coins, *Boom Bust*, Published on Aug 3, 2017,


> Tuesday is here and so is Boom Bust. Wall Street is taking aim at the Volcker Rule while the Eurozone boasts lowest unemployment rate in over a decade. Bitcoin split today and Joey Krugs of Augur breaks it down. Will Bitcoin stay strong or will it be usurped? Then Alex Mihailovich joins us from Canada as Ottawa urges a suspension of arms exports to Saudi Arabia. Rounding us out is the Bianca Facchinei as she takes us into the auto industry. We're taking a look at GM and the slumping U.S. auto market. That and more on Boom Bust.


----------



## ourwater

*Clarissa Explains It All*, Can't Buy Love ,


> Clarissa discovers that her secret admirer and Ferguson's new friend are one in the same.


 Episode aired 29 August 1992


----------



## ourwater

*Stargate SG-1*, Enemy Mine,


> At a mining outpost, an unknown foe captures a survey team member. Based on mining artifacts, Daniel thinks the creature is an Unas. When Teal'c finds the missing man as one of a group of corpses warning others away, their suspicions are confirmed.


----------



## 8888

Finding Carter Season 1 Episode 10 Love Story

"Elizabeth's decision to take dire action to find her daughter leaves Grant and Taylor furious. And Carter's choice to run away with Crash becomes life or death for someone close to her."


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Dinesh D'Souza: Democratic Left Are the 'Real' Fascists in US -- Not Trump


> Author and filmmaker Dinesh D'Sousa tells Larry the 'real' fascists in America are members of the Democratic left, not Donald Trump and the GOP. Congress' first millennial representative sounds a warning for Democrats about the under-forty voting block.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Quo Vadis, Captain Chandler


----------



## ourwater

Hardcore Mode Update ⚠Playerunknown's Battlegrounds UPDATE PC Gameplay⚠Playerunknown Battlegrounds, *ONE_shot_GURL *, Started streaming 4 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Sweet Heat


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: BBF Vs. Chopped


----------



## ourwater

*Battle of the Network Star*, TV Moms & Dads vs TV Kids


----------



## ourwater

Blockbuster medical merger not expected to impact local jobs, *CCX Media*, Published on Apr 29, 2016 #PIP Battlefield 4 Online Gameplay, *MEDO DA GAMER*, Streamed live on Jan 7, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Aug 3, 2017,


> Woman sentenced in texting suicide case; New survey reveals surprising number of adults fail to buckle up in cars; New documentary 'Step' chronicles the lives of 3 Baltimore high school seniors


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Twisted


----------



## ourwater

Richard and Jaco: Life with Autism [2017]


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Thu, Aug 3, 2017,


> Step' Sisters Work Together in a City in Need of Heroes; Justin Bieber Explains Why He Unexpectedly Canceled Tour; Terrifying Rescue on California Bungee Jump Ride After Malfunction


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Belligerent Woman Live Streams Herself Harassing Police Officers On Facebook, *Dark Horse News*, Published on Nov 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, 'Sharknado' stars Tara Reid & Ian Ziering,


> Larry get's swept away by 'Sharknado' stars Tara Reid & Ian Ziering, as the two actors preview the next installment of the hit SyFy movie franchise 'Sharknado 5: Global Swarming,' detail why the "absurd" films have scored such a devoted following,


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Omega Glory


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Dog With A Blog*, Crimes of the Art


----------



## ourwater

Flight Simulator X - Lost in Bermuda Triangle, *Dave Games Room*, Published on Oct 4, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Rainbow Six Siege + Part 635 + Terrorist Hunt Warmups + #pcgaming crew, *VideoGrames*, Published on Mar 17, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Graham Allison; Graham Windham,


> We begin with Graham Allison, author of the new book, "Destined for War: Can America and China Escape Thucydides' Trap?" A look at one of the oldest orphanages in the country, Graham Windham, which was established by the widow of Alexander Hamilton.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Two Parties


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Fri, Aug 4, 2017,


> Heavy rains and flooding wreak havoc across the country; Special counsel impanels grand jury in Russian investigation; OneRepublic and Toni Cornell perform moving tribute to Chester Bennington and Chris Cornell.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Princess Leia Fantasy


----------



## ourwater

Hardcore Mode Update ✅Playerunknown's Battlegrounds UPDATE PC Gameplay✅ Playerunknown Battlegrounds, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, [892] Jobs and Bonds: The rise before the fall? *Boom Bust*, Published on Aug 4, 2017,


> It's Friday, but Boom Bust has one more show before the weekend. Uber is in trouble as it knowingly leased faulty cars to drivers. The numbers are in and more jobs were added in July. But what does it all mean? Bart Chilton is back today and we're breaking down the numbers and what it means for the country. The U.S. has a trade deficit while Saudi Aramco looks to China and a new oil refinery. Bianca Facchinei takes a look at rising rents and the rising homeless population while special guest Marshall Auerback examines the potential bond bubble and if it could burst. That and more on today's Boom Bust!


----------



## ourwater

*Greenhorn - A Story of Friendship in the Aftermath of the Holocaust*,


> A powerful film that gives human dimension to the Holocaust.Based on the true story of an 11-year old Holocaust survivor named Daniel who arrives at a Brooklyn yeshiva in 1946.He is befriended by Aaron & the two of them stand up to the bullies who make fun of them, Aaron because of his stutter and Daniel because of the small box (his only possession), with its terrible secret.


----------



## ourwater

Political backbone in the age of Trump, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Aug 4, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mail Call, Again


----------



## ourwater

*Star Wars*: The Clone Wars, ARC Troopers ,


> General Grievous and Asajj Ventress combine forces in an attack on Kamino. As Anakin and Obi-Wan rush to aid Tipoca City, the clones prepare to defend their home planet.


 #PIP The Evolution of Censorship on TV, *TheRichest*, Published on Jan 28, 2017


> top 10 interesting facts you didn't know about the history of television censorship


----------



## ourwater

Back from the abyss - the psychological impact of the conflict in Ukraine, *NATO*, Published on Aug 4, 2017,


> For the Ukrainian soldiers returning from the conflict in the east of the country, the return to civilian life after months on the frontline can be traumatic. NATO is funding psychological rehabilitation seminars run by trained psychologists from the League of Officers - a Ukrainian organisation - to give servicemen and women the tools they need to cope with the readjustment and recognise the symptoms of post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD).


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, John Krasinski, Melissa Leo, Congressman Adam Schiff


----------



## ourwater

US War in Syria Desperate for Oil: So Prophesied Hosea, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Aug 2, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: From Port To Port


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Name That Kitchen


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dark Matter

Killjoys


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: And the Children Shall Lead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Good Shepherd


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Phone Number


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel Goes Back to Work


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Aug 5, 2017 #PIP Youper App: More Confidence. Less Social Anxiety., , Published on Apr 1, 2017, #PIP &#128308;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solo & Squads PC Gameplay&#128308;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

[892] Jobs and Bonds: The rise before the fall?, *Boom Bust*, Published on Aug 4, 2017,


> It's Friday, but Boom Bust has one more show before the weekend. Uber is in trouble as it knowingly leased faulty cars to drivers. The numbers are in and more jobs were added in July. But what does it all mean? Bart Chilton is back today and we're breaking down the numbers and what it means for the country. The U.S. has a trade deficit while Saudi Aramco looks to China and a new oil refinery. Bianca Facchinei takes a look at rising rents and the rising homeless population while special guest Marshall Auerback examines the potential bond bubble and if it could burst. That and more on today's Boom Bust!


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Aug 4, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: To Market, to Market


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Big Time Barbecue


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the 'It' Hole


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Haunting of Deck 12


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *ABC Nightline*, Fri, Aug 4, 2017,


> What Happened in the Massachusetts Suicide Texting Case; Snake Hunters from India Tackle Florida's Python Problem; Rep. Maxine Waters' 'Reclaiming My Time' Moment Goes Viral


----------



## ourwater

*Star Trek: Voyager*, Prime Factors,


> An alien leader has the technology that could send the crew 40,000 light years closer to home -- but refuses to share it with them.


----------



## ourwater

Gliding Discs: Strength Basics, * Westfield Insurance*,


> Published on Aug 9, 2011, Join Marissa as she leads a crash course in using gliding discs. These are great items to use to mix up your strength training routine.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Breaking Bad: Cornered


----------



## ourwater

*FOX News Sunday*, Sun, Aug 6, 2017,


> This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein, Sen. Thom Tillis (R-NC) & a Sunday Panel of Jason Riley, Charles Lane, Rachael Bade, Rich Lowry.


 *Good Morning America* Sun, Aug 6, 2017,


> 10 people taken to hospitals after severe turbulence on flight into Philadelphia; How to watch the solar eclipse


 *ABC This Week*, Sun, Aug 6, 2017,


> One-on-One with Kellyanne Conway; Guests: Kellyanne Conway, Chris *****, Thom Tillis, Stephanie Cutter, Megan Murphy, Matt Schlapp, Ramesh Ponnuru.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Cheesecakes


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where They're Up All Night


----------



## ourwater

&#128308;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solo & Duos PC Gameplay&#128308;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

ABC's of Safety, *McKay Foundation*, Published on Dec 2, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Fire Door Safety - What happens if you get it wrong?, *British Woodworking Federation*, Published on Aug 29, 2014,


> This video shows 3 different doors tested under the same conditions. Door A - incorrectly glazed : Door B - correctly glazed and installed : Door C - ordinary letter plate and no intumescent seals. When installing/maintaining fire doors you MUST use 3rd-party certificated doors, frames, seals and ironmongery which are appropriate for the door leaf


----------



## ourwater

*The Simpsons*, Oh Brother, Where Bart Thou? ,


> Bart becomes jealous of Maggie and Lisa's special bond as sisters, so he goes to an orphanage and "adopts" a little brother.


----------



## Dratini

I'm watching the big bang theory, but it's more background noise while I do other things. Show has gone downhill :x


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Eatin' Out


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star: Who Wants A Pilot?


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: You Won't Like Him When He's Angry


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: I'll See You in Court


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Alice


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Aug 7, 2017,


> North Korea threatens US over new sanctions; Severe summer storms: Flash flooding and monster winds affecting millions; Chris Pratt and Anna Faris announce their separation


----------



## ourwater

De Unge Moedre, S19 E14


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Saw Her Standing There


----------



## ourwater

&#127831;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solo & Squads PC Gameplay&#127831;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 4 minutes ago


----------



## Chevy396

Rick and Morty. Still watching it. How can you stop until it's all gone?


----------



## IcedOver

"Twin Peaks: The Return" Part 11. I'm still two back on this; haven't gotten around to watching them yet. Part 11 was pretty good, and had some effectively surreal and absurdist moments.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Anthony Michael Hall on Brad Pitt, John Hughes, & longevity


----------



## ourwater

Explained: 1st degree murder, 2nd degree murder, and manslaughter?, *Jay Milbrandt*, Published on Aug 17, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Trump Transcripts; Gene Editing


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Beautiful Doom


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Some 38th Parallels


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Creole, Cold Cuts And Crepes


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Jessica Alba, Tim Gunn, Andy Puddicombe, Louis Tomlinson ft. Bebe Rexha & Digital Farm Animals


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Name That Kitchen


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Aug 7, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Georgia Guidestones - Prophetic Impact, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Aug 7, 2017,


> the prophetic Impact of the Georgia Guidestones, Dr Stephen Pidgeon and Author Steven Ben-Nun discuss the prophetic implications of the Georgia Guidestones.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Preacher


----------



## ourwater

Doom Single Player Gameplay, *BDAWG Gaming*, Started streaming 43 minutes ago


----------



## ourwater

[893] Securing our cyber-borders, *Boom Bust*, Published on Aug 7, 2017,


> Monday means another new week of Boom Bust! The hacker that stopped the 'Wanna Cry' ransomware has had his bail set at $30,000 after being arrested for creating a new code that steals banking and credit card information. Todd Shipley is back and he's taking a look at America's cyber security infrastructure. Are our financial institutions safe from a massive hack? Trinity Chavez joins us as Martin 'The Pharma-bro' Shrekli is found guilty of three counts of securities fraud. Bianca Facchinei rounds out the show as the UK looks to force social media giants to completely delete embarrassing posts.


----------



## ourwater

What's in Conditioner? | Ingredients With George Zaidan (Episode 8), *National Geographic*, Published on Nov 3, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Is Corporate Media Fundamentally Anti-Democratic?, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Aug 7, 2017,


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom discusses incarceration in the U.S. and prison reintegration programs with Dr. Baz Dreisinger, author and professor at John Jay College of Criminal Justice. Then, Thom talks to Shelby Emmet of Project 21 and Valerie Ervin of the Working Families Party about Trump's lack of response to a terrorist attack in Minnesota and the coming monopolization of local TV stations by Sinclair Broadcasting.


----------



## ourwater

See what People are Browsing on your WiFi [OpenDNS], *TechWiser*, Published on Jul 18, 2015, #PIP Marble Madness gameplay (PC Game, 1986), *Squakenet*, Published on Oct 1, 2014


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Mon, Aug 7, 2017,Dating Apps Are Bringing Their Most Eligible Users Together At Exclusive Events; How 'The Bachelorette' Rachel Lindsay made her choice; Idina Menzel blown away by 11-year-old boy's 'Let It Go' performance


----------



## ourwater

This is what happens when you reply to spam email | James Veitch, *TED*, Published on Feb 1, 2016,


> Suspicious emails: unclaimed insurance bonds, diamond-encrusted safe deposit boxes, close friends marooned in a foreign country. They pop up in our inboxes, and standard procedure is to delete on sight. But what happens when you reply? Follow along as writer and comedian James Veitch narrates a hilarious, months-long exchange with a spammer who offered to cut him in on a hot deal.


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Aug 3, 2017,


> Robert Pattinson; Mike Colter; Casey James Salengo.


----------



## ourwater

*Spiral*, Episode #5.9 ,


> Gilou is taken into custody as his team looks on in dismay. Joséphine defends Tarek Ziani and engages in a power struggle with Roban.


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Jeff Bridges, Aubrey Plaza, The Roots and Bilal


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Fair Haven


----------



## lostx00xsoul

Power


----------



## Were

Finished Jessica Jones 1st season, this season came out in 2015, 2nd season will come out in 2018 wth.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## stephanie13021988

Rewatching The O.C


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Naked Now


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Second Opinion


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Was Made For Lovin' You


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Aug 8, 2017,


> President Trump's Bedminster break and new tweet attacks; Bachelorette Rachel Lindsay says she made the right decision with fiance Bryan Abasolo


 #PIP PUBG Duos! &#128308;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos PC Gameplay&#128308;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

*Lost*, Dead Is Dead,


> Ben and Locke return to the island, where Ben says he is going to summon the Smoke "monster" and atone for his daughter's death. In addition, the falling-out on the island between Ben and Charles Widmore is revealed.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, 'Detroit'; 'Icarus'


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Deluge


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Jump for Bok Choy


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, What's Next if New Sanctions Fail to Stop North Korea's Missile Tests?


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Back In Time


----------



## ourwater

Reel Geezers - Slumdog Millionaire (possible spoilers), *reelgeezers*, Published on Nov 18, 2008


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Lonely Among Us


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Maneuvers


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The End Is the Beginning Is the End


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Larry King Now, Issa Rae on 'Insecure', Jerry Seinfeld, & success


> With a host of accolades and award nominations to her name, 'Insecure' creator and star Issa Rae discusses the ephemeral feeling of success, Jerry Seinfeld's influence on her comedy, & the impact of being told to "be blacker" while growing up.


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Wed, Aug 9, 2017


> Arrest made after vehicle strikes soldiers near Paris; North Korea threatens missile strike on Guam; Kesha opens up about her deeply personal new album


 #PIP Vegan Frappuccino Starbucks Recipe | The Edgy Veg, *Edgy Veg*, Published on Jun 10, 2013


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Walking On a Dream


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Kurt Andersen; Gillian Tett; Samantha Bee,


> Kurt Andersen; Gillian Tett; Samantha Bee


----------



## ourwater

[895] U.S. Growth: Wither or Grow?, *Boom Bust*, Published on Aug 9, 2017,


> It's Boom Bust time! We're taking a look at the global markets as Trump's warnings to North Korea shake the markets. Russian oil is standing by Venezuela as the country falls further into a political and economic crisis. Consumer spending is at an all-time high, but will it last or will America's current growth start to wither? Research Associate Marshall Auerback returns and tries to make sense of the current numbers. Bianca Facchinei hops off the Wells Fargo Wagon as the company faces car insurance refund violations. Trinity Chavez rounds us out as the U.S. military takes action that could see your personal drones shot down. That and more on Boom Bust!


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Aug 8, 2017,


> Extreme weather continues to batter the South and East; Trump warns North Korea threats 'will be met with fire and fury'; 8-year-old becomes youngest girl to scale world-famous mountain


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*The Outer Limits*, Glyphic


> A Government official arrives in a small town where an epidemic disease killed mostly all the children. The two surviving children of a local physician might provide an answer with alien proportions.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lt. Radar O'Reilly


----------



## ourwater

Kindergarten Shared Reading Day 3, *Courtney Morofuji Chan*,


> Published on May 21, 2014, This shared reading video shows a Day 3 in the same kindergarten class using the SAME narrative story called, "I Went Walking." The focus of the lesson was phonics and phonemic awareness. The students did an amazing job using their white boards and sound spelling cards to think about words that have the same spelling patterns as the ones listed in the book. The students are able to bring their knowledge of the word study work they've been doing during word study time into the shared reading lesson. Mrs. Hackman's class was amazing!!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Tue, Aug 8, 2017,


> Trump says North Korea will be met with 'fire, fury' if threats continue; How Jackie Evancho, her sister's lives changed after inauguration performance; Diana's ex-bodyguard on the princess's willingness to break from royal tradition


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Wow! Trump "Improvised" Fire & Fury, * The Big Picture RT*, Published on Aug 9, 2017,


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom talks to Julio Rivera of Reactionary Times and George Landrith of Frontiers of Freedom about Trump's rhetoric towards North Korea, and evidence that the Trump administration wants to suppress the vote and purge voters from the rolls. Then, Thom talks to journalist and author Rick Wartzman about the gradual disappearance of good jobs in America, and if there's any way to bring them back.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

NES Longplay [132] Cobra Triangle, *World of Longplays*, Published on Oct 12, 2011


----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes: That's No Lady, That's My Spy


----------



## Herzeleid

Past week's Twin Peaks episode.
It was hella boring, I hope the latest one is better because at this point watching this new season is starting to feel like a chore.


----------



## ourwater

*Unsolved Mysteries*, Episode 6,


> This episode includes: Texas Most Wanted, Backyard Bones, Pierre's Amnesia, Bad Friday, Missing Bank Executive and Canadian Crop Circles.


 Aired: 10/15/2008


----------



## Toad Licker

Hogan's Heroes: To Russia Without Love


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Are You Smarter Than a 5th Grader?*, Episode 23,


> Adults answer questions from elementary-school textbooks.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Aug 9, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Egg Birds*, Frog / Helicopter


----------



## ourwater

*The Danny Thomas Show*, Lose Me in Las Vegas,


> Danny and Kathy with three children along take a delayed honeymoon in Las Vegas but Danny draws the family's ire by entertaining spontaneous crowds against his pledge that this was to be a non-working vacation.


----------



## ourwater

*The Facts of Life*, The Way We Were: Part 2,


> The girls continue their reminiscences of their frienship


 Episode aired 9 May 1984


----------



## ourwater

*Homeland*, Casus Belli,


> Keane gets sidelined. Carrie's work follows her home.


----------



## ourwater

*Jimmy Kimmel Live*, Tue, Aug 8, 2017,


> Milo Ventimiglia; Jenny Slate; Lindsey Stirling.


----------



## ourwater

Duos Win! &#128308;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos PC Gameplay&#128308;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live on Aug 8, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Alliances


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One With the Fake Party


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Hard Bargain


----------



## Sabk

Chopped Halloween special

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: This Is Why We Fight


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mulcahy's War


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: The Goodbye Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: The Gas Station Show


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Aug 10, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America, Thu, Aug 10, 2017


----------



## ourwater

How Do You Stop Trump From Beginning WWIII?, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Aug 10, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Can Donald Trump be Trusted to Heed Expert Advice on North Korea?, #PIP Measuring Principle Pressure, *Endress+Hauser*, Published on Aug 4, 2014


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Thu, Aug 10, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Aug 10, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Harper's Island*, Thrack, Splat, Sizzle


> In the wake of more deaths, the wedding party pack their bags to return to Seattle. When the sheriff investigates at the Candlewick, Malcolm feels a sudden need to repack his luggage. Henry tries to comfort Trish, but she rebuffs him after learning that JD is the prime suspect. Abby spends time with Trish, comforting her and reminding her of her love for Henry. A disfigured stranger's identity is revealed. Abby recollects several incidents on the island before the Wakefield murders and learns something she never knew about her mother. Madison is lured away from the others.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, The Future of the Democrats; 'Good Time'; Glen Campbell


----------



## Bishop Rice

Ash vs evil dead


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Weekend Update: Thu, Aug 10, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*SAIYUKI RELOAD BLAST*, Promise


----------



## ourwater

[896] Boom Bust: Unplugged, *Boom Bust*, Published on Aug 10, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Leon The Professional [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Offal Surprise


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Canadian Brotha

EPL: Gunners vs Foxes


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Wink of an Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: For Want of a Boot


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Operation Noselift


----------



## Vip3r

The Rockford Files


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Blackout


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Swiss, Sandwiches and Sausage


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: By Hand and By Fork


----------



## ourwater

Antichrist Secret Plans to Invade the Temple, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Aug 10, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Schoolhouse Rock, Them Not So Dry Bones, Episode aired 5 May 1979


----------



## ourwater

Dine and Dash: Casual-dining Decline?, *Boom Bust*, Published on Aug 11, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Spintires: Extreme Offroad Simulator PC Gameplay HD 1440p, *Jimmy Dali*, Published on Aug 6, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Lara Croft: Tomb Raider Deleted Scene - Good Guy, Or Bad Guy? (2001) HD, *Movieclips Extras*, Published on Dec 13, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, North Korea; Media Wars; Ivor Prickett


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Good Morning America, Fri, Aug 11, 2017


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Aug 11, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Max Greenfield on 'New Girl,' Fatherhood, & Lady Gaga,


> Max Greenfield - who has stolen fans' hearts as Schmidt on 'New Girl' - discusses putting the character to bed, the joys of being punched in the face by Woody Harrelson, and what his kids have to say about his celebrity.


 #PIP How to Send Group Text Messages - SMS, *WaysAndHow*, Published on Aug 31, 2012


----------



## lostx00xsoul




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

We've Gone From "Fire & Fury" To "Locked & Loaded", *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Aug 11,


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom discusses a vote by workers not to unionize in Mississippi with Board Chair of Our Revolution Larry Cohen. Then, Thom talks to Rob Mariani of the Daily Caller and Medea Benjamin of CODEPINK about a former senator calling Trump unfit to govern and the NAACP suing Indiana over voting rights issues.


----------



## ourwater

Rat reacts on sound, *Kasparas V.*, Published on May 13, 2012,


> Rat slightly moves while listening to sounds.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Howie Mandel, Senator Tammy Duckworth, Aaron Schatz


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Naomi Watts, Andy Cohen, Jo Koy


----------



## ourwater

Karl Popper, Science, and Pseudoscience: Crash Course Philosophy #8, *CrashCourse*, Published on Mar 28, 2016


> The early 1900s was an amazing time for Western science, as Albert Einstein was developing his theories of relativity and psychology was born, as Sigmund Freud and psychoanalysis took over the scientific mainstream. Karl Popper observed these developments firsthand and came to draw a distinction between what he referred to as science and pseudoscience, which might best be summarized as science disconfirms, while pseudoscience confirms. While the way we describe these disciplines has changed in the intervening years, Popper's ideas speak to the heart of how we arrive at knowledge.


----------



## ourwater

The best FPS game in years. Doom 2016 Gameplay Part 1 (PC | TWITCH ARCHIVE), *IndexPlaysGames*, Published on Aug 12, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Mark of Gideon


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Mauritius


----------



## Sabk

It Takes A Killer: The Mutilator of Baton Rouge

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Inside Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Body and Soul


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Boobies


----------



## f1ora

The Boondocks


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: A Three Job, No Income Family


----------



## Kevin001

The Sinner (currently)


----------



## riverbird

Kevin001 said:


> The Sinner (currently)


Same.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> Same.


0


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: The House That Peg Lost


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Abbott and Costello Show. :lol 50s humor was goofy. I've been watching more old shows for some reason.


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, Aug 11, 2017


----------



## ourwater

How to Use Carbon Paper With Your Typewriter, *SuperVpower*, Published on Dec 23, 2014


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Aug 12, 2017,


> Trump doubles down on North Korea warnings; One lucky person wins $393 million Mega Millions jackpot; Two daredevils sued after Golden Gate Bridge stunt.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Talladega Nights*: The Ballad Of Ricky Bobby [2006]


----------



## ourwater

*The 4400*, Try the Pie,


> Now that he knows Kyle is Promicin Positive ("P+"), Tom sets out to track him down. His journey leads him to a town that is no longer on the map and the people of which are not ordinary. Meanwhile, Maia has terrible visions of 4400s and P+es being dragged to prison camps. And her visions always come true.


----------



## Amphoteric

Absolutely Fabulous


----------



## Sabk

Baby Boom. It was touching.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Critical Care


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Breaking Bad: Say My Name


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rosita Dies


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where They All Turn Thirty


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Stoned Guy


----------



## ourwater

FOX News Sunday, Sun, Aug 13, 2017, Good Morning America, Sun, Aug 13, 2017, ABC This Week, Sun, Aug 13, 2017


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Cheesier


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, How to Run a Program Automatically on Startup, *Ectropy Arts*, Published on Oct 4, 2015


----------



## ourwater

1st Person &#127831;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solo PC Gameplay&#127831;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live on Aug 12, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Office 365 Business Premium Trial Tutorial, , Published on Feb 13, 2016


----------



## ourwater

25 Ways To Tell If Someone Is Lying To You, *list25*, Published on May 29, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Not Your Typical Joints


----------



## ourwater

*Star Trek: Voyager*, Repression,


> Tuvok's investigation of a series of mysterious attacks aboard Voyager leads him to a most unlikely suspect: himself.


----------



## ourwater

The Wall [2017]


----------



## Toad Licker

Food Network Star: The Newest Food Network Star


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## IcedOver

"Twin Peaks: The Return" Part 13. Still one back on this. I am still unable to decide if this show is brilliant or an artistic failure.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Ashes to Ashes


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: She's Killing Me


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Jake Sullivan,


> We spend the full hour with Jake Sullivan. Sullivan served as deputy chief of staff to Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and as national security adviser to Vice President Joe Biden.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sleeping Monster


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Bridget Everett on Confidence, Amy Schumer, & Taking Risks


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Good Morning America, Mon, Aug 14, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Ping Pong


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Mex to the Max


----------



## ourwater

[898] Privatizing Infrastructure: The P3 Problem, *Boom Bust*, Published on Aug 14, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Fun in the Sun


----------



## ourwater

Trump: The KKK/Nazi Dream Date, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Aug 14, 2017,


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom gets an update on the situation in Charlottesville from RT correspondent Natasha Sweatte, and then discusses the story further with investigative journalist Greg Palast. Then, Thom talks to Tim Cavanaugh of Real Clear Investigations and Valerie Ervin of the Working Families Party about Trump's response to the attack in Charlottesville, and the right-wing bills that would hurt protesters.


----------



## ourwater

Booth Rental Mall Lease FleaMarket Software, *Consignment Software*, Published on Apr 6, 2016,


> Track vendors and rentals spaces. Deduct rent and customized fees from sales. No monthly or annual support fees.


----------



## TiberiusGavier

HGTV Tiny Houses


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Aug 14, 2017,


> Suspected driver in Charlottesville ramming charged with murder; FBI arrest suspect for allegedly trying to detonate a cargo van outside an Oklahoma bank; Great American eclipse is nearly here


----------



## Steve French

I watched the first episode of Anne, the new Anne of Green Gables adaptation from Netflix and the CBC. Man, that didn't have a patch on the 1985 version. This one was so edgy and miserable. Anne seems like she might be suffering from bipolar and PTSD. There is little of the fun and optimism. Still, it was kind of good in a few ways. Might have to continue.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Life Lines


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Lonely Among Us


----------



## ourwater

*The Jetsons*, The Good Little Scouts,


> George reluctantly agrees to lead Elroy's scout troop on their camping trip on the moon. He wasn't too thrilled about it, but since Mr. Spacely's son Arthur is also a scout member, George jumped at the opportunity to appease his boss. They're not on the moon one hour when George and Arthur find themselves lost.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Do You Believe in Magic


----------



## ourwater

How to Get Your Full Analytics Report From Linkedin, *Aimee McWhorter-Compton*, Streamed live on Jan 20, 2016


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Late Night With Seth Meyers, Kenan Thompson, Leah Remini, Bryan Fogel


----------



## ourwater

NFS Hot Pursuit Cop any% 2:49:39 and All Races 2:53:33, *KuruHS *, Published on Mar 27, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Readiness Is All


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Movie Tonight


----------



## ourwater

[899] Legacy of the Financial Crisis, *Boom Bust*, Published on Aug 15, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Food Truck Kitchen


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: An Ugly Turn


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Tue, Aug 15, 2017,


> Trump greeted by protesters on his return to Trump Tower; White nationalist groups vow to organize more events; How to make healthy food decisions when you are feeling stressed


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, John Dickerson; Jessica Williams


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Aug 15, 2017,


> Donald Trump's news conference spirals out of control; North Korea stands down from launching missiles near Guam; Chad Bettis returns to the mound


----------



## Greys0n

I watched Game of the Thrones 7 season 5 episode yesterday. It was terrific. Also I watch Suits new season. Honestly speaking I am a big fan of TV shows. I think it's better than movies (they are so long). Usually I hang out on bitmetv.org I found that tracker on invites-shop. There is a huge collection of torrents and rich selection of categories. It's completely replaced my TV


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Has Rex Tillerson been Strategically Placed for the Dividing of Syria?, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Aug 15, 2017,


> Nothing is done by chance and the former CEO of EXXON becoming the Secretary of State and the Syrian war Kurdistan as a future state is no coincidence. so we ask: Has Rex Tillerson been Strategically Placed for the Dividing of Syria?


----------



## ourwater

Rainbow Six Siege Platinum Ranked Gameplay #39, *Skilled Apple*, Streamed live on Feb 5, 2016


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Tue, Aug 15, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Forget what you know | Jacob Barnett | TEDxTeen, *TEDx Talks*, Published on Apr 9, 2012


----------



## ourwater

How to save a program in C & C++, *N PURNESH*, Published on Apr 8, 2016


----------



## ourwater

How To Reinstall Internet Explorer If Removed From PC, *Gadgets and Gears*


> Published on Apr 21, 2011, This instructional video is a invaluable time-saver that will enable you to get good at microsoft windows xp. Watch our instructional video on How To Reinstall Internet Explorer If Removed From PC from one of Videojug's industry leaders.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Datalore


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Investigations


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Everybody's Crying Mercy


----------



## farfegnugen

I watched GOT on Sunday night


----------



## Paperback Writer

Game of Thrones S07E05


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Puttin' On The Ritz


----------



## f1ora

Home Movies


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: War of Nerves


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Madagascar


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Cajun Country Trail


----------



## ourwater

PUBG Duos! &#128308;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Duos PC Gameplay&#128308;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live on Aug 14, 2017


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir,Wed, Aug 16, 2017, Charlottesville holds memorial service for woman killed in car ramming; Donald Trump's news conferences continues to echo across America; Life or death situation in Alaskan waters


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Aug 16, 2017,


> Trump lashes out at 'alt-left' in Charlottesville; Mom, 3 children injured by fallen tree in Central Park; Luis Fonsi performs his smash hit 'Despacito' live on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

[900] Trump's Troubles Continue!, *Boom Bust*, Published on Aug 16, 2017,


> It's a big news day for Boom Bust! Household debt hits record highs as auto loans climb too. European shares get some love as they experience their best week since April. Meanwhile NAFTA talks begin. Bianca Facchinei and Alex Mihailovich, in the U.S. and Canada respectively, break it down as we look at what we might expect. Bart Chilton is back on the show and we're taking a look at Trump as he experiences a very rough week. That and more on Boom Bust!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Vic Mensa on Mental Health Stigma, Chicago, & Obama


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Lifesigns


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Prom Video


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Map Of You


----------



## ourwater

What Do You Do When The World Knows Trump is A Bigot?, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Aug 16, 2017


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Charlie Rose, Trump and Bannon; Tennis; "Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt"


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Thriller


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Wed, Aug 16, 2017,


> After Charlottesville, Trump Remarks, More Cities Remove Confederate Statues; How Elvis' family, fellow artists and fans remember The King


----------



## ourwater

*Airplane Repo*, Spies in the Night,


> Repo mastermind Mike Kennedy braves a potential suicide mission in California's Central Valley in pursuit of big bucks. Kevin Lacey finds himself, and his 25K payday, at the mercy of a vengeful mechanic and a windy, Colorado night.


----------



## ourwater

&#127942; $350,000 PUBG Invitational Duo & Squad Practice &#127942; Playerunknown Battlegrounds LIVE PC Gameplay, , *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

*Stone Quackers*, Caress of Steel,


> Based in the future, a galaxy wide war results in the union of all planets under the rule of the Cheeseburger Island. Also Bug masters the culinary arts.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: In Love and War


----------



## ourwater

LIVE: Putin meets with heads of Russian and foreign news agencies - ENGLISH, *Ruptly TVv*, Streamed live on Jun 1, 2017,


> Russian President Vladimir Putin is set to meet with heads of Russian and foreign news agencies in St. Petersburg on Thursday, June 1, within the frameworks of the first day of the St. Petersburg International Economic Forum (SPIEF) 2017.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

How To Skip the Small Talk and Connect With Anyone | Kalina Silverman | TEDxWestminsterCollege, * TEDx Talks*, Published on Feb 15, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Is This Another Access Hollywood Moment or the End for Trump?, * The Big Picture RT*, Published on Aug 17, 2017,


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom discusses white supremacy and a petition to get Nazis out of the Trump administration with Rabbi Jason Kimelman-Block. Then, Thom talks to Ted Goodman of the Daily Caller and Doug Christian, political commentator, about Trump's response to the attack in Barcelona, Spain, and Republicans staying out of the picture after Trump's continued remarks on Charlottesville.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Betting on the Farm


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Chop Chop


----------



## Kevin001

The Sinner


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: We Love Leftovers!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Game Of Thrones


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Cloud Minders


----------



## maralb

van helsing


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Joey Loses His Insurance


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross and Rachel ... You Know


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Merchant of Korea


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Cross Country Comfort Food


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Aug 17, 2017,


> Deadly terror attack on streets of Barcelona; Trump rails against the removal of 'beautiful statues'; Nation gears up for greatest cosmic light show on Earth


----------



## ourwater

[901] The Facts About FATCA, *Boom Bust*, Published on Aug 17, 2017


----------



## JDsays

Game Of Thrones


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Aug 18, 2017


----------



## On the way

Downton Abbey, about a year and a half ago. Haven't watched TV since. Don't miss it a bit.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Intercontinental Flavorfest


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Ghost Hunters*, Uninvited Guests,


> The Ghost Hunters head to New England to investigate the historic 1875 Inn, where a series of tragic fires may have trapped the souls of its guests within its walls. Then, the crew heads to New Jersey to investigate a historic landmark built by one of America's founding fathers.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Nikolaj Coster-Waldau on 'GoT' season 8, George R.R. Martin, & 'Shot Caller'


> Nikolaj Coster-Waldau delves into all things 'Game of Thrones,' including the evolution of his character Jaime Lannister, the brilliant mind of George R.R. Martin, and the hit HBO show's forthcoming final season.


----------



## ourwater

*Battle of the Network Stars*, Cops vs. Sci-Fi/Fantasy,


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Aug 18, 2017,


> Two sisters to work with NASA during solar eclipse; Steve Bannon out at White House; Manhunt on after deadly Barcelona attack


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Aug 17, 2017,


> Salma Hayek; Jay Ellis; Bearstronaut.


----------



## ourwater

How Trump is Secretly Blowing Up Social Security Right Now..., *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Aug 18, 2017,


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom talks to Julio Rivera of Reactionary Times and Kai Newkirk of Democracy Spring about Steve Bannon being removed from the White House and the Trump administration dismantling social security. Then, Thom discusses NAFTA negotiations and the future of trade with economist Alan Tonelson.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, William Cohen Warns: Kim Jong Un Backed Down, But He Won't Give Up


----------



## ourwater

&#127941; $350,000 PUBG Invitational Solo & Duo Practice &#127941; Playerunknown Battlegrounds LIVE PC , *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 13 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Weekend Update: Thu, Aug 17, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Raising Hope*, Blue Dots


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mrs Robot

Face Off


----------



## ourwater

*Sealab 2021*, Splitsville,


> Quinn and Debbie are finally breaking up. But not before Virjay gets the band back together. And not before everybody gets real drunk at The Idiot. And not before the insults and fists and beer bottles start flying. You wanted a topless catfight?


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Jon Hamm, Kate Upton, Life Hacks Expert Grant Thompson


----------



## ourwater

Global Agenda to Destroy Monuments: US, Syria, and Poland, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Aug 17, 2017,


> There is a Global Agenda to Destroy Monuments to Destroy History: US, Syria, and Poland. Why to rewrite history it is a New World Order Agenda. Now more than ever the agenda to rewrite history has started. I did not see it until it came to America then I saw the global agenda and we are duped into thinking this is just racial divide.


----------



## ourwater

Behind the Scenes of Star Wars: The Original Trilogy ILM Special Effects Makers., *Danny Nguyen*, Published on Jan 3, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Wolfestein: The New Order # 10 London Nautica Gameplay, *Il Ladro Di Videogiochi*,


> La Resistenza ha saputo che a London Nautica, un centro sperimentale nazista, ci sono dei documenti su un esperimento nazista.Bisogna assolutamente prenderli sennò..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

English Premier League


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Charlie X


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Mildred


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Kids


----------



## Chevy396

Planet Earth II

I'm glad I'm not an Iguana. Being born into a swarm of hungry snakes isn't my idea of a good start to life.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Quo Vadis, Captain Chandler


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity: Celebrity Cheat Meals


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity: Hollywood Goes Bollywood


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Reality Problem


----------



## fluorish

Queen of the south, Theresa mendoza is killing it. 
Oo also watch the new Netflix show Atypical, found that rather interesting to watch.


----------



## ourwater

The Dirtiest Echo Spot - Rainbow Six Siege, *Macie Jay*, Published on Aug 10, 2017,


> Although I didn't do it in this video, it is also possible to disorient the enemy from this position.


----------



## ourwater

Fallout 4 Gameplay - 6 Things You Must Do, *PlayStation Access*, Published on Nov 12, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Michael Moore, Carrie ****, Little Big Town


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

badblood562's Live PS4 Broadcast, *Derek*, Streamed live on Oct 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

3Man Ramarchy - Descent: Underground , *inspades gaming*, Published on May 27, 2016


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

⚠ $350,000 PUBG Invitational Duo & Squad Practice ⚠ Playerunknown Battlegrounds LIVE PC Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 14 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

*Futurama*, Lrrreconcilable Ndndifferences,


> Lurrr and his wife can't make their relationship work, so she kicks him out of the house. He moves in with Leela as she's the only non-omicronian he knows. To get him off the couch they hatch a plan to appear as if he's taken over Earth. Things get out of hand when the wife as well as Earths Defense Force believe he's actually done it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Dead Men Don't Do Aerobics


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Vatos


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: TS-19


----------



## maralb

van helsing netflix


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: What Lies Ahead


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Chupacabra


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Last Ship


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Secrets


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Pretty Much Dead Already


----------



## thisismeyo

Shark Tank! i only recently discovered this show lol.


----------



## Herzeleid

Jessica Jones
It was pretty damn great


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, Aug 20, 2017,


> Eclipse fever hits the nation; Trump regroups after Bannon departure; MLB stars descend on Little League World Series.


----------



## ourwater

*FOX News Sunday*, Sun, Aug 20, 2017,


> This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Former Trump Deputy Campaign Manager David Bossie, Sen. Ben Cardin (D-MD) & a Sunday Panel of Charlie Hurt, Juan Williams, Bob Woodward, Gillian Turner.


----------



## Ghossts

Watching twin peaks right now. But show I last watched entirely was Psycho Pass.


----------



## HappyBread

gizmo said:


> South Park.


Ayeeee me too XD


----------



## ourwater

Solar Eclipse 2017 live stream coverage, *ABC News*, Started streaming 48 minutes ago,


> For the first time in 99 years a solar eclipse will be cross the continental United States.


----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Aug 20, 2017,


> One-on-One with Liberty University President Jerry Falwell Jr.; Guests: Jerry Falwell Jr., Jeh Johnson, Alex Castellanos, Dan Balz, Kristen Soltis-Anderson, Perry Bacon Jr., Levar Stoney, Christy Coleman, Kristin Szakos.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Pretty Much Dead Already


----------



## Chevy396

In my fantasies it is this:


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Solar Eclipse We Are Still Alive, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Aug 21, 2017,


> The solar eclipse is crossing the United States and looks like all is well no major earthquakes and of course no tsunami's no one seems to have died as a result thus far.


----------



## ourwater

Hour of the Star [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Imperfection


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Man on the Moon


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Get Up, Stand Up


----------



## saia

Castlevania on Netflix


----------



## Chevy396

saia said:


> Castlevania on Netflix


Thank you for reminding me of playing this game on NES when I was a kid.  It was one of the coolest, and darkest games they had.


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NFL football (Giants vs. Browns)


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Meaty Masterpieces


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Griddles And Vittles


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Aug 21, 2017,


> The great American eclipse sweeps across the US; Trump reveals new Afghanistan strategy; Another violent collision involving a Navy destroyer.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Paul Ryan Press Conference After Meeting With President Trump On Health Care 3/21/17, *LIVE ON-AIR NEWS*, Published on Mar 21, 2017


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr Larry King Now, Corey Taylor on New Slipknot Music, Chester Bennington, & Trump


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

[902] Up in the sky: Walmart vs. Amazon, *Boom Bust*, Published on Aug 21, 2017,


> A new week and that means more Boom Bust! Total looks to buy Maersk Oil in a deal worth billions while AT&T still looks to buy Time Warner. Are killer robots coming? Well, top artificial intelligence companies are want to make sure they don't become a reality and Bianca Facchinei takes us deeper into the subject. Can Walmart take on Amazon? Maybe, with some help from a floating warehouse! Lionel of Lionel Media gives us the breakdown on how Walmart may take to the skies! That and more on Boom Bust.


----------



## ourwater

The Myth of Free Speech..., *The Big Picture RT*. Published on Aug 21, 2017,


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom discusses the fallout from Charlottesville and the FBI's response to a complaint with investigative journalist and filmmaker Greg Palast. Then, Thom talks to Bryan Pruitt of RedState and Valerie Ervin of the Working Families Party about Trump's upcoming speech on Afghanistan strategy and thousands marching in Boston against white supremacy.


----------



## ourwater

Thank you for donating to 7Books for Kids!. *Denver7 - The Denver Channel*, Published on May 28, 2015


----------



## ourwater

World of Tanks ▶Livestream!◄ T6 skirmish/IS-3 third mark, *Loanid*, Streamed live on Oct 24, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Flesh and Blood, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: When the Bough Breaks


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Take it Back


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Throwing it All Away


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Aug 22, 2017,


> Trump unveils new policy for US presence in Afghanistan; Eclipse aftermath by the numbers; How to speak to your children about sexual assault on campus


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dr. Winchester and Mr. Hyde


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Democratic Lawmaker Seeks Trump Impeachment Over Charlottesville. What Happens Next?, #PIP [903] Taking a look at Libor, *Boom Bust*, Published on Aug 22, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Whiskey and Wings


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Mac and Cheese


----------



## Ayanaka

The vikings, idek y lol


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Aug 22, 2017,


> Flash flooding hits the heartland; Tens of thousands of protesters expected at Trump's Phoenix rally; Millions of Americans in awe of total eclipse


----------



## ourwater

Goodnight Mr Bean | Full Episode, *Mr. Bean*, Published on Sep 14, 2010,


> Mr. Bean goes to the hospital to have a tea kettle removed from his hand, and while trying to get in faster ends up with him getting in much later. Afterwards, he decorates a British guard so that he can take a picture. After he has insomnia, Mr. Bean finally finds the solution and falls asleep.


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Tue, Aug 22, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Symbiosis


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Arsenal of Freedom


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Preacher
~ The Strain


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Phoebe Runs


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Dr. Ramoray Dies


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lil


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Kitchen Disaster to Master


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity: Social Media Food Failures


----------



## ourwater

*Storage Wars*, Auction Sesame,


> The buyers invade the best little city in the USA, Azusa, California. Darrell Sheets sees past the competition, by winning a timeless unit. Jarrod and Brandi continue their journey of quality over quantity, but hope that one item doesn't stain their momentum. Barry Weiss' buying judgment comes into question, as he starts to wonder himself whether he can pull a rabbit out of his hat one more time.


----------



## ourwater

If You Want To Be Safe From Bombs.Stay Away From STARBUCKS, *Nasirig Olotayi*, Published on Apr 19, 2016,


> Starbucks and Terror Attacks.is there a link to both or is it just a coincidence? Boston, Jakarta, Kenya & Brussels.


----------



## ourwater

*Smallville*: Abandoned


> Clark accompanies Tess, who got childhood nightmares triggered by a mysteriously delivered music-box, to the orphanage where she was left behind by her parents. They find out the hard way 'Granny', who runs it, far from her philanthropic image, in fact ruthlessly rules a brain-washed power girls ring. The general finally sent Lois the video made by her late mother when dying from cancer. Dealing with painful and sweet memories, she ends up digging in Clark's Kryptonian parental antecedents in the fortress.


----------



## ourwater

[904] Fed up with the Fed, *Boom Bust*,


> Published on Aug 23, 2017 On today's episode of Boom Bust, we take a look at the NAFTA negotiations with Alex Mihailovich. Will Trump 'cancel' NAFTA? Gerald Celente is back on the show and he's fed up with the Fed. After their recent minutes were released he's telling us what the numbers actually mean for us and the economy. Meanwhile airlines are flying high, but is it too good to be true? Expert Gary Leff breaks down the state of airlines. Bianca Facchinei takes us to Europe as Estonia seeks to create its own digital currency. Will we see a Baltic Bitcoin? That and more on Boom Bust.


----------



## ourwater

*Dennis the Menace (1959)*, Poor Mr. Wilson,


> When Mr. Wilson's money is lost at Quigley's market through a hole in his pocket, he cannot pay Dennis for washing his car - but Dennis misinterprets "the market" to mean stock and assumes Mr. Wilson is broke.


----------



## ourwater

[PUBG] PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds Charity Invitational - Game 1 EU, *Lethal Damage Gaming*, Published on May 4, 2017,


> Game 1 of the EU Pubg Invitational Tournament ! 64 of the best north american players are competing in PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds charity invitational. Who will win this battlegrounds ? Stick around to find out !


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Aug 23, 2017,


> Donald Trump shifts tone, asking for love and unity at a conference in Reno; First audio excerpts from Hillary Clinton's upcoming book "What Happened;" Google to join forces with Walmart


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Neutral Zone


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Wed, Aug 23, 2017,


> Trump defends Charlottesville statement at combative rally; "I need to fix myself:" Chrissy Teigen speaks out about alcohol; How did Powerball jackpot grow to $700M?


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Wed, Aug 23, 2017, ,


> One Nation, Overdosed; On the Front Lines of the Opioid Crisis Across the US; From Inside a DEA Drug Raid to EMS Reviving Addicts


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Resolutions


----------



## ourwater

League of Legends 2015 04 17 21 19 56 612, * Junsik Yoon*, Published on Apr 17, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Jay Ellis & Andrea Savage on Success and Failure,


> 'Insecure' star Jay Ellis opens up about his path to success, Issa Rae's leadership, & why he's thrown his weight behind HIV advocacy. Later, Andrea Savage joins to discuss her new series, 'I'm Sorry,' & working with Julia Louis-Dreyfus.


----------



## ourwater

*Escape to the Country*, Season 14, Episode 17


----------



## ourwater

7th Russian Ambassador Dies - Putin Caves into Vatican, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Aug 23, 2017,


> 7th Russian Ambassador Dies - Putin Caves in to Vatican The Vatican has learned that a nation can be won by the simplest treasure. In the case of Russia the Vatican gave up just a rib of Saint Nicholas for the Russian state to cave in to Vatican demands. No doubt the Vatican see that if Russia caves into a Rib so will Israel to the Temple Treasures. Then we have the 7th death of a Russian diplomat, this seems to beyond "Conspiracy theory" in in line of real conspiracy. One thing in common with the last two Ambassadors they have opposed intiatives held dear by Rome. Vitaly Churkin and Mirgayas M. Shirinskiy were these two men heros of Russia.


----------



## ourwater

How Much Longer Will Republicans Let the Trump Circus Last?, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Aug 23, 2017,


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom talks to Charles Sauer of the Market Institute and Derrick Hollie of Reaching America about Trump's rally in Phoenix, Arizona and a scam brewing in the Treasury Department that would help bankers and not the people. Then, Thom discusses a new documentary "We the People 2.0" with director Leila Conners.


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed™ W/ VANAJA-72, *Mynämäki BikeTeam*,


> Published on Aug 13, 2017, Need for Speed™


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Change of Heart


----------



## ourwater

Escape To Witch Mountain - Trailer, *YouTube Movies*, Published on May 9, 2012


----------



## ourwater

*Stargate SG-1*, Affinity,


> Teal'c, having finally been cleared to live off-base, settles in to his new neighborhood. His neighbors love him. He's quiet, and he has become a sort of protector of his community, having most recently defended a driver against three bullies.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Aug 24, 2017,


> Gulf Coast states brace for Tropical Storm Harvey; Shark bites paddleboard off Cape Cod beach; "Dancing With the Stars" season 25 pros revealed.


----------



## ourwater

Kid Thing [2013]


----------



## ourwater

RAINBOW SIX SIEGE - Top 10 Kills of the Week #25, *TommyT999*, Published on Jul 23, 2016


----------



## ourwater

[905] What's up with wages?, *Boom Bust*, Published on Aug 24, 2017,


> What's going on with wages? Today's Boom Bust takes us into some interesting reports. Danielle DiMartino Booth is giving us some insight into new Fed data on reservation wages; why are Americans willing to take less pay? Patrice Onwuka from the IWF is back and she has a take on a some new data from the Bureau of Labor Statistics on women's earnings. Meanwhile, Connecticut is facing a budget crunch and Bianca Facchinei has the scoop. That and more on today's Boom Bust!


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Baby, It's Cold Outside


----------



## ourwater

Hansel und Gretel [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Taco Time!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

How the Nuclear Industry is Still Poisoning Us, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Aug 24, 2017,


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom talks with Paul Gunter about why the nuclear industry fails when it comes to your health. Then he talks with Dave McCulloch and Eleanor Goldfield about the lethal new tactics from the alt-right, how Exxon lied about climate change, and Trump's new not-so-good 'fiduciary rule'.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Mystery Science Theater 3000*, Attack of the Giant Leeches,


> Hillbilllies, holo-clowns and a giant leech named Patches abound when Joel and the Bots take on this bloodsucking tale from acclaimed producer/director Roger Corman.


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Familiar Names and Faces


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Aug 24, 2017,


> Several towns evacuate before the expected Category 3 hurricane; Record-breaking Powerball jackpot winner; Superior outdoor products made in America.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, 'Breitbart' insider reveals behind-the-scenes take on Steve Bannon's return, #PIP What if my car gets towed or impounded with no title?, *Active Intel*, Published on May 20, 2013,


> How can I get my car out of impound without a title? -


----------



## ourwater

Imply vs. Infer, *Bullis Student Tutors*, Published on Jan 18, 2014,


> What's the difference between the words imply and infer? In this video we discuss this and give an example for each. This is a Bullis Student Tutors video -- made by students for students.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: False Profits


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Kevin001

The Sinner


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Corbomite Maneuver


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Zoo


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Old Yeller Dies


----------



## Chevy396

I'm listening to the Alex Jones live stream since I figure he will get pretty crazy with the hurricane hitting Texas. I haven't laughed this hard in a while, and it hasn't even gotten good yet. I don't believe that he is acting. Nobody could ramble for this long and so incoherently unless they have schizophrenia.


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama: Fry and Leela's Big Fling


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Nurses


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Finger Lickin' Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Big Food, Small Towns


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## ourwater

*Battle of the Network Stars,*, ABC Stars vs Variety


----------



## ourwater

SBC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Aug 25, 2017,


> Authorities expect major disaster and record-breaking floods in Texas; Hurricane Harvey marks Trump's 1st test of response to a natural disaster; North Korea test-fires another ballistic missile


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Willem Dafoe on ‘Aquaman,’ Past Roles, & Finding Love


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Aug 25, 2017,


> Massachusetts woman quits job after $758.7M Powerball win; Evacuations underway ahead of Hurricane Harvey; Paramore jams out to their hit song 'Fake Happy' live on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

Match #1 &#127942; $350,000 PUBG Invitational Duo FPP Tournament &#127942; Playerunknown Battlegrounds Tournament, *ONE_shot_GURL*,


> Massachusetts woman quits job after $758.7M Powerball win; Evacuations underway ahead of Hurricane Harvey; Paramore jams out to their hit song 'Fake Happy' live on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

CNN: Arrested teen a hacking 'mastermind'?, *CNN*, Published on Jun 21, 2011,


> Police are talking to a teen they say could be linked to several recent computer hacking attacks. Brian Todd reports.


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, Aug 25, 2017,


> Hurricane Harvey: State of Emergency; Hurricane Harvey Makes Landfall in Texas, Expected to Cause 'Catastrophic' Flooding; Tracking Hurricane Harvey as it Moves Over Land


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Shore Leave


----------



## Celi

Smallville 

Been watching it lately. I never actually finished it so here's to hoping.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hawk's Nightmare


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: 38 Across


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hanky Panky


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Chargers vs. Rams)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sat, Aug 26, 2017, Hurricane Harvey makes landfall overnight in Texas; How FEMA is helping Texas during Hurricane Harvey; Hurricane Harvey traps thousands on cruise ships off the coast of Texas


----------



## ourwater

*The Man in the High Castle*, Kintsugi,


> Nicole introduces Joe to an unexpected side of Berlin, that leads him down a new path. On her new mission, Juliana inserts herself into the Smith's inner circle. Tagomi is finally reunited with his family, only to be faced with the prospect of losing them again.


----------



## ourwater

[906] Shutdowns and showdowns, *Boom Bust*, Published on Aug 25, 2017,


> Boom Bust is ready once again. Bart Chilton is back, talking with host Lindsay France, and we're tackling quite a bit. From shutdowns to Venezuela, you don't want to miss Bart's take on current events. Meanwhile, data is the 'new oil' as Alex Mihailovich explains to us why your personal data is the hottest commodity. Could we see a U.S.-China trade war? We've heard the rhetoric but now friend of the show Marshall Auerback is here to give us his take on it. That and more on Boom Bust!


----------



## ourwater

How Many More Lives Sacrificed For Profits for the Military Industrial Complex?, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Aug 25, 2017,


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom talks with Phyllis Bennis, author of the book Ending the Us War in Afghanistan: A Primer, about President Trump's "Strategy" for Afghanistan and what could be next for the nation's longest running war. Then in the Big Picture Rumble, Thom is joined by Nick Givas of the Daily Caller and Alex Lawson from Social Security Works. They debate the Trump Administration's war on the great outdoors and a reported new plan to shrink the size of four National Monuments including 'Big Bear' in Utah. Then if the Democrats want to win, should they start to feel the Bern? That's what a new poll from Public Policy Polling says as it puts Vermont Senator Bernie Sanders ahead of President Trump in a hypothetical match up. Later, the Alt-Right cancels a rally after protesters pledge to leave them a stinky surprise.


----------



## ourwater

*With All Due Respect*, Mon, Dec 29, 2014,


> John Heilemann and Joshua Green are joined by Union Square Ventures Partner Fred Wilson on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television.


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Weekend Update: Thu, Aug 24, 2017


----------



## ourwater

MK Yehudah Glick Stands Firm for Temple Mount Rights, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Aug 26, 2017,


> MK Yehudah Glick stands firm for the right of Jewish parliament members to ascend the Temple Mount. MK Glick believes that all should have the right to ascend and pray and will not fall victim to what he perceives to be a preconceived plot of PM Netanyahu to ban Jewish MK 's from ascending the Temple Mount.


----------



## ourwater

*Star Wars: The Clone Wars*, The Wrong Jedi,


> Ahsoka Tano is put on trial by the Jedi Council and must face the Galactic Senate. Anakin searches for a way to prove his Padawan's innocence by pursuing Asajj Ventress.


----------



## ourwater

*Homeland*, Grace,


> Carrie stays glued to surveillance footage of Brody's home life.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Crush


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Bears vs. Titans)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Bengals vs. Redskins)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: At the Zoo


----------



## SPMelly

The Walking Dead
Watching it right now

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (49'ers vs. Vikings)


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Hot Meat And Cool Veg


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Small Town Sensations


----------



## ourwater

*FOX News Sunday*, Sun, Aug 27, 2017,


> This Week on "FOX News Sunday" an exclusive interview with Secretary of State Rex Tillerson, Gov. Greg Abbott (R-TX) & a Sunday Panel of Karl Rove, Juan Williams, Catherine Lucey, Josh Holmes.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Aug 27, 2017,


> Texas Governor: Houston flooding may be 'worst city has ever suffered'; Guests: Thomas Bossert, Governor Greg Abbott, Matthew Dowd, Roland Martin, Julie Pace, Christopher Ruddy, Jen Psaki, Douglas Lute, Zalmay Khalilzad


----------



## ourwater

*The Brady Bunch*, The Private Ear,


> Peter eavesdrops on his family by using a tape recorder.


----------



## ourwater

This is how hackers hack you using simple social engineering, *oracle mind*, Published on May 1, 2016,


> Simple Social Engineering Trick with a phone call and crying baby


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, Aug 27, 2017,


> Hurricane Harvey continues to linger over Texas while dumping record rain; Houston's 911 system is overwhelmed with calls for help; Floyd Mayweather faced off against UFC fighter Conor McGregor


----------



## ourwater

It's Yom Teruah, NOT Rosh Hashanah!, *Torah Life Ministries*, Published on Sep 4, 2013


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Say The Word


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Repentance


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: A Hard Day's Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The First Cut Is the Deepest


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hot Lips Is Back in Town


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Aug 28, 2017,


> Harvey slams Houston with 'unprecedented' flooding; Texas towns brace for second impact from Harvey; How you can help the storm victims in Texas


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Finger Lickin' Food


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Aug 28, 2017,


> Greater Houston remains paralyzed as Harvey rages; 30,000 people without shelter in Houston; Harvey raises human spirit.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Jay Baruchel On Directing, Canada, & Eric Andre,


----------



## ourwater

Friday the 13th Game NEW UPDATE! &#128298;Friday the 13th Gameplay&#128298; Friday the 13th Gameplay New Maps, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 12 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Q2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Loud as a Whisper


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Shake Your Groove Thing


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: If Tomorrow Never Comes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Preacher


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Too Many Cooks


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Aug 29, 2017,


> Death toll rises amid Harvey devastation; Concerns raised about dangers of Harvey floodwaters; Rapper 50 Cent reveals his hidden talent but says, 'It's bad for my image'


 #PIP ✅ Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solo & Squads PC Gameplay✅ Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 7 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: North Carolina


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Bangin' Backyard Cookout


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC World News Tonight With David Muir*, Tue, Aug 29, 2017,


> Death toll continues to rise as more neighborhoods flood; Tropical storm Harvey to slam Louisiana next; Family who lost everything in the storm finds moment of joy


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Valerie Plame Wilson is Crowdfunding Attempt to Buy Twitter and Ban Donald Trump


> Former CIA officer Valerie Plame Wilson tells Larry about her crowdfunding effort to buy a stake in Twitter and ban Donald Trump from the platform. Plus, why she thinks Twitter has failed to hold the president to the same standard as other users.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, [908] Consumer Confidence on the rise, *Boom Bust*,


> Today we saw the new U.S. consumer confidence numbers and to everyone's surprise, the numbers are positive! Why are we seeing these rising numbers? Danielle DiMartino Booth joins us to break it all down. Bart Chilton joins us as we take a look at the effects of Hurricane Harvey and the future of U.S. markets. Student loans have soared over 150% in the last decade. Bianca Facchinei takes us inside student debt and the increase in housing. That and more on today's Boom Bust![/quote[


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Did Russia Move S400 to Protect Iranian Missile Factory in Syria?, *Israeli News Live*,


> Weather or not this is true remains to be seen, but my guess is that Rome wants Israel to strike Russian targets to draw Israel into what they perceive to be a Biblical war. This would give the Vatican a chance to introduce their messiah as a savior to Israel - a false messiah.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Star Trek: Voyager*, Concerning Flight,


> While searching for equipment stolen from Voyager, Janeway gets help from her holodeck mentor, Leonardo da Vinci.


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Tue, Aug 29, 2017,


> Hurricane Harvey: Rescue in Texas; Volunteers rescue Hurricane Harvey victims, evacuation centers fill up; Woman who lost home in Harvey gives birth to baby girl; In Hurricane Harvey response are lessons from Katrina


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Lost in Space*, The Ghost Planet,


> The Jupiter 2 lands on a planet Dr. Smith mistakenly believes is Earth. When Smith is lured out of the ship by cyborgs masquerading as earthlings, the Robot saves him--and the family--in the nick of time.


----------



## ourwater

*Star Wars*: The Clone Wars, The Rise of Clovis,


> Clovis, a known traitor of the Republic, makes a dubious deal on Coruscant which puts him at the head of the Banking Clan.


----------



## ourwater

3 Best Kids Internet Time Management Software 2017, *Ezvid Wiki*, Published on Jul 15, 2017


----------



## ourwater

A Single Girl [1995]


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Let's Play Tomb Raider (2013) PC - 29 - Back to the Beach, *kurtjmac*, Published on Jul 2, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play Tomb Raider (2013) PC - 30 - Electric Slide, *kurtjmac*, Published on Jul 3, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play Tomb Raider (2013) PC - 31 - You're Tearing Me Apart, *kurtjmac *, Published on Jul 4, 2013


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Dog With A Blog*, Dog With a Hog,


> Stan convinces Avery to let him fill in as mascot for the Homecoming Game.


----------



## ourwater

Let's Play Tomb Raider (2013) PC - 33 - Fish on a Stick, *kurtjmac*, Published on Jul 9, 2013


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Colgate Commercials, *PinoyCommercials096 *, Published on Aug 1, 2013


----------



## Fever Dream

The Tick: Rising (2017)


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, J.K. Simmons,


> J.K. Simmons hosts Saturday Night Live with musical guest D'Angelo.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Q Who?


----------



## ourwater

*Larry King Now*, Lake Bell on Directing, Motherhood, & Meryl,


> Auteur and actor Lake Bell joins Larry to discuss directing her latest film, 'I Do Until I Don't,' the joys of working both behind and in front of the camera, and collaborating with everyone from Reese Witherspoon to Nancy Meyers to Meryl Streep.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Zathura - Gameplay Xbox (Xbox Classic), *John GodGames *, Published on Jul 12, 2013


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Up the Long Ladder


----------



## ourwater

Harvey tornado, *Semsem salem *, Published on Aug 30, 2017


----------



## thisismeyo

Family GUy


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Aug 30, 2017, Joel Osteen explains decision to open Houston church after criticism; The cast of "It" opens up about the highly-anticipated film live on "GMA" #PIP How to Find & Compare Medicare Part D - Prescription Drug Plans, *John Bush* , Published on Oct 6, 2015


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Tetris Levels 329 to 361 and beyond, *Keneniah75 *, Published on Oct 24, 2012


----------



## ourwater

The Bourne Identity (4/10) Movie CLIP - Evacuation Plan (2002) HD, *Movieclips*, Published on Jun 16, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Texas governor briefing on floods (full press conference), *CNN *, Published on Aug 27, 2017


> Texas Gov. Greg Abbott discusses impacts of the upcoming forecast and outlines relief efforts for areas affected by flooding and damage from catastrophic storm Harvey.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Emissary


----------



## ourwater

TS2015 - New York to New Haven (Amtrak Acela Express), *Squirrel*, Published on Mar 30, 201


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Enemy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Mystery Science Theater 3000*, The Unearthly,


> A mad scientist creates havock when an experiment to stop the aging process goes awry.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Good-Bye Radar, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

[909] Fallout of Hurricane Harvey, *Boom Bust *, Published on Aug 30, 2017,


> Today the U.S. saw GDP growth up by 3% while China gets a new power company that's off the charts. Alex Mihailovich is on today as the Pentagon awards another multi-million dollar contract to support the Afghan Air Force. Meanwhile, Texas is still reeling from Hurricane and Tropical Storm Harvey as oil refineries shut down. Boom Bust's Bianca Facchinei takes a look as a city goes underwater. That and more on Boom Bust!


----------



## MondKrabbe

Just finished season 5 of Grimm. Definitely one of my favorite shows, if not my most favorite.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Finds Out


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Russ


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, The Young Turks Live! 08.30.17, *The Young Turks*, Started streaming 12 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Vengeance Factor


----------



## ourwater

*ABC World News Tonight With David Muir*, Wed, Aug 30, 2017,


> Days of rain in Houston have ended, but the floodwaters are still rising; Harvey has caused an instant spike in gas prices nationwide; Tensions are high as North Korea tests another ballistic missile


----------



## ourwater

Wheel of Fortune - Behind the Scenes (1986), *Jimmy Smith *, Published on Aug 30, 2010


----------



## ourwater

SpaceCamp (1986 film) - Atlantis Launch Scene, *greatfilmclips *, Published on Dec 10, 2011


----------



## ourwater

*The X-Files*, The Walk,


> A quadruple amputee becomes the prime suspect in a series of bizarre deaths.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Wed, Aug 30, 2017,


> City Underwater: Catastrophe in Houston; Harrowing Stories of Survival, Recovery After Hurricane Harvey; Good Samaritans Go Out of Their Way to Save Harvey Victims


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Sacred Ground


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Dirt Rally - Overall Improvement - Part #62, *rockinchimp *, Published on Sep 30, 2016


----------



## ourwater

*Brickleberry*, Ranger Games,


> Woody rallies the rangers to compete in the annual Ranger Games; Malloy adopts a homeless person as a new pet.


----------



## ourwater

Emma Watson & Dan Stevens interview, *common dattrong *, Published on Aug 30, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Tutorial on how to create a custom date/time (pop-up) stamp in Acrobat, *MrZorro2973 *, Published on Jul 31, 2012


> This is a tutorial on how to create a custom date/time (pop-up) stamp, in Adobe Acrobat 9/X, that prompts you to enter any date or time. In actuality, you could have it prompt you for whatever you like, not just date or time. Please feel free to post questions and I'll try to answer and get back to you as soon as possible. Please LIKE if this helps you out.


----------



## ourwater

Child Custody for Fathers Tips for Success - Evidence Part 1, *uikol97i*, Published on Aug 11, 2008


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Make Me Lose Control


----------



## ourwater

*Dennis the Menace (1959)*, The Fifty-Thousandth Customer,


> ]Mr. Finch is having a contest in which his store's fifty-thousandth customer of the year will win five minutes of free shopping. Mr. Wilson is determined to be the winner.


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Aug 31, 2017,


> Inside a Hurricane Harvey rescue mission; Inside Disney's Day of Giving telethon for Harvey victims; Meet the everyday heroes rescuing those in need in Texas.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Deny, Deny, Deny


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

[910] Cybersecurity: The cost of doing business, *Boom Bust *, Published on Aug 31, 2017,


> New York's passed new requirements for major banks and financial service companies. We're asking cybersecurity expert Todd Shipley what that's going to cost. Meanwhile, the net neutrality hearings get delayed and some are breathing sighs of relief as Bianca Facchinei breaks it down for us. Gold is on the rise, but the dollar is sinking low so we brought Peter Schiff to give us his take on the whole situation. That and more on Boom Bust.


----------



## ourwater

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit - Hot Pursuit Compilation, *nismojoe*, Published on Aug 16, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Let Me In: Behind The Scenes, *junebugreview *, Published on Oct 19, 2010


----------



## ourwater

*Homeland*, Parabiosis,


> Saul orders a sweep at the station. Carrie looks to During for support.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Satirist Bassem Youssef on Trump: He's Great for Comedy, Horrible for America,


> Satirist Bassem Youssef offers his take on Donald Trump, and explains why he believes the president has revived the art of political comedy. Then, what's inside Youssef's "Morning After Kit" for Muslims in America? Larry takes a look.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Uncle Abdul


----------



## ourwater

Is Russia Anticipating NATO Preemptive Strike, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Aug 31, 2017,


> Russia activates The Bulk M Air-defense system in Kalningrad, and the US closes Russian Consulate offices in California, Washington and New York City. The situation moves beyond cold war times and to a point that seems to indicate that Russia is fearful of a Preemptive strike


----------



## ourwater

*With All Due Respect*, Mon, Jan 26, 2015,


> Mark Halperin and Campbell Brown are joined by Republican Strategists Fred Davis and Ron Bonjean on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television.


----------



## ourwater

JDR514 Plays Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition Part 5, *RussStache *, Published on Feb 12, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Top 5 True Lie Detector Facts, *WatchMojo.com *, Published on Aug 10, 2015


> False Confessions! National Defence! Clenched Buttcheeks! All this and a free elephant for everyone who watches!*


----------



## ourwater

Human Rights Watchdog Reports Coalition Airstrike Kills At Least 33 in Syria, *United News International *, Published on Mar 22, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*The Golden Girls*, The Truth Will Out


> Rose is apprehensive about a visit from her daughter and granddaughter.


----------



## ourwater

Orphan | 'Esther Kills Sister Abigail' Scene, *Caitlyn Keefer *, Published on Dec 1, 2014


> Credit for this vid goes to my friend, Morbid; she's the one that got me this film because she's awesome and everyone should go check out her channel here:


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Preseason Football (Seahawks vs. Raiders)


----------



## ourwater

*Ghost Hunters*, Shamrock Spirits,


> The TAPS crew drops by New York City's famous Paddy Reilly's Irish Pub. Known as being a pub to the stars, this watering hole is said to be home to multiple accounts of paranormal ...


Episode aired 17 March 2010


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Fat Cat


----------



## Bishop Rice

ourwater said:


> Politicking with Larry King, Satirist Bassem Youssef on Trump: He's Great for Comedy, Horrible for America,


if you Arabic , definitely you will die laughing when you see his episodes in Albernameg .


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Fair Trade


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

*Larry King Now*, W. Kamau on "Fake News," The Democratic Party, and White Nationalism,


> 'United Shades of America' host W. Kamau Bell takes a deep dive into America's current political and social climate, tackling topics like the reemergence of white nationalism, the state of news media, and the future of the Democratic Party.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Space Seed


----------



## ourwater

What glows with a Blacklight UV - Are all blacklights the same?, *Mike Johnson*, Published on Aug 19, 2011,


> No, not all blacklights are the same and one of them is the worst! There are Incandescent, LED, Flourescent and Mercury Vapor UV Black Lights. Also, here are a few things that will GLOW BRIGHT under a blacklight!


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Thu, Aug 31, 2017,


> Hurricane Harvey Evacuees Airlifted Out of Horrific Flood Zones; DACA Recipients Ponder Their Future as Trump Continues to Review the Program


----------



## Kevin001

The Sinner


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Thu, Aug 31, 2017,


> Hurricane Harvey Evacuees Airlifted Out of Horrific Flood Zones; DACA Recipients Ponder Their Future as Trump Continues to Review the Program


 ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Aug 31, 2017,


> Hazards may wait for Harvey survivors returning to their homes; Vice President Mike Pence meets with Harvey survivors; Generous people answer the call for help on this Day of Giving


----------



## ourwater

*Route 66*, Most Vanquished, Most Victorious,


> Tod and Buz travel to Los Angeles in response to a letter Tod received from an Aunt who has not been heard of for 20 yrs and thought to be dead. From her deathbed she makes a final request of Tod-find her daughter. Tod and Buz embark on a search that leads them to many people and places and eventually to the answer.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Sep 1, 2017,


> Pence calls scope of Harvey "truly breathtaking"; More than $12M and counting raised on Disney's Day of Giving; Michael and Susan Dell announce $36M commitment to Harvey relief.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Mrs. Bing


----------



## ourwater

*Frasier*, Guns 'N Neuroses,


> A stranger sets Frasier up on a blind date with Lilith.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Dozen Lasagnas


----------



## ourwater

*Tiny Toon Adventures*, Toon Physics,


> Elmyra wishes her Barbette doll would come to life. She gets her wish which regrets afterwards. Furrball goes after Li'l Sneezer, who is going to a Boy Scout Camp. Babs makes sure Plucky gets humiliating photos to teach him a lesson.


----------



## ourwater

Systolic murmurs, diastolic murmurs, and extra heart sounds - Part 1 | NCLEX-RN | Khan Academy, *khanacademymedicine*, Published on Oct 21, 2014


----------



## ourwater

PUBG Solo ✅ Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solo PC Gameplay✅ Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL *, Streamed live on Aug 29, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Spokesman Scandal,


> When Cloud 9's spokesman is accused of a horrific crime, Glenn second-guesses how well he knows his employees. Plus, Mateo tries to discern if Jeff is into him.


----------



## ourwater

How Email Works & Email Security | Cyber Security, *Pritesh Prajapati*, Published on Mar 25, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Mystery Science Theater 3000*, The Day the Earth Froze,


> Joel and the Bots learn the ins and outs of the circus in the short Here Comes the Circus (1946) and then try to make sense of the Nordic fairy tale film The Day the Earth Froze (1959).


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bottle Fatigue


----------



## ourwater

[911] From jobs to Citgo: The Weekly Round-Up, *Boom Bust*,


> We cover a lot of stuff on Boom Bust and today's no different. Bart Chilton is back in the studio and we're taking a look at the latest jobs numbers for August. Correspondent Bianca Facchinei is taking us on a trip as she takes us from Amazon to Tesla on a round-up of some financial stories you might have missed. Canada's economy surges on consumer spending, which means Alex Mihailovich is back to break it down for us. That and more on Boom Bust!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Stargate Universe*, Sabotage,


> If Dr. Rush can't alter Destiny's course, the ship could be set adrift.


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Family Road Trip: Gulf Dreams


----------



## ourwater

Tetris :436 .2017/01/08, *seravok *, Published on Jan 13, 2017


> Score: 264986 High Score: 361424


----------



## ourwater

NFS Most Wanted any% Speedrun - World Record 3:53:28, *KuruHS*, Published on Jun 7, 2017


----------



## MCHB




----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Chicken Trifecta


----------



## Seagreens

Space Dandy


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Sep 1, 2017,


> Harvey triggers major spike in gas prices nationwide; Trump says a decision on DACA will come next week; Stunning court decision in Penn State hazing death


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Devil in the Dark


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Clear


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Prey


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Welcome to the Tombs


----------



## farfegnugen

some college football. Actual television show was the season final of GOT


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Indifference


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Grilling Greats


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Bizarre Baskets!


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, on Flickr,


----------



## ourwater

*The Putin Interviews*, Part 3,


> Oliver Stone interviews Russian president Vladimir Putin. Part 3 of 4.


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Sep 2, 2017,


> Residents Return to Their Homes to Survey Damage Caused by Harvey; Evacuees share their personal stories of surviving Harvey; Serena Williams welcomes a baby girl


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, Sep 1, 2017,


> After Hurricane Harvey, The Long Road to Recovery Begins; 'Posse' Program Helps Students Stay in College; Heroes of Houston Jump into Action to Save Neighbors


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## AutumnPaws

Currently watching Hannibal and I am IN LOVE

withmadsmikkelsen


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Let's Platinum Rise of the Tomb Raider (BLIND) - #73, *Ultima456 Published on Dec 22, 2016*,


> Click the link to watch the next episode


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Discussion Board Etiquette, *Jake Dold *, Published on Feb 15, 2013


----------



## ourwater

Traveling Salesman Problem Dynamic Programming Held-Karp, *Tushar Roy - Coding Made Simple *, Published on Dec 6, 2015


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Top10 | Worst Porsche Crashes Ever Recorded | Full HD | 18+, *AllTimeGreat 10 *, Published on Jun 22, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Geography Now! Czech Republic (Czechia), *Geography Now *, Published on Jun 1, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Insurance Fraud Fail Compilation!, *sky antartic *, Published on Feb 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

*Mystery Science Theater 3000*, Radar Secret Service,


> Mike and the bots learn the art of safe driving in the 1959 short, Last Clear Chance. Later, they watch government agents use radar technology to catch criminals in Radar Secret Service (1950).


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Doom 4 Ultra-Violence Gameplay #3 Resource Operations, *Vix *, Published on Sep 3, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Sarah Sanders White House Press Briefing on President Donald Trump Latest News 9/1/17 Trump News, *Donald Trump Documentary*, Published on Sep 3, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Babes on Broadway (1941) - Margaret O'Brien First Screen Appearance, *Cinema Classico *, Published on Jun 30, 2017, #PIP Entering Evidence-Attorneys, *Texas Y&G Training Videos *, Published on Oct 9, 2014


> Sample procedure to enter exhibits into evidence.


----------



## ourwater

Mother Tries to Steal Daughter's Baby | The Jeremy Kyle Show, *The Jeremy Kyle Show *, Published on Oct 8, 2015


----------



## ourwater

Casino Royale Movie CLIP - Parkour Chase (2006) HD, *Movieclips *, Published on Sep 25, 2012


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Isolation


----------



## ourwater

Hotel Tour & Review of The JW Marriott Orlando Grande Lakes Resort in Orlando, FL, *loridian Elevators *, Published on May 17, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

World of Tanks // T-34-2 // Paris // Makeshift Scout, *Dauntless Tanker *, Published on Dec 8, 2016


----------



## ourwater

I Was Inverted - Top Gun (3/8 ) Movie CLIP (1986) HD, *Movieclips*, Published on Oct 9, 2011


----------



## ourwater

Awesome friends in Pensacola, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Sep 3, 2017


----------



## ourwater

7 Hidden Features of Measuring Tapes, *Blinds.com*, Published on Jul 14, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Maturity Date of Note Definition - What is Maturity Date of, *Accounting Instruction, Help, & How To*, Published on Feb 15, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Johnny Knoxville,


> A real Jack *** hosts this week...Johnny Knoxville.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Four Walls and a Roof


----------



## ourwater

*FOX News Sunday*, Sun, Sep 3, 2017,


> This Week on "FOX News Sunday" an exclusive interview with Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin, Gov. Greg Abbott (R-TX) & a Sunday Panel of Michael Needham, Marie Harf, Jeff Mason, Jason Chaffetz.


----------



## ourwater

The Fox And The Child Trailer - In UK Cinemas 8th August, *patheuk *, Published on Jan 28, 2008


> The Fox And The Child recounts the story of a magical, life-changing encounter between a wild fox and a young girl, portraying the story of their impossible friendship played out against a breathtaking mountainside wilderness. Springing from his own formative childhood encounters with a fox, and drawing on years of wildlife documentary expertise to craft a dramatic and thrilling narrative seen almost exclusively from the animal's perspective, director Luc Jacquet's film will offer audiences an unprecedented journey into the magical, secret world of this most elusive and enigmatic creature. Through Jacquet's camera, the audience will become the fox: will enter its skin, share its senses, experience the dangers it faces, perceive the images and sounds that surround it. The Fox and the Child will be released in UK cinemas by Pathe 8th August 2008.


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, Sep 3, 2017,


> North Korea says it successfully tested hydrogen bomb; Trump visits storm-scarred Texas for 2nd time; Houston sports teams step up for Harvey relief.


----------



## ourwater

How to Add Meta Tags to a Web Page (Tutorial), *2createawebsite *, Published on May 29, 2008


----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Sep 3, 2017,


> One-on-one with Senator Ted Cruz; Guests: Steve Ganyard, Ted Cruz, Joaquin Castro, Matthew Dowd, Amanda Edwards, Mark Updegrove, Courtney Fischer.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Consumed


----------



## ourwater

Backwards talking girl Alyssa on the Today Show 2/1/12, *Kasonmoors*, Published on Feb 1, 2012


> A clip of Alyssa, a girl that can pronounce any word backwards instantly on the Today Show on 2/1/12, it's pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## ourwater

*Adventure Time*, Beyond the Grotto,


> Beyond the Grotto: In pursuit of a runaway Sea Lard, Finn and Jake are led down a whirlpool to a curious new land. / Lady Rainicorn of the Crystal Dimension: Jake's son TV finds a hidden box and draws the attention of a super cool Rainicorn named Lee.


----------



## ourwater

Autistic Girl Learns To Communicate Using Computers, *Think On Your Own*, Published on Mar 11, 2012


----------



## ourwater

Perception is Reality | Museum of Simulation Technology Demo #2 End, *Duck RubaDub*, Published on Aug 1, 2016


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Poltergeist (1982) Making Of Featurette, *ItKnowsWhatScaresYou *, Published on Jun 20, 2013


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Coda


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Them


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain.....epic episode....best of the season.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Soakin' Up Maui


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Fun in the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Spend


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Survival Instinct


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Thank You


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Here's Not Here


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Heads Up


----------



## ourwater

*Cops*, Tampa, FL 1, Release Date: 16 March 1991 (USA)


----------



## ourwater

Fox News The Five Reacts to Trump Sessions Hunt For Leakers In White House, *BEST NEWS USA!!!! *, Published on Aug 5, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Autism Trust Fundraising Video, *AutismMediaChannel *, Published on Sep 11, 2014


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Sep 4, 2017,


> US, South Korea React to North Korea Nuclear Test; JJ Watt, Houston Texans team deliver Harvey relief supplies; Cheryl Burke to return to 'Dancing With the Stars'


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: International Appeal


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Layers of Flavor


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Being Present in Relationship with Others | Nancy Lowery | TEDxYYC, *EDx Talks Published on Sep 12, 2016*,


> Allowing ourselves to be open to change means we have to be willing to let go of what if, and invest ourselves in what is. Drawing on decades of teaching leadership through horsemanship, Nancy Lowery shows us that when we take the time to listen and be truly present in our relationships, we develop deeper and richer connections with others. Nancy Lowery helps individuals and organizations define their leadership power through horsemanship activities - one relationship at a time. In 2004, Nancy launched an alternative to classroom leadership learning through horsemanship with The Natural Leader - experiential programs which explore leadership, team dynamics, feedback and communication through purposeful activities with horses. From a young age, Nancy always knew she wanted to work with horses - and has pursued endeavours in education and the arts through blogging, sketching and compiling a series of workbooks on learning with horses.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Sep 4, 2017,


> Trump to decide on the Dreamer program; Rising from the ruins of Hurricane Harvey


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Drew and Jonathan Scott on 'Property Brothers' & Family,


> Drew and Jonathan Scott - of 'Property Brothers' fame - dig into the buying and selling process, reflect on their HGTV empire, and offer advice to first-time home buyers. Plus, the real estate moguls on pursuing other dreams.


----------



## ourwater

Getting and using DRUGS IN PRISON, *AfterPrisonShow *, Published on Dec 29, 2016


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Russia Concerned over Prophetic Implications of North Korean War, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Sep 4, 2017,


> Who would have ever thought that Russia would be concerned of prophetic implications of war. In one of Russia's latest news articles they write about Russia's fears of the "Yellow Invasion" this in part is Russias concern of a conflict with North Korea. Also Russia accuses North Korea of working with Ukraine on military technology.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Mister Ed*, Ed, the Matchmaker,


> Ed plays Cupid for the new neighbors' teenage daughter.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

drew barrymore 1984, *Charles Douglas *, Published on Apr 18, 2017


> drew barrymore 1984 drew barrymore 1984


----------



## ourwater

Father of Murdered Teen Reacts to Polygraph Results -- Dr. Phil, *The Dr. Phil Show*, Published on Feb 26, 2014


----------



## ourwater

Rey's DACA Story, *SenatorDurbin *, Published on Nov 28, 2016,


> Senator Durbin took to the U.S. Senate floor to share the story of Father Rey Piñeda, a DREAMer and DACA recipient.


----------



## ourwater

Inside Out Thought Bubbles - Gameplay Walkthrough - Level 251/252/253 iOS/Android, *Pandu Gaming Published on Nov 21, 2015*,


> Welcome back to my Inside out Thought Bubbles walkthroughs. In this episode you will see new levels from 251 to 270. In this part contains level 251, level 252, and level 253. On level 251 is pretty easy, on level 252 and level 253 are pretty tough. On level 251 there is new obstacles called Abstract Thoughts. I hope you enjoy this video! Please watch all gameplay / walkthrough of Inside Out Thought Bubbles by clicking the link below: Inside Out Thought Bubbles (YouTube Gaming)


----------



## ourwater

How the Jews Teach Their Children Money Jars Allocation, *caffe latte *, Published on Apr 23, 2013


----------



## ourwater

*Last of the Summer Wine*, Get Out of That, Then,


> Lenny is trying out a new show business career as an escapist. The problem is he's not very good at it.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Tom Cruise SUFFER shocking ACCIDENT in the shooting of Mission Impossible 6, *El Golfo - Noticias Diarias *, Published on Aug 13, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Airwolf*, Daddy's Gone A Hunt'n,


> Hawke and Santini (Jan-Michael Vincent, Ernest Borgnine) go undercover to prevent a high-tech plane from being turned over to the Russians.


----------



## ourwater

How to make stress your friend | Kelly McGonigal, *TED *, Published on Sep 4, 2013,


> Stress. It makes your heart pound, your breathing quicken and your forehead sweat. But while stress has been made into a public health enemy, new research suggests that stress may only be bad for you if you believe that to be the case. Psychologist Kelly McGonigal urges us to see stress as a positive, and introduces us to an unsung mechanism for stress reduction: reaching out to others.


----------



## ourwater

NJC Is An Administrative Body, Not A Judicial Body - Legal Practitioner Pt 1, *Channels Television *, Published on Oct 21, 2016


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Mon, Sep 4, 2017,


> Special Edition: within reach; Hollywood exec's mysterious illness that led to a hand transplant; Hollywood exec's road to recovery after hand transplant


----------



## ourwater

TEDxNewSt - Rory Sutherland - What is Value?, *TEDx Talks*, Published on Oct 22, 2010


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Child's Play


----------



## ourwater

*Stargate Universe*, Human,


> Doctor Rush's link with the Destiny could save the crew...or destroy his mind.


----------



## ourwater

SNES Longplay [142] F-Zero, *World of Longplays*, Published on Jul 28, 2011


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

World of Longplays, DOS Longplay : The Jungle Book Walkthrough, *Daniel's Game Vault*, Published on Feb 19, 2012


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: A Matter of Perspective


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Something to Talk About


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Let It Be


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Sep 5, 2017,


> Meet families receiving Red Cross donations in Harvey's wake; Houston residents petition to have a street named in JJ Watt's honor; Demi Lovato talks Harvey devastation, Girl Up initiative on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

&#128309; Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solo & Duos PC Gameplay &#128309;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL *, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Fix Location is not available - I/O device error in Windows xp, 7, 8 and 10 SOLVED, *GeekOnDaily*, Published on Dec 26, 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: April Fools


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Greater Tater


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Food Truck Luck


----------



## TomCat4680

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon and Late Night with Seth Meyers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Tin Man


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## trapped

friends, never gets old


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Sins of the Father


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, [912] Tax me if you can!, *Boom Bust*, Published on Sep 5, 2017,


> What's constant in life? Death and&#8230;taxes! President Trump has said his piece on what tax reform should be, but is it doable? We brought in Ed Martin and Marshall Auerback to give us two very different takes on President Trump's push for tax reform. Bianca Facchinei joins host Lindsay France as most Americans are scratching their heads wondering if they even need tax reform. Correspondent Simone Del Rosario traveled across the world to China as the ever important BRICS talks were underway this weekend. That and more on Boom Bust!


----------



## ourwater

The Costs of Not Acting on Climate Change, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Sep 5, 2017,


> On tonight's Big Picture, Thom talks to the economist Richard Wolff about the decline of Union movement in America. Later, Thom sits with Brian Pruitt, a contributor to Redstate, and political commentator Doug Christian to talk about the end of DACA program and the protests around the move, Canada urging United States to cancel the "right-to-work" laws and finally, about the upcoming hurricane disaster that mother nature prepared for America's east coast.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Sep 5, 2017,


> White House to end DACA in 6 months; Trump to decide on the Dreamer program; Hurricane Irma gets closer, and Florida officials sound the alarm to get out of its way and prepare; Seniors going back to school


 Larry King Now, Bill Pullman on 'The Sinner,' Playing the President, & Bill Paxton,


> Hollywood legend Bill Pullman talks 'The Sinner' - his current drama series co-starring Jessica Biel - and reflects on past film work, like 'Independence Day,' and 'Spaceballs'.


 *ABC Nightline* Tue, Sep 5, 2017,


> Man told 911 he thought he killed wife after taking too much cold medicine; Ex-Port Authority detective says he warned about terrorism threat a decade before 9/11


 #PIP Return of the Nephilim in Modern Times, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Sep 6, 2017,


> There is sound Scriptural proof on how Satan's angels have been able to reproduce the Nephilim in the days of Moses as well as in modern times. What is the Portal that these demons have used to bring their descendants into this world? The truth is not revealed and yes Jesus prophesied the return of the Nephilim in this day. The beginning of sorrows is more that just wars and rumors of wars it will included satan sitting in the Temple of God, your brain through Microchip technology.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Owner of a Lonely Heart


----------



## ourwater

Untiastled-2 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 



Jimmy Kimmel Live, Tue, Sep 5, 2017,


> Steve Harvey; Bill Skarsgard; Anderson East.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Sep 6, 2017,


> Hurricane Irma takes aim at Caribbean, Puerto Rico; "Dancing With the Stars" season 25 celebrity cast revealed; Meet the Good Samaritans helping their neighbors in the aftermath of Harvey.


----------



## ourwater

LBCC - Memory Tricks, *LongBeachCityCollege*, Published on Apr 17, 2011,


> For additional videos and the video handouts visit the Long Beach City College Study Skills


----------



## Chevy396

Atypical


----------



## ourwater

twins by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Stargate Universe*, Darkness,


> When the Destiny suffers a complete loss of power, the crew hopes a nearby planet is habitable.


----------



## ourwater

What Does A Monitoring Plan Consist Of In A Clinical Research Study?, *Dan Sfera *Published on Apr 15, 2016,


> What Does A Monitoring Plan Consist Of In A Clinical Research Study?


----------



## ourwater

Junior High Volleyball 2017 V Peabody, *Jeff Collins *, Published on Sep 3, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One on the Last Night


----------



## ourwater

*CSI: Crime Scene Investigation*, Risky Business Class,


> Five people are killed in a plane crash a mile off the Vegas strip and the CSI team is called to investigate.


----------



## ourwater

Alexander Skarsgard and Onata Aprile Talk "What Maisie Knew", *elliot kotek *, Published on Jun 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Every Donald Trump Cameo Ever, *CH2 *, Published on Nov 14, 2015,


> ...that's a lot of Trump.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Sarah Paulson, Tig Notaro, Luis Fonsim


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Letters


----------



## ourwater

*Homeland*, The Smile,


> An asset from Carrie's old life comes in from the cold.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Sep 6, 2017,


> Residents of South Florida race to leave before Hurricane Irma hits; Trump sides with congressional Democrats on Harvey relief; Shoplifting suspect steals police car and leads cops on a high-speed chase


----------



## ourwater

*Airwolf*, Sweet Britches,


> Hawke (Jan-Michael Vincent) becomes the prey on an African Hunt Club reserve when he searches for a friend who's escaped from the county jail.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Wed, Sep 6, 2017,


> The Rohingya, Fleeing for Their Lives in Myanmar, Head for Bangladesh; The Search for Missing Texas Realtor, Last Seen Before Hurricane Harvey; Hurricane Irma Slams into The Caribbean


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Sarek


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Adjustment of Status Green Card Interview : What to do when denial is issued?, *Law Offices of Jacob J. Sapochnick*, Published on Oct 31, 2013


----------



## ourwater

*Chopped Junior*, Culinary Elves,


> Four new junior chefs get into the spirit of the season as they create a feast for the judges, former White House chef Sam Kass, Food Network's Marc Murphy and Martha Stewart.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Blood Fever


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Criminal Procedure: Police Questioning, *Tabula Lex*, Published on Jun 5, 2013


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The state of the oil market, *Boom Bust*, Published on Sep 6, 2017,


> Hurricane Harvey is over, but what has that done to the global oil market?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

This Is How Weak Our Voting Machines Are, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Sep 6, 2017,


> In this episode of the Big Picture, Thom talks with investigative journalist Greg Palast about the voter ID laws and the trouble with the voting machines - as proved by hackers. Next, climate change is discussed with economist Charles Sauer and Daily Caller correspondent Ted Goodman, as the hurricane Irma is about to strike the east coast.


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Super Hot Store,


> The staff tries to keep their cool after a malfunctioning thermostat raises the heat in the store and causes tensions to flare.


----------



## ourwater

Russia Braces for US Strike on North Korea, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Sep 7, 2017,


> Russian President Putin has stated that he knows a war with North Korea will not include weapons of mass destruction, this seems to imply that the Russian President knows war is soon to happen on the Korean Peninsula.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: It's the End of the World


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Fox & Friends 9/7/17 | Fox News | September 7, 2017 | 8AM, *Steven Rogers *, Published on Sep 7, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Jimmy Kimmel Live*, Wed, Sep 6, 2017,


> Dr. Phil; Mike Tyson; Martin Urbano.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: (As We Know It)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## SPMelly

South park. Marathon going on all week long until the new season in Wednesday

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

[914] Hurricanes and Budgets: Stormy days ahead, *Boom Bust*, Published on Sep 7, 2017,


> The Fed will be down another chair in October as Vice Fed Chairman Stanley Fischer is stepping down. Danielle DiMartino Booth is back and she's breaking down what it means for the White House and the Federal Reserve. President Trump makes even more waves after he created a budget with the help of&#8230;Democrats? Dr. Mark Thornton from the Mises Institute wasn't surprised and breaks down what that means for anyone on Capitol Hill. Self-driving cars are speeding towards their first national law. Correspondent Bianca Facchinei is back and she's ready to take the wheel on this topic. That and more on Boom Bust!


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Depressing News


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Sep 7, 2017,


> Death toll expected to rise after Hurricane Irma slams Caribbean; JJ Watt opens up about raising $27M for Harvey relief efforts; New Bachelor Arie Luyendyk Jr. revealed live on "GMA."


----------



## onthespectrum

Shark Tank. But before that Broad City. Yas queen!


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Texas GOP Congressman: Harvey Relief Money More Important Than Debt Limit,


> Rep. Jodey Arrington (R-TX) tells Larry why he sides with the president and many Democrats in raising the debt ceiling to get Hurricane Harvey relief funds flowing into gulf coast region. Then, U.S. options for halting North Korea's weapons program.


----------



## ourwater

Matchbox Emergency Patrol (CD-ROM Longplay #36), *[CD-ROM Longplays*, Published on Jan 20, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Wild Times


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Secret Ingredient


----------



## ourwater

9/8/17 1am earthquake update dutchsinse - M8.1 SW of Pijijiapan, Mexico, *coppertropicals *, Published on Sep 8, 2017


> Mirrored with full permission from dutchsinse livestream


----------



## ourwater

Proof: Invertibility implies a unique solution to f(x)=y | Linear Algebra | Khan Academy, *Khan Academy*, Published on Oct 28, 2009


> Proof: Invertibility implies a unique solution to f(x)=y for all y in co-domain of f.


----------



## ourwater

Rise of the Tomb Raider • The Lost City Collectibles • Challenges, Relics, Documents, & MORE, *Gaming Since Gaming*, Published on Nov 17, 2015


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Favorite Son


----------



## ourwater

*Battle of the Network Stars*, Doctors vs Famous TV Families,


> TV stars from different eras and genres take their athleticism to a new level when actors and actresses who portrayed TV doctors square off against the stars of iconic TV families.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Happening Now Sep 8, 2017 - Fox News Show, *Fox News Trump*, Published on Sep 8, 2017,


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Thursaday Night Kickoff: Chiefs vs. Patriots. yay Pats lost :banana


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Where No Man Has Gone Before


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Sylrose

Game of Thrones


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Band-Aid Covers the Bullet Hole


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Superstition


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Red/White Blues


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Sep 8, 2017,


> Florida prepares for Irma after Turks and Caicos devastated by storm; Florida governor talks Hurricane Irma preparations, dangers; Sam Heughan and Caitriona Balfe dish on the new season of 'Outlander'


----------



## ourwater

*Charlie Rose*, North Korea; Boston Red Sox,


> Guest host Jeff Glor is joined by Richard McGregor, author of "Three Tigers, One Mountain." Michael Schmidt of The New York Times discussing the Boston Red Sox's use of the Apple watch to to illegally steal hand signals from opponents' catchers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Family Road Trip: To Shining Sea


----------



## ourwater

*Battle of the Network Stars*, TV Lifeguards vs Trouble Makers,


> Actors and actresses who portrayed TV lifeguards square off against the stars who made TV icons of the troublemakers they played on the small screen.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: From Spicy to Icy


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Sep 07, 2017,


> New images show the destruction Hurricane Irma has caused in the Caribbean; Millions of people ordered to evacuate in Florida; Man offers generator to woman after store sells out


 #PIP &#128309; Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solo & Duo PC Gameplay &#128309; Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 8 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Sep 8, 2017,


> People pack Miami International Airport as the last flight takes off; Florida governor sounds the alarm, warning residents to take cover; Millions of people in Florida plan to ride out the storm at home


----------



## rabidfoxes

The Walking Dead, about a month ago. Gave up in season 7. They took it down the same route as Game of Thrones - violence for shock value to avoid boredom when they ran out of things to say. Really disappointed, because it was a fairly good series and based on a good comic. If they want me to watch torture/extreme violence for entertainment, there has to be some reason for it other than writers being out of ideas.

Rant over. Enjoying life without TV shows for the moment.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Mirror, Mirror


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: No Way Out


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Knots Untie


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Same Boat


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: East


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Engagement Picture


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross's Library Book


----------



## twitchy666

*American Ninja is rubbish*

pathetic course and competitors

about 10 more stages in UK version. much more fun to watch

most can't even make it half way up the American curved wall

Chinese / Japan, others are tougher.

American is for teens or juniors


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Sep 9, 2017,


> Florida Gov. Rick Scott advises residents to evacuate the state; Highways jammed with residents fleeing Florida; Georgia and South Carolina advise residents to evacuate


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Jimmy Kimmel Live*, Fri, Sep 8, 2017,


> Christian Slater; Richard Lewis; Jack Johnson.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, Sep 8, 2017,


> Hurricane Irma Prompts Mass Evacuations in Florida; A College Party, a Confrontation Outside, a Student Charged with Murder


----------



## ourwater

*Stargate Universe*, Water,


> A frozen planet may hold the key to a dry Destiny's salvation.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Polyamory: Married & Dating*, Boundaries,


> Leigh Ann is faced with an ultimatum. Kamala breaks one of Michael's rules.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Rock and Roll Girl


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

[915] Equifax hack attack, *Boom Bust*, Published on Sep 8, 2017,


> Equifax was hacked, but just before the announcement three top executives sold their stock and cashed in before the stock plummeted. Hurricane Harvey is gone, but could it be an economic booster shot? Danielle DiMartino Booth weighs in. Hurricane Irma is heading to Florida, but it'll mean billions in damamges. Meanwhile, the Trump administration has halted an Obama rule on data collection and wage gaps, so what does Hadley Heath Manning have to say about that? We've got that and more on today's episode of Boom Bust


----------



## ourwater

How to Handle a Loan Signing as a Notary Public, *WayneClemonsJr*, Published on Mar 22, 2013


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Creepy Abandoned Mining Hospital, *Wonder Hussy*, Published on Aug 14, 2017,


> While cruising through the Rocky Mountains, I stumbled on this group of mysterious abandoned houses that looked to date from the 1960s or '70s....one of which was full of the CREEPIEST rusty old abandoned medical furniture and equipment!! This was in an area of major mining activity in the 1800s, which was reclaimed/cleaned up sometime in the last 50 years...so maybe these buildings had something to do with mine cleanup, and the medical stuff was part of some old abandoned mining hospital. Who knows?! All I can say for sure is, it was CREEPY AS ALL GET-OUT! Of course near the end, I conjecture as to what exactly happened here....stay tuned til the end for the sad, sad tale of Little Jimmy Dickens, the mulleted, mustachioed Cadillac-driving loser who crashed his Brougham one snowy night coming over the pass from Durango!


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Eagles vs. Redskins)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## CopadoMexicano

nfl football; redskins. vs. eagles


----------



## twitchy666

*don't wanna see anything old anymore*

you like movies from 1960s, 70s, 80s, 90s... still keen on Gladiator or Titanic?

when there is nothing new I do occasionally look at Carry On movies, B&W or coloured if I ain't seen 'em yet... Some Mothers do 'ave 'em. Fawlty Towers?

No employer interested in my *4+ years old CV*

gotta be fresh this week! I can't update / freshen it. Only an employer can do that. I did win tricks by pretending I was doing something current which finished years ago. That goes well to secure a new role. but published my CV too much since the last thing. polishing it doesn't help.

too much *deja vu*

I like history though, if I don't know it.

Never wanna see anything more than once. Every day, same commercial advert shown too many times...weeks, months old.

Same TV show with same name, or some renamed genre with same content from past... If documentary about wildlife, physics, psychology... few minutes into it, it gets obvious it's a repeat months or years old

No News? Hurricane from 1960s? Earthquakes? Ozone hole?
Dea†hs? anything else?


----------



## ourwater

*FOX News Sunday*, Sun, Sep 10, 2017,


> This Week on "FOX News Sunday" FEMA Director Brock Long, Gov. Rick Scott (R-FL), Rep. Jim Jordan (R-OH) & a Sunday Panel of Brit Hume, Juan Williams, Mo Elleithee, Gillian Turner.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Packers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

❌ Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solo & Duo PC Gameplay ❌ Playerunknown Battlegrounds Live Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 19 minutes ago


----------



## Chevy396

Daredevil. I just found my first major gripe - if a ship full of metric tons of pure heroin really were to explode like that, nobody would be walking around after. Everyone in the city would either be high or overdosing from the smoke.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Peggy Made a Little Lamb


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Sep 9, 2017,


> Florida Gov. Rick Scott advises residents to evacuate the state; Highways jammed with residents fleeing Florida; Georgia and South Carolina advise residents to evacuate


----------



## ourwater

Room [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Giants vs. Cowboys)


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, Sep 10, 2017,


> Hundreds of thousands of residents without power in Miami; Key West resident weathers the eye of the storm with his family; Tornado watches issued for West coast of Florida


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Stuffed and Twisted


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Sue Casa, His Casa


----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Sep 10, 2017,


> Hurricane Irma: Monster Storm: Hour 2; Guests: Marco Rubio, Bob Buckhorn, Jim Guidone, Craig Fugate, Peter Brown.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

*The Whispers*, Whatever It Takes,


> Drill sets his sights on a member of the president's family, Sean faces a possible prison sentence for his collaboration with drill; Lena attempts to communicate with drill.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Caretaker, Part 1


----------



## ourwater

Gravity Rush 2 Gameplay Walkthrough Part 1 - Intro #SPOILERS #FULLGAME, *GameRiot*, Published on Jan 17, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Hurricane Harvey and the economy, *Boom Bust *, Published on Sep 11, 2017


----------



## ourwater

Badminton: Jump Smash - iPhone/iPad Gameplay, *iGamesView *, Published on Sep 26, 2013


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Stop Being Afraid Of "Big Government", *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Sep 8, 2017,


> In this episode of the Big Picture, Thom sits down with Patty Lovera to talk about the American agriculture industry's war with the whistleblowers; later in the show, it's a lone liberal rumble over the big oil and its effect on the climate of planet, as well sa the discussion on the single payer initiative with a panel of guests - Julio Rivera and Kris Ullman.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Name of the Game


----------



## ourwater

How To Repair & Refurbish Leather Hiking Boots, *EasternSlopesCom*, Published on Nov 17, 2010


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Sep 11, 2017,


> Hurricane Irma devastates western coast of Florida; Hurricane Irma not a worst-case scenario for Tampa; How to avoid fraud when helping those affected by Hurricane Irma.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Saints vs. Vikings)


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; Jake Gyllenhaal, Sheryl Crow,


> President Trump's deal with the democrats to increase the debt limit. Jake Gyllenhaal, here to introduce his new movie called "Stronger." We conclude with Sheryl Crow's new album, "Be Myself."


----------



## ourwater

*Dennis the Menace (1959)*, Dennis, the Confused Cupid,


> Dennis decides to help along a potential romance between an older friend of his and a new girl in town.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Need for speed Speedlist win, *Game CBR*, Streamed live on Sep 12, 2016


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rumor at the Top


----------



## ourwater




----------



## onthespectrum

Broad City. I relate so much to those *****es


----------



## ourwater

Career Opportunities [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Family Legacies


----------



## ourwater

Mercury Rising [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Flavor Adventure


----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, Airport '07,


> Peter takes Quagmire to the airport for work and messes things up, causing Quagmire to lose his job as a pilot. Quagmire can't find another gig, so Peter and Cleveland devise a plan to help him get his old job back.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Sep 11, 2017,


> US forces race to evacuate Americans stranded in the Caribbean; Massive storm surge and flash-flood emergency in Jacksonville; Police officer recovers American flag on Sept. 11 anniversary


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Ex Post Facto


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Mon, Sep 11, 2017,


> Larry David; David Salmoni.


----------



## ourwater

WOT - Tier 8 No Fun For You! | World of Tanks, *Claus Kellerman*, Published on Aug 30, 2017


----------



## ourwater

*Absolutely Fabulous*, New Best Friend,


> A tiff between Eddy and Patsy leaves them both in search of a new best friend, while Eddy's minimalist friend from the '60s. How long will the fashion-obsessed, champagne-drinking pair survive without each other?


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

[916] The future of the TPP, *Boom Bust*, Published on Sep 11, 2017,


> Special guest host Simone Del Rosario takes a look at the current state of the TPP with Prof. John Gilbert. Boom Bust correspondent Bianca Facchinei takes a look at the newest fines against Facebook and why their issues in the EU continue. The BRICS summit comes to a close as Simone Del Rosario interviewed K.V. Kamath, the president of the New Development Bank.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Nth Degree


----------



## ourwater

*The Flintstones*, Alvin Brickrock Presents,


> Fred and Barney have been eavesdropping on a new, mysterious neighbor and his wife. When the man brings over a trunk and asks Fred to keep it for him, Fred suspects the man's wife's body may be inside.


 Episode aired 6 October 1961


----------



## ourwater

*Home Movies*, Renaissance,


> Brendon, Jason and Melissa are performing the musical King Arthur Meets Robin Hood at a medieval fair organized by Mr. Lynch. A sci-fi convention is going on next door to the fair, and there's a lot of tension between the two groups


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Reports Surface US Coalition Targets Syrian Military Column, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Sep 11, 2017


> Reports are surfacing that the US has targeted ta Syrian Military Column near Deirdre Ezzor .


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

American Sniper [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Damage Case


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*The Golden Girls*, Scared Straight,


> Blanche's brother, Clayton comes to Miami for a visit.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: 17 Seconds


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Sep 12, 2017,


> Irma slams Jacksonville with historic flooding; Clown horror film "It" breaks box office records; Maria Sharapova describes US Open return as "incredible moment."


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Mon, Aug 11, 2017,


> As Irma Churns North, South Florida Assesses Damage; Harrowing Stories of Surviving Hurricane Irma in Ravaged Caribbean


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Bill Richardson: Path to halting North Korea nukes runs through China, South Korea,


> Former U.S. Ambassador to the U.N. Bill Richardson says China and South Korea's new president offer the best chance at stalling Kim Jong Un's nuclear advances. Larry finds out why.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Snap Judgement


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Lindsay Lohan,


> Lindsay Lohan hosts Saturday Night Live with musical guest Jack White.


----------



## ourwater

*Stargate Universe*, Darkness,


> When the Destiny suffers a complete loss of power, the crew hopes a nearby planet is habitable.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Brunch Battle


----------



## ourwater

The GOP's Latest Plan to Rob the Poor & Reward the Rich..., *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Sep 12, 2017,


> In this episode of The Big Picture, Thom talks with Richard Wolf, professor and economist, about the incoming tax reform by Trump's administration. Later, in a Big Picture Political panel, Thom looks at the new single-payer Medicare idea and it spreading among Democrat party, as well as Steve Bannon's war with the GOP.


----------



## ourwater

*Outnumbered*, The Internet,


> When Mum finds an inappropriate image on the family computer, an investigation begins. Gran is still staying and Dad is horrified at the thought of having a heart to heart with her. Karen is convinced that she has won half a million pounds.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Waffles for the Win


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Sep 12, 2017,


> Floridians pull together for each other after Irma's destruction; No federal or state charges in the death of Freddie Gray; Major break in cold case more than four decades old


----------



## Orb

The Walking Dead. S5 E13... after stalling early S2 I've been binge watching for the last few weeks. Trying very hard not to find out who has died between now and end of S7 :lol


----------



## ourwater

Inside the mind of a master procrastinator | Tim Urban, *TED*, Published on Apr 6, 2016,


> Tim Urban knows that procrastination doesn't make sense, but he's never been able to shake his habit of waiting until the last minute to get things done. In this hilarious and insightful talk, Urban takes us on a journey through YouTube binges, Wikipedia rabbit holes and bouts of staring out the window -- and encourages us to think harder about what we're really procrastinating on, before we run out of time.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Host


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## calimerc

Anne with an E. Pretty good show imo and even better than the original.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Drumhead


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Losing My Religion


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Straight to the Heart


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Promotion Commotion


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Sep 13, 2017,


> Star-Studded Telethon Raises More Than $44M for Hurricane Relief; Democrats say General Michael Flynn committed criminal acts by concealing information; Sean Spicer to make late-night TV debut on 'Jimmy Kimmel Live'.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Berniecare finally arrives, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Sep 13, 2017,


> In this episode of The Big Picture, Sam Sacks takes up the anchor role, as he talks with Greg Palast about the intiative to create voter IDs and investigate the alleged "voter fraud". Later in the show, a panel of guests is here to discuss Bernie's new Medicare intiative as well as Trump's tax cuts plan - and how it is going to help corporations instead of middle class


 #PIP NEW UPDATE ❎ Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Test Server Gameplay ❎ Playerunknown Battlegrounds Live, *ONE_shot_GURL *, Streamed live 6 hours ago


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Tue, Sep 12, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Married... with Aliens


----------



## Chevy396

This is my habitat, and I spend all of my time in an RV on my laptop. What is wrong with me?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Jennifer Lawrence, Pedro Pascal, Patti Smith


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Wabbit Season


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Sep 13, 2017,


> 8 residents found dead in Florida nursing home; Trump hosts lawmakers again at the White House; Americans respond to Hurricanes Harvey and Irma with "Hand in Hand" benefit.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Khalid on New Music, Love, & Politics,


> Best New Artist' Khalid dishes on fame, love and what the future holds musically following the massive success of his debut album 'American Teen'. The El Paso, TX native also gives his take on Trump's recent DACA decision.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Emma Roberts, Father John Misty


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Men In Black [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Darmok


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Distant Origin


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Am a Tree


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Wed, Sep 13, 2017,


> NFL Star Says Officer Pointed Gun at his Head in Police Encounter; World Champion Rock Climber's History-Making Free Climb in Africa


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sometimes a Fantasy


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *The Golden Girls*, Mary Had a Little Lamb,


> The girls take in a 15 year old girl who has just found out she's pregnant.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Sep 14, 2017,


> Florida Keys residents struggle to find food, water after Irma; Democrats claim DACA deal reached with Trump; Changing the perception of the supposedly big bad wolf


----------



## babybluu

just finished breaking bad was soooo good


----------



## ourwater




----------



## eeyoredragon

babybluu said:


> just finished breaking bad was soooo good


Time to start "Better Call Saul" :wink2:

As for me, I'm resuming "House of Cards"; I stopped midway with the newest season when things got busy.


----------



## ourwater

NEW UPDATE ⚡ Playerunknown's Battlegrounds New Update Gameplay ⚡ Playerunknown Battlegrounds Live, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Steve Bannon,


> An hour with Steve Bannon, former chief strategist to President Trump.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: That Darn Kid


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## babybluu

eeyoredragon said:


> Time to start "Better Call Saul" :wink2:
> 
> As for me, I'm resuming "House of Cards"; I stopped midway with the newest season when things got busy.


Is House of Cards binge worthy? I keep hearing about it that might be my next watch


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Politicking with Larry King, Team Trump Contends With Moves by Mueller; Hands Over Documents,


> The Trump campaign is handing over documents to Robert Mueller's special council office as part of the Russia probe. What, if anything, might this portend? Larry takes a look with a former special counselor to Bill Clinton and a former U.S. attorney.


----------



## eeyoredragon

babybluu said:


> Is House of Cards binge worthy? I keep hearing about it that might be my next watch


Hey babybluu.

I'd say the first 2 or 3 seasons are, and then it sort of drags on for a bit, but later gets intense again.

Do you like to watch comedy? If you want to take a break from drama, then try "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia". It took me a few weeks to get through all 10 seasons heh.


----------



## ourwater

*Stargate Universe*, Visitation,


> Crew members left behind on a seemingly ideal world make a mysterious return.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Fig Out


----------



## ourwater

Trump, Dems & the Art of the DACA Deal..., *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Sep 14, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Bizarre Baskets!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Wed, Sep 13, 2017,


> Sean Spicer; Sloane Stephens; 21 Savage.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Sep 14, 2017,


> N. Korea launches missile over Japanese airspace; Trump and Democratic leaders reach agreement to protect DACA; Woman gives up flight seat for $4,000


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Day of Honor


----------



## Kevin001

The Sinner


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Changeling


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Sep 15, 2017,


> London police investigate explosion on train; Trump works on 'dreamers' deal with Democrats; Angelina Jolie opens up about her new film 'First They Killed My Father'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Thu, Sep 14, 2017,


> How Police Say Scott Peterson Reacted to Wife's Disappearance; Laci's Peterson's Body Discovered, Scott Peterson Goes to Trial


----------



## ourwater

Rome's Plot for Jerusalem and Key Jewish Leaders Involved, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Sep 15, 2017,


> Apologist have been on the move for many years trying to rewrite history in order to exonerate Pope Pius XII, from the stero type image painted by John Cornwell in his book "Hitlers Pope" But it's not just the catholic church they have swayed many Jews in their directionas well to fabricate a false image. There is a reason if you look close to the current World Climate - War designed to take down the lands of the former babylonian Empire. Mystery Babylon is reviving and with it control of the Jewish nation by Rome once again. This shocking video will uncover the hidden hand involved in Israel's early begennings on the unfaithful Jews as well as the those loyal to Jewish identity


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Joey Loses His Insurance


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Danny Pudi on Leading Roles, Donald Glover, & Poland,


> 'The Tiger Hunter' star Danny Pudi opens up about tackling his first leading role, his very Polish upbringing in Chicago, and why the chances of a 'Community' movie are better than ever. Plus, Pudi on recording 'DuckTales' with Ben Schwartz.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Senator Joe Manchin; Steve Bannon,


> President Trump's bipartisan meetings to overhaul the nation's tax code. Charlie is joined by Senator Joe Manchin of West Virginia. Part three of Charlie's conversation with Steve Bannon.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Porsche


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

[920] Bitcoin Troubles, *Boom Bust*, Published on Sep 15, 2017,


> Digital currencies are a hot button topic so Bart Chilton talks to special guest host Bianca Facchinei about them. Danielle DiMartino Booth discuses business and hurricanes and correspondent Anya Parampil sat down with Hyun Jung-taik, President of the Korean Institute for International Economic Policy.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Should We Raise Our Top Tax Rate to 50% or 74%, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Sep 15, 2017,


> Thom talks with Joe Cirincione, author of the book "Nuclear Nightmare: Securing the World Before It Is Too Late" about the perspectives of a non-proliferation when the world is in crisis over North Korean nuclear arsenal, and the ways Trump could make it even worse. Later, it's a panel of guests to discuss Trump's tax reform and whether it will make rich even richer.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Captains Outrageous


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Sep 14, 2017,


> Stephen Colbert; Nina Dobrev; Dustin Lynch.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Neighborhood Knockouts


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Name That Kitchen


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Sep 15, 2017,


> St. Louis erupts in anger over police-involved shooting; ISIS claims responsibility for terror attack in London's subway system; Deadly Florida nursing home horror sparks criminal investigation.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: I, Mudd


----------



## ourwater

*24*, Day 4: 3:00 p.m.-4:00 p.m.,


> Jack and Tony stumble on to Dina and Behrooz's trail after a key suspect has been assassinated. Edgar tries all he can to get his mother out of the fallout zone of the San Gabriel Island nuclear power station. Driscoll and Curtis cover their tracks following the revelation about Marianne. Navi closes in on Behrooz when he tries to get medication for Dina.


 Episode aired 14 February 2005


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, Sep 15, 2017,


> New Details Emerge in Alleged Murder of Pregnant Maryland Teacher by Boyfriend; Angelina Jolie on Her New Film and The Importance of Family; A Rarely Seen Side of 'Catcher in the Rye' Author JD Salinger


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Aqua Teen Hunger Force*, Global Grilling,


> Shake purchases an environmentally unfriendly grill


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Chute


----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, Stewie Goes for a Drive,


> Ryan Reynolds and Peter Griffin are just friends.


----------



## ourwater

Linc. Cnty Commission MO w/ Sheriff ref: Final Budget Cuts, *ThePhotoShooter3*Published on Jan 25, 2011,


> January 25, 2011 - The Lincoln County Commission met with Sheriff Krigbaum concerning the Federal inmate contract and his final budget cut for 2011


----------



## IcedOver

CNN Special Report - "North Korea: Inside the Secret State" - Will Ripley tours North Korea and talks to some youths who want to kill Americans, has the electricity go out as he's eating dinner, and talks to a tour guide who claims that Kim Jong-il's birth brought about a miraculous change in the weather.


----------



## ourwater

*Stargate Universe*, Faith,


> The crew of the Destiny discovers a mysterious planet orbiting an uncharted star.


----------



## ladyscuttle

Glow!


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sat, Sep 16, 2017,


> UK threat level raised to critical after terror attack; Protests in St. Louis after former officer is acquitted; Inside the FBI bomb squad


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Mystery Science Theater 3000*, Mitchell,


> The trio sit through a dreary Joe Don Baker disasterpiece as Gypsy tries to find a way to save Joel from being killed by the Mads.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Old Soldiers


----------



## twitchy666

*BBC Swarms*

buffalo, zebras scrambling for safety from crocs in river

hilarious seeing 'em struggling over each other up slippery rocks up to crumbling riverbank mud, a few reaching grassland. birds, bees, ants flocking...

only downside to broadcasts is realising I saw it before, and again... wasting time

convoluted naming conventions leading to same series being renamed with same content
Planet Earth, the.. brain... .. with... presenters' names... anything else with... presenters' names... duplications

planned to entertain people who only turn on their TV once a year.

intended for zombies only, but also turning people into zombies

decades past seeing copies, taking a few minutes to remember I saw it, but a lot nicer than adverts every day, all day long,,, every second

I regret the post. ummm... I don't like moaners. there's a reason. I began with praise. leave it there


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks! 09.15.17, *The Young Turks*, Started streaming on Sep 15, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Morale Victory


----------



## ourwater

*Absolutely Fabulous*, Menopause,


> Edina's company is hemorrhaging clients to PR rival Claudia Bing. The only client left on her books is Twiggy. Patsy seems to be going through the menopause so Saffy sends both women to a meeting of Menopause Anonymous. They may never be the same again.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Tales of the Storm Vol.79 (Heroes of the Storm Funny moments & More), *TheRandomGuy*, Published on Jul 31, 2017,



> Hope you enjoy the video & thanks for watching! Want your clip to become a tale?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

&#128308;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solo & Squads PC Gameplay&#128308;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 4 hours ago


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Married... with Who


----------



## ourwater

Resident Evil: The Final Chapter [2016]


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Godfather


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Benedict Cumberbatch, Savannah Guthrie, Andy Grammer ft. LunchMoney Lewis,


> Jimmy welcomes Benedict Cumberbatch, Savannah Guthrie and musical guest Andy Grammer ft. Lunchmoney Lewis.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Look Who's Barking


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Swarm


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Running Wild With Bear Grylls, Nick Jonas,


> Pop superstar Nick Jonas joins Bear for a thrilling, chilly trek through the snowy mountains of the Sierra Nevada.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Eagles vs. Chiefs)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Running Wild With Bear Grylls, Vanessa Hudgens,


> Vanessa Hudgens joins Bear Grylls on an adventure in the High Sierra.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *ABC This Week*, Sun, Sep 17, 2017,


> One-on-one with British Prime Minister Theresa May; Guests: Theresa May, H.R. McMaster, Adam Schiff, Alice Stewart, Katrina vanden Heuvel, Alex Castellanos, Jon Karl, Patrick Gaspard.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *FOX News Sunday*, Sun, Sep 17, 2017,


> This Week on "FOX News Sunday" National Security Adviser Lt. Gen. H.R. McMaster, Senators Dick Durbin (D-IL) and Roy Blunt (R-MO), & a Sunday Panel of Newt Gingrich, Rachael Bade, Julie Pace, Guy Benson.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (49'ers vs. Seahawks)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sun, Sep 17, 2017,


> Florida Keys residents start to return after Hurricane Irma; Second arrest made in London Underground terror attack; A look at the nominees of the 69th Emmy awards


----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, Chap Stewie,


> Stewies latest time travel takes him back to his roots.


----------



## ourwater

*Homeland*, Broken Hearts,


> Brody and VP Walden find themselves at odds.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Monica and Chandler's Wedding, Part 1


----------



## ourwater

What Will Be the Flash Point Syria or North Korea, *Israeli News Live Published on Sep 17, 2017*,


> Where will be the "Flash Point" both Syria and North Korea have truly become a tender box for confrontation. The US has now accused Russia of targeting the US Coalition advisers as well as targeting the Kurds and FSA in the Deir Er-Zor region of Eastern Syria. Russia has denied the allegations claiming that the US was advise before the offensive against ISIS in Deir Er-Zor area. North Korea also seeming to be on the brink of an attack by the US Coalition. All the while the Russia and China gearing up a major drill in the Sea of Japan.


----------



## babybluu

eeyoredragon said:


> Hey babybluu.
> 
> I'd say the first 2 or 3 seasons are, and then it sort of drags on for a bit, but later gets intense again.
> 
> Do you like to watch comedy? If you want to take a break from drama, then try "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia". It took me a few weeks to get through all 10 seasons heh.


Sweet, I'll check it out


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Jennifer Lawrence, Caitriona Balfe, Ezra Klein,


> Seth welcomes Jennifer Lawrence, Caitriona Balfe and Ezra Klein


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*The Golden Girls*, Rose Fights Back,


> Rose must face the fact that she's going to get a new job.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Falcons)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Klonoah

Last show I actually watched - Spartacus
Last show I saw on TV - House Hunters International (haha)


----------



## ourwater

*Brickleberry*, Campin' Ain't Easy,


> After Woody turns Brickleberry into a Native American-themed summer camp, the rangers become involved in a competition for the tribal shield.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: To Market, to Market


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Requiem for a Lightweight


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Kids! Wadaya Gonna Do?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, High Performance Guru Brendon Burchard,


> High performance expert Brendon Burchard joins Larry to dish on his new book 'High Performance Habits: How Extraordinary People Become That Way,' his own daily life and business routines, and the biggest misconceptions about world class achievers.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Cathexis


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Cybersecurity: Kaspersky and the White House, *Boom Bust*, Published on Sep 18, 2017,


> The White House has banned Kaspersky software and ordered it purged from its systems. Sam Curry from Cybereason joins special guest host Simone Del Rosario as we break down this decision and what the White House needs to do to beef up its cybersecurity.


 #PIP Logitech Customer Service Review!, *Paul Does Tech*, Published on Nov 19, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Should We Raise Our Top Tax Rate to 50% or 74%, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Sep 15, 2017,


> Thom talks with Joe Cirincione, author of the book "Nuclear Nightmare: Securing the World Before It Is Too Late" about the perspectives of a non-proliferation when the world is in crisis over North Korean nuclear arsenal, and the ways Trump could make it even worse. Later, it's a panel of guests to discuss Trump's tax reform and whether it will make rich even richer.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Dennis the Menace (1959)*, Dennis Haunts a House,


> Mr. Wilson becomes suspicious when he hears noises caused by Dennis and his friends who've set up their clubhouse in a crawl space underneath his house.


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Sep 18, 2017,


> Sean Spicer, "The Handmaid's Tale" highlight the 2017 Emmys; Investigation of London subway attack takes surprising turn; Drew Lachey previews the new season of "DWTS."


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Tuttle


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Star Trek: The Next Generation*, Allegiance,


> Without the crew's knowledge, Captain Picard is kidnapped and replaced by an evil imposter.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Let the Angels Commit


----------



## ourwater

➡ Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solo & Duos Gameplay ⬅ Playerunknown Battlegrounds Live Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 2 hours ago


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Medium*, Bring Your Daughter to Work,


> When Allison and Bridgette have the same dream, they end up swapping personalities, causing chaos for both of them.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Lions vs. Giants)


----------



## ourwater

NEW KILLER Leatherface &#128128;Dead by Daylight Leatherface Gameplay&#128128;Dead by Daylight New Killer Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 1 minute ago


----------



## ourwater

[921] Tax havens and illegal immigration, *Boom Bust*, Published on Sep 18, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

It's Time to Respect the Cheney Doctrine&#8230;, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Sep 18, 2017


> In this episode of The Big Picture Thom meets Richard Eskow to talk about a new initiative by the GOP to repeal Obamacare and if America can afford healthcare for all. Later in the show, it's the Big Picture Panel as Thom discusses Trump's hate groups, an impeding end-of-the-world due to the climate change - and whether democrats should even try to strike a deal with the President.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Blast From The Past


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Hittin' The Grill


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Sep 18, 2017,


> 4th night of protests in St. Louis after ex-cop's acquittal; Trump makes his first appearance at UN; Paralyzed hiker treks 2,650 miles of Pacific Crest Trail


----------



## ourwater

*Danny Phantom*, Secret Weapons,


> Skulker's on a looting spree! Unfortunately, Danny's attempts to stop him are thwarted by the well-intentioned meddling of Danny's new sidekick: Jazz.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Elogium


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Mon, Sep 18, 2017, Former Boy Scout Alleges Years of Abuse From Troop Leader; The Making of 'Despacito' and Its Rise to be Summer's Top Song; Puerto Rico Braces for Hurricane Maria Impact


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Trumps Speech to UN Sounds A Lot Like Busch in 2002, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Sep 19, 2017,


> President Trump Addressed the UN today sounding a lot like President Busch in 2002. It was only a few months later the US was at war with Iraq. However this times the danger of a much broader war then just North Korea but Iran Syria Russia and maybe China.


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Mon, Sep 18, 2017,


> Julie Bowen; Kumail Nanjiani; Fall Out Boy


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Ensign Ro


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Home Movies*, Definite Possible Murder,


> Laid up with a leg injury, Brendon spies on his new neighbor, Raymond Burley, who quite possibly may be involved in some potentially suspicious behavior. Coach McGuirk finds a life-changing pamphlet that leads him to bartending school.


----------



## ourwater

11-Year-Old Girl Shatters Climbing Records, *THNKR*, Published on Jan 23, 2013,


> 11-year-old Brooke Raboutou is a rock climbing phenom who regularly breaks world records on elite bouldering and sport climbs once thought impossible for someone her age. With two former world champion climbers for parents and coaches, Brooke's pedigree is unmatched. Now she has set her sights on pushing both herself and the climbing world to even greater heights.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Will Vs. The Future*, 1. Pilot,


> Middle-schooler Will Jin is visited by a time-traveling, rebel warrior named Athena. Athena shocks Will when she tells him that he grows up to destroy the world. With the help of his best friend, the less than reliable Hailey, Will must take control of his future in order to save the world.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Major Dad*, Sins of the Father,


> The Major (Gerald McRaney) tries to make amends for stealing a watch as a boy. Guest star: Eric Christmas. With Shanna Reed.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Abyssinia, Henry


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: From a Whisper to a Scream


----------



## ourwater

[922] Unions vs. Emmanuel Macron, *Boom BustPublished on Sep 19, 2017*,


> Emmanuel Macron is the new president of France, but he's facing marches and protests. Economist Prof. Steve Keen joins Lindsay France to discuss it. Bianca Facchinei is taking a look at the opioid crisis and its financial impact on small towns in America. Former U.S. Trade Commissioner Bart Chilton is back and we're talking about the Federal Open Market Committee meetings.


----------



## ourwater

*Dexter*, First Blood,


> Dexter is saddled with an unwanted conspirator.


----------



## ourwater

&#128308;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solo & Squads PC Gameplay&#128308;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 3 hours ago


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Russia Probe Reportedly Creating Friction in Trump Legal Team,


> The Robert Mueller led Russia investigation is reportedly creating strife among President Trump's legal advisors. Larry examines the latest. Then, a look into what's happening at the U.N. as Trump talks North


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross's Inappropriate Song


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Tue, Sep 19, 2017,


> Hurricane Maria slams the Caribbean; Michael Cohen, Trump's personal lawyer, to appear before Senate intelligence committee


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Fried Chicken Time


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Sep 19, 2017,


> Dozens killed in Mexican earthquake; An arrest in slayings of 2 black men in Louisiana; Pilot donates kidney to flight attendant


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Charlie Rose, London Bombing; Hurricane Irma; Steve Bannon,


> The bombing in the London Underground with Bjorn Ihler, an anti-extremist activist. The aftermath of hurricane Irma with Jordyn Holman of Bloomberg News. The final piece of Charlie's conversation with former White House chief strategist Steve Bannon.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Comfort Zone


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Outcast


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## funnynihilist

Garth Marenghi's Darkplace


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Ethics


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 



Jimmy Kimmel Live, Tue, Sep 19, 2017,


> Kirsten Dunst; Nathan Fielder; Jason Isbell.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Great Expectations


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Sep 20, 2017,


> Trump delivers blistering address to UN General Assembly; Boy, 8, meets the bone marrow donor who saved his life live on "GMA"


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Wishin' and Hopin'


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Aisha Tyler on Directing, Trump, & 'The Talk',


> The indefatigable Aisha Tyler joins Larry to discuss her next act as a director, and why the diversity issue in Hollywood has to do with more than just inclusion. Plus, the multi-hyphenate opens up her divorce, and her decision to leave 'The Talk.'


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, U.N. General Assembly; Ray Dalio,


> Nicholas Burns, professor at Harvard's Kennedy School of Government, and John Micklethwait, editor-in-chief of Bloomberg News. Ray Dalio, chairman and co-chief investment officer of Bridgewater Associates.


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Kevin James, Ilana Glazer, Rudimental ft. James Arthur,


> Jimmy welcomes Kevin James, Ilana Glazer and musical guest Rudimental ft. James Arthur.


----------



## ourwater

[923] The Skyscraper Curse, *Boom Bust Published on Sep 20, 2017*


> What is the skyscraper curse? Dr. Mark Thornton joins Lindsay France to discuss it. Germany's upcoming election may get a rockier for the candidates as Bianca Facchinei breaks it down. RT correspondents Alex Mihailovich and Trinity Chavez join us as we look at oil and the U.N. respectively.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: An Eye for a Tooth


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Tue, Sep 19, 2017,


> The War of Words Between US and North Korea; How Rising Star Charlie Puth Composed 'See You Again' in Minutes


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

When Socialism and Federalism Collide, *The Big Picture RT *, Published on Sep 20, 2017,


> It's all healthcare today. In the first half of the show, Thom talks with one of the leaders of the "Our Revolution" movement Larry Cohen about Bernie's healthcare-for-everyone initiative and it's counter-bill by Congressmen Graham and Cassidy. And coming in the second block, it's lone liberal rumble as Thom takes on conservatives Julio Rivera and Charles Sauer on the topic of the affordable healthcare for Americans.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Sep 20, 2017,


> Island of Puerto Rico 'destroyed' by Hurricane Maria; More than 200 dead after magnitude 7.1 quake strikes Mexico; 8-year-old meets his bone marrow donor for the 1st time


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: The Mighty Erie Canal


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Bob's Burgers, The Oeder Games,


> With the threat of a rent increase on Ocean Avenue, Bob and the other tenants organize a rent strike only to discover they will have to compete with each other on the grounds of Mr. Fischoeder's estate in order to keep their rents reasonable.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Anderson Cooper, Gilbert Gottfried, Celeste Ng,


> Seth welcomes Anderson Cooper, Gilbert Gottfried and Celeste Ng.


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity: This Meat is Offal


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Star Trek: Voyager* The Disease,


> Kim puts his future with Voyager at risk when he chooses love over duty.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*The Golden Girls*, The Accurate Conception,


> Blanche's daughter, Rebecca has some wonderful news.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Inside Man


----------



## twitchy666

*useful when a programme has First aired date*

typically, anything like Horizon... what's it about?

Space, etc... first-aired is 19/04/2012 ... ha haha.. decommissioned space shuttle programme. won't be watching that. another episode an hour later: first aired: 18/9/17
so seen. not watch again

an hour after: from 2011. not again, thanks

sick of repeats


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Revulsion


----------



## ourwater

Russian Soldiers Targeted in Syria, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Sep 21, 2017,


> Russians soldiers become the target of US backed Al Queda fighters near Hama Syria. As one Russian general called the offensive "Yesterday, according to General Rudskoi, an army of "moderate" decapitators, directed by their 'US Secret Service' handlers, double-crossing the Russians by violating a ceasefire agreement,..." In other news President Trump blamed Hillary Clinton for the Nuclear arsenal of North Korea but it seems the blame encompasses far more than just Clinton. Listen to the details.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Wed, Sep 20, 2017,


> Devastating Earthquake In Mexico Leads to Race For Survival; Robin Roberts' Emotional Health Journey to Milestone 'Birthday'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Rick and Morty*, Lawnmower Dog,


> Rick helps Jerry out with the dog, broh. Don't even trip about this episode because they also incept Goldenfold. (Guest starring Rob Paulsen and Jess Harnell)


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, U.N. General Assembly; 'Victoria and Abdul',


> A discussion about President Trump's speech at the United Nations' General Assembly. A look at the film "Victoria and Abdul" with Dame Judi Dench and director Stephen Frears.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Some Kind of Miracle


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Phineas and Ferb*, Primal Perry,


> Doofenshmirtz hires an Outback platypus hunter who "goes rogue," forcing Perry and doctor to team up to save themselves from the boomerang-throwing maniac. Baljeet is unable to make decisions, fearing the wrong choice on even simple questions will send his life down the wrong path. Phineas and Ferb create a device that lets him see both possible outcomes of his decisions. As a side effect, it also creates a crowd of Baljeets.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Scars and Souvenirs


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Ben Stiller, Fred Armisen, Little Big Town, Kacey Musgraves and Midland,


> Jimmy welcomes Ben Stiller, Fred Armisen and musical guest Little Big Town, Kacey Musgraves and Midland.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Thu, Sep 21, 2017,


> Senate plans vote on Republican-led health care bill; Jeff Bridges opens up about 'Kingsman: The Golden Circle'


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Old Soldiers


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, What's Trump's Endgame With Iran Nuke Deal?,


> President Trump on Wednesday teased the fate of the Iran nuclear agreement. Will he kill the deal, push for more restrictions, or keep the status quo? And, what happens after? Larry takes a look with former U.S. Representative to the U.N. Robert O'Brien.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

[924] Market Health: China, the Fed, and advertisers, *Boom Bust*, Published on Sep 21, 2017,


> The Federal Open Market Committee ended yesterday and now we're looking towards future rate hikes. Danielle DiMartino Booth joins host Lindsay France to talk about it. Bianca Facchinei talks about why S&P has downgraded China's credit over debt fears, Bianca Facchinei talks about and Michael Delpierre joins Boom Bust as we examine new brand safety concerns for digital advertisers.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Sep 21, 2017,


> Mark Zuckerberg promises Facebook will step up efforts to fight election interference; Trump announces a new round of sanctions against North Korea; Question arise after police shooting of a deaf man in Oklahoma City


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Number One Baby


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Bobby Moynihan, Billie Jean King,


> Seth welcomes Bobby Moynihan and Billie Jean King.


----------



## ourwater

*The Big Picture RT*, Published on Sep 21, 2017, How Trump is Making the World More Dangerous,


> Sam Sacks is for Thom Hartmann in this episode of The Big Picture, as he wonders whether world without nuclear weapons is possible - and sits down with Susi Snyder, Nuclear Disarmament Program Manager at PAX to discuss this. Later - It's Graham-Cassidy bill under scrutiny by Sam and his guests Bryan Pruitt and Alex Lawson.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Lorenzo's Oil [1993]


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Thu, Sep 21, 2017,


> How Hackers Tap into Tech's Vulnerabilities from Cars to Voting Machines; Sean Spicer on His Tumultuous Time Serving President Trump


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Concerning Flight


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Stain


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Best of Enemies


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: No Sweat


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## Pokabu72

*Riverdale*


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Larry King Now, Justin Hartley on 'This is Us,' Soaps, & Getting Married,


> 'This is Us' star Justin Hartley is all candor as he discusses working with Sly Stallone on the NBC hit drama, the false starts he's endured throughout his career, and why he isn't ruling out soaps. Plus, the actor on parenting, and meeting his fiancee.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, 'The Vietnam War',


> "The Vietnam War," a 10-part, 18-hour documentary series airing on PBS. Charlie is joined by the filmmakers Ken Burns and Lynn Novick.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Donor


----------



## onthespectrum

Broad City. Love those Broads.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Sep 22, 2017,


> Facebook to turn over Russian-linked political ads to Congress; Rex Tillerson defends US response to North Korea, Russia; Meet USC's blind football player.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Mega Mouthfuls


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 



 Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Sep 21, 2017,


> Halle Berry; Senator Al Franken.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Old School Joints


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Sep 22, 2017,


> Health Secretary Tom Price is under investigation for dozens of trips on private planes; Thousands in Puerto Rico are told to evacuate as a new disaster unfolds; Walmart tests out a new grocery delivery service


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Israel is Divided, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Sep 22, 2017,


> A Biblical view of events that are on the horizon. Jerusalem has been sold out by some of Israel's leaders but not all will follow this path.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Megyn Kelly, Dave Franco, Fergie,


> Jimmy welcomes Megyn Kelly, Dave Franco and musical guest Fergie.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

A Right To Work For Less, *The Big Picture RT*, Published on Sep 22, 2017,


> In this episode of The Big Picture, Sam Sacks discusses Right-to-Work laws and the way America treats its labor force together with Shaun Richman, labor organizer and journalist. Later in the show, the Big Picture panel meets to discuss McCain's refusal to back Graham-Cassidy healthcare plan and the way Democrats have failed the Dreamers.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Wings (TV)*, The Taming of the Shrew,


> When Helen's resentment toward Joe escalates, she agrees to try group therapy in hopes of resolving her anger.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Most Haunted*, Wentworth Woodhouse - Part 2 ,


> The Most Haunted team descend beneath the sprawling country house of Wentworth Woodhouse in South Yorkshire. What will they encounter as they investigate the cellars, tunnels and underground rooms?


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, Sep 22, 2017,


> Alleged Murder-For-Hire Plot Led to Texas Veterinarian's Suicide; Writing Comedy in the President Trump Era


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, The Cast of "Will & Grace," Colin Jost, Bruce Bozzi Jr., Billie Joe Armstrong,


> Jimmy welcomes the Will & Grace Cast, Colin Jost and musical guest Billie Joe Armstrong.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Joker Is Wild


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Court-Martial


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Return of the Archons


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Space Seed


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Cake


----------



## ourwater

*Aqua Teen Hunger Force*, MC Pee Pants,


> Meatwad and Carl become addicted to rap music and candy after they begin listening to the new album from MC Pee Pants.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Sep 23, 2017,


> Trump campaigns for Alabama senator in GOP election fight; Death toll rises to nearly 300 from Mexico City quake; ESPN's College Game Day comes to Times Square.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Roadtrippin


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Late Night With Seth Meyers, Edie Falco, Jordan Klepper, Grace Coddington,


> Seth welcomes Edie Falco, Jordan Klepper and Grace Coddington.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel Goes Back to Work


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

How money is counted in different countries, *rmak101*, Published on Mar 8, 2009


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha

19-2


----------



## ourwater

*Brickleberry*, Baby Daddy,


> Ethel gets pregnant after drunkenly sleeping with Steve, and the rest of the rangers get committed to a mental institution.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*7th Heaven*, Suspicion,


> Ruthie protects a Muslim classmate who is harassed by classmates.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The Two Witnesses Will They Face the Nephilim, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Sep 23, 2017


> There are is so many doctrinal views about the Two Witnesses that it has become down right troubling for many to know the truth of who they really are and what is their mission. This teaching seeks to put to end the false teachings.


----------



## Charmed2Too

Saturday Night Live rebroadcast


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: If Al Had a Hammer


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Bears)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bengals vs. Packers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Baby on the Bus


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *FOX News Sunday*, Sun, Sep 24, 2017,


> This Week on "FOX News Sunday" White House Legislative Affairs Director Marc Short, Microsoft Co-founder & Philanthropist Bill Gates, & a Sunday Panel of Karl Rove, Juan Williams, Julie Pace, Kimberley Strassel.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sun, Sep 24, 2017,


> Trump takes on NBA and NFL stars; Tensions between US and North Korea deepen after UN speech; Prince Harry kicks off Invictus Games in Toronto.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Sep 24, 2017,


> President Trump Calls for Kneeling NFL Players to be Fired; Guests: Ryan Smith, Anquan Boldin, Christine Brennan, Steven Mnuchin, James Cartwright, Evan Osnos, Lindsey Graham, Bill Cassidy, Cecilia Vega, Mary Bruce, Anna Palmer, Jake Sherman


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Raiders vs. Redskins)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*The Rockford Files*, The Family Hour,


> Jim Rockford and his father inadvertently become custodians of a 9-year-old girl, Marin, who is looking for her father (who is trying hard not to be found).


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Incredible Italian


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Rick and Morty*, Rick Potion #9,


> Rick helps Morty win over the girl of his dreams in this one, broh. Fist bump me, broh.


----------



## ourwater

*The X-Files*, Three Words,


> A U.S. census worker's attempt to warn the White House about an alien invasion sparks Mulder's quest to access data stored at an information processing complex.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Chicago's Finest


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Star Trek Discovery


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: My Dinner with Anthrax


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Deadlock


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Growing Pains*, Long Day's Journey Into Night,


> Carol is excited when one of the most popular girls in school starts hanging around with her. However, it becomes evident that she is only after one thing- Mike.


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Plus-Size Models Tess Holliday & Zach Miko Open Up,


> Plus-size models Tess Holliday & Zach Miko meet in person for the first time to discuss the ups and downs of the industry, enduring ongoing fat-shaming in the face of notoriety, and how modeling has helped their self-esteem.


----------



## ourwater

]


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Sep 25, 2017,


> GOP releases new version of health care bill; Ed Sheeran performs his smash hit "Shape of You" live on "GMA"


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Every Moment Counts


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Time After Time


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

[926] The political gain: elections and sanctions, *Boom Bust*, Published on Sep 25, 2017


> North Korea faces a slew of new sanctions which Bart Chilton discusses with host Lindsay France. Bianca Facchinei looks towards Germany's elections, revealing European unease. Patrice Onwuka joins Boom Bust to answer the question of how the government can help female business owners.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Cowboys vs. Cardinals)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Steven Universe*, Restaurant Wars,


> Steven must help the Frymans and the Pizzas settle a reignited rivalry between their restaurants.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Say No More


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Dec 12, 2016,


> Trump in Public Spat with CIA; Accused Charleston Shooter Dylann Roof Had List of Other Black Churches; 'Made in America' Family-Run Company Has Been Selling Pencils for More Than 125 Years


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Absolutely Fabulous*, Paris,


> Patsy and Edina go on a photo shoot to Paris for a 'generation flex' feature. Patsy teams up with a supermodel, while Edina teams up with Saffy. But Patsy finds the shoot is not quite the glamorous trip down memory lane she expected.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Friends and Enemies


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Sep 25, 2017,


> Lebron James on Trump: 'The people run this country ... damn sure not him'; Puerto Rico's governor begs the federal government for help after Hurricane Maria; History is made as the Marine Corps welcomes its 1st female infantry officer


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Cold Fire


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Cost of Living


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Desire


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr ABC Nightline, Mon, Sep 25, 2017,


> Athletes Defend NFL Protests Amidst Trump's Condemnations; The Legacy of Political Protest in Sports


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Mon, Sep 25, 2017,


> Viola Davis; Freddie Highmore; Grizzly Bear.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Other Side of This Life, Part 1


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America Tue*, Sep 26, 2017,


> Puerto Rico governor warns of a humanitarian crisis after Maria; Bannon breaks with Trump in Alabama Senate race; Kate Winslet admits she and Leonardo DiCaprio quote "Titanic" lines to each other.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Requiem for a Lightweight


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Russia Probe: Congressional Investigators Accuse White House of Withholding Docs,


> Congressional committees investigating Russia's meddling into the U.S. election claim the Trump team is stonewalling delivery of scores of requested documents. Larry has the latest. Then, Trump takes on the NFL, but is it just a diversionary tactic?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Jim Parsons, Chrissy Metz, Ruston Kelly,


> Seth welcomes Jim Parsons, Chrissy Metz and Ruston Kelly.


----------



## ourwater

[927] GOP Healthcare Bill Flatlines, *Boom Bust*, Published on Sep 26, 2017,


> The GOP is still facing issues with passing any health care bills, Bart Chilton joins host Lindsay France to talk about it. Puerto Rico is in hurricane recovery mode, but is still in deep financial crisis so Cate Long breaks it down with us. China's Alibaba is encouraging Canadian firms to be a lot more bold in their deals with China. We're joined by RT correspondent Alex Mihailovich to discuss it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Haricot Flair


----------



## lewernolan

*Last TV Show*

The last tv show I watched was that 70s show haha!
Fun and random question to answer


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Madonna, Camila Cabello,


> Jimmy welcomes Madonna and Camila Cabello.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Sep 26, 2017,


> Hundreds of American students remain stranded on the island of Dominica; Senate Republicans admit defeat on new health care bill; Corruption scandal rocks college basketball.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: The Beets Go On


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Home Movies*, Politics,


> Brendon learns the meaning of political baggage when Shannon endorses his candidacy for school president.


----------



## f1ora

home movies



ourwater said:


> *Home Movies*


nice


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*The Golden Girls*, Sick and Tired (Part 2),


> Dorothy continues to seek medical advice and turns to Harry Weston.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## twitchy666

*I certainly haven't*

due to today's news about Brit TV...

"The.."

Apprentice .. did for years...

Voice .. never

Name something beginning The?
whether that person is aged 4 - 99, 100+ would they choose that? exactly the same: Hello...

ever consider not using those words? The Herald? The Telegraph?
eg. Metro newspaper doesn't use the word 'The' √ so well done..!! such an accomplishment!!! that takes an absolute hero + genius. umm..
The Big Issue decides to go for that title. Movies? let's just think 50% the world uses 'The' or not? Die? Der? La? Le? Zie? ciao? so we could get a hemispherical divide. some might like a title such as A... or An.... any...

VirginMedia doesn't employ that precursor 'The'! Award that or knock it?

Humans have single-celled brains.

hatred for human voice. Uh! Um! is what I hear here, now. builders, football watchers. getting awake to.. go.. toooo.. uhhhh.. work? Uh! uh! Hello! uh!

hence I'm so angry always

The Voice TV show? BBC to ITV? true that some sound made by human voice could be appreciated by me somehow 1% opera? anything gets a thumbs down. anything I could like. likely if it isn't uh or hello.

I mean if it was even those, I could like it, if there was something to like.

today I am hearing loud Uh! over and over, not wan ting to go outside. I suspect builders, teen evil armed with weapons... knife, just the voice mainly, expected heavy damage. then... ready for anything. out the window, next door, home moving HGV, doors open, offering they fill boxes, the stuff..
when I use my eyes, not just ears, I'm OK. I'm taking trash out. if that involves being shouted at? Oi! You! Oi!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Tue, Sep 26, 2017,


> Andy Samberg; Brandon Michael Hall; Macklemore.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 ⚠ Fortnite Battle Royale Solo & Squad PvP Gameplay ⚠ Fortnite PvP Gameplay Battle Royale PC, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 12 hours ago


----------



## Greys0n

American horror story new season, i like it


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Next Phase


----------



## Maslow

Isn't anybody watching Ken Burns' Vietnam series?


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## stellabelly

Naked and Afraid


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: I, Borg


----------



## Fun Spirit

Windy City Live: )


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Testing 1-2-3


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Didn't We Almost Have It All


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Wed, Sep 27, 2017,


> Puerto Rico's pleas for help grow ahead of Trump visit; Trump-backed candidate loses Alabama GOP primary; Marc Anthony announces relief effort for Puerto Rico.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bananas, Crackers, and Nuts


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Malcolm-Jamal Warner On Music, Politics, & Cosby,


> Malcolm-Jamal Warner opens up about spending decades in the public eye, his life as a new father, and his feelings about his on-screen dad, Bill Cosby, in this candid and revealing interview.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Hillary Clinton,


> An hour with Hillary Clinton. She discusses her new book "What Happened," a reflection on her 2016 presidential campaign


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Frank Jr.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Tue, Sep 26, 2017,


> Growing up Democrat in a Red State, Republican in a Blue State; Hurricane-Ravaged Puerto Rico Facing 'Unprecedented Disaster'; Sen. Bernie Sanders, Millennials Discuss Health Care Solutions


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Flashback


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Larry David, Kiefer Sutherland, Josh Earnest,


> Seth welcomes Larry David, Kiefer Sutherland and Josh Earnest.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Kate Winslet, Milo Ventimiglia, G-Eazy ft. Cardi B,


> Jimmy welcomes Kate Winslet, Milo Ventimiglia and musical guest G-Eazy ft. Cardi B.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Sep 27, 2017,


> Trump kicks off bid to cut taxes; Investigators say Russian-generated Facebook posts part of election interference effort; North Carolina couple adopts 4 siblings


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Home Movies*, Dad,


> Brendon finally gets to meet his father, and his girlfriend's obnoxious personality inspires Brendon to lampoon her in a film. McGuirk becomes a "buddy" to a "special" child.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Wed, Sep 27, 2017,


> Liam Neeson; "Science Bob" Pflugfelder; Old Dominio


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Wed, Sep 27, 2017,


> Mother Who Says Her Son Was Nearly Strangled: 'It's Attempted Murder'; Judge Roy Moore, The Righteous Cowboy Who Hopes to Become Alabama's Next Senator; Hugh Hefner Dies at Age 91


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Realm of Fear


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Killing Game, Part 1


----------



## Fun Spirit

Murder She Wrote: )


----------



## twitchy666

*Ambulance*

growing a love for this.

social job. I want it. Drive √ save. lift. fix.

although.... "You Can't" is what nurse, paramedics say

You..! whatever you want, need... all blue lights experiences I've had. Mock-up judge duty... I think you can't so you can't

I could do that job properly. 2 sides of society. Command. sanction, or offer help a person doesn't need.

all this help... I become an unwanted person in public they don't want so they resort to extra help using emergency shoulder dinky device... come and get 'im... cos person too lazy, stupid to do it themselves, can't negotiate. I can, but they wouldn't listen.. cos they born too slow & retarded to comprehend English properly. life of incompetents. still holding authority?

what happens? "wanna cup o' tea?" I put their nose onto a wall or ground however many times it takes to shut 'em up :grin2:
me the engineer, mechanic, teacher, comic


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Heart of the Matter


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Haunt You Every Day


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bears vs. Packers)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Thu, Sep 28, 2017,


> Playboy founder Hugh Hefner dead at 91; Trump promises 'middle class miracle' with tax plan; Viola Davis on how her character addresses her battle with alcoholism in new season.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Knife Strife


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, North Korea Standoff: Trump Vows to 'Fix the Mess', But how?,


> President Trump blamed his predecessors for leaving him a 'mess' regarding North Korea's nuclear program.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Entree Basket Blues


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Jared Leto, Nicole Richie, Tyler, The Creator,


> Jimmy welcomes Jared Leto, Nicole Richie and musical guest Tyler, the Creator.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Sep 28, 2017,


> HHS secretary promises to reimburse the cost of his seat on pricey flights taken on taxpayers' dime; Rep. Steve Scalise makes a triumphant return to Capitol Hill; Julia Louis-Dreyfus reveals she has breast cancer.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Sofia Vergara, Craig Robinson, Julie Klausnern,


> Seth welcomes Sofia Vergara, Craig Robinson and Julie Klausner.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## MoonlitMadness

The flash


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Football: Bears vs. Packers


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Re-Air of College Football: Texas vs. Iowa St. (Sept 28, 2017).


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Sep 28, 2017,


> Kaley Cuoco; David Muir; The XX.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*7th Heaven*, Here We Go Again,


> A new school year finds Simon, Matt, and Lucy living the single life again.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Vis à Vis Vis à Vis


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: By Any Other Name


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Physical Attraction ... Chemical Reaction


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Forever Young


----------



## Meero

I'm currently watching gotham and man its getting good. Highly recommended!


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America *, Fri, Sep 29, 2017,


> CEO sends aid to Puerto Rico nursing home on private jet; Mom says she could face jail time for not vaccinating her son; Common and Andra Day on how their music is 'standing up against injustices'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Star Wars*: The Clone Wars, The Unknown,


> Clone trooper Tup is suffering from a severe neurological disorder that causes the death of a Jedi master. Trying to find the motives for the assassination, Anakin escorts Tup back to Kamino for examination.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Moon Is Not Blue


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline, Thu, Sep 28, 2017,


> Beyond The Bucket; Former Baseball Player's Fight Against ALS Leads to Ice Bucket Challenge; How The Ice Bucket Challenge May Have Helped Save Future ALS Patients


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Harrison Ford, Rachel Maddow, Kid Golfers, Charli XCX,


> Jimmy welcomes Harrison Ford, Rachel Maddow and musical guest Charli XCX.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Fresh Fish & Funky Chicken


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Welliwonder

Narcos!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Jennifer Hudson, Jeff Garlin, Jesmyn Ward,


> Seth welcomes Jennifer Hudson, Jeff Garlin and Jesmyn Ward.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Amazing Asian


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Sep 29, 2017,


> Tom Price resigns as secretary of Health and Human Services; US warns against travel to Cuba; 2-time cancer survivor returns to hospital as a nurse.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Xemnas

re watching some Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis, i really don't like anything that is airing nowadays, i feel like the newer tv shows are too stupid..
alst goo TV show i watch as it aired was House MD......tried the Walking dead but become boring drama thing, not enough action and zombies
and then theres anime... comedy, romance, slice of life


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Spock's Brain


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Pathfinder


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



*Good Morning America*, Sat, Sep 30, 2017,


> Puerto Rico struggles to get crucial supplies to the areas most in need; Americans are warned against traveling to Cuba; Lionel Richie, Luke Bryan and Katy Perry to judge on new season of 'American Idol'


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Requiem for a Lightweight


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Chief Surgeon Who?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, Sep 29, 2017,


> Puerto Rico Still in Need of Aid After Hurricane Maria Destruction; 'Wolf of Wall Street' Jordan Belfort's Next Chapter; On The Set of 'Inhumans,' Marvel's Newest TV Action Thriller


----------



## ourwater

The Origin of Yom Kippur, *Israeli News Live*, Published on Sep 30, 2017


> Yom Kippur known as the Day of Atonement, can be traced to Leviticus 16 where God gave Moses the commandment but could it have its origin in the story of Joseph as well as prophesy of the coming Messiah? Here are some key Scriptural Insights to consider


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Jam


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Best Of Breakfast


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Artsnight*, Paul Mason,


> At the Hay Festival, Paul Mason talks to six writers engaged with the most urgent issues of our time, from documenting the horrors of the war in Syria to how AI will determine our future, and from the fall of past empires to the possibility of a war with Russia. In the face of these momentous challenges to the global order, Paul Mason asks if the west can survive. With Simon Sebag Montefiore, Margaret Boden, Gaia Vince, Janine di Giovanni, Ruth Dudley Edwards and General Sir Richard Shirreff.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives:Extra Helpings


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Mar 17, 2016,


> Prince Harry's new passion helping wounded warriors; head of EPA and Michigan governor under scrutiny on Capitol Hill; some GOP leaders denounce Donald Trump.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Match Of The Day


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Stargate Universe*, Trial and Error,


> Colonel Young is plagued by strange visions of an alien attack.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Enterprise Incident


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Ravens)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Cowboys vs. Rams


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Raiders vs. Broncos)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Every Bundy Has a Birthday


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *FOX News Sunday*, Sun, Oct 1, 2017,


> This Week on "FOX News Sunday" FEMA Administrator Brock Long, OMB Director Mick Mulvaney and a Sunday Panel of Josh Holmes, Donna Edwards, Michael Needham, Charles Lane.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Star Trek Discovery


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sun, Oct 1, 2017,


> OJ Simpson released from prison after serving 9 years; Canadian officials investigate possible terror incident in Edmonton; All eyes on Prince Harry and Meghan Markle at close of Invictus Games.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Oct 1, 2017,


> San Juan mayor responds to President Trump's attacks; Guests: Carmen Yulin Cruz, Brock Long, Steve Mnuchin, Bernie Sanders, Alex Castellanos, Stephanie Cutter, E.J. Dionne, Megan Murphy, Jason Riley.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Colts vs. Seahawks)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Jellyfish


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Cat


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*The Simpsons*, The Serfsons,


> In a world of magic, Marge's mother is transformed into an Ice Walker and must rely on Lisa to use magic to help Homer afford the cure.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Kelly Doesn't Live Here Anymore


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Deadlock


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Crash Into Me, Part 1


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Corned Beef and Handcuffs


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Oct 2, 2017,


> Las Vegas Shooting; Dozens dead, hundreds injured in Las Vegas shooting; Concertgoer describes gunshots during Las Vegas shooting; Country star Jake Owen reacts to Las Vegas shooting


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Redskins vs. Chiefs)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, North Korea; Alexandre Philippe,


> Rising tensions between North Korea and the United States. "78/52: Hitchcock's Shower Scene" with director Alexandre Philippe.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## ourwater




----------



## funnynihilist

Me, Myself and I

I won't be watching it again. Too sappy and that piano music over and over every few minutes didn't help.
Though I do have to give them credit for trying to include three different demographics, but the show just regurgitates the same tired old themes.


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Ryan Gosling,


> Ryan Gosling hosts Saturday Night Live on September 30, 2017, with musical guest Jay-Z.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Figgy Pudding and the Rapture


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Natalie Morales & Katy Mixon,


> Natalie Morales charts her path to playing Rosie Casals in 'Battle of the Sexes,' her work to pass gun control legislation, & explains why she decided to publicly come out as queer. Plus, Katy Mixon on motherhood, and her series, 'American Housewife.'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Maladream

Lie to me


----------



## ourwater

*Ghost Hunters International*, Ghosts in the City of Lights ,


> Follow the team to Paris, France as they investigate the ancient tunnels that run underneath the town. The tunnels, which are also known as "les Carrieres de Paris", were once used for mining and are now believed to contain human remains. Then, the Ghost Hunters head to Haux, France, where they investigate the Chateau Lagorce, a home that has a horrific history and was used by the Nazis in World War II. The current residents of the estate have reported paranormal encounters in each of the 15 bedrooms.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HeavenlyFire

The new episodes of Grey's Anatomy and the new episodes of Criminal Minds


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Basics, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Starship Mine


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Lay Your Hands on Me


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Charlie Rose*, Mohammad Javad Zarif,


> A discussion about Iran with Mohammad Javad Zarif, Iran's Minister of Foreign Affairs.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## ArtemisPhaesporia

Impractical Jokers.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 



 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Good Morning America*, Tue Oct 3, 2017,


> Authorities eager to talk with the longtime girlfriend of the Las Vegas shooter; Music legend Tom Petty dead at 66; 'The Mayor' star reveals how he got his start rapping.


----------



## TaylorM1130

*Delena*

*Vampire diaries!*:grin2:


----------



## TaylorM1130

i love treys anatomy


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 



 ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Oct 2, 2017,


> Deadliest Mass Shooting in US History; Las Vegas gunman's brother and neighbors speak out; Heroes rush to help victims during the Las Vegas mass shooting.


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NBA Basketball (Suns vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 



Politicking with Larry King, What's inside the Trump tax plan?,


> Donald Trump calls his tax plan a "middle class miracle." Critics say it'll help only the rich. Rep. Steve Cohen joins Larry with his take.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Mummies And Gummies


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Jimmy Kimmel Live, Mon, Oct 2, 2017,


> Anthony Anderson; Alex Rodriguez; Luke Combs.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Mon, Oct 2, 2017,


> Massacre in Las Vegas; What happened in Vegas mass shooting that killed at least 59; What we know about Vegas mass shooting suspect Stephen Paddock


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Spooked


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Wings (TV)*, Murder She Roast,


> Brian's imagination runs wild when an episode of "Fugitives From Justice" features a serial killer who bears a startling resemblance to Fay.


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Adam Sandler & Dustin Hoffman, Miley Cyrus,


> Jimmy welcomes Adam Sandler & Dustin Hoffman and Miley Cyrus.


----------



## ourwater

*Container Wars*, Four-Wheeled Fortunes,


> Always up for an outrageous gamble, Uzi and Schlomi throw down the gauntlet in the biggest auction yet.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## altaria

Orphan Black!!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Jimmy Kimmel Live, Tue, Oct 3, 2017,


> Ryan Gosling; Logan Paul; Welshly Arms.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Michael Strahan, Justin Hartley, Tash Sultana,


> Seth welcomes Michael Strahan, Justin Hartley and Tash Sultana.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Oct 03, 2017,


> Authorities eager to question Las Vegas shooter's girlfriend; Trump makes offhand comment about Puerto Rico throwing US budget 'a little out of whack'; Tom Petty's music inspired generations of people


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Tue, Oct 3, 2017,


> Massacre in Las Vegas; Las Vegas shooting survivors describe running for their lives; Gun store owner who sold shotgun to Vegas shooting suspect speaks out


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Rightful Heir


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Timescape


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Losing My Mind


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Tony Goldwyn on 'Scandal,' Politics, and Women,


> As 'Scandal' enters its final season, Tony Goldwyn reflects on the show's importance, and the unique genius of creator Shonda Rhimes. Plus, Tony talks Trump's distractions, Hillary's kindness, and the power of women in this candid sit-down.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Freedom, Part 1


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Wed, Oct 4, 2017,


> Police bodycam footage shows chaos of Vegas shooting; OJ Simpson photographed golfing after prison release; Lionel Richie, Katy Perry and Luke Bryan take over 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Tuttle


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Las Vegas Shooting; Sataya Nadella,


> Guest host Jeff Glor is joined by Fran Townsend, former homeland security advisor to President George W. Bush. Sataya Nadella, the C.E.O. of Microsoft and author of "Hit Refresh."


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity: Tin Foil Chefs


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Bob's Burgers*, Brunchsquatch,


> Bob decides to start serving brunch at Bob's Burgers in order to offer more strict competition against Jimmy Pesto and his pizzeria.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Sarah Silverman, Cast of Riverdale, Miley Cyrus,


> Jimmy welcomes Sarah Silverman, the cast of Riverdale and musical guest Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Kimchi and a Monkey Playing Harmonica


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Oct 4, 2017,


> Acts of kindness abound in Las Vegas; Woman sentenced to 1 week in jail for refusing to vaccinate son; 21-year-old saved on his birthday by stranger who put pressure on his wounds.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*The Middle*, Vive La Hecks,


> Axl returns from Europe, sporting a man-bun.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Liaisons


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *ABC Nightline*, Wed, Oct 4, 2017,


> New Details About Las Vegas Shooter Emerge; What 'Blade Runner 2049' Stars Can Reveal About The Film


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Night


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Wed, Oct 4, 2017,


> Robin Wright; Mark Consuelos; Depeche Mode.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Hillary Rodham Clinton, Miley Cyrusn,


> Jimmy welcomes Hillary Rodham Clinton and Miley Cyrus.


----------



## funnynihilist

Local news. It was depressing. I turned it off.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Here Comes the Flood


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Oct 5, 2017,


> FBI agents question Las Vegas gunman's girlfriend for several hours; NFL star under fire for laughing at female reporter's question; Jerry Seinfeld says he saved every good joke he's ever written.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Home Movies*, Identifying a Body,


> Brendon accompanies Coach McGuirk on a trip to identify his dead uncle's body, only to squander the $50 he raised for a charity walkathon.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Brave New World


----------



## ourwater

*Stargate Atlantis*, Whispers,


> While exploring an abandoned catacomb on an unexplored planet, an Atlantis away team uncovers one of Michael's secret labs.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Chevy396

If this song hadn't been on the radio, I might be dead by now, probably from suicide or overdose.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Incubator


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Think Tank Finding: US-North Korea War a 'Real Possibility'.


> The influential defense think tank RUSI warns that war between the U.S. and North Korea is a "real possibility." RUSI's Malcolm Chalmers tells Larry why. And, the mass shooting in Las Vegas -- should it be classified as domestic terrorism?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Soapy Eyes and a Clean Slate


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Tina Fey, Kevin Millar & Sean Casey, Matt Goldich,


> Seth welcomes Tina Fey, Kevin Millar & Sean Casey and Matt Goldich.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Free Therapy and a Dead Lady's Yard Sale


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Drone


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: For the World is Hollow, and I Have Touched the Sky


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: There's No "I" in Team


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Life During Wartime


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Fri, Oct 6, 2017,


> Nate could hit Gulf Coast as a hurricane; "Bump stock" regulations discussed after Vegas shooting; First look at Lin-Manuel Miranda's new song to support relief efforts in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Radar's Report


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Oct 5, 2017,


> Las Vegas shooting leads to 1st signs of movement in gun control stalemate; Rep. Tim Murphy resigns after it was revealed he urged his mistress to have an abortion; Man bungee jumps off highest tower in Macau


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Old Faces, New Places


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Oct 5, 2017,


> Jeff Bridges; Isla Fisher; Steve Aoki ft. Gucci Mane.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Asia, Africa And India


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Chris Hardwick on 'The Walking Dead,' His New Talk Show, & Marriage,


> Famed host and comedian Chris Hardwick gives Larry the inside scoop on his growing movie memorabilia collection, why he has a penchant for horror films, and life with wife Lydia Hearst. Plus, Chris discusses his dream guests for his new show.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Oct 6, 2017,


> New Orleans and Gulf Coast brace for approaching storm; University of Oklahoma fraternity faces allegations of hazing abuse; Remembering victims of the Las Vegas mass shooting.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon Gal Gadot, Desus & Mero, Miley Cyrus,


> Jimmy welcomes Gal Gadot, Desus & Mero and musical guest Miley Cyrus.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Thu, Oct 5, 2017,


> After Las Vegas Massacre, Trying to Move Forward; Inside The Mind of Jerry Seinfeld and His Latest Project; Cam Newton Taking Heat Over Comment to Female Reporter


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Kerry Washington, Method Man, New Politics,


> Seth welcomes Kerry Washington, Method Man and New Politics.


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, Oct 6, 2017,


> Before The Las Vegas Massacre, The 'Day Was Really Amazing'; The Chaos of Being Inside The Las Vegas Massacre


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Spectre of the Gun


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Prime Factors


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Oct 7, 2017,


> Gulf Coast braces for landfall of Hurricane Nate; Trump administration rolls back birth control mandate; Las Vegas shooting survivors reunited with hero cop.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Trial of Henry Blake


----------



## ourwater

*7th Heaven*, Saturday,


> Mary's so embarrassed by her family's overly enthusiastic support in the stands, that she doesn't want them attend her basketball games.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Taraji P. Henson, Miley Cyrus,


> Jimmy welcomes Taraji P. Henson and musical guest Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Sniper


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Wings (TV)*, Fools Russian,


> Roy's Russian Mail Order fiancée comes to the island and falls for an art history teacher.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where They're Up All Night


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Three Smiles and an Unpainted Ceiling


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Kitty Litter and a Class A Felony


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Learning Curve


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cardinals vs. Eagles)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Cowboys)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *FOX News Sunday*, Sun, Oct 8, 2017,


> This Week on "FOX News Sunday" Wynn Resorts Chairman & CEO Steve Wynn, NRA Executive Director Chris Cox, Former NASA Astronaut Leland Melvin, & a Sunday Panel of Gillian Turner, Juan Williams, Julie Pace, Tom Rogan.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Go for the Old


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sun, Oct 8, 2017,


> Hurricane Nate makes landfall overnight; Vice President Mike Pence visits Las Vegas; New "Last Jedi" trailer to debut during Monday Night Football.


----------



## Xenacat

The Shahs of Sunset


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Oct 8, 2017,


> War veteran lawmakers debate how Congress should respond to Las Vegas shooting; Guests: Brock Long, Seth Moulton, Scott Taylor, Geoff Bennett, Susan Glasser, Jeanne Cummings, Matthew Dowd.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Chiefs vs. Texans)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Gal Gadot,


> Gal Gadot hosts Saturday Night Live on October 7, 2017, with musical guest Sam Smith.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cheeseburger Salad and Jazz


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Star Trek Discovery


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Benito Poppins and a Warm Pumpkin


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

⚠ Fortnite Battle Royale Solo & Duo Gameplay ⚠ Fortnite PvP Gameplay Battle Royale PC, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live 8 hours ago


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Greys0n

Big Bang Theory 11 season 2nd episode


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*The Simpsons*, Springfield Splendor,


> Marge and Lisa decide to turns an unpleasant experience Lisa had into a successful graphic novel.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Old Insurance Dodge


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Terrorists and Gingerbread


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nietzsche and a Beer Run


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Caperberries and a Glass Eye


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Oct 9, 2017,


> Ivana Trump speaks out on ex-husband's presidency; Dutch woman calls out her cat-callers by posting selfies with them; Jason Ritter dishes on dad John Ritter and new show, 'Kevin (Probably) Saves the World'


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Vikings vs. Bears)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, James Lipton on 'Inside the Actors Studio,' Aging, & Trump,


> Riding high from his 20th Emmy nomination, James Lipton regales Larry with stories of Robin Williams and Bradley Cooper, unpacks his lengthy preparation process, and opens up about his decades-long friendship with Donald Trump.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Marlo58

Shameless


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Babylon 5*, Signs and Portents,


> Londo obtains a priceless Centauri artifact and a stranger visits each alien ambassador asking only one question.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Daniel Boone's Wilderness Trail


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Oct 9, 2017,


> State of emergency declared in 3 California counties as firefighters attempt to contain wildfires; Pence's planned exit from NFL game cost taxpayers $242,000; Ivana Trump ruffles Melania Trump's feathers after referring to herself as the first lady.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## lostx00xsoul

From Dusk Til Dawn the Series


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Mon, Oct 9, 2017,


> Chadwick Boseman; January Jones; Dhani Harrison.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Year of Hell, Part 2


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Tyler Perry, Lea Michele, Jhené Aiko ft. Big Sean,


> Jimmy welcomes Tyler Perry, Lea Michele and musical guests Jhené Aiko and Big Sean.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Mon, Oct 9, 2017,


> Harvey Weinstein fired after misconduct allegations surface; Donald Trump's first wife Ivana Trump says she has direct number to White House; See the new "Star Wars: The Last Jedi" movie trailer


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Dark Page


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: In the Midnight Hour


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Iron Guts Kelly


----------



## shivvie

gizmo said:


> South Park.


Me too


----------



## laralarson

Hikky said:


> ..


Friends, realized I'm like the only person who still hasn't watched it lol


----------



## laralarson

Toad Licker said:


> Grey's Anatomy: In the Midnight Hour


I love greys anatomy but i stopped watching it around season 10


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sparkling Water and Ba-dinkers



laralarson said:


> I love greys anatomy but i stopped watching it around season 10


Yeah, same here. I still watch the reruns though, in any season.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Blow and a Free McMuffin


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Zoo


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Oct 10, 2017,


> Disturbing new allegations against Harvey Weinstein; California declared a federal disaster area; Trump continues his name calling and Twitter war with Sen. Bob Corker


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, How Trump's Feud With Sen. Corker Could Hinder White House Agenda,


> The public spat between Donald Trump and Sen. Bob Corker (R-Tenn.) is fodder for the press and a boon to twitter, but will the president regret it when it comes to getting his agenda passed by Congress? Larry's political panel weighs in.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Tue, Oct 10, 2017,


> Thousands flee as wildfires ravage California; Hollywood stars speak out amid Weinstein scandal; Tracee Ellis Ross on "Black-ish" tackling postpartum depression in new season.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Iran Nuclear Deal; Politics; 'Take Every Wave',


> David Sanger, chief Washington correspondent of the New York Times. The week in politics with Mike Allen, co-founder of Axios. "Take Every Wave" with director Rory Kennedy and surfer Laird Hamilton.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *ABC Nightline*, Tue, Oct 10, 2017,


> Angelina Jolie, Gwyneth Paltrow Add to Allegations Against Harvey Weinstein; Former Aspiring Actress on her Past Encounter with Harvey Weinstein


----------



## ourwater

*Airplane Repo*, The Blonde Bomber,


> Always one to push the limits, Mike Kennedy attempts his first helicopter heist. Danny put his partnership with Ken in jeopardy when he steps out on his own to repossess a Cessna 340. Kevin uses his new protégé as bait, to snatch a 1941 Stearman biplane.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Tue, Oct 10, 2017,


> Chris Hemsworth; Whitney Cummings; Vance Joy.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross's New Girlfriend


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Steven Universe*, Too Far,


> Amethyst and Steven get in on some Gem gossip.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, John Michael Higgins on 'Pitch Perfect,' Christopher Guest, & Tina Fey,


> Prolific actor John Michael Higgins dissects what it's really like to work on Christopher Guest movies & act opposite Tina Fey on 'Great News.' Plus, the scene-stealer on what 'Pitch Perfect 3' has in store, & why the notable improviser prefers a script.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Quaaludes and Crackerjack


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Wish You Were Here


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sympathy for the Devil


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Alcoholics Unanimous


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Freckled Bananas and a Little Schwinn


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Mr. Robot - eps3.0_power-saver-mode.h


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Wed, Oct 11, 2017,


> California wildfires destroy entire neighborhoods; Oscar winners accuse Harvey Weinstein of misconduct; Harlem Globetrotters attempt to break a Guinness World Record live on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Oct 11, 2017,


> California fires still out of control; Audio recording sheds new light on Las Vegas shooting; Californians stay strong amid wildfire aftermath.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Wed, Oct 11, 2017,


> Renee Zellweger; Marc Maron; Sir Rosevelt.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Wed, Oct 11, 2017,


> Wildfires Cause Californians to Flee, Sift Through Burned Homes; New Harvey Weinstein Accusers Coming Forward


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## funnynihilist

Newhart


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Mandy Moore, Shaquille O'Neal, Noah Cyrus,


> Jimmy welcomes Mandy Moore, Shaquille O'Neal and musical guest Noah Cyrus.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*The Middle*, Please Don't Feed the Hecks,


> Frankie stumbles upon a way to receive free meals.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Margot Robbie, Stephen Moyer, Rachel Feinstein,


> Jimmy welcomes Margot Robbie, Stephen Moyer and Rachel Feinstein.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Kathy Bates, Taran Killam, Japandroids,


> Seth welcomes Kathy Bates, Taran Killam and Japandroids.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Sub Rosa


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*With All Due Respect*, Mon, Nov 17, 2014,


> Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Rep. Tim Huelskamp, a Republican from Kansas, on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Nothing Human


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Charlie Rose, Politics; Tina Brown; Susan Lacy; David Litt


> Robert Costa of the Washington Post. Tina Brown addressing the recent sexual assault allegations against Harvey Weinstein. Susan Lacy introduces her documentary, "Spielberg." David Litt, former senior presidential speechwriter to President Obama.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Thu, Oct 12, 2017


> Boy Scouts to begin admitting girls; 10 men face charges in alleged fraternity hazing death; Ciara announces the 2017 American Music Award nominations live on 'GMA'


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: An Honest Mistake


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Will Follow You Into the Dark


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Thursday Night Football (Eagles vs. Panthers)


----------



## funnynihilist

The Good Place


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Toilet Wine and the Earl of Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Latent Image


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: That Which Survives


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Elevator Love Letter


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sweet Surrender


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Oct 12, 2017,


> American hostage Caitlan Coleman and her family are free after 5 years of captivity; Trump tweets that FEMA, the military and first responders cannot stay in Puerto Rico forever; Chris Harris was killed while deployed in Afghanistan, but his wife has good


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America* Fri, Oct 13, 2017,


> Trump to end Obamacare subsidies that help low-income Americans; Puerto Rico still reeling after Hurricane Maria; Jimmy Kimmel opens up about his new live shows in Brooklyn.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Preseason Basketball (Spurs vs. Rockets)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Oct 12, 2017,


> Kate Hudson; Jared Padalecki; Ismael Loutfi.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Tavis Smiley Unplugged: His Take on Trump, NFL Controversy and More,


> Talk show host Tavis Smiley reveals his true feelings on Donald Trump, the NFL anthem controversy and what question he'd ask the president first if given the chance. Plus, what he wants to teach people about Martin Luther King, Jr.'s last year of life.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Preseason Basketball (Lakers vs. Clippers)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Thu, Oct 12, 2017,


> Becoming Two; Parents of Conjoined Twins Faced with Difficult Decisions; Conjoined Twin Girls Undergo Risky Separation Surgery


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Miles Teller, P!nk, Austin Rogers, William Patrick Corgan,


> Jimmy welcomes Miles Teller, P!nk, Austin Rogers and musical guest William Patrick Corgan.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: From Pied to Fried


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Oct 13, 2017,


> Trump vows to rip apart Obamacare piece by piece; Trump threatens to 'decertify' the Iran Nuclear agreement; Heroes emerge from the ashes of the California wildfires


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Gerard Butler, Patton Oswalt,


> Seth welcomes Gerard Butler and Patton Oswalt.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Rick and Morty*, Mortynight Run,


> Morty don tries to save a life in this one broh! Get strapped in broh!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## twitchy666

*same one*

as last year

a year or several years ago

first aired today

2016
2015
2014
2013
2012
2011
2010
2009
2008

anything 70s, 60s, 50s... B&W...


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, Oct 13, 2017,


> Harvey Weinstein Accusers Share Stories of His Alleged Advances; Jimmy Kimmel on Son's Health Care Battle, Trump; The Heroes and Bravery in California Wildfires


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Blake Lively, Gabrielle Union, Wu-Tang Clan,


> Jimmy welcomes Blake Lively, Gabrielle Union and musical guest Wu-Tang Clan.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: A Piece of the Action


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: There Is Nothing Like a Nurse


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Adam's Ribs


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Phoebe's Ex-Partner


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Tantric Sex and the Sprouted Flute


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Cricket and a Hedge Made of Gold


----------



## mn123456789

Supernatural


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Oct 14, 2017,


> Fires in Northern California expected to spread; Freed hostage speaks out; Good Samaritan steps in to stop attempted carjacking


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## taylanicole

Mindhunter


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: A Tisket, A Tasket, Can Peg Make a Basket?


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Vikings)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Chiefs)


----------



## Lauti

Arrow


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Screamer


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Giants vs. Broncos)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Saturday Night Live*, Kumail Nanjiani


> Kumail Nanjiani hosts Saturday Night Live on October 14, 2017, with musical guest P!nk.


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Pastry Porn


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sun, Oct 15, 2017,


> Steve Bannon rallies Trump base at Values Voter Summit; More evacuations in Northern California as wildfires kill 40; Twitter changes coming to curb abuse.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *FOX News Sunday* Sun, Oct 15, 2017,


> This Week on "FOX News Sunday" National Security Adviser H.R. McMaster, Sen. Chris Murphy (D-CT), Sen. Bill Cassidy (R-LA) & a Sunday Panel of Karl Rove, Marie Harf, Gerald Seib, Michael Needham.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *The Simpsons*, Whistler's Father,


> Homer stumbles upon Maggie's incredible talent for whistling and decides to start her on the path to becoming a baby celebrity.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *ABC This Week*, Sun, Oct 15, 2017,


> Guests: Nancy Pelosi, Susan Collins, Nikki Haley, Van Jones, Mary Bruce, Katrina Vanden Heuvel, Charles Sykes, Matt Schlapp.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Bob's Burgers*, The Silence of the Louise,


> Louise joins forces with Millie and set off to investigate who could be responsible for the mysterious attack against Mr. Frond's therapy dolls.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*NinjaGo*: Masters of Spinjitzu, The Day Ninjago Stood Still,


> The ninja try to flee from the rest of the Stone Army that has been brought to life by the Devourer's toxic venom - and things get a lot worse when Garmadon arrives with a 'Helmet of Darkness' and seizes control of the Stone Army.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Lockjaw and a Liquid Diet


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Ghost Hunters*, Titanic Terror,


> Jason and Grant are on the case, as TAPS family members in Atlanta, GA, call them in to confirm their findings at the Georgia Aquarium, the world's largest. Artifacts from the world famous RMS Titanic are on display, and staff is being harassed by... something.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Larry King Now, Nick Kroll on 'Big Mouth,' His Comedic Inspirations, & Finding Love,


> The hysterical Nick Kroll talks his new Netflix series 'Big Mouth,' what inspired some of his fan-favorite 'Kroll Show' sketches, & finding that special someone. Plus, Nick & Larry bond over their mutual admiration for Broadway, Mel Brooks, and plum pits!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Darkling


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Oct 16, 2017,


> Colin Kaepernick files grievance against NFL; Twitter CEO announces new rules that aim to stop abusive tweets; P!nk rocks out to her new hit 'What About Us'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Here's to Future Days


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Colts vs. Titans)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Chicken Pox


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's New Dress


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Supernatural* S13 ep 1

Happy the brothers are back but hate waiting for episodes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Real Life


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## twitchy666

Chris Packham Aspergers & Me:serious:


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Now or Never


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Oct 16, 2017,


> Trump's surprise news conference; California wildfires are the deadliest fire disaster in state history; NFL owners to meet after facing legal action from Colin Kaepernick


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Good Mourning


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Mon, Oct 16, 2017,


> Amy Schumer; DJ Khaled; LCD Soundsystem.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Mon, Oct 16, 2017,


> Bowe Bergdahl Responds to Those Who Called Him a Traitor; 'A-Rod' Alex Rodriguez Talks About JLo, Family, Past Regrets; Michelle Obama's White House Photographer Shares Candid Stories


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Beside the Dying Fire


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, What Happens if the Iran Nuclear Deal Falls Apart?,


> The White House is threatening to end the Iran nuclear deal, but what happens after that? Former Rep. Chris Shays (R-Conn.) joins Larry with his take. Then, will ex-Trump advisor Steve Bannon's 'war' on the GOP establishment wind up helping Democrats?


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Oct 17, 2017,


> #MeToo movement shines a light on sexual harassment; Death toll rises in California wildfires; Documentary gives rare look at personal life of George Michael.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *



*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Oktoberfest!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Alton's Challenge, Part 2


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Oct 17, 2017,


> Trump reverses position on health care subsidies; Major milestone in war against ISIS; America Strong: Officer Oliver ready for duty


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Pre-emptive Strike


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Last Outpost


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Arrow on the Doorpost


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Maslow

Mindhunter. Can't wait to see the next episode tonight!


----------



## taylanicole

The Good Place. Wasnt expecting to like the show as much as I am.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*The Middle*, Meet the Parents,


> Axl invites Frankie and Mike to meet Lexie's parents.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: This Sorrowful Life


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Charlie Rose, Ta-Nehisi Coates; Laura Ingraham,


> Ta-Nehisi Coates, here to introduce his new book, "We Were Eight Years in Power: An American Tragedy." Laura Ingraham, the host of an upcoming new show on Fox News called "The Ingraham Angle."


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Wed, Oct 18, 2017,


> Florida declares state of emergency before white nationalist's speech; Las Vegas security guard breaks silence on 'Ellen'; Choir whose 'Rise Up' performance went viral gets a special message from Andra Day.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Wizards)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

2017-03-29_141209 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Alien*: Covenant [2017]


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Suns)


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Tue, Oct 17, 2017,


> Gabrielle Union Opens Up About Experience as a Rape Survivor; Julia Michaels, From Bieber's Songwriter to Breakout Star


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Infected


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Mr. Robot - eps3.1_undo.gz


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Oct 18, 2017,


> Shooting rampage unfolds in Maryland and Delaware; Trump doesn't support bipartisan health care plan after all; America strong: Paralyzed runner crosses finish line.


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Tue, Oct 17, 2017,


> David Letterman; Fifth Harmony; Paul Shaffer.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Hide and Q


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Disease


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Too Far Gone


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Claimed


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Thu, Oct 19, 2017,


> Alyssa Milano reacts to viral #MeToo movement; Julianne Moore opens up about 'Suburbicon' and 'Wonderstruck'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Thursday Night Football (Chiefs vs. Raiders)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Can Trump deliver on his planned tax overhaul?,


> President Donald Trump promised an overhaul of the U.S. Tax Code this fall, but Congress' budget process stands in the way. Can the GOP deliver on a budget resolution and tax reform before Christmas? Larry takes a look.


----------



## Chevy396

The Good Doctor. I really like the story, but the acting is terrible.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Forbes Centennial; 'LBJ',


> A discussion about the centennial anniversary of Forbes magazine. A look at the film "LBJ" with director Rob Reiner and star Woody Harrelson.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *ABC Nightline*, Wed, Oct 18, 2017,


> US Olympic Gymnast Alleges Sexual Assault by Team Doctor; Hurricane-Ravaged Dominica is Still Fighting to Survive


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Wed, Oct 18, 2017,


> Howard Stern; Cardi B; Paul Shaffer.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: No Sanctuary


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Oct 19, 2017,


> Questions remain 2 weeks after deadly ambush in Niger; White nationalist Richard Spencer booed at University of Florida; 10-year-old prodigy shares his gift with young audience


----------



## mn123456789

Supernatural


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Thu, Oct 19, 2017,


> Outspoken Conservative Ben Shapiro Says Political Correctness Breeds Insanity; 'George Michael: Freedom' Doc Offers Rare Glimpse into Singer's Life


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Think Tank


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Self Help


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bad Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Crossed


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Pacers)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Distance


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Fri, Oct 20, 2017,


> Police find arsenal of weapons in Florida man's home; Kate del Castillo tells her side of 'El Chapo' story


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Kenya's Elections; Mike Wallace,


> Guest host Jeff Glor is joined by Salim Lone, senior advisor to Raila Odingo and former director of the United Nations media division under Kofi Annan. Mike Wallace introducing his new book, "Greater Gotham: A History of New York City from 1898 to 1919."


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Fri, Oct 20, 2017,


> Woman who received heart transplant honors donor by running half-marathon; Manhunt on in Tampa after 3 slayings in 11 days; 24-year-old man taken into custody after guns and homemade bombs allegedly found at his home


----------



## HenDoggy

Sharktank.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Zombies and Cobb Salad


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Kim Zolciak-Biermann on marriage, 'RHOA,' & NeNe Leakes,


> Reality TV star and entrepreneur Kim Zolciak-Biermann opens up about the good and bad aspects of life in front of the camera, why she doesn't want her sidelined football star hubby Kroy Biermann to return to the NFL, and her recent feud with NeNe Leakes.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Oct 19, 2017,


> Billy Joel; Tracy Morgan; Paul Shaffer.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Ghost Hunters*, All Ghost on Deck,


> TAPS travels to Louisville, Kentucky to investigate one of the oldest operating steamboats in the United States, The Belle of Louisville.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Spend


----------



## The Enemy Within

Medici : Masters of Florence


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## twitchy666

*Britain by Drone*

Channel 4

Tony Robinson

I want a job doing this. they are big! not the toy ones.

My best toys in youth were racing remote controlled cars, built by me.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Always Accountable


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Start to Finish


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Next World


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Bucks)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Twice as Far


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Oct 21, 2017,


> Defense Secretary Mattis briefs members of Congress on deadly Niger mission; Oakland A's help replace young fan's baseball collection; Tech billionaire Elon Musk could be a step closer to revolutionizing travel.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Pee Stick and an Asian Raccoon


----------



## discoveryother

the gifted e03

i like it so far. i tried starting a couple that sucked real badly - inhumans and marvels defenders. this is much better


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Fri, Oct 20, 2017,


> Woody Harrelson; Tony Bennett; Paul Shaffer.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, Oct 20, 2017,


> Killer Clown Murder: Police Finally Make an Arrest 27 Years Later; Kate del Castillo Shares Her Side of What Happened During 'El Chapo' Meeting


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Aqua Teen Hunger Force*, Laser Lenses,


> Master Shake's megalomania soars to new heights once he steals Frylock's laser-shooting contact lenses.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## twitchy666

*American Ninja Warrior*

thought it was rubbish before

Japanese & British better

but today really good

I want to do it myself! internationally!!?


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Watched a few episodes of Gangland. They were talking about the Hells Angels. So glad I managed to avoid them as a young man. They were all over, here and a lot of kids admired them.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## twitchy666

*everything comes out brown?*

art


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

PUBG Solo &#128308; Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solo PC Gameplay &#128308; Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live on Oct 18, 2017


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Death Wish


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## SFC01

oh man, I'd **** lili simmons, and the older one with the sherrifs kid, and the lady officer he bangs later in another season, there is probaly some more i'd bang too


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Give to the Transformative Power of Athletics for Underserved Children and Youth*,


> Cobi Jones and Jordan Clarkson team up to visit two L.A. area organizations using sports to change the lives of underserved children and teens; they then decide how to divide a $50,000 gift from the LA84 Foundation between the organizations.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Titans vs. Browns)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Giants)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Small Nervous Breakdown and a Misplaced Fork


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Something They Need


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Mercy


----------



## Toad Licker

Talking Dead


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Bob's Burgers*, The Wolf of Wharf Street,


> Linda tries impressing the children on Halloween night by going off with them in search of an elusive wolf that has been scaring the town.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*FOX News Sunday*, Sun, Oct 22, 2017,


> This week on "FOX News Sunday" Dana Perino fills in for Chris Wallace: OMB Director Mick Mulvaney, California Attorney General Xavier Becerra, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, White House Press Secretary Sarah Sanders and more.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*The Simpsons*, Treehouse of Horror XXVIII,


> Maggie's body is overwhelmed by the malice of an ancient demon; in an alternate dimension, Lisa stumbles upon a disturbingly perfect version of her family.


----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Oct 22, 2017,


> Ret. Gen. David Petraeus: 'We're all fair game' for criticism; Guests: Gen. David Petraeus, Gina Denomy, Michael Kelly, Eric Bourquin, Cokie Roberts, Perry Bacon, Jr., Eliana Johnson, Matthew Dowd.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Legend of Ironhead Haynes


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, Emmy-Winning Episode,


> Peter grows tired of no longer having an Emmy of his own and decides to organize a "For Your Consideration" advertising campaign for "Family Guy."


----------



## Phynchen

Supernatural


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sun, Oct 22, 2017,


> 5 Former Presidents Come Together for Concert for Hurricane Relief; Houston Astros defeat the New York Yankees to win a spot in the 2017 World Series; Decades after the assassination of JFK, conspiracy theories still abound


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Tionne 'T-Boz' Watkins on Illness, Fame, & Her Cousin's Death,


> Tionne 'T-Boz' Watkins - who changed the 90s music landscape with her group, TLC - opens up about the sickle-cell anemia she was battling behind the scenes and getting back into the studio after 15 years.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Gift


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: State of Love and Trust


----------



## wmu'14

Been watching the new seasons of South Park and Family Guy, and the early seasons of The Simpsons.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, Foxx in the Men House,


> Peter soon befriends a popular, attractive paramedic, but while he gets to better know his new friend, he becomes caught up in his new popularity.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Mon, Oct 23, 2017,


> Gold Star widow speaks about phone call with Trump; Justin Timberlake to headline Super Bowl 52 halftime show; John Stamos gets engaged at Disneyland.


----------



## twitchy666

*Destroyed in seconds*

Made by Destruction

rooted in How It's Made? factories

all American √

luvvin it

embarrassed about discussing TV

only factory I worked at was making prosthetics
actually another processing nuts. bizarre smell!


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Valentine's Day Massacre


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Redskins vs. Eagles)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Hugs Rachel


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nietzsche and a Beer Run


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Berlin Station
~ Star Trek Discovery
~ Outlander


----------



## discoveryother

i watched the first 2 episodes of mr robot season 3 yesterday.

haven't watched yet but just about to watch:

star trek discovery e06
the gifted e04


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Oct 23, 2017,


> More details surface about deadly ambush in Niger; Widow of fallen soldier breaks silence about her call with Trump; Vietnam vet receives nation's highest honor.


----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, Nanny Goats,


> Peter and Louis find themselves with a golden opportunity to reconnect as a couple after Lois' parents get a nanny to take care of the children for them.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Jimmy Kimmel Live*, Mon, Oct 23, 2017,


> George Clooney; Norman Reedus; Niall Horan.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, Follow the Money,


> After Chris gets a special $1 bill for his birthday and quickly loses it, the dollar gets passed from character to character throughout Quahog.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Supernatural 13 ep 2


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Clive Owen, Colleen Ballinger, Julia Michaels,


> Jimmy welcomes Clive Owen, Colleen Ballinger and musical guest Julia Michaels.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Mon, Oct 23, 2017,


> 'Last Chance U' Advisor on Getting Young Football Players Back on Track; George Clooney, Matt Damon Respond to Weinstein Allegations


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

LeMondeStarWars_Featured by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Late Night With Seth Meyers, Mariska Hargitay, John Cho, ZZ Ward ft. Fantastic Negrito,


> Seth welcomes Mariska Hargitay, John Cho and ZZ Ward ft. Fantastic Negrito.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Year of Hell, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Hyphens

Bates Motel


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: 11001001


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, Politics; Graham Allison; Zac Brown,


> Mike Allen, co-founder of Axios. Graham Allison of the Harvard Kennedy School. His latest article in the Wall Street Journal is called "Behold the New Emperor of China."


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Perfect Little Accident


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sympathy for the Parents


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Oct 24, 2017,


> Sen. Bob Corker on Niger, tax reform and Trump; What to watch in Dodgers vs Astros World Series; Billy Joel welcomes new daughter Remy Anne.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lt. Radar O'Reilly


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Inside the Pentagon's Mission in Niger,


> Following the deaths of four U.S. soldiers in Niger earlier this month, key Capitol Hill lawmakers said they didn't even know the Pentagon had troops there. So, what's going on? Larry looks for answers with Rep.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Pelicans)


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Alton's Challenge, Part 3


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Oct 24, 2017,


> 2 Republican senators take on Trump; Severe weather hitting both US coasts; Chicago teen gets financial help from officer


----------



## ourwater

*The Middle*, Halloween VIII: Orson Murder Mystery,


> Frankie and Brick investigate a 50 year-old murder.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Late Night With Seth Meyers, Anna Faris, Cole Sprouse, Robert Kirkman,


> Seth welcomes Anna Faris, Cole Sprouse and Robert Kirkman.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Tue, Oct 24, 2017,


> Former Manson Family Member Recalls Falling for Charles Manson; The Deadly Niger Ambush That Killed Four US Soldiers


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Ricky Gervais, Lin-Manuel Miranda, Sabrina Carpenter,


> Jimmy welcomes Ricky Gervais, Lin-Manuel Miranda and musical guest Sabrina Carpenter.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Arsenal of Freedom


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live Tue, Oct 24, 2017,


> Ted Danson; Giancarlo Stanton; Chris Young.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr Jimmy Kimmel Live, Tue, Oct 24, 2017,


> Ted Danson; Giancarlo Stanton; Chris Young.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr Larry King Now, Roma Downey on Religion, Trump, & Spreading Hope,


> Roma Downey opens up about being a woman of deep faith in Hollywood, the lasting impact of 'Touched by an Angel,' & why her husband, Mark Burnett, hasn't released the 'Apprentice' tapes. Plus, Roma on an early encounter with Regis Philbin


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Hook, Line and Sinner


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

PUBG Squads &#128165;Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Squads PC Gameplay&#128165;Playerunknown Battlegrounds Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 37 minutes ago


----------



## Chevy396

House M.D. season 1.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Oct 25, 2017,


> Sen. Flake speaks out on Trump, re-election decision;Teens could face life in prison after rock kills passenger; Amazon launches service that delivers packages inside your home.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: How Insensitive


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Good Behaviour


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Heat)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Clumsy Monkeys and a Tilted Uterus


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Oct 25, 2017,


> Trump responds amidst searing attacks from 2 Republican senators; Clinton campaign, Democrats funded Trump dossier after unknown Republican stepped away; American man tries to save rhinoceroses in South Africa


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Wed, Oct 25, 2017,


> Kenneth Branagh; Haley Bennett; Neel Nanda.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Wed, Oct 25, 2017,


> Blood Horns; Rhino 911 Faces Risks to Save The Lives of Animals in South Africa; Many Private Rhino Farmers Say Dehorning is a No-Brainer to Save Animals


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Mr. Robot - eps3.2_legacy.so


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *ABC Nightline*, Wed, Oct 25, 2017,


> Blood Horns; Rhino 911 Faces Risks to Save The Lives of Animals in South Africa; Many Private Rhino Farmers Say Dehorning is a No-Brainer to Save Animals


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Megyn Kelly, Nathan Fielder, Colton Dunn,


> Seth welcomes Megyn Kelly, Nathan Fielder and Colton Dunn.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Loud as a Whisper


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Jessica Alba, JB Smoove, Kevin Delaney,


> my welcomes Jessica Alba, JB Smoove and Kevin Delaney.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Homeland*, Imminent Risk,


> Carrie gets bad news. Saul makes a plan. Quinn accepts his situation.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Someone to Watch Over Me


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Good Morning America*, Thu, Oct 26, 2017,


> US-bound travelers to face heightened screening; Ashley Judd describes alleged Harvey Weinstein encounter; How to make last-minute Halloween costumes


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Death and All His Friends


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: With You I'm Born Again


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Charlie Rose, Politics; Jennet Conant; Marvin Kalb,


> Robert Costa of The Washington Post. Jennet Conant and her biography of her grandfather, "Man of the Hour: James B. Conant, Warrior Scientist." Marvin Kalb, author of "The Year I Was Peter the Great."


----------



## Toad Licker

Thursday Night Football (Dolphins vs. Ravens)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Politicking with Larry King,


> Has President Trump's public feuds with members of his own party - along with Steve Bannon's "war" on the GOP establishment - claimed the first casualties with surprise retirement announcements from a pair of


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Smokey Taylor and a Deathbed Confession


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Oct 26, 2017,


> Intrigue still surrounds assassination of President John F. Kennedy; 2 teenagers accused of planning attack on classmates and school staffers; Ashley Judd reflects on how she handled alleged Weinstein encounter


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Survival Instinct


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Oct 26, 2017,


> Susan Sarandon; Jeffrey Dean Morgan; Odesza.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Liev Schreiber, Cheryl Hines, Mikey Day,


> Seth welcomes Liev Schreiber, Cheryl Hines and Mikey Day.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Conscience of the King


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Larry King Now, Taran Killam on 'SNL,' Working with Trump, & 'Killing Gunther',


> Actor and comedian Taran Killam joins Larry to discuss his time on 'SNL.' Plus, he dishes on his new film 'Killing Gunther,' which stars Arnold Schwarzenegger, and opens up about his experience play King George III in the Broadway smash 'Hamilton'.


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Oct 27, 2017


> Buzz builds as iPhone X available for preorder; What's next for women who speak out against sexual harassment in the workplace?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Charlie Rose, China; Thomas Friedman,


> Jiayang Fan, staff writer at the New Yorker, and Richard McGregor, former Washington and Beijing bureau chief for the Financial Times. Tom Friedman of The New York Times. His latest book just came out in paperback. It's called, "Thank You for Being Late."


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Shock to the System


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Kelly Ripa, Jim Jeffries, Cole Swindell,


> Jimmy welcomes Kelly Ripa, Jim Jeffries and musical guest Cole Swindell.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Superfreak


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *ABC Nightline*, Thu, Oct 26, 2017,


> Ashley Judd on Deciding to Come Forward with Weinstein Allegations; What It's Like to Go Through a Police Interrogation


----------



## ourwater




----------



## A Void Ant

Jeopardy!

Currently watching: Flat earth live stream


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Fortnite Squads ✅ Fortnite Battle Royale Squad Gameplay ✅ Fortnite PvP Gameplay Battle Royale PC, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live on Oct 25, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hanky Panky


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Supernatural 13 ep 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Creole, Cold Cuts And Crepes


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Figgy Pudding and the Rapture


----------



## ourwater




----------



## funnynihilist

Dark Shadows


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Oct 27, 2017,


> Aid groups work to help the Rohingya minority fleeing attacks by the Myanmar government; Apple's most expensive iPhone ever sells out within minutes; 2 mariners rescued after being adrift in the Pacific for 5 months


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, Oct 27, 2017,


> 911 Call Released in California Mom Sherri Papini's Disappearance; JFK Assassination Investigation Files Released


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*American Restoration*, Restoration Wipe-Out,


> When a 1970s Wet Bike, an early version of a jet-ski, cruises into the shop, the client raises the stakes by offering Rick and Ron a tidy sum if they can ride the restored rig. Can the brothers make it rain or will they wipe out? Also, returning customer Darius brings in an item unlike anything the shop has ever seen: A World War II era bomb.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Superstore*, Grand Re-Opening,


> Back at Cloud 9 for the first time since the tornado, Amy and Jonah awkwardly address their kiss as the employees rush to ready the store during on-going construction when Glenn gets the grand re-opening date wrong. Howie Mandel guest stars.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Denis Leary, 2 Chainz,


> Jimmy welcomes Denis Leary, 2 Chainz and musical guest 2 Chainz ft. Travis Scott.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## JH1983

Stranger Things season two episode five.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Galileo Seven


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Brett's Dead,


> While Mateo and Cheyenne pretend to grieve for a co-worker killed by the tornado to get time off work, Amy worries that Dina's obsession with the store's storm shelter is a cry for help.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Good Morning America*, Sat, Sep 9, 2017,


> Florida Gov. Rick Scott advises residents to evacuate the state; Highways jammed with residents fleeing Florida; Georgia and South Carolina advise residents to evacuate


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Thaw


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Part-Time Hires,


> Jonah gets in Amy's head about her parenting style when her daughter starts working at Cloud 9; Mateo flirts with a construction worker; and Garrett doesn't realize he's getting dumped.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Workplace Bullying,


> Confronted by a robber, Jonah freezes while Dina springs into action. Meanwhile, Glenn struggles to fire Cloud 9's lax security guard, and Amy angles for an invite to trivia night.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Sal's Dead,


> A dead body is found in the drywall, making for an extra-creepy Halloween at Cloud 9, and Amy creates an awkward situation when she messes with Jonah's online dating profile.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sat, Oct 28, 2017,


> Grand jury reportedly approves first criminal charges in Russia investigation; Houston Astros player under fire for apparent racist gesture; New guidelines to help prevent peanut allergies


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Tuvix


----------



## caelle

Stranger things 2. Watched the whole second season yesterday. It was SO good. I'm still feeling emotional about it


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Basics, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

War for the Planet of the Apes [2017]


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Fallen Idol


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Suns vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Forged Resumes and the Recommended Dosage


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Driving Mr. Boondy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, SNL Presents: Halloween,


> Celebrate with Kellywise, David S. Pumpkins, Vincent Price and more.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Good Morning America*, Sun, Oct 29, 2017,


> Russia investigation seeks first charges; NFL Texans players considered walkout over owner's "inmates" comment; Tech CEO surprises girls with homecoming dresses


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bears vs. Saints)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cowboys vs. Redskins)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *ABC This Week*, Sun, Oct 29, 2017,


> One-on-one with Gov. Chris Christie; Guests: Gen. Chris Christie, Adam Schiff, Brenda Lawrence, Tarana Burke, Matthew Dowd, Katie Walsh, Roland Martin, Karen Finney, Brian Kilmeade


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Blow and a Free McMuffin


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

whose line is it anyway uk s09e01 web td, *el3zwy*, Published on Dec 17, 2012


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Steelers vs. Lions)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Steinerz




----------



## Fun Spirit

Good Times.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Damned


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Lockjaw and a Liquid Diet


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Get the Dodge Outta Hell


----------



## lostx00xsoul

*STRANGER THINGS 2*










Thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Good Behaviour 
~ Star Trek Discovery 
~ Grantchester


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Waking Moments


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Van Helsing S01E05, not bad
The Orville S01E07, good funny stuff
You Tube: The Know: Glitch Please #22, nerd time


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Can't Fight Biology


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Almost Grown


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Broncos vs. Chiefs)


----------



## mr hoang

Stranger things season 2

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## HenDoggy

Stranger things season 2 ep 1


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Raptors vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Soapy Eyes and a Clean Slate


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Mon, Oct 30, 2017,


> Ex-Trump campaign manager Paul Manafort indicted in special counsel probe; Kevin Spacey apologizes after sex harassment claim; 'GMA' anchors star in a Halloween fairy tale movie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Outlander 

Berlin Station


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Beck Bennett on 'SNL's' Success, Playing Putin, & Kate McKinnon,


> Saturday Night Live' star Beck Bennett takes Larry behind the scenes of the iconic comedy show, including how he captures the "essence" of Vladimir Putin while impersonating him, what it was like shooting scenes with Trump.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Oct 30, 2017,


> Bombshell indictments for some former members of the Trump campaign team; Kevin Spacey responds to allegations he made sexual advances on a teen actor; Made in America: Dove Tail Bats from Shirley Mills, Maine


----------



## ourwater

measure by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Mon, Oct 30, 2017,


> Trump foreign policy adviser has pleaded guilty, as Manafort, Gates are indicted; 35 Years later: 'Wheel of Fortune' host Vanna White on Pat Sajak, loving her job


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Mon, Oct 30, 2017,


> Guest host Shaquille O'Neal; Mila Kunis; Aisha Tyler.


----------



## ourwater

rentrak-tv-engagement-week-of-dec-30-jan-5-jan2014 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Blake Shelton, Andrea Martin,


> Jimmy welcomes Blake Shelton and Andrea Martin.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Omega Directive


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Heidi Klum, Senator Bernie Sanders, Imagine Dragons,


> Seth welcomes Heidi Klum, Senator Bernie Sanders and Imagine Dragons.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Xanax and a Baby Duck


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Good Morning America*, Tue, Oct 31, 2017,


> Trump's attorney reacts to Russia investigation charges; "GMA" anchors reveal their superhero-themed 2017 Halloween costumes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Slow Night, So Long


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Star Trek Discovery S01E06 
Blue Planet II S01E01


----------



## kiwiblast

Mindhunters on Netflix


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Suddenly


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Trick or Treatment


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Rumor


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Chicken Nuggets and a Triple Homicide


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Mueller Makes First Strike in Russia Probe; What Happens Next?,


> Special Counsel Robert Mueller's Office kicked off the week with two indictments and one guilty plea as part of the Russia probe, but what happens next? Larry examines. Then, who's really in charge of the GOP? Party insiders join Larry with their take.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Free Therapy and a Dead Lady's Yard Sale


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Larry King Now, Andrew Zimmern on Food, Travel, & Addiction,


> 'Bizarre Foods' host and culinary expert Andrew Zimmern opens up about what his travels have taught him about people, his battle with addiction, and why eating well in America has become a class privilege.


----------



## ourwater

*The Middle*, Role of a Lifetime,


> Sue declares herself no longer the family pushover.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Stranger Things S02 E01&02&03


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Jimmy Kimmel Live, Tue, Oct 31, 2017,


> Guest host Dave Grohl; Kristen Bell; Alice Cooper.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Qpid


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Start Me Up


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Don't Deceive Me (Please Don't Go)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Wed, Nov 1, 2017,


> 8 dead after truck plows into people in New York City; Dodgers, Astros head to Game 7 of World Series; Meet the finalists for the 1st Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Edition open casting call


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Late Night With Seth Meyers, Anthony Bourdain, Aya Cash, Todd Barry,


> Seth welcomes Anthony Bourdain, Aya Cash and Todd Barry.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Jazz)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## PandaBearx

Stranger things


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Millie Bobby Brown, Kelly Clarkson,


> Jimmy welcomes Millie Bobby Brown and Kelly Clarkson.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's New Brain


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Mr. Robot - eps3.3_metadata.par2


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nudes and a Six-Day Cleanse


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Nov 01, 2017,


> New York City witnesses deadliest terrorist attack since 9/11; Accused NYC attacker said he was proud of attack: Authorities; NYPD officer ends New York City rampage


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Chris Hemsworth, Lindsey Vonn, Maroon 5 ft. SZA,


> Jimmy welcomes Chris Hemsworth, Lindsey Vonn and musical guest Maroon 5 ft. SZA.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Jimmy Kimmel Live, Wed, Nov 1, 2017,


> Guest host Channing Tatum; Ellen DeGeneres; P!nk.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: In Theory


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Blake Shelton, Robin Thede,


> Seth welcomes Blake Shelton and Robin Thede.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Wed, Nov 1, 2017,


> 2 Americans among 8 killed in NYC truck attack; Teen girls open up about the 'constant pressure' of social media; Houston Astros defeat LA Dodgers to claim World Series title


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Barge of the Dead


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: P.Y.T. (Pretty Young Thing)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Golden Hour


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The M*A*S*H Olympics


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cheeseburger Salad and Jazz


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Thu, Nov 2, 2017,


> Houston Astros claim first World Series title; NYC attack suspect appears to have been influenced by ISIS propaganda; Brad Paisley and Carrie Underwood opened up about the 2017 CMA Awards.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Alec Baldwin, Stranger Things Cast, José Altuve, Elbow,


> Jimmy welcomes Alec Baldwin, Finn Wolfhard, Gaten Matarazzo, Caleb McLaughlin, Noah Schnapp, José Altuve and musical guest Elbow.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Dragon's Teeth


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Nov 2, 2017,


> Guest host Jennifer Lawrence; Kim Kardashian West.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr Larry King Now, Buddy Valastro on baking, business, & loss,


> 'Cake Boss' star Buddy Valastro gives Larry a lesson in baking, takes aim at processed foods in America, and opens up about the recent loss of his mother to ALS.


----------



## IcedOver

The first episode of "The Good Doctor". If I didn't like "Bates Motel" and Freddie Highmore, I probably wouldn't watch this. I have to say that so far I'm not too high on his performance. He has almost the same facial expression throughout, which may be intentional. Then of course the show has your typical, transparent SJW-engineered casting which is becoming so tedious.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## thisismeyo

The Office


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Apple


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Health Fund,


> Amy and Jonah learn just how hard it is to make health care work when they create a new plan for their fellow employees, and Glenn turns to Dina for help with an embarrassing medical condition.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Nov 2, 2017,


> Atlanta hospital blocks a father from donating kidney to toddler son; 3 people shot and killed at a Colorado Walmart; Houston Astros celebrate their 1st World Series Championship


----------



## i suck at life

project runway


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Nov 3, 2017,


> How ISIS is trying to recruit young Americans; How the GOP tax plan could affect average Americans; 'Star Wars' augmented reality game debuts on 'GMA.'


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Grim Reaper


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 



 Politicking with Larry King, NYC Terror Attack: Trump Takes to Twitter to Assign Blame,


> After Tuesday's terror attack in Manhattan, Donald Trump used Twitter to blame a leading Democrat for allowing the suspect into America. Fair? Larry asks GOP Congresswoman Mimi Walters. Then, what to expect from the president's 12 day Asia trip.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Patient 4077


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Rosie O'Donnell, David France,


> Seth welcomes Rosie O'Donnell and David France.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Thu, Nov 2, 2017,


> This school's main entrance requirement is students must be addicts; Three high school students, three different addiction battles


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: From Atlantic To Pacific


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Benito Poppins and a Warm Pumpkin


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Nov 3, 2017,


> Sen. Al Franken on AG Jeff Sessions: 'I don't think he told me the truth'; Significant development in the Harvey Weinstein case; NYC remains strong after deadly truck attack.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Vip3r

Mindhunter


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, Nov 3, 2017,


> A look at how ISIS is recruiting young Americans through the internet; Artist paints 60,000-sq-ft mural by hand in L.A.'s skid row; Houston Astros celebrate World Series win with parade


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Metamorphosis


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Sacred Ground


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sat, Nov 4, 2017,


> At least 7 NFL owners to be deposed in Colin Kaepernick case; No prison time for Bowe Bergdahl; BMW recalls a million vehicles


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Pork Hall Of Fame


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where They're Going to Party!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Ship Happens, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Something Larry This Way Comes


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Rockin' New Orleans


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ epl
~ ufc


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The walking Dead.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Q and the Grey


----------



## Kandice

Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D was the last TV show I watched, but I've watched some SNL skits off youtube after.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Saturday Night Live*, Larry David,


> Larry David hosts Saturday Night Live on November 4, 2017, with musical guest Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Eagles vs. Broncos)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sun, Nov 5, 2017,


> Donna Brazile's tell-all book slams the DNC party; Police heighten New York City Marathon security after deadly truck attack; Taylor Swift's pre-order record sales soar


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Nov 5, 2017,


> One-on-one with former DNC chair Donna Brazile; Guests: Donna Brazile, Preet Bharara, Ken Starr, and Dan Abrams, Mark Meadows, and Peter King.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Chiefs vs. Cowboys)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Hepatitis and Lemon Zest


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Raiders vs. Dolphins)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Dropped Soap and a Big Guy on a Throne


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Bob's Burgers*, Sit Me Baby One More Time,


> After Tina launches a babysitting service, she soon faces internal problems with her business nemesis, Tammy.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mik3

Alias Grace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, Three Directors,


> Peter is fired from his job at the Pawtucket Brewery in the unique styles of three different famous film directors from Hollywood.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: How Bleen Was My Kelly


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*The Simpsons*, Grampy Can Ya Hear Me,


> Grampa Simpson is finally able to hear the various things that people say about him after he receives a new hearing aid.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## LDN

Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Unforgettable


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



Larry King Now, Melissa Rivers on Joan's legacy, Ending 'Fashion Police,' & Kathy Griffin,


> Melissa Rivers shares special tales from her late mother's iconic career, and reveals what she misses most about the beloved comedian. The famed host and producer also weighs in on her family's longstanding friendship with the Trumps.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Blue Planet II S01E02


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: This Is How We Do It


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Good Morning America*, Mon, Nov 6, 2017,


> Hero describes chasing alleged Texas church shooter; Shalane Flanagan reacts to making history at NYC Marathon; Meet the college student whose extra-credit biology rap went viral


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Song Beneath the Song


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Lions vs. Packers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One in Massapequa


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Mashed Potatoes and a Little Nitrous


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Mon, Nov 6, 2017,


> Idris Elba; Brad Paisley and John Fogerty.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: In the Flesh


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Nov 6, 2017,


> Sutherland Springs, Texas: Site of worst mass shooting in state history; New developments in the attack on Sen. Rand Paul; The community in Sutherland Springs, Texas, draws on faith for healing and prayer


----------



## ourwater




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The Orville S01EIcantrememebr,thelatestone


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Ellen Pompeo, John Leguizamo, Jhené Aiko,


> Seth welcomes Ellen Pompeo, John Leguizamo and Jhené Aiko.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Silicon Avatar


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Annie K

The Orville


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Mon, Nov 6, 2017,


> What Happened When a Gunman Opened Fire at Texas Church Killing 26, Including Children; From Small Town Life to Stardom: Luke Bryan on Overcoming Tragedy and His Success; Reflecting on Covering the Texas Church Shooting


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Unaccompanied Minor


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Tue, Nov 7, 2017,


> Air Force error allowed Texas church shooter to buy guns; Exclusive 1st look at Taylor Swift's secret sessions for 'Reputation'; Will Ferrell dishes on his kids' reaction to his 'Daddy's Home 2' kissing scenes


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Free Falling


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Commander Pierce


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Grizzlies vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fun Girl Stuff and Eternal Salvation


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Trump Decries US-Asia Trade Deals, But What Happens if They're Altered?,


> In Japan, President Trump vowed to fix the imbalance he says exists in current U.S.-Asia trade deals, but what happens to markets and economies if he does? Renowned Economist Anthony Chan offers his take, and weighs in on the GOP tax plan.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*The Middle*, The Setup,


> Frankie's mom gets sick and stays with the Hecks.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Masterpiece Society


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Larry King Now, Griffin Dunne on 'I Love Dick,' & His Aunt, Joan Didion,


> Acclaimed actor and director Griffin Dunne unpacks the process of making a documentary about his aunt, Joan Didion, reflects on his famous roots, and discusses his decades-long career in front of and behind the camera.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: New Ground


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Thor: Ragnarok [2017]


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Star Trek *The New Series* E07 I think?  
&


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel Finds Out


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Finds Out


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Celtics)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Billfold Syndrome


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Mr. Robot - eps3.4_runtime-err0r.r00

One of the best episodes of any television show I've ever seen.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Terrorists and Gingerbread


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Ethics


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Blink of an Eye


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Here's to Future Days


----------



## ourwater

172671294 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## harmony4850

Masterchef


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Now or Never


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Cardinals)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Nuggets)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Mozzarella Sticks and a Gay Piano Bar


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Good Morning America, Thu, Nov 9, 2017,



CMAs pay tribute to victims of recent tragedies; GOP tax plan under fire after new analysis; April the giraffe might be pregnant again.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Ashes to Ashes


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

tfa_poster_wide_header-1536x864-959818851016 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Trouble with Tribbles


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Gas


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: B.J. Papa San


----------



## ourwater

2017-03-29_141209 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Spurs)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nets vs. Blazers)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ash vs Evil Dead.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Dropped Soap and a Big Guy on a Throne


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## thistea215

Greenleaf and before that The Fosters


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: A Piece of the Action


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Criminal Minds S13E06


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Blood Fever


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Rise


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Before and After


----------



## ourwater

Screenshot (16) by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Guerilla My Dreams


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Mugging


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Snickerdoodle and a Nip Slip


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: T-R-A-Something-Something Spells Tramp


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

DSC00244 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Colts)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cowboys vs. Falcons)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Peggy and the Pirates


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Saturday Night Live*, Tiffany Haddish,


> Tiffany Haddish hosts Saturday Night Live on November 11, 2017, with musical guest Taylor Swift.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Mercy


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Big Project: The Bite


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: My Little Pony and a Demerol Drip


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Some Guy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Nothing Human


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Loss, Love and Legacy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Put Me In, Coach


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *The Simpsons*, The Old Blue Mayor She Ain't What She Used to Be,


> Marge decides to enter the race to become the next mayor of Springfield as she grows increasingly frustrated with how the local government operates.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Dolphins vs. Panthers)


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, Nov 12, 2017,


> Some NFL players call for an end to Thursday night football after 8 players were injured last week; Prince Charles takes center stage at Britain's Remembrance Day; Best ways to save on holiday shopping


----------



## 0589471

That 70's Show


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Diabetic Lesbians and a Blushing Bride


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Family Guy*, The D in Apartment 23,


> The Griffin family decides to kick Brian out of the house after he posts an offensive tweet online, which soon grows into a viral sensation.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## catcharay

Mindhunters. I love this show.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Billions S02 E10&11&12


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Course: Oblivion


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: I, Borg


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Heart-Shaped Box


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Mon, Nov 13, 2017,


> Aly Raisman alleges abuse by USA Gymnastics doctor; US Virgin Islands try to rebuild after Maria, Irma; 'Mattress Mack' to open up his furniture store to all on Thanksgiving


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Larry King Now, Sheila Nevins on Storytelling, Sex, & Meryl Streep,


> It's a no-holds-barred discussion with Sheila Nevins, as she reflects on her award-studded tenure as president of HBO Documentary Films, the culture of harassment in Hollywood, and why she recently decided to tell her own story.


----------



## funnynihilist

Local news. Same old ****. Murders, robbery, fires, then the weather comes on and confirms that this is a depressing place in November


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath S02E10&11&12


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Suddenly


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

184391528 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Nov 13, 2017,


> accusing Roy Moore of sexual misconduct; America Strong: Nurse on mission to help one man heal


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Too Many Cooks


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 Politicking with Larry King, Why Late-night Host Jim Jefferies Skips the Easy Trump Jokes,


> Jim Jefferies, Comedy Central's late-night political talk show host, tells Larry why he refuses to do the easy jokes about President Trump. Plus, his take on U.S. gun violence, Harvey Weinstein, and why he avoids the internet.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Chandler Crosses the Line


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Nov 9, 2017,


> Josh Hutcherson; Dale Earnhardt Jr.; Dan Auerbach.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Godzilla and a Sprig of Mint


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Mark Wahlberg, Martin McDonagh, Walk the Moon,


> Seth welcomes Mark Wahlberg, Martin McDonagh and Walk the Moon.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Realm of Fear


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Chain of Command, Part 1


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The Apprentice UK S13 E06 & E07


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: If/Then


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: All You Need Is Love


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Evelin N

Prison Break......


Now watching Dexter again.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Good-Bye Radar, Part 2


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Blacklist


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Magic vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Death, Death, Death and a Bucket of Chicken


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Wed, Nov 15, 2017,


> Terry Crews discusses sexual assault allegations against Hollywood executive; Senate GOP adds Obamacare mandate repeal to tax plan; Mickey Mouse celebrates his birthday live on 'GMA'


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Aquiel


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Live Fast and Prosper


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: What Goes Around Came Around


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Jimmy Kimmel Live, Wed, Nov 15, 2017,


> Colin Farrell; Patton Oswalt; Bishop Briggs.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Criminal Minds S13E07 - Love this show. Started watching around S08/09 and binge-watched the sh*t out of it to catch up


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Thu, Nov 16, 2017,


> Roy Moore faces new accusations of sexual misconduct; Terry Crews' story sheds light on why men don't speak out about harassment; Mother, daughter meet for 1st time live on 'GMA,' 30 years after adoption.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Lion Sleeps Tonight


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 *The Middle*, Thanksgiving IX,


> The Hecks' Thanksgiving road trip goes awry.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 







 ABC World News Tonight With David Muir Wed, Nov 15, 2017.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Titans vs. Steelers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Gary Oldman, Gigi Hadid, Darryl Strawberry, Macklemore ft. Dave B and Travis Thompson,


> Jimmy welcomes Gary Oldman, Gigi Hadid, Darryl Strawberry and musical guest Macklemore.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Ron Paul on Gop Tax Bill: Rich Will Benefit, Middle Class Won't,


> Former Rep. Ron Paul (R-Texas) takes on the GOP tax proposal, and tells Larry what it would take to get a yay vote from him. Then, why he gives President Trump high marks for his recent trip to Asia.


 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Suns)


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Jeremy Irons, Rich Eisen, Jessica Ladd,


> Seth welcomes Jeremy Irons, Rich Eisen and Jessica Ladd.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Wed, Nov 15, 2017,


> Terry Crews Details Alleged Sexual Assault by Hollywood Talent Agent; Alessia Cara on Going from Singing on YouTube to Performing on World Tours


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fun Girl Stuff and Eternal Salvation


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Mr. Robot - eps3.5_kill-process.inc


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Nov 16, 2017,


> Sen. Al Franken Apologizes for Questionable Behavior; ABC News investigation finds complaints against rental home giant; Mystery buyer pays record-shattering $450 million for rare Leonardo da Vinci painting


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Haunting of Deck 12


----------



## ourwater

2016-06-07_235402 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Return to Tomorrow


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bottle Fatigue


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lend a Hand


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Spurs)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Nov 16, 2017.


> Tracee Ellis Ross; Frankie Shaw; Manchester Orchestra.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Fri, Nov 17, 2017,


> Speculation mounts about mystery buyer of $450M Leonardo da Vinci painting; One family's story of hardships, triumphs with son who has rare craniofacial disorder.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Larry King Now, Paul Reiser on 'Stranger Things,' Stand-up, & Johnny Carson,


> Paul Reiser is as busy as ever. The award-winning actor-producer-comic discusses returning to stand-up, the long path to get his series about Johnny Carson on the air, and why, for the first time in nearly 20 years, he's open to a 'Mad About You'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Pediatrician


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Beast Mode and Old People Kissing


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Late Night With Seth Meyers, Chris Hayes, Kristin Scott Thomas, Alex Lahey,


> Seth welcomes Chris Hayes, Kristin Scott Thomas and Alex Lahey.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## funnynihilist

Big Bang Theory - they finally worked in a little bit of much needed tension but it's still not enough


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Chance the Rapper, Tim McGraw & Faith Hill,


> Jimmy welcomes Chance the Rapper, Tim McGraw and Faith Hill.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: By Any Other Name


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## wmu'14

Star Wars: Rebels

I wish we could've gotten a mature, Legends-era TV series


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Day of Honor


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Tell It to the Marines


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Jessica Chastain, Timothée Chalamet, Justin Verlander & Kate Upton, A Tribute to Sharon Jones,


> Jimmy welcomes Jessica Chastain, Timothée Chalamet, Justin Verlander & Kate Upton and musical guest a tribute to Sharon Jones.


----------



## Chevy396

Excellent TV.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sat, Nov 18, 2017,


> 9-year-old's 911 call saves school bus driver; 2 cop killers on the loose in 2 separate states; Ongoing search for missing Argentinian submarine


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: No Sweat


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Chicken Trifecta


----------



## Pastelic

Stranger Things 2


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Kings vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Pure Evil and a Free Piece of Cheesecake


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I started watching season one of The Punisher. It's kind of good so far and they don't pull punches with the violence. It kind of has to come with the character I guess. 

I like that it's about 45 minutes per episode, that way I'm not there vegging too long, watching the fictional story of an anti-hero marvel character. I always did like the Idea of the Punisher though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Scientific Method


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Rams vs. Vikings)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Patriots vs. Raiders)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Mercy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sun, Nov 19, 2017,


> Search continues for missing Argentine submarine with 44 crew members onboard; Lena Dunham defends her writer from sexual assault claim; Behind the scenes of the 2017 American Music Awards


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Eagles vs. Cowboys)


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Chance the Rapper,


> Chance the Rapper hosts Saturday Night Live on November 18, 2017, with musical guest Eminem.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Last Judge Standing Tournament, Part 1


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Mahjong Sally and the Ecstasy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Go for the Old


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Juggernaut


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Robot...not bad.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Youtube Glitch Please
Red Dwarf S12E04&05&06 Funny stuff
Motherland S01E04 Funny stuff
The Orville S01E09&10 Pmsl


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Girl with No Name


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Mon, Nov 20, 2017,


> The best moments from the 2017 American Music Awards; Garth Brooks gushes over latest Denzel Washington movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Moment of Truth


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *The Simpsons*, Singin' in the Lane,


> Homer and the guys try helping Moe cheer up by getting their old bowling team back together again, but they soon face a team of arrogant millionaires.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Falcons vs. Seahawks)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Bob's Burgers*, Thanks-hoarding,


> The Belchers reluctantly agree to help Teddy when his family unexpectedly tells him that they will be coming to see him on Thanksgiving.


----------



## ourwater

IMG_0080 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rumor at the Top


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: High-Tops and Brown Jacket


----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, Petey IV,


> Peter decides to write Vladimir Putin after he learns of an alternate ending to the Russian version of a film he enjoys watching


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Bob Harper On His Heart Attack, Carbs, & 'The Biggest Loser',


> Fitness guru Bob Harper gets candid about suffering a heart attack, the depression he suffered thereafter, and his mission to change the way we think about carbs. Plus, 'The Biggest Loser' trainer and host on the fate of season 18.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Berlin Station


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Warhead


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon Bryan Cranston, Stephen Curry, Goldlink ft. Brent Faiyaz and Shy Glizzy,


> Jimmy welcomes Bryan Cranston, Stephen Curry and musical guest GoldLink ft. Brent Faiyaz & Shy Glizzy.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Face of the Enemy


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## SusanStorm

Alias Grace.


----------



## Fall and Fire

Arrow?
Oh no, that new one.

The Good Doctor (By the creator of the bad doctor)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Migration


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Tjb30

I'm obsessed with wentworth prison I love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Flight


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Best of Enemies


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Amy Sedaris, Greta Gerwig, Jessie Reyez,


> Seth welcomes Amy Sedaris, Greta Gerwig and Jessie Reyez.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Arrival* [2016]


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Grill Game


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Activist Shepard Fairey on Finding Hope in Trump Era,


> Street artist Shepard Fairey, who created the iconic Obama 'Hope' poster, tells Larry about the silver lining he's discovered in Donald Trump's presidency. Plus, a look at 'Obey Giant,' the documentary focusing on Fairey's art and political activism.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Espresso Express


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Tue, Nov 21, 2017,


> CBS suspends Charlie Rose amid sexual misconduct allegations; Justice Department sues to block AT&T takeover of Time Warner; Benjamin Bratt says his new film 'celebrates this idea that we all come from somewhere'.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Second Chances


----------



## ourwater




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Occult Crimes S01E01&04


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Debi Mazar on Scorsese, Madonna, & 'Younger',


> Beloved actress Debi Mazar dazzles Larry with stories from her decades-long film and television career, including the time she threw a scale at "Marty" Scorsese's head in 'Goodfellas,' & why she turned down a potential starring role in 'The Sopranos'.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ShySouth

The Flash.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: If Al Had a Hammer


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*The Middle*, Eyes Wide Open,


> Axl visits his old college roommate in Chicago.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Beautiful Doom


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Gwen Stefani, Justin Hartley, Johnny Bananas,


> Jimmy welcomes Gwen Stefani, Justin Hartley and Johnny Bananas.


----------



## maralb




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. 76'ers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Wed, Nov 22, 2017,


> Video shows North Korean defector shot 5 times; The 'Dancing With the Stars' finalists dish on the season finale live on 'GMA'


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Your Retention, Please


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Kings)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Xanax and a Baby Duck


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Mr. Robot - eps3.6_fredrick&tanya.chk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Punisher season 1 ep 4.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Taking the Fifth


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## twitchy666

*Gordon Ramsay's Hotel Hell*

inspiring, invigorating teacher turning around their business making 'em happy

I want to do this for all companies' flailing, badly-designed, poorly performing, dirty, slow databases I've experienced


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Chargers vs. Cowboys)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Officer of the Day


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Nov 23, 2017,


> Parade security tighter than ever in NYC; Black Friday deals and doorbusters in stores only; Simple tips for a stress-free holiday season


----------



## SunshineSam218

South Park


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Giants vs. Redskins)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fancy Crackers and Giant Women


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Pirate, Three Frogs and a Prince


----------



## DSusan

Nanny 911........


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Dagger of the Mind


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Fomorian

The mighty boosh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Liaisons


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Songwriter Steve Dorff on Streisand, Synesthesia, and the Music Industry,


> Acclaimed songwriter Steve Dorff joins Larry and Shawn King to discuss his legendary career working with some of music's best acts, including Whitney Houston, Barbra Streisand, and Willie Nelson!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Baby, It's Cold Outside


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hot Lips and Empty Arms


----------



## Felidae

Balls deep into Criminal Minds. So good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the List


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Jerry Seinfeld, Robert Irwin,


> Jimmy welcomes Jerry Seinfeld and Robert Irwin.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Northeast Feast


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Josh Meyers, Hilary & Larry Meyers,


> Seth welcomes Josh Meyers and Hilary & Larry Meyers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Comfort Food Mash-Up


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Dark Page


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Message in a Bottle


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Promotion Commotion


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: That Darn Kid


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Nov 25, 2017,


> Pre-teen prodigy set to make Carnegie Hall debut; More than 300 killed after mosque terror attack in Egypt; Today may be the day to visit retail stores in person


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Wizards)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Smoked, Grilled And Fried


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Succulent Sandwiches


----------



## Muliosys

Right now I'm watching The Sopranos. Just started season 2. A lot of people who really liked The Wire (probably my favourite show of all time) had it up there as one of their favourites alongside it, so I decided I had to give it a watch. Really enjoying it so far. Funnily enough the scenes with Tony and his therapist have started to make me consider seeing one myself.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Proud To Be Your Bud?


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## hunterjumper11

Stranger Things


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bills vs. Chiefs)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Saints vs. Rams)


----------



## caramelapple23

The latest season of _Criminal Minds_ but omg, they are taking the gruesome level to its pinnacle. I have to stop watching it before I get nightmares.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sun, Nov 26, 2017,


> Police search for man who shot bar manager in her face; How to not overspend for the holidays


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Phone Number


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Fri, Nov 24, 2017,


> Although police originally thought the shooting death of Burke O' Brien would result in a home run case, the murder remains unsolved today.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## llodell88

I half-assedly watched the last few episodes of this kdrama I was watching called Chicago Typewriter. I was getting pretty bored of it.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Max 2: White House Hero [2017]


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Packers vs. Steelers)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The King, The Widow, and Rick


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where They're Up All Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross's Tan


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: One Small Step


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Larry King Now, Ben Feldman on 'Superstore,' Sexual Assault, & Jason Biggs,


> 'Superstore' star Ben Feldman discusses the joys of working on the NBC comedy, how his role on 'Mad Men' changed the course of his career, and why, when it comes to the mounting sexual assault allegations in Hollywood, this is just the beginning.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Walking On a Dream


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Star Trek. The original one. It's pretty good.

Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Bad Blood


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Battlegrounds DOMINATION! &#128293; Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solo & Squads PC Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Started streaming 4 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Knicks)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Say No More


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Fate of the Furious [2017]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Freckled Bananas and a Little Schwinn


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Nov 27, 2017,


> Prince Harry and Meghan Markle Are Engaged; Women speak out about sexual assault at Massage Envy spas; Meet the 12-year-old pianist who performed at Carnegie Hall


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Frontier


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Spirit Folk


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Interface


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Face of Change


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Hard Bargain


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bottoms Up


----------



## Fomorian

South Park


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Jazz)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Tue, Nov 28, 2017,


> Behind Prince Harry's royal proposal to Meghan Markle; Daisy Ridley opens up about 'Star Wars: The Last Jedi'; Single mom who brings holiday spirit to those in need surprised with new car


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: An Ugly Turn


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Politicking with Larry King, Trump OK's Tax Bill Changes to Win Over GOP Holdouts,


> Donald Trump and Senate Republicans have OK'd changes to their tax bill to win over GOP holdouts. Can they get the votes needed to pass tax reform before 2018? Larry examines. Then, 'The Godfather of Trumpmania,' Michael Savage on 'God, Faith &


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Martin Short, Gina Rodriguez, Spoon,


> Jimmy welcomes Martin Short, Gina Rodriguez and musical guest Spoon.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## DSusan

Sick of such questions.......


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Timescape


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Force of Nature


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Transplant Wasteland


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Can't Fight This Feeling


----------



## loneranger

Fox News's Outnumbered


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Identity Crisis


----------



## llodell88

Nirvana in Fire episode 22


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Blackout


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Black Mold and an Old Hot Dog


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Skygrinder

Last complete season of a TV show that I've watched was The Punisher (2017 Marvel/Netflix).

Currently watching Bull, Lethal Weapon, Walking Dead, The Flash. They're all like mid season now.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Lower Decks


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Gambit, Part 1


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## llodell88

nirvana in fire episode 23


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Nov 29, 2017,


> UN, Trump responds to North Korea missile launch; Matt Lauer fired from NBC News; Teen with a rare bone marrow disorder becomes a supermodel for a day


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

SCX_2016-04-24 03-55-02_thumbs by trulietrice, on Flickr, Larry King Now, Holocaust Survivor Dr. Edith Eger on Forgiveness & Auschwitz,


> Renowned psychologist and Holocaust survivor Dr. Edith Eger recounts her time spent at Auschwitz, why she returned to the camp years later, and how she was finally able to find forgiveness. Plus, Dr. Eger on growing nationalism in the US and abroad.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Late Night With Seth Meyers, John Oliver, Rachel Bloom,


> Seth welcomes John Oliver and Rachel Bloom.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Perfect Storm


----------



## ourwater




----------



## 8888

Open Heart Season 1 Episode 5, Lockdown. Here's a preview of season 1.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Wed, Nov 29, 2017,


> James Franco; Octavia Spencer; Brooklynn Prince; BTS.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, John Boyega, Kevin Nealon, GE Fallonventions,


> Jimmy welcomes John Boyega and Kevin Nealon, plus Fallonventions.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Redskins vs. Cowboys)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Match Of The Day
~ Vikings
~ Peaky Blinders


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Cricket and a Hedge Made of Gold


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Attached


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Conscience of the King


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Mama's Cookin'


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Hometown Haunts


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Dec 1, 2017,


> Meghan Markle's teachers recall her 'compassion' for people on the 'margins of society'; Superfans test their 'Star Wars' trivia knowledge live on 'GMA'


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Snap Judgement


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## DSusan

I can't still believe that this most stupid question is still being talk about here. Stop it.....


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Jason Aibot

Stranger Things, Season 2 Finale


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Metaphorical Tunnel


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Larry King Now, Laura Linney on 'Ozark,' Clint Eastwood, & Her Most Difficult Role to Date,


> Laura Linney - one of Hollywood's most celebrated talents - looks back at her many timeless film, television, and theater roles, including 'Mystic River,' and 'John Adams.' The Emmy winner also talks her new hit Netflix series


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Lockjaw and a Liquid Diet


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Politicking with Larry King, Can GOP Leaders Deliver Legislative Win to Trump by End-of-year?,


> Donald Trump badly needs a legislative victory before his year anniversary in office. Larry and guests analyze the president's best chances for a win. Then, a look at America's next move in the nuclear weapons showdown with North Korea.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Penn & Teller's Bull****


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Orville


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Nov 30, 2017,


> Actress Elizabeth Banks ("Pitch Perfect 3"); actor Matt Smith ("The Crown").


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Kumail Nanjiani, Kristaps Porzingis, Miguel,


> Jimmy welcomes Kumail Nanjiani, Kristaps Porzingis and musical guest Miguel.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 



 Late Night With Seth Meyers, Allison Williams, Ben Mendelsohn, Jacob Banks,


> Seth welcomes Allison Williams, Ben Mendelsohn and Jacob Banks.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Galileo Seven


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Unforgettable


----------



## Fomorian

A Louis Theroux documentary


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: One


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Night


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Sat, Dec 2, 2017,


> GOP tax bill passes through the Senate; Michael Flynn takes plea deal with special counsel; Chris Pratt takes on alleged social media impostor


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Frank Jr.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Lonelylilly

I love CSI but criminal minds wins for me


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Queen Latifah, Freddie Highmore, Sam Smith,


> Jimmy welcomes Queen Latifah, Freddie Highmore and musical guest Sam Smith.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Pee Stick and an Asian Raccoon


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## jelota

any hell's kitchen fans? lmao


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Change for a Buck


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr IP Conflict by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Vikings vs. Falcons)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Sun, Dec 3, 2017,


> Trump speaks out on Flynn investigation and tax bill; Parents of missing teen found safe speak out; College football playoff selection


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_2_v_T_k_F_F_u_Q_Y_Y" (no underscores)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Saturday Night Live*, Saoirse Ronan,


> Saoirse Ronan hosts Saturday Night Live on December 2, 2017, with musical guest U2.


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Rams vs. Cardinals)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Monsters


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Eagles vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Oceanic815

The Walking Dead "Time for After"


----------



## loneranger

AFV


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Time for After


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Incredible Italian


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Good Behaviour 
~ Berlin Station
~ The Walking Dead
~ Outlander


----------



## loneranger

Toad Licker said:


> Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Incredible Italian


I love that show, but I feel bad for the host. I feel he's gonna die very soon.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Assault and Batteries


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Ashes to Ashes


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Seal Our Fate


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 



 *Good Morning America*, Mon, Dec 4, 2017,


> U.S. student who accused Italian police officer of sexual assault speaks out; First American baby born to a mother who received transplanted uterus; A look at the cars used in 'Star Wars' at the LA Auto Show.


----------



## Candied Peanuts

friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Everybody's Crying Mercy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*The Simpsons*, Mr. Lisa's Opus,


> In the future, Lisa works on writing her Harvard college application essay by reflecting on how certain disappointing birthdays made her who she is.


----------



## PandaBearx

The 100


----------



## ourwater

IMG_0001 by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Steelers vs. Bengals)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Larry King Now, Anthony Anderson on health, 'black-ish,' and Matt Damon,


> Anthony Anderson reflects on the success of 'black-ish,' gets candid about his journey with - and work to build awareness for - diabetes, and reveals a stunning hidden talent. Plus, Anthony on 'black-ish' spin-off, 'grown-ish.'


----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, Crimes and Meg's Demeanor,


> After Peter persuades Meg to attend a high school party, he feels both concern and delight for her when she starts drinking at the party.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Hypnosis Tape


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Small Nervous Breakdown and a Misplaced Fork


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 Jimmy Kimmel Live, Mon, Dec 4, 2017,


> Chris Pratt; Margot Robbie; Chris Stapleton.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Life Lines


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Masks


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Map Of You


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Two Against One


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Dec 5, 2017,


> Deadly California wildfire forces thousands to flee; Ginger Zee opens up about her struggle with depression in new memoir; James Franco says it was 'bizarre' staying in character to direct and act in 'Disaster Artist'


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Heroes


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Time to SLAY! &#128308; Playerunknown's Battlegrounds Solo & Duos PC Gameplay, *ONE_shot_GURL*, Streamed live on Nov 30, 2017


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Wizards vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## llodell88

nirvana in fire episode 29


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Six Thousand Bootleg T-Shirts and a Prada Handbag


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Journey's End


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Pre-emptive Strike


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Man on the Moon


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Why GOP's Tax Bill Could Be a Boon for Democrats,


> Passage of the GOP tax bill could wind up helping the Democratic Party more than Republicans. Larry examines the reasons why with Pres. Obama's former deputy labor secretary and former Rep. David Jolly (R-FL). Plus, the latest on the Russia probe.


----------



## llodell88

nirvana in fire ep 33


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Take it Back


----------



## ourwater

*The Middle*, The 200th,


> Orson is named one of Indiana's most livable cities.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hey, Look Me Over


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Big Sur and Strawberry Lube


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Mr. Robot - eps3.7_dont-delete-me.ko


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Mr. Robot - eps3.8_stage3.torrent


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Dec 6, 2017,


> Ex-Trump official campaigns with Roy Moore; Netflix fires Danny Masterson amid sexual assault allegations; Rigorous diet can put type 2 diabetes into remission, study finds.


----------



## Oceanic815

Curb Your Enthusiasm "Foisted!"


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Datalore


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Initiations


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel Smokes


----------



## thenewwave1111

house of cards


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Big Break


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Saints vs. Falcons)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Wed, Dec 6, 2017,


> Neil Patrick Harris; Vanessa Kirby; Jules Sylvester.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Thu, Dec 7, 2017,


> Growing list of senators call on Al Franken to resign in wake of sexual misconduct scandal; Man accused of encouraging terror plot against Prince George; Jimmy Kimmel's wife: 'I want to be the one to tell Billy what his dad did for him


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Jazz)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cornflakes and the Hair of Three Men


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Orville
~ Mad Men


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Politicking with Larry King, Alan Dershowitz shatters Trump critics' hopes for 'obstruction' case


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Persistence of Vision


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Court-Martial


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Sintuliite

Survivor. I'm addicted.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Ross's Denial


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Phoebe Runs


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Spurs)


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Knockout Burger Joints


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Dec 8, 2017,


> Tampa shooting suspect's parents risk jail; Flu season is off to an early start this year, CDC says; Luke Bryan unveils New York's Opry City Stage, talks holidays with his family


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Corned Beef and Handcuffs


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Christmas Eve,


> On Christmas Eve, Amy goes out of her way to prove she can let loose; Garrett and Jonah fight while playing Santa and his elf; and Glenn pulls out all the stops to show Mateo some holiday magic.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Jim Belushi on Woody Allen, 'Twin Peaks,' & Tupac,


> Jim Belushi - who's capping off a momentous year with roles in Woody Allen and David Lynch projects - opens up about initially being passed on for 'Wonder Wheel,' his mysterious audition process for 'Twin Peaks,' and being mistaken for Bill Murray.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Dec 7, 2017,


> Melissa McCarthy; Octavia Spencer; Dave Franco.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Devil in the Dark


----------



## Scaptain

Future Man


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Infinite Regress


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Chandler Can't Cry


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## bellshah

Something on Youtube about plants that help ants who in turn help them survive. I'm terrible at describing these things.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Dec 9, 2017


> 6 California wildfires burn out of control; Court upholds Brendan Dassey's conviction; Holiday decorating tips for your home


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Dates a Student


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Dark Frontier, Part 1


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Blazers)


----------



## Lonelylilly

riverdale!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Osiris Child [2016]


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Service


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Dial "B" for Virgin


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cowboys vs. Giants)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Jaguars)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Terrorists and Gingerbread


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Saturday Night Live*, James Franco,


> James Franco hosts Saturday Night Live on December 9, 2017, with musical guest SZA.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunday Night Football (Ravens vs. Steelers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Big Project: The Pilots


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Sun, Dec 10, 2017,


> Snowstorm hit the South and Northeast; Mississippi flag protested at museum opening; On the red carpet for the premiere of the 'The Last Jedi'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## whitewestie

Roseanne rerun on TV, now

Sent from my T752 using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fireballs and Bullet Holes


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: How It's Gotta Be


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Critical Care


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: You be Illin'


----------



## Loosh

Pardon The Interruption.


----------



## ourwater

*The Simpsons*, Gone Boy,


> When Bart suddenly disappears, the town organizes a search party in the hopes of finding him.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Go It Alone


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Bob's Burgers*, Bleakening,


> Linda hopes to add some extra cheer around the neighborhood by hosting a party at the restaurant.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Larry King Now, Ed Helms on 'Fake News,' 'The Office,' and Politicians,


> Actor and comedian Ed Helms previews his new Comedy Central special 'The Fake News with Ted Nelms,' talks Trump and other politicians, and looks back at his past fan favorite roles in 'The Office' and 'The Hangover.'


----------



## darlieq

Mindhunter.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Radar's Report


----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, Don't Be a Dickens at Christmas,


> Peter is visited by the ghosts of Christmas past, present and future when he loses his Christmas spirit, which takes him on a special trip around Quahog.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Dec 11, 2017,


> Golden Globe nominations come on heels of #MeToo; Explosive detonates below NYC transit hub in 'attempted terrorist attack'; 5 years after tragedy, family members of Sandy Hook shooting victims work for change


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Hugh Jackman, Luke Bryan,


> Jimmy welcomes Hugh Jackman and Luke Bryan.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sonograms and Tube Tops


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## anxietyconquerer

Arrested Development - nothing like laughter therapy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Shattered


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: When the Bough Breaks


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Change of Heart


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Zendaya, Billy Crudup, Big Sean and Metro Boomin,


> Jimmy welcomes Zendaya, Billy Crudup and musical guest Big Sean and Metro Boomin.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Tue, Dec 12, 2017,


> NYC terror suspect cites ISIS as an inspiration; Roy Moore urges accusers to 'tell the truth' at final rally; Boy behind viral anti-bullying video says he's amazed by support.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Everything I Try to Do, Nothing Seems to Turn Out Right


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Mon, Dec 11, 2017,


> Jack Black; ESPN Game Day Team; Walk the Moon.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Politicking with Larry King, Report: Mueller Focusing on What Trump Knew and When Before Firing Flynn,


> Robert Mueller is reportedly focusing on The White House's timeline for firing former National Security Adviser Michael Flynn, including what the president knew, and when. Then, Larry examines the controversy over shrinking "Bears Ears" National Monument.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Feel the Burn


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Catheter and a Dipsy-Doodle


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

SDIM1550 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Good Behaviour 
~ Huddersfield vs Chelsea


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Skin of Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Arsenal of Freedom


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Patient Zero and the Chocolate Fountain


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## hypestyle

CNN news


----------



## ourwater

*The Middle*, The Christmas Miracle,


> Axl skips out on church after questioning his faith.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Eliza Coupe on 'Future Man,' Seth Rogen, & hockey,


> Eliza Coupe explores why playing Tiger on Seth Rogen's 'Future Man' has been a dream come true, the roles she won't take, and cements her cool-girl status with the reveal that she grew up playing on an all-boys hockey team.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Thigh Gap and a Rack of Lamb


----------



## ourwater

2011-05-06_214538 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

2011-05-14_093152 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Pacers)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 



 



 *Good Morning America*, Wed, Dec 13, 2017,


> Jones wins Ala. Senate race in seismic Democratic victory; FBI agent repeatedly called Trump 'an idiot'; 'GMA' ugly holiday sweater challenge: Who wore it best?


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 



 Larry King Now, Eliza Coupe on 'Future Man,' Seth Rogen, & hockey,


> Eliza Coupe explores why playing Tiger on Seth Rogen's 'Future Man' has been a dream come true, the roles she won't take, and cements her cool-girl status with the reveal that she grew up playing on an all-boys hockey team.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Phoebe Hates PBS


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Seth Rogen, Jenna Coleman, Clean Bandit and Julia Michaels,


> Seth welcomes Seth Rogen, Jenna Coleman and Clean Bandit and Julia Michaels.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Broken Dreams and Blocked Arteries


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Tue, Dec 12, 2017,


> Dwayne Johnson; Guillermo del Toro; G-Eazy ft. Halsey.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Match Of The Day
~ Knightfall
~ Vikings
~ Peaky Blinders


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## whitewestie

Watching FAMILY GUY, now

Sent from my T752 using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Cascades

Mr Robot. Anyone who hasn't watched this, this is one show I recommend. What a show !


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Schizoid Man


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Cold Fire


----------



## Scarecrow4774

Watched Survivor with my family.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The First Cut Is the Deepest


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: No Man's Land


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Thursday Night Football (Broncos vs. Colts)


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Michael Shannon, Alison Brie, Jaboukie Young-White,


> Jimmy welcomes Michael Shannon, Alison Brie and Jaboukie Young-White.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Chandler in a Box


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Figgy Pudding and the Rapture


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## HenDoggy

The Handmaids tale


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Politicking with Larry King Republicans Step up Attacks on Mueller and Russia Probe, 






> Politicking with Larry King, Republicans Step up Attacks on Mueller and Russia Probe


 Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Dec 14, 2017,


> Will Smith; Pharrell Williams; N.E.R.D.


 The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Kevin Hart, Hailee Steinfeld, Hailee Steinfeld & Alesso ft. watt,


> Jimmy welcomes Kevin Hart and Hailee Steinfeld.


 Late Night With Seth Meyers, Sarah Paulson, Judd Apatow, Grant Morrison,


> Seth welcomes Sarah Paulson, Judd Apatow and Grant Morrison.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Meld


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The City on the Edge of Forever


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Thu, Dec 14, 2017,


> Walt Disney Co. to acquire parts of 21st Century Fox Inc; Former "Apprentice" contestant Omarosa Manigault Newman told "GMA" of her tenure in the White House: "I have seen things that have made me uncomfortable."; 'Big Little Lies' star on group texting.


----------



## twitchy666

*Snooker for weeks!!*

all countries

proper humbug entertainment

wish I could play like that


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 Larry King Now, The State of Hate in America,


> In the wake of a recent FBI report showing that U.S.-based hate crimes reached a 5-year high in 2016, Larry welcomes an esteemed panel of experts and educators to discuss the state of hate in America.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Emma Cries


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 Late Night With Seth Meyers, Laura Dern, Fergie,


> Seth welcomes Laura Dern and Fergie.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Sharks


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Dec 15, 2017,


> Dustin Hoffman faces new allegations of sexual misconduct; Former NFL star claims he's living with CTE; Christmas cookie baking tips from 'GMA' viewers


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Forged Resumes and the Recommended Dosage


----------



## Kevin001

Sports Center


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Apple


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Fight


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_312130988 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## SunshineSam218

Dark Netflix Series


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Phone Number


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Phoebe's Rats


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 



*Good Morning America*, Sat, Dec 16, 2017,


> 'The Last Jedi' is a force to be reckoned with at the box office; Get your kids in the giving spirit; Things you need to know before adopting a family pet


----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Magic)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon,


> Benicio Del Toro, Ruby Rose, Tarik Trotter a.k.a. Black Thought, Michael McDonald


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Kimchi and a Monkey Playing Harmonica


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Archer456

Stranger Things


----------



## Archer456

Mr Robot


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Archer456

Good doctor


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Archer456

Fearless


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mellon Collie

Man, reading those 2007 posts takes me way back, lol.

Last I watched was "The Sinner". It's a short (8 episodes) show about your normal American mum, but suddenly she... You'll have to watch it! It's really mysterious until the very end, it's a great journey though.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

mickey-mouse-5 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Saturday Night Live*, Kevin Hart,


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Warhead


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Jets vs. Saints)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Rams vs. Seahawks)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: If Al Had a Hammer


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## rj2060

Dennis the mennis


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Friendship One


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Peggy


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: House Arrest


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Mon, Dec 18, 2017,


> Power Finally Restored at Atlanta Airport After Blackout Grounded Over 1,500 Flights; Tavis Smiley fires back at sexual harassment allegations: 'PBS made a huge mistake'; Details about Pentagon's secret UFO hunters


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Monday Night Football (Falcons vs. Buccaneers)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: High-Tops and Brown Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Homestead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Is Fine


----------



## Pokabu72

*That 70's Show*


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Home Study


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Springtime


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Check-Up


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Anna Kendrick, Rhett & Link, Randy Newman,


> Jimmy welcomes Anna Kendrick, Rhett & Link and musical guest Randy Newman.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Good Morning America*, Tue, Dec 19, 2017,


> At least 3 dead after Amtrak train derails; Sarah Palin's son arrested on assault, burglary charges; The biggest obsessions of 2017.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Late Night With Seth Meyers, Kenny Chesney, Aaron Sorkin,


> Seth welcomes Kenny Chesney and Aaron Sorkin.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Three Smiles and an Unpainted Ceiling


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Good Behaviour


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Jeffrey7229

*TV*

Right now I am watching Ripper Street on Netflix. It is good. Just finished watching Godless which was also good and also on Netflix. I watch TV at most a couple of hours a night. I am restless and then to have a hard time just sitting.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Larry King Now, Katt Williams on His Comedic Style, 'Father Figures,' & Trump,


> Actor & comedian Katt Williams talks his unique brand of comedy, what to expect from his upcoming Netflix stand-up special, and his experience working with Owen Wilson & Ed Helms in the film 'Father Figures.'


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Waffles for the Win


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Joey Speaks French


----------



## Chevy396

Two and a half men might be the best TV comedy in history. The first comedy to have a laugh track when it's actually funny.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Bring the Pain


----------



## mysticpanda

Outcast


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Something to Talk About


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Dec 20, 2017,


> Experts warn of holiday shipping scams; 'GMA' looks back at biggest stories of 2017


----------



## Chevy396

solutionx said:


> Two and a half men might be the best TV comedy in history. The first comedy to have a laugh track when it's actually funny.


I meant when it was still Charlie Sheen.


----------



## anxietyconquerer

Arrested Development - Love that show. Nothing like laughter therapy


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Rebel Wilson, Paul Reiser, Gwen Stefani,


> Jimmy welcomes Rebel Wilson, Paul Reiser and musical guest Gwen Stefani.


----------



## Cheezy

The office <--------- lol

El chapo 

the blacklist


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: A Full Rich Day


----------



## nightieowl

The Office


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Seth MacFarlane, Karlie Kloss,


> Seth welcomes Seth MacFarlane and Karlie Kloss.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sword Fights and a Dominican Shortstop


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America: Symon vs. Hearst


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Christoph Waltz, Beanie Feldstein, Cardi B, Erykah Badu,


> Jimmy welcomes Christoph Waltz, Beanie Feldstein, Cardi B and musical guest Erykah Badu.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr Rated_pg 



 



 trulietrice, on Flickr, Politicking with Larry King, What Roy Moore's defeat means for Steve Bannon,


> Steve Bannon's stock as a strategist plummeted after Roy Moore's stunning defeat in Alabama. So, is he done advising campaigns or can he recover and resume his "war" on the GOP establishment? Breitbart News insider Joel Pollack joins Larry with his take.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Thumb


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Beauty and the Feast


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Dec 21, 2017


> 'Deliberate' car ramming injures 19 in Australia; Last-minute Christmas shopping tips; Long-lost brothers who found each other at same college speak out: 'I was in disbelief'


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Knicks)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 Late Night With Seth Meyers, Ansel Elgort, Martha Stewart, Nico de Soto


> Seth welcomes Ansel Elgort, Martha Stewart and Nico de Soto.[/quote[


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Curious George and the Big Red Nightmare


----------



## discoveryother




----------



## Kevin001

SC


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Tortellini Trials


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Girl from Poughkeepsie


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Monica's Boots


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Price of Tomato Juice


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: From Pied to Fried


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Mom's Kitchen


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Dec 22, 2017,


> Apple hit with lawsuit after saying it slows down older iPhone models; Christmas could be a boon to movie industry; Whoopi Goldberg hosts a holiday party for 50 foster kids


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

I is being stalked by trulietrice, on Flickr, The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Anderson Cooper and Andy Cohen, Issa Rae, DRAM ft. BigBabyMom,


> Jimmy welcomes Anderson Cooper and Andy Cohen, Issa Rae and musical guest DRAM ft. BigBabyMom.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Politicking with Larry King, Will the GOP's tax bill victory be a boon for Democrats later?


> The GOP scored a big win with their tax bill, but will it cost them control of Congress next year? Larry talks with former Rep. Chris Shays (R-CT) and former Obama insider Chris Lu. Then, a look at Donald Trump's newly unveiled National Security Strategy.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, John Cho on 'Star Trek,' Quentin Tarantino, & diversity in Hollywood,


> In a return 'Larry King Now' appearance, fan favorite actor John Cho discusses his leading role in the new indie film 'Columbus,' the highly anticipated next installment of 'Star Trek,' and the state of diversity in Hollywood.


----------



## bigpunged2020

Riverdale


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Rebel Wilson, Senator- Elect Doug Jones,


> Seth welcomes Rebel Wilson and Senator- Elect Doug Jones.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Commemorative Coin and a Misshapen Head


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Man v. Food: New Orleans, LA


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Guy's Disney Holiday


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Routine


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Vikings vs. Packers)


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Dec 23, 2017,


> Mariah Carey gets second-chance New Year's performance; FBI arrests California man for alleged Christmas terror plot; Christmas weekend travel troubles across the country


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sick Popes and a Red Ferrari


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

May_26_2008_084939_Through_tires_playground_04-2004 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Me and my girlfriend have been binge watching Comedy Bang Bang together, it's a hilarious show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Guess Who's Coming to Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner?


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Rams vs. Titans)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Seahawks vs. Cowboys)


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Tennessee Holiday Traditions


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef Showdown: Battle Meaty Matchup


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Meaty Masterpieces


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sun, Dec 24, 2017,


> Find out when Santa Clause is coming to your town; Protect yourself from flu and illness this season; Meghan Markle's holiday with the royals


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Dec 24, 2017,


> Will GOP tax plan help or hurt GOP in 2018? Guests: Jeff Flake, Charlie Dent, Cokie Roberts, Rich Lowry, Eugene Scott and Margaret Talev.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Scaptain

Godless


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: I Can't Believe It's Butter


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Longjohn Flap


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Steelers vs. Texans)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Wizards vs. Celtics)


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Stranger Things S02
Red Dwarf S04-S09
Wolf Creek S02 (and I'm saving the last episode for another day)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Raiders vs. Eagles)


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Dec 25, 2017,


> 12-year-old helps bring Christmas to kids in the hospital; Cardinal Timothy Dolan reflects on the meaning of Christmas; Behind the scenes of 'Elf: The Musical' on Broadway.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Lakers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Fridge


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Jeffrey7229

*Last TV show watched*

I am currently watching Ripper Street. It is about police in London in the White Chapel area in the late 1800's. It is on Netflix. It's interesting.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Monday night Football: Raiders vs. Eagles.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fun Girl Stuff and Eternal Salvation


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Stoned Guy


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Safe Word and a Rib Eye


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Black Mold and an Old Hot Dog


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Post Op


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Flavor Savor


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Amped for Ramps


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 *Good Morning America*, Tue, Dec 26, 2017,


> NFL changes concussion protocol after controversial calls this season; Holiday returns and where to get the best deals today; Former Miss America speaks out after leaders resign over derogatory emails


----------



## Esugi78

Big Bang Theory... the cast are so much older now, can't believe it's been 11 years. But it's still geekily delightful, and quirky, and funny. I just love them


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Peggy and the Pirates


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel Finds Out


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: It's the End of the World


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Yesterday


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Bus


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sawdust and Brisket


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sawdust and Brisket


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Rascals


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Band-Aid Covers the Bullet Hole


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Superstition


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Horny-Goggles and a Catered Intervention


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Birthright, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Journey to Babel


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Soldier of the Month


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## thinkr

Mr Robot.....invader zim


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Price of Tomato Juice


----------



## ourwater




----------



## anxietyconquerer

Friends - Netflix lol


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Evaluating Trump's economic policies,


> Will all Americans benefit from Donald Trump's economic policies or just a few select groups? Larry talks with Robert Nardelli, former CEO of Chrysler Corporation and The Home Depot.


----------



## Solomoon

Twice Upon A Time - Doctor Who


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Fri, Dec 29, 2017,


> 12 dead in massive New York City apartment fire; Singer speaks out on Corey Lewandowski sexual assault allegation; The best natural hangover cures


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: BBQ Road Show


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Old Faces, New Places


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Kreplach and a Tiny Tush


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Obsession


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Resolutions


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Metaphorical Tunnel


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Giant Poking Device


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Hawks)


----------



## Solomoon

All Will Be Judged - Gotham


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Quaaludes and Crackerjack


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Dec 30, 2017,


> aying goodbye to 2017 with 'Good Riddance Day'; Police say innocent man was shot after hoax call; 'Familial DNA' leads to cold-case arrest


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Guardians of the Galaxy [2014]


----------



## Evelin N

Startup


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 [2017]


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: False Profits


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Bears vs. Vikings)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Football (Cardinals vs. Seahawks)


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Brunch Battle


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef Showdown: Battle Bar Food


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Real-Deal Diners


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sticky Hands and a Walk on the Wild Side


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

done by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Hood, The Bud and the Kelly, Part 2


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_312130988 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Stockholm


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: North Carolina


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Our Finest Hour, Part 1


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Wren611

Mrs Brown's Boys. (Just started watching Robot Wars though.)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TheLogicalKnell

Marvel's Runaways on Hulu.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Bulls)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cinderella and a Drunk MacGyver


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cornflakes and the Hair of Three Men


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Jan 1, 2018,


> Health and wellness tips to kick off the new year; Top 5 financial tips to start the year out right; The most anticipated movies of 2018


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Dec 31, 2017


> US closer to 'nuclear war with North Korea' than ever before: Former Joint Chiefs head; Guests: Mike Mullen, Matthew Dowd, Perry Bacon Jr, Mary Jordan, Susan Page, Brad Garrett, Ray Kelly


----------



## DLike

Billions - I like it a lot!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*FOX News Sunday*, Sun, Dec 31, 2017


> This New Year's Eve on "FOX News Sunday" Dana Perino hosts a Sunday Panel with Bruce Mehlman, Mo Elleithee, Marie Harf, Michael Needham.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Donor


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Cavaliers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Cake


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nazi Zombies and a Two-Hundred-Pound Baby


----------



## bewareofyou

The Wonder Years


----------



## Wenz

hunter x hunter.
i gotta get back to it! barely past ep. 1 hahaha.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 *Good Morning America*, Tue, Jan 2, 2018,


> New Bachelor speaks out after season premiere; 'SpongeBob SquarePants' stars perform live on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

2011-06-02_154448 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Defector


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: A Matter of Perspective


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Am a Tree


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Jimmy Kimmel Live *, Tue, Jan 2, 2018


> David Duchovny; Arie Luyendyk Jr.; Dusty Slay.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Time Has Come Today


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Sight, Out of Mind


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Hank Scorpio




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Lakers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Beast Mode and Old People Kissing


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 Larry King Now, Lena Waithe on 'Master of None,' 'The Chi,' & Making History,


> The writer-actor-producer discusses the importance of getting her hometown right on her show, 'The Chi,' how winning a writing Emmy changed her career, and - with fewer than five acting credits - nabbing a role in Steven Spielberg's 'Ready Player One.'


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## quietRiot10

Big Bang Theory: The Date Night Variable


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *The Middle*, New Year's Revelations,


> Sue admits to kissing a guy at the Christmas party.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Tin Man


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Wed, Jan 3, 2018,


> Consumers expected to break record on 'National Returns Day'; 'Grown-ish' star Yara Shahidi talks new show and similarities to her real life; Health tips to safely participate in Dry January


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Thaw


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sometimes a Fantasy


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Oh, The Guilt


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Princess Consuela


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Teenage Vampires and A White Russian


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Who Watches the Watchers


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Ultimate Computer


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Everybody Finds Out


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Girl Who Hits Joey


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Superstore*, Viral Video,


> Amy is perplexed by Kelly's popularity on social media; Dina and Cheyenne discover a mutual affinity for work gossip; and Mateo doubles down on a lie when Glenn confronts him.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: An Eye for a Tooth


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 *Good Morning America*, Fri, Jan 5, 2018


> East braces for dangerous temperatures after nor'easter; Sean Spicer reacts to details in Trump tell-all; How to spark a match on dating apps' hottest day of the year


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Cricket and a Hedge Made of Gold


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 



 Politicking with Larry King, Who blinks first on DACA?,


> The Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals act's fate is a sticking point for both parties to agree on a funding bill for the U.S. government. So, what happens next? Larry takes a look with former congressmen


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Enterprise Incident


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Good-Bye Radar, Part 1


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

Toad Licker said:


> M*A*S*H: Good-Bye Radar, Part 1


I love M*A*S*H*


----------



## Toad Licker

^Me too. 

NFL Playoffs (Titans vs. Chiefs)


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Fri, Jan 5, 2018,


> Armie Hammer; Jason Clarke; THEY.


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Big Gamble


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Fri, Jan 5, 2018,


> East braces for dangerous temperatures after nor'easter; Sean Spicer reacts to details in Trump tell-all; How to spark a match on dating apps' hottest day of the year


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Falcons vs. Rams)


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Old Faces, New Places


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: High-Tops and Brown Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Alice


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Bills vs. Jaguars)


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Panthers vs. Saints)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, Jan 7, 2018,


> JFK airport struggles to resolve flight backlog after Northeast snowstorm; #MeToo movement will take center stage at the Golden Globes; Georgia Bulldogs to face off against Alabama Crimson Tide


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Quaaludes and Crackerjack


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Fever Dream

Space, Above and Beyond: Sugar Dirt


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where No One Proposes


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## humblebee

Black Mirror


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## sdm92

Mindhunter


----------



## dawnal

Shameless


----------



## dawnal

Mindhunter..that is on right now.


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Can It Really Be This Bad?


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sword Fights and a Dominican Shortstop


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Chevy396

Knight Rider (1984) - I want to install Kit in my truck. I wonder if anyone sells him.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

IMG_3908 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*The Simpsons*, Haw-Haw Land,


> While the Simpson family attends a STEM conference, Lisa becomes attracted to a pianist and Bart learns about his natural talent for chemistry.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Have You Driven a Ford Lately?


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Phage


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Let the Angels Commit


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Staring at the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lend a Hand


----------



## Toad Licker

Futurama: Overclock Wise


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Curious George and the Big Red Nightmare


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

Farscape!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Jerry O'Connell on Family, Success, & Kelly Ripa,


> Jerry O'Connell is all smiles as he discusses his family, his latest projects, and how he maintains his grounding after decades in Hollywood. Plus, the actor on almost nabbing the co-hosting gig with Kelly Ripa.


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Jan 8, 2018


> 'Me Too' movement takes center stage at Golden Globes; Behind the scenes at the College National Football Championship; Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez bring hope and relief to storm-ravaged Puerto Rico.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: State of Flux


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Suddenly Human


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: From a Whisper to a Scream


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Six Days, Part 1


----------



## artemis151

The Crown


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Famed Photographer and Interviewer Sam Jones,


> Acclaimed photographer, interviewer, and filmmaker Sam Jones discusses the unique style of his talk show 'Off Camera with Sam Jones,' his most challenging photography subjects - including President Obama - and the documentary he'd like to one day make


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, Boy (Dog) Meets Girl (Dog),


> Brian becomes attracted to a female show dog he met at the vet's office and decides to enter a show dog competition in the hopes of breeding with her.


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Taraji P. Henson, Michael Che, Sofi Tukker,


> Jimmy welcomes Taraji P. Henson, Michael Che and musical guest Sofi Tukker.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Boob Job


----------



## ourwater

Meryl Streep; Jason Ritter; Blake Shelton. 



 Jimmy Kimmel Live, Mon, Jan 8, 2018,


> Meryl Streep; Jason Ritter; Blake Shelton.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*Tue, Jan 9, 2018,


> Alabama beats Georgia in overtime for national title; Tonya Harding says she was afraid after 1994 attack; Taraji P. Henson says she is "really proud" of upcoming film "Proud Mary"


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Xanax and a Baby Duck


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Wounded


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Devil's Due


----------



## maralb

Frontier - netflix


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Great Expectations


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Walk on Water


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Rockets)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## arntran

Black Mirror


----------



## arntran

Actually when I think of it last actual show I watched was an episode of It's always Sunny in Philadephia yesterday. But before it I watched whole season of Black Mirror. 2 great shows.


----------



## rossoneri22

black mirror the white Christmas episode , its one of best episodes I saw in the show .


----------



## arntran

rossoneri22 said:


> black mirror the white Christmas episode , its one of best episodes I saw in the show .


 Yep, but basically almost all of them are great and very thought provoking. I think the weakest one in the whole series is Waldo moment, but even that episode had its moments (no pun intended). It kind of works as today's parallel to Trump presidency. My fav episode has to be Shut up and Dance though.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Rob Riggle on '12 Strong,' John Oliver, & the NFL Playoffs,


> Funnyman Rob Riggle opens up about his transition into more serious film roles, including Col. Max Bowers in the new war drama '12 Strong.' The actor also looks back at his time sharing an office with John Oliver on 'The Daily Show'.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Dream


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Jan 10, 2018,


> Rescuers search for 2 dozen missing in Southern California mudslides; Tonya Harding reflects on her history-making jump; Serena Williams opens up about medical scare after giving birth to baby girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Freckled Bananas and a Little Schwinn


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*The Middle*, The Other Man,


> Axl bonds with Mike, leaving Frankie feeling ignored.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## sabbath9

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Nth Degree


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Warlord


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Saoirse Ronan, Timothée Chalamet, Camila Cabello,


> Jimmy welcomes Saoirse Ronan, Timothée Chalamet and musical guest Camila Cabello.


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Jan 11, 2018,


> Teacher who had heart attack inspires 1,300 colleagues to try 10-day plant-based diet; Twin sisters, separated at birth and reunited on 'GMA,' reflect on year of sisterhood


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Drowning on Dry Land


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Scars and Souvenirs


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Fade Out, Fade in, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Night Swimmin' and an English Muffin


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Coda


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: For the World is Hollow, and I Have Touched the Sky


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

2017-03-29_141209 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Terrorists and Gingerbread


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## funnynihilist

Mom. The latest ep. The blonde girl slept with this young dude from college while dating this old rich dude long distance and not telling the old dude about it.
Everyone acted like it's was fine n' dandy because she was just having her fun.
The rich dudes brother actually thought it was funny.
The show has kinda turned into a cuckfest, but then most of tv is now. 
They aren't even subtle about it anymore.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Pirate, Three Frogs and a Prince


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Golden Globes Party,


> When everything that can go wrong at Amy's Golden Globes party does go wrong, Dina makes the ultimate sacrifice to prove the party is not a total bust.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr ASHL W276-10 ELLENTON by trulietrice, on Flickr, Good Morning America[/b], Fri, Jan 12, 2018,


> How well does the iPhone X withstand a fall?; Camila Cabello performs 'Never Be the Same' live on 'GMA'


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Pelicans)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## AntisocialLoner

The Big Bang Theory, and I think the show keeps getting less funny no matter how many times I give it chance.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## funnynihilist

ourwater said:


> *Superstore*, Golden Globes Party,


Just watched it. Funny as always!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Suns)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Roast Chicken and a Funny Story


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## 0589471

Dateline, unfortunately. My mom had it on and I just sat there getting sucked in.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 *The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon*, Sam Rockwell, Tig Notaro, Alan Walker ft. Noah Cyrus,


> Jimmy welcomes Sam Rockwell, Tig Notaro and musical guest Alan Walker ft. Noah Cyrus.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now,


> Garrett Hedlund on 'Mudbound,' Soderbergh, & Farming


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

IMG_0178 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Court halts Trump's DACA plan; What happens next?,


> A federal judge temporarily blocked Donald Trump's plan to end the Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals program. So, what happens now? And, will a spate of Republican retirements in Congress help Democrats in the midterms?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Chevy396

Macgyver. One of the only shows that is as good as the original. I remember watching it as a kid and when I got my first swiss army knife I felt like I could take on anything.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Wink of an Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bless You, Hawkeye


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Falcons vs. Eagles)


----------



## Toad Licker

2 Broke Girls: And the Godmama Drama


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Poutine, Pizza and Pork


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Black Mold and an Old Hot Dog


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Nightmare on Al's Street


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

DRM Request by trulietrice, on Flickr Public_Notice by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sat, Jan 13, 2018,


> Obama's first talk show appearance since leaving office; Passengers on Greyhound bus held at gunpoint; CDC declares nationwide flu epidemic


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Sam Rockwell,


> Sam Rockwell hosts Saturday Night Live on January 13, 2018, with musical guest Halsey.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Al Loses His Cherry


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Jaguars vs. Steelers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Saints vs. Vikings)


----------



## nightieowl

New Girl, I think it was released on Netflix not too long ago in Canada.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Can It Really Be This Bad?


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Cricket and a Hedge Made of Gold


----------



## Canadian Brotha

UFC, Star Trek Discovery, Liverpool vs Man City


----------



## vela

Family Guy.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Alley of the Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sawdust and Brisket


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*not signed*


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Kreplach and a Tiny Tush


----------



## ourwater

*The Simpsons*, Fink Gets Testy,


> When Mr. Burns begins to worry that the world is coming to an end, he starts testing all of the residents of to figure out who would be worth saving.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 *Bob's Burgers*, V for Valentine-detta,


> After Tina's difficult end to her relationship on Valentine's Day, the Belcher women decide to have a limo girls' night out in order to lift her spirits.


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Jan 15, 2018,


> Who is the worker behind false missile alert in Hawaii?; How to protect yourself when someone in your family has the flu; Fifth-grader echoes Martin Luther King Jr. with her own 'dream' speech


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Man Utd vs Stoke City


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Communication Breakdown


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallonm James Spader, Camila Cabello, Pete Lee,


> Jimmy welcomes James Spader, Camila Cabello and Pete Lee.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Jan 11, 2018,


> Annette Bening; Paul Thomas Anderson; Sylvan Esso.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Clippers)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Few Thongs and a Hawaiian Funeral


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Rapsody & Nicholas Gonzalez,


> Critically-acclaimed emcee Rapsody joins Larry to discuss going head to head with hip-hop heavyweights Kendrick Lamar and Jay-Z at this year's Grammys, and art in the era of Trump.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jan 12, 2018,


> Winter storm brings snow, ice, sleet and rain across the US; Trump responds to reports he made a vulgar insult during DACA meeting; 8-year-old boy in Detroit is brought to tears after getting his 1 wish


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, Dog Bites Bear.


> tewie and Brian's long-time friendship comes to an abrupt end after Brian does something unforgettable to one of Stewie's cherished toys.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The M*A*S*H Olympics


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Sharks


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Every Moment Counts


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Desire


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Merchant of Korea


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Suns vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Pilot


----------



## AP30

LOVE on Netflix.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Jan 16, 2018,


> Parents charged in torture allegedly held 13 siblings 'captive': Officials; Cranberries singer dead at 46; Dakota Fanning dishes on new psychological thriller 'The Alienist'


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Get Outta Dodge


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 *The Middle*, Mommapalooza,


> Frankie wants to find passion in her life.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Soap Opera Party


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Chris Hemsworth, Carrie Brownstein, Caitlyn Smith,


> Jimmy welcomes Chris Hemsworth, Carrie Brownstein and musical guest Caitlyn Smith.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Other Side of This Life, Part 2


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Suzann and James Pawelski on Building Happy Relationships,


> Positive psychology experts Suzann Pileggi Pawelski and James Pawelski join Larry and Shawn King to discuss the science behind happy, long-term relationships - including the healthy way to fight.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Didn't We Almost Have It All


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Thunder)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Vikings
~ Knightfall


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Nuggets vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Pee Stick and an Asian Raccoon


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

NCIS


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_312130988 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Public Notice*

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Dozen Lasagnas


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One in Barbados, Part 1


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Savannah Guthrie & Hoda Kotb, Edgar Ramirez,


> Jimmy welcomes Savannah Guthrie and Hoda Kotb, and Edgar Ramirez.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: A Change Is Gonna Come


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Let the Truth Sting


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Jan 18, 2018,


> Hate Crime Charges Not Ruled Out in UPenn Killing; Google's viral selfie art app raises privacy concerns; Sharon Stone and Garret Hedlund open up about "Mosaic"


----------



## 0589471

the Today show while getting ready for work


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Celtics)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pacers vs. Blazers)


----------



## bewareofyou

Boy Meets World


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Pure Evil and a Free Piece of Cheesecake


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 *Superstore*, High Volume Store,


> Cheyenne can't figure out how to back out after accidentally agreeing to be a surrogate for Glenn and his wife; and Jonah is suspicious when Jeff announces their store is getting an upgrade, so he takes Amy and Dina on a mission to investigate.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Two Parts, Part 2


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Report: Trump's credibility killing DC deal-making,


> Larry looks into reports that Donald Trump's shifting positions on policy endangers bipartisan agreements on Capitol Hill. Then, could bestseller "Fire and Fury" impact the Mueller investigation? Legal experts Alan Dershowitz and Richard Painter weigh in.


x


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Frank Jr.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, D'Arcy Carden and Esther Povitsky on comedy and success,


> D'Arcy Carden opens up about her upcoming project with Bill Hader, and why her role on 'The Good Place' came as a great surprise. Later, Esther Povitsky joins to discuss her new series, 'Alone Together.'


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Jessica Chastain, Ricky Martin, Franz Ferdinand.


> Jimmy welcomes Jessica Chastain, Ricky Martin and musical guest Franz Ferdinand.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Mahjong Sally and the Ecstasy


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: High-Tops and Brown Jacket


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Wizards vs. Pistons)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Six Thousand Bootleg T-Shirts and a Prada Handbag


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Kevin001

Sports Center


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Delicious Discoveries


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

S4020190 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## vela

Days of our lives.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bombshells


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*ADT*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Frozen Freak Out


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: All Aboard


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sat, Jan 20, 2018,


> Government shutdown begins; how it affects ordinary Americans; FBI investigates new person of interest in Las Vegas massacre; Parenting resolutions for a happier family


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Trevor Noah, Dakota Fanning, Jeff Dye,


> Jimmy welcomes Trevor Noah, Dakota Fanning and Jeff Dye.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: As Time Goes By


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Chevy396

This new show is decent...


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Abstinence and Pudding


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Jessica Chastain,


> Jessica Chastain hosts Saturday Night Live on January 20, 2018, with musical guest Troye Sivan.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Ick Factor


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Breaking Bad: Madrigal


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Breast Milk


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Playoffs (Vikings vs. Eagles)


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: A Fine Finale


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Big Sur and Strawberry Lube


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

IP Conflict by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Show Me the Vegetables!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Joey Speaks French


----------



## ourwater

IMG_0008 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sun, Jan 21, 2018,


> Thousands rally for Women's March; Latest on the government shutdown; What to expect from the 2018 SAG awards


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## RyanIsNerdy

The End of the F***ing World








Really good. Really quick, eight 20-minute episodes. It was my afternoon. Apparently it's based on a comic. I've looked it up. Reminds of underground comix stylings.


----------



## ourwater

S4022986 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

S4023856 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sparkling Water and Ba-dinkers


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Jan 22, 2018,


> Apple's Tim Cook and Malala Team Up to Fight for Girls' Education; Firefighter reunites with child he helped save from burning building; Boxing champ Laila Ali shares her healthy comfort food favorites


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Xanax and a Baby Duck


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Wren611

QI.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Sealab 2021, Let 'Em Eat Corn,


> Sealab secedes! (From whom, and lots of other pertinent issues, to be discussed more fully during the actual episode.)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Billfold Syndrome


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Jan 18, 2018,


> Adam Levine; Jason Jones; Maroon 5.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations: Brussels


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

Mr. Robot


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cotton Candy and Blended Fish


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek Voyager: Cathexis


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Monica Gets a Roommate


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Haunt You Every Day


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

IMG_0179 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Physical Attraction ... Chemical Reaction


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Jan 23, 2018,


> 2018 Oscar nominations revealed live on 'GMA'; Government reopens after 3-day shutdown; Doctors slam the new blood pressure guidelines


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: None Like It Hot


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, US Government reopens, but DACA fight delayed. What happens next?,


> Democratic lawmakers join Republicans to pass a short-term funding bill for the U.S. government without a deal to protect "Dreamers." So, what happens next in the DACA debate? Rep. Robert Pittenger (R-NC) joins Larry with his take.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Greg Kinnear, Jason Momoa, The War on Drugs,


> Jimmy welcomes Greg Kinnear, Jason Momoa and musical guest The War on Drugs.


----------



## vela

The Fosters


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Seagreens

Rick & Morty


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Corned Beef and Handcuffs


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*"ADT Settlement Administrator Legal Notice" P.O. Box 3614, Minneapolis, MN 55403-0614*

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Hot Soup and Shingles


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Butt


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Rebecca Romijn on 'The Librarians,' family, & the #MeToo movement,


> Actress Rebecca Romijn explains the popularity of her show 'The Librarians,' and weighs in on the possibility of fifth season for the TNT fantasy show. The former supermodel also looks back at her time playing 'Mystique' in 'X-Men.'


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Forever Young


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Jan 24, 2018,


> 2 dead, 18 wounded in high school shooting; exclusive 1st look at the ultra-secret Skittles Super Bowl ad; Logan Paul's brother says 'he didn't mean to offend or hurt anybody'


----------



## thatpcguy

Supernatural =)


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Crash Into Me, Part 2


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Black Mirror and every episode of Stranger Things. 

These shows just keep getting better and better.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Alex Rodriguez, Taylor Kitsch, Clive Davis, Bebe Rexha ft. Florida Georgia Line


> Jimmy welcomes Alex Rodriguez, Taylor Kitsch, Clive Davis and musical guest Bebe Rexha ft. Florida Georgia Line.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Mavericks)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Guy's Unforgettable Chefs


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

IMG_1164 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

2012-06-23_044958 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fireballs and Bullet Holes


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Rise


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Evil Orthodontist


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Ice T, Meghan Trainor, The Avett Brothers,


> Jimmy welcomes Ice T, Meghan Trainor and musical guest The Avett Brothers.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Jan 25, 2018,


> Gymnast Accuser of Larry Nassar Reacts to His Sentence; What women should know about 'premature menopause'; Meryl Streep joins 2nd season of 'Big Little Lies'


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Becoming


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Wizards vs. Thunder)


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: T.G.I. Fry-Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Peeling Away


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Displaced


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Let That Be Your Last Battlefield


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

DRM Request by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Gamgee

I thiiink it was Black Mirror.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the 'Cuffs


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Dirty Girl


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Superstore, Angels and Mermaids,


> Amy butts heads with Cheyenne's ex-convict mom over planning a birthday party; Jonah is disturbed to learn Kelly believes in angels; and a disagreement between Glenn and Dina escalates quickly.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Fri, Jan 26, 2018,


> White House Reveals New Immigration Proposal; Kidnapping victim killed during FBI raid; Alex Rodriguez on his daughters' bond with Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Pelicans)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Fred Armisen on 'Portlandia,' Drumming, & Jimmy Kimmel,


> It's an encore appearance for Fred Armisen, who joins Larry to discuss the final season of 'Portlandia,' buying himself a plot at Hollywood Forever cemetery, and why he'll always consider himself a drummer first.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Will Ferrell, Robert Irwin, Migos,


> Jimmy welcomes Will Ferrell, Robert Irwin and musical guest Migos.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Henry, Please Come Home


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, 'Dreamer': We're Being Used as a Political Football,


> Immigration activist and DACA recipient Erika Andiola tells Larry why 'Dreamers' are unsure about whom to trust on Capitol Hill. And, how will Donald Trump's 'America First' message play at the World Economic Forum in Davos? Economist Max Wolff weighs in.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Jail Jail and Japanese Porn


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jan 26, 2018,


> NYT: Trump ordered White House lawyer to fire special counsel Robert Mueller last June; An alleged school shooting plot derailed in Pennsylvania; New fallout after the sentencing of former USA gymnastics team doctor Larry Nassar


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Jan 25, 2018,


> Viola Davis; Lil Rel Howery; Lanco.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Cloud Minders


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Sticky Wicket


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: 5 O'Clock Charlie


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Jan 27, 2018,


> Top athletes compete at the Winter X Games; Family vacation trends for 2018; Manslaughter conviction in former NFL player's death


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dr. Pierce and Mr. Hyde


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Metaphorical Tunnel


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sonograms and Tube Tops


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Build a Better Mousetrap


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Saturday Night Live*, Will Ferrell,


> Will Ferrell hosts Saturday Night Live on January 27, 2018, with musical guest Chris Stapleton.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Build a Better Mousetrap


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NFL Pro Bowl Game


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Sun, Jan 28, 2018,


> What to expect from President Trump's State of the Union address; Nicole Eggert claims Scott Baio molested her as a child; What to watch for at the Grammys


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Blow and a Free McMuffin


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Wren611

Insert Name Here.


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Chelsea Handler, Desus & Mero, Rob Haze,


> Jimmy welcomes Chelsea Handler, Desus & Mero and Rob Haze.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Munsters: Love Comes to Mockingbird Heights


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Game Day!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Law and Order: SVU


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Smokey Taylor and a Deathbed Confession


----------



## ourwater

Youtube Strike January 28, 2018vlcsnap-error180 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Poke High


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Cold Fire


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

IMG_0137 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## wmu'14

Game of Thrones

Have read all the books, but first-time watcher of the TV show.

Half-way through Season 1 and it's very easy to watch the next episode when an episode ends!

Really like the Starks.

As someone who's familiar with how Jaime is characterized in the later books, it's very easy to be a fan of him even after the events in Episode 1.

Quite a lot of foreshadowing to later events too. Paying especially close to Theon, a character I wasn't too familiar with when reading the books till his betrayal.

All the characters were cast very good.

I think the biggest surprise so far is actually the Knight of Flowers' relationship with Renly is revealed immediately, as well as Ilyrio and Varys being co-conspirators right away.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Estrogen and a Hearty Breakfast


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Belgian Waffles and Bathroom Privileges


----------



## Chevy396

Just watched Black Mirror S04E01. Pretty clever.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: A Night at Rosie's


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Jan 29, 2018,


> Celebrity Kids, Support for #MeToo on Grammys Red Carpet; Parents outraged after 7-year-old handcuffed outside school; Company to use viewers' social media posts in Super Bowl ad


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Meroko

My 600 pound life...TLC always seems to air shows that make me feel better about my own life.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Sloqx

Judge Judy. Frickin commercials every 3 minutes. It reminded me why I almost never watch TV anymore.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Kissing


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Édgar Ramírez on Versace, Venezuela, and Second Acts


> 'The Assassination of Gianni Versace' star Édgar Ramírez unpacks occupying the famed Italian designer's shoes, his multilingual upbringing, and how he transitioned to acting from running a Venezuelan NGO.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## caelle

Currently torturing myself by watching The Bachelor. I'm waiting for The Good Doctor to come on, the show I actually want to watch. 

I didn't know shows like the bachelor still came on. And this guy on here is giving off creepy vibes. It's all so predictable, cheesy and kinda gross. This guy is making out with all of them, pretending he's looking for true love. Do people really believe this crap?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Hepatitis and Lemon Zest


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr vlcsnap-error920 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Chevy396

Pretty badass show - Dark


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Persistence of Vision


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Outcast


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Freedom, Part 1


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Dream a Little Dream of Me, Part 1


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Dakota Johnson, Lester Holt, Jason Aldean,


> Jimmy welcomes Dakota Johnson, Lester Holt and musical guest Jason Aldean.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## TwilightSymphony

Probably the second season of Twin Peaks.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Guerilla My Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Forged Resumes and the Recommended Dosage


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

2011-05-01_223547 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_312130988 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Outcast


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr Larry King Now, Jenifer Lewis on 'Black-ish,' Trump, & Mental Health Awareness,


> Hollywood great Jenifer Lewis opens up about the cultural impact of her hit sitcom 'Black-ish,' living with bipolar disorder, and what frightens her most about President Trump. Plus, why Jenifer and Larry both love the word "*****!"


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Jimmy Kimmel Live, Tue, Jan 30, 2018,


> Kerry Washington; Stormy Daniels; Elise.


----------



## PlayedLikeAFiddle

The X Files. I've been rewatching through the series again. It just gets better each time you watch it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Big Break


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sonograms and Tube Tops


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Clumsy Monkeys and a Tilted Uterus


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Knicks vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bulls vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Kimchi and a Monkey Playing Harmonica


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Security & Driver Updates


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Wed, Jan 31, 2018,


> Notable moments from Trump's State of the Union address; Stock market to open after worst 2-day slump since 2016; Raising strong women in the #MeToo era.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Shoeway to Heaven


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: I, Borg


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Here Comes the Flood


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Thu, Feb 1, 2018[/b],


> 1 dead in train accident with GOP lawmakers onboard; College-age young women open up about coming of age in a #MeToo world; How to make the ultimate Super Bowl snack stadium


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Katie Couric, Rita Ora, Liam Payne & Rita Ora,


> Jimmy welcomes Katie Couric, Rita Ora and musical guest Liam Payne and Rita Ora.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: There's No "I" in Team


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Spurs)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Nuggets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Rumor


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: A Fist Full of Datas


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Turnabout Intruder


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cheeseburger Salad and Jazz


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ronordar

Altered Carbon. Has anyone here read the book?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Feb 2, 2018,


> How to raise strong women in the era of social media 'validation'; The ultimate game-day grub menu Black Tap Burgers founder


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sick Popes and a Red Ferrari


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. 76'ers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DJAshton

Peep Show, it's a British sitcom


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Andy Grammer on New Music, Fatherhood, and Busking,


> Multi-platinum selling musician Andy Grammer joins Larry to discuss what inspired his new album 'The Good Parts,' why he shot his most recent music video on LA's 'Skid Row,' and his dream collaborations.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## 3stacks

constantine


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: A Smattering of Intelligence


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Groundhog Day,


> Amy attempts to jump back into the dating game and prove she's still got it; Jonah and Kelly take a crack at being store announcers; and Dina works hard at relaxing.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Chevy396

Shark Tank






Brilliant!


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Soapy Eyes and a Clean Slate


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Feb 1, 2018,


> Lupita Nyong'o; Billy Eichner; Ty Segall.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Will Trump's Immigration Remarks Make DACA Deal Harder to Achieve?,


> Will President Trump's remarks on immigration during his State of the Union address hurt the chances of a bipartisan deal for 'Dreamers'? And, can Republicans deliver a funding bill in time to avoid another government shutdown? Larry looks for answers.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Rachel Maddow, Dylan McDermott, Rita Ora,


> Seth welcomes Rachel Maddow, Dylan McDermott and Rita Ora.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Enemy Within


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Adam's Ribs


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Private Charles Lamb


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Meets Elizabeth's Dad


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Feb 3, 2018,


> Inside star-studded Super Bowl affairs; GOP memo on Russia inquiry released; The man who triggered a false missile alarm in Hawaii is speaking out for the first time


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Lesbian Wedding


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Feb 02, 2018,


> FBI director sends video message to rank and file inside agency after classified memo release; Winter storm and freezing cold approaching the Northeast; Man pleads not guilty to fatally stabbing former high school classmate


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Trailer Park Boys

lol...I've been missing out on a good one. Been wanting to see this for a long time.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Succulent Sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nudes and a Six-Day Cleanse


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: I'll See You in Court


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## thatsher

Sabrina the teenage witch


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Killer Within


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Sun, Feb 4, 2018,


> Women suing Monster Energy share stories of alleged discrimination, harassment; NFL stars shine at parties ahead of the big game


----------



## ronordar




----------



## Toad Licker

Super Bowl LII


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Natalie Portman,


> Natalie Portman hosts Saturday Night Live on February 3, 2018, with musical guest Dua Lipa.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Home


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Clear


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Life's a Beach


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Justin Timberlake, Dwayne Johnson, This Is Us Cast,


> Jimmy welcomes Justin Timberlake, Dwayne Johnson and the cast of This Is Us.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Yolanda Hadid on Her Supermodel Kids, & Her Next Chapter,


> Yolanda Hadid is all candor as she opens up about her daughters' Gigi and Bella's paths to becoming models, the effects of losing her father at a young age, and her fight to overcome Lyme disease. Plus, the former model on her new Lifetime series.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Deadlock


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Rise Up


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: In the Midnight Hour


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lend a Hand


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Monica's Boots


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cheeseburger Salad and Jazz


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Death Wish


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Mon, Feb 5, 2018,


> Eagles stun Patriots to win 1st Super Bowl title; Young fan reacts to Justin Timberlake Super Bowl selfie; Exclusive 1st look at the trailer for 'Solo: A Star Wars Story'


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Revulsion


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: All By Myself


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sympathy for the Devil


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Tue, Feb 6, 2018,


> Chaotic 911 calls released from deadly train accident, #LadyDoritos trends after CEO's remarks on women; The biggest moments from the Oscar nominee luncheon


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Wizards vs. 76'ers)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Mon, Feb 5, 2018,


> Clint Eastwood; Cheat Codes featuring Fetty Wap.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Politicking with Larry King, Will GOP Memo, or Democrats' Rebuttal, Alter Mueller's Probe?,


> Will the controversial memo from Republican Devin Nunes, or the Democrats' rebuttal to it, affect Robert Mueller's Russia investigation? Larry hears from former White House attorney Richard Painter, talk show host Bill Press and commentator Amy Holmes.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One That Could Have Been, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Turkey Meatballs and a Getaway Car


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Nemesis


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Sarah Jessica Parker, Jesse Tyler Ferguson, Philadelphia Eagles, Diplo ft. MØ and GoldLink,


> Jimmy welcomes Sarah Jessica Parker, Jesse Tyler Ferguson, Super Bowl Champions Philadelphia Eagles and musical guest Diplo ft. MØ and GoldLink.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Red Sweater


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Laila Ali on Her Boxing Career, Father, & New Cookbook


> Laila Ali introduces Larry to her wellness and nutrition brand via her new cookbook 'Food for Life,' remembers her iconic father Muhammad Ali, and talks the highlights of her own professional boxing career.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Feb 7, 2018,


> Top female Olympians pledge brains to concussion research; Reese Witherspoon discusses how an abusive relationship changed her.]


----------



## ourwater

IMG_0339 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Beat Your Heart Out


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, The Middle, Guess Who's Coming to Frozen Dinner,


> Axl blows his first paycheck on a big screen TV.


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Tue, Feb 6, 2018,


> Sam Rockwell; Miranda Kerr; Awolnation.


----------



## Vip3r

The X-Files


----------



## Evelin N

Homeland.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: An Honest Mistake


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Cementing Relationships


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Suns)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Commemorative Coin and a Misshapen Head


----------



## Chevy396

Nova: Memory Hackers


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Patient Zero and the Chocolate Fountain


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Rightful Heir


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Sienna Miller, Tim Tebow, Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds,


> Jimmy welcomes Sienna Miller, Tim Tebow and musical guest Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds.


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

Luke Cage


----------



## RogerXx

Dexter


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Stand By Me


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Knightfall


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sweet Surrender


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Wizards)


----------



## loneranger

Currently watching the olympics


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Lakers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fun Girl Stuff and Eternal Salvation


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Thu, Feb 8, 2018,


> Trump Aide Resigns Amid Domestic-Abuse Allegations; Smart devices like Apple watch can detect diabetes: Study; Marvel's Black Panther breaking ticket sales records


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Interface


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Lanny Davis: 'Narcissist' Comey cost Clinton the election; Claims proof,


> Larry talks with Clinton confidant Lanny Davis, whose new book sets out to prove fired FBI Director James Comey, whom he calls a 'narcissist', cost Hillary the presidency. Plus, how 'Dreamers' may be pushed aside for a bipartisan budget deal in Congress.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Dagger of the Mind


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Kreplach and a Tiny Tush


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Beast Mode and Old People Kissing


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Andrew Garfield, Rachel Brosnahan, Bonnie McFarlane,


> Jimmy welcomes Andrew Garfield, Rachel Brosnahan and Bonnie McFarlane.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Pistons)


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Loretta Devine & June Diane Raphael,


> The delightful Loretta Devine joins Larry to reflect on her storied career, and her latest role as civil rights activist Jo Ann Robinson. Later, multihyphenate June Diane Raphael gushes about working alongside legends Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Kings)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Thigh Gap and a Rack of Lamb


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Conscience of the King


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Novocaine Mutiny


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Feb 9, 2018,


> Flu Epidemic Leaves 53 Children Dead, How To Stop Flu Symptoms From Turning Deadly; Manufacturers test new smart smoke detectors; '2 Dope Queens' stars discuss breaking barriers in comedy on 'GMA'


----------



## Wren611

Will & Grace.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bug Out, Part 2


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Star Power: Web Stars


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

2018 Olympic Winter Games: Snow Boarding


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One After Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Pirate, Three Frogs and a Prince


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Dead Men Don't Do Aerobics


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: 30 Days Without An Accident


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Isolation


----------



## ourwater

P1011575.jpg by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Internment


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Feb 10, 2018,


> Highlights from the Olympic opening ceremony; White House speechwriter steps down after domestic abuse allegations; Major winter storm causes travel nightmares in the Midwest


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Dead Weight


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: After


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Claimed


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, Feb 11, 2018,


> Helicopter crash in Grand Canyon kills 3; President Trump sounds off after 2 staff members resign; Kim Cattrall to Sarah Jessica Parker: You're not my friend


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Who'll Stop the Rain?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,




 The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Paul Rudd, Laurie Metcalf, Alice Merton,


> Jimmy welcomes Paul Rudd, Laurie Metcalf and Alice Merton.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Remember


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

IMG_0068 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

IMG_0062 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Quaaludes and Crackerjack


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, 'Black Panther' star Chadwick Boseman,


> Chadwick Boseman previews the highly-anticipated release of the new comic book movie 'Black Panther,' and weighs in on the cultural importance of Marvel's first film centered on a black superhero. The famed actor also revisits some of his past roles.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sticky Hands and a Walk on the Wild Side


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

2018 Olympic Winter Games: Snow Boarding


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Blood Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nazi Zombies and a Two-Hundred-Pound Baby


----------



## twitchy666

***

best feature of TV when titles, credits scroll by after, so I can take a rewarding, well-earned break when it's over


----------



## anonymoususer2

Actually hooked on that new FOX show "9-1-1" I usually don't care for any new tv shows but its a show I look forward to watching with every new release.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Fair Trade


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 







 *Good Morning America*, Mon, Feb 12, 2018,


> Former White House Aide's Ex-Wife Lashes Back at Trump; Father at center of international custody battle speaks out; Chadwick Boseman opens up about 'Black Panther' live on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Hunters


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Mon, Feb 12, 2018


> Former White House Aide's Ex-Wife Lashes Back at Trump; Father at center of international custody battle speaks out; Chadwick Boseman opens up about 'Black Panther' live on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: What a Difference a Day Makes


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



[
youtube]i8rwPjFXlBQ[/youtube]


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Now or Never


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

2018 Olympic Winter Games: Snowboarding


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Nuggets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Diabetic Lesbians and a Blushing Bride


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 Politicking with Larry King, Will 'Dreamers' Soon Be Delivered from Legal Limbo?,


> Will Congress finally deliver 'Dreamers' from their legal limbo? Larry talks with California Assembly member Wendy Carrillo, who was brought to the U.S. illegally as a child. Then, a look at the dark side of evangelicals' support for Donald Trump.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Random Thoughts


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Princess Consuela


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Hospice,


> While his mother battles cancer in the fight of her life, Carl maxes out her credit cards.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: (I Always Feel Like) Somebody's Watchin' Me


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Invasion


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Celtics)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Feb 14, 2018,


> Shaun White Wins Gold Amid Sexual Harassment Allegations; Trump lawyer says he paid porn star out of his own pocket; Lupita Nyong'o opens up about 'Black Panther'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Snickerdoodle and a Nip Slip


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Forest Whitaker on 'Black Panther,' Oscars diversity, & love,


> Forest Whitaker discusses the unique diversity of this year's Academy Award nominations, what makes 'Black Panther' stand apart from other Marvel movies, and why the Oscar winner fears his passion for acting might be waning.


----------



## ourwater

Why the Chinese DRM youtube?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: My Little Pony and a Demerol Drip


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Lower Decks


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Invest in Love


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Holidaze


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Lakers vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Feb 15, 2018,


> 17 Dead In 'Horrific' High School Shooting; 'Veep' star Julia Louis-Dreyfus 'ready to rock' post-surgery; US skier wins Olympic gold in Pyeongchang.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Mac and C.H.E.E.S.E.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Twinkle Lights and Grandma Shoes


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Caperberries and a Glass Eye


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Politicking with Larry King, Sheriff Joe Arpaio is Open to Medical Marijuana; Offers 'Dreamer' Solution,


> Former Maricopa County Sheriff, and U.S. Senate candidate, Joe Arpaio, tells Larry why he's open to medical marijuana and offers a radical DACA fix for 'dreamers,' including a citizenship pathway. Plus, why he's not asking for Donald Trump's endorsement.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Squire of Gothos


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sword Fights and a Dominican Shortstop


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Safe Word and a Rib Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

2018 NBA Rising Stars


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cornflakes and the Hair of Three Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Space Seed


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Fallen Idol


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sat, Feb 17, 2018,


> FBI admits to mishandling tip about shooting suspect; 13 Russian nationals indicted for alleged election interference; A look inside a Russian 'troll factory'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Heckles Dies


----------



## Fever Dream

Marvel's Runaways: Hostile


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Pete Holmes on 'Crashing,' religion, & fame,


> Insightful and witty, Pete Holmes riffs on everything from his evangelical Christian upbringing and his relationship with religion today to the success of his HBO comedy 'Crashing' and what mounting celebrity could do to his material.


----------



## Toad Licker

2018 NBA All-Star Saturday Night: Three-Point Contest


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Chevy396

Psych

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Feb 15, 2018,


> Natalie Portman; Nick Foles; Kyrie Irving.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Beast Mode and Old People Kissing


----------



## ourwater




----------



## wmu'14

wmu'14 said:


> Game of Thrones
> 
> Have read all the books, but first-time watcher of the TV show.
> 
> Half-way through Season 1 and it's very easy to watch the next episode when an episode ends!
> 
> Really like the Starks.
> 
> As someone who's familiar with how Jaime is characterized in the later books, it's very easy to be a fan of him even after the events in Episode 1.
> 
> Quite a lot of foreshadowing to later events too. Paying especially close to Theon, a character I wasn't too familiar with when reading the books till his betrayal.
> 
> All the characters were cast very good.
> 
> I think the biggest surprise so far is actually the Knight of Flowers' relationship with Renly is revealed immediately, as well as Ilyrio and Varys being co-conspirators right away.


Am now watching Season 2, 2 episodes left.

I think one big difference between the books and show I've noticed is the battles and armies. We don't really get to see them. It should be like Lord of the Rings, for example, where we see giant armies marching. All we see is tents. When they captured Jaime in Season 1, it kind of comes out of nowhere. This is one of the best sword fighters in Westeros and it's like he's randomly captured. Also wish we would've seen the Greyjoy's capture of Winterfell. Oh well. Here's hoping we see the Battle of Kings Landing.  (Looking forward to the House of the Undying too  )

I wish we saw the direwolves more, too. Ghost, Summer, and Greywind should always be at the side of Jon, Bran, and Robb. They're almost non-existent. One of my favorite scenes so far is when Robb interrogates Jaime with Greywind. We do get some hints of Greywind's involvement in the battles, though like in the books "they say he rides on the back of a giant direwolf.'

Enough of the complaining though. In contrast to the books, Theon's storyline is one of my favorites. I like how it's Tywin at Harrenhal. Joffrey is even more despicable then in the books. Really liking Yara, Brinne, Varys, Stannis, Littlefinger.

Honestly, I almost prefer the show over the books. The books are just too complicated, sometimes. We don't need the name of every single character. (I'd love to read an abridged version of the books) The CoK book focused too much on Tyrion and Arya, so I like how we get to see more of the other characters.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: We'll Follow the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: No Sanctuary


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Four Walls and a Roof


----------



## Deviantmoon

Doctor Who with the 10th doctor David Tennant


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Self Help


----------



## Toad Licker

2018 NBA All-Star Game


----------



## calimerc

The End of the F***ing World


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Them


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Distance


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Married... with Aliens


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Longjohn Flap


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: State of Love and Trust


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy:The Time Warp


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Abyssinia, Henry


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: High-Tops and Brown Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sword Fights and a Dominican Shortstop


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Vis à Vis Vis à Vis


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Perfect Little Accident


----------



## Deformed Amygdala

overlord season 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Suicide Is Painless


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Where There's a Will, There's a War


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Girl from Poughkeepsie


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sparkling Water and Ba-dinkers


----------



## Aminah

Hello Counselor. A talk show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Omega Directive


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Jam


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sympathy for the Parents


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: How Insensitive


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## PinkDaisy

Bob's Burgers


----------



## ourwater




----------



## PandaBearx

The end of the f***ing world


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Promotion Commotion


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 



 *Good Morning America*, Wed, Feb 21, 2018,


> School Shooting Survivors March in State Capital for Gun Control; USA Swimming faces allegations of sexual abuse; 'Annihilation' star talks new role as dad


 [


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Budget War


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Chevy396

This show is actually kinda good...


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Margaret Cho on Donald Trump, Melania, and Why She 'Misses' George W. Bush,


> Comedian Margaret Cho joins Larry for a no-holds-barred interview on comedy in the age of Trump, why she 'misses' George W. Bush, and how the #resist movement renewed her hope for America. Plus, why she has an unlikely respect for Melania Trump


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Safe Word and a Rib Eye


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Married... with Who


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Bloodlines


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sanctuary


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: With You I'm Born Again


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: That Darn Kid


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Chandler's Dad


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Blow and a Free McMuffin


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Pre-emptive Strike


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Mueller Files New Charges in Manafort-Gates Case. What Happens Next?,


> Robert Mueller's team filed new charges against Paul Manafort and Rick Gates. Larry gets insight from law professor Richard Painter. And, former Rep. Bob Livingston (R-LA) sounds off on gun control measures following the latest school shooting.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Alternate Factor


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Feb 23, 2018,


> School deputy 'never went in' amid shooting; Brendan Fraser says #MeToo; Ballroom champ who gave up dancing due to scoliosis dances again after surgery.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Richard Jenkins on 'The Shape of Water,' Oscars 2018, & 'Step Brothers'


> Richard Jenkins on 'The Shape of Water,' Oscars 2018, & 'Step Brothers'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Cricket and a Hedge Made of Gold


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Feb 22, 2018,


> Oprah Winfrey; Timothee Chalamet; Andra Day and Common.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Lockjaw and a Liquid Diet


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Mavericks vs. Lakers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cornbread and a Cashmere Onesie


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Who Mourns for Adonais?


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Not Tomorrow Yet


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: East


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ourwater said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Day Will Come When You Won't Be


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Cell


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr








 *Good Morning America*, Sat, Feb 24, 2018,


> US men triumph over the Swedes to win first gold medal in curling; Former Trump campaign aide pleads guilty to 'conspiracy against the US' and lying to FBI; Learning resilience from Olympic athletes


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

No search results for MHL/HMDI audio out? It's on the back of my television.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Go Getters


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Fri, Feb 23, 2018,


> Saoirse Ronan; Kyle Chandler; Joey Dosik.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Swear


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Hearts Still Beating


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Mercy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Chevy396

A Curious World (Season 2)
Creativity Or Madness


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Monsters


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sun, Feb 25, 2018,


> Florida high school students prepare to go back to school after deadly shooting; The best moments from the Winter Games; An inside look at how to become a Marvel superhero


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## MusicDays8

News. There really isn't a lot of interesting on T.V. I usually have the TV on for noise.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Big Scary U


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Wizards)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Bonus Edition #808


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Can You Please Pas-Ta Sauce?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: God's Shoes


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Jail Jail and Japanese Porn


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Superfreak


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Almost Grown


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



Good Morning America[/b], Mon, Feb 26, 2018,


> Mom of 3 hit by Central Park tree announces lawsuit; Instant Pot warns that some of its cookers may melt and overheat; Meet a woman who changed the face of medicine


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Moon Is Not Blue


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Bouncy Castle and an Aneurysm


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Night Swimmin' and an English Muffin


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, John Lithgow, Kelly Clarkson, Kacey Musgraves,


> Jimmy welcomes John Lithgow, Kelly Clarkson and musical guest Kacey Musgraves.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Yeti


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: That's Me Trying


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Slow Night, So Long


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Wizards vs. Bucks)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## funnynihilist

Man with a plan - the series started strong but now has becoming a pile of sappy mush. And it's boring and dry too.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Clippers vs. Nuggets)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Roast Chicken and a Funny Story


----------



## DamonFields

Dragon Ball Super.


----------



## Jaques118

One day at a time (the remake)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Martinis and a Sponge Bath


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends:The One Where Rachel Smokes


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Adrift and at Peace


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Feb 28, 2018,


> Dick's Sporting Goods to mo longer sell assault-style rifles; Airline crew caught on camera arguing over carry-on bag; Dolly Parton says she founded her Imagination Library charity to honor her dad


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Don't Deceive Me (Please Don't Go)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice,




 *The Middle*, Toasted,


> Frankie takes Sue to a bar for her 21st birthday.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Pilot


----------



## ourwater

Trerice Elizabethan Manor House. National Trust by dave tonkin, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Report: North Korea Open to Talks With the US. So, What Happens Next?,


> Pyongyang has reportedly signaled a willingness to talk to the U.S. for the first time since 2012. Larry talks with Asia expert Gordon Chang about what this means. Then, Rep. Steve Cohen (D-TN) on the Supreme Court's blow to Donald Trump's DACA plan.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Bruce Willis, Retta, Towkio,


> Jimmy welcomes Bruce Willis, Retta and musical guest Towkio.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Public_Notice by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Clippers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Black Mold and an Old Hot Dog


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr Larry King Now, X Ambassadors on 'Joyful,' overcoming obstacles, & gun control,


> Brother's Sam & Casey Harris - the lead singer and keyboardist for X Ambassadors - join Larry for a wide-ranging conversation about their path to stardom, new music, and joining the fight for stricter gun control in America.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr Up next
AUTOPLAY 




The Maze Runner Official Trailer #1 [2014]





PIP


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## twitchy666

snooker all the time
championships at different places

different channels

different sponsors


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

[youtueb]HcYLOyhPQF0[/youtube]


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

vlcsnap-error180 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Tush Push and Some Radishes


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Porsche


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ourwater said:


> I hope it works in the next version of Windows.
> 
> 
> Screenshot (15) by trulietrice, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Screenshot (16) by trulietrice, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Screenshot (18) by trulietrice, on Flickr


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: P.Y.T. (Pretty Young Thing)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Not Responsible


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bananas, Crackers, and Nuts


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Cricket and a Hedge Made of Gold


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Cricket and a Hedge Made of Gold


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Chandler Can't Cry


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Thu, Mar 1, 2018,


> Timing Of Top Trump Aide's Resignation Raises Questions; Behind-the-scenes Oscars secrets from the show's producer; The Lemon Challenge: Meet the best friends who started the viral movement


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## TryingMara

The Office


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Broken Dreams and Blocked Arteries


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Video Game Release,


> Amy and Jonah's quest for a popular new video game takes them on an adventure through the bowels of the store; Garrett struggles to keep his cool while meeting a personal hero; and Glenn and Sandra attempt to be more assertive.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Figgy Pudding and the Rapture


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Raptors vs. Wizards)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Alicia Keys, Darren Criss, Spoken Word Poet Rudy Francisco,


> Jimmy welcomes Alicia Keys, Darren Criss and Spoken Word Poet Rudy Francisco.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Jazz)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Few Thongs and a Hawaiian Funeral


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture5 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture8 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DSusan

WWE SmackDown


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

2015-08-01_131454 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## weird speck of dust

blue exorcist


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Lockjaw and a Liquid Diet


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: None Like It Hot


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Gas


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: B.J. Papa San


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Pilot


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Charles Barkley,


> Charles Barkley hosts Saturday Night Live on March 3, 2018, with musical guest Migos.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: My Dinner with Anthrax


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Mar 3, 2018,


> Nor'easter brings massive storm surge and flooding to East Coast; Behind the scenes at the Oscars; Armored-car robbery plot busted in dramatic highway takedown


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Sniper


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha

How To Get Away With Murder


----------



## ourwater

ourwater said:


> 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity: This Meat is Offal!


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, Mar 04, 2018,


> Snow boarder buried alive and rescued in California avalanche; Oscars preview and prediction


----------



## wmu'14

Pokemon XYZ The Series

Am about halfway through the Kalos seasons now. 

Last episode the heroes arrived at Terminus Cave and encountered Team Flare.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity: Get Baked


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*MasterChef Junior*, Girls Just Wanna Have Fun,


> Forty junior home cooks come to Los Angeles, ready to compete.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (76'ers vs. Bucks)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Judge vs. Judge


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Flair Flair Everywhere


----------



## ourwater




----------



## 3stacks

30 rock


----------



## ourwater

mof_1 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

mof_2 by trulietrice, on Flickr




mof_0 by trulietrice, on Flickr




mof_3 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Eyoga888

Noca said:


> CSI: Miami


Big bang theory


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

IMG_2656 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Gas Station Show


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Random Thoughts


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*MasterChef Junior*, The Boys Are Back In Town,


> The boys begin their challenge. Only 12 of the 20 will progress to the next challenge.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Larry King Now*, Jason Ritter on 'Kevin (Probably) Saves the World,' & His Father John Ritter,


> Jason Ritter dishes on the success of his new show 'Kevin (Probably) Saves the World,' and why his 2012 Emmy nomination for 'Parenthood' greatly impacted his life. Plus, the accomplished actor discusses the legacy of his late father, 'Three's Company'.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Song Beneath the Song


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Mon, Mar 05, 2018,


> 'Shape of Water' wins big at 2018 Oscars; How the Oscars addressed #MeToo and Time's Up; Jussie Smollett performs 'Hurt People' live on 'GMA'.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: White Wedding


----------



## ourwater

Capture6 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture7 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## 3stacks

EastEnders unfortunately


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Tuttle


----------



## ourwater




----------



## MTFHR

Unsolved: The Murders of Tupac and Biggie


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture3 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon*, Lin-Manuel Miranda, "Weird Al" Yankovic, Olympic Curling Champions, Francis and the Lights,


> Jimmy welcomes Lin-Manuel Miranda and "Weird Al" Yankovic, Macaulay Culkin, U.S. Men's Olympic Curling Champions and music from Francis and the Lights.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Lakers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Abstinence and Pudding


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr S4020240.jpg by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## 0Kelly0

Friends


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Unholy

The end of the ****ing world


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Jimmy Kimmel Live*, Mon, Mar 5, 2018,


> Katy Perry; Guillermo del Toro.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Message in a Bottle


----------



## ourwater

Flickr Photo 509847502


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Heroes and Demons


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Will Survive


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Free Falling


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Tue, Mar 6, 2018*,


> Democrats, women see new opportunities in Texas; Man arrested for stealing Oscar winner's statue; 'Bachelor' star changes his mind after proposal.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 Politicking with Larry King
Will Trump's tariff threats benefit the US?,


> What's the likely outcome of Donald Trump's tough talk on tariffs? Larry examines with Rep. Robert Pittenger (R-NC) and economist Max Wolff. And, is Robert Mueller expanding his probe beyond election meddling?


----------



## ourwater

> Volume 1 F NTFS Partition 467 MB Healthy Hidden
> Volume 2 G NTFS Partition 450 MB Healthy Hidden


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Katie Holmes, Brian Tyree Henry, U.S. Women's Olympic Hockey Team, Meghan Trainor,


> Jimmy welcomes Katie Holmes, Brian Tyree Henry, the U.S. Women's Olympic Ice Hockey Champions and musical guest Meghan Trainor.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Clippers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Big Sur and Strawberry Lube


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

20130909_235750 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*How It's Made*, Sharpening Steels, Bladder Pumps, Ironing Boards, and Kayak Paddles


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Kevin001

Sports Center


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Initiations


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, John Oliver, Lucy Hale, Marshmello & Anne-Marie,


> Jimmy welcomes John Oliver, Lucy Hale and musical guests Marshmello & Anne-Marie .


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Videotape


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Tue, Mar 6, 2018,


> Neil Patrick Harris; Arie Luyendyk Jr.; Jon Pardi.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## staypresent17

I still watch Arrested Development every day. Always helps when I'm feeling anxious.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Take the Lead


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Christine Lahti on success, 'Chicago Hope,' & the casting couch,


> Multi-award winner Christine Lahti unpacks her role selection process - and the hits she passed on - and opens up about her own casting couch story, the moment she says she became a feminist in her bones. Plus, the actor-director weighs in on gun control.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Loss, Love and Legacy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Raptors vs. Pistons)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Wed, Mar 7, 2018,


> 'Bachelor' Speaks Out After Backing Out of Marriage Proposal; Adult film star sues Trump over non-disclosure agreement; Oprah Winfrey describes the 'highest honor on Earth'


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Homeland*, Like Bad at Things,


> Carrie follows a lead. Saul's situation goes from bad to worse.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Bacon to the Max


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Zombies and Cobb Salad


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

DRM Request by trulietrice, on Flickr 







1.5℉= -16.94444℃


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ashleydena

*last*

Stranger things:O


----------



## ourwater

2017-05-22_071638 by trulietrice, on Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Belgian Waffles and Bathroom Privileges


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, John Cena, Katherine Langford, JD and The Straight Shot,


> Jimmy welcomes John Cena, Katherine Langford and musical guest JD & The Straight Shot.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Wed, Mar 7, 2018,


> Charlize Theron; Josh Duhamel; Lord Huron.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*ABC World News Tonight With David Muir*, Wed, Mar 7, 2018, Nor'easter brings whiteout conditions and snow to Northeast; Former Trump aide said one of her email accounts was hacked: Source; NBA player makes surprise visit to site of deadly school shooting.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Interview


----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Rick and Morty*, Ricksy Business,


> Beth and Jerry head off on a romantic getaway. Rick and Summer throw a huge intergalactic house party, broh.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Poker Face


----------



## ourwater

*ABC Nightline*, Wed, Mar 7, 2018,


> Porn Star Files Lawsuit Against President Trump; North Korean Defectors Use Their Most Powerful Weapon: The Truth; Dwyane Wade Surprises Marjory Stoneman Douglas Students


 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Heart-Shaped Box


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Epic Eats


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cotton Candy and Blended Fish


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Corned Beef and Handcuffs


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr








*Superstore*, Safety Training,


> Amy attempts to prove she likes Kelly by covering for one of her mistakes; Garrett makes a deal with Marcus; and Jonah helps Mateo deal with a workplace injury.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Counterfeit Cat*. Zaxos Returns.


> A giant wart has appeared on Betty's nose and Max deduces this can only mean one thing. Zaxos is back! After a quick prod they realise it is just a wart but just then, Zaxos appears.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Deadly Years


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Emma Cries


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## llodell88

i'm not a robot ep 28


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## wmu'14

wmu'14 said:


> Game of Thrones
> 
> Have read all the books, but first-time watcher of the TV show.
> 
> Half-way through Season 1 and it's very easy to watch the next episode when an episode ends!
> 
> Really like the Starks.
> 
> As someone who's familiar with how Jaime is characterized in the later books, it's very easy to be a fan of him even after the events in Episode 1.
> 
> Quite a lot of foreshadowing to later events too. Paying especially close to Theon, a character I wasn't too familiar with when reading the books till his betrayal.
> 
> All the characters were cast very good.
> 
> I think the biggest surprise so far is actually the Knight of Flowers' relationship with Renly is revealed immediately, as well as Ilyrio and Varys being co-conspirators right away.





wmu'14 said:


> Am now watching Season 2, 2 episodes left.
> 
> I think one big difference between the books and show I've noticed is the battles and armies. We don't really get to see them. It should be like Lord of the Rings, for example, where we see giant armies marching. All we see is tents. When they captured Jaime in Season 1, it kind of comes out of nowhere. This is one of the best sword fighters in Westeros and it's like he's randomly captured. Also wish we would've seen the Greyjoy's capture of Winterfell. Oh well. Here's hoping we see the Battle of Kings Landing.  (Looking forward to the House of the Undying too  )
> 
> I wish we saw the direwolves more, too. Ghost, Summer, and Greywind should always be at the side of Jon, Bran, and Robb. They're almost non-existent. One of my favorite scenes so far is when Robb interrogates Jaime with Greywind. We do get some hints of Greywind's involvement in the battles, though like in the books "they say he rides on the back of a giant direwolf.'
> 
> Enough of the complaining though. In contrast to the books, Theon's storyline is one of my favorites. I like how it's Tywin at Harrenhal. Joffrey is even more despicable then in the books. Really liking Yara, Brinne, Varys, Stannis, Littlefinger.
> 
> Honestly, I almost prefer the show over the books. The books are just too complicated, sometimes. We don't need the name of every single character. (I'd love to read an abridged version of the books) The CoK book focused too much on Tyrion and Arya, so I like how we get to see more of the other characters.


1 more episode left of Season 3.

In regards to Season 2: disappointed we didn't get the House of the Undying with all the foreshadowing, and they cut the chain for the Battle of Blackwater. 

Was disappointed they cut the Battle of the Fist of the First Men with the White Walkers. 

Thought they'd have included Hoster Tully on his deathbed chatting with Catelyn.

It's amazing to me how many changes they're making to the Dany storyline.

I like how much more they're fleshing out the Tyrells.

Summer & Shaggydog action in Episode 9!  

Season 4 most looking forward to the Martells.

Not much more thoughts on Season 3, TBH. Having read the books and knowing the outcome of the Red Wedding, it was great seeing all the foreshadowing ('if Robb loses') and mind tricking ('oh we're going to have a baby. We're going to attack Casterly Rock), and 'oh no Robb don't do that!!!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Phoebe's Rats


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Fri, Mar 9, 2018,


> Trump Accepts Invitation to Meet with North Korean Dictator; Twins find out they were separated as infants, observed in childhood as part of study; Sting and Shaggy perform 'Don't Make Me Wait' live on 'GMA'.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Private Finance


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 vlcsnap-2018-03-09-22h17m25s357 by trulietrice


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Warriors vs. Blazers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture7_2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bottle Fatigue


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## wmu'14

wmu'14 said:


> 1 more episode left of Season 3.
> 
> In regards to Season 2: disappointed we didn't get the House of the Undying with all the foreshadowing, and they cut the chain for the Battle of Blackwater.
> 
> Was disappointed they cut the Battle of the Fist of the First Men with the White Walkers.
> 
> Thought they'd have included Hoster Tully on his deathbed chatting with Catelyn.
> 
> It's amazing to me how many changes they're making to the Dany storyline.
> 
> I like how much more they're fleshing out the Tyrells.
> 
> Summer & Shaggydog action in Episode 9!
> 
> Season 4 most looking forward to the Martells.
> 
> Not much more thoughts on Season 3, TBH. Having read the books and knowing the outcome of the Red Wedding, it was great seeing all the foreshadowing ('if Robb loses') and mind tricking ('oh we're going to have a baby. We're going to attack Casterly Rock), and 'oh no Robb don't do that!!!


Been posting my thoughts on the Seasons as I wrap up each season, but wanted to post this: I am very happy (?) they put in the Grey Wind being sewn onto Robb Stark's corpse. I was afraid they were going to cut this! Of all the images I got while reading the books, that one probably stuck out to me the most. To me, it's not the sudden deaths of main characters that is surprising and make the series break fantasy tropes (it happens all the time in fantasy. Look at the Star Wars saga 1-8 [amplified even more by the Sequel Trilogy]). It's the cruelty after the fact that puts AGoT on a whole new level. It's not Ned Stark's death that makes it different from other fantasy - it's Joffery taking Sansa and showing her his head on a spike. It's not Robb's and Catelyn's death that breaks fantasy tropes - it's the horrific desecration of Robb's body. In the books they give Robb's crown to a ***** and she wears it every time they do it. Etc. Etc.

(That being said, the sewing would have even had more an impact if Grey Wind had more then one or two scenes the whole series  )


----------



## ourwater

2010-07-30_032321 copy by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: A Piece of the Action


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Marko3

The Walking Dead S2 E8

...decided it is about time I watch it through, and I'm enjoying it very turbo much!


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dreams


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Deviantmoon

ourwater said:


>


I loved watching Whose line is it Anyway a long time ago.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Cementing Relationships


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Your Retention, Please


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Thunder)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Red/White Blues


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fireballs and Bullet Holes


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

41uTXEtgjqL._SL1500_ by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*,
Sat, Mar 10, 2018,


> Florida governor signs new gun law 3 weeks after horrific school shooting; 4 dead after tragic hostage standoff at California veterans home; Fertility clinic freezer in Ohio malfunctions


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Drew Barrymore, Josh Radnor, Kelsey Cook,


> Jimmy welcomes Drew Barrymore, Josh Radnor and Kelsey Cook.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Every Bundy Has a Birthday


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern: Discovering Columbus


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Wtfismylife

Bates Motel


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Man v. Food: Charleston, SC


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Figgy Pudding and the Rapture


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, Mar 11, 2018,


> President Trump unveils his 2020 election slogan, 'Keep America great.'; Decorated army veteran opened fire at the facility he was treated for PTSD; 'American Idol' set to make its return to television


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Can You Please Pas-Ta Sauce?


----------



## ourwater

{Windows 10 Hack - OEM-informationen ändern/eintragen freischalten}


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

__
https://flic.kr/p/ZkmWtF


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Dead or Alive or


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Walking Dead

Match Of The Day

Counterpart 

Quantico


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sonograms and Tube Tops


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Public_Notice by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

http://


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Late Night With Seth Meyers, Reese Witherspoon, David Remnick,


> Seth welcomes Reese Witherspoon and David Remnick.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Javuri

I'm currenlty watching The Alienist & American Crime Story: The Assassination of Gianni Versace. Also started rewatching the first season of Legion.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: It Doesn't Get Any Better Than This


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Unforgettable


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Suddenly


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Hope for the Hopeless


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Rockets)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. Blazers)


----------



## SocialVegan

Currently,
Sunday: Homeland, Counterpart, Last Week Tonight, 60 Minutes
Monday: American Pickers, Vice News, Vanderpump Rules
Tuesday: Bethenny and Fredrik, Vice News, Nova
Wednesday: ANTM, Vice News, Frontline
Thursday: PR-All Stars, Vice News
Friday: Real Time, High Maintenance
Saturday: DVR day + SNL
DVR: weeks worth of jeopardy and daily show among others

Anxiously waiting for new seasons of Silicon Valley, CYE, MDLNY, PR and of course GOT


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Clumsy Monkeys and a Tilted Uterus


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Shattered


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Parturition


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: All You Need Is Love


----------



## SocialVegan

I mixed up Tuesday & Wednesday, sorry.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: If Only You Were Lonely


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hot Lips and Empty Arms


----------



## Limmy

Turn: Washington's Spies

Pretty good show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Fridge


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Broken Dreams and Blocked Arteries


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Alliances


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Mirror, Mirror


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Lion Sleeps Tonight


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Support System


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Wizards vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Proposal, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Chicken Nuggets and a Triple Homicide


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Wolf in the Fold


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Resolutions


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Moment of Truth


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Migration


----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mail Call


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the 'Cuffs


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Forged Resumes and the Recommended Dosage


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Swarm


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Patterns of Force


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Curious George and the Big Red Nightmare


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Freckled Bananas and a Little Schwinn


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where They're Going to Party!


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Finger Lickin' Food


----------



## HenDoggy

Penny dreadful


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Superstore*, Amnesty,


> Glenn and Dina discover their employees' dark sides when they offer amnesty for anyone who confesses their misconduct; meanwhile, the staff teases Amy and Jonah mercilessly about their kiss, and Mateo attempts to contact Jeff.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Mar 15, 2018,


> Zach Braff; Nick Robinson; Borns.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Will Tillerson's exit lead to US withdrawal from Iran nuclear deal?


> Ousted Secretary of State Rex Tillerson argued for the U.S. to keep the Iran nuclear agreement. His likely replacement, Mike Pompeo, calls the deal "disastrous." So what happens now? Former Ambassador Bill Richardson joins Larry with his with his take.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Bill Hader, Jimmy Buffett, Troye Sivan,


> Jimmy welcomes Bill Hader, Jimmy Buffett and musical guest Troye Sivan.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Assignment: Earth


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Remember Me


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Mar 17, 2018,


> Deputy FBI director fired just 2 days before his retirement; Russia expelling British diplomats in retaliation for move made by UK; New trailer for 'Avengers: Infinity War' released


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*MasterChef Junior*, American Classics,


> The Top 22 are split into teams as they are challenged to make as many perfect milkshakes as possible in only 10 minutes.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Picture This


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Joker Is Wild


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Hometown Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pistons vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Soapy Eyes and a Clean Slate


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Canadian Brotha

• Blindspot
• Counterpart
• Z Nation


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Bill Hader,


> Bill Hader hosts Saturday Night Live on March 17, 2018, with musical guest Arcade Fire.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Wounded


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: The Final Countdown


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: All in the Family


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Honor


----------



## Canadian Brotha

• Homeland
• The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Windy City Wants More


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Bob's Burgers*, The Secret Ceramics Room of Secrets,


> The kids set out to find a secret room filled with homemade ceramics which is rumored to be hidden at their school; Teddy starts a phone repair service and the adults become determined to improve his online rating.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 *Good Morning America, *


> Sun Mar 18, 2018, Russian presidential election underway as tensions rise with UK, US; Facebook suspends British-based data company used by Trump campaign; Missing teen from Pennsylvania found safe in Mexico


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, end in Stewie, Please,


> When Stewie is sent to visit the school's child psychologist for a surprise session, Stewie finds himself revealing important, previously untold secrets.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## cak

Bar Rescue


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*The Simpsons*, Homer Is Where the Art Isn't,


> Homer is forced to rely on the skills of a detective from the 1970s to clear his name when he is accused of stealing a painting worth a million dollars.


----------



## IcedOver

"Deception" on ABC. I watched the first episode On Demand. It's a pretty decent show, especially if you like magic. The lead actor is really engaging. Predictably, the cast is composed using SJW rules.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nudes and a Six-Day Cleanse


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Bride of Chaotica!


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Going, Going, Gone


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Love the One You're With


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Check-Up


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Invitations


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Three Smiles and an Unpainted Ceiling


----------



## Lyyli

Dark


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Mar 19, 2018,


> New explosion in Austin injures 2: Police; Woman in so-called 'Gone Girl' case recounts the 'nightmare'; Wendy Williams opens up about her return to TV.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Disease


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Larry King Now, Adam Rodriguez on 'Criminal Minds,' Parenthood, & Puerto Rico,


> 'Criminal Minds' star Adam Rodriguez talks police procedurals, the ongoing crisis in Puerto Rico, and politics in this wide-ranging interview. Plus, the 'Magic Mike' star on the joys of working with Steven Soderbergh, and whether he's after superstardom.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Saw Her Standing There


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Beautiful Doom


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cheeseburger Salad and Jazz


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## SFC01

The Strain, thought it was utterly ridiculous to start with but got well into it !!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr [/URL]


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Thaw


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture2 by trulietrice, on Flickr wotw1 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Samaritan Snare


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



R7yfVm6Rc


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Mar 20, 2018,


> Firm with Trump Ties Accessed Facebook User's Data; Explosion rattles FedEx facility in Texas; Pharrell Williams and Chante Adams dish on 'Roxanne Roxanne' live on 'GMA'


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Tantric Sex and the Sprouted Flute


----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Lockjaw and a Liquid Diet


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bombed


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where No One Proposes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

• Marcella
• The Path


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Turkey Meatballs and a Getaway Car


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## greeno96

The bachelor


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Mar 21, 2018,


> Latest on the Death of Alleged Austin 'Serial Bomber'; Parents of 12-year-old girl who committed suicide speak out about cyberbullying; Sean Paul, David Guetta and Becky G perform 'Mad Love' live on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *The Middle*, Hecks vs. Glossners: The Final Battle,


> The Hecks wage war on the Glossners.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Hunted


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Life Line


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Love Turns You Upside Down


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Examining Andrew McCabe's Firing,


> Will the Trump administration soon regret its handling of FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe's firing? Larry hears from a former assistant attorney general, and talkshow host Bill Press. Then, the latest on the Donald Trump vs. Stormy Daniels saga.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Things We Said Today


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Aid Station


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Wed, Mar 21, 2018,


> Charlie Day; Henry Winkler; Sabrina Carpenter.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Politicking with Larry King, Alan Dershowitz: It Was a Mistake to Appoint Mueller,


> Famed law professor Alan Dershowitz tells Larry why he thinks special counsel Robert Mueller's appointment was a mistake. And, what poses a greater threat to Donald Trump? The Russia probe or sex scandal litigation? Former Rep. David Jolly (R-FL)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Judd Apatow on Comedy, Fear, and Garry Shandling,


> The comedic voice of a generation, Judd Apatow discusses his signature style, the stand-up performance that still wakes him up in the middle of the night, and the process of making a documentary about his late friend and mentor, Garry Shandling.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rosita Dies


----------



## ourwater

su2 by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Dropped Soap and a Big Guy on a Throne


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Imperfection


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: In Theory


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Estrogen and a Hearty Breakfast


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Target


> Jonah finds something wrong with every apartment he and Kelly consider moving into; Dina convinces Amy to join her on a double date; and Jeff starts a poaching war with Glenn after getting a new job at Target.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Fri, Mar 23, 2018,


> Fri, Mar 23, 2018


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Belgian Waffles and Bathroom Privileges


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: White Gold


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Colin Cowherd on LeBron, LaVar Ball, and Sports Politics.


> Colin Cowherd joins Larry to discuss a smorgasbord of trending sports topics - including NCAA March Madness, LeBron James' next move, the 2018 NFL Draft, and Serena Williams' dominance.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Screenshot-(24) by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Hann5 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Mashed Potatoes and a Little Nitrous


----------



## ourwater

Dear for whom it may concern,

This is the requested content relevant to why I have declined to be on the record, also available in PSD (Adobe Photoshop) format.

Best Regards, Agent Steven Yonkman, aka, "Steve".
Capture6 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*over the counter*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## sabbath9

Superman


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## wmu'14

wmu'14 said:


> 1 more episode left of Season 3.
> 
> In regards to Season 2: disappointed we didn't get the House of the Undying with all the foreshadowing, and they cut the chain for the Battle of Blackwater.
> 
> Was disappointed they cut the Battle of the Fist of the First Men with the White Walkers.
> 
> Thought they'd have included Hoster Tully on his deathbed chatting with Catelyn.
> 
> It's amazing to me how many changes they're making to the Dany storyline.
> 
> I like how much more they're fleshing out the Tyrells.
> 
> Summer & Shaggydog action in Episode 9!
> 
> Season 4 most looking forward to the Martells.
> 
> Not much more thoughts on Season 3, TBH. Having read the books and knowing the outcome of the Red Wedding, it was great seeing all the foreshadowing ('if Robb loses') and mind tricking ('oh we're going to have a baby. We're going to attack Casterly Rock), and 'oh no Robb don't do that!!!





wmu'14 said:


> wmu'14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wmu'14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, first time watcher here, though I've read all the books out so far.
> 
> Half-way through Season 1 and it's very easy to watch the next episode when an episode ends!
> 
> Really like the Starks.
> 
> As someone who's familiar with how Jaime is characterized in the later books, it's very easy to be a fan of him even after the events in Episode 1.
> 
> Quite a lot of foreshadowing to later events too. Paying especially close to Theon, a character I wasn't too familiar with when reading the books till his betrayal.
> 
> All the characters were cast very good.
> 
> I think the biggest surprise so far is actually the Knight of Flowers' relationship with Renly is revealed immediately, as well as Ilyrio and Varys being co-conspirators right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Am now watching Season 2, 2 episodes left.
> 
> I think one big difference between the books and show I've noticed is the battles and armies. We don't really get to see them. It should be like Lord of the Rings, for example, where we see giant armies marching. All we see is tents. When they captured Jaime in Season 1, it kind of comes out of nowhere. This is one of the best sword fighters in Westeros and it's like he's randomly captured. Also wish we would've seen the Greyjoy's capture of Winterfell. Oh well. Here's hoping we see the Battle of Kings Landing. (Looking forward to the House of the Undying too )
> 
> I wish we saw the direwolves more, too. Ghost, Summer, and Greywind should always be at the side of Jon, Bran, and Robb. They're almost non-existent. One of my favorite scenes so far is when Robb interrogates Jaime with Greywind. We do get some hints of Greywind's involvement in the battles, though, like in the books "they say he rides on the back of a giant direwolf.'
> 
> Enough of the complaining though. In contrast to the books, Theon's storyline is one of my favorites. I like how it's Tywin at Harrenhal. Joffrey is even more despicable then in the books. Really liking Yara, Brinne, Varys, Stannis, Littlefinger.
> 
> Honestly, I almost prefer the show over the books. The books are just too complicated, sometimes. We don't need the name of every single character. (I'd love to read an abridged version of the books) The CoK book focused too much on Tyrion and Arya, so I like how we get to see more of the other characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 more episode left of Season 3.
> 
> In regards to Season 2: disappointed we didn't get the House of the Undying with all the foreshadowing, and they cut the chain for the Battle of Blackwater.
> 
> Was disappointed they cut the Battle of the Fist of the First Men with the White Walkers.
> 
> Thought they'd have included Hoster Tully on his deathbed chatting with Catelyn.
> 
> It's amazing to me how many changes they're making to the Dany storyline.
> 
> I like how much more they're fleshing out the Tyrells.
> 
> Summer & Shaggydog action in Episode 9!
> 
> Season 4 most looking forward to the Martells.
> 
> Not much more thoughts on Season 3, TBH. Having read the books and knowing the outcome of the Red Wedding, it was great seeing all the foreshadowing ('if Robb loses') and mind tricking ('oh we're going to have a baby. We're going to attack Casterly Rock), and 'oh no Robb don't do that!!!
Click to expand...

Just finished Season 4

This season's a roller-coaster with lots of twists and deaths. I feel like - as in the books - the pacing needed to slow down a bit and catch its breath. Not complaining, just a lot of stuff happening that'd have had more an impact if it built up to they were more separated.

We have Joffery's death, Littlefinger being revealed as the mastermind of the War and Lysa's death, Yigrette, The Hound, Tywin. I feel like moving some of these events over to AFFC and ADWD really would've improved them. I think one reason the pacing is so fast, is originally there was supposed to be a timegap of a few years between ASOS and AFFC, hence a lot of things happening before then.

Very happy about the mammoths! Was disappointed we didn't get them in Season 3!

I don't have much more to say. I enjoyed the events at King's Landing, the Vale, and Arya and Clegane the most this season.

Where is the Kingsmoot? I hope if that's cut, they don't cut out Sand Snake chapters in Dorne as well.

Going to take a little break before starting Season 5. Some other things I'd like to catch up on, and am going on vacation in a couple weeks. Seems like this is a good place to stop for a few weeks as most of the plot lines are wrapped up or are shifting to Essos.


----------



## ourwater

*MasterChef Junior*, Recipe for Love,


> The Top 20 face a team challenge to prepare a lunch service for a wedding party of 75 guests, which will consist of racks of lamb and pan-seared halibut.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Darmok


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



Capture7 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture8 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Dad


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Dad ... Again


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Mar 24, 2018,


> Thousands head to Washington for the 'March for Our Lives' protest; Former water park executive charged with involuntary manslaughter; Highlights from 'Sweet Sixteen'


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Sticky Wicket


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Brunch, Bologna and Burgers


----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## highondefinition

The Son


----------



## Wren611

Masterchef.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Chew And Brew


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fun Girl Stuff and Eternal Salvation


----------



## SocialVegan

Saturday Night Live


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Buck Saves the Day


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bulletin Board


----------



## ourwater

*DLNA server - Government (International)*

IMG_0159 by trulietrice, on Flickr

2003 - 2018
Replaced CPU: $300.00
Windows 10 Pro: $690.00
Network Configuration: $750.00
Network Administrator Cost: $500,000.00
Telephone: $2500.00
Travel: $50.00

Status: Repaired and Operational
Note: Please do not mark as "spam", or I will call the post office and report fraud.

Sincerely, a former councilor working for State.

2018
Cost to Configuration SYSTEM, and IT Equipment with installation Totals: $1000.00 not counting legal fees.
509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
*Good Morning America*, Sun, Mar 25, 2018,


> Highlights and dramatic moments from March for Our Lives; Stormy Daniels ready to reveal details of alleged affair; Celebrities offer free 'Love, Simon' movie tickets


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Mar 23, 2018,


> Woman claiming to be Trump's ex-mistress: 'There was a real relationship'; 2 teams head to the Elite 8 with their lucky charms.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Honor


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Rick and Morty*, Meeseeks and Destroy,


> Rick provides the family with a solution to their problems, freeing him up to go on an adventure led by Morty. Sounds good, better record this one, broh!


----------



## Mabel Pines

Gotham


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Thunder)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## SocialVegan

M
d
l
n
y


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Lost and the Plunderers


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Do Not Send Us Astray


----------



## ourwater




----------



## SocialVegan

Homeland: "Andante"


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Terrorists and Gingerbread


----------



## SocialVegan

60 Minutes: "Stormy Daniels"


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## SocialVegan

Last week tonight and Barry


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Jocko22

Ash vs Evil Dead


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

20180326_070813 by trulietrice, on Flickr509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Public_Notice by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## SocialVegan

Counterpart


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: How Green Was My Apple


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Bob's Burgers*, Sleeping With the Frenemy,


> Tina sets Tammy up with Brett, a boy from out of town; Gene loses his baby tooth and must find a replacement to complete Linda's collection.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: 11:59


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 







*The Simpsons*, Scenes Plus A Tag From A Marriage,


> Homer and Marge recall the transition in their lives from how it was before having children to becoming a pair of miserable parents.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



*Good Morning America*, Mon, Mar 26, 2018,


> Stormy Daniels breaks silence on alleged Trump affair; Will March for Our Lives get Congress to act on gun control?; 'Roseanne' cast opens up about the new season on 'GMA'.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_9 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Tyler Perry, Jim Jeffries, Joe List,


> Jimmy welcomes Tyler Perry, Jim Jefferies and Joe List.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rachel Has a Baby, Part 1


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: It Happened One Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Stoned Guy


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sawdust and Brisket


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Screenshot (15) by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Screenshot (16) by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture by trulietrice, on 509847502 by trulietrice, on FlickrFlickr


----------



## ourwater

I'm not covering anyone's warranty if you have not done this prior to Windows Updates. I hope that this explains why installing Windows 10 Store drivers, Microsoft Failed to Certify with Administrator Privileges has failed our Military. Yes, I was still Network Administrator when I was forced a background check, of which my city has refused to respond to my questions. The problem with my Kaspersky Enterprise OEM Edition. Remember it was Hijacked by the government with my signature. - end update.
Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## scooby

What even are these posts??


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Tinker, Tenor, Doctor, Spy


----------



## ourwater

https://www.facebook.com/istock
509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture4 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Chute


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I've just found the joy that is The Santa Clarita Diet, have binged S1 Episodes 1-7. 
Thanks goes to Imgur for this completely random find !


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Homeland*, Andante


> Carrie makes a move. Wellington has a reckoning. Saul expands an operation.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Walking On a Dream


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Face of Change


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## grass

Mission Hill, finished it. Pretty.. pretty good.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Pelicans)


----------



## ourwater

Capture6 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

be right back


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## SocialVegan

Tosh.0


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Clippers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Small Nervous Breakdown and a Misplaced Fork


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Mar 27, 2018,


> Trump Expels 60 Russian Diplomats From US; New details emerge on Prince's cause of death; Utah becomes 1st state to legalize so-called 'free range parenting'


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Designated Survivor


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, V Is for Mystery,


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Family Guy*, V Is for Mystery


> Stewie and Brian work as detectives who are investigating a series of mysterious murders that are happening in Victorian-era London.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Politicking with Larry King*, Trump teases more firings -- So who's likely the next to go?


> Is President Trump preparing to make more personnel changes in his administration? 'Gatekeepers' author Chris Whipple joins Larry with his take. Then, Stormy Daniels' account of a tryst with Trump is sordid, but is it significant? Legal experts weigh in.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*4.7k*

Capture10 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Warlord


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Yesterday's Enterprise


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Hard Bargain


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: She's Killing Me


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Grizzlies)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Kreplach and a Tiny Tush


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture12 (2) by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture12 (2) by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture12 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Wed, Mar 28, 2018,


> Kim Jong Un Visits China In Historic First; Facebook announces new privacy settings; Labrador retrievers revealed as the most popular dog breed in 2017


----------



## ourwater

usb 3.0 lights - yes
windows 7 drivers yes
website png certificate compatibility - yes, ssl or openssl
wifi compatabity (FBI) - yes
windows activation using certificates video/audio, images - yes
trialware compatabiliy - yes
gps tracking -yes (google maps
geolocation - ask my parents, I don't live there
univeristy servers compatable - exception, updates off


----------



## ourwater

Capture29 by trulietrice, on Flickr


https://worldoftanks.com/en/game said:


> Last updated: March 03,2016
> Wargaming Group Limited, 105, Agion Omologiton Avenue, Nicosia 1080, Cyprus, or any one of its affiliated entities, including Wargaming World Limited for Xbox games and PlayStation®4 games ("*Wargaming*") provides this game software (along with any updates, the "*Software*") in relation to our games, including, but not limited to, *"World of Tanks", "World of Warplanes", "World of Warships", "World of Tanks" on Xbox 360 and Xbox One, "World of Tanks" on PlayStation®4, "World of Tanks Blitz", "World of Warships Blitz", "Gods & Glory", "Total War: Arena"* (each "*Game*", and collectively with the Software and Wargaming's related services, the "*Service*"), for your personal use only, subject to this End User License Agreement (the "*EULA*") as well as Wargaming's Terms of Service (the "*Terms*"), which are incorporated by reference herein. This EULA and the Terms, as modified from time to time, govern your use of the Game, Software and Service.
> By downloading, installing, accessing or using the Software, you agree that you have read, understood, and agree to be bound by this EULA and the Terms. If you do not agree, you may not download, install, access or use the Software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Jay Duplass on 'Transparent,' 'Outside In,' & his brother, Mark,


> King of indies Jay Duplass unpacks his creative process with his brother, Mark; explains how the producer-director-writer accidentally landed his role on 'Transparent'; discusses his new movie, 'Outside In'.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## neonknight77

Trailer Park Boys. 

And boy am I glad that I found it. It's a gem worth a thousand stones lol.


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Mar 28, 2018,


> Trump has fired another member of his Cabinet; North Korea and China confirming reports of meeting in Beijing; Popular sitcom 'Roseanne' is back after 21 years


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Tin Man


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

You choose "Lazy Citizen".:grin2:


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Cage


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Flight


----------



## ourwater

Hyper-V update - yes
Ukraine Windows update - yes


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

I left my state grocer card at home for a good reason.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Remember the Time


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice , on Flickr,


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu , Mar 29, 2018,


> Trump Appoints White House Physician to Cabinet; Judge drops most serious charges in fatal fraternity hazing case; 'Roseanne' thrusts parenting and gender identity into the spotlight.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Spurs)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Chevy396

The Men Who Built America: Frontiersmen

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Pork on the Brain


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Build a Better Mousetrap


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, District Manager,


> When the new district manager visits the store, Dina attempts to hide her pregnancy, Mateo worries about his stats and Amy says too much.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ourwater said:


> 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Miri


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

> Facebook has banned pages belonging to far-right political group Britain First and its leaders Paul Golding and Jayda Fransen. The company first said it was reviewing the pages in December, after Twitter banned the group and YouTube restricted some of their videos. Britain First has been described by Prime Minister Theresa May as a hate group, and is the main far-right organisation in the UK. Fransen and Golding still have accounts on another Facebook-owned platform, Instagram. Facebook has banned pages for the far-right group Britain First and its two leaders, Paul Golding and Jayda Fransen, from its platform.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr IMG_0001 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Angel One


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## SFC01

Not last, but current - I am about to watch a film version of the classic novel from my very own Hampshire homegirl Jane Austin - Pride and Prejudice........and Zombies.


----------



## SFC01

SFC01 said:


> Not last, but current - I am about to watch a film version of the classic novel from my very own Hampshire homegirl Jane Austin - Pride and Prejudice........and Zombies.


Well, thats quite enough of that, almost as **** as actually reading Jane Austin


----------



## ourwater

_What_


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## V1bzz

Knight Rider


----------



## ourwater

Capture8 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Love the One You're With


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


> Addresses issue where the Remote Desktop License report gets corrupted when it exceeds the 4 KB size limit.​


​
No.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Beautiful Doom


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri , Mar 30, 2018,


> Fox News Anchor Apologizes to Parkland Student Activist; Chinese space station debris could land in US; UVA women's basketball coach quits to fight for her daughter's adoption


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: April Fools


----------



## 552569

I've been watching "The 100" lately on Netflix. It's pretty interesting, but every episode is very suspenseful and stressful lol, but it's definitely worth watching I think. The genre is drama/fantasy.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture8 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 2017-05-22_071638 by trulietrice, on FlickrCapture9 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Politicking with Larry King, Contentious Citizenship Question Posed for Census -- Why It Matters,


> The Trump administration wants to ask about citizenship status in the U.S. Census. Larry examines the pros and cons with his political panel. Then, will Stormy Daniels' attorney get a chance to depose Donald Trump?


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Diabetic Lesbians and a Blushing Bride


----------



## ourwater

*you forgot linkedin for at&t*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Maslow

Better Call Saul, Season 3


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Heart of Glory


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 







Larry King Now, Jay Pharoah on Soderbergh, 'SNL,' & His Many Impressions,


> Comedian Jay Pharoah reflects on his 'Saturday Night Live' history, discusses delving into dramatic territory in 'Unsane,' and explains why he has Matt Damon to thank for his role in the Steven Soderbergh thriller.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Mar 30, 2018,


> Autopsy finds unarmed black man shot 6 times in the back; Noor Salmon acquitted in Pulse nightclub massacre trial; Parkland student does not accept apology from Fox News anchor


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



XnzNyaC5LiEMasterChef Junior, No Sugar, Sugar,


> The junior home cooks face a mystery box challenge that tasks them with making desserts using natural sweeteners other than sugar.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Commemorative Coin and a Misshapen Head


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


> *Internal Server Error*
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> More information about this error may be available in the server error log.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Snickerdoodle and a Nip Slip


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Mar 31, 2018,


> Family of Stephon Clark releases independent autopsy showing he was shot 8 times; Chinese space station tumbling toward Earth expected to crash this weekend; Arnold Schwarzenegger recovering after open-heart surgery


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Quaaludes and Crackerjack


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The General Flipped at Dawn


----------



## ourwater

istockphoto.com said:


> We apologize for the inconvenience, but we are working to quickly resolve a technical issue that impacts your experience on our site.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ourwater said:


> 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Springtime


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Life with Father


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

SDIM1540 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

2012-07-06_184731 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Kelly Breaks Out


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



*Jumanji: Welcome To The Jungle* [2017]


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: It Happened One Night


----------



## ourwater

*Chrome isn't your default browser
Banners blocked: 0*


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sun, Apr 1, 2018,


> Pope celebrating Easter Mass; Protests erupt after shooting of unarmed black man by Sacramento police; Snapchat adds Easter egg hunt game


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture6 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Spurs)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture12 by trulietrice, on Flickr




Capture11 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Hidden File Properties*
Capture13 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Lost and the Plunderers


----------



## ourwater

20180326_070813 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

DRM Request by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Culinary Saved My Life 2


----------



## ourwater

Capture4 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Beast Mode and Old People Kissing


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Still Gotta Mean Something


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture_003 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Bob's Burgers*, The Hurt Soccer,


> Bob and Linda forgot that they signed up Louise to play in a youth soccer league, so the family helps her get ready to play in the last game of the season.


----------



## ourwater

*The Simpsons*, Fears of a Clown,


> Bart is sent through a prankster rehabilitation program after a terrifying clown-mask prank affects the entire town and ruins Krusty's career.


----------



## ourwater

Capture14 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: What Goes Around Came Around


----------



## ourwater

*The Tunnel*, 7. Episode Seven,


> Police think they may finally have a lead, as the serial killer's actions escalate in his fifth and final 'truth.' Karl and Laura's relationship takes another turn as Laura steps up her flirtations with another man.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Learning Curve


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Apr 2, 2018,


> Midwest to Northeast hit with spring snow ; Boy found alive after falling through drainage pipe; John Krasinski opens up about 'A Quiet Place' on 'GMA';


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ScythianHeretic

the last tv show i watched was probably in 2003 it was either Buffy , dark angel or angel :lol


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Turkey Meatballs and a Getaway Car


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Mashed Potatoes and a Little Nitrous


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Smilin' Jack


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Can't Flirt


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Pure Evil and a Free Piece of Cheesecake


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Counterpart


----------



## discopotato

the perfect murder


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_Admin by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ourwater said:


> 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture+pinterest by trulietrice, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft respects your privacy. To learn more, please read our Privacy Statement.
> Microsoft Corporation, One Microsoft Way, Redmond, WA 98052 USA
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.shutterstock.com/account/planshttps://www.shutterstock.com/account/plans
Click to expand...


----------



## ourwater

"You have not granted this site any special permissions"
https://www.shutterstock.com/image-...-on-239047549?src=ybQBiCeEMOh0y8whSOenpw-1-39


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Non Sequitur


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Reply


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

https://www.facebook.com/Shutterstock/


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

https://www.hulu.com/welcome 



 The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Tracy Morgan, Kate Mara, Chris Lane ft. Tori Kelly


> Jimmy welcomes Tracy Morgan, Kate Mara and musical guest Chris Lane ft. Tori Kelly.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Capture6 by trulietrice, on Flickr



embedded amazon video


----------



## ourwater

https://www.archives.gov/files/privacy/privacy-impact-assessments/youtube.pdf


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Sins of the Father


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

[/url]509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Was Made For Lovin' You


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Run, Baby, Run


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



*Good Morning America*, Tue, Apr 3, 2018,


> Cancer Survivors to Sue Fertility Clinic After Storage Failure; Villanova star reacts to NCAA title win; Authors of 'The Confidence Code for Girls' share ways to help girls


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Mavericks)


----------



## Chevy396

Latest episode of The Resident. I love it.

"Death Before Dishonor"

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

DSC00298 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Chevy396

ourwater said:


> DSC00298 by trulietrice, on Flickr


Flickr, I completely forgot about that web app. Thanks, it should run nicely on my Chromebook.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Wild Game Plan


----------



## ourwater

*usb driver update*

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


> Device USB\VID_0000&PID_0004\7&2c8642d3&0&4 was configured.
> 
> Driver Name: usb.inf
> Class Guid: {36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}
> Driver Date: 06/21/2006
> Driver Version: 10.0.16299.15
> Driver Provider: Microsoft
> Driver Section: BADDEVICE.Dev.NT
> Driver Rank: 0xFF0000
> Matching Device Id: USB\SET_ADDRESS_FAILURE
> Outranked Drivers: usb.inf:USB\SET_ADDRESS_FAILURE:00FF2000
> Device Updated: false
> Parent Device: USB\VID_2109&PID_0813\6&2780d96d&0&1





> Device is working


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Apr 3, 2018,


> At Least 4 Injured in Shooting at YouTube Offices; Suspect Dead; Trump proposes potentially using the military to secure US-Mexico border; Boy rescued from sewage pipe says he left rescuers a clue.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 



 *The Middle*, Thank You for Not Kissing,


> Mike teaches Brick dating etiquette.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Sarek


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Alter Ego


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Homeland
~ The Americans
~ Marcella
~ The Walking Dead
~ The Path
~ UCL: Liverpool vs Man City


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The End Is the Beginning Is the End


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Bad Blood


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

IMG_0159 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Raptors)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture25 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Wed, Apr 4, 2018,


> Martin Luther King Jr.'s Granddaughter Speaks Out on 'GMA' 50 Years After His Death; Family of alleged YouTube shooter warned police; 'Roseanne' star Emma Kenney dishes on the show's popular reboot


----------



## Wanderlust26

Monk

Hilarious OCD detective.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Lakers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Sparkling Water and Ba-dinkers


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 







 ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Apr 4, 2018,


> 'It Was My Mistake': Facebook CEO Speaks Out on Privacy Scandal; Alleged YouTube shooter broadcast her motive on its website: Police; The Rev. Jesse Jackson shares what he wishes he'd told MLK before he died.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 Politicking with Larry King, Katrina Vanden Heuvel: Bolton and Pompeo Nominations Dignal Foreboding Turn in US Foreign Policy,


> The Nation's Katrina vanden Heuvel tells Larry why she thinks Donald Trump's nomination of John Bolton as national security advisor and Mike Pompeo as state department head signal a worrisome turn for U.S. foreign affairs.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Before and After


----------



## ourwater

2017-04-07_222930 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Enterprise Incident


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*666095938*

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Dan Stevens on 'Legion,' Playing Beast, & Joan Collins,


> British actor Dan Stevens talks all things 'Legion' - including how the popular sci-fi series has eerie commonalities with life in 2018, and what to expect when season 2 commences. Plus, the cricket aficionado on playing Beast in 'Beauty.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture7_2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 







 Jimmy Kimmel Live, Wed, Apr 4, 2018,


> John Cena; Joe Kennedy III; Rozzi.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Thu, Apr 5, 2018,


> Couple Who Struggled With Fertility Has 7 Children After Winning an IVF Raffle; 7-year-old reaches summit of Mount Kilimanjaro; Meet the woman behind Meghan Markle's coveted style


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Hard Bargain


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Transplant Wasteland


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Blazers vs. Rockets)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 







The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Mike Myers, Abbi Jacobson, A$AP Rocky,


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Homeland*, Lies, Amplifiers, F**king Twitter,


> Carrie and Saul interrogate a suspect. Wellington makes a play.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Timberwolves vs. Nuggets)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Beat Bobby Flay: Not a Speck


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Day of the Dove


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Descent, Part 2


----------



## LynxRivers

Mr. Pickles. A pretty morbid but funny show in my opinion


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Apr 6, 2018,


> Trump makes 1st public comments about Stormy Daniels; Waterpark co-owner pleads not guilty in boy's death; Can pasta help you lose weight?


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Idle Hands


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: She's Killing Me


----------



## MCHB

I don't have cable (I refuse to pay for it simply because of the commercials and the content is shyte) but online I was watching home improvement and King of the Hill because nostalgia. Also I use ad-blockers religiously (and feel no shame in doing so!). Never has an ad had any effect on my shopping habits; if I want something I'll buy it. I don't need to be told what I should buy and my time is worth more than sitting through the advert.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: 38 Across


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Lyyli

NBA Mavericks vs Pistons


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Engagement Picture


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Apr 5, 2018,


> Seth Rogen; Jaina Lee Ortiz; I'm With Her.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Soup-Centric


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*
Superstore*, Local Vendors Day,


> Glenn puts pressure on everyone to purchase his wife's needlepoint crafts during Cloud 9's local vendors sale; Garrett flirts with a craft beer vendor; and Amy exaggerates her Spanish language skills.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, What Happens Next in the US vs China Tariffs Battle?,


> The tariff dispute between China and the U.S. is escalating. Where will it end? Hoover Institute's Lanhee Chen joins Larry with his take. Then, Robert Mueller says Donald Trump isn't a criminal target in the Russia probe. Professor Richard Painter


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Euripides

Alias Grace


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Your new VHD guest password has detected unusual activity on fake account. Has anyone tried yahoo credentials?


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Lower Decks


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

HTML:


[MEDIA=youtube]kJElLhztEPY[/MEDIA]


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

2017-03-29_141209 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Flashback


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture4 by trulietrice, on Flickr *Good Morning America*, Sat, Apr 7, 2018,


> National Guard to provide up to 4,000 troops at Mexican border; UFC champ charged with assault after wild confrontation at Barclays Center; New details of the Menendez brother's reunion in prison


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*MasterChef Junior*, Donut Sweat It,


> Gordon's daughter, Matilda, gives a lesson on her take on a classic hamburger and French fries, which the young cooks must replicate.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where No One Proposes


----------



## ourwater

Capture23 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Sharks


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Rockets)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

IMG_3854 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Tiffany Haddish, Jay Chandrasekhar & Kevin Heffernan, Rich the Kid,


> Jimmy welcomes Tiffany Haddish, Jay Chandrasekhar & Kevin Heffernan and Rich the Kid.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Apr 6, 2018,


> Treasury secretary: 'There is the potential of a trade war'; Fights canceled after McGregor charged with 3 counts of assault; Students and colleges getting in on the fun of viral acceptance videos.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: 'Til Death Do Us Part


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Old Insurance Dodge


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Comments*


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Chadwick Boseman,


> Chadwick Boseman hosts Saturday Night Live on April 7, 2018, with musical guest Cardi B.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Q and the Grey


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: It Happened One Night


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Honor


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Lost and the Plunderers


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Key


----------



## Chevy396

Ghosted. Pretty good little show. Especially if you liked The Office (I think that's where the actors are from).

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471

Rewatching "Mad Men", so far I'm in season 3. Also I think Trudy is underappreciated, she's the best house wife on that show. So funny, kind and supportive, loyal, yet smart and stands up for herself despite her husband being mostly a real crybaby POS.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Worth


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Safe Word and a Rib Eye


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture_005 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Javuri

A Tale of Two Sisters


----------



## Javuri

Javuri said:


> A Tale of Two Sisters


Whoops, this wasn't the movie one. Last show I watched was The Punisher.


----------



## 3stacks

suits


----------



## ourwater

*Homeland* Useful Idiot,


> Carrie has problems at home. Saul and Wellington work on Paley.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: No Chicken, No Check


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## rj2060

Dark shadows


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Man Trap


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Pure Evil and a Free Piece of Cheesecake


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Apr 9, 2018,


> Trump Names Putin in Reply to Syria Chemical Attack; Tony Robbins apologizes to #MeToo founder; 'A Quiet Place' scores $50M opening weekend


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Atticus Finch and the Downtrodden


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Ping Pong


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Pelicans vs. Clippers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Wind Chimes and a Bottomless Pit of Sadness


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Naked Time


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Javuri

Death Note


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Half a Life


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Windows Update*

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Want You With Me


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Verisign*

Capture_003 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*



Good Morning America[/b], Tue, Apr 10, 2018,



FBI Raids Home, Offices of Trump's Personal Attorney; Zuckerberg calls Facebook scandal 'my mistake'; Doctor shares 20 foods you should be eating.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Puttin' On The Ritz


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Wizards)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Lakers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Phoebe's Cookies


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Lyyli

NBA Rockets vs Lakers


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *The Middle*, Bat out of Heck,


> Dr. Goodwin buys all the brittle Brick needs to sell.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Darmok


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

it's not really a TV show, but, Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood.
In fact i am still watching it because, Wowwee, is it good.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Gift


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: No Man's Land


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: If Tomorrow Never Comes


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Jazz vs. Blazers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Candy


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_002 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## MonkeyMan213

Rocko's Modern Life


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Apr 11, 2018,


> White House Says Trump Has Power to Fire Mueller; Ex-'Silicon Valley' star accused of false bomb threat; Kerry Washington dishes on the 'Scandal' finale.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Scientific Method


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Drone


----------



## Grace21

The Voice


----------



## ourwater

*$*

IMG_0026 by trulietrice, on Flickr IMG_0049 by trulietrice, on Flickr IMG_0051 by trulietrice, on Flickr IMG_0054 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Somebody That I Used To Know


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Wed, Apr 11, 2018,


> Anna Faris; Chris Hardwick; The Regrettes.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Thu, Apr 12, 2018,


> US Military Awaits Trump's Decision on Syria Missile Strikes; Woman adopts baby from pregnant mother she met on a plane; Martha Stewart demos how to make the perfect party centerpieces.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Get Up, Stand Up


----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Light That Failed


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Cheesecakes


----------



## ourwater

*New Girl*, About Three Years Later,


> Jess and Nick come back from a book tour for "The Pepperwood Chronicles" across Europe.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Tush Push and Some Radishes


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

IMG_0064 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture29 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 



 ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Apr 14, 2018,


> White House: No decision has been made yet on military action in Syria; Pressure mounts for Missouri governor to resign after bombshell report; Aid groups say more Syrian refugee children are getting chance to learn.


----------



## ourwater

Capture5 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture6 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## twitchy666

*√*


----------



## ourwater

Capture8 by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Sumabala

Blackspot


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Lottery,


> Jonah encourages Amy to take the initiative - and a field trip - to ask for a raise; Dina tricks Garrett into being an enthusiastic worker; Mateo and Cheyenne team up to play the lottery.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Timeless


----------



## ourwater

"You'll get an update"


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

Capture7 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Apr 12, 2018,


> Shia LaBeouf; Sandra Oh; First Aid Kit.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Last Outpost


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## MonkeyMan213

Mystery Diners


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I'm Winning


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Change of Heart


----------



## screamingontheinside

New Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The M*A*S*H Olympics


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Cheap Wedding Dress


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Lockjaw and a Liquid Diet


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

172671294 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: When the Bough Breaks


----------



## ourwater

> [2009 msi EULA *Macro Scheduler* Code]


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture11 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Souvenirs


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Apr 13, 2018


> RNC Prepares Aggressive Plan to Discredit Comey; 6-year-old sees color for the 1st time; Adam Rippon, Tonya Harding and more to face-off on 'Dancing With the Stars'


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Fallen Idol


----------



## ourwater

*Optional*

Capture12 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture15 by trulietrice, on Flickr IMG_2961 by trulietrice, on Flickr IMG_2963 by trulietrice, on Flickr IMG_2991 by trulietrice, on Flickr IMG_2999 by trulietrice, on Flickr IMG_2976 - Copy by trulietrice, on Flickr IMG_2976 - Copy by trulietrice, on Flickr IMG_3004 - Copy by trulietrice, on Flickr IMG_2984 by trulietrice, on Flickr IMG_3002 by trulietrice, on Flickr IMG_3003 - Copy by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Sat, Apr 14, 2018,


> US, France and Britain launch missile strikes on Syrian weapons facilities; Comedian Will Ferrell recovering after accident; Trump fires back as James Comey opens up in new memoir


----------



## ourwater

Capture16 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*MasterChef Junior*, Room Service,


> The junior home cooks are divided into two groups and use the kitchen of an upscale Los Angeles hotel to prepare breakfast for the guests.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Light That Failed


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*microsoft live account, turned waterfox*

20180326_070813 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Heat vs. 76'ers)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *MasterChef Junior*, Tag Team,


> The junior home cooks must create a dish with farm fresh ingredients that are inspired by their families.


----------



## ourwater

Capture15 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr IMG_0180 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Match Of The Day


----------



## ourwater

Request for socialanxietysupport.com evidence is officially denied on behalf myself "ourwater" as of since 2010 of those recognized and including informed or non informed City Regulations that involve the Missouri House of Representative's on behalf of The New Space Corporation "members only facts and evidence". Account pendings approval. Capture15 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Apr 13, 2018,


> Trump calls former FBI director an 'untruthful slime ball'; Comey describes briefing with Trump 'almost an out-of-body experience'; Recordings seized during FBI raid of Trump personal lawyer's home, office: Sources.


----------



## ourwater

*mark* *zuckerberg* Capture14 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Found *GUILTY and all those whome he represents internationally, in accordance with Microsoft (TM). 



*


----------



## ourwater

Capture13 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Family Guy*, Veteran Guy,


> Peter and the guys are forced to enlist in the U.S. Coast Guard after they are found guilty of violating the Stolen Valor Act by pretending to be veterans.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Vows


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture+pinterest by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Me-Did you know my paid wireless accesspoint has three wifi channels, and a guest network? Univeristy Of Missouri - We cannot discuss internet. Me- You mean Intranet? Univeristy Of Missouri - Calls police. Police arrive at the hospital, are escorted away by Hospital Admin. Me - Did you know my father stole my wifi router*? That I paid for in Cash, for my computer that I paid for in cash? Father calls cops. House raided, and destoryed. The good news is that the wifi button still works on my Wireless Access Point, that I paid for in cash. Thanks for all your help, on live tv, featuring _Amazon Prime, at&t free wireless and Bratayley's youtube channel. 



_


----------



## ourwater

Capture15 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture16 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture3 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

IMG_2984 by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture17 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture18 by trulietrice, on Flickr




Capture19 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture20 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr image by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: How Green Was My Apple


----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Disneywoman

Once Upon a Time on Friday


----------



## ourwater

IMG_0051 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Bob's Burgers*, Cheer Up Sleepy Gene,


> Gene is nervous about going to his very first sleepover, but after the night doesn't go as planned, he learns that maybe he was right.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

IMG_0049 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture_9 by trulietrice, on Flickr 











*Saturday Night Live*, John Mulaney,


> John Mulaney hosts Saturday Night Live on April 14, 2018, with musical guest Jack White.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Bucks vs. Celtics)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Lost and the Plunderers


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Key


----------



## ourwater

Capture4 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Sorry, there are still no updates friends.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Timberwolves vs. Rockets)


----------



## ourwater

Capture9 by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun Apr 15, 2018,


> New revelations from fired FBI director in exclusive interview; White House presents report it says proves Syria conducted chemical attack; Beyonce and Destiny's Child reunites in Coachella


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Worth


----------



## jjbnum3

Bosch season 4 (Amazon prime) Really like
Fear the Walking Dead (just binged watched the first 3 seasons the last few weeks) Very good.

The Walking Dead :Worth(Almost done with season 8 ) I have A love hate relationship with this show.Mostly hate the last few seasons.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Wrath


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

SDIM1168_2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

]WeDdcobMcBc[/B]


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Mr. Empty Pants


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## karenw

BGT


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Remember


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, on, Apr 16, 2018,


> James Comey addresses his most controversial decisions; Starbucks CEO speaks out after black men arrested; ESPN host opens up about endometriosis battle


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Few Thongs and a Hawaiian Funeral


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Small Nervous Breakdown and a Misplaced Fork


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 







[youutube]OHgCbt5HqJc[/youtube]


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Heat vs. 76'ers)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture15 by trulietrice, on Flickr default5 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## sabbath9

New version of "Lost in Space" on Netflix


----------



## ourwater




----------



## vela

Lost in Space on Netflix


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture17 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Rosita Dies


----------



## ourwater

Capture7_2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Abstinence and Pudding


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture20 by trulietrice, on Flickr 







Geostorm [2017]


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Fair Trade


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_002 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

IMG_3006 by trulietrice, on Flickr IMG_3012 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Galileo Seven


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Requested screen image by patient that wants to remain anonymous.
Capture16 by trulietrice, on Flickr

This is when your Corporate Kaspersky has been locked down in a safe, and you put your computers drive and device with authentication immediately prompts for credentials, because they are all FBI evidence. Since this was a public hand-off, Close your browsers and then update your app. Don't scan, just restart and hope nobody attacks you, and especially, and I mean especially, don't explain to anyone ever again. Since my parents have taken it upon themselves to sell off every asset I own, list my numbers in phone books, on the internet, and list my home address. I have zero chance of winning. Please be keeping in mind, I took them to court when I was eleven. My parents publicly deny this, which again is why they win even more each year.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: A Hard Day's Night


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, on Flickr 







509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The First Cut Is the Deepest


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Bucks vs. Celtics)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where They All Turn Thirty


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Zombies and Cobb Salad


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Zooey Deschanel on 'New Girl,' Her Career, & Parenthood, Zooey Deschanel, 


> - who has spent the past seven years starring on the hit sitcom 'New Girl' - reflects on the comedy's critically-acclaimed run, her co-stars, and what she'll miss most about the show. Plus, Zooey on her recent food advocacy


----------



## ourwater

Amazon hiring for 2,500 jobs at new Houston center




Bizhub C654e fax and fax confirmation page





Toy Shopping at Walmart For LOL Surprise BIG Surprise Ball-LOL Surprise Dolls Opening


----------



## ourwater

Ringing Out Feedback from a PA System




ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Apr 17, 2018,


> Former First Lady Barbara Bush Dies At Age 92; Stormy Daniels on 'The View': 'I'm done being bullied'; Zoo visitors help gorilla welcome newborn Moke


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

DSC00298 by trulietrice, on Flickr,
Comparing Windows 10 to Windows 7


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 







*



*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

h

__
https://flic.kr/p/22U1CHL
Capture8 by trulietrice, on Flickr ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_6nVM6leM8


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture6 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

I had to disable protected mode. My game looks like is going t start refunding cash again. Will see. All I know is it's something to do with amazon prime, and that there are unpaid bills. I'm so that my home is paid for, and I have documentation that proves it. Now the latest news.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*New Girl**, Tuesday Meeting,



After a drunken power lunch, Jess and Cece decide to confront Russell and demand that Jess be given additional responsibilities in her job.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Return of the Archons


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Worst Case Scenario


----------



## andy0128

Walking dead season finale


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: No Man's Land


----------



## TZT

Just finished Season 3, Episode 2 of Ray Donovan. I am afraid this show might be going off the rails a bit.


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_312130988 by trulietrice, on Flickr


ourwater said:


> Good Morning America, Fri, Apr 7, 2017,US Launches Military Strike on Syria; At Least 2 Dead in Stockholm "Terrorist Attack": Swedish PM; Steve Bannon, Jared Kushner Reportedly at Odds in White House.






*509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,*
*Good Morning America*, Wed, Apr 18, 2018,


> 1 dead after plane's engine failure; Remembering Barbara Bush's legacy; Remembering Barbara Bush's legacy; Letitia Wright inspires the next generation of superheroes


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Shake Your Groove Thing


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mail Call Three


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_795639214 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Apr 18, 2018,


> Former First Lady Barbara Bush, in Her Own Words; Trump pick for secretary of state continues fight for confirmation; David Copperfield forced to reveal some of the magic behind tricks.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*SuperSU hack deleted*


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Scientific Method


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Jisela

Glee
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Flesh and Blood


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Expanse
~ The Americans
~ Krypton
~ Designated Survivor
~ Lost In Space


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 [bHomeland[/b], Standoff,


> Carrie has a distressing realization. Keane and Wellington disagree.


----------



## onepiecefreak16

Re watching Naruto shippuden.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head


----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America* Thu, Apr 19, 2018,


> Men Arrested at Starbucks Speak Out; Hero Southwest pilot among Navy's 1st female fighter pilots; Anthony Mackie opens up about 'Avengers: Infinity War'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Make Me Lose Control


----------



## ourwater

Capture11 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Slacker

Lost In Space - Netflix

Just started, kind of meh. Hopefully gets better.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (76'ers vs. Heat)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr



*The Simpsons*, King Leer,


> Homer and Marge find Moe and his father fighting after the bar closes early, they decide to come up with a plan to reunite him with his family.


----------



## ourwater

ourwater said:


> Capture17 by trulietrice, on Flickr


 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

IMG_2984 by trulietrice, on Flickr
509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
IMG_2991 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Truth about London


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture_new_folder_4 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture16 by trulietrice, on Flick
509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickrr








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDRngPVre8Y


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture12 (2) by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




*Superstore*, Gender Reveal,


> Dina freaks out after a 4D ultrasound makes her pregnancy feel all too real; the team throws Glenn and Jerusha a gender reveal party in the store; and Amy makes a surprising discovery.


----------



## ourwater

*Station 19*, Stronger Together,


> Candidates take the captaincy drill test.


----------



## ourwater

Capture4 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture3 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Imperfection


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Skin of Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Puzzle With a Piece Missing


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Must Have Lost It on the Wind


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Raptors vs. Wizards)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Commander Pierce


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Peace on Us


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1092785490


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture12 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

__
https://flic.kr/p/23550326408








*Good Morning America*, Fri, Apr 20, 2018,


> Celebrating the Series Finale of 'Scandal'; Public to pay respects to Barbara Bush; Supermodel Christie Brinkley gives 3 'GMA' viewers a makeover


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Outrageous Okona


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

usbhub by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: None Like It Hot


----------



## ourwater

Untitled2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

https://www.youtube.com/watch?




509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr












Drive g by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

IMG_3012 by trulietrice, on Flickr
509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




Capture19 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*ABC World News Tonight With David Muir*, Fri, Apr 20, 2018,


> Comey memos: 15 pages of meticulous detail, written in real time; N. Korea says it will suspend all nuclear and ICBM tests; New York Yankees step up to the plate for 4th-grader in need


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Gas


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

default by trulietrice, on Flickr,
*MasterChef Junior*, Crackin' Under Pressure,


> The Top 12 have just 15 minutes to make as many egg benedict dishes as they can. Later, they must prepare one of the most difficult egg dishes of all time.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

https://www.fandango.com/no-escape-179764/movie-overview




509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Blazers vs. Pelicans)


----------



## ourwater

default5 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Rockets vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on FlickrCertificates Generic (computer data mobile device) by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

instashare by trulietrice, on Flickr instashare2 by trulietrice, on Flickr
When I faxed myself using e-fax, it took approximately three minutes. 




My iTouch weather forecast for Columbia, Missouri, The New Space Corporation 2009-2010 and 2016-2018. 




Now the latest news


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

IMG_2961 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Phone Number


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Fireballs and Bullet Holes


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




*Larry King Now*, Paula Patton on Her Career, Robin Thicke, & Meghan Markle


> The multi-talented Paula Patton takes us on a journey through her life, from growing up in LA to her breakout role in 'Precious,' and her recent work to take newfound control of her career. Plus, the actress on the significance of the #metoo


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Wren611

The Monkees.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

172671294 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: 25 Years and What Do You Get?


----------



## IcedOver

"Girls" Season 6, Episode 1. Watchathon Week is almost over for Comcast, and as was a tradition a few years ago, I would binge this show during the week. This evening I'm going to try to cram in the final episodes of this show, so I'm setting myself up for four hours of unbelievable hipsterdom and narcissism from a liberal nutjob who nevertheless is a good filmmaker.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Celtics vs. Bucks)


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: User Friendly


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: A Shoe Room with a View


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Cavaliers vs. Pacers)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Monica Sings


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture8 by trulietrice, on Flickr




IMG_0054 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

IMG_0051 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Update terms and conditions
Update windows and windows live
 wth all devices
Run email, check status
Run Small Business install
Update email password admin
Use saved password, blocked unsecure networks
Boot manager (and log)
Run update exe source for sales person verbal confirmation, complain about receipt "Network Administrator, Declare Non Recipients"
Status:
Previous disclaimer page admin (rejected)
Capture15 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Credentials (marked as not resolved)
Partner (Intranet service provider)
Backup browser and secure LAN 
Close browsers, restart
Installed
Wait, and do not restart






























[/url]509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr[/URL]






Good Morning America, Sun Apr 22, 2018,


> Gunman opens fire at Waffle House outside Nashville; Student asks most important lady in his life to prom; Queen Elizabeth II celebrates 92nd birthday


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Radio Free Trumaine


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## rj2060

New West World series on HBO.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: False Profits


----------



## ourwater

blu-tooth check on Denon Receiver
blu-tooth off android
















Select created google account, select or add working account, from the created android account.
minimize web app
start Google + browser
installs pending (from computer) DLNA server active on android.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

google play by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Kimchi and a Monkey Playing Harmonica


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Three Smiles and an Unpainted Ceiling


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Denmark by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Rockets vs. Timberwolves)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Media Content License expiration in Czech Republic? Not likely. 
Capture_ by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture10 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture_8 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Apr 22, 2018,


> President Trump faces legal land mines; Trump response to DNC lawsuit 'very similar' to Nixon response to Watergate: DNC chair; Remembering former First Lady - and First Mom - Barbara Bush


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Thunder vs. Jazz)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

default2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*The Simpsons*, Lisa Gets the Blues,


> When the family's flight is re-routed to New Orleans, Lisa finds herself facing her failures and bolstering her confidence as a jazz musician.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Coda


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Waking Moments


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
World of Tanks - M41 HMC Review & Gameplay


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Godzilla and a Sprig of Mint


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Benito Poppins and a Warm Pumpkin


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Heat vs. 76'ers)


----------



## ourwater

Capture_Admin by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Mon, Apr 23, 2018,


> Princess Kate Gives Birth to Boy; Hero who wrestled gun away from alleged Waffle House shooter speaks out; 'Harry Potter' opens on Broadway to rave reviews


----------



## ourwater

IMG_2976 - Copy by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Basketball (Spurs vs. Warriors)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Living Witness


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## SoulFant

naked and funny


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## RockmanJL9981

i watched "the mist" on netflix. is that counted as tv?


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Amok Time


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Kevin James, Questlove, Sigrid,


> Jimmy welcomes Kevin James, Questlove and musical guest Sigrid.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Something to Talk About


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Thanks for the Memories


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: B.J. Papa San


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Big Kiss


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America: Guarnaschelli vs. Kalt


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## llodell88

old t-drama called my queen, kinda annoying, well lots of annoying parts


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

default5 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Deadly Years


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Apr 25, 2018,


> Husband of Woman Killed on Southwest Flight Speaks Out; What are the new rules in a post-#MeToo workplace?; Rachel Weisz compares her new romance drama to 'Shape of Water'


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Elementary, Dear Data


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Binged the whole series of The Terror


----------



## ourwater

default2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Break on Through


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

IMG_0064 by trulietrice, on Flickr
509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## 552569

Broadchurch, a show on Netflix.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: (As We Know It)


----------



## ourwater

Capture4 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture23 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Celtics vs. Bucks)


----------



## ourwater

image by trulietrice, on Flickr, 



 *Good Morning America*, Thu, Apr 26, 2018,


> Ex-Cop Arrested in 'Golden State Killer' Case; Trump attorney to plead 5th in Stormy Daniels lawsuit; Serena Williams shares wedding advice for her friend Meghan Markle


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Greys0n

It was Homeland and Timeless


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Pen Pals


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Schizoid Man


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Bend and Break


----------



## ourwater

Capture_005 by trulietrice, on Flickr
509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPs4KR2haxohttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPs4KR2haxo


----------



## ourwater

Capture3 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture4 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture5 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture6 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture7 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture8 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture9 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Only Mama Knows


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Raptors vs. Wizards)


----------



## FedericoC

Cowbow Bebop cap 2 (amazing)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Thunder vs. Jazz)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




Capture15 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Boredom level is reaching an all time new.
Capture16 by trulietrice, on Flickr





*Good Morning America*, Fri, Apr 27, 2018,


> North Korea, South Korea agree to end war; Tom Brokaw accused of sexual misconduct; Halsey says she will freeze her eggs at 23 because of endometriosis


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Time Squared


----------



## ourwater

No activation code in my confirmation email, couldn't install correctly, and I had to contact support after buying three subscriptions. My internet provider refuses to change my email. Capture24 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Uncle Abdul


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Captains Outrageous


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Chandler Can't Remember Which Sister


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Princess Consuela


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Free Therapy and a Dead Lady's Yard Sale


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

IMG_2963 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

IMG_0026 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Agony and the Extra C


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity: Rolling in the Deep


----------



## ourwater

Capture65 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture10 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Jazz vs. Rockets)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Pirate, Three Frogs and a Prince


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef Gauntlet: Ingenuity


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture24 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,
*Aftermath*,


> Everyone wants to talk about Amy's news except for Jonah, who doesn't want to talk to Amy at all, and Dina and Glenn shoot a video about the store's tornado recovery in an effort to woo Cloud 9's CEO into hosting his next town hall at their store.


----------



## ourwater

*Bob's Burgers*, Go Tina on the Mountain,


> The children are sent to Outdoor Education and Tina has a certain epiphany with the help of a forest-living hermit.


----------



## ourwater

Capture34 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## shyflgirl

Mindhunter was the last one I got into.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Bob's Burgers*, Are You There Bob?,


> After Linda and the children forget about Bob's birthday, they try planning a last-minute surprise party for him.


----------



## ourwater

*The Simpsons*, Forgive and Regret,


> On his deathbed, Grampa makes a certain confession to Homer that will not be easy to deal with after Grampa manages to recover back to health.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Children of the Corns


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr 



 *Good Morning America*, Sun, Apr 29, 2018,


> Accused cop killer arrested after 4-day search; Katy Perry takes on the Vatican; Shaquem Griffin's historic journey to the NFL


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

default2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Barge of the Dead


----------



## ourwater

Capture75 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_005 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Turkey Meatballs and a Getaway Car


----------



## ourwater

IMG_2999 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture35 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## f1ora

Courage the cowardly dog


----------



## ourwater

172671294 by trulietrice, on Flickr, UPS battery backup part 2 37 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Cricket and a Hedge Made of Gold


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (76'ers vs. Celtics)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The General Flipped at Dawn


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mabel Pines

The episode of I Love Lucy, where a bunch of Spanish boys and girls lied to Lucy about the day being their birthday in order to get gifts from her.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Dragon's Teeth


----------



## ourwater

Capture38 by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
w


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Night


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr













say


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## thesunflower

Skam! xD


----------



## ourwater

left and right matched by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Yesterday


----------



## ourwater

IMG_0051 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

default2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, May 1, 2018,


> Ashley Judd Explains Why She's Suing Weinstein; New details on Mueller's questions for Trump; Should doctors question adolescents about social media use?


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Band-Aid Covers the Bullet Hole


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Period of Adjustment


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

empty-hallway by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

leegte by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture_with task view by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture_with task view 2 by trulietrice, on Flickr
FYI my passwords were changed with success last time using the Office XML document format, RTF was not available to the address for attempt #2, for which both text format and RTF had to be implemented, but RTF available attempt #3, as was the format PDF accessible using my Workstation.


----------



## ourwater

SDIM0679 by trulietrice, on Flickr








Larry King Now, Marlee Matlin on Trump, #MeToo, & 'Quantico',


> Oscar winner Marlee Matlin looks back at her renowned acting career, talks inclusivity for disabled people in Hollywood, and opens up about her #MeToo experience. The 'Quantico' star also sounds off on her former 'Celebrity Apprentice' boss, Donald Trump.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross Hugs Rachel


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Benito Poppins and a Warm Pumpkin


----------



## ourwater

Capture4 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture3 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture8 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture5 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

2018. Using the same passport copy I have had since age 11.
UPS install location. Copyright The New Space Corporation 2018. by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

default2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/40949191715


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Drive g by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture74 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Non notarized. *Doctors use.*
Capture76 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture77 by trulietrice, on Flickr
*Good Morning America*, Tue, May 1, 2018,


> Ashley Judd Explains Why She's Suing Weinstein; New details on Mueller's questions for Trump; Should doctors question adolescents about social media use?


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Nothing Human


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*The Middle*, Great Heckspectations,


> Frankie has to force Brick into asking Cindy to prom.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Revulsion


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*New Girl*, Where the Road Goes,


> The gang gathers for a one-year memorial service for a beloved friend; Jess discovers Coach owes Nick a large sum of money.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Superstition


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Grey's Anatomy: Under Pressure


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Jazz vs. Rockets)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
][/url]Capture7 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture5 by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Mortal Coil


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Enterprise Incident


----------



## ourwater

No_Photography_Without_Contract_34058535130_f31db9efd9_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## twitchy666

*snooker*

best way to pass time

like tetris... better

successful people

making mistakes


----------



## ourwater

Do_Not_Enter_34058535130_f31db9efd9_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## JedPink

The Returned!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Thu, May 3, 2018,


> Giuliani Says Trump Reimbursed Cohen $130K; Redskins cheerleaders allege sexual harassment in New York Times report; Carol Burnett dishes on 'A Little Help,' answers questions from young fans.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Damage Case


----------



## ourwater

No_Photography_Without_Contract_34058535130_f31db9efd9_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Deterioration of the Fight or Flight Response


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture - Copy by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

xmas15-age-5-art-set by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bottle Fatigue


----------



## ourwater




----------



## vela

The Expanse


----------



## ourwater

IMG_3039_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

No_Cell_Phones_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr




Larry King Now, Mark Duplass on 'Tully,' Mindy Kaling, & His Brother


> Indie mogul Mark Duplass is all candor as he discusses the benefits and pitfalls of collaborating with his brother, Jay, how the Trump presidency has influenced his work, and what he learned about leadership from Mindy Kaling.


----------



## ourwater

No_Parking_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

No_Food_Or_Drink_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

IMG_0180 by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
If they say it's Hyper-V, it must be true.


----------



## ourwater

Capture10 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

No_Food_Or_Drink_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Day of the Dove


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Samaritan Snare


----------



## ourwater

Capture57 by trulietrice, on Flickr 509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Superstore*, Town Hall,


> Glenn gets stage fright when he realizes his speech for Cloud 9's town hall will be broadcast live in stores around the world, and Amy and Jonah set out to discover the truth about a recent employee firing after Laurie makes a suspicious comment.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Bend and Break


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, May 4, 2018,


> John McCain Reads Passionate Excerpt from Memoir; Meghan Markle's half-brother pens open letter to Harry; Ron Howard celebrates 'Star Wars Day' on 'GMA'.


----------



## ourwater

Capture9 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Could We Start Again, Please?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture467 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Lend a Hand


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
















The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Steve Martin & Martin Short, Poppy Delevingne, Steep Canyon Rangers,


> Jimmy welcomes Steve Martin and Martin Short, Poppy Delevingne and musical guest Steep Canyon Rangers.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture77 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

IMG_2976 - Copy by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

IMG_3039_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Do_Not_Enter_34058535130_f31db9efd9_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Untitled by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

No_Cell_Phones_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Bonding


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Taking the Fifth


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Celtics vs. 76'ers)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Red/White Blues


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Lesbian Wedding


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, May 5, 2018,


> 6.9 magnitude quake hits Hawaii, causes volcanic eruptions; Parkland students react to Trump's comments to the NRA; Accused baby kidnapper gives emotional testimony


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture12 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

default2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture58 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture59 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

No_Cell_Phones_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, John Goodman, Zoe Lister-Jones, Josh Blue,


> Jimmy welcomes John Goodman, Zoe Lister-Jones and Josh Blue.


----------



## ourwater

Untitled by trulietrice, on Flickr Untitled by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

My Battery Power backup Units total 1765 W (Watts). I was not able to hookup the amplifiers, EQ (Equalizer), but I have the computer and some backup lighting ready. I really need a generator to survive, meaning I could be harmed without one in my medical opinion.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Damn Bundys


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Sigmund


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Proceeds 2015-2018 are subject to contracts and agreements. The New Space Corporation 2018. Not responsible for third parties, which may or may not include government, and or, advertisers.
*Good Morning America*, Sat, May 5, 2018,


> 6.9 magnitude quake hits Hawaii, causes volcanic eruptions; Parkland students react to Trump's comments to the NRA; Accused baby kidnapper gives emotional testimony


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Adobe License Two Install, Attempt Two 2015-2018 "Small Business Purchase Retail" (Adobe Acrobat Legal Case 2010) Retail same store, not settled.
default by trulietrice, on Flickr,


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

All three devices for Apple online.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Best Of Pizza


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

IMG_0180 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture59 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## kimcb12

The Alienist


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Portugal. The Man on 'Feel it Still,' Ben Stiller, & Alaska,


> Portugal. The Man's John Gourley and Zach Carothers unpack the whirlwind success of their smash hit 'Feel it Still,' and how their lives have changed as a result. Plus, the band on weed, their Wasilla, Alaska roots, and their love for Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: From Spicy to Icy


----------



## ourwater

No_Food_Or_Drink_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture467 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun May 6, 2018,


> Evacuations underway in Hawaii as massive volcano threatens island; Paralympian's inspiring story of strength and resolve; Princess Charlotte celebrated her 3rd birthday on May 2


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture94 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture95 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Rockets vs. Jazz)


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Untitled by trulietrice, on Flickr Untitled by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Do_Not_Enter_34058535130_f31db9efd9_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Saturday Night Live*, Donald Glover,


> Donald Glover hosts Saturday Night Live on May 5, 2018, with musical guest Childish Gambino.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Have You Driven a Ford Lately?


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Caretaker


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Beast Mode and Old People Kissing


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Bob's Burgers*, Boywatch,


> Tina has difficulties with the training required to join the Junior Lifeguards and faces criticisms from another junior guard to just give up.


----------



## seff

Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## Rebootplease

seff said:


> Spongebob Squarepants


I knew it.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Atticus Finch and the Downtrodden


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




trulietrice, on Flickr




*The Simpsons*, Left behind,


> Homer helps Flanders land a job at the nuclear power plant, but problems arise when they begin car pooling and Flanders criticizes Homer's work performance; Marge has troubles fighting a feeling that their marriage is stagnating.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Give 'Em Hell, Hawkeye


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, May 7, 2018,


> Hawaii Volcano Spews Lava, Toxic Gases; Miraculous recovery for 13-year-old declared brain dead; Catching up with Lin-Manuel Miranda on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## f1ora

courage the cowardly dog


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Wolfen

Some "County Lockup"- documentary series. About Boston I think.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Prime Factors


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Relics


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




Untitled by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

2017-03-29_141209 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Losing My Religion


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Time Has Come Today


----------



## ourwater

No_Cell_Phones_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Two debit cards, they approve Corporate Accounting, and you can't sue your bank? I'm still confused. Contracts have an expiration, and are signed at the start and end of the agreement at location, agreed or not, as the security perimeter is not defined in the Trust, nor does it now adhere to University Policy.


----------



## ourwater

Capture96 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (Jazz vs. Rockets)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Doctor Payment Number (phone payment)


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, May 8, 2018,


> NY Attorney General to Resign After Abuse Report; First lady launches 'BE BEST' campaign; Inside the 2018 Met Gala


----------



## ourwater

Capture99 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture18 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## LadyApathy

Santa Clarita diet on Netflix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater

Capture22 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Kaspersky, It should read "Hide Accounts" on this computer. Your software failed to identify the iStock.com Certificate, the same Digital Signature compatible with Adobe Acrobat Professional. That's why you need two accounts to operate a security software.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## BorisA

The Simpsons


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Start by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*The Middle*, The Royal Flush,


> In an attempt to get Frankie the best Mother's Day gift ever, Sue and Brick enter a trivia contest where they could win a trip for two to London for the upcoming royal wedding; and Axl is offered a job interview that could change his life.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Aquiel


----------



## jesus alejandro

thats easy , angel


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Time and Again


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sometimes a Fantasy


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Oh, The Guilt


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Playoffs (76'ers vs. Celtics)


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_379636039_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_366208571_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_366208961_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_366208976_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Still unresolved.
Capture100 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

No_Parking_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Jetrel


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Initiations


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, May 10, 2018,


> Southwest Pilots Describe Details of Engine Explosion; Former NBC correspondent speaks out against Tom Brokaw; Meghan Markle's mom lands in London


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Where the Boys Are


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




*Law & Order: Special Victims Unit*, Guardian,


> When SVU finds a 16-year-old girl drugged and raped in the playground, they uncover the truth about her family life, which suggests she was pimped out by her older brother; Stone must prove the case or risk having her returned to her brother's care.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Gotham (up to season 3) and Homeland (up to season 5)


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: From a Whisper to a Scream


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Oh, How We Danced


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Cold Fire


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, May 10, 2018,


> Grandmother deported from US says she harvests poppy in Mexico for money; Trump reveals date and location of historic summit with NK leader; Lineman grateful to colleagues who donated time off so he could heal from injury.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Flashback


----------



## ourwater

image by trulietrice, on Flickr
image by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

default2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr








*New Girl*, Mario,


> Nick's plan to propose to Jess is thrown off-course when they decide to get a dog, Winston sees color for the first time and Schmidt worries about Cece getting pregnant again.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Where Do We Go From Here


----------



## ourwater

Do_Not_Enter_34058535130_f31db9efd9_z by trulietrice, on Flickr












*Good Morning America*, Fri, May 11, 2018,


> White Yale Student Calls Police on Black Student; Women may not be getting enough information about heart disease, AHA warns; How a single mom adopted a troubled teen boy and inspired her community


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: All I Could Do Was Cry


----------



## ourwater

Capture24 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture100 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Pressure Points


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Future's End, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: 5 O'Clock Charlie


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## SFC01

BBC Doc: The age of loneliness.


Sure, wasn't edge of the seat stuff !!


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dr. Pierce and Mr. Hyde


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, May 12, 2018,


> White House Remains Silent Over Staffer's Disparaging Comments About McCain's Health; Unarmed black man speaks out about Waffle House altercation with police officer; Director Ryan Coogler hints at a possible Black Panther spinoff


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Trial of Henry Blake


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Guy's Grocery Games: Cheesier


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Earth Angel


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hanky Panky


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

No_Food_Or_Drink_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Do_Not_Enter_34058535130_f31db9efd9_z by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_Security2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity: Nutritious and Delicious


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Saturday Night Live*, Amy Schumer,


> Amy Schumer hosts Saturday Night Live on May 12, 2018, with musical guest Kacey Musgraves.


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef Gauntlet: The Gauntlet Finale


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_security3 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_secuirty by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture4 by trulietrice, on Flickr,
*Good Morning America*, Sun, May 13, 2018,


> New Details on The Knife Attack in Central Paris; Hawaii facing new volcano fissures that opened overnight; Celebrating National Barbecue Month with BBQ chef Billy Durney


----------



## Incxgnito

The Golden Girls. Sophia Petrillo is my spirit animal.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Peggy Loves Al, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

default2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Untitled by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture58 by trulietrice, on Flickr
image by trulietrice, on Flickr
509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Bob's Burgers*, As I Walk Through the Alley of the Shadow of Ramps,


> When a disreputable juice truck owner attempts to establish a shop in the Belcher's alley, Louise comes up with a plan to win their piece of turf back; Linda comes to realize that she can no longer blindly come to her sister's defense.


----------



## ourwater

*Bob's Burgers*, Mo Mommy Mo Problems,


> The Belcher family attends various open houses to get free food at Linda's behest for Mother's Day.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## discopotato

South Park


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## vela

Westworld


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Father Lode


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: And the Children Shall Lead


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Pilot


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, May 14, 2018.


> New US Embassy Opens in Jerusalem; Meghan Markle's dad accused of staging paparazzi pictures; 'Deadpool 2' stars dish on the action-packed sequel live on 'GMA'


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Six Thousand Bootleg T-Shirts and a Prada Handbag


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: As Time Goes By


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Wink of an Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Chute


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Space-Station-76_snapshot_00.05 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ashcole

Hawaii Five-O (newer version)... my favorite show! I highly recommend it for those that are looking for a show with some action, adventure, mystery, and sometimes a little comedy.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Six Days, Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Capture15 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 



 *The Simpsons*, Throw Grampa From the Dane,


> After the Simpsons receive an insurance payout, they decide to visit Denmark so Grampa can take benefit of the free healthcare the country offers.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Wishin' and Hopin'


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rumor at the Top


----------



## ourwater

Untitled by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

instashare2 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Replaced Imageinstashare2 by trulietrice, on Flickrhttps://farm1.staticflickr.com/911/39805317500_23ee08611e.jpg[/img][/url]instashare by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture10 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, May 14, 2018,


> New US Embassy Opens in Jerusalem; Meghan Markle's dad accused of staging paparazzi pictures; 'Deadpool 2' stars dish on the action-packed sequel live on 'GMA'


----------



## ourwater

Capture_Security5 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture_Security by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture_Security4 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Windows.old deleted by Microsoft.


----------



## ourwater

172671294 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, May 15, 2018,


> Over 50 Dead as US Opens Embassy in Jerusalem; Concerns growing over next volcano eruption in Hawaii; Liam Payne sings 'Strip That Down'


----------



## ourwater

There goes The New Space Corporation, to the social security office. My Microsoft Office 360 account expired recently according to Microsoft. My Bios information posted again this morning on Desktop 2. This goes out near the end of the month. Stock Photos, Royalty-Free Images and Vectors - Shutterstock by trulietrice, on Flickr
Space-Station-76_snapshot_00.05 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*New Girl*, The Curse of the Pirate Bride,


> Jess and Nick decide to make two decisions that will change their lives while Winston and Aly's big day finally arrives.


----------



## ourwater

*The Middle*, Split Decision,


> Frankie tries to keep Axl from taking a job in Denver.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Random person

Steven Universe. Oh, boy, was that last episode a shocker!


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## vela

Black-ish


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*New Girl*, Engram Pattersky,


> The gang takes a look back on their lives together, including a concluding round of "True American."


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

IMG_3533 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Macrocosm


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Revulsion


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Some Kind of Miracle


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: My Favorite Mistake


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Snap Judgement


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




*Law & Order: Special Victims Unit*, Mama,


> When an 80-year-old Alzheimer's patient at an assisted living facility is raped, Benson, Carisi and Rollins search for possible culprits in her present life as well as her past; Fin is promoted to sergeant and transferred to a new precinct.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, May 16, 2018,


> Female Candidates Win Big in Primaries in 4 States; Leaders react to North Korea's cancellation threat; Morena Baccarin opens up about 'Deadpool 2'


----------



## ourwater

Capture15 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Do_Not_Enter_34058535130_f31db9efd9_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## KotaBear96

Reno 911


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Prey


----------



## ourwater

I'm finished with the addition to the setup for the radio frequency on/off garage door, now featuring lock out tag, padlock with lock out tag, RFID safe with 6 pin code, padlock and door cover lapse, ADT with Pulse install. I have switched out hard disk with the old FBI work computer, into the new one, and installed Live Update for the Windows 10 Pro Hyper-V Workstation. The other lock out tag out is for my monitors power cord. I'm going to uncover the ADT motion sensor.
Untitled by trulietrice, on Flickr

IMG_3039_text_shadow by trulietrice, on FlickrDSC00306 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## vela

Colony


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Overdrive

The Terror


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Descent: Part II


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

default2 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Time: 1615.30 HR


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Time After Time


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

950inside by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Other Side of This Life, Part 1


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

No_Cell_Phones_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, May 17, 2018,


> Female Trumpeter to Make History at Harry, Markle wedding; Man threatens to report Spanish-speaking women; Kim Kardashian West slammed for appetite suppressant post


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Tooth Shall Set You Free


----------



## ourwater

Capture73 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture_security by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## skyler33

the office


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, May 16, 2018,


> Trump's annual financial report disclosed; Officer shoots armed former student at Illinois high school; Ohio teacher to donate kidney to 10-year-old girl.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture56 by trulietrice, on Flickr












Larry King Now, Ryan Serhant on Real Estate, Fame, & Failure,


> He's one of the biggest real estate brokers in the country, but he didn't start out that way. Mega-broker Ryan Serhant unpacks his humble roots in New York City real estate and how he found massive success.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Greys0n

The Handmaid's Tale


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Parallels


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## OneStarOneWish

Westworld i thought it was good at first


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Chicken Nuggets and a Triple Homicide


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Soapy Eyes and a Clean Slate


----------



## ourwater

Capture_License_History by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Dad


----------



## Wolfen

Ash Vs Evil Dead


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

No_Parking_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The 100. Clarke and Lexa just made out. It's like taking Viagra, except not.


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, May 18, 2018,


> How Meghan Markle Breaks the Mold as Royal Bride; Prince Charles to walk Meghan Markle down the aisle; What to expect for Meghan Markle's wedding dress


----------



## ourwater

The New Space Corporation 2018 All Rights Reserved. by trulietrice, on Flickr
The New Space Corporation 2018 All Rights Reserved. by trulietrice, on Flickr
The New Space Corporation 2018 All Rights Reserved. by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

172671294 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

13 Reasons Why. My sister has been watching it so I managed to get drawn in from the side-lines after work most days. Not bad. Directed by Selena Gomez who has also been involved with some other quality Netflix funded stuff.

Waiting for Vikings season 5 to be uploaded. Other than that haven't sat down with anything much since Narcos.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture3 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The New Space Corporation 2018 All Rights Reserved. by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

https://www.youtube.com/wa


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Latent Image


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Divided We Stand


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Sniper


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ FA Cup
~ Humans
~ Blindspot
~ UFC Fight Night


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Incubator


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Mex to the Max


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: A Three Job, No Income Family


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The General Flipped at Dawn


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, May 19, 2018,


> Harry, Markle include both tradition and personal touches in the ceremony; Markle's journey from American actress to member of the British royal family; What we know about the Sante Fe High School alleged shooter


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr












*Saturday Night Live*, Tina Fey,


> Tina Fey hosts Saturday Night Live on May 19, 2018, with musical guest Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Iron Guts Kelly


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, May 20, 2018,


> New Details Emerge On How The Texas School Shooting Was Carried Out; Italian actress Asia Argento slams Harvey Weinstein at the Cannes film festival; Time magazine calls Harry and Meghan "modern royals"


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Springtime


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Public_Notice by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where They're Up All Night


----------



## ourwater

No_Photography_Without_Contract_34058535130_f31db9efd9_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Untitled2 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_New by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_New3 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture_New2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Space-Station-76_snapshot_00.05 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Fear The Walking Dead
~ Westworld
~ Into The Badlands


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_New4 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*The Simpsons*, Flanders' Ladder,


> After Bart is struck by lightning, he starts getting visited by ghosts who want to achieve a sense of closure that only he can offer.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Bob's Burgers*, Something Old, Something New, Something Bob Caters For You,


> When Bob begins to wonder if staying in the restaurant business is worth the effort, he is asked to cater for the wedding for a couple who first fell in love at the restaurant, but when the event's plans go awry, Linda tries to salvage the situation.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Buck Saves the Day


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Repression


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Free Therapy and a Dead Lady's Yard Sale


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Three Smiles and an Unpainted Ceiling


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_714721669_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_714719902 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hey, Look Me Over


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_714719962_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_1085101619_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_721590970_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_715674946_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_714721723_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr












*Good Morning America*, Mon, May 21, 2018,


> Student Shot in the Head Describes Texas School Shooting; How Duchess Meghan made history on her wedding day; The best moments from the Billboard Music Awards


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_1085101622_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_1085101631_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

DSC00306 by trulietrice, on Flickr












Medicaid Recipient. Let me know when your account
can be accessible. Then I may agree to release medical information relevant to my copay, after my bank approves your authorization.




Capture_Security7 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

SDIM1419 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Prophecy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Encounter at Farpoint, Part 1


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Didn't We Almost Have It All


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Love/Addiction


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Joker Is Wild


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture73 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_New4 by trulietrice, on Flickr
509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*The Middle*, A Heck of a Ride, Part 1,


> The Heck family takes a road trip to Denver.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Battle


----------



## ourwater

*The Middle*, A Heck of a Ride, Part 2,


> Axl starts a new job and new life away from home.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

instashare2 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_Admin by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture6 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*. Tue, May 22, 2018,


> Schools face threats after deadly high school shooting; Bishop describes powerful sermon at Harry, Meghan's wedding; 'DWTS' champ Adam Rippon and 'American Idol' winner Maddie Poppe talk victories


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Gamesters of Triskelion


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Haunt You Every Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Physical Attraction... Chemical Reaction


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Moon Is Not Blue


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The-New-Space-Corporation-Notes by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## cosmicKitten

Survivor.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, May 23, 2018,


> Sinkholes open in Florida ahead of a tropical storm; Who's behind the internet's 'youngest flexer,' 9-year-old 'Lil Tay'?; Emilia Clarke opens up about 'Solo: A Star Wars Story.'


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr













Capture_Hyper-V_Update by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

> Current user is not an administrator.
> The current local date and time is 2018-05-24 05:38:01.
> iTunes is not running in safe mode.
> WebKit accelerated compositing is disabled.
> HDCP is supported.
> Core Media is supported.


----------



## ourwater

*Law & Order: Special Victims Unit*, Remember Me / Remember Me Too,


> A young woman takes a man hostage at gunpoint; Benson makes an attempt to defuse the situation; the team discovers the shocking motive behind the abduction; Benson uncovers a criminal network prepared to silence anyone who gets in its way.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_Hyper-V_Update2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Ultimate Computer


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Best of Both Worlds: Part II


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Crash Into Me, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Lay Your Hands on Me


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Strange Bedfellows


----------



## ourwater

40527329475_46fcd83ee1_b by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_714721669_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr
















*Good Morning America*, Thu, May 24, 2018,


> NFL mandates players stand for national anthem; The 'secret' making of Meghan Markle's royal wedding gown; '13 Reasons Why' cast sounds off on including gun violence in new season


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Clues


----------



## ourwater

Capture_security6 by trulietrice, on Flickr Capture_security5 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Remember


----------



## ourwater

*ABC World News Tonight With David Muir*, Thu, May 24, 2018,


> Harvey Weinstein to turn himself in and face criminal charges: Sources; Toddler fighting for her life after being hit by alleged street racer: Police; Student who went from homeless to Harvard credits writing program.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture3 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Larry King Now*,, Jussie Smollett on Fame, 'Empire,' & Sexuality,


> Actor-musician-producer Jussie Smollett is all candor as he discusses Lee Daniels' unique genius, the issues inherent in coming out publicly, and why he doesn't hesitate to call Fox News racist. Plus, the 'Empire' star on on his debut album.


----------



## ourwater

004 by trulietrice, on Flickr












*Good Morning America*, Friday, May 25, 2018,


> Harvey Weinstein to face criminal charges; Rose McGowan responds to Harvey Weinstein turning himself in; Donald Glover and Alden Ehrenreich dish on 'Solo: A Star Wars Story'


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

No_Photography_Without_Contract_34058535130_f31db9efd9_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Becoming


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hot Lips and Empty Arms


----------



## Solomoon

Roseanne - Knee Deep


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Untitled by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr












*MasterChef Junior, The Finale, Part 1*,


> After a difficult journey, the three remaining young cooks prepare for their final battle.


----------



## ourwater

default2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




















Politicking with Larry KingEx-San Francisco Mayor Willie Brown to Dems: Stop bashing Trump,


> Willie Brown, the Democratic former mayor of San Francisco, tells his party to stop bashing President Trump and find a message before it's too late for 2018 wins. Then, is social media bias against conservatives? Brent Bozell tells


----------



## ourwater

Capture_New by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Untitled by trulietrice, on Flickr
Untitled by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*MasterChef Junior*, The Finale, Part 2 - The Winner,


> The three remaining young cooks must prepare a three-course meal that will impress the judges in the hopes of being chosen as the winner.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

IMG_0054 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Blood Fever


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bug Out


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Abduction of Margaret Houlihan


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hawkeye Get Your Gun


----------



## CoffeeAndCats

Imposters!


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Tiny T-Shirt


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, May 26, 2018,


> Heroic teacher tackled middle-school shooter; Airline passenger arrested after alleged midair tirade over alcohol; Memorial Day weekend grilling tips from Guy Fieri


----------



## ourwater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Blacklist


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Untitled by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Julianna Margulies, Giancarlo Stanton, Dan White,


> Jimmy welcomes Julianna Margulies, Giancarlo Stanton and Dan White.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture100 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_1085101622_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




Tomb Raider [2018]


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_714721723_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_OEM2 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_OEM by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## scooby

ourwater said:


> Capture_OEM2 by trulietrice, on Flickr
> Capture_OEM by trulietrice, on Flickr


lmao, you posted a trailer to porn. Good god... You don't even post tv shows, I don't get it... Just youtube videos. What even are most of these.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

No_Cell_Phones_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Unnatural


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

The Flash


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Fallen Idol


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Comrades in Arms: Part 1


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture_OEM3 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Smell of Music


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_OEM4 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America: Guarnaschelli vs. Anderson


----------



## Solomoon

Fear The Walking Dead - Sleigh Ride


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Look Who's Barking


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, May 27, 2018,


> New details about North Korea meeting with South Korea; Border Patrol agent accused of shooting and killing woman in Texas; Hero saves highway driver from car on fire


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Carol Kane on Tina Fey, 'Kimmy Schmidt', & Andy Kaufman,


> Actor Carol Kane dazzles Larry with stories from the sets of classics like 'Taxi' and 'Hester Street', and talks the brilliance of Tina Fey, who is her current boss on Netflix's 'Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt'.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Man Trap


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Do_Not_Enter_34058535130_f31db9efd9_z by trulietrice, on Flickr
5/28/2018, 3:52:12 PM
IMG_2635 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sometimes a Fantasy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Let the Angels Commit


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_714719902 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Yalu Brick Road


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ADT Entrance, ADT Technician Lockout/Tagout Office Computer Monitor, Residential, Home Office. Untitled by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

default2 by trulietrice, on Flickr, *Good Morning America*, Mon, May 28, 2018,


> Torrential rains cause massive flash floods in Maryland; Harvey Weinstein accusers react to his arrest; How to score the best last-minute Memorial Day savings


----------



## ourwater




----------



## kenia

the sopranos marathon for 6 days straight now


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_OEM_Hardware by trulietrice, on Flickr
Personal Cost $46.75 Total


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, May 28, 2018,


> Americans Share Their Patriotic Acts This Memorial Day; French citizenship, a job offered to man who scaled building to save child; Starbucks planning to shutter all stores for afternoon bias training


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Menagerie: Part I


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Disease


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Losing My Mind


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Freedom, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Yankee Doodle Doctor


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, May 29, 2018,


> 2 cops among 3 dead in Belgium shooting; Starbucks stores closed nationwide for racial-bias training; Hero teacher who disarmed school shooter speaks out.


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_719620978_b by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_OEM2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,
ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, May 29, 2018.


> 'I'm fine': Valerie Jarrett responds after Roseanne Barr's racist tweet; Embattled Missouri Gov. Eric Greitens resigns from office; Boy raises nearly $6k selling lemonade to help with brother's medical bills.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Warhead


----------



## ourwater

Security_IMG_3 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Elementary, Dear Data


----------



## ourwater

IMG_0181 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Here Comes the Flood


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: There's No "I" in Team


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, May 30, 2018,


> Roseanne Barr Appears to Blame Tweet on Ambien; Top North Korea official travels to US; 'Scandal' cast reunites on vacation in Mexico


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bananas, Crackers, and Nuts


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## TriumphantMC

Drop Dead Diva


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




Larry King Now, Harlan Coben on 'Safe', Stephen King, & his new novel,


> World-renowned novelist & TV creator Harlan Coben talks his new Netflix thriller 'Safe', details the intricacies of his unique writing process, and provides an update on the film adaptation of his book 'Fool Me Once' - set to star Julia Roberts!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Tue, May 29, 2018,


> Keri Russell; Pamela Adlon; Maddie Poppe.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

image by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, May 30, 2018,


> 'There's Still Cause For Concern' Regarding Trump's Spy Claims; Roseanne Barr on the defense after show cancellation: 'I'm not a racist'; Record number of young contestants competing in national spelling bee.


----------



## ourwater

IMG_3039_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Dauphin


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Bob's Burgers*, Mission Impos-slug-ble,


> When Louise's extensive Burobu card collection gets confiscated at school, she devises a tricky plan to get them back. Meanwhile, Bob must give a eulogy for an old acquaintance, despite an unfortunate incident that happened years ago.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Caretaker


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Life During Wartime


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: These Ties That Bind


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Edwina


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, May 31, 2018,


> Manhunt for 2nd Person of Interest in Deputy's Death; Trump to meet with families of school shooting victims; Danish actress Brigitte Nielsen announces she's pregnant at 54.


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_558278311.jpg_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, May 31, 2018,


> Trump issues pardon for controversial conservative writer; Trump hits Europe, Canada and Mexico with stiff tariffs on steel and aluminum; WH calls late night comedian's Ivanka Trump comment 'vile and vicious'.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

No_Cell_Phones_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Untitled2 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture76 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Faces


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Day of Honor


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Wind Chimes and a Bottomless Pit of Sadness


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Night Swimmin' and an English Muffin


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Adam's Ribs


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




*Good Morning America*, Fri, Jun 1, 2018,


> Warriors win 1st NBA Finals game in overtime; Suspected cop killer caught after multiday manhunt; Serena Williams speaks out about post-partum depression battle


----------



## ourwater

Capture_12 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture_13 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_14 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_465792254_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_465792245_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_465792251_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_604772843_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Killing Game


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Tuttle


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Quo Vadis, Captain Chandler


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Of Moose and Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Rachel's Dream


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture_error2 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_error by trulietrice, on Flickr,
*Good Morning America*, Sat, Jun 2, 2018,


> Kanye's new album 'Ye' premiers at exclusive listening party; 8-year-old Pomeranian dog dies aboard Delta flight


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_719620978_b by trulietrice, on Flickr








ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jun 1, 2018,


> Trump announces summit with North Korea is back on; Hurricane season officially starts today; Newborn daughter of fallen hero does photo shoot with her father's fellow soldiers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: If Al Had a Hammer


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Good-Bye Radar: Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Uncle Abdul


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Yessir, That's Our Baby


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America: Izard vs. Blamey


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, Jun 3, 2018,


> Two Texas teens are questioned in a murder-for-hire plot; Wildfires burn across parts of the western US; JLo's surprise Las Vegas performance with the Chainsmokers


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_558278311.jpg_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_366208961_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Google said:


> When you contact Google, we keep a record of your communication to help solve any issues you might be facing. We may use your email address to inform you about our services, such as letting you know about upcoming changes or improvements.
> We use information collected from cookies and other technologies, like pixel tags, to improve your user experience and the overall quality of our services. One of the products we use to do this on our own services is Google Analytics. For example, by saving your language preferences, we'll be able to have our services appear in the language you prefer. When showing you tailored ads, we will not associate an identifier from cookies or similar technologies with sensitive categories, such as those based on race, religion, sexual orientation or health.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

image by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Michael Grebeck

I feel like giving up


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: So This Is How Sinatra Felt


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The 37's


----------



## andy0128

Cobra kai. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Tush Push and Some Radishes


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Cricket and a Hedge Made of Gold


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Longjohn Flap


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Jun 4, 2018,


> Trump Has Power to Pardon Himself: Giuliani; Women with the most common kind of breast cancer can skip chemotherapy: Study; Julianna Margulies' parenting advice to George Clooney.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Jun 4, 2018,


> Death toll increases from volcano in Guatemala; Supreme Court sides with Colorado baker on same-sex wedding cake; Bill Clinton gets questions about Monica Lewinsky on book tour


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Cold Fire


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## smoothlinghs

Garden program, I love garden programs and I wish we had nonstop garden channel :heart


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Untitled by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Barge of the Dead


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Mon, Jun 4, 2018,


> Jody Foster; Beca Kufrin; Ray LaMontagne.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: In the Midnight Hour


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture_Google Chrome by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_Google Chrome2 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture5 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Captureqc1 by trulietrice, on Flickr

Captureqc2 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture5 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_465792245_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Wish You Were Here


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Tue, Jun 5, 2018,


> Desperate Search for Survivors in Guatemala Eruption; Woman who appeared on HGTV finds out she has cancer after viewer spots lump; Miss America competition announces major changes


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Ceasefire


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture_security6 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Fair Haven


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Critical Care


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Beat Your Heart Out


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: An Honest Mistake


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: For the Good of the Outfit


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Jun 6, 2018,


> Kate Spade's Death Shines Light on Suicide; Woman punched by officer on beach speaks out; Boy who sews pillows for homeless surprised with NBA Finals tickets


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Jun 5, 2018,


> Trump holds 'celebration of America' after disinviting Eagles to White House; Fashion designer Kate Spade found dead by housekeeper: Police; Miss America chairwoman: 'We are no longer a pageant'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_366208571_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_366208976_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_379636039_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Jun 6, 2018,


> Trump honors clemency request backed by Kim Kardashian; 911 calls reveal concertgoers' terror during Las Vegas massacre; 'It was a complete shock': Kate Spade's husband speaks out.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 




Politicking with Larry King, Deciphering Rudy Giuliani's Defense of Donald Trump,


> Talkshow hosts Bill Press and Amy Holmes join Larry for a look into Rudy Giuliani's sometimes puzzling defense of Donald Trump in the ongoing Russia probe.


----------



## ourwater

Capture99 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

No_Food_Or_Drink_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_775874605_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Void


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: 11001001


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Will Follow You Into the Dark


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Elevator Love Letter


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Trial of Henry Blake


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Do_Not_Enter_34058535130_f31db9efd9_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_Google Chrome by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Dai Evans

Elfen Lied on Netflix  love that anime!


----------



## ourwater

Security_IMG_3 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Jun 7, 2018,


> Kim Kardashian West Helps Free Grandmother From Life in Prison; Samantha Bee admits she 'regrets' her offensive remark about Ivanka Trump; Nick Offerman talks new film, 'Hearts Beat Loud'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture22 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_775874605_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: We'll Always Have Paris


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture57 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Charlie X


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Jun 7, 2018,


> ATF Says Agents 'Ambushed' During Undercover Operation Trump says he'd be open to inviting the N. Korea leader to the US; Woman freed by Trump asks for mercy for other inmates.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sweet Surrender


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: What a Difference a Day Makes


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## irum

Stranger things


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hot Lips and Empty Arms


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Galileo Seven


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Sight, Out of Mind


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Colonel's Horse


----------



## TryingMara

ER


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: 38 Across


----------



## ourwater

default2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Ross and Rachel ... You Know


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Jun 9, 2018,


> Curry leads Golden State in sweep of Cavs for third title in 4 years; President Trump meets with world leaders at G7 summit; Queen Elizabeth celebrates her 92nd birthday


----------



## ourwater




----------



## caelle

Bizarre ER on youtube. I think it's a real show that comes on tv but this channel shows clips of it. I love medical shows.


----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Fri, Jun 8, 2018,


> Billy Bob Thornton; Hannibal Burress; Aloe Blacc.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*LiveMe Youtube Video (without tags, or keywords)*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Credit Alert
Capture_OEM_Hardware3 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_OEM_Hardware2 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_OEM_Hardware5 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_OEM_Hardware4 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_719620978_b by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

https://vk.com/video_ext.php?oid=249011999&id=456239274&hash=c6c2215feedb65cb


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_Codec by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_Codec2 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_Codec2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_Security by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## rmb1990

Last ep of This is Us s2.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## TryingMara

20/20


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Old College Try


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Last Laugh


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ UFC 225
~ Boxing
~ The Crossing
~ Marco Polo
~ Westworld
~ Fear The Walking Dead


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mulcahy's War


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Exorcism


----------



## Jeremy Nelson

Trailer Park Boys


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Chef America: Zakarian vs. Taymor


----------



## TryingMara

Without A Trace


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sun, Jun 10, 2018,


> Justify sprints to a win at the Belmont Stakes; Trump arrives in Singapore for historic summit; Encouraging new research in the fight against breast cancer


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_604772843_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Tis Time to Smell the Roses


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Tinker Tenor Doctor Spy


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_Codec2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Nudes and a Six-Day Cleanse


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_OEM_Hardware4 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## waterfairy

Pretty Little Liars. It's so stupid but I need to know what happens xD


----------



## ourwater

*ABC This Week*, Sun, Jun 10, 2018,


> Justify sprints to a win at the Belmont Stakes; Trump arrives in Singapore for historic summit; Encouraging new research in the fight against breast cancer


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Cheeseburger Salad and Jazz


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, John Mulaney on stand-up, SNL, and Mick Jagger,


> John Mulaney discusses the reason he wears a suit onstage, his years as a writer on SNL - including the genesis of Stefon - and what it was like to recently return as host, and his undying fascination with O.J. Simpson. Plus, John's take on Mick Jagger.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: There Is Nothing Like a Nurse


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr








*Good Morning America*, Mon, Jun 11, 2018,


> Trump Prepares for 1-on-1 Meeting With Kim Jong Un; New details of Anthony Bourdain's final days; Steph Curry talks NBA Finals win


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_License_History by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_558278311.jpg_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_New2 by trulietrice, on Flickr
509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## discopotato

criminal minds


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Monty Python's Flying Circus.

_*Chapman as David 'Unction':* "Well, that was a bit of fun, wasn't it? Ha, ha, ha, and a good evening to you! Not just an ordinary good evening like you get from all other announcers, but a special good evening from me to you. Well, what have we got next? This is fun, isn't it? Look, I'm sorry if I'm interrupting anything that any of you may be doing at home, but I want you to think of me as an old queen. Friend, ha, ha, ha. Well, let's see what we've got next. In a few moments, 'It's a Tree', and in the chair as usual is Arthur Tree, and starring in the show will be a host of star guests as his guest stars, and then, at 9.30, we've got another rollocking half-hour of laughter-packed squalor with 'Yes, It's the Sewage Farm Attendants'. And this week, Dan falls into a vat of human dung with hilarious consequences. Ha, ha, ha. But now, it's the glittering world of show business with Arthur Tree."_

I love how he laughs 'unctuously' after each innocuous comment. The 'Sewerage Farm Attendants' gets me every time. For reference it's season one, episode 10.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

image by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_OEM_Hardware3 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, Jimmy Kimmel Live,, Mon, Jun 11, 2018,


> Kevin Durant; Samuel L. Jackson; Future.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Digital_Signature by trulietrice, on Flickr
Digital_Signature2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Voyager Conspiracy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Jun 11, 2018,


> Kim Jong Un, Trump meet in person for the first time; Trump and allies trade barbs at G7; Suspect in police shooting barricaded in home with 4 children: Police


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Ashes to Ashes


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Here's to Future Days


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Good Mourning


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: George


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




*Good Morning America*, Tue, Jun 12, 2018,


> 'I Do Trust Him': Trump Reflects on Kim Meeting; Mom's viral Facebook post sheds light on 'tick paralysis'; Jeremy Renner and Leslie Bibb open up about 'Tag'


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture18 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture - Copy by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Drive


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Tue, Jun 12, 2018,


> Kevin Costner; Katherine Langford; Weezer.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Void


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, 'Homeland' Star Elizabeth Marvel & Comedian Fortune Feimster,


> Actor Elizabeth Marvel talks playing the president on 'Homeland', and gives her take on real-life American politics. Then, the hilarious Fortune Feimster details her new film 'Social Animals', and plays a special game of 'If You Only Knew'!


----------



## DameDiscordia

David Attenborough's deep sea creature feature episode


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Wed, Jun 13, 2018,


> World Reacts to Historic North Korea, US Summit; Guess co-founder resigns after sexual misconduct allegations; Marc Maron on Bourdain: 'I definitely miss him'


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Tainted Obligation


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Saw What I Saw


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_708018067_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: A Smattering of Intelligence


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr








ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Jun 12, 2018,


> Donald Trump one-on-one with George Stephanopoulos; Trump and Kim Jong Un making history with their goals to denuclearize Korean Peninsula; Trump vs. Trudeau


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




Politicking with Larry King, Who wins, who loses following chaotic G7 summit?,


> Breitbart's Joel Pollack and John Iadarola from "The Young Turks" join Larry to discuss the political and economic fallout from the chaotic G7 summit in Quebec.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr








ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Jun 13, 2018,


> Trump's personal lawyer likely to work with federal prosecutors: Sources; Interest rates rising as economy booms; Raccoon stuck on side of building reaches internet stardom


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
vlcsnap-2018-06-13-23h28m26s276 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_security by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture_security5 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kristen334

Law & Order: Criminal Intent

Vincent D'Onofrio is the best


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Jeremy Renner, Derek Hough, Mrs. Joanne Rogers, Christine and the Queens ft. Dâm-Funk,


> Jimmy welcomes Jeremy Renner, Derek Hough, Mrs. Joanne Rogers and musical guest Christine and the Queens ft. Dâm-Funk.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Homestead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Where Silence Has Lease


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Give Peace a Chance


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: New History


----------



## Toad Licker

M*a*s*h: O.r.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## hateliving

rerun of Angel!
I miss that show!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Do_Not_Enter_34058535130_f31db9efd9_z by trulietrice, on Flickr








Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Jun 14, 2018.


> Jon Hamm; Lil Rel Howery; G-Eazy.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_648209983_vertical by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_648209980_vertical by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Contagion


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture_6 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture_6 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Apple


----------



## ourwater

I hate people that steal private video codecs.
encoding_protection by trulietrice, on Flickr
encoding_protection2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr








ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Thu, Jun 14, 2018,


> IG report slams Comey for 'error of judgment' in Clinton email probe; A look inside the US's largest facility for undocumented children; An alligator got this lady': 911 call captures moment of deadly attack


----------



## ourwater

*Waterfox*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_1085101622_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

172671294 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Holidaze


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Jun 15, 2018,


> Father Meets the Son He Never Knew He Had After Ancestry.com Match; Can Vitamin D help prevent colon cancer?; Pitbull rocks out to 'Don't Stop the Party' live


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Like You So Much Better When You're Naked


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bombed


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_708018067_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture12 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## irum

Stranger Things


----------



## ourwater

Screenshot (15) by trulietrice, on Flickr









Jimmy Kimmel Live, Fri, Jun 15, 2018,


> Tiffany Haddish; DJ Khaled; Ella Mai.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Patterns of Force


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Iron Guts Kelly


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Alcoholics Unanimous


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Private Charles Lamb


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr









*Good Morning America*, Sat, Jun 16, 2018,


> 3-Year-Old Missing Girl Rescued by Family Dog; Toddlers crawl into outdoor pool; Last-minute gifts for Father's Day


----------



## cryptidsupreme

I'm rewatching JoJo's Bizarre Adventure for the third time


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with All the Kissing


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

My weight, 57.5 Kg


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jun 15, 2018,


> Judge orders Paul Manafort to jail pending trial; 2 people fall 34 feet from derailed roller coaster; Kansas family may need to pay for $132,000 after son topples statue


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_714719962_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_714719902 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_714721669_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTTx4kMUtz0https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTTx4kMUtz0


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_714721723_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_715674946_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_721590970_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Wedding Repercussions


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Welcome to Korea


----------



## oblivion96

Black Mirror


----------



## 0589471

Queen of the South


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Hanky Panky


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Movie Tonight


----------



## Toad Licker

Married ... with Children: Scared Single


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
Capture_Peer_Networking by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, 
*Good Morning America*, Sun, Jun 17, 2018,


> Dad Celebrates Father's Day After Saving Son's Life; Doctor caught on camera laughing and cursing at a patient; Superstar couple Jay-Z, Beyonce release new joint album


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on FlickrCapture_Security7 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Capture_Security8 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Martin Seligman the de facto father of positive psychology explains why we don't want to eliminate depression and anxiety, the powerful impact gratitude has on happiness, and why he thinks a cure for depression will be developed in this in this lifetime.
Larry King Now, Martin Seligman on Happiness, PTSD, & a Cure for Depression,


> Martin Seligman the de facto father of positive psychology explains why we don't want to eliminate depression and anxiety, the powerful impact gratitude has on happiness, and why he thinks a cure for depression will be developed in this in this lifetime.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr, The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Jada Pinkett Smith, Bryce Dallas Howard, Nikki Glaser,


> Jimmy welcomes Jada Pinkett Smith, Bryce Dallas Howard and Nikki Glaser.


----------



## ourwater

No_Parking_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Change for a Buck


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

default by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Descent: Part II


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Beast Mode and Old People Kissing


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Mahjong Sally and the Ecstasy


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Aid Station


----------



## Solomoon

Orange Is The New Black - Litchfield's Got Talent


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Mon, Jun 18, 2018,


> Protestors, Politicians Demand Change on Immigration Policy; Parents hit with $132,000 bill after son knocks over a statue; Comedian Jim Gaffigan had to negotiate with his kids on Father's Day


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## unemployment simulator

world cup replay, sweden vs south korea


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_708018067_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Thine Own Self


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Jun 18, 2018,


> A look inside the country's biggest immigration-processing facility; Outrage over 'zero-tolerance' immigration policy; A California hospital suspends an ER doctor for cursing and mocking a patient.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_1112306090_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr
Jimmy Kimmel Live, Mon, Jun 18, 2018,


> Jeff Goldblum; Jermaine Fowler; Granger Smith.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Hunters


----------



## ourwater

Capture by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Jared Leto, Alessia Cara,


> Jimmy welcomes Jared Leto and Alessia Cara.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr








*Good Morning America*, Tue, Jun 19, 2018,


> New Video Shows Inside Immigration Processing Facility; David and Lauren Hogg talk about becoming activists; Kevin Costner opens up about Whitney Houston, new show 'Yellowstone.'


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Push


----------



## ourwater

2016-06-10_072804 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Payday


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Untitled by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Gregg Mc Farlane

Shauna The Dead said:


> I'm watching Tales from the Crypt now. I love this free preview of the new horror channel, Chiller. :yes :boogie


That's a classic!

As for me The last Man On Earth, & The Oriville.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Tue, Jun 19, 2018,


> Crisis at the border; Technical glitch with American Airlines causes headaches for travelers; Massachusetts jogger fights off kidnapping attempt.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## 3stacks

Eastenders
its still crap


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: One


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Cloud


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




*Good Morning America*, Wed, Jun 20, 2018,


> Meet The Young Girl Heard Sobbing For Separated Family; Jogger details how she escaped abduction attempt; Josh Brolin on 'Sicario 2,' stepmom Barbra Streisand becoming a


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_775874605_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Hook, Line and Sinner


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Blame Game at the Border: Who's Responsible for the Immigrant Separation Policy and What Happens Next?,


> Larry and guests examine the controversial U.S. policy of separating families crossing the southern border illegally. Then, the Supreme Court sidesteps ruling on partisan gerrymandering cases. Larry hears from a former deputy attorney general about why.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Shiny Happy People


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Late Captain Pierce


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_753601852_vertical by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Wed, Jun 20, 2018,


> Nick Kroll; Evangeline Lilly; Ne-Yo.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Wed, Jun 20, 2018,


> Trump signs executive order ending family separation; Michael Cohen resigns from RNC committee post, sources say; Toddler is flower girl at bone marrow donor's wedding


----------



## ourwater

No_Food_Or_Drink_40134056965_60970c9149_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr




The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Whoopi Goldberg, David Hogg and Laura Hogg, Mike Shinoda,


> Jimmy welcomes Whoopi Goldberg, David Hogg and Lauren Hogg, and musical guest Mike Shinoda.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Learning Curve


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

IMG_3039_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Samaritan Snare


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Larry King Now, Lil Rel Howery on Fame, 'Get Out,' and Tiffany Haddish,


> Lil Rel Howery mines his upbringing, reflects on his success pre- and post-'Get Out,' and muses on how his longtime friend Tiffany Haddish is handling celebrity.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Thu, Jun 21, 2018,


> How Will Trump's Order Affect Separated Children?; Protests erupt after the fatal police shooting of unarmed teen; Fran Drescher dishes on 'Hotel Transylvania 3'.


----------



## Solomoon

Orange Is The New Black - Flaming Hot Cheetos, Literally


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Death and All His Friends


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Shock to the System


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Mildred


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

vlcsnap-2018-06-22-07h59m20s865 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

172671294 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Who Watches the Watchers


----------



## ourwater

Capture_Security8 by trulietrice, on Flickr
509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Solomoon

Beyond Westworld: Westworld Destroyed

The pilot was on the Westworld disc from Netflix so I watched it. One of their ideas is that every robot is programmed for certain tasks and that programming was like a fingerprint unique to that robot. Also depending on their programming they'd have different weaknesses like water would kill some and not others.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Jun 21, 2018,


> Drew Barrymore; David Harbour; Andrea Bocelli.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Spectre of the Gun


----------



## penguinbeak

Black Mirror


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## PandaBearx

The Rain






Only on episode 3 but thus far it's actually pretty good. Minus the plot holes but I mean it's a sci-fi.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Into You Like a Train


----------



## Wren611

All Round to Mrs Browns.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Some Kind of Miracle


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Price of Tomato Juice


----------



## Glue

lars von trier's the kingdom. i love this show. second time watching it


----------



## Solomoon

Orange Is The New Black - Tied To The Tracks


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_603396374_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
vlcsnap-2018-06-13-23h28m26s276 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

No_Photography_Without_Contract_34058535130_f31db9efd9_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Fri, Jun 22, 2018,


> Trump's conflicting rhetoric on border separations muddles immigration debate; Police officer fired after unwarranted traffic stop involving daughter's boyfriend; Little girl and her American Girl doll have matching surgery scars.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Fri, Jun 22, 2018,


> Transgender Track Stars Speak Out as Critics Allege Unfair Advantage; 'Dancing doctor' accused of filming videos during surgeries says patients consented; 'Roseanne' spinoff 'The Conners' to premiere this fall without Roseanne Barr


----------



## ourwater

IMG_0002 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, Seth Meyers, Dominic Cooper, Penn & Teller,


> Jimmy welcomes Seth Meyers, Dominic Cooper, and Penn & Teller.


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Let That Be Your Last Battlefield


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_719620978_b by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: War of Nerves


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr
2016-06-10_072804 by trulietrice, on Flickr
https://www.numerama.com/tech/15100...res-des-desastreux-retours-dutilisateurs.html
expires soon by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Smell of Music


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_603396374_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_753601852_vertical by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: What's Up, Doc?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## karenw

George Michael's life Documentary - Yawn


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Truth about London


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Futurama
~ Handmaid’s Tale
~ Colony
~ Wentworth
~ The Expanse
~ UFC 132


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Good Morning America*, Sat, Jun 23, 2018,


> Trump meets with Angel families as questions persist about immigration policy; New details emerge about moments leading up to deadly police shooting; Former Texans cheerleader accuses team of duct-taping her


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture_Security12 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Capture13 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by 
trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King, Asia Expert Predicts Return to 'Fire and Fury' for US-North Korea Relations,


> Asia expert Gordon Chang predicts complications ahead for U.S.-North Korea relations and the Trump-Kim summit agreement. Then, Robert F. Kennedy Jr. tells Larry why he wants a reinvestigation into his father's 1968 assassination.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

shutterstock_604772843_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Honey, I Blew up Myself


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Guts


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Made To Suffer


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Suicide King


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Still


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Late Captain Pierce


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dear Sigmund


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Boobies


----------



## 0589471

Queen of the South season 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Birth


----------



## trulietrice

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## trulietrice




----------



## trulietrice




----------



## trulietrice

Capture_Security16 by trulietrice, on Flickr
509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## trulietrice




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Arena


----------



## trulietrice




----------



## trulietrice




----------



## trulietrice




----------



## trulietrice

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## trulietrice

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## trulietrice




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Dragon's Teeth


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Seal Our Fate


----------



## trulietrice

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Take it Back


----------



## trulietrice




----------



## trulietrice




----------



## trulietrice




----------



## trulietrice

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr








*Good Morning America*, Fri, Jun 29, 2018,


> Suspect in Capital Gazette Shooting Not Cooperating With Police; 2-year-old rescued after 18 hours in the woods; Florence + the Machine rocks Central Park to their hit song 'Dog Days Are Over'


----------



## trulietrice




----------



## trulietrice

shutterstock_603396374_text_shadow by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## trulietrice

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## trulietrice

default2 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## trulietrice




----------



## trulietrice




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Oh, How We Danced


----------



## trulietrice




----------



## trulietrice

Capture3 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## trulietrice

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Apothecary Table


----------



## trulietrice

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Wentworth
- Preacher


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Tsunkatse


----------



## Aliv6262

The handmaid's tale. It's actually really good


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Trick or Treatment


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Moon Is Not Blue


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Friends and Enemies


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Chandler's Work Laugh


----------



## BlackHorse

Hand maids tale


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Deep-Fried Favorites


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Triple-D Classics


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Naughty but Niece


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Pilot


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Sticky Wicket


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Showtime


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: East


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: New Best Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Caperberries and a Glass Eye


----------



## CaptainQuirk1

The Expanse - Pretty good sci-fi show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Naked and the Dead, But Mostly the Naked


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Ensigns of Command


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Figgy Pudding and the Rapture


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Crazy Eyes and a Wet Brad Pitt


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Radar's Report


----------



## Tokztero

Star Trek TNG


----------



## ourwater

509847502 by trulietrice, on Flickr,
Good Morning America, Mon, Jul 2, 2018,


> Exclusive: President Trump's former personal attorney Michael Cohen speaks out; Rescuers close in on boys' soccer team trapped in cave; Josh Groban gives a special live performance of 'Granted'


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir, Mon, Jul 2, 2018,


> Boys' soccer team and coach found alive in Thailand cave; Trump's former lawyer says his family has his 'first loyalty'; Lebron James expected to have $400M impact, bring 3,000 jobs to LA.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Into The Badlands

Preacher


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Déjà Q


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Repression


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Must Have Lost It on the Wind


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Got to Be Real


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Joey Loses His Insurance


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: We Love Leftovers!


----------



## Memories of Silence

Some posts have been deleted. Please try to let others post in here before making another post in here yourself, as it is considered spamming to post in the same thread multiple times an hour. There is no need to make a post for each YouTube video or TV show you watch.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Match of the day


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Human Error


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Time and Again


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wentworth


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Don't Let's Start


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Risk


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Quo Vadis, Captain Chandler


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Handmaid’s Tale


----------



## Solomoon

Blindspot - Droll Autumn, Unmutual Lord


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Learning Curve


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Tholian Web


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Where Do We Go From Here


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: All I Could Do Was Cry


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Too Many Cooks


----------



## Toad Licker

Chopped: Amped for Ramps


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Cloud Minders


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: One Small Step


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Colony


----------



## PandaBearx

Riverdale


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Great Pretender


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Distance


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Life You Save


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Live Fast and Prosper


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Cementing Relationships


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bottoms Up


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Blood Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League (Suns vs. Kings)


----------



## andretti

100. killed the whole series in like two days.


----------



## Chevy396

I may stay up just to watch this planet earth special. So pretty and mind blowing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Pump Fiction


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Our Finest Hour


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Baby, It's Cold Outside


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Out of Gas


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League (Warriors vs. Rockets)


----------



## Solomoon

Blindspot - Evil Did I Dwell, Lewd I Did Live

The episode title is interesting because the second phrase is the first reversed, minus an "l".


----------



## Radiance

Sense 8 on Netflix & it is awesome! I binge watched since didn't feel like doing anything this weekend.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: How Bleen Was My Kelly


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Sins of the Father


----------



## Callum96

The Break (aka La Treve).. Belgian crime drama. Reminds me of True Detective. Dark atmosphere, gripping storyline, good acting, really nice cinematography. Thoroughly recommend (it's on Netflix)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Death, Death, Death and a Bucket of Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Beast Mode and Old People Kissing


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Ping Pong


----------



## Solomoon

Blindspot - Regard A Mere Mad Rager


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Transfigurations


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Pure Evil and a Free Piece of Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: High-Tops and Brown Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Post Op


----------



## Solomoon

Blindspot - Mom


----------



## Beatnik

I started to watch this show called "The Frankenstein chronicles" It "looks" good, but I have no idea where the story is going. So many subplots and different characters with long complicated personal stories. Normally it would be a good thing, but I've watched five episodes and I just can't make sense out of the main plot. I can't believe I'm saying this, but there's just too much going on all the time. Also, so many hallucination scenes, that you don't really know or remember anymore what really happened and what didn't.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Deadlock


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Doomsday Machine


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Feel the Earth Move


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: With or Without You


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: War of Nerves


----------



## Solomoon

Blindspot - Lepers Repel

They did it again. They reversed the letters minus one.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Assignment: Earth


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Revulsion


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Crazy Love


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: How to Save a Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Demon


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Man of the People


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Time Stops


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Sledgehammer


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League (Magic vs. Thunder)


----------



## PandaBearx

Jessica Jones


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Starship Mine


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: It Happened One Night


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Kids


----------



## karenw

French & Saunders


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Of Moose and Men


----------



## wmu'14

Been watching SpongeBob SquarePants

I like the older seasons. So funny!

Recently watched the fish hook episode.


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League (76'ers vs. Bucks)


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Male Nanny


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Flight of the Bumblebee


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Last Laugh


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Comrades in Arms: Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Smell of Music


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League (Celtics vs. Blazers)


----------



## Solomoon

Shades Of Blue - Equal & Opposite


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Mail Call Three


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## mikebooth

Dads Army 

People from the UK may know what it is :smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Suddenly Human


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Black Mold and an Old Hot Dog


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: A Few Thongs and a Hawaiian Funeral


----------



## Toad Licker

NBA Summer League (Cavaliers vs. Lakers)


----------



## Solomoon

Shades Of Blue - Undiscovered Country

Ray Liotta is enjoyable in this role.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Drumhead


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Walking Tall


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Old Time Rock'n Roll


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Temporary Duty


----------



## Cascades

The Undateables. It's gotten alot of hate here but I like it


----------



## twitchy666

THE??? YOU???

YOU??? THE?? WHO?

WHAT?? WHEN? ON??!?? THE??? HOWSHOOWWY? SHADOWSHOW

how about a proper headline? WATCHWHAT?


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Future's End, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Tholian Web


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Guess Who's Coming to Dinner


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Something Against You


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Major Topper


----------



## Solomoon

Shades Of Blue - Live Wire Act


----------



## Gerard1

The Durrells
My favorite


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: All Our Yesterdays


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Initiations


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Sound of Silence


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Unbreak My Heart


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dark


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Billfold Syndrome


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where the Stripper Cries


----------



## 0589471

Queen of the South season 3 ep. 5


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Deadlock


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Interface


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: My Next Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Odd Man Out


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: An Eye for a Tooth


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One Where Monica Gets a Roommate


----------



## Solomoon

Shades Of Blue - The Breach


----------



## 0589471

The Handmaid's Tale


----------



## prettyroses

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> The Handmaid's Tale


Oh my gosh I love that show!

Sent from my SM-J327VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Homeward


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rumor at the Top


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Blood and Guts


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Pressure Points


----------



## Scaptain

Peaky Blinders


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with Joey's Award


----------



## JerryAndSports

I literally don't watch tv but the last time I binge watched that 70's show.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives: Bird and Beef


----------



## Deaf Mute

Bones


----------



## Solomoon

Shades Of Blue - One Last Lie

After finishing the first season I can say the show has without a doubt exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Were

The Disaster Artist


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Killjoys


----------



## nubly

The George Burns and Gracie Allen Show. Corny but has some good laughs.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Bud Hits the Books


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Communication Breakdown


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: That Darn Kid


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The Same Boat


----------



## Solomoon

Altered Carbon - Fallen Angel

The show makes quite the first impression.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Last Day on Earth


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: Bud on the Side


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Galaxy's Child


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Hepatitis and Lemon Zest


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Forged Resumes and the Recommended Dosage


----------



## Toad Licker

M*a*s*h: C*a*v*e


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Routine


----------



## Solomoon

Altered Carbon - Force Of Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Darmok


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Alter Ego


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Am Not Waiting Anymore


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: I Wear the Face


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Rally Round the Flagg, Boys


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Before and After


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Catspaw


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: It's Alright, Ma (I'm Only Bleeding)


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: You're Gonna Need Someone on Your Side


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Party


----------



## Solomoon

Altered Carbon - Man With My Face

The show has some flaws, relatively minor ones, but it definitely gets the mental juices flowing with all the future concepts.


----------



## harrison

Taboo.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Trouble with Tribbles


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Vip3r

Castle Rock


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Drive


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: At Last


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Undo


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Guerilla My Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One After the Super Bowl, Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: The Void


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Caretaker


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Dirty Money and a Woman Named Mike


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom: Terrorists and Gingerbread


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Captains Outrageous


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Jetrel


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: The Best of Enemies


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: No Sweat


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Bottoms Up


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Home Study


----------



## ThermobaricTank

Ruby Gloom


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Princess Leia Fantasy


----------



## 0589471

Toad Licker said:


> Friends: The One with the Princess Leia Fantasy


hey I just watched this one too! it was on TV  (friends is always on though isn't it? lol)


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: T*R*A*S*H



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> hey I just watched this one too! it was on TV  (friends is always on though isn't it? lol)


Yes, it is on several channels here everyday.


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Hearts Still Beating


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Hostiles and Calamities


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: Bury Me Here


----------



## Toad Licker

The Walking Dead: The First Day of the Rest of Your Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: He Thought He Could


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Silicon Avatar


----------



## Vip3r

The X-Files


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: High I.Q.


----------



## Toad Licker

Married... with Children: The Gas Station Show


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Dreams


----------



## Solomoon

Altered Carbon - Clash By Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Next Generation: The Masterpiece Society


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Scorpion, Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Falling Slowly


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Roar


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Back Pat


----------



## Toad Licker

Friends: The One with the Morning After


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Random Thoughts


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Extreme Risk


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: The Room Where It Happens


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: You Can Look (But You'd Better Not Touch)


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Cementing Relationships


----------



## Solomoon

Altered Carbon - The Killers

If you're interested in what the future might hold and like TV you should without a doubt give it a chance.


----------



## stratsp

Lucifer : Candy Morningstar


----------



## 0589471

King of Queens - horizontal hold


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Voyager: Gravity


----------



## Toad Licker

News


----------



## Lance Buffington

Have been and currently watching random episodes of Rick & Morty.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Plato's Stepchildren


----------



## TinyFlutter

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> King of Queens - horizontal hold


I love King of Queens, I used to watch it all the time years ago. It stopped running on TV and we got rid of cable now, but I miss watching it!


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Civil War


----------



## 0589471

TinyFlutter said:


> I love King of Queens, I used to watch it all the time years ago. It stopped running on TV and we got rid of cable now, but I miss watching it!


haha I know! I catch reruns every now and again. Arthur really makes me laugh. They all do but he just makes it special haha.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: Till I Hear It From You


----------



## TinyFlutter

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> haha I know! I catch reruns every now and again. Arthur really makes me laugh. They all do but he just makes it special haha.


So true, he does make the show special, I love his character :b. I wish King of Queens was on Netflix, but I found this clip of memorable scenes with Arthur






I loved Jerry Stiller in Seinfeld as Frank Constanta as well, I can still hear him screaming "Serenity now!" from one of the episodes :lol


----------



## 0589471

TinyFlutter said:


> So true, he does make the show special, I love his character :b. I wish King of Queens was on Netflix, but I found this clip of memorable scenes with Arthur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Jerry Stiller in Seinfeld as Frank Constanta as well, I can still hear him screaming "Serenity now!" from one of the episodes


oh definitely, I think Arthur and Frank are similar in some ways and that's why I love him. I wish Netflix would pick up the show too, doesn't make sense why they haven't already. Haha thanks for sharing! I'll have to watch this


----------



## Toad Licker

Preseason NFL Football (Bears vs. Ravens)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Turnabout Intruder


----------



## CuriOwl

Hannibal


----------



## 0589471

New thread exists here:
https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/what-was-the-last-tv-show-you-watched-2-a-2210679/

This one exceeded, locked.


----------

